# Official Time Warner Cable Thread



## tunnelengineer

Please keep all posts related to Time Warner Cable and their cablecard service in this topic. Please post all stories (good or bad) and pricing examples and locations for others to view.

This is not "official" by any means but I like the idea of the other topic like this for Charter or Cablevision (can't remember which one right now).


----------



## jmX

LA area: Called tonight at 10pm, and they're coming out on tuesday. $25 install fee, $1.75 a month for the card. They said they had no way in the computer to tell the installer to bring 2 cards out at the same time, so I'm supposed to bug the installer guy when he arrives and see if he has an extra on him.


----------



## pkscout

jmX said:


> LA area: Called tonight at 10pm, and they're coming out on tuesday. $25 install fee, $1.75 a month for the card. They said they had no way in the computer to tell the installer to bring 2 cards out at the same time, so I'm supposed to bug the installer guy when he arrives and see if he has an extra on him.


How many ways can TWC be stupid, bull headed, and make this a pain in the ass for the customer. It's bad enough we have a mandated truck role for a minimum wage "tech" to put a card in a slot and call a phone number, now they can't figure out how to do *two* cards.


----------



## tunnelengineer

I have had about 7 cablecards installed over the last year. Not one has been as easy as insert card and call a phone number. These cards have to be "Married" to the tv's and devices. Sometimes it takes 15 minutes for the signal to come through. Once visit took 4 cards until they found one that worked 100%. If you are trying to get 2 cards from the cable company you will be making another trip back once you find 1 of not both of the cards don't work right.


----------



## Eskimo Pie

I'm with Time Warner here in Buffalo, NY (Formely Adelphia). I called a couple of days ago to schedule the cable cards and she didn't seem to have any issue with me wanting two of them and I even mentioned they were going in a Tivo... It was $1.75 for the first card and $4.something for the second card. I'm wondering if this is because they think it'll be going in another TV and if I can possibly get that waived because they'll both be in the same box. I suppose I'll just ask the installer when he comes which isn't untill next Wedensday because it was the earliest time slot available. I also tried stopping by the local office yesterday to see if I could just pick a couple up and the lady said she didn't even have them... Only the tech's have access to them. All she gives out are boxes and modems. Oh well... Hopefully the install goes smoothly!


----------



## macsamurai

I posted info about Time Warner NYC (includes Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, Bronx and Staten Island) in this earlier thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4369265&&#post4369265

Bottom line - you can't pick up the cards yourself. You have to schedule an installer to come to you. As of yesterday appointments were being given out for within a week (mine is setup for Friday, assuming my TiVo gets here before they do!). I was told the cost was the additional charge for the HD upgrade from SD ($6.95/month I think but I didn't write it down), but no additional charge for the CableCards themselves or the installation.


----------



## tunnelengineer

Also as of note, some TWC areas do have S3 on order so they will have test units available and should be knowledgeable of the install by late next week.


----------



## peekb

I live in Niskayuna, NY and called TWC yesterday to setup a CableCard install for my TiVo that's arriving tomorrow. I was told the install would be free and the cards would be $2/mo. I asked for two and there was no issue. Given my usual track record with TWC, I hope the "tech" will be able to get the card working in the TiVo. I wish we could just do it ourselves...


----------



## josborne

I haven't ordered a S3 yet, but I did call TW here in Raleigh, NC. They charge 1.75 per card per month, but charge 49.99 installation per card. Anyone else here live in Raleigh get the same answer?


----------



## megazone

peekb said:


> I live in Niskayuna, NY


Heh - I went to Middle & High School in Nisky. ;-)


----------



## SoBayJake

Los Angeles here, previously Comcast, not Time Warner. Again, no self-install. :-(

First card is free, second is $6.95 (I think its counted as an additional outlet, which I'll see if I can get removed).

Install is usually $28.99 (didn't say if that was for 1 or both), but they waived it without me even asking as I was on hold for about 15 minutes since the CSRs computer didn't pull my account up from caller ID, and when he put in my number, it decided to lock him out of the system and he needed a supervisor.

Others in Redondo Beach (TWC, formerly Adelphia) have reported $1.75 for each card. When I asked the CSR about that, he said they expect things to stabilize, and he "just got out of a meeting where they were dropping cable rates by $15"...riiiiight! 

I can't complain too much tho..I pay $54 for cable (with digital box) and 6 Mbps internet. Its part of the deal Playa Vista got to let Comcast offer local phone service, and not a telco. Its a great price if you don't want a home phone (which I don't) since home phone service is $40 (no way to get it cheaper...at least not yet...we'll see what TWC does).


----------



## Lisa898

I've been out of town for a few days and just got home to see the message on my TIVO re HD, so I'm a little behind the curve. I ordered the box immediately, but I'm trying to figure out what you guys are talking about re cable cards? Do you need this card to get the HD?

I already have an HD cable box for watching TV if I happen to be home and don't need to rely on my Tivo. So I have HD. My question is, can I not hook it up through that box (or can I at least hook it up through that box until I get an appointment?). What does the cable card do?

I have brooklyn time warner and frankly they suck and getting an appointment for a day I can make is difficult. also, they lie and don't show up and then tell you they showed but you didn't answer the phone so they assumed you weren't there. Due to my difficulties with these guys, I'm extremely interested in whatever answers you can give me.


----------



## SoBayJake

Lisa898 said:



> I already have an HD cable box for watching TV if I happen to be home and don't need to rely on my Tivo. So I have HD. My question is, can I not hook it up through that box (or can I at least hook it up through that box until I get an appointment?). What does the cable card do?


You cannot record HD from that box. Without a CableCard, you can only get HD from OTA.

To re-encode HD that is output from a STB would be far to expensive.

You can ditch the STB, get a couple cable cards (maybe even save $ each month), and just use the TiVo directly.

Or if you can get HD from an antenna, go that route, and save even more.


----------



## ahaley42

I asked for a manager to complain about a required tech having to be sent out to do this. They apologized and said it was stupid but it was the rule. She bumped my installation from next month to this saturday and waived the $30 fee. Got the S3 today and Fry's and will be ready for the tech once I upgrade to my 750GB drive.


----------



## skweaz

ahaley42 said:


> I asked for a manager to complain about a required tech having to be sent out to do this. They apologized and said it was stupid but it was the rule.


Was this by phone or did you go to a field office?


----------



## Lisa898

> You cannot record HD from that box. Without a CableCard, you can only get HD from OTA.
> 
> To re-encode HD that is output from a STB would be far to expensive.
> 
> You can ditch the STB, get a couple cable cards (maybe even save $ each month), and just use the TiVo directly.


Sorry for all the questions, but I'm really not very good with technology. I had thought there was a difference between a TV with an HD decoder (or something) in it or not. I thought the decoder part was in the set top box if you didn't have it in the TV. Does TIVO plus a cable card replace all that?


----------



## SoBayJake

Lisa898 said:


> Sorry for all the questions, but I'm really not very good with technology. I had thought there was a difference between a TV with an HD decoder (or something) in it or not. I thought the decoder part was in the set top box if you didn't have it in the TV. Does TIVO plus a cable card replace all that?


The TiVo will completely replace your set top box. It will pass the HD content to your TV via HDMI/DVI and/or component inputs.

You would lose PPV (Pay Per View) and VOD (Video On Demand) by having just the TiVo..so if that's important to you, you would need to keep a set top box around for those purposes (but probably wouldn't need to be a DVR set top box).

_Oops..meant to say "lose PPV" not "love PPV!"_


----------



## micro98

Time warner syracuse

was told that it would be 3.25 each and no install fee for truck coming to my house


----------



## Lisa898

> (but probably wouldn't need to be a DVR set top box).


I don't have a DVR box. I have an HD box and a Series 2 tivo. I switch the display on the tv depending on what I'm watching.

Completely unrelated question-Time Warner won't talk to me until I can read them a model number. I need to get a Saturday appointment because of my job. It always seems to take weeks to get a Saturday appointment, so I called now to schedule it.

Time Warner keeps asking me for the model number. They are claiming that the cable cards only work with 2 models. Since I can't give them a model number they won't talk to me.

Anyone know anything about the Series 3 HD's not working with Time Warner cable cards? Doesn't really make sense to me if the only way to have the Tivo work is with the card.


----------



## Ruth

Lisa, from the sticky Series 3 FAQ thread:



> What is the model number?
> The S3 is the TCD648250B.


They probably want to cross-check that it's an approved CableCARD device. They should have this list: http://www.cablelabs.com/udcp/downloads/OC_PNP.pdf It shows 2 TiVos on it so that is probably where they are getting their info about 2 TiVos being supported. (No idea what device the second model number is for.)


----------



## SoBayJake

Lisa898 said:


> Completely unrelated question-Time Warner won't talk to me until I can read them a model number. I need to get a Saturday appointment because of my job. It always seems to take weeks to get a Saturday appointment, so I called now to schedule it.
> 
> Time Warner keeps asking me for the model number. They are claiming that the cable cards only work with 2 models. Since I can't give them a model number they won't talk to me.
> 
> Anyone know anything about the Series 3 HD's not working with Time Warner cable cards? Doesn't really make sense to me if the only way to have the Tivo work is with the card.


Use model # TCD648250B.

The TiVo will work just fine with Time Warner, provided you are not in a small market testing SDV (Switched Digital Video).

-Jake


----------



## zync

SoBayJake said:


> Use model # TCD648250B.
> The TiVo will work just fine with Time Warner, provided you are not in a small market testing SDV (Switched Digital Video).


My #1 concern. Has anyone in Austin or any of the other test markets gotten their TiVo up and running? Is there a thread on S3 and SDV with official TiVo statements yet?


----------



## mgonzales

josborne said:


> I haven't ordered a S3 yet, but I did call TW here in Raleigh, NC. They charge 1.75 per card per month, but charge 49.99 installation per card. Anyone else here live in Raleigh get the same answer?


I am thinking of getting the S3 as well - called TWC in Raleigh and was told the same thing, she wanted to charge me the $49.99 TWICE (for each card)

that is INSANE!

Does anyone know if Raleigh is using Switched Video crap on any channels?


----------



## zync

Well here's TWC Austin CC details:

Aw nevermind... expected wait time on the phone was 59 minutes. I'll try again later.


----------



## CALnyc

Husband just ordered the S3, and I'm trying to get the cable cards from TWC, and the rep on the phone said with the cards, we wouldn't be able to receive NHL Center Ice or receive any of the two-way programming using the cards in the TiVo. Is this true? I can't seem to find it on TWC's website. She read me the statement from their 'intranet' site.


----------



## SoBayJake

CALnyc said:


> Husband just ordered the S3, and I'm trying to get the cable cards from TWC, and the rep on the phone said with the cards, we wouldn't be able to receive NHL Center Ice or receive any of the two-way programming using the cards in the TiVo. Is this true? I can't seem to find it on TWC's website. She read me the statement from their 'intranet' site.


True. CableCards, as they are now, are only unidirectional.

If keeping those other things is important, you'll need to keep a cable set top box. But if its just for NHL, you probably wouldn't need to keep it all year.


----------



## jmfairc

Are the TWC cablecards multi or single stream? Will I definitely need 2?


----------



## benmurphy

TW Rochester on their cablecard page--sorry no url, its my first post on the form

As of 2006, all new digital services (including channels) will be transmitted using a two-way signal, which is not supported by current CableCard televisions

Has anyone else encountered this yet?


----------



## VoodooNYC

jmfairc said:


> Are the TWC cablecards multi or single stream? Will I definitely need 2?


When I spoke with TWC here in NYC, he said "we only have one kind of CableCard." I assume that means single stream. I'm prepared to have the CableCards be one of the truly frustrating experiences in this whole process (despite all of the shipping problems). No way is it going to go smoothly with the cable company's lack of knowledge of the S3.


----------



## MurrayJimW

TWC rep showed up today for the cable card install. The rep was completely clueless as I expected. In fairness, these boxes are new and I would guess the number of installs on them even after they have been out for quite a while will be minimal and the rep they sent was a sub and not a direct employee of TWC. 

I was not informed of any charge for the "upgrade" service trip. I did not specifically ask as I did not want to give them any ideas. I already had 1 CC in my HDTV so I ordered one additional and moved the one I had from the TV to the Tivo. I also had them pick up the SA8300 while they were here. The entire appointment took about 30 minutes and the bulk of that time was spent on the phone trying to get both cards authorized. It appears this was accomplished and I am now happily recording two shows at once in HD!!!

All in all installing these cards is a no brainer. The only thing that really needs to be done is to call in the host number and cable card number to the account rep for authorization. 

We'll see what happens when my monthly bill comes. I believe they are charging me for digital access on an additional outlet by virtue of the fact that I have two CC's. I only have digital on one outlet so this will be a bone of contention if this is truly the case. 

All in all not an unpleasant install................


----------



## zync

OK, so another attempt at talking with TWC Austin. 

"Your current wait time is.... 56 minutes"

WTF? Can this all be due to TiVo S3? I've never seen it this bad.


----------



## tunnelengineer

happy hour at the TWC office in Austin. I can hear the cans popping open from here....


----------



## skweaz

I went to the South Austin office today to see if I could weasle some Cards from them. No luck. All I got was "Let me talk you out of CableCard". I hate TW.


----------



## zync

skweaz said:


> I went to the South Austin office today to see if I could weasle some Cards from them. No luck. All I got was "Let me talk you out of CableCard". I hate TW.


What do you mean by no luck? They were all out or did they refuse to give you cards?


----------



## skweaz

zync said:


> What do you mean by no luck? They were all out or did they refuse to give you cards?


They wouldn't let me pick them up. I have to wait until the installer comes next Friday.


----------



## zync

skweaz said:


> They wouldn't let me pick them up. I have to wait until the installer comes next Friday.


What are they charging for installation and for each card? Did they say anything about Switched Video?


----------



## TexasGrillChef

I have TWC in the Dallas area. I just went to my local office and picked up 2 Cable cards. No extra monthly charge $0 extra no matter how many cable cards you get. So when I get TWO more S3 units (for the bedroom, and game room) I will have 9 Cable cards all together... at $0 and I can return all 3 HD DVR's from them! Wooo hoo..

So if your in DAllas, go down to your local TWC office and pick up your cable cards!

TexasGrillChef ...... Grilling the world away....

Tivo 3 - Unmod
HP MD5880n
Samsung BD-P1000 Blu-ray DVD
Pioneer VSX-84Tx
D-Link DSM-520


----------



## jmfairc

9 cablecards?!?! That's intense. It's unbelieveable that TWC doesn't have a consistent policy with the CCs. I guess it's not that surprising.


----------



## bluetex

Houston, TX TWC
I called the Local Sales Call center to ask how to get the cable cards. They said visit your neighborhood retail store front. They'll have them when you bring your cable box(es) in.

Hope they're right. If so, this is gonna be sweet.

Waiting now for my tivo.com order to ship.


----------



## zync

*sigh*

user Zync has entered room
We are experiencing higher than usual service times. Please wait and an analyst will be with you shortly.
We are experiencing higher than usual service times. Please wait and an analyst will be with you shortly.
We are experiencing higher than usual service times. Please wait and an analyst will be with you shortly.
We are experiencing higher than usual service times. Please wait and an analyst will be with you shortly.
analyst Jenn has entered room
Jenn> hello, This is Jenn at Time Warner Cable, How can I help you today?
Zync> Wow you guys are busy. I have questions on cable cards in Austin.
Jenn> Sure.. 
Jenn> I can try to help you. 
Zync> I have need for 2 cable cards for my video device.
Zync> Can I pick them up from the customer service counter?
Jenn> No.. they have to be installed. 
Zync> If so, what is the per month price?
Zync> I have instructions for installing them myself. The instructions are simple.
Jenn> 3.73 per card, per month. 
Jenn> We do not allow customers to install the Cable Cards. 
Zync> Do you know why TWC in Dallas allows customers to pick up their cable cards at the customer service desk and there is no monthly fee?
Zync> But Austin requires a truck roll?
Jenn> Dallas is a different division then Austin. 
Zync> TWC Houston allows it as well.
Jenn> I cannot answer anything on another division. 
Zync> In any case, is the truck roll free?
Jenn> No, there is not a charge other then the monthly fee. 
Zync> Ok - Is the monthly fee per device or per cable card per device?
Zync> My device has 2 CC slots.
Jenn> Per cable card. 
Zync> OK - do you offer dual stream cards?
Zync> In that case I only need 1 card.
Jenn> No.. it is a single stream card. 
Zync> Thanks - a few more questions please.
Zync> Will I be able to get every digitial cable channel with CC?
Jenn> No. 
Zync> What are the limitations?
Jenn> It picks up a different signal then the box.. 
Zync> What channels will I not get?
Jenn> You wont get the guide or the interactive view.. 
Zync> Any other limits?
Jenn> As well as any channel that requires a 2-way communication. 
Jenn> As is for us to be able to "talk" to the card. 
Zync> What channels require 2-way communication?
Zync> Is there a list?
Jenn> No.. there is not a set list.. the only ones that I can think of are the PPV's and the On-demand channels as well as the Icontrol. 
Zync> I heard TW Austin is a test market for a technology called Switched Video which could, depending on how its used by the cable company, prevent access to certain channels unless the cable set top box requests the channel (2-way comm). Are you familiar with the use of switched video in the Austin area?
Jenn> Yes, We are in the area that requires a "switched video"
Zync> Do you know which channles are subjected to switching?
Zync> I had heard it was things like the west coast premium channels - nothing commonly used.
Zync> But I'd like to know for sure, since this breaks the use of cable cards with your cable system.
Jenn> There are new ones that were added like National Geo, HGTV, Food, the weather channels,. 13, 14, 20, 23, disney, and CNN 
Zync> Wow - these are commonly accessed channels. Are you saying that I will not be able to get these channels if I use my cable card?
Jenn> One moment... let me verify. 
Jenn> No, you are not able to get those channels that are considered that "switched" channels. 
Zync> Does this violate the FCC mandate for cable companies to support cable card technology?
Jenn> No.. The cards have a specified broadband that does not support the channels. 
Zync> It seems that with my cable card I don't get the cable channels that I should be getting.
Zync> In other words, users with cable card have a crippled experience.
Zync> In order to fully understand the limits of using cable cards with TW can you please give me the full list of switched channels?
Jenn> I already did. 
Jenn> National Geo, HGTV, Food, the weather channels,. 13, 14, 20, 23, disney, and CNN 
Zync> Both the lower channels and upper channels?
Jenn> some of them are not even broadcasted in analog signals anymore, (( national geo )) 
Zync> So that's yes - both the upper and lower channels?
Jenn> Yes.. on some of them. 
Zync> Do you know which ones from the list? Sorry to go on about this, but not being able to get all channels with cable card is a very big problem for CC customers.
Jenn> which is why we encourage that they get the box. .. But the Music channels you wont be able to get as well as national geo. and soon as well the animal planet. 
Zync> I understand. However the purpose of cable cards is to allow customers options without being forced into using a particular set top box. Unfortunately with switched video CC users are effectively crippled which seems to defeat the FCC mandates. I believe I have enough information now. Thank you for your time.
Jenn> Jus remember that we are here for YOU 24/7!!
Have a great day !!!


----------



## zync

I should add details on which channels are switched in Austin:

National Geographic
HGTV
Food Network
Weather Channel (may mean doppler and TWC and possibly News8)
KAKW
KADF Azteca America
KLRU-2
KBEJ-UPN
Disney
CNN
Animal Planet (soon)

None of the HD channels were on the list... yet.


----------



## skweaz

Zync, thank you for providing such detailed info.


----------



## ldc3000

Here is a link to my local TWC and it gives an idea of what will be lost by using a CC. I use none of those extras so it doesn't effect me really. http://www.timewarnercable.com/piedmonttriad/products/cablecard.html


----------



## routerman

zync said:


> I should add details on which channels are switched in Austin:
> 
> National Geographic
> HGTV
> Food Network
> Weather Channel (may mean doppler and TWC and possibly News8)
> KAKW
> KADF Azteca America
> KLRU-2
> KBEJ-UPN
> Disney
> CNN
> Animal Planet (soon)
> 
> None of the HD channels were on the list... yet.


All of the channels you mention, except National Geographic, are available as analog services as well. I believe all analog channels are now being converted over to digital. This means that if you have a converter, you will receive them in a digital format. If you have a CC equipped TV or Tivo, you will receive the analog version instead of the digital version. I think this is because these digital versions are being switched.

Past posts I have read on other forums mention that all of the west coast feeds of the pay channels (HBO, Showtime, Disney, Cinemax and TMC) are being switched and are not available to CC's. I am not sure if other channels have been added.


----------



## zync

Well I specifically asked about that:

Zync> Both the lower channels and upper channels?
Jenn> some of them are not even broadcasted in analog signals anymore, (( national geo ))
Zync> So that's yes - both the upper and lower channels?
Jenn> Yes.. on some of them.


----------



## Welshdog

zync said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Jenn> 3.73 per card, per month.
> Jenn> We do not allow customers to install the Cable Cards.
> Zync> Do you know why TWC in Dallas allows customers to pick up their cable cards at the customer service desk and there is no monthly fee?
> Zync> But Austin requires a truck roll?
> Jenn> Dallas is a different division then Austin.
> Zync> TWC Houston allows it as well.
> Jenn> I cannot answer anything on another division.
> Zync> In any case, is the truck roll free?
> Jenn> No, there is not a charge other then the monthly fee.
> Zync> Ok - Is the monthly fee per device or per cable card per device?
> Zync> My device has 2 CC slots.
> Jenn> Per cable card.


Unbelieveable! The cards in Dallas are free of monthly charges and here in Austin they not only charge for the card they also charge for each card. This is why I won't be using digital cable with my S3 or ever for that matter. What bull. Maybe we should get in touch with our city council folk and make some trouble for TW Austin. Perhaps a few phone calls from city leaders to the right people at TW could change this.


----------



## MurrayJimW

I have two cards up and running in the Time Warner Piedmont Triad area. After reading a bit on here I checked out their website info on CC's. I noticed that it did in fact mention that the west coast feeds of some premiums were not available to CC customers. I have been unable to get HBO west on these cards and Time warner has been actively troubleshooting this problem. I spoke to an account rep today that had re authorized my cards several times and then completely wiped my account and started over in an attempt to fix this "problem". I now believe that there is nothing to fix and those channels must be switched. You would think the employees would be aware of such things and could have saved us both a lot of time and effort.

I post this only for the benefit of any other customers in the Piedmont Triad region of Time Warner's footprint........


----------



## disneyboi81

Guys, I have a friend that works for TWC in Dallas and it is standard procedure for a tech to install the cable cards. Customers are not able to pick up cards from local payment centers. This is no different for employees. There is a monthly charge of $4.73 for the 2nd card and on. The first card is free as it replaces the primairy digital box that comes with the package. What office were you able to pick up cards from?


----------



## JerD

In Los Angeles, formerly Adelphia territory.

I had them out today to install the CableCards. When I ordered the install, I just told them I had 2 TVs to set up with CableCards, so I knew for sure the tech would bring two. 

When he came he did in fact have 2 cards, put them in, called a number, and it was up and running. He was here about 30 minutes, mostly due to the waiting for the host id to come up after the cards were installed. He never complained or even mentioned that the order said it was for 2 TVs instead of just one TiVo.

I asked him if he had installed these on a TiVo before, and he said he had done it on a few, which surprised me.

Fortunately there doesn't seem to be SDV in this area, as I can get all of the channels. I'm hoping it's not rolled out here. I'm switching from DirecTV, and I'd like to keep the S3.

Funny side note, his cell phone was turned up pretty loud so I could hear some of the conversation on the other end. When he told the guy it was for a TiVo, I heard the guy say 'Good Luck'. I asked him what exactly that meant, and he said that CableCards can be difficut to get working sometimes. Anyway, that was kind of ominous, but it turned out okay for me.


----------



## ahaley42

F Time Warner Austin! I had my visit scheduled for today. The non-english speaking third party installer showed us and starting pulling my TV out. I told him it wasn't for the TV, he basically let me take over and I installed it. I asked for the second card and he said he didn't have one. I said that I specifically requested 2 and the conversation I had with the supervisor was specific to needing 2. He said there was nothing he could do besides have me call and set up another appt. He called his boss twice but the person would never speak to me even after I asked. 

I live 2 minutes from the North TW office (main) so I drove over and talked a CSR. She had a CL list from January. I told her it was old and they needed a new one. She refused to set up and appt for me because they won't sell cards for Tivos. I told her I already had one installed this morning and it worked. She said because they weren't on the list she couldn't help me. She called someone else about 5 times and they talked about my problem. They finally set up an appt but told me once he got here they couldn't promise he would install it or that it would work. I told her it would and it was the law that they had to sell me one for this device as it was cable labs certified. She didn't believe me. 

I don't expect all TW people to understand. But at this point cable cards shouldn't be so foreign. I've had to make 10 phone calls, 1 on-site visit, and 1 truck roll. Don't be so anti-customer service monopoly pushing jerks. Print out a what's up how-does-this-work sheet and hand it out to people. They tried to talk me out of it from the time I called the level 1 phone support person and heard "the" speech no less than 5 times. I DON'T BUY VOD OR OTHER STUPID SERVICES THROUGH MY CABLE BOX! I ALREADY PAY ALMOST $200 TO TW! QUIT RAPING ME! Just give me the cable card and make me a happy customer. I'm saving you money by coming to get it and not making you roll a truck and not making you talk to me for 3 hours. It just cost you over $100 for work I was willing to do myself. It's basic business! Want to make more money?! Treat your customers with respect and decency and you will be rewarded. You should be happy that I give you more freaking money than anything besides my car or my house. Geez. I might actually have a freaking stroke.


----------



## jfh3

zync said:


> Zync> Does this violate the FCC mandate for cable companies to support cable card technology?
> Jenn> No.. The cards have a specified broadband that does not support the channels.


LOL! "The cards have a specified broadband that does not support the channels".

Wonder what she was trying to say ...


----------



## jacksonian

MurrayJimW,
I live in Greensboro, but have held off on the S3 because TWC has said they are rolling out SDV now and intend to put all their channels on it. Did you find out anything from TWC regarding SDV? Don't we have the same franchise (Triad)?


----------



## MurrayJimW

jacksonian said:


> MurrayJimW,
> I live in Greensboro, but have held off on the S3 because TWC has said they are rolling out SDV now and intend to put all their channels on it. Did you find out anything from TWC regarding SDV? Don't we have the same franchise (Triad)?


Yes we are in the same division. I went ahead and ordered firstly because I couldn't stand the DVR they gave me one more minute and secondly because I don't think TWC is going to be able to get away with doing this.

My OPINION is that since the FCC mandated that cable companies provide a way for consumers to receive their offerings without their box and the cablecard is the device that serves that mandate; doing anything to render the cablecard ineffective essentially ignores the FCC's mandate. (I hope I'm right)

In any event, the only problem thus far is HBOW channels which I can live without. If it gets worse I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. Time Warner was not even aware I could not get HBOW and spent all afternoon trying to make it work. That should tell you how much the local folks are aware of system issues regarding cable cards. I would think trying to get a rollout schedule from them would be impossible since they didn't even know they were using it now.


----------



## Trynyty

I was really upset with my experience and posted in the Columbia, SC - HDTV thread over at AVSForum. Here is my post, the reply from a TW rep, and my response to that. I'm really concerned about the future of CableCards with TW and SDV is currently the only think keeping me on the fence regarding the S3.

Enjoy

---------------------------------------

My first post:

I recently called and had a cable card 'installed' in my cable card ready TV and was NEVER told about an installation cost for this. I will be disputing this if I am charged. I truly do not understand why I have to be charged to call a phone number and read some numbers off of the card and then off of the screen. There is nothing more to it than that. The whole process, minus the inept bumbling of the 'installer' should take less than 5 minutes.

Now, about the installer. He couldn't understand how a cable box and a cable card could both work on the same TV. He thought he HAD to take the cable box with him in exchange for the cable card. I finally told him I was going to move it to another TV just to shut him up. He has no clue what HDMI is. He called it 'HDI something' over the walkie-talkie. He had apparently never even seen high-def before and was marvelling at the channels on my TV in disbelief. He kept reading the wrong numbers on the screen when he was prompted for one. I had to correct him several times. He would read numeric triplets such as 503 over the phone as 'five hundred and three' instead of 'five zero three'. He also told me that you could not receive premium channels over a cable card. In essence, he was akin to the 'worst case customer' scenario that TW would face if it allowed customers to install their own cards. In addition to this, he is providing mis-information as a representative of TW. Why does this cost $30?

'Egregious' is being very polite. The word I'm thinking of may be a RICO offense although I'm sure there is enough lobby money to prevent that from happening.

I am mostly just frustrated right now. I see SDV as yet another roadblock to allowing 3rd party devices to eat away from the profits, irregardless of the FCC mandate. It's like a smug little game where the law states that you must provide something and you do, but you cripple it just enough and just shrug your shoulders and say 'we cannot do it any other way, but the next version will work just fine when it comes out in 2 or 3 years'. Do you think this game will ever end? I don't.

I just want to watch some TV on my terms, why is the world against me on this?

------------------------------------

Reply:

I have addressed all these points previously from the TWCSC viewpoint - don't mean to be rude, but I am not going to rehash everytime someone new wants to bring it up.

The rate card installation price point for CableCARD is and has always been $29.95. I can have the recording of your installation conversation pulled if you like to review. I honestly don't know the legal ramifications if the Rep didn't tell you about an installation cost AND you also did not ask if there was any such thing, but I'll be happy to pursue that information if you would like. I will need you to email me with specifics of your account so I can get the recording pulled.

Certainly I do apologize for the ineptitude of the Installation Tech. Again, if you email me specifics of your account I can see who that was and ensure this is reported to their supervisor for education.

__________________
Diana Smith
Director of Marketing for Video Services
Please use email rather than PM [email protected]
TWC South Carolina
Read our Phil the Cable Guy Blog!

---------------------------------------------------

My last post:

I'm not sure what the recording will buy me. I was there. You read the number off the card, insert it and then read the two numbers off of the screen. That was quite literally all that was done. Someone on the backend entered the info and I had television within a couple of minutes of that entering. I really love the convenience of being able to go to the main cable office and pick up a box and install it myself. That is great. I think TW needs to make cable cards follow the same model. You throw out a lot of technical terms and try to make it sound difficult to do this on the backend, but it was only three numbers and nothing was done on my end above that. This is not rocket science, as they say. Why can't a typical support operator be trained to do this?

It just seems funny that an item you make a lot of money off of is easy to get and install but one you make much less from is difficult to get and has mandatory installation fees. Can't you see how that looks from the outside? Even if you believe this justified, it is a PR issue and I'm sure you can understand it from that standpoint. And, sorry to be rude and rehash previous posts that have, I'm sure solved and explained everyone's complaints and issues, but there is no justification for charging 60 bucks to install 2 cable cards at one time. None. I hate to be unreasonable on this, but nothing will change my mind. The on site installer's time and gas money should at least be deducted. But there you go.

As for going after the poor guy sent to my house for corrective action, that is so typical of a business. That would just be a bandaid and not address the real problem. I've seen this many times. He was a nice guy. His problem was that he was improperly trained and I seriously doubt (based upon my experience with multiple TW contractors sent to my house over the past 10 years) that this would not be true of a majority of the on-site folks. You cannot hire the cheapest and expect the best. So, no, I have nothing against the fellow sent to my house. I know that you know who I am and therefore who the installer was, but I urge you to truly address the problem and not just go after the easy quarry.

PS
Don't worry about being rude. This is nothing personal, and based upon our previous communications, I like you quite a bit. I'm angry with TW, not with you. I don't even need a reply to this. Sorry to be disruptive. Now, everyone can go back to discussing how wonderful the SA DVR is.


----------



## zync

Surprise! The TWC rep completely ignored the SDV comment.


----------



## Icarus

Oceanic TW (Hawaii) wants to charge for duplicate service for each CC. So each CC will cost $8 per month. They also unbundled the HD Programming Package (HDnet, HD ESPN, HD TNT, iNHD, HD Discovery, etc) and now charge $6.95 separately for each box or cablecard that gets it. So I'd have to pay $6.95 x 2 to get it on both cable cards for a single S3. (Can the S3 deal with different programming packages for each CC? Do you get to pick "channels I receive" separately for each CC?)

I've never heard of this pricing model before. Can they actually do this? You end up paying extra for stuff you're already paying for with this model, and at the same time makes the cost higher for competing products.

The $6.95 per box charge already made me dump it (and the HD box) from the downstairs TV, and at the same time I returned another box, so I have two sets in the house that just get analog using either their own tuner or an S2 tivo. On the other 3 sets, I have their HD DVR in the living room, my modified S1 + cable box in my bedroom and a cable box in my daughters room. If I got an S3, it would go in my bedroom with a new monitor. I really don't want to have to pay OTV more money for returning a box and renting 2 CCs plus the extra 6.95 x 1 or 2. One $8 charge would be offset by returning the box, so it works out to one extra duplicate service fee, plus the HD Package fees.

OTW's pricing model makes DTV look more attractive every day.

Not sure what good it will do, but I'm writing to the FCC.

-David


----------



## bferrell

TW Cincinnati just did my install, took about 10 minutes, and worked a treat (aside from card 2 not being set up for the ESPN HD tier, but they're coming back Monday for that - a TRUCK ROLL, for cripes sakes). Both are doing all the Digital and HD stuff, and the card 1 does ESPN HD, so I'm pretty pleased.

Brett


----------



## Icarus

bferrell said:


> TW Cincinnati just did my install, took about 10 minutes, and worked a treat (aside from card 2 not being set up for the ESPN HD tier, but they're coming back Monday for that - a TRUCK ROLL, for cripes sakes). Both are doing all the Digital and HD stuff, and the card 1 does ESPN HD, so I'm pretty pleased.
> 
> Brett


Is there a way to tell your S3 that only one CC gets HD ESPN, etc?

Thanks,
David


----------



## ahaley42

With one cable card, all I could squeeze out of TW Austin, I can't get above channel 411. very bizarre. All channels, not just HD.


----------



## bferrell

Icarus said:


> Is there a way to tell your S3 that only one CC gets HD ESPN, etc?
> 
> Thanks,
> David


Yea, what I did was tuned in ESPN HD, ok that worked, changed the channel on that tuner and had it record something else (to make sure it wasn't being used), and the hit "live TV" to switch tuners, tuned to ESPN HD, nada. I was able to clear this up with a simple telephone call, though they seemed clueless. However, now I notice that neither tuner pulls in SPEEDChannel, though they both think they are. Cripes.

Brett
TW Cinci


----------



## comicsacrifice

I just sent this to every TIVO e-mail address I could find:

" Dear Tivo,
you guys better deal with the cable companies.. (mainly time warner) they are hurting you. the switched digital video is rendering the cablecards useless as they can not receive many of the cable channels. does this not break the FCC mandate on cable card support? should my cable viewing experience be crippled just because I chose not to use the cable companies horrible set top box and instead opted for YOUR new series 3 tivo along with the aid of cablecards? 

seems to me like you guys are the ones that should be heading this battle. "


So if this "switched video" does indeed break the FCC mandate for cable card support, couldn't this open the door for a class action lawsuit? We ALL need to fight this now so it doesn't grow. Right now its austin and a few others.. soon it will be you. We need to fight this.


----------



## Gene S

zync said:


> *sigh*
> Zync> I heard TW Austin is a test market for a technology called Switched Video which could, depending on how its used by the cable company, prevent access to certain channels unless the cable set top box requests the channel (2-way comm). Are you familiar with the use of switched video in the Austin area?
> Jenn> Yes, We are in the area that requires a "switched video"
> Zync> Do you know which channles are subjected to switching?
> Zync> I had heard it was things like the west coast premium channels - nothing commonly used.
> Zync> But I'd like to know for sure, since this breaks the use of cable cards with your cable system.
> Jenn> There are new ones that were added like National Geo, HGTV, Food, the weather channels,. 13, 14, 20, 23, disney, and CNN
> Zync> Wow - these are commonly accessed channels. Are you saying that I will not be able to get these channels if I use my cable card?
> Jenn> One moment... let me verify.
> Jenn> No, you are not able to get those channels that are considered that "switched" channels.


I wonder if she got SDV and Digital Simulcast confused. (I think that is the right term)
Often they send a digital channel as well as the analog channel. If you have a STB from the cable company and tune to channel 13 for example, and 13 is sent in analog and digital, the box will display the digital channel. If you don't have a box and tune to channel 13 you get the analog version.
If you use a S3 without a cable card you will get the analog version.
If you use a S3 with a cable card you will get the digital version.
The Food channel, weather channel, and CNN are popular channels. It wouldn't make sense to make these SDV channels, there would be no bandwidth savings.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Gene S said:


> I wonder if she got SDV and Digital Simulcast confused. (I think that is the right term)
> Often they send a digital channel as well as the analog channel. If you have a STB from the cable company and tune to channel 13 for example, and 13 is sent in analog and digital, the box will display the digital channel. If you don't have a box and tune to channel 13 you get the analog version.
> If you use a S3 without a cable card you will get the analog version.
> If you use a S3 with a cable card you will get the digital version.
> The Food channel, weather channel, and CNN are popular channels. It wouldn't make sense to make these SDV channels, there would be no bandwidth savings.


"If you use a S3 with a cable card you will get the digital version"

Not true with TWC Raleigh. Cablecard gets the analog version.

When I had the card in a TV, I could see that analog artifacts. Spoke with TWC and they confirmed that CC receives NTSC analog for channels under 100. Digital Simulcast is only with their STB.


----------



## comicsacrifice

SCSIRAID said:


> "If you use a S3 with a cable card you will get the digital version"
> 
> Not true with TWC Raleigh. Cablecard gets the analog version.
> 
> When I had the card in a TV, I could see that analog artifacts. Spoke with TWC and they confirmed that CC receives NTSC analog for channels under 100. Digital Simulcast is only with their STB.


You're STUCK with analog on all channels 100 and below? that is insane.. what's the point of even having an 800 dollar HD tivo then? and whats going to happen to the people who purchased an hd tivo when they go to switched digital all over? this could end up very badly.


----------



## SCSIRAID

comicsacrifice said:


> You're STUCK with analog on all channels 100 and below? that is insane.. what's the point of even having an 800 dollar HD tivo then? and whats going to happen to the people who purchased an hd tivo when they go to switched digital all over? this could end up very badly.


The only hope is that Tivo will provide the capability to remap the analog channel number to the digital simulcast QAM channel.

It doesnt appear to be SDV... Just fixed digital QAM. TWC could do the mapping for us in the CC.... but that would require them to actually care about us.


----------



## jacksonian

MurrayJimW,
Please keep us posted on any SDV issues. I've exchanged emails with Jack Stanley, President of Triad TWC regarding the SA8300 and SDV and TiVo S3. If you start losing HD channels or anything else, please post here or PM me.


----------



## comicsacrifice

i don't get the feeling that time warner really cares about me, at least not the los angeles branch. not in the least. the woman spit in my face when i went into the oxnard street office. not kidding. she said "we don't need you, you need us. sorry." then she spit in my face.


----------



## jacksonian

ldc3000 said:


> Here is a link to my local TWC and it gives an idea of what will be lost by using a CC. I use none of those extras so it doesn't effect me really. http://www.timewarnercable.com/piedmonttriad/products/cablecard.html


That list doesn't address any SDV channels, and the Triad technical guy has told me that they're putting "all their channels" on SDV.

Cool that their are several of us from the Piedmont Triad NC.


----------



## Trynyty

Here is an email I received from a contact within TW in SC. Already obsolete technology!? Also, why are hispanic customers being prejudiced against? They cannot use cable cards for hispanic content apparently.

Enjoy:

-------------------------

Hello,

I'm sorry you didn't realize SDV was an issue with one-way cable cards. I thought I might have covered that in detail on the forum. Let we say that you receive all the channels you pay for because we are not selling partial 'tiers' of digital service. Two exceptions probably instantly leap to your mind: Premium channels and The HD Tier -

Premium - customers only ever pay for the linear channel of service, so HBO East coast proper. All other multiplex of the screen are free. So if you were living in Lane, SC you would pay $9.95 for HBO one channel in Analog, just like in Columbia where you pay $9.95 for the one channel and get the other 13 as a bonus because you are a digital premium subscriber.

HD Tier - we launched as a 5 channel service at $6.95 and when we added Universal HD, we didn't increase the rate, so CableCARD subs are getting and paying for what was always available to them.

2 Way CableCARDs will be available next year - BUT they will not convert your existing one-way television into two-way - the input on your TV will remain one way even with a two-way card. 2 way TVs are sometime next year as well, but that would be another expenditure for you.

I have attached a list of channels available with the CableCARD - it doesn't include HBO HD East or Sho HD East - this is my typo, but you get them. What you cannot get is:
Digital Sports Tier
Hispanic Tier
Sports Packages
PPV
All West Coast Premium channels
Selected East Coast Premium multiplex channels

Tivo 3 is One-Way, so same SDV issues will apply

You will not get ANY additional HD channels beyond your current line up with one-way cable card.

Again I apologize for not doing a good enough job to wave you off this already obsolete technology.


----------



## pkscout

SCSIRAID said:


> "If you use a S3 with a cable card you will get the digital version"
> 
> Not true with TWC Raleigh. Cablecard gets the analog version.
> 
> When I had the card in a TV, I could see that analog artifacts. Spoke with TWC and they confirmed that CC receives NTSC analog for channels under 100. Digital Simulcast is only with their STB.


Well, that bites, and is yet another example of the monopoly keeping competition out through marginally legal means. Basically what I have come to expect from TWC. I guess I won't get the cablecards then, as that's the only reason I had to have them (I get all my HD OTA in Durham). Actually, I think I'll just keep DirecTV and not even bother with TWC (never thought I'd say that, but the 6.3 upgrade extended the life of my HDTiVo significantly).


----------



## Gene S

SCSIRAID said:


> "If you use a S3 with a cable card you will get the digital version"
> 
> Not true with TWC Raleigh. Cablecard gets the analog version.
> 
> When I had the card in a TV, I could see that analog artifacts. Spoke with TWC and they confirmed that CC receives NTSC analog for channels under 100. Digital Simulcast is only with their STB.


I'm not doubting you, this just is contradictory to what I've read in the past couple months. (I'm trying to find the posts where I read it, I don't remember if it was here or AVS, so its taking some time.) And one of the uses of cablecards is to map QAM digtial channels.
For years, the general rule of thumb were channels 1-99 are analog, and 100+ are digital, but that is no longer accurate, for most major cable companies.


----------



## pkscout

Gene S said:


> I'm not doubting you, this just is contradictory to what I've read in the past couple months. (I'm trying to find the posts where I read it, I don't remember if it was here or AVS, so its taking some time.) And one of the uses of cablecards is to map QAM digtial channels.


Mapping the HD channels to specific QAM frequencies and re-mapping the analog channel to its digital simulcast are two different things.


----------



## 2farrell

josborne said:


> I haven't ordered a S3 yet, but I did call TW here in Raleigh, NC. They charge 1.75 per card per month, but charge 49.99 installation per card. Anyone else here live in Raleigh get the same answer?


Yes, I got the same quote and also got told I would no longer be able to stay in DIGIPiC and my Internet bill would also go up too since I would be a-la-carte.
That sucks and is just plain bad service.


----------



## BillyT2002

Time Warner took over Adelphia here in Waterville, ME. The first 100 channels are in analog and there is no digital simulast available here even with their best DVR STB. They plan on making no changes to this area until 1999 (so that probably means no SDV either). They have 3 major networks in HD and three or four national HD channels beyond that, but they don't have very much HD. So, as much as I'd like to buy an S3 and support TIVO, I'm going with DirecTV's HR20-700 solution to complement the HR10-250 and HDVR2 receivers that I already have, which ultimately means another two year commitment starting on Monday 9/18/2006.

So, Time Warner Cable has lost out on this sale.

I really hope that Verizon is serious about bringing FIOS here as they state on the FIOS web page and the sooner the better.


----------



## comicsacrifice

BillyT2002 said:


> They plan on making no changes to this area until 1999 (so that probably means no SDV either).


1999?


----------



## comicsacrifice

damn it. i really didn't want to have to return this thing, but i think i have to. unless tivo can guarantee some kind of swap out deal when they release the next tivo with cablecard 2.0 compatibility and a bigger hard drive. what a hassle.


----------



## MurrayJimW

jacksonian said:


> MurrayJimW,
> Please keep us posted on any SDV issues. I've exchanged emails with Jack Stanley, President of Triad TWC regarding the SA8300 and SDV and TiVo S3. If you start losing HD channels or anything else, please post here or PM me.


You can count on it.

I honestly believe this will end up in a class action suit or with the FCC coming down on TWC if they push this issue. As far as I am concerned, they are already at odds with the FCC's mandate. We know the cable companies threw everything they had at this ruling before it was passed to stop it. Since they lost that political battle, they have decided to "test the waters" to see what will happen if they ignore it. Hopefully they will get what is coming to them......

The same goes for you. If you hear anything from Stanley or anyone else about an acceleration of SDV rollout or any more changes please let me know so I can at least start writing letters or making phone calls.

Jim


----------



## BillyT2002

comicsacrifice said:


> 1999?


Sorry, I meant 2009.


----------



## Icarus

bferrell said:


> Yea, what I did was tuned in ESPN HD, ok that worked, changed the channel on that tuner and had it record something else (to make sure it wasn't being used), and the hit "live TV" to switch tuners, tuned to ESPN HD, nada. I was able to clear this up with a simple telephone call, though they seemed clueless. However, now I notice that neither tuner pulls in SPEEDChannel, though they both think they are. Cripes.
> 
> Brett
> TW Cinci


ok, so what did they tell you do to clear it up???

-David


----------



## ldc3000

jacksonian said:


> That list doesn't address any SDV channels, and the Triad technical guy has told me that they're putting "all their channels" on SDV.
> 
> Cool that their are several of us from the Piedmont Triad NC.


Under where it says Note: Digital Cable Ready TV required for this service.
It says:

*Effective April 1, 2006, additional time zone channels available with some of our Premium Services will move to a two-way, switched digital technology and will not be available via CableCARD. Additional time zone programming is not available with all Premium Services.


----------



## CYX

Ive installed TIVO Series 2 in a house with Time Warner Cable. No cable box. This is in Marina Del Rey, California. I am getting all channels I am suppose to except FOX News and MSNBC. CNN, for example, is fine. I dont have any premium packages.

When I set recording to Fox News (channel 32), TIVO tries to tune but reports lost signal. If I manually tune via the grid guide or directly, I get black screen.
Any ideas?


----------



## TechDreamer

What does this have to do with the Series 3?


----------



## pkscout

2farrell said:


> Yes, I got the same quote and also got told I would no longer be able to stay in DIGIPiC and my Internet bill would also go up too since I would be a-la-carte.
> That sucks and is just plain bad service.


Wow. That's a pretty creative way to screw the customer I hadn't even thought of. TWC innovation at it's finest. 

If DSL is an option for you, you might consider switching, or at least telling TWC that forcing you to unbundle like that just to get a cablecard is pretty crappy and that you'll just drop all the services you previously had been bundling.


----------



## jeffrypennock

So I thought that between FCC mandates and the fact that Comcast takes over the Houston market in a few months, we were safe from SDV.

But now, I'm nervous. From what I understand, TWC Houston called all its customers (I missed the call) with a message saying their may be outages in the next couple weeks as they switch all of our channels to digital. That's all I can extract from what I'm reading online, but they're all paraphrasing and I'm not sure what TWC means. I don't know if they means they're going to be carrying digital streams for all of our old analog channels or if that means they're switching us to SDV for some/all of our channels (whereas only VOD is SDV here, currently). Did anybody on here in the Houston area get that message? What's happening?


----------



## zync

Whew, what a mess... 

There are several larger points with regards to SDV:

1) Any channel that is switched may not be available to CC customers
2) TiVo S3, being a CC device, may not be able to access switched channels
3) SDV is coming to certain TWC areas now, possibly all TWC areas in the future
4) It appears that as time goes on, more channels will be subject to switching, thus increasing the probability that TiVo S3 units will not function properly on TWC cable systems.

In addition, the quality of information we are getting is poor:

5) There is some confusion at the CSR level between simulcast and SDV. The extent of the confusion is unknown, but it does muddy the situation.
6) TWC is unable, or unwilling, to provide details on plans for implementing SDV and thus the impact on CC users
7) TWC in different areas operates as separate groups so each area is different, thus adding to the confusion.

And finally

8) Several requests to various TiVo representatives for more information on how TiVo customers can approach SDV issues now and in the future have gone unanswered so far.


----------



## jeffrypennock

zync said:


> Whew, what a mess...
> 
> 5) There is some confusion at the CSR level between simulcast and SDV. The extent of the confusion is unknown, but it does muddy the situation.


Well said. A good review to get us back on track in our use of technical language.

My post was regarding the final stages of something being implemented in Houston. Because I missed TWC's call (and calling them back to ask would be pointless for the above quoted reason), I want to know WHAT it is that's being implemented this weekend. I was told by a CSR that they were 75% done w/ implementation of digital simulcast hardware upgrades, etc., here a month ago. I don't know if that was correct info then. I don't know if that's what's in the final stages of execution now OR if this implementation is a separate one - SDV. This is what I was asking about.


----------



## vman41

pkscout said:


> Mapping the HD channels to specific QAM frequencies and re-mapping the analog channel to its digital simulcast are two different things.


I fail to see the distinction. If I select channel 10 (WBNS), the STB can either map that to the analog signal on channel 5 or to the simulcast on whatever QAM sub-channel it is using.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

Farmers Branch Cable office


----------



## box464

I am a TWC Customer in Dallas, TX. 

I got the runaround from the CS Rep I spoke to, saying "We will not install in a Tivo"...he was nice tho and then said "If you have 2 TV's with CableCards we can send someone out."...basically telling me to fib to him. So I did. I just hope the technician doesn't freak out when he gets here. Also, I'm sure sending a truck out means a charge on my bill. 

This is contrary to TexasChef's experience with the same Cable Company, in the same City. 

Also, in my area of Dallas, we have a dual line system, which is nuts. Every house has TWO cable lines coming into it, one for Side A channels, one for Side B. They are slowly switching everyone over to single line this year, but it's been like this for ages. Anyway, I don't think CableCards will work in this type of system? I am not sure. My thought is that I am going to have to keep the set top box, which will allow me to record in HD, but I will not be able to record 2 shows at once. 

If anyone else is in a Dual Line area and has setup a Series 3 please let me know your experiences. Thanks!


----------



## JKay

TWC SDV looks like its going to ruin my S3 plans!

I just phoned my local TWC customer service in Southern California and was advised they are not implementing SDV at the moment and they will advise customers when they do go to SDV. I could not pry any additional information from them. However, I got the distinct impression that they were, not only well aware of SDV, but that it was coming. 

I asked about getting 2 cablecards for a TiVo and was told they would not do that. After some discussion they advised me they would provide them, but they would not work in a TiVo.

I tried to enlighten the young lady I was talking to, but her mind was totally closed to my efforts to explain the circumstances of a Series 3 TiVo. 

I guess I am going back to D*.


----------



## SCSIRAID

I just made my Cablecard appointment for late next week with TWC Raleigh. Painless. They didnt even ask what it was going to be used in. 

I will certainly have a printed copy of the email I have from their VP of Customer Care stating "We will and do support products that require cable cards, as long as they are cable lab certified." and a copy of the cablelabs list.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

There's also a CableCard installation sheet that comes with the TiVo, which you're supposed to give to the installer...that should clarify things a little.


----------



## ahaley42

Anyone else having problems with premium content after moving to your TW CC?


----------



## Nalez

Another data point.

TWC Minnesota, $1.75 per cable card. I am moving from DirecTV, so I get a truck roll no matter what


----------



## jeffrypennock

ahaley42 said:


> Anyone else having problems with premium content after moving to your TW CC?


YES! But it's not JUST premium content. I have it on some but not all of my HD channels (problems w/ ESPNHD and UniversalHD but not w/ HDnet) and with some but not all of my digital SD channels (problems w/ Bravo and Sundance but not my soccer channels). The problem that I'm having is with tiling and pixelation of the video and drop-outs on the audio.

I did the signal strength indicator and, on problem channels, it jumps all over the place, from 96 to no digital signal. TiVo and TWC both agreed that I had signal strength problems since I was RECEIVING all my channels, albeit problematically for some (therefore, it was concluded that this wasn't a CC authorization issue). HOWEVER, I just had a TWC tech out to my place. He installed a 15dB signal strength booster, said I was now getting TONS of signal, and it didn't help one bit on the problematic channels!

Tech said he had no idea if it was a problem with my CC's or with my TiVo box but either way, there was nothing he could about it because what was coming out of the cable wire was fine. So he left.

Anyone else out there having this problem?
What should I do? I paid $$$ for this box and I REALLY want it to work.


----------



## vman41

The channel lineup sheet for central Ohio has 20 separate boxes listing channel groupings, which match up with the product offerings in a confusing manner.

Under "Individual Services", they only give a phone number for the Basic and Standard (analog) tiers while for Digital Cable it says "As Low As $52.40/month". They list a combination "Digital Cable/Roadrunner" bundle for $85.95 as a limited time offer. There is an endless set of 'upgrades' for digital cable.

The Digital Acess Service for $4.30 doesn't seem to do anything except enable the interactive program guide, which would necessitate a Time-Warner supplied STB. The "DVR" upgrade is $7.95, but then says "*Requires DVR set-top terminal", like there is something additonal you have to buy. The HDTV terminal is $7.95, but nothing about available HDTV-capable DVRs. Cablecards are $1.75/month plus $19.95 installation fee.

Under the various channel groupings labeled 'HD', I can't find any service or upgrade that explicitly mentions 'HD variety' (Discovery HD, TNT-HD, etc). The group that includes ESPN-HD and HDnet is $6.95/month).

Here's a summary I'm trying to work with:


Code:


Central Ohio TW cable services (17-SEP-2006):

  Channel groupings   # chan.     Price         Bundles and restrictions               Desirable channels in group.
Basic service           26      $ 14.10                                               ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, TBS, C-SPAN
Standard Service        46      $ 39.95                                               CNN, ESPN, ESPN2, TCM, FNC, Discovery.
Digital Broadcast        3        free*      $4.30 digital access+$1.75/CC.           WOSU.PLUS
Family Choice          (13)     unlisted
Digital Latino          12      $  4.95
Digital Variety         45      $  8.65     $11.10 if in Premier Dig. bundle.
Digital Movie           10      $  8.65     $11.10 if in Premier Dig. bundle.          Sundance, FMC, IFC 
Digital Extras           2       free*      Requires STB
Digital Premium         40*     $varies                                                HBO, Showtime, TMC
Digital Sports Plus      7      $  4.95     $3.95 if added to other dig. pkg.
Digital Music Choice    47       free*      Requires other digital pkg.
HD Premium               2      unlisted!
HD Broadcast             4       free*      with digital package?                      NBC, CBS, PBS, CW
HD Variety               3      unlisted!                                              Discovery, TNT
HD Gold                  5      $  6.95                                                HDnet ESPN
(on demand)                                 Must have TW STB ($6.95/$7.95).
   Premiums              4      $varies                                            
   Movies               12      $varies
   Digital PPV          20+     $varies
   HD movies             1      $varies
   Free                 30       free*


----------



## l_emmerdeur

Assuming that my S3 will be arriving this week (I ordered Tuesday morning), I called TWC NYC to set up an appointment to have 2 Cablecards and an HD STB installed to replace my current digital STB (for the S2) and non-HD DVR.

The CSR told me that it would probably be easier for me to drop off and pick them up myself. I had her check to make sure no appointment was required for the Cablecards, and she confirmed that I could pick them up at their 23rd Street location (the one closest to me) and install them myself.

I will update on this here as soon as I attempt to pick them up.

*******************************

As for all the other problems people are talking about in these threads - TWC and others excluding switched video from their Cablecard implementation - why couldn't Tivo just include two of the IR blasters with the S3, and require two HD STBs to have two tuners? And if they didn't, the S2 has USB ports, which would be perfect for an add-on module that could include two IR blasters that could be attached to HD STBs. Am I missing something here?


----------



## SoBayJake

l_emmerdeur said:


> As for all the other problems people are talking about in these threads - TWC and others excluding switched video from their Cablecard implementation - why couldn't Tivo just include two of the IR blasters with the S3, and require two HD STBs to have two tuners? And if they didn't, the S2 has USB ports, which would be perfect for an add-on module that could include two IR blasters that could be attached to HD STBs. Am I missing something here?


Yes, it can't be done that way. There is no consumer level equipment to encode HD signals. It would cost into the thousands of dollars. The S3 and STBs record the already compressed digital stream.


----------



## comicsacrifice

zync said:


> Whew, what a mess...
> 
> There are several larger points with regards to SDV:
> 
> 1) Any channel that is switched may not be available to CC customers
> 2) TiVo S3, being a CC device, may not be able to access switched channels
> 3) SDV is coming to certain TWC areas now, possibly all TWC areas in the future
> 4) It appears that as time goes on, more channels will be subject to switching, thus increasing the probability that TiVo S3 units will not function properly on TWC cable systems.
> 
> In addition, the quality of information we are getting is poor:
> 
> 5) There is some confusion at the CSR level between simulcast and SDV. The extent of the confusion is unknown, but it does muddy the situation.
> 6) TWC is unable, or unwilling, to provide details on plans for implementing SDV and thus the impact on CC users
> 7) TWC in different areas operates as separate groups so each area is different, thus adding to the confusion.
> 
> And finally
> 
> 8) Several requests to various TiVo representatives for more information on how TiVo customers can approach SDV issues now and in the future have gone unanswered so far.


Well done. Lets hope we get this cleared up before my 30 day return window closes.


----------



## l_emmerdeur

SoBayJake said:


> Yes, it can't be done that way. There is no consumer level equipment to encode HD signals. It would cost into the thousands of dollars. The S3 and STBs record the already compressed digital stream.


Aha. Then I'd say the two best pressure points for S3 owners, and consumers in general, are

1. Verizon*, to be CC-friendly with their FioS service and, more importantly

2. Tivo, who had best provide for CC 2.0 compatibility in these supposedly high-end $800 machines.

* I'm no huge fan of Verizon, but in a world of grades of incompetence, I'll take Verizon over TWC any day.


----------



## Interactive

Folks: This is a really sad thread. Those of us that are craving technological advances, and are ready and willing to pay for them, are restricted from adopting this technology because of an oversized, bureaucratic monopolistic company. Clearly getting to TW and their industry peers via politics and law will be tough as they have far more dollars for lobbyists and lawyers than I do (and probably more than all of us collectively).

I know this sounds crazy (and it's really not my style to introduce a topic like this) but has there been any discussion of a formal, scheduled protest in the form of a "*Service Cancellation Simulcast*"? We pick a date and schedule thousands of us to call TW and cancel our service due to CableCard and Tivo incompatibility (and a laundry list of other reasons). I'd be willing to live with OTA for a while to make a point and get some attention. Issues far less impacting than this have received significant attention from the media and this may be the type of thing we need to stir up to get attention from the masses, and more importantly, to provide *visibility TO the masses*. Currently, TW views this as a problem for a small number of "early adopter" clientele and in terms of the percentage of total subscribers they're probably right. They don't feel threatened by our business, or potential loss of it, because we represent a small dollar amount to them in terms of their total revenue base. But the moves they're making now, and those they're discussing for the future, stand to impact many other users, especially after the upcoming holiday season which stands to be the largest HD buying spree to date. The rest of America needs to understand this corporate strong-arm tactic today before the inertia of their efforts forces the average TV viewing American to think that this is "just the way it has to be" for their cable services to work.

I propose the week before Thanksgiving...the start of the holiday shopping season...where all of those naive, HD-desiring Americans are going to start laying down serious cash to buy into the next generation technology, only to be mis-informed and under serviced by their local cable co. Let's threaten TW and others where it hurts most: their premium subscriber growth rate. They've made significant investments to update networks to these newer services, albeit some of them very proprietary/non-universal, with the expectation that this would lure incremental revenue onto our cable invoices. What if those potential HD buyers were aware of the potential limitations, hassels and costs associated with that new flat panel...would they still make the investment this year or would they hold off until the "dust settles" a bit??

I'm not a political activist by any stretch...and typically, I'm very politically conservative and pro-business. But those values are based on the assumption of a true competitive marketplace. In the case of cable TV, I don't have an individual choice of providers. I'm forced to deal with one service option for cable TV and they appear to be running rampant and taking advantage of their single-vendor advantage.

Can't we do something to tip the scales back in our favor?


----------



## l_emmerdeur

Interactive,

I have found that the best way to deal with a heavily-armored war elephant is to not deal with it at all. That is why I have suggested that the solution is in avoiding companies like TWC altogether. To do so, we need companies like Tivo to create boxes that are more flexible in terms of hardware upgrades/addons. And nothing angers a large, burdened elephant more than having to chase a bunch of pipsqueeks around the battlefield (and nothing tires them faster, either).

Essentially, all Tivos are PCs. Why not include a couple of PCI or PCIe slots which can be used to add future modules? Thus, even if the S3 does not support CC 2.0, we can always buy a CC 2.0 module and have it installed later. That way, Tivo is not slaved to the cable companies' whims and business interests, or the schedule of the Cablecard 2.0 approval process.

Isn't there anybody at Tivo pointing out these easy solutions? If I'm willing to pay $800 to get what people are reporting is the best HD recording quality available and the Tivo UI, I'm willing to pay an extra $100 or even $200 for some future-proofing against SDV/CC 2.0/etc. (and maybe a better processor  )


----------



## freiz

Hi,

Some introductory fuzz and some notes on my upcoming TWC-Austin install. Then my analysis of SDV's impact on TWC-Austin viewers with S3s.

New forum user, old-timer Tivo user here. I bought my first Tivo after hearing rave reviews from friends back in 2001 or so. My first PVR was the SA SD unit from Time Warner the very minute they became available. Yuck, they were buggy. To SA's credit over the past 8+ years they have managed to incorporate 2 or 3 improvements making the SA PVR almost functional, but useability still suffers a 2 out of 10. I currently have 2 40 hour Series 2's and 1 SA HD PVR.

I ordered my S3 from Circuit City about 8 hours ago with the 10% discount and it'll arrive Tuesday. I also grabbed the 5 year warranty - something I never do. I figure $800 warrants a warranty given the failure rate of harddrives. 

My CC install is scheduled for this Wednesday. The poor call center employee that took my order for CC install early this morning could only smile at my ignorance when I told her I would be having the cards installed in my Tivo. I proceeded to try to explain to her the situation and after a couple of minutes of futility finally provided the model information for my "two" Mitsubishi 65" TVs. It's all I could do to continue the order process!

TWC-Austin charges $3 and some change for CCs, but proudly wants $30 per card install. I will be requesting a service credit for the second install, once installed. We'll see what happens. I'll also let everyone know how the install goes.

On the subject of SDV. This has been discussed at length in another thread and I agree that it represents a potential problem that will potentially grow larger over time. First, the bottom 100 channels on TWC-Austin are analog. Sure, there are channels that are digitally simulcast, but this does not affect the availability of the lower 100 channels on CC. If a channel on 100+ is SDV and also exists in the lower 100, the CC will get the channel on the lower 100. So, no missing channels, just analog signals, right? 

So, when I do the math:

Food Network - channel 32, lower 100, not lost.
HGTV - channel 31, lower 100, not lost.
Weather Channel (may mean doppler and TWC and possibly News8) - all available on lower 100, not lost.
KAKW - channel 13, lower 100, not lost.
KADF Azteca America - channel 14, lower 100, not lost.
KLRU-2 - channel 20, lower 100, not lost.
KBEJ-UPN - channel 23, lower 100, not lost.
Disney - channel 42, lower 100, not lost.
CNN - channel 46, 47 (CNN HN), lower 100, not lost.
Animal Planet (soon) - channel 37, lower 100, not lost.

** National Geographic - channel 232, upper 100s, lost.

I've heard mumblings of selected east or west coast premiums being lost. I don't have any premiums although I will be grabbing HBO soon for Rome. We'll see. 

Am I missing something here? 

All but one of the channels listed above are available to standard cable users without a box and, therefore are available outside of SDV. Sure, not digital, but they are available with cablecard. I know there's a lot of worry and chatter around SDV, but I just don't think the sky is falling. 

I count one lost channel - National Geographic. I don't watch it, I could care less. In fact, even if all the listed channels are unavailable only 2 really raise any concerns - Disney and CNN. The wife and kids occasionally view those.

Does anyone with TWC-Austin have an S3 up now? Can you confirm my analysis? Perhaps someone with a CC and TV could chime in?

Is my analysis insane? Have I lost my mind? Or is there a little misinformation floating around with regards to the sky falling? FUD is in the cable companies best interest. They won't be running around in the forums correcting out misconceptions as they stand to benefit from them. Surely there must be a TWC-Austin Tivo S3 beta user out there somewhere? Come forth young man (woman) and spread the gospel!

In any event, I will post my findings Wednesday.


----------



## Trynyty

freiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am I missing something here?
> 
> All but one of the channels listed above are available to standard cable users without a box and, therefore are available outside of SDV. Sure, not digital, but they are available with cablecard. I know there's a lot of worry and chatter around SDV, but I just don't think the sky is falling.


Yes.

First, you may not care, but resorting to analog channels with a top of the line HD box is insane.

Second, in my area, UniversalHD is a switched channel. Other areas may also having missing channels.

Third, and most important, this is a trial and the purpose of the trial is to allow for TW to add more channels to their lineup. When your provider addes NatGeoHD and other new HD channels, how happy are you going to be when you find out that your $800 HD recorder cannot receive them? I believe that the only thing holding TW back is that they do not have a CC solution for SDV yet. So, I was told that the west coast feeds are just a freebie and that I'm not paying for them and that UniversalHD was added to the HD tier without a price increase so that I'm technically not paying for that either. Sounds like funny math to me. My fear is that once a CC solution exists (CC 2.0?) the flood gates will open and they are free to 'switch' any or all of their channels.

Please remember, they DO NOT want TiVo or other 3rd party devices to be successful. It takes money out of their pockets. They have already labeled CC 1.0 as 'obsolete'. I got that directly from a higher up at TW. Keep that in mind as you peruse this and other forums and it will help you see through the misinformation to the core of the problem.


----------



## Trynyty

I have seen a lot of info about the 2.0 spec supporting 2 way communications, thus enabling VOD & PPV, but does it specifically address SDV? This is a much trickier problem. How would the 3rd party device know how to tune in the switched channel? It could be anywhere. My fear is that 2.0 would still need TWs software to work properly.

If someone here has a greater knowledge of the spec and the technology, could you please let me know?


----------



## LostInAustin

Hi,

First time poster here. I thought I'd relay my experiences getting my CCs installed in my new TiVo through Time Warner Austin.

I picked up the TiVo on Thursday from Fry's (apparently box #2 of 3). I then called TWC to schedule the appt. The CSR didn't ask me what device I was going to install the cards in, so I certainly didn't volunteer it. I just told her that I needed 2 CCs because I had a dual tuner device, and she made a note of it for the installer. Original installation date was 9/25, but TWC called back and said they could do it Sunday afternoon (9/17), so I said, "Great!"

Sunday, the installer arrives. He's actually a contractor trough NexCom (?), but he did have 2 cards with him. This was clearly going to be a new experience for both of us, so I walked him through the instruction sheet. We put the cards in and got the ID numbers. He had some trouble calling them in, though, as he appeared to be getting the runaround from TWC. Someone on the phone told him I only needed 1 CC, so he pulled the other out and put it in his pocket. I then convinced him I needed the second card, so he put it back in. Eventually, he got the numbers called in and I was able to test the channels through the service menu.

I started the guided setup and it looked like it was going to take a while, so I told the installer he could leave if he wanted. I figured as long as I had the cards, I could get on the phone myself and deal with the techs at TWC if necessary. Oh, he charged me $7, COD for the install and confessed that it was his first CC install ever, let alone in a TiVo. He was very nice, though, so I have no complaints. I was concerned he wouldn't even give me the cards when he saw the TiVo, but I think his lack of experience with CCs actually worked in my favor. I'm convinced a self-install would have gone even smoother. I guess I'll wait for my next cable bill to see what TWC ultimately charges me.

Anyway, after a restart and another trip through the guided setup, I was able to tune in the digital channels. I noticed on one of the tuners I wasn't picking up the HD package channels (ESPNHD, TNTHD, etc). A quick call to TWC and the rep was able to clear that up in 30 seconds.

I didn't have the list of SDV channels posted earlier in this forum, so I can't confirm any of that at the moment, but I'll take a look when I get home tonight. I was getting all the channels I normally watch, though, including premiums. I recorded "Wedding Crashers" in HD last night and it looked great. I'm using component out, and haven't had any copy-protection type issues come up yet, so fingers crossed. I did have a few audio dropouts last night, but it was storming pretty hard so I'll wait and see if it's a recurring problem.

So far, so good...


----------



## CALnyc

- I just got off the phone with TWC NYC. Called at 11:59 am, dealt with the automated system, and had a CSR within 5 minutes, even though the automated system said they were experiencing heavier than normal call volumes.
- I told her we needed two cable cards or one dual-tuner capable card. She said we'd need two cards. 
- I said that we were putting the cards in a TiVo. She asked for the model number, I read the number provided in the forum (TCD648205B) (the S3 should be here Wednesday). She put me on hold to check the model number. 
- After holding for a few minutes, she comes back and says she doesn't have that number on her list, but has TDC648205B. I ask if it might be a typo because I'm reading my number off of the 'CableLabs Certified, Verified, and Self-Verified Products list as of 9/1/06 at 1:00 pm' and we'll receive our actual unit on Wednesday. She says she'll check, and puts me on hold again. She comes back and says she can't verify the number, but will schedule an appointment for us anyway, but she can't guarantee the cable cards will work.
- I asked, "Can we pick up the cards, or do you need to send a tech?" She says she'll look, so she puts me on hold. Then, she tells me her computer freezes up, and she wrestles with the computer for a little while. She ultimately says she can't find anything about us being able to pick them up ourselves, and she doesn't think the TWC store has them. So, we schedule the appointment for the technician to come out.
- The next available appointment is Wednesday 2/27 between 2:00 and 6:00. It will cost $30.50 for the technician to come out, then $2.00 per card per month.
- I was off the phone by 12:16, and she was one of the nicer CR's I've dealt with at TWC.


----------



## CALnyc

TWC Info.
Before having a model number, they wouldn't give me an appointment. It was a bad call and I thought the CSR was very rude. She said that to file a complaint with TWC, use the following address:

Time Warner Cable
Attn: Susan Dolan
Client Relations Manager
4161 Cassina Blvd
Flushing, NY 11355

I can only imagine that if her phone number were given out, she would be on the phone all day long.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Just got my appointment moved up from Thursday to tomorrow. Knock on wood!


----------



## dt_dc

Trynyty said:


> I have seen a lot of info about the 2.0 spec supporting 2 way communications, thus enabling VOD & PPV, but does it specifically address SDV? This is a much trickier problem. How would the 3rd party device know how to tune in the switched channel? It could be anywhere. My fear is that 2.0 would still need TWs software to work properly.
> 
> If someone here has a greater knowledge of the spec and the technology, could you please let me know?


Well ... yes and yes.

Yes, interactive digital cable ready devices from CE companies will be able to support SDV.

But yes, it will require software from your local cable company (for SDV, VOD, iPPV, the cable company's guide, Kereoke On Demand, and whatever other two-way services your cable company provides).

A key part of the two-way specifications is OCAP ... two-way hosts provide an OCAP environment for OCAP software from the cable company that can access SDV, VOD, etc.

Lots of threads here on TCF and lots of info available on the internet if you want more details on OCAP and how it works.


----------



## alee

CALnyc said:


> - I just got off the phone with TWC NYC. Called at 11:59 am, dealt with the automated system, and had a CSR within 5 minutes, even though the automated system said they were experiencing heavier than normal call volumes.
> - I told her we needed two cable cards or one dual-tuner capable card. She said we'd need two cards.
> - I said that we were putting the cards in a TiVo. She asked for the model number, I read the number provided in the forum (TCD648205B) (the S3 should be here Wednesday). She put me on hold to check the model number.


I'll be interested to see what happens tomorrow when TWCNYC shows up at my apt. The rep didn't question me about anything related to my TiVo model number... I just said "I need 2 cable cards to go in 2 cablecard-ready devices". He gave his required song and dance about no PPV, and the appointment was made.

A truck roll is required for NYC... you will not be able to pick them up and self-install.

-Al


----------



## jimmythemoose

l_emmerdeur said:


> Assuming that my S3 will be arriving this week (I ordered Tuesday morning), I called TWC NYC to set up an appointment to have 2 Cablecards and an HD STB installed to replace my current digital STB (for the S2) and non-HD DVR.
> 
> The CSR told me that it would probably be easier for me to drop off and pick them up myself. I had her check to make sure no appointment was required for the Cablecards, and she confirmed that I could pick them up at their 23rd Street location (the one closest to me) and install them myself.
> 
> I will update on this here as soon as I attempt to pick them up.


I think someone else said they went down to 23rd Street and were unable to get the cablecards. My appointment with TWCNYC is scheduled for Thursday and they are picking up 2 DVRs, bringing 3 cable cards (2 for Tivo and 1 for the TV so that I can get PIP) and a regular cable box for my series 2. (I had previoulsy had my Tivo hooked up to a HD DVR so that I could record HD when needed). Originally, TW wanted to charge me ~$70 for the visit , but I think I was able to get them down to the $30 fee for the truck roll. We'll see what really happens when the bill comes...


----------



## zimmou

Has anybody else in NY been told that you can't get a cablecard unless you subscribe to their most expensive cable package? I have the "Intro" digital cable package and they won't give me the cards unless i upgrade for $20 more per month (plus the monthly cablecard fee whatever that is).

it just doesn't seem right... 

I'm about to decide to downgrade to standard cable and then just rely on the OTA signal.


----------



## Trynyty

dt_dc said:


> Well ... yes and yes.
> 
> Yes, interactive digital cable ready devices from CE companies will be able to support SDV.
> 
> But yes, it will require software from your local cable company (for SDV, VOD, iPPV, the cable company's guide, Kereoke On Demand, and whatever other two-way services your cable company provides).
> 
> A key part of the two-way specifications is OCAP ... two-way hosts provide an OCAP environment for OCAP software from the cable company that can access SDV, VOD, etc.
> 
> Lots of threads here on TCF and lots of info available on the internet if you want more details on OCAP and how it works.


Okay, so the CC then replicates all of the functions of a set top box. Why won't a CC 2.0 card cost the same to rent as a set top? And if it does, what's the point? The value to the consumer will be greatly diminished. I don't want their guide or their services, what option will I have?


----------



## dt_dc

Trynyty said:


> Okay, so the CC then replicates all of the functions of a set top box.


No, the CableCard replicates all the functions of the integrated security crypto chip(s) inside the set top box. That's all a CableCard is really ... a crypto chip in a nice form factor ...

The OCAP environment, tuners, MPEG decoders, etc. etc. etc. and all the other functions of a set top box are part of / provided by the CableCard host (TV, Tivo, whatever the CableCard is plugged in to) not the card.


Trynyty said:


> Why won't a CC 2.0 card cost the same to rent as a set top?


See above.


Trynyty said:


> And if it does, what's the point? The value to the consumer will be greatly diminished. I don't want their guide or their services, what option will I have?


If you don't want two-way services ... you're in luck ... you can use a one-way host like the Tivo S3 today! 

Seriously though ... if you want to start a discussion on two-way services, interactive digital cable ready devices, OCAP, and the like I'd suggest starting a new thread (here or in the Coffee House) as I think it would be considerably off-topic for this thread.


tunnelengineer said:


> Please keep all posts related to Time Warner Cable and their cablecard service in this topic.


----------



## jeffrypennock

Has anyone in the Houston area gotten their S3 to work well with cable cards yet? Do you have trouble with ESPNHD, UniversalHD, HBO-SD and/or Sundance??? (By trouble, I mean pixellation and sound drop-outs.)
I'm wondering if this is a problem w/ my S3 box, with my current set of cable cards (and the previous pair of cable cards that I swapped this pair out for), with TWC or some combo/incompatability of the above. I don't care if you were a beta tester, just got your S3 or whatever (I won't force you to disclose that). I just want to know if anyone in the TWC-Houston area has gotten this to work or if I'm fighting an unwinable battle.


----------



## Philmatic

Just called TW in Lancaster, CA (SoCal). Previously Adelphia, still in transition actually.

$1.75/mo for the first CableCard
$4.15/mo for the second CableCard

$25 Installation (I believe total, but will see)

Thursday September 21st From 1PM-5PM

At first, the CSR said that they can only install them on TVs, then she checked with another tech and she confirmed the install appointment.


----------



## Bytez

CALnyc said:


> - The next available appointment is Wednesday 2/27 between 2:00 and 6:00. It will cost $30.50 for the technician to come out, then $2.00 per card per month.


On an earliest post o this thread, someone from TWCNYC said he didn't have to pay extra for the CC, only had to pay for $6.95/month for the HD package.


----------



## JKay

I just phoned TWC from Southern California and asked about getting 2 cablecards for a S3. Was advised they would only provide one cablecard and the cost was $6.95 per months. I then asked if I had 2 televisions would they provide 2 cards and was advised they would do that, and each card would be $6.95 per month.


----------



## ahaley42

TW Austin, fry's Box 3 of 3.  I have tested all of my channels and can still tune in to the upper channels of the supposedly SDV channels. Food, etc. I can't get to channel 13, which is weird but I really don't care. Still stuck with only 1 cable card, have an install appt for another tomorrow. I called today and asked them to bring 2 as the one I have won't tune into any Premium channels. I also have another appointment for thursday to troubleshoot the CC issue with an actual TW tech. 
They suggested today, after once again swearing everything on that side was fine, that I email [email protected] and that address bounced. nice. I also have a call into the office of the TW Austin CEO. Spoke with his assistant and she's trying to find the person who decided that you can't pick up your own cable card.


----------



## lgoree

TWC New York has sent an internal memo to customer service reps requiring them to get the model number of the Series 3 unit before they will make an installation appointment for the cable cards. The internal memo lists two serial numbers that they will accept:

TDC64825 0A
TDC64825 0B

However, the correct model number is "TCD" and not "TDC." If you tell them that you have the correct model number, TCD648250B they will not set up the appointment. 

The Customer Service guy (clueless) said that he would have to check with IT and will get back to me in one or two days before he could set up the appointment. Seems that they can't admit that they might have transposed some digits.


----------



## Lisa898

I had the same issue with TWC Brooklyn.

Just call again and tell them what they want to hear. I got asked that model number thing last Friday. I called back an hour later and the next person didn't even ask me for a model number.


----------



## ahaley42

ahaley42 said:


> They suggested today, after once again swearing everything on that side was fine, that I email [email protected] and that address bounced. nice.


I got my supervisor callback. I told him it bounced and asked if it was [email protected] and he said yes. I said it bounced, he then looked it up and realized they'd been giving out the wrong address. It was [email protected]. So I'm assuming these exist at all TW locations. Perhaps? Supposedly checked by the TW Technical Management team. I'm sure it's just some $5 an hour employee. He also seemed not at all interested in my issue and said it could only be solved by an onsite visit, my third. I told him I had a great signal and had a truck out here a month ago who replaced a lot of cable and cleaned up my signal. He still said that was the problem. Meanwhile I'm sitting on a Tivo channel strength of 97. Arrrgghh.


----------



## comicsacrifice

I think we are all doing a good job of making our voices heard with TW. I called and spoke with a CSR and ended up being the one to explain how the new TIVO works, and why SDV sucks. Talked for a half hour.


----------



## zync

comicsacrifice said:


> I think we are all doing a good job of making our voices heard with TW. I called and spoke with a CSR and ended up being the one to explain how the new TIVO works, and why SDV sucks. Talked for a half hour.


When TWC stops giving us crap over trying to get CC's, allows us to pick them up at the counter and avoid $60 truck rolls, and stops deploying technology that breaks the CC standard then I'll feel that our voices are being heard....


----------



## lgoree

Lisa898 said:


> I had the same issue with TWC Brooklyn.
> 
> Just call again and tell them what they want to hear. I got asked that model number thing last Friday. I called back an hour later and the next person didn't even ask me for a model number.


I was taught that it is OK to lie when asked: a) Do you like my hat? b) How do I look in these pants?

I will add to that list of questions, "What is your TIVO model number?"

I told them the model number with the inverted letters and sailed through that step. Although they had put a note on my file that I had provided the wrong model number previously, I told them that I had "checked with TIVO" and that now I had the right number.

However, then the Customer Service rep said that he could not generate any appointments due to a computer problem and asked if he could call me back when he gets an appointment time. I'm not confident that this will actually happen.

So, TWNYC really is the new NYNEX.


----------



## comicsacrifice

Time Warner sucks. They are like a rabid dog with no leash. If the FCC spent one tenth of the time keeping these cable providers in line as they do censoring free speech none of this would be going on right now.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

Well TWC screwed us over in "The colony" Texas. (North Side of Dallas, TX)

Last night (9-18) TWC changed our entire cable lineup. Deleted about 10 channels added about 25 new channels, Chaned out the order of channels, Duplicated some channels.

IE - For instance History Channel Now offered in "Analog" (Below 100) and "Digital" (Above 100)

So now my entire Channel Lineup with my TIVO is really screwed up. Tivo of course says it will take 5 days to correct on their side & get updated.

just glad I haven't turned in my TWC DVR just yet! Otherwise I would miss my "LOST". I won't stand for that! No way!

They upgraded our entire system even for cable modems. Not publicised but on my last internet test. i am getting 1.5mbs upload and 12mbs download in my area.

Oh well.

BTW) as far as Digital Switched Video Goes... If your in TEXAS Write Senator Kay Baily Hutchinson. She needs our support to propose a bill that will make it illegal for Cable Companies to use "Digital Switched Video"

Thanks

TexasGrillChef


----------



## Lisa898

Time Warner really does suck. I have never, in the 10 years or so that I've been a TW customer, had a smooth appointment. Except for once, all my appointments have been to restore service that had just gone dark for no reason. Generally at least two teams of service guys, multiple trucks and multiple appointments ensued. The last time, which was the shortest and smoothest appointment I've ever had, he was there over three hours, had to leave to go get the proper box he was supposed to be there to install and told me it was "not possible" to hook up the Tivo with an HD box. I just hooked it up properly after he left.

I pray daily for Verizon's FIOS service to someday get installed where I live.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Lisa898 said:


> Time Warner really does suck. I have never, in the 10 years or so that I've been a TW customer, had a smooth appointment. Except for once, all my appointments have been to restore service that had just gone dark for no reason. Generally at least two teams of service guys, multiple trucks and multiple appointments ensued. The last time, which was the shortest and smoothest appointment I've ever had, he was there over three hours, had to leave to go get the proper box he was supposed to be there to install and told me it was "not possible" to hook up the Tivo with an HD box. I just hooked it up properly after he left.
> 
> I pray daily for Verizon's FIOS service to someday get installed where I live.


Perhaps Im an 'exception' but my dealings with TWC have been largely painless. We will see how my cablecard install goes on Friday......


----------



## freiz

I must agree with the last post - my dealings with the guy on the truck have been very good in the past, even with the subs TWC-Austin rolls now. Well, almost always very good. The idi0t they sent to install my cable phone did put this cheap .98 phone outlet in place of the 10 dollar, high-quality outlet I had installed. The gummy tape failed in the first 10 minutes and there it hangs today. They even called to ask how my install went and promised to send someone. Never did. This could be indicative of the loss of good service with their big move into the use of sub-contracters. I don't know yet. Luckily, the outlet sits behind of "wall" of boxes in my office so no exposed wiring.

We'll see how they do this Wednesday.


----------



## l_emmerdeur

jimmythemoose said:


> I think someone else said they went down to 23rd Street and were unable to get the cablecards. My appointment with TWCNYC is scheduled for Thursday and they are picking up 2 DVRs, bringing 3 cable cards (2 for Tivo and 1 for the TV so that I can get PIP) and a regular cable box for my series 2. (I had previoulsy had my Tivo hooked up to a HD DVR so that I could record HD when needed). Originally, TW wanted to charge me ~$70 for the visit , but I think I was able to get them down to the $30 fee for the truck roll. We'll see what really happens when the bill comes...


Well, i have the CSR's name, and if she ends up wasting my time with bad information, I'll be taking up the matter with her higher-ups there, and causing a HUGE scene in the store. I had her _double-check_ to make sure I could pick them up. And I can't schedule a bloody appointment, because Tivo hasn't sent me a delivery notice/tracking number yet (and yes, I ordered last Tuesday, and this means I am one of the 200 lucky ones who got the special rear-ending, but I'm not complaining, just venting  ).


----------



## freiz

Trynyty said:


> First, you may not care, but resorting to analog channels with a top of the line HD box is insane.


I do care, but what's a few channels among friends. Beats the alternative.



Trynyty said:


> Second, in my area, UniversalHD is a switched channel. Other areas may also having missing channels.


I think the solution for *all* of us is to file complaints with the FCC against our respective cable companies for non-compliance regarding cable cards. Everyone simply needs to dedicate 30 minutes this year to completing this task if you are missing even one channel.


----------



## jeffrypennock

My problem isn't signal strength, it's variability. I jumps from 97% to 0 back to 97% in the blink of an eye. I'm afraid that a signal booster isn't the solution (because 32x amplification of 0 is still 0). And because I live in an apt complex, the leads and wiring aren't very negotiable or modifiable, as far as TWC sees it. Anybody got any ideas on what I can do to save my S3?


----------



## eisenb11

jmX said:


> LA area: Called tonight at 10pm, and they're coming out on tuesday. $25 install fee, $1.75 a month for the card. They said they had no way in the computer to tell the installer to bring 2 cards out at the same time, so I'm supposed to bug the installer guy when he arrives and see if he has an extra on him.


Odd.

I'm also LA area (Redondo Beach) and there is no install fee here. Also they didn't give me any trouble about asking for 2 cards...


----------



## comicsacrifice

jeffrypennock said:


> My problem isn't signal strength, it's variability. I jumps from 97% to 0 back to 97% in the blink of an eye. I'm afraid that a signal booster isn't the solution (because 32x amplification of 0 is still 0). And because I live in an apt complex, the leads and wiring aren't very negotiable or modifiable, as far as TWC sees it. Anybody got any ideas on what I can do to save my S3?


you need new cable cards


----------



## jeffrypennock

comicsacrifice said:


> you need new cable cards


New cable cards will resolve intermittent/unstable signal issues? I've been through 3.5 already (I've picked up 4 but one of them was a dud and couldn't be authorized). I'll keep on going through them if that'll fix it.


----------



## comicsacrifice

you need a new tivo box i meant.


----------



## [email protected]

I just got off the phone with TWC schedule appt. for fri. afternoon no model # required and no issue with 2 cards I even got them to send the service guy I know. S3 to be delivered thurs. Get er done


----------



## jglide

Just my .02. I picked up my S3 at Best Buy on Sunday...last one that they had in stock. I e-mailed TW Kansas City and told them I had purchased the S3...gave them the model number and the Cable Labs website. I asked what the cost was. TW Kansas City e-mailed me back yesterday and advised that the instal was $15.35 and the cost of the CC's was $1.75 each/month. Called a CSR to make an appointment for the CC install. I told them I needed 2 of them. She asked what model number the "TV" was...I gave her the S3 model number. The CSR then asked if both cards were going in the same "TV"...I replied yes. It was pretty painless...my appointment is set for tomorrow between 2 and 5. I'll let you know how that goes tomorrow evening. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## LostInAustin

Just an update for the Austin guys. I was able to tune in CNN, HGTV, National Geographic just fine, so I'm not sure where the SDV info is coming from. I'm guessing these channels are not SDV today, but that doesn't mean they won't be tomorrow.

ahaley42, I initially could not receive any of the channels in the HD package on one of my tuners. When I called TWC, the CSR said the system hadn't been updated to show that I had paid for the HD package service yet, so she said she "marked it as paid" and the channels instantly showed up on my end. I wish I had a better technical explanation of what she did. Not sure if that helps you with your premium channels, but in my case, it was more of an administrative problem than a technical problem with the cable card.


----------



## [email protected]

My CC's $1.75 each/month no install fee CSR said they had to install for free.


----------



## capngrouch

TexasGrillChef, are you having problems with premium channels? I am not able to get HBO, Showtime and ESPNHD at all, I get a black screen. All the local channels are working properly.

I called TW about the issue and verify they have the cards activated on my account, on there end all is ok. Maybe waiting the 5 days until TIVO catches up with the lineup change.



TexasGrillChef said:


> Well TWC screwed us over in "The colony" Texas. (North Side of Dallas, TX)
> 
> Last night (9-18) TWC changed our entire cable lineup. Deleted about 10 channels added about 25 new channels, Chaned out the order of channels, Duplicated some channels.
> 
> IE - For instance History Channel Now offered in "Analog" (Below 100) and "Digital" (Above 100)
> 
> So now my entire Channel Lineup with my TIVO is really screwed up. Tivo of course says it will take 5 days to correct on their side & get updated.
> 
> just glad I haven't turned in my TWC DVR just yet! Otherwise I would miss my "LOST". I won't stand for that! No way!
> 
> They upgraded our entire system even for cable modems. Not publicised but on my last internet test. i am getting 1.5mbs upload and 12mbs download in my area.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> BTW) as far as Digital Switched Video Goes... If your in TEXAS Write Senator Kay Baily Hutchinson. She needs our support to propose a bill that will make it illegal for Cable Companies to use "Digital Switched Video"
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TexasGrillChef


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

My (Minneapolis) cable guys were just here, and while it took a while (they had never done a TiVo before, and were unsure of themselves), in the end everything seems to be working perfectly.


----------



## damonnoah

Time Warner - Houston, Texas

Went by Time Warner yesterday morning and asked for two cards. No questions, no explanations. They gave me two cards, scanned them and charged me $1.75 per card per month.

They included a piece of paper on "how to" install the cards and gave me a local number to call during the hours of 8 and 5 pm. I installed the cards at 10:30 pm, called time warner and was transfered to Tier 3 support. Great support and great assistance. I'm still in disbelief about how helpful they were. We had problems installing the cards and getting them to work and the tech actually went onto some tivo forums and looked up some specific information to get them working. 

I did have a problem with a blue screen "please wait acquring channel information" which lasted forever and we though teh cards were bad. With a little playing around and some luck they started working.


----------



## l_emmerdeur

Follow-up on NYC:

I called again today to confirm that I could pick up the 2 Cablecards myself. of course, the very helpful gentleman actually DID check with others, identified the S3 as eligible for Cablecards (and double-checked the model numbers accepted with me) and confirmed that _I did in fact need an installer to come to my house with the Cablecards_. This only means that the previous CSR I spoke to was too busy doing her nails to bother to check on this matter for me, and she will be reported.

Earliest available date was October 4th, 7th for a Saturday.


----------



## VoodooNYC

I have TWC in Brooklyn coming this Saturday to install CC and am dreading it. Everytime I deal with these guys it's a nightmare. Originally when I switched from DirectTV back to cable it took them SEVEN visits to get it hooked up. One time they showed up at 5:55pm for a 2 - 6 appointment and said it was getting too dark to work. Unbelievable. I have no reason to believe that this Saturday will be any different. I hate being at the mercy of these guys.


----------



## alee

TWCNYC is due here (Tribeca) sometime between 2-6pm. Spoke with the doorman a little bit ago and made sure that there was no question I'm home.

Let's see how the install goes.


----------



## VoodooNYC

Please do post back with your experience so the rest of us can be prepared. Good luck!!


----------



## alee

TWCNYC stopped by and completed my cable card install!

Franklin (#262), the technician, walked in, noticed the S3 box and remarked that he's already done one and this should be a piece of cake. First thing he did was check the signal in all my rooms and at the cable modem, and replaced ALL my splitters (including the one in the wall that divided the signal between living room and bedroom). Then he replaced all my coax cable with thicker cables. He remarked on how a bad signal will cause all sorts of weird cable card issues and that things were not optimal in my apt the way it was.

He did his readings once again, seemed satisfied and pulled out 2 SA cards.

He then proceeded to do cable card 1 (took about 2 min for the host id info to show up), and then cable card 2 (another 2 minutes of waiting). Called into home base on his Nextel, which confirmed that he had inserted 2 cards and read back the last 2 letters of the card IDs for each card. He read off the Host IDs and that was it.

Both cards were activated in about 5 min, after which we checked all channels all the way up to the HD range (700 range on TWCNYC).

Signal strength was about 97 or 98 on the HD range.

I thanked him for his time, and for the pleasant installation experience. This guy was a real pro... knew exactly what to look for.


----------



## VoodooNYC

That's amazing. I can only hope mine goes as well this Saturday. Thanks for the report.


----------



## SoBayJake

My installer was at my place this morning, mine being the first TiVo S3 he'd done. He tried to explain what I would lose w/ cable cards, but I cut him off.

He was also worried to install in anything other than a TV, but I walked him thru it. We did both at once, well, one, then the other, then he called them in. After he did #1, it worked, stopped working, then came back just fine. Same for #2.

Luckily, he grabbed a couple cable cards on his way out this morning, as the work order made no mention of two cable card installs! Grrrr.

Now, I just can't get my S3 to connect to the TiVo service! :-( Its been flaky. It sets the time, then just hangs on "Getting account status." I'll try more tonight, and might have to call customer support.


----------



## alee

SoBayJake said:


> Now, I just can't get my S3 to connect to the TiVo service! :-( Its been flaky. It sets the time, then just hangs on "Getting account status." I'll try more tonight, and might have to call customer support.


My S3 has a lot of weird network connectivity issues... it seems to only work with my spare Linksys router. It won't run on the Cisco PIX (the other TiVos in my apt work fine with it). I can't complete guided setup without putting the TiVo on the Linksys.


----------



## SoBayJake

alee said:


> My S3 has a lot of weird network connectivity issues... it seems to only work with my spare Linksys router. It won't run on the Cisco PIX (the other TiVos in my apt work fine with it). I can't complete guided setup without putting the TiVo on the Linksys.


I'll try that too...will also try a direct connection.

I'm using an Airport Extreme Base Station right now...do you have to swap your's out, or do you just out your linksys router in the middle?


----------



## alee

SoBayJake said:


> I'm using an Airport Extreme Base Station right now...do you have to swap your's out, or do you just out your linksys router in the middle?


I swapped it out while I'm experimenting. I figure I'll try putting it in the middle next. Be sure to turn off your cable modem and start it back up when you replace routers.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

capngrouch,

Are you "the Colony" too?

I do not subscibe to showtime so can't answer that. I can't get the HD 700 channels or HBO HD.

Im missing some other channels that my cable card TV's get (I have 3 tv's that use cable cards"

So I dont' know if its the "TIVO" or what. It might be the fact that TIVO hasn't updated the channell Lineup. We will see.

Let me know how things work out of you when TIVO finaly updates their lineup for our area.

TexasGrillChef


----------



## bradolson

My TW experience:

- called yesterday, was told I could come by the service center today and pick up the two cards "they'll be waiting for you"
- went this morning, was told "we can't do that", "we don't have those here" and that the guy I talked to had no idea what they were talking about
- had to schedule an appointment for next week Wednesday

And of course they had no idea how these could possibly be used with a TiVo, said something to the effect of "they probably aren't going to work, but we'll send someone out anyway"

ugh. just when i thought this would be a quick one-day thing. typical TW


----------



## flackman

I almost hate to post this, but I'm so ecstatic I have to share. Some backstory:

I am from Minneapolis, I have two cablecards for a 32" and 40" XBR sony LCDs I own. When I got the 32 (for the bedroom), I tried to get the 40"'s cablecard to work in the 32". No go. They had to send out a truck monkey with a new card. Since both my girl and I work full time, this is quite an inconvenience.

Oh, and I have ADHD. Bad. I hate the medication, so I don't take it.

Back to the story. I receive the s3 tivo today. I know it is there because my girl ICQs me to tell me it arrived when she was home from work. Also, I've been insanely checking ups.something.

The UPS delivery person has a habit of placing every box we receive under our dirty, dirty welcome mat. This is the kind of welcome mat that came with the house. We don't want it, it's just there. We certainly don't expect it to hide any packages. 

Perhaps Tivo Series 3 has a history of blowing away. Placing a box that happens to be larger than said welcome mat seems unnecessary, but I am not a UPS agent. I am far from an expert in the delivery service industry. 

We quickly get past this, considering we know Tivo Series 3 is just a few quick key-strokes away.

I have a feeling I have never felt before in my life. It is mostly excitement, but overcome by dread. When I ordered it, I knew I needed cablecards. When I first heard about it last year, I knew I needed cablecards. I know I have two cablecards already. Of course, I still feel helpless.

I unpack, extract approximately twenty thousand cables from my old setup (s2+cablebox), attempt to get some sort of use out of it with no cablecards because I know trying to get cablecards for this thing is going to be the worst experience of my week. And I've had a very tough week.

I have 10 channel 0's and about 200 channels that tune to my favorite color and sound: black, and silent.

I have a few glasses of wine. I grab my nintendo DS, my macbook pro and settle in. The journey has begun.

I find the phone, only to realize I have no water. What if, in the middle of the 7th transfer, I need to get water and have none? I make preparations. The average human can live three days without hydration. This worries me. 

I start to wonder if I should first grab some bread or cereal. Even though I'm on a cordless phone that I've modified to reach to the creek nearby (approximately 1.5 blocks), I start to worry much worse. Will this support call take more than 21 days?

I gamble. I'm all in. I'm going to get these two cablecards transferred to my tivo if I have to starve to death. 

I call support. 612-522-2000. That number has been committed to memory since I had King Videocable (and whatever was before that... northwest cable?). I start to put in my number. My VOIP provider failed me! I forgot to switch the dtmf encoding in my asterisk configuration when I switched... WHO WILL I GET NOW?! 

I was interrupted by a man named Vang. "What's your number". I give him my number, name, address, 44th quad of my DNA. I explain, I have a cablecard that does not work! The HOST ID is incorrect. I know this cablecard will work because I've read the cablecard spec which is readily available via google.

I unplug the power from the TV so the cable card resets, and remove it.

Vang gives me the canned response, level 3 will just tell me reseat the card, reboot, blah blah.. 

I tell Vang, I realize you need to walk me through the reboots and resets.... However please AIM the level 3 tech this is my problem. I need the cablecard de-paired and re-paired. The HOST_ID is incorrect.


Vang tells me, "OK. I will tell him."

I wait. Make some small talk.




Very soon later Vang asks me for the HOST_ID. I insert the card, bring up the relevant address. More small talk. It takes a few minutes for the cablecard to boot, as most of you know.

So, I read the HOST_ID off, he AIMs the level 3 who I assume de-paired and re-paired the card. 

I "test channels". PERFECT. I channel all energy I can muster to keep from slightly urinating myself.

I repeat the procedure with my second card, the card that was plugged into the same TV I was viewing TiVo on. Same procedure, unplug power, pull card, seat in TiVo, wait. read off HOST_ID. This time it took longer, perhaps 4 minutes.

But, now I'm working 100% with a setup neither the level 3 or the level 1 had heard of before. 

A little patience and amicable conversation can really go a long way!

I've written Vang's manager a very nice letter of how well he helped.

Sorry to interrupt the stream--I figured this thread could use a few more good experience writeups.

FWIW, I am now able to disconnect the two TVs, my old cable box and am thinking of splitting the OTA antenna going to my MCE box to the tivo, gaining a lot of dB in signal on the cable. 

While this won't help me(98 signal even though it's split 9 ways), I think it would be interesting to compare picture quality: MCE OTA vs TiVo OTA vs TiVo CC vs Sony QAM Cable.. I'd throw Sony encrypted QAM into the mix but I'm a bit short on cablecards


----------



## freiz

Little update for Austin TWC'ers:

Received my S3 today at 2:32PM from Circuit City via Fedex - Tivo box as has already been noted, no outer box. Managed to *not* unbox it until I was done working around 5:45PM. That was pretty hard. Finally ran downstairs, unboxed it, and smiled while the family ooh'ed and aah'ed. At one point during my rather lengthy setup (I have a pile of electronics connected to my Mits 65") all three of my boys (7, 3.5, and 1.5 yrs. old) were dancing and chanting Tivo. They love the Tivo mascot... and they love to dance.

Anyway, I'm in Austin so I have to wait until tomorrow for CC install when the truck rolls after lunch sometime so I unhooked my S2 and SA HD PVR and hooked up the S3. I used component cables because I have experienced HDMI syncing issues with my TV in the past. Sound is delivered to my audio deck using optical cable and I also pushed sound to my TV direct using RCA cables. My cable connection is split using a two-place, powered splitter which I used in the past to supply cable to the S2 and SA HD PVR. Side note - I had my outside cable line replaced from the headend to my house due to signal problems shouldn't pose a problem.

I quickly plugged all the cables in and noted the OTA antenna connector was up top unlike past units. With my little indoor OTA antenna and cable line connected, I plugged the power into the S3. Dancing... - Mr. Tivo was officially in the house. Oh yes, I used my old Linksys wireless adapter for networking.

Setup was quick and painless - took maybe 20 minutes.

The analog cable picture on the S3 is leaps and bounds above what I get on the S2. Simply another experience... and after I had scanned available OTA channels and removed the OTAs I couldn't receive (I receive all available Austin networks), I discovered the HD picture to be as you would expect. Flawless. I initially had some blocking on one of the networks, but after a little antenna tweaking all is well.

With OTA HD available I setup a few Season passes and recorded a few shows. Playback was perfect. Flipping between tuners - fine. Two shows recording while watching a recording - fine. 

No sound dropouts as has been reported by some although I am experiencing a loud popping hiss sound when I go to FOX HD from other channels. More research will be need to determine what that's all about. Also, I don't have a plasma so no remote problems. 

The only thing that I would note is that the display time when you switch channels is rather long. I get a gray screen for about a second. This is the Tivo, not my TV switching display modes since I am using 1080i fixed. I don't think it's slower than say my SA HD PVR. I think the difference is that the SA doesn't remove the channel feed immediately and replace it with a gray background and then feed the new channel's video. It's just different. Based on other comments here I don't think CC's will change this... Plus, you become used to it. It's not a long second at all and as noted by others, the channel info panel appears immediately on top of the gray background. The unit feels fast except for the grid guide which I hate because it's so sloooooooow. The problem is the HD indicator is only availabe in the grid guide... bummer.

As I write this I can unhappily report that only PBS pushes HD content past primetime. Now I know why I pay TWC all that money...

All in all, best $900 I have spent this month. Prior to the S3, I haven't been spending much time with Tivo. Unlike many of you, I'm not a big TV guy - I probably only have 4 hours of must-watch TV each week and since much of the TV I watch is HD, I have been using the SA HD PVR because I timeshift much of that 4 hours. While the SA PVR has come a long way from its crappy roots, it still sucks. At least it records what I tell it, when I tell it, but that hasn't always been the case. 

But, Tivo is simply the best and it's not just a little bit better than the SA, it's orders of magnitude better. I can honestly say I would keep the Tivo even if I couldn't get CC's. 

Tomorrow: my report on my TWC - Austin cable card install and my report on what channels are and are not available. There has been much discussion about SDV and the loss of various channels. My analysis of what is and isn't lost earlier in this thread tells me my only potential loss is the National Geographic channel, but someone chimed in and stated that he receives it. The TWC - Austin site page for Cable Cards mentions nothing about losing channels beyond the PPV and VOD stuff. 

I'll let you know tomorrow what I get...


----------



## Houtech

After reading all the horror stories on the various threads, I was ready for a major hassle just getting the two cards I needed. But, in Houston it was a breeze. I walked into the TimeWarner storefront near me on Tidwell in NW Houston this morning at 9am and gave them my SciAtl 8000 hd DVR and they gave me two Cablecards. They didn't ask what they were for, didn't ask why I needed two, just handed them over. No hassle other than the "You know you won't be able to record anymore, you won't have the cable guide anymore, you won't have the music channels, blah, blah, blah" speech.

Hope the authorization process goes as well when I install them today!

I feel sorry for you guys that have to have (and pay for) a service call just to get these cards. For once, Timewarner Houston turned out to be one of the better cable companies in the country, at least this time.


----------



## jeffrypennock

Houtech said:


> After reading all the horror stories on the various threads, I was ready for a major hassle just getting the two cards I needed. But, in Houston it was a breeze. I walked into the TimeWarner storefront near me on Tidwell in NW Houston this morning at 9am and gave them my SciAtl 8000 hd DVR and they gave me two Cablecards. They didn't ask what they were for, didn't ask why I needed two, just handed them over. No hassle other than the "You know you won't be able to record anymore, you won't have the cable guide anymore, you won't have the music channels, blah, blah, blah" speech.
> 
> Hope the authorization process goes as well when I install them today!
> 
> I feel sorry for you guys that have to have (and pay for) a service call just to get these cards. For once, Timewarner Houston turned out to be one of the better cable companies in the country, at least this time.


You don't have it working yet, don't count your chickens. I wish you the best of luck. But as I'm sure you read above, I've had mine for a week and it STILL isn't working yet (due to the crummy instability of the signal that TWC is sending me). Sure, they'll authorize cards for anything I want...doesn't mean it works though. PLEASE let us/me know how this goes for you. I'm curious if this a problem in my apt complex or across TWC's Houston network.


----------



## Gene S

My Cable Card installation was this morning. I was prepared for the worst, but everything turned out fine.
It took about 50 minutes for him to be done. The longest part was waiting for someone at TWC the answer to phone to do the CC authorizations.

He had his phone on speaker, so I could hear what was going on. The TWC rep said to be patient, this was the first Tivo they've done. She seemed to be confused because there are 2 different Host-id's for the Tivo. That caused some problems because they had the CC & Host-Id pairings flipflopped at first.

The installer even had the memo that Tivo sent out on how to do the cc install. Although he didn't follow it.  I told him to put the cards in, we waited until that grey screen came up with the CC info (took about 5 minutes), and he called in for authorization. Immediately after that, everything was working as it should be.


----------



## Houtech

jeffrypennock said:


> You don't have it working yet, don't count your chickens. I wish you the best of luck. But as I'm sure you read above, I've had mine for a week and it STILL isn't working yet (due to the crummy instability of the signal that TWC is sending me). Sure, they'll authorize cards for anything I want...doesn't mean it works though. PLEASE let us/me know how this goes for you. I'm curious if this a problem in my apt complex or across TWC's Houston network.


 I'll let you know how it goes for me in NW Houston. Unfortunately, I've gotten a sudden call to go out of town for work...all my waiting for the Tivo to get here is wasted! They'll deliver the box to my wife who will let it sit there until I get back, hopefully by tomorrow some time. I'll try to get the box going then and let you know.


----------



## pmiranda

Trynyty said:


> Yes.
> First, you may not care, but resorting to analog channels with a top of the line HD box is insane.


Um. I'd rather have the analog channel since it's the unprocessed feed from the network instead of the compressed digital feed that the cableco has mangled to squeeze out some more bits. In fact, I'm pretty sure that when an analog channel also appears within a digital lineup, the box (or cablecard) just translates the channel number and shows you the analog channel. Checking the service menu in my cableco set-top box would confirm this, but noticing that digital-only channels always look worse than analog ones is enough to convince me.

HD channels are a different beast altogether. They are almost always carried unmolested by the cableco since they've already been compressed by the network so there's little to gain by the cableco recoding them.

Sorry to hear UniversalHD is switched in your market, but take heart in the fact that all I've ever seen on it is Knight Rider and OLD reruns of Monk and Battlestar Galactica. If you want to see Knight Rider in HD, you've got bigger problems 

Too busy to play with an S3 right now but if I get out of jury duty next week maybe I'll have box #4 in Austin. :up:


----------



## Darthnice

I called TW in Austin to schedule my CC install (Friday afternoon). The rep on the line read something that popped up on his screen that said "We will be supporting Tivo CableCard installs" when I mentioned what I want it for.

He did read through the things that wouldn't work, but not to convince me, just reading what the screen prompted him to say.

When I asked about returning my DVR, he said, "but you won't be able to record anthing anymore...oh, TiVo...sorry, I'm slow."


----------



## freiz

pmiranda said:


> Too busy to play with an S3 right now but if I get out of jury duty next week maybe I'll have box #4 in Austin. :up:


You snooze, you lose. I don't know what number we are at in Austin for S3 installs, but I was connected today at 1:30. I am having some issues with authorization and so I'm missing DSCHD, TNTHD, as well as 1501 (FOX HD) which is just odd. I get all other channels - except for 111 Boomerang and 232 National Geo (as noted by TWC - Austin previously.) 111 shows via Tivo as not available when I switch to it. The others prompt for auth using a cable card screen prompt.

I will be working through the channels later to verify what I receive and don't receive once they properly authorize my account.

Overall, pretty painless, but I noted the missing channels during install today and the woman on the other end of the phone with the installer said she would fix it. 5 hours later... still broken. Also, installer had a receipt with $131 COD on it. They didn't make me pay it, but I need to resolve that as well since I was quotes $60.

And I would except that I have been receiving a fast busy for the 1.5 hours from TWC - Austin support. This has happened before... it's like a bomb goes off and they just shutdown the call center.


----------



## clupher

ahaley42 said:


> TW Austin, fry's Box 3 of 3.  I have tested all of my channels and can still tune in to the upper channels of the supposedly SDV channels. Food, etc. I can't get to channel 13, which is weird but I really don't care. Still stuck with only 1 cable card, have an install appt for another tomorrow. I called today and asked them to bring 2 as the one I have won't tune into any Premium channels. I also have another appointment for thursday to troubleshoot the CC issue with an actual TW tech.


Another TW Austin question:

Are you able to get the 1600+ channels? I just got off a chat with a rep, and he said that the TW CCs won't get most of the HD channels (all of the channels from 1600+). Here's the transcript:

Aaron> 
With the cable card it is used to replace the Cable box. But the technology on the cable card isn't near the boxes technology. With the cable card, you will not be able to view the On Screen TV guide(one of the main features of digital cable). Plus you will lose access to most of the HD channels you are paying for.
Aaron> 
Also, you would no longer be able to order the PayperView or Movies on Demand 
Aaron> 
So even though you pay a little less ($4.00) you lose alot of the benefits of the Digital Cable
Chuckr> 
Why would i loose access to the HD channels?
Aaron> 
Because the Cable Card isn't able to pick up those channels. You still get the Local HD channels. But lose out on the ESPN, HD NET, TNT, etc.....
Chuckr> 
Hmm, interesting. When will you have a cable card that will pick them up?
Aaron> 
I am not sure. The overall technology has to be upgraded, and they are just becoming popular. Not just for Time Warner but everywhere else.
Chuck> 
Is it essentially all of the 1600+ channels?
Aaron> 
Your correct, almost all the 1600's


----------



## freiz

clupher said:


> Because the Cable Card isn't able to pick up those channels. You still get the Local HD channels. But lose out on the ESPN, HD NET, TNT, etc.....


Lots of misinformation going around. I can only say this - When I tune my local HDs in the 1500's I get everything except 1501 (FOX). When I tune the free HD channels in the 1600's (Discovery and TNT), I can view the channels for 2-3 seconds and then the cable card throws an authorization error.

At least DiscoveryHD and TNTHD are on the wire. If they don't give them to you (and me), they are simply withholding the signal which is illegal per the FCC. It's a technological issues for sure - authorization. The signal is there. I can watch and hear it for 2-3 seconds, no problem. On the other hand, I can't see National Geo (232) at all which is purported to be a SDV channel.

485-5555 has been fast busy for me since 4:00PM so I haven't been able to rememdy my current problem (my cards are both saying Waiting for CP Auth) and I'm missing 111, 1501, 1617, and TNTHD.


----------



## krille

VoodooNYC said:


> I have TWC in Brooklyn coming this Saturday to install CC and am dreading it. Everytime I deal with these guys it's a nightmare. Originally when I switched from DirectTV back to cable it took them SEVEN visits to get it hooked up. One time they showed up at 5:55pm for a 2 - 6 appointment and said it was getting too dark to work. Unbelievable. I have no reason to believe that this Saturday will be any different. I hate being at the mercy of these guys.


Voodoo, I've got TWC Brooklyn coming to me (allegedly) on Friday. I'll post something to let you know how it all goes, assuming a) the tech actually shows up; and b) my S3 is FINALLY delivered tomorrow as scheduled.


----------



## frieze

Does anyone foresee any problems with my requesting two cablecard installations and not telling the CSR what they were for at all? I managed to get an appointment for tuesday and am tryign to remain sanguine about my chances for at least getting some work time in on that day.


----------



## alee

frieze said:


> Does anyone foresee any problems with my requesting two cablecard installations and not telling the CSR what they were for at all? I managed to get an appointment for tuesday and am tryign to remain sanguine about my chances for at least getting some work time in on that day.


I never had to share what device it was going in when I call. However, it appears policies have changed... many people are being asked what device as soon as they request 2 cards.


----------



## BillyT2002

Tell them that you need them for two separate high-definition televisions. So what if you're basically lying to them to get what you want? If they get there and still give you a problem when they discover the TIVO series 3, tell them that they can either install them into the S3, or you will personally install the cablecards in the installer's ***. I'm sure they'll see it your way.


----------



## ahaley42

clupher said:


> Another TW Austin question:
> 
> Are you able to get the 1600+ channels? I just got off a chat with a rep, and he said that the TW CCs won't get most of the HD channels (all of the channels from 1600+).


I am not. :-( I do not think this is correct. They're not SDV channels so why couldn't you get them? I talked to the TWA Technical Operations Supervisor, he came out to my house for my last house call to check out the Tivo. They hadn't seen one yet and had just gotten theirs from Best Buy. He didn't act like it was an issue to get those. He thought it was a cable card channel authorization. I've decided to get my second card working till I tackle that fight next.


----------



## ahaley42

freiz said:


> You snooze, you lose. I don't know what number we are at in Austin for S3 installs, but I was connected today at 1:30.


Well, from what I can tell we're at 4 just on this board. Seems like no one is getting premium content from Time Warner Austin. I should have waited a week but I'm glad I could pave the way. I ended up calling in a favour from the business side and calling the office of the ceo. I was about to go mad. I finally got connected up with the right people to help me but I still don't have my second card working. They seem to be having an issue getting one to bring out to me. I was about to go insane, but I couldn't make myself wait to get it.


----------



## Eskimo Pie

Well, my TW cable card install today did not go well... two techs showed up and they were very friendly and did everything they could, but 2 hours later ended up leaving without getting the cable cards working. They only had 2 cards with them and I think it boiled down to one of the cards being bad but apparently there are NO MORE cable cards available anywhere in the citiy of Buffalo... They said they will call me as soon as a new shipment comes in. 

Basically one of the cards just wouldn't receive ANY channels... we swapped the cards between the slots and they repaired everything over the phone and the problem followed the card to the other slot... They left me the good card but I unplugged it since a single cable card apparently cripples the device and leaves you with just one usable tuner... I'd rather have both tuners available to record OTA HD which I receive a fair amount of... Hopefully once they get new cards in they'll come right out instead of scheduling me for the next appt a week and a half out... 

One really odd thing, when trying to setup the CC's, there were 3 CC menus, "CP something", "Diagnostics", and "host address" or something... going into the diagnostics screen would often cause the menus to wig out and keep refreshing on the screen or changing screens and stuff... it was acting as if there was a stuck button or something... I'd press 'clear' to back out and even exit the cable card setup alltogether and then all of a sudden the screen would flash and I'd be back in the cablecard diagnostic screen again... I'd have to back out of the menu 4 or 5 times before it would calm down sometimes... Anybody else ever have that issue?


----------



## ingenue007

please keep updates coming about tw austin. it's ridiculous you can't get the upper channels. i hate you tw.


----------



## jglide

My cc install went well and everything appears to be up and running. I get every channel that I used to get with the STB from TWKC. The tech was here for 3 hours, but in the end everything is working great. Of course when he first saw the S3 he said the cc's wouldn't work. With a little "encouragement" he got started. So far so good...


----------



## ldc3000

Anyone got an install in Greensboro, NC ?


----------



## zync

TWC Austin = Cluster F^&#

And I just found out that my neighborhood is ALSO wired for Cox. I'm trying to figure out if they'll be any better.


----------



## infinitespecter

I just got off the phone with Time Warner in Claremont CA. Actually, might still be Comcast since I called that number. In any case, I had a nice long conversation with the guy on the phone about the intricacies of CableCard. He wasn't very informed and actually had a lot of questions for me about multistream and CC 2.0, which I found to be quite amusing.

I have one CC in my Sony DVR already and he wasn't sure if they could just transfer that one to the S3, so they are sending two out to be on the safe side. Of course, I wish I had known they couldn't come out for a week before I paid for overnight from Circuit City.


----------



## dlcrow

TWC Austin (actually Round Rock)

My initial install was a little painful (mostly time consuming). One of the cards thought it needed a firmware update, but would not complete the update (the other card completed the update just fine). The tech thought it would eventually finish, so he left.

The second tech visit involved a replacement card with a newer date on the back. There were also two other techs that came along to watch (nothing like three TW trucks in front of the house to pique the neighbors' interest) just to see what this Tivo was all about. The new card didn't need a firmware update.

After over 30 minutes of the tech on the phone getting both of the cards authorized for my services, I am good to go. Of course, I later noticed that my SA3250 was no longer authorized for the HD tier, so I had to call back and have that done. Apparently it is really hard for them to get all of your authorizations consistent across all of your devices.

I subscribe to the digital tier, the hd tier, and the sports pak. I can watch every channel on the S3 that I get on my SA3250 except for 408 (the new News 8 Sports loop channel). I haven't worried about that, yet.

Discussion on the cable yahoo group indicates that there exists SDV in the TW Austin service area, but it appears to be implemented inconsistently across different nodes. I don't believe that I have any SDV since I can get all channels just fine.


----------



## tunnelengineer

bump


----------



## SCSIRAID

tunnelengineer said:


> bump


Seems like TWC is quiet with the exception of a couple cities like Austin.... Perhaps thats a good thing since TWC Raleigh will coming tomorrow with my CC's. All the TWC customers must be off enjoying their S3..... Silence is golden.... I hope.....


----------



## Darthnice

SCSIRAID said:


> Seems like TWC is quiet with the exception of a couple cities like Austin.... Perhaps thats a good thing since TWC Raleigh will coming tomorrow with my CC's. All the TWC customers must be off enjoying their S3..... Silence is golden.... I hope.....


Probably because Austin is a test market for the evil that is SDV.


----------



## LostInAustin

I've been getting HD premium channels from TWC Austin just fine since Sunday 9/17 (HBOHD, ESPNHD, TNTHD, etc.)...


----------



## lateralis

so is there anyone here who's attempted an install in the midwest? specifically the cleveland area. I foresee other annoying issues given that TWC JUST took over adelphia here, just got the "meet your new cable company" packet last week.

I'm waiting to pull the trigger on an S3 till I know everything will work. thanks.


----------



## SCSIRAID

lateralis said:


> so is there anyone here who's attempted an install in the midwest? specifically the cleveland area. I foresee other annoying issues given that TWC JUST took over adelphia here, just got the "meet your new cable company" packet last week.
> 
> I'm waiting to pull the trigger on an S3 till I know everything will work. thanks.


Chicken!!!! 

Where is your spirit of adventure!!! Blazing new trails... Lewis and Clark....

OK.. I will take my medicine now...


----------



## lateralis

my sense of adventure was taken out back and shot 4 months ago when I moved into our currently time warner, then adelphia area, and had to spend the better part of a week trying to get my "higher speed" cable modem set up properly.


----------



## BigFrank

Are there any TWC Subscribers from Rochester, NY here?

I'm really curious to see what people's experiences are in my area...


Frank


----------



## scottjima

Time Warner in Frisco, TX...

They came out to do the install yesterday w/ (3) cable cards. The first one labeled "Comcast" worked, the second "Motorola" reported an error on the TIVO. I swapped it w/ the 3rd card and all were recognized. The installer then called dispatch and gave them the serial numbers from the card. I asked him if they needed the HOST and other info from the TIVO and he said no. I currently receive all HD local channels and the HD TNT channel. ESPNHD, DiscoveryHD, and INHD do NOT work. They DO work on my two other cable cards in the actual TVs.

To compound all this, TW switched the channel lineup the other night. The TIVO does NOT have the correct channels listed. I don't think the TIVO lineup is the problem as I am able to directly tune to the specific stations. For Example, the TIVO thinks channel 369 is STARZHD when it is really the local ABCHD channel.

I've called TW 4 times now trying to get the cards working. The resent the signal twice, and actually asked for the HOST info the 3rd time - to turn into dispatch. I called in this morning and the rep told me he didn't know anything about cable cards and could not even look into the system to see if the HOST numbers had been added to the new cards. He left a "note" on the supervisors desk, whom has not called me back.

I am getting very frustrated. I had all kinds of problems getting the cable cards working correctly in my two TVs. Several on-site techs and numerous phone calls. Now, I am going through the same thing again. I don't think it is the TIVO, just a "programming" issue.

Lastly, how long does it normally take TIVO to update channel listings? This thing is very difficult to use as is. Will the TIVO automatically update, or do I have to redo the setup every day until it pulls down the correct channels?

If anybody else has had any experience w/ TW Frisco/Allen/The Colony/Wylie, etc., please post and provide your experience.


----------



## scottjima

As an update on the TIVO itself, I am very impressed. I do have an antenna which receives all but the local ABC station. I did record Law & Order the other night in HD and watched it yesterday. VERY cool. I have never had a TIVO before... this is great.

The audio and video seem to be of very good quality. I am running the TIVO 3 into a Denon HDMI switching receiver (HDMI & optical cable) and then to a Sony XBR LCD. I am running everything at 1080i and it all works well. I know the HDMI should carry audio also, but I have found it easier to use the multiple connections...


----------



## VoodooNYC

krille said:


> Voodoo, I've got TWC Brooklyn coming to me (allegedly) on Friday. I'll post something to let you know how it all goes, assuming a) the tech actually shows up; and b) my S3 is FINALLY delivered tomorrow as scheduled.


Ha. Allegedly is right. Please do let me know how it goes. Thanks.


----------



## SCSIRAID

scottjima said:


> Time Warner in Frisco, TX...
> 
> They came out to do the install yesterday w/ (3) cable cards. The first one labeled "Comcast" worked, the second "Motorola" reported an error on the TIVO. I swapped it w/ the 3rd card and all were recognized. The installer then called dispatch and gave them the serial numbers from the card. I asked him if they needed the HOST and other info from the TIVO and he said no. I currently receive all HD local channels and the HD TNT channel. ESPNHD, DiscoveryHD, and INHD do NOT work. They DO work on my two other cable cards in the actual TVs.
> 
> To compound all this, TW switched the channel lineup the other night. The TIVO does NOT have the correct channels listed. I don't think the TIVO lineup is the problem as I am able to directly tune to the specific stations. For Example, the TIVO thinks channel 369 is STARZHD when it is really the local ABCHD channel.
> 
> I've called TW 4 times now trying to get the cards working. The resent the signal twice, and actually asked for the HOST info the 3rd time - to turn into dispatch. I called in this morning and the rep told me he didn't know anything about cable cards and could not even look into the system to see if the HOST numbers had been added to the new cards. He left a "note" on the supervisors desk, whom has not called me back.
> 
> I am getting very frustrated. I had all kinds of problems getting the cable cards working correctly in my two TVs. Several on-site techs and numerous phone calls. Now, I am going through the same thing again. I don't think it is the TIVO, just a "programming" issue.
> 
> Lastly, how long does it normally take TIVO to update channel listings? This thing is very difficult to use as is. Will the TIVO automatically update, or do I have to redo the setup every day until it pulls down the correct channels?
> 
> If anybody else has had any experience w/ TW Frisco/Allen/The Colony/Wylie, etc., please post and provide your experience.


Those channels here are in an 'HD Suite' tier. They didnt work for me at first with a CC in the TV. Called CSR and they added HD Suite to CC's and all was well then.


----------



## scottjima

I'll ask them about that on my next phone call... I guess they are "on" my two existing cable cards, but they don't automatically get added to the new ones?


----------



## tunnelengineer

Had an install in Ohio today and everything worked like a dream. Plug one card in, guy calls office and channels all show up. Plug in second card and same thing. Everything is working 100% correctly. I am very happy. 

To prevent problems be 100% straightforward with the TWC people that this is a new tivo dual cablecard device. Don't just tell them it's for two tv's. Let them do some research first and everything will work great.


----------



## mowheeler

lateralis said:


> so is there anyone here who's attempted an install in the midwest? specifically the cleveland area. I foresee other annoying issues given that TWC JUST took over adelphia here, just got the "meet your new cable company" packet last week.
> 
> I'm waiting to pull the trigger on an S3 till I know everything will work. thanks.


 I live in the Eastern Cleveland Suburbs. Like you, I recently recieved my packet telling me that TW is replacing Adelphia in my area. Upon recieving my series three, I called TW/Adelphia today and requested 2 cable cards. At first, she scheduled an install date then said "Two? Why do you need two?" I answered generically that my devices needed 2 cable cards. She asked what device. When I said Tivo Series 3, she said let me check. She came back and said that the Tivo was not supported and she could not authorize install. I answered that CableCard is a federal standard and all CableCard devices should work with all cable cards. She then claimed that she was only authorized to allow installation to a supported device. I then invoked the FCC rule saying TW may not discriminate on devices. She then begrudinlgy scheduled and said I would likely get a call from a manager to discuss with me.

Will keep you apprised.


----------



## lateralis

mowheeler said:


> I live in the Eastern Cleveland Suburbs. Like you, I recently recieved my packet telling me that TW is replacing Adelphia in my area. Upon recieving my series three, I called TW/Adelphia today and requested 2 cable cards. At first, she scheduled an install date then said "Two? Why do you need two?" I answered generically that my devices needed 2 cable cards. She asked what device. When I said Tivo Series 3, she said let me check. She came back and said that the Tivo was not supported and she could not authorize install. I answered that CableCard is a federal standard and all CableCard devices should work with all cable cards. She then claimed that she was only authorized to allow installation to a supported device. I then invoked the FCC rule saying TW may not discriminate on devices. She then begrudinlgy scheduled and said I would likely get a call from a manager to discuss with me.
> 
> Will keep you apprised.


thanks. this is exactly what I'm hoping to avoid so maybe I'll hold off another few weeks till all the kinks get worked out.


----------



## peekb

I live in Niskayuna, NY. The TW guy showed up today (the same guy who, previously, was able to convince the lead techs that the Road Runner issue I was having was really an issue on their end and forced them to find and fix it). He remembered me from the 3 times he was at my apartment previously and took great care of me as he had before. New coax, new splitters, terminted the unused jack in the bedroom to drive the signal higher in the living room and 2nd bedroom, etc. He popped in the cards, wrote down the numbers, called them in and it worked the first time. He stayed here until I finished the guided setup for the cards, ensured that all channels were working, and left. Perfect install. I wish everyone could get a decent tech out to their place to get taken care of...


----------



## tunnelengineer

mowheeler said:


> I live in the Eastern Cleveland Suburbs. Like you, I recently recieved my packet telling me that TW is replacing Adelphia in my area. Upon recieving my series three, I called TW/Adelphia today and requested 2 cable cards. At first, she scheduled an install date then said "Two? Why do you need two?" I answered generically that my devices needed 2 cable cards. She asked what device. When I said Tivo Series 3, she said let me check. She came back and said that the Tivo was not supported and she could not authorize install. I answered that CableCard is a federal standard and all CableCard devices should work with all cable cards. She then claimed that she was only authorized to allow installation to a supported device. I then invoked the FCC rule saying TW may not discriminate on devices. She then begrudinlgy scheduled and said I would likely get a call from a manager to discuss with me.
> 
> Will keep you apprised.


you need to send him a copy of the cablecard approved devices (it's linked on these forums somewhere). I would also recomend trying to be nice to the people or you may find your install will be continually rescheduled.


----------



## scottjima

I was not "keeping" the TIVO from them, but I did not tell them either. Just told them I needed two cards for a device that used both. They said OK and scheduled the appt. The tech didn't seem to care either.

I am on call 10+ now. They have verified the host number and cc serial number are correct and "resent" the "basic" signal to the cards. The last call ended up them escallating it to the cable card dept. They are going to "talk" directly to the card and try to fix it. I also have another tech visit scheduled for tomorrow morning.

I did call TIVO today also in reference to the channel listings not being correct w/ the TW channel lineup change. I reran the guided setup this afternoon and now receive the correct schedule/channel lineup!

I am waiting for TW to tell me it is the TIVO that is the problem, but I know it is not. The 3 HD channels I can't received display a message stating to call the cable company to activate the device. Hopefully the cable card dept. will be able to "fix" the cable cards by "talking" to them tonight.

They'll probably mess up my scheduled recordings for tonight...

Has anybody gotten a Tivo 3 to work in this service area? Frisco/The Colony/Allen, etc.?


----------



## BillP Studios

peekb said:


> I live in Niskayuna, NY. ... Perfect install. I wish everyone could get a decent tech out to their place to get taken care of...


Hey Peek! 
I'm across the river in Scotia. 
You just made me very happy although I had hoped to be the first in the nycap area to own a Series3.

I wasn't able to get TW to come out until tomorrow afternoon but I'm looking forward to the install of my 2 cable cards. Glad to hear everything is compatible.

Only problem I've seen so far, (aside from no TiVo2Go) was the length of time between channel changes. I don't suppose that will go away after the cable cards are installed?

Thanks!
Bill Pytlovany
Bits from Bill


----------



## ahaley42

TW Austin Update: 
So far my biggest issue has been lower level support attitude towards helping the customer and an even decent attitude towards cable cards. I have equipment from Vendors that I don't LOVE either, but I suck it up and move on. Once I got higher up the food chain, WAY higher the help and support has been great. No problems fixed yet but they're trying. They're keeping me in the loop, which is the best I can ask. It's the same as most places, once you get past the people making min. wage and just putting in their time for a paycheck you get people that really care. 

Outstanding issues: 
-Cable Cards, Scientific Atlanta: Still behaving strangely. One works totally, the other decodes but Tivo says it's bad. We tried 4 but Tivo doesn't show you the firmware update screen unless you go to Live TV or Channel Test and if you pull them out you hose the card. Burned 2 cards doing this, they then require a refresh in a laptop. 
I am assuming they test these boxes before they roll them out, they need to update and test the cards too. They rely on the two way communication to report errors and resolve issues with cable boxes but these cards can't do that. They're going to have to treat them more like other items in the tech industry, make sure they work when they walk out the door so they'll work onsite. And for goodness sake don't remove a card until after you've seen if it's updating. Tivo needs to have future revs tell you immediately that it's updating. 

-No Premium Channels, HD or SD. HDNET, ESPNHD, HBO, CMax, etc... -This appears to be a TW Austin wide issue with S3's 

-Getting copyprotect issues with flags set to expire content immediately (CopyNever) and after a short time period, within hours. not sure what that is. TWA has told me that's a national broadcaster issue. Not sure that is correct because other people didn't have the issue. 

Like I said, I had a lot (1 week) worth of hassle trying to get to the right people. Once I got there it's been better. They had to go out and fight for a Tivo at BestBuy just like the rest of us. The shipping issue at Tivo set them back as well. Tivo dropped the ball on this rollout as well from my perception. Should have had more info in people's hands sooner and even comped them some boxes for the larger markets. 20 Tivos wouldn't have been a big deal considering. Tivo should have also ramped up their support people's knowledge of the product. The "senior most tech" at the call center told me to remove my card during an update. After he asked me if it was a series 2 cable card. hmm. Pony blew me off on the subject but it should have happened. Tivo is still young but they have much to learn from others in the Tech Industry, if you want to play with the big boys... 

It's as it always is, it's a grey line, there is no one 100% to blame. it's getting closer and I hope to have a resolution and a working S3 soon.


----------



## ingenue007

ok i am setting up cable cards with TW austin soon. 

most people are saying they don't get premium HD channels and 1 person say they do. for those of you with TW austin, can you please post what cable package you have (std or digital), if you subscribe to HD tier package (espn, inhd, etc) and if you subscribe to premium channel package (hbo, sho, cinemax etc). btw, tnt HD, discoveryHD are NOT premium HD channels. i get them on my digital box w/o paying for HD tier. also can you post if you don't get a certain channel in the 1500-1600 range. thanks.


----------



## freiz

ingenue007 said:


> ok i am setting up cable cards with TW austin soon.
> 
> most people are saying they don't get premium HD channels and 1 person say they do. for those of you with TW austin, can you please post what cable package you have (std or digital), if you subscribe to HD tier package (espn, inhd, etc) and if you subscribe to premium channel package (hbo, sho, cinemax etc). btw, tnt HD, discoveryHD are NOT premium HD channels. i get them on my digital box w/o paying for HD tier. also can you post if you don't get a certain channel in the 1500-1600 range. thanks.


Digital, HBO.

I added HBO after getting the Tivo cable cards installed and HBO is fine on my SA8300. My Tivo doesn't get - 1501 Fox, 1617 DSC, and 1670 TNT as well as HBO. They attempted to unpair/repair, etc over the phone with no luck. I have a tech out tomorrow morning again to see if they can resolve.


----------



## box464

*TWC Dallas Area*

If you live in an area of Dallas which uses the Dual-Line system (A/B Switch, you have two cable lines coming out of the wall and into your cable box), the new Tivo Series 3 will only be able to give you the A Side OR the B Side.

My thought was that I could use infrared to control the set top box and forego the CableCards just as i did previously. There is NO INFRARED on the Series 3. I overlooked this, thinking the Series 3 would just build upon what existed in Series 2 boxes.

You can get Side A, or you can get Side B, but you can't get both. You can even record two shows at once, but they have to be on the same Side. I believe all the HD Channels, local channels, etc are on Side A.

It wouldn't be so bad if they had all the crappy community tv and shopping networks over on B, but there's a mix of good channels on the B side like Comedy Central and FX.

So, fair warning to all you Dallas area Dual Liners out there.

It is my understanding that TWC is in the process of updating the Dual Line system to Single Line, but this could take up to another year to complete.


----------



## skanter

Anyone with *TWC in NYC area* -- please post results with S3 and cablecards.

Are you getting all HD channels, including premium and HD tier?


----------



## alee

skanter said:


> Anyone with *TWC in NYC area* -- please post results with S3 and cablecards.
> 
> Are you getting all HD channels, including premium and HD tier?


I get the "It's All There" package from TWCNYC (Southern Manhattan), so I don't get the HDNet items.

Of the high def channels that I'm aware of, the following are confirmed to work:
701 HBOHD 
702 WCBSDT
703 SHOWHD
704 WNBCDT
705 WNYWDT
706 DHD
707 WABCDT
709 UHD
710 TNTHD
711 WPIXDT
713 WNETDT
730 WABCDT2
731 WNBCDT2
732 WNBCDT4
741 SNYHD
750 WNJNDT

I just ran through all of them with both tuners, no issues. Some are not broadcasting HD at this hour, but the stations are coming in.


----------



## skanter

alee said:


> I get the "It's All There" package from TWCNYC (Southern Manhattan), so I don't get the HDNet items.
> 
> Of the high def channels that I'm aware of, the following are confirmed to work:
> 701 HBOHD
> 702 WCBSDT
> 703 SHOWHD
> 704 WNBCDT
> 705 WNYWDT
> 706 DHD
> 707 WABCDT
> 709 UHD
> 710 TNTHD
> 711 WPIXDT
> 713 WNETDT
> 730 WABCDT2
> 731 WNBCDT2
> 732 WNBCDT4
> 741 SNYHD
> 750 WNJNDT
> 
> I just ran through all of them with both tuners, no issues. Some are not broadcasting HD at this hour, but the stations are coming in.


Good news! Hope HD package is not a problem for cablecards.

Since I got a HD plasma last month, I added the HD package, and dropped the "it's all there" package, just keeping the HD premiums, HBO and Showtime. I get much more HD content, including YES HD and many HD movies, and save about $15/mo in the process.


----------



## sakaike

jeffrypennock said:


> YES! But it's not JUST premium content. I have it on some but not all of my HD channels (problems w/ ESPNHD and UniversalHD but not w/ HDnet) and with some but not all of my digital SD channels (problems w/ Bravo and Sundance but not my soccer channels). The problem that I'm having is with tiling and pixelation of the video and drop-outs on the audio.
> 
> I did the signal strength indicator and, on problem channels, it jumps all over the place, from 96 to no digital signal. TiVo and TWC both agreed that I had signal strength problems since I was RECEIVING all my channels, albeit problematically for some (therefore, it was concluded that this wasn't a CC authorization issue). HOWEVER, I just had a TWC tech out to my place. He installed a 15dB signal strength booster, said I was now getting TONS of signal, and it didn't help one bit on the problematic channels!
> 
> Tech said he had no idea if it was a problem with my CC's or with my TiVo box but either way, there was nothing he could about it because what was coming out of the cable wire was fine. So he left.
> 
> Anyone else out there having this problem?
> What should I do? I paid $$$ for this box and I REALLY want it to work.


I don't have a S3, but intend to buy one soon and am a TW "customer." I can tell you that I have exactly the same problem you are seeing with my Moto 6200 HD STB, and that what you are seeing is not necessarily due to the S3. My tech also reports that my signal strength is exactly right (not too strong or too weak), and I am seeing the same thing as you, on all channels, HD and SD, and at all times of the day and night. My SD box upstairs is fine, so I'm leaning towards thinking that the cause is either signal variability specific to the cable run to this particular outlet, or a bad HD box, since this phenomenon is only seen in one room of the house.

I don't have a cure for your problem, but wanted to let you know that there are others out there seeing the same problem that aren't S3 users, so the problem (and solution) may not have anything to do with your S3. It's probably perfectly good.


----------



## paulchiu

Hi,

Can you transfer the HD recordings from the new TIVO - 3 onto an external hard drive or Computer in the original 1080i format?

I am currently using the TWC 8300HD DVR and you cannot transfer the recordings onto a D-VHS recorder with copy-protection chip or Computer. You can connect an external eSATA drive to the 8300HD DVR but that process is very unpredictable.

Thanks.

Paul



skanter said:


> Good news! Hope HD package is not a problem for cablecards.
> 
> Since I got a HD plasma last month, I added the HD package, and dropped the "it's all there" package, just keeping the HD premiums, HBO and Showtime. I get much more HD content, including YES HD and many HD movies, and save about $15/mo in the process.


----------



## SCSIRAID

paulchiu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you transfer the HD recordings from the new TIVO - 3 onto an external hard drive or Computer in the original 1080i format?
> 
> I am currently using the TWC 8300HD DVR and you cannot transfer the recordings onto a D-VHS recorder with copy-protection chip or Computer. You can connect an external eSATA drive to the 8300HD DVR but that process is very unpredictable.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Paul


Not yet.... Tivo is allegedly working on it and needs Cablelabs blessing on the implementation.


----------



## paulchiu

What connection to a computer does the TIVO-3 HD have currently?

1394 firewire?
RS232?
USB2?
HDMI?
DVI?

How did the old TIVOs transfer analog content to the PC?

Thanks,

Paul




SCSIRAID said:


> Not yet.... Tivo is allegedly working on it and needs Cablelabs blessing on the implementation.


----------



## Diacritical

I order my S3 on Sunday (2nd day air) and was very surprised to receive it today. There was no e-mail notice that it had shipped. Now the TimeWarner (TWC, NY, Brooklyn) journey begins. 

So far,I am waiting a call back from LaToya. She has been quite professional and helpful, but my request is just bizarre enough to cause their order fulfillment system to choke. I currently have two digital boxes -- one HD and one not. I am replacing the one HD box with two CableCARDs, but their ordering system will only let me get two cable cards if I replace both boxes. 

I am just glad I finally got to her. The first customer support rep told me "We cannot provide CableCARDs in your area." My astonished "you have got to be kidding... please get me a supervisor" response was greeted with a "please hold" followed in two minutes by a "Let me transfer you" and then the original automated answering system. 

The second person (after answering all the automated questions precisely the same way) was much more savvy. When I told her I needed two cable cards, she immediately said "Is this for your Tivo?" I had to give her the model number (they take the actual TCD number just fine now), but that was all. 

She also thought it was ridiculous to send out a truck for two cards that only require a phone call to activate, but that those were the rules they had to go by (this may be a union issue in this area, BTW). 

Right now, I wait for the call back... but my unit should be activated and I should be seeing OTA HD by 6:00PM EDT or so this evening (even if it takes a week or so to get the cards).


----------



## SCSIRAID

paulchiu said:


> What connection to a computer does the TIVO-3 HD have currently?
> 
> 1394 firewire?
> RS232?
> USB2?
> HDMI?
> DVI?
> 
> How did the old TIVOs transfer analog content to the PC?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul


Ethernet. TTG transferred .tivo files over the ethernet.


----------



## pmiranda

Diacritical said:


> She also thought it was ridiculous to send out a truck for two cards that only require a phone call to activate, but that those were the rules they had to go by (this may be a union issue in this area, BTW).


Sadly, it's TW's idea of customer service to charge you for yet another thing you don't need.


----------



## Raddock

I had no problems getting two cards, just walked into my local TW office and asked for them. I tried my setup this morning with Time Warner Houston. I got the Tivo set up, put in the first card, and gave them a call to activate it. 

The guy answers the phone, and I say I want to activate two cards. He asks me if they're for two tv's or the new Tivo. I say the new Tivo. He then asks me to place in both cards at the same time. Now, I've read eveywhere that you have to only do one card, the Tivo instructions, the Tivo website, etc. I place in the second card and immediately get an error 162-1 for the second card. He asks me to try it again, and I get the same error. He then tells me the card is bad and i have get another one.

So, I'm not sure if the card is bad or if we're doing the setup wrong. He insists that both cards have to be activated at the same time with the system they use. And I can only guess he's right since he specifically asked me if it was one of the new dual tuner Tivos.

Anyone experience this?


----------



## LostInAustin

ingenue007 said:


> ok i am setting up cable cards with TW austin soon.
> 
> most people are saying they don't get premium HD channels and 1 person say they do. for those of you with TW austin, can you please post what cable package you have (std or digital), if you subscribe to HD tier package (espn, inhd, etc) and if you subscribe to premium channel package (hbo, sho, cinemax etc). btw, tnt HD, discoveryHD are NOT premium HD channels. i get them on my digital box w/o paying for HD tier. also can you post if you don't get a certain channel in the 1500-1600 range. thanks.


From my latest invoice:
Digital, HD Premium Tier, Movie Pak, HD HBO, Sports Pak

I'm receiving all the HD premium channels I subscribe to. I did notice a problem picking up some of the SD HBO West feeds (couldn't tune channels 708-712, but could tune 713). So maybe some of those channels are SDV? Or maybe it just depends on which node you're connected to?


----------



## scottjima

Wanted to update everyone on the TW CC issue in the Frisco/The Colony/Allen area...

After probably 15+ different tech support calls, transfers to other departments, you name it... I ended up with a tech visit scheduled for this morning. The TW tech shows up (an actual TW, not contractor) and says he knows what the problem is right off the bat. Apparently, there are (2) field techs and one dispatch tech who actually know what a CC is and how to set it up.

Turns out, all (4) CC were on my account, but the programming was only "applied" to my original two cards. He talked to the dispatch tech and within 2 minutes the Tivo was working off of both cards.

So simple, yet so difficult.....

Good luck to everybody else!


----------



## Tapioca Dextrin

Got my S3 on Tuesday and the cable guy turned up at 2 o'clock on Thursday. Without any CableCards  

He came back after a couple of hours and everything went fine. Everything worked until he left around 6:30, channels 1-99 and the 700s disappeared. 

Time to call TW. 

While I was on the inevitable hold, the two other cable boxes in the house stopped working. 

We finally got hold hold of a human being who reset the cable boxes and then out me on hold again to talk to the Tech Department. 

Round about 7:30, I managed to talk with a Tech person. (actually, TW Austin have a web chat thingy that I was also talking to and was quicker than a live person)

They reset the CableCards (while I was recording The Office, but nevermind) and after around an hour, my channels gradually reappeared and as of Friday morning, everything is looking stable.


----------



## mlh78750

Had an install yesterday for my S3. The first card had a date from 2006. It worked but I am missing 1501 and ESPNHD DHD etc. I see them for 2 seconds and then I get the "you must call to activate" screen. So I know the card can decode the channels, it appears to be a auth issue. The second card had a manuf date of 2005 and went into the "updating firmware" mode. I got the supervisor for the contractor to come out to my house and take a look. He has a good idea what needs to be done at this point and feels I need a new card. The bad news is that TWC Austin is out of cards. He tried to go to TWC Austin and pick up a few since he has a few Tivo S3 installs pending. 

I will update with more info as I go thorugh the steps to get this working.


----------



## Spastic

Another Time Warner Austin customer here. I originally had an install set for Wednesday, but due to being part of the "Lucky 200" I didn't get my Tivo in time. I had my appointment rescheduled for today, between 8-12. I sit around the house for those 4 hours, waiting for the guy to show up or a call. Just a few minutes to 12, I finally get a call from the installer telling me that they're out of CableCards. I asked him why I hadn't been told about this earlier, since I just wasted half a workday for nothing. He didn't have any answer, except to say that someone would call me when they get more cards, to schedule another appointment.

Needless to say, I'm really unhappy again. First the shipping delays, now this. This whole experience has really put a damper on the whole new Tivo experience. BTW, can anyone give me a link to the page on TW's website where it says your install is free if they're late? I plan to take them up on that in this case (assuming I didn't imagine that).


----------



## jeffrypennock

My signal has been stable for two days now. Everything looks great and works great!!! Fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## jeffrypennock

Raddock said:


> I had no problems getting two cards, just walked into my local TW office and asked for them. I tried my setup this morning with Time Warner Houston. I got the Tivo set up, put in the first card, and gave them a call to activate it.
> 
> The guy answers the phone, and I say I want to activate two cards. He asks me if they're for two tv's or the new Tivo. I say the new Tivo. He then asks me to place in both cards at the same time. Now, I've read eveywhere that you have to only do one card, the Tivo instructions, the Tivo website, etc. I place in the second card and immediately get an error 162-1 for the second card. He asks me to try it again, and I get the same error. He then tells me the card is bad and i have get another one.
> 
> So, I'm not sure if the card is bad or if we're doing the setup wrong. He insists that both cards have to be activated at the same time with the system they use. And I can only guess he's right since he specifically asked me if it was one of the new dual tuner Tivos.
> 
> Anyone experience this?


Cycling through cards to get two that worked, I've done the activation game a few times. I've tried inserting them both and then activating and I've tried activating card 1 then inserting card 2 and activating it. I couldn't tell a difference in outcome or the way things went. I think he's right, the card is bad, not the card insertion sequence.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Well, TWC has been here for 2.5 hours... one cablecard is working fine. the other one is hanging up with

PowerKey Status: Not Ready - Waiting for EMMs

fun fun fun......


----------



## Eskimo Pie

Thats what happened with me... They ended up taking the bad card with them and even though I kept the 'good' card I have it unplugged because having just 1 card apparently limits you to only being able to use one tuner... I get all the locals over OTA so it's not a huge deal waiting...


----------



## skweaz

Installer left about an hour ago, I actually ended up installing the cards myself while he installed a new drop in another room.
First card, dated 2004: took awhile for the MMI screen to come up but it did. He called in that card and it tested ok.
Second card, dated 2006: MMI came up right away and I had him call that one in. No channels came up but he said it can take some time. So I reran guided setup (I was using analog only since I got the unit last Friday) and once that was comepleted both cards worked.
I am missing some premium channels, but I need to double check with TW to make sure they got the upgrade order correct. I am getting all locals and was getting TNTHD and UniversalHD, but I checked before I came back to work and they were gone.
Checking with support now...


----------



## ingenue007

TW AUSTIN

i have my install next week. my bill drops 2 dollars. 

i wanted to drop to std and add HD tier. they said if i did that, I would no longer get any HD channels (1500 ones) and only get HD tier channels (inhd, universal etc) and that if I wanted local HD and tnt, discovery that I HAD to retain my digital cable. Is that correct?

I would ideally want std +hd tier and retain all the local HDs and TNT and Discovery HD


----------



## freiz

skweaz said:


> I am missing some premium channels, but I need to double check with TW to make sure they got the upgrade order correct. I am getting all locals and was getting TNTHD and UniversalHD, but I checked before I came back to work and they were gone.


Just got done with a 3 hour, second TWA visit. I had the exact problem you have with 1501 and other free HD channels missing (and my HBOs). It's an auth problem. When the first guy set me up, he called the person sitting in the control room and gave her my card IDs.

Note I didn't say he gave her my Tivo ID. And, she didn't *ever* ask for the Tivo HOST ID. Without the Tivo Host ID the cards don't marry with the Tivo and 1501, DSC, TNT, and premiums won't be authorized.

I think the channel 1501 auth error is the giveaway and several other people in Austin have had this problem as well. The key is you need to get to someone and explain that your cable cards were never assigned to your Tivo host ID, have them do that, re-hit your cards, and all will be fine. It's apparently not something that is obvious to the field people or CSRs as I have had 2 techs and 3 CSRs attempt to unpair, re-pair, troubleshoot, pray, etc. and no one ever noticed it. It wasn't until the guy out today called his last resort person that she requested both the Tivo host ID *and* the two cable card IDs. Once she had that, she hit my cards and in a few minutes I was watching 1501, HBO, etc.

I now have all my channels and the Tivo is working fine. Props to my TWA tech (Patrick) that came out today. He is tops!

On a related note - here are the channels that I have confirmed to be SDV and missing with cable card use:

111 - Boomerang
28x - shopping channels (bleh)
west coast premiums

I will work on a more concise list later... As to 232 - National Geo, I was receiving it just fine a few hours ago. It is supposed to be SDV... I might check diag page 5 on my SA8300 and see if it is in the SDV range (417 - 447 as I recall)

The tech out today also replaced my living room cable run and cleared some interference on channel 7, Spike, and a few other channels. As I noted, he was excellent. The best TWA experience I have ever had and definitely needed after the last day and a half of this cable card fiasco.

In closing,

MAKE SURE THE PERSON INSTALLING AND AUTHORIZING YOUR CABLE CARDS PROVIDES THE TIVO HOST ID TO THE PERSON AT HQ. THEY WON'T NECESSARILY ASK FOR IT.


----------



## eisenb11

Bah... f'ing retarded SOBs!

I set my CC install with TWC on Tues when the S3 was released. Called again on Sat to confirm and all was ok.

Come today and the asshats don't show up. End up wasting 3 hours with CS who tells me to call back every 30 min to figure out wtf is going on.

Turns out they screwed everything up and now I'm recheduled tomorrow for some time between 10am and 7pm.

How is it that no matter where you are in the country, the cable companies seem to always hire the most incompetant dumb-asses to work for them?

I took today off from work for this appointment, then had to resched plans to tomorrow because they were running late but promised that someone would show up today one way or another... now I've got to cancel plans for tomorrow.

TWC I hate you! You can't see me, but guess which finger I'm holding up at you!

To use a Farkasm (fark.com) here: Die in a fire!


----------



## freiz

ingenue007 said:


> i have my install next week. my bill drops 2 dollars.


My bill dropped $9, but I couldn't see saving $, so I added HBO for $9.95. Now I'm into them for another buck or so...

See cable cards are a win-win! You get to redeploy that pile of crud known as the SA8300HD, I get a Tivo, and TWA gets another crisp one dollar bill from me each and every month!



Now I just need another TB of space and I will be OK.


----------



## SoBayJake

eisenb11 said:


> Turns out they screwed everything up and now I'm recheduled tomorrow for some time between 10am and 7pm.


A NINE hour window??
What state are you in? Some states require them to set up a certain (smaller) window. I think California is a 4 or 5 hour window, which the cable companies try to slide by and give you larger windows, until you call them on it.

Check out info for you state, or even city. Some cities (franchising authorities) have laws regarding this topic.

Also check in to credits, refunds, etc. for missed appoitments!


----------



## Gene S

Raddock said:


> I had no problems getting two cards, just walked into my local TW office and asked for them. I tried my setup this morning with Time Warner Houston. I got the Tivo set up, put in the first card, and gave them a call to activate it.
> 
> The guy answers the phone, and I say I want to activate two cards. He asks me if they're for two tv's or the new Tivo. I say the new Tivo. He then asks me to place in both cards at the same time. Now, I've read eveywhere that you have to only do one card, the Tivo instructions, the Tivo website, etc. I place in the second card and immediately get an error 162-1 for the second card. He asks me to try it again, and I get the same error. He then tells me the card is bad and i have get another one.
> 
> So, I'm not sure if the card is bad or if we're doing the setup wrong. He insists that both cards have to be activated at the same time with the system they use. And I can only guess he's right since he specifically asked me if it was one of the new dual tuner Tivos.
> 
> Anyone experience this?


It goes against what the Tivo insert says to do, but I had my installer call them in at both the same time. I told him it seemed stupid to make 2 separate calls.

But we did insert the cards one at a time. He input card 1, then we waited for the MMI screen to pop up. It took about 3 minutes for that to happen. After that he put in the second card and waited for the MMI screen again. Once that screen came up he called in and activated both cards at the same time.


----------



## mlh78750

mlh78750 said:


> Had an install yesterday for my S3. The first card had a date from 2006. It worked but I am missing 1501 and ESPNHD DHD etc. I see them for 2 seconds and then I get the "you must call to activate" screen. So I know the card can decode the channels, it appears to be a auth issue. The second card had a manuf date of 2005 and went into the "updating firmware" mode. I got the supervisor for the contractor to come out to my house and take a look. He has a good idea what needs to be done at this point and feels I need a new card. The bad news is that TWC Austin is out of cards. He tried to go to TWC Austin and pick up a few since he has a few Tivo S3 installs pending.
> 
> I will update with more info as I go thorugh the steps to get this working.


UPDATE! I had a great Tech named Ted come by and fix everything. We installed the cards one at a time and authorize and fully test the one card before moving on to the next. I sat with him through it all. The first CC would not authorize and had the 1501 DISCHD etc problem. Once we got the card to show that it was auth'ed everything comes in just fine including all of the HD Tier. I do not have HBO Showtime etc so I can't say about that. Some of the SV channels are working and some are showing other channels and some just don't work. For instance 101 shows channel 2 on my box. Anyway, we installed both cards and all the channels are working on the test channels dialog. Tivo is doing the service setup thing right now and I think tomorrow I will return the TWC DVR.


----------



## SCSIRAID

SCSIRAID said:


> Well, TWC has been here for 2.5 hours... one cablecard is working fine. the other one is hanging up with
> 
> PowerKey Status: Not Ready - Waiting for EMMs
> 
> fun fun fun......


All is well now.... Took 4.5 hours and 4 cablecards but all is now up and running. HD Heaven.... Now to enter alllllllll those season passes....

TWC installer worked very hard and was determined to get it working.

Im a happy camper. Good job TWC Raleigh.


----------



## Diacritical

Finally got my appointment for one week from today -- but after getting this thing activated and getting my first look at OTA HD, I'm not so sure I need HD from the cable company. I've been watching HD on TWC/NYC for years now and I've never had HD look this good -- and that from a small UHF loop behind the TV.

I have to say -- recording two shows in HD with all the TiVo feature is just like rediscovering HD and TiVo at the same time. This reception makes the cable version look a little sick.

--


----------



## infinitespecter

I got tired of watching OTA and wanted to setup some Season Passes, so I called Comcast/TWC and asked if I could just swap the card in my Sony DVR into the S3. Got a yes, and it worked perfectly. Kind of annoying that it won't run in an asymmetric mode, but this will do until next week when they bring another card.


----------



## BillP Studios

TW cable came today and my Series3 is working like it should. :up: 
All channels are up and running with the exemption of the ones they recently removed.
See...  Time Warner Battles Against Cable Cards

Both cards with dated 2006 and were immediately recognized.
The cable guys called in the host ids.
When we did the "Test Channels", the 2nd cable card did not display any digital channels. The HD def local channels were ok but none of the other or premiums.

Rebooted TiVo, and made the cable guys wait through guide setup which was the only way to get any channels to come up.

The CableCARD menu -> Test Channels still failed with cable card 2 on digital channels.

However, when I went to live TV and checked everything worked fine! I was able to start recording two HD channels at one time. YAY!
The right side of the Display banner also lets you switch between cards.
Tip: Live TV button also lets you swap which tuner you're on.

So, even if the channel test fails, doesn't necessarily mean its a bad card.

Good Luck to all,
Bill Pytlovany


----------



## eisenb11

SoBayJake said:


> A NINE hour window??
> What state are you in? Some states require them to set up a certain (smaller) window. I think California is a 4 or 5 hour window, which the cable companies try to slide by and give you larger windows, until you call them on it.
> 
> Check out info for you state, or even city. Some cities (franchising authorities) have laws regarding this topic.
> 
> Also check in to credits, refunds, etc. for missed appoitments!


Hehe, I'm a little south of you in Redondo Beach.

I had a 2 hour window today (10-12) but it didn't do me much good since they didn't bother to show up. After that they kept promising they'd send some other dude here until about 3:00 when they said it's a no-go until tomorrow.

Now I'm in the system for 10-7 tomorrow, but they say the guy should be here in the morning... not that their word is worth anything.

I was told to bug them about refunds/free-months after the install.


----------



## Raddock

Raddock said:


> I had no problems getting two cards, just walked into my local TW office and asked for them. I tried my setup this morning with Time Warner Houston. I got the Tivo set up, put in the first card, and gave them a call to activate it.
> 
> The guy answers the phone, and I say I want to activate two cards. He asks me if they're for two tv's or the new Tivo. I say the new Tivo. He then asks me to place in both cards at the same time. Now, I've read eveywhere that you have to only do one card, the Tivo instructions, the Tivo website, etc. I place in the second card and immediately get an error 162-1 for the second card. He asks me to try it again, and I get the same error. He then tells me the card is bad and i have get another one.
> 
> So, I'm not sure if the card is bad or if we're doing the setup wrong. He insists that both cards have to be activated at the same time with the system they use. And I can only guess he's right since he specifically asked me if it was one of the new dual tuner Tivos.
> 
> Anyone experience this?


UPDATE: I came home from work during lunch today, plugged in a replacement card so both cards are in the slots now. I phoned the activation people, and gave them all the card info they requested, the first card worked right away, and I had all HD channels, the second card didn't work immediately. I went ahead and told the Tivo to download channel data, and I left to go back to work, when I got home this evening, the Tivo was ready to go, both tuners worked. Sweet! Aside from having to get 1 new card, this was fairly painless for me.


----------



## cit1991

I picked up the S3 at Fry's yesterday afternoon. Since I read all the stuff on here, I knew what to expect, what to do, and what not to do.

There was a TW store right up the freeway from the Fry's. I stopped there with the new S3 in the back seat. They were out of CableCards. I told the lady I needed two. She took my number and said she would call me the next day after they processed their shipment (late morning). I was worrried that would be the end.

Today, she called me at about 10:30am. She had two cards for me, and I could come get them. I was there about a half hour later. Two brand new cards in blue plastic cases (Motorola) were waiting for me, along with an instruction sheet for setting them up. They don't have dual stream cards.

I went home and set the unit up. Then after getting it online, and updated, I put both cards in. Then I called the special number TW Houston had set up for activating them. A lady answered immediately. They asked me for all the info on one of the card setup screens...for one card. Then she processed it, or sent it to dispatch, as she said. We then did the second card the same way. She asked me to test some certain channels, and they worked.

She said the others (pay channels, and a few HD's) would be working within 24 hours, and to call that number back if they were not. 4 hours later, all the channels that were supposed to work, were working, including all the pay channels I get and their HD's.

I set up my season passes, and later in the afternoon, it was recording 2 shows at once, one in HD...just perfectly.

I have to say TW Houston really had its act together. No BS about TiVo, no long phone calls, no tech visit, just pickup, plug in, and activate.

If you want to get cards, call them to make sure they are in stock. The lady at the store said they go fast when they get them.


----------



## Spastic

I posted yesterday about how I waited through my whole appointment window, then they called me at the very end to let me know they ran out of cable cards. Well, the installer called me back around 3 and said that he had got a hold of some more cable cards, and he could do the install now. Luckily, my wife was home, so I told him to come by. All my info about the install is second hand through my wife, but apparently it took them about 2 hours to get everything done. I guess most of that time was spent waiting to get through the phone lines to tech support to get the cards authorized. Also, apparently there is a signal quality problem with some of the low analog channels, so he's going to come back today and replace a cable outside.

Everything seems to be working great now, except I'm not getting ESPN HD, HDNet, and HDNet Movies. I was definitely getting those before. I don't get any "not authorized" screen or anything like that, just a black screen. I'm going to call TW today and see what happened there.


----------



## skweaz

Spastic said:


> Everything seems to be working great now, except I'm not getting ESPN HD, HDNet, and HDNet Movies. I was definitely getting those before. I don't get any "not authorized" screen or anything like that, just a black screen. I'm going to call TW today and see what happened there.


I had this problem last night but the web chat support guy noticed only one of my cards was authorized for the HDNet stuff. He rehit them and all is well.

All my HD stuff is coming in fine on both cards, which is great. However, NONE of my "digital" tier stuff works unless the channel has a lower end analog equivalent (A & E, History etc.).
Still working with support on this. Anyone else in my situation? I upgraded my package from analog only to digital/ hd, I have never had a cable box.


----------



## tylerc

I've had nothing but problems with TW, their DVR's are total crap. The dvr they gave me broke within 2 days of getting it, I'm getting a series 3 as soon as the price comes down.


----------



## zync

tylerc said:


> I've had nothing but problems with TW, their DVR's are total crap. The dvr they gave me broke within 2 days of getting it, I'm getting a series 3 as soon as the price comes down.


Hang on, to be fair, I did go through 2 S3 TiVos before I got one that worked. Whereas the TW DVR "worked" from day 1.

I say "worked" because I hate hate hate the SA user interface which is why I'm heartbroken that TWC Austin is having problems with Cable Cards.


----------



## SCSIRAID

SCSIRAID said:


> All is well now.... Took 4.5 hours and 4 cablecards but all is now up and running. HD Heaven.... Now to enter alllllllll those season passes....
> 
> TWC installer worked very hard and was determined to get it working.
> 
> Im a happy camper. Good job TWC Raleigh.


Attached is a quick spreadsheet to calculate cable bill based on # of cablecards, cable boxes and dvr's. It assumes Digipic 1000 combo with Roadrunner and Digital Phone.

Cablecards end up costing $2.75 per month, digital boxes $8.95 and DVR's $15.90 (or 6.95 if its your only digital box).

Enjoy.....


----------



## 188

I got my cable cards on Thursday, and the picture quality has been excellent. I thought there was something wrong because there were a lot of channels I was not getting, but when I called I learned that (a surprise to me) they were all the west-coast versions of channels and had been put on switched digital. I never dreamed that back-water Maine would have gone to switched digital yet, but they have. 

All of the remaining (non-bi-directional) channels come in fine, but I did have to get them to authorize TCM and Fox movies specially as they forgot initially.


----------



## eisenb11

Bah, still stuck on my 10-7 resched. TWC refused to even contact the installer to get me an ETA.

Stupid arsholes expect me to sit around all day with my thumb up my butt.

I'm writing the FCC and complaining about false advertising. "On time guarantee" my arse... it looks like 2-days is going to be wasted because they're so "on time".


----------



## VoodooNYC

eisenb11 said:


> Bah, still stuck on my 10-7 resched. TWC refused to even contact the installer to get me an ETA.
> 
> Stupid arsholes expect me to sit around all day with my thumb up my butt.
> 
> I'm writing the FCC and complaining about false advertising. "On time guarantee" my arse... it looks like 2-days is going to be wasted because they're so "on time".


Tell me about it. I have an 8am - 12pm appointment today for CC install. I called at 11:55am to find out where they were. After being on hold for 15 minutes, I was told that a Foreman was required to install CableCards and that my appointment had been extended from 8am to 6pm. Are you trying to tell me that a regular service guy can't pop two cards in a box and make a phone call??
So I now have a 10 hour window and who knows if they'll even show. Ridiculous.


----------



## Lisa898

VoodooNYC said:


> Tell me about it. I have an 8am - 12pm appointment today for CC install. I called at 11:55am to find out where they were. After being on hold for 15 minutes, I was told that a Foreman was required to install CableCards and that my appointment had been extended from 8am to 6pm. Are you trying to tell me that a regular service guy can't pop two cards in a box and make a phone call??
> So I now have a 10 hour window and who knows if they'll even show. Ridiculous.


Good luck. I've had TW Brooklyn not show up until after 7 before. My appointment isn't until next Saturday, I'll be interested to hear how yours goes. The upside is that if they are sending a supervisor, it will be a real TW person instead of a subcontractor which is probably better in the long run.


----------



## VoodooNYC

Lisa898 said:


> The upside is that if they are sending a supervisor, it will be a real TW person instead of a subcontractor which is probably better in the long run.


Thanks - I did think of that and that may be the only saving grace. I'll report back when and if it's done.


----------



## hookbill

I just got off the phone with TW here in N.E. Ohio. No matter how many times I asked the rep kept insisting that I only would get one cable card. I tried very hard to explain it to her. The best I could do was get her to type on the sheet and put on there I needed two cable card. She said "ok, but he's only going to bring out one."

Idiots.

I'm thinking about calling back, cancelling the installation and then calling back and saying I have two new tv sets that need cable cards installed.


----------



## SCSIRAID

hookbill said:


> I just got off the phone with TW here in N.E. Ohio. No matter how many times I asked the rep kept insisting that I only would get one cable card. I tried very hard to explain it to her. The best I could do was get her to type on the sheet and put on there I needed two cable card. She said "ok, but he's only going to bring out one."
> 
> Idiots.
> 
> I'm thinking about calling back, cancelling the installation and then calling back and saying I have two new tv sets that need cable cards installed.


That is what you need to do. Tech told me that their system only understands one cablecard per device. Once we got past that... all was well.


----------



## eisenb11

VoodooNYC said:


> Tell me about it. I have an 8am - 12pm appointment today for CC install. I called at 11:55am to find out where they were. After being on hold for 15 minutes, I was told that a Foreman was required to install CableCards and that my appointment had been extended from 8am to 6pm. Are you trying to tell me that a regular service guy can't pop two cards in a box and make a phone call??
> So I now have a 10 hour window and who knows if they'll even show. Ridiculous.


Hmm, that's wierd. Yesterday I was told that only a sub-contractor can do the install... hence why I had to wait another day because they blew my appt.

They're a pretty sad operation... it took over 3 hours for the supe to figure out where his sub-contractor was... sad...

And, yes, apparently it does take a rocket scientist to write down the number off the card, write down the number off the Tivo, and to call a phone number and read said numbers... 

Hmmm, perhaps this is a sign that our public school system needs to be reformed!


----------



## hookbill

SCSIRAID said:


> That is what you need to do. Tech told me that their system only understands one cablecard per device. Once we got past that... all was well.


Yep, that's what I did. Went smooth as silk!


----------



## ThePlungerMan

Ive had many problems and started a new thread to see if there is a correlation between different providers. Follow the link, youll see what I mean.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4408993#post4408993


----------



## eisenb11

ThePlungerMan said:


> Ive had many problems and started a new thread to see if there is a correlation between different providers. Follow the link, youll see what I mean.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4408993#post4408993


It's hard to see the correlation between providers when not a single post in your thread states who your providers are...


----------



## JKay

ThePlungerMan said:


> Ive had many problems and started a new thread to see if there is a correlation between different providers. Follow the link, youll see what I mean.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4408993#post4408993


Interesting way to try and highjack an informative thread. I hope folks here dont fall for itl


----------



## Tok3n

My Tivo S3 arrived at my door last week ( I happily replaced my Sony DVR ). My S3 install was smooth and my only problem was getting my HD channels. I went through countless TW support techs, which was nothing but pain and frustration until I discovered the online chat they have on their site. My chat log attached:

Snoopie> Thank you for contacting Time Warner Technical Support Chat, my name is Snoopie. May I get the first and last name of the account holder, and also the 10 digit phone number on the account please?
Sub_Tok3n> James Woods XXX-XXX-XXXX
Snoopie> Thank you very much, and how may I assist you today?
Sub_Tok3n> I'm having problems with channels 1617, TNTHD and 790 ( HBO HD ) they show for a second then I get a cablecard message
Sub_Tok3n> Auth Status: Waiting for CP Auth
Snoopie> Okay I can look at that for you
Snoopie>okay so it looks like the account is setup correctly
Snoopie> let me try to unpair and re-pair the card for you
Sub_Tok3n> it gives me the cablecard id: x-xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx
Sub_Tok3n> and hostid: x-xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx
Snoopie> thank could be an issue there/
Snoopie> Let me take care of that for you
Snoopie> Alright so the cable card ID is XXXXXXXXXXXXX
Snoopie> Just verifying that that is correct cause that would cause an issue
Sub_Tok3n> correct
Snoopie> okay and that is the correct Host ID?
Snoopie> Again just making sure
Sub_Tok3n> yes
Snoopie> great go ahead and check those channels now
Sub_Tok3n> your the MAN!
Snoopie> Excellent!
Snoopie> alright anything else today?
Sub_Tok3n> thats it thanks!
Snoopie> No problem have a nice day.
Snoopie> Analyst has closed chat and left the room


Wow... it was that simple, I didn't even have to reset my Tivo.
I hope this helps other TWC customers in Austin,TX !!!


----------



## Houtech

I finally got around to setting up my new S3 today. I had my two CC cards that I picked up the other day and I began the setup. At the CC screen I called TW Houston and got the tech on the line immediately, no waiting. He wanted me to plug both cards in at the same time. I had a heads up on the forum that this was how TW wanted to do it, so ignoring the Tivo instructions I shoved both cards into the back and got a 161-1 error on my card slot 2. The tech had me switch the cards and now the error was on card slot 1. He said it was a bad card so I pulled it out and headed to the Tidwell TW storefront and exchanged it for a new card. Then I went home and plug it in. No error message on ether card now! Re-called TW and started over. Amazingly one of my cards was already authorized, the tech said he had never seen that before. I was already able to surf all my subscribed channels and the HD tier even while I was talking to the tech on the phone. He said that they would authorize the other card within 24 hours and hung up, I was a happy camper.

Then...a half hour later, I couldn't get any channels, even the lower analog channels were out. I looked on the CableCard setup screen and now both cards were "not authorized" not just the second card as before. I decide to wait it out for awhile and took care of some other business.

About 2 hours later, everything began to work again. The box even started to record a channel while I was surfing another channel. Interestingly, I checked on the status of the cards in setup and it shows that only CC1 is authorized, CC2 is still showing not authorized yet I was recording one digital channel and watching another in the HD tier. Whatever, it works.


----------



## Scopeman

LostInAustin said:


> I picked up the TiVo on Thursday from Fry's (apparently box #2 of 3).


Apparently I got box #1 of 3 when they were first uncrated. I wonder If there is some special treat for that (besides the audio drop out issue). 

FYI - last night the had 1 or 2 more at Fry's in North Austin from second batch.

I have not yet stepped up for CableCard from TX Round Rock, and I am beginning to wonder if I should even bother given the amount of churn and heartache I have read about in this thread.

90% of what I watch is available OTA - which means a $0 cable bill. Pretty tempting.


----------



## VoodooNYC

The Time Warner guy is here now. The first CableCard has been stuck on a screen authorizing firmware update for the past hour!!!! He said he may have to come back tomorrow. Anyone else have this problem????


----------



## eisenb11

Still waiting for the cable man...

They blew off my 10-12 appt yesterday and we now have about 1 hour left in my 10-7 appt for today... this is very frustrating...


----------



## zimmou

Also had problems with that sub-contracter TWC NYC is using. I had a 10-2 slot. I called at 2 and apparently my work order was not sent to them, and their dispatcher wouldn't accommodate me until tuesday morning. 

I have to give them credit this time, the phone rep was very honest and helpful. He assures me i'll be the first house they do on Tuesday (we'll see) and gave me a month's credit and waived my install fee without me even raising much of a fuss. :up: 

I think it's worth it. The OTA signals come in so well on my tivo it's no big deal...

ryan


----------



## eisenb11

Be careful, the devil lies through false promises!

I just called in and got word that my 10-7 resched for today is blown (after they blew my 10-12 appt yesterday). They say that someone *will* show up today, but late... which is ok but I question if someone is really going to show up at all...

Update:

Grrrr... It's almost 9 now... I'm starting to think that they've failed to carry-through yet again. 2 missed appointments, 2 days in a row, 1 day of PTO (friday), and 1 weekend (saturday) ruined sitting around the damned house waiting for their goon to show up. I hate Time Warner... they can go to hell.


----------



## eisenb11

Those bastards. Once again they don't show up and don't call like they're supposed to... and rescheduled to Wed without telling me. I have to work, no one is around on Wed. 

Thanks for ruining my weekend and my day off to make me sit around the house waiting.

Heads will roll...


----------



## ThePlungerMan

eisenb11 said:


> Those bastards. Once again they don't show up and don't call like they're supposed to... and rescheduled to Wed without telling me. I have to work, no one is around on Wed.
> 
> Thanks for ruining my weekend and my day off to make me sit around the house waiting.
> 
> Heads will roll...


Wow you must be miffed. Hang in there, they want you to give up, don't.
We can be remembered for the generation that took on the Cable Co giants and won.


----------



## hookbill

Didn't TW use to guarantee it would make their service calls? I'm astounded by people having all these problems.

I'm also worried about my appointment on 10/9. We were Adelphia, now TW. As far as I can tell however it's the same people running the show.


----------



## eisenb11

The areas here were Adelphia & Comcast and got absorbed by TWC.

They do guarantee on time appointments (they blast it all over the radio) but it's basically a bunch of BS. If they're late or don't show up all they do is offer to credit you $20... yippy!

I got $20 creditted for yesterday, and another $20 for today. 

Then I told them I'm really angry and I want more to appease me, so I now also have $10 off my internet bill for the next 6 months, $15 off my cable bill for the next 6 months, my HBO is now free for 3 months, and they gave me the Showtime/MovieChannel package free for the for next 3 months.

I'm now rescheduled for next Saturday. No idea what I'm going to have to ask for if those idiots end up not showing up again when that comes around.

What sucks is that I'm at 1 in 4 right now. They did a no-show during my initial cable install and didn't come by until the second attempt. I'm now on my third attempt for CableCards with two no-shows in a row.

The impression I'm getting is that they've found a way to slow CableCard adoption in the area. From the way it sounds, it seems like they only have a tiny number of contractors (sounds like 1) handling everything over here. That way it looks like they're trying to comply with the FCC mandate while they're tying everyone up.

Evil bastards... I hate them... Can't wait until the FIOS rollout reaches over here...

PS. One of the CSRs told me that at the end of the work day today, there were 6 unfulfilled rollouts for the day. Shows how much they suck.


----------



## SoBayJake

eisenb11 said:


> The areas here were Adelphia & Comcast and got absorbed by TWC.
> 
> They do guarantee on time appointments (they blast it all over the radio) but it's basically a bunch of BS. If they're late or don't show up all they do is offer to credit you $20... yippy!
> 
> I got $20 creditted for yesterday, and another $20 for today.
> 
> Then I told them I'm really angry and I want more to appease me, so I now also have $10 off my internet bill for the next 6 months, $15 off my cable bill for the next 6 months, my HBO is now free for 3 months, and they gave me the Showtime/MovieChannel package free for the for next 3 months.
> 
> I'm now rescheduled for next Saturday. No idea what I'm going to have to ask for if those idiots end up not showing up again when that comes around.
> 
> What sucks is that I'm at 1 in 4 right now. They did a no-show during my initial cable install and didn't come by until the second attempt. I'm now on my third attempt for CableCards with two no-shows in a row.
> 
> The impression I'm getting is that they've found a way to slow CableCard adoption in the area. From the way it sounds, it seems like they only have a tiny number of contractors (sounds like 1) handling everything over here. That way it looks like they're trying to comply with the FCC mandate while they're tying everyone up.
> 
> Evil bastards... I hate them... Can't wait until the FIOS rollout reaches over here...
> 
> PS. One of the CSRs told me that at the end of the work day today, there were 6 unfulfilled rollouts for the day. Shows how much they suck.


Are you in LA? What city? Call up the franchising authority and complain.


----------



## eisenb11

SoBayJake said:


> Are you in LA? What city? Call up the franchising authority and complain.


I'm in Redondo Beach, CA... very close to LA.

Franchising authority? Never heard of those guys... can you tell me more?


----------



## SoBayJake

eisenb11 said:


> I'm in Redondo Beach, CA... very close to LA.
> 
> Franchising authority? Never heard of those guys... can you tell me more?


It would be the City of Redondo Beach. Check this out: http://www.redondo.org/in_the_city/cable_television/default.asp


----------



## danator

> I got $20 creditted for yesterday, and another $20 for today.
> 
> Then I told them I'm really angry and I want more to appease me, so I now also have $10 off my internet bill for the next 6 months, $15 off my cable bill for the next 6 months, my HBO is now free for 3 months, and they gave me the Showtime/MovieChannel package free for the for next 3 months.
> 
> I'm now rescheduled for next Saturday. No idea what I'm going to have to ask for if those idiots end up not showing up again when that comes around.


Hey, not a bad deal.  . At least they willing to pay for the mistake.


----------



## eisenb11

SoBayJake said:


> It would be the City of Redondo Beach. Check this out: http://www.redondo.org/in_the_city/cable_television/default.asp


Thanks Jake, I think I'll have to get on that!


----------



## eisenb11

danator said:


> Hey, not a bad deal.  . At least they willing to pay for the mistake.


I told you all "heads will roll"!


----------



## BGreenstone

I've been having quite a bit of trouble with TW Austin's Cable Cards. When they first came to hook me up, one of the CC's went into permanent firmware update mode. The other card worked, but I couldn't get any 1600 channels. Then they replaced the bad card, and swapped slots for the first card. That worked, and suddenly gave me more HD channels. However, for unknown reasons the only channel I can get in the HD Tier is Universal HD. None of the HDNet channels will come in, and TWC doesn't know why - they're sending someone over again on Monady to investigate.

Is there anyone here in Austin who is receiving everything on their CC? Are you getting all the HDNet and local HD channels? If so, what kind of CableCard did they give you? Is it the old Scientific Atlanta card, or did they give you something else?

Also, what's worse is that randomly I'll lose channels and then they come back later. Sometimes I will actually lose the ability to tune my old analog stations (channels 2-99). Then, sometimes I just lose a few channels in the 1500 or 1600 range. While other times is the 100-900 range digital channels. On a few rare occasions I've actually lost *all* channels for up to 10 minutes. There was signal because my TV's tuner could still see them. I don't know if I should be blaming TWC or Tivo for this oddity.

All I can say is that so far this S3 upgrade has been a nightmare.

-Brian


----------



## hookbill

I had to tell them it was for two different tv sets in order to get them to bring out two cards. Has anyone been successful just telling them the truth and had somebody intelligent enough to understand what they were saying?

I should say hopefully they are bringing out two cards. And how come it takes so darn long, I can't get anyone out here until 10/9?


----------



## VoodooNYC

After waiting 10 hours for TWC to arrive, technician inserted both cards and card 1 went into permanant firmware upgrade mode. The button to eject on Card 2 is not working at all. He left with everything basically broken and said another supervisor would come out today. Supervsor called today and said that because it's Sunday, he doesn't have any cable cards and will try to come out early next week. After looking at the back of the box, I realized nothing is going to get cable card 2 out of the slot. Called TiVo and told them I was sold a defective machine - there's no possible way that the eject button for cablecard 2 slot could have been broken by TWC, I was watching him the whole time. TiVo said that their engineering department would call me back on Monday to discuss an exchange. I'm really not sure this is worth it at this point.


----------



## skweaz

BGreenstone said:


> Is there anyone here in Austin who is receiving everything on their CC?


Sort of. I have one card from 2004 and one from 2006. I get all HD and Premiums on both, but only the newer card gets all the digtal tier and analog channels. The old card can not tune digital tier channels for some reason, only analog. I worked with web chat support a few times yesterday and made it worse, getting error code 161-1 and at times, an endless loop of this message popping up (I can clear it if I am quick with the remote  ). I have tech coming today to swap with a newer card. 
I'm very close to having a fully functional system.


----------



## vpras

Time Warner (recently purchased Comcast and Adelphia in So Cal) refused my request for Cablecards today. I fought with the service rep and demanded to be connected to a supervisor. She reiterated what the rep said - then I started pushing. She said they "will not touch another piece of equipment except for their own" but that they will "install cablecards only in TV's". Of course this made no sense so I had her. She agreed to send out a tech to "see what they could do" at a cost of $50 PER HOUR!! This is most ridiculous and I will dispute the charge, Meanwhile they do not come until next Saturday so we'll see.

Interestingly if I had simply said I needed two cable cards installed in two TV's and left the word "TiVo" out of the conversation I sincerely believe that I would not have had an issue. Time Warner tried to sell me on their DVR twice during the call.

What a royal pain in the ass.


----------



## ScottE

hookbill said:


> I had to tell them it was for two different tv sets in order to get them to bring out two cards. Has anyone been successful just telling them the truth and had somebody intelligent enough to understand what they were saying?


Not here. When I made the appointment, I said I had a new Tivo, and needed two CableCards, and the CSR replied "You have two TV's that you want installed? Okay, let me see what time is available...".

The installer arrived and was genuinely confused about what the Tivo was; he kept thinking it was part of the TV, and talking about the "weird Mitsubishi menus" that we had to go through.

That said, he had no problems standing around while I physically installed the cards, and navigated the menus. He also mentioned that the install was the easiest CableCard install he had ever done, since nothing went wrong, and everything activated on the first try.


----------



## Diacritical

hookbill said:


> I had to tell them it was for two different tv sets in order to get them to bring out two cards. Has anyone been successful just telling them the truth and had somebody intelligent enough to understand what they were saying?


TWC/NYC/Brooklyn here...

When I asked for two CCs, the rep said, "Is this for that new TiVo?" ithout any prompting. She had no problem scheduling an install -- but managed to deauthorize one of my current boxes (the one being replaced) in the process. Apparently they are getting scores if not hundreds of calls for cable cards suddenly. They did not even try to sell me on keeping the box for PPV/VOD.

Install is scheduled for 2-6PM EDT next Friday. We'll see how well that goes.

--


----------



## elsumptero

deleted


----------



## SCSIRAID

elsumptero said:


> Time Warner Austin
> 
> I had my cards installed for $35 + $6.95 ea / mo on Friday morning (at least that's what I was quoted). They didn't even flinch at the S3 TiVo - no questions asked.
> 
> The installer was unable to get any encrypted channels (we did get some of the 100s and the local HD's fine) & proceeded to tell me that it takes 24 hours and I should call then if I don't have anything. 24 hours later, still nothing. A tech was scheduled to come Sunday between 7a and 10a.
> 
> That's today. The tech has been here since 7am (going on 5 hours now) and is still working on it. It appears there were account setup issues preventing most things from working the first day. We've gotten to the point where both cards get most channels. SDV channels are and always will be missing (west premiums mostly), but more importantly the following HD channels are missing:
> 
> espnhd
> maxhd
> starzhd
> inhd1
> inhd2
> hdnet
> hdnetmv
> 
> HBO and Showtime HD work fine, as do the 700s (premiums) and local HD channels.
> 
> Hopefully we'll be able to get this resolved soon.


Does your status page say 'waiting for EMM's'?


----------



## rodlebod

After my installation yesterday, I noticed I am not getting most of the 100+ channels on cable card 1 of my Scientific Atlantic(?) cable cards. Card 2 seems to work fine. After checking the settings, both cards say "waiting for CP Auth" but the troublesome card says "Power Key Status Waiting For EMMs". Time Warner wants to send someone out but I hoped they could fix it over the phone. I have restarted and repeated the guided setup several times. So far, my installation has not gone as smooth as I hoped. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## skweaz

elsumptero said:


> Time Warner Austin
> 
> That's today. The tech has been here since 7am (going on 5 hours now) and is still working on it.


I have a tech scheduled for today also, ask him if he has another appt for someone in SW Austin


----------



## SCSIRAID

rodlebod said:


> After my installation yesterday, I noticed I am not getting most of the 100+ channels on cable card 1 of my Scientific Atlantic(?) cable cards. Card 2 seems to work fine. After checking the settings, both cards say "waiting for CP Auth" but the troublesome card says "Power Key Status Waiting For EMMs". Time Warner wants to send someone out but I hoped they could fix it over the phone. I have restarted and repeated the guided setup several times. So far, my installation has not gone as smooth as I hoped. Has anyone else had this problem?


An EMM is an 'entitlement management message'. It comes from the cablecompany to tell the cablecard what it is entitled to decode. Most likely it is either a cablecompany setup problem or a bad cablecard.

When I was stuck at waiting for EMM, changing the cablecard fixed the issue.


----------



## allenplu

I'm in Placentia (north orange county, california) and I'm in TWC formerly adelphia. They came Friday and the cards were called in but didn't bring up any channels for more than an hour. Then he gave up.

Called the call center and was refused. Then talked to the supervisor (Javier) at the Ontario call center. Was told that they will not "help their competitor" and refused an installation. I got to the point of quoting the plug and play order from the FCC along with the list of CableLabs approved devices. He still refused. I asked to speak to his supervisor and he said there was no supervisor. I insisted and he said that a Marylin Hanes would call me within 24 hours. She was the supervisor for the call center. She did not call me and it's been 40 hours. I called TiVo and they were going to conference call with me but I had to leave the house. I can't imagine that would work at this point since Javier had flat out refused even with threats to file complaints with the FCC and franchising authorities.

My next step is to call TWC again, then have TiVo help with a call.

It's Sunday, so I may need to wait until Monday. We'll see.


----------



## SCSIRAID

SCSIRAID said:


> An EMM is an 'entitlement management message'. It comes from the cablecompany to tell the cablecard what it is entitled to decode. Most likely it is either a cablecompany setup problem or a bad cablecard.
> 
> When I was stuck at waiting for EMM, changing the cablecard fixed the issue.


Also, the Auth Status should be "CP Auth Received'. The card is saying that it hasnt been 'hit' by the cablecompany or that the 'hit' it has received doesnt contain the right host id.


----------



## Lisa898

VoodooNYC said:


> After waiting 10 hours for TWC to arrive, technician inserted both cards and card 1 went into permanant firmware upgrade mode. The button to eject on Card 2 is not working at all. He left with everything basically broken and said another supervisor would come out today. Supervsor called today and said that because it's Sunday, he doesn't have any cable cards and will try to come out early next week. After looking at the back of the box, I realized nothing is going to get cable card 2 out of the slot. Called TiVo and told them I was sold a defective machine - there's no possible way that the eject button for cablecard 2 slot could have been broken by TWC, I was watching him the whole time. TiVo said that their engineering department would call me back on Monday to discuss an exchange. I'm really not sure this is worth it at this point.


That doesn't sound good. Can you at least record OTA while you're waiting or does having the one card stuck in the machine screw that up?


----------



## eisenb11

vpras said:


> Time Warner (recently purchased Comcast and Adelphia in So Cal) refused my request for Cablecards today. I fought with the service rep and demanded to be connected to a supervisor. She reiterated what the rep said - then I started pushing. She said they "will not touch another piece of equipment except for their own" but that they will "install cablecards only in TV's". Of course this made no sense so I had her. She agreed to send out a tech to "see what they could do" at a cost of $50 PER HOUR!! This is most ridiculous and I will dispute the charge, Meanwhile they do not come until next Saturday so we'll see.
> 
> Interestingly if I had simply said I needed two cable cards installed in two TV's and left the word "TiVo" out of the conversation I sincerely believe that I would not have had an issue. Time Warner tried to sell me on their DVR twice during the call.
> 
> What a royal pain in the ass.


I'd call again and try with another rep, this one is clueless.

Mine didn't ask what I was putting it in until I said I needed two. Then she asked if I had 2 TVs. I told her it was 1 TV with 2 slots - didn't want to confuse her, much better to keep it simple.


----------



## hookbill

eisenb11 said:


> I'd call again and try with another rep, this one is clueless.
> 
> Mine didn't ask what I was putting it in until I said I needed two. Then she asked if I had 2 TVs. I told her it was 1 TV with 2 slots - didn't want to confuse her, much better to keep it simple.


I'm surprised she was willing to do that. When I first said it was a TiVo with two cable card slot she said only one cable card can be use. When I called back and told another rep it was for two tV's, no problem.


----------



## freiz

SCSIRAID said:


> Also, the Auth Status should be "CP Auth Received'. The card is saying that it hasnt been 'hit' by the cablecompany.


Nah, the card is saying it hasn't been authorized. The cable company can hit the cards day and night and they will not authorize unless they have been paired with your Tivo HOST ID. You can see cable company hits - just watch the EMM count increment. I had many, many hits and the EMM count incremented fine, but my cable cards had never been properly paired to my Tivo HOST ID. When they paired them, they worked within a minute.

As to all this BS about taking hours + for the auth to flow down, that's a lie. Don't let the guy leave... it takes just a few minutes to hit a card with the auths, usually under a minute. I have read anecdotal evidence that some other cable card devices take hours to process new auths, but Tivo processes them immediately.


----------



## SCSIRAID

hookbill said:


> I'm surprised she was willing to do that. When I first said it was a TiVo with two cable card slot she said only one cable card can be use. When I called back and told another rep it was for two tV's, no problem.


Yup... TWC Raleigh got bent over a single device with 2 cablecards. The tech convinced the phone rep to just look at it as two devices with 1 cablecard each and all was then fine.


----------



## SCSIRAID

freiz said:


> Nah, the card is saying it hasn't been authorized. The cable company can hit the cards day and night and they will not authorize unless they have been paired with your Tivo HOST ID. You can see cable company hits - just watch the EMM count increment. I had many, many hits and the EMM count incremented fine, but my cable cards had never been properly paired to my Tivo HOST ID. When they paired them, they worked within a minute.
> 
> As to all this BS about taking hours + for the auth to flow down, that's a lie. Don't let the guy leave... it takes just a few minutes to hit a card with the auths, usually under a minute. I have read anecdotal evidence that some other cable card devices take hours to process new auths, but Tivo processes them immediately.


I could be wrong but I believe the 'hit' is what contains the pairing information as well as indicate what a particular cablecard is able to decode for a particular host.

Perhaps I should have said that the card hadnt been hit with an appropriate EMM with the proper pairing information.

http://arstechnica.com/guides/other/cablecard.ars/2

"Once these keys are recorded, the CableCARD is "hit" by the cable company, which simply means that it is remotely programmed with information about what channels and services you have paid for and are entitled to watch. This is done by sending an Entitlement Management Message (EMM) from the headend to the CableCARD. An EMM is an out-of-band transmission (it sends data over low frequencies not reserved for cable channels) that authorizes a specific CableCARD to decode a specific set of services (HBO, etc.) to a specific host. Once this is done, the CableCARD is ready to go. To explain how it works, let's follow a typical cable signal from the headend to your screen."


----------



## VoodooNYC

Lisa898 said:


> That doesn't sound good. Can you at least record OTA while you're waiting or does having the one card stuck in the machine screw that up?


Yeah it's not good. The machine is completely frozen on the downloading upgrade for cable card screen and I can't pull the card out. It'll have to go back to Tivo.


----------



## joshandmegan

TWC in Carlsbad, CA.

Went in field office Friday to schedule install. Appointment set for the next day. Installer arrived 30 minutes into the 2-hour window.

He was a bit surprised that they were going in a Tivo, but he let me put them both in (one at a time per a previous post I read). They had to "hit" the cards twice, and it took about 3-5 minutes before the cards starting picking up channels.

The install cost $25, and the cost of each card is just under $4/mo.

Couldn't have gone smoother if you ask me...


jf


----------



## eisenb11

I don't see why we can't just self-install the cards.

In most of the posts I read, it seems like the installer just hands us the cards and sits around until we're ready for him to call the head end.

I for one, would love that option. Assuming they actually show up next Sat, it'll have taken me 3 weeks of waiting in order to accomplish a 10 minute task - no wonder productivity in this country sucks.


----------



## joshandmegan

eisenb11 said:


> I don't see why we can't just self-install the cards.
> 
> In most of the posts I read, it seems like the installer just hands us the cards and sits around until we're ready for him to call the head end.


I totally agree... Except the fact the installer has a direct Nextel connection to the home office for activation.

I'd hate to sit on hold for 30 min waiting to activate the cards...

If we can call an automated 800-number to activate our credit cards, why can't we do the same for CableCards? Someday, perhaps.


----------



## freiz

SCSIRAID said:


> I could be wrong but I believe the 'hit' is what contains the pairing information as well as indicate what a particular cablecard is able to decode for a particular host.
> 
> Perhaps I should have said that the card hadnt been hit with an appropriate EMM with the proper pairing information.


You were right on - I was just pointing out the distinction that they can hit the cards all day and night, but if they never bothered to enter your HOST ID, encrypted channels won't be authorized.

In essence, they kept sending me hits, but the packets didn't contain the pairing information, so my cards never authorized. They compounded the problem by failing to check when I told them my cards said Waiting for CP Auth... if my host ID had ever been recorded.

A small 15 minute class would bring CSR and techs up to speed on exactly what's needed. It's just stupid to miss simple stuff like this - and no less than 6 people missed the HOST ID problem.


----------



## SCSIRAID

freiz said:


> You were right on - I was just pointing out the distinction that they can hit the cards all day and night, but if they never bothered to enter your HOST ID, encrypted channels won't be authorized.
> 
> In essence, they kept sending me hits, but the packets didn't contain the pairing information, so my cards never authorized. They compounded the problem by failing to check when I told them my cards said Waiting for CP Auth... if my host ID had ever been recorded.
> 
> A small 15 minute class would bring CSR and techs up to speed on exactly what's needed. It's just stupid to miss simple stuff like this - and no less than 6 people missed the HOST ID problem.


Got it... Thanks! I revised my post and clarified it.

You are right on. The techs or CSR's really dont understand cablecards. He asked the lady on the other end of the Nextel about an EMM and she had no idea what it was. And the sad thing is that it really isnt all that hard. All they really have to do is pay attention to the card status. It is telling you what it needs...


----------



## Diacritical

joshandmegan said:


> I totally agree... Except the fact the installer has a direct Nextel connection to the home office for activation.
> 
> I'd hate to sit on hold for 30 min waiting to activate the cards...
> 
> If we can call an automated 800-number to activate our credit cards, why can't we do the same for CableCards? Someday, perhaps.


There's no reason they can't just do it through a web page -- esp if they are already your ISP. Imagine the level of service if you just plug them in and fill out a form on-line. There's an additional upside... hundreds of people employed at something they are better suited to.

--


----------



## hookbill

eisenb11 said:


> I don't see why we can't just self-install the cards.
> 
> In most of the posts I read, it seems like the installer just hands us the cards and sits around until we're ready for him to call the head end.
> 
> I for one, would love that option. Assuming they actually show up next Sat, it'll have taken me 3 weeks of waiting in order to accomplish a 10 minute task - no wonder productivity in this country sucks.


Can anyone do a simple layout on how the cards are installed so I can show the installer (if necessary).


----------



## SCSIRAID

hookbill said:


> Can anyone do a simple layout on how the cards are installed so I can show the installer (if necessary).


There is a sheet of paper included with the S3 with instructions for the installer.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Diacritical said:


> There's no reason they can't just do it through a web page -- esp if they are already your ISP. Imagine the level of service if you just plug them in and fill out a form on-line. There's an additional upside... hundreds of people employed at something they are better suited to.
> 
> --


Security and authentication would likely be the main stumbling blocks. You are entering information that goes into the cable system head end. However there should be a way to make it happen. But.... cableco hates cablecards.... I dont think they will be especially anxious to make it easy on us.


----------



## hookbill

SCSIRAID said:


> There is a sheet of paper included with the S3 with instructions for the installer.


Yes, but two questions come to mind. A. Can they read? B. If A is yes then WILL they????   

When I first had my SA 8300 installed the installer couldn't figure out. He left saying he would come back next day. I went to SA's website and set it up myself.


----------



## SCSIRAID

hookbill said:


> Yes, but two questions come to mind. A. Can they read? B. If A is yes then WILL they????
> 
> When I first had my SA 8300 installed the installer couldn't figure out. He left saying he would come back next day. I went to SA's website and set it up myself.


Well... that IS the key question... you can lead a horse to water but you cant make him drink. Point well taken!!!!


----------



## ahaley42

I am still having problems with Premium channels on TWC in Austin. After my 5th card I finally got the second tuner to work and it gets premium but not #1. I had them unpair and repair my card1 and it didn't help. I took out the cards and ran through the installation again using first card1 and then card2. Card1 actually required that it be repaired, I called in and did this and it started getting premium channels but then card2 will no longer get them. Timewarner things I need a new card but it doesn't seem the issue is with the cards. Because they've both been able to get premium at some point, just not the same point.


----------



## skweaz

Had to replace one card that would not tune any digital channels. After several unpairings/ repairings, multiple hits etc, I am now getting everything on both tuners. Very happy!
My tech actually came up from San Marcos and didn't have any cards with him (he said they don't stock any in SM), but he took the time to track one down in the city, took him about an hour. He had never done any CableCARD installs, but he was eager to learn about them and the TiVo. His persistance paid off and everything worked out great.


----------



## BGreenstone

skweaz said:


> Sort of. I have one card from 2004 and one from 2006. I get all HD and Premiums on both, but only the newer card gets all the digtal tier and analog channels. The old card can not tune digital tier channels for some reason, only analog. I worked with web chat support a few times yesterday and made it worse, getting error code 161-1 and at times, an endless loop of this message popping up (I can clear it if I am quick with the remote  ). I have tech coming today to swap with a newer card.
> I'm very close to having a fully functional system.


That's very useful information, thanks! TW is sending another guy out tomorrow morning, and hopefully he'll have the 2006 cards with him. If not, I'll tell him what happened with you and we'll see what they can do. Also, please let me know if the new card they're bringing you also fixes the other tuner. Is the new card still a Scientific Atlanta card?

-Brian


----------



## hookbill

My cc won't arrive until 10/21 and I haven't got my TiVo Series 3 yet. I'm just so hyped up on getting it and wanting everything to go right. 

Sometimes I think I gotta stop reading this thread. It's stressing me out. Hey it does go find for most people, doesn't it?


----------



## skweaz

BGreenstone said:


> That's very useful information, thanks! TW is sending another guy out tomorrow morning, and hopefully he'll have the 2006 cards with him. If not, I'll tell him what happened with you and we'll see what they can do. Also, please let me know if the new card they're bringing you also fixes the other tuner. Is the new card still a Scientific Atlanta card?
> 
> -Brian


I posted an update just above you, but I wasn't specific; the new card is dated 2005 and both are SA cards.


----------



## elsumptero

So the installer finally left after about 5.5 hours of work. 

We never got past the point I last reported - namely everything works except the HD premium tier (starz, cinemax, espn, hdnet, hdnet2, inhd, inhd2). All other non-SDV channels appear to work properly on both tuners.

Between the installers & support, the cards were paired, re-paired, authorized, swapped, replaced and initialized about 10 times. They got quite good at it.

In every case, the outcome was the same. It's as if they can't authorize that tier.

Between all this, the PVRs in the house all lost authorization at had to be reauthorized. They continue to work correctly.

Will try again next week...


----------



## besposito

I have had the exact same problem with TWC in Raleigh.

Ive got two S3s. TWC sent out contractor. Contractor installed two cable cards in first S3 and got working perfectly. All channels, HD and premium content. Been working perfectly.

Second S3 a different story. They have been out three times and installed 6 different cable cards. Sometimes I would get a few of the digital and HD channels, but not all. With the last set of cards I am receiving nothing but standard cable. Contractor says they have been having this problem with lots of customers. The TiVo setup shows the cards are authorized and working.

I really think the issue is with TWC not having their provisioning working and that they have been unable to properly "program" my cards on the second S3.

Contractor wants to come out again and replace cards for a forth time, but they say they dont have anymore in their warehouse and are going to get back to me. TWC has scheduled another "tech" to come out tomorrow and look at it.

Some how I fell that TWC doesnt feel particularly interested in solving the cablecard issues...looks like a conspriacy to me


----------



## Darthnice

In summary:
Time Warner, Austin, TX. I have INHD/HDNET, Locals, DiscoveryHD all working. The digital Movie and Sports Paks are working. The basic Digital channels are working, and the Analog channels are working. Some of the Analog channels which are also available as SDV are not working and some are , and there is different behavior between the two cards on that last count. Time Warner hates CableCARDs and apparently indoctrinates their techs to hate it too.

Time Warner Austin, TX requires a Truck Roll to install the cards. They put the Tech who came to my house to install the CableCARDS on hold for about 40 minutes before he could authorize the cards. During that time, he told me that he can't really do anything at my house, everything is done at the main office (why do they need to charge me for a truck roll then?). After about 2 hours on the phone with them, we finally got all the HD channels and the Analog channels authorized, however the SD digital channels were not authorized. A 2nd level Tech came out the next day (a Time Warner employee, the first was a contractor) and did nothing but complain about how they were being forced to provide CableCARDs and how I would be better off using their DVR. After another 2 hours on the phone with people who kept telling him to call somebody else, the SD digital channels started working on both CableCARDs. A hand full of channels are SDV, so I don't expect them to work. However Disney is both Analog and SDV, so I expect that to work, only the Analog feed. It does work on one CableCARD (the Analog signal is used), but it doesn't work on the second CableCARD (TiVo attempts to tune to the digital feed). The installer said that I should just use the tuner that works to record Disney, but TiVo doesn't work that way. Time Warner needs help configuring their network so that the CableCARDs use the Analog feed when the digital feed is SDV. Clearly it can be done, but somehow it is different between the two cards. Overall, it was a very painful experience getting it work, and I had to endure 2 hours of CableCARD hate from the Time Warner Employee. The Tech also told me that they planned to stop sending all analog and use SDV for everything to save bandwidth, then I would have to use the DVR that they provided.

All in all, Time Warner seems to hate CableCARDs and makes it as painful as possible to get them installed correctly. I still don't have Disney on one of the cards, but am scared to call them back lest they break something else. I don't have time to babysit a Tech at my house while he sits on hold and bouncing back and forth between people on the phone who don't want to help him.


----------



## bsegraves

TimeWarner installed the two cable cards in my S3 and it took about 20 minutes. 

After the tech had left I noticed that the second cable card kept failing on any channel over 1600 (it would briefly show the channel, then go to the "call service" screen), so I called tech support. They quickly realized that the card wasn't properly paired with my hostId. Once they fixed that everything worked great on both cable cards.

The only problem I have now is that channel 102 consistently brings up channel 1531 on both tuners. Kids aren't too happy about that. A tech is scheduled to come by the house today to figure it out.

Also, as reported by someone else, channel 111 (Boom, a kids channel) doesn't come in.

The HD quality is simply amazing, though. I've had no problems recording two HD shows at the same time. The Tivo seems to be less responsive when I'm recording a HD show, but it's hardly a reason to complain.

And unlike others, I've had no problems with the support I've received so far from Time Warner (other than the 20-30 minute wait times to get through to tech support).


----------



## Darthnice

bsegraves: You will never get 102. It is a switched digital channel, which means that it requires 2 way communication, which the S3 can't do.


----------



## LostInAustin

Darthnice said:


> ...but am scared to call them back lest they break something else.


Heh, I'm in the same boat regarding my occasional audio dropout. I think I'll just live with it for a while until TW has a little more experience with cable cards and the S3.


----------



## labatt

I just had my cablecard's installed here in East Greenbush, NY. As with others, a number of channels are working, a number aren't. I haven't been able to localize it to a specific tier. This was the first S3 they have done out of this office. The tech asked the head end about the issue - they said to "wait an hour and see if the channels show up". I was pretty sure that this was just to delay, and the tech took off for another job. Anyway, one hour later, no change and I'm waiting to hear if the tech will be returning today.

Does anyone have anything I can share with TW that has helped? Everything I've read thus far just says unpair/repair and try a new card. Being in the tech industry, I'm really doubting it's the card and am guessing it's just a provisioning issue. Perhaps the card provisioning software just sucks and it has nothing to do with the provider. I used to see that all the time in carrier equipment. But if anyone has any definitive suggestions for when TW comes back I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## bsegraves

Darthnice: Thanks for letting me know (though I wish they had just told me that).

I guess I'll cancel the service appt now - I'd rather them leave my system alone since it's currently working.


----------



## hookbill

labatt said:


> Does anyone have anything I can share with TW that has helped? Everything I've read thus far just says unpair/repair and try a new card. Being in the tech industry, I'm really doubting it's the card and am guessing it's just a provisioning issue. Perhaps the card provisioning software just sucks and it has nothing to do with the provider. I used to see that all the time in carrier equipment. But if anyone has any definitive suggestions for when TW comes back I'd greatly appreciate it!


I read somewhere the cable cards dated 2005 or later work better. I don't know if it's true but if there is a date on the cards you have, check it out.


----------



## freiz

bsegraves said:


> The only problem I have now is that channel 102 consistently brings up channel 1531 on both tuners. Kids aren't too happy about that. A tech is scheduled to come by the house today to figure it out.


Yes, I noticed that as well. Odd. It would seem to be a mapping pushed by TWA. No loss here, my kids don't watch 102.

My life is almost complete - Tivo simply needs to resolve my audio dropouts. I'm seeing the sub 1 second audio dropouts that others have mentioned. Sometimes 5 - 6 times per 1 hour show, sometimes none at all. I have dropouts live and recorded.


----------



## wehokev

We hooked up the Series 3 TiVo Thursday night (9/21/06) to the raw cable (with no cable cards installed) and then did the guided setup. The line up channels 1-99 was perfect and we were able to record two shows at once  but had no HD since there were no cards installed.

Friday morning (9/22/06), the cable guy came and installed the cards. We were able to tune in all the channels 1-99 and 902-930 perfectly (we just pay for basic + HD). TiVo kept sending messages saying that we had to repeat the guided setup. So we did. Incidentally we had no problems with Time Warner, the installer, or the CableCards themselves.

Once we repeated the guided setup, channels 1-99 were all messed up and channels 902-930 just said regular schedule. That is, TiVo was not downloading the programming for the HD channels and was assigning the wrong programs to the basic channels. For example, TiVo thought the Fox News was on 32 when that was actually a local LA channel.

Eventually we got a line up that was very close to our actual line up by using 90210 for the zip code rather than 90069 where we actually live. The problem is about a third of the basic cable channels are not getting any program information. They are correctly identified, i.e. channel 59 is listed as Sci-Fi, but there is no program schedule. Also, for the channels where there is no schedule, if you look at them in the programming guide or the channel line up, the call letters all appear in lower case.

I know this is a long shot, but has anyone else had this problem in West Hollywood? Or, has anyone a similar problem in some other city? How did you solve it?


----------



## jacksonian

This is for the Greensboro/Triad TWC folks:
I actually got a reply from Jack Stanley, President of our local franchise, regarding my questions about them using SDV, here are his replies:

REPLY #1 (when I asked about SDV)

Dear xxx,

After my email correspondence dated 9/14/06 I have further consulted with our engineering team regarding the questions you raised with respect to TiVo 3 and SDV and would like to clarify several TWC positions. 

First of all, I would like to assure you that we fully support CableCARDs in compliance with Federal law and will supply them to all verified and certified devices, including TiVo Series 3. We would be happy to set up a CableCARD installation for you if you do decide to purchase the TiVo Series 3. 

While it is true that Time Warner Cable will be implementing switched digital technology (a service requiring two-way receiver devices), it is not true, as stated in your original email, that we are currently planning to deliver all of our channels via switched digital technology (SDV). Rather, we will be selectively choosing the channels to deliver via SDV based on various factors. By selectively deploying switched digital technology on certain channels, Time Warner Cable is able to gain the necessary bandwidth to offer more exciting programming and services for all of our customers. Unfortunately, one-way devices, including TiVo Series 3, are not capable of receiving those channels offered via this new technology. Nonetheless, you will be able to receive (and record) all other non-interactive programming that will continue to be delivered to all of our customers. 

If you have had specific negative experiences with your leased set top box we would be very interested in hearing about them and would like to remedy the situation if possible. We are constantly striving to improve our equipment and services and to deploy the latest technology. We thank you again for being a loyal Time Warner Cable customer.

Sincerely, 
Jack W. Stanley
Greensboro Division



REPLY #2 (when I asked which channels they were putting on SDV, specifically about HD)

Dear xxx,

At this point we have only 10 or so channels being delivered via SDV,
all of these have low viewership. It is our intent to migrate the lower
viewed services initially and determine at some later date the most
practical use of this technology. At this point our plan does not
include the HD signals, but that is not to say it would not at some
point in the future. 

I know this is somewhat ambiguous and I apologize for that, but the fact
is, we simply haven't made those decisions as yet. 

Hopefully this will help you for now though. 

Thank you for letting me know about your concerns. 

Jack W. Stanley
Greensboro Division


----------



## SCSIRAID

besposito said:


> I have had the exact same problem with TWC in Raleigh.
> 
> Ive got two S3s. TWC sent out contractor. Contractor installed two cable cards in first S3 and got working perfectly. All channels, HD and premium content. Been working perfectly.
> 
> Second S3 a different story. They have been out three times and installed 6 different cable cards. Sometimes I would get a few of the digital and HD channels, but not all. With the last set of cards I am receiving nothing but standard cable. Contractor says they have been having this problem with lots of customers. The TiVo setup shows the cards are authorized and working.
> 
> I really think the issue is with TWC not having their provisioning working and that they have been unable to properly "program" my cards on the second S3.
> 
> Contractor wants to come out again and replace cards for a forth time, but they say they dont have anymore in their warehouse and are going to get back to me. TWC has scheduled another "tech" to come out tomorrow and look at it.
> 
> Some how I fell that TWC doesnt feel particularly interested in solving the cablecard issues...looks like a conspriacy to me


Well... have faith. Im in Apex and TWC Raleigh installed my cablecards on Friday. My S3 is up and running. My tech was Kevin (Tech #15553). The cablecard I moved from the TV to the S3 came up perfectly as it was already provisioned and only had to be re-paired. The two cards Kevin brought turned out to be bad. His supervisor brought two more and the first one plugged in paired and provisioned perfectly. Took 4 hours!!!


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> Well... have faith. Im in Apex and TWC Raleigh installed my cablecards on Friday. My S3 is up and running. My tech was Kevin (Tech #15553). The cablecard I moved from the TV to the S3 came up perfectly as it was already provisioned and only had to be re-paired. The two cards Kevin brought turned out to be bad. His supervisor brought two more and the first one plugged in paired and provisioned perfectly. Took 4 hours!!!


Well, wish me luck. We're moving from NoVA back to Cary, NC and from D* back to Cable. I've got two new S3's to get setup at my install next Wednesday. To the CSR taking my order's credit, she didn't bat an eye when I said I'd need a total of four cable cards for two devices. We'll see how the actual install goes...


----------



## labatt

labatt said:


> I just had my cablecard's installed here in East Greenbush, NY. As with others, a number of channels are working, a number aren't. I haven't been able to localize it to a specific tier. This was the first S3 they have done out of this office. The tech asked the head end about the issue - they said to "wait an hour and see if the channels show up". I was pretty sure that this was just to delay, and the tech took off for another job. Anyway, one hour later, no change and I'm waiting to hear if the tech will be returning today.


New tech is out here now. I had to walk him through the whole Tivo dual card thing. By the time he got here, card #1 died completely - when you click on configure it says it doesn't have the info from the provider. Both techs keep saying "This is why we're getting rid of the cablecard's", so I'm pretty nervous about the $800 I spent. The dead card is from 2005. The card that's not dead, but still isn't receiving all the channels, is from 2006. They have to go back to the warehouse to pick up more cards...


----------



## BGreenstone

Well, 3rd time's a charm because TW came back out for the third time this morning and finally got things working 100%. I now have all of the HD channels and other channels that I was mysteriously not getting before.

Ends up it was not the CableCard as we had suspected. Other people had reported that swapping out older CC's for newer ones got channels to reappear, but in this case, the tech called the home base and had them reset everything in the computer. I guess they essentially "rebooted" the CC. That was all it took to fix it, and we did not have to swap out the old 2005 cards that they put in the other day. 

So, I can now say that it is definitely possible to get a Tivo S3 working 100% with Time Warner in Austin.

-Brian


----------



## NetJunkie

jacksonian said:


> This is for the Greensboro/Triad TWC folks:


I guess we'll find out soon enough. Our CCs are being installed on Thursday.


----------



## danator

TWC in Dallas.
My Installation was a no show job. Cable guy lied have me call with no answer but i was home waiting 3 hours with no call and no show. Call back in for explanation, again... i was promised the dispatch will call me within 10 minutes, 40 minutes later and nada... i waited for nothing. 

After several calls, disconnection..... i lost, they won. Cable company lied to customer and i have to reshedule for next installation. I asked for a manager to return my call, i am not giving up yet. 

Comcast were ok in Dallas, TWC came in cut off HD chanel then screwing customer... These are some sorry-ash lying cable company.


----------



## Franco

danator said:


> Comcast were ok in Dallas, TWC came in cut off HD chanel then screwing customer... These are some sorry-ash lying cable company.


What exactly does "TWC came in cut off HD chanel"? When Time Warner took over from Comcast in your city did you lose HD channels? Because that's not what happened to me when Time Warner replaced Comcast.


----------



## hookbill

Franco said:


> What exactly does "TWC came in cut off HD chanel"? When Time Warner took over from Comcast in your city did you lose HD channels? Because that's not what happened to me when Time Warner replaced Comcast.


Perhaps he's talking about The NFL Channel HD, which had hardly any HD on it anyway.


----------



## danator

> What exactly does "TWC came in cut off HD chanel"? When Time Warner took over from Comcast in your city did you lose HD channels? Because that's not what happened to me when Time Warner replaced Comcast.


One of the inhd is gone for good... I heard our local fox is going down soon...


----------



## danator

Boss lady called back, appology for the mistake. She didn't blame on the call i didn't answer (which i never received) but insisted the tech dude saying my area have dual system and CC will not work. (that's new, but gotto find more excuses right?)

I told her my box and outlet suggesting that i have single system and will work just fine. If they refuse to come, i will install it myself and if they refused both, I will pursue legally. She was persistant but confirmed my area is single system after a fact check. She offered to waive $15 buck for the mistake and i took it. Good thing i don't have to wait another week for the MIT installation team but do need 2 days to get the open slot. Self Installtion was again refused. By the way, she knew TIVo dual channels DVR...which is a good thing i guess.


----------



## disneyboi81

> but insisted the tech dude saying my area have dual system and CC will not work. (that's new, but gotto find more excuses right?)


This is true for 40% off the Dallas Metro area. Most of Dallas, Richardson, Plano, and Mesquite are configured for a dual (A/B) system. Time Warner Cable is in the process of upgrading the infastructure in these areas to a single line system, like most of the surrounding cities. The first cities to be converted over will be Richardson & Plano and then Dallas/Mesquite. There are some cases with newer apartment complexs and the like, which were built with just a single line in those areas. Hopefully this is your case b/c installations on a dual line system can be difficult. So, I wish you good luck. If that's the case

As far as loss of channels, inHD2 was dropped, along with the NFL Network. Hopefully soon we will see HDNet as its carried on other Time Warner system within Texas.

Sorry to hear about your tech missing your appoinment and that is something that TWC is working towards decreasing with hiring more inhouse techs.

The change to TWC will be a big improve for the area. There is alot of things happening behind the scenes to improve the overall experience for our customers and that will show in the coming months!


----------



## danator

> The change to TWC will be a big improve for the area. There is alot of things happening behind the scenes to improve the overall experience for our customers and that will show in the coming months!


Glad we have the TWC in the house. Keep the fee low and more hd channels.

I'm in Farmers Branch, single system.


----------



## thein

This could easily be the longest post on the thread even if I do it at a summary level. End result: I got my cards installed Sunday PM. All is not perfect with one of the two cards, but good enough for the time being.

*Attempt 1* I called TWC 2 weeks ago (prior to S3 arrival). TWC: "Blah blah blah, no problem in fact you can go to a branch office and pick the cards up so you don't have to pay for an install" Me: "Can I pick them up at your central office (Morrisville) which is a few miles from where I work" TWC: "No but you can pick them up in Durham." OK, so I make arrangements for my wife to go there. She goes there (last Monday) waits in line, they tell her no and are rather abusive with her in saying so. I talk to them while she is there (by cell phone) and they are likewise abusive with me, probably a little less so. Wifes leaves rather frustrated and upset she wasted almost 2 hours.


Call up TWC again. Talk nicely with them, explain frustration. Get a $20 credit for our wasted time. Schedule an install for Thurs and convince them it should be only one install charge for the two cards since they are going into the same device (I say it has two tuners... don't even mention that it is a Tivo)

*Attempt 2* Install supposed to be AM. Wife rearranges her day. Call early AM, "should be there early". 11:00 call back TWC: "should be there in next few mins". 12:00 still no TWC, so my wife calls back. TWC: "was just there and no body was home". No way. Wife goes to front door, there was a scribbled note. The guy had just left it and ran without ringing the doorbell. Wife was on 1st floor (no TV there) and would have heard doorbell or knock. Surprised that she didnt even hear car door. 

*Attempt 3* Wife is very angry, but can't stick around all day. I call back to TWC @ 12:30 to see what they can do. They agree to send someone that PM. I come home from work early (3:00) and wait. And wait. Call back @ 5:00 for ETA TWC "They will be there today". I cancel dinner out with family. Still nobody. I call back @ 7:00, CSR talks with dispatcher who talks with the same tech who ran away in the AM... he promises that he will be there by end of the day. I call back at 9:00 and am told same thing. When I call at 10:00, they say that he isn't answering his cell and agree that he has blown off the appointment. CSR just volunteers for me to speak with a supervisor. (Key is to talk very nice with them and explain the comedy of the pathetic situation). Supervisor schedules me for a Sunday afternoon install and waives the install charge.

*Attempt 4* Nice tech arrives on time with the cards. Says they do one only every 6 months or so... and that TWC CSRs don't have a clue about what to do with them. Agrees that his side of it is easy and it is really a matter of the CSR knowing what they are doing. Of course he has never seen a S3, but the nice instructions from Tivo make it appear really simple. Agrees to let me drive the remote (not that I even asked his permission). Install 1st card & calls in. Gets a clueless TWC CSR and quickly hangs up. Waits and redials. Gets someone who has heard of cable cards. Gives her the S/N, MAC & host ID info. He installs second card while waiting. Tivo eventually reports error on first card. Gives TWC info on 2nd card. We remove 1st (needed pliers to do it) and put in another. He says that over 2/3 of the cards he gets are bad. Luckily the 3rd card works (since he only brought 3). Elapsed time with tech installer: about 30 mins.

Card 2 is not fully working... it gets all channels (including HD) except Discovery HD, TNT HD and all 10 HBO channels. I will leave that issue for another day. I pray and presume that they just need to correct something remotely.

Tivo aspect of it all was absolutely as smooth as could be. TWC about as painful as could be. I've actually understated and skipped many of the calls and long on hold times.

I absolutely love the S3 and am oh so glad to be rid of my TWC HD DVR.


----------



## mercurial

mercurial said:


> Well, wish me luck. We're moving from NoVA back to Cary, NC and from D* back to Cable. I've got two new S3's to get setup at my install next Wednesday. To the CSR taking my order's credit, she didn't bat an eye when I said I'd need a total of four cable cards for two devices. We'll see how the actual install goes...


Well, the CSR called back to confirm the install and tell me that there will be a $43/device charge to install them. I balked a bit and said "You're just sliding a card into a slot.." She says, "But they have to program them..."  Puh-lease... you have to "program" a cable box too.

I'd have thought they'd have waived that since it was a new install and I'm getting their full bundle (CATV/Internet/Phone) but no. I figured I might as well try the phone service since I wrote quite a bit of the software on the product they're using to provide it...


----------



## stevereis

disneyboi81 said:


> This is true for 40% off the Dallas Metro area. Most of Dallas, Richardson, Plano, and Mesquite are configured for a dual (A/B) system. Time Warner Cable is in the process of upgrading the infastructure in these areas to a single line system, like most of the surrounding cities. The first cities to be converted over will be Richardson & Plano and then Dallas/Mesquite. There are some cases with newer apartment complexs and the like, which were built with just a single line in those areas. Hopefully this is your case b/c installations on a dual line system can be difficult. So, I wish you good luck. If that's the case


I am in Richardson and the changeover to single line is supposed to happen sometime in the next 2-3 weeks. My S3 is due later this week but I'll wait until the change to get CC's installed. 
However, I am using a CC in my current TV and it works on the A/B system with only the A-side connected. You do lose all of the analog channels carried on the B-side. With the change, most of the analog stuff will also be carried in digital as well and I am looking forward to getting a mostly digital experience even for SD from the S3 and avoiding the quality loss (even at HIGH quality on my S2) from encoding analog content.


----------



## j_edge

Time Warner, Austin

After calling in and being told I can pick the CableCard's up at either TW office, I headed out the day the Tivo arrived to pick them up only to be told I had to have an installer come out. While setting up the appointment the rep asked me if it was for an S3 tivo and when I confirmed she said she had just gotten 2 herself  

Friday afternoon installer arrives and had never done a CableCard install, tried handing him the sheet from the Tivo and he glanced at it but didn't read and proceeded to pop the first card in slot 2, then after the page came up and he wrote the info down popped the next card in slot 1. After calling in they had him pop both cards out and redo the install.

After getting the info from slot 1, the person on the phone said it would take 20 minutes for all the channels to download and to call back when they've finished. I asked him how we would know they finished and he said there wouldn't be an indication, but just to call back in 20.

The installer left to another job nearby and came back 45 minutes later, inserted the second card and called it's info in. For a while the 2nd card seemed to be ok, but Card 1 on the "CP Information" screen still shows "Auth Status: Waiting for CP Auth" so it appears something didn't work right. I called back about this, and while on the phone with them went to check the info on Card 2 and while it showed as "inserted" I could no longer get to the menu for it, but instead got the message "CableCARD 2 is not in normal operation". Card 2 did go through a firmware upgrade late Friday after I was off the phone w/ the help desk, so was hoping that would fix the issue but it never did and Card 2 still shows as not in operation.

The funny thing is, both tuners appear to be working and I'm getting most of the channels on both including all analog, free digital, local HD's. I don't have any premium channels, so the only ones I'm not getting are the rest of the HD's like Discovery HD, TNT HD, etc. I have an appt scheduled for Tuesday morning and they will probably re-install. Hopefully the installer will have done CC installs before but if not I've learned a lot more about these installs from the messages here so hopefully can walk him through it.


p.s. The installer was a nice enough guy, but he had never had experience with any of this equipment before. I understand the S3's are new but CableCard's have been around for awhile now and there's no excuse for TimeWarner not training these guys how they work and how to install them.

p.p.s The tech just came by for the re-install. Fortunately he was a TW employee and knew what he was doing. As I suspected, Card 2 had died after receiving the firmware update and Card 1 wasn't even on my account. He remarried Card 1 and installed a new card for #2 and I'm now getting all the channels expected. 

After reading some of the comments in this thread about TW-Austin and the switched digital video channels I had expected not to receive any of those but I just went to ch 232 (which is National Geographic and as I understand it the only channel that doesn't offer an analog equivalent so I was gonna be pretty bummed about losing it) and it works fine. It wasn't working over the weekend so apparently it is encrypted and just requires the card to be authorized. I also get the music channels which for some reason I wasn't expecting to. So the only thing I am not receiving now is the PPV and VOD channels, which I was fully aware I would be losing. I was wondering if I would receive PPV movies if I order them via the STB or phone, but since I never order PPV am not to concerned about it.


----------



## danator

May be someone from TWC here can explain why they insist on having a tech came out here to hand us the cards. Majority of them don't know jack about Cable card, yet they ask for installation fee. 

I'm sure the MIT engineers have much important job to do, for instance, set up new account. . If existing customer willing to perform self installation, let them pick up the cards. There's no programming need to be done by the tech on the site, we are more than capable to read the code and call for initilization.


----------



## danator

> However, I am using a CC in my current TV and it works on the A/B system with only the A-side connected.


Thanks. That's what i said to the boss lady, dual system or not. CC will be still working but customer have to deal with missing channels. There's no excuse for the tech to say "NO".


----------



## labatt

Everything ended up great yesterday when we were all done. Even with the issues throughout the day, I ended the day with two working CableCard's and all channels.

Here's what I can say for those who aren't getting all the channels (I wasn't getting DiscoveryHD, TNT, HBO's or a bunch of other channels). When my first cablecard didn't work, the tech called the head end (for those that don't know what a head end is, it's where the cable provider's termination equipment is) directly and had them "run an update script". Within minutes, all my channels were there. The second Cablecard got installed and the same channels were missing. Once again, a call to the head end and a "run of the update script" solved the issue. I now get all channels on both cards. I don't know if this will help.

I asked them to tell me specifically what the head end here in the Albany NY area did to provision the cards correctly and they couldn't, or wouldn't, tell me. All I can say is that if your tech has problems, the number here in Albany for customer facing customer service is 518.869.5500. Perhaps if your local tech explains who they are and asks to speak to field service or the head end they may be able to get through...

With the way the techs were talking about "the impending discontinuation of cablecards within Time Warner" I am concerned, but the FCC does mandate their existence. I just wonder what has to be specifically supported on them - all normal programming? Or just a basic set of channels? I swear everyone I spoke to at Time Warner acted as if Cablecards were going away within days. I had to explain the FCC mandate for them to realize why they existed.


----------



## labatt

danator said:


> May be someone from TWC here can explain why they insist on having a tech came out here to hand us the cards. Majority of them don't know jack about Cable card, yet they ask for installation fee.
> 
> I'm sure the MIT engineers have much important job to do, for instance, set up new account. . If existing customer willing to perform self installation, let them pick up the cards. There's no programming need to be done by the tech on the site, we are more than capable to read the code and call for initilization.


Seriously - I actually trained the TW tech yesterday on how to install the Tivo and troubleshoot cablecard issues. I should be charging THEM back, yet I still have to pay an ~$20 install fee!


----------



## BillP Studios

Great news Labatt!! :up: 
I heard from someone else in Latham who experience problems so maybe he'll see your post.

My tech really didn't know much about TiVo or FCC regulations. All he had to do was call in my Host ID and I did the rest.
Before my install I wrote to a family friend who is one of our Albany tech's. He sent me the message below. I suspect it's the typical attitude from their end.


> As to the tivo w/ cable card issue: We will support it. As with any tv that has a cable card installed in it, the install MUST be done by a time warner tech (no 3rd party contractors as far as I can tell).
> 
> A couple of things on the cable card, though:
> There are no reverse functions, so no ordering of _ANYTHING_ (movies, ppv, channels, etc...)
> no video on demand
> the support provided by time warner assumes that it was installed correctly, so from there we just make sure there is signal to the card, then ask you to unplug/plug it in... after that, we have to send a tech.
> 
> Unfortunately, some of the channels that people were able to once get with cable card, are not available anymore on cable card because of the way we are transmitting the signal.
> 
> All the above issues should be fixed with the next generation cable card that will support two-way communication, unfortunately, anything that is made for cable card 1, will not take cable card 2(this means that anyone who wants to use the new version of the cable card whenever it is released will need to buy a new tv or in this case, tivo v 4.0{I'm guessing})
> 
> I am copy/pasting the letter sent out to all the current cable card customers below which better explains the channel issue.
> Personally, i wouldn't suggest making a purchase of tivo v 3.0 until there is more feedback or, until the new cable cards are released and there is a tivo that takes them, but as i know this is purely for the "techieness" and coolness factor, enjoy and tell me how it works out


So, it appears they feel the cableCARD v1 is useless. 
I posted the letter sent to local TW customers at http://billpstudios.blogspot.com/2006/09/time-warner-battles-against-cable.html but so far the letter isn't accurate. It says we'll be losing all the premium pacific channels but I still have them all.

Bill Pytlovany
Bits from Bill


----------



## NetJunkie

thein said:


> This could easily be the longest post on the thread even if I do it at a summary level. End result: I got my cards installed Sunday PM. All is not perfect with one of the two cards, but good enough for the time being.
> 
> I absolutely love the S3 and am oh so glad to be rid of my TWC HD DVR.


I just moved from Raleigh down to near Greensboro. The SA8300 I had in Raleigh was a PLEASURE compared to the one I have in Greensboro. Raleigh uses Passport, Greensboro uses Sara. I freaked out when I first turned it on. Awful...just awful. I've had some good techs in the Raleigh area and some bad ones. I fought a signal issue for a long time and finally got a really good tech out to help me.

Unfortunately, I'm scared about my install on Thursday here in Whitsett. I kid you not.... When they came out to do our initial install in April it took them two hours for two standard boxes and a DVR. One standard box was taking a long time to sync up so the guy unhooks it to do something. My wife says "It's going to have to start over now." and the guy answers, no kidding, "No, these update their info OVER THE AIR.". Good lord. I'm doomed.


----------



## labatt

BillP Studios said:


> My tech really didn't know much about TiVo or FCC regulations. All he had to do was call in my Host ID and I did the rest.


The only reason we talked about it was to pass the couple of hours of sitting around waiting for the stuff to work. He was interested in the S3 because his Dad loves this stuff - so he was scoping it out for him 



BillP Studios said:


> Before my install I wrote to a family friend who is one of our Albany tech's. He sent me the message below. I suspect it's the typical attitude from their end.
> So, it appears they feel the cableCARD v1 is useless.


That's the great thing about the Tivo. Since the west coast channels just repeat what the east coast channels show 3 hours earlier (I believe this is correct), as long as we can continue to record our east coast channels we're fine! I am continuing to rent a basic digital STB from TW so I can get the two way services though. We sometimes use the movies on demand.


----------



## BillP Studios

labatt said:


> I am continuing to rent a basic digital STB from TW so I can get the two way services though. We sometimes use the movies on demand.


Same here. I have one of my TiVo's S2's connected to one of their Digital Boxes so that way I can record non-Basic content and Premium channels. That way I can use it to copy it to my other TiVo's or burn things on a DVD.

Hopefully, we'll soon get the capability to at least copy TO the S3 from our other S2 systems. That shouldn't break what ever CableCARD regulations that prevent the S3 from having TiVoToGo available.

Bill


----------



## macsamurai

Can anyone with Time Warner NYC (manh, brooklyn or queens) who has WORKING CableCards in their Series 3 already PM or email me so I can get some info from you that might help get mine working properly? It's been 2 weeks and TW still can't get my cards to receive anything but the basic local channels (the nbc/cbs/abc/fox locals on 2/4/5/7 and 702/704/705/707 for HD). Other channels, like TNT, Comedy Central, Nick, etc and my premiums channels just give me black screens with no video or audio. Every now and then I'll check one of the non-working channels and i'll get an image for a split second and then that image freezes, but the local channels work when I switch the channel again. My old TW standard digital cable box is receiving all the channels it should (basic and standard and extended tiers + hbo, sho and max) when I switch inputs. Signal strength according to TiVo's gauge is 97 or higher - even on the channels where I get no programming, only black screen.

I've had 2 techs, 1 foreman and had the cards themselves swapped 2x already. The host IDs match every time they call the check them again. I've got TWCNYC's Public Affairs department involved now because I got sick and tired of having people promise to call me back with answers and never doing so and the public affairs people have been great in that they sincerely seem to want to help but all I keep hearing is that their IT Dept is looking into it and they don't see where there's a problem on their end.

This seems to me like a problem specifically with the account authorization (in fact the cablecard cp screen still says Auth in Progress for each card and there is still no RF IP address for either card) but no one can find out exactly what is wrong. 

The channels that I do get are gorgeous of course 

I figure if I can speak with someone who already has theirs setup with Time Warner NYC I can perhaps have them look at how that account is setup and figure out what is different about mine that makes it NOT work!

Thanks in advance to anyone who hears my plea


----------



## andyf

macsamurai said:


> Can anyone with Time Warner NYC (manh, brooklyn or queens) who has WORKING CableCards in their Series 3 already PM or email me so I can get some info from you that might help get mine working properly? It's been 2 weeks and TW still can't get my cards to receive anything but the basic local channels (the nbc/cbs/abc/fox locals on 2/4/5/7 and 702/704/705/707 for HD). Other channels, like TNT, Comedy Central, Nick, etc and my premiums channels just give me black screens with no video or audio. Every now and then I'll check one of the non-working channels and i'll get an image for a split second and then that image freezes, but the local channels work when I switch the channel again. My old TW standard digital cable box is receiving all the channels it should (basic and standard and extended tiers + hbo, sho and max) when I switch inputs. Signal strength according to TiVo's gauge is 97 or higher - even on the channels where I get no programming, only black screen.
> 
> I've had 2 techs, 1 foreman and had the cards themselves swapped 2x already. The host IDs match every time they call the check them again. I've got TWCNYC's Public Affairs department involved now because I got sick and tired of having people promise to call me back with answers and never doing so and the public affairs people have been great in that they sincerely seem to want to help but all I keep hearing is that their IT Dept is looking into it and they don't see where there's a problem on their end.
> 
> This seems to me like a problem specifically with the account authorization (in fact the cablecard cp screen still says Auth in Progress for each card and there is still no RF IP address for either card) but no one can find out exactly what is wrong.
> 
> The channels that I do get are gorgeous of course
> 
> I figure if I can speak with someone who already has theirs setup with Time Warner NYC I can perhaps have them look at how that account is setup and figure out what is different about mine that makes it NOT work!
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who hears my plea


Black screen sounds kind of unusual. Usually, if you're not pulling in a picture or are not authorized for a channel you get a grey screen. This may sound like your TV not displaying the picture it's being given. HDMI/DVI connection?

Have you tried an analog connection to your TV, like using the S-Video connection first and then moving up from there.


----------



## Bubbette

Got our Series 3 last Friday; TWC came a half hour late on Saturday. The installer did have the 2 cablecards we ordered. He did not even know what a Tivo was, and was confused as to why we had ordered 2 cards when we already had them in our TVs. During this time, he is talking to a friend on his bluetooth phone stuck in his right ear canal. We handed him the Tivo instruction sheet that came with the unit, but he insisted he never followed "their directions." "I thought you had never worked with a Tivo unit before." "That's right." "Then how come you refuse to follow their directions?" He installed both cards without going through the requested procedure. Only 1 of the cards works as far as getting all the HD channels; The one in Tuner 2 does not get the high def tier - 930 thru 950. He says it must be the Tivo unit but refused to switch the cards to check if it was the card or the unit. "I can't do that." He did not require a credit card and another tech is supposed to come back tomorrow to "fix" the problem. TWC is charging us $50 per card for the install and $1.75 per month per card. Oh, Lord, when will TWC train their technicians in the field of cablecards?


----------



## derekcbart

I'm in Los Angeles and had TWC (formerly Comcast) install last Friday (09/22/06). I got the last two CableCARDs in the area apparently. The installer followed the TiVo instructions and stayed on the phone with the various technical agents until both cards were recognizing all of the channels. It went really well for me and I am enjoying all of the HD programming now.


----------



## minckster

macsamurai said:


> Can anyone with Time Warner NYC (manh, brooklyn or queens) who has WORKING CableCards in their Series 3 already PM or email me so I can get some info from you that might help get mine working properly? It's been 2 weeks and TW still can't get my cards to receive anything but the basic local channels . . .


You can call 311 to complain to the city's Cable Service Office at the Department for Information Technology. Good luck!


----------



## macsamurai

andyf said:


> Black screen sounds kind of unusual. Usually, if you're not pulling in a picture or are not authorized for a channel you get a grey screen. This may sound like your TV not displaying the picture it's being given. HDMI/DVI connection?
> 
> Have you tried an analog connection to your TV, like using the S-Video connection first and then moving up from there.


It's not the TV. I have connections on Component (2 component inputs - the old tivo + cable box + the dvd player), S-video (my iPod video) and also tested the DVD player on the HDMI port and DVI as well (same cables even to be sure it wasn't a cable problem).

We've had the TV for over a year and there's not a thing wrong with it.


----------



## macsamurai

minckster said:


> You can call 311 to complain to the city's Cable Service Office at the Department for Information Technology. Good luck!


Thanks - as I said, I've already got the Public Affairs office involved (they are who contacts you when you complain to the public utility commission or to the President's office)


----------



## Hokie Fan

Last week I received my Series 3 and immediately called TWC to schedule an install. Earliest available was today (Tuesday 9/26). I carefully explained to the CSR on the phone that I needed two CableCARDs. He explained that I wouldn't be able to do PPV or VOD with CableCARD devices, I said that was fine and we proceeded with the order. After a few minutes I had my new total for monthly service. Going with two CableCARDs instead of the 8000HD DVR resulted in a net decrease of $13 per month. CableCARDs are apparently $1/mo per card. Emminently reasonable!

Fast-forward to today, installers arrive at 12:30 for a 11AM-2PM install window and disaster strikes immediately. Installers are sub-contractors for TWC, not actual TWC technicians. Installer #1 asks me, literally, "What do you want us to do?" Installer #2 shows me the work order that says "Install two (2) CableCARDs" and then asks, "what do the cards look like? Is it for a computer?" 

Turns out the subs have NO IDEA what CableCARD is or how you're supposed to install them. Not their fault that they haven't been trained and were sent out on a call without the equipment, although it clearly stated on the work order that they needed two cards. I tell them that if they can get the cards I'm sure I can help them install the cards. I confirm that they have my phone number and off they go to see if they can find some cards. 

In the meantime I call TWC, livid, and receive an on-time service guarantee credit for my next bill. The installers and their supervisor call me back about 40 minutes later and inform me that they have no CableCARDs at their location. I point out that I'm not blaming them, clearly dispatch screwed the pooch but that this reflects very poorly on TWC and is decidedly bush league.

The supervisor swears up and down that they'll bring me *a* card tomorrow morning, "first thing." I point out that I in fact ordered and require *two* cards and they then confirm that I'll receive two cards first thing tomorrow around 8:30 in the morning. I'll report back my anticipated fury when that doesn't happen tomorrow.


----------



## besposito

My TWC Raleigh cablecard install continues....

Recap - I have two S3s. First one had cablecards installed and provisioned without a hitch. Still working fine.

The second S3 had cards installed, but never provisioned correctly. I receive standard channels (1-99) and local HD, but do not receive digital tier (110-200) and premium HD like HBOHD, DiscoveryHD, etc.

I have had TWC out at my house 5 times and they have replaced 10 cable cards on my second S3 trying to resolve the issue.

What we have learned from all of this is that the problem lies with the provisioning that is done back at the "central office". The nice thing about having one S3 working and one not is that I was able to swap the two and confirm that the issue is NOT with my line, cable,wiring, signal strength, signal quality,etc.

The sympton is consistent. I get all of the standard cable channels (1-109), and the local HD channels. This is because these channels do not require any provisioning to receive (Any TV with a digital tuner can get these). The problem channels are the digital tier 110-200 and premium channels like HBOHD, DiscoveryHD etc. In the 5 various attempts to fix my second S3 I have at times received the premium channels like HBOHD, but when they would re-provision later I would loose them. I have never been able to get the digitial tier on the second S3.

My current status is that they are going to repovision again, but they have to wait for some server to "reset" this evening before it can do it...something about flushing out the old IDs with the new one...tech not very clear on this. Supposedly tomorrow I should have it reprovisioned and working...I am not holding my breath.

So my theory is that all the cablecard issues that center around receiving some but not all channels (especially the digital tier or premium HD) is because they are not properly configuring the provisioning data. To get it resolved you have to find the right internal person who understands and knows how to provision the cards correctly. I am still searching for this elusive person.


----------



## mercurial

besposito- could you please get it ironed out before my dual S3 install next Wednesday?

And, if their provisioning/authenitcation system is ANYTHING like the ones I used in our old lab for setting up CTMs for doing VoIP testing, I can believe they're a pain to get setup just right. Sometimes it would show the same data for two end-points- except where they were supposed to differ- one working one not and it could come down to the order you set them up.


----------



## zimmou

macsamurai said:


> Can anyone with Time Warner NYC (manh, brooklyn or queens) who has WORKING CableCards in their Series 3 already PM or email me so I can get some info from you that might help get mine working properly?


got mine installed this morning. the cards were authenticated right away, but none of the encrypted channels worked. I came home this afternoon and pulled out the cards, put em back in again. Called TWC and they said to wait until tomorrow morning and see if it works then. While I was on the phone the channels started working.

Before, it was saying "Waiting for EMMs" or something like that on the CP screen in the cablecard menu. That has cleared up and ECD: now has a number after it. I'm sure you can tell i have no idea what all that means...

Strangely, I was on the DTValue plan, and I'm getting channels I'm not supposed to have, like TNTHD, discoveryHD, and Bravo, and not getting a few channels I should. I feel like i've come out ahead though, so i won't be calling them about it unless they've upgraded my package without telling me (wouldn't put it past them).


----------



## besposito

Oh yeah...here are a few myths often told by the techs...

Myth: "X% of cablecards are bad...we just have to keep trying new ones until we get the right one"
Truth: Everytime they replace the cards, they have to reprovision them. Sooner or later the right person configures the provisoning data correctly and when it is sent everything works. Its the old "even a blind squirrel finds a nut sooner or later" theory

Myth: Some of the cablecards we get arent programmed properly when we get them so they dont work. We just have to keep trying new ones until we get one that is.
Truth: See myth above.

Myth: The signal to your Tivo is too low/high/too-much-interference/too-much-signal-noise ratio and that is why you can get some channels.
Truth: While the above could cause problems like channels or audio dropping or breaking up at times...it is not going to cause all of the standard channels and localHD to work perfectly and the digital tier / premium HD to not appear at all.

Myth: It will take a few hours for all of your channels to appear, but it should start working by tomorrow.
Truth: The tech is tired of sitting around and nothing working and so by telling you this he can get on to his next call and let someone else worry about it tomorrow when it still doesnt work.

Myth: Cablecard installs are so complicated that they need to send a tech to your house to make it work.
Truth: The install is easy. The provisioning back at the central office is complicated and a significant percentage of the engineers in the central office dont have a clue how to troubleshoot or properly provision the cablecards.


----------



## labatt

besposito said:


> So my theory is that all the cablecard issues that center around receiving some but not all channels (especially the digital tier or premium HD) is because they are not properly configuring the provisioning data. To get it resolved you have to find the right internal person who understands and knows how to provision the cards correctly. I am still searching for this elusive person.


It would probably never happen, but you should request that your group contact the Albany NY region Time Warner group (518.869.5500). I had a similar problem (channel provisioning was incorrect) and they were able to solve the problem within 20 minutes. Some engineer at their head-end knows what they're doing. Good luck!


----------



## besposito

labatt said:


> It would probably never happen, but you should request that your group contact the Albany NY region Time Warner group (518.869.5500). I had a similar problem (channel provisioning was incorrect) and they were able to solve the problem within 20 minutes. Some engineer at their head-end knows what they're doing. Good luck!


thanks!

I am 99.99% sure mine will still not be working in the morning and I will have to call yet again. I will definitely mention the above and see if it helps.


----------



## labatt

besposito said:


> Oh yeah...here are a few myths often told by the techs...


I will say, however, that one of the Cablecards in my box was recognized when they first put it in, but two hours later the Tivo gave all sorts of error messages about it. It was completely dead and had to be replaced. It actually is, sometimes, the Cablecard. This particular one was manufactured in 4/2004 (if that tells you how old their stockpile is).


----------



## frozenbubbleboy

Ok...I have a successful install in San Antonio, after just a few snags. 

I called Time Warner on Friday to request the cablecards, and the customer service rep to happy to accommodate me. When I mentioned that both cards would be going into one device, so I should only be charged for one outlet he said he needed to forward me to someone else. So, I explain the situation to guy #2. He tells me that I can pick up the cablecards at any Time Warner location and install them myself. GREAT!!! 

So, I go to the nearest location, wait in line for 45 minutes, only to be told that there's only one location in town which provides cablecards (one by North Star Mall). The girl even checked with her manager to be sure, and they even checked to make sure they had them there. Well, it was already getting late, so I wouldn't have been able to make it there in time. 

So I head over there Saturday morning to pick them up. After waiting in line for 30 minutes, I ask for the cablecards. After the usual lecture on what features I'll be missing out one, the woman (Marie) goes in the back to get the cards. When I hear her talking on the phone, I realized something was up. She finally comes back out, and said that they were currently out of cablecards, but she called the warehouse to send over some more later in the day. She takes my number down and says she'll call me when they get in, and she'll hold two for me. 

Well, with 4pm approaching (the office closes at 5pm on Saturdays) and still not having heard a word from her, I decide to head over there. I explain to this other woman that Marie was going to hold them for me, but I hadn't heard anything. She tells me to wait by Marie's counter so she could help me. Well, they did get them, and she did have them for me, but she forgot to call due to how busy they were. (I worked retail for 6 years, so I completely understand). She gives me the cards, and says that all I needed to do was pop them in, and they should be good to go. 

So, I get home and pop them in. All I'm able to get are the analog channels, the local HD channels, and ESPN HD. I couldn't get any of the other HD channels, nor could I get any of the digital cable channels. So I call Time Warner. I finally get someone after a 25 minute wait. He tries a few things, but nothing works. He puts me on hold. After a few minutes, the line gets disconnected.  

Furious, I call back. This time, I'm on hold for 35 minutes. I explain to him the problem I'm having. We're probably on the phone for about 45 minutes, and nothing he does works. Heck, some things he did caused me to not get ANY channels at all. So, he's obviously tired of dealing with me, so he schedules a truck roll for today (Tuesday) between noon & 4. 

So, It's nearly 2:30, and nobody's showed up yet. I call Time Warner to see if my service actually was still scheduled, or if it just disappeared. It was scheduled. About 10 minutes after I got off the phone, 2 Time Warner trucks pull up. 

The guys come in, and I explain what the situation is. One of them (the more senior one, I assume) immediately said that the cards weren't paired. He asked me if this was a self install, which it was. He was surprised when I said when I called, nobody took down the host ID & the cablecard ID. So one of the guys calls it in. 12 minute wait. 

Once they get through, they get the first card paired up, and it was then able to get the additional channels. They get the second card paired up, but nothing. They try a couple of things, but still nothing. The senior guy had one cablecard with him, so he pops that one in, and gets it paired. Still nothing. After trying several things on that one, they pop in another card (and the last one at that). Get it paired up, AND IT WORKS!!!!  

In total, the installers were here for around 50 minutes. After they left, I sat down and checked every single channel, with both cards. There's one channel I can't get on the first card, but I don't believe I've ever watched anything on the Hallmark channel, so I could care less about that. 

So, now that I've got my Tivo setup, I think it's time for me to rot in front of the TV for a while.


----------



## mapugh

This is my experience with TWC Raleigh:

The cable guy (independent contractor) showed up at the house with a work order specifically stating that 2 cable cards were to be installed. He only brought one. He was completely in the dark about cable cards in general, and Tivo specifically and spent most of the next hour on the phone trying to get someone to explain how to do the install.

After about an hour, he told me that he could not activate a single card in Tivo and that both cards would need to be installed (yeah, right). I told him I wasn't about to take another 4 hours off work to wait around for another installer. He called around and apparently found another installer willing to meet him locally and give him another card.

When he returned and installed the second card he was unable to get anything other than the analog basic cable and local digital/HD channels to work. He was told by the CSR tech on the phone that the HD suite (ESPNHD, Discovery HD, HDNet, HBOHD, etc.) wouldn't work with the Tivo yet.

After he left I spent about 1/2 hour on the phone with TWC only to be told that they were able to confirm that the HD suite channels would not work on the Tivo and that they were 'working' on the problem.

So -- I have an $800 THX certified cable card box that doesn't give me access to my subscription channels. Not fun.

Anyone else out there with a similar experience?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## derekcbart

I don't know about TWC Raleigh, but all premium and HD channels show up on both of my CableCARDs installed by TWC Los Angeles.


----------



## Eskimo Pie

Well TWC Buffalo (Formerly Adelphia) came back for my second attempt today. I had previously had an attempted cable card install and one of the cards was apparently bad... they were here for about 3 hours before they finally gave up (originally)... Today they came in, plugged in the first card, wrote down the CC number and Host ID off the screen... plugged in the second card, wrote down the CC number and host ID off the screen... called dispatch, gave the info to the lady on the other end... she paired the cards and sent a "hit"... Wham Bam... done... both cards get all my channels I'm supposed to get... Probably less than 15 minutes from them coming in to them leaving. We were shocked... especially after our first attempt. Anyway, all is well here in Buffalo... no hesitation from anybody over it being a TiVo (other than not knowing what it was)...


----------



## mowheeler

TW tech showed up at my house today. Had never seen or heard of a Tivo Series 3. Installed two cablecards. Set them up. And left. Took less than an hour. I'm a believer.


----------



## kensteele

fyi Time Warner in Overland Park, KS will require a visit (no pickup) for the time being.


----------



## rafeco

My installation went very similarly to mapugh's. I got an install today in Raleigh. The tech (a very nice and helpful guy named Roderick) brought both cards (yay). The first worked without a hitch (it tunes in every channel I subscribe to). The second didn't work at all, so he had to leave and get another card. When he got back and installed it, it looked like it wouldn't work either (same error message as the first). It eventually came around, but now it won't tune in anything but the local HDTV channels and the local new's channels 24 hour weather channel. I'm wondering about a solution, or whether I just need to get that second CableCard replaced.


----------



## ahaley42

Anyone else having any issues not getting channels or getting copyright protection issues? I'm in Austin and can only currently get Premium channels on 1 card and am getting copyright issues on all 4 of the major HD channels. The recorded shows get deleted 1.5 hours after recording. Tivo says it's up to the cable company to deal with and won't even escalate my ticket (I've talked to 5 people there) and TW says the copyright flag is not enabled on any channels. It's driving me crazy. I think I have up to 30 days to take it back to Fry's so I've still got a little less than 2 weeks left. It might have to go back. I can't risk getting stuck with a $100 brick.


----------



## dracx

One of the earlier posts in this thread indicated success with picking up cable cards at the TW Dallas Farmer's Branch location. I drove over there hoping I could be enjoying HD tonight. Walked up to the rep and asked for 2 cable cards for my new Tivo. "Cable...what?" You know, cable cards. <blank stare>

The rep next to us overheard the conversation, and asked if the cable cards were for my "HD". I said they were actually for my new Tivo. "Our cable cards only work with HD". (I'm assuming he meant an HD TV...) So I (sorta jokingly) said that the Tivo does support HD. "Then why did you say Tivo - that just confuses us". Yes, he actually said that.

Needless to say, no HD tonight. My appt is for next Monday, and after reading through this thread, it sounds like I need to keep my fingers crossed!!


----------



## lrhorer

pkscout said:


> How many ways can TWC be stupid, bull headed, and make this a pain in the ass for the customer.


Shall I start counting? They could make it worse, however, believe me.



pkscout said:


> It's bad enough we have a mandated truck role for a minimum wage "tech" to put a card in a slot


Trust me, Time Warner Cable Techs are not paid minimum wage, by a long shot. I know, I used to work for them as an engineer. While you would be extremely hard pressed to come up with enough money to pay me to go back to work for them, I can tell you their technicians are well paid - if very badly treated - and while most of them are not rocket scientists, for the most part they are not totally clueless, either. There are of course some who should not by rights call themselves technicians, but by and large most of them are technically quite competent in their own area of understanding. Of course, there are always rookies, fresh out of high school, graduating far from first in their class. Who you get is luck of the draw, but the rookies and less experienced techs are not usually reticient to call upon their lead techs. If they are, then you should encourage them to call up their lead for assistance.


----------



## hookbill

Just curious. Are the techs willing to follow the instructions TiVo has? I'm going to insist they follow it when they come out to my house (as nice as I can).


----------



## comicsacrifice

as much as i hate to admit it, i actually needed the tech there to install my cards. and i was so pissed when i found out i couldnt pick up the cards myself. we went through 3 cards before we got 2 that worked.


----------



## Hokie Fan

After the lunch time debacle I received a call from the indepdent contractor techs (techs henceforth). They managed to locate two CableCARDs and returned around 8:15 in the evening to do the installation. This was their first CableCARD install and they had never really seen a TiVo at all, much less a Series 3. To their credit they studied TiVo's supplied instructions for a bit and then proceeded to install Card 1 and then Card 2. When each card was installed it immediately popped up the CableCARD info screen with the card ID and Host ID. The longest part of the install was waiting on the operator at the headend to first transcribe the card and host IDs. One of the IDs was copied down wrong and this caused problems during pairing. Once the proper numbers were confirmed pairing occurred in a matter of minutes.

I was unable to get the various HD Tier and premiums (SD and HD) at first. Once I forced a restart via the settings menu TiVo came up with the HD Tier and Premiums working as expected.

Here's a rundown of what does and does not work. 

Works:

Local HDs (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, etc)
TNTHD
Discovery HD
HD Tier except for Universal HD
HBOs (all six of them) and HBOHD
Cinemax and its variants
ESPNHD (praise be to gozzar)
Digital Only channels like Speed, etc. (Haven't explored too many of these)

What DOES NOT Work:
Pacific feeds for HBO, HBOHD and Cinemax
UniversalHD

I suspect that like much of the country TW of SC is using the Switched Video technology for the Pacific feeds and it appears that UniHD is also on the switched video technology since all the other channels in the HD Tier work fine. I will call and confirm this today.


----------



## cwoody222

Eskimo Pie said:


> Well TWC Buffalo (Formerly Adelphia) came back for my second attempt today.


Hey - nice to see you made it here from the AVS Forum 

Glad to hear your CableCARD install went smoothly.


----------



## robreams

Houtech said:


> No hassle other than the "You know you won't be able to record anymore, you won't have the cable guide anymore, you won't have the music channels, blah, blah, blah" speech.


Can anyone verify the above? If I replace my current SA-8300HD with a Tivo Series3, will I lose the Digital Music Channels Time Warner offers?


----------



## derekcbart

robreams said:


> Can anyone verify the above? If I replace my current SA-8300HD with a Tivo Series3, will I lose the Digital Music Channels Time Warner offers?


I've got digital music channels with my S3 with TWC Los Angeles.


----------



## VoodooNYC

macsamurai said:


> Can anyone with Time Warner NYC (manh, brooklyn or queens) who has WORKING CableCards in their Series 3 already PM or email me so I can get some info from you that might help get mine working properly?


I have TW coming to Brooklyn for the second time this Saturday after 1st installation resulted in failed cablecards and cablecard stuck in the slot. After numerous calls to 4 supervisors, I was able to schedule again and not have to wait 3 weeks for a truck roll with the assurance that they would bring more than 2 cards this time around. If I'm up and running by Saturday, I'll be happy to help.


----------



## macsamurai

VoodooNYC said:


> I have TW coming to Brooklyn for the second time this Saturday after 1st installation resulted in failed cablecards and cablecard stuck in the slot. After numerous calls to 4 supervisors, I was able to schedule again and not have to wait 3 weeks for a truck roll with the assurance that they would bring more than 2 cards this time around. If I'm up and running by Saturday, I'll be happy to help.


Thanks! I spoke to my Public Affairs rep this morning and gave her some info that will hopefully help - thanks to TiVo Community member "alee" and also the "head end" info that was posted here earlier from the TWC customer in Albany.

She just called back to tell me she passed all that info along to the head end techs and the IT supervisor and they are both "working on it," but there's still no ETA as to when they might have it resolved (or figure out exactly what the problem is, for that matter). Hopefully I'll get a more informative update tomorrow.


----------



## clupher

First, a disclaimer. I dont have any premium services like HBO, Showtime, etc. I do pay for the basic HD channels (ESPNHD, HDNET, HDNET Movies, Universal HD, INHD, INHD2) as well as all of the local HD channels.

I had the cable cards installed Tuesday (Sept 26th) but CC #1 didnt display HDNET Movies. CC2 didnt display anything in the 1600 range. The tech that did the installation mentioned that it can take up to 24 hours for the CCs to come on-line.

Long story short, as of 6:00pm on Sept 27th, both cards now receive all channels.

I was a little concerned that the TW folks were telling me that the 1600 range didnt work with the CCs. In my case the fear was unfounded.

Im back on TIVO, baby! Time to dump the TW box!!!

<cpl>


----------



## rrman

I have two Tivo's (a series 1 and a series 2). I'm really interested in getting the series 3, but I'm worried about SDV. I sent the following email to Time Warner:

=========
I'm a Time Warner cable subscriber in Ithaca, NY (Syracuse market).

I am considering getting a TiVo Series 3. This is an HDTV DVR that uses 
two Cablecards (1.0). I like the usability of the Tivo much more than 
that of the SA 8300HD. However, this box, like TVs that use Cablecards, 
may not work properly if SDV (Switched Digital Video) is used by Time 
Warner.

My questions are:

1. Does Time Warner in the Ithaca/Syracuse area use SDV?

2. If SDV is used, what channels use SDV?

3. What are the future plans of using SDV and what channels might use 
it in the future?

I'm not interested in all the channels, so if SDV is used for some less 
popular channels, it would be okay with me. However, my main concern is 
that I can continue to receive all HDTV channels with CableCard (such 
as ABC, NBC, CBS, HBO, Showtime, HDNet, plus the other premium HDTV 
channels such as inHD, etc.). In addition to the HDTV channels, I'm also 
most interested in the WB and Fox.

==================

The following is Time Warner's reply:

===========

As of August 1st 2006, the only channels that we us SDV on are the west 
coast feeds for out premium channels like HBO, Cinemax, Showtime and 
Starz!. So your high definition channels should not be effected. If Time 
Warner adds more channels to the SDV way of transmission you'll be 
notified in writing of the changes. 
==================

I really want to get a Tivo Series 3, but it's not clear what Time Warner's future plans are for SDV, and I'd be really upset if in the future there are HDTV channels that I can't get due to SDV. I see that many Time Warner subscribers have decided to go ahead and get a Series 3. Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## SCSIRAID

rrman said:


> I have two Tivo's (a series 1 and a series 2). I'm really interested in getting the series 3, but I'm worried about SDV. I sent the following email to Time Warner:
> 
> =========
> I'm a Time Warner cable subscriber in Ithaca, NY (Syracuse market).
> 
> I am considering getting a TiVo Series 3. This is an HDTV DVR that uses
> two Cablecards (1.0). I like the usability of the Tivo much more than
> that of the SA 8300HD. However, this box, like TVs that use Cablecards,
> may not work properly if SDV (Switched Digital Video) is used by Time
> Warner.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. Does Time Warner in the Ithaca/Syracuse area use SDV?
> 
> 2. If SDV is used, what channels use SDV?
> 
> 3. What are the future plans of using SDV and what channels might use
> it in the future?
> 
> I'm not interested in all the channels, so if SDV is used for some less
> popular channels, it would be okay with me. However, my main concern is
> that I can continue to receive all HDTV channels with CableCard (such
> as ABC, NBC, CBS, HBO, Showtime, HDNet, plus the other premium HDTV
> channels such as inHD, etc.). In addition to the HDTV channels, I'm also
> most interested in the WB and Fox.
> 
> ==================
> 
> The following is Time Warner's reply:
> 
> ===========
> 
> As of August 1st 2006, the only channels that we us SDV on are the west
> coast feeds for out premium channels like HBO, Cinemax, Showtime and
> Starz!. So your high definition channels should not be effected. If Time
> Warner adds more channels to the SDV way of transmission you'll be
> notified in writing of the changes.
> ==================
> 
> I really want to get a Tivo Series 3, but it's not clear what Time Warner's future plans are for SDV, and I'd be really upset if in the future there are HDTV channels that I can't get due to SDV. I see that many Time Warner subscribers have decided to go ahead and get a Series 3. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.


We can live in fear..... or.... enjoy life. Even if they move something you like to SDV you can always rent a 8300 for that stuff and enjoy Tivo goodness for everything else. A Series 3 will always retain value for those who go OTA.

Come on in... the waters fine.


----------



## rlay

The Time Warner (former Adelphia) installer showed up early with only one cable card. He's never worked with them before. Installed it, and we kept getting the 161-1 error, even after having them reset it in the office. He called the office and told them that I needed two cablecards. He came back a half hour later, and kept getting the 161-1 error. He removed the old card and the new card worked. Everytime we tried the first card, the machine keeps returning to the 161-1 error.

After speaking to his CSR, he was told that there was a number he was going to give me to specifically get the TIVO to work. He was going to call me to give me the number. I'm still waiting for that call, and the 888-683-1000 support number keeps telling me that all representatives are busy and to call back later.

So, at the moment one tuner works (2 tuners were working with analog cable)....and I have HBO-HD and one local channel...but no HD Package (HDNET, Discover HD, etc.).

Does anyone know if I can configure analog cable and one digital cable card while I try to resolve this fiasco with Time Warner?

The Motorola box is working just fine....one cable & two tuners...plus the HD channels.


----------



## pmiranda

rlay said:


> Does anyone know if I can configure analog cable and one digital cable card while I try to resolve this fiasco with Time Warner?


No. I hope they do make that work someday since it's rare I need to record more than one non-local digital channel at once and I'd love to cut TW down to just one cablecard of revenue from my house.
S3 FAQ


----------



## alee

Is ANYONE in the TWCNYC area up and running? Seeing quite a few reports here that TWCNYC blitzed a lot of CableCARDs today, and wondered if anyone's unit is back in service?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4424077&&#post4424077

Judging by my To Do list, i think both my cards have been out of service for at least 18+ hrs...


----------



## rlay

I finally got through to TWC (former Adelphia in Imperial Valley, CA...call center in Colorado), and the polite CSR lady told me that the non-working card is probably not an HD card, because it wasn't specified in the orginal work order. They look identical, but the serial numbers have a different sequence pattern. She was scheduling an "advanced tech" to come out next Friday (Oct. 6th)...but to call in a couple of days to see if they can have out out sooner (waving any setup fees)

When we talked about the functioning card not getting all of the HD channels, she said that all of the HD channels are switched on for all of the devices in my home, whether it's an HD cable card or one of their set top boxes. Her guess is that both of the cards were not HD cards (even though I get HBO-HD and one local channel in HD). I still get all the HD channels on the Motorola box. I'm hoping the advanced tech can work it out.

I recieved my S3 nearly 2 weeks ago, and it looks like it will be at least another week before I'll know whether it will even work with TWC. Because the Motorola box works fine, I might return the S3 if we TWC can't get it to work next week. I might even consider DirecTV, but my neighbor has had all kind of problems wiring up multiple TVs, phone lines, and a 2 tuner TIVO....also, they don't do local HD in my area....and he has a big obtrusive dish in the front of his house. So TWC might be the lesser of two evils. I'm really getting the sense that the S3 is an early adopter product with a lot of kinks that need to be worked out.

I hooked up the S3 back to analog cable to get 2 tuner capability back (which looks surprisingly better then the analog channels on the Motorola box). $800 is a lot of money to lose programming and features just to get a better UI and a bit sharper picture...considering my plasma as $2000+.


----------



## Yakko1968

After four Time Warner tech visits to my home and numerous calls to both Time Warner Cable and TiVo I've finally got both CableCARDs working properly in my S3.
The problem always seemed to be with the card in Slot 2 - it would decode the digital signals but not any of the premium channels. The card was replaced several times but what finally seemed to get it working was a senior tech at the cable company who reprovisioned the card while I was on the phone with him.

I thought I was having a bad experience with the techs clearly not familiar with the TiVo S3 hardware and with TWC customer service always scheduling more truck rollouts whenever I would call rather than putting me in touch with somebody who could reprovision on the phone. But after reading what some of the people posting in this thread have gone through in other cities I don't feel so bad. If half of the stories are true about the ignorant and downright rude behavior that TiVo customers have endured from TW in other cities then I guess I'm damned lucky that I was always treated courteously. I never even had to listen to the "let me talk you out of CableCARDs" speech once!

Frankly it seems like a lot of the problems could be avoided if TW would allow consumers to install the cards ourselves. Granted I would imagine most TiVo S3 early adopters are gadget minded and aren't intimidated about hooking up A/V equipment whereas some would rather let somebody with a toolbelt install everything. But at least make it an option like picking up the STBs. 

Anyway... good luck to anyone still having problems. And if you've yet to go through your install I would recommend reading that "Instructions for CableCARD Installers" and familiarizing yourself with the menus before the tech arrives.


----------



## rrman

SCSIRAID said:


> We can live in fear..... or.... enjoy life. Even if they move something you like to SDV you can always rent a 8300 for that stuff and enjoy Tivo goodness for everything else. A Series 3 will always retain value for those who go OTA.
> 
> Come on in... the waters fine.


Hee hee. Good point. Even if the SA 8300HD gets all the channels, it isn't very reliable, so yeah, a Tivo would be good to get .


----------



## VoodooNYC

alee said:


> Is ANYONE in the TWCNYC area up and running? Seeing quite a few reports here that TWCNYC blitzed a lot of CableCARDs today, and wondered if anyone's unit is back in service?


I'm curious about this too. Is it a system wide failure in the entire NYC area? That would really suck.


----------



## alee

VoodooNYC said:


> I'm curious about this too. Is it a system wide failure in the entire NYC area? That would really suck.


I just called and the CSR said all of Manhattan is affected. "We are aware of this problem", blah blah blah. Would be a disaster if every single CC in the area has to be replaced.


----------



## macsamurai

> Originally Posted by VoodooNYC
> I'm curious about this too. Is it a system wide failure in the entire NYC area? That would really suck.





alee said:


> I just called and the CSR said all of Manhattan is affected. "We are aware of this problem", blah blah blah. Would be a disaster if every single CC in the area has to be replaced.


Misery loves company but I promise you I didn't tell them "if mine won't work you need to break everyone else's too!" 

VooDoo - where in Brooklyn are you? I'm on the Brooklyn Heights/Cobble Hill border near Atlantic & Henry. Maybe if the tech that's coming back out to you on Sat gets yours working he can come here and make mine work!


----------



## VoodooNYC

alee said:


> I just called and the CSR said all of Manhattan is affected. "We are aware of this problem", blah blah blah. Would be a disaster if every single CC in the area has to be replaced.


It just seems really suspect that every cablecard in NYC is affected. Seems more likely that TW in NYC is completely clueless about cablecards.


----------



## VoodooNYC

macsamurai said:


> Misery loves company but I promise you I didn't tell them "if mine won't work you need to break everyone else's too!"
> 
> VooDoo - where in Brooklyn are you? I'm on the Brooklyn Heights/Cobble Hill border near Atlantic & Henry. Maybe if the tech that's coming back out to you on Sat gets yours working he can come here and make mine work!


Macsamurai: I'm close by, Carroll Gardens on 2nd Place. I'm not particularly hopeful after reading all these threads that anything is going to work anytime soon. Maybe time to get Tivo involved. NYC is a pretty big market for them to lose due to lack of cablecard education!!!


----------



## alee

macsamurai said:


> Misery loves company but I promise you I didn't tell them "if mine won't work you need to break everyone else's too!"


LOL, it crossed my mind last night but I'll trust you for now. 

Is your S3 showing the FUGSOD (firmware upgrade grey screen of death) right now?


----------



## VoodooNYC

Mine never got past FUGSOD at the install. Just did the upgrade for two days before I pulled the cards out and then it prompted me to go through guided setup again.


----------



## macsamurai

alee said:


> LOL, it crossed my mind last night but I'll trust you for now.
> 
> Is your S3 showing the FUGSOD (firmware upgrade grey screen of death) right now?


My S3 is not showing the FUGSOD, which is why I am wondering if the LACk of that symptom proves what I've been saying all along, that my account is not provisioned properly. if it was, even though I am only getting a handful of channels, I'd think my cards would be equally affected by what everyone else's cards in NYC and/or Brooklyn are experiencing since yesterday. I haven't seen a post from anyone in Brooklyn with the firmware upgrade problem tho, so it's possible that only Manhattan got hit.

It all just sucks either way 

It's so frustrating have a $1000 (incl the lifetime sub transfer) toy sitting in my livingroom that serves no real purpose right now other than as a pedestal for my DVD player in my AV cart!


----------



## jfh3

rlay said:


> I finally got through to TWC (former Adelphia in Imperial Valley, CA...call center in Colorado), and the polite CSR lady told me that the non-working card is probably not an HD card, because it wasn't specified in the orginal work order. They look identical, but the serial numbers have a different sequence pattern.


LOL! There's no such thing as an HD CableCARD.

They are conditional access cards and don't care what the stream is.


----------



## Darthnice

jfh3 said:


> LOL! There's no such thing as an HD CableCARD.
> 
> They are conditional access cards and don't care what the stream is.


My installer (Austin) thought that the reason the switched digital channels which have an analog analog (not a typeo) were showing up on one cable card and not the other was because one of the cable cards was an analog cable card but the other was only digital.

As someone else said, "strictly bush league."


----------



## mentalradio

I tried scanning through the posts for this answer, sorry if I missed it and this is a repeat... 

I'm in LA, called TWC to schedule CC install, but the CSR said I needed to pick the cards up at the Santa Monica office. I've read in posts from people in other cities that they've been told the same only to find out TWC won't give them cards when they actually get to the office. Before I drive from Silverlake to Santa Monica, has anyone in LA picked up the cable cards from the TW office and installed them on their own?


----------



## sdether

I've searched the forums and couldn't find anything about TWC San Diego. If i missed it, please just point me there.

Anyway, i had finally rationalized getting the S3 and then I looked in this forum and got the crap scared out of me. So I called TWC San Diego to see what lame excuses they'd give me.

But they didn't. While I'm not sure the agent really knew what I was asking, the information I did receive was encouraging. $1.95/month/card. She told me that the Digital cable box was so much better than cablecards, and I told her, i needed cable cards for my tivo to record HD and she said "yeah, you do need the Cable cards then". I asked about SDV or switched channels and she didn't know what i was asking. I asked what channel would i not receive and she quoted me their CC info page word for word. So, at least it doesn't sound like SDV is in my area.

But my concern remains that I buy the box, get it working even and then 2-3 months down the line, channel will disappear one by one and i'lll be stuck with a useless box with lifetime service.

Any official word from Tivo about what's the deal with SDV and whether we will be able do a software upgrade on our S3s once CC 2.0 is out?

thanks,
arne


----------



## Viktor

I am in the Dallas area (Richardson) and the Time Warner Tech came very punctual, he checked the cable setup and he said that I have the old system: cable A and cable B. This is incompatible with cable cards and system 3 TiVo. He said that in about 3 weeks it will be only one cable and I will be notified when that happens to set up another appointment. The $15 charge will not be applied. Six days ago I did received a letter from Time Warner telling me about the change on ar about October 27.

I called TiVo and they said the that the only way I can hook up my Tivo is to a single cable setup. I have tried to plug-in only cable A and no luck, the same when I tried cable B.

What a letdown


----------



## eisenb11

mentalradio said:


> I tried scanning through the posts for this answer, sorry if I missed it and this is a repeat...
> 
> I'm in LA, called TWC to schedule CC install, but the CSR said I needed to pick the cards up at the Santa Monica office. I've read in posts from people in other cities that they've been told the same only to find out TWC won't give them cards when they actually get to the office. Before I drive from Silverlake to Santa Monica, has anyone in LA picked up the cable cards from the TW office and installed them on their own?


You'll want to be careful on that one... CSRs have told me I can pick up the CCs when, in fact, you cannot in my area. The CSRs that answer the phone are not always in your local area and may be making assumptions based on their own area (some other places do allow pickups).

I'm in the Redondo Beach area and TWC does not allow CC pickups. I believe I've read that others in the LA area weren't allowed to do pickups either.

I've been trying for 3 weeks to get a CC installed by a TWC installer... and you can bet I tried like crazy to see if they'll just let me pick it up... assuming they actually show up this Saturday (third attempt for an install) it'll have taken 3 weeks to perform a 10 minute task! 

You might want to see if you contact your local office or the santa monica office directly to see what they have to say about pickups (I have a feeling it's a no-go). Best of luck...


----------



## sakaike

mentalradio said:


> I tried scanning through the posts for this answer, sorry if I missed it and this is a repeat...
> 
> I'm in LA, called TWC to schedule CC install, but the CSR said I needed to pick the cards up at the Santa Monica office. I've read in posts from people in other cities that they've been told the same only to find out TWC won't give them cards when they actually get to the office. Before I drive from Silverlake to Santa Monica, has anyone in LA picked up the cable cards from the TW office and installed them on their own?


I'm a TWC customer in Redondo Beach and my service center is in Hermosa, not Santa Monica. Also, I don't have a S3, but I'm following this thread because I'm considering a purchase and wanting to see how the early adopters are fairing. But I strongly advise you to call the Santa Monica office directly and speak to a supervisor before making the drive.

I recently had a tech out to work on my HD signal. His fixes didn't work, but it wasn't obvious until he was long gone. He was nice enough to leave me his Nextel number, and when I called him he suggested that for faster service, rather than scheduling another truck roll, I could take my Moto DCT6200 HD box down to the Hermosa office, where they would gladly do a box swap. When I got there, they refused to do it, so I was forced to schedule another appointment.

When the next tech arrived a few days later, they apologized for the erroneous information I had been given, and said that their current policy is to allow box swaps only for non-HD boxes. All cable cards and HD boxes must be installed by a tech. They said the policy might change in the future, but that's the way it is now.

Of course, this doesn't make much logical sense to me, and your mileage may vary, but I thought I would pass this anecdote along anyway.


----------



## pntsoptional

mentalradio said:


> I tried scanning through the posts for this answer, sorry if I missed it and this is a repeat...
> 
> I'm in LA, called TWC to schedule CC install, but the CSR said I needed to pick the cards up at the Santa Monica office. I've read in posts from people in other cities that they've been told the same only to find out TWC won't give them cards when they actually get to the office. Before I drive from Silverlake to Santa Monica, has anyone in LA picked up the cable cards from the TW office and installed them on their own?


I'm in Santa Monica (former Adelphia) and TWC is coming out in about two hours for the CC install. I didn't ask if I could pick them up on my own though. Also, I had to wait a week for the truck roll which was not great.

If I learn any lessons during the install, Ill post an update.


----------



## ahaley42

Does this warrant a new thread? Sound off here if you're in Austin and working except for the premium HD channels.
I'm one!


----------



## Lisa898

VoodooNYC said:


> Macsamurai: I'm close by, Carroll Gardens on 2nd Place. I'm not particularly hopeful after reading all these threads that anything is going to work anytime soon. Maybe time to get Tivo involved. NYC is a pretty big market for them to lose due to lack of cablecard education!!!


I wonder if we have the same installer. I'm just a few blocks from you guys and have an appointment Saturday from 8 to noon. I'm not terribly optomistic at this point after reading the posts here about whatever happened in all of NYC to screw up cable cards this week.


----------



## VoodooNYC

Lisa898 said:


> I wonder if we have the same installer. I'm just a few blocks from you guys and have an appointment Saturday from 8 to noon. I'm not terribly optomistic at this point after reading the posts here about whatever happened in all of NYC to screw up cable cards this week.


Hi Lisa: Well I'm 10am to 2pm, so looks like you get your shot first. Even though last Saturday went poorly for me, I have to say that I got a few calls this week from a very kind supervisor who really went above and beyond to make sure I got an immediate follow-up. And he called back today to confim that he would try to have the tech guy bring a bunch of cable cards to try (Just don't use them all before he gets to me!!!  )

But no, after reading all the failures going on in this area, I really have my doubts for a successful install as well.


----------



## Thanatox

TW Lincoln, NE. 
No problem install. Installer had read the same instructions that I had in a meeting earlier this week.


----------



## infinitespecter

I just got done with the cable guy. He came with a Comcast card (just switched to TWC) and literally 5 minutes after he came, he was done and gone. Worked like a charm.


----------



## NetJunkie

Had my install done today. This was the first CC install for the tech but everything went just fine. The only issue we had was that they didn't put the HD Suite on the second card. A quick call back to the main office and it was done. The people at the main office had a very good understanding of CCs and knew exactly what to do. Very pleased.

I noticed on the install sheet that Tivo says a minute or two after inserting a card you should get the MMI screen. Mine never did that. I finally went in to the CC config to the Host info screen and it showed what we needed.


----------



## gavilon

Their system no longer announces that there's an outage in Manhattan for cable card service. However, everyone here seems to be experiencing it. I've been on the phone all day with customer service, bounced from one idiot to another. They are clueless. Two guys asked me to turn off my cable box after I'd explained that I had the CCs installed in my Tivo S3.

I've got some guy working on my case now and I've made a service appt. for Sat. to get some new cards installed. However, I don't think the cards are the problem. Seems like some back-end IT screw-up. Doesn't anyone over there think to back out the changes? My CCs were working just fine until yesterday at 6:40am. NO TV for 2 days now and I'm climbing the walls.

The guy working on my case asked me the model number and when I gave it to him he said this model was not supposed to work with their system. Told him his system still has a "typo" - TCD instead of TDC. He asked me where I got that information and I told him about this user group. I suggested to him that perhaps TWC might want to contact TIVO directly to confirm the correct model - DUH!!!


----------



## gavilon

Just got a call back - I almost fainted! 

The guy said he found the correct information on the model number and I was right.

He also said this is a system-wide issue and they will be resolving it tonight, hopefully by 6pm, if not definitely by 9pm.

Not holding my breath.

I'll let you know what happens next.


----------



## MeatSack

I have not gotten cable cards yet, but I am VERY interested in all the issues everyone is seeing here.



ahaley42 said:


> Does this warrant a new thread? Sound off here if you're in Austin and working except for the premium HD channels.
> I'm one!


----------



## DJRobX

Los Angeles, Former Comcast

Guy came with both cablecards. He asked "Where's the TV?"... "They're going into a TiVo". He gave me a major "deer in the headlights" look. "That's never been done before so I don't know if its going to work". "Oh there are other customers in LA that have it working.". Despite his complaining about CableCARD the whole time, it seemed to go without a hitch and now the TiVo is doing dual tuner HD on cable.


----------



## skanter

gavilon said:


> Their system no longer announces that there's an outage in Manhattan for cable card service. However, everyone here seems to be experiencing it. I've been on the phone all day with customer service, bounced from one idiot to another. They are clueless. Two guys asked me to turn off my cable box after I'd explained that I had the CCs installed in my Tivo S3.
> 
> I've got some guy working on my case now and I've made a service appt. for Sat. to get some new cards installed. However, I don't think the cards are the problem. Seems like some back-end IT screw-up. Doesn't anyone over there think to back out the changes? My CCs were working just fine until yesterday at 6:40am. NO TV for 2 days now and I'm climbing the walls.
> 
> The guy working on my case asked me the model number and when I gave it to him he said this model was not supposed to work with their system. Told him his system still has a "typo" - TCD instead of TDC. He asked me where I got that information and I told him about this user group. I suggested to him that perhaps TWC might want to contact TIVO directly to confirm the correct model - DUH!!!


I was afraid of this type of thing! I'm waiting until price drops and TWC works out the bugs...sorry you're having problems!


----------



## alee

gavilon said:


> He also said this is a system-wide issue and they will be resolving it tonight, hopefully by 6pm, if not definitely by 9pm.
> 
> Not holding my breath.


Nothing yet at 7:12pm... glad my S2 TiVos are still around.


----------



## VoodooNYC

alee said:


> Nothing yet at 7:12pm... glad my S2 TiVos are still around.


Yup. Keeping both my S2 AND my cablebox till all of this is resolved.


----------



## pntsoptional

Santa Monica (Ex Adelphia)

So I just had the CC cards installed and everything went peachy, despite the fact that things started off a little rocky.

* The tech had no idea the cards could go in a box
* He had never seen anything take two cards before
* He shoved both cards in at the same time even though the directions say to activate them one at a time
* He only brought two cards (one for backup) cause nothing takes two cards.  (Yes, I told TW I needed two cards.)
* Got the 161-4 error but thanks to this board I knew that wasnt a showstopper

He was a real nice guy though, and was totally willing to play with the thing if necessary to get it to work.

Seriously though, I cant imagine the S3 will ever be the "mass market" product the S2 is. CC cards are just too finicky and you have to know more about the install process than the techs.

Once everything is up and running though, the S3 really is an awesome little gizmo. :up: 

PS: I also have all the HBO feeds, so switched digital doesn't seem to be an issue yet


----------



## alee

VoodooNYC said:


> Yup. Keeping both my S2 AND my cablebox till all of this is resolved.


9pm, and the TiVo is still on the FUGSOD.

Guess it's time to call up TWCNYC (again).


----------



## mercurial

pntsoptional said:


> Seriously though, I cant imagine the S3 will ever be the "mass market" product the S2 is. CC cards are just too finicky and you have to know more about the install process than the techs.


I'd disagree. The kinks will get worked out and I bet we'll eventually have a platform that allows for people not only get the two-way services like SDV but also VOD and interactive stuff. It will just a while for mass adoption.


----------



## skanter

mercurial said:


> I'd disagree. The kinks will get worked out and I bet we'll eventually have a platform that allows for people not only get the two-way services like SDV but also VOD and interactive stuff. It will just a while for mass adoption.


"It will just be a while" and "eventually" is fine, but I'd have to pay the 800 bucks *now*  and then deal with all the issues...


----------



## mercurial

skanter said:


> "It will just be a while" and "eventually" is fine, but I'd have to pay the 800 bucks *now*  and then deal with all the issues...


Well, I don't think the issues are THAT awful (I'll find out for sure next week). I was commenting on it becoming "mainstream". Remember, HDTV isn't quite "mainstream" yet. How many people have bought HDTVs and don't even have an HD source hooked up to it yet...


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> Well, I don't think the issues are THAT awful (I'll find out for sure next week). I was commenting on it becoming "mainstream". Remember, HDTV isn't quite "mainstream" yet. How many people have bought HDTVs and don't even have an HD source hooked up to it yet...


I have really had only one issue (audio dropouts) so far. Im very pleased with my S3 experience.


----------



## alee

So I called TWCNYC again. They are still claiming all Manhattan CableCARD customers are out of service. They were supposed to have a resolution earlier tonight but they were unable to fix it. I pressed the CSR for more information, but she had no other information... just apologies. I asked for a credit for the day, which she ave me.

Anyone out there in NYC have a working S3 right now?


----------



## rhanson

alee said:


> So I called TWCNYC again. They are still claiming all Manhattan CableCARD customers are out of service. They were supposed to have a resolution earlier tonight but they were unable to fix it. I pressed the CSR for more information, but she had no other information... just apologies. I asked for a credit for the day, which she ave me.
> 
> Anyone out there in NYC have a working S3 right now?


Here in Brooklyn my cable cards are working fine.

My install on Weds went very smoothly. The tech had installed cable cards in one other Tivo. Had a little trouble getting the second card started but fixed fairly quickly.

I was expecting more trouble. Every thing has been working fine since the install. The interesting one card still says 'Waiting CP Auth' but works fine.

Rich Hanson
Brooklyn


----------



## macsamurai

Do you remember your tech's name, rhanson? or do you have his ID # on your service order receipt?


----------



## gavilon

10:45pm and still nothing. I'm disgusted!


----------



## alee

gavilon said:


> 10:45pm and still nothing. I'm disgusted!


Calling CSR isn't going to get us anywhere... what's the next step? Do we have someone higher up the chain to start complaining to?


----------



## VoodooNYC

rhanson said:


> Here in Brooklyn my cable cards are working fine.
> 
> My install on Weds went very smoothly. The tech had installed cable cards in one other Tivo. Had a little trouble getting the second card started but fixed fairly quickly.
> 
> I was expecting more trouble. Every thing has been working fine since the install. The interesting one card still says 'Waiting CP Auth' but works fine.
> 
> Rich Hanson
> Brooklyn


Cripes! Is this the first report of a functioning cablecard in the greater NYC area in the past 48 or so hours?

Rich: More details please for those of us with upcoming installs. Especially your Brooklyn compatriots.

Alee, Gavilon and Macsamurai: The whole Manhattan is completely out thing, I just don't get it. But whatever you decide to do, count me in. I will make a lot of noise to make this work.


----------



## VoodooNYC

Actually, I have the direct dial of a supervisor at TW that was left on my caller ID and was really helpful. I can start there.


----------



## rhanson

macsamurai said:


> Do you remember your tech's name, rhanson? or do you have his ID # on your service order receipt?


The service order says Tech # 3066. Can't read his name. He had a Jamaican (or something like that) accent. He had apparently installed many cable cards in TVs. He had installed cable cards in only one other Tivo before mine.


----------



## rhanson

VoodooNYC said:


> Cripes! Is this the first report of a functioning cablecard in the greater NYC area in the past 48 or so hours?
> 
> Rich: More details please for those of us with upcoming installs. Especially your Brooklyn compatriots.
> 
> .....


Not a whole lot more to say. The tech showed up with two cards. He knew that the bottom slot was first when I thought it should be the top one. I didn't read the instructions too well. Obviously he was right.

He put the first card in, got the host id and keyed what ever he needed into his terminal. Then did the second card. He was surprised that each card had it own host id but took it in stride.

Because he didn't expect two host ids he didn't know which card ser # matched which host id, so we had to take the cards out to figure it out. Had problem here because the button to get the cards out didn't work. Did the old fashion way, carefully used a pair of pliers. No harm done.

After he matched the host ids to the cards, he called the office to make sure that they sent down the appropriate codes for both hostids. Had to wait about 10 minutes for the second card to activate.

That was it. As I stated before card #2 still says 'Waiting for CP Auth' even though works fine.

Have been recording fine ever since, even both tuners.

Not sure how I lucked out, I was expecting the worst.

Rich Hanson
Brooklyn (Park Slope)


----------



## gavilon

Looks like I got my service back...finally. All channels seem to be working too.

Everybody in Manhattan, check yours now and thanks for your support.


----------



## VoodooNYC

rhanson said:


> Have been recording fine ever since, even both tuners.


There's hope for us yet. Thanks.


----------



## SCSIRAID

rhanson said:


> Here in Brooklyn my cable cards are working fine.
> 
> My install on Weds went very smoothly. The tech had installed cable cards in one other Tivo. Had a little trouble getting the second card started but fixed fairly quickly.
> 
> I was expecting more trouble. Every thing has been working fine since the install. The interesting one card still says 'Waiting CP Auth' but works fine.
> 
> Rich Hanson
> Brooklyn


If the cablecard is in "waiting CP Auth" state then it isnt paired properly. It may be providing channel info to Tivo but it shouldnt decode any of the encrypted content. Suggest you go to "Test Channels" menu for that card and tune to encrypted channels like Discovery HD, InHD, HDNet, ESPNHD.... I bet that you will get a black screen.  If not... your provider must be sending those unencrypted or the cablecard is broke in a 'good' way.... which is unlikely on both counts.


----------



## alee

gavilon said:


> Looks like I got my service back...finally. All channels seem to be working too.
> 
> Everybody in Manhattan, check yours now and thanks for your support.


We're live again in Tribeca. Checked both tuners before I left for work, and no problems.


----------



## Darthnice

ahaley42 said:


> Does this warrant a new thread? Sound off here if you're in Austin and working except for the premium HD channels.
> I'm one!


I'm in Austin and have InHD, InHD2, HDNet and HDNet Movies all working. I don't subscribe to HBO/Showtime/Cinemax.

The tech told the CSR on the phone to "update the rates" whatever that means, and then they got authorized.


----------



## jeremyz

Great install yesterday w/ TWCNYC - cable guy's second Tivo install of the day. I was a little worried when he didn't follow the instructions, but he knew what he was doing, and after a little back-and-forth with the mothership about billing, the guy got me going with no problem.

Just fyi - it did take a couple of hours to get all the channels. Don't know why - figure it had something to do with slow authorizations. 

Just called to get the HDXtra package, although customer service doesn't know whether it will work through the cards (I don't see why not). We'll find out later. :up:


----------



## vpras

vpras said:


> Time Warner (recently purchased Comcast and Adelphia in So Cal) refused my request for Cablecards today. I fought with the service rep and demanded to be connected to a supervisor. She reiterated what the rep said - then I started pushing. She said they "will not touch another piece of equipment except for their own" but that they will "install cablecards only in TV's". Of course this made no sense so I had her. She agreed to send out a tech to "see what they could do" at a cost of $50 PER HOUR!! This is most ridiculous and I will dispute the charge, Meanwhile they do not come until next Saturday so we'll see.
> 
> Interestingly if I had simply said I needed two cable cards installed in two TV's and left the word "TiVo" out of the conversation I sincerely believe that I would not have had an issue. Time Warner tried to sell me on their DVR twice during the call.
> 
> What a royal pain in the ass.


Before the TWC folks arrive tomorrow and fireworks begin, can anyone comment on the outrageous charge mentioned above. Said another way, what have folks on this board been charged for their "truck-roll"/install. Any/all input is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mercurial

vpras said:


> Before the TWC folks arrive tomorrow and fireworks begin, can anyone comment on the outrageous charge mentioned above. Said another way, what have folks on this board been charged for their "truck-roll"/install. Any/all input is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


I have two S3s that will be installed next week. Even though it is a new cable install, they still told me $43/device for the install (at least it wasn't per-card). So as long as they can get your instlal done in less than 51.6 minutes, you'll get off cheaper than I will for the first box...


----------



## SoBayJake

vpras said:


> Before the TWC folks arrive tomorrow and fireworks begin, can anyone comment on the outrageous charge mentioned above. Said another way, what have folks on this board been charged for their "truck-roll"/install. Any/all input is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


I am former Comcast in Los Angeles. I was told the "usual" install fee was $28 (not per card), and they had no problems with it being a TiVo.

The CSR seemed to know exactly what it was, and all. The work order listed the two cards, but the install guy (seems a nice guy, altho a little nervous putting them in something other than a TV) claimed the work order only indicated one. Luckily, he had more cards in the truck.


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> I have two S3s that will be installed next week. Even though it is a new cable install, they still told me $43/device for the install (at least it wasn't per-card). So as long as they can get your instlal done in less than 51.6 minutes, you'll get off cheaper than I will for the first box...


Be prepared for a 4 * $43 charge as I would be willing to bet that that is what you are gonna get. They are probably still stuck in the 1 cablecard per device mentality. Hopefully they show up with 4 (or more) cablecards. I hope it works out for ya but be prepared....


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> Be prepared for a 4 * $43 charge as I would be willing to bet that that is what you are gonna get. They are probably still stuck in the 1 cablecard per device mentality. Hopefully they show up with 4 (or more) cablecards. I hope it works out for ya but be prepared....


The lady on the phone knew of the S3 and knew it needed two cards so I'm hoping for the best (even some TVs I've seen say they take two cards now, for PIP/POP I presume).


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> The lady on the phone knew of the S3 and knew it needed two cards so I'm hoping for the best (even some TVs I've seen say they take two cards now, for PIP/POP I presume).


Really? I hadnt heard of a two cablecard TV but it does make sense.

Ive got my fingers crossed for ya... let us know how it works out.


----------



## FireflyFan88

labatt said:


> Everything ended up great yesterday when we were all done. Even with the issues throughout the day, I ended the day with two working CableCard's and all channels.
> 
> Here's what I can say for those who aren't getting all the channels (I wasn't getting DiscoveryHD, TNT, HBO's or a bunch of other channels). When my first cablecard didn't work, the tech called the head end (for those that don't know what a head end is, it's where the cable provider's termination equipment is) directly and had them "run an update script". Within minutes, all my channels were there. The second Cablecard got installed and the same channels were missing. Once again, a call to the head end and a "run of the update script" solved the issue. I now get all channels on both cards. I don't know if this will help.
> 
> I asked them to tell me specifically what the head end here in the Albany NY area did to provision the cards correctly and they couldn't, or wouldn't, tell me. All I can say is that if your tech has problems, the number here in Albany for customer facing customer service is 518.869.5500. Perhaps if your local tech explains who they are and asks to speak to field service or the head end they may be able to get through...
> 
> With the way the techs were talking about "the impending discontinuation of cablecards within Time Warner" I am concerned, but the FCC does mandate their existence. I just wonder what has to be specifically supported on them - all normal programming? Or just a basic set of channels? I swear everyone I spoke to at Time Warner acted as if Cablecards were going away within days. I had to explain the FCC mandate for them to realize why they existed.


Success in Latham NY (Albanyarea)! The tech checked my levels (good), then called the "head end." A few minute later. Presto! All my channels are working.


----------



## macsamurai

Another day in Brooklyn, NY...

I had a real live "code man" call me from the main office this morning and we spent about 45 minutes verifying the serial numbers and host IDs, device compatibility tables, etc, as well as checking all the account codes on my account that dictate what packages I have, channels I should be receiving, etc. The public affairs rep who is shepherding my case called me shortly after to see if we made any progress. Sadly we didn't. She is arranging for a field foreman who has been on the job for 10+ years and is already familiar with my specific case to pay me a visit tomorrow and we're going to try replacing the CableCards again.

Fingers crossed, but hard not to be discouraged after 2 weeks of no progress. I will give kudos to the TWCNYC Public Affairs department for keeping me well informed, and calling me back when they say they will as opposed to the complete lack of cooperation and information I was getting from the plain old customer service supervisors.


----------



## spsmyk

So after watching this thread grow, I figured I would call before I ordered my S3 to ensure that I understood Binghamton TW policy. Called last week, got a rep that said "Sure you can pick them up at the office - come down when convenient". Placed my order at cc on Tuesday night, cleared with my wife that I would spend Saturday reworking the Entertainment system and she and my daughter should clear out for the afternoon. Had it sent two day so I could beat the weekend as the next three weekends we are out of town...

In a bit of a panic yesterday thinking TW would find a way to mess up my precisely planned project, so I called back and was informed that of course I could do the install myself - "Come on down and pick them up at your convenience".

Walked in today at lunch (to an insane line) and waited for 35 minutes. I'll give you one guess as to the response I got:

"I'm sorry. We have to roll a truck and do the install. We can be there between 12 and 5 next Friday".

 

My best laid plans again thwarted by TWC.


----------



## VoodooNYC

macsamurai said:


> The public affairs rep who is shepherding my case called me shortly after to see if we made any progress. Sadly we didn't.


REALLY sorry to hear that as I am scheduled for another cablecard install attempt tomorrow. Hang in there, we will not be defeated.

And I very much agree that, although not in public affairs, the supervisors from TWCNY that I have been dealing with over the past week have been great and very responsive. The CSRs will get you nowhere. Good luck.


----------



## szohn

It seems I'm the first TW customer in the Akron/Canton ohio area to have a tivo install. And it went pretty well. 

When I first called for the appt, they had already gotten a memo that the S3 exisited and would support them. The Tech arrived at 10:00 for a 10-Noon appointment. Followed by 3 other trucks and 4 techs, it seems they all wanted to see how the install would go and learn how to do it. I was happy to oblige. 

First card required firmware upgrade and 2 calls to the office to have the emm's sent.
Second card was DOA
Third card required firmware upgrade and 1 call. 

All my channels worked.

Hats off to TW Akron/Canton:
They had a company wide memo about supporting tivo
The primary tech researched the product before arrival, brought extra cards and was told to not to schedule anything else after so any issues could be addressed.
Sent additional techs so they could learn the process for future installs.

Overall they created a very satisfied customer. 

(oh and after a brief demo of the tivo interface and features one tech said he was going to buy one too)


----------



## Diacritical

Brooklyn TWC here...

TWC rep just left -- this was his fourth TiVo install and he seemed to know what he was doing. Right now, card 2 is functioning perfectly and card 1 is still waiting for CP Auth. They will dispatch someone else tomorrow morning if it does not come up before 6:00PM this evening (one hour from now). We saw pixilation and dropouts on WPIX HD (711), but he re-terminated the cable and it cleared right up.

They are getting a *lot* of cable card installs. The most common mistake according to this guy was caused by having two host ids in the box. Now the people in the head office know thatthey need different ones, so its going smoother this week than last. There was no attempt to sell me anything or to get me to keep their box.

Other than the problem with card one still not authorizing, it was a fairly smooth install.


----------



## macsamurai

Diacritical said:


> Brooklyn TWC here...
> 
> TWC rep just left -- this was his fourth TiVo install and he seemed to know what he was doing. Right now, card 2 is functioning perfectly and card 1 is still waiting for CP Auth. They will dispatch someone else tomorrow morning if it does not come up before 6:00PM this evening (one hour from now). We saw pixilation and dropouts on WPIX HD (711), but he re-terminated the cable and it cleared right up.
> 
> They are getting a *lot* of cable card installs. The most common mistake according to this guy was caused by having two host ids in the box. Now the people in the head office know thatthey need different ones, so its going smoother this week than last. There was no attempt to sell me anything or to get me to keep their box.
> 
> Other than the problem with card one still not authorizing, it was a fairly smooth install.


Finally! A semi-successful install in 11201 (aka Brooklyn Heights for the rest of you). Hopefully third trip is a charm for me tomorrow. I really think TWCNYC should pool us all together and send the same handful of guys that seem to get it right to other TiVo installs nearby in each neighborhood. I'd think it would be so much more efficient!

Was your installer named Lewis or Juan, by any chance?


----------



## Diacritical

macsamurai said:


> Finally! A semi-successful install in 11201 (aka Brooklyn Heights for the rest of you). Hopefully third trip is a charm for me tomorrow. I really think TWCNYC should pool us all together and send the same handful of guys that seem to get it right to other TiVo installs nearby in each neighborhood. I'd think it would be so much more efficient!
> 
> Was your installer named Lewis or Juan, by any chance?


It was Enoch. Funny... when I saw 11201, my first thought was "How does he know my zipcode... then I remembered my neighborhood was in every post. 

I think they either got a number wrong for card one (most likely) or the card itself has a problem. For now, I have most of my local recordings using OTA and the cable ones off of another other TiVo. It's hard to tell it which tuner to use -- and only one gets all the stations.


----------



## ingenue007

*TW Austin*

OK cable guy just left. Took about 1 hour. I currently have just digital package. I get some, but not all HD channels which is all I really care about. First cable card 1 was recognized and picked up channels, but second one wasn't. Called to office to pair and re-pair fixed it. After calling a couple times to office about some channels not showing up, some more show up but others still don't. The tech is telling me it will take ~ 1 hour for all channels to show up. We will see.

BTW I have 2 scientific atlanta powerkey cable cards. They came in un-opened packaging. The piece of paper in it says copyright 2003; are these new or older cards?


----------



## danator

*TWC, Dallas.* :up:

Long story short,

1st trip, 2 cards working but both didn't get the premium except Starzhd and tnthd

2nd trip, took some works!! 1st worked right away but 2nd card took several hits, swapping locations card to make it worked.

Card ver 4.15, displaying messagge something about host only has one way RF capability. That card doesn't work for me. It never received any signal to begin with, could be bad card?

Both card ver 4.05 worked just fine


----------



## ingenue007

ugh time warner tech coming out again tomorrow. i am missing 1 channel on one card and 7 or 8 on the second. ugh.


----------



## rrman

I just ordered my Tivo Series 3 last Thursday night, and it shipped on today (Friday). I should get it by Tuesday. Time Warner is coming on Thursday to install the CableCards. 

Can folks summarize what they've done to setup the TiVo? 

I'm thinking, before the installer comes, I should setup the TiVo to the point where I get the latest Tivo firmware/software upgrade and confirm that everything works. Then, I'll get the CableCards installed. I can't really get any channels OTA, though. How do I verify that BOTH CableCards work properly and get all the channels? Do I record one show, and then use the 2nd card to check all the channels, and then start a second recording, and then un-record the first recording and check all the channels with the first CableCard? Oh, yeah, I assume I transfer my lifetime to the S3 first, right? I've heard folks having a lot of hassle if they get the $6.95 plan with the S3 only to transfer their lifetime to the S3.

Thanks.


----------



## hookbill

rrman said:


> I just ordered my Tivo Series 3 last Thursday night, and it shipped on today (Friday). I should get it by Tuesday. Time Warner is coming on Thursday to install the CableCards.
> 
> Can folks summarize what they've done to setup the TiVo?
> 
> I'm thinking, before the installer comes, I should setup the TiVo to the point where I get the latest Tivo firmware/software upgrade and confirm that everything works. Then, I'll get the CableCards installed. I can't really get any channels OTA, though. How do I verify that BOTH CableCards work properly and get all the channels? Do I record one show, and then use the 2nd card to check all the channels, and then start a second recording, and then un-record the first recording and check all the channels with the first CableCard? Oh, yeah, I assume I transfer my lifetime to the S3 first, right? I've heard folks having a lot of hassle if they get the $6.95 plan with the S3 only to transfer their lifetime to the S3.
> 
> Thanks.


I got mine on Wednesday arround 11 am and had it up by 1:00 pm (including lunch and a run to Target to get a digital optical cord). Oh, I have to mention the digital optical I got at Target was the last one of this brand they had. Monster.  4ft cable marked down as a close out, price $6.50.

Anyway I hooked everything up, played with it for one day and signed on for service. Cards won't be here until Wednesday, but that's ok in case you don't know if you run a scan you get still get some HD, just no info, you have to do a manual record.

Set that puppy up.


----------



## SCSIRAID

rrman said:


> I just ordered my Tivo Series 3 last Thursday night, and it shipped on today (Friday). I should get it by Tuesday. Time Warner is coming on Thursday to install the CableCards.
> 
> Can folks summarize what they've done to setup the TiVo?
> 
> I'm thinking, before the installer comes, I should setup the TiVo to the point where I get the latest Tivo firmware/software upgrade and confirm that everything works. Then, I'll get the CableCards installed. I can't really get any channels OTA, though. How do I verify that BOTH CableCards work properly and get all the channels? Do I record one show, and then use the 2nd card to check all the channels, and then start a second recording, and then un-record the first recording and check all the channels with the first CableCard? Oh, yeah, I assume I transfer my lifetime to the S3 first, right? I've heard folks having a lot of hassle if they get the $6.95 plan with the S3 only to transfer their lifetime to the S3.
> 
> Thanks.


There is a test channels function in the cablecard menu to let you make sure that the cablecard is decoding your digital and premium stuff. Just check it in the menu for each cablecard.

Agree.. before installer comes, go thru guided setup with your basic cable.


----------



## rasandefur

Beposito -- Did you ever get this worked out? I'm also at TWC Raleigh customer, and they came out today, and I'm having the exact same problem as you are. I get the local HDs and channels 1-100, but not the 110 -200. Both of my cards say they are authorized. However, card one still says it is "Waiting on EMMs". If you have any luck, could you pass along the information to me? Thanks!


----------



## VoodooNYC

macsamurai said:


> Finally! A semi-successful install in 11201


Yes! I've seen a couple positive Brooklyn posts, and several more in Manhattan. I'm 11231 (Carroll Gardens), so if they can do Brooklyn Heights and Park Slope, maybe the whole damn borough won't be too far behind. Keeping my fingers crossed for a successful install tomorrow (and you too, Macsamurai!)


----------



## thein

mapugh said:


> This is my experience with TWC Raleigh:
> He was told by the CSR tech on the phone that the HD suite (ESPNHD, Discovery HD, HDNet, HBOHD, etc.) wouldn't work with the Tivo yet.
> 
> Anyone else out there with a similar experience?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


As you suspect, you are being fed a line of BS.

I am on TWC in Durham ... same system but different branch. Discovery HD, TNT HD & HBO HD work fine for me in one of my cable cards but not the 2nd. I am going to call and try to get it addressed when I have the energy. I don't subscribe to the HD Suite so dont get ESPNHD or HDNet.

Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## ingenue007

*TW Austin*

This is horrible. Tech is out and he says I can't guarantee you will get channels. What?! Plus other idiot has lodged a cable card stuck in my tivo. I HATE TIME WARNER


----------



## guerra6880

ingenue007 said:


> *TW Austin*
> 
> This is horrible. Tech is out and he says I can't guarantee you will get channels. What?! Plus other idiot has lodged a cable card stuck in my tivo. I HATE TIME WARNER


Working with TWC in Austin, TX I have found that with a CC with OS Build 2.3.149s2 (0) May 2005, I would end up in the endless "Waiting for CP Auth" but once I went to two cards with 2.3.149.2 Jul 2005, all channels came done and I am now able to get full service on all non-SVD channels.

It only took 2 visits, 3 phone call and 2 web chat sessions to get them to believe me that I knew what I was talking about.


----------



## VoodooNYC

FINALLY! Almost success in Brooklyn. GREAT tech arrived 15 minutes early (!!!!) for a 10am to 2pm install. Had done 6 S3s this week. 20 minutes later I'm good to go, except I don't have any premium HD channels yet, but he said this could take some time. Both tuners are up and running. Hope it goes as well for the rest of you with appointments today!!


----------



## jhwpbm

danator said:


> *TWC, Dallas.* :up:
> 
> Long story short,
> 
> 1st trip, 2 cards working but both didn't get the premium except Starzhd and tnthd
> 
> 2nd trip, took some works!! 1st worked right away but 2nd card took several hits, swapping locations card to make it worked.


Are you still in A/B land (i.e. Dallas) or in single-cable Nirvana (i.e., suburbs). I had the understanding that the TiVo S3s would not work with a dual-cable drop.


----------



## ingenue007

yeah so now i have no channels and a stuck cable card which the tech says will probably be un-removable and require time warner to replace the unit. WHAT


----------



## Lisa898

VoodooNYC said:


> FINALLY! Almost success in Brooklyn. GREAT tech arrived 15 minutes early (!!!!) for a 10am to 2pm install. Had done 6 S3s this week. 20 minutes later I'm good to go, except I don't have any premium HD channels yet, but he said this could take some time. Both tuners are up and running. Hope it goes as well for the rest of you with appointments today!!


He's at my place now. He says he's going to another one right after this. He totally seems to know what he's doing.


----------



## VoodooNYC

Lisa898 said:


> He's at my place now. He says he's going to another one right after this. He totally seems to know what he's doing.


Yep - if it's the same guy, he's really great.

Note: Key to a successful install: Both cards that failed last week were from 2004. This time he brought cards from June 2006 that hadn't been used yet.


----------



## ingenue007

does anyone know of a number other than 512-485-5555 for time warner austin? i need to get in touch with someone high at time warner for all the BS the techs have done; everytime you call it's a 30+ minute wait. this is a nightmare.


----------



## Lisa898

VoodooNYC said:


> Yep - if it's the same guy, he's really great.
> 
> Note: Key to a successful install: Both cards that failed last week were from 2004. This time he brought cards from June 2006 that hadn't been used yet.


I'm pretty sure its the same guy. He started talking about how the guy he just did was telling him about the messge boards?

Did he leave your place before you ran guided setup?

THere are a bunch of stations I'm not getting, are you getting everything?

I'm not getting anything except basic cable (ie pretty much local over the air networks). The cable guy says it takes awhile for the rest of the channels to show up. We shall see.

ETA took about an 45 minutes, but all the stations popped up at once, first on one card then the other. I've got all the stations I subscribe to now, which includes almost everything.


----------



## NetJunkie

ingenue007 said:


> *TW Austin*
> 
> This is horrible. Tech is out and he says I can't guarantee you will get channels. What?! Plus other idiot has lodged a cable card stuck in my tivo. I HATE TIME WARNER


"Will get channels" or some channels? You'll lose some channels like the west coast feeds. As for the lodged card, get some pliers. The eject button on the CC slot doesn't work. Then, don't let them insert the cards. I did both of mine myself with the tech there.


----------



## ingenue007

On card 2, I am loosing local NBC channel. One card 1, I loose almost every local channel, TNT, DiscoveryHD, UNIHD. All I care about are upper HD channels. I don't even really watch analog channels except for FX. Tech says basically he can't get channels to work and implying that I will never get all my channels and I should go back to digital box and that cable cards are a 'new' technology that Time Warner doesn't fully support. He's an idiot just like everyone else there. 

I'm not dislodging the card until the tech comes. If he breaks it, they are paying for it.


----------



## hookbill

ingenue007 said:


> On card 2, I am loosing local NBC channel. One card 1, I loose almost every I'm not dislodging the card until the tech comes. If he breaks it, they are paying for it.


Sounds like you got an idiot. Reach in the bowl and pick another one. If that doesn't work, escalate.


----------



## guerra6880

ingenue007 said:


> On card 2, I am loosing local NBC channel. One card 1, I loose almost every local channel, TNT, DiscoveryHD, UNIHD. All I care about are upper HD channels. I don't even really watch analog channels except for FX. Tech says basically he can't get channels to work and implying that I will never get all my channels and I should go back to digital box and that cable cards are a 'new' technology that Time Warner doesn't fully support. He's an idiot just like everyone else there.
> 
> I'm not dislodging the card until the tech comes. If he breaks it, they are paying for it.


I have all of my 1500's and all of my 1600's on TWC ATX = HBO HD, SHO HD, CIN HD, UNI, HDNet, HDNET MV, INHD, INHD2, TNT HD, DSC HD, ESPN HD, KLRUDT, KLRUDT2, CBS HD, NDC HD, ABC HD, FOX HD

PM - I can give you the cell # of the guy that came out here this morning and you can try and see what he can do for you. He didn't really all that much but he was willing to let me "drive" the show and tell him what to say to his backline staff.

Edit - Forgot to mention that he was actually TWC staff and not some 3rd Party


----------



## skweaz

ingenue007 said:


> does anyone know of a number other than 512-485-5555 for time warner austin? i need to get in touch with someone high at time warner for all the BS the techs have done; everytime you call it's a 30+ minute wait. this is a nightmare.


You can try this one: 485-6201


----------



## VoodooNYC

Lisa898 said:


> I'm pretty sure its the same guy. He started talking about how the guy he just did was telling him about the messge boards?
> 
> Did he leave your place before you ran guided setup?
> 
> THere are a bunch of stations I'm not getting, are you getting everything?
> 
> I'm not getting anything except basic cable (ie pretty much local over the air networks). The cable guy says it takes awhile for the rest of the channels to show up. We shall see.


I ran guided setup after he left. Same here with me, only basic channels. I checked the cablecard menu and both still say "waiting for CP authorization" which is the reason why. That should be a phone call solution though if it doesn't come through soon. Glad your box is at least set up.

Anyone know how long it takes for your premium channels to get through to the cards?


----------



## guerra6880

VoodooNYC said:


> I ran guided setup after he left. Same here with me, only basic channels. I checked the cablecard menu and both still say "waiting for CP authorization" which is the reason why. That should be a phone call solution though if it doesn't come through soon. Glad your box is at least set up.
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes for your permium channels to get through to the cards?


Once I had CP Auth Recieved it took about 5 mins to get the full channel download. I have figured out that if you are able to "Test Channel" immediately and not have to wait for the Channel download then you are not properly decrypting the content and therefore not fully authorized yet.


----------



## Lisa898

VoodooNYC said:


> I ran guided setup after he left. Same here with me, only basic channels. I checked the cablecard menu and both still say "waiting for CP authorization" which is the reason why. That should be a phone call solution though if it doesn't come through soon. Glad your box is at least set up.
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes for your premium channels to get through to the cards?


I don't think it should say waiting for authorization. I had that before he left (the cards said authorized). I had waiting for EMMs, but that's gone now too. I've got everything now. He said he was going to call you to check your stations, assuming it was you.

When the channels came in, it all came in at once.


----------



## VoodooNYC

Lisa898 said:


> I don't think it should say waiting for authorization. I had that before he left (the cards said authorized). I had waiting for EMMs, but that's gone now too. I've got everything now. He said he was going to call you to check your stations, assuming it was you.
> 
> When the channels came in, it all came in at once.


Thanks! Calling TWC now. I think I just need to get authorized.


----------



## macsamurai

Well "Victor" (another supervisor) was here this morning and we installed 2 new cards just for the hell of it. He called in the card serial numbers and had them matched to the host IDs. He said he'd done 2 TiVos already so he felt confident.

So much for that...

It's 3 hours later and there's still no change. Still just the locals showing up. Still says Waiting for Auth and Waiting for EMMs. 

I keep insisting there is something wrong with my account and they keep insisting there's nothing wrong on their end.

I've suggested that they literally delete all my packages and let's add them back one by one (starting with cable modem, then adding the HD for the cablecards, then adding the digital cable standard def box services - which continues as of now to get all the channels i am supposed to get) but no one seems to want to do that. I've suggested cloning someone else's working account to mine, but they keep insisting the codes already match.

I'm out of patience and out of ideas. If this keeps up for more than another week I am returning the S3 and getting my $1000 back, which will really really suck considering how long I have waited for this. But I can't justify spending $1000 just to have a whopping 8 local channels in high-def.


----------



## VoodooNYC

macsamurai said:


> Well "Victor" (another supervisor) was here this morning and we installed 2 new cards just for the hell of it. He called in the card serial numbers and had them matched to the host IDs. He said he'd done 2 TiVos already so he felt confident.
> 
> So much for that...
> 
> It's 3 hours later and there's still no change. Still just the locals showing up. Still says Waiting for Auth and Waiting for EMMs.
> 
> I keep insisting there is something wrong with my account and they keep insisting there's nothing wrong on their end.
> 
> I've suggested that they literally delete all my packages and let's add them back one by one (starting with cable modem, then adding the HD for the cablecards, then adding the digital cable standard def box services - which continues as of now to get all the channels i am supposed to get) but no one seems to want to do that. I've suggested cloning someone else's working account to mine, but they keep insisting the codes already match.
> 
> I'm out of patience and out of ideas. If this keeps up for more than another week I am returning the S3 and getting my $1000 back, which will really really suck considering how long I have waited for this. But I can't justify spending $1000 just to have a whopping 8 local channels in high-def.


I fear I may have the same problem. This really sucks.


----------



## Lisa898

VoodooNYC said:


> I fear I may have the same problem. This really sucks.


It's *got* to be the guys who send the codes. I'm all set and have everything, including HDHBO etc.

I had my authorization on the cards before the guy left my house. The waiting for EMM took about 45 minutes. If Victor is the supervisor, I'm pretty sure he's the supervisor of the guy who was at my place-my guy was talking to him while he was here. I'm in the Carroll Gardens zip code. Can you guys make the guys on the phone look at my account somehow? I'm in the same area and it went totally smoothly.

From reading around here, if you dont' have the authorization, I don't think they paired your cards to your host id or whatever it is correctly.


----------



## VoodooNYC

Lisa898 said:


> It's *got* to be the guys who send the codes. I'm all set and have everything, including HDHBO etc.
> 
> I had my authorization on the cards before the guy left my house. The waiting for EMM took about 45 minutes. If Victor is the supervisor, I'm pretty sure he's the supervisor of the guy who was at my place-my guy was talking to him while he was here. I'm in the Carroll Gardens zip code. Can you guys make the guys on the phone look at my account somehow? I'm in the same area and it went totally smoothly.


I agree, has to be the authorization guy. I'm going to try, but I'm having a hell of a time getting a supervisor. Been hung up on 5 times.


----------



## macsamurai

Update - just got a phone call from a different supervisor. When I told him I was about ready to cry out of frustration he said "Don't cry - give me a shot." At least he made me laugh 

Anyway, he asked for the S3 SERIAL number (note, this is thesame as the TiVo Service #), which no one else has asked for. He said that is supposed to be entered in order for the pairing to work. He's also looking again at alee's account (alee and i have been in touch via email and are in the same TWCNYC service area) to try again to replicate everything since alee's cablecards are working and mine aren't.

Bottom line - he is working until 7pm and has assured me a call back once he's grabbed someone from the IT department to go over my account again with a fine tooth comb. I believe he'll at least try since he gave me his direct dial phone number and I've informed him that his phone will never stop ringing if this doesn't get fixed!


----------



## Lisa898

VoodooNYC said:


> I agree, has to be the authorization guy. I'm going to try, but I'm having a hell of a time getting a supervisor. Been hung up on 5 times.


I think you need to get the installer back and have him hang around until both cards say authorized. He can keep calling in until he gets someone who does it correctly.

ok, the cable guy just called me to check if my channels came in. I told him to call you (voodo) back because yours wasn't working. He said he was going to call in and have them send another hit to your box. He *says* that after he left my place, he called some other guy who knew more about how to do this and had them send another hit to my box. He says he will call you back. I didn't know how to tell him to send another hit to macsamuri because he didn't go there today. I'm almost positive that he did go to voodo's place.

FYI-does your phone not accept calls that block the number? He has a blocked number, so if he tried to call you back it won't go through.

Good luck to both of you.

One last thought-he made me literally unplug the tivo and replug it in while he was here to do something to the cards after he called in the authorizations. You might try that.


----------



## j2chulo

jmX said:


> LA area: Called tonight at 10pm, and they're coming out on tuesday. $25 install fee, $1.75 a month for the card. They said they had no way in the computer to tell the installer to bring 2 cards out at the same time, so I'm supposed to bug the installer guy when he arrives and see if he has an extra on him.


We get that all the time. LOL and who ever told you that they is no way to tell us to bring 2 cards is wrong. all they gotta do its put it on the commend. Cust want 2 Cable card that it. today i had a job where they didn't say how many card the cust want. but since these tivo series 3 came out lots of people are getting it and i know most of these people who has it want the 2 cable card so i try to ask my supervisor for and extra card in case i need it. LOL Nah all the time i get it though


----------



## macsamurai

Lisa898 said:


> It's *got* to be the guys who send the codes. I'm all set and have everything, including HDHBO etc.
> 
> I had my authorization on the cards before the guy left my house. The waiting for EMM took about 45 minutes. If Victor is the supervisor, I'm pretty sure he's the supervisor of the guy who was at my place-my guy was talking to him while he was here. I'm in the Carroll Gardens zip code. Can you guys make the guys on the phone look at my account somehow? I'm in the same area and it went totally smoothly.
> 
> From reading around here, if you dont' have the authorization, I don't think they paired your cards to your host id or whatever it is correctly.


Lisa - it probably was my guy on the phone with your guy. Was your guy Juan? A young guy - told Victor over the walkie that he'd been here before? He had... he was the first installer here 2 weeks ago  In fact, he gave me his email address since I asked him if he did any side work.

... just got another phone call. Victor is on his way back here. More updates later!


----------



## j2chulo

tunnelengineer said:


> I have had about 7 cablecards installed over the last year. Not one has been as easy as insert card and call a phone number. These cards have to be "Married" to the tv's and devices. Sometimes it takes 15 minutes for the signal to come through. Once visit took 4 cards until they found one that worked 100%. If you are trying to get 2 cards from the cable company you will be making another trip back once you find 1 of not both of the cards don't work right.


True about this but scientific atlanta has updated they card so we are getting news card still some of them are bad but i will say 90% are working. so hey we Improving. lol and yeah the TVs ( Tivo ) need to be married to the card which mean we need the Host ID number from the Device to add it to the Card Mac Address. in order to work proper. and yeah after we install these card some tvs (Tivos) take less time to pop the channels in but other can take over an hour so don't blame us ( Tech ) i know we wish everything work as soon as we pop the card inside the Tivos. l


----------



## ingenue007

*TW Austin...again*

my third tech in less than 24 hours is here. he removed the stuck card with pliers. doesn't appear damaged. he's been working 1.5 hours so far and still missing channels.

btw, if TW messes up your installation call, complain and get the installation charges knocked off your accnt. They are crediting me 35.00.


----------



## j2chulo

mowheeler said:


> TW tech showed up at my house today. Had never seen or heard of a Tivo Series 3. Installed two cablecards. Set them up. And left. Took less than an hour. I'm a believer.


Its it working?


----------



## macsamurai

LOL - I recognize j2chulo  I'm glad someone from Time Warner is actually reading these posts now!


----------



## j2chulo

ingenue007 said:


> On card 2, I am loosing local NBC channel. One card 1, I loose almost every local channel, TNT, DiscoveryHD, UNIHD. All I care about are upper HD channels. I don't even really watch analog channels except for FX. Tech says basically he can't get channels to work and implying that I will never get all my channels and I should go back to digital box and that cable cards are a 'new' technology that Time Warner doesn't fully support. He's an idiot just like everyone else there.
> 
> I'm not dislodging the card until the tech comes. If he breaks it, they are paying for it.


LOL I know lot of you guys blame on us. Believe me Its nah our fault. we try our best. I mean i know i do. I don't want to get repeat call on me. so i try everything i got on my hand to do the best. but yeah about activating channels and getting the card to work. Most of the time is nah a tech fault but and office fault. if we give them all the info they need to get the card up and running that should end our job there. but Nah lot of time we have to call the office 2,3 and 4 time to make sure all the info had been entered corred. and the the codes on the account are good.  sorry you're having all this trouble


----------



## macsamurai

I know it's not your fault, Juan - or anyone else's in the field. You're ok with me 

Victor is here again now and he's on the phone with someone else who is trying to help.

I have such a headache!


----------



## ingenue007

OK well. tech #3 just left. He got it down to 1 channel missing on both cable cards (local NBC HD) and then swapped cards #8 or 9 in and now I am down to missing a bunch of channels on both cards. He was nice to leave me his cell and supervisors number to call later to see if I can get the channels. He is going to stop by Monday afterwork if I still don't get channels. He's working hard, but it looks like it's an issue on TW's end with authorization of channels. I am supposed to wait for all the hits to supposedly come through now and hopefully give me channels. 

This is unbelieveable. I probably hold the record for # of cable cards tried.


----------



## j2chulo

macsamurai said:


> LOL - I recognize j2chulo  I'm glad someone from Time Warner is actually reading these posts now!


AJJA oh you do... LOL nah glad you do. hope you don't want to kill me too. lol so its it your tivo working? did vitor show up yet?


----------



## j2chulo

VoodooNYC said:


> I agree, has to be the authorization guy. I'm going to try, but I'm having a hell of a time getting a supervisor. Been hung up on 5 times.


Hey i sent few hit to your cable cards. I also called the office and asked some one there to double check your account to make sure everything its correct also asked him to send few authorisation to your cards. He said everything its good with your account, and he sent few activation to your card. Let me know if you still having the problem.


----------



## macsamurai

SUCESS !

I'd say more but I'm still in shock 

HUGE Thanks to Molly, Desmond, Victor, Greg - and of course, Juan, who was lucky to be here when it was only my Plasma that wasn't working with the CableCard - before the TiVo nightmare began a few days later.

All of you will be mentioned by name in the very long letter I'll be sending to TWCNYC HQ in recognition for the many hours you all collectively put in to resolving this problem. You are all tops with me and I hope every other Time Warner employee takes a cue from your work.

Victor told me he was going to make sure a "tech tip" got written up about exactly how this has to be done to achieve success so hopefully this will help future TiVo owners and TWC techs get it right the first time, every time.

And thanks also to Lisa in Carol Gardens, VooDoo in Brooklyn, Stephen H in Murray Hill and Al Lee in Manhattan for collectively sharing the good and the bad so that all of us can benefit from it.


----------



## alee

Woohoo! macsamurai's up and running! :up: 

What was the missing piece of the equation?


----------



## VoodooNYC

Thank God!!!!!!!!! Is it insane to get so emotional about a Tivo? Someone just called and said he would be back out to me too. I knew it had to be an authorization issue.


----------



## VoodooNYC

This is too funny. Victor is here now. Hoping for success.


----------



## Diacritical

VoodooNYC said:


> Thank God!!!!!!!!! Is it insane to get so emotional about a Tivo? Someone just called and said he would be back out to me too. I knew it had to be an authorization issue.


At least they are coming back out. Mine said they would be back out today for Card 1 (2 is working fine), but now it will be *next* Monday (9th) before they can be here. That's partly due to me because I will be in Denver from Tuesday through Friday -- but yesterday they said it wouldbe today.


----------



## jfh3

macsamurai said:


> Anyway, he asked for the S3 SERIAL number (note, this is thesame as the TiVo Service #), which no one else has asked for. He said that is supposed to be entered in order for the pairing to work.


I don't have TWC, but unless they have written some software ESPECIALLY for Series 3 authorizations (very doubtful), they don't need the serial number of the Series 3, *but the serial number of the CableCARD(s)*.

The Tivo works like any CableCard device, like a TV. They need the serial number of the cable card (printed on the card), and the host and data id fields (shown in the CableCARD info screens when the cards are inserted to pair the cards.


----------



## macsamurai

The trick appears to be in the sequence that they do things in the office where they put the serial numbers, host id's and codes in for the pairing AND in the volume of "hits" sent. The guy who got it working just kept sending repeated hits... like hundreds of them... over and over again until the info started populating on my card info screens and channels starting tuning in.

The order on my end in terms of which card went in first was the same for me as it was the very first time.

1 ) insert cable card 1 in bottom slot. give main office the serial number of the card you just inserted (write it down - you're probably going to be repeating it a lot!). The serial number on the SA PowerKey cards (mine anyway) is the TOP (line 1) number on the card, and starts with PK. Now give him the Host ID for that card, from the Host ID screen on your TiVo. Do not insert the 2nd card until the CableCard CP screen says "CP Auth Received." I used the left arrow to go in and out of the screen a few times waiting for it to update. It took just 2-3 minutes. Then we looked at the Decryption status - initially it said Waiting for ECM. Now that it is working it says "ok." The PowerKey status previously said "Waiting for EMM." Now it says "Ready."

2 ) Once the first card is making progress, insert the 2nd card (top slot). Call in the serial number and host ID, as you did with the first one - in my case we still had the guy (Greg.. my hero) on the phone and he was sending repeated hits the entire time. Repeat the above steps.. If you don't see CP Auth Received within a few minutes, they aren't doing it right. It showed up right away for me on the 2nd card. The only difference on my 2nd card is that it still said "Waiting for ECM" and/or Waiting for EMM even once I was finally able to tune in all the channels, including premiums. So I am not sure what the deal is with that but since every channel is working I don't care!

Seriously - from the time Victor returned this afternoon and we popped the cards back out to start with Greg from scratch (same cards, not new ones), it was 10 minutes until all my channels were coming in. Now I obviously didn't test all 1000+ channels in that time so it's very possible some of the ones I don't care about are still trickling in (i don't watch sports, for instance, but we did test ESPN anyway), but there seems to be no reason on earth that it should take more than 1 hour start to finish if the "code man" at the other end of the phone knows what they are doing.

Greg said it's important to call in the first card and make sure it's Auth'd before even inserting the 2nd card. Since he got mine working I will not argue that point - but no one else here seemed to do that so it makes sense.

VooDoo - emotional? Yes, it's just a friggin TV but it is emotional. It's frustrating when something (especially a $1000 something) doesn't work the way it's supposed to and more frustrating when the only people who can fix it seem to not care at all about what you're trying to accomplish. It's hard to accept that something that should be relatively simple is made so complicated because a handful of folks at the top who have the correct information don't always pass it along to those below them, leaving the guys in the field and at the office to struggle just to get a basic installation wrapped up. it shouldn't be that way.

I should not have had to call the TWCNYC main office in order to get a Public Affairs rep assigned to me just to get my cable working properly. The first 6 "customer service" reps and supervisors who all claimed to want to help me should have had the tools at their disposal to do that. but they don't. And they really don't care if my cable is working or not because their paycheck will be the same at the end of the week regardless and they can always blame someone else if I happen to get their correct name and ID number and complain about them to another supervisor - who also can't do anything but pass the problem along to someone else.

Time Warner management - do yourselves and your customers a favor and give your employees the tools and information they need to get the job done. Everyone will be a lot happier and you'll hear fewer complaints, waste less money on overtime and have a better reputation than you currently do. As an organization I think TWCNYC is a "miserable failure." The people who work for you are only as good as you allow them to be, however - and Victor, Greg, Molly, Desmond, Lewis, Juan and 3 or 4 others whose names escape me right now are all ready, willing and able to do the best job they can for you, and for us, your customers. Their only problem is that their hands are tied most of the time and that's management's fault, not theirs. All of these people showed a commitment to getting the job done and were willing to keep digging until they found the answers they needed. Wouldn't it be easier to give them those answers beforehand?


----------



## macsamurai

jfh3 said:


> I don't have TWC, but unless they have written some software ESPECIALLY for Series 3 authorizations (very doubtful), they don't need the serial number of the Series 3, *but the serial number of the CableCARD(s)*.
> 
> The Tivo works like any CableCard device, like a TV. They need the serial number of the cable card (printed on the card), and the host and data id fields (shown in the CableCARD info screens when the cards are inserted to pair the cards.


very true. but he wanted to cover ALL of the bases. ultimately the serial number of the tivo itself was irrelevant, but it made us all feel better knowing that it was there in case anyone questioned it.

The cablecard serial number and the host ID for each card are all that is truly needed. And in some cases the TiVo model number (TCD648250B) is they feel the need to verify that it is listed as a supported device.


----------



## rhanson

SCSIRAID said:


> If the cablecard is in "waiting CP Auth" state then it isnt paired properly. It may be providing channel info to Tivo but it shouldnt decode any of the encrypted content. Suggest you go to "Test Channels" menu for that card and tune to encrypted channels like Discovery HD, InHD, HDNet, ESPNHD.... I bet that you will get a black screen. If not... your provider must be sending those unencrypted or the cablecard is broke in a 'good' way.... which is unlikely on both counts.


I agree. Since I primarily record off the unencrypted local channels it wasn't obvious that only one tuner was getting the encrypted channels.

I was tied up at work until today. The card that is 'Waiting for CP Auth' does not get the encrypted channels. So me 'success' was only partial. Hope I can get this resolved today.

I think the tech might have given the office bad serial # on one of the cards because I was looking at the work order something seemed off on the numbers he wrote down. I pulled the card and sure enough he copied the number wrong. If that number is in the computer at TWC thats why my second card isn't authorizeing.

Good to hear that macsamurai got everything working.


----------



## ingenue007

mine says "cp auth received" deycrption status is OK and power key status is OK yet i am missing quite a bit of upper HD channels.

I think waiting on channels to appear is BS. if they appear, it would be within 15 mins max, not waiting hours. I guess visit #4 (or 5 or 6 or 7 etc) will be needed for me to get channels.


----------



## macsamurai

There was a typo on one of my cards serial numbers after the first trip this morning. The tech that was here read it correctly - but whoever entered it on the other end put a J where a G should have been. The serial numbers were correct on the previous cards (i know because I read them myself and had them read back to me several times).

These guys are giving this info over walkies.. there's background noise and accents to consider. It's not their fault, but mistakes are easy to make when a G sounds like a J over the walkie or someone writes it down wrong somewhere along the line. Don't trust the the number is correct until you have it read back once it's been entered into the account and you've verified it is exactly right.

Rooting for you rhanson!


----------



## VoodooNYC

Success! All channels on both tuners!!!

Thanks to Lisa and Macsamurai and alee and of course.....Victor! My savior, He knew all about this forum too. Hilarious.

Most importantly: The problem we were having was that you need to authorize card 1 first, THEN put in Card 2 and authorize it. (Like it SAYS in the Tivo instructions! Doh!)
I showed Victor the instructions (first time he'd seen it) and he asked for a copy and said he would put it in everyone's mailbox at TWC.

Anyway, I gotta go play with my Tivo! Yah!!


----------



## eisenb11

I just had my install today. Almost everything is working correctly, but I'm running into a problem with G4.

I get locals and analog. I also get HD. The HD Plus, HBO HD, and Showtime HD packages seem to be working...

I can't seem to get G4, though on chan 117.

I have TWC in Redondo Beach, CA...

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## macsamurai

I was showing Victor the Forum when he was here earlier 

He's the only one I didn't give TiVo's instruction sheet to. I gave the previous guys copies and I have the PDF sitting right on my desktop. I didn't even think to print it out for Victor. I was obviously distracted!

And for what it's worth, when Lewis was here last week we did it exactly the way it says in the instructions, doing Card 1 first, then calling back with Card 2 info - but it obviously still didn't work since they must not have been "hitting" the cards correctly.


----------



## VoodooNYC

macsamurai said:


> I was showing Victor the Forum when he was here earlier
> 
> He's the only one I didn't give TiVo's instruction sheet to. I gave the previous guys copies and I have the PDF sitting right on my desktop. I didn't even think to print it out for Victor. I was obviously distracted!
> 
> And for what it's worth, when Lewis was here last week we did it exactly the way it says in the instructions, doing Card 1 first, then calling back with Card 2 info - but it obviously still didn't work since they must not have been "hitting" the cards correctly.


I think you're right. It's the guy he was calling into to authorize the things that's the other hero of the day - his name is John.

You must be REALLY relieved after all your ordeals!


----------



## j2chulo

VoodooNYC said:


> I think you're right. It's the guy he was calling into to authorize the things that's the other hero of the day - his name is John.
> 
> You must be REALLY relieved after all your ordeals!


I'm glad everything it working now. I just did a succeeded install on atlantic ave. but like i said before it take time to get the channels. i sit there for about 30 minutes till the channels came on. It was my last call of the day so. lol but the guy its happy now playing with the tivo setting. lol Voodoo about your tivo i really don't know what went wrong. one thing i forgot to check before i left was the CP authorization. but Once its authorized it should be ready to go. unless other codes are incorrect at the account. oh and hit need to be sent to both host and card ID


----------



## Diacritical

j2chulo said:


> I'm glad everything it working now. I just did a succeeded install on atlantic ave. but like i said before it take time to get the channels. i sit there for about 30 minutes till the channels came on. It was my last call of the day so. lol but the guy its happy now playing with the tivo setting. lol Voodoo about your tivo i really don't know what went wrong. one thing i forgot to check before i left was the CP authorization. but Once its authorized it should be ready to go. unless other codes are incorrect at the account. oh and hit need to be sent to both host and card ID


What would cause the second card to get CP auth quickly, but the first never did get it. I am just off Atlantic -- if I knew you were there I would have laid down in front of your truck. ;-)


----------



## j2chulo

Diacritical said:


> What would cause the second card to get CP auth quickly, but the first never did get it. I am just off Atlantic -- if I knew you were there I would have laid down in front of your truck. ;-)


hmm to tell you the true no all device are the same. one may take longest than other to get the auth go through. but if you 1 card still say nah auth then they may be a prob there. either your card may not be on the system or the host id its wrong or they need to sed few hit to that card. if it already said authorized then you should be fine. unless that card its bad


----------



## VoodooNYC

j2chulo said:


> I'm glad everything it working now. I just did a succeeded install on atlantic ave. but like i said before it take time to get the channels. i sit there for about 30 minutes till the channels came on. It was my last call of the day so. lol but the guy its happy now playing with the tivo setting. lol Voodoo about your tivo i really don't know what went wrong. one thing i forgot to check before i left was the CP authorization. but Once its authorized it should be ready to go. unless other codes are incorrect at the account. oh and hit need to be sent to both host and card ID


No complaints from me, J2! You guys really had a great day in Brooklyn and were more than kind paying mulitple visits. I have nothing but praise for TWC Brooklyn today!!


----------



## macsamurai

You know the real irony of all this is that I was supposed to have a Tivo Tasting House Party tonight and since I had no control over the date TiVo picked and I was not feeling optimistic about this whole ordeal being straightened out, I told the few friends I'd invited over for the hell of it that I was canceling. Of course the TiVo House Party content is all on the S2, so I technically could have done it anyway, but I am soooo not in the mood to extol the virtues of TiVo tonight... LOL

Perhaps those of us in NYC should have our own party once everyone else is finally up and running? We can even invite our friends and TWCNYC to celebrate with us


----------



## j2chulo

macsamurai said:


> You know the real irony of all this is that I was supposed to have a Tivo Tasting House Party tonight and since I had no control over the date TiVo picked and I was not feeling optimistic about this whole ordeal being straightened out, I told the few friends I'd invited over for the hell of it that I was canceling. Of course the TiVo House Party content is all on the S2, so I technically could have done it anyway, but I am soooo not in the mood to extol the virtues of TiVo tonight... LOL
> 
> Perhaps those of us in NYC should have our own party once everyone else is finally up and running? We can even invite our friends and TWCNYC to celebrate with us


HAAHA sound like a good idea. I will have few glass of tequila ouch  will be drunk with the first one i don't drink. lol but i'm glad we made some of you guys happy today. well i'm out its almost time to go home. have a great weekend and enjoy your Tivo. I'm jealous i need one too LOL


----------



## macsamurai

j2chulo said:


> HAAHA sound like a good idea. I will have few glass of tequila ouch  will be drunk with the first one i don't drink. lol but i'm glad we made some of you guys happy today. well i'm out its almost time to go home. have a great weekend and enjoy your Tivo. I'm jealous i need one too LOL


I think the TWCNYC execs need to chip in and buy today's NYC area heroes their very own S3 HD TiVos... don't worry guys, if you have trouble getting your CableCards working we've got your back... LOL


----------



## VoodooNYC

macsamurai said:


> Perhaps those of us in NYC should have our own party once everyone else is finally up and running? We can even invite our friends and TWCNYC to celebrate with us


Laurie: I'm all for it. We can all share installation war stories over a nice bottle of cab while we rewind HD and we can toast Victor, J2 and John.

I'm even willing to invite our friends in Austin and Dallas for completely hijacking this thread today.


----------



## Lisa898

Glad to hear everyone's up and running now. Sounds like it was a long day for everyone involved!

My whole install actually went so smoothly (thanks everyone at TW) that I feel a bit guilty.


----------



## LJJ

Time Warner Columbus, Ohio here. Just got two scientific Atlantic cards installed for $4.95. Installer had never done before. I did all the work with help from you all. It worked on first card immediately, with the exception that I had to navigate to the MMI screen manually. Also, second card would not authorize at first because they did not understand the fact that two cards were in the same box. Once they figured that out, the "hit" was almost instantaneous. So far, so good.


----------



## BGreenstone

Last week I had posted that I got my TW Austin problems resolved when the tech came out and basically reset my Cable Cards. Well, that sorta worked, but there are still unresolved problems. I now get all of the channels that I'm supposed to get, however, every so often I will randomly lose channels. Sometimes the channels will go dead for a few seconds, but sometimes it's hours before they come back online.

For example, at 2:10pm today I suddenly lost all of my analog channels (2-99), and I lost a random spattering of digital channels from (101-999), and I lost my Showtime HD. All the other HD channels kept working. Rebooting the Tivo and things of that nature make no difference... I just have to wait until the channels come back.

This happens every day, and occasionally while the Tivo was recording a show which causes the show to get lost since the Tivo stops recording once the signal goes dead.

TW was pretty clueless on this, but they've been nice and have been trying to be helpful about it. Tivo seems to think that this is an incompatibility problem between the S3 and certain models of CableCards since they say other people have reported this problem too. Their recommendation was to get TW to give me a different model of CableCard, but TW says they only have the one model.

So, is anyone else out there having this problem? If so, what is the model # of the CableCards that you have?

Thanks,

-Brian


----------



## Diacritical

macsamurai said:


> I think the TWCNYC execs need to chip in and buy today's NYC area heroes their very own S3 HD TiVos... don't worry guys, if you have trouble getting your CableCards working we've got your back... LOL


I've got some 30-year-old Macallan scotch for the first tech who gets my "Card 1" up and running. I called customer support and verified the host ID and card ID with them. She sent a signal, but it did not pick it up... and she could not verify the card ID (printed on the card) for me. I guess I'll wait until Oct 9 for the fix.

--


----------



## j2chulo

Diacritical said:


> I've got some 30-year-old Macallan scotch for the first tech who gets my "Card 1" up and running. I called customer support and verified the host ID and card ID with them. She sent a signal, but it did not pick it up... and she could not verify the card ID (printed on the card) for me. I guess I'll wait until Oct 9 for the fix.
> 
> --


And this is where? Optober 9 that's a monday hmm i work that day so get the bottle ready :up:


----------



## j2chulo

Lisa898 said:


> Glad to hear everyone's up and running now. Sounds like it was a long day for everyone involved!
> 
> My whole install actually went so smoothly (thanks everyone at TW) that I feel a bit guilty.


Yeah it was really smooth installation. Im glad i saw that bad splitter cause that will prob had mess up the hole installation.


----------



## Diacritical

j2chulo said:


> And this is where? Optober 9 that's a monday hmm i work that day so get the bottle ready :up:


Clinton St -- right by Atlantic Ave. I hope I do get you ... it sounds like you have it down pat. Though, I have to say, if you do not drink a dram or two of 30-year Macallan may be lost on you. 

Very cool that technician are on these forums. It helps give a more balance and a better view of what is really happening out there.


----------



## rodalpho

Do you work manhattan victor? I've got an appointment oct 5th that I'm trying to get scheduled earlier, I'm on west thirteenth street.


----------



## vpras

Anyone have some quick help:

Card 1 gets all stations and HD

Card 2: nothing above 96 (Orange County, CA) which mean no digital cable channels and no pay (HBO, Show, etc) channels. I do get HD channels, but NOT pay HD.

Card 2 says:
Connected:yes
Enabled by cp:no
Auth: missing_program_key
CA enable: not possible

Called TW and got a rep in Colorado Springs who referenced my work order and said I HAD BEEN WARNED ABOUT TIVO! Would not check Data values. Now waiting for original tech to come back or call - this was his first install - nice enough guy AND HE WILL ASK WHATI KNOW FROM THIS BOARD - can I get an assist please?


----------



## macsamurai

Diacritical - I'm at Atlantic & Henry... and I may need the scotch more than the TW techs do today  When my husband got back home late this afternoon he said he was surprised he didn't find me at Last Exit!


----------



## SCSIRAID

vpras said:


> Anyone have some quick help:
> 
> Card 1 gets all stations and HD
> 
> Card 2: nothing above 96 (Orange County, CA) which mean no digital cable channels and no pay (HBO, Show, etc) channels. I do get HD channels, but NOT pay HD.
> 
> Card 2 says:
> Connected:yes
> Enabled by cp:no
> Auth: missing_program_key
> CA enable: not possible
> 
> Called TW and got a rep in Colorado Springs who referenced my work order and said I HAD BEEN WARNED ABOUT TIVO! Would not check Data values. Now waiting for original tech to come back or call - this was his first install - nice enough guy AND HE WILL ASK WHATI KNOW FROM THIS BOARD - can I get an assist please?


Here is the smoking gun....

Enabled by cp:no

Cable provider has not enabled the card. They probably dont have the right Host ID paired with the cablecard.


----------



## vpras

thanks - any other theories are most welcome


----------



## Lisa898

j2chulo said:


> Yeah it was really smooth installation. Im glad i saw that bad splitter cause that will prob had mess up the hole installation.


Thanks again.  I still don't know how that splitter got there, I didn't put it there, maybe the TW guy who came here last just saw it and left it since my regular cable was working. I was really nervous after all the problems people seemed to be havng that this installation would be more than one appointment and not go well.

You guys did a great job today getting me, macsamurai and voodoo all set up. Hopefully you can help Diacritical and all the other NYC locals up and running now that you seem to know all the possible problems and how to fix it all right.

Glad to see you found the forum. Its great to know that at least some of the TW people care enough about making sure it gets done right that you actually came to see what problems people were having.


----------



## supertek

Sorry brooklyn queens only but if the tech follows the procedures we did today in brooklyn there should be no problems. On monday I will have my dispatchers notify the manhattan crew on the proper procedures. good luck.


----------



## rodalpho

Thanks, hopefully I won't need it with your efforts!


----------



## supertek

This is my first time on this forum so bare with me I will notify the manhattan crew on the proper procedure to install these cable cards on monday when I go back to my office. sorrry but I only work brooklyn and queens. good luck


----------



## tsings31

My install is on Tuesday, 10/3 during the 2-6 time frame. I hope that I'm lucky enough to get one of you experienced techs.


----------



## Diacritical

supertek said:


> This is my first time on this forum so bare with me I will notify the manhattan crew on the proper procedure to install these cable cards on monday when I go back to my office. sorrry but I only work brooklyn and queens. good luck


Supertek --

Thanks for looking into this forum. I'll personally campaign for your beatification if you can convince TW to put up a web page where we can enter the four numbers we need (account ID, card number, card ID, host ID) to verify the settings and to make it "hit" the card for auth. I am about 90% sure now that the host ID and card ID (which have the same format) are reversed for my first card. The tech wrote them down in the opposite order from the second card that worked. When I tried to confirm by phone today, I got the strong feeling the CS rep was humoring me. She did not believe I could tell if the card was authorized or not.

FWIW -- if anyone from TWNYC is reading near a terminal:


Card no: PKBBBRZPS
Card ID: 0-010-334-991-782
Host ID: 0-160-111-917-698


Customer number available on request... ;-)

Job number: 173,980
Order number 10000155202611120001

--


----------



## j2chulo

Diacritical said:


> Supertek --
> 
> Thanks for looking into this forum. I'll personally campaign for your beatification if you can convince TW to put up a web page where we can enter the four numbers we need (account ID, card number, card ID, host ID) to verify the settings and to make it "hit" the card for auth. I am about 90% sure now that the host ID and card ID (which have the same format) are reversed for my first card. The tech wrote them down in the opposite order from the second card that worked. When I tried to confirm by phone today, I got the strong feeling the CS rep was humoring me. She did not believe I could tell if the card was authorized or not.
> 
> FWIW -- if anyone from TWNYC is reading near a terminal:
> 
> 
> Card no: PKBBBRZPS
> Card ID: 0-010-334-991-782
> Host ID: 0-160-111-917-698
> 
> 
> Customer number available on request... ;-)
> 
> Job number: 173,980
> Order number 10000155202611120001
> 
> --


the Cad ID: its no need it. Only Card No: and Host ID

I don't think they will put it reverse. Unless they have that Card ID number you put up there as a Host Number. but how will they get that Card ID number? About putting up a page to verify these number on your account i personally don't think that will be possible. Reasons. It may put the cust account on danger ( Hack) 2nd 
if a cust get to change those number it will mess up the acct and last not even us the tech has access to see a customer account info. We have to call the office to verify this info.


----------



## guerra6880

ingenue007 said:


> mine says "cp auth received" deycrption status is OK and power key status is OK yet i am missing quite a bit of upper HD channels.
> 
> I think waiting on channels to appear is BS. if they appear, it would be within 15 mins max, not waiting hours. I guess visit #4 (or 5 or 6 or 7 etc) will be needed for me to get channels.


Check your OS Build when I was able to get, 2.3.149s2 (0) May 2005, CP Authed I was missing most all of channels it wasn't until I got cards with OS Build 2.3.149.2 from July 2005 that I was able to get everything.


----------



## skweaz

guerra6880 said:


> Check your OS Build when I was able to get, 2.3.149s2 (0) May 2005, CP Authed I was missing most all of channels it wasn't until I got cards with OS Build 2.3.149.2 from July 2005 that I was able to get everything.


FWIW, in my case, my 2005 card has build 2.3.148s2 and my 2006 card has 2.3.149s2 and everything is coming in on both cards.


----------



## Diacritical

j2chulo said:


> the Cad ID: its no need it. Only Card No: and Host ID
> 
> I don't think they will put it reverse. Unless they have that Card ID number you put up there as a Host Number. but how will they get that Card ID number?


All I can tell for sure is that he wrote them both down for both cards and reversed the order on the first card from the second (looking at the work order). He never read the numbers outlout to anyone -- just entered them on his yellow wirelss box and waited for it to light up. I did not get close enough to see what was diplayed there (and it was too busy for me to catch it all without staring for a while).



j2chulo said:


> About putting up a page to verify these number on your account i personally don't think that will be possible. Reasons. It may put the cust account on danger ( Hack)


Shucks... I can transfer funds directly out of my bank account on their website right now... but I understand the concern. It would be nice to be able to see the information on our accounts, though, and to be able to cause a "hit" on one or more boxes.



j2chulo said:


> 2nd if a cust get to change those number it will mess up the acct and last not even us the tech has access to see a customer account info. We have to call the office to verify this info.


I agree that customers should not be able to change anything. That would just invite huge problems for customer support. I've served a little over 15 years in a support organization, so I know what a very small amount of latitude can do to a help desk's work load.

Thanks for the input, j2chulo. It is much appreciated.

--


----------



## j2chulo

Yeah i understand your point of view. and yeah it will be nice if you guys can have an easy way to verify some information on your account. about having the wrong Host Id on your second Or first card. if you get to talk to a good customer Rep on the phone you should be able to give or verify this info with him/her over the phone. I mean that ain't hard to find that information out. but yeah card 1 and host 1 need to pair together. Card 2 and Host 2 Need to be pair together too. so if host 1 is on card 2 you have a prob there. but in your case you said one of your card is fine. Already Auth. so the problem with the other card may be wrong Host ID on it. Maybe wrong Mac. Address of that card on your account. the Mac address should be the PKBBB or something like that if you call as them to read that to you and check your card make should it match. also get the host for that card and read it to them make should it match as well. if thats fine then you should be good just ask for some Hit or Authorization if the probl still there you may have a bad card. Very important do not Switch card position. If card 1 was inserted on slot 1 of your tivo make sure it stay there other wise you just making a bit trouble your account (remeber the Host need to match the card) Switching card around will Divorce this Couple.


----------



## Franco

TWC Dallas area. FINALLY, after all this time, the day for my appointment came yesteday after having to re-schedule it from September 19th because my Series3 hadn't arrived yet (see all 10,000 references to the shipping fiasco). After reading all the horror stories, I was getting paranoid that the tech wouldn't show, that I'd have to fight with him/her about putting the cards in a TiVo, on and on. But none of that happened. Two techs came within the 3-hour window yesterday. They said they had only done a couple of cable-card installs, but never in a TiVo. I gave them the cable card installer instructions, and they seemed fine with it.

The first card we put in was a Motorola with firmware 4.05. After he called in the information, all we got was the TiVo swirly wait screen for "Acquiring Channel Information". But after 10 minutes, no channels. The tech was on the phone with someone, and he asked me if I had the card in slot 1! The person on the other end must have known about the Series3, which impressed (and surprised) me. So we decided to pull that card and try the second card in slot 1. This card was a Motorola with firmware 4.21, and after one of them called in the info for that card, this one did start working. I was able to get SD channels, HD channels, and even INHD (which I think is encrypted? which means the card was fully working?). We did try to put the original card in slot 2, but still a no-go for that one. I was thinking that maybe the revision differences in the firmware was causing the issue, but after reading that others on the forum got cards with those 2 versions working in the same Series3, it's probably just a bad card. A tech will be coming back out on Monday afternoon to bring another card to try out.

I was relieved that the installation went as well as it did. I know that one of the cable cards wasn't functioning, but that seems to be on par with a lot of other users here. Overall, I'm pretty happy to have HD working on the TiVo.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Franco said:


> TWC Dallas area. FINALLY, after all this time, the day for my appointment came yesteday after having to re-schedule it from September 19th because my Series3 hadn't arrived yet (see all 10,000 references to the shipping fiasco). After reading all the horror stories, I was getting paranoid that the tech wouldn't show, that I'd have to fight with him/her about putting the cards in a TiVo, on and on. But none of that happened. Two techs came within the 3-hour window yesterday. They said they had only done a couple of cable-card installs, but never in a TiVo. I gave them the cable card installer instructions, and they seemed fine with it.
> 
> The first card we put in was a Motorola with firmware 4.05. After he called in the information, all we got was the TiVo swirly wait screen for "Acquiring Channel Information". But after 10 minutes, no channels. The tech was on the phone with someone, and he asked me if I had the card in slot 1! The person on the other end must have known about the Series3, which impressed (and surprised) me. So we decided to pull that card and try the second card in slot 1. This card was a Motorola with firmware 4.21, and after one of them called in the info for that card, this one did start working. I was able to get SD channels, HD channels, and even INHD (which I think is encrypted? which means the card was fully working?). We did try to put the original card in slot 2, but still a no-go for that one. I was thinking that maybe the revision differences in the firmware was causing the issue, but after reading that others on the forum got cards with those 2 versions working in the same Series3, it's probably just a bad card. A tech will be coming back out on Monday afternoon to bring another card to try out.
> 
> I was relieved that the installation went as well as it did. I know that one of the cable cards wasn't functioning, but that seems to be on par with a lot of other users here. Overall, I'm pretty happy to have HD working on the TiVo.


Looks like you are halfway there!!!!


----------



## vpras

Card 1 gets all stations and HD

Card 2: nothing above 96 basic (Orange County, CA) which mean no digital cable channels and no pay (HBO, Show, etc) channels. I do get HD channels, but NOT pay HD.

Card 2 says:
Connected:yes
Enabled by cp:no
Auth: missing_program_key
CA enable: not possible


Can one or both of you provide guidance re this issue. My tech won't be back until Wed and I know they will ask what I learned on this board as they have not many, if any installs. The folks on the phone are simply worthless and the hold times are in excess of 30 minutes. Sounds like you two got it goin' on - can you help a former NYC brother out PLEASE!!


----------



## lrhorer

pntsoptional said:


> Seriously though, I cant imagine the S3 will ever be the "mass market" product the S2 is. CC cards are just too finicky and you have to know more about the install process than the techs.
> Oh, I disagree entirely. When I worked for the cable company, the most common complaint by far was having to have a set top converter. People just do not want them, and have been screaming for a Cable Card type solution for 30 years. Now, the number of CC televisions is growing rapidly, and I suspect befgore too many more years have passed, all the cable company's set top terminals and DVRs will use cablecard. Cablecard is even more attractive to the CATV company than to the consumer, because it frees them from being locked into a single vendor for their boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> pntsoptional said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I also have all the HBO feeds, so switched digital doesn't seem to be an issue yet
> 
> 
> 
> SDV will be an issue, no question, but I strongly suspect it won't be a very big one.
> 
> There is an excellent chance the 2-way CC modules will not require any upgrades at all on the part of the receiver (in this case, the S3 TiVo) to capture ordinary SDV. Pay-Per-View or Video on Demand and options like StartOver and I-Control might or might not require an upgrade to the receiver (the CC card creates its own menus on the receiver via HTML, so it should not be necessary, even for those services), but the TiVo itself makes most of those options irrelevant. Why bother with VOD, when one can merely select to record the content in the To Do list and watch it at one's convenience? Is the user so anxious he can't wait until a day or so later to watch the program? With TiVo, there's always lots of great stuff to watch in the mean time. IPPV may not be available, but I have no problem waiting a month or two until the program airs on the regular premium channels. The rest of the features are handled better by the TiVo than the set top terminal, anyway.
> 
> Will there be an issue? Sure. You will need to arrange to obtain a Series II CableCard. That may mean going through the whole rigamarole of scheduling a visit from an installer, again, but by then CC installs will be much more trailing edge than now, and they may have even waked up to the fact they can save money by having the customer install the service. That's what happened with DOCSIS broadband modems. It's even not entirely unlikely the same thing may happen with CC modules: the consumer may be able to pick one up at Best Buy and tell the CATV company to go fly a kite with their monthly CC fees.
> 
> The bottom line? Don't panic.
Click to expand...


----------



## lrhorer

minckster said:


> Here's the link for TWCNYC's refund policy for outages: http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/customer/serviceinfo.html It looks like you qualify for a day's refund if cable is out for at least four hours. Keep at em!


Oh, whoopie. A whole day's refund. For most CATV customers, that's less than $5. It wouldn't be worth my time on the phone.


----------



## lrhorer

spsmyk said:


> got a rep that said "Sure you can pick them up at the office - come down when convenient"...
> 
> In a bit of a panic yesterday thinking TW would find a way to mess up my precisely planned project, so I called back and was informed that of course I could do the install myself - "Come on down and pick them up at your convenience"...
> 
> Walked in today at lunch (to an insane line) and waited for 35 minutes. I'll give you one guess as to the response I got:
> 
> "I'm sorry. We have to roll a truck and do the install. We can be there between 12 and 5 next Friday".


'A little tip for the future: When a CSR assures you of such a thing, be very nice, but insist you get his / her full name or at least first name and CSR ID. Then insist to speak with a supervisor and get his / her name or ID. It is also helpful to call during regular business hours and then also ask for the phone number of a supervisor at the service center where you intend to get the device. Get their name / ID and verify they have the item in stock *at that service center* before getting in your car. The chances are if the policy is indeed no-pickup, then you will find out. If it is, but they still try to give you the bum's rush, the names of the supervisors will help grease the skids. It's still not a guarantee, but it's liable to save you time and frustration.


----------



## Diacritical

j2chulo said:


> ... also get the host for that card and read it to them make should it match as well. if thats fine then you should be good just ask for some Hit or Authorization if the probl still there you may have a bad card.


FWIW -- I just tried again and while the CSR did say that I had the right card ID, he said there was no way to tell what host ID was in their system without sending a truck to my house. That's not true, of course, but it seemed to be where the script ended. He would not even let me read it off to him since a technician would have to be on-site to do that. Seems like a potential waste of everyone's time not to just look up what the settings are and fix them if necessary.


----------



## wemcbain

after 2 yrs of very satisfied s2 useage I am anxiously awaiting my new S3 which should arrive by the end of the week. The new HDTV should arrive in a couple of days.

I now have to arrange an appt. with TW. for the installation of the 2 cable cards. Has anyone have suggestions or comments in dealing Time Warner Manhattan.


----------



## lrhorer

Well, I have everything working, so I thought I would detail the problems I had, and the ones I avoided. I had a CC installed in my Mitsubishi 8 months ago, and that install was... a bit painful. The CC was even more bleeding edge then, however, and the TWC was dealing with a batch of bad CableCards. We had to try three to get one which worked. After that, there were issues with the account settings, and there has been an ongoing issue with the TV Guide and time setting streams in the VBI when the card is in place. Thank heavens the TiVo won't have any such issues, because its gets it time and guide data out of band (via the internet). 

OK, so I called on Thursday (9/28) and despite the nearly endless ARU maneuvering, still got a person on the line who could not help me, and transferred me after my rather long spiel on what was necessary. The next person was the right one, and I carefully explained I would be removing a DVR, removing a set top, transferring the existing CC and adding an additional CC. I had him read back his comments from the ticket and list a detail of the new service. Everything was correct. He informed me the card upgrade would require a truck roll, and told me the firtst available appointment was Saturday 16:00 to 20:00. I wasn't thrilled, but it could have been worse, so I said it would be OK and we hung up. 

I installed the TiVo and moved the CableCard over from the Mitsubishi. The card came up, but did not authorize. Thus, all the non-encrypted digital and HD channels were available, but none of the encrypted ones. 

On Saturday, I got tied up for a while and wasn't able to call to check on the status until nearly 18:00. I was able to get through fairly quickly, and they said the install was being handled by a contractor. They gave me a number for the contractor, and I called to verify they had (hopefully) two CableCards. The girl called he installer and said he had not picked up any CableCards at all, and the install work order only called for them to remove a trap. I told her she needed to have the installer pick up at least one (preferably two) cards before heading to my house. She said I would have to call TWC to have them contact her to authorize the change in the work order. When I hung up with her, it was 18:02. 

I called TWC, and spent almost a full hour trying to get a human being on the line. When I finally did, it was 18:55. The ARU had confirmed ny appointment still showed active for 16:00 to 20:00 the same day, but by the time the human came online, he said the install had been rescheduled. I told him I had not authorized any such thing. After supposedly checking something, he claimed both the erroneous work order and the unauthorized reschedule were the fault of the contractor. I'm skeptical. In any case, I raised Hell (I had been very pleasant with everyone until then), but he insisted it was not possible to get anyone out until Sunday. I would have insisted on speaking to a supervisor, but I decided to leave well enough alone, because there were a couple of shows on the TWC DVR I had decided to transfer to my Series I TiVo, and the extra time would allow me to do this. 

In the mean time, I went ahead and called the trouble line, explaining the existing CableCard was no longer in the same TV and needed to be re-authorized with a new Host ID. He didn't object, and within 5 minutes all my channels were available. I has a half happy camper. 

Today (Sunday) I called in to check on the status a half hour before the start of the window. She called the person, and he indicated he would be at the house within an hour and a half. This time, they were TWC employees (two of them), one was a tech, the other an installer, and they arrived a few minutes earlier than promised. To be sure, they were both very green, and had only been working for TWC since May. This is to be expected. Trouble and / or install tickets worked after hours or on weekends are much more likely to be handled by rookies. The seasoned veterans have paid their dues and are much less likely to be assigned an after hours or weekend shift. Nonetheless, both had handled CableCard installs, but neither had handled an S3 TiVo. They both were aware S3 TiVos could handle CableCards, however. 

We installed the second card, and it was recognized as being inserted, but it did not load properly, as reported by the status screen. I restarted the TiVo, and while the unit was booting, I took the installer into the other room where I had been recording the content off the DVR onto the Series I TiVo. We gathered together the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR and the set top terminal and walked back to the other room to await the TiVo. The card was still not loaded properly. I powered the TiVo off and back on. It still was not loaded. We removed and re-inserted the card, and finally it came up with the ordinary status creens. It would not authorize, however, and when I tried the channel test, it said it had no signal. 

At this point the inclination might have been to try a different card, but thank goodness long experience has taught me not to assume anything. I asked them to let me check something before they pulled the card - more to make sure the first card was not being impacted by the second card as one report has had it than anything else, but when I did the signal on the first card was horrible. There was a picture, but it was more snow than picture, and that only on analog channels. This was the case across the board, with the higher frequencies being a bit better than the lower frequencies. I knew instantly what had happened. When the installer went behind the entertainment center to get the DVR and set top, he had accidentally kicked out the power brick which feeds DC to the house amplifier. No wonder the second card wasn't authorizing even after it loaded properly! 

In any case, after we plugged the transformer back in, we got the CSR on the phone and had him send another hit to the second CableCard. Within 10 minutes I had the guided setup re-done and was receiving all channels. After that, all I had to do was go back to the To Do list and tell the TiVo it no longer had to clip or not record the conflicting content. 

It could have been worse.


----------



## optivity

Is anyone using a TiVo® Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder with Albany Time Warner Cable?


----------



## routerman

lrhorer said:


> pntsoptional said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I cant imagine the S3 will ever be the "mass market" product the S2 is. CC cards are just too finicky and you have to know more about the install process than the techs.
> Oh, I disagree entirely. When I worked for the cable company, the most common complaint by far was having to have a set top converter. People just do not want them, and have been screaming for a Cable Card type solution for 30 years. Now, the number of CC televisions is growing rapidly, and I suspect befgore too many more years have passed, all the cable company's set top terminals and DVRs will use cablecard. Cablecard is even more attractive to the CATV company than to the consumer, because it frees them from being locked into a single vendor for their boxes.
> 
> SDV will be an issue, no question, but I strongly suspect it won't be a very big one.
> 
> There is an excellent chance the 2-way CC modules will not require any upgrades at all on the part of the receiver (in this case, the S3 TiVo) to capture ordinary SDV. Pay-Per-View or Video on Demand and options like StartOver and I-Control might or might not require an upgrade to the receiver (the CC card creates its own menus on the receiver via HTML, so it should not be necessary, even for those services), but the TiVo itself makes most of those options irrelevant. Why bother with VOD, when one can merely select to record the content in the To Do list and watch it at one's convenience? Is the user so anxious he can't wait until a day or so later to watch the program? With TiVo, there's always lots of great stuff to watch in the mean time. IPPV may not be available, but I have no problem waiting a month or two until the program airs on the regular premium channels. The rest of the features are handled better by the TiVo than the set top terminal, anyway.
> 
> Will there be an issue? Sure. You will need to arrange to obtain a Series II CableCard. That may mean going through the whole rigamarole of scheduling a visit from an installer, again, but by then CC installs will be much more trailing edge than now, and they may have even waked up to the fact they can save money by having the customer install the service. That's what happened with DOCSIS broadband modems. It's even not entirely unlikely the same thing may happen with CC modules: the consumer may be able to pick one up at Best Buy and tell the CATV company to go fly a kite with their monthly CC fees.
> 
> The bottom line? Don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The CableCARD is only a decryption device. So the Series 2 card is both a decryption device and a QPSK modulator? I need to do some more research. The only 2-way CC TV I have heard about is a Samsung and I believe the upstream transmitter is in the TV itself. I have not seen any documentation on a 2-way card actually having some sort of transmitter in it. Can anyone on this thread post a link to a good location for the 2-way CableCARDs?
Click to expand...


----------



## Gene S

j2chulo said:


> the Cad ID: its no need it. Only Card No: and Host ID
> 
> I don't think they will put it reverse. Unless they have that Card ID number you put up there as a Host Number. but how will they get that Card ID number? About putting up a page to verify these number on your account i personally don't think that will be possible. Reasons. It may put the cust account on danger ( Hack) 2nd
> if a cust get to change those number it will mess up the acct and last not even us the tech has access to see a customer account info. We have to call the office to verify this info.


The requirements for TWC must be different from market to market. Here in SC, the Card ID and Host ID are the only two things the tech called in. At first he started naming the Card No (PKBB yada, yada, yada..) and the rep on the line said to stop, she didn't need that number. The tech wrote down the card and mac numbers on the work order sheet, but he never passed that info along on the phone while he was here. And I had everything working before he left.


----------



## j2chulo

Diacritical said:


> FWIW -- I just tried again and while the CSR did say that I had the right card ID, he said there was no way to tell what host ID was in their system without sending a truck to my house. That's not true, of course, but it seemed to be where the script ended. He would not even let me read it off to him since a technician would have to be on-site to do that. Seems like a potential waste of everyone's time not to just look up what the settings are and fix them if necessary.


HAHA wow thats really bad I mean why cant he check whats your host id on the second card? if the tech just going to read it off to him when he come to your house. well you know what prob nah to him but to a person who can really see that info in the office because the problem here is that. this person you spoke to its unable to check that for you. I donno why... but yeah that may be your hole issues


----------



## j2chulo

Gene S said:


> The requirements for TWC must be different from market to market. Here in SC, the Card ID and Host ID are the only two things the tech called in. At first he started naming the Card No (PKBB yada, yada, yada..) and the rep on the line said to stop, she didn't need that number. The tech wrote down the card and mac numbers on the work order sheet, but he never passed that info along on the phone while he was here. And I had everything working before he left.


Oh wow. hmm yeah every system work different thats right. sorry i guest i can't help you on that


----------



## hookbill

j2chulo, I just want to thank you for even showing up here. Shows a lot of guts.

Indeed not all TW systems are the same. Specially with the Adelphia takeover and Comcast merging. Apparently the Comcast people (Now TW) in my area can't get cards, probably because they are moto's and I'm SA so no problem (I hope, install on Wednesday).


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

I'm in Austin, and I've just read the 19 pages of this thread so far, and quite frankly, it is pretty disturbing. The huge variations in experiences before, during and after installation make me wonder if this is a good step for me. I have been a Tivo customer since the very first one's were available, and my family loves the interface, and probably would not want to go to the crappy DVR provided by TWC. I'm currently a DirecTV Tivo customer. 

I am moving to HD as soon as I can verify it will work in my house, and thought I'd make some upgrades to the rest of my equipment all at once, so an S3 is part of the plan at the moment. While I don't like it, I can deal with the one time hassle of setup. However, if I am going to have to deal with random dropping of channels after the fact, and spending hours on the phone with TWC, or worse yet, having to deal with my family who can't understand why the new system doesn't work, I'm not sure this is really an upgrade over what I have right now.

Anyone in Austin have any recommendations for a good installer? I don't mind waiting for someone who has done this a time or two, and I'm not even sure if I can request a specific installer. Heck, I'd spif the guy an extra $100 if he knew what he was doing and got the job done in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## mentalradio

eisenb11 said:


> I just had my install today. Almost everything is working correctly, but I'm running into a problem with G4.
> 
> I get locals and analog. I also get HD. The HD Plus, HBO HD, and Showtime HD packages seem to be working...
> 
> I can't seem to get G4, though on chan 117.
> 
> I have TWC in Redondo Beach, CA...
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?


My install took place on Saturday - and believe it or not - absolutely no problems. FOUR, yes FOUR, TW contracted installers showed up... none of whom knew anything about Tivo. I'm not sure if all of them were there to learn about installing Tivo or what, but they had a lively discussion about me in Spanish about being stupid for spending $800, no brains, etc etc. I walked them through what they needed to do, following the installs instructions from Tivo and from the posts here. Everything worked right the first time - then on their way out I told them in Spanish that they might want to be more careful what they say - some of us gringos know Spanish too...

really wish I had a picture of their expressions...

I want to extend my thanks to all of you posting your tech/install issues here... I think it saved me knowing what to look for and avoid some mistakes - installers (all 4) were in and out in 20 minutes.

Eisenb11 - In response to your post, I'm in LA (Silverlake - between downtown and Hollywood) former Adelphia... for me, all channels including G4, all HD and premium channels are up and running -

and btw - thanks for your advice earlier to check up on CSR's info that I could just pick up the CC at the office before driving over to TW Santa Monica office. That info from the CSR was, of course, not true.... saved me a drive through westside traffic.


----------



## [email protected]

optivity said:


> Is anyone using a TiVo® Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder with Albany Time Warner Cable?


I live in Bolton Landing and have the S3 up and running fine.


----------



## allenplu

Mentalradio:

I am hoping very much that my 10/7 retry at install will go through the way yours did.

My prior install had no success. Then I had the manager of the Ontario call center refuse to send another person because he stated Time Warner will not "help our competitors". He guaranteed a call back from the top level manager of the Ontario call center, which never happened. When I called three times again, I was hung up on twice, then finally got the Colorado Springs call center. A supervisor said that he cannot support the Series 3, and insists that it is not compatible. He finally agreed to send a tech next week saying that he's going to charge me for the trip charge whether it works or not. So I'm hoping that everything works this week.

I'm at least hoping that they try harder than they've been trying.


----------



## SCSIRAID

allenplu said:


> Mentalradio:
> 
> I am hoping very much that my 10/7 retry at install will go through the way yours did.
> 
> My prior install had no success. Then I had the manager of the Ontario call center refuse to send another person because he stated Time Warner will not "help our competitors". He guaranteed a call back from the top level manager of the Ontario call center, which never happened. When I called three times again, I was hung up on twice, then finally got the Colorado Springs call center. A supervisor said that he cannot support the Series 3, and insists that it is not compatible. He finally agreed to send a tech next week saying that he's going to charge me for the trip charge whether it works or not. So I'm hoping that everything works this week.
> 
> I'm at least hoping that they try harder than they've been trying.


Have you involved the Tivo HD team? They offered support for anyone having issues with cablecos not wanting to provide cablecards.


----------



## eisenb11

mentalradio said:


> My install took place on Saturday - and believe it or not - absolutely no problems. FOUR, yes FOUR, TW contracted installers showed up... none of whom knew anything about Tivo. I'm not sure if all of them were there to learn about installing Tivo or what, but they had a lively discussion about me in Spanish about being stupid for spending $800, *no brains, etc etc*. I walked them through what they needed to do, following the installs instructions from Tivo and from the posts here. Everything worked right the first time - then on their way out I told them in Spanish that they might want to be more careful what they say - some of us gringos know Spanish too...


They're just jealous! 



> Eisenb11 - In response to your post, I'm in LA (Silverlake - between downtown and Hollywood) former Adelphia... for me, all channels including G4, all HD and premium channels are up and running


Ah nice! I found that the list of channels I don't get also includes all of the HBO and Showtime channels *except* HBO HD and Showtime HD... this is getting weird... I have another installer appt on Friday for them to check it out.



> and btw - thanks for your advice earlier to check up on CSR's info that I could just pick up the CC at the office before driving over to TW Santa Monica office. That info from the CSR was, of course, not true.... saved me a drive through westside traffic.


Very welcome! I had a CSR pull that on me too and I told them they were wrong and made them call the local office to verify (which proved I was right). The CSRs are national and the CC policies are local to each branch so I don't blaim them for being confused... it *is* confusing!


----------



## optivity

[email protected] said:


> I live in Bolton Landing and have the S3 up and running fine.


Thanks for your response. I called Time Warner yesterday and got the usual run around where they will not guarantee reliable service for the S3 w/CableCARDs. I don't see what all the fuss is about given my PDP has been installed w/CableCARD for 16 months without problem. So are there any copy protection restrictions that you are aware of? Can you time-shift record programs and save them as long as you want to?


----------



## Franco

Update for my install (Dallas area). Since one of the cable cards didn't work from Saturday's install, the tech came out again this afternoon to try a different card. Unfortunately, this card doesn't seem to be working either. They tried to "hit" the card twice, but I was unable to test the channels at any time. The card the tech brought today was a Motorola with a firmware revision of 4.05; the same revision as the one that didn't work on Saturday. The tech told his manager to have someone specifically check the revision of the card before he picks another one up, though I highly doubt anyone will do so because they'd have to plug the card into a TV (or a Series3  ) just to check the firmware level.

At least one card is still working (anyone watching those Discovery: Atlas specials? They look awesome!). The saga continues...


----------



## eisenb11

Interesting. A CSR last night told me I was having problems because the firmware on my cards is old.

Why can't they just update the firmware over the network?

They said a tech has to come to my place on Fri to handle this...


----------



## rodalpho

wemcbain said:


> after 2 yrs of very satisfied s2 useage I am anxiously awaiting my new S3 which should arrive by the end of the week. The new HDTV should arrive in a couple of days.
> 
> I now have to arrange an appt. with TW. for the installation of the 2 cable cards. Has anyone have suggestions or comments in dealing Time Warner Manhattan.


Schedule the appointment RIGHT NOW. I called sept 26 and they couldn't fit me in before oct 5. I've been calling every single day seeing if any spots opened up, but no luck. So my s3 is sitting there recording SDTV cooking shows from PBS. The only HD I've watched so far is shannon. Makes me a sad, sad panda.


----------



## danator

> Update for my install (Dallas area). Since one of the cable cards didn't work from Saturday's install, the tech came out again this afternoon to try a different card. Unfortunately, this card doesn't seem to be working either. They tried to "hit" the card twice, but I was unable to test the channels at any time. The card the tech brought today was a Motorola with a firmware revision of 4.05; the same revision as the one that didn't work on Saturday. The tech told his manager to have someone specifically check the revision of the card before he picks another one up, though I highly doubt anyone will do so because they'd have to plug the card into a TV (or a Series3 ) just to check the firmware level.


In Dallas as well, Farmers Branch, so we probably have the same tech.

Anyway, both mine are 4.05, motorola. Worked, 4.15 didn't work.

So he only tested twice and walked away? You gonna need to push them harder than that, We tried more than 10 times with different slots and swapping cards and finally get it to work. I would called and ask tech nicely to bring more than 1 card next time.


----------



## Franco

danator said:


> In Dallas as well, Farmers Branch, so we probably have the same tech.
> 
> Anyway, both mine are 4.05, motorola. Worked, 4.15 didn't work.
> 
> So he only tested twice and walked away? You gonna need to push them harder than that, We tried more than 10 times with different slots and swapping cards and finally get it to work. I would called and ask tech nicely to bring more than 1 card next time.


They tried to send a hit to the card twice, but nothing happened. At least with the first 4.05 rev card on Saturday, the TiVo started trying to acquire the channels. With this card today, I get nothing after waiting for a 1/2-hour after each hit. It just doesn't look like the hit is coming through. I'm not sure what else I could do with the tech there.

If I called TWC support and tried to talk to a technician, would they even try to troubleshoot with me?


----------



## eisenb11

I've had bad luck with TWC support and cable cards. The one's I've talked to will do nothing other than schedule an appointment for a truck roll.

When I called, they wouldn't do anything over the phone.


----------



## danator

> If I called TWC support and tried to talk to a technician, would they even try to troubleshoot with me?


I tried and even reasoned with CSR, what's the point for me to wait days while i can troubleshoot and read the screen just like the tech. I could save a buck or two for them if that help....All i wanted is get me someone knows cable card or pull up and know what to do the data.

One of the cable guy mentioned TWC change the way Comcast used to work around here. You can't talk to dispatch directly, customer service will not get you to cable department but will roll a truck. They like to spending money, what can i say. 

Despite how much i reasoned, she won't do it. Though she finally said she would but coudln't locate the tech at that moment. I asked for Extension or direct connection to the tech and i would leave a message....but she just won't do it....LOL. I really hope the cable card continue to work, i really don't have to time to entertain thier silly regulation. It's stupid, i hope TWC see what's the problem here.



> They tried to send a hit to the card twice, but nothing happened. At least with the first 4.05 rev card on Saturday, the TiVo started trying to acquire the channels. With this card today, I get nothing after waiting for a 1/2-hour after each hit. It just doesn't look like the hit is coming through. I'm not sure what else I could do with the tech there.


I have the same issue, the first card that used to work except premium channels was ruled out a bad unit but we got it to work eventually. I don't know it's human error on terminal ends entering wrong digit somewhere or what.

My tech was already late for other jobs he had in schedule but he had the will to try. I was afraid he would suggested my tivo got a bad driver that won't receive signal.


----------



## ingenue007

time warner contractors 4 and 5 out at my place. still no channels. they have digital boxes, signal verifiers, dismantled panels in my wall and still no channels. they say their company has done 6+ tivos and this is the only one giving them problems. ugh....


----------



## vpras

allenplu said:


> Mentalradio:
> 
> I am hoping very much that my 10/7 retry at install will go through the way yours did.
> 
> My prior install had no success. Then I had the manager of the Ontario call center refuse to send another person because he stated Time Warner will not "help our competitors". He guaranteed a call back from the top level manager of the Ontario call center, which never happened. When I called three times again, I was hung up on twice, then finally got the Colorado Springs call center. A supervisor said that he cannot support the Series 3, and insists that it is not compatible. He finally agreed to send a tech next week saying that he's going to charge me for the trip charge whether it works or not. So I'm hoping that everything works this week.
> 
> I'm at least hoping that they try harder than they've been trying.


I have spoken with the very same call center (Ontario) and the one in Chattsworth (can't "see" Adelphia customers) and Garden Grove (can't "see" the Adelphia customer) and Colorado Springs. I have been denied a supervisor. I have had promises made that the tech will c/b after an 'incomplete', blah, blah, blah. I have NOT ONCE raised my voice even an octave. I have not once used a four letter word. Hands down TW is the WORST phone center staff I have dealt with in the tech universe - and that include off-shore centers where I can't understand the staff. The seemingly intelligent suggestion that they cannot verify data value via phone but must send a truck is not intelligent to TW - they would rather waste your time and their money - or is it both our time and our money. On a less bleak note the installer who came the first first time was sincerely trying. If I am lucky enough to get someone with a similar temperament on Wed. I'll be in business.

In the unlikely event that TW management folks (not the VERY helpful techs that have the balls to sincerely offer assistance on this board - thank you!) are reading any of this, note: you have bitten off more that you can chew. Your attempt to absorb Comcast and Adelphia WILL effect shareholder value. Your phone reps cannot berate customers. I will not be bullied into buying anything I do not want from you (your DVR vs. TiVo).

My friends recently asked me with what I make an hour (a very fair wage) why do I bother with this. The answer is simple - IT IS THE PRINCIPLE DAMN IT!!

I feel better now Allen - good luck with your install.


----------



## ingenue007

*Time Warner Austin is HORRIBLE*

someone help. i had 2 techs that just left. i think we were on cards 10+. we've tried re-pairing cards, re-hitting, changing all old splitters, boosters put on (signal they said is +17 now) and i am still missing channels. I'll get some upper channels, but loose the other channels. Now I have all locals, but loose TNT and Discovery HD. Other times I get TNT, Discovery, but loose some locals. It's ridiculous. It HAS TO BE *TW AUSTIN'S END*. So many cards have been tried. I obviously am capable of receiving those signals. It must be the authorization on TW's end. 1 week from now more TW techs are coming out. This will be 5th tech visit and 12+ hours spent on this issue.

UNBELIEVABLE. THIS IS A NIGHTMARE.


----------



## j2chulo

hookbill said:


> j2chulo, I just want to thank you for even showing up here. Shows a lot of guts.
> 
> Indeed not all TW systems are the same. Specially with the Adelphia takeover and Comcast merging. Apparently the Comcast people (Now TW) in my area can't get cards, probably because they are moto's and I'm SA so no problem (I hope, install on Wednesday).


Oh wow i didn't know we being taking over other area. I hope TW take over my cable Vision Area. lol Im tied of paying so much fo so little im getting. I want my free cable. Plus i want to buy a 42" plasma which will deff will look nice with a CC on it. Im thinking about getting the Tivo But i think im just going to wait till the price drop down. I will try to keep you guys inform about whats going on on our system in brooklyn. I know the Two way card its being tested right now so that coming on it way. Also Cellular phone that you can use it as house phone and take with you like a cell when you leave your house. but no much info on that yet


----------



## j2chulo

mentalradio said:


> My install took place on Saturday - and believe it or not - absolutely no problems. FOUR, yes FOUR, TW contracted installers showed up... none of whom knew anything about Tivo. I'm not sure if all of them were there to learn about installing Tivo or what, but they had a lively discussion about me in Spanish about being stupid for spending $800, no brains, etc etc. I walked them through what they needed to do, following the installs instructions from Tivo and from the posts here. Everything worked right the first time - then on their way out I told them in Spanish that they might want to be more careful what they say - some of us gringos know Spanish too...
> 
> really wish I had a picture of their expressions...
> 
> I want to extend my thanks to all of you posting your tech/install issues here... I think it saved me knowing what to look for and avoid some mistakes - installers (all 4) were in and out in 20 minutes.
> 
> Eisenb11 - In response to your post, I'm in LA (Silverlake - between downtown and Hollywood) former Adelphia... for me, all channels including G4, all HD and premium channels are up and running -
> 
> and btw - thanks for your advice earlier to check up on CSR's info that I could just pick up the CC at the office before driving over to TW Santa Monica office. That info from the CSR was, of course, not true.... saved me a drive through westside traffic.


HAHA that was funny i would love to see their face too when they heard you talking spanish to them. LOL i had similar problem too. but reverse. LOl people talking spanish thinking im from like Trinidad Guyana or some middle east country. when i get back at them in spanish they be like   You're hispanic? LOL


----------



## j2chulo

eisenb11 said:


> Interesting. A CSR last night told me I was having problems because the firmware on my cards is old.
> 
> Why can't they just update the firmware over the network?
> 
> They said a tech has to come to my place on Fri to handle this...


We do update it over the network but for some weird reason i had to replaced a card that took over a day doing this update so i believe old card my nah be suitable to this update.


----------



## j2chulo

danator said:


> In Dallas as well, Farmers Branch, so we probably have the same tech.
> 
> Anyway, both mine are 4.05, motorola. Worked, 4.15 didn't work.
> 
> So he only tested twice and walked away? You gonna need to push them harder than that, We tried more than 10 times with different slots and swapping cards and finally get it to work. I would called and ask tech nicely to bring more than 1 card next time.


Good Idea to ask to bring more that one. i don't know how the system work out there but here it can take up to like an hour to get the card working so you probably not giving the card enought time to be hit and authorized. again i don't know the system out there so i may be wrong


----------



## j2chulo

ingenue007 said:


> *Time Warner Austin is HORRIBLE*
> 
> someone help. i had 2 techs that just left. i think we were on cards 10+. we've tried re-pairing cards, re-hitting, changing all old splitters, boosters put on (signal they said is +17 now) and i am still missing channels. I'll get some upper channels, but loose the other channels. Now I have all locals, but loose TNT and Discovery HD. Other times I get TNT, Discovery, but loose some locals. It's ridiculous. It HAS TO BE *TW AUSTIN'S END*. So many cards have been tried. I obviously am capable of receiving those signals. It must be the authorization on TW's end. 1 week from now more TW techs are coming out. This will be 5th tech visit and 12+ hours spent on this issue.
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE. THIS IS A NIGHTMARE.


Wow are they fully digital system ready on your area? because that sound like either the area its not ready for digital OR lot of leakage on your Cable Drop. Question did you had a digital box before the card? was the box working fine on those channels? if so them something extrange its going on. If not then the problem could be leakage. leakage on the your line or maybe on another customer line who is connected on the same TWC Main box can couse this type of problem that here in brooklyn we scalate it to the Plan department who take care of that


----------



## ingenue007

j2chulo said:


> Wow are they fully digital system ready on your area? because that sound like either the area its not ready for digital OR lot of leakage on your Cable Drop. Question did you had a digital box before the card? was the box working fine on those channels? if so them something extrange its going on. If not then the problem could be leakage. leakage on the your line or maybe on another customer line who is connected on the same TWC Main box can couse this type of problem that here in brooklyn we scalate it to the Plan department who take care of that


Yes I did have a digital box before hand and yes I did receive all my digital and HD channels w/o issue. I currently live in a fairly new appt (prob built in 2000 or so) and they ripped out the splitters in my wall and replaced it, put thicker cables in everywhere, checked signal strengths (I think I heard +17), tried 10+ cards, etc. I don't know what is going on. I've received all those channels at one point or another with the cable cards, it's just never at the same time. Each authorization or re-pairing causes certain channels to go away for some reason. I will mention leakage next time. If after a couple more truck rolls and I can't get HD, I'm gonna dump TW and just stick to OTA. I want verizon FiOS.


----------



## j2chulo

Remember guys Missing individual channels may nah be a Card Problem. It could be relate to other problem in the house or outside. A clean installation (Clean signal ) mean it should work with no problem but having bad splitter. ( 99Cents ) and some RadioShock splitter can cause tremendous problem i see this everyday. so before you go crazy thinking its the card or your tivo or your account just take a look at your cable line. Loose cable also contribute to this problem


----------



## Lisa898

rodalpho said:


> Schedule the appointment RIGHT NOW. I called sept 26 and they couldn't fit me in before oct 5. I've been calling every single day seeing if any spots opened up, but no luck. So my s3 is sitting there recording SDTV cooking shows from PBS. The only HD I've watched so far is shannon. Makes me a sad, sad panda.


Just as a temporary measure, you might try throwing a cheapie radio shack antena on the Tivo until you get an appointment. I was able to get all the networks in HD doing that in Brooklyn while I waited for my appointment with TWC.


----------



## j2chulo

ingenue007 said:


> Yes I did have a digital box before hand and yes I did receive all my digital and HD channels w/o issue. I currently live in a fairly new appt (prob built in 2000 or so) and they ripped out the splitters in my wall and replaced it, put thicker cables in everywhere, checked signal strengths (I think I heard +17), tried 10+ cards, etc. I don't know what is going on. I've received all those channels at one point or another with the cable cards, it's just never at the same time. Each authorization or re-pairing causes certain channels to go away for some reason. I will mention leakage next time. If after a couple more truck rolls and I can't get HD, I'm gonna dump TW and just stick to OTA. I want verizon FiOS.


Hmm strange. Do you still have a Cable box at your house? if yes which one scientic atlanta? or pioneer? also strong signal its not good either depending on the system. but that should not be the problem leakage may be or account issue. but if you have the box try this hook it up and see if those channels come in if they do then something wrong with the card or setting with that card


----------



## ingenue007

j2chulo said:


> Hmm strange. Do you still have a Cable box at your house? if yes which one scientic atlanta? or pioneer? also strong signal its not good either depending on the system. but that should not be the problem leakage may be or account issue. but if you have the box try this hook it up and see if those channels come in if they do then something wrong with the card or setting with that card


No they took my box. It was a Scientific Atlanta 3250 HD. When I had that box (up till last Friday) I could get all the HD channels in my package (and evidently one extra one). Now some, but not others. I seem to have trouble with local NBC, TNT and Discovery HD the most. Also interesting is the other day I had some channels, but then today before the techs came, I had 0 channels. What is going on?

They brought their own cable box today to check something...I am assuming to see if I got the channels, but I wasn't watching when they were dealing with that.


----------



## j2chulo

ingenue007 said:


> No they took my box. It was a Scientific Atlanta 3250 HD. When I had that box (up till last Friday) I could get all the HD channels in my package (and evidently one extra one). Now some, but not others. I seem to have trouble with local NBC, TNT and Discovery HD the most. Also interesting is the other day I had some channels, but then today before the techs came, I had 0 channels. What is going on?
> 
> They brought their own cable box today to check something...I am assuming to see if I got the channels, but I wasn't watching when they were dealing with that.


yeah that what i will do. first because if this problem consist the best way to figure whats going on is by putting a box and see if the box work fine on those channels.


----------



## frieze

Okay, so my install just got done (by franklin, #262 as well, is he the only cablecard guy in new york?) Anyway it looked like it all went well, and I checked the channels when he was here and all seemed well. On further investigation it is apparent however that all of the channels work with cablecard 1, while only the non-pay channels work with cablecard 2. The question I have now is, will I have to wait two weeks for another appointment? I called twc as soon as I noticed this and they said that they checked with the technician and he said that it needs time to pick up the signal, but this seems weird to me. Anyone have any suggestions on what to say on the next call? Anyone know whether they just have to send another authentication signal on the second card or whether I will have to wait another two weeks until they can replace the second one?


----------



## alee

frieze said:


> Okay, so my install just got done (by franklin, #262 as well, is he the only cablecard guy in new york?)


He's one of the good ones anyway. 


> Anyone have any suggestions on what to say on the next call? Anyone know whether they just have to send another authentication signal on the second card or whether I will have to wait another two weeks until they can replace the second one?


If Franklin did what he did for me, your receipt should have your Host ID, card number and other assorted information written down, and what slot they're associated with. I'd ask TWCNYC to hit card #2 again and provide the info for what's in #2 as needed.


----------



## SCSIRAID

frieze said:


> Okay, so my install just got done (by franklin, #262 as well, is he the only cablecard guy in new york?) Anyway it looked like it all went well, and I checked the channels when he was here and all seemed well. On further investigation it is apparent however that all of the channels work with cablecard 1, while only the non-pay channels work with cablecard 2. The question I have now is, will I have to wait two weeks for another appointment? I called twc as soon as I noticed this and they said that they checked with the technician and he said that it needs time to pick up the signal, but this seems weird to me. Anyone have any suggestions on what to say on the next call? Anyone know whether they just have to send another authentication signal on the second card or whether I will have to wait another two weeks until they can replace the second one?


If you could post what the cablecard CP screen (the first selection that doesnt say reserved IIRC) says it would be helpful to determine whats up.


----------



## angel35

I called TWCNYC and i was told that they do not install cable cards in to tivos.I tryed to tell her that they do .She said they only install them in TVs. I could not talk to her so i said Good bye and hung up She did not know any thing about the S3 tivo


----------



## Redhaze737

Installer showed up, admitted he'd never done it before, and was happy to see the TIVO instructions - not that it made much difference. The biggest problem was communication with the office. They first tried to install both cards at once from the office. Something about both cards being on one work order so they couldn't be installed one at a time. ??? 30 minutes later after getting nowhere they installed one card at a time and it went much smoother. All in all about an hour but it could have been shorter and probably will be as they get more experience.


----------



## rodalpho

Angel,

Call back and get another rep. She's wrong. When I called in and asked for 2 cablecards, the rep immediately said "Oh you have a tivo?", asked for my s3's serial number, and scheduled the appointment. This was back on september 26th no less. I live in manhattan.


----------



## Scott5943

OK, I'll jump in the fray!

Time Warner Cable - Cincinnati, Ohio

Scheduled my appointment on Friday (after random calls on Thursday where they wouldn't schedule my installation directly but wanted a supervisor to call me back instead - grrrr), so the Friday call guy set me up.

I clearly stated it was for a Series 3 (which is why they probably wanted a supervisor to start with) and that I would need 2 CableCards. I also asked that they put on the work order to bring a couple extra cards "just in case."

Called back yesterday (Monday) to ensure they knew what to bring - I asked them to read to me what is in their system to confirm it. I didn't tell them what I wanted, but had them read it from the system so that I knew it was there. They got it correct that I needed 2 CCs and to bring extras - I was smilin' yesterday!

Installer gets to the house today (within 20 minutes of the appointment window start time - woohoo!) and I start talking to him rather than let him touch ANYTHING. Of course, he has no idea that the installation was for a Series 3 and no one told him to bring more than 1 card. Sigh....

Luckily, he had another HDTV CC install right after mine and he was willing to use that card to set me up (his name was Jim and he was extremely nice about it).

He and I sat down and read thru the instructions before he started (first Series 3 install for him). I stressed that the most important thing for him was to set up the first card fully before starting the second. He was cool with it.

We went step by step and didn't seem to have any issues - he was open to "coaching" which was really good!

A representation of channels seemed to work OK at this point for both tuners/cards. He stayed for quite a while as we scanned thru the channels - I didn't spend much time on each, but just made sure something was coming in (THIS WAS MY MISTAKE!!!).

Everything seemed good and he trundled off in his little van.

Of course, that is when I play some more and notice something odd - one channel (TNTHD - 969 on TWC-Cincy) dumps its signal on card#2. Card #1 seems fine, but card#2 will find the signal for a second, then drops it (I'll be looking through the forums for that issue here in a minute!).

So, overall was an OK experience, but one problem is that I should have watched all the channels while he was still there.

Oh well, not too bad.


----------



## Bubbette

To Hokie Fan, Columbia, SC - Bubbette here in Blythewood. After my previous post, re: TWC's techs, they did send another tech the next day to fix the cards and argued with us that they could not "switch" the cable cards around to check and see if one of the cards did not work or if our tuner 2 wasn't working. TWC- Columbia told us they in effect won't support Cable cards and don't support Tivo and really don't care if the cards do or do not work. The techs don't know a thing about cablecards or Tivo. After a few minutes of unpleasant bantering back and forth, they forced the signal and both cable cards now work. TWC, South Carolina needs a wakeup call quickly.


----------



## angel35

rodalpho said:


> Angel,
> 
> Call back and get another rep. She's wrong. When I called in and asked for 2 cablecards, the rep immediately said "Oh you have a tivo?", asked for my s3's serial number, and scheduled the appointment. This was back on september 26th no less. I live in manhattan.


I did that i got nice rep. that knew about tivo he also ask me if i need two cards. I now have a appointment for next week.Lets hope every thing gos well :up:


----------



## frenchwiz

Great news! As of this weekend I have my S3 up and running. I ended up ordering it from CircuitCity, since Tivo was quoting 7-10 days to ship it.

I ordered it last Tuesday and received it on Thursday ($16 one day fedex shipping). 

I called TimeWarner on Wednesday and my apptmt was setup for Saturday around noon. The guy had never installed a cablecard. I did most of the setup; he did the calling to get it activated. Only took about 45 minutes. We had a few misteps and were not always sure what the support people wanted (host ID, cablecard serial number, etc...) but worked through it fine. So as far as I'm concerned, kudos TimeWarner Cincinnati 

Note: I already had HD programming and I was swapping out an 8300HD DVR, so maybe that made things easier. Initially, the second cablecard was not seeing the premium (ESPN, etc) HD channels, but after the TW tech spent 10 minutes on the phone that was working.

I love the picture quality! I have a direct view Sony 36" that just looked very grainy with my S2, because of compression loss I think. Now I can use the 720p or 1080i modes in all their glory. Eventually, I guess I'll have to buy a nice 16:9 aspect TV 

I've had a few cases where the CableCard operator screen comes on, and I have to hit Clear to get rid of it, but I don't seem to lose any programming. Not sure why that happens. Anyone else notice this?

Bottom line, I'm a happy camper and things went swimmingly for me 

Happy Tivo'ing!


----------



## jmX

Los Angeles area (Studio City), 2 techs came by today, put both cards in, made one phonecall, and a few minutes later all worked well. Total time was somewhere between 10-15 minutes. HBO HD and all the other special channels I ordered seem to work great. Can't ask for much more than that (granted, I waited 3 weeks for install due to them running out of cards 2 weeks ago)


----------



## Kifis

frenchwiz said:


> ...... kudos TimeWarner Cincinnati


I have to agree. Since luring me off satelite last year, I have had only positive experiences with TW-Cincinnati.

My tech also arrived last Thursday AM and spent an hour trying to pin down a slight line loss which turned out to be street side. He then mentioned that he had not seen the new Tivo and had only witnessed a TV cablecard install. He was happy to read the install brochure and follow my promptings. Things were up and running in short order. It took him a long time to close out his workorder - a harbinger of things to come.

Shortly after his departure card #1 failed. A powerdown and reboot brought the card back to life but several channel tiers were not available. Card had a 'waiting for EMMs' error (Entitlement Management Message). A series of phone calls throughout the day produced no results. In each case, though, the entry level tech and/or level 3 tech were determined to make it work. Finally we decided a card replacement was in order.

On Monday morning a tech arrived at the begining of his window, installed the new card and authorized it within twenty minutes. He too had not seen the Tivo and was glad to have some prompting. Been working great with all channels on both tuners - kudos TW Cincinnati.


----------



## tsings31

I had my cards installed today by our very own, *j2chulo*. I was so happy when I found out that it was him. He really knows his stuff!!

The installation could not have gone smoother. The worse part was waiting for more than half an hour before dispatch answered and j2 was able to give the cablecard info. TWC needs to improve on that.

All I can say is, "Thank you" to* j2* for a job well done. So far, everything is working well.


----------



## krille

frieze said:


> Okay, so my install just got done (by franklin, #262 as well, is he the only cablecard guy in new york?) Anyway it looked like it all went well, and I checked the channels when he was here and all seemed well. On further investigation it is apparent however that all of the channels work with cablecard 1, while only the non-pay channels work with cablecard 2. The question I have now is, will I have to wait two weeks for another appointment? I called twc as soon as I noticed this and they said that they checked with the technician and he said that it needs time to pick up the signal, but this seems weird to me. Anyone have any suggestions on what to say on the next call? Anyone know whether they just have to send another authentication signal on the second card or whether I will have to wait another two weeks until they can replace the second one?


I had this *exact* same issue with Time Warner New York (but I'm in Brooklyn). The techs tried three different cable cards, and all exhibited the same problem.

FINALLY, a supervisor came out yesterday. I'm not exactly sure what he did, and when he left it still didn't seem to have worked. Within an hour, though, the second card was working perfectly. The CP screen for each card shows that "Auth Status" is "CP Auth Received".

One thing I didn't understand till recently is that the "Decryption Status" displayed on the card's CP screen will vary based on what channel the card is currently tuned to - if it's a premium channel, it reads "OK", whereas for a non-premium channel it reads "No ECMs Detected" (when it wasn't working, "Decryption Status" for premium channels was something like "Waiting for ECMs"). So when I thought this value was fluctuating from minute to minute, it actually wasn't.

For any other TW customers in Brooklyn having CableCard problems, I recommend that you try to get this supervisor involved. His name is Vincent, and he's terrific.

For the record, I don't attribute any of my problems to any malicious doings at Time Warner - I think that, barring a few isolated incidents, they recognize that this is something they need to support, and are being cooperative. All of the techs have told me that it's a new technology for them, and it's one TW clearly doesn't understand fully. But all three of the techs I dealt with have worked hard to get my cards working, and have been a pleasure to deal with.

Still working after 24 hours - I'm keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## j2chulo

krille said:


> I had this *exact* same issue with Time Warner New York (but I'm in Brooklyn). The techs tried three different cable cards, and all exhibited the same problem.
> 
> FINALLY, a supervisor came out yesterday. I'm not exactly sure what he did, and when he left it still didn't seem to have worked. Within an hour, though, the second card was working perfectly. The CP screen for each card shows that "Auth Status" is "CP Auth Received".
> 
> One thing I didn't understand till recently is that the "Decryption Status" displayed on the card's CP screen will vary based on what channel the card is currently tuned to - if it's a premium channel, it reads "OK", whereas for a non-premium channel it reads "No ECMs Detected" (when it wasn't working, "Decryption Status" for premium channels was something like "Waiting for ECMs"). So when I thought this value was fluctuating from minute to minute, it actually wasn't.
> 
> For any other TW customers in Brooklyn having CableCard problems, I recommend that you try to get this supervisor involved. His name is Vincent, and he's terrific.
> 
> For the record, I don't attribute any of my problems to any malicious doings at Time Warner - I think that, barring a few isolated incidents, they recognize that this is something they need to support, and are being cooperative. All of the techs have told me that it's a new technology for them, and it's one TW clearly doesn't understand fully. But all three of the techs I dealt with have worked hard to get my cards working, and have been a pleasure to deal with.
> 
> Still working after 24 hours - I'm keeping my fingers crossed...


Where was that at? what part of brooklyn? because we don't have any supervisor by that Name. Unless you are talking about Victor. do you Live on Henry St. because he was telling me about a job he did down there yesterday and he said after he left it wasn't working yet but he though it was because the dispatch that put the card in didn't activate it the right way. im glad its working good now. but Yeah about Vincent Unless he was a contractor supervisor i dont' think its a BK TWC supervisor


----------



## j2chulo

tsings31 said:


> I had my cards installed today by our very own, *j2chulo*. I was so happy when I found out that it was him. He really knows his stuff!!
> 
> The installation could not have gone smoother. The worse part was waiting for more than half an hour before dispatch answered and j2 was able to give the cablecard info. TWC needs to improve on that.
> 
> All I can say is, "Thank you" to* j2* for a job well done. So far, everything is working well.


Im glad i got your tivo working with the first two card i try it. LOL lot of time i have to used and extra card because one its bad. but Yeah the waiting time was the only issue we had there.


----------



## alee

Hey j2chulo, just giving you a big thumbs up for joining us on this forum. You're helping a lot of people understand CableCARDs much better! You're doing a great service to both TiVo and TWCNYC!


----------



## macsamurai

I take personal credit for j2chulo (and supertek, aka victor) - I broke them (or was is broke them down?)in for the rest of you!


----------



## ScratchFury

Anyone have the "Speed of Light" (Digital Cable & Road Runner) package and have any problems with getting the CableCARDs as far as paying much more?


----------



## angel35

Do you have to give up the cable box when you get cable cards??. Can you keep it if you want too??.


----------



## pmiranda

angel35 said:


> Do you have to give up the cable box when you get cable cards??. Can you keep it if you want too??.


Of course you can keep it, they'll just charge you more. You'll need to be sure you have enough signal strength to drive whatever splitters it takes to feed all your devices. My house has a weak signal from the headend so I already have a 15dB amp in the attic to drive a 4-way splitter up there and another 3-way splitter in my entertainment center.

I actually will be keeping my cableco DVR and the cableco set-top that supplies my old TiVo at least until we get through our backlog of recorded shows and make sure the S3 is working correctly.


----------



## angel35

pmiranda said:


> Of course you can keep it, they'll just charge you more. You'll need to be sure you have enough signal strength to drive whatever splitters it takes to feed all your devices. My house has a weak signal from the headend so I already have a 15dB amp in the attic to drive a 4-way splitter up there and another 3-way splitter in my entertainment center.
> 
> I actually will be keeping my cableco DVR and the cableco set-top that supplies my old TiVo at least until we get through our backlog of recorded shows and make sure the S3 is working correctly.


I also need my 8300HD box to drive my two old tivos.If it costs more so be it. I have TWC in new york city :down: IM waiting for cable cards to be installed next week.I hope every thing gos well.


----------



## pmiranda

How are you using an 8300HD to drive your old TiVos? Mine automatically shuts off the video output after a period of inactivity so I don't trust it to provide a signal and have a conventional 2100 just for my old TiVo to get Speed channel.

BTW, had a tech out an hour ago to install my cablecards here in Austin. He didn't call in the ID or host # before plugging in the second card, which is doing a firmware upgrade. We suspect the second card is bad since it's still going. Waiting for him to come back with another card to try.
Meh.


----------



## BigFrank

I may be the first Tivo Series 3 owner in Rochester NY...

Anyhow the cable installer came and installed both cards. No hitches and all programming including HBO channels and all the Hi-Def programming came in just fine right off the bat! Asides from the installer telling me he's heard nothing but bad things about CableCard (probably from management) he was quite amiable and patient. The whole thing took less than an hour.

I did notice however that all the sub-99 channels (and their above 99 counterparts) are coming in Analog. Most of the channels above 99 that dont have sub 99 counterparts are coming in digital though. And since I now can get OTA HD I can watch the local FOX channel in Hi-Def even though our cable carrier doesn't yet have it. I just wish Sci-Fi channel and Comedy Central was coming in digital. (or better yet HD).


----------



## hookbill

I had a supervisor and a lead tech out. They went through the entire set up checking signals from the box to my basement. Then we went through the cable install. Apparently we rushed to confirmation screen on second card which took a few more minutes but we got it resolved and everything went great. The Supervisor, Lennie left me his card with his desk number and told me to call if I had any problems

I'm more then pleased with my install!


----------



## biffski

Starting last week, whenever my TV is off and Tivo (Series 2 Humax-upgraded harddrive) attempts to change to a channel to record I get an error message on the TV screen and the channel sticks and does not change and the picture (on the channel that doesn't change) has degraded. The error message on the screen is "Your HDTV does not support HDCP. Please use the YPrPb component connection to watch television." 

This message again only occurs when the TV is off and Tivo wants to change the channel to begin recording. It does not happen when the TV is on and Tivo wants to change the channel (whether I click on "do you want to change?" or not). Other then leaving my TV on all the time what shall I do? I rebooted the cable box two times and checked all my hookups. They are all good. I use S-Video for the hookups of my cable box to the Tivo and the Tivo to the TV (a Panasonic LCD HDTV). The cable box is a a Scientific Atlanta 3250HD. I did call Time Warner and they told me Tivo is not supported and I should rent their crappy box. (yeah, sure) I then called back and told them to send a tech for a replacement box on friday. They told me they will charge me if it isn't there box. (yeah, right)
Any other suggestions?? Thank you community for all your help.

RS


----------



## wemcbain

Has anyone recently had TW install the 2 cable cards into their S3 box for NYC?

My S3 has just arrived and of course I now have a wait of 15 days until TW can provide the installation service. Typical of TW and the monopolistic situation we live in.

I have received conflicting info regarding the pricing, first it was $30.30 for a installation (Truck Stop), then the next call advised me that there was an additional $19 for the installation, this I can live with.

But, the TW website for NY & NJ list a CCard charge of $1.75 per month per card. but the scheduler now tells me that the cost is $3.75/month per card and this is consists for each card of $1.75 plus $2 to mirror channels (to duplicate channels??)

Has anyone had the same pricing experience? And how did the installation go?

Thanks


----------



## hookbill

wemcbain said:


> Has anyone recently had TW install the 2 cable cards into their S3 box for NYC?
> 
> My S3 has just arrived and of course I now have a wait of 15 days until TW can provide the installation service. Typical of TW and the monopolistic situation we live in.
> 
> I have received conflicting info regarding the pricing, first it was $30.30 for a installation (Truck Stop), then the next call advised me that there was an additional $19 for the installation, this I can live with.
> 
> But, the TW website for NY & NJ list a CCard charge of $1.75 per month per card. but the scheduler now tells me that the cost is $3.75/month per card and this is consists for each card of $1.75 plus $2 to mirror channels (to duplicate channels??)
> 
> Has anyone had the same pricing experience? And how did the installation go?
> 
> Thanks


Heh Heh....There's all kinds of talk about installs in NYC. There's even a tech from TW here. Look back a page or so.


----------



## alee

hookbill said:


> Heh Heh....There's all kinds of talk about installs in NYC. There's even a tech from TW here. Look back a page or so.


I think about 40% of this thread is devoted to TWCNYC.


----------



## wemcbain

Hookbill, yes I have read the posts regarding problem installations in NYC, perhaps by my appt. date of Oct18 TW NYC will have gotten its act somewhat together and I await any info re the TW NYC pricing from members of the community who live in NYC

Again thanks


----------



## jfh3

biffski said:


> Starting last week, whenever my TV is off and Tivo (Series 2 Humax-upgraded harddrive) attempts to change to a channel to record I get an error message on the TV screen and the channel sticks and does not change and the picture (on the channel that doesn't change) has degraded. The error message on the screen is "Your HDTV does not support HDCP. Please use the YPrPb component connection to watch television."
> 
> This message again only occurs when the TV is off and Tivo wants to change the channel to begin recording. It does not happen when the TV is on and Tivo wants to change the channel (whether I click on "do you want to change?" or not). Other then leaving my TV on all the time what shall I do? I rebooted the cable box two times and checked all my hookups. They are all good. I use S-Video for the hookups of my cable box to the Tivo and the Tivo to the TV (a Panasonic LCD HDTV). The cable box is a a Scientific Atlanta 3250HD. I did call Time Warner and they told me Tivo is not supported and I should rent their crappy box. (yeah, sure) I then called back and told them to send a tech for a replacement box on friday. They told me they will charge me if it isn't there box. (yeah, right)
> Any other suggestions?? Thank you community for all your help.
> 
> RS


You'll have better luck with this posting in the help form, since it has nothing to do with Tivo Series 3.

But, unless you are using an HDMI cable somewhere in the mix, it sure sounds like a cable box issue to me.


----------



## biffski

Thank you. Will do.

R


----------



## frieze

krille said:


> I had this *exact* same issue with Time Warner New York (but I'm in Brooklyn). The techs tried three different cable cards, and all exhibited the same problem.
> 
> FINALLY, a supervisor came out yesterday. I'm not exactly sure what he did, and when he left it still didn't seem to have worked. Within an hour, though, the second card was working perfectly. The CP screen for each card shows that "Auth Status" is "CP Auth Received".
> 
> One thing I didn't understand till recently is that the "Decryption Status" displayed on the card's CP screen will vary based on what channel the card is currently tuned to - if it's a premium channel, it reads "OK", whereas for a non-premium channel it reads "No ECMs Detected" (when it wasn't working, "Decryption Status" for premium channels was something like "Waiting for ECMs"). So when I thought this value was fluctuating from minute to minute, it actually wasn't.
> 
> For any other TW customers in Brooklyn having CableCard problems, I recommend that you try to get this supervisor involved. His name is Vincent, and he's terrific.
> 
> For the record, I don't attribute any of my problems to any malicious doings at Time Warner - I think that, barring a few isolated incidents, they recognize that this is something they need to support, and are being cooperative. All of the techs have told me that it's a new technology for them, and it's one TW clearly doesn't understand fully. But all three of the techs I dealt with have worked hard to get my cards working, and have been a pleasure to deal with.
> 
> Still working after 24 hours - I'm keeping my fingers crossed...


After all that worry things wound up getting resolved by a phone call at 8 something. I just called and told them that I thought my second cablecard wasn't working properly, and the guy on the phone fumbled around with their system for a few minutes (they don't do that many cablecard configs so he had to do some trial and error, which is understandable) and then he re-hit it. What is weird is that after he did that nothing had changed, so he had me turn my tv off and on again, which then caused it to work right away. I will freely concede that this makes no sense (my tv is connected via component video so it can't even be an hdmi handshake problem,) but it worked. My only problem now is that my tv loses it on some transitions when in HD mode now, but I suspect that is just a result of having a first generation HD set which auto-senses a little too quickly when there is a signal interruption. All told I am quite happy with Time Warner's performance in the whole matter.


----------



## SmirkingRevenge

I've spent most of the day dealing with cablecard pains. The cards have worked just fine for all non-encrypted channels. However all HBO, premium HD, etc channels are grey screened when I tune them with the TIVO. I finally (after using a backdoor direct level 3 tech number) got in touch with a tech who seemed knowledgable who stated that if this was an encryption problem, I'd be getting a "you are not authorized for this channel, call xxx-xxxx to purchase the service" message, and not a non-signal screen. Is this correct? He wants me to waste yet another day with an installer who's going to recheck my signal levels (which the guy supposedly did today and he said it was fine). If he's wrong, I will call them back yet again and try something else...


----------



## rodalpho

wemcbain said:


> I now have a wait of 15 days until TW can provide the installation service. Typical of TW and the monopolistic situation we live in.


Geez, 15 days? I thought I was bad at 10 days. I feel your pain man. I called every single day at 9AM trying to get an appointment to come earlier. Finally, FINALLY, my appointment is tomorrow.


----------



## SCSIRAID

SmirkingRevenge said:


> I've spent most of the day dealing with cablecard pains. The cards have worked just fine for all non-encrypted channels. However all HBO, premium HD, etc channels are grey screened when I tune them with the TIVO. I finally (after using a backdoor direct level 3 tech number) got in touch with a tech who seemed knowledgable who stated that if this was an encryption problem, I'd be getting a "you are not authorized for this channel, call xxx-xxxx to purchase the service" message, and not a non-signal screen. Is this correct? He wants me to waste yet another day with an installer who's going to recheck my signal levels (which the guy supposedly did today and he said it was fine). If he's wrong, I will call them back yet again and try something else...


He is wrong. That would be true for a STB but not for a Cablecard.


----------



## angel35

pmiranda said:


> How are you using an 8300HD to drive your old TiVos? Mine automatically shuts off the video output after a period of inactivity so I don't trust it to provide a signal and have a conventional 2100 just for my old TiVo to get Speed channel.
> 
> BTW, had a tech out an hour ago to install my cablecards here in Austin. He didn't call in the ID or host # before plugging in the second card, which is doing a firmware upgrade. We suspect the second card is bad since it's still going. Waiting for him to come back with another card to try.
> Meh.


My 8300HD does not turn off at any time . I get a signal at all times from the back of the box YWR out puts to the tivo :up:


----------



## minckster

angel35 said:


> My 8300HD does not turn off at any time . I get a signal at all times from the back of the box YWR out puts to the tivo :up:


If you get the SciAtl Users' Manual (you'll have to join their "club" to download it), you'll find a section about the unit powering off - and even the schedule for it doing so. It looks like TWCNYC (and maybe most places using Passport instead of SARA software) have turned off that "feature." If you still have that feature, it's probably worthwhile to ask to do a self-installed swap for another box. Just say that your current one is noisy and you want to try another one -- no point in trying to explain anything else.


----------



## minckster

wemcbain said:


> Has anyone recently had TW install the 2 cable cards into their S3 box for NYC?
> 
> My S3 has just arrived and of course I now have a wait of 15 days until TW can provide the installation service. Typical of TW and the monopolistic situation we live in.
> 
> I have received conflicting info regarding the pricing, first it was $30.30 for a installation (Truck Stop), then the next call advised me that there was an additional $19 for the installation, this I can live with.
> 
> But, the TW website for NY & NJ list a CCard charge of $1.75 per month per card. but the scheduler now tells me that the cost is $3.75/month per card and this is consists for each card of $1.75 plus $2 to mirror channels (to duplicate channels??)
> 
> Has anyone had the same pricing experience? And how did the installation go?
> 
> Thanks


See my post #147 way above. I got $19 installation + $1.75 per card. It was an a-w-f-u-l fight. I've since cancelled cable. While waiting for the installation, I found that free OTA is fine for me.


----------



## ingenue007

*I now get all my channels*

After 6 techs it finally works.

Here's what I wrote to a tech for TW. I got the instructions on here in another thread and tweaked it slightly. *The important thing is if you aren't getting all your channels, make sure you restart tivo and unplug it for the memory to clear. This is akin to REBOOTING windows after windows update.*

I finally got the S3 to show all channels. First off I've been chatting with Josh Rouw on your live chat since last week. We've tried paring, hits etc. No luck. Today I emailed him again and he said he was at work today and I asked him if he could call me again. He did and we were off to work. Here are the steps we followed exactly. Actually as I was talking to him, he revised this into more concise steps with exact menu buttons to push on Tivo. I think he will give this to the other techs so that they will know. Basically what happened is that NO TW Tech nor contractor followed the instructions Tivo provided. They just tried to setup both cards at one time. The steps have to be followed exactly. What would happen is that they would all try to set it up incorrectly and after awhile finally read the instructions and do it as instructed. But what they failed to do is restart the system so that it would clear its memory. They just tried it on top of a bad installation. what I did was completely restart the system AND unplugged it to make sure hte memory was cleared. Then I started over and followed all the instructions exactly as indicated below. I hope this helps your team. If the first tech had simply followed as it was written, this would not have had occured.

All the techs would tell me that I would have to wait 4 hours or more for the hits to come through. This is completely UNTRUE. I can tell when the hit comes by looking at the cable card diagnostic menu in Tivo. Under CP diag, there is a line that says "POWER KEY." If it is not authorized and not hit, it will say "Waiting for EUT." Once hit, it will say "ready." After it says ready, the channels will be received under 5 minutes max (it was more like 2 minutes).

The solution was simple...follow the instructions EXACTLY! In all the
previous times we left the first working cablecard in and just put a second
one in and tried to get that to work...with no results. This time we went
back to step one and followed the instructions form TiVo exactly.
1. Restarted TiVO and then pulled the plug...no power.
2. Removed BOTH cablecards (including the working one..this made me nervous)
3. Plugged TiVo back in and restarted without any cablecards.
4. Once it rebooted...went to the cablecard setup screen
5. Inserted the first (working ) cablecard. TWC reprovisioned the card (sent signal to it)
6. Waited for the first cablecard to authorize and receive all channels
(about 5 mins)
7. Tested the channels on cablecard #1 and verified it was working.
8. Returned to the cablecard setup screen
9. Inserted cablecard #2 in the slot. TWC reprovisioned the card (sent signal to it)
10. Waited for cablecard #2 to say it was authorized (cablecard diag
screens)
12. Went to test the channels on cablecard #2 and waited (less than 5 min)
13. All the channels began to work perfectly.
14. Verified that all channels worked on both cablecards
15. Jumped up and down and shouted with excitement since it was finally


----------



## rodalpho

Yeah. The recurring theme seems to be _follow the damn instructions already_.


----------



## mikeromo

Amazing...the TimeWarner person I talked to said they didn't even SUPPORT CableCards. I'm in LA...

ridiculous.


----------



## minckster

mikeromo said:


> Amazing...the TimeWarner person I talked to said they didn't even SUPPORT CableCards. I'm in LA...
> 
> ridiculous.


This might help: http://www.timewarnercable.com/SoCal/products/cablecard.html

If that's not your local company, google it. Time Warner sites are very similar across the country.


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

> The solution was simple...follow the instructions EXACTLY! In all the
> previous times we left the first working cablecard in and just put a second
> one in and tried to get that to work...with no results. This time we went
> back to step one and followed the instructions form TiVo exactly.
> 1. Restarted TiVO and then pulled the plug...no power.
> 2. Removed BOTH cablecards (including the working one..this made me nervous)
> 3. Plugged TiVo back in and restarted without any cablecards.
> 4. Once it rebooted...went to the cablecard setup screen
> 5. Inserted the first (working ) cablecard. TWC reprovisioned the card (sent signal to it)
> 6. Waited for the first cablecard to authorize and receive all channels
> (about 5 mins)
> 7. Tested the channels on cablecard #1 and verified it was working.
> 8. Returned to the cablecard setup screen
> 9. Inserted cablecard #2 in the slot. TWC reprovisioned the card (sent signal to it)
> 10. Waited for cablecard #2 to say it was authorized (cablecard diag
> screens)
> 12. Went to test the channels on cablecard #2 and waited (less than 5 min)
> 13. All the channels began to work perfectly.
> 14. Verified that all channels worked on both cablecards
> 15. Jumped up and down and shouted with excitement since it was finally


Thank you SO much. I have been very concerned with the issues presented regarding Austin TW Cable. Sounds like it is just a process issue. I've printed these directions, and will call TW today to get things rolling. Thanks for taking one (or six) for the team.


----------



## ingenue007

Oh make sure the cards are un-paired before you initially insert them (they should be, but just ask them to make sure)


----------



## pmiranda

ingenue007 said:


> Oh make sure the cards are un-paired before you initially insert them (they should be, but just ask them to make sure)


I wish I knew that before I tried another worthless call to TWA this morning. They sent out another hit to the card and said to wait 2 hours. Now I have a supervisor that's supposed to come out this afternoon. He'll probably just randomly swap cards until it breaks something.
I'm stuck with "Decryption status: OK" and "PowerKey status:Not Ready - Waiting for EMMs"
ECM and EMM counts both 0.

I get local HD but no digital channels and no TNT or Discovery HD

Maybe I'll plug in the second card again just for the hell of it while I wait...


----------



## jacksonian

Something's not right. I just had my install this am, and the first card we put in was still paired to a Sony TV. But once the rep on the phone got everything linked to my account, it worked perfectly. Somebody's not doing something right on the other end, because mine was still paired to another customer's TV and we got it to work right away.


----------



## SCSIRAID

pmiranda said:


> I wish I knew that before I tried another worthless call to TWA this morning. They sent out another hit to the card and said to wait 2 hours. Now I have a supervisor that's supposed to come out this afternoon. He'll probably just randomly swap cards until it breaks something.
> I'm stuck with "Decryption status: OK" and "PowerKey status:Not Ready - Waiting for EMMs"
> ECM and EMM counts both 0.
> 
> I get local HD but no digital channels and no TNT or Discovery HD
> 
> Maybe I'll plug in the second card again just for the hell of it while I wait...


On the card with Not Ready status.... is it in CP AUTH RECEIVED or WAITING for CP AUTH?


----------



## SCSIRAID

jacksonian said:


> Something's not right. I just had my install this am, and the first card we put in was still paired to a Sony TV. But once the rep on the phone got everything linked to my account, it worked perfectly. Somebody's not doing something right on the other end, because mine was still paired to another customer's TV and we got it to work right away.


Nothings wrong... The rep updated the pairing and sent a 'hit' to the card. Thats the way its supposed to work. My first card was already paired to my TV and 'provisioned' properly. That card was a piece of cake to move and get working in the S3. The other card... the new one... was the pain.


----------



## pmiranda

SCSIRAID said:


> On the card with Not Ready status.... is it in CP AUTH RECEIVED or WAITING for CP AUTH?


CP AUTH RECEIVED.

I just tried getting someone from the online chat support to re-pair the cards but all he'd do is schedule a tech for tomorrow morning. Maybe if I'm really lucky there actually is something wrong with these particular cards but I suspect they have something screwed up on my account back at the office. About twice a year my cable modem stops working because they screw up the account.


----------



## SCSIRAID

pmiranda said:


> CP AUTH RECEIVED.
> 
> I just tried getting someone from the online chat support to re-pair the cards but all he'd do is schedule a tech for tomorrow morning. Maybe if I'm really lucky there actually is something wrong with these particular cards but I suspect they have something screwed up on my account back at the office. About twice a year my cable modem stops working because they screw up the account.


Pairing isnt the problem.... CP AUTH RECEIVED means they are already paired. You need provisioning.... The card is waiting to be told what the card is allowed to decode and then 'HIT' with that information.


----------



## hiro

pmiranda said:


> CP AUTH RECEIVED.
> 
> I just tried getting someone from the online chat support to re-pair the cards but all he'd do is schedule a tech for tomorrow morning. Maybe if I'm really lucky there actually is something wrong with these particular cards but I suspect they have something screwed up on my account back at the office. About twice a year my cable modem stops working because they screw up the account.


Your card has been setup in the Time Warner system, it just needs to be given the provisioning information. You need to have Time Warner send a "Hit" to the card and I found out during my 5 technician visits and countless chats that CSRs might not be able to do it right. You can check to see if the card is getting Hit by watching the EMM count. It should start happening soon after they send the Hit (note: the screen doesn't automatically refresh, you have to exit and re-enter the SA CP screen to refresh the information) and around EMM count #50, the channels will start coming in.

For me, the technicians finally had to call the DNCS group and have them Hit the cards before they started receiving any digital or premium channels. Calls to the regular CSR agents accomlished nothing as I wasn't even seeing the EMM counts increase. If they say it should take effect in an hour or two and you don't see any EMM counts, I'd call BS and try to escalate it. They do not need to send a tech out but it might be best to have them come out anyway so that you can get them to properly Hit the card.


----------



## rrman

Time Warner tech (Ithaca, NY in Tompkins County) came to install my CableCard this morning. Things went smoothly, relative to other folks' experience. Contrary to TiVo's instructions, the tech installed both cards at the same time, since he said he will only be placing one call back to headquarters. Fortunately, things worked. I got my regular channels, including HBO HD and Showtime HD. However, I wasn't getting the premium HD channels (HDNET, ESPNHD, inHD, inHD2, HDNET Movies, etc.). The tech suggested that I call the TW office myself, but I asked to resolve the problem now, since the issue may be related to the CableCards (since I was already getting these premium HD channels on my cable boxes). So, he called the TW office, and they activated my premium HD channels, and they now work properly (and I verified that they work for both cable cards). I went through guided setup again (which, BTW, takes more than half an hour if you don't know all the channels off the top of your head). Now, things work great! I get all the channels that I should (well, I didn't check ALL the channels, but those that I cared most about, especially the HD channels). 

The only odd behavior I get is when I first tune in to some channels, I get a message at the bottom of the screen saying that the TiVo is not authorized for the channel. This message shows up for about a second, and then the message disappears and the channel tunes in correctly.

Nevertheless, after reading all the posts in this thread, I've got to say that my installation went quite smoothly!


----------



## pmiranda

hiro said:


> For me, the technicians finally had to call the DNCS group and have them Hit the cards before they started receiving any digital or premium channels. Calls to the regular CSR agents accomlished nothing as I wasn't even seeing the EMM counts increase. If they say it should take effect in an hour or two and you don't see any EMM counts, I'd call BS and try to escalate it. They do not need to send a tech out but it might be best to have them come out anyway so that you can get them to properly Hit the card.


That seems to be the issue. What's the DNCS group? Every time I do a chat it gets "escalated" but the 2 times they've agreed to hit the cards again I still don't see any EMMs. The counts have always been 0. Is it possible for this to be a signal strength issue given that the channels I tune (and even the ones it won't show!) read >90 signal strength?


----------



## hiro

pmiranda said:


> That seems to be the issue. What's the DNCS group? Every time I do a chat it gets "escalated" but the 2 times they've agreed to hit the cards again I still don't see any EMMs. The counts have always been 0. Is it possible for this to be a signal strength issue given that the channels I tune (and even the ones it won't show!) read >90 signal strength?


First off, I don't think it has anything to do with signal strength. TW may try to pawn if off on signal/cabling, but if your TW 8300HD worked, then the signal and cabling are fine.

I believe that the DNCS group is the technical group that supports the backend digital services (DNCS = digital network control system). I would suggest calling technical support (don't know if they are available in the on-line chat) and trying to get them to hit it or have DNCS do it. Like I said, the CSR agents did not appear to be able correctly hit the box. Whether it be a CSR tool issue or a lack of knowledge issue, the CSRs were no help.

Note: un-pairing/pairing is not the same as hitting the cards. The CSR agents seemed to be able to pair the cards but sending a hit never seemed to work with them (they may have thought a hit & a pairing where the same thing).

Hope this helps.


----------



## rodalpho

Just had my install completed flawlessly by time warner manhattan. The tech had never even heard of the series3, but he agreed to do the cards in sequence and everything went great. The only fine point was that after first inserting each cablecard we needed to wait ~15 minutes for the firmware to upgrade with very little feedback. Once the firmware upgrade finished, the guy called in my host ids, the dispatcher tagged the card, and I was watching HBOHD <5 minutes later. No sweat.

It took them two frickin weeks to schedule the appointment, but in the end I'm very happy.


----------



## HJR

TW was out to install 2 cable cards today, the tech said my area formally Comcast has an A - B cable setup and that the Tivo S3 will not work until TW finishes converting all the A B to a single cable system. Could be as long as 6 months. I do not believe there is a good solution to this. Any others experience this and any workarounds?


----------



## pmiranda

HJR said:


> TW was out to install 2 cable cards today, the tech said my area formally Comcast has an A - B cable setup and that the Tivo S3 will not work until TW finishes converting all the A B to a single cable system.


I'd think you could get all the A or all the B channels.

If the Antenna input on TiVo could be configured to tune cable channels instead of OTA you would at least be able to get the analog channels on the other cable, but this would require a fundamental software (and possibly hardware) change to TiVo.

[A side note: I now have a tech scheduled to come out tomorrow morning... hopefully being a "tech" instead of an "installer" he can convince somebody at the office to do the right thing.]


----------



## j2chulo

alee said:


> Hey j2chulo, just giving you a big thumbs up for joining us on this forum. You're helping a lot of people understand CableCARDs much better! You're doing a great service to both TiVo and TWCNYC!


Thanks. alway happy to hear hear good thing about my job. lol but yeah its good to contribute with what ever i can to help other.


----------



## apsarkis

I got my S3 CC install done on Tues AM, and even though I was told I was the first for their office, things went really well. I started by trying to pick up the CC's last Fri, but was told I couldn't do a self-install. Ordered the CC's, initially told they might be able to do the install on Sat, but it turned out they had none available, so they got some brand new SA CCs on Mon and came to install last Tues AM.

The tech was concerned about the signal level, so he replaced the feed from the pole on the street to my house, replaced all my splitters and put new connectors on all my inside cables. He improved the signal level from about -10db up to -5db, which he said was still a little low, but close enough. Definitely got my $30.30 worth. 

After spending all that time re-cabling, it still took a while to get the first CC activated, mostly with him on the phone explaining what to do to the CSR. Second CC went considerably faster. Got all my "local" - NYC (CBS, NBC, Fox, ABC, CW, PBS), basic (Disc, UHD, SNY, TNT) and premium (HBO, SHO) HD channels working great!


----------



## iDriveX

I HATE Adelphia / TWC with a passion

Writing in from Agoura Hills, CA (near Los Angeles on the 101 Corridor):

So I talked to TWC and told them that it was going into a TiVo and to bring as many CableCARDs as they could. They gave me a 3-5 PM window. So I sat there and waited. The tech finally showed up around 6:15 and made a bunch of sorry excuses about being late. This was, of course, his first Series3 Install.

So I told him that I would read the directions and install the card and I just needed him to do his thing.

So I installed the first card into the bottom slot, got all the information and he called it in. I clicked on "Test Channels" and I got the spinny ying-yang for like 5 minutes and I was like "wanna call em back and figure out what's going on?" So he did and they were like "Sorry, these CableCARDs were configured for use in a Cable Modem not for cable telelvision"

So they got on the phone with some high level engineer who supposedly switched them to be used in the TiVo, so I put it back in the TiVo again while the tech flirted with Maribel the girl on the other end of his walkie talkie. The info came up and she had Maribel "hit the card again". Then she called back and said she "pinged it" and again, I went to test channels and the spiny ying-yang stayed on for like 5 minutes until we finally declared it dead.

So they took their CableCARDs and I set an appointment for Saturday from 8-12 .... Hey TW I thought you only did two hour windows....Not on Saturdays...You either get AM or PM. I told the tech to bring more than 2 CableCARDs, he said he wasn't allowed to, something about being tied to a work order number. So I said whatever, and then he said "Ya know, TWC has a brand new DVR that isn't $800 and will work much easier than this...." I thanked him and told him to make sure he brings some working CableCARDs on Saturday.

I swear to God, never in the history of man, has one industry come together so well to screw the average consumer over and over and over and due to a lack of alternatives, (Sat TV is just as bad), the consumer has been forced to take it over and over and over, or face becoming one of those people that says ..."No I don't watch TV".


----------



## jfh3

When he comes back, see where you can get one of those cable modems that take CableCARDs ...


----------



## iDriveX

jfh3 said:


> When he comes back, see where you can get one of those cable modems that take CableCARDs ...


Seriously ;-)

I think the card was classified as a Cable Modem or something in their work order and they couldn't do the activation or something. I hate TWC.


----------



## rasandefur

MY TWC - Raleigh saga continues.

Rashaad was able to get the first card working, but still no luck with the 2nd card. Unfortunately, the tech only brought one extra card with him, even though I've begged them before every visit to bring several. They keep saying, "We only had one at the warehouse", which is pretty fishy. Am I the ONLY customer that needs a cable card in the Raleigh-Durham area?

It seems to me that it must have to do with the card, because we did everything exactly the same as on the last two visits, but for some reason, the one new card worked whereas the others would not. So confounding!

I'm up to my 5th visit now, and I almost don't want to schedule it because I need a break from the stress. I think I've lost 10 pounds this week.

Rashaad was very professional and worked diligently to resolve the issue. He even got on the phone with Tivo, who is now working with him to try to figure out what the problem is. He's supposed to call me back when he gets more info from Tivo. Tivo acknowledged that there may be a glitch on their behalf with installation of the 2nd card (yikes!).

It's clear that things are not as simple as we all think they should be. There's no doubt we've got some smart people who are still struggling with the cable card configuration issue.


----------



## hookbill

rasandefur said:


> MY TWC - Raleigh saga continues.
> 
> Rashaad was able to get the first card working, but still no luck with the 2nd card. Unfortunately, the tech only brought one extra card with him, even though I've begged them before every visit to bring several. They keep saying, "We only had one at the warehouse", which is pretty fishy. Am I the ONLY customer that needs a cable card in the Raleigh-Durham area?
> 
> It seems to me that it must have to do with the card, because we did everything exactly the same as on the last two visits, but for some reason, the one new card worked whereas the others would not. So confounding!
> 
> I'm up to my 5th visit now, and I almost don't want to schedule it because I need a break from the stress. I think I've lost 10 pounds this week.
> 
> Rashaad was very professional and worked diligently to resolve the issue. He even got on the phone with Tivo, who is now working with him to try to figure out what the problem is. He's supposed to call me back when he gets more info from Tivo. Tivo acknowledged that there may be a glitch on their behalf with installation of the 2nd card (yikes!).
> 
> It's clear that things are not as simple as we all think they should be. There's no doubt we've got some smart people who are still struggling with the cable card configuration issue.


When installing the second card are you waiting a bit before going to the card configuration screen? We discovered during my installation that waiting a few minutest before going to the configuration screen was necessary. I don't know why but that worked. We had all new cards and by the third card we decided to try just waiting a bit. It may not be a problem with the card. I would suggest 5 minutes wait period. Mine worked in 3 minutes.


----------



## pmiranda

Yep, even a working card takes several minutes to start up. On TW-Austin, the sequence goes:
Auth Status:Waiting for CP Auth
Auth Status:CP Auth Received
PowerKey status:Not Ready - Waiting for Time
PowerKey status:Not Ready - Waiting for EUT
PowerKey status:Ready
MKS Period switches from 60 seconds to 100 seconds
Test Channels shows "No Channels Available" for a couple minutes
Prog Number switches from 0 to 10 then Test Channels works

Your cable system may vary, and prog number changes depending on which channel you're tuning so that might be a coincidence. And of course, I'm still not getting EMMs or ECM's so I'm not getting digital channels or upper HD channels. 1-1/2 hours into my 4-hour window waiting for a tech to come out...


----------



## rlay

I just received a call from TWC (former Adelphia, Imperial Valley, CA) a few hours before the appointment to tell me that they do not have any "HD" cable cards available. This is after a botched install 2 weeks ago where one card gave me a 161-1 error and the other doesn't receive any of the HD Package channels (although it works with HBO-HD). I taken the day off work to deal with this.

At this point the TIVO works with analog cable really well, although channels like MTV2 (99) keep appearing and disappearing. I hate the fact that I can't use 1 CableCard and Analog cable at the same time. This would probably keep me from returning the TIVO for the time being.

Is there really a difference between HD Cablecards and standard ones?

The installer is still coming to see if he can fix anything, but if he can't I am seriously considering returning the TIVO....and perhaps even switching to DirecTV. This is ridiculous and frustrating.


----------



## SCSIRAID

rlay said:


> I just received a call from TWC (former Adelphia, Imperial Valley, CA) a few hours before the appointment to tell me that they do not have any "HD" cable cards available. This is after a botched install 2 weeks ago where one card gave me a 161-1 error and the other doesn't receive any of the HD Package channels (although it works with HBO-HD). I taken the day off work to deal with this.
> 
> At this point the TIVO works with analog cable really well, although channels like MTV2 (99) keep appearing and disappearing. I hate the fact that I can't use 1 CableCard and Analog cable at the same time. This would probably keep me from returning the TIVO for the time being.
> 
> Is there really a difference between HD Cablecards and standard ones?
> 
> The installer is still coming to see if he can fix anything, but if he can't I am seriously considering returning the TIVO....and perhaps even switching to DirecTV. This is ridiculous and frustrating.


There is only one kind of cablecard.... today.


----------



## hookbill

rlay said:


> I just received a call from TWC (former Adelphia, Imperial Valley, CA) a few hours before the appointment to tell me that they do not have any "HD" cable cards available. This is after a botched install 2 weeks ago where one card gave me a 161-1 error and the other doesn't receive any of the HD Package channels (although it works with HBO-HD). I taken the day off work to deal with this.
> 
> At this point the TIVO works with analog cable really well, although channels like MTV2 (99) keep appearing and disappearing. I hate the fact that I can't use 1 CableCard and Analog cable at the same time. This would probably keep me from returning the TIVO for the time being.
> 
> Is there really a difference between HD Cablecards and standard ones?
> 
> The installer is still coming to see if he can fix anything, but if he can't I am seriously considering returning the TIVO....and perhaps even switching to DirecTV. This is ridiculous and frustrating.


Does your cable card screen show both cards active? If only one card is active (card 1) then I highly suggest you pull out card 2 (with tech there on phone to head end) and put it back in. Wait 5 minutes before going to the configuration screen. Then go to the card screen. If it confirms it there let tech get his info and make sure he has head end marry the cards together.

If Card 1 isn't showing activation, then unfortunately you may have to pull plug and start over. And no, there is no difference in cards as previously mentioned.


----------



## rlay

hookbill said:


> Does your cable card screen show both cards active? If only one card is active (card 1) then I highly suggest you pull out card 2 (with tech there on phone to head end) and put it back in. Wait 5 minutes before going to the configuration screen. Then go to the card screen. If it confirms it there let tech get his info and make sure he has head end marry the cards together.
> 
> If Card 1 isn't showing activation, then unfortunately you may have to pull plug and start over. And no, there is no difference in cards as previously mentioned.


Thanks Bill, we'll try that when he gets back. One card is active.

The installer left with the bad card more than an hour ago and has not returned. He did have a manual with him on CableCard installations. He said he was going to come back with another card to replace the one with the 161-1 message. We did a restart of the system and they retransmissed...again they did not use the Host ID. I'm in the same state as before (HBO & locals in HD but no HD Package; ESPN-HD, HDNET, etc). The guy at the call center said it might take up to a few hours for the channels to appear (although the other channels appear to be up).

Fingers crossed.


----------



## rlay

The installer just left. They had no Cablecards in the local warehouse and will have to order new ones.

So, I'm stuck at this point with no second cablecard and one that doesn't work completely.

The installer left a message for the Area Director and gave me the director's business & cell phone numbers. If he doesn't call by Monday, I'll start calling him. I've asked the installer to see if they can expidite the shipment and prioritize this. It's been over a month since I placed this order, and no one knows what they are doing (on the phone or in person).

I can't believe that they can't call someone who has got this working for any of the other Time Warner offices around the country. If this isn't fixed soon, everyone is losing out. I'll be cancelling my cable & broadband, returning the TIVO, and switching to AT&T and/or DirecTV.


----------



## hookbill

rlay said:


> The installer just left. They had no Cablecards in the local warehouse and will have to order new ones.
> 
> So, I'm stuck at this point with no second cablecard and one that doesn't work completely.
> 
> The installer left a message for the Area Director and gave me the director's business & cell phone numbers. If he doesn't call by Monday, I'll start calling him. I've asked the installer to see if they can expidite the shipment and prioritize this. It's been over a month since I placed this order, and no one knows what they are doing (on the phone or in person).
> 
> I can't believe that they can't call someone who has got this working for any of the other Time Warner offices around the country. If this isn't fixed soon, everyone is losing out. I'll be cancelling my cable & broadband, returning the TIVO, and switching to AT&T and/or DirecTV.


Do you know what kind of DVR the TW in your area uses and what kind of software? In my area they used SA 8300 and SARA.

Did he try to remove the second card and reinstall it like I said?


----------



## lgfausak

just thought i'd post my experience in coppell, tx.
ordered 2 cable cards on sunday.
installation between 11-2 on tuesday.
installer showed up at 3:30, left at 4, said the
cable card would take up to an hour to work.
never started working, called, had to make another appointment, 8-11 on
wednesday. no show. called back. new appointment at 2pm, no show.
called back, etc, etc..2 guys show up at 3:40pm and spend about 15 minutes,
get the cable cards working and leave.
12 phone calls, 2 missed appointments, late for 2 appointments,
12 emails...and poof, it works.
it could be easier! but it's worth the pain.


----------



## pmiranda

Woohoo! Super-Tech (who shall remain nameless so that he doesn't get stuck on cablecard installs all weekend) just left me with both cards working and getting all channels. After wasting a couple hours trying to get dispatch to send hits he heard over the radio that the system that sends the card hits had been broken the whole time. Once the system was back up he grabbed two brand new cards and went through the proper procedure:

(Some details specific to Austin)
Call Dispatch/Accounts to make sure the services on the cablecards are "balanced" with those on your regular boxes. (ie, Digital, Premiums, etc.)
Restart TiVo
Unplug for a minute after it shuts down
Remove any existing CableCARDs
Plug back in
Wait for TiVo to finish booting
Write down Card Number and MAC address then Insert Card1
Call in CardID and HostID displayed by TiVo to the regular dispatch folks
Pop in and out of the CP Status page (it doesn't refresh itself) watching for the card to go through this sequence:

Auth Status:Waiting for CP Auth
Auth Status:CP Auth Received
PowerKey status:Not Ready - Waiting for Time
PowerKey status:Not Ready - Waiting for EUT
PowerKey status:Ready
MKS Period switches from 60 seconds to 100 seconds
Test Channels shows "No Channels Available" for another minute or two
Test Channels should start displaying the analog and local HD channels

Call DNCS to get them to send hits (I'd think anyone could do this but they seem to be the Jedi of the bunch)
EMM Count increments to 39 or more
ECM Count increments to 4 or more
Test Channels should now show everything you're subscribed to

When you return to live TV through the normal interface, you may get a blank screen but it should fix itself as soon as you change channels.

If I figure out where to send it to, I'll be writing a letter to TW-Austin to give proper kudus to "Super-Tech"... he hadn't done a CableCARD install before but had the persistence to keep working despite problems with phones, radios, and surly backline support folks.

Now busy copying several dozen season passes and wishlists by hand from the old TiVo and the 8300 DVR...


----------



## rlay

The installer came back unexpectedly with a new Cablecard this afternoon. After sending hits to the card from dispatch, it now works as well as the other card that was previously working. Not once was he asked for the Host ID.... but he did verify the serial number of the card with dispatch.

I am still missing 4 channels, but I get most of what I was subscribed to with the execption of HDNET, HDNET-Movies, ESPN-HD, and DiscoveryHD. I do get HBO-HD and the lone Fox local station. Anyone know how to remedy this?

I can live with this for now, but still have a service request in to get it fixed. I'm holding onto the Motorola for another month.

If I add more channels, does the Card need to be reprogrammed?

Also, my online guide does not reflect the new channels that were added. How long does it take to reflect on the Tivo site?


----------



## rlay

hookbill said:


> Do you know what kind of DVR the TW in your area uses and what kind of software? In my area they used SA 8300 and SARA.
> 
> Did he try to remove the second card and reinstall it like I said?


The DVR that they use here is the Motorola DCT 6412. The installer had a Scientific Atlanta Cablecard System manual with him. I still have the 6412 until the 4 missing channel issue gets resolved.

We did remove both cards and reinstalled them sequentially....although, I'm not sure how to tell whether they were activated properly. Interesting thing did happen though...the instant dispatch sent the hit out for each card I got a quick 161-4 error then the cablecard pairing screen after a few seconds. We went back to the test channels page, and in about 30 seconds all of the channels I now get are were working...still missing 4 HD channels on both cards.


----------



## hookbill

rlay said:


> The DVR that they use here is the Motorola DCT 6412. The installer had a Scientific Atlanta Cablecard System manual with him. I still have the 6412 until the 4 missing channel issue gets resolved.
> 
> We did remove both cards and reinstalled them sequentially....although, I'm not sure how to tell whether they were activated properly. Interesting thing did happen though...the instant dispatch sent the hit out for each card I got a quick 161-4 error then the cablecard pairing screen after a few seconds. We went back to the test channels page, and in about 30 seconds all of the channels I now get are were working...still missing 4 HD channels on both cards.


If they are using Motorola's shouldn't they be using Moto cards? And what the heck is he looking at a SA manual for? I mean if you want to fix a Chevy you don't use a Ford manual.


----------



## rlay

hookbill said:


> If they are using Motorola's shouldn't they be using Moto cards? And what the heck is he looking at a SA manual for? I mean if you want to fix a Chevy you don't use a Ford manual.


The SA manual seemed to be a "system" manual. The Cablecards are Motorola.


----------



## j2chulo

I Just installed two CCard here in brooklyn At ( tsings31 ) builden. well everything went ok the cards are working fine. Only issues i had was that the cards where not on TWC System so i had to wait for my dispatch to get that fix. But im afraid i will get a call back there because the customer was nah home at the time of the installation. he left two guys there who didn't know anything about tivo non how to work the tv. so I told them to let the customer know that he need to go throughout the Tivo setup again to update the Guide list. the list its only showing up to ch 99. but all channels are there. HBOHD SHOHD TNTHD etc. Also he has his tivo connected to a HDTV using the RCA Cable through the regular video output no HD output so he may experience some kind of PIC problem in term of size and quality. any way i left a little note for him to look at that and try to connect everything the right way since he has a home ent. system connected to the tv using the HD input on the TV weird the ent.. doesn't need that. Any way but the installation was smooth. I don't know why or how other systems are having so much problem with the CCard


----------



## Gene S

rlay said:


> Interesting thing did happen though...the instant dispatch sent the hit out for each card I got a quick 161-4 error then the cablecard pairing screen after a few seconds. We went back to the test channels page, and in about 30 seconds all of the channels I now get are were working...still missing 4 HD channels on both cards.


You can ignore the 161-4 error.

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv010416.htm?


----------



## FUBAR

josborne said:


> I haven't ordered a S3 yet, but I did call TW here in Raleigh, NC. They charge 1.75 per card per month, but charge 49.99 installation per card. Anyone else here live in Raleigh get the same answer?


I'm in durham, but that's the same cost i had to pay to get CC working with my TV.

However i got the cost of the install waived after i had 8 Techs out to try to get the card working. It was the largest pain in the butt i've ever been though with TWC. I actually got about $60 off my bill that month, because of late installers, installers not showing up, ect.


----------



## jacksonian

TWC Greensboro charged me $22 to install both cards and they charge me $1.75 x2 per month.


----------



## FUBAR

SCSIRAID said:


> "If you use a S3 with a cable card you will get the digital version"
> 
> Not true with TWC Raleigh. Cablecard gets the analog version.
> 
> When I had the card in a TV, I could see that analog artifacts. Spoke with TWC and they confirmed that CC receives NTSC analog for channels under 100. Digital Simulcast is only with their STB.


Yeah, TWC in durham does the same thing.... uuuuhhhhhgggg.


----------



## sdawge

After a week of dealing with the airlines I was so looking forward to TWC installing the 2 cable cards I ordered for my S3. 
The cable guy showed up right on time ... he walked in .. loved my setup and put in the first card according to Tivo instructions. He then called in to get that card activated. When I asked about the second card he told me he knew nothing about it. He then drove back to his offce and came back with another card about an hour later. That card was non functional .. he tried re seating it several times but it was not showing up as a functional card. Just an error message 161-1. He then left with my old HD box and my old HD DDR. 
When I went thru the setup Tivo failed at the getting info stage of setup. I tried again and everything went as expected. Then came the fun .. it goes to the Acquiring Channel Information screen .. sets there for ever and then eventually fails.
My only assumption is that the cable card hasn't been successfully activated. When I call TWC they don't have a clue what I'm talking about .. they even transferred me to the internet support group because the cable support guy didn't have a clue. The internet support person was just as clueless and said she could schedule another service call. I'm ready to scrap this unit and go to DirectTV.


----------



## rlay

sdawge said:


> After a week of dealing with the airlines I was so looking forward to TWC installing the 2 cable cards I ordered for my S3.
> The cable guy showed up right on time ... he walked in .. loved my setup and put in the first card according to Tivo instructions. He then called in to get that card activated. When I asked about the second card he told me he knew nothing about it. He then drove back to his offce and came back with another card about an hour later. That card was non functional .. he tried re seating it several times but it was not showing up as a functional card. Just an error message 161-1. He then left with my old HD box and my old HD DDR.
> When I went thru the setup Tivo failed at the getting info stage of setup. I tried again and everything went as expected. Then came the fun .. it goes to the Acquiring Channel Information screen .. sets there for ever and then eventually fails.
> My only assumption is that the cable card hasn't been successfully activated. When I call TWC they don't have a clue what I'm talking about .. they even transferred me to the internet support group because the cable support guy didn't have a clue. The internet support person was just as clueless and said she could schedule another service call. I'm ready to scrap this unit and go to DirectTV.


You are having the same problems I had initially. Call TWC and demand that they send a level 2 tech who know something about cablecards and make sure they bring a few cablecards (4+). Make friends with that level 2 tech and get him to empathize with your situation. If it doesn't work, ask to speak with the local area director, and remind them off all the services you get from them and how easy it is to switch to another service.

I'm keeping my Motorola HD-DVR until my system is 100% functional...and I'm going to call the area director every week until it's fixed. I think I'm in the final stretch because I'm only missing 4 channels (the premium HD package).


----------



## sdawge

I pulled the card .. reset the system ... put the card back in ... called support (took an hour and 20 mins to get a human) .. he hit the card again .. failed .. again .. failed .. again .. success. Now I'm having trouble getting all my channels .. but I will work on that. Hopefully Monday when the next tech comes with my second card things will be resolved. I'm in Thousand Oaks, CA ... as much as I hated Adelphia .. it sure was easier to get through to support.


----------



## hookbill

I was an Adelphia customer before TW took over too and that's why I'm so amazed at how differently they treat us. I seemed to get the royal treatment, field supervisor, lead tech extra cable cards all brand new, all connections checked and power levels checked. It was amazing. Stayed with me until after I had checked every to make sure every channel was working. The field supervisor gives me his card and tells me call him directly if there is any problems.

In no way did I get a sense that they were reluctant to install or didn't really care. Just one of the lucky ones I guess.


----------



## sdawge

The last guy I got was much better. Now I'm trying to get the channels to show .. don't have a clue how to get that happening. Starting at channel 37 I have nothing up quite a ways. Not getting all my HD either.

How long did it take you to get a human when you called support? Thats the frustrating part ... I was waiting for 48 mins and my phone died ... had to start all over again.


----------



## rlay

sdawge said:


> How long did it take you to get a human when you called support? Thats the frustrating part ... I was waiting for 48 mins and my phone died ... had to start all over again.


It's taken anywhere from a couple of minutes to 20 minutes...as well as "all lines are busy, please try again later." If you call at non-peak times (evenings & weekend), I tend to get a human faster... but they generally end up scheduling a tech to come out....usually a week later.


----------



## sdawge

As long as I can get all my channels and the second card going I'm good. I won't have to deal with TW. My S3 is set up for 93hrs HD and I would hate to give it up.


----------



## ldc3000

jacksonian said:


> TWC Greensboro charged me $22 to install both cards and they charge me $1.75 x2 per month.


I'm in Greensboro, how did the install go?


----------



## rlay

sdawge said:


> As long as I can get all my channels and the second card going I'm good. I won't have to deal with TW. My S3 is set up for 93hrs HD and I would hate to give it up.


Whilst I waited for my cablecards to get setup, I just used the TIVO with analog cable (sans cablecard) and it worked great for channels below 99. This allowed 2 tuner recording and the picture quality looked better than the Motorola. I ended up having dozens of shows in my suggestions list and lots of stuff recorded from the networks.

If you live in a major metro, you can probably get a few HD free-to-air with a pair of rabbit ears (or better yet a HD antenna) hooked up to the antenna jack.


----------



## bluetex

TWC-Houston

I went in, took the HD Cable Box. I handed over the old box and told the person behind the counter that I'd like 2 cable cards. She disappeared for a minute or two. When she came back she scanned in the old box, scanned out the two cards and asked, "what else?"

I told her I'd like to add the HD-Net package. *type type type* 

Ok... what else?

I said, "that's it".

I scurried home and installed the cards by the TiVo Installer's guide. No biggie. Called in the cards to the "activation" number. They answered on the first ring -- I was SHOCKED!

I read off the 4 strings of numbers to the guy on the phone. We don't see any channels after about 10 minutes, so I let him go and went on to a chore at home (by my insistance not his). ** the 2-yr-old was hungry** (that still trumps TiVo)

I was feeding the kid and blamo, the tuners came on with channels. I ran the setup to finish the channel associations -- no biggie.

I noticed about 2 hours later (after playing a little) that the second cable card was not getting my HBO & HD-Net packages -- though it was getting Encore. Encore is unencrypted, I'm sure.

So I called. Told them that -- they said -- OK we'll activate these overnight so call us tomorrow if it still doesn't work. Next day still no premiums on card 2. So I swapped card slots to see if it would follow. It did. 

I called them on day 2 told them what was up (they answered on the first ring again). They said Ok.. we'll resubmit the activation -- call tomorrow if it's still broken. Next day, still no premiums.

So I called them on day 3, told this one that I'd called on day 1&2 with no success. He said, "hmm.. ok." We read off the numbers again. He said, "looks right. Let me try something."

30 seconds pass, and he said try again.

I flipped to test channels on tuner 1 -- good
I fiipped to test channels on tuner 2 -- GOOD

All in all, I think they did a great job -- even though I had the one wrinkle. TWC Houston has their CC stuff together. Everyone knows what they're talking about and they've proved that you can train a few people very well and not roll trucks and provide a very solid technical base.

I've read all the horror stories of the other TWC sites, and they're just terrible. You'd think they'd learn. Rolling trucks is expensive and wasteful. No waiting from 8-12, no strangers in my house, no needless charges or techs telling me they know better. I'm happy.

Jeff


----------



## andyf

TW Houston is EXCELLENT. They have a special number to call for cablecards. There's no menu to go through, you get to a person right away and that person is extremely knowledable. I 2nd what Jeff said.


----------



## minckster

bluetex said:


> TWC-Houston . . . I've read all the horror stories of the other TWC sites, and they're just terrible. You'd think they'd learn. Rolling trucks is expensive and wasteful. No waiting from 8-12, no strangers in my house, no needless charges or techs telling me they know better. I'm happy.
> 
> Jeff


Another benefit: less risk of losing customers. I used an antenna while waiting over _two weeks_ for my cableCARDS and during that time decided that the antenna alone is fine for me.


----------



## sdawge

I wish I could get an over the air signal ... unfortunately its a little tough in my area. I still have to get the service squared away. When the cable cards went in they must have been set up for a basic service when it should be everything they offer so I am missing tons of channels. And .. as has been the case everytime .. I am waiting for someone to answer. So far it has been 23 mins.


----------



## sdawge

Ahhhhh ... finally got an answer. They don't have a clue as to whats going on .. so now they will send someone tomorrow. I should try to calculate how much my time costs, taking off work and waiting .. as well as my wife when she has to wait for them. She wont even consider it anymore. The last time the guy was so rude she called me and had me talk to him. It sure does get frustrating.


----------



## rhanson

macsamurai said:


> Rooting for you rhanson!


Everything is now working.

TWC insisted on sendinga tech out again on Weds 10/4 because of the 'Waiting for CP AUTH message on my second card. Tech replaced the card, same thing. The tech checked the whole cable run even though I told him that wasn't the problem. Did get a beter splitter out of it.

Finally the tech called back and insisted everything was fine and the guy on the other end went away for about 5 minutes When he finally came back the card finally said 'CP Auth Received'. Great. Tech said that it would take some time to get all the channels.

Got home that night, CP Auth was still good but was not receiving premium channels and the ECM received count for that card was 0. Didn't have time or the patience to call TWC until yesterday.

Called in, talked to CSR who had to check after I explained what the problem was came back and said they were too backlogged for her to send the required info to the card and could I call back later. Very strange response.

Then this morning called again, explained the problem and the CSR started say he couldn't do anything and they'd have to send a tech!!! I cut him off before he finished the sentence and told him I didn't need truck roll and that this was no different then if I was calling about a message a STB about needing to call the office to receive the premiums channels. Insisted he send the signals or let me talk to a supervisor.

He then said he had just sent the signal to both cards. I said thank you and thought I'd probably have to call back. I quickly checked the status an lo and behold the second card had received ECMs and I now had my premium channels on both cards.

So now everything is working, finally.

TWC needs to train their CSRs and Techs better on this technology. It would save them money and make for happier customers.

Rich
Brooklyn


----------



## spsmyk

Ok, after my issue of going to the store after two calls to confirm I could pick up --- the tech came over Friday afternoon. 

Walked in said "I did one of these a week and a half ago, piece of cake"...well, an hour later he left and I was only getting 2-99 on each cable card. Three times through guided setup and a call to TWC tech support (they activate your devices automatically while you are waiting on hold and before I talked to a rep - presto!) and I am now up and running!!!

All is well here now ::knock on wood:: --- love watching HD on the unit!!!


----------



## sdawge

Its nice to hear that some of you are having some success. I have a tech coming over tomorrow .. cant wait to see what happens. 
I calleld today and was told they couldn't activate my other channels because they were already activated. I need to start a business. One where there is no accountability. Must be nice


----------



## pac1999

I have had a few issues with Time Warner San Diego. When the installer first left one of my cable cards was stuck in a firmware update cycle that prevented me from using live TV on the Tivo at all until two days later when I removed the one card while on the phone with the cable company. The second card received most channels but several of the HD channels were grey. Time Warner said that the firmware issue was with the cable card manufacturer and they refused to replace the card. They said that they had a trouble call in to scientific Atlanta and they would let me know when they got a response. They would not come out until two weeks later when I asked to move the cable card from one series 3 to another at which point they said they had to send a tech for that and he showed up with another working card.

After installing the cards in the second Tivo they seemed to work fine for two days. Then one card lost the authorization for all premium channels. I was able to figure out which card was screwing up by going to test channels in the cable card menu. I called the cable company and reported the problem they attempted to re authorize the card and it had no effect. Within thirty minutes of that call both cable cards would not receive any premium channels. They would start to tune them, the picture would show up then a gray screen showed up saying that the channel was not authorized and to call the cable company.

The tech that showed up two days later was completely useless and said his supervisor would call back the next day. The supervisor who called the next day was able to get both cards working again. Four days later and two of my premium HD channels have become gray again. The Tivo says searching for signal when tuned to those channels. I am afraid to screw with it since all the other channels are still working on both cards. The east coast feeds of all the premium channels that I can get with my cablebox also do not work but I am fine with that if I can get all my west coast feeds to work.

Of the three techs that have been out to my house in the last month only the second seemed to have ever installed a cable card before. My series 3 was a first for him but at least he was familiar with the cable card.

I love my series 3 but this cable card thing is turning out to be much more work than I anticipated. I had a cable card in my TV from Comcast when I lived in Connecticut last year and never and an issue with the card. I agree that this might be a Time Warner issue.


----------



## l_emmerdeur

TWCNYC sent a tech on Saturday to install the cards. He had 5 with him (all with 2006 dates on them), so I assume they've learned enough to know to send extras. This was his first-ever Cablecard installation, so you know how this story ends...

We installed the first two cards, and they went in just fine, no error messages from the Tivo. He informed me the guy on the other end of the phone authorizing the cards was their best tech. However, when the guy was reading the HostIDs to him, it seemed like he was somehow dyslexic - I mean literally, I'm not using the term as a slur or an insult. Every 3-digit portion of the HostID came out of his mouth wrong, and I had to correct him every time, sometimes twice.

The first 3 digits were (let's say) 160.

He would read "One-one-six."

"No, one-six-zero."

"Oh, sorry, yeah, one-six-one."

"No, _one-six-zero_."

"I mean, one-six-zero."

After many painful minutes of this, I'm sure the HostIDs were mangled. After rebooting the Tivo and going through Guided Setup again, I could see TBS, all the networks and all the HD networks, as well as NY1. Nothing else.

He tells me it could take up to 10 hours to get all the channels, so I take his word and sign off on the install.

Mistake. I've yet to see another channel come through (and I see them all on my SA 3250HD).

So I call TWC and they zap my cable box, even though I don't have a cable box. Then the lady tells me to unplug the cable box, and I tell her _I don't have a bloody cable box_. I ask her if she's dealt with Cablecards before, and she states she hasn't, which of course didn't stop her from wasting 20 minutes of my time. I set up another tech visit for next Friday.

One interesting side note: they could not refund the fee for the truck roll because _they do not charge anything for Cablecard installations_. If anybody tells you otherwise, hang up the phone, call again and make arrangements with another rep.

I was very angry on Saturday, not because they couldn't get it to work (I figured there was a good chance that this would happen), but because they sent a third-party tech who not only had zero experience with Cablecards, but couldn't even read three consecutive numbers correctly - not once, but every single set of numbers. This was topped off with a phone rep who wasted my time instead of passing me to someone who knew something about Cablecards. I know these people usually are trying to be helpful, but when you know nothing about the issue at hand, don't waste my time. It's rude. Be helpful: pass me along to someone who can help.

On my next tech visit, I'm reading the HostIDs.


----------



## Diacritical

TimeWarner just showed up -- the tech did not know anything about CableCards and did not have any with him... but he did know the supervisor j2chulo mentioned earlier (and he knew about my scotch and what to look for). The non-working card is dated 4/13/2006 -- about 2 months prior to the working card. He's sending over another tech within a few hours (probably j2chulo) with a replacement.

Update:
j2chulo showed up -- replaced the non-functional card, sent three hits, and it's up. The new card got auth right away, but did take a while to get the programming online. I now have two working cable cards.


----------



## jeffrypennock

rogers220 said:


> just got a s3 and am having the same tiling issues that you have/had. Did you ever resolve it? Your thread ended without a resolution posted.
> 
> thanks.


I THINK it's resolved. I've come to the problem that I had multiple problems that required a new S3 and more CC's to fix. I had to do an exchange on my S3 box for two reasons:
1) TiVo was wondering/concerned that the cable turners in my device were slightly defective in a way that made them excessively sensitive to variations in cable signal strength
2) I did it to prove to TWC that the problem wasn't with the TiVo equipment which was one of the cop-outs they'd always give me. "How do we know the problem isn't with your hardware rather than our signal?"

I did the exchange and it did improve but not entirely fix my situation. Once I did the box swap, I was then able to isolate the tiling to only one of the cable cards (by using the "Test Channels" function in the S3's CableCARD settings menu). Once I got the new box, this was the first time I was able to isolate my signal problems to just one of the CableCARDS, so I think there may have been something wrong with my first S3 that made it excessively sensitive to CC/signal issues. I swapped out the CC that was still giving me tiling/audio issues and the new card that I got hasn't given me any troubles thus far.

Two general observations:
-I'm not 100% that I've FIXED anything. This problem would come and go with the first S3 and CC's. So it's hard to know if any of the changes that I made explain why I've not seen any problems in >1 week or if I've just had a lucky week. The thing that makes me suspect that I had compounding problems and that I maybe-just-maybe resolved them is that I was able to isolate the problem to one CC; previously, everything was happening on both CCs and both tuners, which is why I was convinced it was a problem with signal coming in. 
-I've come to the conclusion that with CC's and CC equipment, none of it is perfect and most of it isn't junk either. I think the trick is cycling through and assembling components (S3, CC's, cable signal) that each work well-enough such that when put together, everything functions correctly with eachother. So you may have to go through S3 boxes and CC's that work well-enough in your setting (which may or may not have worked well-enough in another setting) to get you good results. A hassle? DEFINITELY. But the silver lining is that the situation isn't hopeless.


----------



## sdawge

OK .. cable guy showed up on time this morning. I told him in addition to having to have another card installed that I wasn't recieving all of my channels. In the process of installing the second card the dispatcher removed the first card from the computer. That left me with 0 cards. They now have the first card back in. Still only have basic channels. They are totally stumped. 
They called the cable card suport line. The support guy there said that the cards might be in the computer but they aren't in the DAC. Now that sent a wave of confusion across the tech and dispatcher .. they don't know who to call now.
If only I could put up a 300 ft tower I would go to an antennae


----------



## sdawge

To add to this .. when we use the 'test channels' on either card it says no channels available .. but when I go to live tv we get basic channels.


----------



## sdawge

This is getting funny .. the now have to get two new cards for some reason. So they said they would be back in an hour. They ( oh ya .. there are two techs here now) walked out and came in with two new cards .. how amazing .. lol


----------



## sdawge

Miracle of miracles .. I am now up and running with all of my channels. So apparently whatever this 'DAC' is, its important to the cards. If they aren't on the DAC they aren't going to receive proper authorization.
Good luck to everyone......


----------



## pmiranda

sdawge said:


> Miracle of miracles .. I am now up and running with all of my channels. So apparently whatever this 'DAC' is, its important to the cards. If they aren't on the DAC they aren't going to receive proper authorization.
> Good luck to everyone......


Sure they didn't say "MAC"? CableCARDs generally have a MAC address just like a cable modem or ethernet card. I'm not sure if they ever used it but before they got my cards working in Austin somebody back at the office asked for the MAC address of the cards in addition to the card and host ID's reported on the info screen. They also generally keep track of the card serial number, but that's typically only used for inventory tracking.


----------



## SCSIRAID

sdawge said:


> Miracle of miracles .. I am now up and running with all of my channels. So apparently whatever this 'DAC' is, its important to the cards. If they aren't on the DAC they aren't going to receive proper authorization.
> Good luck to everyone......


DAC is "Digital Access Controller"

http://broadband.motorola.com/catal...leCARDpaper_sept03.pdf#search="cablecard dac"

http://chapters.scte.org/goldengate/Seminars/CableCard.ppt


----------



## pmiranda

Oh, OK, What Motorola calls a "Unit Address" seems to be what SciAtl calls the "MAC address", at least on the cards I've got.

Interesting that Motorola also uses a "Data" number in addition to the Card and Host ID's.


----------



## m021478

I just received my new Series 3 TiVo today, and my first order of business was to call Time-Warner (New York City) to arrange to have done whatever needed to be done in order to allow me to utilize the dual-tuner capabilities of this device...they verified a couple of things and finally said that it wouldn't be a problem to get me the cable cards needed by the TiVo...Then came the bummer...they told me the next installation appointment available was on Oct. 31st....more than three weeks away!

I figure I can deal with that, but in the meantime, I'm eager to get my TiVo setup and running, and perhaps begin recording shows (or at the very least, allowing it to download all of the network content so that when my installation date comes about, I am ready to go)...

This brings me to MY MAIN QUESTION - Can the series 3 TiVo be somehow configure to work as a standard analog (non-HD; non- cablecard) TiVo on a temporary basis? In other words, assuming that I do no have any cablecards installed in the TiVo (because I am using a Scientific-Atlanta Explorer 3250HD cable box - with Time Warner Cable in NYC - that for some reason has a slot for a cablecard, but doesn't actually have any removable cablecards in that slot), is it possible to hook up the components so that the cable box (which will obviously eventually be replaced by the TiVo unit), is the one that receives the coax cable coming from the wall, and then I would theoretically connect the cablebox to the Series 3 TiVo, and then to the TV from there? Is this possible? How would I go about using the TiVo to control the cable box to change channels, as the Series 3 TiVo doesn't have an IR input for IR cables to control a cable box like the series 2 TiVo's had...I would assume that it would be impossible based on some of these fundamentals...

Can anyone confirm this, or perhaps offer a way in which such a configuration would be possible? Any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated...Thanks!


----------



## SoBayJake

m021478 said:


> This brings me to MY MAIN QUESTION - Can the series 3 TiVo be somehow configure to work as a standard analog (non-HD; non- cablecard) TiVo on a temporary basis? In other words, assuming that I do no have any cablecards installed in the TiVo (because I am using a Scientific-Atlanta Explorer 3250HD cable box - with Time Warner Cable in NYC - that for some reason has a slot for a cablecard, but doesn't actually have any removable cablecards in that slot), is it possible to hook up the components so that the cable box (which will obviously eventually be replaced by the TiVo unit), is the one that receives the coax cable coming from the wall, and then I would theoretically connect the cablebox to the Series 3 TiVo, and then to the TV from there? Is this possible? How would I go about using the TiVo to control the cable box to change channels, as the Series 3 TiVo doesn't have an IR input for IR cables to control a cable box like the series 2 TiVo's had...I would assume that it would be impossible based on some of these fundamentals...
> 
> Can anyone confirm this, or perhaps offer a way in which such a configuration would be possible? Any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated...Thanks!


The S3 can NOT control a cable box. Nor a satellite box. This has been discussed to no end.

Without CableCards, it can record analog cable (1-99), and OTA (Over-The-Air) signals. If you are in NYC, you can probably get something OTA, and use it that way until the CC arrive.

Bummer about the installation date. Keep calling back to try for an earlier one.


----------



## rodalpho

Yep. I'm in manhattan, they took around 3 weeks to schedule my appointment also. It was a _real_ bummer.

You can pick up the 1-99 channels, and if you run a manual channel scan you'll get the digital versions also. Most of the guide data will be wrong, unfortunately. Channels 1-13 are correct though, which includes all of the networks, CW, and PBS, all in digital format which come in as great quality 480i.

If you buy a cheapo antenna you can probably pick up some networks in HD. I had a great deal of difficulty with this, but I live on the third floor in the middle of the city and my TV isn't near the window. Umm, and I was using a long coax cable stripped down and wrapped around a clothes hangar.


----------



## pmiranda

Using a real TV antenna helps, but I hooked up an old FM antenna I had lying around up and with a little experimentation with positioning it I can pull in the one station TW-Austin doesn't carry in HD (the CW) with the S3. It's really a remarkably great OTA tuner. I did this for a week while waiting to get my CableCARDs. Beware that you only get a week of TiVo service without registering. Sadly my free service ran out the very night I finally got my CableCARDs working but I was able to transfer lifetime from my old TiVo within a couple hours.


----------



## kssearle

I posted a message last week expressing frustration with the problems involved in getting my Series 3 up and running. TWC had been out FIVE times (I think... they all seem to run together in my mind) and I had been reduced to using THEIR DVR and was ready to return my Tivo (a lost cause). Well, the sixth time was the charm. The service supervisor and one of his guys came out on Saturday morning and spent two hours getting the installation right. They evaluated the signal loss between TWC's box and my TV and decided that they needed to install a new line. They did this quickly, and very neatly, too. They took pains to route the new cable so that it doesn't stick out like a sore thumb. 

I've got be be honest here, I literally cheered when the first CableCard they installed actually WORKED! Then the second one worked too! We were all (TWC and me) very, very happy. These guys really did a great job (Brian and Victor in Simi Valley, CA) and I am very happy with TWC at this point; they went the extra mile. I think we need to understand that this is new technology for them and that they're really trying hard to come up to speed on it. 

Later on Saturday, I discovered that some channels (both analog and HD) weren't coming in through one of the CableCards. I called TWC on Monday and Brian sent Victor back out Monday evening; he replaced the CableCard and now both tuners are working perfectly! 

I think that the message here is that you need to be determined, after all the goal is worth attaining since Tivo is way, way better than TWC's own HD DVRs! Be firm with TWC, but work with them and you'll eventually get there! And yes, you really do catch more flies with honey than with vinegar!

Good luck, and remember that success is possible!


----------



## jacksonian

People have given TWC a lot of crap over the years. But you have to look at all these posts of people having 5 & 10 multi-hour, multi-technician, multi-supervisor visits and phone calls for a total of what, the $20-$30 truck roll installation fee. And this is to support a product that is their competition and will lose them money. 

I find that pretty impressive.


----------



## SoBayJake

jacksonian said:


> People have given TWC a lot of crap over the years. But you have to look at all these posts of people having 5 & 10 multi-hour, multi-technician, multi-supervisor visits and phone calls for a total of what, the $20-$30 truck roll installation fee. And this is to support a product that is their competition and will lose them money.
> 
> I find that pretty impressive.


I don't. They are required to offer something, and do not train people on how to install it or enable it from the backend. The cable companies themselves essentially run CableLabs, so its not like any of this is that far out there.

It seems most people here are practically installing the cards themselves, and all the techs are doing is calling in the numbers. That's something we can do ourselves!

Signal issues, etc. might need a tech. But if the cable cos. had better signals coming in to the house, it wouldn't be an issue. My old place had a horrible signal coming in, but they didn't want to replace the cable from the pole. Seems like its THEIR line, and THEIR signal, not a problem with the wiring in my house. The telephone company would be REQUIRED to fix it since its on their side of the box.


----------



## rlay

Another installer was here, and he reset the cablecards, had dispatch hit them again, reset the TIVO, and installed them in order according to the instructions....and still no HD Package channels.

He went away to do some research, and he was going to try tuning in those channels on a Cablecard TV they had in the office.

He called me about an hour later to tell me that the central system in El Centro does not support those channels over cablecards and in order to watch them I would have to use the Motorola box. He went on and on about the hardware here not being the same versions as what they have in major metros, etc. 

He didn't want to hear anything about the DAC and the other stuff that had been posted here.

So in essence, I'm paying an extra $15/month for a second DVR/HD reciever to watch sports in HD on ESPN and just a few extra HD channels. On the bright side, I have the option of using the Motorola on another TV in another part of the house or if both tuners on the TIVO are recording something...and I can do PPV on that system.


----------



## rlay

jacksonian said:


> People have given TWC a lot of crap over the years. But you have to look at all these posts of people having 5 & 10 multi-hour, multi-technician, multi-supervisor visits and phone calls for a total of what, the $20-$30 truck roll installation fee. And this is to support a product that is their competition and will lose them money.
> 
> I find that pretty impressive.


I would agree that TWC has spent a lot of money rolling trucking and with CSRs to deal with this. Although I'm in a situation where they are now making more money out of me because they can't configure come HD channels over cablecards for the TIVO.

I'm paying $13/month for the Tivo Service plus $15/month for the Motorola HD-DVR for the remainder of the channels and an additional $5/month for the Cablecards. So between the TIVO service and the Cablecard rental, I'm actually paying $3 more a month just to use the TIVO....and if I continue to keep their Motorola DVR for the channels the Tivo can't get, I'm paying a total of $33 a month more to have 100% of the channels I'm already paying for and the TIVO. I'm still not sure if I'm going to keep the Motorola or not. Getting rid of the Tivo is not an option.... because DirecTV does not offer local channels for my area (and OTA is pretty bad).


----------



## hookbill

rlay said:


> He went away to do some research, and he was going to try tuning in those channels on a Cablecard TV they had in the office.


Why didn't he research BEFORE he came over? They do realize you were having problems.



rlay said:


> He didn't want to hear anything about the DAC and the other stuff that had been posted here.


Nope, they have to abide by FCC regulations. I don't recal if you have told TiVo about this but you should. This is not a small cable company, this is TW and they are bound to the rules of the FCC.


----------



## pmiranda

It is possible that some channels just won't be available to a cablecard (ie anything switched), but most likely you just got somebody that's too lazy to find out the right way to provision your cablecard. Keep calling customer service until you talk to somebody that knows what to do with the card and host ID from the TiVo screen (along with data code if it's there), and the DAC or MAC # from the cablecard's label. You can also try asking for a supervisor. The only reason a truck roll should be needed is if you have poor signal strength. I get low 90's on the TiVo signal strength screen and pull in every channel I subscribe to.


----------



## rlay

hookbill said:


> Why didn't he research BEFORE he came over? They do realize you were having problems.
> 
> Nope, they have to abide by FCC regulations. I don't recal if you have told TiVo about this but you should. This is not a small cable company, this is TW and they are bound to the rules of the FCC.


I did speak to TIVO and they said that it's all about the Cablecard setup with TWC and that there is nothing they can do about it. They offered to talk to the technician, but he ignored the request when I offered it.


----------



## rlay

pmiranda said:


> It is possible that some channels just won't be available to a cablecard (ie anything switched), but most likely you just got somebody that's too lazy to find out the right way to provision your cablecard. Keep calling customer service until you talk to somebody that knows what to do with the card and host ID from the TiVo screen (along with data code if it's there), and the DAC or MAC # from the cablecard's label. You can also try asking for a supervisor. The only reason a truck roll should be needed is if you have poor signal strength. I get low 90's on the TiVo signal strength screen and pull in every channel I subscribe to.


How do I tell if a channel is switched? Can I look at something on the Motorola box?

The status screen for the cablecard does say "Waiting to Start" and "Segments to Download: 0".... I've never seen it say anything else.

I have the local supervisors cell and office number, and I will call him. The only problem is that I am traveling for the next week or so. I will try the call center again as well.

I'm close to giving up and living with both boxes. This has eaten too much of my time....


----------



## pmiranda

rlay said:


> How do I tell if a channel is switched? Can I look at something on the Motorola box?


You might be able to tell from the signal strength screen if you get that far. If your CC is not authorized even that might not work. I'll need to look and see what it shows for channels I know to be switched here in Austin...I suspect signal strength will be 0 on them, as opposed to channels that I know I could get but I'm simply not authorized for, like HBO (I'm cheap).



> The status screen for the cablecard does say "Waiting to Start" and "Segments to Download: 0".... I've never seen it say anything else.


There should be another screen that just shows the card and host ID, although I have never seen a Motorola system in the flesh.



> I have the local supervisors cell and office number, and I will call him. The only problem is that I am traveling for the next week or so. I will try the call center again as well.
> 
> I'm close to giving up and living with both boxes. This has eaten too much of my time....


In my experience there are a few folks that know what they're doing with CC's and everyone else is worthless. Keep calling back or ask to be transferred to other people until you happen to find one of The Few. Once you get someone that knows their stuff, you should be able to get everything working in half an hour.

Be sure you follow the correct procedure:
0) Make sure neither CableCARD is doing a firmware upgrade
1) Restart TiVo
2) Unplug power when it displays the starting up screen
3) Remove both CableCARDs - keep track of which was which so you don't have to re-pair them in case the cableco has already done something right. Write down the serial # and DAC/MAC # from each card
4) Wait a minute
5) Plug back in
6) Wait for it to get to TiVo Central
7) Plug in the lower CableCARD
8) Go to the cablecard info screen to get the card and host ID

Call in and verify that they have your account "balanced", that is, they have it down in their system that you have digital service, premiums, sports packs, etc on both your regular boxes and your cablecards.
Give them the information for the first cablecard.
Wait 4~5 minutes for the "hit" to reach your cablecard. On Austin's Scientific Atlanta system you'll see the card status screen indicate authorization, then receipt of EMMs, then receipt of ECMs. I'm not sure what you see on a Motorola system. You'll have to exit and re-enter the status screen to see any updates.
Go to test channels for that card and start checking for everything you're supposed to get. It can take several minutes for all the channels to show up.

Only after the first card is working completely should you insert the second card and get it provisioned. Some folks have done both at once with success but I like to keep things simple.


----------



## rlay

pmiranda said:


> You might be able to tell from the signal strength screen if you get that far. If your CC is not authorized even that might not work. I'll need to look and see what it shows for channels I know to be switched here in Austin...I suspect signal strength will be 0 on them, as opposed to channels that I know I could get but I'm simply not authorized for, like HBO (I'm cheap).


I am getting 95+% signal on the missing channels and the channel banner shows up in the Test Channels Menu.

I am on the phone right now with the TWC call center. I explained the whole story to the CSR...told her about the technicians never asking or sended the Host ID & other numbers....She wrote them down for both cards and is waiting for a supervisor. She also said that see saw some "DAC" things on her screen, but did not know what that meant or how to change them. Hopefully someone will get on who understands how to pair the cards correctly.


----------



## rlay

rlay said:


> I am getting 95+% signal on the missing channels and the channel banner shows up in the Test Channels Menu.
> 
> I am on the phone right now with the TWC call center. I explained the whole story to the CSR...told her about the technicians never asking or send the Host ID & other numbers....She wrote them down for both cards and is waiting for a supervisor. She also said that see saw some "DAC" things on her screen, but did not know what that meant or how to change them. Hopefully someone will get on who understands how to pair the cards correctly.


No dice. The supervisor said they already have all the numbers they need. The CSR was nice enough to walk through the install process as per the instructions (setting up one card at a time). The channels are still missing.

She did tell me that many of the TWC systems are changing the way they deal with the HD channels, and that they were going to have their own allocations on the system, particularly HDNET, etc. (the channels I'm missing). I don't know if that meant "switched" access.

Funny that I have an HD Tivo, but I only get 3 HD channels. My neighbor got a huge aerial antenna and gets a couple of more OTA network channels with his DirecTV, but I'm not ready to spend the addition effort for 2 more channels that I get in SD anyway.

My next move is to call the area director when I get back from my business trip next week.


----------



## pmiranda

These are the same folks that "don't have HD cable cards"? Sorry to hear your troubles. Maybe by the time you get back they'll have figured out what they're doing but I think you've already been at this awhile, no?


----------



## rlay

pmiranda said:


> These are the same folks that "don't have HD cable cards"? Sorry to hear your troubles. Maybe by the time you get back they'll have figured out what they're doing but I think you've already been at this awhile, no?


Yeah...I hope so. It's been more than a month since I received the S3.


----------



## Scopeman

dlcrow said:


> I subscribe to the digital tier, the hd tier, and the sports pak. I can watch every channel on the S3 that I get on my SA3250 except for 408 (the new News 8 Sports loop channel). I haven't worried about that, yet.


I am also in Round Rock. I only use the S3 to capture standard cable (no digital). So you can imagine I was pleased when I found channel 408 being transmitted in analog on channel 0 (zero). Weird.

So no need for a CableCard to get the News 8 Sports Loop channel on TimeWarner in Round Rock.


----------



## dlcrow

> So no need for a CableCard to get the News 8 Sports Loop channel on TimeWarner in Round Rock.


With a CableCARD, you can't get it, though. The Tivo will only tune channels in the channel map provided to the CableCARD and 0 isn't one of those channels.

I also found that I don't get Boomerang (channel 111). No biggie for the S3 since the kids have their own S2 they use to record stuff on that channel.

-- david


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

Another TW Austin customer experience.

The guy that came out was a very nice guy, and I was immediately relieved when I asked him if he had done one of these before. His response "Yep. Done five of them. They're a pain in the behind. First one took 11 hours over three trips. Second one was a little less painful, but the other three went pretty smooth." I'm thinking, sweet, I got someone who knows what he is doing. As proof that he knew what he was doing, he had a fistful of CableCards ready for any contingencies.

Four hours later, he leaves with the "updating firmware" message on the screen. We got a few random channels to work, but most of the problem seemed to be on the dispatch side. 

He will come back out today and hopefully fix the problem.


----------



## hookbill

H.I.McDunnough said:


> Another TW Austin customer experience.
> 
> The guy that came out was a very nice guy, and I was immediately relieved when I asked him if he had done one of these before. His response "Yep. Done five of them. They're a pain in the behind. First one took 11 hours over three trips. Second one was a little less painful, but the other three went pretty smooth." I'm thinking, sweet, I got someone who knows what he is doing. As proof that he knew what he was doing, he had a fistful of CableCards ready for any contingencies.
> 
> Four hours later, he leaves with the "updating firmware" message on the screen. We got a few random channels to work, but most of the problem seemed to be on the dispatch side.
> 
> He will come back out today and hopefully fix the problem.


A tech who "knew what he was doing" took 5 hours and still didn't get it done? My installers had never installed one and got it done in less then an hour and that was after I went through the set up mode again, they stuck around for that.

And this guy gave you the fuzzy warms?

I know all cable companies have different systems but this just seems unreal. My installer brought out several cards as well, all brand new and we did have a bit of a problem with the second card but that was because we kept jumping to the config screen instead of waiting. Otherwise it would have been done in 45 minutes.

Did you make sure that he installed one card at a time and read the proper info to the person at head end? Did he talk about mergine or "marrying" the cards?

It just shouldn't take so long if you follow directions.


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

> And this guy gave you the fuzzy warms?


I felt good because he said he had done five of them before rather than someone who was just going to slam them in without reading the directions. They even came with a photocopy of the TiVo instructions for cable installers with a two page troubleshooting guide. Yes, he did talk about marrying the cards. And yes, he knew to complete the first before moving to the second.

The problem, I think, is that the install needs to be 100% methodical. The order of events needs to be followed perfectly, with no interpretation or deviation. This is very different for them than normal installs of any other equipment: things can be done out of order, you can go back and fix things, you can be a little sloppy and the job gets done. With TiVo and CableCards, there are many mines in the minefield. Even the installer said that if he ran into any problems, he'd have to power off the TiVo, remove all the cards, have dispatch "unmarry" the cards, and basically start over completely.

Somewhere something went wrong, but I didn't follow his every button press, so I don't know. I think today he'll start from scratch.


----------



## jguidera

jeffrypennock said:


> So I thought that between FCC mandates and the fact that Comcast takes over the Houston market in a few months, we were safe from SDV.
> 
> But now, I'm nervous. From what I understand, TWC Houston called all its customers (I missed the call) with a message saying their may be outages in the next couple weeks as they switch all of our channels to digital. That's all I can extract from what I'm reading online, but they're all paraphrasing and I'm not sure what TWC means. I don't know if they means they're going to be carrying digital streams for all of our old analog channels or if that means they're switching us to SDV for some/all of our channels (whereas only VOD is SDV here, currently). Did anybody on here in the Houston area get that message? What's happening?


 I never received any such call, so I don't know that that's true.


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

Well, today I had my third and fourth trips from Time Warner Austin. Still basically in the same shape: I get all but about 5-6 HD channels. The last guy here was an actual Time Warner tech, and he had nothing but bad things to say about TiVo and Cable cards.... told me:

It is normal for Cable cards to not pick up all channels
From time to time, CableCards just stop working - that is normal
The TiVos are nothing but a pain, and are very flaky
Why would you spend $1,000 for something that you get for free?
TW can't guarantee that you will ever get these channels
We aren't allowed to touch TiVos, so you have to put the cablecards in yourself (fine with me)
While he admitted that he had never done a TiVo install before, he proceeded to move forward as if he had. I gave him the instructions which he set aside. I told him that this process would not work because I had been through it many times.... his response? "See? What did I tell you about CableCards?"

He said he'd call back tomorrow to see if I have the channels, and in his defense, he said he'd work to get the problem resolved. I put the over/under at three more trips. What a pain in the butt this is.


----------



## bawker

jacksonian said:


> TWC Greensboro charged me $22 to install both cards and they charge me $1.75 x2 per month.


High Point here. Any trouble with the install at all (still mulling getting the S3 here)?


----------



## mercurial

<sigh>

First install attempt last week, found out one of our two S3's was DOA (stuck on Welcome. Powering up...) so I had to get and exchange from TiVo. Installer had four CCs with him and three of them wouldn't work at all, kept looping through the "loading" bit when he put them in... The last before he put it in, the back office told him it was already assigned to someone elses account... 

Today was the follow up but the replacement S3 still hadn't arrived. Guy bought 6 CC. First two seemed to work, went into loading firmware, guy went to the next job and came back. They finished up but nothing was working except the analog stations and the local HD channels. I told him I didn't think they were authorized properly (ECM count == 0) but they insisted the signal strength was too low and they re-did some cables. Suddenly I got *SOME* of the digital channels and a couple of the HDs but not the upper teir digital channels or any of the premiums. Installer kept claiming it had to "download" and would take a while but still no ECMs... <sigh>

I'm going to schedule an install for next week when the replacement S3 gets here and hopefully that person will know how to get it all working...


----------



## Fatebringer

Well, like a number of people here my install turned into a long story (and an ending that probably will create more headaches for Raleigh area people).

Picked up the S3 on Friday from BestBuy but was unable to call TWC to get a mon. time before the tech. dispatchers left (which would have been nice as I had Monday off).

So Monday I called them and got a Tuesday afternoon slot.

(both times I called I was initially told they didnt do TIVO's (and in fact as recently as last week they had refused to do it "talked a customer down, then found out we did do that" was the phrase I was told)

Tuesday I got a call from the tech and met him at home (a contractor as it turned out ).
Turns out the first guy was just a runner, he said "so you needed 3 cards installed?" (at the time this sounded like a good thing, I never asked for a spare but someone decided to send one anyway). Then he took a look at the box (and the tivo instruction sheet) and said "my supervisor is on the way" followed by "I don't know why they even sent us this should be easy".

The second guy (another contractor) shows up walks over to the tivo and pulls the power, says "thats what they told me to do on the last one". The box reboots and he put in the first card, notes the ID #'s then flips in and out of the CC menu screens until it stops responding (when the firmware update started) while the original guy (who had a heavy accent) read the ID #'s over the phone (needless to say at least one of the IDs ended up getting mangled). 

Once the first card came came back up he put in the second card and repeated the process of flipping through menus until it stopped going into the menus (he was expecting "a screen that said it was doing the update and would take 20-40 minutes" (which I found while #2 was updating (and the cable guys went to smoke) by trying to view live TV. ))

After the #2 card updated the EMM count on both cards wouldnt increase (both cards showed CP auth OK, card #2 looked fine except for 0 EMM/ECM counts. Card #1 was giving the NOT READY- WAITING FOR EMMs. After talking with the phone guys for over an hour they declared both cards bad and decided to come back with 4 or more new cards (by this time the first guy and his spare card had left).

They left the cards in the TIVO, after they left I did the reset/insert/wait/insert steps mentioned elsewhere on the boards (although I didnt make an attempt to get TW to resend any signals).

Wednesday they called to say they wanted to wait another day (today) and send someone with a signal tester because they thought that might be the issue (the tivo strength meter showed consistent 90%-92%) and that they were working with another guy (with SA, TIVO and TW on a conference call) who had "been down over a week and gone through 12 cards that we want to use as a guinea pig for these fixes" I got the impression there were more than just the 2 of us they were having problems getting everything to work he said "every install has been different".

Apparently they didnt bother to call off the contractors who called my house and tried to make a trip (although not having my CELL number (which the dispatcher had) they could not get in touch with me).

So today I pull up at my place at the appointed start time, and see a TWC truck sitting out front. I found the guy out back with his gear connected to their junction box, at which point (much to my disgust) we established that he was just there to check the signal, did not have any cable cards with him, and didn't know what the plan was past him testing the line. He came inside, plugged in his meter to the inside plug and declared the connection "bad" (again, the same connection that has had their HD cable boxes and internet connection running through it with no issue, and 90+% on the tivo meter). When I tried to explain what was going on with him he said "yeah we have special cable cards that are TIVO compatible" effectively ending that part of the conversation.

I indirectly registered with him that my patience was about to run out (not wanting to shoot the messenger, I just said "there is about to be much yelling but I'm not going to take it out on you"). He ran a new "drop" from their box to the back of the house, tested and declared it better then disapeared to talk to the office, promising to call once he knew more. (homeowners association is going to love the coax cable running above ground if they don't come back and bury it (which I mentioned to the supervisor later on)).

I don't know if the "impending wrath" message was passed on but when the phone rang the cable tech had already left and the NOC was on the phone not him. Apparently a second tech was enroute with cards (how many I don't know)

I checked the CC status and they had not changed (I don't know if he tried to "hit" them.)

He had me pull the TIVO off the splitter (installed tuesday by the TW contractors replacing an older TW provided splitter, we had tried the no-splitter connection then) and plug it in directly to the wall, at which point he resent the provisioning "hits" and immediately got EMM/ECM counts. After testing the channels we discovered that card #2 wasn't set up in their system with HBO/MAX etc (sorta dissapointed he asked "did you want that on both cards?", otherwise seemed to know exactly what he was doing). So the second tech was called and told not to come.

So far both cards are working, I reconnected via the splitter after giving the box about 2 hours to get all the hits. Card #1 still shows the "waiting for EMMs" on the status but tunes, card #2 shows everything OK. The only thing I don't know at this point is whether or not the EMM count should still be incrementing, it hasnt since the cards were provisioned (the ECM count does increment as long as the tuner is sitting on a channel that needs authorization). Both tuners seem to be getting occasional pixelation/sound drops (1-2 an hour) but I seem to recall some recent bad service even with the TW box, so I don't know that the tivo/cards/new cabling are to blame (strength meter shows 96% now).

So I have a feeling I just became the story they will tell to every person with a S3 that won't work "we need to have someone come out and test your connection because a customer last week had a signal that was too dirty for the CC to work in a TIVO". 

I don't know if that really was the issue, it always looked like the cards were just waiting on the provisioning signal (the auth signal came through), although the original headend guy on the phone did seem to know what he was doing (the contractor had worked with him on a previous S3 install) , he unpaired and re-paired the cards, verified everything was in the computer and seemed to know the tivo screens from memory.

I'm a bit of a pessimist so I'm glad the central office/dispatch had a plan and I'm glad they called before I fully vented, but for about 30min it looked like I had taken an afternoon off work for nothing after waiting an extra day for them to get their ducks in a row. I just wish they had told me about the second guy they were planning to send (or told their first tech he was coming) before I thought there were about to leave me out to dry for a third day with no service. 

The only bad thing I have to say about TWC in this whole thing is broken lines of communication. From the CS center not knowing anything about the tivos (to the point of telling customers it wasn't possible), to the wasted time of their own contractors making a fruitless trip to the "plan" for today. Although at this point I still have their HD cable box sitting in the floor (the 2nd visit guys were supposed to come get it) and havent paid them for any install services (if I had to magic 8 ball that one, theyll mail a bill out(quoted price was $95), and I'll deliver the spare box to them myself).

I specifically asked who to call if I wanted the cards re-provisioned, the answer I got was to call into the normal customer line and ask for the networking group (the NOC), didnt get the vibe that the normal CS people can do it.


----------



## Roderigo

Fatebringer said:


> The second guy (another contractor) shows up walks over to the tivo and pulls the power, says "thats what they told me to do on the last one". The box reboots a


Well, that will cause them some more time... No real need to do that step...



Fatebringer said:


> Once the first card came came back up he put in the second card and repeated the process of flipping through menus until it stopped going into the menus (he was expecting "a screen that said it was doing the update and would take 20-40 minutes" (which I found while #2 was updating.


Cleaning up your cabling to get a better signal is never a bad thing for your cable company to do. However, since both your cards did firmware upgrades, you had good enough signal to get them properly authorized (the authorization message & the message that there's an update available go through the same path).

Sounds like they could have gotten all this working during this trip.



Fatebringer said:


> When I tried to explain what was going on with him he said "yeah we have special cable cards that are TIVO compatible" effectively ending that part of the conversation.


This is a bunch of bull... All cablecards from any vendor are basically equivalent.


----------



## Fatebringer

Roderigo said:


> This is a bunch of bull... All cablecards from any vendor are basically equivalent.


I know, the tech who said that didnt appear to have much if any real experience with cable cards, he was just there to deal with the cabling itself.

The actual conversation was a bit longer, but his description of what was needed varied slightly from "tivo cable cards" to "special cards made by SA compatible with the TIVOs" as we discussed it". As I said, I just gave up, I was not in a very good mood at that point.


----------



## pmiranda

H.I.McDunnough said:


> Well, today I had my third and fourth trips from Time Warner Austin. Still basically in the same shape: I get all but about 5-6 HD channels. The last guy here was an actual Time Warner tech, and he had nothing but bad things to say about TiVo and Cable cards.... told me:
> 
> It is normal for Cable cards to not pick up all channels
> From time to time, CableCards just stop working - that is normal
> The TiVos are nothing but a pain, and are very flaky
> Why would you spend $1,000 for something that you get for free?
> TW can't guarantee that you will ever get these channels
> We aren't allowed to touch TiVos, so you have to put the cablecards in yourself (fine with me)
> While he admitted that he had never done a TiVo install before, he proceeded to move forward as if he had. I gave him the instructions which he set aside. I told him that this process would not work because I had been through it many times.... his response? "See? What did I tell you about CableCards?"
> 
> He said he'd call back tomorrow to see if I have the channels, and in his defense, he said he'd work to get the problem resolved. I put the over/under at three more trips. What a pain in the butt this is.


He's full of BS, but if you've been reading this thread, you know that already...

If both cards reach "CP Auth Received", there is no problem with either card, they just need to make sure your account is balanced (all services authorized for both cards in addition to your other boxes) and then send hits to both cards. You should be able to get this done over the phone (or in the online chat) without a truck roll. Make sure they have the correct card ID and host ID for each card.


----------



## philliptiongson

After waiting for three weeks TWCNYC - Manhattan finally came out to the house with 2 CableCards. Unfortunately I was not home when they were installed, and when I got home to check the installation, we get most of the broadcast channels, but almost nothing else. For a few hours we were getting 2-90, but I went to the "Cable Card CP Info" screen, and it seemed like that did something to the cards. Because after that, even 2-90 went away. I am getting some of the HD channels, at least ABC, NBC, and CBS. But what is the most frustrating is that when I tune into a channel like Bravo, it comes in for maybe 15 seconds, and then turns black and a blue window pops up that says Tivo cannot display this channel. We called Time Warner, and their customer rep said that we needed to call Tivo. Which of course, I know is wrong. Does anyone in Manhattan have any suggestions on who to ask for at TWCNYC who knows anything about the Tivo setup? I have heard that j2chulo is helping out folks in Brooklyn, but is there anyone we can call directly in Manhattan? In fact, has ANYONE in Manhattan had a completely successful installation? 

BTW, both my cards read CP Auth Received. Does that mean that I don't need them to send out a truck roll? How do I ask them to send more hits? PM me if you can help... Thanks so much.


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

so if I have (both cards are the same) "CP Auth Received" but EMM and ECM count are both zero, and "no ECMs detected" does that mean that I just need to chat with TW to get them to hit both of the cards? If they do that correctly, what will change on the screen?

My problem is that I am missing some channels, but some work fine.


----------



## pmiranda

I beleve so, yes. I went through a couple rounds of calling and getting no luck, but eventually a tech came out and convinced someone at DNCS (apparently the elite backend network folks at TW) to hit the cards and they worked within minutes. I don't know if they actually did anything with it, but the tech gave them the MAC# that was printed on each card. If you do pull the cards to look at it, you might as well do the whole dance I detailed in post 666


----------



## lowepg

josborne said:


> I haven't ordered a S3 yet, but I did call TW here in Raleigh, NC. They charge 1.75 per card per month, but charge 49.99 installation per card. Anyone else here live in Raleigh get the same answer?


same here- and the guy kept asking for the model # of the TV set.... couldnt get it through his head the cards went in the TIVO...

UGH- I have a bad feeling about this...


----------



## minckster

philliptiongson said:


> . . . In fact, has ANYONE in Manhattan had a completely successful installation?


I'm curious about this too. So has anyone in Manhattan had a successful cableCARD installation? Please specify whether you're TWCNYC Southern Manhattan or TWCNYC Northern Manhattan.


----------



## l_emmerdeur

l_emmerdeur said:


> TWCNYC sent a tech on Saturday to install the cards. He had 5 with him (all with 2006 dates on them), so I assume they've learned enough to know to send extras. This was his first-ever Cablecard installation, so you know how this story ends...
> 
> We installed the first two cards, and they went in just fine, no error messages from the Tivo. He informed me the guy on the other end of the phone authorizing the cards was their best tech. However, when the guy was reading the HostIDs to him, it seemed like he was somehow dyslexic - I mean literally, I'm not using the term as a slur or an insult. Every 3-digit portion of the HostID came out of his mouth wrong, and I had to correct him every time, sometimes twice.
> 
> The first 3 digits were (let's say) 160.
> 
> He would read "One-one-six."
> 
> "No, one-six-zero."
> 
> "Oh, sorry, yeah, one-six-one."
> 
> "No, _one-six-zero_."
> 
> "I mean, one-six-zero."
> 
> After many painful minutes of this, I'm sure the HostIDs were mangled. After rebooting the Tivo and going through Guided Setup again, I could see TBS, all the networks and all the HD networks, as well as NY1. Nothing else.
> 
> He tells me it could take up to 10 hours to get all the channels, so I take his word and sign off on the install.
> 
> Mistake. I've yet to see another channel come through (and I see them all on my SA 3250HD).
> 
> So I call TWC and they zap my cable box, even though I don't have a cable box. Then the lady tells me to unplug the cable box, and I tell her _I don't have a bloody cable box_. I ask her if she's dealt with Cablecards before, and she states she hasn't, which of course didn't stop her from wasting 20 minutes of my time. I set up another tech visit for next Friday.
> 
> One interesting side note: they could not refund the fee for the truck roll because _they do not charge anything for Cablecard installations_. If anybody tells you otherwise, hang up the phone, call again and make arrangements with another rep.
> 
> I was very angry on Saturday, not because they couldn't get it to work (I figured there was a good chance that this would happen), but because they sent a third-party tech who not only had zero experience with Cablecards, but couldn't even read three consecutive numbers correctly - not once, but every single set of numbers. This was topped off with a phone rep who wasted my time instead of passing me to someone who knew something about Cablecards. I know these people usually are trying to be helpful, but when you know nothing about the issue at hand, don't waste my time. It's rude. Be helpful: pass me along to someone who can help.
> 
> On my next tech visit, I'm reading the HostIDs.


Problem solved.

I had an appointment scheduled for this afternoon to get the Cablecards working. Since the initial install, I only saw NY1, TBS, the networks and the networks in HD.

So I'm showing my girlfriend what she needs to do to help the tech troubleshoot, and the channels are still not coming through. Perhaps 3 minutes after I show her about a dozen channels to check after he fixes the problem (FX, HBO, Showtime, etc.) I go to the HBO SD channel - _and it is working_.

So I navigate to all the channels that didn't work before - _and they are all working properly now_.

I can only assume the techs got their work orders for the day, saw some Cablecard issues, and have (since the last time they visited) gotten proper instructions on how to authorize the cards. They must have zapped the cards while I was futzing around with the Tivo.

Now the only channel I don't get is TNT, but I get TNTHD, so I don't care.

Edit: This is southern Manhattan, right below Union Square.


----------



## SCSIRAID

lowepg said:


> same here- and the guy kept asking for the model # of the TV set.... couldnt get it through his head the cards went in the TIVO...
> 
> UGH- I have a bad feeling about this...


Give them the Tivo model number. TCD648250B. They use the model number to check the Cable Labs approved list.


----------



## alee

minckster said:


> I'm curious about this too. So has anyone in Manhattan had a successful cableCARD installation? Please specify whether you're TWCNYC Southern Manhattan or TWCNYC Northern Manhattan.


TWCNYC Southern Manhattan... 1 visit, no issues, up and running from channel 1 all the way through the HD range (700s), and beyond with no missing channels. Tech did not leave until he himself had verified that both tuners were getting all channels.


----------



## jeffrypennock

jguidera said:


> jeffrypennock said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I thought that between FCC mandates and the fact that Comcast takes over the Houston market in a few months, we were safe from SDV.
> 
> But now, I'm nervous. From what I understand, TWC Houston called all its customers (I missed the call) with a message saying their may be outages in the next couple weeks as they switch all of our channels to digital. That's all I can extract from what I'm reading online, but they're all paraphrasing and I'm not sure what TWC means. I don't know if they means they're going to be carrying digital streams for all of our old analog channels or if that means they're switching us to SDV for some/all of our channels (whereas only VOD is SDV here, currently). Did anybody on here in the Houston area get that message? What's happening?
> 
> 
> 
> I never received any such call, so I don't know that that's true. I never received any such call, so I don't know that that's true.
Click to expand...

Not everyone received the call. They're doing the switch to digital simulcasting ALL
channels area-by-area around town. However, it's digital simulcasting, not SDV, so we're fine. BTW, my S3 seems to finally be working perfectly now and has been for a couple weeks now. So, TWC customers, have hope. I thought my problem was unfixable (as you can read from my previous posts in this thread), but I was eventually able to get everything working (as far as I know...who knows what happens when I'm not watching/recording) with no audio drop-outs or video tiling. I'm a VERY VERY HAPPY S3 user and it was worth all the money time, frustration and effort required, in my opinion.


----------



## pstryjew

Posted elsewhere, but I'll put it here to keep consistent:

Here are the details:

*Good News - * 
A successful S3 install with one 15 minute service call and two (longer) phone calls.

This is Time Warner Columbus, OH they have a large technical training site down the road.

They DO have at least one S3 in house (send by TW corporate) and were involved in a TiVo Beta (actually the back line tech that got involved with my call, did both).

I'm happy and I'm finally using my TV up to its potential.

I don't feel so bad about the price, when I think about paying $1000 for a Sony Beta player 20 yrs ago.

*Install:* 
Installer came on time.

Gave the installer (a contractor) the instructions, told him it was important to follow them exactly - with regards to Card 1 THEN Card 2.

I "drove" the remote.

He was willing to follow the instructions, but claimed he couldn't authorize Card 1 first. Saying that any authorization or "hit" would close the work order. When I questioned he claimed it was to stop malicious billing.

Had the classic one tuner (Card 2) would work with Premiums, the other tuner would not work with Premiums.

The non-working card (5/2005 date), showed a state of "Waiting for CP Auth"

Installer closed the work order and said that the authorization was a Central Office type issue. He wasn't mean or nasty, but he had exhausted his Cable Card technical ability inserting the cards, and keeping track of all of the numbers. (He did have the SNs written down prior to the trip, again making it easy to insert both). He departed.

The initial CSR he was NEXTELing the information to (probably a with the same contractor), didn't understand it was going in a TiVO. She was only going to take a TV name for that entry.

As a contractor he really couldn't do much more and didn't really understand anything, so I let him leave.

In my testing, got bit more than once with the way TiVo allocates tuners, thinking it magically works. Be sure, use the CC setup "Test Channels" when trying to verify operation.

*Phone Call #1* 30 minute wait 
The CSR wasn't any help, just kept "sending hits". The backline tech verified this later, saying that wouldn't help at all, the card was not authorized.

"Nothing we can do, next service appointment is in 1 week" Argh...

*Troubleshooting* 
I tried rebooting, removing, reinserting, etc. Still no love.

*Phone Call #2* 15 minute wait, used callback feature. 
Got a really helpful CSR (Abby), she tried to send some "hits".

Put me on hold (to actually go ask for help), and got "Back Line Tech Support".

Once Back Line support was on the call, had everything working with both cards in 10 minutes. I did have to eject the cards, but no reboot was needed.

*Information Gleaned* 
Time Warner (at least in Columbus, OH) is taking these things seriously and for the most part very helpful. Of course, this is the home of the dreadful Qube.

They do have some S3 in the training facilities. They have practiced and understand THE KEY is authorize ONE card at a time. The right techs know their stuff.

The Back Line Tech support guy (Steve), said he installed his first two S3's (demo and beta) out of the box in 15 minutes having never seeing them before. But he said, he followed the directions and it worked like a charm.

At least here in Columbus, a Work Order does NOT need to be closed to authorize the cards. The installer CAN install one at a time, the way the directions indicate no matter what the installer says.

The BLTS guy made sure the CSR knew what he was doing and why, to help future installs. He was also going to managers to let them know to tell the install techs that they can authorize a CC prior to closing a work order. Also, he was going to go the the CSR manager to know what to look for with problems and how to solve them.

For device name BLTS suggested using TiVo 1 and TiVo 2 for "device name" on each card instead of the make of the TV.

BLTS guy said the eject button on Card 2 was fragile and knew of several that were broken off. You need to push the button in prior to plugging the CC in. That way it isn't stuck in the "out" position.

My older card was "married" to two totally different Host IDs in their systems, my actually HostId wasn't even in the system. The CC was obviously reused given its date of 5/2005 and previous live in a Pioneer TV. This was causing adding to the authorization issue. The CSR need to make sure the "pairing" is clean and correct.

It seems like a lot of problems with "bad cards" may actually be at the Central Office with old pairings, mistyped numbers, ignorant CSRs, and misinformed install techs.

The CC need to report 'CP Auth Received' and have at least 39 EMM hits.

There is no special "TiVo CC" needed. Mine are Scientific Atlanta - one 5/25/2005 and one 6/19/2006.

I think by the Holiday season, all the folks here will be up to speed.

Pete


----------



## pmiranda

pstryjew said:


> It seems like a lot of problems with "bad cards" may actually be at the Central Office with old pairings, mistyped numbers, ignorant CSRs, and misinformed install techs.


From what I've seen, I agree 100%. I think most people are very comfortable with just randomly throwing new cards at it until it works, but aside from cards that have had their firmware upgrade interrupted (or systems that aren't sending them correctly), I'm betting there are very few "bad cards". Most problems boil down to trouble back at the office.


----------



## eisenb11

According to a CSR I need my firmware upgraded... but they said they couldn't do it remotely and need to send out a tech (who forgot to bring the cards, btw).

I've read about other people getting their firmware updated while it is still in the S3... so what's the deal????


----------



## pmiranda

Some cableco's have their act together and can do firmware upgrades remotely. Others know they don't have their act together and don't even try. The scary ones think they can but do it wrong and break every cablecard in the system when they try.
Be glad you're not in the third group


----------



## l_emmerdeur

He he he, back to square one.

My channels all magically appeared this morning , except for TNT SD. I cancelled the tech appointment since I figured they corrected this remotely. I was wrong.

When I got home after work, most of the channels were gone again (once again, except for networks, network HDs, NY1 and TBS). I had to go out, figured I would call it in when I got home. By the time I got home a few hours later, my channels were all restored again.

Argh!

So now I need to figure out if this is a persistent issue.


----------



## philliptiongson

I figured out some of what was going on with channels not working (see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=321971), and now I am all set! So count me in towards another successful Southern Manhattan cablecard install, 2 tuners, all subscribed channels from 1-750!


----------



## tim_laca

Although TWC cancelled 2 appointments (no CableCards), when the 2 techs finally arrived yesterday (two weeks later), everything went GREAT! Neither tech had ever installed CableCards in a TiVo, and I was a bit nervous, so I made sure to nicely suggest that WE follow the installer instructions EXACTLY.  

The 1st CableCard gave the 161-2 error, but luckily they had extras. The next 2 cards installed perfectly (one at a time). The entire process took about 20 minutes. 

Thanks to everyone here for posting their "lessons learned" experiences. I'm sure my install went smoother because of your posts. I'm a VERY happy camper!


----------



## MomCatM4

This has been a great thread to read, so I've gotten up my courage to post...  

I'm getting ready to take the plunge with the TiVo Series3 (have a Series2 right now) and have been reading everyone's experiences with TW Cable. Has anyone had any experience getting up and running with TW out of Dayton, Ohio?

I saw the post from Columbus and have some hopes of a good experience. However, since moving a couple of years ago, I've had to have TW come out and each time the guy who came didn't seem to know what "that box thing" was with my setup. Given that track record, I'm a little concerned.

Thanks!

JLB


----------



## pmiranda

MomCatM4 said:


> However, since moving a couple of years ago, I've had to have TW come out and each time the guy who came didn't seem to know what "that box thing" was with my setup. Given that track record, I'm a little concerned.


They shouldn't need to know what that box is, as long as they treat it like two TV installs, do the bottom slot first, and the folks back at the office have your account balanced and know how to properly enable the cablecards.

Good luck!


----------



## bferrell

MomCatM4 said:


> This has been a great thread to read, so I've gotten up my courage to post...
> 
> I'm getting ready to take the plunge with the TiVo Series3 (have a Series2 right now) and have been reading everyone's experiences with TW Cable. Has anyone had any experience getting up and running with TW out of Dayton, Ohio?
> 
> I saw the post from Columbus and have some hopes of a good experience. However, since moving a couple of years ago, I've had to have TW come out and each time the guy who came didn't seem to know what "that box thing" was with my setup. Given that track record, I'm a little concerned.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> JLB


Nope, but I've got 2 in TW Cinci up and running fine as well. I had a small problem with the second unit, which was completely caused by the backoffice not getting the host id and cable card ids entered correctly. If you can, listen for them to read the numbers back correctly (here they used those Nextel walkie-talkie phones).

Brett


----------



## Darthnice

I have to give Time Warner Austin some Kudos after my earlier rantings. Yesterday all my digital channels went black. I called support and the rep on the phone knew what a CableCard was, knew what the problem was, walked me through the re-pairing procedure and said that they have a S3 now that they practice on.

Additionally, it looks like they have pulled the switched channels from the CableCard's lineup so that there is no more confusion as to why some channels are blank, and have the analog stations which have switched digital simulcasts only displaying the analog station.

I think they're really on the verge of getting it together in regards to CableCards


----------



## pmiranda

Glad to hear they're getting it together. I had waiting 2 weeks before getting my S3 and I guess I should have waited one month  BTW, I'm taking my 8300HD in to the office today for the big goodbye :up:


----------



## hookbill

pmiranda said:


> Glad to hear they're getting it together. I had waiting 2 weeks before getting my S3 and I guess I should have waited one month  BTW, I'm taking my 8300HD in to the office today for the big goodbye :up:


I suggest a small ceremony in which you thank it for it's many years of disservice.


----------



## SCSIRAID

hookbill said:


> I suggest a small ceremony in which you thank it for it's many years of disservice.


Drag it behind the car on a rope.....


----------



## MomCatM4

bferrell said:


> Nope, but I've got 2 in TW Cinci up and running fine as well. I had a small problem with the second unit, which was completely caused by the backoffice not getting the host id and cable card ids entered correctly. If you can, listen for them to read the numbers back correctly (here they used those Nextel walkie-talkie phones).
> 
> Brett


Cincy, huh? I wonder if Dayton and Cincinnati talk to each other? Nah!

I'm going to take the plunge, but whoever comes out here better be prepared to read directions AND follow them! 

Thanks!

JLB


----------



## briankasper

I checked BestBuy.com this morning, and it indicated that the Hawthorne store had S3's in the store, so I swung by today and lo! they had 3 in stock. I had a raincheck from when I went in on 6 October, so I was able to use the online 6-Oct to 9-Oct 10% off coupon I'd printed out, and I walked out the door with an S3. I then went to the local Time Warner office and told the very nice lady behind the counter that I needed to schedule a CableCARD install. I asked if I could do a self-install; she said "No, they have to call in so we can send a signal to the cards".

I said I needed 2 cards; she said "OK". 

I mentioned the install was for a Series 3 TiVo and asked if she needed the model number; she said "No, it's all fine, they'll bring two cards".

She scheduled my install for this Saturday between 08:00 and 10:00.

The price for the install is $14.95, and the monthly charge is $1.75/card.

I'll post here as soon as I have info about how the install went.

I'm going to go home tonight and read the installation instructions to see if there's anything I can pre-load to make this smoother (e.g. learn the proper vocabulary so I can tell them to "provision" the card properly, etc.).

Does anyone who's gone through this process in the South Bay have any suggestions as to what I can do before the installers arrive to make this process as smooth as possible?

-B


----------



## ingenue007

For those with issues with cable card installs, I would call CSRs and try to get some type of credit. I went online to pay my bill for the month and realized I was not charged for installation and somehow ended up with an 85 dollar credit which covers my bill for over a month. I don't know if this was due to calling CSR or contacting someone I knew at TW. Worth a try.


----------



## hookbill

briankasper said:


> I checked BestBuy.com this morning, and it indicated that the Hawthorne store had S3's in the store, so I swung by today and lo! they had 3 in stock. I had a raincheck from when I went in on 6 October, so I was able to use the online 6-Oct to 9-Oct 10% off coupon I'd printed out, and I walked out the door with an S3. I then went to the local Time Warner office and told the very nice lady behind the counter that I needed to schedule a CableCARD install. I asked if I could do a self-install; she said "No, they have to call in so we can send a signal to the cards".
> 
> I said I needed 2 cards; she said "OK".
> 
> I mentioned the install was for a Series 3 TiVo and asked if she needed the model number; she said "No, it's all fine, they'll bring two cards".
> 
> She scheduled my install for this Saturday between 08:00 and 10:00.
> 
> The price for the install is $14.95, and the monthly charge is $1.75/card.
> 
> I'll post here as soon as I have info about how the install went.
> 
> I'm going to go home tonight and read the installation instructions to see if there's anything I can pre-load to make this smoother (e.g. learn the proper vocabulary so I can tell them to "provision" the card properly, etc.).
> 
> Does anyone who's gone through this process in the South Bay have any suggestions as to what I can do before the installers arrive to make this process as smooth as possible?
> 
> -B


Just an FYI. I know where Hawthorne is. I also know about the South Bay.

But there are lots of Hawthorne's in this country and believe it or not the South Bay in So Cal isn't the only one.

You may want to include your actual location.  (Notice - I live in N.E. Ohio.)


----------



## Sy-

Oceanic Time Warner in Hawaii :up: :up: :up: 

Everything went real smooth with my install. I had 2 techs come out, one was there just to watch. Total time at my house was 40 min but it took about 10 minutes for the signal to hit each of my cards. But all in all it was a real smooth transaction. Especially considering that they were also recovering from an island wide blackout from the day before.  

~Sy


----------



## briankasper

hookbill said:


> Just an FYI. I know where Hawthorne is. I also know about the South Bay.
> 
> But there are lots of Hawthorne's in this country and believe it or not the South Bay in So Cal isn't the only one.
> 
> You may want to include your actual location.  (Notice - I live in N.E. Ohio.)


Thanks for taking the time to respond. I thought I had the geolocation covered in the title of my original post, "SoCal (South Bay) Time Warner Install This Weekend", but since that obviously wasn't clear, I'll try to state it more clearly in the future.

For the record, I'm in Southern California, Greater Los Angeles Area, "South Bay" region.

-B


----------



## hookbill

briankasper said:


> Thanks for taking the time to respond. I thought I had the geolocation covered in the title of my original post, "SoCal (South Bay) Time Warner Install This Weekend", but since that obviously wasn't clear, I'll try to state it more clearly in the future.
> 
> For the record, I'm in Southern California, Greater Los Angeles Area, "South Bay" region.
> 
> -B


I totally missed your title. My bad.


----------



## rschissler

I'm from San Diego (also in So Cal) and when South Bay is referred to around here, it means south of San Diego in the Chula Vista area.


----------



## briankasper

rschissler said:


> I'm from San Diego (also in So Cal) and when South Bay is referred to around here, it means south of San Diego in the Chula Vista area.


Yup, I'm going to be more careful about making my geographic location clear when I post a description of my install experience. Thanks for the reminder.

-B


----------



## SCSIRAID

briankasper said:


> Yup, I'm going to be more careful about making my geographic location clear when I post a description of my install experience. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> -B


If you put your location in your user profile, it will be obvious.


----------



## GibsonCRG

I'm in Round Rock, TX ... don't know if we're a different division of Time Warner Cable from the actual city of Austin ... but recently scheduled 2 CableCARDs for my new Tivo Series 3 hooked up to a HDTV.

The cards are $3.75 each per month, with a rumor that they are increasing the prices to just over $4 each next month (per my install tech).

The scheduling was straightforward: call their main line, wait about 10-15 minutes to talk to a live person. Told them I wanted a CableCARD, and while they knew what it was, they were a bit resistant. Once I told them it was for a TiVo, though, they stopped fighting me!

Getting two cards schedule was also not a problem; there was about a 5-6 day wait before they could get a tech out to "install" them, and they confirmed that a tech was required.

The tech came on time, and seemed resigned to a long day at my house. This was his first CableCARD install, but he said that his fellow techs had all shook their heads sadly and told him the install was going to suck rocks.

The tech read the "cheat sheet" that came with the TiVo carefully, stuck in the first card, and the TiVo pretty much held our hands from there. The only thing we ran into was the (typically long) wait time for even the tech to talk to the central office, which was long enough that the screen that tells you the two ID numbers you need went away. So, recommendation: WRITE DOWN THOSE NUMBERS EACH TIME as soon as they appear!

The second card went as smoothly as the first. We had to flip through a few stations, and then the cards went into a firmware update mode, but basically it was a painless process, with no real good reason for a tech to do the install. There was no charge as far as I know (TWC here has you pay the install tech for the installation fees), but I havne't received my next bill yet.

The TiVo 3 is working just fine with my HD signal here in Round Rock, and can happily record HD or regular content from either (or both) tuners.

So to summarize: straightforward scheduling, relatively simple installation, working with no problems, and a little bummed about price (but I'll about net out to no change in cost once I send the HD converter box back to the cable company).

Cheers!

..Chris..


----------



## hookbill

I'm with TW (old Adelphia) in the Cleveland area and they have a very wierd way of charging for cable cards. It's 1.75 for the first card and the second one goest to 4.75. "They always charge more for anything you order more then one of" was the explanation I got from the CSR.  

I always thought in the world of commerce, the more you buy the cheaper it is.


----------



## adamsd

I just set up an appointment with Time Warner San Diego. There were no problems in getting 2 cable cards when I mentioned that I needed it for a Tivo box, there is a $30 install fee. They were quick too, they were able to schedule an appointment for tomorrow, too bad I do not get my Tivo box till next week. I will post an update after the install. Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## kentfuka

It took a day and a half and visits by three techs, but my S3 works on the Switched Digital Video (SDV) cable network that TWC runs throughout Austin.

There was a problem with authorization for premium channels. It turns out that the TWC Austin phone tech support folks don't have the latest version of software to remotely authorize the newest revs of Scientific Atlanta CableCARDS. The Network Operations folks ("DNSC") had to do the enabling steps remotely for the technician. Everybody at TWC was friendly, and nobody seemed biased against Tivos. Hopefully the phone support staff in Austin will soon have the latest software to make the process go more smoothly.

With SDV there are 113 digital cable channels and PPV channels that can't be accessed with CableCARDs. Fortunately, all of these are uninteresting (to me at least).

Thanks to Dustin (my TWC Austin field tech) and Josh (my TWC phone tech) for their help.


----------



## SCSIRAID

kentfuka said:


> It took a day and a half and visits by three techs, but my S3 works on the Switched Digital Video (SDV) cable network that TWC runs throughout Austin.
> 
> There was a problem with authorization for premium channels. It turns out that the TWC Austin phone tech support folks don't have the latest version of software to remotely authorize the newest revs of Scientific Atlanta CableCARDS. The Network Operations folks ("DNSC") had to do the enabling steps remotely for the technician. Everybody at TWC was friendly, and nobody seemed biased against Tivos. Hopefully the phone support staff in Austin will soon have the latest software to make the process go more smoothly.
> 
> With SDV there are 113 digital cable channels and PPV channels that can't be accessed with CableCARDs. Fortunately, all of these are uninteresting (to me at least).
> 
> Thanks to Dustin (my TWC Austin field tech) and Josh (my TWC phone tech) for their help.


Kent,

What digital channels did you lose access to?


----------



## pmiranda

SCSIRAID said:


> Kent,
> 
> What digital channels did you lose access to?


Any Pay-Per-View or Video-on-Demand channel will be unaccessible with a 1.0 cablecard, regardless of if the provider uses switched video. If there are SDV channels in Austin, they're either premiums I don't get or something I don't watch because I haven't found them yet.

[Edit: I should note that use of SDV can vary from one neighborhood to another within the same area, so your mileage may vary!]


----------



## SCSIRAID

pmiranda said:


> Any Pay-Per-View or Video-on-Demand channel will be unaccessible with a 1.0 cablecard, regardless of if the provider uses switched video. If there are SDV channels in Austin, they're either premiums I don't get or something I don't watch because I haven't found them yet.
> 
> [Edit: I should note that use of SDV can vary from one neighborhood to another within the same area, so your mileage may vary!]


Thats what I was hoping... I watch several of the channels in the 'digital tier' such as military channel, science channel, history international etc... When SDV arrives, I dont want to lose those... PPV, VOD.. knew that and dont care if i lose those... Another burning question is when ESPN2HD comes (if ever) will it be available to cablecard.


----------



## hookbill

SCSIRAID said:


> Another burning question is when ESPN2HD comes (if ever) will it be available to cablecard.


I would be willing to bet it will come to you. I'm newly switched from Adelphia in the buy out to Time Warner and we have had ESPN2 HD for some time now. I'm not certain about it but I'm pretty sure it is in the Cincinnati area too which has been TW for a while. And I'm receiving it just fine via cable card.


----------



## jmjerome

I got my box yesterday (10/19/06) and I have TWC Los Angeles (WeHo) coming out tomorrow. I've read and printed out all the information for the TWC guy and I anticipate that I will do the work and he will call to activate the cards. I've set up my S3 and I can't believe how much I love it. I didn't know that I could record two HD OTA channels at the same time with one line in. I was able to program my remote to work with S3 and HR10-250 without effecting each other. I will keep you posted on how my Cable Card install goes tomorrw. So far, very pleased.


----------



## pashasurf7873

Aloha, 
I was about to buy my series 3 after having tivo since 2000 was excited to go HD. when asked about pricing, my local TIME WARNER sent me this:

Exchange with Time Warner 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is the email message string this afternoon with TW. Go figure.

Aloha!


1. as I stated previously, the Duplicate service charge does not include
the HD Entertainment Package. The Duplicate service charge only includes
the equipment rental fee, digital cable service, and any premium movie 
channels in your subscription. Each device that is receiving the HD 
Entertainment Package is billed for that package.


2. Yes, we are aware of the current limitations of the technology. You 
can install a single CableCard in your Tivo and only record one channel 
at a time. 


3. The CableCards are billed for each device, each CableCard is a 
separate device. You could obtain the HD DVR without the duplicate 
service charge, however you would still be billed for the HD 
Entertainment package which is required to have any HD cable box. 


You could also rent the CableCards for $3.10 each, however they would 
only be able to receive the Standard Cable Service. They would not 
receive the authorization to receive the HD Entertainment Package, the 
Digital Cable Package, nor the HBO or Showtime.


4. Because that is how the company decided to do the billing.


5. Everything is NOT going HD. That is a common misconception. HD and 
Digital are two very different things. The FCC is only requiring a 
change to Digital, not HD.


6. I am sorry, but it does not appear the same from our point of view. 
We bill per device that receives premium programming in the home. If you
TiVo requires 2 of those devices then the account should be charged for 
each one.




If you have any further questions, please feel free to e-mail us again 
or contact our Customer Care Department at the appropriate number below.
When replying to this e-mail, please include this message as well as all
previous correspondence regarding this issue.


Cable TV or Internet:
Billing: 643-2100
Sales: 643-2337
Repair: 643-2300


Digital Phones:
Billing: 643-3333
Sales: 643-3663
Repair: 611 from your digital phone or 643-6611


Thank you,
Nick S.
Oceanic Time Warner Cable

 
:down: 
 

So, to sum it up: to use a Tivo S3 in Hawaii it will cost us $36.10 extra a month....PLUS Tivo monthly fee.

Any advice?


----------



## mercurial

That's freakin' crazy!


----------



## funtoupgrade

Don't know whether anybody else posted in this thread about TW in Cypress, CA. I talked with a sales rep yesterday and they indicated first cable card is free and a second is $6.95 per month. They can be picked up at their office. I currently have standard cable only from Comcast which has just been switched to TW and was trying to figure out how much more it would be to switch to digital. Since I am switching my internet from TW to ATT I will now have the option of remaining with TW for TV or going the dish route. There are lots of choices now.


----------



## Sy-

Oceanic Time Warner in Hawaii

I lost my digital programming on my 2 cable cards Wednesdat night. Only the 2 HD stations that are also in clear qam were available as well as the analog stations. I called the repair service number and the conversation went something like this:

Me: _Hey I lost the digital stations on the 2 cable cards that were installed on Monday._
TW: _Are you at your TV now?_
Me: _No I'm at work. Can you just re-hit them._
TW: _Ok I'll hit em now. Give us a call back if the channels are not working when you get home._
Me: _OK Thanks, Bye!_
TW: _Bye!_

I got home and the channels were working again. Their customer service is good. Their pricing scheme still needs some work though.

~Sy


----------



## 2farrell

Raleigh/Durham, NC area.

Got CableCARDs installed today but not without some problems.
The person that turned up was a contractor for TWC.
He had not installed these in a Series 3 TiVo but had be given a briefing and was told to call in for instructions.
I gave him the sheet and told him he has to follow the instuctions TiVo has put on there.
He looked at it then put it down and said he had been told to call in and follow their (TWC's) instructions over the phone.
He wasn't rude or anything but he did start to ask why I was going with a TiVo when they had their own DVR. Found out later TWC is getting TiVo Software late next year in their DVR's per Scientific Atlanta. He was cool with my answer (after all, what was he going to do if he wasn't?)
The first card went in, he read some numbers off the screen and then got told to insert the next one in. I said isn't he going to check the card is working OK by going through the channels. He ignored me while the person on the other end continued to blab in his ear.
This is when things got really messed up.
He installed the second card and after the conformation, got a message from the card that no information was available.
There was then a bunch of popping cards in and out in random order.
He even blammed the splitter I was using (which was fine with their ugly Cable Box.
I got quite annoyed at one point and said if they had followed TiVo's instructions this would not have happened.
I then got very upset when I heard the supervisor state that TiVo has made the task "very difficult".
I'm sorry but they made the task bad by ignoring instruction and going off in their own tangent.
Finally the installer believed me and said to the supervisor about the instructions.
Again the idiot supervisor said to ignore them as "they cause too much confusion".
At this point the installer was on hold.
I insisted we start over and be patient.
He put the first card in and waited.
Unfortunately the idiot came back on and told him to put the spare card in #2 slot.
Both gave the no information message and just as the idiot (supervisor on the other end of the phone) said the cards must be bad, Card 1 came up with the proper information screen. He read off a bunch of information and made sure everything was correct.
Then went to Card 2 and this was now coming up too.
He verified all the channels were being received.
He did say that TiVo had told them the should use brand new, unused cards.
Don't know if this is true or not.
What I do know is if they had followed the TiVo instructions they might have saved themselves some grief.
TWC need to do a much better job of training all their installers.


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

After reading this entire thread, I think I have a somewhat unique situation, and want some advice from some experts.

I was on DirecTV, no HD. I switched to TW Cable (HD) Austin a few weeks ago. Initially, I started with an S3, and not the 8300HD from TW Cable. Four visits and probably 10 hours later, I was able to only get some channels to appear (some HD locals, but not others. ESPN, but not Discovery...I didn't go through an exhaustive check). Before I could schedule the 5th appointment, my TiVo crapped out: as soon as it powered up and I got the first menu, it would reboot, over and over. I called TiVo support, and they sent me a new one. In the interim, I picked up an 8300HD, and that is now working perfectly -- I get all the channels.

So, of course I have the two cablecards from the previous partial installation. They were provisioned, or matched, or initialized, or whatever, but as I stated above, they weren't able to pick up all the channels (maybe this was because I had a bad TiVo -- I don't know).

So, my question is: can I / should I install my TiVo, get it all setup, and do the cable card process myself? The very last thing that I want is another TW Austin tech to come out to learn how to install cablecards for 8 hours at my house. Will they let me do this without a technician on-site? Do I have to ask for someone special when I call? I'll do anything to make this as smooth a process as possible.


----------



## pmiranda

H.I.McDunnough said:


> So, my question is: can I / should I install my TiVo, get it all setup, and do the cable card process myself? The very last thing that I want is another TW Austin tech to come out to learn how to install cablecards for 8 hours at my house. Will they let me do this without a technician on-site? Do I have to ask for someone special when I call? I'll do anything to make this as smooth a process as possible.


It wouldn't hurt to try. The new TiVo should have new host IDs, so at the very least you'll need to call in to get the cards authorized for it. I'd try calling in to see if they'll do it, and if they insist on a tech, try calling back and hope for a CSR that will just do it over the phone. As you know, there is no reason they really need a truck roll, other than they don't trust their customers.


----------



## alee

Anyone in the TWCNYC area lose their premium HD channels (grey screen)?

701, 703, 706, 707, 708, 709, 710 and are no longer coming in on either CableCARD.


----------



## pashasurf7873

:down: 

HOW CRAZY:




>The HDTV Entertainment package is not included in the duplicate service
>fee. It is charged per device.
>
>The CableCards are $3.10 each with no premium programming on them. To
>receive the Digital Cable Service on the cards, the Duplicate Service
>Fee of $8.00 would apply instead of the $3.10 card charge.
>
>Here is a breakdown of the charges:
>
>HD DVR:
>Duplicate Service Charge: $8.00*
>Digital Video Recorder Service: $9.95
>HD Entertainment Package: $6.95
>Total: $24.95
>
>CableCard:
>Duplicate Service Charge: $8.00*
>HD Entertainment Package: $6.95
>Total: $14.95 each.
>
>* Duplicate Service charge includes box/CableCard rental, digital cable
>service, HBO and Showtime on the additional device
>
>
>
>
>If you have any further questions, please feel free to e-mail us again
>or contact our Customer Care Department at the appropriate number 
below.
>When replying to this e-mail, please include this message as well as 
all
>previous correspondence regarding this issue.
>
>Cable TV or Internet:
> Billing: 643-2100
> Sales: 643-2337
> Repair: 643-2300
>
>Digital Phones:
> Billing: 643-3333
> Sales: 643-3663
> Repair: 611 from your digital phone or 643-6611
>
>Thank you,
>Nick S.
>Oceanic Time Warner Cable
>


----------



## jmjerome

TWC SoCal Los Angeles - Just installed my cable cards, 1st card worked right away. 2nd card didn't work. 3rd card works great. It took less than 40 mins. Happy Happy!


----------



## alee

alee said:


> Anyone in the TWCNYC area lose their premium HD channels (grey screen)?
> 
> 701, 703, 706, 707, 708, 709, 710 and are no longer coming in on either CableCARD.


Called TWCNYC, and it took 2 calls but once I asked for a hit to be sent to my cards, the channels came back. Slightly annoyed that I had to ask them to do that, but happy that no tech visit was needed.

Looks like the short answer is: if you aren't getting some of your channels for any reason, call them and keep nagging them for more hits.


----------



## pac1999

I have been having issues with TWC San Diego loosing reception of some HD channels. The channels would just turn grey and the tivo would say searching for signal. The cable company repair man that came out laughed at me for trying to use tivo and said I had to use said that I had to use their box for them even though they had worked for the first week after the install. 

The signal strenght on the cable box was low but within their limits when the cable installer checked it. I bought an amplifier anyways and installed it after he left and now I get all the HD channels again. 

I think they are using the switched video for their east coast feeds of the premium channels as I have never been able to get those in on the cablecard. Thay also said that the NBA league pass will not work with their cable card either. At least I get all the HD channels again though.


----------



## optivity

Albany Time Warner implemented DSV so I dropped HBO & Showtime. Recently I went to visit a cousin who bought a new three story villa near Baltimore MD. He subscribes to Comcast digital cable and from the ground block is a 3-way splitter, one leg goes to a cable outlet in his kitchen on the main floor the other two legs go to a two way splitter in the basement; with one going to another two way splitter and the other to a six way splitter. After two additional visits, Comcast still couldn't get his cable modem to work off a leg on the six-way splitter. Duh!


----------



## pmiranda

optivity said:


> ...from the ground block is a 3-way splitter, one leg goes to a cable outlet in his kitchen on the main floor the other two legs go to a two way splitter in the basement; with one going to another two way splitter and the other to a six way splitter. After two additional visits, Comcast still couldn't get his cable modem to work off a leg on the six-way splitter. Duh!


I've only got a 4-room split, but I had to do a 2-way splitter, with one leg going straight to the cable modem and the other drives a 15dB amp which feeds the other 3 rooms. On two rooms I have to use a 3dB attenuator to keep from overdriving the TV, and the other has a 4-way splitter in the entertainment center. Everything works perfectly, despite the weak signal coming in from the street.

Channel Vision makes the amp, which is "phantom" powered by a 12V transformer in the entertainment center that pushes a DC offset upstream to the amp, so the amp can be in an attic or even outside in a weather-tight enclosure, the critical thing is to get it as close to where the cable comes to the building so you're ampilfying the best signal you can get.

Good luck!


----------



## xfaj

(Time Warner of New York capital district). Upon installation, my cable card only got some channels. For example, for the high def channels it only got up to 1815 and nothing higher. The installer called his tech guys and they remedied it, but this was only for the first card. He left when I noticed the same problem on the second card. I called customer service and they tried the standard two items telling me to reboot the TiVo, and they resent the authorization. Neither worked. I explained what happened with the installer. He put me on hold and then said after talking to the tech guys they are *doing something called RESCRIPTING. It worked. The customer service guy had no idea what this term meant, but hey, IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## hookbill

I had mentioned in another thread about not receiving the Hallmark Channel. I have digital basic and I'm suppose to receive that. However I noticed since my installation that I'm receiving the NBA Channel, Flix, and Flix Plus. These are channels that are suppose to be on the Digital Plus tier.

Not that these channels are important to me, but if your a TW customer you may want to "experiment" a bit with some channels and see if you get them.

These channels are not "special" for the week end. I spotted them from day 1 of my install.


----------



## eisenb11

Uh oh, I'm in Southern CA and I just lost almost all channels over 99 including premiums and HD with the new channel lineup that just came out.

Does anyone know what I can tell tech support to get these channels back?


----------



## alee

eisenb11 said:


> Does anyone know what I can tell tech support to get these channels back?


Call them up... ask them to send a "hit" to both CableCARDs. Have them hang on the line for a few minutes (takes a bit). If it doesn't go, have them resend a few hits.


----------



## eisenb11

It's worse than I thought.

I just finished talking to TWC and my area isn't being switched to the new lineup until Nov 17.

I manually entered HBO HD (1170) and it worked, it's the new lineup that's causing trouble.

I really hope my S3 isn't going to be a doorstop for a month until TWC switches to the lineup...


----------



## eisenb11

Update: Ok, I've reported the problem to Tivo.

It sounds like pretty much every S3 unit and Tivo of any kind in the South Bay (LA area) has just been bricked because their guide service switched to the new lineup almost a month ahead of time.

Not sure about the rest of you guys, but 90277 isn't supposed to switch until Nov 17.

Hopefully they get this fixed soon, because there are alot of people in this area.


----------



## JKay

I am in Southern California and my cable service is transitioning from Comcast to TWC. My broadband was just out for a day as TWC made some changes, and I noticed after that my SD TV reception seems to have degraded.

I also saw a TWC employee checking the vaults on my street about the same time and I went out and talked him up a bit. He said he was checking signal strength on the main feed for their cable telephone service. Makes me wonder if TWC backed off on the SD feed to support their plans for pushing their cable telephone service.

I am working up the nerve to call and order my cable cards for my S3 again, the other day when I called I was on hold for 45 minutes and I gave up.


----------



## hookbill

JKay said:


> I am working up the nerve to call and order my cable cards for my S3 again, the other day when I called I was on hold for 45 minutes and I gave up.


Try calling in the late evening. Being as your on the west coast your wait time shouldn't be that long.


----------



## briankasper

I live in the greater Los Angeles, California area, specifically in the region known as the "south bay".

I purchased my S3 on Tuesday 17 October at the Best Buy in Hawthorne, CA with an online 10% off coupon (they had two more S3s on the shelf). I went to the local Time Warner office later that day and told them I wanted to schedule a CableCARD install. The woman behind the counter was great, was aware of S3's, and when I said I needed 2 cards, she said she'd make a note on the install order. She scheduled me for Saturday 21 October from 8-10AM.

I ran Guided Setup Friday night after wiring everything up, and i was able to get channels 2-30.

The installer showed up at 9:15. As he walked up, he said "Hi, I'm here to install your card, but my supervisor is bringing it -- he'll be here any minute." I said, "He's only bringing one card? I told the agent I needed two -- it's for a dual-tuner TiVo". He called his supervisor immediately and asked him to bring a second card. The installer apologized, and said the install order had two identical lines "install CableCARD", and he'd thought it was a typo. Apparently it's not possible to include arbitrary notes on an order.

The installer had never performed an install in a TiVo, but I told him I had the instructions and that from everything I'd heard, as long as we followed those and made sure the folks at the back office sent the correct signals, it would be easy. He said "Cool, we'll get it done."

The supervisor showed up at about 9:30 with two cards. He said he'd tested one the day before, but he hadn't tested the other one since March or April. I mentioned the instructions from TiVo. The supervisor replied that he'd performed one install for an S3 and if we followed the instructions exactly we'd be on hold with Time Warner forever (because we'd have to call twice). He said he'd installed both cards simultaneously during his first S3 install and it worked fine. He suggested that the installer put in the first card while he was there just to see how things went.

The supervisor also said TW "doesn't support" S3's, because "they're always dropping channels". He said that I'll never get the G4 channel with an S3. I said, "OK, well, that's good enough for me." He never tried to convince me to use a TW DVR; I think he just felt he needed to warn me I might have problems.

I wrote down the serial numbers for the two CableCARDs before the installer put the first one in. When the status screen appeared, I wrote down the Host ID number for that card as well. Everything looked nominal.

The installer put in the second card, and everything looked good as well. I wrote down the second Host ID. At this point, the supervisor left, after giving some final pointers to the installer.

The installer called Time Warner, and we waited on hold for about 10 minutes. At that point, someone picked up; the first order of business was for the installer to report the serial number of the SA3250HD set-top box I was going to return -- then we began the CableCARD authorization process. 

The installer read the card serial numbers and Host IDs from my notes to the TW back-office person. There was one bit of confusion during which the back-office person misheard the installer (I know he read the numbers correctly), but that was caught by a double-check.

We started exiting-and-reentering the status screen for the first card, and finally the EMMs started incrementing. The first time I saw a value other than 0, it was at 4. I started checking channels on the first card, and it looked like normal cable, premium cable, and HD cable were all coming in fine. 

We then started looking at the second card, which still had 0 EMMs. We started the exit/reenter cycle to refresh the status screen, and finally the EMMs started incrementing. When I checked the channels on card 2, I didn't see any of the HD channels. The installer relayed this on his cell phone, and a minute or two later I checked again and broadcast HD was working -- but HDNet wasn't. We relayed this to the TW folks and a few minutes later HDNet came up as well.

I now had all channels showing up on both CableCARDs. The time was 10:12 -- less than an hour from start to finish. The installer took my 3250HD and left.

I reran Guided Setup at that point and the Guide matched my channel lineup perfectly.

All in all, both of the TW guys were friendly and helpful. The installer was inexperienced with the S3, but he was more than willing to follow the instructions. The only thing that concerned me was that the supervisor had him put in both cards at the same time, but I'm beginning to suspect that the main problem with this is that it makes the host ID / serial number pairing process more confusing. Both cards started working quite quickly, but it sounds like TW needed to send more than one "hit" to get to that point.

Executive summary:

1) It was a very pleasant experience

2) All my channels are working fine

3) Make sure you write down the CableCARD serial numbers and the Host IDs

4) DOUBLE-CHECK the serial numbers and Host IDs at every step

5) When the back office has authorized your cards, check EVERY TYPE of channel you should receive (normal cable, premium cable, movie channels, HD channels). 

6) Check more than one channel of each type. I checked NBCHD and ABCHD, both of which worked, but HDNet didn't after the first hit. Report specifically which channels aren't showing up so the installer can relay that to the TW folks. After the installer reported over his cell phone that HDNet wasn't working, the TW people did something and a minute or two later it showed up.

7) Keep checking both tuners for all types of channels and have the installer relay which ones aren't showing up to the folks at TW so they can re-hit as necessary.

8) Keep the installer there and on the phone with TW until you're certain all types of channels work on both tuners (watch each channel for more than a few seconds to make sure it's not being tuned and then dropped).

9) Rerun Guided Setup after the CableCARD install is done.

10) Series3 TiVo ROCKS! I am a happy, happy camper.

-B


----------



## eisenb11

briankasper,

I'm in Redondo Beach and I, too, can't get G4 for some reason.

On Sunday, my S3 said there was a new channel lineup and now my listings are all hosed. Did Hawthorne get affected by this or is just that they got the lineup-change date wrong for the 90277 area?


----------



## hookbill

2farrell said:


> Raleigh/Durham, NC area.
> 
> He wasn't rude or anything but he did start to ask why I was going with a TiVo when they had their own DVR. Found out later TWC is getting TiVo Software late next year in their DVR's per Scientific Atlanta. He was cool with my answer (after all, what was he going to do if he wasn't?)


Wait a minute. He told you that TW was getting TiVo software in the SA?

Either he was totally confused between Comcast and TW, or he was full of bullpucky.

No way will TiVo software ever....and I do mean ever.....end up in an SA box.


----------



## briankasper

eisenb11 said:


> briankasper,
> 
> I'm in Redondo Beach and I, too, can't get G4 for some reason.
> 
> On Sunday, my S3 said there was a new channel lineup and now my listings are all hosed. Did Hawthorne get affected by this or is just that they got the lineup-change date wrong for the 90277 area?


I'm actually in Lawndale. I received that new channel lineup message from TiVo yesterday (Sunday 22 October), but on the same day that I received the TiVo message, I received an automatic telephone call from TW which said they were changing their lineup.

Sunday night, my TiVo recorded an hour of "Wayne's World 2" and thought it was "Heroes", but that didn't upset me because it wasn't supposed to record an episode of "Heroes" anyway (it was a repeat). I think that basically, the guide was just all screwed up Sunday night.

Later Sunday night, I restarted Guided Setup but went to sleep before it completed. This morning, I did a spot-check of channels and everything seems to match. If your TiVo guide doesn't match your channel lineup, it looks like Lawndale made the switch before Redondo Beach did.

-B


----------



## clonenode

Anyone S3 users have *Time Warner* in *Santa Monica, CA* and receive encrypted channels through cable card? (DiscoveryHD, TNT-HD, HBOs, etc.)

After four visits, I finally have two working cable cards, but neither with encrypted channels. If you live in Santa Monica and have done this, please let me know if you have any advice. I have tried having the CS reps ping the cards, but no change.

Also, if anyone needs advice in Santa Monica to get cards recognized and working, let me know. I've gone through 12 cable cards, 5 installers, and 4 days to get this far.

Thanks for your help!

Mike V.
Santa Monica
TiVo Series 3, 500GB Weaknees Upgrade


----------



## eisenb11

briankasper said:


> I'm actually in Lawndale. I received that new channel lineup message from TiVo yesterday (Sunday 22 October), but on the same day that I received the TiVo message, I received an automatic telephone call from TW which said they were changing their lineup.
> 
> Sunday night, my TiVo recorded an hour of "Wayne's World 2" and thought it was "Heroes", but that didn't upset me because it wasn't supposed to record an episode of "Heroes" anyway (it was a repeat). I think that basically, the guide was just all screwed up Sunday night.
> 
> Later Sunday night, I restarted Guided Setup but went to sleep before it completed. This morning, I did a spot-check of channels and everything seems to match. If your TiVo guide doesn't match your channel lineup, it looks like Lawndale made the switch before Redondo Beach did.
> 
> -B


Looks like there has been an update today as well.

When I got back from work today I was playing with the guide and it was wrong... then all of a sudden it was right.

It appears that Redondo made the switch despite TW telling me that it was supposed to happen on Nov 17... weird, but if it works... I ain't complaining!


----------



## Franco

TWC in Dallas area. I guess the 5th trip was a charm to get a second CableCard working in my series3 today. The trip yesterday (trip 4) would have been the magic number, but unfortunately the 2 CableCards the tech was given from TWC's warehouse were not "released" to him, so those cards were useless. But today, a tech came with a couple of cards, but the first one worked after a few minutes. Despite my thinking that only a Motorola card with a firmware of 4.21 would work (because the ONLY card out of 6 different cards was a 4.21, and all the failed ones were 4.05), I was pleasantly surprised to see that the card inserted in slot 2 has a firmware of 4.05. About 2 minutes after the office sent the hit, we saw the 161-4 error on the screen, and from there it only took another minute to start seeing channels on that card. Yay, I'm so happy to have this CableCard saga over!!!

Now I just have to worry about the second S3 I'll be receiving this week with an all-new service order for 2 more cards. Wish me luck. :up:


----------



## dlcrow

H.I.McDunnough said:


> So, my question is: can I / should I install my TiVo, get it all setup, and do the cable card process myself? The very last thing that I want is another TW Austin tech to come out to learn how to install cablecards for 8 hours at my house. Will they let me do this without a technician on-site? Do I have to ask for someone special when I call?


You can do this yourself over the phone. No need to have a tech come out.

Before you install the CableCARDs, write down the numbers on the back of them. Remember which card you install in which Tivo slot. Once you have the CableCARDs installed in the Tivo, browse to the CableCARD menu screens and write down the serial number of the card and the host id of the Tivo for each slot. With all of these numbers, the tech on the phone can provision your cards.

When I called, I said that I had two cable cards and needed to update the host id mappings. The tech had to delete the old ones and add the new ones as he could not find a way to change what was already in the system.

The one time I went through this, I got a very knowledgeable person on the phone and it took about 15 minutes.


----------



## Darthnice

dlcrow said:


> You can do this yourself over the phone. No need to have a tech come out.


Unless TW Austin has changed their policy in the last month, they require a Tech to install the CableCards.


----------



## julesboy

> Also, if anyone needs advice in Santa Monica to get cards recognized and working, let me know. I've gone through 12 cable cards, 5 installers, and 4 days to get this far.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Mike V.
> Santa Monica
> TiVo Series 3, 500GB Weaknees Upgrade


Hey Mike V or anyone else

Yes I need help! I'm in Santa Monica and need advice on getting my Tivo Series 3 HD working and hooked up to Time Warner cable service. They're installing 2 cableCARDs. I've had 2 visits now (last Friday and Saturday) and still have nothing working. The cable guys got through everything (Host ID numbers Data numbers etc.) and the connection between the cableCARDS and the Time warner office (dispatch) trying to link to them has not been made yet. Any advice or steps on how to simply "get connected" would be fantastic. The 1st visit took 2 hours and the second was close to 4 hours.

Thanks I appreciate any advice I can get.
julesboy


----------



## clonenode

julesboy said:


> Hey Mike V or anyone else
> 
> Yes I need help! I'm in Santa Monica and need advice on getting my Tivo Series 3 HD working and hooked up to Time Warner cable service. They're installing 2 cableCARDs. I've had 2 visits now (last Friday and Saturday) and still have nothing working. The cable guys got through everything (Host ID numbers Data numbers etc.) and the connection between the cableCARDS and the Time warner office (dispatch) trying to link to them has not been made yet. Any advice or steps on how to simply "get connected" would be fantastic. The 1st visit took 2 hours and the second was close to 4 hours.
> 
> Thanks I appreciate any advice I can get.
> julesboy


 Julesboy:

Here are a few tips and issues I encountered in Santa Monica:

- First and most importantly, do not let the cable guy deviate from the instructions on the tivo-provided sheet. Do one card at a time. If you don't get the first one working, the second one will not work at all.

- Have the cable guy make sure that the card is "On Deck". From what I understand, when they get these cable cards, they first have to enter them in the system at the warehouse before sending them out to be installed. The first 6 cards installers brought to my house were not "on deck". They found this out by calling the actual provider of the cable cards and having them check by the number on the card. I wish I had more insight into this, but that's the best I can give you.

- Before the next guy tries to do anything, remove all cable cards from your tivo. Have the guy call in and clear out ALL cable cards and host IDs from the system. then unplug your tivo and start it back up. THEN start from scratch with card #1.

- Make sure the installer gives them all three of these number: the number on the back of the card, the HOST number, and the DATA number from the cable card menu (under pairing).

- After the installer calls in the numbers and the person on the other end sends a hit (multiple hits often helps), wait a couple minutes before doing "test channels", and if you don't get anything, wait a couple more before doing test channels. Took a few minutes after the hits for mine to start showing up.

- I still don't receive ANY encrypted channels, and according to my cable card menu, "Auth by CP" is still "no", which makes me think they're still not communicating with my cards properly, but at least I get all the networks, etc. Still no DISC-HD, TNT-HD, HBOs.

Please keep me posted on your progress. When I get home tonight I may even be able to give you the ID number of the installer that finally got mine to work so you can request him.


----------



## 2farrell

hookbill said:


> Wait a minute. He told you that TW was getting TiVo software in the SA?
> 
> Either he was totally confused between Comcast and TW, or he was full of bullpucky.
> 
> No way will TiVo software ever....and I do mean ever.....end up in an SA box.


I was listening in on a conversation he was having with his manager/supervisor.
They were talking about making installations easier and he said "they're changing the DVR software to what?", didn't here what the other guy said but the installer then said "oh, it's going to be TiVo Software, that should make life easier". He then said "SA said that?", followed by "uh-huh!".
Now take that as you will but I take that as meaning Time Warner DVR's (which are supplied by SA) are eventually having the Software supplied by TiVo.
It's also possible that they are looking at offering it to subscribers as an option (like I believe Comcast were going to).


----------



## l_emmerdeur

Actually I did read that SA finally gave in and licensed a handful of Tivo patents for their next gen products. I believe the screenshots I saw of those new products look quite Tivo-like, with softer colors for the noobish, nebbish types.


----------



## tivotivotivo

> Time Warner DVR's (which are supplied by SA)


Does it have 2 tuners (for dual recording?)

Just wondering... Even with the same software I can't seeing it giving me the same Tivo User Experience. IMO. of course a $800 outlay would not be needed...


----------



## tivotivotivo

I should add that using Tivo Software _should_ result in better compatibilty with said cable cos. as they would be in general using the same software and should be able to narrow down toxic errors etc.. faster?

in theory at least.


----------



## JKay

Ive got TWC coming out on the 27th to install 2 cablecards. I have the S3 working right now with the TWC analog guide.

Question is; should I or can I grab the digital guide before the cablecards are installed.


----------



## hookbill

JKay said:


> Ive got TWC coming out on the 27th to install 2 cablecards. I have the S3 working right now with the TWC analog guide.
> 
> Question is; should I or can I grab the digital guide before the cablecards are installed.


No, you can't get the digital guide until cable cards are installed.


----------



## JKay

hookbill said:


> No, you can't get the digital guide until cable cards are installed.


Hookbill, thanks for the info and the prompt reply!


----------



## suaspont

Well, I'm half there. The (contractor) tech came out with 2 cable cards. He had never seen a TiVo Series 3, but he was careful to follow the directions exactly. Only 1 of the cable cards came up. He had the head end hit the second card a couple of times, but it never did work.

Then, *amazingly* he decided that he had to go, because he was going to meet his son to watch the World Series, so he left, saying that since the first card took a while to come up, the second one would be working in a while.

So, I'm sitting here with only one cable card working, I guess I'm going to have to call Time Warner again. Grrrrrrr!


----------



## julesboy

Hi Mike V

Thanks so much for your help. All of your comments were very valid. The cable guy came out today and fixed everything and now it's all working - Yay!!! Thank you so much for your help. 

Just as a tip for anyone out there in Santa Monica:

When you make your appointments in that area ask for SERGIO (he is a supervisor) to come out to your house/apt. When he arrives he then talks to disptach to get the cable CARDS connected to the Time Warner system (after all the set up procedures within the Tivo). He calls up and asks for MICHELLE. She's the only one who seems to know what she's doing over at the dispatch office. The rest of them don't! My advice is to not waist your time dealing with any other people. These two will be able to get you going and depending on Time Warners upgrades in the area it may take a visit or two. Receiving the Host and Data numbers on my 2nd cableCARD was not necessary at all. We only did that for the 1st card and then the 2nd card took a little bit longer for TW to connect it. We did not do the steps of getting the HOST/DATA numbers for card number 2. We just did the "test channel" step and it worked. Some of the channels were missing like 109 BBC and 201 HBO and I still don't have them yet. They are available through cableCARD 1 though so I am receiving those channels. It seems as though if I give it more time they will eventually come through. It's only been about an hour at the time of this posting.

Mike V. I do have all the HD channels working ie. HBO, Discovery etc. I think there's only about 8 or 9 channels available in HD in Santa Monica anyway. I don't get Showtime as I normally don't get that on my plan anyway. Hope this helps everyone. GOOD LUCK! THANKS AGAIN MIKE V!

julesboy


----------



## tivotivotivo

julesboy thanks!
Let us know how the Nov 7 realignment goes.

Not sure if I will have my install by then.


----------



## clonenode

julesboy said:


> Hi Mike V
> 
> Thanks so much for your help. All of your comments were very valid. The cable guy came out today and fixed everything and now it's all working - Yay!!! Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Just as a tip for anyone out there in Santa Monica:
> 
> When you make your appointments in that area ask for SERGIO (he is a supervisor) to come out to your house/apt. When he arrives he then talks to disptach to get the cable CARDS connected to the Time Warner system (after all the set up procedures within the Tivo). He calls up and asks for MICHELLE. She's the only one who seems to know what she's doing over at the dispatch office. The rest of them don't! My advice is to not waist your time dealing with any other people. These two will be able to get you going and depending on Time Warners upgrades in the area it may take a visit or two. Receiving the Host and Data numbers on my 2nd cableCARD was not necessary at all. We only did that for the 1st card and then the 2nd card took a little bit longer for TW to connect it. We did not do the steps of getting the HOST/DATA numbers for card number 2. We just did the "test channel" step and it worked. Some of the channels were missing like 109 BBC and 201 HBO and I still don't have them yet. They are available through cableCARD 1 though so I am receiving those channels. It seems as though if I give it more time they will eventually come through. It's only been about an hour at the time of this posting.
> 
> Mike V. I do have all the HD channels working ie. HBO, Discovery etc. I think there's only about 8 or 9 channels available in HD in Santa Monica anyway. I don't get Showtime as I normally don't get that on my plan anyway. Hope this helps everyone. GOOD LUCK! THANKS AGAIN MIKE V!
> 
> julesboy


 Julesboy,

You are very welcome, I hope some of that information helped. I know your pain. This has been a very helpful forum for me as well.

I could use your help as well!

First, could you look on the pink sheet you signed and see if you can find Sergio's installer number? It's at the top somewhere, I think about 5 or 6 numbers. I can use that to officially request Sergio.

Second, could you look in your cable card menus for both cards and look for the line item:

Auth by CP:

Let me know what it says after that label, and what the next line says as well.

I really appreciate your help!

clonenode


----------



## julesboy

Hey clonenode

Still having some issues with my 2nd cable card not working with all the channels I'm supposed to get. Will re-post all the info you need when it's all been sorted out on my end.

Thanks
julesboy


----------



## hookbill

suaspont said:


> Well, I'm half there. The (contractor) tech came out with 2 cable cards. He had never seen a TiVo Series 3, but he was careful to follow the directions exactly. Only 1 of the cable cards came up. He had the head end hit the second card a couple of times, but it never did work.
> 
> Then, *amazingly* he decided that he had to go, because he was going to meet his son to watch the World Series, so he left, saying that since the first card took a while to come up, the second one would be working in a while.
> 
> So, I'm sitting here with only one cable card working, I guess I'm going to have to call Time Warner again. Grrrrrrr!


How can he have head end hit the second card if the info he needed didn't come up on the diagnostic screen? It takes a bit for that second card to load, when will these techs learn?

I wouldn't have let him leave, and if he did anyway I would let his supervisor know.


----------



## suaspont

hookbill said:


> How can he have head end hit the second card if the info he needed didn't come up on the diagnostic screen? It takes a bit for that second card to load, when will these techs learn?
> 
> I wouldn't have let him leave, and if he did anyway I would let his supervisor know.


The info _did _come up and he read it to the person at the headend. I later called TWC tech support and the nice lady apologized for his behavior and said that she was sending an email to dispatch who would call me back. This hasn't happened yet (14 hours later, so far).

For what it's worth, the entire time the guy was there he complained. He complained that TWC hadn't trained him on TiVo, he complained (get this) that he had to call the numbers in, and he complained about the other tech who "gave him" this work order, and he complained that he was going to be late for the World Series game. At one point he actually said, "I don't get paid enough to deal with this." When the second card didn't come up as expected, the person at the headend (it was on speaker phone) asked if he wanted to escalate this to "Level 3" and he said that he didn't have time to deal with it.

I'm simply amazed at all of this...


----------



## TiVoMonkey

tivotivotivo said:


> Does it have 2 tuners (for dual recording?)
> 
> Just wondering... Even with the same software I can't seeing it giving me the same Tivo User Experience. IMO. of course a $800 outlay would not be needed...


Cisco/SA's current DVR's all have Dual Tuners. I've never seen Time Warner give anyone a single tuner DVR.


----------



## hookbill

TiVoMonkey said:


> Cisco/SA's current DVR's all have Dual Tuners. I've never seen Time Warner give anyone a single tuner DVR.


True, but they are a pos compared to the S3. My SA 8300 had constant sound/visual drop offs, partial recordings, missed recordings due to either conflicts which it was not capable of telling me about or simply just didn't feel like recording. I got at least two partial recordings a week on HD shows. Since the S3, perfect recordings. The only time I had a problem was on Ghost Whisperer last week and people with OTA say there was no signal for the first 10 minutes.


----------



## tivotivotivo

Thanks. And just to be sure (since I did not know the S3 currently do not have the undeleled tool.) The 30 sec skip is still in the S3 correct?


----------



## hookbill

tivotivotivo said:


> Thanks. And just to be sure (since I did not know the S3 currently do not have the undeleled tool.) The 30 sec skip is still in the S3 correct?


Yes. Select/Play/Select/3/0/Select


----------



## ahaley

I finally got mine working 100%, wow how long was that? TW were the only people who stuck in and got it working. Tivo abandoned me and I could never get a Tier 3 person, engineer, to call me back. Perhaps I have Stockholm at this point, but at least it's working. Pheeewww.


----------



## 2farrell

tivotivotivo said:


> Does it have 2 tuners (for dual recording?)
> 
> Just wondering... Even with the same software I can't seeing it giving me the same Tivo User Experience. IMO. of course a $800 outlay would not be needed...


The answer would likely be yes, but I suspect TW will dumb down the TiVo software which means you'll probably get the Series 1 experience (with HD recording/Dual Tuners) but without the Network features. Cable Companies will force their own stuff on you.
Right now the only benefit I can see (cost aside) with going with the Cable Company DVR is PPV, On Demand stuff and other interactive features (that I don't care about).


----------



## 2farrell

hookbill said:


> True, but they are a pos compared to the S3. My SA 8300 had constant sound/visual drop offs, partial recordings, missed recordings due to either conflicts which it was not capable of telling me about or simply just didn't feel like recording. I got at least two partial recordings a week on HD shows. Since the S3, perfect recordings. The only time I had a problem was on Ghost Whisperer last week and people with OTA say there was no signal for the first 10 minutes.


Agreed. That's the whole reason I waited for the S3 to come out.
I originally had my name on TWC's list a few years ago when the SA8300 was first announced, but when I read on a lot of AV Forums (including this one) that Beta Testers and early adopters were losing programs, slow menus and crashing I passed until either they fixed the problems (which I don't believe they did completely) or the S3 came out.


----------



## suaspont

The saga continues...

TWC called me yesterday afternoon about my "all day" appointment (news to me) that I had some how missed. I called back and now have a return visit from an installer tomorrow between 12:00 and 2:00. Let's hope that this one won't leave before things work.


----------



## jae

anyone in nyc have any luck scheduling an appt? when i called yesterday, they told me the first available cable card technician isn't available until nov 21st!


----------



## alee

jae said:


> anyone in nyc have any luck scheduling an appt? when i called yesterday, they told me the first available cable card technician isn't available until nov 21st!


Check in with them day-by-day and see if there have been any cancellations. It takes some persistence, but just like getting a table at a hot restaurant, persistence pays off.


----------



## suaspont

I'm finally working with 2 cable cards! TWC sent out a tech who knew what he was doing. He replaced the bad cable card, had the head end hit it and huzzah! Everything works. Finally.


----------



## hookbill

suaspont said:


> I'm finally working with 2 cable cards! TWC sent out a tech who knew what he was doing. He replaced the bad cable card, had the head end hit it and huzzah! Everything works. Finally.


Good for you. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## ldc3000

TWC Greensboro here. I got my install done a few days back. It was the guys first time installing in a Tivo, but he read the directions and had me up and running with in a few minutes. I am having a problem with no sound on a couple of channels, hopefully this will be an easy fix. TWC is charging me $1.75 per card, which isn't that bad, and installation was free, because I was a new sub.


----------



## wizardofoz

All,

I'm in Austin and am having some issues with a pair of Tivos. I was lucky enough to get 2 series 3 TiVos and have tried to get them running with cablecards for the last 2 days. 

Does anyone in Austin have the name and number of a tech that got it to work? I've read this thread for hours now AND used it to show the techs that were here (super nice guys, no issues with Time Warner) but they just don't know what to do. 

Anyone who can help would be my new best friend 

Thanks!


----------



## Franco

TWC in the Dallas area. My adventure with my second Series3 box was no adventure at all. Tech came out within the 3-hour time frame I was quoted, and within 10 minutes both cards were working on the first try! I couldn't believe how easy this install went as opposed to my first Series3 ordeal. The tech said that this was the quickest Series3 Cable Card install he has done thus far. The other interesting thing he told me is that this was his 8th Series3 install this week. Woo hoo for all the Dallas area Time Warner Series3 owners!


----------



## jae

alee said:


> Check in with them day-by-day and see if there have been any cancellations. It takes some persistence, but just like getting a table at a hot restaurant, persistence pays off.


yeah - i'll call again monday.

the wait time for STB service is 5 days, i can't imagine there are that may ppl waiting for cable card service. i have a friend who lives in queens that got in on the tc store deal, and his appt. is for this coming sat, so something definately seems off to me.


----------



## MomCatM4

This did not go well, initially.

The installer came out Wednesday evening. I had 2 strikes against me before he even hit the door. He was a subcontractor and mine was his last call of the day. Another strike was that he missed the appointment window by almost an hour, which meant he got here at almost 7 PM. Anyway, the guy told me he had done this before, but I later figured out from a call he made, that he hadn't (yet another strike). I even overheard the person on the other end to tell him to begin with card 1, remove it, and then do card 2 (another strike!). In spite of what the guy wanted to do, I had to put my foot down and insist we follow the directions to the letter. I'm a teacher and had to use my "teacher voice" to make him do what I wanted him to do!  

Card #1 - The guy (I refuse to call him a technician) screwed up right away. He put card #1 into slot 2 first. Bet he didn't think I could figure that out from the screen! He was very unhappy when I insisted we start all over AND I proceeded to unplug the TiVo and let it start up from the beginning. Too bad!

Card #1 , try #2 - It went OK this time. I didn't see some of the other tiers I pay for initially, but apparently they had to apply service to them, so I didn't sweat that.

Card #2 - It's a good thing I followed the advice in this forum and wrote down all those numbers, because he read the wrong CableCard number and Host ID number back to the office (he gave them the info for card #1 again but this time for card #2). I corrected him and he read them back to them correctly this time. We tested the channels, but I didn't see the tiers on this one, either.

On both cards, I saw basic cable. He swore up and down that service had to be applied to them and that it would take a few minutes, then he booked it out of here before seeing if everything was working.

I made 3 calls that evening to tech support. Each time they "hit" the cards and said everything looked good on their end. Card #1 finally picked up all the channels that evening, but card #2 didn't. In fact, the screen for card #2 didn't show any "authorization received" on it, ever. On my last call, I spoke with a Level 3 tech guy who basically said he would have to send out a technician (and NOT a subcontractor, thank goodness--watch out for CableExpress, they don't have a very good rep with the Level 3 guys).

Fast forward to today. The tech was supposed to come out between 11 and 1:30. I received a call at 12:45. The tech thought it was for a TV and why was I using 2 cards for a TV? I straightened him out, but didn't have a good vibe when he asked who made TiVo... He thought an engineer would have to come out to take care of this, probably tomorrow, which for me is not an option. He then said he would call and see if an engineer was available today. He called back about 1:00 and said he had talked to a Level 3 tech and was told that TW did NOT support TiVos. I told him that everyone I had talked to at TW, including Level 3s, said they did. He repeated they didn't. After going back and forth with him on this, I thanked him for being of no help and hung up on him, I was so mad.  

I promptly called TW's tech support. When I first talked to Jenny, I warned her that I was angry and supremely frustrated, then proceeded to tell her what had transpired. I also told her I did not think the tech was coming at all. She went off to read her memos and came back, assuring me they definitely supported TiVos (duh!). She then said she needed to make some calls and would call me back. OK, I'll calm down and be nice and wait for the callback.

15 minutes later, I heard from Serena in Dispatch. Apparently, the supervisor was contacted in addition to dispatch. She said they wanted to make this right by getting a tech out here today. I said fine, but do NOT send the guy who was originally supposed to come out today. She said she would send one of her favorite guys (I think his name was Terry) and that I would be his next stop. Jenny then called back and said that not only were the supervisor and dispatch contacted, but the Level 3 tech and the original tech were also contacted and informed that TW DOES support the Tivo Series 3. Yeah! Oh, to have been a fly on the wall for those conversations/e-mails...

Terry arrives and admits he has never done a TiVo Series3, but he was willing to work with me on this. We looked at the screens for card #1 (working OK) and card #2 (still not OK). He agreed there was definitely a problem with #2. When he looked at the back of the TiVo, he asked my why the eject button was sticking out. Huh? The Wednesday night idiot struck again. We reseated the card. He called it in and asked them to unpair the card and then re-pair it. That's when we found the next mistake made by the Wednesday night idiots (yeah, there was more than one idiot that night). Whoever took the numbers for card #2 that night had corrected the CableCard number when I told the idiot of his error, but they did not change the Host ID number--it still had the number for card #1 associated with it. Shoot. I should have had them read those numbers to me during one of my 3 calls Wednesday night! Anyway, that snafu got fixed for sure, because I could then see all channels when we tested it. Terry also waited through my redoing the setup and verifying that both cards were receiving all my channels, too. I certainly appreciated his positive attitude, professionalism, and patience.

I am now in business! :up: Bottom line?

1) Beware of the subcontractors. :down: 
2) Stick to your guns and insist on following the directions to the letter.  
3) Double-check your guy every step of the way--even if you have to call back to have them hit the card(s) again, which is where I could have caught the mistake if I had had them read those numbers back to me.  
4) Keep after them until they do it right. It CAN be done!  

Hopefully, you will get a technician who is willing to be patient, willing to learn, and willing to work with you.

I would love to get another Series3, but I'm going to enjoy this one for a bit before I go for a second one...  

JLB


----------



## mercurial

Finally success- both S3's working and getting all channels.

The saga:

Original install on 10/6 - Installer brought 4 CCs. One of my S3's was DOA and he couldn't get any of the cards to come up in the other S3. Rescheduled for a week later (when replacement S3 was supposed to arrive).

Next install on 10/14 - Installer brought 6 CCs but new S3 hadn't arrived. He "got them working" in the S3 but the "channels needed to download"...  Yeah, right. I knew I had to have another install when the replacement S3 arrived so I just figured I'd wait until the next installer came to get the details worked out- at this point, I was getting analog 2-99, digital 100-199, and the clear QAM locals/HDs in the 200-300 range but none our premium channels, upper digital, or premium HD suite.

Called to setup new install date then found out the S3 replacement wasn't actually in transit. Called back to delay the install and the CSR was hopelessly confused by the notes on my account. Went to talk to a Raleigh TWC rep that was the "cable card expert" named Rashad (or Rashid?). He got her straightened out (she'd wanted to charge me $43/card for the install instead of $43/box and I'd already paid that at the first install for both boxes). Anyway, I got his direct number in case I needed it with the tech.

"Final" install 10/28 - Tech came out (a sub-contractor named Sang). First guy who didn't think CCs were the black death. He installed them in the new S3, then he put in a signal amplifier (I have two S2DT boxes in other rooms as well and the digital boxes were having some pixelation and other issues), then he saw that the first S3 wasn't getting all the channels and had them "re-hit" it. He then gave the "needs to download" line and headed off. About an hour later he stopped back by- he'd forgotten his toner from when he installed the amp. He asked if any more channels had come in and I said no. He was confused and asked if I wanted him to call and have them hit it again. I suggested we call Rashad/Rashid and see if he could help. They got on and went through a long series of swapping cards in the first S3, resetting the box, and so on. Finally on his last two cards, he got it to work correctly. They re-hit the basement S3 and it picked up everything. 

So a big :up: to Sang for not blowing it off when he just came back to retrieve a tool and to Rashad for being able to get it worked out from the back end. Also a big plus for putting in an amp. The last guy had rearranged some lines at the splitter and claimed that fixed it but didn't want to bother with an amp.

I'm not getting all the channels (*) and haven't seen any of the west coast feeds drop out so apparently no SDV for the Cary TWC lineup (yet). I've got one strange issue with guide data for some channels that I'm going to start another thread for. So it's finally working, you just have to get the right people.

(*) We subscribe (at least for now) to all the digital tiers, all the movie channels, and all the HD suites so we get everything but the optional sports packages and the Spanish language packages.


----------



## clonenode

My 5th cable guy will be visiting this Wednesday in the AM. I am in Santa Monica, CA

Currently I am receiving all unencrypted channels, including locals in HD, but not receiving the following:

TNT
TNT-HD
DiscoveryHD
HBO package
HBO-HD

Under the Cable Card menus, Conditional Access looks like this:

Conditional Access:

Encryption: DES
Connected: yes, EnabledByCP: no
Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY
CA enable: not possible
ECM PID: 0x14B4
Component PIDs:
Host Validation: Unknown 00
Copy Protection Key: Disabled
CCI: 0x03


I am not even sure where to turn next if this guy can't get it to work. Took 4 visits just to get 2 working cable cards, and a cable guy who actually knew what he was doing.

Number of Cable Company visits: 4+
Total number of Cable Guys in those visits: 6+
Total number of cable cards tried: 11
Total number of days taken off work to wait for cable guys: 1 (2 half days)
Amount Spent on TiVo and Weaknees Upgrade: $1000+
Number of fewer channels I have since getting TiVo: 12
Total estimated time spent on phone with Time Warner: 4 hours
I wish there was a PRICELESS line to write here, but seriously, this is ridiculous. 

Worn out in Santa Monica.


----------



## hookbill

clonenode said:


> My 5th cable guy will be visiting this Wednesday in the AM. I am in Santa Monica, CA
> 
> Currently I am receiving all unencrypted channels, including locals in HD, but not receiving the following:
> 
> TNT
> TNT-HD
> DiscoveryHD
> HBO package
> HBO-HD
> 
> Under the Cable Card menus, Conditional Access looks like this:
> 
> Conditional Access:
> 
> Encryption: DES
> Connected: yes, EnabledByCP: no
> Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY
> CA enable: not possible
> ECM PID: 0x14B4
> Component PIDs:
> Host Validation: Unknown 00
> Copy Protection Key: Disabled
> CCI: 0x03
> 
> I am not even sure where to turn next if this guy can't get it to work. Took 4 visits just to get 2 working cable cards, and a cable guy who actually knew what he was doing.
> 
> Number of Cable Company visits: 4+
> Total number of Cable Guys in those visits: 6+
> Total number of cable cards tried: 11
> Total number of days taken off work to wait for cable guys: 1 (2 half days)
> Amount Spent on TiVo and Weaknees Upgrade: $1000+
> Number of fewer channels I have since getting TiVo: 12
> Total estimated time spent on phone with Time Warner: 4 hours
> I wish there was a PRICELESS line to write here, but seriously, this is ridiculous.
> 
> Worn out in Santa Monica.


Aggrivating yes. But this is the cable company, not TiVo's fault.

As your aware lots of people in your area have had their S3 activated with no problem. Some have had some problems. It will work you just got to get someone out there who knows what your doing.

Demand that either a lead tech or a supervisor come out. Tell them what you told us about how much time this has cost you, at the very least they should give you some type of refund (my friend in Ohio got a months free service).


----------



## Iceback

FWIW....
I had three cable cards installed by TW in Charlotte NC the other day. The tech had spent 30 minutes before he left his office making sure that he had 6 "2006" cards with the updated firmware before he left for the call. When he got to the house he told me he had an 1 1/2 hours blocked because cable cards could be tricky and immediately called his supervisor, as neither had done a series 3. We followed the directions exactly, and the install was done and up and running in less than 40 minutes. He told me that he called his supervisor because cable cards depend on the installer, and the tech on the other end of the line. I have had some pretty bad experiences with TW in the past and was worried about this, but this was painless.

Ice...


----------



## nathos

Phase one of my CableCard adventure is over.

Got my Series3 last Friday and got it hooked up to my home theater setup. I already had a CableCard in my Sony TV, so i moved it over to my Series3. Of course, this means having to call TW for them to re-activate the card with a new Host ID. That was an exercise in futility; After 2 hours on the phone, the phone tech said she didn't need the Host ID, she just kept sending authorization hits to the old ID. Finally, she determined that an installer needed to be dispatched to my house.

Anyways, the installer finally arrives today to SWAP the card. No, I can't have another card ("only one in 8 techs has a CableCard on them"), I have to make a separate appointment for that ("this is a repair call, an extra card would be an upgrade"). After about 20 minutes of me telling the installer what info he needs to give to his phone tech ("I only install like one of these a year"), I'm up and running with one card.

Now I have to call TW back to schedule a CableCard installation (which they'll probably charge me for). What a joke. The FCC really needs to crack down on this.


----------



## pminer90

Well, I am starting my CableCard adventure on Friday ... 

My Series 3 will be delivered tomorrow and called for an appointment today. I was surprised they were able to accommodate me before the weekend on Friday from 10-12. 

I am trying to not get my hopes up, considering they would need to bring more than one card with them. I have this scary feeling the customer service representative kept hearing me say TV instead of TiVo no matter how clear I tried to make myself. 

I'll let everyone know how I make out.


----------



## EmmettC

Just called Time Warner and got a recorded message saying that Cinemax and Starz HD will be available in NYC area starting 11/01/06. Has anyone else heard of this? Will this affect the Tivo Series 3 in anyway? I had read that TWCNYC was maxed out as far as carrying more signals, so how is this possible? Are they going to switched?

Emmett


----------



## grcgodess

Hello - 
I'm super frustrated with TWC in Los Angeles. Just switched my service from a S2 to a S3. When I called for a service technician TWC said - TW completely supports HD S3 TiVo, we will send someone right over. The technician they sent said, "I'm not touching your TiVo, dropped the cards (didn't even activate them and it cost me more than $25.00) and left. Of my 2 cableCARDs from TWC (formerly Adelphia), one cable card worked, one did not. After installing them I have lost all premium channels (HBO to Speed - everything over 100). TW said that cableCARDs only support basic cable - this sounds absurd. I'm at the point where I'm going to send the Series 3 back to TiVo. I see others in this forum are experiencing some of the same issues. If the cards are touch and go, I need an appointment and 20 Mins on the phone to activate them, and the channels I want to record are not available - what is the point? As it stands with the cableCARDs I don't even get HD channels anymore. LAME. Can anyone tell me the magic words to save my super sleek yet completely useless TiVo?


----------



## SoBayJake

grcgodess said:


> Hello -
> I'm super frustrated with TWC in Los Angeles. Just switched my service from a S2 to a S3. When I called for a service technician TWC said - TW completely supports HD S3 TiVo, we will send someone right over. The technician they sent said, "I'm not touching your TiVo, dropped the cards (didn't even activate them and it cost me more than $25.00) and left. Of my 2 cableCARDs from TWC (formerly Adelphia), one cable card worked, one did not. After installing them I have lost all premium channels (HBO to Speed - everything over 100). TW said that cableCARDs only support basic cable - this sounds absurd. I'm at the point where I'm going to send the Series 3 back to TiVo. I see others in this forum are experiencing some of the same issues. If the cards are touch and go, I need an appointment and 20 Mins on the phone to activate them, and the channels I want to record are not available - what is the point? As it stands with the cableCARDs I don't even get HD channels anymore. LAME. Can anyone tell me the magic words to save my super sleek yet completely useless TiVo?


Where in LA? I'm former Comcast, and it worked the first time. TWC dropped the ball on your install. You need to call them back, demand a new service appointment, free install, and a suitable appointment time (maybe a Sat or a Sun?)

CableCards will work fine for digital cable (that's what you need them for!) The person that told you they are for analog only is obviously clueless. Get a supervisor.

Returning the TiVo is really a no-win for anyone (except the cable company). TiVo loses money since they now have to deal with a unit that isn't defective, the selling store (if it wasn't TiVo) loses the sale, and you lose out on using a TiVo and not a crappy cable DVR.

TWC, though, wins on all counts. You keep renting the box from them, they don't do any more to support CableCards, and anyone you tell your story too won't want to try, so they still keep winning. Don't let them!


----------



## hookbill

grcgodess said:


> Can anyone tell me the magic words to save my super sleek yet completely useless TiVo?


Yes. Tell the installer to follow directions EXACTLY like it says on the sheet.


----------



## jb007

hookbill said:


> Yes. Tell the installer to follow directions EXACTLY like it says on the sheet.


Does anybody have a link to the sheet with the installer instructions OR can someone scan it and post or PM me. My initial install went fine and the sheet was thrown away. Now I'm having problems after upgrading the hard drive and TWC is sending out a tech tomorrow a.m. TIA.


----------



## grcgodess

SoBayJake said:


> Where in LA? Sherman Oaks
> 
> TWC, though, wins on all counts. You keep renting the box from them, they don't do any more to support CableCards, and anyone you tell your story too won't want to try, so they still keep winning. Don't let them!


I agree. TWC is wining. I just want my TV back, all of it. The worst part is that I work for TW, and I still can't get the cable division to help me. 

I will call back and talk to a supervisor. But it sounds like the premium channel stuff is rampant through this thread.


----------



## worachj

jb007 said:


> Does anybody have a link to the sheet with the installer instructions OR can someone scan it and post or PM me. My initial install went fine and the sheet was thrown away. Now I'm having problems after upgrading the hard drive and TWC is sending out a tech tomorrow a.m. TIA.


Sorry I can't post the exact link, not enough post to be able to post links. Replace (dot) with "." .

tivo(dot)com/pdfs/CableCARDInstall(dot)pdf


----------



## jb007

worachj said:


> Sorry I can't post the exact link, not enough post to be able to post links. Replace (dot) with "." .
> 
> tivo(dot)com/pdfs/CableCARDInstall(dot)pdf


Thank you very much


----------



## pmiranda

nathos said:


> Now I have to call TW back to schedule a CableCard installation (which they'll probably charge me for). What a joke. The FCC really needs to crack down on this.


I don't suppose anyone has actually called their local public utility watchdogs or complained to the FCC about any trouble they've had getting cablecards or getting the cableco to support them?

The problems I had were only due to my local cableco's inexperience with them, but with some persistence they got their act together. That's not true for some of the stories I've read here.


----------



## julesboy

PHP:


[QUOTE=clonenode]My 5th cable guy will be visiting this Wednesday in the AM.  I am in Santa Monica, CA

Currently I am receiving all unencrypted channels, including locals in HD, but not receiving the following:

TNT
TNT-HD
DiscoveryHD
HBO package
HBO-HD

Under the Cable Card menus, Conditional Access looks like this:

Conditional Access:

Encryption: DES
Connected: yes, EnabledByCP: no
Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY
CA enable: not possible
ECM PID: 0x14B4
Component PIDs:
Host Validation: Unknown 00
Copy Protection Key: Disabled
CCI: 0x03

I am not even sure where to turn next if this guy can't get it to work.  Took 4 visits just to get 2 working cable cards, and a cable guy who actually knew what he was doing.

Number of Cable Company visits:  4+
Total number of Cable Guys in those visits: 6+
Total number of cable cards tried:  11
Total number of days taken off work to wait for cable guys: 1 (2 half days)
Amount Spent on TiVo and Weaknees Upgrade:  $1000+
Number of fewer channels I have since getting TiVo: 12
Total estimated time spent on phone with Time Warner:  4 hours
I wish there was a PRICELESS line to write here, but seriously, this is ridiculous.

Worn out in Santa Monica.[/QUOTE]
Hi Clonenode

Sorry it's taken a long time to get back to you. I'm in Santa Monica - Using Tivo Series3 HD with 2 cableCARDS.

In the end for me it was a total of 4 visits that got me up and fully running. I get all of the channels I'm supposed to, including all of the HD channels. Everything is working fine now.

I have to suggest (as before) asking for the supervisor to come out to your house. His name is SERGIO and his IR TECH# is 4401. Once he's there hopefully with several cableCARDS to try, he will call dispatch and ask for MICHELLE. He knows this and won't mess around with any other people at dispatch. If MICHELLE is not available or not working that day he will suggest not coming out to your house that day. I think this is a good thing and it won't waste your time. Once he's come for the 1st visit to your house make sure you get his Cell phone number so you can be in control of contacting him and skip the whole Time Warner on hold thing. All of this stuff IS TIME WARNER'S FAULT. You are the customer and they should fix the problem. Sergio is a nice guy if you deal with him in a nice manner. Under the Cable Card menus, Conditional Access (for both cards) usually looks like this: Conditional Access:

Encryption: DES
Connected: yes, EnabledByCP: yes
Auth: SUBSCRIBED
CA enable: possible
ECM PID: 0x02A9
Component PIDs:
0x0290 0x0291 0x0000
0x0000 0x0000 0x0000
Host Validation: Unknown 01
Copy Protection Key: Disabled
CCI: 0x00

Some of the above info seems to change on card number 2 (including the numbers being different) when I look at it at different times. Sometimes card 2 will say this:

Connected: yes, EnabledByCP: yes
Auth: NOT_SUBSCRIBED
CA enable: not possible

Even when card 2 says NOT_SUBSCRIBED etc. -  the card is still working and providing me all the correct channels incl. HD channels.

The only other thing I can say is that when my 2 cards were installed on different days and they actually worked the process was reasonably fast and should add up to probably about an hour total. Don't get bogged down with all of the Conditional access info. The card that the cable guy brings out is either going to work or not. If not don't waste your time trouble shooting for hours. Remember to power down/power up your tivo before installing any new card(s). It's a computer and they get confused. Sometimes doing a shut down and re-boot resets things in the computer and your chances of it working will be better.

Let me know if I can help any further. I'm not always on this thread and am super busy at work, but I'll try to get back to you as soon as I can.
Julesboy


----------



## BabySeal

Just to clarify, does the TiVo have to plug in directly to a television with a cablecard installed through a coaxial? 
So I'd be able to get the TiVo interface and a tv signal at the same time?


----------



## jb007

TWC came out and swapped out both of my CableCARDS today. The tech checked the line and the signal was strong, no amplifier needed, just two new cards. feels good to be up and running again


----------



## mportuesi

BabySealClubber said:


> Just to clarify, does the TiVo have to plug in directly to a television with a cablecard installed through a coaxial?


Coaxial cable from the cable company plugs into Tivo.
Two cable cards from the cable company plugs into Tivo.
Tivo plugs into TV.



BabySealClubber said:


> So I'd be able to get the TiVo interface and a tv signal at the same time?


Yes.


----------



## MisterUCLA

I also had the MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY message after my first visit.

Only received unencrypted channels.

When the second guy came, he took out the Second Card and had them "hit" the First Card repeatedly.

We then received that 161-4 error screen and soon we had HDNET, HDNET2, ESPN, ESPN2, INHD, INHD2 and ShowtimeHD under test channels

We then proceeded to the Second Card.

Same deal.

SO maybe when a tech comes by, he can do the same.

I am still not receiving Discovery or TNTHD. BUt I figure I can call to get that working.

Hopefully.


----------



## BabySeal

mportuesi said:


> Coaxial cable from the cable company plugs into Tivo.
> Two cable cards from the cable company plugs into Tivo.
> Tivo plugs into TV.
> 
> Yes.


Ahh do I need the series3? Series2 doesn't have a slot. Interesting enough though, I know someone who just plugged one cablecard into her tv, and then plugged the TiVo to the tv without any connections to the cablecard, or another cablecard being plugged in (since she had a series2) and it worked. Any suggestions?


----------



## SoBayJake

BabySealClubber said:


> Ahh do I need the series3? Series2 doesn't have a slot. Interesting enough though, I know someone who just plugged one cablecard into her tv, and then plugged the TiVo to the tv without any connections to the cablecard, or another cablecard being plugged in (since she had a series2) and it worked. Any suggestions?


If you want to record digital programming from cable, you either need a set-top-box and a series 2, or a series 3.

Having a TV accept a cable card will only allow the TV to display any picture. Was your friend just recording regular (analog) cable on her series 2?

I see no way she could record DIGITAL cable in that set up.


----------



## BabySeal

Not sure if she was able to record, but I did see the TV signal with the TiVo signal.


----------



## hookbill

BabySeal said:


> Not sure if she was able to record, but I did see the TV signal with the TiVo signal.


You need cable cards to record digital channels over cable. It won't work any other way.


----------



## jfmnyc

TWC New York City (Upper West Side, Lincoln Center area)
After having my S3 working perfectly for a few weeks, this past weekend I lost all encrypted channels on my S3, as well as my other TV (a panasonic plasma with cablecard). The only channels I get are networks (including HDTV networks), and one or two channels like TBS. No Discovery, no inhd, no CNN, no National Geographic, no History, no Science channel - so basically, no cable.

I called TWC and they walked me through the standard checklist
1. "is the cable plugged in" - of course it is, all unencrypted channels come in clear as a bell, including HD channels.
2. "turn off TV, they send signal, turn back on, do channels work" - no dice

Then they said they'd have to send a tech out. Aargh!

I called back several times and got hung up on when being transferred to a supervisor, then finally got another rep who seemed to go through a longer cablecard checklist - she verified the host IDs, and sent more "hits" to the cards, but still no help. (One interesting thing I learned is that if you call their CS number and don't push any buttons or say anything, their stupid IVR system will eventually connect you to a rep, after asking "are you interested in digital phone" about 20 times.)

As it stands now, the cards appear authorized (I believe they say "CP Auth Received" and no obvious error messages), but don't appear to be able to decrypt any channels. What I don't understand is how both the TV and TiVo could both go out in exactly the same way, yet TWC knows nothing about it.

Anyone have any ideas what might be going on? (One theory I have is that the switch from daylight savings time screwed with the cards - it seemed to happen around that time - but I wasn't home so I'm not sure.) I'm sure the tech who comes out on Friday will be clueless and just change out the cards, but I'd really like to understand what's actually going on here, so I don't have the same problem in another month. 

Any ideas appreciated
John


----------



## alee

jfmnyc said:


> (One interesting thing I learned is that if you call their CS number and don't push any buttons or say anything, their stupid IVR system will eventually connect you to a rep, after asking "are you interested in digital phone" about 20 times.)


I go about 3 levels in, and just say "Talk to a representative" and that usually works. If it understands me.

Anyway, the last time it happened to me (same exact symptoms), it took a few calls begging for more "hits" to be sent. I think the 4th hit they sent was the "good" one, and even then, it took maybe 15 min for my TiVo to register. Keeping asking for hits. One of them will register and it'll just suddenly start working.


----------



## EmmettC

jfmnyc said:


> TWC New York City (Upper West Side, Lincoln Center area)
> After having my S3 working perfectly for a few weeks, this past weekend I lost all encrypted channels on my S3, as well as my other TV (a panasonic plasma with cablecard). The only channels I get are networks (including HDTV networks), and one or two channels like TBS. No Discovery, no inhd, no CNN, no National Geographic, no History, no Science channel - so basically, no cable.
> 
> I called TWC and they walked me through the standard checklist
> 1. "is the cable plugged in" - of course it is, all unencrypted channels come in clear as a bell, including HD channels.
> 2. "turn off TV, they send signal, turn back on, do channels work" - no dice
> 
> Then they said they'd have to send a tech out. Aargh!
> 
> I called back several times and got hung up on when being transferred to a supervisor, then finally got another rep who seemed to go through a longer cablecard checklist - she verified the host IDs, and sent more "hits" to the cards, but still no help. (One interesting thing I learned is that if you call their CS number and don't push any buttons or say anything, their stupid IVR system will eventually connect you to a rep, after asking "are you interested in digital phone" about 20 times.)
> 
> As it stands now, the cards appear authorized (I believe they say "CP Auth Received" and no obvious error messages), but don't appear to be able to decrypt any channels. What I don't understand is how both the TV and TiVo could both go out in exactly the same way, yet TWC knows nothing about it.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas what might be going on? (One theory I have is that the switch from daylight savings time screwed with the cards - it seemed to happen around that time - but I wasn't home so I'm not sure.) I'm sure the tech who comes out on Friday will be clueless and just change out the cards, but I'd really like to understand what's actually going on here, so I don't have the same problem in another month.
> 
> Any ideas appreciated
> John


I know that they've added more Hi-Def programming (StarzHD and CinemaxHD) even though we've all heard that they had reached their bandwidth limit.... I am wondering if they've gone SDV??


----------



## jfmnyc

alee said:


> Anyway, the last time it happened to me (same exact symptoms), it took a few calls begging for more "hits" to be sent. I think the 4th hit they sent was the "good" one, and even then, it took maybe 15 min for my TiVo to register. Keeping asking for hits. One of them will register and it'll just suddenly start working.


When they called to confirm my appointment (which they had moved, without asking, to a time that I couldn't be home), I asked them to send another hit and it immediately fixed all three cablecards within seconds. Amazing! Now if only TWC would just put a "hit me" website up, so we could just do this ourselves! (yeah, I know, they'd never do that since they hate CCs...)

Thanks
John


----------



## RDexter

OK! So I called Time Warner Cincinnati this morning and told the lady I wanted 2 Cablecards for my Tivo S3. She said, "you have a TV that needs 2 cablecards?" I said no - I want 2 cablecards for my Tivo. "Oh, we don't support Tivo" Why not? "Cause it's not our equipment." I said TVs are not your equipment either but you put them in those. Then I told her I kind of knew what she was going to say because I had been reading the Time Warner Thread at Tivocommunity(dot)com. She was kind of shaken up by this and asked for the url, which I gave her. We read a couple of the entries from September on the first page of this TWC Thread, then she said she was going to pass the url along to supervision at TWC-Cinci. And then she did a curious thing. She scheduled an appointment to install 2 cablecards in my Tivo on the day of my choice (Friday the 10th) and the time slot of my choice (1:30-3:30).

So everybody say "Hi" to the supervisors at TWC-Cinci.

Hopeful in Cincinnati,
Ric


----------



## tsings31

EmmettC said:


> I know that they've added more Hi-Def programming (StarzHD and CinemaxHD) even though we've all heard that they had reached their bandwidth limit.... I am wondering if they've gone SDV??


Apparently, TWCNYC magically found more bandwidth and were able to add the above mentioned HD channels and MSGHD as well. I am receiving all of them on my S3, so SDV is definitely not happening at the moment.


----------



## alee

tsings31 said:


> Apparently, TWCNYC magically found more bandwidth and were able to add the above mentioned HD channels and MSGHD as well. I am receiving all of them on my S3, so SDV is definitely not happening at the moment.


Yep... got the notification and enabled the new channels last night. Life is good again. Here's to hoping SDV is a long time away.


----------



## jmjerome

Can anyone who lives in 90069 West Hollywood, CA tell me how much they are being charged for 2 cable cards on their TWC SoCal bill? TWC tried to bill me $1.75 1st card, $4.15 2nd card and a $2.40 second outlet fee. I called them up and told them to stop charging me the $2.40 fee. Is $5.90 the correct fee for my area?


----------



## SoBayJake

jmjerome said:


> Can anyone who lives in 90069 West Hollywood, CA tell me how much they are being charged for 2 cable cards on their TWC SoCal bill? TWC tried to bill me $1.75 1st card, $4.15 2nd card and a $2.40 second outlet fee. I called them up and told them to stop charging me the $2.40 fee. Is $5.90 the correct fee for my area?


Unfortunately, there's almost no way to tell what the correct fee is. It depends on if you have another cable box, etc.

TWC *says* they are going to start standardizing, but I doubt it. For me, its free for the first one, $6.95 for the second. I don't see them dropping mine to $5.90 (like yours), since that's a loss of $1.05 each month (I know, its not much, but do you really think they'd do something to save ME money?)

$5.90 for two seems reasonable, altho a little high. It looks like you are getting hit with a double second outlet fee, altho it is hidden in the cost of the 2nd card ($1.75 + $2.40 = $4.15).


----------



## jmjerome

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jiffylush

Just got off the phone, and I only had to wait 10 minutes. thursday the 9th was the first available install but I scheduled for saturday morning.

The rep had no problems with me getting cablecard, even with getting two. I am also upgrading to digital/hd whatever.

She did give me the you can't get on demand or sports packages or premium channels (obviously the premium channels part is incorrect.

I need to pay $20 when the tech comes to the house not sure if that is an install fee or prorated service.

will post again next saturday

ps. I love this site, I wouldn't have bought a s3 without the information I have recieved here.


----------



## jmjerome

SoBayJake said:


> Unfortunately, there's almost no way to tell what the correct fee is. It depends on if you have another cable box, etc.
> 
> TWC *says* they are going to start standardizing, but I doubt it. For me, its free for the first one, $6.95 for the second. I don't see them dropping mine to $5.90 (like yours), since that's a loss of $1.05 each month (I know, its not much, but do you really think they'd do something to save ME money?)
> 
> $5.90 for two seems reasonable, altho a little high. It looks like you are getting hit with a double second outlet fee, altho it is hidden in the cost of the 2nd card ($1.75 + $2.40 = $4.15).


I called TWC and complained that their West Hollywood pricing guide for October 2006 shows $1.75 for a cable card and does not indicate an extra fee for 2nd cable card on top of the $1.75.

I know the are trying to charge me a digital programming fee, but they did not list that fee on my bill.

I told them they need to remove the extra charge til they update their pricing guide on their website. They gave me the discount for 2 months, then I will have to pay the $4.15.

But I will call back and ask again if they have not updated their website.


----------



## nycgeoff

Upper East Side of NYC. Just called for my cablecard appointment... first available appointment:

December 6!

I guess I could hope that this means that only certified people are on the cablecard install team, but the pessimistic side of me figures that this is just another way to discourage cablecard installs.


----------



## Andrew Casella

Hi, Wondered if anyone could answer this question. I just registered so bare with me on my first post and forgive me if it has been asked before. . Not really a Tivo question more of a time Warner Question.

I just rented an HD Box for my new HD TV from Time Warner and had it activated. (Works great) My question is if I bought another HD Television with the HD tuner built in would I need another box from TW? I was thinking maybe if they activated the HD signal I could just spit that signal and it would work as long as the 2nd TV had an HD.
My HD Channels in this area are in the 400s. So my other question is do the HD TVS with the HD Tuners go up that high?


----------



## SoBayJake

Andrew Casella said:


> Hi, Wondered if anyone could answer this question. I just registered so bare with me on my first post and forgive me if it has been asked before. . Not really a Tivo question more of a time Warner Question.
> 
> I just rented an HD Box for my new HD TV from Time Warner and had it activated. (Works great) My question is if I bought another HD Television with the HD tuner built in would I need another box from TW? I was thinking maybe if they activated the HD signal I could just spit that signal and it would work as long as the 2nd TV had an HD.
> My HD Channels in this area are in the 400s. So my other question is do the HD TVS with the HD Tuners go up that high?


It would depend on your TV. If your TV has a QAM tuner, you could watch the HD signals that are not encrypted. The channel numbers, however, wouldn't map to the QAM numbers (instead of 164, you might use 80-1). If the new TV had a CableCard slot, you numbers would match your lineup.


----------



## calitivo

jmjerome said:


> Can anyone who lives in 90069 West Hollywood, CA tell me how much they are being charged for 2 cable cards on their TWC SoCal bill? TWC tried to bill me $1.75 1st card, $4.15 2nd card and a $2.40 second outlet fee. I called them up and told them to stop charging me the $2.40 fee. Is $5.90 the correct fee for my area?


I'm in Westwood and am paying the same...$1.75 and $4.15. I did however save about $20-25 a month based on the new overall pricing under TWC vs. Adelphia. Pricing is a little lower in general and dropped some stuff I don't care about.

Install went surprisingly easy, but took two visits because they only brought one CableCard the first time.


----------



## jmjerome

calitivo said:


> I'm in Westwood and am paying the same...$1.75 and $4.15. I did however save about $20-25 a month based on the new overall pricing under TWC vs. Adelphia. Pricing is a little lower in general and dropped some stuff I don't care about.
> 
> Install went surprisingly easy, but took two visits because they only brought one CableCard the first time.


Cool! Just watch your bill.


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

Well, my first TiVo crapped out (endless reboot cycle), so I had them send out a new one. I carefully went through the setup, and then inserted the first cable card (since I already had them from my previous 'setup'). Followed the instructions, not touching any button I was not supposed to. Called TW Austin "technical support," and while pleasant, he was not too helpful. He didn't follow the script -- was hitting the cards, then unpaired the previous ones, then paired them again, etc. So I ended up with some HD channels that worked on one card (about 3 out of maybe 10-12), and no HD channels on the other card. Yesterday, all HD channels stopped working, so I got TW Austin on the phone again, and they got me back to where I was, but still I'm not happy. They claim they're sending out a technician this morning, but I'll believe it when I see it.

Incidentally, I called TiVo support to see if this might be a problem with my TiVo, and I gotta say these guys are the poster children for "I couldn't care less" kind of support. When I asked what the cablecard screens should look like when things are working properly, the response I got was "how should we know? we didn't give you the cablecard. we don't know anything at all about them." I said "yeah, I know, but I thoguht you might have some experience in dealing with the problems around cablecards, and might be able to give me some advice." His response: "call the cable company." 

While TiVo support is both unpleasant and not helpful, at least TW Cable support is pleasant (still not very helpful). 

This will be the fifth service call trying to get my TiVo / Cablecard to work. I do not expect it to go well, but I'll report back when the guy leaves.


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

Well, no surprise here in Austin. Very pleasant tech came out about 30 minutes ago. Had never worked on a TiVo box before (nice start), called tech support, tried a few things, couldn't get the EMMs to increment (I guess it is supposed to go up when it takes a hit). He said he could try and replace the cable cards and start from scratch, but since I was getting most channels, he would prefer to "wait until DCS shows up sometime today." (I am guessing that DCS is sort of super technical support or something). I chose to wait since I didn't want him in my living room for five hours learning how to make a TiVo actually work.

So, fifth service call complete, and without a functional TiVo box. For the gamblers out there, the over/under on a successful installation currently stands at 10 service calls.

<rant>
I gotta say, though, I have been a TiVo user since the very first box came out. My family and I absolutely love the technology, and there is no comparison between the TiVo interface and other DVRs, however, this particular product is a joke. For $1,000, I expect a lot more. I know that some have had relatively simple and straightforward installs, but many, like me, have not, and the number of hours that I've spent getting this piece of technology to work is stupid. Eventually, I'll get it to work, but every time I have a power outage, or a new TiVo software upgrade, or TW Cable changes something, I'll be holding my breath hoping that I don't have to have a whole new round of service calls to get this thing to work again. </rant>


----------



## Thetoneman

I used to have Comcast Cable here in the DFW area and had plenty of OnDemand content. Even since Time Warner Cable took over, my OnDemand content has been deminshing and very little new content has been added. 

For example, the Free Movies I had, now called NBC Universal Free Movies only has 4 movies and they are old. No new movies have been added and evey two weeks some movies go away. This is the same for the other OnDemand content. 

Is anyone else experiecing this?!! Also, I moved recently and all three of my cable boxes do not have smart cards inserted. Do you smart cards have an affect on content??

Thanks in advance!!

Tony


----------



## Flintbuffer

TWC Akron OH
The office rep asked if I wanted a tech rep to come out up to 4:00pm or regular installer after 4:00pm. I went w/ the tech rep and was happy I did. Two came exactly at 2:00pm and came w/ four cards.
This was their fifth series 3 install. They commented on the fact that they have no way of testing the cards they bring. Also stated the new tivos are a easier card install than on existing tvs.
The first card was bad and the next two worked w/ a little patience. It was clear they had some experience.
No charge and both were nice guys. Three thumbs up


----------



## hookbill

Flintbuffer said:


> TWC Akron OH
> The office rep asked if I wanted a tech rep to come out up to 4:00pm or regular installer after 4:00pm. I went w/ the tech rep and was happy I did. Two came exactly at 2:00pm and came w/ four cards.
> This was their fifth series 3 install. They commented on the fact that they have no way of testing the cards they bring. Also stated the new tivos are a easier card install than on existing tvs.
> The first card was bad and the next two worked w/ a little patience. It was clear they had some experience.
> No charge and both were nice guys. Three thumbs up


Do you remember the names of these guys? Was anyone named Lenny or Joe?

I live in Geauga County but I'm serviced by the Macedonia office. Lenny was a field Supervisor and Joe was a Lead Tech. They came out with about 5 cards for my install too.

Looks like they are handling installs well here in N.E. Ohio.


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

Well, I got a call back from the top level tech support. Perfect attitude "I'm not going anywhere until we get this working. Don't worry, we'll get it done." Asked me to reboot, but my son was watching a show, so I asked if he could call back at 3:45. I happen to be, lets say "specific" on the time on my watch. When it clicked over to 3:45, my phone rang -- not making that up. He sent some hits, it showed the hits, and then one by one, the channels started appearing. For the first time, I get ESPN HD on my TiVo. I'm very, very happy. We've got a problem with one channel, but we think due to signal strength, which I'm having a tech check out tomorrow.

Given all this, I think the cable companies are doing a great job in a pretty complex environment. Yeah, I know that they are required by law to support cablecards, but they're presented with a new box, with dual cablecards, fresh on the market, and they are expected to support it, not TiVo. I'm happy with TW Cable, but I hope I don't have to call TiVo support for anything.

Thanks Cableguy.


----------



## Flintbuffer

hookbill said:


> Do you remember the names of these guys? Was anyone named Lenny or Joe?
> 
> I live in Geauga County but I'm serviced by the Macedonia office. Lenny was a field Supervisor and Joe was a Lead Tech. They came out with about 5 cards for my install too.
> 
> Looks like they are handling installs well here in N.E. Ohio.


These guys came out of the Green office and I didn't catch their names. If there's any
call back from the office, I'll be sure to praise them. The SA 8300HD is junk. I also
seem to be receiving a few more channels.


----------



## jmjerome

This might not be the best place for this, but i was supposed to receive a lineup change today. And so far nothing on TWC or Tivo regarding the change. I'm in 90069 west hollywood, ca. Did anyone receive the lineup change?


----------



## jmjerome

I called TWC and they told me the new lineup has been delayed and they have no estimate. That Sucks!


----------



## 84325e

H.I.McDunnough said:


> Well, I got a call back from the top level tech support. Perfect attitude "I'm not going anywhere until we get this working. Don't worry, we'll get it done."


H.I. (or anyone in Austin, Texas who has had success):

Going on my 3rd visit from the outside cable guy. Who at TW Austin should I call. I know its a cable card issue - some channels come in - some don't. The outside guys (who have never seen a Tivo) are trotting out the usual non-sequitors. "Must be a signal strength problem. Maybe rf intereference on the line . . . ."

Of course all channels come in fine on non S3 tvs. They want to monkey around more before "elevating" the complaint to TW. Nice guys, but I need a TW Austin cable card expert I think. Who can I call over there and not end up in customer support purgatory?

I really don't see how Joe Consumer could ever navigate through this.

Thanks!!


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

84325e said:


> H.I. (or anyone in Austin, Texas who has had success):
> 
> Going on my 3rd visit from the outside cable guy. Who at TW Austin should I call. I know its a cable card issue - some channels come in - some don't. The outside guys (who have never seen a Tivo) are trotting out the usual non-sequitors. "Must be a signal strength problem. Maybe rf intereference on the line . . . ."
> 
> !


I'd recommend placing a trouble call (as opposed to an install). When you do, ask if it is a TW employee or a contractor. Be firm and ask that it be a TW employee.

One thing I noticed during my installs: when they asked for a hit to be sent, I never got an increase on the EMM count, but they said they did it. That is until the last time when I got a call from the DCS or DNCS or something like that -- basically, they are the top tech support guys. When he sent the hit, my EMM counts started incrementing. Not sure what he did differently, but it sure worked. Don't let them leave until it is working completely.


----------



## Stormspace

TW just sent out a new Lineup and Rate card for the Hartsville/Cheraw area in SC. Looks like the lineup will be updating on Dec 5th. Anyone have any luck faxing TiVo the new lineups in these situations to have the change happen at the same time?


----------



## pmiranda

84325e said:


> H.I. (or anyone in Austin, Texas who has had success):
> 
> Going on my 3rd visit from the outside cable guy. Who at TW Austin should I call. I know its a cable card issue - some channels come in - some don't. The outside guys (who have never seen a Tivo) are trotting out the usual non-sequitors. "Must be a signal strength problem. Maybe rf intereference on the line . . . ."
> 
> Of course all channels come in fine on non S3 tvs. They want to monkey around more before "elevating" the complaint to TW. Nice guys, but I need a TW Austin cable card expert I think. Who can I call over there and not end up in customer support purgatory?
> 
> I really don't see how Joe Consumer could ever navigate through this.
> 
> Thanks!!


If they want to measure your signal strength and give you some nice highquality cables and splitters for free, that might be worth your time, but otherwise all that really needs to happen is for the home office to:
1) Make sure your account is "balanced" (all the services you should receive are correctly applied to your CC's in addition to any set-tops you might have)
2) Make sure your Host ID's and Cablecard ID's are correct (use the TiVo screens to confirm the numbers) They might also need the MAC addresses off each card. If you pull the cards to write them down, be sure you put them back in the correct slots.
3) Sent the hits. If the first-tier tech support doesn't seem to be able to do it right, mention that DNCS has been able to fix this for other folks. If you get a phone tech that won't do it, ask for a supervisor, or hang up and try again either by phone or by the web chat.

What are you seeing on the two card status screens? If you have a bad card you might really need a tech to come replace it since they refuse to let you DIY.

See my earlier post for what the stages are in Austin: Post 666


----------



## pmiranda

Hopefully one of TW's investments will pay off, allowing analog channels to be generated at the curb instead of the head office, and providing enough free bandwidth that they don't need to switch channels at a set-top...

New chip from Broadlogic

Heck, if they deployed one of these at every house, you could receive for (and pay for) just the channels you actually watch instead of 300 channels of junk to get the 10 you care about...


----------



## 84325e

pmiranda said:


> If they want to measure your signal strength and give you some nice highquality cables and splitters for free, that might be worth your time, but otherwise all that really needs to happen is for the home office to:
> 1) Make sure your account is "balanced" (all the services you should receive are correctly applied to your CC's in addition to any set-tops you might have)
> 2) Make sure your Host ID's and Cablecard ID's are correct (use the TiVo screens to confirm the numbers) They might also need the MAC addresses off each card. If you pull the cards to write them down, be sure you put them back in the correct slots.
> 3) Sent the hits. If the first-tier tech support doesn't seem to be able to do it right, mention that DNCS has been able to fix this for other folks. If you get a phone tech that won't do it, ask for a supervisor, or hang up and try again either by phone or by the web chat.
> 
> What are you seeing on the two card status screens? If you have a bad card you might really need a tech to come replace it since they refuse to let you DIY.


At work now, will check details tonight. Guy says signal strength is strong. But they want to replace all the wires from the pole to the house and are doing that today. I said whatever. What's strange is the channels I get/don't get. Most basic cable channels don't come in (some do), but I get some, not all of the HD counterparts. For example, I don't get channel 5, but I do get it's HD equivalent 15xx. So I watched Lost in HD, but couldn't watch it in SD. But I don't get all of the lower channels or of the HD channels. I get none of my HBO/Showtime.

When I made my first complaint, the guy unwrapped new cable cards in front of me. Same channels of lack thereof on all the cards tried.

Sigh. What is the best way to get a DNCS guy - start with customer service?


----------



## 84325e

They wouldn't let me talk to DNCS myself. So I made a real TW Austin tech come out. Then he called DNCS. Answer, of course, was DNCS needed to "hit" the cards properly.

Much talk by tech of how Austin is going almost exclusively switched digital video. 75% by Feb. he claimed.


----------



## cab2

84325e said:


> They wouldn't let me talk to DNCS myself. So I made a real TW Austin tech come out. Then he called DNCS. Answer, of course, was DNCS needed to "hit" the cards properly.
> 
> Much talk by tech of how Austin is going almost exclusively switched digital video. 75% by Feb. he claimed.


What exactly is that switched digital video going to mean to the S3. I've seen mention of it before, but don't really understand how that will impact (or not) the S3.

thanks
cab

Hope to have my S3 install on Saturday. as he crosses fingers, toes, and eyeballs


----------



## pminer90

I figured I would report my experience with TWCNY setting up my Series 3.

As I figured, the person who placed the service call was messed up. After repeatedly telling this person I had a HD TiVo, not two HDTV's with CableCard slots, the installer first question was, "Ok, so were is the other TV?" Ugh, once showed him the Series 3 and the slots for the two cable cards, what i was asking for became clear.

He had never setup one of these devices of course. (I am the first in my city to even have one, I later found out.) He began by checking signal strength and once that was up to snuff, the CableCard installation began. 

He dialed main office technical support and fortunately, someone he knew answered the phone. Once they moved past the pleasantries, the installer confided that the guy on the other end said the call center should have never placed the work order ... another ugh. I guess I lucked out they were willing to work on this problem at all.

Since the guy was here, he was up for the challenge and didn't bow out quickly. The first CableCard installed wonderfully. The card acquired stations as the TiVo ying-yang icon spun around. Once that was finished, all the channels showed. I had reason to be hopeful it seemed.

The second CableCard was not so gracious. Not only did it not pick up all the stations, it also tricked the first CableCard into tuning in only the stations it did. Working with the diagnostics tools did not bring success. The cards would tune in some channels, but never all of them at once, and again, only the same ones for each card.

He was finally about to throw in the towel. Fortunately he was one of Time Warner's people and not someone they simply contracted work to. A contractor would have taken off a lot sooner. As a last gasp, he was given the number of a tech support person in Syracuse. (I am in Oswego.) Luckily this person had not yet left for lunch. When asked about the situaton, my local guy was told there were 3 or 4 of these new TiVo's installed in Syracuse and all were working great. The idea these TiVo's are "incompatible" with the cable system was absurd. Apparently this technical support person was well versed with CableCards. Within 10 minutes of passing numbers back and forth, both cards were receiving all channels. The installer even took the time to understand why he was having the difficulties he was. Maybe this will help the next TiVo customer.

The installer told me that if I had any trouble to have Time Warner send him out to assist. I think that was quite nice of him. He could have easily never wanted to see me again. I gave him a nice tip and thanked him again as he made his way back to the van. I feel lucky I guess. I haven't had enough time to watch much TiVo, so something may be wrong I am not aware of yet. I have my fingers crossed all is well. Maybe there will be enough time to watch Conan O'Brien tonight.

As always, your mileage may vary.


----------



## routerman

cab2 said:


> What exactly is that switched digital video going to mean to the S3. I've seen mention of it before, but don't really understand how that will impact (or not) the S3.
> 
> thanks
> cab
> 
> Hope to have my S3 install on Saturday. as he crosses fingers, toes, and eyeballs


Switched digital video is a client/server approach to providing channels. The client requests a channel and the host provides the tuning information for a channel already active or starts up a channel and provides tuning information for that channel.

The problem is that any host device that is not able to communicate (CC TV's, Tivo S3) will not be able to request any channels. I have not heard of any way to make the S3 2-way capable. The short answer is that if your cable company is installing switched digital video, a S3 will not be able to tune any channel that is being switched.


----------



## TIVOCAB

I live in the 75235 area of Dallas (west of the Tollway and south of Lemmon Av). I was wondering if anyone can tell me when TW Cable will be switching us from the dual (A/B) cable environment to the single cable. I have heard several things reported here. If anyone can give me an idea I would be appreciative. I don't know who to contact at TW for specific information. 

I really want to order the S3 and transfer the lifetime service over but want to be able to connect it to the cable system once I do. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stormspace

pminer90 said:


> I figured I would report my experience with TWCNY setting up my Series 3.
> 
> As I figured, the person who placed the service call was messed up. After repeatedly telling this person I had a HD TiVo, not two HDTV's with CableCard slots, the installer first question was, "Ok, so were is the other TV?" Ugh, once showed him the Series 3 and the slots for the two cable cards, what i was asking for became clear.
> 
> He had never setup one of these devices of course. (I am the first in my city to even have one, I later found out.) He began by checking signal strength and once that was up to snuff, the CableCard installation began.
> 
> He dialed main office technical support and fortunately, someone he knew answered the phone. Once they moved past the pleasantries, the installer confided that the guy on the other end said the call center should have never placed the work order ... another ugh. I guess I lucked out they were willing to work on this problem at all.
> 
> Since the guy was here, he was up for the challenge and didn't bow out quickly. The first CableCard installed wonderfully. The card acquired stations as the TiVo ying-yang icon spun around. Once that was finished, all the channels showed. I had reason to be hopeful it seemed.
> 
> The second CableCard was not so gracious. Not only did it not pick up all the stations, it also tricked the first CableCard into tuning in only the stations it did. Working with the diagnostics tools did not bring success. The cards would tune in some channels, but never all of them at once, and again, only the same ones for each card.
> 
> He was finally about to throw in the towel. Fortunately he was one of Time Warner's people and not someone they simply contracted work to. A contractor would have taken off a lot sooner. As a last gasp, he was given the number of a tech support person in Syracuse. (I am in Oswego.) Luckily this person had not yet left for lunch. When asked about the situaton, my local guy was told there were 3 or 4 of these new TiVo's installed in Syracuse and all were working great. The idea these TiVo's are "incompatible" with the cable system was absurd. Apparently this technical support person was well versed with CableCards. Within 10 minutes of passing numbers back and forth, both cards were receiving all channels. The installer even took the time to understand why he was having the difficulties he was. Maybe this will help the next TiVo customer.
> 
> The installer told me that if I had any trouble to have Time Warner send him out to assist. I think that was quite nice of him. He could have easily never wanted to see me again. I gave him a nice tip and thanked him again as he made his way back to the van. I feel lucky I guess. I haven't had enough time to watch much TiVo, so something may be wrong I am not aware of yet. I have my fingers crossed all is well. Maybe there will be enough time to watch Conan O'Brien tonight.
> 
> As always, your mileage may vary.


You tip the cable guy?


----------



## Andrew Casella

Thanks Jake


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

The expert that I talked to in Austin said that many of the channels would be going switched, but they were like PPV, shopping channels, etc. The networks, ESPN, ESPN2, etc. won't go switched. We'll have to see.

One thing I think is pretty clear is that the S3 in it's current form will not support switched video.


----------



## 84325e

H.I.McDunnough said:


> The expert that I talked to in Austin said that many of the channels would be going switched, but they were like PPV, shopping channels, etc. The networks, ESPN, ESPN2, etc. won't go switched. We'll have to see.
> 
> One thing I think is pretty clear is that the S3 in it's current form will not support switched video.


For what it's worth, while the TW tech threw out a 75% of Austin channels were going SDV, I think the poor guy meant they were migrating most analog to digital. The nuances of digital vs. switched digital seemed to escape him (yes, this is the "cable card expert" they sent out). Thank goodness for DCNS.

An Austin CSR who *seemed* to know what she was talking about gave me the same story as H.I. - only low usage channels were being taken SDV. Indeed, when she rattled them off, I had never heard of 95% of them.


----------



## Greg K.

Hey all you Albany folks - I'm moving to the Albany area (Clifton Park) and don't think I'm going to be able to keep DirecTV due to line of sight issues at my new house. So I'm thinking of going S3.

However all of these issues I'm reading about here are scaring me.  DSV, etc.

Bottom line: Will it be possible to get an S3 up and running with TWC in Clifton Park, NY? And get Showtime, HBO and all HD channels? What will be missing?


----------



## hookbill

Greg K. said:


> Hey all you Albany folks - I'm moving to the Albany area (Clifton Park) and don't think I'm going to be able to keep DirecTV due to line of sight issues at my new house. So I'm thinking of going S3.
> 
> However all of these issues I'm reading about here are scaring me.  DSV, etc.
> 
> Bottom line: Will it be possible to get an S3 up and running with TWC in Clifton Park, NY? And get Showtime, HBO and all HD channels? What will be missing?


I don't live in your area but I can tell you that I have TW in N.E. Ohio and I did not have any issues with my install, get all my HD and HBO.

These issues that you read about seem to be starting to slow down as more and more people have the S3 installed. Cable companies are learning and getting better at understanding how to do the installations. Now I can't guarantee you won't have problems but I believe odds are on your side.

BTW, I have a line of sight problem with D* where I live which is why I have had cable for the last 2 years. The S3 has been just wonderful for me compared to the pos the cable company gave me.


----------



## dracx

Have you received a letter from TW about the switch? I live in Richardson, and received a letter in early September stating that the switch would occur "around Oct 2nd". On Oct 15th, I got a door hanger saying TW was working in the area. I was out of town the week of Oct 23rd, and when I returned everything was switched to the "A" cable.

I got the S3 in mid-Sept and just had it hooked up to just the A side. That gave me most everything I needed - HD locals, HBO, some expanded basic. It hurt not having comedy central for the Daily Show, but it was still a better experience than the TW PVR!!

Hope this helps!!



TIVOCAB said:


> I live in the 75235 area of Dallas (west of the Tollway and south of Lemmon Av). I was wondering if anyone can tell me when TW Cable will be switching us from the dual (A/B) cable environment to the single cable. I have heard several things reported here. If anyone can give me an idea I would be appreciative. I don't know who to contact at TW for specific information.
> 
> I really want to order the S3 and transfer the lifetime service over but want to be able to connect it to the cable system once I do.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## pmiranda

I don't know how they managed to do this, but channel 20 (normally KLRU-2) is bringing up CNBC (normally channel 50) on both of my cable cards this morning. Anyone else seeing this in Austin? The analog tuner on my old TiVo is working fine. I guess somebody put a typo in the mappings sometime in the last week.
1542, the cable equivalent of 9-2 seems to be fine.


----------



## Jiffylush

Ok, tech came out this morning, scheduled between 8 and 12, he was here at 9:30am. He had never done a tivo install, but he was ready, so I gave him the sheet that came with the box.

Two cards went in, both showed up and told us to call the number. First time he called, he got hung up on, second time worked through the whole thing. You could tell that the person on the other end had also never done a tivo, but it did work.

He left after about 30 minutes, most of the channels were coming in, and he told me the rest should be on soon.

The only problem was that I had asked for digital cable with HD and Showtime, and they had not subscribed me to the HD tier or showtime. I called in and before I got off the phone they were both working.

Overall very easy and quick, I am quite the happy customer.

PS. The quality is excellent, Discovery HD is amazing, even SD programming on digital channels is better than SD without the cards. I am very very happy.


----------



## toga flyer

I just had 2 cablecards installed in my new Series 3 yesterday. I'm getting only some of the non-premium and no premium channels. For instance, I don't get channels 2-7, but get channel 8, then 18. Most of the others from there I get, but not CNNHN. I get the HD non-premium, but no premium, either non-hd or hd at this point.

Austin Time Warner is apparently having issues with many cablecards due to some change yesterday. I have a technician comin out in about an hour so I'll report any finds.

Wish me luck...


----------



## toga flyer

A contractor supervisor just left my house and I'm still in the same boat as before. Only some cable channels coming through properly and no premiums.

Here's what I *seem* to know so far:

This is affecting all of Austin cablecards at one level or another. A TW level 1 tech I spoke with earlier this morning said an internal memo had been distributed on this issue.

The contractor had never heard of the DNCS group. When he spoke to TW tech support I had him bring up this group and the support person said that they had sent a message to DNCS but that no one was responding back. He thought they were off for the weekend.

So, here I am with a new Series 3 that's limping along. At least I have the network channels in HD so I can watch the UT-KS game tonight.

I found the following post useful and hopefully with this knowledge and DNCS online, I can get this working. Neither of my cards have EMM or ECM counts >0.

I'd love to hear more war stories, particularly from folks that have this working to see if anything has changed this weekend with some of the non-premium channels. For instance, I don't get 2-7, but get 8, then no 9-17, but get 18. Sporatic from there up to 99.

In view settings, channels, signal strength, I get high digital signal strength on ALL the channels I'm not receiving and NO digital signal strength on those that I AM receiving. This has to be part of the equation.

As I progress through this, I'll post my results.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
POST FROM ANOTHER AUSTIN USER (PMIRANDA) WHO GOT THIS TO WORK A FEW WEEKS AGO:

Woohoo! Super-Tech (who shall remain nameless so that he doesn't get stuck on cablecard installs all weekend) just left me with both cards working and getting all channels. After wasting a couple hours trying to get dispatch to send hits he heard over the radio that the system that sends the card hits had been broken the whole time. Once the system was back up he grabbed two brand new cards and went through the proper procedure:

(Some details specific to Austin)
Call Dispatch/Accounts to make sure the services on the cablecards are "balanced" with those on your regular boxes. (ie, Digital, Premiums, etc.)
Restart TiVo
Unplug for a minute after it shuts down
Remove any existing CableCARDs
Plug back in
Wait for TiVo to finish booting
Write down Card Number and MAC address then Insert Card1
Call in CardID and HostID displayed by TiVo to the regular dispatch folks
Pop in and out of the CP Status page (it doesn't refresh itself) watching for the card to go through this sequence:

Auth Status:Waiting for CP Auth
Auth Status:CP Auth Received
PowerKey status:Not Ready - Waiting for Time
PowerKey status:Not Ready - Waiting for EUT
PowerKey status:Ready
MKS Period switches from 60 seconds to 100 seconds
Test Channels shows "No Channels Available" for another minute or two
Test Channels should start displaying the analog and local HD channels

Call DNCS to get them to send hits (I'd think anyone could do this but they seem to be the Jedi of the bunch)
EMM Count increments to 39 or more
ECM Count increments to 4 or more
Test Channels should now show everything you're subscribed to

When you return to live TV through the normal interface, you may get a blank screen but it should fix itself as soon as you change channels.

If I figure out where to send it to, I'll be writing a letter to TW-Austin to give proper kudus to "Super-Tech"... he hadn't done a CableCARD install before but had the persistence to keep working despite problems with phones, radios, and surly backline support folks.

Now busy copying several dozen season passes and wishlists by hand from the old TiVo and the 8300 DVR... 

__________________
- Sony S1 from 2001 with CacheCard+Ethernet
- Series 3 Almost full of sweet HDTV


----------



## toga flyer

routerman said:


> Switched digital video is a client/server approach to providing channels. The client requests a channel and the host provides the tuning information for a channel already active or starts up a channel and provides tuning information for that channel.
> 
> The problem is that any host device that is not able to communicate (CC TV's, Tivo S3) will not be able to request any channels. I have not heard of any way to make the S3 2-way capable. The short answer is that if your cable company is installing switched digital video, a S3 will not be able to tune any channel that is being switched.


From what I understood talking to TW, the S3 can get a switched channel that's been activated by another tW user on your node. Apparently up to 1,000 users are on a node, and if someone requests a channel during a 24hr period, it becomes active for all users in that node. If it's active, the S3 (or any 1-way device) can receive it. At least that's the way I understood it from the tech.


----------



## 84325e

toga flyer said:


> I'd love to hear more war stories, particularly from folks that have this working to see if anything has changed this weekend with some of the non-premium channels. For instance, I don't get 2-7, but get 8, then no 9-17, but get 18. Sporatic from there up to 99.


Toga this is EXACTLY what my problem was. No 2-7, but channel 8 etc. Lemme guess, you get the HD version of ABC (15xx something?) but not channel 5.

I don't understand all the technical jargon, but it is a software/cable card programming problem. It is not a signal strength problem (as the first two outside techs said).

As soon as I got a real TW tech out there, he called DCNS (or DNCS - I forget). The essence of your problem is that the cards are not properly paired or authorized to your tivo. It doesn't matter how many "hits" they send if this pairing isn't done. Apparently, to the average CSR the hits look good, but they are not if this step isn't done right.

After he called DCNS, she fixed the problem and I was up and running within half an hour. Apparently, doing this pairing requires using software that the average TW CSR doesn't really know how to use because 99.9% of people don't use cable cards. DCNS seems to though.

Unlike others have reported, they wouldn't let me speak to DCNS directly. So I demanded a real TW tech (not an outsider). He has the access to DCNC that should fix your problem.


----------



## toga flyer

All, it's 5pm on Saturday in Austin and EVERY channel is working on my Series 3 on both cards thanks to a call from someone in the TW DNCS. As advertised by others, this took about 5 minutes and was the magic it took. Direct pings to increment the EMM count and I was off and running.

In my opinion, this was above and beyond service by Time Warner and greatly appreciated.

THANK YOU!!

A VERY satisfied TW customer (The Series 3 ain't too shabby either!!)


----------



## Sandbuilder

I'm trying to decide what to do and would appreciate any help. Specifically I want to purchase a panasonic HD plasma tv and use a series 3 TiVO with it. However, based on what I read here  (since I have TWC in Northeast Ohio) it looks like I'll be lucky if I first get it to work with the cable cards and then secondly I'll probably face a loss of channels (based on switched digital) in the future  . So I wonder if I could use an HD STB in front of the TiVO without the cable cards, or could I use a series 2 box with the HD STB and what would I lose?


----------



## rlay

Sandbuilder said:


> I'm trying to decide what to do and would appreciate any help. Specifically I want to purchase a panasonic HD plasma tv and use a series 3 TiVO with it. However, based on what I read here  (since I have TWC in Northeast Ohio) it looks like I'll be lucky if I first get it to work with the cable cards and then secondly I'll probably face a loss of channels (based on switched digital) in the future  . So I wonder if I could use an HD STB in front of the TiVO without the cable cards, or could I use a series 2 box with the HD STB and what would I lose?


Potentially you would lose nothing. TIVO will refund your purchase if it doesn't work properly in your area. They offered me a refund because 4 HD channels (including HDNET and ESPN-HD) are on a switched network. I ended up keeping both the Motorola DVR box and the TIVO. I will most likely use the Motorola on another HDTV in the bedroom.... and I can live without the 4 channels on the TIVO for now. Also, for some strange reason, I'm getting Showtime-HD... so I think that's an even trade off.

You cannot record from an external source (like another cable box) with a Series 3.... but if you have good over the air reception, it will record analog & digital (HD) broadcasts....as well as analog cable channels.


----------



## socalseries3

Installed the Series 3 here in Santa Monica Saturday morning. The installers from TW Cable (contractors - 3 of them!) were very friendly, polite, and knew pretty much what they were doing. They came prepared with two cable cards, and were more than happy to install in a TiVo (pretty much said stuff like: Cool! New TiVo, eh?). They did give me a one-sentence "you know, no PPV / VOD with these things," but that was it.

The guys totally understood what to call in to dispatch, and the person on the other end of the phone was totally on the ball. Both cards went something like this: "standard" channels; then after a minute "HD" channels; then "digital tier"; then after another minute or two "Premium (HD & non)". Probably 3-5 mins. for each card to be fully authorized. 

I was AMAZED as how quickly the whole cable card "recognition" process went. Been up and running for 36 hours (turning on / off / unplugging and moving unit / changing guided setup / etc.) and have not lost any channels, audio, etc. Rock solid.

My only advice: WRITE DOWN THE CABLE CARD SERIAL NUMBERS the minute the guys walk in the door. I didn't do that right away, and the conversation with dispatch sounded like Abbot and Costello ("did you say card 1 was 036? no, that's card 2! no, card 2 is 049? no, you said 036..."). Don't "fear" pulling the cards in and out during the install...I was worried, and in and out they went, but once the correct serials were tied to the correct slots, it was all smooth sailing.

FWIW, the guys were 1 hour late (not such a big deal on a Sat AM). $20 bucks in my pocket!

Also, the whole process is so dumb simple, I'm not sure why ANY cable company would spend the money to send out three installers. It must be so much cheaper to have the customer pick up the cards and authorize them via phone (or by my wife's suggestion, online)!


----------



## cab2

I had my install on Saturday, with Time Warner Austin. I wish I could remember the name of the installer that came out, but he was 3rd party, and not a TW employee. 

Long story short, he said he had done 4 or 5 Tivo installs recently and they had all gone like clockwork. Needless to say, as my luck runs, mine was the first one that did not run like clockwork. But, giving credit, where credit is due, he stayed until the end and got things working. He brought with him 3 cards, and after some futzing around, card 1 worked, and card 2 didn't. Lucky for me, card 3 seemed to work. Everything looked fine by the time he left. I give the installer credit in that he was here for almost 2 hours. 

I noticed this am (sunday) that there were a few channels that were not coming in. Oh god, here we go, endless calls to support and multiple trips. The net result of my call to TW was I got bumped up to Tech Support (level 2 or 1?) and had a very good conversation with someone that obviously knew their stuff. My missing channels were all the Switched Video chanels. Ok, I can deal with that. But I also found out, there are lots of SV channels. I had a list of over 50 channels that I was not getting, and most of them were SV. I have a list, but it's not in front of me right now. I'll post that in another message later. All in all, I've gotta give TW in Austin TX credit. Given what I've seen here, I was expecting a minor nightmare, and it wasn't that at all. I'll give them thumbs up, at least so far. FWIW, the installer I had said he went to someones house that had 3, yes 3 S3 boxes to install. He said that install went so smooth, he was done and out of the house in 45 minutes and all 3 boxes were working completely. I guess the impression I have now, is my install was not painfull, but time consuming, and for those of you that have had problems, there is hope. It did help to have the printout from the prior post that mentions the DNCS / DNDS whatever it was. My installer had never heard of such a thing, but asked the dispatcher or who ever it is that they call in to, and they transfered him there. That did seem to make a difference.

I'll post the list of channels I got for SV later. It's not just below 100. There are SV channels all over my line up at least. I can live with that. I have a bedroom box with cable box and can just record those channels there. From what I saw, the only thing that stood out to me on the list of SV channels was Disney and Food Network. But that's only the ones that mattered to me. YMMV.


----------



## David Z

TWC Santa Monica installed digital cable with two cable cards last Monday, but this weekend, I've found that all of my premium HD channels have the message "Viewing is not permitted using the Tivo Digital Media Recorder. Try another input." What is this about? It shows up when I try to watch HD recorded programs (Arrested Development on HDNet), when I try to watch live TV on TNT HD or ESPN HD or Discovery HD, etc. What happened to my digital cable HD channels???

Thanks,
David


----------



## Diacritical

David Z said:


> I've found that all of my premium HD channels have the message "Viewing is not permitted using the Tivo Digital Media Recorder. Try another input."


Are you using HDMI? I found a problem when HDMI was connected, but the TV was turned off. Apparently, the TiVo will not let you display or record HDCP content unless the display unit is turned on and HDCP has been negotiated. I disconnected HDMI for this reason.


----------



## DTap

OK. So heres my Time Warner story.

First off, I ordered the S3 last Monday night, standard shipping and expected it to arrive Monday the following week so I scheduled my Time Warner install for Tuesday. It actually arrived on Thursday afternoon so I called TW Cincinnati and they could send a tech out in the afternoon. on Friday from 3:30  6. They dont seem concerned that I need two cards for the same device or that it is a Tivo. Things look good.

I read the cable card instructions and this thread over and over because I want this to go right. The tech arrives at 5pm on Friday afternoon and walks through the door and says Im here to install two cable cards in a couple of TVs. After I inform him they are both for my single Tivo, he says Oh, I dont think we support these. I tell him according to Cable Labs and the FCC they have to and that according to this forum there have already been about 20 installed in Cincinnati. (Thats a lie, I have only found two notes in here but hey, I want him to not blame the Tivo first when it doesnt work) So we begin.

First off I want to say the guy is not a bad guy. I think they are just constrained by the amount of installs they have to do. After he gives me the obligatory story that they have a lot of trouble with these installs and that they have had almost not training on them, he TEXT MESSAGES the card number to dispatch. He tells me that dispatch in Cincinnati transferred a bunch of the personnel to the TW Dayton office and THEY WILL NOT LET THEM CALL DIRECTLY. Instead during this whole process he is texting back and forth to the office. This is wildly efficient!!

The second thing to go wrong: he inserts the first card and after a couple of minutes it comes up with the host information. He copies it down and texts the dispatch then inserts the second card. I tried to tell him that we should wait and check the channels but I think the need to get to the next job caused some impatience. Long story short (too late) the first card was still upgrading the firmware and the second card never came back with the host information. We finally found it, and he added it as well with dispatch. 

So after the second card updates the firmware, we check out the channels. SD below 100: fine. HD above 900: fine. No digital above 100. He trades TEXT Messages with dispatch for a half hour more (at which time they close the ticket because they want to move to the next activation) and finally I get digital on the first card, but never the second. The second card just keeps locking up on both the digital above 100 and the HD.

This is where I do give the guy credit, at 6pm on a Friday he drives back to the warehouse to get a new card. Thank you for that Trey!! He comes back at about 7pm, pops in the new card, sends the information, and BOOM, it comes right up. He told me there was a shift change while he was gone and he thinks there was nothing wrong with the first card, but the night person actually new what they were doing. We check it all out, it looks good and I cut him loose just happy he stuck around. 

Anyway, about 2 hours later, I think to check the music choice channels. One card gets them, the other does not. I call tech support about midnight on Saturday morning. The guy says everything is correct but sends a signal to the cards and now neither card gets the music choice. They scheduled someone to come out Tuesday morning. But this guy cant have done anything more that what I already did.

Does anyone think its crazy that Time Warner Cincinnatis policy for CC installs is for their installers to text instead of calling? What an incredible waste of time.


----------



## 84325e

cab2 said:


> My missing channels were all the Switched Video chanels. Ok, I can deal with that. But I also found out, there are lots of SV channels. I had a list of over 50 channels that I was not getting, and most of them were SV. I have a list, but it's not in front of me right now. I'll post that in another message later.


Here is what Austin TW CSR gave me as Switched (which seems generally right):

6COA *
10PACT 1* 
11PACT 2* 
13KAKW
14KADF
16PACT 3* 
17TRAVIS Co. ACCESS *
19ACC
20KLRU 2
22AISD ACCESS
23KCWX
31 / 201HGTV*
32 / 209FOOD NETWORK*
42 / 101DISNEY EAST*
44 / 355NEWS 8 DOPPLER
45 / 350THE WEATHER CH.*
47 / 312CNN / HLN *
76 / 622GALAVISION
77TWC77

Plus the Pacific feeds of HBO/Showtime. Also, I *was* getting 102 as Disney Pacific, but starting yesterday it looks like some news channel - so no Disney at all. Can any Austinites confirm if you still get 102 as a Disney channel, my kids are on the warpath.


----------



## cableguy763

it will vary depending on what node you are in. you should get disney on channel 42.


----------



## 84325e

cableguy763 said:


> it will vary depending on what node you are in. you should get disney on channel 42.


I get de nada on 42, 101 (or now 102 which was Disney Pacific).


----------



## DTap

DTap said:


> They dont seem concerned that I need two cards for the same device or that it is a Tivo.


BTW - I saw people in this thread asking how much the rental and install costs. I just checked my unbilled activity to confirm and TW Cincy charged me $20 for the install for both cards and $1.75 a month for each card. Sweet, I just saved $14.50 per month.


----------



## cableguy763

check again tomorrow, I am betting that problem will be resolved.


----------



## 84325e

cableguy763 said:


> check again tomorrow, I am betting that problem will be resolved.


Thanks. I was like who is this "Cableguy" and how does he know that? Then I looked at your first post on 11/5 - you work in Austin TW DNCS.

All hail DNCS - you guys straightened out my and many other Austin users. For some reason you guys' authorizations of the cards seem to be the only ones that take.

For clarification, would you expect (unofficially of course) Disney or Disney Pacific back?


----------



## cableguy763

yes


----------



## pmiranda

84325e said:


> Here is what Austin TW CSR gave me as Switched (which seems generally right):


KLRU-2 is pretty much the same as 1542 or 24-2 these days. Good thing since the cablecard setup was screwed up at my house and I was getting CNBC in that slot, even though my old TiVo was tuning it just fine.

I know I get Food, HGTV, and CNN unswitched on the analog channels, so I suspect the CSR m.o. is now to just say that any channel you have trouble with is "switched". It will probably "work" for them to say so since switching varies by node, so if you tell them you know they're lying they can claim that your neighbor that gets those channels is on another node.


----------



## appliance

Just wanted to report my recent Time Warner NYC cable card install experience. It went well. The tech was scheduled to be there sometime between 12-5. He showed up at 12 and it took about an hour and 45 minutes to get the Tivo and the cable cards working together properly. One of the first cable cards the tech tried didn't work, so he had to replace it with a new card, but all is working well now.


----------



## pminer90

Stormspace said:


> You tip the cable guy?


Why not? If there is trouble, I now have a friendly face to turn to. He was knowledgable, friendly, and thorough. In a perfect world, we could expect this all the time, but it isn't. This type of behavior seems so have become uncommon now. However, it is the kind of behavior I prefer to promote.

Anyway, if I have to worry about spending that 20 bucks ... I have much larger financial problems to consider and shouldn't have bought a Series 3.


----------



## toga flyer

All in Austin,

At some point today, both of my cablecards started working on the switched analog channels. For some reason the network was not providing the analog passthru on these switched channels in the 2-99 range. With the system working properly and the cablecards configured properly, we should all get 2-99 whether or not any of these are ever switched.

This has been a problem in Austin over the last several days, so I'm curious if others systems are working now or if I just happen to be a lucky one.

As for the other current switched channels, there are quite a few with more on the way in Austin, but after a fairly exhaustive analysis on these, I don't care about most of them. Of course, that could change going forward, but hopefully the Series 3 will be software upgradable to the 2.0 cablecards when they become available and supported by TW and this will mitigate any further decline in service available.

So here is my take at the current switched channels outside of 2-99 and their duplicates in the upper range. This should be fairly accurate but will definitely be subject to change. If anyone has any corrections to this, please post.

TW Austin Switched Video Channels:

274 - TV Superstore
275 - Shop NBC
277 - Revenue Frontier
278 - Men's Channel
279 - Healthy Living
281 - Beauty & Fashion
284 - IShop
285 - The Water Channel
286 - Resort & Residence
287 - America's Preview Channel
295 - The Word Network
408 - News 8 non-stop sports
490 - The Outdoor Channel
577 - ME-Television
609 - 649 All Spanish channels
708 - 714 All HBO Pacific feeds
723 - 726 All Cinemax Pacific feeds
738 - 745 All Showtime Pacific feeds
748 - 749 All TMC Pacific feeds
761 - Encore Pacific feed
930 - 939 NHL feeds

Any Video On Demand and PPV channels

Everything else should be available. Out of all the switched channels listed, I would like the Pacific feeds, but since this material is a duplicate of the East coast feeds and I generally watch TV from the Now Showing list, this isn't an issue for me. The other ones don't bother me either, although I do miss not getting Wings to Adventure on the Outdoor Channel on this box. I'll just have to watch on my non-HD box.

A note is that you'll want to exclude all of the above from your channel list so that Tivo won't attempt to record suggestions or show these on your guide.

Boy, I've learned a lot about TW Austin, switched video, the current state of cablecards and more since my Series 3 showed up last Thursday. Bottom line is that once you get this working, you're going to love it. Just be patient if it doesn't immediately work.

Also, kudo's again to Austin TW DNCS group! Without their help, I would have been toast this weekend and probably still trying to get this to work. THANK YOU!!

Now, if we could just get Tivo to change the final score of the UT-Kansas State game.


----------



## cab2

Here is my list for switched video channels in the Time Warner Austin (cedar park) area. Interestingly, I am getting the SV channels below 100 today, and wasn't yesterday, just as mentioned above. Not sure if that will stay, or go.

Here is the list I got from the rep I talked to on sunday.

6 City of Austin
7 tv guide chan
10 public access
11 public access
16 public access
17 travis county acess
19 acc access
22 aisd access
32 food network  
42 disney channel  
45 weather channel
47 cnn headline news  
64 turner classic movies
74 style
78 ????
101 disney chanel  
111 boomerang
201 hgtv
209 food network  
219 style
274 tv superstore
275 shop nbc
277 revenue frontier
278 mens channel
279 healthy living
281 beauty and fashion
284 Ishop
286 resort and residence
287 americas preview channel
295 the word network
312 CNN Headline news  
350 weather channel
490 outdoor channel
555 TCM
601 CNN en espanol
602 canal 24 horas
1639 fox sports hd

Almost all of these I can get on the bedroom S2, so I guess it's not that bad. But the list is longer than I expected. I hope they don't expand this list.


----------



## pmiranda

cab2 said:


> Here is my list for switched video channels in the Time Warner Austin (cedar park) area. Interestingly, I am getting the SV channels below 100 today, and wasn't yesterday, just as mentioned above. Not sure if that will stay, or go.
> 
> Here is the list I got from the rep I talked to on sunday.
> 
> 6 City of Austin
> 7 tv guide chan
> 10 public access
> 11 public access
> 16 public access
> 17 travis county acess
> 19 acc access
> 22 aisd access
> 32 food network
> 42 disney channel
> 45 weather channel
> 47 cnn headline news
> 64 turner classic movies
> 74 style
> 78 ????
> 101 disney chanel
> ...
> 201 hgtv
> 209 food network
> ...
> 312 CNN Headline news
> 350 weather channel
> ...
> 555 TCM
> 
> Almost all of these I can get on the bedroom S2, so I guess it's not that bad. But the list is longer than I expected. I hope they don't expand this list.


I think the CSR you spoke to is full of BS on the ones I quoted. It's impossible for them to switch channels below 84 since they're sent analog to all households.
It's no big deal if they switch the digital versions of the analog channels, either, since you can simply record them in analog, and I always do since they're more reliable... if the cablecards crap out you can just unplug them and everything analog keeps working.

I think toga flyer's list is much more accurate.


----------



## mercurial

Grrr... TWC Cary just changed the name of the local NBC station's HD channel from WNCNDT2 (don't ask me why the HD channel was WNCNDT2 and the SD sub-channel was WNCNDT) to NCNHD which, while it makes more sense, has caused my S3s to think it has no guide data for this channel and miss recording Heroes and Studio 60... GRRRRrrrrr....... 

I guess I need to call TiVo on this one.


----------



## 84325e

pmiranda said:


> I think the CSR you spoke to is full of BS on the ones I quoted. It's impossible for them to switch channels below 84 since they're sent analog to all households.
> It's no big deal if they switch the digital versions of the analog channels, either, since you can simply record them in analog, and I always do since they're more reliable... if the cablecards crap out you can just unplug them and everything analog keeps working.
> 
> I think toga flyer's list is much more accurate.


I agree with your conclusion. But I note the list I received from a Austin CSR, as well as the TW tech had the same sub-100 channels as SDV (Disney, Food, HGTV being the only ones I care about). Until yesterday, I received none of them. Now I seem to get all of them. I presume from these facts that this is the "issue" Cableguy was alluding to which is now resolved.

Sure would be nice if Austin TW could give out one consistent story.


----------



## toga flyer

84325e said:


> I agree with your conclusion. But I note the list I received from a Austin CSR, as well as the TW tech had the same sub-100 channels as SDV (Disney, Food, HGTV being the only ones I care about). Until yesterday, I received none of them. Now I seem to get all of them. I presume from these facts that this is the "issue" Cableguy was alluding to which is now resolved.
> 
> Sure would be nice if Austin TW could give out one consistent story.


From what I know, the 2-99 channels come into any digital converter (ie, the cablecards) as digital unless directed otherwise. There are switched video channels in the 2-99 range as pointed out, but when we're getting the correct signal from TW, our cablecards are instructed to display the analog version. We also receive these in the upper mapped range as well. In other words, CNNHN also displays on 312 as analog, although this is clearly a digital range.

This I believe was the cause of the switched video channels that are also in the analog range of 2-99 to not work for a few days.

Cableguy can confirm this, but I do know that I was also told of these switched video channels in the 2-99 range.


----------



## atsang

i'm getting all channels here in austin too. how long will this last?


----------



## KennyP

I purchased my S3 earlier this week and it arrived yesterday. I have been a TWC digital cable customer for about six months. I called customer service last night to schedule the cablecard installation. The first rep I spoke with informed me, after speaking to a supervisor, that TWC Milwaukee "does not support Tivos" and therefore could not supply me with the cablecards. I explained the FCC regulations and that it's not up to TWC to decide to support or not support the unit. She finally relented, stating they would do the install, but not "support" the cards if I have any troubles. 

She then connected me with the scheduling person, who was quite helpful, understood that I was requested two cards for the same unit, and got everything scheduled for next week. I will post again after the install.

With all the pushback from the cable companies, along with the high price and high monthly fee, it is very hard to justify purchasing a Tivo instead of just dealing with the crappy interface and limited features of a TWC HD DVR. C'mon Tivo, throw me a bone here.


----------



## hookbill

KennyP said:


> I purchased my S3 earlier this week and it arrived yesterday. I have been a TWC digital cable customer for about six months. I called customer service last night to schedule the cablecard installation. The first rep I spoke with informed me, after speaking to a supervisor, that TWC Milwaukee "does not support Tivos" and therefore could not supply me with the cablecards. I explained the FCC regulations and that it's not up to TWC to decide to support or not support the unit. She finally relented, stating they would do the install, but not "support" the cards if I have any troubles.
> 
> She then connected me with the scheduling person, who was quite helpful, understood that I was requested two cards for the same unit, and got everything scheduled for next week. I will post again after the install.
> 
> With all the pushback from the cable companies, along with the high price and high monthly fee, it is very hard to justify purchasing a Tivo instead of just dealing with the crappy interface and limited features of a TWC HD DVR. C'mon Tivo, throw me a bone here.


If you ask me you had it easy.

I was told the same thing and the CSR refused to order me two cable cards. I played CSR roulette and the next one I got I didn't mention TiVo, just told them I needed two cable cards.


----------



## demon

I just recently purchased a Series3 HD DMR, and had Time-Warner in Troy, NY, come and install two CableCards in it. When I called in to Time-Warner's number, the operator told me she'd never heard of a TiVo Series3; I told her it was CableLabs certified, and that made her happy enough to schedule an appointment. Fortunately, TW here in upstate New York doesn't charge for service calls; the cards themselves were an extra $2 a month each, no extra port fees or anything like that.

It was a relatively trouble-free installation, fortunately - unlike reports I'd heard from other people, the TW tech didn't give me any trouble about the installation. It took some time for him to copy down all the information and call it into the CO, but once that was done, it took only a few minutes for each CableCard to begin operating.

The technician that did the installation told me he'd done exactly one CableCard installation prior to mine - some lady with a flatpanel TV. He remarked that I knew more about them than he did, in fact. It went off without a hitch though, and all the channels I was supposed to have showed up with no problems. It appears that the local office has things in order.

Figured I'd post at least one positive result - seems like a lot of the postings are about how things went sideways, but it seems that the cableco can get things right at least once in awhile.


----------



## RDexter

*Warner Cable Cincinnati - couldn't get much worse than this*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
I had a somewhat less satisfying experience than DTap:

I called Time Warner Cincinnati on October 31, 2006 for an appointment on November 10th. I got a time frame of 1:30 to 3:30pm. Took the day off and at 3:35 on the 10th, called to find out where the tech was. Never got an answer I could understand, but the representative set up an appointment for Saturday the 11th from 11:00am till 1:30pm. At 1:45 on the 11th, I called to find out where the tech was. I learned from this representative that she had no record of an appointment being made for Saturday. I wondered aloud, if they hadnt made it to my house for the appointment on Friday, why didnt Time Warner Cincinnati feel obligated to make it a priority to make it at the first opportunity? No answer that I could understand was forthcoming but, by his tone, it seemed to be my fault. So I made an appointment for Tuesday November 14th from 8:00 till 11:30am. Took another day off from work and at 11:45am, called to find out where the tech was. He would be there in 30 minutes. Forty five minutes later he arrived.

Now the story begins.

He installed the cable cards. At this point, what was required was a phone call to the techs running the network so they could pair the cable card ID and network address ID, upload firmware revisions and authorize the cards. But the tech couldnt make that call. He was forbidden from actually talking to anyone. Instead he had to email his requests. After every email, something would happen with the cable card, but it would never authorize and never did get the digital channels it was supposed to. His supervisor finally called him and told him he had to leave my home. He told his supervisor that the install wasnt working yet and why (the cc number and the address number had not been paired). Didnt seem to matter to the supervisor. I asked what they were going to do next and the tech said the supervisor was going to send another tech between 6:00 and 8:00pm. I am still waiting for this tech to arrive.

So, as of noon on November 16th, I have 2 cable cards installed by a Time Warner tech that are not authorized to work on the Time Warner cable system. I have 1 less vacation day. I have no appointment or commitment from Time Warner Cincinnati to complete this install. No one at Time Warner Cincinnati is even thinking about how to make this right.

*Saturday November 18th* - Taking advice from some of the posts on this thread, I called Time Warner Cincinnati at 12:15am this morning. The CSR immediately did not know what I was talking about, so she connected me to a Level 3 tech. He immediately did know what I was talking about and checked the pairing on the 2 cable cards, finding them unpaired. Bam!! Everything worked. The daytime weinies swore that these cards had been paired. Happy about my Tivo S3, but hugely irritated with Time Warner Cincinnati, except the one guy in the whole division that knows what he's doing.


----------



## DrWho453

Well, I just bought my series 3 yesterday from the TC store. Once I get it, I will be calling Time Warner here in Raleigh NC to get the cable cards. I wonder if they will be giving me the runaround about the cards not working in the Tivo series 3? or that I only need one card? Hopefully they have dealt with enough them by now to know the Tivo takes 2 cards. I will keep everyone updated on my experience with them. I probably won't be able to get anyone out here until after the Thanksgiving holiday. 

I had been debating back and forth on whether or not I should get one now considering how expensive they are and the problems people were having with them, but since the TC store had a discount going and I wanted to be able to transfer my lifetime subscription to the new unit, I figured I would go ahead and do it. I do think, even though I don't want to complain about it since its great we are allowed to transfer the lifetime service, I do think that 199 is a bit much for a transfer. $5-$30 ok, that is an acceptable transfer fee. $199 is more like a double tax. Paying twice for the same service. For this price I would expect both systems to have lifetime on them. I also think it would have been better if they had said that as long as you originally had lifetime, you could transfer it at any time instead of putting a limit on it. It would have worked better for me to do it next year then to do it now but se la vie. I will work with it. I am just glad that they are allowing us to do this.


----------



## SCSIRAID

DrWho453 said:


> Well, I just bought my series 3 yesterday from the TC store. Once I get it, I will be calling Time Warner here in Raleigh NC to get the cable cards. I wonder if they will be giving me the runaround about the cards not working in the Tivo series 3? or that I only need one card? Hopefully they have dealt with enough them by now to know the Tivo takes 2 cards. I will keep everyone updated on my experience with them. I probably won't be able to get anyone out here until after the Thanksgiving holiday.
> 
> I had been debating back and forth on whether or not I should get one now considering how expensive they are and the problems people were having with them, but since the TC store had a discount going and I wanted to be able to transfer my lifetime subscription to the new unit, I figured I would go ahead and do it. I do think, even though I don't want to complain about it since its great we are allowed to transfer the lifetime service, I do think that 199 is a bit much for a transfer. $5-$30 ok, that is an acceptable transfer fee. $199 is more like a double tax. Paying twice for the same service. For this price I would expect both systems to have lifetime on them. I also think it would have been better if they had said that as long as you originally had lifetime, you could transfer it at any time instead of putting a limit on it. It would have worked better for me to do it next year then to do it now but se la vie. I will work with it. I am just glad that they are allowing us to do this.


There are several of us here in the Raleigh area that are up and running fine with S3 and TWC. However... TWC did rename the HD versions of WNCN and WRAL which is causing some guide issues (guide says 'regular schedule'). NCN was fixed yesterday... hopefully RAL very soon.


----------



## Diacritical

cab2 said:


> Here is my list for switched video channels in the Time Warner Austin (cedar park) area. Interestingly, I am getting the SV channels below 100 today, and wasn't yesterday, just as mentioned above. Not sure if that will stay, or go.


I'm curious... I have heard that if someone on your segment tunes in one of the SV channels, it will continue to be sent for the next 24 hours and the cable card unit will be able to tune it in... Why not schedule a short daily recording for each channel you want on the S2 (keeping one copy, making it last a minute or two) and see if your other system continues to receive it?

--


----------



## ingenue007

tw austin is raising rates. i think im gonna cancel my cable. all i watch are local HD channels. their HD package doesn't even have good channels.


----------



## blicken

Toga Fler and pmiranda, what's the secret to getting DNCS involved here in Austin? I just had a tech bring out my two cable cards yesterday and they seem to be correctly paired -- the screen says CP Authorized for both. However, neither is getting the EMM or ECM count incremented. The "PowerKey Status" remains "Not Ready -- waiting for EMMs". Based on what I'm reading, the cards are likely to be good (they have April 2006 manufacturing dates), but the network needs to be tweaked. I've done the automated "send hits" item on the phone a few times, and that does successfully reinit the cards. I also confirmed with a tech over the phone that my account was correctly balanced. I wonder if the problem is that the cards don't initialize quickly enough, so by the time they are ready to accept the EMMs signal, it's already been sent to them. Maybe TW's system wants a two-way box, and expects the box to signal back that it needs the EMMs. Either way, I'm just getting analogs and local HD right now. They're rolling someone out on Wednesday afternoon to look at things, but if i could get it fixed before then, it would save everyone a lot of grief.


----------



## dkroboth

Moved into my new house in Redondo Beach (LA County), CA on Friday. TW techs came by later that day. Took five cable cards to find two that worked, but they did in the end.


----------



## pmiranda

Diacritical said:


> I'm curious... I have heard that if someone on your segment tunes in one of the SV channels, it will continue to be sent for the next 24 hours and the cable card unit will be able to tune it in... Why not schedule a short daily recording for each channel you want on the S2 (keeping one copy, making it last a minute or two) and see if your other system continues to receive it?
> --


That should work if you have the S2 controlling a cableco box via IR. I'm not sure how often you'd need to do the recording to keep the channel live. Once the S2 starts recording something else on another channel it's possible for the channel to die. The persistence of SV channels will probably vary quite a bit and I'll bet they get more aggressive with it over time.

The great thing about using the IR blaster is that you could even use it for HD channels the S2 can't record, you just need a cableco box that will tune them, which is still cheaper than a cableco DVR, and then you have a way to watch PPV and on-demand if you care about that.

Side-note to blicken:
If you haven't already, keep calling to get different CSRs or ask to be transferred if they can't get your EMM/ECM counts to increment. Once they send the right signal it only takes a minute to see them go.


----------



## Austin_Martin

Had a tech in to install today. He took off after receiving the CP Auth. He said it should take an hour or so for the channels to all show up. When they didn't I phoned Austin TW. Dealt with one customer service rep for an hour, which consisted of unplugging the cable cards, rebooting, and re-pairing the cards. The account wasn't set up properly by the original tech, so at least something good came of that. I kept asking for him to contact the dncs group, but he said he wasn't allowed to do that. 

After getting disconnected, I got ahold of a tech support person for another hour. After 4 more reboots, and repairing, I was at the exact same point. Again, I kept asking for the dncs group to be contacted. She said only a manager could authorize talking to them, and her manager wouldn't allow that. 

So after 2 hours on the phone, I'm still at the same point. But now I have to wait until next week for another service call. 

Geee, I wonder if they'll have me unplug the cards, reboot, and try the same thing they've been trying for 2 hours.... 

Please, if someone knows exactly what the dncs group does differently, speak up. You can help save hours of others time!


----------



## Austin_Martin

After help from the dncs gods, I have success. Everything's coming in fine. If you have this same situation come up, posting a message in this thread can help  

-AM


----------



## abredt

What is the dnc group? I'm having TW install it Fri.


----------



## Justin Thyme

Is Hawaii the only place folks know of that tacks on additional fees beyond the cablecard fee for the S3's second CC?

To refresh memories- here is what TW Hawaii is charging:


Sy- said:


> Cable Card 1 (cc1): $3.10
> HD Entertainment Package for cc1: $6.95
> 
> Cable Card 2 (cc2): $3.10
> Duplicte Services: $8.00
> HD Entertainment Package for cc2: $6.95


----------



## SoCalCraig

Just wanted to report that occasionally things do go well.  

After receiving my S3 a couple of weeks ago and trying to just use OTA HD, I finally caved in and called TWC (formerly Adelphia). I told them I needed 2 CCs for a Tivo installation, the CSR wanted to talk about my opinions of the S3 but had no problems scheduling the tech visit. Even offered to send a tech out the next day (surprise #1). 

The tech arrived on time (surprise #2). He said he had some experience with the new Tivos, some went well, some didn't. Mine went well (surprise #3). 

He wrote down the numbers from the cards and called the mother ship to give them the info. Then installed card #1, after a few minutes the Tivo CC pairing page reported success and we moved on to the 2nd card. This one took awhile longer and required a couple of retries, but eventually succeeded as well. Then we checked a few random channels, and all seemed to work. He was out the door in under 30 minutes. Both are Motorola CCs, but with differing firmware versions (4.05 and 4.21 as I remember).

After he left I completed the guided setup and then checked all the channels. All seemed to be working at first, but later I discovered some video breakup on the digital channels (both HD and non-HD) at random intervals. Some small, some large including losing one whole scoring drive during a recorded football game (10-15 minutes). I didn't have the tech check the signal strength this time, but they checked it when they installed their Moxi DVR and said it was good. Based on reviewing other posts I'm going to play with my amp and attenuators to see if the signal strength may too high for the S3.


----------



## Lyshen

Out of curiousity is it required to have a technician to get a 'hit'?

I just called TWC and the CSR said that she could not do that. I asked why and she said that the technician has to request it when working on the work order and once the work order is closed, no more hits are allowed.

I'm in SoCal TWC area, formerly Adelphia.

edit:
I just got a S3 Tivo and the technician came out earlier today but left without it fully working.  (Only get unencrypted SD/HD channels)


----------



## alee

Lyshen said:


> Out of curiousity is it required to have a technician to get a 'hit'?


No... try calling again a little later and see if you get a more competent support person.


----------



## KennyP

I posted my earlier experience with TWC where the CSR initially refused to set up the installation of two CCs in my S3. After convincing her that TWC has no option, as far as the FCC is concerned, the truck roll was scheduled for yesterday.

I was not home (gotta pay the bills), but my wife was there during the installation. The TWC tech showed up during the scheduled window and my wife explained to him what she understood to be the process and pointed out the cablecard installation instructions provided by Tivo, which I had left on top of the Tivo unit. He initially told her he didn't need those and proceeded to do the installation. Instead of activating the cards initially, he did some sort of download or update and then waited 20 minutes for that to complete. At that point, my wife was back in the room and again showed him on the instructions how to get the numbers he needed. This time, he was more willing to listen and got everything set up. The total time seemed to be about 90 minutes.

I checked it out when I got home and everything seems to be working. I get the HD local channels as provided by TWC along with HD HBO and pretty much everything else as I expected. My overall experience has been pretty good. I was not surprised to "discuss" the installation with the TWC CSR, and in the end the tech got everything installed and working.


----------



## Lyshen

Update to my install of CCs.

Initial install of CCs was awful for the most part. CCs got recognized, was authorized at the CP but got missing program rekey on both CCs. Tech couldn't get it working so left saying if it isn't working later to contact him, oddly enough (or on purpose?) the number he gave me was to a tree trimming service. (I double checked the number with him too!) So I called up TWC regarding this to try to get them to give me hard hits / initialize.

Well after trying to bug the different CSRs I kept getting when I called in to hit the CCs, I was scheduled to get a tech the same day before 7PM. Unfortunately no tech came, I kind of figured that may happen so I called TWC back near 7PM.

After talking to the CSR, he wasn't totally helpful but still helpful (supposedly tried hits but I guess didn't know what a hard hit/initialize was). But he was able to schedule me for a tech to come in the very next morning so that was great.

Next morning (today) tech (Ken) came within the window (8-10AM) and after checking the cards, called dispatch (Angie) and had her do some hard hits to the cards and the channels worked. Such a easy thing yet when I try to get the CSR to do this, they are incompetent! I asked the tech about this and even he said the CSRs should be able to do this, just inproperly trained then I guess. This took a total of maybe 20 minutes or so, very simple (would have been faster if tech didn't have to wait on hold for about 10 minutes to get a dispatch).

So now just about all works fine, except for some reason I'm missing 2 HD channels, ESPN & KABC HD. Strange since I do get the HD tier and ESPN2 HD works fine. No signal strength detected when I Use Tivo to check those two channels. Called TWC about this and they said it should be coming in fine since no problems on their side. Sooo, another tech scheduled to come take a look.... 

Happy for the most part that it works now, but one thing really bugs me, how come TWC does *not* offer CW (KTLA) HD??? Just does not make sense since they are part of one big company. (Not sure who owns who, but they are related)


----------



## BruceShultes

I just got my S3 last week and have been having no problems recording OTA. My cable cards are due to be delivered Monday. 

In my area the HD Tier channels are in the 1800 range. Since the S3 appears to only be able to accept a 3 digit channel number, does this mean that it will not be able to tune to any of the HD Tier channels? 

I realize that I can still get the HD feed for the major networks (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC) by using the -1 digital channel numbers, in my case 10-1 (ABC), 6-1 (CBS), 13-1 (NBC) and 23-1 (FOX). 

The problem is that ESPN-HD seems to only be available on 1869.


----------



## BillP Studios

Hi Bruce,

You'll probably need to do a complete guide set up once your cards come in but the S3 handles four digits just fine. I'm in Scotia and have all the same channels. I have the extra HD package including the HD HBO/Showtimes at 1880/1885.

You'll love it!

Bill Pytlovany


----------



## abredt

Two and a half grueling hours later, I have the top cable card getting everything OK. The bottom cable card getting broadcast HD, but no premium channels.

I live in the West Valley of Time Warner Southern California. This was his first TiVo install. At one point his supervisor told him that their cable cards are not compatible with TiVo and that he was to take the cards and leave immediately. After I threw a fit, he agreed to try another card.

Another tech is supposed to bring a replacement card on Tues.

What is pairing?? Is it something extra that TW is supposed to do?? He never mentioned the word.


----------



## philinny

abredt said:


> Two and a half grueling hours later, I have the top cable card getting everything OK. The bottom cable card getting broadcast HD, but no premium channels.
> 
> I live in the West Valley of Time Warner Southern California. This was his first TiVo install. At one point his supervisor told him that their cable cards are not compatible with TiVo and that he was to take the cards and leave immediately. After I threw a fit, he agreed to try another card.
> 
> Another tech is supposed to bring a replacement card on Tues.
> 
> What is pairing?? Is it something extra that TW is supposed to do?? He never mentioned the word.


Abredt, please come back and post how it all turns out. I'm also in the West Valley and about to pull the trigger on an S3 purchase! When I called Time Warner a few months ago, they had no clue at all -- which prompted me to post to the various TiVo blogs and I was part of the wave of publicity that prompted TW to get better about training (in some areas anyway...) So can't wait to hear how they're doing now in SoCal. 
Thanks.

Phil


----------



## abredt

philinny said:


> Abredt, please come back and post how it all turns out. I'm also in the West Valley and about to pull the trigger on an S3 purchase! When I called Time Warner a few months ago, they had no clue at all -- which prompted me to post to the various TiVo blogs and I was part of the wave of publicity that prompted TW to get better about training (in some areas anyway...) So can't wait to hear how they're doing now in SoCal.
> Thanks.
> 
> Phil


Will do. FYI - the best price I got was Amazon $709 with free 2-day shipping (Will cancel Amazon Prime before they charge my credit card.)


----------



## Kelster72

Abredt, how do you identify whether it's the top or bottom card that's giving you trouble? I am faced with a similar problem, where one tuner is working fine and the other just gets non-premium channels. The Time Warner service techs haven't been much help - most have never even seen a cablecard. Thanks.


----------



## BruceShultes

BillP Studios said:


> Hi Bruce,
> 
> You'll probably need to do a complete guide set up once your cards come in but the S3 handles four digits just fine. I'm in Scotia and have all the same channels. I have the extra HD package including the HD HBO/Showtimes at 1880/1885.
> 
> You'll love it!
> 
> Bill Pytlovany


You are correct.

Now that the two cards have been installed and the complete guide setup has been run again, all the extra HD package channels come in fine from either tuner.

Cable Card 1 seems to be able to tune to all channels, but Cable Card 2 can only tune to some channels.

Channels 1 thru 24, 50 thru 69, and all digital channels are fine, but the other non-digital channels just return the error "Searching for signal on: Cable In" when using Cable Card 2.

I re-started the S3, but it made no difference. Cable Card 2 still can only tune to some channels.

At the moment I have another service appointment scheduled for tomorrow morning.

Does anybody have any suggestions of other things I should try? I would love to get everything working myself and be able to cancel the service appointment.


----------



## SCSIRAID

BruceShultes said:


> You are correct.
> 
> Now that the two cards have been installed and the complete guide setup has been run again, all the extra HD package channels come in fine from either tuner.
> 
> Cable Card 1 seems to be able to tune to all channels, but Cable Card 2 can only tune to some channels.
> 
> Channels 1 thru 24, 50 thru 69, and all digital channels are fine, but the other non-digital channels just return the error "Searching for signal on: Cable In" when using Cable Card 2.
> 
> I re-started the S3, but it made no difference. Cable Card 2 still can only tune to some channels.
> 
> At the moment I have another service appointment scheduled for tomorrow morning.
> 
> Does anybody have any suggestions of other things I should try? I would love to get everything working myself and be able to cancel the service appointment.


The problem is not at your location... The cableco needs to 'balance' your account so all devices on the account have the same 'entitlements'. That can be done over the phone if you find a CSR who understands.


----------



## SD4283

Got my new series 3 Tivo on Wednesday of last week. Called the cable company that day and got a cable card install for Friday.

On Friday three Time Warner guys came out. One to do the install the other two to watch.

The installer said he had done a series 3 that morning. He wanted to install both cards at one time then call in to bind the MAC address to my account. I wasnt thrilled that he didnt want to follow the instruction but let him do it. He said the call into the office for the Bind is what takes all the time.

The cards went in. Tivo saw both of them. After about 20 minutes of waiting for the Time Warner mother ship to Bind my cards, the Tivo rebooted on its own twice.

After coming back up we tried all the channels and everything worked perfectly. I tried to record and watch 2 HD premium channels just to make sure both cards were OK and everything was fine.

Love the HD Tivo. I forgot how good Tivo was after a year on the Scientific Atlantic piece of junk.


----------



## Austin_Martin

> Cable Card 1 seems to be able to tune to all channels, but Cable Card 2 can only tune to some channels.
> Channels 1 thru 24, 50 thru 69, and all digital channels are fine, but the other non-digital channels just return the error "Searching for signal on: Cable In" when using Cable Card 2.


It looks like you might have the analog tuner problem that a lot of people are getting. There are a few threads on this issue in this forum. Right now consensus is that it's a hardware issue, that might have a software fix coming from Tivo at some point. I'm going to wait a week, then phone Tivo to make sure that if it isn't fixed, I'll be able to return/replace my TiVo.


----------



## stubarrett

My TW/Austin experiences were OK. The installation went fine. I pity the poor installers that have to call into the main support numbers tho'.

After a re-setup, I discovered that the HD-Tier channels were not being received. The Cable Cards were not getting EMM messages. I tried to get TW to 'hit' the box, but that did not fix it (the cable cards indicated that thye were not receiving EEMs). 

Had to schedule another tech visit today. this morning I looked to see if the cards had been 'hit' and they had not. The cable guy shows up and, as if by magic, the cards have been hit w/o him doing a damn thing.

Anyway, I love the S3, can't wait for the first s/w update.


----------



## BruceShultes

Austin_Martin said:


> It looks like you might have the analog tuner problem that a lot of people are getting. There are a few threads on this issue in this forum. Right now consensus is that it's a hardware issue, that might have a software fix coming from Tivo at some point. I'm going to wait a week, then phone Tivo to make sure that if it isn't fixed, I'll be able to return/replace my TiVo.


You are probably correct.

When the cable guy showed up this morning, we tried switching the original cable cards and then calling the head end to have them married to the different host id's.

After they were authorized, we tried testing channels again on each cable card. Now all channels can be tuned on Cable Card 1, which was formerly in the Cable Card 2 slot and the same analog channels are missing on Cable Card 2, which was formerly in the Cable Card 1 slot.

This seems to confirm to me that the problem is in the S3, not at the cable company. Of course when I call Tivo, they try to convince me that it has to be a problem with the cable company.

At the moment, the S3 is only connected by phone. If I connect it by network instead, would this allow Tivo to do any diagnostics on it?


----------



## abredt

Kelster72 said:


> Abredt, how do you identify whether it's the top or bottom card that's giving you trouble? I am faced with a similar problem, where one tuner is working fine and the other just gets non-premium channels. The Time Warner service techs haven't been much help - most have never even seen a cablecard. Thanks.


TiVo tech support says there is no way to tell which cable card is active. I was able to tell during the bad install.

The TW tech put in the bottom card then called TW to activate it and did "Test Channels." It did not receive my premium channels. He put in and activated the top card and when he did "Test Channels" it worked. He also said that the card he put in the top slot was working on another customer's TV.

I wonder if the cards were not "paired" so the bottom card doesn't know that I get premium channels.

TW is due this afternoon.


----------



## Ariel817

I haven't purchased an S3 yet, but considering it..

Anyone with experience in the Arlington, TX area and Time Warner? Can they handle cablecard installs? Any SVD issues? I know the price is 2.95/card each month, just curious how the process went for anyone in this area.

Thanks!


----------



## Ariel817

Thetoneman said:


> I used to have Comcast Cable here in the DFW area and had plenty of OnDemand content. Even since Time Warner Cable took over, my OnDemand content has been deminshing and very little new content has been added.
> 
> For example, the Free Movies I had, now called NBC Universal Free Movies only has 4 movies and they are old. No new movies have been added and evey two weeks some movies go away. This is the same for the other OnDemand content.
> 
> Is anyone else experiecing this?!! Also, I moved recently and all three of my cable boxes do not have smart cards inserted. Do you smart cards have an affect on content??
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Tony


I'm in Arlington, so our Comcast also got switched to TW recently.. and the on demand interface improved, but the amount of content went down to pitiful.... according to the guy I talked to at TW, they "are working on that".... because he was trying to push the TW dvr over Tivo (it can do on demand and Tivo can't... my question was so what, there's nothing worth watching on it anyway).


----------



## EmmettC

Time Warner Cable NYC came and installed cable cards in Series 3 Tivo today... everything worked without a hitch.. Seems to be pulling in all channels. Love the Tivo. Can't wait to get rid of Cable DVR! Installer followed instructions as printed...

Emmett


----------



## BruceShultes

Ariel817 said:


> I'm in Arlington, so our Comcast also got switched to TW recently.. and the on demand interface improved, but the amount of content went down to pitiful.... according to the guy I talked to at TW, they "are working on that".... because he was trying to push the TW dvr over Tivo (it can do on demand and Tivo can't... my question was so what, there's nothing worth watching on it anyway).


Other than the ability to do on demand, the TW dvr doesn't hold a candle to the S3.

The S3 can receive and record shows over the air from your antenna, which are much higher quality in my area than TW for your local channels. At least that is the case in my area.

Also, in my opinion, the Tivo interface is much better than the TW dvr interface. However, that may depend on which software is loaded on your TW boxes. The SARA software is horrible, but according to some of the members of the AVS Forum who have Passport software loaded on their boxes, the Passport interface is almost as good as the Tivo.


----------



## abredt

philinny said:


> Abredt, please come back and post how it all turns out. I'm also in the West Valley and about to pull the trigger on an S3 purchase! When I called Time Warner a few months ago, they had no clue at all -- which prompted me to post to the various TiVo blogs and I was part of the wave of publicity that prompted TW to get better about training (in some areas anyway...) So can't wait to hear how they're doing now in SoCal.
> Thanks.
> 
> Phil


Done at Last ! ! !

The first TW cable-guy had never done a TiVo before. When he left I had one cablecard that worked, but the other one could not get my premium channels.

The next TW cable-guy had done four of them. (Only one was successful on the first visit - he got them all up and running on second visits.)

He knew exactly what to do and did it. Took out the bad card and put in another one and it worked. The big delay was that it took him an hour to get through to the dispatcher on the phone to get him to push the buttons that authorize the cards. He had even called from his truck when he finished the prior job, but he still sat here on hold for another 45 minutes.

The secret seems to be that some of the cards work and some don't. If they can't get it working, insist that they bring more cards. Don't let them tell you that TiVo is not compatible with TW's cards.

Good luck!! Carol


----------



## Kelster72

abredt said:


> Done at Last ! ! !
> 
> The first TW cable-guy had never done a TiVo before. When he left I had one cablecard that worked, but the other one could not get my premium channels.
> 
> The next TW cable-guy had done four of them. (Only one was successful on the first visit - he got them all up and running on second visits.)
> 
> He knew exactly what to do and did it. Took out the bad card and put in another one and it worked. The big delay was that it took him an hour to get through to the dispatcher on the phone to get him to push the buttons that authorize the cards. He had even called from his truck when he finished the prior job, but he still sat here on hold for another 45 minutes.
> 
> The secret seems to be that some of the cards work and some don't. If they can't get it working, insist that they bring more cards. Don't let them tell you that TiVo is not compatible with TW's cards.
> 
> Good luck!! Carol


I finally got mine working too and also picked up some other tidbits of information from the installer that I'd like to pass along.

According to this installer, cablecards are either good or bad; it's binary. If you only get some channels, then the problem is with the way your account is configured at the back office.

He told me that they have a big problem with the back office and the lack of training on cablecards. He said that there are only 2 or 3 people that he would work with on cablecard installations. I can believe this, because on one of the last service calls, I had one of the back office people tell me that my TiV0 3 would never work properly "...because I had a flat screen display." He said he knew "from personal experience."! 

I had to have the bottom card replaced on this latest service call. Interestingly once the installer configured it propelry he didn't have to repeat Guided Setup to get everything to work! I watched the entire process and quizzed him on this point.

Keep the faith and don't giveup. I love my Series 3 now that it's working.


----------



## minckster

The TWC New York City website now specifically mentions Switched Digital Video on their CableCARD page. Is anyone in NYC missing any channels yet due to switched video?


----------



## philinny

abredt said:


> Done at Last ! ! !
> 
> The first TW cable-guy had never done a TiVo before. When he left I had one cablecard that worked, but the other one could not get my premium channels.
> 
> The next TW cable-guy had done four of them. (Only one was successful on the first visit - he got them all up and running on second visits.)
> 
> He knew exactly what to do and did it. Took out the bad card and put in another one and it worked. The big delay was that it took him an hour to get through to the dispatcher on the phone to get him to push the buttons that authorize the cards. He had even called from his truck when he finished the prior job, but he still sat here on hold for another 45 minutes.
> 
> The secret seems to be that some of the cards work and some don't. If they can't get it working, insist that they bring more cards. Don't let them tell you that TiVo is not compatible with TW's cards.
> 
> Good luck!! Carol


Fantastic info Carol. Many Thanks. Maybe I'll get lucky and get an experienced installer, but it's good to know that if needed, persistance will work.

Now back to eBay to try to score a Lifetime box. Can you believe I sold my Series 1 with Lifetime a couple of years ago when I switched to DirecTV. Doh!

cheers.
Phil


----------



## abredt

philinny said:


> Fantastic info Carol. Many Thanks. Maybe I'll get lucky and get an experienced installer, but it's good to know that if needed, persistance will work.
> 
> Now back to eBay to try to score a Lifetime box. Can you believe I sold my Series 1 with Lifetime a couple of years ago when I switched to DirecTV. Doh!
> 
> cheers.
> Phil


See my note under TiVo Series 3 titled Suddenly No Premium Channels


----------



## dig_duggler

This has to be a newb question, but I can't find the answer.

Getting s3 Tuesday , cable company coming out Wed. Is there any initial configuration that needs to be done on the s3 before the tech comes? Or is there no point unless there is a cablecard? I want to minimize any problem that may arise (and judging from this thread they will arise).

I'm just so excited an planning ahead.

Btw, if you can score an amazon wishlist certificate from american express (these go on daily, they have had 2 amazon certificate offerings so far), your price for an s3 becomes $559!

Edit: Nevermind, found my own answer


----------



## Saturn

Just got my S3 on Wednesday. Got it setup with no issues, plugged into the network, optical out, and component into a 480i-only TV. Called Time Warner (SE Wisconsin) the same day to have CableCards installed and they scheduled me for today (Friday.) I simply told them I needed 2, they didn't ask for what, just how many (and confirmed it.) The installer showed up at 2pm with two cards, well within the 1:30-4:30 window I was given. She had never seen an S3, so I helped her get the cards installed. We just shoved both of them in, I navigated to the appropriate host ID screens and then she called to have them paired. The person on the other end said to tune to 504, and if that works, you're good. Both worked, and she left. 

Well, 504 is the HD version of NBC here, which is unencrypted. I went back and redid guided setup, then tried to tune to a few other digital channels. None worked besides the in-the-clear HD channels. Hmmm. Kept popping up with the Host ID page telling me to call Time Warner and activate the cards. CP info showed that neither card had received the CP Authorization. Poo.

Called Time Warner. After a brief (10 minute) hold, I got to a CSR. She looked up the account and told me the service ticket hadn't been closed yet. She put me on hold to try to close the ticket. She also repinged the cards (resent the auth I guess.) That seemed to be the key. A minute or so after took me off hold, the ticket still wasn't closed (not my problem) but both cards worked. Woohoo!

I suspect that if I just would've waited, the cards would've eventually received their authorization - somehow the original pairing didn't immediately send the authorization.

Can't complain too much. The whole process was fairly painless. I wasn't charged for the install (that I know of) and I'm not sure how much the cards will be monthly, but I suspect only a couple dollars.

I was pleasantly surprised to find out the music choice channels work with the S3, since my wife uses them. Live365 is cool, but it is nice to have the option to use either.

Oh, and I bought my TiVo from here with the 15% off coupon, and TiVo transferred my lifetime sub from my S1, no problem. Their scheme to make people with Lifetime subs buy an S3 before the end of the year worked. I don't even have an HDTV yet.


----------



## Chun

In Carlsbad, CA. First S3 was DOA. Upon revieving another TWC showed up and I handed them the Tivo instructions which they promptly ignored and gave me a "don't tell me how to do my job" I let him go and he installed them both at the same time asked for a few hits and amazingly things appear to be working fine. The box is slightly glitchy when changing between HD Channels and when going to view recorded programs. The picture get's briefly distorted and I get a bunch of stuff I can only describe as looking like the Matrix. I've had a single recorded program in which the audio was off but otherwise so far so good.


----------



## mercurial

Is your first name Pan? 

Anyway- if you have 'Native' resolution turned on, you'll notice some weird stuff when it switches between things that are at different resolutions- so that might be what you're seeing.


----------



## philinny

abredt said:


> See my note under TiVo Series 3 titled Suddenly No Premium Channels


Ugh. I will follow the saga on the other thread with interest. On a brighter note, I scored a Lifetime S1 on eBay yesterday for $225. Cross fingers for honest eBayer and smooth transaction. Then to the S3 purchase by 12/31.

Sending you good vibes and silent offerings to the tech gods...

Phil


----------



## abobrow

Good experience for me in Los Angeles (former Comcast).

I had read this thread (or as much of it as I could stand) and expected the worst. I called RR Friday afternoon, around 4pm to schedule the install. First pleasant surprise, they had an opening the next morning.

Tech got here at about 9:55 am, well within the 9-12 window. I asked him if he'd done any Tivos before and he said a couple, but they were tricky. He said it could take an hour and a half. He radioed HQ and the tech there confirmed it could take a while. But not a single glitch, and he was gone by 10:20.

Twenty-five minute install. No problems so far. Sweet.

At first I felt the HD picture was more compressed than with the moto box, but I know that can't be true. I think there is a difference in picture quality, but I think it's more of a black-level or white-level thing. The S3 seems darker. I'm fiddling with the tv accordingly.


----------



## rltoombs

Here in West LA, my TimeWarner tech never even showed up. The agreed-upon 3:00-5:00 window passed and, trying not to be a jerk, I waited an hour before calling. The CSR said that the tech had reported arriving at 4:18 and that no one was home; that he left a message and went away. Except that I was definitely here, and the front-gate buzzer never buzzed (I'm within earshot of the buzzer, and had tested it not more than fifteen minutes before he was supposedly here), my phone never rang and no one left a message.

Yes, I know, maybe he just went to the wrong place somehow. But given the reports I've been reading here, I'm just kinda wond'ring--are TimeWarner techs seeing cable card orders, shuddering in horror, and trying to just duck the issue? You know: claim they didn't find anyone at home, move on to their next assignment, and hope someone else gets stuck with the return visit a few days later?

Like I said: just wond'ring. Probably slightly paranoid (and a little annoyed because this was by far the best day for them to show up). But, you know--stranger things have happened.


----------



## abobrow

rltoombs said:


> Here in West LA, my TimeWarner tech never even showed up. The agreed-upon 3:00-5:00 window passed and, trying not to be a jerk, I waited an hour before calling. The CSR said that the tech had reported arriving at 4:18 and that no one was home;


By any chance are you talking about Saturday, 12/01/06? I only ask because mine, also in West LA, was that morning and it went fine (see above). But while the tech was here, whenever he talked to anyone at the home office, he asked if they were going to the Christmas party that afternoon. I'm just wondering if maybe your tech blew off your appointment for the TWC party. Just a theory.


----------



## rltoombs

abobrow said:


> By any chance are you talking about Saturday, 12/01/06? I only ask because mine, also in West LA, was that morning and it went fine (see above). But while the tech was here, whenever he talked to anyone at the home office, he asked if they were going to the Christmas party that afternoon. I'm just wondering if maybe your tech blew off your appointment for the TWC party. Just a theory.


No, it was today, Sunday--but maybe a wee small hangover?


----------



## Eskimo Pie

abredt said:


> TiVo tech support says there is no way to tell which cable card is active.


I'm pretty sure you can tell which is which... I'm currently having a problem where one card won't tune any encrypted channels... it tries, then just leaves a black screen up.

What I do is tune each tuner to a seperate encrypted channel (you can see what the other tuner is currently tuned to by hitting 'info' then down). Switch back and forth between the tuners so you can see which one is working and which one isn't... then go to the tivo diagnostics page (settings -> Info -> Diagnostics). From there it'll tell you which 'tuner' is tuned to which channel. Tuner 0 is the top cable card (card #2), and tuner 1 is the bottom cable card (card #1).

In my case tuner 0 was the one which wouldn't decrypt channels... so I went to settings -> cable cards and looked at the CP screens for cable card #2 and sure enough it said "waiting for CP authorization" while the other card said it was authorized...

In my case though, calling TW customer service has proved completely worthless... I'm sure it's just an account config issue, but they refuse to try to trouble shoot it with me and just want to schedule a tech (which won't be available for about a week). BTW, I'm in Buffalo area.


----------



## BruceShultes

Austin_Martin said:


> It looks like you might have the analog tuner problem that a lot of people are getting. There are a few threads on this issue in this forum. Right now consensus is that it's a hardware issue, that might have a software fix coming from Tivo at some point. I'm going to wait a week, then phone Tivo to make sure that if it isn't fixed, I'll be able to return/replace my TiVo.


For now I have used this solution, since all of the analog channels are also available in the digital tier that I have to pay for anyway in order to get HD.

I went into the Channel List and un-selected all the analog channels that one of my tuners/cablecards were having problems with.

I now need to enter the digital channel number, instead of the analog channel number, when I want to tune directly to one of those channels, but this way Tivo Suggestions is no longer making multiple blank recordings.

When the next software fix becomes available, I will try to re-enable them and try again. However, this seems to work for the time being.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Austin_Martin said:


> It looks like you might have the analog tuner problem that a lot of people are getting. There are a few threads on this issue in this forum. Right now consensus is that it's a hardware issue, that might have a software fix coming from Tivo at some point. I'm going to wait a week, then phone Tivo to make sure that if it isn't fixed, I'll be able to return/replace my TiVo.


In my case, I reported my problem to Tivo well within the first 30 days. They indicated that if the new firmware doesnt fix the problem they will replace the Tivo with a new one even though it has now been close to 90 days since I got it. The replacement/refurb clock 'stopped' when I reported the problem.


----------



## tjkc

Purchased the Series 3 in September. I am a Time-Warner Cable customer. Had a tough time getting an appointment for cable card installs (over 3 weeks), if they would have given me the cards and a phone number to do the provisioning I could have done it myself (on-site support from Time_Warner NYC has been excellent).
In any case, all was well until month 2. Channels started to disappear, the good ones I pay premium for to watch, digital cable, HBO, Showtime. 3 separate visits from Time-Warner to try to fix the problem, or at least understand the problem. On the 3rd visit with 2 installers and a supervisor a call was placed to TiVo. Confirmation was received from TiVo that the problem was with my Series 3 and its ability to update the Scientific Atlanta CableCards firmware as necessary to keep current with the Time-Warner system. 
TiVo said they would replace the unit and I should see it in 3-4 days. NOT! So, I scheduled Time-Warner (hats off to Time-Warner NYC, whom truly wanted to rectify the problem and treated us as a valued customer) for the following Friday. By Thursday when the Tivo replacement did not arrive, I called TiVo and spent the better part of an hour in Customer Service HELL, and I have been there ever since. I got the run around like you won't believe. When I finally got to a supervisor who couldn't do anything either, I politely asked to be elevated to someone who could. I was told there wasn't such a person and I had come to the end of the line in customer service, he was it, no escalation, and no service. This guy has no boss, how cool. 
What I think I figured out was that the devices are constrained and "new" holiday orders were most likely going to get priority over folks that already forked over $1000 (including lifetime transfer). So, I waited for the email that the unit had shipped. No email. So I called again and spend 1 1/2 hours getting no commitments, no service, the run around and, oh yes, maybe the unit would arrive by Friday. We'll see. Hat's off to Time-Warner NYC, three thumbs down to "Tivo customer service", which by the way is a misnomer in my book.


----------



## chedlin

stubarrett said:


> My TW/Austin experiences were OK. The installation went fine. I pity the poor installers that have to call into the main support numbers tho'.
> 
> After a re-setup, I discovered that the HD-Tier channels were not being received. The Cable Cards were not getting EMM messages. I tried to get TW to 'hit' the box, but that did not fix it (the cable cards indicated that thye were not receiving EEMs).
> 
> Had to schedule another tech visit today. this morning I looked to see if the cards had been 'hit' and they had not. The cable guy shows up and, as if by magic, the cards have been hit w/o him doing a damn thing.
> 
> Anyway, I love the S3, can't wait for the first s/w update.


I received my S3 yesterday and had the install done today. I have had exactly the same problem with TW Austin. The installer was here 8 hours and I missed an entire day of work (I had an after 5pm appt, but the installer called looking to come in the morning. I should have refused but I left to meet him. I had to help with the interior wall drop because the sale rep didn't put it on the work order and the installer didn't have all the tools. My new Plasma is on the opposite side of the room from the old TV)

I have a tech scheduled for tomorrow. Hopefully it will clear itself up or be easy tomorrow. I won't be home (I just missed an entire day), just my wife.

Charlie


----------



## rltoombs

So far so good. The TW tech finally showed up tonight, and didn't seem wounded when I showed him TiVo's CableCard instructions. Trouble was, although he followed the instructions to the letter, he then left before I could do guided setup.

Before he did anything else, he put a new connector on the end of the cable coming out of the wall, then reattached it. At one point I asked why the TV didn't seem to be receiving a signal, and he suggested it was because I hadn't yet run guided setup, but that everything should be fine once I was done with that. Then he left.

So I started guided setup--and about halfway through, I glanced at the back of the TiVo box--and realized that he'd plugged the cable into the Antenna In port. Which explains why there had been no signal.

Fixed that, then discovered that CableCard 2 was getting every channel it was supposed to get, but CableCard 1 wasn't getting any at all. Fortunately, all it took was one call to TW tech support; they hit the card again, all my channels showed up, and now everything seems to be working as it should.

So finally, a week after buying the new HD TiVo and the new HDTV, I can finally look at a 1080i signal. Just like that, a DiscoveryHD program on a giant mining shovel was the most fascinating thing I've ever seen. And a commercial with the shuttle launching! Yowee! This is awesome!


----------



## TWCmademedoit

Got my CableCard install yesterday as well in Los Angeles. No problems, all channels working just fine. It took them two hours and the problem was with the dispatch people on the phone. The two guys that were here both agreed that you need to have someone on the other end of the phone that knows what they're doing and if they do, it should be no problem. They went through 4 different people by the time they got it. 

When I originally made the appointment, I flat out told them I needed two cards and that it was for a Tivo Series3 and that I'd read there have been serious problems getting the install done right the first time, so I insisted that they send someone that was trained and experienced in doing the Series3 installs. They made a note of it and sent someone that had already done these. Unless you tell them ahead of time to send someone experienced, you might have a problem.

I'm also watching DiscoveryHD and other stuff I never would have bothered to watch. It feels like I'm at the IMAX for the first time, watching something just because it looks good!


----------



## abredt

Tech arrived and said. "Sure - done lots of TiVos." Then started looking for the cable that goes from the Hi-Def box into the TiVo....!!!

I gave him the instruction sheet and the connection chart I had made and talked him thru it. He reinstalled the cards that had failed. Seems to be OK. He said that Customer Service doesn't know how to do it - have to talk to the dispatcher.

I don't know how a non-techie can get thru this.

The techs told me that they don't look at the requests on the job sheet so asking for someone experienced does not work. I had asked for the guy I had the prior time, but didn't get him.

The other 2 techs I had had each spent over an hour waiting for the dispatcher to answer the phone call. This one got through in 2 minutes using a walkie-talkie instead of his phone.


----------



## tjramsey

I'm very excited.... just set up my S3 and so far it is awesome!

I have a 52" Panasonic LCD projection TV coming tomorrow, and Time Warner Austin is coming tomorrow to install the cablecards.

I'm HOPING the TV is delivered before the TW guy or gal comes in the afternoon (my TV delivery window overlaps the TW window).

Right now I have hooked it up to my old Samsung 32" HD (4:3) CRT, which has moved to the bedroom. I set it up for OTA and analog cable. Now for my question:

Just in case the cable guy gets here before Circiut City delivery, would it be ok to do the cablecard install with the S3 upstairs in the bedroom and then move it downstairs (to a different cable jack) later? Is there any chance that the cablecards (hoping they work on the first install trip, I know its a gamble; I've been keeping up with this thread) will somehow be tied to the particular cable jack?

I have a strong guess that the answer is no; but if there's a chance that moving the S3 downstairs will hork it all up, I guess I should move the S3 downstairs now and just hook it up to the non-HD TV before anyone shows up, but that would mean no HD until the new TV arrives, and that would be a shame .

Of course if it all goes according to plan, I'll be watching my S3 tivo on the new TV before I even get a call from the cable guy.

Opinions anyone?

T.J.


----------



## pmiranda

tjramsey said:


> I have a strong guess that the answer is no; but if there's a chance that moving the S3 downstairs will hork it all up, I guess I should move the S3 downstairs now and just hook it up to the non-HD TV before anyone shows up, but that would mean no HD until the new TV arrives, and that would be a shame .


If the downstairs jack has at least as good of a signal as the upstairs one, there would be no difference, but that's a big "if". I would set it up where you plan to use it, with the exact cables, splitters, surge protectors, amps, etc. you plan to use. 
Some folks have seen the S3 be more sensitive to signal problems than other devices, which is odd given how good the OTA tuner seems to be relative to other devices, but nevertheless, better to be safe.

And maybe you'll have a "Christmas miracle" with the new TV arriving just in time to hook up to your working S3.

Remember, your top priority is to get ALL channels working on both cards of the S3. The eye candy can wait until after that.


----------



## tjramsey

pmiranda said:


> If the downstairs jack has at least as good of a signal as the upstairs one, there would be no difference, but that's a big "if". I would set it up where you plan to use it, with the exact cables, splitters, surge protectors, amps, etc. you plan to use.
> 
> And maybe you'll have a "Christmas miracle" with the new TV arriving just in time to hook up to your working S3.
> 
> Remember, your top priority is to get ALL channels working on both cards of the S3. The eye candy can wait until after that.


Good advice all around! I think the signal quality is very similar (my weak link is in my office, different splitter), but don't really know for sure, so you're right, I'll move the S3 down this morning.

And yes, I spent an hour last night re-reading this thread and copy-pasting relevant posts, several of yours, pmiranda, so thanks so much for forging that trail for us in Austin.

I DO need to write down my MUST have channels right now..... Tivo does make it so you don't know channel numbers at all.

And here's hoping for the "Birthday Miracle" (changed the wording because tomorrow IS my birthday, so to me, Christmas season doesn't start until the 10th  )

I'll add my contributions to this thread after the CC install.
--T.J.


----------



## tjramsey

Update number 1 (first visit from installer):
The TV beat the cable cards in the race; which I think I prefer.

Time Warner guy left while cable cards were doing firmware upgrade, promised to call back in 40 Minutes. I didn't want him to leave, but I wasn't overly confident in him, since his stated experience with the S3 was "I've done 1...... successfully? no."

He almost followed the instructions, at least inserted the first card, then called it in and waited until we could test some channels before going on to the 2nd. Of course, the first card was not getting premium channels or HD Tier channels when he started the second, and the firmware upgrade hasn't changed that.

IF he actualy calls me back, I feel fairly confident that if we re-hit the cards it might work (EMM count is at 0, so from my reading, we need to ensure the services are correct on the account and re-hit the cards); At least we are down to where the DCNS group have helped others. 

I tried getting him to stay and he was resistant, I did say, "But its not working!" but I figured I'd let him go and hope he will call back, flies, honey, vinegar, and all that. (In this case, I'm pretty sure he's a contracter, so I figure I'll hope he can go do another job to get his money for that and that he'll call me back..... (I've got his cel phone number in case that doesn't work.)


----------



## 84325e

tjramsey said:


> Update number 1 (first visit from installer):
> The TV beat the cable cards in the race; which I think I prefer.
> 
> Time Warner guy left while cable cards were doing firmware upgrade, promised to call back in 40 Minutes. I didn't want him to leave, but I wasn't overly confident in him, since his stated experience with the S3 was "I've done 1...... successfully? no."
> 
> He almost followed the instructions, at least inserted the first card, then called it in and waited until we could test some channels before going on to the 2nd. Of course, the first card was not getting premium channels or HD Tier channels when he started the second, and the firmware upgrade hasn't changed that.
> 
> IF he actualy calls me back, I feel fairly confident that if we re-hit the cards it might work (EMM count is at 0, so from my reading, we need to ensure the services are correct on the account and re-hit the cards); At least we are down to where the DCNS group have helped others.
> 
> I tried getting him to stay and he was resistant, I did say, "But its not working!" but I figured I'd let him go and hope he will call back, flies, honey, vinegar, and all that. (In this case, I'm pretty sure he's a contracter, so I figure I'll hope he can go do another job to get his money for that and that he'll call me back..... (I've got his cel phone number in case that doesn't work.)


Deja vu. It's all about the authorization/balance or whatever the magic word is for the account. You're at the stage where if the tech gets thru to DNCS or a CS agent who knows what they are doing, they will use the correct internal program and make the magic key strokes and within seconds, you'll be golden.

PS don't believe the malarkey the it takes "hours" for the channels to show up after they properly hit the cards. It was 5 seconds for me once they got Austin DNCS on the phone.


----------



## abredt

A TW tech told me that they don't use contractors for cablecard installs.


----------



## mercurial

abredt said:


> A TW tech told me that they don't use contractors for cablecard installs.


Maybe not there, but the certainly do here.


----------



## tjramsey

After a little help from cableguyxxx the cards were hit and all is working extremely well; I'm redoing guided setup now that Test Channels works.

I really do think those of us in Austin owe Mr Cableguy at least a keg of beer for all the aggrivation he has saved us. I'd head up the collection efforts for a really nice Amazon gift card or something.

Thanks for everyone's help, This thread really prepared me for what could go wrong, and thankfully only a small portion of what could happen did; mainly thanks to the forum and those who went before.

Oh yea, and Austin has one more S3 owner, Woo Hoo!



abredt said:


> A TW tech told me that they don't use contractors for cablecard installs.


I've got nothing against contractors at all, but pretty sure he was. When I commented on his leaving before it was working, he said something like "They only pay me 30 bucks per cablecard install (not sure what the number he said was, might have been lower, was not higher) so I assumed he was a contractor from that comment. Just guessing a TW employee would be hourly or salaried; I could be wrong about that
He has yet to call me back, but someone from customer service did and said they'd try to get him back here... still haven't heard from him, but the order could be closed, since its all working now (Hurray!) I will say he was a nice enough guy, and he even insisted I let my dogs in while he worked, which definately earns him some points.

--T.J.


----------



## chedlin

I am another Austin series 3 owner. I suspect DNCS has to hit every one of these, and the tech who got through to DNCS last night didn't have success. Something about a backed up system.

Mr Cableguy has the same name as my son, who had his 2nd birthday today and he got it working this afternoon!!!

Thanks Cableguy...

I would be willing to contribute to the gift card, or the beer.

I wouldn't be too worried about the contractor leaving, I don't think they have access to the best support or can do anything anyways. The contractor I had was very new to the job and I was also getting an interior wall drop (which the Time Warner Sales rep didn't put on the order..). He showed up with a dead drill and no flashlight. I went up in the attic with him and provided tools.

He was here 8 hours. I did get a new outside line out of the deal (for a little better than 2db signal gain), but I had to provide the shovel. In the interest of saving time (and my sprinkler system) I helped dig under the landscape timbers.

Now I have to call the TiVo VIP line...



tjramsey said:


> After a little help from cableguyxxx the cards were hit and all is working extremely well; I'm redoing guided setup now that Test Channels works.
> 
> I really do think those of us in Austin owe Mr Cableguy at least a keg of beer for all the aggrivation he has saved us. I'd head up the collection efforts for a really nice Amazon gift card or something.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help, This thread really prepared me for what could go wrong, and thankfully only a small portion of what could happen did; mainly thanks to the forum and those who went before.
> 
> Oh yea, and Austin has one more S3 owner, Woo Hoo!
> 
> I've got nothing against contractors at all, but pretty sure he was. When I commented on his leaving before it was working, he said something like "They only pay me 30 bucks per cablecard install (not sure what the number he said was, might have been lower, was not higher) so I assumed he was a contractor from that comment. Just guessing a TW employee would be hourly or salaried; I could be wrong about that
> He has yet to call me back, but someone from customer service did and said they'd try to get him back here... still haven't heard from him, but the order could be closed, since its all working now (Hurray!) I will say he was a nice enough guy, and he even insisted I let my dogs in while he worked, which definately earns him some points.
> 
> --T.J.


----------



## newguymatt

I just called time warner NYc (Dec. 9th, 2006), and they told me that you could not get premium channels through their cablecards (e.g. HBO, Cinemax).

Can anyone confirm whether this is true or not. I just spoke to the customer service rep who answered, and she seemed pretty confident.

By the way, is this thing worth it. Everyone here seems to complain about so many problems, but are these happening to 90% of buyers or 2% of buyers. I really don't want the hassle of coming home after being away for a weekend and finding out none of my shows recorded.

Also, I did the math, for those in NY buying who are looking at $1,000 for new box plus lifetime transfer, it'll be 66 months (5.5 years) before you'll be financially better off than have taken the Time Warner DVR.

How, assuming you're like me, you've got two boxes right now. If you add DVR, you're adding $8.95/month. If you take away DVR and that extra cable box, you're saving $9.75 for the box/remote and $8.95 for the DVR. Subtract out $3.50 for two cablecards, and that means you're saving $15.20/month. $1000 divided by $15.20 = 66 months.

The way I look at it then, is lets say then that you'll be happy with this new Tivo box if your investment lasts you only 4 years, then it works out that you're paying an add'l $5.70/month to be happier than with TWC DVR. (66 months - 48 months = 18 months * 15.20 = $273.60 divided by 48 months = $5.70/months). If you can stomach that, then buy away.

Other questions: can you buy the Tivo anywhere and do the lifetime transfer, or just from Tivo? Any place where you can get the Tivo cheaper, but still return it if the cablecards don't work for some reason?


----------



## SCSIRAID

newguymatt said:


> I just called time warner NYc (Dec. 9th, 2006), and they told me that you could not get premium channels through their cablecards (e.g. HBO, Cinemax).
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether this is true or not. I just spoke to the customer service rep who answered, and she seemed pretty confident.
> 
> By the way, is this thing worth it. Everyone here seems to complain about so many problems, but are these happening to 90% of buyers or 2% of buyers. I really don't want the hassle of coming home after being away for a weekend and finding out none of my shows recorded.
> 
> Also, I did the math, for those in NY buying who are looking at $1,000 for new box plus lifetime transfer, it'll be 66 months (5.5 years) before you'll be financially better off than have taken the Time Warner DVR.
> 
> How, assuming you're like me, you've got two boxes right now. If you add DVR, you're adding $8.95/month. If you take away DVR and that extra cable box, you're saving $9.75 for the box/remote and $8.95 for the DVR. Subtract out $3.50 for two cablecards, and that means you're saving $15.20/month. $1000 divided by $15.20 = 66 months.
> 
> The way I look at it then, is lets say then that you'll be happy with this new Tivo box if your investment lasts you only 4 years, then it works out that you're paying an add'l $5.70/month to be happier than with TWC DVR. (66 months - 48 months = 18 months * 15.20 = $273.60 divided by 48 months = $5.70/months). If you can stomach that, then buy away.
> 
> Other questions: can you buy the Tivo anywhere and do the lifetime transfer, or just from Tivo? Any place where you can get the Tivo cheaper, but still return it if the cablecards don't work for some reason?


Tivo isnt about saving money... its about a premium experience. Folks who have issues are usually the most vocal so YMMV. Cablecards can be a real pain and patience tester but once you are by that... you should be fine especially when 8.1 firmware is available but again YMMV.

As to premium channels... you should be able to get them with CC. Someone in your direct area should really answer that because the cableco could elect to make them unavailable even though technically possible.

You dont have to buy the box from Tivo to take advantage of the lifetime transfer opportunity.


----------



## kido

newguymatt,

you might also consider in your calculations that the S3 is a fixed cost, while the cable co dvr monthly cost might increase over the 4 year period. in addition, with the S3 you can often drop your cable package to a cheaper standard cable plus cable cards and save more money that way.


----------



## minckster

newguymatt said:


> I just called time warner NYc (Dec. 9th, 2006), and they told me that you could not get premium channels through their cablecards (e.g. HBO, Cinemax).


http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/products/cable/cablecard.html

Another thing to watch out for is that you'll lose any package discounts if you don't get their cable box. I argued about this with TWCNYC literally for hours with many different reps.. The best deal I could get was to keep my old "d'best" package with their cable box (unused in a closet) and ADD the two cableCARDS. So my price would have gone _up_ by $3.50 a month. Well ... the quoted price on the second card varied from $1.75 to $6+, so who knows?

I canceled cable and went over-the-air, saving $60 a month. My reception in Manhattan with an indoor antenna and the S3 is amazing!


----------



## BruceShultes

Sometime overnight, both of my cablecards lost the ability to tune to a digital channel. 

This morning all channels above 100 produced a blank screen. Both cablecards still showed an Auth Status of CP Auth Received. 

When I called TW Albany's support number, they instructed me to remove both cablecards from the S3 and then re-insert them. 

After a few minutes, some of the digital channels were again viewable, but after close to six hours both cards still show an Auth Status of Waiting for CP Auth. 

Of course, TW insists that another truck roll is required to fix the problem.


----------



## 2farrell

I just want to warn anyone thinking of having Cable Cards installed by TWC, especially if you are in the Raleigh/Durham area.
Ask about any installation charges.
When I ordered the CC's, the appointment was made but nothing was said about charges for installation.
When the guy turned up, he ignared the TiVo Instructions I gave to him, nearly completly messed up the installation, blamed everything and everyone except his lack of knowledged and after I read through the instructions, got it up and running for him.
For all this they charged me without first telling me, $42.95 per card before taxes.
I called them up to complain and all they aid they could do is refund me for one card.
This is BS.
I wouldn't care if they had warned me up front when I oredered but this is just plain underhanded.
What's more, the supervisor I spoke to told me they always they always inform customers about charges.
I asked him to check the tapes they are supposed to have that is supposed to "improve customer quality".
Puh!
Let this be a warning to you all (and a lesson for me).


----------



## SCSIRAID

2farrell said:


> I just want to warn anyone thinking of having Cable Cards installed by TWC, especially if you are in the Raleigh/Durham area.
> Ask about any installation charges.
> When I ordered the CC's, the appointment was made but nothing was said about charges for installation.
> When the guy turned up, he ignared the TiVo Instructions I gave to him, nearly completly messed up the installation, blamed everything and everyone except his lack of knowledged and after I read through the instructions, got it up and running for him.
> For all this they charged me without first telling me, $42.95 per card before taxes.
> I called them up to complain and all they aid they could do is refund me for one card.
> This is BS.
> I wouldn't care if they had warned me up front when I oredered but this is just plain underhanded.
> What's more, the supervisor I spoke to told me they always they always inform customers about charges.
> I asked him to check the tapes they are supposed to have that is supposed to "improve customer quality".
> Puh!
> Let this be a warning to you all (and a lesson for me).


They informed me prior to install. Its also stated clearly on their website.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/products/cable/cablecard.html


----------



## abredt

SCSIRAID said:


> They informed me prior to install. Its also stated clearly on their website.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/products/cable/cablecard.html


TW West Valley of L.A. charged me $29.95 for install of 2 cards, but sent me a bill also for $8.24 per month for the 2 cards. Even tho their website shows $1.75 per month per card:

http://www.timewarnerla.com/pricingguides/PDFs/West Valley.pdf


----------



## SCSIRAID

abredt said:


> TW West Valley of L.A. charged me $29.95 for install of 2 cards, but sent me a bill also for $8.24 per month for the 2 cards. Even tho their website shows $1.75 per month per card:
> 
> http://www.timewarnerla.com/pricingguides/PDFs/West Valley.pdf


Understand... The $1.75 is for the card rental. Here in Raleigh, each card also gets a $1 charge for the 'digital tier' programming. They dont mention that.... Sounds like you are getting whacked for a lot more than I.


----------



## abredt

SCSIRAID said:


> Understand... The $1.75 is for the card rental. Here in Raleigh, each card also gets a $1 charge for the 'digital tier' programming. They dont mention that.... Sounds like you are getting whacked for a lot more than I.


But I also have one of their SA8300 HD-DVR recorders that gets digital tiers.
Looks like I'll have to make some phone calls next week.


----------



## hookbill

I got charged 1.75 for my first card, then 4.50 for the second card. I asked how come so much more for card 2, I was told that's just the way it is. I forget how much the install charge was, it may have been 29.95.

OK now into my second bill my cable bill overall has dropped from 165.00 to 134.00. Including HS internet and HBO.

And that's easy for me to understand. The price went down.


----------



## mpastreich

newguymatt said:


> I just called time warner NYc (Dec. 9th, 2006), and they told me that you could not get premium channels through their cablecards (e.g. HBO, Cinemax).
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether this is true or not. I just spoke to the customer service rep who answered, and she seemed pretty confident.


I can't confirm it, but I might be able to call bull.

I'm also in the TWCNYC region.

When I called up, they mentioned that I'll be loosing any PPV and OnDemand service. 
I don't any of the premium channels, but when the installer was here to put the CableCards in, the first channels he started checking to see if the cards were working were CNN, TNT, ABC and HBO. He seemed surprised when I told him I don't get it, and checked the other HD channels (TNTHD, DiscoveryHD, and the Network channels).

There are also SOME premium channels (parts of the multi-channel packages maybe?) that you loose by switching to CableCards. Personally with two tuners getting my full lineup, and TiVo suggestions, my wife and I should have more programming than we can watch anyway, so we don't see a need for the Premium channels.

The installer said he's been doing about 3-4 S3 TiVos per day for the past month or so (since he was called in to help on another service tech on an S3 CableCard install). he certainly knew his way around the setup and with the TiVo remote.

The only issues was that they had to re-hit one of the CableCards before it started working, but its been great since (about 3+ days of HD glory  ).

Interesting Tidbit. The installer said he loved the new S3s. Some TVs that take CableCards are problematic and won't update the firmware on some cards. He said the S3s have been great and were able to work even for CableCards that some TVs had problems with and weren't able to upgrade and use.



newguymatt said:


> By the way, is this thing worth it. Everyone here seems to complain about so many problems, but are these happening to 90% of buyers or 2% of buyers. I really don't want the hassle of coming home after being away for a weekend and finding out none of my shows recorded.
> 
> Also, I did the math, for those in NY buying who are looking at $1,000 for new box plus lifetime transfer, it'll be 66 months (5.5 years) before you'll be financially better off than have taken the Time Warner DVR.
> 
> How, assuming you're like me, you've got two boxes right now. If you add DVR, you're adding $8.95/month. If you take away DVR and that extra cable box, you're saving $9.75 for the box/remote and $8.95 for the DVR. Subtract out $3.50 for two cablecards, and that means you're saving $15.20/month. $1000 divided by $15.20 = 66 months.
> 
> The way I look at it then, is lets say then that you'll be happy with this new Tivo box if your investment lasts you only 4 years, then it works out that you're paying an add'l $5.70/month to be happier than with TWC DVR. (66 months - 48 months = 18 months * 15.20 = $273.60 divided by 48 months = $5.70/months). If you can stomach that, then buy away.


I ran through the same numbers and got about the same results. End note for me was that the TiVo service is much better than the service with a TWC DVR, so essentially what you're paying for is a TiVo Dual-Tuner HD DVR. If you're happy with your TiVo, you'll probably be very happy with the replacement.

I'm trying to convince my brother to upgrade his S2 to an S3.
The huge Standard Definition storage space, and the dual tuners convinced him that he doesn't need OnDemand or PPV, and he's still using a Standard Definition TV that he probably won't replace for a year or two.

He lives in a house with a few other people, and a show he's recording usually gets bumped if someone wants to watch something on TV, so he's very much looking forward to that feature. 



newguymatt said:


> Other questions: can you buy the Tivo anywhere and do the lifetime transfer, or just from Tivo? Any place where you can get the Tivo cheaper, but still return it if the cablecards don't work for some reason?


You can buy the TiVo cheaper, and still to the lifetime transfer. I didn't go looking though, so I'll leave it to someone who has. 

All in all I'm incredibly satisfied with the new S3.
The install went smooth. It looks great on our new TV (Samsung LN-S3251D), and seems to have much better picture quality than our SD-H400, even after I turned on ProgressiveScan mode on the SD-H400 (although I certainly see a difference on the DVDs its playing to the new TV).

My only issues with the S3 are things I expect to be fixed:
1) My TV can't accept 480i over HDMI, it would be nice if outputting Video in "Native Mode", over Digital Outputs upconverted 480i to 480p, so that the TV could handle the translation from 1080i to 720p on its own. As it is I have it set to "720 Hybrid mode" where all SD signals are output at 480p, and all HD signals are output at 720p, not a major deal, the real question is which one does a better conversion for the TV, the TV or the TiVo. I'm not sure about that, so this falls under the category of "Quibbling".

2) MRV I couldn't care less about. We have one TV. How many do two people need? TiVo2Go however was something I used regularly, both to transfer shows to my PSP for my commute every day, and to watch programs on my computer when my wife was watching her soaps. Yes I suppose a second TV with TiVo and MRV would serve the same purpose, but we don't see a need for a second cable hookup, TiVo costs, etc.. I expect (hope?) TiVo2Go gets turned on soon for the Series 3 boxes.

3) Once we start watching HD, 30 hours may seem an awfully small recording capacity (although I expect it'll be just fine since its in line with what we are moving from). Barring TiVo2Go or hacking the Box, eSata seems like the best way to expand that available space. I'd rather not hack the box, and I'd rather see TiVo2Go turned on, but I fully expect the eSata port to be enabled in the near future.


----------



## jae

minckster said:


> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/products/cable/cablecard.html
> 
> Another thing to watch out for is that you'll lose any package discounts if you don't get their cable box. I argued about this with TWCNYC literally for hours with many different reps.. The best deal I could get was to keep my old "d'best" package with their cable box (unused in a closet) and ADD the two cableCARDS. So my price would have gone _up_ by $3.50 a month. Well ... the quoted price on the second card varied from $1.75 to $6+, so who knows?
> 
> I canceled cable and went over-the-air, saving $60 a month. My reception in Manhattan with an indoor antenna and the S3 is amazing!


i continue to get all the premium channels (hbo, showtime, encore, tmc) w/ my cablecards - i don't know why that page says it varies. you do loose the "on demand" channels, so perhaps that is what they are referring to.

no one told me my price would change for my current package, but if that does occur, i'll be on the phone arguing w/ twc as well - i'll have to wait and see what my next bill looks like.


----------



## BruceShultes

Early Friday morning my UPS beeped and I noticed that my S3 was starting to boot. I didn't think anything about it at the time and just went back to sleep. 

Now, about four hours later, the S3 is still in a continuous boot cycle. 

It boots, starts to acquire channels and then starts another re-boot after about 2 to 3 minutes. 

For now I have unplugged it. When I get back to the house, I will try to remove the cablecards and see whether it will stay up without them. 

Update: 
After removing the cablecards and repeating Guided Setup, the S3 is back to normal. Next i will re-insert the cards one by one and see if they re-authorize and everything remains stable. 

2nd Update: 
After re-inserting the cable cards the S3 is still stable, but the cablecards did not re-authorize. I called the local TW support number and asked them to re-hit the cards but two days later the authorization had still not happened. 

Today, Tuesday, TW replaced both cablecards, but they have still not been authorized successfully and the cable guy has left telling me that they can take up to 24 hours to authorize. 

I have been checking the status of both Scientific Atlantic cards about every ten minutes. Cable Card 1 shows an increasing ECM count each time so I assume it's authorization is in progress. Cable Card 2 ECM count stays unchanged at 43. 

I figured out that the only reason the ECM count was increasing was because I was watching something on both tuners and only going back to check the status of the Cable Cards periodically. 

3rd Update: 

Wednesday morning TW returned again and called in the serial numbers, the Cable Card numbers and the Host-ID numbers again. This time both Cable Cards status changed to "CP Auth Received" and everything appeared to be working correctly when TW left. 

However, apparently one of the Cable Cards was old enough that it needed a Firmware Update. When this had not completed after 4 hours I called TW again. 

The same TW guys came again later that afternoon and replaced the older card with one that showed a date of manufacture last April. This one was authorized with no problems and on Thursday everything is still workin properly. 

Fingers crossed that the cards don't lose their authorized again.


----------



## jonahlee

I have had 2 Warner Bros Techs come to my house in Los Angeles now. The first tech came on Saturday and was here for 30 minutes, he basically put the cards in and the had the TIVO restart the basic setup and then left before it was finished. When the TIVO restarted I got most of the basic cable channels (Not CNN or a few of the higher ones) and the HD Channels that are basic over the air Channels, but nothing else. So about 5 minutes after the guy left I called Time Warner Cable again and they set up another technician which was for today, so I had to stay home today to have a technician.

The technician who came today was nice enough, but did not know anything about HD Tivo, or even cable cards. In fact I kept explaining to him that the TIVO had 2 cable cards. He made a good 10 calls to Warner to try and get my cards working, but basically he got nothing done. They kept repinging the cards, but it never got anymore of the channels him. The Tech then checked the cable lines, and there is signal loss, and I guess something in the basement of the apartment building is wired backwards (though my normal SD cable box works fine), and when I check the Digital Signal on the TIVO it shows 98%. So tomorrow they are sending some technicians to work on the building, and then on Wednesday I need to call again if it still isn't working.

The strange thing is that when you go into the Cable Card Setup in the Conditional Access manual on the 5th line it reads Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY and the next like reads CA enable: unknown. I am thinking this has something to do with them authorizing the encoded channels. Anyone have any idea on this?


----------



## calitivo

Jonah - Here's how to fix it. I had the exact same issue today. One of my CC's malfunctioned a few days ago and had a service call to replace it. He redid the setup and both of the cards wound up with the MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY issue. After some searching around, here's how to fix it.

1) Get Serial Number's for both CC's. They are located on the cards themselves.
2) Call Time Warner support.
3) Explain what you are trying to do and that you know the answer for it. That way, they seem more willing to do what you will ask them for.
4) For the CC in Tivo slot #1 (the bottom), give them the SN an tell them to send the "initialize" signal. When they do this, there will be a cablecard error (161-4) that comes up. This is a good thing. Next, they should send a "hit" signal.
5) Once they have said they've done that, go to test channels. At first, nothing came up for me. I hit clear, went back into test channels and started changing channels. All my missing channels could now be viewed.
6) Repeat same thing for CC that is in slot #2 (the top).
7) Double check that on the Conditional Access screen (for both CC's) it says "SUBSCRIBED" under the Auth line item.

Problem solved; at least for me.


----------



## jonahlee

Thanks I will call them and try it.


----------



## sdurgin

calitivo said:


> Jonah - Here's how to fix it. I had the exact same issue today. One of my CC's malfunctioned a few days ago and had a service call to replace it. He redid the setup and both of the cards wound up with the MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY issue. After some searching around, here's how to fix it.
> 
> 1) Get Serial Number's for both CC's. They are located on the cards themselves.
> 2) Call Time Warner support.
> 3) Explain what you are trying to do and that you know the answer for it. That way, they seem more willing to do what you will ask them for.
> 4) For the CC in Tivo slot #1 (the bottom), give them the SN an tell them to send the "initialize" signal. When they do this, there will be a cablecard error (161-4) that comes up. This is a good thing. Next, they should send a "hit" signal.
> 5) Once they have said they've done that, go to test channels. At first, nothing came up for me. I hit clear, went back into test channels and started changing channels. All my missing channels could now be viewed.
> 6) Repeat same thing for CC that is in slot #2 (the top).
> 7) Double check that on the Conditional Access screen (for both CC's) it says "SUBSCRIBED" under the Auth line item.
> 
> Problem solved; at least for me.


Where are you? What call center did you reach that would actually do anything beyond the reseat and reboot option?

I'm in souther california.


----------



## sdurgin

I previously experienced drop out of all digital channels on both tuners when the TW clock turned 12/1. The card in my tv panel still worked, although it never got the right channel lineup info since the rebuild here in So, Cal. Scheduled service. The kid, nice guy none of this his fault, showed up at 10:35 am, he was already on hold with his dispatch from his 1st call nearby, knowing he had another cable card issue he came on over.

Now the cards in the Tivo came back to life after five days all by themselves, so I know it was a system issue with TW, the tech agreed. But I need the card in the tv tuner fixed. He swapped the card and waited on hold, and waited and waited. After a while he had to go back to the truck to plug his Nextel phone in to the charger. No kidding he was on hold for 2hours and the call dumped, he called back in and after 20 minutes was dumped again. All the while he is using his personal cell phone to call his buddy techs working with similar issues.

Finally he gets someone from TW who tells him THEY CHANGED THE NUMBER! WTF? So he calls back in and still has problems getting a dispatch on the line. When he gets a call back "Jesse" tells him everything is fixed. They go through the authorization tap dance and the new card is in the exact same state the original card was in! That is improper channel line up info and no premium channels passed.

Tech was on site from 10:30 am until 1:00pm to get nothing accomplished (except waste a morning taken off from work for me).

Thankfully my TIVO cards are still working fine.

It is incredible how TW is killing itself with poorly staffed and trained technical services. 

I am expecting a call back from a supervisor tomorrow to explain how they plan on compensating me and repairing the service. Yikes.


----------



## calitivo

sdurgin said:


> Where are you? What call center did you reach that would actually do anything beyond the reseat and reboot option?
> 
> I'm in souther california.


West L.A. I called 888-TWCABLE at about 7pm last night.


----------



## bobbo

mercurial said:


> Maybe not there, but the certainly do here.


i'm here in raleigh, too. ok, so the series3 arrived today and tw is scheduled to install cards on friday morning. what should i do prior to their arrival - take new tivo through guided set up? call tivo and transfer lifetime service? buy more beer?


----------



## SCSIRAID

bobbo said:


> i'm here in raleigh, too. ok, so the series3 arrived today and tw is scheduled to install cards on friday morning. what should i do prior to their arrival - take new tivo through guided set up? call tivo and transfer lifetime service? buy more beer?


Id run guided setup and play with it for a couple days. Stick rabbit ears or a piece of wire on the antenna input and enjoy local HD's (depending on where you are located).

That way you can at least be certain that the box actually works.


----------



## bobbo

thanks - i'm sure i'll be back for more once the process starts


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID's got it. I found out one of my S3's was DOA the morning of my install. Grrr...


----------



## 2farrell

SCSIRAID said:


> They informed me prior to install. Its also stated clearly on their website.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/products/cable/cablecard.html


Yes, but that's not the point, the agents are supposed to inform you verbally at time of order and they didn't tell me. It's called disclosure and it's also the reason TWC record phone calls to ensure the support staff do their jobs correctly.
Also, all the link you has a note on the bottom of the page about the charges and it's not anywhere else on their site. I don't call that clear unless you're specifically looking for it.


----------



## SCSIRAID

2farrell said:


> Yes, but that's not the point, the agents are supposed to inform you verbally at time of order and they didn't tell me. It's called disclosure and it's also the reason TWC record phone calls to ensure the support staff do their jobs correctly.
> Also, all the link you has a note on the bottom of the page about the charges and it's not anywhere else on their site. I don't call that clear unless you're specifically looking for it.


So because one agent made a mistake justifies 'TWC are lying thieves'?


----------



## BruceShultes

After another visit from TW, both cablecards changed to "CP Auth Received" and I was able to receive all channels on cablecard 1, but cablecard 2 still would not receive any digital channels. 

Shortly after the S3 displayed the message "Upgrading the CableCARD... Press SELECT for more info Cable Card firmware upgrade in progress". 

When I press select, it says "The TiVo Digital Media Recorder is currently upgrading the CableCARD decoder firmware as required by your cable provider. This may take up to 40 minutes. While the upgrade is in progress, you will not be able to watch or record Live TV. Meanwhile, you can still watch programs from the Now Playing List by pressing the TiVo button. WARNING: Do not unplug the DVR or eject the CableCARD decoder while the upgrade is in progress.". 

This has now been showing on the screen for over 2 hours.


----------



## jonahlee

calitivo said:


> Jonah - Here's how to fix it. I had the exact same issue today. One of my CC's malfunctioned a few days ago and had a service call to replace it. He redid the setup and both of the cards wound up with the MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY issue. After some searching around, here's how to fix it.
> 
> 1) Get Serial Number's for both CC's. They are located on the cards themselves.
> 2) Call Time Warner support.
> 3) Explain what you are trying to do and that you know the answer for it. That way, they seem more willing to do what you will ask them for.
> 4) For the CC in Tivo slot #1 (the bottom), give them the SN an tell them to send the "initialize" signal. When they do this, there will be a cablecard error (161-4) that comes up. This is a good thing. Next, they should send a "hit" signal.
> 5) Once they have said they've done that, go to test channels. At first, nothing came up for me. I hit clear, went back into test channels and started changing channels. All my missing channels could now be viewed.
> 6) Repeat same thing for CC that is in slot #2 (the top).
> 7) Double check that on the Conditional Access screen (for both CC's) it says "SUBSCRIBED" under the Auth line item.
> 
> Problem solved; at least for me.


THAT DID IT! Thank you so much. They are all idiots, how come they don't know how to do that? I told the woman on the phone that they techs that come out should be taught that simple procedure since it seems to work so easily!!

I appreciate the help!


----------



## sdurgin

jonahlee said:


> I told the woman on the phone that they techs that come out should be taught that simple procedure since it seems to work so easily!!


Did you just go through one of the call centers?


----------



## jonahlee

sdurgin said:


> Did you just go through one of the call centers?


First person I talked to, I explained to them the problem and that I had a solution, and explained it to her and she did it, and withing 10 minutes my TIVO 3 HD was working perfectly.


----------



## jsshattuck

Well my Time Warner experience officially began today. I must say that we got off on the right foot. The Customer Support operator started a workorder to install 2 cablecards in my new S3. She was unfazed that I needed 2 cards, and didn't even ask for the TiVo Product number to validate that it was on the approved list. "Oh, a TiVo, we have those in the lab for training purposes."

They are scheduled to be here next Tuesday (First day I was available), so I will post my progress. Best of all, the service installation fee was waived, so there's no chage to install. Gee, this ain't your Daddy's Time Warner. <VBG>


----------



## Jerry Keller

Well, here's my installation experience. Everything works fine!  (so far  ).

Very young guy showed up. Didn't know we were doing a TiVo. He'd never done a TiVo and had heard that they were a lot of trouble. Asked why I didn't like the Moxi HD DVRs (he has one and likes it). Wanted to know why 2 cards for the TiVo, etc. My impression was not very experienced.  

We stuck the first card in and it started working after a minor amount of fiddling. The second cablecard wouldn't work at all.  He then pulled another one out of his pocket; he said it was his last one. We stuck it in and tried to get it to work. At this point, his nextel battery went dead. He didn't want to use my phone as he would wait on hold forever. He went out to his truck where he had a battery charger. At this point, he couldn't get through because everybody at the local office was busy. He ended up getting someone who wanted all kinds of info off the TiVo that we didn't need before. She was no help. He finally got through to the first guy who hit the CC and everything was working a few minutes later.


----------



## jcunning1998

So close but so far away.

I bought the Tivo before Thanksgiving and this is the first time the installer could come out... :down: 

We had the 1st card seeing about 30% of the channels (after 3 cards and 4 phone calls) and the second card seeing all the channels (1st try and it worked). After many 'hits' and "refreshes" to the first card, the EMM count refused to increase, TW decided they wanted to make sure Tivo was not the problem so they decided to swap the cards around.

Well, this is where everything went downhill very fast. The cablecard that worked great in slot 2 was married to slot 1 and also only saw the same channels as the previous card. Then things went very bad and this card developed a 161-2 error. So I called Tivo CS and they said the card was dead. We went onto another card that was previously in slot 1 and that one said it could not be initialzied, so that was ruled bad. The last and final card also came up with the same error.

After six hours the installer ran out of patients, ran out of cards, and ran out of time... I love tivo, but this is crazy. Why can't we do it the old fashion way and have tivo just change the channel of the set-top box? It worked and it was easy.
I will sacrifice picture quality to have something that works.

Tomorrow I get to try this all again with a different installer that is supposed to have a little experience installing cablecards. Hopefully he doesn't bring the same cards as today... Now that my tivo has at least 3 cards against the host ID's, I'm sure TW will never be able to fix my account so I get all of the channels.

I was expecting a war when I bought it and Tivo lost the first round. Hopefully Tivo can come back in round two.

It was the installer's first time installing cablecards and I think either he or TW screwed up the initial card setup. Tthen they lost patients and really screwed everything up. 

This whole experience brings me back to the DOS 3.x days with a nice x86 computer. If all else fails just CTRL-ALT-DEL and try again... Maybe tomorrow I will break out my Van Halen and Metallica CD's to see if Tivo and TW can't work it out in their own time zone!

Does anyone know how to contact the DNCS group directly or what the secret passcode is? I'm sure they could have fixed my problems before TW decided to start swapping things around and mess everything up.


----------



## sdurgin

Is there a post that explains what ECMs & EMMs are all about?

The installers that had success with the series 3 (but not as much with my tv tuner, figure THAT one out) were interested to see those numbers increase. (They don't increase on the card in my tuner which does not yet see all the channels it should)

My last installer, who had no success with the problem card in the tv tuner knew nothing about ECMs & EMMs, but then, he couldn't make the card work either.


----------



## SCSIRAID

sdurgin said:


> Is there a post that explains what ECMs & EMMs are all about?
> 
> The installers that had success with the series 3 (but not as much with my tv tuner, figure THAT one out) were interested to see those numbers increase. (They don't increase on the card in my tuner which does not yet see all the channels it should)
> 
> My last installer, who had no success with the problem card in the tv tuner knew nothing about ECMs & EMMs, but then, he couldn't make the card work either.


An EMM is an Entitlement Management Message. It is sent 'out of band' (low frequency - below 'channels') to the cablecard by the cableco head end. It tells the cablecard what you are 'entitled' or authorized to decode and watch. An EMM is what gets sent when the card is Initialized or HIT.

An ECM is an Entitlement Control Message. It is embedded in the ditigal channel bitstream. It contains information needed to decrypt the channel. The ECM changes periodically to keep the encryption 'on the move.


----------



## jcunning1998

SCSIRAID said:


> An EMM is an Entitlement Management Message. It is sent 'out of band' (low frequency - below 'channels') to the cablecard by the cableco head end. It tells the cablecard what you are 'entitled' or authorized to decode and watch. An EMM is what gets sent when the card is Initialized or HIT.
> 
> An ECM is an Entitlement Control Message. It is embedded in the ditigal channel bitstream. It contains information needed to decrypt the channel. The ECM changes periodically to keep the encryption 'on the move.


So the real question is, if they "hit" the card and the EMM count does not increase, then what is the problem?

This is what I was experiencing yesterday. One card would increase the EMM count after a hit and the other was just stuck at 2. They were saying the tivo slot was the problem.


----------



## mercurial

jcunning1998 said:


> So the real question is, if they "hit" the card and the EMM count does not increase, then what is the problem?
> 
> This is what I was experiencing yesterday. One card would increase the EMM count after a hit and the other was just stuck at 2. They were saying the tivo slot was the problem.


I'm going to guess your second card/host id pairing isn't properly authorized in their system so it isn't getting EMMs authorizing it. I believe they need to "balance" your account and make sure all your devices have the same subscriptions/services enabled.


----------



## SCSIRAID

jcunning1998 said:


> So the real question is, if they "hit" the card and the EMM count does not increase, then what is the problem?
> 
> This is what I was experiencing yesterday. One card would increase the EMM count after a hit and the other was just stuck at 2. They were saying the tivo slot was the problem.


If they send an Init or a HIT and your EMM count remains at 0 then the card pairing information entered in their system likely doesnt match your configuration. You can mess it up on your side by switching the cards around or moving them to another device.


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> I'm going to guess your second card/host id pairing isn't properly authorized in their system so it isn't getting EMMs authorizing it. I believe they need to "balance" your account and make sure all your devices have the same subscriptions/services enabled.


Balancing issues shouldnt cause 0 EMM's but will cause missing content with non-zero EMM's since the 'entitlement' would possibly be incorrect.


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> Balancing issues shouldnt cause 0 EMM's but will cause missing content with non-zero EMM's since the 'entitlement' would possibly be incorrect.


I did say guessing. Unfortunately, I know a lot about provisioning data and voice services on cable systems but not as much about the video services other that what I can pick up via osmosis.


----------



## sdurgin

SCSIRAID said:


> An EMM is an Entitlement Management Message.
> snip
> An ECM is an Entitlement Control Message.


Thanks!
Now we all know more than most of the TW techs!

This kind of knowledge helps with diagnosing troubled cards.


----------



## jcunning1998

SCSIRAID said:


> If they send an Init or a HIT and your EMM count remains at 0 then the card pairing information entered in their system likely doesnt match your configuration. You can mess it up on your side by switching the cards around or moving them to another device.


When the card says "CP Card authorized", doesn't this mean the pairing is good or can it still be screwed up.

We did run into the problem where the CP card was not getting authroized, but TW quickly fixed it on the system and it came up Authorized.


----------



## SCSIRAID

jcunning1998 said:


> When the card says "CP Card authorized", doesn't this mean the pairing is good or can it still be screwed up.
> 
> We did run into the problem where the CP card was not getting authroized, but TW quickly fixed it on the system and it came up Authorized.


Yup. CP AUTH RECEIVED means the pairing is good.


----------



## jcunning1998

Update to my install.
2nd trip by cable guy.

We installed the first cablecard and got it paired up. It was doing the exact same thing as yesterday. It would get paired fine, but then it seemed to hang at the EMM count=2 no matter how many hits or refreshes it was sent. So this slot has the same symptom for 3 different cablecards. 1 of which was definitely working previously in slot 2.

Tivo asked us to install second card. We got it paired up and almost instantly saw the EMM count move to about 29. One more call to refresh it and it was receiving all of the channels no problem.

Tivo is going to send out a new unit to me. Hopefully this solves the problem with the first slot.


----------



## BruceShultes

jcunning1998 said:


> Update to my install.
> 2nd trip by cable guy.
> 
> We installed the first cablecard and got it paired up. It was doing the exact same thing as yesterday. It would get paired fine, but then it seemed to hang at the EMM count=2 no matter how many hits or refreshes it was sent. So this slot has the same symptom for 3 different cablecards. 1 of which was definitely working previously in slot 2.
> 
> Tivo asked us to install second card. We got it paired up and almost instantly saw the EMM count move to about 29. One more call to refresh it and it was receiving all of the channels no problem.
> 
> Tivo is going to send out a new unit to me. Hopefully this solves the problem with the first slot.


I doubt that there is anything wrong with your Tivo. I was having the same problem and the only reason was that TW had entered either the cablecard number or the host-id incorrectly. When the TW guy returned and called in the numbers again, the card was authorized in under five minutes.


----------



## MrMike1876

I also have Time Warner Cable NYC.

Now that you have your Series 3 set up....

from your post it would seem as you were able to convince them to give you 
both a Cable Card and a Settop Cable Box -- are you running it on the same tv?

I was debating on upgrading to the new series 3 service -- but I have a problem giving up the On-Demand features....I would like to have both. 

I know cable cards you can't have ondemand features. But if you could run a cable box on one of your tv's separate input - that would be Ideal.

Did you try that?

Thanks - mike


----------



## BruceShultes

MrMike1876 said:


> I also have Time Warner Cable NYC.
> 
> Now that you have your Series 3 set up....
> 
> from your post it would seem as you were able to convince them to give you
> both a Cable Card and a Settop Cable Box -- are you running it on the same tv?
> 
> I was debating on upgrading to the new series 3 service -- but I have a problem giving up the On-Demand features....I would like to have both.
> 
> I know cable cards you can't have ondemand features. But if you could run a cable box on one of your tv's separate input - that would be Ideal.
> 
> Did you try that?
> 
> Thanks - mike


That is exactly what I am doing.

I also have a DirecTV hr10-250 HD DVR and a Sony DVD player. At the moment the S3 is connected by HDMI and all the others are connected by component.

Since my HDTV has only two component inputs, I have a Video Storm component switching box which selects the feed from either the DVD or the cable box whenever I power either one up.

I am also using a Harmony 890 universal remote, which powers on the correct equipment and has my HDTV select the correct input for that equipment. This way I can put the other five remotes away and just use one.

NOTE:

I tried connecting both the SA Explorer 8300 cable box and the DirecTV box through HDMI when I first got each of them, but each one of them worked for about a week and then lost either picture or sound when connected through HDMI.

The cable box runs SARA software. Reading some of the threads on the AVS forum, many people are having no problems with the same box running Passport software. Many others are having no problems running SARA software.

My troubles with HDMI could be the version of SARA that is loaded on the box, how old the box is, or a problem with it's HDMI interface.

I have not bothered to investigate further, since I can notice no difference with the quality of the picture between HDMI and component.

However, I have an outdoor antenna connected to both the S3 and the DirecTV boxes, since the HD picture is much better over the air than either cable or satellite. Also this allows recording 4 shows at the same time, 2 on the S3 and 2 on the DirecTV box.


----------



## MrMike1876

I have Time Warner Cable in Brooklyn Heights -- 11201.

I want to know if this is possible:

HD Plasma Panasonic 42px600U tv with the following setup:
Cable Cards for the Tivo Series 3 HD DVR on the Cable Input
Cable Box on a Separate Input - So there is a way to access On Demand Features

I basically - want to have my cake and eat it too..... \

I appreciate any advice you can give me--- I am determining whether to buy the series 3 tivo and this will help my decision....

Thanks! - Michael


----------



## SCSIRAID

MrMike1876 said:


> I have Time Warner Cable in Brooklyn Heights -- 11201.
> 
> I want to know if this is possible:
> 
> HD Plasma Panasonic 42px600U tv with the following setup:
> Cable Cards for the Tivo Series 3 HD DVR on the Cable Input
> Cable Box on a Separate Input - So there is a way to access On Demand Features
> 
> I basically - want to have my cake and eat it too..... \
> 
> I appreciate any advice you can give me--- I am determining whether to buy the series 3 tivo and this will help my decision....
> 
> Thanks! - Michael


What do you mean by 'on the cable input'?

I would connect the Tivo S3 to your HDMI or component input and the cablebox to another component input.

You will have to use a splitter to connect the cableco coax to both the cable box and the S3.


----------



## MrMike1876

SCSIRAID said:


> What do you mean by 'on the cable input'?
> 
> I would connect the Tivo S3 to your HDMI or component input and the cablebox to another component input.
> 
> You will have to use a splitter to connect the cableco coax to both the cable box and the S3.


i just meant a separate input

i know its possible - but Time Warner does not let you have both....on the same tv

but - i bet it works!


----------



## pmiranda

MrMike1876 said:


> i know its possible - but Time Warner does not let you have both....on the same tv
> but - i bet it works!


Of course it works, they're just being stupid. You need a splitter, which they might give you, otherwise get a good quality one yourself (I recommend Channel Vision) and you can hook it up. Go the office and pick up a box and install it yourself. If they give you any guff, tell them it's for another TV in the house.

The splitter will only give you trouble if the signal is already too weak (I had to install an amp even without it to get reliable digital TV with just their box) or you buy a cheap splitter. If you get an amp, be sure it allows back-channel signals to go from the cable box back to the cableco.


----------



## jschmidt

Just wanted to post my experience with Time Warner in Chillicothe, Ohio (formerly Adelphia). The installer came out yesterday with 6 CableCards for my 3 Series 3 TiVos. Although he had never installed them in a TiVo before, he was very knoeldgable and knew just what to do. The only problem was when the rep at the office transposed two of the numbers in the Host ID. After that, 2 of the cards wouldn't work. They couldn't reset them and had to bring out two more cards today. It seems to me that their software could be better and easier for the reps to use, but overall it was a very good experience. I now have 3 S3s up and running and I love it!


----------



## Kavehmesh

Just wanted to post my experience, Madison, Ohio, TWC (formerly Adelphia). Installer came with just 2 cards and had never worked on the Tivo. However the guy glanced briefly at the installer sheet and seemed like he knew exactly what to do and knew exactly what he was looking for. He warned me that if I didn't have the right firmware, it could be a problem. But within 45 minutes, everything was working well. He mentioned that some of his fellow installers never bothered to play around with the CableCARDs and learn how those work. He said he made sure he tested the cards before he came out and he had already written down the info. I was 100% impressed.

Now, if I can only figure out why some of channels have an audio sync problem....


----------



## jltx

TW-Austin experience. 

It appeared to go really well. It took about 20 minutes to get both cards working. He followed the Tivo sheet I gave him and did each card one at a time. Unfortunately, I didn't read this thread first and naturally I quickly tested channels that happen to also be analog.  After the tech left I discovered I was not actually getting any digital channels. 

So I called back and the first CSR said there was nothing they could do on their end since CC are one-way and I was just missing SDV channels. But he scheduled a visit to check it out. The install had gone so smooth I figured that nothing was wrong on my end so later I called back and got a super friendly guy who pointed me here and fuka.com for more info. I started reading. 

Armed with info I finally called back and told (now the third) CSR that the only problem was that my EMM was 0 and I needed him to send out a hit. He tried a few things on his end but it did not work. He tried to find his head tech guy but he was on another call. So he told me he would keep working on it and try to get the other guy to look at it. This was last night and I kept checking but nothing new. Well, sure enough this morning I had EMM 39 on both cards and everything is peachy. 

So the moral is, once your cards are paired correctly, they should be able to do everything on their end. And they do seem to be slowly getting everybody on their end trained. So if you are having trouble, just keep calling back to get a knowledgeable CSR and resist having techs keep coming to your house. 

More details: the only hitch in the original install was that the tech called in separately for each card (not a long wait luckily). But the second person did something wrong so the second card seemed not to work. We started to try a third card to replace the second and when he called in again, this new person noticed the problem so we put the second card back in and she re-hit it and it worked. So I would suggest keeping the same person on the phone for both so make things go smoother.

Also, on my last call I asked to get connected with DNCS and he told me that in the past the techs did not have the correct software to pair the cards which is why DNCS were the only ones able to do it. He said they now have that software so contacting DNCS was no longer necessary. However, I don't know who finally resolved my EMM issue. But I suspect that he is correct and that the techs now have what they need, it is just a matter of getting everyone trained.


----------



## T-Shee

My Cable Card install in New York went pretty much as expected: both cards were installed with only a minor glitch (the S3 rebooted spontaneously during the "test" of Card 2, thereafter no problems). 

The tech said he had done a few S3 installs and indeed seemed to know his way around the Tivo menus. The process took about 35 min., mostly waiting for the Premium channels to light up. Oddly, the first card started working in 5 min. while the second card took 20 min. or so. No big deal, really. 

The worst of it was during the "ordering" process, speaking to a CSR (actually, I think they should be called CDRs - for Customer Dis-Service Rep.). They gave me a hard time as soon as I said the words "Cable Card". The tone of the converstaion changed immediately - to obstructionist! 

"What's the password on the account, sir?" Password? There's no password! " I have no idea what you are talking about, ma'am", I said. 

Eventually after several unpleasant minutess arguing about the existence of a password, I said "OK, I'm a customer who has forgotten their password. How do we go about getting it reset". There was a click and I thought she hung up, but a supervisor got on the phone, who asked me all of the same account number questions again, including information about the two previous bill payments. You'd have thought it was a matter of National Security prying two cable cards out of these people! 

Bottom Line: two Scientific Atlanta cards installed and working for two days now with no problems except for the CSR (CDR) who took the original request.


----------



## minckster

T-Shee said:


> "What's the password on the account, sir?" Password? There's no password! " I have no idea what you are talking about, ma'am", I said.


I got that same question once and still can't figure out what they're trying to get at. Password? To _call_ TWCNYC - Northern Manhattan?


----------



## rlay

I've had my S3 for nearly 3 months, whilst I love the interface/features, I am disappointed that I do not receive all the HD channel TW offers...and there is only one broadcast HD channel they I receive in my area (FOX). Yesterday on my Motorola HD DVR upstairs there were three new HD channels on the adjacent to the four channels I already don't receive downstairs on the S3 (hooked up to the 50 inch plasma). I am assuming that this is because they are on the "switched" network (from what I've read here), because by all indications I've read here, both cards are in tuned state with EMM messages received. The channels that don't work have 100% signal but a black screen....even the channel name listing information is there.

Last month I upgraded to the Platinum package, and very quickly, ShowtimeHD and StarsHD were activated (within minutes).... but no DiscoveryHD, HDNET, etc.

When the (many) TW techs have been here, as well as when I've called the call center... they simply claimed that the cards are fully activated, working properly, and that certain features are not supported with Cablecards....including some channels. Most claim that the Motorola and the Cable Cards are configured the same way, and that the most be something wrong with the TIVO.

I'm concerned that as they add more HD channels, that they will be on the switched network. Anybody else have the same issue?


----------



## abredt

Did you run Guided Setup? Maybe run it again.

Do you also have a TW HD cable box? Or do you know someone in your neighborhood who does? What channels does that box get?

I'd think it would be worth renting an HD box from TW just for one month to see. You can install it yourself, just make the connections and plug it in.

If that box gets the missing channels, you'd narrow down the problem.


----------



## sdurgin

rlay said:


> I've had my S3 for nearly 3 months, whilst I love the interface/features, I am disappointed that I do not receive all the HD channel TW offers...and there is only one broadcast HD channel they I receive in my area (FOX).


What area are you in? You don't get ABC NBC or CBS in HD? Have you spoken with Tivo? What do they tell you?


----------



## rlay

abredt said:


> Did you run Guided Setup? Maybe run it again.
> 
> Do you also have a TW HD cable box? Or do you know someone in your neighborhood who does? What channels does that box get?
> 
> I'd think it would be worth renting an HD box from TW just for one month to see. You can install it yourself, just make the connections and plug it in.
> 
> If that box gets the missing channels, you'd narrow down the problem.


I just ran the guided setup today....no joy.

I also have the TW HD cable box on a smaller LCD TV upstairs, and it gets all of the channels.

I've narrowed the problem to either a "switched" network or a misconfiguration of the CableCard.


----------



## rlay

sdurgin said:


> What area are you in? You don't get ABC NBC or CBS in HD? Have you spoken with Tivo? What do they tell you?


I am in Imperial Valley, CA...The nearest broadcast HD signals are 50 miles away from Yuma Arizona. My neighbor has a huge antenna for his Directv system, and he still doesn't get anything but FOX in HD over the air.

Tivo offered to talk to the Time Warner installers, but the TW folks said they had it under control....They also confirmed that the S3 does not work with switched networks.


----------



## hookbill

rlay said:


> Tivo offered to talk to the Time Warner installers, but the TW folks said they had it under control....They also confirmed that the S3 does not work with switched networks.


They wouldn't use Switched Video on a network. That doesn't make sens SVD is used on channels that are less frequently watched, not on main channels.


----------



## Stormspace

Two things are likely to happen here. Either the switched video will be reconfigured when the integration ban goes into effect, or TW will issue cards capable of doing switched video. If the latter happens I hope TiVo will be able to do some sort of software update to enable the new cards. It would really suck if the integration ban broke all S3 TiVos in service.


----------



## routerman

Stormspace said:


> ... Either the switched video will be reconfigured when the integration ban goes into effect, or TW will issue cards capable of doing switched video. ...


What is the integration ban you are referring to? Also, the cards are not the problem with switched video, it is the one way hosts. As I understand it, the S3 is only a one-way device.


----------



## Stormspace

routerman said:


> What is the integration ban you are referring to? Also, the cards are not the problem with switched video, it is the one way hosts. As I understand it, the S3 is only a one-way device.


The integration ban is set to go into effect next year and it's the point where cable companies will have to use cable cards in their own equipment. If the cards they are using do not support two way communication they'll have to change the way they broadcast. Otherwise if the new 2.0 cable card is available by that time the hope is that with a software upgrade the TiVo S3 would be able to use it. Opinions differ about this future capability.


----------



## rlay

hookbill said:


> They wouldn't use Switched Video on a network. That doesn't make sens SVD is used on channels that are less frequently watched, not on main channels.


The call center folks claim that they are moving high bandwidth channels (HD Channels) to the switched network in certain geographies....specifically HDNET, DiscoveryHD, etc. The channels in the HD Plus package.

The installers don't even know what it means, and they have even gone so far as to say they all that needs to happen for a proper setup on their system is the CableCards serial numbers need to be switched on. I forced the Host_ID, etc. on one of the call center agents and they said all of that stuff doesn't make a difference on this system.....this Call Center is in Denver (former Adelphia).

I am sort of glad I still have the Motorola box upstairs and another HDTV upstairs...it insures that I get all the programming, although it is costing me another $20/month. I wouldn't hesitate getting another S3 if I could network them together like the S2s, and this problem were solved with the missing channels.


----------



## dt_dc

Stormspace said:


> Two things are likely to happen here. Either the switched video will be reconfigured when the integration ban goes into effect, or TW will issue cards capable of doing switched video. If the latter happens I hope TiVo will be able to do some sort of software update to enable the new cards. It would really suck if the integration ban broke all S3 TiVos in service.





Stormspace said:


> If the cards they are using do not support two way communication they'll have to change the way they broadcast. Otherwise if the new 2.0 cable card is available by that time the hope is that with a software upgrade the TiVo S3 would be able to use it. Opinions differ about this future capability.


For the love of ...

1) Current CableCards are perfectly capable to be used to access SDV (and other two way functionality). SDV (and other two way functionality) is NOT a function of the cards ... it's a function of the host the cards are put in (ie, the TV, Tivo, cable STB, whatever).

2) The only thing the 'new' cards add are multistream functionality. When a multistream card is placed in a host designed for a single stream card ... the card behaves in a single stream / perfectly compatible mode. Ie, existing CableCard devices don't need any software updates or changes to use the 'new' cards.

3) That being said ... one way hosts are one way hosts. They won't be able to use any two way functionality (like SDV) with a one way host.

4) TW (and other cable operators) aren't going to be 'issuing new cards that break all S3s' or 'reconfiguring switched video' when the integration ban takes effect. They'll be buying boxes that are designed to take CableCards (single stream or multistream). Either way, the same CableCards will work just fine with the S3 ... and will allow access to SDV when used in the cable company's boxes just fine.

5) Since Tivo worked with CableLabs setting up the test procedures / verification process for multistream hosts ... I would tend to assume the S3 is going to get multistream verified at the first M-UDCP test wave. In which case, you'll be able to use a (single) multistream card in a Tivo instead of having to use (two) single stream cards.

http://www.opencable.com/primer/cablecard_primer.html


----------



## Stormspace

dt_dc said:


> For the love of ...
> 
> 1) Current CableCards are perfectly capable to be used to access SDV (and other two way functionality). SDV (and other two way functionality) is NOT a function of the cards ... it's a function of the host the cards are put in (ie, the TV, Tivo, cable STB, whatever).
> 
> 2) The only thing the 'new' cards add are multistream functionality. When a multistream card is placed in a host designed for a single stream card ... the card behaves in a single stream / perfectly compatible mode. Ie, existing CableCard devices don't need any software updates or changes to use the 'new' cards.
> 
> 3) That being said ... one way hosts are one way hosts. They won't be able to use any two way functionality (like SDV) with a one way host.
> 
> 4) TW (and other cable operators) aren't going to be 'issuing new cards that break all S3s' or 'reconfiguring switched video' when the integration ban takes effect. They'll be buying boxes that are designed to take CableCards (single stream or multistream). Either way, the same CableCards will work just fine with the S3 ... and will allow access to SDV when used in the cable company's boxes just fine.
> 
> 5) Since Tivo worked with CableLabs setting up the test procedures / verification process for multistream hosts ... I would tend to assume the S3 is going to get multistream verified at the first M-UDCP test wave. In which case, you'll be able to use a (single) multistream card in a Tivo instead of having to use (two) single stream cards.
> 
> http://www.opencable.com/primer/cablecard_primer.html


Thanks for the clarification.  However it would seem like SDV is going to hose those TiVo's in areas that use it. And while "most" cable companies might use it for little accessed digital channels, the possibility exists that other companies would use it differently. So a box that's supposed to eliminate the cable STB can't do PPV/VOD, or SDV channels?


----------



## dt_dc

Stormspace said:


> However it would seem like SDV is going to hose those TiVo's in areas that use it. And while "most" cable companies might use it for little accessed digital channels, the possibility exists that other companies would use it differently.


"Hose" is rather subjective.

S3s won't be able to access SDV channels. How much that "hoses" the S3 ... as you noted ... well, that depends on how (and if) cable companies use SDV, what channels, how many channels, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## mercurial

dt_dc said:


> "Hose" is rather subjective.
> 
> S3s won't be able to access SDV channels. How much that "hoses" the S3 ... as you noted ... well, that depends on how (and if) cable companies use SDV, what channels, how many channels, etc. etc. etc.


Well, since the only way I can watch the HD channels (live or recorded) is through my S3s, if they put the HD channels on SDV, it would certainly make my S3s much less useful to me.


----------



## Stormspace

dt_dc said:


> "Hose" is rather subjective.
> 
> S3s won't be able to access SDV channels. How much that "hoses" the S3 ... as you noted ... well, that depends on how (and if) cable companies use SDV, what channels, how many channels, etc. etc. etc.


It's one thing to not be able to access an optional PPV or VOD service. It's quite another to not be able to access channels you are paying for when you know that the cable co doesn't give a rats *** if you get everything you paid for or not.


----------



## routerman

Stormspace said:


> The integration ban is set to go into effect next year and it's the point where cable companies will have to use cable cards in their own equipment. If the cards they are using do not support two way communication they'll have to change the way they broadcast. Otherwise if the new 2.0 cable card is available by that time the hope is that with a software upgrade the TiVo S3 would be able to use it. Opinions differ about this future capability.


The correct term is "separable security". I had never heard it called the "integration ban"


----------



## dt_dc

routerman said:


> The correct term is "separable security". I had never heard it called the "integration ban"


Two different things ...

The _integration ban_ requires cable companies to use _seperable security_ (such as CableCards) in their own leased devices.

NCTA calls it the "integration can":
http://www.ncta.com/IssueBrief.aspx?contentId=3553

FCC Commissioners call it the "integration ban":
http://www.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2006/db1206/DOC-268839A1.pdf

The press calls it the "integration ban":
http://www.tvtechnology.com/dailynews/one.php?id=4363

Pretty commonly used term ...


----------



## routerman

dt_dc said:


> Two different things ...
> 
> The _integration ban_ requires cable companies to use _seperable security_ (such as CableCards) in their own leased devices.
> 
> NCTA calls it the "integration can":
> http://www.ncta.com/IssueBrief.aspx?contentId=3553
> 
> FCC Commissioners call it the "integration ban":
> http://www.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2006/db1206/DOC-268839A1.pdf
> 
> The press calls it the "integration ban":
> http://www.tvtechnology.com/dailynews/one.php?id=4363
> 
> Pretty commonly used term ...


I stand corrected...


----------



## jsshattuck

Time Warner Charlotte, NC

Got my S3 about a week ago, and TW came to install the cablecards today. While I didn't get any warm fuzzy feelings about the person that came to my house or the people he had on the phone (2 at a time), I must say all went fairly well.

The technician arrived, looked at the TiVo and said "Where's the TV?" I gave him the instruction sheet that accompanied my S3, and he appeared to at least understand what needed to be done. We had a slight problem installing the second cablecard, tried 3 more when I suggested that we reinstall the first card under the impression that the people on the phone had left that card active. That worked, and I have both tuners working and have access to every channel I had with the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD without all the programming bugs. So far so good. I plan to keep the SA8300 for about a week, and will have a BIG party when that piece of trash gets returned. <VBG>


----------



## AustinJB

I'm just going to post the message I sent to TWC on this issue, as it pretty well lays out the whole experience. Short version: 1 subcontractor visit of 3.5 hours, ~9 hours on the phone w/ tech support, hours spent insisting that it wasn't a signal strength or defective CableCard or other hardware issue... and finally, resignation, followed by serendipity.

CableGuyXXX is a hero.

---

Gentlemen,

After the extremely frustrating experience described in the initial e-mail to you (below) I have a positive experience to report. I received a call from a tech yesterday (12/16) --- and my problem is resolved. I'd spent nearly 9 hours total on the phone with your tech support personnel on Thursday attempting to convince them that the problem was a head-end / provisioning problem, that neither of my CableCards was correctly provisioned to receive my digital, HD, and premium programming. I was repeatedly told that this was everything from a defective TiVo to defective CableCards to signal problems on the line. Based on extensive online research, I was absolutely certain that none of those was the case; in frustration, however, at 1:30 in the morning on Friday, I relented and scheduled a service call to have a tech come out and check signal strength on my lines.

I was correct; it was purely a provisioning problem. On Saturday afternoon I received a call from the (apparently only) person at TW-Austin who understands how to correctly provision a pair of CableCards to receive digital, HD, and premium programming. He had become aware of my issue, checked my account, determined that it was incorrectly set up, and fixed it. And indeed, everything works just fine now. I canceled my service tech appointment over your AVR system tonight.

(I told you it wasn't a hardware problem!)

This man that helped me out is a hero. You guys need to (a) give him a giant bonus and a promotion, and (b) figure out what it is that he knows so that you can appropriately train all the other guys there that, while well-intentioned, clearly have no idea what is going on. You're clearly wasting huge amounts of time and money on unnecessary truck rolls, wasting your customer's time, and creating SERIOUS consternation and ill-will among your customers by not being able to handle this sort of thing.

Unfortunately, I'm not sure who the tech that fixed this was; I believe he mentioned that he hangs out in the TiVo Community Forums under the handle CableGuyXXX or something similar. But he's a hero; he single-handedly saved your company from losing me as a customer and also saved you tons of bad word-of-mouth that I was planning to post online everywhere I could. And I can hardly imagine I'm alone in my experience; every single TiVo customer that I've become aware of in Austin has had a similar experience, and many if not all of them have been resolved (often after multiple card replacements, truck rolls, even unnecessary TiVo box exchanges) by this individual.

Kudos to the unknown heroic tech. Now, you guys get it together and learn something from him.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Austin_Martin

AustinJB,

I hope you asked CableGuy if reporting this to Time Warner was okay. I know for my company, if I post anything on any message board on any forum relating to my work, I can be fired. That's why I didn't write a similar message to Time Warner Austin.


----------



## AustinJB

Austin_Martin,

Good point. In this case, CableGuy did in fact suggest that I drop a note to the forum; I hope this is what he had in mind. ;-) Really, any customer service group with any sense values guys like him highly... though it's not at all clear Time Warner's one of them. Let's hope so.


----------



## pmiranda

Has anyone tried tuning a switched channel on a TW box in the house to see if that allows an S3 to receive it?
I just got a letter yesterday that the Sports Pak and the News 8 Now channels would become "two way" channels on TW-Austin Jan 16th. I only care about one of the channels, so if I could leave a cheap TW box tuned to it 24/7 that would be fine


----------



## Austin_Martin

Pmiranda,

I got the same letter yesterday in the mail from TW austin. One channel that supposedly is sdv is U HD(is it universal HD?). Anyways, I've taped movies and shows off this channel, so I'm assuming it's watched enough by others in my local area that the channel is never "unswitched" to my place.


----------



## tinahsu

This is exactly what my cable cards needed, too. Unfortunately, I had to call TW support 5 times to actually get them to do it. The first couple of times when I said "initalize" they heard "hit", and that wan't working. The last lady at customer support I talked to said that they were told not to initialize the cards, because that might blow them up. I told them I'd chance it. And it worked! I'm very happy with my new Tivo 3, now and all my digital and HD channels.

By the way, this was in the Los Angeles/South Bay area (formerly Adelphia).



calitivo said:


> Jonah - Here's how to fix it. I had the exact same issue today. One of my CC's malfunctioned a few days ago and had a service call to replace it. He redid the setup and both of the cards wound up with the MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY issue. After some searching around, here's how to fix it.
> 
> 1) Get Serial Number's for both CC's. They are located on the cards themselves.
> 2) Call Time Warner support.
> 3) Explain what you are trying to do and that you know the answer for it. That way, they seem more willing to do what you will ask them for.
> 4) For the CC in Tivo slot #1 (the bottom), give them the SN an tell them to send the "initialize" signal. When they do this, there will be a cablecard error (161-4) that comes up. This is a good thing. Next, they should send a "hit" signal.
> 5) Once they have said they've done that, go to test channels. At first, nothing came up for me. I hit clear, went back into test channels and started changing channels. All my missing channels could now be viewed.
> 6) Repeat same thing for CC that is in slot #2 (the top).
> 7) Double check that on the Conditional Access screen (for both CC's) it says "SUBSCRIBED" under the Auth line item.
> 
> Problem solved; at least for me.


----------



## jcunning1998

jcunning1998 said:


> So the real question is, if they "hit" the card and the EMM count does not increase, then what is the problem?
> 
> This is what I was experiencing yesterday. One card would increase the EMM count after a hit and the other was just stuck at 2. They were saying the tivo slot was the problem.


My 3rd attempt at this. 
I received a new Tivo. The cable installer came out again. This one had previous tivo experience. He brought another cablecard with him to install into the first slot.
TW paired it up and low and behold, THE EXACT SAME PROBLEM!
Card is CP Auth Recieved (which means the pairing is AOK), EMM count stays stuck at 2 and I am missing a boat load of channels. The second card came right up and sees all channels with no problem. EMM count is around 47 for the second card.

I called TW customer service and made sure both cards have the same program data and requested a couple of refreshes to the first cablecard. As usual the EMM count stays stuck at 2. So either I have two bad tivo's (unlikely), or 6 bad cablecard installs (also unlikely).

I scheduled another appointment next week to swap out the first card again and maybe Santa will feel bad for me.

the one thing I have noticed is that the installers (which are contractors) are all bringing used cards. They are shipped to them from TW and they have no idea if they work or not. I wonder if I can buy a brand new one from TW and have the installer use that one.

Do all Time Warner people have the Scientific Atlanta Cards?


----------



## DougJohnson

I got my series3 about two weeks ago. The Time Warner cable guy came out. After about an hour of messing around, he got the two cable cards working.

I soon discovered that some channels were mapped strangely. For example, TiVo and Time Warner think Channel 88 should be WGN. It is actually TBS. I called customer service and they send some resets, had me unplug the cards, power down the TiVo, reinsert the Cable Cards, and power up the TiVo. Didn't help, so they scheduled a service call.

A different cable guy comes out, looks at the problem and says he can't fix it. Channel 88 is WGN only on the B side of the cable. So until they go to a single cable system in about a year, I'm going to missing some favorite channels.

I sure wish I been told when I signed up.

-- Doug


----------



## nathanziarek

I don't see it in this thread - is there a location you can get the SDV channels / future SDV channels for a region? I'll be getting TW in Milwaukee when my S3 arrives, and the wife loves home decoration shows. There will be some serious crying (by me, as I return the S3) if they don't come in.


----------



## TiVolunteer

jcunning1998 said:


> My 3rd attempt at this.
> I received a new Tivo. The cable installer came out again. This one had previous tivo experience. He brought another cablecard with him to install into the first slot.
> TW paired it up and low and behold, THE EXACT SAME PROBLEM!
> Card is CP Auth Recieved (which means the pairing is AOK), EMM count stays stuck at 2 and I am missing a boat load of channels. The second card came right up and sees all channels with no problem. EMM count is around 47 for the second card.
> 
> I called TW customer service and made sure both cards have the same program data and requested a couple of refreshes to the first cablecard. As usual the EMM count stays stuck at 2. So either I have two bad tivo's (unlikely), or 6 bad cablecard installs (also unlikely).


I had exactly the same problem on my install with Time Warner Raleigh. We had gone through 3 cards with all of them getting stuck. They brought on the cable card "specialist" who had seen it before and had the tech bypass my in-house wiring and run a temporary line straight from the neighborhood box outside (corner of my property) all the way into the Series 3. The EMM count soared on that one then and it completed its setup succesfully (all of them had to update firmware). We used the same config (temporary line) to set up the other boxes then we debugged the original lines. Turned out the line from the house demarc to smart panel was bad. Replacing that also fixed my "missing channels" problem.


----------



## jacksonian

nathanziarek said:


> I don't see it in this thread - is there a location you can get the SDV channels / future SDV channels for a region? I'll be getting TW in Milwaukee when my S3 arrives, and the wife loves home decoration shows. There will be some serious crying (by me, as I return the S3) if they don't come in.


I don't thnk so. I had to email the president of our local TWC to try to find out what their plans were for SDV. All he would tell me was that they didn't have a definitive plan/roadmap for which stations to put on SDV, but that at this time they weren't planning to put any HD channels on there.

I don't think anyone has mentioned their franchise posting which channels were on SDV. Mine only says:
"*Effective April 1, 2006, additional time zone channels available with some of our Premium Services will move to a two-way, switched digital technology and will not be available via CableCARD. "


----------



## cramer

hookbill said:


> They wouldn't use Switched Video on a network...


You underestimate the stupidity (and greed) of TimeWarner. They would indeed move the entire cable system to SDV if they thought they could actually get away with it -- the FCC would be unable to a turn blind eye to it. Switching the network to SDV is a very strong middle finger to the integration ban. It would render every existing Cable Labs certified cableCARD(tm) device useless. They're all uni-directional. As far as I can find, no certification process exists for bidirectional products. (which is why only MSO provided integrated devices have such functions.)



Stormspace said:


> Either the switched video will be reconfigured when the integration ban goes into effect, or TW will issue cards capable of doing switched video...


SDV is coming; and there's no stopping it. There is nothing in any of the specs prohibiting it. The only thing "scaring" MSOs away from full deployment is the FCC and possible application of anti-trust laws.

As others have pointed out (_repeatedly_)... it's not the cableCARD(tm) at fault. Nobody is making bidirectional products. And sadly, it appears Tivo, Inc. was not very forward looking in designing the S3 with dormant RF transmitters. (It has 2 ATI Theater 314's in it. Those are receivers.)



Stormspace said:


> The integration ban is set to go into effect next year and it's the point where cable companies will have to use cable cards in their own equipment...


Ah, nope. The reason the ban was pushed back to July 1, '07 (from '06) was due to the cable companies pushing DCAS, or "cable card as software", for the express purpose of not having to use cableCARD(tm)s. The cable companies _hate_ cable cards. They're extremely expensive (vs. a STB) and they get less for renting them out. Plus there's a lot of work involved in provisioning and supporting them. With a STB, they know everything about the thing, and it can be configured completely before shipping it to you.


----------



## jsshattuck

On Tuesday, 12/19/06, TW installed two Cablecards in my new shinny S3. We had many problems with slot 2, but after trying 6 different cards in the slot, finally got the second card to work.

The problem was with the EMM count. It NEVER got above 6, and I check it several times a day (settings/CableCARD Decoder/Configure CableCARD 2/CableCARD Menu/SA CableCARD CP Screen). All fields appear normal except for EMM which is usually zero, but sometimes varies all the way up to 6. It is sitting on 4 at the moment. In fact, CableCARD 1 now shows EMM = Zero.

OK, the EMM number is supposed to be 37, but in spite of the wildly changing EMM values, the TiVo is performing flawlessly. I'm really confused as to why it's working with these incorrect EMM values.

Any comments?


----------



## hookbill

Just one. How long did they wait while they were trying to install card 2? Did they keep pusing the remote each time they put the card in? They are suppose to wait until the diagnostic screen comes up on it's own and the second card takes a few minutes to be installed.

And I guess that was two questions.


----------



## Jerry Keller

Now I'm getting worried. I've got the S3 with two cable cards. They went in fairly painlessly and everything works fine as far as I can tell. I get all the channels I'm supposed to get on each card. However, the only place if find something called EMM, it's equal to 1 for both cards.

??


----------



## mercurial

Jerry Keller said:


> Now I'm getting worried. I've got the S3 with two cable cards. They went in fairly painlessly and everything works fine as far as I can tell. I get all the channels I'm supposed to get on each card. However, the only place if find something called EMM, it's equal to 1 for both cards.
> 
> ??


I have one working fine with 0... and the other card has a rather high number... <shrug> As long as it works.


----------



## Wykad

pmiranda said:


> Has anyone tried tuning a switched channel on a TW box in the house to see if that allows an S3 to receive it?
> I just got a letter yesterday that the Sports Pak and the News 8 Now channels would become "two way" channels on TW-Austin Jan 16th. I only care about one of the channels, so if I could leave a cheap TW box tuned to it 24/7 that would be fine


Unfortunately it doesn't work that way. From what I understand the "switched" channel is only available to the cablebox.


----------



## George Cifranci

I just scheduled my Cable Card install with Time Warner Columbus. They are coming out Fri, Dec 29th. I hope it goes well.


----------



## BruceShultes

jsshattuck said:


> On Tuesday, 12/19/06, TW installed two Cablecards in my new shinny S3. We had many problems with slot 2, but after trying 6 different cards in the slot, finally got the second card to work.
> 
> The problem was with the EMM count. It NEVER got above 6, and I check it several times a day (settings/CableCARD Decoder/Configure CableCARD 2/CableCARD Menu/SA CableCARD CP Screen). All fields appear normal except for EMM which is usually zero, but sometimes varies all the way up to 6. It is sitting on 4 at the moment. In fact, CableCARD 1 now shows EMM = Zero.
> 
> OK, the EMM number is supposed to be 37, but in spite of the wildly changing EMM values, the TiVo is performing flawlessly. I'm really confused as to why it's working with these incorrect EMM values.
> 
> Any comments?


Check that the status for your cards is authorized and that you can receive all channels on both cards.

I don't know whether the EMM count would act the same way with your cable provider, but in my case it only increases when I am watching digital channels.


----------



## jcunning1998

BruceShultes said:


> Check that the status for your cards is authorized and that you can receive all channels on both cards.
> 
> I don't know whether the EMM count would act the same way with your cable provider, but in my case it only increases when I am watching digital channels.


The EMM is the program data for the card and everytime the Cable company "hits" the card, it sends out another EMM packet. This is why the count increases.
So if the card has been programmed and is working properly, then you shouldn't really get any more EMM's. (Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe this is how it works)

For the one card that is working good in mine, if I reboot the Tivo box, the EMM will be at 0 but all the channels will work fine. This is because the card still has the correct program data and doesn't need to be "hit" anymore.

The problem is when they "hit" the card and the EMM doesn't increase.
This is what is happening to me.


----------



## dt_dc

cramer said:


> Ah, nope. The reason the ban was pushed back to July 1, '07 (from '06) was due to the cable companies pushing DCAS, or "cable card as software", for the express purpose of not having to use cableCARD(tm)s.


While that is true ... DCAS will not be (anywhere near) ready for deployment by 7/07.


----------



## ygiagam

I just scheduled my Cable Card install with Time Warner Columbus. They are coming out Fri, Jan 5th. Wish me luck!


----------



## jltx

AustinJB said:


> I'm just going to post the message I sent to TWC on this issue, as it pretty well lays out the whole experience. Short version: 1 subcontractor visit of 3.5 hours, ~9 hours on the phone w/ tech support, hours spent insisting that it wasn't a signal strength or defective CableCard or other hardware issue... and finally, resignation, followed by serendipity.
> 
> CableGuyXXX is a hero.
> 
> ---
> 
> Gentlemen,
> 
> After the extremely frustrating experience described in the initial e-mail to you (below) I have a positive experience to report. I received a call from a tech yesterday (12/16) --- and my problem is resolved. I'd spent nearly 9 hours total on the phone with your tech support personnel on Thursday attempting to convince them that the problem was a head-end / provisioning problem, that neither of my CableCards was correctly provisioned to receive my digital, HD, and premium programming. I was repeatedly told that this was everything from a defective TiVo to defective CableCards to signal problems on the line. Based on extensive online research, I was absolutely certain that none of those was the case; in frustration, however, at 1:30 in the morning on Friday, I relented and scheduled a service call to have a tech come out and check signal strength on my lines.
> 
> I was correct; it was purely a provisioning problem. On Saturday afternoon I received a call from the (apparently only) person at TW-Austin who understands how to correctly provision a pair of CableCards to receive digital, HD, and premium programming. He had become aware of my issue, checked my account, determined that it was incorrectly set up, and fixed it. And indeed, everything works just fine now. I canceled my service tech appointment over your AVR system tonight.
> 
> (I told you it wasn't a hardware problem!)
> 
> This man that helped me out is a hero. You guys need to (a) give him a giant bonus and a promotion, and (b) figure out what it is that he knows so that you can appropriately train all the other guys there that, while well-intentioned, clearly have no idea what is going on. You're clearly wasting huge amounts of time and money on unnecessary truck rolls, wasting your customer's time, and creating SERIOUS consternation and ill-will among your customers by not being able to handle this sort of thing.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not sure who the tech that fixed this was; I believe he mentioned that he hangs out in the TiVo Community Forums under the handle CableGuyXXX or something similar. But he's a hero; he single-handedly saved your company from losing me as a customer and also saved you tons of bad word-of-mouth that I was planning to post online everywhere I could. And I can hardly imagine I'm alone in my experience; every single TiVo customer that I've become aware of in Austin has had a similar experience, and many if not all of them have been resolved (often after multiple card replacements, truck rolls, even unnecessary TiVo box exchanges) by this individual.
> 
> Kudos to the unknown heroic tech. Now, you guys get it together and learn something from him.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


CableGuy is the one who resolved my install. He noticed a second scheduled service call on my account and fixed things without my knowledge, but sent me a pm here. So he is more of a guardian angel. 

Anyway, I now have the problem that my CCs got rebooted (according to the CP status screen it happened yesterday) for no apparent reason. They did not come back up cleanly. TW has a number you can call to automatically reset you cableboxes, so I did that and CC1 came back but not CC2. The odd thing is that CC1 has EMM of 0, ECM is large and it works. CC2 also has EMM 0 but also ECM 0 and does not work.

Is Tivo smart enough to know which tuner to use to record a show that only one can get? Don't most people have trouble with CC2? I'm starting to think this is a Tivo problem.


----------



## Austin_Martin

jltx,

you should try and send cableguy a message. I had a problem where all of a sudden I stopped receiving the hd package channels, which he resolved after I sent him a message. He said that there was something wrong in the setup of my account and he fixed it. :up: 

-AM


----------



## davinwv

Austin_Martin said:


> jltx,
> 
> you should try and send cableguy a message. I had a problem where all of a sudden I stopped receiving the hd package channels, which he resolved after I sent him a message. He said that there was something wrong in the setup of my account and he fixed it. :up:
> 
> -AM


What is his exact member name? There are several "cable guy" derivatives in the member list. I may need to contact him as I will be having a cablecard install in Clarksburg, WV, and our techs are clueless. Hopefully if something goes wrong, he can access my account and fix it.


----------



## Daisey31

Well, we had the cable guy out and proceeded with installation. It was touch and go for awhile. It took 3.5 hours. Ya wanna know why? He plugged the old cable box into the back of the tivo instead of the cable cord. Lord grant me patience. The good news is that other than that 'small' glitch, it was pretty painless.
I am in SoCal, if that helps anyone.


----------



## BruceShultes

TW, Albany is really screwing things up on their end.

They added some additional Channels to their HD package this month. I was able to receive all of them with both tuners last week. Then the next day I couldn't receive any of them.

When I woke up around 2:00 AM last night, I decided to try to call them and report the missing channels.

As I was dialing the support number, they started to come in again, but were still not stable. Hopefully they will get the stabilized within a few days.


----------



## Fazendeiro

In Houston cable cards are Tivo owner installed so last Tuesday (Dec 19th) I "rented", @ one of their storefront offices, 4 cablecards from TimeWarner in anticipation of setting up the 2 new S3s we purchased for our 3 mth new house and an even newer HD TV. We had previously (and still are) using the junky DVRs supplied by TimeWarner. Having been early TiVo subscribers we were eager to get back to TiVo. That evening while I was out spouse discovered neither of the TW DVRs were working. Tech support could not figure out why over the phone so a service call was made the next day. Cable guy consulted w/ "office" re coding and signal strength and finally installed 2 new DVRs. That evening we were able to watchTV but had , of course, lost all previusly recorded programs. On Thursday we visited family in Austin and heard their tales of woe re cable card installation and the news that most of their programming will be switched to 2 way communication so that they must once again use a set box converter. Today (Dec 23rd) we returned and found that again neither DVR is working! Over an hour on the phone provided no olution although the Level 2 tech said all coding was OK. A tech is scheduled to visit on Dec 26th. I cannot find it coincidental that this has occured since the acquisition of the cable cards. How glad I am that I have not had time to install my new S3s so that they can not be held accountable for the screwup. Has anyone else run into this. I really think Time Warner is setting themselves up for a class action suit and is definitely due some antitrust litigation.


----------



## dpratt

jacksonian said:


> I don't thnk so. I had to email the president of our local TWC to try to find out what their plans were for SDV. All he would tell me was that they didn't have a definitive plan/roadmap for which stations to put on SDV, but that at this time they weren't planning to put any HD channels on there.
> 
> I don't think anyone has mentioned their franchise posting which channels were on SDV. Mine only says:
> "*Effective April 1, 2006, additional time zone channels available with some of our Premium Services will move to a two-way, switched digital technology and will not be available via CableCARD. "


I got the letter from Time Warner Austin the other day detailing their plans to move a few channels to SDV as a 'test' - i.e. move some channels only watched by a few people and see if the peasants revolt. Well, since one of those channels is Speed Channel, and I'm a Formula 1 nut, this will not stand. On top of that, they just added a couple new HD channels (MTV and A&E) using SDV, despite the fact that I'd been told by several CSAs that they wouldn't be doing this.

That was the last straw - I just got off the phone with Grande, and they're coming out Thursday to install their cablecards in my Series 3, and put a (hopefully non-crappy) HD DVR in the bedroom. We'll see how it goes - I'll be a guinea pig for all the other Austin folks. If this works, I can imagine a bunch of Austin HD people leaving TWC - perhaps then they'll begin to take notice and realize that abusing your customers is not a good way to do business.


----------



## astrohip

Fazendeiro said:


> In Houston cable cards are Tivo owner installed so last Tuesday...<snip> That evening while I was out spouse discovered neither of the TW DVRs were working.


I am also in Houston. And was also pleasantly surprised when I found out I could simply drop in to the local TW store and pickup my cable cards. When I got home afterwards, just like you, my TW DVR (AKA TWiVo) was dead (this was a couple months ago). I needed to call the special phone # they give you to activate the CCs, and when I did, I also mentioned the dead DVR.

[aside] I've noticed the CSRs who answer the special CC phone # are *much* more knowledgeable than the usual reps. [/aside]

IAC, after a little fiddling around in their system, this CSR said, "Oh, the person who gave you the CCs turned off your DVR." WHAT?!? I asked why, since I didn't turn it in (I kept the SA8300HD, and intend to for some time). Of course, this person couldn't answer that, but proceeded to re-activate it. Within a minute or so, it was back. So perhaps your CSR did the same to you?

To finish this tale... I had no problems setting up the CCs, but did have trouble getting HD on both tuners. Turned out one CC was defective. Took me a couple days to figure that out, as you could always use the other tuner to get around it, so it wasn't easy to diagnose. Went back to the TW storefront, swapped it out (no questions asked), and my S3 has worked perfect since. I do get a multiple reboot when it reboots, but after 2-3 reboots, it stabilizes. So no biggie.

I have never been asked by TW at any point anything about the CCs. They gave me two, and never asked why, or what they were going in. Swapped one out, no questions. So at least they have that aspect of customer service down pat! :up:


----------



## satank

FYI: Was missing some HDTV channels (i.e. HBOHD, TNTHD, etc...) on 1 of the CableCards. Called and asked for Tech Support to remarry the HostID to the CableCard ID's, and all is working fine now.


----------



## alyssa

I'll be looking over the pages of this thread ove the next day or two but the main question I have is;

What information can I have on hand for the cable card installer? I do not think he'll have seen a tivo install befor so want to have as much information as possable at hand to make the process go smooth. The tivo will be set up & ready to go, obviously.

Jvc 52 HD DLP, S3 tivo
thanks!


----------



## kkhan

Had to go through 3 people at tech support on 12/20 (and a supervisor) who all claimed there was no CC support for anything but a TV and they couldn't install one in a Tivo. After insisting on escalating through their supervisors, I finally got someone who said they did support CCs on Tivo and scheduled an appointment for a week away to install them -- 12/27. Time came, but no Time Warner (after a morning at home). Called and they had no record of a work order. The soonest they could schedule an appointment was another week. We'll see. The paranoid part me says this was passive aggressive bs.

I should have confirmed the appointment. You should to, they don't like these CCs. Get the work order number and the name of the rep, and keep confirming.


----------



## aclark

I got a new Tivo S3 for Christmas so I called TWC and got a next day install. I explained it was for a Tivo S3 and needed two cable cards. The installer came precisely on time, very nice guy, but said the cable cards were being discontinued, never worked anyway, etc. He came in and looked at the setup, called his supervisor who told him TWC didn't touch Tivos!! He left and I was doing an online search for other cable providers when he called me back and said another supervisor told him to install the cards anyway! 

Long story short, I guided him through the installation, pulling up the Tivo screens as he got my cards set up with TWC and it worked instantly. 

This is absolutely crazy and I fault both Tivo and TWC for not communicating better about this issue, but mostly Tivo for not building in an alternate path: satellite, cable box controller, etc. If cable cards are disappearing is there built in obsolesence in these Tivo S3's?

Oh well, it's working so I'll enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## CrispyCritter

aclark said:


> I got a new Tivo S3 for Christmas so I called TWC and got a next day install. I explained it was for a Tivo S3 and needed two cable cards. The installer came precisely on time, very nice guy, but said the cable cards were being discontinued, never worked anyway, etc. He came in and looked at the setup, called his supervisor who told him TWC didn't touch Tivos!! He left and I was doing an online search for other cable providers when he called me back and said another supervisor told him to install the cards anyway!
> 
> Long story short, I guided him through the installation, pulling up the Tivo screens as he got my cards set up with TWC and it worked instantly.
> 
> This is absolutely crazy and I fault both Tivo and TWC for not communicating better about this issue, but mostly Tivo for not building in an alternate path: satellite, cable box controller, etc. If cable cards are disappearing is there built in obsolesence in these Tivo S3's?
> 
> Oh well, it's working so I'll enjoy it while it lasts.


After all you went through, why do you possibly believe the cable company when they say the cable cards are being discontinued???? (They are legally required to offer them; they just don't want to.)


----------



## matthewwhite

I got a series 3 for Christmas and scheduled my cable card install for today. 

a sub contractor came to the house around 1pm and asked what work I needed to have completed today. 

I told him it was a cablecard install and he informed me that TW doesn't let them do installs and that he'd have to call dispatch to send someone from TW out. 

I got a call an hour later that they we're sorry for the mixup and that they would try again tomorrow with the cable card install and that I just needed to be home again between 12pm to 5pm. I told them that they were asking me to waste another day waiting and asked for the install fee to be waived which she agreed to. 

I explained again that I needed 2 cable cards and she said she understood. I asked if there was anyway she could narrow down the time since they made a mistake today. (like make mine the 1st run so I could do it during lunch or make mine the last run so I could just come home early.) She said there was no way for them to do that. 

we'll see how it goes thursday.


----------



## dshick

Here's reason for optimism.

Got a new Series 3 for Christmas. Called TW on Christmas Day. Talked to a woman who scheduled an appointment for 12/27. 

Tech showed up on time today. Unfortunately, the office only gave him 1 card to install. Had to run back to office. Back an hour later...installed both cards. 

I asked him to stick around while I restarted to make sure all channels would show up. 

Yup....everything worked.

Hope you have the same kind of good luck I had today.


----------



## bravo2080

I now have the S3 and overall, I love it. However, I can't say the same for the support from TW (Brighthouse). The problem I am having is that I am losing digital and HD channels. I explained to the tech that the second card is not showing any activity and he told me that if I am getting the channels not to worry about it. He rebooted the TIVO and some of the channels that I didn't have were magically back. Now they have magically disappeared.
He said that it must be a problem with TIVO and that TIVO needs a software update. He also said that the S3 is totally new for TW and he was unfamiliar with it. 
Does anyone have any suggestions other than calling the tech out to the house for the 3rd time?
Thanks


----------



## legendarybc

I had an enlightening experience with TW NE Ohio - Canton. They brought 2 cards for the initial install. First one was bad-- no host found and the TiVo reported the card was "not in normal mode." The 2nd one they tried was successfully paired to the TiVo, but was not receiving any "EMM's" from the office. The tech asked the "warehouse" if it was possible to take my existing CC (that I was turning in and worked perfectly in my Sony 34" HD tube) and re-pair it to the TiVo. They said it was possible and we tried it and it worked. They scheduled to come back the next day to finish, and I was able to tune all of my HD off of one tuner. The next day they brought more cards. When he plugged a new card in on slot 1, the working card on slot 2 reported it was going through a firmware upgrade. After a few minutes of that, both cards came up and he was able to pair the new card. The tech said he likes doing the TiVo S3's and hasn't run into a bad unit yet. My only complaint is that both cards don't allow sound on channel 103 (Speed Channel). He said it was a known CC problem, and not a TiVo problem. But when the card was in my Sony, I had sound on everything. Oh well!


----------



## stile

Los Angeles (Los Feliz) California

Just called to make an appointment for 2 cable cards. 
$30 install fee
$1.75/m for the first card.
$4.15/m for the second card.

Has anyone got the install fee waived?
Has anyone got the same price for both cards?

Sorry I haven't read each post in this long thread.

thanks,
stile


----------



## kd_cooke

Anyone here have an experience to share regarding TWC CNY (Syracuse, NY Region)? Good or Bad? My S3 is on the way and I have a tech scheduled for next Friday to install two Cable Cards....


----------



## alyssa

My install is schedualed for Sat. I got my S3 yesterday.

I set up the S3 with guided set up for non-hd to insure the system worked- 
Also the S3 came with clear instructions & a list to give to the cable installer. It seems as tho the only thing the cable guy needs to do is the cable card install-- I'm doughtfull but in hope that sunday night I'll be watchin HD.


----------



## robreams

**DISCLAIMER: I am not a TW employee, & I spent several years on DirecTV because I couldn't stand cable companies**

I picked up my S3 about two weeks ago, & went by the local TW storefront to pick up a couple of cablecards. The CSR's were pleasant, & I was given 2 cablecards with no questions asked. I took them home, went through the setup process, & called the CC support # I had been given. After the (clueless) tier 1 rep transferred me to a tier 3 rep, we quickly went through the process of activating the two CC's. I was VERY pleasantly surprised at the tier 3 rep's professionalism & knowledge of the S3. It turned out I had one faulty CC, but that only required another trip to the storefront & a quick swap. One more phone call, & I was up & running. 

This whole process blew me away. After reading many of the posts here, I was expecting resistance from the cable company, & a technology nightmare to get everything working properly. My experience was the exact opposite. I really can't say enough good things about the entire process with TW. I even received TWO follow-up calls from TW to ensure that everything was working smoothly!

It seems like customer service is a forgotten art these days. With so many complaints, I welcome the chance to give credit where credit is due. And believe me, I was very vocal in my appreciation to TW.

So any TW customers in Houston-- jump in! The water's fine!


----------



## jcunning1998

3rd time is the charm for me. 

Instead of a contractor, I got a fully qualified TW technician. Even he had never done a cablecard install before. Lucky for me I have plenty of experience and guided him through the process.

Since he was an official tech, he first checked all of my lines into the house to make sure the signal was good. He discovered that there were about 32.7 transmission errors on the line, which I guess is almost above the trouble mark. It is somewhere around 33-34. He called the tech supervisor about this and they said it was within tolerance and to just work with it.

We then went to the Tivo and pulled out the working 2nd card, to stay with the Tivo directions. We inserted another CC into the 1st slot and paird it up, and BINGO!, the EMM count finally went to about 33 and all channels came in.
I inserted the 2nd card and after about 3 minutes that one was back up and running great also.

So after 3 install visits, 2 tivos, and 6 cablcecards, everything is working as expected. 

This whole mess could have been avoided if the cablecards were screened before TW sends them out to the subcontractors. They have no idea if they are good or not and just install them and wait to see if they work or not.

I do have to say that TW customer service never once mentioned that Tivo is not supported or that cablecards are not supported. I also did not have any problems pairing the cablecards to the tivo, or making sure the two cards were balanced. After all of this hopefully there are a couple more people in the Charlotte area that can install cablecards correctly and determine if it's bad or good.


----------



## 2farrell

For those of you who don't know yet, the usual TWC price hikes are upon us.
Here in the RDU, NC area, this will amount to between 0% (Basic) and 15% (for DVR lovers).

Here are the changes :

Basic Service
$12.75 > No change (0%)

Standard Service
$35.75 > $38.05 (6.4%)

Standard Cable, Road Runner and Digital Phone (includes Basic, Standard, Road Runner and Digital Phone) 
$126.95 > $129.95 (2.4%)

First Digital Programming Tier
$7.55 > $8.30 (9.9%)

DVR Service
$6.95 > $7.95 (14.4%)

Here's the intro blurb (LOL) :

Dear Time Warner Cable Customer: 
Time Warner Cable is committed to providing outstanding choice, convenience and value for our customers. We have developed a range of technologically advanced products and services aimed at keeping you entertained, informed and in touch like never before. 
This year, we introduced Interactive Services to Digital Cable. You can now pay your bill, get instant news and weather, play solitaire and more using your Time Warner Cable remote control. If you're a Road Runner customer, PhotoShow Deluxe is now available as part of your service at no additional charge. Share photos and videos with family and friends, easily edit photos and archive them to CD. Plus, thousands 
of customers use Digital Phone service to talk as long as they want across the U.S., Canada and Puerto Rico, for one low price. For a list of 
new and moved channels, please refer to the front of this statement. For more information on our products, services and an updated channel 
lineup, please refer to the newsletter enclosed with this billing statement. 
To enable us to continue adding programming and making investments in new technology, we will make adjustments to monthly prices 
beginning with your next billing statement. We appreciate having you as a Time Warner Cable customer, and we understand the need to keep 
our prices competitive while offering you the best possible choice, service and value. As required whenever our prices are adjusted, we have 
ensured that our new prices for regulated levels of service are in compliance with Federal Communication Commission rules. A complete 
chart of price changes is listed below. Any services not listed in the chart remain unchanged. In addition, if you are currently receiving a 
promotional discount, that discounted price will remain in effect until the end of the promotional period.


----------



## Ravidrath

Ugh, in Dallas, and so far it's been...rough.

Got a TiVo S3 for my Dad for Xmas.

After a 5 hour wait for the guy to show up, he arrives with the cable cards. He said he was told they don't do TiVo, but said he'd do it anyway because I'd waited so long, and they should've told us that before confirming the appointment. He was worried that the area's A/B cable split, would be a problem, but we went ahead anyway. He also went on about how they never work, etc., how they're worthless, but I said we should try it anyway, despite the corporate mandate to insult the product.

He gets them set up and everything seems fine, but after he left I noticed that premium channels don't seem to work, and cause the S3 to display the CableCard information, like it needs to be registered. Time Warner Cable said they'd send someone out tomorrow to fix it, but I sort of doubt that's possible.

Unfortunately, from the looks of it the A/B split is going to be a problem: Food Network and The History Channel, some of my parents' favorite channels, is B only. The same channel on A is SpikeTV and without using their awful cable box, the only way to switch between A/B is a switch box. Which is going to make recording shows on Food Network impossible.

That could be a dealbreaker, meaning a 20-year-old system relic is going to negate my gift.

Anyway, does anyone know if there's a way around the A/B split, beside the physical switch?

Thanks for any info and/or commiseration.


----------



## DougJohnson

Ravidrath said:


> Ugh, in Dallas, and so far it's been...rough.
> 
> G
> 
> Unfortunately, from the looks of it the A/B split is going to be a problem: Food Network and The History Channel, some of my parents' favorite channels, is B only. The same channel on A is SpikeTV and without using their awful cable box, the only way to switch between A/B is a switch box. Which is going to make recording shows on Food Network impossible.
> 
> That could be a dealbreaker, meaning a 20-year-old system relic is going to negate my gift.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know if there's a way around the A/B split, beside the physical switch?


I've run into the same thing in Dallas, some of the channels are only on the B side. I don't believe there is a fix for it. The only good news is that they are going to a single cable system in 9 months to a year, depending on who you talk to.
-- Doug


----------



## matthewwhite

my TW cablecard install saga continues.

remember that my 1st appointment was given to a subcontractor that they don't let do cablecards.

they were apologetic and had to reschedule for today. again I'd have to wait between 12-5pm.

@5:30 noone had come yet so I called TW. After waiting for 30 minutes for a rep on the phone someone tried to find out what happened. They told me that someone would try to track down the tech and he'd call me to tell me where he is and when to expect him.

I got the call in 30minutes from his dispatcher. it turns out they gave the work order to the same subcontractor again today who can't do the cablecard install. he just hadn't gotten to the order yet but wouldn't be able to come over because he's not allowed to. no one would be going to install the cablecards today but they'll put me on the list for Friday between 8am and 12pm.

we'll see what happens. I think it's still 50/50 but one can hope.

I asked about a self install and if I could pick up the cablecards and do myself and they said it's Time Warner's policy not to allow customers do that and it required a truck to roll. Has anyone else been told this?


----------



## Ravidrath

DougJohnson said:


> I've run into the same thing in Dallas, some of the channels are only on the B side. I don't believe there is a fix for it. The only good news is that they are going to a single cable system in 9 months to a year, depending on who you talk to.
> -- Doug


Damn, sorry to see this.

Well, as disappointed as we all are by this, we did discover that my Dad's DVR isn't actually HD... even though he's paying for HD content. I wish I had been around to set that up so he could've caught it, but his "HD" DVR's best output is S-Video, which isn't HD-capable. He set it up himself, and ironically this might've been one of the few times having someone come out would've been a good thing.

I guess we'll be returning the Series3, but at least he can work on actually getting HDTV now.


----------



## martce

I ordered 2 cable cards right from one of their customer stores in Norwood , and I believed it was inputed into the systems.
The cable guy showed up w/o any notion he had to installs cards.
Re-scheduled for next day, and hope they bring 2 cards as indicated again.


----------



## 2farrell

matthewwhite said:


> my TW cablecard install saga continues.
> 
> remember that my 1st appointment was given to a subcontractor that they don't let do cablecards.
> 
> they were apologetic and had to reschedule for today. again I'd have to wait between 12-5pm.
> 
> @5:30 noone had come yet so I called TW. After waiting for 30 minutes for a rep on the phone someone tried to find out what happened. They told me that someone would try to track down the tech and he'd call me to tell me where he is and when to expect him.
> 
> I got the call in 30minutes from his dispatcher. it turns out they gave the work order to the same subcontractor again today who can't do the cablecard install. he just hadn't gotten to the order yet but wouldn't be able to come over because he's not allowed to. no one would be going to install the cablecards today but they'll put me on the list for Friday between 8am and 12pm.
> 
> we'll see what happens. I think it's still 50/50 but one can hope.
> 
> I asked about a self install and if I could pick up the cablecards and do myself and they said it's Time Warner's policy not to allow customers do that and it required a truck to roll. Has anyone else been told this?


To me this is a scam by TWC.
Most intelligent people can install these things themselves.
If they're worried about loosing control they can put a charge for a call out later if things get messed up by the customer.
It's called giving customers choices.


----------



## kevinv

In Kansas City I went to a store front but they wouldn't give me cable cards over the counter, have to have someone come install them.

Cost is $15 for the installation, $1.75 per card per month.

Person behind the desk asked what TVs I had when I said I needed 2 cards. She hadn't heard of Tivo Series 3 and was going to say they didn't support them. But she asked a tech in the back, and he said if it had cable card slots they'd supported it.


----------



## nathos

The next chapter in my Time Warner frustration occured with today's channel lineup changes in Rochester, NY.

As many of you know, INHD2 is no longer available. TW chose to replace it with two new channels, A&E HD and MTV HD. Unfortunately, both of these new channels are streamed digital video, and not available via CableCard.

So, now I'm paying for 3 HD channels (including Universal HD) that I can't watch on my Series3. Man, I hope the FCC cracks down on this nonsense.


----------



## martce

Waiting for the S3 Cable cards.
The first appointment tech showed up w/o any notice about cable cards.
Appointment was rescheduled for next day, and they found signal low, and only 1 cable card worked.
On line waiting for 20min and counting for customer service to answer so I can schedule another visit to have it installed.
Will ask/hope for tech to bring 2 or 3 cards for this 3rd visit to get S3 working.


----------



## ingenue007

ha i just cancelled my TW cable even though my cable cards worked. i dont watch anything non-HD except nip/tuck. good riddance.


----------



## stile

stile said:


> Los Angeles (Los Feliz) California
> 
> Just called to make an appointment for 2 cable cards.
> $30 install fee
> $1.75/m for the first card.
> $4.15/m for the second card.
> 
> Has anyone got the install fee waived?
> Has anyone got the same price for both cards?
> 
> Sorry I haven't read each post in this long thread.
> 
> thanks,
> stile


Update 1:
Tivo 3 arrived today. Dell shipped it a month early. They are fast.
Drove to the local TWC office in Eagle Rock (Los Angeles, CA). They would not hand over a couple cards. When I asked about them, the lady said they(the cards) are currently not working? I asked her what does that mean, she replies, 'they are not working right now.' Strange.... Then I asked her to make me an appointment to have a installer come to my house. She said she made one for tomorrow. I asked if she could make sure the guy brings 2 cable cards. She said she cannot guarantee it. ?????
// End Update 1

I have a feeling that this is not going to be easy.

-stile


----------



## matthewwhite

TW cable card install DAY 3

a real tech came today with 2 cards.

I was very hopeful at first as the 1st card showed analog, digital, premium, and local HD channels.

he then went on to the 2nd card which was causing him problems. I think this is where it went very wrong. he got frustrated and started pulling things out and putting them back in.

we then lost the 1st card.

he kept trying to call people but no one seemed to able to help him.

after 3 hours he left with I'm sorry and that a supervisor would be out Sat between 12-5 to try again.

I now have card 2 showing just analog and local HD but no encrypted channels.

card 1 is showing nothing.

I called TW asking about a phone number I could call since I had the cablecards here and they said that they don't allow customers to call in about the cable cards.

they told me the supervisor would be there sat and that they could put in an order to have the dispatcher call me but it would be 3to5 days. (I guess the tech calls the dispatcher when setting up the cablecards) he said that the cable card codes where all handled at a local level and that there was nothing they could do.

he suggested that I could use a TW set top box and they could set that up at there end but he couldn't help with cablecards. he even said that the cablecards wouldn't work very long in my area anyway since as a former adelphia area my are was scheduled to have the analog channels pulled soon and they were going to field test Switched Digital for cincinnati in my area. he said their box would be a better option in the long run.


----------



## nathos

I have a bad feeling that Switched Digital will be the death of CableCards and TiVo Series3's, particularly for Time Warner customers.


----------



## BruceShultes

In my case Switched Video will be the death of Time Warner. 

As soon as they try it on any of the channels I want to watch, I will change to FIOS and Time Warner will lose my business completely.


----------



## nathos

BruceShultes said:


> In my case Switched Video will be the death of Time Warner.
> 
> As soon as they try it on any of the channels I want to watch, I will change to FIOS and Time Warner will lose my business completely.


If Verizon FiOS was available to me, I'd switch in a heartbeat. (Hear that Verizon?)


----------



## George Cifranci

Well I had my CableCard install today. It took around 2 and 1/2 hours. The Time Warner tech had done only a few CableCards and had never done a TiVo Series 3 CC install before. He followed the instructions doing them one at a time. The first card seemed to come up ok. He called it in but when I tested the channels the premium channels (like the HD ones) weren't working. He then did the 2nd card. It didn't come up so he had to run back to the shop to get more cards. He got that one installed and it eventually came up. He called it in and got it working but I still wasn't getting my premium channels. He escalated it to a higher person and we eventually got one of the cards working with all my channels. After 2 and 1/2 hours he said he had to make a few more runs (cable box swaps) and that he would be back after he did that. When he was gone I power cycled the TiVo and when it came back up both cards were working.

It took a long time but the TW tech was a nice and patient guy (and a fellow tech geek) and in the end it worked out ok, so I am happy.


----------



## astrohip

2farrell said:


> To me this is a scam by TWC.
> Most intelligent people can install these things themselves.
> If they're worried about loosing control they can put a charge for a call out later if things get messed up by the customer.
> It's called giving customers choices.


As further proof of what you are saying, in Houston, TW *will* allow customers to do a CC pickup and self-install. Is it because our cards are simpler? Is our system easier? Of course not, it's simply that in Houston, TPTB prefer easy, and let us do it. If it truly was a problem doing a CC self-install, they would never let *any* area do it.


----------



## hookbill

The only reason TW doesn't let some areas do it is M O N E Y. Nice install charge all though I don't know if they really profit off of it considering how long it takes them and how many times they may have to come back.


----------



## sherylking

TW came out today to install the 2 cards in my new S3. Fortunately, he brought more than just the 2 necessary cards, since one of them didn't work. He installed 2 good cards, set the whole thing up and made sure all the channels worked properly. To me, that's worth the price!


----------



## Tallguy62

S3 delivered Thursday, TW NYC tech showed up Friday at 4pm. He'd done Tivos before and the whole thing went without a hitch other than it took 10-15 minutes for the premium channels to show up. Appointment lasted about 30 minutes. No complaints!


----------



## minckster

hookbill said:


> The only reason TW doesn't let some areas do it is M O N E Y. Nice install charge all though I don't know if they really profit off of it considering how long it takes them and how many times they may have to come back.


I think another motivation is the creation of false data on how poorly cableCARDs perform and how many technician visits they require, all in furtherance of the cable companies' attempt to eliminate cableCARDS.


----------



## Austin_Martin

> In my case Switched Video will be the death of Time Warner.
> As soon as they try it on any of the channels I want to watch, I will change to FIOS and Time Warner will lose my business completely.


I wish I had the choice. In Austin they are starting to put all the new HD stations on sdv. Unfortunately fios is only available in the Dallas area in Texas right now.


----------



## martce

Premium Channel only shows up for 1-2sec, then image freezes.
I have the Premium channel not showing issue with the cable card that is common to this forum.
The ECM climbs above 50, PowerKey Ready and Decryption OK.
Oddly I am now able to receive ESPN HD, but neither of the HBO/SHO/even music channels, in reg or HD format.
Time Warner Tech is scheduled for 3 visit next wednesday and will bring the 2nd cable card to install.
During installation of cable card No1 (the 2nd did not work) they notice my signal to be low. Wonder if this is causing the issue with HBO/SHO


----------



## stile

stile said:


> Update 1:
> Tivo 3 arrived today. Dell shipped it a month early. They are fast.
> Drove to the local TWC office in Eagle Rock (Los Angeles, CA). They would not hand over a couple cards. When I asked about them, the lady said they(the cards) are currently not working? I asked her what does that mean, she replies, 'they are not working right now.' Strange.... Then I asked her to make me an appointment to have a installer come to my house. She said she made one for tomorrow. I asked if she could make sure the guy brings 2 cable cards. She said she cannot guarantee it. ?????
> // End Update 1
> 
> I have a feeling that this is not going to be easy.
> 
> -stile


Update 2:
This installer had done a few before. Went at it right away. Put in one card in, waited until it showed on the screen. He jotted down the numbers. Then without activating the first card, popped the second one in and did the same. After that came the pain. He called the office several times, told them numbers, waited, got disconnected, waited..(he thinks everyone wants to go home early for New Years). 
40 min later...
Finally the guy on the phone said everything was done. The very nice gentleman waited until I finished downloading all the guide content (incidently is incorrect, will try the setup again). Anyhow, turned to HBOHD immediately, set it to record then switched to other HD channels and SD channels. Then started recording INHD on the second tuner, switched to the HBOHD, stopped the recording and did the same tests of SD and HD channels.
So far, so good. (Except the incorrect guide)

The installer said that he was supposed to collect $29.95 but he didn't want to so he said he'd call if they make him (haha).

Two thumbs up for the installer.
//End Update 2

-stile


----------



## luisgfs

Bought the S3 as my Christmas gift to me on 12/4, called TWC to set up install and they were happy to come out that Saturday 12/9.

Tech arrived at 10 AM (on time) with 1 card but had several spares in the truck. Also noticed he seemed to be a bit negative and against the whole install thing. I was perplexed but worked with his need to test the building wiring at 5 different points only to tell me my signal was too weak and we needed to get a booster installed (which we both knew would never happen) or else the card would not work. 

He left, I was disappointed but played with the box for three weeks finding out all sorts of fun little tricks like watching OnDemand that others in my Cable grid had ordered. This was even easier to do after I went to radio shack and bought a signal booster for my Apt that works with two-way digital cable. It gave me the ability to finding several channels via the ATSC tuner. Very Niiice!

Feeling lucky, I called TWC on 12/26 to schedule another install for that Thursday afternoon. Waited from 3 to 4:45 until they called to tell me they might still be able to come out but that they would also schedule program me for a new appointment for Friday afternoon. (By the way, that is code for they are not coming today) but I waited until 7:30 and after they did not show up at all and I called, confirmed I was scheduled for an appointment the next day from 1-3 PM and got a $20 credit. 

On Friday at 3:05 I again felt like the ugly boy at the prom because again I was stood-up. I called and they said someone would call me in 30-60 minutes...but nothing. Called them again at 4:10 and they said someone would call in 30-60 minutes....they finally called about 90 minutes later to apologize, rescheduled for Saturday (today) from 8-10AM and gave me another credit of $20.

Today - Tech showed up at 9:20. Immediately went to work and inserted card one, called to activate, got a acknowledgment from the operator. Hung up, inserted card 2, called to activate and got a final acknowledgment. Tech was gone by 9:40

Watching HD now - Some channels still showing as not available but are starting to come in a few at a time. The moral of my dilemma...

Missed cable appointment - $20
Second missed appointment - $20
Third appoint - 2Cable cards at $1.75 each
Having a functional S3 Tivo Box - Priceless

Happy New Year!


----------



## matthewwhite

Install appointment #4 

I was told Friday that a supervisor would be coming this Saturday from 12-5 but no one came. 

I called the 800 number and asked what had happened and was told that just because the person I spoke to SAID a supervisor would be there doesn't mean that the WOULD be there only that they MIGHT be there. yes, this was actually said to me. 

They have failed to send someone to my house 3 out of 4 appointments. The tech Friday said that the person back at the office who's good at these should be in on Tuesday after new years. The guy that tried to do the Friday one messes up all the time and is just learning. I've scheduled a tuesday install from 4-6 we'll see if they show. 

I asked if there was anyone else I could talk to and was told no. That I would have to go to the local office and complain in person. I asked if there was anything else they could do and was told that they would escalate the case and someone would call me in the next week or two. 

they missed 3 appointments and I asked if the bill would be credited the $60 (20 each day no one came) and he said that he shows a credit of $20 but that he can only credit 1 time per job number. This means they can not show up as much as they like now because they already paid me the $20 for not coming to install the cards. grrr.... cleansing breaths.... 

we'll see how it goes tuesday. hopefully the guy who knows what he's doing will be back and he'll get it without a problem. 

I'm a TW that was merged from Adelphia and it seems like there is a bit of tension in the merge still. I think the 888 number I'm calling is really an adelphia number. 

what is the national time warner number? I might try that at some point. I think I'll stop in to the old adelphia office on Tuesday to make sure they are coming from 4-6.


----------



## macizoe

Hello all - first post!

I just got my two series 3 units installed today (went from Directv HD Tivo) - here is my story.....

I had an appointment for Tuesday, December 26th and an hour before the appointment I get a call from the dispatch office saying that they don't have enough Cable Cards to give me 4 and they can probably give me one and I would have to wait to after the new year (they have had a big run on them). I talk to her for a while and tell her I am travelling a lot in January and my next possible date would be January 27 - she felt pitty on me and talked to her supervisor and they found four cards and set up an appointment for Friday, December 29 between 3:00pm - 5:00pm.

I get home at 2:00pm and wait for the installer - just to check I call at 4:30 and they still tell me that they are coming - of course we all know that they are not...I call back at 5:00 and am told that they called and no one answered - I told them, which they did not believe - that they did not call - I have caller ID and it would show up if they called... I was told that a supervisor would acll me back in a few hours.....of course he did not.....

Around 10:30pm, I called and spoke to teh supervisor, who told me he would send an email to the dispatch person and to the morning supevisor. I called first thing in the morning and speak to the supervisor, who lets me know that someone will be here betwenn 8:30am - 7:00pm today and I will get a 30 minute notice. I soon get a call from from the dispatch person that I spoke with earlier in the week appologizing and someone will be here shortly.

Two techs came (we are a new install and got thier internet as well) and hooked things up , they spent the most time dealing with a signal issue (they had a bad splitter). when we got to the cable cards, I was told that they were already tested, I did most everything. The tech never touched the remote - he had done Tivo before. He needed to get the Mac ID numbers off each card and called a guy who activated everything. It took a few minutes for everything to come in but all 4 cards worked - yeah. They were hear about 2 hours and both were compaling about all the calls that they needed to get to during the day.

I am now having a strange problem. My living room Tv has the correct channel line-up, but the bedroom unit get the same name (Time Warner Valley West), but pulls up the old channel line up. I have tried many zip codes, but nothing is working...any ideas??

Now to figure out how to get the Slingbox to work with the new RCA modem...

Josh


----------



## cdp1276

nathanziarek said:


> I don't see it in this thread - is there a location you can get the SDV channels / future SDV channels for a region? I'll be getting TW in Milwaukee when my S3 arrives, and the wife loves home decoration shows. There will be some serious crying (by me, as I return the S3) if they don't come in.


I would keep checking your local TW website for your market under CableCard's. Your's is a lot more vague than ours:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/milwaukee/products/cablecard.html

Here in Rochester, NY ours has this page (which specifically lists the channels):

http://www.timewarnercable.com/rochester/products/cablecard.html

As you can see they clearly claim ALL new channels will be SDV and so far they are holding true. So if I want the TiVo S3, I lose on channels. This is clearly against why the CableCard's were introduced and the FCC needs to step up prior to this ban that we all know will never solve our problems in 2007. I remember reading some 2 years ago that we should have an approved CC 2.0 spec back then. Well here we are now, still waiting...


----------



## Austin_Martin

> I would keep checking your local TW website for your market under CableCard's. Your's is a lot more vague than ours:


At least yours doesn't lie. Austin's page:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/austin/products/cablecard.html

says that hd channels are available with cablecards, which some of them aren't due to sdv.


----------



## derekcbart

Hi there.

I have TWC/Westchester (slightly different than Los Angeles) and it used to be Comcast. A couple of weeks ago they were supposed to rearrange all of the channel lineups, but then delayed it to late January 2007. I'm expecting this to be a real pain for the TiVo to update the channels to the new lineup since so many are going to be changing.

Has anyone already gone through the TWC channel rearrangement and, if so, how bad was it for TiVo to update the guide information to the new lineup?

Thanks.


----------



## luisgfs

FYI - TimeWarner is implimenting their Channel Line-up changes through 1/7/07. 

Many stations will come and go and many will be set up under the wrong channel number for a short amount of time...at least this is what I was told for the West LA channel lists.  

That may be why one room has one thing and another room has a different thing. It is all about when the Tivo connects to get its info and what was set up at that time. I would try reloading the channel line up in about a week and hopefully they will have their act together. :up:  

good Luck and happy New Year!


----------



## Jerry Keller

derekcbart said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I have TWC/Westchester (slightly different than Los Angeles) and it used to be Comcast. A couple of weeks ago they were supposed to rearrange all of the channel lineups, but then delayed it to late January 2007. I'm expecting this to be a real pain for the TiVo to update the channels to the new lineup since so many are going to be changing.
> 
> Has anyone already gone through the TWC channel rearrangement and, if so, how bad was it for TiVo to update the guide information to the new lineup?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm in Redondo Beach. It wasn't too bad. As soon as I noticed that my programs weren't recording properly, I redid the guided setup. There was more than one Time TWC to choose from. I chose one TWC South Bay, that was wrong, believe it or not. Then I just chose the TWC one. Then the TiVo asks come questions about what's on some channels (all four TiVos did this). Then, you're in. No problem at all.


----------



## macizoe

I am still receiving the old channel line-up on one of my Tivo's and the new one on the other - both have the same zip code 91325. I spent an hour on the phone with tech support and no luck. They are talking with their line-up department - I now have to wait 3-7 days......


----------



## SCSIRAID

macizoe said:


> I am still receiving the old channel line-up on one of my Tivo's and the new one on the other - both have the same zip code 91325. I spent an hour on the phone with tech support and no luck. They are talking with their line-up department - I now have to wait 3-7 days......


Did you try 'forcing' a connection to have the tivo with the wrong lineup 'call home'? That may get a lineup update.


----------



## macizoe

I have forced it many times as well as done guided set-up and tried a bunch of zip codes in the west valley - this is really strange, since the line-ups that they show do not exhist anymore ( the line-ups changed in October)


----------



## minckster

macizoe said:


> I am still receiving the old channel line-up on one of my Tivo's and the new one on the other - both have the same zip code 91325. I spent an hour on the phone with tech support and no luck. They are talking with their line-up department - I now have to wait 3-7 days......


In the off chance that support didn't mention this, you can select among the various available lineups by going to Settings -> Channels -> Channel List and pressing "Enter". (There's a message to that effect on the bottom of that screen.) If you select one of the lineups, you can page up and down to check out the channel assignments before confirming your choice. Before TiVo fixes things on their end, you may find that one of the other available lineups more closely tracks what you're receiving. If I remember correctly, you'll need about 20 minutes to download the data for the new lineup and you should force a connection afterwards.


----------



## ovitovitovitovit

Just bought a Series #3 a couple weeks ago. This will be our 6th Tivo and first HD model. I can't live without it when you consider how the other DVR's perform it is a no brainer even when you have invested $650 for the Tivo $199 for lifetime switchover and $50 bucks for a Tivo network adapter. At least at the end of the day when you are watching TV you and your family are happy and not complaining about the total hunk of crap the Brighthouse SA DVR is. Here is how our installation went down here in Carmel, Indiana.

Before Brighthouse came to my home I had hooked up Tivo connected to the phoneline and did guided setup after it had downloaded the first time I connected the Tivo adapter and set it to download again over the wireless connection. Getting a Tivo brand adapter was the way to go for several reasons I wont mention, just get it. I forced a connection a few times until it downloaded and upgrades the software. I think this is very important before you get the cable company to come to your home with the CableCards.

The contract tech that came out to install the 2 CableCards was very polite and was honest about only doing it one other time. He admitted he didnt know much about it and after chatting with him about several thing concerning electronics I was completely convinced he was totally clueless. He installed the first card in slot one and it didnt work. He put the second card in slot one and it worked eventually. He then put the second card in slot two and it initialized but would not get the programming hit is needed. He said it would work eventually and left for another job that probably was a bigger payoff. The techs are not big on doing cablecards. I waited one day and called Brighthouse tried to get it done over the phone and after no luck they happily scheduled another tech to come out the next day.

The second tech was the first techs supervisor and he was very competent and knew what the deal was. He also like UFC so we hit it off well. He brought out several cards with him and finally got a second card to work in the second slot. I will use bullet statements to make it easier to look at any info that may help you with your new Series 3. Hope it helps and long live Tivo.

Upgrade your Tivo to the newest software load before the cable company installs your Cablecards.

Watch your cable guy go through the process so you cant point out any procedure mistakes he makes. You have to go step by step....

The Cablecard has to take an authorized hit and and EMM hit for it to work right.

It may take a while for the hit to come through the cable guy mentioned the hits they send out get backed up in the computer system but it shouldnt take forever.

If he leaves your house without an authorized card in your system or any EMM hits you will most likey have to take another day off for another tech to come back and bring more cards to try in your system. Mine took 4 total to get two working.

Dont let anyone from the cable company lead you to believe you have a defective Tivo. It is possible but HIGHLY unlikely. 

I dont even think the Cablecards are bad. I think most either dont initialize properly or will work in different equipment. The cards have to marry with the equipment and get the hits in the right order.

It is very important to redo guided setup after any Cablecard change, Tivo should warn you that it will not work properly if you dont redo guided setup.

Keep in mind that life is short and it will all be worth it when you finally get both tuners working cause Tivo is the best electronic invention in the last twenty years.

If you find someone without Tivo point and laugh cause they have thier priorities all screwed up.

Be nice on the phone with the cable people even though a lot of them are not very nice most of them are doing thier best and the nicer you are the more they will be willing to help. The second tech I got was really good.

Happy New Year


----------



## mgemmons

jmjerome said:


> Can anyone who lives in 90069 West Hollywood, CA tell me how much they are being charged for 2 cable cards on their TWC SoCal bill? TWC tried to bill me $1.75 1st card, $4.15 2nd card and a $2.40 second outlet fee. I called them up and told them to stop charging me the $2.40 fee. Is $5.90 the correct fee for my area?


I just received the updated TW price list. It (finally) includes the CableCard rental price, which is listed as $0.00. So, I'm not sure why you are being charged for the CableCard. I'm in the 90064 area code, former ComCast.


----------



## mgemmons

A big shout out to calitivo. I'm in West LA and had my CableCard install several weeks ago. The install tech was nice enough, but clueless. I knew I was in for a rough ride when he kept referring to the CableCard ID number as the TM number. I couldn't figure out what he was talking about until I noticed on the Tivo CableCard setup screen it said "CableCard (tm) XXXXXXXXXXXXX". Yeah, TM as in trademark. Good lord.

In any case, after some time on the phone he said my CableCards were set up, even though I wasn't receiving any channels. He said it would take a while but they would eventually show up. I had already done a lot of research on this thread and I knew the cards were not set up correctly because the cablecard info screen showed the MISSING_CABLECARD_REKEY error and neither were authorized. But, I let the guy go and immediately called TW customer support.

The tech support woman I talked to was also nice, but not knowledgeable about CableCards. She said that only cable boxes could be sent an initialize signal and that CableCards could be sent an "refresh" signal. I talked to her a bit and convinced her to to send an initialize signal anyway. She did so and then sent a hit signal. The card status immediately changed to authorized and I began receiving channels withing 10 minutes. The only thing that differed from caltivo's instructions is that I did not receive the cablecard error 161-4 after the initialize.

Although because I knew what to expect the whole process was fairly smooth, I can only imagine what someone who doesn't read these forums must go through to get their S3 (or any cablecard device) working correctly.

I'm in West LA (former ComCast customer)
The CableCards are Motorolla brand.



calitivo said:


> Jonah - Here's how to fix it. I had the exact same issue today. One of my CC's malfunctioned a few days ago and had a service call to replace it. He redid the setup and both of the cards wound up with the MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY issue. After some searching around, here's how to fix it.
> 
> 1) Get Serial Number's for both CC's. They are located on the cards themselves.
> 2) Call Time Warner support.
> 3) Explain what you are trying to do and that you know the answer for it. That way, they seem more willing to do what you will ask them for.
> 4) For the CC in Tivo slot #1 (the bottom), give them the SN an tell them to send the "initialize" signal. When they do this, there will be a cablecard error (161-4) that comes up. This is a good thing. Next, they should send a "hit" signal.
> 5) Once they have said they've done that, go to test channels. At first, nothing came up for me. I hit clear, went back into test channels and started changing channels. All my missing channels could now be viewed.
> 6) Repeat same thing for CC that is in slot #2 (the top).
> 7) Double check that on the Conditional Access screen (for both CC's) it says "SUBSCRIBED" under the Auth line item.
> 
> Problem solved; at least for me.


----------



## S3Guy

I am a former Adelphia customer in the San Fernando Valley. Got my new S3 up and running after two visits from TW (tech only had one cable card on the first visit). All seems to be working fine except I do not receive TNTHD(415) or DiscoveryHD (416). 

I have also noticed that FOXHDWE (413), whatever that is, does not work nor does the new MTVHD(441), which just appeared two days ago. 

The second installer told me that they were moving the channels around and they both should come in later. He also asked the tech he had on the phone who did not have an answer. 

Question. Any other TW folks in L.A. receiving these channels that I am missing?


----------



## cdp1276

calitivo said:


> Jonah - Here's how to fix it. I had the exact same issue today. One of my CC's malfunctioned a few days ago and had a service call to replace it. He redid the setup and both of the cards wound up with the MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY issue. After some searching around, here's how to fix it.
> 
> 1) Get Serial Number's for both CC's. They are located on the cards themselves.
> 2) Call Time Warner support.
> 3) Explain what you are trying to do and that you know the answer for it. That way, they seem more willing to do what you will ask them for.
> 4) For the CC in Tivo slot #1 (the bottom), give them the SN an tell them to send the "initialize" signal. When they do this, there will be a cablecard error (161-4) that comes up. This is a good thing. Next, they should send a "hit" signal.
> 5) Once they have said they've done that, go to test channels. At first, nothing came up for me. I hit clear, went back into test channels and started changing channels. All my missing channels could now be viewed.
> 6) Repeat same thing for CC that is in slot #2 (the top).
> 7) Double check that on the Conditional Access screen (for both CC's) it says "SUBSCRIBED" under the Auth line item.
> 
> Problem solved; at least for me.


Is this the best same procedure you would recommend I follow with a TW CSR on the phone when I switch two perfectly working CC's from one S3 to another S3?

I would just like to minimize any downtime or hassle with TW to get the cards working in a new S3 from a perfectly good functioning S3.


----------



## Tim N.

I had TWC out for an install on the T3. Card 1 went nornally. Card 2 was problematic. It took 3 cards to find one that would "pair" properly. The TIVO Guided Setup screen shows a proper card in place. But, no matter how many times they initialize or hit the card, it would not display any channels.

Have any of you seen this in between failure before? Is there a fix I can reccommend to TWC?


----------



## hookbill

Tim N. said:


> I had TWC out for an install on the T3. Card 1 went nornally. Card 2 was problematic. It took 3 cards to find one that would "pair" properly. The TIVO Guided Setup screen shows a proper card in place. But, no matter how many times they initialize or hit the card, it would not display any channels.
> 
> Have any of you seen this in between failure before? Is there a fix I can reccommend to TWC?


We're they pushing it with the remote to get to the diagnostic screen? When you install card 2 you have to wait 5 to 10 minutes before it will appear on the cable card menu.


----------



## Tim N.

hookbill said:


> We're they pushing it with the remote to get to the diagnostic screen? When you install card 2 you have to wait 5 to 10 minutes before it will appear on the cable card menu.


Yes, we waited more than 10 minutes and tried several times (each with waits) before deciding to try other cards on the next visit (1/5).


----------



## BruceShultes

My cable provider pushed updates to both cable cards in my S3 over the weekend.

One worked fine and continued to work, while the other one lost the ability to tune to any encrypted channels.

Both cards still showed a status of CP Auth Recd, but one of them showed an ECM count of zero.

I called their support line and asked them to send a hit to the card, but they refused and insisted on rolling a truck.

After the truck arrived and their man called in to request a hit, everything was working again within ten minutes.

It may have been a coincidence, but the ECM count only started after he took it out of the box and then re-inserted it.


----------



## matthewwhite

Install Appointment Day 5

I had a couple of cable guys here today and they replaced one of the cards now both report the channels but are not decrypting.

They left after a couple of hours and they still don't work.

They are going to come by tomorrow try a few other things.

My TW used to be Adelphia and I think my issues may be different from some here.

My card screens don't count hits (ECM?) but there seems to be an issue with EMM.

the cards have to be initialized and then they need to send a signal to hte cards to tell them what channels I get. I don't think they're sending the 2nd signal to the box.

Anyone else here a former Adelphia person who knows how I should frame a question about the EMM and the signal to unlock the decrypted channels?


----------



## alyssa

I literaly just installed my cable cards today. I'm an old adelphia customer also.

the TW CSR & I were having some problems getting my channels to appear, unlike your problem which has to do with decrypting.

During the conversation, I also noticed the EMMs & asked the CSR about it. He said 1)he was clueless but 2) lets finish trying what he knew how to do. Sure enough whatever he did at his end solved the problem.

I checked the EMMs a few hours after the install & they are still showing as not active. I am getting all the regular & decrypted channels.
This is a long way to say, I don't think it's the EMMs.


----------



## hookbill

matthewwhite said:


> Install Appointment Day 5
> 
> I had a couple of cable guys here today and they replaced one of the cards now both report the channels but are not decrypting.
> 
> They left after a couple of hours and they still don't work.
> 
> They are going to come by tomorrow try a few other things.
> 
> My TW used to be Adelphia and I think my issues may be different from some here.
> 
> My card screens don't count hits (ECM?) but there seems to be an issue with EMM.
> 
> the cards have to be initialized and then they need to send a signal to hte cards to tell them what channels I get. I don't think they're sending the 2nd signal to the box.
> 
> Anyone else here a former Adelphia person who knows how I should frame a question about the EMM and the signal to unlock the decrypted channels?


Old Adelphia/New TW here. In the Cleveland area.

All I can really say to you is have them start everything all over and make sure they follow instructions. I had a bit of a problem with card 2 during my install but that was due to the fact that we wern't waiting long enough for the cards to take. Card 1 hits almost immediately but Card 2 takes about 5-10 minutes. If they are rushing it by pushing the remote to get access to the cable card screen that could be the problem.

I looked at my EMM on decrypted and non decrypted channels and it said 8 both times. I don't know what that means or if it helps you. But I wouldn't be so patient with this. Ask for a Field Supervisor to come out. You need to have them talk with someone who knows what the heck they are doing. Have them call the office in Twinsburg Ohio and ask for Lenny. He can tell them how to get it going.


----------



## alyssa

The field supervisor at my TW/adelphia office SWORE TW did not support Tivo's and if asked to install a CC in one would walk out of the house. 

Thankfully, they gave me the cards & let me contact a TW CSR myself. I'm sure the Field supervisor didn't think I was capable of installing the cards myself. <shakes head, resisting gender based comment)


----------



## slingd

nathos said:


> I have a bad feeling that Switched Digital will be the death of CableCards and TiVo Series3's, particularly for Time Warner customers.


I'm also in Rochester and seem to be getting screwed on my Tivo purchase thanks to Time Warner since we primarily watch HD programming. We have written letters to both the Consumer Protection Agency and the FCC regarding the ridiculous policies regarding cable card customers. Of course no one has given us any kind of encouraging response and I doubt anything will come of these complaints until a company like Tivo actually pursues it (more so than they have already). However, it can't hurt to contact them and it certainly will have more of an impact than waiting for the FCC to do something of their own accord.


----------



## kevinv

kevinv said:


> In Kansas City I went to a store front but they wouldn't give me cable cards over the counter, have to have someone come install them.
> 
> Cost is $15 for the installation, $1.75 per card per month.
> 
> Person behind the desk asked what TVs I had when I said I needed 2 cards. She hadn't heard of Tivo Series 3 and was going to say they didn't support them. But she asked a tech in the back, and he said if it had cable card slots they'd supported it.


Installer showed up last night. He hadn't done any Tivo S3 installs previously. He didn't look real hard at the install sheet but I kind of made him follow the instructions (mostly, we reached a point where he was on the phone with TW to register the first card and they made him pop in both cards to get the info from them.)

We got the initial digital channels working and he indicated it would be 30 minutes before the cards would get everything they needed for the premium channels, so I kicked him out of the house so I could get back to work.

Premium channels still not working this morning so I called TW over lunch, they sent a couple of reset codes to the cards and they started working after a few minutes.

Smooth install and minimal problems. Nice.

TW seems to think that cable cards only go in TV's. Lady on the phone kept telling me "now try the other tv and see if it works too...." I gave up trying to explain pretty quickly.


----------



## kevinv

On the switched digital issue -- Isnt' cablecard 2.0 supposed to support this, AND isn't the S3 tivo already supposed to support 2.0 when they actually come out? This is the only issue that really worries me (I don't care about PPV that much). Well that and Tivo to Go coming back.


----------



## matthewwhite

Hookbill-

Thank you for your reply.

The same guys came out today with a new pair of cards. It turns out that the other cards were configured incorrectly at their warehouse. ca as opposed to cg... (I don't know what that is.)

then there was an issue with the communication of the subscription system and the "Dac"? Tony from New Richmond saw the error and an extermely helpful supervisor at another office was able to start over with the cable cards and got them to work in 30 minutes.

I guess there was an issue with the host ID but all is working now.

Tony is the cablecard expert and he's been called to jury duty but just happend to be in today. He knew who to contact and who could fix the problem he saw. It seemed to me that they don't want to make it easy to give a bunch of pay channels out and the billing system access is separate from the "dac" that authorizes the cards so that only certain people can fix the problem is there is an issue.

The cable guys who came back were great and would not have been able to install with the other 2 cards from yesterday anyway.

The tivo is working great now.


----------



## Cajun Man

slingd said:


> I'm also in Rochester and seem to be getting screwed on my Tivo purchase thanks to Time Warner since we primarily watch HD programming. We have written letters to both the Consumer Protection Agency and the FCC regarding the ridiculous policies regarding cable card customers. Of course no one has given us any kind of encouraging response and I doubt anything will come of these complaints until a company like Tivo actually pursues it (more so than they have already). However, it can't hurt to contact them and it certainly will have more of an impact than waiting for the FCC to do something of their own accord.


Howdy, I am another Rochesterian who owns an S3, and I am about to request a pair of CableCards -- and hi-def service -- from Time Warner. If TW cannot/will not provide all HD channels via CC, I will be filing a complaint with the FCC as well.

I will provide an update once I have upgraded my service...


----------



## Tim N.

Second visit by TWC. New card ... same result ... pairs, but no channels. Then they ask the CSR again to review the authorization setup on card 2 and ... yep, she screwed up the card setup. Fix was fast, when uncovered.

The amount of time wasted by TWC on these cards must be staggering. I don't know what the CSR screens look like, but they need to be more "dummy proof".

All is well that ends well. I'm a happy Tivo 3 user with two tuners operational!!!


----------



## Austin_Martin

> On the switched digital issue -- Isnt' cablecard 2.0 supposed to support this, AND isn't the S3 tivo already supposed to support 2.0 when they actually come out? This is the only issue that really worries me (I don't care about PPV that much). Well that and Tivo to Go coming back.


I don't think the tivo will support 2.0, since the spec hasn't even been finalized yet. I think you're thinking of the multistream cards, which aren't the same as 2.0.

It is backwards compatible in that a 2.0 cablecard will work in a 1.0 slot, but will only provide the 1.0 functionality.

Hopefully everyone will send in a complaint to the FCC, like I did earlier this week. That's about the only way something might possibly happen.


----------



## hookbill

kevinv said:


> On the switched digital issue -- Isnt' cablecard 2.0 supposed to support this, AND isn't the S3 tivo already supposed to support 2.0 when they actually come out? This is the only issue that really worries me (I don't care about PPV that much). Well that and Tivo to Go coming back.


TiVo can and will accept 2.0 but that is not necessarily switched video. The S3 is not two way capable and is not designed to be, in other words no software update will change that.

So if your cable company goes to SDV then you will loose out some programing. Unless the FCC does something to change this.


----------



## Tim N.

It is not impossible for the Series 3 to become 2.0 compliant. I haven't looked inside the Series 3, but previous generations used FPGA's which can reconfigure an output to be an input or a bidirectional signal. Obviously they can reconfigure some logic, if there are FPGA's inside.

There is no argument that today the Series 3 is unidirectional.


----------



## hookbill

Tim N. said:


> It is not impossible for the Series 3 to become 2.0 compliant. I haven't looked inside the Series 3, but previous generations used FPGA's which can reconfigure an output to be an input or a bidirectional signal. Obviously they can reconfigure some logic, if there are FPGA's inside.
> 
> There is no argument that today the Series 3 is unidirectional.


From FAQ sticky at the top of the page:

*Does the S3 support CableCARD 2.0?
The CableCARD 2.0 specification has not been finalized at this time, so it is not possible to give a final answer. However, the current CC 2.0 proposal requires hardware the S3 does not have. Therefore, the S3, as it stands today, would not be able to support bidirectional communication for CC 2.0 features such as OnDemand or Switched Digital Video. If a 2.0 card is inserted it should fall back to 1.0 with Multi-Stream.*


----------



## jbaum

TWC of NYC came today and was done within an hour and only took that long because he ran a new cable line and forgot to plug it in. He said he had done many Tivo installs, mine was his second of the day.


----------



## stile

Los Angeles (Los Feliz)

Moxi and the Motorola HD DVR would not show Universal HD. I called them about this and said it wasn't setup for my area. 

Day I get my S3 running, Universal HD works.
Today I get a message on the S3 telling me a channel lineup change. MTV HD is now 414. Tune to that, it shows!

(Probably due to account issues that went away when I switched to CC's but I like to give the S3 credit for it.)

Love the S3. 



-stile


----------



## Monty2_2001

Well, I finally got my S3 setup. Guy got here at 9am, left around 10:15am. The second cable card really took awhile, they had to re-hit it about 5 times for it to work normally. 

Now TWC, please don't make me go insane with SDV!


----------



## hookbill

Monty2_2001 said:


> Well, I finally got my S3 setup. Guy got here at 9am, left around 10:15am. The second cable card really took awhile, they had to re-hit it about 5 times for it to work normally.
> 
> Now TWC, please don't make me go insane with SDV!


You can help prevent this by clicking the link on the top of this page, "EFF Who Killed TiVo To Go" and sign the letter so that we can use all of our S3 features.


----------



## Austin_Martin

I'm also thinking about filing a complaint with the bbb for austin Time warner. Before I bought the series three, I asked about sdv and hd channels. They said that all hd channels would be available and that only the west coast feeds, some simulcast stations, etc would be sdv.

Now that I've spent the money on the s3, they've changed their story, with a&e HD, and MTV HD being switched digital. They also list that all hd stations are availabel by cablecard on their info page at:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/austin/products/cablecard.html

Maybe a class action lawsuit would be the way to go?


----------



## Monty2_2001

I sent it in. 

I really think any lawyer would want to get in on a lawsuit. It's pretty cut and dry to me.


----------



## linetest

Well, it's up and running. Thanks to Time Warner Raleigh NC (Chapel Hill office). One bad card, but after a little bit, two cards up and running. No problems ordering the CC's either. Office understood Tivo S3= 2 cards. Nice work. The picture doesn't seem quite as nice as the SA8300HD from TW, but I'll work on it.


----------



## Monty2_2001

Apparently my S3 was the first this installer did, but I think the office people sorta understood. I heard '2 in one device?' several times from the installer, and then the office people on the phone asking him. Pretty funny.

He says he does 1 regular cable card in TV's about once a week, so that's not a bad sign really. At least there are users in this area.


----------



## T-Shee

This is the second time in a week that I've had failed cards from Time Warner, Manhattan South, Digital.

What's weird is that the the first and second set of cards failed at the same time of the week: 1:37AM WED. I know this because I have "clipped" recordings that end at 1:37AM.

When they fail, the S3 goes into the endless reboot cycle. Removing the cards from the box stops the reboots.

TEMPORARY FIX: 
With BOTH CARDS REMOVED, redo the guided setup for ANTENNA ONLY, shut down, re-insert cards the redo the guided setup again for boh ANT and CABLE (takes over an hour). THE FIX ONLY WORKS TEMPORARILY - IT WILL FAIL AGAIN if you reboot the box!

Tivo say's they will replace the S3 if the third set of cards fails. I'm betting the third set will fail again at 1:37AM next Wednesday, right on schedule.

Any ideas or similar difficulties???


----------



## BruceShultes

hookbill said:


> You can help prevent this by clicking the link on the top of this page, "EFF Who Killed TiVo To Go" and sign the letter so that we can use all of our S3 features.


While you are at it, add a complaint about SDV to the end. I requested that it be made illegal, since I view it as another attempt by the cable companies to make all current cable card ready devices like the S3 obsolete and force their customers to go back to using their proprietary boxes.


----------



## Higuchem

I had no problem getting TW in KC to provide the cards and the tech guy. The operator had to put me on hold twice making sure they allow cable card used w/ Tivo. The guy who came to install it never had done it and I told him that the Tivo only works with the cards if he only follows the directions that Tivo gave. He followed them and worked out great. FYI it takes a few min. to get the cards loaded and ready to supply the information the tech guy needs to phone in so stay calm. 



:up: :up: :up:


----------



## 20TIL6

I just called TW here in Houston today. Sometime this year, Comcast is taking over, but for now it's TW.

So I called to order cable service and cable cards for my S3. I'm leaving DTV.

I have a sneaking suspicion that the CSR started the conversation playing a bit dumb about the S3. I was very clear, I had one TV, but needed two cable cards for the S3. She said that since I only had one TV, I only needed one card. Then I explained the whole dual tuner concept and then she said she did not think that the TiVo would work with TW and that I might need their digital box.

I just wonder if they are told to spread this kind of FUD.

So I told her that I knew it would work just fine, it's a cable card device, supported by FCC mandates, etc. The conversation cleared up very quickly. My installation is next week, cards are $1.75 each per month.

Now I do really hope the cable card installation goes cleanly. I know it should, but I've read the horror stories. I was really only going to get basic cable, and avoid the cable card mess altogether. But they are running a special for those leaving satellite, pricing digital cable at $40/month for the first year. We'll see.


----------



## cdp1276

T-Shee said:


> This is the second time in a week that I've had failed cards from Time Warner, Manhattan South, Digital.
> 
> What's weird is that the the first and second set of cards failed at the same time of the week: 1:37AM WED. I know this because I have "clipped" recordings that end at 1:37AM.
> 
> When they fail, the S3 goes into the endless reboot cycle. Removing the cards from the box stops the reboots.
> 
> TEMPORARY FIX:
> With BOTH CARDS REMOVED, redo the guided setup for ANTENNA ONLY, shut down, re-insert cards the redo the guided setup again for boh ANT and CABLE (takes over an hour). THE FIX ONLY WORKS TEMPORARILY - IT WILL FAIL AGAIN if you reboot the box!
> 
> Tivo say's they will replace the S3 if the third set of cards fails. I'm betting the third set will fail again at 1:37AM next Wednesday, right on schedule.
> 
> Any ideas or similar difficulties???


Yes, I'm aware of this and you need TiVo to replace your box.


----------



## pmiranda

20TIL6 said:


> I just called TW here in Houston today.
> Now I do really hope the cable card installation goes cleanly.


I thought you could do self-install in Houston?


----------



## 20TIL6

pmiranda said:


> I thought you could do self-install in Houston?


 Yes, I think you are right about that. But I had to open a TW account and start services fresh. I've been with DTV for many years, even before moving to Houston. This will be my first use of cable TV since I last had it in the mid 90's, I'm leaving DTV because of TiVo.

So they are going to have to send a tech out here anyway. I got free installation with their 'leaving satellite' promotion. Not much to install though, the house is completely pre-wired.


----------



## pilott

I think it may be time to condense some of this information, I'm sure I am not the only one having trouble finding an answer to my question:

I just got my CC installed last week in the Austin area. They sent out two tech's, and one of them had had some experience with the tivo apparently. Anyway, things seem to be okay, except that some of the channels (most notably TNTHD and Universal HD) only work with card 2. What do I need to check for on the diagnostic screen, and what do I need to tell TWC when I call them to try to resolve this issue?

Also, which channels should I expect to be missing due to sdv?


----------



## Austin_Martin

> What do I need to check for on the diagnostic screen, and what do I need to tell TWC when I call them to try to resolve this issue?
> 
> Also, which channels should I expect to be missing due to sdv?


There is probably something wrong in your account information(unbalanced between the two cable cards). It will be hit or miss with phoning customer service. And they'll probably make you reboot the machine and re-initialize the cablecards a few times before they believe you.

As for the second question, I believe that you will be missing some digital simulcast stations, the west coast feeds of movie channels(if you have those packages), and it appears that A&EHD, and MTVHD are sdv, although that's not what their own info page says.

If I get the energy I'm going to write a letter threatening legal action because their own page says:

Access analog, digital cable, HDTV and premium cable channels like HBO, Cinemax and more - without a digital set-top box.

on the page at:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/austin/products/cablecard.html

but I really hate writing letters......


----------



## jeni1888

I know everyone hates messages like this but if you guys could help me I'd be extremely grateful. I am currently a DirecTV/TiVo user but am moving to an apartment that doesn't allow DirecTV and I'm really frightened of the Time Warner DVR, so wanted to know about getting TiVo instead.

1. Tivo site says you can record two shows at once but one has to be basic cable and the other digital cable. Is that true?
2. Can you record two shows at once and watch a third from your list?
Is the integration pretty good between TWC and TiVo?
3. Finally, what do you have to do to get the TiVo installed? I've read a lot on here about CableCards but unfortunately have no idea what they are  .

If there are any patient people out there that would be willing to help me I'd be extremely grateful. Thanks.


----------



## BruceShultes

1. Not true. As long as you have two cable cards installed, you can record any two channels at the same time. They can be any combination of basic cable, digital cable or OTA, unless the cable company is transmitting that channel using Switched Digital Video. 

2. Yes. 

3. When you receive your S3, call your cable company and ask for the cable cards. 

Some cable companies allow you to pick up the cable cards at their local office. Most insist on scheduling a visit to install them. If they try to convince you that the S3 is not a supported device, tell them that it has been certified by CableLabs. 

Assuming that you already have either cable service or an antenna, perform Guided Setup before the cable company guy arrives to install the cards.


----------



## Tim N.

jeni1888 said:


> I know everyone hates messages like this but if you guys could help me I'd be extremely grateful. I am currently a DirecTV/TiVo user but am moving to an apartment that doesn't allow DirecTV and I'm really frightened of the Time Warner DVR, so wanted to know about getting TiVo instead.
> 
> 1. Tivo site says you can record two shows at once but one has to be basic cable and the other digital cable. Is that true?
> 2. Can you record two shows at once and watch a third from your list?
> Is the integration pretty good between TWC and TiVo?
> 3. Finally, what do you have to do to get the TiVo installed? I've read a lot on here about CableCards but unfortunately have no idea what they are  .
> 
> If there are any patient people out there that would be willing to help me I'd be extremely grateful. Thanks.


1. No, you can record any two shows, as long as you have two cablecards in the Series 3.
2. Yes, ... seamless
3. Buy the TIVO and activate it. Call TWC and schedule a Cablecard install. Tell them you require two cards. Make the CSR repeat the need for two CC's.
4. Hope the technician knows what he's doing, when he arrives. You will need to know how to run Guided Setup on the TIVO to get to the place where the cable cards are inserted and tested. You might run Guided setup from the cable before TWC arrives just so you know what screens will come up and how to answer some questions smoothly.

It is not hard, you will do fine.


----------



## SoBayJake

jeni1888 said:


> I know everyone hates messages like this but if you guys could help me I'd be extremely grateful. I am currently a DirecTV/TiVo user but am moving to an apartment that doesn't allow DirecTV and I'm really frightened of the Time Warner DVR, so wanted to know about getting TiVo instead.
> 
> If there are any patient people out there that would be willing to help me I'd be extremely grateful. Thanks.


When you say your apartment "doesn't allow DirecTV" what do you mean? Do you have a balcony/patio with the correct exposure to the section of the sky you need?

The apartment complex cannot prohibit you from installing a dish in an area you have *exclusive* control of (balcony/patio/etc...you can't use the roof). They can prevent you from installing it such that you would need to drill holes, etc.

If you have a balcony that faces north, then unfortunately, you might be out of luck.


----------



## Teeps

Obtained an appointment for cable card install to be done on 25Jan07; TimeWarner (Torrance,CA) C/S rep waived the install fee! How about that...


----------



## Monty2_2001

I got my S3 with TWC in the Dallas area hooked up, and I checked online billing and I see this:

STND RECEIVER W/REMOTE 01/11 TO 02/09 $ 4.78 

I called in, talked to Billing, and now I have to speak to the Sales department which closes at 8pm. So I'll have to call tomorrow.

These guys seem so confused that you aren't renting from them. I hope I don't end up having to fight whoever I talk to tomorrow.


----------



## hookbill

Monty2_2001 said:


> I got my S3 with TWC in the Dallas area hooked up, and I checked online billing and I see this:
> 
> STND RECEIVER W/REMOTE 01/11 TO 02/09 $ 4.78
> 
> I called in, talked to Billing, and now I have to speak to the Sales department which closes at 8pm. So I'll have to call tomorrow.
> 
> These guys seem so confused that you aren't renting from them. I hope I don't end up having to fight whoever I talk to tomorrow.


CSR's are just not informed. I've asked many times to get them at least to understand what the S3 is in my area. I think I've had no success.


----------



## jeni1888

SoBayJake said:


> When you say your apartment "doesn't allow DirecTV" what do you mean? Do you have a balcony/patio with the correct exposure to the section of the sky you need?


I am going to be renting a condo and the condo association doesn't allow dishes. I'll ask once more but as long as I can have TiVo with two tuners I'm OK, unless you know of something that makes DirecTV superior to TWC, which I probably don't want to know since I can't do anything about it and it will just make me sad...


----------



## hookbill

jeni1888 said:


> I am going to be renting a condo and the condo association doesn't allow dishes. I'll ask once more but as long as I can have TiVo with two tuners I'm OK, unless you know of something that makes DirecTV superior to TWC, which I probably don't want to know since I can't do anything about it and it will just make me sad...


Someone correct me if I'm wrong but isn't there a law that protects your rights to have sat over cable?


----------



## SoBayJake

hookbill said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but isn't there a law that protects your rights to have sat over cable?


Correct. Per the FCC, they cannot prevent you from installing a dish in an area which you have EXCLUSIVE control over (patio/balcony/etc). You can't mount it on the roof w/o permission, drill holes, etc. (holes, etc. could be allowed per condo association rules...but most likely not allowed in apartments, etc).


----------



## madoverlord

I am having huge problems with my time warner (se north-carolina) cablecards. The techs have been over to my house literally a half-dozen times - I know their kids birthdays now!

The symptom is simple: they come over, do their reset or whatever, do a lot of chatting with someone on the phone, and everything's OK. Then about 2 weeks later, I start losing channels, usually the HD ones. Lather, rinse, and repeat. Over and over again.

It's not the tech's fault. Something is wrong, and they don't have the resources to figure it out. But I don't know whose tushie needs a fire lit under it. Any help will be appreciated.

Other details:

One or both cards usually say WAITING FOR CP AUTH all the time.

Every couple of days the TiVo tells me I need one of the cards authorized.

Needless to say, it started messing up again last night, and I'm about to go out of town for a week and expect my poor TiVo to not have much recorded for me when I get back. And after going through the phone tree, I got "whups, too many people are calling us, call back later"


----------



## CrispyCritter

madoverlord said:


> I am having huge problems with my time warner (se north-carolina) cablecards. The techs have been over to my house literally a half-dozen times - I know their kids birthdays now!
> 
> The symptom is simple: they come over, do their reset or whatever, do a lot of chatting with someone on the phone, and everything's OK. Then about 2 weeks later, I start losing channels, usually the HD ones. Lather, rinse, and repeat. Over and over again.
> 
> It's not the tech's fault. Something is wrong, and they don't have the resources to figure it out. But I don't know whose tushie needs a fire lit under it. Any help will be appreciated.


You might want to check what the requirements for getting a rebate of part of your monthly bill are; it sounds like you have lots of service interruptions! The conditions for rebates are different at each franchise authority, but the language in yours may allow you to get money back. That should quickly grab the attention of other parts of TW that may not be aware of the problems (the bean counters have great power!)

Firing off a complaint or discussing things with your local government franchising authority (address or phone number should appear on bills or statements of rates) may help long-term.


----------



## pmiranda

pilott said:


> some of the channels (most notably TNTHD and Universal HD) only work with card 2. What do I need to check for on the diagnostic screen, and what do I need to tell TWC when I call them to try to resolve this issue?
> 
> Also, which channels should I expect to be missing due to sdv?


A&EHD and MTVHD are switched, and the sports pack will go switched next week (unfortunately I forgot to get a box and they're probably closed for MLK day (or a winter storm) monday). I think the west-coast premiums are also switched but I'm not subscribed so I can't tell for sure.

You should be able to get card 1 working over the phone, assuming your other digitals (ie 200-800) are already working on that card.
First ask them to make sure your account is balanced.
Make sure both cards say "CP AUTH RECEIVED" on the card status screen. If not, you need them to re-pair any cards that are "WAITING FOR CP AUTH".
If that's OK, check the EMM counts. If they're 0, ask them to send hits to that card. It should start working by the time they reach 30 or so. When they send the hit, the count should increment within a minute. You do have to exit the status screen and reenter to refresh the information.

Good luck! If you get a CSR that isn't helping, call back and try another.


----------



## rudiger

Just wanted to chime in on my install in the DFW area in Carrollton TX. 

My install window was from 10 to 2 today, and the guy showed up at 10:30. It was a rainy day today and the guy took off his shoes before he enter my apartment. 

The guy knew what he was doing because he had me up and running in 30 minutes. He told me that this was his fourth Cablecard install to a Series 3. Most of the time was spent waiting on the phone for the cable company to activate and pair the cards. When he was done, he put his shoes back on and left. 

After that, I just reran the Guided Setup.

Now I am watching NFL playoffs in HD.

This was painless.

rudiger


----------



## jsessler

TWC in Southern California (Ontario, Fontana, Rancho Cucamonga, Upland, etc.) head-end.

SDV - I've been told that this head-end has lots of bandwidth so no SDV for the foreseeable future.

Had my install setup for last Monday. A TWC contract employee came to install the cable cards.

The contact employees only have access to the 1st tier dispatchers so the entire process involved the tech 2-way calling the dispatcher, repeating the pairing numbers over and over, and then the 1st tier had to relay them to someone else. Not the most efficient method of getting these setup.

Anyway, the tech said it would be 30-60 minutes before the channels switched on, and he decided to split. Big mistake... Never got the channels.

Called tech support twice, they couldn't fix it, and while I kept insisting that we re-check the paring information, they claimed everything was OK.

Called support the following day and asked that they send out a real TWC employee with CC experience. They setup a new appointment for Friday.

On Friday, two TWC people showed up, but they were again contract workers. Tried as they did, they couldn't get it to work. I made them stay for 2+ hours until they could either get a real TWC tech on-site that night, or no later than today (Saturday)... The dispatcher finally caved and setup a 10am call for Saturday.

Today (Saturday), I had two knowledgeable TWC employees at the door at 10am. They took a look at the TiVo CC screens, call directly to the 3rd tier dispatcher named "Steve", and double-checked the paring. 

Steve found an issue with the paring info, corrected it, and sent down a CC-init command. The TiVo then displayed a 164 error for the CC cards, and after that all the channels appeared! Maybe a total of 15 minutes.

Moral of the story... Request a real TWC employee do the install and not a contract worker. And no matter what, don't let the tech leave until it works.

On a side note: I was a DirecTV subscriber and moved back to TWC because of all the new HD channels TWC has added in my area. So far, the picture quality looks much better than DirecTV's "HDLite" and it is nice to be back on the Series 3 stand-alone platform where there is a better chance of seeing all those great features.


----------



## kawertz

I need some help. I've been dealing with TWC Akron Ohio for the past 2 weeks and have a problem. Installer 1 spent 2 hours trying to get CC 1 working with no luck before he just gave up and rescheduled with dispatch for another day, specifically asking not to be the one on the follow up call. Installer 2 came out and we were able to get CC 1 working with out a problem all analog, digital, and HD channels were working great. When we did CC 2 all I got were the analog channels and the HD locals, all the subscribed channels were black. He left with CC 1 working and CC 2 not and rescheduled for the following monday. Installer 3 came out to try and fix the problem left by installer 2. He had the bright idea of trying to just through CC 1 into slot 2 and see if that would work. After this we had the same problem with it only receiving the analog and HD locals, no digital channels or HD tier. So he through the card back in slot 1. When he did the analog channels work as do the HD locals, but now the subscribed channels lock in for a second then they lockup and go black. He had the card "sent through warehouse" and reissued, but the card still does the same thing. CC 2 still doesn't work either. 

When dispatch sends EMM/hits to CC1 the counter continues to climb. when they send them to CC2 the counter never goes past 2, and powerkey status will not change from waiting for EMMs. 

What can I tell TWC to get them to fix this properly???


----------



## Monty2_2001

Update on my TWC weirdness with billing. I called back today and talked to sales. 

I noticed the other day I had this: 
01-11-07 01-11-07 STND RECEIVER W/REMOTE 01/11 TO 02/09 $ 4.78 

on my bill.. So they said they'll do some inventory thing. Apparenly they won't take my word for it that I don't have an STB.

I also asked what this was on my bill:

01-11-07 01-11-07 ADVANCED SVCS CONVERTER 01/11 TO 02/09 $ 4.83 

Apparently this is extra for it being an HDTV STB! It took me many times to explain that all I use are 2 cable cards with the Tivo, and none of their equipment besides those cards. 

It's going to take 5 business days of inventory inspection to prove that I don't have any of their hardware. Unreal. They should ask the installer guy at least. I really hope they don't insist that I got this hardware. I mean that's $10 a month they're charging me for all this stuff I don't have! Insane!


----------



## calalli

kawertz,

I am with TWC Green/Portage Lakes and have the same issue with my cards. I did not realize the trouble until a couple of days after the install, now waiting on a call back from Tech support. If I get a fix I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## bferrell

FWIW, they can do it right, I have two S3's, and a 5th card in one of my TV's, and all I get are the charges for the 5 cablecards.

B


----------



## minckster

Has anyone with TWC-New York City been able to get their double or triple play prices with CableCARDs instead of their box? Their bill itemizes the cable box for $6-$8/month (I don't remember the exact price), so I wanted to subtract that and add $3.50/month for the CableCARDs. The best I could do with customer service was to keep the box and add the CableCARDs on top of the package. That just doesn't seem right.


----------



## crazywater

TWC/Raleigh - installer was on time, knew exactly what/how to install the cards for a TiVo Series 3. He said he had done many in the past and thought that the TiVo Series 3 was a nice box (his words). However after 3 days no premium channels were accessible. Cards showed "CP Auth Received" but the decryption status kept going from "Ok" to "Not Ready". Called TWC and they came today, determined it was a problem outside the house and they corrected the issue. Everything seems to be working ok at this point.


----------



## alyssa

Acording to a supervisor at TW, they're out of cable cards in my area in New Hampshire.


----------



## cramer

alyssa said:


> Acording to a supervisor at TW, they're out of cable cards in my area in New Hampshire.


TW/Raleigh is reportedly out of STB's, too. Amazing that no one is even mentioning cableCARD(tm)... I doubt many of those new HDTV sets are missing a cableCARD(tm) slot. Of course, TW doesn't want people to even know about CC's, much less try to use one.

*EDIT:* At least the morning announcer was savy enough to suggest people use an antenna. (Hello, it's WRAL -- the first licensed HD broadcaster in the country.) [and on a side note, get an antenna anyway as TW's "HD" isn't, and they don't carry all the OTA stations -- no Smallville in HD!]


----------



## is2scooby

Oceanic Time Warner Cable Hawaii is out of cable cards at the moment also. The first gal I called at customer service/sales didn't even know what they were. Called back and got someone in the know.


----------



## superbad2002

is2scooby said:


> Oceanic Time Warner Cable Hawaii is out of cable cards at the moment also. The first gal I called at customer service/sales didn't even know what they were. Called back and got someone in the know.


From here in Carlsbad, CA, I called the 800 number I got off their web site (it's national number, I believe, they have no local page for our area). They told me they were out of cards and would be for 2-3 months. I found this unbelievable.

So I went to my local office (you can't call it) and they set me up for a next day install. I got very lucky. The guy knew what he was doing and finished within 15 minutes (and he was a sub-contractor). Everything worked first time without a hitch. I did notice many of the same screens described here for successful installs. Needless to say, I was shocked and pleased.

He told me the office knows right away when someone asks for 2 cards it's a Tivo deal, and they send out the good guys. They've had too many 3-4 hour ordeals only to have to send someone else later. So at least one office seems to have learned.

Now we'll see if it holds up.


----------



## jcfed

Charlotte, NC install..... Tivo arrived this past Thursday and I ran through the pre setup etc. Install of cards scheduled for yesterday. I requested 2 cards and someone that has done tivo installs before. Customer service didn't have anyone experienced with tivo units but promised to send out someone that is experienced with cable cards. I called back just to confirm the appt etc and remind them I needed 2 cards. So yesterday I see a truck roll up and a total of 3 techs come out. 2 contractors and a salaried TWC employee.... They walk in and I hand them the tivo instructions and point them at it. They have 4 cable cards with them which I take as a good sign....
None of them have ever done a tivo install but they seem to be nice guys. I give them an extra copy of the cablecard installs for them to keep and sit back to watch the festivities.... They write down the card SNs and then pop BOTH of them in at the same time... I didn't say anything since I've read of success stories going this route. 
Cable card2 pops up first so they call in to configure it etc and get a tech. they go through the process and then get disconnected. Card is sitting at please wait firmware upgrade in progress.... We wait 30 minutes for this and no change.
At this point I suggest that perhaps we should start over and do 1 card at a time... 
So we pop in card 1 call dispatch and get it setup. When we call in the tech on the line doesn't see the card SN on their side so they re enter it and the card pops up and starts taking hits. 2 minutes later all the channels are working....
Cable card 2 goes in and Tivo info sits there and says "Card 2 not in normal operation" crap.... So we try the 3rd card they brought. same message. They call into dispatch and speak with the operator but no one knows what this message means. They confirmed SNs etc so that's not the problem. Tried the 4th card and same message.... At this point we're going on 1.5 hours... I'm hunting through the internet looking for solutions to this and can't really find anything concrete. We try rebooting the Tivo but that doesn't change anything. 

Most interesting is that with this 2nd card in the machine we can't watch anything at all using the first card. As soon as we remove the non functioning card2 everything pops up and works just fine. So the techs are confused and can't figure it out and are out of cards. So they leave me with 1 working card and the 1 dead one which I continue to mess around with. I called tech support and spoke with them and confirmed that the SNs are recorded correctly etc. So it just appears that I got dumb luck with crappy cards. 

The one guy reschedules with me for the next day to come back with more cards. so I'm sitting here working waiting for our next appt today between 8 and 12....

If anyone has any extra suggestions on correcting this please let me know. I'm hoping it's as easy as the guy walking in this morning popping in a card that works and I'm up and running...


----------



## jcfed

UPDATE: Same techs as yesterday showed up with 4 more cards. Put the first one in and it recognized the card. Called into TW and actually ended up getting the woman that did the cable card installs for all of panther's stadium. Took her a total of 5 minutes to set everything straight and I'm going through guided setup with 2 working cards now.


----------



## BruceShultes

jcfed said:


> UPDATE: Same techs as yesterday showed up with 4 more cards. Put the first one in and it recognized the card. Called into TW and actually ended up getting the woman that did the cable card installs for all of panther's stadium. Took her a total of 5 minutes to set everything straight and I'm going through guided setup with 2 working cards now.


In case you want to call your local TW and give them a suggestion for future installs, this is how we got mine to work after getting stuck on "please wait firmware update in progress".

We removed both cards and noticed that the manufacture date listed on the one that hung on the firmware update was older that the one that worked.

We then re-inserted the working card and replaced the other with a card that had the same manufacture date as the working one.

At that point everything started to work correctly on both cards.

It appears that some head-ends have problems performing the firmware update or there was a batch of cards that has problems receiving it. I suspect it is a problem with the head-end, since I believe the cable cards are essentially just flash memory.


----------



## jcfed

Further update. Interestingly enough the 2nd card receives EMMs and all that good stuff but the powerkey section states that it isn't getting any EMMs. Didn't seem to impact the install and I get all the channels so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Fofer

After many months of waiting, I finally got the S3, and the 60" Samsung DLP is on the way. :up: In the meantime I signed up for $199 lifetime TiVo Service. Then I tried to get the final piece of the puzzle: Cable Cards from Time Warner - Los Angeles (formerly Comcast.)

Okay, Time Warner says the Cable Cards are out of stock.  In the meantime they tried to sell me on their dual-tuner DVR, but hey... those are out of stock too. 

I went down to the local office (based on superbad2002's advice above) but the CSR confirmed that the Cable Cards are out of stock... the only way to get them when they are in stock, would be via appointment. Just keep calling them, I guess?

Okay... so now I have to wait until they get Cable Cards in. The CSR's had no idea how long it would be, guessing "maybe two months?" This seems a bit crazy. 

Oh well, something to look forward to. In the meantime I'll set it up with an OTA antenna. I'm a bit bewildered by this unexpected twist.


----------



## Kablemodem

Fofer, I am also getting the DVR and they didn't say anything about that being out of stock either. By the way, they are charging me $1.75 for the first card and around $5 for the second card.


----------



## Fofer

Different policies, lineups, prices (and equipment/inventory, I imagine) for each TW office.

I was told, as far as set top box choices go: there's a digital box, a single tuner HD DVR, and a dual tuner HD DVR. At the office all they had was the digital box, the lady was pushing one on me. Said they don't hand out the DVR's, those only come from installers. I left empty-handed.

The scheduled installer apparently will be bringing the single tuner DVR (no dual-tuners in stock, either.)

Of course, I want none of those, and just want two Cable Cards for my S3. When those Cards come in, I'm told the first one is free and the second is $6 or $7.

-shrug-


----------



## Kablemodem

She didn't say there were two versions of the HD DVR, but I don't really care as I'll still be using DirecTV until I get a second HDTV and S3 for my living room. I'll eventually move the cable DVR to a second bedroom.


----------



## pilott

Thanks to cableguy spending 15 minutes on the phone with me (after the 4th visit of people trying to figure out my problem) I now seem to be up and running. It turns out that none of the techs bothered verifying all the ids for both cards, and sure enough, the card that wasn't working had an incorrect number in their system and (for some reason) was missing 10 or so channels (that I watch). 

It was not:
1. Old cablecard firmware/production run.
2. Bad slot one on my TiVo.

I am pretty happy now, no more empty recordings (which would make my tivo hang for 30 seconds or so if I tried to watch while it was still recording). 

Now I just need to cross my fingers that they wont break any of the channels I care about with SDV.


----------



## hdabe

You never get the same answer twice when you speak with TWC CSR's. Three days I called TWC and asked about getting a Cable Card for a TIVO. The CSR told me they don't provide cable cards. I pressed him and asked him what if I was asking for a Cable Card compatible TV and not a TIVO, would he then have a Cable Card I could use? He said, no. TWC stopped providing Cable Cards. Hmmm. 

I called back today and was told that they do provide cable cards, that the first one's free and the second one's $6.95/month, the technician could provide both in one trip, the visit is 16.95 (or something around that price, don't remember the exact amount). He also emphasized that they could not provide help or any troubleshooting if something were to go wrong since they don't have experience knowledge of TIVO's. The guy kept using the word liability but I think he just was trying to sound official. 

Anyhow, the only thing that worries me, and this may sound somewhat paranoid, is the possibilty that TWC might do something to screw everyone who's got a S3. I imagine some engineer somewhere being instructed to send out some signal that screws up non-TWC receivers.


----------



## Fofer

I've called Time Warner twice now, and even went down to my TW local office. They claim that they while they are, in fact, offered... Time Warner Los Angeles is currently plum *out of stock* of Cable Cards, and that it might be a two month wait for them to get any more.

I just need to keep calling, waiting, and when they come in, make an appointment and a tech will deliver them.



This seems... wrong. Folks will be buying S3 TiVos, only to discover after the fact, that their Cable Company will delay their enjoyment, for a very long time. Maybe even indefinitely?

So my new Series 3 TiVo sits and waits, recording OTA only.


----------



## meatpuppetfactor

After much deliberation, I finally ordered an S3 from costco online today. For obvious reasons, I was hoping to log onto this forum and read that Time Warner's supply of cable cards was going to get better, not worse!

My Time Warner backstory thus far:

- In early December I purchased an HD TV so figured it was time to update to some HD cable TV. Not being able to yet afford the Series 3, I stupidly requested a DVR from Time Warner. Big Mistake.

- On the 15th December, the guys come out to install the Time Warner DVR. First impressions: "Eh, what is this that outdated hunk of plastic crap you're carrying with you?" - "Ah, I see, that's my new DVR is it?". The Moxi DVR. I knew I made a mistake there and then, before they'd even plugged it in.

- So they plug it in and it sounds like an electrical generator warming up in my living room. But hey, let's see how this thing works, right?

- They can't get it working. The TV guide doesn't work. The on demand services don't work. What's more, Time Warner's people with Time Warner equipment can't get it to work. They inform me that they have no more DVRs in their van, I'll have to ring Time Warner to get another appointment scheduled.

- Great. So I'm left with a DVR that doesn't work. I can't even tell what station I'm watching unless I refer to a print-out. Obviously due to the lack of information, the DVR can't record anything. Sure, you can pause - you can rewind - but that's about the extent of it.

- What's more, had this box proved functional, they sent out a model that didn't have HDMI. Oh sure, they have models with HDMI out. But you have to specifically request that. Otherwise you get handed the second hand unit that looks like its been through a war or two.

- I rang Time Warner 3 times. Reported the issue. They'll pass on my information to the appropriate department and have them call me back within 24 hours. Nobody called me back. Not once. Nobody helped me schedule another appointment. Nothing. I've been too busy with my job to schedule another half day off work, so i've just let it lie for the past 3 weeks.

I plan on visiting the local office this afternoon as I can't deal with another series of phonecalls that go nowhere, but rest assured, I will be putting up one hell of a fight to get 2 cable cards installed into my series 3. I won't be taking no for an answer.

A warning to all - never opt for a Time Warner MOXI DVR. It's impossible to go from a TIVO to this. Really. It's junk. I realize that it's unfair to judge due to Time Warner's inability to make it work, but from what I've experienced thus far, I'm not impressed with either company.

Note to Moxi: You'd probably have a better name for yourself in the DVR department if Time Warner actually serviced newer units to customers, rather than damaged second hand goods.

I'll let you know how I get on...


----------



## meatpuppetfactor

well, I've just returned from the local Time Warner office here in Los Angeles. On explaining my previous post's problems to the lady behind the counter, she cancelled last month's fee on the Moxi DVR.

I now have an appointment scheduled for Feb 5th for their guy to come out, take away the Moxi and install 2 x Cable Cards in my Series 3. It's worth noting that just because this appointment has been made, it does not mean that they have cable cards in stock... she didn't look like she'd have known one way or the other so I figured, why ask? The appointment has been made.

The only reason I opted for Feb 5th as an installation date is because I only just ordered the Series 3 from costco today - with a 7-10 day delivery estimate, I wanted to be safe!

More to follow come Feb 5th. Will they have 2 x Cable Cards when they arrive? Will they know how to install them? Will they be able to get everything working? I'll let you know. One thing's for certain, the Moxi DVR will be gone - and so will the noise it generates.


----------



## cableguy763

Today when I got into the office my boss had a shiny new S3 waiting for me in our headend. I waited for the installer-which was me-to get it all hooked up so I could install the cable cards. I inserted the cable card into slot 1, got the host and cable card ID and entered it into the DNCS. Less than two minutes later I was getting all of my channels. Then, the blue screen popped up saying firmware update in progress. The update took ten minutes. I then popped card two in the slot and then entered all of its information into the DNCS. Two minutes later all of my channels appeared. Then, just like the first card it had to do a firmware update. This one took about 15 minutes to do the upgrade. I now have a perfectly operating S3, and I could not have been happier with the installer. Let's give this thing the pepsi challenge with the 8300HD I have sitting next to it.


----------



## cramer

meatpuppetfactor said:


> Note to Moxi: You'd probably have a better name for yourself in the DVR department if Time Warner actually serviced newer units to customers, rather than damaged second hand goods.


But if TW were to hand out new boxes, they have to buy a bunch of new ones instead of pushing the **** that's already been paid for 19 times.


----------



## Teeps

meatpuppetfactor said:


> I only just ordered the Series 3 from costco today - with a 7-10 day delivery estimate, I wanted to be safe!


Just so you know; your new S-3 will be delivered in the retail box with a shipping label affixed. My wife said she had to sign for the box; so make sure someone is home to receive the package!


----------



## meatpuppetfactor

Teeps said:


> Just so you know; your new S-3 will be delivered in the retail box with a shipping label affixed. My wife said she had to sign for the box; so make sure someone is home to receive the package!


thanks for that! i'm getting it delivered to my office, so someone will be on hand to sign for it... i'm just nervous about getting it up and running. if you spend any time reading these forums, you become gripped by fear...

...but it's the same for everything. people who have a good experience have little need to seek out internet forums, let alone post on them.


----------



## Teeps

meatpuppetfactor said:


> thanks for that! i'm getting it delivered to my office, so someone will be on hand to sign for it... i'm just nervous about getting it up and running. if you spend any time reading these forums, you become gripped by fear...
> 
> ...but it's the same for everything. people who have a good experience have little need to seek out internet forums, let alone post on them.


For what it's worth I had mine, out of the box, up and running in less than 30 minutes. Including setting up the wireless connection and contacting TiVo for programming data.
Have yet to look at the instructions, for anything more than setting up the remote.

Waiting for cable cards on the 25th for final setup.


----------



## Starlamae

I am in Southern California and have been a Tivo user for about 8 years. I just recently got my S3 and have had either the worst technicians or the worst luck ever imagineable on this project.

My main problem is, after 5 different visits and 6 different techs, that they can get any of the channels above 99 to work except 419 which is UHD. I have a basic plan with the HD channels and the sports package.

Now they are trying to tell me that my Tivo is bad (which after about a month of this I'm starting to wonder...).

Has anyone else had this problem?

I've run the instructions like it's said and the Auth's have come through, but to no avail.

Currently I only have one card in the system as they took all the others back and like the rest only 419 is functional above 99.

Can anyone show me some LOVE out there?????


----------



## Meatball

Alright, you all got me worried now. I currently have 2 S2 Tivo's working fine connected to DirecTV.

I'm moving up to North Carolina, south of charlotte and I'm reading all these posts about "Cards" and such with Time Warner Cable up there. I've already scheduled the TW techs to come on site the day after I move up there with 3 Analog and one HD box. Am I in for trouble?

Here's some questions...

1) Will Tivo even work with the HD box or will I have to connect them to one of the Analog boxes?

2) If I can hook it up to the HD box, will I need to jump through hoops to get this stuff to work like having HD signal right into the TV and Analog into TV?

What am I getting myself into? Any suggestions?


----------



## dsol

I am currently a DirecTV subscriber, bought an S3 and am ready to switch to TWC. Unfortunately, I wasn't up to speed on what I needed to do when setting up the installation. So my install date is set for this Sat 1/26 but I didn't request cable cards. I just called to request the cards and they told me their system would not permit them to just add the cards - they would need to cancel my current appointment and set up a new one in approx two weeks. 

The CSR recommended that I keep the current appointment and take the box to the cable store and exchange it for the cable cards. According to her, it's a simple set-up - just insert the cards and it should work, but that doesn't sound like the case here. She also said she would make a note that I had requested the cards but I would probably need to get them myself - and could only do so AFTER the installation.

Is it crazy to expect that I can pick them up after the installation and have everything go smoothly? Or do I really need to wait yet another two weeks to get the right installation?


----------



## Kablemodem

My install is tomorrow so I can't speak from experence, but from what I have read you are better off installing the cards yourself and properly following the directions than having an impatient installer do it and screwing everything up. I am also switching from DirecTV to TWC.


----------



## ojayrn

Starlamae said:


> I am in Southern California and have been a Tivo user for about 8 years. I just recently got my S3 and have had either the worst technicians or the worst luck ever imagineable on this project.
> 
> My main problem is, after 5 different visits and 6 different techs, that they can get any of the channels above 99 to work except 419 which is UHD. I have a basic plan with the HD channels and the sports package.
> 
> Now they are trying to tell me that my Tivo is bad (which after about a month of this I'm starting to wonder...).
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> I've run the instructions like it's said and the Auth's have come through, but to no avail.
> 
> Currently I only have one card in the system as they took all the others back and like the rest only 419 is functional above 99.
> 
> Can anyone show me some LOVE out there?????


oh crap, it's funny you mention this. i was going to go order a cable card for my s3 because TW's hd box will not allow me to receive any channels over 99 except for the local hd! i have the digital plus hd tier. i should be able to receive tnthd, espnhd, discoveryhd and fswhd (also other digital channels) with this package. i even exchanged the box for another, but still the same problem. they tried sending a tech over to fix it, but he had no clue what the issue is, so i said maybe i'll try the cable card route....but i guess that's not gonna work either after hearing your story. i live in chino, ca btw.


----------



## minckster

ojayrn said:


> oh crap, it's funny you mention this. i was going to go order a cable card for my s3 because TW's hd box will not allow me to receive any channels over 99 except for the local hd! i have the digital plus hd tier. i should be able to receive tnthd, espnhd, discoveryhd and fswhd (also other digital channels) with this package. i even exchanged the box for another, but still the same problem. they tried sending a tech over to fix it, but he had no clue what the issue is, so i said maybe i'll try the cable card route....but i guess that's not gonna work either after hearing your story. i live in chino, ca btw.


 Oh my! Do you have the output from a cable box going _into_ the S3? You cannot use the S3 with a cable box. If you want to subscribe to cable, you must use CableCARDs, which work without problem for most people.

I suggest you read the "Series3 FAQ - Review - Photos" atop this forum, especially the FAQs between, "What sources can the S3 be used with?" and "How many CableCARDs are required for digital cable?"


----------



## ojayrn

minckster said:


> Oh my! Do you have the output from a cable box going _into_ the S3? You cannot use the S3 with a cable box. If you want to subscribe to cable, you must use CableCARDs, which work without problem for most people.
> 
> I suggest you read the "Series3 FAQ - Review - Photos" atop this forum, especially the FAQs between, "What sources can the S3 be used with?" and "How many CableCARDs are required for digital cable?"


no, i know how to connect a cable card with an s3 and the cable company. my problem is whether i use an hd cable box from TW *OR* TW cablecards, i don't get channels above 99 except for the local hd. (installer just left a few minutes ago scratching his head as to why it won't work) now since i have the hd tier, i should also be recieving tnthd, espnhd, etc. i don't even get the other digital channels.

the installer said he will have to see if others around my block have the same issue. it has to be something on TW's end since i returned 3 of their hd boxes trying to figure this out a couple months ago having the same prob. it can't be the signal in my house since the installer verified all signals were excellent.


----------



## BruceShultes

ojayrn said:


> no, i know how to connect a cable card with an s3 and the cable company. my problem is whether i use an hd cable box from TW *OR* TW cablecards, i don't get channels above 99 except for the local hd. (installer just left a few minutes ago scratching his head as to why it won't work) now since i have the hd tier, i should also be recieving tnthd, espnhd, etc. i don't even get the other digital channels.
> 
> the installer said he will have to see if others around my block have the same issue. it has to be something on TW's end since i returned 3 of their hd boxes trying to figure this out a couple months ago having the same prob. it can't be the signal in my house since the installer verified all signals were excellent.


Since you had the same problem with a HD cable box, there is probably something set up wrong on your account with TW.

Assuming your local TW is anything like mine, to receive anything above 99 except for the local HD, you need to have both their Digital Package and their HD package.

I would call TW and ask them to make sure that all the packages are shown as active on your account.

When I first had the cable cards installed in the S3, I was having similar problems, in spite of the fact that all of the channels above 99 were still coming in on my HD cable box. Apparently TW needed to activate the additional on the setting in my account for the cable cards as well. I few minutes after I finished the call, they all started to come in on the S3.


----------



## loonyboi

Boy what a day I've been having.

My cable cards, which had worked fine for about a month, stopped working the other night. I can't get anything other than local channels (but at least I get them in HD!). I can't even get basic cable channels like CNN. (I do get SciFi at least).

This morning a tech showed up. He called in, they re-ran authorization and it didn't do anything. Somehow they sent this guy out without any replacement cablecards, so he had to call dispatch to send someone over with them. At least they sent over a supervisor, so at least I had someone who had some idea what he was doing. They swapped out the cards, but nope, still no luck. 

They then checked the signal (no problems) and then said it was an IT issue, and that their IT department would be contacting me.

Not trusting Time Warner for a second (many years of service have made me a bitter man), I called their support line and got the runaround a few times. Everyone I spoke with there said that IT doesn't actually contact customers, so if I was going to wait for them to contact me, it would be a very long wait indeed.

I finally got a supervisor who was willing to deal with me. She called IT (who reiterated that they don't talk to customers, just techs on-site), then dispatch. It now looks like dispatch is going to be sending someone else out here, who will contact IT while on-site. But I don't know that for certain yet. 

Yeesh. What a pain. I swear, I hate Time Warner. Everything is like pulling teeth with them.


----------



## abredt

Kablemodem said:


> My install is tomorrow so I can't speak from experence, but from what I have read you are better off installing the cards yourself and properly following the directions than having an impatient installer do it and screwing everything up. I am also switching from DirecTV to TWC.


Been there,...

I'm in Northridge and TW West Valley phone people were not able to authorize them. They said they were doing it, but it never was correct - I tried several times with different phone calls.

The tech guy who came and did them siad it's a different department. He called the dispatcher to get it done.

CB


----------



## NEisenman

I just had my Series 3 installed yesterday by TWC in NYC. The technician, believe it or not, was pretty knowledgable, but there are still many problems. 

1. We set up the cable cards during the guided setup process and the TWC tech called in the host ID numbers to activate them. Then during the rest of the setup the machine kept re-booting to update cable card firmware. This happened 6 times and a wasted hour. 

2. Then we called TiVo who told us to do the set-up without the cable cards installed and then install the cable cards. After doing this we finally got through the set-up process, but no channels were coming though. 

3. We rebooted the machine and went thought the guided set up process again. This time only the local channels (both SD and HD) were working along with TBS and some shopping networks. No other channels (ESPN, CNN, MSNBC etc... ) were working, including all the premium channels I bought and some local cable access channels. 

4. There is just a grey screen. and when I did the signal strength the signals all came up strong, but still just a grey screen 

5. I have a Pioneer Elite PRO-1110 Plasma. 

6. My questions are these: 
a) is it possible to receive some channels even if the cable cards either are not functioning or not set up properly? 
b) has anyone else had a similar problem? I have searched the forum, but could not find an answer ... although I have read all the horror stories of set up problems ... 
c) is this a problem that will be solved with new cards, or can a technician come out to re-install the cards? 
d) could I do this myself? if so do I need to call TWC to set up the cable cards again, or talk to TiVo about the issue? (I have already set up a TWC person to come on Friday, but I am hoping to solve sooner. 
e) i tried changing the settings on the video output and on the Pioneer, but no results ... is there something else I could try? 

any help would be appreciated 

NE


----------



## hookbill

I've got a problem right now with 3 channels now coming in. 2 channels I could care less about. One I do care about. 

These are digital channels and at first I only had a problem with one channel. Now since September two more channels have gone out. I had a tech come out today and he could not fix it. He just wanted to put the cards in and out which caused the endless reboots. Finally he made a call and they said I have a bad TiVo. I said bull, this thing was working fine before you played with the cards (except the three stations). I then did the fix for the endless reboot and had him install the cable cards EXACTLY as the directions said. Wasn't easy, he kept wanting me to do this, do that but I had the cards and the remote and I said no.  

Finally we got the cable up and running and I told him it has to be a mapping problem. He made a call to head end and they said no, check all connections. He checked some connections then told me sorry, nothing else he can do. I told him that law requires them to make the cable cards work. He said he would talk to his supervisor.

So what's my next step? Wait for a call? Call TW and start asking for credits until it gets fixed?


----------



## loonyboi

Problem found.

I switched to component video and it works fine. So for whatever reason, the issue lies between the TiVo and my television (Sony 34XBR960). 

I called TiVo, and they told me to check my television's HDMI settings. Which of course is silly because it has no such settings to check. It's also weird that I was able to use my Time Warner DVR for over a year with no problems via HDMI, and now all of a sudden I'm having them with the Series3?

Is this a known software issue? The person I spoke with refused to say that, insisting that it must be an issue with my television. This just seems like a nasty bug to me on the TiVo side, and not something with my TV.


----------



## Kablemodem

My intall started off on the wrong foot - no cable cards on the work order - but the guy came back in about 20 minutes with the cards. He had to connect to the house first and then connected to each of the rooms in which I will eventually have cable. The cable card install went fine but after the guy left I notice that I only get about 20% of the channels. The guy also brought a Moxi DVR which was included in my package but he couldn't get it to work. He said the signal was too weak and he would have someone come back another day with an amplifier. Could the weak signal be affecting the S3 as well? He split the room with the S3 before he split the other three rooms so that the S3 would have the strongest signal.


----------



## martymar

my complaint letter to time warner still haven't sent it yet but i sure will...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CableCARD&#61652;s Complaint Letter.

I am a long time Time warner cable customer (since 2001) I have enjoyed good service up to the point I requested CableCARD&#61652; installation for my newly acquired a Tivo Series 3 Digital Video Recorder this past Christmas. I set an appointment for January 3rd, in which i was charged $30.30 for the installation of the first CableCARD&#61652; and $19 for the second. both CableCARD&#61652;s were to be installed in the Tivo (it requires two cards for dual tuner functionality). 

January 3rd the technician arrives at 2:30pm and the installation went smoothly but a little over a week later i was missing channels thus the problems began. I exchanged the Tivo for fear of having a defective unit, I called Time Warner on the 13th of January to help me resolve the missing channels problem after 2 hours of nowhere , they recommended to set an appointment for a technician to come out to initialize the CableCARD&#61652;s.

January 18th the technician arrives at 4pm (incidentally the appointment was from 1pm to 4pm) only to tell me he has never heard of CableCARD&#61652;s before and he is not the person to do this job, only a Time Warner in house technician can do the CableCARD&#61652; initializations (or installations). At this point I'm very upset at having to wait the whole day for a technician to come help me only to tell me someone else has to do it. I call Time Warner again and politely ask for immediate assistance with the CableCARD&#61652;s since the channels i was receiving were not even cable channels most were the local channels. I was not getting the channels I subscribed to. After another fruitless two hours on the phone , I consented to yet another visit (which meant losing my third day to get these cards turned on).

January 24th a rather rude technician (#3983) arrives at 9:45am to try and help me get CableCARD&#61652;s instead he checks my cable connection and gives a sales pitch for using the Time Warner DVR as opposed to the Tivo with CableCARD&#61652;s. I make it clear I fully understand the limitations of the technology behind the CableCARD&#61652;s and I accept those limitations. He reluctantly calls dispatch to tell them i am missing some channels and requests instructions on what he should he do. The dispatcher asks for the CableCARD&#61652; serial numbers and to wait for for ten minutes. Ten minutes pass and nothing happens then the technician (who seems to have no interest in helping me) offers me 2 solutions either add a Time Warner dvr box or get another appointment (for an allegedly higher level technician). This is totally unacceptable I felt like I was literally being pushed to stop trying to use CableCARD&#61652; based devices. There was not any point in observing the technicians that I felt they really were trying to get the service up and running. In fact, it was more like they were hindrances to getting them working so that I may give up and rent a cable box. So the technician leaves saying wait another ten minutes if still no service make another appointment. 

I called Time Warner to explicitly explain to them their legal obligation (as per the FCC) to fully support CableCARD&#61652; customers and offer service equal to that of cable box rental customers. I have been out of cable service since the 13th and was told I would get a service credit for the loss of service. I have yet to receive the credit nor the service to date only a marathon of appointments. The next one is scheduled for January 29th. At this point if I cannot get proper assistance I will give up on the prospect for the CableCARD&#61652; service and cable all together. I will also file a formal complaint to the FCC for poor and negligent service on Time Warner's behalf to a paying customer.


 Sincerely Martin
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TWC NYC
Tivo Series 3
Sharp 32" AQUOS (CableCARD ready)


----------



## pmiranda

Surprise! TW-Austin quietly seems to have switched Versus(470) and Nick Toons (125) without any warning. The only reason I won't call them lying pieces of garbage for it is that they don't even list the channels that they switch anywhere official. Pretty convenient that it allows the lying CSRs to blame any cablecard problem on switched channels.
They also screwed up billing this month. Even though I have autopay they show last month's bill as unpaid.

Too bad the TiVo alternative is with HD-lite via satellite and a different incompatible future in MPEG4.
Maybe someday Grande will come to my side of Austin (or I'll move somewhere they have service).


----------



## Starlamae

ojayrn said:


> oh crap, it's funny you mention this. i was going to go order a cable card for my s3 because TW's hd box will not allow me to receive any channels over 99 except for the local hd! i have the digital plus hd tier. i should be able to receive tnthd, espnhd, discoveryhd and fswhd (also other digital channels) with this package. i even exchanged the box for another, but still the same problem. they tried sending a tech over to fix it, but he had no clue what the issue is, so i said maybe i'll try the cable card route....but i guess that's not gonna work either after hearing your story. i live in chino, ca btw.


I'm learning as I go. I called a CSR after reading about these different problems and asked her if she could send me a 'hit' so I can watch the EMM's and they did go up as she hit the card, but no new channels.

BTW the final installer that came out insisted that my Tivo was bad and there was nothing more they could do and left. He was (at my request) sent out by a Supervisor. Anyway back to the call. She asked me if I had cablecard capabilities on my TV too and I looked and sure enough it's there.

So she had me remove the CC from the Tivo, insert it in the TV and she remarried it to the TV and sent a hit. Now I get no digital channels and only the local HD's whereas before I got most all the digitals and only 419 in HD.

She said, "well maybe it's NOT your Tivo" and scheduled my 8th technician in the last 7 service calls. SEVEN FREAKIN' SERVICE CALLS AND IT STILL DOESN'T WORK RIGHT!!!!!!!

The moral of the story is though if it works in your TV right, it should work in the Tivo right. So far neither have worked correctly. I'll update my Post after Friday with the results in the hopes that it will help somebody else in the future.


----------



## mercurial

Kablemodem said:


> My intall started off on the wrong foot - no cable cards on the work order - but the guy came back in about 20 minutes with the cards. He had to connect to the house first and then connected to each of the rooms in which I will eventually have cable. The cable card install went fine but after the guy left I notice that I only get about 20% of the channels. The guy also brought a Moxi DVR which was included in my package but he couldn't get it to work. He said the signal was too weak and he would have someone come back another day with an amplifier. Could the weak signal be affecting the S3 as well? He split the room with the S3 before he split the other three rooms so that the S3 would have the strongest signal.


Your problem is you got Kable Kards and the S3 only takes Cable Cards....

Seriously, from what I saw, the signal CAN be an issue with it seeing the authorization messages but I'd put better money on them not being properly authorized in the provisioning system.


----------



## Stormspace

loonyboi said:


> Problem found.
> 
> I switched to component video and it works fine. So for whatever reason, the issue lies between the TiVo and my television (Sony 34XBR960).
> 
> I called TiVo, and they told me to check my television's HDMI settings. Which of course is silly because it has no such settings to check. It's also weird that I was able to use my Time Warner DVR for over a year with no problems via HDMI, and now all of a sudden I'm having them with the Series3?
> 
> Is this a known software issue? The person I spoke with refused to say that, insisting that it must be an issue with my television. This just seems like a nasty bug to me on the TiVo side, and not something with my TV.


Welcome to the world of DRM. You can thank your congressman for any issues you have using the HDMI ports on your TV and AV equipment. I predict that more people over the next few years will be using component connections over HDMI and that the whole HDMI interface will die.


----------



## martymar

So what do you guys think the reason is for the missing channels issue? is it just a matter of sending multiple hits?

---------------------------
TWC NYC
Tivo Series 3
Sharp 32" AQUOS (CableCARD ready)


----------



## WSP

*TW - Austin

It appears that sometime in the last week, TW Austin has moved KXAN-DT to switched video. KXAN-DT is the local HD NBC station. KXAN-DT is listed as part of the "Basic" lineup for TW in Austin.

In the past you could always receive the "Basic" services without a STB. Is this a franchise violation?*


----------



## WSP

TW - Austin

Need to correct my previous post about KXAN. The problem is that the signal level for this channel is way down. They are sending a tech to adjust the signal levels later today.


----------



## cableguy763

They did not move KXAN-DT to switched video. So no franchise violation.


----------



## Kablemodem

mercurial said:


> Your problem is you got Kable Kards and the S3 only takes Cable Cards....
> 
> Seriously, from what I saw, the signal CAN be an issue with it seeing the authorization messages but I'd put better money on them not being properly authorized in the provisioning system.


I think you are right. I checked out the cable card screens and there was something that looked like an error message. I'm not at home and I don't remember exactly what it said. I took out the splitters and ran the line directly to the S3 so I don't think it is a signal strength problem. I also tried a component cable instead of HDMI but that didn't make a difference.


----------



## Teeps

Got my cards installed today. The tech that came (lucky me) had never done a TiVo. And, as stated many times in other posts, he wanted to slam both cards at the same time.

I remained firm that he please follow TiVo instruction sheet, which he did.

So in goes card 1, TiVo sees it, assigns a network id #; time warner tech calls it in. In a few minutes the card is reporting having received AUTH.

Test channels; no encrypted channels.

Then TiVo reports it's doing a firmware upgrade WTF??? Didn't see anything in the instructions about that.... TiVo screen says could take 40 minutes or longer.

I tell TW tech to leave me the other card and I'll wait out the upgrade. He agrees and leaves.

About 10 minutes later TiVo is finished with firmware upgrade.

I install card 2; call tech support (everyone on TW end very polite and were tripping over themselves to help) to get card to AUTH.

About 20 minutes later I am receiving encrypted channels, that I want, and all is good.
But only with card 2; card 1 still no encrypted stations.

THE BIGGEST PROBLEM NOW, IS TIVO CHANNEL GUIDE IS NOT ACCURATE...
I'll be calling TiVo later today.

Summary: 
card 2 gets Speed, Verses, DiscHD. (important to me)
card 1 is only allowing analog stations
TiVo guide reports old TW lineup


----------



## NEisenman

an update to an earlier post ... 

As suggested I had TWC send a signal (a "hit") to my cable cards. This did nothing the first time. I tried again the next day just in case another hit would work. This time 95% of the channels are coming in, although some drop out after a while, and still no ESPNHD. The technician is coming again today. Should I have TWC send another hit? Would that solve the missing 5%? Do repeated hits strengthen the connection? Should I have the technician change the cards? 

OR ... 

Should I leave well enough alone and not have the technician do anything? 

is this a problem with the cards? or TWC's system, or TiVo? 

Thanks 

Nick


----------



## JKay

When I purchased my HD TV I had Comcast. I was able to tune the local network channel off basic cable with the QAM tuner in the TV. TWC took over the cable franchise about 3 months ago. I just did a digital cable scan with the TV and a direct cable feed. I was surprised that I am not getting any of the local networks HD feeds with the QAM tuner. I do get a few of the local networks digital secondary (junk) channels, but not a single one of the major feeds I use to get with Comcast.


----------



## minckster

Teeps said:


> THE BIGGEST PROBLEM NOW, IS TIVO CHANNEL GUIDE IS NOT ACCURATE...


 If you go to Settings > Channels > Channel List, you'll see a message on the bottom of the screen, "Press ENTER if this is the wrong channel lineup". Press Enter and follow the onscreen instructions and you'll repeat the part of Guided Setup related to choosing your channel lineup.

If you still have problems, you can select among TiVo's available lineups _manually_ instead of following TiVo's Q&A about what channels you receive. Start the process outlined in the previous paragraph again, but watch carefully for another message on the bottom of the screen about pressing Enter (or some other key, my memory is fuzzy) to enter advanced channel setup. Once you get into that, you can pick each available lineup in turn and browse up and down the channels and their networks. Pick the lineup that most closely resembles what you actually receive.

Can someone help us out with some details about manually choosing a channel lineup? I'm feeling a bit lazy about repeating the channels portion of Guided Setup to get exact instructions.


----------



## ksurgenor

The install rep called me at 4:45 and said he had a job to finish up, that he was in the neighborhood, and would be over in a few minutes. I said he was early and that my appointment was from 5-8. My friggin fault that I wasn't home yet but he was early. My wife was here though. Anyway... of course he didn't show. I spoke with im at 7pm and he said he had another little job to go to but that he hadn't forgotten about me and he would be out tonight. Well low and behold it is friggin 8:45 and I have called the guy like 20 times and he won't answer his phone. I called TW and was on hold for 10 minutes then got disconnected. Again on hold for another 30 minutes I finally got thru and got dispatch to give him a call but they couldn't reach him. Got the sups name but I doubt it will do any good. I will try to leverage it into a bill credit or something. Hope he shows up tonite! I hate cable companies!


----------



## ksurgenor

Just got a call from TW... apparently the installer had a "family emergency". I went ballistic. The caller said that a supervisor was being dispatched to my apartment but that she didn't have an ETA. What the hell is wrong with companies that they friggin think they can screw around the little guy and expect it to be okay. I am going to get something for this.


----------



## Kablemodem

I think I remember a few years back there was a law that if the cable company doesn't keep an appointment you are automatically entitled to a credit. It may have been a CA thing.


----------



## hookbill

Kablemodem said:


> I think I remember a few years back there was a law that if the cable company doesn't keep an appointment you are automatically entitled to a credit. It may have been a CA thing.


Most of the cable companies do credit you something, but you have to ask.


----------



## editedby

Just curious, has any TWC New York Manhattan customer been able to cleanly install an S3? Time is running out on my free lifetime switch, but having read a few pages here, the situation seems dire. :^( ... {old school emoticon!}

edit begins:
Ok did a thread search, sounds like S3 installs are no longer as problematic as they were a few months ago ... but if anyone has any tips to smooth the way I'd appreciate it 
TIA


----------



## appliance

Personally, I'd go ahead and take the plunge. That Lifetime Subscription thing is too valuable to pass by in my opinion. And, once I got my cable cards installed, I've had relatively few problems. That's not say I've had _no_ problems, but I'd still say it's worth your time now.


----------



## DrWho453

Well, I finally got my cable cards installed today from TWC in Raleigh (I had hoped to have done after thanksgiving but I ran low on money so I am just now getting it installed. At least I had OTA HD). After getting past a couple of issues (one being the guy was running a cable directly from the outside cable box to my tivo and forgot to hook the end to the cable box so of course we couldn't get the card to authorize  ), the tivo looked like everything was up and running perfectly. We tested 280 (Discovery HD) and 291 (ESPNHD) and they came up with no problem. The tech left, I finished the guided setup and thought everything was fine. Well it turns out that I can get channel 204 (UNC and all of the UNC DT and HD channels) and 255 (CBS HD and all of its DT channels) and the channels above 255. However, I can not get channels 211-250 which is ABC HD and DT, NBC HD and DT, and FOX HD and DT. Tivo says that there is no signal. Well, the tech had to come back anyway because he left his cell phone charger so I asked him about it and he checked the lines and there is a good signal coming in for those channels. We tried going directly to the cable box outside again and still can't get it going. TW suggested running guided setup again. I didn't think it would make a difference but I decided I would do it again and see what happens. I let the cable guy go but the guided setup still did not fix the problem. Before I call TW again, anyone have any suggestion as to what the problem might be?


----------



## alyssa

First thought without really thinking about it,
have them try & reauthorize the cards. The tech doesn't have to come out, you can do this on the phone with a TW tech.


----------



## Ariel817

Well, I went through a two-week whipping to get cablecards out of TW in Arlington, TX... but they are in, finally... and I think working okay. 

Anyway, I would say....here's the deal..... they have Grade-A techs and definitely NOT Grade-A techs.. if you work days and want an evening call.... oh, so sorry, too bad.

I did end up with Grade-A daytime (usually knock off by 3 PM) techs who stayed late and came at 5:15......... because by this time I'd bumped my complaints up to VP level through a great first-line customer service guy named Johnathon who not only cared, but cared enough to call from his personal cell phone a couple of times after his shift was over to check my status, and ran it up the flagpole back at his office the next day.

So....... my advice is... go ahead and take some time off work and see if you can get the knowledgable daytime techs.

Also, when you place the call, ask them to have spares on hand. They probably won't, although they are aware of the high failure rate they are also low stock on the cards in the warehouses. Still, try to insist.

And... good luck. Go with God. All that!

It eventually IS worth it.


----------



## hookbill

Ariel817 said:


> Well, I went through a two-week whipping to get cablecards out of TW in Arlington, TX... but they are in, finally... and I think working okay.
> 
> Anyway, I would say....here's the deal..... they have Grade-A techs and definitely NOT Grade-A techs.. if you work days and want an evening call.... oh, so sorry, too bad.
> 
> I did end up with Grade-A daytime (usually knock off by 3 PM) techs who stayed late and came at 5:15......... because by this time I'd bumped my complaints up to VP level through a great first-line customer service guy named Johnathon who not only cared, but cared enough to call from his personal cell phone a couple of times after his shift was over to check my status, and ran it up the flagpole back at his office the next day.
> 
> So....... my advice is... go ahead and take some time off work and see if you can get the knowledgable daytime techs.
> 
> Also, when you place the call, ask them to have spares on hand. They probably won't, although they are aware of the high failure rate they are also low stock on the cards in the warehouses. Still, try to insist.
> 
> And... good luck. Go with God. All that!
> 
> It eventually IS worth it.


I am finding that in my area on the lower tier level you meet all kinds of resistance in regards to getting a problem resolved. They just recently changed the area that my techs come out of and I could see a different attitude in these techs. They were not as willing to help.

I had a problem not receiving 3 channels. The tech basically pulled my cards out, put them back incorrectly and I had to take over from that point to fix it. 

He left saying it was a TiVo problem, too bad so sad. I thought not.

Fortunately I remembered a persons name who had fixed a cable card problem for me in the past. Even though I did not deal with her specifically I was able to find her. From that point on the whole level of service went from lousy to first class. I documented it on a thread located here .

The story is still not finished as I still have one problem channel but the amount of effort that this person has gone through over a 48 hour period was amazing. I'm hopefull that it will be resolved completely by Monday.

I believe that TW really wants to work with us on this. I think the resistance you find depends literally out of what office your tech comes from.


----------



## pmiranda

DrWho453 said:


> I can not get channels 211-250 which is ABC HD and DT, NBC HD and DT, and FOX HD and DT. Tivo says that there is no signal. Well, the tech had to come back anyway because he left his cell phone charger so I asked him about it and he checked the lines and there is a good signal coming in for those channels. We tried going directly to the cable box outside again and still can't get it going. TW suggested running guided setup again. I didn't think it would make a difference but I decided I would do it again and see what happens. I let the cable guy go but the guided setup still did not fix the problem. Before I call TW again, anyone have any suggestion as to what the problem might be?


What's the signal strength on those channels? If it's an authorization problem (easily fixed with a phone call to the right person), it will be just as high as channels you get.


----------



## crazywater

> However, I can not get channels 211-250 which is ABC HD and DT, NBC HD and DT, and FOX HD and DT. Tivo says that there is no signal. Well, the tech had to come back anyway because he left his cell phone charger so I asked him about it and he checked the lines and there is a good signal coming in for those channels. We tried going directly to the cable box outside again and still can't get it going. TW suggested running guided setup again. I didn't think it would make a difference but I decided I would do it again and see what happens. I let the cable guy go but the guided setup still did not fix the problem. Before I call TW again, anyone have any suggestion as to what the problem might be?


I had exactly the same problem and I am in Raleigh as well. Only got the HD locals but not the premium HD channels. TW came back and checked outside and found the problem to be there. My TiVo said the signal strength was in the 90s for the channels I was not getting. So I think you need to get them back out there again to check outside, it wouldn't hurt if they brough extra cards as well.


----------



## DrWho453

DrWho453 said:


> Well, I finally got my cable cards installed today from TWC in Raleigh (I had hoped to have done after thanksgiving but I ran low on money so I am just now getting it installed. At least I had OTA HD). After getting past a couple of issues (one being the guy was running a cable directly from the outside cable box to my tivo and forgot to hook the end to the cable box so of course we couldn't get the card to authorize  ), the tivo looked like everything was up and running perfectly. We tested 280 (Discovery HD) and 291 (ESPNHD) and they came up with no problem. The tech left, I finished the guided setup and thought everything was fine. Well it turns out that I can get channel 204 (UNC and all of the UNC DT and HD channels) and 255 (CBS HD and all of its DT channels) and the channels above 255. However, I can not get channels 211-250 which is ABC HD and DT, NBC HD and DT, and FOX HD and DT. Tivo says that there is no signal. Well, the tech had to come back anyway because he left his cell phone charger so I asked him about it and he checked the lines and there is a good signal coming in for those channels. We tried going directly to the cable box outside again and still can't get it going. TW suggested running guided setup again. I didn't think it would make a difference but I decided I would do it again and see what happens. I let the cable guy go but the guided setup still did not fix the problem. Before I call TW again, anyone have any suggestion as to what the problem might be?


Well I think the problem may have been cable card 2 was not authorized. When I looked at both cards, card 1 was cp auth but card 2 was not but both cards could get the 280 and 291 but not the 211-250. I was going to call the cable company back today but sometime before 9:30 last night the second card go cp authorized and now 211-250 are working so hopefully I won't have any more problems although this morning the series 3 only got 3 minutes of the This old house program even though it shows a 30 minute bar when playing only 3 minutes was green. It had no problems getting ask this old house which came on later. I thought, ok maybe I lost the signal during that time, however as a backup I still have tivo 1 recording some of these shows and it got the full 30 mins so I don't know what happened. Oh well, I still love the tivo and at least I can get the CW 22 and myRDC in HD off the antenna since TW doesn't offer it on the cable.


----------



## gmyles

NEisenman said:


> an update to an earlier post ...
> 
> As suggested I had TWC send a signal (a "hit") to my cable cards. This did nothing the first time. I tried again the next day just in case another hit would work. This time 95% of the channels are coming in, although some drop out after a while, and still no ESPNHD. The technician is coming again today. Should I have TWC send another hit? Would that solve the missing 5%? Do repeated hits strengthen the connection? Should I have the technician change the cards?
> 
> OR ...
> 
> Should I leave well enough alone and not have the technician do anything?
> 
> is this a problem with the cards? or TWC's system, or TiVo?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick


Nick,

I have the same exact problem -- no premium (HBO) or HDNet channels showing, just the grey screen. I have TW in southern california (formerly Adelphia).

I also have a HD cable box, and all the channels are fine using the box.

Repeated re-authorization (once using the automated phone system, once over the phone with tech support) has not helped.

Any news on your end?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## gmyles

I had no premium channels, no HDNet, etc, but other channels were working (Time Warner Southern California). Repeated reauthorizations ("hits") did not work. 

While on the phone with TW tech support, I noticed in my CableCard setup in Tivo that in Conditional Access, "Auth" was "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY". 

Searching for that term online, I found a mention in the "Official RCN CableCard Thread" where sysdude recommended to someone that "They have to 'hit' the cards again with a stronger signal".

I asked the tech to do that. She was reluctant, because they were taught that "initialization" (that's what they call the stronger signal hit) can "fry" your cards. But she tried it anyway, and IT WORKED!!!

Now Auth is "SUBSCRIBED" for both cards, and the channels are showing perfectly.

I spent hours on hold with tech support this weekend, and I hope this helps others!

Thank you, sysdude, whoever you are.

Good luck all,
Greg


----------



## Kablemodem

gmyles said:


> I had no premium channels, no HDNet, etc, but other channels were working (Time Warner Southern California). Repeated reauthorizations ("hits") did not work.
> 
> While on the phone with TW tech support, I noticed in my CableCard setup in Tivo that in Conditional Access, "Auth" was "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY".


I have the same error message on both cards. I am getting only about 20% of all channels and no premiums or HD channels. A tech is supposed to come today.


----------



## gmyles

Kablemodem said:


> I have the same error message on both cards. I am getting only about 20% of all channels and no premiums or HD channels. A tech is supposed to come today.


What is frustrating is that the techs can't do anything onsite! They can only call into the call center and double-check the numbers (card #, host #) and have them send out hits. And they wait as long on hold with their call center as we do!

Make sure to tell him about the stronger hit...


----------



## superbad2002

I was lucky (I think) and my cards installed quickly and easily. I love HD Tivo and can't go back now. 

I am having intermittent problems with the Cable Cards, though, and I actually think this is a Tivo thing. I'll be flipping through channels, or going from one input on my tv to another and then back to HD Tivo, and suddenly the premium channels are gone. When I say no premium, what I get is basic cable (below channel 99) plus the local HD stations.

I reboot Tivo and everything is back. This happens frequently enough that it is a real pain, and you can't be sure it won't interfere with recordings (I've already missed one) since it happens suddenly without notice and the only fix I've come up with is a Tivo reboot.

Anybody else experience this or know of a fix? It is possible that when on another input (one of which includes a second Tivo S2) my clicking messes up my HD Tivo, but it doesn't really explain why the channels get dropped until a reboot.

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Kablemodem

gmyles said:


> What is frustrating is that the techs can't do anything onsite! They can only call into the call center and double-check the numbers (card #, host #) and have them send out hits. And they wait as long on hold with their call center as we do!
> 
> Make sure to tell him about the stronger hit...


The guy who came out today was experienced with the S3 and he knew exactly what he was doing , although he arrived at 12:15 for a 8-12 apointment. He had the cards rehit, which didn't work, so he pulled the cards, reinserted them and had them rehit again. Card 1 worked right away, but card 2 didn't. He said card 2 always gives him trouble. After unsuccessfully hitting it a few more times he replaced the card and it worked after a couple of tries. I seem to be getting all my channels although I didn't have time to go through them all. They also replaced my DVR with a new one and it worked right away. The weak signal nonsense was just the original installer's excuse to cut and run. So, all is good now AFAIK.


----------



## DrWho453

Well I just ran into a problem last night. I recorded Heros and Sunstrip 60 last night from cable channel 6 NBC. Heros recorded with no problems, however, 20 minutes into Sunstrip 60, the tivo lost the signal. The screen went grey. The tivo was still recording CSI Miami on 255 CBS HDTV with no problems. I checked the cable cards and both still said CP Auth and I could not see any difference between what it said at the time and what it normally shows. The system diagnostic showed the tuner 0 was not tunned and tunner 1 was tunned to 255. Fortunantly, tivo series 2 was also recording the show on channel 6 and it got the entire show. I understand people have had issues with losing the HD channels but I can't figure out why I would lose the standard cable channel. Its not encrypted and what is strange is when the tivo stopped the recording at 11, the signal came back and I could watch the NBC news. I hope this won't happen to often, makes me afraid that I am going to miss something. I think this is what happened with this old house which I noted in a previous message.


----------



## Kablemodem

I've lost all my premium and HD channels and most of my analog and digital channels again. They don't show up on the DVR either, so it isn't a TiVo issue.


----------



## derekcbart

This morning the channel lineup conversion happened and, much to my surprise, TiVo got all of the new channel information correct on the first try after running Guided Setup again. I was very nervous about this and I had read some posts about it being a nightmare, but my experience was very good. Just FYI.


----------



## Teeps

SO FAR SO GOOD...

SEE THIS THREAD: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4816848&highlight=TEEPS#post4816848


----------



## abredt

Love TiVo - BUT !!

Last night my TiVo-3 stopped recording "Prison Break" 46 minutes into the show. (8:00 to 8:46)

Then it recorded all of "24" (9:00 to 10:00) on the same channel.

No other prigrams were set to record at those times and I was not watching any programs. My connections are by component cables.

What a waste of money to have to record everything on my TiVo-2 in case TiVo-3 doesn't get it all. Any idea what's going on?

CB


----------



## pl1

abredt said:


> Love TiVo - BUT !!Last night my TiVo-3 stopped recording "Prison Break" 46 minutes into the show. (8:00 to 8:46)Then it recorded all of "24" (9:00 to 10:00) on the same channel.


Sounds like you may have been bitten by the EAS (Emergency Alert System). If this stupid thing comes on, it knocks your S3 out to live TV and the S3 does not know how to restart it's recording. Hopefully they will fix this.


----------



## TiVolunteer

pl1 said:


> Sounds like you may have been bitten by the EAS (Emergency Alert System). If this stupid thing comes on, it knocks your S3 out to live TV and the S3 does not know how to restart it's recording. Hopefully they will fix this.


It *may* have been the "Emergency Alert bug" but I think, more than likely, it is is the "Missing channels" bug that is described earlier in this thread (and elsewhere). I have seen the same type of situation as Abredt while watching something live (Yes, my wife and daughter still watch certain shows live -- at least I've got them trained to wait until 15 min after the hour and they skip through commercials).

We've had it occur on HD and SD, digital and analog, encrypted, and unencrypted. However, the common element in all instances was that it was a "mapped" channel that uses the Cable Card to get its mapping.

A recent instance occurred on an analog channel that is also mapped to another channel number (subject for a whole other thread). On our Time Warner Cable system, Disney is channel 53 (analog) but is also analog on channel 181 (same feed but mapped to two different numbers). My wife and daughter were watching a Disney movie live on Channel 181 when I hear a shout from across the house -- "Dad, the cable is 'messing up' again". I go into the family room and find that they are looking at a gray screen. I quickly ascertain that the other Series 3's are not having the same problem, and get them to move to the other room while I debug that one. I determined the following before the channel came back on its own (about 9 minutes)

a) The analog feed was still there because the other Tivo was getting it 
b) The analog feed was still reaching the TiVo in question because it was still showing up on channel 53. The only problem was the mapping to channel 181.
c) The recording stopped at the point that the screen went gray but it still thought it was recording (red icon). It stayed that way until I forced a channel change. The recording that was left in the "Now Playing" stopped at the point it went gray not at the point I changed the channel.
d) Both tuners had the same problem.
e) Both Cable Cards showed Authorized.
f) Could not test signal strength because the channel in question was analog
g) Changing channels and then changing back did not fix it at least not initially. 
h) The channel returned on its own after about 9 minutes.

I've had other instances in which the missing channel was Time Warners HD feed of local stations. Similar in some respects to what happened above but a few key differences
a) In those situations, it was only one tuner and not both.
b) In some situations, only a reboot cleared it. Or maybe we didn't wait long enough for it to clear on its own, but a reboot definitely cleared it. Other cases, they came back on their own. 
c) Since those were digital, I could check signal strength. It is has been rock solid at 95-97 in all cases. Implies that it is a mapping/authorization issue again since the signal is still there (signal strength) and the HD feeds are in the clear.

Now that I've typed all that, Abredt's issue may very well be an Emergency Broadcast issue. It would be odd for the signal to come back right at the hour. Unless, there was a "chunk" of time missing (14 minutes) and he didn't catch the discontinuity (occurs in a commercial that you are FF through). In my situation above, the final recording would have been 1 hour and 51 minutes with a 9 minute chunk missing in the first hour. I guess a discriminating factor between these two situations might be whether the final minutes of the recording show the credits or it really stops at minute 46.


----------



## superbad2002

TiVolunteer said:


> I think, more than likely, it is is the "Missing channels" bug...


Well, I appreciate all your typing because I'm convinced that is exactly what is happening to me as well. I never waited around to see if it comes back on its own though. Rebooting always fixes it but it doesn't give me confidence in my scheduled recordings.

So, any suggestions what to do?


----------



## Stormspace

I called today to take care of my bill (Issues with Adelphia rollover) and was told that the new TW billing rates wouldn't go into effect until after all the equipment in our area was changed out. It's supposed to be a significant reduction on our bill. :up: 

I asked about the new digital boxes. Specifically, who makes them. The CSR stumbled in her reply so I offered. "My TiVo currently controls the Adelphia Scientific Atlanta box, I was asking about the equipment manufacturer to see if I'd have any problems." Also as soon as she heard TiVo she told me. Our boxes aren't compatible with TiVo.

Clueless or clued into the management party line?


----------



## Kablemodem

Kablemodem said:


> I've lost all my premium and HD channels and most of my analog and digital channels again. They don't show up on the DVR either, so it isn't a TiVo issue.


Suddenly everything started working. I am still missing 4 or 5 SD channels, but for the most part everything is great. Let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## pl1

TiVolunteer said:


> Now that I've typed all that, Abredt's issue may very well be an Emergency Broadcast issue. It would be odd for the signal to come back right at the hour.


To finish your thought. The reason it could come back one hour later (if we are judging this based on recordings only) is because the EAS will knock out whatever was recording and not recover. But if another program was scheduled to record at the top of the next hour, TiVo will follow it's normal recording schedule. That is where I came to the conclusion it was the EAS. This is precisely what happened to me the first time it happened to me. Now I know enough to press the record button after I see the EAS "IF" I'm in front of the TV at the time it happens.


----------



## tivotivotivo

Does TW santa monica (and your Tivo HD) get channel 409?

Channel 409 is the brand new Channel 9 but since I have not switched to digital HD yet I am unsure if 409 is on the regular digital or if with that number we are entering the dreaded Switched Digital (?) area that tivo hd can not get.

thanks,

http://cbs2.com/topstories/local_story_031140025.html


----------



## calitivo

tivotivotivo said:


> Does TW santa monica (and your Tivo HD) get channel 409?
> 
> Channel 409 is the brand new Channel 9 but since I have not switched to digital HD yet I am unsure if 409 is on the regular digital or if with that number we are entering the dreaded Switched Digital (?) area that tivo hd can not get.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> http://cbs2.com/topstories/local_story_031140025.html


I'm in West LA serviced by the SM office. 409 is coming through on the S3 with no problems. The lineup is now reflecting it as well.


----------



## radtom

In San Antonio I was able to pick up 2 cable cards at the service center (no sweet talk or social engineering they just slid them over and added them to the list of equipment I have), install them and then call repair.

After getting past a rep that insisted I shouldn't have done that (my problem?) I spoke with a supervisor who had me going in 5 minutes. It is NOT a service call necessity and I have no idea why they want to clog up their service schedules with home visits. With my first Series 3, I had to explain to the tech what to do which is why I knew I didn't need them out a second time.


----------



## Kablemodem

TiVo added 409 to my list of channels I receive but I don't get a picture on that channel.

Edit: I get it now.


----------



## randywalters

calitivo said:


> I'm in West LA serviced by the SM office. 409 is coming through on the S3 with no problems. The lineup is now reflecting it as well.


I'm just south of you (TWC South Bay El Segundo/Torrance) and even though TWC is advertising that they've added KCAL 9-DT on channel 409, it hasn't appeared in my guide on my S3 or my two SA8300HD DVRs. If i manually enter 409, i get the ??? and the channel does not change. Luckily i pull in 9-1 OTA perfectly :up:


----------



## tivotivotivo

calitivo said:


> I'm in West LA serviced by the SM office. 409 is coming through on the S3 with no problems. The lineup is now reflecting it as well.


thank you very much!


----------



## 112358

I live in Manhattan and am planning on getting HDTV service from Time Warner Cable and upgrading to an S3. Do I have to do it w/ cablecards or can still just use a time warner digital cable set-top box? The cablecards sound great, but I would lose access to on-demand programming. ..


----------



## tivotivotivo

I believe you need to use it with cable cards if you wish to get digital cable and the tivo does not support access on demand programming.


----------



## david10595

Yes this is one of the reasons why I'm debating whether I should go with an S3 or TimeWarner's DVR solution. With S3, I lose my on-demand stations (big no-no..). With TWC's DVR, I go back to a deluxe-VCR instead of the features that made TiVo famous.
 What a dilemma... Has anyone made up their mind here in Manhattan?
Thanks


----------



## pmiranda

Since I had a lifetime S1 to transfer, I have a non-DVR HD settop and two cablecards for less per month than the TW DVR (edit: I'm in Austin, YMMV). I don't really care about on demand, but I had to do this to get switched channels. Unfortunately the settop I got was a SA3100HD, which doesn't output any video on HD channels, so I can't record the switched HD's. If A&E starts showing anything I care about in HD then I'll try swapping it for a 3250HD, especially since the 3100 doesn't have DVI or HDMI :down:


----------



## SCSIRAID

david10595 said:


> Yes this is one of the reasons why I'm debating whether I should go with an S3 or TimeWarner's DVR solution. With S3, I lose my on-demand stations (big no-no..). With TWC's DVR, I go back to a deluxe-VCR instead of the features that made TiVo famous.
> What a dilemma... Has anyone made up their mind here in Manhattan?
> Thanks


Why not do both.... Use the S3 where it excels and the POS where necessary.


----------



## Mike Farrington

david10595 said:


> Yes this is one of the reasons why I'm debating whether I should go with an S3 or TimeWarner's DVR solution. With S3, I lose my on-demand stations (big no-no..). With TWC's DVR, I go back to a deluxe-VCR instead of the features that made TiVo famous.
> What a dilemma... Has anyone made up their mind here in Manhattan?
> Thanks


As a TiVo owner, I've never seen the draw of OnDemand programming. I record everything I'd ever want to watch. While it would be nice to have PPV, I've found the cable company's selection of movies to be juvenile and they are never in a letterboxed format. For movies I'll stick to Netflix and perhaps a future purchase of an IPTV product.


----------



## david10595

SCSIRAID said:


> Why not do both.... Use the S3 where it excels and the POS where necessary.


 Well the whole idea was to get rid of one box also, space is precious in Manhattan


----------



## Fofer

I'm using a Series 3 with Time Warner. Got my Cable Cards installed yesterday, and so far, all seems well. :up: The S3 is what got me to switch away from DirecTV and back to cable. Fingers crossed it continues to work smoothly.

With regards to PPV events, is it just a matter of not being able to order from my remote and set top box? Would I be able to call Customer Service and order them (like I used to do with DirecTV?) 

Not a big deal to me, as I've never been interested in PPV movies. I'm more curious about a live event, like Boxing or UFC. I've ordered 1 or 2 of them in the last 5-6 years. 

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Fofer

112358 said:


> I live in Manhattan and am planning on getting HDTV service from Time Warner Cable and upgrading to an S3. Do I have to do it w/ cablecards or can still just use a time warner digital cable set-top box? The cablecards sound great, but I would lose access to on-demand programming. ..


For the record, while I waited the few days for the Cable Cards to feed my S3, I had TWC install their dual tuner HD DVR. Holy bag of crap, Batman! I seriously can't believe how horrific the user interface is on that thing. It's disgusting. As far as comparisons go, the DirecTV HR20 is much nicer. But neither of them are TiVo. 

If Time Warner stopped working with the S3 for whatever reason (SDV or some other annoyance) I suppose I'd switch back to DTV, and settle with the HR20. Which isn't fantastic, but it's still pretty good. "Good enough," as it were. And hopefully, will only get better.

I just can't imagine using the TimeWarner box. It was depressing. And no, that's not just because I am "used" to TiVo. It was downright ugly and unintuitive.

I suppose, depending on the answer to my PPV question above, I could always just use their set top box for the few times a year I'd like to watch a PPV event.


----------



## Kablemodem

Fofer said:


> Thanks for any replies.


Nice avatar.

I took one look at the DVR interface and decided not to even try to figure it out. When I first got TiVo I had a good understanding of how it worked in 5 minutes. The DVR remote has more buttons than the cockpit of a 747.

I sit here waiting for my third TWC service call in a week. My S3 is working fine now, but the DVR gets no channels at all. Go figure. In all the years I had DirecTV I never once had a problem.


----------



## Fofer

My first TWC visit was a bust. They sent a contractor who not only didn't have Cable Cards, he didn't know what they were.

The second visit went pretty well, all told. Four TWC (not subcontractor) guys came out, and they ran a brand new wire from the pole to my house. Also gave me a new cable modem. And stuck around while I tested channels on both tuners. 2 of the guys were here for a few hours, and they seemed really committed to make sure everything was working right.


----------



## Fofer

Is there anywhere that I can find a NUMERICAL listing of the TWC channels and their names? Not the initials, but the full name, in numerical order. I was given a paper guide that has them grouped by theme, or on the back, listed A-Z, but I'd like to go through the list on the TiVo numerically. I can't even find anything on their web site.


----------



## DeathRider

Fofer said:


> Is there anywhere that I can find a NUMERICAL listing of the TWC channels and their names? Not the initials, but the full name, in numerical order. I was given a paper guide that has them grouped by theme, or on the back, listed A-Z, but I'd like to go through the list on the TiVo numerically. I can't even find anything on their web site.


Will this work (it is grouped, but seem to be in order...I'mguess =ing the station call letters)

http://www.timewarnercable.com/socal/channellineups/choose_lineup.html


----------



## dm-mm

Hi everyone,

For reference, my head-end is in New Philadelphia, Ohio.

I am the first Series 3 install in my local cable area (formerly Adelphia). I'm near Hookbill but not near enough to have benefitted from his experiences.

CCs: Motorla CableCARDs. One at version 4.21, one at 4.05

The TW supervisor I spoke with this morning told me the following:

- Our cable system is running the "Motorola format."

- For technichal reasons, TW is currently unable to pair cards with specific host IDs in my area. This is expected to change in 3-4 months when all existing Motorola equipment will be changed to Scientific Atlanta.

- My cards have my programming packages manually assigned to them and that the host ID makes no difference. This appears to be accurate as I am able to pull the card from the Tivo and insert it into my TV's slot and receive the correct packages on it. The host ID of the TV was not entered into their system.

I've had two technician visits but no digital channels yet. Signal strength is in the high 90's and analog channels are received ok.

The blue "Acquiring Channel Information" screen never goes away from the Live TV and Test Channels views when the cards are inserted.

CC Diagnostics screen information (for the same card):



Code:


TV (Channels working)               TiVo (Not working)

- Network Setup -
  LKC: 75.250 EMM:1                 LKC: 75.250 	EMM:1
  Status: TUNED_STATE               Status: TUNED_STATE
  OOB Msgs:1131 (increasing)        OOB Msgs:2955 (increasing)

  Hunt                              Hunt

- Conditional Access -

  Unit Address: both match          Unit Address: both match
  Encryption:DES                    Encryption:DES
  Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:yes    Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:no
  Auth:SUBSCRIBED                   Auth:unknown
  CA enable:possible                CA Enable:unknown
  ECM PID:0x0069                    ECM PID:0x0000
  Component PIDs:                   Component PIDs:
  0x0050 0x0051 0x0667              0x0000 0x0000 0x0000
  0x0000 0x0000 0x0000              0x0000 0x0000 0x0000
  Host Validation:Unknown 00        Host Validation: Unknown 00
  Copy Protection Key:Disabled      Copy Protection Key:Disabled
  CCI:0x00                          CCI:0x03

Tivo support thinks that the cards are bad even though they work in the TV. Is it possible for them to work correctly in one device and not in another?

Any suggestions are appreciated.

DM


----------



## T-Shee

dm-mm said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> For reference, my head-end is in New Philadelphia, Ohio.
> 
> I am the first Series 3 install in my local cable area (formerly Adelphia). I'm near Hookbill but not near enough to have benefitted from his experiences.
> 
> CCs: Motorla CableCARDs. One at version 4.21, one at 4.05
> 
> The TW supervisor I spoke with this morning told me the following:
> 
> - Our cable system is running the "Motorola format."
> 
> - For technichal reasons, TW is currently unable to pair cards with specific host IDs in my area. This is expected to change in 3-4 months when all existing Motorola equipment will be changed to Scientific Atlanta.
> 
> - My cards have my programming packages manually assigned to them and that the host ID makes no difference. This appears to be accurate as I am able to pull the card from the Tivo and insert it into my TV's slot and receive the correct packages on it. The host ID of the TV was not entered into their system.
> 
> I've had two technician visits but no digital channels yet. Signal strength is in the high 90's and analog channels are received ok.
> 
> The blue "Acquiring Channel Information" screen never goes away from the Live TV and Test Chjannels views when the cards are inserted.
> 
> CC Diagnostics screen information (for the same card):
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> TV (Channels working)               TiVo (Not working)
> 
> - Network Setup -
> LKC: 75.250 EMM:1                 LKC: 75.250 	EMM:1
> Status: TUNED_STATE               Status: TUNED_STATE
> OOB Msgs:1131 (increasing)        OOB Msgs:2955 (increasing)
> 
> Hunt                              Hunt
> 
> - Conditional Access -
> 
> Unit Address: both match          Unit Address: both match
> Encryption:DES                    Encryption:DES
> Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:yes    Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:no
> Auth:SUBSCRIBED                   Subscribed:unknown
> CA enable:possible                CA Enable:unknown
> ECM PID:0x0069                    ECM PID:0x0000
> Component PIDs:                   Component PIDs:
> 0x0050 0x0051 0x0667              0x0000 0x0000 0x0000
> 0x0000 0x0000 0x0000              0x0000 0x0000 0x0000
> Host Validation:Unknown 00        Host Validation: Unknown 00
> Copy Protection Key:Disabled      Copy Protection Key:Disabled
> CCI:0x00                          CCI:0x03
> 
> Tivo support thinks that the cards are bad even though they work in the TV. Is it possible for them to work correctly in one device and not in another?
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> DM


FWIW, 
My first S3 never worked reliably with any cable cards, despite Tivo CSRs pointing to the cards as the culprit.
They eventually caved and said the S3 needed to be replaced. It got replaced and is now running on the third set of CCs, the so called "problematic" ones, without any problems. (Knock on wood).

- It could be a bad Tivo, but I remember one of the cable techs saying that if the cards were ever installed and working in another device they could never get them to work in a Tivo, period. I thought it weird that he would tell me that, but I think he was intimating that the first two sets of CCs were probably "recycled", used, previously owned, etc. Previously Mangled by Software Updates.

Did these card start life in a S3? Were they new or "recycled" from somewhere else?"


----------



## abredt

DeathRider said:


> Will this work (it is grouped, but seem to be in order...I'mguess =ing the station call letters)
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/socal/channellineups/choose_lineup.html


I couldn't deal with the tiny print of that webpage, so I made an Excel document in numerical order for West Valley (San Fernando Valley) TW and typed in all the channels. I may be a bit compulsive, but I also entered notes as to which ones I get. Next task is to add notes for which channels do not get sound on the T-3.

Send me your email address if you want a copy of that document.

CB


----------



## dm-mm

T-Shee said:


> Did these card start life in a S3? Were they new or "recycled" from somewhere else?"


One was brand new, one was recycled.

DM


----------



## T-Shee

dm-mm said:


> One was brand new, one was recycled.
> 
> DM


Try pulling the recycled card, rebooting the S3 with just one card. If the lone card works, then you'll have some amunition to fire back at TWC about getting absolutely brand new, virgin cards. I had to be very specific about that with my Cable Co., and they eventually listened.

Hey, you're the customer, the paying customer. You're well withing your rights to demand working cards.


----------



## dm-mm

T-Shee said:


> Try pulling the recycled card, rebooting the S3 with just one card. If the lone card works, then you'll have some amunition to fire back at TWC about getting absolutely brand new, virgin cards.


Thanks for the suggestion. I tried that combination and there was no change.



> I had to be very specific about that with my Cable Co., and they eventually listened.
> 
> Hey, you're the customer, the paying customer. You're well withing your rights to demand working cards.


They've become a lot more responsive since I pushed the issue.

Based on what I've been told and seen, I'm afraid that the cards are operating in a mode that TiVo hadn't anticipated. I PM'ed TivoJerry. Hopefully he'll look into it.

DM


----------



## Fofer

Fofer said:


> With regards to PPV events, is it just a matter of not being able to order from my remote and set top box? Would I be able to call Customer Service and order them (like I used to do with DirecTV?)


Anyone?


----------



## BruceShultes

superbad2002 said:


> I was lucky (I think) and my cards installed quickly and easily. I love HD Tivo and can't go back now.
> 
> I am having intermittent problems with the Cable Cards, though, and I actually think this is a Tivo thing. I'll be flipping through channels, or going from one input on my tv to another and then back to HD Tivo, and suddenly the premium channels are gone. When I say no premium, what I get is basic cable (below channel 99) plus the local HD stations.
> 
> I reboot Tivo and everything is back. This happens frequently enough that it is a real pain, and you can't be sure it won't interfere with recordings (I've already missed one) since it happens suddenly without notice and the only fix I've come up with is a Tivo reboot.
> 
> Anybody else experience this or know of a fix? It is possible that when on another input (one of which includes a second Tivo S2) my clicking messes up my HD Tivo, but it doesn't really explain why the channels get dropped until a reboot.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jim


As far as your loss of channels, make sure that both of your cablecards are fully authorized.

When mine were first installed, one of them was and the other one wasn't.

This meant that it all depended on which tuner was being used. All the channels were viewable on one and not on the other.

It is also possible that you are not receiving a strong enough signal from your cable company. I added a cable signal amplifier to my system and things have worked much better.

As far as your controller changing both your Tivo's at the same time, try setting each of your Tivo's to use a different Remote Address number.

By default, all Tivo's and their remote controls seem to be set to Remote Address zero. This is the universal remote address and it will change all Tivo's within range whenever it is used.

Note: When I tried to follow the instructions in the manual for this, I had problems. Even though it says to just cover the infrared sensor on one Tivo while you change the other, my remote was sending a strong enough signal that it still changed both Tivo's to the new address. I finally unplugged one Tivo while changing the other.


----------



## derekcbart

derekcbart said:


> This morning the channel lineup conversion happened and, much to my surprise, TiVo got all of the new channel information correct on the first try after running Guided Setup again. I was very nervous about this and I had read some posts about it being a nightmare, but my experience was very good. Just FYI.


Well, maybe not.

This past weekend I went to the "To Do" list and noticed that it had no new episodes of any of my regular season passes set to record. It's February Sweeps time so I know that there are going to be new episodes. The channel numbers displayed for my season passes were the new channel numbers so that seemed to be find. I have my season passes to record "First Run" only so I decided to change to "Repeats and First Run". When I did this I noticed that the channel information displayed when TiVo sees a conflict was the old Comcast channel number. So, somehow, the TiVo is still retaining the old channel number information somewhere in its programming.

This was only an issue for season passes set for "First Run Only". All of my season passes for "Repeats and First Run" were in the To Do list. I then had to delete all of my older "First Run" season passes and re-enter them. Now they appear in the the "To Do" list properly.

It was very strange that it seemed to work with the new channel assignments for a week and then it got confused.

I just realized that the previous recording information was probably already in the "To Do" list so the TiVo was probably able to reassign those recordings properly, but it was unable to reassign the unscheduled recordings for some reason.

Just something to be aware of if you are going to be going through the TWC channel realignment.


----------



## Monty2_2001

In the Dallas area, TWC.. 790 and 795 are showing a black screen only. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## pmiranda

Fofer said:


> With regards to PPV events, is it just a matter of not being able to order from my remote and set top box? Would I be able to call Customer Service and order them (like I used to do with DirecTV?)


I would assume they won't work even then, unless your cableco specifically says they support it. I can't remember the last time I saw an ad for a PPV event that said you could order by phone.


----------



## pl1

pmiranda said:


> I would assume they won't work even then, unless your cableco specifically says they support it. I can't remember the last time I saw an ad for a PPV event that said you could order by phone.


Since that was the only way you could get PPV in the old days, I just assumed they would have to grandfather that in for the original non-adressable boxes they handed out. Anyway, at Comcast, you can still call in your PPV. And sports packages must be called in. You can not order them by remote:



Code:


What is Pay-Per-View (PPV)?
Pay-Per-View (PPV) is a programming 
option that allows you to enjoy special 
events and movies right through your 
television set.  Ordering is easy using 
either your digital set-top box remote 
control (Digital Cable subscribers) or 
by calling 1-800-COMCAST (266-2278) 
(non-Digital Cable subscribers).


----------



## dm-mm

dm-mm said:


> For reference, my head-end is in New Philadelphia, Ohio.


Update: Cards are now working. TiVoJerry had me ask TW to re-init the cards. When I left for work this morning, it was stuck on acquiring channel information. When I returned home tonight, it was working. Previous attempts at authorization had it stuck there for days.

The cable representative I spoke with this morning said that they were still working on my account but that it was billing related. (?)

Thanks to everyone with suggestions, etc. and especially TiVoJerry who took the time to look into this.

DM


----------



## rudiger

Monty2_2001 said:


> In the Dallas area, TWC.. 790 and 795 are showing a black screen only. Anyone else having this issue?


No, both channels are coming through.

rudiger


----------



## Friedman

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone's able to use their Tivo with Time Warner Digital Cable? I have a Series 2 Tivo and TW told me I would have to use their DVR if I switched to digital cable. Is there any way I can keep the Tivo and run the digital cable through it?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Monty2_2001

rudiger said:


> No, both channels are coming through.
> 
> rudiger


Was my problem, they didn't have the HD tier package on.  Seemed on that it only affected those 2 channels, but I had them turn it on and they came back.

I'm just waiting for the inevitable day when most or all channels go off for good with SDV.


----------



## mercurial

dm-mm said:


> The cable representative I spoke with this morning said that they were still working on my account but that it was billing related. (?)


Sometimes it takes them a while to work out how to hide the fact that they're charging you more for using less of their equipment...


----------



## pmiranda

Friedman said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if anyone's able to use their Tivo with Time Warner Digital Cable? I have a Series 2 Tivo and TW told me I would have to use their DVR if I switched to digital cable. Is there any way I can keep the Tivo and run the digital cable through it?
> Mike


With a Series 2, you do have to use one (or two with the DT) of their set-tops to get digital channels (above 82). You do NOT have to use one of their DVRs with a Series 2.

You should probably check with a series 2 thread to find out more.


----------



## Fofer

Seems like I am receiving every channel I should, except for INHD2 (423.) 

I like INHD (all HD channels are special to me, hehe) so I'm curious about this one.

Before I call and start running around in circles... anyone else receiving it?


----------



## hookbill

Fofer said:


> Seems like I am receiving every channel I should, except for INHD2 (423.)
> 
> I like INHD (all HD channels are special to me, hehe) so I'm curious about this one.
> 
> Before I call and start running around in circles... anyone else receiving it?


ROFLOL....They (InDemand, the company that owns INHD) stopped broadcasting INHD2 on 01.01.07. That could be why your not receiving it.


----------



## mercurial

Yep... They replaced our INHD2 with MTV HD... <sigh>


----------



## hookbill

mercurial said:


> Yep... They replaced our INHD2 with MTV HD... <sigh>


We did much better. They didn't replace ours with anything.


----------



## Fofer

hookbill said:


> ROFLOL....They (InDemand, the company that owns INHD) stopped broadcasting INHD2 on 01.01.07. That could be why your not receiving it.


Not sure why that qualifies for a "ROFLOL," but glad my question entertained. 

Thanks for the reply. I'm a new S3 owner (just set it up last week and upgraded the drive last night.) I am also new to HD, so I'd have little way of knowing about the 1/17 INHD2 change. While I'd love to have the additional HD channel around, it's at least good to know that I'm not the only one missing it.


----------



## Kablemodem

Fofer said:


> Not sure why that qualifies for a "ROFLOL,"


Isn't that your last name? 



There is some great programming on those channels. Check out the Get Out! series. I think its on INHD. They also show previews of Howard TV.


----------



## abredt

Friedman said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if anyone's able to use their Tivo with Time Warner Digital Cable? I have a Series 2 Tivo and TW told me I would have to use their DVR if I switched to digital cable. Is there any way I can keep the Tivo and run the digital cable through it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


You need their digital box for digital channles and there's a gizmo (Infra-red remote commander) that goes from the TiVo-2 to the front of their box that tells their box to change channels.

If you want HD, there is a different TW box for that. It does not record programs.

The DVR that they are talking about is for HD TV and records like a TiVo but is far inferior as to what it can do.

I have all 3. Any questions? CB


----------



## Fofer

Kablemodem said:


> Isn't that your last name?
> 
> 
> 
> There is some great programming on those channels. Check out the Get Out! series. I think its on INHD. They also show previews of Howard TV.


"Get Out!" is on HDNet. I'll check it out. HowardTV previews, too.

I also set up some recordings of "Geared Up" and "The Big Picture" from INHD (part of their "Mojo" programming.)


----------



## aymanme

So there is good and bad for me .... The person they sent out to install my cablecards was a contractor. He was nice enough, but really couldn't do anything. I felt a little bad b/c after he put in the first card and waited on hold upwards of 30 minutes, he was ready to put the 2nd in and the CSR put him back in the queue! The first card didn't work anyway, so he put #2 in and it was in boat anchor mode as well.

So its been a couple of trips (with actual TWC techs) and neither cards works. I think the signal is ok, since 1) it was working with the 3200HD before and 2) The cards have authorized properly. However, they get no EMM or ECM messages so they can't get digital or premiums.

But the good news is that my antenna building skills are up to the challenge and so with a homemade antenna, I am getting and able to record OTA HD* 

So my questions:
Do I need ot call and try to get them to send the initialize to my cards? I can't ever remember that coming up during the hours of their conversation on the phone.


(*yes I know I can get the local HD over cable, I built the antenna in the several days waiting for the cable cards to show up).


----------



## pmiranda

aymanme said:


> The cards have authorized properly. However, they get no EMM or ECM messages so they can't get digital or premiums.


They should be able to just send hits and get you running, but I did have one card that simply needed to be replaced. A few months back one of my cards dropped out and I had to unplug it, have them un-pair, plug it back in, then re-pair it after the card info screen pops up, and it was fine after a few more hits after it had reach the "authorization received" state.
You should be able to resolve this with a half-hour phone call, unless they managed to stick you with two bad cards.
Also, make sure that they have your account balanced (same services on all cards/boxes) properly. This hasn't been a problem for me but on occasion something gets messed up on the billing end for other folks.


----------



## jeblis

I have an S3 tivo and TWC provided HD dvr in Austin. These are the channels I get on the TWC dvr, but not with the tivo. The only premium packages I have are showtime, and the HD tier. Ones that I'd like to have in *bold*.

*This list may not be entirely accurate see cableguy763's comment below* *Updated 1 cable card was bad.* This looks like a more reasonable list:

77 TW77 Local Programming
102 Disney West
111 Boomerang
125 NToon
261 Logo
274 TV Super Store
275 ShopNBC
277 Revenue Frontier
278 Men's Channel
279 Healthy Living
281 Beauty & Fashion
284 iShop
285 The Mall Channel
286 Resort & Residence Channel
287 America's Preview Channel

295 The World Network
*348 News 8 Traffic Now*
*358 News 8 Non-Stop Weather*
359 News 8 Non-Stop Weather en Espanol
408 News 8 en espanol
435 NDATV
*460 Speed Channel*
609 News 8 Non-Stop Weather en Espanol
629 La Familia
*1639 FoxHD*
*1660 AE HD*
*1664 MTV HD*

All on-demand channels


----------



## cableguy763

jeblis, there are a few problems here that you have incorrect. Let me point out a few channels that arent switched that you are not getting that need to get resolved. Send me a PM tomorrow and we can get these straightened out. You should be getting the following channels:

Showtime:
730-737
1617 Discovery HD
1656 Universal HD
1678 Showtime HD
ALL music channels
and most of the discovery channels


----------



## LostInAustin

I can confirm that the east coast feeds of HBO including HBO-HD are available to S3 users in Austin. The west coast feeds of HBO have never been available, and I suspect it's the same for the other premium channels, but I only subscribe to HBO. I don't know about the newer premium HD channels (Cinemax, Starz), but I wouldn't be surprised if they're SDV. It seems to be the trend that new channels are going SDV, but very few "existing" channels have been moved to SDV.

I'm not home at the moment so I can't verify all the channels on that list, but I know I get a lot of them. I also know some of them definitely are NOT available due to SDV (Speed for instance), but you should be getting a LOT more than you currently are.


----------



## pmiranda

I wouldn't think anything under 82 (ie 11 and 77) could be switched since they're analog channels, so you might just have a bad mapping for them in your cablecard. I think TW-Austin does switch the digital simulcast of many analog channels, as they're listed in this official switched listing I recently received. Also, when they started switching the simulcast of KLRU2, my cablecards stopped receiving it for a few days but I could still get it on a plain old TV. I also voted for individual digital channels I wish I got in bold.

*-Analog Simulcast Channels (should still be available) -*
6 CITY
7 Guide
10 Local
10 PACT1
10 SMGov
11 PACT
13 KAKW
14 KADF
15 ME-TV
16 CSPN2
17 TSTV
19 ACC
20 / 255 KLRU2
22 AISD
22 Photo
23 KCWX
31 / 201 HGTV RTE
32 / 209 Food RTE
42 / 101 Disney East RTE
44 / 355 News 8 Doppler Radar
45 / 350 TWC RTE D1
47 / 312 CNN Headline News
64 / 555 Tuner Classic Movies
74 / 219 Style
76 / 622 Galavision
77 TWC77
78 Infor

*-Digital Channels-*

102 Disney West RTE
111 Boomerang
125 Nick Toons
261 LOGO
274 TV Superstore
275 Shop NBC
277 Revenue Frontier
278 Men's Channel
279 Healthy Living
281 Beauty and Fashion
284 iShop
285 The Mall Channel
286 Resort and Residence
287 PREVU Channel
295 The Word Network
348 _*News 8 Traffic* (I was still getting this last time I checked!?)_
358 News 8 Weather
359 News 8 Weather Spanish
408 New 8 NonStop Sports

*-Switched Sports Pak-*

431 Fox Sports Atlantic 
432 Fox Sports Central
433 Fox Sports Pacific
434 Fuel
435 NBA TV
438 CSTV
455 Tennis Channel
460 *Speedvision*
470 _*Versus* (not on the official list, but I stopped getting it when Speed went switched) _
490 Outdoor Channel

*- Switched International -*

601 CNN Espanol 
602 Canal 24
604 DocuTVE
606 CanalSur
609 News 8 Weather Spanish
611 Toon Disney Spanish
612 Cartoon Spanish
613 Boomerang Spanish
614 Sorpresa
617 Fox Sports SW Espanol
626 TVE International
629 La Familia
630 SiTV
632 Infinito
633 HTV
634 Video Rola
635 Puma
636 MUN 2
640 CineLatino
644 Discovery Espanol
645 HITN
649 EWTN Spanish

*-West-coast channels-*

708 HBO WEST
709 HBOPLUS WEST
710 HBOSIG WEST
711 HBFAMILY WEST
712 HBCOMEDY WEST
713 HBOZONE WEST
714 HBLATINO WEST
723 CINEMAX WEST
724 MORMAX WEST
725 ACTNMAX WEST
726 THRILMAX WEST
738 SHOW WEST
739 SHO TOO WEST
740 SHOWCASE WEST
741 SHOW EXT WEST
742 BEYOND WEST
743 SHOW NEXT-W
744 WOMEN WEST
745 SHOW FAMILY WEST
748 TMC WEST
749 TMC XTRA WEST
761 Encore West

*-Pay-Per-View Sports-*

ESPN GamePlan:
901 Sport PPV-1
902 Sports PPV-2
903 Sports PPV-3
904 Sports PPV-4
905 Sports PPV-5
906 Sports PPV-6
NBA/MLS:
910 NBA
911 TEAM1
912 TEAM2
913 TEAM3
914 TEAM4
915 TEAM5
916 TEAM6
917 TEAM7
918 TEAM8
919 TEAM9
NHL/MLB:
930 Game 1
931 Game 2
932 Game 3
933 Game 4
934 Game 5
935 Game 6
936 Game 7
937 Game 8
938 Game 9
939 Game 10

*-Switched Adult/PPV-*

940 Playboy
941 Ten 
942 TenBlox
943 Ten Clips

950-1490 All the on-demand channels

*-Switched HD-*

1639 Fox Sports HD
1660 *A&E HD*
1664 Music HD
1650 PPV HD Sports (not on the official list, but a good assumption)
1675 Cinemax HD (I find this surprising...new or just not popular?)
1684 Starz HD

Personally, I'm still voting with my set-top-box by having my old TiVo record lots of stuff off channels I want. I never realized how bad the picture quality was from it until I had seen Speed in glorious all-digital via HDMI!


----------



## LostInAustin

Hey, thanks for the list pmiranda! That looks much more accurate to me.

Just by browsing that list, I think Speed and the A&E/Music HD channels are the only ones I'm really "missing"  But I am curious/concerned how they'll add the "more popular" HD channels in the future (e.g. TBS-HD).


----------



## int2str

San Diego, CA - TWC here.
Same experience as Murray, quick and easy even so it was the tech's first Tivo...


----------



## esa

Here in Houston it's up to the individual to install and activate cable cards from Time Warner. About 18 months ago I got a cable card from them for my new Sony HDTV and although Time Warner gladly supplied a cable card after about 3 weeks of daily calls I finally gave up on getting them to activate the card. Clearly they did not want people using cable cards rather than their cable boxes.

For that reason, I was very hestitant to buy a Series 3 Tivo. Because I really wanted HD capability I finally called Time Warner and offered to pay them whatever they asked to come to my house to install and activate the cable cards. They said that coming to an individual's house for such a service is absolutely against they policy.

My desire for HD finally over came my trepidation so I went to the Time Warner store and got 2 cable cards. To my suprise and delight I found that TW has setup a special telephone line for cable card activation here in Houston and within a 1/2 hour after installing the cards I had HD service. What a surprise.

I attribute this group's efforts for Time Warner's getting themselves turned around.

Thanks


----------



## George Cifranci

It looks like Time Warner Columbus Ohio screwed up something this weekend during an upgrade. My CableCards in my TiVo Series 3 aren't working. Some channels are assigned incorrectly while others aren't working at all. A friend of mine (also in Hilliard) is also experiencing this. Anyone else?

I talked to a Time Warner rep last night and he said that they were aware of the problem and that it might not be fixed until Monday?

There goes a whole weekend of shows I can't record.

It also cause my S3 to go into the reboot loop so I just unplugged it until they are working again.


----------



## cokyq

I have been using a Cablecard (originally from COMCAST) in a SONY HDD500 for over 1 year w/o any problems. I also used a Motorola 6416 DVR. Both worked fine, but the Motorola was freezing 2-3 times a week and had to be disconnected from power and rebooted. 

Because of the Motorola box issues, at Christmas I decided to replace the Motorola DVR with a TIVO S3. So I returned the Motorola DVR and ordered additional 2 cablecards for the S3. When they delivered the cablecards, one was damaged and not working. I Installed the good one (bottom slot) and no problems, all HD channels coming in great on the S3 and the SONY HDD500. The tech agreed to come back later with a replacement, but never showed up. Called Timewarner and after another week went by, another tech came in with a card. 

I am subscribed to their Digital Tier and was receiving all HD channels, including 780, 790, 795 & 805 (which I just found out cost extra after 1/1/07 and are called the HD Tier). Apparently TWC was not charging me for the new HD Tier, so when the tech called in to activate the new card, he killed the HD Tier w/o my knowledge. TWC never sent me any notification of the cost changes. 

Later that night when I went to watch Universal HD (805), it was dead. So was 780, 790, & 795, on all the CableCards (S3 and SONY)! I called TWC and was told these channels would cost me $3.00/month, so I said ok, reactivate them, and by the way, it would have been nice to tell me of the change. 

When they activated the HD Tier (it took a few hours for all 3 cards to come up), channels 780 (ESPN HD) and 790 (inHD) are still dead on all 3 CableCards. TWC resent a hit to the cards but nothing. 

I asked them to unpair the cards and re-pair them, but they told me they had to send a tech to look at it, the operator I spoke with said this was "new technology" and she had no training and was not familiar with Cablecards. None of the 4 techs that came to deliver my cards, had good knowledge on CableCards. Two had never even installed one! (I installed the cards and pulled up the diagnostics screens with the cards address). 

I am frustrated. Yesterday my two cards were working fine! A new one was delivered, my HDTier cancelled w/o my knowledge and now they cannot activate all the channels on the HDtier. 

Am I wrong in thinking a tech can fix this at home? There was nothing wrong yesterday. The new card was installed on S3 slot 2, and now they can get any of the 3 to work properly. In my opinion, the problem is not at home but at TimeWarner. 

Does any good techs from TWC read this post? If so, can you comment and help me understand this problem? 

BTW, to make it more insteresting, I cannot receive most of my non HD digital classic channels, like 203, NatGeo. Since I hardly watch nothing but HD shows, I never have worried much about it.

Seems there are CableCard issues out there, anyone has experience individual channel losses?

cokyq

PD. TVGOS on the Sony HDD works just fine, just a little pain to organize the channels in the order you want them. TiVO guide is fine, just wish they had a HD interface.


----------



## hookbill

cokyq said:


> I have been using a Cablecard (originally from COMCAST) in a SONY HDD500 for over 1 year w/o any problems. I also used a Motorola 6416 DVR. Both worked fine, but the Motorola was freezing 2-3 times a week and had to be disconnected from power and rebooted.
> 
> Because of the Motorola box issues, at Christmas I decided to replace the Motorola DVR with a TIVO S3. So I returned the Motorola DVR and ordered additional 2 cablecards for the S3. When they delivered the cablecards, one was damaged and not working. I Installed the good one (bottom slot) and no problems, all HD channels coming in great on the S3 and the SONY HDD500. The tech agreed to come back later with a replacement, but never showed up. Called Timewarner and after another week went by, another tech came in with a card.
> 
> I am subscribed to their Digital Tier and was receiving all HD channels, including 780, 790, 795 & 805 (which I just found out cost extra after 1/1/07 and are called the HD Tier). Apparently TWC was not charging me for the new HD Tier, so when the tech called in to activate the new card, he killed the HD Tier w/o my knowledge. TWC never sent me any notification of the cost changes.
> 
> Later that night when I went to watch Universal HD (805), it was dead. So was 780, 790, & 795, on all the CableCards (S3 and SONY)! I called TWC and was told these channels would cost me $3.00/month, so I said ok, reactivate them, and by the way, it would have been nice to tell me of the change.
> 
> When they activated the HD Tier (it took a few hours for all 3 cards to come up), channels 780 (ESPN HD) and 790 (inHD) are still dead on all 3 CableCards. TWC resent a hit to the cards but nothing.
> 
> I asked them to unpair the cards and re-pair them, but they told me they had to send a tech to look at it, the operator I spoke with said this was "new technology" and she had no training and was not familiar with Cablecards. None of the 4 techs that came to deliver my cards, had good knowledge on CableCards. Two had never even installed one! (I installed the cards and pulled up the diagnostics screens with the cards address).
> 
> I am frustrated. Yesterday my two cards were working fine! A new one was delivered, my HDTier cancelled w/o my knowledge and now they cannot activate all the channels on the HDtier.
> 
> Am I wrong in thinking a tech can fix this at home? There was nothing wrong yesterday. The new card was installed on S3 slot 2, and now they can get any of the 3 to work properly. In my opinion, the problem is not at home but at TimeWarner.
> 
> Does any good techs from TWC read this post? If so, can you comment and help me understand this problem?
> 
> BTW, to make it more insteresting, I cannot receive most of my non HD digital classic channels, like 203, NatGeo. Since I hardly watch nothing but HD shows, I never have worried much about it.
> 
> Seems there are CableCard issues out there, anyone has experience individual channel losses?
> 
> cokyq
> 
> PD. TVGOS on the Sony HDD works just fine, just a little pain to organize the channels in the order you want them. TiVO guide is fine, just wish they had a HD interface.


A couple of things. I think I have read that they use SDV in the Dallas area. That may explain why your not getting ESPN and INHD. If they are not on SDV then there could be another problem.

You mentioned many of your digital channels are also not available. Are you getting a message saying "channel not available"? If so, then you'll need a tech to come out. If your not getting that message then go to TiVo Central, Messages and Settings, Account and System Info and Diagnostics. Scroll down to you see your problem channel and take a look at the PID's. If your PCR and Video are not matching up, then that means there is a problem comeing out of the head end.

Now that is not going to be easy to fix because your going to have to find someone who knows how to reach head end and fix this. I had this problem and had it fixed but I kind of had a clue of who I needed to talk to in my area.

Hopefully it is just the cable cards but do check those screens I mentioned on the problem channels. Good luck.


----------



## Kit_C

Greetings,

I'm with Time Warner in the Poway area (North County inland), and had a very positive installation experience this morning.

I had an 8:00AM - 11:00AM window, and he arrived at 8:00AM sharp, with 2 SA cable cards. The installer had installed one Tivo last year for a beta tester, but said he has done many cable card installs. 

He follwed the procedure, and was done in 30 minutes. We checked channels on both cards and everything looked OK.

Shortly after he left, both cards stopped working. Dispatch sent him back and he had the head end re-hit the cards, and now everything is working great.

I was braced for the worst, and was pleasantly suprised. 

Kit


----------



## George Cifranci

For those with "Scientific Atlanta" CableCards can you check the BootROM and OS Build versions and post them on here? You can find those on the "CP Diag" screen under CableCard menu. You may have to do it a few times since the screen doesn't stay up long.

Mine is:

BootROM: 115
OS Build: 2.3.149s2 May 2, 2005


I am just curious if there is anything newer.


----------



## stevereis

hookbill said:


> A couple of things. I think I have read that they use SDV in the Dallas area. That may explain why your not getting ESPN and INHD. If they are not on SDV then there could be another problem.


I am on TWC in DFW and there has been no mention of SDV here that I have seen so far. Based on the latest channel guide PDF, these are the HD Channels (besides locals and premiums):
(D = Digital Tier, HD = HD Tier)

D 755 DHD 
D 770 TNT-HD
HD 780 ESPN-HD
HD 790 INHD
HD 795 HDNET
HD 805 UHD

HDNet & UHD were added recently in the clear but were supposed to revert to the HD Tier around the beginning of the year. I think they may have for a while but, as of now, they are still in the clear.

I have CCs in my TV and S3 but also have a Sony HDD250 w/o CableCard so I am able to verify these are in the clear. BTW, the TVGuide system the Sony uses is not accurate as they do not have listings for Richardson Digital rebuild. The best they have is for the Garland Rebuild, and those listings do not include HDNet & UHD.

FYI, You can keep up with DFW TWC stuff at the DFW Metro TWC forum at broadbandreports.com


----------



## stevereis

cokyq said:


> ...
> When they activated the HD Tier (it took a few hours for all 3 cards to come up), channels 780 (ESPN HD) and 790 (inHD) are still dead on all 3 CableCards. TWC resent a hit to the cards but nothing.
> ...
> BTW, to make it more insteresting, I cannot receive most of my non HD digital classic channels, like 203, NatGeo. Since I hardly watch nothing but HD shows, I never have worried much about it.
> ...


I just posted on SDV and the channels you should have in the clear. Based on what I am getting on my CC-less HDD250, ESPN HD and INHD are the only 2 channels not in the clear at this time so it looks like your CCs are not properly authorized. Since you also are not getting the other digital channels, they may have completely blocked you off the Digital Tier as well.

Good luck on getting this fixed. You could probably fix this without a tech if you could talk to the right folks. However, the 'right folks' seem to be unavailable to customers, only tech's have access.

My experiences were similar to yours. The tech that came to install in my TV un July was a contractor and it was his first day solo but I was able to help him through it. I got a contractor as well for the S3 installs this fall. One card came up properly but the 2nd took a few days to get authorized properly. I already had the HD Tier (returned the Mot 6208 box after I got the S3) so had no account issues like yours.

BTW, how did you get the Mot HD DVR if you were not on the HD Tier?


----------



## chedlin

If Time Warner cuts too many more channels they are going to loose me as a video subscriber. I might consider DSL as well just to take all my money from them.

I have only been on video since December when I got my S3. My cable internet has been continuous (at several addresses over the years) since '98 when they rolled out early bird services.

I may just use the S3 for OTA and my DirecTivo units for everything else. 

On the cable card note, my S3 went out. It stopped receiving digital OTA and cable, but could still get analog. TiVo sent me a new unit (The day after I expect the refurb to arrive I got an email saying UPDATED: and indicating I would get a new unit. It was a retail packed box with cables, remote etc, but the return instructions specifically said not to include these). I called Time Warner and they re-paired my cable cards and everything worked instantly. They also seemed to have trained their reps on TiVo specifically.


----------



## aymanme

Thanks CableyGuy! You are like a superhero! My S3 is fully working now. And I can relegate the HDR112 to the darkest crevices of my closet!


----------



## Frankenstien

I just went through the CableCARD installation this past Friday. Despite two calls before the appointment, the tech showed up with 2 CableCARDs and an HD DVR. 

The tech was very friendly and pretty sharp. Before hauling anything in he verified what he was supposed to do. I explained that I only needed the 2 CableCARDs installed in the TiVo. I gave him the installers instructions. He smiled and said, "This will be fun." 

He went outside and did a quick check of the lines coming into the house, then we followed along with the instructions. The first card worked fine. He committed that he did several CableCARD intsalls on TV and always had problems. We moved on to the second card and it went smoothly. 

The TiVo then wanted to run through the channel setup. The tech said that he wanted to stay and make sure all the channels came in correctly. I finished the setup and we scrolled through the channels. Discovery HD and TNT HD were not coming in. He called in to check and was told that there was an area outage. So he said that the channels should come back by the end of the day. Sure enough that afternoon they were coming in fine. 

So, I think the whole thing went very well and I am enjoying my new S3. 

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## BruceShultes

George Cifranci said:


> For those with "Scientific Atlanta" CableCards can you check the BootROM and OS Build versions and post them on here? You can find those on the "CP Diag" screen under CableCard menu. You may have to do it a few times since the screen doesn't stay up long.
> 
> Mine is:
> 
> BootROM: 115
> OS Build: 2.3.149s2 May 2, 2005
> 
> I am just curious if there is anything newer.


Both of my current cablecards show BootRom: 115 and OS Build: 2.3.149.3 May 10, 2006.

Note: When the first card install was attempted one of the cards was an older one with an OS Build date somewhere around Feb. 2005. That card was stuck with a message about updating it's firmware for over 24 hours, so I called my cable company back and asked them to replace it with another that had a build date at least as new as the one that worked.


----------



## cokyq

stevereis said:


> BTW, how did you get the Mot HD DVR if you were not on the HD Tier?


I got the Motorola box from Comcast over 2 years ago! The HD Tier apparently started on 1/1/07, but it seems many people are still not being charged for it (my brother lives nearby, he is getting the HD Tier yet TWC has not started charging him the $3/month). In my case, the tech that came to add the second card on the S3 was the one that killed the HD Tier w/o consulting if I wanted to keep them.

cokyq


----------



## cokyq

TWC CableCard update...

Time Warner Cable tech showed up last Saturday after the 5pm deadline - he arrived about 5:30pm. After I explained the problem, he took all the CableCards out, and got their serial numbers. We then proceeded to the pairing screens to obtain the host, data and unit addresses.

With this info, he called TWC central and spoke with someone who proceeded to un pair the card and re pair them. This fixed TIVO CableCard #1 and Sony HDD CableCard. TIVO CableCard #2 now actually displayed an image on channels 780 and 790, but only for a second, with the images remaining frozen on screen. 

He pulled a new CableCard and replaced the CableCard in TIVO slot two, and called TWC central to pair. This solved the probllem. I am now receiving all HD channels in the Digital Classic and HD Tier. Took a whiile, but I am back in business.


----------



## barronius

Hello All, 

I'm a bit confused by the switched/unswitched channels that you are referring to and the lists that are being posted. Is there a full list of channels posted somewhere that as a Series 3 user here in Austin with Time Warner I should be able to receive? I get quite a few channels but not as many as I got before I moved to the Series 3 and sent back the cable box. I'm not sure if the issue is bad cable cards or this switched issue you all refer to. 

Thanks.


----------



## stevereis

cokyq said:


> I got the Motorola box from Comcast over 2 years ago! The HD Tier apparently started on 1/1/07, but it seems many people are still not being charged for it (my brother lives nearby, he is getting the HD Tier yet TWC has not started charging him the $3/month). In my case, the tech that came to add the second card on the S3 was the one that killed the HD Tier w/o consulting if I wanted to keep them.


That's right. Comcast just charged an extra $5/mo for the HD box. TWC kept the same billing when they took over. Now that I an boxless, I do not have that charge anymore. I also am not being charged for the HD Tier either. Maybe they only start charging when you make a change your subscribed services.

P.S. Glad you got the CC issues worked out. On my first CC, the tech forgot to write down the serial number and we had to take it out and get that info before he could pair. At the time, the procedures didn't have the tech write that down before inserting the card.


----------



## JimWall

I have two HD tivos working with cable cards.

The first install went fine but took about a half hour for the encrypted channels in the Cincinnati TW area to come through.

The 2nd Tivo HD install took three visits by techs. 

The first techs (2 guys) said they have done this many times but simply were not organized. I was able to get all channels on both cards that were not encrypted. HD on 900+ was working. They gave up and said a backup tech will be out to troublshoot.
Backup tech came by in afternoon and tried to say the tivo was bad even though the TV he brought had the same problem with the cablecard that was in my tivo.

He also said to call TIVO and see what they say. TIVO said they need to bring out two new cable cards that have not been paired. Turns out that was bogus. Everytime a cablecard is removed and reinserted (even on the same tivo slot) a new host ID is created. That is what is paired with the SN and your billing (channels). Host ID and SN is needed to send the CP auth.

Two days later a 3rd tech came out. He was emergency replacement for the scheduled tech. He was also being bugged by his wife on cell who was freaking out that he told everyone she was pregnant.
I thought this won't work out either.

BUT DESPITE THAT He got everything to work and was very layed back about it and how easy it is.
I told him he needs to get other techs trained properly but being stupid is always a problem.

Steps:
1: write down SN of cable cards and which slot they are going in. Each time you pull them out the host ID changes!!!! Easy to get that wrong. The 2nd guy as confused about slot one and two.

2: Put in cable cards and write down the host id for each card and its cablecard(TM) id
It takes 10 to 30 minutes to download the eeprom or something like that.
Once that is done the unencrypted channels start coming in.

The CP auth screen will show an error until the "hit" is send from cable company office.
This is what took three technitions several days to get to work.

The SN and host IDs much be paired correctly by tech, entered properly by tech, entered properly at cable office.

3: Text host id/SN pairs to cable office to past into the computer. Hopefully there are no typos.

4: Downloaded with billing info to cable card for the CP auth show it is received.
If the auth is sent too soon it won't work and cable company may not get an error.

The guy who got mine to work pulled each cable card so they get a new host ID and did the procedure from scratch. Whatever was done with old host ID is gone! New unpaired cards are not needed.

For a while the CP auth didn't work and office insisted they had entered everything OK with no errors. Tech had them resave and set the auth agin after about 30 minutes and it worked!!
Assuming the first two tech visits and office staff did not do any typos.
There must be some kind of delay where sending the CP auth/billing/channel information too soon does not work but no error messages are sent back to cable company.
It the tech pulls the card out to check the Serial Number then new host ID must be entered at the cable company office.

I wish I could have been at cable company to see what happened on their end. 
I think the software the cable company uses to setup cable cards and sent the CP auth and tie it to billing needs to be improved.
Maybe if they had a keyboard instead of phone keypad they would be better at entering the host id and SN.


----------



## Mike Farrington

JimWall, The HostID remains the same for each slot. The number never changes. Are you sure you're not talking about the "data" number?


----------



## pmiranda

barronius said:


> Is there a full list of channels posted somewhere that as a Series 3 user here in Austin with Time Warner I should be able to receive?
> 
> Thanks.


You haven't seen one yet because there are still hundred you should get. The full lineup is here.
Take away the channels above 82 that are listed in this post along with any "on demand" or pay-per-view channels, and you have your answer.

/begin rant
I find it interesting that they added two HD's (A&E and Music - albeit as SDV) _before_ they went switched on several existing channels, and now they're adding a bunch of on-demands. So much for the theory that anyone is getting anything out of the tradeoff. I think they would be better off investing in some decent DVR software (Passport instead of the SARA garbage) and making service revenue off of it instead of offering more stale shows "on demand" for free. You would think the fact that there are hundreds of customers in this area alone willing to spend $600+ and endure their substandard (compared to TWC Houston) installation process to avoid the SARA DVRs would convince them of this. If they cared about customer service, they'd give ALL their techs and CSRs the tools and knowledge they need to support cablecard.
/end rant


----------



## Kablemodem

JimWall said:


> Two days later a 3rd tech came out. He was also being bugged by his wife on cell who was freaking out that he told everyone she was pregnant.
> 
> BUT DESPITE THAT He got everything to work and was very layed back about it and how easy it is.


That guy clearly knows how to put things in slots.


----------



## rjgibson0066

I will keep searching, but would appreciate any advice on my install.

SOME DIGITAL CHANNELS, BUT NOT ALL (AND NOT MY FAVORITES)

I get all the regular (analog) channels and a few of the digital channels, such as local HD and Discovery HD. However, I don't get the normal digital channels, such as the Outdoor Channel, Speed, any of the premium movies channels (HBO and Showtime), and the some other HD channels (ESPN HD, IMHD). Both cards get and don't get the exact same channels. 

Larry "The Cable Guy" had never done a cablecard install, however he was very accomodating and followed all the directions - although he had to go outside to make calls to activate the cards due to poor cell reception at my house - therefore I did not overhear him reciting the cards' serial numbers - but we both checked and doubled checked our written notes when installing the cards. 

He left after "dispatch" told him it may take 1-4 hours for all the channels to download. However, it has been close of 2-3 hours and nothing has changed. 

I did re-run of set-up, and did identify in the set-up process the second time, my premium channels (HBO and Showtime), however nothing changed. 

Strangely, both before starting my second set-up process and after the second set-up process was complete, I received an error message saying there was a change to a cablecard and set-up needed to be re-run.

I didn't re-run set-up a third time because I saw this message before the starting the second set-up process, so figured that wouldn't be the solution. 

Lastly, we only tried/used two cablecards as they partially worked. Further, I never re-booted (powered on/off) the TIVO unit since the install - which I will try shortly.

Any suggestions/help would be appreciated. 

Thanks

Rob


----------



## cableguy763

Where are you located? That kind of information usually helps.


----------



## radtom

This has happened to me with both my series 3 installs. I call repair and they are able to check their settings and within minutes I get my missing channels. It was not a cable card problem, just something not set right when the card(s) was activated. Both times it was quick and easy. I am dealing with TW San Antonio.


----------



## cokyq

My cable provider is TWC and I am in the DFW area.

WHen I had cablecards installed on my new S3, I started missing channels because TWC moved HDNet, ESPN HD and Universal HD to a new HD Tier. They did not announce the change and it appears they only have been killing those channels when you call for service. Once I noticed the channels were missing later that night I called TWC and then they explained those channels now had an extra cost. When I told them to activate them, that is when the problem started.

When they activated the HD Tier, ESPN HD and HDNet would not come in. After several calls, they sent a tech over, who took the cards out, wrote down the serial numbers, Data and host addresses, called TWC central, had the cards divorced (un-paired), and then re-pairing them. This process resolved the problem in 2 of 3 cards. He exchanged the cablecard, re-paired and problem was resolved.


----------



## cokyq

Monty2_2001 said:


> In the Dallas area, TWC.. 790 and 795 are showing a black screen only. Anyone else having this issue?


Yes I did in Euless with channels 780 and 790. Tech came in and had to divorce the cards and re-pair them. Problem now solved.


----------



## rjgibson0066

cableguy763 said:


> Where are you located? That kind of information usually helps.


Dayton, OH


----------



## A J Ricaud

I'm a new TWC customer in So. Calif. I pre-wired RG-6 cabling to a central point inside my home and connected them to a powered CATV distribution system. I then ran a main line to TWC's interface box.

My install called for 4 CableCards (2 ea. for 3 S3s), 2 TWC DVRs and a set-top box. When the installer showed up yesterday , he only had 2 CableCards because he misread the order. Plus, he was completely overwhelmed by my setup.

He said it wouldn't work that way but agreed to try it anyway. He proceeded to do the install. He was surprised that the signal levels tested fine. He didn't seem to understand that my distribution system is essentially a lossless splitter, designed for CATV (Channelplus).

He said his boss would not let him insert CableCards in anything other than a TV, so I did it, per the Tivo directions. Both cards initialized just fine in the S3 and after re-running guided setup, everything was fine--all channels coming in.

I told him about this site so he can familiarize himself with TWC/CableCard experience is across the nation. He was very thankful. Today, a different, much more knowledeable installer installed the 2 CableCards in my second S3. gain, everything went fine.

I checked the cable signal levels from the S3s menu and got readings in the high 90s. So far, so good.

BTW, the CableCards are Motorolas.


----------



## Fofer

A J Ricaud said:



> My install called for 4 CableCards (*2 ea. for 3 S3s*)


Wouldn't that be 6?


----------



## A J Ricaud

Fofer said:


> Wouldn't that be 6?


Whoops! Only have 2 S3s.


----------



## rjgibson0066

rjgibson0066 said:


> I will keep searching, but would appreciate any advice on my install.
> 
> SOME DIGITAL CHANNELS, BUT NOT ALL (AND NOT MY FAVORITES)
> 
> I get all the regular (analog) channels and a few of the digital channels, such as local HD and Discovery HD. However, I don't get the normal digital channels, such as the Outdoor Channel, Speed, any of the premium movies channels (HBO and Showtime), and the some other HD channels (ESPN HD, IMHD). Both cards get and don't get the exact same channels.
> 
> Larry "The Cable Guy" had never done a cablecard install, however he was very accomodating and followed all the directions - although he had to go outside to make calls to activate the cards due to poor cell reception at my house - therefore I did not overhear him reciting the cards' serial numbers - but we both checked and doubled checked our written notes when installing the cards.
> 
> He left after "dispatch" told him it may take 1-4 hours for all the channels to download. However, it has been close of 2-3 hours and nothing has changed.
> 
> I did re-run of set-up, and did identify in the set-up process the second time, my premium channels (HBO and Showtime), however nothing changed.
> 
> Strangely, both before starting my second set-up process and after the second set-up process was complete, I received an error message saying there was a change to a cablecard and set-up needed to be re-run.
> 
> I didn't re-run set-up a third time because I saw this message before the starting the second set-up process, so figured that wouldn't be the solution.
> 
> Lastly, we only tried/used two cablecards as they partially worked. Further, I never re-booted (powered on/off) the TIVO unit since the install - which I will try shortly.
> 
> Any suggestions/help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


Bump - I am in Dayton, OH.


----------



## cdp1276

Anyone know the best process to move 2 TW CableCards from one S3 and get working in another S3? As in what to say to the CSR over the phone so I don't need a service visit and can do this quickly.


----------



## moritzes

Sounds like your account is not "balanced" -- i.e., TW has not told its computers that you are entitled to more than basic cable on your cablecards. Call up CS and ask them to balance your account.


----------



## moritzes

moritzes said:


> Sounds like your account is not "balanced" -- i.e., TW has not told its computers that you are entitled to more than basic cable on your cablecards. Call up CS and ask them to balance your account.


This was for rjgibson0066.


----------



## rlay

cokyq said:


> My cable provider is TWC and I am in the DFW area.
> 
> When I had cablecards installed on my new S3, I started missing channels because TWC moved HDNet, ESPN HD and Universal HD to a new HD Tier. They did not announce the change and it appears they only have been killing those channels when you call for service. Once I noticed the channels were missing later that night I called TWC and then they explained those channels now had an extra cost. When I told them to activate them, that is when the problem started.
> 
> When they activated the HD Tier, ESPN HD and HDNet would not come in. After several calls, they sent a tech over, who took the cards out, wrote down the serial numbers, Data and host addresses, called TWC central, had the cards divorced (un-paired), and then re-pairing them. This process resolved the problem in 2 of 3 cards. He exchanged the cablecard, re-paired and problem was resolved.


This is the same problem I have been living with for 6 months. I don't get the HD Tier channels on the S3 (HDNET, ESPN HD, and the recently added TNT HD, UHD, etc.) I was beginning to think that they were on a on the incompatible "switched" network... They claim that the systems have been changing ever since Time Warner took over Adelphia.

Do you know how they went about unpairing the cards? The dispatch never needed anything other than the serial number of the cards...even when I forced them to use the host ID, etc.

Since then, every time I've called they say that if the channels work on the Motorola box, then they are simply not compatible with the cable cards. There were a bunch of botched cable card installs at first, and when I finally got most of my channels I decided to live with it (given that I had a Motorola box upstairs).

With the ads for DirectV claiming 200+ HD channels in a few months, this issue might mean me switching if I don't get this resolved. Also, I'm getting a lot more over-the-air HD channels than what the cable company is providing (they only provide FOX...and I can get NBC, FOX, CBS, and some Mexican HD stations with a cheap Terk indoor antenna). I am contemplating putting in a big external anntenna to get them with less dropouts and even get a few more stations.

Should I ask them to swap the cable cards out? I had some bad ones originally. They ran out of stock at one point. We even went without digital channels for a while because of all these problems.


----------



## cokyq

rlay,

read my posts #1360 & 1371 where I explain my problem and how it was solved. 

TWC would not let me provide the card serial, host and data addresses. THey sent a tech to do this. Glad they did, because he ended up exchanging one of the cards.


----------



## Fofer

rlay said:


> With the ads for DirectV claiming 200+ HD channels


To be fair, I've heard "100+" and I've also heard that number includes all the locals for every region. IOW, you wouldn't have access to that amount of new HD channels. And now that there was some satellite explosion, apparently that may have put some crimp into the launch schedule, too.


----------



## rlay

Fofer said:


> To be fair, I've heard "100+" and I've also heard that number includes all the locals for every region. IOW, you wouldn't have access to that amount of new HD channels. And now that there was some satellite explosion, apparently that may have put some crimp into the launch schedule, too.


My sister today has over 50 HD channels coming through her DirecTV equipment, including locals and premium channels....even HD versions of MTV and other basic tier channels...plus more HD movie channels and PPV....Sure, there is an OTA antenna on her dish, but at least it's all integrated and working. I have only 4 HD channels coming through TWC+Tivo, 12 with TWC+Motorola box, and 5 more OTA (on the Tivo with a small indoor antenna). I thought getting cable was supposed to improve reception....and we are paying about the same as my sister for the "Ultimate" package.

Now the DirecTV ads say they're adding more HD channels...and I am stuck losing channels through TWC with SDV and the Tivo (or whatever the problem is). I've wasted too much time with TWC (at least 5 days waiting for techs and hours on hold with tech support, bad cable cards, etc.) trying to get the Tivo to get all available HD channels and getting nothing but "It's not our problem" from TWC after it's all said and done.

The Tivo user interface, the added cost of getting the dish installed & wired, and the bundled broadband are what's keeping me on the cable bandwagon. As things like the single cable dish and those additional channels get rolled out...it's going to be harder to resist switching....even if TWC is able to fix those 8 HD missing channels on the Tivo.


----------



## hookbill

rlay said:


> My sister today has over 50 HD channels coming through her DirecTV equipment, including locals and premium channels....even HD versions of MTV and other basic tier channels...plus more HD movie channels and PPV....Sure, there is an OTA antenna on her dish, but at least it's all integrated and working. I have only 4 HD channels coming through TWC+Tivo, 12 with TWC+Motorola box, and 5 more OTA (on the Tivo with a small indoor antenna). I thought getting cable was supposed to improve reception....and we are paying about the same as my sister for the "Ultimate" package.
> 
> Now the DirecTV ads say they're adding more HD channels...and I am stuck losing channels through TWC with SDV and the Tivo (or whatever the problem is). I've wasted too much time with TWC (at least 5 days waiting for techs and hours on hold with tech support, bad cable cards, etc.) trying to get the Tivo to get all available HD channels and getting nothing but "It's not our problem" from TWC after it's all said and done.
> 
> The Tivo user interface, the added cost of getting the dish installed & wired, and the bundled broadband are what's keeping me on the cable bandwagon. As things like the single cable dish and those additional channels get rolled out...it's going to be harder to resist switching....even if TWC is able to fix those 8 HD missing channels on the Tivo.


Some things to think about. First, most of those HD channels are going to be mpeg 4 so that's compressed HD. That means quality loss. Second how much recording do you do on all those other stations. I do 97% of my recording on big 4 networks, two shows on the CW and usually at least one all year long on FX and HBO.

But if having all that is important to you, by all means switch. To be honest I would have switched just prior to the S3 release but I do not have a clear line of sight.


----------



## cokyq

From the junk mail I've been getting, it appears DISH has the bigger number of HD channels, not DirecTV. Cable certainly is way behind.


----------



## rlay

hookbill said:


> Some things to think about. First, most of those HD channels are going to be mpeg 4 so that's compressed HD. That means quality loss. Second how much recording do you do on all those other stations. I do 97% of my recording on big 4 networks, two shows on the CW and usually at least one all year long on FX and HBO.
> 
> But if having all that is important to you, by all means switch. To be honest I would have switched just prior to the S3 release but I do not have a clear line of sight.


Three of my big four channels come in only in SD through TWC...and crappy SD on some as well (ghosting on ABC). I get FOX in HD through TWC, and it has drop outs (lines blotches on the screen during even still scenes). I get NBC, CBS, FOX, and occasionally ABC in HD through a cheap OTA Terk powered indoor antenna....all with a lot of drop out (and between 30-60% signal strength). I'm fairly certain if I put up a big outdoor antenna it will fix that (my neighbor has a DirecTV system with the antenna on the dish, and he doesn't have those problems with the OTA channels...he even gets PBS from San Diego). I live about 20 miles from the border, but I get a few Mexican stations strongly...and I even saw the Superbowl this year in Spanish, with a lot better quality than the locals and no dropout.

I don't understand why TWC doesn't broadcast the all the OTA HD channels in my area. If they did that, I probably would be more reluctant to change.


----------



## SCSIRAID

hookbill said:


> Some things to think about. First, most of those HD channels are going to be mpeg 4 so that's compressed HD. That means quality loss.


Quality loss??? HDTV's current comperession scheme is mpeg2. Mpeg4 in the same channel size/bandwidth provides BETTER quality than mpeg2. Mpeg4 is a more efficient codec than mpeg2. However, a provider may choose to keep the PQ the same and use mpeg4's benefits to reduce the bandwidth requirements and stuff more stuff into a given channel.


----------



## hookbill

SCSIRAID said:


> Quality loss??? Current HD comperession scheme is mpeg2. Mpeg4 in the same channel size/bandwidth provides BETTER quality than mpeg2. Mpeg4 is a more efficient codec than mpeg2.


That is not what I hear from people locally receiving D*. They may have fixed it but I heard there were all kinds of problems. And the whole reason they went to Mpeg4 was to save on bandwith, so that can't be right.


----------



## A J Ricaud

hookbill said:


> That is not what I hear from people locally receiving D*. They may have fixed it but I heard there were all kinds of problems. And the whole reason they went to Mpeg4 was to save on bandwith, so that can't be right.


Most posts I have read involving side-by-side comparisons of Directv's HR10-250 (MPEG-2) vs. HR 20-700 (MPEG-4) indicate either virtually no difference in perceived video quality; or, a slightly better picture with the HR20--probably due to it being a newer product.

The problems you refer to are mostly related to the DVR itself, and not due to the MPEG scheme.


----------



## SCSIRAID

hookbill said:



> That is not what I hear from people locally receiving D*. They may have fixed it but I heard there were all kinds of problems. And the whole reason they went to Mpeg4 was to save on bandwith, so that can't be right.


There are multiple variables in play. Your statment that mpeg4 is poorer quality seemed to imply that you believed that HDTV is uncompressed or that mpeg4 was a poorer codec than mpeg2 which is not true. HDTV uses mpeg2 (ota and cable and most sat). The fact is that mpeg4 is a more efficient codec. That means that a given stream can be compressed more without quality loss or from another perspective, you can get better PQ for a given bandwidth. That gives the provider several choices as they move to mpeg4 from mpeg2. 1) Keep the quality the same but consume less bandwith and stuff more in the same 'channel'. 2) Keep the bandwidth the same and get better PQ. 3) a blend of 1 and 2. I dont have sat so I dont know what they are going to do. They could even reduce PQ even more if they chose to.


----------



## rlay

And did a bunch of resets.... I gained one new channel (TNTHD)! But they agree'd to send a "cablecard knowledge-able" technican out on Wednesday morning with some extra cable cards. At this point I am convinced that either the cablecards are faulty or there is something wrong with the pairing....and there is no SDV here (they don't offer on-demand in this area) If I can hack away at it with a phone support rep, and get an additional channel... there has got to be a way to get all of them.

I need to figure out how I'm going to mount a big outdoor antenna on the top of my two story house, and route the cable down. If TWC can get me the 5 missing channels, and I can get the major networks clearly with an outdoor antenna. I'll be satisfied for now....then if DirecTV truly offers 100s of HD channels, I'll consider the switch when that becomes a reality.


----------



## cdp1276

cdp1276 said:


> Anyone know the best process to move 2 TW CableCards from one S3 and get working in another S3? As in what to say to the CSR over the phone so I don't need a service visit and can do this quickly.


Everyone seems to run away from this question and never answer. But I went ahead and did this today. I thought I would tell you that of course the telephone CSR can only send an initialize hit to the cards. They can't do a repair and simply update my host ID's they have so I can receive the CP Auth. I just keep sitting in a "Waiting for CP Auth" state until they roll a truck. Because a technician is the only one that can talk to central ops where they update this.

How stupid is that and what a waste of money. Now I sit and wait for 5 days to get a technician out and I'm sure they will want to charge me. At least I can get the HD locals via the cards but anytime I hit any other channels that are in my package it pops up the CC diag box to tell me to call and activate the cards. What an oxy moron that is, because you can't call to do that in the first place.


----------



## hookbill

SCSIRAID said:


> There are multiple variables in play. Your statment that mpeg4 is poorer quality seemed to imply that you believed that HDTV is uncompressed or that mpeg4 was a poorer codec than mpeg2 which is not true. HDTV uses mpeg2 (ota and cable and most sat). The fact is that mpeg4 is a more efficient codec. That means that a given stream can be compressed more without quality loss or from another perspective, you can get better PQ for a given bandwidth. That gives the provider several choices as they move to mpeg4 from mpeg2. 1) Keep the quality the same but consume less bandwith and stuff more in the same 'channel'. 2) Keep the bandwidth the same and get better PQ. 3) a blend of 1 and 2. I dont have sat so I dont know what they are going to do. They could even reduce PQ even more if they chose to.


Just based on your very reliable and knowlegeable reputation, I'll stand corrected. I guess I made assumptions based on comments I had read in the local AVS forum.


----------



## SCSIRAID

hookbill said:


> Just based on your very reliable and knowlegeable reputation, I'll stand corrected. I guess I made assumptions based on comments I had read in the local AVS forum.


Note that the only part of your post I took issue with was the mpeg4 being the reason for lower PQ... The rest of it is likely spot on. The buzz on sat is that they overcompress their HD streams. I doubt that their usage of mpeg4 will be to increase quality... I believe they will use it to add more content given their hard limit on bandwidth. Of course... thats just my opinion as i dont have sat and cant personally speak from experience on its PQ. I believe SDV is going to allow the cableco's to put a lot of pressure on sat.


----------



## Fofer

SCSIRAID said:


> I believe SDV is going to allow the cableco's to put a lot of pressure on sat.


Ironically, SDV could also hurt the viability Series 3's... which will drive many of us back to satellite!


----------



## rlay

I did some fiddling with the indoor antenna, and with the signal strength indicators, I was able to place it optimally to receive most of the major networks in HD with the Tivo's tuners. It is kind of in an awkward location above the TV. My plasma looks like the Tivo Logo with a mohawk!...with the UHF portion pointing towards the wall. I have to see how it holds up in weather, but right now I'm getting between 50-90% signal on the majors in HD (FOX, NBC, ABC, CBS...in order of signal strength). During windy days I have tended to lose CBS & ABC....and have bad drop out problems with the rest. I'm wondering how much better I'll fair with an outdoor antenna.....if only TWC carried these signals.


----------



## tivotivotivo

Fofer said:


> Ironically, SDV could also hurt the viability Series 3's... which will drive many of us back to satellite!


and FIOS if verizon ever gets their stuff installed around my parts....

geez. its like 2 cities away from me now.


----------



## rlay

rlay said:


> I did some fiddling with the indoor antenna, and with the signal strength indicators, I was able to place it optimally to receive most of the major networks in HD with the Tivo's tuners. It is kind of in an awkward location above the TV. My plasma looks like the Tivo Logo with a mohawk!...with the UHF portion pointing towards the wall. I have to see how it holds up in weather, but right now I'm getting between 50-90% signal on the majors in HD (FOX, NBC, ABC, CBS...in order of signal strength). During windy days I have tended to lose CBS & ABC....and have bad drop out problems with the rest. I'm wondering how much better I'll fair with an outdoor antenna.....if only TWC carried these signals.


Once the wind kicked up at nightfall... I was back to drops on all OTA channels, and even no reception on some.

Anyone have any experience with the S3 and antennas for OTA HD were the transmitters are 45+ miles away (over flat land farmland luckily)? How about self installation? Any good websites?


----------



## cableguy763

You know rlay, this is the Time Warner CABLE thread. Most of the people come to this thread because they have CABLE. Just thought I'd point that out. By the way, go here antennaweb.org.


----------



## randywalters

Fofer said:


> Ironically, SDV could also hurt the viability Series 3's... which will drive many of us back to satellite!


I plan on keeping one cable DVR to augment my S3 so if SDV rears it's ugly head in my area i'm covered, but that's not necessarily a viable option for many folks.


----------



## SCSIRAID

randywalters said:


> I plan on keeping one cable DVR to augment my S3 so if SDV rears it's ugly head in my area i'm covered, but that's not necessarily a viable option for many folks.


That is my plan also... although I would have to get one again as I got rid of the one I had after I had the S3 for about a month or so.


----------



## Fofer

SCSIRAID said:


> That is my plan also... although I would have to get one again as I got rid of the one I had after I had the S3 for about a month or so.


I returned mine on Saturday, since they were charging me $5 for the box itself and $10 for DVR functionality (or vice-versa, I think.) And I wasn't using it. The interface was horrendous and the remote was ridiculous. The new S3 has been fine, and if it turns out to not be fine in the future due to changes like SDV (and I stick with Time Warner anyway) then hopefully the box TWC offers then will be a ALOT better than the one I started out with!

More than likely, I'd switch back to satellite... Dish or DTV. Whichever is HDTV friendlier.


----------



## jeni1888

I am about to be a new TWC customer in Los Angeles. Do I need to order a digital receiver and cablecards or just the cablecards? Also, I am slightly technically adept, is it something I can hook up myself or should I ask the installation technician to do it?

Thanks much for any help.


----------



## Fofer

Just the cable cards... they'll send a TWC tech to install them.


----------



## nataylor

So I've got 3 Series3 units and I'm trying to install my cables cards (this is in Houston, so it's "self install"). Last Friday I picked up my 6 cards, which required going to 2 different service centers since the first only had 1 card. 

After much calling to support, it seems that 4 of the 6 cards are no good. I got one Tivo fully set up with 2 working cards. I get all the channels I should. The other 4 cards have a lower firmware version than the 2 that work, so that's part of the problem. One of the cards just says "CA disabled" in the status screen when I try it in either of my other 2 units. Two of the cards just will not receive the authorization. They never change status, even though I had them send a hit several times. The last one gets authorization, but givens a message that's something like "PROGRAM_KEY_MISSING." It receives the digital channels that are broadcast int he clear, but not the encrypted ones. Oh well.

Of course, none of the centers near me will have more cable cards until Friday, so I have to wait until then and hope that they have 4 cards to swap out for my 4 bad ones.


----------



## CharlesH

nataylor said:


> The last one gets authorization, but givens a message that's something like "PROGRAM_KEY_MISSING." It receives the digital channels that are broadcast int he clear, but not the encrypted ones.


I have Comcast, but when I got that status on one card, I asked the CSR send an "Initialize" signal to the card. This is a different kind of "hit" than the one they usually do, and I had to insist on that particular kind of hit. After a few minutes, it changed to the OK state (I don't recall the name, but it is obvious when you see it). YMMV with TW.


----------



## nataylor

CharlesH said:


> I have Comcast, but when I got that status on one card, I asked the CSR send an "Initialize" signal to the card. This is a different kind of "hit" than the one they usually do, and I had to insist on that particular kind of hit. After a few minutes, it changed to the OK state (I don't recall the name, but it is obvious when you see it). YMMV with TW.


Ah, thanks for that info. I guess I'll try that one again tonight. Maybe I'll only have to swap out 3 cards.


----------



## jeni1888

Fofer said:


> Just the cable cards... they'll send a TWC tech to install them.


Hmm, the guy at Tivo said I need to get the receiver and the cards. But he also sounded like he didn't know much.

I'm trying desperately to decide whether to buy a TiVo or just use the TWC DVR. Anyone have any words of wisdom? I have a DirecTiVo now which I love but can't get southern exposure in my new apartment.


----------



## nataylor

jeni1888 said:


> I'm trying desperately to decide whether to buy a TiVo or just use the TWC DVR. Anyone have any words of wisdom? I have a DirecTiVo now which I love but can't get southern exposure in my new apartment.


If you're used to the TiVo interface, you'll want to kill yourself after using the TWC DVR.


----------



## pkscout

nataylor said:


> If you're used to the TiVo interface, you'll want to kill yourself after using the TWC DVR.


That's a wee bit strong. 

My wife got the TWC DVR (running Passport) after almost three years with a TiVo when our HDTiVo gave up the ghost while I'm living on the other side of the country.

She said it definitely isn't a TiVo, and it did take awhile to find all the screens, but she's mostly used to it now. The Passport software doesn't have some of the advanced features of a TiVo (wishlists, suggestions, etc.) but for basic DVRness it's not too bad.

My suggestion. Rent the TWC box for a month or two and see what happens. The experience may convince you that the S3 is really worth $800, but you won't know until you try.


----------



## abredt

pkscout said:


> That's a wee bit strong.
> 
> My suggestion. Rent the TWC box for a month or two and see what happens. The experience may convince you that the S3 is really worth $800, but you won't know until you try.


Good idea !! I had trouble with TiVo3 at first, so having the TW DVD was a lifesaver (show saver.) I still have it because hubby prefers it for his programs.


----------



## rlay

rlay said:


> And did a bunch of resets.... I gained one new channel (TNTHD)! But they agree'd to send a "cablecard knowledge-able" technician out on Wednesday morning with some extra cable cards. At this point I am convinced that either the cablecards are faulty or there is something wrong with the pairing....and there is no SDV here (they don't offer on-demand in this area) If I can hack away at it with a phone support rep, and get an additional channel... there has got to be a way to get all of them.
> 
> I need to figure out how I'm going to mount a big outdoor antenna on the top of my two story house, and route the cable down. If TWC can get me the 5 missing channels, and I can get the major networks clearly with an outdoor antenna. I'll be satisfied for now....then if DirecTV truly offers 100s of HD channels, I'll consider the switch when that becomes a reality.


So the technician came out today, and he insisted that the HD Plus Tier on the TWC system here in El Centro, CA channels does not work with CableCards. He claims to have done the install on TVs and Tivos with the same problem. Anyway... I convinced him to swap out my cards, and authorize new ones.... He did it in about five minutes, and as he predicted, the HD Plus tier channels did not show up (except for TNTHD which started appearing this weekend...which seems to continuously loop "Law & Order").

At this point I've pretty much decided to switch to another technology rather than having to deal with the TWC Cablecard limitations and lack of HD programming problems I've had since the beginning. My neighbor has over 15 HD channels now through his DirecTV system plus all of the major networks in HD through an outdoor antenna (but he had to tear apart his walls to get it installed properly). I will probably wait until DirecTV launches their new mpeg-4 based system, and I can confirm that I can use multiple units with a single coax cable and get more than the 5 HD channels I currently get thru TWC + the Tivo S3.....

I'm paying $50/month more just to have the three premium channels packages, another $15/month for the Motorola box that I'm using upstairs, plus about $5/month for the HD Plus tier that I can only use on their Motorola box....plus the basic cable charge of $50/month and a bunch of misc fees (although high speed Internet Access is bundled in)... my bill is $150/month with all the taxes and fees not to mention the $13/month for the Tivo service.. That would get me a great Netflix membership....or a lot of Amazon Unbox. My neighbor pays $100 for 3 DirecTV receivers (1 HD), and an HD DVR....and just about all the channels....

I have been frustrated with this whole experience. I feel like a jumped the gun too early on S3 + HDTV technology. I've paid a premium to be an early adopter. If I would have stayed with a Series 2, I'd have Tivo2Go and multiple networkable units...and basically the same programming choices I current have.


----------



## BruceShultes

rlay,

You will not be able to get DirecTV HD service through a single cable.

There are four cables from the satellite dish to the distribution unit that is usually mounted on the side of your house.

Then there are two cables from that distribution unit to each of the DirecTV HD boxes you have in your house.

I currently have the mpeg2 box (HR10-250), but from what I have read there is no difference in cabling requirements for the mpeg4 box (HR20-700).


----------



## Cajun Man

Cajun Man said:


> Howdy, I am another Rochesterian who owns an S3, and I am about to request a pair of CableCards -- and hi-def service -- from Time Warner. If TW cannot/will not provide all HD channels via CC, I will be filing a complaint with the FCC as well.
> 
> I will provide an update once I have upgraded my service...


I am happy to report that, thanks to TiVo's 8.1.1 software upgrade combined with a CableCard software upgrade deployed by TimeWarner, I am a satisfied customer here in Rochester NY.

Audio is now present on channel 1016 ("The CW"), and my premium HD channels (HDNET, HDNET Movies and ESPNHD -- channels 1050, 1051 and 1052) are no longer deauthorized once a week or so.

My only complaint? A few channels are not available via CableCard. Namely A&EHD, MTVHD and UNVHD. (Presumably these are being provided via SDV?) But now that the other issues have been resolved, I am willing to tolerate a few missing channels...at least for a few months. 

p.s. The one local HD channel missing from TW's lineup -- Fox -- was added a few weeks ago, on channel 1007.


----------



## Peter000

Last night, I turned on my TiVo and it said "Cablecard firmware update in progress." It said it would take approximately 40 min. I let it sit overnight, and it was still showing it as of 2 this afternoon, so I rebooted... for a few moments, my channels showed up, but then went back to the same message.

Anyone else with this issue today?

:sigh: Off to be put on hold.


----------



## BruceShultes

Peter000 said:


> Last night, I turned on my TiVo and it said "Cablecard firmware update in progress." It said it would take approximately 40 min. I let it sit overnight, and it was still showing it as of 2 this afternoon, so I rebooted... for a few moments, my channels showed up, but then went back to the same message.
> 
> Anyone else with this issue today?
> 
> :sigh: Off to be put on hold.


When my cable cards were first being installed, one of them worked fine while the second was hung on "Cablecard firmware update in progress".

I checked the manufacture date on the cable cards and discovered that the one having problems was older that the one that worked. After I described the problem, my cable company just replaced the older card with one that had the same date as the one which worked.

Since then at least one firmware update has been done with no problems.


----------



## smc

Since I been kind of a voyager on this topic I thought I would share my experience with Time Warner Cable.

After receiving my Tivo I went down to my local cable office to pickup a couple of cards. I mean thats what I thought I would do. But when I got there I was told that I had pay $29 to have someone come out and plug them into my Tivo! I just could not understand why I must pay someone to come out to plug-in two cards into my Tivo, after all I swapped cable boxes before. I ask the rep why cant I just pick them up and try them myself, she said, I dont know you have to ask the installer. 

So I scheduled an appointment, she wanted me to take a 9am to 7pm weekday appointment but I said no, and told her Ill wait till you can get me a confirmed time. She did and all was well, so I thought.

It stilled bothered me that I was paying $29 for a service I felt I didnt need. After all how hard could it be to plug-in a card? And if it was hard it was because of their process/hardware not mine! So I filed a compliant with the PUC. Well two days later a lady from TW called and said she had my compliant and the she would waive the install charge, and that they would be out Thursday morning between the hours of 8 and 10am for the install.

TW changed the time to a 9am to 7pm appointment and didnt tell me! After wasting a ½ day waiting for TW to show up, I called and ask to speak to a supervisor, I just wanted to make sure that the next appointment was scheduled correctly. I was told they were all too busy to take my call, that one would call me right back. After trying several times to get a supervisor on the phone, and each time I was told they would call back at least by 10pm, thats when they go home. At 9:45pm I called back and was put on hold till 10pm then hung up on!

So on Friday I:

1.	Called the corporate office to find out the fax number to the CEO and who I could contact in California
2.	Wrote a letter and faxed it to Time Warners Customer Care Advocate
3.	Sent a copy of the letter to the CEO of Time Warner Cable
4.	Filed a complaint with the CPUC
5.	Emailed the local franchise authority

By Monday afternoon I got three phone calls, two from their president office. They apologized to me and said they are putting in place a system by next month they will help prevent what happened to me. They also scheduled an appointment for today between 8am and 10am. 

Well three cable guys showed up, one of which was the supervisor. They installed the cable cards and all is well!


----------



## cdp1276

Cajun Man said:


> My only complaint? A few channels are not available via CableCard. Namely A&EHD, MTVHD and UNVHD. (Presumably these are being provided via SDV?) But now that the other issues have been resolved, I am willing to tolerate a few missing channels...at least for a few months.


Yes, those are SDV and you can see them all listed here:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/rochester/products/cablecard.html

Shame you were having those problems. I've been up on the S3 with CableCard's here for along time without issue.


----------



## jsshattuck

I have a strange problem. In December I had 2 cablecards (SA) installed in my new S3. One card installed in CableCard 1 slot receives all stations, the one installed in CableCard 2 cannot display stations above 281. Since I rarely record stations above 281, I have sort of ignored the problem. I am deathly afraid that TW will screw up both slots if they come back.

We tried 6 cards in CableCard 2 slot, and none of them worked perfectly, some didn't display any HD channels, the best was one that displays the first 10 HD channels, but as stated none above 281.

Is it TiVo or the CableCard? Please advise!


----------



## Fofer

cdp1276 said:


> Yes, those are SDV and you can see them all listed here:
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/rochester/products/cablecard.html


As a new S3 owner with TimeWarner, I can honestly say that is the scariest and most depressing web page I have seen in many months.  :down:

This is the page for my area (SoCal) and it's not any more encouraging.


----------



## Roderigo

jsshattuck said:


> I have a strange problem. In December I had 2 cablecards (SA) installed in my new S3. One card installed in CableCard 1 slot receives all stations, the one installed in CableCard 2 cannot display stations above 281. Since I rarely record stations above 281, I have sort of ignored the problem. I am deathly afraid that TW will screw up both slots if they come back.
> 
> We tried 6 cards in CableCard 2 slot, and none of them worked perfectly, some didn't display any HD channels, the best was one that displays the first 10 HD channels, but as stated none above 281.
> 
> Is it TiVo or the CableCard? Please advise!


Unfortunately, your post doesn't provide enough information to start to figure out what's going on. When tuned to a problem channel, what does the cablecard screens say? What does the S3 diagnostics screen say?

Also, in general, channel number isn't a useful bit of debugging information for cablecards. All channel numbers are virtual, so if it's something signal or hardware related, the frequency of the channel is more important.


----------



## Peter000

Update on my cablecard problem... I futzed with it, and finally tried my cards one at a time in slot 1. Seems one of them just doesn't want to accept a firmware update and hangs. So right now I'm running with one cablecard until a service call from TW Friday afternoon.

It took me two calls to get a service call scheduled. WTF? The first call merely "escalated" my problem with a promise to "call me back." I'm really disappointed with TW lately. Basically I have no choice though.

And I'm pretty disappointed with the crippled CC service. It really wasn't worth it to get a TiVo.


----------



## Cajun Man

Peter000 said:


> Update on my cablecard problem... I futzed with it, and finally tried my cards one at a time in slot 1. Seems one of them just doesn't want to accept a firmware update and hangs. So right now I'm running with one cablecard until a service call from TW Friday afternoon.


Just out of curiosity...do your CCs have a date printed on them? If so, would you mind sharing them?

I ask because I found that CCs with dates earlier than 2006 did not work with either my S3, or my CC-capable Sony TV. So after some initial trial-and-error over the course of two technician visits, I called TW back and specifically asked that the technician bring back CCs dated no earlier than 2006. This ultimately solved the issue.

Whether those earlier cards had slightly different hardware, or simply had older firmware, I do not know. Regardless, the newer cards solved the issue.



> And I'm pretty disappointed with the crippled CC service. It really wasn't worth it to get a TiVo.


Once you get a pair of CCs that work, you might find that CC service is not so bad after all. 

p.s. TimeWarner recently deployed updated firmware to field-deployed CCs here in Rochester, in case anyone is interested in such info. The software build date is now May 10 2006, while it was formerly May 2 2005 -- at least in the three CCs I have.


----------



## George Cifranci

Cajun Man said:


> p.s. TimeWarner recently deployed updated firmware to field-deployed CCs here in Rochester, in case anyone is interested in such info. The software build date is now May 10 2006, while it was formerly May 2 2005 -- at least in the three CCs I have.


Here in Columbus Ohio the Scientific Atlanta CC's that I have from Time Warner Mid-Ohio are the May 2, 2005's. I wonder what they changed?


----------



## AgentMunroe

Relatively happy with Cablecards in Rochester, NY, at least for now... It was like pulling teeth trying to get somebody to actually put it on a work order and schedule an appointment (including an entire "scheduled" appointment that they no-showed), but despite that and some minor troubles installing them the Series3 is happy for now, SDV be damned. (Helpful hint: If one Cablecard slot stops responding, reboot the TiVo. Also, if one Cablecard appears not to be tuning any channels, go into the diagnostics menu and futz around, then go back to the test area... that solved it for me.)

Quick question: Does anybody's S3 in Rochester pick up the digital simulcasts of the channels? I gather from this page on TW's site I should be getting them, but I'm still getting record quality settings on basic channels (Discovery, Comedy Central, TBS, etc.). Does this just not currently work properly with the Cablecard, or is there something else at play here? EDIT: Woops, just realized it says right there on the Cablecard page that digital simulcasts are SDV only. Never mind.

Lastly, should I be recording locals OTA, or off cable? I'm thinking the bitrate OTA is higher, so I'm sticking with that... but if there's not much of a difference, I might decommission the antenna just to clean up the living room area a bit.


----------



## BruceShultes

OTA is a given person's decision. 

I am a TW customer in Albany, NY. My OTA reception is much better that that from TW. There is less pixellation and less loss of sound OTA than on TW.


----------



## stevenkriege

A J Ricaud said:


> I'm a new TWC customer in So. Calif. I pre-wired RG-6 cabling to a central point inside my home and connected them to a powered CATV distribution system. I then ran a main line to TWC's interface box.
> 
> My install called for 4 CableCards (2 ea. for 3 S3s), 2 TWC DVRs and a set-top box. When the installer showed up yesterday , he only had 2 CableCards because he misread the order. Plus, he was completely overwhelmed by my setup.
> 
> He said it wouldn't work that way but agreed to try it anyway. He proceeded to do the install. He was surprised that the signal levels tested fine. He didn't seem to understand that my distribution system is essentially a lossless splitter, designed for CATV (Channelplus).
> 
> He said his boss would not let him insert CableCards in anything other than a TV, so I did it, per the Tivo directions. Both cards initialized just fine in the S3 and after re-running guided setup, everything was fine--all channels coming in.
> 
> I told him about this site so he can familiarize himself with TWC/CableCard experience is across the nation. He was very thankful. Today, a different, much more knowledeable installer installed the 2 CableCards in my second S3. gain, everything went fine.
> 
> I checked the cable signal levels from the S3s menu and got readings in the high 90s. So far, so good.
> 
> BTW, the CableCards are Motorolas.


So if you setup basically the cable version of a powered multi-switch typically used for satellite whole-house distribution?


----------



## BigMaxie

AgentMunroe said:


> Lastly, should I be recording locals OTA, or off cable? I'm thinking the bitrate OTA is higher, so I'm sticking with that... but if there's not much of a difference, I might decommission the antenna just to clean up the living room area a bit.


I think it's highly debatable. Some folks swear OTA is better, others see no difference. I really think it depends on how much of a videophile you are.

So your happy with your S3 even with SDV? That's good news there is a lot of paranoia around the forum these days because of SDV. I know Rochester is one of the areas that uses it full blown.


----------



## A J Ricaud

stevenkriege said:


> So if you setup basically the cable version of a powered multi-switch typically used for satellite whole-house distribution?


Yes.


----------



## stevenkriege

A J Ricaud said:


> Yes.


What is the cable version of the multi-switch officially called? A really big splitter? I am just curious, as I didn't know this was possible with a cable connection.


----------



## stevenkriege

Hey all - 

I just recently had my Tivo Series 3 HD DVR setup with TW cable cards, and I have a peculiar issues occuring. There are both SD and HD channels missing, even though they are part of my cable package. The channel is listed in the program guide, however when I select the channel there is just a black screen. 

From what I have read, the issue seems to be specific to where you are located (TW coverage seems to be inconsistent). Anyone have this issue in the Los Angeles area?


----------



## stevenkriege

TechDreamer said:


> What does this have to do with the Series 3?


I have the same issue with the S3 and two TW Cable Cards. Both HD and SD stations.


----------



## pkscout

stevenkriege said:


> What is the cable version of the multi-switch officially called? A really big splitter? I am just curious, as I didn't know this was possible with a cable connection.


It's just a powered distribution center. Basically a splitter with power to amplify the signal back to a reasonable rate after being split so many times.


----------



## Kablemodem

stevenkriege said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I just recently had my Tivo Series 3 HD DVR setup with TW cable cards, and I have a peculiar issues occuring. There are both SD and HD channels missing, even though they are part of my cable package. The channel is listed in the program guide, however when I select the channel there is just a black screen.
> 
> From what I have read, the issue seems to be specific to where you are located (TW coverage seems to be inconsistent). Anyone have this issue in the Los Angeles area?


Your cards probably weren't authorized properly. Check the cable card diagnostic screens and see what they say.


----------



## A J Ricaud

stevenkriege said:


> What is the cable version of the multi-switch officially called? A really big splitter? I am just curious, as I didn't know this was possible with a cable connection.


This is the one I use; use Google to get the best price if you want one:

http://www.channelplus.com/product_detail.php?productId=57


----------



## lggarrison

Kablemodem said:


> Your cards probably weren't authorized properly. Check the cable card diagnostic screens and see what they say.


Can you give me an idea of what to say to Time Warner Cable to get my cable cards authorized?

My cards say something like "Waiting for CP Auth" which I imagine means "Waiting for cable provider authorization."

I've called them four or five times. They've replaced the cards three times. I've pointed this information out to each technician and they've done nothing but shrugged and told me to wait a few hours.


----------



## Kablemodem

They have to properly follow the installation instructions or else they will never work. The third installer they sent finally knew what he was doing and everyhting has been fine since then. A good installer will keep trying until the cards work properly.


----------



## lggarrison

Okay. Do you think I need the installer to come back? Or this is something I can do over the phone with a techncian?


----------



## bferrell

Should be able to do it over the phone, I did, but I had to ask for "third-level support", as they were (apparently) the only ones that could pull this off, FWIW.

Brett


----------



## Dave42

After reading many of the horror stories on this thread, I'm pleased to report a very pleasant experience with my CableCard installation.

After 13 years with DirecTV (my old RCA remote control still has a USSB channel lineup sticker on it) I switched to TWC because the Buffalo, NY NBC and CBS stations (which are not yet on DirecTV in HD) refused to grant an FCC waiver which would have allowed me to receive the network feeds from NYC.

I called TWC Customer Service twice and spoke to very knowlegeable and polite women. I asked for 2 CableCards and was told they required installation and would cost $4.95 each per month. Still cheaper than the DVR rental and DVR service, though.

I was given a 1-3PM window, and the tech arrived at 2PM. He asked where the TVs were, and I told him both cards were for a TiVO. He looked a little worried because he had only done a couple of CC installs, and never in anything but a TV.

I showed him the installation sheet that came with the S3. We followed the instructions exactly and made 2 phone calls. While he had to explain the situation to two different people who know nothing about the TiVo, all channels were up and running within 30 minutes from when he arrived.

It would be nice if the S3 provided some progress indicator when you insert the CC in the slot. When they say it will take a "few minutes" for the MMI screen to appear, they mean it!

The tech thanked me for the help. He said his previous CC service call had taken him 3-1/2 hours.

Thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences so we can all benefit from them!

--Dave


----------



## abredt

Dave42 said:


> After reading many of the horror stories on this thread, I'm pleased to report a very pleasant experience with my CableCard installation.
> 
> I called TWC Customer Service twice and spoke to very knowlegeable and polite women. I asked for 2 CableCards and was told they required installation and would cost $4.95 each per month.
> --Dave


Dave - Look into your info from TW and see what the price says cable cards should be. I'm with TW West Valley (L.A.). After I called them, they reduced it and credited the install charge to appologize.


----------



## Fofer

abredt said:


> Dave - Look into your info from TW and see what the price says cable cards should be. I'm with TW West Valley (L.A.). After I called them, they reduced it and credited the install charge to appologize.


And what *should* they be?

I'm going to call but would like to be prepared first.
This page says $1.75 per month:
http://www.timewarnercable.com/socal/products/cablecard.html

...but I think my bill says $6.95?


----------



## mercurial

If you get it decoded, let me know. I have 4 CCs for my S3s and then two digital boxes (for my S2DTs) and with all the cable tiers we get plus Roadrunner.. plus digital phone... I need a team of international negotiators to decipher my bill...


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> If you get it decoded, let me know. I have 4 CCs for my S3s and then two digital boxes (for my S2DTs) and with all the cable tiers we get plus Roadrunner.. plus digital phone... I need a team of international negotiators to decipher my bill...


Here is a spreadsheet that works for TWC Raleigh....


----------



## Kablemodem

Josh, my office charges $1.75 for the first cable card and $4.15 for additional cards.


----------



## Dave42

The Western New York web site quotes $4.95 each as the correct price, I'm afraid.

It's strange how inconsistent TW is.

--Dave


----------



## hornblowercat

Kablemodem said:


> Josh, my office charges $1.75 for the first cable card and $4.15 for additional cards.


Cheap, mine just went to 2.50 for the first card and 5.25 for the second.


----------



## abredt

Fofer said:


> And what *should* they be?
> 
> I'm going to call but would like to be prepared first.
> This page says $1.75 per month:
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/socal/products/cablecard.html
> 
> ...but I think my bill says $6.95?


OOPS - forgot to put in the price they said. It's $1.75 - as you found.
CB


----------



## Jchfilms

I checked the time warner cable website and then called the sales department. The website states that I cannot purchase HD cable tv services without buying their (TW) HD digital receiver or HD DVR. I called to speak with Time Warner and they informed me over the phone that cablecards do not work with HD signals. They are trying in effect to force me into buying a receiver or DVR from them only. I called Tivo and spoke with customer support, I send a complaint to the FCC electronically, and I'm leaving this post as well. I just feel so frustrated by these big corporations that have no conscience. I want a series 3 tivo to record HD but from what Time Warner Cable represents on their website along with what they say on the phone, I can't use a series 3 Tivo for HD. SO why should I buy the Series 3 if it doesn't work. Has anyone else had this problem? Is Time Warner lying to me? What should I do?


----------



## Fofer

Jchfilms said:


> I checked the time warner cable website and then called the sales department. The website states that I cannot purchase HD cable tv services without buying their (TW) HD digital receiver or HD DVR. I called to speak with Time Warner and they informed me over the phone that cablecards do not work with HD signals. They are trying in effect to force me into buying a receiver or DVR from them only. I called Tivo and spoke with customer support, I send a complaint to the FCC electronically, and I'm leaving this post as well. I just feel so frustrated by these big corporations that have no conscience. I want a series 3 tivo to record HD but from what Time Warner Cable represents on their website along with what they say on the phone, I can't use a series 3 Tivo for HD. SO why should I buy the Series 3 if it doesn't work. Has anyone else had this problem? Is Time Warner lying to me? What should I do?


Where are you located? Rochester, by any chance?

http://www.timewarnercable.com/rochester/products/cablecard.html

You may be the victim of "SDV."


----------



## Fofer

Kablemodem said:


> Josh, my office charges $1.75 for the first cable card and $4.15 for additional cards.


This is so weird. The SoCal page says it's $1.75 for the first CableCard, and some undetermined price for additionals: ("An addtional fee may apply for each additional outlet.")

http://www.timewarnercable.com/socal/products/cablecard.html

But I am on the phone now with them, and they are telling me something totally different. At first they tried to say the "additional fee for each additional outlet" was why I was being charged $6.95 for each. I had to explain, slowly, what "each _additional_ outlet" actually meant for them to understand the discrepancy. Bizarre, let me tell you...

Now they are telling me they will charge me $0 for the first, and $6.95 for the second. Still, it bothers me that this is different from what their website says, and what other SoCal customers (like KableModem) are being charged. Sure, it's only $1.05 more per month, but I'm bored, and it's the principle, you know?

I'm tempted to cut my losses, though, and just accept their "offer..."


----------



## Kablemodem

On my bill the additional outlet fee is included in the charge for the second card. What stinks is I'll be paying an additional $8.30 for my second S3.


----------



## davecramer74

Time warner says SDV by years end. More HD!

http://www.tvpredictions.com/tw030907.htm



> We will be rolling out Switched Digital Video (a new transmission technology) by the end of the year and that will allow us to offer a lot more channels. So to see the DIRECTV ads that tell consumers that they will have three times the number of channels as cable is not a factual statement...Competition is one thing but Time Warner was not prepared to accept that. I'm 100 percent confident that we will have as compelling a HD lineup as DIRECTV.


----------



## hornblowercat

davecramer74 said:


> Time warner says SDV by years end. More HD!
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/tw030907.htm


This is just such a friggin joke. No way is TW going to roll out SDV to everyone in a year. How do I know that? They just bought all of Adelphia along with Comcast. In the deal they have actually acquired some of Comcast customers while Comcast has acquired theirs.

All these different cable systems all stem from smaller cable companies. No way can they do this by end of year.

And why is it that you continue to go around spreading the SDV fear into everybody. Is this your mission?


----------



## davecramer74

> And why is it that you continue to go around spreading the SDV fear into everybody. Is this your mission?


I posted it means more HD channels! How do you know your not getting more channels in hd?? Im sorry you fear SDV, i welcome it. Anything that means more HD then woohoo! I just wish comcast would make similar announcements.


----------



## hornblowercat

davecramer74 said:


> I posted it means more HD channels! How do you know your not getting more channels in hd?? Im sorry you fear SDV, i welcome it. Anything that means more HD then woohoo!


Cut the bs, dave. That's not what you're about and you know it. You know just as well as I do what SDV means. And it doesn't mean more HD channels for S3 users. I've read enough of your threads to know where your coming from. Why you've decided to sing this hip hip hooray song I don't know, but I don't believe your serious.


----------



## davecramer74

I posted a good read off tvpredictions.com. Whether you like the news or not, i dont care. Anyway you look at it, its great news. Its more HDTV. Especially with the new mass market tivo boxes coming out. Your sig is right, it doesnt mean the end of tivo. Im excited about their new boxes. Hopefully they do vod, etc.


----------



## hornblowercat

davecramer74 said:


> I posted a good read off tvpredictions.com. Whether you like the news or not, i dont care. Anyway you look at it, its great news. Its more HDTV. Especially with the new mass market tivo boxes coming out. Your sig is right, it doesnt mean the end of tivo. Im excited about their new boxes. Hopefully they do vod, etc.


I read the article. I apologize for suspecting your motives. I also wonder is this the same davecramer? 

She does mention using VOD for additional HD which could explain a quicker addition of HD channels without using SDV. That still wouldn't mean more additional HD channels for S3 users.


----------



## davecramer74

Well, my tune has changed with tivo stating they are doing new hardware and new hardware at a reasonable price. thats good news for s3 early adopters. If these new boxes do handle 2 way coms, you can get one for half of what you paid for your s3 and have the best of both worlds. A tivo with a bigass hard drive and a tivo for whatever you cant get on sdv. id be pretty damn happy now if i was an s3 owner. theres no reason to fear sdv now, your going to have an alternative and it will be a full blown tivo product.


----------



## Fofer

davecramer74 said:


> Well, my tune has changed with tivo stating they are doing new hardware and new hardware at a reasonable price. thats good news for s3 early adopters. If these new boxes do handle 2 way coms, you can get one for half of what you paid for your s3 and have the best of both worlds. A tivo with a bigass hard drive and a tivo for whatever you cant get on sdv. id be pretty damn happy now if i was an s3 owner. theres no reason to fear sdv now, your going to have an alternative and it will be a full blown tivo product.


I presume you're talking about this article:
http://www.tvpredictions.com/tivohd030807.htm

Why wouldn't you be able to put a bigass hard drive in the new (reasonably priced) TiVo?

I don't want two TiVos. I want one Now Playing list that displays everything, regardless of source.


----------



## mercurial

davecramer74 said:


> Well, my tune has changed with tivo stating they are doing new hardware and new hardware at a reasonable price. thats good news for s3 early adopters. If these new boxes do handle 2 way coms, you can get one for half of what you paid for your s3 and have the best of both worlds. A tivo with a bigass hard drive and a tivo for whatever you cant get on sdv. id be pretty damn happy now if i was an s3 owner. theres no reason to fear sdv now, your going to have an alternative and it will be a full blown tivo product.


And where was that stated?


----------



## Fofer

I posted a link directly above yours, merc... but there's nothing concrete in there. Just regret over pricing and missed opportunities, and an expressed goal for a cheaper box to come out soon.

I'd like to get an official word/strategy from TiVo on the SDV issue.


----------



## davecramer74

> Why wouldn't you be able to put a bigass hard drive in the new (reasonably priced) TiVo?


well your hd is twice the size of mine stock is what i meant.


----------



## davecramer74

> I'd like to get an official word/strategy from TiVo on the SDV issue.


What is the word you are looking for, cable card 1.0 does not support 2 way coms. Its been stated over and over here that S3 will not handle new cable cards.

I was going on the assumption that this new tivo will in fact support the new cards. If they didnt, id be amazed.



> Two proposals exist for enhancing the CableCARD standard. Both are designed to add support for two way features whose operation details the CE and cable company representatives could not agree on in time for inclusion in the CableCARD 1.0 specification. *These two way features include ordering Pay-per-view via remote, Video On Demand, advanced electronic programming guide information, and Switched Video services.* These features are not available on existing CableCARD 1.0 enabled products.


----------



## Jchfilms

Fofer said:


> Where are you located? Rochester, by any chance?
> 
> You may be the victim of "SDV."


I live/work in Venice California. The TW sales person stated" I don't recommend the cable cards, they are unreliable. You must purchase and lease a TW HD Digital receiver or TW HD DVR to receive HD signals. I think that sounds like a monopoly. What should I do?


----------



## davecramer74

> I live/work in Venice California. The TW sales person stated" I don't recommend the cable cards, they are unreliable. You must purchase and lease a TW HD Digital receiver or TW HD DVR to receive HD signals. I think that sounds like a monopoly. What should I do?


thats a sales person trying to get you to use their STB. As for living ini venice, i think verizon is going to be knocking on your door if they havent already. Id be going FIOS if i was you.


----------



## Fofer

Jchfilms said:


> I live/work in Venice California. The TW sales person stated" I don't recommend the cable cards, they are unreliable. You must purchase and lease a TW HD Digital receiver or TW HD DVR to receive HD signals. I think that sounds like a monopoly. What should I do?


That sounds like an uninformed TW sales person.

I am in L.A. and my S3 is getting all the HD that TWC (currently) has to offer:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/socal/products/cablecard.html


----------



## Teeps

Jchfilms said:


> I live/work in Venice California. The TW sales person stated" I don't recommend the cable cards, they are unreliable. You must purchase and lease a TW HD Digital receiver or TW HD DVR to receive HD signals. I think that sounds like a monopoly. What should I do?


Look around at the houses in your area, do you see tv antennas? If the answer is yes. Just connect your S3 to an OTA antenna and get all local hd channels right from Mt.Wilson for free. If you want other stations like Sports or Movie stations you will need cable cards.

I have TW here in Torrance, and have had a few problems with cable cards. Currently I am experiencing a missing channel problem in the digital range above 125... Hope to get that fixed today.

Oh yea, it's helpful to include your location in your profile.


----------



## Teeps

10MAR07:

Out of the blue the Speed Channel (and many other digital stations) has disappeared from cable card #1 again.

What really pisses me off about this is, even after the 8.1 update, TiVo is still not smart enough to use the cable card/tuner combo (in this case card 2) that gets the station.
And, it couldn't happen last week has to happen during Daytona Speed Week!!!!
I almost missed the "Live Supercross" broad cast because of this!

I'll be trying my previous fix below and hope it works.



Teeps said:


> Ditto the problem for me too.
> 
> I don't remember seeing anything about "digital rebuild", but now that you mention it, that is what I have.
> So I will look again today.
> 
> Thanks,Tp
> 
> I finally got the right channel lineup.
> 
> I continued to answer the "what's on this channel" question "I don't know, try another" until TiVo said they had the lineup narrowed down to 4.
> 
> I selected Torrance Digital Extended REBUILD and that did the trick...
> 
> Oh joy, now I can season pass and record SPEED, and (in HD) DISCOVERY!
> 
> 27JAN07:
> 
> I found out the hard way that if both cable cards are not receiving "ALL" the expected channels. Tivo is not smart enough to record from the card that does recieve the the channel.
> 
> It tried to record from SPEED ch, but from the tuner/card that was not working.
> 
> I did get both cards to work by:
> 
> 1. Unplugging TiVo.
> 2. Removing the cards.
> 3. Restared TiVo (W/O cards, had to do guided setup.)
> 4. Insert Card 1, (and did guided setup again.)
> 5. Insert Card 2,
> 6. Called Time Warner to "hit" both cards again.
> Had to tell the lady at TW 3 times it was a TiVo.
> Finally she agreed to send the hit.
> Waited about an hour.
> 7. Ran guided setup again.
> 
> Viola, all expected channels are now working... So far.


----------



## hornblowercat

Teeps said:


> 10MAR07:
> 
> Out of the blue the Speed Channel (and many other digital stations) has disappeared from cable card #1 again.
> 
> What really pisses me off about this is, even after the 8.1 update, TiVo is still not smart enough to use the cable card/tuner combo (in this case card 2) that gets the station.
> And, it couldn't happen last week has to happen during Daytona Speed Week!!!!
> I almost missed the "Live Supercross" broad cast because of this!
> 
> I'll be trying my previous fix below and hope it works.


It has been my experience that from time to time certain channels seem to become available that I don't pay for. For example the NBA channel was available and I'm not suppose to get that. I've also seen things (not on the S3) where Showtime on Demand became available even though I don't subscribe to Showtime.

Have you checked your list to make sure you're suppose to receive Speed?


----------



## pl1

hornblowercat said:


> It has been my experience that from time to time certain channels seem to become available that I don't pay for. For example the NBA channel was available and I'm not suppose to get that. I've also seen things (not on the S3) where Showtime on Demand became available even though I don't subscribe to Showtime.Have you checked your list to make sure you're suppose to receive Speed?


Sounds like Free Previews to me.


----------



## DrWho453

Is anyone else on the TWC raleigh experiencing problems with sound on channel 155 FoxReal? Its not a major problem for me since I have no reason to ever watch that channel but ever since it showed up as an additional channel, I have never been able to get audio on that channel. I was able to get audio by selecting the additional audio and selecting the second MPeg2 audio. The same day I got this channel, I also got the CW HD 222 channel except for the first couple of days, the video was blank but it started working on the third day so I thought maybe the sound on 155 would be fixed but to this day, I have no sound on 155 unless I switch audio selection. Again, this not a big deal to me since have no intentions of watching it but it just seems if the channel is available, there should be audio as well.


----------



## SCSIRAID

DrWho453 said:


> Is anyone else on the TWC raleigh experiencing problems with sound on channel 155 FoxReal? Its not a major problem for me since I have no reason to ever watch that channel but ever since it showed up as an additional channel, I have never been able to get audio on that channel. I was able to get audio by selecting the additional audio and selecting the second MPeg2 audio. The same day I got this channel, I also got the CW HD 222 channel except for the first couple of days, the video was blank but it started working on the third day so I thought maybe the sound on 155 would be fixed but to this day, I have no sound on 155 unless I switch audio selection. Again, this not a big deal to me since have no intentions of watching it but it just seems if the channel is available, there should be audio as well.


Yup... Me Too... already corrosponded with TWC execs on it.

What are you trying to receive it with? TWC Cable box or cablecard device?


----------



## DrWho453

SCSIRAID said:


> Yup... Me Too... already corrosponded with TWC execs on it.
> 
> What are you trying to receive it with? TWC Cable box or cablecard device?


Using Series 3 with two cable cards


----------



## SCSIRAID

DrWho453 said:


> Using Series 3 with two cable cards


Duh... I should have figured that... For a minute I thought I was in AVS forum instead of Tivo... so dumb question on my part...


----------



## jacksonian

davecramer74 said:


> What is the word you are looking for, cable card 1.0 does not support 2 way coms. Its been stated over and over here that S3 will not handle new cable cards.
> 
> I was going on the assumption that this new tivo will in fact support the new cards. If they didnt, id be amazed.


That's a GIGANTIC assumption and one that has no basis in any information anyone has seen. Please tell us if you have such information, otherwise, prepare to be amazed.

Don't get me wrong, if TiVo comes out with a new box that will do 2-way, I'll buy 4 of them right now.


----------



## pmnick

I've been having problems with my Scientific American Explorer 3250 HD cable box unit. For some unknown, seemingly random reason, it powers off in the middle of the day. It happened today (3/11) between 4 and 5 p.m. I know this because everything before that time recorded, but everything after did not.

I know that the boxes will shut off in the event of a power failure, which is why I've connected my TiVo and cable boxes to a battery backup. But does anyone know why it would shut off like this in the middle of the day? 

I use IR blasters to change channels which, of course, is useless if the box is off....

Is this something that Time Warner is doing in an attempt to induce people to purchase their DVRs? Are there any other boxes out there that don't have this problem?


----------



## hornblowercat

pmnick said:


> I've been having problems with my Scientific American Explorer 3250 HD cable box unit. For some unknown, seemingly random reason, it powers off in the middle of the day. It happened today (3/11) between 4 and 5 p.m. I know this because everything before that time recorded, but everything after did not.
> 
> I know that the boxes will shut off in the event of a power failure, which is why I've connected my TiVo and cable boxes to a battery backup. But does anyone know why it would shut off like this in the middle of the day?
> 
> I use IR blasters to change channels which, of course, is useless if the box is off....
> 
> Is this something that Time Warner is doing in an attempt to induce people to purchase their DVRs? Are there any other boxes out there that don't have this problem?


Simply take your box back to TW and get another one. It won't cost you anything. I have an HD non DVR box and I have no problem with it.

Not everything is a cable conspiracy. Just some things.


----------



## pmiranda

pmnick said:


> Is this something that Time Warner is doing in an attempt to induce people to purchase their DVRs? Are there any other boxes out there that don't have this problem?


I've had this problem before when they're rolling out updates to the boxes. It could just be you've got a bad box.

Because of this, and occasional power losses, I turned on the setting in the cable box that allows it to power on with any number entered on the remote. I haven't had any lost recordings on my series 1 since I did that.


----------



## davecramer74

> That's a GIGANTIC assumption and one that has no basis in any information anyone has seen. Please tell us if you have such information, otherwise, prepare to be amazed.


well i wont be amazed, i wont be buying one. it would be stupid of them to release a new one that doesnt support those features.


----------



## pmnick

pmiranda said:


> I've had this problem before when they're rolling out updates to the boxes. It could just be you've got a bad box.
> 
> Because of this, and occasional power losses, I turned on the setting in the cable box that allows it to power on with any number entered on the remote. I haven't had any lost recordings on my series 1 since I did that.


I've been trying to find such a setting, but no luck. Could you check your box and let me know where to locate it? Thought I searched everywhere, but in my anger (....) I might have missed it.

Thanks!


----------



## huskyla27

I am going to be downgrading my HD DVR from time warner(It sucks) and getting just standard box from time warner los angeles. I want to buy a new tivo series 2 box. Is set up and reliability pretty good for using tivo with the Time warner boxes? I used to have replay tv and it rocked, but Tivo finally won me over. Thanks for the help


----------



## pmiranda

pmnick said:


> I've been trying to find such a setting, but no luck. Could you check your box and let me know where to locate it? Thought I searched everywhere, but in my anger (....) I might have missed it.
> Thanks!


You might not have it. I actually have an old SA3100HD... no wonder I don't remember seeing it when I had a 3250 a couple years ago.


----------



## AgentMunroe

So I signed up for HBO and Showtime about a week ago - none of the channels are SDV, and they all work fine on the TW HD DVR - but only on one out of my two cablecards. Situation is as follows:

Cablecard Slot 1 - Gets all channels (digital tier, HD tier, all Showtimes, all HBOs)
Cablecard Slot 2 - Gets digital tier, HD tier, but not Showtime or HBO

Looking at the Scientific Atlanta CP screen on slot 2 shows "CP Auth Received", a high ECM count but 0 on EMM. Both are non-zero on the CC in slot 1.

I already tried a "reset" of the cable boxes through the automated phone system - this did seem to affect the Cablecards as it sent the TiVo into "Acquiring Channels" mode, but didn't seem to actually help. My current belief is that the Cablecard is functioning fine, but it's either not being authorized by TW or isn't picking up its authorization, and I'd really like to avoid an appointment with a new CC. Should I try going through the "eject both cards, insert one at a time and run through guided setup each time" routine, or is that not likely to help my situation? If I call them, is there one thing in particular I should ask them to try?

It's especially frustrating because I'm sure if anyone over there knew what they were doing, it would take about 5 minutes to fix - but I have zero confidence in TW actually doing something properly with cablecards. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SCSIRAID

AgentMunroe said:


> So I signed up for HBO and Showtime about a week ago - none of the channels are SDV, and they all work fine on the TW HD DVR - but only on one out of my two cablecards. Situation is as follows:
> 
> Cablecard Slot 1 - Gets all channels (digital tier, HD tier, all Showtimes, all HBOs)
> Cablecard Slot 2 - Gets digital tier, HD tier, but not Showtime or HBO
> 
> Looking at the Scientific Atlanta CP screen on slot 2 shows "CP Auth Received", a high ECM count but 0 on EMM. Both are non-zero on the CC in slot 1.
> 
> I already tried a "reset" of the cable boxes through the automated phone system - this did seem to affect the Cablecards as it sent the TiVo into "Acquiring Channels" mode, but didn't seem to actually help. My current belief is that the Cablecard is functioning fine, but it's either not being authorized by TW or isn't picking up its authorization, and I'd really like to avoid an appointment with a new CC. Should I try going through the "eject both cards, insert one at a time and run through guided setup each time" routine, or is that not likely to help my situation? If I call them, is there one thing in particular I should ask them to try?
> 
> It's especially frustrating because I'm sure if anyone over there knew what they were doing, it would take about 5 minutes to fix - but I have zero confidence in TW actually doing something properly with cablecards. Any help would be appreciated.


Ejecting and going thru setup is very unlikely to help. Call the cableco and tell them to 'balance' your account. Your cablecards dont have the same 'entitlements'. Balancing fixes this. Given that its TWC, your local TWC website may have email addresses for your local execs. If you get no joy with the normal path, you could send your problem to your CS Exec and that might help get it fixed. It works great here. Our CS exec is great and very helpful.


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> Ejecting and going thru setup is very unlikely to help. Call the cableco and tell them to 'balance' your account. Your cablecards dont have the same 'entitlements'. Balancing fixes this. Given that its TWC, your local TWC website may have email addresses for your local execs. If you get no joy with the normal path, you could send your problem to your CS Exec and that might help get it fixed. It works great here. Our CS exec is great and very helpful.


/changing the topic

I still get more pixelations than I'd expect after they re-did my splitter and installed an amp. Better but more than I'd think. And it's across two S3's so I don't think it's the TiVo. You think our local CS exec would be receptive if I contacted them about it or just try to blame my TiVos? I've been dreading calling normal CS and trying to find someone who'd understand the issue.


----------



## jacksonian

SCSIRAID said:


> Ejecting and going thru setup is very unlikely to help. Call the cableco and tell them to 'balance' your account. Your cablecards dont have the same 'entitlements'. Balancing fixes this. Given that its TWC, your local TWC website may have email addresses for your local execs. If you get no joy with the normal path, you could send your problem to your CS Exec and that might help get it fixed. It works great here. Our CS exec is great and very helpful.


I agree. I've had a couple of occasions where my HD pack got knocked off one or both of my cards. I called TWC and they can balance the account and hit the cards. I've had them tell me that they can't do that and try to send out a tech, but then a supervisor has called me the day of the visit and taken care of it over the phone.


----------



## gascantx

Hello,

I am a TimeWarner customer in Austin and I have two Tivo Series 2 DVRs. I would like to purchase a S3 Tivo but I want to know exactly what HD channels I can get with the Tivo S3 and TWC-Austin. Can someone in Austin who has an S3 Tivo and used TWC-Austin provide me with a list of HD channels that I would be able to receive?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## hornblowercat

gascantx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a TimeWarner customer in Austin and I have two Tivo Series 2 DVRs. I would like to purchase a S3 Tivo but I want to know exactly what HD channels I can get with the Tivo S3 and TWC-Austin. Can someone in Austin who has an S3 Tivo and used TWC-Austin provide me with a list of HD channels that I would be able to receive?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


I'm not trying to put you through any extra work but I have trouble using the search feature in this forum. However I would suggest you try searching in the S3 forum on SDV and Austin. I some someone had a complete list of what you can get and can't get with the S3.


----------



## pmiranda

Yep, in the "Official Time Warner" thread there are several of us in Austin that have S3's and CableCards. The only HD's I know you won't get are the two new channels, A&E HD and Music TV HD, and the HD video-on-demand (which never had anything worth watching when I did have a TW box). I don't subscribe to premiums so I just get TNT, Discovery, and all 4 locals in HD. 

In non-HDs, I posted a list somewhere in that thread about what you can expect. Only channels I'm missing are Speed and one of the cartoon channels (the Disney one I think).


----------



## Dave42

My S3 has been working flawlessly for the last week, except for one problem. All of a sudden, the MMI screen for one of the cablecards popped up on the screen while we were watching a recorded program, as if the CC had been ejected and reinserted. I just canceled out of the screen, and it reappeared a while later. I checked both tuners using the "Live TV" button and found that the S3 was trying to record some show on the ToonDisney digital channel but the channel was only appearing intermittently. I don't care about recording childrens' programming, so I just deleted several channels from my lineup. Although all seems to be well now (and all of my scheduled recordings have been fine), should I be concerned about that CC?


----------



## MisterClown

pmiranda said:


> Yep, in the "Official Time Warner" thread there are several of us in Austin that have S3's and CableCards. The only HD's I know you won't get are the two new channels, A&E HD and Music TV HD, and the HD video-on-demand (which never had anything worth watching when I did have a TW box). I don't subscribe to premiums so I just get TNT, Discovery, and all 4 locals in HD.
> 
> In non-HDs, I posted a list somewhere in that thread about what you can expect. Only channels I'm missing are Speed and one of the cartoon channels (the Disney one I think).


I live in Austin and I was going to see about getting CableCards. However I think I will just keep getting the HD over the air. All I care about are the locals, and actually I can get CW (the new WB) in HD over the air, and for some reason Time Warner Austin does not carry that channel in HD.

Thanks you saved me a lot of effort.

MisterClown


----------



## RogerRub

jmX said:


> LA area: Called tonight at 10pm, and they're coming out on tuesday. $25 install fee, $1.75 a month for the card. They said they had no way in the computer to tell the installer to bring 2 cards out at the same time, so I'm supposed to bug the installer guy when he arrives and see if he has an extra on him.


Is there a Time Warner store near you? In NY, they let us walk in and pick up what we want.


----------



## MisterClown

RogerRub said:


> Is there a Time Warner store near you? In NY, they let us walk in and pick up what we want.


I know that here is Austin, they do not allow you to pickup cable cards and install them yourself. You must pay the fee to have the truck come to your home.

It makes no sense to me that Time Warner does not have a consistent policy for this across the board.


----------



## sdurgin

FYI from the Los Angeles Times:

"Time Warner Cable Inc. forced out its chief cable guy in Southern California on Wednesday, but you may not want to throw that help number away just yet.

Roger Keating, head of Time Warner's regional office since 2003, was done in by an avalanche of complaints about Internet and e-mail outages, TV channel lineup changes and pressure to sign up for digital service. Customers were most annoyed by maddeningly long  and sometimes futile  waits to reach a human by phone."

Complete article:

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-cable16mar16,1,1853301.story


----------



## Fingerlakes Dave

Hi.
Previous Adelphia customer. Now TWC.

A few questions:
1) Is their HD worth the price vs Direct TV/Dish? 

2) Any insight on whether a series 2 Tivo will record and playback a HD program? (even if at a lower quality).  

3) Digital Explorer package w/HD vs regular cable +HD? Are the extra digital cables, most of which I don't want and one I boycott, worth the price?
Is there really anything woth watching on 100++++ channels?


----------



## abredt

huskyla27 said:


> I am going to be downgrading my HD DVR from time warner(It sucks) and getting just standard box from time warner los angeles. I want to buy a new tivo series 2 box. Is set up and reliability pretty good for using tivo with the Time warner boxes? I used to have replay tv and it rocked, but Tivo finally won me over. Thanks for the help


Do you really mean TiVo 2??

TiVo2 works fine with TW cable. You connect the output of the cable box to the input of the TiVo and an IR cable from the TiVo to the front of the cable box to change the channels.

If you mean TiVo 3, you don't use a cable box at all.

CB


----------



## hornblowercat

MisterClown said:


> It makes no sense to me that Time Warner does not have a consistent policy for this across the board.


I'm not defending TW but no cable company is consistant across the board. It's ridiculous, different prices, different lineups inconsistant quality of service.


----------



## pmiranda

abredt said:


> Do you really mean TiVo 2??
> 
> TiVo2 works fine with TW cable. You connect the output of the cable box to the input of the TiVo and an IR cable from the TiVo to the front of the cable box to change the channels.
> 
> If you mean TiVo 3, you don't use a cable box at all.
> 
> CB


FYI, it depends somewhat on the cable box you get. I can tell you that my SA3100HD doesn't seem to output any SD video on HD channels. I do remember the SA8300HD I had before the S3 would downconvert HD channels to the SVideo output while still outputting component video.
You may get more information on an S2 forum.


----------



## JKay

*Time Warner Cable Exec Canned Over Customer Complaints*
Time Warner Cable has disconnected its chief Southern California cable guy.
Roger Keating had been regional chief since 2003, but was forced out Wednesday after an avalanche of service complaints from customers.
Customers griped about Internet and e-mail outages, TV channel lineup changes and pressure to sign up for digital service.
Of particular irritation were the long and sometimes futile waits to reach a human on customer service lines.
More than 10,000 people have canceled their subscriptions since October.
Keating and his bosses say in a company memo that it's "a good time" for him to leave.
He'll be replaced by two Time Warner executives.

http://www.nbc4.tv/money/11270602/detail.html?taf=la


----------



## Teeps

hornblowercat said:


> It has been my experience that from time to time certain channels seem to become available that I don't pay for. For example the NBA channel was available and I'm not suppose to get that. I've also seen things (not on the S3) where Showtime on Demand became available even though I don't subscribe to Showtime.
> 
> Have you checked your list to make sure you're suppose to receive Speed?


Yes, I pay for speed and versus, and a bunch of other crap I never watch. This was a cable card problem.


----------



## GargleBlast

and no.. they didn't get me digital cable channels.

Time Warner Austin subbed out the install of my cable cards and he shows up with 2 wireless G cards..popped them right into the TiVo without reading the instructions (which I had given him). Curiously enough it didn't work but it took him about an hour to get someone on the phone to confirm they weren't cable cards (he was clever enough to know but still had to call his supervisor). Another 30 mins of him outside talking to his super before coming back in and having him talk to me.

They don't know when they are getting them from TWC because no-one can answer a phone at 9pm so now we wait again, at least there's no install charge but still.


- Jonn

1 HR10-250 soon to be on ebay due to DirecTV not letting me move house without new HR20.
1 Series 3, 4 days old and really cute.


----------



## Fofer

GargleBlast said:


> Time Warner Austin subbed out the install of my cable cards and he shows up with 2 wireless G cards


 

GargleBlast wins the thread!


----------



## asills

Okay now that a lot of Dallas has removed the A/B lines and are now all A, what has been everyone's experience with the S3 and TWC Dallas's support of their CCs?

I just got TWC and am interested in the S3 after my TWC DVR just tried to record 29 repeats of a show that aren't correctly marked as repeats (I've only had this problem once or twice on my S2 on a few different providers; with TWC I've got this on 5 different shows now!).

So I'm curious now that it's A-only (at least in certain parts of the Dallas area) how is your S3 performing? I really don't want to plop down $700 for something that's going to have to be rebooted regularly or have CCs get unauthorized daily.

I actually don't mind not getting new channels if Dallas switches to SDV (unless they switch a large number of existing channels to SDV); I'm really most curious about stability and reliability of the S3 and the cards being given out in Dallas.

Thanks! I appreciate any information.


----------



## Merejane

Just wanted to report that not all the phone reps at TWC in NYC seem to have gotten the message that TWC does install cablecards in TiVos. 

My new Series 3 TiVo, purchased from Costco.com, was delivered this morning. I called TWC in NYC (212-674-9100) to set up an appointment to have two cablecards installed. The first thing Crystal, the phone rep, did was to ask whether I purchased the TiVo from Time Warner Cable. I said "No," and she said that TWC could not install the cablecards because they will only do this for TWC equipment. (Hm, does that mean that if I wanted a cablecard installed in a television set, I would have to buy the tv from Time Warner??) I have to say I was pretty surprised -- I thought this issue was resolved a while ago. 

Anyway, I told Crystal that TWC does, in fact, install cablecards in TiVos, and she said no, they don't. So I asked to speak with a supervisor. I was put on hold for just a few minutes, and then Crystal came back on. It was very weird. She had clearly been set straight, because she proceeded to go ahead and set up the appointment for me. It was as if we had never had the earlier conversation, where she had been quite adamant in her words and her tone that what I was requesting could not be done. I was kind of aggravated that she did not apologize or acknowledge in any way that she was initially wrong. But I wanted to get on with setting up the appointment, so I let it go. 

I may, however, pursue this with a letter of complaint. But I'm wondering -- is anyone still getting the we-only-install-cablecards-in-Time-Warner-equipment line??


----------



## Kablemodem

When I called for cable cards all I said was that I needed two cable cards. They assumed they were for two TVs and didn't ask any questions. The installers had no problem with it either, but they didn't know how to do it, even though I showed them the instructions.


----------



## gascantx

Ok, I sent an email to TimeWarner Austin Cable support and got the following response. This seems incorrect... Are there really that many switched channels that Tivo S3 can NOT pickup in Austin?

Thank you for your inquiry. I apologize for the delayed response. Here
is a list of the channels that are not available with the Cable Cards:

Switch Channels as of 3/15/07


6 CITY
7 Guide
10 PACT1
11 PACT2
13 KAKW
14 KADF
15 ME-TV
16 PACT3
17 TSTV
18 / 380 CSPAN
19 ACC
20 / 255 KLRU2
21 WGN
22 AISD
23 KCWX
99 PIN
24 / 270 QVC
25 / 273 HSN
27 / 215 Oxygen
28 / 213 WE
29 / 217 Soap
30 / 545 E!
33 / 258 Travel
37 / 160 ABC Family
38 / 170 ION
39 / 180 Hallmark
40 / 520 TVLand
41 / 120 Nickelodean
42 / 101 Disney East
43 / 110 Cartoon Network
44 / 355 News 8 Doppler Radar
55 / 450 Golf
57 / 540 CourtTV
64 / 555 Tuner Classic Movies
72 / 570 MTV
73 / 585 BET
74 / 219 Style
75 / 623 Telemundo
76 / 622 Galavision
77 TWC77
78 Infor
102 Disney West
111 Boomerang
125 Nick Toons
261 LOGO
274 TV Superstore
275 Shop NBC
277 Revenue Frontier
278 Men's Channel
279 Healthy Living
281 Beauty and Fashion
284 iShop
285 The Mall Channel
286 Resort and Residence
287 PREVU Channel
295 The Word Network
348 News 8 Traffic
358 News 8 Weather
359 News 8 Weather Spanish
408 New 8 NonStop Sports
527 FoxReality
431 Fox Sports Atlantic
432 Fox Sports Central
433 Fox Sports Pacific
434 Fuel
435 NBA TV
438 CSTV
455 Tennis Channel
460 Speedvision
490 Outdoor Channel
601 CNN Espanol
602 Canal 24
604 DocuTVE
606 CanalSur
609 News 8 Weather Spanish
611 Toon Disney Spanish
612 Cartoon Spanish
613 Boomerang Spanish
614 Sorpresa
617 Fox Sports SW Espanol
626 TVE International
629 La Familia
630 SiTV
632 Infinito
633 HTV
634 Video Rola
635 Puma
636 MUN 2
637 MTV Tres
640 CineLatino
644 Discovery Espanol
645 HITN
649 EWTN Spanish
708 HBO WEST
709 HBOPLUS WEST
710 HBOSIG WEST
711 HBFAMILY WEST
712 HBCOMEDY WEST
713 HBOZONE WEST
714 HBLATINO WEST
723 CINEMAX WEST
724 MORMAX WEST
725 ACTNMAX WEST
726 THRILMAX WEST
738 SHOW WEST
739 SHO TOO WEST
740 SHOWCASE WEST
741 SHOW EXT WEST
742 BEYOND WEST
743 SHOW NEXT-W
744 WOMEN WEST
745 SHOW FAMILY WEST
748 TMC WEST
749 TMC XTRA WEST
761 Encore West
901 Sport PPV-1
902 Sports PPV-2
903 Sports PPV-3
904 Sports PPV-4
905 Sports PPV-5
906 Sports PPV-6
910 NBA
911 TEAM1
912 TEAM2
913 TEAM3
914 TEAM4
915 TEAM5
916 TEAM6
917 TEAM7
918 TEAM8
919 TEAM9
930 Game 1
931 Game 2
932 Game 3
933 Game 4
934 Game 5
935 Game 6
936 Game 7
937 Game 8
938 Game 9
939 Game 10
940 Playboy
941 Ten Adult/PPV
942 TenBlox
943 Ten Clips
952 IND 2
1639 Fox Sports HD
1660 A&E HD
1664 Music HD
1675 Cinemax HD
1684 Starz HD


If you need any further assistance please send me an email. Thank you
again for the customer service inquiry.


Customer Care Specialist
Time Warner Cable - Austin Division


----------



## cableguy763

This list is simply not true. CableCards can get all channels under 78, just in the analog form. Anything above 78 on your list is indeed switched and CableCards cannot get them. Confusion has come about due to our finally going full digital simulcast. I will get with my boss so no one else gets this wrong information.


----------



## gascantx

So what you are saying is a Series 3 HD Tivo is useless on the Austin TimeWarner network since TW-Austin has basically stopped supporting CableCards. Correct?


----------



## cableguy763

There are MANY S3 users in Austin who enjoy the S3 experience, including me. Are you really upset about losing the west coast feeds of the pay channels? Or do you enjoy watching shopping or public access channels? That is what is switched for the most part. The only ones that I miss on the S3 are the sports channels in the 400's. That's why I have a stb as well. What do you think the majority of TWC's subscribers want? Full cablecard support for the 1000 or so cablecard users or more HD channels for the rest of the 299,000 subscribers? And how do you define "support" of cablecards? Technically TWC supports cablecards as required by the FCC.


----------



## Fofer

This is the first time I experienced a missing channel. My story is below:

I wasn't getting TNT HD on either cablecard this morning. I called Time Warner, they filled out a trouble ticket (in case more people were missing it, in which case they said it might take 2 days to return.)

I also asked the CSR to reauthorize my cards/account. She did. By the time we got off the phone, I was getting TNT HD.


----------



## Peter000

Is "reauthorizing" cards the same as giving them a 'hit?" Or re-pairing them? Or are they three different things?


----------



## gascantx

cableguy763 said:


> There are MANY S3 users in Austin who enjoy the S3 experience, including me. Are you really upset about losing the west coast feeds of the pay channels? Or do you enjoy watching shopping or public access channels? That is what is switched for the most part. The only ones that I miss on the S3 are the sports channels in the 400's. That's why I have a stb as well. What do you think the majority of TWC's subscribers want? Full cablecard support for the 1000 or so cablecard users or more HD channels for the rest of the 299,000 subscribers? And how do you define "support" of cablecards? Technically TWC supports cablecards as required by the FCC.


No the point is I can't get HD content on on Tivo S3 DVR. The TimeWarner DVR is a big piece of junk so I am stuck with standard def TV. It is very frustrating. Other cable providers are not using SDV and deliver a lot of HD content so there is obviously other ways to solve the problem and still support cable cards. I am a TimeWarner subscriber, but I truly dislike how the company has handled CableCards. It just reflect the true monopolistic culture of the company instead of an open and interoperable one. Basically I see TimeWarner as the "Microsoft"of the cable industry.


----------



## cableguy763

gascantx said:


> No the point is I can't get HD content on on Tivo S3 DVR.
> 
> You CAN get HD content on the S3. Just not the new channels that will be rolled out to compete with D*. What do you expect them to do? Not release any new HD or SD channels so the <1000 subs with cable cards can get them? OR implement SDV so that their 299,000 other subscribers that don't use cablecard to get what they want i.e. more HD, faster internet, digital phone and VOD?


----------



## gascantx

cableguy763 said:


> gascantx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the point is I can't get HD content on on Tivo S3 DVR.
> 
> You CAN get HD content on the S3. Just not the new channels that will be rolled out to compete with D*.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I am confused. You said earlier I can't get any content via Tivo S3 (cablecards) above channel 78 (all channels above 78 are SDV). So how do I get HD channels via TimeWarner Austin with a Tivo S3? Which channels can I get with the Tivo??? This makes no sense!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## cableguy763

These are the HD channels you can't get in Austin:
1639 Fox Sports HD
1660 A&E HD
1664 Music HD
1675 Cinemax HD
1684 Starz HD

These are the HD you do get:
1501 579 KTBCDT
1511 573 KVUEDT
1521 585 KXANDT
1531 573 KEYEDT
1541 579 KLRUDT
1542 579 KLRUDT2
1617 387 DHD
1635 597 ESPNHD
1654 615 TNTHD
1656 615 UHD
1670 603 HBOHD
1678 603 SHOWHD
1687 597 INHD
1692 609 HDNET
1693 609 HDNETMV


----------



## gascantx

cableguy763 said:


> These are the HD channels you can't get in Austin:
> 1639 Fox Sports HD
> 1660 A&E HD
> 1664 Music HD
> 1675 Cinemax HD
> 1684 Starz HD
> 
> These are the HD you do get:
> 1501 579 KTBCDT
> 1511 573 KVUEDT
> 1521 585 KXANDT
> 1531 573 KEYEDT
> 1541 579 KLRUDT
> 1542 579 KLRUDT2
> 1617 387 DHD
> 1635 597 ESPNHD
> 1654 615 TNTHD
> 1656 615 UHD
> 1670 603 HBOHD
> 1678 603 SHOWHD
> 1687 597 INHD
> 1692 609 HDNET
> 1693 609 HDNETMV


Excellent. This the exact inforamation I was looking for!

Thank you!!!


----------



## Kablemodem

Peter000 said:


> Is "reauthorizing" cards the same as giving them a 'hit?" Or re-pairing them? Or are they three different things?


My understanding is that pairing matches up the cards with the TiVo so that they can be seen by the cable company. You can get some channels (I presume the unencrypted ones) at that point, but the cards need to be authorized to get all channels. I don't think everyone at the cable company understands that as when I call to tell them I am not getting most channels they say the cards are paired and everything looks good on their end, but the cards say they are not authorized. They need to "hit" the cards with an authorization signal to get them to work. It can take several attempts before the cards are successfully authorized.


----------



## pmiranda

gascantx said:


> No the point is I can't get HD content on on Tivo S3 DVR.


I think it'd be accurate to say you can't get _new_ HD content on any TiVo in some markets. The new HD channels on satellite are MPEG4, new HD channels on cable in my town are SDV. The only channel I'm really bummed about going SDV is SPEED, which looked 5X better on my S3 than on either the TW DVR or my S1. There might be a few shows I wish I got on A&E HD, but so far, I'm not missing any compelling content. Hopefully there will be an upgrade path a few years down the road for an S4 or TW will get pressured (via Comcast) to license TiVo software to make their DVRs not suck.


----------



## Fofer

Time Warner Los Angeles here. Last weekend I turned on my S3 and got a message that a new channel was added to my lineup: MTV HD. It looks great and I'm happy to have it.

Hopefully more new channels (especially in HD!) will keep arriving, and hopefully they won't be SDV.


----------



## cambist

Time Warner Austin. It appears this is a hotbed of misinformation and confused technicians.

I was getting the QAM channels with basic cable and this past Sunday I lost Fox channel 1501 and two of the PBS channels on Tivo. I checked the signal and was getting 98% signal. I hooked up the cable straight to my TV which also has a QAM decoder and couldn't get Fox channel 1501. I called and explained. I was told someone would come out and check it out because they couldn't do anything from there. 

I had to go to work, but my girlfriend is going to be home and I figure there's nothing useful going to likely be done the first visit anyway. So, two hung over looking 24 year olds come out and poke around for an hour and fix nothing. They call a supervisor when my girlfriend yells at them about their inferior DVR and poor service. He says she needs a cable box to receive that channel.

I called when I got home and explained to the person on the phone what happened. She then said I needed a cable box to get the channels I was talking about. I said there was no way I was required to get a cable box to receive basic cable channels and explained that I had explicitly asked when I turned in the horrible sa8300hd at the duval/mopac service center. She said she'd have to call a supervisor. 

5 minutes later she's back on the phone and apologizes saying I am supposed to get the channels (that I know the FCC requires them to carry) if my TV can receive them.

So, now I get a senior technician to come out Saturday and explain to me personally why I've lost a channel on two different QAM capable devices and I'm not letting that guy go home until he explains it or finds an QAM HDTV where it actually works.... Should be fun.


----------



## cableguy763

Cambist- If you have ANY problems PM me and I will get the problems fixed.


----------



## krbuck

cableguy763 said:


> These are the HD channels you can't get in Austin:
> 1639 Fox Sports HD
> 1660 A&E HD
> 1664 Music HD
> 1675 Cinemax HD
> 1684 Starz HD
> 
> These are the HD you do get:
> 1501 579 KTBCDT
> 1511 573 KVUEDT
> 1521 585 KXANDT
> 1531 573 KEYEDT
> 1541 579 KLRUDT
> 1542 579 KLRUDT2
> 1617 387 DHD
> 1635 597 ESPNHD
> 1654 615 TNTHD
> 1656 615 UHD
> 1670 603 HBOHD
> 1678 603 SHOWHD
> 1687 597 INHD
> 1692 609 HDNET
> 1693 609 HDNETMV


I want to be sure I understand the Austin situation. My wife and I were thinking of replacing our old S1 with an S3, but if its limited in that it will not accomodate any new channels, I probably need to wait or look at Dish's Vip622.

Are we pretty much stuck with this list in Austin?


----------



## cableguy763

krbuck said:


> I want to be sure I understand the Austin situation. My wife and I were thinking of replacing our old S1 with an S3, but if its limited in that it will not accomodate any new channels, I probably need to wait or look at Dish's Vip622.
> 
> Are we pretty much stuck with this list in Austin?


From what I understand, any new HD channel that TWC Austin broadcasts will be SDV. I am not in the position to say this definitely, but say ESPN2 comes soon I can't tell you where in the spectrum it broadcasts until we do it. You have to understand that TWC is in direct competition with D* and their "150 repetitive channels of HD". TWC is suing D* for making false statements in their commercials about HD offerings. So, to answer your questions in too long a reply, all new HD channels will be SDV, just a well educated guess.


----------



## Fofer

Yikes, if that happens in L.A... I'm dropping Time Warner and selling my S3, that's fo' sho'.


----------



## cableguy763

Fofer said:


> Yikes, if that happens in L.A... I'm dropping Time Warner and selling my S3, that's fo' sho'.


And go to what? Compressed HD with sat? 4 to 6 OTA channels? You have to admit, TWC is grabbing the bull by the horns and trying to win the HD battle.


----------



## Arcady

If you try to win the "HD battle" that way, you will lose the cablecard class-action lawsuit later.


----------



## Fofer

cableguy763 said:


> And go to what? Compressed HD with sat? 4 to 6 OTA channels? You have to admit, TWC is grabbing the bull by the horns and trying to win the HD battle.


Yes, I would rather have Dish (with the VIP622) or DirecTV (with the HR20) if that became the case. TWC's cable boxes are abominations.

If TWC wants to roll out SDV, then they'd need to come up with a better cable box DVR too to work with it. Yes, lots of HD is nice, but at what expense? If everything else about the TV watching experience (and that includes setting up season passes, time shifting, and managing my recordings) is uncomfortable and inelegant, I'd rather have *less* HD. And I'd just be annoyed if there were channels I was interested in watching but I couldn't access them because I had an S3 TiVo. Because you know I wouldn't be given any kind of pro-rated refund... TWC would just "solve" the problem by insisting I accept their crappy set top box.

Compressed HD with sat, with even a slightly better DVR (and hence, overall TV watching experience) is a compromise I'd be willing to make in that case.


----------



## DeathRider

cableguy763 said:


> From what I understand, any new HD channel that TWC Austin broadcasts will be SDV. I am not in the position to say this definitely, but say ESPN2 comes soon I can't tell you where in the spectrum it broadcasts until we do it. You have to understand that TWC is in direct competition with D* and their "150 repetitive channels of HD". TWC is suing D* for making false statements in their commercials about HD offerings. So, to answer your questions in too long a reply, all new HD channels will be SDV, just a well educated guess.


The D* commercials I see say "150 HD channel capacity", not that they actually have 150 HD channels.


----------



## davecramer74

> And go to what? Compressed HD with sat?


have You even seen dish network? my cousins got it, it looks just as good as my comcast cable. And im all digital in my area. There is zero difference between the 2. he's got a 50 inch panasonic and the hd looks frigging great. I even tried switching to dish, but had no line of sight. Directv is another story. I ran it side by side with my cable, and ya, it looked like crap.


----------



## davecramer74

> The D* commercials I see say "150 HD channel capacity", not that they actually have 150 HD channels.


They are going to have 80 or so 24/7 HD channels. The rest of these 150 are their sports ppv (nfl sunday ticket, mlb extra innings)


----------



## pilott

gascantx said:


> Ok, I sent an email to TimeWarner Austin Cable support and got the following response. This seems incorrect... Are there really that many switched channels that Tivo S3 can NOT pickup in Austin?
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry. I apologize for the delayed response. Here
> is a list of the channels that are not available with the Cable Cards:
> 
> Switch Channels as of 3/15/07
> 
> 6 CITY
> 7 Guide
> 10 PACT1
> 11 PACT2
> 13 KAKW
> 14 KADF
> 15 ME-TV
> 16 PACT3
> 17 TSTV
> 18 / 380 CSPAN
> 19 ACC
> 20 / 255 KLRU2
> 21 WGN
> 22 AISD
> 23 KCWX
> 99 PIN
> 24 / 270 QVC
> 25 / 273 HSN
> 27 / 215 Oxygen
> 28 / 213 WE
> 29 / 217 Soap
> 30 / 545 E!
> 33 / 258 Travel
> 37 / 160 ABC Family
> 38 / 170 ION
> 39 / 180 Hallmark
> 40 / 520 TVLand
> 41 / 120 Nickelodean
> 42 / 101 Disney East
> 43 / 110 Cartoon Network
> 44 / 355 News 8 Doppler Radar
> 55 / 450 Golf
> 57 / 540 CourtTV
> 64 / 555 Tuner Classic Movies
> 72 / 570 MTV
> 73 / 585 BET
> 74 / 219 Style
> 75 / 623 Telemundo
> 76 / 622 Galavision
> 77 TWC77
> 78 Infor
> 102 Disney West
> 111 Boomerang
> 125 Nick Toons
> 261 LOGO
> 274 TV Superstore
> 275 Shop NBC
> 277 Revenue Frontier
> 278 Men's Channel
> 279 Healthy Living
> 281 Beauty and Fashion
> 284 iShop
> 285 The Mall Channel
> 286 Resort and Residence
> 287 PREVU Channel
> 295 The Word Network
> 348 News 8 Traffic
> 358 News 8 Weather
> 359 News 8 Weather Spanish
> 408 New 8 NonStop Sports
> 527 FoxReality
> 431 Fox Sports Atlantic
> 432 Fox Sports Central
> 433 Fox Sports Pacific
> 434 Fuel
> 435 NBA TV
> 438 CSTV
> 455 Tennis Channel
> 460 Speedvision
> 490 Outdoor Channel
> 601 CNN Espanol
> 602 Canal 24
> 604 DocuTVE
> 606 CanalSur
> 609 News 8 Weather Spanish
> 611 Toon Disney Spanish
> 612 Cartoon Spanish
> 613 Boomerang Spanish
> 614 Sorpresa
> 617 Fox Sports SW Espanol
> 626 TVE International
> 629 La Familia
> 630 SiTV
> 632 Infinito
> 633 HTV
> 634 Video Rola
> 635 Puma
> 636 MUN 2
> 637 MTV Tres
> 640 CineLatino
> 644 Discovery Espanol
> 645 HITN
> 649 EWTN Spanish
> 708 HBO WEST
> 709 HBOPLUS WEST
> 710 HBOSIG WEST
> 711 HBFAMILY WEST
> 712 HBCOMEDY WEST
> 713 HBOZONE WEST
> 714 HBLATINO WEST
> 723 CINEMAX WEST
> 724 MORMAX WEST
> 725 ACTNMAX WEST
> 726 THRILMAX WEST
> 738 SHOW WEST
> 739 SHO TOO WEST
> 740 SHOWCASE WEST
> 741 SHOW EXT WEST
> 742 BEYOND WEST
> 743 SHOW NEXT-W
> 744 WOMEN WEST
> 745 SHOW FAMILY WEST
> 748 TMC WEST
> 749 TMC XTRA WEST
> 761 Encore West
> 901 Sport PPV-1
> 902 Sports PPV-2
> 903 Sports PPV-3
> 904 Sports PPV-4
> 905 Sports PPV-5
> 906 Sports PPV-6
> 910 NBA
> 911 TEAM1
> 912 TEAM2
> 913 TEAM3
> 914 TEAM4
> 915 TEAM5
> 916 TEAM6
> 917 TEAM7
> 918 TEAM8
> 919 TEAM9
> 930 Game 1
> 931 Game 2
> 932 Game 3
> 933 Game 4
> 934 Game 5
> 935 Game 6
> 936 Game 7
> 937 Game 8
> 938 Game 9
> 939 Game 10
> 940 Playboy
> 941 Ten Adult/PPV
> 942 TenBlox
> 943 Ten Clips
> 952 IND 2
> 1639 Fox Sports HD
> 1660 A&E HD
> 1664 Music HD
> 1675 Cinemax HD
> 1684 Starz HD
> 
> If you need any further assistance please send me an email. Thank you
> again for the customer service inquiry.
> 
> Customer Care Specialist
> Time Warner Cable - Austin Division


I received a list somewhat like this from a tech the other day. I am also most certainly not getting ALL channels under 78 (most notably 23 31 32). I think the tech said just the opposite (that I wouldn't get any of them under 78).


----------



## malvarez

pilott said:


> I received a list somewhat like this from a tech the other day. I am also most certainly not getting ALL channels under 78 (most notably 23 31 32). I think the tech said just the opposite (that I wouldn't get any of them under 78).


I received this list when I first got my cable cards for my Series 3. I checked all the HD and 700's, and I can confirm that the TIVO can't get them. What a bummer. All of those movie channels can not be recorded. But what is really annoying is the HD movie channels that can't be received or recorded.


----------



## krbuck

malvarez said:


> I received this list when I first got my cable cards for my Series 3. I checked all the HD and 700's, and I can confirm that the TIVO can't get them. What a bummer. All of those movie channels can not be recorded. But what is really annoying is the HD movie channels that can't be received or recorded.


Argh. This is really a deal-breaker for me. Its especially tough to swallow since I'm a big Tivo fan. I'm really just to the point where I want to time-shift HD and though my S1 with lifetime service is still chugging along, its getting pretty long in the tooth, and I'm watching more and more time-shifted shows in SD when I should be watching them in HD.

The Vip622 is looking like the only other alternative - if only the S3 could record all current and forthcoming HD channels from TW cable!!! What a shame.


----------



## asills

Well, I got all my information ready (model number) and got prepared to yell at someone. I said I needed to order two cable cards and they happily told me it was $11 to install and $2.95 a month for each and then asked if I needed anything else (after asking a few times how my day was going).

Let's see if the install goes as smooth; I'll post an update when it's all done.


----------



## WSP

TW Austin

I am in Austin using cable cards. I can receive all of the channels below 100. These are the analog channels and have been remapped to digital. Some have been remapped to 17xx, such as 06 to 1706. When to say goto 06 you get 1706.


----------



## cableguy763

WSP said:


> TW Austin
> 
> I am in Austin using cable cards. I can receive all of the channels below 100. These are the analog channels and have been remapped to digital. Some have been remapped to 17xx, such as 06 to 1706. When to say goto 06 you get 1706.


You are still just getting the analog channels though.


----------



## WSP

TW Austin

The channels above 102 (Disney West) in the list can be received on a cable card. The are analog. They appear to have mapped the channels such as 215 (Oxygen) to the analog version, 27 (Oxygen). The channels below and including 102 (Disney West) appear to be switched and cannot be received on a cable card. The only channel that I wish I could received and cannot get in this list is 1660 A&E HD.


----------



## krbuck

WSP said:


> TW Austin
> 
> The channels above 102 (Disney West) in the list can be received on a cable card. The are analog. They appear to have mapped the channels such as 215 (Oxygen) to the analog version, 27 (Oxygen). The channels below and including 102 (Disney West) appear to be switched and cannot be received on a cable card. The only channel that I wish I could received and cannot get in this list is 1660 A&E HD.


That's really the only channel right now I'd miss were I to get the S3. What worries me is that as the HD list of channels grows over the next few years, that they will not be available in HD on the S3 box.

Is the Vip622 the next best option for a HD DVR out there?


----------



## Fofer

krbuck said:


> That's really the only channel right now I'd miss were I to get the S3. What worries me is that as the HD list of channels grows over the next few years, that they will not be available in HD on the S3 box.
> 
> Is the Vip622 the next best option for a HD DVR out there?


IMO right now, yes... and if I see TimeWarner in my area pulling the same SDV nonsense and preventing me from getting new (or old!) HD channels on my S3, that's the direction I'd likely be going in, too. I wouldn't be happy about it, and it's not TiVo's fault, but that's the way the cookie crumbles, I guess.


----------



## smileLP

Time Warner Manhattan

has anyone experienced weird lines or shadows in the background when watching HD channels?

i DON'T get these shadows w/the T-W box, but when i got rid of their box and went to a tivo S3 (lots more recording time, after u pgrade by weaknees), i started getting the shadows

any similar experiences? (any solutions???) : )

thanks


----------



## rgura

I have been using My TiVo S3 since January without too many issues. However in the past 3 weeks things seem to have taken a turn for the worst.

All of the my digital music channels seem to drop in and out about once every 30 seconds.

Frequently when I schedule something to record, the TiVo records a "partial" program, usually 1 minute or less.

Occasionaly the HD channels drop out entirely.

Has anyone else had this problem?

I had a TWC tech come out and check things out, he says my TiVo may have gone bad...sounds like BS to me.

Rob


----------



## cableguy763

rgura said:


> I have been using My TiVo S3 since January without too many issues. However in the past 3 weeks things seem to have taken a turn for the worst.
> 
> All of the my digital music channels seem to drop in and out about once every 30 seconds.
> 
> Frequently when I schedule something to record, the TiVo records a "partial" program, usually 1 minute or less.
> 
> Occasionaly the HD channels drop out entirely.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> I had a TWC tech come out and check things out, he says my TiVo may have gone bad...sounds like BS to me.
> 
> Rob


Can you tell me if you are getting channels 840 or 1521? These are on two different ingress freqs. in Austin. If they are pixelating, sound dropouts you will probably get them worse on these channels. Or, how does channels 7,18,69 look on your analog tv's? Another way to see if you have some noise on your cable lines.


----------



## cambist

cableguy763 said:


> Cambist- If you have ANY problems PM me and I will get the problems fixed.


Thanks for the offer, but the problem magically resolved itself without any changes on my end (after a week without Fox) much to the surprise of everyone involved. Maybe Fox just started broadcasting an entirely black screen on their QAM channel in the area for a week and no one noticed but me? I guess I kinda' doubt that. 

Oh well, hopefully since they had no clue they fixed the problem this doesn't happen too often.


----------



## vstone

TWC in Myrtle Beach, SC: lost clear QAM channels between FEB 12 and FEB 14. To make a long story short they wouldn't believe me until I had theme talk with a dealer who was having to reset the TV sets (at store and at salesmen's homes) about twice a week. First they though it was the head end in Columbia, SC. Now they're waiting for info from Scientific Atlanta, who makes the cable equipment. As of tomorrow morning they will have been waiting for two weeks for SA to fix whatever the problem is. Affected some, but not all customers. 

A similar situation exists in Greensboro, NC since about March 9, but has cleared up for some, some, but not all, channels showed up for others.


----------



## krbuck

WSP said:


> TW Austin
> 
> The channels above 102 (Disney West) in the list can be received on a cable card. The are analog. They appear to have mapped the channels such as 215 (Oxygen) to the analog version, 27 (Oxygen). The channels below and including 102 (Disney West) appear to be switched and cannot be received on a cable card. The only channel that I wish I could received and cannot get in this list is 1660 A&E HD.


Exactly my feelings (re: A&E HD). What stops me from pulling the trigger on an S3 is the probability that any new HD channels coming in to TW Cable Austin will similarly unavailable for recording via the S3. As a longtime Tivo user its really a big downer to have to look to other options such as the vip622 on Dish.


----------



## Merejane

So it's been a week, and TWC NYC has not been able to get the cablecards in my Tivo S3 to display all the channels I should be getting. Both cards work, but I get only about a third of the channels I should get.

There are two techs here right now. The person they're talking to over their walkie-talkie thing asked them to check the dates on the cards. The date on one is 12/28/04; the other is 5/10/06. The guy on the walkie-talkie said that cards from before 5/11/06 are no good. He sent over two new cards; they're trying to get them to work even as I type. 

My question: has anyone heard about cards before a certain date not being any good (i.e., not able to get authorization to show all the channels subscribed to)???

This is very frustrating!!


----------



## BruceShultes

Merejane said:


> My question: has anyone heard about cards before a certain date not being any good (i.e., not able to get authorization to show all the channels subscribed to)???
> 
> This is very frustrating!!


That is the same thing that happened to me when my cablecards were first installed.

The one dated May 2006 authorized and received all channels with no problems. The one dated Feb 06 never completed a firmware update.

The installers replaced it with another May 2006 card and everything worked correctly.


----------



## BruceShultes

For about a week, I have been getting an occasional 0.0 recording.

Yesterday, I could receive only some HD channels. After a re-boot, everything was fine.

Today, no cable channels were viewable on either tuner. This time a re-boot did not fix the problem.

I called TW and after they re-hit the cards, everything seems to be working again.


----------



## T-Shee

BruceShultes said:


> That is the same thing that happened to me when my cablecards were first installed.
> 
> The one dated May 2006 authorized and received all channels with no problems. The one dated Feb 06 never completed a firmware update.
> 
> The installers replaced it with another May 2006 card and everything worked correctly.


Same thing here. There was also a credible theory that if the Scientific Atlanta cards were ever installed and firmware updated in another device, TV, etc. that the cards would ultimately fail.
My first two sets failed and, indeed, were not initialized/updated in my S3. They were both replaced and the third set was new, brought to life in the S3. They work 99.9% of the time now - I still get a spontanous HOST ID grey screen popping up about once a week - not fun in the middle of a show.


----------



## Merejane

BruceShultes said:


> That is the same thing that happened to me when my cablecards were first installed.
> 
> The one dated May 2006 authorized and received all channels with no problems. The one dated Feb 06 never completed a firmware update.
> 
> The installers replaced it with another May 2006 card and everything worked correctly.


Thanks for the quick reply.

Well, the installer managed to get hold of two new cards, but he couldn't get them to work AT ALL. He finally just gave up and left, at 6:30 PM. He tried to blame it on the TiVo, saying that it was unlikely that two sets of cards wouldn't work. Well, first of all, the old cards did work fine for a lot of stations -- I just didn't get all the channels I was supposed to.

As to the new cards, I asked the installer to at least write down the card ID numbers before he left. After he left and I looked at what he had written down, I saw that it was all letters -- no numerals. I think he got them from the physical card itself, not the cablecard ID # that appears onscreen. So I think he was giving the office people the wrong information when he called in to have the card authorized.

I am so frustrated!!!!! Before the installers came today, I did get a lot of channels. Now, I get NO CHANNELS AT ALL!

Honestly, I think I could have done this myself if only TWC would let me. I would call in using a phone, which would not constantly cut out. (The installers today had a hard time communicating with whoever they were talking to; the call quality was just not good. In retrospect, I wish I had suggested they just use my phone.) And I can read directions, so I would not give incorrect information!

I hate TWC.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Merejane said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Well, the installer managed to get hold of two new cards, but he couldn't get them to work AT ALL. He finally just gave up and left, at 6:30 PM. He tried to blame it on the TiVo, saying that it was unlikely that two sets of cards wouldn't work. Well, first of all, the old cards did work fine for a lot of stations -- I just didn't get all the channels I was supposed to.
> 
> As to the new cards, I asked the installer to at least write down the card ID numbers before he left. After he left and I looked at what he had written down, I saw that it was all letters -- no numerals. I think he got them from the physical card itself, not the cablecard ID # that appears onscreen. So I think he was giving the office people the wrong information when he called in to have the card authorized.
> 
> I am so frustrated!!!!! Before the installers came today, I did get a lot of channels. Now, I get NO CHANNELS AT ALL! \
> 
> Honestly, I think I could have done this myself if only TWC would let me. I would call in using a phone, which would not constantly cut out. (The installers today had a hard time communicating with whoever they were talking to; the call quality was just not good. In retrospect, I wish I had suggested they just use my phone.) And I can read directions, so I would not give incorrect information!
> 
> I hate TWC.


If those are SA cablecards... there are two sets of numbers on the card... one is on top and is all letters and the other on the bottom is letters and numbers. The one on the bottom is the MAC address which is what the headend needs in addition to the numbers on the Host ID Screen.

I must say that TWC Raleigh has been very good to me....


----------



## Merejane

SCSIRAID said:


> If those are SA cablecards... there are two sets of numbers on the card... one is on top and is all letters and the other on the bottom is letters and numbers. The one on the bottom is the MAC address which is what the headend needs in addition to the numbers on the Host ID Screen.
> 
> I must say that TWC Raleigh has been very good to me....


Thanks, that is helpful. Yes, they are SA cablecards. The installer was giving the headend the number on top, which is all letters, no numerals. He kept saying he also needed an IP address, but he seemed to have no idea where he would get that information. Maybe he was referring to the MAC address -- the bottom line, which is letters and numbers -- but didn't know to look at that. He was really puzzled about this IP address thing, and the headend people were not helping him at all.

I'm glad, at least, that TWC Raleigh has been good to you!


----------



## Merejane

T-Shee said:


> Same thing here. There was also a credible theory that if the Scientific Atlanta cards were ever installed and firmware updated in another device, TV, etc. that the cards would ultimately fail.
> My first two sets failed and, indeed, were not initialized/updated in my S3. They were both replaced and the third set was new, brought to life in the S3. They work 99.9% of the time now - I still get a spontanous HOST ID grey screen popping up about once a week - not fun in the middle of a show.


Thanks, this is also helpful. I'm pretty sure that the replacement cards were not new. The installer went downstairs (I live in an apartment building) to get the cards from another TWC guy who brought them over. When my installer came back upstairs, he just had a couple bare cards in his hand; they weren't in any kind of wrapping. So maybe that's another part of the problem.

I wish the installer and headend people knew as much about cablecards as all of you seem to know!


----------



## Merejane

rltoombs said:


> So far so good. The TW tech finally showed up tonight, and didn't seem wounded when I showed him TiVo's CableCard instructions. Trouble was, although he followed the instructions to the letter, he then left before I could do guided setup.
> 
> Before he did anything else, he put a new connector on the end of the cable coming out of the wall, then reattached it. At one point I asked why the TV didn't seem to be receiving a signal, and he suggested it was because I hadn't yet run guided setup, but that everything should be fine once I was done with that. Then he left.
> 
> So I started guided setup--and about halfway through, I glanced at the back of the TiVo box--and realized that he'd plugged the cable into the Antenna In port. Which explains why there had been no signal.


(The above quote was from a post made on 12/7/06. The underlining was added by me.)

OK, it's me again, the new TiVo S3 owner who had TWC NYC install two cablecards last week. The cards worked fine on the channels that came through, but I was not getting all the channels I was supposed to. So two installers came out today, and they could not get the cards (they put in a new set) to work at all -- I had no channels. They finally gave up and left.

So I fell asleep on the couch tonight and woke up a little while ago. For some reason, I looked at the back of the TiVo, and sure enough, I saw they had unplugged the cable from the Cable In port and plugged it into the Antenna In port! I could not believe it!

I plugged the cable back into the Cable In port, and got an onscreen message that the firmware was updating. Not too long afterwards, I finally got a signal on both cards. Now, I am back to where I was before the techs came out -- getting some channels, but far from all.

Sigh.


----------



## cryptmagic

Question for TWC NYC customers, how much are you paying for your cable cards? I was looking to get two tivos so i need 4 cards, and supposedly TWC has a wierd pricing plan.


----------



## T-Shee

cryptmagic said:


> Question for TWC NYC customers, how much are you paying for your cable cards? I was looking to get two tivos so i need 4 cards, and supposedly TWC has a wierd pricing plan.


If you can afford two S3 units, the monthly charge for 4 cable cards shouldn't be a deal breaker:

As of 4/1/07, it's $1.75 per card, plus $2.00 outlet fee per Tivo box. That adds up to $11.00. Subtract the monthly charge for each cable box that is returned to TWC and you should come to about $5.10/month additional after the cards are installed.

There's a one-time installation fee of about $40, reasonable considering how many times they'll be coming to your place to get these to work, unless they've gotten their act together in the last 3 months, which i doubt.

Examine your cable bill the following month. TWCNYC tried to double-bill for the outlet charges: its $2.00 per S3 box, NOT $2.00 per card as they tried to charge.


----------



## Merejane

cryptmagic said:


> Question for TWC NYC customers, how much are you paying for your cable cards? I was looking to get two tivos so i need 4 cards, and supposedly TWC has a wierd pricing plan.


I am a TWC NYC customer. Here's a cut-and-paste from my online account showing the charges relating to my recent (and not yet fully successful) installation of two cable cards in one TiVo S3:

03-28-07 INSTALLATION CHARGE $ 30.30
03-28-07 CABLE CARD ADDL OUTLET 03/28 TO 04/19 $ 3.14
03-28-07 CABLE CARD $ 1.29
03-28-07 DTV ADD'L SET @ $2.50 EA $ 1.85
03-28-07 CABLE CARD ADDL OUTLET 03/28 TO 04/19 $ 3.14
03-28-07 CABLE CARD $ 1.29
03-28-07 DTV ADD'L SET @ $2.50 EA $ 1.85

Laying it out a little more clearly, the charges per card seem to be: 

$1.29 for the cable card itself 
$3.14 for a "Cable Card Addl Outlet" (for part of the month), and 
$1.85 for "DTV Add'l Set" (I'm not sure how that relates to the "@ $2.50" that I see; maybe it's for the partial month) 
That's $6.28 per card, for a total of $12.56; presumably it will be more when I have to pay for a full month. That sounds like a lot, doesn't it?

I understand from *T-Shee's* post that I should challenge at least one of the double charges (for the "cable card addl outlet," I guess), but what's with the other double charge, for the "DTV add'l set"? Does anyone have any insight into these charges? I have searched TWC's not-very-helpful website and cannot find anything there.
____

P.S. BTW, I did not turn in my set-top box. I had them split the cable to the tv and run it to a second tv in my bedroom. I use the set-top box on that tv, with my old S2 TiVo. The fee for that set-top box is included in my $99.95 Entertainet Pack. (According to my online statement, that $99.95 covers "Basic Service, Remote(s) @ $0.25 Ea, Standard Service, Converter(s) @ $7.40 Ea, ., DTV, Road Runner Online Svc.")


----------



## gteague

i'm in dallas/fort worth with time-warner. the tech came late in the day on wednesday.

after some hassle and general clueless behavior on the part of both the field tech and the dispatcher, the tivo recognized both cards eventually in spite of their best efforts in the opposite direction.

one card worked perfectly although i did have to call to get 4 hd tier channels activated again. i'm pretty sure the other card worked perfectly also, but i can't be absolutely sure. i spent about 3 hours tweaking and setting up future recordings.

at some point after midnight i realized the 2nd card wasn't showing premium channels and i called back in and was on the phone with the tier 1 support off and on for 6 hours. at some point early in the morning i decided a good move would be to use the tivo function to wipe everything out and start over.

bad move. after that, neither card will show premium channels and, for some reason that seems random to me, also about a dozen or two channels in other tiers that aren't encrypted--for instance, about half of the digital kid channels. 

after much research my guess is that this cleared out some of the original authentication/encryption keys and i spent all day thursday trying to find someone authorized to redo things from scratch. time warner will just absolutely refuse to let such person work directly with the customer it seems. if we had unions here i'd swear it's some halfarsed way to protect the techs who have nothing to do in this process except read a couple of strings of numbers correctly.

early thursday morning the dallas center told me i could go to the cable office in arlington and pick up two new cable cards. but when i arrived they refused to provide any. they did promise to have a tech do a 'go-back' between 4 and 6pm, but no tech showed up. i called dallas again and two different supervisors promised to have someone capable of performing this operation from scratch who had complete authority call me back. no one ever did.

what a bunch of farked up hosebags. i reminded them that i had paid them $130 a month for years and yet when i ask for support i get lies and the bums rush. unfortunately i'm unable to get satellite service, so i can't even threaten to leave.

anyone who is considering the tivo s3 needs to not need the service. in other words, keep what you have until (or, better, if...) you get cablecard working. you will pay out the nose for the tivo box and pay more for the service and when you ask tivo for help they claim they are at the mercy of the cable company. someone needs to remind them that their sales are at the mercy of the cable company if they continue to refuse responsibility for helping folks get the service installed.

/guy


----------



## Merejane

gteague said:


> [W]hen you ask tivo for help they claim they are at the mercy of the cable company. someone needs to remind them that their sales are at the mercy of the cable company if they continue to refuse responsibility for helping folks get the service installed./guy


I empathize with your problems with Time Warner Cable; I have had three installers come out, and I have yet to get all the channels I should be getting. But my experience with TiVo Support has been good, so far at least.

After the last installer left, having given up trying to get the cards to work the way they should, I called TiVo Support and asked whether they would be willing to help the next installer (scheduled to come here tomorrow). They said absolutely, and that they do that often. They will talk the installer through the entire process, troubleshoot, explain things like the Diagnostic Screen, etc..

My concern is not with TiVo, but that the TWC installer will not agree to deal with TiVo. Every installer who has been here so far has refused to even look at the TiVo instruction sheet, insisting they know what they're doing. Which is just ridiculous, because if they knew what they were doing, how come my cable cards STILL don't pick up all the channels I subscribe to?

Has anyone here had TiVo Support work, over the phone, with the TWC installers? If so, how did it go?


----------



## gteague

Merejane said:


> I empathize with your problems with Time Warner Cable; I have had three installers come out, and I have yet to get all the channels I should be getting. But my experience with TiVo Support has been good, so far at least.
> 
> After the last installer left, having given up trying to get the cards to work the way they should, I called TiVo Support and asked whether they would be willing to help the next installer (scheduled to come here tomorrow). They said absolutely, and that they do that often. They will talk the installer through the entire process, troubleshoot, explain things like the Diagnostic Screen, etc..
> 
> My concern is not with TiVo, but that the TWC installer will not agree to deal with TiVo. Every installer who has been here so far has refused to even look at the TiVo instruction sheet, insisting they know what they're doing. Which is just ridiculous, because if they knew what they were doing, how come my cable cards STILL don't pick up all the channels I subscribe to?
> 
> Has anyone here had TiVo Support work, over the phone, with the TWC installers? If so, how did it go?


i was told the menus that contain the diagnostics are generated by the cablecards (it seems to be true) and thus tivo knows nothing about what is in those menus. what a load of crap! i was on the phone nearly two hours arguing with a nice lady at tivo who would not budge that no one at tivo who knew anything about those screens and cablecards in general was available to talk to customers.

/guy


----------



## SCSIRAID

gteague said:


> i was told the menus that contain the diagnostics are generated by the cablecards (it seems to be true) and thus tivo knows nothing about what is in those menus. what a load of crap! i was on the phone nearly two hours arguing with a nice lady at tivo who would not budge that no one at tivo who knew anything about those screens and cablecards in general was available to talk to customers.
> 
> /guy


I believe Tivo is telling you that the content of the Cablecard 'CP' menu's are beyond their control. That content is 'owned' by the cableco and their equipment providers.

They should be reasonabally aware of what is in them though.... However, the content and meaning of that content varies from provider to provider... like Comcast.. some require pairing and some dont... If Tivo starts making assumptions and takes actions relative to those menus.. its gonna bite them so they likely dont want to get involved in those menus at all.


----------



## mbarcus

I have TWC here in Cincinnati and they added Universal HD yesterday to cover the Masters in HD. However, the channel is not showing up on my S3. Is there something I need to do to get it to show up? I've had the S3 connect back to Tivo hoping for an updated channel lineup....but nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## cableguy763

try a channel scan, or you might have to get your cards rehit.


----------



## mbarcus

The S3 won't let me do a channel scan...it says that is only when I have an antenna connected or when I don't have cablecards installed. I'll call TWC now....is there something specific I should ask them to do or just ask to have my cards "rehit"?
Thanks.


----------



## psulur

I had been in a correspondence with Guy ("GTeague") but I thought I'd share this warning to anyone in the DFW area with an A/B dual input cable line (which applies to most of the Dallas Metroplex, at least currently). Hopefully this can be useful for anybody considering a S3 purchase (as I will now have to send my unit back 2 days after placing my order). This problem was alluded to by username "box646" on page 7 of this thread back in September, but it's actually even worse than described there -- see below:

I'm in the Dallas area (near downtown in the Turtle Creek area). Unfortunately, I realize now that I will be forced to return the Tivo unit and get a refund. I have been living in areas with the A/B switch (dual line input). If for some reason you're not familiar with this evil scourge, it renders suboptimal any dvr that you may purchase (i currently use a replay tv unit) because the available channels are split on A and B. Most of the "good" channels are on A but there are some very relevant channels (espn2, comedy, fx, history, and many more) that are on B. If I want my replaytv unit to record something on B, somebody needs to be home turn a switch from A to B and back to A after the program is done -- obviously impossible. So I simply miss out on B channels. I have had a cable box with digital cable in the past (during a free trial) and that did not require A/B switching (all channels were available without a switch, which is what happens in the normal world). I guess it was a naive of me, but I had simply assumed that cable cards would be the same way, but unfortunately it is not (you still have the A/B switch). I was even willing to tolerate that until they get rid of this A/B system (which they have been promising for years but apparently is really happening finally at some point in november '07 -- don't hold your breath though), but I found out tonight that ALL of the HD channels (NBC, ABC, CBS, etc) as well as any premium (HBO) and in-demand (e.g. NBA League Pass) are on the B side. So that basically makes the Tivo useless. I now have to get the TWC crappy dvr (so that I can maintain basic cable on my other TV's and still use my replaytv, which is not compatible with satellite) and return the Tivo unit. Unfortunately the S3 Tivo unit is not worth it at this time, and at least I'm happy I realized this before I opened the box. If they get rid of this A/B crap anytime before the early fall, I may think about jumping to Tivo again. The only silver lining is that maybe by the time they get the A/B merged, the S3 price will have dropped some more (currently about $600).


----------



## Fofer

I'm surprised this hasn't been posted yet. Perhaps it's just a local (Los Angeles) promotion?

This weekend HBO and Cinemax are having free previews. Including HBO HD and CinemaxHD. I'm not currently a subscriber to either of these, but I was able to tune in just fine this morning, I set up my S3 to record/cache a few upcoming movies to enjoy for the future. Also set it up to record the season premiere of _Entourage._

I saw mention of this a few months ago in my cable bill... and sure enough, this weekend it's in effect. I'm not sure why TWC didn't promote it more effectively. But there you have it.

Now go set up those recordings!


----------



## pl1

Fofer said:


> This weekend HBO and Cinemax are having free previews. !


Just HBO here. Comcast/Boston It's in an ad for the Sopranos.


----------



## cokyq

No free preview here in Dallas mid cities, time warner cable.


----------



## spolebitski

Has anyone had any luck with the TiVo S3 and TWC cable service? A CSR told me that I would not get any channels above 99 (HD Channels are located in the 500's). I just want to know if buying a TiVo S3 is worth it with the TWC service.

Another option is AT&T if this service in Wisconsin ever gets the go ahead, but we need to wait and see about this.


----------



## Arcady

I had a Time Warner guy come out to install new service. He hooked up a Motorola DVR (which works but is really frickin' noisy) and a standard box (to use with my S2 unit) and two cablecards for my S3. When he walked in with the boxes, he slammed them down on the floor. Not a good sign. Then I told him my TiVo needed to connect to the internet to get info before I could insert the cable cards. So he connected my new cable modem first, then I finished guided setup while he hooked up the two cable company boxes.

So I showed him the sheet about cable card installs in the S3, but he didn't seem to feel like reading it. He says he has never seen a S3 before, and has only put cards into TV sets. This is when I knew I needed to try and take over the setup of the S3. I got ahold of the cablecards and made him go thru the steps. The cablecards looked like they had been already used... not a good sign.

We put in the first card and tried to activate it. Got a 161-something error. Uh-oh. Tried with the other card. Same thing. Tried both cards in slot two. Neither one worked. He says the dispatcher will not give him extra cards, so he has no more to try. I agreed to have someone come back out another day and try again.

Here's the thing. I discovered that the new place has an additional coax connector on the wall that apparently runs to an OTA antenna somewhere. I get all of my locals OTA perfectly through this. I think I may just cancel the cablecard nonsense and use the S3 for OTA and analog cable, and use the Motorola POS for digital cable. (I'm gonna try to swap it for a box that doesn't sound like the hard drive is dying, though.) I don't really care about the 4 channels (or whatever it is) that I need cablecards to receive.

With the money I will save without using the cablecards and additional "outlet" (pure BS) I can basically pay for 3 years of service on my S2 box. The few programs I can't get on the S3 will appear on their crapola DVR.

The whole thing still costs less than DirecTV + a DSL line, even with the TiVo fees.


----------



## stevereis

psulur said:


> I'm in the Dallas area (near downtown in the Turtle Creek area). Unfortunately, I realize now that I will be forced to return the Tivo unit and get a refund. I have been living in areas with the A/B switch (dual line input). If for some reason you're not familiar with this evil scourge, it renders suboptimal any dvr that you may purchase (i currently use a replay tv unit) because the available channels are split on A and B. Most of the "good" channels are on A but there are some very relevant channels (espn2, comedy, fx, history, and many more) that are on B. If I want my replaytv unit to record something on B, somebody needs to be home turn a switch from A to B and back to A after the program is done -- obviously impossible. So I simply miss out on B channels. I have had a cable box with digital cable in the past (during a free trial) and that did not require A/B switching (all channels were available without a switch, which is what happens in the normal world). I guess it was a naive of me, but I had simply assumed that cable cards would be the same way, but unfortunately it is not (you still have the A/B switch). I was even willing to tolerate that until they get rid of this A/B system (which they have been promising for years but apparently is really happening finally at some point in november '07 -- don't hold your breath though), but I found out tonight that ALL of the HD channels (NBC, ABC, CBS, etc) as well as any premium (HBO) and in-demand (e.g. NBA League Pass) are on the B side. So that basically makes the Tivo useless. I now have to get the TWC crappy dvr (so that I can maintain basic cable on my other TV's and still use my replaytv, which is not compatible with satellite) and return the Tivo unit. Unfortunately the S3 Tivo unit is not worth it at this time, and at least I'm happy I realized this before I opened the box. If they get rid of this A/B crap anytime before the early fall, I may think about jumping to Tivo again. The only silver lining is that maybe by the time they get the A/B merged, the S3 price will have dropped some more (currently about $600).


I lived with a CableCard and B-side only on input to my HDTV for several months. I am in Richardson and was lucky enough to be in the first area upgraded to single-line, about the same time that the S3 came out last fall. Since October, I have been box-free with the S3.

FYI, the A-side is analog channels only, so you should be able to get all the digital channels from the B-side and into the S3. In my case, I had an S2 TiVo and an HD box so I could get all the channels but only had true HD from the TV - no DVR features - until the upgrade.


----------



## stevereis

Arcady said:


> ...Here's the thing. I discovered that the new place has an additional coax connector on the wall that apparently runs to an OTA antenna somewhere. I get all of my locals OTA perfectly through this. I think I may just cancel the cablecard nonsense and use the S3 for OTA and analog cable, and use the Motorola POS for digital cable. (I'm gonna try to swap it for a box that doesn't sound like the hard drive is dying, though.) I don't really care about the 4 channels (or whatever it is) that I need cablecards to receive.
> 
> With the money I will save without using the cablecards and additional "outlet" (pure BS) I can basically pay for 3 years of service on my S2 box. The few programs I can't get on the S3 will appear on their crapola DVR.
> 
> The whole thing still costs less than DirecTV + a DSL line, even with the TiVo fees.


Where are you located in DFW? I assume you are in an area with the single line upgrade. The reason I ask is because the pricing structure is changing. Until last month, I was still on my old billing plan with $5.95 outlet fees and $0 CableCard costs. Recently, when they encrypted the 2 new HD channels they added at the end of last year (HDNet and UHD), plus 2 that I had been getting (ESPN and InHD) and moved them to the new $3/mo HD Tier, I called to complain. The rep then gave me a new bundled package - "Watch N' Surf Bundle" with Digital Cable + Internet for a reduced rate. The total cost was lower so I took it. Now my bill is showing $2.95 for each CC but no additional outlet fees. Overall, my monthly cost went down about $12 with this instead of up by $3 and that's on top of the $13/mo I saved when I added the S3 and returned my HD box.

Under the new plan, CCs are $2.95, a digital box is $4.95, an HD box is $7.95 and a DVR is $12.95. I am in Richardson, so not sure how prices in other DFW regions stack up: http://www.timewarnercable.com/dallas/products/prices/default.html


----------



## cokyq

What? Who said S3 would only tune up to ch 99? I have S3 with TWC and TWC provides cablecards which allow S3 to tune all digital channels, particularly the HD ones! Otherwise what would be the purpose of having cablecard slots!


----------



## asills

Ordering: the CSR on the phone was very accomodating to me ordering the cable cards (I said "I need to order 2 cable cards") and gave me my new bill total and scheduled the installer to come out ($11 install, $2.95 per card).

Install: the installer was knowledgeable in CCs and overall knew what he was doing. He had trouble with the TiVo remote (couldn't find Select or Clear) but overall knew what he was doing. 

The whole process took about 45 minutes from start to finish; they installer had to request the hits a couple times and had to repeat all the numbers over and over again (which made me start to feel like it wasn't going to work) and eventually the CCs started receiving channels.

He left, I repeated guided setup (I had it working in analog mode for a week) and lo and behold I'm getting all my HDs and Cable channels (well at least all that I usually try to watch).

Overall I had a great experience, 6+ months after TiVo hit the streets.


----------



## pilott

WSP said:


> TW Austin
> 
> I am in Austin using cable cards. I can receive all of the channels below 100. These are the analog channels and have been remapped to digital. Some have been remapped to 17xx, such as 06 to 1706. When to say goto 06 you get 1706.


I wish this was the case for me. I only get a handful of the channels below 100 (networks plus 1 or two others). I tried tuning to channels in the 1700s and got no luck there at all. I cant even tune to them using the test channels screen in the cablecard menu.

I cannot believe that we can't get Food TV or HGTV (among others), even in analog form (without bypassing the Tivo altogether).


----------



## Merejane

Merejane said:


> I empathize with your problems with Time Warner Cable; I have had three installers come out, and I have yet to get all the channels I should be getting.


A follow-up to my earlier post: Installer #4 was the charm. He figured out that the last installer (#3) had swapped the cable cards after calling the numbers in, so that the card that was originally in slot #1 was now in slot #2, and vice versa. I have no idea why Installer #3 did that. He was the one who had also switched the cable from the Cable In jack to the Antenna In jack so that I was getting no channels at all. I think he was basically clueless about the whole thing.

Anyway, Installer #4 swapped the cards back so that they were in the correct slots, and voila! -- we now get every single channel that we subscribe to. I had just about given up hope, but now . . . I am happy.

It shouldn't take four tech visits, but I do think it's worth it to persevere until TWC gets it right. So I would say to *pilott* that you really need to call TWC and tell them you're not getting all your channels, and insist they fix that.


----------



## Gloftoe

But I don't suppose I could have a setup like I currently have (TW digital cable box connected to a Series 2 Tivo) using a TW HD cable box and a Series 3 Tivo, could I?

That'd be too easy, and I'm sure it won't work.

This cablecard issue that Time Warner Austin is shoving down our throats stinks to high heaven.


----------



## cableguy763

Gloftoe said:


> But I don't suppose I could have a setup like I currently have (TW digital cable box connected to a Series 2 Tivo) using a TW HD cable box and a Series 3 Tivo, could I?
> 
> That'd be too easy, and I'm sure it won't work.
> 
> This cablecard issue that Time Warner Austin is shoving down our throats stinks to high heaven.


What cablecard issue are you referring to? TWC isn't shoving anything down your throat, you have several choices. Is a TWC salesman sitting there holding a gun to your head forcing you to buy an S3?


----------



## Gloftoe

cableguy763 said:


> What cablecard issue are you referring to? TWC isn't shoving anything down your throat, you have several choices. Is a TWC salesman sitting there holding a gun to your head forcing you to buy an S3?


Maybe I jumped too quickly with my post.

I would love a Series 3 Tivo, to use with my Time Warner Cable service. But I would also like to receive all the channels that I currently receive, minus the PPV and OnDemand stuff. I've tried to go through everything in this 54 page thread, but I'll admit it was getting kind of late and maybe I mistook some of the postings here.


----------



## davecramer74

> What cablecard issue are you referring to?


he's in austin, they went to SDV. Cable card users cant get a bunch of channels in that area.


----------



## Austin_Martin

> he's in austin, they went to SDV. Cable card users cant get a bunch of channels in that area


There's also an issue in Austin with cablecards that we haven't been able to tune channels 1-99 since the daylight savings change. The channels can be tuned on the equivalent 100-999 channels, but it's very annoying. I wonder if this would have been fixed by now if it were an issue with the time warner boxes....


----------



## pilott

Merejane said:


> It shouldn't take four tech visits, but I do think it's worth it to persevere until TWC gets it right. So I would say to *pilott* that you really need to call TWC and tell them you're not getting all your channels, and insist they fix that.


I had 4 the first time and two the second time (after several channels went bye bye after a month of working fine) along with several hours on the phone. The last guy who showed up (30 minutes past his 5 hour window of course) just gave me the paper of channels I wouldn't be getting (though I did get some on the list) and left without even pretending to troubleshoot the problem.

I kinda figured I was just going to have to bide my time until there is an alternative to TWC monopoly, however, reading this thread it seems like others are getting the channels that I am missing. So I guess it is back to another 3 hour call to see if I get lucky enough to get connected to someone who knows what is going on.


----------



## pmiranda

Austin_Martin said:


> There's also an issue in Austin with cablecards that we haven't been able to tune channels 1-99 since the daylight savings change. The channels can be tuned on the equivalent 100-999 channels, but it's very annoying. I wonder if this would have been fixed by now if it were an issue with the time warner boxes....


I haven't had any trouble tuning the lower channels on my S3 here in SW Austin.

The only channel I'm missing (that I care about) as a result of SDV is SPEED, but it's always been treated as a second-class channel by TW, so I kinda expected to get screwed again over it. That reminds me... I gotta go make sure the cable box I'm being forced to rent to watch it is still tuned to it so I can suck up some SDV bandwidth...


----------



## jwc_austin

Being a devoted Austin TiVo Series 2 owner with a new HDTV, I've been following this thread closely.

I got the TV a month ago and decided to give TWC a chance with their box before making any decisions about upgrading to Series 3. Initially, I couldn't get an HD-DVR from them because they were out of stock. My wife asked to get on a waiting list and the woman behind the counter wrote her name down on a post-it. We did get the regular HD STB though so at least we could watch some additional HD content other than OTA. We continued to use the S2 with it, and switched sources on the TV between TiVo and the TW STB whenever we wanted to watch HD. No time-shifting HD though.

Skip ahead four weeks, we call and find out they have HD DVRs in stock. So last night I hooked it up. First off, being used to the TiVo interface, I could tell after a couple of hours that I was going to hate the HD DVR. I'll skip the details, and just say I rely heavily on some functions that I assumed would be available on the TW DVR but aren't.

I'm not going to get a TiVo S3 until the SDV issue clears up, so here's my question (finally):

Would it be possible to use the S2 to record with and control the channel switching of the TW HD DVR, and use the TW box only for recording HD programs? I'm going to try it tonight so I'll find out eventually, but I'm concerned about the mess that could arise if the DVR starts changing channels on its own or records two programs at once, etc. I never use on demand or PPV so I could care less about that. I just want to feel confident that everything will be recorded. What are the downsides of this set up, if it even works?

I realize it will be remote control hell, switching channels with the TiVo remote and the cable remote, and switching source back and forth with the TV remote.

Ugh. Can't everyone just get along?

Wish for TWC: Please improve your DVR interface! Please!!! I'm trying hard to give you a chance.

Wish for TiVo: Please tell me that you have a plan to resolve the SDV issue in a new product that I can buy _soon_. I'm trying hard to continue supporting you!


----------



## pmiranda

jwc_austin said:


> Would it be possible to use the S2 to record with and control the channel switching of the TW HD DVR, and use the TW box only for recording HD programs?


This will get you SD recordings of those programs on the S2, but the HD-DVR would not record those programs. You would run into a problem if the HD-DVR was recording two programs at the same time the S2 wanted to record a third. A dialog would pop up on the HD-DVR telling you about it, but you likely wouldn't be around to resolve the conflict.
For this reason I still have a plain HD set-top that my old TiVo controls.


----------



## Josh Willis

Well here goes nothing. I was a long time Tivo user up until the point that I moved to Austin 2 years ago. Since Tivo didn't have an HD option at the time I went with Time Warner's DVR and have really missed my Tivo ever since. Well I just moved to a new place here in Austin so I took Tivo up on the $499 Series 3 offer and it should be here this afternoon.

So Friday I called TW to request 2 cable cards when the tech comes out to turn on the cable at my new location. They asked what they were going into and I told them. I then got the standard response that they do not allow their cable cards to be installed into anything that isn't a TV. So after hanging up and calling back 3 times I finally got a CSR that didn't ask what they were going into, and the tech is supposed to be out on Wednesday morning. So, my question is what are the odds the tech is going to install the cable cards in my Tivo when he finds out what they are for. I know there are plenty of Series 3 owners with TW in Austin, but after all the resistance I received from the local CSR's I just wonder how much of a headache this is going to be. 

Cableguy763: any recs on how to make this go smoothly?


----------



## pmiranda

Josh Willis said:


> I then got the standard response that they do not allow their cable cards to be installed into anything that isn't a TV.


That's a load of BS and everyone here knows it. I was lucky that the CSR I happened to talk to knew what a S3 was and was actually enthusiastic about it. Unless CableGuy pulls some strings for you, you'll probably get a contract installer, not a tech, and they might not have a clue what they're doing. As long as they leave you two cablecards that happen to work, you will normally be able to get everything going over the phone if they give up and go home. Make sure the back of your S3 is easily accessible until all your channels have been working for a few days.


----------



## Austin_Martin

> I haven't had any trouble tuning the lower channels on my S3 here in SW Austin.


You're lucky. I have no idea what channels I can receive anymore. There are a few that tune in the 1-99 range. I seem to have hundreds of channels, but when I try to tune anything in, I either get a "not suscribed to this channel" , or even worse, just blank screens.

I soo wish we had some competition in the cable industry here.

Can you imagine the outrage if regular time warner customers couldn't receive most channels? But when I phone, they say it will be fixed soon, don't worry. They've been saying that for over a month now.


----------



## 2farrell

Austin_Martin said:


> I soo wish we had some competition in the cable industry here.


You and millions of other people.
Other than a few lucky Cities, for most folks there is no such thing as competition on Cable. You can choose Satellite, but then your shiny new S3 won't work with that.


----------



## Justin Thyme

Merejane said:


> I looked at the back of the TiVo, and sure enough, I saw they had unplugged the cable from the Cable In port and plugged it into the Antenna In port! I could not believe it!


How very odd. My TWC installer had the same difficulty. When he showed up, I had the S3 all ready at the screen ready to insert the first card and he decided that the 95% signal was not good enough so he fiddled with resplicing the connector.

What I did not see until after he left in frustration that he too plugged the cable into the antenna connector.


----------



## mbarcus

For those of you in the Cincinnati market.....TWC added Universal HD (channel 972) a couple of weeks ago just in time to cover the Masters in HD. Of course, Tivo didn't know this and I have been working with their lineup change department for nearly two weeks now to get them to add it. Well, finally last night I got a message from my S3 that a lineup change has occurred....and it was UHD on channel 972. A little too late to watch the Masters, but hopefully there will be some decent content on there.

Did anyone else in Cincy have this issue?


----------



## rdrrepair

Has anyone in the NY area gotten a PPV Channel on their S3 via a website? I keep reading that "All I did was go onto the website and order it up" but I have yet to see a TW Website with a PPV interface.

Please point me (links please) to a TW (In any part of the country) website that allows you to order PPV via the website or phone call.

I did use the search feature. I also called TW and was told it couldn't be done. If this is the case, why do we keep hearing that "All I did was..."?


----------



## Fofer

rdrrepair said:


> I did use the search feature. I also called TW and was told it couldn't be done. If this is the case, why do we keep hearing that "All I did was..."?


I called TWC and the CSR told me I could order a PPV show over the phone (just not anything from the "inDemand" channels.) A standard PPV order over the phone would be fine, he said, and then I could just set the TiVo to record from the Guide Data.

I still haven't found a movie or event worth trying that with, though.


----------



## Roderigo

Fofer said:


> A standard PPV order over the phone would be fine, he said, and then I could just set the TiVo to record from the Guide Data.


You also have to be careful about copy protection with PPV channels. This is one place where it's legal for the cable company to use Copy Never (so you have to watch it within 90 minutes of being recorded)


----------



## rdrrepair

Roderigo said:


> You also have to be careful about copy protection with PPV channels. This is one place where it's legal for the cable company to use Copy Never (so you have to watch it within 90 minutes of being recorded)


Looks like UnBox is "Our PPV Provider". At least with the UnBox on TiVo you have 30 days to start viewing and/or 24 hours to complete the viewing. I don't want to get into the short comings of UnBox, I just wanted to see what my real options in this area are.


----------



## evillines

I am in Dallas, TX and my neighborhood still has Time Warner on the old A/B system (with a promise to have this fixed end-year???). Can I even use the series 3 with this since part of the cable channels come from cable A and the others from cable B -- I presume that you aren't putting one cable into the antenna input and the other into the cable input? And I've heard that you can't run cable and antenna at the same time. Would love anyone's thoughts on this! Thanks!


----------



## asills

evillines said:


> I am in Dallas, TX and my neighborhood still has Time Warner on the old A/B system (with a promise to have this fixed end-year???). Can I even use the series 3 with this since part of the cable channels come from cable A and the others from cable B -- I presume that you aren't putting one cable into the antenna input and the other into the cable input? And I've heard that you can't run cable and antenna at the same time. Would love anyone's thoughts on this! Thanks!


The antiquated A/B system won't work with the Series 3. It wouldn't work with the Series 1 or 2 either if you didn't use a cable box. Since the Series 3 doesn't control a cable box, you're out of luck.

If you don't mind ditching either A or B (A should be older analogs and B should be 100+ right?) then I assume it could work, but I wouldn't bother. I would personally (and have before I moved into a neighborhood in Richardson without the A/B switch) stick with their DVR if you're doing HD, or a Series 2 with a plain old cable box otherwise.


----------



## evillines

I would be fine using anttenne for primestime and cable B for HBO, Showtime, sci-fi, etc (have to check the channel line up and see if they are above 100). But I have heard that if you slap a card in there it will become a single tunner tivo and kill the antena option?


----------



## pilott

pmiranda said:


> I haven't had any trouble tuning the lower channels on my S3 here in SW Austin.
> 
> The only channel I'm missing (that I care about) as a result of SDV is SPEED


I can tune to the networks (but I have the HD versions) and I think two other channels below 100. I can't get to their 100+ counterparts either. I do get SPEED though  (too bad I don't watch it though).


----------



## DougJohnson

asills said:


> T
> If you don't mind ditching either A or B (A should be older analogs and B should be 100+ right?) then I assume it could work, but I wouldn't bother.


It works fine. I'm in Dallas with the old A/B system. If you plug in the A side, you get basically everything except the channels between 60 and 100. There are a few things I would like to see there, so I am looking forward to getting a modern cable system, but in the meantime, I'm enjoying what I've got.
-- Doug


----------



## evillines

Sorry If I am being dense, but when you look at the Dallas channel lineup would this get me the HD primetime channels and the premium HBO and SHowtime? I am looking at the channel line up from time warner and since the digital channels go up so high, not sure where the demarcation between a and b is. If you look at the basic line-up it's states a and b -- but assume this is digital which goes up into the I am assume this is still digital cable, so this goes up to almost 1000 channels.


----------



## Josh Willis

Well to follow up, here's how my installation went. I was pleased to find the contracted tech standing at my door bright and early at 8:30 AM. I showed him the Tivo and explained that both cards went into the device. He said that this will be the first time he's done one of these installs, but didn't balk at it for a second. He was also very pleased when I showed him the cable card installation instructions. Well he proceeded to go outside and hook me back up on the poll while I waited and when finished he came back in to start the CC installs.
I had it waiting on the Cable card screen, so he inserted the first card and we waited for the CC# and Host ID screen to pop up, which after 60 seconds or so, it did. Then he called TW dispatch to get it activated. After sitting on hold for 10 minutes he finally got someone on the line who activated the card. It then went directly to the "Updating Firmware" screen, where it stayed for at least 25 minutes. After that it went back to the zip code screen and we got back to the CC screen. We then inserted the next card and got the dreaded 161-2 error screen. He called his supervisor to confirm that that meant the card was bad, and then we waited an additional 30 minutes for said supervisor to bring a spare card. We then inserted the new card which went directly to the "updating firmware" screen. It stayed on this screen for 2 hours, until finally we assumed the card was bad and we plugged in the other spare that his supervisor brought. This one started working immediately, so he called dispatch to add the second CC# to the account. He then had to wait on hold for 40 minutes to talk to a live body to activate the card. 
To sum it up, he arrived at 8:30 and left around 1:00. I felt sorry for the guy, as none of the issues were his fault, but he was in good humor about it the entire time. The Tivo has been working wonderfully ever since and it's FANTASTIC to have a Tivo once again after going 2 years with the abomination of a DVR that TW provides. The only issue I seem to have is some of my HD channels aren't coming in (non-SDV ones) such as INHD, HDNET,HDNETMV, DHD, ESPNHD, and so on. Universal HD has worked off and on, and TNTHD didn't work at first but now it's fine. I guess I need to call TW back and have them rehit my cards or something.


----------



## evillines

Josh -- Thanks for this. I suppose I should just bite the bullet and do it. I was getting good OTA, but I am paying for DirecTV and it's hard to justify the giant price I paid for this series 3 if I am not actually using it for cable. One more question, then I will send you flowers for being so nice, are you getting the the premium HBO SHowtime and local HD. Also what about Sci-Fi/FX. If I could get those and only those it would be worth it!


----------



## Josh Willis

Well I don't subscribe to HBO/Showtime so I can't tell you there, but yes I get FX and Sci-Fi. The lack of Sci-Fi would be a deal breaker for me. And yes, the local HD channels work fine.


----------



## evillines

That's good news -- I am picking up the phone to call Time Warner! Thanks for the Dallas POV!


----------



## pmiranda

pilott said:


> I can tune to the networks (but I have the HD versions) and I think two other channels below 100. I can't get to their 100+ counterparts either. I do get SPEED though  (too bad I don't watch it though).


If TTG ever works I'll trade you basic cable shows for races


----------



## cokyq

Josh, 

TWC in the mid cities in the D/FW area charges extra for the "HD Tier", $3/mo, and it adds the exact same HD channels you describe. You may consider calling them and checking to see if they are activated!


----------



## Josh Willis

cokyq said:


> Josh,
> 
> TWC in the mid cities in the D/FW area charges extra for the "HD Tier", $3/mo, and it adds the exact same HD channels you describe. You may consider calling them and checking to see if they are activated!


 Oh it's activated as I had it before the cable cards. I'm also getting SOME of the channels in the HD tier


----------



## cokyq

Sure would like to see TWC in the D/FW area add NG HD. Would also like Sci/Fi HD but have not heard if it is available at all! Does anyone know?


----------



## cokyq

I also had the HD tier working prior to the TiVo installation. The HD Tier used to be free, now they are charging for it. When the tech came to install the CCs on my TiVO, they disabled them w/o telling me. A few hours later, when I went to watch UHD, I noticed they had been turned off and had to call again to have them reactivate them (and agree to the new $/3 month service charge).

Good luck...


----------



## Josh Willis

Well I just called TW and the tech said everything looked good on his end concerning the missing HD channels, so they're having to send another tech out tomorrow. :\


----------



## astrohip

TW-Houston (soon to be Comcast) charges $5/month for the HD tier. And AFAIK, no Time Warner anywhere carry NG in HD. :down:


----------



## Arcady

I just had a tech out here (DFW) and he installed two new M cards in my S3. It took quite a while (over 3 hours) but everything is working. I had to prod him when he kept giving the MAC address instead of the S/N of the cards. It also took about 30 minutes to get someone on the phone who knew anything about cablecards.

Why can't they have a small group that specializes in cablecards? Just send that guy out to do the few installs needed. Since every installer I have ever met acts like they have never even seen one before, the number of installs can't be that high.


----------



## elenaran

Question about the A/B system in Dallas w/ a S3. I'm confused by the previous posters on the subject. Are they trying to hookup analog cable or does the A/B split still apply to a digital cablecard setup?


----------



## Arcady

Well, one of my cards decided to stop decoding encrypted channels. I have a guy coming back tomorrow to swap it out...


----------



## DougJohnson

elenaran said:


> Question about the A/B system in Dallas w/ a S3. I'm confused by the previous posters on the subject. Are they trying to hookup analog cable or does the A/B split still apply to a digital cablecard setup?


The digital channels are above 115 on the A side of the cable, but not all channels are available digitally. Analog channels like TCM, FX, and the History Channel are not available on the A side of the cable, only the B. The set top box Time Warner supplies connects to both sides and remaps the B channels.

The S3 TiVo only connects to the A side, so the channels on the B side are not available to it.

-- Doug


----------



## cokyq

I did not realize parts of the DFW area are still using A/B. Here in the midcities we do not, neither does Grapevine.


----------



## Greywacke99

Its been reported over on AVS that Los Angeles area TWC subscribers should now be getting ESPN2HD on ch. 425. Have any LA TWC S3 users been able to tune in this channel? All I get is a TWC screen saying that a "Digital Receiver" is required to view this channel along with advertisements for the SA 8300. I don't think it's a SDV issue b/c according to an LA TWC employee that posts on AVS, there are no immediate plans to bring SDV to the area.


----------



## Fofer

Greywacke99 said:


> Its been reported over on AVS that Los Angeles area TWC subscribers should now be getting ESPN2HD on ch. 425. Have any LA TWC S3 users been able to tune in this channel? All I get is a TWC screen saying that a "Digital Receiver" is required to view this channel along with advertisements for the SA 8300. I don't think it's a SDV issue b/c according to an LA TWC employee that posts on AVS, there are no immediate plans to bring SDV to the area.


Thanks for the heads up! L.A. area TWC'er over here. I wasn't aware of this channel. I just tuned in, and it's looking great!

Also good to hear that the LA TWC employee says there are no immediate SDV plans for this area. That makes me rest easier... at least for now.


----------



## Ian

Hi all-

Just got HD cable and an S3, my setup appointment was yesterday.

Time Warner cable guy came in the first half of the setup window and knew exactly how to set up the TiVo - says he's done quite a few recently.

The visit took 1.5 hours because of the time it took for the CC's to update firmware and initialize, but so far, so good!

-Ian


----------



## Ian

Hi again-

Now that I've just spend tons of cash on an upgraded S3, based on what I've been reading elsewhere on these boards, should I be worried about SDV?

Or are us NYC Time Warner users safe enough for the time being?

Any advice would be helpful - thanks!

-Ian


----------



## evillines

I am bidding on a series 2 with lifetime and network capabilities. I am going to run the pay channels and HD network channels into my Series 3 and the other non-digital (non cablecard) cable into the TIVO 2 (so I can at least watch Sci-Fi and F/X). Silly to go through so much trouble, but at leat it's a fix until they fix the A/B issue in my area of Dallas, TX. I have read a lot of reviews and people's concerns about TiVo 3 and the cablecard issue. The cablecard issue is obviously an issue much bigger than TiVo called DRM. However, I do agree that I should be able to use tivotogo to move on my own content and pull off the non-digital, non-cablecard content I got OTA. That is indeed a big pain the butt!


----------



## WebPrincess

I recently had this exchange with Time Warner in North Dallas, TX:

My email to them:
I called today to request a cable card for a Tivo Series3 I am planning to buy.
The associate on the phone says you will not provide those to me because you have a similar product. I thought the FCC required that cable cards
be available for the Tivo boxes.

Please explain.

Their answer:
Thank you for contacting us with your concern. We do apologize for the misunderstanding, however the cable cards are to be provided for use of your digital television. We will not install the cable cards into Tivo services. We do offer a Digital Video Recorder, therefore, not needing a cable card.

I sent all this to Tivo in hopes they will get onto Time Warner  but who knows how long that will take. Ive started to look into FCC filings. But we all know how fast the government fixes things.


----------



## CharlesH

WebPrincess said:


> Thank you for contacting us with your concern. We do apologize for the misunderstanding, however the cable cards are to be provided for use of your digital television. We will not install the cable cards into Tivo services. We do offer a Digital Video Recorder, therefore, not needing a cable card.


You can call TiVo customer support and get transferred to the cablecard group, and they will get on the line with you to your TW office and read them the riot act about cablecards


----------



## stevereis

WebPrincess said:


> I recently had this exchange with Time Warner in North Dallas, TX:
> 
> My email to them:
> I called today to request a cable card for a Tivo Series3 I am planning to buy.
> The associate on the phone says you will not provide those to me because you have a similar product. I thought the FCC required that cable cards
> be available for the Tivo boxes.
> 
> Please explain.
> 
> Their answer:
> Thank you for contacting us with your concern. We do apologize for the misunderstanding, however the cable cards are to be provided for use of your digital television. We will not install the cable cards into Tivo services. We do offer a Digital Video Recorder, therefore, not needing a cable card.


I have TWC in Dallas and did not have any issues getting CableCards. You might try just requesting 2 cards - say they are for 2 TVs if they ask. I think the installer will do the work once they're at your house.


----------



## DougJohnson

stevereis said:


> I have TWC in Dallas and did not have any issues getting CableCards. You might try just requesting 2 cards - say they are for 2 TVs if they ask. I think the installer will do the work once they're at your house.


My Dallas S3 is running happily with two cards from TWC. I just called and asked for two cards, without saying what I was putting them in. The installer didn't care.
-- Doug


----------



## cdp1276

Ian said:


> Hi again-
> 
> Now that I've just spend tons of cash on an upgraded S3, based on what I've been reading elsewhere on these boards, should I be worried about SDV?
> 
> Or are us NYC Time Warner users safe enough for the time being?
> 
> Any advice would be helpful - thanks!
> 
> -Ian


I don't think you are safe for long and I believe you like myself in upstate NY already has many channels on SDV. Here is a link to our list of channels:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/rochester/products/cablecard.html


----------



## mosleyh

TWC in Charlotte, NC. I have a S3 with 2 cablecards that's been working like a charm for months. Now suddenly (2 nights ago) BOTH cablecards can't acquire any channels. "Cold hits" from TWC and reboots have no effect.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## cokyq

I am also in the Dallas/fort Worth area serviced by TWC. I had no problems obtaining two CCs for my S3. Though it was not a smooth installation, after two visits and lengthy phone conversations between the tech and their support staff, they finally got it working!


----------



## jcfed

hey mosleyh. I'm in CLT also. Same symptoms. Friday evening I noticed that I wasn't getting HBO so I restarted the machine. Big mistake. It came back up and the cards initialized but I get no channels. It sits at the "please wait acquiring channels." Calling TWC there is a message that set-top boxes may be having problems with the time being displayed incorrectly or channels missing. I think this impacts anything that gets "signals" from TWC.

Talking with tech support is worthless because they send a refresh signal to the cards which it does see (EMM count increases) but I believe the problem is that whatever they have on TWC's side that pushes out the signals is down. As usual the techs at the office suggest rebooting the machine by unplugging it (I humored them) and then they send a refresh signal. Doesn't work. Why they want to send out a truck is beyond me since all the tech will do is call into the office for help. So whatever server in TWC that sends out EMM signals appears to be down. Of course telling that to a tech on the phone is like speaking a foreign language...


----------



## mosleyh

jcfed said:


> hey mosleyh. I'm in CLT also. Same symptoms. Friday evening I noticed that I wasn't getting HBO so I restarted the machine. Big mistake. It came back up and the cards initialized but I get no channels. It sits at the "please wait acquiring channels." Calling TWC there is a message that set-top boxes may be having problems with the time being displayed incorrectly or channels missing. I think this impacts anything that gets "signals" from TWC.
> 
> Talking with tech support is worthless because they send a refresh signal to the cards which it does see (EMM count increases) but I believe the problem is that whatever they have on TWC's side that pushes out the signals is down. As usual the techs at the office suggest rebooting the machine by unplugging it (I humored them) and then they send a refresh signal. Doesn't work. Why they want to send out a truck is beyond me since all the tech will do is call into the office for help. So whatever server in TWC that sends out EMM signals appears to be down. Of course telling that to a tech on the phone is like speaking a foreign language...


Thanks for that. It's (somewhat) comforting to know that it's not just me. I'm going to take one more shot at tech support this afternoon. If I get any results, I'll post.


----------



## Iceback

I live in Charlotte and have experienced the drop of service to the cable cards as well. They are admitting that it is affecting all of their cable card customers, and I was told today it was some sort of software change on their end that may require a change out in cable cards. My Sony XBR2 tv that has a cable card and has lost tuning ability as well. Of course they couldn't get a tech on the phone who knew how to do anything other than re-hit the card, and after consultation with a supervisor, I was told they would have to roll a truck to fix the problem. I was quite upset, as they in essence were telling me that they changed something on their end that screwed up all their cable card customers, and would have to roll a truck to fix all of them. Smart customer service.... not. Let me know if anyone gets a fix over the phone. I am out of town all next week and could not schedule a truck roll until next Sunday. 'Til then, my series 3 that has run flawlessly since October, has been neutered.


----------



## mosleyh

Same here. No joy on the phone support re-try.

What's amazing to me is that they would knowingly waste the kind of money that they are. It's job security for the techs of course, but really. Giving the phone support folks the right tools, or at least an escalation path to someone who actually knows something would seem to me to be much more cost effective in the long term.

The phone support folks, besides knowing ZIP about cablecards, don't even have the ability to send a "cold hit"! I asked if they could verify the Host ID and what I presume to be the Data ID for my two cards. Again, no soap. 

Remarkable.


----------



## jcfed

yup I just call in every few hours to see if the phone message has changed. I'm assuming that once that message about cable box problems goes away our problem will also be resolved. I do plan on calling tomorrow during regular business hours to see if I can get someone that is more experienced. I think I've accurately determined what the problem is I just don't think any of the front line techs can fix it this appears to be a system problem not an individual issue like they seem to be trained to think.


----------



## Iceback

I will try again tomorrow to see if I can get someone who knows cable cards on the other end. You would think if they were going to make changes to head end software that would affect the limited cable card customer base, they would have tried to call everyone and schedule an upgrade before it the change knocked everyone off line. Unreal...


----------



## jcfed

If it's a software upgrade on their end I wonder if erasing the current cards from their system and going through that again would correct the issue. I may try that this morning with the techs on the phone if I can get someone that knows cable cards. What I don't want to go through is the 2 day 7 cable cards to get setup fiasco that I had with TW when I first got the tivo.


----------



## jcfed

Problem is fixed. I just called into the service number and the message about problems with the set top boxes is gone. I checked Tivo and what do you know... everything is back. Of course the technicians swear that the messages were not related....


----------



## Iceback

Everything is back on here as well... Looks like someone of authority came on duty this morning, checked the weekend logs and flicked the appropriate switch. I will still hold my Sunday appointment until late Saturday just in case.


----------



## carolinaherps

Can you guys in CLT give some more details on what you did to get your boxes back up?

I'm in Chapel Hill, and my Tivo went out last Wednesday. I've since had 2 service calls where they've tried to delete/re-add the cable cards, tried a new card, etc. Now I'm waiting on a service call tomorrow where they are going to try "several" cards to find one that works. They insist that nothing changed on their end and that it's a problem finding a working cable card. Yet I can't believe that 2 cards would go bad all at once. 

Did they say what type of "upgrade" they did on their end so that I can ask the Chapel Hill guys about it?


----------



## Iceback

Wish I could help you... I just turned on the tv this morning and everything was working properly again as if nothing had happened. They had told me over the weekend that the problem was on their end (as in software), but would require a truck roll to figure out what was up. Low and behold, this morning all 3 of my cards are working. Maybe you can get the Rock Hill supervisor to call the Charlotte supervisor and ask what they did. It's a mystery to me. I was a little reluctant when the series 3 arrived back in October, because of all the reported problems with the cable card installations... but it was worked flawlessly since they were installed, and this is the first glitch I've experienced.


----------



## jcfed

I'm in the same boat Carolina. It just started working for me too. Whatever was wrong had to do with the problems over the weekend. The techs on the phone were worthless.


----------



## evillines

It is with great sadness to report that I am returning my TIVO Series 3. I live in an area in Dallas with the old A/B channels and the process for getting all the content  not just HD content but even regular analog content on Sci-Fi, FX, etc.  just isnt possible. Also, Time Warner has an HD DVR that will support this A/B system. It breaks my heart, but this and the lack of tivotogo make it really difficult to justify the price tag. I will undoubtedly repurchase my tivo when they get this A/B on to one system in 6/8 months (per Time Warner). In the meantime, I will have to deal with a sub-par DVR. Good luck to you all!


----------



## carolinaherps

jcfed said:


> I'm in the same boat Carolina. It just started working for me too. Whatever was wrong had to do with the problems over the weekend. The techs on the phone were worthless.


Yeah, the techs here are pretty useless too. Tomorrow is my 3rd service call for this problem. The techs think that it's bad cable cards. We'll see. I'm about to the point of selling the S3 on eBay and just going with DirectTV instead...


----------



## Animgif

While it took about 2 hours to get my new TW NYC cable cards ordered, they were installed this morning without incident. Not sure what I'm paying yet (the three times I called no one could tell me...they were all confused), I'll post it when I know.


----------



## abredt

I received a replacement T-3 from TiVo and have to swap out the old one. I'm in L.A.'s West Valley.

I will have to swap the cable cards too. I assume I'll have to call TW to reactivate the cards. 

What exactly should I tell them to do? (No jokes please.) I had a terrible time getting them working originally.

Thanbks, CB


----------



## BruceShultes

There is a unique host-id assigned to each cable card slot on a Tivo S3. They will be different for each box. 

If your cable company uses the host-id and the cable card number in their head-end setup, you would need to call them and tell them the new host-id associated with each cable card number. 

Some cable companies seem to use the alphanumeric cable card identification stamped on the back of each cable card instead of the cable card number. 

You might as well try to put the cards in the new box and see whether they will work first, before you call your cable company.


----------



## SonicRanger001

I just spoke with TWC.

I am currently in limbo as a DirecTV Customer.
I have an HR10-250 currently.

TWC Says the following:

1 DVR Box
1 Regular Digital Box
PLUS High Speed Internet
All the digital channels w/NO Premiums

$79.99 for 2 years.


I asked about getting CableCARDs for a Series 3 (which I don't own) she was clearly trained to talk me out of it and instead stick w/their crappy DVR.

So...do whats the opinion???
I dump the dish, sell my HR10-250 for about $250, BUY a Series 3 (additonal $12 month) and get the TWC programming package for 2 years.
Total about $92.00

Or stick with the superior (IMO) DirecTV and HR10-250 and my current DSL service.
Total about $110.00

It seems like a no brainer but...I love my satellites in the sky 

Someone tell me some GREAT stories about TWC!


----------



## kennedy

SonicRanger001 said:


> Someone tell me some GREAT stories about TWC!


I made the jump from DirecTV to the TWC/S3 that you are considering. CableCARD install was a snap. The HD picture quality IMO is noticeably sharper than DirecTV.

Unless you are drawn to DirecTV by the NFL Sunday ticket or some other unique sports channel, you may find out that it wasn't the "satellites in the sky" that you thought you loved. It may have been TiVo. At least that was the case with me. I couldn't be happier with my decision.

Go ahead and do it. :up:


----------



## A J Ricaud

My experience with TWC is the same as kennedy's. I loved my HR10-250s but the picture quality from TWC/S3s is much superior.


----------



## abredt

BruceShultes said:


> There is a unique host-id assigned to each cable card slot on a Tivo S3. They will be different for each box.
> 
> If your cable company uses the host-id and the cable card number in their head-end setup, you would need to call them and tell them the new host-id associated with each cable card number.
> 
> Some cable companies seem to use the alphanumeric cable card identification stamped on the back of each cable card instead of the cable card number.
> 
> You might as well try to put the cards in the new box and see whether they will work first, before you call your cable company.


I inserted both cable cards and got no premium channels. So I called TW and gave them the Host ID for just CableCard 1 = Bottom slot and asked them to send a hit. They said it would take 1/2 hour to go through. When I test channels, I get a momentary look at my premium channel, then the screen goes back to the page that shows the Host ID.

Does that sound correct? CB


----------



## Ian

Animgif-

Congrats on your new S3 - I also have TWC NYC, and when you get a chance, can you please report back on how much dropoout/pixelization you get?

I'm not sure if it's my cable run or the TiVo itself, but I've been noticing tiling/pixelization about once every 5 minutes or so on some channels... curious to see what your exerience will be.

Thanks!

-ian


----------



## Animgif

Ian said:


> Animgif-
> 
> Congrats on your new S3 - I also have TWC NYC, and when you get a chance, can you please report back on how much dropoout/pixelization you get?
> 
> I'm not sure if it's my cable run or the TiVo itself, but I've been noticing tiling/pixelization about once every 5 minutes or so on some channels... curious to see what your exerience will be.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -ian


I've had my S3 for a while...just got the cable cards, however. I haven't noticed much pixilation...a little here and there but certainly not once every 5 minutes.


----------



## cambist

Time Warner Austin turned off the QAM unencrypted version of Fox HD (1501) for me again. It's been off for two weeks again.  

They did believe Fox was part of the basic cable package this time, so that's an improvement. The guy on the phone did try telling me the SD channel had the same shows. Me having to explain that I want to watch the shows in HD that I'm paying for didn't make me happy. 

Hopefully the next service guy won't tell me that I need to use their DVR or cable box to get basic cable again. I still get every other HD channel on both my TV and the Tivo. I think I'll put the Tivo in a closet when they come over. 

I could just get cable cards and not deal with all this, but I'm getting to the point where I don't want to give them any more money. I especially don't like the idea of spending money to fix something they should have working in the first place. Basic cable...


----------



## abredt

Animgif said:


> I've had my S3 for a while...just got the cable cards, however. I haven't noticed much pixilation...a little here and there but certainly not once every 5 minutes.


OK - I give up - what city do you live in?? CB


----------



## Digital Hitman

From Los Angeles (North Hollywood), CA:

I've had DirecTV and Tivo for too many years to count, have a HR10-250 (HD) in one room, and a Series 2 Hughes (SD) in another. I'd like to have the entire house set-up for HD reception (including adding 2 new hook-ups).

1) Can I add a cable card into my existing HR10-250, or do I have to get a new DVR?

2) If I switch over to a new Series 3 HD-Tivo, can I transfer over my existing lifetime service?

TWC is offering:

6 months of Digital Cable at $29.95 (then increases to $44.95)
3 months of Internet at $19.95 (then increases to $24.95)
1 free month of HBO
3 free months of Showtime
2 free installations / additional at $14.95

At the end of the day it is going to be pretty costly to switch over, and this hardly seems like a big incentive, especially if I have to buy a Series 3 Tivo and/or rent one of TWC's DVRs.

Any suggestions on what I might be able to negotiate as part of switching over, ie:

* Lock the $29.95 Digital Cable rate for a year
* Free HBO for 1 year
* Free HD for a year
* Waive all installation costs

All suggestions appreciated!


----------



## A J Ricaud

Digital Hitman said:


> 1) Can I add a cable card into my existing HR10-250, or do I have to get a new DVR?




No. HR10 is for DTV satellite only, not cable.

[/QUOTE]2) If I switch over to a new Series 3 HD-Tivo, can I transfer over my existing lifetime service?[/QUOTE]

Probably not. The window for doing so has ended. That said, I have read that some Tivo CSRs have allowed it. It's CSR roulette, though.

FWIW I switched to TWC/TivoS3s from DTV/HR10-250s. The picture quality is much better, there is more HD content; and, my monthly bill is about the same. The Tivo S3s are expensive, though--$600.


----------



## Animgif

abredt said:


> OK - I give up - what city do you live in?? CB


New York City


----------



## Ian

I had Time Warner come to my apartment today to check the signal - they said it was a bit weak in the higher frequency, but still within range...

...and that the frequent dropouts may be caused by the fact that the installer didn't run the cables tightly/correctly from the wall to the TiVo. In fact, he ADDED a splice. So, today's guy recut the cable, removed the extra splice, put in better connecting barrels, and we'll see...

...also, there was a 15 year old splice junction halfway up my wall - he replaced that one too, we'll see if it helps!

I'll report back in a few days.

-Ian


----------



## BruceShultes

Ian said:


> I had Time Warner come to my apartment today to check the signal - they said it was a bit weak in the higher frequency, but still within range...
> 
> ...and that the frequent dropouts may be caused by the fact that the installer didn't run the cables tightly/correctly from the wall to the TiVo. In fact, he ADDED a splice. So, a new cut in the cable, better connections, and a much shorter run, and we'll see...
> 
> ...also, there was a 15 year old splice junction halfway up my wall - he replaced that one too, we'll see if it helps!
> 
> I'll report back in a few days.
> 
> -Ian


 You may need a cable signal amplifier. Your cable company should be able to provide one, but I found one at Radio Shack for less than $10.


----------



## cambist

cambist said:


> Time Warner Austin turned off the QAM unencrypted version of Fox HD (1501) for me again. It's been off for two weeks again.


Service guy came out and he asked for someone at the office to plug into a TV with an internal tuner and they came back in 30 minutes or so to say they found the problem and were working on fixing it. I think the local station wasn't broadcasting the QAM version or something along those lines. TW didn't think it was on their end.

I am extremely surprised I'm the only one using QAM channels in all of Austin. With all the internal tuners on HDTVs, computer capture cards, and Tivos I'm the only one to complain for a two week outage?! That's just weird!

I'm getting cable cards so I can at least have the same problems everyone else does and hopefully simplify life a bit. Plus I can get that first tier of HD again. I am missing HD ESPN and TNT a lot during basketball season. Now I'll just have the SDV problems and Cablecard installation problems. I asked the guy to bring several cards just in case.


----------



## cmccarter

Got my S3 activated today. The guy who came out said he didn't even know what a cable card was till they handed them to him to bring to the install. After calling his dispatch (he was a contractor) the girl on the other end sounded as baffled as he did as to how to proceed, I finally walked them both thru the setup and got both cards online in an hour or so, I can't believe the "techs" they are using are so ill informed. 

I had asked that he bring a couple of extra cards in case the originals had problems, which he left with me in case I needed them.

kinda scary huh?


----------



## gbtx

* Quick summary:
 5 hours of my time. Three days. Two truck rolls. Three calls to Time Warner. 
 Worth the pain - HD is sweet. *

More detail:
1. Subcontractor came with two cable cards. He'd never done a Tivo before, but his supervisor had and he talked him through it.

2. When installing the cards, we had to wait through almost two hours of "firmware upgrade" (1 hour per card)

3. He phoned in the host ID, but had to leave (9pm) before the last firmware upgrade finished.

4. Next day, got some channels, but missing about 75 I was supposed to get.

5. One hour on phone with tech support - "we'll roll a truck tomorrow to fix this."

6. TW tech installed new home run to Tivo box to strengthen signal (before 88, after 95 measured on Tivo signal strength meter.)

7. After tech left, still 6 HD channels would not show - "Cable card error, call Time Warner to activate service."

8. Called TW. After 30 min of noodling around with the CSR, I found out that the original installer had called in the wrong Host ID numbers for both cards.

9. After correcting the Host ID numbers and rebooting the Tivo...Sweetness.

Of course, I still miss a few of the switched video channels, but I can live without these.


----------



## Ian

BruceShultes said:


> You may need a cable signal amplifier. Your cable company should be able to provide one, but I found one at Radio Shack for less than $10.


The other night, I bought a RadioShack In Line Signal Amplifier - about $45, actually, it's powered.

However, I'm a bit afraid to hook it up, actually - don't want to zap anything. Anyone else have this thing? It's model number 15/1170.

TWC was out this morning, respliced and shortened my cable. The guy said that the signal was generally good, a bit weak at the higher frequencies but within limits... however, I'm still getting dropouts. Discovery HD this afternoon, recorded a progam on Bali - 3 dropouts in 4 minutes!!!

AUGH.


----------



## gosnelld

My experience: After running my new Tivo3 for 60 days without cablecards to make sure it ran ok, I ordered them from TWC in So. Cal. The cards were recognized but both cards are missing channels 37-80. I noticed this right away but the installers said I needed to do a reboot or guide setup again. I did both and it did not work still. Meanwhile they had left. I called TWC and they did a hit on both of them but it still does not work. They have an installer coming out again and bringing more cablecards. 

I also called Tivo support and they told me that cablecard 2 has those channels and it is probably that card giving the problem. I also asked them about a message on the cards under Conditional Access. Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY 
Tivo support said it should say subscribed.

Has anyone else had this kind of similar experience with missing channels 37-80 and the solution?


----------



## jsshattuck

mosleyh said:


> TWC in Charlotte, NC. I have a S3 with 2 cablecards that's been working like a charm for months. Now suddenly (2 nights ago) BOTH cablecards can't acquire any channels. "Cold hits" from TWC and reboots have no effect.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?


 Welcome to the club. If it is any consolation, TW didn't single out S3 TiVo's for this mistake, they also took down all their HD set top boxes and SA 8300HD DVR's at the same time. I was told that the outage only impacted the southwest area of Charlotte.

Unfortunately, when the problem was resolved, only TiVo's didn't come back up automatically (global refresh). On the 4th day, I got a Customer Support (CS) person who forced a special refresh of CableCard 1 in my TiVo with CableCard 2 removed, but the same was not true for CableCard 2 when reinstalled and refreshed. By the way, CableCard 2 has never worked properly, stopping at channel 281 (see my other posts here)

When the technician came to my house, he had never even heard of a TiVo HD, let alone worked with one. I walked him through all the diagnostic screens, and discovered that the TW database had an incorrect server number for the second card, and once corrected the card came up in less than 15 minutes. At least this one good thing came of their Bo Bo!

Be sure to call CS and ask for a refund. I got 5 days (the time that the HD was out) credit on everything (Cable and Internet), but had to ask for a supervisor.

As a side note, I walked the tech through all the advantages of a TiVo over TW's DVR, and he called back to tell me that he had bought one, <VBG>


----------



## funtoupgrade

An unhappy TimeWarner Cypress, CA customer here.

Installer for two cable cards just left after spending an hour and a half trying to activate the cards for my new series3. He is the only TimeWarner tech to successfully activate a cable card for the Cypress-LaPalma-CostaMesa area, and had done several TiVos already. It turns out TW here has not been able to do cable card activations since their takeover from Comcast. This left Comcast in charge of the process. Comcast just closed down all the regional offices that do this and have now only one office in the Los Angeles area to do this. When the tech called them nobody in the entire office had any clue how to do an activation. Finally the Comcast folks gave up and told the tech they could not help him. In desperation the tech reached somebody at TW for advice on how to proceed and was told that starting today TW could activate the cable cards. He called the number they gave him and found nobody there had ever done an activation! All they had was some written instructions which turned out to also not work, just like those at the LA office. They fooled around for 20 minutes or so then told the tech they could not help him either. What a joke!!! The tech basically indicated that nobody at TW really cares about problems like this, and suggested I call back next week to see if they have figured out how to activate a cable card.


----------



## 188

Our TW affiliate recently added Cinemax HD, A&E HD and MTV HD, but I was not getting them on my S3. After two calls with level 3 techs who could not figure out why, they sent someone out to the house who, of course, did not have much experience with cable cards. 

After about an hour of going back and forth with the local office he reported that the office had concluded that the new channels must be switched digital (SDV) which cannot be received by cable cards. He did not say it with a lot of conviction, so I am kind of up in the air now. He is supposed to update me in the next few days, so we will see . . .

They are the first HD channels I have run into that on. The only others that TW has used SDV on locally have been the west coast sd mirrors of east coast channels--but only on sd. We get both east and west on all the HD channels (HBO, Showtime).

I hope this is not a trend.


----------



## lcann44

BL said:


> Our TW affiliate recently added Cinemax HD, A&E HD and MTV HD, but I was not getting them on my S3. After two calls with level 3 techs who could not figure out why, they sent someone out to the house who, of course, did not have much experience with cable cards.
> 
> After about an hour of going back and forth with the local office he reported that the office had concluded that the new channels must be switched digital (SDV) which cannot be received by cable cards. He did not say it with a lot of conviction, so I am kind of up in the air now. He is supposed to update me in the next few days, so we will see . . .
> 
> They are the first HD channels I have run into that on. The only others that TW has used SDV on locally have been the west coast sd mirrors of east coast channels--but only on sd. We get both east and west on all the HD channels (HBO, Showtime).
> 
> I hope this is not a trend.


When TW added MoJo I couldn't get it in my area on my S3. I could get it just fine on my STB on the small TV upstairs. I know someone in head end and he sent a hit to my card and bingo, there it was. Apparently when they add some of these stations they "forget" to hit cable card users. YMMV

So my suggestion is to simply call CS and ask them to send a hit simultaneously to both cards just like you were getting these channels for the first time. If that doesn't work then you will need to have somebody contact someone in head end.


----------



## abredt

CableCard 2 has died. In CableCard menu where it should show Host ID, I get a message:

"There was a technical problem during the authorization of this device, Please contact retailer."

CableCard 1 works fine. Yesterday both cards worked fine.

Is this a Time Warner or TiVo problem?

Help !! CB


----------



## cab2

Bah!!!! I hate SV channels.

I just added the esata external drive because I heard cinemax was going to run all the Star Wars movies in HD. Got the drive hooked up (very slick) and then called TW to add cinemax. The new channel shows up on my hd box in the bedroom, but not the big TV in the living room with the S3.

After a few go rounds with the TW folks, and being bumped up a service level or 2, guess what? Cinemax appears to be the only HD pay channel that is switched video. Just my luck! Ok, well then we cancel that add to my account. Grrrr.

Oh well, cinemax and HBO are related aren't they? Maybe hbo will do the same thing at some point.

Still like the idea of the external drive though. Going away on vacation soon and now I should not miss any of my shows while gone.


----------



## 188

I will follow the suggestions and check with TW again to make sure it is not SDV.

The tech did make one odd comment, that he heard that a cable card set had received MTV HD for one day even though it was SDV, and then did not receive it after that. Of course the obvious explanation is that it was set up as standard video initially and then switched to SDV after that. The comment did get me thinking about exactly why cablecards can't get SDV. I know the cards lack the necessary two way communication capacity, but how difficult would that be to implement, really? There must be some back and forth already, or they would not be able to get any information back at TW on the card. I am sure there are a million reasons I am wrong, but . . .


----------



## natepence

I'm here in Santa Monica and I've about had it with Time Warner and their techs' knowledge of Cablecards.
The first tech, almost a month ago, wound up leaving without everything working. He said it took a while for all the channel lineups to download into the Cablecard. It never worked and I never got anything that was encrypted. I was even getting the lineup from the West LA head end - not Santa Monica like I had been with my Moxi only a couple monutes before I hooked up the S3.
The second didn't know much more about Cablecards and had only brought two of them. Neither worked and I was back to square one.
Next I called and asked for Sergio and several Cablecards to come out, and wound up with Willie, another kid who didn't know what he was doing and only had 3 Cablecards. I got fed up and made him call his supervisor, who said he would be there in an hour with more Cablecards to resolve the problem. He didn't show.
What do I have to do to get someone to come hook this up right?


----------



## carolinaherps

I'm having the same problem. The latest TW tech that I had out swore that the cable card went in my TV, not in the Tivo box. I had to convince him that's where they really go. They didn't work anyhow. I've been without Tivo for almost a month now. The TW techs won't even call back now. About ready to switch to Dish Network and sell the S3 on eBay.


----------



## sdurgin

abredt said:


> CableCard 2 has died. In CableCard menu where it should show Host ID, I get a message:
> 
> "There was a technical problem during the authorization of this device, Please contact retailer."
> 
> CableCard 1 works fine. Yesterday both cards worked fine.
> 
> Is this a Time Warner or TiVo problem?
> 
> Help !! CB


Time Warner of course. Just as I was reading your message, watching 60 Minutes time shifted, up popped a message re:authorizing cable card and contacing TW, I hit clear to dump the message and all seems to be ok. I think TW is sending hits out.

My issue is not getting program info for 404 (NBC HD)

Call Tivo though so they can walk through diagnostics with you.


----------



## alyssa

I've just spent the past week dealing with cable card issues. Apparently tw switched the head end from New York State to Portland ME last Monday. This required a firmware update & a re initialization of the cards. 
Thankfully the techs came with cable cards, unlike the last 4 times when they didn't arrive with cards. They finally got the CC's working but i still can not get a few channels. 
I know this doesn't help you all on the left coast but I feel your pain.


----------



## abredt

sdurgin said:


> Time Warner of course. Just as I was reading your message, watching 60 Minutes time shifted, up popped a message re:authorizing cable card and contacing TW, I hit clear to dump the message and all seems to be ok. I think TW is sending hits out.
> 
> My issue is not getting program info for 404 (NBC HD)
> 
> Call Tivo though so they can walk through diagnostics with you.


Hi Steve - both cable cards are now working. I wonder what the problem was???

I too get no program info for 404

Next time instead of posting, I should email you first. 

CB


----------



## sdurgin

abredt said:


> Hi Steve - both cable cards are now working. I wonder what the problem was???
> 
> I too get no program info for 404
> 
> Next time instead of posting, I should email you first.
> 
> CB


Called Tivo this am re: 404. I was not the first caller. They have to work it out with TW. Tivo guy in Alabama said probably should be resolved in 2 or 3 days. If not, I'll call back then!


----------



## feeferwilly

Hi there.

I have TWC with the HD cable box. I am thinking of buying a TIVO S3. Is there a way to use the cablebox with the TIVO S3, instead of the cablecards? I like the ON DEMAND features with the cable box.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Arcady

No. The S3 IS the cable box.


----------



## minckster

feeferwilly said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I have TWC with the HD cable box. I am thinking of buying a TIVO S3. Is there a way to use the cablebox with the TIVO S3, instead of the cablecards? I like the ON DEMAND features with the cable box.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


 You can have both cableCARDs and a cable box. Split the cable, one end to the HD cable box and the other to the S3. Having both is also the cheaper solution with TWC-NYC, because their "double-play" discounts apply only to packages with cable boxes.


----------



## abredt

minckster said:


> You can have both cableCARDs and a cable box. Split the cable, one end to the HD cable box and the other to the S3. Having both is also the cheaper solution with TWC-NYC, because their "double-play" discounts apply only to packages with cable boxes.


Make sure the cable coming in is split and goes into both. One TW tech came to install the cable cards and wanted to feed from the cable box into the TiVo.

TW techs will often give you a signal booster free. They will also test the incoming line.

CB


----------



## sdurgin

sdurgin said:


> Called Tivo this am re: 404. I was not the first caller. They have to work it out with TW. Tivo guy in Alabama said probably should be resolved in 2 or 3 days. If not, I'll call back then!


TW West Valley Los Angeles missing channel 404 data resolved as of Tuesday evening.


----------



## sdurgin

abredt said:


> Make sure the cable coming in is split and goes into both. One TW tech came to install the cable cards and wanted to feed from the cable box into the TiVo.
> 
> TW techs will often give you a signal booster free. They will also test the incoming line.
> 
> CB


The 1st thing they SHOULD do before installing cards is test signal strength. The SECOND pair of TW techs to visit me did so, replaced a couple of old corroded splitters outside and installed a line amp inside.


----------



## SonicRanger001

abredt said:


> Make sure the cable coming in is split and goes into both. One TW tech came to install the cable cards and wanted to feed from the cable box into the TiVo.
> 
> CB


So if I switch to the S3 after dumping my dish I should get the HD Cable box and then after I get all the "kinks" worked out with that hookup my S3 in-line with the existing HD box and have them come back out and install 2 CC's.

Which also in a way makes sense because then you'd at least have HD tv programming to watch, albeit w/o TiVo while the TWC pukes work out all of my problems with my CC's...

Sounds like a winner to me!!!


----------



## SonicRanger001

Oh I forgot to ask, does anyone know what TWC's requirements are for existing cable?

I have rewired my house recently and ran all new RG6Quad throughout, I have all these runs terminating into a multi-media panel in the basement. My plan was to run a piece of RG6Quad from my multi-switch in the basement out the side of my house and leave it dangling there. I then plan on cutting the existing line at the street so the guy has to install a brand-new line from the street to the house and tie into my new line. Do you think I'm going to cause problems doing this? I am aware the supposedly the line from the street to the house is the property of the cable/phone/power company BUT I can always just say thats how I found it when I bought the house last year!!!


----------



## Fofer

TWC (formerly Comcast) in my area has recently added: MTV-HD, ESPN2-HD and Fox Reality, three channels I'm really enjoying!


----------



## carolinaherps

SonicRanger001 said:


> So if I switch to the S3 after dumping my dish I should get the HD Cable box and then after I get all the "kinks" worked out with that hookup my S3 in-line with the existing HD box and have them come back out and install 2 CC's.
> 
> Which also in a way makes sense because then you'd at least have HD tv programming to watch, albeit w/o TiVo while the TWC pukes work out all of my problems with my CC's...
> 
> Sounds like a winner to me!!!


I STRONGLY suggest that if you are going to try the S3, you get it and the cable cards working FIRST before dumping your dish.

Take it from someone who's been without their S3 for a month now because TW can't figure out how to activate the cable cards...


----------



## natepence

natepence said:


> I'm here in Santa Monica and I've about had it with Time Warner and their techs' knowledge of Cablecards.
> The first tech, almost a month ago, wound up leaving without everything working. He said it took a while for all the channel lineups to download into the Cablecard. It never worked and I never got anything that was encrypted. I was even getting the lineup from the West LA head end - not Santa Monica like I had been with my Moxi only a couple monutes before I hooked up the S3.
> The second didn't know much more about Cablecards and had only brought two of them. Neither worked and I was back to square one.
> Next I called and asked for Sergio and several Cablecards to come out, and wound up with Willie, another kid who didn't know what he was doing and only had 3 Cablecards. I got fed up and made him call his supervisor, who said he would be there in an hour with more Cablecards to resolve the problem. He didn't show.
> What do I have to do to get someone to come hook this up right?


Just wanted to give an update - my 6th tech came out this morning, and didn't really know what he was doing but it seems that the dispatch he called in Van Nuys really did. I'm not sure if it was Michelle, the woman that Sergio calls, but she got everything working in 15 minutes! I will post that number to the dispatch center as soon as I can - he used my home phone to call and I hav the paper on which he wrote the number. Maybe we'll be able to call and speak to techs ourselves and bypass the techs, who usually just read off the data and host numbers, and that's about it.

EDIT:
Here is the number to the Van Nuys dispatch center, who seem to be able to help out way better than the dispatchers the techs normally call: 1-800-455-0073, then select option 2.


----------



## Babasyzygy

57 pages to read through? Argh. In the mean time...

I have Time Warner in Austin, and a couple of S3 TiVos with CableCARDs.

Mostly they're working fine, except I can't receive A&E HD, and the Pacific premium channels feed. I called Time Warner, and they told me that they don't provide those channels on CableCARDs.

Is this legal? Will it be legal come July 1st? Should I complain to the FCC? I'm already complaining to Time Warner, for all they care.

Thanks...


----------



## Cainebj

Is anyone else NOT getting A&E in NYC on channel 16?

It's not broadcasting on either of my cable cards and when I check the signal strength it says it's at 100%


----------



## T-Shee

Cainebj said:


> Is anyone else NOT getting A&E in NYC on channel 16?
> 
> It's not broadcasting on either of my cable cards and when I check the signal strength it says it's at 100%


Ditto. Not getting A&E on ch. 16 in NYC via cable cards, but it is working on my old cable box that I still have in the bedroom.

Looks like a channel list error being sent to the Cable Cards. A&E isn't a premium station AFAIK.


----------



## Cainebj

Thanks T-Shee - I was wondering if it was just me 

I don't watch A&E all that often, but I was attempting to record the first season of 24 which they just started re-airing and it wasn't happening. Oh well, guess I go to the DVD.


----------



## bradbarrish

Here's the story of how things went for me and my brand new S3. As soon as I got the S3, I made a service appointment for the following Saturday morning between 9am and 12pm. The technician arrived at 12pm with no CableCARDs despite the fact that it clearly said the job included CableCARDs. The technician was also installing internet, so while he was finishing that up, he called his supervisor in the field letting him know that the warehouse didn't supply him with the CableCARDs. His supervisor agreed to come out to the house the same day between 1 and 3pm. He showed up with two cards, inserted them into the TiVo, told me it would take some time for them to be registered on the network and left.

The next day I turned the TiVo on and was only receiving local channels. No CNN, no MTV and definitely no HBO, Showtime, etc. I called Time Warner customer service and they clearly didn't understand that I was using TiVo and not my TV for the cards. They also didn't understand why I had two cards. I explained it all to them and they were clueless. They said that both cards were listed on my account, but after trying various signal refreshes, she could not get the cards to work and ended up saying there was a problem with the TiVo. So I got off the phone with TW and called TiVo. TiVo went through the CableCARD screens and figured out that while the cards might be listed on my account, they clearly were not initialized properly and were therefore not paired. The TiVo support guy was very nice, though the entire process with him on the phone took upwards of an hour to get to the point where TiVo was saying that it was TW's fault. TW said it's TiVo's fault and TiVo said it was TW fault. Needless to say, I was frustrated beyond belief. I asked the TiVo guy what questions or information I should ask for from TW, so that I might get someone to help me better. He offered to call TW with me on the phone and help, so we called them up and started again.

The rep at TW was nice, but clearly didn't know anything about CableCARD technology. From her perspective, everything was fine and there was no reason why it wouldn't be working. She put us on hold for a long time, though she did come back every so often to tell us she was still trying to get through to someone that knew a little more about CableCARD. She knew she wasn't going to be able to help. We did have to push a little for her to ask someone else. Finally she had a supervisor come on that knew a little more about CableCARDs. She sent some refresh signals. The TiVo guy said they needed to send a "hard hit" to the cards and she didn't understand that. We went through a bunch of other options, spent a lot of time on hold and finally, almost 4 hours later (!!!!), she set me up with another technician to come out the following Saturday. As you can imagine, I was so beyond frustrated at this point that I wanted to smash the TiVo. So, just to tally up how much of my time it has taken to get to this point:

4 Hours (for technician who showed up without the cards)
3 Hours (for supervisor to come out and install the cards)
4 Hours (on the phone with TW and TiVo customer support)
TOTAL: 11 hours and the CableCARDs still aren't working

The following Saturday, the technician showed up at 9am sharp. He had 1 CableCARD. I shot him a look and he could tell I was immediately pissed. I told him the whole story and he told me to calm down and assured me he wouldn't leave until it was solved. He had more cards in his truck. He went out to his truck and grabbed 5 more cards. So he had a total of 6 cards in my house. I removed the existing cards for my TiVo and placed the first replacement card in the bottom slot. I tested the channels and had the same problem as before. Only local channels would work. Card #2 did the same thing. Card #3 did the same thing. We tried card #4 and it worked fine after taking a few minutes to pair with the network. Great, we have 1 card out of 6 that works. Now, it shoudl be said that switching out cards on the TiVo isn't easy because it asks you to go through the Guided Setup after you switch the cards, which takes a long time. I did that once and then we just figured out it was much easier to test the cards in the TV, since it had a CableCARD slot. We went through the remaining cards and none of them worked. 1 out of 10 cards were defective as far as the technician was concerned. He said he would run back to the warehouse and grab some more cards and would be back in 15 minutes, which he was.

We inserted one of the new ones into the TV and it didn't work. We tried the next, which also didn't work and finally the third, which didn't work. This wasn't making any sense. He tried calling their IS (engineers) department and no one answered. All morning he wasn't able to get anyone on the phone. He knew that he needed to get these guys on the phone in order to figure this out. He finally got someone on and they couldn't do anything for him because the cards weren't listed on my account. So he then had to call customer service and get them added to the account. He called the IS department back on the phone and went through them to see if they could reset the card from there. He listed all the numbers they were asking for over and over, but something wasn't matching up. It was finally determined that a bar code didn't match the number of the actual card so when the card was brought into inventory and scanned, it didn't match what the card actually was. In other words, the bar code didn't match the code that was hard coded into the card. There was no way to correct this. And we couldn't simply swap it out with another card. IS doesn't have the ability to add equipment to an account, so we had to call customer service back, have them remove the old card and put another one in. Once we did that, we called IS back and after reading them all the numbers to activate it, it worked. So out of 10 cards, we had 2 cards that worked. Everyone was pretty excited. The total amount of time spent on this was 4 hours, bringing the grand total to 15 hours to get 2 working CableCARDs in my TiVo, never mind the amount of time it took to run Guided Setup several times (about 30 minutes each time). 

You can be sure I will be writing a letter to Time Warner about my experience, which could not have been more frustrating. I work 70+ hours per week and having to deal with this could not have been more unpleasant. Unless you have the time and patience to deal with hurdles like this, I would not recommend getting an S3 in Los Angeles. Maybe other people have had better experiences, but chances are you haven't. It was made very clear that CableCARD technology is so new that there aren't many people that know what to do, which is really unfortunate. It's worth mentioning that the tech that came out the second time was a rock star. He went above and beyond to make sure the job was done right. He took pride in what he was doing and was extremely thorough. his name was Aric and his technician number was 6509. He should be training everyone, even the supervisors.

I know this was long, but if it ends up helping people, then it was worth it. If you have questions, please feel free to contact me directly.


----------



## sfhub

bradbarrish said:


> bringing the grand total to 15 hours to get 2 working CableCARDs in my TiVo, never mind the amount of time it took to run Guided Setup several times (about 30 minutes each time).


I'm sorry to hear you had to go through so much trouble to get things working.

It's been a while since I had my 4 CableCARDs installed, but I could have sworn I was able to test the reception of channels using the CableCARD test menus without needing to do the guided setup. The guided setup (as I recall) was only needed for final setup so the S3 could record stuff correctly. Still you would have had multiple visits and countless time on the phone, but possibly it could save some time if you need to do it again.


----------



## abredt

bradbarrish said:


> I know this was long, but if it ends up helping people, then it was worth it. If you have questions, please feel free to contact me directly.


Welcome to the club. Where in LA are you? I'm in the San Fernando Valley - West Valley - Time Warner. Been there, done that. Then when there is a problem, TiVo and TW each blame the other.

Call TW and ask that they give you a credit for the charge for the install. Just tell them how many hours it took. They did that for me.

CB


----------



## Fofer

abredt said:


> Call TW and ask that they give you a credit for the charge for the install.


Charge for the install? 

I'm in TWC - Los Angeles area (formerly Comcast.) The first tech didn't have cable cards, but the second did. It took about 45 minutes but everything worked fine when he was done. And there was never any charge, for either visit.

After what bradbarrish went through, he should be getting 6 months free service or something!


----------



## sdurgin

abredt said:


> Welcome to the club.


TW is still proving that they have a huge problem with training system wide. I was only able to get satisfaction by getting one tech to put his supervisor on the phone, who was very attentive and good at getting more experienced techs out.

Never let the tech leave before seeing the cards working. There is no huge lag time in seeing hits on the cablecard diagnostic menus. Keep them there until they run out of cards to swap.


----------



## abredt

Fofer said:


> Charge for the install?
> 
> I'm in TWC - Los Angeles area (formerly Comcast.) The first tech didn't have cable cards, but the second did. It took about 45 minutes but everything worked fine when he was done. And there was never any charge, for either visit.
> 
> After what bradbarrish went through, he should be getting 6 months free service or something!


They charged me $29.95 for the install until I told them my tale of woe - which included the dispatcher telling the first tech, "Tell her that we do not support TiVo and leave her house immediately."

CB


----------



## Babasyzygy

I had a similar experience with Time Warner in Austin when I got my CARDs installed, about 2 months ago. I think it took 7 cards to get 4 good ones, over two visits - the 2nd tech had done TiVos many times before and mentioned that even this was a much lower failure rate than they used to see. In the process though, he had to prove to his NOC that they were bad, after reviewing a lot of the signal strength and synchronization diagnostics.

To contrast that, when I was back in Florida about 5 months ago (where's Bright House cable) the tech just put 4 CableCARDs in, they fired up right away and were ready to go with no problem.

On the gripping hand, my girlfriend's S3 CableCARD install was two weeks ago (in Florida with Bright House), and the tech had no clue and it took enormous effort to get him to try a third CableCARD when the 2nd was bad. He eventually did, and it worked.

Go figure.

In my view, we need to keep hammering away at Time Warner with whatever bludgeons we can, from our own options with Satellite (hey, if we have to use a box, why not Satellite?) to whatever complaints we can make with the FCC, either now or when the Integration Ban hits on July 1.


----------



## T-Shee

Babasyzygy said:


> In my view, we need to keep hammering away at Time Warner with whatever bludgeons we can, from our own options with Satellite (hey, if we have to use a box, why not Satellite?) to whatever complaints we can make with the FCC, either now or when the Integration Ban hits on July 1.


"...when the Integration Ban hits..." the fan.

Unless there is a substantial improvement in their (all cable companies) knowledge and support for Cable Cards, all "new cable box" customers could be wind up in the same leaky boat as S3 folks.

When the vast majoriy of cable subscriber have cable cards in their cable boxes (many years away, if ever) something may improve, but since Cable Cards are still relatively rare and will remain so for a quite a while, I don't see any improvement happening for a few years.


----------



## funtoupgrade

Time Warner Cypress, CA - here again

Well on the second try TWC got two cable cards working in my series 3 so I am now a happy camper.


----------



## Roderigo

bradbarrish said:


> The TiVo support guy was very nice, though the entire process with him on the phone took upwards of an hour to get to the point where TiVo was saying that it was TW's fault. TW said it's TiVo's fault and TiVo said it was TW fault. Needless to say, I was frustrated beyond belief. I asked the TiVo guy what questions or information I should ask for from TW, so that I might get someone to help me better. He offered to call TW with me on the phone and help, so we called them up and started again.


While I'm sorry it was such an ordeal, nice of tivo to offer to call TW with you. Hopefully that put a little bit of fire in TW to get things right.

And, it sounds like tivo diagnosed it properly, and only TW could fix the problem.


----------



## bradbarrish

I live in Venice.

Fofer - You can bet that I will somehow get 6 months free, if for nothing else to cover the costs of having one of their crap DVRs for 6 months before I decided to throw down the cash for an S3. I sent the story to The Consumerist. If you don't know about the site, I highly recommend adding it to your daily reading, starting with their post on contacting TWC executive customer support.


----------



## funtoupgrade

Time Warner Cypress, CA - here again

A few posts ago I reported success in TWC installing two cable cards in my S3 on the second try. It was premature. The cards defaulted to basic channels only after a couple of days. Today the third tech came out and he was totally clueless. Had never troubleshooted cable cards, only installed them. He was here a couple of hours and made lots of phone calls but solved nothing. He left indicating somebody more knowledgeable would call me tomorrow regarding the problem. TWC is a joke, and I am almost ready to dump them and my S3 for satellite.


----------



## BruceShultes

funtoupgrade said:


> Time Warner Cypress - here again
> 
> A few posts ago I reported success in TWC installing two cable cards in my S3 on the second try. It was premature. The cards defaulted to basic channels only after a couple of days. Today the third tech came out and he was totally clueless. Had never troubleshooted cable cards, only installed them. He was here a couple of hours and made lots of phone calls but solved nothing. He left indicating somebody more knowledgeable would call me tomorrow regarding the problem. TWC is a joke, and I am almost ready to dump them and my S3 for satellite.


I don't know whether my situation is similar to yours. I live in Albany,NY.

About once a month my cards seem to default to basic channels only.

Sometimes I can re-store them just by re-booting the S3. Other times they seem to re-cover by the next day without my doing anything.


----------



## T-Shee

Cainebj said:


> Is anyone else NOT getting A&E in NYC on channel 16?
> 
> It's not broadcasting on either of my cable cards and when I check the signal strength it says it's at 100%


Anyone else not getting A&E (ch.16) TW Manhattan (NYC)?

Reboot is no help. I don't need to resurrect this station immediately, but I am paying for it as part of my cable pkg. (Yeah, I'm avoiding the phone call to TWC about this. I don't need the aggravation.)


----------



## funtoupgrade

Time Warner Cypress, CA - here again

When I got up this morning I found one cable card working and one card not working, so apparently the tech yesterday did solve something on the phone. I have the fourth tech coming out tomorrow with a new cable card. The guy who was supposed to call today around noon has not called yet and I don't expect him to based on my TWC experiences so far.


----------



## funtoupgrade

Time Warner Cypress, CA - here again

Two TWC techs showed up today to replace my bad cable card. I was informed that Cypress-LaPalma TWC had no TWC techs of it's own and had all contract techs who have totally screwed up this area's system. TWC pulled all of their techs from the Costa Mesa/Tustin area and moved them here for one month to try and straighten out the mess!
Today was their first day on the job and what a difference. They actually knew what they were doing and fixed things rather quickly. My second cable card was up and running in about an hour after they arrived. TWC here is new in authorizing cable cards which has been done by Comcast in Los Angels until just recently. The problem is there is only one person who has actually done it and yet there are a bunch of trainees who might answer the dispatch phone for authorization. Apparently whoever writes the software for Time Warner is an idiot, because the computer screens on which they enter data seem to have different terms for the four numbers that need to be entered than what is typically displayed on the TV when a cable card is detected. 

In any case they got my second cable working and for me that is all that matters at the moment.


----------



## Brad Smith

Time Warner Cable Nebraska (in Lincoln) has started using SDV with new channels they are adding, unfortunately starting with ESPN2 HD. Buyer beware. It's likely to increase as they are using Lincoln as a test site for a great many things right now.


----------



## jeffinhollywood

I'm a Time Warner cable customer in hollywood, ca. I'm having problems with Tivo displaying certain channels on a sporadic basis...especially Hi Def channels. It seems like it could be one of the 2 cable cards but hard to pin down. Sometimes it works fine, sometimes it doesnt. If Tivo is recording something on one card I definitely seem to have the problem. A call to Time Warner support, of course, rendered no help. They said I needed to contact my TV manufacturer (right) ...finally got them to make an appt to come back out. Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AgentMunroe

jeffinhollywood said:


> I'm a Time Warner cable customer in hollywood, ca. I'm having problems with Tivo displaying certain channels on a sporadic basis...especially Hi Def channels. It seems like it could be one of the 2 cable cards but hard to pin down. Sometimes it works fine, sometimes it doesnt. If Tivo is recording something on one card I definitely seem to have the problem. A call to Time Warner support, of course, rendered no help. They said I needed to contact my TV manufacturer (right) ...finally got them to make an appt to come back out. Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated.


 Before the Time Warner rep shows up, you should run through the Channel Test function on each of your CableCARDs and see if all your channels work across both cards - from what you're describing one of your cards may not be working or authorized properly. Just flip through your HD channels plus any premiums you might have and verify they both work with all the channels you should be getting. If they don't, restart your TiVo and try it again - sometimes the cards will lose authorization. (You may need to wait a few minutes after rebooting for the cards to re-authorize.) If not, you'll have to post the diagnostics screen from the non-functioning card for any more help... it might just be that Time Warner didn't authorize the card properly.


----------



## abredt

jeffinhollywood said:


> I'm a Time Warner cable customer in hollywood, ca. I'm having problems with Tivo displaying certain channels on a sporadic basis...especially Hi Def channels. It seems like it could be one of the 2 cable cards but hard to pin down. Sometimes it works fine, sometimes it doesnt. If Tivo is recording something on one card I definitely seem to have the problem. A call to Time Warner support, of course, rendered no help. They said I needed to contact my TV manufacturer (right) ...finally got them to make an appt to come back out. Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated.


I'm in West Valley of TW and "lost" one of my cable cards. Record a HiDef channel on one tuner, then try to select a different HiDef channel to play. That way you will know that it is one cable card that is not working.

Go into cable card menu where it shows the host ID and see if both cards are authorized.

Mine came back to life a few days later - probably a result of lots of people calling TW.

CB


----------



## LQQK

Brad Smith said:


> Time Warner Cable Nebraska (in Lincoln) has started using SDV with new channels they are adding, unfortunately starting with ESPN2 HD. Buyer beware. It's likely to increase as they are using Lincoln as a test site for a great many things right now.


I live in Lincoln,,,,,I'm embarrassed to have to ask,,,,What is SDV?

LQQK


----------



## jeffinhollywood

Thanks for the replies. I've isolated the fact that CableCard 1 does not work. When I go in to the settings screen for CC1 vs. CC2, CC1 clearly shows it's not authorized. I called TWC customer service and of course they say that there is nothing they can do remote and have to send a tech out to my place. I was hoping they could try re-authorizing it (similar to whatt the tech did when he came out originally) but the girl I spoke with was completely illiterate to the cable cards and had no clue what I was talking about. So, now I have to wait until Saturday cause I'm not taking off work to sit home for 4 hours. *sigh*


----------



## A J Ricaud

LQQK said:


> I live in Lincoln,,,,,I'm embarrassed to have to ask,,,,What is SDV?
> 
> LQQK


 SDV=Switched Digital Video. Tivo S3s are incompatible with this. A cable co. cable box or DVR will be req'd.


----------



## Langree

I'm switching to TW in Houston so I can get HD. (No LoS for DTV dish), I will be using their HD DVR, which box can I expect to see when they get here Saturday?


----------



## LQQK

A J Ricaud said:


> SDV=Switched Digital Video. Tivo S3s are incompatible with this. A cable co. cable box or DVR will be req'd.


Thank-U

LQQK


----------



## Interactive

I just ordered my S3 for use on TW in the Dallas area. I called today to schedule a visit to install Cable Cards and the guy said that I could pick them up at the local shop. Based on this thread, I'm wondering if I should have just scheduled a visit....

Should I try to do this myself first and give it a whirl or am I destined to fail due to these CC issues?


----------



## abredt

Interactive said:


> I just ordered my S3 for use on TW in the Dallas area. I called today to schedule a visit to install Cable Cards and the guy said that I could pick them up at the local shop. Based on this thread, I'm wondering if I should have just scheduled a visit....
> 
> Should I try to do this myself first and give it a whirl or am I destined to fail due to these CC issues?


Give it a try. There's a document on TiVo support that tells you what to tell the installer to do. The secret is whether you can get to someone on the phone who can do the authorizing. That varies by area. In my area the tech has to phone the dispatcher. Customer Service Reps can't do it.
CB


----------



## elenaran

Interactive said:


> I just ordered my S3 for use on TW in the Dallas area. I called today to schedule a visit to install Cable Cards and the guy said that I could pick them up at the local shop. Based on this thread, I'm wondering if I should have just scheduled a visit....
> 
> Should I try to do this myself first and give it a whirl or am I destined to fail due to these CC issues?


Interactive - the person you talked to on the phone does NOT know what he's talking about. I just went through a similar situation in Dallas. The person on the phone swore up and down that I would be able to pick up cards at the office (despite what I had read here), and he even gave me a Job # for them to reference at the office when I got there. But wouldn't you know, when I arrived, the ladies at the office said they never do that and in fact do not even have the cards there at the office. There was much confusion on their part because the phone guy had put a "Do not send truck - give Cards at office" note on my account and they couldn't figure out how to clear it in order to order the truck roll.

Now I've just gotta wait 2 weeks for a tech...


----------



## pmiranda

Langree said:


> I'm switching to TW in Houston so I can get HD. (No LoS for DTV dish), I will be using their HD DVR, which box can I expect to see when they get here Saturday?


Probably a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD, unless they still have some crappy old 8000HD's lying around. Houston is a great place to have an S3, BTW. From what I've heard on the Official TW thread here, they support self-install of Cablecards


----------



## Interactive

elenaran said:


> Interactive - the person you talked to on the phone does NOT know what he's talking about. I just went through a similar situation in Dallas. The person on the phone swore up and down that I would be able to pick up cards at the office (despite what I had read here), and he even gave me a Job # for them to reference at the office when I got there. But wouldn't you know, when I arrived, the ladies at the office said they never do that and in fact do not even have the cards there at the office. There was much confusion on their part because the phone guy had put a "Do not send truck - give Cards at office" note on my account and they couldn't figure out how to clear it in order to order the truck roll.
> 
> Now I've just gotta wait 2 weeks for a tech...


This is the exact scenario I was concerned about!! I'm going to head down to the Plano shop today and see what happens. I've got to be down there anyway. But I assume I'll wind up scheduling a visit which will now be 2 days later ....

Morons...why can't they just get this right?


----------



## Langree

pmiranda said:


> Probably a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD, unless they still have some crappy old 8000HD's lying around. Houston is a great place to have an S3, BTW. From what I've heard on the Official TW thread here, they support self-install of Cablecards


An S3 may be in my future, but not til later this year. Comcast is moving in so I may wait to see if their Tivo box comes out.


----------



## berfy

After reading so many horror stories in here I felt compelled to share my own experience with a Time Warner technician here in Southern California.

Today he arrived, stated immediately that he had just done a Tivo install this morning and felt perfectly comfortable doing another one. He stated also that he had done several since becoming a TW technician 6 months ago and all of them were a complete success. 

The people at the TW head end were also perfectly comfortable with sending a hit to my Tivo. The only hiccup I experienced was that the second Cable card didn't want to accept the hit at first but after a few tries it worked perfectly!
After about fifteen minutes we had both cable cards up and running and the picture on all of my HD channels is stupendous!! As far as I can discern, I am getting all of the channels I'm supposed to be getting on BOTH tuners! Discovery HD Theatre is truly a wonder to behold. What an incredibly crisp and clear image!

I am very grateful.

I had steeled myself for abject failure after reading through this entire thread last night and I am just tickled pink that it went so well for me. The additional fact that I paid only $599.00 for my Series 3 with a $200.00 rebate coming to me made it all the more sweet!

A big thank you to the Tivo Gods and I hope that others are equally blessed!!


----------



## AgentMunroe

Yep - the thing you have to realize is that we're the whiners in this thread. If everything went smoothly, we wouldn't have any reason to post. 

My install went relatively smoothly (although I basically had to teach them how to install CableCARDs) - it was getting them to actually come out with a CableCARD that was hell. (There was also the missing premiums on one card, but a phone call with a little advice from this thread sorted that out rather quickly.)

I still do get the occasional odd glitch from time to time - It's not perfect, but it's much, much closer then the TW DVR, which I utterly abhor.


----------



## Langree

Ok, I've had TWHD for 2 full days now, watched a few movies in HD, it looks and sounds incredible.

The SD picture is much better then I was getting on my DVR40.

The sound is also better, it seems.

But the SA DVR, OMG what a piece of crap.

No Search
No way to trim the guide to only channels I want to see.
No way to sort guide by HD content, or list only my favorites.

I really think that they threw darts at the channel list to place it in the guide.

I was watching a show 20 minutes delayed and when the recording stopped it kicked me to live TV and lost my place in the show. Really, really weak programming.

The "season pass" functionality is marginal at best.

God I hope Comcast strikes a deal with Tivo.


----------



## Langree

omg, it just did it again while I was watching the Sopranos.. POS


----------



## abredt

Langree said:


> omg, it just did it again while I was watching the Sopranos.. POS


How did the Sopranos end? My screen went black just as Meadow was going to enter the restuarant. They after a couple of minutes there was the credits scrolling.

Was that the way it ended?


----------



## Langree

abredt said:


> Was that the way it ended?


you should spoiler that, there's a thread discussing it in tv talk here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=355102


----------



## snowbunny

Babasyzygy said:


> I had a similar experience with Time Warner in Austin when I got my CARDs installed, about 2 months ago. I think it took 7 cards to get 4 good ones, over two visits - the 2nd tech had done TiVos many times before and mentioned that even this was a much lower failure rate than they used to see.


How much is TW charging per month per card? How much did they charge for the install?

I'll be very seriously peeved if I have to take time off work while they fumble around. We can do Road Runner self-install here in Austin, why not Cable Card?


----------



## AgentMunroe

snowbunny said:


> I'll be very seriously peeved if I have to take time off work while they fumble around. We can do Road Runner self-install here in Austin, why not Cable Card?


You might want to call them the day of the appointment to make sure that a) it's still on and b) that they're bringing CableCARDs.

At least here in Rochester, both me and a friend have called Time Warner specifically to order CableCARDs, only to not have any show up on the work order when they showed. (They do always have the SA DVR with them for some reason...)

To top it all off, after that first experience I called them to ask to reschedule, and they gave me a time that they didn't even show for. I called them in a huff and they claimed they had no record of the appointment. This really cheesed me off as I had to take a huge chunk of time off from work during a fairly busy work week.

The third appointment, they did show up, but an hour after the time they gave us (although the guy did call to let us know), and the guys they sent had never touched a TiVo before.


----------



## elenaran

AgentMunroe said:


> At least here in Rochester, both me and a friend have called Time Warner specifically to order CableCARDs, only to not have any show up on the work order when they showed. (They do always have the SA DVR with them for some reason...)


Sigh, same thing just happened to me 5 minutes ago...

My 2-week wait for cablecards continues to get longer and longer.


----------



## Animgif

It seems one of my cable cards has gone bad - or something. It's only getting about 1/10th of the channels. Even a reboot hasn't helped.


----------



## Langree

Looks like my stay with TW is a week, on the 19th Comcast officially takes over Houston.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Wow, am I glad I found this forum. Anaheim CA here and a TW customer (4 digital cable boxes on assorted TVs throughout the house). Here's my situation and anyone who has advice to offer, I am all ears (well, actually all eyes). We currently have three S2's all single tuners and we'll be purchasing a 47" Phillips HDTV for the living room and we want to replace that S2 with an S3. Until reading this forum, I had no knowledge of the need for CableCARDS (I have no idea what a CableCARD does). I thought installing an S3 to my cable box would be as simple as when I installed my S2's. Apparently I am sorely mistaken. So, my question is, assuming I have purchased and now possess an activated S3 and a new 47" HDTV, what do I need to tell TW when I call them? 
Again, thanks in advance for any advice you care to offer.

Joe


----------



## SugarBowl

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Wow, am I glad I found this forum. Anaheim CA here and a TW customer (4 digital cable boxes on assorted TVs throughout the house). Here's my situation and anyone who has advice to offer, I am all ears (well, actually all eyes). We currently have three S2's all single tuners and we'll be purchasing a 47" Phillips HDTV for the living room and we want to replace that S2 with an S3. Until reading this forum, I had no knowledge of the need for CableCARDS (I have no idea what a CableCARD does). I thought installing an S3 to my cable box would be as simple as when I installed my S2's. Apparently I am sorely mistaken. So, my question is, assuming I have purchased and now possess an activated S3 and a new 47" HDTV, what do I need to tell TW when I call them?
> Again, thanks in advance for any advice you care to offer.
> 
> Joe


You will not need a cable box at all. The cablecards will make the S3 get all the channels that the cable box can receive (minus PPV)


----------



## mercurial

SugarBowl said:


> You will not need a cable box at all. The cablecards will make the S3 get all the channels that the cable box can receive (minus PPV)


Well, PPV and SDV if it's in use in your area.


----------



## Fofer

At least for some PPV channels, here on SoCal Time Warner, I'm told you can call in and order. Then set your TiVo for a one-off recording. 

So no, it's not orderable from the remote or S3 interface. And it doesn't work for InDemand content (like Howard Stern.) But, apparently (I haven't tested this myself) you can still make an old-fashioned call and order some up.


----------



## Kablemodem

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> what do I need to tell TW when I call them?
> Again, thanks in advance for any advice you care to offer.
> 
> Joe


The cable cards replace the cable box. They are inserted into the S3 and decode encrypted channels as the cable box would. Tell them you need two cable cards, but ask them to make sure the installer brings a few extras in case some are bad.


----------



## abredt

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Wow, am I glad I found this forum. Anaheim CA here and a TW customer (4 digital cable boxes on assorted TVs throughout the house). Here's my situation and anyone who has advice to offer, I am all ears (well, actually all eyes). We currently have three S2's all single tuners and we'll be purchasing a 47" Phillips HDTV for the living room and we want to replace that S2 with an S3. Until reading this forum, I had no knowledge of the need for CableCARDS (I have no idea what a CableCARD does). I thought installing an S3 to my cable box would be as simple as when I installed my S2's. Apparently I am sorely mistaken. So, my question is, assuming I have purchased and now possess an activated S3 and a new 47" HDTV, what do I need to tell TW when I call them?
> Again, thanks in advance for any advice you care to offer.
> 
> Joe


Go to the TiVo website and find the paper that says "Give this to your cablecard installer." You might be able to do it yourself or not depending on whether your TW Customer Service Rep can initialize the cards.

I'm in San Fernando Valley and I had to have a technician here to call the dispatcher to do it. The CSR can send a hit, but it's not the same as initializing - at least in this area. CB


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Thanks for all the excellent (and prompt) feedback. One question I have is, given all the apparent problems there seems to be with these CableCARDS, can I use a cable box instead of them? Or, does the S3 require the cards? Thanks again.


----------



## jayladdin

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Thanks for all the excellent (and prompt) feedback. One question I have is, given all the apparent problems there seems to be with these CableCARDS, can I use a cable box instead of them? Or, does the S3 require the cards? Thanks again.


Sure you can. You just won't be able to record more than one show at once.


----------



## Interactive

elenaran said:


> Interactive - the person you talked to on the phone does NOT know what he's talking about. I just went through a similar situation in Dallas. The person on the phone swore up and down that I would be able to pick up cards at the office (despite what I had read here), and he even gave me a Job # for them to reference at the office when I got there. But wouldn't you know, when I arrived, the ladies at the office said they never do that and in fact do not even have the cards there at the office. There was much confusion on their part because the phone guy had put a "Do not send truck - give Cards at office" note on my account and they couldn't figure out how to clear it in order to order the truck roll.
> 
> Now I've just gotta wait 2 weeks for a tech...


For those that aren't satisfied with the experiences of other Tivo-ites who have tried to get cards from TWC at their local store (like my stubborn self), elanaran was completely right. I went to the store to pick up the cards and they claim to not carry them at the store. Fortunately, I was pesimistic about this actually working anyway so I had called in another service visit for the 15th...

We'll see if they get this right when they arive at my house... my expectations are low.


----------



## abredt

jayladdin said:


> Sure you can. You just won't be able to record more than one show at once.


HUH?? Don't understand that answer. CB


----------



## mercurial

jayladdin said:


> Sure you can. You just won't be able to record more than one show at once.


You cannot use a cable box with an S3. For starters, it lacks the ability to control a cable or satellite box. And then there is the fact that it doesn't have the ability to take the input from a cable box.

You *COULD* use a cable box with an S2 (or a cable box + regular cable input with an S2DT to record two things at once), but then you wouldn't be able to record HD programs.


----------



## jayladdin

mercurial said:


> You cannot use a cable box with an S3. For starters, it lacks the ability to control a cable or satellite box. And then there is the fact that it doesn't have the ability to take the input from a cable box.
> 
> You *COULD* use a cable box with an S2 (or a cable box + regular cable input with an S2DT to record two things at once), but then you wouldn't be able to record HD programs.


My apologies for the misinformation. My S3 is on its way and I apparently received some inaccurate info.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

mercurial said:


> You cannot use a cable box with an S3. For starters, it lacks the ability to control a cable or satellite box. And then there is the fact that it doesn't have the ability to take the input from a cable box.
> 
> You *COULD* use a cable box with an S2 (or a cable box + regular cable input with an S2DT to record two things at once), but then you wouldn't be able to record HD programs.


Got it, thanks. Currently I have three S2's, all single tuners (and no HDTV's yet) so that explains why I've been able to use my TW cable box(es) with my S2's with no problem at all.

Taking into consideration the overall expense involved in staying with TiVo when upgrading to HDTV, I'll have to revisit just going with a TW DVR for the time being. Especially given the fact that networking features such as Multi-Room Viewing and TiVoToGo, are not supported by the S3. I do a fair amount of program transferring between my TiVo DVRs and my DVRs and my laptop. What's the sense in paying $500 for a "TiVo" DVR when all you're really getting is just a dual tuner DVR?


----------



## cynthetiq

let me make sure I understand this... if I wanted to use a Tivo S3 and only use it for OTA HD I can't do that at all?


----------



## SCSIRAID

cynthetiq said:


> let me make sure I understand this... if I wanted to use a Tivo S3 and only use it for OTA HD I can't do that at all?


Yes... you can do that just fine.


----------



## abredt

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Got it, thanks. Currently I have three S2's, all single tuners (and no HDTV's yet) so that explains why I've been able to use my TW cable box(es) with my S2's with no problem at all.
> 
> Taking into consideration the overall expense involved in staying with TiVo when upgrading to HDTV, I'll have to revisit just going with a TW DVR for the time being. Especially given the fact that networking features such as Multi-Room Viewing and TiVoToGo, are not supported by the S3. I do a fair amount of program transferring between my TiVo DVRs and my DVRs and my laptop. What's the sense in paying $500 for a "TiVo" DVR when all you're really getting is just a dual tuner DVR?


If you have a TiVo, you'll hate TW's DVR. It works, but the way you program it sucks.

CB


----------



## Langree

abredt said:


> If you have a TiVo, you'll hate TW's DVR. It works, but the way you program it sucks.
> 
> CB


See my above rants


----------



## Mabes

I came here today excited about the possibility of maybe having a TiVo again, I haven't since I got an HDTV a couple of years ago. But with the horror stories here I'm not so sure.

I'm not concerned about the installation, even if there are problems eventually it will get done. What scares me is SDV. 90% of what I watch is in HD, is SDV used for those channels? If not, I won't worry about that aspect. I can always watch those channels on another TV if I have too. 

Re TiVo to Go and Multi-room viewing (features I never had before), could someone give me odds (your personal opinioin) on whether or not those will eventually become available? If they did, it would justify the extra cost of TiVo re TWC DVRs


----------



## Fofer

Mabes said:


> Re TiVo to Go and Multi-room viewing (features I never had before), could someone give me odds (your personal opinioin) on whether or not those will eventually become available?


Personal opinion: 87%


----------



## rodalpho

My guess would be:

MRV - 90%
TTG - 100% on analog and copy freely tagged content, 0% on everything else. But we won't see it in 2007.


----------



## snowbunny

I now am the proud renter of two Cable Cards and am paying for more channels than I receive.

I'm pissed as hell....

A lot of the digital channels seem to be SDV. For example, I can get VH1, but not VH1P on my S3. I can't get BBCA. And more. I plan to do a test later (thanks, TW, I had better ways of spending my time).

I am also going to write and insist on being given a list of channels on SDV.

If they move channels to this extent in Austin, then TW will do it everywhere. I don't consider BBC America to be a nonsense channel and there is no analog equivalent or sister channel to watch.

TW absolutely blows.


----------



## Peter000

TW in NYC here. Having a weird issue with the Guide listings for WNET. 7.1 has guide data, as does 160, the SD version. The HD version, Ch 713 does not list any program info. And when I search the HD Only titles, it lists channel 160 as an HD channel. I'm kind of pissed, because I scheduled two programs I wanted to see in HD and they recorded from the SD channel (they showed 713 when I scheduled them but somehow switched to 160).

Is this a TiVo isssue, or a TW issue? The Listings are a TiVo thing right? So I should complain to them?


----------



## snowbunny

cableguy763 said:


> This list is simply not true. CableCards can get all channels under 78, just in the analog form. Anything above 78 on your list is indeed switched and CableCards cannot get them. Confusion has come about due to our finally going full digital simulcast. I will get with my boss so no one else gets this wrong information.


I agree that the above list sent in March isn't correct -- at least as of June. I've checked all of the channels below 50 and indeed they all are there. Good thing, too, because TW is contractually obligated to provide some of those to all Austin customers. Not being able to receive ACC (Austin Community College) would have really been a black eye for TW.

However, what happens to the digital channels that are currently SDV when their analog "backing" channels go away, as surely some will do in future? Does the existing channel migrate to the old analog channel number and revert to being unswitched?

Additionally, if you look at:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/austin/products/cablecard.html
http://www.timewarnercable.com/rochester/products/cablecard.html
http://www.timewarnercable.com/houston/products/cablecard.html

Austin does not put out a list of SDV channels but does warn that they can't be received by Cable Cards. Rochester lists the channels, and Houston has no information on SDV (I believe it's not used there?).

There should be a list of SDV channels on the Austin site. In fact, ALL TW local sites should include a list of SDV channels either by marking them as such in the channel lineup or listing them in the "why not to use Cable Cards" pages as above. Then we could see the full extent of SDV across the TW brand.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

abredt said:


> If you have a TiVo, you'll hate TW's DVR. It works, but the way you program it sucks.
> 
> CB


Actually, I have 3 TiVo DVRs and I am sure I've become spoiled by all TiVo can do compared to other DVRs. But I just can't see spending several hundred dollars on a DVR that isn't yet compatible with the TiVo features (MRV and TTG) I use the most. Without those features, I'm buying just a DVR and I can get one of those for a lost less $$$ (and probably less frustration, too, given some of the CableCard stories) from my cable co.


----------



## EmmettC

Peter000 said:


> TW in NYC here. Having a weird issue with the Guide listings for WNET. 7.1 has guide data, as does 160, the SD version. The HD version, Ch 713 does not list any program info. And when I search the HD Only titles, it lists channel 160 as an HD channel. I'm kind of pissed, because I scheduled two programs I wanted to see in HD and they recorded from the SD channel (they showed 713 when I scheduled them but somehow switched to 160).
> 
> Is this a TiVo isssue, or a TW issue? The Listings are a TiVo thing right? So I should complain to them?


It's a tivo issue. They dropped 713 from their guide line-up. I just went into online scheduling and it was missing there as well. There's a form you can submit to inform them of this issue- I've submitted one, but I would think that the more notices submitted the sooner they'll take care of the problem. For now, I am manually recordings and it's a pain...

Emmett


----------



## cdp1276

AgentMunroe said:


> You might want to call them the day of the appointment to make sure that a) it's still on and b) that they're bringing CableCARDs.
> 
> At least here in Rochester, both me and a friend have called Time Warner specifically to order CableCARDs, only to not have any show up on the work order when they showed. (They do always have the SA DVR with them for some reason...)
> 
> To top it all off, after that first experience I called them to ask to reschedule, and they gave me a time that they didn't even show for. I called them in a huff and they claimed they had no record of the appointment. This really cheesed me off as I had to take a huge chunk of time off from work during a fairly busy work week.
> 
> The third appointment, they did show up, but an hour after the time they gave us (although the guy did call to let us know), and the guys they sent had never touched a TiVo before.


I had a great experience with TW Rochester on my 2nd S3 CableCard install last Friday. All went well and working great. Just wished we didn't have to deal with SDV and missing channels.


----------



## rlay

This morning my Motorola 6412 and Tivo S3 were not receiving any HD Cablecard channels. I called, they said it was a known issue and they were working on it. To my surprise, when the service was restored, I received a bunch of channels on the Tivo S3 that I was only getting on the Motorola (including HDNet, Discovery HD, ESPN-HD, and a few others).... I guess all the complaining by local Tivo owners was getting to them.

I hope it's not a temporary thing. I hope it is permanent because I was just about to look into DirecTV when their new satellites become operational this summer. This justifies keeping Time Warner because most of the channels I watch are now in HD.


----------



## rodalpho

EmmettC said:


> It's a tivo issue. They dropped 713 from their guide line-up. I just went into online scheduling and it was missing there as well. There's a form you can submit to inform them of this issue- I've submitted one, but I would think that the more notices submitted the sooner they'll take care of the problem. For now, I am manually recordings and it's a pain...
> Emmett


I just called tivo customer care and gave a detailed report about this. The gist is that:

713 (wnethd) program info is on 160 (wnetdt2)
160 (wnetdt2) program info is on 714 (nothing, no picture)
713 (wnethd) has no program info

She promised it would be fixed within 5 days.


----------



## energizerfellow

I finally stepped up to a Tivo Series 3 and having major issues with Time Warner and Scientific Atlanta CableCARDs.

First card I put in worked great right off the bat, if you can believe it. Called in the card and host ID, authed, off the the races. However the second card has never worked properly, even when used alone in the primary slot. I have gone through 10 (yes ten) different cards, with build dates varying by over a year, and all end up with the following when fully authorized ("CP Auth Received"):

Scientific Atlanta Cablecard PKM600

SA CableCARD CP Screen
Auth Status CP Auth Received
Prog Number 3
CCI Byte 0x00
ECM count 0
EMM count 0
Decryption Status OK
PowerKey Status Ready
EID 0xffffffff
MKS period 100 seconds
KSE count 0

Notice the EID number of -1 above, which is obviously bad. The EMMs and ECMs never increase, thus no decryption ever. If I move the one working card around to either slot, it will work fine, so not a problem with the Tivo.

It looks like they are jacking up Entitlement ID (Entitlement Agent ID?), which appears to be a hex value mapping out what you're authorized to access and applies to all Scientific Atlanta client equipment.

Any ideas as to what Time Warner is screwing up on the head end? Disconnect between the CableCARD authorization system and the master Scientific Atlanta authorization box?


----------



## pmiranda

Sounds like they need to send some more hits. What city?


----------



## energizerfellow

pmiranda said:


> Sounds like they need to send some more hits. What city?


San Antonio, TX.

I've had hits sent to most all of them and some will increment the KSE count when hit, maybe even ECM going up a couple, but I've never seen any card other than the initial one with a EMM count other than zero.

Interestingly, the second card in there now is showing a EID of 0x0, which is a change.

Also, I'm getting a different program number for the cards. Is this normal?


----------



## pmiranda

Program count changes if you change channels. 
From time to time, I even see ECM and EMM go back to 0, perhaps when a tuner is inactive?

An example of what I'm seeing on a working cablecard at the moment:
Auth Status CP Auth Received
Prog Number 28
CCI Byte 0x00
ECM count 4787
EMM count 0
Decryption Status OK
PowerKey Status Ready
EID 0x28
MKS period 100 seconds
KSE count 0

Here in Austin When I first got my S3 and later when I had some problems, I had to play CSR roulette for a few rounds to get a rep that knew enough to figure out what was wrong at the head-end and send the right hit. Still, I did have one cablecard go bad after a few months and no hits would fix it, so I went through two rounds of truck rolls to get a replacement that worked. That was a few months ago and everything seems to be running fine.

All I can tell you is keep trying and good luck. I've probably sunk at least 10-12 hours into service calls and waiting on hold to get my S3 going and later dealing with two failures, but it's been nearly a year since I got it and it's been rock solid otherwise. If TW-Austin didn't have SDV it'd be perfect.


----------



## ScratchFury

I am finally up on both CableCARDs! I have TimeWarner in the Summerville, SC area. I had the original cards installed back in November, I believe. One card worked, but they couldn't never get a second card to work. The troubleshooting has been going on for months since getting time to be home was tough with work and all. Since I have no job at the moment, I finally had the chance to be at home.

Yesterday we took out both cards and were able to get a different card to work after first trying another "new" card. We noticed that after the card was paired, the EMM count quickly shot up to 43. We tried to get the second "new" card to work, but it would not go past 2 on the EMM count and the EID was 0xffffffff for all digital and HD tier channels. The tech could not give me back the original working card because it was removed from the account and could not be placed back on until it had been checked in at the office and reprovisioned. Today he came with a new card since he was unable to bring back the other working card, and we got the EMM count of 2 and EID of 0xffffffff for the channels. He was given the advice to call the head office in Columbia, SC, so he did. He talked with a tech there, and they decided to try to get the EMM count higher. The tech at the head office got the EMM count to 39 and all the channels started decoding. The EID was now 0xe, at least for the channel we were testing. The local tech talked with the head end tech, and it sounded like the EMM hits the head end tech was generating were different than what the local office could do since the head end tech was doing it from the equipment directly. So that little bit of info might help someone else. So at this point, I really think the other 6 cards that we tried probably would have worked had the EMM count been raised to the 39+ range. I can't believe I can now record 2 digital channels at once!

One thing I did notice though, is that even without the digital cards in, I was able to get the local stations in HD through the cable. They were not OTA as I had no antenna hooked up and the stations were in the 800 range.


----------



## rmryan

That's Central New York, not New York City...  I'm in Cortland, about 30 miles south of Syracuse.

My installer showed up last Friday near the beginning of the installation window (a pleasant surprise). He had done some cable cards before, but had definitely not seen a TiVo. He didn't let it faze him, however, but happily accepted the TiVo instructions (another pleasant surprise) and went to work.

Initially I was missing the HD tier I recently added (HDNET, UHD, MOJO, etc.) A second phone call (where he seemed to get a more knowledgeable rep) revealed that the first rep simply hadn't authorized that on the cards. He did so, and I was set. Yesterday I returned my SA 8300HD (good riddance) and did a clear & wipe on both my Series 2 and an old Philips Series 1 I still have around.

My only concerns so far:

1. I don't appear to be getting the digital simulcast on all of the analog stations that a digital equivalent is offered for. Food Network is on channel 45, and should also be on 1914 (at least it was on the 8300HD) in digital. When I tune 45 on the S3, I most definitely get the analog channel (quality is bad and I get recording quality options) and I can't tune 1914 at all. Up in the 1900's I appear to get every other station (1911 but not 1912, 1913 but not 1914 etc.) When the installer pointed this out to the rep on the phone, he said that the stations up in the 1900 range were for "testing" purposes and he didn't think I could get them on a cablecard anyway. I don't think this is correct, and I would like to get it fixed if anybody knows what the deal is. Those stations are not on our channel list handout, so it's not like I could claim I'm not getting what I'm paying for.

2. Cable card 2 has reinitialized twice (that I know of) since the install. It acts like I pulled it out and put it back in. The insertion screen comes up and says to call the cable company to get it authorized, but within a few minutes it's back on and I'm getting everything I should. I may just pull that one and reinsert it firmly, possibly it's just not inserted all the way.

All in all I'm quite happy. The HD picture is great, comparable to the 8300 and I finally have my TiVo and my HD in the same box. Awesome. Now for an external hard drive. I would like to get the digital simulcast of the Food Network, though....


----------



## ScratchFury

rmryan, sounds like Cable card 2 isn't pair correctly. If it say "Waiting for CP Auth" all the time instead of "CP Auth Received" it wasn't paired correctly. Also, you might not get some of the 1900's if they are being broadcast using SDV. If they are test channels, that might be the case.


----------



## rmryan

ScratchFury: Thanks, I'm showing "CP Auth Received" on both cards. And the only stations that TWCNY claims are SDV are ESPN2-HD and A&E-HD. I would think they'd have to reveal that cablecard customers can't get digital equivalents.


----------



## rodalpho

rmryan said:


> 2. Cable card 2 has reinitialized twice (that I know of) since the install. It acts like I pulled it out and put it back in. The insertion screen comes up and says to call the cable company to get it authorized, but within a few minutes it's back on and I'm getting everything I should. I may just pull that one and reinsert it firmly, possibly it's just not inserted all the way.


Yeah that happens to me too. I'm watching recorded TV and up pops the black and grey screen. But it doesn't take a few minutes to recover; I can immediately watch TV on both cablecards. It's not too annoying because it happens very rarely.


----------



## pmiranda

Once in a while (maybe once a month?) the cablecard auth screen pops up out of the blue but both tuners keep recording without missing a beat. It used to worry me but now I just hit exit and go on my merry way.


----------



## laurawali

Are the "cablecard" things you guys keep talking about an HD thing?? I have series 2 and can't get sound on any channels above 99, described my full problem here but still searching all the threads trying to figure out what the problem is until someone responds. Perhpas I need a cablecard??


----------



## BruceShultes

AFIK, the only Tivo box using cablecards at this time is the S3.

On every cable company that I have heard of all channels above 99 are digital.

An S2 is not capable of receiving digital channels directly.


----------



## ScratchFury

CableCARDs only work with the Series3, as there are slots for them. The CableCARDs decode the signal for encrypted and/or digital channels. With the Series2, the cable box does same thing as far as decoding channels which usually run in the 100+ range. The video signal is passed from the cable box to the Tivo Series2 just like if you hooked the cable box to a regular VCR.


----------



## jallison86

Figured I'd post my experiences to this thread, although the saga is still ongoing.

At first all looked pretty good. After getting my S3 I called TimeWarner and asked for two cable cards. The person on the phone did know what I was talking about. She tried to sell me on TW's DVR, but I told her that I've been a TiVo user for a long time and much prefer it to the TW box. She let it go at that and set me up for an install. The guy showed up with two cable cards, which was promising. It took him a little while to get things going, but he finally got both cards installed and "hit." He told me that it'd take 30-45 minutes to get information downloaded (this is irrelevant, I believe...I think he was talking about TW guide information that would be downloaded to a device like a TV using the cablecards. TiVo doesn't care about that, since it uses its own guide info). At this point he left, even though it appeared to me that card 2 was working and card 1 was not. Sure enough, that was the case.

I called TW and told them that the install was only 50% successful. The guy told me that he'd contact dispatch and have someone come back out. Of course that didn't happen -- I never heard anything. I called back the next day and set up a new appointment. The next guy just came and left without a cable card. Said that the trouble ticket just said "blank screen," which he obviously took to mean a problem with the signal. Sigh. He was cool enough to talk to dispatch and emphasize that I need a NEW CABLE CARD. So I have a third attempt scheduled.

While I know that TW has no real motivation to support cable cards, it seems like the cost of all these truck rolls would be enough to get them to do it properly.


----------



## ScratchFury

jallison86, I know what you mean. I almost feel like I wore out some tires with the truck rolls required to get me going. Hey, what does the CableCARD info screen say? You might have the same problem as I did, and if so, you don't need a new card just someone to hit the card from the head end. I say head end because I don't believe the CSR can send the required number or type of hits to correct this particular problem.


----------



## jallison86

ScratchFury said:


> jallison86, I know what you mean. I almost feel like I wore out some tires with the truck rolls required to get me going. Hey, what does the CableCARD info screen say? You might have the same problem as I did, and if so, you don't need a new card just someone to hit the card from the head end. I say head end because I don't believe the CSR can send the required number or type of hits to correct this particular problem.


As far as the error, the TiVo just puts up something like "Cable Card 1 is not operating correctly. Error xxx-x" I don't recall what the error number is, but when I read it to the TW support guy he decoded it into a problem with a Sony TV. I don't own a Sony TV, so the usefulness of this error code is questionable. I suspect it's a broken cable card.


----------



## ScratchFury

jallison86 said:


> As far as the error, the TiVo just puts up something like "Cable Card 1 is not operating correctly. Error xxx-x" I don't recall what the error number is, but when I read it to the TW support guy he decoded it into a problem with a Sony TV. I don't own a Sony TV, so the usefulness of this error code is questionable. I suspect it's a broken cable card.


Yeah, that sounds like a different problem.


----------



## jallison86

To recap the story so far...
Monday -- Time Warner tech comes out, installs two cable cards. Tells me it'll take "30-45 minutes for them to download information" and leaves. At the end of the day, one works and one does not.

Wednesday -- Another tech comes out. His work order says the symptom is "blank screen." He has no cable card. He calls dispatch and arranges for someone to bring a cable card on Thursday.

Thursday -- Nobody shows up. I call TW and am asked if I rescheduled the appointment. Uh, no. They are not all apologetic about blowing off my appointment. Now I'm scheduled for next Monday. We'll see if someone shows up this time.

Time Warner customer service ladies and gentlemen. No wonder they're getting sued.


----------



## ScratchFury

Just remember to get your money. If they don't show up, they owe you.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

ScratchFury said:


> Just remember to get your money. If they don't show up, they owe you.


Can you elaborate a little bit please? I'm not familiar with this TWC policy.

Thank you-
Joe


----------



## ScratchFury

Look at "On-Time Guarantee"

http://www.timewarnercable.com/corporate/customerservice/custservover.html

The standard seems to be a $20 credit for missed appointments.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

ScratchFury said:


> Look at "On-Time Guarantee"
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/corporate/customerservice/custservover.html
> 
> The standard seems to be a $20 credit for missed appointments.


I had no idea such a policy existed. Thank you for the information.

Joe


----------



## capwkidd

Ok, in TW area (Thousand Oaks, CA), Tivo 3, 1st CC works fine, always has, 2nd does not, 2nd card worked this morning when 2nd tech was here (1st repair tech, the other one was the install tech), what do I need to do to get this fixed? I have tried putting the cards into the following order in ACSR (ok, I asked the TW agent to do this):
Card 1: Outlet A
Card 2: Outlet B

No change, asked them to INIT (not hit, what is with hits? Lame, I always INIT myself), no change, I did notice the firware versions on the cards are different.. if that makes a difference ... what else do we/I need to do? I have been trying to read this thread, but it's a long one! Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## nharmon91

ScratchFury said:


> I have TimeWarner in the Summerville, SC area.


Well, I also live in Summerville, SC and am calling to schedual to have both cable cards installed, I have never had a good experience from these guys so I am not looking foward to it.


----------



## ScratchFury

capwkidd, do both cards say "CP Auth Received"?

nharmon91, make sure they pair each card one at a time. Put in the first cable card and WAIT for the black screen with white text to appear. This can take 2 or 3 minutes. THEN have him pair the card. AFTER the card is paired, check channels 102+. 101 is not a good indicator as it is really an analog channel. If that works, THEN put in the second card. I had to fight the guy tooth and nail to pair one at a time.


----------



## capwkidd

What are the steps in this pairing process? Oh, and I do not recall ever seeing that "CP Auth Received" message, and I did notice that the two cards have different firmware versions...

Now, the closest thing I found to "CP Auth Received", is:
EcryptionES
EnabledByCP:no
copy protection key:disabled
But my working card has that same last line, and says the same thing.... the screens are actually different, with different info from the two cards...



ScratchFury said:


> capwkidd, do both cards say "CP Auth Received"?
> 
> nharmon91, make sure they pair each card one at a time. Put in the first cable card and WAIT for the black screen with white text to appear. This can take 2 or 3 minutes. THEN have him pair the card. AFTER the card is paired, check channels 102+. 101 is not a good indicator as it is really an analog channel. If that works, THEN put in the second card. I had to fight the guy tooth and nail to pair one at a time.


----------



## ScratchFury

capwkidd said:


> What are the steps in this pairing process? Oh, and I do not recall ever seeing that "CP Auth Received" message, and I did notice that the two cards have different firmware versions...


You should have gotten a sheet with instructions that look like this:
http://customersupport.tivo.com/Con... HD Instructions for CablecARD Installers.pdf

The "Auth Status:" should be here:


Code:


 Messages & Settings ->
  Settings ->
   Remote, CableCARD, & Devices ->
    CableCARD(TM) Decoder ->
     Configure CableCARD # ->
      SA CableCARD CP Screen


----------



## capwkidd

ScratchFury said:


> You should have gotten a sheet with instructions that look like this:
> 
> The "Auth Status:" should be here:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Messages & Settings ->
> Settings ->
> Remote, CableCARD, & Devices ->
> CableCARD(TM) Decoder ->
> Configure CableCARD # ->
> SA CableCARD CP Screen


Neither card has a screen that sasys "auth status:" .... Let me see if I can provide some pics...


----------



## SCSIRAID

capwkidd said:


> Neither card has a screen that sasys "auth status:" .... Let me see if I can provide some pics...


Note that Motorola and Scientific Atlanta cablecards have different screens. I believe CP Auth Received is a SA term. Enabled by CP is the Motorola equivalent.


----------



## capwkidd

Ok, now both cards are, well, kind of working, I am not getting all my channels... Hmm... I can record two channels above 400 at 1 time... I'll record a little longer, then reboot... see if I get all my channels then.... what a pain!


----------



## jayladdin

Just thought I'd weigh in with my experience which (so far - knock on wood) - has been successful. I'm in Queens (Time Warner NYC) and had my CableCARD installation on Saturday morning. The technician brought three cards with him just in case one didn't work. He followed the TiVo-supplied instructions, although he installed both cards before calling TW to activate them.

The card in Slot 2 worked fine, but the card in Slot 1 only worked for a few channels. Good thing he had the third card with him. The third card worked fine in Slot 1.

The technician essentially said that the CableCARDS are iffy in general - sometimes they work, sometimes they don't, sometimes they work and then stop working. Seems like it's luck of the draw.

So we'll see....


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

These might be dumb questions (if they are, so be it) but are these CableCards a necessity solely for TiVo S3 owners or are they necessary for all DVRs? Also, is this technology fairly new? From all the problems documented here and the apparent lack of knowledge on the part of the providers and installers, it sounds like it is and there are still some serious bugs that need to be worked out.


----------



## ScratchFury

Until the Series3, CableCARDs were only seen in high end HDTV sets. CableCARDs are used to decrypt digital channels. Until today, July 2nd, cable companies used their own proprietary cable boxes to do the same function. All new boxes from the cable companies will have CableCARDs in them. It's not a new technology really. It was just a technology not used heavily until the Series3 came out, thus the lack of experience with installation by the cable techs.


----------



## jallison86

Bringing my story to a close (hopefully). TW came out for the third time today and got both cards working. At least for the moment my S3 is fully operational.

As others have said, it does seem a bit of luck of the draw. If you happen to get good cards, it works. If you get flaky cards, you're in trouble.


----------



## cab2

so, does anyone think that now that the new FCC mandate is in place, and all new cable boxes will have cable cards...... that the performance, knowledge of techs, functionality of cable cards will get better? Lucky for me, my S3 install was relatively painless and only needed one visit by the cable tech, but that visit was about 3 hours long. I'm crossing my fingers that my cards stay working well, but all these issues being reported make me wonder. My hope is that now that the mandate is in place, the cable companies are going to at least have to learn how to properly install, configure, and use the cable cards? Or am I just dreaming?

cab


----------



## ScratchFury

cab, I think it well help. The guy that fixed my S3 said he wished they had an S3 in the shop or anything that had a CableCARD so he could test the cards to see if they worked at all. He couldn't even say that the cards worked when he left the office because they are just programmed, not tested.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Interesting article about CableCards I just stumbled across *here*.

I am specifically interested in this paragraph: _CableCards have been around for a few years now, but so far the cable industry has managed to ignore them to death (as Mike Musgrove reported in this 2005 story). Some HDTVs have included CableCard slots, but buyers have repeatedly told me of problems getting CableCards from their local service providers. For instance, the cable operator won't even tell customers about it, and instead, spends time trying to upsell customers on renting a traditional box, or *sends a cable technician to plug in the card who then says he can't get it to work.*_ 
It sure sounds like the author is accusing cable companies of instructing their installers to purposely mislead customers by telling them they can't get the cable cards to work which prompts the obvious question; does he have any solid proof to support such a serious accusation?


----------



## dbhuber

This is my first post on this site, but after all the horror stories of cable cards and S3 installation, I wanted to say that I just had a completely pain-free experience with Time Warner in LA.

They came on Tues, 7/3 (on time, by the way) to install the 2 cable cards in my new S3 plus a standard cable box on another (non-HD) tv. The technician knew what cable cards were, new what Tivo was, knew exactly how to set everything up (he knew the Tivo menus, what info he needed to call in, etc). Both cards worked on the first try. The whole process took a couple hours, maybe 2.5 hrs, but a lot of that included work outside to bring the cable to the house (I was switching from DirecTV).

I had heard from another friend of mine that Time Warner now has enough experience with Tivo S3 that they seem to have their act together, and my experience makes me think this is absolutely true.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Interesting article about CableCards I just stumbled across *here*.
> 
> I am specifically interested in this paragraph: _CableCards have been around for a few years now, but so far the cable industry has managed to ignore them to death (as Mike Musgrove reported in this 2005 story). Some HDTVs have included CableCard slots, but buyers have repeatedly told me of problems getting CableCards from their local service providers. For instance, the cable operator won't even tell customers about it, and instead, spends time trying to upsell customers on renting a traditional box, or *sends a cable technician to plug in the card who then says he can't get it to work.*_
> It sure sounds like the author is accusing cable companies of instructing their installers to purposely mislead customers by telling them they can't get the cable cards to work which prompts the obvious question; does he have any solid proof to support such a serious accusation?


I had a contratcor come out to do some cable work. He flat out told me that TWC was canning cable cards and going to stop using them..
I mentioned the FCC rule that actually they would have to start using the cards. He dropped that approach and further discussion showed that he knew all about the FCC rule.
In short *he lied directly to me in my own home to discourage cable card use*
I have a neighbor trying to get a cable card TV going. They have in 5 weeks so far tried one cable card that did not work and are now dithering about signal to the house.

you tell me if this sounds like misdirection or not.

PS this was all TWC in my area.


----------



## cokyq

That is good news dbhuber. Glad it worked out so well for you.

Today ATT just activated my DSL service, and in the next few days will be contacting TWC to cancel my subscription. For now, it will be over the air tv for me!


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

dbhuber said:


> This is my first post on this site, but after all the horror stories of cable cards and S3 installation, I wanted to say that I just had a completely pain-free experience with Time Warner in LA.


Just curious if by LA you mean Louisiana or Los Angeles? Thanks.

Joe


----------



## dbhuber

Oops, meant Los Angeles, not Louisiana...


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

dbhuber said:


> Oops, meant Los Angeles, not Louisiana...


OK, that's actually good news for me. Thanks.


----------



## abredt

I had a TW tech here today on a signal strength matter and I asked him about the FCC regulation. He said that TW is putting them into all DVR boxes that are being ordered.


----------



## sstewa22

My cable card saga: called TW (Huntington Beach, CA) to get two cable cards for new S3 box, said it would be a 29.95 trip charge and that the S3 was supported. Cable guy gets here and almost goes ballistic when he finds out it's a Tivo. Says the customer service department doesn't know what they are talking about and grumbles about having to do this the whole time he is here. Finally gets 1 of the two cable cards to work. Says I can go to the cable store to get the other one. I go to the cable store and they say the installer is crazy, they don't carry the cc and set me up for another appt. Two guys come out for the second install and get the 2nd cc working. In the meantime, I didn't know about not getting certain channels on the cc, or that mrv and ttg doesn't work. I hope the new interactive cc coming out will do all this? Or, is it something Tivo has to support? It seems I lost a lot of features by switching to the cable cards.

I haven't seen the bill yet, they said it would be 1.75 per cc when I asked them the first time, but when I went to the office and asked, they said it was going to be 1.75 plus a 2.75 programming fee.

The whole time this was going on I was being told that cc don't work and I should be getting TW's dvr box.

Sherril


----------



## cokyq

I called ATT and am having DSL installed at home, so I can call TWC and tell them to keep their cable/internet service. I am going to watch OTA TV for now.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

sstewa22 said:


> My cable card saga: called TW (Huntington Beach, CA) to get two cable cards for new S3 box, said it would be a 29.95 trip charge and that the S3 was supported. Cable guy gets here and almost goes ballistic when he finds out it's a Tivo. Says the customer service department doesn't know what they are talking about and grumbles about having to do this the whole time he is here. Finally gets 1 of the two cable cards to work. Says I can go to the cable store to get the other one. I go to the cable store and they say the installer is crazy, they don't carry the cc and set me up for another appt. Two guys come out for the second install and get the 2nd cc working. In the meantime, I didn't know about not getting certain channels on the cc, or that mrv and ttg doesn't work. I hope the new interactive cc coming out will do all this? Or, is it something Tivo has to support? It seems I lost a lot of features by switching to the cable cards.
> 
> I haven't seen the bill yet, they said it would be 1.75 per cc when I asked them the first time, but when I went to the office and asked, they said it was going to be 1.75 plus a 2.75 programming fee.
> 
> The whole time this was going on I was being told that cc don't work and I should be getting TW's dvr box.
> 
> Sherril


Tell you what, if I were the management team at TiVo, I'd be pissed about stories like this and articles like the one I posted. It seems pretty obvious Time Warner Cable is doing everything within their power to make the installation of CableCards as cumbersome as possible for S3 owners. Also, I can't speak for other TiVo owners but it's stories like Sherril's that are keeping me from purchasing an S3.

Joey B
Anaheim CA


----------



## SCSIRAID

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Tell you what, if I were the management team at TiVo, I'd be pissed about stories like this and articles like the one I posted. It seems pretty obvious Time Warner Cable is doing everything within their power to make the installation of CableCards as cumbersome as possible for S3 owners. Also, I can't speak for other TiVo owners but it's stories like Sherril's that are keeping me from purchasing an S3.
> 
> Joey B
> Anaheim CA


My TWC experience has been quite the opposite. They have been very supportive of me with my issues. They loaned me a pair of cablecards for my replacement unit to test it out without disturbing my existing unit. They loaned me another cablecard to put in my TV to see if it exhibited the same behavior. Supervisors have given me their email addresses, the cablecard guru has given me his direct phone number. I couldnt be happier with their support (if only they could help fix the pixelation issues).


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

SCSIRAID said:


> My TWC experience has been quite the opposite. They have been very supportive of me with my issues. They loaned me a pair of cablecards for my replacement unit to test it out without disturbing my existing unit. They loaned me another cablecard to put in my TV to see if it exhibited the same behavior. Supervisors have given me their email addresses, the cablecard guru has given me his direct phone number. I couldnt be happier with their support (if only they could help fix the pixelation issues).


Yeah, from the variety of responses in this forum, it sounds like it's just the luck of the draw with regard to what kind of experience one has with the CableCard installation. I can't help but think it's a bit suspicious however, when first a columnist insinuates that TWC purposely has their installers feign problems with a cc install and then we have people here reporting that very same experience (it's difficult to prove the "feigning" part but when something looks and quacks like a duck...). At the very least, given Sherril's post, it's extremely unprofessional for a TWC installer to try and coerce a customer into switching from a TiVo DVR to one of their own.


----------



## pmiranda

sstewa22 said:


> In the meantime, I didn't know about not getting certain channels on the cc, or that mrv and ttg doesn't work. I hope the new interactive cc coming out will do all this? Or, is it something Tivo has to support? It seems I lost a lot of features by switching to the cable cards.


Either lots more people are taking advantage of the new cheap S3 pricing, or put too much faith in the TiVo name, since I've been reading a bunch of posts like this lately from people that haven't read any of the FAQs or much of this particular thread before posting. To their credit, this thread is now over 70 pages so I don't really expect people to read the whole thing, but at this point, I don't really see why people post in this thread complaining about things that have been rehashed over and over. I suppose there's some value in knowing that people are still getting the runaround from TW (and other providers) about CC's, but it's TW that needs to hear these stories so they can educate their CSRs and techs about the reality of cablecards.... they work fine within their limitations once set up, but SDV is pissing people off almost as much as when ignorant CSRs or techs claim CC's don't work on a TiVo, or that not getting channels that should work (not SDV) is NOT normal and requires the cableco to correctly configure and deploy their cablecards.


----------



## JPALMETTO

Well, I shoul have known from reading this long thread TW would screw this up.

Yeah, they showed up on time but installer was a subcontractor that had never installed a CC?WTF?? I had done enough research on here to make some good suggestions (get the headend involved) and the first card installed fairly smoothly. The 2nd card was bad and had to go to office and got their last 2. One of those finally worked with help from the headend. Anyway this took 5 HOURS!

Problem- None of the music channels come in (301-342). All the rest of the channels seem to be working fine on both cards. When you tune to one of these channels it tunes in for about 2 seconds and then goes to the cable card menu page. The headend said all was correct and I must have a bad box but I think it is something with the headend as they had to work their "voodoo" for the other channels to work. Can Someone please tell me if this has been seen before?


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Just curious JPALMETTO, what area do you live in?


----------



## JPALMETTO

Sumter, SC


----------



## aymanme

JPALMETTO said:


> Anyway this took 5 HOURS!


And you are complaining? Many TW S3 CC installs seem to be measured in days.


----------



## JPALMETTO

Yeah they don't seem to think we have anything better to do than to spend "quality time" w/them


----------



## davewall

I've been using an S3 with TW West Valley (Los Angeles) cablecards since January with few problems, until now. 

My ESPN-HD channel had stopped working, so a tech came out today. He told me that TW has decided that it will no longer provide ESPN-HD to customers that don't use a TW HD-DVR!! I'll call TW tomorrow to verify that story, but has anyone else heard of anything like this???


----------



## cokyq

I wonder how many S3 cablecard installations go smoothly? It seems that only those that do not go well and those savy enough to post on internet boards are the ones that complaint! 

My original cablecard installation was not smooth and took more than 1 week, several trips and several cards before it was actually working. After one year with TWC, and 6 months since my S3 purchase, because of my dissatisfaction with TWC I chose to drop cable tv all together and just rely on over the air.


----------



## Fofer

davewall said:


> I've been using an S3 with TW West Valley (Los Angeles) cablecards since January with few problems, until now.
> 
> My ESPN-HD channel had stopped working, so a tech came out today. He told me that TW has decided that it will no longer provide ESPN-HD to customers that don't use a TW HD-DVR!! I'll call TW tomorrow to verify that story, but has anyone else heard of anything like this???


TWC in Los Angeles here too.

The tech *may* have been suggesting that ESPN-HD was moved to be broadcast over SDV (Switched Digital channels), a technology that squeezes more content over the pipes, that the S3 can't handle (but the TW HD-DVR can.)

http://www.timewarnercable.com/socal/products/cablecard.html

That's been the biggest concern for many S3 owners. Some markets are really affected by this, and S3 owners can't get all channels. So far, as far as I know, this hasn't affected Los Angeles. I have yet to come across any missing channels or mention of SDV wreaking havoc over here.

Sure enough, I just tested channels 424 (ESPN HD) and 425 (ESPN2 HD) and get them both.

It seems like there's not only a problem with the tech and incompatibilities, but so much misinformation and ignorance. Time Warner reps don't even know what we're *supposed* to be receiving...


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

JPALMETTO said:


> Sumter, SC


Thanks. I guess I could've just looked at the info under your user name a little more closely.

Joe


----------



## pashasurf7873

I live in Hawaii, am with Time Warner Cable and was wondering if any Time Warner Cable customers have heard of this in the Mainland?

Here is a breakdown of the CableCard charges:

>Duplicate Service Charge: $8.00 a month per card
>HD Entertainment Package: $6.95 a month per card
>Total: $14.95 for each CableCard!!!!!

The CableCards are $3.10 each with no premium programming on them. To
receive the Digital Cable Service on the cards, the Duplicate Service
Fee of $8.00 would apply instead of the $3.10 card charge. The HD package is not included in the duplicate service fee. It is charged per card. 
So in Hawaii it costs $29.90 per month just to enable the use of my beloved TIVO S3.
When I called and then emailed to complain this is the response I got:


Aloha!

1. as I stated previously, the Duplicate service charge does not include
the HD Entertainment Package. The Duplicate service charge only includes
the equipment rental fee, digital cable service, and any premium movie 
channels in your subscription. Each device that is receiving the HD 
Entertainment Package is billed for that package.

2. Yes, we are aware of the current limitations of the technology. You 
can install a single CableCard in your Tivo and only record one channel 
at a time. 

3. The CableCards are billed for each device, each CableCard is a 
separate device. You could obtain the HD DVR without the duplicate 
service charge, however you would still be billed for the HD 
Entertainment package which is required to have any HD cable box. 

You could also rent the CableCards for $3.10 each, however they would 
only be able to receive the Standard Cable Service. They would not 
receive the authorization to receive the HD Entertainment Package, the 
Digital Cable Package, nor the HBO or Showtime.

4. Because that is how the company decided to do the billing.

5. Everything is NOT going HD. That is a common misconception. HD and 
Digital are two very different things. The FCC is only requiring a 
change to Digital, not HD.

6. I am sorry, but it does not appear the same from our point of view. 
We bill per device that receives premium programming in the home. If you
TiVo requires 2 of those devices then the account should be charged for 
each one.

If you have any further questions, please feel free to e-mail us again 
or contact our Customer Care Department at the appropriate number below.
When replying to this e-mail, please include this message as well as all
previous correspondence regarding this issue.


Cable TV or Internet:
Billing: 643-2100
Sales: 643-2337
Repair: 643-2300


Thank you,
Nick S.
Oceanic Time Warner Cable


----------



## nharmon91

Well I am having them installed right now, but he clearly doesn't know what he is doing. He called in to activate them but never paired them so I just have a blank screen at the moment.


----------



## jrj130

I'm in New York City -- I just moved from a building served by RCN (who handled a cablecard install with no problems) to a building served by TWC. After four days, 6 different cable cards, four visits from technicians, and eight calls to customer service, the latest tech is now telling me that the latest firmware upgrade doesn't work with any Series3 Tivos, and there's nothing anyone can do -- none of their cablecards will work with the S3. How on earth can this be? Is Scientific Atlanta just sending out defective cards and no one cares?


----------



## IsItLive

I'm looking for some info about New York TWC cable card firmware upgrades. 

My series3 was working great until about 2 weeks ago, when the tuner associated with CableCard1 would not get the scrambled channels. No problem with the networks, but something like Comedy Central or Nickelodeon would give me still screen of what was on that channel then go to an all gray screen. 

No problem, I figured, I'll just have them install a new cable card in slot 1. Cable guys show up, put a new card in slot 1, call in the switch to dispatch or whatever, and we sit there waiting for the firmware upgrade to complete. Waited an hour, nothing changed. Tried changing to another card. Waited another 45 minutes, no change. Reset tivo box, wait for firmware upgrade, no change. Pull card 2, insert card 1 by itself, wait for firmware upgrade, no change. 

Basically we sat around all day but never got the card to work. Eventually we pulled the card (1) and the box is running on the remaining working card. He left me the card that's currently paired with slot 1. I tried it again today, firmware failed to upgrade. 

Cable guy called a guy he knew in tech support. That guy told him they haven't had a successful series3 firmware upgrade in 2 days. 

Has anyone in the Southern Manhattan Time Warner tried to install a new cable card recently? I've started to think it might be my box, but that's a huge hassle to exchange. 

Any help, thanks in advance.


----------



## T-Shee

jrj130 said:


> I'm in New York City -- I just moved from a building served by RCN (who handled a cablecard install with no problems) to a building served by TWC. After four days, 6 different cable cards, four visits from technicians, and eight calls to customer service, the latest tech is now telling me that the latest firmware upgrade doesn't work with any Series3 Tivos, and there's nothing anyone can do -- none of their cablecards will work with the S3. How on earth can this be? Is Scientific Atlanta just sending out defective cards and no one cares?


_*jrj130, IsItLive:*_ You should report this to TIVO asap. I live in Manhattan (TWC Manhanttan South) and while my older cards are working, this is a disaster for any new Manhattan bound S3 (like yours) or anyone who needs new cards in Manhattan.

If this is true, you should *report it to Tivo immediately*. Get them involved without delay.

Very disturbing.


----------



## jrj130

T-Shee said:


> _*jrj130, IsItLive:*_ You should report this to TIVO asap. I live in Manhattan (TWC Manhanttan South) and while my older cards are working, this is a disaster for any new Manhattan bound S3 (like yours) or anyone who needs new cards in Manhattan.
> 
> If this is true, you should *report it to Tivo immediately*. Get them involved without delay.
> 
> Very disturbing.


Ha, what a joke. I just spoke with Tivo for 45 minutes, and they basically told me to have TWC keep bringing out cards until they found one that works. They said it's not their problem, they won't do anything about it, and it's my tough luck. The guy was rude and unhelpful. if you think Tivo's coming to the rescue think again. Also, they openly mocked the various Tivo message boards on the web, implying that anything posted on them is nonsense.

I've been a loyal tivo customer and evangelist since the very first model, and they're about to burn that whole relationship. The S3 I bought less than a year ago is now an $800 paperweight, and Tivo takes no responsibility. Tivo doesn't care whether you or I can get service -- they got our money from us already.


----------



## cokyq

It will be nice if someone from TiVO is reading this forum to take notice and lend out a hand.


----------



## BruceShultes

jrj130 said:


> I'm in New York City -- I just moved from a building served by RCN (who handled a cablecard install with no problems) to a building served by TWC. After four days, 6 different cable cards, four visits from technicians, and eight calls to customer service, the latest tech is now telling me that the latest firmware upgrade doesn't work with any Series3 Tivos, and there's nothing anyone can do -- none of their cablecards will work with the S3. How on earth can this be? Is Scientific Atlanta just sending out defective cards and no one cares?


Ask them whether they can perform the firmware update on the cards at their head office before they bring them out to you.

I believe that firmware updates can have problems when you have either too strong or too weak a signal over your cable.

I live in Albany so I am not dealing with TWC NYC, but when they first installed cards in my S3, one of them refused to complete a firmware update.

I just checked the date of manufacture on the back of the card that worked and noticed that the one that had a problem was older. I just asked them to provide a card with the same date as the one that worked. Then everything worked correctly.


----------



## gary325

cdp1276 said:


> I had a great experience with TW Rochester on my 2nd S3 CableCard install last Friday. All went well and working great. Just wished we didn't have to deal with SDV and missing channels.


 What channels are missing with SDV and TW Rochester? Their website is a little outdated.

Services you CAN get with a CableCARD

Basic and Standard
Crystal Clear Picture & Sound
Digital Tier
HD Channels*
International Channels
HD Tier (excluding Universal HD) 
Sports Tier
HBO
Cinemax
Showtime Unlimited
Starz (excluding Starz Comedy)
Encore Movie Pack

Services you CANNOT get with a CableCARD

*As of January 2006, any new digital services added will NOT be available with a CableCARD

Adult On Demand
Movies On Demand
Events On Demand
Free On Demand
Premiums On Demand
Pay-Per-View
Digital Simulcast
Interactive & Enhanced TV services
Interactive Program Guide
Caller ID on TV
Boomerang, digital channel 534
Howard Stern On Demand
Seasonal Sports Packages
Sleuth-digital channel 331 
Starz Comedy-digital channel 955
Universal HD
NY Legislative Channel
A&E HD
MTV HD 
Logo
Family Choice Tier
Start Over
Events On Demand
Answers On Demand
ESPN Deportes


----------



## snowbunny

latest list of SDV Time Warner Austin channels:

Please note that many of the upper-tier digital channels are mapped onto their analog counterparts. This results in watching an inferior analog channel and defeats the purpose of having a digital TV.

24 / 270 QVC (digital channel mapped onto analog)
25 / 273 HSN
27 / 215 Oxygen
28 / 213 WE
29 / 217 Soap
30 / 545 E!
33 / 258 Travel
36 / 234 Animal Planet
37 / 160 ABC Family
38 / 170 ION
39 / 180 Hallmark
40 / 520 TVLand
41 / 120 Nickelodeon
42 / 101 Disney East RTE
43 / 110 Cartoon Network
44 / 355 News 8 Doppler Radar
55 / 450 Golf
57 / 540 CourtTV
64 / 555 Turner Classic Movies
70 / 590 CMT
72 / 570 MTV
73 / 585 BET
74 / 219 Style
75 / 623 Telemundo
76 / 622 Galavision
77 TWC77 (the following are all switched video channels with no analog backup)
78 Infor
102 Disney West RTE
111 Boomerang
125 Nick Toons
261 LOGO
274 TV Superstore
275 Shop NBC
277 Revenue Frontier
278 Men's Channel
279 Healthy Living
281 Beauty and Fashion
284 iShop
285 The Mall Channel
286 Resort and Residence
287 PREVU Channel
295 The Word Network
348 News 8 Traffic
358 News 8 Weather
359 / 609 News 8 Weather Spanish
408 News 8 NonStop Sports
527 FoxReality
431 Fox Sports Atlantic
432 Fox Sports Central
433 Fox Sports Pacific
434 Fuel
435 NBA TV
438 CSTV
455 Tennis Channel
460 Speedvision
490 Outdoor Channel
601 CNN Espanol
602 Canal 24
604 DocuTVE
606 CanalSur
609 / 359 News 8 Weather Spanish
611 Toon Disney Spanish
612 Cartoon Spanish
613 Boomerang Spanish
614 Sorpresa
617 Fox Sports SW Espanol
626 TVE International
629 La Familia
630 SiTV
632 Infinito
633 HTV
634 Video Rola
635 Puma
636 MUN 2
637 MTV Tres
640 CineLatino
644 Discovery Espanol
645 HITN
649 EWTN Spanish
708 HBO WEST
709 HBOPLUS WEST
710 HBOSIG WEST
711 HBFAMILY WEST
712 HBCOMEDY WEST
713 HBOZONE WEST
714 HBLATINO WEST
723 CINEMAX WEST
724 MORMAX WEST
725 ACTNMAX WEST
726 THRILMAX WEST
738 SHOW WEST
739 SHO TOO WEST
740 SHOWCASE WEST
741 SHOW EXT WEST
742 BEYOND WEST
743 SHOW NEXT-W
744 WOMEN WEST
745 SHOW FAMILY WEST
748 TMC WEST
749 TMC XTRA WEST
761 Encore West
901 Sport PPV-1
902 Sports PPV-2
903 Sports PPV-3
904 Sports PPV-4
905 Sports PPV-5
906 Sports PPV-6
910 NBA
911 TEAM1
912 TEAM2
913 TEAM3
914 TEAM4
915 TEAM5
916 TEAM6
917 TEAM7
918 TEAM8
919 TEAM9
930 Game 1 (hockey, baseball etc)
931 Game 2
932 Game 3
933 Game 4
934 Game 5
935 Game 6
936 Game 7
937 Game 8
938 Game 9
939 Game 10
940 Playboy Enhanced
941 Ten
942 TenBlox
943 Ten Clips
952 IND 2
1639 Fox Sports HD
1660 A&E HD
1664 Music HD
1675 Cinemax HD
1684 Starz HD


----------



## tenthplanet

Fofer said:


> TWC in Los Angeles here too.
> 
> The tech *may* have been suggesting that ESPN-HD was moved to be broadcast over SDV (Switched Digital channels), a technology that squeezes more content over the pipes, that the S3 can't handle (but the TW HD-DVR can.)
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/socal/products/cablecard.html
> 
> That's been the biggest concern for many S3 owners. Some markets are really affected by this, and S3 owners can't get all channels. So far, as far as I know, this hasn't affected Los Angeles. I have yet to come across any missing channels or mention of SDV wreaking havoc over here.
> 
> Sure enough, I just tested channels 424 (ESPN HD) and 425 (ESPN2 HD) and get them both.
> 
> It seems like there's not only a problem with the tech and incompatibilities, but so much misinformation and ignorance. Time Warner reps don't even know what we're *supposed* to be receiving...


 According to TWC So.Cal. site ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD are due to be moved from the HD tier to in the clear QAM. There may be complications to this.


----------



## Fofer

tenthplanet said:


> According to TWC So.Cal. site ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD are due to be moved from the HD tier to in the clear QAM. There may be complications to this.


I just browsed briefly but I don't see anything about that on the site: http://www.timewarnercable.com/socal/channellineups/default.html

so... got a link?


----------



## davewall

Fofer, I couldn't find that information on the site either, but I was told the same thing by a TW CSR on the phone. I still don't get ESPN HD (in TW West Valley). The CSR suggested it may have something to do with it moving out of the HD Tier and that I should try re-doing a TIVO guided setup, but that didn't help. 

No one at TW seems to be able to confirm the story I heard from the Tech that ESPN-HD is no longer available to customers without TW equipment (cable box or DVR.) I don't think they would have moved ESPN-HD to SDV since it's so popular, but the TW CSR had never heard of SDV so I don't know for sure.


----------



## Fofer

davewall said:


> Fofer, I couldn't find that information on the site either, but I was told the same thing by a TW CSR on the phone. I still don't get ESPN HD (in TW West Valley). The CSR suggested it may have something to do with it moving out of the HD Tier and that I should try re-doing a TIVO guided setup, but that didn't help.
> 
> No one at TW seems to be able to confirm the story I heard from the Tech that ESPN-HD is no longer available to customers without TW equipment (cable box or DVR.) I don't think they would have moved ESPN-HD to SDV since it's so popular, but the TW CSR had never heard of SDV so I don't know for sure.


Has the "change" from the HD Tier (to clear QAM?) already happened?

Because, just to reiterate, I am in TWC SoCal (formerly Comcast) territory, and I just now confirmed I still receive ESPN HD (424) and ESPN2 HD (425.)

If it does (or has) moved to clear QAM, I don't see why the Series 3 would have a problem with it. The guide data and channel listing would just need to be updated to reflect the channel change (if there is/was one.)

So long as it doesn't move to SDV I'd think we'd be okay, right?


----------



## davewall

> So long as it doesn't move to SDV I'd think we'd be okay, right?


Absolutely, we SHOULD be OK unless they moved it to SDV. And I believe the change (out of the HD Tier) has already happened, and there's no reason that I know of that the S3 SHOULD have a problem with it. There shouldn't even be a channel change. But unfortunately none of that helps me.


----------



## nharmon91

Im curious, who do you guys call to send hits to your cablecards? I just had the 4th tech guy come install a card and it is stuck on ECM:0 EMM: 2 EID: Oxffffffff

I heard I could fix this by sending a hit to it but customer service wont do jack. Anyone else I can call? Or anything else I an do? I really dont want to schedual a 5th tech to come out.


----------



## zaknafein

Anyone have experience with CCs in Kansas City? I just pulled the trigger on a TiVo HD, and I'm curious if anyone else had done the install on a S3 yet.


----------



## CaptDS9E

I live in Far Eastern Queens, NY. My brother and I both got The new HD Tivo, and was wondering if anyone out here has had any problems getting cable cards from TWC. I plan on calling them tomorrow to set up installation on both Tivo box's


----------



## MisterUCLA

This was on one of my statements.



> ESPN HD & ESPN2-HD will move from the HD-Tier to Std Cable on 6-19-07. A subscription to Std. Cable and HD equipment will be required to view ESPN HD & ESPN2-HD beginning on 6-19-07.


I only subscribe to Broadcast Basic and the HDTV tier, so I was worried.

June 19th came and went and I never lost those channels.

I'm in West LA, I used to be Adelphia Santa Monica, but I guess I'm TWC West LA now.


----------



## nharmon91

I have my 4th tech schedualed for today to get my 2nd card working, lets see how this goes.


----------



## Moochie88

I'd like to switch from the TW-supplied SA HDDVR to the new $299 HD Tivo. I have several questions. When I looked into this last winter there were numerous issues with TW about getting two cable cards and complaints about the technicians not knowing what to do. Anyone having success with TW in getting 2 cards? I assume I have to have someone come to the apartment to install them, right? What about the ability to download from the 'net? I have a wireless system and one cable modem (not in the same room as the TV). I also have a Mini Mac hooked up to the TV that's on the wireless network. What do I need with the Tivo? A second modem? Or the Tivo wireless router. What is the down side to switching as far as services from TW?


----------



## c-surfer

My January 2007 Time Warner San Diego cable-card install appointment was uneventful. The technician showed up, put the 2 cable cards in the slots, phoned in some authorization codes found on Tivo's diagnostic screen and it was done.

The only issue I've experienced post-install is that when there's a digital cable outage, it is necessary to cycle power on the Tivo to get the HD channels to work again. There have only been a couple outages since January so it isn't a big deal; set-top box renters probably have to deal with stuff like that too.


----------



## randomsolutions

c-surfer said:


> My January 2007 Time Warner San Diego cable-card install appointment was uneventful. The technician showed up, put the 2 cable cards in the slots, phoned in some authorization codes found on Tivo's diagnostic screen and it was done.
> 
> The only issue I've experienced post-install is that when there's a digital cable outage, it is necessary to cycle power on the Tivo to get the HD channels to work again. There have only been a couple outages since January so it isn't a big deal; set-top box renters probably have to deal with stuff like that too.


 c-surfer can you please tell me how much they are charging you for 2 cable cards? I have TWC in SD as well and I'm thinking of upgrading, but I'd like to avoid the hidden costs.


----------



## c-surfer

$1.75 x 2 = $3.50 for 2 cards


----------



## nharmon91

nharmon91 said:


> I have my 4th tech schedualed for today to get my 2nd card working, lets see how this goes.


 No one showed up, fantastc


----------



## CaptDS9E

Just got off the phone with TWCNYC . 4 cable cards for 2 of the new HD Tivo's will be installed on Thursday. Hope it goes smooth.


----------



## nharmon91

Got 2 guys working on it, Im just unplugging it and they send hits, but its still not working. I am wondering if its unpaired or something, though I know they have authorized it.


----------



## nharmon91

Moochie88 said:


> I'd like to switch from the TW-supplied SA HDDVR to the new $299 HD Tivo. I have several questions. When I looked into this last winter there were numerous issues with TW about getting two cable cards and complaints about the technicians not knowing what to do. Anyone having success with TW in getting 2 cards? I assume I have to have someone come to the apartment to install them, right? What about the ability to download from the 'net? I have a wireless system and one cable modem (not in the same room as the TV). I also have a Mini Mac hooked up to the TV that's on the wireless network. What do I need with the Tivo? A second modem? Or the Tivo wireless router. What is the down side to switching as far as services from TW?


 If you have a wireless network all you need it the wireless network adapter.


----------



## randymac88

I have purchased and am staring eagerly at the $300 HD TiVo. I can't wait to get back in there...it's been three long years since I junked my S2 in favor of the HD DVR from Time Warner Cable in Manhattan.

I live in the East Village, and I have a scheduled tech visit for Tuesday to install two cablecards for the TiVo. I am working on getting my old lifetime subscription transferred over to the new box (we'll see if that works), but have been on hold for over 20 minutes now.

All this talk about TWCNYC Cablecard/Tivo issues is making me nervous! Anyone have any updates on this? I'll post my experience on Tuesday after the guy leaves.


----------



## CaptDS9E

> All this talk about TWCNYC Cablecard/Tivo issues is making me nervous! Anyone have any updates on this? I'll post my experience on Tuesday after the guy leaves.


I'm a bit nervous as well since we are having 4 cards installed, but I have no problem getting on the phone to get things fixed if there is a problem


----------



## LLane

Hi. I'm new to Manhattan and planning to get first TWC installed in my new apartment, then getting the standard TiVo Series2 TCD649 from Weaknees. I was just wondering whether I should expect a pretty smooth installation of the TiVo service. I'm new to the whole DVR arena and I'm not very tech-savvy. I've been reading a couple of threads here and I'm concerned about the slow switch to SDV by TWC. I'm just a student, living off a stipend, and I'd hesitate to invest in a TiVo if it'll become useless in a couple of months. 

I'd really appreciate any input on the matter.


----------



## Tallguy001

Long-time lurker here. I have been reading the discussions for the past 10 months or so re: the S3 and cablecard installation. While the S3 was a little above my price-range, I ran out and picked up a TiVo HD yesterday. I called Time Warner yesterday to set-up the cablecards to be installed. To my shock, they had an appointment available this morning! 

The tech arrived within the time window and promptly stated this was his first cablecard install, and he seemed quite nervous. I explained the cards were for a Tivo and not a television and he seemed confused. In any event, once he settled down the process was fairly painless. We followed the instructions for the first card and he called it in (he needed the card # and the host ID)and he gave the info for the 2nd card as well. Once the person on the other end of the line got the correct info (she transposed a couple of numbers on the first attempt), I was receiving channels 1-99. We checked to see which channels were working and noticed that the digital were not being receive. The woman on the line realized she had programmed the account to only receive 1-99 and quickly corrected the problem to accurately reflect the channels I receive. 

So, the tech left within 45 minutes and everything works properly (fingers crossed, knock on wood). I have not been a huge fan of TW, but I am very pleased with how this process went. Under 24 hours to get a truck roll and I didn't have to take time from work. I'd be happy to answer any questions if there are any!


----------



## JoeSchueller

Are you able to access all your channels or are any mysteriously missing.

PS: Great news to hear MKE is finally out of the CC dark ages. TWC tried for months to get one to work in my parents' DLP last year and finally just blamed it on the TV (and started charging them $10/mo for the STB insted). Gotta love the monopolies!!!


----------



## Tallguy001

JoeSchueller said:


> Are you able to access all your channels or are any mysteriously missing.
> 
> PS: Great news to hear MKE is finally out of the CC dark ages. TWC tried for months to get one to work in my parents' DLP last year and finally just blamed it on the TV (and started charging them $10/mo for the STB insted). Gotta love the monopolies!!!


Hi JoeSchueller,

From a cursory review of the channels, the only 2 that I can say are missing are ESPN2HD and Nickelodeon Pacific Feed. I did know that ESPN2HD had fallen victim to SDV, so that was not a surprise.

Unfortunately, I am having trouble with my 2nd cablecard. Most digital channels are severely pixelated. Card 1 is having no such troubles, so I suspect it could be a bad card (or the signal may be a little weak). When I get a chance I will have to call for a truck roll.


----------



## simonkodousek

There is no Nickelodeon Pacific anymore on Milwaukee's TWC. They had to get rid of it to add NickToons.

Anyway, I plan to get a Tivo HD with two CableCards.

How much did it cost you to get the CableCards installed? When I called they told me it would be $33 per card which is outrageous.


----------



## Tallguy001

simonkodousek said:


> There is no Nickelodeon Pacific anymore on Milwaukee's TWC. They had to get rid of it to add NickToons.
> 
> Anyway, I plan to get a Tivo HD with two CableCards.
> 
> How much did it cost you to get the CableCards installed? When I called they told me it would be $33 per card which is outrageous.


Good point. It is NickToons on 157 (I believe) that is switched. On this channel and ESPN2 HD you receive Time Warner commericals for PPV, etc.

The woman I spoke with simply quoted me $2.50 a month. Check out this FAQ and they don't mention an install charge. http://www.timewarnercable.com/milwaukee/Products/Cable/CableCard_FAQs.html

We will see what happens when I get my bill. 

As a follow-up, I am receiving some pixelation on card 1 and severe pixelation on card 2. Both cards are authorized properly, so I believe it is a signal strength issue. A truck is coming out tomorrow to take a look.


----------



## simonkodousek

$2.50 per month? I got quoted $1.75 per month for each card.


----------



## Tallguy001

simonkodousek said:


> $2.50 per month? I got quoted $1.75 per month for each card.


My quote was $2.50 per card, so $5 total. Glad to see they are consistent in the same market!


----------



## jsmiley125

Tallguy001 said:


> The woman I spoke with simply quoted me $2.50 a month. Check out this FAQ and they don't mention an install charge.


I live in Columbus, Ohio, and am getting my two CableCARDs for my new TiVo HD this afternoon. Interestingly, the site for Time Warner Mid-Ohio supplies a lot more information about CableCARDs than the Milwaukee one. (Since I can't post links yet, Google Time Warner Columbus Ohio) They even tell you the installation price, and go over the features you will lose once you start using CableCARD. They even go so far as to tell you that the Switched Digital Channels will not be available.

I hope the installer is as knowledgeable as the web site...

Great, I just jinxed myself.


----------



## jsmiley125

Tallguy001 said:


> My quote was $2.50 per card, so $5 total. Glad to see they are consistent in the same market!


Here in Columbus, I was also quoted $2.50 per card, per month. And, a $19.95 installation fee.


----------



## jsmiley125

Sorry if this has been asked before, but is there anywhere one can get a definitive (or semi-definitive, or not-very-definitive) list of TWC Switched Digital channels, so those of us who are going with CableCARD will know what we're losing?


----------



## JoeSchueller

Here in Cincinnati, they are promising a multi-stream card for us (I broke down and bought one last night). The install is scheduled for Friday and we were emphatic that we wanted a multi-stream card (just like the one in the POS SA8300HD). They confirmed that the rental is $2.50 for one multi-stream card.


----------



## jsmiley125

JoeSchueller said:


> Here in Cincinnati, they are promising a multi-stream card for us (I broke down and bought one last night). The install is scheduled for Friday and we were emphatic that we wanted a multi-stream card (just like the one in the POS SA8300HD). They confirmed that the rental is $2.50 for one multi-stream card.


When I placed the service call for my CableCARDs, I thought asking for an m-card was pushing it. I figured it would just add to the confusion. If your installation goes well, then maybe I'll have them come back out and install an m-card down the road.


----------



## JoeSchueller

We'll see... the installer who put the SA8300 in was emphatic that this was the latest & greatest with the m-card in it. If nothing else the FCC's mandate caused TWC here to adopt m-cards faster so they could roll out these 8300 boxes - which are remarkable at pimping VOD/PPV.

I'll remain confident until they f it up.

Also, I sent a note to TWC yesterday asking for clarification on specifically what channels in my lineup would be unavailable with a UDCP device. Essentially, I want them to clarify "VARIES" in the chart at this address:
http://www.timewarnercable.com/Cincinnati/Products/Cable/CableCard_SA.html

We'll see what they say.


----------



## blah238

Hello, I'm considering a Tivo HD (already have an S2), and I'm in Austin (TW  ). Does TW Austin do M-Card, and will that allow me to view SDV channels? Apparantly a large number of TW Austin's channels are SDV and the Tivo HD with CableCards doesnt support them. But with a single M-Card it will? And will be able to dual-tune? At least that is what I've gathered so far. So if that's all correct, the only question is does TW Austin do M-Card?


----------



## randymac88

So, the TWCNYC tech is here. We're working on the first card into the new TiVoHD...and having some trouble with the firmware update. It's been about 30 minutes. We've gotten to a screen that says "Please wait...Acquiring Channel Information", encouraging, but now we're stuck there for about 10 minutes. Good thing he brought *8* cards with him.

Update:

First card gave us an error, that it "couldn't receive channel info, please call your cable operator". We're assuming that means its just a bad card, and have moved on to Card Two. One down, seven to go.


----------



## Tallguy001

blah238 said:


> Hello, I'm considering a Tivo HD (already have an S2), and I'm in Austin (TW  ). Does TW Austin do M-Card, and will that allow me to view SDV channels?


The multistream card will allow you to use two tuners with the one card, but I do not believe it will allow you to view SDV.


----------



## randymac88

Update: The TWCNYC tech is gone. Failure. Apparently, after a few tries and finally calling in to dispatch to ask for help, it came out that only the cards dated 6/11/06 or later would work. Of the eight cards that he brought, only one was dated 6/11/06, and we couldn't get it to work. To make matters worse, we had to reschedule for a week from saturday for them to come out with new 6/11/06+ cards. 

The clock is ticking on my ability to return this box and get out of my service contract, and right now I'm not feeling overly confident in TWC's ability to get this thing running.


----------



## ChrisFix

Just got a TiVo HD, and called TWC in Raleigh-Durham. 

After on hour, they don't know how to order a cable card without charging an additional $8.95 per card, which is the price for a Digital STB and Additional Digital Tier charge 
(broken down on my bill as $7.95 for Digital STB and $1 for Add'l Digital Tier (an "outlet" charge). 

The Cable Card is $1.75/month, so they want to charge me both the $8.95 Plus $1.75 per month per card ($10.91/month/card with taxes). So I will have to pay more for a CC than I do for an STB, and I don't even get an STB...that's a great deal!! 

All logic tells me that I should pay $1.75/card plus $1/card or "outlet" for Add'l Digital Tier. Anyone else here have this experience or know what to tell them to get a Cable Card at a sane price?

Update:
TWC called me back...they were ordering the card as though I had no other services (even though I have 2 HD DVRs and a Digital STB). They're now telling me it is $1.75/month and NO outlet fee for Digital Tier because I won't be able to receive VoD (I'll have to wait and see if that ends up being correct).

They did take off $20 from the $42.95 install charge...so I guess that's something.


----------



## jsmiley125

Got both CableCARDs working correctly (sort of; see below) in my TiVo HD here in Columbus, Ohio.

_So far_, the only major issue I have is that a number of the higher digital/HD channels on CableCARD 2 are extremely pixelated. To the point that the channels are not viewable. It doesn't bother me that much since I don't watch much on most of those channels. I did a check of the diagnostics for both cards on one of the channels in question and I couldn't really find any differences between the two, except that at one point card 1 showed 107 for RS Uncorrected, while all other times both cards showed 0. (Of course, I have NO IDEA what that means.) Card 2 shows "Not Ready - Waiting for EMMs" next to PowerKey status. Card 1 shows "Ready" for PowerKey Status. I'll have to look up what that means...

I don't seem to be missing any channels due to SDV. I am of course missing VOD and PPV, but that was expected.

During activation of CableCARD 1, after TWC sent the "hit" the TiVo suddenly stopped being able to display video. The interface screens and menus still worked (it showed programs in Now Playing, and continued to show CableCARD menus and diagnostics) but if I tried to play a recorded program or watch live TV, I got nothing but a blank screen. A restart of the TiVo fixed that. It could have been complete coincidence since a couple days ago the same thing happened and I wasn't doing anything with the CableCARD slots. After the restart card 1 activated and we went on to card 2. No problems with card 2 activation.

I've heard of the cards working fine (except for pixelation) for some people, and then suddenly one day they lose activation. We'll see how smooth things go, and hopefully I can find a resolution to the pixelated channels on card 2.


----------



## mshaw

Anyone have any experience getting a S3 added to an existing TW account in the Dallas area?

All these horror stories are making me think I ought to wait a little while before upgrading.... Any info appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Tallguy001

jsmiley125 said:


> I've heard of the cards working fine (except for pixelation) for some people, and then suddenly one day they lose activation. We'll see how smooth things go, and hopefully I can find a resolution to the pixelated channels on card 2.


I am now starting to think the pixelation problem is with the Tivo and not Time Warner. They have tried several more cards in slot 2, checked my signal, and I added an amp, all to no avail. I am quickly running out of ideas. My Scientific Atlanta cablecards have dates of December 2006, so they seem pretty new.


----------



## jsmiley125

Tallguy001 said:


> I am now starting to think the pixelation problem is with the Tivo and not Time Warner.


I totally agree. I haven't even gone through all that stuff yet, but from the troubleshooting I've done, I was able to duplicate the pixelation problem with the first CC in slot 1 if I setup slot 1 AFTER slot 2. I know you're not supposed to, but I did it anyway, and lo, same problem. CC 2 worked fine then. Seems it's whatever CC is setup 2nd. So that seems to indicate a TiVo box problem.

Call me naive, but I'm still hopeful TiVo can produce a software update to fix this, or at least acknowledge the problem since SO MANY people have reported the exact same thing.


----------



## George Cifranci

jsmiley125 said:


> Here in Columbus, I was also quoted $2.50 per card, per month. And, a $19.95 installation fee.


Yes that is what it was when I got my Series 3 installed in early January. Although back then the cards were $1.75 a month I think.

If you have any issues with your Time Warner Columbus Cable Card install send me a PM.

Also check out hdcolumbus.net if you haven't already.


----------



## George Cifranci

jsmiley125 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but is there anywhere one can get a definitive (or semi-definitive, or not-very-definitive) list of TWC Switched Digital channels, so those of us who are going with CableCARD will know what we're losing?


As far as I know, Time Warner Columbus hasn't said what channels are going SDV yet. But it is coming.


----------



## keefer37

So we just switched from DirecTV to Time Warner here in Raleigh-Durham. We have the Scientific Atlanta HD DVR in the living room and my wife and I can't stand it. It locks up. It misses recordings. It's unresponsive and it's just clunky. 

Is it "safe" in Raleigh Durham to call Time Warner and order two of the cable cards and pick up the new HD TiVo?


----------



## esfb8zs

keefer37 said:


> So we just switched from DirecTV to Time Warner here in Raleigh-Durham. We have the Scientific Atlanta HD DVR in the living room and my wife and I can't stand it. It locks up. It misses recordings. It's unresponsive and it's just clunky.
> 
> Is it "safe" in Raleigh Durham to call Time Warner and order two of the cable cards and pick up the new HD TiVo?


I just bought a Tivo HD from Circuit City in Apex, using a $40 off coupon for $218. I already had an install scheduled from Time Warner installing a HD DVR (theirs) today, and wanted to try it before I decided on the Tivo. I won't open the HD tivo yet, I'd like to see how the TWC DVR works... But after all these years of using Directv Tivos, I know I won't like it.

I'd also be curious to see how some Raleigh cable card installs go if anyone has any experience.


----------



## simonkodousek

esfb8zs said:


> I just bought a Tivo HD from Circuit City in Apex, using a $40 off coupon for $218. I already had an install scheduled from Time Warner installing a HD DVR (theirs) today, and wanted to try it before I decided on the Tivo. I won't open the HD tivo yet, I'd like to see how the TWC DVR works... But after all these years of using Directv Tivos, I know I won't like it.
> 
> I'd also be curious to see how some Raleigh cable card installs go if anyone has any experience.


Trust me, if you have used TiVo's, you will not like Time Warner's DVR service. :down:


----------



## Langree

simonkodousek said:


> Trust me, if you have used TiVo's, you will not like Time Warner's DVR service. :down:


+1000

I hope to be a TiVo HD owner soon.


----------



## pkscout

keefer37 said:


> Is it "safe" in Raleigh Durham to call Time Warner and order two of the cable cards and pick up the new HD TiVo?


I have a Series 3 and TWC. I didn't get CableCards for it, but I know at least one person on this board from this area has with no problems. One thing to keep in mind. TWC will not provide the digital simulcast of the analog channels below 100 to CableCard users because the are planning on moving those to SDV at some point in the future. So if you watch a great deal on 1-99 be prepared for a drop in quality. The analog signal from TWC is quite good, but it definitely isn't digital.

Because of that and the fact that I can get all the HD network stuff with an OTA antenna, I dropped back to standard cable when I got the S3.


----------



## dolfer

How many people have the option of an M-Card like TW Cincy provides? Wouldn't this solve the slot 2 pixelization issues?


----------



## mph005

Well, might as well post my experience with TivoHD and TWC Austin. 

Got a Tivo HD Monday evening. Called time warner as soon as I got home (and sat on hold for an hour, but somehow I expected this). Rep I spoke with knew what I wanted (even knew I wanted 2 cablecards before I even said so), and setup for Wednesday morning, got an 8-12 timeslot. 

8am came and 12pm went, no tech, no phone call. Called back in, and was told the tech was running late (yeah, I figured that one on my own), and he'll call me right back and let me know how long it will be. Hour later and no call, I had to get to work. 

Called TWC back at my office, and asked if the tech could come back later this evening when I'll be home (and got my $20 "on time guarantee" credit). This went on for a while, but the end result was I had the tech (himself) agree to come later tonight. 

So he shows up, and has 2 cards with him. Immediately says he's only handled cablecards once before, and not on a Tivo. I assure him this should be a painless process and we approach the Tivo. 

He places both cards in at the same time, I cringe. But, before I can say anything, I see the Tivo has detected a M-Card in slot 1 and an S-Card in slot 2. Awesome! 

I explain the whole M-Card vs S-Card, and he (sorta reluctantly) agrees with me that I only need the 1 card, and removes the S-Card. 

Right about here the Tivo CableCard diag screen shows that the CableCard is receiving a firmware update, and this takes a few minutes. 

He calls TWC, and asks whoever answers what he's supposed to do next. He reads the numbers, and we wait. 

After a few minutes, the M-Card is now reading Authorized. I begin to test channels. 

I get some digital channels (200 through the upper 500's), the local HD channels, but nothing in the normal analog range (2-99) or any other HD stuff. He says that the card will take some time to completely authorize, and that my channels will start to show up in small blocks over a period of time. 

I honestly don't know if I should believe him, but I agree to accept the card install as-is. If by tomorrow I still don't have all channels, I'll call in and try to see if it's something they can fix remotely (without needing a new card). 

So far, the channels I do receive are looking good. I have no technical issues so far, but it's only been a few hours. 

Plus, as I was heading off to bed, I forced a call and my Tivo just got an update, 8.1.7b. I have no idea what this fixed.


----------



## bkdtv

The new 8.1.7b update appears to fix the pixelization issues with Scientific Atlanta CableCards in the second slot. It will download the next time you connect to the Tivo service.

Good to see that Tivo got those issues resolved so quickly.


----------



## Tallguy001

bkdtv said:


> The new 8.1.7b update appears to fix the pixelization issues with Scientific Atlanta CableCards in the second slot. It will download the next time you connect to the Tivo service.
> 
> Good to see that Tivo got those issues resolved so quickly.


I can confirm this as well. Hopefully this will no longer be an issue.


----------



## SCSIRAID

keefer37 said:


> So we just switched from DirecTV to Time Warner here in Raleigh-Durham. We have the Scientific Atlanta HD DVR in the living room and my wife and I can't stand it. It locks up. It misses recordings. It's unresponsive and it's just clunky.
> 
> Is it "safe" in Raleigh Durham to call Time Warner and order two of the cable cards and pick up the new HD TiVo?


Come on in... the water is fine. My install was in September and was probably one of if not the first S3 for Raleigh. It took several hours but was successful.


----------



## dolfer

mph005 said:


> I get some digital channels (200 through the upper 500's), the local HD channels, but nothing in the normal analog range (2-99) or any other HD stuff. He says that the card will take some time to completely authorize, and that my channels will start to show up in small blocks over a period of time.
> 
> I honestly don't know if I should believe him, but I agree to accept the card install as-is. If by tomorrow I still don't have all channels, I'll call in and try to see if it's something they can fix remotely (without needing a new card).
> 
> So far, the channels I do receive are looking good. I have no technical issues so far, but it's only been a few hours.


The suspense is killing me!  Are the rest of your channels there???

Also, what kind of M-Card did you get? SA or Motorola?

My TW appt is set for Monday morning.


----------



## mph005

dolfer said:


> The suspense is killing me!  Are the rest of your channels there???
> 
> Also, what kind of M-Card did you get? SA or Motorola?
> 
> My TW appt is set for Monday morning.


Nope, so far nothing has changed. As of now, there's tons of channels missing, and not just the SDV stuff. No HD (other than local network stations), nothing in the 2-99 range, and a few in the 100-600 range.

Got off the phone earlier with a TW tech, who was surprising knowledgeable about Tivo's and cablecards. Verified the numbers and what I was supposed to be receiving and sent another authorization, no change.

Then she began to focus on the fact that I had an MCard at all (it's a SA). She was quite adamant that TW Austin does not have MCards, and I should have 2 cards in my Tivo. She then put me on hold to ask someone. Came back and said she verified that they do have some cable boxes with MCards, but only give out SCards for Tivo's. It was her belief that this was the problem.

Who knows. I'm sure the fact that it's an MCard and "they don't use those" isn't the real issue, but what do I know.

Not giving up quite yet though. I really want to avoid taking another day off work just to wait for a tech to come around.


----------



## mihalik

mph005 said:


> I get some digital channels (200 through the upper 500's), the local HD channels, but nothing in the normal analog range (2-99) or any other HD stuff. He says that the card will take some time to completely authorize, and that my channels will start to show up in small blocks over a period of time.


I have TW Austin, too and got a MCard installed tonight. I have the same thing with the channels not showing up. I get all the analog channels (not in the 2-99, but in the upper range) and the unencrypted HD channels. I got the same story from the installer about the blocks showing up. It has been a few hours and I've not seen an encrypted channel show up yet.


----------



## rateaustin

Quick summary
-------------------
*2 cablecard (scard) install in Austin, TX on HD Tivo
*Install lasted from 5:00pm - 7:15pm
*Tech did not know how to install cablecards and said that he was not told he would be installing on a Tivo. I did the install for him.
*Standard channels and local HD working. DiscoveryHD and other encrypted channels not working when tech left.
*Cablecard 2 is not working as well as 1. CBS HD and KLRU do not work most of the time and are heavily pixelated at best.
*The last image shows pixelation that appears on card 1. The same channel does not tune on card 2 as shown in the first two images.


----------



## rateaustin

Here is a timeline of the install of two cablecards in my HD Tivo

*5:00 p.m.* Tech arrived with 2 SA cablecards dated May 2006. The cards were not in mint condition visually.
*5:01 p.m.* Tech explained to me that I would not be able to receive any HD channels, VOD, or PPV with cablecards. He explained that the cablecard guru co-worker has only been able to get 2/100 cablecards to work. This is obviously bs...or is it?
*5:05 p.m.* I pointed tech to Tivo and he said that he had never done a Tivo cablecard install. He had no idea where the cards were supposed to go and was not familiar with the Tivo interface.
*5:10* I printed out the PDF instructions from tivo and explained the process to the tech. He seemed relieved that I knew about the install process. The tech wrote down the card serial numbers for his paperwork.
*5:15* I inserted the first card into slot 1 and the Tivo immediately recognized the card as an S-Card. The card started to install the firmware update after about 1-2 minutes and took about 5 minutes to complete (not 40-60 minutes).
*5:30* Tech calls in the cablecard # and Host ID. Both numbers are in the format 0-000-000-000-000. It took 10 minutes to relay two 13 digit numbers over the phone. The tech is not talking directly to Time Warner, so it takes another 15 minutes for the person that he called to call Time Warner and repeat the process.
*5:55* I inserted second card and relayed the cablecard and host id to the tech who called the number in to be relayed to Time Warner. This is the most ridiculous process that you can dream up for this. 
*6:15* Second card ok
*6:20* Standard channels are working ok, local HD channels work expect for CBS on card 2. All HD channels experience pixelation every 15-30 seconds. It's not horrible, but I hope that it is fixed by a Tivo update. Most channels above 1600 are not working. No Discovery HD (1617) - possibly not getting encrypted channels.
*6:30-7:00* Tech on the phone with dispatch attempting to close out ticket.
*7:15* Tech leaves without closing ticket and suggests that I call tech support if the remaining channels do not start working by tomorrow.


----------



## cableguy763

rateaustin,
Send me a pm with your info and I will try to make everything better tomorrow. I have been about 98% successful at fixing things over the phone.


----------



## BruceShultes

mph005 said:


> Nope, so far nothing has changed. As of now, there's tons of channels missing, and not just the SDV stuff. No HD (other than local network stations), nothing in the 2-99 range, and a few in the 100-600 range.
> 
> Then she began to focus on the fact that I had an MCard at all (it's a SA). She was quite adamant that TW Austin does not have MCards, and I should have 2 cards in my Tivo. She then put me on hold to ask someone. Came back and said she verified that they do have some cable boxes with MCards, but only give out SCards for Tivo's. It was her belief that this was the problem.
> 
> Who knows. I'm sure the fact that it's an MCard and "they don't use those" isn't the real issue, but what do I know.


As long as you can receive encrypted channels on both tuners and you only have a card in slot one, it has to be an Mcard.

As far as not receiving all your channels, in my experience and from what I have read on other threads, many TW outlets have problems assigning all your programming packages to a new card.

When I got two installed in my S3, it took multiple calls to TW before I was receiving everything on both cards.


----------



## sglynn

Is there any reader of this thread who is in the Milwaukee WI area and can report on the TW experience in activating Tivo HD DVR in place of the Warner cable box? I've had extremely good luck with my SciAtHD8300 from TW, but I would jump back to Tivo (through Weaknees) in a flash if someone can tell me the experience is tolerable. Thanks in advance for any advice or recounted experience with Milwaukee TW.


----------



## CaptDS9E

TWC NY customer here

Well I have to wait till this coming Thursday for the cable card installation on our 2 HD tivo's. The guy on the phone said Thursday (as in this past one), but he put the appointment for this coming Thursday so now this is a 2 week ordeal to get someone to install the cards. Best yet, we called 3 times on Thursday after no one showed up, and left our name/number for call back which is supposed to keep your spot in line for a rep. Guess when they called back. Two days later at 10 PM at night.


----------



## txagfan

CaptDS9E said:


> TWC NY customer here
> 
> Well I have to wait till this coming Thursday for the cable card installation on our 2 HD tivo's. The guy on the phone said Thursday (as in this past one), but he put the appointment for this coming Thursday so now this is a 2 week ordeal to get someone to install the cards. Best yet, we called 3 times on Thursday after no one showed up, and left our name/number for call back which is supposed to keep your spot in line for a rep. Guess when they called back. Two days later at 10 PM at night.


Must be a really long line...


----------



## pmiranda

blah238 said:


> Apparantly a large number of TW Austin's channels are SDV and the Tivo HD with CableCards doesnt support them.


Other folks have talked about what M-cards get you (not much in Austin since S-cards are cheap and there's nothing magic about an M-card that will give TiVo a transmitter). As for SDV, there really aren't that many switched channels yet. There's only one that I actually miss, but if you need the Spanish channels, religious/shopping channels, sports pack, ESPN2HD, nicktoons, A&E in HD, or that HD music channel, you'll be disappointed. The other switched channels are west-coast versions of premium channels, and the digital simulcast of the analog (2-99) channels. You still get the analog channels in analog, which in my experience is just as good as the digital simulcast from a TW DVR if you have good signal strength.


----------



## Tallguy001

sglynn said:


> Is there any reader of this thread who is in the Milwaukee WI area and can report on the TW experience in activating Tivo HD DVR in place of the Warner cable box? I've had extremely good luck with my SciAtHD8300 from TW, but I would jump back to Tivo (through Weaknees) in a flash if someone can tell me the experience is tolerable. Thanks in advance for any advice or recounted experience with Milwaukee TW.


Hi SGlynn,

I am in Milwaukee (Greendale) and picked up a TivoHD last Saturday (7/28). Cablecard install was scheduled for the following morning. The contractor showed up with 2 cablecards as requested, though he did not know what he was doing. I walked him through the instructions Tivo provided and I handled the remote. All-in-all, things went pretty smoothly with TW. The big problem was severe "macroblocking" on cablecard slot 2, but this turned out to be a Tivo issue (resolved with a software update). I do receive minor pixelation from time to time, but this also appears to be an issue with Tivo (see tivolovers.com blog for more). So, I can honestly say that TW was as easy to work with as I could have hoped.


----------



## angel35

Any one IN TWNYC.Know if you can get M- cards??. I jest got a Tivo HD and would like to get a M-card.Let me know


----------



## ChrisFix

TWC Raleigh-Durham told me they had M-Cards, and then the installation supervisor called the night before the install, to say he doesn't have any. He cancels my installation and the next available install is next Monday (two weeks from my initial call), and the b*****ds at TWC want to charge $42.95 Per Card for installation for the single stream cards.

They will bring an STB to your house and install it for $18.95. What a bunch of crooks.


----------



## ChrisFix

SCSIRAID said:


> Come on in... the water is fine. My install was in September and was probably one of if not the first S3 for Raleigh. It took several hours but was successful.


I'm also on TWC Raleigh-Durham. Did you get charged $42.95 per card for installation? Looking for ammo to fight them on this.


----------



## xplosivo

I just got off the phone with TWC-Raleigh and they are complete morons. I spoke with 3 different people, none of whom could tell me anything about cablecards. I finally am able to get to someone that even knows what an M-Card is and am immediately told that they aren't available. Then I am told that there is a $42.95 install charge PER CARD. (however, they were willing to waive one of those charges if I had both cards installed at the same time. Gee, thanks!)

I want to switch back to Tivo in the worst way, however, I am getting HORRIBLY gun shy about the cablecard thing. I know this is what TWC wants to have happen, but you know, it's working. Can someone in Raleigh tell me it's worth it? Is SDV something I have to worry about? Are their any issues that I need to be aware of beyond the obvious ones? Can you recommend someone at TWC-Raleigh that isn't stupid that I can speak with about this?


----------



## SugarBowl

xplosivo said:


> I just got off the phone with TWC-Raleigh and they are complete morons. I spoke with 3 different people, none of whom could tell me anything about cablecards. I finally am able to get to someone that even knows what an M-Card is and am immediately told that they aren't available. Then I am told that there is a $42.95 install charge PER CARD. (however, they were willing to waive one of those charges if I had both cards installed at the same time. Gee, thanks!)
> 
> I want to switch back to Tivo in the worst way, however, I am getting HORRIBLY gun shy about the cablecard thing. I know this is what TWC wants to have happen, but you know, it's working. Can someone in Raleigh tell me it's worth it? Is SDV something I have to worry about? Are their any issues that I need to be aware of beyond the obvious ones? Can you recommend someone at TWC-Raleigh that isn't stupid that I can speak with about this?


Might want to ask here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=147473&page=269&pp=30

I have a series 3, but have not gotten cable cards. I believe there are a few people over there that have cable cards.


----------



## drummsticks

Hello, I am also from the Milwaukee area and just got a TivoHD. I called TW asap to schedule the cable card installation. The woman on the phone told me that they do not support Tivo (even after I had pointed her to their website where it says they do). Even after all this discussion she was still going to allow me to schedule an installation for two cable cards in two TVs. 

Did anyone need to tell them the cards were for TVs in order to get the contractor to their house? If so, does it matter what kind of TV you tell them you have? All cable cards should be the same, right?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dolfer

Just got off of the phone with Time Warner Cincinnati technician who told me that M-Cards are only allocated for TW boxes. 

Thus, I will have to use 2 S-Cards.

Is this legal under FCC rules?


----------



## Tallguy001

drummsticks said:


> Hello, I am also from the Milwaukee area and just got a TivoHD. I called TW asap to schedule the cable card installation. The woman on the phone told me that they do not support Tivo (even after I had pointed her to their website where it says they do). Even after all this discussion she was still going to allow me to schedule an installation for two cable cards in two TVs.
> 
> Did anyone need to tell them the cards were for TVs in order to get the contractor to their house? If so, does it matter what kind of TV you tell them you have? All cable cards should be the same, right?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I believe I used the term "device." The cable cards are all the same, so if letting them believe they are for a TV gets them out there, then so be it.


----------



## randymac88

angel35 said:


> Any one IN TWNYC.Know if you can get M- cards??. I jest got a Tivo HD and would like to get a M-card.Let me know


No, they are not available in New York City. They are supplied (and come pre-installed) in the new SA8300HDC boxes, but they are not offered to customers individually for TiVo use.


----------



## ChrisFix

xplosivo said:


> Can you recommend someone at TWC-Raleigh that isn't stupid that I can speak with about this?


Also completely frustrated with crappy TWC Raleigh-Durham customer service...I think you will have a very hard time finding someone there who fits your request!! They are making it as painful as possible to get CCs - $42.95 EACH to install is absurd.


----------



## drummsticks

Tallguy001 said:


> I believe I used the term "device." The cable cards are all the same, so if letting them believe they are for a TV gets them out there, then so be it.


Sweet deal, thanks for the help.

I'll ask when I make the app again, but did you get an M-Card or a did you need two cards?


----------



## jbaum

My existing Series 3 has died, I'm replacing it. Can I swap the cable cards or do I need TWC to come out again?


Jonathan


----------



## pkscout

dolfer said:


> Just got off of the phone with Time Warner Cincinnati technician who told me that M-Cards are only allocated for TW boxes.
> 
> Thus, I will have to use 2 S-Cards.
> 
> Is this legal under FCC rules?


It probably violates the spirit of the regulations while remaining true to the letter. I'd say if they aren't going to charge you any differently for the two cards than one that it doesn't matter. But I'm sure they want to charge you for two installs, two cards, and probably extra outlet fees.

Nothing to do but complain and watch as the FCC ignores you. They don't care.


----------



## jsmiley125

jbaum said:


> My existing Series 3 has died, I'm replacing it. Can I swap the cable cards or do I need TWC to come out again?
> Jonathan


You should be able to put them in your new TiVo (Slot 1 first, of course) one at a time, and have TWC un-pair and then re-pair them over the phone.

I would try not to mention to them that you've taken them out of one device and placed them in another; it might confuse them (they're easily confused) and cause them to send a technician out.

Basically you just want them to un-pair and re-pair both cards, which should not require a technician to come out at all.


----------



## Tallguy001

drummsticks said:


> Sweet deal, thanks for the help.
> 
> I'll ask when I make the app again, but did you get an M-Card or a did you need two cards?


The rep I spoke with had no idea what an M-Card was. I figured it was a losing battle to try and explain but you could get someone who does know what it is, so it is definitely worth a shot!


----------



## jsmiley125

I didn't see this issue mentioned in any other threads, so I thought I'd ask about it here...

OK, so I've had my TiVo HD for one week, three days. I had the pixelation issues with CC2; they MOSTLY went away after the August 1st software update. I still get some pixelation now and then, but I have faith in TiVo...

But now, something else is bothering me more and more: when my TiVo HD is left untouched for a long time, say about 7 hours or more, my analog channels disappear. They all go black. However, my digital channels are all fine. (Except for the occasional pixelation)

I've tried changing channels up and down, inputting a different channel number, going to TiVo Central and then back out, checking diagnostics, pulling the cablecards out and then putting them back in... nothing. Only the digital channels show up.

The one thing that DOES fix the problem is restarting my TiVo. After that, everything is back to normal... until the next time I leave the TiVo alone for more than 7 hours. Poor thing just needs attention.

This has happend three times. Anyone else seen this? If I could be assured that this was indeed a hardware problem and nothing that another software update could fix then I'm more than happy to go back to Best Buy and return it. But I'd like to know if I'm alone or not.


----------



## rgura

I had been successfully using a TiVo Series 3 with 2 cable cards for nearly 1 year, but then I made the mistake of selling my house and buying another.

Initially I brought all my gear from the old house to the new house, plugged it in and waited. On the day of installation, the contract-installer (not a TWC employee) turned something on at the street and magically the S3 worked without issues. However he then stated that he needed to unpair and pair the cable cards to get them over to my account. Alas things stopped working. We experienced some success and some failure, until ultimately I sent him home.

Working through TWC technical support, we were able to get most everything working with the exception of channel 818 (Adult Alternative Music) and 1521 (CBS Affiliate). If it were up to me, I would have left well enough alone and called it mostly working, however it just so happens that my wife likes listening to 818 all day long and watches Days of our Life on 1521.

On Tuesday August 7, 2007 I called TWC Technical Support, they attempted the standard send a signal and unpair and pair troubleshooting techniques to no avail. My to my surprise, they had opening for installers from 7am-10am the following day. Fortunately I work from home so waiting on the cable guy is not that bad for me.

The cable guy called around 9:00 AM and arrived promptly at 9:15 AM. The installed seemed very knowledgeable however he stated that he does not see CableCards all that often. I showed him the problems and he proceeded through a very rigorous troubleshooting process checking the signal strength with his meter, at the wall, at the OnQ panel, etc. He also had a standard Scientific Atlanta HD cable box, which oddly seemed to work w/o problems. He then proceeded outside checking the signal strength at the house and at the street.

Eventually he found signal loss somewhere between the house and the street.

While he took about 2 hours, he never gave up and ultimately his persistence paid off.

I am very happy with Time Warner Austin today and everything that I want is indeed working through my beloved TiVo S3.

Here is my advice to S3 owners or those planning a purchase: 
	Plan to be home for the entire day of the installation 
	Read up yourself on the CableCard installation process 
	When scheduling, insist that you get an installer that is an employee of TWC, not a contractor 
	Have a printed copy of the TiVo Instructions for CableCard Installers  
	While it might not be practical, it helps to have additional CableCard devices in your home 
	Thank the installer when he/she does things the right way!


----------



## richcole99

Having cable card troubles! I have a new Series3 (crazy-expensive model!)

Got two cable cards installed by a technician:

*one tuner gets all the channels I am supposed to receive

*the other tuner only gets some channels (and none of the non-network HD channels that I'm entitled to)

Time Warner has been here twice now; each time, they claim the cards are functional and programmed to receive all channels.

So, has anyone had a similar problem? Is it really the cable cards? Could it be <shudder> the Tivo itself? I'm a rabid Tivo fan, so I hate to even mention that.


----------



## Jeffner76

HELP! My series 3 HD (300 hr) arrived yesterday, I was sooo excited. Sat down and did the whole reverently unwrap the box thing. As I started going through the instrustructions, I realized I needed two cable cards. I had only ordered one. My appointment is this afternoon between 6 and 9. Last night I called TW-Charlotte and requested the tech bring 2 cable cards. HUGE mistake. HUGE. They absolutely refused to provide 2 cards since I do not have 2 hd tvs. A supervisor finally got on the line and stated that the FCC only requires they provide one and the company has made a policy decision and will only provide one card for TIVO users. I, of course, went into my "as soon as I locate alternate providers, I will cancel every service I have with TW" rant; not realizing at the time that the series 3 requires a cable feed!! (Idjut me).

I cannot begin to tell you how livid I am about this development. Called TIVO last night, they were helpful and "escalated" me to a higher level of customer service that would apparently conference in TW and tell them they had to provide the card. Hold time was stated to be 5 minutes...after 20 I gave up (I was on my cell phone and running up minutes like crazy). 

I am calling back this AM when their phone lines open.

Has anyone else in Charlotte recieved this schtick from TW? Have you had any success?? I would appreciate any advice. Also, recommendations on other high speed internet providers would be appreciated!!! No need to give them any more cash than I have too.


----------



## Jeffner76

richcole99 said:


> Having cable card troubles! I have a new Series3 (crazy-expensive model!)
> 
> Got two cable cards installed by a technician:
> 
> *one tuner gets all the channels I am supposed to receive
> 
> *the other tuner only gets some channels (and none of the non-network HD channels that I'm entitled to)
> 
> Time Warner has been here twice now; each time, they claim the cards are functional and programmed to receive all channels.
> 
> So, has anyone had a similar problem? Is it really the cable cards? Could it be <shudder> the Tivo itself? I'm a rabid Tivo fan, so I hate to even mention that.


 How did you get 2 cable cards????!!!

PS - Everything I have googled indicates its not the tivo box...it's the techs or the cards. Try calling customer service w/o the tech present.


----------



## pkscout

Jeffner76 said:


> HELP! My series 3 HD (300 hr) arrived yesterday, I was sooo excited. Sat down and did the whole reverently unwrap the box thing. As I started going through the instrustructions, I realized I needed two cable cards. I had only ordered one. My appointment is this afternoon between 6 and 9. Last night I called TW-Charlotte and requested the tech bring 2 cable cards. HUGE mistake. HUGE. They absolutely refused to provide 2 cards since I do not have 2 hd tvs. A supervisor finally got on the line and stated that the FCC only requires they provide one and the company has made a policy decision and will only provide one card for TIVO users. I, of course, went into my "as soon as I locate alternate providers, I will cancel every service I have with TW" rant; not realizing at the time that the series 3 requires a cable feed!! (Idjut me).
> 
> I cannot begin to tell you how livid I am about this development. Called TIVO last night, they were helpful and "escalated" me to a higher level of customer service that would apparently conference in TW and tell them they had to provide the card. Hold time was stated to be 5 minutes...after 20 I gave up (I was on my cell phone and running up minutes like crazy).
> 
> I am calling back this AM when their phone lines open.
> 
> Has anyone else in Charlotte recieved this schtick from TW? Have you had any success?? I would appreciate any advice. Also, recommendations on other high speed internet providers would be appreciated!!! No need to give them any more cash than I have too.


Just tell them you have two CableCard ready devices and that you want two CableCards. If they insist on knowing what it is, tell them again it's a TiVo with two CableCard slots. If they tell you that you can only have one card, tell them fine, you want one M-card then. If they won't provide it, file a complaint with the FCC.


----------



## heschong

pkscout said:


> Just tell them you have two CableCard ready devices and that you want two CableCards. If they insist on knowing what it is, tell them again it's a TiVo with two CableCard slots. If they tell you that you can only have one card, tell them fine, you want one M-card then. If they won't provide it, file a complaint with the FCC.


I told TW in Charlotte that I had a Tivo and needed two cable cards. While they had apparently never heard of putting a cable card in a Tivo, they didn't give me any hassle around getting two. They kept asking what kind of TV I had, and I patiently explained that the cable cards weren't going to go into the TV, but into the Tivo. After about 10 minutes on hold while they consulted with tech support to find out if they supported Tivo, they sent a tech out.

FYI - When the tech arrived, he had 3 cable cards with him, as apparently they often have bad cards. Both mine worked fine, but your installer may bring more than one and you may be able to get him to add it to your order when he shows up.


----------



## iota

Just wanted to post my (frustrating) experience with Time-Warner Columbus here in Ohio.

*Saturday 8/4* - Picked up TiVo HD at Circuit City for $250 (just asked them to match a price I had previously seen on their site, they did it without any delay). Called Time-Warner immediately after picking up the box and told them I needed two CableCARDs.

The person I spoke to told me "No problem! Just bring your DVR to the office and we'll give you two CableCARDs. The office near you is closed, but the one way across town is open for another hour!" Perfect! I drive the 30 minutes across town (to the Alum Creek office) and I'm told "CableCARDs? We don't have those, we never have. You have to have a technician come out and 'wire them up' for you."

On the long drive home from the office, I call Time-Warner again; I tell the guy that I just need someone to bring the CableCARDs over so that I could set up my TiVo, and I wanted it as soon as possible since I had now wasted my afternoon driving around. He told me that I could make an appointment for a technician to come out in about a week and a half, but there was no way to get anyone else out sooner. When I asked to speak to a supervisor, he said that I could not speak to one; when I told him that the situation was so frustrating that I had to consider the possibility of switching providers, he said "I'll go ahead and just disconnect your service for you now." I of course asked again to speak to his supervisor, and he hung up on me.

I called back later (after I had cooled off) and was able to get an appointment for someone to come out on Wednesday 8/8. Frustrated that I will have to miss work just to have someone drop off a tiny device, I accepted it so that I could at least get the TiVo HD working as it should.

*Wednesday 8/8* - Technician shows up in the middle of the scheduled block; he says he's in a hurry, and puts both of the CableCARDs in the TiVo HD at the same time, calls his dispatcher to tell them that he has finished the appointment, and tells me to call customer service in 10 minutes. He leaves, I wait 10 minutes, and call customer service. They tell me that I need to wait another hour. I wait an hour, and the TiVo still has no signal; the CableCARD CP Screen shows "Waiting for CP Auth," so I call again. They tell me that they have "sent a signal" to the CARDs and that they can't keep me on the phone while I wait.

Nothing happens. I call again, they send a signal. I call again, and again, and again. Some times I get through to someone who can "send a signal", some times they tell me the wait, most times they tell me that only a technician at my house can help me. Eventually, someone "sends a signal" that allows me to get the basic cable channels, 1-99, but nothing else (none of the 'encrypted' channels, like Showtime or DiscoveryHD).

After about 4 hours of calling and waiting, I call TiVo CableCARD support. After a long wait, I get through to the most helpful person of the night. He explains that the "Waiting for CP Auth" means that my card never received the provisioning information from the cable headend. He agrees to 3-way call with Time-Warner; after a long wait (during which we listened to "Please continue to hold!" every 3 seconds without music) we get through to someone. They explain that the CableCARD provisioning system has been offline all day, which is why no one can help me. We don't get anywhere with them and eventually give up, still "Waiting for CP Auth".

*Thursday 8/9* - After work, I call TiVo again. They set up a 3-way call with Time-Warner; we finally get through to someone who says that CableCARD issues are handled by their RoadRunner internet techs! After being transferred (against our better judgement) and a long wait, we are told that RoadRunner only provides support for computers -- NOT CableCARDs. The TiVo tech asks me to call Time-Warner, then call them back once I have someone who can help out on the line.

I call back to Time-Warner a few more times and finally get a nice young lady who actually accepts the challenge of fixing my CableCARDs. After 45 minutes of her "sending signals", she finally realizes that the cards were never paired with their system at all. After pairing the cards, my "Waiting for CP Auth" goes away almost immediately, but I still cannot access any encrypted channels. It is at this point that the helpful young woman realized something that no one else had: when my CableCARDs were first added to my account, the person who set up the work order "accidentally" removed my cable TV service, so I was only receiving the basic channels. After a few moments, all of my channels came in crystal clear over both CableCARDs, and I was satisfied.

Total time spent on the phone with Time-Warner (including waiting time): 5 hours 51 minutes
Total time spent on the phone with TiVo (including waiting time): 1 hour 38 minutes
Time it should have taken to resolve this: 5 minutes, and no time off from work waiting for a technician to give me something I could have picked up at the cable company office

Oh well. At least it works now...


----------



## toxicpenguin

Hi All... first of all thank you all for the excellent suggestions and information posted on this forum... i guess I owe a lot to the comments on the forum for having a relatively painless experience.

I just had TWC come in and install my Cable cards and everything went smoothly, infact I have a perfectly working setup as of now (fingers crossed).

Here is how it all went. Maybe you all can use some or all information here to make your setup smooth.

I got my tivoHD on 8/3, and i immediately connected it, and updated it with Tivo for latest software updates. I did that on 8/3, reran the updates manually on 8/4, 8/5 and 8/6 ... nothing new dloaded, but did it anyways.

I had a technician scheduled on 8/8, therefore based on suggestions on the forum, I called TWC on 8/6 and asked them to make a note to bring in Cable cards which were 6/06 or newer.

8/8 - Day of reckoning.
4:30 - TWC technician showed up with 2 Scientific Atlanta cards, both dated 04/07 (yippie!!) :up: , however both were S cards, not M cards. I asked the extremely skeptical technician about previous setups, which seemingly went horrendous. 
He put in both cards Slot 1 then Slot 2, and went to Cable Card setup. Updated both of them BEFORE he could call TWC for authorize them. Took about 15 mins to get both updated.
4:50 - Cards updated, called in TWC to get both cards authorized. Took about 5 mins to get that done.
5:00 - Began messing with channels, however none showed up (bummer). Although Tivo asked me to run guided setup, I chose not to run it at this time (based on computers... i like to reset after any hardware change) I reset the Tivo (without going thro the guided setup) and waited for it to come back on. Here I noticed something strange. After the powering up screen, my TV went blank with a message "not supported mode" (this is from my TV not TIVO). The message was on the screen for almost 5 mins, and the Tivo remote was non responsive. I thought the machine hung, so i hard reset it one more time. This time I went to make coffee. It took me 10 mins to get back, seems the same message popped up but waiting the 10 mins got the Tivo to power up.
5:20 : Technician wanted me to flip thro channels (which none showed up) ... so we decided to go thro the guided setup
5:50 : Guided setup completed. Tivo powered up again, This time channels 1,2,4,6,7,8,10 were displaying. No cable channels, no HD, no HBO.
6:00 : He remembered from his previous experience, if PBS HD shows up, the problem is at the center, not Tivo. We tuned in to PBS ... voila it worked!!!
6:05 : Called in, rehit the cable cards, and slowly channels started coming on!!!!
6:25 : All channels were displaying!!! All HD, regular, digital, HBO ESPN everything!!! AWESOME. The only channel that does not work.... A&E channel 16 (who cares)

Well he left, I went out got a celebratory beer, came back, and was messing around witht the Tivo, realized... Slot 1 Cable card works, Slot 2 DOES NOT WORK!!!!!!!!!

So I went to the Cable Card Diagnostics screen, both cards showed as active. Painfully I compared each line between both cards to see what is it that Slot 1 has that Slot 2 is missing.

Here was the difference

Cable Card CP Screen : PowerKey Status was Ready in Slot 1, Waiting in Slot 2

Cable Card Diag Screen : Showed message "please call TWC" in Slot 2

Called TWC asked for someone who had set up Cable Cards before. The technician was all paniky and said she will schedule another technician to come out.
All I asked her to do was to check if cable card was showing as active and to hit it one more time. Gave her the Cable card ID (its a bunch of letters), she sent out a signal, found that the card was not activated. 

Activated it, I rebooted the tivo, she sent a signal, 15 mins later.... the damn card was working.

Everything is working perfectly now. I still have pixelations on HD channels (once every say 20 mins).... but overall it is working fine. Ill keep you posted if any changes occur. 

Ill check on the forum every day so if someone has questions and I can help, please post them and ill answer to the best I can

Cheers all and thanks again!!!


----------



## jbaum

toxicpenguin said:


> Hi All... first of all thank you all for the excellent suggestions and information posted on this forum... i guess I owe a lot to the comments on the forum for having a relatively painless experience.
> 
> How did you to get the right person at TWC? I just replaced by dead series 3 and a new one and switched the cards myself. I get all the non premium channels, but the premium one say I need to be authorized. I do get PBS
> 
> The CSR kept complaining about cablecards and said he needs to send someone out. How do I get the existing cards reauthorized? Seems silly to have someone to come out since I know they work.


----------



## Jeffner76

Hey everyone...after all the hell TWC put me through, the tech who showed up was great! He had two cable cards and didn't hesitate to install both of them. I have no idea if they are m cards or s cards. The install went pretty smoothly and it was the tech's first time installing cable cards, period. 

A few tips:

-have the "instructions for cable card installers" for the tech. Make sure they know how to follow directions!
-lie when you order cable cards! Tell them you have two hd tvs. They view TIVO as a competitor (ha! tivo is way out of their league!) and have no interest in helping you. The techs could care less...


So far, my tivo is working great. Now I'm just getting all of my programming up and running on the new S3 HD...who knew I had so many shows and preferences on the old S2!
Good luck - -


----------



## Jeffner76

Thank you - I did email the FCC!! Agggh...all is good now, see post...


----------



## randymac88

toxicpenguin said:


> Everything is working perfectly now. I still have pixelations on HD channels (once every say 20 mins).... but overall it is working fine. Ill keep you posted if any changes occur.


You don't know how good this is to hear - I've yet to see a TWC Manhattan success story. I had my first tech appointment last tuesday (failed firmware updates - old cards), and they're coming tomorrow afternoon. I've called TWCNYC to beg them to bring the newest possible cards and (hopefully) perform the firmware updates before coming to my place.

I am so hoping that it works so I can move on to more "advanced" problems like pixelation and slow menus.


----------



## Zaph32

I'm having a terrible experience with time-warner so far. I was scheduled for cablecard "install' today between 8 and 11am (something I had to wait 2 weeks for) and got a no-show.

I called them 5 times today and got nothing but lies. "He's on the way." "He'll be there in 30 mins" etc.

Here it is, 5:22pm and no installer, no phone call, no nothing. I am livid.

Who can I complain to about this?


----------



## CaptDS9E

Well I have a pretty good TWC Queens NY story. As i mentioned a few pages back the customer service rep told me one day, but it was actually a week later. So i had to wait 2 1/2 weeks to get the 4 cards for the two HD Tivo's. This was the entire worst part it turns out. Just getting someone to come and install. So the installer comes yesterday, but has no cable cards at all. For some reason it was not on the work order (idiotic customer rep). My brother who was home told the guy our entire ordeal. Guy was not surprised at all with what happened. So as my brother calls him "the nicest installer ever" said he would go get the cards and be back in 30 minutes. He gets back, and starts the install. He has done many Tivo HD install's in the last few months with little problem. All four cards finally get installed. Says the premium's etc.. will work withen 30 minutes. He went to another service call nearby, but would call my brother to make sure everything was alright not only with the cable cards, but the other left over box's in our house as they have to reset also. He called back three times over the course of the day making sure everything was working. Beautiful. Brother checked and everything worked. All 4 cards. Last night I came home. My brothers cards were fine. However for some reason my first card was acting strange. So i called TWC, and got another person who actually knows what they are talking about (two in one day, we were on a roll). Mentions that some of the others need at least to run over night for some other batch updates and such. If there is a problem call back this morning. However i wake up and all is good. Every station works perfectly fine including all HD, HD extra and premium movie channels on every card. Guess we got lucky with actually having a great installer, and someone on the phone who actually knew what the hell they were talking about.


----------



## Zaph32

Well, I got stiffed. And didn't even get a call.

I called TW 7 times over the course of the day, and got various stories about when he would arrive, none of which came true.

If I hadn't already dumped my HR10-250's I'd be going back to DirecTV with a quickness.


----------



## grwatlanta

I just received my upgraded series 3 from Weaknees yesterday. I called Time Warner Chapel Hill to schedule installation of the cable cards. The service representative said that she had never heard of a component that takes two cards. She insisted that I must pay a $42.95 service fee for each card. I challenged that and said I had read on the internet that only one service fee is charged for these easy installations. She checked with her supervisor who also insisted that two fees must be charged. She said that if I could find on the internet where it said only one fee should be charged, she would honor it. On the Time Warner web site I found the page that listed the fees and it said nothing about charges per card. She still insisted that she had to charge me twice for this service. She justified that they needed this extra charge because of the cost to "roll" the truck and the fact that the technician may need to spend up to 60 minutes to install.

I went ahead to schedule the installation and hope I will find a way to get the fee reduced.

Have others experienced this problem? If so, were you successful in getting charged only one fee for service installation?


----------



## ScratchFury

Zaph32, Time Warner has a gurantee that if they don't show up, they owe you money.


----------



## ScratchFury

grwatlanta, I have never been charged a service fee for installation or a truck roll ever! But I don't live in your area. The only thing I pay is $3.50 a month total for just having the CableCARDs.


----------



## Zaph32

Scratch, yeah, they put a $20 credit on my account. (Whee.) I still have nothing.


----------



## mitomac

grwatlanta said:


> She insisted that I must pay a $42.95 service fee for each card. I challenged that and said I had read on the internet that only one service fee is charged for these easy installations.
> Have others experienced this problem? If so, were you successful in getting charged only one fee for service installation?


Greetings neighbor,

TWC in Durham -- I also got hit with the $42.95 per card install fee. Ouch, $86 for the privilege of Tivo. The install took 2 days and approximately 6 hours. Most of the time was spent while the tech (a contractor) waited on hold with TWC.

All is working now, but we are experiencing the macroblocking issues on many channels. Thinking of taking the tivo hd back, but then I'm out the $86... Between a rock and hard place.

mitomac


----------



## littlelibo

The tech just left my house... Here's the weird thing. He installed 2 cards which had stickers on them that say "1 way"

When we inserted the first one, the screen showed "multi-stream"

He said that can't be right and installed the second one anyway.

When they left, i got a message telling me to remove the second card as it won't be used...

So... is there a way to tell what I have?


----------



## mercurial

grwatlanta said:


> I just received my upgraded series 3 from Weaknees yesterday. I called Time Warner Chapel Hill to schedule installation of the cable cards. The service representative said that she had never heard of a component that takes two cards. She insisted that I must pay a $42.95 service fee for each card. I challenged that and said I had read on the internet that only one service fee is charged for these easy installations. She checked with her supervisor who also insisted that two fees must be charged. She said that if I could find on the internet where it said only one fee should be charged, she would honor it. On the Time Warner web site I found the page that listed the fees and it said nothing about charges per card. She still insisted that she had to charge me twice for this service. She justified that they needed this extra charge because of the cost to "roll" the truck and the fact that the technician may need to spend up to 60 minutes to install.
> 
> I went ahead to schedule the installation and hope I will find a way to get the fee reduced.
> 
> Have others experienced this problem? If so, were you successful in getting charged only one fee for service installation?


I had two S3's setup here in Cary and got "lucky". It confused them enough installing 4 CCs in 2 devices that they only charged the installation fee once per box instead of per-card. (Though they'd said it was per-card originally.) Of course, it also took them 4-5 trips and many hours before they got it right too...


----------



## littlelibo

I am checking the rest of my channels and I am not getting my ESPNHD, ESPN2HD or HBOHD channels...

Also, my HDNET, MOJO, & UHD are coming in with no audio

Any help?


----------



## ChrisFix

littlelibo said:


> The tech just left my house... Here's the weird thing. He installed 2 cards which had stickers on them that say "1 way"
> 
> When we inserted the first one, the screen showed "multi-stream"
> 
> He said that can't be right and installed the second one anyway.
> 
> When they left, i got a message telling me to remove the second card as it won't be used...
> 
> So... is there a way to tell what I have?


If the TiVo is reporting that card 1 is a multi-stream card, then that is what you have. You can't use a card in slot 2 with a multi in slot 1...nor would you want/need to. The multi-stream card will serve both tuners. Take out the card in slot 2 and tune to a channel on both tuners...it should work fine. Return the other card if you are paying per card, as you don't need it.


----------



## toxicpenguin

Jbaum, I dont know if you can request a specific agent on the phone, but the one that helped me was extension 1170 .. I called around 8pm on a weekday to the Manhattan phone number. However, considering you have a NEW box, it means a new install unfortunately. So I am guessing they will come out to you anyways. However, REMEMBER ... if the install goes well, check your cable lineup for BOTH cards (pressing the watch live tv button repeatedly switches between cable cards). run thro channels for both cards. Thats the mistake I made, checked only one which is why i had to call back to activate the other.


----------



## toxicpenguin

Randymac88 - You don't know how good this is to hear - I've yet to see a TWC Manhattan success story. I had my first tech appointment last tuesday (failed firmware updates - old cards), and they're coming tomorrow afternoon. I've called TWCNYC to beg them to bring the newest possible cards and (hopefully) perform the firmware updates before coming to my place. 

Check the cards before he installs them, I had to call 3 days in advance, leave a note on the order number to get new cards. Also, before the installer puts cards in, write down the cable card serial numbers ... should be 9 letters (eg PKdhdhZPL). Very useful to have once the installer leaves and you need to call in for a problem.

A suggestion... keep your old cable box for a week atleast before you turn it in. Sometimes you may have a problem and will be frustrating to have no TV at all!! I still have my old setup hooked up, which I will disconnect next week when I am confident with the new setup


----------



## ChrisFix

grwatlanta said:


> I just received my upgraded series 3 from Weaknees yesterday. I called Time Warner Chapel Hill to schedule installation of the cable cards. The service representative said that she had never heard of a component that takes two cards. She insisted that I must pay a $42.95 service fee for each card. I challenged that and said I had read on the internet that only one service fee is charged for these easy installations. She checked with her supervisor who also insisted that two fees must be charged. She said that if I could find on the internet where it said only one fee should be charged, she would honor it. On the Time Warner web site I found the page that listed the fees and it said nothing about charges per card. She still insisted that she had to charge me twice for this service. She justified that they needed this extra charge because of the cost to "roll" the truck and the fact that the technician may need to spend up to 60 minutes to install.
> 
> I went ahead to schedule the installation and hope I will find a way to get the fee reduced.
> 
> Have others experienced this problem? If so, were you successful in getting charged only one fee for service installation?


I'm also in Chapel Hill, and have had the same conversation with TWC as you have. They are insisting on $42.95 per card...even though it isn't listed anywhere on their web site. They charge $18.95 to bring and install an STB...seems fair in some anti-competitive universe.

I was originally told that I could get an M Card and had scheduled that install, which was canceled by the installation supervisor because "we don't have any M-Cards". I then rescheduled to have two cards installed...but decided to cancel that to see if the pixelation issues are fixed during my 30 day return period. If not, it's going back. I didn't want to waste $86 on TWC for something I might return.

I'd been pretty happy with TWC but their CC policies just suck:
- No M Cards
- No Digital Simulcast
- $42.95 Per Card to install with no option to self install (which I'd do in a heartbeat)
- $5.50 Per Month to rent ($1.75 each + $1 each for premiums)

Then there is the added bonus of:
- No VoD
- No SVD

Between the cost to install CCs ($86), the TWC monthly ($5.50), cost of TiVo box ($299) & cost of TiVo service ($299) it has gotten very expensive per month, even over a 36 month period ($24.50 / Month).


----------



## littlelibo

littlelibo said:


> I am checking the rest of my channels and I am not getting my ESPNHD, ESPN2HD, UHD or HBOHD channels...
> 
> Also, my HDNET and MOJO are coming in with no audio
> 
> Any help?


Still can't get these...help


----------



## rateaustin

The Time Warner cablecard installation process can be summarized in one word: cluster****. The first problem is that Time Warner sends out contractors that have not been trained to install cablecards and have not been told that they will be installing cablecards. You might think from reading this forum that some kind of advanced skills are required to install cablecards and it's not possible to train every last installer. It is NOT TRUE. There is no need for an installer to come out at all other than to attempt to confuse the customer about cablecards. The installation process is easy. You plug in two cards and phone in 2 number sequences per card. The entire process should take at most 20 minutes or even less if you are lucky enough to get cablecards that do not require an automatic firmware update. *The reason that you want an installer that is experienced with Tivo cablecard installs is that they know how to work around the obstacles put in place or not addressed by Time Warner.* Unlike a pcmcia network card for your laptop, cablecards do not get pulled in and out of computers repeatedly. That is why I cannot understand how the cablecards that were used for my Tivo install were scratched and dented like a 5 year old pc card that was finally replaced by a new laptop with built in wireless. The installer told me that he was initially given a cablecard with a piece of cardboard taped around it to hold it together. No joke. Where is Time Warner getting these cards? Are they used to prop up broken tables at the Time Warner offices?

My lessons learned:


When the installer calls right before showing up, make sure you verify that he has 2 cablecards and has experience installing them in a Tivo.
Write down the cablecard and host (tivo) id numbers found in the tivo cablecard host/device screen. The installer will read these back to the main office to activate the cards.
If you are not getting expected channels, make sure the installer contacts the "DNS" office to make sure that the correct signals have been sent out to the cablecards. Even non-contract Time Warner installers do not have direct access to the DNS office, so don't be fooled by the the first few rounds of "try it now, we sent the signals".


----------



## Glich

Just got the cards for my tvhd installed. Not perfect but it usable..

1. Landlord had to call cable co a week ago (she pays the cable bill) and set up appt for today phone lady had no clue about cable cards and just said I am sure the installer will have the right stuff in the van.

2. Cable guy calls 90 min before his his window to say hes ready if we are now (miracles do happen luckily I was home) 

3. I meet him and curb and great him and ask him if he has setup a Tivo HD and he said yes. (this turned out not to be true he had done a S3 before)

4. I ask him if his as a M-card and he says yes and take it our of his pocket.

5. I take him to tivo and he begins looking behind it for the slot. I give him the paper and show him there in the front.

6. He put cards in and tivo says its a S card. At this point this breaks down to a 5 min conversion on s vs m and that there is a difference. 

7. he goes back to his tuck and gets another s-card. and the install seems to go from there.

8. when he calls in to his office to activate cards he asks about m cards they tell him 2 weeks when the new boxes come out. (looks like i am making another apt in a few weeks)

9. I tune in a HD chanel and the start recording and try to swap to a different HD and the unit goes black screen and says it needs to firmware update. 


10. cable guys leaves but give me his cell number if anything gos wrong.

11. 40 min later i can tune and record 2 different channels (its a bit sliugist compared to my S1 but still better then the beyond TV box i have been living with since my S1 died)

12. just did setup again and if the gods are nice i should be 100% soon..

--
update well i discovered only 1/2 my digital channels work right some of them are blank and some only work for 4-5 sec the the frame gets stuck..

-- 
update 2
called cable guy back and called tivo after being on hold for 40 min tivo showed me the CC diags that showed the cards were not activated right just as shes about to hang up the cable guy shows talked to tivo then calls his dispatch . turns out the host IDs the girl this morning said she didn't need were needed to make it work.. 5 min later everything appears to be working.. Minor pixilaizion just after channel change but my cable box did that too. Wish me luck!


----------



## randymac88

Good news from Time Warner Cable Manhattan sub. Technician came out today, 12-4 window, arrived at 3:30 (d'oh!). 

The guy meant business. Was totally on top of it, knew exactly what he was doing. Said he had done multiple installs into the TiVos. I told him about my previous appointment from two weeks ago, and how the Firmware update didn't load.

He pulled out two cards, said that they were tested prior to going out in the field. They were dated April and May of 2006. Uh oh. I told him that I was told that the cards needed to be dated 6/11 or after due to the firmware update issues. He said that actually, the firmware downloading issue was not with the cards or the TiVo, but actually with the IT group at TWC. And, they located and found the issue. I was skeptical, but took his word for it.

Popped in card 1, got the host ID. Popped in card 2, got the host ID. Firmware updates began with both cards...and finished in about 5 minutes. Paired the cards through dispatch, and was off and running. Checked both cards for HD channels, got a few, and off he went. All set, up and running, about 30 minutes total!

Unfortunately, I've got pixelation issues on both tuners. I haven't had time to watch enough to determine whether I deem it unwatchable, but I definitely have some significant problems. Cross your fingers. HD looks great though...I think it looks a little crisper than the old 8300HD box (which I kept around, just in case).

For some reason, my "480i" light on the front won't turn off though...weird. I've disabled everything, yet it remains (I've got it on 1080i fixed anyway).

Thanks to all for the info!


----------



## toxicpenguin

Alright, its now been a solid 2 days with me trying out the TiVoHD with the new cable cards. I have been recording pretty much everything showing up, and transferred all my old season passes to the new tivo. The 2 tuner recording works great. Infact I disconnected the Tivo to rearrange the equiptment, and reconnected everything and cable cards worked like a charm.
Here are the issues I have been having so far.

1. SLOOOOOW GUI.... I mean it is real slow. Maybe I am comparing it to my S2 box which was zippy. It is even slower when you are accessing HD channel lineup.

2. Changing channels thro the Tivo is a bit slow compared to STB ... not that big a deal.

3. Pixelation : that is my biggest gripe. EVERYTHING i tape has that random pixelation. HD maybe a bit more than SD, and I suspect Cable card 2 more than 1 (no way to be sure other than watching each show as it records)

4. Color saturation of the GUI is too much (again i compare it with S2 connected with SVGA versus S3 with HDMI)

5. A&E, and a couple channels still do not decode.

6. Couple channels... video OK, no audio (i dont watch those anyways )

I wonder if some or all issues are Tivo related or TWC related. All of you out there with TWC, can you post if Channel 16 (A&E) decodes on your TiVoHD's.

Also, does anyone know if there is a setting which displays which tuner I am viewing, without going to cable card lineup menu... something which displays channel and tuner info at the same time

Is anyone having any other issues? I am going to call TiVo is a day or 2 to talk to them about this damn pixelation which the better half is definately gonna ***** about.

Thanks again


----------



## littlelibo

I live in dallas and just had my cablecards delivered. First thing you should know is that the techs they send have little to no experience with cablecards. The dispatchers they call in order to activate the cards are even worse. I will say that they will keep working however until you get success. The trick is for you to be educated before they arrive.

The second thing you should know is that the cards they brought to me were all motorola m-cards. The cards have stickers which say "1-way", but they show in the tivo as multi-stream. This is great, it means you will only need one card (if your experience is like mine).

My experience was painful, but ultimately successful. The didpatchers were the problem... The cards would work, but certain channels would not come in. It took about 6 hours, and 5 cablecards (all of which I know believe were totally fine). Finally, one of the dispatchers cleared my account totally and set it up from scratch and viola... I know am enjoying TivoHD paradise...

Good luck...


----------



## LowFuel

My experience:
Called TW and setup an appointment once Tivo alerted me that my box had shipped. 
The box arrived a few days early, which is fine. I set it up the night before so it would be ready to go.
TW installer had not done a HD Tivo yet. He plugged in the first card, called in the ID#'s, and it was working within a few minutes. Second card took a little longer to sync up, but then started working as well.

I am getting the pixelation problem quite often (every 10 seconds or so on HD channels). Anyone NOT getting this?
I'm really, really not looking forward to trying to troubleshoot this - I'm sure TW will say it's Tivo, and Tivo will say it's TW, etc.
Bottom line is my old 8300HD plugged into the same jack worked flawlessly for a year or so.

Also, new problem just occured - all the digital channels are now just a gray screen. They were working one second, then just stopped. I restarted the Tivo to no avail, then powered it off and re-seated the cable cards, again to no avail. Anyone seen something like this?

I'm really frustrated at this point. I expected problems from TW and Scientific Craplanta, but not Tivo...


----------



## Zaph32

I'm not getting pixelization on HD channels, but I am using 1 Motorola M card in each box.

Oh, and I'm having digital channel issues similar to what you're seeing on one of them. No luck so far in getting them fixed over the phone.


----------



## LowFuel

Zaph32 said:


> Oh, and I'm having digital channel issues similar to what you're seeing on one of them. No luck so far in getting them fixed over the phone.


I was actually seeing it on *all* digital channels. But, looks like it's cleared up after waiting about 30 minutes...

I wonder if I can get a motorola card here in San Diego...


----------



## Zaph32

So here's a semi-new topic.

How can we get REAL technical support?

Calling the reps is not good enough to resolve "tough" issues like 0x02.
Calling the "Tivo Cablecard Support" line is just regular Tivo support, and is also worthless.

I need to get through to a real, honest to God technical person at Time-Warner to fix this card.

I am so pissed off at this whole experience.


----------



## Karnwine

Zaph32, Here's what I did after several frustrating days of trying to get my cards to work: Go to TimeWarnercable.com, enter your zip to take you to your areas webpage. From there I clicked on the "about Us" tab and found email links to the management team. I shot a short email to the regional president and had three lead techs at my door and their cable card "guru" on the phoneline the next morning. Everything works great now. Let us know if this works for you too. Good Luck


----------



## Zaph32

Karnwine, very good suggestion and I will do exactly that.


----------



## Zaph32

Karnwine,

Just to follow up...you rule. This got the appropriate attention and my issue is now completely resolved!


----------



## heidismiles

Jeffner76 said:


> HELP! My series 3 HD (300 hr) arrived yesterday, I was sooo excited. Sat down and did the whole reverently unwrap the box thing. As I started going through the instrustructions, I realized I needed two cable cards. I had only ordered one. My appointment is this afternoon between 6 and 9. Last night I called TW-Charlotte and requested the tech bring 2 cable cards. HUGE mistake. HUGE. They absolutely refused to provide 2 cards since I do not have 2 hd tvs. A supervisor finally got on the line and stated that the FCC only requires they provide one and the company has made a policy decision and will only provide one card for TIVO users. I, of course, went into my "as soon as I locate alternate providers, I will cancel every service I have with TW" rant; not realizing at the time that the series 3 requires a cable feed!! (Idjut me).
> 
> I cannot begin to tell you how livid I am about this development. Called TIVO last night, they were helpful and "escalated" me to a higher level of customer service that would apparently conference in TW and tell them they had to provide the card. Hold time was stated to be 5 minutes...after 20 I gave up (I was on my cell phone and running up minutes like crazy).
> 
> I am calling back this AM when their phone lines open.
> 
> Has anyone else in Charlotte recieved this schtick from TW? Have you had any success?? I would appreciate any advice. Also, recommendations on other high speed internet providers would be appreciated!!! No need to give them any more cash than I have too.


Does anyone mind helping a noob? I just ordered one 80-hour box and one 300-hour box directly from Tivo. I am a Time Warner customer in Orange County, California. I've never even heard of a CableCard before. What's the deal? Will I need one or more of these cards to make my Tivos work? I called TW and they said I won't need any cards, just cable boxes.


----------



## Karnwine

Zaph, did you actually get a response from an email that fast or just threaten to use it when you called in??


----------



## Zaph32

I just emailed. I got a response almost instantly, and resolution very shortly thereafter.

I was (and am) floored. It's a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Karnwine

Wow!! Thats pretty good service. TW is actually decent when you finally reach the right people....okay, thats doesn't sound right in this thread, please don't flame me, TW haters!!


----------



## TracerBullet

Has anyone else had the experience of getting put on hold for a lengthly period of time when ordering cablecards? I called TWC (Brooklyn) last week to order them, and was put on hold for approximately ten minutes. I had to cancel the appointment because something came up, and told them I'd call back to reschedule. I did so today, and got the 10-minute hold time again. I've never gotten this with any other call to TWC.

I'm usually allergic to conspiracy theories, but this seems a little odd.


----------



## s2kdave

TracerBullet said:


> Has anyone else had the experience of getting put on hold for a lengthly period of time when ordering cablecards? I called TWC (Brooklyn) last week to order them, and was put on hold for approximately ten minutes. I had to cancel the appointment because something came up, and told them I'd call back to reschedule. I did so today, and got the 10-minute hold time again. I've never gotten this with any other call to TWC.
> 
> I'm usually allergic to conspiracy theories, but this seems a little odd.


As with any customer service, it really all depends on what day and the time of day you call. If everyone is calling the same time you are, the hold times will be long. So 5-6pm on a weekday, especially monday, will be the worst time to call.


----------



## TracerBullet

s2kdave said:


> As with any customer service, it really all depends on what day and the time of day you call. If everyone is calling the same time you are, the hold times will be long. So 5-6pm on a weekday, especially monday, will be the worst time to call.


No, no. I was put on hold _after_ I reached a CSR and asked for cablecards.


----------



## LowFuel

Zaph - are you saying they fixed your pixelation issues, or just a bad cable card?
Sorry, I wasnt sure what the problem was you needed escalated. I'm curious if they were actually able to resolve pixelation problems!


----------



## s2kdave

TracerBullet said:


> No, no. I was put on hold _after_ I reached a CSR and asked for cablecards.


My bad, I misread it. Yeah, that sucks. I've had that happen once or twice, but not consistently. Most of my wait time is before talking to someone. The last time I called they were working on something for a while and took my number and called me back so I didn't have to wait.


----------



## Zaph32

LowFuel said:


> Zaph - are you saying they fixed your pixelation issues, or just a bad cable card?
> Sorry, I wasnt sure what the problem was you needed escalated. I'm curious if they were actually able to resolve pixelation problems!


I never had pixelization, thankfully. I'm on MCards on both units, and so far the pixelization seems to be limited to Scientific Atlanta SCards.

My issue had to do with the card provisioning - it was done incorrectly and was causing certain channels to throw up the cablecard screen. The normal phone reps could not fix it, it had to be handled by someone who really understood cablecards.

(The problem? The installer, who wrote down all the numbers by hand, assigned the wrong host/data to the wrong card serials.)

Then my next problem, channels randomly going dark on me, was "resolved" after a fashion...the TivoHD in question died and I replaced with a new one. Yes, that did re-open the cablecard activation problems, you can't port the card over.

At this moment, all is well and I am pleased (and holding my breath!)


----------



## heidismiles

Ok, well I just ordered my first Tivo boxes (80 hr and S3) and I called Time Warner to schedule a CableCard installation. They didn't give me any crap about it (they said "Series 3, right? Yes, you will need two cable cards.") and the cards are going to be free. They aren't even charging me for the service call, since I was so angry about my TW DVRs crapping out on me (they randomly erased ALL of my recordings, future recordings, and favorites lists.) So, it looks like a potential good experience from an Orange County, California customer. Hopefully they'll work! I'll let y'all know on Thursday.


----------



## randymac88

TracerBullet said:


> No, no. I was put on hold _after_ I reached a CSR and asked for cablecards.


This happened to me once, but i just assumed that it was because the first rep I got on the phone knew nothing about cablecards, so she put me back on hold until a more knowledgable rep could pick up.


----------



## Skittles

Ugh. Just dealing with the order department at Time Warner Cable is already frustrating me, and I haven't even gotten my install set up yet.

Called and talked to a Time Warner Cable person in Richardson, told her I needed to get cable service set up and that I wanted two cablecards. She asked if I'd be using them in my TV, and I told her I'd be using them for my TiVo HD unit.

She put me on hold. Came back a few minutes later, told me they don't offer cablecards for TiVo's. 

I told her that was a crock of bull, and that they offered cablecards, and that they don't get to pick and choose what they want to install them in, because that's a violation of the FCC regulation. Put me on hold again for five minutes, came back, and said once again that they only offer cablecards for TV installations, not for TiVo's. 

I told her that was a crock (again) and that there should be no issue with installing them in a TiVo, since they're the same cablecards. 

She put me on hold again, another five minutes. Came back, and said they'd go ahead and set up an appointment for installation. She gives me the spiel about how I'll be losing out on their guide, their On Demand, and the PPV functionality. I was real polite and said that was totally OK.

She offered me an install for tomorrow. I told her that wouldn't work for me. She said the next install appointment was on the 28th. 

I asked if she'd be able to offer me an installation appointment on the 4th, instead. So she says "I can't schedule that far out... I can offer you an appointment tomorrow, or an appointment on the 28th. That's it".

Yep. In the next three weeks, they can only install on two days, and won't do anything to schedule beyond that. So I said "Thanks very much anyway, please cancel my order".

I'm already aggrevated with them, and I haven't even seen a tech. I may have to email the regional director about this, because I'm pretty frustrated and want some resolution on this.


----------



## mercurial

Yes, I love how TWC can never schedule "that far out" but when you push them they can. Our internet and phone was going wonky two days before we were heading out of town. They couldn't get someone out the next day (how can you not send someone out on an emergency call when a person's phone service isn't working?) and "couldn't schedule it a week out because the availability isn't posted yet" but somehow was able to call a supervisor and through some magic had us an appointment for the day we returned.... Hmmm...


----------



## Skittles

Well, I wrote to the president of the North Texas division for TWC. 

I got a reply within 5 minutes, and he was very apologetic. He admitted that they install cablecards in TiVo's all the time, and that he was disappointed in the experience I'd had. He's going to work on getting it fixed for me ASAP. 

So hey, if they can get this sorted out, I might be giving major props to them. I'm already impressed with how quickly they wrote back.


----------



## Skittles

Local manager just called... REALLY apologetic. She offered to set up the TiVo today if I wanted to, and I thanked her for that, but told her that the next few days would be bad for me. I asked if there'd be an installation available on the 23rd, and she said I could have an install on the 28th, for any time of the day that I wanted.

Then I asked her about the cablecards, told her I'd need two, and would it be a problem installing with a TiVo? She said she'd make sure that the install tech brought enough cards to make sure I was working on both tuners, and that they wouldn't leave my apartment until everything was working correctly.

So, in less than an hour, I got everything squared away. It really sucks that I couldn't just have gotten that done with the regular CSR line, though.


----------



## mercurial

Skittles said:


> Well, I wrote to the president of the North Texas division for TWC.
> 
> I got a reply within 5 minutes, and he was very apologetic. He admitted that they install cablecards in TiVo's all the time, and that he was disappointed in the experience I'd had. He's going to work on getting it fixed for me ASAP.
> 
> So hey, if they can get this sorted out, I might be giving major props to them. I'm already impressed with how quickly they wrote back.


HE probably feels the heat from FCC complaints a bit more. HE probably realizes that the song and dance they do to try and get you to back down on CCs isn't going to work on you. But until they ALL get spanked by the FCC for this crap (like the IXCs did for slamming back in the late 80's or was it early 90's) they'll keep trying to FUD you into not using cable cards/TiVos...


----------



## Zaph32

I was really impressed with the VP's response (and the various people he tasked with resolving my issue.) 

The capability exists for this process to be smooth, but there are a couple things that need fixing:

1. We should be able to specify that we want MCards.
2. The installers need to be trained on:
A. The vital and critical importance of getting all the numbers right
B. The testing process to ensure things are right. That is, test HD channels like 755 on both tuners AND test digital channels like 120 on both tuners.
3. The reps need to be trained (and perhaps their phone system enhanced) to allow for sending the "CCInit" zaps. They should be able to see and correct all the various numbers for each card.

In a perfect world, the experience would be:

1. Order your M Cards, receive them by mail or pick them up
2. Enter all the numbers yourself using a phone system or webpage.

It works for DirecTV. It works for Tivo. It should work here also.

The reason they insist on the truck roll is because of the "high failure rate" of these cards. In my experience, the failure is user (installer) error.


----------



## kitchenboy

Just got my new Tivo Series 3 - called Time Warner on Sunday to come pick up their POS DVR and bring me 1 M card or 2 regular cards - also wanted to have them check the cable in my living room because of pixelation errors on some HD channels.

Installer came out today - had nothing on the order about Cablecards. Found an issue and replaced the cable run to my living room but no cablecards.

*I called TWC and they told me they are out of cards and will not have them until September!!!!!!*

Not sure why they couldn't tell me this on Sunday when I placed the order - seems really shady...


----------



## pkscout

kitchenboy said:


> Not sure why they couldn't tell me this on Sunday when I placed the order - seems really shady...


Shady implies some basic level of competence that I am unwilling to attribute to TWC. It is more likely that the CSR you scheduled with had no idea and no way of knowing about the shortage.


----------



## abredt

heidismiles said:


> Does anyone mind helping a noob? I just ordered one 80-hour box and one 300-hour box directly from Tivo. I am a Time Warner customer in Orange County, California. I've never even heard of a CableCard before. What's the deal? Will I need one or more of these cards to make my Tivos work? I called TW and they said I won't need any cards, just cable boxes.


Are your TiVos HD? If so, you need cable cards. If not, then answer is no. I'm in San Fernando Valley with a TiVo Series-3 TiVo. Box requires 2 cable cards that TW installs. Go to TiVo support and find the info that says "Give these instructions to your Cable Card Installer." Make sure they follow the instructions exactly!!! Be sure to tell TW that the installer must bring cable cards. Installer will phone the dispatcher to "authorize" the cards.It often takes several cards to find 2 that work.

CB


----------



## noahtom

I am livid right now! 

Oceanic Cable our local version of Time Warner came to install my cable cards in my new HDTiVo and they no longer support HD channels through the cablecard system. 

This means I have a $300 series 2.

I was on the phone with customer service for over an hour. The bottom line is that they are dropping all one way HD signals and going to a two way system and have no backward support for my BRAND NEW TiVo. 

I don't know what to do we only have one cable provider on Oahu.

IF YOU LIVE IN HONOLULU DO NOT BUY A SERIES 3 TiVo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Noah.


----------



## noahtom

noahtom said:


> I am livid right now!
> 
> Oceanic Cable our local version of Time Warner came to install my cable cards in my new HDTiVo and they no longer support HD channels through the cablecard system.
> 
> This means I have a $300 series 2.
> 
> I was on the phone with customer service for over an hour. The bottom line is that they are dropping all one way HD signals and going to a two way system and have no backward support for my BRAND NEW TiVo.
> 
> I don't know what to do we only have one cable provider on Oahu.
> 
> IF YOU LIVE IN HONOLULU DO NOT BUY A SERIES 3 TiVo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Noah.


I just talked to TiVo, and they seem confident that they can force HD compliance of the cable cards on Oceanic. They said they would let me know in about 2 days.

Stay tuned,

Noah


----------



## Fofer

If the HD channels are on SDV, I'm not sure what TiVo can do. The S3 can't handle SDV.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357703


----------



## cryptmagic

I have a couple questions for you guys i am looking to get the new TivoHD, I have Time Warner in NYC, anyone able to recieve M-cards? Also if you have a M-card, are u able to see channels in SDV or do video on demand? I


----------



## randymac88

cryptmagic said:


> I have a couple questions for you guys i am looking to get the new TivoHD, I have Time Warner in NYC, anyone able to recieve M-cards? Also if you have a M-card, are u able to see channels in SDV or do video on demand? I


1) No M-Cards in NYC.
2) Even if we get M-Cards, it won't support SDV.


----------



## d_anders

noahtom said:


> I am livid right now!
> 
> Oceanic Cable our local version of Time Warner came to install my cable cards in my new HDTiVo and they no longer support HD channels through the cablecard system.
> 
> This means I have a $300 series 2.
> 
> I was on the phone with customer service for over an hour. The bottom line is that they are dropping all one way HD signals and going to a two way system and have no backward support for my BRAND NEW TiVo.
> 
> I don't know what to do we only have one cable provider on Oahu.
> 
> IF YOU LIVE IN HONOLULU DO NOT BUY A SERIES 3 TiVo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Noah.


Are you absolutely sure? Did you get it confirmed...

Sorry to state maybe the potentially obvious, but doesn't that violate FCC rules?


----------



## TracerBullet

Well, I had my install today. The installer was here for about 45 minutes. No real problems, and he was knowledgable about TiVos, although he commented that "TiVos don't work well with cablecards". Once we got the hits I had all channels within 5 minutes.

I have some pixellation, but I can live with it until it's fixed.


----------



## pkscout

d_anders said:


> Are you absolutely sure? Did you get it confirmed...
> 
> Sorry to state maybe the potentially obvious, but doesn't that violate FCC rules?


They are certainly violating the spirit of the rules, but not the letter. Check out the FAQ on SDV.


----------



## noahtom

Over the last 24 hours I have familiarized myself with only a small portion of the Telcom act of 1996. But I feel that Oceanic Cable / Time Warner is clearly disregarding the Federal Mandates by not including all programming via Cable Card especially HD programming.

*EXCERPT FROM 1996 FEDERAL TELECOMUNICATIONS ACT*

(a) COMMERCIAL CONSUMER AVAILABILITY OF EQUIPMENT USED TO ACCESS SERVICES PROVIDED BY MULTICHANNEL VIDEO PROGRAMMING DISTRIBUTORS-
The Commission shall, in consultation with appropriate industry standard-setting organizations, adopt regulations to assure the commercial availability, to consumers of multichannel video programming and other services offered over multichannel video programming systems, of converter boxes, interactive communications equipment, and other equipment used by consumers to access multichannel video programming and other services offered over multichannel video programming systems, from manufacturers, retailers, and other vendors not affiliated with any multichannel video programming distributor. Such regulations shall not prohibit any multichannel video programming distributor from also offering converter boxes, interactive communications equipment, and other equipment used by consumers to access multichannel video programming and other services offered over multichannel video programming systems, to consumers, if the system operator's charges to consumers for such devices and equipment are separately stated and not subsidized by charges for any such service.

In a nutshell this section of the TelCo Act allows the consumer to purchase their own hardware to decode any cable companys signal. Similar to the TelCo Act that allowed us to purchase our own phones and not have to buy or rent phones from our telephone company.

Representative Anna Eshoo (D-Ca) said: "I am concerned that despite the implementation of this mandate, many cable operators will either hobble or render competitive set-top boxes unusable by deploying new channel switching technology that won't work with other boxes" I believe Oceanic Cable is doing this right now to stop any competition to their lucrative set-top box rental and VOD markets.

According to Oceanic Cables CSR I spoke to yesterday (After an installer was unable to provide access to HD programming via Cable Card.) Oceanic is now going to a SDV (Switched Digital Video) system and requires the Cable Card to have two way communication. This type of Cable Card technology has not been created yet and is not available for any Cable Card device on the market today. Also that as of August 13, 2007 all of Oceanics HD programming was moving to this SDV and I could no longer purchase it from them for use on my cable card device. They explained to me that cable card is less than 2% of the market. They needed the SDV upgrade to supply more channels and that cable card was in the way of that progress.

Now here is where it gets really interesting
The FCC has an Order that has had its deadline pushed back twice, but has now passed its final extension of July 1, 2007. This order mandates that all set-top cable boxes distributed after that date work via cable card technology. The cable company could still rent you a box but would have to install a cable card into it just like a consumer purchased device. This means that no Oceanic Cable set-top box distributed after July 1, 2007 should be able to access their SDV programming either. I know this is not true and they are still distributing their old style set-top boxes they offered me one in liew of getting my cable card device to work.

_I am trying to form this letter to go to my local congressmen and the tech sections of our local papers and business publications. If you see any problems with my logic or understanding of the federal mandates please post.

Thanks for your help.

Noah._


----------



## cableguy763

noahtom said:


> Now here is where it gets really interesting
> The FCC has an Order that has had its deadline pushed back twice, but has now passed its final extension of July 1, 2007. This order mandates that all set-top cable boxes distributed after that date work via cable card technology. The cable company could still rent you a box but would have to install a cable card into it just like a consumer purchased device. This means that no Oceanic Cable set-top box distributed after July 1, 2007 should be able to access their SDV programming either. I know this is not true and they are still distributing their old style set-top boxes they offered me one in liew of getting my cable card device to work.
> Noah.[/I][/COLOR]


Just because they use a cablecard in their box doesn't mean it won't do SDV. Even using a cablecard, it is still two-way capable. They can still issue you a box that doesn't have cablecards if they owned it before 7-1-07. It was not a requirement to trash their existing equipment.


----------



## noahtom

cableguy763 said:


> Just because they use a cablecard in their box doesn't mean it won't do SDV. Even using a cablecard, it is still two-way capable. They can still issue you a box that doesn't have cablecards if they owned it before 7-1-07. It was not a requirement to trash their existing equipment.


So what you are saying is, the box needs to be two way capable not the cable cards? Could a TiVo be two way capable?

noah


----------



## cableguy763

noahtom said:


> So what you are saying is, the box needs to be two way capable not the cable cards? Could a TiVo be two way capable?
> 
> noah


Yes, it is up to the host to be two-way, not the cards. There has been much discussion if the Tivo could be two way. Many think via an add on usb dongle, though nothing concrete about what tivo will do. Check the sticky SDV thread, it is discussed in there.


----------



## Sy-

noahtom said:


> I am livid right now!
> 
> Oceanic Cable our local version of Time Warner came to install my cable cards in my new HDTiVo and they no longer support HD channels through the cablecard system.
> 
> This means I have a $300 series 2.
> 
> I was on the phone with customer service for over an hour. The bottom line is that they are dropping all one way HD signals and going to a two way system and have no backward support for my BRAND NEW TiVo.
> 
> I don't know what to do we only have one cable provider on Oahu.
> 
> IF YOU LIVE IN HONOLULU DO NOT BUY A SERIES 3 TiVo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Noah.


FWIW I'm using Oceanic and have a S3 with 2 cable cards since October. I get most of the HD channels available to us. No Golf/VsHD and no ESPN2HD. But the other HD channels do work. I'm getting to the point where i'm considering yanking the cable cards from my box and simply use the S3 with an OTA antenna (or qam remapping if Tivo would make this possible) because I feel that Oceanic is ripping us off charging us for a service duplication fee as well as a HD fee for each cable card. My $150 cable bill each month is starting to piss me off.

Edit... And another thing...... Check it out post #2000!!! What do I win?


----------



## atomarchio

I have Time Warner in Cleveland, Ohio. Bought my HD Tivo at Circuity City and the time warner technician came today.

He kept trying to convince me not to have the cable cards installed. They don't work well and cause problems.

After the "sell job" from the tech, he then proceed to install the cable card. However, one of the cards he had was "a year old, and needed firmware upgrade". The second card was not working at all.

He is supposed me to call me tommorow to come back . Getting this cable card installed by Time Warner is becoming quite a hassle.

Anyone else have this experience in Cleveland?


----------



## pkscout

noahtom said:


> Over the last 24 hours I have familiarized myself with only a small portion of the Telcom act of 1996. But I feel that Oceanic Cable / Time Warner is clearly disregarding the Federal Mandates by not including all programming via Cable Card especially HD programming.


Please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please read the SDV FAQ. Most, if not all, of that is discussed there.


----------



## noahtom

Sy- said:


> FWIW I'm using Oceanic and have a S3 with 2 cable cards since October. I get most of the HD channels available to us. No Golf/VsHD and no ESPN2HD. But the other HD channels do work. I'm getting to the point where i'm considering yanking the cable cards from my box and simply use the S3 with an OTA antenna (or qam remapping if Tivo would make this possible) because I feel that Oceanic is ripping us off charging us for a service duplication fee as well as a HD fee for each cable card. My $150 cable bill each month is starting to piss me off.
> 
> Edit... And another thing...... Check it out post #2000!!! What do I win?


Sy-

According to Oceanic Cable / Time Warner, They are sending you a letter that will tell you that they are cutting off HD service to Cable Card customers. They told me this letter was going out on 8/13/07 and if you haven't seen it yet you will soon.

So I would assume your choice has been made for you! I don't get good OTA signals where I live in town, How is Ewa Beach?

P.S. to pkscout - I have read that thread thanks for the link! I am only trying to solicit response from the forum to make sure my conclusions are correct before I start shooting my mouth off. If you believe that my posts should be in a different thread please suggest which one.

noah


----------



## romeodawg

I'm still on hold with Time Warner (45 minutes so far), but unbelievably the CSR said "Just to give you a heads up, the cable cards aren't "meshing" with the Tivo guide, so the guide is often wrong when you use the cable cards..." So she's saying that Time Warner cable cards render the entire Tivo functionality useless, but they're still willing to charge us every month for the privilege. I just don't understand why Time Warner would spend a penny on advertising and marketing before fixing the current system or getting someone on these boards to explain what the hell is going on.


----------



## Zaph32

Don't believe the FUD, it works.


----------



## crazywater

romeodawg said:


> I'm still on hold with Time Warner (45 minutes so far), but unbelievably the CSR said "Just to give you a heads up, the cable cards aren't "meshing" with the Tivo guide, so the guide is often wrong when you use the cable cards..." So she's saying that Time Warner cable cards render the entire Tivo functionality useless, but they're still willing to charge us every month for the privilege. I just don't understand why Time Warner would spend a penny on advertising and marketing before fixing the current system or getting someone on these boards to explain what the hell is going on.


That is crap! I have CC from TWC and the programming guide is fine.


----------



## TracerBullet

That makes absolutely no sense. TiVo gives you guide data based on the channel lineup you specify during guided setup. How you receive those channels has no effect.


----------



## jbaum

toxicpenguin said:


> Jbaum, I dont know if you can request a specific agent on the phone, but the one that helped me was extension 1170 .. I called around 8pm on a weekday to the Manhattan phone number. However, considering you have a NEW box, it means a new install unfortunately. So I am guessing they will come out to you anyways. However, REMEMBER ... if the install goes well, check your cable lineup for BOTH cards (pressing the watch live tv button repeatedly switches between cable cards). run thro channels for both cards. Thats the mistake I made, checked only one which is why i had to call back to activate the other.


I did a conference call with Tivo and TWCNYC, they insisted that they have send a technican out and I should never have pulled out the old cards. Only a trained technican should touch the cards. The Tivo guy tried saying all they had to do was put the new host ID's in, but it didn't make a difference.

When the technican arrived, he had NEVER been trained for cable cards, and the ticket never indicated it was a cable card install. Luckily, all I needed was the "secret" number to call to put in the host ID. So, I did it, gave him the host ID and the card numbers and they paired them. An incredibly waste of my time, their time, and a worthless three days of down time waiting for the appointment.


----------



## Chip Z

atomarchio said:


> I have Time Warner in Cleveland, Ohio. Bought my HD Tivo at Circuity City and the time warner technician came today.
> 
> He kept trying to convince me not to have the cable cards installed. They don't work well and cause problems.
> 
> After the "sell job" from the tech, he then proceed to install the cable card. However, one of the cards he had was "a year old, and needed firmware upgrade". The second card was not working at all.
> 
> He is supposed me to call me tommorow to come back . Getting this cable card installed by Time Warner is becoming quite a hassle.
> 
> Anyone else have this experience in Cleveland?


I stopped by the Time Warner office in Bay Village shortly after the new Tivo HD was announced. (It's quicker for me to walk in on my way to work than wait around trying to get thru on the phone.)

They told me I had to schedule an apptmt for the two cable cards I wanted. I never got any further as I haven't had time (and the early reviews are kind of scaring me for now) but they didn't really ask any questions, just scheduled the apptmt. I'll be VERY interested in your experience.


----------



## gilgamesh

Quick question about Time Warner Austin - after two tech visits I have two s-cards working with my new TivoHD but . However, I cannot tune Universal HD, HDNet, or HDNet Movies. From what I can tell from this thread they are not SDV channels. So given that I cannot tune them, does that mean that the cards still have not been correctly authorized for all my channels?


----------



## WSP

The channels in question are part of the HD Tier. You will have to subscribe to this package to receive these channels.


----------



## cody_dingo

TWC Kansas City just told me they are expecting to roll M-Cards out next week sometime. Two weeks at the latest. The guy told me he is testing "two kinds of tivo units" right now and "things look promising."

Just wanted to give the forum an FYI what I was told today.


----------



## nat559

gilgamesh said:


> Quick question about Time Warner Austin - after two tech visits I have two s-cards working with my new TivoHD but . However, I cannot tune Universal HD, HDNet, or HDNet Movies. From what I can tell from this thread they are not SDV channels. So given that I cannot tune them, does that mean that the cards still have not been correctly authorized for all my channels?


Gilgamesh,

This is excellent to hear. I am also in Austin trying to get my Tivo HD working with two cable cards now. The tech was just here for two hours and we have still not been able to obtain HBO or any premium channels above PBS. Discovery HD, TNT HD, etc.

Are you able to receive these channels? If so, what type of cable cards did you get? Check the cable card diagnostics screens.


----------



## gilgamesh

WSP said:


> The channels in question are part of the HD Tier. You will have to subscribe to this package to receive these channels.


That makes sense; I had those with the TWC DVR; they must have been dropped when I returned that and switched to the cable cards.


----------



## gilgamesh

nat559 said:


> Gilgamesh,
> 
> This is excellent to hear. I am also in Austin trying to get my Tivo HD working with two cable cards now. The tech was just here for two hours and we have still not been able to obtain HBO or any premium channels above PBS. Discovery HD, TNT HD, etc.
> 
> Are you able to receive these channels? If so, what type of cable cards did you get? Check the cable card diagnostics screens.


I don't get HBO, so I can't help you there, but I can get Discovery HD and TNT HD fine. Once the tech was able to get the card to authorize they worked with no further effort. I got lucky on the first shot with slot 1. The tech had to go though three cards, though, until I could get one that would authorize correctly in slot 2. Both are Scientific Atlantic cards.

BTW - Despite what TWC Austin phone tech support tells you - you cannot take a bad card to the branch office to swap out. They have to roll out a truck to hand deliver it to you


----------



## thejrnf

> TWC Kansas City just told me they are expecting to roll M-Cards out next week sometime. Two weeks at the latest. The guy told me he is testing "two kinds of tivo units" right now and "things look promising."


In Durham, NC, I had a scheduled appointment to receive/test out a M-Card. The Technical Supervisor called to cancel the appointment and told me that he had just been on a conference call with Tivo and Scientific Atlanta. He said there is a "software issue" between the Tivo HD and the SA M-Card and that they are still working out some incompatibility issues. He did not specify when these issues might be resolved.

In better news, my 2 S-Cards are finally working.


----------



## Sy-

noahtom said:


> I just talked to TiVo, and they seem confident that they can force HD compliance of the cable cards on Oceanic. They said they would let me know in about 2 days.
> 
> Stay tuned,
> 
> Noah


So did you hear anything yet?... My cable cards are still working (less espn2hd and golfhd). I still haven't received that letter from Oceanic saying they are switching off HD channels for cable card people......


----------



## ChrisFix

thejrnf said:


> In Durham, NC, I had a scheduled appointment to receive/test out a M-Card. The Technical Supervisor called to cancel the appointment and told me that he had just been on a conference call with Tivo and Scientific Atlanta. He said there is a "software issue" between the Tivo HD and the SA M-Card and that they are still working out some incompatibility issues. He did not specify when these issues might be resolved.
> 
> In better news, my 2 S-Cards are finally working.


I had an appointment for installing an M card with TWC in Chapel Hill two weeks ago, and the night before the install, an installation supervisor calls to cancel the appointment and tells me that they don't have M cards (even though they use them in their OCAP boxes). In my experience, you won't get the same answer twice regarding any aspect of cable cards and TWC.


----------



## cody_dingo

thejrnf said:


> In Durham, NC, I had a scheduled appointment to receive/test out a M-Card. The Technical Supervisor called to cancel the appointment and told me that he had just been on a conference call with Tivo and Scientific Atlanta. He said there is a "software issue" between the Tivo HD and the SA M-Card and that they are still working out some incompatibility issues. He did not specify when these issues might be resolved.
> 
> In better news, my 2 S-Cards are finally working.


That's very interesting. I'll have to have the guy bring 2 S cards with him as well when he brings the M card. Thanks for the information!


----------



## nat559

rateaustin said:


> The Time Warner cablecard installation process can be summarized in one word: cluster****.
> 
> ...
> [*]If you are not getting expected channels, make sure the installer contacts the "DNS" office to make sure that the correct signals have been sent out to the cablecards. Even non-contract Time Warner installers do not have direct access to the DNS office, so don't be fooled by the the first few rounds of "try it now, we sent the signals".
> [/list]


Rateaustin,

By "expected channels" are you referring to the HD channels (Discovery HD and above? Did calling and asking for this "DNS" office fix your problem?

I am going to meet a cable guy at my house again this afternoon. He has been on the phone and gotten both cable cards working for most channels, but I am not receiving HBO (701->715ish) or any HD channels from Discovery HD and above (TNT HD, ESPN HD, HBO HD). My understanding is that these are not SDV channels.

Surprisingly, of the two cable cards that were installed the first one is detected as "Single stream" on the Tivo Cablecard page but the second one does not have any note.

Any suggestions from anyone to get this working will be much appreciated. If I can't get this working I will probably be bailing on TWC Austin and Tivo


----------



## rainwater

nat559 said:


> Surprisingly, of the two cable cards that were installed the first one is detected as "Single stream" on the Tivo Cablecard page but the second one does not have any note.


This is normal behavior. Only the first card is denoted by type because only single stream will work in slot 2.


----------



## Powder_Burn

Hello all, I am a new Tivo user who has been lurking and wanted to share feedback. Got installed today and all seems well. Thanks so much for helping me prepare for the runaround ahead of time. My new TivoHD seems to work great w/SA S-Cards and I am rid of the cursed Motorola 8300HD!

Timeline:
9:30: Sub-contractor for TW calls to confirm. Subcontractor does not have cable cards and TW dispatch will allegedly not issue any to sub-contractor. I ask subcontractor to bring me new TW boxes and I will personally yank out the CableCards and install them into my TiVo myself. After all, the FCC requires that I be issued cards right!? They say they will "check on it". I think "nice try"!

9:31: Anticipating trouble, I call TW and ask for a TW crew to be sent who is equipped and trained for the install. Reps pass the buck repeatedly and I get passed around for 30 minutes. End up getting escalated to a customer service unit since nobody knows what to do with me.

10:40: Multiple calls/call-backs later, get commitment that cards will be sent to subcontractor within 1 hour after another 40 minutes on hold. Tech arrives and TW asks to speak w/tech, but tech says he is not allowed to talk w/TW directly. End up in ridiculous 4-party "conversation" where I relay info from TW rep to the install tech who then relays info to his supervisor via radio. Subcontractor supervisor keeps saying "they won't give us a card" repeatedly to escape until I put my phone on speaker next to the techs radio and let him hear the TW rep directly. TOUCHE'.

11:00: Subcontractor supervisor is scheduled to bring cards within 1 hour. Time commitment starts slipping to "we dunno when" within just 10 minutes. Then the tech notices a "problem" with the location of the cable drop outside my house that prevents the install. Says he would re-locate the drop for me, but as luck would have it, the battery on his drill was drained and he needed to leave and come back "later". However, lucky for him, I had an 18v drill in-stock to loan him so he could stay right where he was and finish the job. He looked sick at this point! There was no escape! 

12:45: I made sure to specify a Motorola M-card, so the supervisor brought ancient Scientific Atlanta S-Cards from 2005 that TW gave him instead. Helpful guy who told me cable card installs never work and that they are at the mercy of whatever TW dispatch does or does not issue subcontractors. Asked me to call him later and then made a quick escape leaving the poor untrained tech there. Also told me they could not cannibalize Motorola cards from boxes because they are housed inside the case. There is an anti-tampering seal and if it is broken, the customer must pay for the box.

1:00: I take over the install and have 2 Scientific Atlanta PowerKey Model PKM600's in my hand dated 02/2005 and 05/2005. 1st slot installs perfectly. 2nd slot gives me "_Failed to load 'pod:///utils_". I have live Tivo support on speaker within 1 minute and then suddenly a firmware upgrade starts on Slot 2. It completes and the card initializes perfectly.

2:00: Test all channels on both cards and everything works well. Saw two flashes of macroblocking throughout the day but no big deal. For whatever reason, most channels classified as SDV are coming in fine (can't speak for HBO etc.) The picture quality seems better than with the Motorola 8300HD.

Lessons learned:
*Have a speakerphone
*Be tenacious
*Some CableCard installs are easy, it's getting the cards and dealing with the runaround that is the hard part.
*Anticipate how they installers will try and evade the install ahead of time. Remember that techs are paid by the job so cable card installs that take longer are really unattractive.
*Hook Tivo up several days in advance like the instructions state and get the latest OS (Mine is 8.1.7b2)
*Check signal strength (mine has a baseline of 93)
*Apparently old SA PKM600 S-Cards from 2005 will work once they receive the firmware update.

Hope my luck holds up...many thanks to all the forum contributors.


----------



## jfh3

Powder_Burn said:


> Lessons learned:
> *Have a speakerphone
> *Be tenacious
> *Some CableCard installs are easy, it's getting the cards and dealing with the runaround that is the hard part.
> *Anticipate how they installers will try and evade the install ahead of time. Remember that techs are paid by the job so cable card installs that take longer are really unattractive.


I love this story - nice to see you wouldn't put up with all-too-typical cable company BS.

Love your tenacity - just too bad you had to have it in the first place ...


----------



## toddeades

Had install today:

Frankly I don't think it could have gone better. (Well the tech had to wait 30 minutes on the phone to get my card to work).

He didn't complain about having to deal with CableCards.
He had a Multi-Stream Card (He didn't know, but I told him and made sure he used it first)
Paired it without any trouble
Channels all seem to be working and no problems.

I don't really know much about this, but I do know it's a Motorola card.

Very happy.


----------



## dfelska

For all of the moaning and groaning, I had two good installations in NYC - got the first TivoHD a couple of weeks ago and got the CableCard appointment within aboiut 3 days. They showed up 20 minutes early, popped them in, and seemed very familiar with the all of the Tivo menus. Other than some delay in contacting back to the base office to zap the cards once they were paired, all went well and they were gone within an hour, no issies (except that they are SA macroblocking PoS cablecards, discussed extensively in other threads).

Second box came on Tursday this week, had the appoinment. Tech arrived about an hour into the window, and it was pretty much the same thing - popped them in, knew the menus, had problems finding someone with his Nextel to zap them - that added 20 min to it all, but he was still in an out in an hour.

Overall, no complaints to TWC, and they cheerfully took away my 8300 DVRs so I am no longer able to fry eggs by the TVs - the TivoHD runs much cooler and hopefully that means being a little greener too.

Thx

:up:


----------



## Emrys

TWC-Raleigh did an install for me today. I had to argue with the people on the phone about how I needed two cards. Was supposed to get a call back from a supervisor.... 3 days later I called to order again and they had me scheduled. I didn't even know it. I wouldn't have been home when they came and they probably would've charged me... anyway....

Got here on time, had 3 cards. First went in fine. Second was "bad". Third was "Lost", meaning it was in the inventory as someone had lost it, so it was essentially dead. 5 hours later, after I call 3 times to get them to come back out ( they said they'd be back at 11AM, then 1PM, then he shows at 3:30PM ), he had 3 "new" cards. Couldn't read the MAC's on them, first one went in and came out without even trying, second went in after we deciphered the font on the back of the card, and now all is good. Both cards are done syncing and all my channels are coming through.

These are SA cards... I have noticed some pixelation, but I noticed that with the 8300HD as well. I can wait for a fix, it's not very often that I see it, so far.

Now just gotta hold on and hope the SDV stuff doesn't come my way.

Oh yeah, they have, but refuse to give out, M-Cards. The 2 S-Cards I have are really old, but they work, so....


----------



## ChrisFix

Emrys said:


> TWC-Raleigh did an install for me today. I had to argue with the people on the phone about how I needed two cards. Was supposed to get a call back from a supervisor.... 3 days later I called to order again and they had me scheduled. I didn't even know it. I wouldn't have been home when they came and they probably would've charged me... anyway....
> 
> Got here on time, had 3 cards. First went in fine. Second was "bad". Third was "Lost", meaning it was in the inventory as someone had lost it, so it was essentially dead. 5 hours later, after I call 3 times to get them to come back out ( they said they'd be back at 11AM, then 1PM, then he shows at 3:30PM ), he had 3 "new" cards. Couldn't read the MAC's on them, first one went in and came out without even trying, second went in after we deciphered the font on the back of the card, and now all is good. Both cards are done syncing and all my channels are coming through.
> 
> These are SA cards... I have noticed some pixelation, but I noticed that with the 8300HD as well. I can wait for a fix, it's not very often that I see it, so far.
> 
> Now just gotta hold on and hope the SDV stuff doesn't come my way.
> 
> Oh yeah, they have, but refuse to give out, M-Cards. The 2 S-Cards I have are really old, but they work, so....


I'm in Chapel Hill....Did they charge you $42.95 Per Card to install? How much are they charging you for per card monthly ($1.75 Plus $1 outlet fee?)?

Are your SD channels (2-98) analog or digital?

Trying to compare notes. I think TWC Raleigh-Durham is one of the worst Cable Card offenders out there - the very most expensive installation, no M cards, and for me (and others I've read on this forum) no Digital Simulcast for 2-98.


----------



## Emrys

Hmm... I have no idea to any of those questions 

I was assuming they were going to charge me twice for the install. I have no idea about the CC fees. How would I know if my SD channels are digital?

I just wanted Tivo, cause the 8300HD was giving me problems, for the second time ( second piece of hardware ), so I just went with "whatever". It's worth the money to not have to swear at the TV every time you use it


----------



## Emrys

Just went through the ADS thread... looks like I have Analog for 2-99. I'm gonna call them and try to have them enable ADS. Hope it works....


----------



## pkscout

Emrys said:


> Just went through the ADS thread... looks like I have Analog for 2-99. I'm gonna call them and try to have them enable ADS. Hope it works....


It won't. TWC in RDU is going to be moving all the basic and standard tier digital to SDV, so they won't give the CableCard folks ADS because they're just going to take it away again.

If TWC won't bring you an M-card I would argue they can't charge you two install fees. It's their decision to bring you hardware that requires two setups, they can eat the cost.


----------



## ChrisFix

pkscout said:


> It won't. TWC in RDU is going to be moving all the basic and standard tier digital to SDV, so they won't give the CableCard folks ADS because they're just going to take it away again.
> 
> If TWC won't bring you an M-card I would argue they can't charge you two install fees. It's their decision to bring you hardware that requires two setups, they can eat the cost.


I agree with your sentiment, but talking to the folks at Raleigh-Durham TWC who do the ordering is like talking to a wall...and you almost never get the same answer twice to any question regarding Cable Cards.

I was set up for an M card install, only to have the installation supervisor call the night before the install to cancel, because they "don't have any M cards"...and TWC's only answer is two Single Stream cards at twice the price for everything. On top of it all, we can only get SA cards that seem to be the problem child of Cable Cards.

I'm seriously thinking of moving to Dish and their new VIP722 DVR over this, and dropping everything but my TWC broadband - which will be $150 per month out of TWC's pocket over their blatant disregard for doing the right thing by their customers. TWC Raleigh-Durham is also moving to Mystro Navigator for their DVRs - which I have one of, and it is a POS. I also have the Passport version of the 8300HD, and I think it works very well, but the powers that be at TWC cheaped out and are moving everything to Navigator over some un-specified time-frame (starting with all new boxes deployed such as my 8300HDC).


----------



## snowbunny

TimeWarner has quickly surpassed ClearChannel as my #2 most hated company. (#1 is Microsoft) and it's completely due to the SDV rollout in Austin. Rollout in this case means the consumer got steam-rollered.

And I do feel TiVo should have very clearly publicised the lack of TTG, MRV, and the possibility of SDV interfering with the S3 design -- they didn't, not in the ads shown on the S2, nor on their website. If I'm furious at TW, I'm deeply disappointed in TiVo.


----------



## is2scooby

I am here at this thread because I just received a very disturbing letter from my local cable company (Oceanic Time Warner Cable here in Honolulu, Hawaii) and couldn't believe what I was reading.

I guess it's unfortunately true.

The letter states that "As a CableCARD customer, you are enjoying the option of connecting to Oceanic Time Warner Cable TV without a set-top box. Please be aware the current CableCARD technology only enables access to our one-way programming services. We are moving channels over to a two-way digital platform in order to efficiently deliver more programming. Plus channels will continue to be added to this two-way platform. In order to receive these channels, including HD Entertainment Pak, Interactive Program Guide, On Demand services and Pay Per View, a digital set-top box is required. On Monday, September 24, 2007, the channels found on the enclosed line-up will no lonber be available to TVs or other one-way devices equipped with CableCARD(s)."

ARGH.

I have been a Tivo Series 3 owner for a little over 6 months.

Losing my HD channels because of this will make my upgrade from a Series 2 (and the $$ involved) nearly worthless to me.

Say it isn't so!


----------



## ChrisFix

is2scooby said:


> I am here at this thread because I just received a very disturbing letter from my local cable company (Oceanic Time Warner Cable here in Honolulu, Hawaii) and couldn't believe what I was reading.
> 
> I guess it's unfortunately true.
> 
> The letter states that "As a CableCARD customer, you are enjoying the option of connecting to Oceanic Time Warner Cable TV without a set-top box. Please be aware the current CableCARD technology only enables access to our one-way programming services. We are moving channels over to a two-way digital platform in order to efficiently deliver more programming. Plus channels will continue to be added to this two-way platform. In order to receive these channels, including HD Entertainment Pak, Interactive Program Guide, On Demand services and Pay Per View, a digital set-top box is required. On Monday, September 24, 2007, the channels found on the enclosed line-up will no lonber be available to TVs or other one-way devices equipped with CableCARD(s)."
> 
> ARGH.
> 
> I have been a Tivo Series 3 owner for a little over 6 months.
> 
> Losing my HD channels because of this will make my upgrade from a Series 2 (and the $$ involved) nearly worthless to me.
> 
> Say it isn't so!


You/we could never receive Interactive Program Guide, On Demand services and Pay Per View with Cable Card...so nothing different there.

What channels are in the HD Entertainment Pak? Sounds like the "threat" of SDV is becoming reality for you and Austin TWC users.


----------



## Emrys

pkscout said:


> It won't. TWC in RDU is going to be moving all the basic and standard tier digital to SDV, so they won't give the CableCard folks ADS because they're just going to take it away again.
> 
> If TWC won't bring you an M-card I would argue they can't charge you two install fees. It's their decision to bring you hardware that requires two setups, they can eat the cost.


Hmm, this is disturbing.... Maybe I should return the Tivo before I take a loss then. I do watch standard tier digital stuff.... HGTV, Discovery, etc... the wife would kill me if we couldn't get these channels.

Bleh....


----------



## pkscout

Emrys said:


> Hmm, this is disturbing.... Maybe I should return the Tivo before I take a loss then. I do watch standard tier digital stuff.... HGTV, Discovery, etc... the wife would kill me if we couldn't get these channels.
> 
> Bleh....


You can get the standard tier, it'll just be analog. And for everything else TWC sucks at (and the list is long and varied), the quality of the analog channels in RDU is pretty good. I decided not to bother with the CableCards (I get all the network HD stuff OTA), and while I can tell it's not digital, the wife really can't and doesn't care.

So unless there are channels in the digital tier you really want, you might consider putting up an antenna to get the HD locals and just get basic/standard cable in analog.


----------



## mercurial

pkscout said:


> You can get the standard tier, it'll just be analog. And for everything else TWC sucks at (and the list is long and varied), the quality of the analog channels in RDU is pretty good. I decided not to bother with the CableCards (I get all the network HD stuff OTA), and while I can tell it's not digital, the wife really can't and doesn't care.


Are you talking about stuff in the 100-400's? We pretty much get every channel we can except for sports and foreign language tiers and if we were to loose them, I'd be pretty pi****.


----------



## ChrisFix

pkscout said:


> You can get the standard tier, it'll just be analog. And for everything else TWC sucks at (and the list is long and varied), the quality of the analog channels in RDU is pretty good. I decided not to bother with the CableCards (I get all the network HD stuff OTA), and while I can tell it's not digital, the wife really can't and doesn't care.
> 
> So unless there are channels in the digital tier you really want, you might consider putting up an antenna to get the HD locals and just get basic/standard cable in analog.


I agree that the analog channel picture quality with TWC RDU is very good...for analog...but it isn't as good their digital versions (which have better color/contrast and no "haze" that you get with analog. Having done some serious stare and compare between the two, the analog channels always look like you are viewing through a thin piece of gauze...it is a subtle difference, but a very real one.


----------



## ChrisFix

Emrys said:


> Hmm, this is disturbing.... Maybe I should return the Tivo before I take a loss then. I do watch standard tier digital stuff.... HGTV, Discovery, etc... the wife would kill me if we couldn't get these channels.
> 
> Bleh....


My understanding from what I could find on TWC RDU was that they plan to move the basic and standard tier channels to SDV (2-76) which won't affect you as you only have analog versions of those with Cable Card, which will continue after the SDV migration.

Beyond this, I have read that they only plan on adding NEW channels to SDV for the Digital and HD tiers...so you shouldn't have a problem with losing anything you currently have, but you won't get any new channels they add...which given how little new (or good) content TWC has added, is probably not an issue.
.


----------



## pkscout

mercurial said:


> Are you talking about stuff in the 100-400's? We pretty much get every channel we can except for sports and foreign language tiers and if we were to loose them, I'd be pretty pi****.


No, that is digital only, as AFAIK, none of those channels are scheduled to go SDV and all are available to a CableCard device. Either way, those are digital and require a cable card, so you couldn't get them in analog even if you wanted to.


----------



## Sy-

I got the same letter that is2scooby received last night. If any of you want to see what a "screw you and your tivo" letter looks like you can see it here:

http://64.128.14.168/otw/otw_sdv.pdf

I don't suppose there is anything Tivo can do to force TW to support my S3?


----------



## jmaditto

I wouldn't think so...I think it is up to TiVo and others to provide a two-way box as well as an upgrade path for those with an S3 and/or THD. TWC provides an SA8300 that can handle SDV so why not TiVo? SDV is the "future" for cable, apparently, so they have to allow 3rd party connectivity...at least I hope so. I'm waiting until this is resolved before moving to THD. I couldn't do without ESPN2HD!


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

jmaditto said:


> I wouldn't think so...I think it is up to TiVo and others to provide a two-way box as well as an upgrade path for those with an S3 and/or THD. TWC provides an SA8300 that can handle SDV so why not TiVo? SDV is the "future" for cable, apparently, so they have to allow 3rd party connectivity...at least I hope so. I'm waiting until this is resolved before moving to THD. I couldn't do without ESPN2HD!


Anyone else find it odd, if not upsetting, that none of the TiVo people we normally see post on these boards (TiVo Jerry, TiVo Pony, etc...) are posting anything here to try and shed some light on what, if anything TiVo is doing to go to bat for their S3 customers? Sure seems like you're being left hanging out to dry.


----------



## pkscout

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Anyone else find it odd, if not upsetting, that none of the TiVo people we normally see post on these boards (TiVo Jerry, TiVo Pony, etc...) are posting anything here to try and shed some light on what, if anything TiVo is doing to go to bat for their S3 customers? Sure seems like you're being left hanging out to dry.


When TiVo has something concrete they can talk about they will. If they come here and say anything before they have a concrete solution, then everyone will be mad because there weren't enough details or a ship date. And we'll spend the next few months dissecting every word of any post, again getting angry about it.

Speaking early is a lose-lose situation. We don't get any real information and TiVo has everyone *****ing at them.


----------



## jazmaan

I'm getting a little fed up with the limited HD offerings of TWC. I just called and gave them some grief for not carrying the HD version of Animal Planet. I told them there's a new kid on my block called Verizon Fios and they better beware!


----------



## gwsat

Thank God, I am not a TWC customer! Still, the horrible news that CableCARDs will be losing their ability to receive HD programming in many, if not all, of TWCs markets is dispiriting. 

I hope that Cox OKC doesnt follow TWCs lead very soon. If they do then, for the first time in a long time, I will seriously consider shifting from cable to D* and replacing my Cox telephone with AT&T (formerly Southwestern Bell).

The really sad part of this is that if so many cable companies had not saddled their customers with the SA 8300HD DVR and its horrible SARA software most of its customers who bought S3s probably would have stuck with a cable company box. I know I would have. What a mess!


----------



## dolfer

jazmaan said:


> I'm getting a little fed up with the limited HD offerings of TWC. I just called and gave them some grief for not carrying the HD version of Animal Planet. I told them there's a new kid on my block called Verizon Fios and they better beware!


Amen! I can't wait for Verizon to enter the Cincinnati market! I hope it happens soon. I have been praying for an alternative to TW for a long time...


----------



## BruceShultes

I am hoping for Verizon to negotiate the rights to carry TV over FIOS in my area before TW implements SDV. 

However, whether TV over FIOS is available or not, I plan to drop TW as soon as they implement SDV. 

I already have D* and FIOS can provide internet service in my area. 

I can always use my S3 OTA.


----------



## dolfer

Can someone verify that Time Warner Cincinnati is blocking ESPN2 for S-Card users???


----------



## Arcady

Can anyone verify that only a single M-Card is needed in the TiVo HD in the north Dallas TWC market?


----------



## skylab

dolfer said:


> Can someone verify that Time Warner Cincinnati is blocking ESPN2 for S-Card users???


Confirmed as of today. There have been a few complaints posted with the FCC. here is my post from another thread:

People are also filing complaints in proceeding 97-80. To view other comments and complaints go to http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/prod/ecfs/comsrch_v2.cgi and put 97-80 in the box for proceeding.

To file a comment in 97-80 put 97-80 in the proceeding box, fill in the required fields, and you can type in a brief comment at the bottom. Here is the site: https://gullfoss2.fcc.gov/prod/ecfs/upload_v2.cgi

The more people that fight this the better.


----------



## JoeSchueller

I would also encourage you to go on to your local gov't website and find their office of communications and the local regulatory commission.


----------



## vman41

jmaditto said:


> ... SDV is the "future" for cable, apparently, so they have to allow 3rd party connectivity...at least I hope so. I'm waiting until this is resolved before moving to THD. I couldn't do without ESPN2HD!


The real future is fiber to the premises (FIOS), SDV is just a stop-gap. The AT&T U-verse thing knows where the future is, but it looks like most areas will get a half-assed fiber/copper hybrid.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

pkscout said:


> When TiVo has something concrete they can talk about they will. If they come here and say anything before they have a concrete solution, then everyone will be mad because there weren't enough details or a ship date. And we'll spend the next few months dissecting every word of any post, again getting angry about it.
> 
> Speaking early is a lose-lose situation. We don't get any real information and TiVo has everyone *****ing at them.


Something concrete they can talk about? How about their customers who just shelled out anywhere from $300-$700 for an S3 and getting a total screwing by TWC? Or is TiVo just happy they got the sale and then say the hell with their customers? Sure looks like that's their plan.


----------



## JoeSchueller

I agree w/ Joey... they've got to pick up the flag and run on this. No way will all of us with little FCC complaints and local complaints amount to much on our own. Someone needs to represent the issue nationally, and I think TiVo should bear that burden. They're selling a product and service TWC is making obsolete without any warning or recourse.

Anyone here know anyone at the EFF?


----------



## pashasurf7873

I'm one of the bummed Tivo 3 owners due to the fact that TWC in Hawaii is moving alot of programming incl most HD channels to SDV. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=364085
So unless the USB Dongle comes out before sept 24th (unlikely) I will need to get a piece of junk SA8300 HD box to watch HD.
My question about the Cablecards is: If I return them on the 24th will I need them back whenever the USB Dongle comes out?? TWC says they won't be using the CableCards after that date, so I am worried down the road they may not re issue them. 
Anyone out there have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Zaph32

Arcady said:


> Can anyone verify that only a single M-Card is needed in the TiVo HD in the north Dallas TWC market?


Yes, confirmed. I'm in Frisco, 2 TivoHD units, each with a single M-Card.

Getting the M-Cards will be tough because the reps don't know what they are.


----------



## drewpydog

TWC in Winston-Salem (Greensboro) moved the Travel Channel to digital last week - so I called to get M-cards for my Tivo HD and S3. They say they don't have M-cards. I'm not paying 4 install fees and 4 monthly rentals when I could do it with two. So long, Anthony Bourdain.


----------



## ChrisFix

drewpydog said:


> TWC in Winston-Salem (Greensboro) moved the Travel Channel to digital last week - so I called to get M-cards for my Tivo HD and S3. They say they don't have M-cards. I'm not paying 4 install fees and 4 monthly rentals when I could do it with two. So long, Anthony Bourdain.


What are they charging for CC install?...Here in Raleigh-Durham they charge $42.95 Per Card....it is insane.

They will deliver an STB and install it for $18.95 and do a complete new install, including running coax for $42.95 total...not that they are trying to screw CC customers!


----------



## cody_dingo

cody_dingo said:


> TWC Kansas City just told me they are expecting to roll M-Cards out next week sometime. Two weeks at the latest. The guy told me he is testing "two kinds of tivo units" right now and "things look promising."
> 
> Just wanted to give the forum an FYI what I was told today.


The TWC contractor just left here. I got a call last weekend that the M-Cards weren't pairing correctly with the TivoHD and was asked if I wanted to try SA S-Cards instead. I agreed, so they rolled a truck today. So far I've seen a little pixelation, but for the most part it seems fine. He left less than an hour ago, so time will tell...

Overall, the install went fine. This was this guys SECOND CableCard install, ever, in any device. Went smoothly. Inserted cards, wrote numbers down and he made a call. Piece of cake.


----------



## dolfer

cody_dingo said:


> The TWC contractor just left here. I got a call last weekend that the M-Cards weren't pairing correctly with the TivoHD and was asked if I wanted to try SA S-Cards instead. I agreed, so they rolled a truck today. So far I've seen a little pixelation, but for the most part it seems fine. He left less than an hour ago, so time will tell...
> 
> Overall, the install went fine. This was this guys SECOND CableCard install, ever, in any device. Went smoothly. Inserted cards, wrote numbers down and he made a call. Piece of cake.


Not to be a downer... But if you have two SA S-Cards things are probably going to be getting ugly for you *very* soon. I would be interested to know how CBS HD in primetime works out for you.


----------



## jmjerome

Time Warner So Cal West Hollywood CA.

TWC SOCAL, just tried to charge me $1.99 to downgrade my service, (I removed STARZ). Once I balked at the charge and asked to cancel my service completey, the agent waived the fee. 

I just wanted to give you a heads up!


----------



## cody_dingo

dolfer said:


> Not to be a downer... But if you have two SA S-Cards things are probably going to be getting ugly for you *very* soon. I would be interested to know how CBS HD in primetime works out for you.


Can you please elaborate?


----------



## dolfer

Unless you are very lucky, you will most likely experience the pixelation, audio drops, and other issues (fast forward skips, etc) that other Scientific Atlanta S-Card users are experiencing. 

I hope it does not happen to you as it is not very pleasant! Sometimes it is unbearable. 

Tivo is supposedly working on a software update to rectify the problem. It should be released any day now. Hopefully... 

Please watch a few hours on a few different channels and let us know how it goes. For me, CBS in HD has been particularly bad. Please post back and let us know your experience.


----------



## cody_dingo

dolfer said:


> Unless you are very lucky, you will most likely experience the pixelation, audio drops, and other issues (fast forward skips, etc) that other Scientific Atlanta S-Card users are experiencing.
> 
> I hope it does not happen to you as it is not very pleasant! Sometimes it is unbearable.
> 
> Tivo is supposedly working on a software update to rectify the problem. It should be released any day now. Hopefully...
> 
> Please watch a few hours on a few different channels and let us know how it goes. For me, CBS in HD has been particularly bad. Please post back and let us know your experience.


Oh...yeah, I know all that. I've been following it very closely. I just didn't know it happened on specific channels--I thought it was pretty widespread and pretty random. Been watching HDNet off and on today and I see it here and there, and it is annoying, but I haven't seen a ton of it.

I'll definitely post my findings. Thank you!


----------



## gpsj1966

Zaph32 said:


> Yes, confirmed. I'm in Frisco, 2 TivoHD units, each with a single M-Card.
> 
> Getting the M-Cards will be tough because the reps don't know what they are.


I haven't been able to get mine working. I had 2 M-Series cards and it wouldn't work. Beginning to wonder if that wasn't the problem. I thought it was working fine with the 2 cards and then one day when I was watching something that needed the cable card I got a message that said that a program was scheduled to record and that the Tivo was going to switch channels so that it could record. When I tried to change back to the channel I was watching I got the cable card screen saying that the card wasn't activated. This was about 2 weeks ago. Since then I have had 2 techs come out who freely acknowledge that they don't know anything about cable cards or Tivo and after fooling with it for an hour or so they gave up. The last one swapped out one of the cards and at my suggestion we were planning to set it up one card at a time but we could never get the first card to work. He said that he would talk with the supervisor and get him to come take a look but that never happened. Finally the other day I call and the rep sends me to the supervisors voice mail and I didn't hear anything for a day or so and I called back and the new rep and it starts all over again. Now this one tells me the only thing she can do is schedule another appointment (So another tech can tell me he doesn't know anything about cable cards).


----------



## onefast1

gpsj1966 said:


> I haven't been able to get mine working. I had 2 M-Series cards and it wouldn't work. Beginning to wonder if that wasn't the problem. I thought it was working fine with the 2 cards and then one day when I was watching something that needed the cable card I got a message that said that a program was scheduled to record and that the Tivo was going to switch channels so that it could record. When I tried to change back to the channel I was watching I got the cable card screen saying that the card wasn't activated. This was about 2 weeks ago. Since then I have had 2 techs come out who freely acknowledge that they don't know anything about cable cards or Tivo and after fooling with it for an hour or so they gave up. The last one swapped out one of the cards and at my suggestion we were planning to set it up one card at a time but we could never get the first card to work. He said that he would talk with the supervisor and get him to come take a look but that never happened. Finally the other day I call and the rep sends me to the supervisors voice mail and I didn't hear anything for a day or so and I called back and the new rep and it starts all over again. Now this one tells me the only thing she can do is schedule another appointment (So another tech can tell me he doesn't know anything about cable cards).


Im in Valley Ranch and have a similar problem. On or about the 10th both my cards lost 40+ digital cahnnels. Had a tech come out and they bumped the cards and all was well. A few days later they went out again. Fast forward ... 4 techs later and hours on the phone and they still arent working. I have got every promise in the book from TW and they never deliver. Never on time and the techs do not know anything about cablecards. The dispatch doesnt even know much. Finally today I get a call from someone that claims they are going to help .... hours later all she can say is they deleted a digital tier from my cards and she cant put it back...we'll send a tech out to fix the issue. RiGhT. I will sell my S3 and take a loss before I give TWC another dime of my money or a second of my time.


----------



## gpsj1966

gpsj1966 said:


> I haven't been able to get mine working. I had 2 M-Series cards and it wouldn't work. Beginning to wonder if that wasn't the problem. I thought it was working fine with the 2 cards and then one day when I was watching something that needed the cable card I got a message that said that a program was scheduled to record and that the Tivo was going to switch channels so that it could record. When I tried to change back to the channel I was watching I got the cable card screen saying that the card wasn't activated. This was about 2 weeks ago. Since then I have had 2 techs come out who freely acknowledge that they don't know anything about cable cards or Tivo and after fooling with it for an hour or so they gave up. The last one swapped out one of the cards and at my suggestion we were planning to set it up one card at a time but we could never get the first card to work. He said that he would talk with the supervisor and get him to come take a look but that never happened. Finally the other day I call and the rep sends me to the supervisors voice mail and I didn't hear anything for a day or so and I called back and the new rep and it starts all over again. Now this one tells me the only thing she can do is schedule another appointment (So another tech can tell me he doesn't know anything about cable cards).


BTW I'm in Irving.


----------



## HDTivoDesire

I'm in Plano, TX. I just ordered a Tivo HD. I ordered TW Cable on their website 2 days ago and selected an appointment date of Sep. 24th (earliest date available). The website said a TW rep would call me, but I have not received a call yet


----------



## jvandecar

A monopoly in a midsized city is never good.

I ordered my TiVo HD from TiVoCommunity last week, and I received it Monday. A quick trip to the Time Warner building confirmed what I have been reading all over, a tech had to install my cable card. 

Hoping that one of the two would be a multi-stream card, I told him I wanted two cable cards, and he said no problem, and had an opening today, Friday the 31st. I said I need it before 2pm, again, no problem, and he made a note in the system.

Noon comes and goes, 2pm comes and goes and with it, I go to work.

Wife stays home on Friday, Labor Day weekend waiting. 3pm, 4pm, 5pm, 6pm she decides they aren't coming, she goes out.

I get a call at 7:30pm, from some hick saying he would be at the house in 30 minutes.

8pm at night? Is this typical? I was at work, so I didn't get my card, or cards but I damn sure don't want someone coming in my house at 8pm.

I'm ready to take the Moto Set Top box back, downgrade to basic cable, and just record OTA HD broadcasts.


----------



## pkscout

jvandecar said:


> I'm ready to take the Moto Set Top box back, downgrade to basic cable, and just record OTA HD broadcasts.


That's what I did (well, except it was an SA box in my area). When TWC asked why I was downgrading I told them. I have a S3 TiVo and I want all my channels in digital. Until they can provide that I'm paying them only for basic/standard analog service and getting all my HD OTA. It's not that I'm unwilling to pay more for digital service and CableCards, but in this area even with CableCards TWC won't give you access to the digital simulcast of 1-99 because they're going to move all that to SDV. So upgrading to digital cable gets me like 3 channels I watch in digital. Not worth it.


----------



## katylava

I'm in Frisco. We called on 7/27 and got an appt. for 8/10. They never showed up or called. We complained and got another scheduled for 8/23 -- almost a month after our initial call. 

The guy that showed up was nice and a good problem-solver. He said they had to get our cable cards from McKinney.

So far they both work, but one of them stopped getting sound on HD channels for about a day. They both work again now. Weird. I hope it isn't a recurring thing. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## cody_dingo

dolfer said:


> Unless you are very lucky, you will most likely experience the pixelation, audio drops, and other issues (fast forward skips, etc) that other Scientific Atlanta S-Card users are experiencing.
> 
> I hope it does not happen to you as it is not very pleasant! Sometimes it is unbearable.
> 
> Tivo is supposedly working on a software update to rectify the problem. It should be released any day now. Hopefully...
> 
> Please watch a few hours on a few different channels and let us know how it goes. For me, CBS in HD has been particularly bad. Please post back and let us know your experience.


Still seeing very little pixelation, if any at all. Watched CBS primetime almost excluseively for a couple nights and it was no worse than the other HD channels. I'm hoping this post doesn't jinx things!


----------



## bearthw

I just had my Tivo HD software updated and it has fixed the pixelation and other screwiness - from what I can tell, it's all working great now. The Tivo tech support person said the update was rolled out last night.

Now, for my "install" story - I'm in the greater Kansas City area (Kansas side) I had a TWC tech guy come out a week and a half ago, and as soon as he saw that it was a Tivo, he said "we don't support Tivo." He then went into this whole thing about how the cards could hurt the Tivo, the Tivo could damage the cards, blah blah blah - but still completely refusing to install the cards. He continued on about how TWC offers their own boxes and that's one of the reasons why they don't support Tivo (um...anticompetitive ranting won't impress me here). Just kep spewing all kinds of crap, all while refusing to help. Very frustrating.

Afterwards, I started looking through the TWC site and found a few references on CableCards, and specifically referring to Tivo decks as one of the primary reasons they offer the CCs. It was pretty obvious through the site that they do, in fact, support the cards. My friend (also with TWC) purchased the same Tivo model as I did, at the same time, and a couple of days after my fiasco, he had the CCs installed through a different tech without a hassle. So I called up and scheduled another appointment.

A few days ago, the exact same tech came out again, and again said "we do NOT support Tivo." I showed him the references on the site, told him how my friend just had the cards installed, etc., but he still refused. In the end, he said "here's the cards, if you want to install them yourself you can, but I won't be responsible for them and if you damage the cards, they're your responsibility." After a very quick install, he did call up TWC to activate the cards and everything worked right from the beginning (besides the pixelation junk that was fixed this morning).

I'm now waiting to see my next bill show up with "install" charges for the cards - cards that were NOT installed by them, but by me.


----------



## MickeS

Well I had my CableCARD installed today and it was obvious the tech had no clue what he was doing, even though I asked him if he had installed CableCARDs before.

I gave him the instruction sheet that came with the Series 3 ands told him "It says here to follow these instructions". He looked at it briefly and condescendingly and mumbled something, then put it down. He took out the first card, and promptly proceeded to install it into the top slot (#2). I told him "No, that goes in the bottom slot", so he switched slots.

The instruction screen came up, and he said to go to the ID screen, which was blank. I said that we should wait a little bit, so it could refresh the screen. He did so reluctantly. He wrote down the numbers, and took out card #2.
I told him we should activate card #1 first, he said "It's already activated". So he put in card #2 in slot #2 and wrote down that info. Then he called up the office, and gave them the host ID... of card #2 of course, not card #1.

After that I let him do whatever he needed, I figure I'll have to fix this later anyway. And the whole time he kept *****ing about how cable cards where problems, that they didn't get all channels, and could take 48 hours to start working. Oh, and he told the person on the other side that he was installing them into a Westinghouse (the brand of the TV).

Right now the TiVo just says "Upgrading CableCARD2. CableCARD firmware upgrade in progress." I'll leave it like this for a little while before I do the whole thing over again myself. Wouldn't be surprised if the cards aren't even working.

Yeah, I wonder why they have problems with CableCARDs. Freaking idiots.

EDIT: wow, after sitting there with the upgrade message for a half hour or so, it finally started working. And it looks like all the channels are coming in correctly! I am amazed.  Of course, I only get the non-SDV channels... :/ I wonder if they'll let me drop back to non-digital now, and keep the cablecards. That's my plan at least.


----------



## kklier

ChrisFix said:


> What are they charging for CC install?...Here in Raleigh-Durham they charge $42.95 Per Card....it is insane.
> 
> They will deliver an STB and install it for $18.95 and do a complete new install, including running coax for $42.95 total...not that they are trying to screw CC customers!


Do the have Mcards in Durham or even Raleigh for that matter?


----------



## kklier

thejrnf said:


> In Durham, NC, I had a scheduled appointment to receive/test out a M-Card. The Technical Supervisor called to cancel the appointment and told me that he had just been on a conference call with Tivo and Scientific Atlanta. He said there is a "software issue" between the Tivo HD and the SA M-Card and that they are still working out some incompatibility issues. He did not specify when these issues might be resolved.
> 
> In better news, my 2 S-Cards are finally working.


oh, hmmm

any update on this?

edit: http://www.timewarnercable.com/NC/products/cable/CableCard.html


> Open Cable Products are two-way capable just like Time Warner Cables leased set top boxes and allow access to ALL of Time Warner Cables one-way and two-way services. We expect Open Cable Products to be available at retail in the 4Q 07 / 1Q 08.


----------



## lc_04

I just had a very frustrating call with Time Warner here in Buffalo. I've been thinking about upgrading to the Tivo HD, so I thought I'd give them a call to make sure that they would be able to install a CableCard and for what price. I mentioned that I needed it for a Tivo. The woman I spoke to never heard of a card going into a Tivo, only a TV. I tried to explain why it would be necessary, so she finally put me on hold to ask a supervisor. Once she got back, she told me that their Cable Cards are not compatible with Tivo's. I then directed her to an actual page on Time Warner's website that mentioned the Tivo and CableCards. After taking 15 minutes to find the page I was talking about, she put me on hold again to ask one of the head dispatchers if they would come out to install the card in the Tivo, and his response was 'Absolutely not.'. The woman also alluded to the fact that they would not support the Tivo, since 'they are competition from our DVR service'. Finally, after realizing this was never going to go anywhere, I just decided to end the call.

From the few posts I've read on this thread, I don't seem to be alone. I want my Tivo HD!! 

Anyone have any success in the Buffalo area with them?


----------



## mercurial

You need to report them to TiVo so they can get some regulatory fear put into them by the pros.

EDIT: I thought there was a link at the tivo.com website about reporting these issues but I can't find it. I suggest calling TiVo customer service and complaining to them. I recall stories of people having to do that in the beginning of the S3 roll-out and TiVo would contact the cable company directly and/or setup a three-way-call with them.


----------



## WebPrincess

Just wanted to update everyone on my situation:

Time Warner in Dallas has now updated their website with the quote:
"Time Warner Cable is committed to supporting digital-cable-ready television sets and other devices, such as the TiVo Series 3 HD set-top box and the Microsoft Digital Cable Tuners. By offering CableCARD service, Time Warner Cable is able to provide you with more choice...."

Sounds like they changed their tune! Awesome. Maybe they got a little phone call from the TiVo guy.

Anyway, I called them today & scheduled my appointment for the cable cards to be installed. Even told them I wanted them in a Tivo!

So... WebPrincess is happy now!

Thanks for letting me rant!


----------



## gpsj1966

Well I had a tech out at my house again this morning (Irving Tx) and while he didn't seem to be all that familiar with Tivo and Cable Cards he was pretty sharp. It also helped that he was able to get the call center on the phone pretty quick. It turns out that apparently there is some issue with Cable Cards and customer installed Cable Modems. It just so happens that my problems came up round about the time I got my own modem. I wasn't given the specifics but, apparently there will be a fix sometime tonight and I will be contacted Sunday.


----------



## echoout

This thread is awesome, but I'm in a bit of a dilemma. Soooo, Best Buy just exchanged my old Series2 Pioneer for a Series3 HD. I live in Austin and was just informed that half the stuff I watch won't be available with a CableCard. I'm a college football junkie and love FSN, ESPN2HD and Fuel. Apparently none of these will be available. Would I be any better off with a Tivo HD versus Series3 HD? This is my chance to get what I want and this thread is kind of freaking me out. Thoughts? Or does it even matter considering how jacked TWC are?

-steven


----------



## Fofer

The TiVoHD will be no different from the Series 3 HD in terms of what channels you're able to access.


----------



## jfh3

echoout said:


> Would I be any better off with a Tivo HD versus Series3 HD?


No, if you have SDV, you will have the same issues with THD as S3 until the tuning resolver is released. (No official announcement has been made, so it may be a while)


----------



## echoout

So, the Tivo HD isn't a little more "future-proof"?


----------



## jfh3

echoout said:


> So, the Tivo HD isn't a little more "future-proof"?


In theory, but not because of the SDV issue.


----------



## Fofer

How, even in theory, is the TiVo HD more "future proof?"


----------



## Emrys

This is depressing, I've actually started looking at DirecTV...


----------



## echoout

The acceptance of M-Cards (right?).



Fofer said:


> How, even in theory, is the TiVo HD more "future proof?"


----------



## pkscout

echoout said:


> The acceptance of M-Cards (right?).


Nope. All the M-card does is replace two single stream cards with one mutli-stream card. That doesn't count as future proof, especially given that the S3 only needs a software update for M-card support.

And before you ask, no, M-card support doesn't get you PPV, VOD, SDV support, or anything else requiring two way communications.


----------



## echoout

Thanks, while I'm a video guy by career, I'm relatively inexperienced in the Tivo world. And to everyone, I apologize for hijacking the thread, but why would I want a Series3 then? Should I take it back and get a bunch of store credit with the TivoHD, or are there ANY advantages to the Series3 that I'm not getting?

Thanks!



pkscout said:


> Nope. All the M-card does is replace two single stream cards with one mutli-stream card. That doesn't count as future proof, especially given that the S3 only needs a software update for M-card support.
> 
> And before you ask, no, M-card support doesn't get you PPV, VOD, SDV support, or anything else requiring two way communications.


----------



## jfh3

Fofer said:


> How, even in theory, is the TiVo HD more "future proof?"


From the comparasion thread:

* TivoHD has ~7% faster CPU (450 MIPS vs 420 MIPS)
* TivoHD has twice the system memory (256MB vs 128MB)
* Supports MCARDs out of the box.
* Newer QAM/VSB demodulation chips for potentially improved OTA reception.
* New, dedicated hardware for MPEG-2 and MPEG-4 SD->SD and HD->SD transcoding
o Could allow HD->SD MRV with older Series2 Tivos
o Could allow TivoToGo and MRV to support content flagged as "copy one generation" (via downres)
o Could allow Tivo to use TivoToGo and MRV to record and stream content for which they cannot obtain Cable Labs approval to pass (via down-res)
o Could allow place-shifting like Slingbox (thanks megazone)
o Real-time transcoding could eliminate the need to do it in software, reducing the licensing fees for the Tivo Desktop software.
* Consumes less power.


----------



## keefer37

I've got an "install" appointment setup for this Sunday afternoon (Raleigh Durham Time Warner) for two cable cards for my HD TiVo. I tried to get a multistream card, but they had no idea what I was talking about. She quoted $42.95 for installation and then like $5 and change a month. Everything sound right?


----------



## ChrisFix

keefer37 said:


> I've got an "install" appointment setup for this Sunday afternoon (Raleigh Durham Time Warner) for two cable cards for my HD TiVo. I tried to get a multistream card, but they had no idea what I was talking about. She quoted $42.95 for installation and then like $5 and change a month. Everything sound right?


That sounds right, except the installation is $42.95 PER CARD...so nearly $86 for someone to slide two cards into your TiVo.

I think we win the award as the most expensive CC installation in America with TWC Raleigh-Durham.


----------



## keefer37

ChrisFix said:


> That sounds right, except the installation is $42.95 PER CARD...so nearly $86 for someone to slide two cards into your TiVo.
> 
> I think we win the award as the most expensive CC installation in America with TWC Raleigh-Durham.


She didn't say per card on the phone, so if it does end up at $86, I may have grounds to fight that charge for a 10 minute install. *fingers crossed*


----------



## TracerBullet

I received my first bill from TWC after the cablecard install- they got the 2 cablecard charges right, but still billed me for the two cable boxes that were removed, AND billed me partial month charges instead of credits. My bill is $80 higher than it should be. They told me to pay the entire inflated bill and I would see credits on next month's bill.


----------



## jfh3

keefer37 said:


> She didn't say per card on the phone, so if it does end up at $86, I may have grounds to fight that charge for a 10 minute install. *fingers crossed*


Wow. I'd even complain about the first charge.


----------



## gpsj1966

gpsj1966 said:


> Well I had a tech out at my house again this morning (Irving Tx) and while he didn't seem to be all that familiar with Tivo and Cable Cards he was pretty sharp. It also helped that he was able to get the call center on the phone pretty quick. It turns out that apparently there is some issue with Cable Cards and customer installed Cable Modems. It just so happens that my problems came up round about the time I got my own modem. I wasn't given the specifics but, apparently there will be a fix sometime tonight and I will be contacted Sunday.


Well Sunday came and went and I'm still no better off then I was before. I did exactly what the tech said and called in. This time they tried to convince me that I didn't have the proper tier to get one of the channels that I am suppose to get. After get my bill she said well, the only thing she could do was schedule another technician. She said that cable cards are a new technology. When I said that others had the exact same setup as me she said all setups are different.


----------



## Wantishi

Have an appointment scheduled for Thursday afternoon here in OC, CA with my new Tivo HD... The guy on the phone assured me that all their technicians were well versed with Tivo and Cablecards.

Seeing how it took me four phone calls and five different sales reps to get one who even knew what a cablecard _was_... I'm not getting my hopes up.

/crosses fingers


----------



## ZPrime

Just had my card installed. Tivo HD, and the tech brought an M-Card. I made it abundantly clear when I scheduled that I didn't want to pay for two S-cards.

Tech said it was his first CableCard install, and he didn't even know what a Tivo was.  

He slotted in the M-card after I told him where to put it. He then tried to call dispatch to get it activated. He tried. And Tried. And tried. The number was constantly BUSY. After about an hour of nearly continuous redials he finally got through.

The woman on the other end got all of the info from him - they need the Cable Card "serial number" (I'm not sure of the actual term, but it's all letters.) They then needed the CC ID number shown on the Tivo screen, as well as the Host ID from the Tivo.

He got all of that read in, and the woman at the call center sent a "hit" to the card. Eventually it was showing authorized, but when I went to channel test I just got a black screen. After screwing around a bit and not getting anything, I rebooted the Tivo on a hunch. It came back up and when I went to channel test, voila, my channels were there!

So, if you have trouble, restart your box. The longest part of the process was waiting while the installer had to re-dial the dispatch number for an hour straight.


----------



## jacksonian

ZPrime, So are you saying you're able to record 2 shows at once with the one M card?


----------



## alansplace

jacksonian....yes, that's what an M-card is supposed to do.
--
Alan


----------



## keefer37

kklier said:


> Do the have Mcards in Durham or even Raleigh for that matter?


No, not as of last weekend when I called up. I'm dreading my appointment on Sunday with the installation for the two cards. I'm hoping to not have the incompetence related on this forum. I guess I need to setup the HD TiVo tonight to give it a few days to get updates, etc.


----------



## atrunco

Well, I 've been reading all the posts in this forum for the past few weeks and finally took the plunge to attempt the cable card install with TW in the NC Triangle area (RDU). Had an appointment for the install with and 8-12 window. Driver called at 11:15 to tell me he was running behind and would probably be there at exactly 12pm. When we spoke on the phone, I asked him if he had any experience with CC installs on HD Tivos and he admitted that he had never successfully completed an install. What a confidence builder....

So anyway, he showed up at 2:15 and handed me the cards. He was pretty open to letting me dictate the install since he had very little idea about the process. Card 1 installed fine, but no HDsuite channels. The supervisor on the phone said it could take up to an hour and we should continue with Card 2. Install was similar - HD networks, but no HDsuite channels (ESPN, DSCHD etc.)

Installer then said he had a job that would take about 30 mins and he'd come right back. I wasn't gullible enough to believe him, but with didn't want him hanging around with my wife, kids and I. 

Obviously he never came back, but he did call to check in and see if the channels had appeared. I restarted the system as some have suggested, but no change.

Around 5:00 I called TW cust service and raised a bit of a stir. I went a couple of rungs up the support ladder and eventually got someone who put me on a conference call with a TW tech that said since I have the Tivo HD and not the Series 3, I needed the M-card and not 2 S-cards. I then explained to him that I was under the impression that they didn't have M-cards - he assured me that they did, bu I refused to get of the phone until he could confirm that he could have one in hand. He put me on hold for a few minutes and came back with confirmation that a guy in Morrisville had just pulled two and would come by first thing tomorrow for the install......we'll see. I didn't correct him that only 1 is needed b/c I'm sure one will be broken. My confidence is very low.

On a side note, I find the the SD channels are VERY blurry - worse than with my SA8300 (that was the only good thing about that POS). It is borderline unwatchable. I hope that this improves with the new card, but I doubt that has anything to do with it. As a TiVo fan since '99 I'm hoping this product doesn't let me down.


----------



## littlelibo

Is anyone noticing the ESPNHD & ESPN2HD video looks weird?

It is perfectly clear, but almost looks like fast motion. Can't describe it... it just started yesterday.


----------



## ChrisFix

atrunco said:


> On a side note, I find the the SD channels are VERY blurry - worse than with my SA8300 (that was the only good thing about that POS). It is borderline unwatchable. I hope that this improves with the new card, but I doubt that has anything to do with it. As a TiVo fan since '99 I'm hoping this product doesn't let me down.


Well besides being charged $86 for your fun installation experience...TWC Raleigh-Durham doesn't do digital simulcast on the Basic & Standard Tier SD channels (2-76) with Cable Cards...so they are analog vs. digital (as on the 8300), which may explain why they don't look as good to you.


----------



## CaseyM

I suppose it is time that I post my Tivo Series 3 Install Story:

After a few hours of aggravation, I finally have my Series3 running on two M-cards. I do not have all of the HD channels (missing the sports HD channels). However, I do have dual tuner ability- which is a huge step over simply having a single tuner. A cable tech is coming over in one day in an attempt to remedy the HD issue. 

A few tips I have learned from my experience:

1) To get through quick to your cable provider in an effort to 'hit' your cable cards, follow the phone menu that states you want to cancel your cable service. Then just tell the guy on the other line to hit your cable cards. I also found that I had a larger selection of cable install dates when I went through the 'cancel' guy. They really seek to please you- and they do. 

2) A restart of the tivo worked to recognize my second cable card. Nothing else worked as my tivo did not automatically recognize it. 

3) When the cable company hits your cards, it will not automatically recognize all of the channels. Give it about 15 minutes.

4) The Tivo website cable card trouble shooting guide is very helpful. Print that out along with as much info on cable cards that you can before your cable card tech comes over to do the install. Educate yourself before the install and expect that a complete moron will arrive.


----------



## atrunco

Well TWC tech came out today with 2 M-cards (he didn't realize I only needed on and tried to insert both). 
Anyway, to make a long story short, still no HD channels (other than networks) or channels above 100. Diagnostic screen shows "EMMs=0" meaning none of the info has made it in from TWC. The tech eventually left and I got Tivo support and an upper level dispatch guy from TWC in conference call. In addition to the Cable card ID and Host ID, he was asking for a "data id" said it was 11 digits long. The Tivo guy had no idea what he was talking about and I was unable to find anything that matches that description anywhere on the diagnostic screens. 

They inserted a generic number in and sent several "hits" to the card with no change.

Eventually we all agreed to give up and I was told by dispatch that they would send another guy out (not a tech, but someone higher up) with a bunch of different cards. I'm not sure I want to waste any more time on this ordeal. I've been loyal to TiVo since they came out on '99, but this is starting to wear me out. 
On a bright note, the tech today did discover that my signal was low and installed a booster that has made my analog channels MUCH better. 

I'll see what the next few days bring.


----------



## clcbmason

Time Warner Cable- Chapel Hill

So I got my HD from Amazon and made and appt. to have the cards installed. I asked the woman who books appts. to have the guy bring two S cards and an M card just in case. He got to my house and told me that he had never heard of M cards and neither had the guy at the place where he picks up equipment for jobs. He DID bring two S cards so I thought that we would be good to go. He puts them in and calls TW to get them activated and is surprised when the supervisor of the techs asks to speak with me. So I get on the techs cell phone and this guy proceeds to tell me that I should have specified that these were going in a Tivo HD ( I did) and that the FCC has started fining them because they have been using S cards in the Tivos. I was floored. He had no answers as to why they would single out Tivo owners...yada yada yada!
Long story short he said that they would "track down an M card" and make another appt. So that is where I stand. This is getting frustrating to say the least. They said they would call me first thing Monday the 17th although I am not holding my breath. I did get a hold of a customer service supervisor and the install will be free b/c of the screwup.

BTW I called Tivo to see what they thought of the FCC thing and the tech said it was horses**t.


----------



## BruceShultes

atrunco said:


> Well TWC tech came out today with 2 M-cards (he didn't realize I only needed on and tried to insert both).
> Anyway, to make a long story short, still no HD channels (other than networks) or channels above 100. Diagnostic screen shows "EMMs=0" meaning none of the info has made it in from TWC. The tech eventually left and I got Tivo support and an upper level dispatch guy from TWC in conference call. In addition to the Cable card ID and Host ID, he was asking for a "data id" said it was 11 digits long. The Tivo guy had no idea what he was talking about and I was unable to find anything that matches that description anywhere on the diagnostic screens.
> 
> They inserted a generic number in and sent several "hits" to the card with no change.
> 
> Eventually we all agreed to give up and I was told by dispatch that they would send another guy out (not a tech, but someone higher up) with a bunch of different cards.
> 
> I'll see what the next few days bring.


As far as the "EMMs=0" is concerned, it has been my experience that the EMM count only increases when you are watching an encoded digital channel.

I can watch any of the digital channels, which are also provided in SD in my basic programming package and the EMM count doesn't seem to increase. When I watch something like ESPNHD it does.

As far as the data-id, I don't know if your TW head-end software is the same as mine or not, but in my case they also needed the alphanumeric code printed on the back of my cable cards before they could get them to work in my S3.

Another possible problem, many cable systems seem to have problems assigning all the packages which you are paying for to each cable card. They seem to treat each cable card as a separate account instead of just assigning them to your account and then granting them access to all packages under that account.

If your cards show "Authorized", this may be your problem.


----------



## MickeS

I gotta say, apart from the fact that TWC (San Antonio) compresses the HD channels, I've been very happy with them. Amazingly, the CableCARD installation went well even though the tech didn't know what he was doing, and the people I have spoken to in tech support have been very helpful and known what they were doing.


----------



## dpfels

Does anyone have any new information on when m-cards will be available from Time Warner in New York City?

I just spoke to a rep who told me that the new Samsung box which they are distributing has an M-card in it. They made it sound as if m-cards were only minutes away. Other reps at TW New York have suggested that m-cards are around the corner.

Obvioiusly, in light of the installation charge of $30 for the first card + $19.99 for each additional card, I would prefer not to need to do this twice. That doesn't even get into the fee for each additional card and the charge to duplicate my channel lineup.

Any info would be a big help.
Thanks!
Dan


----------



## Fofer

dpfels said:


> That doesn't even get into the fee for each additional card *and the charge to duplicate my channel lineup.
> *


  They charge for that?


----------



## dpfels

They would charge me for the air that their installer breathes while in my apartment, if they could find a way to measure it.  

Really, given how many different answers to my cable card questions I have received, I am not entirely sure what I will be charged when this is all said and done. However, it breaks down something like this.
First cable card: $1.75/month
Second-fourth cable card: $1.75/card/month + 
$2 channel lineup duplication fee/card/month.

For obvious reasons, I would like m-cards, since it cuts all of the expenses down by quite a lot!

Dan


----------



## keefer37

clcbmason said:


> Time Warner Cable- Chapel Hill
> 
> So I got my HD from Amazon and made and appt. to have the cards installed. I asked the woman who books appts. to have the guy bring two S cards and an M card just in case. He got to my house and told me that he had never heard of M cards and neither had the guy at the place where he picks up equipment for jobs. He DID bring two S cards so I thought that we would be good to go. He puts them in and calls TW to get them activated and is surprised when the supervisor of the techs asks to speak with me. So I get on the techs cell phone and this guy proceeds to tell me that I should have specified that these were going in a Tivo HD ( I did) and that the FCC has started fining them because they have been using S cards in the Tivos. I was floored. He had no answers as to why they would single out Tivo owners...yada yada yada!
> Long story short he said that they would "track down an M card" and make another appt. So that is where I stand. This is getting frustrating to say the least. They said they would call me first thing Monday the 17th although I am not holding my breath. I did get a hold of a customer service supervisor and the install will be free b/c of the screwup.
> 
> BTW I called Tivo to see what they thought of the FCC thing and the tech said it was horses**t.


This pretty much echoes my experience yesterday here in Durham, NC. Anthony is the guy to ask for regarding Cable cards in Raleigh-Durham's Time Warner. They went as far as to say the two single cards in the TiVo could damage it. So waiting for a call back to reschedule with a Mcard. clcbmason, any word from the guy yet? I'm trying to call them back now.


----------



## Kablemodem

Fofer said:


> They charge for that?


They charge us too, but it's built into the $1.75 fee per cable card.


----------



## George Cifranci

Speaking of M-Cards, my S-Card in slot 1 of my Tivo Series 3 got put into a "Upgrading Firmware" state. Time Warner Mid-Ohio doesn't usually do firmware upgrades over their network (they haven't upgraded their Cablecards firmware in 2 years). I have a technical contact at TW (who has a Tivo S3 there) who said that there is a bug in the firmware I have (May 2005) where the CableCard gets confused and goes in to a "Upgrading Firmware" mode. So they sent out a cable guy and he brought an M-Card. It was a nightmare because I think they forgot to unpair the original card and they ended up being there 2 hours and left with the M-Card not working. They were going to send someone out on Monday (today) but something happened since the time they left Saturday because sometime on Sunday it started to work. I saw my Tivo reboot on its own so that might have done the trick.

In any case I now have a M-Card in slot 1 (running in single stream mode) and a S-Card in Slot 2. The M-Cards are interesting because under the CableCard settings menu there are a bunch more option/diag screens that the S-cards don't have.


----------



## BruceShultes

AFIK, even though the manual that comes with the S3 says that you should be able to use an M-card in slot 1 with no card in slot 2, it will not work with the current version of software on the S3.


----------



## randymac88

Anyone else being charged *4.25* per card, instead of the $1.75, because they added a $2.50 "mirror charge" to mirror my cable box's channels on to the cablecards? It seems very odd to me, but the rep was adamant that the charge was legit and correct.


----------



## dpfels

Is this in NYC?

That is what the told me, too. However, once an experienced rep went over my bill, it worked out slightly differently. Apparently, once you go over to cable cards entirely, you lose all of your discounts for bundling different services. As a result, all of the prices are a la carte. In the end, I found that replacing two cable boxes with two Tivo HD's was going to cost me $2/month more (!) on my cable bill due to the loss of discounts.

However, if you are keeping one cable box to maintain a bundle (assuming you have more than one TV in NYC, then the cost goes down by a bit. In my case, I am losing the $8.95 DVR rental service and the rental price of a cable box. However, there is an extra $2.50 channel doubling charge, as you mention (this is, apparently only required in the event of a bundle). It winds up being cheaper this way, but I only get one HD box (the other will remain SD).

If you are confused, you are not alone. Even the Time-warner reps on the phone had a hard time telling me what the change in my bill would be after the cable cards.

In summary: If you are going over to cable cards alone, with no box, you will not pay the extra $2.50 (only the $1.75 card rental). However, you will lose any discounts you might have had, and your price may go up, overall.

It is a racket (and FCC regulations are clearly easy to end-run)!
Dan


----------



## pkscout

BruceShultes said:


> AFIK, even though the manual that comes with the S3 says that you should be able to use an M-card in slot 1 with no card in slot 2, it will not work with the current version of software on the S3.


Technically you can put one M-card in slot one and no card in slot 2 and it will work, but only as a single tuner device.


----------



## pkscout

randymac88 said:


> Anyone else being charged *4.25* per card, instead of the $1.75, because they added a $2.50 "mirror charge" to mirror my cable box's channels on to the cablecards? It seems very odd to me, but the rep was adamant that the charge was legit and correct.


Don't feel bad. When I lived in Las Vegas Cox charged $3 per card *and* and $8.50 mirroring fee.


----------



## echoout

Well, here's my initiation into the CC/TWC world.

1) Last Monday, Sep. 10, scheduled TWC to bring 2 cablecards Monday, Sep. 18, requested technician with CC/Tivo S3 experience, was blown off.

2) Yesterday, Monday, Sep. 17, 2nd party tech shows up, seemed quite capable and very familiar with CC/Tivos. Had four cards with him, all from mid-2007. Were waiting for the EMM validation (or whatever) on the first card which never happened. He tried to contact the DNCS office who weren't in (!). Oddly, TWC told him to move on to the next job. So, he left me with one card waiting to validate and no other news on what to expect.

3) Today, Tues Sep. 18, called the tech to see if he knew what was up, which he didn't. No EMMs on Tivo screen. Called TWC to see what was up, they thought I was all set up, so I told them what happened and they scheduled a supervisor to come out tomorrow (Wed. morning). Later in the day I got a bug to troubleshoot so I called TWC and a really nice tech answered. He said my card looked paired from his end and had me check the channels. Sure enough, most showed up minus anything premium and/or in HD. He suggested redoing the Guided Setup would fix everything for that card which, of course, it didn't. I told him a supervisor was coming in the morning but he said he had no record of that, which someone in customer service confirmed. They scheduled another tech to come out Thursday Sep. 20. 

So, anyway, I have one card that can see SOME channels and TWC are totally confused. Luckily, you guys prepared me for this and so I'm not too irritated. 

Will they ever get it right?


----------



## clcbmason

keefer37 said:


> This pretty much echoes my experience yesterday here in Durham, NC. Anthony is the guy to ask for regarding Cable cards in Raleigh-Durham's Time Warner. They went as far as to say the two single cards in the TiVo could damage it. So waiting for a call back to reschedule with a Mcard. clcbmason, any word from the guy yet? I'm trying to call them back now.


My appt. is today. keefer is right. If you live in Durham/ Chapel Hill you have to get Anthony on the line. Also if there is a failed visit, ***** enough and the install fee will be waived. Just go high enough on the customer service ladder and mention that Dish has 100 Hd channels (they dont know that Tivo wont work with Dish/ Direct TV). I am on for today PM and will update tomorrow with hopefully words of wisdom and not more frustration.

As an aside Anthony from TWC said they have had serious arguments with the TIVO engineers about whether this machine was really ready based on the status of M cards. At one point he said that he and the TIVO tech were shouting and cusing at each other. Gotta love that. Stay tuned.

Keefer I will send you and email tonight.


----------



## echoout

So, the original tech showed up out of nowhere this morning (thank god i work from home) and made more calls to TWC. He seriously (SERIOUSLY!) talked to 8 people at TWC who couldn't get the card going. He finally got through to DNCS and the card was working within a minute. What the crap is that? Anyway, his other cards were duds so I'm still waiting. The single card works as good as could be hoped for, all channels look slick, minus the ones I no longer get!


----------



## cjhrph

Had my cablecard install yesterday by TWC in Utica, NY. The installers were contractors and had never done an install before. However, they were nice and let me help them through the included instructions. They brought two Scientific Atlanta S-cards dated 1/2007. We got the first card up and running ok after the firmware update wait. When we inserted the second card it was recognized and no firmware update was necessary. While we were waiting for the card to be "hit" they left and said they'd call back to confirm it was working ok. Well, it never took and they never called back. 

I rebooted the machine and it the "upgrading firmware" appeared on the TiVo. After it was done the card was in a "waiting for CP Auth" mode. On a hunch, I figured that they messed up the host ID of the machine and the card was paired incorrectly. I called TWC and after speaking with 2 different people, they discovered I was right. They got the card authorized ok but now it's stuck on "waiting for EMM's" and wont take the hit from the cable head end. It's able to display all the analog channels just fine, but wont decrypt the digitals at this time. 

Looks like I am now waiting for another installer on Saturday to show up with another cable card. 

Just so your aware, I did receive the lecture about the TiVo already being rendered obsolete due to the SDV employment. There are a few channels on our system that are SDV. HBO-West feeds, ESPN2, AEHD, UHD, HDNET, and a few others. 

Im hoping that TiVo can rectify this problem in quick fashion....


----------



## clcbmason

SUCCESS!!

Got it going last night here in NC. If you live in the Triangle the tech has to get Anthony Edwards on the line as he has a protocol sheet from TIVO that he uses. What a joy to go in and eliminate all my unused channels and set a season pass for the various HD shows. Keefer keep me posted and good luck today.


----------



## mingusdew

clcbmason said:


> SUCCESS!!
> 
> Got it going last night here in NC. If you live in the Triangle the tech has to get Anthony Edwards on the line as he has a protocol sheet from TIVO that he uses. What a joy to go in and eliminate all my unused channels and set a season pass for the various HD shows. Keefer keep me posted and good luck today.


Did they get it working with two SD cards or an Multi card? I'm tempted to pick up a Tivo HD (and I live in Raleigh) but I've hesitated because of all the problems with TWC.


----------



## jmaditto

Its great they got your Cable Card(s) installed and configured properly. :up: 

I do have a question for those with TiVo and CableCard (s) via TWC though, what are you thoughts on missing out on SDV channels? Even if you have no SDV now you will in the not so distant future. I really want to go with TiVo HD but don't want to miss out on ESPN2HD and all the other SDV channels. I'm just surprised to see so many people buying a TiVo and giving up good content due to SDV that I hope I missing something here. Please help me understand so I can go out and buy a TiVoHD right now. Thoughts?


----------



## cjhrph

There's really not much to understand. The TiVo HD is simply not capable of viewing switched digital channels at this time. Period. A solution has apparently been identified, but is not yet in production. 

At the moment, even with the SDV channels, my TiVo HD is by FAR a better solution than the 8300HD that TWC was offering. They are not even in the same class. Only you can determine the risk vs benefit for your particular situation. Call TWC in your area and find out just what channels are switched, what the upcoming plans are, and make your decision. 

Good Luck.


----------



## echoout

This was my dilemma too. With 8300 everything looked pristine, I got all my sports channels including the ones that show the crappier Texas games and Fuel TV who I do work for. However, I found that for day-to-day viewing I could rarely find what I was looking for and it was hit or miss as to if the show even was recorded properly.

I sort of got my Series 3 HD Tivo as a warranty replacement for an old Series 2 I stopped using a long time ago, so it "felt" free.

I switched over to make TV watching fun again. I might miss a couple games and things are a little blocky on-screen but the overall TV watching experience is so much more fruitful.

As for ESPN2, I'll watch the non-HD version for now.

As for not getting Fuel TV, that's the one thing that really tears me up. Lame lame lame.

-steven



jmaditto said:


> I'm just surprised to see so many people buying a TiVo and giving up good content due to SDV that I hope I missing something here. Please help me understand so I can go out and buy a TiVoHD right now. Thoughts?


----------



## ysenoj

clcbmason said:


> SUCCESS!!
> 
> Got it going last night here in NC. If you live in the Triangle the tech has to get Anthony Edwards on the line as he has a protocol sheet from TIVO that he uses.


seems like someone ought to get a copy of that sheet and that way it can be sent along to folks getting installs, and anyone who has an installer that is not anthony can have a better shot at getting better results?


----------



## dpfels

That would be great!
I would love a copy.
Dan


----------



## MickeS

Isn't that just the sheet that comes with the TiVo?


----------



## clcbmason

mingusdew said:


> Did they get it working with two SD cards or an Multi card? I'm tempted to pick up a Tivo HD (and I live in Raleigh) but I've hesitated because of all the problems with TWC.


They used a single M card.

As for SDV, I have every channel that I had with a box, only now I can record in HD at near perfect resolution.

As for being hesitant in getting one, just be prepared to be patient and have a few hiccups. And if you live in the triangle get a hold of Anthony Williams...he is the man. Talked the tech through my install.


----------



## clcbmason

MickeS said:


> Isn't that just the sheet that comes with the TiVo?


He was using language that was specific to the Tivo menus deep inside of the setup and configure. I had the printout from the box and he was well beyond that. He know where to go and what to check for.


----------



## ChrisFix

clcbmason said:


> They used a single M card.
> 
> As for SDV, I have every channel that I had with a box, only now I can record in HD at near perfect resolution.
> 
> As for being hesitant in getting one, just be prepared to be patient and have a few hiccups. And if you live in the triangle get a hold of Anthony Williams...he is the man. Talked the tech through my install.


You're in Chapel Hill, NC and have an M card in you TiVo HD?

If so, I think you might be the only one, but that's a great sign. I tried and tried to get an M card and they would schedule it, but the Techs never showed up with one.


----------



## mercurial

clcbmason said:


> As for SDV, I have every channel that I had with a box, only now I can record in HD at *near perfect resolution.*


Not sure what you mean by that. Is it a dig at the occasional S3/HD TiVo pixelation? Or a dig at TWC for compressing HD (which I didn't think they did... yet anyway)? The S3/HD TiVo does not recompress digital or HD broadcasts. It records them exactly as they are broadcast and replays them back as-is.

Or are you just saying that 720p/1080i aren't as good as 1080p so no HDTV "broadcast" can be perfect resolution?


----------



## clcbmason

mercurial said:


> Not sure what you mean by that. Is it a dig at the occasional S3/HD TiVo pixelation? Or a dig at TWC for compressing HD (which I didn't think they did... yet anyway)? The S3/HD TiVo does not recompress digital or HD broadcasts. It records them exactly as they are broadcast and replays them back as-is.
> 
> Or are you just saying that 720p/1080i aren't as good as 1080p so no HDTV "broadcast" can be perfect resolution?


I guess that "perfect" was as compared to the resolution output from the original HD cable box. I meant that it looks almost as good regardless of lines of resolution. Sorry for the confusion.

Yes I do live in Chapel Hill and have an M card.


----------



## mercurial

clcbmason said:


> I guess that "perfect" was as compared to the resolution output from the original HD cable box. I meant that it looks almost as good regardless of lines of resolution. Sorry for the confusion.


So you're seeing a difference in the output compared to an HD cable box? What did/do you use to connect the cable box/TiVo? Component or HDMI/DVI?


----------



## pkscout

clcbmason said:


> As for SDV, I have every channel that I had with a box, only now I can record in HD at near perfect resolution.


SDV has not rolled out for the RDU area yet. I believe the contract has been awarded, but no work has begun.

While you have all the same channels, it is likely everything from 1 - 76 is analog now instead of digital. The basic/standard tier is slated to go SDV, so TWC won't give CableCard devices access to the digital simulcasts of 1 - 76.


----------



## clcbmason

mercurial said:


> So you're seeing a difference in the output compared to an HD cable box? What did/do you use to connect the cable box/TiVo? Component or HDMI/DVI?


Both were running off Monster component cables. There is a slight grainyness that was not there before. Unless I am looking for a difference and just being picky. I could swear that Sportscenter in HD looks a bit grainy. Any thoughts, settings suggestions?


----------



## dsjohnston

Getting ready to upgrade to an XBR4 soon and am going to precede it with the purchase of a TivoHD here in Raleigh NC with TWC. Plan on (if this forum is any indication) finding the following:

Initially I'll be told that they don't have M Cards. If lucky, I might be able to convince them on the second or third failed installation attempt that yes, they do, and that when they finally bring one out, they need to get in touch with Anthony Edwards to get the thing activated.

At that point, not all the channels will be available to me, but if I go through guided setup three more times, I may be lucky enough to score most of them. Though my SD channels may look like hell, and even if they don't, TWC will likely send me a snotogram telling me they're moving to SDV and I'm scrod. 

 

I will have paid roughly a hundred bucks for the install, be charged for the returned SAHD box we currently have, and ultimately be paying more for monthly service than I previously was.

Wow- why do we all do this, again? Oh- that's right. A/V Geeks. Ah well...


----------



## ChrisFix

dsjohnston said:


> Raleigh NC with TWC. Plan on (if this forum is any indication) finding the following:
> 
> Initially I'll be told that they don't have M Cards. If lucky, I might be able to convince them on the second or third failed installation attempt that yes, they do, and that when they finally bring one out, they need to get in touch with Anthony Edwards to get the thing activated.
> 
> Though my SD channels may look like hell, and even if they don't, TWC will likely send me a snotogram telling me they're moving to SDV and I'm scrod.
> 
> 
> 
> I will have paid roughly a hundred bucks for the install, be charged for the returned SAHD box we currently have, and ultimately be paying more for monthly service than I previously was.
> 
> Wow- why do we all do this, again? Oh- that's right. A/V Geeks. Ah well...


The SDs will be analog (channels 2-76) and will look like okay analog, but SDV won't affect them, because they are already analog. I read TWC Raleigh Durham has said that besides the 2-76 conversion to SDV, that only new channels would be introduced as SDV, so you shouldn't lose anything (just won't be able to gain anything).

One of the few positives to TWC is that they wont charge you anything for returning your SA8300 (so I don't understand that comment).


----------



## zaknafein

Well I ran into an interesting issue yesterday.

Wit the "c" software update, my TiVoHD has been running perfectly for a couple weeks. I'm finally ready to ditch the crappy SA8300HD box that I was using before.

So I call up TWC to disconnect it.

Turns out, with my Cable/RoadRunner bundle, I can't. If I do, it breaks the bundle, and I lose the discounts I was getting before. I asked if I could disconnect the DVR service. They said yes, but they would have to replace the box with a standard one.

So, they are coming out in a week to replace my SA HD HDVR with a normal cable box, which is going to sit in the closet.

Can they do this? Does requiring a STB for their bundle packages run them afoul of the FCC in any way?


----------



## dpfels

I had exactly the same problem in New York City.
FCC regulations don't matter at all.
See my earier post.
Dan


----------



## atrunco

Well last weekend after two different techs came out (one on Friday w/ 2 S-cards and one on Sat with 1 M-card) nothing worked. I got the basic channels, but nothing in the HD package and none of the channels above 100 on the SD TV.

Anyway, I had all but given up, Sunday came, still no change - EMMs=0 then got the urge to call and complain about the install fee around 2pm on Sunday. They patched me through to various people (none of them right). Wouldn't change the fee, but did tell me that a local tech was coming out to try and fix things on Monday. 

Then I was scanning the channels about an hour later and noticed the channels all came through! I got everything - perfectly (with the single M card). EMMs not reads in the hundreds. Tech still came out on Monday even though my wife told him it was working and he checked everything, apologized for the inconvenience, and said we wouldn't be charged for the install.

So, M-card in HD TiVo working in Chapel Hill area - maybe they are starting to get it.


----------



## cjhrph

Happy to report that both of my S-Cards are now working. TWC Utica, NY. 1 card was bad on first install.


----------



## drkwiat

Help!

I was notified this AM by a TWC customer service manager that CableCARDs would no longer be supported because "CableCARDs do not support two way service". This policy goes into effect Monday, Sept 24, 2007, on Oahu and Kauai and will later be implemented on Maui and the Big Island.

This would mean that we would only be able to get standard def broadcasts but no HD. Having just invested $599 in a new TiVo, this was very upsetting! This policy would essentially make the new TiVo boxes useless.

My research on the net indicates that CableCARDs DO support two way service and that TiVo is working with the cable companies to support switched digital channels. 

Does anyone know the real story? I suspect this will be implemented nationwide by TWC.

DK


----------



## dsjohnston

Okay- follow along in my journey with me. Set up the Tivo Saturday and went through the Guided Setup. It did snag at one point and gave me a "low data, need to wait for scheduled restart." I restarted it manually and all seems good. Getting SD channels (haven't checked on HD yet.)

Called TWC this morning and got a nice lady named Liz. Asked for a cablecard install for an HDTivo. Asked for an M-Card, as "I'd heard they have them in this area". She paused for a moment and said she wasn't sure they had those until the end of the year. I said she was probably thinking of the bi-directional. She asked me to wait.

Came back on and told me that they did have M-Cards (she was told) and that it would be 42.95 for install and 1.75/month. Was Wednesday at 1-5 okay? 

"Absolutely" I replied, and thanked her for her help. She did ask at that point what brand TV I had. I reminded her politely that it was for an HDTivo. "No problem" she replied.

I asked her to note that these were sometimes referred to as "Series 3 Tivos" and she noted that on the request. (in hindsight, that was probably a mistake, but we'll see)

Will let you know how things progress. Fingers crossed, and cheat sheets at the ready.

-David


----------



## jmaditto

cjhrph said:


> There's really not much to understand. The TiVo HD is simply not capable of viewing switched digital channels at this time. Period. A solution has apparently been identified, but is not yet in production.
> 
> At the moment, even with the SDV channels, my TiVo HD is by FAR a better solution than the 8300HD that TWC was offering. They are not even in the same class. Only you can determine the risk vs benefit for your particular situation. Call TWC in your area and find out just what channels are switched, what the upcoming plans are, and make your decision.
> 
> Good Luck.


I agree with the comparison. I changed out my 8300s (non HD) for two Series 2s and love it. I just don't want to lose content b/c of SDV on the HD side. I know which channels are SDV in SC by looking in the service menu. I was suprised to see so many. Guess I'll stick with the 8300HD until this gets worked out. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sportster

It took 2 visits but I now have an M-card in my TiVo HD successfully hit with EMMs and receiving the right channels.

Set up the first appt. last Thursday and the CSR told me I would be getting S-cards. Of course the tech guy arrives with a SA M-card! He gets on the phone and has the card paired quickly but with only some of the digital channels showing. He leaves promising that the others will appears within 30 mins to 3 hours. Ha!

So I call Friday telling them I am still missing channels. The CSR tries to send the appropriate authorizations but soon gives up and schedules another tech visit for Monday. The new tech guy arrives Monday saying he expects to just sit on the phone until they find the right person to send the authorizations. First guy has us reboot the TiVo supposedly to re-do the pairing because the account wasn't established correctly. No change in EMMs so he calls someone else (presumably somebody at DNCS) and we soon see EMMs=114 and the channels are there!

So, the lesson is to *keep the CSR on the phone until they find the right person (DNCS) to do the authorizations*.

While waiting for this to occur I got the latest list of switched HD channels that I won't be able to receive using the CableCard here in Austin:

- A&E HD (241, 1660)
- ESPN2 HD (413, 1636)
- TBS HD (502)
- Music HD (572, 1664)
- Fox Sports HD (1639)

Even so, the setup with TiVo HD is much, much, better than having to deal with a separate cable box and with dual tuner and recorded HD to boot! Hopefully, a TiVo solution for SDV is not far off so this setup remains viable.


----------



## Matty Blast

I'm scheduled for an install here in Milwaukee tomorrow from 11-1. I would like to go out and get a Series3 and use it instead of TWC's DVR.

Questions:

1. I still want to order NHLCI, be able to order PPV's, and use the In-Demand services. I understand that the only way to do this is to use their set-top box in addition to the Series3 Tivo, and connect it to a different input on the TV. Which kind of set-top box should I ask for?

2. What channels will I not be able to receive, and why will I not be able to receive them?

3. Two S cards vs. One M card. Which scenario is better, and why?

4. Since my appointment is tomorrow and I'm currently scheduled just to have their DVR installed, is it too late for me to call them up and inform them that I'm getting a Series3?

*sigh* DirecTV has *got* to find a way to make it easier for apartments and condos to get their service, so we don't have to deal with cable.


----------



## Arcady

I just called TWC to add a card/cards to my account for my new THD. The soonest they can come out is almost two weeks from now. The guy couldn't tell me if they can bring an M-card, so I asked to have the tech bring two cards.

Question: My Series3 has an M-card and an S-card in it. If the tech brings S-cards, can I have him replace the M-card in my Series3 and put that M-card in the THD? I know I am inviting disaster by thinking about doing something like that (breaking the working S3) but I don't want to pay for four cards if three will work.

Either way, I'll be saving money each month, since I'm turning in the stupid Motorola POS they call a DVR.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Arcady said:


> I just called TWC to add a card/cards to my account for my new THD. The soonest they can come out is almost two weeks from now. The guy couldn't tell me if they can bring an M-card, so I asked to have the tech bring two cards.
> 
> Question: My Series3 has an M-card and an S-card in it. If the tech brings S-cards, can I have him replace the M-card in my Series3 and put that M-card in the THD? I know I am inviting disaster by thinking about doing something like that (breaking the working S3) but I don't want to pay for four cards if three will work.
> 
> Either way, I'll be saving money each month, since I'm turning in the stupid Motorola POS they call a DVR.


You could certainly do that.... However you risk both your boxes not working if you get an idiot. If the tech is good and they get a good person when they call back to authorize they all should be fine.


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> You could certainly do that.... However you risk both your boxes not working if you get an idiot. If the tech is good and they get a good person when they call back to authorize they all should be fine.


And those, my friends, are some very, very, big IFs...


----------



## dsjohnston

Well okay- here it is, installation day. And I have to say that it's weird to see that the gent above was told two weeks. I called on Monday and got a date today! In any case- as luck would have it, I was moving the S2 up to the bedroom to replace the S1. The HDT is going in place of the S2.

Anyway, when I hooked up the S2, it started giving me odd, freezing screens and rebooting. Nice. Well, its fan noise had always bugged me anyway. So off to Best Buy. Bought another HDT and hooked it up where the S1 had been. Ran through guided setup, all good except of course no longer getting HBO, etc.

Called TWC this morning (actually have the phone to my ear on hold as I type) to see if the tech could bring another M card. She's checking to see if he's carrying more than one with him. Was told initially they might have to reschedule if he wasn't carrying two. Isn't this just a little silly? By this time, shouldn't they be carrying somewhat of a "stash" with them?

So in my perfect world, he'll be carrying two, will know what he's doing, won't have to call Anthony Edwards (or at least if he does, will get him right away) and I'll have two working, M-carded HDTs by the end of the day.

Will let ya know. (still on hold)

-DJ

(btw- does anyone know if there's a way to turn off the GREEN led on the front panel along with the others? At night in a dark bedroom, that sucker's BRIGHT!)


----------



## kitchenboy

Hello,

Have had my Tivo HD DVR for about a month now (former Series 1 owner). Install was initially a nightmare as TWC sent out an illiterate who could not read the Tivo instruction sheet (he couldn't find the card slot on the front of the box!). Got everything working though...

Pixelation problems - lots of these issues since the install. Supposedly a Tivo problem with the Scientific Atlanta Single-stream cards - can anyone confirm this ?

Latest issue - I periodically lose my premium channels. When I tune to HBO, SHO, Skinemax - I get a black screen and no content. I called TWC sunday night and re-authorized equipment - no difference. Rebooted Tivo box , no change.

Monday night - premium channels working fine - about to cancel the TWC service call I have scheduled.

Tuesday night - premium channels not working again!!!!!

What is up with this - does anyone know ? Is it just a waste of time to have TWC come out for this? 

Thanks


----------



## dsjohnston

Come home from work at 12:30 to be there in case the guy shows up at the 1:00 of the 1:00-5:00 window. (hey- stranger things have happened.)

At (I s**t you not), 4:59, (the installer even had a momentary quarrel with his supervisor on the phone about it) the installer pulls up.

We BS for a moment, and I lead him downstairs to the first (and most important) HDTivo. On the way, I ask him if they sent him with the two cards I asked for. He chuckles. "Did you ask for two?" I pause. "Yes", I say, "I did". He flashes three and says yes, they got word to him.

I ask "Have you ever done a cablecard install before?" Pause. "Well, a couple of years ago, and they used to go smoothly." and then "This is my first day back". Uh oh.

Let me first say- very nice guy, Harold, personable, apologized for the time, for my taking off work, etc. 

Anyway. I mention how these things have been characterized as taking either thirty minutes or three hours depending. I flash and explain the instructions and tell him we'll take it a step at a time and get through it together. I suggest he give me the cards while he calls his super and I'll note the serial numbers.

Uh oh again. All are SA PKM6000 cards. S Cards. I explain the M versus S thing. He agrees that yeah, that would be bad. 

I also notice on the raggedy cards that the manufacture dates are 3/02/06, 3/15/05, and 5/6/06.

He tells his boss the deal, listens to him for a moment, and hands the phone to me. 

Longer story shorter, the guy at the warehouse is no longer there. (guess not, it's 5:00) They're a contractor and will have to contact TWC to reschedule as there's no point in my accepting four S cards instead of two Ms. Again, to his credit, Mike is very nice and says he'll call me back after speaking with someone.

This he does about fifteen minutes later and says someone will call in the AM after checking to make sure they have M cards and when they can reschedule.

Says Kirk at the warehouse needs to consult with someone and see what's what, and that their cablecard guru is a guy named Anthony ("Edwards"?, I ask, having read the name on the Board. "No", Mike replies, "Williams I think")

So tomorrow I'll expect a call or give Mike one back.

Want to bet on the length of this adventure ultimately?


----------



## thejrnf

Anthony Williams is definitely the CableCard guru for TWC Raleigh-Durham. I made a lot more progress once I started talking to him. It still took a while, but he at least had a reasonably systematic and informed approach.

In the end, I returned my Tivo HD. With all of the problems with cable cards, pixelation, no eSATA, and charges from TWC, we just decided to go back to the SA 8300 HD. Unfortunately, the new SA boxes (8300HDC) have the Navigator software which seems much worse than Passport.


----------



## mamosley

When I called and asked Time Warner for a cable card for my HDTivo I asked if they had the multi stream cards available, girl on the phone said no, so I asked for two cards to be brought. Cable guy showed up early to his credit. Plugged in the card and it showed up as a multi stream card. I told the cable guy I would only need one card in that case. He called in the numbers to activate it, after a few minutes my tivo said downloading channel line up. So I think I'm all set, cable guy went on his way. After the downloading channel line up went a way, I redid guided set up, restarted tivo. All channels worked except my subscription channels, hbo and the like. Called Time Warner support, rep confirmed cable card number and host id, innitialized the card, still no hbo and what not. She took hbo off my account and readded, still no hbo. Stated the cable guys work order had not been closed yet and the problem should fix itself after he closes the order, if not they would send some one back out tomorow. Ok, no big deal. So I decide to have tivo connect and update. Took a few minutes to download, has been loading the update for over an hour now and only about 46% done. Could I be getting the fall update or the tivo has to get extra information because of the cable card? I just got my HDTivo last Friday by the way and had the 8.1 software and havent noticed any pixillation issues.


----------



## dsjohnston

Last night at 10:00 PM, guy calls me from Texas (Noble Services Corp) and apologizes, but wants to know if they can close the case?

I irritably explained what was up.


----------



## dsjohnston

Had me down for 10/1 I was told (when I called- no one had told me yet). We'll be out of town that week, so now scheduled for 10/8 in that same magical 1-5 timeframe.


----------



## Arcady

I just tried to get a new appointment closer than 10/6. They offered me tomorrow, but I'm at work all day, so I had to keep the 10/6 appointment. If they had offered me 9/28 in the beginning, I could have arranged to get the day off. Whatever.


----------



## Okeemike

Sorry if this is clearly answered elsewhere, but I've seen a lot of conflicting information. 

Are MultiStream Cards suported as an MCard, or do I still need two (just as with a single stream card)?

My S3 will be delivered today, and the installer will be here Saturday. I'd love to save a couple of bucks if I can.


----------



## BruceShultes

The software currently in the S3 only supports single stream cards.

The software in the Tivo HD can use either two single stream cards or one MCard.

Whether or not your cable company has MCards available is another question.


----------



## Okeemike

BruceShultes said:


> The software currently in the S3 only supports single stream cards.
> 
> The software in the Tivo HD can use either two single stream cards or one MCard.
> 
> Whether or not your cable company has MCards available is another question.


Ah, that explains my confusion. Seems strange the that the S3-lite would support something that the more expensive model doesn't, huh?

In any case, my unit is being delivered today, and I'm UBER pumped to get back into the TiVo world. I've been living with the DTV HD DVR quagmire for far too long.


----------



## dsjohnston

Okeemike said:


> I've been living with the DTV HD DVR quagmire for far too long.


----------



## NCTRNL

Okeemike said:


> Ah, that explains my confusion. Seems strange the that the S3-lite would support something that the more expensive model doesn't, huh?
> 
> In any case, my unit is being delivered today, and I'm UBER pumped to get back into the TiVo world. I've been living with the DTV HD DVR quagmire for far too long.


Same here. Mine came yesterday, cable guy comes tomorrow. I just hope it goes somewhat smoothly...I have the NAVIGATOR


----------



## George Cifranci

I am having some fun with my Tivo Series 3 CableCard setup.

Back on September 15th I had my Slot 1 single-stream card tell me it was upgrading firmware which was a bug because TW in Columbus hasn't done a firmware upgrade on those in 2 years. So they came out and replace it with an M-Card (multi-stream card running in single-stream mode) I don't want to get into all the nitty-gritty because it all went to hell since they forgot to unpair the original card etc... When all was said and done when they left the Slot 1 card wasn't working (no encrypted channels worked). we even worked with the TW Cablecard guru who has a Tivo Series 3 there at work. Oddly enough next day it started to work. 

The card was working fine until today when I went to play back something I recorded on HBOHD. The TIVO suddenly rebooted and when it came back up I got another CableCard Firmware update. I later learned that they actually did roll out a firmware upgrade for the M-cards. However I am back to not getting any encrypted channels. I am again working the TW CableCard guru who has been working with Tivo and Scientific Atlanta (who makes the CableCards that TW uses) to figure out what the deal is.

Anyone else with a Series 3 using M-Cards? I would be curious to hear your experiences.


----------



## Mandlf

Can someone give me a brief explanation of cablecard signal strength? Is there a specific target number I should be hoping for? Is it different for each channel? I have TWC in Charlotte with a TiVo HD with 2 cablecards.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Mandlf said:


> Can someone give me a brief explanation of cablecard signal strength? Is there a specific target number I should be hoping for? Is it different for each channel? I have TWC in Charlotte with a TiVo HD with 2 cablecards.


Signal Strength has nothing to do with Cablecards. The Tivo's singal strength indication is more of a Signal to Noise ratio indication. It only applies to digital sources. 80 or higher should be OK. It should be relatively constant on a given channel. If it goes up and down the you may have too high a signal level or extreme multipath issues.


----------



## Mandlf

> originally posted by *SCSIRAID*
> 
> Signal Strength has nothing to do with Cablecards. The Tivo's singal strength indication is more of a Signal to Noise ratio indication. It only applies to digital sources. 80 or higher should be OK. It should be relatively constant on a given channel. If it goes up and down the you may have too high a signal level or extreme multipath issues.


Thank you, that was exactly what I was looking for. I just checked a few channels and I seem to get between 66 - 68. Is that too low?


----------



## cuongnet

oh, good job!!


----------



## SCSIRAID

Mandlf said:


> Thank you, that was exactly what I was looking for. I just checked a few channels and I seem to get between 66 - 68. Is that too low?


That seems low. Although I havent seen one personally, other posters have indicated that TivoHD has a 'real' signal strength indication in the diagnostics section. It would be measured in dbm. There is also supposed to be a SNR measurement in there. It would be measured in db (32-36 would be good numbers).

Someone correct me if Im wrong..... I want my 9.1 for S3 so I can see it for myself!!! Im told that 9.1 brings it to the S3 as well.


----------



## mamosley

Ok, so I had the multi stream card installed and TW couldnt get my premium channels to work. Sent out the same guy who did the install, but he did not bring any additional cards with him and said he would come back this morning and try some different cards. He didnt show up so I called support and they sent another guy with one card, but it was a single stream card. I can now get 1 hbo channel and that is the hd channel. I cannot get any of the other digital hbo channels. i also have the 'hd' package for additional $3 a month and the espn's in hd, mojo, hdnet or discovery hd do not come in. I have the copy of the work order which clearly shows 2 cable cards. So now I'm stuck with one that isnt funcitoning properly and they want me to wait until October 8th to send some one back out with another card. I asked for a supervisor (I was very polite on the phone, did not get an attitude with the rep, I understand they can only do what they can do) and of course got the not available, they'll call you back in about 15 minutes spiel. So I'll give em 30 minutes. If I dont get a call back I will be cancelling and deal with an antenna and dsl for a couple of months until fios is ready.


----------



## Okeemike

Ok...this isn't TWC, but Brighthouse, however, I believe they're the same. 

My installer showed up almost an HOUR EARLY (when does that ever happen), however, he had NO idea what a cable card was (thought it was a network card) so he didn't bring one. He said he would show back up later today with the cable card.

The install went pretty smoothly. We ended up splitting my cable internet line, which I didn't want to do, but we'll see if I have any problems with it. 

I called cust. support, they sent him a message, and gave me a $20 credit. 

Let's see if he shows...


----------



## Deinonych

I received my TiVo HD this past Wednesday, and the installers (TW Austin) came out Thursday afternoon to install. I had specifically requested the install by a badged TW employee who knew about CableCARD and TiVo HD. But, they sent two contractors instead. They installed both cards according to the instructions, but neither one would receive HD programming. They told me this was normal and that the channels would pull down over the next couple of hours. That didn't sound right to me, but I didn't have any information to counter with.

After a couple of hours, it still wasn't displaying any of the HD tier, the digital music tier, or a large number of regular digital tiers (most of which were not SDV). So I called TW tech support to see what the problem was. The first "tech" I talked to didn't know what he was doing, and actually hung up on me. After calling back in, I spoke to a tech that was familiar with CableCARD and the TiVo HD. He explained that the installers should have made sure that ALL of the channels were working on the first card before moving on to the second one. I told him they just checked a few channels to make sure it was working. He said that most of the contractors don't know much about CableCARD, and wasn't really surprised. He tried to re-pair the cards from his end, but it didn't fix the problem. So, he scheduled a tech to come out and fix the problem today. Hopefully, he'll be able to get everything straightened out.


----------



## cableguy763

Deinonych said:


> I received my TiVo HD this past Wednesday, and the installers (TW Austin) came out Thursday afternoon to install. I had specifically requested the install by a badged TW employee who knew about CableCARD and TiVo HD. But, they sent two contractors instead. They installed both cards according to the instructions, but neither one would receive HD programming. They told me this was normal and that the channels would pull down over the next couple of hours. That didn't sound right to me, but I didn't have any information to counter with.
> 
> After a couple of hours, it still wasn't displaying any of the HD tier, the digital music tier, or a large number of regular digital tiers (most of which were not SDV). So I called TW tech support to see what the problem was. The first "tech" I talked to didn't know what he was doing, and actually hung up on me. After calling back in, I spoke to a tech that was familiar with CableCARD and the TiVo HD. He explained that the installers should have made sure that ALL of the channels were working on the first card before moving on to the second one. I told him they just checked a few channels to make sure it was working. He said that most of the contractors don't know much about CableCARD, and wasn't really surprised. He tried to re-pair the cards from his end, but it didn't fix the problem. So, he scheduled a tech to come out and fix the problem today. Hopefully, he'll be able to get everything straightened out.


Let me know if you have any problems. I get in to work today at two, and can get you fixed over the phone.


----------



## Deinonych

cableguy763 said:


> Let me know if you have any problems. I get in to work today at two, and can get you fixed over the phone.


Thanks! I'll definitely take you up on your offer if the tech can't get things working.


----------



## wilecoyote

Just to be 100% clear, my HD S3 arrives this week; do I get two single stream cards or one (or 2?) Multi-stream card(s). (Might  get one in the TV for PIP)

Does the Series 3 - not support the Multi Card like it's little brother? I want to be 100% clear with Time Warner. You guys have been through allot and I just want to double check before I schedule.

My apologies if this has been answered in this thread, it's long!


----------



## SCSIRAID

wilecoyote said:


> Just to be 100% clear, my HD S3 arrives this week; do I get two single stream cards or one (or 2?) Multi-stream card(s). (Might  get one in the TV for PIP)
> 
> Does the Series 3 - not support the Multi Card like it's little brother? I want to be 100% clear with Time Warner. You guys have been through allot and I just want to double check before I schedule.
> 
> My apologies if this has been answered in this thread, it's long!


The S3 needs two S-Cards or two M-Cards. The THD can use either two S-Cards or one M-Card.


----------



## Okeemike

Good luck! The cable guy just visited me on Thursday, and my S3 is now (mostly) up and running. Unfortunately, the guy forgot the Cable Cards, and brought a network card instead (?). To top things off, he isn't even qualified to install the card, had he even bright it. In any case, I have to now wait until Wednesday for a 'qualified' rep to bring them on Wed. To Brighthouse's credit, the gave me $20 off my bill, and the first month of cable cards for free. Not too shabby. 

Impressions of the S3 so far... it's great! I'm especially happy with the Unbox, and the ability to download stuff....way, way cool.


----------



## wilecoyote

Okeemike said:


> Good luck! The cable guy just visited me on Thursday, and my S3 is now (mostly) up and running. Unfortunately, the guy forgot the Cable Cards, and brought a network card instead (?). To top things off, he isn't even qualified to install the card, had he even bright it. In any case, I have to now wait until Wednesday for a 'qualified' rep to bring them on Wed. To Brighthouse's credit, the gave me $20 off my bill, and the first month of cable cards for free. Not too shabby.
> 
> Impressions of the S3 so far... it's great! I'm especially happy with the Unbox, and the ability to download stuff....way, way cool.


I'll keep you all posted! - Tivo Arrives Wednesday!


----------



## rich311

After reading a lot of this thread, it seems like TW is making it deliberately hard for people to get CABLECards in their Tivos. It's pretty clear that if they weren't mandated to provide them by the FCC they'd tell us to shove it. 

I wonder if their attitude is worthy of an official FCC complaint? Maybe if they get enough complaints, they'll get fined enough to start buying decent cards and training their installers how to deal with them.


----------



## pkscout

rich311 said:


> After reading a lot of this thread, it seems like TW is making it deliberately hard for people to get CABLECards in their Tivos. It's pretty clear that if they weren't mandated to provide them by the FCC they'd tell us to shove it.
> 
> I wonder if their attitude is worthy of an official FCC complaint? Maybe if they get enough complaints, they'll get fined enough to start buying decent cards and training their installers how to deal with them.


It's hard to say. From what I've experienced with another cable company (Cox) along with what I've heard here, I'd say TWC isn't doing much worse (or better) than other cable companies. They are all technically meeting the obligations under the FCC ruling, but I wouldn't say any of them are meeting the spirit of it.


----------



## SCSIRAID

rich311 said:


> After reading a lot of this thread, it seems like TW is making it deliberately hard for people to get CABLECards in their Tivos. It's pretty clear that if they weren't mandated to provide them by the FCC they'd tell us to shove it.
> 
> I wonder if their attitude is worthy of an official FCC complaint? Maybe if they get enough complaints, they'll get fined enough to start buying decent cards and training their installers how to deal with them.


Time Warner Raleigh installed an M-Card in my THD on Sunday. Took 15 mins and it was up and running. Piece 'o Cake.


----------



## NCTRNL

My install went well on Friday except for the fact that I don't get 3 of the standard HD channels. HDNET, HDNET Movies, and Universal HD. I have called once and the lady blew me off saying it was an outage...haven't tried to call back yet.


----------



## SCSIRAID

NCTRNL said:


> My install went well on Friday except for the fact that I don't get 3 of the standard HD channels. HDNET, HDNET Movies, and Universal HD. I have called once and the lady blew me off saying it was an outage...haven't tried to call back yet.


Do you get Mojo (291) or MHD (292)? Those are all in the extra cost HD Suite and are not standard channels.

If you subscribe to HD Suite then your account may not be 'balanced' correctly or the CC may need another 'hit'.


----------



## NCTRNL

SCSIRAID said:


> Do you get Mojo (291) or MHD (292)? Those are all in the extra cost HD Suite and are not standard channels.
> 
> If you subscribe to HD Suite then your account may not be 'balanced' correctly or the CC may need another 'hit'.


Yes I get Mojo. We must not get MHD. I get all the channels on teh cable box, just not on the cable cards. I just love getting blown off by the support people...


----------



## SCSIRAID

NCTRNL said:


> Yes I get Mojo. We must not get MHD. I get all the channels on teh cable box, just not on the cable cards. I just love getting blown off by the support people...


If you get HDSuite on the cable box but not on cablecard then your account is not 'balanced'.

Not sure if I understand your cablecard situation correctly.... Do you get any of the 5 HDSuite channels? 291-295... or are you just missing the 3 you mentioned? You should see all 5 on your cablecard as well as your cablebox.

Perhaps I am incorrectly assuming you are in Raleigh/Cary...


----------



## NCTRNL

No, I'm not in NC, I am in Kansas City. I get all the channels I usually get on my cable box except for those 3. It's obviously something in the cable card account but I'm not sure what to tell the service guy so he'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## SCSIRAID

NCTRNL said:


> No, I'm not in NC, I am in Kansas City. I get all the channels I usually get on my cable box except for those 3. It's obviously something in the cable card account but I'm not sure what to tell the service guy so he'll know what I'm talking about.


LOL.... bad assumption on my part. May I suggest that you update your profile to include your location.

They should understand the term 'balance the account' so all subscribed services are on all the hardware. Perhaps cableguy can shed additional light if there is better terminology.

Good luck!!


----------



## cableguy763

SCSIRAID said:


> LOL.... bad assumption on my part. May I suggest that you update your profile to include your location.
> 
> They should understand the term 'balance the account' so all subscribed services are on all the hardware. Perhaps cableguy can shed additional light if there is better terminology.
> 
> Good luck!!


"balance the account" is the EXACT terminology SCSIRAID


----------



## NCTRNL

I'll call them today and get them to do that. Can the regular CSR's do that or do I have to go to a higher level? Will this action "hit" the cards so they access those channels?


----------



## SCSIRAID

NCTRNL said:


> I'll call them today and get them to do that. Can the regular CSR's do that or do I have to go to a higher level? Will this action "hit" the cards so they access those channels?


I believe the 'regular' CSR's can do a rebalance and rehit.


----------



## NCTRNL

Question...why do the first level CSR's seem so competent and speak coherently. Then you get to "Cable Services" and you get someone who literally sounds like they're drinking rum and coke and taking a nap. Hopefully I get home and the "hits" she sent do the trick...


----------



## chopsui

cableguy763 said:


> Let me know if you have any problems. I get in to work today at two, and can get you fixed over the phone.


YES! This is EXACTLY what has been happening to me. I live in Austin and I bought the TivoHD the first week it came out. I had several different installers - both contractors and TW guys - come out and nothing ever worked. Finally the last guys tried to tell me it was the Tivo box and that I needed to return it. I basically just gave up for a while and have been suffering with basic channels + local HD for the last couple of months. But now that the pixelation prroblem has been fixed, I'd really like to get all my channels back. Especially since I've been paying for them for the last 2 months!

Help me cableguy, you're my only hope!

When do you work again?


----------



## AMB

I just ordered the Series 3 and had to order 2 CableCards. TWC said that they must be installed by a service person, an additional $33.00 visit fee. Go to twcnyc.info for my horror story.


----------



## NCTRNL

Well the lady said she sent a refresh to the cards and they're not any different. How do I get past the incompetence that these people in "Cable Services" always have?


----------



## SugarBowl

Time Warner raleigh has launched TBS-HD and has stated that it will not be available to cablecard customers, as it will be on SDV in 2008. 

I have cablecards and can confirm that TBS-HD is not available. There are 2 more HD channels launching in 2 weeks that TWC has also said will not be added to cablecard subscriptions.


----------



## NCTRNL

SugarBowl said:


> Time Warner raleigh has launched TBS-HD and has stated that it will not be available to cablecard customers, as it will be on SDV in 2008.
> 
> I have cablecards and can confirm that TBS-HD is not available. There are 2 more HD channels launching in 2 weeks that TWC has also said will not be added to cablecard subscriptions.


So...honestly...should I think about returning the S3 on the 30-day guarantee if everything is going to be going to SDV?


----------



## SCSIRAID

NCTRNL said:


> So...honestly...should I think about returning the S3 on the 30-day guarantee if everything is going to be going to SDV?


That depends on you really.... How much do you like the Tivo user interface vs cableco box? How much of the 'new' stuff do you expect to watch?

My plan is to stick with the S3 and when something new gets added that I really want... I will get a cableco SA8300 to go along with my S3. The saving grace will be the 'Tuning Resolver' dongle that NCTA and Tivo are talking about.


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> The saving grace will be the 'Tuning Resolver' dongle that NCTA and Tivo are talking about.


Yeah.. Go go gadget dongle!


----------



## NCTRNL

SCSIRAID said:


> That depends on you really.... How much do you like the Tivo user interface vs cableco box? How much of the 'new' stuff do you expect to watch?
> 
> My plan is to stick with the S3 and when something new gets added that I really want... I will get a cableco SA8300 to go along with my S3. The saving grace will be the 'Tuning Resolver' dongle that NCTA and Tivo are talking about.


Oh I definitely love the tivo interface. I would even go as far as saying I'm "in love" with it. But if they go full SDV in the future and start putting out HD channels that cable cards don't get...then what's the point?


----------



## SugarBowl

NCTRNL said:


> Oh I definitely love the tivo interface. I would even go as far as saying I'm "in love" with it. But if they go full SDV in the future and start putting out HD channels that cable cards don't get...then what's the point?


TWC is moving towards having a cable box on every TV in your house. Each box will have an assoociated cost.

I will always use my S3 because it has lifetime service, and i get perfect reception with an antenna.


----------



## ncbagwell

I'm also a Raleigh TWC customer with a Series 3 and I'm not getting TBS-HD as of today.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ncbagwell said:


> I'm also a Raleigh TWC customer with a Series 3 and I'm not getting TBS-HD as of today.


Cablecard wont be getting TBSHD or the other two channels coming in a couple weeks. The bandwidth is being reserved for SDV.


----------



## emmpee

SCSIRAID said:


> Cablecard wont be getting TBSHD or the other two channels coming in a couple weeks. The bandwidth is being reserved for SDV.


My understanding is that TW Rochester is doing the same thing (blocking TBSHD to CableCard users, even though it is not [currently] on SDV).

If it's not on SDV right now and they're just arbitrarily blocking CableCard users from receiving the channel, is this a violation of FCC regs?


----------



## MickeS

I got TBS-HD here in San Antonio today... well, like everyone else, I can't actually get it since it's on SDV. 

It sucks that I pay for this and can't get it.


----------



## BruceShultes

See whether you can tune to TBSHD directly.

In Albany, NY it doesn't show up in the Guide, but I can enter 1805 and it comes in fine on my S3.


----------



## Tallguy001

FYI to those is SE Wisconsin. TWC Milwaukee added TBS HD to the lineup at some point yesterday. Milwaukee is using SDV, so it is not available via cablecards.


----------



## MickeS

BruceShultes said:


> See whether you can tune to TBSHD directly.
> 
> In Albany, NY it doesn't show up in the Guide, but I can enter 1805 and it comes in fine on my S3.


Nope, I tried tuning directly, and I get the program info, but a banner that says "Channel not available".


----------



## ncbagwell

Just to be clear on this SDV thing for TBSHD - does it matter if you are using M-cards versus regular cable cards?


----------



## SCSIRAID

ncbagwell said:


> Just to be clear on this SDV thing for TBSHD - does it matter if you are using M-cards versus regular cable cards?


Nope... a cablecard is a cablecard is a cablecard..... its the host that matters.


----------



## NCTRNL

If anyone reads the Consumerist, there's a guy on there having problems with his TivoHD and TBSHD

http://consumerist.com/consumer/rai...have-tbs-hd-for-tonights-cubs-game-306572.php


----------



## DavidStallard

I just started looking into a Series 3 box (the hard drive died on one of our two S2 boxes) and learned about cablecards...they sound great. However, after coming here and reading about all the installation nightmares, I'm getting scared off. Maybe I should just stick with the HD cable box? I use Time Warner in Columbus, OH.


----------



## Yosterno

In New York City I also do not get TBSHD on my Tivo, but on the Time Warner Cable box I do get TBSHD. I did put in a request with Tivo to get the channels changes so I can get TBSHD


----------



## gilgamesh

I've had my TivoHD for about about a month on TWC Austin and have been having an annoying problem. About every 2-3 days I will turn my Tivo on and the screen will be gray (on live TV). Checking on the cable cards says they are either not authorized, or have not recievedand ECMs. Any scheduled recordings are missed because "no signal was present". Resetting the Tivo causes everything to go back to normal and the cable cards show up as fully authorized. I had hoped 

Has anyone else experienced similar behavior? 

I've gotten into the habit of restarting it every morning to avoid missed recordings. I basically want to figure out if the problem is with 1) TWC , 2) the cable cards, or 3) the Tivo.


----------



## artinsocal

gilgamesh said:


> I've had my TivoHD for about about a month on TWC Austin and have been having an annoying problem. About every 2-3 days I will turn my Tivo on and the screen will be gray (on live TV). Checking on the cable cards says they are either not authorized, or have not recievedand ECMs. Any scheduled recordings are missed because "no signal was present". Resetting the Tivo causes everything to go back to normal and the cable cards show up as fully authorized. I had hoped
> 
> Has anyone else experienced similar behavior?
> 
> I've gotten into the habit of restarting it every morning to avoid missed recordings. I basically want to figure out if the problem is with 1) TWC , 2) the cable cards, or 3) the Tivo.


My problem is similiar in that I also was getting a gray screen when I would go to certain channels. I called TW and they scheduled a service call for this Friday (10/6) In the mean time I have been doing some trouble shooting and have found out that #1 card is indeed bad. I didn't figure this out until I found out that when you change channels the S3 will not always use the same tuner. It will sometimes switch tuners there fore you don't really know what tuner the current channel is accessing. That's why I thought it was a cable issue and when I would change a channel sometimes the channel would come in and sometimes it wouldn't. But what I didn't know was that when the channel wasn't coming in (gray screen) it was when the #1 card was being accessed. Then when I went into the cable card diagnostics and accessed the "test channels" screen, this obviously showed that #1 card was getting no channels, except for the local HD channels. Hopefully the TW tech will bring a couple cards. It would also show "not authorized" in the data screen.


----------



## JeffRapp

I just got my new TiVo HD on Saturday, and soon after found that I couldn't get guide data for the clear QAM channels. OTA is out of the question, as an indoor antenna would only pickup two stations, and I doubt my apartment complex will let me install an antenna on the roof. So, I broke down and called for a CableCard install from TWC - Lincoln, NE. 

The lady I talked with was very nice, yet clueless. I knew that I was in trouble when, after telling her that I needed them for my new TiVo, she asked what type of TV I had, as if they were to install into that. I tried to explain that I needed a CC to get the correct guide mapping for the digital local channels. She insisted that since the CableCards weren't two-way, that wouldn't work, but eventually gave into my demands and setup an install for this Friday. I asked about MCard/SCard availability, and she had no clue. Later, she called back and informed me that they would install two cards - assuming on my end SCards. Yuck. 

So, not wanting to pay the $3.75*2/month, I called back today to try my luck with a different CSR. Much to my surprise, she also new very little about CableCards, but offered to send an email to someone who would know about the MCard situation. 

Later, I receive an email from one of the Network Techs. Direct quote from the phone call follows: "Presently, since there are no devices that support MCards," (uh oh), " and since the MCard is a two-way device that is being finalized by Toshiba/Samsung/I Forget," (double uh oh), "we do not currently have these available. Blah blah blah." Great. Is somebody in management making this difficult on purpose? I suppose so. 

So, now I've got to call this guy back and explain to him the difference between the two types of cards, and that no, I don't have a magical two-way "TiVo Machine," as they so lovingly called it. 

Install is still on for this Friday, I hope all goes well!


----------



## TiVoter123

I am in Orange County CA and just had TBSHD added today, which I cannot receive on my TiVo (cable box is fine). The same applies to ESPN2HD, which never worked. Can anyone verify that these are SDV channels? Is there a way to check (via cablebox or otherwise) if these are in fact SDV?


----------



## artinsocal

TiVoter123 said:


> I am in Orange County CA and just had TBSHD added today, which I cannot receive on my TiVo (cable box is fine). The same applies to ESPN2HD, which never worked. Can anyone verify that these are SDV channels? Is there a way to check (via cablebox or otherwise) if these are in fact SDV?


I'm in O.C. also and I can get ESPN2HD on my Tivo S3. What channel is TBSHD on. I couldnt find that on my line up here in La Habra. If you meant TNTHD, I can get that too.


----------



## TiVoter123

TBS-HD is on 417 here. ESPN2HD on 425.


----------



## farlz

I have Time Warner Cable in New York City (Queens) and I am still getting YES HD on 708 instead of TBS HD on my S3. The HD cable box from Time Warner in my bedroom gets TBS HD on 708 fine. I called Tivo and they opened a ticket to fix their guide, but they said that doesn't effect the actual tuning of the channel, and that TWC probably needs to reauthorize my cablecards to get the new lineup. Of course when I called Time Warner they just want to send a tech out and I wanted to pull my hair out. I need to go to bed but they say a senior agent will call me tomorrow. All I know is they better straighten this out by 6:30 pm tomorrow - Go Yankees!

edit: I woke up and miraculously 708 tuned TBS-HD (even though the guide still says YES-HD)


----------



## artinsocal

TiVoter123 said:


> TBS-HD is on 417 here. ESPN2HD on 425.


I don't get anything on 417 but 425 comes in loud and clear


----------



## TiVoter123

artinsocal said:


> I don't get anything on 417 but 425 comes in loud and clear


Interesting... I called TWC to see what they had to say, but the girl that answered was clueless and started reading instructions on how to make sure the channel was actually enabled on tivo... great... but she didn't indicate that the channels were SDV, not that she would have even known what that was. When the installer came, he left a "cable card install instruction sheet for tivo," which indicated that "all new SD and HD channels would not be available with the cable card," as well as all the premium sports packages (which I verified as not being able to receive my MLB extra innings package). I'm wondering if my particular city (city of Orange) is already starting to go to SDV?


----------



## MauiWorks

Just in case you're in Hawaii and want to use your HD Tivo with OTW. Oceanic Time Warner has officially discontinued all support for CableCards. When you call them up and ask for a CableCard, they say "We no longer offer CableCards..."

I guess the FCC was only joking when they required all cable companies to offer CableCards...


----------



## artinsocal

TiVoter123 said:


> Interesting... I called TWC to see what they had to say, but the girl that answered was clueless and started reading instructions on how to make sure the channel was actually enabled on tivo... great... but she didn't indicate that the channels were SDV, not that she would have even known what that was. When the installer came, he left a "cable card install instruction sheet for tivo," which indicated that "all new SD and HD channels would not be available with the cable card," as well as all the premium sports packages (which I verified as not being able to receive my MLB extra innings package). I'm wondering if my particular city (city of Orange) is already starting to go to SDV?


Well obviously that sheet was wrong. We both know the only channels that cable cards can't get are PPV, Sports Packages and the TW TV guide. I have an appointment tomorrow morning with a cable technician coming to replace one of my cards that is apparently defective. I will ask him about the "cable card install instruction sheet" just to see what he has to say about it saying we can't receive new SD and HD channels. I will report back tomorrow.


----------



## minckster

MauiWorks said:


> Just in case you're in Hawaii and want to use your HD Tivo with OTW. Oceanic Time Warner has officially discontinued all support for CableCards. When you call them up and ask for a CableCard, they say "We no longer offer CableCards..."
> 
> I guess the FCC was only joking when they required all cable companies to offer CableCards...


 Oceanic's website says otherwise -- at: http://www.oceanic.com/OceanicWebApps/Television/DigitalServices/CableCard.html. I'd call back and throw a little fit. If you don't get anywhere, call TiVo. There's a good chance they'll call Oceanic in a 3-way conference call with you and read the regulations about providing CableCARDs to Oceanic. (TiVo did that when they first introduced the Series3. I'm not sure if they still do.)

Another thread on this site discusses Oceanic's planned switch to _100 percent_ SDV. If that's true, they may offer CableCARDs but you wouldn't be able to tune _any_ channels after the switch. The page linked above says that you use CableCARDs to get, "Basic & Digital Cable Programs, Crystal Clear Picture & Sound; Premium Channels: HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, Starz!, TMC; and High Definition (HD) Channels."


----------



## TiVoter123

artinsocal said:


> Well obviously that sheet was wrong. We both know the only channels that cable cards can't get are PPV, Sports Packages and the TW TV guide. I have an appointment tomorrow morning with a cable technician coming to replace one of my cards that is apparently defective. I will ask him about the "cable card install instruction sheet" just to see what he has to say about it saying we can't receive new SD and HD channels. I will report back tomorrow.


Why is it "obviously" wrong? I'm just wondering if they were implying that all new HD channels added will be SDV channels.


----------



## Spiderlord

TW Cable Austin Texas:
I had the installer come out today with the new MCard and get my new TivoHD up and running. The installer had never seen this Tivo before and I knew I was in trouble.

He installs the card and we run though everything. We manage to get the HD HBO and Digital working, but before he left I wanted to make sure it was recording two channels at once. I would start to record something, and it would not see the MCard on the other tuner and we would get "Basic Cable not Detected". At that point, I had a feeling they would blame the Tivo Box so I called Tivo and had them on the phone. Installer did not want to install another MCard until Tivo told them that was the first thing they should do.

The second card we installed was another MCard and this one would not get any Digital Channels or HBO/HBOHD. The 2nd tuner is still not working so I took a step backwords with TW today. After calling and telling them that the installer should have stayed and made sure it worked before telling me "Give it a few hours and see if it will work" they are sending a tech out tomorrow to try and see what the problem is.

Has any one seen anything like this or know why the 2nd tuner is not working? I am sure the HD and Digital can be fixed, but no one can seem to figure out why the Tivo is recording or showing video when recording one program.


----------



## artinsocal

TiVoter123 said:


> Why is it "obviously" wrong? I'm just wondering if they were implying that all new HD channels added will be SDV channels.


It's wrong because at the current time I can get all SD and HD channels I subscribe to and also you're assuming big time that that sheet was implying all channels were going to be SDV in the near future.


----------



## SCSIRAID

artinsocal said:


> It's wrong because at the current time I can get all SD and HD channels I subscribe to and also you're assuming big time that that sheet was implying all channels were going to be SDV in the near future.


Not a bad assumption seeing that is what many locations are doing. TWC Raleigh is launching three new channels now which will NOT be available to cablecard. According to my source we will also be losing the channels in the HD Suite in about 45 days.

Not being available to the cablecard doesnt necessarily mean they are on SDV now.... but the bandwidth is quite likely be being reserved for future SDV implementation (such as what is happening in Raleigh).


----------



## TiVoter123

artinsocal said:


> It's wrong because at the current time I can get all SD and HD channels I subscribe to and also you're assuming big time that that sheet was implying all channels were going to be SDV in the near future.


I don't think it was necessarily implying that ALL channels are going to be SDV, but was hypothesizing that all NEW HD channels may be added as SDV... but as I said just a hypothesis as from what I can tell there is no real way to tell if it's actually SDV or not at the moment.


----------



## ScratchFury

Spiderlord said:


> Has any one seen anything like this or know why the 2nd tuner is not working? I am sure the HD and Digital can be fixed, but no one can seem to figure out why the Tivo is recording or showing video when recording one program.


It sounds like what happened to me. Read my post here. It might help.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5275387#post5275387


----------



## cableguy763

Spiderlord said:


> TW Cable Austin Texas:
> I had the installer come out today with the new MCard and get my new TivoHD up and running. The installer had never seen this Tivo before and I knew I was in trouble.
> 
> He installs the card and we run though everything. We manage to get the HD HBO and Digital working, but before he left I wanted to make sure it was recording two channels at once. I would start to record something, and it would not see the MCard on the other tuner and we would get "Basic Cable not Detected". At that point, I had a feeling they would blame the Tivo Box so I called Tivo and had them on the phone. Installer did not want to install another MCard until Tivo told them that was the first thing they should do.
> 
> The second card we installed was another MCard and this one would not get any Digital Channels or HBO/HBOHD. The 2nd tuner is still not working so I took a step backwords with TW today. After calling and telling them that the installer should have stayed and made sure it worked before telling me "Give it a few hours and see if it will work" they are sending a tech out tomorrow to try and see what the problem is.
> 
> Has any one seen anything like this or know why the 2nd tuner is not working? I am sure the HD and Digital can be fixed, but no one can seem to figure out why the Tivo is recording or showing video when recording one program.


I get in to work at two tomorrow...if it doesn't get fixed send me a pm and I can more than likely get you fixed with a phone call.


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> Not a bad assumption seeing that is what many locations are doing. TWC Raleigh is launching three new channels now which will NOT be available to cablecard. According to my source we will also be losing the channels in the HD Suite in about 45 days.
> 
> Not being available to the cablecard doesnt necessarily mean they are on SDV now.... but the bandwidth is quite likely be being reserved for future SDV implementation (such as what is happening in Raleigh).


WHAT? Sorry must have missed a post. They're moving the current HD suite to SDV or at least taking them away from CC? #[email protected]#$#@$ I guess I'll go write an FCC complaint letter...


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> WHAT? Sorry must have missed a post. They're moving the current HD suite to SDV or at least taking them away from CC? #[email protected]#$#@$ I guess I'll go write an FCC complaint letter...


That is what Ive been told..... preparation for SDV first of the year.


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> That is what Ive been told..... preparation for SDV first of the year.


That ticks me off. We were thinking of getting my FIL in Chapel Hill a TiVo HD for Hanukkah and I thought I might get one for our bedroom for my wife too so we could MRV shows up there. Now I'm left waiting for the magic dongle. I was hopping they do larger markets first and there'd be an SDV solution out before Raleigh was seriously hit (other than new channels).

Add to this the fact that a month ago they changed account numbers and billing addresses on me without notice so my electronic payment via my bank went god-knows-where and I haven't had a chance to call get it fixed (and wouldn't know if they hadn't called and made my wife pay via CC since we were "delinquent"...)

They're really making Comcast look good and that's hard.


----------



## jlobster

Spiderlord said:


> TW Cable Austin Texas:
> I had the installer come out today with the new MCard and get my new TivoHD up and running. The installer had never seen this Tivo before and I knew I was in trouble.
> 
> He installs the card and we run though everything. We manage to get the HD HBO and Digital working, but before he left I wanted to make sure it was recording two channels at once. I would start to record something, and it would not see the MCard on the other tuner and we would get "Basic Cable not Detected". At that point, I had a feeling they would blame the Tivo Box so I called Tivo and had them on the phone. Installer did not want to install another MCard until Tivo told them that was the first thing they should do.
> 
> The second card we installed was another MCard and this one would not get any Digital Channels or HBO/HBOHD. The 2nd tuner is still not working so I took a step backwords with TW today. After calling and telling them that the installer should have stayed and made sure it worked before telling me "Give it a few hours and see if it will work" they are sending a tech out tomorrow to try and see what the problem is.
> 
> Has any one seen anything like this or know why the 2nd tuner is not working? I am sure the HD and Digital can be fixed, but no one can seem to figure out why the Tivo is recording or showing video when recording one program.


*Dag nabbit!*

I just signed up to get a CableCard install with TWC Austin for my TiVo HD and I could not get any of the CSRs (I called twice) to acknowledge that they support MCards so that I could order them, so I _think_ I went with 2xCCs. How can I make sure that I get an MCard with them? The installer is coming out this afternoon.

cableguy763, are you the man/guy to talk to or does anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## Spiderlord

jlobster said:


> *Dag nabbit!*
> 
> I just signed up to get a CableCard install with TWC Austin for my TiVo HD and I could not get any of the CSRs (I called twice) to acknowledge that they support MCards so that I could order them, so I _think_ I went with 2xCCs. How can I make sure that I get an MCard with them? The installer is coming out this afternoon.
> 
> cableguy763, are you the man/guy to talk to or does anyone else have any suggestions?


I was told they only have Mcards right now from TW. They did not even have any other Scards to test on my tivo, so you should be safe.


----------



## Mr MoUnTaInMaN

:down: :down: :down: OH MY GOSH !!! took TWC 5 yes 5 appointments to actually come to my house lucky i was home when they finally came and not my wife because they totaly would not have installed the cards at all I did the whole install but thats ok thank goodness everything seems to be working fine  but the whole experience was horrible the people on the phone were terrible absolutely no help whats so ever i am so glad there dvr is gone tivo rocks i'll never change again


----------



## wilecoyote

Both my cable cards seem to work except the HD chanells I am paying for are grayed ourr, I single mode cards, installers used the docs and everything else oirks.


----------



## artinsocal

wilecoyote said:


> Both my cable cards seem to work except the HD chanells I am paying for are grayed ourr, I single mode cards, installers used the docs and everything else oirks.


Have you gone into the cable card diagnostics menu and actually use the "test channels" feature to rule out that maybe 1 of your cards is not working at all. I didn't realize that my #1 card was not getting any channels at all til I did that. If you only were checking channels by trying to tune reguarly then you can't really determine what card is getting what. TW came out yesterday and replaced that card and now all channels work fine.


----------



## balthus

Sorry - maybe I should have posted tis in here - didn't see it:

We are planning to switch from DTV to TW cable shortly as one of our DTV TIVO boxes died and we have older DTV dish & can't get all HD channels & are longtime TIVO fans.

I have read a lot of the horror stories here @ TW and wanted to know how things are in Dallas now. We live in Prestonwood (Far North Dallas Preston/Arapaho) area & I am wondering if we are still on old A/B system I am reading about.

We have a TW install scheduled & when I placed order I ordered 2 TW HD DVR's since I didn't want to buy 2 new TIVO boxes - yet - but plan to in next few months & then return TW boxes & just get cards for TIVO boxes.

Can someone give me an overview about what we should be doing. Can you have the TW DVR's & new TIVO boxes hooked up to same TV or is that not needed.

I am still not real clear @ the difference between the different TIVO boxes. We would like to be able to watch anything we record on any TV not just from the box connected to it, tell unit to record from the web but get HD channels.

Thanks much.


----------



## alyssa

Kinda as a FYI story. 
I've got TW in the sticks of NewEngland. 10 months ago I got a S3 & after much gnashing of teeth & pulling of hair, I finally got the cable cards installed. Recently my S3 had to be replaced. I scheduled a TW appointment, the guy came, within 30 min both cable cards were up & I was starting the Guided set up.  
Granted, I knew the cable cards were good because they came out of my old S3 but anyway you cut it, that was a fast install. It can happen


----------



## balthus

Dallas continued: 

So I just had a live chat to ask about mu area and if it has been upgraded or not: 

TW: Welcome to Time Warner Cable sales chat. My name is. I ll be your personal sales assistant today. How can I help you? 

Me: I have an installation scheduled for next week. Order # . I want to know if my address has been upgraded to the single line or if I am still in an A/B area. 

TW: We are in the process of upgrading your area to the single line system. You will be able to use a Dual Tuner DVR once the upgrade is complete. You will also have access to additional channels such as ESPN 2, ESPN U, LOGO, etc.. 

Me: What does not being able to use dual tuner mean? 

TW: In the process meaning we should be finished within the next month. Dual Tuner DVR means that you can record one show while watching another, or record two shows at one time. 

Me: So I will not be able to record 2 shows at once at the current time. 

TW: That is correct. Please verify with the technician upon his arrival because he would be able to confirm if your area in particular has been completed. It is showing in the system that you are still in the rebuild area, but it is possible that your area has been completed. 

Me: Well how do I find out for certain. If I go to a local office would they know? What guarantees would I have that the rebuild will be done within the next month? 

TW: Let me see if I can check another system. Give me one moment please. I am unable to determine if your area has been completed. Please call the 24 hour local office at 972-742-5892 or 972-445-5555 to get confirmation. 

So is have been on hold for 15 minutes with TW tying to find out. Is this a futile effort? 

If I am still in old area, will I be able to record 2 shows at one time with Tivo? 

Thanks.


----------



## balthus

So I did get through by phone & I was told I was in upgraded area. Should I believe this? Why wouldn't the person looking me up via Live Chat not know but the person I called would?


----------



## Arcady

Here's an update on my TiVoHD cable card install in North Dallas. The contractor for TWC showed up at 9:45 (during the 8-11 window) with two cable cards and an HD DVR. I don't know why he brought the DVR. Both cards were M cards. I told him I only needed one, and asked him to use the new one (the other was all scratched up and probably no good anyway.) He wrote down the numbers, then I inserted the card and he wrote down the numbers off the screen. He called in to activate the card, and within about 10-15 minutes the encrypted channels started to work. He left with the DVR he brought, plus the one I was getting rid of. This was his second TiVo install. I am pleased with the install.


----------



## acvthree

Balthus,

Did you check to see if Verizon Fios was available in your area? If so, it may be worth looking in to.

Al


----------



## balthus

I did check on FIOS - it is not available where I live.


----------



## showard594

Just finished a CC install with TW in San Diego. Thanks to you all it went well.

1) showed up with 2 cards, said they were multistream. They were not;
2) he had never done these and put one in and then was going to put in the other. After my "Whoa, rtfm" we finished CC1 in record time
3) put in CC2, that one took quite a bit longer to work but all in all it worked.

Y'all rock. :O)


----------



## petemoss007

zync said:


> My #1 concern. Has anyone in Austin or any of the other test markets gotten their TiVo up and running? Is there a thread on S3 and SDV with official TiVo statements yet?


Wanted to see if I could answer about Austin, TX. Here is my experience so far.

1. Called to get a cable card. Specifically asked if they had multicards or just the single cards. Were told they DON'T have multicards. Appt. was setup.
2. Installer arrived spent forever on the phone trying to figure out what was wrong. I overheard him talking to someone on the phone about "the multicard" and interrupted him to ask him about that since I was told they did not have any. Turns out, as usual, the people at the call center have no idea what is going on. He was putting the multicard in slot 2 and a single card in slot 1. I explained that the multicard goes in slot 1 and he could keep the darn single card since I aske for a multicard in the first place.
3. OK, with mc in slot 1, he still spent 1/2 an hour on the phone and then said he was done and left.
4. None of the premium channels worked after he left. We pay for HBO and Cinemax but don't get them.
5. Called TW tech support. Spent about 2 hours on the phone with them and they can't figure it out either. They are sending out a tech, he will call first.
6. Tech called, holly cow it's somebody who actually has a clue.

Here it the news, turns out, AND THIS IS IMPORTANT, if you go with a cable card from Time Warner, you loose, Pay Per View, all music channels, most of your HBO, all of Cinemax, food network, Home and Garden, all the childrens channels and many others. Yep, believe it or not they completly screw you when you don't use their DVR. He explained that the installer should have explained all this. Not to mention the 2 hours on tech support wasted cause THEY TOO have NO CLUE.

Now he is saying we need a set top box to get those channels. No one has explained yet how this is supposed to work with the new TIVO. We are scheduled to talk to him Monday.

I will let everyone know exactly how bad we are screwed after we talk to them Monday.


----------



## Mandlf

I have TWC in Charlotte. I don't get TBSHD with my cablecards. I called TWC and the first CSR hung up on me while transferring me, and the second one claimed the TWC is not "compatible" with TiVo.  I'm afraid I lost my cool and unloaded on her a bit. But I see I'm not alone.

Can someone explain to me the whole SDV thing and the ramifications I should expect?


----------



## showard594

In San Diego I get all the premium except the demand channels, the new HD WC and TBS and music also. Only one I do not get is ESPN2HD which is fine since this is a bedroom install. You can control the install if you take charge as I did. Just point out they will spend hours there if they don't and they will listen.

Your install must not be complete or correct. I have 2 scards and we know they are not bi-directional so demand channels do not work. Why ESPN2HD is not working is strange but what ever.


----------



## SugarBowl

Mandlf said:


> I have TWC in Charlotte. I don't get TBSHD with my cablecards. I called TWC and the first CSR hung up on me while transferring me, and the second one claimed the TWC is not "compatible" with TiVo.  I'm afraid I lost my cool and unloaded on her a bit. But I see I'm not alone.
> 
> Can someone explain to me the whole SDV thing and the ramifications I should expect?


from TWC:
"Response:As you are aware, the current CableCard technology enables access to one-way programming services. Therefore, two-way interactive services such as On Demand programming or the On-Screen Guide require the use of a digital set-top box. As part of our ongoing upgrades to digital services, Time Warner Cable will be adding select High Definition channels to a two-way switched digital technology -* this includes TBS HD and future high definition channel launches.*"

So, i wouldn't expect any new HD channels to ever work with our cablecards.


----------



## StEvEY5036

petemoss007 said:


> Wanted to see if I could answer about Austin, TX. Here is my experience so far.
> 
> Here it the news, turns out, AND THIS IS IMPORTANT, if you go with a cable card from Time Warner, you loose, Pay Per View, all music channels, most of your HBO, all of Cinemax, food network, Home and Garden, all the childrens channels and many others. Yep, believe it or not they completly screw you when you don't use their DVR. He explained that the installer should have explained all this. Not to mention the 2 hours on tech support wasted cause THEY TOO have NO CLUE.
> .


Not entirely true.. I get everything that you listed minus the PPV and on demand stuff. Im in Rochester NY


----------



## cableguy763

petemoss007 said:


> Wanted to see if I could answer about Austin, TX. Here is my experience so far.
> 
> 1. Called to get a cable card. Specifically asked if they had multicards or just the single cards. Were told they DON'T have multicards. Appt. was setup.
> 2. Installer arrived spent forever on the phone trying to figure out what was wrong. I overheard him talking to someone on the phone about "the multicard" and interrupted him to ask him about that since I was told they did not have any. Turns out, as usual, the people at the call center have no idea what is going on. He was putting the multicard in slot 2 and a single card in slot 1. I explained that the multicard goes in slot 1 and he could keep the darn single card since I aske for a multicard in the first place.
> 3. OK, with mc in slot 1, he still spent 1/2 an hour on the phone and then said he was done and left.
> 4. None of the premium channels worked after he left. We pay for HBO and Cinemax but don't get them.
> 5. Called TW tech support. Spent about 2 hours on the phone with them and they can't figure it out either. They are sending out a tech, he will call first.
> 6. Tech called, holly cow it's somebody who actually has a clue.
> 
> Here it the news, turns out, AND THIS IS IMPORTANT, if you go with a cable card from Time Warner, you loose, Pay Per View, all music channels, most of your HBO, all of Cinemax, food network, Home and Garden, all the childrens channels and many others. Yep, believe it or not they completly screw you when you don't use their DVR. He explained that the installer should have explained all this. Not to mention the 2 hours on tech support wasted cause THEY TOO have NO CLUE.
> 
> Now he is saying we need a set top box to get those channels. No one has explained yet how this is supposed to work with the new TIVO. We are scheduled to talk to him Monday.
> 
> I will let everyone know exactly how bad we are screwed after we talk to them Monday.


A lot of what you are saying is simply not true. Send me a pm and I can get you fixed today over the phone.


----------



## Mandlf

> Originally posted by* SugarBowl*
> 
> from TWC:
> "Response:As you are aware, the current CableCard technology enables access to one-way programming services. Therefore, two-way interactive services such as On Demand programming or the On-Screen Guide require the use of a digital set-top box. As part of our ongoing upgrades to digital services, Time Warner Cable will be adding select High Definition channels to a two-way switched digital technology - this includes TBS HD and future high definition channel launches."
> 
> So, i wouldn't expect any new HD channels to ever work with our cablecards.


Am I missing something? Was TiVo unaware of this? Why would they launch the TiVoHD box this way?

Also, can you use a set top box with the TiVoHD? Or are we stuck with Cablecards?


----------



## kramertc

Just got a Tivo HD from Amazon and I'm liking it. Got 2 cablecards from TW Charlotte and they are working fine... except for TBS-HD. After reading here I'm learning that this is the 1st channel rolled out in SDV. 

Are there not any legal ramifications with cablecards being locked out of SDV channels? Seems to me that TW is in breach of the FCC mandate to support cablecard technology.

This is too bad for me as I'm really liking this Tivo HD box but need the upcoming new HD channels that apparently will all be SDV. 

When Tivo works out the dongle that will allow for SDV channels to be tuned I'll gladly get another Tivo box. For now I'm going to return the one I've got. I hope Tivo finds a solution soon.


----------



## Joybob

kramertc said:


> Just got a Tivo HD from Amazon and I'm liking it. Got 2 cablecards from TW Charlotte and they are working fine... except for TBS-HD. After reading here I'm learning that this is the 1st channel rolled out in SDV.
> 
> Are there not any legal ramifications with cablecards being locked out of SDV channels? Seems to me that TW is in breach of the FCC mandate to support cablecard technology.
> 
> This is too bad for me as I'm really liking this Tivo HD box but need the upcoming new HD channels that apparently will all be SDV.
> 
> When Tivo works out the dongle that will allow for SDV channels to be tuned I'll gladly get another Tivo box. For now I'm going to return the one I've got. I hope Tivo finds a solution soon.


Doesn't this completely defeat the purpose of buying a S3 in the first place?

What about those of us who aren't allowed access to HD channels at all? Is that even legal?


----------



## kramertc

Joybob said:


> Doesn't this completely defeat the purpose of buying a S3 in the first place?
> 
> What about those of us who aren't allowed access to HD channels at all? Is that even legal?


I hope knowledgeable people will chime in. I'm going to guess that there must be some wiggle room in the FCC rules that allow for SDV transmissions. Say if 90% of TW channels can be tuned by cablecards then it must be enough to comply with the letter of the law.

Stinks but such is life. This is going to be a big deal breaker for new Tivo customers as myself.. right now TW is advertising lots of new HD channels that will be added to compete with the new MPEG4 channels that Directv has.


----------



## minckster

kramertc said:


> Just got a Tivo HD from Amazon and I'm liking it. Got 2 cablecards from TW Charlotte and they are working fine... except for TBS-HD. After reading here I'm learning that this is the 1st channel rolled out in SDV.
> 
> Are there not any legal ramifications with cablecards being locked out of SDV channels? Seems to me that TW is in breach of the FCC mandate to support cablecard technology.
> 
> This is too bad for me as I'm really liking this Tivo HD box but need the upcoming new HD channels that apparently will all be SDV.
> 
> When Tivo works out the dongle that will allow for SDV channels to be tuned I'll gladly get another Tivo box. For now I'm going to return the one I've got. I hope Tivo finds a solution soon.


 TiVo's announced that they're working on a technical fix to SDV: http://customersupport.tivo.com/TiVoCollection/CBECF1B9-88DE-4B74-82C1-754C3260112A/ins_Content.html

If you search this forum for "dongle", you'll find more information.


----------



## kramertc

Thank you. The issue I have is that there isn't any hint of a timeline for this "dongle" solution. It could be next week or it could be a year from now.

From the link you provided:
_We expect the adapter to be available to consumers before switched digital becomes widely deployed. _

Sounds very hopeful but too vague. I'm going to return the Tivo HD within my 30 day period and will monitor progress from time to time.


----------



## jacksonian

kramertc said:


> Thank you. The issue I have is that there isn't any hint of a timeline for this "dongle" solution. It could be next week or it could be a year from now.
> 
> From the link you provided:
> _We expect the adapter to be available to consumers before switched digital becomes widely deployed. _
> 
> Sounds very hopeful but too vague. I'm going to return the Tivo HD within my 30 day period and will monitor progress from time to time.


I can't say that I blame you on that, I'm up in Greensboro. I've had one S3 for about a year now, got another in May. TBS-HD is the first HD channel in SDV for us, but then we're adding 9 more in a week or so. I'm going to try to hang in there for now since the new HD channels aren't the one's I'm really dying for, but I won't be willing to wait too much longer.

My problem is that I have the SARA software for the TWC DVR. You guys in Charlotte still have PASSPORT, right? Yours is light years better than ours. I can't do SARA, so my choice is either stick it out or go satellite.


----------



## pkscout

Mandlf said:


> Am I missing something? Was TiVo unaware of this? Why would they launch the TiVoHD box this way?
> 
> Also, can you use a set top box with the TiVoHD? Or are we stuck with Cablecards?


First, TiVo launched it with the only solution the cable cartel (via their front organization CableLabs) will allow. There is no approved two way device that would allow TiVo to keep their UI. The only two way communications device CableLabs has/will approve is using OCAP, which allows the cable company to download whatever software they want to the box. That would mean TWC could put that god aweful Navigator software on your brand new TiVo. That's no choice at all.

Second, you can't use a cable box with the TiVo HD or S3. If you want to get encrypted digital channels (including HD channels) and can't get them off the air, you need the cable cards.

Don't like it? Complain to the FCC. Their the ones who have let the cable cartel make a joke of the decade old mandate.


----------



## kramertc

jacksonian said:


> I can't say that I blame you on that, I'm up in Greensboro. I've had one S3 for about a year now, got another in May. TBS-HD is the first HD channel in SDV for us, but then we're adding 9 more in a week or so. I'm going to try to hang in there for now since the new HD channels aren't the one's I'm really dying for, but I won't be willing to wait too much longer.
> 
> My problem is that I have the SARA software for the TWC DVR. You guys in Charlotte still have PASSPORT, right? Yours is light years better than ours. I can't do SARA, so my choice is either stick it out or go satellite.


Yes, I have Passport in my 8300 dvr...I thought SARA was much better than Passport. I don't care for the Passport software but I've never seen Sara so I can't comment.

I have to admit that I have a soft spot for TW Charlotte. Whenever I call customer service all of their reps are here in Charlotte.. either Morehead St or Arrowood Rd. Whenever I call (like I did to have the cablecards installed) I'm never on hold for more than 5 mins before I talk to someone. I also have Directv (Sunday Ticket only) and when I call them it's 20-30 mins before I speak to someone. So I'm going to stick it out w/TW and hope that TIVO resolves the SDV issue.


----------



## Fofer

Time Warner SoCal here... my TiVo (series 3) today alerted me to a lineup change, that of TBS-HD (channel 417.) In the past when I've gotten these notices I've checked the channel and sure enough, I'm getting a new channel.

This time the channel is black and all it says on the bottom is "Searching for signal on Cable In"

Does this mean I'm not actually going to get the channel? (As far as I know, there hasn't been any SDV deployed in Los Angeles from TW. Could this be the first?)


----------



## JYoung

Fofer said:


> Time Warner SoCal here... my TiVo (series 3) today alerted me to a lineup change, that of TBS-HD (channel 417.) In the past when I've gotten these notices I've checked the channel and sure enough, I'm getting a new channel.
> 
> This time the channel is black and all it says on the bottom is "Searching for signal on Cable In"
> 
> Does this mean I'm not actually going to get the channel? (As far as I know, there hasn't been any SDV deployed in Los Angeles from TW. Could this be the first?)


Wonder if it's a channel mapping issue.

TW-SFV is broadcasting TBS-HD in clear QAM on channel 100-07 (I think).


----------



## artinsocal

Fofer said:


> Time Warner SoCal here... my TiVo (series 3) today alerted me to a lineup change, that of TBS-HD (channel 417.) In the past when I've gotten these notices I've checked the channel and sure enough, I'm getting a new channel.
> 
> This time the channel is black and all it says on the bottom is "Searching for signal on Cable In"
> 
> Does this mean I'm not actually going to get the channel? (As far as I know, there hasn't been any SDV deployed in Los Angeles from TW. Could this be the first?)


I got the same message but I do get TBSHD when I tune to channel 417. Also the TW cable guy came to replace a card on Fri. and he had me tune to channel 413, which is a mirror of 417 at the present time even though the channel icon says FSWPTHD. He said their testing 413 because it's not on their channel lineup.


----------



## SugarBowl

Fofer said:


> Time Warner SoCal here... my TiVo (series 3) today alerted me to a lineup change, that of TBS-HD (channel 417.) In the past when I've gotten these notices I've checked the channel and sure enough, I'm getting a new channel.
> 
> This time the channel is black and all it says on the bottom is "Searching for signal on Cable In"
> 
> Does this mean I'm not actually going to get the channel? (As far as I know, there hasn't been any SDV deployed in Los Angeles from TW. Could this be the first?)


It means this channel will be on SDV whenever they implement SDV. But TWC is already restricting what channels can be received by cablecards based on the assumption that once they implement SDV, you will lose these channels anyways.

I guess TWC doesn't share Tivo's optimism that a solution will be in place soon.


----------



## petemoss007

cableguy763 said:


> A lot of what you are saying is simply not true. Send me a pm and I can get you fixed today over the phone.


I hope it's not true. I pray it's not true. Problem is, TW in Austin does think it's true. I don't want to rat anyone out but the TW person called us from a 512 number and represented himself as a TW tech supervisor. The information I posted was told to us by him. If anybody knows differently, please enlighten us. Would love to get our channels back and still be able to use cable cards. Also, if you check the TW cable card link you will notice that many of the availability of channels is listed as "Varies". I guess for us, varies means, you don't get these channels. Also, what is a PM? Sorry for the ignorance.


----------



## Fofer

artinsocal said:


> I got the same message but I do get TBSHD when I tune to channel 417. Also the TW cable guy came to replace a card on Fri. and he had me tune to channel 413, which is a mirror of 417 at the present time even though the channel icon says FSWPTHD. He said their testing 413 because it's not on their channel lineup.


Well, the message about 417 just popped up for me on Sunday. I'm gonna wait a few days and see what happens before calling TWC. In the meantime, yes, I just checked 413 and see that it is broadcasting what 417's Guide Data lists (that is, Home Improvement currently.) That gives me confidence that t a few days it'll be working properly.



SugarBowl said:


> It means this channel will be on SDV whenever they implement SDV. But TWC is already restricting what channels can be received by cablecards based on the assumption that once they implement SDV, you will lose these channels anyways.


Nah, not necessarily. Here in L.A. we've had a rash of new channels added recently (many in HD) with no problem whatsoever for CableCard and TiVo owners.


----------



## dvrhead

Joybob said:


> What about those of us who aren't allowed access to HD channels at all? Is that even legal?


Guys, an FCC complaint takes 5 minutes to do:
fjallfoss.fcc.gov/cib/fcc475.cfm

This is the *only* way TW (and other Cable Companies) will listen and do anything about this. The CSRs don't give a crap.


----------



## dwsnyder

Got a new Tivo HD and had Cablecards installed last week. It was a bit of a hassle, but overall not as bad as I expected it to be. The first time the installer came, he said he had never seen a Tivo before, and wasn't sure what to do with it (even though I gave him the "For Cablecard Installers" sheet), so he called one of his buddies at the central office, who told him that TW policy is to only install one Cablecard in Tivo HD (even though TW Albany only has S-cards). So, even though the guy had 2 S-cards in his hand, I could only convince him to install one of them. Between the wait for firmware upgrades, downloading the channel mappings, and 'rebalancing' my account, it took about an hour.

After the installer left, I called TW customer service to find out what their real policy is on CableCards, and it turns out the installer was flat out wrong. So, they set up an appointment for later in the week. The same guy came back, but this time he brought another installer who was more clueful with him. It took them about an hour to get the second card up and running.

So far, everything has been working very well. I don't this TW Albany is using SDV yet, as I get all of the channels I am supposed to (even the newly added TBS-HD on 1805--still waiting for Tivo to get the guide data for that). The basic channels are all analog, but I can live with that.

Each card costs $1.75 per month. Installation was about $18, because they were billing it as an equipment pick up (to get rid of the crappy SA 8300HD), normally it would have been about $30 for the install.

I'm so happy to have Tivo again! We had a Series 1 for years, but got rid of it in March when we upgraded to an HDTV. At the time the S3 was too pricey, so we went with Time Warner's DVR, but it was such a horrible user experience that I picked up the Tivo HD as soon as I heard about it.


----------



## JeffRapp

Well, I had my CableCard install on Friday, and it went relatively well. Initially, TWC (Lincoln, NE) claimed that M-Cards didn't exist. After talking with one of their cable techs, we got things cleared up and he let me know they'd be installing a single M-Card rather than the S-Cards. Friday morning, I get a callback. All of their M-Cards are in the SA set-tops, and they couldn't pull one. On top of that, someone in accounting only ordered S-Cards for installations. He was very apologetic and let me know that the installer would be doing the two S-Cards, and they'd send out someone to replace them once the M-Cards arrived. Wonderful!

The installer arrived on time and was very cool about the whole thing. He'd never seen a TiVo HD before, so he went straight to the back to do the install. After I showed him they were in the front, almost everything went smoothly. The first problem was waiting for the EMM count. I think it got up to 8, and he hung out on hold with the dispatch guy for a while before dispatch told him to check the levels in my apartment. Now, I'm no cable tech, but I'm assuming the EMMs were low because I wasn't geting/paying for anything that would have been encrypted, right? Anyway, he checked the levels, they were good, and the channels came in clearly. 

During the whole EMM situation, things got a little awkward. During the setup, the installer had his phone on speaker with the dispatch guy. At one point, I heard the dispatch guy go into a riot about how it didn't make any sense that I needed cable cards. I wasn't subscribing to digital cable, and worst of all, I don't have a HDTV, *yet.* "That's stupid," he says. I politely explain that I need the cards to get the mapping so I can record the Clear QAMs, and he basically throws a big fat whatever in my direction, and tells the installer to skip the second card. I talked him into installing it, however.

Overall, the installation went OK, took about 45 minutes. The important thing is, it's simply amazing the difference in quality between, say ABC on the analog and the QAM version of the same channel. I'm in love.


----------



## Peter000

I have TW in NYC. Do we still need two cablecards? Or has everything been upgraded so only one dual-tuner cablecard is needed?

The reason I ask is that one of my cable cards (slot 2) doesn't seem to be working, but I'm still able to record 2 cable channels at once (or channel change while recording)! When I go into slot 2 "test channels" it says no channels available. Slot 1 channels work fine.

When I go into the diagnostic screen, it seems like nothing is happening in Slot 2 (lots of zeros, and it shows a date of Jan 1, 2006).

Thoughts? Answers?


----------



## bmints

minckster said:


> TiVo's announced that they're working on a technical fix to SDV:
> 
> (See Link in Original Post)
> 
> If you search this forum for "dongle", you'll find more information.


Funny, that the link to the TiVo site says:

"For the full text of the FCC filing on August 24, 2007, please click this link. "

If you click over and read the full text, you'll see that it was actually 2006 (over a year ago). Not 2007. Wonder how much progress has really been made on the dongle. Does anyone know?


----------



## MauiWorks

minckster said:


> Oceanic's website says otherwise -- at: --newbie snip--. I'd call back and throw a little fit. If you don't get anywhere, call TiVo. There's a good chance they'll call Oceanic in a 3-way conference call with you and read the regulations about providing CableCARDs to Oceanic. (TiVo did that when they first introduced the Series3. I'm not sure if they still do.)
> 
> Another thread on this site discusses Oceanic's planned switch to _100 percent_ SDV. If that's true, they may offer CableCARDs but you wouldn't be able to tune _any_ channels after the switch. The page linked above says that you use CableCARDs to get, "Basic & Digital Cable Programs, Crystal Clear Picture & Sound; Premium Channels: HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, Starz!, TMC; and High Definition (HD) Channels."


OTW has said the info on the site is old - it is to be removed shortly. I called Tivo and was cryptically told that they were aware of this amazing event and were "working on it...". A call back to OTW management confirms my original post - they're done with CC's, and they had no comment on the FCC regulations regarding it. Tivo has product to sell, so I'm hoping they're aggressively pursuing this one.


----------



## dsjohnston

Short story that I'll elaborate on soon. Had a TWC tech, a very smart and helpful guy, Garvin Bertrand, come to the house today. Inexperienced with CC install, but adamant about wanting to learn.

Took about 2.5 hours, most of it on the phone with TWC tech. Upshot is that once we had the right techs on the line, it took about ten minutes. 

My only lingering question at the moment is: What TWC Raleigh-Durham HD channels should/could I be getting?

Again, more detailed account soon, including the helpful techs' names.


----------



## SugarBowl

dsjohnston said:


> Short story that I'll elaborate on soon. Had a TWC tech, a very smart and helpful guy, Garvin Bertrand, come to the house today. Inexperienced with CC install, but adamant about wanting to learn.
> 
> Took about 2.5 hours, most of it on the phone with TWC tech. Upshot is that once we had the right techs on the line, it took about ten minutes.
> 
> My only lingering question at the moment is: What TWC Raleigh-Durham HD channels should/could I be getting?
> 
> Again, more detailed account soon, including the helpful techs' names.


currently, you can't get TBS-HD on channel 282.

You will not be getting A&E HD or VersusHD next week. http://www.timewarnercable.com/NC/products/cable/HDTV/raleighNewHDChannels.html

And it's rumored that the HD-Suite is being removed from cablecards in 30-45 days.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=11791784#post11791784


----------



## dsjohnston

Was actually told I couldn't continue to get HD Suite this afternoon.


----------



## SugarBowl

dsjohnston said:


> Was actually told I couldn't continue to get HD Suite this afternoon.


It would seem that other than the networks which are available free over the air, our cablecards get TNT-HD, Discovery HD theater, espnHD, and espn2HD. And the channels in the 100's. There is also the Famliy Choice tier (350-368) which contains some digital versions of analog channels.

I'm not sure about the premium channels as I don't subscribe to any of them.


----------



## jrcoombs

Installed a TIVO HD in Austin, TX two weeks ago. Tech tried to install two multipath cards in the two slots. Convinced him only one was required in slot one. 

1. Everything seems to work though I get hangs from time to time and have to reboot the Tivo. Is this normal? If not, what should I do?

2. Missing a "few" channels beyond those I would expect with switched video, mostly importantly several HD channels 1521 KXAN, 1542 KLRU Inspration, 1617 Discovery, 1635 ESPN, 1636 ESPN HD. Is missing these "normal"? If not how do I correct it?

I'm also missing 103 Toon Disney, 121/122/125 Nicktoons, 140 Discovery Kids, 150 Noggin, 203 Discovery Home, 204 Fine Living, 207 DIY, 211 Lifetime Real Women, 220 Fit TV, 225 Discovery Health, 236 Military, 237 Science, 239 G4, 243 Biography, 248 History Int'l, 250 Discovery Times, 261 Log, 262 Ovation, 266 Sleuth, 268 BBC America (wish I had this), 324 TXCN, 348 News8, 358 News * weather, 359 News8 nonsteop weather, 361 CNBC World, 368 Bloomberg, 405 ESPPNews, 408 News 8 Sports, 420 ESPN classic (another nice to have), 440 Fox Soccer (ouch), 470 versus, 525 Game Show, 527 Fox reality, 571 MTV2, 575 Fuse, 582 VH1 classic, 595 GAC.

The rest I don't expect until switched video gets resolved. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## cab2

jrcoombs said:


> Installed a TIVO HD in Austin, TX two weeks ago. Tech tried to install two multipath cards in the two slots. Convinced him only one was required in slot one.
> 
> 1. Everything seems to work though I get hangs from time to time and have to reboot the Tivo. Is this normal? If not, what should I do?
> 
> 2. Missing a "few" channels beyond those I would expect with switched video, mostly importantly several HD channels 1521 KXAN, 1542 KLRU Inspration, 1617 Discovery, 1635 ESPN, 1636 ESPN HD. Is missing these "normal"? If not how do I correct it?
> 
> The rest I don't expect until switched video gets resolved. Any suggestions appreciated.


I have the full S3 and can tell you that I do get Discovery HD and the KXAN stations. I think I also get KLRU, but would have to double check. I was told the ESPN chanels were part of the sports package and I don't sub to that. the other channels you listed in your other para I think are all SV channels. I don't have the list in front of me, but it is a long list here in austin (bummer!). I think you can find the list here in this thread if you search for it. For what I have been able to tell, I believe that Austin has one of the largest SV lists around. This is a bad thing for us, at least until the dongle is available. I want to go out and buy a Tivo HD, but wont until the SV situation is fixed.

I do not have the hangs you mention. I have a external SATA drive hooked up to my S3 and have had a few problems with that, but no other hangs to speak of.

Also, it may just be me, but it seems like the pixilation / sound breakups are slightly improved with the 9.1 release. It's a little hard to tell, but I seem to have less of those lately. Not sure if thats really related to the 9.1 or not. It's not completely gone, but it seems better.

If they ever pull the plug on Discovery HD or make that one SV, I will be screaming bloody murder! Thats the one channel I watch the most.


----------



## WSP

jrcoombs said:


> Installed a TIVO HD in Austin, TX two weeks ago. Tech tried to install two multipath cards in the two slots. Convinced him only one was required in slot one.
> 
> 1. Everything seems to work though I get hangs from time to time and have to reboot the Tivo. Is this normal? If not, what should I do?
> 
> 2. Missing a "few" channels beyond those I would expect with switched video, mostly importantly several HD channels 1521 KXAN, 1542 KLRU Inspration, 1617 Discovery, 1635 ESPN, 1636 ESPN HD. Is missing these "normal"? If not how do I correct it?
> 
> I'm also missing 103 Toon Disney, 121/122/125 Nicktoons, 140 Discovery Kids, 150 Noggin, 203 Discovery Home, 204 Fine Living, 207 DIY, 211 Lifetime Real Women, 220 Fit TV, 225 Discovery Health, 236 Military, 237 Science, 239 G4, 243 Biography, 248 History Int'l, 250 Discovery Times, 261 Log, 262 Ovation, 266 Sleuth, 268 BBC America (wish I had this), 324 TXCN, 348 News8, 358 News * weather, 359 News8 nonsteop weather, 361 CNBC World, 368 Bloomberg, 405 ESPPNews, 408 News 8 Sports, 420 ESPN classic (another nice to have), 440 Fox Soccer (ouch), 470 versus, 525 Game Show, 527 Fox reality, 571 MTV2, 575 Fuse, 582 VH1 classic, 595 GAC.
> 
> The rest I don't expect until switched video gets resolved. Any suggestions appreciated.


Last week, I went down the list to see which channels I was receiving. You should be getting KXAN (1521), KLRU (1542), and Discovery (1617). I previously had a service call with TW about not getting 1521. This was found to be a bad connection. This channel seems to be sensitive to bad connections.

In your other list of missing channels, I get: 121, 122, 140, 150, all of the 200's you are missing, 324, 361, 368, did not check 400's, 525, 571, 575, 582, and 595.


----------



## crazywater

dsjohnston said:


> Was actually told I couldn't continue to get HD Suite this afternoon.


I called yesterday about TBSHD and was told it was on SDV. I was also told that since I had subscribed to the HD Suite back in October 2006 that I would continue to get it even though it is not available to new cable card customers. 

She also told me that they expect the SDV / CableCard issue to be resolved in the near future but, of course, she didn't have a date for me...


----------



## mercurial

crazywater said:


> She also told me that they expect the SDV / CableCard issue to be resolved in the near future but, of course, she didn't have a date for me...


Wow... Amazingly optimisitc for a Cable Rep....  I wonder what would happen if I added an S3 or THD box now since I already get it...


----------



## SCSIRAID

crazywater said:


> I called yesterday about TBSHD and was told it was on SDV. I was also told that since I had subscribed to the HD Suite back in October 2006 that I would continue to get it even though it is not available to new cable card customers.
> 
> She also told me that they expect the SDV / CableCard issue to be resolved in the near future but, of course, she didn't have a date for me...


This was a CSR?? Wow... I wouldnt expect a typical CSR to even know what SDV is. What division of TWC? Your profile doesnt indicate where you are located.


----------



## crazywater

SCSIRAID said:


> This was a CSR?? Wow... I wouldnt expect a typical CSR to even know what SDV is. What division of TWC? Your profile doesnt indicate where you are located.


Yes she knew what it was although I had to drag it of her since I think she assumed I wouldn't know what it was so she was kinda talking around it. And since she said that they expect this issue to be resolved in the near future I got the impression that she was a bit more knowledgeable than your usual CSR.

I am in Raleigh...


----------



## rileyrd

Just receieved my HD from Amazon today and in Raleigh. I want to call you CSR. Most don't know the difference between single or multi-stream. Did you get a name? We should refer our tivo friends.

By the way, did you have a multi-stream card installed.


----------



## chefelf

I just called Time Warner NYC (212.358.0900) and as I've been warned they a) seemed to know little to nothing about CableCARDs and b) the sales guy I spoke with was aggressively trying to convince me not to get one.

The technician I eventually ended up talking to had to consult a supervisor as to what an M-Card was. After she confirmed that they didn't do M-Cards I was able to schedule to have two S-Cards delivered for $1.75 per month each.

The bad part is the next technician can't get out here until November 7th. Nearly a month now I have to wait with my brand new Tivo Series3 collecting dust. That is going to kill me.


----------



## farlz

Even though TWCNYC says $1.75 for each cablecard, it comes out to $8.50 a month for the two of them after all their mirroring fees and stuff. Trust me, I've spent too much time on the phone with them about this, there seems to be no way around it.


----------



## SCSIRAID

rileyrd said:


> Just receieved my HD from Amazon today and in Raleigh. I want to call you CSR. Most don't know the difference between single or multi-stream. Did you get a name? We should refer our tivo friends.
> 
> By the way, did you have a multi-stream card installed.


Mine are all M-Cards.... 2 in an S3... 1 in a THD. Make sure you ask for an M-Card.


----------



## chuckamuck

chefelf said:


> I just called Time Warner NYC (212.358.0900) and as I've been warned they a) seemed to know little to nothing about CableCARDs and b) the sales guy I spoke with was aggressively trying to convince me not to get one.


New York City here as well. Similar experience for me. I called to inquire whether or not I'd be losing out on receiving any standard or HD channels by using a CableCARD (their website indicated I might).

I was put on hold for 10 minutes while the operator "investigated" my question. She came back and told me she couldn't find an answer to my question -- only that yes, I would likely miss out on some channels if I were to go with a CableCARD. Clearly, they're trying to steer customers toward their own TWC boxes.

Are there any other New York City Time Warner customers who can answer my question? Will I not be able to receive specific standard and HD channels with the CableCARD?


----------



## chuckamuck

chefelf said:


> I just called Time Warner NYC (212.358.0900) and as I've been warned they a) seemed to know little to nothing about CableCARDs and b) the sales guy I spoke with was aggressively trying to convince me not to get one.


New York City here as well. Similar experience for me. I called to inquire whether or not I'd be losing out on receiving any standard or HD channels by using a CableCARD (their website indicated I might).

I was put on hold for 10 minutes while the operator "investigated" my question. She came back and told me she couldn't find an answer to my question -- only that yes, I would likely miss out on some channels if I were to go with a CableCARD. Clearly, they're trying to steer customers toward their own TWC boxes.

Are there any other New York City Time Warner customers who can answer my question? Will I not be able to receive specific standard and HD channels with the CableCARD?


----------



## discokill

Can anyone in the Los Angeles area confirm what they are paying for the Cable Cards? I'm in Culver City so the two cable cards are free per the price list but I'm getting hit for the following:

9/29 - 10/28 Cable Card .00

09/29 - 10/28 2nd Cable Card .00

09/29 - 10/28 Additional Cable Card 6.95
(includes Digital Programming Fee)

09/29 - 10/28 Additional Cable Card 6.95
(includes Digital Programming Fee)

So two free ones, and then charged 6.95 for two of the same thing?

For clarification I have only two cable cards in my one Tivo HD


----------



## TracerBullet

chuckamuck said:


> New York City here as well. Similar experience for me. I called to inquire whether or not I'd be losing out on receiving any standard or HD channels by using a CableCARD (their website indicated I might).
> 
> I was put on hold for 10 minutes while the operator "investigated" my question. She came back and told me she couldn't find an answer to my question -- only that yes, I would likely miss out on some channels if I were to go with a CableCARD. Clearly, they're trying to steer customers toward their own TWC boxes.
> 
> Are there any other New York City Time Warner customers who can answer my question? Will I not be able to receive specific standard and HD channels with the CableCARD?


No, there are not, besides the obvious (PPV).


----------



## JYoung

discokill said:


> Can anyone in the Los Angeles area confirm what they are paying for the Cable Cards? I'm in Culver City so the two cable cards are free per the price list but I'm getting hit for the following:
> 
> 9/29 - 10/28 Cable Card .00
> 
> 09/29 - 10/28 2nd Cable Card .00
> 
> 09/29 - 10/28 Additional Cable Card 6.95
> (includes Digital Programming Fee)
> 
> 09/29 - 10/28 Additional Cable Card 6.95
> (includes Digital Programming Fee)
> 
> So two free ones, and then charged 6.95 for two of the same thing?
> 
> For clarification I have only two cable cards in my one Tivo HD


Interesting as I've been looking into the loca Cablecard situation myself. I'm with Time Warner Sherman Oaks and I found where they buried their pricing guides.
http://www.timewarnerla.com/pricingGuides/

Question: do they require you to pay for the Digital Cable tier to get HD? I'm still on Broadcast Basic and I'm not looking forward to upgrading.


----------



## kerobec

Interesting that the last few posts are from the Los Angeles area. I'm in Hollywood, and just ordered my THD this evening. I finally caved because of the lifetime membership transfer that was dangled. It really bothers me that the new TiVos aren't compatible with cable boxes. Seems to me they could have left a component input on the back, just for a backup! Or even an HDMI!

So, I'm curious to see how the LA TWC handles this. I just bought my second HDTV back in April, and had to have a tech out 3 long, horrible, separate times in order to get an HD box WITHOUT a dvr, thanks very much. You'd think the TiVo sitting right there would be some sort of indicator, but I suppose not.

I'm also curious to know if they charge a separate digital service fee for each card. It appears they are charging *discokill*. I think that $6.95 is their additional digital service fee. So, they don't get you for the card, but they do get you for each service? That's crap. If anyone has any additional experience in the next few days, I'm eager to hear it. I probably won't call for an install until early next week, at least, so any new info would be great. At this point, I'll most likely stick with the HD box and S2 out in the living room, and put the THD with card(s) in the bedroom. So, I'll still get all the channels, but it'll annoy me, just the same.


----------



## Myphsto

A friend of mine both have the same setup and are in the same area missing these channels:

117 ESPN U
157 Nick Toons
172 LOGO
188 Movie Plex
528 ESPN2 HD

We both have had multiple truck rolls with techs that could not figure out the issue. What's interesting is we get the standard Time Warner promo on all of those channels (on demand ads) instead of a message that we don't have that channel. Time Warner admits that we should have those channels, but they have given up fixing the issue unless we have a cable box.

While I've filed a FCC complaint (again) I doubt any action will be taken.

Anyone else missing those channels out there?


----------



## dsjohnston

TWC RDU Installation Story Complete (long)

So the installation experience:

Ill start by saying its an Alls well that ends well so far type of thing.

Refer to previous posts for some history, but at this point, this past Monday, we were scheduled for a TWC install between 1-5. Our installer, Garvin, showed up that morning about ten (?) and said that his dispatcher didnt have him on any other jobs that day and since these could be a bear, told him to go ahead on out.

A note about Garvin from the get-go. Garvin is from Barbados and has the temperament and wisdom that go with this fact. For those of you who havent been to the islands, thats a compliment.

He readily admitted that he hadnt done a cablecard install before, but that he was very anxious to learn as hed toyed with Tivos before, taking them apart and seeing what made them tick, along with DVRs and the like. In other words, he was the kind of person you would want if you were faced with someone who hadnt done these.

Well- the first thing noticed was that they had given him the wrong cards. (4 S instead of 2M). He phoned me and we talked, and I explained the situation. He told me he would track down the M Cards and let me know when he had, later on that day. 

About 2:00, he called me back and we agreed to meet at the house at 3:00.
I arrive, Garvin arrives, and were off. Sure enough, there are two SA M Cards with him, relatively new (4/07 builds). We look over the paperwork (Tivo instructions, Forum references, etc.) and pop the first card in to the right-hand slot on the first HDTivo. All goes as planned, Tivo-wise. Recognizes the card, goes to the menu, and stops with Test Channels.

We discuss for a bit how Garvin likes to work- they type of proactive, enterprising person that would go in on his off hours and shadow a TWC tech in Morrisville just to hear the typical issues they deal with. The type who feels (as should they all) that the best possible thing they could do would be to set up a training lab at TWC and show all the subcontractor techs how to go about an install for the various configurations. I cant believe, and he agrees, how much time this would save. Its about to become obvious.

We also talked about the fact that he was planning on going out that evening and buying an HDTivo so he could dig into it and have first-hand knowledge of what he was working with. I walked him through many of the menus and the remote, telling him what Tivo recommends doing prior to tech arrival, and giving him the URL of this Forum so he could get a primary account of what people are up against.

At this point, he gets on the line with TWC. Id warned him about the fact that this could be the hard part. The first tech we reach is Caroline (sp?). She is wonderfully good-natured, and though she admits shes inexperienced with this, and even mentions the infamous Anthony (who she says shell refer to if she needs help), is willing to jump in with her script.

We get going. Garvin reads off every number you could possibly read on the card(s) to Caroline, and its obvious that she is reading a script as she refers to placing the next card in the left slot, etc. Oh well- its a learning thing, right? Well, after doing everything that is prescribed, Im getting the first hundred or so channels, but barely anything above 100. 

I redo the Tivo Channel Setup, as I figure it cant hurt. Interestingly, I now have information for the channels, but still no image. Understand that this hasnt really been a linear process. Garvin has been put on hold for a total of some 45 minutes at this point off and on. 

So long, as a matter of fact, that his supervisor(s) have both tried to beep in and contact him. While he was on hold, he asked me if I could please call them (he gave me their names/numbers) and explain, which I was happy to do. Hey- I didnt want him to lose the helpful tech. One of his supes explained when I told her the situation, that CableCards hadnt been fully integrated yet, and that they were a pain because no one had taken the time to train installers on them.

Anyway- Caroline now guides us to the CC setup screen that lists the number of EMMs received. (this isnt as easy as it sounds, as it sounds though shes looking for screens on a SA DVR instead of a Tivo) I find the screen and for the longest time, popping back and forth into the menu (refreshing it as it were) we got no EMMs.

Time to change techs. Evidently the other guru at TWC is Shaniqua (sp?) Once she gets on the line and gets some basic information, she starts doing her magic and voila- the EMMs start coming in. With them, so does the picture.

We start talking about what channels I should be receiving and what it boils down to is: I get all the digital channels and all the typical HD Channels. (including HBO HD as we have that package) What we DONT get is anything at all in the HD SUITE, as those are set top box only. Ill leave the arguing about just how much of a PIA TWC is for exacting their pound of flesh for having the audacity to use a cablecard to others.

As of right now, I have no idea what I am, am not being charged and which packages I have. Im simply thankful its working and Ill be hashing all that out shortly. Which Im guessing will be a long conversation. (And why not? When I called customer service the last time to ask about our installer being late  the first one way back- the guy wouldnt let me off the phone without trying to sell me VOIP)

So again, long story short? Its working for now. Garvin is a rock star. Caroline is wonderfully game, and Shaniqua is, as well, a rock star. I imagine the next one of these that Garvin goes out on will be brief, successful, and easy.

As well, IF you get a tech at TWC that knows the sequence and what an HDTivo needs as far as tickling from the headend, a CC install could take practically no time at all.

My .02, YMMV

-David


----------



## SugarBowl

I had 2 vists from TWC Raleigh techs to get my cablecards running. Both of them said they had never done this before. 

The first guy got on the phone with TWC, and they told him to remove all splitters from inside the house, go outside, remove all splitters from the outside box, and run a single line from the street to the Tivo. Didn't work. 

2 weeks later, i guess the script changed, there was no mention of removing splitters, just plugged the cards in and it worked. After being on hold for 30+ minutes, mis-reading the numbers, etc, etc..


----------



## timckelley

I have Time Warner analog cable. This might be a stupid question but, is there any HD content transmitted on the analog cable, or is that just impossible? I ask because I've never owned a HD TV, but am now considering getting one because they're getting to be so much affordable now that before, plus my upstairs TV has such horrible picture quality.

If I get an HD TV, then I need to consider whether I'd like to upgrade my S1 TiVo (currently lifetimed) to an HD TiVo, but it's not worth doing that if I don't get any HD content at my house to begin with. But I might still buy the HD TV, because if I'm going to shell out for a new TV, I might as well not buy an SD TV, so those are probably going to be arhaic/outdated pretty soon. HD seems to be the future of TV. Even an SD signal would look a lot better on a new HD TV that on the piece junk I have now.


----------



## cableguy763

timckelley said:


> I have Time Warner analog cable. This might be a stupid question but, is there any HD content transmitted on the analog cable, or is that just impossible? I ask because I've never owned a HD TV, but am now considering getting one because they're getting to be so much affordable now that before, plus my upstairs TV has such horrible picture quality.
> 
> If I get an HD TV, then I need to consider whether I'd like to upgrade my S1 TiVo (currently lifetimed) to an HD TiVo, but it's not worth doing that if I don't get any HD content at my house to begin with. But I might still buy the HD TV, because if I'm going to shell out for a new TV, I might as well not buy an SD TV, so those are probably going to be arhaic/outdated pretty soon. HD seems to be the future of TV. Even an SD signal would look a lot better on a new HD TV that on the piece junk I have now.


ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX and KLRU are availabe if your tv has a QAM tuner. You will get them even with basic cable.


----------



## timckelley

So you're saying those stations will transmit across my analog cable with no cable card/cable tuner? I guess the analog cable must have a way of carrying digital informaton on it, since I take it that an HD signal is digital in nature. By the way, I have extended basic as my lineup.


----------



## bguzik

timckelley said:


> So you're saying those stations will transmit across my analog cable with no cable card/cable tuner? I guess the analog cable must have a way of carrying digital informaton on it, since I take it that an HD signal is digital in nature. By the way, I have extended basic as my lineup.


QAM is Quadrature Amplitude Modulation. It is a modulation method used over RF (Analog) to represent digital information. Think of it as a method of modulating a sine wave both in amplitude and in phase. So the sine wave (analog) is modulated to represent all the "0's" and "1's" (digital).

All the CableCARD does is decrypt encrypted QAM channels.

So if you have a new TV or device like the TiVo with QAM tuners, you will be able to receive unencrypted QAM channels without a CableCARD. The best example of these unencrypted QAM channels are usually the local HD channels which are required by the FCC to be transmitted across the Cable Plant "in the clear", or "without encryption".

That's why he was saying you should be able to receive local HDs...

Barry


----------



## timckelley

This is interesting. I take it then, that this modulated signal is superimposed on top of a normal analog signal, so that the same cable could be fed through a SD tuner or through a QAM tuner, and either way, the signal will still convert to a picture. So effectively both the analog SD and the digital HD signals are there coexisting together in the cable at the same time? (In other words, I don't have to call Time Warner and ask them to change the transmission they're giving me to a QAM signal - they're already doing that, I take it.)


----------



## bguzik

timckelley said:


> This is interesting. I take it then, that this modulated signal is superimposed on top of a normal analog signal, so that the same cable could be fed through a SD tuner or through a QAM tuner, and either way, the signal will still convert to a picture. So effectively both the analog SD and the digital HD signals are there coexisting together in the cable at the same time? (In other words, I don't have to call Time Warner and ask them to change the transmission they're giving me to a QAM signal - they're already doing that, I take it.)


Ok...quick lesson...

The Cable Company has control over the RF spectrum on their plant. Most Cable Plants today go to 800MHz (some to 1GHz). So from 0 to 800MHz is the whole range of frequencies available on the plant.

Each "Channel" is segmented into a "slot" which is 6MHz wide. The reason it's 6MHz wide is because this is traditionally how wide Analog Channels are (or need) in North America. This 6MHz wide slot carries both Video and Audio Analog information for us to see, and these 6MHz wide slots are what we tune to as "Channels" on our old "Cable-Ready" Televisions.

For example, if my "Slot" or "Channel" is at "650MHz", that would be the center of the 6MHz wide slot. So that Channel would actually be from 647MHz to 653MHz (6MHz wide...also known as Channel Width). This would then be assigned a number to represent the "Channel"...say CH125 or something...(I forget and can't remember the exact EIA channel representations...I have a book where I can reference them when needed...)

Anyway, so that is how you get Analog channels. For Digitial Channels, each "QAM" takes up the same 6MHz slot (just like the Analogs), but instead of transmitting Analog it is a QAM signal. Also, we can have multiple "feeds" per QAM, so it is more space efficient for the Cable Plant Spectrum. The Cable Company can fit many more "channels" into a single 6MHz slot, AND usually at far BETTER quality than a single 6MHz wide Analog "channel". (well..."Better" depending on how many and what compression ratio...)

So no, you don' have to call anyone as both Analog and QAM channels exist in their own separate 6MHz Wide slots across the Cable Plant spectrum from 0 to 800MHz (or 1GHz). Even the High Speed Data Cable modem uses it's own 6MHz slot too for the Downstream).

(The actual downstream range is from 42MHz to 800MHz (or 1GHz) in North America.) (Upstream (for Set-top box returns or Cable Modems) is 5-42MHz)

Hope this helps!

Barry


----------



## nygfan

farlz said:


> Even though TWCNYC says $1.75 for each cablecard, it comes out to $8.50 a month for the two of them after all their mirroring fees and stuff. Trust me, I've spent too much time on the phone with them about this, there seems to be no way around it.


Hey guys I figured I'd give my TWC Queens Cablecard install experience and provide background info.

I heard about the bogus $2.50 digital duplication fee on top of the cablecard fee so I opted to have only one card installed and avoid paying an additional $19 fee for having a second card installed. However, when I checked my old bills I saw that for additional cableboxes, TWC charges $2.50 for DTV service as well which is included in the $10.15 fee for each additional box. So TW really should just update their website to show $4.25 as the fee for a cablecard but considering how little service reps know about CCs in general I doubt this will happen anytime soon.

Anyway on to the install for my Tivo HD (10/13)

The guy came by the house at 1:50 pm during the 10-2pm time frame. He only had two cards on him but lo and behold they are both Mcards dated 4/23/07. Sure enough he puts a card in sure enough the Tivo recognizes it as an Mcard after 10 seconds. He calls his supervisor and they talk on the phone about how much trouble these installs tend to give especially since this is a Tivo. Meanwhile I'm crossing my fingers to see if either card will work. The installer asked me why I did not want two cards installed and I tried to explain about Mcards but it seemed to confusing to him (and I don't blame him since I heard Mcards don't work with S3) so I just dropped the issue. Twenty minutes later the install worked flawlessly and I am currently enjoying dual tuners on my Tivo HD and this Mcard is working for now. I don't have any premium channels so I can't check on that but I'll see if any channels are missing or giving trouble once I am done watching football.

I don't know if this is a sign that TWC is introducing Mcards in Queens or if they were low on cards and didn't realize the difference between M and S cards. Either way I lucked out with my install despite my initial fears about having a new installer or defective cards.


----------



## JYoung

timckelley said:


> This is interesting. I take it then, that this modulated signal is superimposed on top of a normal analog signal, so that the same cable could be fed through a SD tuner or through a QAM tuner, and either way, the signal will still convert to a picture. So effectively both the analog SD and the digital HD signals are there coexisting together in the cable at the same time? (In other words, I don't have to call Time Warner and ask them to change the transmission they're giving me to a QAM signal - they're already doing that, I take it.)


You don't have to do anything to get the signal. Since both the Series 3 and the TiVo HD have ATSC tuners, all you need to do is to plug it into the cable.

However without Cablecards (or a digital cable box), the cable companies can change the channel mappings at whim plus Time Warner does not does not supply guide information to Tribune for the unmapped channels.

So, in order to record the HD feed of Las Vegas last night, I had to set a manual recording on channel 93-502 from 10-11 instead to TiVo knowing that HD version of Las Vegas was on channel 404 from 10-11.


----------



## cableguy763

JYoung said:


> You don't have to do anything to get the signal. Since both the Series 3 and the TiVo HD have ATSC tuners, all you need to do is to plug it into the cable.
> 
> However without Cablecards (or a digital cable box), the cable companies can change the channel mappings at whim plus Time Warner does not does not supply guide information to Tribune for the unmapped channels.
> 
> So, in order to record the HD feed of Las Vegas last night, I had to set a manual recording on channel 93-502 from 10-11 instead to TiVo knowing that HD version of Las Vegas was on channel 404 from 10-11.


In Austin TWC provides guide data, so he is in luck in that aspect.


----------



## DrWho453

SugarBowl said:


> I had 2 vists from TWC Raleigh techs to get my cablecards running. Both of them said they had never done this before.
> 
> The first guy got on the phone with TWC, and they told him to remove all splitters from inside the house, go outside, remove all splitters from the outside box, and run a single line from the street to the Tivo. Didn't work.
> 
> 2 weeks later, i guess the script changed, there was no mention of removing splitters, just plugged the cards in and it worked. After being on hold for 30+ minutes, mis-reading the numbers, etc, etc..


Interesting, when they did mine back in december, I had a technician who knew all about the Tivos and know the exact person to contact at headquarters to get the cable cards setup. He started by running a line out to the street first and after a few minutes we couldn't figure out why the Tivo wasn't initializing the card (We started with card 1 first) and then found out that the cable wasn't connected outside (Ooops  ) anyway after the cable was connected card 1 authorized and then we tried card 2 but it had to be upgraded and took a couple of hours for it to upgrade then everything worked except for WTVD HD and a couple of other HD channels wouldn't work. Turned out that card 2 was not fully authorized but by the end of the night it was all working and has been working since then.


----------



## mercurial

Oh joy... It looks like one of the cable cards in our family room S3 has given up the ghost... Can't tune any non-analog channels when on that tunner..


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> Oh joy... It looks like one of the cable cards in our family room S3 has given up the ghost... Can't tune any non-analog channels when on that tunner..


Did you reboot? 9.1 has a cablecard issue in S3 which causes the same problem you describ.


----------



## gbrown

Last week, I received a channel lineup change that removed channels 700-703. These carried HBO-HD, MAX-HD, SH-HD, and STARZ-HD programming. But these were also a mirror of the channels in the 600 range that carried the same content.

Yesterday I checked all the channels. First, the east feeds were missing. Next I was not able to see a signal on 669 which is STARZHDP.

So I call Customer Support {Start laughing here}. The first dweeb I talked to said that I should reset my TiVo and he would put me on hold while he got me directions on how to do that. Fifteen minutes later, I hung up.

I called back and got another CSR who told me that I could NOT get eastern feeds with Cablecards. (HUH?). Then he said to tune 703 if I did not get 669 as it was a mirror. I tried to tell him that TW had reported those stations cancelled and I could not get a program guide on 703. That was like trying to explain how to make a souffle to a five year old.

I reported this to TiVo. But I bet that I will never be able to record anything off of eastern feeds or STARZ HD. Well, I guess I can do a time and channel record. But certainly no Season Passes.

Sign me "FRUSTRATED"


----------



## DrWho453

mercurial said:


> Oh joy... It looks like one of the cable cards in our family room S3 has given up the ghost... Can't tune any non-analog channels when on that tunner..


Well, I just ran into this problem with cable card 2. I was running through some diagnostics on card 2 and testing some of the channels when the card stopped displaying the video. Diagnostics showed the card should be working. I could not see any reason for the video to stop showing up but figured I finally got hit by the 9.1 bug. I rebooted and everything is working again. Well, I hope they fix this bug soon because I can see this as a very bad bug that Tivo needs to fix ASAP (of course the way these things go, ASAP will probably be 2 to 3 months if we are lucky). I just hope they know where the problem is occuring in the software. It may take some time for them to figure out where the issue is.


----------



## mercurial

Didn't reboot but I pulled the card and re-inserted it went through guided setup again. It's recording something right now but I'll try it in the morning before I leave for work and see if it fixes it.


----------



## dsjohnston

And this likely shouldn't be in this thread any longer, but...

Last night during playback of some recorded shows on one of the Tivos, I noticed that, randomly, there was a sort of dimming/flicker (very subtle) occurring. Maybe once every four minutes, if that, and not constant, but noticeable.

Didn't even say anything for awhile, then asked the wife if she saw it. When even she said yes, I KNEW it had to be there. Again, very subtle. No clue what it could be. Only variables I can think of:

Only noticed it so far on shows recorded pre-CC install.
Recorded shows were set up to record on High (not Best) quality.
Don't notice it on live watching.


----------



## mercurial

mercurial said:


> Didn't reboot but I pulled the card and re-inserted it went through guided setup again. It's recording something right now but I'll try it in the morning before I leave for work and see if it fixes it.


Yep, reboot brought it back... Odd. I'd have thought any transient data that or init sequence that might be needed to get the card working again would have been cleared/hit with a pull/insert + guided setup.

Is this a bug that can hit you again (like the reboot loop bug that hit this same S3 during the NYE meet last year) or is it "generally a once you reboot it, it stays fixed" kind of thing?


----------



## mx77m

*4th Attempt for 2 cablecards (S3) from Comcast - ATLANTA and still no RESOLUTION! PLEASE HELP!!!*

*1st Attempt - Scheduled Monday 10/1/07*
Appointment 11AM-2PM
Took off work
Driver waited until appointment time to inform me that they had no cards
Rescheduled Appointment

*2nd Attempt - Scheduled Saturday 10/6/07*
Appointment 2-5PM
Truck roll late; arrives 6PM
1st Card - INOP; no data on card
2nd Card - Unable to Validate; only 1st 39 channels available - no resolution
Rescheduled Appointment

*3rd Attempt - Scheduled Thursday 10/11/07*
Appointment 11AM-2PM
Took off work
Dispatch called @ 10AM to inform no cablecards available
Rescheduled Appointment

*4th Attempt - Scheduled Monday 10/15/07*
Appointment 8AM-11AM
Took off work
Driver arrives @ 10AM to inform me no cablecards!!!
WAITING FOR SUPERVISOR CALLBACK

Obviously I am not having any luck being able to enjoy my digital tier, nor HD channels on my S3 due to Comcast's inability to provide working cablecards. Not to mention the 4 different pricing schemes that various customer service reps have informed me of for using cablecards for Tivo.

Anyone else in Atlanta having or have had the same issues? I need help, suggestions, phone numbers, customer complaint departments, etc.


----------



## timckelley

Wow. That's some supremely bad customer service you've got there, mx77m! On the fifth attempt, I'd make it perfectly clear that if there are no cablecards they BETTER tell you before you take off from work. If you were to give them as little notice as they've been giving you, that you can't meet them at your house, I'd bet they'd be pretty upset. Therefore, you have a right to be upset. In fact, I'd ask them how they'd feel if 4 times in a row, you decided to not meet them at your house, and also decided not to notify them until an hour or two after the appointment time.


----------



## lylo

I am having a really really bad time trying to get both of my CableCARDs working properly. I have had my Series 3 for roughly 9 months now and I have had a recurring problem with my Cards which have now been switched out about six times. When they first get switched (Scientific Atlanta from Time Warner NYC) they work fine. After anywhere from a few days to a month or so Cable CARD 2 will stop working for non network channels. By stop working I mean that when the channel is switched from say NBC to ESPN, ESPN will come in for about three seconds, freeze then go to grey screen. If the problem goes unfixed for too long, the problem migrates to Card1.

I just recently had them both replaced and CableCARD 2 has given out again. The CP screen reads as follows:

Auth Status:CP Auth Received
Prog number:467
CCI byte:0x00
ECM count:456
EMM count:0
Decryption status: No ECMs detected
PowerKey status:Ready
EID:0x0
MKS period 100 seconds
KSE:0

Also worth noting is that on the HostID screen the CableCARD number has changed to 
0-000-000-000-000.

I have talked to Tivo support and they insist that it is a CableCARD problem. They also mentioned that for it to work properly the signal strength under the channel menu needs to be around 95 (out of 100 it seems, not a dB reading). My signal strength has read from 77 - 88 but never 95. After I mentioned this to the last technician (who was one of the good ones) check the signal strength and said it should be fine. He also put an amplifier in line just to see what happens. Since then the signal strength has been holding steady at 82 (up from 77 when he first put it in).

After so many tries with the exact same problem occurring I am getting very frustrated. TWNYC has actually been pretty helpful (mostly anyway) so I can't complain too much about them. My questions are: Am I screwed here? Is there anything TWNYC can do to get my signal strength up to 95? What does 95 translate to in dB? Is this really the problem? The technician hinted that a two way CableCARD may work better. Has anyone had problems with them? Does it ultimately come down to a crap shoot as to whether I get CableCARDS with longevity?

I apologize if this has been covered earlier. I did try to search for a previously posted answer but there are quite a few posts here.

Thank you very much for any help.


----------



## SCSIRAID

lylo said:


> I am having a really really bad time trying to get both of my CableCARDs working properly. I have had my Series 3 for roughly 9 months now and I have had a recurring problem with my Cards which have now been switched out about six times. When they first get switched (Scientific Atlanta from Time Warner NYC) they work fine. After anywhere from a few days to a month or so Cable CARD 2 will stop working for non network channels. By stop working I mean that when the channel is switched from say NBC to ESPN, ESPN will come in for about three seconds, freeze then go to grey screen. If the problem goes unfixed for too long, the problem migrates to Card1.
> 
> I just recently had them both replaced and CableCARD 2 has given out again. The CP screen reads as follows:
> 
> Auth Status:CP Auth Received
> Prog number:467
> CCI byte:0x00
> ECM count:456
> EMM count:0
> Decryption status: No ECMs detected
> PowerKey status:Ready
> EID:0x0
> MKS period 100 seconds
> KSE:0
> 
> Also worth noting is that on the HostID screen the CableCARD number has changed to
> 0-000-000-000-000.
> 
> I have talked to Tivo support and they insist that it is a CableCARD problem. They also mentioned that for it to work properly the signal strength under the channel menu needs to be around 95 (out of 100 it seems, not a dB reading). My signal strength has read from 77 - 88 but never 95. After I mentioned this to the last technician (who was one of the good ones) check the signal strength and said it should be fine. He also put an amplifier in line just to see what happens. Since then the signal strength has been holding steady at 82 (up from 77 when he first put it in).
> 
> After so many tries with the exact same problem occurring I am getting very frustrated. TWNYC has actually been pretty helpful (mostly anyway) so I can't complain too much about them. My questions are: Am I screwed here? Is there anything TWNYC can do to get my signal strength up to 95? What does 95 translate to in dB? Is this really the problem? The technician hinted that a two way CableCARD may work better. Has anyone had problems with them? Does it ultimately come down to a crap shoot as to whether I get CableCARDS with longevity?
> 
> I apologize if this has been covered earlier. I did try to search for a previously posted answer but there are quite a few posts here.
> 
> Thank you very much for any help.


Signal strength of 80 or above should be fine. The SNR number is more important and should be at least 32 preferabally 34. Look at the RS Uncorrected number... it should be 0 or low. EMM's dont come down this path anyway... you will see an OOB SNR value on down which should be in the mid to upper 20's IIRC.

If you HostID went to all zeroes then there is definitely something wrong, I just cant say where (but I would bet its the Tivo if its happened multiple times on multiple cablecards). What happens if you reboot? With a zero host id, im surprised you have CP AUTH RECEIVED.


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> If you HostID went to all zeroes then there is definitely something wrong, I just cant say where (but I would bet its the Tivo if its happened multiple times on multiple cablecards). What happens if you reboot? With a zero host id, im surprised you have CP AUTH RECEIVED.


FYI, the one card I had go bad had all zeros for the Host ID, I did the pull/insert + guided setup and it came back to a valid number but no (digital) channels. Did the reboot as suggested a few posts ago and it came back. YMMV.


----------



## lylo

I just now tried pulling/inserting the card and rerunning the guided set-up. No change in the problem. I then restarted the system. Still no change. 

The SNR is bouncing between 32 and 33 dB. The RS Uncorrected is 0. OOB SNR is bouncing between 25 and 26 dB.

And to clarify. The Host ID still has a number associated with it but the number above it (the line reads CableCARD(tm):0-000-000-000-000) is what has changed.


----------



## skaggs

An interesting little bit of information posted on Albany Time Warner Cable's website:



> *Q:* If I have a CableCARD, do I still need my digital set-top box to get digital cable?
> 
> *A:* You may choose to use a CableCARD instead of a digital cable set-top box; however, to enjoy the full range of interactive services, such as Pay-Per-View, On Demand and the Time Warner Cable On-Screen Program Guide, you will still need a digital cable set-top box *until a new generation of interactive CableCARD supported devices is introduced in late 2007/early 2008.*


----------



## jlobster

Spiderlord said:


> I was told they only have Mcards right now from TW. They did not even have any other Scards to test on my tivo, so you should be safe.


*Follow up:*

Lord of spiders, you are correct, though almost no one knows about it. The tech brought in two cards and when I asked him about Mcards, he looked at one of the cards and said, "Oh, this says multistreaming on the card." At least he knew what that meant.

Setup went smoothly after that, including a great followup call from our own cableguy763, who deserves a shout out. It is too bad we had to go through 762 others to get someone as good as you.


----------



## CharlesH

skaggs said:


> An interesting little bit of information posted on Albany Time Warner Cable's website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q: If I have a CableCARD, do I still need my digital set-top box to get digital cable?
> 
> A: You may choose to use a CableCARD instead of a digital cable set-top box; however, to enjoy the full range of interactive services, such as Pay-Per-View, On Demand and the Time Warner Cable On-Screen Program Guide, you will still need a digital cable set-top box until a new generation of interactive CableCARD supported devices is introduced in late 2007/early 2008.
Click to expand...

... which will have a user interface just like the current set-top boxes, since OCAP (required for two-way services) requires that the cable company be able to download the UI.


----------



## soobunny

I'm in Albany NY and just got my TiVo Series 3. 

The install went fine except that I'm only receiving the local HD channels not the TBS, A&E, etc channels that supposedly I should get. Should I be getting them? Also, randomly I not receiving BBC America.


----------



## skaggs

soobunny said:


> I'm in Albany NY and just got my TiVo Series 3.


 Did you get a Mcard?


----------



## smack000

Just wanted to thank cableguy763 publicly for saving the day. After Trip #3 from installers and lots of calls to their dispatch, I get in touch with cableguy763 and 30 seconds later I get my missing HD tier channels.

Thanks!


----------



## mgoyal

Hi,

I'm in Austing with TWC. I just purchased a Tivo Series3, so I'll be making use of dual cable cards.

Any tips for ensuring the dual cablecard install is successful?

Finally, how long should I expect the install to take?

Thanks!


----------



## kentfuka

mgoyal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in Austing with TWC. I just purchased a Tivo Series3, so I'll be making use of dual cable cards.
> 
> Any tips for ensuring the dual cablecard install is successful?
> 
> Finally, how long should I expect the install to take?
> 
> Thanks!


S3 does work on TWC Austin, in spite of the their use of Switched Digital video. You won't be able to get pay-per-view, some higher-numbered HD channels, and some less-popular digital channel. This is all because the current cablecard standard doesn't support these Switched Digital very well. If that bothers you, skip the cable cards and use the TWC HD set-top box.

Google "time warner austin tivo series3" for a link to my more detailed description of the Time Warner cablecard install process from a year ago. Hopefully, things will go more smoothly for you.

The actual on-site part of the install should take the contractor less than an hour, as long as you have good signal quality on your cable feed, and as long as the cablecards they bring aren't broken. It really helps if the contractor has installed cablecards into Series 3 before.

Be aware that there seems to be a bug in the newest release of TiVo software (version 9.1) that causes one of the two cablecard tuners go not be able to tune digital channels (QAM encoded channels) on Scientific Atlanta (SA) cablecards, which is what TWC uses. The problem occurs about once ever 1-2 days, and a soft reboot is required to correct it. Hopefully, TiVo will release a fix for this problem. THere's a discussion about it in this formum, " S3, 9.1, and 2nd Cable Card Function thread". If you get your S3 installed and HD channels work on both cablecards on your TiVo, but one of the tuners seems to tune only a blank screen after a few days, your problem is probably this bug and not a bad cablecard or a bad TiVo box, and TWC won't be able to fix it.

Good luck!

Kent


----------



## pkscout

smack000 said:


> Just wanted to thank cableguy763 publicly for saving the day. After Trip #3 from installers and lots of calls to their dispatch, I get in touch with cableguy763 and 30 seconds later I get my missing HD tier channels.


That's proof to me that CableCard installs aren't "hard" and the technology isn't "difficult." It's just that most cable techs and back end reps have no idea what they are doing (present company excluded of course). There seems to be one guy in RDU who knows what's going on as well, and if you can get to him your install goes fine. Too bad the cable companies couldn't spend less time poo-pooing the technology and more time actually training their staff.


----------



## abredt

I have a Series-2 and a Series-3 and will have to disconnect the TV for a week or so, but they will still be connected to the Cable IN line and the phone line. Do the units record without the TV? 

Thanks, C.


----------



## Arcady

Of course they will.


----------



## Torgo100

My new HDT is showing up on Monday, so I checked with TWC in Oshkosh, WI about Cablecard support. Apparently they only have SCards, but they will allow me to do the install myself.

I'll post here with any impressions etc next week.


----------



## ncbagwell

TWC here in Raleigh, NC just sent me a nice little note in the mail to say that as of Nov. 16 I will be losing ESPN2HD, MHD and UniversalHD because of SDV. Now I am officially pissed. Not only did I not get TBSHD, GOLF/VERSUS HD and A&EHD when they added it, they are going to start taking stuff away.

Is there any solution for this besides crossing our fingers and waiting on "the dongle solution"?


----------



## SCSIRAID

ncbagwell said:


> TWC here in Raleigh, NC just sent me a nice little note in the mail to say that as of Nov. 16 I will be losing ESPN2HD, MHD and UniversalHD because of SDV. Now I am officially pissed. Not only did I not get TBSHD, GOLF/VERSUS HD and A&EHD when they added it, they are going to start taking stuff away.
> 
> Is there any solution for this besides crossing our fingers and waiting on "the dongle solution"?


Note that they didnt mention the HDSuite channels..... I had been told they were the ones being removed from cablecard.... Needless to say, im concerned and need clarification.


----------



## George Cifranci

ncbagwell said:


> TWC here in Raleigh, NC just sent me a nice little note in the mail to say that as of Nov. 16 I will be losing ESPN2HD, MHD and UniversalHD because of SDV. Now I am officially pissed. Not only did I not get TBSHD, GOLF/VERSUS HD and A&EHD when they added it, they are going to start taking stuff away.
> 
> Is there any solution for this besides crossing our fingers and waiting on "the dongle solution"?


Oh damn. TW stuck TBS-HD here in Columbus on SDV recently so I guess it is a matter of time when we get the shaft here as well. :-(

And no there isn't anything we can do but wait and hope for the "Tuning Resolver" dongle thingy.

If TW takes too many HD channels away then I will cancel my HD service and the CableCards at least. I can get all the locals with an indoor antenna.


----------



## mercurial

Got the note as well, it says that as of Nov 16th, I'll loose ESPN2-HD, MHD (MTV), Universal HD (the one I really care about), HBO W, HBO 2W, HBO FamW, HBO SigW, Cinemax W, MoreMax W, ActionMax W, ThrillerMax W, Sho W, Sho Too W, and Showcase W. 

It says we'll still get TNT-HD, DHD, ESPN-HD as well as the HD of the movie channels we subscribe to and the east-coast feeds of the other channels associated with our movie channels.

I think I'll write them a note and tell them that as of Nov 16th, I'll be cutting what I pay them for the HD and premium channels to compensate.... I probably will write them a note and file an FCC complaint... Not that it will do any freakin' good. If there is no dongle in site by the first of the year, I may just drop all the movie channels and the HD suite and go with Netflix to supplement the broadcast/digital teir.


----------



## mercurial

ncbagwell said:


> Is there any solution for this besides crossing our fingers and waiting on "the dongle solution"?


Renting an HD DVR...


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> Renting an HD DVR...


Its sitting right under the S3......

By the way... the 9.2 priority page is up.... Get it while its hot...

http://research.tivo.com/91priority/index.htm


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> Its sitting right under the S3......


Been in similar situations... SD DirecTiVo + HD Reciever and SD DirecTiVo + HD DirecTiVo... Both have very low WAFs and lots of drawbacks... I hope I can muddle through until the resolver comes along (if ever). Man I wish we had FIOS here as an option.


----------



## shanebowman

I am in Winston Salem NC and have noticed several posts relating to using the set top box with the series 3 is this possible??

I am my 3rd set of cards, each time TWC does some sort of upgrade I lose channels. Now I find out none of the new HD channels will be available until they start offering the M Cablecards. Cnveniently there is no date for their arrival.

I ahd thought you had to use two cards


----------



## jacksonian

shane,
I'm in Greensboro. NO, you can't use the S3 with a cable box. And no, you won't be able to get the new channels with the M card. 

The new HD channels that TWC added are all on SDV (switched digital) tier. Read the SDV FAQ in this forum to see what's going on. 

Basically, TiVo needs a hardware add-on (dongle) to be able to communicate with the cable system to tune those new channels. There's a message about it on the TiVo website as well.


----------



## BruceShultes

No you can't use a cable box with the S3, like you could with any of the S2 tivos, but you can use a cable company DVR in addition to the S3. 

You just will have to record the SDV channels on the cable company DVR, instead of the S3 until the dongle is released. 

I am using both now. 

The only question in my area is whether the dongle will be released before FIOS obtains permission to carry TV in my area. 

If FIOS obtains the permission first, I will drop TW in a heartbeat.


----------



## abredt

SCSIRAID said:


> Its sitting right under the S3......
> 
> By the way... the 9.2 priority page is up.... Get it while its hot...
> 
> http://research.tivo.com/91priority/index.htm


Do you know what else is in 9.2 that is not in 9.1?

Thabnks, CB


----------



## SCSIRAID

abredt said:


> Do you know what else is in 9.2 that is not in 9.1?
> 
> Thabnks, CB


bug spray?


----------



## ncbagwell

I looked at the note again and they are offering me an HD Cable Box for free for 6 months. Looks like I will be picking that up and just plugging it into another input on my TV. The question is, will that be a plain HD cable box or one with the HD DVR?

I second the post someone else made about availability of FIOS in this area. I would love to stick it to TWC.


----------



## lylo

Just had my CableCARDS switched out Friday for about the 7th time now. They are dated 2007 so they are both pretty recent releases. I got a message saying to report error 161-38 to my cable provider (TWCNYC). Anyone know what this error is so I can explain it to the inevitably thick customer service person?


----------



## SCSIRAID

lylo said:


> Just had my CableCARDS switched out Friday for about the 7th time now. They are dated 2007 so they are both pretty recent releases. I got a message saying to report error 161-38 to my cable provider (TWCNYC). Anyone know what this error is so I can explain it to the inevitably thick customer service person?


161-38
POD fails to respond to ca_info_inq within 5 second

Google is your friend.

You might try unplugging device... reseating cablecard and powering back up.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ncbagwell said:


> I looked at the note again and they are offering me an HD Cable Box for free for 6 months. Looks like I will be picking that up and just plugging it into another input on my TV. The question is, will that be a plain HD cable box or one with the HD DVR?
> 
> I second the post someone else made about availability of FIOS in this area. I would love to stick it to TWC.


I think you can count on it being a SA3250 non-dvr. DVI output turned off so component only.


----------



## addlepated

Are there any changes to the list of channels you can receive via cable card in Austin?


----------



## cableguy763

addlepated said:


> Are there any changes to the list of channels you can receive via cable card in Austin?


Your best bet for that is to check the local AVS forum or actually the local Yahoo cable groups has the complete lineup.


----------



## keefer37

Arg, we just got the letter last week about losing three of the HD channels too. I wrote them an email (below), and will follow it up with print letters as well to the franchise, and maybe higher up as well.

To Whom it May Concern:

I recently received your communique regarding cable card customers losing three of their high definition channels (ESPN2HD, MHD and UniversalHD). Not only are we losing the ability to tune into these three channels with our high definition package, we also did not receive the recent additions of TBSHD, Golf/VS HD and A&EHD.

I have only recently become a cable card customer, but am already appalled and disappointed that Time Warner Cable treats cable card customers as second-rate customers. It took a total of three installation visits for the cards to get installed, and now we are losing a minimum of six channels.

The cable card standard was created to make an equal footing for customer and cable-related manufacturers to utilize a variety of hardware, but Time Warner is edging toward anti-competitive practices with their discriminatory channel lineup offered to cable card customers. It seems cable card users are punished because Time Warner knows with the current state of the technology, cable card customers will not be using the over-priced features such as pay-per-view and on-demand programming.

Actions such as these make me question why I ever left satellite. They at least offered every channel to every customer.

Sincerely,
Ryan W. Keefer


----------



## timckelley

Nice letter there. It'll be interesting to hear the response.


----------



## mercurial

timckelley said:


> Nice letter there. It'll be interesting to hear the response.


Allow me to use my powers to predict the future....

"Go suck eggs."


----------



## keefer37

timckelley said:


> Nice letter there. It'll be interesting to hear the response.


Thanks. I posted it on my site too (http://www.keefermadness.com/2007/10/23/time-warner-cablecard-hdtv-woes/) for a little more exposure.

I'd rather write something and get a crappy response, then just complain to myself, without letting them know it's upsetting to some of their customers.


----------



## SCSIRAID

keefer37 said:


> Arg, we just got the letter last week about losing three of the HD channels too. I wrote them an email (below), and will follow it up with print letters as well to the franchise, and maybe higher up as well.
> 
> To Whom it May Concern:
> 
> I recently received your communique regarding cable card customers losing three of their high definition channels (ESPN2HD, MHD and UniversalHD). Not only are we losing the ability to tune into these three channels with our high definition package, we also did not receive the recent additions of TBSHD, Golf/VS HD and A&EHD.
> 
> I have only recently become a cable card customer, but am already appalled and disappointed that Time Warner Cable treats cable card customers as second-rate customers. It took a total of three installation visits for the cards to get installed, and now we are losing a minimum of six channels.
> 
> The cable card standard was created to make an equal footing for customer and cable-related manufacturers to utilize a variety of hardware, but Time Warner is edging toward anti-competitive practices with their discriminatory channel lineup offered to cable card customers. It seems cable card users are punished because Time Warner knows with the current state of the technology, cable card customers will not be using the over-priced features such as pay-per-view and on-demand programming.
> 
> Actions such as these make me question why I ever left satellite. They at least offered every channel to every customer.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Ryan W. Keefer


Who did you send it to?


----------



## keefer37

So here's Time Warner's response:

Ryan,
Thank you for taking the time to email us. Your email was forwarded to
me by senior management.

We are constantly looking at ways to improve our services for our
customers. One of the more popular requests from our customers are more
channels, particularly HD programming. We are in the process of
transitioning to switch digital video technology. This new technology
will allow us to maximize our bandwidth and add a large amount of new
channels. However, this new technology requires two-way communication.
As you may know, at this time, all CableCard devices in the marketplace
are only capable of receiving data - not receiving data and
communicating in a two-way fashion.

In the coming months (possibly Q2 2008), new devices will hit the
marketplace compatible with two-way CableCards. These new devices will
include HDTVs (I believe Samsung is producing one) and set top boxes
that you can purchase at big box retailers. Two-way CableCards will be
able to receive all HD channels in our lineup since they rely on two-way
technology. Time Warner Cable will continue to offer one-way CableCards
and also the two-way cards once devices reach the marketplace.

We have a special offer for CableCard customers - free digital service
for 6 months. If you are interested in this offer, please contact us
and we will be happy to set this up for you.

If you have any additional questions, feel free to contact me directly.
Again, thank you for taking the time to email us. We appreciate having
you as a Time Warner Cable customer.


----------



## Torgo100

Torgo100 said:


> My new HDT is showing up on Monday, so I checked with TWC in Oshkosh, WI about Cablecard support. Apparently they only have SCards, but they will allow me to do the install myself.
> 
> I'll post here with any impressions etc next week.


So,

I run to the TWC shop in Oshkosh to pick up my cards, where I am told that they do NOT allow them to be installed by anyone but a technician. They wouldn't budge. I told them that would have been nice to know when I called them originally so taht I could have scheduled someone earlier.

The guy is supposed to show up this afternoon, so I'm leaving work in about 1/2 hour.


----------



## Arcady

Bravo (264) in north Dallas appears to be broken on all my receivers. Anyone else see the same thing?


----------



## kerobec

In their ongoing effort to make cable cards as difficult as possible, TW informed me today that they won't be able to install my cable cards in my new THD for 3 weeks. You bet your a** they'd be here this weekend if I'd asked for an HD DVR. My HD box was set up within a week of the request, and that had to come special from storage, since they don't have plain old HD boxes at the satellite offices, I guess. 

They can have their very precious 3 weeks, and their $16.99 to roll the truck, but my cards better work on the first try, or I will have to go ballistic on their management. Seriously, in a large city like LA, it takes 3 WEEKS to get an install? Seriously? 

Maybe I'll call again tomorrow to see if I can get an earlier time. Just cuz.


----------



## tyoung88

Wanted to post my experience with Time Warner cable card installation in Southern California. Installer came late and attempted to physically install the card and just leave stating that his job was not to ensure that "programming" was successful. I made him stay as the cards weren't registering and he had no idea he needed to call in with the Host and Data IDs. After calling in the IDs card #1 worked but #2 didn't. This was 2.5 hours after he arrived.

He explained to me that he had to leave as he had not had lunch and my first appointment ended there. The next day I called the local office and after confirming host and data IDs it seemed that one was incorrectly inputted. They sent another hit and said all would be fine when I arrived at home. Later that night AUTH still was invalid_program_rekey.

Based on a thread I read on these forums I called 888 customer service this morning and asked for a "cold hit". This was able to successful change AUTH to SUBSCRIBED.

Thanks everyone... I'm a little concerned with the long term viability of the cable card concept as although federally mandated it seems the cable companies are purposely not training their folks on how to install and setup to make the experience as frustrating as possible in hopes that we give up.


----------



## skaggs

I ordered two TiVo HDs on Friday, October 12th. The tracking number I received indicated they would arrive on Tuesday, October 23rd. I contacted Time Warner and set up a service visit for them to install the Cable Cards on Wednesday, October 24th. While on the phone with Time Warner, I asked for two Multistream cable cards (Mcards) instead of four single stream cards. The customer service representative immediately put me on hold so he could speak to a supervisor. He came back on the line and told me that they did not have Mcards yet, but expected to have them in December.  I insisted that they do have the Mcards, having read elsewhere that other Albany TWC customers have had them installed.  The customer service rep wouldnt budge, so we set up a service visit to install 4 single stream cable cards for Wednesday, October 24th. The service call was scheduled for between noon-4:30PM, and I was to get a phone call 15 minutes before the service rep arrived to I could leave work and meet him at my house. I also confirmed that there would be no charge for installation of the cable cards.

Since I had more than a week before the TiVos arrived, I investigated how to upgrade the hard drives in the TiVo HDs. (The existing 160GB hard drive can store 20 hours of HD programming or 180 hours of SD programming) I started at the TiVo Community Forum and ended up on the MFSlive website. I ordered a 500GB SATA hard drive for $169 with the intention of swapping it out with a hard drive on one of the TiVo HD units to give me 64 hours of HD or 607 hours of SD.

My two new TiVo HDs were delivered on Tuesday, October 23rd. I replaced my two Series2 TiVos and ran guided setup on each new TiVo unit.

On Wednesday October 24th, I received a phone call at 8AM from the Time Warner Service Tech supervisor. His name was Tom Landry (yes, the same as the former Dallas Cowboys coach). Tom asked why I needed 4 single stream cards, so I explained my situation and how I asked for two Mcards, but the customer service rep said they didnt have them. Tom said they do have them and he would send a bunch with the service tech. I thanked Tom for contacting me and arranging for the Mcards.

I got a call at 12:30PM from the service tech, who told me he was on the way to my house. I went home and let the service tech in my door at 12:50PM. By 1:15PM, the tech had left the house after installing two Mcards. Even he was surprised as to how easy the installation had gone. The first two Mcards he tried worked, and he had to make two phone calls back to the office. The first call was to supply the numbers on the cards so they could be activated and the second was to the head end of Albany TWC to supply the cards with the channel info for all the services I subscribe to (HBO, Showtime, HD Tier, etc).

After TWCs service tech left my house, I ran guided setup again on both TiVo HDs in order to populate the guide data with all the new digital channels. Once guided setup was done, I disconnected one of the TiVo HDs, took off the metal cover, and removed the hard drive. I copied the hard drive to my laptop using WinMFS and then copied the file from my laptop to the new 500GB hard drive. A few turns of the screwdriver later, the new hard drive was installed into the TiVo HD and I had 64 hours of HD storage capacity. It took less than an hour to install the new 500GB hard drive from beginning to end.

Everything is working great and the experience was essentially pain free. After reading all the horror stories in this thread  , I was surprised how easy everything went. As long as the TiVo HDs continue to work well for the next week, I will be returning my SA8300HD DVR. Ill probably get a regular HD box in order to keep access to OnDemand services (until the USB Dongle is released  ). Now, only if Albany TWC can resist changing any HD channels to Switched Digital Video (SDV), I would be very happy.

I would suggest that anyone in Albany who gets the "...we don't have Mcards..." response from the customer service reps should call Tom Landry a day before the scheduled installation. PM me and I'll provide you with his direct phone number & extension.


----------



## fill_up

kerobec said:


> In their ongoing effort to make cable cards as difficult as possible, TW informed me today that they won't be able to install my cable cards in my new THD for 3 weeks. You bet your a** they'd be here this weekend if I'd asked for an HD DVR. My HD box was set up within a week of the request, and that had to come special from storage, since they don't have plain old HD boxes at the satellite offices, I guess.
> 
> They can have their very precious 3 weeks, and their $16.99 to roll the truck, but my cards better work on the first try, or I will have to go ballistic on their management. Seriously, in a large city like LA, it takes 3 WEEKS to get an install? Seriously?
> 
> Maybe I'll call again tomorrow to see if I can get an earlier time. Just cuz.


I read the threads, but I figure my household has to be a pioneer and prove that there are real customers out there who want it. So....

First, the guy tried to tell me they couldn't install them. I had to tell him twice that they are required to provide them and it's against the law if they don't (was trying hard not to play that card...). Then he said he couldn't help me and I'd need to go to a CableStore, but they still would not give me a cablecard without a box. I insisted. He put me on hold and came back after a couple of minutes to say he had been misinformed. He seemed like a nice, articulate guy -- if HE's misinformed, I wonder what some of the other duds I've talked to there know.

In fact, they can install it. But the first appointment is....

Tuesday, November 27th

I'll be waiting, you jerks. I'll be waiting.

More than a month away? I asked if this is because they need a specialized technician, but he claimed that all the orders he's been placing for anything have been taking a long time. $16.99 to install, $6.95 per card (two SCards).

Wish me luck!

Has anyone formed a petition around this? I feel like it could be worthwhile.


----------



## quick

Man I can't believe they are giving you guys such a hard time with the cable cards, what a bunch of idiots...

It was very easy for me, I went to the comcast store, asked for 1 mcard, they gave it to me and a piece of paper explaining some steps for install.

I plugged it in and called the number specified on the paper they gave me, gave them my data/info, and it was up and running. The only thing was I had to wait till the next day for them to activate the scrambled digital channels, which went through no problem the next day.

I don't understand why they would need to schedule an installation, you just stick it in and the rest is done on the phone with comcast...


----------



## fill_up

quick said:


> It was very easy for me, I went to the comcast store, asked for 1 mcard, they gave it to me and a piece of paper explaining some steps for install.
> 
> I plugged it in and called the number specified on the paper they gave me, gave them my data/info, and it was up and running. The only thing was I had to wait till the next day for them to activate the scrambled digital channels, which went through no problem the next day.


That's great! Which geographic area do you live in?


----------



## quick

fill_up said:


> That's great! Which geographic area do you live in?


Houston, Texas (Northwest side)


----------



## fill_up

quick said:


> It was very easy for me, I went to the comcast store, asked for 1 mcard, they gave it to me and a piece of paper explaining some steps for install.
> 
> I plugged it in and called the number specified on the paper they gave me, gave them my data/info, and it was up and running. The only thing was I had to wait till the next day for them to activate the scrambled digital channels, which went through no problem the next day.


Took your advice and went to the Cable Store -- they gave them to me right away, no hassle, no "technician" runaround! Sweet. The woman at the store assures me they've been activated and will work when I plug them in -- even though this was the first time she'd seen one.

...So I get home and run guided setup, but at the point where I would activate my Cable Cards, it says to contact the cable company. So I do, and I give them a bunch of numbers. We go back and forth and I spend a lot of time listening to hold music. Eventually, she just gave up and made a service appointment for me. She said they are not supposed to give out cable cards and you need a professional to install them.

I have a feeling that when the "professional" comes to my house, s/he will experience difficulty as well.

But I'm going through with it. Heck with these guys!!!


----------



## timckelley

I just activated my TiVo HD yesterday, but I have analog cable through Time Warner, so I guess I don't have to worry about installing/activating cable cards. I'm told that the major networks have HD content. How will my TiVo know to record those in HD quality? When I set up an SP, under options, I can pick basic quality, medium, high, or best quality. But HD quality is not a choice. How does that work?


----------



## MickeS

timckelley said:


> I just activated my TiVo HD yesterday, but I have analog cable through Time Warner, so I guess I don't have to worry about installing/activating cable cards. I'm told that the major networks have HD content. How will my TiVo know to record those in HD quality? When I set up an SP, under options, I can pick basic quality, medium, high, or best quality. But HD quality is not a choice. How does that work?


You'll need to get CableCARDs to use the TiVo with the cable HD content. Most likely you will NOT have to pay any additional fees beyond the CableCARD rental fees.

I have analog cable with TWC and pay $2/month per card, for that I get the locals in HD (and I got 3 month free trial of the HD package, but I'll drop that when the trial is over and go back to just analog).

Unlike Cox, which I had before, TWC didn't give me any trouble when I said I just wanted the CableCARDs and no digital or HD package (cox insisted that I get the digital package). I might have just been lucky with the CSR, of course.


----------



## SCSIRAID

timckelley said:


> I just activated my TiVo HD yesterday, but I have analog cable through Time Warner, so I guess I don't have to worry about installing/activating cable cards. I'm told that the major networks have HD content. How will my TiVo know to record those in HD quality? When I set up an SP, under options, I can pick basic quality, medium, high, or best quality. But HD quality is not a choice. How does that work?


You can also attach an antenna and rerun setup. You will then have guide data for the locals via the antenna.


----------



## quick

fill_up said:


> Took your advice and went to the Cable Store -- they gave them to me right away, no hassle, no "technician" runaround! Sweet. The woman at the store assures me they've been activated and will work when I plug them in -- even though this was the first time she'd seen one.
> 
> ...So I get home and run guided setup, but at the point where I would activate my Cable Cards, it says to contact the cable company. So I do, and I give them a bunch of numbers. We go back and forth and I spend a lot of time listening to hold music. Eventually, she just gave up and made a service appointment for me. She said they are not supposed to give out cable cards and you need a professional to install them.
> 
> I have a feeling that when the "professional" comes to my house, s/he will experience difficulty as well.
> 
> But I'm going through with it. Heck with these guys!!!


Maybe I just don't know how these cable cards work, but to me there is nothing a tech can do at your house, there is nothing to configure on the tivo, nothing! Whats he going to do tighten the card with a wrench?

The cards are possibly not ready, but thats nothing he can fix on the card when he gets there, its all done at the cable company activating the card from their end in their systems....

It sounds to me like the folks on the phone just don't know how to activate it on their end, or their systems are just not ready or not working properly.

IMO a tech coming to you house is useless. Only thing he can do is bring more cards with him that are perhaps setup properly.

Once they get it right it will just start picking up the channels and do everything automatically.

Good luck!


----------



## TiVoter123

I currently have a THD with 2 cablecards installed. I am contemplating buying a S3, and moving the THD upstairs to the bedroom. However, I would want to put my CC's in the new S3 downstairs, leaving my THD CC-less.

Has anyone attempted to do a "switch" of the CC's from tivo-to-tivo? I know that they need to be paired with the hardware that they are installed on, but is this re-pairing something that can be done over the phone with a standard tech, without needing a dreaded "service appointment"?


----------



## Frazld

Just got the TivoHD hooked up yesterday in Frisco. And of course, true to fashion, the cablecard install was the biggest pain.

Fortunately the tech knew what he was doing (he mentioned that it was his second TivoHD of the day). He inserted the card and Tivo threw and error on the card. He calmly pulled out a spare but then simply removed the card (did he blow thing on the pin end of the card. does this really do anything? I mean I do it to but seriously.....I digress) and reseated it. Tivo was happy.

Called up dispatch and he tried to transfer to one of several ladies that he knows can do the cablecard validation. Unfortunately both were out to lunch so we went with the dispatcher that answered the phone. After about an hour and a half and no luck she transferred us to one of the original ladies, now back from lunch, and within 10 minutes I was up and running.

If you live in the Dallas area have your tech ask for Stacy or Kimberly. Cablecard validation veterans!

And for the record I'm so stoked to be back with Tivo.


----------



## shanebowman

keefer37 said:


> So here's Time Warner's response:
> 
> Ryan,
> Thank you for taking the time to email us. Your email was forwarded to
> me by senior management.
> 
> We are constantly looking at ways to improve our services for our
> customers. One of the more popular requests from our customers are more
> channels, particularly HD programming. We are in the process of
> transitioning to switch digital video technology. This new technology
> will allow us to maximize our bandwidth and add a large amount of new
> channels. However, this new technology requires two-way communication.
> As you may know, at this time, all CableCard devices in the marketplace
> are only capable of receiving data - not receiving data and
> communicating in a two-way fashion.
> 
> In the coming months (possibly Q2 2008), new devices will hit the
> marketplace compatible with two-way CableCards. These new devices will
> include HDTVs (I believe Samsung is producing one) and set top boxes
> that you can purchase at big box retailers. Two-way CableCards will be
> able to receive all HD channels in our lineup since they rely on two-way
> technology. Time Warner Cable will continue to offer one-way CableCards
> and also the two-way cards once devices reach the marketplace.
> 
> We have a special offer for CableCard customers - free digital service
> for 6 months. If you are interested in this offer, please contact us
> and we will be happy to set this up for you.
> 
> If you have any additional questions, feel free to contact me directly.
> Again, thank you for taking the time to email us. We appreciate having
> you as a Time Warner Cable customer.


Who did you send this to? I am in Winston Salem and am fed up with TWC's abuse of CC customers. I would like to get on the bandwagon with complaining to the right folks.

Spoke with a Tech the other day and was informed that *ALL* the new HD cahnnels will be on switched format at least until Q2 2008 so that probably means 2009 at the earliest.


----------



## jacksonian

shane,
I'm on the Greensboro system, so I don't know if you're on the same system or if you have different people than we do. But here's who I've contacted about it:

Buck Yarborough
Director, Government & Public Affairs
Time Warner Cable
Greensboro Division
(336) 231-6020
[email protected]

Jack Stanley
TWC President Greensboro
[email protected]


----------



## shanebowman

jacksonian said:


> shane,
> I'm on the Greensboro system, so I don't know if you're on the same system or if you have different people than we do. But here's who I've contacted about it:
> 
> Buck Yarborough
> Director, Government & Public Affairs
> Time Warner Cable
> Greensboro Division
> (336) 231-6020
> 
> Jack Stanley
> TWC President Greensboro


Yeah Greensboro is the same Just sent off my message to both. Thanks


----------



## keefer37

How long till that switched USB dongle comes out to work with SDV?


----------



## ncbagwell

Regarding this quote from the TWC person:
"Two-way CableCards will be able to receive all HD channels in our lineup since they rely on two-way technology. "

Am I correct in thinking that they are referring to the Open Cable CableCards that basically force the TW interface on you? Sure, they are two-way but they won't work with Tivo, will they?


----------



## mercurial

keefer37 said:


> How long till that switched USB dongle comes out to work with SDV?


----------



## SCSIRAID

ncbagwell said:


> Regarding this quote from the TWC person:
> "Two-way CableCards will be able to receive all HD channels in our lineup since they rely on two-way technology. "
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that they are referring to the Open Cable CableCards that basically force the TW interface on you? Sure, they are two-way but they won't work with Tivo, will they?


They should have said... Two way Hosts using cablecards will be able.....

There is no such thing as two way cablecards. All cablecards support two way if the Host device supports two way (which the Tivo does NOT). The cable industry 'vision' is for Hosts running OCAP using cablecards. The 'interface' being forced is hidden in the middleware. The 'application' (which could be the Tivo Software) would use the OCAP interface to effect tuning or PPV etc.


----------



## NEisenman

I have S3 THD with two SA Cable cards, Time Warner Cable in NYC. Before 9.1 everything was working well. Since 9.1, and even after downloading 9.2j, I am having this problem with one of the tuners / cable cards. On one of the tuners I have been losing the signal for some of the channels. I could see the picture for a moment, and then it freezes or the screen goes blank. The other tuner is fine on all channels. Friday, I called TiVo and was on the phone with them for a while trying to nail down the problem. We figured out what the problem is, but not what is the fix for it. On the bad tuner/cable card, all channels which are scrambled by Time Warner are not working where the unscrambled channels are fine. The Tivo technician asked me to call TWC to have them send a "full initialization hit" and not just a "refresh" to the cable cards. The TiVo technician believes the problem is that the cable card is not holding the authorization (why one is and not the other remained a mystery). I called TWC and had them send a full initialization hit to the cable cards. This did not work. I called the TiVo tech back and she told me that perhaps the cable card is not working. While I doubt that this is the case, I will try to have TWC come and replace the cable cards. Hopefully this will work. Has anyone else had this issue and replaced the cable cards? Has it worked? Is there somewhere else in this forum where this has been discussed? Has TiVoPony supplied an answer?


----------



## cableguy763

NEisenman said:


> I have S3 THD with two SA Cable cards, Time Warner Cable in NYC. Before 9.1 everything was working well. Since 9.1, and even after downloading 9.2j, I am having this problem with one of the tuners / cable cards. On one of the tuners I have been losing the signal for some of the channels. I could see the picture for a moment, and then it freezes or the screen goes blank. The other tuner is fine on all channels. Friday, I called TiVo and was on the phone with them for a while trying to nail down the problem. We figured out what the problem is, but not what is the fix for it. On the bad tuner/cable card, all channels which are scrambled by Time Warner are not working where the unscrambled channels are fine. The Tivo technician asked me to call TWC to have them send a "full initialization hit" and not just a "refresh" to the cable cards. The TiVo technician believes the problem is that the cable card is not holding the authorization (why one is and not the other remained a mystery). I called TWC and had them send a full initialization hit to the cable cards. This did not work. I called the TiVo tech back and she told me that perhaps the cable card is not working. While I doubt that this is the case, I will try to have TWC come and replace the cable cards. Hopefully this will work. Has anyone else had this issue and replaced the cable cards? Has it worked? Is there somewhere else in this forum where this has been discussed? Has TiVoPony supplied an answer?


Sounds like the second card is not paired correctly. Check the card's cp status in the cablecard cp screen. You want to see "CP Auth Recieved", not "Waiting for CP Auth".


----------



## NEisenman

cableguy763 said:


> Sounds like the second card is not paired correctly. Check the card's cp status in the cablecard cp screen. You want to see "CP Auth Recieved", not "Waiting for CP Auth".


when I was on the phone with the TiVo tech we checked that. I was receiving the message "CP Auth Received" on both cards.

The issue was that the EMM count was 0 ... meaning that it was not decrypting the signal.


----------



## KRKeegan

kerobec said:


> In their ongoing effort to make cable cards as difficult as possible, TW informed me today that they won't be able to install my cable cards in my new THD for 3 weeks.


I got stuck with the same S*#T too. The CSR actually told me that there is a priority scale for service requests and that new cable card requests fall into the miscellaneous non-priority class, which is the lowest.

I am gonna hold them to it too, for what I have to pay for this it better work the first time.


----------



## Combat Medic

I just wanted to interject a quick data point here. Today I went and visited the local Time Warner Office here in San Antonio. I walked up to the counter and asked for a multi-stream cable card. She handed me one without anything more then asking for my phone number so she could pull up my account. She never pushed me to one of their DVRs or tell me that I needed a truck roll.


----------



## suaspont

And so it starts again. Time Warner Cincinnati strikes again.

My Series 3 developed a problem with Tuner 1 -- it started showing analog channels in very grainy black and white. TiVo customer service insisted that it was a problem with the strength of the cable signal coming into the box, that I needed to disconnect my terrestrial antenna. Since the problem would go away for several days if I power cycled the box, one genius at Tivo Customer Service told me that there was "no problem" since power cycling the box solved it. Ok. After disconnecting the antenna, having TW check the signal levels, and sacrificing a goat at midnight, the problem still persisted.

At this point, the TiVo Customer Service supervisor authorized a replacement to be shipped to me.

Then the fun begins. I called TW and their customer service person was anything but helpful. I did make the mistake of saying that my cable cards needed to be "re-paired" (as in re-matched) to the new TiVo. She thought that they needed to be "repaired" (as in broken). That only added about 10 minutes to what should have been a simple phone call. In the end, she arranged for a truck roll about a week later.

So, the guy shows up. He's pretty much clueless. I tried to hand him the cable card instruction sheet provided by TiVo, but he immediately jumped on the phone and started calling people to figure out what to do. He plugged both cable cards in at the same time and started calling in numbers from the cable card screen. I told him that I thought that he needed to get card 1 working first before installing card 2. He ignored this.

He spent about 2 hours on various phone calls to TW headquarters and they tried to re-hit the cards again and again. Then I heard him say that he seems to remember that they need to get card 1 working before inserting card 2. Lets see, for two hours, he ignored the written instructions, my telling him that he needed to get card 1 working first, then suddenly he remembers what to do.

Another hour goes by while he tries to get even one card working. Swapping cards back and forth, more phone calls. Still not working. So... Now he tells me that the cable cards need to be replaced entirely. Apparently there is some problem with the billing system and how it interacts with whatever they need to do to re-pair the cards. He said that they need to completely remove these cards from the billing system and start from scratch. What's more, he said that once the cable cards are removed from the billing system, the cannot be activated again.

So, now he is trying to arrange for a supervisor to bring him 2 new cable cards so he can start this all over again. In the meantime he has "18 more calls to take care of today" -- so he left but promised to call me when he is able to arrange for a supervisor to meet him with more cable cards. So far 3 hours and 20 minutes have gone by...

If I were more cynical than I already am, I'd say that TW intentionally makes it hard for their service guys to make cable cards work in TiVos so that we will eventually give up and use their equipment. But, I'm not *quite* that cynical.


----------



## timckelley

Wow! It shouldn't be this hard. I fear for the day I switch from analog to digital. (Which I probably should do if I want to take advantage of my HD.) I hope you guinea pigs in this thread finish flushing out all these problems before I make the switch.


----------



## MickeS

Combat Medic said:


> I just wanted to interject a quick data point here. Today I went and visited the local Time Warner Office here in San Antonio. I walked up to the counter and asked for a multi-stream cable card. She handed me one without anything more then asking for my phone number so she could pull up my account. She never pushed me to one of their DVRs or tell me that I needed a truck roll.


Interesting. When I asked to go to their office and get my cards instead of having to pay $40 for the installation (which I ended up having to redo later myself anyway!) they refused, and said I had to have a technician come to my house to do it. Initially they even wanted to charge me $40x2, one charge for each card...


----------



## MickeS

suaspont said:


> If I were more cynical than I already am, I'd say that TW intentionally makes it hard for their service guys to make cable cards work in TiVos so that we will eventually give up and use their equipment. But, I'm not *quite* that cynical.


I think that's part of it, although not intentional. They simply don't give them the proper training on CableCARDs.

Plus these guys really seem intimidated by any suggestion that they read this sheet from TiVo. The guy that came to my house did pretty much the same as yours. Idiots.


----------



## suaspont

The saga continues... So, about an hour and a half later, the guy shows back up with two more cable cards. He spent the next 3 hours swapping them back and forth, calling everyone on the planet (except anyone who could actually do something useful). By this time, he was complaining about his "productivity numbers." At 4:10 pm he announced that everybody at the head end had gone home for the day, so there was nothing else that could be done.

During all this time, they managed to get 1 cable card paired, but not authorized to receive any channels. He told me that their system shows the second card as not paired, but that it is showing up as a Motorola set-top box and not a cable card. He launched into a long complaint about how the billing system and the authentication systems don't work very well together and that nobody in the computer room has answered the phone since 10:00 am.

So, he left and said that the folks at headquarters were working on the problem and that everything should be fine after a while. He promised to call in 30 minutes to see if everything was working, or if not, to arrange to come back on Friday. (I am not at all surprised that he did not call.)

So, here it is 12 hours after he first arrived, and I'm no closer to getting the thing to work than when we began.

Oh, did I mention that everything was working fine (except for a video output problem) on my Series 3 before TiVo replaced it under warranty?


----------



## MickeS

suaspont said:


> The saga continues... So, about an hour and a half later, the guy shows back up with two more cable cards. He spent the next 3 hours swapping them back and forth, calling everyone on the planet (except anyone who could actually do something useful). By this time, he was complaining about his "productivity numbers." At 4:10 pm he announced that everybody at the head end had gone home for the day, so there was nothing else that could be done.
> 
> During all this time, they managed to get 1 cable card paired, but not authorized to receive any channels. He told me that their system shows the second card as not paired, but that it is showing up as a Motorola set-top box and not a cable card. He launched into a long complaint about how the billing system and the authentication systems don't work very well together and that nobody in the computer room has answered the phone since 10:00 am.
> 
> So, he left and said that the folks at headquarters were working on the problem and that everything should be fine after a while. He promised to call in 30 minutes to see if everything was working, or if not, to arrange to come back on Friday. (I am not at all surprised that he did not call.)
> 
> So, here it is 12 hours after he first arrived, and I'm no closer to getting the thing to work than when we began.
> 
> Oh, did I mention that everything was working fine (except for a video output problem) on my Series 3 before TiVo replaced it under warranty?


You might want to just take out the cards, follow the instructions and call TWC again. Hopefully you might be able to get someone through the regular customer service who knows the issue (I did - they were really on the ball and knew way more than my installer).


----------



## gcorneau

So after a lengthy read through this thread, and as a new owner of a Tivo HD in the Austin, TX metro area (Round Rock) with only analog cable (standard package), I can say that I do receive the 15x1 HD regular channels (big 4+PBS) signals. Yeah!

What I don't seem to get is any guide data for those channels. When going through the guided setup, I used my old Zip (78664) because Tivo (like many other companies which should know better) doesnt recognize the new zip code for this area, 78665. I choose Time Warner Cable (not Time Warner Cable Central TX) when given the Cable company option. The TivoHD doesn't know any information about those channels.

Do I have to go with the Cable Card/digital to get the guide data for those 5 channels?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## timckelley

gcorneau said:


> So after a lengthy read through this thread, and as a new owner of a Tivo HD in the Austin, TX metro area (Round Rock) with only analog cable (standard package), I can say that I do receive the 15x1 HD regular channels (big 4+PBS) signals. Yeah!
> 
> What I don't seem to get is any guide data for those channels. When going through the guided setup, I used my old Zip (78664) because Tivo (like many other companies which should know better) doesnt recognize the new zip code for this area, 78665. I choose Time Warner Cable (not Time Warner Cable Central TX) when given the Cable company option. The TivoHD doesn't know any information about those channels.
> 
> Do I have to go with the Cable Card/digital to get the guide data for those 5 channels?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm in exactly your boat, as I live in northwest Austin. I also am not gettnig any HD content. Somebody earlier in this thread said you have to subscribe to digital to get that content in a way that the TiVo will pick it up.


----------



## SCSIRAID

gcorneau said:


> So after a lengthy read through this thread, and as a new owner of a Tivo HD in the Austin, TX metro area (Round Rock) with only analog cable (standard package), I can say that I do receive the 15x1 HD regular channels (big 4+PBS) signals. Yeah!
> 
> What I don't seem to get is any guide data for those channels. When going through the guided setup, I used my old Zip (78664) because Tivo (like many other companies which should know better) doesnt recognize the new zip code for this area, 78665. I choose Time Warner Cable (not Time Warner Cable Central TX) when given the Cable company option. The TivoHD doesn't know any information about those channels.
> 
> Do I have to go with the Cable Card/digital to get the guide data for those 5 channels?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes... you need a cablecard to get guide data for QAM channels. Another option is an OTA Antenna for which you will get guide data after rerunning guided setup and indicating cable + antenna configuration.


----------



## timckelley

SCSIRAID said:


> Yes... you need a cablecard to get guide data for QAM channels. Another option is an OTA Antenna for which you will get guide data after rerunning guided setup and indicating cable + antenna configuration.


Does it have to be a high quality antenna? It seems counterintuitive to me that a cheap antenna would have enough bandwith receive enough digital data to show an HD program.


----------



## cableguy763

gcorneau said:


> So after a lengthy read through this thread, and as a new owner of a Tivo HD in the Austin, TX metro area (Round Rock) with only analog cable (standard package), I can say that I do receive the 15x1 HD regular channels (big 4+PBS) signals. Yeah!
> 
> What I don't seem to get is any guide data for those channels. When going through the guided setup, I used my old Zip (78664) because Tivo (like many other companies which should know better) doesnt recognize the new zip code for this area, 78665. I choose Time Warner Cable (not Time Warner Cable Central TX) when given the Cable company option. The TivoHD doesn't know any information about those channels.
> 
> Do I have to go with the Cable Card/digital to get the guide data for those 5 channels?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


In Austin all guide data is passed on to the correct channels, i.e. 1501, 1511...etc. I live in the same zip as you and all works fine on mine. You DO NOT have to subscribe to digital or have cable cards.


----------



## timckelley

cableguy763 said:


> In Austin all guide data is passed on to the correct channels, i.e. 1501, 1511...etc. I live in the same zip as you and all works fine on mine. You DO NOT have to subscribe to digital or have cable cards.


Thanks (actually I live in 78729)... when I get home, I'll check to see if I get those channels. They sound kind of familiar to me, so I might have them. (I subscribe to analog cable, by the way).


----------



## SCSIRAID

timckelley said:


> Does it have to be a high quality antenna? It seems counterintuitive to me that a cheap antenna would have enough bandwith receive enough digital data to show an HD program.


Its not a bandwidth issue. Its a gain and directionality issue. From the antenna's perspective.. signal is signal... Couldnt care less if its analog or digital. Go to this link....

antennaweb.org

and get started. It will tell you distance and bearing to your providers.

I have a $30 antenna in the attic and get all 5 networks with signal strength in the 90's.

Here is a good source for antennaes...

http://www.solidsignal.com/cat_display.asp?main_cat=03&CAT=TV Antennas

This is the one I have.

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=ANCM3022


----------



## SCSIRAID

cableguy763 said:


> In Austin all guide data is passed on to the correct channels, i.e. 1501, 1511...etc. I live in the same zip as you and all works fine on mine. You DO NOT have to subscribe to digital or have cable cards.


So you are saying that in Austin if you config the Tivo as analog cable then you get the guide data for the clear QAM channels? If that is true... it would seem to be the exception rather than the rule. I dont think Ive heard anyone report this anywhere.

It would be GREAT though!!!


----------



## cableguy763

SCSIRAID said:


> So you are saying that in Austin if you config the Tivo as analog cable then you get the guide data for the clear QAM channels? If that is true... it would seem to be the exception rather than the rule. I dont think Ive heard anyone report this anywhere.
> 
> It would be GREAT though!!!


Yes, Austin is an exception to the rule. We have a very knowledgable director that knows how these things work. All psip data is passed, so even customers with just qam tuners in their tv's get correct guide data.


----------



## SCSIRAID

cableguy763 said:


> Yes, Austin is an exception to the rule. We have a very knowledgable director that knows how these things work. All psip data is passed, so even customers with just qam tuners in their tv's get correct guide data.


Im still confused... I believe the question is not psip guide data but is relative to Tivo guide data to allow Tivo to correlate the clear QAM channel to the NTSC channel number in the Tivo Guide. I dont believe that function exists and thus if you are running cable only into a Tivo S3/THD without cablecards then you have no mechanism to map an NTSC Analog channel number guide data to a clear QAM frequency and pid. The cablecard is the mechanism to provide that association. You can tune those clear QAM channels but Tivo wouldnt have guide data. A TV would be different and if the right virtual channel ID is found, the TV Guide should be able to properly map it and the 'info' function should have the right guide data. But the Tivo is a different story. Am I missing something?


----------



## gcorneau

SCSIRAID said:


> Im still confused... I believe the question is not psip guide data but is relative to Tivo guide data to allow Tivo to correlate the clear QAM channel to the NTSC channel number in the Tivo Guide. I dont believe that function exists and thus if you are running cable only into a Tivo S3/THD without cablecards then you have no mechanism to map an NTSC Analog channel number guide data to a clear QAM frequency and pid. The cablecard is the mechanism to provide that association. You can tune those clear QAM channels but Tivo wouldnt have guide data. A TV would be different and if the right virtual channel ID is found, the TV Guide should be able to properly map it and the 'info' function should have the right guide data. But the Tivo is a different story. Am I missing something?


Guess I'm still confused too. I can tune in the HD channels (TWC-Austin numbers them 1501, 1511, etc and after doing a Tivo channel scan, I don't have to enter some XX.xx number). I can record them, but the Tivo doesn't have any guide data for them.

cableguy763, thanks very much for hanging out here and helping us along (much appreciated); but are you saying I *should* see Tivo Guide data for those channels in my situation then? If so, then do I need to get a technician out to check out things? [I guess I could go back into the attic and put a splitter on my antenna which, unfortunately, I ran only to the downstairs TV for HD OTA... not the upstairs bedroom. Alas, I'm still only a 1 Tivo household right now so no convenient way to shift programs between TVs yet].

Thanks again.


----------



## suaspont

It's not over yet.

I received a call from a Time Warner supervisor yesterday evening. He profusely apologized for all of the trouble that I have had getting my cable cards installed and working. He also expressed "astonishment" that the tech did not call me back as promised. According to the supervisor, the problem was apparently caused when Adelphia (my old cable provider) had their equipment merged with Cincinnati Time Warner's equipment. He believes that they have found the problem and allowed me to chose the time for the tech to come back and finish the job.

More after 1:30 this coming Friday...


----------



## SCSIRAID

gcorneau said:


> Guess I'm still confused too. I can tune in the HD channels (TWC-Austin numbers them 1501, 1511, etc and after doing a Tivo channel scan, I don't have to enter some XX.xx number). I can record them, but the Tivo doesn't have any guide data for them.
> 
> cableguy763, thanks very much for hanging out here and helping us along (much appreciated); but are you saying I *should* see Tivo Guide data for those channels in my situation then? If so, then do I need to get a technician out to check out things? [I guess I could go back into the attic and put a splitter on my antenna which, unfortunately, I ran only to the downstairs TV for HD OTA... not the upstairs bedroom. Alas, I'm still only a 1 Tivo household right now so no convenient way to shift programs between TVs yet].
> 
> Thanks again.


hmmmmm... if Tivo sees the 1501, 1511 after channel scan and you set it up for digital cable but without cablecards.... then perhaps the guide data WILL correlate and work... Havent tried to set an S3 up that way but it seems that it might work. Man would that be the cats meow.

So it would seem that Austin TWC has massaged the psip data to get the locals streams to match the TWC designation of virtual channel numbers. I hope he will share the method with the other cableco's.


----------



## dlcrow

The 15xx channels are no longer in the TiVo channel maps, so you will not get TiVo guide data for them unless you have a CableCARD.

There was a time when they were there and things worked nicely, but no longer.

I have a feeling that all of the issues this year with TWC Austin messing with the PSIP data and the channels not mapping to anything for periods of days or months caused TiVo to remove the channels from the line up.


----------



## dlcrow

TiVoter123 said:


> Has anyone attempted to do a "switch" of the CC's from tivo-to-tivo? I know that they need to be paired with the hardware that they are installed on, but is this re-pairing something that can be done over the phone with a standard tech, without needing a dreaded "service appointment"?


I've done this twice with TWC Austin. I just called in and told them that I received replacement hardware and needed to repair my devices. I wrote down the old host ids and had the new host ids and card ids and even though it took about 30 minutes, we were able to get it done.


----------



## cableguy763

dlcrow said:


> The 15xx channels are no longer in the TiVo channel maps, so you will not get TiVo guide data for them unless you have a CableCARD.
> 
> There was a time when they were there and things worked nicely, but no longer.
> 
> I have a feeling that all of the issues this year with TWC Austin messing with the PSIP data and the channels not mapping to anything for periods of days or months caused TiVo to remove the channels from the line up.


I forgot that we did an upgrade in Round Rock maybe a month and a half ago that has interrupted our psip data. The guide data works for customers in Austin.


----------



## dlcrow

cableguy763 said:


> I forgot that we did an upgrade in Round Rock maybe a month and a half ago that has interrupted our psip data. The guide data works for customers in Austin.


The programming information in the television stream is different from the guide data downloaded from TiVo, right?

I can do a channel scan and it finds the channel mapping in the PSIP data, so I can go to the TiVo channel mapping page and select the 15xx channels. This allows me to easily tune to them. The channels even show up when viewing the TiVo guide, but they have???? in place of the channel names (instead of KXAN, for example) and there is no TiVo guide data for them.

Without the TiVo guide data, you cannot schedule recordings by name.

Am I missing something?


----------



## cableguy763

dlcrow said:


> The programming information in the television stream is different from the guide data downloaded from TiVo, right?
> 
> I can do a channel scan and it finds the channel mapping in the PSIP data, so I can go to the TiVo channel mapping page and select the 15xx channels. This allows me to easily tune to them. The channels even show up when viewing the TiVo guide, but they have???? in place of the channel names (instead of KXAN, for example) and there is no TiVo guide data for them.
> 
> Without the TiVo guide data, you cannot schedule recordings by name.
> 
> Am I missing something?


David, does your TV with cablecards have the TV Guide feature built into it? I have heard reports that that is not functioning in Round Rock as well. If the channels in the 1500's are working, wouldn't guide data be a Tivo responsibility?


----------



## SCSIRAID

cableguy763 said:


> David, does your TV with cablecards have the TV Guide feature built into it? I have heard reports that that is not functioning in Round Rock as well. If the channels in the 1500's are working, wouldn't guide data be a Tivo responsibility?


So it sounds like a lineup correction could be submitted indicating the TWC virtual channel number and what network they corrospond to. If Tribune could provide the guide data then Austin would be 'in like Flynn' and the subject of envy by many.


----------



## dlcrow

cableguy763 said:


> David, does your TV with cablecards have the TV Guide feature built into it?


My CableCARDs are in TiVo's and none of my TV's have TV guide capability. Sony doesn't seem to think this is important :-(.



cableguy763 said:


> I have heard reports that that is not functioning in Round Rock as well. If the channels in the 1500's are working, wouldn't guide data be a Tivo responsibility?


Yes. I think so.

I see two issues:

1) Are the 15xx channels stable enough (they've been on-again-off-again enough in the last year that I am not sure), and
2) Can they differentiate an S2 and S3/HD lineup?

I don't know how the TiVo channel maps (and therefore what guide data can/will be downloaded) really work to be able to suggest a better solution.

As I said, there was a time when the 15xx channels were placed in the "basic cable" maps - even on my S2. But they went away some time around the time when the S3 was officially released and about the time that the PSIP data got all screwed up the first time (February 2007 maybe?).


----------



## cableguy763

dlcrow said:


> 1) Are the 15xx channels stable enough (they've been on-again-off-again enough in the last year that I am not sure), and
> QUOTE]
> We know exactly what causes the maps to fail, so they will be stable for now on.


----------



## Norm_bone

Just moved from Nebraska to Ohio. (Ross Township, outside of Cincinnati)

When I went looking for Internet, TV and phone, I couldn't pass up the Time Warner offer here. ($100/month for all three, including unlimited long distance.)

Shortly after that decision, Tivo offered their "Lifetime Transfer" special for Tivo HD units, so I was hooked.

Placing the order went well; I was even able to call back to reschedule the appointment a day earlier. When I asked about CableCards, the first operator I spoke to spun some FUD about how CableCard pictures and sound wouldn't be as clear if I used a Tivo rather than one of Time Warner's DVRs. After I referred her to the Time Warner Website, where it described the picture and sound as "Crystal Clear" in a non-TW device, she backed off. The new tack was how we wouldn't be able to get interactive services.

Anyway, I placed the order without significant incident. The install got pushed back a day because our computer wasn't hooked up, and the installer wanted to put some software on it. (?!?) Since he couldn't do the whole thing at once, he scheduled to come back today.

I stayed home from work, for fear that things would go badly if I didn't. This appeared to be a reasonable concern, as the installer was a contractor, who told me that TW usually didn't allow contractors to do cablecards, and that he appreciated my help, because he'd never done one before. 

Despite this, the installation was pretty painless. I convinced him not to shove in both cablecards at once, and he got card #1 running okay. He didn't call in the data on card #2 specifically, which I thought was odd, but when we paged through the channels everything was there. In hindsight, we paged through the channels from channel 2, and didn't look closely at HBO, Showtime, or the HD channels.

About 40 minutes, all told, to get the digital phone, cable modem, a receiver box, and the two cable cards installed. Unfortunately, things have gone downhill from there.

Looking more closely, I found that Cablecard #1 wasn't getting Showtime, and #2 wasn't getting any premium or HD channels. It took an hour and a half (1:27) on the phone with Customer Service while they tried different things, to no avail. They're sending a technician on Monday.

Here's what I see and think is the problem. I'd appreciate tremendously any insight you guys can offer:

* On the Cable Decoder card screen, Card #1 is described as "SCard Inserted" and is described as (Single-Stream)
* Card #2 is described as "Card inserted" and doesn't say (Single-Stream)
* Looking at the installation FAQ, on the Conditional Access page, the Authorization is "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY", rather than "Subscribed"

My theory is that the installer didn't activate Card #2 correctly. Since he never called a second time to specifically activate the second card (He said that the dispatcher claimed to be "activating them both") something didn't turn on right. 

Searching through the forums, it sounds like my best bet is to ask the CS to "initialize" the card that isn't working. Do you guys have any other suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## dlcrow

SCSIRAID said:


> So it sounds like a lineup correction could be submitted indicating the TWC virtual channel number and what network they corrospond to. If Tribune could provide the guide data then Austin would be 'in like Flynn' and the subject of envy by many.


I've submitted a lineup request. We'll see what they say.


----------



## cahoon

I have a Tivo HD, with digital cable from Time Warner Austin, and got the multi-stream cablecard installed. My question is - what HD channels should I be receiving. I get the networks channels and PBS (1501, etc). But, I don't get Discovery HD or TNT HD. I thought I should receive those channels as well (I used to get them when I had the Time Warner Box).

The last technician that came said I should receive Discovery HD and TNT HD, but wasn't sure why it wasn't working. He suggested that I set up another appointment to replace the cablecard. I figured I'd ask here first. Thanks.


----------



## cableguy763

cahoon said:


> I have a Tivo HD, with digital cable from Time Warner Austin, and got the multi-stream cablecard installed. My question is - what HD channels should I be receiving. I get the networks channels and PBS (1501, etc). But, I don't get Discovery HD or TNT HD. I thought I should receive those channels as well (I used to get them when I had the Time Warner Box).
> 
> The last technician that came said I should receive Discovery HD and TNT HD, but wasn't sure why it wasn't working. He suggested that I set up another appointment to replace the cablecard. I figured I'd ask here first. Thanks.


You should be getting tnt hd and discovery hd if you subscribe to at least the "standard" package that has 78 analog channels. Chances are 98% that you don't need to replace your cablecard. It's just the balancing or lack of the correct emm's. I get in at two tomorrow, send me a pm with a contact number and I can more than likely get it fixed over the phone.


----------



## shanebowman

keefer37 said:


> Arg, we just got the letter last week about losing three of the HD channels too. I wrote them an email (below), and will follow it up with print letters as well to the franchise, and maybe higher up as well.
> 
> To Whom it May Concern:
> 
> I recently received your communique regarding cable card customers losing three of their high definition channels (ESPN2HD, MHD and UniversalHD). Not only are we losing the ability to tune into these three channels with our high definition package, we also did not receive the recent additions of TBSHD, Golf/VS HD and A&EHD.
> 
> I have only recently become a cable card customer, but am already appalled and disappointed that Time Warner Cable treats cable card customers as second-rate customers. It took a total of three installation visits for the cards to get installed, and now we are losing a minimum of six channels.
> 
> The cable card standard was created to make an equal footing for customer and cable-related manufacturers to utilize a variety of hardware, but Time Warner is edging toward anti-competitive practices with their discriminatory channel lineup offered to cable card customers. It seems cable card users are punished because Time Warner knows with the current state of the technology, cable card customers will not be using the over-priced features such as pay-per-view and on-demand programming.
> 
> Actions such as these make me question why I ever left satellite. They at least offered every channel to every customer.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Ryan W. Keefer


Here is the email I sentedited yours to match my situation)

To Whom it May Concern:

I recently received your communiqué regarding cable card customers losing three of their high definition channels (ESPN2HD, MHD and UniversalHD). Not only are we losing the ability to tune into these three channels with our high definition package, we also did not receive the recent additions of TBSHD, Golf/VS HD and A&EHD.

I have only recently become a cable card customer, but am already appalled and disappointed that Time Warner Cable treats cable card customers as second-rate customers. It took a total of seven installation visits for the cards to get installed plus several service calls to get it figured out. Part of the issue arose when TWC performed the major upgrade in Greensboro, but the inability of neither your call center personnel nor your techs to inform or service is ridiculous. I had one CR on the phone and another field tech tell me that Cable Cards are being removed as an option, just in the last two weeks I had a CR on the phone tell me she could not send a refresh hit to a cable card and really did all she could do to get me off the phone rather than provide me with any modicum of service. The next day a tech came out and informed my wife that the issue was related to one of the CCs not being correctly identified in your system. This was the issue I helped the tech on the visit two months ago fix after the Greensboro upgrade. After all that now I have been informed we are losing a minimum of six channels with all the new HD channels being installed as Switched Format. I did try your DVR service when I first switched to TWC and was extremely disappointed, the point being that I did not dismiss your option out of hand and did give a test run.

The cable card standard was created to make an equal footing for customer and cable-related manufacturers to utilize a variety of hardware, but Time Warner is edging toward anti-competitive practices with their discriminatory channel lineup offered to cable card customers. It seems cable card users are punished because Time Warner knows with the current state of the technology, cable card customers will not be using the over-priced features such as pay-per-view and on-demand programming. We currently use cable, phone and internet so I would hope this is not the issue, but it is odd that we are having so many issues with no end in sight.

Actions such as these make me question why I stay with TWC. Satellite at least offers every channel to every customer


----------



## shanebowman

Here is their answer blaming it on the Tivo and the TV manufacturers:

Thank you for taking the time to share your concerns with me. Please be assured that we take your concerns seriously. Time Warner Cable continues to support the use of CableCARD enabled devices and it has not been removed as an option for receiving Time Warner Cable services. 



Time Warner Cable has moved rapidly in the last few years developing a scalable, advanced fiber optic network enabling delivery of robust, advanced digital services to our customers including High-Speed Internet service, digital video service (standard and HD), On-Demand programming, Digital Phone and much more.



Consumer electronics manufacturers have been slow in developing, as well as keeping up with the changing technology around CableCARDs. Often times advanced HD television sets are not equipped with the most recent CableCARD software. Even now there is no common standard configuration for CableCARDs. As a result CableCARD support varies by television set manufacturer, which may explain some of your issues. CableCARDs utilize a one-way technology and in order for them to be compatible with advanced two-way cable networks like ours, the CableCARD must be a two-way capable device. 



I believe many of your concerns will be resolved once a two-way CableCARD is commercially available. In order for this to happen, an agreement between all interested parties, in particular the consumer electronics industry must occur. 



Im sorry to hear about your bad experience with DVR service. If you could please let us know the specific shortcomings you found with this service, we may be able to address them. Please let us know when and at what number it would be most convenient for you for us to contact you.



Again, thank you for taking the time to let us know about your concerns and for giving us the opportunity to clear up some misunderstandings. I hope you will allow Time Warner Cable to continue to be your provider of choice. Speaking on behalf of all my colleagues at Time Warner Cable, we appreciate the opportunity to serve you.





With very best regards, 



:down: Buck Yarborough :down: 

Director, Government and Public Affairs

Time Warner Cable

Still formulating my reponse if anyone has any input


----------



## SCSIRAID

shanebowman said:


> Here is their answer blaming it on the Tivo and the TV manufacturers:
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to share your concerns with me. Please be assured that we take your concerns seriously. Time Warner Cable continues to support the use of CableCARD enabled devices and it has not been removed as an option for receiving Time Warner Cable services.
> 
> Time Warner Cable has moved rapidly in the last few years developing a scalable, advanced fiber optic network enabling delivery of robust, advanced digital services to our customers including High-Speed Internet service, digital video service (standard and HD), On-Demand programming, Digital Phone and much more.
> 
> Consumer electronics manufacturers have been slow in developing, as well as keeping up with the changing technology around CableCARDs. Often times advanced HD television sets are not equipped with the most recent CableCARD software. Even now there is no common standard configuration for CableCARDs. As a result CableCARD support varies by television set manufacturer, which may explain some of your issues. CableCARDs utilize a one-way technology and in order for them to be compatible with advanced two-way cable networks like ours, the CableCARD must be a two-way capable device.
> 
> I believe many of your concerns will be resolved once a two-way CableCARD is commercially available. In order for this to happen, an agreement between all interested parties, in particular the consumer electronics industry must occur.
> 
> Im sorry to hear about your bad experience with DVR service. If you could please let us know the specific shortcomings you found with this service, we may be able to address them. Please let us know when and at what number it would be most convenient for you for us to contact you.
> 
> Again, thank you for taking the time to let us know about your concerns and for giving us the opportunity to clear up some misunderstandings. I hope you will allow Time Warner Cable to continue to be your provider of choice. Speaking on behalf of all my colleagues at Time Warner Cable, we appreciate the opportunity to serve you.
> 
> With very best regards,
> 
> :down: Buck Yarborough :down:
> 
> Director, Government and Public Affairs
> 
> Time Warner Cable
> 
> Still formulating my reponse if anyone has any input


Be sure and tell him that he should educate himself on cablecards since there is no such thing as a one way cablecard..... they are all two way... its the host thats one way.

http://www.opencable.com/primer/cablecard_primer.html


----------



## suaspont

My saga with TWC Cincinnati continues...

The installer (the same guy who spent 6 hours trying to get this to work on Tuesday) showed up today even a few minutes early. Apparently, this was his day off, but since he had worked on trying to get the cable cards already, he wanted to complete the job. So at least it looks like he was dedicated to to getting this all to work.

Again, he swapped things around, made phone calls, and basically didn't get anything to work. At one time he was able to get the "Auth: unknown" to change to "Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY" At this point, he announced that he had done "everything" and that it surely must be a TiVo problem. So, I called the TiVo Cable Card support number from the FAQ and got a very knowledgeable person who I put on speakerphone and she had us look at several of the CableCard screens, diagnostic scrreens, etc. She said that it was very apparent that the CableCards were paired, but they had not received the necessary signal to enable the channels to be viewed. I asked her the pointed question a couple of times, "Is it possible that this is being caused by a problem with the TiVo box?" She said that it surely was not and that my cable provider simply had not sent the proper signal to the CableCards.

So, the installer gets on the phone and actually was able to reach someone at the headend. This person did something, we got the "161-4 error code," so I thought we were on the way to getting this all working. But, the CableCard is now again stuck at "Auth: unknown."

The tech was bound and determined to be finished by 5:00, because he had apparently promised his wife that he would be home shortly after that. So, he made even more calls and someone decided that the problem might be that the signal level to the TiVo wasn't strong enough and an amplifier needed to be installed. Unfortunately, he didn't have an amplifier with him as he was in his personal vehicle, but he contacted another tech who promised to bring one by this evening between 8:00 and 9:00 pm. He also indicated that another tech would bring a CableCard equipped TV to my house tomorrow (Saturday) if the ampllfier didn't work to see if they could get the CableCard to work in it in my house using the same CableCards that have not worked in my Series 3. He then left.

Well, not only did the other tech not show up, he didn't even call. I stayed home to be sure to be here, giving up a dinner engagement. Now, they want me to wait around tomorrow yet again to see if they show up then...

So far, TWC has spent 9 1/2 hours (and I have taken 2 days off work) and we are basically at square one. Right now, my TiVo only has one non-functioning CableCard in slot 1 and none in slot 2. From my on-line research (the tech told me that nobody at TWC could find anything at all about the meaning of "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY" even by searching the Internet. Funny, I found stuff right away, all of which points to TWC not sending the proper signal to enable the card to display channels. Further research has seemed to indicate that if the signal that pairs the CableCard and the signal that enables channels are sent too close together, the problem I'm having can occur.

I fear that (assuming they don't break yet another promise and actually show up) the CableCard equipped TV will work and then they will declare that my Series 3 is defective and walk out. Then I'll really be between a rock and a hard place. Then I guess I'll have to punt. Or try an on-side kick...

The especially frustrating part of this is that I've had a Series 3 for more than a year, which worked perfectly with CableCards until it had video output problems and had to be replaced. That installation went pretty smoothly and everything worked fine.

I greatly fear that this story has more chapters before I get this working again...


----------



## MickeS

shanebowman said:


> Still formulating my reponse if anyone has any input


"Even now there is no common standard configuration for CableCARDs." Since they don't even seem to know there's a CableCARD standard, no wonder they have problems.

Really, how is a customer supposed to reply to something that is so full of factual errors?


----------



## artinsocal

suaspont said:


> My saga with TWC Cincinnati continues...
> 
> The installer (the same guy who spent 6 hours trying to get this to work on Tuesday) showed up today even a few minutes early. Apparently, this was his day off, but since he had worked on trying to get the cable cards already, he wanted to complete the job. So at least it looks like he was dedicated to to getting this all to work.
> 
> Again, he swapped things around, made phone calls, and basically didn't get anything to work. At one time he was able to get the "Auth: unknown" to change to "Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY" At this point, he announced that he had done "everything" and that it surely must be a TiVo problem. So, I called the TiVo Cable Card support number from the FAQ and got a very knowledgeable person who I put on speakerphone and she had us look at several of the CableCard screens, diagnostic scrreens, etc. She said that it was very apparent that the CableCards were paired, but they had not received the necessary signal to enable the channels to be viewed. I asked her the pointed question a couple of times, "Is it possible that this is being caused by a problem with the TiVo box?" She said that it surely was not and that my cable provider simply had not sent the proper signal to the CableCards.
> 
> So, the installer gets on the phone and actually was able to reach someone at the headend. This person did something, we got the "161-4 error code," so I thought we were on the way to getting this all working. But, the CableCard is now again stuck at "Auth: unknown."
> 
> The tech was bound and determined to be finished by 5:00, because he had apparently promised his wife that he would be home shortly after that. So, he made even more calls and someone decided that the problem might be that the signal level to the TiVo wasn't strong enough and an amplifier needed to be installed. Unfortunately, he didn't have an amplifier with him as he was in his personal vehicle, but he contacted another tech who promised to bring one by this evening between 8:00 and 9:00 pm. He also indicated that another tech would bring a CableCard equipped TV to my house tomorrow (Saturday) if the ampllfier didn't work to see if they could get the CableCard to work in it in my house using the same CableCards that have not worked in my Series 3. He then left.
> 
> Well, not only did the other tech not show up, he didn't even call. I stayed home to be sure to be here, giving up a dinner engagement. Now, they want me to wait around tomorrow yet again to see if they show up then...
> 
> So far, TWC has spent 9 1/2 hours (and I have taken 2 days off work) and we are basically at square one. Right now, my TiVo only has one non-functioning CableCard in slot 1 and none in slot 2. From my on-line research (the tech told me that nobody at TWC could find anything at all about the meaning of "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY" even by searching the Internet. Funny, I found stuff right away, all of which points to TWC not sending the proper signal to enable the card to display channels. Further research has seemed to indicate that if the signal that pairs the CableCard and the signal that enables channels are sent too close together, the problem I'm having can occur.
> 
> I fear that (assuming they don't break yet another promise and actually show up) the CableCard equipped TV will work and then they will declare that my Series 3 is defective and walk out. Then I'll really be between a rock and a hard place. Then I guess I'll have to punt. Or try an on-side kick...
> 
> The especially frustrating part of this is that I've had a Series 3 for more than a year, which worked perfectly with CableCards until it had video output problems and had to be replaced. That installation went pretty smoothly and everything worked fine.
> 
> I greatly fear that this story has more chapters before I get this working again...


I had the same error message on one of my cards on my HD Tivo, and so I had TW come out and I told them to bring out a new card. He showed up with a new card, swapped it out, called the headend and they had the new card working in under 10 min. You didn't mention if they tried another card or maybe I might have missed it if you did but if not that might be your next option.


----------



## suaspont

artinsocal said:


> I had the same error message on one of my cards on my HD Tivo, and so I had TW come out and I told them to bring out a new card. He showed up with a new card, swapped it out, called the headend and they had the new card working in under 10 min. You didn't mention if they tried another card or maybe I might have missed it if you did but if not that might be your next option.


He has tried 6 different cable cards so far. Maybe numbers 7 and 8 will be magic...


----------



## cahoon

cableguy763 said:


> You should be getting tnt hd and discovery hd if you subscribe to at least the "standard" package that has 78 analog channels. Chances are 98% that you don't need to replace your cablecard. It's just the balancing or lack of the correct emm's. I get in at two tomorrow, send me a pm with a contact number and I can more than likely get it fixed over the phone.


Wanted to say thanks to cableguy763 for helping fix the problem. Only took him about 30 seconds on the phone to fix - awesome!


----------



## fred-vo

I have Time Warner Cable in Columbus, Ohio, and I have a question about possibly moving to a Tivo HD.

I only have the basic channels, 2 thru 27. No digital channels, no HD channels, nuthin' beyond basic channels 2 thru 27.

I understand that with a Tivo HD and an antenna, I'll be able to receive broadcast (air wave) channels on an HD Tivo, both HD broadcast channels AND analog broadcast channels. No cable feed would need to be set into the HD Tivo for the above.

However, IF I want the HD Tivo unit to record from any of the basic cable channels that I receive (2-27):

1) *Do I need to purchase and install a cablecard* (I know I'd have to get it from TWColumbus - it's only a few dollars a month) into the HD Tivo box* in order to view the non-HD channels (2-27) that I currently receive from TW[/B]? Remember, I do NOT have digital service with my basic channels.

2) Do I need to have "digital service" turned on (and paid for, additional charge) in order to record the basic cable channels (2-27) on an HD TiVo? (I know the picture would not be HD.*


----------



## SCSIRAID

fred-vo said:


> I have Time Warner Cable in Columbus, Ohio, and I have a question about possibly moving to a Tivo HD.
> 
> I only have the basic channels, 2 thru 27. No digital channels, no HD channels, nuthin' beyond basic channels 2 thru 27.
> 
> I understand that with a Tivo HD and an antenna, I'll be able to receive broadcast (air wave) channels on an HD Tivo, both HD broadcast channels AND analog broadcast channels. No cable feed would need to be set into the HD Tivo for the above.
> 
> However, IF I want the HD Tivo unit to record from any of the basic cable channels that I receive (2-27):
> 
> 1) *Do I need to purchase and install a cablecard* (I know I'd have to get it from TWColumbus - it's only a few dollars a month) into the HD Tivo box* in order to view the non-HD channels (2-27) that I currently receive from TW[/B]? Remember, I do NOT have digital service with my basic channels.
> 
> 2) Do I need to have "digital service" turned on (and paid for, additional charge) in order to record the basic cable channels (2-27) on an HD TiVo? (I know the picture would not be HD.*


*

1) No

2) No

You can connect both your basic cable and an antenna to your TivoHD. It can then record the basic cable channels plus channels available via your antenna.*


----------



## jrjeffrey

I was excited to get the offer of transferring my lifetime subscription to a new Tivo S3 HD. That was until I read through all of these posts about cable card issues.

Has anyone in the Los Angeles area has gone through the process yet & can share their experience with me? I have Time Warner West Hollywood.

I'm wondering if it is just easier to keep my lifetime subscription on my S2 & use the Time Warner HD-DVR (for my HDTV) until the cable cards/SDV issues are resolved (probably exactly what TW wants to hear!). Any thoughts? Experiences?


----------



## fred-vo

I wanna believe your answer.

I'll call TW Columbus and see what they say, not that I can trust THEIR answer that much.

I am curious....
Are you basing your answer on personal experience with only having basic channels and no CC? A friend of mine here in Columbus just got a CC for his new HD Tivo but tested reception of the basic channels before the TW tech came and installed the CC. He could not get the basic channels until the CC was installed.

Could it be that TW in your area (NC) has different configuration than here in Columbus?


----------



## shanebowman

Here is my latest response to TWC in Winston Salem

Mr. Yarborough,

I apologize up front for the length, but I think I might have not communicated my points in the previous communication worrying about length.

In reading over my original communication, I realize I might have been a bit unclear that I am using a Tivo. I mention this specifically because of your references to manufacturers not supporting the current technology of cable companies rapidly moving upgrades. You can read about not only the standards, but the advances in Cable Cards here: http://www.opencable.com/primer/cablecard_primer.html. The Multi-stream cards mentioned are being used by TWC in Austin, TX, but not here in Carolina.

Tivo regularly updates the software to accommodate the changes made in the cable environment; all based on the Cable Labs standard configurations that you seem to know nothing about. This is the accepted (and I had thought the FCC mandated standard) that the entire industry is using. Not to mention that the simplicity of the install does not require a cable tech only working cards and phone techs that understand how to pair the cards with the host devices. You can read about or watch the simple operation here: Series 3 http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=b03267a0-be94-4f14-8e2c-8ae7b4eb5249&Basetitle=Setup^`^Support&articleTitle=Installing^CableCARDs^in^a^Series3^HD^DVR or the HD http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=07e4e622-2e6a-49c7-9885-68fcba4b991a&Basetitle=Setup^`^Support&articleTitle=Installing^CableCARDs^in^a^TiVo^HD^DVR . I do not expect each of your techs (phone or service) to know every piece of equipment out there, but I think Tivo is pretty wide spread. The information for any device is pretty easy to Google, but your support folks might listen to the customer when they explain they have detailed set up instructions rather than the dismissive attitude I have received. It would be nice for the personnel sent out to my home on a Cable Card issue to have a working knowledge of how to trouble shoot a Cable Card device and have a number to phone support with a working knowledge as well.

The reason I and many others feel TWC is not honoring the spirit of the FCC mandates requiring the support of Cable Card devices is the implementation of Switched Channel technology with no time table for when cable card customers will be able to enjoy the HD services that the rest of your customer base is receiving. During the recent changes in the channel lineup, my ABC, NBC, and CBS channels were consistently going out and your phone techs and service techs were quick to complain about cable cards without much in the way of solving the issue. The obvious solution is to send out a refresher hit to all Cable Card customers following a channel lineup change since this procedure evidently causes the cable cards to experience issues. The lack of any workaround suggests the TWC ignores the impact on Cable Card customers when testing these changes. I am assuming here that a technology company might run some sort of testing before implementing wide spread changes to their service, but during this testing usually from a customer service perspective we would discuss the impact to ALL customers. During the major upgrade a few months ago in Greensboro, part of the issue I had was that the Cable Cards installed had not received a firm ware upgrade to accommodate the changes. Something I would have thought a company might have uncovered in testing, but either they were not tested or it was deemed to be too small a portion of your customer base to matter. A communication to your Cable Card customer base to be aware of the issue and either a work around or an option to bring in and exchange the old cards for new working ones would have been polite.

I understand that there is a gap until all the technology is implemented to bridge the divide between Cable Card devices and the next step in Cable Technology, but their needs to be an understanding amongst the Cable Company employees of Cable Card devices and how to support them. Your response seemed to contradict some of the information I have already learned in my own research on the subject, but this is in line with what I have already experienced with your support personnel. I am only asking for the same level of service you are giving your other customers with the understanding that my device is limited in the breadth of options you are giving other Cable customers. I am in Customer Service and put on my customer hat before implementing any policy or procedure to think about what the impact is to any customer. The thought process is that every customer needs to be considered and if one customer is negatively impacted how do we as a company address and lessen that impact. We Cable Card customers are not feeling that kind of attention and rather have to call and call and call to get some sort of resolution. It should not take multiple calls and service calls to resolve an issue, I can see two calls in a unique situation, but when a third call comes in for the same customer with the same complaint wouldnt you agree an automatic escalation should occur??

You can reach me on my cell or my home number after 5PM M-F or on the weekends anytime preferably before 8PM on Saturday or 4PM on Sunday, earlier is better since I am up by 6:30AM everyday since that is sleeping in for me. I am happy to discuss any and all issues I have or have had in the past with any of your services. I did not intend to have this communication be so long, but evidently in my previous one I went a little short in giving you the details.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## shanebowman

I know it is probably useles, but I would rather scream and get useless answers than not say anything


----------



## SCSIRAID

fred-vo said:


> I wanna believe your answer.
> 
> I'll call TW Columbus and see what they say, not that I can trust THEIR answer that much.
> 
> I am curious....
> Are you basing your answer on personal experience with only having basic channels and no CC? A friend of mine here in Columbus just got a CC for his new HD Tivo but tested reception of the basic channels before the TW tech came and installed the CC. He could not get the basic channels until the CC was installed.
> 
> Could it be that TW in your area (NC) has different configuration than here in Columbus?


If you can hook a TV directly to your cable and see the basic channels then so can Tivo. Low channels are NTSC Analog. Tivo Series 2's are doing it all over the country. S3/THD and cablecard add the ability to receive digital cable channels and decrypt anthing that is encrypted and of course HD capability. They also add digital and HD OTA capability.

You have indicated that you want to record basic analog cable plus use an antenna for OTA. The S3/THD will do that. Before I got my cablecards, My S3 was doing exactly that.

The only way it would be a problem for you is if your cablesystem is all digital and has no analog channels. I have never heard of such a system. With such a system, every TV would require a converter box to receive anything.


----------



## Fofer

jrjeffrey said:


> I was excited to get the offer of transferring my lifetime subscription to a new Tivo S3 HD. That was until I read through all of these posts about cable card issues.
> 
> Has anyone in the Los Angeles area has gone through the process yet & can share their experience with me? I have Time Warner West Hollywood.
> 
> I'm wondering if it is just easier to keep my lifetime subscription on my S2 & use the Time Warner HD-DVR (for my HDTV) until the cable cards/SDV issues are resolved (probably exactly what TW wants to hear!). Any thoughts? Experiences?


I've got TimeWarner SoCal (formerly Comcast) and my S3 with two cablecards is working fine. Called, made the appointment, they came out, no problems encountered over here.


----------



## jrjeffrey

Fofer said:


> I've got TimeWarner SoCal (formerly Comcast) and my S3 with two cablecards is working fine. Called, made the appointment, they came out, no problems encountered over here.


That is very encouraging. Glad to hear it went well. And thanks for the info!


----------



## gamo62

I had an installer come out and install two cable cards. One installed fine, updating the firmware in a few minutes. However, the other one went on for hours at the updating firmware screen. 

He tried another card, and the same thing happened. They use the SA Powerkey PKM600. Supposedly they have the PKM800 Multi for use in their boxes. Two queations.

1) Are the SA cards that bad?
2) Where might I be able to find a PKM800 MStream card? 

Thanks.


----------



## timckelley

I think if I decide to install cable cards in my new HD TiVo, that based on this thread, I should wait until the off season to do it, lest I miss a bunch of first run shows.


----------



## gamo62

timckelley said:


> I think if I decide to install cable cards in my new HD TiVo, that based on this thread, I should wait until the off season to do it, lest I miss a bunch of first run shows.


With the Writes Guild going on strike, you may have time in the not so distant future.


----------



## suaspont

This is getting silly -- it reminds me of the 3 Stooges.

So, when last we met, the TWC tech said that another tech would bring an amplifier on Friday night between 8 and 9. He neither called nor showed up. I'm glad I spent my Friday evening waiting on TWC instead of going out with my friends after work.

Then on Saturday, two new techs showed up with a CableCard equipped TV. Their goal was see if they could get the CableCards to work in it, which would demonstrate that the CableCards were at least working. Well, the two guys that showed up did not know anything about the TV they brought and spent about 2 hours trying to get it to work with a CableCard. Apparently, this TV was from another tech's truck and they didn't know anything about it.

Unlike the guy who had been showing up so far, these techs were able to call someone in the "computer room" -- When they finally figured out how to make the TV work, they got one cable card to work properly in their TV. So, they put it into my Series 3 and called the same guy in the computer room and could not get it to work. In the meantime, they were trying to get a second CableCard to work in their TV.

Here's what happened: They were never able to get the second card to work in their TV. After quite a while waiting for the CableCard in my TiVo to be authorized, one of them suddenly realized that they had unhooked the cable connection from the back of the TiVo in order to connect it to their TV. No wonder they never got the CableCard to authorize in my TiVo. By this time, the guy in the computer room that they were working with left for the day. So, they announced that nothing more could be done, plugged the CableCard they could not get to work in their TV into the second slot on my TiVo and told me that I should just be patient, everything would be enabled later that day. (I knew better, but there was nothing I could do.)

Then this morning, the supervisor called me to see if things were working. I said they weren't. He then told me that they think they have it figured out . . . They need to get CableCard 1 working before installing CableCard 2. Not that they didn't hear that from me, the instruction sheet I handed them, the nice lady at TiVo support, and the fact that the first guy finally figured that out as well.

So, tomorrow yet another tech is supposed to show up in the morning to make this all work. I'm not betting the rent money...


----------



## Bernardski

I just had Time Warner install an M cable card in my TiVo-HD. They have never been able to get the ESPN (780) or ESPN2 (785) channels to work. All of the other HD channels that I receive work fine. Actually, the ESPN & ESPN2 channels appear very briefly and then freeze. I have been told that these are non-encrypted channels as are the other HD channels I receive on the basic digital service. I have been able to find all of the other HD channels with my TVs QAM tuner. They have not been able to tell me the QAM channel for the ESPN & ESPN2. Does anyone know what they are?

The existing TW digital box I have receives 780 & 785 just fine so I do not believe it is a signal level problem. TW has run all over my house with a db meter and hot wired my TiVo directly and I still do not get ESPN or ESPN2. 

Other technicians have started rumors that the TiVos have software issues that cause problems with the cable cards. Is this a known problem?

I just got dropped by the TW call I was on. I'll try this one more time.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## gamo62

suaspont said:


> This is getting silly -- it reminds me of the 3 Stooges.
> 
> So, when last we met, the TWC tech said that another tech would bring an amplifier on Friday night between 8 and 9. He neither called nor showed up. I'm glad I spent my Friday evening waiting on TWC instead of going out with my friends after work.
> 
> Then on Saturday, two new techs showed up with a CableCard equipped TV. Their goal was see if they could get the CableCards to work in it, which would demonstrate that the CableCards were at least working. Well, the two guys that showed up did not know anything about the TV they brought and spent about 2 hours trying to get it to work with a CableCard. Apparently, this TV was from another tech's truck and they didn't know anything about it.
> 
> Unlike the guy who had been showing up so far, these techs were able to call someone in the "computer room" -- When they finally figured out how to make the TV work, they got one cable card to work properly in their TV. So, they put it into my Series 3 and called the same guy in the computer room and could not get it to work. In the meantime, they were trying to get a second CableCard to work in their TV.
> 
> Here's what happened: They were never able to get the second card to work in their TV. After quite a while waiting for the CableCard in my TiVo to be authorized, one of them suddenly realized that they had unhooked the cable connection from the back of the TiVo in order to connect it to their TV. No wonder they never got the CableCard to authorize in my TiVo. By this time, the guy in the computer room that they were working with left for the day. So, they announced that nothing more could be done, plugged the CableCard they could not get to work in their TV into the second slot on my TiVo and told me that I should just be patient, everything would be enabled later that day. (I knew better, but there was nothing I could do.)
> 
> Then this morning, the supervisor called me to see if things were working. I said they weren't. He then told me that they think they have it figured out . . . They need to get CableCard 1 working before installing CableCard 2. Not that they didn't hear that from me, the instruction sheet I handed them, the nice lady at TiVo support, and the fact that the first guy finally figured that out as well.
> 
> So, tomorrow yet another tech is supposed to show up in the morning to make this all work. I'm not betting the rent money...


My experience with TWC Cincinnati was less hectic. The tech that came out was here for about 3 hours. The first card came right up, but tried two different cards in Slot 2. Was stuck at Updating Firmware. Another tech came out today with a fresh CC, stuck it in and 5 minutes later it was working as well. Asked about Mstream. Was told that they were for their cable boxes only. Will try at a later date. But for now, all is well. No complaints whatsoever.


----------



## timckelley

cableguy763 said:


> I forgot that we did an upgrade in Round Rock maybe a month and a half ago that has interrupted our psip data. The guide data works for customers in Austin.


I just checked last night. To review, I have analog cable (no cable cards) in Austin, TX. It turns out I do have guide data for the local networks + KLRU, all HD. However, with the exception of KLRU, I can't tune to any of them - I just get a gray screen.

So it seems my problem is the opposite of one of the other users here (I think he was a Round Rock, suburb of Austin, resident.) He can tune, but he gets no guide data. I get guide data, but I can't tune.


----------



## walrobin

josborne said:


> I haven't ordered a S3 yet, but I did call TW here in Raleigh, NC. They charge 1.75 per card per month, but charge 49.99 installation per card. Anyone else here live in Raleigh get the same answer?


Our S2 Tivo is dying, so we ordered a S3 so we could finally use our HD TV with Tivo. I just sent the cable installer on his way after he informed us we can only get three HD channels with the cable cards.

He said in order to get the other HD channels we need to use their HD DVR. No thanks!


----------



## lylo

After numerous problems with TWNYC and trying to get two cable cards to work consistantly on a S3 for more than a month, I have switched to RCN and their Motorola M cards. They worked immediately and I have had no problem with them at all. With the Scietific Atlanta S cards that Time Warner uses, I would lose all pay channels after a few weeks. Reseating and restarting didn't help, only switching the cards would fix the problem but a week to a month later the same problem would occur. 

I may be writing this a bit prematurely, (I am knocking wood as I write this) but the Motorola cards have been completely trouble free. If you have the option to switch, I highly recommend it.

And as a side note, when I dropped my TW service, they seemed practically happy to see me go.


----------



## SCSIRAID

walrobin said:


> Our S2 Tivo is dying, so we ordered a S3 so we could finally use our HD TV with Tivo. I just sent the cable installer on his way after he informed us we can only get three HD channels with the cable cards.
> 
> He said in order to get the other HD channels we need to use their HD DVR. No thanks!


Well... he wasnt entirely correct with that statement.... If he had said 'In addition to the 5 broadcast network HD channels you get 3 additional HD channels" then he would have been correct.

Raleigh gets 5 HD, 11 HD, 17 HD, 4 HD and 50 HD. In addition, we get Discovery HD Theater, TNT HD and ESPN HD. Their is uncertainty as to whether we will continue to get the extra cost HDNet, HDNet Movies and Mojo HD Channels. The cablecard letter didnt specifically say. We shoudl know in a couple weeks.......


----------



## gcorneau

cableguy763 said:


> I forgot that we did an upgrade in Round Rock maybe a month and a half ago that has interrupted our psip data. The guide data works for customers in Austin.


Well that would explain why my other DVRs (Panasonic models that use TVGuide data) lost all their guide data and clock information.

For those who care, since I was going into the attic anyway to run a Cat5 line from the bedroom to the office with the Ethernet Switch and cable modem reside, I went ahead and put a splitter on my antenna and ran one line to the bedroom.

So now I have the guide data for the Cable (TWC analog) + OTA and am happy. Of course, the SO won't be happy until I patch up this hole in the wall...


----------



## SCSIRAID

gcorneau said:


> Well that would explain why my other DVRs (Panasonic models that use TVGuide data) lost all their guide data and clock information.
> 
> For those who care, since I was going into the attic anyway to run a Cat5 line from the bedroom to the office with the Ethernet Switch and cable modem reside, I went ahead and put a splitter on my antenna and ran one line to the bedroom.
> 
> So now I have the guide data for the Cable (TWC analog) + OTA and am happy. Of course, the SO won't be happy until I patch up this hole in the wall...


Duct tape.....


----------



## Clam_Alert

When I just called TWC Manhattan to ask about a cable card installation for the Tivo HD, they said they only have cards for the Series 3 (TCD648250A and B).

This just doesn't sound right to me and was likely more just a case of an uniformed CS representative reading off some operations manual. Has anyone in Manhattan (south) successfully had cable cards installed in their Tivo HD? By what I've read in this forum, the answer seems to be yes, but I'd like to hear it first hand. Also, any tips for a successful install (beyond having the install sheet at hand, writing down the card nos. etc.).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fofer

Clam_Alert said:


> When I just called TWC Manhattan to ask about a cable card installation for the Tivo HD, they said they only have cards for the Series 3 (TCD648250A and B).
> 
> This just doesn't sound right to me and was likely more just a case of an uniformed CS representative reading


Not only is that wrong, it's downright laughable as the whole _point_ of cable cards is that there's a standard which allows you to use them in any set top box that supports them.


----------



## MickeS

Clam_Alert said:


> When I just called TWC Manhattan to ask about a cable card installation for the Tivo HD, they said they only have cards for the Series 3 (TCD648250A and B).
> 
> This just doesn't sound right to me and was likely more just a case of an uniformed CS representative reading off some operations manual. Has anyone in Manhattan (south) successfully had cable cards installed in their Tivo HD? By what I've read in this forum, the answer seems to be yes, but I'd like to hear it first hand. Also, any tips for a successful install (beyond having the install sheet at hand, writing down the card nos. etc.).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Any CableCARD will work in the TiVoHD. Call back again and don't take no for an answer.


----------



## Clam_Alert

My thought exactly. I got them to schedule an appointment during that original call, but it took a lot of threats about their violating FCC regulations etc.

Thanks.


----------



## suaspont

Ok, the last chapter is yet to be written.

TW sent a supervisor today and he was very methodical and careful about trying to troubleshoot my CableCard installation problem. He brought a CableCard TV with him and he could not get it to work at first. He then measured some signal levels and determined that my signal level was low in a few places across the bandwidth. So, he brought an amplifier in from his truck and was able to get the CableCards to work in his TV almost instantly. 

He then noticed something odd on my Series 3. I had been so focused on getting the digital channels to work that I hadn't bothered to look at the analog channels. The TiVo box was simply not receiving several of the analog channels (14 - 22 and 34 - 64 were missing). He noted that these channels correspond to the remapped cable channels (over the air these channel numbers are UHF stations). We called TiVo support, and the very patient and helpful Juan had us try a number of things and finally concluded that the TiVo Series 3 was defective. He authorized a replacement at no charge to me. He sent an email with the RMA number and a UPS prepaid label. So, in a while, I'll have another Series 3 to try to get the CableCards working in.

The TWC supervisor gave me his card with his direct line and promised that he would personally continue to work with me until this is all resolved.

So, this story will be on hiatus until UPS brings me a replacement box...


----------



## cableguy763

suaspont said:


> Ok, the last chapter is yet to be written.
> 
> TW sent a supervisor today and he was very methodical and careful about trying to troubleshoot my CableCard installation problem. He brought a CableCard TV with him and he could not get it to work at first. He then measured some signal levels and determined that my signal level was low in a few places across the bandwidth. So, he brought an amplifier in from his truck and was able to get the CableCards to work in his TV almost instantly.
> 
> He then noticed something odd on my Series 3. I had been so focused on getting the digital channels to work that I hadn't bothered to look at the analog channels. The TiVo box was simply not receiving several of the analog channels (14 - 22 and 34 - 64 were missing). He noted that these channels correspond to the remapped cable channels (over the air these channel numbers are UHF stations). We called TiVo support, and the very patient and helpful Juan had us try a number of things and finally concluded that the TiVo Series 3 was defective. He authorized a replacement at no charge to me. He sent an email with the RMA number and a UPS prepaid label. So, in a while, I'll have another Series 3 to try to get the CableCards working in.
> 
> The TWC supervisor gave me his card with his direct line and promised that he would personally continue to work with me until this is all resolved.
> 
> So, this story will be on hiatus until UPS brings me a replacement box...


Funny how TWC was so EVIL in not helping you when you find out your S3 is the culprit. Why aren't you suddenly trying to crucify Tivo?  Did the tivo csr give you his card and direct extension so he could personally offer you help?


----------



## cramer

walrobin said:


> I just sent the cable installer on his way after he informed us we can only get three HD channels with the cable cards.
> 
> He said in order to get the other HD channels we need to use their HD DVR. No thanks!


Your cable installer was being an a**. This seems to be indemic with TW/Raleigh; they are under the impression that 3 SDV HD channels means cable cards are useless in UDCP devices. While you won't get much HD from them, there isn't much to be had. You'll get better HD from an antenna -- and you'll get all of the subchannels that TW doesn't bother to carry.

At any rate, you need the CC to enable and map all the other digital cable channels. TW/Raleigh encrypts everything that they legally can.

Oh yeah, and be sure to log a complaint with the FCC.


----------



## SCSIRAID

cramer said:


> Your cable installer was being an a**. This seems to be indemic with TW/Raleigh; they are under the impression that 3 SDV HD channels means cable cards are useless in UDCP devices. While you won't get much HD from them, there isn't much to be had. You'll get better HD from an antenna -- and you'll get all of the subchannels that TW doesn't bother to carry.
> 
> At any rate, you need the CC to enable and map all the other digital cable channels. TW/Raleigh encrypts everything that they legally can.
> 
> Oh yeah, and be sure to log a complaint with the FCC.


Seems to me that the installer was pretty close to correct. He just didnt count the local HD's in the 'three' number. Does that make him an a55 deserving of an FCC complaint? Seems like an overreaction.


----------



## dlcrow

timckelley said:


> I just checked last night. To review, I have analog cable (no cable cards) in Austin, TX. It turns out I do have guide data for the local networks + KLRU, all HD. However, with the exception of KLRU, I can't tune to any of them - I just get a gray screen.


Have you done a channel scan? I wonder if that is required for the TiVo to find the frequency and read the channel map information out of the stream.


----------



## timckelley

dlcrow said:


> Have you done a channel scan? I wonder if that is required for the TiVo to find the frequency and read the channel map information out of the stream.


I'm afraid that I don't know what a channel scan is.


----------



## dlcrow

timckelley said:


> I'm afraid that I don't know what a channel scan is.


See the thread at http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaysinglethread?rootPostID=10341488


----------



## timckelley

dlcrow said:


> See the thread at http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaysinglethread?rootPostID=10341488


Thanks for that handy tip! I have not done a channel scan, but this evening I'll do one. Maybe I'll be one of the lucky few with HD channels, including guide data, but with no cable cards.

Edit: I see I just did my 14K YAMM.


----------



## dlcrow

dlcrow said:


> 1) Are the 15xx channels stable enough (they've been on-again-off-again enough in the last year that I am not sure), and





cableguy763 said:


> We know exactly what causes the maps to fail, so they will be stable for now on.


Well, unfortunately, they are failing again. A channel scan on my TiVo and my TV tonight has removed the 15xx mappings. 

I can still tune to the direct frequencies (e.g. 84.2) and find all 5 of the HD locals, but not via the 15xx mappings.


----------



## timckelley

timckelley said:


> Thanks for that handy tip! I have not done a channel scan, but this evening I'll do one. Maybe I'll be one of the lucky few with HD channels, including guide data, but with no cable cards.
> 
> Edit: I see I just did my 14K YAMM.


I did this, and it added NBC, but it didn't add the other local networks. Oh well.


----------



## Norm_bone

Norm_bone said:


> Just moved from Nebraska to Ohio. (Ross Township, outside of Cincinnati)
> 
> ...
> 
> Searching through the forums, it sounds like my best bet is to ask the CS to "initialize" the card that isn't working. Do you guys have any other suggestions?
> 
> Thank you!


UPDATE:

Still no joy. I was on hold for 2 hours last week, and the rep was very patient, tried initializing, but no luck.

TW scheduled a tech appointment. He was late, and spent 45 minutes with no results.

We have another appointment for tomorrow morning, and they're bringing a new card. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

---Norm


----------



## daprice

So i finally did it.. I bought the TIVO HD DVR and of course I love it. 

Now here's the problem, I lost over half of the HD channels that I use to get with the crappy TW DVR.

Turns out that TW Austin is putting most of the HD channels on switched digital which the cable cards do not support, of course they do not give a price break for not providing all of the HD channels. 

I did some research and it looks like nobody has decided an a standard and when they do it won't be available for quite some time. 

My recommendation would be to wait on the Tivo HD, unless you don't mind losing alot of the HD channels. 

The other option i have pondered is to switch to satellite and get an old satellite Tivo that supports HD. 

Sometimes it is not good to be on the leading edge of technology.


----------



## cmaeditor

Finally got my 2 Single Stream CableCARDs installed in my TiVo HD today after waiting for 3 weeks to get an install appointment from TWC here in Los Angeles. The technician got here installed both cards and got a rep on the other end who didn't send the proper data from the other end. He called another tech who gave him an extension for a rep who knew what to do.

The only issue was that the TiVo kept rebooting about every 5 mins when we were trying to check that the channels were correct. After the third reboot the Tech had to leave, and I decided to finish the Guided Setup that you have to do after the CableCARDs are installed and the TiVo hasn't rebooted yet. I have a call into TWC because for some reason they say I should not be getting some premium channels that my bill says I should get.


----------



## shanebowman

walrobin said:


> Our S2 Tivo is dying, so we ordered a S3 so we could finally use our HD TV with Tivo. I just sent the cable installer on his way after he informed us we can only get three HD channels with the cable cards.
> 
> He said in order to get the other HD channels we need to use their HD DVR. No thanks!


I am in winston salem and this is not true while you can't get the entire list of HD you can get ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, TNT, ESPN, ESPN2, DISCOVERY, HBO, SHOW, plus a few more that are escaping me. You can't get any of the new ones like USA & A&E nor will we get any of the other new offerings, but we do have quite a few for now.


----------



## dlcrow

timckelley said:


> I did this, and it added NBC, but it didn't add the other local networks. Oh well.


So that "fix" must have made it into the Round Rock system over the weekend. I can now find 1521 (KXANDT NBC), too, but none of the other 15xx stations except on their "native" frequencies.


----------



## Bernardski

A technician from TWC (not one of the contractors) came to work on the cable card issue Saturday AM. It looked like we were going to start from square one again. I was a little dismayed. He asked what the problem was and put a call in for the cablecard support guy. After a brief conversation the cabledcard support guy started doing his thing. Then technician got the db meter out and started checking the signal strength again while talking on the phone. He said to check the channels again. All of the channels were now working. 

The technician said the cablecard support person just reset the card and did the validation. Apparently, to get the cablecard to work is just a matter of getting the right cablecard support guy. The technician said there was nothing he did at the house it was just the remote cablecard support guy.

The successful attempt only took 5 minutes. I was totally amazed after the endless hours with the prior three technicians and the endless hours on the phone with TWC.

It is truely a miracle!


----------



## gamo62

I just got a TivoHD. The question I have is, do I need cable cards to get the HD Locals? I thought that the new FCC mandate required Cable companies to offer those without cable cards. Thanks.


----------



## timckelley

gamo62 said:


> I just got a TivoHD. The question I have is, do I need cable cards to get the HD Locals? I thought that the new FCC mandate required Cable companies to offer those without cable cards. Thanks.


As I've said earlier, I can only get partial locals in HD though my analog cable. I get it all though the guide data on 4 digit channels, which are supposed to be the HD version of locals, but when I try to tune in, I get a gray screen.


----------



## gamo62

Isn't that against the "new" FCC regulations? I thought Cable companies had to give access to ALL of the Big 4 HD channels. Am I reading something into this? Thanks.


----------



## timckelley

gamo62 said:


> Isn't that against the "new" FCC regulations? I thought Cable companies had to give access to ALL of the Big 4 HD channels. Am I reading something into this? Thanks.


Hmm... I wonder if the signal is there (meaning the cable company is in compliance), but the HDTiVo doesn't know how to tune in to them. That wouldn't be good.


----------



## CrispyCritter

gamo62 said:


> Isn't that against the "new" FCC regulations? I thought Cable companies had to give access to ALL of the Big 4 HD channels. Am I reading something into this? Thanks.


I don't know of any regulation that says that. If they give it to you, it has to be un-encrypted. But as long as they are giving you the SD version of a must-carry channel, they are in compliance as things are currently written.


----------



## Bernardski

gamo62 said:


> I just got a TivoHD. The question I have is, do I need cable cards to get the HD Locals? I thought that the new FCC mandate required Cable companies to offer those without cable cards. Thanks.


See "QAM mapping letter campaign (HD w/o cablecard)" at
"http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=362736"

This explains some of the problems the TiVo currently has for unencrypted QAM channels even if you do receive them without the cablecard.

I have a TV with a QAM tuner and I am able to get the unencrypted HD channels. However, I have to enter the QAM channel (e.g. 100-1) to access them. I would have to do the same thing with the TiVo box.


----------



## donuteatinsob

Hrmm, I just got a Tivo HD and the cable guy came around to install the box. The one weird thing is here in Dallas that some of the channels are being duplicated.

For Example - the channels 89, 90, 91, 92, and 92 which should be FX, Comedy Central, TCM, HGTV and SicFi are actually repeats of the lower channels like 33, 34, 35, 36, and 37. They are in sequence at least but its like the channels are duplicated. Any one see this before?


----------



## Fofer

I had a bunch of duplicate channels too. The basic, analog channels duplicated on the digital tier. Same channels, same guide data, same content. I just disabled the lower numbers in my TiVo prefs.


----------



## markbock

I just (well, last week) got 2 cable cards put in my S3....surprisingly easy. I called to set the appointment, which was for the next day (!), mentioned that it was a TiVo and needed two cards, and that was it. The guy showed up right on time, but when I asked if he had done this install before, he said, "No." I pulled out the Cable Installer Instructions, just in case, but he just got on the phone with another tech who had done the installs before. Put the cards in, "decoded" them, and in about 15 minutes, we're done!

:up:


----------



## Bernardski

donuteatinsob said:


> Hrmm, I just got a Tivo HD and the cable guy came around to install the box. The one weird thing is here in Dallas that some of the channels are being duplicated.
> 
> For Example - the channels 89, 90, 91, 92, and 92 which should be FX, Comedy Central, TCM, HGTV and SicFi are actually repeats of the lower channels like 33, 34, 35, 36, and 37. They are in sequence at least but its like the channels are duplicated. Any one see this before?


You may want to look at the cable lineup for TWC North Texas at

http://www.timewarnercable.com/dallas/programming/lineups.html

Do you have "Digital Basic / Expanded Basic"? This shows 89-92 as you stated. However, 33-37 should be CNN, Headline News, TNT, Spike TV, A&E.

It appears that your 33-37 match the Basic/Expanded(B Side) not the (A Side) which is the same as the "Digital Basic / Expanded Basic".

In McKinney a lot of the channels are duplicated, but they are the on the channels greater than 100. I have channels like 8 ABC - WFAA three more times at 368 ABC - WFAA 8(analog), 369 ABC HD, and 370 ABC - WFAA 8 (Digital).


----------



## ymeworry

Here's another data point for cc installs for time warner for Dayton Ohio.

it took 5 cards to get 2 that worked right. The tech that installed said he only did cc installs in tvs. Overall took about 2 hours for the install. The engineer that he talked to had no idea what to do, just recommended that I box it up and ship it back to Tivo. Luckily the tech didn't listen, and just kept trying ccs till we got 2 to work. The tech really has some bragging rights now, at least for Dayton Ohio...


----------



## ymeworry

One more thing, it cost $2.50 per card/per month.


----------



## donuteatinsob

Bernardski said:


> You may want to look at the cable lineup for TWC North Texas at
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/dallas/programming/lineups.html
> 
> Do you have "Digital Basic / Expanded Basic"? This shows 89-92 as you stated. However, 33-37 should be CNN, Headline News, TNT, Spike TV, A&E.
> 
> It appears that your 33-37 match the Basic/Expanded(B Side) not the (A Side) which is the same as the "Digital Basic / Expanded Basic".
> 
> In McKinney a lot of the channels are duplicated, but they are the on the channels greater than 100. I have channels like 8 ABC - WFAA three more times at 368 ABC - WFAA 8(analog), 369 ABC HD, and 370 ABC - WFAA 8 (Digital).


Ok, I at least figured out the pattern - channels 3 thru 37 are duplicated starting at 63 all the way thru to 97. So if you look at the Dallas channel linup channel 95 should be Court TV but its actually TNT instead 

This makes no sense to me and what really torques me off is its killing FX, Sci-Fi, and Comedy Central. Anyone have any ideas about this or seen it before?


----------



## kerobec

I got my 2 cards installed today, and it went fairly smoothly. The tech arrived within the window, and brought two cards. He slid them in, called the mother ship, and had a bit of a problem getting them going. It took about an hour, altogether, and he also tinkered with my HD box in the living room, and swapped out the splitter in the hallway. I didn't ask why at the time, but I am really curious now. Anyway, I recorded a couple things this evening, and that went well. Tomorrow night I'll check out the dual tuner record, but so far, both cards seem to be just fine!

Whew!


----------



## Clam_Alert

Well, TWC (Manahattan South) came out to me yesterday despite the fight I had with them last week about scheduling an appointment (see prior post). I must say that I am very pleased with the install process.

First, although I rescheduled from a 12-4pm block to a 2-6pm block, the technician came at about 1:30. I told her I could race home, but she said she would just take her lunch and get back to me at 2:30. Perfect.

When she came in, I immediately started asking whether the cable cards were new etc. She was familiar with all of the issues and responded with a big smile that she had a brand new multi-stream card that they just started rolling out for 3d party hardware in NYC. Popped the card in, called the powers that be, and tested a few channels in HD and premium on both tuners. Everything worked, she gave me a few tips about using the Tivo and checking the cable card status (her tips would have ben good had I not known them already), and she left. Ran guided setup again, and I was good to go.

The only little hiccup was last night when the card started going through a firmware update. Once the update completed, the Tivo's GUI worked over a black screen, but no recordings would play and there was no live TV. I waited more than an hour and nothing happened, so I reset the box. It started up perfectly. Finally a happy customer


----------



## discokill

Had one the the Time Warner supervisor techs come over to help me fix a second ccard issue I was having and he mentioned that they've had a huge run of Tivo installations in the Los Angeles area in the last few months. He said TW Los Angeles have changed their system on the back end (it didn't readily show Host ID, etc) and starting training the techs on Tivos as so many didn't know what to do.

Hopefully a sign of a promising future.


----------



## gamo62

ymeworry said:


> One more thing, it cost $2.50 per card/per month.


It will be nice when they do get the MStream cards in stock.


----------



## gamo62

I am located in Cincinnati. I took out the cable cards, and reran Guided Setup. I then did a channel scan, and all of the Locals in HD (5-2, 12-1...) showed up without cable cards. Here is my question. If I use BOTH cable and ANT during the setup, I will have duplicates of the local HD's. Since both are there, wouldn't the guide info for the ant, spill over to the cable thus eliminating cable cards for local HD's without remapping? Just a thought.


----------



## benh57

Cable Cards are free for TWC Los Angeles. It says $0.00 right on the pricing sheet.

Contractor tech (from 'Reliable') came today and left before my encrypted channels worked. Fortunately he gave me the direct number of their desk and the guy who actually activates the cards! 
Guy who knows how to do it is coming tomorrow to try swapping cards.


----------



## rlay

This morning to my surprise there was a message on the Tivo saying there was a major lineup change. When I started going through the channels, I realized that there was NO change on the Time Warner side, but the TIVO re-configured the complete channel lineup (incorrectly). The channel names on the Tivo went from being "HBOP" to "HBO - West" and HDNETMV to "HD Net Movies" and all of the schedules say "To be announced". Most of the channels don't even exist.

Has anybody had this happen to them? How was it resolved? I filled out the form on the Tivo support site, but I cannot wait 5-7 days.

The Motorola box upstairs still has the same listings and nothing has changed.


----------



## rlay

rlay said:


> The Motorola box upstairs still has the same listings and nothing has changed.


Called Tivo support they told me to call Time Warner and have them fax them the "new" lineup.

When I called Time Warner, they said that the line up had changed then reset my channels.... Now the Motorola has a bunch of new channels (MOJO-HD, MHD, ESPN2 & other SD channels) and the Tivo does not....plus all of the listing are incorrect on the Tivo for channels above 100 (ironically they are the same channels as I had before....I have a feeling this new stuff might be on SDV....also, channels 2-100 are on the cablecard now....before they were analog). Time Warner is rolling a truck on Monday. Funny thing is that the Tivo channels are in the right place for the old line-up, but the names of the channels have changed slightly....so after another Guided Setup I have no working Guide for most channels and I'm missing all the new channels they added.

Also...TW offered to swap out my Motorola box with one with a larger hard drive if I bring it into their offices....strange.


----------



## kjmorris

I just got a Tivo S3 and Tivo HD box and am having some issues with TWC cable cards (Allen, TX). None of the pay channels show up on the second cable card on either unit. Had TWC come out and they replaced the TivoHD cards with an M card. The dual tuners work but neither of them now gets any pay channles. On the S3 they replaced both S cards and still no pay channels on the S3. In fact everytime I access a pay channel on the second card now it goes to the black cable card status screen (the one with the host ID and whatnot). So basically I'm in worse shape then when I started.

Anyone have ideas? I'm thinking of dumping this and going back to DirecTV but I love my Tivo so I'm trying to work through this.


----------



## JYoung

benh57 said:


> Cable Cards are free for TWC Los Angeles. It says $0.00 right on the pricing sheet.


Not quite. The cost of services depends on which area of Southern California you live in.

(Although in most areas I checked, the fee for Cablecards is $1.75 per card per month.)


----------



## timckelley

I just got one of those frequent famous messages on my TiVo that says "A line up change has occurred". Usually this means they've deleted a channel or two and/or added a channel or two.

In this case they DELETED the HD version of KLRU. Since I have analog cable, the local networks + KLRU were my only HD channels, and not even all the local networks are working as they should. KLRU was one of my only two HD channels that was actually working, and now they deleted it, without offering any replacement for it. Of course, my monthly fee from Time Warner remains the same.


----------



## rbjones1

Okay, I am new to Tivo so please forgive my seemingly simple questions. Can anyone from the RDU tell me what HD channels they do not receive as a result of not owning TWC's DVR box? I have spoken to 3 people there tonight, and none of them were proficient with the cable cards. One person told me that you don't get ESPN2HD or any of the West channels, i.e. HBOW, SHOWW, etc. Also, one person told me that the 2-way cards were available, 1 said they weren't, and the 3rd had no idea what I meant. Any help here? Thanks.

P.S. One last question, if I plug in a 500GB e-SATA drive, does anyone know approximately how many extra HD recording hours I would get?


----------



## dlcrow

rbjones1 said:


> Can anyone from the RDU tell me what HD channels they do not receive as a result of not owning TWC's DVR box?


The answer depends on the market where you live.


----------



## SCSIRAID

rbjones1 said:


> Okay, I am new to Tivo so please forgive my seemingly simple questions. Can anyone from the RDU tell me what HD channels they do not receive as a result of not owning TWC's DVR box? I have spoken to 3 people there tonight, and none of them were proficient with the cable cards. One person told me that you don't get ESPN2HD or any of the West channels, i.e. HBOW, SHOWW, etc. Also, one person told me that the 2-way cards were available, 1 said they weren't, and the 3rd had no idea what I meant. Any help here? Thanks.
> 
> P.S. One last question, if I plug in a 500GB e-SATA drive, does anyone know approximately how many extra HD recording hours I would get?


Im in Apex.... Currently, I am getting everything except AEHD, TBSHD, GolfVSHD. That was supposed to change last week with ESPN2HD, UHD and MTVHD also going away but it hasnt happened yet. I cant speak to premiums since I dont subscribe but I believe the characterization was correct in that you will only get East (at least after the 'takaway'). My S3 has 2 M-Cards in it and my THD has 1 M-Card in it.

I believe 500G should get you about 66 extra hours of HD. Note that with an S3, you can use eSATA solutoin but with THD you must use the Tivo blessed Western Digital Solution.

All cablecards are 2-way. Its the host that makes the difference. Tivo's are one way hosts and arent set up to or licensed to do two way.


----------



## kingcull

I purchased a Tivo HD and called Time Warner NYC to set up the cable card installation. I had to wait over a month to get an appointment and take a day off of work. The technician arrived with 11 cable cards. After inserting a card into slot 1, he would attempt to get a "Host ID" and an error was returned. This happened with all 11 cards. He got on the phone with his tech support and they said it was a problem with the Tivo box. I then called Tivo Customer Service (on hold for about 40 mins.) and the representative said it was a problem with the cable cards. I even had the Time Warner technician speak with the Tivo rep and each blamed each other. The entire process took over 3 hours.
I had no choice but to return the Tivo for a new one. I now have to wait 5 weeks for another cable card installation appointment.

Not a good experience.:down:


----------



## ZeoTiVo

kingcull said:


> Not a good experience.:down:


cable company was full of bullhockey. Sorry you could not get a competent install.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

kjmorris said:


> None of the pay channels show up on the second cable card on either unit. Had TWC come out and they replaced the TivoHD cards with an M card. The dual tuners work but neither of them now gets any pay channles. On the S3 they replaced both S cards and still no pay channels on the S3.
> 
> Anyone have ideas? I'm thinking of dumping this and going back to DirecTV but I love my Tivo so I'm trying to work through this.


it is not the cable cards but the billing system is not set coorectly to authorize your cards to receive the channels. This is borne out by the set of channels you are not getting. The tech that kept fiddling with the card hardware had no idea how the back end system works - you need to escalate beyond the front line.


----------



## rbjones1

SCSIRAID said:


> Im in Apex.... Currently, I am getting everything except AEHD, TBSHD, GolfVSHD. That was supposed to change last week with ESPN2HD, UHD and MTVHD also going away but it hasnt happened yet. I cant speak to premiums since I dont subscribe but I believe the characterization was correct in that you will only get East (at least after the 'takaway'). My S3 has 2 M-Cards in it and my THD has 1 M-Card in it.
> 
> I believe 500G should get you about 66 extra hours of HD. Note that with an S3, you can use eSATA solutoin but with THD you must use the Tivo blessed Western Digital Solution.
> 
> All cablecards are 2-way. Its the host that makes the difference. Tivo's are one way hosts and arent set up to or licensed to do two way.


Okay, I just want to clear up something. I understand that you can pretty much use any e-SATA drive with the Tivo HD Series 3 receiver. You mentioned the THD, what is that? Do you mean just a standard Tivo HD box? 
When I talked to TWC, they told me that they have plans of taking away all HD content from the cable cards. That would not be a good thing.


----------



## timckelley

rbjones1 said:


> When I talked to TWC, they told me that they have plans of taking away all HD content from the cable cards. That would not be a good thing.


They've already started taking HD content away from my analog cable. (They just deleted KLRU HD :down: )


----------



## cableguy763

timckelley said:


> They've already started taking HD content away from my analog cable. (They just deleted KLRU HD :down: )


They took away klru hd 2. Not the main feed. It was klru's decision, not TWC's.


----------



## DaveDFW

I just wanted to share my success story in DFW with Time-Warner.

It did take two cable-guy visits to get it all working correctly--the first guy who came installed an S-card in slot 1, and an M-card in slot 2. I wasn't watching closely enough to catch his error.

After about 2.5 hours of him repeatedly running through guided setup (I told him that would only fix the guide data, but he was convinced otherwise), I was only receiving about half the channels--cable guy said to wait a couple of hours and they'd come in.

It didn't fix itself of course. I ran through the troubleshooting docs at tivo, which told me the cards were not paired correctly. (Val:?)

T-W sent out a second guy who said the activation is immediate and I should not have waited--if the channels aren't showing up, it's broken.

He took back the unneeded S-card, and installed the M-card in slot 1, and got someone on the phone who knew how to activate the cablecards.

Everything now works correctly, and the picture quality is great--I wish I had bought an HD Tivo last year now that I realize what I was missing.

Moral of the story is--don't let your cable guy leave until the channels are working! 

TTYL
David


----------



## timckelley

cableguy763 said:


> They took away klru hd 2. Not the main feed. It was klru's decision, not TWC's.


Really? When I get home I'll search and see if I can find any HD for KLRU. This might be related to my problem where I don't get all the HD local networks, even though they're in my guide data. My tuner gives me a gray screen on most of the HDs. It's possible the KLRU main feed is one of those gray screens, while the HD 2 was working, but now they deleted the HD 2.


----------



## Interpol

OK, here's my story of woe. My cable service is Time Warner South Bay in Torrance, CA.

Bought my Tivo HD about 3 weeks ago. Since I'd been out of the CableCard loop for about a year, I called TW customer service and asked if CableCards were now available for pickup at any local TW cablestores. Their response: "Yes, just go to any cablestore and they should be able to give you as many as you need."

I'm looking to get 3 Cablecards - one for the Sony SXRD TV, and two for the Tivo.

So the next day I drive out to my local TW office in Torrance, only to be told "No, we do not give out Cablecards, we never have, you need to set up an appointment for a truck roll." To verify this, I went to the TW office in Manhattan Beach and was told the same thing. Terrific, thanks for wasting half my day. So I call TW CS and set up an appointment for Friday 11/16, their earliest available date (wait time one week).

Friday 11/16 comes, and I make sure I'm home between 1 and 3PM (the appointment window). Nobody shows. I call TW CS and am told "Sorry, the installer is running late, give him another 1-2 hours, here's a $20 credit from our on-time guarantee."

At 5:30PM, I call again. "Sorry, he's still running late, he'll be there in the next 30 minutes. Here's another $20 credit."

At 7PM, I call again. "Sorry, we messed up the work order and assigned the wrong installer. We thought you wanted TW phone service installed (?!?), so we can't send someone out today. Here's another $20 credit and we'll have to reschedule an appointment for Wednesday 11/21." Great, never mind that I'm working that day and won't be home.

So Wednesday comes and I've given my wife a stack of printed instructions to give to the installer, including the info from Tivo and my own hand-drawn diagrams. I've also set up all the lines in back (one digital cable line and one OTA antenna line split to run to the TV and to the Tivo concurrently), and I've verified that everything is connected correctly and works, so the installer shouldn't even need to mess around with the cable runs. All he needs to do is plug in the Cablecards and activate them.

So at work, in the middle of the operating room (I'm a doctor), I get a call from my wife and she puts the installer on. First he gives me a whole bunch of grief about using my own DVR instead of TW's oh-so-wonderful crap-box (which I've had, used, and endured for the last 1.5 years), and then notifies me that he brought 3 cards. The problem is, only one works, and only in the TV. He also tells me that the failure rate for their cards is extremely high and asks what I want him to do.

So I ask him to leave the other two cards and I'll try to do the install myself. He tells me he can't do that - if I want him to leave the cards, he can only leave one additional card, and he'll have to take the TW DVR with him(WTF?). Totally frustrated by now, I agree, and he leaves.

Strangely enough, 30 minutes later I get another call from my wife and she tells me ANOTHER installer just showed up. She puts him on the phone and he tells me he brought 2 more cards, he's pulled the one the other installer left, and put the 2 in the Tivo - but it's not working. No channels are displaying, even the analog channels. He "suspects there's something wrong with my cable line" and schedules yet ANOTHER truck roll (this time for Wednesday 11/28) for someone to come out and fix it. So I tell him to just leave everything and I'll try to diagnose the problem when I get home.

I get home, and this is what I find:

- the two Cablecards the second installer put in the Tivo were unpaired (I get the "waiting for CP auth" message)
- the first installer had gone behind the TV and unplugged and re-routed all the cables, so now the OTA lines were completely disconnected, and the digital cable line was running into the ANTENNA input on the Tivo. No wonder the second installer wasn't receiving any channels.
- the first installer had disconnected the eSATA cable from my WD DVR Expander drive, didn't reconnect it, and reset the Tivo, so I lost all my recordings from the past week.
- the Cablecard in my Sony TV actually works. I can tune almost all the channels I'm subscribed to. The only ones I don't get, for some reason, are the East Coast feeds of premium channels like HBO and Cinemax, ESPN2HD, and TBS-HD (and we don't have SDV here).

So as of today, I've got a crippled Tivo that has 2 unpaired Cablecards in it. I called TW yesterday and asked if I could speak to someone at dispatch to do the pairing over the phone and save them a truck roll, but was told that I couldn't do that. So now I'm stuck with waiting until next Wednesday to get all the channels I'm paying for.

After experiencing all this, I'm convinced that it's not an issue of bad Cablecards. It's just that Time Warner Customer Service as well as their installers simply don't know what the hell they're doing. I'm sure the "high failure rate" of Cablecards can be attributed to the fact that nobody at TW knows exactly how they're supposed to be installed, and the fact that they don't WANT people to have/use Cablecards makes them even more passive-aggressive about the whole issue.

I'll follow up next Wednesday if/when the installer comes out.


----------



## timckelley

Wow. They won't let you do the install, and insist they truckroll their own guy, even though you know more than they do? It would make sense if they allow the person who knows what they're doing do the install.

I dread the day I subscribe to digital cable and need a cable card install.


----------



## Interpol

timckelley said:


> Wow. They won't let you do the install, and insist they truckroll their own guy, even though you know more than they do? It would make sense if they allow the person who knows what they're doing do the install.
> 
> I dread the day I subscribe to digital cable and need a cable card install.


Yeah, it's ridiculous. I can understand if TW wants to try to protect their customers from themselves, but if you think about it a Cablecard installation isn't rocket science. It's basically a two-step process: provision (pair) the card, then activate it. Pretty simple.

The fact that TW South Bay requires a truck roll (and the subsequent $20 "service/installation charge") for Cablecard installation without any other alternative, plus the fact that their installers (as well as their customer service) for the most part don't know what they're doing when it comes to Cablecards is pretty insulting.


----------



## ldudek

Interpol said:


> Yeah, it's ridiculous. I can understand if TW wants to try to protect their customers from themselves, but if you think about it a Cablecard installation isn't rocket science. It's basically a two-step process: provision (pair) the card, then activate it. Pretty simple.
> 
> The fact that TW South Bay requires a truck roll (and the subsequent $20 "service/installation charge") for Cablecard installation without any other alternative, plus the fact that their installers (as well as their customer service) for the most part don't know what they're doing when it comes to Cablecards is pretty insulting.


I think that is the way the majority of TW works. I had to have them do an install. Cost 29 bucks.


----------



## slyone

I've finally reached the end of this thread.....I recently bought a couple HDtv's (using TWC Rochester boxes for HD content) Today I purchased a TivoHD and setup an install for next Wednesday....seems a bit scary now though! What's the deal with SHD and also, what is EMM? should I not pickup the THD yet? I just figured it would streamline and simplify cabling and operations plus I figured I'd save a few bucks every month not using TWC boxes.


----------



## ldudek

slyone said:


> I've finally reached the end of this thread.....I recently bought a couple HDtv's (using TWC Rochester boxes for HD content) Today I purchased a TivoHD and setup an install for next Wednesday....seems a bit scary now though! What's the deal with SHD and also, what is EMM? should I not pickup the THD yet? I just figured it would streamline and simplify cabling and operations plus I figured I'd save a few bucks every month not using TWC boxes.


I think you mean SDV. Switch Digital Video. And in Rochester, it's a big deal.

Rochester, NY is one of a few cities that I know have "full blown SDV." SDV requires two way communication between your cable cards and the head end. What that means to you is that TiVo is capable of only one way communication with cable cards. Many of your digital stations and HD stations are on SDV which means that with the TiVo HD at this time you may not be able to see them.

TiVo is working with cable companies to create a "dongle" a device that will create two way communications - however it is not available now.

I have no idea what channels you receive that are on the SDV and what are not. I imagine that local HD channels are not but you may find that ESPNHD and others that are cable channels are.

You may want to search the internet for TW in your area to see exactly what channels are affected. If you feel too many channels are SDV then I would say wait until the "dongle" is developed.


----------



## slyone

Thanks for your informative response! I shall look iknto this. As far as the TW HD cable box...I get 
1007=WUHF (local) 1030=HDTHD?
1008=WROC (local) 1033=TNTHD
1010=WHEC (local) 1037=A&E
1011=WXXI (local) 1047=YESHD
1013=WHAM (local) 1050=HDNET
1051=? HD tier for additional $4.95?
1014=MOJO 1052=ESPNHD
1015=MTVHD 1053=ESPNHD
1016=WHAM? 1060=HDHBO

It seems maybe I could receive most of these using a regular antenna? I do have a QAM tuner in my new Panasonic Plasma and I currently am still using my RS-TX20 Tivo unit which has always just had free basic lifetime service. Maybe I should have my son try the regular antenna lead which goes to the antenna above the garage...to see what I get? Just trying to simplify while reducing costs and adding the HD advantage I guess..Thanks!


----------



## ldudek

slyone said:


> Thanks for your informative response! I shall look iknto this. As far as the TW HD cable box...I get
> 1007=WUHF (local) 1030=HDTHD?
> 1008=WROC (local) 1033=TNTHD
> 1010=WHEC (local) 1037=A&E
> 1011=WXXI (local) 1047=YESHD
> 1013=WHAM (local) 1050=HDNET
> 1051=? HD tier for additional $4.95?
> 1014=MOJO 1052=ESPNHD
> 1015=MTVHD 1053=ESPNHD
> 1016=WHAM? 1060=HDHBO
> 
> It seems maybe I could receive most of these using a regular antenna? I do have a QAM tuner in my new Panasonic Plasma and I currently am still using my RS-TX20 Tivo unit which has always just had free basic lifetime service. Maybe I should have my son try the regular antenna lead which goes to the antenna above the garage...to see what I get? Just trying to simplify while reducing costs and adding the HD advantage I guess..Thanks!


I expected to see more. Still, that's a bit more then I receive.

Remember, SDV will not only affect HD channels. It will also affect digital stations that are not in HD. TiVo HD is OTA capable so if you are able to get a signal you can do that as well.


----------



## idabe

I just wanted to report a positive experience with TWC NYC (Queens). I was able to get an appointment to install the cable cards one week after I called. The CSR I spoke with initially didn't know what M-cards were and, after asking, told me they didn't have them. But when the cable guy arrived (exactly at the beginning of the 10am "window"), he had M-cards with him. He installed M-cards in 2 TiVoHDs without a problem. Both TiVoHDs were up and running within the hour. After reading all the difficult install stories here, I have to say I was quite surprised and pleased.


----------



## slyone

How do I see if/what OTA channels I get? I assume I only hookup the regular coaxial cable coming from the antenna either straight to the HDTV or/eventually thru my Tivo RS-TX20 series 2 single tuner unit? I bought the TivoHD last night but haven't actually picked it up yet from CircuitCity.

Also, what benefit do I get for having a QAM tuner in the tv?


----------



## Interpol

slyone said:


> How do I see if/what OTA channels I get?


Connect an antenna to the antenna input on your Tivo or your TV (assuming it has an ATSC tuner), then do a channel scan.



> also, what benefit do I get for having a QAM tuner in the tv?


The benefit is that the TV can tune unencrypted digital cable channels without the need for a set-top box. If you want the TV to tune encrypted channels, you will also need a Cablecard plugged into the TV.

By the way, this is off-topic and has nothing to do with Time Warner.


----------



## feeferwilly

Believe it or not, I just got my Series 3 up and running. The first time Time Warner came out, they sent a contractor. He spent the day here and could not get it to work. Two days later, when a new technician came back (a Time Warner technician), he got it up and running in five minutes. It's all about the technician.


----------



## mgoyal

Hi All!

I have a Tivo Series 3 HD and TWC (Austin, Texas) is coming out tomorrow to install 2 cablecards in it.

I'm desperately hoping they'll send someone who has succssfully done
this install before, but am not planning on cancelling if it is the
installers 1st time.

Wish me luck!!

Mo


----------



## danator

> Moral of the story is--don't let your cable guy leave until the channels are working!


Nothing really changed i guess 

I'm probably one of the first few in DFW to get a S3 and cable Cards installed at DFW area, stressful and disturbing experinces just to get it to work. It been working all right so far, except one occasion when they added Hdnet/UHD to the new line-up. I didn't do anything about it, the channels were cleared one month later with S3. We'll see how how soon before i get to see the HDnet movie channel that just added few days ago.

If the pairing are right, one should get the premium hd after few minutes not hours. So...that's right, don't let them go if it ain't working yet. Scheduling another appointment is a stressful thing.


----------



## rlay

rlay said:


> Time Warner is rolling a truck on Monday. Funny thing is that the Tivo channels are in the right place for the old line-up, but the names of the channels have changed slightly....so after another Guided Setup I have no working Guide for most channels and I'm missing all the new channels they added.
> 
> Also...TW offered to swap out my Motorola box with one with a larger hard drive if I bring it into their offices....strange.


I got a call back from the TimeWarner second level support center in Denver. After being sent to the Time Warner offices to get new Cable Cards, I was told that only installers can install them, and they sent one home with me and two new cable cards.

Long story short, the new line up showed up after installing the first new cablecard. The second cablecard gave the dreaded 161-1 error. He tried reinitializing one of the old ones, and it messed up the channel line up. When we removed both then reinstalled the one that was working correctly, everything went back to normal. He left, I talked with the TW 2nd level support team in Denver again.... they tried a bunch of initialization stuff to no avail. I need to have a "new" working cable card....so they are rolling a truck tomorrow (I'm out of towm....my wife is in, and has detailed instructions that I've typed up). For now I have a single tuner TIVO (I don't understand why I can't have two tuners with OTA stations and the single CableCard)

The problem stems from a new system that TW installed to replace the old Adelphia one. Apparently, CableCards are tied to the system they were initialized on, and my Tivo was initialized with the old one. Apparently, CableCards cannot be reused once they are initialized.

I am hopeful they can get it fixed and I can go back to a 2 tuner TIVO.


----------



## ldudek

mgoyal said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have a Tivo Series 3 HD and TWC (Austin, Texas) is coming out tomorrow to install 2 cablecards in it.
> 
> I'm desperately hoping they'll send someone who has succssfully done
> this install before, but am not planning on cancelling if it is the
> installers 1st time.
> 
> Wish me luck!!
> 
> Mo


Austin is another city that TW uses full blown SDV. I hope you were aware of that when you made your purchase. If you're disappointed, you can always return it.


----------



## Dicescuz

Let me first say I am a huge Tivo fan, I have had a Tivo for over 5 years. That is why I was so excited to see the new HD tivo with lifetime membership. I immediately picked up the new Tivo and a Multi-stream cable card from my San Antonio TX, Time Warner cable. To my dismay San Antonio is an early adopter of SDV and all of my HD channels except 3 local and all of my digital cable channels are now SDV. After researching on the internet I found that there is no current hardware to allow Tivo to work with SDV. Although there has been talk about a "Tuner Resolver" there was no solid date or any commitment to create one. That is too big of a risk for $700when I alread have a low def Tivo and the Time Warner representative I talked to said they would soon convert all Digital and HD to SDV. My only hope is that Tivo will create a Two Way communication Tivo or that the "Tuner Resolver" comes to market quickly. Tivo is the greatest single piece of entertainment technology ever built, but if you live in San Antonio, TX go with the low def Tivo until the technology is developed to allow all of your cable channels to work.


----------



## Drezahl

TW is driving me mad. I'm on TWC in the Conejo Valley (LA Area) and getting the second cablecard to function and take a hit in the S3 Tivo has been increadibly problematic. I have now had four separate technicians visit my home with what I cannot count or remember how many cards we have been through and it is still not coded or validated to receive the premium tiers of HD programming.

I am now told, after I was waiting for the 5th technician visit to arrive to resolve the issue, that the issue is within the TWC software end of things that they cannot get it to validate the second cable card. To make matters worse they have no clear news on when they will even be able to resolve the issue. 

Has anyone else in the LA market had this issue? TWC is telling me that they have lots of Tivo S3's with this same issue and they have no way to resolve the problems at this time. Help! TIA, Tom.


----------



## Interpol

Dicescuz said:


> Let me first say I am a huge Tivo fan, I have had a Tivo for over 5 years. That is why I was so excited to see the new HD tivo with lifetime membership. I immediately picked up the new Tivo and a Multi-stream cable card from my San Antonio TX, Time Warner cable. To my dismay San Antonio is an early adopter of SDV and all of my HD channels except 3 local and all of my digital cable channels are now SDV. After researching on the internet I found that there is no current hardware to allow Tivo to work with SDV. Although there has been talk about a "Tuner Resolver" there was no solid date or any commitment to create one. That is too big of a risk for $700when I alread have a low def Tivo and the Time Warner representative I talked to said they would soon convert all Digital and HD to SDV. My only hope is that Tivo will create a Two Way communication Tivo or that the "Tuner Resolver" comes to market quickly. Tivo is the greatest single piece of entertainment technology ever built, but if you live in San Antonio, TX go with the low def Tivo until the technology is developed to allow all of your cable channels to work.


Have you seen today's news on Engadget?

http://www.engadget.com/2007/11/26/switched-video-on-cable-coming-to-tivo-in-2008/



> TiVo and the National Cable and Telecommunications Association (NCTA) have announced a new external adapter that will allow cable operators to roll out switched video while still playing nice with third-party devices like the TiVo HD and Series3 DVRs. The devices will hook up to a CableCARD host device via USB and use software to choose channels, eliminating yet another set-top box but giving cable providers a break on bandwidth requirements. The devices will begin shipping to TiVo customers -- and other compatible CableCARD devices -- in the second quarter of 2008.


----------



## MickeS

Dicescuz said:


> Let me first say I am a huge Tivo fan, I have had a Tivo for over 5 years. That is why I was so excited to see the new HD tivo with lifetime membership. I immediately picked up the new Tivo and a Multi-stream cable card from my San Antonio TX, Time Warner cable. To my dismay San Antonio is an early adopter of SDV and all of my HD channels except 3 local and all of my digital cable channels are now SDV. After researching on the internet I found that there is no current hardware to allow Tivo to work with SDV. Although there has been talk about a "Tuner Resolver" there was no solid date or any commitment to create one. That is too big of a risk for $700when I alread have a low def Tivo and the Time Warner representative I talked to said they would soon convert all Digital and HD to SDV. My only hope is that Tivo will create a Two Way communication Tivo or that the "Tuner Resolver" comes to market quickly. Tivo is the greatest single piece of entertainment technology ever built, but if you live in San Antonio, TX go with the low def Tivo until the technology is developed to allow all of your cable channels to work.


Hi, there I'm a fellow San Antonio resident, and I just want to point out that TWC DOES have all the locals in HD included in the basic analog tier, even though they don't really want to tell you that (in other words, you get them "for free", as long as you get CableCARDs from them at $2/month each). Also, you can get some of the HD channels in the HD package with your TiVo, not everything is SDV. I get HDNET, HDNET Movies, UniversalHD, ESPN, Mojo, Discovery HD Theater and TNT HD with my Series 3.


----------



## rudiger

danator said:


> We'll see how how soon before i get to see the HDnet movie channel that just added few days ago..


I noticed that channel was added over the weekend. No problems here but I can't seem to get any guide data for that channel. BTW I am in Carrollton.

rudiger


----------



## danator

rudiger said:


> I noticed that channel was added over the weekend. No problems here but I can't seem to get any guide data for that channel. BTW I am in Carrollton.
> 
> rudiger


Just added hdnet movie to the channel line-up, So far so good  but still waiting for Tivo to update the guide.

Howdy from Farmers Branch .


----------



## rlay

rlay said:


> I am hopeful they can get it fixed and I can go back to a 2 tuner TIVO.


Monday, Installer shows up at 5pm without a new cable card....My wife calls me (I'm on the road for work), and I explain the whole thing to the installer (even after I typed up copious notes that he doesn't even read)....The "warehouse" was closed so he would have to comeback tomorrow.

Tuesday, 9am, Installer brings a new cable card....freaks out because he gets a 161-4 error.... My wife calls me....I walk him through the process over the phone (he basically wasn't patient enough to wait for the hits to program the card)....We test both cards (thank god for the Slingbox)...finally the right line-up shows up on both cards. He leaves (after mumbling something to my wife about the whole system changing sometime next year)....

It takes 30 minutes for the TIVO to repeat the guided setup. All is well....except that there are a few channels in the guide and add/remove list that don't tune in (MAX-HD), but I don't get it upstairs on the Motorola box either, so I'm not worried.

This is the 3rd Cablecard related ordeal I've had because of the Series 3 and TWC. I've probably wasted 8-10 hours researching and diagnosing issues with TWC and/or TIVO support, not to mention staying home to wait for installers....but at least I'm up.... for now.


----------



## slyone

I went to TWC office to try to get M card yesterday so I could cancel todays install, they said only installers have them so I had them note I wanted him to bring 2 "M" cards for todays install. TWC came out this afternoon with a supervisor and "m" cards. He told me how all the units he's done have failed! I told him all the stuff I learned around here in the past couple days he was like floored! He saw the install sheet I left out and he was amazed, LOL!
I made him some copies and he joked w/his super about making additional copies and laminating for all techs! To me, it was comical how little they know being in the business, plus the fact one' can come here and just read and learn too as I did! At one point, they thought I should come to work and/or teach for TW.. I must have come off pretty smart considering I don't sh*t about any of this! Thanks everyone for sharing such invaluable information.


----------



## Interpol

OK, here's my followup to Post #2506 in this thread.

A TW installer came to my house today as I had arranged, and unlike the first 2 installers, he really knew what he was doing. I told him what I needed (pairing the 2 CableCards and activating them), and he said "no problem." He then removed the 2 cards in the THD just to verify the serial numbers and found out that the previous installer had switched the serials and host IDs. He swapped the cards, and after a 5 minute phone call to dispatch, I have the channels I'm paying for (except for a few that aren't mapped to CableCards for some reason).

I also asked him if TW here in Los Angeles is planning to deploy SDV anytime soon. His answer: yes, and that's one of the reasons why TBS-HD, ESPN2-HD, and the east coast feeds of HBO aren't displayed with Cablecards.

So, after 4 appointments for truck rolls and 3 installers later, I finally have my THD up and running.


----------



## Drezahl

Drezahl said:


> TW is driving me mad. I'm on TWC in the Conejo Valley (LA Area) and getting the second cablecard to function and take a hit in the S3 Tivo has been increadibly problematic. I have now had four separate technicians visit my home with what I cannot count or remember how many cards we have been through and it is still not coded or validated to receive the premium tiers of HD programming.
> 
> I am now told, after I was waiting for the 5th technician visit to arrive to resolve the issue, that the issue is within the TWC software end of things that they cannot get it to validate the second cable card. To make matters worse they have no clear news on when they will even be able to resolve the issue.
> 
> Has anyone else in the LA market had this issue? TWC is telling me that they have lots of Tivo S3's with this same issue and they have no way to resolve the problems at this time. Help! TIA, Tom.


HORRAY! I can't believe it but the second CableCard is finally working like it should. So just for other's benefit here is what I have learned based upon my conditions and why it took 5 visits from techs to resolve the issue.

My current setup pre S3 TiVo is/was a Motorola MOXI box (which i really like btw just that the drive is way too small for me). This is front and center to the problems that the techs were having getting my second CableCard to get "Subscribed" to the TWC system. So after countless techs, cards, etc. it finally came down to the order of the decoders on my account which was prohibiting the Second CableCard from receiving the full subscription clearance to view all the channels. I'm not a tech but my best description is that on the TWC headend system my account shows 3 decoders, A (MOXI box), B (CC#1) and C (CC#2). Once we got ahold of someone who knew what to do to solve the issue it was simple. The CC's need to be in the A and B position on the account to be coded correctly and the MOXI can be at position C. Once they switched the order around, sent the hit to the cards it was like winning the lottery. Everything worked. So after countless hours (something like 10+) I now have a working and fully functional TiVo S3 :up::up::up:


----------



## noppers

MickeS said:


> Hi, there I'm a fellow San Antonio resident, and I just want to point out that TWC DOES have all the locals in HD included in the basic analog tier, even though they don't really want to tell you that (in other words, you get them "for free", as long as you get CableCARDs from them at $2/month each). Also, you can get some of the HD channels in the HD package with your TiVo, not everything is SDV. I get HDNET, HDNET Movies, UniversalHD, ESPN, Mojo, Discovery HD Theater and TNT HD with my Series 3.


I currently have San Antonio Time Warner also, and just finally added HD to our cable package. We noticed that we weren't getting all of the channels as well, so I was assuming it was due to SDV. Does anyone know where to get a comprehensive list of which TWC channels in San Antonio are on SDV?


----------



## Interpol

noppers said:


> Does anyone know where to get a comprehensive list of which TWC channels in San Antonio are on SDV?


Why not just call your local TWC branch office?


----------



## alexf5

WARNING TO ALL WEST LA TIVO PEOPLE!
Monday evening I called TWC and set up a service appointment for today (Thursday) for the installation of my CableCards.

I just got a call from the tech assigned to my work order telling me they are out of CableCards, and have been for the past 2 weeks!

Now I'm back with the customer service people who were able to confirm that there are no CableCards. They want me to reschedule my appointment, but have no way of telling me when CableCards will be available!!!

Fun, huh?


----------



## rudiger

rudiger said:


> I noticed that channel was added over the weekend. No problems here but I can't seem to get any guide data for that channel.


Update: I got a Tivo message that HDNET movies channel had been added today to the lineup. I am now getting guide data for that channel.

rudiger


----------



## MickeS

noppers said:


> I currently have San Antonio Time Warner also, and just finally added HD to our cable package. We noticed that we weren't getting all of the channels as well, so I was assuming it was due to SDV. Does anyone know where to get a comprehensive list of which TWC channels in San Antonio are on SDV?


They have a webpage with the channels listed that you can not receive with CableCARD, but it hasn't been updated in a couple of months:
http://www.timewarnercable.com/SanAntonio/Products/Cable/cablecard/notwithcablecard.html

Your best bet is to call them and ask. I think anything added since that list was updated though is SDV. I have not been able to tune in any of the new channels like HGTV HD.


----------



## JOL

I did a search and couldn't find anything, but does anyone know whether TWC uses single or multi stream cards in Southern California, particularly in Orange County? 

Phonecalls to their customer service is a waste of time - none of the people that I've talked to have any idea what a single v. multistream card is. Just to be safe, I told them that I would need 2 cards.

Someone from TWC is supposed to come over Saturday afternoon to install the cablecard on my Tivo HD, and I'd rather have the multistream card so that I don't get charged for 2 single stream cards (which I think is a ripoff in itself).


----------



## jrjeffrey

alexf5 said:


> WARNING TO ALL WEST LA TIVO PEOPLE!
> Monday evening I called TWC and set up a service appointment for today (Thursday) for the installation of my CableCards.
> 
> I just got a call from the tech assigned to my work order telling me they are out of CableCards, and have been for the past 2 weeks!
> 
> Now I'm back with the customer service people who were able to confirm that there are no CableCards. They want me to reschedule my appointment, but have no way of telling me when CableCards will be available!!!
> 
> Fun, huh?


No fun at all! I am a TWC customer in West Hollywood & I have been dealing with this issue for a month now. I had 3 tech visits over the past month - the first visit, the tech had no cablecards, the next visit he installed 2 cablecards and they were bad, the 3rd visit, a new tech came and told me they would have new cablecards in 3 weeks (unfortunately he did not give me the courtesy of calling me and instead I lost some more hours at work so I could be home for the tech visit).

Today I drove to the Santa Monica TWC office because all my inqueries to Customer Service were futile. I waited in line for 20 minutes & the TWC service person behind the window told me THEY WOULD NOT HAVE CABLECARDS UNTIL AT LEAST JANUARY 2008!

Not only could they not give me an actual date, but she also told me I would have to come back into the office to keep checking to see if the warehouse had new cablecards. She told me if I called customer service they would just send a tech out because they are unaware of the lack of Cablecard inventory.

I have been polite with everyone I've dealt with, but I am honestly at the end of my rope. I am about to return my TiVo HD and just give up. No one at TWC seems to care about helping me. And the way the TWC service person at the office explained it, it sounds like TWC is actually holding out on installing any Cablecards because they have had so many problems.

I wish I knew what to do next. Waiting until January 2008, will negate my ability to return my TiVo since I'm nearing my 30-day return date.

Is anyone else experiencing this ridiculous drama in LA besides us? Has anyone found out more information? Any help or advice is appreciated.


----------



## Interpol

jrjeffrey said:


> Is anyone else experiencing this ridiculous drama in LA besides us? Has anyone found out more information? Any help or advice is appreciated.


See my posts in this thread about my experiences here in the South Bay area of LA. It 'only' took 4 truck roll appointments and 3 visits by installers over a period of 3 weeks to get 3 cablecards installed (2 in the THD, 1 in the TV).

*After my experience, I'm convinced that it's not the cablecards that are bad, it's the installers/techs/customer service reps.* Out of the 3 installers that visited my home, the first 2 had absolutely no idea what the hell they were doing and blamed all connectivity problems on the cards, or a "bad cable line". Never mind that I'd been receiving digital cable using TWC's set-top boxes without any problems for the last 4 years in this house.

The "we're out of cablecards" story has been around since TWC started offering them. For such a reportedly low percentage of TW customers that actually request cablecards, I'm surprised they run out so often.


----------



## jrjeffrey

Interpol said:


> After my experience, I'm convinced that it's not the cablecards that are bad, it's the installers/techs/customer service reps.


No doubt that is a major part of this issue. In fact, all the techs sent out to me have been contractors, not even Time Warner techs. And the last contracted tech was very honest and told me that he was given my ticket by another TWC tech because they knew it was going to be a "problem" visit.

My major problem is I can't seem to get anyone to tell me what is really going on with the CableCards, but I am being asked to wait until January 2008 and MAYBE then they will be able to install them.


----------



## FlyGuy

Purchased two Tivo HD's from Amazon.com. Scheduled appointment with TWC Austin, I had to wait 5 days. The installer arrived and said someone else would be bringing the cards. His office was out this morning. Someone did arrive and brought a stack of cards. I guess they were single stream and multi stream. He placed an M card in each machine. The screens came up with the info, he called in and the picture came on. He seemed to know his way around the Tivo menus and said he had installed them before. He did however need to call his supervisor and make sure that the tivos only needed one M card. I get the local HD channels and the other basics. Re-ran the Guided Setup and it said everything in fine. 

When looking through the channels I found that I was not receiving any of my premium channels. I was aware and told by TWC that there would be those certain channels that I would not get..such as the extra HBO's etc... The problem is I'm not receiving any premiums. Some channels have the Tivo banner that appears and says channel not available. Others are just blank. 

Called for TWC support, I guess she reauthorized me and we talked about how I should be getting some of them such as HBO on 701. Placed me on hold, came back and said everything was fine on their end. She scheduled me for a service call 4 days from now...

Any ideas ?

Thanks for any info !


----------



## zgamer

Anyone in the Milwaukee area experiencing problems with SDV yet? Also how well is it picking up QAM channels in the area without the cable card?


----------



## bananaman

Just had a fairly smooth Series 3 CableCard install in Manhattan . Tech knew what he was doing. Had to wait 20-30mins for each card to update firmware. Tech got bored before the second one finished, so I volunteered to call it in and got it paired myself after he left. All working fine.

TWC could save a lot of Tech time by having the cards updated before sending them out, or by just delaying the update until a few days after the initial install, then it would probably occur 'invisibly'. 

The cards are Scientific Atlanta M-Cards. Will be nice when Series 3 can run with one M-Card.

This is my third CableCard install (Comcast SF, RCN NYC, TWC NYC). All have gone smoothly.


----------



## noname_com

Bought TiVo HD unit Friday from circuit city, called friday afternoon and got an appointment for a truck roll this morning. Tuesday.
Installer called this morning @ 7:35 and asked which Tivo I had. I asked why. He said it determines which cards to bring out. I told him, then I asked are you bringing a multi-stream card out he said yes. KEWL!
He said I was first on the list today. I will post my results after the installation.
Hopefully everything goes smooth. Sounded as if the guy has done these before.


----------



## Midwest User1

zgamer said:


> Anyone in the Milwaukee area experiencing problems with SDV yet? Also how well is it picking up QAM channels in the area without the cable card?


I'm in Waukesha and just recently bought the Series 3 and the HD DVR. I have (2) cable cards in each (single stream as they claim they don't have multi-stream yet). I have the Digipic 1000 and the HD package which is the same lineup I was subscribing to with their HD DVR scientific atlanta box.

So in my case I am not using the QAM channels however I thought I'd let you know that I lost (4) channels that I was receiving with their cable box. I lost ESPN2 HD, TBSHD, HGTVHD, and one other one. The HGTVHD and the othe channel I just started seeing in my Scientific Atlanta box a few days prior to switching to my TIVO setup. I believe those (4) channels that I no longer receive are SDV channels.

Also an FYI that I had to have them re-authorize my (4) cable cards two times before I was getting all of the channels I was supposed to. Also make sure they authorize the cable cards with the channel lineup that you are subsribing to!!!


----------



## EasilyDistracted

I contacted TW today (Buffalo NY area) to ask about getting cable cards for a Tivo. The Rep said that they would install cable cards in HDTVs only...they won't do that for Tivos.

Has anyone else heard of this? Should I call again and see if I get a different story from a different rep?


----------



## timckelley

EasilyDistracted said:


> I contacted TW today (Buffalo NY area) to ask about getting cable cards for a Tivo. The Rep said that they would install cable cards in HDTVs only...they won't do that for Tivos.
> 
> Has anyone else heard of this? Should I call again and see if I get a different story from a different rep?


Wow. What's the point of TiVo selling TiVos that require cable cards, if cable companies aren't willing to let your TiVo have cable cards in them? Wow.

That's a raw deal.


----------



## mercurial

timckelley said:


> Wow. What's the point of TiVo selling TiVos that require cable cards, if cable companies aren't willing to let your TiVo have cable cards in them? Wow.
> 
> That's a raw deal.


Uhm... Tim, the cables companies can't really do that. It's just a stupid rep or them trying to make someone go away because they don't want to deal with it.

EasilyDistracted, call them back and use words like "FCC" and "Complaint" closely together in your conversation...


----------



## Midwest User1

EasilyDistracted said:


> I contacted TW today (Buffalo NY area) to ask about getting cable cards for a Tivo. The Rep said that they would install cable cards in HDTVs only...they won't do that for Tivos.
> 
> Has anyone else heard of this? Should I call again and see if I get a different story from a different rep?


That sounds like a "I'm pissed off that you don't want our cable box" tactic. That is in violation with the FCC requirement they have to offer cable cards for third party devices. I'd call back and request them again and if you get the same response from another rep. then ask them if it's O.K. if you conference on someone from TIVO so they can tell them the same thing. TIVO has a lot more clout to complain about "noncompetitive practices" than you or I do.

It is very irritating that these Cable companys don't think they have to be competitive with the quality of the cable boxes they offer. Let's face it in reality the reason they are losing DVR rental boxes is because they are not offering one that is on the same playing field as the TIVO. A truely competitive company would try to offer a better DVR box not just practice "non competitive" practices. It's only a matter of time to where one of those reps. makes the wrong statement to the wrong person on the end of that phone requesting cable cards to where it ends up all over the media with law suits. Hopefully there will be a rash of attorneys that want TIVO boxes with cable cards that get the run around


----------



## noname_com

Wow that was painless, Installer just left.
Installed a Mcard.
It would have taken less time but the tivo rebooted in the middle of receiving the CC updates twice. I am getting my HD's like disc and espn also.
At first I was not and the installer called and said he needed the discovery channel activated which is where the other HD channels were located on.
About 2 minutes later was getting discHD, espnHD, TBSHD, and others.
This was very painless, and this guy was a contractor.

So I give the overall experience a 8 out 10.

Pleasant


----------



## Midwest User1

noname_com said:


> Wow that was painless, Installer just left.
> Installed a Mcard.
> It would have taken less time but the tivo rebooted in the middle of receiving the CC updates twice. I am getting my HD's like disc and espn also.
> At first I was not and the installer called and said he needed the discovery channel activated which is where the other HD channels were located on.
> About 2 minutes later was getting discHD, espnHD, TBSHD, and others.
> This was very painless, and this guy was a contractor.
> 
> So I give the overall experience a 8 out 10.
> 
> Pleasant


What market are you in that you get the TBSHD channel also? That was one of the channels I lost when I switched to the TIVO in Waukesha, WI. I'm receiving all of the other ones you mentioned just not TBSHD.


----------



## flyboy99

TriplePlay Package pricing problem.

My mcard installation with Time Warner NYC went well enough, but now that I have switched, they are telling me that cablecards are not eligible for TriplePlay package pricing, and they are charging me for everything a la carte.

I'm surprised not to find anything about that here, has anyone else had the same problem? Is anyone getting TriplePlay pricing from Time Warner with a cablecard?


----------



## noname_com

Oh wow flyboy, guess I lucked out. I had triple play before they switched me. I hope they do not come back and try to a la carte me.


Midwest user 1- I did not get a chance to look at every single channel to endsure I was getting them. I did see TBSHD and it seem to be working. I will look again when I get home. The installer said most of the other HD's ( the non switched ones) will come in one at a time. Should be rarther quickly, but I had to get back to work. Being a network administrator seems they cannot do with out you because the boss' daughter's email is down, or they cannot print/scan to the printer, while you in the middle of getting your CC's installed gesh-My stuff is more important - LMAO Just kidding./
Im in the Austin, Tx area. We are a test area for SDV Switched Digital Video. The channels that are switched like espn2HD and a few others I cannot getin hd only in analog. I left my stuff on to see if everything works right. I will post later this evening to see if I still have TBSHD up. There are a few post on here where everything was working then the people were not receiving stuff.

Luckily I had a guy who seems to be knowledgeable. He said he called this morning because its his gas and time and he wanted to make sure he had the right cards for the setup. The first card he put in was giving him a different freq. # and the wrong service telephone number. He yanked it and put another Mcard in. It pulled the right info. He said the other would work, would just be more PITA factor. He was totally expecting to be out of there in an hour. And he would of if my tivo didnt reboot twice on him. I told him I did a little research on this and told him of the horror stories of installers taking 10 hours sometimes . He said he had another tive series 3 that uses only the Scards and he said those were a real pain because of having to pair them. Also it took like 20 minutes to get a person on TWC's end to answer the phone for the installer to call the numbers off to him.


----------



## Combat Medic

flyboy99 said:


> TriplePlay Package pricing problem.
> 
> My mcard installation with Time Warner NYC went well enough, but now that I have switched, they are telling me that cablecards are not eligible for TriplePlay package pricing, and they are charging me for everything a la carte.
> 
> I'm surprised not to find anything about that here, has anyone else had the same problem? Is anyone getting TriplePlay pricing from Time Warner with a cablecard?


TimeWarner gave me a cable box that is sitting in my closet so that I qualify for the TripplePlay.

-Mike


----------



## deancruse

(Finally) bought an HD TV this weekend and a TivoHD - we've been dedicated Tivo fans for years. So, TW told me that the cable card significantly limits the the HD channels as well as the other channels I can receive - obviously trying to get me to use their HD DVR box. I've been reading the posts on SDV and think I understand the basics, but my question is this: Does anyone have a definitive list of channels supported by the cable cards in the Time Warner Austin market? TW is clueless and can't/won't produce such a list. I need to decide whether to return the Tivo and succumb to the TW BS, or enjoy Tivo HD despite the limited channels.


----------



## deancruse

OK - an update. I am reluctantly using the TW Scientific Atlanta 8200HD DVR box until I figure out whether to return the TivoHD or not. It's killing me, but nevertheless... Here's what happened, and it sounds fishy to me.

First thing, I finally got an email from TW Austin with a list of the channels not supported by Tivo cable cards. A big list that includes not only some HD, but other channels as well. 

Second thing, the SA box was not getting several stations including KLRU-2 (PBS), Turner Classic Movies, CMT, Style, Boomerang, CNN HD, Fox Sports HD, TBS HD, A&E HD and more - THE EXACT SAME CHANNELS IN THE LIST NOT SUPPORTED BY THE TIVO CABLE CARDS - no difference. I called TW support and the rep told me he was going to do a remapping of the channels to the cable card in the SA box, and voila! I now get those channels. He also told me that while the SA box also uses a cable card, it uses a different one that the one they install in the TivoHD. I don't know whether to believe him or not.

This seems fishy - the same channels supposedly not supported by the Tivo cards were not initially supported by the TW SA box, but after some magic over the phone, they became active. Could TW just be artificially excluding these channels from Tivo users in an attempt to get us to use their (lame) SA box?

If they could "remap" the channels to the cable card in the SA box, then why can't they do the same thing to the cable cards in the Tivo? If I just take the Multistream card out of the SA box and put it in the Tivo - will it work?

OK - rant over (for now).


----------



## timckelley

This stuff is so complicated, I wonder how the general masses will ever understand all this.


----------



## Midwest User1

deancruse said:


> OK - an update. I am reluctantly using the TW Scientific Atlanta 8200HD DVR box until I figure out whether to return the TivoHD or not. It's killing me, but nevertheless... Here's what happened, and it sounds fishy to me.
> 
> First thing, I finally got an email from TW Austin with a list of the channels not supported by Tivo cable cards. A big list that includes not only some HD, but other channels as well.
> 
> Second thing, the SA box was not getting several stations including KLRU-2 (PBS), Turner Classic Movies, CMT, Style, Boomerang, CNN HD, Fox Sports HD, TBS HD, A&E HD and more - THE EXACT SAME CHANNELS IN THE LIST NOT SUPPORTED BY THE TIVO CABLE CARDS - no difference. I called TW support and the rep told me he was going to do a remapping of the channels to the cable card in the SA box, and voila! I now get those channels. He also told me that while the SA box also uses a cable card, it uses a different one that the one they install in the TivoHD. I don't know whether to believe him or not.
> 
> This seems fishy - the same channels supposedly not supported by the Tivo cards were not initially supported by the TW SA box, but after some magic over the phone, they became active. Could TW just be artificially excluding these channels from Tivo users in an attempt to get us to use their (lame) SA box?
> 
> If they could "remap" the channels to the cable card in the SA box, then why can't they do the same thing to the cable cards in the Tivo? If I just take the Multistream card out of the SA box and put it in the Tivo - will it work?
> 
> OK - rant over (for now).


I had thought the same thing as I had the Scientific Atlanta 8300 HDC DVR (the C stands for cable card). The back of the box stated that the cable card in the 8300 box was a Multi-stream card. I'm not sure if that card would work in the TIVO box but I do know that you CANNOT just take that card and put it into the TIVO box because the card gets authorized with the "Slot ID" of the slot it's going into. So at a minimum if you were to try this the Multi-Stream card from your cable box would have to be re-authroized with the correct "Slot ID" from your TIVO box. The other factor is if the card in their Cable box has some special design that only allows it to work in their box.


----------



## zgamer

Midwest User1 said:


> I'm in Waukesha and just recently bought the Series 3 and the HD DVR. I have (2) cable cards in each (single stream as they claim they don't have multi-stream yet). I have the Digipic 1000 and the HD package which is the same lineup I was subscribing to with their HD DVR scientific atlanta box.
> 
> So in my case I am not using the QAM channels however I thought I'd let you know that I lost (4) channels that I was receiving with their cable box. I lost ESPN2 HD, TBSHD, HGTVHD, and one other one. The HGTVHD and the othe channel I just started seeing in my Scientific Atlanta box a few days prior to switching to my TIVO setup. I believe those (4) channels that I no longer receive are SDV channels.
> 
> Also an FYI that I had to have them re-authorize my (4) cable cards two times before I was getting all of the channels I was supposed to. Also make sure they authorize the cable cards with the channel lineup that you are subsribing to!!!


They do carry m-cards (friend of mine picked one up at the Mayfair office) but have been having supply problems.....plus they can get more out of us each month we have two cards.


----------



## MickeS

deancruse said:


> He also told me that while the SA box also uses a cable card, it uses a different one that the one they install in the TivoHD. I don't know whether to believe him or not.
> 
> ...
> 
> If I just take the Multistream card out of the SA box and put it in the Tivo - will it work?


It is not the CableCARD that enables you to view the SDV channels, it is the device that they are in. That same CableCARD would probably work in your TiVo, but it wouldn't make a difference, because it's the TiVo itself that is the problem. The reason the SDV channels work in the SA box is because the box has two-way capability, not because any difference in the cableCARD.

So the CSR got the gist of it right (you can only get the SDV channels if you use their equipment), just not the details.


----------



## deancruse

Hmm. OK - thanks for the clarification. 

The last TW Austin person I spoke with said I could pick up the cable card(s) and install them myself - no truck roll - although I've heard conflicting reports from different TW employees on this. I'm not doing anything at lunch today, so we'll see.


----------



## noname_com

deancruse said:


> Hmm. OK - thanks for the clarification.
> 
> The last TW Austin person I spoke with said I could pick up the cable card(s) and install them myself - no truck roll - although I've heard conflicting reports from different TW employees on this. I'm not doing anything at lunch today, so we'll see.


Im in austin 78729 zip and they said its a truck roll.

As far as the channels Can you post the list of channels they emails you, or send them to me. via PM.
Thx
Iwas getting TBSHD but when I went home last night it was ot showing up. 
Maybe someone in the apartments requested it when the install was going on so it switched to our area, but its gone now.
Along with several HD channels.

Are the lower channels digital or the higher channels.
Like scifi it like on 58, and 515
are they both digital or not.
or is just the lower one or higher one digital.

What does timewarner mean that tivo customers do not get channel guides?
I get 14 days worth.
instead of the 7 day guide offered via TWC


----------



## noname_com

I just received this from time warner via email.
Figured I would post it here.
Since I was needing it and a few others.

These are the channels you would not receive if you have the series 3 tivo or the tivo HD using TWC in Austin

This is current as of dec 5, 2007


Switched Basic Simulcast Analogs
2 KCWX (Hub AB) 
6 CITY (D1/CP) 
7 Guide (D1) 
7 Guide (D2) 
10 PACT1 (D1/CP) 
11 PACT2 (D1/CP) 
13 KAKW 
14 KADF 
15 ME-TV 
16 PACT3 (D1/CP) 
17 TSTV (D1/CP) 
18 / 380 CSPAN (All but SM/Lock/Lul/Wim) 
19 ACC 
20 / 255 KLRU2 
21 WGN 
22 AISD (D1/CP) 
99 Infor 

Switched Standard Simulcast Analogs 
24 / 270 QVC 
25 / 273 HSN 
28 / 213 WE 
38 / 170 ION 
44 / 355 News 8 Doppler Radar 
44 / 355 Hill Country Radar (Hubs AB, AG) 
64 / 555 Tuner Classic Movies 
70 / 590 CMT 
74 / 219 Style 
77 TWC77

Switched Digital 
102 Disney West RTE 
111 Boomerang 
125 Nick Toons 
217 Soap (Hub AB Only) 
261 LOGO 
274 TV Superstore 
275 Shop NBC 
277 Gems 
278 / 616 Shop Latino 
279 Celebrity Shopping 
281 Americas Auction Network 
284 Shop at Home 
285 Jewelry TV 
295 The Word Network 
348 News 8 Traffic 
358 News 8 Weather 
359 / 609 News 8 Weather Spanish 
363 Fox Business 
408 New 8 NonStop Sports 
436 ESPNU 
527 FoxReality

Switched Sports Pak 
431 Fox Sports Atlantic 
432 Fox Sports Central 
433 Fox Sports Pacific 
434 Fuel 
435 NBA TV 
438 CSTV 
455 Tennis Channel 
460 Speedvision 
471 Verses 
490 Outdoor Channel 

Switched International 
601 CNN Espanol 
602 Canal 24 
604 DocuTVE 
606 CanalSur 
609 / 359 News 8 Weather Spanish 
611 Toon Disney Spanish 
612 Cartoon Spanish 
613 Boomerang Spanish 
614 Sorpresa 
616 / 278 Shop Latino 
617 Fox Sports SW Espanol 
618 ESPN Deportes 
626 TVE International 
629 La Familia 
630 SiTV 
632 Infinito 
633 HTV 
634 Video Rola 
635 Puma 
636 MUN 2 
637 MTV Tres 
640 CineLatino 
644 Discovery Espanol 
645 HITN 
649 EWTN Spanish 
695 Deutche Welle TV (Hub AB only)

Switched HBOs 
708 HBO WEST 
709 HBOPLUS WEST 
710 HBOSIG WEST 
711 HBFAMILY WEST 
712 HBCOMEDY WEST 
713 HBOZONE WEST 
714 HBLATINO WEST

Switched Cinemax 
723 CINEMAX WEST 
724 MORMAX WEST 
725 ACTNMAX WEST 
726 THRILMAX WEST 

Switched Encore 
761 Encore West 

Switched ESPN GamePlan 
901 Sport PPV-1 
902 Sports PPV-2 
903 Sports PPV-3 
904 Sports PPV-4 
905 Sports PPV-5 
906 Sports PPV-6

Switched NBA/MLS 
910 NBA 
911 TEAM1 
912 TEAM2 
913 TEAM3 
914 TEAM4 
915 TEAM5 
916 TEAM6 
917 TEAM7 
918 TEAM8 
919 TEAM9 
1649 TEAM HD

Switched NHL/MLB 
960 Game 1 
961 Game 2 
962 Game 3 
963 Game 4 
964 Game 5 
965 Game 6 
966 Game 7 
967 Game 8 
968 Game 9 
969 Game 10 
970 Game 11 
971 Game 12 
972 Game 13 
973 Game 14 
1648 Game HD 

Switched Playboy
940 Playboy Enhanced 

Switched Adult/PPV 
941 Ten 
942 TenBlox 
943 Ten Clips 
952 IND 2 

Switched HD Digitals 
311 / 1630 CNN HD 
1639 Fox Sports HD 
502 / 1653 TBS HD 
241 / 1660 A&E HD 
572 / 1664 Music HD 

Switched Cinemax HD 
1675 Cinemax HD 

Switched Starz HD
1684 Starz HD 


Now I was getting CNNHD last night hmm weird.


----------



## timckelley

noname_com said:


> Im in austin 78729 zip and they said its a truck roll.


Wow - I'm in your exact zip code (78729) and I'm also a Time Warner customer.


----------



## deancruse

@noname_com: Interesting. That is the same list that would not work for me with the Scientific Atlanta box until they remapped its cable card over the phone. I still think this is fishy.


----------



## noname_com

dean the problem is the tivo box is a one way communication box.
the card maybe open or two way.
The 8300hdc is a box specifically for time warner and comcast and they are open devices that have two communication.

I am by no means an expert on this. I have just been reading these forums for the last week or so. 

Video on demand, ppv, and the other channels in the list are SDV channels which are suppose to only broadcast in your neighborhood when the viewer calls upon it via request (changing to that channel or buying something)
This is why I think at first I was getting tbshd and now I am not. I was also getting CNNHD even last night and now I am not. Which I kinda liked cnn HD 

There are rumors in the mill and a few posted articles that the cable companies are designing an usb dongle for the tivo, and Ive read an article where tivo has hinted towards a 2way communication tivo (series4???)
Its hard to say until something materializes.

I knew I would not be getting most of the channels when I purchased the tivo last week.
I have no need for latino channels, nor VOD, or PPV. I get most of my stuff of of the internet.
missed tv shows etc...
with the desktop plus upgrade 24.95 it allows me to watch them on my tivo.

I had over 45HD channels with DISH before moving down here in august. I never watched any of the other things just locals mainly.

I do think we should get some sort of discount for us not receiving all the programming which we pay for. Maybe if enough subscribers complianed around the states the cablecompanies would move quicker in getting a solutions for us to have all the channels


----------



## timckelley

I don't even have an HD TV yet, but I got an HD TiVo because I figured it was the way of the future, and I was in the market for a new TiVo. If we wind up having to get a S4 TiVo to pick up most of the HD channels, I should have saved my money and gotten a dual tuner S2, and eventually down the road converted to an S4.


----------



## KRKeegan

timckelley said:


> I don't even have an HD TV yet, but I got an HD TiVo because I figured it was the way of the future, and I was in the market for a new TiVo. If we wind up having to get a S4 TiVo to pick up most of the HD channels, I should have saved my money and gotten a dual tuner S2, and eventually down the road converted to an S4.


I did the same thing. Luckily here in LA there are no SDV channels yet. But I will be pretty upset if 2 years from now I need a whole new TiVo again.


----------



## Midwest User1

zgamer said:


> They do carry m-cards (friend of mine picked one up at the Mayfair office) but have been having supply problems.....plus they can get more out of us each month we have two cards.


Thanks for the info. that they do indeed have M-cards. I'll have to randomly check to see if they have those.


----------



## bronsman

I have also had it with TWC here in North Carolina. I bought a TiVo HD DVR a few nights ago and called TWC this morning to see if I could stop by their office and pick up the CableCARDs for my TiVo. After explaining to the guy what a CableCARD was, I was told that yes, I could pick them up at their local office here in Cary. I then lost the guy when I asked him whether they have Multi-Stream or Single-Stream cards. After he asked me to repeat the question, I knew he had no idea what I was talking about again. I just figured I go to the office and take whatever they have, either 1 MS or 2 SS cards.

Made the 30 minute drive to their office and was told that no cards are given out at the offices and to get a CableCARD for TiVo, I would need to call back and schedule a delivery and installation at $42.99. She simply said that I was given wrong information on the phone and they don't even have the cards. No apologies whatsoever.

So I come home tonight, call TWC, wait almost 25 minutes to talk to someone, and after telling him what I want, he tells me all the stuff about me losing most of my HD channels and the guides if I make the move. I then said it's okay and I still want to use my TiVo and need the cards. He them puts me on hold again and comes back 10 minutes later and tells me that TWC does not have the Multi-Stream cards and therefore I would have to get two Single-Stream cards. I said fine. I was then told that I would need to pay two $42.99 fees (~$86 total) for installation because they will be installing two cards. I thought I heard the guy wrong. I ask him again and no BS, he repeats the same thing. I am usually not the angry type but I would have punched the guy if he was in front of me. I then ask to talk to a manager, and then 10 minutes later, this manager, although very nice, tells me the same thing. I told him that I'll think about it and call him back.

Is this crazy or what? Has anyone else experienced this? I would probably happily pay the fee if they had told me that it was $86 for the whole installation but the fact that they are telling me that I would have to pay twice for one installation, is absurd.

I am ready to take back my TiVo to Circuit City.


----------



## MickeS

bronsman said:


> Is this crazy or what? Has anyone else experienced this? I would probably happily pay the fee if they had told me that it was $86 for the whole installation but the fact that they are telling me that I would have to pay twice for one installation, is absurd.


They told me the same thing. I flat out refused, and said I would not be paying them for two installations. They then said "OK, we'll just charge you for one". YMMV.

I hate that the cable companies obviously treat cable card customers with the utmost disrespect.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

bronsman said:


> I am ready to take back my TiVo to Circuit City.


 You have already determined that these people have no idea how cable cards in a TiVo work. They probably think it is two different DVRs instead of one.

So do you wnat the mindless drones of a non caring cable company to win or do you take it further up the food chain at TWC? That is the question.


----------



## mercurial

We're about activate a TiVo HD (we alread have S3s) that we'll be activiating soon. I'm prepare to explain to them I spend a lot of money on my cable services and that they can either work it out (I don't mind pay one fee even though that is a outrageous) but not two.. Last time when I got the two S3's activiated I paid two fees (I think they screwed up).


----------



## JeffRapp

Just adding some reference here - I'm in Lincoln, Nebraska and just added digital cable to my account today to check out some of the HD channels, and to see if Lincoln was using SDV yet - the answer is yes. I can now get HD Theater, TNTHD, and ESPNHD, but ESPN2 and TBSHD are both SDV. To top it off, they're adding a few more in January, and the rep said they'd also be headed towards SDV land - can't wait for the dongle! Hey, here's an idea: how about we get rid of the 17 or so TV shopping channels in analog - how much bandwidth is that?? 

Also, I found 15 channels (1900-1914) that look to be digital simulcasts (Food, HGTV, DIY), but the guide data is TBA on all of them - anybody have any ideas what these are for?


----------



## docnaks

Does anyone know if Oceanic TWC in Hawaii has M-cards?

I haven't bought an S3 or HD yet...(see why at my other post). Essentially, I have a one-time offer by my company for a 100% reimbursement on an S3 or HD w/ lifetime service (since I am an existing subscriber). Unfortunately, this offer will end at the end of this year, so I need to make a decision soon.

Anyway, if Oceanic TWC does offer M-cards, it may sway my decision to get the HD, because of the pricing scheme here (as mentioned in earlier posts, we get charged $2.70 per cable card and an $8 duplication of service charge per card).


----------



## bemorton

Okay, I'm confused, but what's new. The back and forth on the above threads have me thoroughly baffled.

I have TW Austin and they are coming to install cable cards today in our new Tivo HD. I understand that you can still use PPV and such if you keep your cable box, but what does the hookup for that look like? I've not been able to find a diagram anywhere telling me how to do that.

About the "switched" channels that you can't receive with the cable cards. What is "switched" and can I get them if I have TW remap the card over the phone? We have a sony bravia HD TV and HD cable, but the signal is really degraded over the series 2 tivo box, so we were hoping the HD tivo box would help.

Is there anything else I've missed that I shouldn't let TW get away with? 

My brain hurts. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mercurial

bemorton said:


> Okay, I'm confused, but what's new. The back and forth on the above threads have me thoroughly baffled.
> 
> I have TW Austin and they are coming to install cable cards today in our new Tivo HD. I understand that you can still use PPV and such if you keep your cable box, but what does the hookup for that look like? I've not been able to find a diagram anywhere telling me how to do that.


You'd have to keep your cable box and it would be hooked to the TV independently (on another input or through a reciever/switchbox). The TiVo wouldn't connect with it at all. You'd just switch to your cablebox to order and watch PPV. You may also want to check out the Amazon Unbox service through your TiVo HD. You may find it servers your needs as well or better than PPV. Probably depends on what you order- if it's sports, then no, if movies, then maybe.



bemorton said:


> About the "switched" channels that you can't receive with the cable cards. What is "switched" and can I get them if I have TW remap the card over the phone? We have a sony bravia HD TV and HD cable, but the signal is really degraded over the series 2 tivo box, so we were hoping the HD tivo box would help.


There is no way at all for you to get the SDV ("switched") channels with the TiVo HD right now. At some point next year, there is supposed to be a box called a "tuning resolver" that will attach to your TiVo and allow it to get request the SDV channels get tuned.


----------



## MickeS

Just so you know, TWC in San Antonio raised the cost of CableCARDs from $2.00/month to $2.73/month, as of Nov 1st. 36&#37; increase, not much in cents of course... but I guess that's how they get you. So with the "Additional Outlet" charge, I now pay $7.45 + tax/month to them just so I can see the "basic" HD networks in their compressed glory. I really need to get off my ass and find a good antenna...


----------



## deancruse

Went to pick up a Multi-Stream cablecard from the TW Austin office as I was told I could by Harvey on the TW support line, but alas - no joy today. According to the nasty woman behind the counter, a truck roll and $33 is required. Nothing available until next Tues. 

Maybe I'll take the card out of the Scientific Atlanta box this weekend and try it in the Tivo ... just for kicks.


----------



## cableguy763

deancruse said:


> Went to pick up a Multi-Stream cablecard from the TW Austin office as I was told I could by Harvey on the TW support line, but alas - no joy today. According to the nasty woman behind the counter, a truck roll and $33 is required. Nothing available until next Tues.
> 
> Maybe I'll take the card out of the Scientific Atlanta box this weekend and try it in the Tivo ... just for kicks.


Maybe we'll charge you for tampering with our box...just for kicks.


----------



## MickeS

deancruse said:


> Went to pick up a Multi-Stream cablecard from the TW Austin office as I was told I could by Harvey on the TW support line, but alas - no joy today. According to the nasty woman behind the counter, a truck roll and $33 is required. Nothing available until next Tues.
> 
> Maybe I'll take the card out of the Scientific Atlanta box this weekend and try it in the Tivo ... just for kicks.


Bad idea.


----------



## deancruse

Yes I know, bad idea. But, very frustrating. I'll wait until Tuesday and see if they are able to delight me with their awesome customer service.


----------



## Interpol

deancruse said:


> Yes I know, bad idea. But, very frustrating. I'll wait until Tuesday and see if they are able to delight me with their awesome customer service.


You can try it, but keep in mind that if you pull the card out of the cable box and put it in another device, you will likely lose the pairing - so if you put the card back in the cable box, it may no longer function.


----------



## rossbo

deancruse said:


> Went to pick up a Multi-Stream cablecard from the TW Austin office as I was told I could by Harvey on the TW support line, but alas - no joy today. According to the nasty woman behind the counter, a truck roll and $33 is required. Nothing available until next Tues.
> 
> Maybe I'll take the card out of the Scientific Atlanta box this weekend and try it in the Tivo ... just for kicks.


You should be happy and fortunate to have them come by so quicly. TWCKC just scheduled my install for 12/18.


----------



## Sneakyeye44

Midwest User1 said:


> What market are you in that you get the TBSHD channel also? That was one of the channels I lost when I switched to the TIVO in Waukesha, WI. I'm receiving all of the other ones you mentioned just not TBSHD.


Another user in the Milwaukee area and I am in the same boat as you with the single stream card. Based on the posts you made it seems like you are receiving ESPN HD... right now I am not receiving ESPN HD along with a couple of other HD channels and TWC told me that this is another SDV channel. Since I have been getting contradicting responses from TWC lately, I wanted to check in to see if you are getting ESPN HD, or if I misinterpreted your post(s).


----------



## Midwest User1

Sneakyeye44 said:


> Another user in the Milwaukee area and I am in the same boat as you with the single stream card. Based on the posts you made it seems like you are receiving ESPN HD... right now I am not receiving ESPN HD along with a couple of other HD channels and TWC told me that this is another SDV channel. Since I have been getting contradicting responses from TWC lately, I wanted to check in to see if you are getting ESPN HD, or if I misinterpreted your post(s).


Yes I am getting ESPH HD just not ESPH 2 HD. I was not getting it right away though so what I did was call the number that is listed in the TIVO guide menu (time warner number) and had them Re-authorize my (4) cable cards with the channel lineup that I subscribe to. I had them do that (2) times in total after the technician had left.

The technician who installed my cable cards even noticed that on my order the person who set up my installation had listed it as a "downgrade in service" which is why I was not getting the channels. They first authroized my cable cards with the basic service only, which is *not* what I had requested. When the tech. first left I was not getting ANY of the HD package channels (ESPNHD, Discovery HD, HDNET, HDMovies, etc.). However after I called them and asked them to re-autorize all of my cable cards with the Digipic 1000 and the HD package I started getting those channels. They actually had to do this twice before I got all of the channels that I should have.

My guess is that when they authorized your cable cards they DID NOT authorize them with the HD package which ESPN HD is part of. I subsribe to their Digipic 1000 package along with the HD package. If you happen to have those same packages then call them and ask them to re-authorize all of your cable cards with those packages. Then check to see if your getting those channels and if your not getting ALL of them ask the rep. to re-authorize them again. That is what worked for myself.

The only HD channels I lost due to the SDV were: ESPN2 HD,TBSHD, A&EHD, & HGTVHD

I hope that helps you out.


----------



## RackZozing

I'm a Brighthouse customer in Indianapolis. CNNHD among others were recently added but they don't show up. CS told me they were unavailable over cable card but didn't specifically say SDV. Can someone tell me if that's what's happened and what other Indy channels are going to disappear because of that?


----------



## gamo62

MickeS said:


> Just so you know, TWC in San Antonio raised the cost of CableCARDs from $2.00/month to $2.73/month, as of Nov 1st. 36% increase, not much in cents of course... but I guess that's how they get you. So with the "Additional Outlet" charge, I now pay $7.45 + tax/month to them just so I can see the "basic" HD networks in their compressed glory. I really need to get off my ass and find a good antenna...


Are you talking about additional outlet charge for another TiVo? Because i thought the cable companies could not charge for additional outlets inside the house.


----------



## SoonerOrLater

TWC Southern California (Calabasas, Agoura Hills): 
One Motorola M-Card: $1.72/month

After 4 weeks and 4 technician visits, I finally have a working M-Card in my TiVo HD DVR.
All previous techs (3rd party service companies) had brought S-Cards (although the work order specified M-Card) that were either not working properly, or the tech didn't know how to set them up with TiVo (or the TW tech at the call center didn't know). :down:
I kept getting conflicting responses from TW customer service: some were saying M-Cards were not available, others were saying they had received them. The 3rd party techs had never heard about M-Cards. :down:
It took a supervisor 1 hour to set it up (some HD channels were missing).

But, now I have an M-Card that's working. 

Now, if TiVo could fix the video blackout bug...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=365824


----------



## MickeS

gamo62 said:


> Are you talking about additional outlet charge for another TiVo? Because i thought the cable companies could not charge for additional outlets inside the house.


They call each CableCARD an additional digital outlet, no matter if they are physically connected to the same outlet or not. That was the explanation I was given, and seems to match what others have said in the forum. Not much to do about that, I guess, but if the S3 could use M-cards, it would remove the additional outlet charge, as well as the second CableCARD fee.


----------



## InkBlot

Another recent covert to HD in Dallas here.

Picked up my TiVoHD from Circuit City on Thursday, and TWC had a guy out on Saturday to install my cablecard. Oddly, the phone rep told me they only use S-Cards, but the technician said the only stock M-Cards anymore. I said, no prob for me!

The technician seemed comfortable enough with TiVo's, but he did hood-wink me in one area. Got the card in, saw a few channels, but when some of my higher channels were still black he said, "don't worry, it can take up to 8 hrs for all of them to come in." Unfortunately, I let him escape before see those channels and after a day they still weren't around. 

I called Saturday night, and quickly figured out the rep had no clue about cablecards. He was working off a script, which began with "pop the cc out and back in." I didn't like this idea (everything about pairing had me scared, altho I know understand that poping a card out and back into the same slot is OK) so I let him go.

Called back today, and found someone more knowledgable. First off the bat, the tech said, "let me send another hit to it." This didn't work at, and he tried a few more times. We got to chatting, and I asked him, "What can you send to my card from there?"

He said, "I can send a hit, a validate, a revalidate, and an initialization. The initialize is the 'biggest' thing I can send, but they tell me I shouldn't have to do that." I'd been checking the cablecard menus in my TiVo, and comparing it with these forums. My mcard shows "Val:V" which I took to mean validated, but it showed "Auth:MP" which I took to mean not authenticated. Some other thread here said an init should fix it, so I asked the tech to try the initialzation. He did, and in about a minute or so all my channels came up.

So, life is good again and I'm liking my new TiVoHD.

InkBlot


----------



## Sneakyeye44

Midwest User1 said:


> Yes I am getting ESPH HD just not ESPH 2 HD. I was not getting it right away though so what I did was call the number that is listed in the TIVO guide menu (time warner number) and had them Re-authorize my (4) cable cards with the channel lineup that I subscribe to. I had them do that (2) times in total after the technician had left.
> 
> The technician who installed my cable cards even noticed that on my order the person who set up my installation had listed it as a "downgrade in service" which is why I was not getting the channels. They first authroized my cable cards with the basic service only, which is *not* what I had requested. When the tech. first left I was not getting ANY of the HD package channels (ESPNHD, Discovery HD, HDNET, HDMovies, etc.). However after I called them and asked them to re-autorize all of my cable cards with the Digipic 1000 and the HD package I started getting those channels. They actually had to do this twice before I got all of the channels that I should have.
> 
> My guess is that when they authorized your cable cards they DID NOT authorize them with the HD package which ESPN HD is part of. I subsribe to their Digipic 1000 package along with the HD package. If you happen to have those same packages then call them and ask them to re-authorize all of your cable cards with those packages. Then check to see if your getting those channels and if your not getting ALL of them ask the rep. to re-authorize them again. That is what worked for myself.
> 
> The only HD channels I lost due to the SDV were: ESPN2 HD,TBSHD, A&EHD, & HGTVHD
> 
> I hope that helps you out.


Thanks for replying... I actually opened a live chat with TWC the other day explaining this and it was painful. One minute I was not suppose to get those channels the next minute I was. It is very frusterating. I'll give the local cust support a call and have them re-autorize my two cards.

Thanks


----------



## sglynn

Midwest User1 said:


> Thanks for the info. that they do indeed have M-cards. I'll have to randomly check to see if they have those.


Hello. I'm in Glendale (part of Time Warner hell) with a TiVo3 series on one TV and an 8300HD on the other. Is there anyone you know who has the ability to go to On Demand channels with a TiVo, whether it's equipped with 2 cable cards or with one M card? Or is this simply not possible because of the DVR rather than the type of cable card? And if one M card will run the TiVo and provide the same channel availability as two regular cable cards, what is the advantage beyond the possible savings of $1.75/month (which seems paltry next to the $34 I was charged for installation of the cards).

Thanks for any advice you can provide.


----------



## JYoung

SoonerOrLater said:


> TWC Southern California (Calabasas, Agoura Hills):
> One Motorola M-Card: $1.72/month
> 
> After 4 weeks and 4 technician visits, I finally have a working M-Card in my TiVo HD DVR.
> All previous techs (3rd party service companies) had brought S-Cards (although the work order specified M-Card) that were either not working properly, or the tech didn't know how to set them up with TiVo (or the TW tech at the call center didn't know). :down:
> I kept getting conflicting responses from TW customer service: some were saying M-Cards were not available, others were saying they had received them. The 3rd party techs had never heard about M-Cards. :down:
> It took a supervisor 1 hour to set it up (some HD channels were missing).
> 
> But, now I have an M-Card that's working.


I thought that was $1.75 per month for the cable card.
If you don't mind my asking, what tier of service do you have and what additional charges are they saying are associated with the cable card rental?
(There are stories of being charged for extra digital outlets with CableCards and I'm almost sure that they'll try to tell me that the Digital Cable package is required.)

I'm in the East San Fernando Valley and am not looking forward to dealing with Time-Warner on the CableCard issue.


----------



## JYoung

sglynn said:


> Hello. I'm in Glendale (part of Time Warner hell) with a TiVo3 series on one TV and an 8300HD on the other. Is there anyone you know who has the ability to go to On Demand channels with a TiVo, whether it's equipped with 2 cable cards or with one M card? Or is this simply not possible because of the DVR rather than the type of cable card? And if one M card will run the TiVo and provide the same channel availability as two regular cable cards, what is the advantage beyond the possible savings of $1.75/month (which seems paltry next to the $34 I was charged for installation of the cards).


Other than one less possible thing to go wrong and another opportunity to charge extra for another digital outlet?
Not much.
I'm pretty sure you need the STB to do On Demand and PPV.

Be aware that the Series 3 cannot not use M-Cards in multi-stream mode. You need two cards on a Series 3 to get both tuners going be they M-Cards or S-Cards.
The TiVo HD can use M-Cards in multi-stream mode though.


----------



## rvanderwerf

so with these SVC channels on TW Austin... if I keep a HD box at my house enabled, will my Tivo then get those channels? Is that why some people see stuff like CNNHD come and go?

I have one of their HD DVR (8300 I think) that I just picked up from their office. It says 'not authorized', however I can get Discovery HD, TBSHD, A&EHD, TNTHD, Music HD, ESPN HD and other lower channels just fine, with no tv guide. They are already scheduled to come out on thursday to remove my traps (I had analog cable before this) and install their lame phone service. I'm think I'm willing to pay a couple bucks extra to leave me a HD box instead of the DVR if it means those SVC channels appear on my tivo HD- or is that a pipe dream? Should I call them now to ask them to bring a multistream cablecard or just ask right before the come out? I just bought the HD tivo after I initially scheduled the service call - now I am reading about I won't get half the HD channels because of the SVC thing. ugh.


----------



## Midwest User1

sglynn said:


> Hello. I'm in Glendale (part of Time Warner hell) with a TiVo3 series on one TV and an 8300HD on the other. Is there anyone you know who has the ability to go to On Demand channels with a TiVo, whether it's equipped with 2 cable cards or with one M card? Or is this simply not possible because of the DVR rather than the type of cable card? And if one M card will run the TiVo and provide the same channel availability as two regular cable cards, what is the advantage beyond the possible savings of $1.75/month (which seems paltry next to the $34 I was charged for installation of the cards).
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can provide.


My understanding is that it's the TIVO box that is the reason that you CANNOT get the PPV or VOD channels. Those channels require 2-way communication from the box and the TIVO box cannot do this at this time. I had asked TIVO tech. support about that and they stated that it's a legal issue right now (i.e. they are not legally allowed to make a 2-way communication device yet). Now whether that's true or not I'm not sure.

The Multi-stream cards from what I understand just allow you to have (1) cable card and still record (2) different shows at the same time. That way you don't have to pay rent for (2) single stream cards. I believe that the TIVO Series 3 would still require two M-cars though but the TIVO HD box could utilize (1) M-card.


----------



## Midwest User1

rvanderwerf said:


> so with these SVC channels on TW Austin... if I keep a HD box at my house enabled, will my Tivo then get those channels? Is that why some people see stuff like CNNHD come and go?
> 
> I have one of their HD DVR (8300 I think) that I just picked up from their office. It says 'not authorized', however I can get Discovery HD, TBSHD, A&EHD, TNTHD, Music HD, ESPN HD and other lower channels just fine, with no tv guide. They are already scheduled to come out on thursday to remove my traps (I had analog cable before this) and install their lame phone service. I'm think I'm willing to pay a couple bucks extra to leave me a HD box instead of the DVR if it means those SVC channels appear on my tivo HD- or is that a pipe dream? Should I call them now to ask them to bring a multistream cablecard or just ask right before the come out? I just bought the HD tivo after I initially scheduled the service call - now I am reading about I won't get half the HD channels because of the SVC thing. ugh.


If you keep one of the Time Warner cable boxes then only the TV that that box is connected to will get all of the HD channels. TIVO and Time Warner are supposed to be coming out with a "Tuner Resolver" by mid 2008 which is an external device that would allow the TIVO boxes to receive the SDV channels. When that device will actually become available to us is yet to be sceen.


----------



## rvanderwerf

I guess I'll keep a regular HD box until this mythical "Tuner Resolver" comes out.


----------



## cnelson42

I recently purchased a Tivo Series 3 HD DVR. I had Time Warner install 2 cable cards.

Much to my surprise I discovered that I can ONLY view or record from a single channel at a time if the channel number is over 99. i.e., above the basic service range of 1 to 99.

Shouldn't I be able to record or view 2 channels above channel 99 at the same time with a 2 cable card installation in my Series 3 Tivo?????

Chuck


----------



## deancruse

Well, I thought I'd see if they would delight me with their awesome customer service. Alas, no dice. And, I really tried to keep a positive attitude. Really.

Technician showed up today (a contractor) with a Scientific Atlanta MultiStream card. Installed it, and they say everything looks good on the TWC Austin side, but all I get is black channels. He had other appointments to make, and he only came with one card (he said that was all they would give him), so he left and told me to be patient - it could take up to 2 days (!) for the chanels to load. That has to be nonsense.

So, still with black channels, I called TWC Austin tonight and she unpaired the cablecard and then re-paired it. I rebooted the Tivo and still no channels. She said she'd call me back in 15 minutes to see if anything had changed, but of course she was lying - no call back ever came.

Anyway, looks like I'm going to need another tech to visit, but can anyone point me to a good tutorial on what the various diagnostic and CableCard screens mean? The people on the phone (so far) haven't been able to decipher them for me, and I'd kind of like to know what's really going on.


----------



## rvanderwerf

deancruse said:


> Well, I thought I'd see if they would delight me with their awesome customer service. Alas, no dice. And, I really tried to keep a positive attitude. Really.
> 
> Technician showed up today (a contractor) with a Scientific Atlanta MultiStream card. Installed it, and they say everything looks good on the TWC Austin side, but all I get is black channels. He had other appointments to make, and he only came with one card (he said that was all they would give him), so he left and told me to be patient - it could take up to 2 days (!) for the chanels to load. That has to be nonsense.
> 
> So, still with black channels, I called TWC Austin tonight and she unpaired the cablecard and then re-paired it. I rebooted the Tivo and still no channels. She said she'd call me back in 15 minutes to see if anything had changed, but of course she was lying - no call back ever came.
> 
> Anyway, looks like I'm going to need another tech to visit, but can anyone point me to a good tutorial on what the various diagnostic and CableCard screens mean? The people on the phone (so far) haven't been able to decipher them for me, and I'd kind of like to know what's really going on.


awesome, I can't wait for my TWC austin visit on thursday. I'm so not excited. A friend of mine said you can request certain techs, he said he had to request a certain tech when they came back to get anything to happen. Unfortunately I don't have his name.


----------



## cableguy763

rvanderwerf said:


> awesome, I can't wait for my TWC austin visit on thursday. I'm so not excited. A friend of mine said you can request certain techs, he said he had to request a certain tech when they came back to get anything to happen. Unfortunately I don't have his name.


Maybe it was Larry?


----------



## cab2

Midwest User1 said:


> If you keep one of the Time Warner cable boxes then only the TV that that box is connected to will get all of the HD channels. TIVO and Time Warner are supposed to be coming out with a "Tuner Resolver" by mid 2008 which is an external device that would allow the TIVO boxes to receive the SDV channels. When that device will actually become available to us is yet to be sceen.


hmm, are you sure? I'd bet you are right, but I thought that the SDV setup (maybe it's just my area) worked by 'node'. In other words, neighborhood hub. I might be using the wrong terms here. I know that multiple houses are connected to the head end through some hub device. These devices normally serve x number of houses on a street.

My understanding was that if my neighbor and I were on the same hub / node, and he requested an sdv channel, I would get it as well. Of course I have not tested this yet, but that was what I was told by multiple people. I know my s3 tivo has occasionaly recorded something on an SDV channel and I was surprised to see the recording in the list, since I know most of the SDV channels in my area.


----------



## ChileHead

I got my mcard installed yesterday (Time Warner Rochester.) After all the bad stories I was afraid of what might happen. The installer hadn't done a TiVo before, so that made me a little more nervous. 

But after he was on the phone for about 10-15 minutes, everything seemed to work. No problems, no return truck roll (yet at least!)

TW Rochester charges $2.70 per card, so I was waiting to get the card until they supported the mcard, which they recently told me they did. Prior to this, I was using the antenna for all my HD recording, but my signal is "iffy".


----------



## Midwest User1

cnelson42 said:


> I recently purchased a Tivo Series 3 HD DVR. I had Time Warner install 2 cable cards.
> 
> Much to my surprise I discovered that I can ONLY view or record from a single channel at a time if the channel number is over 99. i.e., above the basic service range of 1 to 99.
> 
> Shouldn't I be able to record or view 2 channels above channel 99 at the same time with a 2 cable card installation in my Series 3 Tivo?????
> 
> Chuck


Just based on your summary it sounds like they may not have authorized both cards with the same channel line up. If you can record and watch channels above 99 on one card and not the other then that might be what happened.

Try this: Go to a channel above 99 and once on that channel hit pause and then the "live tv" button. That will switch you to the other cable card and then try to go to a channel above 99. If you cannot then I bet that particular cable card was not authorized with the same channel lineup. If this happens when you try this you'll have to call TimeWarner and have them re-authorize that card with the same channel lineup that you have on the first card.


----------



## Midwest User1

cableguy763 said:


> Maybe it was Larry?


Question for you as I think you work for TimeWarner. First of all thanks for assisting members of the TIVO community.

With my TIVO HD box (27 days old) and (2) Single stream cable cards I was getting "stuttering video" after about 2 weeks of use. The best example I can give is on ESPN HD when the scores are scrolling accross the bottom it wasn't scolling smooth as it was "stuttering". The picture was also doing this of course. So I forced a reboot of the TIVO box and all was fine. After two days now the stuttering is back and comes and goes from time to time. My question is do you think it's more likely to be the TIVO box or the cable cards? Also I had the TW techs. test my signal strength when they installed the cable cards so that is not the issue. I have tried switching HDMI cables and the results were the same. I have a replacement TIVO box being sent to me but I wanted to get your opinion if this could possibly be a cable card issue.


----------



## cableguy763

Midwest User1 said:


> Question for you as I think you work for TimeWarner. First of all thanks for assisting members of the TIVO community.
> 
> With my TIVO HD box (27 days old) and (2) Single stream cable cards I was getting "stuttering video" after about 2 weeks of use. The best example I can give is on ESPN HD when the scores are scrolling accross the bottom it wasn't scolling smooth as it was "stuttering". The picture was also doing this of course. So I forced a reboot of the TIVO box and all was fine. After two days now the stuttering is back and comes and goes from time to time. My question is do you think it's more likely to be the TIVO box or the cable cards? Also I had the TW techs. test my signal strength when they installed the cable cards so that is not the issue. I have tried switching HDMI cables and the results were the same. I have a replacement TIVO box being sent to me but I wanted to get your opinion if this could possibly be a cable card issue.


I see this issue on my plasma with a SA8300, so I don't think it's the tivo. It could very easily be espn. How long does the stuttering last on your setup? Mine will do it for maybe 15 seconds then clear up on it's own. Do other crawlers like cnn or foxnews do this?


----------



## Midwest User1

cableguy763 said:


> I see this issue on my plasma with a SA8300, so I don't think it's the tivo. It could very easily be espn. How long does the stuttering last on your setup? Mine will do it for maybe 15 seconds then clear up on it's own. Do other crawlers like cnn or foxnews do this?


It last for about 5-10 seconds now after the reboot but prior to the reboot it was on for more than 15 seconds at times. With the SA8300 I had just had prior to the TIVO box this NEVER happened. Also when I noticed it on ESPN HD I would switch to another HD channel and then a NON HD channel to see if it was happening and it was happening on other HD channels as well but I don't remember noticing it on NON HD Channels.

Another factor is that I also have a Series 3 TIVO in my theater room and I NEVER saw this happening in that room because I did go in there to check when I was noticing it on my upstairs TIVO HD unit. Therefore that led me to think it was either the TIVO box or the cable cards upstairs.


----------



## cableguy763

Midwest User1 said:


> It last for about 5-10 seconds now after the reboot but prior to the reboot it was on for more than 15 seconds at times. With the SA8300 I had just had prior to the TIVO box this NEVER happened. Also when I noticed it on ESPN HD I would switch to another HD channel and then a NON HD channel to see if it was happening and it was happening on other HD channels as well but I don't remember noticing it on NON HD Channels.
> 
> Another factor is that I also have a Series 3 TIVO in my theater room and I NEVER saw this happening in that room because I did go in there to check when I was noticing it on my upstairs TIVO HD unit. Therefore that led me to think it was either the TIVO box or the cable cards upstairs.


Sounds like you have a good one. When you rewind in the buffer is it still there? You can also try hooking it up composite to see if it is there in sd.


----------



## Midwest User1

cableguy763 said:


> Sounds like you have a good one. When you rewind in the buffer is it still there? You can also try hooking it up composite to see if it is there in sd.


From your knoweldge about cable cards if the cable card itself is not working properly is it usually NOT working at all or do they have quirky intermittent issues also like I've described? I know it's more difficult to know with cable cards since they are not nearly as mainstream as the TW boxes are. Therefore there's not a lot of history out in the market yet. I never checked if the issue was still there by playing it off of the hard drive (i.e. having it record the program at that time by hitting pause, rewind etc.) I'll have to try that when I notice it again. Anyway thanks for taking the time to offer up suggestions as it's nice to see a TW employee trying to help users have the best experience that they can!!!!


----------



## trol1374

Here is my story for TW-San Antonio (new Braunfels) for my new TivoHD. I called the TW number to see about getting a cable card and was told I could go by my local office to pick it up. I go to the office and clerk had to ask someone else what a CC was. Then told me someone has to come out and put it in. I said they told me on the phone I could do it myself. Person looked around office and said they didn't have any in stock (she would have given it to me). Said someone will be sent to my house with one and set appt for the next day. I asked about the price and was told NO charge for them coming out since I was told I could pick it up at the office. Mcard cost $2.73. I finished explaining to the clerk about making sure they bring the Mcard. 
Next day, contract person shows up and thinks he is installing a multi cable outlet. Told him what I was suppose to get and he never heard of it. He called his boss, who called someone and was told someone has to go to warehouse to get one. I was told that someone would call me back and tech left. No one called and I called them, said someone was going to warehouse, yada yada and would be out today (its now 4pm). By 7pm I call again due to no show and after being on hold and transferred around, I'm told my work order had been closed since no one made it to the warehouse in time. Gripe session with the CS guy and getting a few extra's for my wasted time, they set a new appt for the next day.
Next day (today), tech shows up. I verify it is a Mcard, show him where to plug it in. He knew to write down the appropriate numbers and called the mother ship. TivoHD recognized the card and I followed the directions for the restart. Tech was nice enough to wait around for the long reboot to make sure all was well. After reboot, I now have my Tivo!!!
Signed the work order and verified I wasn't charged the service call.
I'm a true and blue Replaytv person, who is now trying Tivo due to HD. I like the extras that come with it and I'm impressed so far.


----------



## Four Tiv0s

Hi all,

My loving wife purchased a TivoHD for my birthday. I must say that my first thoughts are varied. The clarity is better than my series2, but this thing needs a CableCard to truly shine. This means that Tivo is relying on the vagaries of TWC customer support. This is a dicey bet to begin with.

Which leads to: The Time Warner Cable Card Nightmare

I called yesterday afternoon, and spoke to customer service rep: Trevor (service code Charlie37) This is actually how he answered the phone; quaint isn't it? I told him that I would like to order an M CableCard. He said that they can't specify which cards the techs grab and it would just be "luck of the draw" (Does he live in the old west or a war movie?) He added that each card would be $6.95 per month!! In response to my snickering, he suggested that I go pick up the CC at the TWC store. Finally, something that I can do.

I arrived at the TWC store directly from work; you know dressed to impress&#8230; The two women in the store were very friendly; though, they were completely clueless. They told me that they never have them, but the other store might. Thirty minutes of cross-town traffic later, I arrived at the other store. After standing in line for twenty minutes, I was told that they have cable cards in stock, but they are only for exchanges. That's right, "We have them, but we can't give them to you." I was in shock, as customer-service-man-C37 (Hereafter known as CSMC37) claimed I could pick it up. After the tantric conversation with Kimke, (It felt like verbal Kama Sutra; that is, it was totally convoluted with things going every which way and not quite satisfying.) it became clear that I was lied to by both CSMC37 and the two women in the first TWC store.

So, I have some questions (Perhaps Rhetorical?)

Is it company policy to lie to customers? 
Why make people drive around town?
Will the technician bring an M CableCard?
Why is it more than twice the price that anyone else in the forum has been quoted?


----------



## trol1374

4tvo, I posted above your's and had a different experience. They didn't have a problem at all by me asking for the "M" instead of "S" card. That is an extremely high price for the card that they are charging you. I would call the main # for your area and then ask how much the cards cost. 
It has been my experience that you never know what/who your gonna get at an office location. If you can deal with someone via their main number, you would have better success.
Maybe add what area you are in, there might be others in your area and can tell you what they paid.


----------



## cableguy763

Midwest User1 said:


> From your knoweldge about cable cards if the cable card itself is not working properly is it usually NOT working at all or do they have quirky intermittent issues also like I've described? I know it's more difficult to know with cable cards since they are not nearly as mainstream as the TW boxes are. Therefore there's not a lot of history out in the market yet. I never checked if the issue was still there by playing it off of the hard drive (i.e. having it record the program at that time by hitting pause, rewind etc.) I'll have to try that when I notice it again. Anyway thanks for taking the time to offer up suggestions as it's nice to see a TW employee trying to help users have the best experience that they can!!!!


Of all the cablecard problems I have seen, 90% of them are not being paired correctly/account not balanced correctly. Not a problem of the card itself. The rest of the time is when the headend does a firmware upgrade and the card has bad signal going to it that interferes with the card taking the upgrade,thus getting halfway through it and hosing the card. Only then does the card have to be replaced. There is just not that much going on in the card itself to "break".


----------



## JYoung

Four Tiv0s said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My loving wife purchased a TivoHD for my birthday. I must say that my first thoughts are varied.
> Why does this thing not support standard TV? I understand that this is a device for the future, but why not support the current technology? This means that Tivo is relying on the vagaries of TWC customer support. This is a dicey bet to begin with.


Ok, I'll bite. How does the TiVo HD not support standard TV? It will display on standard definition televisions and works out of the box with OTA signals and standard analog cable.



Four Tiv0s said:


> <Ordeal snipped>
> 
> So, I have some questions (Perhaps Rhetorical?)
> 
> Is it company policy to lie to customers?
> Why make people drive around town?


That is rhetorical.
And this is part of the reason why I'm not in a rush to get Cablecards



Four Tiv0s said:


> Will the technician bring an M CableCard?


Who knows? There have been reports that they are out of Cablecards until January.



Four Tiv0s said:


> Why is it more than twice the price that anyone else in the forum has been quoted?


You can find Time-Warner's pricing guides below:
http://www.timewarnerla.com/pricingGuides/

For West Hollywood, Cablecards are $1.75 per card per month. Just like most areas of Los Angeles.


----------



## Midwest User1

Four Tiv0s said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My loving wife purchased a TivoHD for my birthday. I must say that my first thoughts are varied.
> Why does this thing not support standard TV? I understand that this is a device for the future, but why not support the current technology? This means that Tivo is relying on the vagaries of TWC customer support. This is a dicey bet to begin with.
> 
> Which leads to: The Time Warner Cable Card Nightmare
> 
> I called yesterday afternoon, and spoke to customer service rep: Trevor (service code Charlie37) This is actually how he answered the phone; quaint isn't it? I told him that I would like to order an M CableCard. He said that they can't specify which cards the techs grab and it would just be "luck of the draw" (Does he live in the old west or a war movie?) He added that each card would be $6.95 per month!! In response to my snickering, he suggested that I go pick up the CC at the TWC store. Finally, something that I can do.
> 
> I arrived at the TWC store directly from work; you know dressed to impress&#8230; The two women in the store were very friendly; though, they were completely clueless. They told me that they never have them, but the other store might. Thirty minutes of cross-town traffic later, I arrived at the other store. After standing in line for twenty minutes, I was told that they have cable cards in stock, but they are only for exchanges. That's right, "We have them, but we can't give them to you." I was in shock, as customer-service-man-C37 (Hereafter known as CSMC37) claimed I could pick it up. After the tantric conversation with Kimke, (It felt like verbal Kama Sutra; that is, it was totally convoluted with things going every which way and not quite satisfying.) it became clear that I was lied to by both CSMC37 and the two women in the first TWC store.
> 
> So, I have some questions (Perhaps Rhetorical?)
> 
> Is it company policy to lie to customers?
> Why make people drive around town?
> Will the technician bring an M CableCard?
> Why is it more than twice the price that anyone else in the forum has been quoted?


This, and many other users experiences, just show that Time Warner upper managment seems to have minimal involvement (if any at all) with making sure there's consistency with there employees that interface with customers. I'm very confident though that it's only a matter of time that some of the TW employees treat customers with enough disregard before they pick the wrong customer. I can't wait for someone that works in the media or the legal field to get that kind of treatment. Apparently some of the TW staff aren't aware of the fact that there is indeed competition and they are "HIGHLY" contributing to customers leaving the minute that they can. The Telco's are ramping up fairly agressively with offering their TV packages throughout the country. Of course there's already the Satellite company's.

The bottom line is people buy from people when you get to the basics and I won't feel sorry for any of those staff when they get downsized due to too many lost customers. Cableguy 763 can't make up for all of those other employees that are creating miserable experiences for customers.


----------



## UFGators

Clam_Alert said:


> Well, TWC (Manahattan South) came out to me yesterday despite the fight I had with them last week about scheduling an appointment (see prior post). I must say that I am very pleased with the install process.
> 
> First, although I rescheduled from a 12-4pm block to a 2-6pm block, the technician came at about 1:30. I told her I could race home, but she said she would just take her lunch and get back to me at 2:30. Perfect.
> 
> When she came in, I immediately started asking whether the cable cards were new etc. She was familiar with all of the issues and responded with a big smile that she had a brand new multi-stream card that they just started rolling out for 3d party hardware in NYC. Popped the card in, called the powers that be, and tested a few channels in HD and premium on both tuners. Everything worked, she gave me a few tips about using the Tivo and checking the cable card status (her tips would have ben good had I not known them already), and she left. Ran guided setup again, and I was good to go.
> 
> The only little hiccup was last night when the card started going through a firmware update. Once the update completed, the Tivo's GUI worked over a black screen, but no recordings would play and there was no live TV. I waited more than an hour and nothing happened, so I reset the box. It started up perfectly. Finally a happy customer


(RE: TWC Manhattan & TivoHD)

The same thing happened to me when I called Time Warner Cable in Manhattan today. After getting bounced around to few times before finally landed with a rep that could place the order to have Cable Cards installed, she roadblocked me by saying that TWC only support Series 3 (models CD648250A/B). I was then forwarded to Customer Service who gave me the same spiel. Long story short, I ran out of time I had to spend on the phone with the CSR so I decided I'd call back when I had more time and could do more research.

So I just called back later in the day--this time armed with knowledge to ask for the M-Cards and to threaten reporting them to the FCC. Well, the CSR I got this time was clearly LESS knowledgeable about Cable Cards, but WAS able to place the order and I'm now scheduled for early next week! Not a single mention of Tivo model numbers (and I did tell her that the cards were for Tivo). Unbelievable. I did have her specifically note the need for M-Cards in the order notes.

Fingers crossed and I'll report back my results next week. I hope my install goes as well as yours.

Lessons learned from here and other posts when dealing with TWC Manhattan:
1) If they tell you only Series 3 is support, they're wrong
2) If your CSR won't place the order, keep calling back until you get one that will
3) Feel free to reference the FCC requirement that they must give you a CableCard
4) If all else fails, tell them you have a Series 3 (if you have TivoHD)


----------



## tarrow

My ongoing nightmare with Time Warner Cable... (NorthEast Ohio) 3+ months now

Place order for HD Tivo through Amazon. Scheduled delivery 7 days.

Place order for Cable Card with Time Warner. They can scheduled it for 2 days (Tivo won't be there by then) or I can come by and pick up a card (yes you know where this is going)

Tivo arrives in 2 days

I stop by local Time Warner office to pick up a card. Told that I can not do that, they have to be scheduled. Their nearest install date is 14 days out. I schedule an appointment.

I wait 14 days.

Time Warner does not show. does not have any record of me having an appointment, but reminds me I can come by my local office and pick up a cable card.

Once again stop in at a different office, am told that these can not be picked up at a local office, I need to schedule an appointment. Nearest install date is 17 days out.

I wait 16 days. Get a call from Time Warner. They have no cable cards. Reschedule for 12 days additional

I wait 12 more days

Tech shows up with an M-Card spends 3 hours trying to get it to work without any success. Analog channels only work. Promises a supervisor will call me.

Wait 2 days. Supervisor tells me I'm the first person in a 40 mile radius to request an M-Card. Says they only have "one or two" in the 250 miles between Pittsburgh, Toledo, and Columbus. I have a hard time believing it. Promise the engineers will keep working on the problem.

Wait 3 days. The engineers can't make it work. They send a tech with an "assortment" of cards to try and make it work. Tech was here almost 6 hours. He tried 2-3 more M-Cards was not able to make any of them work. The tech finally get one single stream card to view our local channels in HD. They can't put a 2nd single stream card in the machine, because "the billing software doesn't know how to support 2 cable cards in one device"

They "Think it may be the Tivo at fault" though I highly doubt it...

The only channels that work with the single stream card are our local HD channels (I'm assuming the ones that are unencrypted) ESPNHD, Discovery HD, TBS etc all show about 2-3 seconds of video (sometimes with sound, sometimes not) and then freeze. This also happens with some digital tier standard definition channels, others simply just don't show up.

I'm not holding out much hope. The one good thing is that I've come to love the Tivo, and even with just the standard definition recordings it's light years ahead of the DVR that Time Warner sells.

It's sad, I'm looking to move closer to Downtown Cleveland, and as I'm looking what areas to move to, one of the first things I look at is weather or not they have Time Warner or somebody else. I won't be stuck with them again.


----------



## brickers

tarrow said:


> . . . as I'm looking what areas to move to, one of the first things I look at is weather or not they have Time Warner or somebody else. I won't be stuck with them again.


Oh, I sure agree with that. From now on, I'm never living anyplace that requires me to have cable. What kills me the most is that TW must know thousands of people hate them (try googling "time warner sucks" and see how many responses come up) and apparently don't care. If I had any other option (other than not watching TV ), I'd be out immediately.


----------



## MonkeySuitMan

The cable guy installed two cards and things almost work. I'm missing some basic cable channels and some higher digital channels. I don't get Bravo, Boom, TNT, ToonNetwork. For channels like Bravo, I get the signal on one card and not on the other.

The cable techs that come to the house seem to have a problem teching this issue. Has anyone had this problem successfully remedied. And if so, do you remember how so I can walk the cable guy through the process.


----------



## trol1374

MonkeySuitMan said:


> The cable guy installed two cards and things almost work. I'm missing some basic cable channels and some higher digital channels. I don't get Bravo, Boom, TNT, ToonNetwork. For channels like Bravo, I get the signal on one card and not on the other.
> 
> The cable techs that come to the house seem to have a problem teching this issue. Has anyone had this problem successfully remedied. And if so, do you remember how so I can walk the cable guy through the process.


 Here is a possible reason if your referring to HD channels. I know TNTHD won't work, I don't know about the others. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357703


----------



## cableguy763

MonkeySuitMan said:


> The cable guy installed two cards and things almost work. I'm missing some basic cable channels and some higher digital channels. I don't get Bravo, Boom, TNT, ToonNetwork. For channels like Bravo, I get the signal on one card and not on the other.
> 
> The cable techs that come to the house seem to have a problem teching this issue. Has anyone had this problem successfully remedied. And if so, do you remember how so I can walk the cable guy through the process.


You are not SOL as the previous poster has implied. Sounds like the one card is provisioned correctly, while the other just needs to be fixed. Depending on where you are located, some of these might be SDV.


----------



## Four Tiv0s

Jyoung,

Thank you for showing me the error in my ways. 

Standard Definition coax from the wall looks great, and it will keep me happy until the CC comes. After 10 years in IT, I should know to check the cables. oops.


----------



## JYoung

Four Tiv0s said:


> Jyoung,
> 
> Thank you for showing me the error in my ways.
> 
> Standard Definition coax from the wall looks great, and it will keep me happy until the CC comes. After 10 years in IT, I should know to check the cables. oops.


You're welcome.

As a fellow IT worker, I've made that mistake myself in the past.


----------



## Peter000

TW NYC just added a bunch of new HD channels! Included:

MTV HD
History HD
A&E HD
Food HD
LMN(?) HD
Home Garden HD
National Geographic HD (not sure this is new... it's not listed in the New Channel message, but there)
Golf VS? (I don't know what the VS stands for, and it doesn't have an HD signifier)
TMC HD
NHL HD

The problem is, the only new one I'm getting is the NG channel.

I wonder if they're just not completely rolled out yet, and TiVo jumped the gun.


----------



## bananaman

Peter000 said:


> TW NYC just added a bunch of new HD channels! Included:
> 
> MTV HD
> History HD
> A&E HD
> Food HD
> LMN(?) HD
> Home Garden HD
> National Geographic HD (not sure this is new... it's not listed in the New Channel message, but there)
> Golf VS? (I don't know what the VS stands for, and it doesn't have an HD signifier)
> TMC HD
> NHL HD
> 
> The problem is, the only new one I'm getting is the NG channel.
> 
> I wonder if they're just not completely rolled out yet, and TiVo jumped the gun.


The new HD channels are "Woodside, Queens (ACQ) only".

NGHD is already part of the TWC NYC lineup.

I'm looking forward to the new HD channels being available everywhere... might be time to ad that eSATA disk.


----------



## deancruse

OK - finally in business, thanks to one amazing TWC employee who is apparently a Tivo fan as well. Not sure if I should give him public kudos, lest his employers come down on him for supporting a non-TW box, even though his customer service was exemplary. Apparently, the person (from the head unit team) had to hit my card in order for it to get associated properly with my account and pick up premium and HD channels.

Throughout this process (from acquiring the TivoHD to finally getting up and running) I dealt with 10 different TWC Austin personnel, not counting the people to which these people talked. Of the 10, 4 were either incredibly rude or flat out lied to me, 4 didn't have correct information even though they thought they did, 1 was very knowledgable but unable to complete the job due to others being in meetings (no lie!), and 1 was an absolute rockstar, not only knowing exactly what needed to be done to get me working, but even proactively reaching out to help me without my asking. Even with that (thanks again , man), 80% of the people with whom I interacted provided unacceptable service. Pretty unbelievable.

In my company, if 40% of my employees were rude or lied to customers, I would be out of business. They would also be summarily fired. If another 40% were not adequately trained to support my customers, I would fire the person running the group. 

Any wonder TWC has lost over $16 billion in market value over the past year?


----------



## SCSIRAID

deancruse said:


> OK - finally in business, thanks to one amazing TWC employee who is apparently a Tivo fan as well. Not sure if I should give him public kudos, lest his employers come down on him for supporting a non-TW box, even though his customer service was exemplary. Apparently, the person (from the head unit team) had to hit my card in order for it to get associated properly with my account and pick up premium and HD channels.
> 
> Throughout this process (from acquiring the TivoHD to finally getting up and running) I dealt with 10 different TWC Austin personnel, not counting the people to which these people talked. Of the 10, 4 were either incredibly rude or flat out lied to me, 4 didn't have correct information even though they thought they did, 1 was very knowledgable but unable to complete the job due to others being in meetings (no lie!), and 1 was an absolute rockstar, not only knowing exactly what needed to be done to get me working, but even proactively reaching out to help me without my asking. Even with that (thanks again , man), 80% of the people with whom I interacted provided unacceptable service. Pretty unbelievable.
> 
> In my company, if 40% of my employees were rude or lied to customers, I would be out of business. They would also be summarily fired. If another 40% were not adequately trained to support my customers, I would fire the person running the group.
> 
> Any wonder TWC has lost over $16 billion in market value over the past year?


The rockstar was probably our own cableguy763


----------



## JYoung

Peter000 said:


> TW NYC just added a bunch of new HD channels! Included:
> 
> MTV HD
> History HD
> A&E HD
> Food HD
> LMN(?) HD
> Home Garden HD
> National Geographic HD (not sure this is new... it's not listed in the New Channel message, but there)
> Golf VS? (I don't know what the VS stands for, and it doesn't have an HD signifier)
> TMC HD
> NHL HD
> 
> The problem is, the only new one I'm getting is the NG channel.
> 
> I wonder if they're just not completely rolled out yet, and TiVo jumped the gun.


Any chance those are SDV channels?


----------



## JYoung

Got a mailing from Time-Warner today pushing their "All the Best Package".
Looks like they raised the rates from $99.95 to $114.95 a month.


----------



## JOL

My CC install has been an absolute nightmare (just like everyone else here). During the first appointment, the tech said that he was their "go-to guy" for cable card installs. After 2 hours, however, I was still not receiving a number of my HD channels as well as some other non-HD channels (such as Fox Soccer Channel, which I subscribe to via the Variety Tier). 

They sent another guy out this morning at 8am (I had specifically requested M-cards this time). He also claimed to be well-versed with cablecard installs. After 30 minutes of fiddling around, he told me that it was a TiVo issue, and that there was nothing he could do. Instead, I would have to call TiVo and have them walk me through the fix. After he left, I called TiVo only to be told that the reason that so many of my channels was missing was that the second card had to be reauthorized, which is something that the cable company handles. 

I called TWC, and the woman told me to bring my S-cards in to be exchanged for new cards, and I explained to her that I had been told (by their own people) that an authorized tech would have to install the cablecards and that I couldn't do it myself. Finally, she told me that an order had gone out requesting that a tech come back to my apartment to fix the cablecard issue. This time, I will insist that the guy just install the M-Card rather than take his word that it's a TiVo problem - it seems like the TWC (and perhaps the TiVo) guys are just passing the buck because someone doesn't know what the hell is going on. The best part of it all? I called them around 10am, and they told me that I have to sit at home and wait for someone to come out between 10am and 7pm. Wonderful.

Also, the TWC tech said that he had spoken to his supervisor, who is a cable "veteran," and that his supervisor informed him that cablecard subscribers would no longer be able to receive any HD channel over 413, which is pretty much all of the HD channels other than the local channels. What the hell is that all about? If this is true, it seems as if TWC is simply trying to push its subscribers towards using their boxes. Can someone shed some light on this issue?


----------



## cableguy763

JOL, here is quite a bit of info on why you are missing or going to be missing a bunch of HD channels (a lot to read, but the first post has most of the info): http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357703


----------



## JOL

I have read a few of the posts regarding SDV, but I am still confused - are all of Time Warner's HD channels (in Orange County, CA) now on SDV? That seems ridiculous, given that I am paying for a service where I don't even receive what I am paying for. If one or two channels were missing, I could accept that - but all of my HD channels (other than local channels)?

According to that link that you posted, FIOS isn't affected at all by SDV. Maybe that's the way to go. Anyone have any experience with FIOS? I wouldn't mind switching over to FIOS for internet and TV and then Vonage for my phone service.


----------



## cableguy763

From you earlier post, you are missing most of the channels because your cablecards aren't authorized to get encrypted channels. Once they get authorized, you will get most of them. I can't tell you off the top of my head (Orange county isn't using SDV yet), but cablecard customers should get just about every HD channel they offer. From this link: http://www.timewarnercable.com/Corporate/Products/DigitalCable/HDTVpage.html they say at the very bottom that *not all services are available to cablecard subscribers


----------



## JOL

Since one of the two S-cards aren't authorized (according to TiVo), wouldn't it be simpler for everyone involved if the TWC guys just install one M-card (so that they'd only have to worry about problems with one card v. two)?

In any case, I'm sure that everyone here would agree that it's frustrating that we pay TWC good money for X number of channels but, because we use cablecards, we only get Y number of channels. That doesn't seem right, does it?

Now, does FIOS have this same problem with cablecards?


----------



## mmcgown

Hello cableguy763,

You seem to be the expert on TWC Austin.....I'm expecting the tech on Tuesday the 18th to install two cards in my TiVo HD. I've had the same experiences as others in this forum.....first told I could pick up the cards and install them myself......misquoted prices......and no definitive answer on whether I will be getting a single M-card or two separate cards.

Do you know if Austin TWC installs M-cards? And, except for the extra $2.65/month, does it make a difference whether I have one M-card or two standard cards?

Here's hoping I get a tech who's done this install a few hundred times and knows the ropes!


----------



## cableguy763

mmcgown said:


> Hello cableguy763,
> 
> You seem to be the expert on TWC Austin.....I'm expecting the tech on Tuesday the 18th to install two cards in my TiVo HD. I've had the same experiences as others in this forum.....first told I could pick up the cards and install them myself......misquoted prices......and no definitive answer on whether I will be getting a single M-card or two separate cards.
> 
> Do you know if Austin TWC installs M-cards? And, except for the extra $2.65/month, does it make a difference whether I have one M-card or two standard cards?
> 
> Here's hoping I get a tech who's done this install a few hundred times and knows the ropes!


Austin definitely has M cards. I believe that is all they are issuing these days. You will only need one M card for your TivoHD. Most of our techs have really gotten it together this last year. You are just seeing understandably frustrated people venting on this forum. People that had successful installs are busy watching their new tivo, not posting on this forum. If you have any problems at all, or any questions, let me know and we will get it worked out.


----------



## mmcgown

Absolutely! I'll let you know how it goes--good or bad!


----------



## cab2

cableguy763 said:


> Austin definitely has M cards. I believe that is all they are issuing these days. You will only need one M card for your TivoHD. Most of our techs have really gotten it together this last year. You are just seeing understandably frustrated people venting on this forum. People that had successful installs are busy watching their new tivo, not posting on this forum. If you have any problems at all, or any questions, let me know and we will get it worked out.


And I gotta say I think much of what austin has 'gotten it together' has to have been because of cableguy! Thanks a bunch sir. You are a shining star in TWC Austin, amidst a pool of 'other' classes of people. I was relatively lucky a year ago when my S3 was installed in that we didn't have any significant problems in my install. I've been following this thread since day one and it amazes me the problems some folks have had and how lucky I was. Cableguy this is no reflection on you, but it sure seems like TWC has some serious training problems. I really do appreciate everything you have done for everyone here, and for your company, to smooth out the bumps. I hope santa drops something very nice in your stocking.


----------



## JOL

It seems like the training problems aren't isolated to Austin. I called Time Warner this morning because the tech who was supposed to come back yesterday to install my M-Card never called (or showed up). 

As you recall, the tech told me that TWC Orange County was no longer broadcasting anything other than my local HD channels if I used a cablecard.

Anyway, I told the tech support lady over the phone what had happened, and she was able to reauthorize my second cablecard and VOILA! I am now receiving most of my missing channels, including the HD channels that the tech said I could no longer receive. I noticed that ESPN2 HD is still missing, but at least I am now getting most of my channels. It seems like a lot of these techs are not trained in how to use cablecards, and are given bad information which they pass onto their customers.

However, I did ask that a tech come back and install the M-Card like I originally requested.


----------



## whiteshaft

Hey all. Been reading this thread for a while now in anticipation of getting my own TivoHD hooked up; I will say that this board has been a valuable resource and having that information and knowledge really helps with the unholy mess of the installation process.

I purchased my TivoHD and wireless-G adapter two weeks ago (from this site -- great price!!) and called TW to ask about the cards. The rep informed me that installs were very delayed right now but I could pick up the cards at the TW store here in Van Nuys -- which was totally BS. Note to anyone who lives in LA: you can't pick up cards. If someone tells you that you can, chances are the person at the store will say NO. No two people at TW will ever give you the same answer on anything. That's okay though, because you don't want to install them yourself. 

One week later: it took 3 different guys, two days and a stack of cards to get things up and running. The first guy was a contractor and didn't stick around to properly test all the channels (contractors get paid by the job). I was only receiving the basic channels and the rep told me to wait a couple hours for the expanded and pay channels to "download." But I knew this was wrong because the card screen had a lot of NOs and KEY_MISSING where there should have been YES's and SUBSCRIBED. So I wait two hours then call back, asking the rep to try and re-pair the cards (I had called Tivo in the interim and this was their suggestion.) No dice, so they dispatched another installer for later the same day. This guy was TW and he really knew his stuff; he came in with a whole stack of cards and got the one tech on the phone that he knew was able to help him. He told me that there were a lot of good techs on during the day but at night you're lucky to get anyone good on the phone to help with activation. Unfortunately, he had several dead cards and despite their knowledge and elevating the situation to "Tier 3" status (Defcon 3?) we still had nothing better than basic cable channels. Finally the installer had a eureka moment and asked the tech to check the queue: every time a cable box or card is activated it sends a request to the central office; when things get busy the newest requests get put into a queue to wait their turn. Well the queue had 1500 requests in it, so clearly mine was somewhere near the end! By this time it was nearly 7:30 and the tech was about to leave so the installer told me to wait until morning to see if the cards activated when the queue cleared. By midnight one of the cards finally showed SUBSCRIBED and I had all my channels including HD but the other one was still showing only basic channels. Another TW guy came out the next day with new cards but before he tried any of them we restarted the TiVo and the second card finally activated.

I feel like nobody really knows how to work with the cable cards properly yet, or else the whole standard is a bit flawed and needs revision. They're not an easy plug-n-play solution, especially when interfacing with the cable companies' network. If you're lucky you'll get a dedicated installer who knows a good tech he can call. The guy also told me that some installers don't label the bad cards or write down the error codes on them, so that keeps bad cards in circulation. To their credit though, TW apologized for the bad info, waived the install fee, and kept sending people out until the problem was resolved. And at no time did anyone tell me they didn't have cable cards or try to sell me their crappy Skivo box, so that's something.

And HD TV looks AWESOME:up:


----------



## lgoree

After much back and forth, the inflexibility and incompetence of TWC NYC customer service technical support continues. 

Replacement Tivo Series 3, same working cable cards. No EMMs received. Called to reauthorize same cable cards with new Host IDs. "We'll send out a technician." 

"To do what?" I ask. 

"To get the new Host IDs" she replied.

"Oh, that is simple" and I gave her the new Host IDs. Heck, the screen even says, "This screen is displayed on behalf of your cable provider" and says, "In order to start service for this device, please contact customer service..." and nicely gives you the CableCARD number and HOST ID. How simple is this for someone at TWC to simply enter into the screen and send me my EMMs. 

My guess is that it is a union thing. Have to keep up the number of service calls since having a customer just providing information on the screen might make the technician obsolete. 

Please, let me have Fios in Manhattan, if only to open up some competition to simulate better customer service. I shouldn't have to stay home for four hours, waiting for a repair person, who will come in, look at my screen, write down the HOST IDs that I already gave them and call them in with the cable card numbers they already have. Betcha the guy comes with new cable cards and I have to argue with him not to pull out the working cards and have to talk him through the process!!

With TWCNYC is is never easy.


----------



## mmcgown

Eagle tech Joel S. installed first single card (he had no M-cards)........never got authorization. Later, another Eagle tech John arrived with M-card. After multiple hits, authorization received, but EMM has stayed at zero, so no premium channels. Call to TWC tech today says requires another tech visit, but I don't see why. Agreed to do so anyway, but what's the point?

TWC phone tech today says I will never get HBO because it is switched video, and says I will never get any SV channels on an M-card.

Asked me if customer service rep had told me that upfront--I laughed.

Any suggestions?


FYI re my setup: one wall jack; half split to cable box for Tivo2 (lo-def); other half split to Tivo3HD.

Question: I asked customer support whether it mattered that I had a cable box and cablecards coming off the same jack. Of course, they said NO because they had no idea what I was asking. Do you think it matters?--that is, do you think splitting into the box may interfere with the card signal?

Any and all help is appreciated.

This is what I get for being an early-adopter/guinea-pig!

PS--tech Joel was super A+. I think any problems he had were only related to "downtown techs" not able to push the right buttons.


----------



## cableguy763

mmcgowan-
I just sent you a pm. Look it over and I can get you fixed in like two minutes. East coast HBO's are not sdv, neither is HBO HD.


----------



## timckelley

Wow, cableguy is a great Austin resource for this thread. I'm glad I live in his city.


----------



## cableguy763

cableguy763 said:


> mmcgowan-
> I just sent you a pm. Look it over and I can get you fixed in like two minutes. East coast HBO's are not sdv, neither is HBO HD.


mmcgowan-
Check your channels now. Everything should be working.


----------



## Deinonych

timckelley said:


> Wow, cableguy is a great Austin resource for this thread. I'm glad I live in his city.


Same here. Someone at TW give this guy a raise!


----------



## Distortedloop

whiteshaft said:


> ...
> I feel like nobody really knows how to work with the cable cards properly yet, or else the whole standard is a bit flawed and needs revision. They're not an easy plug-n-play solution, especially when interfacing with the cable companies' network. If you're lucky you'll get a dedicated installer who knows a good tech he can call. ...To their credit though, TW apologized for the bad info, waived the install fee, and kept sending people out until the problem was resolved.


Wow, your experience is soooo different from mine with TWC in the San Fernando Valley. It took them ten days to get here when I ordered (no cablecards in stock), but the installer was in and out in under 30 minutes - most of that time was testing the cable line to qualify for a card install.

The installer anticipated problems, and a second installer showed up to help just in case, but it went quickly no problems. He installed the first card, called dispatch with the info off the TiVo screen, did the same with the second card, tested a few channels and left.

Painless.

Never a thought of an installation fee, but I was an existing customer. Perhaps you were a new customer? I've never been charged for any service call in 20 years of this cable service (through a couple of providers).

I'm confused with the number of channels that showed a "you need a TWC cable box to view this channel", but are now coming in. I think I know the answer to that, but that's for another thread I think.


----------



## IMFletcher

I've got TWC in Austin, which of course has a lot of SDV. However, its been limited to a few random HD's (like espn2hd) and the west coast hbo's. however, today all hbo's and all HD's except the standard networks stopped working. i get a black screen on every hbo (701+) and everything above 1600. did something change? did they go all SDV? My 30 day return period is up this week, so gotta make the choice asap.


----------



## cableguy763

IMFletcher said:


> I've got TWC in Austin, which of course has a lot of SDV. However, its been limited to a few random HD's (like espn2hd) and the west coast hbo's. however, today all hbo's and all HD's except the standard networks stopped working. i get a black screen on every hbo (701+) and everything above 1600. did something change? did they go all SDV? My 30 day return period is up this week, so gotta make the choice asap.


They DID NOT go all sdv. Please check under the cable card diagnostic screens and see if you have "CP Auth Received". Sounds like you have lost your pairing authorization. If you have "Waiting for CP Auth", that would explain the problem.


----------



## IMFletcher

a reboot seems to have addressed this. so odd how often this tivo requires a reboot - sort of makes the twc dvr stand out as reliable. oh well. thanks for the response, very much appreciated.


----------



## cableguy763

IMFletcher said:


> a reboot seems to have addressed this. so odd how often this tivo requires a reboot - sort of makes the twc dvr stand out as reliable. oh well. thanks for the response, very much appreciated.


I have never had to reboot my S3. If you live in Round Rock or Cedar Park, some maintenance was done over night that could possibly have affected your tivo. I cannot say for sure. If a simple reboot was the fix, what's the big deal? I am sure every owner of a windows pc can speculate about the same thing.


----------



## cab2

cableguy763 said:


> I am sure every owner of a windows pc can speculate about the same thing.


after all these years, oh boy, can I relate to that statement~!


----------



## dmband

does anyone know if i can use a cable card(s) AND a cable box , explorer 3250hd

what i want to do is be able to record 2 shows at once AND get All the channels 

as many of you know some channels like ESPNu and ESPN2hd are "two way" single channels and don't work on cable cards

i am thinking it will work as long as i don't try and record a "two way" single at the same time as a cable card channel but does anyone know for sure?
thanks


----------



## SCSIRAID

dmband said:


> does anyone know if i can use a cable card(s) AND a cable box , explorer 3250hd
> 
> what i want to do is be able to record 2 shows at once AND get All the channels
> 
> as many of you know some channels like ESPNu and ESPN2hd are "two way" single channels and don't work on cable cards
> 
> i am thinking it will work as long as i don't try and record a "two way" single at the same time as a cable card channel but does anyone know for sure?
> thanks


Wont work... S3 & THD only record from its internal tuners. There are no 'inputs' other than cable and antenna coax.


----------



## dmband

SCSIRAID said:


> Wont work... S3 & THD only record from its internal tuners. There are no 'inputs' other than cable and antenna coax.


so i could run a cable from the box to the tivohd, just like i do now with my series 2

or are you saying it wouldn't record it in HD?

thanks

so currently i have this set up..
cable > cable box > tv (input 1)
and
cable > cable box > series 2 > tv (input 2)

of course my series 2 only records in SD but it gets and records all the channels


----------



## SCSIRAID

dmband said:


> so i could run a cable from the box to the tivohd, just like i do now with my series 2
> 
> or are you saying it wouldn't record it in HD?
> 
> thanks
> 
> so currently i have this set up..
> cable > cable box > tv (input 1)
> and
> cable > cable box > series 2 > tv (input 2)
> 
> of course my series 2 only records in SD but it gets and records all the channels


S3 & THD have no IR blaster to control external devices. They are designed to connect to an antenna or cableco cable. Putting a device like a STB or an S2 between the cableco and the S3/THD is just not going to work correctly.


----------



## dmband

SCSIRAID said:


> S3 & THD have no IR blaster to control external devices. They are designed to connect to an antenna or cableco cable. Putting a device like a STB or an S2 between the cableco and the S3/THD is just not going to work correctly.


ahh gotcha, since no IR you couldn't change the channel to the ones "blocked"


----------



## cab2

dmband said:


> ahh gotcha, since no IR you couldn't change the channel to the ones "blocked"


I suppose, you could do the cable box and the S3 / THD, but you would have to make them 2 seperate paths to your tv. The cable company box would have to be it's own connection to your tv, and controlled seperately. That would give you access to the SDV channels, but other than that, I'm not sure I see the purpose. The tivo box would not even know about your cable box, so if you wanted to watch something on the cable box, it's real time watching. To me, I don't see the sense, unless there is a SDV channel you absolutely must have.


----------



## whiteshaft

Distortedloop said:


> Wow, your experience is soooo different from mine with TWC in the San Fernando Valley... The installer anticipated problems, and a second installer showed up to help just in case, but it went quickly no problems. He installed the first card, called dispatch with the info off the TiVo screen, did the same with the second card, tested a few channels and left... Painless.


I think in these situations it's always YMMV. Had TW sent my second guy (the smart one) in the earlier part of the day I probably would have been fine. But he got here with a couple bad cards just when the activation requests were backing up so his efforts were doomed. But all is well now, no complaints with the cable service itself.

Are you sure you weren't charged for a "trip fee"? It showed up on my bill, which was then credited back to me; would have been 19.95. I'm also a little ticked that my old Adelphia package has finally gone away, as TW chose the installation date of my cards to officially switch me over to their tiers system; my next bill was going to be huge because they were going to charge a partial bill for my old cable package plus two tiers and four premium channels! I called in and cut out quite a few that we weren't watching anyway...


----------



## JasonReiser

It took some patience, but my Tivo HD is setup and working with a single Multistream card from Time Warner in New York City ( TWCNYC ). The first available appointment for a cablecard tech was almost a full month of waiting, but TW gave me some free paid channels for a month as an apology. The first appointment came, and a very knowledgeable tech came with an M-card as requested, but the cards he had weren't properly provisioned in the system. After trying 3 or 4 cards, they left me with one and hoped to fix the problem remotely.

Not surprisingly, the problem couldn't be fixed on their end, and I needed a properly provisioned card. The same tech came out responding to a new troubleshooting appointment about a week later, and he came with a working and previously tested card. (I suspect the generous tip I gave the week before may have helped.)

Anyway... just wanted to report success in NYC with Time Warner and a Multistream card. It took some time, but it works great and I'm very happy. Still getting used the the intricacies of the interface and in some ways find the ReplayTV it replaces to be much more logical, but you can't beat the High Def signal.

- Jason


----------



## rvanderwerf

cableguy763 said:


> Maybe it was Larry?


hey Austin cableguy, got my Mcard installed on the first try, a contractor named Mike came out (said it was his last day) and initially told me it takes trying 15-16 cards to get it to work, but I guess I was lucky. No idea why it would take that many unless the bookkeeping on that stuff is all whacked.

Anyways in Austin, is there a way to get TBS and TNT and the HDNET channels on my tivo-hd? Are all those switched? I get all of them on my regular HD box.


----------



## cab2

rvanderwerf said:


> hey Austin cableguy, got my Mcard installed on the first try, a contractor named Mike came out (said it was his last day) and initially told me it takes trying 15-16 cards to get it to work, but I guess I was lucky. No idea why it would take that many unless the bookkeeping on that stuff is all whacked.
> 
> Anyways in Austin, is there a way to get TBS and TNT and the HDNET channels on my tivo-hd? Are all those switched? I get all of them on my regular HD box.


Last I knew, TBS and TNT are SDV and the HDNET channels are not.


----------



## ADGrant

I just had a MCard installed today by TWC Manhattan. Some channels are working, some are not. The card receives EMMs and some of the working channels are premiums (HBO and Showtime). The tech did not stick around long enough to ensure all channels were working. 
Called TWC after a couple of hours and they want to send another tech out.


----------



## mack89464

Los Angeles - TiVo Series 3 - awful service from Time Warner.

One of my CableCARDS failed in my TiVo series 3.
I phoned 4 days ago and explained to a guy on the phone what the problem was. One of the cards shows all programming - the other card only shows up as far as 32. The guy on the phone kept telling me to visit www.zap2it.com to look at what programming was available (I'm not joking). So I hung up and called back to a brighter technician who booked a service call for me.

Service call disaster.

Today, Sunday Dec 23 I was supposed to have a visit between 10-12pm. No one showed up and I called the support center at 12.01. The lady I spoke to said the technician was on his way and would be there "any minute now". 45 minutes later he hadn't arrived so I called again and spoke with Giovanni. He explained that I would be put on hold while he spoke to his supervisor to see what was happening. He put me on hold and 25 minutes later the phone line went dead.

Finally around 2pm the two technicians show up. They had no call sheet for the job and had no idea why they were there. I explain that it is a CableCARD issue and they said "oh - we'll never get this working today - there is no one good working back in IS on a Sunday"

They come in - look at my setup and decide its better not to try installing anything as, after speaking to someone back at base, its decided that there is no one available to help that them is competent with the new Motorala "M" cards. I supposedly have 2 older cards that are no longer supported.

They left without doing anything and have promised me they will return on Thursday at 9am. We'll wait and see if that actually happens. The two technicians were nice guys and very friendly but it appeared that they were stuck with no one at the other end (dispatch?!?) who could activate the cards reliably.

Time Warner continues to suck as a company with poor customer service and horrible phone support when you call in.

I'll post a follow up if they show up on Thursday and actually install the cards.


----------



## losclrk

New question regarding Time Warner . . . at least I haven't seen it answered yet.

We have had Tivo for four years, but bought a HD TV and added a Time Warner DVR to our household to get HD, and moved our Tivo to a different room. Now we've decided that there is no DVR like Tivo and we have ordered a new Tivo. Do I have to call Time Warner to help make my tivo work, or can I use the Tivo from the DVR, as though the DVR were just a cable box?

I really have had nothing but troubles getting things to work with Time Warner and I would like to avoid having them visit me again, if possible. If we had any other options in our area besides Time Warner, we would switch as soon as possible.


----------



## ldudek

losclrk said:


> New question regarding Time Warner . . . at least I haven't seen it answered yet.
> 
> We have had Tivo for four years, but bought a HD TV and added a Time Warner DVR to our household to get HD, and moved our Tivo to a different room. Now we've decided that there is no DVR like Tivo and we have ordered a new Tivo. Do I have to call Time Warner to help make my tivo work, or can I use the Tivo from the DVR, as though the DVR were just a cable box?
> 
> I really have had nothing but troubles getting things to work with Time Warner and I would like to avoid having them visit me again, if possible. If we had any other options in our area besides Time Warner, we would switch as soon as possible.


You don't mention what kind of TiVo you ordered. Is it HD capable like the S3 or TiVo HD? If so, you will want to get cable cards for it. For those you probably will have to request an install from TW or you might get lucky and be able to pick them up yourselves and do your own install.


----------



## Rick Texas

Here is my story, and I'm sticking to it! LOL!
I live in Temple, Texas, just north of Austin.
I bought my Tivo HD two weeks ago and had to wait until last Saturday to have my two cablecards installed. My first notion that something was wrong, the installer wanted me to pull my TV away from the wall. I explained that the cablecards were going in the Tivo, and he said he had never installed cablecards before this visit. He was not a Time Warner employee, but a contractor that normally would do a normal cable installation. He was a great guy, and I helped him with a lot of the installation. After he finally got both cards to marry the Tivo and TV he left. Well, I was getting all of my digital channels EXCEPT the one I watch all weekend. My TV never leaves the Food Network on the weekend. This is very strange because this is on channel 42, which I wouldn't think would be a problem. I also can not receive any of the West Coast HBO's or a whole list of HD channels that were just setup a couple of weeks ago. When I called Time Warner before ordering the Tivo, to find out what I would or would not get in the way of channels, I was promised that I would receive all of the channels I currently received, except the On-Demand channels, or the Pay-Per-View channels, which was not a problem for me. When I called Time Warner, the guy was very helpful in trying different methods to get everything reset, but nothing worked. I have a guy coming out next Monday to see if he can fix it. He will be a Time Warner employee, so I am hopeful everything will work out for me. I split my cable coming out of the wall and ran it into the back of the TV, so I can receive the Food Network until they can make it work through the Tivo.


----------



## kingcull

After 3 tech visits, success finally. My advice, as others have also said, is to make sure that the "SA Cablecard CP Info" screen shows "Auth Status: CP Auth Received" and the "SA Cablecard CA" screen shows that "EMMs Processed" is not 0. You may still get all of your premium channels while the tech is there, but if "EMMs Processed" shows "0" then they will go away in a few hours. 

The problem with TWCNYC is not the techs (who are very helpful) but the dispatchers back in the office who do not know how to authorize the cards properly.

My long national nightmare is finally over!


----------



## segert

TW contractor installer came out on 12/26 to install CC's in new Series 3 HD. He installed both cards, but couldn't get the second one to function as it showed in the system as allocated to another customer, so I said that I can live with just one for the short-run.

On his way out the cable guy said that the remaining premium channels should be available in an hour or so. An hour came and went and no picture/video on any of the "CNN" or premium channels. Re-did the TiVo guided setup per the instructions. Broadcast and simulcast HD does work, but all I get when I change to a premium channel is the TiVo banner for what the channel/content should be, then the screen goes blank.

Called TW and they scheduled an all-day appointment for 12/27. After hanging around the house all day a TW guy called me at 17:40 to say that they wouldn't be out because they didn't have any CC's in stock and that they would have to reschedule to 12/28 for an all-day appointment to troubleshoot, this time by a supervisor. 

I asked the guy who called me back to have the central office to do an initialize and then follow up with a "hit" as there is some mention in earlier threads that this fixed the "Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY" problem that some people have seen. I have this particular problem. No change as of 18:27, so I guess I'll see what tomorrow brings. Evidently this isn't as easy as one would think it would be.

Is it always like this with CC's?


----------



## MickeS

segert said:


> Evidently this isn't as easy as one would think it would be.
> 
> Is it always like this with CC's?


No you might be lucky and get someone at both ends (your house and the "dispatch") who knows what they're doing, but seeing that cable companies really don't seem to care much about this, far too many people have problems.

And just so you know, when you only have 1 CableCARD in the Series 3 TiVo, it only works as single tuner, no matter the source. You need 2 or 0 CableCARDs to have dual tuner functionality.


----------



## Rick Texas

kingcull said:


> After 3 tech visits, success finally. My advice, as others have also said, is to make sure that the "SA Cablecard CP Info" screen shows "Auth Status: CP Auth Received" and the "SA Cablecard CA" screen shows that "EMMs Processed" is not 0. You may still get all of your premium channels while the tech is there, but if "EMMs Processed" shows "0" then they will go away in a few hours.
> 
> The problem with TWCNYC is not the techs (who are very helpful) but the dispatchers back in the office who do not know how to authorize the cards properly.
> 
> My long national nightmare is finally over!


I just checked my system, and both of my cards say "Auth Status:Waiting for CP Auth" - That may be the cause of some of my problems. I will be sure the tech sees that when he comes on Monday.


----------



## kingcull

Rick Texas said:


> I just checked my system, and both of my cards say "Auth Status:Waiting for CP Auth" - That may be the cause of some of my problems. I will be sure the tech sees that when he comes on Monday.


Unless you have a bad card, this can be fixed by the dispatcher at the "office". They just need to "flick the switch". No home visit is required. However, communicating that to TW customer service is very difficult and frustrating. You may want to call and ask for a supervisor. Good Luck.


----------



## archieleach

For those of you who have posted or dealt with Time Warner in Charlotte, can I ask a question? Here's a conversation I had this morning after fixing a billing error on my bill:

Me: So, if I upgrade to digital cable, there's just a small additional rental fee for renting a cablecard?
CS: Yes, it's just 1.75/month
Me: I have a device that takes two cards...so would it just be double the rental fee?
CS: Do you have a TiVo? We don't support those.
Me: Okay...
CS: Is there anything else I can help you with today?

To give her credit, she did see that my bill was wrong and fixed it. After reading this thread, though, I can see what she said about TiVo is clearly not correct. If and when I do want to (or can) upgrade to digital cable, what should I do or say to make sure that this isn't an issue I run into?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## stevec5375

If patience is a virtue, then I'm not very virtuous.

It all started on 12/19/07 when Time Warner Austin came to my home to install 2 cable cards in my new Tivo Series 3 HD. I won't bore you with all the gory details but here it is 12/28/07, almost 10 days later and I still don't have two cable cards that work. There have been countless technicians at my home.

Yesterday was the closest they have ever come to getting it all to work properly. They had CC1 working completely. CC2, however, would not get all of its EMMs (2 of 39). From being there observing and listening to phone conversations between the backoffice and the field techs, it appears that some people on the backend are clueless as to how to send the proper "hit". One of the techs finally got a hold of a woman in a different group who was the only one who managed to get the EMMs to send to CC1.

Last night, I rebooted the TiVo because I just had to know where I would stand in the event of a power outage. When the Tivo came back up, both cards had lost all of their EMMs and had gone back to zero.

Knowing what I know now, I would NOT recommend the combination of Time Warner Cable Austin, TX and Tivo Series 3 HD. It is not ready for prime time.

I am so aggravated with Time Warner and their staff that I have filed a complaint with the City of Austin office that oversees their franchise. In addition, I filed a Better Business Bureau complaint as well.

It is no secret that Time Warner HATES cable cards and makes it as painful as possible for its users because they do not like the federal mandate that they have to support them. Furthermore, they want to "rent" you a cable box for more money and they cannot charge more than $5 per month for cable cards.

I find it hard to believe that a multi-billion $$ corporation can't get its act together and make sure things work properly before they roll it out.

My biggest headache is that we don't have any choice in Austin. Grande Communications is the only other vendor and they are not in my part of town. Dish Network doesn't support the Tivo HD Series 3.

This whole thing has made my holidays very unmerry!


----------



## pkscout

archieleach said:


> CS: Do you have a TiVo? We don't support those.
> Me: Okay...
> CS: Is there anything else I can help you with today?
> 
> To give her credit, she did see that my bill was wrong and fixed it. After reading this thread, though, I can see what she said about TiVo is clearly not correct. If and when I do want to (or can) upgrade to digital cable, what should I do or say to make sure that this isn't an issue I run into?


They don't have to "support" the TiVo, but you should remind them that according to FCC regulations they must provide CableCards to any CableLab certified device, and that the TiVo S3 and HD are both CableLab certified. If they persist in denying you, ask for their supervisor. Keep doing that until they give you the correct response. If nobody will, then let them know you will be reporting them to the local franchise authority and the FCC.


----------



## jsshattuck

archieleach said:


> For those of you who have posted or dealt with Time Warner in Charlotte, can I ask a question? Here's a conversation I had this morning after fixing a billing error on my bill:
> 
> Me: So, if I upgrade to digital cable, there's just a small additional rental fee for renting a cablecard?
> CS: Yes, it's just 1.75/month
> Me: I have a device that takes two cards...so would it just be double the rental fee?
> CS: Do you have a TiVo? We don't support those.
> Me: Okay...
> CS: Is there anything else I can help you with today?
> 
> Thanks everyone.


I have some good news and some great news for you. First of all, TW Charlotte does indeed support the TiVO Series 3 with CableCARDs, it's just that that they don't support it from a technical support standpoint as they would their DVR or STB. They will charge you for 2 CableCARDs, but once you have them initialized properly, you're good to go. That's the GOOD news.

The GREAT news is that in October TWC added several new HD channels using SDV (Switched Digital Video--see thread on SDV if you are not familiar with it). Since the TiVo 3 cannot handle SDV, we were either force to do without the new channels or pay $10/month for an STB. Today I visited the TWC website and discovered that one of the channels (Golf/Versus) had been moved to the basic tier. A light went off in my brain that said if that was true, pehaps it was no longer using SDV and could be viewed and recorded by my TiVo. In fact that is true for that channel as well as all the other new HD channels.

Looks like TWC has seen the light about selecting SDV channels, and at least for now, new HD channels will have dedicated frequencies and will work with CableCARDs.


----------



## SCSIRAID

jsshattuck said:


> I have some good news and some great news for you. First of all, TW Charlotte does indeed support the TiVO Series 3 with CableCARDs, it's just that that they don't support it from a technical support standpoint as they would their DVR or STB. They will charge you for 2 CableCARDs, but once you have them initialized properly, you're good to go. That's the GOOD news.
> 
> The GREAT news is that in October TWC added several new HD channels using SDV (Switched Digital Video--see thread on SDV if you are not familiar with it). Since the TiVo 3 cannot handle SDV, we were either force to do without the new channels or pay $10/month for an STB. Today I visited the TWC website and discovered that one of the channels (Golf/Versus) had been moved to the basic tier. A light went off in my brain that said if that was true, pehaps it was no longer using SDV and could be viewed and recorded by my TiVo. In fact that is true for that channel as well as all the other new HD channels.
> 
> Looks like TWC has seen the light about selecting SDV channels, and at least for now, new HD channels will have dedicated frequencies and will work with CableCARDs.


Steve,

Its great news... but... without TWC backing that up with a statement, you may be jumping to conclusions. Here in Raleigh, TWC announced (via letters sent to cablecard customers) that we would be losing certain channels and would not receive any new channels due to the future implementation of SDV. The date for losing the channels has come and gone but the channels are still there. Three new channels were then added which were not available to cablecard. Last week, three more channels were added and low and behold those channels plus the previous three are now available to cablecard. I sure hope you are right but what TWC giveth... they may taketh away... 

One downside thought.... The three newest HD's are all on one channel and thus are bandwidth starved and dont look so good.


----------



## skaggs

BruceShultes said:


> I don't know whether my situation is similar to yours. I live in Albany,NY.
> 
> About once a month my cards seem to default to basic channels only.
> 
> Sometimes I can re-store them just by re-booting the S3. Other times they seem to re-cover by the next day without my doing anything.


Same thing happens to me here in Albany, NY. It has happened on each of my HD TiVos. When it happens, I can tune the local HD channels...NBC, ABC, CBS, etc, but not the other national HD channels like Discovery HD, A&E HD, ESPN HD, etc.

The first time it happened about a month ago, I called TWC and they set up a service call. The day before the service call, I rebooted the HD TiVo and repeated guided setup and...magically I could tune all the channels. I called and cancelled the service appointment.

It happened again to the OTHER HD TiVo yesterday. I could tune the local HD channels, but not the nationals. I have rebooted 3 times now...with no success. Also, all the non-SDV SD HBO's, Showtime's, and Cinemax channels would not tune. I called TWC and they are coming out Monday. I'll try to reboot a few more times before Monday.


----------



## mack89464

Quick update to my previous thread about the ongoing failure by TW SoCal to get my dual cards up and running in my TiVo series 3HD

They sent a technician back to site yesterday. He spent SEVEN hours on site trying to get both "M" Cards working with no success.

IS spent ages on the phone helping him and trying to figure it out.
I was left with one card showing all tiers I'm supposed to get. The second card won't show anything above local feeds.

Time Warner said it must be a faulty TiVo and I should ask TiVo to do a service on it. I called TiVo support today and in 2 minutes the TiVo tech identified that the cards were NOT paired correctly. 

I called back Time Warner and got someone who knew nothing about CC and said she could send a normal hit to the box and this would fix everything. I told her it wouldn't and I needed someone on the phone who knew CC and could fix the pairing for me. No luck. I have to wait 24 hours for the hit to get to my box as they have a back log but she continued to claim this would somehow cure everything.

I'm close to giving up and going with the Time Warner DVR solution.

Anyone got any suggestions? Right now I'm at a dead end.

Mack.

PS - I have to add that the onsite technician was wonderful. A great guy who tried his best and stuck at it as long as he could. However the Time Warner call center is awful. I called in the other day and spoke to 9 people including "Miles" who pretended to be a supervisor. Every single time they would transfer my call they would not introduce it to the next person so I'd have to start from the beginning again. Every person I spoke to put me on hold and then I'd get bounced to another group. Disgusting service.


----------



## abredt

I think you only need one M card, but two S cards.

CB


----------



## MickeS

mack89464 said:


> Quick update to my previous thread about the ongoing failure by TW SoCal to get my dual cards up and running in my TiVo series 3HD
> 
> They sent a technician back to site yesterday. He spent SEVEN hours on site trying to get both "M" Cards working with no success.
> 
> IS spent ages on the phone helping him and trying to figure it out.
> I was left with one card showing all tiers I'm supposed to get. The second card won't show anything above local feeds.


Could be a faulty card, seems like many here have experienced that. I'm sorry about all the troubles. 



abredt said:


> I think you only need one M card, but two S cards.
> 
> CB


The Series 3 can only use the M cards in single stream mode, so if M cards are used, there still has to be 2 of them.


----------



## bhalec

So I'm a former series 2 user who now uses the HD DVR from Time Warner in New York City. I'm seriously considering getting the HD Tivo but after reading a lot of posts it seems that the whole cable card issue makes it more hassle than it's worth. 

Are we just seeing the isolated issues here or is this truly a widespread problem? Is it worth it?

Thanks.


----------



## MickeS

bhalec said:


> So I'm a former series 2 user who now uses the HD DVR from Time Warner in New York City. I'm seriously considering getting the HD Tivo but after reading a lot of posts it seems that the whole cable card issue makes it more hassle than it's worth.
> 
> Are we just seeing the isolated issues here or is this truly a widespread problem? Is it worth it?
> 
> Thanks.


Depends on how you use your DVR. If you use it as a cable box and occasionally record shows on it, it's probably not worth it. If you use it as a recorder and occasionally watch live TV, it's probably worth it (depending on how much you like your current DVR and whether the networking aspect of the TiVo appeals to you). I wouldn't worry too much about the CableCARD installation problems, these are the worst cases here (although unacceptable nevertheless).


----------



## derekcbart

mack89464 said:


> Quick update to my previous thread about the ongoing failure by TW SoCal to get my dual cards up and running in my TiVo series 3HD
> 
> They sent a technician back to site yesterday. He spent SEVEN hours on site trying to get both "M" Cards working with no success.
> 
> IS spent ages on the phone helping him and trying to figure it out.
> I was left with one card showing all tiers I'm supposed to get. The second card won't show anything above local feeds.
> 
> Time Warner said it must be a faulty TiVo and I should ask TiVo to do a service on it. I called TiVo support today and in 2 minutes the TiVo tech identified that the cards were NOT paired correctly.
> 
> I called back Time Warner and got someone who knew nothing about CC and said she could send a normal hit to the box and this would fix everything. I told her it wouldn't and I needed someone on the phone who knew CC and could fix the pairing for me. No luck. I have to wait 24 hours for the hit to get to my box as they have a back log but she continued to claim this would somehow cure everything.
> 
> I'm close to giving up and going with the Time Warner DVR solution.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions? Right now I'm at a dead end.
> 
> Mack.
> 
> PS - I have to add that the onsite technician was wonderful. A great guy who tried his best and stuck at it as long as he could. However the Time Warner call center is awful. I called in the other day and spoke to 9 people including "Miles" who pretended to be a supervisor. Every single time they would transfer my call they would not introduce it to the next person so I'd have to start from the beginning again. Every person I spoke to put me on hold and then I'd get bounced to another group. Disgusting service.


You can only have one M-Card or two S-Cards installed in the Series 3. I just recently went through this with TW Los Angeles. I recently moved and when I moved they said that my previous cards wouldn't work because they had been upgraded. They only brought one M-Card and that worked as a single tuner, but when they brought an additional M-Card for the second tuner is caused the first tuner to fail. After some trial and error we discovered that M-Cards only work by themselves. If you attach another card, either S-Card or M-Card, the first tuner will fail. They came back on another day with two S-Cards and they both worked fine and I have dual tuner access again on my TiVo Series 3.


----------



## mack89464

derekcbart said:


> You can only have one M-Card or two S-Cards installed in the Series 3. I just recently went through this with TW Los Angeles. I recently moved and when I moved they said that my previous cards wouldn't work because they had been upgraded. They only brought one M-Card and that worked as a single tuner, but when they brought an additional M-Card for the second tuner is caused the first tuner to fail. After some trial and error we discovered that M-Cards only work by themselves. If you attach another card, either S-Card or M-Card, the first tuner will fail. They came back on another day with two S-Cards and they both worked fine and I have dual tuner access again on my TiVo Series 3.


Derek - thanks for your reply. However I spoke with TiVo and they said that the TiVo series 3 will work with two M-Cards. TWC also confirm that they have other customers with dual M Cards working. The technician brought out several cards so a card failure is probably not at play.

According to the information I got from the support person at TiVo they could see clearly from my settings that Val:? on the condition access screen indicated pairing was not completely correctly.

Oh well - on we struggle! I hope maybe someone from TWC Los Angeles reads this board and can help in some way!


----------



## zgamer

mack89464 said:


> I'm close to giving up and going with the Time Warner DVR solution.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions? Right now I'm at a dead end.
> 
> Mack.


I've actually looked at the problem a different way. Once they mess with 1-99, I dump them and get a dish...whichever provider has the better deal and save myself the outrageous prices and poor service.


----------



## derekcbart

mack89464 said:


> Derek - thanks for your reply. However I spoke with TiVo and they said that the TiVo series 3 will work with two M-Cards. TWC also confirm that they have other customers with dual M Cards working. The technician brought out several cards so a card failure is probably not at play.
> 
> According to the information I got from the support person at TiVo they could see clearly from my settings that Val:? on the condition access screen indicated pairing was not completely correctly.
> 
> Oh well - on we struggle! I hope maybe someone from TWC Los Angeles reads this board and can help in some way!


I hope you can get dual M-Cards working, but if not you might want to try going with dual S-Cards because those definitely do work.


----------



## BruceShultes

skaggs said:


> Also, all the non-SDV SD HBO's, Showtime's, and Cinemax channels would not tune. I called TWC and they are coming out Monday. I'll try to reboot a few more times before Monday.


I just checked on my S3 in Albany. I can tune to all the national HD channels except the SDV ones, so it sounds like they might have tried to perform a cablecard update which did not complete successfully. I can't check any premium channels, since I don't subscribe to them.

In my case, I had problems about 1/2 the time they attempted cablecard updates until I found a cable signal amplifier at Radio Shack. Since I installed the amplifier, all updates have completed with no problems.


----------



## Pricele$$Vulture

I just bought my Tivo today and Time Warner NYC should be stopping my next saturday to hookup the cablecard(s). I have my fingers crossed that they know what they are doing


----------



## kaitak98

Can anyone confirm that MOJO should not be set as "Copy Never" with at CCI byte of 0x03? For some reason TW Cincinnati seems to have changed the setting some time this afternoon. The show Test Drive was recorded today at 4pm as a Tivo Suggestion and the info screen is showing that it cannot be copied to other devices. When my scheduled recording of After Hours came up tonight it had the flashing record symbol and the 90 minute self destruct message. The Cable Card on that channel is showing a CCI Byte of 0x03.

If I have done my research correctly, this setting is inappropriate (illegal?) for this type of content. If other TW systems are flagging MOJO as 0x02 or 0x00 that would give me some ammo for complaining to my local TW people. That is if I can find someone who knows what a CCI Byte is.

I tell you, the more I have to deal with DRM, the less sympathy I have for anybody involved in the process of deploying it. It paraphrase Sam Kinison, I don't support piracy, BUT I UNDERSTAND IT. I guess these people will never accept Fair Use.


----------



## skaggs

mack89464 said:


> I called TiVo support today and in 2 minutes the TiVo tech identified that the cards were NOT paired correctly.


What is the number for TiVo tech support you used?


----------



## SCSIRAID

mack89464 said:


> Derek - thanks for your reply. However I spoke with TiVo and they said that the TiVo series 3 will work with two M-Cards. TWC also confirm that they have other customers with dual M Cards working. The technician brought out several cards so a card failure is probably not at play.
> 
> According to the information I got from the support person at TiVo they could see clearly from my settings that Val:? on the condition access screen indicated pairing was not completely correctly.
> 
> Oh well - on we struggle! I hope maybe someone from TWC Los Angeles reads this board and can help in some way!


I can further confirm that S3 works with 2 M-Cards. Mine has 2 SA M-Cards and works perfectly.


----------



## skaggs

skaggs said:


> Same thing happens to me here in Albany, NY. It has happened on each of my HD TiVos. When it happens, I can tune the local HD channels...NBC, ABC, CBS, etc, but not the other national HD channels like Discovery HD, A&E HD, ESPN HD, etc.
> 
> The first time it happened about a month ago, I called TWC and they set up a service call. The day before the service call, I rebooted the HD TiVo and repeated guided setup and...magically I could tune all the channels. I called and cancelled the service appointment.
> 
> It happened again to the OTHER HD TiVo yesterday. I could tune the local HD channels, but not the nationals. I have rebooted 3 times now...with no success. Also, all the non-SDV SD HBO's, Showtime's, and Cinemax channels would not tune. I called TWC and they are coming out Monday. I'll try to reboot a few more times before Monday.





BruceShultes said:


> I just checked on my S3 in Albany. I can tune to all the national HD channels except the SDV ones, so it sounds like they might have tried to perform a cablecard update which did not complete successfully. I can't check any premium channels, since I don't subscribe to them.
> 
> In my case, I had problems about 1/2 the time they attempted cablecard updates until I found a cable signal amplifier at Radio Shack. Since I installed the amplifier, all updates have completed with no problems.


I turned on my HDTV this morning and all the channels are back.:up: This has got to be something with the signal from TWC to the cable card...

Now I have to call and cancel my service appointment for Monday.

These intermittent problems are a real pain in the butt. What's the fix? TWC installed this cable signal amplifier a few years ago (at no cost to me).


----------



## juggler314

Figured I might as well post my experience so far (in the midst of it).

I called up last week to schedule an appointment. Had to make several calls as 2x I was "transferred" to nowhere and hung up on! Finally scheduled my visit for 12/28 (fri) 6-9pm. Incidentally while on the call with the CSR he told me I would not recieve *any* HD content, because it does not work with CCs. I told him this is absolutely not correct - he went offline to speak with some sort of supervisor and said the supervisor thought that was the case too. It really is amazing that TWC can't produce a 1 pager cheat sheet for these calls...

Anyway, on to this past friday. I pick up my Tivo earlier in the day, leave work early so I have plenty of time to setup/update the software. I'm all good to go. 6-9, no tech. I called up around 8:45 to checkin, then again after 9. They kept telling me the guy is coming. 10pm I call again. Now tech support is closed and they tell me there's nothing they can do. I will have to reschedule. Now here's the ridiculous thing - apparently even though they just didn't show up you still can't reschedule anything except through the official tech visit system - ie whatever the next open slot is. Which for me isn't until 1/3, almost a full week later. I asked and was told that no matter what happens future visits can only be scheduled into an open slot in he computer system. Moral of this story - don't schedule your visits for the evening as at least if it's earlier in the day you might be able to get them to still come...

One nice perk is that I did get a free months cable service out of the debacle. I will most certainly make them give me furthter months service for free if they screw up on the next visit.

To TWC's credit, all the CSR's I spoke with trying to find the tech were very nice and did their part of the job as well as they could.

I'll update this when the cable guy actually comes on 1/3 (which I will have to have my gf do since I'll be on vacation - that should be fun as she's not that technically minded!)

I did b*tch out the supervisor I spoke to about CC installs. I asked "can't I just pick these up at the customer center" (of course I already know the answer to this is NO). He checks and says no, I ask why. He says it's too technical. So I go "so inserting a card into a slot, reading a number off the screen, calling a phone number and telling a tech to pair that cards ID with my account, then sending a signal to wake the card up is too technical". To this the guy basically stutters and then tries to tell me that I could break the card if I did it wrong (physically he meant - I haven't seen these things in person yet, but i'm guessing like most things it's impossible to insert upside down or backwards).

Sigh...


----------



## skaggs

juggler314 said:


> To this the guy basically stutters and then tries to tell me that I could break the card if I did it wrong (physically he meant - I haven't seen these things in person yet, but i'm guessing like most things it's impossible to insert upside down or backwards).


The times I have called TWC with problems with my cable card have resulted in the Customer Service rep asking me to remove & reinsert the card. Never works, but that is contrary to what you have been told about the danger of physically breaking the card.


----------



## tfreshman

Everything seemed fine with my 1 S card that was installed today. UNTIL I went to channels 414-425 and i get NO HD Channels. However I get ESPNHD with No sound. What do I do? They have sent Validations and hits all day.. ANY IDEAS???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jmfirestone

Had my install done by TimeWarner here in Greensboro over the weekend.

First call to order the cards i was told that they would not work because they were S cards and they were "one way". Was told I need m-cards since they were "two way" and would have to wait until sometime 1Q 2008 to get them.

Did some research on this forum and found out that was not true, so I called back to talk to someone else and specifically order 2 s-cards. Explained to the rep on the phone what they were for and why I knew they would work. They said I could pick them up and do it myself or I could get a free service call for the install. I took the service call.

Guy showed up at my house and had no clue what to do. He had only done cable cards once or twice in TVs, never in a TiVo. Luckily he brought "two cards just in case [he] didn't know 2 were needed." He made a few calls and I kept suggesting to him that we should just follow the sheet of instructions since it looked pretty easy. 15 mins later he finally talked to someone who told him he needed to call in both cards, then put them in the TiVo. uggghhh...

After he called, he went to stick both cards in at once and I stopped him. I then walked him through what the instructions said and things went pretty smoothly for the most part. 1st card activated fully without an issue. The 2nd card activated but I didn't get any pay channels. He called back and they fixed it.

It's a good thing I sat on him while he did it and really insisted he just follow the instructions. He would have screwed it up if not.

All in all, it took about an hour and didn't cost more than the $3.80 they wanted for the cards per month.


----------



## pkscout

jmfirestone said:


> They said I could pick them up and do it myself or I could get a free service call for the install. I took the service call.


You got lucky. Most TWC offices are charging $45 *PER CARD* to have you tell the tech how to do his job. And I bet if you had done the pickup they would have told you when you got there that an install was required.

The techs have such a hard time following instructions, and there are so many cases where the two cards aren't provisioned the same that I've decided to wait until the S3 supports M-cards before I try upgrading from analog here in RDU.


----------



## MickeS

jmfirestone said:


> It's a good thing I sat on him while he did it and really insisted he just follow the instructions. He would have screwed it up if not.


That's what I had to do with the guy that came to install cards at my house too (and I had to pay $40 for essentially doing it by myself anyway!). I just do not understand - WHY CAN THEY NOT JUST FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS? Especially when they admit they've never installed the cards in a TiVo before. I can not understand it.


----------



## BruceShultes

skaggs said:


> I turned on my HDTV this morning and all the channels are back.:up: This has got to be something with the signal from TWC to the cable card...
> 
> Now I have to call and cancel my service appointment for Monday.
> 
> These intermittent problems are a real pain in the butt. What's the fix? TWC installed this cable signal amplifier a few years ago (at no cost to me).


I have no evidence to support this, but I suspect that you can have just as much problem with too strong a signal as with too weak a one.

I know that I had problems with the TW amplifier installed. When that was removed and replaced with the one I purchased from Radio Shack, everything worked fine for me.

I have no equipment to measure strength of signal, so I cannot give you any numbers.


----------



## Interpol

This is a follow-up of my experience with TW South Bay here in Torrance, California.

About 2 months ago I had 2 S-cards installed in my Tivo HD, which was an experience in itself - but that's a different story. Although the cards worked, I noticed that I wasn't receiving certain channels, and I had confirmed both here and with TW South Bay that we do NOT have SDV rolled out. I was missing:

All east coast feeds of premium channels, namely, HBO and Cinemax
ESPN2-HD
TBS-HD
A few other SD digital channels, such as Fox Reality

Well, a few days ago I found a message on my THD saying my channel lineup had changed and I should run guided setup again, so I did - and voila - I now receive ALL the channels I listed above.

Apparently TW South Bay has sent a new, more complete channel map for CableCard users. Never thought I'd say this, but chalk one up to TWSB.


----------



## dolfer

Great news for Time Warner Cincinnati! ESPN2 is now available as well as all of the other new HD channels that were previously unavailable via CableCard. I hope this is permanent and not a temporary situation. Hopefully the SDV solution will be available soon and the point will be moot.


----------



## terminaldawn

Hello,

Time Warner came out to my place in Milwaukee (more specifically Oak Creek) yesterday and put in two SA S cards in My HD Tivo yesterday I have a couple of issues. Wondering if anyone has experienced anything similar.

1. Probably the most annoying is Pixelization I see on some HD channels. I also see motion artifacts quite frequently on HD channels which I don't remember seeing with my Time Warner DVR... I am not sure if this could be a signal issue? Thoughts? I have read a post that says to try adding Attenuators to the line, anyone in the Milwaukee area have this issue and has had positive results resolving this?

2. I am missing quite a few HD Channels. I spent about 3 hours on the phone with Time Warner trying to get them to "reauthorize" my cards, they even removed and re-added all my HD channels back to each card, however this didnt fix my issues. They are sending out a technical supervisor out to check my lines and such but I fear that this wont solve anything.

Here is the list of channels I am missing. Anyone in the Milwaukee area have these channels?

528 - ESPN2 HD
530 - ESPN HD 
532 - UHD
533 - TNT HD
541 - Discovery HD


----------



## Pricele$$Vulture

bhalec said:


> So I'm a former series 2 user who now uses the HD DVR from Time Warner in New York City. I'm seriously considering getting the HD Tivo but after reading a lot of posts it seems that the whole cable card issue makes it more hassle than it's worth.
> 
> Are we just seeing the isolated issues here or is this truly a widespread problem? Is it worth it?
> 
> Thanks.


I agree. I'm in NYC too and recently bought the TIVO HD and am second guessing it now. I hate TWC and am sure that they will screw up the cable card installation. I'll be shocked if it goes off without a hitch.
Tivo dropped the ball by leaving us at the mercy of the cable companies. Would it have been that hard to create something that works with the cable box?

Vulture.


----------



## lycanhunter

Cincinnati Ohio - Time Warner.
New HD Tivo - have had 2 different Techs come out with different cableCARDs. The cards are paired from the home office to the slot and tivo device. 

The problem is after reboot it works for about 15 minutes (where I get all channels lower cable channels, local channels, and upper (HD) channels.)
 After 15 minutes the only channels that stay are the upper HD (900's) channels. All the standard cable channels and the local analog channels go away. This occurs each time. Time Warner just keep sending out TECHs who have said they have no real expertise in the cablecards. They simply follow the screens on the TIVO and call the home office to record the HOST ID and make sure they are paired.
The cable company has no other offer but to send out another tech to install another card again and again. The strange part to me is that the HD channels still work through the cableCARDs but all the lower cable channels do not work anymore. Anyone else seen this similar issue.


----------



## CrispyCritter

Pricele$$Vulture said:


> I agree. I'm in NYC too and recently bought the TIVO HD and am second guessing it now. I hate TWC and am sure that they will screw up the cable card installation. I'll be shocked if it goes off without a hitch.
> Tivo dropped the ball by leaving us at the mercy of the cable companies. Would it have been that hard to create something that works with the cable box?


Yes, it would have been that hard. There are not sufficient standards other than cable card to handle the DRM issues involved with HD. The cable companies are legally required to support the cable card devices; would you really want TiVo to go some other route that the cable companies are not required to support? That would be much more of a mess.


----------



## mercurial

Ok, maybe I missed this since I've been off in meet-mode and holiday-travel-mode for the past week or so, but...

It looks like not only has TWC NOT moved all the channels to SDV that they'd threatened previously, but A&E HD, TBSHD, and GolfHD that previously didn't work (assuming because they were SDV) now all work for me plus now we have FoodHD, NatGeo HD, and HGTV HD added that don't appear to be SDV either...?


----------



## dolfer

mercurial said:


> Ok, maybe I missed this since I've been off in meet-mode and holiday-travel-mode for the past week or so, but...
> 
> It looks like not only has TWC NOT moved all the channels to SDV that they'd threatened previously, but A&E HD, TBSHD, and GolfHD that previously didn't work (assuming because they were SDV) now all work for me plus now we have FoodHD, NatGeo HD, and HGTV HD added that don't appear to be SDV either...?


This is what happened in Cincinnati too... There were several channels that were *not* accessible via CableCards and within the last week or so they are now all available.

ESPN2
AE
History
TBS
Food
HGTV


----------



## SCSIRAID

dolfer said:


> This is what happened in Cincinnati too... There were several channels that were *not* accessible via CableCards and within the last week or so they are now all available.
> 
> ESPN2
> AE
> History
> TBS
> Food
> HGTV


Makes you wonder what is going on.... Perhaps they have decided to temper what they move to SDV until the resolver is available due to complaints.... or perhaps Mystro Naviagator currently sucks too bad to do a mass migration. I guess we will just have to wait and see....


----------



## moosedog2000

TIME WARNER is kiling me in Cleveland, OH. I have had the tech out, who brought one card for my Tivo HD (I requested 2 of course) and then left before it was fully installed. Turns out the card does not received anything above 100 and so I called about 15 minutes later. I asked if the guy was still in the area, if he could come back and check it out, but they gave me a new appointment instead which is approx. 2 weeks away. We went through the menus and what-not and rebooted the thing, but the one thing they (TW) flat-out refused to do was attempt to pair the card again. They said it looks like it was never paired, but the tech had to be standing there on the phone to do this. This is so stupid. I have read that some cities allow you to just pick up or have the cards delivered and you activate them yourself.

Time Warner has the worst training for its phone reps and the hands-down worst customer service. They are giving me a credit for the 2 weeks I am without HD, but I would prefer to have the guy out to my house fixing it rather than take the 40 bucks or whatever. Also I requested a supervisor call me back, they said it would be 24-48 hours and it has now been 192 hours without a call. Awesome customer service, TW! Too bad they have a cable monopoly and that Tivo HD does not work with satellite or I'd have a dish on my house right now.


----------



## wehokev

I live in West Hollywood, CA. We have Time Warner SoCal, it was formerly Adelphia.

I bought a new HD Tivo for our bedroom. I scheduled the cable card installation for Dec 26. The tech came out with three Single Stream Cards. One was DOA. The other two S-Cards were installed by the tech, but never picked up any channels.

The tech was about to leave when he got through to his boss who told him to call "dispatch" and ask for "Daryl". Daryl was at lunch. The tech stuck around for about an hour trying different things including multiple reboots of the TiVo, all to no avail. Daryl, the cable card expert at dispatch returned from lunch. He was unable to bind the channels to the cards. So the tech left.

The next day a different tech came out with two Multiple Stream Cards. Yeah! The guy explained that the M-Cards are in high demand / short supply and that they were much more reliable than the old S-Cards. He popped the first one in, it picked up all the channels right away after a quick call. This tech knew to call Daryl on his own. He was in and out in 20-30 minutes.

I almost had him install his second M-Card in my original Series 3 in the living room. It currently has two S-Cards in it. But I didn't, under the if it ain't broke don't fix it policy. Sadly on Jan 1 one of the S-Cards in the living room went out. I haven't had time to mess around with it so maybe it will not have to be replaced. But I know that if it does I am going to beg for a M-Card like I have in the bedroom.

The moral of the story, if you are on Time Warner in the greater Los Angeles area ask for M-Cards and suggest that your tech call Daryl in dispatch.

Cheers, and Happy New Year!



Kewords: Time Warner, SoCal, West Hollwood, Cable Card Installation


----------



## ilh

I thought the S3 cannot use M cards (unlike the HD).


----------



## DaveDFW

ilh said:


> I thought the S3 cannot use M cards (unlike the HD).


The S3 can use M-cards, but that model treats them as S-cards, ie, you'll need two M-cards to use the dual-tuner functionality.

I've got two S3's with Time-Warner, each with two M-cards, working correctly.

TTYL
David


----------



## ilh

Ah. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## AJRitz

TWC Kansas City came out and did my CableCARD install today. I haven't had a chance to test everything yet, but so far, so good.

I did a spot check of HBOHD, and that tuned in fine. I figured if I was going to have a problem, a premium HD channel would be the first place it would come up.

UPDATE: I did a thorough check, and it did turn out that I had one glitch - digital channels above 200 didn't come in on one of my four CableCARDs. But all it took to fix it was 47 minutes on hold with Time-Warner, followed by about 2 minutes for the CSR to re-hit the card and all was well. 

Oh, and what they installed was 4 Scientific Atlanta S-cards. The installer only brought two cards with him. I explained that I had been explicit with the Sales CSR that the installer needed to bring either two M-cards or four S-cards, and had even instructed her to write EXACTLY that in the notes (but instead she simply wrote "bring cards for two Tivo boxes"). I also explained that I was NOT going to pay for a second truck roll for more cards. So the installer's boss drove two more cards out to him while the installer and I worked on the first two.


----------



## Tim N.

I took TW up on their "all the best " offer for cable+Internet+phones. The order to change was done Dec 21. The phones were finally installed 1/2. I was not home when the install was performed. The video for HD looks worse after the install. Is that possible? If it's digital then it should be dark or perfect, right?

I also added a TIVO-HD to my equipment list this Christmas. I called to schedule the cablecard installation on 12/26. After the usual 20 minute HOLD period, I was told that TW cannot schedule a work order when another work order is outstanding. So, it's my fault they can't install their VOIP modem before 1/2. I then called on 1/2 and waited another HOLD period. They explained that I still could not schedule the cablecard install because their database had not been updated to show the VOIP modem install was completed. I asked to talk to a supervisor. They said they would call me after the VOIP install was input so I wouldn't have to call a third time. [Shame on me] I believed them. Yep, no call ever came. I called again today and invested my third HOLD experience. Now they said sure we would love to charge you another $3.50 per card, per month, but the soonest we can get there is 1/8. ...and that will just be the start of the cablecard install saga.

Don't you just love TW?


----------



## mercurial

Tim N. said:


> Don't you just love TW?


Uhm... No...?


----------



## stellablue96

hey everyone..

I am sorry if I sound lost...but I am.

I just moved to NYC and have time warner and my tivo.

It is a series 2 (non HD)

So...to get it to work...

do I have to call time warner and ask them to come and install cable cards? if i do this will I only get channels under 78?? or all my channels???

sorry...I know there are a ton of posts on this but reading through all 71 pages is a bit scary.

thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Midwest User1

terminaldawn said:


> Hello,
> 
> Time Warner came out to my place in Milwaukee (more specifically Oak Creek) yesterday and put in two SA S cards in My HD Tivo yesterday I have a couple of issues. Wondering if anyone has experienced anything similar.
> 
> 1. Probably the most annoying is Pixelization I see on some HD channels. I also see motion artifacts quite frequently on HD channels which I don't remember seeing with my Time Warner DVR... I am not sure if this could be a signal issue? Thoughts? I have read a post that says to try adding Attenuators to the line, anyone in the Milwaukee area have this issue and has had positive results resolving this?
> 
> 2. I am missing quite a few HD Channels. I spent about 3 hours on the phone with Time Warner trying to get them to "reauthorize" my cards, they even removed and re-added all my HD channels back to each card, however this didnt fix my issues. They are sending out a technical supervisor out to check my lines and such but I fear that this wont solve anything.
> 
> Here is the list of channels I am missing. Anyone in the Milwaukee area have these channels?
> 
> 528 - ESPN2 HD
> 530 - ESPN HD
> 532 - UHD
> 533 - TNT HD
> 541 - Discovery HD


I'm in Waukesha, WI. and I have a TIVO HD and a Series 3 (both have 2 S-cards in each). I am receiving all of the channels you listed EXCEPT for ESPN 2 HD (Channel 528). This sounds like your cards were not paired correctly with the full channel lineup that you subscribe to. Verify with them that they "authorized" your cards with the HD package also. This happened to me as the first time they authorized my cards they authorized them with basic cable service only. I called them and had them reauthorize all of my cards with the correct channel lineup, which included the HD package. Also sometimes it takes a few hours for the "authorization hit" to reach your cards if their system is backed up.

Try going into your "diognostics" screen for each cable card to see what it shows your signal strength to be. From what I've been reading a signal anywhere from 80-100 should be O.K. however I'm not sure if that is indeed true. I get the pixelation minimally (i.e. only once in a while) on certain channels. I do know that prior to my TIVO boxes upgrading themselves to the 9.2a software the pixelation was worse. This upgrade happened within a day or two of connecting them to the Internet so that issue was short lived. I believe that so far most of the pixelation issues are from either too weak of a signal or too strong of a signal.


----------



## Midwest User1

dolfer said:


> This is what happened in Cincinnati too... There were several channels that were *not* accessible via CableCards and within the last week or so they are now all available.
> 
> ESPN2
> AE
> History
> TBS
> Food
> HGTV


Did any of you have to run the "guided setup" again to start getting those channels? Or did you just start getting them?


----------



## mercurial

Midwest User1 said:


> Did any of you have to run the "guided setup" again to start getting those channels? Or did you just start getting them?


I just got a lineup change message and they showed up. Now for the older ones I'd removed from the channel list, I didn't know they were working until I went back and re-added them manually to the list.


----------



## AJRitz

stellablue96 said:


> hey everyone..
> 
> I am sorry if I sound lost...but I am.
> 
> I just moved to NYC and have time warner and my tivo.
> 
> It is a series 2 (non HD)
> 
> So...to get it to work...
> 
> do I have to call time warner and ask them to come and install cable cards? if i do this will I only get channels under 78?? or all my channels???
> 
> sorry...I know there are a ton of posts on this but reading through all 71 pages is a bit scary.
> 
> thanks so much for the help!


A Series 2 TiVo box doesn't do any channel tuning itself. Rather, it sends an IR signal to a cable box, telling the cable box to tune a channel. So no, you don't need any cable cards. You just need to set up your Series 2 TiVo such that it can send the IR signals to your cable box.


----------



## SCSIRAID

AJRitz said:


> A Series 2 TiVo box doesn't do any channel tuning itself. Rather, it sends an IR signal to a cable box, telling the cable box to tune a channel. So no, you don't need any cable cards. You just need to set up your Series 2 TiVo such that it can send the IR signals to your cable box.


The S2 does in fact have an NTSC analog tuner in it.... You can optionally set it up in the mode you suggest though and not use the tuner.


----------



## Midwest User1

mercurial said:


> I just got a lineup change message and they showed up. Now for the older ones I'd removed from the channel list, I didn't know they were working until I went back and re-added them manually to the list.


Thanks. I'm in a different market than the those who have noticed SDV channels now showing up but I'll check for the heck of it.


----------



## mack89464

All - update to my posting from Dec 23rd where TWC can not get both M cards working in my TiVo Series 3HD

I was supposed to get a call from someone in IS yesterday to help configure the cards now that TiVo have confirmed they are not set up correctly.

No one called (I know - shocking!) I tried calling the manager that I had a direct number for but his mailbox is full. I divert to another mailbox and its also full.

Today I called the original field tech and he said someone would call me right back. That was at 2.30pm - its now 4.08pm and of course no one has called. I followed up with the field tech again and he's doing all he can to get people to call me but he's only one man fighting agains the awfulness that is Time Warner Cable. 

If no one calls back today I'm going to cancel my account. I would rather do without TV (I don't watch a huge amount of "must see" TV anyway) and put my TiVo in a closet than have to deal with the daily agony of dealing with these fools.

I wish my apartment building allowed Dish installation - I'd go with DirecTV in a heartbeat!

Update: The excellent field tech that helped me before is coming out to me again tomorrow. He doesnt work Fridays but he's going to come out and help me with the IS team and get it fixed once and for all.
The field techs are so helpful (or at least try to be) the call center staff are about as much use as an ashtray on a motorcycle.

Hopefully tomorrow the final update will be me cheering and clapping at everything working again 
We'll see!


----------



## juggler314

juggler314 said:


> Figured I might as well post my experience so far (in the midst of it).
> 
> I called up last week to schedule an appointment. Had to make several calls as 2x I was "transferred" to nowhere and hung up on! Finally scheduled my visit for 12/28 (fri) 6-9pm. Incidentally while on the call with the CSR he told me I would not recieve *any* HD content, because it does not work with CCs. I told him this is absolutely not correct - he went offline to speak with some sort of supervisor and said the supervisor thought that was the case too. It really is amazing that TWC can't produce a 1 pager cheat sheet for these calls...
> 
> Anyway, on to this past friday. I pick up my Tivo earlier in the day, leave work early so I have plenty of time to setup/update the software. I'm all good to go. 6-9, no tech. I called up around 8:45 to checkin, then again after 9. They kept telling me the guy is coming. 10pm I call again. Now tech support is closed and they tell me there's nothing they can do. I will have to reschedule. Now here's the ridiculous thing - apparently even though they just didn't show up you still can't reschedule anything except through the official tech visit system - ie whatever the next open slot is. Which for me isn't until 1/3, almost a full week later. I asked and was told that no matter what happens future visits can only be scheduled into an open slot in he computer system. Moral of this story - don't schedule your visits for the evening as at least if it's earlier in the day you might be able to get them to still come...
> 
> One nice perk is that I did get a free months cable service out of the debacle. I will most certainly make them give me furthter months service for free if they screw up on the next visit.
> 
> To TWC's credit, all the CSR's I spoke with trying to find the tech were very nice and did their part of the job as well as they could.
> 
> I'll update this when the cable guy actually comes on 1/3 (which I will have to have my gf do since I'll be on vacation - that should be fun as she's not that technically minded!)
> 
> I did b*tch out the supervisor I spoke to about CC installs. I asked "can't I just pick these up at the customer center" (of course I already know the answer to this is NO). He checks and says no, I ask why. He says it's too technical. So I go "so inserting a card into a slot, reading a number off the screen, calling a phone number and telling a tech to pair that cards ID with my account, then sending a signal to wake the card up is too technical". To this the guy basically stutters and then tries to tell me that I could break the card if I did it wrong (physically he meant - I haven't seen these things in person yet, but i'm guessing like most things it's impossible to insert upside down or backwards).
> 
> Sigh...


So...second install date was today. Another no-show. Called up to complain again. They *claim* they are going to try and get the morning guy out here tomorrow. I'm not holding my breath given what I know about how scheduling works (or doesn't work!) within TWCNYC

These guys are a piece of work...

BTW has anyone noticed how when you are on hold with TWCNYC instead of something like "please stay on the line we'll be with you shortly" every few minutes, they just have a big minute long chunk of dead silence. I'm positive they do that to encourage people to think they've been hung up on and hang up thus shortening the queue...


----------



## trol1374

mack89464 said:


> All - update to my posting from Dec 23rd where TWC can not get both M cards working in my TiVo Series 3HD
> 
> .....
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow the final update will be me cheering and clapping at everything working again
> We'll see!


 Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but doesn't the TivoHD only allow use of one (1) M card or 2 S cards? You can't use 2 mcards in the tivoHD.
Unless you are saying you have 2 Tivo's?


----------



## pkscout

trol1374 said:


> Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but doesn't the TivoHD only allow use of one (1) M card or 2 S cards? You can't use 2 mcards in the tivoHD.
> Unless you are saying you have 2 Tivo's?


You're reading it wrong. The Series 3 and the TivoHD are different products. The TivoHD will notice a second M-card and tell you to eject it. The Series 3 doesn't yet know how to use an M-card as a multistream decoder, so you can put two in that one and it will treat them as two S-cards.


----------



## gamo62

mack89464 said:


> I wish my apartment building allowed Dish installation - I'd go with DirecTV in a heartbeat!


As long as you do not permanently attach it to their property, they cannot stop you. Get a bucket, put some concrete in it, set the pole and you're good to go.

Of course this all assumes you have the correct line of sight for the SAT.


----------



## chuvakuhn

I have a fairly new TivoHD with the 9.X software. The cable service is Time Warner Cable Southern Manhattan here in NYC. About a week ago, I started to experience some blank channels(all black screen). Some shows were partially recorded before going blank. I really didn't look too much into this problem since I was going on vacation, I was hoping that the glitch will resolve itself by the time I come back.

When I got home from vacation two days ago, I checked my TivoHD and it no longer receives any channels except for a limited lineup - both SD and HD. The diagnostic screen show that the blank channels are tuned, with noise ratio of 36-37, but with no picture, and they are not random at all. It looks as if the cable card is only programmed to receive basic channels. The following is what I can receive:

1	NY1	
2	WCBS	
3	TNT	
4	WNBC	
5	FOX (WNYW)	
7	WABC	
8	TBS	
10	CNN	
11	CW11 (WPIX)
702	WCBS HDTV	
703	TNT in HD	
704	WNBC HDTV	
705	WNYW HD	
707	WABC HDTV	
708	TBS HD	
709	WWOR HD	
711	WPIX-HD	
713	Thirteen HD

I tried both a reset and a power down. The blanks channels would show a split second of the picture and then display a cable card screen indicating that I should call the cable company, the phone number, cable card SN and host ID are displayed. It would do this only once on every tuned blank channel after a reset or power down. I called TWC and they tried sending a signal to the card. It worked the first time, I was good for about 5 minutes and then the same channels started to blank out again. A second call to TWC(a long wait) and a second sent signal did nothing. Now I have a scheduled appointment for this Saturday for the cable guy to look into this.

Very frustrating.

**When the single Multi-stream cable was first installed, the operator only needed the host ID and not the card SN, as opposed to what is indicated in the Tivo setup guide. I hope this wasn't the cause of the problem.


----------



## terminaldawn

terminaldawn said:


> Hello,
> 
> Time Warner came out to my place in Milwaukee (more specifically Oak Creek) yesterday and put in two SA S cards in My HD Tivo yesterday I have a couple of issues. Wondering if anyone has experienced anything similar.
> 
> 1. Probably the most annoying is Pixelization I see on some HD channels. I also see motion artifacts quite frequently on HD channels which I don't remember seeing with my Time Warner DVR... I am not sure if this could be a signal issue? Thoughts? I have read a post that says to try adding Attenuators to the line, anyone in the Milwaukee area have this issue and has had positive results resolving this?
> 
> 2. I am missing quite a few HD Channels. I spent about 3 hours on the phone with Time Warner trying to get them to "reauthorize" my cards, they even removed and re-added all my HD channels back to each card, however this didnt fix my issues. They are sending out a technical supervisor out to check my lines and such but I fear that this wont solve anything.
> 
> Here is the list of channels I am missing. Anyone in the Milwaukee area have these channels?
> 
> 528 - ESPN2 HD
> 530 - ESPN HD
> 532 - UHD
> 533 - TNT HD
> 541 - Discovery HD


Just wanted to post an update regarding this.

1st the pixilization issue. 
I ended up hooking my Time Warner DVR up and my Tivo and switched back and forth and compared a significant ammount of channels. They all appeared to work the same. I think I was being too pickey the issue I noticed was more motion fragments due to Time Warners compression. So good news, this seems to be a non-issue for me!

2nd the lack of channel issue.

I got a phone call today from the "Trouble Call Reduction Department" saying that they found the issue that was preventing me from getting all the channels and they resolved it. I have not tested this out yet to see if the issue is resolved but the guy I talked to seemed like he has seen this issue many a time in the past and found the fix. I asked him to provide me with the correct lingo of what the problem is so I can get someone to resolve this for me if it happens again. The exact issue was and I quote Digital access service was not on the occurrence of your two cable cards".

I will check when I get home to verify if everything is working correctly. I will post the results.


----------



## Pricele$$Vulture

I have my appointment with TWCNYC today. Hopefully they show up. My expectation for them as been so low. Especially after reading this thread.


----------



## juggler314

juggler314 said:


> So...second install date was today. Another no-show. Called up to complain again. They *claim* they are going to try and get the morning guy out here tomorrow. I'm not holding my breath given what I know about how scheduling works (or doesn't work!) within TWCNYC
> 
> These guys are a piece of work...
> 
> BTW has anyone noticed how when you are on hold with TWCNYC instead of something like "please stay on the line we'll be with you shortly" every few minutes, they just have a big minute long chunk of dead silence. I'm positive they do that to encourage people to think they've been hung up on and hang up thus shortening the queue...


Amazingly they did show up this morning, of course I'm on vacation...so they came and my gf was there...apparently the install went at least somewhat ok. She tells me we get everything up to about channel 100. The TWCNYC tech said everything was good on their side. Hopefully the next time the tivo updates itself it'll sort it out, if not I'm sure I'lll be on the phone a few hours when I get home next week!

BTW it's just one M-card for my Tivo HD


----------



## Pricele$$Vulture

juggler314 said:


> Amazingly they did show up this morning, of course I'm on vacation...so they came and my gf was there...apparently the install went at least somewhat ok. She tells me we get everything up to about channel 100. The TWCNYC tech said everything was good on their side. Hopefully the next time the tivo updates itself it'll sort it out, if not I'm sure I'lll be on the phone a few hours when I get home next week!
> 
> BTW it's just one M-card for my Tivo HD


Dude I'm so nervous about TWCNYC. They're supposed to stopby my home today to install the Cable Cards.

What should I expect? I should get all the same channels that I currently get via the cable box ---with the exception of On Demand?


----------



## juggler314

Pricele$$Vulture said:


> Dude I'm so nervous about TWCNYC. They're supposed to stopby my home today to install the Cable Cards.
> 
> What should I expect? I should get all the same channels that I currently get via the cable box ---with the exception of On Demand?


Well like I said, I have yet to actually use my newly setup Tivo since I'm on vacation, but you should get every channel you got with your old box, +HD (if you didn't have an HD box before), you will not be able to use any OD channels because they use two way communication. Also you will not recieve any SDV channels. From my reading of this forum it doesn't seem like thare are many/any SDV channels in TWCNYC.

I highly suggest if they don't show up that you b*tch and get a free months service though. And when they tell you it's impossible to reschedule outside of the computer system, call BS - I got a guy to show up next day, although someone had to arrange for that special.


----------



## mack89464

mack89464 said:


> Update: The excellent field tech that helped me before is coming out to me again tomorrow. He doesnt work Fridays but he's going to come out and help me with the IS team and get it fixed once and for all.
> The field techs are so helpful (or at least try to be) the call center staff are about as much use as an ashtray on a motorcycle.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow the final update will be me cheering and clapping at everything working again
> We'll see!


Yesterday a new field technician came out - an Indian guy - who was great. He arrived and promised me we would be up and running very quickly.
10 minutes later he made a call to dispatch - a few hits later all was working and my problem is resolved. So it proves again what everyone has said on these forums all along. It all depends on who you get out on site - just luck. The bad part is that TWC has nobody working in the call center with half a brain. The only person I spoke to out of the 12+ call center reps with any good level of customer service was a lady called Rhonda. Polite, helpful and actually listened to what I had to say. Didn't cut me off, transfer me or dump me to another queue like everyone else. She also gave me a $75 credit on my account.

Good luck to others in the Hollywood / LA area getting their cards installed. Its like playing roulette (more like Russian Roulette)


----------



## Pricele$$Vulture

OMG!!! I can't believe TWCNYC actually did something right. The guy that stopped by was great. Finished the install in under 15 mins. All channels coming in fine thus far. I'm pretty impressed with the field tech.


----------



## bobrt6676

On Jan 4th TWC arrived at 6:20 P.M.(window 6-8:30). My first question was how many cable cards have you installed? 0 he said, but I have an expert on the phone. I handed him the Tivo instructions for Card installers. 2 hours latter I was up and running. Not bad for a newbie, thanks to Percy at TWC. 
Today, I noticed I was missing 4 HD channels. Called CST she tried to send a "hit" to the cable cards. Nothing changed. Asked if I had 2 CC's. I will have to get someone to help me. Transferred me to Roadrunner National tech support!!  He transferred me back to someone else who promptly sent a "hit" to my CC's and the missing channels were there not even a reboot needed! Except for a small hiccup a positive for TWC Dayton,Ohio


----------



## stevec5375

And the Time Warner Austin fiasco continues....

12/19/07
Time Warner contractor from DCOM arrives around 10am. He spends at least 1 hour at the house trying to get the cards to pair. No success.
He returns at 5:30pm that evening and tries again. This time he calls his supervisor over to my house and between the two of them and Time Warner telephone technicians, they get the cards paired but no HD channels are showing.
It&#8217;s 8:30pm and they tell me they have another job to do and must leave and that it&#8217;s possible that by the next day the HD channels will be there. Not true and the channels still have not showed up.

12/19/07
While the Time Warner contractor is at my home attempting to pair two cable cards, I&#8217;m on the phone with tech support listening to this woman tell me they don&#8217;t support cable cards in non TW owned equipment. I asked her to repeat that to the technician. He was floored and got her employee number. The company&#8217;s own representatives don&#8217;t even know what services they offer even though it&#8217;s plainly on their public web site.

12/22/07
I&#8217;m waiting for a TW tech to show up between 8am &#8211; 12pm. The tech showed up at 10:15am and wasn&#8217;t able to get the cards paired. He tried to use MultiStream cards in the unit and I told him (as says Tivo&#8217;s web site) that you cannot use MultiStream cards in the Tivo Series 3 HD. He called his supervisor and was told they didn&#8217;t have anymore Single Stream cards in the warehouse. He left and told me he would be back on Thursday.

12/24/07
I plugged the MultiStream card that the last tech (Hector) left lying on top of my TiVo into slot 1 and called Time Warner. I got a technician to pair the card and send the signal to the TiVo. I got some of the HD channels but not all. Same old problem, can&#8217;t get Discovery HD and others. Only one of my two tuners works because the MultiStream is not supported fully in the Series 3. I found out from the tech on the phone that I have an appointment with TW for Friday of this week between 1pm &#8211; 5pm for Hector to come back out with new cable cards. I would not have known I had the appointment if the tech had not called me. I never heard any other word out of Hector after his last failed visit.

12/27/07
Technician shows up at 12:00pm. He leaves the single Multistream card in Slot 1. Then he contacts a Time Warner tech on the phone and asks him to send a &#8220;hit&#8221; to the TiVo. No EMMs arrive because the count is still at zero. Technician goes outside to check the cable signal and changes to a 4-way splitter. Technician is never able to get the 2nd cable card to receive more than 2 EMMs even though card 1 received all 39. Technician makes a trip to get a different cable card to #2. Cable card 2 was paired and received it&#8217;s authorization but no EMMs were received. A 2nd technician, Hector, shows up with more cable cards and is surprised to find the other technician there. Obviously, the left hand doesn&#8217;t know what the right hand is doing at TW. They were on the phone again but not successful. They left and the 2nd card still does not work.

12/28/07
Time Warner called to see if the EMM count has increased on both my CableCards. It has. However, CC1 and CC2 have different EMM counts.

12/31/07
EMM count on CC1 is 47 and EMM count on CC2 is 4. Called Time Warner phone support. Technician on phone says he cannot send any &#8220;hits&#8221; to CC2 because it is only &#8220;one way&#8221; and it appears to him to have a problem. He has scheduled for yet another technician to come out on Friday between 1pm &#8211; 5pm. In addition, I asked for the list of Switched Digital Video channels so that I would know which channels I definitely would not receive and he did not have that information. I am suppose to receive a call back in two hours with that information. It is now 12:00pm. At 2:42pm still no word from Time Warner Cable. I never did hear from this person and it is now 1/4/08.

1/4/08
A technician came to the house once again because the EMM count had gone from 51 on CableCard 1 to 10 and to 0 on CableCard 2. The technician was on the phone with various people back at the Time Warner dispatch trying to get EMMs sent to my CableCards once again. No luck. There appears to be this disconnect between dispatch and DNCS at Time Warner. The group they call DNCS are the only ones who have successfully been able to send EMMs to my cable cards. However, for whatever reason, my CableCards won&#8217;t retain them.
Many of the technicians who have come to my home have made it clear that Time Warner hates dealing with Cable Cards and if it weren&#8217;t for the FCC mandating them, they wouldn&#8217;t support them at all.
On 1/3/08 I had a phone message from a Time Warner employee named John from Customer Service wanting to speak to me. I suspect that he had received the complaints I filed with both the City of Austin&#8217;s franchise office and the Better Business Bureau. I spent quite long time on the phone with him and told him basically what a fiasco the whole CableCard mess had been, how much time off from work meeting technicians had cost me, and just the general nuisance of trying to watch channels that I&#8217;m paying for but can&#8217;t get. I told him that I knew when I bought the Tivo Series 3 HD that it would not allow me to do Video on Demand or receive Switched Digital Video but that wasn&#8217;t a big deal at the time. However, they do not publish the list of Switched Digital Video channels so it is impossible for me to determine which channels I am supposed to receive and which ones I am not. I reiterated to him that this was unacceptable. He promised to find out what the list of SDV channels were and look into why my EMMs were not stable. He at least said he would credit my account with $100 for all my troubles.



My next move is to file a complaint with the FCC. I am so hopping mad at all of this that I could just s**t.


----------



## lrhorer

BruceShultes said:


> I have no evidence to support this, but I suspect that you can have just as much problem with too strong a signal as with too weak a one.


As an engineer with 25 years experience in CATV and telecommunications I can tell you high levels will cause a great deal more problems than low levels, especially with digital streams. Most installations should not require an amplifier, and only those who do require them will benefit from them at all.



BruceShultes said:


> I have no equipment to measure strength of signal, so I cannot give you any numbers.


I could give you tons of numbers, but I really don't have all night to be typing at the keyboard. Suffice to say the CATV company is responsible for delivering a useable signal to the eve of your house. Unless you have lots of outlets (I have 9 for example), a very large house (guilty as charged), or are an unusually long way from the subscriber tap (mine could be closer), an amplifier is not necessary. If the signal levels are too low to feed 1 or 2 outlets in an ordinary sized house a reasonable distance from the CATV subscriber tap, then the CATV system is out of balance and the CATV provider needs to fix their system. Many CATV companies will provide a house amplifier for free or for a very modest fee if the house happens to lie outside the normal engineering parameters and consequently suffers from low levels. As it happens my house qualifies on all three counts, so an amp was necessary for my house, but mine is definitely the exception.


----------



## dolfer

Midwest User1 said:


> Did any of you have to run the "guided setup" again to start getting those channels? Or did you just start getting them?


I did not have to run guided set up.

The channels are just like any other channels. When they were added I got a notice telling me that there had been a change in the lineup.

Since all I was receiving on those channels was On Demand commercials, I had deselected all of them in the Channels I Receive.

When a friend of mine said they had miraculously appeared, I added them all back so they would show up in my guide.

I double checked the lineup on TW's site and there were no channels that were missed so the channel lineup changes were properly detected by my Tivo. That's my case with my Tivo and TW cincy. As you know, every case can be different.

Go to your cable company's site and check out the latest channel list. If it matches your channel lineup in the Channels I Receive section, then you are ok. Just check all of the channels you want, and deselect the ones you don't.


----------



## stevec5375

Thanks for posting the Time Warner Austin SDV Channel List. It's been impossible to get this info out of Time Warner.


----------



## Welshdog

stevec5375 said:


> Thanks for posting the Time Warner Austin SDV Channel List. It's been impossible to get this info out of Time Warner.


You know it's funny. I am in Austin and use analog cable on my S3 and THD. I checked the SDV list of channels and there wasn't a single one that I would miss. Guess I can go digital now without any worries!


----------



## tfreshman

IF YOU ARE MISSING CHANNELS "RUN GUIDED SETUP AGAIN!!!!!!!" It fixed ALL my missing channels!


----------



## rlay

Our Motorola box locked up tonight.... I rebooted it, and after a few minutes, it was back to normal.

I headed downstairs to the S3, and quickly found that about 5 HD channels were missing including both ESPN-HDs, and when I tried to tune into one channel specifically, 752-HDT, I get a cablecard message I've never seen before "The CableCARD considers the Host to have only one-way RF capability" on the S3 and "1-way RF Only" on the Motorola box....the only difference is that the Motorola box gets the rest of the channels, the S3 does not. I bet TWC Yuma-El Centro switched to SDV.

I rebooted the S3, and even repeated the guided setup, and the channels are just not there anymore. TWC is closed, so I'll have to call in the morning, but honestly, I think I'm at my wits end.

I've gone back and forth with TIVO and TWC about lineup changes, missing channels, incorrect programming, late repair guys who don't understand Cablecards....I've taken days off work and spent several man days researching/reconfiguring all kinds of things just to get the S3 up and going, only to have something in the system change by Tivo or TWC, both pointing the finger at each other. Last week my S3 remote stopped working (after several battery changes, and a reluctant switch to the Logitech Harmony). At this point I'm at diminishing returns just to get a better UI or a few advanced features (Desktop, Rhapsody....).

If this doesn't get resolved tomorrow, I'm calling DirecTV. My neighbor has been raving about how his service has improved over the past few months. The DVR is not as whiz bang as the Tivo, but it does the job. I just can't spend anymore time losing programming/functionality and calling various ill-equipped support people to get it back.

Sorry for the rant, but I really think some of you out there have felt my pain.


----------



## Midwest User1

tfreshman said:


> IF YOU ARE MISSING CHANNELS "RUN GUIDED SETUP AGAIN!!!!!!!" It fixed ALL my missing channels!


Do you have cable cards with digital cable service as well? I ask because when I go into the guided setup menu it says that I only need to run guided setup if I've changed zip codes or have antenna only cable. I noticed in the past 4 days or so that 4 or 5 HD channels that I had lost when switching to the TIVO boxes are now showing up in the guide with the correct guide data. They were never in the guide correctly before. However the channels themselves are not being received as I just see the On demand commercials.


----------



## rlay

Called TWC the said that it's their issue on the back end and said they would call me back once they have more details. It's been nearly 12 hours since that call and no call back and I'm still missing 5 good HD Channels and two other premium HD channels have had incorrect an program guide for 3 weeks.....so I'm in the process of making arrangements for DirecTV.


----------



## juggler314

juggler314 said:


> Amazingly they did show up this morning, of course I'm on vacation...so they came and my gf was there...apparently the install went at least somewhat ok. She tells me we get everything up to about channel 100. The TWCNYC tech said everything was good on their side. Hopefully the next time the tivo updates itself it'll sort it out, if not I'm sure I'lll be on the phone a few hours when I get home next week!
> 
> BTW it's just one M-card for my Tivo HD


So everything seems to be fine now, just needed to re-run guided setup for the new cablecard. Basically everything went perfect when the tech finally showed up. I wasn't even here for install and from what my gf tells me she didn't really do anything, inserted, tech did whatever he needed to do, and done.


----------



## Marslauncher

Post Deleted Per Request Of Supervisor.


----------



## rlay

Marslauncher said:


> I currently work in Tech Support for Time Warner Cable here in Austin, My name is, we shall say Paul, I would be more then happy to provide any assistance to questions and information that I possibly could, I apologize in advance to stevec5375 and to rlay for the customer service they received and to anyone else that received bad service, I want to get to know tivo as a service so that I can better support the product that many of you love. I will check in here every day to update questions and to post information as I come across it.
> 
> I truly do want to help and any information you guys (nice information none of that go to hell crap) will be appreciated, I will work with people on an account by account basis or if need be will update on changes to policies or procedures.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Paul


Paul,

Thanks for your offer of help, but I think this bird has flown. Anytime there has been the slightest bit of change with TWC (here in El Centro, CA), it has messed up my Tivo system and required multiple calls, service visits and lots of patience on my family's part.

My last bill was for over $200 (plus $13 for the Tivo....$40 for broadband). Even with more programming (85+ HD channels alone vs. the 12 I get from TWC), 2 HD DVRs, the monthly fees for DirecTV after the 3 months free premium channels will be ~$110....and I can get the same speed DSL for $30/month. It just doesn't make economic sense for the frustration I've had with TWC and Tivo. My neighbor has had DirecTV for more than a year and initially had problems with the install because of the lack of local channels, required phone connection, and multiple coax cable routing, but apparently that's all been fixed, and they can use the cable installed in the house and even ethernet for the guide updates.....Over the past year, has gotten more channels and excellent service. I wish I could say the same for TWC.

-Rick


----------



## cab2

Marslauncher said:


> I currently work in Tech Support for Time Warner Cable here in Austin, My name is, we shall say Paul,


Hi Paul;

Just wanted to say thank you in advance for trying to help those of us in the Austin TX area with respect to TW issues. I'm in Cedar Park and currently, have no issues.

But I wanted to just put something here to say thanks for your efforts. I'm sure you will get all sorts of replies (good and bad) and requests for help. Your just being willing to come on here and identify yourself and offer to help, is a big thing. I'd doubt this is part of your job description, so it shows a level of dedication and CS that TW should be proud of. You and Cableguy help to try to brighten up that dirty star that is TW Austin. Thanks!

and no, I'm not a shill for TW. I just happen to be a customer and right now, problem free. I'm sure their job is a thankless one, so throwing a bone once in a while is a good thing.

Now, if you could manage to find a way to get the prices of things cut in half, that would be awesome.


----------



## TxPres

Marslauncher said:


> I currently work in Tech Support for Time Warner Cable here in Austin, My name is, we shall say Paul,
> 
> Our Troubleshooting normally entails the following, feel free to amend.
> 
> Before setting up a Trouble Call (TC) for Cable Cards make sure you have:
> 
> * Verified the affected channels are not in the switched channel line up in Austin or Waco.
> 
> Paul


Is there a place where the official switched channel lineup is available?
Otherwise, we have no way to check.

I just had my multi-stream card installed yesterday. The install took all of 15 min total with the tech only putting the card in and then calling the numbers in to the office.

My question: I pay for the HD Premium tier. These channels have not shown up yet on my Tivo (they are showing up OK on my SA box which I still have). Are they SCV channels? If so, then I understand why I am not getting them. If they are not, how do I go about getting them?

Thanks for the Help in advance.


----------



## Marslauncher

Post Deleted Per Request Of Supervisor.


----------



## Marslauncher

Post Deleted Per Request Of Supervisor.


----------



## cr33p

Hello all, I wanted to see if anyone had any intel on TWC in the north west are of San Antonio, my mother will be purchasing a Tivo HD unit here shortly, she doesnt know jack about cable cards or SDV, so I was hoping someone out there knows some answers

1. Are there M cards available?
2. Is TWC running SDV in that area already?
3. Whats the pricing like? Any addl costs for cable cards? 

Thanks


----------



## Marslauncher

Post Deleted Per Request Of Supervisor.


----------



## cr33p

SDV = switched digital video, meaning for example 100 channels but only 10 pipes, a device switches the head end to allow a certain channell to come down the available piope. It allows the cable co. to maximize bandwidth.


----------



## Marslauncher

Ok thats what I thought, but we just call it switched video no acronyms.


----------



## Combat Medic

cr33p said:


> Hello all, I wanted to see if anyone had any intel on TWC in the north west are of San Antonio, my mother will be purchasing a Tivo HD unit here shortly, she doesnt know jack about cable cards or SDV, so I was hoping someone out there knows some answers
> 
> 1. Are there M cards available?
> 2. Is TWC running SDV in that area already?
> 3. Whats the pricing like? Any addl costs for cable cards?
> 
> Thanks


I am using TWC-SA.
1. Yes, and I have one. Cool thing was that I was able to self install it without any arm twisting at all.
2. Yes. Nothing life altering is on it yet.
3. I think my card is in the $2 area.


----------



## MickeS

cr33p said:


> Hello all, I wanted to see if anyone had any intel on TWC in the north west are of San Antonio, my mother will be purchasing a Tivo HD unit here shortly, she doesnt know jack about cable cards or SDV, so I was hoping someone out there knows some answers
> 
> 1. Are there M cards available?
> 2. Is TWC running SDV in that area already?
> 3. Whats the pricing like? Any addl costs for cable cards?
> 
> Thanks


If you get an M card, the cost is only $2.73/month for the one card. If you get two S-cards (no reason to unless you have a Series 3 like me), the fee is $2.73/card + an "Additional Outlet" fee for the second card, which is around $2. So try and get the M-card if you can...


----------



## matthewwhite

Time Warner South West Ohio killed my cable cards Monday.

I lost about 1/2 of my digital channels monday and the rest went out by the next day.

I live in a former Adelphia area I suspect there was a change in their system.

I have MOTO cable cards and I think all I need to for them to repair and authorize my account but I can't get them to listen and they say the need a truck roll. The 1st appointment is available next Tuesday.

both cards were reading subscribed but not authorized now 1 is reading unsubscribed and 2 still subscribed but both no authorization.

I think if they'll just send them a hit they'd work but they say that can do nothing but roll a truck.

On the phone they said they were having a cable card problem and the phone support was walking through a help process but it turns out that she could only pair a cable card if it was in their cable box but because it was in another device I'd need a truck roll.


----------



## cr33p

MickeS said:


> If you get an M card, the cost is only $2.73/month for the one card. If you get two S-cards (no reason to unless you have a Series 3 like me), the fee is $2.73/card + an "Additional Outlet" fee for the second card, which is around $2. So try and get the M-card if you can...


Thanks for all the info guys


----------



## misc720

After reading this thread for weeks, waffling, then finally buying a Tivo HD, now I too have a nightmare.

I'm in North Hollywood. I think it is TW "East San Fernando". I first called a week ago and they said they were out of stock of cable cards, and I should call back in a few days, and then I could just come pick up the cable cards at a local office.

So I called a few days later, and they told me they were never out of stock, and they had to send out a tech, so we scheduled it.

Tech came this morning, she tried a couple S cards, sat on the phone for a couple hours, wasn't able to get all the channels. Told me she needed to go find an M card. So she leaves for a couple hours. I leave for work and let my roommate deal with it. I get back from work, and roommate tells me that they finally put him on the phone with a person at dispatch, and -get this- dispatch claims they just had a meeting last night where TW decided they are no longer supporting cable cards in Tivo because they have a new HD DVR box themselves (and we can get it for only $12/month, of course). She told him it is simply impossible now to get all the channels (even basic cable channels) through cable cards in a Tivo. I actually have a receipt here with handwriting on it: "you can no longer receive channels through Tivo".

So I called TW tech support tonight, verified they have the correct host ID, and that's about all they will do. He claimed to send an authorization signal while we were on the phone, but nothing happened. On the pairing screen it still says "contact cable company". And on the conditional access screen it shows Val ? and no subscription info. So I have another tech coming out in 9 days now. What a pain.

Any suggestions? It seems like most people are able to fix it themselves on the phone with the cable company.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Aydin

Found this thread via random googling. I'm very frustrated! My experience so far:

-- I was conned into using the TWC DVR. I held out for three months, but I just bit the bullet and bought an HD Tivo. 
-- I called TWC and scheduled an appointment. They didn't have anything for a week.
-- The day of the appointment, I unhooked the old DVR, set it aside, got the TiVo to the point where it needed to be, and waited.
-- The installer actually showed up early, which was nice. He had never seen a TiVo before (or at least not an S3), and looked for the slots in the back. I managed to eventually convince him the slots were in the front.
-- He did everything he could to try and bypass the firmware upgrade screen, which was just silly; if it needs an upgrade, it's going to have to go eventually, so what are you trying to accomplish? Based on my quick googling, I told him it could take up to forty minutes and he wasn't thrilled. But, after six attempts to try and bypass it somehow, he just gave in.
-- It finally finished, but we didn't get any channels and it wasn't working properly.
-- He read the serial number off to somebody at TWC, and they said they didn't have any record of it. They still tried to make it work, but their ultimate conclusion was that the cablecards were somehow fake (!!!). The contractor promised to come by tomorrow and get me hooked up with one that works. Without me noticing, he takes the old PVR back, meaning I have no TV at all. 
-- I get a phone call today from the contractors, letting me know they're out of cable cards and have no idea when they're getting more. Don't call them, they'll call me when they have more. But, if I want, they can set me up with a TWC DVR until some cablecards come in, at some undefined point in the future.

GOOD TIMES.


----------



## trininuyawka

Pricele$$Vulture said:


> OMG!!! I can't believe TWCNYC actually did something right. The guy that stopped by was great. Finished the install in under 15 mins. All channels coming in fine thus far. I'm pretty impressed with the field tech.


Wow!  I have an install tomorrow in Queens and if it goes half as smoothly as yours did, I'll be impressed. Why does it feel like I'm rolling the dice when it comes to TWC and cable card installation? It's been over a year since the Series 3 came out and there's STILL drama for many folks. Incredible.


----------



## skaggs

This morning, Albany TWC added 4 new HD channels using Switched Digital Video (SDV) technology, so we now have 13 HD channels using SDV and 2 HD On Demand channels, which makes them unavailable to me with my HD TiVo.

When is that dongle thing going to be released? ...not soon enough!

The current HD lineup from Albany TWC:
1800 HD PPV
1801 Showcase HD On Demand
1805 TBS HD
1806 WRGB-DT (CBS)
1808 WXXA-DT (FOX)
1810 WTEN-DT (ABC)
1811 WMHT-DT (PBS)
1813 WNYT-DT (NBC)
1815 WCWN-DT (WB)
1823 Weather Channel HD* SDV*
1827 TNT HD
1837 Discovery HD Theater
1838 A&E HD
1839 History Channel HD *SDV*
1840 MHD (MTV HD)
1841 HGTV HD *SDV*
1842 Food Network HD *SDV*
1846 CNN HD *SDV*
1847 MSG HD
1851 Fox Business News HD *SDV *
1855 MOJO (included in TWC's HD Tier at $3.95 per month)
1857 HDnet (included in TWC's HD Tier at $3.95 per month)
1858 HDnet Movies (included in TWC's HD Tier at $3.95 per month)
1860 Universal HD (included in TWC's HD Tier at $3.95 per month)
1864 Lifetime Movie Network HD *SDV*
1866 SportNetNY HD
1867 YES HD 
1869 ESPN HD
1870 ESPN2 HD
1873 Versus/Golf HD *SDV*
1874 Outdoor HD (must subscribe to Sports Tier) *SDV*
1875 NHL HD (must subscribe to Sports Tier) *SDV*
1876 National Geographic HD *SDV*
1880 HBO HD
1885 Showtime HD
1890 Starz HD *SDV*
1891 Starz West HD *SDV*


----------



## BruceShultes

misc720 said:


> I get back from work, and roommate tells me that they finally put him on the phone with a person at dispatch, and -get this- dispatch claims they just had a meeting last night where TW decided they are no longer supporting cable cards in Tivo because they have a new HD DVR box themselves (and we can get it for only $12/month, of course). She told him it is simply impossible now to get all the channels (even basic cable channels) through cable cards in a Tivo. I actually have a receipt here with handwriting on it: "you can no longer receive channels through Tivo".
> 
> So I called TW tech support tonight, verified they have the correct host ID, and that's about all they will do. He claimed to send an authorization signal while we were on the phone, but nothing happened. On the pairing screen it still says "contact cable company". And on the conditional access screen it shows Val ? and no subscription info. So I have another tech coming out in 9 days now. What a pain.
> 
> Any suggestions? It seems like most people are able to fix it themselves on the phone with the cable company.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Interesting how TW thinks they have they right to violate federal law. They have to support cablecards and the Tivo HD and S3 are both cablecard approved devices.

The only way you shouldn't be able to receive any channels is if they have changed their full channel lineup to SDV.


----------



## mmcgown

In response to your comments that TW is no longer supporting TiVo and cable cards, show your local reps at TW this quote:

Were strongly committed to ensuring that our subscribers who use CableCARD-enabled retail devices, including TiVo DVRs, have a satisfying and successful installation experience, added Mike LaJoie, Executive Vice President and Chief Technology Office, Time Warner Cable. McSlarrow and Rogers said that cable and TiVo representatives are committed to continuing a dialogue to resolve any future technology issues that may arise.

You can find the full story here:

http://www.ncta.com/ReleaseType/MediaRelease/4439.aspx?hidenavlink=true&type=reltyp1


----------



## timckelley

Yes, it looks like you need to make the rep eat crow. And when he eats crow, you need to ask him how it tastes.


----------



## mmcgown

Just one further note--it is almost stupid for all of us to put up with inconsistent replies from local Time Warner locations. Mine in Austin happened to do pretty well. But if you're having TWC/TiVo/cablecard issues and you are not getting satisfaction from your local office, call TWC headquarters in Stamford CT and let them know of your problem. It seems likely that if enough people complain, things will change.

Mike LaJoie seems to be the man in charge, and while you probably won't get to talk to him, there's no doubt his office staff will recognize a surge in calls complaining about locally inconsistent cablecard policies. As nearly as I can determine, his office number is 203-328-0600.

It makes no sense for all of us to have all of these problems with a company that purports to provide its customers with good service. Let this man know if your local TWC company is not providing you with prompt and efficient service.


----------



## mmcgown

I know I am replying to my own message, but after I wrote it, and through the modern miracle of accidental communication, I actually talked to Mike LaJoie (he hit callback, I think).

In a nutshell, he confirmed what I have said. Without trying to quote him or discredit his wish to stay out of the limelight, it seemed clear to me that TWC is firmly committed to cablecards and other local boxes. What I heard was--if TWC has to pay $400 to supply a DVR to a customer and fix it if it breaks, why wouldn't we be happy for the customer to buy it himself?

I think any of you with local TWC stumbling blocks ought to seriously consider investing in a long-distance phone call to TWC's Stamford CT HQ office. Sometimes it takes a kick in the pants for the local offices to fall into line, but you will be doing all of us a favor if you make yourself heard.

I'm not a TW stockholder or even one of their best supporters, but I do think that when they are prodded, they can perform. It's the prodding that they need.

If any of you have ongoing cablecard/TiVo card problems, I hope you will reply to me privately, because although I can't make any promises, I may have a small pipeline into getting things sorted out.


----------



## TxPres

On Tuesday I had TWC here in Austin come out for the initial install. He was running real late (about 8pm) but did show up. The Tivo had been up and running using OTA and analog cable for nearly a week, so no guided setup was required.

He installed an M-card, called in the info, checked a few channels, and left.
I was out of town Wednesday so did not check things out. On Thursday, I noticed that I was not receiving some HD channels that were not Switched Video. 

I called TWC and he send a couple of ?hits? which did not change anything. Then they scheduled a truck roll for the next morning.
Tech showed up this morning and switched out the M-card. No change. Then he wanted to check/replace all splitters. Said it was probably a signal strength issue. I told him to run a temp line from the curb directly to Tivo rather than crawl around in my attic. He did and there was no change.  After that, it was pretty obvious that the problem was either a CC isssue or a problem with the "office".

After a couple of hours with the tech talking to the office, they finally sent down 39 EMM's (?) and that fixed things. 

Not sure why they could not have tried that when I was on the phone with them the day before. Would have been a whole lot cheaper than sending a tech out.

Currently I have the channels I am supposed to have.  However, TWC in Austin is always adding channels to the switched list. I was told that new HD channels would be switched. 
In both cases the tech was very nice and courtious. The phone tech was also.

Sure hope they get that USB dongle out soon.


----------



## mmcgown

I'm also in Austin and had a similar experience when the first non-TWC contractor showed up with cablecards and spent a long time on the phone with some intemediate tech.

I don't know what they are doing exactly, but it seems that TW is allowing contractors limited access to the "hit the card" capability, and it doesn't seem to work.

I spent an entire day listening to an Eagle contractor calling his boss to "hit the card" and it never worked.

But when I finally reached a true network guy at TWC-Austin, it worked instantly.


----------



## timckelley

Ever since I got my TiVo HD a few months ago, I've been wanting to buy an HD TV, but for now I've just got my analog cable hooked up to my TiVo HD, and all my TV's are SD. After reading these last several posts, I'm starting to think it'd be worth if it I at least wait until the dongle comes out before I go out and buy an HDTV.

Actually, I think there's one or two HD channels I can get through my analog cable already (with no cable card!) but that's not very many channels to justify buying an HDTV.


----------



## mmcgown

Hi Tim,

I don't agree with you....if you've already got a TiVoHD, then you are shortchanging your household if you don't get an HDTV. I'm in Austin, and with my MultiStream cable card, I'm getting a great picture on all but a very few switched video channels.

If you are willing to go through a week or so of pain for getting a MultiStream cable card installed, you will be impressed by the quality of the picture and sound. True, there are some SDV channels that you won't get for a while, but you will get all of the premium channels that you choose to pay for in stunning quality, and you will get the local channels in whatever quality that they choose to broadcast.

I understand the economics of buying a new TV. My best advice is to go with Amazon, find their best price, and let their White Glove delivery service WOW you with their low price and their willingness to deliver to your house, set up the new set, and make sure it's working to your satisfaction.


----------



## rlay

I called TWC today and waited 25 mins just to schedule for my cable service to be disconnected, and their system dropped my call while I was waiting....and when I finally spoke to a human, it doesn't even get switch off until mid-next week...plus I have to bring the CableCards and Motorola box back to their offices. I'm keeping the RoadRunner for the time being simply because its been reliable and my job pays for it.... but any signs of trouble on that end, and I'll be setting up DSL with AT&T.

They didn't even ask me why I was canceling (They probably looked at all of the CableCard related service calls I logged).

In other news, DirecTV was installed 2 days after I ordered it by a very knowledgeable technician, who informed me that they will be releasing a Windows Media Server interface (announced at CES) which will give the system "to go" functionality. They did need to route another cable which was unexpected, but he did an excellent job hiding it. I get about 85 HD channels including locals I wasn't getting in HD with TWC. The compression/pixelation is noticeably improved (especially on SD channels and fast action HD scenes). I also like the way the system can be set to show the stream in its native format and allow for cropping, stretching, and pillowboxing....both on the TV and in the DVR itself. The HR-21 DVR interface is pretty good with a 320GB hard disk and SATA expandability. It's probably 75% on-par with the Tivo..... no suggestions, 30-second skip, and a few other nit-picky things...but it does the job, and there is so much more HD programming that it's worth the trade off. 

I'm keeping the Tivo and the service for the next few months until I pony up for a Sonos music system or a Logitech Squeeze Box Duet. I like having Rhapsody, the extra tuners for OTA channels+Tivo-to-Go for those shows, and maybe they do something with downloaded content.... I might splurge and transfer the service to an S2 just for Tivo-to-Go....Does anyone know if Tivo has plans to put Rhapsody on S2 boxes?


----------



## FrogGremlin

My son's new TiVoHD (Christmas gift) led him to cancel TW in El Paso. After getting the "no cable cards, no TiVo support" lies from the local office, he decided to go with DirecTV. The main satellite drawback had always been the lack of locals in HD. Now, with an old set of rabbit-ears (and direct line-of-sight to all the transmitting towers on the hills overlooking the city), he uses the TiVo for all the networks, and an inexpensive satellite package for everything else.


----------



## verbaldave

Two contractors successfully installed a Motorola MCard into my TiVo HD this morning with minimal issues! (in North Dallas)

They showed up 30 minutes into the 4 hour window (nice), and told me they had experience with installing CCs in Tivos. I was glad, but still cautious. After getting off the phone the first time they looked at some channels and said I was good to go, and started to leave. But I told them to check the "digital tier" channels (channels that you can't get out of the wall, and need a digital cable box for), and they weren't coming in yet. (my guess is that the Card was "Validated", but not "Authorized"). After waiting on them for about 10 minutes, I told Guy 2 to have them send an "initialization". After a 5 minute wait, everything was good to go. The whole thing only took 30 minutes. 

Under the "Conditional Access" screen I've got 
"Val:V", "CP:Enabled", and "Auth:S" From what I've read, those are the correct values. The three things they needed were the serial # off the card, the Host ID, and the Data # (both are found in the CableCARD Pairing screen).

I currently have an SD TV, and have no premium or HD channels, so maybe that has something to do with it. I'll have my fingers crossed tho when I get an HDTV, and upgrade to the HD tier.

I'll echo the previous poster who said that contractors are able to send "hits" to CableCARDs. Their support people were sending all the hits, but eventually had to call TWC to finally get it working.

When none of my "digital tier" channels were coming in, the contractors seemed stumped. Their installation support people told them everything looked good. So Guy 1 called TWC directly and a talked to a really *****y woman who said installers couldn't call directly, and that only the contractor's support people could call. So they called back to their support people and this TW chick had already called to hassle them about Guy 1 calling! What a ho! He was just trying to skip the middle man for the good of the customer (and his Saturday) and he got nothing but grief 

*Thanks to everyone on this forum, and others! Because of you I was well educated and knew to stand firm and not let the installer leave before all the proper CC values were displayed!*

(The guy asked me if I worked at Best Buy or something since I knew so much about "this stuff" HA! tivocommunity.com baby!)


----------



## Tom_The_BBT

Im a Charter Technician living in a Time warner system in Eastern NC .I had my CC install today on my Tivo HD ,took about an hour , They sent an inhouse tech who saw my work truck in the drive and knew I knew what I was talking about. It was his second Tivo CC install so he let me do most of the navigating while he made the phone calls the first card went in without a hitch ,Second one wouldnt work at first I made him have dispatch remove it from the account ( Host and data #s) and put it back on after removing it once, then we ran through auth again still no pic the dispatcher figured it out she hadnt balanced services for the account with the outlets, Also I didnt have them remove Their HDC 8300 OPAC DVR from my account yet so they wouldnt screw the outlets up that way either,Went pretty smooth and the tech was good cause he was willing to listen .All in all not a bad experience.Believe me I know having done them that CC installs can be a nightmare ,One problem though after guided set up no program data fro NGC HD ,FSN HD,and HGTV HD but these are new to our line up so I asumme this is an update snafu with zap2it or something


----------



## mercurial

Is it just me or has some of the framerates on the digital channels dropped in the Raleigh/Cary area? I wonder if they're compressing the heck out of things to get all those HD's online without SDV....


----------



## trininuyawka

If anybody gets a TWNYC tech named "Danny" as their installer, you are in good hands! This past Saturday he showed up at 9:55am for a 10-2pm window. Quickly knew what to do and where to go with my TiVo HD. Popped in a single M-card then waited for it to update it's firmware but after about 15 minutes it seemed to hang at 99&#37;. Uh-oh. Restarted the TiVo and the firmware restarted back at 0%. UGH! But this time around it went faster and we got to 100%. Called dispatch for authorization. Blank screen even on basics like CBS, NBC, NY1, etc. Right away he knew the authorization didn't go through. Called dispatch again to re-authorize and this time we got the basics. Went to TNT on channel 3 and blank screen. Right away he said he saw this before and called dispatch to connect him to the IT Dept. Not sure what they did on their end but low and behold, 5 minutes later, all the channels are coming through (I don't subscribe to any premiums). So for one last test I ask him to go to 702 (CBS HD) to test out some HD channels. As the Tivo flickers to adjust the resolution to HD from SD, it reboots itself! UH-OH again! Don't worry he says...He's seen this before too. Wait a couple of minutes to let the TiVo power back up and immediately switch to 702. A little flicker and yes! We're in business! All in all, the whole install took about 45 minutes. He was calm, collected, knew what he was doing and was on a friendly, first name basis with dispatch and IT. Bravo Danny for all your help and expertise!

All that's left is to finish watching the last couple of shows recorded on the TW DVR and then drop-kick that piece of crap back to TW. Couldn't help but smile all weekend as I re-programmed my Harmony 880 and re-established my season passes....using HD channels where available. 

If there was a "Danny" in every major TW service region, the world would be a beautiful place. =o)


----------



## juggler314

Can anyone confirm if they have setup my account the correct way?

Prior to switching to CC only I had a cable box and the pricing for the DTValue pack was 61.50 - single charge + some taxes.

So I go the CC route with my TivoHD and now my bill reads:

Cable Card $1.75 
DTV SERVICE $10.95 
BASIC SERVICE $14.25 
STANDARD SERVICE $39.90 

Which totaly 66.85 + tax. So now I'm paying *more* - this seems wrong to me...

I did keep the cable box overlap for a few days, so this is my new bill after returing the cable box. The tech did seem a bit confused over how to "swap" out the converter for the CC.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mindflux

I'm in the process of buying an S3 HD TiVo box, but TW-Austin is giving me the run around. They want 35 dollars for some mug to come out and slide a cable card into my TiVo box? 

I was also told I wont get a number of channels, I guess those are the two-way channels (OnDemand, etc).. but the list seemed mighty long.

Am I getting the run around here or what? I'm not paying anyone 35 bucks to come slide a card into a device slot.


----------



## cr33p

Mindflux said:


> I'm in the process of buying an S3 HD TiVo box, but TW-Austin is giving me the run around. They want 35 dollars for some mug to come out and slide a cable card into my TiVo box?
> 
> I was also told I wont get a number of channels, I guess those are the two-way channels (OnDemand, etc).. but the list seemed mighty long.
> 
> Am I getting the run around here or what? I'm not paying anyone 35 bucks to come slide a card into a device slot.


Welcome to the getting ripped off for knowing more than your installer will  Seems pretty normal, some folks have been able to pick up cards themselve and do a self install but there is no rhyme or reason why some areas alow this and some dont.


----------



## Mindflux

DaveDFW said:


> The S3 can use M-cards, but that model treats them as S-cards, ie, you'll need two M-cards to use the dual-tuner functionality.
> 
> I've got two S3's with Time-Warner, each with two M-cards, working correctly.
> 
> TTYL
> David


I was told by a TiVO rep that this was a problem with an older software rev. He suggested that when I get my TiVO box to let it update to the latest TiVo software before putting in a cable card, after that I can run a single M-card. He said if you put the cards in before the update it causes some problem requiring two cards to be run even if it's an "M".


----------



## cr33p

Mindflux said:


> I was told by a TiVO rep that this was a problem with an older software rev. He suggested that when I get my TiVO box to let it update to the latest TiVo software before putting in a cable card, after that I can run a single M-card. He said if you put the cards in before the update it causes some problem requiring two cards to be run even if it's an "M".


Only the Tivo HD can run with a single M card, the S3 Classic still would need either 2 M cards or 2 S cards, regardless of software rev's


----------



## Mindflux

cr33p said:


> Only the Tivo HD can run with a single M card, the S3 Classic still would need either 2 M cards or 2 S cards, regardless of software rev's


Well I'm looking at the S3 HD (300hr). So this still requires two M or two S's?


----------



## cr33p

Mindflux said:


> Well I'm looking at the S3 HD (300hr). So this still requires two M or two S's?


That is correct sir. Sorry. Some have said in the future that maybe the S3 will get M card functionality to utilize the dual stream of the card. Who knows why they couldnt backport the drivers to the original platform.


----------



## JYoung

misc720 said:


> I'm in North Hollywood. I think it is TW "East San Fernando". I first called a week ago and they said they were out of stock of cable cards, and I should call back in a few days, and then I could just come pick up the cable cards at a local office.
> 
> So I called a few days later, and they told me they were never out of stock, and they had to send out a tech, so we scheduled it.
> 
> Tech came this morning, she tried a couple S cards, sat on the phone for a couple hours, wasn't able to get all the channels. Told me she needed to go find an M card. So she leaves for a couple hours. I leave for work and let my roommate deal with it. I get back from work, and roommate tells me that they finally put him on the phone with a person at dispatch, and -get this- dispatch claims they just had a meeting last night where TW decided they are no longer supporting cable cards in Tivo because they have a new HD DVR box themselves (and we can get it for only $12/month, of course). She told him it is simply impossible now to get all the channels (even basic cable channels) through cable cards in a Tivo. I actually have a receipt here with handwriting on it: "you can no longer receive channels through Tivo".
> 
> So I called TW tech support tonight, verified they have the correct host ID, and that's about all they will do. He claimed to send an authorization signal while we were on the phone, but nothing happened. On the pairing screen it still says "contact cable company". And on the conditional access screen it shows Val ? and no subscription info. So I have another tech coming out in 9 days now. What a pain.
> 
> Any suggestions? It seems like most people are able to fix it themselves on the phone with the cable company.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Absolute crap on Time-Warner's part.
I have one neighbor (also a forum member) who has cablecards working fine in the East San Fernando with his Series 3s.

Don't be afraid not only to threaten but follow through with complaining to the FCC and the Los Angeles Cable commission on TW's refusal to support cablecards.
Time-Warner's already been taking heat from the City due to a rash of service complaints from the former Adelphia customers.


----------



## Yosemitebob

I had my S3 HD box up and going with basic cable for about a week before the CC install and experienced no problems. Now a few days later I am seeing pixelation, followed by a 5 second fast forward, then no sound for about 15 or more seconds. It seems random and it occurred twice last night during Comanche Moon

I live in Leawood Ks which is in TWC KC territory. I'm hoping there is an update that tivo can help me with and that it's not the m card because I don't want to be charged to walk another tech through the install process! Have any other TWC KC customers experienced this?

BTW I'm using this on a SDTV at a fixed 480i

unrelated but I'm in the market for a 32" HDTV if anyone knows of a good brand or model please let me know.


----------



## calab

I have an HDTV and am about to hook up my HD TiVo to it. I have the Broadcast Basic package from TW Albany (NY). So I get the local stations plus a handful more (cspan, cw...). It's the most basic analog package required by law but not advertised by TW. Since I bought an HDTV, I also now get the local stations HD digital on 18.6, 18.10, etc.

I called TW to ask whether I'd need a cable card to use my TiVo program guide and they claimed that I wasn't supposed to be getting the local channels in HD under the plan I have. This isn't right, is it? I thought that the local stations had to be passed through unencrypted. I assumed if the channels are offered in HD, then the cable company must send them to me that way. Am I wrong?


----------



## RTPGiants

Just got an HD, and don't have the cards yet. I can get the CBS affiliate (WRAL) on the expected 5-1, etc. channels (after scanning). However, I can't get it to see the other affiliate channels FOX, ABC, etc. which should be channels like 11-1 and 50-1, etc. Anyone able to get those?


----------



## DrWho453

I live out near mini-city near the triangle town center and I pickup the following channels OTA using an little table top indoor antenna:

5.x (CBS)
11.x (ABC)
17.x (nbc)
22.1 (CW)
28.x (myrdc)
50.x (fox)

Might be able to pick up others with a larger indoor or outdoor antenna. Just make sure when you set up your tivo that you set it up for antenna or antenna +cable if you are going to use both cable and antenna


----------



## RTPGiants

Yeah, I guess I could do that, but doesn't TW have an obligation to send the HD on the network affiliates? It seems weird to only get CBS, PBS, and CW ... obviously they're sending some, but no ABC, FOX, NBC?

I'll eventually (next week) get a CableCard setup, but it'd be nice to watch football in HD through Tivo this weekend before that.


----------



## DrWho453

RTPGiants said:


> Yeah, I guess I could do that, but doesn't TW have an obligation to send the HD on the network affiliates? It seems weird to only get CBS, PBS, and CW ... obviously they're sending some, but no ABC, FOX, NBC?
> 
> I'll eventually (next week) get a CableCard setup, but it'd be nice to watch football in HD through Tivo this weekend before that.


ok, now you are talking about something different. Before you said that you were trying to get 11.1 50.1 etc. I thought you were trying to get them from the antenna and not the cable. Sorry. Those come in over the air and not on the cable. I never tried to get those channels through the cable itself. I have both an antenna and cable with cable cards installed. Before I had the cable cards installed, I used the antenna to pick up these other stations. I believe time warner is supposed to send them with a clear QAM so you can see them but I am not sure how they are sending them. I just now when I watch them on cable they are on 211 - 257.

Edit: Also please note that you don't need an HD labled antenna to get HD channels. HD antennas may be optimized to get the signals but if you have any indoor tv antenna, you can use it. I am using an antenna that I have had since 1995. It is amplified though the amplification is turned off right now. It sits right behind my tv and picks up the HD channels without any problems. It is funny to see the analog channel like channel 5 with static and then go to 5.1 and see it crystal clear


----------



## RTPGiants

Sorry if there was confusion.

Basically, I set it as Cable only. I then went through guided setup and had no HD channels. I then let Tivo scan the channels, and it "discovered" some channels like:
4-1
4-2
5-1
5-2
5-3
...

Tuning 5-1 is the HD feed of WRAL, as you'd expect. FOX should be 50-1, 50-2, etc. but they're not found apparently.

Through my HD box (not through Tivo obviously), the HD channels are in the 200s as you noted but during the cable scan, Tivo said it "found" channels in the 200s, but for whatever reason, it won't allow those to be added via the channels you get list. The top channel there is 102-8.


----------



## DrWho453

RTPGiants said:


> Sorry if there was confusion.
> 
> Basically, I set it as Cable only. I then went through guided setup and had no HD channels. I then let Tivo scan the channels, and it "discovered" some channels like:
> 4-1
> 4-2
> 5-1
> 5-2
> 5-3
> ...
> 
> Tuning 5-1 is the HD feed of WRAL, as you'd expect. FOX should be 50-1, 50-2, etc. but they're not found apparently.
> 
> Through my HD box (not through Tivo obviously), the HD channels are in the 200s as you noted but during the cable scan, Tivo said it "found" channels in the 200s, but for whatever reason, it won't allow those to be added via the channels you get list. The top channel there is 102-8.


Hmm, interesting, if you go to the tivo system information and go to diagnostics after changing to 5-1, does the signal source say cable or antenna? and what kind of signal strength do you get. If I go to 5.1 I get a source of terrestrial and modulation of 8 VSB


----------



## RTPGiants

DrWho453 said:


> Hmm, interesting, if you go to the tivo system information and go to diagnostics after changing to 5-1, does the signal source say cable or antenna? and what kind of signal strength do you get. If I go to 5.1 I get a source of terrestrial and modulation of 8 VSB


Just to be clear, it's listed as 5-1, not 5.1

Source is "cbl" and signal strength is hovers between 98 and 100 and says "digital signal acquired".


----------



## Welshdog

mmcgown said:


> If you are willing to go through a week or so of pain for getting a MultiStream cable card installed, you will be impressed by the quality of the picture and sound. True, there are some SDV channels that you won't get for a while, but you will get all of the premium channels that you choose to pay for in stunning quality, and you will get the local channels in whatever quality that they choose to broadcast.


Umm, I've seen what the HD coming out of digital cable looks like and stunning is not the word I would use. I work at a post production house in Austin and we make HD commercials and videos. We have a 46" LCD panel in our lobby that we sometimes feed TWC digital cable HD. Sometimes, the channels look nice, but don't look at them too closely! The amount of compression applied to the video to squeeze it into that cable is huge and it shows. To my eye the compression artifacts are plainly obvious. Satellite is not much different. I will admit that some channels look pretty good, but I always manage to see junk in there that is unsightly. Don't get me wrong - I can live with it, but stunning?

Meh.

You want clean HD? Look at OTA HD or BluRay/HD-DVD. Now THAT is what HD should look like. Of course you could watch some stuff on our $80k Sony HDCAM SR tape deck, but it would only make you cry.


----------



## DrWho453

RTPGiants said:


> Just to be clear, it's listed as 5-1, not 5.1
> 
> Source is "cbl" and signal strength is hovers between 98 and 100 and says "digital signal acquired".


Hmm, thats interesting I guess if I ever remove the cable cards I will have to try and see what I get without the antenna. Didn't realize they were doing that. Oh well.

Also 5-1 and 5.1 are the same. Tivo doesn't have a period key so you have to use the - to replace the . but its all the same. Oh well, maybe someone else on here will no what all the x-x channels are that will work on cable. I know we have a few people here from the raleigh cary and apex areas.


----------



## RTPGiants

RTPGiants said:


> Just to be clear, it's listed as 5-1, not 5.1
> 
> Source is "cbl" and signal strength is hovers between 98 and 100 and says "digital signal acquired".


Ok, nevermind, I just s*ck. I had been using a cable feed that was split a lot (strength of about 87 on the 5-1 channel). Changing to a more direct feed got me the higher signal strength and also gave me the 11-x and 50-x channels I expected.


----------



## cableguy763

Welshdog said:


> Umm, I've seen what the HD coming out of digital cable looks like and stunning is not the word I would use. I work at a post production house in Austin and we make HD commercials and videos. We have a 46" LCD panel in our lobby that we sometimes feed TWC digital cable HD. Sometimes, the channels look nice, but don't look at them too closely! The amount of compression applied to the video to squeeze it into that cable is huge and it shows. To my eye the compression artifacts are plainly obvious. Satellite is not much different. I will admit that some channels look pretty good, but I always manage to see junk in there that is unsightly. Don't get me wrong - I can live with it, but stunning?
> 
> Meh.
> 
> You want clean HD? Look at OTA HD or BluRay/HD-DVD. Now THAT is what HD should look like. Of course you could watch some stuff on our $80k Sony HDCAM SR tape deck, but it would only make you cry.


Welshdog,
Not to throw any rocks, but TWC --DOES NOT--compress any local network feed. They send it out like they get it. The only HD channels that could be clamped or compressed in Austin are the HD SDV channels. Those cannot be received by OTA, so I must assume you are talking about OTA. I have seen plenty of OTA with compression artifacts, especially OTA NBC. So don't look too closely to that.


----------



## Welshdog

cableguy763 said:


> Welshdog,
> Not to throw any rocks, but TWC --DOES NOT--compress any local network feed. They send it out like they get it. The only HD channels that could be clamped or compressed in Austin are the HD SDV channels. Those cannot be received by OTA, so I must assume you are talking about OTA. I have seen plenty of OTA with compression artifacts, especially OTA NBC. So don't look too closely to that.


 Yeah I was speaking more about the non-OTA stuff. I'm probably overly critical.

BTW Cable guy I've been meaning to ask you, my QAM channels seem to be not there lately. Right now all I get is CBS KEYE and the Tivo thinks it is KLRU! The Tivo info is there when I tune the channel but no image appears except for the above mentioned CBS on the wrong channel number. I'm seeing this on both the TVHD and the S3. I'm on TWC analog in Oak Hill.

Any thoughts?


----------



## labatt

It looks like Time Warner Albany is starting to switch channels over to SDV. Today we lost Nickelodeon and I don't know what else. When you switch to Nickelodeon on a TWC box it has "To start over press SEL" so it looks like they are adding some "features" I don't care about (and am surprised to see when I don't have a DVR sub or a DVR box) to the signal. I'm assuming this means it's using SDV or some proprietary something.

EDIT: It looks like they've been offering the "Start Over" service for a while and I've just never seen it. It's only offered on certain shows, but it looks like it's expanding. When "Start Over" is enabled on a show, you can't access the channel. See http://www.timewarnercable.com/Albany/Products/Cable/start_over/channels.html for a list of channels enabled for "Start Over" at TWC Albany.


----------



## Norm_bone

Norm_bone said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Still no joy. I was on hold for 2 hours last week, and the rep was very patient, tried initializing, but no luck.
> 
> TW scheduled a tech appointment. He was late, and spent 45 minutes with no results.
> 
> We have another appointment for tomorrow morning, and they're bringing a new card. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> ---Norm


Conclusion.

It took a total of 6 visits to get it right. TW tried to blame it on the Tivo, but at least they gamely kept swinging.

In the end, they claimed that much of the complexity was caused by the fact that we were in "an old Adelphia area", which made the settings on the cablecards different. To get things set up "Steve" had to be in the computer room, because he is supposedly "The only person at TW Cincinnati who is authorized to change the listings of the cable cards."

The resolution apparently was to correctly associate the host and data ID's with the server in the computer room. Once this was done, they were activated in 20 minutes.

About a month later, an outage caused them both to stop working. (Along with every other cablecard in the Adelphia area.) Again, working with "Steve", we were able to get them correctly paired in about a half hour. My guess, from what they said, is that the server had been restored from a backup with the wrong information. They commented that the host id the directory was showing was wrong.

I wish I had more useful advice to offer for people getting TW service. About the only suggestions I have are these:


Ask if you're in an old Adelphia area, since that will affect the way the deal with the cards.
If you're having pairing problems, don't bother setting up an appointment for a weekend or evening, since "someone has to be in the computer room"
Be aware that they might try and blame the Tivo, even if it's not the problem.
Make sure and mention that it's for a Tivo upfront, since most of the CC they're installing appear to be on TV's.

With the right guy on the cable end and me reading out the numbers, everything was resolved quickly. Unfortunately, it took a month to get the right guy on the cable end.


----------



## Stuck w TWCNYC

I'm in Manhattan and have had a Tivo3 mostly working with a single multicast card for a few months now after initially dealing with a few bouts of incompetence at TWC to get it going. I'm still not a satisfied customer. Has anyone else experienced the following?

1. Periodically the cablecard just stops being recognized with a message indicating the service is not communicating with the card. To fix it, I have to reset the Tivo3, which appears to redo all the client/server setup calls (400+ blocks of data over thirty minutes).

2. I feel I'm overpaying. TWC lists a pkg to have home cable for internet and tivo in a package called DTValue, but indicates it is only an option to those with cablebox. Users of cablecard they say must get the channels "ala cart", which in net effect means the first cablecard is ~$22, not $1.75.

3. I pay for HBO but don't see 201 through 207, e.g. HBO2 and other channels as we did before getting rid of the cablebox. We only get 780 (HD HBO). A call to support was fruitless, he said it was the card itself -- wrong answer since 2 independent cards had the same problem (I have a 2nd cablecard on the TV). Completely clueless support, he basically pointed me to the aforementioned DTValue package and remedied with 1 free month of Cinemax, which then became a charge on my next bill. Gee, thanks, TWC!

4. slightly off topic for Tivo, but it seems some knowledgable folks are on this forum. The 2nd cablecard in the TV periodicaly throws error 161-10 onscreen a few times a week. Turning off/on the TV makes it go away.

I've written a long letter off to a "research dept." in Flushing NY, but remain skeptical these clowns have a clue, or more to the point, *care* to have a clue on how to support cablecard, and they don't mind that by their pricing and incompetence they are probably in violation of the 1996 law.

I've never been a big fan of class action suits since going to a competitor is the best method for consumers to show displeasure, but TWC is clearly deserving of one. 
These guys need firm message, and for apt. dwellers, satellite is not a realistic competitive alternative, which makes TWC a true monopoly, and one that has run amuck and is not accountable.

Any thoughts are welcome as would word from other NYC residents trying to use cablecards and interested in pursuing legal options.


----------



## misc720

misc720 said:


> After reading this thread for weeks, waffling, then finally buying a Tivo HD, now I too have a nightmare.
> 
> I'm in North Hollywood. I think it is TW "East San Fernando". I first called a week ago and they said they were out of stock of cable cards, and I should call back in a few days, and then I could just come pick up the cable cards at a local office.
> 
> So I called a few days later, and they told me they were never out of stock, and they had to send out a tech, so we scheduled it.
> 
> Tech came this morning, she tried a couple S cards, sat on the phone for a couple hours, wasn't able to get all the channels. Told me she needed to go find an M card. So she leaves for a couple hours. I leave for work and let my roommate deal with it. I get back from work, and roommate tells me that they finally put him on the phone with a person at dispatch, and -get this- dispatch claims they just had a meeting last night where TW decided they are no longer supporting cable cards in Tivo because they have a new HD DVR box themselves (and we can get it for only $12/month, of course). She told him it is simply impossible now to get all the channels (even basic cable channels) through cable cards in a Tivo. I actually have a receipt here with handwriting on it: "you can no longer receive channels through Tivo".
> 
> So I called TW tech support tonight, verified they have the correct host ID, and that's about all they will do. He claimed to send an authorization signal while we were on the phone, but nothing happened. On the pairing screen it still says "contact cable company". And on the conditional access screen it shows Val ? and no subscription info. So I have another tech coming out in 9 days now. What a pain.
> 
> Any suggestions? It seems like most people are able to fix it themselves on the phone with the cable company.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


FWIW, TW sent another tech out yesterday (Saturday), and he got it working in about 30-45 minutes. He claims the previous tech must have mixed up the host/data numbers, but he still ended up putting in a new card. And he had to ask someone on the phone to hit the card few times.

Now I am getting all the channels I'm supposed to.

It immediately started doing the choppy video thing during the football game, but a restart seems to have fixed it. I guess that is a common problem.


----------



## jeremyeastburn

After eight, yes, count them EIGHT visits from Time Warner Cable technicians (Charlotte NC area) I finally got my Tivo Series 3 HD up and running with dual cable cards. I got card after card from the techs and they were all defective (would jump right to the "Updating..." screen with no end in sight). We finally got it working by inserting two "M" cards (multistream) in both slots and that did the trick. 

But my question is, when we put in the M-cards the diagnostic screen still says "one-way" instead of "two-way". Is there anything I have to do to get the Tivo to recognize the M-cards as two-way cable cards? Or is TWC screwing something up? Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## derekcbart

jeremyeastburn said:


> After eight, yes, count them EIGHT visits from Time Warner Cable technicians (Charlotte NC area) I finally got my Tivo Series 3 HD up and running with dual cable cards. I got card after card from the techs and they were all defective (would jump right to the "Updating..." screen with no end in sight). We finally got it working by inserting two "M" cards (multistream) in both slots and that did the trick.
> 
> But my question is, when we put in the M-cards the diagnostic screen still says "one-way" instead of "two-way". Is there anything I have to do to get the Tivo to recognize the M-cards as two-way cable cards? Or is TWC screwing something up? Thanks for the ideas.


The Series 3 can use m-cards, but only in one-way mode. TWC Los Angeles originally tried to use m-cards in my S3 when I moved, but they wouldn't work and I had them use s-cards instead.


----------



## MickeS

jeremyeastburn said:


> But my question is, when we put in the M-cards the diagnostic screen still says "one-way" instead of "two-way". Is there anything I have to do to get the Tivo to recognize the M-cards as two-way cable cards? Or is TWC screwing something up? Thanks for the ideas.


Both M and S cards are one-way cards in your TiVo. Nothing TWC is screwing up about it.  And in the Series 3, the M cards will only work in S mode.


----------



## Kit_C

TWC San Diego came out this week and installed an M-card in my Tivo HD. It went much smoother than my previous Series 3 install. Total time was about 30 minutes, and no problems since. TWC San Diego charges $1.75/per card, regardless of whether it is an M-Card or S-Card, and no outlet fee, plus $40 or the install.


----------



## SugarBowl

RTPGiants said:


> Just got an HD, and don't have the cards yet. I can get the CBS affiliate (WRAL) on the expected 5-1, etc. channels (after scanning). However, I can't get it to see the other affiliate channels FOX, ABC, etc. which should be channels like 11-1 and 50-1, etc. Anyone able to get those?


I'm in holly springs, and have recently lost the QAM channels 11.x, 17.x, and 50.x.


----------



## MKREdit

As I wait for for my Tivo HD to arrive I notice that the pricing structure has changed on my TWCNYC bill. Basically the premium rate has increased and it includes POD (pay on demand). Since CC does not include POD capability I was wondering if anyone who has switched over to CC is being charged for POD.


----------



## SugarBowl

MKREdit said:


> As I wait for for my Tivo HD to arrive I notice that the pricing structure has changed on my TWCNYC bill. Basically the premium rate has increased and it includes POD (pay on demand). Since CC does not include POD capability I was wondering if anyone who has switched over to CC is being charged for POD.


My total bill has gone up $6. The basic digital plan (with roadrunner) went from 104.70 to 107.95.

Cable cards went from 1.75 to 2.50 each.

And each cable card has to pay an "Add'l Digital Tier" charge that went from 1.00 to 1.43.

previous cost of tivo: $5.50 
new cost: $7.86

It's interesting how every little item gets broken down to a charge, but the RoadRunner gets lumped into the cable pricing.


----------



## MacGillicuddy

TWC West Hollywood
Tivo HD

I had a great experience...thought I'd share.

Called TWC on a Monday to swap the converter box for a CableCard. Didn't ask about M-vs-S cards. Did request an in-house tech instead of a contractor. Got an appointment for that Friday.

Tech showed up on time. He came with a stack of M-cards. He'd installed Series 3 units before, and thought that my Tivo HD would need 2 M-cards. But when he saw the inscripton on the door of my HD, he figured it out -- correctly.

He called in the codes, refreshed the screen a few times, and boom, all my channels were there.

I was a little concerned after he left because on channels 10-80 (roughly) the wrong station was showing up on the wrong channel numbers. IE, ESPN was where Comedy Central should be, etc. The Tivo guide data was correct, and matched up with TWC's published lineup, so I repeated guided setup, and got the same thing. Then I realized that all the channels in question had (digital?) equivalents in the 100-200 channel range. So it turns out I'm not missing any channels...just need to get used to different numbers. Went into setup and told Tivo that I "don't receive" 10 through 80 so that it would ignore those.

All in all, very happy with the experience. Light years better than the old TWC DVR.


----------



## Bizily

jeremyeastburn said:


> After eight, yes, count them EIGHT visits from Time Warner Cable technicians (Charlotte NC area) I finally got my Tivo Series 3 HD up and running with dual cable cards.


I'm on my 3rd visit from TWC Cleveland area. They said they would bring out M-cards next time. We'll see.


----------



## aulika

I called TWC to set up an appointment for a cable card installation, the fees quoted here are the same as I was given. They gave me a window of 1-5pm and at 4:30 the day of installation they called to tell me that they didn't have any active cable cards and would not be able to do the installation until they had active cards and they didn't know when that would be. Then shortly after 5pm he showed up with one single stream cable card and was surprised to see the installation was for a tivo, even though I told them it was for an hd tivo series 3 that needed either two single streams or one multi. so he said he would be back the next day between 8-10am. it was after 10am when he showed up with the multi-stream cable card for installation. i think he was at my house for almost 2 hours setting it up. he didn't know what he was doing, and neither did the tech support he kept calling. eventually, being guided by his supervisor he got it installed... maybe now that they have had the experience, the techs will know what they are doing



josborne said:


> I haven't ordered a S3 yet, but I did call TW here in Raleigh, NC. They charge 1.75 per card per month, but charge 49.99 installation per card. Anyone else here live in Raleigh get the same answer?


----------



## DrWho453

aulika said:


> I called TWC to set up an appointment for a cable card installation, the fees quoted here are the same as I was given. They gave me a window of 1-5pm and at 4:30 the day of installation they called to tell me that they didn't have any active cable cards and would not be able to do the installation until they had active cards and they didn't know when that would be. Then shortly after 5pm he showed up with one single stream cable card and was surprised to see the installation was for a tivo, even though I told them it was for an hd tivo series 3 that needed either two single streams or one multi. so he said he would be back the next day between 8-10am. it was after 10am when he showed up with the multi-stream cable card for installation. i think he was at my house for almost 2 hours setting it up. he didn't know what he was doing, and neither did the tech support he kept calling. eventually, being guided by his supervisor he got it installed... maybe now that they have had the experience, the techs will know what they are doing


It depends on who you get over there. I live in Raleigh as well and was lucky to get a technician to come out who knew what he was doing. Not only had he set up Tivos before but he also knew who to contact at the office to get the cards up and running. Mine went in pretty smoothly. He first connected the tivo to the outside box just to make sure we could get a signal there. (Funny thing about that is he and I were talking and got distracted and he forgot to hook the outside cable to the box ). Once we knew it worked at the box, we hooked up internally and it worked pretty well except had to change the splitter that I had out for a better one. He left and all was good except I had a couple of HD channels would not come up. Turned out the second card which had to get a firmware update did not get fully authorized and they had to do the pairing again. But in one day, I had the Series up and running.


----------



## k2ue

I had an M card installed by TW Rochester, NY in my THD about month ago, and the fellow who came was pleasant, helpful, and interested in TiVos. No problems since. I lost two SDV HD channels in the switch, and look forward to the USB SDV Adapter in the works, as all new HD here will be SDV.

But there is NOTHING like a real TiVo -- I can finally search effectively for programs of interest, and Suggestions often finds desired programs I missed. It's SO good to be home. . .


----------



## jnc8651

i went to the twc service center and they were completely out of cc's so i had to wait 2 days for them to get it in. once i got it i took it home and pop'ed it in and did the initial gs with my tivo (it just came in that day) and called twc and it took about 45 min to get the cc activated. they initaly screwed up and just gave me 2-78 + local hd channels, and i had to call in and they said that the cc wasnt "balanced" and after they got the problem fixed its been smooth sailing onword.... now time to add a 750 gb hdd to my tivo hd the hard way..... but other then that i have no problems with the cc and my bill went down a few dollars in the end


----------



## mmcgown

Hello jnc8651,

You say.......you went to the TWC service center and picked up cablecards?

Where do you live???

I tried to tell TWC-Austin how much money they could save by letting customers pick up cards; they weren't interested.

My installer insisted on NOT following the steps that TiVo provided, so it took most of a day......at TWC's expense.


----------



## jonnio

ESPN2 HD, Food TV HD, etc are now accessible via cable card. I found out only b/c we replaced by series 2 with an HD (and transferred the lifetime ;-) ) and discovered that the new channels came in. I had them re-pair the cards in my S3 and viola! ESPN2 HD!


----------



## AlexK777

I had a bad experience with TW Austin. The guy came out and installed two M cards and called in the numbers and stuff. He ran through a couple of test channels (sub 100) and said everything looked good. I tried some digital channels (100+) and they were ok. None of the HD channels worked, but he told me they would take some time to activate. I assumed he knew what he was talking about. 

Later that day, got nothing. Pay channels (HBO etc) didn't work either. Called the next day and they told me they changed something in the configuration and it should work now. I still could not get pay channels. They said they would send out a tech (4 days later). I can't imagine how that is going to help since the cards are fine. I don't know what a tech can do, but I don't think they know how to do anything else.

Is there anything I should look for, or ask about?


----------



## AlexK777

AlexK777 said:


> I had a bad experience with TW Austin.


I have to amend this post. About 5 minutes after I posted, I got a PM from cableguy763. He said if I was still up, let him know and he would call me. I did, and he called me and did the mojo on my cable cards to get everything working again. Bear in mind this is at 12:30 on a Saturday night. :up: :up: :up:

I think this is more a testament to cableguy763 than TW Austin, but it certainly was a welcome change from typical cable service. If you are in Austin, you should definitely drop him a line before getting things set up.


----------



## juggler314

Stuck w TWCNYC said:


> I'm in Manhattan and have had a Tivo3 mostly working with a single multicast card for a few months now after initially dealing with a few bouts of incompetence at TWC to get it going. I'm still not a satisfied customer. Has anyone else experienced the following?
> 
> 1. Periodically the cablecard just stops being recognized with a message indicating the service is not communicating with the card. To fix it, I have to reset the Tivo3, which appears to redo all the client/server setup calls (400+ blocks of data over thirty minutes).
> 
> 2. I feel I'm overpaying. TWC lists a pkg to have home cable for internet and tivo in a package called DTValue, but indicates it is only an option to those with cablebox. Users of cablecard they say must get the channels "ala cart", which in net effect means the first cablecard is ~$22, not $1.75.
> 
> 3. I pay for HBO but don't see 201 through 207, e.g. HBO2 and other channels as we did before getting rid of the cablebox. We only get 780 (HD HBO). A call to support was fruitless, he said it was the card itself -- wrong answer since 2 independent cards had the same problem (I have a 2nd cablecard on the TV). Completely clueless support, he basically pointed me to the aforementioned DTValue package and remedied with 1 free month of Cinemax, which then became a charge on my next bill. Gee, thanks, TWC!
> 
> 4. slightly off topic for Tivo, but it seems some knowledgable folks are on this forum. The 2nd cablecard in the TV periodicaly throws error 161-10 onscreen a few times a week. Turning off/on the TV makes it go away.
> 
> I've written a long letter off to a "research dept." in Flushing NY, but remain skeptical these clowns have a clue, or more to the point, *care* to have a clue on how to support cablecard, and they don't mind that by their pricing and incompetence they are probably in violation of the 1996 law.
> 
> I've never been a big fan of class action suits since going to a competitor is the best method for consumers to show displeasure, but TWC is clearly deserving of one.
> These guys need firm message, and for apt. dwellers, satellite is not a realistic competitive alternative, which makes TWC a true monopoly, and one that has run amuck and is not accountable.
> 
> Any thoughts are welcome as would word from other NYC residents trying to use cablecards and interested in pursuing legal options.


I'm totally with you, a page or two ago in this forum I mentioned that my bill went from 61.50 (DTValue package) to 66.85 with CC because TWCNYC only does "a la carte" pricing with CC's. To me this breaks FCC rules, you can't be told that you have to provide a service than price it significantly higher than using the box. And I have to point out that the DTValue package that "includes a cable box" also includes a CC by default since TWC is required to use CC's in it's own boxes as well. So now I'm being charged more and getting less.

I tried to find the right complaint form for the FCC, but the one I found linked in here somewhere pointed to a form that had lots of questions about telephone lines...not sure it's correct. If anyone can tell me the link to the correct form to file a complaint with the FCC over services relating to Cable please let me know!


----------



## m_jonis

Well you could be in Albany, NY where about 18 of the new HD channels are SDV and they're switching a bunch of digital channels over to SDV now as well.

Essentially forcing you to pay another $8.95/month for a STB (and also no TivoHD) just to get the channels.


----------



## socrplyr

I just got a cable card put in my Tivo HD in Ithaca, NY. Everything went smoothly and it was a good experience. For the most part it seems like I get everything but a couple of HD channels. (I don't have an HDTV right now.) I have never had this many channels before so I doubt I will miss them especially since I don't have much time to watch tv anyways. The only odd thing was that after putting in the cable card, it did a firmware update. That took a while and it killed my wireless connection. I switched to a wired one and then ran the setup again. After that I plugged in my wireless and it worked flawlessly again. I don't know what caused it but it works find now.
Josh


----------



## RickBarrett

Just had two TW Cable Cards installed in an HD in Dallas Texas. Everything seems to be working and the bill is $17 for the service call and $2.95/mo per cable card. Haven't seen the new bill yet...we'll see.


----------



## bananaman

I'm in Manhattan too, but maybe I lead a charmed life! I have a Series 3 with two Scientific Atlanta M-Cards. They were installed in a single two hour visit from a TWC tech, along with the RoadRunner Standard cable internet modem. I'm not seeing any communication problems or other errors.

I'm paying as per the TWC web site, which is what I expected. I agree that it would be nice for CableCard subscribers to get access to the "Triple Play" and "Double Play" packages. It seems bizarre that they are not offered to CableCard users. I use Vonage for VOIP phone, totally happy, and TWC have no interesting phone offer to make me switch! Not only does TWC have a a vastly inferior VOIP phone feature set to Vonage, but also they want way more money for it.


Stuck w TWCNYC said:


> I'm in Manhattan and have had a Tivo3 mostly working with a single multicast card for a few months now after initially dealing with a few bouts of incompetence at TWC to get it going. I'm still not a satisfied customer. Has anyone else experienced the following?
> 
> 1. Periodically the cablecard just stops being recognized with a message indicating the service is not communicating with the card. To fix it, I have to reset the Tivo3, which appears to redo all the client/server setup calls (400+ blocks of data over thirty minutes).
> 
> 2. I feel I'm overpaying. TWC lists a pkg to have home cable for internet and tivo in a package called DTValue, but indicates it is only an option to those with cablebox. Users of cablecard they say must get the channels "ala cart", which in net effect means the first cablecard is ~$22, not $1.75.
> 
> 3. I pay for HBO but don't see 201 through 207, e.g. HBO2 and other channels as we did before getting rid of the cablebox. We only get 780 (HD HBO). A call to support was fruitless, he said it was the card itself -- wrong answer since 2 independent cards had the same problem (I have a 2nd cablecard on the TV). Completely clueless support, he basically pointed me to the aforementioned DTValue package and remedied with 1 free month of Cinemax, which then became a charge on my next bill. Gee, thanks, TWC!
> 
> 4. slightly off topic for Tivo, but it seems some knowledgable folks are on this forum. The 2nd cablecard in the TV periodicaly throws error 161-10 onscreen a few times a week. Turning off/on the TV makes it go away.
> 
> I've written a long letter off to a "research dept." in Flushing NY, but remain skeptical these clowns have a clue, or more to the point, *care* to have a clue on how to support cablecard, and they don't mind that by their pricing and incompetence they are probably in violation of the 1996 law.
> 
> I've never been a big fan of class action suits since going to a competitor is the best method for consumers to show displeasure, but TWC is clearly deserving of one.
> These guys need firm message, and for apt. dwellers, satellite is not a realistic competitive alternative, which makes TWC a true monopoly, and one that has run amuck and is not accountable.
> 
> Any thoughts are welcome as would word from other NYC residents trying to use cablecards and interested in pursuing legal options.


----------



## mercurial

Had the TWC in yesterday trying to install an M-card in our new THD. Since we already had S3s I knew it would likely be a pain. Got there at 10:30 and finally gave up and left at 2:00. They're supposed to be back at 5pm tonight.

Basically they disconnected everything but the feed to this TiVo to give it the best signal first but claim the issue is with the TWC head-end and they they were "backed up sending hits". Never heard that one before but hey, if they show up tonight and get it working, they'll have got it going in 50&#37; fewwer visits than the first time...


----------



## SugarBowl

mercurial said:


> Had the TWC in yesterday trying to install an M-card in our new THD. Since we already had S3s I knew it would likely be a pain. Got there at 10:30 and finally gave up and left at 2:00. They're supposed to be back at 5pm tonight.
> 
> Basically they disconnected everything but the feed to this TiVo to give it the best signal first but claim the issue is with the TWC head-end and they they were "backed up sending hits". Never heard that one before but hey, if they show up tonight and get it working, they'll have got it going in 50% fewwer visits than the first time...


The first guy they sent to my house in Holly Springs did the same "disconnect everything" routine. And it still didn't work. After he left, someone called me and said he just found 2 cards that he knows works, and they will bring them out the next day. They showed up the next day, put the cards in, called in the numbers, and everything worked. No disconnecting necessary.


----------



## Plymouth Duster

I purchased an HDTV at Christmas, along with an HDTivo. The Audio/Video company I purchased the HDTV from is a contractor for Time Warner (Beaumont, TX) and they installed two S-Cards in the HDTivo. Problems abounded. After two service calls, Time Warner took my HDTivo to the shop for installation. (The service tech was a very nice guy, but admitted that he had just started working with cablecards that week.) The HDTivo was returned with one S-Card around January 3, 2008, with a promise that I would receive an M-Card as soon as they arrived in approximately two to three weeks. The tech explained that they could not get the HDTivo to work in our service area with two S-Cards, but it would work fine when one M-Card is installed.

I'm not sure I believe anything they have told me about S-Cards vs. M-Cards working with Time Warner in my area (Beaumont, TX). Has anyone had any similar experience with Time Warner and CableCards?


----------



## MickeS

Plymouth Duster said:


> I purchased an HDTV at Christmas, along with an HDTivo. The Audio/Video company I purchased the HDTV from is a contractor for Time Warner (Beaumont, TX) and they installed two S-Cards in the HDTivo. Problems abounded. After two service calls, Time Warner took my HDTivo to the shop for installation. (The service tech was a very nice guy, but admitted that he had just started working with cablecards that week.) The HDTivo was returned with one S-Card around January 3, 2008, with a promise that I would receive an M-Card as soon as they arrived in approximately two to three weeks. The tech explained that they could not get the HDTivo to work in our service area with two S-Cards, but it would work fine when one M-Card is installed.
> 
> I'm not sure I believe anything they have told me about S-Cards vs. M-Cards working with Time Warner in my area (Beaumont, TX). Has anyone had any similar experience with Time Warner and CableCards?


They're giving you a bunch of BS. It will work fine with two S-Cards, unless 1) there's something wrong with your particular TiVo or 2) there was something wrong with that particular S-card.

Call for a service appointment and don't let them off the hook until they have it working, or contact your dealer and see if they can replace your TiVo and try the cards in another one.


----------



## brown_squirrel

Hi. First Post.

I have a single M card from Time Warner. I read in another post that signal strength (messages/settings, account/system info, diagnostics) should be over 60. My signal strength=44.

Signal strength is just how strong the transmission from TWC is, right? How can I improve this? Can I try better cables or anything?

Thanks!


----------



## m_jonis

Well, in Albany, NY we're at 97 SDV channels and climbing. At this rate, I'm gonna have to dump my TivoHD and pay the extra $15/month for TW STB DVR.

I highly doubt the elusive tuning resolver will even be available by July 1, 2008 (and from what I can tell, because TW using SA equipment here, it'll be even longer).


----------



## MickeS

brown_squirrel said:


> Hi. First Post.
> 
> I have a single M card from Time Warner. I read in another post that signal strength (messages/settings, account/system info, diagnostics) should be over 60. My signal strength=44.
> 
> Signal strength is just how strong the transmission from TWC is, right? How can I improve this? Can I try better cables or anything?
> 
> Thanks!


Call the cable company and have them come out and check signal strength. They will fix it if needed (in my experience).


----------



## SugarBowl

brown_squirrel said:


> Hi. First Post.
> 
> I have a single M card from Time Warner. I read in another post that signal strength (messages/settings, account/system info, diagnostics) should be over 60. My signal strength=44.
> 
> Signal strength is just how strong the transmission from TWC is, right? How can I improve this? Can I try better cables or anything?
> 
> Thanks!


It usually involves removing or replacing splitters.


----------



## jmbissell

Welshdog said:


> Yeah I was speaking more about the non-OTA stuff. I'm probably overly critical.
> 
> BTW Cable guy I've been meaning to ask you, my QAM channels seem to be not there lately. Right now all I get is CBS KEYE and the Tivo thinks it is KLRU! The Tivo info is there when I tune the channel but no image appears except for the above mentioned CBS on the wrong channel number. I'm seeing this on both the TVHD and the S3. I'm on TWC analog in Oak Hill.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I've had the same problem for weeks. Watched football on 1531 on a Sunday and then by Monday all the 1500 channels were gone (CBS was KLRU for a day or so). TW sent a tech out and he claimed it must be a signal strength problem. Changed out connectors and splitter to no avail. Left after spending a couple hours and still no 1500 channels. TW tech support stopped responding to my queries on this - I need to try them again. I am able to get the local HD stations on 82.x to 84.x (I'd have to look for the exact numbers) but, of course, the TiVo program guide lists the 1500 channels for local HD. I'm in S. Austin (Lamar/Oltorf) so maybe it's just a problem at our end of town.


----------



## jmbissell

FWIW, I just checked TW-Austin's latest channel guide (http://www.timewarnercentral.com/austin.pdf) and it now shows all the HD channels (including the local stations) grouped on the High Def tier with a note that says, "HD Converter & HDTV required to receive HD programming." I thought they had an obligation to carry the local HD channels on clear QAM.


----------



## cableguy763

jmbissell said:


> FWIW, I just checked TW-Austin's latest channel guide (http://www.timewarnercentral.com/austin.pdf) and it now shows all the HD channels (including the local stations) grouped on the High Def tier with a note that says, "HD Converter & HDTV required to receive HD programming." I thought they had an obligation to carry the local HD channels on clear QAM.


They do carry the HD locals in clear qam. Do a channel scan.


----------



## jmbissell

Yes, I can get them in the 82.x-84.x range. But those channels aren't in the TiVo Guide so I can't program them by program name but rather would have to program a specific channel/time which sort of defeats the purpose of having TiVo. I have been using an antenna w/TiVo to get the local HD channels and watching the 8x.x cable versions on my TV.


----------



## cableguy763

jmbissell said:


> Yes, I can get them in the 82.x-84.x range. But those channels aren't in the TiVo Guide so I can't program them by program name but rather would have to program a specific channel/time which sort of defeats the purpose of having TiVo. I have been using an antenna w/TiVo to get the local HD channels and watching the 8x.x cable versions on my TV.


I think I heard that TW might have done some maintenance last night that could have changed that. Please do a rescan.

If they aren't fixed, then you are in the same boat as just about every other non cablecard user. There are extensive threads in this forum begging for clear qam mapping ability from tivo.


----------



## jmbissell

Nothing seems to have changed here. I don't need TiVo to change anything (although programming your own channels might be a good addition). I just need TW to put the local HD programs where their guide says they should be.


----------



## cableguy763

jmbissell said:


> Nothing seems to have changed here. I don't need TiVo to change anything (although programming your own channels might be a good addition). I just need TW to put the local HD programs where their guide says they should be.


If you have a cable box, the channels are where the guide says. Thus the asterisk. Not trying to go in circles with you at all.  You are feeling the pain of many clear qam only users.


----------



## jmbissell

I understand that you're not trying to give me the run-around. Seems like the TW office thinks there is a problem or else they just roll a truck for every issue even though I tell them that others are having the same problem. No wonder my rates keep going up.

I don't want a cable box and can keep getting the local stations w/antenna. My TV only has one coax input so I'll just use the 82.x-84.x mappings on TW for the local channels. The previous TW channel guide did not specify that you needed a box to get the 15xx channels. IMHO, it's hardly "clear QAM" if I have to get a box. And the channels are hardly free if I have to pay for a box every month. TW may be within the letter of the law but certainly not the spirit.


----------



## jhaggs

I just had an M card installed in the Tivo HD box in the North Dallas area. I am getting all channels up to around 100 and then I lose many channels just over 100 and the HD tier. I get the local HD's however. I have called tech support numerous times and they try to hit the cards but no change just a gray screen. A tech was to come out last night but never showed so I am supposed to get a call back today but so far nothing there. I notice on the gray channels I am supposed to get when I go into conditioanal access the Auth is coming up Auth:MP instead of Auth:S or Succeed. Anyone else seen this and any suggestions on what might be happening and where to start on this?


----------



## Myphsto

Midwest User1 said:


> Yes I am getting ESPH HD just not ESPH 2 HD. I was not getting it right away though so what I did was call the number that is listed in the TIVO guide menu (time warner number) and had them Re-authorize my (4) cable cards with the channel lineup that I subscribe to. I had them do that (2) times in total after the technician had left.
> 
> The only HD channels I lost due to the SDV were: ESPN2 HD,TBSHD, A&EHD, & HGTVHD


I have it on good authority that Time Warner is not currently doing SDV for several channels that do not display on cable card devices-- yet we do not get them. The reason is if they offer these channels to cable cards per the FCC regs they have to ALWAYS offer them to cable card users. Many of the new HD channels are being left off the cable card programming that are not SDV because of this. Time Warner wants to leave the door open for doing SDV on any channel it's not currently providing to cable cards because right now cable cards can't do SDV.

Here is how to detect if a non SDV channel is being left off of your lineup on purpose for these reasons.

Tune to the channel number. If you get a GREY screen it is a channel that is SDV or you do not subscribe to. If instead you see the default Time Warner channel (scrolls PPV movie ads etc over and over) it is a non-SDV channel which 'could' be allowed to be seen on your cable card but is not.

I currently should be able to get these channels that are non-SDV AND are part of my package but I cannot because they have been left off the programming for cable cards.

117 ESPNU
157 NIKTON
164 FPN
172 LOGO
188 MPLEX
528 ESPN2HD (mentioned here several times)
*Just added and of course they left off*
534 TBSHD
537 HGTVHD
542 AETVHD
545 MOJOHD

If you live in the Milwaukee/Waukesha WI TW area and have cable cards please check these channels. If you see the TW trailer, you're paying for content you could technically be watching but TW didn't program to send to cable cards.

Call and complain. I know they don't listen, but even without SDV we should be getting what we pay for. They really should be using SDV for channels that do not have a huge market, and leaving the normal channels non-SDV. They can do this, we need to make sure they hear us.


----------



## stevec5375

I just received an email today from Time Warner Cable in Central Texas informing me of great new programming:

1620 - National Geographic HD
1658 - Lifetime Movie
1633 - Weather Channel HD
1680 - Movie Channel HD
and more...

Guess what? I can't see any of them. This leads me to believe they are using Switched Digital Video for them. How long must we suffer with the inability to view SDV channels on the Tivo?  If I'd known this before I bought it, I would never have made the purchase. What a rip off and a pain.


----------



## nikki01

Hey everyone,

Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences with TWC. Had a question, and would appreciate any help anyone could give me. I just bought a Tivo HD. I called TWC twice in the past 3 days for info and cablecards. This is what I was told:

--They do NOT have M-cards. They will have to install 2 cards. 
-30.30 truck roll, 19.99 to install extra card, about 3.50 a month total for both cards together
-I will get ALL the channels I currently get with my premium digital cable option
-my triple play package will not be affected

This seems contradictory to some other posts I have seen here. Is this information correct? My main questions are: 1) Can I get a single M-card here in TWC Manhattan, 2) Will I get ALL my channels? Are there any SDV channels? 3)Does the cost sound right? Will triple play get affected if I turn in my box? The guy is coming out in about 4 days.
Thnx for any help!


----------



## ruhmann

Why the heck do they send contractors to install these cable cards?!? The guy was really nice and admitted that he's never installed these new multi-stream cards before. Everything seemed to go smoothly. I couldn't get digital channels but the guy said that they'd work in two hours. It's been eight hours and digital channels still don't work. I'll have to call them tomorrow and I'm sure they'll get it straightened out. This is more a note to everyone else: *Don't let the tech leave until it all works. Don't let him/her tell you that it'll work in a few hours. Make him call the central office again.* I was an idiot and believed him when he said it would work in a few hours.

Also, the tech was not at all needed. I could have stuck the card in and called 485-5555 as well. But, I had to pay $35 so some contractor to do it.


----------



## cableguy763

ruhmann said:


> Why the heck do they send contractors to install these cable cards?!? The guy was really nice and admitted that he's never installed these new multi-stream cards before. Everything seemed to go smoothly. I couldn't get digital channels but the guy said that they'd work in two hours. It's been eight hours and digital channels still don't work. I'll have to call them tomorrow and I'm sure they'll get it straightened out. This is more a note to everyone else: *Don't let the tech leave until it all works. Don't let him/her tell you that it'll work in a few hours. Make him call the central office again.* I was an idiot and believed him when he said it would work in a few hours.
> 
> Also, the tech was not at all needed. I could have stuck the card in and called 485-5555 as well. But, I had to pay $35 so some contractor to do it.


Send me a PM with a contact number and I can help get you fixed up. Hopefully all over the phone.


----------



## spaced

Just wanted to share my positive Series 3 install story:

I just closed on a new construction house. Had TWC install (RoadRunner and digital cable) scheduled the next day with an 8 AM to 12 PM window. Installer called about 9:45 asking to clarify directions and showed up at 10. He was quite pleasant, seemed knowledgeable and worked fast. He had to run a new line from the junction box to the house, install a new box on the side of my house, and make all the necessary connections. He then installed and verified my cable modem. Then on to the TiVo.

I handed him the "give this to the cable installer" sheet which he read thoroughly and followed exactly. He brought three S-cards with him, took the first, wrote down the serial number and inserted it. He said "They usually send me out on cablecard orders, I've done a few of these before. The big question is who I talk to when I call in." A little anxiety here on my part, but he seemed confident. 

At this point I had to tend to the other installers (security, blinds, etc) that were in my house at the time so I let him do his thing. When he was done, I had a fully working TiVo, digital and HD channels coming in crystal clear. He explained to me he knew it was working because he could see EMMs coming in, showed me the config screen, etc. He thanked me for having updated the software and doing guided setup in advance. 

Total time was 1 hour, 15 minutes. I was nervous about the whole thing from the get-go but everything turned out perfectly and it has worked like a champ since then.


----------



## gamo62

I have TWC here in Cincinnati. Anyone here know a workaround that allows me not to have to use my cable cards and still get guide data from the digital channels that are passed thru? Such as 12-1, 19-1. All I have is Lifeline. I'm paying $6.95 for the local HD channels that I get as a pass thru. They do show up in the guide, but there are no descriptions. Thanks. 
If I use the antenna to get the channels, the information does show up.


----------



## zingboy

Just has a Lower Manhattan TWC tech come out to install two cable cards on my Tivo HD. It went incredibly smoothly. He brought two multi-stream(Mcard) cards because of some really complicated S3 install he did yesterday. Only needed one, which saved me money. They had told me they didn't have Mcards on the phone initially. Never listen to the phone reps. Ever.

The whole install took 35 minutes, which included a firmware upgrade on the cablecard. Totally pleased. Bless Tivo for the "Hand this to your cable card installer" guide.

And I got rid of 4 cables from the back of my tv  the cable box power cord, the two RF cables and the RCA into the Tivo. Nice and clean.


----------



## goodbar

I upgraded my Time Warner service in Plano recently. The process started last Thursday Jan 31 and completed today Feb 5. I have a TivoHD and I upgraded to the Digital Tier with HD package.

I can definitely understand the confusion about Single versus Multi cards. The person who took my order said there were no Multicards. However, the install techs are given Multicards to install.

After installing cable modem and phone, the first installer installed the Multicard he was given and called in the numbers. Tivo could not tune the HD tier, and he did not have any more cards (~ 1 hour on cablecards). I called Time Warner to complain (~ 1 hour). They sent out another installer on Friday Feb 1. He put in another card and called in the numbers (~30 mins). Now - no Digital or HD. I called and spent more time on line with Time Warner. This time the level one followed his script and had me unplug the TV (yes - idiots) then re-setup the Tivo. Of couse, this did not work (2 hours). Saturday Feb 2, another installer installed another card and called it in. It did not work - no Digital or HD (1 hour). Another call to Time Warner and they finally agreed to send out a Time Warner tech (1 hour). 

Everyone up until this point was a 3rd party contractor to Time Warner. All of them were nice and competent, but were shut out from the internal Time Warner systems. Today, Tues Feb 5, the Time Warner tech showed up. He mentioned that the Data ID on the Cable screen may change from the first number. He checked and called in the "new" data number. Within 2 minutes - it started working. On the Channel Scan screen, the channels started showing up. Digital and HD channels could be tuned. Wow. I am guessing all the other cards may have been fine - but suffering from wrong data at Time Warner. 

After installing a cable booster to deal with some pixelation issues, everything is great with the cable - all the digital and HD channels are coming in well. The tech knew what he was doing.

I cannot comprehend why Time Warner does not tell the Level One Support people to check ALL the configuration numbers. This would solve a lot of customer frustrations and it would also save many, many cablecard installation trips. I have read several people switching to DirectTV because of these cablecard problems. 

Anyway, all is well now - after 6 frustrating days, 4 truck rolls with 3 different cablecards taking 3.5 hours and 3 calls with support taking another 4 hours. This does not include time waiting. This does not include having to record the Super Bowl in SD because of the signal issues.

For anyone planning this effort, definitely read the Tivo guides for cablecard installation and be familiar with the screens. Try to get Level 1 support to verify all the numbers from the setup, and you may want to verify whether the Data ID or other numbers change over time to see if that is causing future programming losses.

Hope this helps someone out there. Good luck.


----------



## lejm

Hello, I am on TWCNYC and am confused about their service and which Tivo box I'll need. I'm on the basic starter package plan (Digital Starter Pak), which the rep I spoke to yesterday said was *not* digital, it was regular cable. Okay, so in that case Series2 would work. But then the rep I spoke to today said it was all on a digital feed, which means I need the CableCards and a Tivo HD box. I'm sure there are other TWCNYC folks on here - can someone give me the straight answer?

I think there was a semantics issue with TWCNYC calling the lower channels "basic and standard" and channels above 75 "digital" even though it's all coming into my house digitally. Can anyone confirm that this is the case?



nikki01 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences with TWC. Had a question, and would appreciate any help anyone could give me. I just bought a Tivo HD. I called TWC twice in the past 3 days for info and cablecards. This is what I was told:
> 
> --They do NOT have M-cards. They will have to install 2 cards.
> -30.30 truck roll, 19.99 to install extra card, about 3.50 a month total for both cards together
> -I will get ALL the channels I currently get with my premium digital cable option
> -my triple play package will not be affected
> 
> This seems contradictory to some other posts I have seen here. Is this information correct? My main questions are: 1) Can I get a single M-card here in TWC Manhattan, 2) Will I get ALL my channels? Are there any SDV channels? 3)Does the cost sound right? Will triple play get affected if I turn in my box? The guy is coming out in about 4 days.
> Thnx for any help!


This is what I heard as well, though the first S-card is 1.75 and each additional is $4.55/mo. I'd double-check on your triple play package, as every rep tells me once I get rid of the box and have the cards, my cable service becomes a la carte, and the cost is a few dollars more than the package deal.


----------



## jhaggs

I have finally got all my HD channels and the other missing SD channels on TW in Plano Texas. I have been at it for almost 2 weeks and the issue turned out to be for some reason they had an HD DVR and a second M card added to my account that I have never had!! They finally sent out an actual Time Warner employee to look at this and found out the additional items on my account. I had even got one of the CSR's to verify the numbers on my M Card and send the hit to it but they found out through dispatch that most likely they were hitting the HD DVR that was never on my account. Strangely enough I asked the question to the CSR to show what devices were listed and in what order and the twice I was told a cable card and a standard set top box which would have been the correct answer. However that was not all that was on my account. It sad that it took 2 weeks and having to get the issue escalated to be able to get this resolution which took the tech 30 seconds to figure out with his dispatch. Anyways I am excited that all is working fine now. I hope this can help some people out and be sure that you find out what they have on your account as magical items like to randomly appear....that they seem to not be able to see.


----------



## harrd

There are a number of new HD channels offered by Time Warner in my area, Burlington, NC. Unfortunately I can't get any of these new channels until Time Warner has something called a "2 way cable card".

What is a "2 way cable card"?


----------



## ruhmann

I can't get HDNet or HDNet Movies on my TiVo. I actually get the cable card diagnostic screen when I go to those channels. Does anyone know why? Are those channels switched digital in Austin?

Side question, does anyone know when those dongles are comping out that let us use the SDV channels on our TiVo?


----------



## cableguy763

ruhmann said:


> I can't get HDNet or HDNet Movies on my TiVo. I actually get the cable card diagnostic screen when I go to those channels. Does anyone know why? Are those channels switched digital in Austin?
> 
> Side question, does anyone know when those dongles are comping out that let us use the SDV channels on our TiVo?


Those are not sdv channels in Austin. They are in the "Extended HD" tier that you have to pay for.


----------



## DrWho453

harrd said:


> There are a number of new HD channels offered by Time Warner in my area, Burlington, NC. Unfortunately I can't get any of these new channels until Time Warner has something called a "2 way cable card".
> 
> What is a "2 way cable card"?


As far as I know there is no such thing as a 2 way cable card. Cable cards can work in devices that support one way or two way communications. If a cable card was installed in a device with two way communications then you could order VOD or PPV through the communication device. Tivo is a one way device and does not have the capability to do two way communications which is why VOD and PPV will not work on Tivo.

Now the cable company may be talking about Switched digital video (SDV) which there is a usb tuner resolver in the works to allow the tivo to access those channels. You may find more information on SDV here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357703&highlight=sdv

Edit: TWC Raleigh/Durham tried SDV here with some of the new channels such tbsHD, A&EHD, and some others and when they first came on, we could not get them on the Tivo. About a month or so ago we started getting them so I think they canceled the SDV temporarily.


----------



## kentyman

I had a Time Warner Cable guy come install a CableCARD in my TiVo HD today in Austin.

Digital channels work, but for some reason al HD channels in the 1600s do not. Specifically Discovery HD (1617) and ESPN HD (1635) are the ones I have tried. None of the music channels in the 800s work either. The guy stayed around for a couple hours trying to get it to work, but eventually said that the guy on the phone told him it should work in 4-6 hours. It has been much longer than that and still no change.

I just called in and had Time Warner Cable technical support reset the CableCARD to see if that would help. He said to wait 30 minutes and it should work. It's been 30 minutes and still no change.

Can anyone help?


----------



## TxPres

kentyman said:


> I had a Time Warner Cable guy come install a CableCARD in my TiVo HD today in Austin.
> 
> Digital channels work, but for some reason al HD channels in the 1600s do not. Specifically Discovery HD (1617) and ESPN HD (1635) are the ones I have tried. None of the music channels in the 800s work either. The guy stayed around for a couple hours trying to get it to work, but eventually said that the guy on the phone told him it should work in 4-6 hours. It has been much longer than that and still no change.
> 
> I just called in and had Time Warner Cable technical support reset the CableCARD to see if that would help. He said to wait 30 minutes and it should work. It's been 30 minutes and still no change.
> 
> Can anyone help?


That was the same thing that happened to me. On the second truck roll, the tech checked everything out. He wanted to check/replace all splitters. Said it was probably a signal strength issue. I told him to run a temp line from the curb directly to Tivo rather than crawl around in my attic. He did and there was no change. After that, it was pretty obvious that the problem was either a CC isssue or a problem with the "office".

After a couple of hours with the tech talking to the "office", they finally sent down 39 EMM's (?) and that fixed things. For whatever reason, the "office" is very reluctant to send down the multiple EMM's. However, after they did send them, my CC's are working fine and I am getting all the channels I am supposed to get (of course, not the SDV channels).

Now I am waiting for the SDV dongle if it ever shows up.


----------



## jdh2005

Plymouth Duster said:


> I purchased an HDTV at Christmas, along with an HDTivo. The Audio/Video company I purchased the HDTV from is a contractor for Time Warner (Beaumont, TX) and they installed two S-Cards in the HDTivo. Problems abounded. After two service calls, Time Warner took my HDTivo to the shop for installation. (The service tech was a very nice guy, but admitted that he had just started working with cablecards that week.) The HDTivo was returned with one S-Card around January 3, 2008, with a promise that I would receive an M-Card as soon as they arrived in approximately two to three weeks. The tech explained that they could not get the HDTivo to work in our service area with two S-Cards, but it would work fine when one M-Card is installed.
> 
> I'm not sure I believe anything they have told me about S-Cards vs. M-Cards working with Time Warner in my area (Beaumont, TX). Has anyone had any similar experience with Time Warner and CableCards?


Don't believe them... I've had a tivo s3 in the Beaumont, TX area since September of 06 and have 2 S cards but they've never done things correctly. Card 1 works but is not authorized so doesn't get any digital or encrypted channels... Card 2 works properly on all (shows a subscribed on the auth where #1 doesn't even show the auth line).

They've given me the runaround since then - from we don't carry cablecards to we don't support tivo to there's a new type of card out and only that one will work (obviously not true since my 2nd card works) to let us take your tivo and get it working - but wouldn't guarantee to fix it if they broke it.

I've been working on getting them to fix it lately (I bought my Dad a Tivo HD and he's having similar problems so I figured it was time to start complaining again) and have had 2 truck rolls - but both techs take one look and say we can't get those to work (the first giving me the story about a new cable card). I handed the 2nd guy printout from this forum (thanks guys!) explained to him the difference between S and M cards and he was impressed - not enough to actually do anything but he took them with him.

The local manager called me last week and promised to send out a tech who knew how to deal with cablecards today - but guess what no tech and no return call. A call to him today went directly to voice mail.

I've tried to get them to just let me do the cablecard part but no luck. Looks like it's time to call the corporate office (hmmm now where is that number??) and then a complaint to the FCC.


----------



## nhw3w

I live in NYC (Northern Manhattan) and I've just purchased 2 Tivo HD boxes. The TWC guy is coming on Friday to install M-series cablecards and I want to be ready. Here's what I have done:

1. Activated both boxes
2. Downloaded the latest software for each
3. Hooked up both audio and video to the home theater in each room (bedroom, livingroom)
4. Tried to set up each box to work with my analog cable boxes for the week just so I can play around with Tivo (I did a channel scan and it seemed to add the right channels but the reception seems screwed up (analog cable box issue?) so I'm not going to bother with it further.

Here's my question...

To facilitate the cablecard installation do I need to reset the Tivo to factory defaults or do anything special?



I tried


----------



## dtivouser

I just spun up my new THD on Time Warner with two cable cards. Most of the channels in the 100-150 range are not working, they are blank screens. Other channels, including HD content in the 400 range, are working fine. Spent an hour on the phone with TW support who couldn't figure it out. Technician is coming out next week. Ugh.

Any ideas what's going on here?
Why does one of my cablecards say "SingleStream" and the other doesn't? Is that something relevant to this problem?


----------



## Bizily

jeremyeastburn said:


> After eight, yes, count them EIGHT visits from Time Warner Cable technicians (Charlotte NC area) I finally got my Tivo Series 3 HD up and running with dual cable cards.





Bizily said:


> I'm on my 3rd visit from TWC Cleveland area. They said they would bring out M-cards next time. We'll see.


It took seven visits from TWC Northeast Ohio, but they finally got it working this weekend. They experimented with multiple cable cards, both SA and Motorola, with problems ranging from getting stuck in upgrading firmware mode to not pulling in all of the digital stations. It took awhile, but at least they remained persistent.

I've been comparing my S3 with my HR10 while I still have Directv service. I have to say that the HD picture quality is slightly sharper on the HR10. But I really like the networking features on the S3. Also, with all the other annoyances with D*, it will be nice to finally tell them to get lost.


----------



## cab2

Bizily said:


> Also, with all the other annoyances with D*, it will be nice to finally tell them to get lost.


Grin! just wait. TWC is certainly not a jewel.

I've actually thought of going to DTV but would have to give up my tivo s3, so no go for me. Other than the tivo, I'd ditch TW in a heartbeat.


----------



## jdh2005

jdh2005 said:


> The local manager called me last week and promised to send out a tech who knew how to deal with cablecards today - but guess what no tech and no return call. A call to him today went directly to voice mail.


Update - a tech who knows what he's doing and the local manager came out this afternoon and got both cards working 

So anyone in the Beaumont, TX area having problems should be able to get them fixed. Tech's name is Fred and he did a good job - hardest part was him getting someone on the other end to do what he wanted - I'll never understand why they don't give them a laptop so they can connect and do it themselves if they insist on sending out a tech for a cablecard.


----------



## Bizily

cab2 said:


> Grin! just wait. TWC is certainly not a jewel.


I've had D* service along with TW basic cable and high-speed internet for several years now. I understand that no provider is perfect. I've been annoyed with how D* has been treating its MPEG2 equipment owners like myself, not to mention the interruption in service when the weather is bad. I'm not an NFL Ticket subscriber, so there is really no advantage with D*'s lineup. Plus, I save a little on my monthly bill with TWC.


----------



## jdh2005

dtivouser said:


> I just spun up my new THD on Time Warner with two cable cards. Most of the channels in the 100-150 range are not working, they are blank screens. Other channels, including HD content in the 400 range, are working fine. Spent an hour on the phone with TW support who couldn't figure it out. Technician is coming out next week. Ugh.
> 
> Any ideas what's going on here?
> Why does one of my cablecards say "SingleStream" and the other doesn't? Is that something relevant to this problem?


Probably your card is not paired properly or not validated - check out the "conditional access" screen and see what it says then compare to the info in the cablecard thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=363797

Does the other card say "Multistream"? There are 2 types according to the thread - single stream and multi stream. Difference is multi stream can handle 2 tuners in a tivohd so you only need one. S3's still require 2 cards even if they are multi stream (a limitation of the tivo apparently and not the cablecard).


----------



## Lorcane

I've been reading the forum and it seems I'm not alone with problems with 2 cable cards on my TiVo HD. The 2nd card paired up and got authenticated fine; however, the 1st card won't authenticate. I called up tech support and found out that I could have gotten an M-Card after all. Got another appointment scheduled for this Wednesday to install the M-Card. At least with only one card the tech will have to follow the TiVo installation guide and only do one card at a time. Time Warner also promised that this tech would be a Time Warner employee not an outside contracter. Also something else I noticed is TWC is not consistent on their pricing. I had to pay $116 to get the 2 cards installed last week on 2/6/2008. They charged me $59.99 for the first card and $39.99 for the 2nd card. I'm hoping to get a refund since I will only be using one card.


----------



## TxPres

You are right that TWC is not consistent in their pricing.
They still have not billed me for the truck roll on my install , only the $2.65 monthly charge for the CC.
Crossing my fingers and hoping they never will.


----------



## bobrt6676

Lorcane said:


> I've been reading the forum and it seems I'm not alone with problems with 2 cable cards on my TiVo HD. The 2nd card paired up and got authenticated fine; however, the 1st card won't authenticate. I called up tech support and found out that I could have gotten an M-Card after all. Got another appointment scheduled for this Wednesday to install the M-Card. At least with only one card the tech will have to follow the TiVo installation guide and only do one card at a time. Time Warner also promised that this tech would be a Time Warner employee not an outside contracter. Also something else I noticed is TWC is not consistent on their pricing. I had to pay $116 to get the 2 cards installed last week on 2/6/2008. They charged me $59.99 for the first card and $39.99 for the 2nd card. I'm hoping to get a refund since I will only be using one card.


That's insane!! TWC Dayton, Ohio charges $20.00 to install and 2.95/mo. (I thought that was outragious) And they got it right the first time!


----------



## Bizily

What's this I'm reading that people are paying for cable card installations? I have TWC in northeast Ohio. They made seven separate visits to get two cable cards working in my S3. They didn't charge me a cent for it. Is it because I upgraded to digital service?


----------



## Lovetroll

TxPres said:


> That was the same thing that happened to me. On the second truck roll, the tech checked everything out. He wanted to check/replace all splitters. Said it was probably a signal strength issue. I told him to run a temp line from the curb directly to Tivo rather than crawl around in my attic. He did and there was no change. After that, it was pretty obvious that the problem was either a CC isssue or a problem with the "office".
> 
> After a couple of hours with the tech talking to the "office", they finally sent down 39 EMM's (?) and that fixed things. For whatever reason, the "office" is very reluctant to send down the multiple EMM's. However, after they did send them, my CC's are working fine and I am getting all the channels I am supposed to get (of course, not the SDV channels).
> 
> Now I am waiting for the SDV dongle if it ever shows up.


I had TWC here in Austin come by today and install an M-card into my TiVo HD and I've got the exact same issue, no channels in the 1600s at all. They want to schedule sending another truck (sometime next week) to try and fix it. After dropping my Series 2 box when I got my new 52" plasma the day before the Super Bowl only to have the TWC box break the Super Bowl into 26 segments and then deauthorize in the middle of the 4th quarter, I'm not brimming with confidence.

They told me to reboot my TiVo (again) and then check it in 30 minutes. It's still not working. I'll ask them about the EMMs... maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## cableguy763

Lovetroll said:


> I had TWC here in Austin come by today and install an M-card into my TiVo HD and I've got the exact same issue, no channels in the 1600s at all. They want to schedule sending another truck (sometime next week) to try and fix it. After dropping my Series 2 box when I got my new 52" plasma the day before the Super Bowl only to have the TWC box break the Super Bowl into 26 segments and then deauthorize in the middle of the 4th quarter, I'm not brimming with confidence.
> 
> They told me to reboot my TiVo (again) and then check it in 30 minutes. It's still not working. I'll ask them about the EMMs... maybe I'll get lucky.


Send me a pm with your contact information and I can fix you right now.


----------



## tigo219

I have a series 3 TiVo, with 2 SA Single stream Cbl Crds. About 2 weeks ago I had a problem where my HD channels totally cut out (after they had been working fine for about a month) and many of the SD channels were all mixed up. They problem seemed to solve itsself last Tuesday, all better. This was after being on the phone with Time Warner 3 times and with TiVo. TW told me it was a "software issue". Well I turn on the TV this morning, and the problem has returned. Does anyone have a clue what might be happening? I'm in New York City, so I have TWCNYC. Any advice or help would be much appreciated.


----------



## mihalik

cableguy763 said:


> Send me a pm with your contact information and I can fix you right now.


I want to thank cableguy for helping out us Austin customers. I've seen this story many times now. The tech says "it will be working in a couple hours" and leaves and then someone posts here and cableguy fixes it. Maybe the tech should just say "it will work when you talk to cableguy763".


----------



## bobrt6676

Bizily said:


> What's this I'm reading that people are paying for cable card installations? I have TWC in northeast Ohio. They made seven separate visits to get two cable cards working in my S3. They didn't charge me a cent for it. Is it because I upgraded to digital service?


Apparently no two TWC offices charge the same. I have yet to see any two cities with the same cost for installs or even Cable Cards. They must be able to set any price they pull out of their A----


----------



## ddstreet

I haven't seen it mentioned in any of the posts, but I just got a TWC HD-DVR box which has a M-Card in the back of it. Can I just pull that out and put it into a Tivo HD? Or will that not work?


----------



## cableguy763

ddstreet said:


> I haven't seen it mentioned in any of the posts, but I just got a TWC HD-DVR box which has a M-Card in the back of it. Can I just pull that out and put it into a Tivo HD? Or will that not work?


No, it will not work. Your cable co would still have to pair it to the tivo. Plus, if the cable co finds out you tampered with the box you could become liable for it.


----------



## ddstreet

Ah, ok.

So, a different question, does anyone know if TWC in Raleigh still requires a truck roll for CableCard installs or has anyone been able to just pick it up at the counter? Has anyone been able to pick up a CableCard from the TWC counter anywhere?


----------



## mercurial

ddstreet said:


> Ah, ok.
> 
> So, a different question, does anyone know if TWC in Raleigh still requires a truck roll for CableCard installs or has anyone been able to just pick it up at the counter? Has anyone been able to pick up a CableCard from the TWC counter anywhere?


Still requires a truck roll though considering it took them almost 8 hours to an M-card working, I'm pretty sure they lost money on the install fee on this one. (One small victory for us... )


----------



## Lorcane

Can someone post a pic of what a motorola m-card looks like? The TW guy left at 8:30pm (he has been here since 6:00pm) and my cable cards still are not working right. We tried 4 different cards. The cable card operator said they where m-cards and set the system up that way. The local dispatcher said they are m-cards, however; my TiVo says they are s-cards. The TW guy and I agreed that the M on the card was just the motorola logo, same one that is on the razr. The TW guy rescheduled an appointment for my tomorrow at 3:30pm and he is going to come out again. I'm hoping that the local cable card dude knows what to do. He goes home at 5pm. Again I'm looking for a way to tell from just looking at the cable card if it is an m-card or s-card.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Lorcane said:


> Can someone post a pic of what a motorola m-card looks like? The TW guy left at 8:30pm (he has been here since 6:00pm) and my cable cards still are not working right. We tried 4 different cards. The cable card operator said they where m-cards and set the system up that way. The local dispatcher said they are m-cards, however; my TiVo says they are s-cards. The TW guy and I agreed that the M on the card was just the motorola logo, same one that is on the razr. The TW guy rescheduled an appointment for my tomorrow at 3:30pm and he is going to come out again. I'm hoping that the local cable card dude knows what to do. He goes home at 5pm. Again I'm looking for a way to tell from just looking at the cable card if it is an m-card or s-card.


You didnt say which TiVo you have. The S3 will always call an M-Card an S-Card as it uses it in S-Card mode.


----------



## noname_com

CABLEGUY763 --- I am here in austin and want to say thank you for all your help with the TWC customers on this forum. It goes way beyond the call of duty. If you are ever at the draught house or gingerman here in austin give me a shout out, you will have an open invitation for a pint on me. or if homebrew is your thing I will set you some aside the next time i brew. You deserve it. I cannot imagine where most of these people would be right now with out the help of a cableguy763. A BIG SHOUT OUT AND THANK YOU!!! I am sure this goes for alot of other people on this forum as well.


----------



## Lorcane

SCSIRAID said:


> You didnt say which TiVo you have. The S3 will always call an M-Card an S-Card as it uses it in S-Card mode.


I have an HD TiVo. I still would like to see a pic or a way to physically exam a cable card and tell if it is an M-card or S-card. The pic on the motorola website shows M-Cards as being red and saying M-Card on them, but I'm not sure if that is the real image or a placeholder image.

I currently have only 1 card installed, and it is allowing me to tune any non-encrytped channels, however; when I look at the conditional access screen I do not have a vaild host number, and most fields are either unknown or 0. The connected field says yes.


----------



## briangraf

Hello everyone.

I have a Series 3 Tivo, which I am trying to get hooked up with Time Warner Cable (formerly Adelphia) in Northeast Ohio. I had an installer out last weekend to install the CableCARDs. He brought two S-cards, the first worked immediately, the second started a firmware upgrade, which the Tivo said could take up to an hour to complete. The installer left while this was in progress and told me that I would likely need to call into their office to get my cards activated once the update was complete. After 9 hours of waiting for the upgrade, I gave up, ejected the bad card and happily used my Tivo in single tuner mode while waiting for another truck roll to replace the bad card.

I had the installer scheduled to come last night between 6pm and 8pm - so that I could be home to make sure it went well. The installer called my house at 4:00 and asked my wife if he could come by early. She agreed - i had given her basic instructions in case i was late. When the installer got there, he confidently told her that the problem was that our tivo didn't need two S cards, it needed 1 M-card. She had no reason to doubt him and he even showed her a variety of channels as "evidence" that it worked. Of course, they didn't try the dual tuner functionality - as that wouldn't have been possible with a single M-Card in a Series 3.

So, I get home. See that clearly there is only one tuner working and call Time Warner back. After 20 minutes on the phone waiting for the CS rep to relay my questions to "dispatch", I'm told that two turners simply wont work in my tivo and that if I want more of an explaination than that, I will have to wait 48 hours for someone to call me to give me an explaination - i'm not holding my breath.

I called back to CS and got a different rep. Asked to scehedule another CableCARD install and was told that my account was flagged and that they refused to provide a second card.

Any ideas? Am I stuck?


----------



## dm-mm

briangraf said:


> Time Warner Cable (formerly Adelphia) in Northeast Ohio.


Which area of former-Adelphia are you in?

I have a working S3 with two cards. My head-end is in New Philadephia.


----------



## briangraf

dm-mm said:


> Which area of former-Adelphia are you in?
> 
> I have a working S3 with two cards. My head-end is in New Philadephia.


Macedonia


----------



## dm-mm

briangraf said:


> Macedonia





> TWC NEO web site, complaint resolution notice:
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/northeastohio/customer/fcc_notices.html
> 
> VP of Operations
> Time Warner Cable
> 5520 Whipple Avenue NW
> North Canton, OH 44720
> 
> Fax: 330-490-2557
> Voice: 888-860-1420


I had to get them involved with my initial installation. Be polite but firm and you'll get results.


----------



## DaveDFW

I'm with TWC in Dallas, and I just had two cablecards in an S3 show as unpaired today. The conditional access screen showed "Val:?" which means it's not working.

(I have two others in another S3 that were unaffected.)

I tried to get the first-line phone support to check the numbers, but she absolutely wasn't interested, "Yeah yeah yeah, they look fine."

So of course TWC required a truck roll for this. So when the tech arrived, I heard him talking to dispatch, who told him to check the data numbers, as they'd been having problems with those changing.

Sure enough, when we compared the host ID and data displayed on Tivo with those in TWC's system, the datas were completely different.

This sounds very weird--is this a head end problem with TWC, or is Tivo spontaneously changing its data numbers?

This particular S3 has been up and working for at least two months with no issues.

Anyway, it ended up being a 5-minute service call to repair the cards' configuration.

TTYL
David


----------



## cableguy763

DaveDFW said:


> I'm with TWC in Dallas, and I just had two cablecards in an S3 show as unpaired today. The conditional access screen showed "Val:?" which means it's not working.
> 
> (I have two others in another S3 that were unaffected.)
> 
> I tried to get the first-line phone support to check the numbers, but she absolutely wasn't interested, "Yeah yeah yeah, they look fine."
> 
> So of course TWC required a truck roll for this. So when the tech arrived, I heard him talking to dispatch, who told him to check the data numbers, as they'd been having problems with those changing.
> 
> Sure enough, when we compared the host ID and data displayed on Tivo with those in TWC's system, the datas were completely different.
> 
> This sounds very weird--is this a head end problem with TWC, or is Tivo spontaneously changing its data numbers?
> 
> This particular S3 has been up and working for at least two months with no issues.
> 
> Anyway, it ended up being a 5-minute service call to repair the cards' configuration.
> 
> TTYL
> David


The host id with your Tivo will always stay the same. Sounds like they screwed something up.


----------



## DaveDFW

cableguy763 said:


> The host id with your Tivo will always stay the same. Sounds like they screwed something up.


Yes, neither of my host IDs had changed, but the next line on the pairing screen, "data," was different. I'm not sure where the data numbers come from--are they embedded in the cablecards?

TTYL
David


----------



## briangraf

dm-mm said:


> I had to get them involved with my initial installation. Be polite but firm and you'll get results.


Thank you very much! That was exactly what I was looking for.

Update: It took a little over a week, but TW responded to my letter of complaint. They say that they will be sending "their best technician" with another CC this coming Tuesday (3/4/2008). Will update again with the results. Thanks again dm-mm.


----------



## cableguy763

DaveDFW said:


> Yes, neither of my host IDs had changed, but the next line on the pairing screen, "data," was different. I'm not sure where the data numbers come from--are they embedded in the cablecards?
> 
> TTYL
> David


Yes, the cable card id is tied to each cable card. Sounds like somebody fat fingered the keyboard when in the billing system.


----------



## Lorcane

Yippie... 
Got 1 cable card working in my TiVoHD.  took an hour talking with the tech's tech over the phone. I'm glad the guy who first tried to installed my cable cards left me that number. I did have to reboot the TiVoHD after the card finally got subscribed, for some reason the wrong tuner in the TiVoHD got assigned to the wrong cable card. The guy I talked to on the phone couldn't tell me how to visually inspect a cable card and know if its an M-card or S-card. He said they all look the same.  At least now I have all my HBO and encrypted channels. Hopefully tomorrow I can get the 2nd card up and running. :up:


----------



## drumdude

Dealing with HD Tivo and TWC has been the worst experience! After about 25 visits they finally got my 3 Tivo's working. It definitely was more trouble than it's worth. In a year I plan to switch back to DirecTV.


----------



## Lorcane

drumdude said:


> Dealing with HD Tivo and TWC has been the worst experience! After about 25 visits they finally got my 3 Tivo's working. It definitely was more trouble than it's worth. In a year I plan to switch back to DirecTV.


I don't think it is TiVo's fault. I last night I finally found someone who knew what they were doing... took 30 minutes to get the card intialized, activated and subscribed. TWC needs to train their people better in the region where I live. What worries me is in the Austin area a few hundred miles north of me, TWC is starting to used alot of the digital switch channels. My line up only as a few, like the west coast HBO, Cinemax, and Showtime. I'm not sure if TWC is doing that because they need more channels or if they just want to make us cable card user suffer more for not using their cable boxes. Either way my region is so far behind, we only have about 12 HD channels in the line up.


----------



## MicahG

Hey everyone! I've been reading over pretty much this whole post and it's been totally helpful. I'm currently a TW Digital Cable subscriber with DVR-STB and am really considering the move to Tivo. I wanted to just reconfirm some things that are kind of lingering for me.

Going Tivo with TW CableCard is definitely cheaper than using the STB right? I'm really trying to cut back on bills

Also, with the CC... the way it works is that the CC(s) are plugged in to the Tivo and I receive programming through that. And the cost of the CC's vary, but seems like they are around $1.75 in my area (Huntington Beach, CA). Is there any other programming costs on top of that $1.75/mo? Like does it work the same as the STB where I have to pay certain amounts for certain Tiers? Or does the CC gives me all the channels it's capable of and I'm simply just paying the $1.75/mo?

I really appreciate how helpful this thread and forum has been and I'm really looking forward to joining the Tivo community!

Micah


----------



## Pars22

I'm considering moving from my TWC Explorer 8300HD to a Tivo S3 for the better video quality but a woman from TWC (that did not appear to be very knowledgable) told me in addition to losing In-Demand that there would be other HD channels that I would lose. She couldn't get specific on which ones - it sounded like a lame job of keeping me from switching to Tivo - 

Is anyone aware of channels that are unavailable if using Tivo S3 and CC's?

Any plans on the S3 being functional w/bi-directional CC's?

Thanks for your expertise!


----------



## MickeS

MicahG said:


> Hey everyone! I've been reading over pretty much this whole post and it's been totally helpful. I'm currently a TW Digital Cable subscriber with DVR-STB and am really considering the move to Tivo. I wanted to just reconfirm some things that are kind of lingering for me.
> 
> Going Tivo with TW CableCard is definitely cheaper than using the STB right? I'm really trying to cut back on bills
> 
> Also, with the CC... the way it works is that the CC(s) are plugged in to the Tivo and I receive programming through that. And the cost of the CC's vary, but seems like they are around $1.75 in my area (Huntington Beach, CA). Is there any other programming costs on top of that $1.75/mo? Like does it work the same as the STB where I have to pay certain amounts for certain Tiers? Or does the CC gives me all the channels it's capable of and I'm simply just paying the $1.75/mo?
> 
> I really appreciate how helpful this thread and forum has been and I'm really looking forward to joining the Tivo community!
> 
> Micah


The TiVo with CableCARDs will replace your set top box. Whether it will be cheaper monthly with TiVo subscription + CableCARD rentals, not counting the cost of the TiVo, depends on what you have now, and what service tiers you have - a cable DVR often costs more than a TiVo, but a cable box will generally cost less. You'd need to look at the costs where you live.

You will still need to subscribe to the tiers, just like with a cable box. The only thing the CableCARDs do is replace the cable box.


----------



## Lorcane

Pars22 said:


> I'm considering moving from my TWC Explorer 8300HD to a Tivo S3 for the better video quality but a woman from TWC (that did not appear to be very knowledgable) told me in addition to losing In-Demand that there would be other HD channels that I would lose. She couldn't get specific on which ones - it sounded like a lame job of keeping me from switching to Tivo -
> 
> Is anyone aware of channels that are unavailable if using Tivo S3 and CC's?
> 
> Any plans on the S3 being functional w/bi-directional CC's?
> 
> Thanks for your expertise!


From reading other ppls posts, many of the cable companies are adding new channels by using Switched Digital Video (SDV) Cablecards can't tune those channels in, because they are unidirectional, and SDV requires bidirectional connection. However, the sales rep should have been able to tell you which stations are SDV, so her ability to be specific was a load of bull$%(@.

Here is a link to the SDV forum channel

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357703


----------



## bobrt6676

Pars22 said:


> I'm considering moving from my TWC Explorer 8300HD to a Tivo S3 for the better video quality but a woman from TWC (that did not appear to be very knowledgable) told me in addition to losing In-Demand that there would be other HD channels that I would lose. She couldn't get specific on which ones - it sounded like a lame job of keeping me from switching to Tivo -
> 
> Is anyone aware of channels that are unavailable if using Tivo S3 and CC's?
> 
> Any plans on the S3 being functional w/bi-directional CC's?
> 
> Thanks for your expertise![/QUOTE
> 
> Depending on your area, SDV (switched digital video) seems to be causing many problems with receiving some HD channels. Read the SDV thread, you wil learn a lot.


----------



## trol1374

I bought a TivoHD and got the Mcard all set up and going. Next billing cycle my monthly bill jumped some 40 bucks. After a few calls, they get it back to where it was. Next bill, back up again. Few calls later they admit that since I no longer have a "box" that the promo price I was getting is null and void. They said they couldn't override the system. Talked with a manager and said she would send me a cable box and I get my promo price for a year. After all was said and done, I ended up with a cheaper monthly rate by getting the box (no charge). So, I do have my Tivo going and just have the box on another input.


----------



## DrWho453

Pars22 said:


> I'm considering moving from my TWC Explorer 8300HD to a Tivo S3 for the better video quality but a woman from TWC (that did not appear to be very knowledgable) told me in addition to losing In-Demand that there would be other HD channels that I would lose. She couldn't get specific on which ones - it sounded like a lame job of keeping me from switching to Tivo -
> 
> Is anyone aware of channels that are unavailable if using Tivo S3 and CC's?
> 
> Any plans on the S3 being functional w/bi-directional CC's?
> 
> Thanks for your expertise!





Lorcane said:


> From reading other ppls posts, many of the cable companies are adding new channels by using Switched Digital Video (SDV) Cablecards can't tune those channels in, because they are unidirectional, and SDV requires bidirectional connection. However, the sales rep should have been able to tell you which stations are SDV, so her ability to be specific was a load of bull$%(@.
> 
> Here is a link to the SDV forum channel
> 
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357703


Just to clear up some confusion here. Its not the cable card thats the problem. Cable cards will work unidirectional or bi-directional. Its the device that needs to be bi-directional. The tivo HD and series 3 are not bi-directional devices so PPV, On-Demand, and SDV will not work as is. The tuner resolver is supposed to fix the SDV issue.

If tivo were to go bi-directional, it would probably be in a future release of the hardware.


----------



## drumdude

Pars22 said:


> I'm considering moving from my TWC Explorer 8300HD to a Tivo S3 for the better video quality but a woman from TWC (that did not appear to be very knowledgable) told me in addition to losing In-Demand that there would be other HD channels that I would lose. She couldn't get specific on which ones - it sounded like a lame job of keeping me from switching to Tivo -
> 
> Is anyone aware of channels that are unavailable if using Tivo S3 and CC's?
> 
> Any plans on the S3 being functional w/bi-directional CC's?
> 
> Thanks for your expertise!


You lose TBS, A&E, and MTV HD channels here in Charlotte NC. That's 3 but well worth the loss. The TWC DVR is absolute junk. We tried them.


----------



## DrWho453

drumdude said:


> You lose TBS, A&E, and MTV HD channels here in Charlotte NC. That's 3 but well worth the loss. The TWC DVR is absolute junk. We tried them.


Hmm, interesting. Here in Raleigh we get TBS, A&E, and MTV HD. Originally we couldn't get them but within the last couple of months they have been available on through the cable card. Although as SCSIRAID said somewhere on here they changed the compression and quality of other channels to do this. I don't watch them anyway so they I don't care that they are active or not except if I am going to be paying to have them, I expect to be able to watch them.


----------



## Lorcane

Just got the 2nd cablecard up and running on my TiVoHD. The technician was told but the phone operator that TiVos and Motorola cards have an issue. Supposedly the cards or the TiVo will lose the channel list. A reboot is required to get them back. Anyone know about this problem?


----------



## falvarez

i purchased a TiVo HD Box and ordered two cablecards from Time Warner Cable.
They first send a tech to install the cablecards, he was not able to get it to work. The next day they sent two techs. i was told by the techs that the Tivo will not work with their cablecards, and i will have to use one of their motorola dvr box. Is there anyone in inglewood having the same problem. Time Warner Cable needs to contract more professional installers!!!!


----------



## cramer

falvarez said:


> i was told by the techs that the Tivo will not work with their cablecards, and i will have to use one of their motorola dvr box.


Wrong! They are required by law to support any certified device -- which the Tivo HD is. Call Tivo, Inc. Then file a complaint with the FCC and your local franchise authority.

It doesn't matter if their techs are idiots that will say such things. They said it, and the cable company is on the hook for it.


----------



## Midwest User1

Just an update. In the Milwaukee, WI. area I'm now getting the 5 additional HD channels that I had lost when switching from the Scientific Atlanta to my TIVO's. They must have taken these 5 channels OFF of the SDV network. Now I don't have to wait for the tuner resolver. I'm now getting ESPN2 HD, TBS HD, HGTV HD, HDT HD, A&E HD. I just noticed this yesterday but it had to have been within the last few days at the most that Time Warner started sending them.


----------



## miller890

In the past, I have had random channels go black which appeared as if they implemented SDV on those channels. It seems to occur on Sundays where I think they must hit all the cable cards to make sure they are in sync with what you are paying for. I have rebooted and this does not fix the problem, called TWC and asked them *hit the cable cards*. Typically the person asked if I had rebooted, then tries something which doesn't work. They stall by asking for the serial number printed on the cards, which they already have on the account (I never pulled a card for them.) They place me on hold and get someone that knows what they are doing and that usually fixes the loss of random channels. I think they must have a different process for the two different card types because they usually try a few times with the M-Cards. In the past year this has happend on four occasions with both S-Cards and M-Cards in both of my S3s.


----------



## jdh2005

jdh2005 said:


> Update - a tech who knows what he's doing and the local manager came out this afternoon and got both cards working
> 
> So anyone in the Beaumont, TX area having problems should be able to get them fixed. Tech's name is Fred and he did a good job - hardest part was him getting someone on the other end to do what he wanted - I'll never understand why they don't give them a laptop so they can connect and do it themselves if they insist on sending out a tech for a cablecard.


Well looks like they still don't have a good handle on it - my S3 is working fine with 2 single stream but they took my dad's tivoHD and can't get any cards working - they claimed they had #1 working today but when they brought it back it's not (unfortunately when I showed up they had it going through setup again so I couldn't check until after the manager left - he doesn't know anything anyway...)

They claim they don't have multi-stream cards and can't get the single stream working... they also claim to have worked with the tivo support but I'm not sure I believe them 

Not sure what to do now - too bad we don't have someone local who can help like cableguy763 in Austin...


----------



## scurby2

Hi, I have TW in orange county. I want to get the tivo hd box and cable cards. I currently have the tw cable box on my hdtv. What am i going to sacrfice? Am i going to lose the On Demand functions (Howard TV)? Anything else I will lose it I go with Tivo hd? Thanks


----------



## bobrt6676

scurby2 said:


> Hi, I have TW in orange county. I want to get the tivo hd box and cable cards. I currently have the tw cable box on my hdtv. What am i going to sacrfice? Am i going to lose the On Demand functions (Howard TV)? Anything else I will lose it I go with Tivo hd? Thanks


 Switching to TiVoHD you will lose:
1.	All on-demand programming. (Including HBO/Showtime on-demand.)
2.	If Orange County TWC uses SDV some HD channels
3.	About $400 ( TiVoHD, CC install and network adapter)
4.	Time (TWC may or may not get CCs right.
5.	Possibly more per month charge depending on what the charge is for CCs per month and TiVo per month charge

Switching to TiVoHD you will gain:

1.	Higher Quality picture
2.	Superior DVR functionality
3.	NETWORKING!!!!!
4.	Amazon unbox
5.	NETWORKING!!!!!
6.	Expandability(can you say 1TB or more)
7.	TiVo community(great support from the Experts here)
8.	Possibly less per month. (1 M-card, MSD or Lifetime)

Can you tell I love the networking capabilities!!


----------



## DrWho453

bobrt6676 said:


> Switching to TiVoHD you will lose:
> 1.	All on-demand programming. (Including HBO/Showtime on-demand.)
> 2.	If Orange County TWC uses SDV some HD channels
> 3.	About $400 ( TiVoHD, CC install and network adapter)
> 4.	Time (TWC may or may not get CCs right.
> 5.	Possibly more per month charge depending on what the charge is for CCs per month and TiVo per month charge
> 
> Switching to TiVoHD you will gain:
> 
> 1.	Higher Quality picture
> 2.	Superior DVR functionality
> 3.	NETWORKING!!!!!
> 4.	Amazon unbox
> 5.	NETWORKING!!!!!
> 6.	Expandability(can you say 1TB or more)
> 7.	TiVo community(great support from the Experts here)
> 8.	Possibly less per month. (1 M-card, MSD or Lifetime)
> 
> Can you tell I love the networking capabilities!!


You forgot items 9 and 10. NETWORKING!!!!!  he he he LOL


----------



## NYDR27

Having read this thread and all of the troubles that people are having with their Tivos and getting their cable cards to work got me really down about having my own installed. But having had my Cable Card installed today, I feel obliged to let anyone reading this thread know that I did not have any troubles getting mine to work and that there is hope. Not to rub it in anyones face but Its kind of depressing having to read all of these horror stories. 

I had a multi-stream SA card installed in Manhattan just in case anyone was wondering. The only time the cable installer deviated from the Tivo Instructions was when the Cable Card performed a 20-30 min firmware upgrade. Other than that, everything went really well. I performed a guided setup afterwards and all my channels came up. 

P.S.- If you're only getting 100 channels, then it's because you need to repeat the guided setup a second time after you install your cable card. I know it's been mentioned before but it seems like an easy mistake that alot of people make. My installer said he gets one of these Tivos about every other month or so but he likes the practice. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## xcfmx

Time Warner North Texas (Dallas) appears to not have their act together yet. Tech came out today and installed the cablecard but it hasn't properly paired. I received the basic digital channels but none of my HD Tier and expanded digital channels. Conditional Access screen shows Auth:MP instead of S or Subscribed. I've called twice and nobody can fix it. I believe (almost sure of) that the problem is the "data" number is not entered in the computer on their end, but the person i spoke to says it wasn't anywhere on his screen to enter...

How can I get this fixed without losing my sanity?


----------



## nhw3w

Is it possible that TWC NYC has turned the corner on cablecard installs with TiVo?

My installer came last Friday to get my TiVo HDs (2) up and running. Although it took about three hours becuase the cards had not been provisioned properly and there we long "queues", I finally got all my channels about 1 hour AFTER the installer left.

I begged him not to leave mentioning the horror stories from the forum but his dispatcher demanded that he leave.

So far so good but I did experience a random reboot yesterday...seems OK now.


----------



## DaveDFW

xcfmx said:


> Time Warner North Texas (Dallas) appears to not have their act together yet. Tech came out today and installed the cablecard but it hasn't properly paired. I received the basic digital channels but none of my HD Tier and expanded digital channels. Conditional Access screen shows Auth:MP instead of S or Subscribed. I've called twice and nobody can fix it. I believe (almost sure of) that the problem is the "data" number is not entered in the computer on their end, but the person i spoke to says it wasn't anywhere on his screen to enter...
> 
> How can I get this fixed without losing my sanity?


You'll probably have to get a truck roll--we as customers can't talk to the guys who provision the cablecards. It sounds silly, but they'll send out someone to relay numbers over the phone.

This how it will probably happen:

* Onsite tech will read the number from the screen
* Onsite tech will transcribe it to a piece of paper (hopefully without error)
* Onsite tech will call someone
* Onsite tech will read off their handwritten notes (hopefully without error) 
* The person on the phone will write it down (hopefully without error)
* The person on the phone will transcribe their written notes into the system (hopefully without error)

The possibility to screw this up is enormous.

Keep checking the "conditional access" screen when they're pairing the cards. For the M cards TWC is using in DFW, you'll have to see "Val:V" before you'll see the encrypted channels. You'll have to back out of that screen, and go back in to see any updates.

When they're hitting the cards, you'll see weird things in the Tivo interface. Like "Cablecard not inserted," "Error 161-4," "path/path/path/file not found," you can ignore all that. The Tivo doesn't handle the cablecard initialization very gracefully. Just acknowledge the error, and go check "conditional access" again.

There is no delay in the provisioning process--it's practically immediate. If you're not getting your channels when the tech is there, they will not fix themselves after he has left.

TTYL
David


----------



## devilsushi

*Lessons Learned:*
Just a heads up, El Paso's TWC is still messed up, majority of the (contracted technicians ) do not know how to install the cable cards or know the difference btw SS and MS Cards, on top of never seeing one before. They say swing by the warehouse to see if they have any but in the past week they say its out of stock when the main office (which is in front of the warehouse) say its in stock. Local tech support says a TWC technician not a contractor has access to it. 
Request a in house Tech and a MS Card, and better to call for an appointment then walk in and get one since the front desk people do not know much and its not worth waiting in line as its always busy.

A week of Frustration, and the highlight of the breakdown in communication, I wish I was still in the Los Angeles or San Diego Area... btw theres no ETA on SDV in ELP.


----------



## bweiss

I'm in the SoCal area; use Time Warner Cable. Just plunked down 300 for a TIVO HD. Time Warner cannot seem to figure out how to get the cable cards to work. I only get half the channels. I've done my research and KNOW that the card is not "paired" to my TIVO set but TWC keeps saying it is and they keep sending out techs to my house. Be careful - the folks at the cable company are not trained in these complicated cable card issues.


----------



## gamo62

Here in Cincinnati, with the TivoHD and the Digital Tier, I was told that we are unable to get most channels above 964. No TNT HD, Mojo, Universal, HD Net, ESPN, ESPN2, A&E HD, History HD, TBS HD. Channels 969, 970, 975, 976, 978, 979, 980, 981, and 982 are supposed to be on the Standard HD tier. none of these channels are listed as being part of the "Digital" tier.  Supposedly, you can get Standard service and hget these channels. Anyone in Cincinnati have these channels or a reason they are not available?


----------



## sidp78

hey guys ive researched and researched and talked to tivo and time warner 2 dozen times and still nothing. this is my last resort and maybe one of you can help me out. so here is all the info you need:
i had a tivo single tuner 140 hour and it died last week (3rd tivo to die in less than a year!). so tivo replaced it with a dual tuner series 2. the way i have it plugged in is directly into the cable output in the wall. the REASON i have it this way is because i have split the cable signal and have the other coxial going to my time warner DVR cable box. the cable box is NOT connected to the Tivo. they are completely independent of each other. the reason i wanted this setup was so that i can have tivo record all of my shows without problems or conflict, AND i can have the cable box DVR record in high def at the same time (or even just watch live tv in high def) while the tivo is recording. with my old single tuner tivo, this setup worked fine, and i recieved all channels from about 1-76. now the problem is with this new tivo dual tuner, i only get about channels 1-30 and cant get any of the other channels above it. yep i have it setup for NO cable box...yep i double checked and all channels are listed in my channel list...im just SO frustrated and have wasted so many hours on this, but frankly, i love to watch tivo with my wife during quality hours and also download it to tivo to go when we travel. so this is important to me to making it work. anything you can do to help would be SO appreciated. 

on a side note: i even set it up the way its supposed to be setup through the cable box, just to see if it worked. i DID recieve the channels above 30, but it created more problems because when the cable box DVR was recording something, the tivo got screwy and couldnt switch the channels on the cable box and would then record whatever the cable box was recording, even though it thought it was recording something else frmo my season pass. this setup just wont work. 

some options i have considered: give up on tivo alltogether. get an tivo HD and use cable cards. go back to a single tuner tivo and see if that works again. 

im nto sure what else to do but these options are obviously not simple or cheap alternatives. PLEASE HELP GUYS!!!


----------



## m_jonis

This should probably be in the Help Forum or even the Dual Tuner section. 
That being said, it's quite possible your cable company only has channels 1-30 as "analog" and able to be received by a regular tuner. Do you get all channels above 30 if you connect the cable to your TV? (I know you said your old setup worked, but maybe your Cable CO changed things)? Also, just because the channels show up in the Tivo guide list does not mean you actually GET them.


----------



## sidp78

if i hook the cable directly to the tv i dont even get the basic cable channels....just a few local channels


----------



## gamo62

sidp78 said:


> if i hook the cable directly to the tv i dont even get the basic cable channels....just a few local channels


Sounds like you may have a trap on your line.


----------



## flynndt

I've posted this in the TivoToGo forum, but haven't found much help yet. I'm wondering if anyone else is having issues with many channels having copyright protection flags on them? I recently upgraded from my Series 2 to the Series 3 HD, and TW installed 2 Mcards in the Series 3. With my old Tivo, I never saw a flag. With the Series 3, initially everything was flagged except a couple of the major networks in HD. I called Tivo and they said it wasn't the unit. I called TW and at first was told the flags are imposed by the networks and they have nothing to do with it. Then I talked with a supervisor and told her I thought the major networks legally couldn't impose a flag, and I complained that even PBS was flagged. She called me back a few days later and said that she had sent my case to the IT dept and that the problem would be fixed after 6pm that evening. Now the flags are gone on everything up to Channel 25 and the major networks on HD. None of the channels I watch can be transferred except Discovery (analog, not HD). I put another call in to the supervisor and she's looking into it. I pointed out to her that there are some shows that run on both Discovery and the Science Channel and that the same show is flagged on Science Channel but not Discovery. Obviously this isn't coming from the network. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## DaveDFW

flynndt said:


> ...Anyone else experiencing this?


Yes, Time-Warner in DFW also marks practically all the digital channels as 0x02. This doesn't prevent recording, but does prevent MRV'ing.

If you're not able to record at all, it sounds like they're flagging as 0x03, which expires the shows after 90 minutes.

TTYL
David


----------



## m_jonis

flynndt said:


> I've posted this in the TivoToGo forum, but haven't found much help yet. I'm wondering if anyone else is having issues with many channels having copyright protection flags on them? I recently upgraded from my Series 2 to the Series 3 HD, and TW installed 2 Mcards in the Series 3. With my old Tivo, I never saw a flag. With the Series 3, initially everything was flagged except a couple of the major networks in HD. I called Tivo and they said it wasn't the unit. I called TW and at first was told the flags are imposed by the networks and they have nothing to do with it. Then I talked with a supervisor and told her I thought the major networks legally couldn't impose a flag, and I complained that even PBS was flagged. She called me back a few days later and said that she had sent my case to the IT dept and that the problem would be fixed after 6pm that evening. Now the flags are gone on everything up to Channel 25 and the major networks on HD. None of the channels I watch can be recorded except Discovery (analog, not HD). I put another call in to the supervisor and she's looking into it. I pointed out to her that there are some shows that run on both Discovery and the Science Channel and that the same show is flagged on Science Channel but not Discovery. Obviously this isn't coming from the network. Anyone else experiencing this?


Yes, TW Albany, NY has ALL channels set to 0x02. They did this when they implemented SDV about a month ago. I complained and they fixed it (supposedly) and emailed me stating that they were now adhering to "Corporate Policy and FCC Regulations". However, they only set the Local HD channels to 0x00. All the rest (including analog locals and PBS) are still set to 0x02. A blatant violation of FCC regs. I've submitted a formal complaint to the NYS PSC (for all the good it will do).


----------



## flynndt

Sorry - I edited my initial post to say most channels are flagged so I can't transfer to PC (I can record them). The CCI byte code is set to 0x02 on these channels. I have TWC out of Newburgh NY and I'm just hoping the supervisor will actually be able to help me with this. I'll post any results I get.


----------



## cwoody222

DaveDFW said:


> You'll probably have to get a truck roll--we as customers can't talk to the guys who provision the cablecards. It sounds silly, but they'll send out someone to relay numbers over the phone.
> 
> This how it will probably happen:
> 
> * Onsite tech will read the number from the screen
> * Onsite tech will transcribe it to a piece of paper (hopefully without error)
> * Onsite tech will call someone
> * Onsite tech will read off their handwritten notes (hopefully without error)
> * The person on the phone will write it down (hopefully without error)
> * The person on the phone will transcribe their written notes into the system (hopefully without error)
> 
> The possibility to screw this up is enormous.
> 
> Keep checking the "conditional access" screen when they're pairing the cards. For the M cards TWC is using in DFW, you'll have to see "Val:V" before you'll see the encrypted channels. You'll have to back out of that screen, and go back in to see any updates.
> 
> When they're hitting the cards, you'll see weird things in the Tivo interface. Like "Cablecard not inserted," "Error 161-4," "path/path/path/file not found," you can ignore all that. The Tivo doesn't handle the cablecard initialization very gracefully. Just acknowledge the error, and go check "conditional access" again.
> 
> There is no delay in the provisioning process--it's practically immediate. If you're not getting your channels when the tech is there, they will not fix themselves after he has left.
> 
> TTYL
> David


Took my one friend with a new TiVoHD and TW CableCARDs 2 weeks and 3 truckrolls until she could get ALL her channels.

It was their mistake, in the end. Surprise!


----------



## subVert

All I can say is wow! I had myself all worked up from reading the horror stories on my forum, but Time Warner actually sent someone who had seen a TiVo before. Showed up at about 9:15 for an 8am-noon window. I was worried because it been snowing here for hours and the roads look bad. I asked for two cards when I made the order, didn't specify single or multistram . He came with a bunch and said, "Let me try a multistream First". 

He wasn't the fastest at navigating the TiVo menus, but he knew what he was looking for and got it up and running in less than 30 minutes. It took about 10 minutes for the cablecard to be recognized to his satisfaction and then he called in and the channels started to pop up.

I didn't get rid of my TWC DVR yet, so I've been toggling between them and was amazed to see that the TiVoHD output seemed much sharper.

He told me that there were three guys who handle the cablecards in the area, but I don't know if he meant Staten Island, or all 5 boros.


----------



## JYoung

I just found out that Time-Warner is adding a digital programming fee for additional CableCards in Southern California.
http://www.timewarnerla.com/pricingGuides/



> CableCARD . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .$ 1.75
> CableCARD for 2nd or additional TVs
> (includes Digital programming fee) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .$ 4.25
> Analog Receiver . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .$ 4.25
> Remote Control . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .$ 0.19
> Digital Programming Fee for Additional Digital Receivers
> (2nd and each additional Receiver) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .$ 2.50


If I get CableCards for my S3 and HD, I have the sneaking feeling that they'll claim that dual Cablecards in the S3 count as an additional receiver.

So potentially, $7.00 a month for the Series 3 and $4.25 for the HD, assuming they give me an M-Card.


----------



## gamo62

I was told by a tech here in Cincinnati, that the warehouse now carries MStream cards. I have an appointment on Sunday for them to come and swap out my 2 singles for 1 multi. Ever since I upgraded to the digital tier, I get some channels on one CC, and some on the other.


----------



## gamo62

***Update***
A tech was scheduled for Sunday, but called during his arrival window and said that he was unable to get CC's because of the warehouse being closed on the weekends. Called and got a $20 credit for a no show.

This morning, one did come out, took out the two S-Cards, and put in one M-card. As soon as the firmware update was done, he paired the cards and everything works. The firmware update took most of the time. About 30 minutes. 

So. If you live in the TWC Cincinnati converage area, M-Cards ARE available. If they say otherwise, refer them here.


----------



## aymanme

For over a year my system worked semi successfully (TWC Austin, TX), meaning I could reboot one/day and it would work ok.

All of a sudden last week one card stopped receiving any control messages so I was limited to analog only. I called and an actual TWC tech came (not a contractor). After calling the mothership, the determination was made that one of my cards was lost and the other belonged to another customer. The whereabouts of the cards assigned to me is unknown. They replaced the one card that was reported lost with another new M stream card. So I am happy in that respect, but ... in passing I thought that the technician stated since he gave me another card, I would now have 3 on my account. Does anyone know if that is true ... it stinks to not get all the channels, but to pay extra for that opportunity is even lamer. 

Way back in Jan of 07, my posts are here somewhere about how many techs and cards it took to get it working (and I am 100% certain that is where the card mixup took place).


----------



## cableguy763

aymanme said:


> For over a year my system worked semi successfully (TWC Austin, TX), meaning I could reboot one/day and it would work ok.
> 
> All of a sudden last week one card stopped receiving any control messages so I was limited to analog only. I called and an actual TWC tech came (not a contractor). After calling the mothership, the determination was made that one of my cards was lost and the other belonged to another customer. The whereabouts of the cards assigned to me is unknown. They replaced the one card that was reported lost with another new M stream card. So I am happy in that respect, but ... in passing I thought that the technician stated since he gave me another card, I would now have 3 on my account. Does anyone know if that is true ... it stinks to not get all the channels, but to pay extra for that opportunity is even lamer.
> 
> Way back in Jan of 07, my posts are here somewhere about how many techs and cards it took to get it working (and I am 100% certain that is where the card mixup took place).


You should absolutely not have any extra cards on your account. Whenever a tech does a swap the card they are swapping goes into the tech's inventory list. The tech does a weekly inventory count, so it would show him missing a card. Not good at all for the tech. So, send me a pm with your contact info and I can tell you exactly what is on your account and what you are getting charged for.


----------



## gamo62

cableguy763 said:


> You should absolutely not have any extra cards on your account. Whenever a tech does a swap the card they are swapping goes into the tech's inventory list. The tech does a weekly inventory count, so it would show him missing a card. Not good at all for the tech. So, send me a pm with your contact info and I can tell you exactly what is on your account and what you are getting charged for.


Here in Cincinnati it's a little different. They pick up the CC's at the warehouse on the day of the call. The tech who came out on Monday brought two M-cards from the warehouse just in case one did not work. Fortunately it did.


----------



## JimWall

In Cincinnati I can get TNT HD, ESPN, ESPN2, A&E HD, History HD, TBS HD on my cable cards. Some used to be SDV but were changed in the last month. I could always get TNT HD and Discovery HD.


----------



## gamo62

JimWall said:


> In Cincinnati I can get TNT HD, ESPN, ESPN2, A&E HD, History HD, TBS HD on my cable cards. Some used to be SDV but were changed in the last month. I could always get TNT HD and Discovery HD.


Since I got the new M-card, I get all of those as well. How does one tell if a channel is SDV? Thanks.


----------



## need2act

juggler314 said:


> I'm totally with you, a page or two ago in this forum I mentioned that my bill went from 61.50 (DTValue package) to 66.85 with CC because TWCNYC only does "a la carte" pricing with CC's. To me this breaks FCC rules, you can't be told that you have to provide a service than price it significantly higher than using the box. And I have to point out that the DTValue package that "includes a cable box" also includes a CC by default since TWC is required to use CC's in it's own boxes as well. So now I'm being charged more and getting less.
> 
> I tried to find the right complaint form for the FCC, but the one I found linked in here somewhere pointed to a form that had lots of questions about telephone lines...not sure it's correct. If anyone can tell me the link to the correct form to file a complaint with the FCC over services relating to Cable please let me know!


In mid-February 2008, I too have been inquiring about pricing and came up against the same TWCNYC a la carte pricing plan for CC user. Just as you wrote, TWNYC wants more for you to rent their CCs than to rent their Cable box. And it does seem completely unfair and not in the spirit of the FCC guidelines for competition. Their pricing can only be based on 'loss of potential income' and not on 'cost of providing service'.

Any updates on this? Please keep me posted.


----------



## lousybeatnik

SO
I am in the Killeen Texas area and I just got back from Iraq and the first thing I did was go look for a Tivo for my HD TV and so I decided to settle on the HD Tivo. I use to have a series 1 tivo back in the day which I loved as I loved to mod as I upgraded the hard drive and added in the networking feature. I loved my series one as it had a lifetime subscription and well it made college so much nicer. So now here I am with a Series 3 and even thou I am unable to mod it. Or I think I am unable to the cable cards made me think I would be able to do something with them. The technician left an hour ago and setup took about an hour and a half. It was not smooth as the technician had never done one before and no one at my local time warner had to go off of a supplied document with some wrong information. At first he came with just one card and said he had to come back however I looked at the card and it was a MC card and I assured him it would work. Reading these forms I did not think they would have the MC cards and I would have to have 2 SD cards. It took a while of going thru the reboot and guided setup where we both expected the card to fail but to mine and his surprise it worked. I now have all channels on the very first try. It seamed to be everyones first time. So I am out alot of on-demand channels but I dont watch them anyhow and I even have all of my local HD channels. I seam to have a few channels in my HD teir that I have not paid for but I get them so I am not expecting to keep them. 

Anyhow my experience so far is great, Time Warner in my area had no idea on what to do, they seam to hate cable cards but my tivo is up and running and so far so good, however just trying to get the cable card was a hassle as they try very hard to sell the on-demand feature but as I have said I am not really into that


----------



## SCSIRAID

lousybeatnik said:


> SO
> I am in the Killeen Texas area and I just got back from Iraq and the first thing I did was go look for a Tivo for my HD TV and so I decided to settle on the HD Tivo. I use to have a series 1 tivo back in the day which I loved as I loved to mod as I upgraded the hard drive and added in the networking feature. I loved my series one as it had a lifetime subscription and well it made college so much nicer. So now here I am with a Series 3 and even thou I am unable to mod it. Or I think I am unable to the cable cards made me think I would be able to do something with them. The technician left an hour ago and setup took about an hour and a half. It was not smooth as the technician had never done one before and no one at my local time warner had to go off of a supplied document with some wrong information. At first he came with just one card and said he had to come back however I looked at the card and it was a MC card and I assured him it would work. Reading these forms I did not think they would have the MC cards and I would have to have 2 SD cards. It took a while of going thru the reboot and guided setup where we both expected the card to fail but to mine and his surprise it worked. I now have all channels on the very first try. It seamed to be everyones first time. So I am out alot of on-demand channels but I dont watch them anyhow and I even have all of my local HD channels. I seam to have a few channels in my HD teir that I have not paid for but I get them so I am not expecting to keep them.
> 
> Anyhow my experience so far is great, Time Warner in my area had no idea on what to do, they seam to hate cable cards but my tivo is up and running and so far so good, however just trying to get the cable card was a hassle as they try very hard to sell the on-demand feature but as I have said I am not really into that


Welcome Back!!! Thank you for your service!!! You are gonna love your THD.


----------



## JimWall

If you tune your tivo to the channel and it shows the Pay Per View video loop the I assume it is SDV with the PPV ad being the default channel.
As a side note you can call Cincinnati TW and ask for a 1 to 2 year contract bundle. I was able to save $30 off my bill for Digial Cable and high speed roadrunner.


----------



## dtmille2

SDV Channel Listing for Greensboro and Winston-Salem NC

After speaking with 4 different customer service reps one of them finally just said she would send me a list of channels I cannot receive with cable cards (and thus Tivo HD). 

Two days later, I received a 3 page printout in the mail, showing the channels that are "switched digital" in the Winston-Salem and Greensboro NC areas. I've decided to post the lists below so that others can know ahead of time what channels they can or cannot receive from Time Warner in this area.

Here is the text from the top of the printout:

"The following channels are called "switch digital" channels and are not available with cable card (until such time as we have 2 way capable cards). Switch digital is a method to save bandwidth in order to improve overall quality by suppressing certain channels in a node until a customer in that node actually switches to that channel."

Switch Ditial Line Up
Greensboro and Winston-Salem

176 Azteca
492 Celebrity Shopping
162 Cinelatino
163 CNN en Esp
164 Discovery en espanol
325 ESPN PPV 1
326 ESPN PPV 2
327 ESPN PPV 3
328 ESPN PPV 4
329 ESPN PPV 5
330 ESPN PPV 6
143 ESPNU
165 EWTN en Espanol
173 Galavision
491 Gems TV
411 HBO HD West
403 HBO2W
409 HBOLW
401 HBOW
413 MAXW
169 MTV Spanish
167 MUN2
300 NBA Preview
345/360 NHL/MLB1
354/369 NHL/MLB10
355/370 NHL/MLB11
356/371 NHL/MLB12
357/372 NHL/MLB13
358/373 NHL/MLB14
346/361 NHL/MLB2
347/362 NHL/MLB3
348/363 NHL/MLB4
349/364 NHL/MLB5
350/365 NHL/MLB6
351/366 NHL/MLB7
352/367 NHL/MLB8
353/368 NHL/MLB9
170 Puma
434 SHOFW
493 Shop at Home
428 SHOSW
426 SHOTW
422 SHOW
437 Showtime HD West
424 SHOXW
168 Sorpresa
301 Team1
302 Team2
303 Team3
304 Team4
305 Team5
306 Team6
307 Team7
308 Team8
309 Team9
174 Telefutura
439 TMCW
441 TMCXW
172 Univision
171 Video Rolla
552 TBS HD
236 Playboy Tv
237 Ten Clips
238 Ten Blue
239 Ten Net
240 Ten Blox
122 FOX BN
569 GOLF/VERSUS
554 A&E HD
561 UNIVERSAL HD
555 HISTORY HD
575 CNN HD
581 LIFETIME MOVIES HD
557 HGTV HD
558 FOOD HD

Greensboro specific switched digital channels:

42 TV Guide Ash
42 TV Guide Burl
42 TV Guide Meb
42 TV Guide Rock
2 Gso Educational
2 Rockingham Edu
8 Public Access Gso
5 Burl Community Access

Winston-Salem specific switched digital channels:

2 Forsyth County Sch.
6 WS Public Access 
12 WS TV Guide
13 WS City TV 13
53 WS Leased Access
13 Lexington City channel
13 Thomasville City Channel
2 Davidson County Tv Guide
13 Surry Comm College Channel
6 S/S/Y Bulletin board
12 Mocksville TV Guide


This printout was dated 12/4/2007. We are supposed to receive several other digital channels in the low 100's that we don't get, but we do seem to get the HD channels that we are supposed to receive and that aren't on this list. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## dtmille2

Just talked to tech support at Time Warner, and they seem to think that I'm having signal strength issues that are keeping me from getting some of these channels. The will be out tomorrow night and I'll try to post an update. Maybe it's the signal, maybe not


----------



## Sheils

subVert said:


> All I can say is wow! I had myself all worked up from reading the horror stories on my forum, but Time Warner actually sent someone who had seen a TiVo before.
> 
> That makes me feel a whole lot better. I live in Brooklyn, and have a TWC guy coming tomorrow to install the cards. I'm keeping me fingers crossed...


----------



## Sheils

Have they started using switched video yet? If that's the case, my TiVo HD will be going back before it really gets warmed up! Too bad I didn't read about this until I ordered the thing


----------



## tgirard

Howdy... I've been lurking a while and wanted to add my two cents about TWC in Albany, NY and how they handled my CableCARD install.

In short, it was great. The phone call to customer service was brief and my order taken quickly. The rep who answered the phone had answers for all of my questions and actually understood what I wanted. At the time she told me that multistream cards were not available, but that the tech would be told to roll with at least two singles.

The tech arrived today and immediately knew how to handle the install on my TivoHD (he'd actually done several already). I asked if he had the two single stream cards (fully expecting something to have gone wrong between my order and the truck roll) and was pleasantly surprised to hear that he'd brought 4 single AND two multi, "just in case".

The pairing went flawlessly (albeit slowly) with the first multistream card and within an hour the HD was happily decoding.

Also, the tech was more than happy to email me his corporate memo enumerating all the SDV channels (as this info is nowhere to be found on the official TWC website). And on that front, he confirmed that TWC should be receiving 2-way comm dongles for testing sometime before June 08.

So, despite all the horror stories we hear in this thread, I just wanted to share my pleasant experience with anyone in the Albany area who's looking into a Series3/HD. The install isn't that bad when you get a tech who knows what he's doing.

So... here's the list of SDV channels on TWC in Albany, NY as of 2/20:



Code:


Channel(s) Handled By SDV (86)

1
20 (WYPX)
110 Disney East
215 Discovery Health
375 (EWTN)
434 Turner Classic Movies
551 (Fox Business News)
570 CSPAN
575 CSPAN2
**675 (NHL)
677 (NBATV)
708 (HBO West)
709 (HBO2 West)
710 (HBO Signature West)
711 (HBO Family West)
712 (HBO Comedy West)
713 (HBO Zone West)
714 (HBO Latino West)
725 (Cinemax West)	 726 (More MAX West)
727 (Action MAX West)
728 (Thriller Max West)
747 (Showtime 2 West)
748 (Showtime 3 West)
749 (Showtime Extreme West)
750 (Showtime Beyond West)
754 (Showtime Next West)
755 (Showtime Family Zone West)
756 (Showtime Women West)
763 (TMC West)
764 (TWC Extra West)
776 Starz West
777 Starz Cinema West
788 Encore West
901 Univision
1107 TWTV7
1109 QVC
1115 Home Shopping Network	 1120 ShopNBC
1823 Weather Channel HD
1839 History Channel HD
1841 HGTV HD
1842 Food HD
1851 Fox Business News HD
1846 CNN Channel HD
1864 Lifetime Movie Network HD
1873 Versus/Golf Channel HD
** 1874 Outdoor Channel
** 1875 (NHL HD)
1876 National Geographic Channel HD
1890 Starz East HD
1981 Starz West HD
1910-1919 NBA League Pass
1930 thru 1943 NHL/MLB services
1950-1956 ESPN Game Plan

Cheers!
--Tom


----------



## Sheils

So that means there are 86 channels that you don't get thru your TiVo?


----------



## tgirard

Sheils said:


> So that means there are 86 channels that you don't get thru your TiVo?


Correct. In practice, about only 6 of those really affect me as I might actually watch them. I don't have any premium channels and only subscribe to the sports tier in the 600's which isn't provided via SDV.

I have a S2 with a standard def STB in the bedroom, so I can still watch almost everything I want. HistoryHD and WeatherChannelHD are the only two that I really miss out on.

Hopefully the tuning resolver will be available sooner rather than later.


----------



## laleytx

I'm working with TWC-SA to get my TiVo HD box up and running... but after 2 truck rolls was only getting analog channels plus local HD (which don't work without the CableCards...) but I wasn't receiving any HD package or digital tier channels.... seems to be a provisioning issue... but what do I know?

Truck Roll #1 - 2/22 - Install... for $29.99

Techs installed an M-Card read the host ID and MAC address to someone at TWC, and left saying the digital tier channels would show up "in a few hours..." Umm... nope. The tech told me they were told to try to talk me out of using CableCard... I told them that I had been through 3 SA 8300HD DVRs... none of which recorded HD shows without major problems (audio or video loss) after a few months of use...

Truck Roll #2 - 2/27 - Install ReDeux

Nice tech... checks levels at the pedestal, Scientific Atlanta House Amp, and the TiVo HD box... all ok... STILL decides on running a new cable line from the ped to the house to eliminate any potential signal issues... Tries repairing the M-Card with no luck... also tries switching from one M-Card to two S-Cards... no luck... still only getting analog plus local HD... nothing over channel 112.

Truck Roll #3 - 2/28 - The tech called TiVo and ASKED QUESTIONS! (Tech #1299)

Most thorough tech yet. Checks levels everywhere... Talks with TiVo tech supports and completely resets the box. Tech said he found that the "standard" codes were missing and had to be "forced"... Whatever that means. Removes both S-Cards, resets the box and the account and starts the CableCard install from scratch pairing each card one at a time... and... SUCCESS... except for the SDV channels... which seems to not mesh with the FCC compatibility requirements.

It looks like the easy way to do it it to micromanage the techs to do the install right the first time... TWC should be better at this, both for saving the customers frustration and saving TWC money for more truck rolls.

The funny thing is - if I could have picked up the CC and done the install myself, TWC would have saved three truck rolls and I would have working TV a week earlier.

*UPDATE - Time Warner San Antonio's Programming for CableCard is outright lousy*. The only channels available in HD are TNT, ESPN, Discovery HD Theater, Fox SportsNET, MOJO, and Universal HD... Meaning I'm not getting 19 channels that should be available.

Any update on when the proposed SDV adaptor will be available?


----------



## derspiess

gamo62 said:


> Here in Cincinnati it's a little different. They pick up the CC's at the warehouse on the day of the call. The tech who came out on Monday brought two M-cards from the warehouse just in case one did not work. Fortunately it did.


I just took the plunge with my TiVoHD that arrived yesterday (was on the fence but could not pass up the $199 refurb deal). I have an "all day" appointment with TW-Cincy set for Tuesday since that's the earliest time & my wife should be home all day.

I'm sure it was for nothing, but when I made the appointment, I asked that the phone rep mention in the work order that I am requesting a multistream card.

Wish me luck...


----------



## Hot Karl

I am a TW Customer in the Milwaukee area.

The TW representative I spoke told me that TW CableCards only work with "Series 3" Tivos. I took that to mean both TivoHDs and proper Series 3 Tivos (because, as I understand it, they have the same architecture.)

Could any of you verify luck with using a TivoHD and Time Warner Cable Cards?

Thanks!


----------



## skaggs

Hot Karl said:


> Could any of you verify luck with using a TivoHD and Time Warner Cable Cards?


TiVo HD works with TWC issued cable cards. I have two TiVo HD's and Albany TWC. Make sure you request multistream cards (or "Mcards"). The cust. service rep on the phone may try to tell you they don't have them, but they do. Ask the CSR to "humor" you and place a note on the work order to request Mcards. The field technicians know what they are.

Just don't be surprised when you don't get half or more of the HD channels because TWC uses switched digital video technology.


----------



## DaveDFW

I just read that Time-Warner in North Texas is planning to roll out more HD channels in Dallas, Mesquite, Plano, and Richardson on March 27:

golf/versus hd
a&e hd
food network hd
hgtv hd
national geographic hd
history channel hd
tbs hd
cnn hd
fsn sw hd
and two unknown hd channels coming two weeks later

In those four cities, we should be in good shape with our Tivos. But they also say the "outlying" areas (which I guess means everywhere else?) will get these channels by the end of 2008, but delivered via SDV.

Thanks,
David


----------



## gamo62

derspiess said:


> I just took the plunge with my TiVoHD that arrived yesterday (was on the fence but could not pass up the $199 refurb deal). I have an "all day" appointment with TW-Cincy set for Tuesday since that's the earliest time & my wife should be home all day.
> 
> I'm sure it was for nothing, but when I made the appointment, I asked that the phone rep mention in the work order that I am requesting a multistream card.
> 
> Wish me luck...


I would call back and verify that your request was actually added to your ticket. *And make sure the tech knows to bring at least two cards with him*. I was told that they are getting away from the S-cards in lieu of the M-cards.


----------



## derspiess

gamo62 said:


> I would call back and verify that your request was actually added to your ticket. *And make sure the tech knows to bring at least two cards with him*. I was told that they are getting away from the S-cards in lieu of the M-cards.


I'm reasonably satisfied she added that in there-- she said something like "I don't know what that means, but I'll make sure it they know".

And at this point, I'd rather take my chances on the tech showing up with just one card rather than wait forever in a call queue


----------



## tiarksd

I just go a Tivo HD up and running with TWC using cable cards. The experience wasn't too bad thanks to these boards. 

When I called to order they had no problem putting the order in, but said I could pick them up and install them myself. After I questioned the rep on this they came and said their tech would have to come and install them. Saved myself a trip across town.

They only support the single stream Scientific Atlantic cards. Install seemed to go ok. Went through the setup again ( i had been playing for a few days via antenna). Seems like the TivoHD needs to be reset/reboot once the cable cards are activated. Kids found out that only one of the cards was fully functional :-( I recommend going to the cable card menu and verifying both cards after install. 

Quick call to TWC customer service to reset the cards (rep knew exactly what to do), reset of the Tivo HD and I was fully functional.

Now the bad news: as noted elsewhere TWC puts copy protect on all channels including local so TTG is nonfunctional. I'm off to look up the FCC regs, make the calls, letters etc. :-(

Pricing
$2.50/m/card

$20 install (not sure if thats per card, we'll see when we get the bill)

3/19/08 Update - Looks like they took the copy protect flags off the local channels this weekend. TTG is at least working for the local channels now.


----------



## bitfactory

JimWall said:


> In Cincinnati I can get TNT HD, ESPN, ESPN2, A&E HD, History HD, TBS HD on my cable cards. Some used to be SDV but were changed in the last month. I could always get TNT HD and Discovery HD.


These are the ONLY channels in HD you can get with the CCs on a TivoS3 (I take it you can get the locals in HD, too)?

I'm so disgusted by the SA 8300HDC box and their new Navigator software. It's, without a doubt, the worst piece of software I've ever had the misfortune of using.

*That said, can someone give me the full list of HD channels you can get with a S3 w/CCs in Cincinnati?* I'm either going Tivo or *TV - I've had it with the new software.

Thanks so much.


----------



## squiddohio

I've had an S3 for a very long time, and a TiVo HD for about 6 months or so in Cincinnati. The cable cards work very well, although sometimes it takes an experienced "dispatcher" to know what signals to send to get the cards working.

I asked about a multistream card, and at that time TW in Cinci said that they do not use them at all. 

When you call in, they will think you have a TV set that needs a cable card; I guess that must be the overwhelming majority of CC requests, so be sure to indicate that you need two cards. I had some trouble the first time, but that was one of the first S3s in Cincinnati, but I was fortunate that my installer was very savy, and know which dispatcher to call and which dispatchers were clueless. 

In any event, after installation, I have had no problems other than one instance when one instance when my HBO signal was lost (fixed with a phone call to cust service), and one instance when one cable card went dead (fixed with a simple reboot of the S3). This was discovered when I noticed a zero length recording. For some reason, the cable card lost its signal or something. Fortunately, a reboot (or reset) solved the problem. Also, if you have problems, be sure to go into the card test area to see which card is getting which stations, so you can narrow down the problem as much as possible before calling TW service. Sometimes one card might be out, sometimes HBO might be off both cards, etc. In most instances, a reset put things right, so always try that first. These problems are few and far between, and are less frequent and are more easily remedied than the problems with the TW 8300 HD cable box DVR, which I gladly returned to TW when I got my S3.


----------



## bitfactory

squiddohio said:


> I've had an S3 for a very long time, and a TiVo HD for about 6 months or so in Cincinnati. The cable cards work very well, although sometimes it takes an experienced "dispatcher" to know what signals to send to get the cards working..


Hi Squid - which HD channels *don't* you get here in Cincy using the S3?


----------



## Midwest User1

I'm in Waukesha, WI. and I have a TIVO Series 3 with (2) S-cards and a TIVO HD with (2) S-cards and both work.


----------



## squiddohio

First of all, it's Squidd, with 2 d's, thank you very much. 
In Cincy, for a while, TW had a few stations on SDV, such as ESPN2HD, and TNTHD, I think, but a few months ago, all HD stations were available, as far as I know. I get all the network stations, HBO, Showtime, and the "HD Tier" (which has HDNet and that group of misc HD stuff). Right now, everything comes in directly with basic cable cards. I don't know why they went to switched digital for a while, or why they went back, but that's the way it is now.


----------



## bitfactory

squiddohio said:


> First of all, it's Squidd, with 2 d's, thank you very much.
> In Cincy, for a while, TW had a few stations on SDV, such as ESPN2HD, and TNTHD, I think, but a few months ago, all HD stations were available, as far as I know.


Thanks, squid*d*. 2 weeks ago they told me I wouldn't be able to get ESPN2HD if I switched to Tivo. Maybe they switched back to wait until the SDV 'adapter' is available? Who knows - glad to hear I can switch if I want... Now, the only question is, Series 3 or TivoHD...


----------



## squiddohio

BITFACTORY:
Whoever at TW told you that ESPN2HD was not available via cable card just didn't get the memo. Or maybe they are going to switch it back, and I didn't get that memo. Anyway, I'm not a big sports fan, so not getting those second tier shows on "The Deuce" in HD did not bother me during that period. (I could still get them on standard def if I wanted to see the show.) And, of course, the great dongle will make that issue go away, as soon as it is released, and then TW can do all the SDV it wants.

As for S3 or HD, I have one of each, and they both perform the same; the S3 has the nicer front display, which shows the title of the shows being recorded, but the HD has the cable card slots on the front, which is handy at installation time. I got the HD through some TiVo offer that allowed me to transfer lifetime service from my old S1 machine (as I did with my S3). I hear there are some other technical differences, and those posts are here for your review, but in day to day watching, it's the same thing on either machine. If there were no price difference, I'd go for the S3 due to its more elegant appearance, but there usually is a price difference, so it's up to you.


----------



## squiddohio

Isn't the easier solution to use two conventional cable cards?
Why would I want to bother putting pressure on Time Warner (an outfit that does not budge much under any circumstances) or Motorola (see above note) when an easy solution is readily available.
In any event, your your TiVo is not "useless." It already gets a lot of channels, and it can get all of them as soon as you get two conventional cable cards installed like the rest of us.


----------



## derspiess

squiddohio said:


> First of all, it's Squidd, with 2 d's, thank you very much.
> In Cincy, for a while, TW had a few stations on SDV, such as ESPN2HD, and TNTHD, I think, but a few months ago, all HD stations were available, as far as I know. I get all the network stations, HBO, Showtime, and the "HD Tier" (which has HDNet and that group of misc HD stuff). Right now, everything comes in directly with basic cable cards. I don't know why they went to switched digital for a while, or why they went back, but that's the way it is now.


So I won't lose MOJO when I turn in the cable company DVR? Kewl.


----------



## squiddohio

Not at all. I can tune into MOJO any time I want. Don't let the loss of MOJO stop you from turning in your TW DVR. 
I can't think of anything that would stop me from turning that in.
As you know, you will not have the ability to order PayPerView, and you cannot access the "on demand" shows, but I have not missed that at all. I never used "on demand," mostly because I recorded my favorite shows when they aired, and just kept them until I had time (both my machines have enlarged drives, up to about 100 hours of HD each).
Also, with most shows being available online, missing a show is not as big a deal as it used to be.
Enjoy your MOJO.


----------



## derspiess

squiddohio said:


> Not at all. I can tune into MOJO any time I want. Don't let the loss of MOJO stop you from turning in your TW DVR.
> I can't think of anything that would stop me from turning that in.
> As you know, you will not have the ability to order PayPerView, and you cannot access the "on demand" shows, but I have not missed that at all. I never used "on demand," mostly because I recorded my favorite shows when they aired, and just kept them until I had time (both my machines have enlarged drives, up to about 100 hours of HD each).
> Also, with most shows being available online, missing a show is not as big a deal as it used to be.
> Enjoy your MOJO.


Thanks. As long as I don't end up having to return the TivoHD (and I see no reason thus far), the 8300HD is going back. I just assumed I was going to lose a few HD channels based on some older reports.

I won't miss PPV-- the only time I ever use it is football season, and then only for 1 or 2 college football games.

Once I get the cablecard(s) installed tomorrow, I'll re-run some network cable down to the living room to get the new box networked. Then I'll focus on upgrading the hard drive. Not that there aren't other projects around the house I should be doing-- just nothing as fun as this


----------



## kenrippy

i've been having a heck of a time getting an M card for my new tivoHD. 
apparently, my area (HB, Westminster, GG) use the scientific atlanta cards. i've been to 3 locations and none of them have the M versions of these.

i had to set an appointment for 9 days from now. what a crock. 

am i correct in believing that the tivoHD is only (or most compatible) with the "M" cards? 

i didn't realize that this part of the install would be so frustrating.

thanks


----------



## TiVolunteer

Sometime over the weekend, it looks like TWC Raleigh converted cable card customers over so that we get digital versions of channels 1-99 instead of the analog versions we've been stuck with for the past 18 months. 

However, at the same time they marked them as CCI 0x02 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6040731#post6040731

ETA: link


----------



## m_jonis

TiVolunteer said:


> Sometime over the weekend, it looks like TWC Raleigh converted cable card customers over so that we get digital versions of channels 1-99 instead of the analog versions we've been stuck with for the past 18 months.
> 
> However, at the same time they marked them as CCI 0x02
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6040731#post6040731
> 
> ETA: link


Yep, TW is known for doing this. File a complaint with the FCC.


----------



## m_jonis

TiVolunteer said:


> Sometime over the weekend, it looks like TWC Raleigh converted cable card customers over so that we get digital versions of channels 1-99 instead of the analog versions we've been stuck with for the past 18 months.
> 
> However, at the same time they marked them as CCI 0x02
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6040731#post6040731
> 
> ETA: link


although in TW Albany, they've even set the local rebroadcasts as 0x02 EXCEPT the HD locals and the actual analog channels.

But by "forcing" the cable card to only receive the digital locals, they still have those set to 0x02.


----------



## DrWho453

TiVolunteer said:


> Sometime over the weekend, it looks like TWC Raleigh converted cable card customers over so that we get digital versions of channels 1-99 instead of the analog versions we've been stuck with for the past 18 months.
> 
> However, at the same time they marked them as CCI 0x02
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6040731#post6040731
> 
> ETA: link


I just checked channel 50 FSN south and it is set to 0x02. Great so now we have to go through and fight TWC on what they should be setting to copy protection and what they shouldn't be setting to copy protection. I guess we should be happy that they didn't go with 03. Lovely. I love TWC, they have such great love for their customers making sure they do right by the customer.


----------



## bobrt6676

TivoHD works equally with either (2) S-cards OR (1) M-card. It would be VERY unusual for TWC to allow a CC pickup. They normally require a truck roll (at your expense of course) to have the CC's "professionally installed" (I use the term loosely!) ;-))


----------



## kenrippy

bobrt6676 said:


> TivoHD works equally with either (2) S-cards OR (1) M-card. It would be VERY unusual for TWC to allow a CC pickup. They normally require a truck roll (at your expense of course) to have the CC's "professionally installed" (I use the term loosely!) ;-))


thanks, i was able to convince them that i had detailed instructions on how to install them and when and what numbers to write down, before calling TWC to have them "pair" or whatever they do on their end.


----------



## INARUSH

Finally got my new S3 installed today in CHARLOTTE, NC (Time Warner Cable - TWC). Looks like most things work, but I whenever I go to some HD channels the cable card ID pops up. Are these channels all switched in Charlotte? I can't even get ESPN. Anyone have a list of what we do get? Any idea if something is wrong with the set up? Any help is appreciated.

FYI: Valerie from TWC was a great help to the technicians. Justin and Kelly were also pretty good technicians (from 1800 connect - TWC contractor). Believe it or not, we had issues setting up the system until the wireless adaptor was plugged into a different USB outlet. Yeah, I have no idea what a USB outlet had to do with the CABLECards connecting, but that was the case. We still don't get ESPN though! I can't deal without the others, but I am in Charlotte and we have some certain attraction to cars going in circles.... in HD!


----------



## cableguy763

INARUSH said:


> Finally got my new S3 installed today in CHARLOTTE, NC (Time Warner Cable - TWC). Looks like most things work, but I whenever I go to some HD channels the cable card ID pops up. Are these channels all switched in Charlotte? I can't even get ESPN. Anyone have a list of what we do get? Any idea if something is wrong with the set up? Any help is appreciated.
> 
> FYI: Valerie from TWC was a great help to the technicians. Justin and Kelly were also pretty good technicians (from 1800 connect - TWC contractor). Believe it or not, we had issues setting up the system until the wireless adaptor was plugged into a different USB outlet. Yeah, I have no idea what a USB outlet had to do with the CABLECards connecting, but that was the case. We still don't get ESPN though! I can't deal without the others, but I am in Charlotte and we have some certain attraction to cars going in circles.... in HD!


When your channels pop up and shows the cable card id, it means your card is not paired. Is charlotte using SA or Moto? If it's SA, check the CP screen and see if it says "Waiting for CP Auth" by the cp status. If so, your card is not paired. If it says "CP Auth Received", you aren't subscribed to the particular package that channel is on. This might not be your fault, but a call to the cable co is needed either way.


----------



## kichigai01

I just picked up on a M-Cablecard here in the Dallas area and I am not sure what to do.

The installer came out about 5:30 (30 minutes late) and installed the card then called it in. The person on the other end just wasn't getting it and after about 2 hours I told the installer to go home. He was just wasting his time and I will call in to figure it out. 

Well, after removing and reinstalling the card and rebooting my TivoHD about 4 times each, I am finally able to get about 80% of the channels. I quickly called customer service and they proceeded to tell me to do the same things I just did 4 times. I am still not getting many of the channels including my HD channels after working on it for over 5 hours. 

Should I just let it sit over night to allow the system to "marry" the box and card together?

Any other advice someone might have? 

Thanks


----------



## INARUSH

cableguy763 said:


> When your channels pop up and shows the cable card id, it means your card is not paired. Is charlotte using SA or Moto? If it's SA, check the CP screen and see if it says "Waiting for CP Auth" by the cp status. If so, your card is not paired. If it says "CP Auth Received", you aren't subscribed to the particular package that channel is on. This might not be your fault, but a call to the cable co is needed either way.


You were correct. I called TWC last night and they fixed card 2, but CARD 1 still is showing "Waiting for CP Auth". I should have kept them on the phone, but TIVO takes forever to complete the guided setup. I called back today and the guy had no clue what he was doing. I tried to walk him through what I needed (at what point did I become the knowledgable one), but he insisted that he IM the support guys. Anyways, the ECMs are climbing again, but it still is waiting for authorization. How long do I wait before it becomes authorized? Is this instant or does it take time? Thanks again for your help on this!!


----------



## jschuur

Time for me to chime in from Orange County, CA too:

I finally had it with DirecTV's scrollers announcing the loss of local HD channels, and splurged on 2 refurb Tivo HDs and a DVR extender drive (oh yeah, and 2 LCD TVs too  ) and made the switch to Time Warner cablecards. The install went almost perfect, requiring only 2 visits.

During the first visit, the friendly installer brought 2 Motorola mcards, and it looked like everything worked fine, until he left, when I realized I was only getting some of the local channels with HD, but no digital tiers or premium channels. Some research showed that I had the dreaded 'Auth:MP' problem (MP stands for 'missing programming' apparently), which I debugged with the help of the cablecard troubleshooting guide from Tivo.

The 2nd installer came a few days later, and in the end I just got 2 different mcards and after they were paired, all my channels were there right away. I never found out if it was a defective batch of cards, or if the pairing had gone wrong.

Both installers said they'd done TiVo installs before, but in reality, they didn't know about the Tivo HD/Series 3 distinction. In retrospect, it was a mistake to let the first guy take off, thinking the missing channels would magically appear later. The way channel authorization works, that should not take more than a few minutes. My advice would be to insist on re-pairing from scratch, paying close attention to the host/data/serial/cablecard ID numbers they read off, write down and pass along through the phone. Also don't try and set up 2 new Tivos in parallel, perhaps that was were things went wrong for me the 1st time around.

One odd thing did happen. The 2nd installer claimed he had been told that Tivo HDs with a serial number ending in '160' were not supported by mcards due to a known bug. He wanted to use scards, but a quick call to the Tivo cablecard hotline (866 986-8486) with the installer on speaker phone assured him that this was incorrect. Lucky, he didn't persist on using the scards.

I also looked at the initial worksheet and saw that they listed the charges for 4 cablecards, even though I got mcards. Another quick call to Time Warner's customer support line, and they took off the charges for 2 of the 4 cards.

Color me completely satisfied. Finally getting to schedule my shows on tivo.com and networking the 2 units, so I can shuffle recordings between the living room and bed room is just amazing. Plus I'm paying a little less now than I used to pay DTV, for roughly the same programming, and as an added bonus, I'm on a month to month plan with TWC.


----------



## cableguy763

INARUSH said:


> You were correct. I called TWC last night and they fixed card 2, but CARD 1 still is showing "Waiting for CP Auth". I should have kept them on the phone, but TIVO takes forever to complete the guided setup. I called back today and the guy had no clue what he was doing. I tried to walk him through what I needed (at what point did I become the knowledgable one), but he insisted that he IM the support guys. Anyways, the ECMs are climbing again, but it still is waiting for authorization. How long do I wait before it becomes authorized? Is this instant or does it take time? Thanks again for your help on this!!


An ecm is like a clock. It will continue to increase as long as that tuner is tuned to an encrypted channel, authorized or not. Authorization should take on average about 2 minutes real time. Keep in mind that the screen does not refresh itself, and when checking the cp screen you need to back in and out of it to get an accurate reading. If the billing system is running and backing up hits is another story, but realisticly once you see emm's you should see a CP Authorized status. At most 5 minutes. You DO NOT have to repeat guided setup to get the cards authorized. This will only lengthen the time of an install. What you need is on average 4 to 8 EMM'S. The only way to see this is under the cp screen, like you are obviously doing. This should be able to do over the phone, but sometimes they like to roll a truck to make sure the card isn't bad.

You are halfway there , be persistent and remember honey catches more flies than other things, so be nice with the person on the other end of the phone.


----------



## derspiess

Okay, the tech came today, installed one M-card, and left, telling my wife everything was good to go, and left. He wrote down the the CC#, Host ID, and some other code for me.

At any rate, when I got home from work, I repeated the guided setup but am not having much luck getting anything but black screens on a large majority of the channels. So far, the only channels I'm getting are a few PBS, local origination, and shopping channels. Am I supposed to see everything right off the bat, or does it take a while to pair all the channels?

Also, a couple times while trying to find channels I came across a channel (don't remember which, but they weren't the same one) where it tuned in very briefly, then caused my TivoHD to reboot 

I guess I'll let it sit overnight (not that I have much choice at this point), and I probably won't have time to call TW til tomorrow evening.

edit: one last check before I went to bed-- it looks like I'm also getting NBC, CBS, FOX, etc. But still missing a large majority of my channels.


----------



## kichigai01

derspiess said:


> Also, a couple times while trying to find channels I came across a channel (don't remember which, but they weren't the same one) where it tuned in very briefly, then caused my TivoHD to reboot
> 
> I guess I'll let it sit overnight (not that I have much choice at this point), and I probably won't have time to call TW til tomorrow evening.
> 
> edit: one last check before I went to bed-- it looks like I'm also getting NBC, CBS, FOX, etc. But still missing a large majority of my channels.


I am currently having the same issue in the Dallas area. I called and called and all TWC wants to do over the phone is reboot your stuff if they even know how to troubleshoot a Tivo. I so far have had one visit from a tech with another one scheduled for Thursday for the same issue.

I receive no HD channels expect for the local HDs nor do I receive any upper band digital channels. I was told there was a problem at the server and would hear something from the main office after the first truck roll but I never heard anything. This is the reason for the second truck roll.

Good Luck to you.

*UPDATE:* It is finally working. After talking to Tivo, they determined the problem was the card was not authorized but activated and paired. We conferenced called TWC and low and behold the Tivo rep was right. TWC clicked a button and the channels popped on.

The one thing I cannot believe is that it took a Tivo rep to get my channels working. This was something the cable company should have noticed right off the bat.


----------



## derspiess

kichigai01 said:


> *UPDATE:* It is finally working. After talking to Tivo, they determined the problem was the card was not authorized but activated and paired. We conferenced called TWC and low and behold the Tivo rep was right. TWC clicked a button and the channels popped on.
> 
> The one thing I cannot believe is that it took a Tivo rep to get my channels working. This was something the cable company should have noticed right off the bat.


That's good to hear, and gives me some hope. When I'm troubleshooting with TWC tonight, I'll make sure to keep the "activated & paired but not authorized" thing in mind. Would not surprise me one bit if that's my issue.


----------



## briangraf

briangraf said:


> Thank you very much! That was exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Update: It took a little over a week, but TW responded to my letter of complaint. They say that they will be sending "their best technician" with another CC this coming Tuesday (3/4/2008). Will update again with the results. Thanks again dm-mm.


The install yesterday went very smooth and I now have two working CableCARDs. Thanks for the help. I guess the 3rd time is the charm.


----------



## dm-mm

Glad to help.

Enjoy your HDTivo

-dm


----------



## INARUSH

cableguy763 said:


> An ecm is like a clock. It will continue to increase as long as that tuner is tuned to an encrypted channel, authorized or not. Authorization should take on average about 2 minutes real time. Keep in mind that the screen does not refresh itself, and when checking the cp screen you need to back in and out of it to get an accurate reading. If the billing system is running and backing up hits is another story, but realisticly once you see emm's you should see a CP Authorized status. At most 5 minutes. You DO NOT have to repeat guided setup to get the cards authorized. This will only lengthen the time of an install. What you need is on average 4 to 8 EMM'S. The only way to see this is under the cp screen, like you are obviously doing. This should be able to do over the phone, but sometimes they like to roll a truck to make sure the card isn't bad.
> 
> You are halfway there , be persistent and remember honey catches more flies than other things, so be nice with the person on the other end of the phone.


Thanks Cableguy  I'll try again this evening. I have a feeling that one of the cards was manufactured in 2005, which I here may be an issue. Thanks again for all your help. It's my turn to buy the beer!


----------



## INARUSH

cableguy763 said:


> An ecm is like a clock. It will continue to increase as long as that tuner is tuned to an encrypted channel, authorized or not. Authorization should take on average about 2 minutes real time. Keep in mind that the screen does not refresh itself, and when checking the cp screen you need to back in and out of it to get an accurate reading. If the billing system is running and backing up hits is another story, but realisticly once you see emm's you should see a CP Authorized status. At most 5 minutes. You DO NOT have to repeat guided setup to get the cards authorized. This will only lengthen the time of an install. What you need is on average 4 to 8 EMM'S. The only way to see this is under the cp screen, like you are obviously doing. This should be able to do over the phone, but sometimes they like to roll a truck to make sure the card isn't bad.
> 
> You are halfway there , be persistent and remember honey catches more flies than other things, so be nice with the person on the other end of the phone.


After about an hour and a half, I got the 2nd cable card to authorize. Looks like the cards were both matched to the same Host. After fixing that, 1 card ended up working (2). We can't get card 2 to work though. Since I know this is a 2005 card, perhaps that is the problem. They are send techs to visit again tomorrow with more cards. I am assuming all I will need to do is pop out card 1, pair a new card with that host, and then rerun the guided set up? The only thing I was concerned about is taking card 1 out and leaving card 2 in. Should I start from scratch and get card 1 set up and then put card 2 back in? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## derspiess

Great Success :up::up:

Called TWC & explained the situation. The gal put me on hold, then came back to tell me she was sending an activation signal. About 20-30 seconds later, I had college basketball on ESPNHD, in all its glory.

Didn't look through all my channels yet (wife is watching American Idol ) but I did get Cat5 cable run to the living room, so that should take care of that part of the equation. Once I'm certain everything's good, that crappy 8300HD is going back.

Thanks for the help, advice, & support


----------



## kichigai01

Happy to help in some minor way.


----------



## cableguy763

INARUSH said:


> After about an hour and a half, I got the 2nd cable card to authorize. Looks like the cards were both matched to the same Host. After fixing that, 1 card ended up working (2). We can't get card 2 to work though. Since I know this is a 2005 card, perhaps that is the problem. They are send techs to visit again tomorrow with more cards. I am assuming all I will need to do is pop out card 1, pair a new card with that host, and then rerun the guided set up? The only thing I was concerned about is taking card 1 out and leaving card 2 in. Should I start from scratch and get card 1 set up and then put card 2 back in? Any thoughts on this?


All the tech will have to do is take out card 1 and call his "people". One thing you should make him check is the host ID's. Those are bound to the card slot. Make sure he has card 1 paired with slot 1. This sounds like they screwed up the first time. Good luck.


----------



## brianreed

After getting my Tivo HD, I went round & round with the business office trying to ask/beg/plead for a cable card. The rep I talked to swore up and down that CCs are no longer available, and they won't work after the Feb 2009 FCC DTV deregulation, blah blah blah. 
Don't be fooled Austin customers! I called the support line instead and have a tech coming out this afternoon. Hopefully the provisioning will go smoothly.....


----------



## INARUSH

cableguy763 said:


> All the tech will have to do is take out card 1 and call his "people". One thing you should make him check is the host ID's. Those are bound to the card slot. Make sure he has card 1 paired with slot 1. This sounds like they screwed up the first time. Good luck.


Update: 
It's working!  Tech called to say he had only one card with him. I let him know that we were gambling, but lets at least try it. The card was a 2005, so perhaps the year of manufacture does not matter. Here is the short version of the process (wrong ways removed), in case anyone else is having the same situation.


We removed Card 1 (the one that could not authorize).
Have the tech note the card ID on the actual card before you install it. Some TWC reps want this number.
Loaded the card into slot 1 and waited to get the host id and card number
Called TWC and told them all of the information
Requested the card to be paired
Requested an initialization and a refresh of BOTH cards (long explanation as to why)
They did not work until I rebooted the Tivo (unplugged and replugged)

Hope this part helps someone! And a special thanks the Cableguy763!:up::up:


----------



## Lovetroll

Here in Austin, my wife had a tech come by because of some problems we were having with our digital phone. While he was there she asked for a list of the switched channels and he ended up e-mailing it to us. So, here's an updated list of the switched channels here in Austin:

*Switched Basic Simulcast Analogs*
2 - KCWM (Hub AB)
5 / 6 - KENS (Hub AB @ 5 and Hubs U, AA, AC, AD @ 6)
6 - CITY (D1/CP)
6 - Local (Hub AB)
7 - Guide
10 - PACT1/Local
11 - PACT2
11 / 12 - KSAT (Hub U @ 11 and Hub AB @ 12)
13 - KAKW
14 - KADF
15 - ME-TV
16 - PACT3 (D1/CP)
17 - ACCESS (D2 Only)
18 / 380 - CSPAN (All but Hubs U, AA, AB, AC, AD)
18 - KPXL (Hub AB)
19 - ACC
20 / 255 - KLRU2
21 - WGN
22 - AISD (D1/CP)
98 - Photo (Hub U)
99 - Infor

*Switched Standard Simulcast Analogs*
24 / 270 - QVC
25 / 273 - HSN
28 / 213 - WE
29 / 297 - EWTN (Hub AB switched, all others regular digital)
38 / 170 - ION
44 / 355 - News 8 Doppler Radar
44 / 355 - Hill Country Radar (Hubs AB, AG)
64 / 555 - Tuner Classic Movies
70 / 590 - CMT
74 / 219 - Style
77 - TWC77

*Switched Digital*
102 - Disney West RTE
111 - Boomerang
125 - Nick Toons
217 - Soap (Hub AB Only)
261 - LOGO
274 - TV Superstore
275 - Shop NBC
277 - Gems
278 / 616 - Shop Latino
279 - Celebrity Shopping
281 - Americas Auction Network
284 - Shop at Home
285 - Jewelry TV
295 - The Word Network
348 - News 8 Traffic
358 - News 8 Weather
359 / 609 - News 8 Weather Spanish
363 - Fox Business
408 - New 8 NonStop Sports
436 - ESPNU
527 - FoxReality

*Switched Sports Pak*
431 - Fox Sports Atlantic
432 - Fox Sports Central
433 - Fox Sports Pacific
434 - Fuel
435 - NBA TV
438 - CSTV
455 - Tennis Channel
460 - Speedvision
471 - Verses
490 - Outdoor Channel

*Switched International*
601 - CNN Espanol
602 - Canal 24
604 - DocuTVE
606 - CanalSur
609 / 359 - News 8 Weather Spanish
611 - Toon Disney Spanish
612 - Cartoon Spanish
613 - Boomerang Spanish
614 - Sorpresa
616 / 278 - Shop Latino
617 - Fox Sports SW Espanol
618 - ESPN Deportes
626 - TVE International
629 - La Familia
630 - SiTV
632 - Infinito
633 - HTV
634 - Video Rola
636 - MUN 2
637 - MTV Tres
640 - CineLatino
644 - Discovery Espanol
645 - HITN
649 - EWTN Spanish
695 - Deutche Welle TV (Hub AB only)

*Switched HBOs*
708 - HBO WEST
709 - HBOPLUS WEST
710 - HBOSIG WEST
711 - HBFAMILY WEST
712 - HBCOMEDY WEST
713 - HBOZONE WEST
714 - HBLATINO WEST

*Switched Cinemax*
723 - CINEMAX WEST
724 - MORMAX WEST
725 - ACTNMAX WEST
726 - THRILMAX WEST

*Switched Encore*
761 - Encore West

*Switched ESPN GamePlan*
901 - Sport PPV-1
902 - Sports PPV-2
903 - Sports PPV-3
904 - Sports PPV-4
905 - Sports PPV-5
906 - Sports PPV-6

*Switched NBA/MLS*
910 - NBA
911 - TEAM1
912 - TEAM2
913 - TEAM3
914 - TEAM4
915 - TEAM5
916 - TEAM6
917 - TEAM7
918 - TEAM8
919 - TEAM9
1649 - TEAM HD

*Switched NHL/MLB*
960 - Game 1
961 - Game 2
962 - Game 3
963 - Game 4
964 - Game 5
965 - Game 6
966 - Game 7
967 - Game 8
968 - Game 9
969 - Game 10
970 - Game 11
971 - Game 12
972 - Game 13
973 - Game 14
1648 - Game HD

*Switched Playboy*
940 - Playboy Enhanced

*Switched Adult/PPV*
941 - Ten
942 - TenBlox
943 - Ten Clips
952 - IND 2

*Switched HD Digitals*
1611 - HGTV HD
1612 - Food HD
1620 - National Geographic HD
247 / 1626 - History Channel HD
311 / 1630 - CNN HD
351 / 1633 - The Weather Channel HD
364 / 1634 - Fox Business HD
1639 - Fox Sports HD
471 / 1646 - VS / Golf HD
502 / 1653 - TBS HD
566 / 1658 - Lifetime Movie Network HD
241 / 1660 - A&E HD
572 / 1664 - Music HD

*Switched Cinemax HD*
1675 - Cinemax HD

*Switched Movie Channel HD*
1680 - The Movie Channel HD

*Switched Starz HD*
1684 - Starz HD


----------



## cab2

Thanks for the updated list for austin.

Is anyone else in the TWC Austin area a little bit miffed like I am about the number of channels I can't get with CC? Cableguy is great on this board and we are lucky to have him, but I can't help but feel like complaining to,,,, someone, somewhere, about the number of channels I can't get.

I know the dongle is coming, and I am waiting with baited breath for that day, but it just seems somehow unfair that there are all these channels that cable card customers pay for, but can't get.

Is this list similar to other TWC areas? Seems like a pretty big list to me.


----------



## cableguy763

cab2 said:


> Thanks for the updated list for austin.
> 
> Is anyone else in the TWC Austin area a little bit miffed like I am about the number of channels I can't get with CC? Cableguy is great on this board and we are lucky to have him, but I can't help but feel like complaining to,,,, someone, somewhere, about the number of channels I can't get.
> 
> I know the dongle is coming, and I am waiting with baited breath for that day, but it just seems somehow unfair that there are all these channels that cable card customers pay for, but can't get.
> 
> Is this list similar to other TWC areas? Seems like a pretty big list to me.


I wish I had something to do with SDV decisions, but I am doing all I can for you guys.


----------



## Sheils

Well, I had the Multi-stream card installed last Friday in my TiVo HD box. I had the instrux ready for the tech, but he laughed and said he didn't need them. Being the Time Warner skeptic that I am, I gently and sheepishly placed the paper by his work area anyway. He was true to his word and everything went swimmingly. After a phone call to the office to input the codes, he was out! 

The channels were supposed to load up in about an hour and a half. The tech told me that if there was any problem, call and someone would "come over right away" to correct it. So you probably can tell where this is going. The channels did not load after 2 hours, so I had to make the dreaded call to TW. I got the usual offer of an appointment for the next day (couldn't do that - I was leaving for Puerto Rico), but I started raising hell. The woman told me she'd call me back in 10 mins. and let me know if someone could come out that night. No need going into the outcome of that! I called again and was a righteous beeotch, and this guy told me he would DEFINITELY have someone over that night. He might as well had told me that he would be giving me the power to levitate along with my cable service.

Finally, some satisfaction! A dude called me back in about 15 mins. and he got everything going. Seems like the codes were not input correctly in the beginning. So everything's Kool and the Gang.

I am so happy to have TiVo back! I actually got a little giddy during the little video intro where he slides down the yellow slide! I was worried about losing picture quality, but it looks awesome! Lost looked gorgeous last night. And so far I'm getting all of the HD channels, and even a couple more...Keeping fingers crossed that it stays like that for a while!


----------



## cab2

cableguy763 said:


> I wish I had something to do with SDV decisions, but I am doing all I can for you guys.


Yup, and it's very much appreciated on this end. TWC owes you a big raise or something. You are balancing out some of their bad mojo with your good juju.


----------



## mercurial

What the heck is up with TWC Raleigh/Cary? I just saw a bunch of the local HD's have been moved/duplicated to the 1xxx range. I can't tune them there but I can in the 2xx range where they still show up... 

They shouldn't be able to move the locals to SDV but are they starting to migrate all the HD to the 1xxx range perhaps since they're running out of slots in the traditional 200-299 area they've been using?


----------



## monkeyboy1010

Checking in if anyone has sage wisdom with installs with TWC in South Pasadena CA? I have had 3 different attempts over the past month with no luck each time. I was originally in the Eagle Rock, CA district and they were a former Adelphia area, so the system is different, they had M Cards and I understand that So. Pas doesn't.

The problem too is that they seem to NEVER have any cable cards available.

Any words or help would be greatly appreciated.

mb1010


----------



## DrWho453

mercurial said:


> What the heck is up with TWC Raleigh/Cary? I just saw a bunch of the local HD's have been moved/duplicated to the 1xxx range. I can't tune them there but I can in the 2xx range where they still show up...
> 
> They shouldn't be able to move the locals to SDV but are they starting to migrate all the HD to the 1xxx range perhaps since they're running out of slots in the traditional 200-299 area they've been using?


Yea, I just got home and noticed that too. This is crazy so now I have WRAL CBS on channel 3, WRAL DT and HD on the 25x range and now in the 1xxx range except can't view the 1xxx range. I hope they keep the 25x range until the dongle comes out. Course, if it does go away, I can just go to my table top antenna and pick it up.


----------



## mercurial

DrWho453 said:


> Yea, I just got home and noticed that too. This is crazy so now I have WRAL CBS on channel 3, WRAL DT and HD on the 25x range and now in the 1xxx range except can't view the 1xxx range. I hope they keep the 25x range until the dongle comes out. Course, if it does go away, I can just go to my table top antenna and pick it up.


Well, I don't *think* they could legally move the locals to SDV but there is always the chance they'll try it and then we'll have to cry foul. That would royally p*** me off. Hopefully they're just going to lump all the HD channels up there and they're just not "ready" yet so we can't tune those. I also wonder if they compress the locals at all? If so, maybe they're adding a second SDV feed that's uncompressed? <shrug>


----------



## SugarBowl

mercurial said:


> Well, I don't *think* they could legally move the locals to SDV but there is always the chance they'll try it and then we'll have to cry foul. That would royally p*** me off. Hopefully they're just going to lump all the HD channels up there and they're just not "ready" yet so we can't tune those. I also wonder if they compress the locals at all? If so, maybe they're adding a second SDV feed that's uncompressed? <shrug>


It's probably moving stuff around for the extra basketball channels.


----------



## JYoung

monkeyboy1010 said:


> Checking in if anyone has sage wisdom with installs with TWC in South Pasadena CA? I have had 3 different attempts over the past month with no luck each time. I was originally in the Eagle Rock, CA district and they were a former Adelphia area, so the system is different, they had M Cards and I understand that So. Pas doesn't.
> 
> The problem too is that they seem to NEVER have any cable cards available.
> 
> Any words or help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> mb1010


Get someone from Eagle Rock High School to do the install.
They could probably do a better job than the local franchise.


----------



## GiantsFan24

mercurial said:


> Well, I don't *think* they could legally move the locals to SDV but there is always the chance they'll try it and then we'll have to cry foul. That would royally p*** me off. Hopefully they're just going to lump all the HD channels up there and they're just not "ready" yet so we can't tune those. I also wonder if they compress the locals at all? If so, maybe they're adding a second SDV feed that's uncompressed? <shrug>


They did this in Hawaii a few months ago. It was not an attempt to make locals SDV. It's just a logical move in advance of adding additional HD channels. The HD channels are on the same number as the SD channels; they just have 1,000 added to the SD number. So its easy to find the HD version of channels you know. E.g., the HD version of channel 3 is 1003. The HD version of HBO (611) is 1611. No sinister plot.


----------



## bitfactory

cab2 said:


> Thanks for the updated list for austin.
> 
> Is anyone else in the TWC Austin area a little bit miffed like I am about the number of channels I can't get with CC? Cableguy is great on this board and we are lucky to have him, but I can't help but feel like complaining to,,,, someone, somewhere, about the number of channels I can't get.
> 
> I know the dongle is coming, and I am waiting with baited breath for that day, but it just seems somehow unfair that there are all these channels that cable card customers pay for, but can't get.
> 
> Is this list similar to other TWC areas? Seems like a pretty big list to me.


I called TWC here in Cincinnati the other day - I had finally HAD IT with the 8300HDC and its crap software. I told him I'm taking the box back and he said, "That's okay you can exchange the box any..." "No," I said, "That's it - it's a one-way trip - I'll never have a 8300HDC in my house again."

I scheduled to have someone come out to install the cablecards in my new TivoHD I ordered... while I waited I asked what channels were on SDV - this was his line: "I'm sorry, we're not allowed to talk about that to our customers." "What?", I asked "We're not allowed to speak about that topic to our customers at this time." "Uh, do you know which channels are on switched digital video so I know what to expect out of the cablecards?" "We're not allowed to speak about that topic to our customers at this time."

He was obviously reading off a prepared paper. I hear they moved ESPN2HD back to the regular pipe in Cincinnati. I think they are having big-time problems supporting the 8300HDC and its Navigator software. Maybe they moved ESPN2HD back due to so many people running away from their box.

Either way I'm giving TivoHD w/ CC a shot for the next year then it's off to *TV if I'm not satisfied. I'm hoping it's just as good as our 8300HD (which isn't great, but has never eaten a recording, displayed just a green screen until you unplug it, record the video to one show and audio from another, record video in the top half of the screen for one show and some of another show at the bottom).

(end 8300HDC rant).

Hopefully my CC install will go without problems.


----------



## gamo62

bitfactory said:


> I called TWC here in Cincinnati the other day - I had finally HAD IT with the 8300HDC and its crap software. I told him I'm taking the box back and he said, "That's okay you can exchange the box any..." "No," I said, "That's it - it's a one-way trip - I'll never have a 8300HDC in my house again."
> 
> I scheduled to have someone come out to install the cablecards in my new TivoHD I ordered... while I waited I asked what channels were on SDV - this was his line: "I'm sorry, we're not allowed to talk about that to our customers." "What?", I asked "We're not allowed to speak about that topic to our customers at this time." "Uh, do you know which channels are on switched digital video so I know what to expect out of the cablecards?" "We're not allowed to speak about that topic to our customers at this time."
> 
> He was obviously reading off a prepared paper. I hear they moved ESPN2HD back to the regular pipe in Cincinnati. I think they are having big-time problems supporting the 8300HDC and its Navigator software. Maybe they moved ESPN2HD back due to so many people running away from their box.
> 
> Either way I'm giving TivoHD w/ CC a shot for the next year then it's off to *TV if I'm not satisfied. I'm hoping it's just as good as our 8300HD (which isn't great, but has never eaten a recording, displayed just a green screen until you unplug it, record the video to one show and audio from another, record video in the top half of the screen for one show and some of another show at the bottom).
> 
> (end 8300HDC rant).
> 
> Hopefully my CC install will go without problems.


If you have a TivoHD, MAKE SURE they bring an M-card. That way you'll only need one. And as of right now, there are no SDV channels that I know of. I get TNTHD, ESPN and ESPN2HD, HDNET and a few others. And do not let them tell you that they don't have M-cards. Apparently that's all they have in ther warehouse. Good luck!


----------



## derspiess

bitfactory said:


> Hopefully my CC install will go without problems.


Good luck & welcome to the club of Cincy TivoHD'ers. Having just got mine set up recently, my humble advice is to try to be patient with the install process & read as much of the forum as you can.


----------



## Chip718

Hi. I am having a issue with my Time Warner Samsung HD box running the Mystro software. 

I always keep my cable box powered on. The other day I realized it was off and that usually means that TW did an update to the box. When it started up I noticed that the video on SD channels had black bars on each side of the picture, as if the view mode was set to "Normal", even though the setting was on "Full"." I assumed it was the TV (Sony Bravia) so I tried changing the view settings to Zoom, Stretch, etc., but the picture still had the black bars on the sides. I than tried changing the setting on my cable box, but again no go.

The funny thing HD content, menus and banners take up the full screen. It is just standard SD stuff. After all this happened I turned the same box on in my bedroom and I am having the same issue. I called TW and they had no idea of the issue. The only thing the CRS told me to do was to reboot the box, which I already did a couple of times.


----------



## Firekite

laleytx said:


> The funny thing is - if I could have picked up the CC and done the install myself, TWC would have saved three truck rolls and I would have working TV a week earlier.


The rep on the phone just now told me I could come and pick up the card myself, but that only the Central Park Mall location (which replaced the old 410/Jones-Maltsberger location) carries them, as compared to the I-10/Callaghan location that's closer to me.

Is this is a lie? It's what I'd prefer, as I don't want to burn vacation time to sit around and hope.


----------



## DallasFlier

Chip718 said:


> Hi. I am having a issue with my Time Warner Samsung HD box running the Mystro software.
> 
> I always keep my cable box powered on. The other day I realized it was off and that usually means that TW did an update to the box. When it started up I noticed that the video on SD channels had black bars on each side of the picture, as if the view mode was set to "Normal", even though the setting was on "Full"." I assumed it was the TV (Sony Bravia) so I tried changing the view settings to Zoom, Stretch, etc., but the picture still had the black bars on the sides. I than tried changing the setting on my cable box, but again no go.
> 
> The funny thing HD content, menus and banners take up the full screen. It is just standard SD stuff. After all this happened I turned the same box on in my bedroom and I am having the same issue. I called TW and they had no idea of the issue. The only thing the CRS told me to do was to reboot the box, which I already did a couple of times.


Sorry for your problems, but I'm not sure what this has to do with TiVo Series3 HDTV DVRs???


----------



## Rayd8tor

I was told that a truck had to roll and install them. I'd prefer to do it myself as well, but i think that TWC wants their 40 bucks... Let me know if they let you.


----------



## cab2

Looking for what other folks out there think. I love my tivo and have been with them since a few months after the first unit launched. but...

I'm starting to really consider D*. here's why. SDV and TWC in austin. That long list of channels I can't get, really bugs me. I'm starting to have semi-frequent issues where one of the CC's will not get my hi-def channels. sometimes, rebooting the box will work, sometimes having TWC send a hit will work, sometimes it takes both. D* seems to have a heck of a lot more HD channels than TWC. If I could, I'd watch only HD programing. I did not realize how many of the channels I watch have an HD version until I looked at the D* site. 

I'm torn as which way to go. Cost wise, I would prob. save about 15 to 20 a month, and thats nice, but not huge. My biggest thing is content and HD. DTV has more. When the dongle comes out, what if there are problems? Yea, I know, no one can answer that one. I'm hearing great things about the new HD DVR that D* has. I'd miss my season passes, but other than that, and the UI, I think I could live with the difference. 

Any ideas what the going rate is for a lifetime sub'd Series 3 (thx) model on ebay or the open market?

Any current / recent DTV users out there want to comment? 

thanks for your help.


----------



## pkscout

cab2 said:


> Looking for what other folks out there think. I love my tivo and have been with them since a few months after the first unit launched. but...
> 
> I'm starting to really consider DTV. here's why. SDV and TWC in austin. That long list of channels I can't get, really bugs me. I'm starting to have semi-frequent issues where one of the CC's will not get my hi-def channels. sometimes, rebooting the box will work, sometimes having TWC send a hit will work, sometimes it takes both. DTV seems to have a heck of a lot more HD channels than TWC. If I could, I'd watch only HD programing. I did not realize how many of the channels I watch have an HD version until I looked at the DTV site.
> 
> I'm torn as which way to go. Cost wise, I would prob. save about 15 to 20 a month, and thats nice, but not huge. My biggest thing is content and HD. DTV has more. When the dongle comes out, what if there are problems? Yea, I know, no one can answer that one. I'm hearing great things about the new HD DVR that DTV has. I'd miss my season passes, but other than that, and the UI, I think I could live with the difference.


I've decided to wait for the dongle. Of course have an antenna on my roof, so I'm getting all my HD that way and just have analog cable. RTP, NC seems to have backed off SDV *and* they have just started providing the digital simulcast of the analog channels to CC users, but I decided I'm still gonna wait. But now I'm waiting for SciFi HD and USA HD. Oh, and I'd really like TiVo to get off its collective butt and provide the multistream card support for the series 3.

So basically, I think I'll wait for the S4 to ship and then upgrade.


----------



## gamo62

pkscout said:


> I've decided to wait for the dongle. Of course have an antenna on my roof, so I'm getting all my HD that way and just have analog cable. RTP, NC seems to have backed off SDV *and* they have just started providing the digital simulcast of the analog channels to CC users, but I decided I'm still gonna wait. But now I'm waiting for SciFi HD and USA HD. Oh, and I'd really like TiVo to get off its collective butt and provide the multistream card support for the series 3.
> 
> So basically, I think I'll wait for the S4 to ship and then upgrade.


Well, I went with the HD over D-TV. Mostly because of the software. And right now there are enough HD channels to keep me occupied. When the Tivo 4 comes out, I'll end up being an early adoptor and adding it to my account. Hopefully w/ lifetime service!


----------



## bxojr

I'm in Pittsboro, and about to make the jump from satellite to TWC plus TiVo so I can get HD. I've already bought my HD TiVo but haven't unboxed it yet.

I stopped by the TWC kiosk at Southpoint Mall today to see what they would tell me about CableCARD service. Probably a mistake; the kid working there clearly didn't know much, and spouted FUD like how CableCARD would mean I'd have "a lot fewer" HD channels -- in fact, I he said something like half of them. I think maybe he was trying to give me a garbled version of the SDV story, but from what I've read here even that isn't a factor yet in the RDU area.

Here's my question ... he couldn't tell me clearly what kind of package applied to CableCARD service, or what channels would be included. Can anyone in the area clarify this? I'm not interested in premiums, but other than that, what channels would I get with CableCARD? Which packages apply? And how many channels are SDV as of right now?


----------



## bxojr

OK, bear with me ... I have another question as I plunge headlong into this.

I went ahead and called TWC to see what they'd tell me, and ended up scheduling an install for the day after tomorrow. The sales rep understood exactly what I was asking for, so no problems there.

However, he insisted (even after checking with two different supervisors) that they "no longer offer" M-cards. Instead it would have to be two S-cards, which meant a doubled installation fee.

I balked at this, and eventually he agreed to credit us for the second installation fee. Fine, I said.

So I guess I have two questions. First: can this be true, that they no longer have M-cards in the RDU area? Second: if it's not true, should I keep making trouble? Is there any advantage to having one M-card instead of two S-cards?


----------



## Firekite

bxojr said:


> Is there any advantage to having one M-card instead of two S-cards?


I haven't received my TiVo yet, but based on research here it seems like the only advantage is that you don't have to deal with two cards, which hopefully means less stuff that can go wrong, break, get confused (e.g. the hardware ID's for each card and which is in which slot, etc), and so on. That's just the feeling I've gotten based on reading through these forums and other articles here and there.


----------



## JYoung

You also don't get charged for the second card.


----------



## GiantsFan24

JYoung said:


> You also don't get charged for the second card.


And that charge is not just the installation fee. Pricing policies differ throughout the TW universe, so your provider may not do this, but in Hawaii we get charged two monthly fees for the two cable cards, plus two monthly fees for the HD package. I have an S3, so I don't know what their policy is regarding M-cards, but presumably it would be considered a single card. On the other hand, I wouldn't put it past them to charge a single fee for the card, and still charge for two HD packages, since it supports two tuners.


----------



## bxojr

I don't think they're charging me for two HD subscriptions. The sales rep gave me a total for our monthly bill, and it was very close to what my estimate had been. I do expect to be charged double the monthly CableCARD fee, but that's only $2.50, so I'm not losing a lot of sleep over it.

I wish there were a way for me to get in touch with the installer directly. Then I could just tell him I'd like an M-card if possible. I don't have a lot of confidence in what information gets from the sales reps to the installers.


----------



## wjlyerly

bxojr said:


> However, he insisted (even after checking with two different supervisors) that they "no longer offer" M-cards. Instead it would have to be two S-cards, which meant a doubled installation fee.
> ...
> So I guess I have two questions. First: can this be true, that they no longer have M-cards in the RDU area? Second: if it's not true, should I keep making trouble? Is there any advantage to having one M-card instead of two S-cards?


I had TWC come out to install cable cards in my HD Tivo last Friday (5 days ago) in Apex. The installer showed up with a single M-card. He had things up and running with no real issues. I believe he said that they were only using the M-cards.

So far, I'm getting all the HD content offered, I think. Nothing seems to be on SDV. Not sure about ESPNHD, though.


----------



## bxojr

Thanks, wjlyerly ... sounds like just what I need to know. And it's good to know that it can actually go smoothly!

I think I might call back tomorrow and see if I can't get a different answer about the M-cards. But if I'm lucky, maybe the installer will show up with an M-card anyway. I'm not at all confident that the sales rep knew what he was talking about (he kept referring to the M-card as "bidirectional").


----------



## DrWho453

Yea, the great news is the RAL/DUR TWC isn't using SDV yet. The bad news is that they are copy protecting every digital channel except for the networks and since they have changed scifi, foxsports south, and other analog channels to digital, they have put them on copy protection. I just realized tonight that scifi was blocked which means I can't transfer video to the PC. This is really p***ing me off now and I don't get mad often.  We need to start a petition or a boycott against TWC of RAL/DUR and tell them they can't block every channel. Maybe Tivo and the FCC need to get involved. I just love how TWC commercials say they are customer loyal and all. They sure do show that loyalty when the do something like this.


----------



## mmcgown

Reply to boxjr:

In Austin TX, I was told they had no M-cards, but the installer (contractor) had one on his truck and installed it. TWC-Austin charges $2.65/month for a card; however, there was no installation fee, no service trip fee, no just-because-we-can fee.

Call them back and keep asking for supervisors until you find someone who knows intelligent answers.


----------



## Eccles

mmcgown said:


> In Austin TX, I was told they had no M-cards, but the installer (contractor) had one on his truck and installed it. TWC-Austin charges $2.65/month for a card; however, there was no installation fee, no service trip fee, no just-because-we-can fee.


It appears that TW Austin's CSR's are all over the shop when it comes to CC knowledge. The rep I spoke with at the service counter at their N MoPac office knew exactly what I meant when I said I need a multi-stream CableCARD for my new TiVo HD, and scheduled a truck roll for the next day, but I _was _charged $30-something for the visit.


----------



## mmcgown

Eccles: 

You should call and ask for a service credit.


----------



## TxPres

I agree.
I was not charged for a service fee for the truck roll.


----------



## Rayd8tor

Neither was I. I'm in San Antonio, and they just installed my cards last night. I checked the the invoice there was no indication of a charge.


----------



## Eccles

Hmm, she may have been mistaken. I didn't have to sign any work order, nor was I given an invoice. Guess I'll wait and see what appears on my next bill.


----------



## lreinstein

I am a TWC customer in the Albany region. I was using the SA HDMI HD DVR supplied by TW. I actually liked the picture quality very much, and also the speed and interactivity of the guide and the remote. Also, I enjoyed some of the On Demand programming.

However, as you all realize, the firmware for finding shows was really terrible. For example, a Title search only allowed seaching on the first letter of the Title, which, of course yielded hundreds of programs to scroll through.

So, having previously been a Tivo user, I decided to purchase the TivoHD and return to something that my wife and I both loved.

The installation of the Cable Cards however was a nightmare. The TWC tech arrived and immediately tried to discourage me from making the switch. (By the way, even though i was giving back the TWC SA DVR, my monthly rate was going to be increased (above and beyond the rental of the cable cards) because I was no longer on the package....thus paying more for less equipment). I then insisted I wanted to go ahead with the switch to Tivo. The Tech then kept trying to install the cable cards and one after another was failing (it took 30 minutes to determine that the programming of a card failed). 

He kept trying different cards until finally he got them to work. He was at my house for an entire day.

So now the cable cards work, and we enjoy the Tivo features very much. But I do have some misgivings which make me wonder whether I should eventually switch back to the SA DVR. The TWC rep tells me that they are developing better and improved firmware...IS THIS TRUE???

1. There is always a delay or lag when I change channels

2. We are losing more and more stations as TW transitions to Switch Digital

3. THere is occasionally a lack of sychronization between video and audio (lip synch issue...and no i am not feeding the video through my AV receiver...it is direct HDMI to the Plasma TV

Any thoughts??

Larry


----------



## mulciber

I'm a new Tivo customer with TWC in San Antonio; I'm personally about a 2 out of 10 on the "techie" scale. They came on Tuesday to install (or screw up) a cablecard at my expense - $65 which I fully intend to get back the next time I speak with them. After what seemed like decades on the phone with tech support yesterday and today, we finally got SOME of the HD channels working. After several more "trouble shooting" issues, the phone tech support told me the following HD channels (which I'm receiving on my HD cable box) are not available on a cable card:

113 - TBS
115 - Science
122 - NHL
125 - ESPN2
128 - A&E
129 - DSC
134 - MTV
135 - CNN
136 - Weather Channel
147 - Food Network
149 - The Learning Channel
154 - FBN
155 - Animal Planet
157 - National Geographic
167 - Home & Garden
168 - Golf
174 - History

Can anyone shed some light on this?

Ok, so I've read some more about SDV and I think I understand...it just sucks. So, when is this "converter" thingy coming out?


----------



## kenrippy

lreinstein said:


> I am a TWC customer in the Albany region. I was using the SA HDMI HD DVR supplied by TW. I actually liked the picture quality very much, and also the speed and interactivity of the guide and the remote. Also, I enjoyed some of the On Demand programming.
> 
> However, as you all realize, the firmware for finding shows was really terrible. For example, a Title search only allowed seaching on the first letter of the Title, which, of course yielded hundreds of programs to scroll through.
> 
> So, having previously been a Tivo user, I decided to purchase the TivoHD and return to something that my wife and I both loved.
> 
> The installation of the Cable Cards however was a nightmare. The TWC tech arrived and immediately tried to discourage me from making the switch. (By the way, even though i was giving back the TWC SA DVR, my monthly rate was going to be increased (above and beyond the rental of the cable cards) because I was no longer on the package....thus paying more for less equipment). I then insisted I wanted to go ahead with the switch to Tivo. The Tech then kept trying to install the cable cards and one after another was failing (it took 30 minutes to determine that the programming of a card failed).
> 
> He kept trying different cards until finally he got them to work. He was at my house for an entire day.
> 
> So now the cable cards work, and we enjoy the Tivo features very much. But I do have some misgivings which make me wonder whether I should eventually switch back to the SA DVR. The TWC rep tells me that they are developing better and improved firmware...IS THIS TRUE???
> 
> 1. There is always a delay or lag when I change channels
> 
> 2. We are losing more and more stations as TW transitions to Switch Digital
> 
> 3. THere is occasionally a lack of sychronization between video and audio (lip synch issue...and no i am not feeding the video through my AV receiver...it is direct HDMI to the Plasma TV
> 
> Any thoughts??
> 
> Larry


i don't know about your audio sync issue, but the delay in channel changing might be due to your tv "catching up" with the format change of the different channels (480, 720, 1080 etc.) if you change the settings in the tivoHD to a fixed res. you will get faster channel changes. 
see here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=379507

i'm not sure about your area, maybe it's different on what HD channels you receive, but here in so. cal, all HD channels that were currently available to you w/ the box & your subscript, will be there with the cards.

regarding the TWC DVR, i would stay with the tivo if i were you. the tech that was out today to install the cards in our tivoHD & mentioned how upset people got when they had hardware issues with the TWC DVR's. when one went bad, they'd just replace it with another one.... no problem right? well, that means all the recordings were lost, and the customers didn't like that. that's their solution to all the hardware problems, just replace it with another box out of the truck.

btw, it took him 4hrs, 3 S-cards, 1 M-card and finally got it working with 2 S-cards.


----------



## Gloftoe

Another story from Austin TWC:

Got one of the Woot.com TivoHD units delivered two days ago, and called this morning to get scheduled for a CableCARD installation. I was informed they could come out this afternoon, and they did. They sent out a contractor instead of an actual TWC technician. But the guy had an M CableCARD, installed it in the TivoHD unit, and was on his way about 30 minutes after he arrived. No fee, no questions. I'm still going through what channels I receive and what channels I am missing (because of SDV), but the installation was completely painless.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Rayd8tor

Gloftoe said:


> Another story from Austin TWC:
> 
> Got one of the Woot.com TivoHD units delivered two days ago, and called this morning to get scheduled for a CableCARD installation. I was informed they could come out this afternoon, and they did. They sent out a contractor instead of an actual TWC technician. But the guy had an M CableCARD, installed it in the TivoHD unit, and was on his way about 30 minutes after he arrived. No fee, no questions. I'm still going through what channels I receive and what channels I am missing (because of SDV), but the installation was completely painless.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Same here. Got mine from woot as well. TWC got the Mcard up and running last night, but took longer than that. I didn't let him leave until I had verified each and every channel that I was supposed to be getting.


----------



## bitfactory

Waited all day for my M-Card installation. TWC installer called on his way over and said, "I'm to swap out the cablecards in your 8300HDC." Uh, no - install MCard in my TivoHD. Arrggg. Nice one, TWC. Not that I'm surprised. The Cincinnati branch has some of the most inept reps who man the phones - they put the WO in all wrong.

He didn't have an M on him, and the warehouse was already closed - so I wasted a whole day. Scheduled again for tomorrow morning.


----------



## bxojr

Thought I'd update my story ... as I suspected, the sales rep who insisted that they only had S-cards was, shall we say, ill-informed. The installer showed up today with two M-cards in his pocket, and he told me the S-cards are pretty much impossible to get these days. (I will be interested to see what shows up on my bill. I won't be at all surprised if they charge me rental for two cards, since that's what the sales rep put me down for.)

Everything went as smoothly as I could have hoped. This guy had obviously done TiVos before ... he did the installation, Guided Setup, and everything without any trouble.

One interesting hiccup ... after he had everything done, the TiVo lost the ability to play back any video at all, not even prerecorded stuff. Even the animated menu backdrop was gone, replaced with a gray screen. Presumably this is because all video playback must go through the CableCARD, and there was some transient glitch between the card and the box. Anyway, we did a reset, and everything worked fine.

I seem to be getting everything I'm supposed to get, HD channels included. So as others have reported, SDV seems to be a non-issue here so far. Now I just have to find an HDMI cable for a reasonable price...


----------



## gamo62

bitfactory said:


> Waited all day for my M-Card installation. TWC installer called on his way over and said, "I'm to swap out the cablecards in your 8300HDC." Uh, no - install MCard in my TivoHD. Arrggg. Nice one, TWC. Not that I'm surprised. The Cincinnati branch has some of the most inept reps who man the phones - they put the WO in all wrong.
> 
> He didn't have an M on him, and the warehouse was already closed - so I wasted a whole day. Scheduled again for tomorrow morning.


You're out of luck tomorrow too. The warehouse is closed on the weekends. You should be able to get a $20 credit for a no show. I have not had any problems with the techs here in Cincinnati. They have been great. I personally asked for an M-card and had them note it on my account. Good luck!


----------



## bitfactory

gamo62 said:


> You're out of luck tomorrow too. The warehouse is closed on the weekends.


Evidently he called his supervisor who allowed it. We'll see - scheduled for the morning.


----------



## bitfactory

bitfactory said:


> Evidently he called his supervisor who allowed it. We'll see - scheduled for the morning.


Installer came this morning. Very nice guy - said this was his first M-Card install (he's only done the S). Most of the wait was for the TWC systems to authorize and setup the card. Additionally, their systems were slow to 'close the work order ticket' - so they forced it closed and my channels updated almost instantly.

Had to redo the setup, and the system updated with the Fall 2007, but I'm up and running now with all the HD channels on the HD Tier.

Total time - about an hour.


----------



## scottc42

I just got 2 S cards installed yesterday - TW Southeast Wisconsin. The guys showed up and said he thought he was just swapping boxes and missed the part on the work order about CableCards. He had to drive back to Racine (about 30 minuteseach way) to get them. He was really nice about it, though. I told him to look for M cards (he had no idea what I was talking about, as he had never installed CCs before.), and to grab several. He came back right away, reinforced that he has never done this before, and got to it. He only had S cards. After about an hour he said eerything was working, but the cards would still need to be service enabled. He left and said he woul dcall me back later. AFter about two hours it seemed that one was working but not the other. He called me and I let him know. He called me back 15 minutes later and said, "try again." I did and everything worked. So far, so good, and I really think the picture quality is better with the CC decoders than with the SA HD box. I see much less pixelation (so far), anyway. All in all, a pretty good experience - far better than I would have expected.


----------



## tguerrette

I have been feeling the pain of SDV with my Series 3 since the first of the year. In Maine, Time Warner is rolling out all new HD channels using SDV and that means I can't receive them until the new SDV device is released. TW does not seem to care much about Tivo CableCard customers as they sent the (attached) letter telling us that we won't be able to receive new channels as well as the 68 SDV channels they have already. Needless to say, I was looking forward to National Geographic HD and History HD!

I'll be first in line for the SDV dongle to connect to Tivo USB port, but when is this coming? When it is approved for use with Tivo's, how long will we have to wait before TW in Maine supports it? Will the local cable company need to validate that the device works?

I am pushing my local TW office for a free DVR in the meantime, but that is an uphill battle since their response so far has been "you chose the Tivo so you can't complain..."


----------



## Phillysports8982

tguerrette said:


> I have been feeling the pain of SDV with my Series 3 since the first of the year. In Maine, Time Warner is rolling out all new HD channels using SDV and that means I can't receive them until the new SDV device is released. TW does not seem to care much about Tivo CableCard customers as they sent the (attached) letter telling us that we won't be able to receive new channels as well as the 68 SDV channels they have already. Needless to say, I was looking forward to National Geographic HD and History HD!
> 
> I'll be first in line for the SDV dongle to connect to Tivo USB port, but when is this coming? When it is approved for use with Tivo's, how long will we have to wait before TW in Maine supports it? Will the local cable company need to validate that the device works?
> 
> I am pushing my local TW office for a free DVR in the meantime, but that is an uphill battle since their response so far has been "you chose the Tivo so you can't complain..."


so is there more info on these SDV devices for tivo series 3HDs?


----------



## SugarBowl

tguerrette said:


> I'll be first in line for the SDV dongle to connect to Tivo USB port, but when is this coming? When it is approved for use with Tivo's, how long will we have to wait before TW in Maine supports it? Will the local cable company need to validate that the device works?
> (


Don't forget: how much extra will the dongle cost per month? how much will it cost to get it installed?


----------



## hsfjr

cab2 said:


> Is anyone else in the TWC Austin area a little bit miffed like I am about the number of channels I can't get with CC?
> ...
> Seems like a pretty big list to me.


And the list continues to grow...

Newly added (for me):
1615 TLCHD
1618 DSCHD
1622 APLHD
1624 SCIHD

I didn't see this on the previously posted list:
514/1656 UHD

And these have a spot in the 200s also:
202 HGTVD
208 FOODHD
233 NGCHD

[Disclosure: I am not actually inside Austin/any city limits, and my local/leased access more closely aligns with Round Rock.]


----------



## kevin120

twc north texas will be going sdv march 27 with these channels launching in:
arlington 
dallas 
mesquite
plano 
richardson

rest of metro by the end of 2008 

these channels will be sdv:
animal planet hd
discovery hd
hgtv hd
food network hd
golf/versus hd
national geograhic hd
fsn southwest hd
tbs hd
cnn hd
a&e hd
history hd

future sdv channels
espn game plan/full court
nhl center ice/mlb extra innings
nba league pass/mls direct kick
hbo west
hbo 2 west
hbo comedy west
hbo signature west
hbo family west
hbo zone west
cinemax west
more max west
action max west
thriller max west


----------



## DaveDFW

kevin120 said:


> twc north texas will be going sdv march 27...


Boo, SDV!

Where's that USB tuning resolver?

TTYL
David


----------



## cab2

ARGH!!!!!!! TWC Austin just keeps trying to push me away. I keep trying to stay and hope for the tuning resolver / usb dongle but the way things are going, I'm getting less and less for the 1K i put into my S3. (purchase and lifetime) I love the S3 but if I can't get the channels I want, even though they are available, where does that leave me???? I so love my tivo's, but I'm doing more and more research into Directv. I just need to get a few more bits of info, and then TWC is going to lose me for cable. I'm sure they will bump up the price of my Internet connection, but they will lose over 100.00 a month (1,200.00 + a year) in cable costs from me. Anyone out there in TWC land listening? Except you Cableguy. I know your on our side. Anyone know if you can do Directv without a long term commitment if you buy the boxes outright? I think you can, but have not had that one confirmed yet. 

And yea, I'm not in Austin proper either, I'm in Cedar Park, but it's all the same thing. My best friend up in Dallas has D* and I've seen his setup, and it looks better than what I get. But no Tivo interface. He's as big a fan of tivo as I am, but, he also has a big hate for TWC so would never go with them. I don't hate TWC, but I do feel like I'm getting screwed. It just does not seem fair. 

Ugh. SDV, um, well, to be overly kind, STINKS!


----------



## cdeckert219

I got the Woot! special (TiVoHD) and asked for an M-card when I called for the appointment. (Here is San Diego, they won't allow you to self-install.) She didn't know what I was talking about...said they only support single direction. I asked her to note it for the installer--one multi-stream card.

Installer showed up according to schedule. Said he had only done 1 or 2 TiVo boxes previously. Had an M-card with him. Popped it in, let me "drive" the TiVo setup. Called it in... and it all worked first time. He left in under 10 minutes. Cool!

After he left, I went to install the WD 1TB that I got from Buy.com... but the drive was DOA. That's for another post...


----------



## bitfactory

My new Cincinnati TivoHD is humming right along after my M-card install on Saturday.

I was told Fox Sports Ohio HD is being added in Cincinnati on March 25 for the Reds baseball season. (YES!)

*Question is* - will the MCard automatically update with the channel change (if it's not added on SDV, that is)?


----------



## bxojr

I haven't had my HD TiVo long enough to see how routine channel lineup changes are handled, but I did have an interesting experience yesterday trying to add a premium channel.

I went through the TWC website to add HBO to my account, and I was hoping to see something happen immediately. After an hour or so, it was still a black screen, so I called and asked when I should expect the change to take effect. The rep verified with me that I had a CableCARD rather than a box; she then re-sent the authorization signal, and I saw HBO appear.

So I am wondering whether there's some idiosyncracy of CableCARDs that requires extra human intervention when a channel gets added. I'm hoping not, and that the problem was actually just with the automated back-end for the website.


----------



## bmschech

Several people have posted about postive TWCNY experiences here, which emboldened me to finally get a TivoHD. I just wanted to add my encouragement to those in the area. My experience was entirely positive. Why is it that the folks on the phone at TWCNY are uniformly idiots and the people they send out are usually amazingly helpful and competent?

I had to arrive a few minutes late for my appointement (the helpful CSR had told me the wrong day), but the installer called me on the phone and agreed to wait ten minutes. Better yet, when I arrived, there were two vans parked in front of my house with no other nearby parking (this is Brooklyn). One of the guys offered to give me his parking spot! I guess they have no problem double-parking.

For some reason, there were three guys. They very quickly installed an M-card and told me they do a lot of TiVo installs these days. Unfortunately, the cable signal was too weak. They confirmed this by running a long test cable from upstairs to my box. With this configuration they rebooted and the TiVo said it would take an hour, so the guys took off for lunch. They told me that their dispatcher said they couldn't run any new cables today, but when they returned they had already received permission to go ahead. Evidently, the installer had argued that he already knew the set-up here and could do the job right and it would ultimately save time. Anyway, it took them a surprising short time to run a new cable through the wall, replace some stuff and leave me happy, with a beautiful picture on all channels.

So I'm back in TiVo heaven! I hooked up a broadband network too, which is nice. But unfortunately, most all the programs I store on my TiVo can't be transferred because they are "copy protected". Does anyone else who used TWCNYC have this problem too?


----------



## bxojr

I'm trying to edit my channel list to get rid of channels I don't care about, but I'm having a hard time figuring out what's what in some cases. I'm a newcomer to TWC (longtime DTV customer), so maybe someone can help me out.

Several questions:


Many channels in the lineup are duplicated. In some cases (like the locals) I guess I'm seeing the analog version and the digital version, but I'm not sure. In other cases (like the Science Channel, at both 111 and 357) I have no idea why they're duplicated. Am I missing something?

Is there any reliable way to tell whether a channel is analog or digital?

In cases where there's an HD and SD version of the same channel, is there any reason to keep both in my channel list?

I'd be interested to know how others have handled this. It's a bit confusing scheduling recordings now because of the multiple listings for the same show on the same channel.

UPDATE: I just ran across TWC's "Digital Simulcast" FAQ. Somehow I'd missed that before. So I guess I don't need to worry about analog channels.


----------



## tguerrette

SugarBowl said:


> Don't forget: how much extra will the dongle cost per month? how much will it cost to get it installed?


Does anyone know anything more then what is posted in the Tivo press release then the Q2 2008 release timeframe for the external adapter?


----------



## mulciber

tguerrette said:


> Does anyone know anything more then what is posted in the Tivo press release then the Q2 2008 release timeframe for the external adapter?


I'm also very interested in hearing any info on dates/cost/availability of adapter. Please post if you have any information.


----------



## jazjam

We've had Tivo for years (we still have one) but gave up our HD one when we had so much trouble with the cards. The tech told us that the new adapter was suppose to come out to make it work but I haven't seen one yet. The time warner DVR sucks after you've gotten spoiled byt the tivo interface. Has any one in austin got this working?


----------



## cableguy763

jazjam said:


> We've had Tivo for years (we still have one) but gave up our HD one when we had so much trouble with the cards. The tech told us that the new adapter was suppose to come out to make it work but I haven't seen one yet. The time warner DVR sucks after you've gotten spoiled byt the tivo interface. Has any one in austin got this working?


The tuning resolver is not out yet. So no, nobody has gotten it working.


----------



## jtowens

I've had Tivos for years and love them. I recently purchased an HD model from Woot! and did my research on cable cards. I've had a _horrible_ experience with TWC getting the cards installed, similar to the problems others have mentioned.

I understand that I'm limited to one-way services, and that I can't get VOD, guides, etc. I realized today however that I also wasn't receiving a certain ranges of digital channels. I received conflicting info from different TWC people. The last person I talked to stated I "would not be able to receive channels 100-201" and that "while they are standard digital cable channels their cable cards did not support this as they required 2-way service."

Is this really true? They had a lot of problems setting this up so I don't trust what I'm being told. Thanks!

Jason


----------



## cab2

look back in this list a couple of pages for the list of SDV channels or Switched Digital Channels. at my last count, there was around 150 or so of them at least in the austin area. Your area may be different. Austin is big on SDV, other TWC locations, not so much. One reason I'm considering making a switch to D*



jtowens said:


> I've had Tivos for years and love them. I recently purchased an HD model from Woot! and did my research on cable cards. I've had a _horrible_ experience with TWC getting the cards installed, similar to the problems others have mentioned.
> 
> I understand that I'm limited to one-way services, and that I can't get VOD, guides, etc. I realized today however that I also wasn't receiving a certain ranges of digital channels. I received conflicting info from different TWC people. The last person I talked to stated I "would not be able to receive channels 100-201" and that "while they are standard digital cable channels their cable cards did not support this as they required 2-way service."
> 
> Is this really true? They had a lot of problems setting this up so I don't trust what I'm being told. Thanks!
> 
> Jason


----------



## spaced

jtowens said:


> I've had Tivos for years and love them. I recently purchased an HD model from Woot! and did my research on cable cards. I've had a _horrible_ experience with TWC getting the cards installed, similar to the problems others have mentioned.
> 
> I understand that I'm limited to one-way services, and that I can't get VOD, guides, etc. I realized today however that I also wasn't receiving a certain ranges of digital channels. I received conflicting info from different TWC people. The last person I talked to stated I "would not be able to receive channels 100-201" and that "while they are standard digital cable channels their cable cards did not support this as they required 2-way service."
> 
> Is this really true? They had a lot of problems setting this up so I don't trust what I'm being told. Thanks!
> 
> Jason


Jason,

Where are you located? I can't send you a private message or email. I had the same problem you did but it is resolved now and have some information that may help.


----------



## Firekite

cab2 said:


> One reason I'm considering making a switch to D*


I've noticed that D* thing quite a bit. What is that? DirecTV? Dish? Or what? I'm intrigued


----------



## cab2

My understanding was E* = echostar / dish network. d* = directv

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## zingboy

DrWho453 said:


> Yea, the great news is the RAL/DUR TWC isn't using SDV yet. The bad news is that they are copy protecting every digital channel except for the networks and since they have changed scifi, foxsports south, and other analog channels to digital, they have put them on copy protection. I just realized tonight that scifi was blocked which means I can't transfer video to the PC. This is really p***ing me off now and I don't get mad often.  We need to start a petition or a boycott against TWC of RAL/DUR and tell them they can't block every channel. Maybe Tivo and the FCC need to get involved. I just love how TWC commercials say they are customer loyal and all. They sure do show that loyalty when the do something like this.


The issue you describe also hoses multi-room viewing. Nothing can be transferred either to another Tivo or through Tivotogo. I am pissed.

TWCNYC HD Tivo


----------



## spaced

cab2 said:


> My understanding was E* = echostar / dish network. d* = directv
> 
> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong?


You're correct.


----------



## jtowens

spaced said:


> Jason,
> 
> Where are you located? I can't send you a private message or email. I had the same problem you did but it is resolved now and have some information that may help.


Thanks spaced, I'd appreciate that if you could. I turned on private messaging for my account, so you should be able to do that now.

Jason


----------



## Firekite

Um...what's with all the secrecy?


----------



## mrjosh

The TW rep is at my house now - has been for about an hour. He said he does one or two card installations a year and the last one took about 3 hours. He's friendly, but not very happy about the prospect of installation taking so long. He tried to sell me on DVR or on the digital box without DVR, but I said I liked my Tivo. The first card installed fine quickly (as far as I could tell), but the second card is undergoing a firmware update - and has been for about 40 minutes so far.

Update: the second technician is now here. He's asked me about Tivo service, the cost, etc. and is bragging about how much better it is than DVR. We're on the third cable card, which is going through another lengthy firmware update.

Update 2: We're now approaching three hours. Looks like I'm working from home today. How long does the firmware update take?

Update 3: The rep is now gone. He arrived at 8:30 this morning, took an hour for lunch, and left at 4:00 this afternoon. He tried about 8 SA cablecards. The card in slot one is working beautifully, but the card in slot two is only receiving a few of the HD channels. I'll call them tomorrow to see if they can do something over the computer. 

By the end of the day, he said he was impressed with Tivo and might look into getting one for himself. He also said that TW had M-Cards in this area, but they didn't advertise that for some reason. I don't know why he didn't bring an M-Card with him to my house. Anyway, I'm pleased with card 1 and mostly pleased with card 2, but a whole day of work to get them to work is ridiculous!


----------



## kenrippy

mrjosh said:


> The TW rep is at my house now - has been for about an hour. He said he does one or two card installations a year and the last one took about 3 hours. He's friendly, but not very happy about the prospect of installation taking so long. He tried to sell me on DVR or on the digital box without DVR, but I said I liked my Tivo. The first card installed fine quickly (as far as I could tell), but the second card is undergoing a firmware update - and has been for about 40 minutes so far.
> 
> Update: the second technician is now here. He's asked me about Tivo service, the cost, etc. and is bragging about how much better it is than DVR. We're on the third cable card, which is going through another lengthy firmware update.
> 
> Update 2: We're now approaching three hours. Looks like I'm working from home today. How long does the firmware update take?


we had the firmware update on 2 scientific atlanta S-cards and they took about 15mins each.

if it makes you feel any better, the tech was at my house for a total of 4hrs trying to get a variety of S-cards & M-cards to work in our new tivoHD. we ended up getting 2 S-cards to work, and they've been working great for a couple weeks now.


----------



## ontheway

Ok, I have searched through this thread but not found what I am looking for. I will be moving into TW area at the end of April, I have a Tivo HD. I called customer service to see if they could tell me what channels are on SDV now and it took about 4 tries and two trips to the supervisor office before the guy half understood what I was talking about. He said I would get all the channels but I am not inclined to trust his advice. 

Can someone who currently has TW in Orange County, CA give me a list of what channels (HD or otherwise) that you can not tune on your Tivo with cablecards.

Thanks

Scott

1 TivoHD


----------



## Firekite

Allegedly no channels were in SDV in December.


----------



## voodooutt

scottc42 said:


> I just got 2 S cards installed yesterday - TW Southeast Wisconsin. The guys showed up and said he thought he was just swapping boxes and missed the part on the work order about CableCards. He had to drive back to Racine (about 30 minuteseach way) to get them. He was really nice about it, though. I told him to look for M cards (he had no idea what I was talking about, as he had never installed CCs before.), and to grab several. He came back right away, reinforced that he has never done this before, and got to it. He only had S cards. After about an hour he said eerything was working, but the cards would still need to be service enabled. He left and said he woul dcall me back later. AFter about two hours it seemed that one was working but not the other. He called me and I let him know. He called me back 15 minutes later and said, "try again." I did and everything worked. So far, so good, and I really think the picture quality is better with the CC decoders than with the SA HD box. I see much less pixelation (so far), anyway. All in all, a pretty good experience - far better than I would have expected.


hey - just wondering how you are liking the TiVo so far? I'm in SE WI also and am really sick of the PoS SA8300 DVR and want to take the TiVo plunge

thanks.


----------



## monkeyboy1010

monkeyboy1010 said:


> Checking in if anyone has sage wisdom with installs with TWC in South Pasadena CA? I have had 3 different attempts over the past month with no luck each time. I was originally in the Eagle Rock, CA district and they were a former Adelphia area, so the system is different, they had M Cards and I understand that So. Pas doesn't.
> 
> The problem too is that they seem to NEVER have any cable cards available.
> 
> Any words or help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> mb1010


After 6 total visits, and nearly 20 cable cards, I have 4 working cards in my 2 Series 3 machines. Thanks to the lead tech getting involved, who actually went to the training on setting up the Series 3!


----------



## rhoelzer

I'm in Mooresville, NC. Cable Co (MI-Connection) is now owned by the city/some sort of organization, used to be Adelphia, TW ran till the city decided to run it.

I got my first THD in Nov or Dec and got the 2 cards working in it pretty easy. I had channels drop once in a while and reseated or rebooted and everything would be fine for a while. I got my 2nd THD in Jan and when I got the 2 cards for it we never could get them working. On top of that one of the cards in the 1st box quit working too.. Most of what I watch is on networks (which I get on all of them) and I hadn't had time to mess with it till the other day. After a few hrs a day for a couple days they sent someone out (which I knew wasn't going to change anything). He messed with it for a couple hrs with no luck and I thought to ask if they had MCards yet and they did. He ran to the office, picked up 2 MCards and we had both working in less than 30 minutes. I've had absolute 0 issues since switching to the MCards..


----------



## pmiranda

We're going to be moving across the neighborhood soon, and I'm trying to decide if it's worth $11/mo (and maybe some freebies I probably won't watch) to get new service discounts but have to deal with getting new cablecards and a new box, or if I should just transfer my current service to the new address and hope the cablecard pairing sticks? 
New house already has cable in all the rooms so there's no installing to do unless the sellers do something stupid like rip out all the splitters and amps that somebody seems to have spent a few hours neatly installing in a closet.

A related question: does anyone know if the $11.40/mo Surf and Watch bundle discount expires or if it's good for the life of the account?


----------



## ythe1300

Hey guys,

I just read like 25 pages of this thread and am just as mad a TWC as when I started, but glad to know that I'm not the only one having issues (that means they will fix it right?). I too have had useless technicians and wasted day*s* with 4-5 of them trying to figure out how to put it in ( I ended up doing it. I mean it's not that hard right?) but I still only get limited channels on cable card 2 and can't get the switched channels on ither. Still though this Tivo HD is 100% better than the box the cable company ships out. I will be watching for the updates about the switch dongle.

Phil 
(unhappy TWC customer in central FL)


----------



## bhauber

I must be extremely lucky. I got my TiVoHD, went through the guided setup and got all my updates and when the technician showed up, he put an MCard in slot 1 and after about 30-45 mins waiting for the office to activate the card, it was up and running flawlessly. Now I'm anxiously awaiting the tuner resolver because Time Warner North Texas just added 12 channels to their HD Line-up, but all are supposed to be SDV. Wonder what other channels will be hosed by them introducing SDV to the masses here in the Metroplex.


----------



## ddstreet

After reading all the problems from this thread, I was very worried about moving from my Series2 to TivoHD, but I got a new HDTV so it was either the crappy TWC box or Tivo. I used the TWC box for a week and couldn't stand it anymore so I got a TivoHD. When I called TWC, at first the rep had no idea what a "CableCard" was, so she got her supervisor, who thought I was installing it into a TV set, even though I kept saying "Tivo". She wanted to let me know that once it was installed I "couldn't use the TWC box anymore". So, even supervisors can be clueless. I finally convinced them that yes, I did want a CableCard. They said it was a $43 truck roll charge plus other various charges per month (I think around $10 or so). I then asked for a "MCard" and they were firm that they had no "MCards", and put me on hold because I think they were tired of talking to me (I had been on the phone with them for 45 minutes so far, where probably 35 minutes was on hold). After another 10 minutes on hold I gave up on them and called back, but this time I got transferred to someone who not only knew what a CableCard was but also knew what Tivo was. I wish I could tell you guys how I got to this person, but I didn't do anything differently, I think it's just luck of the draw on who you get on the phone, if the first line rep knows a knowledgeable person to transfer you to. If you get someone clueless when you call, it might be better to ask for someone else or just hang up and call again.

This knowledgeable rep set everything up and scheduled a truck roll, and said they indeed did not have any MCards, all they had in stock here in Raleigh was SCards. What can I do? No choice. So I said ok, fine.

However, when the installer got here, it was a contractor, and apparently in Raleigh the contractors have their own stock of CableCards and do not use TWC's stock of cards. They brought both 2 SCards and a MCard, as they said they have plenty of MCards themselves. So they wrote down the #s from the MCard, put it in, and called their TWC number. The person on the phone took the numbers, and said to watch the "EMM count". So we checked that in the Tivo MCard screen, and it kept going up. The person on the phone said it "had to get to 500 or above to unlock all the channels", although I was getting channels immediately after the EMM count got above 0. Anyway, it took maybe 15 minutes for it to get to 500, at which point the installers said thanks and left! Easy as pie.

Since then it's worked fine for me, no problems at all or dropped channels. Since I still have the old TWC box also, I can compare channels, and there are some channels I get with the TWC box but not the Tivo, I think it's 290-300 or so, and all channels above 1000 (which is only a dozen local duplicated channels, which I do get in the 200 range). And of course, all the "on demand" channels, I don't get.


----------



## mercurial

ddstreet said:


> ...and there are some channels I get with the TWC box but not the Tivo, I think it's 290-300 or so...


Do you know which channels you're missing in there? I get (or got) all of them last I checked a few days ago.


----------



## ddstreet

mercurial said:


> Do you know which channels you're missing in there? I get (or got) all of them last I checked a few days ago.


I'll check when I get home, and post the ones I'm missing.


----------



## bxojr

ddstreet said:


> If you get someone clueless when you call, it might be better to ask for someone else or just hang up and call again.


Your experience is much like mine: I tried in vain to convince the phone rep, and two supervisors, that M-cards did exist, and that I shouldn't have to pay for two S-card installations. But this all turned out to be irrelevant, because the installer showed up with an M-card and everything went smoothly.

I think the reality is that the phone reps don't know anything, but that's OK, as long as the installation techs know what they're doing. So as long as the installer knows it's a CableCARD/TiVo install, it doesn't matter what the phone rep says.

For what it's worth, my installer told me that S-cards are virtually impossible to get nowadays anyway. So the whole S-card versus M-card thing is apparently a non-issue, at least in Raleigh/Durham.


----------



## kichigai01

bhauber said:


> I must be extremely lucky. I got my TiVoHD, went through the guided setup and got all my updates and when the technician showed up, he put an MCard in slot 1 and after about 30-45 mins waiting for the office to activate the card, it was up and running flawlessly. Now I'm anxiously awaiting the tuner resolver because Time Warner North Texas just added 12 channels to their HD Line-up, but all are supposed to be SDV. Wonder what other channels will be hosed by them introducing SDV to the masses here in the Metroplex.


At least here in Mesquite, the new channels are not SDV yet. I turned on my TV this morning and sure enough all the supposed SDV HD channels were on and working great.


----------



## SCSIRAID

bxojr said:


> Your experience is much like mine: I tried in vain to convince the phone rep, and two supervisors, that M-cards did exist, and that I shouldn't have to pay for two S-card installations. But this all turned out to be irrelevant, because the installer showed up with an M-card and everything went smoothly.
> 
> I think the reality is that the phone reps don't know anything, but that's OK, as long as the installation techs know what they're doing. So as long as the installer knows it's a CableCARD/TiVo install, it doesn't matter what the phone rep says.
> 
> For what it's worth, my installer told me that S-cards are virtually impossible to get nowadays anyway. So the whole S-card versus M-card thing is apparently a non-issue, at least in Raleigh/Durham.


Yup... My S3 currently has 2 M-Cards and my THD has 1 M-Card.


----------



## [NG]Owner

As an FYI, TWC Kansas City is going SDV as of 4/14. I received a letter listing all the channels that are moving. Once I get back home, I'll edit this post and list them. From memory, most are not important, though there are several movie channels moving as are four otherwise free HD channels.

[NG]Owner


----------



## bxojr

I saw this Engadget story that says TWC in the Piedmont Triad region of NC has just rolled out the Discovery suite in HD.

The story doesn't say whether the channels were added as linear channels or SDV. Anybody know?

Not that that has any direct bearing on what we might get here in Raleigh/Durham, but it might indicate which way the wind is blowing...


----------



## svartbjorn

Interesting, I have had a Tivo series 2 for 2+ years now and got a TiVo HD in November due to getting a swwet deal from Amazon. I find that the series 2 can get all the digital channels it wants and is willing to share, the TiVo series 3 software blocks virtually everything from sharing. In other words, I can watch things on my TiVo HD that were recorded on my other Tivo but not vice-versa. Is it because of the cable card interface? Or is it the the different rev of the software? Perhaps the cable bos has something to do with removing it? Hmmm.


----------



## Eccles

svartbjorn said:


> Interesting, I have had a Tivo series 2 for 2+ years now and got a TiVo HD in November due to getting a swwet deal from Amazon. I find that the series 2 can get all the digital channels it wants and is willing to share, the TiVo series 3 software blocks virtually everything from sharing. In other words, I can watch things on my TiVo HD that were recorded on my other Tivo but not vice-versa. Is it because of the cable card interface? Or is it the the different rev of the software? Perhaps the cable bos has something to do with removing it? Hmmm.


Recordings on your S2 are analog, despite the source having been a digital channel - the STB converted it to analog Svideo or composite, and your TiVo recorded that after re-digitizing it. Thus there are no copy protection flags inherent in those recorded files and your S2 will happily share them.

Conversely, your HD records the digital stream from digital channels directly, with no conversion or recoding, including any copy protection flags set by the cable company or content originator. If those flags say "no copy" then the TiVo will honor that and refuse to allow it to be shared with any other devices.


----------



## svartbjorn

I was just wondering if we can use the FCC rules to push TWC. I got a TiVo HD in November and found then that the the requisite 2-way channels were not available, but then I found that the HBO and Cinemax Pacific (I'm on the East coast) channels were not available. After a few calls I was told that they were SDV and that I would not be able to receive them. That didn't bother me much since i had a TiVo after all and could look for the shows I wanted on the regular channels. So I still had a full compliment of cahnnels. Then after the first of the year they strted sevral waves of "upgrades to the channels lineup that "added" HD versions of the channels we had (Discover, history etc..) but in actuality, put them on SDV so they were not available. Then they started switching out channels that i already had in HD to SDV and also some others in conventional. I now have less channels available to me than when I strted in November 2007. Is there some angle that we can use vis avis the FCC ruling that cable companies must support the Cable Card standard? I am ready to start giving them a hard time over paying more for less.
Also, does anyone have an update to the Tivo workaround device? We are days away from the "second quarter" but in my experience, when you give a quarter as your target timeframe, then we will most likely no see it until the very end of that quarter. The FCC has to approve all hardware devices and this process is usually backed up for 6 months or more.


----------



## DaveDFW

kichigai01 said:


> At least here in Mesquite, the new channels are not SDV yet. I turned on my TV this morning and sure enough all the supposed SDV HD channels were on and working great.


It appears the new HD channels are just linear broadcasts, 3 per QAM, instead of the SDV rumor that has been going around for the last couple of weeks. I'll gladly take compressed HD over inaccessible HD (Tivo+SDV).

Channel 126 807-Mhz
History HD 745
Golf/VS HD 786

Channel 127 813-Mhz
Food HD 752
HGTV HD 753
FSS HD 787

Channel 128 819-Mhz
CNN HD 740
TBS HD 744
AETV HD 754

Channel 129 825-Mhz
Discovery HD 756
Animal Planet HD 757
NGC HD 771

This must mean TWC has upgraded my area to 860mhz, since all the new channels are over 750mhz.

TTYL
David


----------



## kichigai01

I think I lost some channels. 

Could others check in North Texas the following channels?

MSNBC
Lifetime
VH1

I bet they are black.

Thanks.


----------



## Vixyswillie

Just a note of encouragement for those of you still in the throes of TWC CC hell. _Be persistent - it really will work when the planets finally align. _

I live in the SE Wisconsin region of TWC and have a Series 3 Tivo. Since the original install, I was missing boatloads of channels (almost all of the 100-series channels and many of the HD channels). I was informed *repeatedly *from TWC Customer Service that it was due to (1) the fact that I had CCs instead of a STB, and (2) the fact that TWC-Milwaukee is experimenting with SDV on some of their channels.

After being fortunate enough to find someone on this forum who lived in my area, had the same equipment, and had already solved the same issues - I knew better than to accept TWC's "explanation." I requested that a technician *with CC experience *come back to my house to check the installation and settings of both cards. I was fortunate enough to get a technician who had already done 3 CC installs earlier this week, as well as having worked with many Tivos. After replacing one of the cards - and an additional 15 minutes of tweaking and adjusting settings from the remote office - things are now working beautifully! I have ALL of my regular def and high def channels (with the obvious exceptions of PPV, MOD, premium channels I don't subscribe to, and music channels).

Bottom line: With an appropriately skilled technician and a bit of persistence, these issues can be easily resolved. Best wishes to those of you who aren't quite there, yet. Hope my experiences are helpful in some way.

Patrick


----------



## DougJohnson

kichigai01 said:


> At least here in Mesquite, the new channels are not SDV yet. I turned on my TV this morning and sure enough all the supposed SDV HD channels were on and working great.


I was pleasantly surprised when I tried the new channels this afternoon and they were working on my S3 here in Dallas. Let's keep our fingers crossed.
-- Doug


----------



## rudiger

DougJohnson said:


> I was pleasantly surprised when I tried the new channels this afternoon and they were working on my S3 here in Dallas. Let's keep our fingers crossed.
> -- Doug


Lucky you!
Here in TWC-Carrollton land, the channels and guide data do appear on my S3, but I'm not seeing any video content on these new channels.

rudiger


----------



## InkBlot

DougJohnson said:


> I was pleasantly surprised when I tried the new channels this afternoon and they were working on my S3 here in Dallas. Let's keep our fingers crossed.
> -- Doug


And just a note for other North Texans:

I live in the Mid-Cities area, and although the channels appeared in my line-up, they show as black on my screen. Thinking, "oh noes, teh SDV!" I came here first. Found a link to a newspaper article that the new channels are *Dallas*, *Richardson*, *Plano *and *Mesquite *only. I confirmed through my old cable box, the channels are not in _that_ line-up, nor do they show up in the PDF of channel listings on TWC's website. So, not all North Texas gets the love today.



InkBlot


----------



## Arcady

kichigai01 said:


> I think I lost some channels.
> 
> Could others check in North Texas the following channels?
> 
> MSNBC
> Lifetime
> VH1
> 
> I bet they are black.
> 
> Thanks.


Here in Farmers Branch (North Texas TWC) I have all those channels working. The new HD channels appeared in the guide on my S3 and HD boxes, but they are all black.


----------



## jmaditto

bxojr said:


> I saw this Engadget story that says TWC in the Piedmont Triad region of NC has just rolled out the Discovery suite in HD.
> 
> The story doesn't say whether the channels were added as linear channels or SDV. Anybody know?
> 
> Not that that has any direct bearing on what we might get here in Raleigh/Durham, but it might indicate which way the wind is blowing...


I have all the new channels here with TWC South Carolina. Not sure when they were added though. I havent checked the service manure to see the SDV status but I assume they are all SDV. Will check later today.
Interesting  I didnt know engadget was part of TWC.


----------



## JimWall

If new channels are blank or black try rebooting the TIVO. On SDV channels in Cincinnati the Pay Per View loop shows up over and over and over.


----------



## dolfer

JimWall said:


> If new channels are blank or black try rebooting the TIVO. On SDV channels in Cincinnati the Pay Per View loop shows up over and over and over.


Jim, I am a fellow TW Cincy customer... What current HD channels are we not getting? The only one I can think of is the Fox Sports Channel (at least I think that's what it is!) which is Channel 968. They just added this one a few days ago.

I guess everything from this point on is going to be SDV?

It should be interesting to see how long it takes for the dongle to arrive.


----------



## kichigai01

Please excuse the following if you don't enjoy rants.

*begin rant*
When the heck are the people at TW going to teach their on the phone techs more that just "unplug...reboot...send truck"? It is driving me insane that they do this. 

What are the people at the call centers getting paid? Heck, I really don't even care if they are getting minimum wage to sit on their butts and tell people to reboot their stuff. They are getting paid better than what I am getting right now which is nothing and I am the one that is frustrated and annoyed because they can't seem to do more than send techs. Jeez.

Oh and to make matters more interesting, the person on the phone wanted to send a tech to my house on a Sunday. A SUNDAY? Don't they know at Time Warner that most people consider it a day of rest from the stress and the bull mostly coming from companies like them? Also do they have no respect for those employees that like to spend the day with family or practicing a personally accepted believe.? 

The person acted offended when I told this person that "Sunday at my home is reserved for relaxation and personal reflection and I will not allow a stranger in my home on that day".

*end rant*

Second note:

I anyone else in the Mesquite,Tx or surrounding area only getting a test pattern on their Fox Sports SW HD channel?


----------



## Firekite

That's not a full-time channel. It's a test pattern 24x7 with the exception of any time a particular event is being shown such as the occasional Spurs/Mavs/Rockets game, etc.


----------



## Eccles

kichigai01 said:


> Oh and to make matters more interesting, the person on the phone wanted to send a tech to my house on a Sunday. A SUNDAY? Don't they know at Time Warner that most people consider it a day of rest from the stress and the bull mostly coming from companies like them?


Most people? That's rather a sweeping generalization. Personally, I'd be happy to be able to schedule a visit on a Sunday, to avoid having to take a half-day off work during the week.


----------



## echoout

Man, I wish I could get them out on a Sunday. The sooner the better.



kichigai01 said:


> Please excuse the following if you don't enjoy rants.
> 
> *begin rant*
> When the heck are the people at TW going to teach their on the phone techs more that just "unplug...reboot...send truck"? It is driving me insane that they do this.
> 
> What are the people at the call centers getting paid? Heck, I really don't even care if they are getting minimum wage to sit on their butts and tell people to reboot their stuff. They are getting paid better than what I am getting right now which is nothing and I am the one that is frustrated and annoyed because they can't seem to do more than send techs. Jeez.
> 
> Oh and to make matters more interesting, the person on the phone wanted to send a tech to my house on a Sunday. A SUNDAY? Don't they know at Time Warner that most people consider it a day of rest from the stress and the bull mostly coming from companies like them? Also do they have no respect for those employees that like to spend the day with family or practicing a personally accepted believe.?
> 
> The person acted offended when I told this person that "Sunday at my home is reserved for relaxation and personal reflection and I will not allow a stranger in my home on that day".
> 
> *end rant*
> 
> Second note:
> 
> I anyone else in the Mesquite,Tx or surrounding area only getting a test pattern on their Fox Sports SW HD channel?


----------



## realityboy

dolfer said:


> Jim, I am a fellow TW Cincy customer... What current HD channels are we not getting? The only one I can think of is the Fox Sports Channel (at least I think that's what it is!) which is Channel 968. They just added this one a few days ago.
> 
> I guess everything from this point on is going to be SDV?
> 
> It should be interesting to see how long it takes for the dongle to arrive.


I live in Dayton, and that is how the sdv channels seemed to work here as well. They played the same loop of advertising, but recently when I moved to a different address, all of those channels were available so apparently they aren't sdv. At least they aren't yet.

Everything seemed to be going well with TWC here until this week when I have lost 2 of my local stations in HD. Hopefully they'll be back by Monday so I don't have to call TW and stay on hold forever.


----------



## thehepcat

Any updates on the dongle situation? TW Rochester has added a number of SDV HD channels over the past weeks, but I'd love to be able to get the NHL HD channel starting up soon.


----------



## Interactive

Ok, so tonight I noticed that I've got a bunch of new channels showing up in the S3 guide but none of them are tuning. HGTVHD, CNNHD, etc. Is this just because my part of North Texas (McKinney) hasn't been turned on, is it because of SDV, or because something needs to be adjusted with my CC's?


----------



## Firekite

thehepcat said:


> Any updates on the dongle situation?


I promise you this: if and when the dongle situation comes to a head, you will not have to go around asking for it.


----------



## DaveDFW

Interactive said:


> Ok, so tonight I noticed that I've got a bunch of new channels showing up in the S3 guide but none of them are tuning. HGTVHD, CNNHD, etc. Is this just because my part of North Texas (McKinney) hasn't been turned on, is it because of SDV, or because something needs to be adjusted with my CC's?


The new HD channels in North Texas are available only in Dallas, Mesquite, Plano, and Richardson. According to TWC's press release, the rest of the Metroplex should be getting those HD channels ("and more") by the end of 2008.

I'm not sure why they picked those cities over all the others, other than they were the first areas with completed 860mhz upgrades.

TTYL
David


----------



## Monty2_2001

I'm in Grapevine, TX and also have a ton of new channels in the 700's, all black now. I hope it's just a matter of time, and that they are not SDV..


----------



## Interactive

DaveDFW said:


> The new HD channels in North Texas are available only in Dallas, Mesquite, Plano, and Richardson. According to TWC's press release, the rest of the Metroplex should be getting those HD channels ("and more") by the end of 2008.


Honestly, Tivo and TWC are in jeopardy of loosing my business to DTV. This whole SDV thing and the delays of actually giving me HD content are driving me totally nuts.


----------



## bobrt6676

realityboy said:


> I live in Dayton, and that is how the sdv channels seemed to work here as well. They played the same loop of advertising, but recently when I moved to a different address, all of those channels were available so apparently they aren't sdv. At least they aren't yet.
> 
> Everything seemed to be going well with TWC here until this week when I have lost 2 of my local stations in HD. Hopefully they'll be back by Monday so I don't have to call TW and stay on hold forever.


I also have TWC in Dayton. I occaisionally have a problem getting 760-763. All other HD channels never a problem. Usually if 760-763 is a problem I change to the other tuner and they are there. Are these the channels you have a problem with?


----------



## DaveDFW

Monty2_2001 said:


> I'm in Grapevine, TX and also have a ton of new channels in the 700's, all black now. I hope it's just a matter of time, and that they are not SDV..


I sound like a broken record, but the new HD channels are only in *Dallas, Mesquite, Plano, and Richardson.*

TWC is promising SDV in the Metroplex sometime this year, but these first 11 channel in these four cities are not SDV.

The real problem is that TWC has poorly communicated what is going on.

TTYL
David


----------



## JimWall

realityboy said:


> I live in Dayton, and that is how the sdv channels seemed to work here as well. They played the same loop of advertising, but recently when I moved to a different address, all of those channels were available so apparently they aren't sdv. At least they aren't yet.
> 
> Everything seemed to be going well with TWC here until this week when I have lost 2 of my local stations in HD. Hopefully they'll be back by Monday so I don't have to call TW and stay on hold forever.


When espn2, aehd first came out in cincy they were sdv and later changed. Probably because there was so much usage that the channel was in use most of the time so sdv did not save bandwidth.
The fox sports HD channel channel information in the tivo guide keeps showing "HD promo" which matches the loop that is broadcasted. The guide program starts showing actual programming starting 7 PM on 4/3 so I guess TWC starts transmitting actual shows then. We will have to wait and see.
The "HD promo" still shows up in the schedule so it is not broadcasting the entire foxsportsohio SD channel. The Cincinnati Reds don't appear in the HD channell's schedule. Bummer!!! The "HD promo" loop is there instead.


----------



## cab2

I saw the below link in a ad piece that D* sent to my house and checked it out this am. Pretty interesting website. It lists what HD channels are available in your area, by zip code. It seems to list all the various vendors in my area. Sigh, for my area, TWC = 30ish channels and D* (directv) is at 86. Glad I found this site, but just makes me more diasappointed with TWC.

http://www.whereishd.com/


----------



## realityboy

bobrt6676 said:


> I also have TWC in Dayton. I occaisionally have a problem getting 760-763. All other HD channels never a problem. Usually if 760-763 is a problem I change to the other tuner and they are there. Are these the channels you have a problem with?


Haven't had a problem for a little over a year. Right now 722, 746, and 746 are not working on either tuner.


----------



## Interactive

cab2 said:


> I saw the below link in a ad piece that D* sent to my house and checked it out this am. Pretty interesting website. It lists what HD channels are available in your area, by zip code. It seems to list all the various vendors in my area. Sigh, for my area, TWC = 30ish channels and D* (directv) is at 86. Glad I found this site, but just makes me more diasappointed with TWC.
> 
> http://www.whereishd.com/


+1.

I saw this site as well and it only made me more frustrated. But it sure did validate what I've been assuming: That TWC is WAY behind the satellite boys in terms of HD content.


----------



## realityboy

JimWall said:


> When espn2, aehd first came out in cincy they were sdv and later changed. Probably because there was so much usage that the channel was in use most of the time so sdv did not save bandwidth.
> The fox sports HD channel channel information in the tivo guide keeps showing "HD promo" which matches the loop that is broadcasted. The guide program starts showing actual programming starting 7 PM on 4/3 so I guess TWC starts transmitting actual shows then. We will have to wait and see.
> The "HD promo" still shows up in the schedule so it is not broadcasting the entire foxsportsohio SD channel. The Cincinnati Reds don't appear in the HD channell's schedule. Bummer!!! The "HD promo" loop is there instead.


Pretty much the same here plus TBS HD also. They must've changed at some point, but I didn't recheck them again until after I moved.


----------



## ehchan

Just wanted to report a successful cablecard installation in Costa Mesa, CA. I made sure to call CS to leave notes on my work order for the installer to bring lots of M-Cards, and he did just that. Luckily, the first one he installed worked great, and I had all my channels within 10 minutes of his calling in the codes. The guy seemed to know what he was doing with the Tivo, even though he was a contractor, so I consider myself lucky. I only wish we had the same lineup as D*, but after they screwed my family with their draconian contract policy, i'm not dealing with them again. Tivo works great for me! (phew!)

Ed


----------



## jschuur

ontheway said:


> Can someone who currently has TW in Orange County, CA give me a list of what channels (HD or otherwise) that you can not tune on your Tivo with cablecards.


I'm in Orange County (Santa Ana), just got set up about a month ago, and no sign of SDV channels (or announcement thereof) so far.

No jynxing it! If I understand things correctly, we're all just hoping that widespread SDV implementation won't start happening until the USB/dongle adapter comes out from TiVo, right?


----------



## rockonpearl

Time Warner Cable came out about 3 weeks ago. Installed two cards ... no problems that I am aware of. Everything seems to work fine :up: with the exception of "switching channels" :down:. I no longer get High Def video/music channel, HDA&E, and a few other high def channels because (purportedly) Time Warner of Maine does not want to use "NEW" technology, i.e. "switching cable cards", until they have been around a bit longer. Any truth to this?  I was REALLY dissappointed to not get these channels anymore, especially when there aren't many high def channels to begin with. Does anyone know when they plan to adopt "switching" technology and what my legal rights are here?


----------



## ilh

I assume they are talking about SDV. There are plenty of threads here, including a sticky in this very forum, that discuss SDV.


----------



## playsccr

im in southern california with time warner....and i just purchased a TiVo HD TCD652160...however, they are saying that this specific model will not work with Motorola M cards that they have?? however, they cant seem to get any S cards to work?? any idea what to do?? they came out and tried the M cards and their support said there is a specific issue with this model and their m cards?


----------



## obsidian

In Waukesha, WI I just got done with a cable card install. The tech was only able to get a single stream card in slot 1 working. He had 2 other cards but couldn't get either to work in slot 2. Disappointing but they're sending another tech out friday so hopefully they can finish their job this time.


----------



## bitfactory

Hi folks,

I've been humming along with my TivoHD and TWC M-Card in Cincinnati for a few weeks and I've noticed some trouble cropping up.

Specifically, today when I turned on my TV, there was a blue Tivo message at the bottom of a black screen that said, "Finding Channel info" or something like that. When flipping around I noticed some channels were fine and some were just black with no audio.

Restarting the Tivo fixed it (after restarting I got the 'Acquiring Channel Information' swirly ball). Everything seems fine now, but this is the second time it's happened in two weeks - anyone have an idea why it's happening?

Thanks much.


----------



## jbmdharris

I was at one of the Cincinnati TWC offices today discussing options (like cable card) and I learned that a big software update went out last night. They updated SA8300HDC boxes to Navigator 2.4.9_3 last night. Perhaps this is related and something on the head-end changed as part of the upgrade.


----------



## inahaz

Yesterday I had a very smooth install of M-Cards on two TivoHD boxes. No issues at all. I will add that I had the Tivo boxes hooked up for about a week prior, so they had all the current updates. Installer also commented that he had updated the cards he brought prior to the visit. 

With 2 TivoHD's (switching from DirecTv to cable), a digital telephone install, and Roadrunner... it only took about 90 minutes. Maybe even less. We had a very good installer. (Pataskala area).


----------



## realityboy

jbmdharris said:


> I was at one of the Cincinnati TWC offices today discussing options (like cable card) and I learned that a big software update went out last night. They updated SA8300HDC boxes to Navigator 2.4.9_3 last night. Perhaps this is related and something on the head-end changed as part of the upgrade.


I started having problems after the same upgrade in Dayton. I had to call Time Warner to come out to hopefully fix it.


----------



## Microman66

Came home today, and was having trouble with pixellation. MSNBC. Called Time Warner, and TIVO. Tivo Suggestion having TW give cards a refresh. Did that. Checked the cables, etc. Now MSNBC seems ok, but half of the HD channels in the 402 to 425 seem to have pixellation, and have a poor signal of around 65 to 75.


----------



## erousey

Called today to set up an appointment with TW here only to end up in an argument with the phone rep, who insisted that cablecards woudn't work in Tivos ("Cablecards are only for our DVR's. Tivos won't work on our network"). After going around with him for a while, I finally did get him to set up an appointment for next Monday (God only knows what he put on the work order). I just hope the tech they send out isn't as stupid as this guy was. 

I wish I had recorded the call. Some of the stuff this guy said was unbelievable ("Why would we support someone else's DVR?" to which I resonded "Uh, because the FCC says so?")

I really miss the old Tivo interface (I used to have a series 2) and I hope I can finaly get it back again. The TW DVR sucks in comparison.


----------



## bxojr

erousey said:


> Called today to set up an appointment with TW here only to end up in an argument with the phone rep, who insisted that cablecards woudn't work in Tivos ("Cablecards are only for our DVR's. Tivos won't work on our network").


Wow. This sort of thing amazes me (and I've had similar experiences, though not quite that outrageous).

I really wonder sometimes what the problem is. I've had universally positive experiences dealing with TWC's technical staff; their engineers and technicians seem to be smart people who know what they're doing. Obviously, phone reps can't be expected to have the same depth of expertise, but why can't they at least refrain from saying things that are actually _wrong_?

I'm not a conspiracy theorist. I don't believe that TWC is telling its reps intentionally to lie. I just think they must have some serious deficiencies in their training program.


----------



## um1990

My cable card install in Cumberland County/Portland, Maine went flawlessly a couple weeks ago. Installer brought 2 M-Cards, First one worked fine. After returning from a few days away from home, I did need to have the card 'hit' and got some channels back that had gone away (I had returned the SA8300 we had on the way out of town, so maybe it was a billing/data entry thing)

The interesting part starts today - I had to get a replacement HD from TiVo, and after receiving it (a few days late due to a Train Derailment - UPS) I called TW to have the card re-paired to the new box. The CSR said I would need to have (another) service call to my house - I explained that all I needed them to do was change the Host ID on their computer and re-hit the card. She checked with someone, came back and said "No, you need a service call, there's something wrong with your equipment" - After losing it a little, I asked to speak with a supervisor, who said they already did what I asked & it didn't work... I told him that I never gave them the "Host ID" that needed to be changed, so they couldn't have done what I was asking for.... Long story short, I was connected to the local "Level 3" support, and spoke with Bob, who not only listened to me, but figured out where he needed to make the change (changing 8 digits on a setup screen) and all was well within minutes of reaching him.

The moral of the story for me is to ask for Level 3 support asap when needing to re-pair a cable card.

Sorry to ramble, but the other thing was that the unencrypted locals worked fine even before the re-pairing (re-mapped to the appropriate channel numbers), so if I go to basic cable for locals only, as long as I can keep the card I have, I shouldn't need to deal with customer service as long as the card doesn't die.


----------



## 59er

Last night, at about 1:10 am, my Tivo HD suddenly started a firmware upgrade on the SA M-card. It took about 30 to 45 minutes, and when it was done I had a black background on everything and couldn't play any recorded video.

I restarted the Tivo and video was displaying again, although it took a few minutes before it re-acquired channels.

(FYI, I've had this box and the one cablecard since 2/23. This is the first firmware upgrade that I am aware of since the one during installation.)


----------



## FrancesTheMute

cdeckert219 said:


> I got the Woot! special (TiVoHD) and asked for an M-card when I called for the appointment. (Here is San Diego, they won't allow you to self-install.) She didn't know what I was talking about...said they only support single direction. I asked her to note it for the installer--one multi-stream card.
> 
> Installer showed up according to schedule. Said he had only done 1 or 2 TiVo boxes previously. Had an M-card with him. Popped it in, let me "drive" the TiVo setup. Called it in... and it all worked first time. He left in under 10 minutes. Cool!
> 
> After he left, I went to install the WD 1TB that I got from Buy.com... but the drive was DOA. That's for another post...


Funny, I just picked up a TivoHD today and called TWC in San Diego and the chick told me the same thing, that they only had S-cards. I did the same thing and asked her to note that I wanted an M-card, I also asked to have it noted I want a Technician who was familiar with doing CC's in Tivos. We'll see on Friday. Also, I'm not sure about other TWC areas, but I just noticed on the San Diego site that they just added Discovery HD and History HD! I'm so freaking happy about that. I was very very close to switching to U-verse since they have those channels in HD and those are basically the only channels I watch. Now I'll be able to record stuff with my shiny new THD in HD!!


----------



## cdeckert219

FrancesTheMute said:


> I just noticed on the San Diego site that they just added Discovery HD and History HD! I'm so freaking happy about that. I was very very close to switching to U-verse since they have those channels in HD and those are basically the only channels I watch. Now I'll be able to record stuff with my shiny new THD in HD!!


I hope I'm not bursting your bubble, but... I haven't been able to get DiscoveryHD and History HD. They have a disclaimer that not all channels are available with cable cards only. I assumed it was because of switched video. I have an installer coming out for the 2nd box and figured I'd ask him whether or not I should be getting those channels.


----------



## FrancesTheMute

cdeckert219 said:


> I hope I'm not bursting your bubble, but... I haven't been able to get DiscoveryHD and History HD. They have a disclaimer that not all channels are available with cable cards only. I assumed it was because of switched video. I have an installer coming out for the 2nd box and figured I'd ask him whether or not I should be getting those channels.


See, and that's complete bull**** if you ask me....ALL of their cable boxes and DVRs have cableCARDS in them now, so there's no reason why the Tivo shouldn't work with SDV channels. So much for their "advanced fiber network" Good thing I didn't get the THD based on the fact they added those channels. I found out after I bought it when I went to the TWC SD site to get the number to call for the CC installation.

I'll just have to keep the HD-DVR, I guess...hope I can keep that and have the cableCARD as well


----------



## 59er

From TWC NYC's website :


> Effective *April 30th* we will launch Sports on Demand on ch. 1023. In Manhattan we will launch Food Network HD on ch. 750, HGTV HD on ch. 764, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, Travel Channel HD on ch. 788, and Versus/Golf HD on 794. In Brooklyn and Queens we will launch A&E HD on ch. 746, ABC Family HD on ch. 738, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, CNN HD on ch. 710, Discovery HD on ch. 766, Disney HD on 749, ESPN News HD on ch. 792, Food Network HD on ch. 750, Fox Business News HD on ch. 743, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, HGTV HD on ch. 764 , History Channel HD on ch. 740, The Learning Channel HD on 752, Lifetime Movies HD on ch. 762, M HD will launch on ch. 720, MLB HD on ch. 791 and 445, NHL Network HD on ch. 795, the previously announced NY1 HD will launch on ch. 701, Science Channel HD on ch. 775, TMC HD on ch.778, Toon Disney HD on ch. 787, Travel Channel HD on ch.788, Versus/Golf HD on ch. 794, Weather Channel HD on ch. 772 and WE will change from DTV service to Standard Service. In Mount Vernon we will launch ABC Family HD on ch.739, A&E HD on ch. 745, Animal Planet HD on ch. 786, Disney HD on ch. 737, Food Network HD on ch. 718, Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784, HGTV HD on ch. 752, History Channel HD on ch. 747, Lifetime Movies Network HD on ch. 765, Travel Channel HD on ch. 763, Toon Disney HD on ch. 787, and Versus/Golf HD on ch. 794.
> 
> Effective *May 1, 2008* in Brooklyn and Queens we will launch Fox News HD on ch. 744.


Progress...


----------



## bxojr

FrancesTheMute said:


> See, and that's complete bull**** if you ask me....ALL of their cable boxes and DVRs have cableCARDS in them now, so there's no reason why the Tivo shouldn't work with SDV channels.


It's not that simple, which is one reason why I think it's important to maintain the distinction between "CableCARDs" and "CableCARD hosts."

CableCARDs themselves have no problem with SDV. But the current spec for third-party CableCARD host devices (like TiVos) does not encompass two-way communication. That means that cable companies can build proprietary STBs with CableCARDs that are capable of accessing bidirectional services like SDV, but third-party manufacturers like TiVo cannot.

Even if the spec allowed it, there's no practical way TiVo could do it, because of the absence of a standard. There are multiple different proprietary systems in use by different cable companies, so a TiVo that worked with one cable system would not work with another. The cable company doesn't have that problem, because they only have to supply STBs for their own system.


----------



## TracerBullet

I woke up this morning to find that all my cable channels, except for what comes through when you have basic cable, were gone. This happened once before about six months ago, and I had to get TiVo on the phone with Time Warner to get them to rehit the cards. Argh!


----------



## 59er

TracerBullet said:


> I woke up this morning to find that all my cable channels, except for what comes through when you have basic cable, were gone. This happened once before about six months ago, and I had to get TiVo on the phone with Time Warner to get them to rehit the cards. Argh!


When that happened to me, I was told by TWC to just unplug and reboot. I rebooted without unplugging, and the problem was fixed instantly (if you call 5 minutes to reboot "instantly!").


----------



## bobcounter

Aloha,
I just got my TiVo HD yesterday and when I called the Oahu Hawaii TWC office today they told me they do not offer HD content on their CableCards here. Does anyone have any experience with this or suggest people I should contact?
thanks!


----------



## GiantsFan24

bobcounter said:


> Aloha,
> I just got my TiVo HD yesterday and when I called the Oahu Hawaii TWC office today they told me they do not offer HD content on their CableCards here. Does anyone have any experience with this or suggest people I should contact?
> thanks!


The problem is Switched Digital Video. OTW moved many of their channels (including most HD channels) to SDV last year. Tivos with cablecards (Tivo HD and S3) cannot tune SDV channels. There are detailed discussions of the issue at (1) TWC Hawaii moving all HD to SDV: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=364085 (2) S3's in Hawaii?: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=321119 and (3) SDV FAQ: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357703

In a nutshell, what Oceanic told you is not 100% correct -- you can receive the local HD broadcasts (Fox, NBC, CBS, ABS, PBS) and any subscription channels with HD that you may subscribe to (HBO-HD, MAX-HD, Showtime-HD, etc.) But you cannot get any other HD channels like HDNET, ESPN-HD, etc. So if all you want is local channels, you can call OTW back and insist that they schedule a cablecard install. Depending on the rep you get on the phone this might be easy, or it might be a pain. They are obligated to give you the cablecards if you want them, but not all CS reps know that. But if you want the other HD channels, you'll have to use their DVR for now.

The situation will ultimately be resolved (pun intended) by the Tuning Resolver. This will be a USB add-on that will allow Tivos to use SDV channels. But it's still awhile off -- how far off is the subject of countless other threads, esp. the SDV FAQ.

We all feel your pain.


----------



## poisonpill

Hello all. I currently have TWC in NYC and the Explorer 8300HDC box. This thing is atrocious. Really just plain garbage.

I'm wondering a) what's the process for going tivo? and b) is it really worth it?

From reading, I realize I need to go cablecards, but then I would lose HBO on-demand right? How is the tivo HD series 3 box? Fast? It's definitely a big change to go from the TWC box to a $500-600+ tivo.


Thanks.


----------



## mrobold

ehchan said:


> Just wanted to report a successful cablecard installation in Costa Mesa, CA. I made sure to call CS to leave notes on my work order for the installer to bring lots of M-Cards, and he did just that. Luckily, the first one he installed worked great, and I had all my channels within 10 minutes of his calling in the codes. The guy seemed to know what he was doing with the Tivo, even though he was a contractor, so I consider myself lucky. I only wish we had the same lineup as D*, but after they screwed my family with their draconian contract policy, i'm not dealing with them again. Tivo works great for me! (phew!)
> 
> Ed


I don't suppose you have the name of that contractor handy do you? I've had 3 different techs out here with 6 different cable cards, and have yet to get a working installation.


----------



## FrancesTheMute

I had a successful CC install in San Diego, CA with Time Warner Cable. Guy showed up, had an M-Card, even though the girl on the phone when I set up the appointment was *very* sure that they didn't have M-Cards. Tech popped it into the Tivo, called up the office, read off a few numbers and everything was working fine. I redid the guided setup after he left. All was good for about an hour or so and then everything went gray on the screen. I couldn't change to any channels and even the Tivo home screen was all gray in the background. I noticed a connection was in progress, took a really long time to load the data. After the connection was done, everything was still all gray, so I did a reboot and everything was good after that. I can get all the HD channels my provider has, including the new DiscoveryHD and HistoryHD, but I've noticed that a LOT of channels aren't showing up right on the guide. I get a "to be announced" for the program information, but the shows display fine. This is also happening on a lot of non-HD channels, mostly the ones around the regular Discovery and History channels. Probably a total of 15 to 20 channels are like this. I'm guessing this has something to do with SDV. Does anyone think there's anything I can do about this? call TWC and have them do something on their end? This kinda sucks because a lot of the channels that I would want to record stuff on I can't because it's not pulling down any program information. Good thing I kept my TWC HD-DVR so I can still record those shows.


----------



## FrancesTheMute

poisonpill said:


> Hello all. I currently have TWC in NYC and the Explorer 8300HDC box. This thing is atrocious. Really just plain garbage.
> 
> I'm wondering a) what's the process for going tivo? and b) is it really worth it?
> 
> From reading, I realize I need to go cablecards, but then I would lose HBO on-demand right? How is the tivo HD series 3 box? Fast? It's definitely a big change to go from the TWC box to a $500-600+ tivo.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, you would lose HBO on demand and ALL other on-demand channels, as there's no way for the Tivo to send the signal back to the cable company to order the show. See my post just above, I just got a TivoHD and I kept my 8300HDC (which is total crap, I agree).

To get a tivo you just need to buy the STB somewhere (best buy, circuit city, directly from tivo at tivo.com, etc) and hook it up to your TV. Then you go to tivo site and register the box and sign up for whichever plan you want (either monthly or a 1, 2, or 3 year in advance) Then you turn on the Tivo, go thru the guided setup (which is super easy) and then you have Tivo.

As for whether its worth it....that depends on the type of programming you watch. Since you mentioned HBO on demand, it seems like you like to watch a lot of on-demand type stuff, in which case, Tivo would not be worth it


----------



## 59er

You could always get a basic non-DVR box from TWC for the on-demand stuff.


----------



## spolebitski

voodooutt said:


> hey - just wondering how you are liking the TiVo so far? I'm in SE WI also and am really sick of the PoS SA8300 DVR and want to take the TiVo plunge
> 
> thanks.


I live in SE WI as well ... I have on order a TiVo HD and an appointment for cable cards in the new two weeks ... did you go through this process already?


----------



## spolebitski

obsidian said:


> In Waukesha, WI I just got done with a cable card install. The tech was only able to get a single stream card in slot 1 working. He had 2 other cards but couldn't get either to work in slot 2. Disappointing but they're sending another tech out friday so hopefully they can finish their job this time.


I live in SE WI ... how did this go for you? As you can see from my above post I have a TiVo HD on the way with an cable care appointment ... let me know if everything is working or what I am looking to avoid

Were you charged any fee's for the install (i was told 40 for the 1st card, 10 for the second card then was told 30 for the entire install now its down to 20) I can't wait for the bill and see how everything is billed


----------



## whatwhat

As an FYI, I recently did an activation with TWC with a TiVo HD with two cablecards. At first, only the HD network channels and those below 100 worked. After a call to tech support and a tech visit, they sent out another tech, this one from the head end. He took the two cable cards out of the TiVo and, one at a time, placed them in a cablecard equipped LCD TV. He then called in and had them hit the card (i.e. send the initial EMM). Once both cards had been hit, he placed them into the TiVo and called and asked them to send an "init" (his term) to each of the cards. As soon as the init hit each card the missing channels began working. This is the same procedure that had been tried with the cards in the TiVo to start with, however it had not worked until the initial "hit" was performed in the other TV, He could offer no explanation as to why it did not work in the TiVo, but in my area he was going to make the cablecard procedure going forward to be - 
1) issue cablecard to customer, enter cable card into into customer account
2) have a tech place the customer cards into a working cablecard system in their shop and have the initial EMM's sent
3) take the cards to the customer site, place them in the TiVo, and have the "init" messages sent.

At no time was any of the host ID information from my TiVo unit entered manually into their system, according to the tech that info is transmitted to their systems during the paring process. I have read the exact opposite, but that is what he said and it seemed to work in my situation.

I'm posting this only as an FYI, this is the procedure that got my TiVo working with dual cablecards on TWC. They were more than helpful in trying to get this to work, however everyone I spoke with said that anything with cablecards is tocuh-and-go... they have gotten everything to work eventually, but with each different system it is some other issue.

From my personal observation I suspect the TiVo is not properly sending the EMM's to the cablecards. To see the same cards perform properly in another unit during the initial configuration, then place those same cards into the TiVo and they start working seems to point at some interaction issue between the TiVo and the cablecards during the initial configuration.

I hope this info. proves useful to others in their efforts to get their TiVo's to work with cablecards with TWC. As for me, I am very pleased, the system works fantastic. I only hope that one day this can all be done without any tech support calls or truck rolls


----------



## CharlesH

whatwhat said:


> At first, only the HD network channels and those below 100 worked. After a call to tech support and a tech visit, they sent out another tech, this one from the head end. He took the two cable cards out of the TiVo and, one at a time, placed them in a cablecard equipped LCD TV. He then called in and had them hit the card (i.e. send the initial EMM). Once both cards had been hit, he placed them into the TiVo and called and asked them to send an "init" (his term) to each of the cards. As soon as the init hit each card the missing channels began working. This is the same procedure that had been tried with the cards in the TiVo to start with, however it had not worked until the initial "hit" was performed in the other TV, He could offer no explanation as to why it did not work in the TiVo, but in my area he was going to make the cablecard procedure going forward to be -
> 1) issue cablecard to customer, enter cable card into into customer account
> 2) have a tech place the customer cards into a working cablecard system in their shop and have the initial EMM's sent
> 3) take the cards to the customer site, place them in the TiVo, and have the "init" messages sent.
> 
> At no time was any of the host ID information from my TiVo unit entered manually into their system, according to the tech that info is transmitted to their systems during the paring process. I have read the exact opposite, but that is what he said and it seemed to work in my situation.


Since TiVos don't have the hardware to send information upstream, there is no way that host info could be sent during the pairing process. There are two different steps here. One is "authentication", that is, what channels will the cable card decrypt for the host. This step is independent of the host, and is based on what package of channels you have bought from your cable company. You can move a cablecard from one host to another, and the same channels will be authenticated.

The other step is "pairing" for copy protection, and is a digital-rights procedure to keep you from copying the content in a manner that the copyright holder doesn't want you to. This step is host-specific; moving a card from one host to another will break pairing. All cable systems use authentication, but not all use copy protection. As long as copy protection is not turned on, cards can be freely moved around, but when/if they turn on copy protection, then you won't be able to see the copy-protected programs.


----------



## cdeckert219

I contacted TWC San Diego (and was forwarded to their contractor) to install an M-Card in my 2nd TiVoHD. The support rep knew exactly what I was talking about...he's had a TiVo for years. Tech showed up with an M-card and had it installed in about 2 minutes. He wrote down the requisite numbers and warned me that he'd had trouble getting anyone to answer back at the office all day. He asked if it was okay to leave and call me back as soon as he successfully connected. I agreed. He called back about an hour later and said everything should be fine. I checked it out and everything is working fine (I'm getting all the channels that I'm supposed to be getting).

Update to what I reported earlier--I now receive both DiscoveryHD and HistoryHD on both boxes. It doesn't list any programming info for these channels, though. Go figure!


----------



## spolebitski

obsidian said:


> In Waukesha, WI I just got done with a cable card install. The tech was only able to get a single stream card in slot 1 working. He had 2 other cards but couldn't get either to work in slot 2. Disappointing but they're sending another tech out friday so hopefully they can finish their job this time.


Do you know if you had a s-card or a m-card installed?


----------



## MicahG

I'm in Huntington Beach, CA (Orange County)

I have 2 technicians here and they are trying to install 2 M-cards on my TivoHD box. I put the Tivo Instructions in front of the both of them read to them and even showed them that we only need 1 M-card. Will it even work with 2 M-cards?? I'll give you an update when they are done...so maybe you'll hear from me in a week or so ;o)

(Contracted tech's who don't speak english very well)


----------



## ksboy21

Time Warner in KC has informed me that throughout the rest of the year, I will continue to see programming drop off from my cablecards as they no longer support cable card technology in this area. They refuse to service their cable cards, and they will not give any support when I have cable card issues. They said that on Feburary 1st, 2009, I must give back all my cable cards and go with their boxes, or I will not receive any programming.


----------



## spolebitski

Why on feb 1st 2009 will you have to give up your cable cards ... does this mandate from the fcc expire in 2009


----------



## MicahG

MicahG said:


> I'm in Huntington Beach, CA (Orange County)
> 
> I have 2 technicians here and they are trying to install 2 M-cards on my TivoHD box. I put the Tivo Instructions in front of the both of them read to them and even showed them that we only need 1 M-card. Will it even work with 2 M-cards?? I'll give you an update when they are done...so maybe you'll hear from me in a week or so ;o)
> 
> (Contracted tech's who don't speak english very well)


So here's my update. 1.5 hours. The dude decided to give up on trying to get the 2nd M-card to work. So he just left the 1st one in haha. I've restarted the box and went through the Setup Guide again. When I was done, however, it said I needed to go through the Setup Guide AGAIN. I decided to check out what stations I got, and I think I am missing some. I am now going through the Setup Guide again. Maybe I'll try a reset? I checked out a couple local HD channels and I wasn't impressed, so I'm hoping that it wasn't actually HD feed. We'll see if I end up needing to call another tech out or not.

Would they let me reauthorize the M-card since I have it in the box?


----------



## MicahG

cableguy763 said:


> When your channels pop up and shows the cable card id, it means your card is not paired. Is charlotte using SA or Moto? If it's SA, check the CP screen and see if it says "Waiting for CP Auth" by the cp status. If so, your card is not paired. If it says "CP Auth Received", you aren't subscribed to the particular package that channel is on. This might not be your fault, but a call to the cable co is needed either way.


Cableguy,

Is it possible to get the card paired over the phone by yourself? I've called TW twice and now they want to roll another truck. I checked my CP status and it says "Waiting for CP Auth"

All the local channels work but not TNTHD, ESPNHD, etc.

I'd rather not have to wait on another truck...

UPDATE: So i've checked some other settings and I was getting EMM's at first, but now it's at 0. CP Info - i'm still at "Waiting for CP Auth" but my Verify Key Status is "OK." The other thing I kind of wonder is, there are 2 numbers on my M-card (SA). I found out only one of them is in the system at TW. I wonder if the tech called in the wrong number? Anyone else have a SA m-card?


----------



## cableguy763

It sounds like they do not have your card paired correctly. Technically, this should not require a truck roll. You have all the parts necessary to get your cards working. I cannot speak for your area, but try giving tech support a call with your host id and cable card id ready.


----------



## MicahG

hey cableguy,

Ya, I've called the tech support around 4 times and I think they are tired of me calling. =\
I've double checked all the info with them and they have it all down. There's 2 numbers on my M-card and they only have one of them in the system, I tried to talk them into trying to switch the number, but they said then they'd need to get me a whole new card. They've got a truck scheduled for friday morn. sigh... Any ideas on what I might be able to say or do tomorrow? or should i just wait it out...


----------



## cableguy763

MicahG said:


> hey cableguy,
> 
> Ya, I've called the tech support around 4 times and I think they are tired of me calling. =\
> I've double checked all the info with them and they have it all down. There's 2 numbers on my M-card and they only have one of them in the system, I tried to talk them into trying to switch the number, but they said then they'd need to get me a whole new card. They've got a truck scheduled for friday morn. sigh... Any ideas on what I might be able to say or do tomorrow? or should i just wait it out...


I think you are just going to have to wait it out . This time, do not let them leave until all of your channels are working.


----------



## realityboy

Can anyone in the Dayton area confirm that they can receive 722 (abc), 745 (fox), 746 (mytv), and/or 125 (fox reality)with a cablecard? I had a fourth tech out today, and he says that these have been changed to SDV. I don't want to believe him since I can get 722, 745, and 746 just fine if I hook the line to my tv without a cablecard. Also, why would it take 4 attempts before they told me this? These are heavily watched channels so it wouldn't make sense to change it, and also someone else would surely have noticed.


----------



## Brainuser

SE Wisconsin install today. Came late. I had asked for someone experienced in TiVo. The guy had never installed TiVo. I asked for M-Cards. He didn't know what I was talking about. End result. 4 hours of my day wasted and no TiVo yet. They are returning on Saturday.

By the way. How do you tell the difference between an S card and an M Card?


----------



## SER71

*By the way. How do you tell the difference between an S card and an M Card?*

When you insert the card into the slot it will say on your TV screen which type of card has been inserted.


----------



## TracerBullet

Argh, this is really frustrating. I've been losing channels for a day here, two days there. I thought they were back again, but this morning they were gone AGAIN. I'm not doing anything- whenever I decide to call, I check first, and the channels are back.

TWC NYC is getting ready to roll out a bunch of new HD channels at the end of the month- could this just be them changing stuff around? It's really driving me insane.


----------



## 59er

TracerBullet, I haven't been having any problems with TWC in Manhattan.


----------



## spolebitski

Brainuser said:


> SE Wisconsin install today. Came late. I had asked for someone experienced in TiVo. The guy had never installed TiVo. I asked for M-Cards. He didn't know what I was talking about. End result. 4 hours of my day wasted and no TiVo yet. They are returning on Saturday.
> 
> By the way. How do you tell the difference between an S card and an M Card?


My appointment is for wednesday ... i hope the techs in se wi will have an understanding of installing the cards into the tivo hd ... got my tivo hd today ran guided setup got it all ready ... think i'm off to get an hd ota attenna to see what channels


----------



## spolebitski

I was told today that TWC SE WI did not support m-cards but the engineers are working on this to solve the problem so they can "offer the best possible service to all their customers"


----------



## bobrt6676

realityboy said:


> Can anyone in the Dayton area confirm that they can receive 722 (abc), 745 (fox), 746 (mytv), and/or 125 (fox reality)with a cablecard? I had a fourth tech out today, and he says that these have been changed to SDV. I don't want to believe him since I can get 722, 745, and 746 just fine if I hook the line to my tv without a cablecard. Also, why would it take 4 attempts before they told me this? These are heavily watched channels so it wouldn't make sense to change it, and also someone else would surely have noticed.


I have 2 S-Cards in a TivoHD in the Dayton market. I receive 722,745 (local HD channels) that TWC brags about local HD for free. I also receive 746 and 125. Also, I receive 751,752,754,755,756,757,760,762,763,764,765,and the new 768.


----------



## realityboy

Thank You! I've tried to tell them that I should be getting these channels. I can get all the others you list including the new 768 just not 722, 745, 746, or 125. Those first three are broadcast stations and very unlikely to be SDV. Also coincidentally, I work for Sinclair broadcasting which broadcasts abc22/fox45 and mytv dayton so I can get practically every channel y'know except for the 3 I work at.

Does anyone think it could be a signal problem or does it have to be a remapping problem? I can receive these with the QAM tuner in the Tivo if I take out the cablecards. Are the cablecards more sensitive to signal strength than the QAM tuner?

I had 2 s-cards which worked fine for a year or so then they swapped those for 2 more s-cards. Same problem. So now, I have 2 m-cards. So I don't think the problem lies with the cards.


----------



## gamo62

Just get new cards. and if you have a TivoHD, then get 1 M card.


----------



## realityboy

This is the 3rd set of cards...and it is a series 3 so 2 m-cards.


----------



## MicahG

Second truck rolled up, this time it's an actual Time Warner guy! Who...is a jerk. The first thing he said was, "So you like paying more money?"

He at least seems like he knows what he's doing. The only bummer is, he rebooted the tivo box, and now it saying it's preparing the service update which could take up to an hour, possibly longer... bah.

He did call in the host id and cable card number, but it sounds like they might have been switched?

I'm almost tempted to tell him to leave, because he doesn't even want to be here, and he has a 3-hour wire job he has to do next.


----------



## eolson

In Milwaukee. Have the infamous "Updating firmware card 1" endless loop on TiVo 3 since 9am or so in the morning (it's now 11pm.) Time-Warner says reboot... then take cards to store... store orders truck roll.

On the TiVo side, TiVo has a poor interface around CableCard. It does not let you read the diagnostic messages (black screen with CC text) undisturbed. Once in "Guided Setup" Tivo likes to suddenly take over and go back to infinite "Updating firmware" loop while you are reading a CC message. 

About once per hour, the update would quit and I would get 30 seconds of TV (HD channel or other.) Then the update would take over again. It's not doing that now though, since I took the cards out to take to the store and put them back in.

Was running ok for 1 year on 2 SA cards dated 2005 and 2006.

I have had below-minimum signal strength on Internet for 3 weeks - wonder if it's related to the download difficulty.


----------



## TracerBullet

My cablecards keep losing authorization (I think). Every time I call to get a hit on the cards or the channels come back on their own (which happens), within 24 hours, I lose most channels again. It's almost as though Time Warner is sending my cablecards authorization to only display the most basic cable package available, and it's incredibly aggravating. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## robojerk

> Dear XXXXXXX,
> 
> We know how excited you get whenever you watch your favorite show or movie in high definition. That's why we are constantly adding MORE and MORE HD channels to your lineup.
> 
> You'll enjoy more of your favorite sports, kids' shows, movies and special interest channels in high-definition. You also get HD On Demand, so you can watch your shows and movies in high-definition whenever you choose.
> 
> Time Warner Cable is the Home of FREE HD programming. We give you access to FREE local and sports channels in HD with no equipment to buy. Get ready to watch Food HD, HGTV HD, CNN HD, History HD, Discovery HD and MORE COMING SOON.
> 
> We will continue to update you as we add more HD channels. The list will keep on growing.
> 
> It's a pleasure to keep our commitment to you in delivering the best in entertainment to your home.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Your friends at Time Warner Cable


So ughhh, will my Tivo get these channels or am I still waiting in vain for a dongle?


----------



## Effinay

realityboy said:


> Thank You! I've tried to tell them that I should be getting these channels. I can get all the others you list including the new 768 just not 722, 745, 746, or 125. Those first three are broadcast stations and very unlikely to be SDV. Also coincidentally, I work for Sinclair broadcasting which broadcasts abc22/fox45 and mytv dayton so I can get practically every channel y'know except for the 3 I work at.
> 
> Does anyone think it could be a signal problem or does it have to be a remapping problem? I can receive these with the QAM tuner in the Tivo if I take out the cablecards. Are the cablecards more sensitive to signal strength than the QAM tuner?
> 
> I had 2 s-cards which worked fine for a year or so then they swapped those for 2 more s-cards. Same problem. So now, I have 2 m-cards. So I don't think the problem lies with the cards.


realityboy: I talked to a CSR at TW in Dayton and the lady told me that only the Spanish channels have been swithched to SDV so far in our area.

Did you have any issues with the cablecard installation when you first set up your TiVO? To start, they only brought one s-card. My cablecard sat there for over 6 hours yesterday doing a "Firmware upgrade." It never completed, and the 2 installers left (after being 4 hours late) before the installation was done. I gave up and pulled out the CC so I could at least watch regular cable.

I called customer service and they told me to just go to their Dayton Mall location and get a new cablecard. Well, I drove out there only to learn that they do not give customers the cablecards... ever. The guy behind the desk was kind of rude and gave me a look like I was stupid for even asking. They are sending another truck next week.

I just switched from DirecTV. The only reason was so that I could get HD programming and still use TiVo. I'm starting to think this was a bad decision, and may just give up on TiVo AND TimeWarner.


----------



## realityboy

No the initial installation went well. This actually happened when they merged their system with Cincinnati's. After much wasted time calling and getting techs that had no idea what the problem was, I did finally end up getting a lead tech that knew about this problem. The problem is with the cablecard mapping of these channels in my area, and the engineers are working on it although they have no estimation on when it will be finished. He wants me to check back in with him in a few weeks to see if any progress has been made.

I thought about switching to Directv and almost did it before I realized that I didn't have a phone line to plug into the receiver. For now, I picked up an outdoor antenna from Radio Shack to pull in the locals that I can not get from TW. If you live close enough, you probably will want to have an antenna for at least a few of the locals. Time Warner in Dayton does not offer either NBC (WDTN) or CW (WBDT) in HD at all.

However assuming you do not have the same issues I have here, the cablecards seem to work nicely. Mine worked for over a year before any problems at all. While the tech was here on Monday, he called another tech who had done a successful install in a TivoHD, and they had no problems with these channels so good luck.


----------



## spolebitski

Finally the day arrived for the "truck roll" install ... tech arrives not really knowing to do ... in his defense his job basically was to call twc with the cablecard numbers and host id number. He was unsure about installing these into a TiVo HD ... was told that these are to go into the tv. 

1st card worked with id numbers, 2nd card did not work
then
2nd card worked with id number, 1st card did not work (witched slots)
then
both cards worked
then
1st card authorized, 2nd card does not say that it is authorized

problem is that 1st cable card will receive, from what I can tell all the HD channels. 2nd cable card will not pick up the "hd package" (above your "free" hd channels they provide, may be different market to market).

Getting to be quitting time, 5:00 PM - Tech says it is up and running (I have mentioned that cable card does not say it is authorized. The tech said the channels are working it's not a subscription issue and I should contact TWC. So I call the number on the screen ... only to stay on the phone for 20 minutes ... was told that this is not a subscription issue but a cable card issue and a tech would need to be dispatched ... frustrating that the tech was out the door as fast as he could.

The tech did mention that an issue might be that i do not have a hd package, when I told the tech I did, the tech said well they did not authorize the hd package on the 2nd cable card

so question ... sounds like this might a way to double charge me for 2 hd packages (one on each cable card) ... anyone who has tivo hd and 2 cable cards are you double charged for the "hd package"?


----------



## Brainuser

Well, the Time Warner technicians (2 of them) came out to install the cable cards in my SE Wisconsin (Waukesha) TiVo HD. As others have experienced, Cable Card 1 is authorized and gets channels (including the HD channels), Cable Card 2 (both are S Cards) does not authorize and gets no channels. The TW guys went back and forth with HQ and the card seems to be paired at their end. We rebooted 5 times, but the card would not pair. We switched cards and repaired them, and the card in slot 1 worked, but the card in slot 2 would not authorize. TW is flummoxed and spoke to the TiVo tech by phone. The TiVo people say it is a cable issue. the cable guys can't figure out what more they can do. They think that since they switched cards and the card in slot 2 never works, that it somehow must be a hardware problem. TiVo swears that it is not, but cannot offer up an explanation why the switched card would work.
If It doesn't connect by tomorrow, it gets moved up to a Tier 3 Tech. I was told in this case, TW would call TiVo and work out the problem.


----------



## aktick

Sounds like pricing is different from area to area? I'm getting my brother an HDTV and probably an HD Tivo to replace his S2 Tivo, and wondering if it's worth getting cable cards...he's in Oshkosh, WI, and he has the basic non-digital Time Warner cable package now. Is there just a basic package he can get to keep his current base package and just add HD locals or something like that? How much would the most basic HD deal generally cost for cable cards?

I've never dealt with Time Warner and know it's always been a hassle for him in the past, just trying to see what the options are before I throw this new TV and Tivo on him. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Effinay

aktick - you can get locals in HD OTA for free (assuming they are broadcasting in HD). Just get an antenna for the ToVo HD. No change to your brother's cable lineup would be necessary.


----------



## Effinay

realityboy, can you recommend a good antenna to get the locals on my TiVo HD?


----------



## spolebitski

Brainuser said:


> Well, the Time Warner technicians (2 of them) came out to install the cable cards in my SE Wisconsin (Waukesha) TiVo HD. As others have experienced, Cable Card 1 is authorized and gets channels (including the HD channels), Cable Card 2 (both are S Cards) does not authorize and gets no channels. The TW guys went back and forth with HQ and the card seems to be paired at their end. We rebooted 5 times, but the card would not pair. We switched cards and repaired them, and the card in slot 1 worked, but the card in slot 2 would not authorize. TW is flummoxed and spoke to the TiVo tech by phone. The TiVo people say it is a cable issue. the cable guys can't figure out what more they can do. They think that since they switched cards and the card in slot 2 never works, that it somehow must be a hardware problem. TiVo swears that it is not, but cannot offer up an explanation why the switched card would work.
> If It doesn't connect by tomorrow, it gets moved up to a Tier 3 Tech. I was told in this case, TW would call TiVo and work out the problem.


my issue was that slot one authorized and slot two could view channels (500 level) but not the "HD Package" (ESPN2, TBS, TNT I think). Slot two's card was not authorized (or authorization received, which you should see on the cable card menu). My case all the switching from card 1 to slot 1 to slot 2 back to slot 1 back to slot 2 etc they had the wrong cablecard numbers and host id's. They should check these numbers first just to fix any simple numerical problems. The second tech fixed this issue quick.

When is your next tech appointment? This weekend, next week?

I really doubt there is an issue with the card slot.

can you view all hd channels on card 1, can you view any hd channels on card 2?

I can help you trouble shoot a bit more if you private message me.


----------



## spolebitski

aktick said:


> Sounds like pricing is different from area to area? I'm getting my brother an HDTV and probably an HD Tivo to replace his S2 Tivo, and wondering if it's worth getting cable cards...he's in Oshkosh, WI, and he has the basic non-digital Time Warner cable package now. Is there just a basic package he can get to keep his current base package and just add HD locals or something like that? How much would the most basic HD deal generally cost for cable cards?
> 
> I've never dealt with Time Warner and know it's always been a hassle for him in the past, just trying to see what the options are before I throw this new TV and Tivo on him. Thanks for any help.


I think he would need to bump up to the digital package and rent s-cards for (~$3.10 per card). If he is going to have a hdtv and get a tivo hd it is worth it. The HD Package is ~$6.95 and gets your some more than just the basic "free" local channels.

These prices are approximates - based on SE WIS (Milwaukee)


----------



## spolebitski

Effinay said:


> aktick - you can get locals in HD OTA for free (assuming they are broadcasting in HD). Just get an antenna for the ToVo HD. No change to your brother's cable lineup would be necessary.


OTA is great and uncompressed however 3 shows this week were partials because of loss signal using the HD Antenna ...

I would trust OTA for shows I was watching live so I could fix any problems that arrise with tuning.

This problems could be due to a $20 HD Antenna ... maybe its not good enough


----------



## aktick

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll just get him a decent OTA antenna for now, I know that's kind of trial and error until you find one that works good, but I don't want him to think he has to get the HD package from TW if he doesn't want to. Plus he probably doesn't want to deal with TW installers now (which sounds like it can be pretty annoying based on this thread).

spolebitski - are the problems with Tivo HD and OTA shows not recording widespread? I've been getting my locals in HD OTA for 4 years now (first with a DirecTV HD-Tivo, now with DirecTV's HD-DVR) and have never had a single problem with an OTA show not recording (and I record way more shows than I care to admit ). Just curious if it's a known issue...sorry for cluttering the thread with non-TW talk, I'll ask in my other thread.


----------



## realityboy

Effinay said:


> realityboy, can you recommend a good antenna to get the locals on my TiVo HD?


Not really, I picked up a $50 one from Radio Shack. Pretty much just went for whatever was on the shelf since I live <4 miles from the towers. Antenneweb.org is a good place to start, and if you go to the AVS forum. There is a thread for the Dayton area, and the guys over there are very knowledgable. If you happen to have an old antenna from before having satellite, I would try that or even an indoor antenna.


----------



## Enforcer

Wanted to give my two cents here. Im in San Antonio and use TWC. When I called to make an appt to get my cable cards installed they told me it was gonna cost $52 for the truck roll. I was kinda mad about this but hey, what are you gonna do? So that night i took the TWC dvr's back and the nice person at the TWC store told me that the TWC store on 410 and Blanco will give me a cable card for installation. No need for a truck roll. So, the next morning i went there and sure enough, they gave me an M card. I took that baby home, installed it in the TivoHD and I received partial success. I could get the local HD tier, but none of the other HD channels. I must say, the TWC rep on the phone was awesome. He insisted on staying on the phone the entire time during my CC install. We were on the phone for about 45 minutes. After he tried several things and talked to several people, I still wasnt getting anything other than the local HD. Now I know about SDV in San Antonio, but there were still a few HD channels that were black. After he tried everything he knew, he made a truck roll appointment. I had read all the Tivo faq's and I tried to tell him it was billing/acct issue, but that didnt seem to help. About 2 hours after hanging up, another really nice guy from TWC called and asked me about the situation. I explained to him the problem and he said he recognized the problem. The CC wasnt authorized properly to see those other HD channels. He did his thing and bam. Im watching HD channels (well, the non-sdv ones anyway). 

So if you live in San Antonio, you can pick up the cards and do the install. And there shoudnt be a need for a truck roll. 

Love Tivo, its my first and I can't understand why it took me so many years to get it.


----------



## Jimbo713

Enforcer -

Great news and encouraging news for me. A truck is rolling out tomorow *Wed) to install my M-Card and the Triple Play from TWC. I'll expect nothing but the same result!


----------



## Rayd8tor

Jimbo713 said:


> Enforcer -
> 
> Great news and encouraging news for me. A truck is rolling out tomorow *Wed) to install my M-Card and the Triple Play from TWC. I'll expect nothing but the same result!


I'm in SA as well. Had my TivoHD up and running on one M-card for a little over a month now. Install was pretty painless, although I asked about picking up the card myself as well, and was told that they had to roll a truck with it, but I did not get charged at all for the trip. I have all the FREE HD channels they boast which is the networks and PBS, but the others I'm sorely missing. I'll be glad when this tuning resolver makes it's way to SA. Has anyone heard anything official from TWC about it, or when they might possibly be offering it?


----------



## Brainuser

So 3 cards have been tried in slot 2, but none are getting authorized. Card 1 works fine and can record, and see HD channels.


----------



## Jimbo713

Rayd8tor said:


> I have all the FREE HD channels they boast which is the networks and PBS, but the others I'm sorely missing.


What's THIS all about? You get ONLY local channels? Because you're not supposd to get any others OR you CAN"T get any others?


----------



## Enforcer

Jimbo713 said:


> What's THIS all about? You get ONLY local channels? Because you're not supposd to get any others OR you CAN"T get any others?


Well, you get a few HD channels other than Local and PBS, but not many. The page that TWC has that shows what channels you will NOT get is badly outdated. So dont be surprised when you dont get more channels than you get. San Antonio is an SDV area and alot of the HD channels are providing using SDV.


----------



## T-Shee

FYI, 
TWC in New York City - Manhattan - the following new HD stations were added 4/30/08. (Time Warner Manhattan South).

CNN HD on ch.710
Food Network HD on ch. 750 
HGTV HD on ch. 764
Hallmark Movie Channel HD on ch. 784
Animal Planet HD on ch. 786 
Versus/Golf HD on 794 

Travel Channel HD on ch. 788 (per TWC memo) didn't happen.

I still don't have the Guide Info for any of these yet - "To Be Announced" is all that's showing.


----------



## Rayd8tor

Enforcer said:


> Well, you get a few HD channels other than Local and PBS, but not many. The page that TWC has that shows what channels you will NOT get is badly outdated. So dont be surprised when you dont get more channels than you get. San Antonio is an SDV area and alot of the HD channels are providing using SDV.


Right. If you subscribe to the HD teir you get a "Few" more HD channels, but not all of the ones listed as most of them are now SDV. Since the ones missing are the ones I most want I just dropped the HD teir and now just get the FREE ones they provide, which are the major networks and PBS. Those are not SDV as of now. The tuning resolver will fix all this when it is available. At that time I'll have TWC turn back on the full HD package again.


----------



## Effinay

ok.. so they finally send another guy out to install the cablecards in my TiVoHD (again). The first question out of his mouth was "Is your TiVo the one with the CableCards in the back or in the front?" I told him it was a TiVo HD, so they get installed in the front. Then he whips out a brand new MCard!

SWEET! This guy has actually set up TiVos before and knows exactly what to do. He brought extra cards (both M and S) in case I had an S3 or if one of the other cards were bad. After 20 minutes and 2 phone calls he had me up and running. From what I could tell, this guy actually worked for TimeWarner (not a contractor that they usually send to do the installations). 

I've got all my locals and some other HD channels. "The Universe" on HistoryHD is amazing!


----------



## Cainebj

T-Shee said:


> FYI,
> TWC in New York City - Manhattan - the following new HD stations were added 4/30/08. (Time Warner Manhattan South).


TWC NYC also sent out a press release that there would be additional HD stations by the end of the year (finally!)

ALSO big NYC news - the city reached an agreement yesterday to offer a cable TV contract to Verizon FIOS which means FINALLY there will be some NYC competition for TWC and hopefully we'll start to see some price reductions and special offers to keep us from switching over...


----------



## Cainebj

P.S. - I just don't understand TWC's HD lineup. 
Now we have the basics, half a dozen sports channels, food, house, animal yet none of the good stuff like Sci-Fi, Discovery, Bravo and stations I would actually watch.

I mean c'mon - who wants Golf in HD?
(OK i'm sure someone does but seriously...)


----------



## 59er

My new NYC HD channels showed up at midnight, all as "To Be Announced," but as soon as I forced a connection the guide info was already there.

As for the press release, they said we would have 100 HD channels by the end of 2008 -- and no mention of SDV (but no promise that it won't be SDV, of course).


----------



## Firekite

Cainebj said:


> I mean c'mon - who wants Golf in HD?
> (OK i'm sure someone does but seriously...)


Consider the demographic. People who will watch professional golf are, more often than not, going to to be capable and generally expecting to watch it in HD. That said, I think the Sci-Fi channel would make a lot of sense, too.


----------



## mklitt

So I have had my Tivo HD Series 3 for a year or more in San Antonio with Time Warner Cable and things went fine. Recently most of my HD channels stopped recording on Tivo. I was adding TW Digital phone and DSL(turbo), so I asked the sales persons to add a service call and send out two cable cards as there must be a cable card problem.

The cable guy shows up to install all my new stuff, but has no clue he is to make a service call. He has no cable cards and does not know from cable cards. (Off topic but he would not give me an updated channel listing, mine was a year old, because I was not "upgrading" the TV, only adding digital phone and Road Runner. )

Today another cable guy comes with cards. Calls a cable buddy to come over. Calls another cable buddy! I have three trucks outside. 

I am helping, looking on Tivo. Nothing works. Finally about 3 hours later Cable Guy #1 tells me my Tivo HD does not get the HD channels because TWC has gone to "switched digital video."

So my expensive Tivo HD DVR can record ESPN and the local stations. Funny how they did not make ESPN switched . .. .

NO Discovery, NO National Geographic, NO ESPN2, NO History Channel 

NO RECORDING DEADLIEST CATCH IN HD, which is how I "discovered" this problem.

They did not even tell their own tech people! That's cost productive to send out a tech for three hours. He says not many people have Tivo HD. Well they won't now! How would you like to install cable cards in a new Tivo HD and then demonstrate to the homeower that they can see and record 4 HD channels.

If I had another option here, I would take it! I called Grande, but they are not in my area. I had one of the satellites but I don't think it was very Tivo friendly and I never got reception when it stormed. I dropped them after they gave me three boxes in a row that did not work.

TWC gave me a DVR free for six months, so now I have to use their %^$# DVR to record in HD. 

They better get this sorted out in six months. I understand a tuner will fix it, but the tuner is being developed. It had better be quick and had better be free and I hope that Tivo is talking hard to Time Warner because they are being undermined here.

I had not notification whatsover of this "switching" but you better believe I feel switched and I wish I could switch. I have 60 days to get out of the Time Warner contract if anyone has any good ideas. My zip is 78260.

Anyone else upset about this in San Antonio?


----------



## Enforcer

mklitt said:


> So I have had my Tivo HD Series 3 for a year or more in San Antonio with Time Warner Cable and things went fine. Recently most of my HD channels stopped recording on Tivo. I was adding TW Digital phone and DSL(turbo), so I asked the sales persons to add a service call and send out two cable cards as there must be a cable card problem.
> 
> The cable guy shows up to install all my new stuff, but has no clue he is to make a service call. He has no cable cards and does not know from cable cards. (Off topic but he would not give me an updated channel listing, mine was a year old, because I was not "upgrading" the TV, only adding digital phone and Road Runner. )
> 
> Today another cable guy comes with cards. Calls a cable buddy to come over. Calls another cable buddy! I have three trucks outside.
> 
> I am helping, looking on Tivo. Nothing works. Finally about 3 hours later Cable Guy #1 tells me my Tivo HD does not get the HD channels because TWC has gone to "switched digital video."
> 
> So my expensive Tivo HD DVR can record ESPN and the local stations. Funny how they did not make ESPN switched . .. .
> 
> NO Discovery, NO National Geographic, NO ESPN2, NO History Channel
> 
> NO RECORDING DEADLIEST CATCH IN HD, which is how I "discovered" this problem.
> 
> They did not even tell their own tech people! That's cost productive to send out a tech for three hours. He says not many people have Tivo HD. Well they won't now! How would you like to install cable cards in a new Tivo HD and then demonstrate to the homeower that they can see and record 4 HD channels.
> 
> If I had another option here, I would take it! I called Grande, but they are not in my area. I had one of the satellites but I don't think it was very Tivo friendly and I never got reception when it stormed. I dropped them after they gave me three boxes in a row that did not work.
> 
> TWC gave me a DVR free for six months, so now I have to use their %^$# DVR to record in HD.
> 
> They better get this sorted out in six months. I understand a tuner will fix it, but the tuner is being developed. It had better be quick and had better be free and I hope that Tivo is talking hard to Time Warner because they are being undermined here.
> 
> I had not notification whatsover of this "switching" but you better believe I feel switched and I wish I could switch. I have 60 days to get out of the Time Warner contract if anyone has any good ideas. My zip is 78260.
> 
> Anyone else upset about this in San Antonio?


There is a whole thead on SDV. Do a search of the forums and its there. And unfortunately for you and I, we live in a TWC area that uses it. I wasn't too pleased about the HD channels, but I knew about SDV before I bought my TivoHD. Lets hope that Tivo adddress this issue sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jimbo713

Yep - I had installers at the house four hours trying to get two s-card to work. No success - an MCard is on the way today. But, leaving DirecTV (with 100 HD channels and a working DVR) to save a ton of money with an HDTiVo and have only a handful of HD - I have to wonder. But, I'll deal with it - the savings is the trade-off.

I did speak to a "head-end" tech during the installation about SDV and he did say that they are working on getting cablecards (specifically FOR TiVo) and SDV to "talk" to each other. No time-line, though.


----------



## cab2

definately check out the SDV threads. I'm in austin and in the same boat as you folks. I'm not sure about the San A. line up, but Austin has a TON of the SDV channels. I've now done the research I needed to do, and will be switching to Directv shortly. Yes, the Tuning Adaptor is coming, but it sure as heck doesn't look like it will be available in Q2 of this year. For me, switching to DTV, getting more HD, and saving a few bucks, means I'm leaving TWC. I love Tivo and have been with them since they first started, but TWC screwed me with making all their stuff SDV. I needed to see an actual DTV hddvr, and play with their interface. Its certainly no tivo, but it's not as bad as I had prepared myself it would be. I played with my buddies setup last weekend. All thats left to do is to see what deals are available now for new DTV customers and make the call. I don't see this as Tivo's fault, I see it as a TWC problem. I understand their reasoning for doing what they did, but I'm paying for channels I can't get. To me, that's just wrong.


----------



## Jimbo713

- and does anybody have the accurate list of channels that are SDV on TWC, San Antonio? Those you can't get with a cable card?


----------



## Firekite

mklitt said:


> I have 60 days to get out of the Time Warner contract if anyone has any good ideas. My zip is 78260.


Oof. Why did you set up a contract? Refuse to do so. Tell them that a lack of a contract is the primary reason why you're even talking to them. They'll still work with you.



> Anyone else upset about this in San Antonio?


All of us are in the same boat as you, unfortunately for everyone involved. See the SDV FAQ thread for more info.


----------



## mklitt

Jimbo713 said:


> - and does anybody have the accurate list of channels that are SDV on TWC, San Antonio? Those you can't get with a cable card?


The channel line up dated March 2008 has a red box next to certain channels indicating "Channels not available with Cable Card technology." That includes some on demand channels too, but that must be an error. They should all be marked that way. No on demand channel works with the cable cards. As I understand it, that would not be possible. I have not tested this.

I count 47 HD channels (many are multiples of HBO, etc.) 28 are marked as not working and they are most of the good ones. National Geographic and Discovery are the two channels I most want in HD. They are not available.

Supposedly HBO works, but I have not tried it. I have not been messing with it, because I am so disgusted.

Some that work, I never heard of. HDNET?


----------



## mklitt

http://www.timewarnercable.com/SanAntonio/Products/Cable/cablecard/notwithcablecard.html

This is a list of San Antonio channels that do not work, but it doesn't list most of the stations I was unhappy about! The best way to see is get the new channel listing flyer as I mentioned above.


----------



## Jimbo713

I have the M-Card working now - after a second tech visit yesterday that lasted close to 9pm. 3 guys showed up so that the lead tech could demo cable card installation to the other two. But, the install failed and they had to leave - we had to get the kids to bed. So, today, I called TWC tech support, read them the numbers from the card, and BINGO! It's working.


----------



## abredt

One of my S-Cards died in my Series-3 - only showed Basic Cable. TW guy said it's a signal problem and started reconfiguring the splitters. I connected the input line to go directly into the TiVo to show him that it was a problem with the card. Other card worked fine. 

He went and got another card - this time an M-card that had to update its firmware for 40 minutes. I had to insist that one M-card would not be enough. 2 hours later another tech appeared and the first one left. He put in another M-card. Then the S-card died so he put in yet another M-card. 2 hours after that "we" finally got it working. In the process we rebooted TiVo, the router, and the cable modem. Have no idea what the solution really was.

What a mess!!!~ CB


----------



## Jimbo713

I saw ESPNNEWS show up on the HD guid over the weekend. In San Antonio, SDV?


----------



## Rayd8tor

mklitt said:


> http://www.timewarnercable.com/SanAntonio/Products/Cable/cablecard/notwithcablecard.html
> 
> This is a list of San Antonio channels that do not work, but it doesn't list most of the stations I was unhappy about! The best way to see is get the new channel listing flyer as I mentioned above.


This list is WAY outdated. It's missing alot of channels that are not available due to SDV.


----------



## Firekite

I imagine it would be via SDV, yes, Jimbo. I also noticed Fox News HD seems to be up and running. It's about time everything started moving to HD.


----------



## Jimbo713

FOX NEWS HD - ESPNHD - and all the others via SDV on TWC. Those channels I can't get because of the one-way cablecard. BTW, evryone I talk to at SA's TWC tells me that the "two-way" capability is very near (no specifics) and that those with cable-cards will be contacted when the SDV solution is available. They are sensitive to our plight. I'll be patient.


----------



## mklitt

Jimbo713 said:


> They are sensitive to our plight. I'll be patient.


At least you talked to someone who knows what it is all about! I worked my way up to a level three who comped me a station and thanked me for telling him about SDV (hadn't a clue) and about the cable card problem.

By my count I have now educated 6 of their staff . ..

Thank you for the encouraging news.


----------



## gkrodg00

Forgive the long post and if this has been reported previously.

I have both a Series3 Tivo and a Tivo HD that I use to receive OTA broadcasts and Dayton Time Warner Cable. Until today, I had cable cards installed only in the Series3. When ESPN2HD and the lineup change rolled out last year, I lost TNTHD, DiscoveryHD and have never been able to receive ESPN2HD nor any of the latest HD channels from TW (History, A&E, TBSHD, etc.). Apparently this was due to the switched-digital video protocols TW is using and its incompatibility with one-way cable cards. Although, I have continued to be able to receive all of the SD digital channels, ESPNHD, HDNET, HDNET Movies, Mojo, Universal HD. 

Monday, I finally capitulated and decided to get a non-DVR HD Time Warner box to plug-in to a separate input on my receiver solely to watch Reds games on the new Fox Sports HD channel. I rationalized $7/month for Reds in HD plus I would get TNTHD and TBSHD to watch NBA games in HD would be worth it.

I brought the box home from the new Time Warner store at the Dayton Mall. Initially, I plugged the coax from the wall into the TW box 'IN' and a coax from the 'OUT' to the Tivo in. I thought that might work but it did not. So then, I put a splitter in-line to each box. Had the TW box up and running, went back to the Tivo box to make sure it got its signal back and out of pure serendipity, I just tried 768 on the Tivo and EUREKA! It tuned it in. Tried ESPN2HD, HistoryHD, TNTHD, TBSHD, all of the TW HD lineup, tuned in whereas in the past it had not. These supposed SDV deployed channels were now being received. I thought maybe it was the new box that might be the reason, so I unplugged it. Channels still worked. Took the splitter out and took the wall coax straight to the Tivo. Channels still worked.

Called TW and tried to get an explanation for my good fortune and of course, no ideawhat I'm talking about. Emailed a contact at TW and he is checking with the 
engineers but haven't heard back yet. 

Scheduled cable card install on the TivoHD that until now I had just been running with OTA and analog TW and after I did the install myself I now proudly receive all of TW's HD lineup on both my Tivo boxes. technician (non-TW, indy contractory) greeted me with "I've never installed these before".

My other theory is that HD box that I did not have until Monday, when it was added to my account, "authorized" something and allowed these channels to tune in but that really makes no sense either. It could have been pure coincidence about the box as I have not tried to tune those channels in months. They would just tune a SD Preview channel and not the actual channel.

The TW SDV channels I should not be able to receive (unless they have quietly abandoned SDV) but I do, not that I'm complaining, I just want to understand what changed. Why would they move ALL of their HD channels off of SDV?

The supposed mythical Tuning Resolver that will allow 2-way functionality in these original 1-way cable card hardware coming out sometime this year after the cable companies and 3rd party manufacturers like Tivo came to an agreement, but I have not been holding my breath.

So my point for this long-winded post is: 

1) Any explanation for the change?

2) Notify Dayton area Time Warner Tivo owners

3) Annouce I have just a little less disdain for TW than I harbored prior to Monday.

22 Unique HD Channels I receive with combination of OTA + TW and the ability to DVR. 
(does not include: 3 duplicate PBS HD Channels, Duplicate CBS, ABC, Fox). 64.1 gets me non-national UK basketball games 

OTA-HD:
NBC (2.1)
CBS (7.1)
PBS (16.6)
ABC (22.1)
CW (26.1)
Fox (45.1)
WSTR (64.1)

Time Warner-HD
CBS (707)
PBS (714)
PBS (716)
ABC (722)
Fox (745)
CET (748)
A&E (750)
History (751)
TBS (752)
Food (753)
HGTV (754)
Discovery (755)
TNT (756)
NG (757)
MOJO (760)
Universal (761)
HDNET (762)
HDNET Movies (763)
ESPN2 (764)
ESPN (765)
Fox Sports Ohio (768)


----------



## BruceShultes

gkrodg00 said:


> I have both a Series3 Tivo and a Tivo HD that I use to receive OTA broadcasts and Dayton Time Warner Cable. Until today, I had cable cards installed only in the Series3. When ESPN2HD and the lineup change rolled out last year, I lost TNTHD, DiscoveryHD and have never been able to receive ESPN2HD nor any of the latest HD channels from TW (History, A&E, TBSHD, etc.). Apparently this was due to the switched-digital video protocols TW is using and its incompatibility with one-way cable cards. Although, I have continued to be able to receive all of the SD digital channels, ESPNHD, HDNET, HDNET Movies, Mojo, Universal HD.
> 
> Monday, I finally capitulated and decided to get a non-DVR HD Time Warner box to plug-in to a separate input on my receiver solely to watch Reds games on the new Fox Sports HD channel. I rationalized $7/month for Reds in HD plus I would get TNTHD and TBSHD to watch NBA games in HD would be worth it.
> 
> I brought the box home from the new Time Warner store at the Dayton Mall. Initially, I plugged the coax from the wall into the TW box 'IN' and a coax from the 'OUT' to the Tivo in. I thought that might work but it did not. So then, I put a splitter in-line to each box. Had the TW box up and running, went back to the Tivo box to make sure it got its signal back and out of pure serendipity, I just tried 768 on the Tivo and EUREKA! It tuned it in. Tried ESPN2HD, HistoryHD, TNTHD, TBSHD, all of the TW HD lineup, tuned in whereas in the past it had not. These supposed SDV deployed channels were now being received. I thought maybe it was the new box that might be the reason, so I unplugged it. Channels still worked. Took the splitter out and took the wall coax straight to the Tivo. Channels still worked.
> 
> Called TW and tried to get an explanation for my good fortune and of course, no ideawhat I'm talking about. Emailed a contact at TW and he is checking with the
> engineers but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Scheduled cable card install on the TivoHD that until now I had just been running with OTA and analog TW and after I did the install myself I now proudly receive all of TW's HD lineup on both my Tivo boxes. technician (non-TW, indy contractory) greeted me with "I've never installed these before".
> 
> My other theory is that HD box that I did not have until Monday, when it was added to my account, "authorized" something and allowed these channels to tune in but that really makes no sense either. It could have been pure coincidence about the box as I have not tried to tune those channels in months. They would just tune a SD Preview channel and not the actual channel.
> 
> The TW SDV channels I should not be able to receive (unless they have quietly abandoned SDV) but I do, not that I'm complaining, I just want to understand what changed. Why would they move ALL of their HD channels off of SDV?


This makes no sense to me either.

If it was just one channel, I would think it was because you already had it tuned on the TW box, it then became available on your local branch of the TW cable.

Since you can now receive them all on the Tivo boxes, the only other possible expanations I can think of are either there are now enough HD customers in your area, that TW made them available all the time and moved some SD ones back to SDV instead, or they were having problems with SDV and turned it off while trying to figure out the problem.

I would ask other Tivo owners in your area whether it now works for them as well, but first I would check whether you can still receive them now. As I understand SDV, channels are available on your local branch if requested by any customer on that branch until no one is requesting it and a different one is requested that needs room on your local branch.

I could easily be wrong, but I will post a link to this message on my local thread and see whether it makes sense to some local people who know a lot more about SDV than I do.


----------



## bobrt6676

gkrodg00 said:


> Forgive the long post and if this has been reported previously.
> 
> I have both a Series3 Tivo and a Tivo HD that I use to receive OTA broadcasts and Dayton Time Warner Cable. Until today, I had cable cards installed only in the Series3. When ESPN2HD and the lineup change rolled out last year, I lost TNTHD, DiscoveryHD and have never been able to receive ESPN2HD nor any of the latest HD channels from TW (History, A&E, TBSHD, etc.). Apparently this was due to the switched-digital video protocols TW is using and its incompatibility with one-way cable cards. Although, I have continued to be able to receive all of the SD digital channels, ESPNHD, HDNET, HDNET Movies, Mojo, Universal HD.
> 
> Monday, I finally capitulated and decided to get a non-DVR HD Time Warner box to plug-in to a separate input on my receiver solely to watch Reds games on the new Fox Sports HD channel. I rationalized $7/month for Reds in HD plus I would get TNTHD and TBSHD to watch NBA games in HD would be worth it.
> 
> I brought the box home from the new Time Warner store at the Dayton Mall. Initially, I plugged the coax from the wall into the TW box 'IN' and a coax from the 'OUT' to the Tivo in. I thought that might work but it did not. So then, I put a splitter in-line to each box. Had the TW box up and running, went back to the Tivo box to make sure it got its signal back and out of pure serendipity, I just tried 768 on the Tivo and EUREKA! It tuned it in. Tried ESPN2HD, HistoryHD, TNTHD, TBSHD, all of the TW HD lineup, tuned in whereas in the past it had not. These supposed SDV deployed channels were now being received. I thought maybe it was the new box that might be the reason, so I unplugged it. Channels still worked. Took the splitter out and took the wall coax straight to the Tivo. Channels still worked.
> 
> Called TW and tried to get an explanation for my good fortune and of course, no ideawhat I'm talking about. Emailed a contact at TW and he is checking with the
> engineers but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Scheduled cable card install on the TivoHD that until now I had just been running with OTA and analog TW and after I did the install myself I now proudly receive all of TW's HD lineup on both my Tivo boxes. technician (non-TW, indy contractory) greeted me with "I've never installed these before".
> 
> My other theory is that HD box that I did not have until Monday, when it was added to my account, "authorized" something and allowed these channels to tune in but that really makes no sense either. It could have been pure coincidence about the box as I have not tried to tune those channels in months. They would just tune a SD Preview channel and not the actual channel.
> 
> The TW SDV channels I should not be able to receive (unless they have quietly abandoned SDV) but I do, not that I'm complaining, I just want to understand what changed. Why would they move ALL of their HD channels off of SDV?
> 
> The supposed mythical Tuning Resolver that will allow 2-way functionality in these original 1-way cable card hardware coming out sometime this year after the cable companies and 3rd party manufacturers like Tivo came to an agreement, but I have not been holding my breath.
> 
> So my point for this long-winded post is:
> 
> 1) Any explanation for the change?
> 
> 2) Notify Dayton area Time Warner Tivo owners
> 
> 3) Annouce I have just a little less disdain for TW than I harbored prior to Monday.
> 
> 22 Unique HD Channels I receive with combination of OTA + TW and the ability to DVR.
> (does not include: 3 duplicate PBS HD Channels, Duplicate CBS, ABC, Fox). 64.1 gets me non-national UK basketball games
> 
> OTA-HD:
> NBC (2.1)
> CBS (7.1)
> PBS (16.6)
> ABC (22.1)
> CW (26.1)
> Fox (45.1)
> WSTR (64.1)
> 
> Time Warner-HD
> CBS (707)
> PBS (714)
> PBS (716)
> ABC (722)
> Fox (745)
> CET (748)
> A&E (750)
> History (751)
> TBS (752)
> Food (753)
> HGTV (754)
> Discovery (755)
> TNT (756)
> NG (757)
> MOJO (760)
> Universal (761)
> HDNET (762)
> HDNET Movies (763)
> ESPN2 (764)
> ESPN (765)
> Fox Sports Ohio (768)


I have TW Dayton. I have had TivoHD since January. 2 S-cards installed. I have been able to get all the TW HD channels since install in early January. 
Sounds like someone just did not authorize or add HD to your account correctly. You did not say if you called and complained to TW about the lost channels after the lineup change and if so their explanation.
I do have have a problem with 760-763 occaisionally. Usually HDNET will be black several times a week. HDNET friday night fights tends to be the biggest culprit but not all of the time.
And 768 FoxSports HD is a joke. HD PROMO screen is on 95% of the time. Only get 1 0r 2 games a week. Either Reds or Cavaliers.


----------



## m_jonis

In TW Albany, all HD channels except the local stations and TNT HD and Discovery HD have been moved to SDV.

Unfortunately in Albany, NY, even if you did get a TW cable box and tuned to an SDV channel, the TivoHD with M-card still cannot get the SDV channel. Apparently the cable card "knows" it's not authorized (or cannot receive) the SDV station. We've tried the supposed workaround (ie, if TW really sends the entire channel to the local node because it was requested, then in theory it should be available). However, there appears to be something they can also send to the cable card so that even in that case, the SDV station cannot be tuned.

Perhaps in your area, TW is not doing that.

We're on a Scientific Atlanta system, BTW.


----------



## gkrodg00

bobrt6676 said:


> I have TW Dayton. I have had TivoHD since January. 2 S-cards installed. I have been able to get all the TW HD channels since install in early January.
> Sounds like someone just did not authorize or add HD to your account correctly. You did not say if you called and complained to TW about the lost channels after the lineup change and if so their explanation.
> I do have have a problem with 760-763 occaisionally. Usually HDNET will be black several times a week. HDNET friday night fights tends to be the biggest culprit but not all of the time.
> And 768 FoxSports HD is a joke. HD PROMO screen is on 95% of the time. Only get 1 0r 2 games a week. Either Reds or Cavaliers.


Thanks, that is nice to know that others in my area are receiving these and its not just a fluke. Yes, the Fox Sports is a joke but at least Reds games are tolerable to watch now (the picture quality, not the skill).

Yes, I did call and complain and almost canceled back in November when I found out about the entire SDV deal. They gave me a deal for the Turbo Road Runner that I was getting plus my cable package for $70 for 3 months until the SDV situation sorted it out. However, it is not an authorization issue. I have always been able to receive the channels on the HD Tier, but the new channels as they rolled them out starting with ESPN2HD, I would just get a Preview channel and not the actual channel. I have not called to complain since, I just went and picked up the box last Monday. I am pretty sure I have tried some of those channels since January though, so maybe it was just the act of adding the HD TW box to my account. Now I am really reluctant to return it. I would rather pay $7/month for it and have it sit in the closet, unused than to lose all my HD channels to my 2 Tivo boxes.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## JimWall

The issues in Dayton are similiar to what happened in Cincinnati area months ago. Either channels were changed from sdv or there were problems with correctly setting up the new channels on the cable cards.
In Cincinnati area I now get all the HD channels on TIVO S3.
My only problems are some channels don't descrypt like the SCI/FI channel. This has happened several times on Friday nights so nothing gets recorded. Rebooting the TIVO solves the problem.
I think updates are sent out to the cable cards but because TIVO is not 2 way it can't respond to the update and can't do something necessary like reset the card without being manually rebooted. Plus TWC doesn't get a response back to indicate if the update succeeded or failed. 
So I am rebooting my tivos once a week.
Maybe the tuning resolver can address this.


----------



## lafos

I'm in Troy, on TWC Dayton, and according to TW, there are no SDV channels in this area. I'm receiving all the channels listed several posts back, in the HD Basic and Standard tiers. I didn't sign up for the HD tier. Just moved a few months ago.

I asked about SDV here, and was told it wouldn't happen before 2009.


----------



## pmnick

Hoping someone here can help me with a problem thats been driving me nuts for the past couple of weeks.

Im using a Humax DRT800 with a Scientific Atlantic HD cablebox and Time Warner Cable in Columbus, Ohio. About 3 weeks ago, coinciding with TWs software "update," Ive developed repeatable problems with the IR blasters not being able to change channels properly. One example I was able to observe was that while the cable box was on channel 44 (FoodNetwork), it went to change to channel 240 (Tudors). The blasters tried to change the channel, but apparently could not (I saw ??? appear in the channel guide data, then the box just stayed on 44). Although Now Playing indicated that 240 was being recorded, the box was still on 44.

I went to TiVo Central and stopped the recording. As soon as I stopped the recording, the cable box changed to channel 240.

Tonight, the box tried to change to Channel 10 (Survivor) but instead switched the box to 101 and recorded that channel instead. The program info said it recorded Survivor. My wife is not pleased that we missed the Survivor season finale.... We also had set it to record the reunion show afterward -- the TiVo tried to change from the current channel (101) to 10, but again I saw the ??? appear and it stayed on channel 101.

Ive never had a problem changing channels with the remote -- its only a problem when the Tivo tries to change them.

Any suggestions? My current IR code is 00018-B, not sure if changing codes might fix the problem. I tried a slower code (00018-C) but the problem persists. Is there a list somewhere of other codes that ight work for this cable box?

I checked with TW tech support and, of course, they said their equipment is fine, the problem must be with the Humax. Tried a hard reboot of both the cable box and the Humax, no fix. When I go through channel changing set-up, everything works fine.


----------



## halapeno

I bought a new HD TV and figured I would switch from Directv because Comcast does not require a 2 year contract to upgrade to HD.

After playing with the Comcast DVR for an hour or so, I couldn't believe how superior the DirecTV and the Dishnetwork DVR's are compared to Comcast. The Comcast DVR didn't even have the same functionality as their basic cable box ... in particular, no way to view a "favorites" list. That means I would have to surf through 400+ channels on the guide just to view the 50 or channels that I actually watch. And if you want to search for your favorite program ... forget it, there is no search function. And even worse, there was no commercial skip button. Also, there were less than a dozen HD channels available that I would actually watch on their channel lineup.

Well, the Comcast cable TV lasted less than 24 hours in my house before I pulled out all the cable boxes and DVR and rewired the house for Directv. With such antiquated software, I cannot understand how they can even compete with the satellite services.


----------



## usnret

For what it's worth. We have a TivoHD with an M card that I picked up and installed. We will be moving from ND to near Bowling Green, Ohio in July. I contacted the local Time Warner service in Bowling Green and ask about what services they provide in that area, if they would provide me with an M card for my Tivo and what the cost would be. Here is the (what I think) funny part of their reply:

"The monthly charge for the M type cable
card would be $2.50 with a one time charge of $19.50 to install it. This
card would restrict you from receiving any of our interactive programming
such as our On Demand channels. As a bit of a warning, we do not support
the Tivo M type card, which means it will probably work but if it doesn't
you would need to contact the manufacturer of your cable card device to
fix the problem. Thank you for your interest."

"A bit of a warning" struck me funny.
Regards


----------



## m_jonis

I like how they think there's a "Tivo M type card". I didn't know Tivo made cable cards (LOL)


----------



## usnret

Yea, maybe Tivo should get in the card business and make a T card. LOL


----------



## lafos

I bet they would if they could. It would probably let them overcome a lot of card-related issues.


----------



## htroberts

svartbjorn said:


> I was just wondering if we can use the FCC rules to push TWC.


Even if there's no existing rule regarding SDV and consumer-owned equipment, the clear intent is that cable system operators provide content using technology that is available to consumers. There's a web page here:

http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/consumerfacts/plugandplaytv.html

that describes the intent, that you be able to receive paid-for content without *also* needing to pay for or use a set-top box.

The web site includes phone numbers. I would suggest that if an operator's adoption of SDV (or any other technology) without regard for how consumers might benefit from or be affected by that technology, you complain. I know that generally government responds to the volume of consumer/voter contact.


----------



## skylab

For those of you in Dayton/Cincinnati,

Time Warner is not using sdv yet in either Dayton or Cincinnati. Last year, when TWC started adding new HD channels, it blocked cablecard users from accessing the new channels. Time Warner did so because it expected to eventually move these HD channels to sdv, and it did not want to deal with the cablecard users whose access would be cut off at that time.

Anyway, I complained to the FCC last fall about this issue. As suggested above, I argued that blocking cablecard access to certain one-way (aka "linear") programming channels was a violation of the integration ban. Apparently, the FCC has agreed with my interpretation or TWC decided to give in rather risk an unfavorable ruling that could put the use sdv in jeopardy around the country. In fact, in TWC's annual statement released recently esentially stated as a "risK" that regulators could restrict the use of SDV.

If no one complains, then TWC does what it wants. You are paying for these channels. The integration ban was designed to prevent cable companies from forcing you to rent its box. Excluding cablecard users from channels that *might* eventually go to sdv, and even sdv itself, violates the ban because it now forces consumers to once again rent a cable box in order to receive linear programming. Good luck.


----------



## cjhrph

I complained, but haven't gotten a response. It's getting pretty bad here in Central New York. Here's the current list of channels I cannot receive with the CableCard. 

100	Movies On Demand	
101	Free Movies On Demand	
104	Fox Business Network	
108	ESPNU	
163	ReelzChannel	
165	TBS On Demand	
166	TNT On Demand	
168	Kids On Demand	
170	Disney Channel On Demand	
171	The Disney Channel - West	
183	ontv4u	
185	America's Auction Network	
187	GemsTV	
201	Encore West	
238	Fox Sports Espa&#241;ol	
244	NHL Network	
299	HBO On Demand	
301	HBO West	
303	HBO 2 West	
305	HBO Signature West	
307	HBO Family West	
309	HBO Comedy West	
311	HBO Zone West	
313	HBO Latino West	
319	Cinemax On Demand	
321	Cinemax West	
323	More Max West	
325	ThrillerMAX West	
327	ActionMAX - West	
339	Showtime On Demand	
349	TMC On Demand	
350	The Movie Channel East	
351	TMC Xtra East	
361	Starz - West	
363	Starz Edge - West	
365	Starz Kids and Family - West	
367	Starz Cinema - West	
369	Starz inBlack - West	
397	TV Guide On Demand	
398	Movies on Demand HD	
399	Movies On Demand	
401	Events iN DEMAND	
402	Events iN DEMAND 2	
403	Events On Demand	
404 - 413	Movies On Demand By Title	
488	Outrageous On Demand	
489	Howard TV On Demand	
490	Adult On Demand	
491	Playboy Television - Adult 
492	Spice: XCESS	
493	TEN Blox	
494	Penthouse TV	
495	TEN Clips	
496	TEN Blue	
497	Club Jenna	
500	Movies On Demand	
501	Free Movies On Demand	
502	International Movies on Demand	
503	On Demand en Espanol	
504	Movies On Demand Kids and Teens	
505	Movies On Demand Classics	
506	Movies On Demand Thriller	
525	HBO On Demand	
526	Cinemax On Demand	
527	Showtime On Demand	
528	TMC On Demand	
529	Howard TV On Demand	
550	Lifestyle on Demand	
551	Entertainment On Demand	
552	Music On Demand	
553	A&E On Demand	
555	BBC America On Demand	
557	CNN Showcase On Demand	
559	Golf On Demand	
560	Your Neighborhood Expert	
562	truTV OD	
564	Oxygen On Demand	
565	PBS Kids On Demand	
566	Kids On Demand Preschool	
567	National Geographic On Demand	
568	Speed On Demand	
571	TBS On Demand	
572	TNT On Demand	
574	Exercise TV On Demand	
575	Sportskool On Demand	
576	Cutting Edge On Demand	
577	TWC Sports On Demand	
578	Music Choice On Demand: Pop & Rock	
579	Music Choice On Demand: Urban & Latin	
600	Cine Latino	
602	Sorpresa	
604	CNN Espa&#241;ol 
606	Fox Sports Espa&#241;ol 
608	Discovery en Espa&#241;ol	
612	MTV TR3S	
614	Mun2 
618	Video Rola	
620	La Familia Cosmovision	
622	Galavision	
624	Telefutura 
628	ESPN Deportes	
653	TV 5 INTERNATIONAL - France	
656	Russian TV	
659	Radio Administration Italiano	
663	Zee TV Programming	
665	CCTV-4 China TV	
672	Saigon Broadcasting Network	
675	Arabic Radio Television 
799	HD Showcase	
802	Movies on Demand HD	
804	NHL HD	
807	Versus/Golf Channel HD	
811	ESPN2 High Definition	
817	A&E High Definition	
818	The History Channel HD	
819	Discovery Channel HD	
822	TBS in HD	
824	CNN HD	
825	TLC HD	
826	HGTV HD	
827	Food Network HD	
831	Animal Planet HD	
832	Science Channel HD	
839	LMNHD	
999	Answers On Demand	
1010	News 10 Now On Demand	
1015	Sports On Demand	
1024	News 10 Now SkyTracker Radar 24/7	
1099	NBA League Pass Preview Channel	
1100	NBA League Pass HD	
1101	NBA League Pass/MLS Direct Kick (01)	
1102	NBA League Pass/MLS Direct Kick (02)	
1103	NBA League Pass/MLS Direct Kick (03)	
1104	NBA League Pass	
1105	NBA League Pass/MLS Direct Kick (05)	
1106 - 1107	NBA League Pass/MLS Direct Kick	
1108	NBA League Pass/MLS Direct Kick (08)	
1109	NBA League Pass/MLS Direct Kick (09)	
1110	NBA League Pass	
1120	GAME HD	
1121	NHL Center Ice - MLB Extra Innings (1)	
1122	NHL Center Ice - MLB Extra Innings (2)	
1123	NHL Center Ice - MLB Extra Innings (3)	
1124	NHL Center Ice - MLB Extra Innings (4)	
1125	NHL Center Ice - MLB Extra Innings (5)	
1126	NHL Center Ice - MLB Extra Innings (6)	
1127	NHL Center Ice - MLB Extra Innings (7)	
1128	NHL Center Ice - MLB Extra Innings (8)	
1129	NHL Center Ice - MLB Extra Innings (9)	
1130 - 1134	NHL Center Ice - MLB Extra Innings	
1141 - 1146	ESPN Full Court/ESPN Game Plan	
1276	Automotive On Demand	
1279	Elections '08 On Demand	
1280	Movie Trailers On Demand	
1282	Journey TV On Demand	
1285	Expo TV On Demand	
1300	HD PPV Events	
1301	Events iN DEMAND	
1302	Events iN DEMAND 2	
1303	Events On Demand	
1310	Outrageous On Demand	
1311	Howard TV On Demand	
1312	Adult On Demand	
1314	Playboy	
1315	Spice: XCESS	
1316	Club Jenna	
1317	Penthouse TV	
1318	TEN Clips	
1319	TEN Blox	
1320	TEN Blue	
1750	Movies On Demand	
1850	Answers On Demand


----------



## Fofer

Wow. That's quite a list. I'd cancel service if that were me. 

Or give up and switch DVR's. 


Say... when is TiVo's CableCard dongle coming out? Sheesh.


----------



## cjhrph

_Wow. That's quite a list. I'd cancel service if that were me._

I know. I could care less about the on-demand crap, but cutting me off the HD channels and all the West feeds of HBO,Cinemax,Starz, etc. really pisses me off.


----------



## lafos

That is quite a list. TWC Dayton, OH, has a lot of on demand channels (40+), which I can't get since the TiVo is one-way. I did get Showtime as part of a special deal, and all the feeds come through fine.


----------



## scurby2

Hi, i just got a Tivo HD box with a lifetime. I get standard TW cable (not digital). I was renting a cable box from TW to receive the HD channels. Now that i have a HD tivo I am still only getting just the standard HD channels and made an appointment for TW to install the cable cards. Is it the cable cards the provide the HD channels?


----------



## WoodySmith

scurby2,

You must have digital service to receive HD programming. The CableCards replace the set-top box that would normally be required for this. You are correct; right now, your Tivo can only see those standard def, non-digital channels. When your CableCards are installed they will be 'authorized' for the programming package that you are paying for. But as you can see from the postings here, you may not, in fact, probably won't, receive all of the channels that should be available to you because Time Warner transmits many HD channels using Switched Digital Video technology which a CableCard cannot understand. Here in southern Maine, I'm only getting about 35% - 40% of what I'm paying for.


----------



## lafos

That depends on where you are. In the Dayton, Ohio area, SDV is not in use, so I get all the digital channels I paid for on the TiVo.

scurby2, you should ask how many channels use SDV in your area, so you know what you will get when the cards are installed.


----------



## scurby2

ok thanks for the responses. I live in Southern California, Orange County time warner area..........The main thing i was concerned about was that I could keep the standard cable and not have to upgrade to digital cable package. I just wanna keep the standard cable channels and use the box/cable cards for the HD channels........Hopefully i will get a majority of the HD channels in my area. I will call time warner tonight to find out or just wait for the tech tomorrow morning............


----------



## lafos

Let me know what you find out. We got a package when we moved that included the basic analog and digital channels. We did not opt for the HD tier, as most of the HD channels are in the basic tier. Only HDNet and a couple others are extra cost. We get about 20 HD channels.


----------



## afs12065

I live in the Albany, NY area (Northeast Region for TWC) - TWC is moving to switched digital video (SDV) in our area for digital and HD content. I recently purchased a S3 HD DVR from TiVo after becoming increasingly frustrated with the SA 8300 series DVR - but still had some concerns about whether or not I would be able to view SDV channels - and how long it would before that happened.

So I submitted a request for information via the local TW website, received the standard reply from a CSR that their CableCARD support is UDCP (one way) and that they had no further information on the tuning adapter/resolver (complete with a copy/paste from the website with this information - that I had already read). I then requested that they escalate my question to someone who would have more information/detail and much to my surprise they agreed to do so and three days later I received a call from someone in NC who provided their direct phone number for a conversation on the topic. After a couple of days of phone tag I spoke directly to this person tonight and this was what they told me :

1) TWC is preparing to deploy a tuning adapter/resolver for UDCP CableCARD devices nationally that would enable full support on TiVo (and other UDCP devices) for SDV content. PPV and VOD support may not be there initially. The technical person even sympathized with the fact that SDV is "unfair" to people who don't have their SA set top box. Interesting. They went on to say that the device has been in testing with CableLABS and certification is expected shortly. Information available on the Internet RE: Interop testing of these devices seems to support that.

2) TWC is maintaining a list of beta testers for the device that they plan to test this with as soon as it is available (imminently) and installation documentation is available. It sounded like it was planned to be a self-install - at least for beta testers. I asked to be added to the beta test list and we'll see if anything comes of that.

3) In addition to the list of beta testers, the person I spoke with is personally maintaining a list of people within their team who have "inquired" about the tuning adapter and is planning to notify them when it becomes available nationally to give them the opportunity to obtain one quickly. I'm not sure how you get added to this list if you're not one of the "lucky" ones to get past the first couple levels of support with this type of request - or if your CSR simply doesn't know who to forward the question to - but I hope that gets better as information gets sent down to the local branches of TWC.

4) The technical rep did state that the number of CableCARD/TiVo customers on the TWC network vs. the customers that have the standard issue SA set top box was much smaller and that deployment of the tuning adapter may be handled from a central location on a region by region basis vs. locally as a result but that those details were still being discussed. I would expect that installation would be no more difficult than installing a converter/set top box so a do-it-yourself install may not be out of the question.

5) Cost/pricing/lease fees for the device are TBD since they will typically be deployed optionally with CableCARDs and not as "required" devices.

So, all-in-all the conversation was very positive, friendly and customer focussed - and contained a lot more seemingly accurate information than anyone I know has been able to get out of the local TWC support organization. I hope that the details prove to be true - it would restore some of my faith in TWC customer service.

There has been recent press on the Internet about the Motorola MTR700 and the Cisco/SA STA-1520 as the 2008 Cable Show is currently underway in New Orleans:
http://gizmodo.com/391871/tivo-switched-video-tuning-adapters-appear-at-cablelabs

I would hope that we would see some movement toward deployment after the industry trade show but how quickly that happens remains to be seen.

I did agree not to publish the technical person's name, contact info, etc. on the Internet as the flood of phone calls that would ensue would be unwieldy but I will post updates as I find them to the board... I was encouraged to call directly for updates periodically as I wanted to - which was refreshing. We can only hope that all of the TWC CSRs are being encouraged to "get answers" to difficult customer questions and to route them appropriately instead of insisting on the brush-off but in reading the board it doesn't seem that is the case - yet - based on what other members have shared as far as their experiences go. *sigh*

Anyway, hope this helps!


----------



## afs12065

I live in the Albany, NY area (Northeast Region for TWC) - TWC is moving to switched digital video (SDV) in our area for digital and HD content. I recently purchased a S3 HD DVR from TiVo after becoming increasingly frustrated with the SA 8300 series DVR - but still had some concerns about whether or not I would be able to view SDV channels - and how long it would before that happened.

So I submitted a request for information via the local TW website, received the standard reply from a CSR that their CableCARD support is UDCP (one way) and that they had no further information on the tuning adapter/resolver (complete with a copy/paste from the website with this information - that I had already read). I then requested that they escalate my question to someone who would have more information/detail and much to my surprise they agreed to do so and three days later I received a call from someone in NC who provided their direct phone number for a conversation on the topic. After a couple of days of phone tag I spoke directly to this person tonight and this was what they told me :

1) TWC is preparing to deploy a tuning adapter/resolver for UDCP CableCARD devices nationally that would enable full support on TiVo (and other UDCP devices) for SDV content. PPV and VOD support may not be there initially. The technical person even sympathized with the fact that SDV is "unfair" to people who don't have their SA set top box. Interesting. They went on to say that the device has been in testing with CableLABS and certification is expected shortly. Information available on the Internet RE: Interop testing of these devices seems to support that.

2) TWC is maintaining a list of beta testers for the device that they plan to test this with as soon as it is available (imminently) and installation documentation is available. It sounded like it was planned to be a self-install - at least for beta testers. I asked to be added to the beta test list and we'll see if anything comes of that.

3) In addition to the list of beta testers, the person I spoke with is personally maintaining a list of people within their team who have "inquired" about the tuning adapter and is planning to notify them when it becomes available nationally to give them the opportunity to obtain one quickly. I'm not sure how you get added to this list if you're not one of the "lucky" ones to get past the first couple levels of support with this type of request - or if your CSR simply doesn't know who to forward the question to - but I hope that gets better as information gets sent down to the local branches of TWC.

4) The technical rep did state that the number of CableCARD/TiVo customers on the TWC network vs. the customers that have the standard issue SA set top box was much smaller and that deployment of the tuning adapter may be handled from a central location on a region by region basis vs. locally as a result but that those details were still being discussed. I would expect that installation would be no more difficult than installing a converter/set top box so a do-it-yourself install may not be out of the question.

5) Cost/pricing/lease fees for the device are TBD since they will typically be deployed optionally with CableCARDs and not as "required" devices.

So, all-in-all the conversation was very positive, friendly and customer focussed - and contained a lot more seemingly accurate information than anyone I know has been able to get out of the local TWC support organization. I hope that the details prove to be true - it would restore some of my faith in TWC customer service.

There has been recent press on the Internet about the Motorola MTR700 and the Cisco/SA STA-1520 as the 2008 Cable Show is currently underway in New Orleans:
http://gizmodo.com/391871/tivo-switched-video-tuning-adapters-appear-at-cablelabs

I would hope that we would see some movement toward deployment after the industry trade show but how quickly that happens remains to be seen.

I did agree not to publish the technical person's name, contact info, etc. on the Internet as the flood of phone calls that would ensue would be unwieldy but I will post updates as I get them to the board... I was encouraged to call directly for updates periodically as I wanted to - which was refreshing. We can only hope that all of the TWC CSRs are being encouraged to "get answers" to difficult customer questions and to route them appropriately instead of insisting on the brush-off but in reading the board it doesn't seem that is the case - yet - based on what other members have shared as far as their experiences go. *sigh*

Anyway, hope this helps!


----------



## Swervo

Will be reading through most of the thread, but thought I'd post and see if anyone else has any ideas:

Had Time Warner out this morning to install cards, turns out they brought MCards and had one installed on my new Tivo HD. It's been plugged in and on the network since Friday, and is running version 9.3 of the Tivo software.

The installers claimed that things weren't quite working because I was on a very old version of the Tivo software, and I can't confirm what version of the software was running when they were here. However, it is at 9.3 now, which they claimed would fix the issue. All I get now is the "Acquiring Channel Info" screen and the spinning beach ball...sometimes it fails after a while, sometimes it just spins forever. I've tried rebooting, etc etc, no dice.

I spent about 45 minutes on the phone with TW tech support but never made it anywhere (to my rep's credit, she didn't know much at all about CableCARD support but she also freely admitted that and took down notes as I talked to her). Unfortunately, when she put me back into the queue to hopefully talk to someone else more knowledgeable, the system told me my call could not be completed and hung up on me. Whee!

I've done some research on here, so here's what I see as the pertinent details from the Tivo itself. It tells me the card state is "Wait to Start". I do have something under "Val ?", it's showing "0x01". The messages under the Network Status screen go up each time I look at that screen, so the OOB messages appear to be going across. Oh, and it's a Motorola card.

I'll try calling Tivo's CableCARD hotline, and also try TW's tech support again later when the queue isn't so full, but I wanted to see if there's anything specific I need to ask them to do. They have another truck roll scheduled for Thursday, and thankfully my work is very flexible with hours/working from home. Still, I'm not happy about having to stay home again. As a side note, I don't know a huge amount of Spanish, but I know enough to know the two techs at my house were busy discussing where they were going for lunch and how much they wanted to just be done with the job so they could go eat...they didn't offer to stick around until the channel test worked.


----------



## scurby2

just an update.

The time warner tech came out to the house yesterday, i live in Orange county, CA....He had to try 3 different m-cards on my HD Tivo box, but finally got it to work.....I get all the HD channels i was getting before with the TW cable box, i even get several more channels on the digital cable side that i wasnt getting before with the standard cable package. I asked the tech about SDV and to his knowledge they are not going to use SDV in this area. Also they only charge me $1.75 a month for the M cable card, and i pay $5 extra for all the HD channels, much better than renting their crappy hd dvr box alone for $15.....


----------



## abredt

scurby2 said:


> just an update.
> 
> The time warner tech came out to the house yesterday, i live in Orange county, CA....I asked the tech about SDV and to his knowledge they are not going to use SDV in this area.


Here is an email that I got from TiVo regarding SDV. I live in the San Fernando Valley - north of L.A.

Dear Valued Customer,

Your friends at TiVo want to inform you about some changes in digital cable that could affect your TV viewing experience. Some cable operators are in the process of introducing a technology called Switched Digital Video (SDV). You may be made aware of this technology in the context of your provider informing you about the migration of certain lesser viewed existing channels or the introduction of new channels using SDV.

Unfortunately, today's CableCARD devices including the TiVo HD and Series3 DVRs do not currently support SDV, but the good news is that TiVo is working with cable operators to develop the Tuning Adapter, a solution that is currently being tested by your cable provider and will be available in the near term.

The Tuning Adapter will enable you to access the full spectrum of HD channels that the cable provider offers and should be made available by your local cable provider later this year. Although the majority of cable customers currently are not affected by switched digital services, we will continue to work with the cable industry to try to minimize the impact to subscribers that are inconvenienced.

We will keep you posted on developments as they occur and we greatly appreciate your patience during this transition.

Sincerely,
The TiVo Product Development Team

Regards, C.


----------



## Effinay

abredt - I got that email, too (I live in the Dayton, Ohio area). I'm asuming that cableLabs, TiVo, and Cable companies are getting very close to releasing the tuner adapter. It doesn't affect me yet since TW in my area has only started using SDV for the spanish channels (duh, it's the U.S... I speak English) but it would be good to know that the adapter is ready once TW decides to make the switch.

Swervo - I was getting that message after my first CableCard installation. TW techs never initialized the card properly. Something about re-sending the EMMs. Basically, you need a tech that knows what he's/she's doing. Unfortunately it may take 2 or 3 truck rolls before they actually send someone taht know's what they're talking about. After I got someone who knew what they were doing, we had the mcard working in my TiVoHD within the hour.


----------



## Firekite

The thing that really discourages me about all of this is that it looks like Motorola and Cisco have put out demo units that are full-fledged pieces of equipment. Motorola's is about the size of a cablemodem while Cisco's is like a whole other DVD-player size piece of home theater equipment, thin but wide and deep. I thought we were looking at a small USB dongle, something cheap and effective. If it's a whole new piece of equipment, are they going to charge us $10 or $15 a month for it, even though without it we can't receive the programming we pay for?


----------



## cjhrph

> If it's a whole new piece of equipment, are they going to charge us $10 or $15 a month for it, even though without it we can't receive the programming we pay for?


You can make book on that. It's virtually guaranteed. Hell, they're (TimeWarner) charging me 73 cents per month just for the damned remote rental on the HD box.

You'll have the HD Tivo Charge, the CableCard charge, the tuning resolver charge, and a real sore ass..


----------



## Swervo

Well, I've now had the cable company out again and tried multiple cable cards in the Tivo HD with no luck. The last guy who came out claims the signal is nice and strong, and with all the cards he tried, both he and the dispatch support people he talked to seem to think the cablecard is working just fine, and they seem to think there's a problem with the Tivo. It just never gets past the "Please Wait...Acquiring Channel Information" screen.

Guess it's time to call up Tivo and see what they think about this.


----------



## 59er

I had a great experience with Time Warner on Friday. I went in to swap my old TiFaux DVR box (the 8300) for a new non-dvr HD box. (Side note: They said I had to have a box to keep triple play pricing. It's cheaper for me to have the box, and it allows me access to VOD, so it's fine with me to have the option.)

While I was there, I asked if there was anything they could do to lower my rate, and they agreed to give me $40 off the package per month -- basically a starter rate with a full package. I was a little worried it would screw up my channels, and that I would actually end up with only the starter channels, so when I got home that night I checked my TiVo to see if channels were coming in and if recordings had worked. Of course there were several channels missing, and a couple recordings that had failed as a result. The new box was also having some limited loss of a channel or two, but it wasn't missing all the channels that the cable card was without.

But then I called Tech Support, where I reached a truly terrific rep in Canada. He put me on hold and sent re-authorization to the cable card, which immediately restored all of my channels on the TiVo. It took a little more work to fix the Food Network on the cable box -- apparently channel 50 is the buggiest channel in new cable boxes from the retail TWC location -- but he got it fixed and confirmed that I am paying the lower price for all the same things I had before.

Yay, TWC!

PS: And the best news of all was that the shows that failed to tape were all cable shows that re-aired later that night or the next morning, so I didn't miss anything.


----------



## edclgr1

I had a great experience about six weeks ago with Time Warner Cable Austin. I added an HD unit to join my S2/DT and called their corporate office about adding two cablecards for it. They were concerned about the SDV issue and brought it up a couple of times, making sure I understood I would be missing some stations. I reassured them that I was keeping my SetTopBox so I could keep those stations, and this ended that part of the conversation.

The technician who arrived was a Time Warner employee, not a contractor. I was concerned when he arrived with just one (1) M-stream card but he told me not to worry, he hadn't had an M card fail in some time. He had done a number of TiVo units, had a good idea about how much time it would take to "hit" each card, and how much time TiVo would take during the process.

Less than 30 minutes later (and much of that was waiting on TiVo), the card was ready and viewing all non-SDV channels. Other than having to "hit" the card two times, there wasn't a single problem and it was great having someone experienced there to make it happen.

SDV seems to be consuming Time Warner Austin HD stations but there are enough out there to make it a real joy. When/if I can get a Tuning Adapter, the STB and S2/DT goes into the spare bedroom, and I will need another 4 hours in every day to spend in front of the HD unit. 

-Ed


----------



## drhendrix

Hello,

I've had a Series1 for years and I would like to add an HD unit, but I've been reluctant due to the multiple cards and horror stories about TW Tivo cable card installs. I've decided to try an HD unit if I can get an M-card installed.

If anyone in the Cincinnati area has received an M-Card, could you tell me how you pulled it off?

Thanks for any help.

Dennis Roberts
Loveland


----------



## MicahG

For those in Orange County, CA. Do you guys get DiscoveryHD? If so, what channel is it? I get this channel that's called HDT, but no DiscoveryHD. Any ideas?


----------



## SCSIRAID

MicahG said:


> For those in Orange County, CA. Do you guys get DiscoveryHD? If so, what channel is it? I get this channel that's called HDT, but no DiscoveryHD. Any ideas?


HDT is Discovery HD Theater.


----------



## JimWall

drhendrix said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've had a Series1 for years and I would like to add an HD unit, but I've been reluctant due to the multiple cards and horror stories about TW Tivo cable card installs. I've decided to try an HD unit if I can get an M-card installed.
> 
> If anyone in the Cincinnati area has received an M-Card, could you tell me how you pulled it off?
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Dennis Roberts
> Loveland


I have an Tivo HD and one M-card. It works fine.
The only issues are whether the tech can properly enter the numbers to text back to the office. and the person at the office not make mistakes sending the billing info too soon before the card is ready.


----------



## drhendrix

Thanks Jim,

How did you make sure that they brought an M-Card? I called the support number and they said they do not guarantee that an M-Card would be installed.

Also, did the techs know what they were doing? Did you ask for someone with Tivo install experience?

Thanks for any additional info.

Dennis


----------



## 59er

SCSIRAID said:


> HDT is Discovery HD Theater.


I don't know if it was clear from the prior post that Discovery HD is NOT the same as HD Theater (which used to be Discovery HD Theater, apparently).

In NYC, I get HDT (channel 718) but not Discovery HDT... yet. I think it is coming to other parts of NYC, so we hope to get it soon.


----------



## MicahG

59er said:


> I don't know if it was clear from the prior post that Discovery HD is NOT the same as HD Theater (which used to be Discovery HD Theater, apparently).
> 
> In NYC, I get HDT (channel 718) but not Discovery HDT... yet. I think it is coming to other parts of NYC, so we hope to get it soon.


Thanks for that clarification. I wasn't sure. I'm still curious if anyone in Orange County gets DiscoveryHD...


----------



## JimWall

drhendrix said:


> Thanks Jim,
> 
> How did you make sure that they brought an M-Card? I called the support number and they said they do not guarantee that an M-Card would be installed.
> 
> Also, did the techs know what they were doing? Did you ask for someone with Tivo install experience?
> 
> Thanks for any additional info.
> 
> Dennis


When I made the appointment the person on the phone had no idea what an M card was. When the tech called he asked and I told him I wanted an M card and he had one. I got lucky I guess. If tech does not bring one then demand one. 
Tell TWC to put a note in service call that customer wants M-card and has a tivo. I got lucky with this tech. 
Make sure TIVO updates are done before tech arrives.

I also have a series 3 which took 3 service calls get working. The tech on the 3rd call had no problem despite being on the phone most of the time dealing with issues with his pregnant wife!!! He was very casual about how simple CC and tivos are to do. Simply text correctly to back office and don't do hit will billing/channel info until after firmware is upgraded. Sometimes person in back office gets the channels wrong.


----------



## SoonerOrLater

TWC now has a special service that deals with CableCard issues (they said this started in December 2007 due to the many complains, especially related to TiVo).
I recently experienced "freezing" issues after the 9.3a update (see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=376153&page=10 ).
During the process, I talked to someone in this service over the phone, and he seemed to be very knowledgeable about S-Cards/M-Cards. He said that if the Card reset "hit" did not work and a technician visit was necessary, he would specify to bring multiple M-Cards just in case in the work order and include his service number for the tech to call instead of the regular TWC service.
Anyway, I didn't need the tech since the remote card reset hit worked.


----------



## Firekite

SoonerOrLater said:


> TWC now has a special service that deals with CableCard issues


What "service" is that, exactly?


----------



## Powder_Burn

I am currently running a TivoHD w/two Motorola single stream cards. This is what I received from TW Austin / Waco this week re: tuning resolvers and SDV channels. I have grown impatient waiting on the tuning resolver and may just drop the HD package altogether. I would rather have a Tivo with 4 over the air HD channels than a TW Motorola 8300HD with maybe 8 of interest. IMO the Tivo is still worth it but it is quite disappointing to spend a chunk of change on a new TivoHD only to find out about undisclosed technical issues later. The SDV tuning issue won't be solved anytime soon since TW has no motivation other than to protect it's box rental income. Tivo and TW are apparently "working on it" indefinitely as it's been over a year already and there is no end in sight (see email from 5/28/08 below). There are positive press releases on this but I believe in "show me don't tell me" at this point. In the meantime, Tivo is able to collect full subscription price and TW is able to charge full price while only delivering a partial package of programming to Tivo users. Great deal unless you are a customer of theirs! Surprised the FCC or the cable franchise commissions are not doing more about this issue.
=======================
Dear Mr. XXXXXX-

Thank you for choosing Time Warner Cable.

The tuning resolvers are still being tested and there is no word on when they will be available for customers. Unfortunately, we cannot credit you for any channels the TivoHD is not able to pick up as you do have the option of utilizing one of our cable boxes that would allow you to receive all of the channels we offer. I do apologize for any inconvenience.

If you have any further questions feel free to reply to this email or contact us directly 24/7 at 485-5555.

Heather Dalmy
Email Technical Support
485-5555
Email: [email protected]
=========================== 
From: TWCA online
To: ctx.customer.service
Subject: Cable Service: Connectivity

Comment or Question:
Could you advise on when tuning resolvers will be available? If it will be some time, how do I go about getting credit on my bill for all of the switched digital (SDV) channels I am missing each month? Across the last year I have spent a significant amount of money paying for switched digital channels I cannot view on my TivoHD that utilizes TW's Motorola CableCards.


----------



## Kablemodem

Firekite said:


> What "service" is that, exactly?


It's the TWC Hiking Service. They tell you how to take one.


----------



## reisman

After seeikng several other posts about issues in Austin, I contacted *cableguy 763* directly for assitance. From my PM, he figured out who I was and corrected my issues while I was asleep! He then offered to call the next day to confirm, which he did.

I just wanted to thank you again cableguy!

-Mark


----------



## Indyracing

I live in Orange County, CA and had TWC out last Friday to install internet, telephone and tv using cable cards. When I setup the appt. I asked them to send a guy who knew about TIVO S3 and to bring M-cards. Well, after three hours trying to get the M-cards to work he couldn't get past the "Please Wait...Acquiring Channel Information" screen. He eventually gave up and suggested I setup another appt. and ask them to bring out S-cards. I believe he thought the signal was strong and Tivo just couldn't work with the M-cards. He only had two M-cards and originally thought I only needed one. 

I'm going to see if I can pickup the M-cards myself but if not then I will insist they bring out several M-cards to try. Anybody know how long it usually sits at the "Acquiring Channel Information" screen?

UPDATE: Called TWC CSR who insist that only a tech can bring and install the cards.
UPDATE: Last Sat. (6/14) the tech installed two S-cards. This went more smoothly than the M-cards. Not happy with having S-cards but at least it's all working. Will I miss something by not having M-cards?


----------



## Kylenol

Hi,

I recently got a TiVo Series3 HDTV DVR and I have Time Warner Digital Cable. My digital cable channels are a random mix of 0x00, 0x02, and a 0x03 channel. The 0x03 channel (GSN) is NOT a VOD channel and according to the FCC this is illegal. The channel gets red-flagged and it says it will delete in an hour. I didn't have to deal with this when I had Time Warner's Scientific Atlanta DVR! So I had someone come over from Time Warner, but they said they couldn't do anything about it. Any advice what I could do next?

Thanks!


----------



## cougar289

Kylenol,

Where are you at, what city and state?


----------



## Kylenol

Northeast WI.


----------



## Sheils

Here in Brooklyn. I had to swap out my poor, dead, 3 month old TiVo HD - the new one should be arriving today.

When I started using the TW HD box after I disconnected the TiVo, I noticed that the HD channels go in and out - sometimes brief audio lapse, then everything blacks out for a sec. I put in a brand new HDMI cable, no change. Technician came yesterday - I wasn't there, had a friend hang around for the guy. Anyhoo, he said adding composite cables to the setup might help. HE watched ONE channel in HD for a few minutes and of course it was ok. I had my friend change the channel and of course that one was messed up. Have another tech coming on Tuesday. 

Last night, ALL of my HD channels were messed up. I can't even hook up my new TiVo until this is resolved!!!

Anyone else having this trouble?


----------



## 59er

I haven't had any trouble in Manhattan with my TiVo HD and TWC HD.


----------



## NigelTufnel

Sheils: I am with you in the 11201, on a Series3 getting TWC, and I'm getting these occasional glitches too. I rarely watch live TV so I am not yet sure if this is a blip in cable reception or a codec glitch in the tivo. (There's another thread about these HD freezes)


----------



## apixley

Sheils said:


> Here in Brooklyn. I had to swap out my poor, dead, 3 month old TiVo HD - the new one should be arriving today.
> 
> When I started using the TW HD box after I disconnected the TiVo, I noticed that the HD channels go in and out - sometimes brief audio lapse, then everything blacks out for a sec. I put in a brand new HDMI cable, no change. Technician came yesterday - I wasn't there, had a friend hang around for the guy. Anyhoo, he said adding composite cables to the setup might help. HE watched ONE channel in HD for a few minutes and of course it was ok. I had my friend change the channel and of course that one was messed up. Have another tech coming on Tuesday.
> 
> Last night, ALL of my HD channels were messed up. I can't even hook up my new TiVo until this is resolved!!!
> 
> Anyone else having this trouble?


We have had ours since the holidays and it happens occasionally (more frequently at first). We have to restart our tivo when it happens. Apparently, TW is cheap with the bandwidth.

Does anyone know when the 2-way cards will be available? I am tired of not getting all the channels on my tivo.


----------



## Effinay

Indyracing said:


> I live in Orange County, CA and had TWC out last Friday to install internet, telephone and tv using cable cards. When I setup the appt. I asked them to send a guy who knew about TIVO S3 and to bring M-cards. Well, after three hours trying to get the M-cards to work he couldn't get past the "Please Wait...Acquiring Channel Information" screen. He eventually gave up and suggested I setup another appt. and ask them to bring out S-cards. I believe he thought the signal was strong and Tivo just couldn't work with the M-cards. He only had two M-cards and originally thought I only needed one.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can pickup the M-cards myself but if not then I will insist they bring out several M-cards to try. Anybody know how long it usually sits at the "Acquiring Channel Information" screen?
> 
> UPDATE: Called TWC CSR who insist that only a tech can bring and install the cards.


Mcards won't work in the S3, you need 2 Scards. If you had a THD, you could use 1 Mcard or 2 Scards.


----------



## mercurial

Effinay said:


> Mcards won't work in the S3, you need 2 Scards. If you had a THD, you could use 1 Mcard or 2 Scards.


You can use M-Cards in the S3, you simply have to use 2 of them as they weill fall back to "S-Card mode".


----------



## Fofer

mercurial said:


> You can use M-Cards in the S3, you simply have to use 2 of them


Which begs the question... then why bother?


----------



## mercurial

Fofer said:


> Which begs the question... then why bother?


Because many cable co's aren't buying anymore S-Cards so all they have (readily) available are M-Cards. You don't get any advantage other than you get to use your TiVo (and get to rent two cards still). But the fact is, the S3 can use them- just not as an M-Card.


----------



## bobrt6676

mercurial said:


> Because many cable co's aren't buying anymore S-Cards so all they have (readily) available are M-Cards. You don't get any advantage other than you get to use your TiVo (and get to rent two cards still). But the fact is, the S3 can use them- just not as an M-Card.


Interesting comment, TWC Dayton, Ohio has no M-cards available. There reason according to Tech's, the M-cards are very expensive. If M-cards are more expensive what would be TWC motivation to purchase and supply M-cards to Tivo units?

Even with M-cards VOD, PPV is not available for Tivo's. Which would be TWC's motivation for generating additional revenues.


----------



## mercurial

bobrt6676 said:


> Interesting comment, TWC Dayton, Ohio has no M-cards available. There reason according to Tech's, the M-cards are very expensive. If M-cards are more expensive what would be TWC motivation to purchase and supply M-cards to Tivo units?
> 
> Even with M-cards VOD, PPV is not available for Tivo's. Which would be TWC's motivation for generating additional revenues.


Why would I know? That was the statement that I've seen made in these threads time and again (running out of S-Cards in favor of M-Cards). The underlying fact though is that two M-Cards will work in an S3 if that's all they can give you.


----------



## Fofer

mercurial said:


> Because many cable co's aren't buying anymore S-Cards so all they have (readily) available are M-Cards. You don't get any advantage other than you get to use your TiVo (and get to rent two cards still). But the fact is, the S3 can use them- just not as an M-Card.


Gotcha. I have two S-Cards in my S3 and there was a time, IIRC, where M-Cards weren't readily available and if they were, they were more expensive for the customer. Thanks for the more up-to-date clarification.


----------



## bobrt6676

The Problem: TWC premium Hd channels 760-763 are occasionally "blacked out" Sometimes 3 out of 4 are viewable,sometimes none or any combination. (No other stations have this problem.)

Contacted TWC CSR they feel it is a CC problem insist a truck roll needed.

1st visit: (Saturday)Tech checked all connections, added amplifier.Curiously had no CC's to exchange. Problem still exists. Sets up 2nd visit for next day. Tech is to bring M-Card or S-cards to exchange to solve problem. 

Next day: (Sunday)tech calls "I don't have any CC's and do not know how to install. Can we come tomorrow(Monday). I agree.

Monday: Tech comes out. I explain and demonstrate the problem. In a 15 minute period 760 is black 761-3 good. Then 760 appears and 762 is black.
He has 2 S-cards and explains they do not carry M-cards(too expensive) And feels this is not a CC issue but changes them anyway. After pairing etc. same problem with different CC's. He gets an idea, calls dispatch to be sure HD premium channels have been matched (paired or whatever terminology) to both CC's. Sure enough they had not been. Dispatcher matched the HD Premiums to both CC's and presto All stations available all the time! Problem solved.


----------



## Gasturbine

Time Warner, Columbus Ohio...just 8 HD channels. AT&Ts U-Serve is now in my area, and offer 41 HD channels, however, since their not a cable provider, they do not support cable cards, so one would have to use their DVR, which claims to record 4 different channels at the same time.

Does anybody have any info on their gui? Screen shots would be great.

Im glad there is finally some competition with TW. They pretty much suck at everything they do. Anybody want to buy a lifetime Tivo?


----------



## kevo777

Add me to the list of those experienced with a Time Warner installer (contractor) that had never installed CableCARDS before and....get this....didn't know what TiVo was! I couldn't make this up! When he called into dispatch with the serial numbers his words were along of the lines of "this is for a TiVo DVR, whatever that is..." Wow!! Really Time Warner?!

Anywho...we went through the usual motions but all I've got are grey screens on just about every channel offered with a handful (literally) of exceptions. I've rebooted twice, including unplugging the TiVoHD, but nada. 5 hours after the contractor was here I have lots and lots of grey. If it was my favorite color this may not be so bad.

I've gone blind reading through the thread. I sure hope Time Warner installers, contractors, and CSRs start hanging out here.

To be continued......

*UPDATE:* I called Time Warner this morning and got the $19.95 truck roll/install fee knocked off my bill. Last night (close to midnight) I had to make another appointment for another truck roll this coming Tuesday. The billing rep ensured me that this guy will be a service tech, not an installer. There's a difference?


----------



## franzey

Is there a thread on TC for TWC subscribers to discuss rumors of additional HD channels being added and/or channel lineup changes? I'm new to the Digital Cable arena and it seems like information is hard to come by concerning when we are going to get even close to Directv's HD lineup.


----------



## kevo777

Yeah that would be nice.

In my opinion, the problem with cable company channel lineups is that they are regional. The HD channel lineup that is available to me here in Dallas is probably different than the HD lineup available in, say, New York City. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if the cable companies looked at public data that showed satellite install base numbers and then focused their HD channel launches primarily on those markets to remain competitive.


----------



## franzey

kevo777 said:


> Yeah that would be nice.
> 
> In my opinion, the problem with cable company channel lineups is that they are regional. The HD channel lineup that is available to me here in Dallas is probably different than the HD lineup available in, say, New York City. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if the cable companies looked at public data that showed satellite install base numbers and then focused their HD channel launches primarily on those markets to remain competitive.


So you have different HD channels than I do in Dayton, OH? Currently we are missing channels such as TLC HD, Discovery HD, USA HD, FX HD, etc...(not to mention our local NBC affiliate isn't on digital cable, but that is a local thing) I just read an article quoting the Senior VP of Time Warner from early 2007 saying that by year end (2007) TWC would have a HD lineup competitive with DirecTv. Ummm, it is mid 2008 and we are at about 1/4 of their HD channels.


----------



## kevo777

franzey said:


> So you have different HD channels than I do in Dayton, OH?


I would have no way of knowing without a side-by-side comparison. It doesn't matter; I was using NYC as an illustrated example. But yes, HD offerings do differ between markets within a single cable company's footprint. A big factor is the condition of the physical infrastructure (underground wiring, headends, etc.). It varies greatly from market to market. With satellite, it's more linear. Every user is essentially receiving the exact same signal, local channels being an exception. The set-top boxes and billing systems do 100% of the provisioning that filters out the channels that aren't being paid for.

Am I wrong?


----------



## franzey

kevo777 said:


> It varies greatly from market to market. With satellite, it's more linear.


Interesting. So essentially, TWC only needs to have one or two markets with 30-40 HD channels to then refute Directv's claims of HD domination. Even though ALL Directv subscribers can essentially get the same HD packages whereas TWC customers are totally limited to the half dozen or so HD channels which depend on the whim of TWC corporate. Nice.


----------



## BruceShultes

The best discussion about TW HD available in individual areas is on the AVSforum.

Try http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45 and find your local thread.


----------



## franzey

BruceShultes said:


> The best discussion about TW HD available in individual areas is on the AVSforum.
> 
> Try http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45 and find your local thread.


Good link, thanks! I checked through the boards and it seems that the vast majority of the discussion in my area revolves around OTA programming. Oh well, I will concede that there isn't a good single source of information. I will just keep doing what I am doing. 

Thanks!


----------



## gbrown

San Diego Time Warner
I came home yesterday to an alert saying that TW-SD had decided to reprogram my Cable Cards. I was told to wait 40 minutes. Two hours later I called Customer Support. They had me power cycle the S3 and they would send a signal to the Cable Cards. READ - Take two aspirins and call me in the morning. Two more hours and the same screen is there. Another enjoyable customer service call and I demanded that they roll a tech with two new Cable C:down:ards. I also asked them to bring extras.

Two fold result. 1) I have to wait until Sunday for service and 2) I get to spend yet another customer service call to demand a refund on the four days without service.


----------



## KI6ILS

Ok, so to make a long story short I had their box, got the TiVo S3 HD, called TW asking if I can take the cc out of their box and put it in my TiVo. They said it was no problem, that card worked fine. I take the old box back to the TW Store, they say it I damaged the equipment. I tell them that the CSR told me I could. Some more back and forth, they demanded the working M CC back and they issued me a different M CC. Well I take that one home and now I am only getting channels 2-37 SD and 2-13 HD.

My neighbor got a S3 HD TiVo as well and the tech came out today. He didn't know what a TiVo is or what a cable card is. All he did is send a lot of hits to the box and somehow that got it working. So I go home, call TW and spoke to a CSR who sent several hits and still only the basic channels. So now I have to wait for the tech to come on Monday, which means I'll miss The Venture Bros, and I don't even know if they will know what to do. 

Should I call them back and tell them to make sure the tech brings additional cards and standard cards? Why did my TiVo work with the one I took out of the old cable box and not the newly issued one?


----------



## JimWall

Seems TW got at least one of the following wrong. The new CC Serial Number, the new host id and/or your billing information which controls what channels you can see.
Also the hits need to be made after the CC firmware downloads are done


----------



## kevo777

I got my M-Card working last week on the second TW tech visit. After the initial install, I was only getting about 10% of the channels I pay for. The Host ID number and serial numbers were matching in the system but the Data number was one lousy digit off. I went fours days with no HD because of one lousy digit. The second tech was extremely cool and had experience with CableCARDS. He said that, while CSRs have to be spoon-fed, they do have the ability to check Host ID, Data, and serial numbers.

Time Warner better get their s**t together on these CableCARDS. They're not going anywhere. tru2way is coming in the fall according to TW's website, although I doubt TiVoHD will be compatible.


----------



## INARUSH

Just some info that may help out someone with the CP Auth Not Received message:

I am in Charlotte, NC and recently had one of my two S cable cards change from authorized to not authorized. After MANY calls to Time Warner, I finally found some that immediately knew what pairing meant. She knew what the host ID was and what to do next. The card did not pair immediately though. It took about 5 minutes after she paired, sent a reauthorization code, and then a regular code. Don't get discouraged when you call and they ask for the serial number, want to send a truck, or just tell you to reboot. Simply don't waste your time though. They will either know right away or they won't. Try calling back instead of trying to explain the situation to them. Once you find the right person, it will take a few minutes.


----------



## poma3

Hey,

Last week, Bravo went missing on my S3 TiVo but was still showing in analog on my 2 S2 boxes. After multiple calls to TWC and a schedule truck roll because the CSR couldn't figure out what was wrong, I received a call from Bob - a senior tech. He indicated that Bravo (our channel 70) was the first SDV channel in the Milwaukee area. He indicated that they will be switching many of the "lesser viewed" channels. Bravo is viewed less than the Outdoor Network?....huh!

Bob was very nice and indicated that I would have to get a TWC box and use TiVo's IR blaster to change channels and that would resolve my issues. I explained that I didn't want to rent another box and he sympathized. He indicated that they have frequent conversations about CC users and how SDV will impact them - but he didn't have any solutions and didn't mention the tuning adapter.

I did let him know to pass along that if my channels keep disappearing I'll take my business (including internet and phone) elsewhere. He said he'd pass it along. Trouble is...I don't think we have any other TiVo compatible options in SE Wisconsin. Anybody out there find anything better? Also...how do we get the tuning adapter once it's available? My whole house is networked and the thought of using someone else's DVR makes my sad.

thanks,
Mark.


----------



## wireless200

I want to drop to basic cable $12.00/month and buy a Tivo. My Pioneer plasma picks up dozens if not more channels including hi-def when the cable is connected directly to it. I don't want a cable card or STB. It seems I'm hearing from my neighbor and reading on these forums that Tivo won't pick up and record the HI-def channels on cable. Is that correct? What are my options if I don't want anything more than $12 cable? OTA? regards, David


----------



## kevo777

Only Series3 and TiVoHD will pick up high-def OTA. Just know that for the OTA HD feeds you will be restricted to manual recording only.


----------



## cableguy763

wireless200 said:


> I want to drop to basic cable $12.00/month and buy a Tivo. My Pioneer plasma picks up dozens if not more channels including hi-def when the cable is connected directly to it. I don't want a cable card or STB. It seems I'm hearing from my neighbor and reading on these forums that Tivo won't pick up and record the HI-def channels on cable. Is that correct? What are my options if I don't want anything more than $12 cable? OTA? regards, David


The tivo has a qam tuner in it, so it will pick up the locals in HD with just basic. Whether or not you get guide data for them is up to your cable provider. It should work just like your TV. OTA is certainly an option if all you care about is the locals. Guide data for that will be correct.


----------



## SCSIRAID

kevo777 said:


> Only Series3 and TiVoHD will pick up high-def OTA. Just know that for the OTA HD feeds you will be restricted to manual recording only.


I think you meant that the "Clear QAM HD feeds from the cableco will be restricted to manual recording only." If they are sourced from an antenna, and thus truly 'OTA' you will have guide data.


----------



## poma3

I posted earlier about losing Bravo from our lineup as the first SDV rollout in the Milwaukee area. Today I received a letter from TWC letting me know about another 54 channels going SDV on July 30th. 1/3 of them are Spanish Language which won't affect me and another 1/3 are all HBO/Showtime/Encore variation which I don't subscribe to. The remaining 1/3 though make me sad - no TBSHD, HGTVHD, Discovery HD Theatre, HD Net, HD Net movies...you get the idea.

They did include a blurb about the tuner adapter being available "later this year" and they also indicate that "it is currently contemplated that the Tuning Adapter will be provided at no additional charge" - you heard right...no charge!

Maybe someone inside the Death Star does have a heart!


----------



## Midwest User1

poma3 said:


> I posted earlier about losing Bravo from our lineup as the first SDV rollout in the Milwaukee area. Today I received a letter from TWC letting me know about another 54 channels going SDV on July 30th. 1/3 of them are Spanish Language which won't affect me and another 1/3 are all HBO/Showtime/Encore variation which I don't subscribe to. The remaining 1/3 though make me sad - no TBSHD, HGTVHD, Discovery HD Theatre, HD Net, HD Net movies...you get the idea.
> 
> They did include a blurb about the tuner adapter being available "later this year" and they also indicate that "it is currently contemplated that the Tuning Adapter will be provided at no additional charge" - you heard right...no charge!
> 
> Maybe someone inside the Death Star does have a heart!


I got the same letter and I'm in the Waukesha, WI. area. I wouldn't hold your breath though on actually getting a working Tuner resolver by the end of the year. I'm going to now look at alternative options for HD TV (D** TV etc.). It's very annoying that TW doesn't even fully support the cable card that they offer.


----------



## moval1

Originally I was going to ditch TWC standard for Verizon Fios, but it just got too painful to deal with them. Want a bundle deal? Gotta order it online. Try and order it online, get an error page that tells you to call an 800 number, but you can only get the bundle deal online. And of course my protests of bait and switch went unaddressed, so I considered TWC's "All the Best." 

Besides a flakey tech taking and returning my original modem, things have worked out great. Today I picked up the digital cable receivers and installed them myself in a few hours. And that includes figuring out how to add a Series 1 Tivo to the mix.

Location: Riverside, So. California
TWC services: Internet, Digital Cable, Telephone

Hardware:
1 Motorola DCT2224
1 Philips PTV300 Series 1 Tivo
1 IR cable
misc. cables

Steps:
Run the cable from the wall to the Motorola receiver's signal in port.
Next run a cable from the Motorola to the Tivo's signal in port.
Then run a cable from the Tivo to your television set.
Next hook up the IR cable to the Tivo and place the transmitters on top of the Motorola so they hang over the central display.
Finally, run through the Tivo setup routine again, slowly. 

Once you tell Tivo that there's a cable box attached it will start asking you questions about the provider, the box manufacturer, etc, so just work through the screens carefully. What I really enjoyed was figuring out which code the Tivo would need in order to control the Motorola via the IR cable. You're presented with a list of various codes so just experiment with them until you get the response you want from the Motorola. After the Tivo dials in for updated channel info and crunches the data you're 100% ready to go.

Conclusion:
Next I'm going to install a network card so I can stop using the phone line.
But I'm so glad that I didn't have to get rid of my Series 1 because it's one of my favorite pieces of hardware. I bought it used and it was a little jacked up but it has run terrific since I took it out of the box almost 3 years ago.


----------



## rp1790

Just another moan...mostly. Im in Overland Park Kansas.

I'm on my 4th visit by a tech. I have a TivoHD

1st visit:
Tech came out and installed 2 x M-cards. analog channels and local HD's were working. He said the others would come through in a few hours; they didnt even after Tech Spt sent hits or whatever it is. Scheduled a 2nd visit.

2nd Visit:
Im not home but my daughter is, she says he clearly doesnt know what hes doing. He takes the two original two cards and installs one M-Card and leaves the Tivo in basically the same state. Analogue channels work and some HDs.

3rd visit:
Yipee, a tech that is professional and knows what he is doing. He installs 1 x M-Card and an SC Card. Manages to get all channels working. It seems like the main reason they werent working is that when installing and/or changing CCs my account was getting set back to basic cable and losing my digital tier.
After the tech leaves Tivo wants me to do guided setup (again) and ask me to remove the card in Slot 2. I remove card 1 by mistake, put it back in and remove card 2after this nothing works. CCs are no longer authorized and onto the 4th visit.

4th Visit.
Tech comes up, doesnt know what hes doing (worst yet), doesnt know what a tivo is and I have to tell him every step to do. Eventually I convince him to install 2 x SC cards and EVENTUALLY get both going. Similar problem to before my digital tier gets dropped off and I have to convince the Tech I should have it..ta daafter he rings back in and says Im supposed to have the digital tier all the channels are working. This guy was an idiot. When my digital channels werent working he was walking out the door and I had to stop him to check my provisioning (about the digital tier being dropped off my acct). He also said they had received an email saying they would no longer install and/or support cablecards anymore. I told him about the FCC and he was a bit taken back.

Just my one tip is if you are getting a grey screen on a digital channel, its possible they have dropped a package off when installing / swapping the cablecards, ask them to check it. And the other thing is, when the CCs are authorized the channels should come through within minutes, if not immediately. 

I now seem to have all channels available, nothing missing because of SDV that I can. 

Kind of off topic but when two channels are recording and I go to change channel it only gives me the option of stopping recording one channel and doesnt give me the option to stop recording one or two. Is this a Tivo bug or? Im sure it should list both recordings and allow you to choose which one to stop recording..


----------



## franzey

rp1790 said:


> Kind of off topic but when two channels are recording and I go to change channel it only gives me the option of stopping recording one channel and doesnt give me the option to stop recording one or two. Is this a Tivo bug or? Im sure it should list both recordings and allow you to choose which one to stop recording..


You need to switch to the tuner (via the info button on your Tivo remote) that has the recording that you wish to stop when you change channels.


----------



## usnret

I'm located just outside Bowling Green, Ohio. Had TW come out last Sat. and he installed the "triple pack". Couldn't install a CC because he was a contractor. Everything works great. Did a setup on the HDTivo. Got the basics fine. Cable person came out today (Maggie) and installed an Mcard (she first called to see what sort of card(s) she needed to bring). Installed the card, the Tivo did the frequency check thing, finished, I got her the info on the card, she called it in, I reran guide setup, and BANG, everything works great!!!
Just wanted to give TW people a kudo here in this area (and this was the first Tivo that she installed a card on).
Regards


----------



## jasonlh

rp1790 said:


> Just another moan...mostly. Im in Overland Park Kansas.
> 
> I'm on my 4th visit by a tech. I have a TivoHD
> 
> 1st visit:
> Tech came out and installed 2 x M-cards. analog channels and local HD's were working. He said the others would come through in a few hours; they didnt even after Tech Spt sent hits or whatever it is. Scheduled a 2nd visit.
> 
> 2nd Visit:
> Im not home but my daughter is, she says he clearly doesnt know what hes doing. He takes the two original two cards and installs one M-Card and leaves the Tivo in basically the same state. Analogue channels work and some HDs.
> 
> 3rd visit:
> Yipee, a tech that is professional and knows what he is doing. He installs 1 x M-Card and an SC Card. Manages to get all channels working. It seems like the main reason they werent working is that when installing and/or changing CCs my account was getting set back to basic cable and losing my digital tier.
> After the tech leaves Tivo wants me to do guided setup (again) and ask me to remove the card in Slot 2. I remove card 1 by mistake, put it back in and remove card 2after this nothing works. CCs are no longer authorized and onto the 4th visit.
> 
> 4th Visit.
> Tech comes up, doesnt know what hes doing (worst yet), doesnt know what a tivo is and I have to tell him every step to do. Eventually I convince him to install 2 x SC cards and EVENTUALLY get both going. Similar problem to before my digital tier gets dropped off and I have to convince the Tech I should have it..ta daafter he rings back in and says Im supposed to have the digital tier all the channels are working. This guy was an idiot. When my digital channels werent working he was walking out the door and I had to stop him to check my provisioning (about the digital tier being dropped off my acct). He also said they had received an email saying they would no longer install and/or support cablecards anymore. I told him about the FCC and he was a bit taken back.
> 
> Just my one tip is if you are getting a grey screen on a digital channel, its possible they have dropped a package off when installing / swapping the cablecards, ask them to check it. And the other thing is, when the CCs are authorized the channels should come through within minutes, if not immediately.
> 
> I now seem to have all channels available, nothing missing because of SDV that I can.
> 
> Kind of off topic but when two channels are recording and I go to change channel it only gives me the option of stopping recording one channel and doesnt give me the option to stop recording one or two. Is this a Tivo bug or? Im sure it should list both recordings and allow you to choose which one to stop recording..


I feel your pain..I too had 3 or 4 visits to get my Tivo Series 3 working back in October by TWC in KC (Gardner actually). My final visit took 3 hours and it included 2 techs and a supervisor to finally get it to work. However, I have not had a problem since then...As long as you don't count the whole SDV debacle that is now starting..


----------



## rp1790

jasonlh said:


> I feel your pain..I too had 3 or 4 visits to get my Tivo Series 3 working back in October by TWC in KC (Gardner actually). My final visit took 3 hours and it included 2 techs and a supervisor to finally get it to work. However, I have not had a problem since then...As long as you don't count the whole SDV debacle that is now starting..


Yep, I see there are some new HD channels in the KC area which are SDV and we won't get. Apparently Tivo are working on some solution or gizmo that will work with SDV channels, I hope it comes out soon. Coming from DirecTV which has superb signal quality and an awesome selection of HD channels....TWC is pretty pathetic.


----------



## mistergogolak

Okay. I'm getting spooked now. I am a LOOOOONG time Directv customer who got ticked off about the Tivo situation and decided to buy some HDTivos. I'm moving to Myrtle Beach from the Midwest and decided not to re-up with Directv for two more years and pay them to lease their equipment. (To keep me, they ultimately started offering all kinds of freebies. They even offered to let me connect my HDTIVOs to their tuner boxes which I didn't think was possible...) A little too little, a little too late.

Today I was on the phone for the third time with TWC in MB. I was going to run with FIOS but it hasn't been rolled out to my new address yet. As far as I can tell TWC is the only gig in town. 

Janice with TWC tells me that all of the hi-def channels in MB are SDV. Huh? From what I could tell they hadn't rolled it out there yet. 

Janice much like one of the previous sales people also told me I would need to get their tuners and DVRs if I wanted to receive HD channels with TWC. 

Now, I know this is BS. I was also told that I should go with their gear to get the highest resolution picture. 

Janice: "Now that the gov't has given up regulating, we can give our subscribers a better picture."
ME: "Yeah, we wouldn't want to make sure that any open standards work. That would just get in the way of progress."

So, besides TWC are there any other service providers in MB that offer better service? Can anyone confirm that all of the HD channels in Myrtle Beach are indeed all SDV? Why am I doing this again???

Any feedback is appreciated.

Gogolak


----------



## rp1790

mistergogolak said:


> Okay. I'm getting spooked now. I am a LOOOOONG time Directv customer who got ticked off about the Tivo situation and decided to buy some HDTivos. I'm moving to Myrtle Beach from the Midwest and decided not to re-up with Directv for two more years and pay them to lease their equipment. (To keep me, they ultimately started offering all kinds of freebies. They even offered to let me connect my HDTIVOs to their tuner boxes which I didn't think was possible...) A little too little, a little too late.
> 
> Gogolak


Well, personally, I would stick with DirecTV if you possibly can. Their HDDVR is better than a Tivo IMO and no worries with HD channels. The reality is that TWC are going to move more and more to SDV and we are going to get less and less when using cablecards.


----------



## Fofer

rp1790 said:


> Well, personally, I would stick with DirecTV if you possibly can. Their HDDVR is better than a Tivo IMO and no worries with HD channels. The reality is that TWC are going to move more and more to SDV and we are going to get less and less when using cablecards.


...until the SDV dongle/adapter comes out, and compatibility returns:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=375723

I'd disagree that DTV's HDDVR is "better" than a TiVo. It's not as bad as many think, and it's getting better. But in terms of usability and reliability, TiVo is still (currently) ahead.


----------



## Distortedloop

Not sure if this is the best place to post this, I see so many people flamed for starting a new thread or posting in the wrong section, makes me nervous to post at all. ;-)

Anyways, Time Warner here in San Fernando Valley (Los Angeles suberb), with a Series 3 and two cable cards. I was just curious if anyone else has started NOT receiving the Universal High Def channel (419 on our grid).

Was getting it fine here until middle of last week. The cable card says it's tuned to the channel properly in diagnostics, with a signal lock, but all I get is a black screen. Channel 420 (HDNet Movies) is full of heavy pixelation and freezes, not enough to make it unwatchable, but annoying to watch. All other HD tier channels coming in fine, as always. 

I called Tier 1 support, and at first she said 419 (UHD) wasn't in my line up, but then she backtracked and had me reboot the machine (which I'd already done) and then she sent a reset signal, and I rebooted again, followed by another reset. 

Problems not resolved, so she's sending a repair tech on Tuesday.

I'm a little panicked as UHD will have a lot of the Olympics content and I just want to make sure that it's something with my box, and not something stupid at Time Warner like turning that channel off for Cable Cards.

Anyone in the area who can check for reception? Thanks.


----------



## bobrt6676

Distortedloop said:


> Not sure if this is the best place to post this, I see so many people flamed for starting a new thread or posting in the wrong section, makes me nervous to post at all. ;-)
> 
> Anyways, Time Warner here in San Fernando Valley (Los Angeles suberb), with a Series 3 and two cable cards. I was just curious if anyone else has started NOT receiving the Universal High Def channel (419 on our grid).
> 
> Was getting it fine here until middle of last week. The cable card says it's tuned to the channel properly in diagnostics, with a signal lock, but all I get is a black screen. Channel 420 (HDNet Movies) is full of heavy pixelation and freezes, not enough to make it unwatchable, but annoying to watch. All other HD tier channels coming in fine, as always.
> 
> I called Tier 1 support, and at first she said 419 (UHD) wasn't in my line up, but then she backtracked and had me reboot the machine (which I'd already done) and then she sent a reset signal, and I rebooted again, followed by another reset.
> 
> Problems not resolved, so she's sending a repair tech on Tuesday.
> 
> I'm a little panicked as UHD will have a lot of the Olympics content and I just want to make sure that it's something with my box, and not something stupid at Time Warner like turning that channel off for Cable Cards.
> 
> Anyone in the area who can check for reception? Thanks.


I had a similar problem with TW premium HD channels, MOJO,HDNET,HDNET MOVIES,UHD. Tier 1 support gave me the same as you. Sent a truck, he replaced CC's, Put an amplifier on the line, problem not solved. Sent out a second truck the next day. This Tech says their is no way it could be a CC problem or signal strength issue because all other HD channels are fine. He calls the office, has the supervisor check my account and found the Premium HD channels were not authorized for the CC's. She authorized(not sure of the exact terminology) I rebooted(I think, maybe no reboot) and the HD Premium channels were perfect. Bottom line no truck roll needed just a screw up at the office end. Hope this helps.


----------



## tlwizard

Anyone with TWC in Manhattan or New York start having a majorly degraded image on their SD channels in the past week (starting Tuesday or Wednesday maybe)?

I don't have any cablecards, just have my box hooked up to the wall so I get very basic cable but can also tune to the HD channels. The HD channels still come in crystal clear but every SD channel has taken a severe turn for the worse. If only the QAM channels got program info...

Any advice for the pixelated channels seeing how nothing on my end has changed? Is TWC just sending out poor-looking SD channels?

Thanks.


----------



## Distortedloop

bobrt6676 said:


> I had a similar problem with TW premium HD channels, MOJO,HDNET,HDNET MOVIES,UHD. Tier 1 support gave me the same as you. Sent a truck, he replaced CC's, Put an amplifier on the line, problem not solved. Sent out a second truck the next day. This Tech says their is no way it could be a CC problem or signal strength issue because all other HD channels are fine. He calls the office, has the supervisor check my account and found the Premium HD channels were not authorized for the CC's. She authorized(not sure of the exact terminology) I rebooted(I think, maybe no reboot) and the HD Premium channels were perfect. Bottom line no truck roll needed just a screw up at the office end. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the response. I guess I can call them again to check something like that, but all my other premiums channels (HD tier, HBO, Showtime) all coming in fine except black screen on UHD, and heavy pixelation on HDNet.

I'll post back if my fix turns out to be what you suggested. Thanks again.


----------



## T-Shee

tlwizard said:


> Anyone with TWC in Manhattan or New York start having a majorly degraded image on their SD channels in the past week (starting Tuesday or Wednesday maybe)?
> 
> I don't have any cablecards, just have my box hooked up to the wall so I get very basic cable but can also tune to the HD channels. The HD channels still come in crystal clear but every SD channel has taken a severe turn for the worse. If only the QAM channels got program info...
> 
> Any advice for the pixelated channels seeing how nothing on my end has changed? Is TWC just sending out poor-looking SD channels?
> 
> Thanks.


No, no change in SD picture quality here on the Upper East Side. I was under the impression that HD required Cable Cards - indeed, prior to CC install, I couldn't get any HD at all- so it's interesting that you can get HD without CCs. What HD station numbers do you get??


----------



## tlwizard

T-Shee said:


> No, no change in SD picture quality here on the Upper East Side. I was under the impression that HD required Cable Cards - indeed, prior to CC install, I couldn't get any HD at all- so it's interesting that you can get HD without CCs. What HD station numbers do you get??


I get 1-2, 1-4, 1-5, 1-7, and so on for all the basics. Then on top of that I get 93-2 which is TNT in HD. On my basic just plugged into the wall SD cable I get all the basic channels plus Bravo, Food Network, Spike and a few others. I just don't understand why the video quality took a dive though on those channels.


----------



## 59er

I've got a Tivo HD with an M-card in Manhattan, and for the past couple weeks I've had some bad pixellation, particularly on the HD versions of the broadcast channels (esp. 704, 705, and 707, perhaps less so on 702). Anyone else having these problems?


----------



## valkyriesound

Does anyone have any experience in Culver City, CA?

My building just got digital cable and I tried TW's DVR just to see
where they were technology-wise (I'm a long-time tivo user).
Wow.. their DVR is horrible!

I called them today to say I wanted to remove their DVR and get
2 cablecards for a new TIvo.

They argued with me saying that they "don't support TIVO-only TVs
with cablecards" and that "The tech would refuse to install the CCs".
The CR rep said "I can send the tech but he won't install them."
So I said... "OK... send the tech anyway!" He backed down and scheduled the
appointment. He would not commit to actually installing the cards.

What's the deal? Don't they have to support this?
How can I prepare for the untrained guy I'm going to get?
I saw the Tivo's site instructions but what do I have to tell them
to do in the office?

Thanks for the help...I'm fighting this!

Viva Tivo!


----------



## abredt

Before TW arrives, go back to the TiVo site or phone them to ask what to do if TW refuses. TW cannot legally refuse - the FCC says they MUST support cable cards. Hopefully you will get a tech who has already done some TiVo installs. Also go to the site and print the page that says Give this to the installer.

I'm with TW and kept the TW DVR in addition to my Series-3 because every once in a while I have a problem with TiVo not recording something. I've also had cable cards die and need another truck roll to install new cards. It's random, but if there is something that I "must Have" I record it on both. If you can afford it...???

CB


----------



## amradio

We have an HD TV with basic cable with no premium channels. Can I use The Tivo HD box without the cards. The instructions lead me to believe the cards are only required so that you can receive encrypted channels....


----------



## cableguy763

amradio said:


> We have an HD TV with basic cable with no premium channels. Can I use The Tivo HD box without the cards. The instructions lead me to believe the cards are only required so that you can receive encrypted channels....


You would be correct. You don't need cards for basic only.


----------



## SCSIRAID

amradio said:


> We have an HD TV with basic cable with no premium channels. Can I use The Tivo HD box without the cards. The instructions lead me to believe the cards are only required so that you can receive encrypted channels....


With perhaps a few exceptions, the cards are also needed to get you guide data for QAM digital channels encrypted or unencrypted. For analog channels under 100... you dont need the cablecards.


----------



## amradio

Thanks for the responses....

I'm a little confused now....

Does that mean I cannot receive the local HD channels I'm currently getting thru my TWC STB (ie channel 512 ABC and 506 Fox) since they are higher than 100 - or are you just refering to the program guide channel being unavailable?


----------



## SCSIRAID

amradio said:


> Thanks for the responses....
> 
> I'm a little confused now....
> 
> Does that mean I cannot receive the local HD channels I'm currently getting thru my TWC STB (ie channel 512 ABC and 506 Fox) since they are higher than 100 - or are you just refering to the program guide channel being unavailable?


You can manually tune them as long as their PSIP data is 'good'. However, you wont get guide data which will limit you to manual recordings...


----------



## cableguy763

He can use OTA and basic cable, like some folks do to get local guide info for their local HD's.


----------



## Austin Bike

Should the digital and analog of the same channel (i.e. CNN and CNN digital) look the same on my screen?


----------



## cableguy763

Austin Bike said:


> Should the digital and analog of the same channel (i.e. CNN and CNN digital) look the same on my screen?


No matter which cnn you go to i.e 46 or 310, your cablecards are pointing you to the analog source. They will look exactly the same because they are the same. This is true for all channels 2-72 and their alternate numbers in the 100's etc.


----------



## Austin Bike

Wow, I went through all that to get cable cards when 95&#37; of the content I watch was on the analog channels. 

I was hoping that a digital CNN or discovery would look better. The person at the mopac office talked about how much better it would be. Nope, all the same. Very disappointing.


----------



## Firekite

"Digital" CNN? Do you mean CNN HD? High Definition programming will certainly look much better than its SD counterpart, even digital SD. Of course, not every news camera in the field is HD, so not everything you see will have been shot in HD. Pretty much all that studio stuff is, though.

If you're talking about the regular old SD, then digital should be "cleaner" and free from interference, but there won't be some dramatic shift like it would be between SD and HD. Plus, the quality of the TV and the degree of compression makes a pretty big difference. OTA HD for the locals tends to look better than the same HD signal coming from TWC via digital cable.


----------



## Austin Bike

There are 3 CNN's on TWC Austin: Standard, "digital" and HD. I don't get HD, but bouncing back and forth between standard and digital I can't tell which is which.

I was hoping for "cleaner" but I am definitely not getting it with cable cards.


----------



## Firekite

Then you weren't getting a "dirty" signal before, with analog.


----------



## Combat Medic

Anybody have the phone number for Time Warner's Cable Card office. I think it used to be their legal office.

Thanks


----------



## rpongett

Time Warner claims that, with CableCards, you can't get sports subscriptions such as NBA League Pass and ESPN Gameplan.

Does anyone using a Series 3 and a CableCard know if this is true? It seems odd since it really doesn't require a 2 way message. You just order the service before the season and then you can receive the appropriate channels.

Also, they claim no channels have been switched to SDV yet in Los Angeles. Does anyone know if this is true? Their website seems completely non-informative.


----------



## Austin Bike

I can't speak to LA, but in Austin, it seems like they have complied with the "letter of the law" but not necessarily the "spirit of the law".

The FCC forced them to offer cable cards, but that doesn't mean that they have to make it full featured. The tech that was out at my house was really nice, and really well versed in how to dance around this issue. More than once I heard "if you had our box...."


----------



## NiteCourt

It all started a few months ago when TWC pushed some new update to our digital convertor box. After that our Tivo which uses an IR remote to change the channel on the convertor box would not change the channel correctly. The funny thing is it would change the channel correctly when the convertor boxs guide would display no guide data available. Anyway after hearing horror stories from my co-worker and his TWC DVR I knew I wanted to stick with TIVO. So to solve the problem I decided to get an HD TIVO and get cable cards installed for the digital channels. I called customer service and talked to some lady with a bad accent and was very hard to understand. She said go to the local office. I did. My local office said to call customer service. Oh what fun. I must have talked to the sister of the first CSR since she also had a bad accent and I couldnt understand her. I told her the local office said I had to schedule an appointment to have the cards delivered and installed. I wanted one multistream card since there are two tuners in the box. Only singlestream cards are available in this area. I said fine, I need two singlestream cards since it also works with 2 singlestream cards. The first appointment available was in two weeks. Oh how I miss Adelphias next day service.

Two weeks later the tech shows up and everything goes well. Two months after that I turn on the TV and there is a message stating there is firmware upgrade in process for cable card one. It should take 40  60 minutes. Two hours later it still has the same message. I call customer service and this time I must have talked to the first ladys cousin since I could barely understand her. She sends a reset signal to the card. Nothing happens. Then she says there is an upgrade in the area and it may take a day. I tell her Im going to call back in 8 hours. 8 hours later it is still upgrading so I call and force her to schedule a service appointment. That was on June 28th. The service tech comes on July 15th with no cable cards. He says he can hook up a cable box. I tell him that since the upgrade your boxes no longer work correctly. He then says I need a multistream card but they dont have any. Hell have TWC from the city of come out tomorrow with one since the former Adelphia areas dont have them. July 16th, the next day. A service tech comes with a cable box and no cards. Idiots. He make some calls and says it has to be ordered and takes 7 days. So here it is July 31, 2008 and no cable card, no calls from Time Warner. Time Warners customer service is non-existent and everyone I talk to doesnt know their a** from a hole in ground. No one can tell me a thing.


----------



## George Cifranci

NiteCourt said:


> Two months after that I turn on the TV and there is a message stating there is firmware upgrade in process for cable card one. It should take 40  60 minutes. Two hours later it still has the same message. I call customer service and this time I must have talked to the first ladys cousin since I could barely understand her. She sends a reset signal to the card. Nothing happens.


I have Time Warner here in Columbus Ohio. There was a bug in a particular version of the S-Card firmware that would say it was doing a firmware upgrade even though it wasn't (at that time Time Warner Mid-Ohio never did software upgrades for Cable Cards over the network). Back in Sept 2007 I had this issue and TW came out and replaced my faulty S-Card with a M-Card. The tech didn't unpair the S-Card before inserting the M-card which caused all sorts of issues but eventually it worked out ok and has been running fine ever since.


----------



## 59er

NiteCourt said:


> So here it is July 31, 2008 and no cable card, no calls from Time Warner. Time Warners customer service is non-existent and everyone I talk to doesnt know their a** from a hole in ground. No one can tell me a thing.


Check out this url:
http://consumerist.com/5013973/reach-time-warner-cable-executive-customer-service

That has contact info for Time Warner Cable Executive Customer Service.


> 203-351-2221 connects you directly to Time Warner Cable's executive customer care division. Jeff Simmermon, Time Warner's Digital Communications Director, sent this number to us himself. What a good example for other companies to emulate!


----------



## Meatball

I've been checking into the M-Card's in Charlotte, NC, and even though the TWC site says they should be out Q4 07 - Q1 08, they don't have them yet.

Supposedly they are up and running in Raleigh, NC (anyone up there able to verify?) and will be rolled out in the Charlotte area in the fall and they'll inform customers about the cards when they're out.

Of course, I don't believe them, but I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Meatball said:


> I've been checking into the M-Card's in Charlotte, NC, and even though the TWC site says they should be out Q4 07 - Q1 08, they don't have them yet.
> 
> Supposedly they are up and running in Raleigh, NC (anyone up there able to verify?) and will be rolled out in the Charlotte area in the fall and they'll inform customers about the cards when they're out.
> 
> Of course, I don't believe them, but I've got my fingers crossed.


M Cards have been available for a loooong time here in Raleigh. I have 2 in my S3 and one in my THD.


----------



## trol1374

I had the same issues when I first tried to get my card. I asked to be transferred to a manager. After a few calm talks about why a card took so long to get delivered and then learning I couldn't get half the HD channels I was paying for, she gave me a HD box at no additional charge.


----------



## Austin Bike

I went to the time warner office and dropped off my cable cards this week.

If the digital signal was decent I would have kept them, but the fact that I was paying for digital and getting analog on most of the channels that I wanted simply meant an extra ~$180/year for next to nothing.


----------



## Firekite

Paying for digital and getting analog? Are you sure you've got that one right?


----------



## m_jonis

Firekite said:


> Paying for digital and getting analog? Are you sure you've got that one right?


Yep.

TW does that here too in Albany, NY for some of their channels.

See, they switched to SDV and then moved also to digital simulcast. Then they forced all the cable cards to use the digital simulcast signal, which meant that we lost "analog" channels because their digital counterpart was SDV.

To fix this, TW told the cable card to re-map the "digital" channels to the analog frequency.

So we are, in essence, paying for digital cable and getting the RF channels for like 14 or so "digital" channels.


----------



## dgknight3

I currently have TWC Standard Cable, no STB, and a Series 2DT Tivo. I recently purchased a Panasonic plasma and determined via it's tuner I'm only receiving analog channels, I could not pickup any local HD via the cable or any digital channels. But I hooked up an OTA to the TV and get great pictures for Local Broadcasts. I don't really want to pay for HD from TWC as about the only extra channel I would watch would be ESPN. But I do hate recording SD shows on the Tivo. So I'm considering purchasing an HD Tivo with Lifetime Service. Apparently, I can then drop the 12.95 monthly Tivo fee and give up the Series2.
So then with HD Tivo, record HD OTA (which is most of the stuff we record, my wife records some other things 'Lifetime' but she can't tell the difference in the quality ) and the other SD channels via the TWC cable.

My question, with this plan, is there anything in the future, like SDV ,that would screw this up?. Or will the digital switch in Feb 2009 require me to get CableCards? 
I don't want to spring $ for the Tivo to have it not work 6 months down the line.

Sorry for the wordiness but want to make sure my ducks are in a row before I explain to the spouse why we need an HD Tivo.


----------



## Austin Bike

As I understand it, the 2009 change to digital only impacts broadcast (over the air TV), not cable TV. You cable provider may decide at any time not to support analog cable and move only to digital. At that point you will need cable cards.

The issue with cable cards today is twofold:

1.) While cable cards allow you to get digital cable without a box, not all channels are digital. 
2.) Cable cards do not necessarily allow you to get every channel that you see on the digital cable lineup.

Somewhere, somehow, in the future you will be forced to get cable cards (it's only a matter of time before the cable company decides not to support analog any longer). I wouldn't be surprised if the cable companies use the 2009 deadline as a way to move out of analog.

I have 2 series 2 boxes and added a tivo HD this past month. There are inputs for both antenna (HD) and cable. It seamlessly integrates TW cable (standard analog) and over the air hi-def.


----------



## Distortedloop

TWC adds USA-HD just in time for the Olympics, too bad that it, and the concurrently added CNBC-HD (will they have Olympic content?) aren't received on my Tivo Series 3. I get a "channel not available" and black screen.

Anyone in LA actually receive these channels (450 and 451) on a cablecard?


----------



## 78717

I just got my Tivo HD DVR and a cable card ... the tech explained that I wouldn't get all the HD channels due to the 2-way communication issue. He also mentioned that Time Warner was working on solving the problem but that they'd been working on it for a year ... any idea when this will be fixed?


----------



## sushikitten

I am not looking forward to this. We just got our new tivo last night and have yet to call TWC [Eastern North Carolina] for the cards. I did look up charges and it's $43 for the freakin' installation  plus a per card fee per month.


----------



## franzey

I just got a letter today (August 6) that was dated July 9 saying that Time Warner Southwest Ohio is moving about 70-90 channels to SDV on August 15. They are "lesser watched" stations, but it is just the first nail in the coffin for my Tivo's. Has anyone else in the area gotten the letter? Any more news on the so called "dongle" that everyone has heard about but no one has seen? Do I need to ditch the Tivo's?


----------



## George Cifranci

franzey said:


> I just got a letter today (August 6) that was dated July 9 saying that Time Warner Southwest Ohio is moving about 70-90 channels to SDV on August 15. They are "lesser watched" stations, but it is just the first nail in the coffin for my Tivo's. Has anyone else in the area gotten the letter? Any more news on the so called "dongle" that everyone has heard about but no one has seen? Do I need to ditch the Tivo's?


According to a contact I have at Time Warner Mid Ohio, TW is definitely testing the Tuning Adaptor, they didn't have a time frame on when it will be released though. I hope by years end at the latest.

Any way you can post the list of channels?


----------



## realityboy

franzey said:


> I just got a letter today (August 6) that was dated July 9 saying that Time Warner Southwest Ohio is moving about 70-90 channels to SDV on August 15. They are "lesser watched" stations, but it is just the first nail in the coffin for my Tivo's. Has anyone else in the area gotten the letter? Any more news on the so called "dongle" that everyone has heard about but no one has seen? Do I need to ditch the Tivo's?


I got that letter also, and the letter itself mentions that the tuning adapter should be available later this year (they specifically mention that it will work with Tivo series 3), and that they expect there to be no extra charge. Also, notice they did not move any HD channels even the lesser watched ones so I don't really see this as too much of a hassle although I will probably get rid of the digital tiers that are affected for a few months if i can't receive all the channels.


----------



## franzey

I agree, that the channel selection in the letter isn't terribly bothersome, but I can only imagine that once they start, it won't be long before most of the channels are moved. TW Ohio doesn't have a great lineup of HD content yet, and I can only assume it is due in part to bandwidth issues that should be mitigated by moving to SDV across the majority of their lineup. It is good to hear that there is something in the works, I just hate to base my three tivo's on a "check is in the mail" type of outlook.... I don't have much choice though do I


----------



## Effinay

franzey said:


> I just got a letter today (August 6) that was dated July 9 saying that Time Warner Southwest Ohio is moving about 70-90 channels to SDV on August 15. They are "lesser watched" stations, but it is just the first nail in the coffin for my Tivo's. Has anyone else in the area gotten the letter? Any more news on the so called "dongle" that everyone has heard about but no one has seen? Do I need to ditch the Tivo's?


I got the letter, too. 

The only 2 extra* tiers I have (digital games and Encore) are both affected!

Oh well.. I have another TV with an S2 and their crappy STB that will still get those channels. Hopefully the tuning resolver will be available soon.


----------



## scurby2

Distortedloop said:


> TWC adds USA-HD just in time for the Olympics, too bad that it, and the concurrently added CNBC-HD (will they have Olympic content?) aren't received on my Tivo Series 3. I get a "channel not available" and black screen.
> 
> Anyone in LA actually receive these channels (450 and 451) on a cablecard?


I am in OC and also got those 2 HD channels updated in the lineup, but no signal "channel not avaialble"..........called TW and they state they wont be activated until October..........


----------



## bobrt6676

franzey said:


> I just got a letter today (August 6) that was dated July 9 saying that Time Warner Southwest Ohio is moving about 70-90 channels to SDV on August 15. They are "lesser watched" stations, but it is just the first nail in the coffin for my Tivo's. Has anyone else in the area gotten the letter? Any more news on the so called "dongle" that everyone has heard about but no one has seen? Do I need to ditch the Tivo's?


Received same letter. Most of the list is meaningless to me, but there are 2 channels that could be a problem this football/basketball season. 114 ESPNU and 149 CSTV had a few games of interest last season including UD and OSU.
I certainly would wait before ditching your Tivos.


----------



## bobrt6676

George Cifranci said:


> According to a contact I have at Time Warner Mid Ohio, TW is definitely testing the Tuning Adaptor, they didn't have a time frame on when it will be released though. I hope by years end at the latest.
> 
> Any way you can post the list of channels?



View attachment TWC SDV.doc


----------



## realityboy

Effinay said:


> I got the letter, too.
> 
> The only 2 extra* tiers I have (digital games and Encore) are both affected!
> 
> Oh well.. I have another TV with an S2 and their crappy STB that will still get those channels. Hopefully the tuning resolver will be available soon.


Same here, I'll get a set-top box for my series 2 for now. Can't really do without BBC America or MTV2. Well, I could, but I would rather not. End of the year should mean that it will be available in 4 months at the most, right?

Hopefully this means more HD soon.


----------



## kevo777

Distortedloop said:


> TWC adds USA-HD just in time for the Olympics, too bad that it, and the concurrently added CNBC-HD (will they have Olympic content?) aren't received on my Tivo Series 3. I get a "channel not available" and black screen.


I'm in Dallas, TX and today I noticed the addition of USA-HD and CNBC-HD as well, although like you, I am also receiving the "channel not available" message on a black screen. I haven't called my local TW office to verify activation.


----------



## bsd107

Distortedloop said:


> Not sure if this is the best place to post this, I see so many people flamed for starting a new thread or posting in the wrong section, makes me nervous to post at all. ;-)
> 
> Anyways, Time Warner here in San Fernando Valley (Los Angeles suberb), with a Series 3 and two cable cards. I was just curious if anyone else has started NOT receiving the Universal High Def channel (419 on our grid).
> 
> Was getting it fine here until middle of last week. The cable card says it's tuned to the channel properly in diagnostics, with a signal lock, but all I get is a black screen. Channel 420 (HDNet Movies) is full of heavy pixelation and freezes, not enough to make it unwatchable, but annoying to watch. All other HD tier channels coming in fine, as always.
> 
> I called Tier 1 support, and at first she said 419 (UHD) wasn't in my line up, but then she backtracked and had me reboot the machine (which I'd already done) and then she sent a reset signal, and I rebooted again, followed by another reset.
> 
> Problems not resolved, so she's sending a repair tech on Tuesday.
> 
> I'm a little panicked as UHD will have a lot of the Olympics content and I just want to make sure that it's something with my box, and not something stupid at Time Warner like turning that channel off for Cable Cards.
> 
> Anyone in the area who can check for reception? Thanks.


I can't believe what idiots these tech support people can be.

I'm have TWC San Diego service with my TiVo S3, and have the same problem.

It's because they moved Universal HD to SDV. You WILL NOT be able to tune this until TWC distributes the Tuning Adapters for the S3.

Amazing that TWC wasted so much time and resources trying to fix your problem which is not fixable until they give you a Tuning Adapter.


----------



## gamo62

I just receivd the dreaded SDV letter here in the Cincinnati market. It was only a matter of time. It was good while it lasted. It did say pretty much the same as the others. That there should be an adapter provided at no charge towards the end of the year. 

We shall see...


----------



## Cainebj

kevo777 said:


> I noticed the addition of USA-HD and CNBC-HD


I'm on TWC NYC - does anyone know if the USA-HD and CNBC-HD are just for the Olympics or if they are here to stay? In NYC, they have been added as 195 and 196 which are not the general HD tier of the +700's.

There are other threads that a couple of other Olympics related channels (NBCBSK and NBCOC - 197 and 198) are temporary.


----------



## Cainebj

well so much for my excitement about getting Burn Notice in Hi-Def 

i just called TWC NYC and they said that after the Olympics on August 24th that USA-HD and CNBC-HD will go away.
:down:


----------



## NiteCourt

59er said:


> Check out this url:
> http://consumerist.com/5013973/reach-time-warner-cable-executive-customer-service
> 
> That has contact info for Time Warner Cable Executive Customer Service.


Thanks. I saw that. And I also found the email address for the TWC NEO Regional Manager and fired off an email on Sunday. Monday my wife got a call from his assistant who was very nice. On Tuesday a tech, who was also very nice, who usually only does business installs, installed one multistream card and it is working now. (crossing fingers)

I'm happy that it's resolved but I'm unhappy on how it had to get done. It shouldn't be that way. TWC needs to improve customer service.


----------



## realityboy

kevo777 said:


> I'm in Dallas, TX and today I noticed the addition of USA-HD and CNBC-HD as well, although like you, I am also receiving the "channel not available" message on a black screen. I haven't called my local TW office to verify activation.


In Dayton, it appears we have USA-HD added at least temporarily even though it's not working yet. Same black screen for now. If it's for the Olympics, I wonder when it'll start...


----------



## kevo777

Cainebj said:


> well so much for my excitement about getting Burn Notice in Hi-Def
> 
> i just called TWC NYC and they said that after the Olympics on August 24th that USA-HD and CNBC-HD will go away.
> :down:


Wow. That makes no sense, although it sounds like something TWC would do. If you're going to allocate the bandwidth for new channels, what does it hurt to keep them permanently? CNBC-HD I can see not keeping. Who watches the standard-def feed even? It's the red-headed step child of 24-hour news channels. But USA-HD??? Umm a fairly prominent channel I suspect.

Way to listen to what paying customers want, TWC. Outstanding.


----------



## DaveDFW

kevo777 said:


> Wow. That makes no sense, although it sounds like something TWC would do. If you're going to allocate the bandwidth for new channels, what does it hurt to keep them permanently? CNBC-HD I can see not keeping. Who watches the standard-def feed even? It's the red-headed step child of 24-hour news channels. But USA-HD??? Umm a fairly prominent channel I suspect.
> 
> Way to listen to what paying customers want, TWC. Outstanding.


I'm totally in agreement--they obviously have the bandwidth to present these channels, why take away USA HD and CNBC HD?

I was excited to see the new channel alert on Tivo this morning, and then promptly disappointed to learn they're all going away.

TTYL
David


----------



## T-Shee

kevo777 said:


> Wow. That makes no sense, although it sounds like something TWC would do. If you're going to allocate the bandwidth for new channels, what does it hurt to keep them permanently? CNBC-HD I can see not keeping. Who watches the standard-def feed even? It's the red-headed step child of 24-hour news channels. But USA-HD??? Umm a fairly prominent channel I suspect.
> 
> Way to listen to what paying customers want, TWC. Outstanding.


(USA-HD looks like it might as well be the "Monk" channel. It's all re-runs, all the time. I probably won't miss it, but...)

Still, the thought of adding HD channels and then removing them is a violation of logic - consistent, at least, with TWC's standard operating procedures.


----------



## Cainebj

T-Shee said:


> (USA-HD looks like it might as well be the "Monk" channel. It's all re-runs, all the time. I probably won't miss it, but...)


Then you are totally missing out cos' it's got Burn Notice, In Plain Sight and L&O Criminal Intent new shows this summer. Plus that Psych show that I don't watch.


----------



## pomerlp

I'm bummed about USA. Why not give it to us. Man they treat us like crap.


----------



## Interpol

Distortedloop said:


> TWC adds USA-HD just in time for the Olympics, too bad that it, and the concurrently added CNBC-HD (will they have Olympic content?) aren't received on my Tivo Series 3. I get a "channel not available" and black screen.
> 
> Anyone in LA actually receive these channels (450 and 451) on a cablecard?


I am in the TWC South Bay/Torrance area. I'm receiving 450 (USA-HD) and 451 (CNBC-HD) with a cablecard installed directly in my TV, so I can verify that these channels are NOT switched. I can also receive these channels fine with a Scientific Atlanta 4250HDC box from TWC.

However, I am unable to view anything on these channels with my Tivo HD with 2 single stream CableCards installed in it. All I get is black screen, although all the other channels I subscribe to come in fine.

Is there any fix to this?


----------



## pomerlp

Interpol said:


> I am in the TWC South Bay/Torrance area. I'm receiving 450 (USA-HD) and 451 (CNBC-HD) with a cablecard installed directly in my TV, so I can verify that these channels are NOT switched. I can also receive these channels fine with a Scientific Atlanta 4250HDC box from TWC.
> 
> However, I am unable to view anything on these channels with my Tivo HD with 2 single stream CableCards installed in it. All I get is black screen, although all the other channels I subscribe to come in fine.
> 
> Is there any fix to this?


It seems that your cards did not get hit. Unfortunately the only thing you can do is call customer service and hope you get someone who can understand your situation. I was surprised to see that I got them.

FWIW, there is no guide for these channels so any recording you do will have to be manual if you are able to receive them.


----------



## Interpol

pomerlp said:


> It seems that your cards did not get hit. Unfortunately the only thing you can do is call customer service and hope you get someone who can understand your situation. I was surprised to see that I got them.
> 
> FWIW, there is no guide for these channels so any recording you do will have to be manual if you are able to receive them.


Actually, I am receiving guide data fine; just not getting any picture or sound! The guide data appears to be accurate as well - I cross-checked it with the TWC guide on my SA box.

I will call TWC and see what they can do. Thanks.


----------



## Distortedloop

kevo777 said:


> Wow. That makes no sense, although it sounds like something TWC would do. If you're going to allocate the bandwidth for new channels, what does it hurt to keep them permanently? CNBC-HD I can see not keeping. Who watches the standard-def feed even? It's the red-headed step child of 24-hour news channels. But USA-HD??? Umm a fairly prominent channel I suspect.
> 
> Way to listen to what paying customers want, TWC. Outstanding.


I think I was the first to mention that these 2 stations had appeared in the listings. Never got around to coming back and posting that they were for the Olympics only until now.

I guess we could ***** that they aren't staying around, and at the dearth of HD channels (compared to DirecTV) so far, but I'm actually just going to be thankful that TWC decided to make these channels available in HD for the Olympics.

While I would like to see all channels in HD, if I had to pick a select few, neither USA nor CNBC would be high on the list (although I'd like to see CNBC's lovely Erin Burnett in HD each morning).



Cainebj said:


> I'm on TWC NYC - does anyone know if the USA-HD and CNBC-HD are just for the Olympics or if they are here to stay? In NYC, they have been added as 195 and 196 which are not the general HD tier of the +700's.
> 
> There are other threads that a couple of other Olympics related channels (NBCBSK and NBCOC - 197 and 198) are temporary.


There was an Olympic logo and a message on the channels for about 36 hours that I noticed before the games started that stated they would only be available for the 17 days of the Olympics.


----------



## Distortedloop

bsd107 said:


> I can't believe what idiots these tech support people can be.
> 
> I'm have TWC San Diego service with my TiVo S3, and have the same problem.
> 
> It's because they moved Universal HD to SDV. You WILL NOT be able to tune this until TWC distributes the Tuning Adapters for the S3.
> 
> Amazing that TWC wasted so much time and resources trying to fix your problem which is not fixable until they give you a Tuning Adapter.


No, you are incorrect for my situation. These channels are not switched, and I had been receiving UHD all along, and it came back on the night before my scheduled repair visit. Obviously some glitch at the server end they found before rolling the repair truck the next day.


----------



## pomerlp

Interpol said:


> Actually, I am receiving guide data fine; just not getting any picture or sound! The guide data appears to be accurate as well - I cross-checked it with the TWC guide on my SA box.
> 
> I will call TWC and see what they can do. Thanks.


Wait. You say you show the guide data with the channels listed and info? But no picture?

I don't get it. Guide data comes from Tribune Media and it's not on my guide. But I have the channels.

Man, things just keep getting more and more strange.

Edit. I now have guide data.


----------



## franzey

Ok, I got the notice via Tivo about USA HD being added to the lineup. Has anyone been able to WATCH this newly added channel? I am getting the run around at TWC about the channel. Half say I don't have the channel, the other half say I do and can't figure out why I can't view it. Is this just a Tivo mixup?


----------



## gbrown

Once again TW-San Diego has proven they are idiots! I get the notice on my S3 that there are new channels including the Olympic channels and USAHD. I tune, no signal. So I call and am put on hold for 30 minutes. Finally, I get some dweeb and ask him if these new channels are SDV. He says "definitely not"! So I ask him why I am not able to get them. He says because I "probably missed the update signal". He tells me he is going to send the update to my box. THEN he goes, "Oh, you have a TiVo. They use CableCards". I remind him that I told him that at the beginning.

He decided that I need to reboot the system. I tell him that this might take a while. He tells me to turn off the TiVo. I tell him that there is no way to do that and it requires a power plug pull, and will keep him online for 30 minutes. After we do the whole "one card at a time" configuration, I'm now not getting several of the regular HD channels that I used to get. So we repeat the process.

Now we are 45 minutes into this process and he says that his Supervisor just passed him a note that says that TiVo cant get the new channels. I remind him that my opening question was if the new channels were SDV. He again claims that they are not. But that he doesn't know why I cant get the new channels.

In the words of Bugs Bunny, "What a maroon"!


----------



## pomerlp

franzey said:


> Ok, I got the notice via Tivo about USA HD being added to the lineup. Has anyone been able to WATCH this newly added channel? I am getting the run around at TWC about the channel. Half say I don't have the channel, the other half say I do and can't figure out why I can't view it. Is this just a Tivo mixup?


I'm getting it just fine. But I did read somewhere about somebody who had to call customer service and they did something on their end. Apparently not everybody's cards are being hit, and if they don't realize the cards are paired they won't take the hit at all.

And you're getting the run around from TW? How surprising.


----------



## franzey

I called talked to two gerbils on the phone, one person online and finally one supervisor. Apparently our "region" Southwest Ohio isn't getting Universal HD for free during the Olympics, we are not getting USA-HD, and we are still not getting the local NBC affiliate on Digital Cable. We are getting screwed 8 ways from Sunday. He said other regions are in fact offering USA HD and Universal HD for free and we got into the whole conversation about why our region refuses to give us what other regions have and he of course blamed the networks. He said I need to call them and request them to add themselves to Time Warner cable in our area. Of course it can't be that TWC is just being stupid. Supervisor told me that they "don't know what we want" unless we tell the networks. Whatever. TWC pisses me off more and more. I will get FIOS the second after they install it.


----------



## Interpol

gbrown said:


> Once again TW-San Diego has proven they are idiots! I get the notice on my S3 that there are new channels including the Olympic channels and USAHD. I tune, no signal. So I call and am put on hold for 30 minutes. Finally, I get some dweeb and ask him if these new channels are SDV. He says "definitely not"! So I ask him why I am not able to get them. He says because I "probably missed the update signal". He tells me he is going to send the update to my box. THEN he goes, "Oh, you have a TiVo. They use CableCards". I remind him that I told him that at the beginning.
> 
> He decided that I need to reboot the system. I tell him that this might take a while. He tells me to turn off the TiVo. I tell him that there is no way to do that and it requires a power plug pull, and will keep him online for 30 minutes. After we do the whole "one card at a time" configuration, I'm now not getting several of the regular HD channels that I used to get. So we repeat the process.


The 'tech' (I use the term lightly) I spoke to told me to do the exact same thing, and I told HER exactly what you did - that rebooting/powering down would take a long time, and that probably wasn't the issue. Ultimately she told me my cablecards needed to be replaced and to exchange them at the nearest TWC office. TOTAL BS - the cards are fine, and I find it hard to believe that both S-cards in the Tivo would suddenly become defective when the cards in the SA box and my Sony TV work fine.

I couldn't believe she was surprised when I rated her customer service a 5/10 and she had the gall to ask me why.

So now I'm stuck with the problem unsolved - the Tivo displays valid guide data, but USAHD and CNBCHD are just blank channels with no audio or video.



> Now we are 45 minutes into this process and he says that his Supervisor just passed him a note that says that TiVo cant get the new channels. I remind him that my opening question was if the new channels were SDV. He again claims that they are not. But that he doesn't know why I cant get the new channels.
> 
> In the words of Bugs Bunny, "What a maroon"!


I know for a FACT that these channels are not SDV here in the South Bay, because I am receiving them fine with my QAM tuner on my TV with a cablecard plugged in it.


----------



## pomerlp

Interpol said:


> The 'tech' (I use the term lightly) I spoke to told me to do the exact same thing, and I told HER exactly what you did - that rebooting/powering down would take a long time, and that probably wasn't the issue. Ultimately she told me my cablecards needed to be replaced and to exchange them at the nearest TWC office. TOTAL BS - the cards are fine, and I find it hard to believe that both S-cards in the Tivo would suddenly become defective when the cards in the SA box and my Sony TV work fine.
> 
> I couldn't believe she was surprised when I rated her customer service a 5/10 and she had the gall to ask me why.
> 
> So now I'm stuck with the problem unsolved - the Tivo displays valid guide data, but USAHD and CNBCHD are just blank channels with no audio or video.
> 
> I know for a FACT that these channels are not SDV here in the South Bay, because I am receiving them fine with my QAM tuner on my TV with a cablecard plugged in it.


Another fine example of TW not properly informing even Supervisors about this.

If you call this number, your problem will get resolved quickly. They are only available M-F 9am to 5pm. I think that's EST


----------



## franzey

I think the big problem is that TWC is adding the channel by their region and not across the board. For example, parts of Ohio got USA HD but our area did not. Tivo just picked up the lineup change in my general area and told me I had the channel when in fact I do not. Tivo was just too generous with the messages stating we had a lineup change.


----------



## bobrt6676

franzey said:


> I think the big problem is that TWC is adding the channel by their region and not across the board. For example, parts of Ohio got USA HD but our area did not. Tivo just picked up the lineup change in my general area and told me I had the channel when in fact I do not. Tivo was just too generous with the messages stating we had a lineup change.


I have an SA8300HD from TWC Dayton and I just checked 769 USAHD and it is working. BUT my TivoHD w/cc no signal. Debating when to call TWC and ask them to hit the CC's. Always an adventure and could be painful.
You just never know what your going to get!!


----------



## derekcbart

I'm in Northeast Los Angeles and my S3 sees that all of the new HD channels are there, and I can view them without needing a Tuning Resolver, but there is no Guide information for any of the channels so I cannot program my S3 to record anything. I'm going to be calling TWC on Monday or Tuesday to see if there is anything that they can do about it.


----------



## BruceShultes

derekcbart said:


> I'm in Northeast Los Angeles and my S3 sees that all of the new HD channels are there, and I can view them without needing a Tuning Resolver, but there is no Guide information for any of the channels so I cannot program my S3 to record anything. I'm going to be calling TWC on Monday or Tuesday to see if there is anything that they can do about it.


If you can find out what time and new HD channel the events you want are scheduled to be broadcase, set your S3 up to perform a manual recording from start time to end time on that channel.

You do not need to have guide data to able to schedule a recording.


----------



## franzey

bobrt6676 said:


> I have an SA8300HD from TWC Dayton and I just checked 769 USAHD and it is working. BUT my TivoHD w/cc no signal. Debating when to call TWC and ask them to hit the CC's. Always an adventure and could be painful.
> You just never know what your going to get!!


You are in Huber? So am I. I talked to three separate people at Time Warner that said USAHD wasn't offered in Time Warner Dayton at all. You have been successful at viewing this channel?


----------



## bobrt6676

franzey said:


> You are in Huber? So am I. I talked to three separate people at Time Warner that said USAHD wasn't offered in Time Warner Dayton at all. You have been successful at viewing this channel?


Yes, I am in Huber. I watched the Olympics this morning on 769 on a SA8300HD. Apparently they only have programming at certain times. The station has "programming unavailable" airing at this time. The guide says Olympic coverage will resume at 2:00AM. But my TivoHD's CC's are not bringing in the station.


----------



## JYoung

derekcbart said:


> I'm in Northeast Los Angeles and my S3 sees that all of the new HD channels are there, and I can view them without needing a Tuning Resolver, but there is no Guide information for any of the channels so I cannot program my S3 to record anything. I'm going to be calling TWC on Monday or Tuesday to see if there is anything that they can do about it.


I'm in Time-Warner East San Fernando Valley (formerly Adelphia) and they changed the QAM assignments a few days ago.

Instead of 93-501 for KCBS, 93-502 for KNBC, Time-Warner has changed them to match the OTA equivalents so KCBS is 2-1, NBC is 4-1, etc.

Unfortunately, it looks like they are compressing the signal more as my file sizes are about 40% smaller for KCBS and KTLA.
Let's hope this is only for the Olympics.


----------



## franzey

bobrt6676 said:


> Yes, I am in Huber. I watched the Olympics this morning on 769 on a SA8300HD. Apparently they only have programming at certain times. The station has "programming unavailable" airing at this time. The guide says Olympic coverage will resume at 2:00AM. But my TivoHD's CC's are not bringing in the station.


This is the response I got to my complaint with Time Warner:

"We understand that you are having issues with channel 769 in the Dayton area. This channel will be called "Beijing HD", and will air live programming from 2:00 am to noon (until 2pm on the weekends) and provides the HD version of USA Channel programming. 165 hours simulcast of USA will appear on this channel only during the specified time, and only for the duration of the Olympic coverage. The channel will not be available for viewing outside of the previously specified time frames."

This still doesn't address the noncompatibility with the Tivo, but explains why no other programming is available on the channel. It will literally only broadcast live olympics coverage for 10 hours from 2AM to 12PM.


----------



## bobrt6676

franzey said:


> This is the response I got to my complaint with Time Warner:
> 
> "We understand that you are having issues with channel 769 in the Dayton area. This channel will be called "Beijing HD", and will air live programming from 2:00 am to noon (until 2pm on the weekends) and provides the HD version of USA Channel programming. 165 hours simulcast of USA will appear on this channel only during the specified time, and only for the duration of the Olympic coverage. The channel will not be available for viewing outside of the previously specified time frames."
> 
> This still doesn't address the noncompatibility with the Tivo, but explains why no other programming is available on the channel. It will literally only broadcast live olympics coverage for 10 hours from 2AM to 12PM.


They probably have to authorize it, send a signal to the CC's. The question is is it worth the pain of spending 30 min. on hold, getting someone without a clue and or screwing up what we already have working to get one channel airing part time for less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Cainebj

TWC just irritates me when it comes to their HD line-up especially since they are running commercials claiming to have the most extensive HD availability, yet, 
no USA-HD, no Bravo-HD, no Sci-Fi-HD, no A&E-HD, no AMC-HD... :down:


----------



## JimWall

I talked to TWC of Southwest Ohio about USA HD and CNBC HD for Mason and they new nothing except for the hours counting down to when the channells will be available. Looks like that will be after the SDV switchover Friday Morning on the 15th.


----------



## dpbeckner

I recently signed up for TW cable and had them install 2 cable cards in my Tivo 3 HD box. HOWEVER, I only get about 7 HD channels out of some 24 available here in Syracuse, NY. For instance: I get HBO HD but don't get TBSHD, HISTHD, USAHD, ESPNHD, etc, etc.

Should you get the same HD channels with the cable cards that you get with the HD Box from TW? I got the box also so I can "see" all 24 channels, just not through the TIVO.


----------



## TWC_Hater

I am a TWC customer in Texas - My local TWC office informed me that they don't even send techs out to install MCards anymore. I have to drop off my tivoHD box at the office and then it will be up to 2 weeks before I get it back! Abso-freaking-ridiculous! I HATE TIME WARNER CABLE! 
All of this is on top of the fact that I was first told that TWC didn't offer cable cards, then that they do but only if I wanted PPV, then that I would need them to enjoy HD and digital programming, then I met with a tech (after taking the afternoon off from work) and he told me that I had to bring it in to the local office. aaghhhhh!


----------



## DaveDFW

TWC_Hater said:


> I am a TWC customer in Texas - My local TWC office informed me that they don't even send techs out to install MCards anymore. I have to drop off my tivoHD box at the office and then it will be up to 2 weeks before I get it back!


I haven't heard this one before. Which TWC market is this?

TTYL
David


----------



## TWC_Hater

pkscout said:


> How many ways can TWC be stupid, bull headed, and make this a pain in the ass for the customer. It's bad enough we have a mandated truck role for a minimum wage "tech" to put a card in a slot and call a phone number, now they can't figure out how to do *two* cards.


I am a TWC customer in Texas - My local TWC office informed me that they don't even send techs out to install MCards anymore. I have to drop off my tivoHD box at the office and then it will be up to 2 weeks before I get it back! Abso-freaking-ridiculous! I HATE TIME WARNER CABLE! 
All of this is on top of the fact that I was first told that TWC didn't offer cable cards, then that they do but only if I wanted PPV, then that I would need them to enjoy HD and digital programming, then I met with a tech (after taking the afternoon off from work) and he told me that I had to bring it in to the local office. aaghhhhh!


----------



## Jimbo713

Tuning Adapter? I spoke with tech support at TWC/San Antonio today and he said that because TiVo is a third party provider, and that they (TWC) have their own DVR, that they wouldn't probably be offering the tuning adapter!! WOW!! Well - we know that's just wrong. And, how the "customer focus" of such a statement is also wrong.


----------



## dolfer

Jimbo713 said:


> Tuning Adapter? I spoke with tech support at TWC/San Antonio today and he said that because TiVo is a third party provider, and that they (TWC) have their own DVR, that they wouldn't probably be offering the tuning adapter!! WOW!! Well - we know that's just wrong. And, how the "customer focus" of such a statement is also wrong.


Jimbo, Don't pay attention to what those CS morons say... Most of them are talking out of their #ss! I am in Cincinnati and rec'd an official letter from TW (like many here) stating that the adapter would be available later this year. It will come... Just don't hold your breath as I am skeptical about the timeline...


----------



## dolfer

August 15th! D-day for SDV in Cincinnati... I am just hoping when I get home tonight that this big switch doesn't screw up the non SDV channels. 

Nothing like going home and seeing 60 channels disappear... 

Any predictions on when TW will actually get the Tuning Adapter out? I say Q2 2009...


----------



## realityboy

franzey said:


> This is the response I got to my complaint with Time Warner:
> 
> "We understand that you are having issues with channel 769 in the Dayton area. This channel will be called "Beijing HD", and will air live programming from 2:00 am to noon (until 2pm on the weekends) and provides the HD version of USA Channel programming. 165 hours simulcast of USA will appear on this channel only during the specified time, and only for the duration of the Olympic coverage. The channel will not be available for viewing outside of the previously specified time frames."
> 
> This still doesn't address the noncompatibility with the Tivo, but explains why no other programming is available on the channel. It will literally only broadcast live olympics coverage for 10 hours from 2AM to 12PM.


USAHD (or Beijing HD)is working fine for me on my series 3. I live in Moraine. It's disappointing that it's only for the Olympics, but it is nice to have for now. I wonder when today that all the sdv channels go away. I know a few are still working right now for me, but I've already lost FoxReality (125).


----------



## lafos

I live in Troy, and just checked 769 USAHD. There is a signal on my S3, but it's after 12, so I'll have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## prophetvsprofit

I'm in Springfield and on my 8300HDC SDV is not enabled yet. Anybody else check on theirs?


----------



## lafos

On Saturday, USAHD channel 769 is active in Troy, Ohio. Got to see a repeat of Phelps' gold no. 7 race. Amazing...


----------



## bobrt6676

prophetvsprofit said:


> I'm in Springfield and on my 8300HDC SDV is not enabled yet. Anybody else check on theirs?


I don't believe SDV will affect 8300 boxes only Cable Card units. In Huber Heights SDV has not kicked in yet. I still receive all channels I could get before on my TivoHD.


----------



## andyknas

i have a directivo right now and keep having pixelation issues with usa. directv wants to send out a new unit but they can't guarantee it will be a tivo. 

i checked into cablecards with tw milwaukee a year ago and they told me it was not supported. it looks like people are using the tivo units - what "works" and what channels are you able to get?!


----------



## pomerlp

lafos said:


> On Saturday, USAHD channel 769 is active in Troy, Ohio. Got to see a repeat of Phelps' gold no. 7 race. Amazing...


Don't get too excited. Word is it's just for the Olympics. I hope they keep it longer but you know TW.


----------



## sooka

pomerlp said:


> Don't get too excited. Word is it's just for the Olympics. I hope they keep it longer but you know TW.


Is that what the word is HOOKBILL over on your local Cleveland AVS forum?


----------



## sushikitten

TWC is useless.

We had them out to install our cable card, and the guy said it would take a few hours for all the HD channels (and digital channels) to populate. It didn't sound right, but when the guy is adamant, what are you going to do? Also, you know what's insane? When they have to call in to TW themselves, they get the same number that customers do, where it usually takes 30 minutes to get a live person. So 30 of his 45 minutes here was waiting on the phone. 

He said he would call later in the day to make sure it worked and would come back by if it didn't. Well, it never worked and he never called or stopped by. Which means we had to call TWC. Hubby waited on hold about 30 minutes each time and long story short, they first told him someone would be out to fix it next week. Sorry, not acceptable. Then they said they would call the tech and have him come out within two hours, okay, fine, but the tech called and said he couldn't make it. Another 30 minutes on hold, and he was disconnected when he asked for a manager. Another 30 minutes on hold and he was finally able to ask them to come get the cable card and do not charge us for the install because we never really got an install. The manager said - get this - it is not up to him to decide that, we have to take the cable card back and the person on duty gets to decide. 

HUH? WHAT?

TWC has its head so far up its a$$ it's ridiculous. We can't come get our own cable card to install so they can charge us a $40 fee, but when we don't want it because they screwed it up, we can take the card back and they might or might not credit us.

Ridiculous.


----------



## lafos

pomerlp said:


> Don't get too excited. Word is it's just for the Olympics. I hope they keep it longer but you know TW.


I know that, but while it's here, I'll enjoy it. At least I live close enough to get NBC-HD OTA, since TWC does not carry it.


----------



## rckstrang

jenhudson said:


> TWC is useless.
> 
> We had them out to install our cable card, and the guy said it would take a few hours for all the HD channels (and digital channels) to populate. It didn't sound right, but when the guy is adamant, what are you going to do? Also, you know what's insane? When they have to call in to TW themselves, they get the same number that customers do, where it usually takes 30 minutes to get a live person. So 30 of his 45 minutes here was waiting on the phone.
> 
> He said he would call later in the day to make sure it worked and would come back by if it didn't. Well, it never worked and he never called or stopped by. Which means we had to call TWC. Hubby waited on hold about 30 minutes each time and long story short, they first told him someone would be out to fix it next week. Sorry, not acceptable. Then they said they would call the tech and have him come out within two hours, okay, fine, but the tech called and said he couldn't make it. Another 30 minutes on hold, and he was disconnected when he asked for a manager. Another 30 minutes on hold and he was finally able to ask them to come get the cable card and do not charge us for the install because we never really got an install. The manager said - get this - it is not up to him to decide that, we have to take the cable card back and the person on duty gets to decide.
> 
> HUH? WHAT?
> 
> TWC has its head so far up its a$$ it's ridiculous. We can't come get our own cable card to install so they can charge us a $40 fee, but when we don't want it because they screwed it up, we can take the card back and they might or might not credit us.
> 
> Ridiculous.


Your first and last sentence really says it all.

Time Warner is the worst cable company. When they did my install they would not listen to me and put both cards in at the same time. Finally after 3 hours of me saying "can't you just follow the directions?" they discovered that what they thought was slot 1 was slot 2. And put them in one at a time.

So last week with the Olympics I wasn't getting the channels. I call customer service and they tell me that my cards are not paired correctly. They had a "specialist" get on the phone because I was so mad and then he got it straightened out. Of course at first they wanted a truck roll but that would take one week.

Then this month they were still charging me for DVR service! What a mess.


----------



## Kablemodem

jenhudson said:


> TWC is useless.


I had a similar experience when my cable cards were first installed. Although TWC is ultimately responsible, it is the arrogant SOB installers who really screw things up. They insist they know what they are doing when they really have no clue. I can't believe that with the Series 3 Tivos out for over a year and a half they still don't know how to do it. If they would simply follow the instructions there would be a lot fewer problems. And how they can say the channels take some time to show up is beyond me. Do they really believe that or are they just trying to get the heck out of there without doing their job? I suspect TWC can train the installers all they want, but if the installers are too lazy to take the time to do the job right no amount of training is going to make a difference.


----------



## lafos

Maybe I was lucky, but when we moved to Ohio and I had to get TWC, I simply told the installer that I knew how it was supposed to go, and that we all wanted the same thing. I then asked him if he'd installed any cards in TiVo's. He admitted he had not, and let me lead the dance, resulting in a simple install.

Unfortunately, the signal in the house was weak, and it took them three visits to install a new exterior cable and an amp. Then they left the junction box uncovered, and it took them three weeks to get around to that.

Later, I had a card die in the upgrading loop. I pulled the bad card so I could at least use the TiVo. The tech came and installed a new card without having to see the problem first-hand. Even got it paired properly.


----------



## Interpol

Interpol said:


> I am in the TWC South Bay/Torrance area. I'm receiving 450 (USA-HD) and 451 (CNBC-HD) with a cablecard installed directly in my TV, so I can verify that these channels are NOT switched. I can also receive these channels fine with a Scientific Atlanta 4250HDC box from TWC.
> 
> However, I am unable to view anything on these channels with my Tivo HD with 2 single stream CableCards installed in it. All I get is black screen, although all the other channels I subscribe to come in fine.
> 
> Is there any fix to this?


Just to follow up: for some inexplicable reason (and without me doing anything), channels 450 (USAHD) and 451 (CNBCHD) are now displayed by the Tivo with no problems. I am also receiving 413 (Olympic Soccer) and 422 (Olympic Basketball).

Weird. Looks like TW did something right for a change, just a few days late.


----------



## Meatball

Kablemodem said:


> I had a similar experience when my cable cards were first installed. Although TWC is ultimately responsible, it is the arrogant SOB installers who really screw things up.


Of course TWC is making it hard as crap to get cable cards and get them installed. They don't want them. They want you pay $10-$15 a month to rent a cable box/remote from them. The only reason why they're offering the cards is because the gov't is forcing them too.

As for the installers, it's all plausible deniability. Since the installers are sub-contractors, TWC can say, "Sorry for your crappy experience, but they're not our employees..."

It's a joke all the way around. Honestly, maybe someone needs to start a class action lawsuit or something about this. At the minimum, you should contact your Better Business Bureau and complain about the Cable Card deal.

The cable companies are really asking for it lately, and I think the FCC is about fed up with them. I expect the smack down on them about the whole cable modem packet shaping, etc, will spread to all of them and if enough people complain, maybe the Cable Cards will be the next thing they take a beating over.


----------



## Distortedloop

Meatball said:


> Of course TWC is making it hard as crap to get cable cards and get them installed. They don't want them. They want you pay $10-$15 a month to rent a cable box/remote from them. The only reason why they're offering the cards is because the gov't is forcing them too.
> 
> As for the installers, it's all plausible deniability. Since the installers are sub-contractors, TWC can say, "Sorry for your crappy experience, but they're not our employees..."
> 
> It's a joke all the way around. Honestly, maybe someone needs to start a class action lawsuit or something about this. At the minimum, you should contact your Better Business Bureau and complain about the Cable Card deal.
> 
> The cable companies are really asking for it lately, and I think the FCC is about fed up with them. I expect the smack down on them about the whole cable modem packet shaping, etc, will spread to all of them and if enough people complain, maybe the Cable Cards will be the next thing they take a beating over.


I think your thesis and assumptions are wrong.

TWC (here in LA) rents you the cablecards for $4.99 EACH. A two tuner HD DVR from them was $9.99 monthly. Considering the cost and higher failure rate of a hard drive based DVR, I really doubt that their sweating that $1.00 difference.

As far as installers, again, my experience here in LA (San Fernando West Valley) was much different. I had TWO installers, BOTH TWC employees, not contractors, show up. They were quick, professional, and knowledgeable. They got the cards installed and working within 30 minutes. They knew who to call directly at the office to turn them on, and no problems since. I think they might have problems occasionally, as the second installer showed up after the first and I overheard him say he stopped by to help in case there were any problems. YMMV, I suppose.

I'm not taking on the role of TWC apologist, but I've never had so bad an experience with them as to feel all the hatred that so many in this thread spew. The service is reliable, reasonably priced compared to alternatives, and the people I speak to on the rare occasion are polite, knowledgeable and helpful, usually offering me some way to lower my bill and get more service.

That said, I wouldn't mind if they offered more HD channels at lower rates, but I'm not going to hate them over it either.


----------



## sushikitten

Hubby returned the cable card, was not charged (finally, something good about the experience), and said "forget the cable box" since we are moving soon anyway. We can live with basic cable for now.


----------



## Distortedloop

Interpol said:


> Just to follow up: for some inexplicable reason (and without me doing anything), channels 450 (USAHD) and 451 (CNBCHD) are now displayed by the Tivo with no problems. I am also receiving 413 (Olympic Soccer) and 422 (Olympic Basketball).
> 
> Weird. Looks like TW did something right for a change, just a few days late.


Up here in the Valley, 413 is Fox Sports West, and 422 is Mojo (movies). I think I noticed Olympic stuff (not BB, though) on Mojo the other day, but the Tivo guide didn't list it as such; the guide showed Mojo's normal movie offerings. I think it's going dark when no Olympic content to play, which means it's not an additional offering, as they've taken away something in exchange for it. I only noticed this because I tuned that channel to catch a movie when I'd had enough of Olympics the other day and ugh, more Olympics. LOL.


----------



## jmfirestone

lafos said:


> Maybe I was lucky, but when we moved to Ohio and I had to get TWC, I simply told the installer that I knew how it was supposed to go, and that we all wanted the same thing. I then asked him if he'd installed any cards in TiVo's. He admitted he had not, and let me lead the dance, resulting in a simple install.


When my install got done here in Greensboro, it took a LOT of insisting for me to get the installer to let me read him the instructions on how to do it. I kept showing him the one sheet and he just looked at it like a deer in headlights. He called in to the people at TWC and looked like he was going to cry because he had no idea what to do.

Like I said, after a lot of insisting he finally let me go through the instructions with him and the phone person. Everything worked fine other than the SDV crippling.


----------



## DavidJ

After reading a lot of this particular thread, I'm beginning to wonder why I let Tivo convince me of upgrading from my Series II to the HD, maybe it was the $$$ savings... Anyway, I now feel like I'm doomed from the get go for my Thursday 11:00 - 2:00 install.

I stopped by my local office last week here in Overland Park KS and explained what I was doing & needed. The lady behind the counter put the notes in the system that I had a Tivo HD, that I needed two of the open cable cards, and that I wanted someone with experience to come out and install them. She actually put in to send an employee and not a contractor.

So other than reviewing and printing out the install guides, and setting up the TivoHD tonight, I wonder if there's anything else I can be doing to help avoid problems on Thursday?

Also, does anyone know if the Open Cable card that TWC describes here  is a Mcard?

Any advice would be much appreciated!

David...


----------



## pcbrew

First, your TiVo is a UDCP device and that's all it will ever be.

The headings in the table should have "Device" after them as they refer to the types of devices that exist, NOT types of CableCARDs, as in:

UDCP CableCARD Device or 
Open Cable CableCARD Device

Both devices take the same types of cards, either:

S-card (single stream) that can provide keys to decrypt one stream (your TiVo will need to of these for dual-tuner capability)
M-card (multi-stream) that can provide keys to decrypt multiple streams (your TiVo-HD only needs one of these, but the S3 needs 2 as it does not support the multi-stream functionality)
So, you should ask for an M-Card, not an Open CableCard as there is no such thing.

The only thing on the horizon to extyend the functionality of your TiVo is an adapter (SDV dongle or tuning resolver) that provides 2-way communication to enable you to get SDV channels if they use this scheme in your market.


----------



## Meatball

Distortedloop said:


> I think your thesis and assumptions are wrong.
> 
> TWC (here in LA) rents you the cablecards for $4.99 EACH. A two tuner HD DVR from them was $9.99 monthly. Considering the cost and higher failure rate of a hard drive based DVR, I really doubt that their sweating that $1.00 difference.


Eh, might be wrong in your neck of the woods, but here in Charlotte, NC, it's true. I pay $1.75 a month to rent cable cards, while a single tuner HD box/remote is around $9 and I think the HD DVR is a few bucks more a month. Also, I've had to call TWC out to my house three times in the last 18 months, every time they were sub-contractors.

Could be that things are just different regionally.

As for DVR failure rates. I've had 3 Tivo's and only had one HD failure in five years. I know everyone's mileage varies, but even if you lose a drive, you can buy a new drive pretty cheap and eaisily rebuild with software like InstantCake.


----------



## 59er

I had been paying $4.55 for an M cable card (for the TiVo HD) while I still had my SA8300 DVR as part of my triple-play package. When I brought back my DVR box to TWC's retail location in Manhattan, they confirmed that I would lose my promotional pricing if I didn't have a box with my package. But when I took a new SA HD box (don't remember the model, and I never use it, but it's there if I ever want to watch PPV or VOD), they stopped charging me the extra DVR service fee, lowered my monthly package triple-play package price (Because I asked nicely!), and also lowered the M card rental to $1.75 per month.

I am a happy camper.


----------



## JYoung

Distortedloop said:


> I think your thesis and assumptions are wrong.
> 
> TWC (here in LA) rents you the cablecards for $4.99 EACH. A two tuner HD DVR from them was $9.99 monthly. Considering the cost and higher failure rate of a hard drive based DVR, I really doubt that their sweating that $1.00 difference.


The West Valley pricing guide disagrees with you



> CableCARD . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .$ 1.75
> CableCARD for 2nd or additional TVs
> (includes Digital programming fee) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .$ 4.25


http://www.timewarnerla.com/pricingGuides/

Now the question is, do they try and nail you for the additional fees on a second cable card is a Series 3 (or if they only have S Cards)?


----------



## Meatball

JYoung said:


> Now the question is, do they try and nail you for the additional fees on a second cable card is a Series 3 (or if they only have S Cards)?


Not sure about out there, but in my S3 I have two S cards (M cards haven't been rolled out here yet) and there's just two line items on my bill for Cable Cards .. $1.75

I returned all the cable boxes I had and I'm either using Cable cards or just getting the basic TV channels for spare rooms.


----------



## Distortedloop

JYoung said:


> The West Valley pricing guide disagrees with you
> 
> http://www.timewarnerla.com/pricingGuides/
> 
> Now the question is, do they try and nail you for the additional fees on a second cable card is a Series 3 (or if they only have S Cards)?


They were charging me $1.75 per card (two for a Series 3). When I called and cancelled a few tiers a couple of months ago, the computer system would not take any changes to my bill until she charged me $4.25 (sorry I said $4.99 earlier). It irked me a little at the time, as it added back $5 to my monthly service.

This probably bears some further investigation. I wonder if since I have a non-DVR cablebox from them on a spare TV if that's what's making the rate charged as additional boxes. I'll call them today and argue the point. Probably a good time to take back that analog cable box I'm paying monthly rental for sitting unused as well.

Thanks for pointing out the rate guide shows the $1.75 still, that's ammunition for a rate change; I hadn't thought to go to the web when I called them, I was just happy to be cutting $40/mo off my bill and getting a year of Showtime for free while at it.


----------



## Distortedloop

Meatball said:


> Could be that things are just different regionally.


Seems like a lot of things differ by "region" with TWC, heck, even here in LA it seems like things differ from one part of the county to another.



Meatball said:


> As for DVR failure rates. I've had 3 Tivo's and only had one HD failure in five years. I know everyone's mileage varies, but even if you lose a drive, you can buy a new drive pretty cheap and eaisily rebuild with software like InstantCake.


That wasn't my point. For you and I as an individual, a drive going bad on an expensive $800 Series 3 that can be replace with a 4x larger drive for $200 isn't a serious issue. For TWC, with their cheap SA boxes that seem to have frequent drive crashes (I had three with drive failures over the last few years), the cost of rolling a truck, swapping the box, repairing the box probably eat up that small price difference between the monthly cost of renting the box vs. multiple Cablecards. But I won't deny that TWC is in business to turn a profit, and overcharging on monthly rental fees for equipment is probably a big part of the profit structure.


----------



## Meatball

Distortedloop said:


> This probably bears some further investigation. I wonder if since I have a non-DVR cablebox from them on a spare TV if that's what's making the rate charged as additional boxes. I'll call them today and argue the point. Probably a good time to take back that analog cable box I'm paying monthly rental for sitting unused as well.


Yeah, that's what I did. I just run cable directly into the back of a S2 or straight into a TV in the other rooms. Of course, you'll only get the basic channels and nothing digital. I'm also wondering if TWC and the other cable companies will use the Digital switchover next Feb as an excuse to change the service so you can't do that anymore as well.


----------



## KaOTiKM3

I'm activating new service in Manhattan, and the CSR rep told me that I would not be able to receive the initial promotional pricing for Cable and Internet if I get CableCards as well for my S3. Has anyone had experience with this? Coming from Cablevision, the CableCards were simply an add-on to my existing plan. The CSR rep told me I would have to pay for each service (DTV + Internet) a la cart to be able to order CableCards (which = more $$$)...does this sound right to you NYC guys?


----------



## SCSIRAID

KaOTiKM3 said:


> I'm activating new service in Manhattan, and the CSR rep told me that I would not be able to receive the initial promotional pricing for Cable and Internet if I get CableCards as well for my S3. Has anyone had experience with this? Coming from Cablevision, the CableCards were simply an add-on to my existing plan. The CSR rep told me I would have to pay for each service (DTV + Internet) a la cart to be able to order CableCards (which = more $$$)...does this sound right to you NYC guys?


You probably have to get and keep at least one regular cable box to get a package price.


----------



## Merejane

KaOTiKM3 said:


> I'm activating new service in Manhattan, and the CSR rep told me that I would not be able to receive the initial promotional pricing for Cable and Internet if I get CableCards as well for my S3. Has anyone had experience with this? Coming from Cablevision, the CableCards were simply an add-on to my existing plan. The CSR rep told me I would have to pay for each service (DTV + Internet) a la cart to be able to order CableCards (which = more $$$)...does this sound right to you NYC guys?


This is what happened to us (my husband and myself). We used to have one tv with a cable box, plus internet, which was billed as a package. We used a regular TiVo unit with that tv. Last year, we bought a second TV. The second tv is HD, so we got a TiVo HD to use with it. The cable card installation was a major pain -- it took TWC a few days to get it straight -- but once it was set up, we were quite happy with how it works.

Unfortunately, I noticed on subsequent bills that we were being charged a la carte for everything. When I questioned that, TWC said that with cable cards, everything is a la carte -- no packages unless we stopped using the cable cards. (Which of course, is not going to happen.)

I called again today, to tell them that we are thinking about switching to Verizon FIOS (we're lucky enough to be in one of the NYC buildings where that is now available). I actually thought they would come through with some kind of deal, because it seems clear to me that if they want to offer a package with cable cards, they can. But the rep I spoke with said sorry, there's no package they can offer us as long as we use cable cards.

I pointed out that I do still have and use a cable box on the first tv (which now is relegated to the bedroom, as a backup tv), but that did not make a difference.

Having said all that, I wonder if a different rep might give me a different and better offer if I called and asked again. Or whether, when I actually call to cancel the service, I might get a better offer at that point. As it stands, though, my plan is to call RCN and see what they can offer, and then decide between RCN and FIOS. I'm pretty sure we'll end up going with FIOS.


----------



## DavidJ

OK, TWC was out today and the install of the M type card seems to have worked... I'm getting all the basic channels (although I think I was getting them yesterday without the CableCard) and the ones I knew I wouldn't get due to the SDVC issue, I'm not

However, when I try to get any of the music channels which are outside of the range of channels that TWC KC says aren't available to CableCard customers, I get a message on the screen saying that to start service for this device I need to call 816-xxx-xxxx, and it shows me the Card ID # as well as the Host ID # To me that seems to indicate that the card wasn't activated, also, when I try to access the HD Olympic channels that are supposed to be free, I get the same message.

Is there anyway I can tell if the card was activated without calling TW? When I go into the CableCard Menu and select SA CableCard/Host ID Screen, thats the same info I receive when I try to access one of the channels I think should be enabled.

Unfortunately I wasn't able focus 100&#37; on the installer today as I had work deadlines to meet :-(


----------



## cableguy763

DavidJ,
You need to have "CP Auth Received" in the cp screen. Sounds like the messages you are getting you should have "Waiting for CP Auth". The card is not paired at all if you have the waiting message.


----------



## dconnel

Got 2 TivoHD's and had everything ready to go for the installer on Wednesday. He came in and set everything up. Worked like a charm, except he brought one M-CARD and one S-CARD instead of two M-CARDs. No problem - called customer service and they said they'd have another rep out Thursday to trade out the S-CARD for a M-CARD.

So, today, a different installer comes out and trades out the cards. Now I don't get any of my premium channels and none of the HD channels (and a few other things). I tell him the other Tivo is working fine and go in to prove it. NOPE. Now it's doing the same thing this one is. It was working fine before he got here.

I try to explain that I don't think the cards are paired correctly. He stares at me with a blank look on his face. After spending the majority of the day on the phone he gives up and tells me to call for another install with two new M-CARDS tomorrow.

I really think the problem is at TWC. On the Pairing screen it says "To start this device, please contact your cable company." The MAC address field looks to be empty.

I've been reading, but I've gotten kind of lost on what exactly I should be looking for, so any help would be greatly appreciated! (TWC Dallas, btw)


----------



## DavidJ

After an hour on hold before the call was even picked up, I finally got through and after describing my problem I was immediately transferred, fortunately the next wait was less than a minute... The lady on the other end was a lot more competent than the service agent I spoke to earlier today, and sent several hits to the card expecting a reboot but nothing changed. I then heard another tech in the background (probably a Tier II tech) come over to help. They had me read the Card & Host ID #'s and found that the last digit of the host ID was wrong. They reset it on their side and shortly after that the HD channels started coming through as did the music channels 

*cableguy763*, thanks for pointing out the CP Auth Received status screen, that was certainly helpful.

*pcbrew*, thanks to you also for clearing up my confusion about the type of device as it related to TWC's web page.

One last question (for now) Would it be safe to assume that a system restart (or reset?) should not affect the CableCard??

Thanks again, Now all we need is the tuning adapter... 
David


----------



## cableguy763

David,
A restart will not affect the pairing status. Reboot as much as you like . I plugged in a S3 that has been off since 2/18/08 and it kept it's pairing status this whole time.


----------



## JimWall

Why have two M cards in a TIVO HD? Only one M card is needed to record two channels at the same time.


----------



## JimWall

On trying to get a better deal or package. I called threatening to cancel my digital phone and TWC had no deal to offer. After I switched to earthlink I called to cancel for real and then got an offer for a great deal.
Maybe you could call and asked to cancel. If they don't offer a better deal to keep you then say your spouse just changed his/her mind and tell them you are not cancelling.
In Southwest Ohio we are getting great new package deals due to competition from Cincinnati Bell bundling. Cincinnati Bell is also testing three neighboorhoods with fiber to the home with internet, TV and phone for a super low price. I don't know if the TV is cable card compatible.


----------



## 59er

JimWall said:


> Why have two M cards in a TIVO HD? Only one M card is needed to record two channels at the same time.


But the poster said he got TWO TiVo HDs, each of which needs its own card.


----------



## dconnel

Quick update: Called TWC again today to see if they could repair the cards. When I told the CSR the cards were in TIVO's, he immediately told me they didn't support TIVO and I was out of luck. I told him the it was a CableLabs certified device and they better support it.

I ended up contacting TIVO and now have another techinician scheduled for Wednesday morning.


----------



## derekcbart

derekcbart said:


> I'm in Northeast Los Angeles and my S3 sees that all of the new HD channels are there, and I can view them without needing a Tuning Resolver, but there is no Guide information for any of the channels so I cannot program my S3 to record anything. I'm going to be calling TWC on Monday or Tuesday to see if there is anything that they can do about it.


After a couple of weeks of going back and forth with TWC I decided to call TiVo Support and see if they could suggest anything and it turns out that all I needed to do was redo my channel lineup/setup and now everything is appearing in the guide properly. Of course, that was the one thing that I didn't think of doing myself.


----------



## jmaditto

dconnel said:


> Quick update: Called TWC again today to see if they could repair the cards. When I told the CSR the cards were in TIVO's, he immediately told me they didn't support TIVO and I was out of luck. I told him the it was a CableLabs certified device and they better support it.
> 
> I ended up contacting TIVO and now have another techinician scheduled for Wednesday morning.


I had a similar experience a few weeks ago (look in the CC Install thread) and it just took talking with the right person. Forget the typical TW CS line, call their National CC Hotline at 866.532.2598. TWC wanted to send someone out to my house too but these guys fixed it remotely. Your card probably needs to be paired and staged and these guys know what to do. If you get any push back for calling (this is really for installers), just tell them what you have been through and they will help you. They told me to call back anytime and they agreed that the normal CS Rep isn't very knowledgeable about CCs.


----------



## dconnel

jmaditto said:


> I had a similar experience a few weeks ago (look in the CC Install thread) and it just took talking with the right person. Forget the typical TW CS line, call their National CC Hotline at 866.532.2598. TWC wanted to send someone out to my house too but these guys fixed it remotely. Your card probably needs to be paired and staged and these guys know what to do. If you get any push back for calling (this is really for installers), just tell them what you have been through and they will help you. They told me to call back anytime and they agreed that the normal CS Rep isn't very knowledgeable about CCs.


Thank you very much for the advice!


----------



## Cainebj

KaOTiKM3 said:


> I'm activating new service in Manhattan, and the CSR rep told me that I would not be able to receive the initial promotional pricing for Cable and Internet if I get CableCards as well for my S3. Has anyone had experience with this? Coming from Cablevision, the CableCards were simply an add-on to my existing plan. The CSR rep told me I would have to pay for each service (DTV + Internet) a la cart to be able to order CableCards (which = more $$$)...does this sound right to you NYC guys?


Yeah that does sound right. 
I get pretty much sick to my stomach every month when I get my TWC bill. I've called a couple of times to ask for a bundle and even though I don't use their phone service - asked what would happen if I took it and would they offer me a better deal (of course I had no intent on using their phone service). The answer was no.

About a month ago I called and told a rep my bill was too high and I needed to cut something. 
For some bizarro reason and with no explanation, the rep cut my monthly bill by $5 for no apparent reason and with no explanation. So - go figure.

BTW, I have cable, 2 cablecards, roadrunner and HBO and Showtime. I was getting ready to cut the premium stations but somehow the $5 off changed my mind 

I am willing to bet that things will change once we have FIOS as an alternative and can threaten to change over to them.


----------



## ehchan

Hmm... looks like the program guide added the new HD channels in Costa Mesa, but I'm not getting any of them... Did they show up on a normal hd box yet? Does that mean they are SDV channels here? Argh, so close!!!


----------



## rckstrang

jmaditto said:


> I had a similar experience a few weeks ago (look in the CC Install thread) and it just took talking with the right person. Forget the typical TW CS line, call their National CC Hotline at 866.532.2598.


I just happened to notice this post. Thank you so very much for posting this number! You are right, every time I call customer service it's a truck roll!

I've added the number to my gmail contacts so I'll never lose it.


----------



## jccfin

Anyone here have just Time Warner BASIC service? I pay only $13 a month for it since I only watch the major networks and TNT. The thing is I've been getting those in HD on my flat panel with its built in ATSC/QAM tuner. I don't need a cable box, just directly connected the cable to the TV. I just ordered a Series 3 and would like to know if there's a way to get it to work without cable cards? Does Tivo actually scan the available channels with its built in tuners or does it only download the channel line up? The problem is that TW re-maps their channels so for example, the correct channel OTA for NBC HD might be 4.1 and on TW cable box 704 but if you use the direct connect like I do it's 104.3. TiVo would probably just have the 4.1 OTA line up or the 703 TW Cable box line up, but there's no way for them to know about the 104.3 right?


----------



## SCSIRAID

jccfin said:


> Anyone here have just Time Warner BASIC service? I pay only $13 a month for it since I only watch the major networks and TNT. The thing is I've been getting those in HD on my flat panel with its built in ATSC/QAM tuner. I don't need a cable box, just directly connected the cable to the TV. I just ordered a Series 3 and would like to know if there's a way to get it to work without cable cards? Does Tivo actually scan the available channels with its built in tuners or does it only download the channel line up? The problem is that TW re-maps their channels so for example, the correct channel OTA for NBC HD might be 4.1 and on TW cable box 704 but if you use the direct connect like I do it's 104.3. TiVo would probably just have the 4.1 OTA line up or the 703 TW Cable box line up, but there's no way for them to know about the 104.3 right?


You will be able to tune the clear QAM channels but you will not have guide data. Not very useful. Recording for the clear QAM's will be manual.


----------



## BruceShultes

If you can get the channels you want OTA, you certainly do get guide data for them without cablecards.


----------



## Tim N.

ehchan said:


> Hmm... looks like the program guide added the new HD channels in Costa Mesa, but I'm not getting any of them... Did they show up on a normal hd box yet? Does that mean they are SDV channels here? Argh, so close!!!


If you are referring to USAHD and CNNHD, TWC seems to have yanked them right after close of the Olympics. They probably struck a deal with NBC to source the Olympic programming, but will now demand more money from subscribers to see these channels an an on-going basis. Or, they will wait for SDV to be implemented in SoCal before they offer the channels.


----------



## NetOgre

Hello all. Just wanted to post my experiences in Portland. Haven't been on the forum in a while, but recently checked back in while mulling the switch to cable.

I am a long time Tivo user, 1st Gen off a cable box, then switched to DirecTV when they started supporting Tivo. I'd been increasingly disappointed in DTV (dropping Tivo, switch to MP4, bad support, etc). The final straw was a series of calls with them trying to convince me to switch to their brand of DVR. I had looked at it (my parents have it) and found it was not for me or my family. After some research, decided to switch back to cable and invested in a couple set top boxes (an HD Tivo and a Series 3 HD). Put in a call to Time Warner.

So far so good. The TWC rep was understanding when I said I preferred Tivo to their DVR (unlike DTV who constantly told me they knew better). I requested two cable cards for the S3 (our main TV) and one for the other (record on some, but less necessary with sharing over the network -- mostly buffering live). Also a non-DVR cable box for the bed room TV which is only used for watching live TV (weather, late news, end of a sports event).

Took a couple of weeks for the on site. The tech was courteous, but was new and admitted a limited experience with cable cards and none with Tivo.
I drove most of the configuration, and let him install the cards and talk with their activation folks. A couple of small problems struck:

1. The channels came in fuzzy after the install. He started insisting that the problem was the Tivos, but when we setup the stand alone cable box, it too had problems. He traced to to a bad connector coming into the house and problem resolved.

2. He switched to mCards after some problems with the sCards. I was pleased to see that the single mCard actually gave me two tuners on the HD Tivo. My mistake was not waiting for the guided setup to complete on the S3 and belatedly realized that it required two cards to record on both tuners. Had to schedule a follow up visit to get this corrected.

Otherwise, the first couple of weeks on the new setup have gone well. I love having the Tivo wireless adapters (and my wife likes not having telephone cords strung across the floor). I've noticed better picture quality than DTV. I find the daily messages from Tivo highlighting the features amusing, since I have used them for so long, but can see how that would be nice for a new subscriber.

Anyway, I am also looking to connect with other Tivo/TWC users in the Portland, ME area. If there are any such beasts about, please PM me. Wondering what if anything has been heard about the Tuning Adapters here (the sales rep said they would support them when they released, but I took that with a grain of salt).

Be seeing you,

Craig


----------



## 59er

Tim N. said:


> If you are referring to USAHD and CNNHD, TWC seems to have yanked them right after close of the Olympics. They probably struck a deal with NBC to source the Olympic programming, but will now demand more money from subscribers to see these channels an an on-going basis. Or, they will wait for SDV to be implemented in SoCal before they offer the channels.


TWC in NYC has so far kept USAHD on 195 and CNBCHD on 196. (CNNHD has been on 710 for awhile now and was not for the Olympics, but I am sure you meant CNBC.)

We got a lineup change message from our TiVo HD on Tuesday or Wednesday informing us that a handful of channels had been deleted -- all NBC olympic channels -- but I was pleased to see that these two real HD channels have thus far stuck around. I am still cautiously optimistic, because the oddball channel numbers don't make them seem like permanent additions. But perhaps TWC will move them to the appropriate 700-level channel number. FINGERS CROSSED!

By the way, in reference to difficulties with cable cards, I had trouble a few months back with losing all my encrypted channels from my TiVo HD, after swapping out my TWC DVR for a TWC HD non-DVR box, and the tech support CSR was just terrific. He knew what to do, he was nice while doing it, and he made me grateful for TWC NYC, which has overall been great. So I wouldn't feel the need to call the national CC hotline until I found I wasn't getting help from tech support/customer service.


----------



## ehchan

Tim N. said:


> If you are referring to USAHD and CNNHD, TWC seems to have yanked them right after close of the Olympics. They probably struck a deal with NBC to source the Olympic programming, but will now demand more money from subscribers to see these channels an an on-going basis. Or, they will wait for SDV to be implemented in SoCal before they offer the channels.


Nope, i'm talking about ESPNNews, Golf/VS, Discovery, CNN, HGTV, Food, Disney, Family, TLC, A&E, History, and NatGeo... They showed up today for real! Woohoo! I guess my Tivo guide jumped the gun a few hours.


----------



## dagware

I was planning on getting a cablecard installed, and after reading through this thread, I was worried about how it would go for me.

Guess what? No problems at all (well, almost no problems). Compared to the horror stories in this thread, I guess I got really lucky.

The tech who came out to install the card knew exactly what he was doing, and he brought 5 M-cards with him just in case he had to try more than one. He was young, bright, pleasant, articulate -- I was very impressed with this young man. Especially his ability to use two phones at once while on hold, along with two different direct-connect conversations -- the best example of multitasking I've ever seen. Truly mind-blowing.

It did, however, take 1 1/2 hours. There were several reasons for this. The first is that there was something wrong with TW's phone system, and he had to wait on hold for a long time, then got disconnected several times. I had mixed emotions about this. On the one hand, I didn't like the delay. On the other hand, it was kind of funny that their own people had the same phone problems I've had in the past.

Once he did get in touch with a dispatcher (several of them, in fact), they couldn't get the card provisioned (or whatever). Several different people tried, and nobody could get it to work. Finally he was able to get a hold of a third-tier support person who actually knew what he was doing, and after 30 seconds it was working fine. Turns out that they had somehow specified I was going to use two cards (probably S-cards), and that caused them not to be able to activate the M-card. This last person took one glance at the configuration and fixed the problem.

So, everything's working fine and I'm a happy camper. (My 1 TB hard drive doesn't hurt either.) Once I finish watching the remaining recordings on my TW DVR, I'll take it back. Woo hoo!

Dan


----------



## Cainebj

59er said:


> TWC in NYC has so far kept USAHD on 195 and CNBCHD on 196. (CNNHD has been on 710 for awhile now and was not for the Olympics, but I am sure you meant CNBC.)
> 
> We got a lineup change message from our TiVo HD on Tuesday or Wednesday informing us that a handful of channels had been deleted -- all NBC olympic channels -- but I was pleased to see that these two real HD channels have thus far stuck around.


Hey 59er - I'm in NYC also and haven't gotten a lineup change YET - but it looks like USAHD on 195 and CNBCHD on 196 both went off the air about 48 hours ago (roughly Thursday) - which was a couple of days after the Olympic Channels were deleted.

Can anyone else with TWC NYC tune in to 195 and 196 and see if you are still getting them? I had my fingers crossed also but not so optimistic anymore...


----------



## rckstrang

jmaditto said:


> I had a similar experience a few weeks ago (look in the CC Install thread) and it just took talking with the right person. Forget the typical TW CS line, call their National CC Hotline at 866.532.2598. TWC wanted to send someone out to my house too but these guys fixed it remotely. Your card probably needs to be paired and staged and these guys know what to do. If you get any push back for calling (this is really for installers), just tell them what you have been through and they will help you. They told me to call back anytime and they agreed that the normal CS Rep isn't very knowledgeable about CCs.


Maybe it was just the person I talked to but I was told in no uncertain terms that I am not allowed to call this number. The guy I talked to who's name was Shawn asked who I was and I said I'm a customer, what do you need to get started? He said you're not suppose to call this line, it's for technicians and escalated problems only. I said will you help me anyway? He was very reluctant, asked me for my account info.

I told him I was gratefully for his assistance and he fixed my problem. He asked me how I got the number and I said it was on the internet. He said a Supervisor had told them they were not to take these calls. He also said he was going to note my account to say that I was told not to call this number again.

I apologized again and said that I thought the number was released because TW was attempting to be more customer friendly to people with cable card issues. No response.

I tried to end the call in an upbeat manner and said I won't call again but since the number is on the internet, they probably will get more calls.

My suggestion is that you call regular customer service first then when they are unable to help give them the number and have them call and connect you. Another thing you can do is say you did call customer service and you got disconnected during transfer so the rep gave you the direct number.


----------



## spolebitski

Calling all tivohd (s3) users in SE Wisconsin

Did you loose many of your HD Channels today? I went to watch the BigTenHD, which over the past couple of days TWC finally struck a deal with to provide the channels (63 SD, 527 HD).

I called TWC and they a did not know what the problem was, did not know anything about the tuning resolver (adapter), but did offer to have a HD DVR available for pick up ASAP (additional fees apply).


----------



## spolebitski

Any TWC customers have any new information regarding the tuning resolver (adapter). The letter i received in July said it would be offered at not additional cost but the date (time frame) was not given. Could they just say they are working on and never offer it?

Correct me if I'm wrong but the FCC said the to the cable companies that they needed to offer a way that third party dvr's (cable boxes) would still work on their cable systems. This SDV is a loophole that the cable companies have come up with to get around this fcc rule.

Can a complaint to the fcc do any good regarding SDV (loss of channels)? To me SDV should not have been allowed out until the tuning resolver (adapter) was available.

I am expected to still pay my full bill even when i am not receiving all programing that is offered.


----------



## dagware

spolebitski said:


> Can a complaint to the fcc do any good regarding SDV (loss of channels)? To me SDV should not have been allowed out until the tuning resolver (adapter) was available.
> 
> I am expected to still pay my full bill even when i am not receiving all programing that is offered.


This is not an answer to your question, and in no way should you think I don't understand what you're saying. Please believe me when I say that. But I have a question:

I thought that SDV was only really useful for channels that are less popular. Am I right about this? What I mean is, am I likely to lose ESPN HD, or one of the major network HD channels, when SDV is rolled out? Or is it the less-p-opular channels, like GSN or DIY and stuff like that? (Not that it's OK to lose any channels -- I'm just asking.)

Dan


----------



## mmcgown

My understanding is that SDV is used primarily to allow cable companies to "cram" more channels into the same size cable. Since they are not transmitting all of the channels to you all of the time, they have room for more channels. So you shouldn't lose any channels; rather, you should end up with more. The channel you want to watch is not transmitted to your "last mile" of the cable system until you tune into it. See Switched Video on Wikipedia for a longer explanation.


----------



## emsmx5

I am a manager for one of the installation contractors for TWC in Raleigh. I just came across this thread and didn't know if this info has been posted, but I thought I'd put it up here for you guys with CCs. And BTW, customers are NOT supposed to use the CC Hotline as that is supposed to be reserved for technicians. When you see the threads (or even post them yourselves) about how the technician took 2-5 hours to install one M card because he was stuck on hold, it doesn't help when half of the CC Hotline (there are only 2, that's right, 2 people working at any given time for the entire nation!) is stuck trying to walk a customer through things that shouldn't have even escalated to their level. Not trying to be mean, just consider the techs too. Most of them are paid per job, not hourly, so if you tie them up, they lose a lot of money. But thought I'd release this internal memo for you guys to rant about!

CableCard Notifications and Switched Digital Video
Important Information - PLEASE READ
Related document: CableCard-SwitchedDigitalVideo Talking PointsFINAL.doc

A first class letter mailed yesterday (August 13th) to just over 1,000 CableCard customers in the Raleigh/Fayetteville areas (Wilmington customers have not been contacted yet) notifying them that certain channels will become switched digital video channels beginning on or after September 13th. Information was included in yesterday's Marketing

ATTACHED ARE VERY IMPORTANT TALKING POINTS. PLEASE READ AND SHARE WITH YOUR TEAMS. This information was distributed at the Customer Service Supervisor meetings this afternoon. These are similar talking points that were distributed last fall.

What is Switched Digital Video?

Switched Digital Video (SDV) is a technology that transmits digital channels to customers on an as-needed basis rather than broadcasting all digital channels on a continuous basis. For example, if a customer tunes to a channel, then that digital box will receive the programming for that channel at that time. It is a bandwidth management breakthrough that will allow us to offer many additional services, including more HD channels.

The current generation of CableCard compatible devices sold at retail stores are only capable of accessing Time Warner Cable's one-way services. They were not designed to be compatible with Swithed Digital Video (SDV), which is a two-way service. As a result, once channels are moved to SDV, they will no longer be available to CableCard customers.

Starting in September (official date still needs to be confirmed) and proceeding in groups of approximately 20 channels, Time Warner Cable will begin providing a number of our existing, lesser-viewed channels via SDV. Please keep in mind that these may or may not be channels to which CableCard customers currently subscribe. The list is as follows:

Spanish Language Channels

Boomerang Espanol

Canal Sur

Cine Latino

CNN Espanol

Discovery Espanol

ESPN Deportes

Fox Sports Espanol

Galavision

La Familia

MTV Tr3s

Mun2

Telefutura

TV Azteca

Premium Channels

ActionMax- West

Cinemax- West

HBO- West

HBO2- West

HBO Family- West

HBO Signature- West

Flix- West

MoreMax- West

Showcase- West

Showtime- West

Showtime Too- West

Sundance- West

ThrillerMax- West

Digital Sports and Games

CBS College Sports

FCS Atlantic

FCS Central

FCS Pacific

Fox Soccer Channel

Fuel

Game Show Network

NBA TV

NHL Network

Outdoor Channel

Tennis Channel

Digital Variety Channels

American Life TV

BBC America

Bloomberg

Boomerang

Current TV

EWTN

Gospel Music Channel

NBA Preview Channel

Ovation

TV One

Sports Packages and Pay-Per-View

ESPN GamePlan

ESPN Full Court

iN DEMAND 1 and 2

MLB Extra Innings

NBA League Pass

NHL Center Ice

TEN Blue

TEN Blox

When we get closer to deploying SDV, we will inform everyone of what channels will be switched. This will occur in waves over several weeks.

Once the channels listed above are moved to SDV, they no longer will be available to CableCard devices. However, Time Warner Cable has worked with the rest of the cable industry and TiVo Inc. to develop an external device called a Tuning Adapter that will allow certain devices, including TiVo Series 3 and TiVo HD digital video recorders, to access channels that are delivered using SDV.

We expect to be able to offer Tuning Adapters to customers with compatible devices later this year. At that time we will provide you and our customers with additional information on availability and device compatibility. It is currently contemplated that the Tuning Adapter will be provided at no additional charge, once available. Until the Tuning Adapter becomes available, however, a Time Warner Cable digital box will be required to view channels migrated to SDV -- even if you own a Tuning Adapter-compatible device. In addition, certain non-TiVo retail models may not work with the Tuning Adapter.


----------



## rckstrang

emsmx5 said:


> I am a manager for one of the installation contractors for TWC in Raleigh. I just came across this thread and didn't know if this info has been posted, but I thought I'd put it up here for you guys with CCs. And BTW, customers are NOT supposed to use the CC Hotline as that is supposed to be reserved for technicians. *When you see the threads (or even post them yourselves) about how the technician took 2-5 hours to install one M card because he was stuck on hold, it doesn't help when half of the CC Hotline (there are only 2, that's right, 2 people working at any given time for the entire nation!) is stuck trying to walk a customer through things that shouldn't have even escalated to their level.* Not trying to be mean, just consider the techs too. *Most of them are paid per job, not hourly, so if you tie them up, they lose a lot of money.*


I can't believe what I just read. You want us, the customer who pay for services to take into consideration that: a)Time Warner only has 2 people available in the entire nation to answer the cable card hot line and b) Most of your techs are paid by the job so when WE tie them up WE cost them money!

The fact that you only have 2 people on the cable card hotline shows that even if we didn't know the number, you are not adequately staffing that line.

This statement shows exactly what is wrong with Time Warner Cable. We pay our money for services and you put the blame for not providing those services on us? Train and hire more people for your tech hotlines and pay your techs a fair wage. We pay through the nose for cable services, you should provide what we pay for without inconvenience to us.


----------



## Combat Medic

spolebitski said:


> Any TWC customers have any new information regarding the tuning resolver (adapter). The letter i received in July said it would be offered at not additional cost but the date (time frame) was not given. Could they just say they are working on and never offer it?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but the FCC said the to the cable companies that they needed to offer a way that third party dvr's (cable boxes) would still work on their cable systems. This SDV is a loophole that the cable companies have come up with to get around this fcc rule.
> 
> Can a complaint to the fcc do any good regarding SDV (loss of channels)? To me SDV should not have been allowed out until the tuning resolver (adapter) was available.
> 
> I am expected to still pay my full bill even when i am not receiving all programing that is offered.


I filed a complaint with the FCC regarding SDV. They told me that they didn't care.


----------



## dagware

rckstrang said:


> I can't believe what I just read. You want us, the customer who pay for services to take into consideration that: a)Time Warner only has 2 people available in the entire nation to answer the cable card hot line and b) Most of your techs are paid by the job so when WE tie them up WE cost them money!
> 
> The fact that you only have 2 people on the cable card hotline shows that even if we didn't know the number, you are not adequately staffing that line.
> 
> This statement shows exactly what is wrong with Time Warner Cable. We pay our money for services and you put the blame for not providing those services on us? Train and hire more people for your tech hotlines and pay your techs a fair wage. We pay through the nose for cable services, you should provide what we pay for without inconvenience to us.


Everything you say is true. However, I doubt that the OP has anything to do with hiring, etc. So go ahead and complain, but complain to TW directly.

The OP was just trying to tell us how to help ourselves, by not overtaxing a limited resource. And it behooves us to take heed -- while, at the same time, complaining about it to people who can do something about it.

Dan

PS: I hate cable companies as much as the next person. Just trying to be practical.


----------



## dagware

mmcgown said:


> My understanding is that SDV is used primarily to allow cable companies to "cram" more channels into the same size cable. Since they are not transmitting all of the channels to you all of the time, they have room for more channels. So you shouldn't lose any channels; rather, you should end up with more. The channel you want to watch is not transmitted to your "last mile" of the cable system until you tune into it. See Switched Video on Wikipedia for a longer explanation.


I knew I wasn't clear in my post.

First off, when you say we don't lose any channels, that's not true. We do indeed lose them, at least until we get a tuning adapter.

But the question I was trying to ask was answered by emsmx5 in the internal memo he posted. They are only going to move lesser-viewed channels to SDV, as I thought I had understood. SDV only helps bandwidth when used with less-popular channels. So emsmx5, thanks for the confirmation.

Dan


----------



## dagware

Combat Medic said:


> I filed a complaint with the FCC regarding SDV. They told me that they didn't care.


I'm sure you were kidding, but on the off chance you weren't, can you post any correspondence on this?

Dan


----------



## rckstrang

dagware said:


> Everything you say is true. However, I doubt that the OP has anything to do with hiring, etc. So go ahead and complain, but complain to TW directly.
> 
> The OP was just trying to tell us how to help ourselves, by not overtaxing a limited resource. And it behooves us to take heed -- while, at the same time, complaining about it to people who can do something about it.


He is absolutely right that we should not use that number. No doubt about it and it was made clear to me by the tech I spoke with.

And I don't blame him I blame TW and I appreciate his honesty. And perhaps, just perhaps a CSR could have helped me. But considering the information that he asked for and what we did to resolve the problem I doubt a regular CSR could have.

The first thing they want to do when they have a problem they don't understand how to fix is do a truck roll. Then you have to be available for them and sometimes it takes weeks. Then you have the two hours he spoke about with the tech.

My problem was fixed in less then 10 minutes by talking to that cable tech. And maybe I was lucky but he picked up the line on the second ring.:up:

If he is a manager then he should have some way to bring these issues to upper management. He see's all the comments in this thread and he himself said he was giving us this information to rant about. I just did what he requested.


----------



## dagware

rckstrang said:


> My problem was fixed in less then 10 minutes by talking to that cable tech.


And that's the frustrating part. When my installer finally spoke to someone who knew what he was doing, it took literally 30 seconds to fix the problem. So it obviously wasn't rocket science.

Dan


----------



## spolebitski

dagware said:


> This is not an answer to your question, and in no way should you think I don't understand what you're saying. Please believe me when I say that. But I have a question:
> 
> I thought that SDV was only really useful for channels that are less popular. Am I right about this? What I mean is, am I likely to lose ESPN HD, or one of the major network HD channels, when SDV is rolled out? Or is it the less-p-opular channels, like GSN or DIY and stuff like that? (Not that it's OK to lose any channels -- I'm just asking.)
> 
> Dan


Yes it is for lesser viewed channels, but yesterday I lost espn2 hd, fsnhd (only broadcasts brewer games in hd), tbshd, a&ehd, NGChd, among others. Now some will argue these are lesser viewed channels but i disagree all mainstream cable channels are not lesser viewed channels.

bottom line it is away to reduce the bandwidth that are using and they are using the term "lesser viewed" as a way to put a label and justify it.


----------



## spolebitski

emsmx5 said:


> I am a manager for one of the installation contractors for TWC in Raleigh. I just came across this thread and didn't know if this info has been posted, but I thought I'd put it up here for you guys with CCs. And BTW, customers are NOT supposed to use the CC Hotline as that is supposed to be reserved for technicians. When you see the threads (or even post them yourselves) about how the technician took 2-5 hours to install one M card because he was stuck on hold, it doesn't help when half of the CC Hotline (there are only 2, that's right, 2 people working at any given time for the entire nation!) is stuck trying to walk a customer through things that shouldn't have even escalated to their level. Not trying to be mean, just consider the techs too. Most of them are paid per job, not hourly, so if you tie them up, they lose a lot of money. But thought I'd release this internal memo for you guys to rant about!
> 
> CableCard Notifications and Switched Digital Video
> Important Information - PLEASE READ
> Related document: CableCard-SwitchedDigitalVideo Talking PointsFINAL.doc
> 
> A first class letter mailed yesterday (August 13th) to just over 1,000 CableCard customers in the Raleigh/Fayetteville areas (Wilmington customers have not been contacted yet) notifying them that certain channels will become switched digital video channels beginning on or after September 13th. Information was included in yesterday's Marketing
> 
> ATTACHED ARE VERY IMPORTANT TALKING POINTS. PLEASE READ AND SHARE WITH YOUR TEAMS. This information was distributed at the Customer Service Supervisor meetings this afternoon. These are similar talking points that were distributed last fall.
> 
> What is Switched Digital Video?
> 
> Switched Digital Video (SDV) is a technology that transmits digital channels to customers on an as-needed basis rather than broadcasting all digital channels on a continuous basis. For example, if a customer tunes to a channel, then that digital box will receive the programming for that channel at that time. It is a bandwidth management breakthrough that will allow us to offer many additional services, including more HD channels.
> 
> The current generation of CableCard compatible devices sold at retail stores are only capable of accessing Time Warner Cable's one-way services. They were not designed to be compatible with Swithed Digital Video (SDV), which is a two-way service. As a result, once channels are moved to SDV, they will no longer be available to CableCard customers.
> 
> Starting in September (official date still needs to be confirmed) and proceeding in groups of approximately 20 channels, Time Warner Cable will begin providing a number of our existing, lesser-viewed channels via SDV. Please keep in mind that these may or may not be channels to which CableCard customers currently subscribe. The list is as follows:
> 
> Spanish Language Channels
> 
> Boomerang Espanol
> 
> Canal Sur
> 
> Cine Latino
> 
> CNN Espanol
> 
> Discovery Espanol
> 
> ESPN Deportes
> 
> Fox Sports Espanol
> 
> Galavision
> 
> La Familia
> 
> MTV Tr3s
> 
> Mun2
> 
> Telefutura
> 
> TV Azteca
> 
> Premium Channels
> 
> ActionMax- West
> 
> Cinemax- West
> 
> HBO- West
> 
> HBO2- West
> 
> HBO Family- West
> 
> HBO Signature- West
> 
> Flix- West
> 
> MoreMax- West
> 
> Showcase- West
> 
> Showtime- West
> 
> Showtime Too- West
> 
> Sundance- West
> 
> ThrillerMax- West
> 
> Digital Sports and Games
> 
> CBS College Sports
> 
> FCS Atlantic
> 
> FCS Central
> 
> FCS Pacific
> 
> Fox Soccer Channel
> 
> Fuel
> 
> Game Show Network
> 
> NBA TV
> 
> NHL Network
> 
> Outdoor Channel
> 
> Tennis Channel
> 
> Digital Variety Channels
> 
> American Life TV
> 
> BBC America
> 
> Bloomberg
> 
> Boomerang
> 
> Current TV
> 
> EWTN
> 
> Gospel Music Channel
> 
> NBA Preview Channel
> 
> Ovation
> 
> TV One
> 
> Sports Packages and Pay-Per-View
> 
> ESPN GamePlan
> 
> ESPN Full Court
> 
> iN DEMAND 1 and 2
> 
> MLB Extra Innings
> 
> NBA League Pass
> 
> NHL Center Ice
> 
> TEN Blue
> 
> TEN Blox
> 
> When we get closer to deploying SDV, we will inform everyone of what channels will be switched. This will occur in waves over several weeks.
> 
> Once the channels listed above are moved to SDV, they no longer will be available to CableCard devices. However, Time Warner Cable has worked with the rest of the cable industry and TiVo Inc. to develop an external device called a Tuning Adapter that will allow certain devices, including TiVo Series 3 and TiVo HD digital video recorders, to access channels that are delivered using SDV.
> 
> We expect to be able to offer Tuning Adapters to customers with compatible devices later this year. At that time we will provide you and our customers with additional information on availability and device compatibility. It is currently contemplated that the Tuning Adapter will be provided at no additional charge, once available. Until the Tuning Adapter becomes available, however, a Time Warner Cable digital box will be required to view channels migrated to SDV -- even if you own a Tuning Adapter-compatible device. In addition, certain non-TiVo retail models may not work with the Tuning Adapter.


I agree the above are lesser viewed channels, but when they take standard cable channels (tbshd, a&ehd, ngchd, espn2hd etc) and move them to sdv i think that is wrong at this time with no tuning adapter available.


----------



## spolebitski

dagware said:


> I knew I wasn't clear in my post.
> 
> First off, when you say we don't lose any channels, that's not true. We do indeed lose them, at least until we get a tuning adapter.
> 
> But the question I was trying to ask was answered by emsmx5 in the internal memo he posted. They are only going to move lesser-viewed channels to SDV, as I thought I had understood. SDV only helps bandwidth when used with less-popular channels. So emsmx5, thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> Dan


To me it would make sense to make the switch to SDV once the tuning adapter was available this way all of your customers are serviced. With the plan currently those who have cable cards are punished, they pay the same but do without until the tuning adapter is available.


----------



## Cainebj

Verizon FIOS is looking better and better.


----------



## dagware

spolebitski said:


> To me it would make sense to make the switch to SDV once the tuning adapter was available this way all of your customers are serviced. With the plan currently those who have cable cards are punished, they pay the same but do without until the tuning adapter is available.


I am not going to defend the cable companies. However, they are in a constant battle with other TV providers, and it doesn't surprise me that they'd roll out new channels as soon as they could. The number of people using cable cards is very small compared to the entire market.

Dan


----------



## Klankster

I'm in SE Wisconsin. After going around with DirecTV about an HD upgrade (to a non-Tivo box -- ARRGGH), my wife and I decided to punt them altogether and get a Series3 HD Tivo box and move over to Time Warner cable, which we have had for ages but just had basic channels (got HD, HBO, etc. from the satellite). I should have the box this week from Weaknees and will report back on how the switchover goes.

I sure hope it goes smoothly...


----------



## Combat Medic

dagware said:


> I'm sure you were kidding, but on the off chance you weren't, can you post any correspondence on this?
> 
> Dan


I'm not kidding, and I'm sorry I no longer have the letter that I got from the FCC. Basically the letter that I received from a Mr. Tignor with the FCC stated that they didn't see the SDV as being a violation of the separable security ruling. The invited me to file a civil lawsuit if I didn't agree with them.

In other words, they don't care.

-Mike


----------



## jmaditto

emsmx5 said:


> I am a manager for one of the installation contractors for TWC in Raleigh. I just came across this thread and didn't know if this info has been posted, but I thought I'd put it up here for you guys with CCs. And BTW, customers are NOT supposed to use the CC Hotline as that is supposed to be reserved for technicians. When you see the threads (or even post them yourselves) about how the technician took 2-5 hours to install one M card because he was stuck on hold, it doesn't help when half of the CC Hotline (there are only 2, that's right, 2 people working at any given time for the entire nation!) is stuck trying to walk a customer through things that shouldn't have even escalated to their level. Not trying to be mean, just consider the techs too. ...


Sorry but no sympathy here. I had two techs show up that were nice but not very experienced or trained for a CC install. Plus the TWC CSR's they spoke to were clueless. If it takes a call to the CC Hotline than that is what it takes. Too bad for TWC. Of course they will probably change the number now. Anyway, TWC s/b embarrassed it takes educated consumers calling an internal line to get a CC configured. Sorry man but I don't buy it.

As far as SDV goes, it's fine and the FCC shouldn't care about as long as the TA solution is in the works. No need wasting time with law suits on this. Complaints are good though as the cable companies' should have worked out how CC devices would receive SDV channels prior deployment. That would have been a real customer centric move.


----------



## Combat Medic

jmaditto said:


> As far as SDV goes, it's fine and the FCC shouldn't care about as long as the TA solution is in the works. No need wasting time with law suits on this. Complaints are good though as the cable companies' should have worked out how CC devices would receive SDV channels prior deployment. That would have been a real customer centric move.


I like SDV. It is a good technological band aid. The problem is that they fired it up before they had the tuning adapter ready for use.

-Mike


----------



## Meatball

Combat Medic said:


> I'm not kidding, and I'm sorry I no longer have the letter that I got from the FCC. Basically the letter that I received from a Mr. Tignor with the FCC stated that they didn't see the SDV as being a violation of the separable security ruling. The invited me to file a civil lawsuit if I didn't agree with them.
> 
> In other words, they don't care.
> 
> -Mike


So, we have any lawyers on this list? Class action lawsuit, here we come...


----------



## gamo62

jmaditto said:


> Sorry but no sympathy here. I had two techs show up that were nice but not very experienced or trained for a CC install. Plus the TWC CSR's they spoke to were clueless. If it takes a call to the CC Hotline than that is what it takes. Too bad for TWC. Of course they will probably change the number now. Anyway, TWC s/b embarrassed it takes educated consumers calling an internal line to get a CC configured. Sorry man but I don't buy it.
> 
> As far as SDV goes, it's fine and the FCC shouldn't care about as long as the TA solution is in the works. No need wasting time with law suits on this. Complaints are good though as the cable companies' should have worked out how CC devices would receive SDV channels prior deployment. That would have been a real customer centric move.


Actually TiVo jumped the gun and didn't offer an easy way ( or currently no way) for them to handle SDV. It isn't the cable companies fault. It lies with Tivo.


----------



## Combat Medic

gamo62 said:


> Actually TiVo jumped the gun and didn't offer an easy way ( or currently no way) for them to handle SDV. It isn't the cable companies fault. It lies with Tivo.


It is my understanding that TiVo wanted to do 2-way but the cable companies never came up with a standard. This is the same thing as when AT&T required that all phones linked to the network were rented.


----------



## 59er

jmaditto said:


> Sorry but no sympathy here. I had two techs show up that were nice but not very experienced or trained for a CC install. Plus the TWC CSR's they spoke to were clueless. If it takes a call to the CC Hotline than that is what it takes. Too bad for TWC. Of course they will probably change the number now. Anyway, TWC s/b embarrassed it takes educated consumers calling an internal line to get a CC configured. Sorry man but I don't buy it.


Well, it seems to me we have an easy solution. We need to dial the CC hotline and hand the phone to the incompetent or inexperienced tech. No violation of their policies, and we do an end-run around the CSR's who the techs were wasting time with.


----------



## emsmx5

Alright, I wasn't trying to start a fire here, but it appears I did. I am a manager with one of the many contracting companies for TWC, so unfortunately, my pull with the decision makers is limited. The worst issue plaguing the customers and techs is the limited training allowed to us. I would love to be able to show each tech how to install a CC in a Tivo. I would also love to have access to every TV that accepts CCs so I could train them on those too, but I'd settle for Tivos as they are the most common. Unfortunately, my finances don't provide for me to purchase a TivoHD or Series 3 for myself, let alone, for training purposes. That being said, our contracting company averages about 3 CC installs a month. They just aren't common enough to afford proper training to all the techs this way. I try and weed out the techs that know CC and give them the installs or at least show up and show them, because I know how frustrating it can be to the customer to have a tech show up and not know what they're doing. It also reflects poorly on the company. The biggest downfall is in the training at the Network Operations Center that the techs have to call in to try and provision the CCs. Many of them are not trained on CC and just when we got a few good contacts there, they changed the system they use so now most of them input the Host ID and the CableCard ID as the same thing. That's the number 1 issue I run into on CC installs so if your tech is having a problem, tell them to have the TWC rep check that! And if you do have an issue with your CC that is already installed, please just go through the troubleshooting steps provided by this forum before you call the CC Hotline. I'm sorry if you don't like TWC, but please don't take it out on the tech that shows up at your house. Most of the time, they're trying to do the best they can with what's provided to them. They may not be Tivo experts, but that's because they deal with Scientific Atlanta's all day, not Tivos. Most of them don't own a Tivo, and if they do, chances are it's not HD. They're out there trying to make a living and are getting seriously hurt by the high gas prices as all the contractors (that are responsible for 86% of installs here in the Eastern Carolinas division) pay for their own gas and all their tools. They don't make a whole lot of money, and CC jobs don't pay much at all.

But on the topic of SDV, yes, it would be nice if the cable companies would hold off on it, but Cablelabs is the company responsible for coming up with two-way CC service so tell them to step their game up. But until all the cable companies make their infrastructure FTTP, there will be bandwidth restrictions on some less popular channels to handle the additional strain put on by the internet services and other HD channels. I again have absolutely no control over that.

And just to let everyone know, I'm a normal full price paying customer just like everyone else and I have to go through all the same channels you guys do if I have an issue. So please don't shoot the messenger, I was just trying to give you guys some info from the TWC side.


----------



## Combat Medic

emsmx5 said:


> But on the topic of SDV, yes, it would be nice if the cable companies would hold off on it, but Cablelabs is the company responsible for coming up with two-way CC service so tell them to step their game up. But until all the cable companies make their infrastructure FTTP, there will be bandwidth restrictions on some less popular channels to handle the additional strain put on by the internet services and other HD channels. I again have absolutely no control over that.
> 
> And just to let everyone know, I'm a normal full price paying customer just like everyone else and I have to go through all the same channels you guys do if I have an issue. So please don't shoot the messenger, I was just trying to give you guys some info from the TWC side.


Cable labs does what the cable companies tell them since they are run by the cable companies.

Also, I don't think anyone here is shooting the messenger just the message.


----------



## esjones

The CSR at Time Warner's Dayton Mall office told me last week that CableCARD users can ONLY tune channels in the HD Basic channel tier, and not the HD Standard nor HD Premium tiers.

Is anyone here with a TiVo HD and CableCARD on TWC SW Ohio able to tune channels 750-768?

Thanks.

- Earl


----------



## Meatball

emsmx5 said:


> And just to let everyone know, I'm a normal full price paying customer just like everyone else and I have to go through all the same channels you guys do if I have an issue. So please don't shoot the messenger, I was just trying to give you guys some info from the TWC side.


Eh...I'm pretty sure most folks understand it's not you. I for one appreciate you coming by and giving us info. One can learn more reading your posts in five minutes than spending two hours on the phone with tech support. 

So here's a somewhat un-related/related question to toss out to everyone off the subject of CC's. The cable modem/internet bandwidth caps that look like they're coming down the pike. How long till this blows up because a bunch of other services (Tivo, Netflix, etc), is pushing for broadband delivery of content and putting a cap in place is going to clobber these other companies business models?


----------



## Effinay

esjones said:


> The CSR at Time Warner's Dayton Mall office told me last week that CableCARD users can ONLY tune channels in the HD Basic channel tier, and not the HD Standard nor HD Premium tiers.
> 
> Is anyone here with a TiVo HD and CableCARD on TWC SW Ohio able to tune channels 750-768?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> - Earl


I get everything I'm supposed to with my TiVo HD with one M-card installed. None of the HD channels are on the list to be switched to SDV, either. So the CSR may not know what they are talking about. Are you at all surprised?


----------



## Effinay

Meatball said:


> Eh...I'm pretty sure most folks understand it's not you. I for one appreciate you coming by and giving us info. One can learn more reading your posts in five minutes than spending two hours on the phone with tech support.
> 
> So here's a somewhat un-related/related question to toss out to everyone off the subject of CC's. The cable modem/internet bandwidth caps that look like they're coming down the pike. How long till this blows up because a bunch of other services (Tivo, Netflix, etc), is pushing for broadband delivery of content and putting a cap in place is going to clobber these other companies business models?


from http://www.networkworld.com/news/20...onthly-bandwidth-limit.html?fsrc=netflash-rss

"An average Comcast customer uses two to three gigabytes of bandwidth a month, Comcast said. To reach the 250G-byte limit, a customer would have to do one of the following: send 50 million e-mails, download 62,500 songs or download 125 standard-definition movies."

Do you really think you are going to come close to these limits? If so, I think you need to get out of the house more often.


----------



## jmaditto

59er said:


> Well, it seems to me we have an easy solution. We need to dial the CC hotline and hand the phone to the incompetent or inexperienced tech. No violation of their policies, and we do an end-run around the CSR's who the techs were wasting time with.


Im certainly not trying to start an argument and Im the first to admit do not fully understand the cable card law that went into effect last summer; however, I view cable card customers still as still the customer of the particular cable company and therefore think they (cable company) should maintain the level of service or enhance it as they introduce new technologies. It isnt like TiVo came out with a cool new box and introduced new functionality but it doesnt allow the viewing of SDV channels. Now that would be a TiVo issue. No, the cable companies are the ones that are introducing the new technology and they just seem to be indifferent to CC customers. Anyway, it seems like the SDV/Cable Card issue could have been worked out ahead of time is all. Of course, I made the decision to recently purchase a TiVo HD, so I knew what I was getting into tothis is why I still have a TWC DVR in my main viewing area too.

emsmx5 - Training does seem like the issue to me. However, it doesn't really have anything to do with TiVo in my case. Soon as they got to the CA screen they saw what they needed so this is somewhat moot as I'm sure that can't be that difficult per device. It was the staging and pairing of the card when everything went south. They ended up working out my issue over the weekend when no one was home so in my case it was all back at TWC.


----------



## JYoung

Effinay said:


> from http://www.networkworld.com/news/20...onthly-bandwidth-limit.html?fsrc=netflash-rss
> 
> "An average Comcast customer uses two to three gigabytes of bandwidth a month, Comcast said. To reach the 250G-byte limit, a customer would have to do one of the following: send 50 million e-mails, download 62,500 songs or download 125 standard-definition movies."
> 
> Do you really think you are going to come close to these limits? If so, I think you need to get out of the house more often.


or 30-60 hours of HD quality video.


----------



## cogitofire

Just an FYI. I am with TWC in Frisco, TX. Just signed up the other day in our new house. Cable guy showed up with 4 MCards and 5 SCards and said he did this so that one way or another, he would get my TivoHD working before he left.

He was well informed about cable cards and got my MCard installed with no trouble in about 15 minutes. I receive all available channels, including all of my standard HD as well as the HD tier and my movie channels.

He did not seem too thrilled about installing a cable card because he says that they give him so much trouble and that no one at dispatch really knew how to handle the install, so he always had to walk them through it.

Just putting in my 2 cents, apparently here in Frisco, they have got the cable card installations to an easily remedied issue over at Time Warner Cable. I could have even left my wife at home on this one as he did not even need my help at all to get it running.


----------



## bobrt6676

esjones said:


> The CSR at Time Warner's Dayton Mall office told me last week that CableCARD users can ONLY tune channels in the HD Basic channel tier, and not the HD Standard nor HD Premium tiers.
> 
> Is anyone here with a TiVo HD and CableCARD on TWC SW Ohio able to tune channels 750-768?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> - Earl


I have TivoHD with 2 S-cards (they claim NOT to have M-cards) in Dayton area. I receive 707-768. Basic, Standard, and Premium(extra charge for Premium.)


----------



## Meatball

JYoung said:


> or 30-60 hours of HD quality video.


Exactly...6-8 hours worth of HD viewing a week isn't all that much and I could easily see folks bumping up against that quickly.

Every company and their brother is now talking about delivering content via broadband and I'd expect a big increase in that over the next few years. Think of all the devices folks are starting to have connected to their broadband already, game Consoles pulling games/updates, PC's doing their normal web activities, Set top boxes that pull down movies/HDTV content (HD content uses about 5 GB/hour), Voice over IP, and certainly much more to come.

I just don't see internet connectivity as something that should be 'metered' and if TWC or any other ISP's start doing that, I'd bet you'd see an exodus to their competitors. I'm pretty sure I don't come anywhere close to 250 GB a month, but I know I'd jump ship in a heartbeat.


----------



## Plymouth Duster

I have TWC in Beaumont, TX. I had a frustrating experience with the original installation which ended with a technician taking my TIVO to the shop for 4 days and returning it with one S-Card. They insisted they could not get it to work with two S-Cards, but said they would have M-Cards soon. That was January 2008. I have attempted to get an answer on whether and when M-Cards will be available in my area for months now. I have gotten no or confused response.

Does anyone know if M-Cards are available in Beaumont, TX. ? If not, does anyone have an HD TIVO with two S-Cards that is working in Beaumont, TX. ?


----------



## BruceShultes

I do not know whether internet "metering" has been implemented by TW yet in my area, but the mere threat of "metering" via TW led me to switch my internet service from TW to FIOS as soon as it became available in my area.

As soon as FIOS has TV service available in my area, I plan to switch that as well.


----------



## whitenack

Sorry for the major newb question, but which TWC cable card is which?

UDCP and Open Cable?

Which is M card and which is S card?


----------



## pcbrew

whitenack said:


> Sorry for the major newb question, but which TWC cable card is which?
> 
> UDCP and Open Cable?
> 
> Which is M card and which is S card?


Neither, you are trying to compare apples & oranges...

Unidirectional Digital Cable Products (UDCP) are one-way only devices. That is, they are only capable of receiving our linear broadcast programming such as analog cable, Digital Cable, certain HDTV and premium cable channels like HBO, Cinemax and more. There is, however, no access to any two-way services such as OnDemand programming, the Interactive Programming Guide, Seasonal Sports Packages, Pay-Per-View or Interactive enhanced TV services, such as Games as well as future technologies that may be introduced. All equipment currently available at retail with a CableCARD option falls into this category.

Open Cable Products are two-way capable devices such as the cable co's leased set top boxes that allow access to all one-way and two-way services

Both devices take the same types of cards, either:

S-card (single stream) that can provide keys to decrypt one stream (your TiVo Series-3 or TiVo-HD will need 2 of these for dual-tuner capability) 
M-card (multi-stream) that can provide keys to decrypt multiple streams (A TiVo-HD only needs one of these, but the S3 needs 2 as it does not support the multi-stream functionality)


----------



## whitenack

pcbrew said:


> Neither, you are trying to compare apples & oranges...
> 
> Unidirectional Digital Cable Products (UDCP) are one-way only devices. That is, they are only capable of receiving our linear broadcast programming such as analog cable, Digital Cable, certain HDTV and premium cable channels like HBO, Cinemax and more. There is, however, no access to any two-way services such as OnDemand programming, the Interactive Programming Guide, Seasonal Sports Packages, Pay-Per-View or Interactive enhanced TV services, such as Games as well as future technologies that may be introduced. All equipment currently available at retail with a CableCARD option falls into this category.
> 
> Open Cable Products are two-way capable devices such as the cable co's leased set top boxes that allow access to all one-way and two-way services
> 
> Both devices take the same types of cards, either:
> 
> S-card (single stream) that can provide keys to decrypt one stream (your TiVo Series-3 or TiVo-HD will need 2 of these for dual-tuner capability)
> M-card (multi-stream) that can provide keys to decrypt multiple streams (A TiVo-HD only needs one of these, but the S3 needs 2 as it does not support the multi-stream functionality)


Thanks.

I read that on the TWC website, but didn't understand it for some reason.

So, if I call up TWC customer service and ask for a M card, they will know what I'm talking about?


----------



## lrhorer

whitenack said:


> So, if I call up TWC customer service and ask for a M card, they will know what I'm talking about?


No guarantees, and I wouldn't bet my life on it. They should, but whether they will or not is another matter.


----------



## DallasFlier

Meatball said:


> I just don't see internet connectivity as something that should be 'metered' and if TWC or any other ISP's start doing that, I'd bet you'd see an exodus to their competitors. I'm pretty sure I don't come anywhere close to 250 GB a month, but I know I'd jump ship in a heartbeat.


Internet connectivity is fast becoming a utility, just like electric or gas service. Why SHOULDN'T it be metered? If you use 20x what most everyone else is using, why should the rest be forced to subsidize your usage? Take your statement and substitute "electric service" for "internet connectivity."

"I just don't see electric service as something that should be 'metered'..."

Sounds pretty silly, huh?


----------



## Meatball

DallasFlier said:


> Internet connectivity is fast becoming a utility, just like electric or gas service. Why SHOULDN'T it be metered? If you use 20x what most everyone else is using, why should the rest be forced to subsidize your usage? Take your statement and substitute "electric service" for "internet connectivity."
> 
> "I just don't see electric service as something that should be 'metered'..."
> 
> Sounds pretty silly, huh?


Ah, but there is a difference  I was never told that my electricity use would be 'unlimited', yet broadband has always been touted as that.

Now, if they do go metered and I don't use my internet at all that month and my bill is $0, that's one thing. But from what I can tell, everyone is still getting hit up with the base price for service, regardless of what they're using, they just add on if you go over.

But I digress, this should probably get split off into a separate thread.


----------



## Distortedloop

DallasFlier said:


> Internet connectivity is fast becoming a utility, just like electric or gas service. Why SHOULDN'T it be metered? If you use 20x what most everyone else is using, why should the rest be forced to subsidize your usage? Take your statement and substitute "electric service" for "internet connectivity."
> 
> "I just don't see electric service as something that should be 'metered'..."
> 
> Sounds pretty silly, huh?


Actually, no, it doesn't sound all that silly - at least not roll your eyes silly as you imply.

In some countries (oil rich Mid Eastern ones, and perhaps others) aren't utilities free for all? Didn't Tesla propose that electricity should be free for all and transmitted over the air?

As the previous poster states, the issue for many is that it is advertised as "unlimited, high speed." Unlimited, by my dictionary, means "without limits."

Now, if they want to change the name of the service and advertise it as "X umber of GBs METERED service with no guarantee of what your up/down speed will be at any given time of the day," and charge accordingly (such as zero usage means zero charge) that's another story.

All these arguments are what is silly. The problem isn't so much HOW MUCH "internet" you use. It's not bits that flow through the pipe, it's how fast you're trying to flow them that's the issue.

It's irrelevant if you 100GB per month total, it's WHEN you use it that is the problem. I'll wager that 2/3 of the 24 hour day there is plenty of "bandwidth", since most people on a cable loop are at work or asleep. The problem is when everyone is trying to stream HD content at the same few hours of the evening window. If I am a night owl and do all my "internet" at 2:00 AM, I am unlikely to be impacting other users on my loop, so how would cutting me off for heavy usage in the middle of the night help all those fighting for some of the "pipe" in the early evening? IT WOULDN'T.

In my opinion, bottom line here is that the Cable companies failed to maintain their infrastructure by diverting too much money to capital gains and now they are struggling to keep customers on their primary services (premium TV channels delivery) and the best they can come up with to that is to cap usage on the internet which is the primary source of media delivery competition. There's plenty of bandwidth out there if the tech news sites are correct, they're just not building out the last mile properly, and they have no reason to do so if they're only real interest is keeping you on the Video Extreme 5 digital tier 5 movie network packages...


----------



## whitenack

Distortedloop said:


> ...In my opinion, bottom line here is that the Cable companies failed to maintain their infrastructure ...


Yes. The problem actually could be that we let the monopolies control the internet in the first place.

On a global scale, USA is far behind other countries, even 3rd world countries, in terms of internet quality.

Why would you let the cable and telephone companies be the gatekeepers to a technology that would/will eventially put them out of business?

Are we actually surprised that this is happening? Are we surprised that these companies are wanting to make it more expensive to use?


----------



## jccfin

SCSIRAID said:


> You will be able to tune the clear QAM channels but you will not have guide data. Not very useful. Recording for the clear QAM's will be manual.


I thought that cable companies are not allowed to block broadcast channels like ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS, etc? Not just SD but the HD versions also?


----------



## SCSIRAID

jccfin said:


> I thought that cable companies are not allowed to block broadcast channels like ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS, etc? Not just SD but the HD versions also?


They arent blocking them... thats why you can tune them via clear QAM.


----------



## jccfin

SCSIRAID said:


> They arent blocking them... thats why you can tune them via clear QAM.


Yes, but if you use one of their cable cards, it's blocked unless you subscribe to more expensive service.

In fact, the customer service rep insists that what I'm ssing is not HD over QAM. They said that I was confused. LOL.

This is the only reason I'm not getting their cablecards and have instead just used my QAM. Right now, I can receive it but if I pay them more money to rent their cable cards, I'll be locked out. What kind of idiots over there think of these things?


----------



## echoout

Any idea why my CableCards both went into firmware upgrade mode out of nowhere here in Austin?


----------



## abredt

My Time Warner cable boxes turn themselves off at night, then in the morning I have to turn them back on. TiVo - Series 3 is OK. Not a problem with the 8300 Hi Def box because it keeps recording. But I have a standard def box that feeds into a TiVo - Series 2. So I get a black screen if anything was being recorded.

TW claims it's not a problem they know about. My clocks seem to be OK.

Any ideas? CB


----------



## cab2

abredt said:


> My Time Warner cable boxes turn themselves off at night, then in the morning I have to turn them back on. TiVo - Series 3 is OK. Not a problem with the 8300 Hi Def box because it keeps recording. But I have a standard def box that feeds into a TiVo - Series 2. So I get a black screen if anything was being recorded.
> 
> TW claims it's not a problem they know about. My clocks seem to be OK.
> 
> Any ideas? CB


I had that problem as well. I don't remember exactly what I did to fix it but I think it was a menu setting in the cable box itself. Or perhaps a newer box from TW? I do remember getting the same response from the Customer Service folk. I was on my own to find a solution. I'm sure someone else out there will have the answer for you. Take a carefull look through each and every menu option.


----------



## abredt

cab2 said:


> I had that problem as well. I don't remember exactly what I did to fix it but I think it was a menu setting in the cable box itself. Or perhaps a newer box from TW? I do remember getting the same response from the Customer Service folk. I was on my own to find a solution. I'm sure someone else out there will have the answer for you. Take a carefull look through each and every menu option.


Thanks for your reply. This morning they were all ON. I'll have to keep an eye on it. CB


----------



## TheSlyBear

lrhorer said:


> No guarantees, and I wouldn't bet my life on it. They should, but whether they will or not is another matter.


So if someone is getting a Tivo HD, which card should they ask for?


----------



## whitenack

bootedbear said:


> So if someone is getting a Tivo HD, which card should they ask for?


Talk to your cable company.

M is usually better, since it is just one card doing the same thing as two, at the price of just one card. However, make sure that your provider has M cards priced the same as S cards.


----------



## RTPGiants

As of yesterday (and lasting through today), a bunch of the HD channels are pixelated/stuttering. Not all of them (for instance NBC, ABC seem fine), but many (CBS, ESPN, etc.).

I tried looking at the CableCard's diagnostic screens (single MCard), but it reports issues like it can't find .html files on all the diag screens. Is this broken?

Signal strength however, is listed at 100, SNR is 36db. TWC can't send someone before Friday, so I was curious if anyone else had been experiencing issues in the area.


----------



## mdolian

I'm having a cable card or cards installed on Saturday in Chapel Hill. I've consistently had problems with various HD channels fluttering and pixelating through the standard HD-DVR that they offer. I've also had issues with the last 2 HD PPV events I tried to order.

What kind of cards do they have in this area? I tried asking a phone representative, but she just said to order 2 and send 1 back if I didn't need it. Great support, a really great attitude. Anyways... just wondering what I should expect come Saturday.


----------



## RTPGiants

I had ordered 2 single channel cards through TWC-NC in Durham because the phone rep said they didn't have multi-stream cards, but when the tech got there, he had a multi-stream card with him and said the phone reps didn't know what they were talking about.

No issues with it for several months until today (see post above yours) but I suspect that's related to signal strength more than anything else. My signal strength has always been "within tolerance" according to TW, but had always just barely been good enough for digital/HD stuff. I'm guessing something went bad upstream somewhere and now it's a little below the threshold. 

Unfortunately, TWC is not terribly helpful for signal strength related issues, so I suspect you'll see the stuttering, etc. with the CableCARD as well.


----------



## Distortedloop

RTPGiants said:


> As of yesterday (and lasting through today), a bunch of the HD channels are pixelated/stuttering. Not all of them (for instance NBC, ABC seem fine), but many (CBS, ESPN, etc.).
> 
> I tried looking at the CableCard's diagnostic screens (single MCard), but it reports issues like it can't find .html files on all the diag screens. Is this broken?
> 
> Signal strength however, is listed at 100, SNR is 36db. TWC can't send someone before Friday, so I was curious if anyone else had been experiencing issues in the area.


I get this every once in a while on some random HD channel - it gets so bad it becomes unwatchable. It usually resolves itself in a short amount of time. I've always suspected it was something at the head end, not my end.

Signal strength 100 is great, but I don't know if that SNR would be a problem or not.

Not necessarily recommending you get one, but I have several splits and devices on my cable (couple of TVs, DVRs and a cablemodem) and I found much improved service on all of them, especially the cablemodem, when I added a couple of those motorola brand signal amplifiers into the mix.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Distortedloop said:


> I get this every once in a while on some random HD channel - it gets so bad it becomes unwatchable. It usually resolves itself in a short amount of time. I've always suspected it was something at the head end, not my end.
> 
> Signal strength 100 is great, but I don't know if that SNR would be a problem or not.
> 
> Not necessarily recommending you get one, but I have several splits and devices on my cable (couple of TVs, DVRs and a cablemodem) and I found much improved service on all of them, especially the cablemodem, when I added a couple of those motorola brand signal amplifiers into the mix.


36db SNR is perfect. Thats what I have with my S3 also with signal strength 95-100. My 8300HD also shows SNR 36db.


----------



## RTPGiants

Well, as suggested above, the problem has resolved itself. Still, it's kind of annoying to have a random quality of service issue like that crop up. 

I've not used signal amps due to not allowing upstream traffic, which was a problem with the digital box pre-HD Tivo, but I guess with the CableCARD it doesn't matter. Though if they ever roll out a tuning adapter, I assume it'll be an issue again.


----------



## SCSIRAID

RTPGiants said:


> Well, as suggested above, the problem has resolved itself. Still, it's kind of annoying to have a random quality of service issue like that crop up.
> 
> I've not used signal amps due to not allowing upstream traffic, which was a problem with the digital box pre-HD Tivo, but I guess with the CableCARD it doesn't matter. Though if they ever roll out a tuning adapter, I assume it'll be an issue again.


Many amps do allow upstream traffic and some even offer gain on that upstream link. All my stuff, even the cable modem, is behind a Viewsonics 15db amp.


----------



## BruceShultes

SCSIRAID said:


> Many amps do allow upstream traffic and some even offer gain on that upstream link. All my stuff, even the cable modem, is behind a Viewsonics 15db amp.


Many times an amp is just what you need, but you can have just as much trouble with too strong a signal as one that is too weak.

If your signal is too strong, a splitter can often cure the problem.


----------



## ShaneF

TWC in Buffalo NY suburbs. My installation appointment was last Sunday. When I ordered the service I was promised that cablecards would not be a problem. The installer showed up without cable cards. "Sorry, we are temporarily out of stock on them. You know, you're really much better off with OUR DVRs, blah blah blah." He installed basic cable and high-speed internet and left.

Called TWC the next day. They said they expected cablecards in that day and scheduled an appointment for last night. Naturally I got a call yesterday afternoon from the 3rd party installer saying the cards were still not in.

Called TWC again to find out what the deal was. The CSR said she would have to "call the warehouse" and get back to me. She also gave me the whole "you know you should really go with our DVR/set-top box so you can get on demand, etc". I started to get a little agitated at this point. I am paying for HBO and digital cable and not receiving these services. I asked if I could pick up a set-top box to use in the interim until cablecards are available. No problem. I still haven't received my return call about the availability of cablecards though (it's been over 24 hours now).

Picked up a set-top box at the TWC office, hooked it up. Tuning to any channel except the basic cable channels gives me a message about "You are not authorized for this service, please call 800-xxx-xxxx" (paraphrased). I called the number, it's not a valid number! 

Called the regular TWC 866 number. The CSR sent some instructions down to the set-top box. It rebooted itself but I still couldn't get anything except basic cable stations. "Hmm, that really should have worked. We'll have to send someone out to look at it." 

Sigh. The tech is supposed to come Saturday morning. Hopefully by some miracle he'll bring cablecards and we won't have to worry about getting the STB working.


----------



## skaggs

ShaneF said:


> TWC in Buffalo NY suburbs. My installation appointment was last Sunday. When I ordered the service I was promised that cablecards would not be a problem. The installer showed up without cable cards. "Sorry, we are temporarily out of stock on them. You know, you're really much better off with OUR DVRs, blah blah blah." He installed basic cable and high-speed internet and left.
> 
> Called TWC the next day. They said they expected cablecards in that day and scheduled an appointment for last night. Naturally I got a call yesterday afternoon from the 3rd party installer saying the cards were still not in.
> 
> Called TWC again to find out what the deal was. The CSR said she would have to "call the warehouse" and get back to me. She also gave me the whole "you know you should really go with our DVR/set-top box so you can get on demand, etc". I started to get a little agitated at this point. I am paying for HBO and digital cable and not receiving these services. I asked if I could pick up a set-top box to use in the interim until cablecards are available. No problem. I still haven't received my return call about the availability of cablecards though (it's been over 24 hours now).
> 
> Picked up a set-top box at the TWC office, hooked it up. Tuning to any channel except the basic cable channels gives me a message about "You are not authorized for this service, please call 800-xxx-xxxx" (paraphrased). I called the number, it's not a valid number!
> 
> Called the regular TWC 866 number. The CSR sent some instructions down to the set-top box. It rebooted itself but I still couldn't get anything except basic cable stations. "Hmm, that really should have worked. We'll have to send someone out to look at it."
> 
> Sigh. The tech is supposed to come Saturday morning. Hopefully by some miracle he'll bring cablecards and we won't have to worry about getting the STB working.


Typical TWC.

I got the number of the supervisor of the field technicians when I needed the Mcard for my TiVoHD.


----------



## Distortedloop

RTPGiants said:


> Well, as suggested above, the problem has resolved itself. Still, it's kind of annoying to have a random quality of service issue like that crop up.
> 
> I've not used signal amps due to not allowing upstream traffic, which was a problem with the digital box pre-HD Tivo, but I guess with the CableCARD it doesn't matter. Though if they ever roll out a tuning adapter, I assume it'll be an issue again.


The Motorola amp I have doesn't block upstream traffic. Like I said in my original post, I have one on the cablemodem, no problems. Also, prior to my TiVo, I had no issues getting PayPerView or OnDemand content behind an amp. Safe to assume you must have unblocked upstream to get those services.

Try one from Best Buy, couldn't hurt, and if it doesn't work, return it for a refund. Also, if you look at TWC's products/services page, you'll see they even rent "whole house amplifiers."


----------



## awyeah

Hello All! It's been a while since I've had a TiVo, but after this SA 8300HD, I think it's time to take the plunge again 

I'm in the Time Warner North East Ohio (NEO) market, and I just called customer service to ask about SDV. Currently, there is no SDV in in NEO, but they will begin to use it, probably this year. The CSR I spoke to said that they just received a memo about it. They don't have a list of channels yet, but they will be receiving that channel list on October 20th.

I also asked about the tuning adapter devices, and the guy didn't know what I was talking about... but he did ask me to explain it so I did 

Anyway, I'd really like to see them release these tuning adapters with the switch to SDV, but at least the guy on the phone was really helpful and not rude to me.

Also, in my market, the CableCARDs require a tech to come out with them because they don't carry them at their walk-in centers. However, there's no installation fee up here.


----------



## RClarke

I live in Palm Springs and have been working with TWC since I purchased my Series3 to solve station "lost" problems. I have now had the cable "cards" both replaced more then 5 times. The current set, which have been installed the longest, about 7 months and have worked flawlessly for that entire time; I am told are actually capable of two-way communication, that is, they not only can process information received from TWC, but have the capability of acting on information input by the 'cable' remote "On Demand" services.
My question > when will the TiVo Series3 software be upgraded to 'allow' this kind of service? Currently TWC has about 1/3 of the lineup stations that are "On Demand". I am paying for them because they are 'bundled' into packages that still have HD stations included. Every day TWC 'adds' more of these "On Demand" stations. Soon I should start 'billing' TiVo for the "Lost "service". That bill amount is mounting every day.
Unfortunatly, the "On Demand" optioned stations are not packaged as a set, they are mixed inside packages that have regular, desirable stations in them.
In summary:
Every day my TiVo is becoming a less desirable device to retain unless we can learn of the commitment date of getting the needed software to allow "On Demand" to work with the TiVo Series3 and other devices. Please advise.
Randy


----------



## echoout

Good lord man. Do a search for "Switched Digital Video" and welcome to our world. Also, go to TWC with your billing issues, they implemented SDV, not Tivo.



RClarke said:


> I live in Palm Springs and have been working with TWC since I purchased my Series3 to solve station "lost" problems. I have now had the cable "cards" both replaced more then 5 times. The current set, which have been installed the longest, about 7 months and have worked flawlessly for that entire time; I am told are actually capable of two-way communication, that is, they not only can process information received from TWC, but have the capability of acting on information input by the 'cable' remote "On Demand" services.
> My question > when will the TiVo Series3 software be upgraded to 'allow' this kind of service? Currently TWC has about 1/3 of the lineup stations that are "On Demand". I am paying for them because they are 'bundled' into packages that still have HD stations included. Every day TWC 'adds' more of these "On Demand" stations. Soon I should start 'billing' TiVo for the "Lost "service". That bill amount is mounting every day.
> Unfortunatly, the "On Demand" optioned stations are not packaged as a set, they are mixed inside packages that have regular, desirable stations in them.
> In summary:
> Every day my TiVo is becoming a less desirable device to retain unless we can learn of the commitment date of getting the needed software to allow "On Demand" to work with the TiVo Series3 and other devices. Please advise.
> Randy


----------



## whitenack

Put that same amount of energy into asking TWC to provide you with a Tuning Adapter.

http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=152093


----------



## mdolian

I'm in Chapel Hill, NC. When the technicians came out today, the Tivo was dead. Flashing green light, which apparently means hard drive failure. So I send the TW technicians away and call tivo, they have a new box out to me. Now the Tivo is working again. I know I still have to replace it, but I got the technician to come out again in an hour. I think I'm going to run into problems moving the cable card to the new Tivo, but screw it. I have an appointment for next Thursday when my new Tivo is going to show up. Hopefully I can get them to pair the cable card with the new Tivo over the phone, but I'm thinking they might have to come out again. I'm going to give it a shot though. Has anyone transfered cable cards to a new box with TW? Just looking to see if someone knows how that will work.


----------



## whitenack

mdolian said:


> I'm in Chapel Hill, NC. When the technicians came out today, the Tivo was dead. Flashing green light, which apparently means hard drive failure. So I send the TW technicians away and call tivo, they have a new box out to me. Now the Tivo is working again. I know I still have to replace it, but I got the technician to come out again in an hour. I think I'm going to run into problems moving the cable card to the new Tivo, but screw it. I have an appointment for next Thursday when my new Tivo is going to show up. Hopefully I can get them to pair the cable card with the new Tivo over the phone, but I'm thinking they might have to come out again. I'm going to give it a shot though. Has anyone transfered cable cards to a new box with TW? Just looking to see if someone knows how that will work.


I moved a cablecard from my TV to my new Tivo all by myself and everything has been working great. So, that isn't exactly like what you are asking, but close enough I'd say.

I called TW technical support first because I assumed they would have to do something on their end, but they told me that the pairing process doesn't pair their end to the device, it just pairs their end to our account. Once it is pair to our account, the cablecard can be moved to any device without problems.

This goes against what others are saying on this site, but it worked for me.


----------



## mdolian

thanks for the info. My Tivo crapped itself again before the technician got back here, so I just called him up, thanked him for offering to come out and told him not to bother. Tivo has another unit out to me and I rescheduled my appointment.


----------



## ShaneF

TW in suburban Buffalo finally got cablecards in stock. The tech came out yesterday. I asked him if he had any experience with cablecards and TiVos. He had never worked with either. I asked him if they were S cards or M cards. "What?" He had 2 S cards.

The install went flawlessly though. Everything is working ok although there are several HD channels that are supposedly free (A&E, Discovery, TNT, TBS) that I'm not receiving. They don't show up in the guide and when I try to enter the channel numbers the Tivo shows the message "Channel not available. You may need CableCARD decoders to view this channel". Does this mean these channels are using SDV? Are they not showing up in my guide because the TiVo service knows I won't be able to get them?

The lack of a handful of HD channels is not a deal breaker for me, I am getting local network HD channels and HBOHD which are more important to me.

I was a little surprised that be brought S cards as I thought I read that they have been obsolete for a while. I'm guessing I'll be billed monthly for the rental of 2 cards when theoretically if he had brought an M card I would have only needed one and would be billed for one. Am I correct in this assumption?


----------



## whitenack

ShaneF said:


> I was a little surprised that be brought S cards as I thought I read that they have been obsolete for a while. I'm guessing I'll be billed monthly for the rental of 2 cards when theoretically if he had brought an M card I would have only needed one and would be billed for one. Am I correct in this assumption?


Correct. You will be charged for 2 cards instead of 1. If your charge is like our charge in KY, it will only be $1.75 or so. Our area doesn't have M cards either.


----------



## dmband

has anyone got TWC to supply a "open card"
which they stated were expected in Q1/08 http://www.timewarnercable.com/Corporate/Products/CableCard/CableCard.html?menu=29167

i have been trying to figure out a fix to all the sdv channels for months and all the twc (and tivo) does is retend they don't know about the issue or try and get me to switch to their own dvr

its to the point where i might sell the damn tivo as it totally defeats the purpose of having since i can't record/watch 75% of the hd channels on it
thanks

ps or if there is another work around someone can point me in the direction of please do


----------



## whitenack

dmband said:


> has anyone got TWC to supply a "open card"
> which they stated were expected in Q1/08 http://www.timewarnercable.com/Corporate/Products/CableCard/CableCard.html?menu=29167
> 
> i have been trying to figure out a fix to all the sdv channels for months and all the twc (and tivo) does is retend they don't know about the issue or try and get me to switch to their own dvr
> 
> its to the point where i might sell the damn tivo as it totally defeats the purpose of having since i can't record/watch 75% of the hd channels on it
> thanks
> 
> ps or if there is another work around someone can point me in the direction of please do


All I hear is that people are waiting for the tuning adapter. Have you seen/heard about it? If not, search for it.


----------



## dmband

i saw it linked above - doing more searching on it now
thanks


----------



## SCSIRAID

dmband said:


> has anyone got TWC to supply a "open card"
> which they stated were expected in Q1/08 http://www.timewarnercable.com/Corporate/Products/CableCard/CableCard.html?menu=29167
> 
> i have been trying to figure out a fix to all the sdv channels for months and all the twc (and tivo) does is retend they don't know about the issue or try and get me to switch to their own dvr
> 
> its to the point where i might sell the damn tivo as it totally defeats the purpose of having since i can't record/watch 75% of the hd channels on it
> thanks
> 
> ps or if there is another work around someone can point me in the direction of please do


TiVo is a UDCP and thus is unidirectional. The Tuning Adapter is what we all are waiting for.


----------



## picachux

I am interested in getting a Tivo HD XL unit and have some questions. I don't have Digital Cable, I have what they call antenna service (Broadcast $12) which gives me locals in SD and HD plus any ClearQAM channels available at the time I scan. From what I have read, If I want to use things like the Season passes I will need a working channel list and that will only work if I have 2 cable cards installed. My question is will I be able to get these cards without subscribing to Digital cable? If I can what should I be asking for when I call TWC? I am in Los Angeles, CA


----------



## whitenack

Look for the posts on this site that discuss using a tivo without cablecards. 

In a few words: You can do it.


----------



## picachux

whitenack said:


> Look for the posts on this site that discuss using a tivo without cablecards.
> 
> In a few words: You can do it.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404859

I believe that is the thread you were talking about. My questions basically whether or not I need the cablecards to use the Season Passes. I am assuming I need proper guide data for the Season Passes to work. Will they allow me to rent the cablecards?


----------



## DallasFlier

picachux said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404859
> 
> I believe that is the thread you were talking about. My questions basically whether or not I need the cablecards to use the Season Passes. I am assuming I need proper guide data for the Season Passes to work. Will they allow me to rent the cablecards?


Guide data doesn't come from the cablecards. Guide data comes from TiVo, usually via your TiVo's network connection. You must have a TiVo service subscription. You don't need cablecards for what you're wanting to do.


----------



## Cablecard hell

Hey all, quick question. I got rid of my 8300HDC and bought the TivoHD DVR. My package with Time Warner in NYC was the Digital Starter Pack, 2 premium channels, and the HDxtra package. After the installation of the Cable Card I was notified that I cannot receive HDxtra or my Premium channels since they had to break up my Digital Starter Pack and change my order to a la carte. In order to receive everything I had before I made the switch to Tivo, I have to Pay 43 for standard service, 13 for basic service, 11 for dtvalue service, 25 for premiums and 9 for my Hdxtra. Subscribing to these channels this way is actually raising my bill by 15 a month than what it was when I was using the TW DVR. Is this normal? Is this the process that I must go through in order to use Tivo in NYC? It seems odd that my bill would be going up. TW does not seem to retain the brightest out there and it has been a nightmare so far.


----------



## cableguy763

I thought consumers wanted a la carte pricing?


----------



## Cablecard hell

Was that an answer to any of the questions I asked?


----------



## picachux

DallasFlier said:


> Guide data doesn't come from the cablecards. Guide data comes from TiVo, usually via your TiVo's network connection. You must have a TiVo service subscription. You don't need cablecards for what you're wanting to do.


I was assuming that since I don't have Digital Cable the channel lineups won't match up with what Tivo has and Season passes wont work. I dont get my locals in the 2.1,3.1,etc... I get them CBS (93.501), PBS/KCET (94.506), NBC (93.502),etc...


----------



## SCSIRAID

Cablecard hell said:


> Hey all, quick question. I got rid of my 8300HDC and bought the TivoHD DVR. My package with Time Warner in NYC was the Digital Starter Pack, 2 premium channels, and the HDxtra package. After the installation of the Cable Card I was notified that I cannot receive HDxtra or my Premium channels since they had to break up my Digital Starter Pack and change my order to a la carte. In order to receive everything I had before I made the switch to Tivo, I have to Pay 43 for standard service, 13 for basic service, 11 for dtvalue service, 25 for premiums and 9 for my Hdxtra. Subscribing to these channels this way is actually raising my bill by 15 a month than what it was when I was using the TW DVR. Is this normal? Is this the process that I must go through in order to use Tivo in NYC? It seems odd that my bill would be going up. TW does not seem to retain the brightest out there and it has been a nightmare so far.


More than likely you will need to keep one of their boxes to keep the package pricing.


----------



## whitenack

picachux said:


> I was assuming that since I don't have Digital Cable the channel lineups won't match up with what Tivo has and Season passes wont work. I dont get my locals in the 2.1,3.1,etc... I get them CBS (93.501), PBS/KCET (94.506), NBC (93.502),etc...


The Tivo will know what packages are offered in your area. You will choose which package you have from a list of options. If your package is basic cable, you select basic cable, and it will know what programs come on what channels.

For example, as I said in the other thread, before I had my cablecards installed, I setup the Tivo my basic cable. It knew what channels went where. Then, when I installed the cablecards, I setup the Tivo again and told it I had digital.

Everything works fine.

Also, don't forget that you have a 30 day free look. If you get it and decide you don't like it you can return it and get a refund.


----------



## picachux

That's the thing, I have no package from TWC. I just have antenna service from them which is just the cable line hooked up directly from the wall. I just want to be sure I will be able to get season passes to work for the HD version of CBS, NBC, KTLA, ABC and Fox.


----------



## whitenack

In the other thread, I said:



> By antenna service, do you mean "over-the-air", as in no cable feeding to the set, or do they mean the basic cable, where you have a cable from the wall plugged into the set?


And you said:



> I have a cable line from the wall that gives me all the locals in SD and HD plus a bunch of clearqam channels once in a while.


And earlier in that thread I said:



> No, you don't need cablecards to get guide data. I had a fully functional Tivo the first 1-1/2 days I set my tivo up before I put a cc in. I was only able to get the basic cable (2-66, 98, 99), but I got all the tivo features on those channels.


You have a package with TWC. If you pay TWC money for cable, you have a package. You may not have a digital package, but you have a package.

Now, as long as you are getting your HD channels through the cable feed and not by some internal HD antenna in your TV, everything will work fine when you switch to Tivo. Well, even if it is through an HD antenna in your TV, you'd just choose "Antenna and Cable" as your option for TWC package.

Remember, you aren't getting your guide data from the cable company (like the TV guides on some TV's). You get your guide data from the hourly (if through broadband) or daily (if through the phone line) downloads from your Tivo service.

So, what you really should be asking is if you have broadband internet or a phone jack close to where your tivo will be. If so, you will have the guide data and, consequently, season pass capability.


----------



## whitenack

This thread talks about the possibility of not being able to get HD programming.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=406139

So, maybe it isn't possible. I know for sure you can get the SD programming.


----------



## picachux

whitenack said:


> This thread talks about the possibility of not being able to get HD programming.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=406139
> 
> So, maybe it isn't possible. I know for sure you can get the SD programming.


Thanks, I guess I will need the cablecards so I can setup recording in HD. Anyone have any tips for getting cablecards from TWC in Los Angeles without any sort of cable box/digital cable?


----------



## whitenack

You may be able to just rent them even though you don't have a digital plan. I'd just call them up and ask. If they won't, you can get an antenna at Wal-mart or Best Buy and I think that will allow you to get the channels.

Is there anyone with Tivo in your area where you can do some trial runs?


----------



## DallasFlier

picachux said:


> Thanks, I guess I will need the cablecards so I can setup recording in HD. Anyone have any tips for getting cablecards from TWC in Los Angeles without any sort of cable box/digital cable?


I still think you will be able to record HD just fine without the cards, per whitenack's previous post. I'd set it up and try it first without the cablecards, before calling and paying for TWC to come install cablecards for you. The worst that can happen is you're set up a day or two later - and the best is, you can not bother paying for the cablecards every month, and the truck roll to install them. Can't guarantee, but I *think* you'll be fine.


----------



## cableguy763

You can record the clear qam HD channels just fine without cablecards. The main problem most tivo users have is guide information being correct. Most cable companies have clear qam channels as 99.4 (just an example) but the cable guide will show that same channel as 651. Therefore, scheduling with the guide, season passes wont work. Most users have to rent the cards to map the 99.4 to 651 to make season passes and such work correctly.


----------



## DallasFlier

Hmm, guess what I was thinking was wrong. I'll definitely defer to your much greater experience/knowledge on this, cableguy!


----------



## SouthPaw42

Cablecard hell said:


> Hey all, quick question. I got rid of my 8300HDC and bought the TivoHD DVR. My package with Time Warner in NYC was the Digital Starter Pack, 2 premium channels, and the HDxtra package. After the installation of the Cable Card I was notified that I cannot receive HDxtra or my Premium channels since they had to break up my Digital Starter Pack and change my order to a la carte. In order to receive everything I had before I made the switch to Tivo, I have to Pay 43 for standard service, 13 for basic service, 11 for dtvalue service, 25 for premiums and 9 for my Hdxtra. Subscribing to these channels this way is actually raising my bill by 15 a month than what it was when I was using the TW DVR. Is this normal? Is this the process that I must go through in order to use Tivo in NYC? It seems odd that my bill would be going up. TW does not seem to retain the brightest out there and it has been a nightmare so far.


I had same issue. With Time Warner Hudson valley. But there is a weird solution. You can go back to the discount package by putting a non DVR cable box on account. It puts the discount back on and with the box is cheaper then the a la carte. I just put mine on shelf in closet.


----------



## awyeah

Just got my MCard installed in my TiVo HD. They couldn't make it authorize for anything other than the basic channels.

Got in touch with the national CableCARD helpdesk in North Carolina... They can't get it to authorize because they say it's not registered at the headend for my market. They have a tech coming out tomorrow to try a different card.

He's saying it won't pair because of that.

Just wanted to see if there's any truth to that - I guess certain cards are designated for certain markets and can't be used outside that market?

Should I call the TiVo hotline and conference them in with the CableCARD techs, to prevent them from having to send a guy with a new one?


----------



## Combat Medic

awyeah said:


> Just got my MCard installed in my TiVo HD. They couldn't make it authorize for anything other than the basic channels.
> 
> Got in touch with the national CableCARD helpdesk in North Carolina... They can't get it to authorize because they say it's not registered at the headend for my market. They have a tech coming out tomorrow to try a different card.
> 
> He's saying it won't pair because of that.
> 
> Just wanted to see if there's any truth to that - I guess certain cards are designated for certain markets and can't be used outside that market?
> 
> Should I call the TiVo hotline and conference them in with the CableCARD techs, to prevent them from having to send a guy with a new one?


I wouldn't bother with calling TiVo yet. One thing that I would do is DO NOT let the installer out of your house until all of your channels work. Channels will not take hours to come in, they will take seconds.

-Mike


----------



## awyeah

Yeah that's what I'm thinking. The guy in Charlotte said they should start coming in immediately.

In fact, the only reason I let him out is that he was running way behind. I guess he had a couple of bad installs, and he was covering for another tech whose truck had broken down... so I felt bad for him


----------



## BigBearf

*Successful installation in Wrightsville Beach, NC*

I have been putting off a Tivo HD cablecard install because of all of the difficult install stories. I just had a Tivo HD with 1 TB upgraded drive installed with minimal problems.

Here are the steps that I took:
1. Setup Tivo HD and ran guided setup with plain cable hooked to cable input to obtain software updates. I used the tivo wireless adapter and it was a breeze to obtain wireless connectivity.
2. I called TWC in Wilmington and specified on the work order for the installer to bring at least 3 M-Cards (Multistream Cards) and not S-Cards.
3. I called the day before the install and checked that work order included the M-Cards.
4. Saturday install at 8 AM so that I was first on the list. TWC called about 7:30 AM to make sure that I was available. I again asked to make sure that the installer had M-Cards and the lady said " I don't think we have those yet." I told her to have the installer call me and he did and stated that he had picked up 3 new M-Cards as I had requested.
5. M-Card immediately recognized and authorized but "NO EMM activity on CC diagnostic Screen". The clue was no EMM activity which meant no pairing to my account. The lady on the other end obviously did not know what to do but the installer knew that the CC specialist was available from 10AM-noon on Saturday and he asked the lady to see if anyone there had come in. It was about 9 AM and one of the people had just arrived.
6. The CC specialist just had to delete the CC account and then re-add it. The channels appeared after about a 2 minute delay.
7. I reran guided setup and checked all the channels that I received which did include the Pacific feeds and rebooted. The installer patiently waited and the deal was done by 9:30.

The installer had done several CC installs and I asked him if he could install another Tivo HD next weekend. He said yes and I have an appointment at 10AM next Saturday to install another Tivo HD probably an XL version. He agreed to keep the 2 remaining M-Cards until next weekend.

What a joy to get rid of the SA 8300 HD box. I will keep y'all posted

BigBearf


----------



## amadeus_m

Earlier this year, Cisco announce SDV adapters for TiVo and other STBs. I can't find much info at all after that. Has any one had any experience with these? Or perhaps they are still not available? 

Here in Austin, so many HD channels are SDV, it doesn't make a series three DVR very attractive at all. In spite of the fact that the Scientific Atlanta Explorer is a terrible piece of junk.


----------



## awyeah

Everything that I've read about these devices leads me to believe that Time Warner wants to release them by the end of this year.

We'll see how that works out


----------



## awyeah

Update on my CableCARD situation. The idiots sent the wrong kind of tech to my house. They sent a guy who can troubleshoot their boxes, run cable and test the signal levels, but does not have CableCARDs. Bastards. I'm going to have to call them and ***** some more


----------



## terrybsmith

awyeah said:


> Update on my CableCARD situation. The idiots sent the wrong kind of tech to my house. They sent a guy who can troubleshoot their boxes, run cable and test the signal levels, but does not have CableCARDs. Bastards. I'm going to have to call them and ***** some more


When my Series 3 died prematurely and I needed to get the cable cards paired with the replacement unit, I called TWC in NEO wanting to get someone on the other end to receive the pairing info and pair the cards to the new device IDs. It took some wrangling with the support person ("You want to do WHAT? Hold please...") and after 45 min or so she found they had a cablecard specialist (expediter?) that was able to do it for me without wasting untold trips by techs to come out and give me dumb looks (happened repeatedly when I first got my cablecards). Wish I could tell you who to ask for. When the guy was patched into the call, it only took a couple minutes and everything was working again. He was genuinely knowlegeable about the ins and outs of cable cards and TiVo Series 3. The first-line support entered his contact info into my account comments, in case I ever need him again.


----------



## whitenack

TWC in my area (central KY) told me that the cards aren't paired to your device, just to your account. So, if you need to switch from one Tivo to another, all you need to do is physically make the switch. They don't even have to be called.

So, I did as they said and switched the card from my TV to my new Tivo and had no problems.


----------



## rv65

amadeus_m said:


> Earlier this year, Cisco announce SDV adapters for TiVo and other STBs. I can't find much info at all after that. Has any one had any experience with these? Or perhaps they are still not available?
> 
> Here in Austin, so many HD channels are SDV, it doesn't make a series three DVR very attractive at all. In spite of the fact that the Scientific Atlanta Explorer is a terrible piece of junk.


Austin is going to release them in November in limited quanitities. I'm sure it will be a hot item since Austin has a ton of SDV channels. I'm sure by next year they will have more of them. The Tuning resolver will require a truckroll though.


----------



## gbrown

Last Friday, I got a letter from TWC-San Diego telling me that as of October 27, they will be migrating a bunch of channel from Cablecard to SDV. These include ones that I regularly watch StarzHD, CinemaxHD and Fox Sports HD (among others).

While they envision the SDV device to be free (wanna bet), they will not be available until the end of the year. Then they invite me to call an 800 number to hear about a special offer to help during the transition.

So I call. This is always fun with TWC. I'm thrown into the: give us your telephone number, 16 digit account, etc pool. I finally get to a live person who has never heard of TiVo or anything called SDV. She starts transferring me to tech support as I scream that this is not a tech issue.

The tech guy finally admits he has no information - EVEN after reading the same letter on his own screen.

Well TWC - guess who is going to go to DirectTV next year when the new TiVo boxes are available?


----------



## ejunkie

Greetings from a multiple TiVo household. I have known and loved Tivo since the S1 days.

My issue is that almost all the content on my sweet new Series 3 is locked down and not allowed to be transfered to any other Tivo. Not just HD, EVERYTHING but local stations.

Just got off the phone with Tivo Support they confirm that when looking at tuner data a code of 0x20 means locked by the cable provider.

Time Warner Cable (albany, NY) via the cablecard locks most of the broadcasts, making my dual tuner S3 an island. They also tell me you can not put a cable box infront of an S3 to avoid the cable card and the problem.

The world was great when I had 2 series2 talking to each other. I've now spent more money to get less features.

I am about to return my $1,000 S3. Between the inability to Transfer shows and potential loss of channels if the Tuning Adpater does not materialize the evil cable company really has the upper hand on Tivo.

Can anyone advise?

thank you - ejunkie


----------



## m_jonis

ejunkie said:


> Greetings from a multiple TiVo household. I have known and loved Tivo since the S1 days.
> 
> My issue is that almost all the content on my sweet new Series 3 is locked down and not allowed to be transfered to any other Tivo. Not just HD, EVERYTHING but local stations.
> 
> Just got off the phone with Tivo Support they confirm that when looking at tuner data a code of 0x20 means locked by the cable provider.
> 
> Time Warner Cable (albany, NY) via the cablecard locks most of the broadcasts, making my dual tuner S3 an island. They also tell me you can not put a cable box infront of an S3 to avoid the cable card and the problem.
> 
> The world was great when I had 2 series2 talking to each other. I've now spent more money to get less features.
> 
> I am about to return my $1,000 S3. Between the inability to Transfer shows and potential loss of channels if the Tuning Adpater does not materialize the evil cable company really has the upper hand on Tivo.
> 
> Can anyone advise?
> 
> thank you - ejunkie


I'm in Albany as well and yes, we're screwed.

I filed a complaint with the PSC and they said they didn't oversee cable and forwarded to the FCC.

I'm going to send a letter directly to TW and question them about "cable in the classroom".

I'm also going to write each of the networks and ask why they are instructing TW to restrict copying (because they aren't except like HBO and whatnot). Maybe that'll get the ball rolling.

But I doubt it.

I will not get another S3 or TivoHD unless this gets fixed (or Verizon FIOS comes around). I'm sticking with my dual tuner units for quite some time.


----------



## awyeah

terrybsmith said:


> When my Series 3 died prematurely and I needed to get the cable cards paired with the replacement unit, I called TWC in NEO wanting to get someone on the other end to receive the pairing info and pair the cards to the new device IDs. It took some wrangling with the support person ("You want to do WHAT? Hold please...") and after 45 min or so she found they had a cablecard specialist (expediter?) that was able to do it for me without wasting untold trips by techs to come out and give me dumb looks (happened repeatedly when I first got my cablecards). Wish I could tell you who to ask for. When the guy was patched into the call, it only took a couple minutes and everything was working again. He was genuinely knowlegeable about the ins and outs of cable cards and TiVo Series 3. The first-line support entered his contact info into my account comments, in case I ever need him again.


I'm pretty sure I spoke to those people, and they're who told me that the card I have can't be used in my area. The guy said they are based out of North Carolina. I called first-line support again and asked for the CableCARD people and they transferred me right over...

Another tech is coming out tomorrow... and he's not leaving until it's working


----------



## usnret

Well, I took the plunge and stopped into the local TW office this morning. I presently have a THD with Mcard from TW. I wanted to get info on if/when they could provide a 2way tuner for it (supposed to go SDV the first of the year here).
The local "front desk expert" advised me that I didn't need one, that they had 2 way cable cards available. I ask what I had to do to get one and she advised me that all I had to do was set up an appointment right now, and for a $10 truck roll, they could have it in tomorrow. She indicated that they had already installed one in a Tivo in this area.
I would like any feed back on a TW 2way cable card please.
Tks


----------



## cableguy763

usnret said:


> Well, I took the plunge and stopped into the local TW office this morning. I presently have a THD with Mcard from TW. I wanted to get info on if/when they could provide a 2way tuner for it (supposed to go SDV the first of the year here).
> The local "front desk expert" advised me that I didn't need one, that they had 2 way cable cards available. I ask what I had to do to get one and she advised me that all I had to do was set up an appointment right now, and for a $10 truck roll, they could have it in tomorrow. She indicated that they had already installed one in a Tivo in this area.
> I would like any feed back on a TW 2way cable card please.
> Tks


All cablecards are two-way. It is the host devie i.e. your tivo that is a one-way device. What you are looking for is the tuning adaptor, which they do not have yet.


----------



## BruceShultes

ejunkie said:


> Greetings from a multiple TiVo household. I have known and loved Tivo since the S1 days.
> 
> My issue is that almost all the content on my sweet new Series 3 is locked down and not allowed to be transfered to any other Tivo. Not just HD, EVERYTHING but local stations.
> 
> Just got off the phone with Tivo Support they confirm that when looking at tuner data a code of 0x20 means locked by the cable provider.
> 
> Time Warner Cable (albany, NY) via the cablecard locks most of the broadcasts, making my dual tuner S3 an island. They also tell me you can not put a cable box infront of an S3 to avoid the cable card and the problem.
> 
> The world was great when I had 2 series2 talking to each other. I've now spent more money to get less features.
> 
> I am about to return my $1,000 S3. Between the inability to Transfer shows and potential loss of channels if the Tuning Adpater does not materialize the evil cable company really has the upper hand on Tivo.
> 
> Can anyone advise?
> 
> thank you - ejunkie


I know this is not exactly what you are looking for, but have you tried using Tivo Desktop on a PC to transfer the recording you are interested in.

I am also a reluctant TWC customer in the Albany area and I know I have done this in the past. I can't try it again now since my PC is no longer on the same subnet as my S3.

You might get better information about our local TWC on http://albanyhdtv.proboards18.com/. If nothing else, this site gives you a way to submit a problem to any of our local OTA stations. At least one of the moderators helped design the community broadcast tower for our area and has many contacts at our local stations as well as TW.


----------



## skaggs

m_jonis said:


> I'm in Albany as well and yes, we're screwed.
> 
> I filed a complaint with the PSC and they said they didn't oversee cable and forwarded to the FCC.
> 
> I'm going to send a letter directly to TW and question them about "cable in the classroom".


Can you post the text of your complaint to the FCC and/or Time Warner? I'll send a letter in, too.

Completely sucks to lose the ability to transfer shows from TiVo=>TiVo and TiVo=>PC.


----------



## awyeah

So to continue my story, a tech came out on Tuesday, with another CableCARD from the Canton area (I apparently need one from the Cleveland area). He's going to try and find a CableCARD from the correct area.

I haven't heard back from him, so I left him a voicemail (he gave me his number). By the way, he works for NCI Network Connections, and he was absolutely fantastic. He seemed as pissed as me that TW can't seem to get their stuff right on this. I hope he was serious and is still working on following up for me.

While I am waiting, I decided to call the standard 1-877-77CABLE. Spoke to someone, all they can do is roll another truck. But how am I to be guaranteed that they will send someone with a correct CableCARD? The woman on the phone didn't seem to think that's possible.

I'm really between a rock and a hard place here. How can I stop this mess? I'm getting really sick of waiting for techs to come out and then having them spend 45 minutes messing around, only to discover that they brought the wrong CableCARD. We're not allowed to go to the local TWC office to pick up CableCARDs, so I have to rely on the possibility that a tech might come out and bring a good card.

What can I do here?


----------



## dm-mm

awyeah said:


> What can I do here?


VP of Operations
Time Warner Cable
5520 Whipple Avenue NW
North Canton, OH 44720

Fax: 330-490-2557
Voice: 888-860-1420

Write a letter and fax it to the above. Be polite and concise and ask for the specific resolution you want.

-dm


----------



## awyeah

Thanks, I will try that. Of course, the guy is from the Canton area, so hopefully he'd be able to get a card from the Cleveland area


----------



## tripmaster

Im in TWC NYC and this morning, only got basic cable - and picture quality looked iffy. All premium cable gone, no HD. Cable card diags look ok, but 0 ECM and EMM. Restarted the TiVo. Unplugged and had the cable guys hit the CC again. Now I have 
ECM count 0
EMM count 25
Nothing else.

Can both cards die? What do you guys think?


----------



## cableguy763

tripmaster said:


> Im in TWC NYC and this morning, only got basic cable - and picture quality looked iffy. All premium cable gone, no HD. Cable card diags look ok, but 0 ECM and EMM. Restarted the TiVo. Unplugged and had the cable guys hit the CC again. Now I have
> ECM count 0
> EMM count 25
> Nothing else.
> 
> Can both cards die? What do you guys think?


You are obviously getting hits with the 25 emm count, do you have authorization in the cp screen?


----------



## tripmaster

cableguy763 said:


> You are obviously getting hits with the 25 emm count, do you have authorization in the cp screen?


I got CP Auth Recevied.

But nothing past the EMM count 25; nothing with ECM count. 
The Diag display doesnt appear to show anything wrong either...


----------



## cableguy763

tripmaster said:


> I got CP Auth Recevied.
> 
> But nothing past the EMM count 25; nothing with ECM count.
> The Diag display doesnt appeAar to show anything wrong either...


You said you are only getting basic cable. Is that all you are paying for? If not, it sounds like your account is messed up on the billing side and it could be fixed over the phone. Are you getting your clear QAM's i.e. your locals in hi-def? You should be even with basic cable.


----------



## NetOgre

Jut thought I would post this. From a letter received yesterday from TWC New England:

"We expect to be able to offer Tuning Adapters to customers with compatible UDCPs later this year. At that time we will provide you with additional information on availability and device compatibility. It is currently contemplated that the Tuning Adapter will be provided at no additional charge...."


----------



## tripmaster

cableguy763 said:


> You said you are only getting basic cable. Is that all you are paying for? If not, it sounds like your account is messed up on the billing side and it could be fixed over the phone. Are you getting your clear QAM's i.e. your locals in hi-def? You should be even with basic cable.


Yeah, I had them check my account billing. All's in order.

Not getting locals in HD, either.

Just seems crazy that both CCs could fail. Praying its not the TiVo itself!


----------



## George Cifranci

NetOgre said:


> Jut thought I would post this. From a letter received yesterday from TWC New England:
> 
> "We expect to be able to offer Tuning Adapters to customers with compatible UDCPs later this year. At that time we will provide you with additional information on availability and device compatibility. It is currently contemplated that the Tuning Adapter will be provided at no additional charge...."


I got the same letter here in Columbus, Ohio from Time-Warner Mid-Ohio.


----------



## BaumSquad

Alright, time for me to share my experience. Tivo HD in Los Angeles. First time they came out the guy was very knowlegable, popped in the card, made a call, and switched to an HD channel. He seemed pretty sure everything was cool, and I didn't want to have him sitting around while I do an update for my new cable channels. So off he went. Finally it gets done, and of course I realize that he had just tuned in one of the unsecured broadcast HD channel. Most of my other channels were blocked, even some of the analog signals, which seemed weird. I called, up, thinking I have the cards, and I can just work on them to get the card working. Of course that was no luck due to lack of information, and it sounded like lack of access to the systems that are needed to do that. But hey, they tried. Usual CSR experience. They offer a truck roll, and I go for it, kicking myself for sending the first one away before being sure everything was good.

In the mean time, I of course read everything I can, using the Tivo support forum for CC to check the Motorola status reads on everything.

Anyway, finally today came and the new tech came. To my dismay, he knew nothing about cable cards. Luckily he wasn't upset that I did and was willing to work together. I showed him the Motorolla cable card status screens, and that seemed to perk him up as it looked familiar. He called in to dispatch, and they seemed to know a lot more than typical CSRs.

She's on speaker phone, and I hear her say "oh that's not right" and it turns out that my billing info never had a main telephone number listed. I had it listed for Mobile phone, or whatever in their system (I don't have a main line) but the first CSR didn't enter in anything to the main phone system. And THAT, of all things, was the billing issue that caused the system to deny authorization (apparently).

So I guess add to the list, if it wasn't already, billing issues with missing phone number.

I'm just glad it worked out.


----------



## WingsKC

Well, I've officially been told by a smarmy, condescending young man named Fred in the Kansas City office of Time Warner that they will NOT be providing SDV adapters to the public. Anyone here heard of this? He didn't indicate that he knew the difference between SDV adapters and 2-way cable cards, but ignorance has never seemed to stop TW from doing anything before.


----------



## franzey

Not sure if this is old news, but it's new to me. Just got a letter in the mail today with a small brochure talking up the new HD channels coming to my lineup in November. 

The following channels are supposedly going to be added to the lineup:

- Palladia HD
- Disney Channel HD 
- Discovery Channel HD 
- ABC Family HD
- TLC HD
- ESPNU HD
- Fox News HD
- Hallmark Movie Channel HD
- CNN HD

It also states that the following will be added in December:

- Animal Planet HD
- ESPNNEWS HD
- The Weather Channel HD 
- Science Channel HD 
- ...and more


Now, the very first thing that crossed my mind was "will these channels really be added or will they be added to the channels that are currently being broadcast in SDV?" In the small print on the back of the brochure is the following disclaimer:

"Not all services available in some areas. Channels may vary by area. Some channels may not be available on Cable Cards or QAM Tuner Televisions."

If these become available, it will position TW in my area similarly with Satellite (not equal, but much closer in lineup than before). The strange thing though is that they still don't have the local NBC affiliate on analog or digital cable. They are in a pissing match over fees.

Any one else have experience with this previously?


----------



## bobrt6676

franzey said:


> Not sure if this is old news, but it's new to me. Just got a letter in the mail today with a small brochure talking up the new HD channels coming to my lineup in November.
> 
> The following channels are supposedly going to be added to the lineup:
> 
> - Palladia HD
> - Disney Channel HD
> - Discovery Channel HD
> - ABC Family HD
> - TLC HD
> - ESPNU HD
> - Fox News HD
> - Hallmark Movie Channel HD
> - CNN HD
> 
> It also states that the following will be added in December:
> 
> - Animal Planet HD
> - ESPNNEWS HD
> - The Weather Channel HD
> - Science Channel HD
> - ...and more
> 
> Now, the very first thing that crossed my mind was "will these channels really be added or will they be added to the channels that are currently being broadcast in SDV?" In the small print on the back of the brochure is the following disclaimer:
> 
> "Not all services available in some areas. Channels may vary by area. Some channels may not be available on Cable Cards or QAM Tuner Televisions."
> 
> If these become available, it will position TW in my area similarly with Satellite (not equal, but much closer in lineup than before). The strange thing though is that they still don't have the local NBC affiliate on analog or digital cable. They are in a pissing match over fees.
> 
> Any one else have experience with this previously?


I am in the Dayton market and have not heard this. That would be great. As of yet I have not lost any channels due to SDV even though they sent a letter saying it was coming. Have you lost any channels.


----------



## franzey

bobrt6676 said:


> I am in the Dayton market and have not heard this. That would be great. As of yet I have not lost any channels due to SDV even though they sent a letter saying it was coming. Have you lost any channels.


To my knowledge I haven't lost any channels.BBCA is one that I know was on the SDV list but I just checked and I still receive it. I know that one day they will disappear. (perhaps to make room for these new HD channels?) I just hope all the HD stuff is on non-switched channels. Also, I wish they would kiss and make up with Lin TV already.


----------



## rv65

It will probably be switched. No reason why this device can't be installed at home. All you need is a coax cable and a USB printer cable and you're good to go. Maybe they will include it when you get it from them. I'm sure it will require a stupid truckroll. Comcast is smart to let people install it themselves.


----------



## skaggs

I made a post in the SDV Adapter Progress thread that may be of interest to those of you (us) that have TWC.


----------



## realityboy

I'm in Dayton, and I didn't know we were getting these channels either. A tech had told me a few months ago that we were getting some HD channels, but he didn't specify. That's quite a list to add all at once. I assume they'll have to actually start using SDV. Hopefully only on the channels that we know are moving to SDV and not the new HD channels.

Although if those were added to SDV, I doubt I would really care. I rarely watch any of those channels at all.


----------



## tripmaster

tripmaster said:


> Yeah, I had them check my account billing. All's in order.
> 
> Not getting locals in HD, either.
> 
> Just seems crazy that both CCs could fail. Praying its not the TiVo itself!


Well, somehow the auth codes were screwed up on the TWC end. I had to rerun guided set up after cards were reauthorized. Back to normal!


----------



## cableguy763

tripmaster said:


> Well, somehow the auth codes were screwed up on the TWC end. I had to rerun guided set up after cards were reauthorized. Back to normal!


Like I said, something was screwed up in billing. Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## awyeah

awyeah said:


> So to continue my story, a tech came out on Tuesday, with another CableCARD from the Canton area (I apparently need one from the Cleveland area). He's going to try and find a CableCARD from the correct area.
> 
> I haven't heard back from him, so I left him a voicemail (he gave me his number). By the way, he works for NCI Network Connections, and he was absolutely fantastic. He seemed as pissed as me that TW can't seem to get their stuff right on this. I hope he was serious and is still working on following up for me.
> 
> While I am waiting, I decided to call the standard 1-877-77CABLE. Spoke to someone, all they can do is roll another truck. But how am I to be guaranteed that they will send someone with a correct CableCARD? The woman on the phone didn't seem to think that's possible.
> 
> I'm really between a rock and a hard place here. How can I stop this mess? I'm getting really sick of waiting for techs to come out and then having them spend 45 minutes messing around, only to discover that they brought the wrong CableCARD. We're not allowed to go to the local TWC office to pick up CableCARDs, so I have to rely on the possibility that a tech might come out and bring a good card.
> 
> What can I do here?


Progress!

I spoke to TWC again (the 1-877-77CABLE number), and spoke to a very nice gentleman. After explaining the situation, he apologized and told me he wanted to get this resolved since this whole issue is costing me time and TWC money, since 4 techs had already come out.

He spoke with a manager, and they got in touch with dispatch. They put in what they call a "trouble call" - rather than an "installation call." The difference between trouble and installation is that a trouble call is dispatched from the local TWC office rather than possibly another office or even a contractor.

So the fifth (I think, I lost count) tech came out and... had a cable card! He only had one single-stream card - that's all they had in stock - but we were able to put it in the TiVo and _activate it correctly_.

So, anyway... making progress. He told me he's going to follow up when they get more cards. I asked him to try and get a multi-stream card, but if he can only get an additional single-stream card, I'll live with that. Even if I have to pay more for it. I just don't care anymore, I'm fed up and I'm tired of screwing around with this stuff, I just want everything to work!


----------



## supergimp

I'm in Los Angeles (Westchester - near LAX) and yesterday a few channels disappeared (of note 171 FLN and 172 DIY as well as others). I just get a "Searching for signal" message and black screen. Does anyone know if they have switched to SDV in this area or is anyone else having these issues?

I talked to a "tech" and asked but she didn't leave me with much confidence that she even knew what SDV is. They are sending someone out later this week, but I'm not very hopeful.


----------



## monkeyhouse

I'm with TWC in Charlotte, NC, using a TivoHD.

Last night, at 10.01pm - right when Desperate Housewives ended and Brothers & Sisters began on ABC, the screen went blank. No channels would appear to be coming through. The red recording light remained on, as Brothers & Sisters was meant to be recording. Playback from a previously recorded show worked fine but it appeared that B&S wasn't really recording, as it said it only had 6 seconds of it. So I restarted the box, and the problem remained, no channels appeared to be coming in, HD or SD. I went through the channel set-up and that didn't fix anything either. I started hitting random channel numbers and found the Discover Channel (SD). Thing is I had hit 28 for USA. I flicked around some more and found a number of other channels but not corresponding with the usual lineup or the guide. I started doing another channel setup, but it restarted itself (crashed) and with that I went to bed.

This morning I enabled all the channels in the channel lineup and went through them, noting what channel was where. The biggest concern is that we're not getting the full channel lineup, rather than they're all in different channel positions. Channels that normally fall within 1-100 seem to have been moved up 9,10 or 11 positions. Above that it's pretty random. There is a selection of channels that do actually correspond with the guide, but I'd never seen them before and are largely duplicates of other broadcast and main cable networks. These are through the 400's and include some (not all) of the channels I should receive in HD (including only 2 broadcast networks; MY TV (WMYT) & The CW (WJZY)). I would normally receive the HD channels through the 200's but now I only get ESPN2 HD on 205 (used to/should be 286) and HBO HDE on 216 (normally 318). There is a smattering of other SD stations instead, but most of the 200's is now taken up by the music only channels, which are normally tucked away in the 500's (channels it says I don't have access to now).

My cable card diagnostic screen appears to say it's functioning normally (from what I remember from the installation guy).

Has anyone else had this problem in Charlotte or elsewhere?

I really don't want to go through another round of back-and-forth like I did to get this TivoHD set up in the first place abaout 9 months ago (took about a month, due to unbelievable incompetency from TWC).

I also don't want to do a full reset of the system, erasing the recordings. _If_ I did do that though, would I loose the information it needs from the cablecard and need a cable guy to come out and set it up again?

I hope all that made sense. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## SCSIRAID

monkeyhouse said:


> I'm with TWC in Charlotte, NC, using a TivoHD.
> 
> Last night, at 10.01pm - right when Desperate Housewives ended and Brothers & Sisters began on ABC, the screen went blank. No channels would appear to be coming through. The red recording light remained on, as Brothers & Sisters was meant to be recording. Playback from a previously recorded show worked fine but it appeared that B&S wasn't really recording, as it said it only had 6 seconds of it. So I restarted the box, and the problem remained, no channels appeared to be coming in, HD or SD. I went through the channel set-up and that didn't fix anything either. I started hitting random channel numbers and found the Discover Channel (SD). Thing is I had hit 28 for USA. I flicked around some more and found a number of other channels but not corresponding with the usual lineup or the guide. I started doing another channel setup, but it restarted itself (crashed) and with that I went to bed.
> 
> This morning I enabled all the channels in the channel lineup and went through them, noting what channel was where. The biggest concern is that we're not getting the full channel lineup, rather than they're all in different channel positions. Channels that normally fall within 1-100 seem to have been moved up 9,10 or 11 positions. Above that it's pretty random. There is a selection of channels that do actually correspond with the guide, but I'd never seen them before and are largely duplicates of other broadcast and main cable networks. These are through the 400's and include some (not all) of the channels I should receive in HD (including only 2 broadcast networks; MY TV (WMYT) & The CW (WJZY)). I would normally receive the HD channels through the 200's but now I only get ESPN2 HD on 205 (used to/should be 286) and HBO HDE on 216 (normally 318). There is a smattering of other SD stations instead, but most of the 200's is now taken up by the music only channels, which are normally tucked away in the 500's (channels it says I don't have access to now).
> 
> My cable card diagnostic screen appears to say it's functioning normally (from what I remember from the installation guy).
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem in Charlotte or elsewhere?
> 
> I really don't want to go through another round of back-and-forth like I did to get this TivoHD set up in the first place abaout 9 months ago (took about a month, due to unbelievable incompetency from TWC).
> 
> I also don't want to do a full reset of the system, erasing the recordings. _If_ I did do that though, would I loose the information it needs from the cablecard and need a cable guy to come out and set it up again?
> 
> I hope all that made sense. Thanks in advance for any advice.


Did you unplug and replug power? I would do a hard power off/on and see if it cleans itself up.


----------



## monkeyhouse

SCSIRAID said:


> Did you unplug and replug power? I would do a hard power off/on and see if it cleans itself up.


Yup 
Saying that, what is the recommended length of time to leave it unplugged before powering it back up? I left it unplugged for about 30 seconds when I did it.


----------



## Roderigo

monkeyhouse said:


> I'm with TWC in Charlotte, NC, using a TivoHD.
> 
> Last night, at 10.01pm - right when Desperate Housewives ended and Brothers & Sisters began on ABC, the screen went blank. No channels would appear to be coming through.


What kind of cards are you using, and what version is the cablecard firmware?


----------



## cyberquixote

supergimp said:


> I'm in Los Angeles (Westchester - near LAX) and yesterday a few channels disappeared (of note 171 FLN and 172 DIY as well as others). I just get a "Searching for signal" message and black screen. Does anyone know if they have switched to SDV in this area or is anyone else having these issues?
> 
> I talked to a "tech" and asked but she didn't leave me with much confidence that she even knew what SDV is. They are sending someone out later this week, but I'm not very hopeful.


I am in Westchester as well...I too have lost those channels as well as the 900's (music channels). All the premium movie etc seem ok though.

I just talked to techsupport and the woman did not seem particularly knowledgeable. They are sending a tech tomorrow morning, but I really think that is a wasted exercise if we are both having trouble (I just read your post now ). I guess I might as well cancel him and try and get pushed to a better level of tech.

This really sounds like a "cable cards don't work on those channels" (i.e. hello, SDV) to me, though I specifically asked the tech if there were any service changes in the last week such as that, and she claimed "not that I know of", which didn't inspire too much confidence 

Cyberquixote


----------



## supergimp

cyberquixote said:


> I am in Westchester as well...I too have lost those channels as well as the 900's (music channels). All the premium movie etc seem ok though.
> 
> I just talked to techsupport and the woman did not seem particularly knowledgeable. They are sending a tech tomorrow morning, but I really think that is a wasted exercise if we are both having trouble (I just read your post now ). I guess I might as well cancel him and try and get pushed to a better level of tech.
> 
> This really sounds like a "cable cards don't work on those channels" (i.e. hello, SDV) to me, though I specifically asked the tech if there were any service changes in the last week such as that, and she claimed "not that I know of", which didn't inspire too much confidence
> 
> Cyberquixote


Thanks for confirming that. My tech is coming Wednesday. Let me know what your results are, I'll do likewise.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## cyberquixote

supergimp said:


> Thanks for confirming that. My tech is coming Wednesday. Let me know what your results are, I'll do likewise.
> 
> Good luck,
> Steve


Gah...I have no tech coming now. I called to try with a new level 1 support person, and he noticed that the first person had entered the appointment wrong (did not code it as a possible cable card problem), and to get a "cable card appointment" it would have to be either middle of the day or weekend. This guy also claims to not have any alerts given for cable card customers.
I hope you have good luck with your tech...I would love to hear the results 

Any other Los Angeles/Westchester folks out there? 171 (FLN), 172 (DIY) and the 900s (music channels) working for anyone?

Cyberquixote


----------



## allietx

Not sure if this is the correct forum for this rumor, but I thought others with TWC Austin might be interested...

We needed to call TWC Austin on an unrelated matter this afternoon and Customer Service (billing) told us that they anticipate a resolution in the KXAN/ NBC provider issue by the end of this week.

Ironically, since we haven't had NBC this month we were motivated (by missing Heroes & the SNL skits with Tina Fey!) to buy a cheap antenna and give OTA a try-- and it worked great! So though we expect to (finally!) get our m-cards this Thursday (after trying off and on to get them for 10 months), and might have NBC back by "the end of the week", suddenly dropping TWC altogether seems like it might be a viable option for us, particularly if tuning adapters don't really arrive by the end of the year. And if there are going to be more and more shows that are flagged or blocked from transferring to the other TiVos or our home network anyway, TWC is just not seeming very worth it for TiVo fans.

-Allie


----------



## skaggs

> Thank you for your recent request for the SDV Tuning Adapter. Your Pre-Order has been received. At this time the Tuning Adapter is not available to the public but is currently undergoing testing to ensure the highest level of customer satisfaction upon release; which we will begin deployments later this year. We do not have a specific release date for your area, but once the Tuning Adapter becomes available a service representative will contact you to schedule the installation.


"...later THIS YEAR."

Received from: [email protected]


----------



## SCSIRAID

skaggs said:


> "...later THIS YEAR."
> 
> Received from: [email protected]


Mine was a little different....

"Thank you for your request for the CableCARD Tuning Adapter. At this time the Tuning Adapter is not available in the Apex, NC area. We will add your name and contact information to our list and once the Tuning Adapter becomes available, we will contact you to schedule the installation."


----------



## JC Fedorczyk

Monkeyhouse- I've got the same black screen no channels. I was away for 4 days and it looks like this happened around 10 or so on Sunday. First call to TWC and they sent a hit and I nothing changed. I did see the 4 ECM (or is it the other one). The guy then said he couldn't do anything and gave me the "local number" to call. I called that number and was promptly transferred BACK to that group. The next woman that answered listened to the problem and as soon as she heard the word TIVO told me I had to call them... I hung up on her. Called back a third time and the woman told me they needed to send a tech out to troubleshoot... I asked to speak to the cablecard group (I know they have one I spoke to a person in it last year) and was told that group doesn't exist. So I'm playing their game and having a tech come out.


----------



## monkeyhouse

Roderigo said:


> What kind of cards are you using, and what version is the cablecard firmware?


One multi-stream Scientific Atlanta card. Says it's firmware version 1. I can't find a screen with a more detailed number.



JC Fedorczyk said:


> I've got the same black screen no channels...


I replied to you over on the other thread you started about this
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6764785&posted=1#post6764785


----------



## cyberquixote

supergimp said:


> Thanks for confirming that. My tech is coming Wednesday. Let me know what your results are, I'll do likewise.


Well, it looks like I am back up and running today. Whatever they switched off/mucked with upstream Sunday seems to be back the way it was as of this morning. I once again get both the channels you mentioned and the 900 music channels. Are you back up? Hopefully you can now cancel the pointless service appointment.

Cyberquixote


----------



## supergimp

cyberquixote said:


> Well, it looks like I am back up and running today. Whatever they switched off/mucked with upstream Sunday seems to be back the way it was as of this morning. I once again get both the channels you mentioned and the 900 music channels. Are you back up? Hopefully you can now cancel the pointless service appointment.
> 
> Cyberquixote


Thanks for posting. I just checked via Slingbox from the office and it's back!


----------



## dmband

got a letter from twc today
as of next month 39 channels are switching to sdv and i will no longer get them
it also says twc has worked with tivo to come out with a tuning adapter which is being contemplated as free to use but they are not sure when it will come out (hopefully later this yr)


----------



## supergimp

dmband said:


> got a letter from twc today
> as of next month 39 channels are switching to sdv and i will no longer get them
> it also says twc has worked with tivo to come out with a tuning adapter which is being contemplated as free to use but they are not sure when it will come out (hopefully later this yr)


Where are you located? It helps to keep track of what TW is doing where.


----------



## skaggs

> Time Warner Cable is launching Switched Digital Video (SDV) in some of our markets.
> 
> This exciting new technology allows us to bring you many additional services, including new HD channels and HD versions of popular existing channels.
> 
> *About SDV*
> Channels delivered using Switched Digital Video (SDV) are only transmitted over our cable system on an as-needed basis. As a result, SDV uses system capacity more efficiently than the traditional, always-on method. This frees up bandwidth and allows Time Warner Cable to offer its customers additional digital channels and HD digital channels. Some existing services will be delivered using SDV in order to make additional bandwidth available. Once channels are switched, they will no longer be available to devices like TiVo, unless you have a Tuning Adapter.
> 
> *For information on ordering a FREE Tuning Adapter, enter your ZIP Code below to go to your local Time Warner Cable page:*


http://www.timewarnercable.com/Corporate/Products/DigitalCable/sdv/default.html


----------



## supernova

When i put in my zip all it does is take me to my local TW page, no information about SDV at all.


----------



## skaggs

supernova said:


> When i put in my zip all it does is take me to my local TW page, no information about SDV at all.


I posted a summary of my conversation with a TWC Supervisor in the SDV Adapter Progress thread.

He told me that TWC is currently testing the device in their Charlotte, NC office. He also told me they don't expect to release the Tuning Adapters until next year.


----------



## allietx

skaggs said:


> He told me that TWC is currently testing the device in their Charlotte, NC office. He also told me *they don't expect to release the Tuning Adapters until next year*.


----------



## Eccles

allietx said:


>


Don't slash your wrists just yet, Allie. While Albany may not get TA's before next year, something tells me that they may be available in Austin a little sooner than that.


----------



## skaggs

allietx said:


>


When I registered for a tuning adapter on the TWC website, I received an email from [email protected] stating "...later THIS YEAR". I posted this just a few posts up.


----------



## allietx

Eccles said:


> Don't slash your wrists just yet, Allie. While Albany may not get TA's before next year, something tells me that they may be available in Austin a little sooner than that.





skaggs said:


> When I registered for a tuning adapter on the TWC website, I received an email from [email protected] stating "...later THIS YEAR". I posted this just a few posts up.


Thanks guys.









-NewAllie


----------



## sr71photo

TWC changed their prices in Dallas for Cable Card Install: Doubled it from $19 to $39.


----------



## heelatious

Newbie here from Raleigh, NC. I have been using 2 S-cards in a TivoHD for over a year now. The usual installation nightmare but things have gone well since then -- apparently no SDV conversion here yet, except for some of the sports packages (Extra Innings, etc.).

Anyway, I called TWC last week to request a downgrade in my Roadrunner service (I was paying for some sort of turbo service under a promo plan, so when the price was jacked up to $55/month I called to go back to regular Roadrunner). In the process of taking care of that request, the frontline rep informs me that if I wanted to downgrade Roadrunner, they would have to take away my HBO package.

I asked what the HBO had to do with changing my Roadrunner and she gave me some story about HBO not being available to Cable Card customers, but since I had been grandfathered in they were letting me keep it until I changed my plan (apparently changing the Roadrunner plan counts too). I immediately asked for a supervisor but was told the same thing -- that unless I decided to keep the turbo Roadrunner, they would cancel my HBO.

Out of principle, I decided to call their bluff and maintained my request to downgrade Roadrunner despite the threat to my HBO, which I enjoy and greatly desire to keep. Well, they weren't bluffing since now I have no HBO (HD, family, west coast, etc.).

My obvious question is whether this is legal. Besides feeling blackmailed, I've just never heard of this issue before. Nothing on TWC website says that cable cards cannot receive all digital or premium channels. I've been receiving all the HBOs for over a year, so I know it's not an issue of "whether." I can appreciate that cable companies may be able to dictate what programs go to what devices, but this just seems fishy. The reps that night never told me that I needed to rent a set top box to get HBO, which may well be the case, they just simply said that I was not allowed to receive HBO through cable cards (and basically that they were doing me a favor by letting me have it for this long).

If this is suspicious, who do I contact and what is the recourse? FCC? Tivo? Yell at TWC and threaten cancellation until they change their stance? As with everyone else on this board, I love Tivo and am willing to sacrifice a lot to use it in the face of tremendous difficulties created by the cable companies. Is there anyone else in TWC land, specifically TWC Carolinas, that has HBO/Showtime with cable cards?

Thanks for any advice you can provide.


----------



## skaggs

Heel:

That's a bunch of BS. If you can receive HBO when you have turbo RR, then you can get it with regular RR.

The only thing I can think of is that you were getting HBO for free as a package deal with turbo RR, and now you may have to pay for it.

For what it's worth, I receive HBO via cable cards and I only have regular RR (Albany TWC).


----------



## monkeyhouse

Me too, I have regular RR, TivoHD with cable card, and HBO. They're spinning you a line I reckon. If HBO was part of a deal surely they'd just tell you you'd have to pay such-and-such amount per month rather than just cut it off.

TWC a far from ethical.


----------



## bobrt6676

heelatious said:


> Newbie here from Raleigh, NC. I have been using 2 S-cards in a TivoHD for over a year now. The usual installation nightmare but things have gone well since then -- apparently no SDV conversion here yet, except for some of the sports packages (Extra Innings, etc.).
> 
> Anyway, I called TWC last week to request a downgrade in my Roadrunner service (I was paying for some sort of turbo service under a promo plan, so when the price was jacked up to $55/month I called to go back to regular Roadrunner). In the process of taking care of that request, the frontline rep informs me that if I wanted to downgrade Roadrunner, they would have to take away my HBO package.
> 
> I asked what the HBO had to do with changing my Roadrunner and she gave me some story about HBO not being available to Cable Card customers, but since I had been grandfathered in they were letting me keep it until I changed my plan (apparently changing the Roadrunner plan counts too). I immediately asked for a supervisor but was told the same thing -- that unless I decided to keep the turbo Roadrunner, they would cancel my HBO.
> 
> Out of principle, I decided to call their bluff and maintained my request to downgrade Roadrunner despite the threat to my HBO, which I enjoy and greatly desire to keep. Well, they weren't bluffing since now I have no HBO (HD, family, west coast, etc.).
> 
> My obvious question is whether this is legal. Besides feeling blackmailed, I've just never heard of this issue before. Nothing on TWC website says that cable cards cannot receive all digital or premium channels. I've been receiving all the HBOs for over a year, so I know it's not an issue of "whether." I can appreciate that cable companies may be able to dictate what programs go to what devices, but this just seems fishy. The reps that night never told me that I needed to rent a set top box to get HBO, which may well be the case, they just simply said that I was not allowed to receive HBO through cable cards (and basically that they were doing me a favor by letting me have it for this long).
> 
> If this is suspicious, who do I contact and what is the recourse? FCC? Tivo? Yell at TWC and threaten cancellation until they change their stance? As with everyone else on this board, I love Tivo and am willing to sacrifice a lot to use it in the face of tremendous difficulties created by the cable companies. Is there anyone else in TWC land, specifically TWC Carolinas, that has HBO/Showtime with cable cards?
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can provide.


Wow, Just when you TWC could not get any less customer friendly they prove us wrong. 
Of course 
1. RR and CC's have nothing to do with each other
2. SDV could not be the issue since you have been receiving HBO until they cut it off.
3. Why would they want to lose more revenue by cutting off HBO?
4. Was HBO part of a special package. If so change the package! ask for a retention specialist to get the best deal available.

Please keep us informed, this is about as dumb as TWC gets and makes for good entertainment value


----------



## squiddohio

I have no RR and never have had it; I gets ADSL from the phone company. I have had an S3 and a TiVo HD, each of which has two cable cards from TW (Cincinnati) and have always had HBO. In fact, during a tune up a few years ago, an installer told me that my system was easy to work on and fix up (signal strength, etc) because I did not have my phone or internet on my cable, just TV.
The only thing that makes any sense at all is that maybe you signed up with a RR and HBO package at one time. It is not at all true that RR is necessary for HBO. In fact the technicians prefer it the other way.


----------



## whitenack

I think this could be a simple case of a misunderstanding. I think Skaggs is right. More than likely, what has happened is he got HBO in a package deal and now that he has dropped back his RR he is no longer eligble for this package. He can probably still get HBO, but he will now have to pay extra for it.


----------



## George Cifranci

Free Tuning Adapter Pre-orders available to Time Warner Mid-Ohio (Columbus, Ohio area) customers at this page here...

http://www.timewarnercable.com/MidOhio/products/cable/sdv/default.html

To see if your local Time Warner is offering them yet I would suggest going to your local TW website and doing a search on their page for "tuning adapter" and clicked on the result that said "Time Warner Cable - How do I get a Tuning Adapter?". That is how I found it on mine.


----------



## BigBearf

> No HBO with Cable Cards?


Heel,
I have a condo in Wrightsville Beach and have TWC with digipix 2000 package with HBO, Showtime and The Movie Channel and standard RR cable. I have 2 Tivo HD XLs with M-Cards and also a HD 8300 that I will turn as soon as I receive two tuner adapters.

I think the NO HBO with cable is bogus and I would call and see about a digipix 1500 package that includes one premium tier or the digipix 2000 that includes 2 premium tiers.

Hope this helps,
BigBearf


----------



## BigBearf

> No HBO with Cable Cards?


Heel,
I have a condo in Wrightsville Beach and have TWC with digipix 2000 package with HBO, Showtime and The Movie Channel and standard RR cable. I have 2 Tivo HD XLs with M-Cards and also a HD 8300 that I will turn as soon as I receive two tuner adapters.

I think the NO HBO with cable is bogus and I would call and see about a digipix 1500 package that includes one premium tier or the digipix 2000 that includes 2 premium tiers.

Hope this helps,
BigBearf


----------



## stevec5375

I have reported TWC to the FCC three times. I finally got a letter out of both of them. My complaint was why was I having to pay the same price as everybody else when, because I have cablecards, I can't receive any of the SDV stuff here in Austin, TX. There are a large number of SDV channels here. The reponse was that I needed to rent a cable box if I wanted to get the SDV channels. The FCC bought it. What a crock!

I absolutely HATE TWC. We have one other competitor in Austin and it's Grande Communications. They are not available in my part of the city yet.  When they are, I'm jumping ship to them. A friend of mine who was a TWC customer was able to get Grande and loves it in comparison.


----------



## abredt

supergimp said:


> Thanks for posting. I just checked via Slingbox from the office and it's back!


I am missing a ton of channels - 3,8,10,12 - at least 30 or so of the channels below 100. It started a few days ago. I'm in the San Fernando Valley - north of L.A.

I get a message that "Channel not available. You may need cablecard decoder to view this channel. Contact your cable provider." And a grey screen. It happened for a few days a week or so ago, but then worked for a while. Now it's out again.

What did you guys tell TW?
Thanks, CB


----------



## Eccles

stevec5375 said:


> My complaint was why was I having to pay the same price as everybody else when, because I have cablecards, I can't receive any of the SDV stuff here in Austin, TX. There are a large number of SDV channels here.


Relief is in sight. Tuning adapters should be generally available before year-end, and it appears they will be free.


----------



## abredt

Eccles said:


> Relief is in sight. Tuning adapters should be generally available before year-end, and it appears they will be free.


How did you find out that TW is using SDV? Did they notify you? CB


----------



## gamo62

Here is something odd. On my guide, I have a lot of my channels that have ???? instead of the channel number. I'm using a cablecard, and they do and are supposed to come in. One of the channels is 134 VH1-CL. The others are 101-106. They all have the ????. No idea what's going on. I have tried rebooting, to no avail. Any suggestions?


----------



## Distortedloop

Verizon FIOS has just arrived in my neighborhood, and after checking out their deals and offerings, it sure seems like a no brainer to switch to them from Time Warner/Road Runner Extreme. For $25 per month less, I can get 35 more movie channels than I currently receive, and it looks like over 70 additional channels in HD. On top of that, my cable service would be 20mbs, which is double what my Road Runner Extreme is.

Anyways, while comparing the service offerings, I noticed that the Time Warner website for my zip code shows that I should be receiving about 12 HD channels that my TiVo doesn't see (Discovery, CNN, HGTV, A&E, etc). Anyone in the Chatsworth/San Fernando area getting these? The website asterisks them as saying "not available in Van Nuys, but I am definitely not Van Nuys.

Probably doesn't matter, as unless my further research shows FIOS with TiVo Series 3 is actually worse experience than TWC with TiVo, I will most certainly be switching soon, but in the meanwhile, I'm wondering if I am missing channels I should be receiving.


----------



## seggers

I'm a regular AVS'er and from there I've been lurking in here for a while. For my sins I have TW here in WNY (Williamsville). And it sucks royally.

I bought a S3 HD Tivo, to replace my trusty Humax S2 unit. In my naviety I thought I could toss out the TW HD DVR box and use my Tivo.

Then SDV hit. Now the tuning adapters. TW WNY (Buffalo!) doesn't have any info on them, and even searching for SDV pulls up a FAQ 404.....

So I ordered an adapter. And I reported them to the FCC just for the fun of it.

Man, I wish Williamsville would hurry up and get FIOS. I'd jump faster than politican goes for money....

Seggers


----------



## Eccles

abredt said:


> How did you find out that TW is using SDV? Did they notify you? CB


It's been discussed both here and in other forums ever since it was first mooted - it's no secret.

And while TW Austin doesn't actually use the term "SDV" on their web site, they do provide a list of channels which CableCARD-enabled devices cannot receive (which is all the switched and on-demand channels).


----------



## PumiceT

I should receive my HD TiVo on the 4th. I scheduled a Time Warner install for the 5th.

The first time I called, I got some guy who told me the CableCards are obsolete technology, and I'd only get channels if someone else in the area was also watching that channel (SDV). He made it sound like this was current info, happening now. He said there are only 170-odd customers in my area using CableCards, and I should just get a Time Warner DVR. I think he heard "TiVo" and saw red, because he was very against the idea of me getting CableCards.

I was just about ready to call TiVo to switch my order to a Series 2 Dual Tuner SD.

I called back, got a very nice girl who set all his lies straight, and helped me to settle down a bit. She did say they only have S-Cards, but I'll take what I can get. I think I'll end up paying MORE for 2 CableCards than I am paying to rent their one box, but to leave my SD TiVo behind and gain optical digital audio, one less box, and no analog signals to worry about, I can accept a few bucks more a month.

I'll post my experience if I'm not too excited to remember.


----------



## supernova

They told me on the phone that they only had S cards but when the installers (8 total) showed up, if they had a cablecard it was an M card. They tell you that on the phone to discourage you from ditching their own DVR.
Hopefully you will have better luck than we did, it took 8 trips to the house over a period of 2.5 weeks before they could get it to work Most installers don't even know what a cablecard is and probably won't have enough with them to have one work the first time.


----------



## Bernardski

Maybe TWC is different in your area, but in the Dallas area they definitely have the dual M cable cards. With my TIVO and the cable card I can get any of the channels that the TWC box provides. 

The cable cards do not allow the options to request the pay-per-view like their box does. However, to get any of the pay-per-view stuff I just call TWC. 

Also, I can not get their online line up, but the TIVO provided one seems much better.


----------



## Interpol

cyberquixote said:


> Well, it looks like I am back up and running today. Whatever they switched off/mucked with upstream Sunday seems to be back the way it was as of this morning. I once again get both the channels you mentioned and the 900 music channels. Are you back up? Hopefully you can now cancel the pointless service appointment.
> 
> Cyberquixote


Same problem is happening with me here in Torrance, CA. Just started a few days ago. I'm missing a bunch of channels on my Tivo HD, including some HD channels - all I get is a black screen.

Now, I know for a FACT that no moves to SDV have been made here. In fact, my Sony TV has a TW Cablecard in it and can tune in to the channels that the Tivo can't - so it appears to be some kind of incompatibility between the signal that TW is sending out and the Tivo HD.


----------



## cableguy763

Bernardski said:


> Also, I can not get their online line up, but the TIVO provided one seems much better.


Both guides are populated by Tribune, but yeah the tivo gives more info, especially when hitting info twice.


----------



## Distortedloop

Distortedloop said:


> ...
> Anyways, while comparing the service offerings, I noticed that the Time Warner website for my zip code shows that I should be receiving about 12 HD channels that my TiVo doesn't see (Discovery, CNN, HGTV, A&E, etc). Anyone in the Chatsworth/San Fernando area getting these? The website asterisks them as saying "not available in Van Nuys, but I am definitely not Van Nuys..


The missing (new?) HD channels started working Wednesday morning, but I had to force three seperate network connections to get guide info. 426 (ESPN something) doesn't come in, though.

I'm still researching FIOS. A friend insists that FIOS picture quality is less than TWC's. Not likely in my mind, as both are fiber optics, and she is mostly focused on switching from DirecTV to AT&T Uverse, and is just passing on comments she's come across in her research for that move.

I'm going to call TWC and tell them I'm considering switching to FIOS because of more channels offered for less money and see if they're willing to offer any financial incentives to stick with them for a while.


----------



## Effinay

George Cifranci said:


> Free Tuning Adapter Pre-orders available to Time Warner Mid-Ohio (Columbus, Ohio area) customers at this page here...
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/MidOhio/products/cable/sdv/default.html
> 
> To see if your local Time Warner is offering them yet I would suggest going to your local TW website and doing a search on their page for "tuning adapter" and clicked on the result that said "Time Warner Cable - How do I get a Tuning Adapter?". That is how I found it on mine.


Pre-orders are now available for the Dayton area as well...

http://www.timewarnercable.com/dayton/products/cable/sdv/default.html


----------



## pmk9178

I have TimeWarner service, and recently purchased a TivoHD. I am on TimeWarner's Basic cable plan for about 10/month, however I have been receiving all the channels for the Expanded basic service, which should cost around 50/month. I'd like to keep this setup if at all possible 

My only problem is that I can't get the programming data for the basic HD programming over cable. From what I understand, I would have to get a CableCard to get the programming info for these channels. However, I am afraid that when I install the CableCard, I will lose the favorable billing setup that I am currently on.

I have tried connecting an OTA antenna, but I only receive 2 HD channels, so not great reception in my area.

If I have a CableCard installed, will I lose my expanded channel lineup? How do the CableCards work, and how might they affect the channels I receive?

Thanks the the help!


----------



## SCSIRAID

pmk9178 said:


> I have TimeWarner service, and recently purchased a TivoHD. I am on TimeWarner's Basic cable plan for about 10/month, however I have been receiving all the channels for the Expanded basic service, which should cost around 50/month. I'd like to keep this setup if at all possible
> 
> My only problem is that I can't get the programming data for the basic HD programming over cable. From what I understand, I would have to get a CableCard to get the programming info for these channels. However, I am afraid that when I install the CableCard, I will lose the favorable billing setup that I am currently on.
> 
> I have tried connecting an OTA antenna, but I only receive 2 HD channels, so not great reception in my area.
> 
> If I have a CableCard installed, will I lose my expanded channel lineup? How do the CableCards work, and how might they affect the channels I receive?
> 
> Thanks the the help!


You might consider putting an antenna in the attic. That would solve the problem. The ethical dilemma would remain though.

EDIT: I see that you have already tried an antenna... Oh well...


----------



## Gloftoe

Eccles said:


> And while TW Austin doesn't actually use the term "SDV" on their web site, they do provide a list of channels which CableCARD-enabled devices cannot receive (which is all the switched and on-demand channels).


They do provide a list of channels that can't be received via current CableCARD devices, but they do use the terms SDV and Switched Digital Video on their website:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/centraltx/Products/Cable/sdv/default.html

Also, tuning adapters are available for pre-order here in Austin. I'm on the list. :up:

Edit: Also, does anyone know what channels Time Warner has marked as "do not copy"? It seems that even shows on The Food Network are marked as not transferrable on my HD Tivo units.


----------



## lafos

In Dayton, Ohio, all digital channels, except the local HD channels, are flagged CCI'02, or copy once. None can be transferred by MRV or TiVo desktop


----------



## jmfirestone

Greensboro area seems to finally have theirs up also...

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carolinas/products/cable/sdv/default.html


----------



## Eccles

Gloftoe said:


> Also, does anyone know what channels Time Warner has marked as "do not copy"? It seems that even shows on The Food Network are marked as not transferrable on my HD Tivo units.


I have it on good authority that once you get a Tuning Adapter and start receiving the digital streams instead of the analog versions, then you'll find pretty much everything is copy protected.


----------



## lafos

Eccles said:


> I have it on good authority that once you get a Tuning Adapter and start receiving the digital streams instead of the analog versions, then you'll find pretty much everything is copy protected.


Huh? Right now, channels below 99 are analog, at least on my system. Are you saying that the Tuning Adapter will change that, or just the digital channels? If the latter, then TWC Dayton is already all copy protected, so the TA won't change anything.


----------



## Eccles

lafos said:


> Huh? Right now, channels below 99 are analog, at least on my system. Are you saying that the Tuning Adapter will change that, or just the digital channels? If the latter, then TWC Dayton is already all copy protected, so the TA won't change anything.


Not sure how they have it set up in Ohio, but here in Austin most of the sub-100 analog channels are simulcast in digital on a higher channel number.

Time-Warner's own set-top boxes are aware of these channel pairings and automatically tune the digital signal "under the covers" even if you select the analog channel. Conversely, without a TA, CC-enabled TiVos tune the analog channels "under the covers" even if you select the high-numbered channel.

You can confirm both of these behaviors by looking at the diagnostics on the TiVo or STB - you'll see that the STB tunes a QAM signal regardless of whether you select the high or low channel, and the TiVo does not.

However, I understand that once you add a TA, the TiVo will behave the same way as the TW STB and tune the digital stream.

Again, that's in the Austin market - can't say if it'll work the same elsewhere.


----------



## Gloftoe

Eccles said:


> I have it on good authority that once you get a Tuning Adapter and start receiving the digital streams instead of the analog versions, then you'll find pretty much everything is copy protected.


I was under the impression that only channels like HBO, Showtime, etc were supposed to have the 0x02 byte attached to them. Is this true, and do you or anyone else "in the know" think we can get TW Austin to change that?


----------



## Combat Medic

Gloftoe said:


> I was under the impression that only channels like HBO, Showtime, etc were supposed to have the 0x02 byte attached to them. Is this true, and do you or anyone else "in the know" think we can get TW Austin to change that?


Nope, only HBO et al can use 0x03.


----------



## Eccles

Gloftoe said:


> I was under the impression that only channels like HBO, Showtime, etc were supposed to have the 0x02 byte attached to them. Is this true, and do you or anyone else "in the know" think we can get TW Austin to change that?


I'm not an insider, so I do not speak from any position of authority or first-hand knowledge, but it is my understanding that the inverse is true - that the producer or carrier is at liberty to put any restriction they like on anything except retransmitted free-to-air content, i.e. network TV.


----------



## drumorgan

abredt said:


> I am missing a ton of channels - 3,8,10,12 - at least 30 or so of the channels below 100. It started a few days ago. I'm in the San Fernando Valley - north of L.A.
> 
> I get a message that "Channel not available. You may need cablecard decoder to view this channel. Contact your cable provider." And a grey screen. It happened for a few days a week or so ago, but then worked for a while. Now it's out again.
> 
> What did you guys tell TW?
> Thanks, CB


Here in the Valley as well, and out of the Topanga Canyon office. You and I must be having the same issue. Over the last few weeks, the channels have been out more than in. and the number of them seems to be increasing. I've had a tech out about five times and he is telling me that Time Warner is not supporting the cards and in fact, after the first of the year, they won't work at all. His solution is that Time Warner will offer a free DVR to Tivo customers. That is just not acceptable.

If we switch to a satellite service, can we still use the HD Tivo?


----------



## Fofer

drumorgan said:


> If we switch to a satellite service, can we still use the HD Tivo?


No.


----------



## Eccles

drumorgan said:


> If we switch to a satellite service, can we still use the HD Tivo?


You can still use it to record from an antenna, or to stop papers blowing off your desk.


----------



## dolfer

TW Cincinnati is adding new HD channels to its lineup on November 19th. Does anyone know if these are SDV? Or will we be able to pick them up? As far as I know, TW Cincy has no tuning resolver ready.

* ABC Family Ch 986

* CNN Ch 991

* Disney Ch 987

* Discovery Ch 984

* ESPNU Ch 992

* Fox News Ch 990

* Hallmark Movie Ch 998

* MTV's Palladi Ch 993

* The Learning Channel Ch 985

* Oxford's WPTO-TV (Channel 14), Ch 924

Time Warner also will add the WPTO-DT multicast stations on Channels 925, 926, 927 and 928. And in December four more channels:

* The Weather Channel

* Animal Planet

* ESPNEWS

* The Science Channel


----------



## DallasFlier

drumorgan said:


> Here in the Valley as well, and out of the Topanga Canyon office. You and I must be having the same issue. Over the last few weeks, the channels have been out more than in. and the number of them seems to be increasing. *I've had a tech out about five times and he is telling me that Time Warner is not supporting the cards and in fact, after the first of the year, they won't work at all. His solution is that Time Warner will offer a free DVR to Tivo customers.* That is just not acceptable.
> 
> If we switch to a satellite service, can we still use the HD Tivo?


Your tech is completely uninformed. By FCC regulation, Time Warner MUST support the cards, to quit supporting them would be illegal. Call TiVo customer service if you have to, they'll speak to Time Warner if you're being told that cablecards are not being supported.


----------



## drumorgan

He is here right now doing something. The guy is very nice, and has come back every couple of days to see how to fix this. 

But, I read him your post and he says there is some dispute over what they HAVE to support. He says, they have to support the customer, but are not under obligation to support the TIVO format. 

Of course, he is just a tech, and you are hearing this through the filter of my typing, so it can't be considered primary research.

I'll let you know what he says when he leaves.


----------



## jmfirestone

The cablecards are not only for TiVos, they are for TVs that can use Cablecards as well.


----------



## BruceShultes

There is no such thing as Tivo format. The tivo uses QAM format to tune cable channels, which is the same format used by the cable boxes.

It also uses the SD and digital formats for OTA channels. I don't remember the exact abbreviations for those formats, but they are the same ones used by a SD TV tuner and a digital TV tuner.

The only format used by cable that the Tivo S3 or HD do not recognize is SDV. So the only way you will lose all channels from your cable company is if they make them all SDV.

They would be crazy to do that.


----------



## drumorgan

He had to leave, but will be back. But, he said that SDV is not on any channels right now. (that should roll out on the first of the year) 

But, we are missing channels, seemingly randomly, and at different times. If it is not an SDV issue, any idea why I (and at least one other poster here) are missing channels from Time Warner? 

The only thing I have noticed consistently is that I am never missing any of the 400-499 channels, the ones in HD.


----------



## boswic

I live in SE Wisconsin, and I recently got a Tivo HD and had Time Warner install two CableCARDs.  After installation, I found out that I was not receiving all HD channels that I receive on my TW Scientific Atlanta receiver in my basement. 

I spoke with customer service who told me this was because of the move to SDV and that they hoped to have tuning adapters available my the end of the year.

Yesterday, I found out I was missing pretty standard cable channels like Bravo, Oxygen, and WE. Today I contacted TW customer service and after they dug around for quite a while, they informed me that those three channels are also part of the move to SDV and I cannot receive them unless I'm using one of their digital boxes. 

According to the rep, "all of the channels are going to be doing this. The only way that you can keep these channels is by getting a box. I have been told this by a number of people."

Obviously, I knew this to be incorrect, and when I pressed her on it, she did a little more digging and came up with the info about the tuning adapter and sent me the link to fill out the request for the adapter. She had no knowledge of when they would be available, only that they are "still in beta testing".

Anything that I can do?


----------



## SCSIRAID

boswic said:


> I live in SE Wisconsin, and I recently got a Tivo HD and had Time Warner install two CableCARDs. After installation, I found out that I was not receiving all HD channels that I receive on my TW Scientific Atlanta receiver in my basement.
> 
> I spoke with customer service who told me this was because of the move to SDV and that they hoped to have tuning adapters available my the end of the year.
> 
> Yesterday, I found out I was missing pretty standard cable channels like Bravo, Oxygen, and WE. Today I contacted TW customer service and after they dug around for quite a while, they informed me that those three channels are also part of the move to SDV and I cannot receive them unless I'm using one of their digital boxes.
> 
> According to the rep, "all of the channels are going to be doing this. The only way that you can keep these channels is by getting a box. I have been told this by a number of people."
> 
> Obviously, I knew this to be incorrect, and when I pressed her on it, she did a little more digging and came up with the info about the tuning adapter and sent me the link to fill out the request for the adapter. She had no knowledge of when they would be available, only that they are "still in beta testing".
> 
> Anything that I can do?


Fill out the request form and get in line with the rest of us.....


----------



## drumorgan

They have been back three times since I posted. Still no luck. But, the guy at the office finally told me that the cards are fine, it is the Tivo HD box that is the issue and they don't have a fix for that. 

He didn't like that I mentioned the FCC obligation to make the cards work.


----------



## boswic

boswic said:


> I live in SE Wisconsin, and I recently got a Tivo HD and had Time Warner install two CableCARDs. After installation, I found out that I was not receiving all HD channels that I receive on my TW Scientific Atlanta receiver in my basement.
> 
> I spoke with customer service who told me this was because of the move to SDV and that they hoped to have tuning adapters available my the end of the year.
> 
> Yesterday, I found out I was missing pretty standard cable channels like Bravo, Oxygen, and WE. Today I contacted TW customer service and after they dug around for quite a while, they informed me that those three channels are also part of the move to SDV and I cannot receive them unless I'm using one of their digital boxes.
> 
> According to the rep, "all of the channels are going to be doing this. The only way that you can keep these channels is by getting a box. I have been told this by a number of people."
> 
> Obviously, I knew this to be incorrect, and when I pressed her on it, she did a little more digging and came up with the info about the tuning adapter and sent me the link to fill out the request for the adapter. She had no knowledge of when they would be available, only that they are "still in beta testing".
> 
> Anything that I can do?


Just spoke with a supervisor that called me regarding this issue. According to her, all channels other than basic network channels would be on SDV by the end of the year, but that the tuning adapters would possibly not be available until February.

She said of the fact that this meant I would lose access to nearly all channels I pay for: "It was your choice to use a CableCARD. You can get on of our boxes for half price if you want."

She declined to issue me any credit for channels I cannot receive via CableCARD because my service is "already discounted" (because I have bundled cable and road runner services).

I will be filing a complaint with the FCC.


----------



## jmaditto

Preorder is up in Columbia SC for the tuning adapter as well. Filled out the form last week and got my reply yesterday. Standard wording that it is currently being tested and will be available by the end of the year. They are going to contact me when available to the public in my area. I would be surprised if it is this year though given they aren't specifying a date...still this is progress.


----------



## PumiceT

PumiceT said:


> I'll post my experience if I'm not too excited to remember.


*My New TiVo HD*_ (upgraded exchange from Series 2 - yes, it CAN be done, WITH lifetime service transfer)_
The TiVo arrived on the 4th. I got home, had some dinner, and hooked it up. The enclosed "welcome" sheet said that it would already be activated. That's nice. Too bad it showed up as needing to be activated on the System Info screen.

So, I call TiVo. The girl explains that the unit is an upgrade, and therefore Lifetime Service can not be transferred. I explained the situation, told her the reps name, and told her he said it would transfer. She insisted they could not do it, and it would break company policy. I was on the phone with her for FORTY (40!!!) minutes. She wouldn't get a supervisor for me to speak to. "They're all very busy." I'm not sure how a customer service rep can be more busy than just busy, but she said so. They were VERY busy, and anyone else who got on the phone would tell me the same thing. They can't transfer Lifetime from a Series 2 to a Series 3 or HD unit, no matter what. I tell her I'll call back the next morning when they're not so busy. She said they'll still say the same thing. I told her I want to talk to the top of the company then, since their rep must have flat-out lied to me. She gives me the number to TiVo Corporate. I thank her, tell her I'm not mad at her, she's just doing her job, and we hang up nicely.

I am furious at this point. I call back, get someone else, explain my situation, and he says that's not a problem since it was an exchange (yet upgrade) from TiVo themselves, and he promptly transfers my service. Done in a 45-second phone call. Amazing what the right rep can do, eh?

I check online, sure enough, my new TiVo shows up in my account - listed with Lifetime. Nice!

A few hours later, the System Info screen shows the same, and I'm now good to go!!

*Time Warner CableCARD Install*
I had a scheduled install from noon to 4pm the following day (yesterday, the 5th). I worked from home to accommodate the installation. Coincidentally, my girlfriend was home sick. Around 2pm I decided I could sneak in a quick shower before Time Warner arrived. So, of course, the installer arrived while I was in the shower. I told my girlfriend where the CableCARD information sheet was, and told her to give that to the guy while I got dressed as quickly as possible.

I get into the living room, and the cable guy couldn't figure out where the cards go in the TiVo. Ugh. My confidence and hope were fading fast. From the couch, I explained to him several times, it's on the front of the unit, on the bottom, it flips down. The space in the room is cramped, so I couldn't just step in and show him. Words could not get him to comprehend, so I had to make him move out of my way so I could show him the simplicity of opening the flap. Amazing.

I ask him if they're S-Cards or M-Cards. No idea. I check the model number, do a quick search online, and find out they're S-Cards. No big deal, he brought two, thinking one would be an emergency backup in case something went wrong. From the experience so far, I was expecting lots of things to go wrong.

He proceeds to follow my verbal instructions. "Put one card in the right slot." He almost immediately follows card 1 up with card 2. Into the slot it goes. "NO! NO! NO! NOOOOOO!!!! TAKE IT OUT, TAKE IT OUT!!!" He pulls out card 1. "NO! CARD 2!" At this point, I tell him to just take them both out, so we can start over. I'm seriously expecting both cards to be rendered useless at this point.

He thinks he better make some calls to some other more experienced installers. The consensus seems to be that both cards go in, then the TiVo will give them the info they need so they can make one activation call to their dispatch center.

We follow their suggestions, putting one card in at a time, with the intent to call dispatch once both cards show up in the TiVo. Card 1 can't show any info. After a few minutes, it shows up in the TiVo, and he takes down the Card ID and Host ID.

He inserts card 2. This one takes another few minutes to show up, but all seems well so far.

He calls dispatch, asks the girl if she's "good with CableCARDS," and she forwards him to Mike. They get everything squared away, and moments later, both cards are working like a charm!!

Now, the only issues I've had are either due to the whole 2-way switchover, or because I've never had an HD tuner. What's happening is only SOME HD channels are showing up. And it's not like just the broadcast channels, or just the free HD channels. SOME of the channels that come with the Digital Variety tier work, some don't. So, Time Warner is coming Saturday to see if they can fix that. I have a feeling it's the lack of Tuner Adapter. I have my request in with T-W for one of those.

Overall, the whole experience was extremely stressful, but only due to bad CS reps, both at Time Warner AND (surprisingly) TiVo.

If you've read this far, thanks for tuning in!! 

*Cliff's Notes:*

TiVo Rep #1 says can't transfer Lifetime to HD box (from dead S2 box). Phone call lasts 40 minutes with no budging from TiVo.
TiVo Rep #2 transfers Lifetime in a matter of seconds.
Time Warner installer doesn't follow TiVo's instruction sheet, but putting both cards in before activation worked fine (unless that's my HD problem).


----------



## bxojr

I'm in Pittsoro (Raleigh area), and last night I got a note from TWC saying that several new HD channels are "now available." I'm sure I'm not the only one.

TiVo isn't yet aware of any lineup changes, but I manually tuned to 260 (which is supposed to be Discovery HD). TiVo can't see anything, and popped up the message saying I might need a "CableCARD decoder" to see this channel.

So does anyone know the situation? Are the new HD channels really live, and if so, are they SDV?

It looks like the tuning adapter order form is live for the Carolinas region. Has the time come?


----------



## SCSIRAID

bxojr said:


> I'm in Pittsoro (Raleigh area), and last night I got a note from TWC saying that several new HD channels are "now available." I'm sure I'm not the only one.
> 
> TiVo isn't yet aware of any lineup changes, but I manually tuned to 260 (which is supposed to be Discovery HD). TiVo can't see anything, and popped up the message saying I might need a "CableCARD decoder" to see this channel.
> 
> So does anyone know the situation? Are the new HD channels really live, and if so, are they SDV?
> 
> It looks like the tuning adapter order form is live for the Carolinas region. Has the time come?


The 4 new channels are definitely live but are SDV and not available to the TiVo until the tuning adapter is made available to us.... December at best.


----------



## supernova

SCSIRAID said:


> The 4 new channels are definitely live but are SDV and not available to the TiVo until the tuning adapter is made available to us.... December at best.


I know somebody in the same TWC area who is getting the new HD channels on his Tivo without any interaction from TWC so that can't be the case. He obviously doesn't have the adapter yet.


----------



## SCSIRAID

supernova said:


> I know somebody in the same TWC area who is getting the new HD channels on his Tivo without any interaction from TWC so that can't be the case. He obviously doesn't have the adapter yet.


SDV is on a node per node basis. The are definitely SDV in Apex. They are not receivable on my TiVo and the TWC box diagnostics indicate them as 'SDB' sourced. You friend must be on a node that doesnt have SDV equipment installed or activated yet. However, Im surprised that they are even in the Cablecard channel map.

My earlier response didnt consider that TWC wasnt uniform across its nodes.


----------



## lafos

Eccles said:


> Not sure how they have it set up in Ohio, but here in Austin most of the sub-100 analog channels are simulcast in digital on a higher channel number.
> 
> Time-Warner's own set-top boxes are aware of these channel pairings and automatically tune the digital signal "under the covers" even if you select the analog channel. Conversely, without a TA, CC-enabled TiVos tune the analog channels "under the covers" even if you select the high-numbered channel.
> 
> You can confirm both of these behaviors by looking at the diagnostics on the TiVo or STB - you'll see that the STB tunes a QAM signal regardless of whether you select the high or low channel, and the TiVo does not.
> 
> However, I understand that once you add a TA, the TiVo will behave the same way as the TW STB and tune the digital stream.
> 
> Again, that's in the Austin market - can't say if it'll work the same elsewhere.


Thanks for the explanation. In Dayton, Ohio, the lower channels are definitely analog. I had heard about other systems that were as you described. I don't have a STB, but both S3 systems behave the same.


----------



## esjones

We got a stuffer in this month's cable bill, saying that new HD channels are coming to our lineup here in Dayton, OH. A note on EngadgetHD says that they will all be SDV channels.

I went to TWC's web site, and there is a sign-up form to be notified when tuning adapters will be available "later this year."


----------



## cozart

i tried doing a search for this situation and couldn't find anything on it, so i apologize if this has been addressed before.

i live in Charlotte, NC and currently subscribe to TWC with one digital tier, and this is hooked up to a TiVo HD with two cable cards. 

i'm wanting to scale back in order to save some money and would like to go to basic cable but still keep my TiVo nice and informed. 

if i cut back, will TWC let me keep the cable cards for network HD channels that they're required to provide for free? if so, will my TiVo still recognize those channels and the programming info for them, or will it only recognize the *.1 HD channels?


----------



## bobrt6676

cozart said:


> i tried doing a search for this situation and couldn't find anything on it, so i apologize if this has been addressed before.
> 
> i live in Charlotte, NC and currently subscribe to TWC with one digital tier, and this is hooked up to a TiVo HD with two cable cards.
> 
> i'm wanting to scale back in order to save some money and would like to go to basic cable but still keep my TiVo nice and informed.
> 
> if i cut back, will TWC let me keep the cable cards for network HD channels that they're required to provide for free? if so, will my TiVo still recognize those channels and the programming info for them, or will it only recognize the *.1 HD channels?


I believe you would have to keep digital cable in order to get HD channels. They are part of the digital package.
If you are going all the way back to Basic cable(which is locals and maybe 2 other channels of interest) why not go all the way back to OTA. Buy an antenna pull in the locals in digital(great picture). Save $ on cable charges all together.


----------



## Saxion

cozart said:


> if i cut back, will TWC let me keep the cable cards for network HD channels


It's up to TWC whether they let you keep the CableCARDs without subscribing to digital cable. Some people have been successful at getting their cable company to do this, but some are unsuccessful. If they do let you keep them, then you will get full TiVo support and guide data for the 6 or so local network HD channels (ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, PBS, etc).


----------



## Saxion

bobrt6676 said:


> I believe you would have to keep digital cable in order to get HD channels.


Not local (network) HD channels...those are included, by law, in even limited basic cable.


bobrt6676 said:


> why not go all the way back to OTA. Buy an antenna pull in the locals in digital(great picture).


That is good advice, _if _he can receive all his local channels over antenna. According to one study, 36% of U.S. households can't get good reception on at least one local digital station. Check out antennaweb.org to get an idea of what kind of antenna you'll need, and your expected reception.


----------



## CTLesq

Hi,

A number of you have been extremely gracious with answering my questions via PM but I was hoping some of you might have some insights into this quandary.

Currently, I have a Tivo Series 3 and have RCN as my cable provider. However, due to a few HD channel differences, primarily MSG I am rather interested in switching to TWC in NYC, I am on the Upper West Side (I have noted that in the threads the channels you receive may vary depending on where you live in NYC).

However, because I do not want to accept the TWC cable box and all I want are cable cards (I even have my own modem and router so I have no need of theirs) I am being told that I have to go to ala carte pricing which makes the overall cost simply crazy.

To give you an idea - I pay about $135 for RCN which includes all the premiums and internet. Alternatively, the comparable package from TWC would be about $114, sans The Movie Channel and Cinemax. If I do the TWC ala carte that would run about $165. 

Have any of you with a Series 3 gotten away without having to rent one of TWC's boxes and just got the cable cards? Or do you just drop your TiVo on top of your cablebox?

Any thoughts or creative suggestions would be appreciated. I am not even opposed to taking a day off and going to a service center if that would work.

Thanks!


----------



## SCSIRAID

CTLesq said:


> Hi,
> 
> A number of you have been extremely gracious with answering my questions via PM but I was hoping some of you might have some insights into this quandary.
> 
> Currently, I have a Tivo Series 3 and have RCN as my cable provider. However, due to a few HD channel differences, primarily MSG I am rather interested in switching to TWC in NYC, I am on the Upper West Side (I have noted that in the threads the channels you receive may vary depending on where you live in NYC).
> 
> However, because I do not want to accept the TWC cable box and all I want are cable cards (I even have my own modem and router so I have no need of theirs) I am being told that I have to go to ala carte pricing which makes the overall cost simply crazy.
> 
> To give you an idea - I pay about $135 for RCN which includes all the premiums and internet. Alternatively, the comparable package from TWC would be about $114, sans The Movie Channel and Cinemax. If I do the TWC ala carte that would run about $165.
> 
> Have any of you with a Series 3 gotten away without having to rent one of TWC's boxes and just got the cable cards? Or do you just drop your TiVo on top of your cablebox?
> 
> Any thoughts or creative suggestions would be appreciated. I am not even opposed to taking a day off and going to a service center if that would work.
> 
> Thanks!


I believe the Digipic package contains one of their boxes... You would then add the cablecards on top of that package and throw their box in the guest room.


----------



## SugarBowl

SCSIRAID said:


> SDV is on a node per node basis. The are definitely SDV in Apex. They are not receivable on my TiVo and the TWC box diagnostics indicate them as 'SDB' sourced. You friend must be on a node that doesnt have SDV equipment installed or activated yet. However, Im surprised that they are even in the Cablecard channel map.
> 
> My earlier response didnt consider that TWC wasnt uniform across its nodes.


My tivo can't get the new channels, in the holly springs/fuquay area.

Is there anyway to request the channel with a time warner box, and then the Tivo will pick it up for a short time?


----------



## CTLesq

SCSIRAID said:


> I believe the Digipic package contains one of their boxes... You would then add the cablecards on top of that package and throw their box in the guest room.


I appreciate that idea immensely. I went so far as to place the order.

I was then told that I would be charged for a cable box ($10+ per month) and the first of two cable cards would be $12 per month, I did not get to the cost of the second cable card.

I do not understand why TWC makes this so hard. I just don't get it.


----------



## SCSIRAID

CTLesq said:


> I appreciate that idea immensely. I went so far as to place the order.
> 
> I was then told that I would be charged for a cable box ($10+ per month) and the first of two cable cards would be $12 per month, I did not get to the cost of the second cable card.
> 
> I do not understand why TWC makes this so hard. I just don't get it.


Sounds like you arent talking to the right person..... Your local TWC should have a rate schedule on their website... what is your zip code?


----------



## SCSIRAID

SugarBowl said:


> My tivo can't get the new channels, in the holly springs/fuquay area.
> 
> Is there anyway to request the channel with a time warner box, and then the Tivo will pick it up for a short time?


Doubtful. They are most likely encrypted and unless the cablecard is authorized, it shouldnt decode it.


----------



## CTLesq

SCSIRAID said:


> Sounds like you arent talking to the right person..... Your local TWC should have a rate schedule on their website... what is your zip code?


10025, I would be very interested in that information if available. Thanks for your help!


----------



## SCSIRAID

CTLesq said:


> 10025, I would be very interested in that information if available. Thanks for your help!


Check out this link....

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/Products/Cable/pricing_current.html

Looks like 63.50 for digital cable + $1.75 per cablecard.

This is what I pay with TWC Raleigh

$110.95	Digipic 1000 - Includes 1 Digital Box + Roadrunner 
$39.95	Digital Phone 
$6.95	HD Suite

$8.95	1	Additional Digital Boxes @ $7.52 + $1.43 Digital Tier 
$7.95	1	Upgrade Digital Box to DVR @ $7.95 
$11.79	3	Cablecards @ $2.50 + $1.43 Digital Tier 
__________ 
$186.54


----------



## CTLesq

SCSIRAID said:


> Check out this link....
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/Products/Cable/pricing_current.html
> 
> Looks like 63.50 for digital cable + $1.75 per cablecard.
> 
> This is what I pay with TWC Raleigh
> 
> $110.95	Digipic 1000 - Includes 1 Digital Box + Roadrunner
> $39.95	Digital Phone
> $6.95	HD Suite
> 
> $8.95	1	Additional Digital Boxes @ $7.52 + $1.43 Digital Tier
> $7.95	1	Upgrade Digital Box to DVR @ $7.95
> $11.79	3	Cablecards @ $2.50 + $1.43 Digital Tier
> __________
> $186.54


Thanks for the link. I was basically told that the cable cards would be $4.75 per card because they are not included in the package I am interested in.

Even as an add-on on top of my package they apparently "break" the package or can't be included in it.

I have one TV and one TiVo and want HBO, Showtime and Starz plus internet. The TWC restrictions are a bit much in my humble opinion.


----------



## lafos

CTLesq said:


> Thanks for the link. I was basically told that the cable cards would be $4.75 per card because they are not included in the package I am interested in.
> 
> Even as an add-on on top of my package they apparently "break" the package or can't be included in it.
> 
> I have one TV and one TiVo and want HBO, Showtime and Starz plus internet. The TWC restrictions are a bit much in my humble opinion.


That should not be the case. I have one of their packages, phone, internet, and cable. They added to cost for the cards for my S3 and HD, and just pay the $1.50 per card. This is in Dayton, Ohio.


----------



## dolfer

They finally put up the SDV page in Cincinnati...

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Cincinnati/Products/Cable/sdv/default.html

I am assuming most (if not all) of the new channels will be SDV. I sure hope they get the Tuning Adapter out soon! At least it's FREE...


----------



## bobrt6676

lafos said:


> That should not be the case. I have one of their packages, phone, internet, and cable. They added to cost for the cards for my S3 and HD, and just pay the $1.50 per card. This is in Dayton, Ohio.


You pay only $1.50/card???? in Dayton. How long have you had the cards? I am in the Dayton market and being charged 2.95/card!!


----------



## derspiess

dolfer said:


> They finally put up the SDV page in Cincinnati...
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Cincinnati/Products/Cable/sdv/default.html
> 
> I am assuming most (if not all) of the new channels will be SDV. I sure hope they get the Tuning Adapter out soon! At least it's FREE...


Thanks  I kept checking under "Cable Cards" to see if they had anything related to the tuning adapter & I never would have found it.


----------



## YoAdrienne6

CTLesq said:


> Thanks for the link. I was basically told that the cable cards would be $4.75 per card because they are not included in the package I am interested in.
> 
> Even as an add-on on top of my package they apparently "break" the package or can't be included in it.
> 
> I have one TV and one TiVo and want HBO, Showtime and Starz plus internet. The TWC restrictions are a bit much in my humble opinion.


I just got my new TiVo HD and ALSO live on the UWS of Manhattan. I spoke to a manager in Tech Support, who actually researched the issue and called me back, and she told me that the price for the card was $4.75, and if I were to activate the card, it would break the package (I, too, suggested to her that I could just put the TWC box under the bed ... I even asked what if I hooked it up to a 2nd TV (i.e., even more $$ to TWC) and had TiVO with the cable card on my main TV). She said that I'm not the only on who has this problem and she hopes that one day they'll configure their systems to allow for cable cards to be associated with the packages, but not at this time. Basically, it will cost me $40/month MORE to use TiVo. Now I'm not sure what to do (i.e., wait OR just return my unused TiVo, still in the box). TWC has ZERO incentive to have a reasonable pricing plan or make it easy for people to use something other than their boxes. I understand that maybe the pricing schemes are different in other parts of the country, but I **think** (not sure) that pricing systems are regional, and hence could account for the difference ...


----------



## SCSIRAID

YoAdrienne6 said:


> I just got my new TiVo HD and ALSO live on the UWS of Manhattan. I spoke to a manager in Tech Support, who actually researched the issue and called me back, and she told me that the price for the card was $4.75, and if I were to activate the card, it would break the package (I, too, suggested to her that I could just put the TWC box under the bed ... I even asked what if I hooked it up to a 2nd TV (i.e., even more $$ to TWC) and had TiVO with the cable card on my main TV). She said that I'm not the only on who has this problem and she hopes that one day they'll configure their systems to allow for cable cards to be associated with the packages, but not at this time. Basically, it will cost me $40/month MORE to use TiVo. Now I'm not sure what to do (i.e., wait OR just return my unused TiVo, still in the box). TWC has ZERO incentive to have a reasonable pricing plan or make it easy for people to use something other than their boxes. I understand that maybe the pricing schemes are different in other parts of the country, but I **think** (not sure) that pricing systems are regional, and hence could account for the difference ...


I think I would be escalating this situation to TWC Corporate....


----------



## Combat Medic

SCSIRAID said:


> I think I would be escalating this situation to TWC Corporate....


And to your Public Utility Commission / Franchise Authority.


----------



## planchet1

Eskimo Pie said:


> I'm with Time Warner here in Buffalo, NY (Formely Adelphia). I called a couple of days ago to schedule the cable cards and she didn't seem to have any issue with me wanting two of them and I even mentioned they were going in a Tivo... It was $1.75 for the first card and $4.something for the second card. I'm wondering if this is because they think it'll be going in another TV and if I can possibly get that waived because they'll both be in the same box. I suppose I'll just ask the installer when he comes which isn't untill next Wedensday because it was the earliest time slot available. I also tried stopping by the local office yesterday to see if I could just pick a couple up and the lady said she didn't even have them... Only the tech's have access to them. All she gives out are boxes and modems. Oh well... Hopefully the install goes smoothly!


I had a horrible surprise when the TWC techs arrived at my house in Buffalo with the Cable Cards I ordered. I had spoken with company reps several times about my plan to upgrade to HD service with the new TIVO HD XL DVR and was assured that the cable cards would work with my new TIVO to provide HD service as I had requested. However, once the reps got to my house, I was solemnly advised that with Time Warner's new Digital Switching in HD that I could not get their HD channels with the current generation of cable cards (without 2 way communication to tell the upstream provider to send down the program, there was no way to get the program/channel I want). I have bundled my new $ 1000 worth of TIVO equipment back for a refund, fervently hoping that the possible 25% worth of fines/restocking fees could be avoided (a little detail TIVO failed to mention in its 30 day return policy). Good luck to the next person who is stuck between a 3rd party provider and cable monopoly. I have dropped my cable service, put my old TIVO's into moth balls, and upgraded my NETFLIX membership until the fight over equipment standards is settled.


----------



## lafos

bobrt6676 said:


> You pay only $1.50/card???? in Dayton. How long have you had the cards? I am in the Dayton market and being charged 2.95/card!!


Oops. I think I was remembering the charge from Mediacom. Just checked with the wife. It's $2.95. Sorry about that.


----------



## SCSIRAID

planchet1 said:


> I had a horrible surprise when the TWC techs arrived at my house in Buffalo with the Cable Cards I ordered. I had spoken with company reps several times about my plan to upgrade to HD service with the new TIVO HD XL DVR and was assured that the cable cards would work with my new TIVO to provide HD service as I had requested. However, once the reps got to my house, I was solemnly advised that with Time Warner's new Digital Switching in HD that I could not get their HD channels with the current generation of cable cards (without 2 way communication to tell the upstream provider to send down the program, there was no way to get the program/channel I want). I have bundled my new $ 1000 worth of TIVO equipment back for a refund, fervently hoping that the possible 25% worth of fines/restocking fees could be avoided (a little detail TIVO failed to mention in its 30 day return policy). Good luck to the next person who is stuck between a 3rd party provider and cable monopoly. I have dropped my cable service, put my old TIVO's into moth balls, and upgraded my NETFLIX membership until the fight over equipment standards is settled.


It seems that you dont know about the 'tuning adapter' that will be out soon to enable TiVo to tune the SDV channels.


----------



## JimWall

dolfer said:


> They finally put up the SDV page in Cincinnati...
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Cincinnati/Products/Cable/sdv/default.html
> 
> I am assuming most (if not all) of the new channels will be SDV. I sure hope they get the Tuning Adapter out soon! At least it's FREE...


I did an online chat with TWC in Southwest Ohio. I was told the new HD channels coming on 11/19 will work with cablecards. He didn't know anything about the tuning adapter availability.


----------



## planchet1

SCSIRAID said:


> It seems that you dont know about the 'tuning adapter' that will be out soon to enable TiVo to tune the SDV channels.


I was made aware of the fabled "tuning adapter" of which legend speaks, by both the TWC techs and in a later call to TIVO (surprise, they have a whole department set up to deal with problems between consumers and cable providers -- which stongly suggests lots of problems -- even if the posts found here were not enough. I was told that at best, don't quote anybody, that these might be available next year, maybe, and might even work, possibly, at least to some extent [add your own subjunctive musings here]. In yee olden days, when I was doing math beyond adding up the money that I would be wasting on an expensive TIVO that today and for the forseeable future does not work with my very (former) expensive cable package, I was taught that you could prove anything from induction, provided you ignored the first step: ie an initial example was to be had. Thus both unicorns and tuning adapters are demonstrably fine solutions for our respective problems, if they only existed!


----------



## SCSIRAID

planchet1 said:


> I was made aware of the fabled "tuning adapter" of which legend speaks, by both the TWC techs and in a later call to TIVO (surprise, they have a whole department set up to deal with problems between consumers and cable providers -- which stongly suggests lots of problems -- even if the posts found here were not enough. I was told that at best, don't quote anybody, that these might be available next year, maybe, and might even work, possibly, at least to some extent [add your own subjunctive musings here]. In yee olden days, when I was doing math beyond adding up the money that I would be wasting on an expensive TIVO that today and for the forseeable future does not work with my very (former) expensive cable package, I was taught that you could prove anything from induction, provided you ignored the first step: ie an initial example was to be had. Thus both unicorns and tuning adapters are demonstrably fine solutions for our respective problems, if they only existed!


TWC is testing tuning adapters in Austin right now. They are real and they do work.

Your choice....


----------



## planchet1

SCSIRAID said:


> TWC is testing tuning adapters in Austin right now. They are real and they do work.
> 
> Your choice....


Many thanks. There are Beta Versions in the Syracuse region as well, but the problem remains, how much are you willing to BET-A on availability, price, convenience, customer service, cable company technical competence (including their deep desire to make competitor's equipment function) and compatability. Being from Texas (or at least the near suburb of North Carolina) and a betting man, maybe you would like to take a chance on my old Betamax VTR. Once burned, twice shy. I love TIVO, but my head knows better. My choice indeed.


----------



## dolfer

planchet1 said:


> Many thanks. There are Beta Versions in the Syracuse region as well, but the problem remains, how much are you willing to BET-A on availability, price, convenience, customer service, cable company technical competence (including their deep desire to make competitor's equipment function) and compatability. Being from Texas (or at least the near suburb of North Carolina) and a betting man, maybe you would like to take a chance on my old Betamax VTR. Once burned, twice shy. I love TIVO, but my head knows better. My choice indeed.


Price in Cincinnati is supposedly free...

see:
"You can order a FREE Tuning Adapter now by filling out a pre-order form. "


----------



## CTLesq

YoAdrienne6 said:


> I just got my new TiVo HD and ALSO live on the UWS of Manhattan. I spoke to a manager in Tech Support, who actually researched the issue and called me back, and she told me that the price for the card was $4.75, and if I were to activate the card, it would break the package (I, too, suggested to her that I could just put the TWC box under the bed ... I even asked what if I hooked it up to a 2nd TV (i.e., even more $$ to TWC) and had TiVO with the cable card on my main TV). She said that I'm not the only on who has this problem and she hopes that one day they'll configure their systems to allow for cable cards to be associated with the packages, but not at this time. Basically, it will cost me $40/month MORE to use TiVo. Now I'm not sure what to do (i.e., wait OR just return my unused TiVo, still in the box). TWC has ZERO incentive to have a reasonable pricing plan or make it easy for people to use something other than their boxes. I understand that maybe the pricing schemes are different in other parts of the country, but I **think** (not sure) that pricing systems are regional, and hence could account for the difference ...


Thanks for verifying that I am not the only one to have this problem in Manhattan.

Oddly, I live in a building where I have a choice between RCN and TWC, obviously I am an RCN customer. As fate would have it I received a mailing the night of the day I had all these problems speaking with TWC. Essentially, give or take on January 17 of this year RCN is adding a large number of HD channels. They will still lag behind TWC but the difference does not justify the absurd pricing of TWC. Likely this does not help you - sorry. 

Now as for the suggestion of escalating the matter our Public Utility Commission / Franchise Authority what would be the basis? TWC does offer cable cards, they are just dirtbags about the pricing.

I am curious as to what the avenue of pursuit would be on that. November/December might be a bit light at work so I might need a side project like this.

Thanks!


----------



## derspiess

JimWall said:


> I did an online chat with TWC in Southwest Ohio. I was told the new HD channels coming on 11/19 will work with cablecards. He didn't know anything about the tuning adapter availability.


I wouldn't necessarily take that to the bank. My wife accidentally threw away the letter we received in August (or September?) about the channels that were being moved to SDV (which I lost since obviously my Tivo can't get the SDV channels until we get the tuning adapter). So when I called back in to see if I could get that list somehow, none of the 5 people I spoke with had any clue even as to what on earth SDV was, even when I tried to explain it to them. Even the 2nd line support guy was clueless about it, and insisted that he set up a (free) truck roll.

Thankfully, the tech knew all about SDV, and even had the letter in his hand when he showed up.

At any rate, I'll be pleasantly surprised if we're able to get those new HD channels without a tuning adapter/resolver


----------



## dolfer

derspiess said:


> I wouldn't necessarily take that to the bank.
> 
> At any rate, I'll be pleasantly surprised if we're able to get those new HD
> channels without a tuning adapter/resolver


Yes and Yes to your above points.

The rep that I spoke with was confusing SDV rollout with the digital transition in February! It was infuriating and cute at the same time... Does anyone know what kind of resources they have to look up info during a call???? Do they even have computers? Sometimes I think they are just talking out their @ss.

I just hope that there is an option to self-install. Emails have said they would schedule an installation!


----------



## stumble

I have TWC "Standard" Cable in Durham NC. This includes Basic, Standard and the free HD channels from the HD packages. I have tried every guided setup option available, but cannot get guide info for the HD PBS channels that tune in on 4.1, 4.2, 4.3, 4.4, and 4.5. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DougJohnson

stumble said:


> I have TWC "Standard" Cable in Durham NC. This includes Basic, Standard and the free HD channels from the HD packages. I have tried every guided setup option available, but cannot get guide info for the HD PBS channels that tune in on 4.1, 4.2, 4.3, 4.4, and 4.5. Any help would be appreciated.


The TiVo website has a link for sending problems with channel lineups. You might go there and let them know. They will update the lineup.
-- Doug


----------



## dwgsp

My "new" factory reconditioned Tivo HD arrived a couple days ago, and I scheduled TW Rochester (NY) to come out today and install an M-Card. After reading this forum, I was prepared for the worst. I printed all of the help docs, and had the phone number of Tivo's cablecard hotline close by. But much to my surprise, the service tech (a TW employee) got it all working in about fifteen minutes.

Although this was the tech's first Tivo install, the TW dispatch person knew what to do and walked him through the process. The tech told me that earlier he had asked one of his co-workers for advise, and was told not to worry because Tivo owners are very knowledgeable and would know what to do.

I think that this forum deserves a lot of the credit for that. Many thanks!

/Don


----------



## wkearney99

Anyone out there in the Buffalo area? We got the in-laws a regular S2 tivo some time ago. We're about to upgrade them again and are wondering whether an HD Tivo would work. They're in zip 14501 in East Amherst, NY. Right now they're just using basic cable on an S2/DVD Tivo. I realize an S3 would work the same way with the analog channels, that's fine (but not have a DVD). What I'm wondering is support for HD. I've no idea if TWC is using regular HD or SDV in their area, anyone have first-hand experience with the area?


----------



## tgrad

planchet1 said:


> I had a horrible surprise when the TWC techs arrived at my house in Buffalo with the Cable Cards I ordered. I had spoken with company reps several times about my plan to upgrade to HD service with the new TIVO HD XL DVR and was assured that the cable cards would work with my new TIVO to provide HD service as I had requested. However, once the reps got to my house, I was solemnly advised that with Time Warner's new Digital Switching in HD that I could not get their HD channels with the current generation of cable cards (without 2 way communication to tell the upstream provider to send down the program, there was no way to get the program/channel I want). I have bundled my new $ 1000 worth of TIVO equipment back for a refund, fervently hoping that the possible 25% worth of fines/restocking fees could be avoided (a little detail TIVO failed to mention in its 30 day return policy). Good luck to the next person who is stuck between a 3rd party provider and cable monopoly. I have dropped my cable service, put my old TIVO's into moth balls, and upgraded my NETFLIX membership until the fight over equipment standards is settled.


You were given poor information from the techs. With cablecards in TW WNY you can still recieve the local stations, ESPN, ESPNU, ESPN2, and a couple others (HDNET Movies, I believe). When the tuning adapters are released, hopefully before the end of the year, you will receive all the new HD channels that have just come out in WNY. I am keeping my cable box until the tuning adapter comes out.


----------



## ShaneF

wkearney99 said:


> Anyone out there in the Buffalo area? We got the in-laws a regular S2 tivo some time ago. We're about to upgrade them again and are wondering whether an HD Tivo would work. They're in zip 14501 in East Amherst, NY. Right now they're just using basic cable on an S2/DVD Tivo. I realize an S3 would work the same way with the analog channels, that's fine (but not have a DVD). What I'm wondering is support for HD. I've no idea if TWC is using regular HD or SDV in their area, anyone have first-hand experience with the area?


I am in East Amherst (it's actually 14051). A large percentage of the HD channels use SDV, although luckily for me most of the ones that I care about are not yet on SDV. I can get the major networks, HBO, ESPN, Sabres home games, Versus (which surprised me) and a couple of others. The SDV tuning adapters will supposedly be available late this year. TWC WNY has a form on their website to fill out, they promise to contact when they're available.

I was told that they only have "S" cablecards available so unfortunately I have to pay for 2 of those per month (4.95 each I think) which is a real bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## c615586

Hello--

I have a Tivo Series 3 HD and for some reason cannot get Discovery HD on TWC in Columbus Ohio. The last time I called TWC, they tried to tell me Discovery HD is already on SDV, and cannot be accessed without a tuning adaptor (unavailable at this time.)

Anyone have any advice or tips for getting this (and other HD channels).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SCSIRAID

c615586 said:


> Hello--
> 
> I have a Tivo Series 3 HD and for some reason cannot get Discovery HD on TWC in Columbus Ohio. The last time I called TWC, they tried to tell me Discovery HD is already on SDV, and cannot be accessed without a tuning adaptor (unavailable at this time.)
> 
> Anyone have any advice or tips for getting this (and other HD channels).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If its SDV then you will have to wait for the tuning adapter or get a cableco box.


----------



## dmband

planchet1 said:


> Many thanks. *There are Beta Versions in the Syracuse region as well*, but the problem remains, how much are you willing to BET-A on availability, price, convenience, customer service, cable company technical competence (including their deep desire to make competitor's equipment function) and compatability. Being from Texas (or at least the near suburb of North Carolina) and a betting man, maybe you would like to take a chance on my old Betamax VTR. Once burned, twice shy. I love TIVO, but my head knows better. My choice indeed.


how do you know this?
they are telling me they know nothing (as usual)


----------



## Distortedloop

I wanted to thank the many posts in this thread that have helped me with my TiVo and TWC over the last year.

I'm pleased to say that I will be unsubscribing from the thread since I had Verizon FIOS installed yesterday and so far it rocks!

TWC seems like the Dark Ages compared to FIOS. The picture quality on FIOS is better on the HD channels (no compression), and the number of channels is unreal. I mean USABLE channels on my TiVo. There is not a single channel on the FIOS lineup that my cablecards can't view; and FIOS is offering so many more channels (especially in HD) that it makes TWC look ridiculous, especially since FIOS is charging less for every channel they offer less than TWC was charging for just one tier.

I hate to sound like a shill for FIOS, but I can't believe the pricing and quality differences. Highly recommend if you can get it, to dump TWC. 

Anyways, those of you stuck with TWC for the time being, good luck.


----------



## seggers

ShaneF said:


> I am in East Amherst (it's actually 14051). A large percentage of the HD channels use SDV, although luckily for me most of the ones that I care about are not yet on SDV. I can get the major networks, HBO, ESPN, Sabres home games, Versus (which surprised me) and a couple of others. The SDV tuning adapters will supposedly be available late this year. TWC WNY has a form on their website to fill out, they promise to contact when they're available.
> 
> I was told that they only have "S" cablecards available so unfortunately I have to pay for 2 of those per month (4.95 each I think) which is a real bitter pill to swallow.


Shane,

Do you have a link to that WNY URL? I'm in 14221 and I ended up having to use a pre-posted Ohio link as I couldn't find one on the local Crime Warner site.

Seggers

Edit: Never mind, I finally found it. They added it between when I last looked and today. So I plan to request one of these every day until they finally get of their collective butts and ship them out..... 

URL: http://www.timewarnercable.com/WNY/products/cable/sdv/default.html


----------



## zablock

Distortedloop said:


> I wanted to thank the many posts in this thread that have helped me with my TiVo and TWC over the last year.
> 
> I'm pleased to say that I will be unsubscribing from the thread since I had Verizon FIOS installed yesterday and so far it rocks!
> 
> TWC seems like the Dark Ages compared to FIOS. The picture quality on FIOS is better on the HD channels (no compression), and the number of channels is unreal. I mean USABLE channels on my TiVo. There is not a single channel on the FIOS lineup that my cablecards can't view; and FIOS is offering so many more channels (especially in HD) that it makes TWC look ridiculous, especially since FIOS is charging less for every channel they offer less than TWC was charging for just one tier.
> 
> I hate to sound like a shill for FIOS, but I can't believe the pricing and quality differences. Highly recommend if you can get it, to dump TWC.
> 
> Anyways, those of you stuck with TWC for the time being, good luck.


I would love to do the same.. I can get fios internet but they don't have fios tv where I live.. I think it has to do with permitting/licensing to broadcast television and all that other **** that will take years to resolve


----------



## dolfer

The new HD channels are supposed to hit Time Warner Cincinnati today. If anyone is at home, could you please post whether or not you can receive them???? Or are we going to have to wait for the tuning adapter? Thanks, Dolf


----------



## dolfer

new channels not showing in guide yet. did a forced connect which is running right now... 

did a quick manual channel check. 

it looks like I am getting FoxHD 990 but not CNN HD 991. 

will check rest of channels later. 

anyone else in Cincinnati????


----------



## dolfer

As of last night (which was the first day that the new HD channels were available), I was able to receive channels 990 and lower. They appeared as available channels but still do not have guide data. Channels above 990 did not show up as available nor could I manually enter them.


----------



## bobrt6676

dolfer said:


> As of last night (which was the first day that the new HD channels were available), I was able to receive channels 990 and lower. They appeared as available channels but still do not have guide data. Channels above 990 did not show up as available nor could I manually enter them.


New Hd channels in the Dayton market:

TW box channels TivoHD CC channels

769 ESPNU 769 BigtenNetwork
770 Discovery 770 Discovery
771 TLC 771 TLC
772 Hallmark 772 (Black)
773 Disney 773 Disney
774 ABC Family 774 ABC Family
775 CNN 775 (Black)
776 FoxNews 776 Fox News
777 Palladia 777 (Black)

Not sure how I get different programming on 769 but I checked several times.
I have a TW HDbox in the bedroom.


----------



## dmband

Distortedloop said:


> I wanted to thank the many posts in this thread that have helped me with my TiVo and TWC over the last year.
> 
> I'm pleased to say that I will be unsubscribing from the thread since I had Verizon FIOS installed yesterday and so far it rocks!
> 
> TWC seems like the Dark Ages compared to FIOS. The picture quality on FIOS is better on the HD channels (no compression), and the number of channels is unreal. I mean USABLE channels on my TiVo. There is not a single channel on the FIOS lineup that my cablecards can't view; and FIOS is offering so many more channels (especially in HD) that it makes TWC look ridiculous, especially since FIOS is charging less for every channel they offer less than TWC was charging for just one tier.
> 
> I hate to sound like a shill for FIOS, but I can't believe the pricing and quality differences. Highly recommend if you can get it, to dump TWC.
> 
> Anyways, those of you stuck with TWC for the time being, good luck.


i am seriously thinking of switching once it hits here
i have heard nothing but good things overall (minus some tivo people getting weak signals)
the one downside i also heard though is that you need a box for every tv hooked up
for me that is 4 tv used daily - i can't pay an extra $5 per box or some crazy ****


----------



## franzey

bobrt6676 said:


> New Hd channels in the Dayton market:
> 
> Not sure how I get different programming on 769 but I checked several times.
> I have a TW HDbox in the bedroom.


I have these new channels, but no accompanying guide data (still shows "To Be Announced") How long does it typically take for this to update?


----------



## mrjosh

I'm in the Charlotte, NC market. They added several channels to our line-up this week that I don't get and presumably won't get until they release the tuning adapter. They've sent a couple of letters that seem to suggest the tuning adapter's release won't be for a while.


----------



## bobrt6676

franzey said:


> I have these new channels, but no accompanying guide data (still shows "To Be Announced") How long does it typically take for this to update?


As I recall the last time stations were added it took less than a week to get the program guide updated.


----------



## spolebitski

In SE Wisconsin we just got a price increase for service (it's the 2009 price increase I argued it was still 2008, this went on def ears).

I was at one of the retail locations and said their must be some mistake with my bill, i have an increase in price however i am getting less service each month. The CSR was surprised by this and asked what decrease in service I had received. I told them that I have lost several HD channels due to the SDV deployment and then I said the nasty T-word (TiVo). I then mentioned that I did not want to pay more for service I'm not receiving. I was then told "sir you can choose not to pay your bill but you will be charged late fees" at this point I asked to speak to a Manager.

The manager comes out to me 10 minutes later and hears my case. I begin to tell them that I wish not to pay more until all my service is restored. The manager was surprised that I had not been receiving and wanted to send a truck to investigate. At this point I said a truck roll will not due because a "Tuning Adapter" will resolve this matter and when I receive one I would be glad to pay the increased price for service. Of course at this point the manger is confused, asks what a tuning adapter is, why i would need one, offered to set up get me into a DVR Cable box (for the standard rate), and told me she had never heard of a thing such as a tuning adapter.

AHHHHHH here is the point of the rant .... I as a cable card customer need to pay my bill (on time) yet get less service ... and am expected to pay any increase they see fit. 

SDV should have not been rolled out until the tuning adapter was in place (tested and ready to go). This was a business decision for TWC at least have plan in place for the customers who get less service each month that a new HD channel is rolled out and not available to TiVo customers.


----------



## franzey

bobrt6676 said:


> As I recall the last time stations were added it took less than a week to get the program guide updated.


Anyone in the Dayton area get the guide data for these new HD channels yet? It's been like 5 days since the channels hit and still no guide data. I would like to begin recording on these new channels.


----------



## bobrt6676

franzey said:


> Anyone in the Dayton area get the guide data for these new HD channels yet? It's been like 5 days since the channels hit and still no guide data. I would like to begin recording on these new channels.


Updated today at 7 PM. Still no guide data yet Confused about 769. guide says Beijing channel is Big10 network(lousy picture), yet on TW HDBox 769 is ESPNU???


----------



## esjones

franzey said:


> Anyone in the Dayton area get the guide data for these new HD channels yet? It's been like 5 days since the channels hit and still no guide data. I would like to begin recording on these new channels.


Likewise here in Springboro. TWC is really horrible.


----------



## cableguy763

esjones said:


> Likewise here in Springboro. TWC is really horrible.


TWC is not responsible for the guide data on your tivo.


----------



## dolfer

No guide data yet for the new channels on TW Cincinnati.


----------



## bobrt6676

dolfer said:


> No guide data yet for the new channels on TW Cincinnati.


Guide data is now up to date in the Dayton market.  Anyone else getting the Big Ten Network on 769 instead of ESPNU as the guide states?
Also are you blacked out on 772, 775, 777. Assuming these are SDV channels.


----------



## franzey

bobrt6676 said:


> Guide data is now up to date in the Dayton market.  Anyone else getting the Big Ten Network on 769 instead of ESPNU as the guide states?
> Also are you blacked out on 772, 775, 777. Assuming these are SDV channels.


I am in the same boat (same city too).


----------



## rbienstock

I'm a TWC customer in Southern Manhattan (NYC). I have several TiVo Series 3 boxes with 2 CableCards installed in each box. I'm having an intermittent problem that I don't know how to fix. Periodically one or more of my boxes will lose the ability to tune certain channels. Sometimes the problem affects only one CableCard, sometimes both cards. Sometimes it affects only one unit, sometimes 2 or all three. What happens is that the unit(s) lose the ability to tune to certain channels. There is no discernible pattern as to which channels won't tune, but what is clear is that the problem is NOT that the CableCards are losing their ability to decrypt the signal because whenever there is a problem at least some encrypted channels still work and some that aren't supposed to be protected don't work. For example, today I'm getting all my SD channels including the premium channels, but I get nothing (black screen with a message saying "Channel not available, You man need CableCARD decoders to view this channel. Contact your calbe provider for more information.") on all of the HD equlvalents of the broadcast channels (i.e., 702, 704, 705, etc.) and on HBOHD and CinemaxHD. I get ShowtimeHD and StarzHD on the channels in the 700 range, but not on the same channel in the 600 range.

If I call TWC customer service, they are completely clueless and want to send a technician to my house. Of course, once the technician gets there, the problem has resolved itself and so he too is clueless as to what the problem was. This is really a problem, especially today as I have about 20 people coming over for turkey and HD football. Does anyone have any suggestions for either something I can do to resolve or troubleshoot the problem or else something I can say to TWC that they can figure out what is happening and fix it?


----------



## gbronzer

mrjosh said:


> I'm in the Charlotte, NC market. They added several channels to our line-up this week that I don't get and presumably won't get until they release the tuning adapter. They've sent a couple of letters that seem to suggest the tuning adapter's release won't be for a while.


I live in Charlotte as well, and the new channels all say I need a CableCard to decode them. I'm guessing they're SDV as well, but I was going to call to confirm since I'm technically paying for them.


----------



## stevec5375

I went to the TWC Central Texas web site today and printed out the channel lineup which is color coded to show which channels are suppored by CableCards. I had previously read on another web site that someone else was getting channels that weren't advertised as CableCard viewable.

Much to my chagrin, I discovered exactly that. I could view some channels that the channel guide said I could not. This really hacks me off. I had set up my TiVo to not show those channels which weren't CableCard viewable so I didn't have to deal with them. Now I discover that I have been missing out on some viewable channels.

What's more. TWC Central Texas has been making promises to have the tuning adapter available in 4Q08 and now they've changed their tune to 1Q09. I'm sick and tired of being charged full fee for cable channels when I can only view a subset of them.

I wish I had an alternative to TWC. I'd drop them in a second.


----------



## Enrique

Anybody in San Antonio able to get BIO HD? The website says that BIO HD is not on the list of Channels Not Available with CableCARDs but when they(CSRs) add the HDTV Service (tier) it doesn't show up.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/SanAntonio/Products/Cable/cablecard/notwithcablecard.html


----------



## SASouth

bobrt6676 said:


> Guide data is now up to date in the Dayton market.  Anyone else getting the Big Ten Network on 769 instead of ESPNU as the guide states?
> Also are you blacked out on 772, 775, 777. Assuming these are SDV channels.


I'm in Clark County and 769 is the Big Ten Network for me too.

One thing to note however is that it has been on that channel for me since before BTN "officially" came on TWC. It started some time after the Olympics finished and just after the announcement that BTN was coming to TWC. I'm guessing that the feed on 769 was turned up for testing and was never turned off when BTN moved to it's permanent home.

BTW, I'm blacked out on 772, 775, 777 too.


----------



## RTPGiants

TWC sent me a letter about the tuning adapter being available soon. However, it mentioned it requiring a digital box, etc. It all sounds a bit kludgy.

Anyone actually have one yet? Has TWC actually rolled them out at all?


----------



## Joey P

spolebitski said:


> Of course at this point the manger is confused, asks what a tuning adapter is, why i would need one, offered to set up get me into a DVR Cable box (for the standard rate), and told me she had never heard of a thing such as a tuning adapter.


If I were you, personally, I would print out the info from these pages...
http://www.timewarnercable.com/Wisconsin/site.faqs/Cable/SwitchedDi/What-is-a-Tuning-Adapter

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Wisconsin/products/cable/sdv/default.html

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Wisconsin/site.faqs/Cable/SwitchedDi/How-do-I-get-a-Tuning-Adapter

These pages not only explain what a tuning adapter is, but specifically mention that they are designed to work with a Tivo. Anyways, I would bring these pages in, talk to the same manager and tell them point blank "Here. This is from the Time Warner Cable Wisconsin website, Ya know, maybe you need to sit down and get yourself educated on all the products TWC has to offer, I'm paying YOU, I shouldn't have to do this myself" and hand her the papers.

Oh, last time I went to the Mayfair location and inquired about Cablecards I was told I can just go to Best Buy and purchase them, idiot. She absolutley did not believe that they had to be rented from TWC. It wasn't until I said "Could you just double check that with a manager and make sure, becuase I don't think that's right," She came back and told me that I was right, they had to be rented from and installed by TWC.


----------



## DawnW

When you do call, could you please report back?

I am planning to switch from TWC's SA boxes asap but if this will be sorted out soon then I will wait until I can get all of the current channels.

Thanks,

Dawn



gbronzer said:


> I live in Charlotte as well, and the new channels all say I need a CableCard to decode them. I'm guessing they're SDV as well, but I was going to call to confirm since I'm technically paying for them.


----------



## awyeah

DawnW said:


> When you do call, could you please report back?
> 
> I am planning to switch from TWC's SA boxes asap but if this will be sorted out soon then I will wait until I can get all of the current channels.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dawn


I've actually decided to keep a non-DVR SA 4250HDC in my living room (where the TiVo is) so we can still use VOD, PPV, and SDV (whenever it happens up here in the NEO area). It's another $7.95/month, which I think is a complete ripoff... but hey, there's nothing I can do about it if I still want my beloved TiVo


----------



## jmfirestone

TWC in Greensboro is getting worse with SDV all the time. Even some of the original HD channels that weren't originally on SDV have been moved there.


----------



## Combat Medic

jmfirestone said:


> TWC in Greensboro is getting worse with SDV all the time. Even some of the original HD channels that weren't originally on SDV have been moved there.


Tell the FCC. That is what the cable companies got slapped for.


----------



## csrx

rbienstock said:


> I'm a TWC customer in Southern Manhattan (NYC). I have several TiVo Series 3 boxes with 2 CableCards installed in each box. I'm having an intermittent problem that I don't know how to fix. Periodically one or more of my boxes will lose the ability to tune certain channels.


I'm in upper manhattan and I am having the same problem. On my S3 box, I am loosing random channels. My TivoHD and other boxes are fine. The channels I am loosing are random (right now CNNHD and Food HD). I got off the phone with TWC support but they aren't helpful.


----------



## jeremyz

I had the same problem with the same couple of TWCNYC Northern Manhattan channels. I called, TWC sent "a signal" to the cards, I rebooted the Tivo, and all was cool.


----------



## csrx

I did try rebooting and unplugging after having TWC send a signal. This brought back some of the channels. Minutes later CNNHD and FOODHD dissappeared again ("Channel not available, You man need CableCARD decoders to view this channel...").

Yesterday afternoon I got the channels back, then at night the dissappeared again, then they came back, lol.

I've contacted cable card support and everything in my account looks good. My cable cards are authorized. My TivoHD and cable box are not exhibiting any problems.

A technician is coming on Saturday but I don't know how much help that will be. I usually end up knowing more about cable cards than they do.


----------



## jeremyz

Mine have been fine since the reboot. Sorry. Good luck, though!


----------



## oldskoul

I this maybe a crazy question BUT I have the very basic BROADCAST CABLE no box service with time warner... its like 12 bucks a month. 

I am thinking about buying/renting a cablecard too. 
Now i get alot of stations HALLMARK FOOD CHANNEL IN HD some others that are not "encrypted" 

The channels that do come in, including the HD ones are in strange spots. Like channel 7 ABC will be in 64.7 or something like that. 

Will they rent me one? Will it increase the amount of stations i get? If i buy or reduce channels when having a cable card does the tech guy have to come out each time?


----------



## skaggs

oldskoul said:


> I this maybe a crazy question BUT I have the very basic BROADCAST CABLE no box service with time warner... its like 12 bucks a month.
> 
> I am thinking about buying/renting a cablecard too.
> Now i get alot of stations HALLMARK FOOD CHANNEL IN HD some others that are not "encrypted"
> 
> The channels that do come in, including the HD ones are in strange spots. Like channel 7 ABC will be in 64.7 or something like that.
> 
> Will they rent me one? Will it increase the amount of stations i get? If i buy or reduce channels when having a cable card does the tech guy have to come out each time?


Oh, they will rent you one. They'll also charge you for digital cable...no more $12 a month.


----------



## oldskoul

delete


----------



## csrx

Great, so yesterday my S3 stopped acting up. CNN-HD, FOOD-HD, CUNY coming in clear, a day before the TWC appointment. I wouldn't care if it had been happening to my other TivoHD or cable boxes, but it was only the 2 cablecards in the S3. 

I know TWCNYC is working on getting all these new HD channels added for next week.
Is the S3 more sensitive to the incoming signal? Maybe that's why my TivoHD wasn't affected. I'll just hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## wkearney99

csrx said:


> Is the S3 more sensitive to the incoming signal? Maybe that's why my TivoHD wasn't affected. I'll just hope it doesn't happen again.


How about if you swapped the TivoHD and the S3? That would let you see if it's a cabling issue inside the house. Better to figure that out BEFORE the tech arrives.


----------



## mrjosh

Just called customer service again (I'm in TWC's Charlotte market) for an update on the SDV adapter. My Tivo is recognizing channel additions, but is not picking any of them up. To add to the frustration, some of the HD channels I received before I can't receive anymore. The CSR told me that the person they use to answer questions about the SDV adapter wasn't available today and that he'd be in touch with me by Tuesday. Anybody (from this or any other TWC market) have any other updates? 

I've felt like card users are in the VERY SMALL minority of TW customers - and that most CSRs and technicians are fairly clueless about it (my initial installation took an entire 8-hour day). I hope they make this right soon.


----------



## swandog1

So, I'm awaiting the third visit by a TWC tech or subcontractor to try to get my multi-stream CableCard up and running. The initial install got the local HD channels up, but after the installer left I realized all the National Networks (CNN HD, Food, HGTV, etc.) were not working. Same guy came back the next day and got most of those working. However, now ESPNHD, ESPN2HD and all the national SD channels (Bravo, Travel, etc.) are not working. Starting to regret moving from Dish, but feel like I'm too far down the road to turn back. TiVo and it's subscription are a sunk cost now. I love the TiVo's interface and features, so trying to stay positive. Anyone on the board in Dallas have their TiVo running smoothly?


----------



## mpastreich

csrx said:


> Great, so yesterday my S3 stopped acting up. CNN-HD, FOOD-HD, CUNY coming in clear, a day before the TWC appointment. I wouldn't care if it had been happening to my other TivoHD or cable boxes, but it was only the 2 cablecards in the S3.
> 
> I know TWCNYC is working on getting all these new HD channels added for next week.
> Is the S3 more sensitive to the incoming signal? Maybe that's why my TivoHD wasn't affected. I'll just hope it doesn't happen again.


Odd ... we're in the same area (northern manhattan) and had 119 (Soap Channel) and 120 (forget what it is) go out. Lasted about 2 weeks till we called them. They claimed it was a cable card problem, and scheduled an appointment. The wife sat with them and the tech was Clueless. Claimed they didn't tell him it was a cablecard problem and he had none left. He rescheduled the appointment and went home. Next day everything started working.

This evening we noticed we lost NY1 on one of the cablecards (#2). I rebooted the box and it lost EVERYTHING but 38 channels (still have all the HD channels). Could thi really be a cablecard problem (S3 being older than the HDTiVos might have an older "rev" of card?), or is TWC NYC just really messing up the head end?


----------



## jeremyz

rbienstock said:


> [snip]
> 
> What happens is that the unit(s) lose the ability to tune to certain channels. There is no discernible pattern as to which channels won't tune, but what is clear is that the problem is NOT that the CableCards are losing their ability to decrypt the signal because whenever there is a problem at least some encrypted channels still work and some that aren't supposed to be protected don't work. For example, today I'm getting all my SD channels including the premium channels, but I get nothing (black screen with a message saying "Channel not available, You man need CableCARD decoders to view this channel. Contact your calbe provider for more information.") on all of the HD equlvalents of the broadcast channels (i.e., 702, 704, 705, etc.) and on HBOHD and CinemaxHD. I get ShowtimeHD and StarzHD on the channels in the 700 range, but not on the same channel in the 600 range.
> 
> [snip]





csrx said:


> I did try rebooting and unplugging after having TWC send a signal. This brought back some of the channels. Minutes later CNNHD and FOODHD dissappeared again ("Channel not available, You man need CableCARD decoders to view this channel...").
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I got the channels back, then at night the dissappeared again, then they came back, lol.
> 
> [snip]


Okay - I'm back in the same boat with you guys. TWC Upper Manhattan - lots of random channels out (including HD broadcast networks), but ShowtimeHD, CNNHD and others look super. MTV and lots of other SD networks gone.

This is systemic.


----------



## mpastreich

jeremyz said:


> Okay - I'm back in the same boat with you guys. TWC Upper Manhattan - lots of random channels out (including HD broadcast networks), but ShowtimeHD, CNNHD and others look super. MTV and lots of other SD networks gone.
> 
> This is systemic.


and annoying. Since I rebooted it I've lost anything below channel 18, and then I get 27, 30, 37, 43 (then it seems to start to work again).

I was getting a full compliment of channels on one card before I rebooted the S3, and now both CableCards are seeing the exact same channel line-up. It seems more like something is broken in what they are getting, than in the cards.


----------



## emsworth3

Hi, I recently received the new Tivo XL HD DVR and went to Time Warner here in Los Angeles and returned my cable box in exchange for a cablecard (MS). 

They had no problem giving me one there and told me if it wasn't activated to call a certain number and they would activate it. So, I got it home, got everything installed and the cablecard wouldn't work. I tried calling the number they gave me but since I have an out of state phone it wouldn't work. I called the local TWC number and they said they would have to send someone out. 

From reading the FAQs and such I see that this is TWC's policy with regards to Cablecards. However, I'm wondering if anyone has been able to get around that. Is there another number I could call to get it activated or any other options I could explore? 

I wouldn't normally mind waiting for a truck but I leave for holiday this week and the soonest I could make an appointment was for when I return in January. Right now I'm only receiving local channels, (none of my other cable channels are coming through after I removed the cablecard) so I'm crossing my fingers that someone here might have a quick fix for me!


----------



## awyeah

Try calling the cable card helpdesk at 1-866-532-2598. These guys really know what they're talking about and might be able to help you over the phone.


----------



## mpastreich

awyeah said:


> Try calling the cable card helpdesk at 1-866-532-2598. These guys really know what they're talking about and might be able to help you over the phone.


thanks. I'll mark that down for later. This morning the whole system decided to return to "normal" all the channels come in, everything is fine.

TWC keeps calling this a CableCard problem, but if it is, I'll be darned if I understand how/why.

[edit] Especially since this exact system has been running on TWC NYC network for ~3 years without a hiccup.


----------



## jeremyz

I'm back this morning, too. This has to be some sort of incompatibility somewhere in the box, or just a monster screw-up at TWCNYC main office that temporarily messed up the accounts of Cablecard customers.


----------



## gbrown

Now I cant get MAX-HD (701) and STARZ-HD (703). After going through the obligatory card re-seat (a total waste of 15 minutes), they are going to roll a truck on Tuesday morning. This is getting to be a quarterly issue. I lived in the Bay Area and had Comcast for years without this CONTINUAL headache.
TWC = The Worst Cable


----------



## DawnW

Basic cable ($12/month).

We are currently on a full cable with their Scientific Atlantic boxes special that ends in January.

We have purchased 2 Tivos and as soon as we can hook them up (need USB) we will get rid of DVRs with TWC.

If I get the basic cable do the major network chanels come in in High Def? Or do I need the $50 package for it to come in on high def?

Thanks,

Dawn


----------



## PumiceT

I got a letter the other day that looks like it was printed with a color laser printer. The reason I mention that detail is because I was told by a tech that we only have about 170 CableCARDs in use in the entire Western NY area. Which leads me to believe they'd do anything in their power to eliminate this tiny sector of their customer base.

The letter is all about the amazing new Switched Digital system they're implementing (I think they've had it in use for a little while already), and how it'll effect those of us with CableCARDs. As we all know, it'll mean we get pretty much none of the channels that require 2-way communication.

As it stands, I get most of the SD channels I always got, plus a small selection of HD channels. If / when I get an HDTV, I WILL be bothering Time Warner often, in order to get the HD channels that are part of what I'm PAYING FOR.

I understand that as one of the terms of using TiVo / CableCARDs, we lose some channels, but I'm pretty sure it's THEIR obligation to get those channels to work for us without needing to rent their boxes / DVRs. Maybe it's not quite a lega obligation or anything, but more of a customer-service obligation.

Last I heard, Verizon FiOS has CableCARDs, so we (most of us) do have an alternative to Time Warner. I wonder how their service record is with CableCARDs.

The letter continues to say how Time Warner (the Cable industry) has been working closely with TiVo and the cable equipment manufacturers to develop the Tuning Adapters. They claim they'll have them available in Early 2009 (their Web site used to say December 2008).

If anyone is interested, I can scan and link a PDF of the letter.


----------



## swandog1

swandog1 said:


> So, I'm awaiting the third visit by a TWC tech or subcontractor to try to get my multi-stream CableCard up and running. The initial install got the local HD channels up, but after the installer left I realized all the National Networks (CNN HD, Food, HGTV, etc.) were not working. Same guy came back the next day and got most of those working. However, now ESPNHD, ESPN2HD and all the national SD channels (Bravo, Travel, etc.) are not working. Starting to regret moving from Dish, but feel like I'm too far down the road to turn back. TiVo and it's subscription are a sunk cost now. I love the TiVo's interface and features, so trying to stay positive. Anyone on the board in Dallas have their TiVo running smoothly?


Update: Finally have all expected channels (ones I'm paying for) coming through on my HD TiVo. Apparently the guy who installed Cablecard originally and tried to fix on a subsequent visit did not give the correct Host & Data numbers off the Cablecard to the office that pairs the cards with the network. Guy who came today was the "Cablecard expert" and he had it up and running in 45 min., which is like lightening speed w/ TWC. Interestingly, when I mentioned the upcoming tuning adapters that are in beta down in Austin he'd never heard of them. Guess the experts aren't up to speed on all things Cablecard related, but I'm not complaining...works for now.


----------



## echoout

Yep, I just turned to FuelTV. I literally haven't seen that channel in years although I've paid for it.



swandog1 said:


> Update: Finally have all expected channels (ones I'm paying for) coming through on my HD TiVo. Apparently the guy who installed Cablecard originally and tried to fix on a subsequent visit did not give the correct Host & Data numbers off the Cablecard to the office that pairs the cards with the network. Guy who came today was the "Cablecard expert" and he had it up and running in 45 min., which is like lightening speed w/ TWC. Interestingly, when I mentioned the upcoming tuning adapters that are in beta down in Austin he'd never heard of them. Guess the experts aren't up to speed on all things Cablecard related, but I'm not complaining...works for now.


----------



## PumiceT

echoout said:


> Yep, I just turned to FuelTV. I literally haven't seen that channel in years although I've paid for it.


Did you have to do anything to get it working?


----------



## cableguy763

PumiceT said:


> Did you have to do anything to get it working?


He had to get a tuning adapter.


----------



## echoout

Yeah, about 20 minutes on the phone, going through the diagnostic screens, restarting the TA and the Tivo a couple times. It was pretty obvious when the TA finally started working because it took much longer to boot up. Seems like most of the problem was just getting it checked out and attached to my name rather than an actual issue with the hardware. And I'm sure that will just go more smoothly as more people come in.

The whole thing was not unlike the evening when we finally got my CCs working. A little science mixed with some messing around and crossing your fingers just right.

Seems like that cableguy763 guy knows what he's talking about. 



PumiceT said:


> Did you have to do anything to get it working?


----------



## csrx

awyeah said:


> Try calling the cable card helpdesk at 1-866-532-2598. These guys really know what they're talking about and might be able to help you over the phone.


I had already tried that. The people I spoke to told me everything looked fine on their end, he sent some hits to the cards, reviewed all settings and host/card numbers, etc.

The problem corrected itself, as other posters have mentioned.

A couple of minutes ago TBSHD started acting up. Next week TWCNYC Northern Manhattan is debuting a bunch of HD channels, I thought it would have something to do with this but TWC hasn't even mentioned this as an excuse. Also, how come it's only affecting the S3? It also seems to be happening to ther people in my area on this board so it makes me think it might not be the cabling behind the wall, but the next thing I will test is swapping Tivos (as somebody had suggested) to make sure it's not the cabling.


----------



## WingsKC

I was just told by a TW rep in Kansas City a few minutes ago that they're looking at the 1st-2nd week of January.


----------



## Cainebj

rbienstock said:


> I'm a TWC customer in Southern Manhattan (NYC). I have several TiVo Series 3 boxes with 2 CableCards installed in each box. I'm having an intermittent problem that I don't know how to fix. Periodically one or more of my boxes will lose the ability to tune certain channels. Sometimes the problem affects only one CableCard, sometimes both cards. Sometimes it affects only one unit, sometimes 2 or all three. What happens is that the unit(s) lose the ability to tune to certain channels. There is no discernible pattern as to which channels won't tune, but what is clear is that the problem is NOT that the CableCards are losing their ability to decrypt the signal because whenever there is a problem at least some encrypted channels still work and some that aren't supposed to be protected don't work.





jeremyz said:


> Okay - I'm back in the same boat with you guys.  TWC Upper Manhattan - lots of random channels out (including HD broadcast networks), but ShowtimeHD, CNNHD and others look super. MTV and lots of other SD networks gone.
> 
> This is systemic.


wow - i was kind of surprised to read these posts.

that started to happen to me about 8 weeks ago. channels out for no reason (TWC Southern Manhattan) and then back up the next day.

thought it was the signal (nope = signal was great) and after working with a TiVo tech we "think" it was that the cablecards had just plain old gone bad and were not keeping their pairing. the cablecards were installed when I got the series 3 which was a good 2 years ago...

I had them replaced on Thursday (OK I know just 24 hours) BUT so far so good.

All my stations are back and none have suddenly dropped out since...



csrx said:


> I know TWCNYC is working on getting all these new HD channels added for next week.


P.S. WHAT new HD channels????


----------



## awyeah

Anyone have any updates on SDV in the NEO (Northeast Ohio) area? So far, I'm getting all my channels, but I'm hoping the TAs will be available here prior to SDV rollout...


----------



## Michael Gwynn

no official news from twc for NEO yet. 

i signed up on twc's adapter notification list yesterday, and immediately got the canned "I Know Nothing" response back from 'D. Jacobs'. Sgt. Shultz is alive and now works at twc!

(how much would you like to bet that my twc service will mysteriously begin to malfunction, now that i've posted this)


----------



## bitbanger

Here in Central New York the reps on the phone still know absolutely nothing about tuning adapters--I had to point him to their own TWCNY web site to learn more about tuning adapters. 

He was then 'knowledgeable' and proceeded to read me the web page saying all he could do was sign me up for the notification. he then put me on hold to talk to his manager who also knew nothing more than was posted on their own website.

How does one get to talk to someone who actually knows anything about this stuff?


----------



## mmcgown

No use holding your breath for the Tuning Adapters......Austin got them yesterday, but lots of us are having problems. It seems there wasn't any advance notice to the TW techs, so basically, no one seems to know how to turn them on.


----------



## SCSIRAID

mmcgown said:


> No use holding your breath for the Tuning Adapters......Austin got them yesterday, but lots of us are having problems. It seems there wasn't any advance notice to the TW techs, so basically, no one seems to know how to turn them on.


To be fair.... The have been released in Austin for just a little over 24 hours.... Some learning curve is to be expected especially for something that impacts a small percentage of customers.

One could question why the released them on Friday afternoon since I would imagine that they staff is more limited over the weekend.


----------



## mmcgown

I thought I was trying to be fair......I think the techs would have appreciated getting some training before being confronted with hundreds of customers who ran home with a box--no instructions included--and hoped it would work. The techs I've talked to have been very helpful but have conceded that they haven't been instructed on how to make them function.


----------



## SCSIRAID

mmcgown said:


> I thought I was trying to be fair......I think the techs would have appreciated getting some training before being confronted with hundreds of customers who ran home with a box--no instructions included--and hoped it would work. The techs I've talked to have been very helpful but have conceded that they haven't been instructed on how to make them function.


Well... the 'no use holding your breath for Tuning Adapters' seemed to be pretty negative and pronouncing TA's as not worth waiting for. Perhaps I misunderstood your intent?


----------



## mmcgown

Maybe you did......what I meant was more like this:

If you are hoping your city will get TAs, you'll run out and grab one and get home expecting it to work, then--

Prepare to be disappointed if your cable company hasn't done its job of teaching the techs how to authorize the TA--and if they haven't been trained, then expect it to be a re-run of your cablecard install (In my case, a should-have-taken-one-hour-to-install took three truck rolls and days of waiting to talk to the one right tech.)


----------



## SCSIRAID

mmcgown said:


> Maybe you did......what I meant was more like this:
> 
> If you are hoping your city will get TAs, you'll run out and grab one and get home expecting it to work, then--
> 
> Prepare to be disappointed if your cable company hasn't done its job of teaching the techs how to authorize the TA--and if they haven't been trained, then expect it to be a re-run of your cablecard install (In my case, a should-have-taken-one-hour-to-install took three truck rolls and days of waiting to talk to the one right tech.)


Sad but true.... Early adopters always 'pay the price'. Call me an optomist, but I expect they will learn after the first week or so. They will get a flood of problems and probably put someone in the call center who knows what to do and get them up and running without all these truck rolls. If other divisions are 'watching', perhaps they will do the same.

My cablecard install wasnt all that bad.... It took abut 5 hours but everything was working when the tech left.....


----------



## alyssa

mmcgown said:


> No use holding your breath for the Tuning Adapters......Austin got them yesterday, but lots of us are having problems. It seems there wasn't any advance notice to the TW techs, so basically, no one seems to know how to turn them on.


just curious,
did you sign up for early notice for the TA?
were you notified?

eta for spelling


----------



## echoout

I signed up and was notified. Hopefully every town has a "cableguy763" willing to go the extra mile for the early adopters. I'm watching Willy Wonka on DisneyHD as I type this!



alyssa said:


> just curious,
> did you sign up for early notice for the TA?
> were you knowtified?


----------



## mmcgown

By the way, SCSIRAID, I also meant to note:

the words "........and pronouncing TA's as not worth waiting for......." were yours, not mine. 

I didn't make such a pronouncement. 

I think if the TA ends up working, that will be great. But I also think that long ago, if the cable companies had done what they were required to do by the FCC, all of this could have been avoided. And I'm not trying to start a new discussion, so I'm ending this train of thought.


----------



## mmcgown

alyssa said:


> just curious,
> did you sign up for early notice for the TA?
> were you knowtified?


Yes, I signed up for early notice.......I'm not sure how well it worked.

I was notified by TWC HQ in Connecticut at noon Friday. At 2PM Friday, I got a notice from an Austin TW person. But based on the time stamps of messages in this thread, I didn't receive either notice before the availability of TAs was obvious from this thread.


----------



## Mindflux

Can anyone here help clarify something for me? The Billing CSR for TWC Austin said my bill would change by dropping the DVR fee of 6.95, but I'll be picking up two CableCard fees of 2.65 each. However my bill also shows a $5.10 'digital converter' fee, isn't that ALSO a DVR fee? 

My bill breaks down as this for cable:

HD/DVR Service $6.95
Digital $14.95
Digital Converter(s) (1) $5.10

So, I think my bill should drop by $12.05 by taking the DVR off? Then It'll go up of course, by $5.30 for the Cable Cards.

Am I mistaken? The CSR said the only fee that would drop off is the $6.95 fee.


----------



## Cainebj

UPDATE - Since having my cablecards replaced on Thursday, I have had no more instances of suddenly missing channels AND... 
I was also having alot of pixellation problems on a bunch of channels - that also seems to have gone away. Fingers crossed, but - Yayyyyy.:up:


----------



## billdav

gbrown said:


> Now I cant get MAX-HD (701) and STARZ-HD (703). After going through the obligatory card re-seat (a total waste of 15 minutes), they are going to roll a truck on Tuesday morning. This is getting to be a quarterly issue. I lived in the Bay Area and had Comcast for years without this CONTINUAL headache.
> TWC = The Worst Cable


I'm having the exact same problem.

Actually, 701/703 have been replaced by an "On Demand" advertising channel as have their 6xx HD equivalents, 610/669. At least their SD counterparts (621/672) are there so I can still see the programming, as long as I don't mind SD.

I called the CableCard help desk someone else posted here and they said it all looked in order so I'll probably have to get a hold of regular service. Sigh. They also mentioned that 701/703 were supposed to be part of the HD VIP pack, which I don't have. What kind of B.S. is that?


----------



## alyssa

Thanks mmcgown & echoout

Sorry abt the spelling brainfart.


----------



## pac1999

I live in San Diego and have TWC. I also now have In demand advertising on channels 701/703 for Starz and Cinemax in HD. I have the HD VIP pack mentioned above and it makes no difference. When I called Time Warner they set up an appointment for a tech to come out and look at the cable cards. All he did was say it was part of SDV and then leave. Hopefully the tuning adapters will available in San Diego soon, we are up to 18 HD channels on SDV and it seems like they are switching another couple of channels every week.


----------



## Fofer

This is a depressing thread.


----------



## gbrown

I spent 1 hour on the phone with support followed by four hours (having to miss work) of the tech replacing cards while the office removed all HD from my account. I had argued with support and the tech that because I was getting the adds on 701 and 703, it was a NOC issue, not the Cablecards. In the middle of all this, support called to tell me that the channels had been switched to SDV (pun intended).

What I really don't understand is why TWC-SD has to take up bandwidth by transmitting the HD channels on two signals. I've never heard of that. Why does STARZ_HD appear on both 669 and 703.

TWC-SD is simply inept!



pac1999 said:


> I live in San Diego and have TWC. I also now have In demand advertising on channels 701/703 for Starz and Cinemax in HD. I have the HD VIP pack mentioned above and it makes no difference. When I called Time Warner they set up an appointment for a tech to come out and look at the cable cards. All he did was say it was part of SDV and then leave. Hopefully the tuning adapters will available in San Diego soon, we are up to 18 HD channels on SDV and it seems like they are switching another couple of channels every week.


----------



## csrx

Cainebj said:


> P.S. WHAT new HD channels????


TWCNYC Northern Manhattan is launching a whole bunch of new channels on December 17th (about 31 last time I checked). I think Southern Manhattan has to wait until early next year. You can already tune to these channels through their 8300HD box. They will be assigned a digital number when they are announced on the 17th, so that's when our TiVo's will update the channel listing.


----------



## TWC_Hater

Well, my local office (Time Warner - Beaumont, Texas) does not roll trucks at all for the installation of cable cards in a Tivo HD. After I purchased the Tivo I had to drop it off at the local office for TWO WEEKS and then when I got it home the cards still didn't work. Out of the hundreds of channels I was suppose to receive I was only receiving about 20. Soooo I dropped it back off at the local office. This time they kept it for SIX WEEKS! The cable cards have worked now for about a wekk and a half, but now I am starting to get pixelation and the absence of most channels. Does anyone know of a fix for this problem? Can I call someone other than TWC, who are all just a bunch of driveling idiots? I LOVE my Tivo but I HATE TWC. Help please!


----------



## Rayd8tor

I read above that people are getting the TA in Austin. Has anyone heard new news for the San Antonio area on when they will be available here? Thanks for any new information.


----------



## Mindflux

TWC_Hater said:


> Well, my local office (Time Warner - Beaumont, Texas) does not roll trucks at all for the installation of cable cards in a Tivo HD. After I purchased the Tivo I had to drop it off at the local office for TWO WEEKS and then when I got it home the cards still didn't work. Out of the hundreds of channels I was suppose to receive I was only receiving about 20. Soooo I dropped it back off at the local office. This time they kept it for SIX WEEKS! The cable cards have worked now for about a wekk and a half, but now I am starting to get pixelation and the absence of most channels. Does anyone know of a fix for this problem? Can I call someone other than TWC, who are all just a bunch of driveling idiots? I LOVE my Tivo but I HATE TWC. Help please!


Wow. I'd be spiting fire/kicking kittens. I'm already boggled by the Truck Roll itself.


----------



## mpastreich

Okay... latest update in the NYC area (Northern Manhattan).

Channels came back since the last time, but then, last wednesday they started dropping out again (lost SciFi and Cartoon Network).

"Foreman" Service call today. He immediately traced the problem to, not my CableCARDS, but the signal strength. For some reason, about a month ago, the "box in the hall" (wasn't home, the wife handled it, so I don't know what the box is), must have been putting out a fluctuating signal that went in and out of "bad" (he tested it twice, first time it was good, then he tested it again after he put in a new splitter and after he found the signal had gone bad, he started looking at the signal strength).

He was surprised there weren't more people in the building reporting intermittent channel losses/failures. Supposedly someone will come out on Wednesday now and fix the box (and for a change we don't need to be there).

Since we're seeing a marked uptick in the number of people with S3 problems that sound similar, could the S3 be more sensitive to a signal strength problem than other TiVo units (or other Cable boxes in general), or are the other people in the forum having S3 probs similar to this in the Northern Manhattan area just my (real close) neighbors, except none of us has realized it yet?


----------



## csrx

That's what I think it is, the S3 has to be more sensitive to the signal. Something is going on here, we seem to be loosing channels around the same time, and this is all recent stuff. I can't imagine all of our signals / "boxes in the hall" suddenly went bad. 

I tried swapping boxes last time to see if the problem was the cable itself or the S3, but all the channels were coming in clearly so it wasn't worth it. I'm waiting for it the problem to start again.

I also want to see if this all stops after Wednesday the 17th, when the new HD channels get rolled out.

If this continues to give me problems I will just sell my S3 with lifetime service. I shouldn't be wasting my time trying to fix these issues. If anything, tivo & twc should be paying me for troubleshooting them.


----------



## billdav

pac1999 said:


> I live in San Diego and have TWC. I also now have In demand advertising on channels 701/703 for Starz and Cinemax in HD. I have the HD VIP pack mentioned above and it makes no difference. When I called Time Warner they set up an appointment for a tech to come out and look at the cable cards. All he did was say it was part of SDV and then leave. Hopefully the tuning adapters will available in San Diego soon, we are up to 18 HD channels on SDV and it seems like they are switching another couple of channels every week.


So basically, if I call service, they'll send someone out, and I'll have exactly the same problem. Great.


----------



## TWC_Hater

I know! I am! I am so mad at them I dont even know what to say anymore (on top of what I have already said to them.) I wish I could just bypass them altogether.


----------



## TWC_Hater

(Sorry...my previous comment was meant for mindlux.)


----------



## TWC_Hater

mindFlux....whoo, I am so mad I cant even post comments correctly. Sorry guys. By the way, still looking for some information on my original post. Thanks.


----------



## mpastreich

csrx said:


> That's what I think it is, the S3 has to be more sensitive to the signal. Something is going on here, we seem to be loosing channels around the same time, and this is all recent stuff. I can't imagine all of our signals / "boxes in the hall" suddenly went bad.
> 
> I tried swapping boxes last time to see if the problem was the cable itself or the S3, but all the channels were coming in clearly so it wasn't worth it. I'm waiting for it the problem to start again.
> 
> I also want to see if this all stops after Wednesday the 17th, when the new HD channels get rolled out.
> 
> If this continues to give me problems I will just sell my S3 with lifetime service. I shouldn't be wasting my time trying to fix these issues. If anything, tivo & twc should be paying me for troubleshooting them.


I hadn't thought about the supposed 17th channel rollout. Perhaps the two things are somewhat related. Maybe when they are rolling out the new channels it is somehow stressing the distribution boxes, causes more of them to go "off spec" enough that the S3 is picking it up?

Just a WAG, so take it as one. 

Something else to think about, I've been starting to much more seriously consider OTA again. Digital signals with a decent amplifying antenna are pretty good where I am, and the signal strength is supposed to ramp up quite a bit once the analog signals are shut down in Feb. I realize that this is one of those cases where there are a lot of variables but I was surprised at how good the OTA digital signal was (considering the OTA analog signal was crud, like most of Manhattan). That combined with more and more downloadable content (Hulu, Amazon and Sony in my case, but also including Netflix and iTunes for others) might mean me ditching Cablel in favor of a pure ISP if they can't straighten out my service.


----------



## billdav

gbrown said:


> What I really don't understand is why TWC-SD has to take up bandwidth by transmitting the HD channels on two signals. I've never heard of that. Why does STARZ_HD appear on both 669 and 703.


It may well be that they are not transmitting it on two channels. Being digital, it's entirely possible that it's transmitted once and the receiver simply shows the same signal given a request for either channel. I don't know that that is how it works but it's not inconceivable by any means


> TWC-SD is simply inept!


I think TWC is inept. Calls to service about channels disappearing on CableCard tuners like this should be immediately recognized by service as an SDV problem. BEFORE they started switching channels to SDV they should have alerted all service personnel about this and that they should expect calls about it and they should have appropriate responses prepared. It's ridiculous and costly to send techs out only to find out it's an SDV problem that they can't do a damned thing about. Moreover, it's completely irresponsible of them to start switching channels before they've made the adapters available. I will be making a general complaint about that to the local cable franchise authority as soon as I can figure out how to contact them.


----------



## billdav

OK. I found out who in the City of San Diego to complain to. I actually found the address (they're in Civic Center Plaza) first but not the web site. I work near there so I just went down and talked to Rick Bollinger, who took my complaint.

http://www.sandiego.gov/citytv/regulation/index.shtml

E-mail: [email protected]
Phone: (619) 236-6010

Complaints are actually handled by the office that runs San Diego's City TV station. Those of you who have been screwed by this SDV situation should complain here. Enough complaints coming from the city office should hopefully have an effect. Be sure to tell them where you live and about any time wasted waiting for techs to come to your home only to tell you that it's an SDV problem and you'll have to wait until the adapters become available.

As I said before, it's completely irresponsible for them to begin moving channels to SDV before the tuning adapters are available.


----------



## cdp1276

Just thought I would add that Rochester, NY TWC is deploying the Tuning Adapter!!! I just had a call from them today and they are shipping them out for self install. I still can't believe they are doing this for FREE!! I so can't wait to get them and finally receive all the channels I have been paying for over many years!! The sad saga is almost over for me....LONG LIVE TiVo!!!


----------



## AgentMunroe

cdp1276 said:


> Just thought I would add that Rochester, NY TWC is deploying the Tuning Adapter!!! I just had a call from them today and they are shipping them out for self install. I still can't believe they are doing this for FREE!! I so can't wait to get them and finally receive all the channels I have been paying for over many years!! The sad saga is almost over for me....LONG LIVE TiVo!!!


I got the same call about 20 minutes ago - from a Phil. He had me check the TiVo software version for some reason (shouldn't they all have tuning adapter-compatible software by now?) but said he'd ship it out and I should have it in a day or two.

It's about time. Just under the wire, too...


----------



## dwgsp

AgentMunroe said:


> I got the same call about 20 minutes ago - from a Phil.


I just got the call from Jen. She expected that the TA would take 3-5 days to arrive. She asked if I had any questions, so I asked a couple. She said that they need to know the Tivo firmware version to make sure that it's compatible with the tuning adapter (version 9.4 and newer is ok). She also was aware of the problems that occurred in Austin, and assured me that there would not be a repeat in Rochester.

She said that she was calling from the local office (on Mt Hope Ave.) and would be one of the folks providing technical support for these units.

I am cautiously psyched!

/Don


----------



## emmpee

I had a missed call from the generic TW number (585-756-5000)... 

I do have a direct line to call back Phil though, so if anybody needs it, please PM me, I'd rather not post it here. Seems like a better route though than calling front line support and trying to play "how many transfers will it take until I find somebody who has heard of a tuning adapter".

Anyway, I called back and they told me one will be sent shortly. Can't wait...!

EDIT: This is for Rochester NY.


----------



## kiko

During my almost daily call to Oceanic (TW in Hawaii), to complain of digital dropouts on the TW HD-DVR, I asked about the Tuning adapter, as I all ways do, and the CSR said they should be available just after the first of the new year (2009), which is a lot better than what they have been saying, "we don't know when they will be available"


----------



## AgentMunroe

dwgsp said:


> She said that they need to know the Tivo firmware version to make sure that it's compatible with the tuning adapter (version 9.4 and newer is ok).


Right, but anyone who requested one would have long since been updated to at least 9.4 (and should all have 11.0 by now). Pretty much irrelevant though, since I'm ready. :-D

I also now wonder, and didn't think to ask - will TiVos also be able to receive the digital simulcasts of SD channels (for higher-quality recordings in less space) that are SDV only in Rochester?

I didn't get a number from Phil, so if anyone sees this before they call you might want to ask the above question.


----------



## emmpee

AgentMunroe said:


> I also now wonder, and didn't think to ask - will TiVos also be able to receive the digital simulcasts of SD channels (for higher-quality recordings in less space) that are SDV only in Rochester?
> 
> I didn't get a number from Phil, so if anyone sees this before they call you might want to ask the above question.


Good question... I sure hope so, but I suppose time will tell.


----------



## blog

Tuning Adapter is available in Austin, TX

Picked mine up today


----------



## billdav

cdp1276 said:


> Just thought I would add that Rochester, NY TWC is deploying the Tuning Adapter!!! I just had a call from them today and they are shipping them out for self install.


Self-install? You mean no waiting for 4 hours for a tech to show up? That will never happen in San Diego.


----------



## AgentMunroe

billdav said:


> Self-install? You mean no waiting for 4 hours for a tech to show up? That will never happen in San Diego.


I would've sworn the same thing about Rochester (took me three tries to get techs to actually come to my house with CableCARDs), but... hey, here we are.


----------



## seggers

So near, yet so far. No word from the Buffalo/WNY area yet.....

Seggers


----------



## jgruiz

I also received a call from TW Rochester last night (12/16) indicating the TA's are now available, same deal as the others reported, they asked me what kind of Tivo I have and which version of software. The tech guy told me it should take a week or so for me to receive the box for self installation.


----------



## szurlo

Well, my story is not nearly as bad as many others, but it sure could have gone better.
TWC here in Columbia, SC requires a truck roll for CableCard installs. The guy, a subcontractor, shows up on time (good so far). He brought one MCard. He appeared to know very little about CableCard (not so good). He gave me the MCard and I stuck it in slot 2 on my new Tivo HD. The CableCard screen immediately showed the MCard in slot 2 (feeling better now). He calls the HostID into the office and a few minutes later the CP screen shows "CP Auth Received" (great!). While I have him there, I have the Tivo do guided setup again to get the right channel listing. It immediately becomes apparent that something is wrong. I get no channels above 820, which in my case means I get my HD locals but no other HD or really anything from 820 to 1000. All those channels are grey. Obviously not ALL of those channels are SDV so I should be able to see some of them at least. The tech calls in to confirm that they had assigned all the right programming package options to the card, which they insisted they had, at which point he said he couldn't do anything else and I would have to call TWC tech support and work with them, and he leaves. I call TWC, who tells me that they need the tech there to troubleshoot this and they cannot do anything else until he is back on-site. She says she is having the subcontractors office all me. A half hour goes by and they call and tell me he will be back out in 1.5 hours. 3 hours later I call them (subcontractor) back to find out where the tech is. They simply ignore that question and say they think they know what is wrong with my account. She said the Mcard was only authorized for the basic digital channels. She makes a change and "hits" the card. No effect. She says she will have to check on a few other things and will call me back. As of this writing at noon the next day, no call back yet. However, I am now getting many of the channels above 820. I'm not sure what the trigger was, but at some point last night, it must have started working. Maybe they figured it out and hit it again. I'm going to assume that the channels I'm missing now are SDV, and since TWC seems loathe to reveal what those channels are, a guess is what it will remain until the tuning adapter becomes available here.
So, could have been worse, could have been better.


----------



## Cainebj

TWC NYC Manhattan (not sure about others) moved the Premium HD stations a couple of weeks ago, but apparently didn't start broadcasting them.
Just in the last day or so they pulled the switch on the old channels.

If you have any Season Passes for HBO or Showtime in HD - you better check them AND update your channel list.

HBOHD is now 651
MAXHD is now 658
SHOWHD is now 666
STRZ1H is now 676


----------



## gbrown

BillDav
Thank You for finding this information. I will file a complaint this weekend. I was planning on also doing an Executive Email Carpet Bomb, as comsumerist.com calls it. http://consumerist.com/consumer/leaks/contact-information-for-directors-of-time-warner-cable-san-diego-division-303312.php


----------



## szurlo

Well, for anyone interested, I just spent an hour sitting in front of my SA 8300HD while in diagnostic mode watching the SDV/Broadcast attribute change as I scrolled through the channels I get in Columbia, SC. Following is a list of what the 8300 said were SDV. Bear in mind that this is only the channels I get, so there are probably pay channels etc that are also SDV.

100	PBS Kids Sprout
101	The Disney Channel
107	Nicktoons Network
109	G4
119	Fox Reality Channel
126	Fine Living
127	Sleuth
129	Fuse Network
138	TV One
143	Bloomberg Television
145	Fox Business Network
146	LOGO
151	Speed
160	ESPNU
161	ESPN Classic
163	Peachtree TV
169	DayStar Television Network
171	Flix
173	Sundance Channel
187	Azteca America
189	Independent Film Channel
190	Encore	
191	Encore(West)
192	Encore Wam!
198	Fox Movie Channel
352	DISNE
359	HGTV
361	fitTV
367	CSPN2
813	Special Events HD
814	Special Events HD
833	TLC HD
834	HGTV HD
835	Food Network GD
836	LMNHD
837	History HD
838	TBS HD
839	CNN HD
841	Palladia
842	A&E HD
843	The Golf Channel
844	National Geographic Channel
846	Discovery Channel HD
847	Disney HD
848	Science Channel HD
849	Animal Planet HD
850	ABC Family HD
851	Planet Green HD
852	Bio HD
940	MGM HD
945	Universal HD
951	ESPN2 HD
952	ESPNU HD
953	ESPNNEWS HD
954	Speed HD
955	Versus HD
1116	Shopping Plus
1118	Access TV/Shopping
1119	ontv4u
1120	American Auctions
1121	Hollywood Celebrity Products
1122	Celebrity Products
1123	TV Superstore
1124	Cornerstone
1125	GEMS TV


----------



## calitivo

TWC in Los Angeles just added about 25 HD channels. Discovery, Golf, ESPN News, HGTV, Food, Disney, Family, TLC, A&E, History, NatGeo, USA, Bravo, SciFi, CNBC, Travel, FX, Science, Fox News, Fox Biz, Versus, Animal Planet. Not bad.


----------



## csrx

There is no channel guide data for the new HD lineup in Northern Manhattan (NYC). 
I checked the zap2it website and they don't have listings for the new channels, so I contacted them and reported the lineup discrepancy. I hope they update it soon so my TiVo can schedule recordings for these new channels.


----------



## EmmettC

So where are these 30+ new high-def channels that we were promised by Time Warner by the end of the year? Don't see anything anywhere in the NYC area... Could it be beacause they don't have the tuning adaptors ready for us? I also see that Tivo has replaced Showtime-HD with the "Golf Channel" yet, it's still broadcasting Showtime....


----------



## jmaditto

Some of those are not SDV. I checked 101 - 117 and can view without issue. Not sure of the others but I suspect most in the 100s are not SDV.



szurlo said:


> Well, for anyone interested, I just spent an hour sitting in front of my SA 8300HD while in diagnostic mode watching the SDV/Broadcast attribute change as I scrolled through the channels I get in Columbia, SC. Following is a list of what the 8300 said were SDV. Bear in mind that this is only the channels I get, so there are probably pay channels etc that are also SDV.
> 
> 100	PBS Kids Sprout
> 101	The Disney Channel
> 107	Nicktoons Network
> 109	G4
> 119	Fox Reality Channel
> 126	Fine Living
> 127	Sleuth
> 129	Fuse Network
> 138	TV One
> 143	Bloomberg Television
> 145	Fox Business Network
> 146	LOGO
> 151	Speed
> 160	ESPNU
> 161	ESPN Classic
> 163	Peachtree TV
> 169	DayStar Television Network
> 171	Flix
> 173	Sundance Channel
> 187	Azteca America
> 189	Independent Film Channel
> 190	Encore
> 191	Encore(West)
> 192	Encore Wam!
> 198	Fox Movie Channel
> 352	DISNE
> 359	HGTV
> 361	fitTV
> 367	CSPN2
> 813	Special Events HD
> 814	Special Events HD
> 833	TLC HD
> 834	HGTV HD
> 835	Food Network GD
> 836	LMNHD
> 837	History HD
> 838	TBS HD
> 839	CNN HD
> 841	Palladia
> 842	A&E HD
> 843	The Golf Channel
> 844	National Geographic Channel
> 846	Discovery Channel HD
> 847	Disney HD
> 848	Science Channel HD
> 849	Animal Planet HD
> 850	ABC Family HD
> 851	Planet Green HD
> 852	Bio HD
> 940	MGM HD
> 945	Universal HD
> 951	ESPN2 HD
> 952	ESPNU HD
> 953	ESPNNEWS HD
> 954	Speed HD
> 955	Versus HD
> 1116	Shopping Plus
> 1118	Access TV/Shopping
> 1119	ontv4u
> 1120	American Auctions
> 1121	Hollywood Celebrity Products
> 1122	Celebrity Products
> 1123	TV Superstore
> 1124	Cornerstone
> 1125	GEMS TV


----------



## FMNY

EmmettC said:


> So where are these 30+ new high-def channels that we were promised by Time Warner by the end of the year? Don't see anything anywhere in the NYC area... Could it be beacause they don't have the tuning adaptors ready for us? I also see that Tivo has replaced Showtime-HD with the "Golf Channel" yet, it's still broadcasting Showtime....


I've got them. TWC Northern Manhattan here. It's way more than 30 new HD channels. Now almost every SD channel on channels 1-60 are available in HD on channels 701-760. They also added a ton of HD premium channels on channels 651-682. Unfortunately there's no guide info for the premium channels yet but they are there.


----------



## dwgsp

My tuning adaptor arrived in the mail today. It was delivered by UPS, and the box included the TA, a power cable, and a USB cable. It did not include a coax cable to connect it to the Tivo, but no problem (I have lots of them . Also included were three install instruction sheets (from TWC, Tivo, and Cisco) as well as a personalized invoice.

I plan to try to do the install later this evening. The instructions mostly deal with hooking up the hardware. A short set of troubleshooting tips indicate that it may be necessary to power off/on the TA.

Since the box had obviously been packed at the local TWC office, I am hopeful that they took care of any required initialization, etc. We'll see...

/Don


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> Some of those are not SDV. I checked 101 - 117 and can view without issue. Not sure of the others but I suspect most in the 100s are not SDV.


Won't you get the channel if someone in your area is currently watching it? Doesnt SDV send the channel to an entire "node" or whatever the terminology is when one user requests it?
Take a look at the screen shots attached. (sorry for the horrible quality) They are from the SDV session diag screen on the SA 8300HD. One is for channel 101 and the other is for 78. Look at the value in the third line of data on the left side. I was under the impression that if that value was "Switched" it was an SDV channel.


----------



## AgentMunroe

Initial impression on the TW Rochester Tuning Adapter: not working.

The TiVo sees it just fine, but it doesn't actually seem to be tuning any channels just yet. I tried using the automated system to send a "hit" to the box, but that didn't work either. Going to attempt calling Time Warner now and see what happens...


----------



## AgentMunroe

So I supposedly talked to an "SDV specialist". Our conversation basically consisted of him asking me to change the channel twice, then throwing up his hands and scheduling an appointment for tomorrow. 

I'm going to keep playing around with combinations of rebooting the boxes involved... see if that does anything.


----------



## ultrarunner

Ok, I'm over here at the moderators suggestion. Got the TA hooked up here in Rochester, no problems. Was able to get to channel guide but was still missing a bunch of the HD channels. Been on the phone for the last hour with TWC trying to sort it out. And for the last 20 minutes I can't get back to even a cable broadcast.


----------



## AgentMunroe

ultrarunner said:


> Ok, I'm over here at the moderators suggestion. Got the TA hooked up here in Rochester, no problems. Was able to get to channel guide but was still missing a bunch of the HD channels. Been on the phone for the last hour with TWC trying to sort it out. And for the last 20 minutes I can't get back to even a cable broadcast.


Interesting. I just rebooted my TiVo and the same thing happened to me.

One thing I notice: if I go to the Tuning Adapter/CableCARD tests, mine says "No channels available."

EDIT: Sure enough, unplugging the USB cord from the TA makes my channels mysteriously reappear.

Whatever channel tuning mapping it's getting, it's clearly very wrong.


----------



## ultrarunner

BREAKING NEWS FOLKS.....

After scheduling a service call, and getting off the phone, my Level 3 tech called me back to let me know that he had made a couple of calls....

And get this...

According to this tech, Tivo's most recent software update...version 11.xxxxxxx is NOT compatible with the tuning adapter! 

Nice!

Service call was canceled and the Tech said "we'll be in touch".

Stay tuned, so to speak, here in Rochester!


----------



## AgentMunroe

ultrarunner said:


> According to this tech, Tivo's most recent software update...version 11.xxxxxxx is NOT compatible with the tuning adapter!
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Service call was canceled and the Tech said "we'll be in touch".
> 
> Stay tuned, so to speak, here in Rochester!


Uhm. It might have some minor issues, but I think the TWC Austin folks are getting it to work fine on 11.0.

In other words, I don't believe them. 

I still have an appointment scheduled for tomorrow, so... I'm sticking with it.

I also have one, maybe two friends who are going to try there's, so we'll see...


----------



## ultrarunner

Well, I'm skeptical as well...soooo...I pulled out a spare CableCard, and put it in the Tivo, and I'm back on the horn waiting for Level 3 to re-authorize the this cable card.
stby....


----------



## emmpee

In Roch with my tuning adapter as well, am having the same issues as you guys (Tivo "sees" the tuning adapter, but just grey screens on all SDV channels).

Keep us updated with what you guys hear


----------



## dwgsp

emmpee said:


> In Roch with my tuning adapter as well, am having the same issues as you guys (Tivo "sees" the tuning adapter, but just grey screens on all SDV channels).


Hmm... Maybe I should wait before attempting to install mine...

Out of curiosity - what are the lights on the TA doing? Can you still watch the non-SDV channels?

Tnx,
/Don


----------



## SCSIRAID

dwgsp said:


> My tuning adaptor arrived in the mail today. It was delivered by UPS, and the box included the TA, a power cable, and a USB cable. It did not include a coax cable to connect it to the Tivo, but no problem (I have lots of them . Also included were three install instruction sheets (from TWC, Tivo, and Cisco) as well as a personalized invoice.
> 
> I plan to try to do the install later this evening. The instructions mostly deal with hooking up the hardware. A short set of troubleshooting tips indicate that it may be necessary to power off/on the TA.
> 
> Since the box had obviously been packed at the local TWC office, I am hopeful that they took care of any required initialization, etc. We'll see...
> 
> /Don


Perhaps you could scan those instruction sheets and post them?


----------



## dwgsp

SCSIRAID said:


> Perhaps you could scan those instruction sheets and post them?


Not tonight, but maybe from work tomorrow. Do you have someplace where I could post the PDFs?

/Don


----------



## SCSIRAID

dwgsp said:


> Not tonight, but maybe from work tomorrow. Do you have someplace where I could post the PDFs?
> 
> /Don


You can attach them right here in the forum in your post....

There is a button at the bottom of the post page that says 'manage attachments'.

Or if you prefer, send em to me via email and I will post them. PM Sent.


----------



## cableguy763

Just curious about those in Rochester. Go into the dvr diags and scroll all the way to the bottom. Under the ta there at the bottom are you getting "operational, ready, yes"? Also, have you tried first unplugging the usb cable and then putting it back in to reaccess the channel maps and then lastly rebooting the tivo if that didn't fix it?


----------



## ChileHead

ultrarunner said:


> BREAKING NEWS FOLKS.....
> 
> After scheduling a service call, and getting off the phone, my Level 3 tech called me back to let me know that he had made a couple of calls....
> 
> And get this...
> 
> According to this tech, Tivo's most recent software update...version 11.xxxxxxx is NOT compatible with the tuning adapter!
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Service call was canceled and the Tech said "we'll be in touch".
> 
> Stay tuned, so to speak, here in Rochester!


They just told me the same thing.


----------



## nathos

My setup here in Rochester is slightly more functional than AgentMunroe's.

I can tune in all my channels that were working prior to installing the adapter, even after a TiVo restart. Also, my standard def channels now appear to be tuning via digital simulcast -- new recordings do not have a quality listed, and the channels take a moment to tune in.

Unfortunately, I still can't tune any HD channels that I couldn't receive before (such as Universal HD or Food Network HD).

I checked the DVR diags, and I do have "Operational, Ready, Yes" listed under the TA.


----------



## dwgsp

emmpee said:


> In Roch with my tuning adapter as well, am having the same issues as you guys (Tivo "sees" the tuning adapter, but just grey screens on all SDV channels).


Did you happen to try this procedure?

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...ablecards/Tuning_Adapter_troubleshooting.html

/Don


----------



## nathos

dwgsp said:


> Did you happen to try this procedure?
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...ablecards/Tuning_Adapter_troubleshooting.html


Changing the channels doesn't seem to do anything...I still get black screens for the SDV HD channels.


----------



## emmpee

dwgsp said:


> Did you happen to try this procedure?
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...ablecards/Tuning_Adapter_troubleshooting.html
> 
> /Don


Thanks for the link... just tried it, it does not work for me unfortunately.


----------



## adam3914

I just got my TWC Rochester tuning adapter and it doesn't work either. I have an HD tivo with v11 software. It says connected but i don't get and sdv channels.


----------



## m_jonis

nathos said:


> My setup here in Rochester is slightly more functional than AgentMunroe's.
> 
> I can tune in all my channels that were working prior to installing the adapter, even after a TiVo restart. Also, my standard def channels now appear to be tuning via digital simulcast -- new recordings do not have a quality listed, and the channels take a moment to tune in.
> 
> Unfortunately, I still can't tune any HD channels that I couldn't receive before (such as Universal HD or Food Network HD).
> 
> I checked the DVR diags, and I do have "Operational, Ready, Yes" listed under the TA.


Digital simulcast is a two-edged sword. Here in Albany, TW has set ALL channels to copy once (CCI=1 I think). Including the "analog" local stations that are digitally simulcast. The ONLY channels we can transfer via Tivo To Go are the 6 local broadcast HD channels. That's it.


----------



## AgentMunroe

Hrm. Well, I could've sworn earlier tonight I had a solid green light on the TA and something other than "Not Available" and "Initializing" for the DVR Diagnostics.

Right now, that's all I seem to be getting though. I actually just had the TiVo reset itself from me unplugging/replugging the TA.

Not sure anything else is going to happen right now - I'm off to bed. As far as I know, my tech appointment is still on for tomorrow, not that it's going to do anything. Perhaps I'll play around more in the morning and call in to try and get someone higher up the ladder.


----------



## jgruiz

Well, I have had the same experience as others with the TA in Rochester,NY. The Tivo recognizes the adapter, the adapter has a solid light, but I can only tune the same channels I was able to tune before and I cannot tune any of the switched channels. I am calling support right now to see what they say.


----------



## bgolub

TiVo HD owner in Rochester. Got my TA yesterday same issue as everyone else. I can tune all the channels I used to get just fine but get nothing new. Diagnostics show everything in the TA is ready.

I called Time Warner and they said it is an issue with the TA software *not* TiVo but they have no ETA.


----------



## csrx

csrx said:


> There is no channel guide data for the new HD lineup in Northern Manhattan (NYC).
> I checked the zap2it website and they don't have listings for the new channels, so I contacted them and reported the lineup discrepancy. I hope they update it soon so my TiVo can schedule recordings for these new channels.


They fixed this real fast. Last night I forced a connection and all the Guide data downloaded to my Tivos.


----------



## jgruiz

I just called TW Rochester to report my problem with the TA adapter the tech on the line did something on his end and my TA adapter is working now, I can tune SDV channels now !!!!


----------



## EmmettC

FMNY said:


> I've got them. TWC Northern Manhattan here. It's way more than 30 new HD channels. Now almost every SD channel on channels 1-60 are available in HD on channels 701-760. They also added a ton of HD premium channels on channels 651-682. Unfortunately there's no guide info for the premium channels yet but they are there.


Okay, so I've got all my channels now:up:.... Very happy!! (though there's still nothing on to watch!) My next question, how is TWCNYC able to do this without the tuning adapter?


----------



## bgolub

jgruiz said:


> I just called TW Rochester to report my problem with the TA adapter the tech on the line did something on his end and my TA adapter is working now, I can tune SDV channels now !!!!


What did you ask? I just tried and they couldn't help me.


----------



## jgruiz

bgolub said:


> What did you ask? I'm going to try now.


Nothing in particular I just told the tech that had installed the TA and I couldn't tune SDV channels still, he asked me which specific channel numbers, put me on hold for a couple of minutes, when he came back on the line he asked me to test again specific channel numbers, he did something, more testing and after that they started working.

One thing I did noticed afterward is that it seems I can only tune SDV channels with one of the Tivo tuners only, but I am not 100% sure about that, my wife is watching TV right now and can't verify.


----------



## Regulator

jgruiz said:


> Nothing in particular I just told the tech that had installed the TA and I couldn't tune SDV channels still, he asked me which specific channel numbers, put me on hold for a couple of minutes, when he came back on the line he asked me to test again specific channel numbers, he did something, more testing and after that they started working.
> 
> One thing I did noticed afterward is that it seems I can only tune SDV channels with one of the Tivo tuners only, but I am not 100% sure about that, my wife is watching TV right now and can't verify.


I am in Rochester too and can only see SDV channels with one of the tuners. The tuner that cannot see SDV is CableCard #1 and it has never had a status of Ready in CableCard Diagnostics so I am wondering if that is part of the issue. It worked ok for non-SDV channels, but with the TA it can't see any SDV channels and actually lost the ability to see some of the non-SDV channels. Weird... TW is coming out tomorrow morning with a spare CableCard and TA.....


----------



## jgruiz

Regulator said:


> I am in Rochester too and can only see SDV channels with one of the tuners. The tuner that cannot see SDV is CableCard #1 and it has never had a status of Ready in CableCard Diagnostics so I am wondering if that is part of the issue. It worked ok for non-SDV channels, but with the TA it can't see any SDV channels and actually lost the ability to see some of the non-SDV channels. Weird... TW is coming out tomorrow morning with a spare CableCard and TA.....


I don't think mine is the same issue, if you have two cablecards, I assume you have a Series3. I have a Tivo HD with a single Mcard. I will do more testing as soon as the wife is done watching TV and report what I see exactly.


----------



## jgruiz

Well, after the good news earlier, now I have bad news to report . I was able to tune the SDV channels earlier, but now I am not able to. I called TW Rochester again and they tried sending a reset to the TA and the cablecard, the tech said that fixed the problem for another person, but that didn't work for me. The tech was very honest saying that he didn't know what else to do, so I told him I was going to try and call them again in a couple of days to see if they have any other ideas.


----------



## ultrarunner

Thanks for the Rochester updates. I'm going to hook mine up again today and see what happens. 

By the way, I have the series 3 Tivo and TWC provided the SA multi-stream cable card, so I am running just that card in slot 1.

Ultra


----------



## Regulator

From what I understand the Series3 needs two cable cards to support two tuner recording even though the individual M-cards support two tuners. So if you have only one card installed you should only be able to record only one show at a time. I am recording so much now, I could use a third tuner or another Tivo!


----------



## jgruiz

ultrarunner said:


> Thanks for the Rochester updates. I'm going to hook mine up again today and see what happens.
> 
> By the way, I have the series 3 Tivo and TWC provided the SA multi-stream cable card, so I am running just that card in slot 1.
> 
> Ultra


This is strange, I think all Series 3 Tivos require two cable cards to operate in dual tuner mode, even if you use M-cards you still need two. As far as I know only the Tivo HD supports using only one M-card.


----------



## dwgsp

As requested, here are PDFs containing scans of two (out of three) of the documents that were included in the TA box that was mailed to TWC Rochester, NY customers.

I also scanned the STA1520 Quick Reference Guide, but the PDF is too large to attach here. Since I don't really want to email it to lots of folks, does anyone has access to a server where it could be posted?

I am posting these for informational purposes - they are not particularly helpful if you are looking for details about the TA.


----------



## ultrarunner

jgruiz said:


> This is strange, I think all Series 3 Tivos require two cable cards to operate in dual tuner mode, even if you use M-cards you still need two. As far as I know only the Tivo HD supports using only one M-card.


I was told only one card needed in slot one when using a multi-stream card, and this has been my setup up since early summer and seems to work fine.

Anyway, here is my update...

I started from scratch with all boxes off and reconnected the cable from the street to the TA, then from the TA to the Tivo CABLE connector.

Supplied power to the TA
Supplied power to the Tivo

Tivo rebooted in 5 minutes or so and I had a cable feed.

As cableguy suggested, I went to dvr diagnostics and it showed "Operational Ready'

I then went to TA channel scan setup and scrolled through EVERY channel in the lineup and EVERY channel tuned (that I subscribe to) with the exception of HD 1044, 1050, 1051, 1054, 1059, 1064 and 1069.

Some of those might be part of a package also, I didn't look carefully.

I then exited the TA channel tuning setup and returned to my menu guide and I'm off to the races!

All tuned normally, in addition to switching over to the other tuner on the few channels that I tried that on.

So, as far as I can tell, I'm up and running with the exception of the above channels that I'll look in to later.

Ultra--


----------



## jgruiz

ultrarunner said:


> I then went to TA channel scan setup and scrolled through EVERY channel in the lineup and EVERY channel tuned (that I subscribe to) with the exception of HD 1044, 1050, 1051, 1054, 1059, 1064 and 1069.
> 
> Some of those might be part of a package also, I didn't look carefully.
> Ultra--


Congratulations Ultra ... channels 1044 and 1059 are part of the Sports HD package; channels 1050, 1051, 1054 and 1069 are part of the HD Tier Package; and channel 1064 is Cinemax HD


----------



## jhz

Installed the TA, went through all of the various power up sequences - all ended up not being able to tune in the SDV channels. The DVR diagnostics indicate "operational ready", the Tuning Adapter diagnostics indicate "all ready". All of the non-SDV channels tune in correctly. 

I called TW customer support. As others have indicated, they indicated a problem with Tivo Version 11.xx software. Apparently this only has a problem with Tivo's that have "the cablecard in front" - basically Tivo HD. Tivo Series 3 units apparently are working. She said it should be quick to get fixed (indicated the next day or two) - but didn't really seem to have anything behind this opinion.

jhz


----------



## davekilpatrick

I called TWC after I could only receive 1022 and 1057. She sent some signal and then I was working. After only 20 seconds the tuning adapter reset and I wasn't able to view anything. I spent an hour on the phone with another service rep, resetting the TA and whatnot.

He set up a service call but then called back to cancel saying it was a version 11 issue of the tivo software and that it only affected tivos with the front slots for the cablecard. HE said they had a few channels fixed but were waiting to fix all of them to release an update.


----------



## ultrarunner

My series 3 is a front-slot unit. Maybe, and I stress the "maybe", that it's maybe only "certain" front slot Tivo's. So far all is still working fine.


----------



## rexer99

I asked TWC in Columbia for a list of the channels they had switched to SDV. My request was quickly and politely denied. The denial was attached as an exhibit to my complaint filed with the FCC. No response from them yet.


----------



## m_jonis

davekilpatrick said:


> I called TWC after I could only receive 1022 and 1057. She sent some signal and then I was working. After only 20 seconds the tuning adapter reset and I wasn't able to view anything. I spent an hour on the phone with another service rep, resetting the TA and whatnot.
> 
> He set up a service call but then called back to cancel saying it was a version 11 issue of the tivo software and that it only affected tivos with the front slots for the cablecard. HE said they had a few channels fixed but were waiting to fix all of them to release an update.


Apparently TW hasn't been working "closely" with Tivo to develop said adapter. Something like this should've shown up in testing/development.

If that's the case, sounds like the TivoHd units are going to have problems. Which means having to wait even longer for a fix.

Rats


----------



## SCSIRAID

m_jonis said:


> Apparently TW hasn't been working "closely" with Tivo to develop said adapter. Something like this should've shown up in testing/development.
> 
> If that's the case, sounds like the TivoHd units are going to have problems. Which means having to wait even longer for a fix.
> 
> Rats


Well... the Austin thread has TA's working fine with TiVo... so I expect the problem lies with TWC.


----------



## nathos

My Series3 has two CableCard slots on the back, and I cannot tune in SDV HD channels. Sounds like more BS from Time Warner.


----------



## ChileHead

I called TiVo tonight and they didn't know of any problem as TW told me. So I called TW back and they did something on their end with my account, I plugged the adapter back in, and I seem to be up and running with SDV now (although a few channels don't seem to show.)


----------



## Regulator

I am in Rochester, NY and have a Series3 Tivo (two cable cards in back). TW just left and after 2 hours all is working as it should with the tuning adapter and two cablecards. It took numerous calls by the techs to TW for hits and I also called the Tivo cablecard hotline to go through steps of checking my cablecards. I turns out they were not properly activated! They would work fine for non-SDV but not for SDV or encrypted channels . If you are having trouble getting your tuning adapter to work, I highly recommend calling the Tivo cablecard hotline and have them run through some diag screens to make sure your card(s) are activated properly.
Phone number: 866-986-8486
Hours of operation:
Monday - Sunday
6:00 AM - 9:00 PM Pacific


The techs ended up swapping out both cable cards, calling in to activate them, and after a crucial Restart, the channels loaded and everything works fine. This was all with the tuning adapter attached and turned on. Best of luck to everyone out there. It can work!


----------



## mulveyr

Regulator said:


> I am in Rochester, NY and have a Series3 Tivo (two cable cards in back). TW just left and after 2 hours all is working as it should with the tuning adapter and two cablecards. It took numerous calls by the techs to TW for hits and I also called the Tivo cablecard hotline to go through steps of checking my cablecards. I turns out they were not properly activated! They would work fine for non-SDV but not for SDV or encrypted channels . If you are having trouble getting your tuning adapter to work, I highly recommend calling the Tivo cablecard hotline and have them run through some diag screens to make sure your card(s) are activated properly.
> Phone number: 866-986-8486
> Hours of operation:
> Monday - Sunday
> 6:00 AM - 9:00 PM Pacific
> 
> The techs ended up swapping out both cable cards, calling in to activate them, and after a crucial Restart, the channels loaded and everything works fine. This was all with the tuning adapter attached and turned on. Best of luck to everyone out there. It can work!


Boy, I'd love to know who you talked to.

We've got two problems: Cablecard 2 keeps popping up 161-52 errors ( even without the TA connected ), and the TA was giving the 8 blinks.

I got on hold with the TW folks, and actually had a semi-competent tech. He sent a reauthorization signal to the TA, and now I have a steady LED.

Problem is, with the TA on, the Tivo HD can't tune ANY channels at all. He swore up and down that there's still a software issue on both the Tivo and TA's, and that it's going to take "some time" before they play nicely together.

Guess we'll see what happens when they come out on Monday to deal with the flaky #2 card.


----------



## AgentMunroe

*sigh*

I actually talked to some helpful people on the phone this morning, yesterday morning and Thursday. But at this point, they don't seem to want to talk to me at all...

So Time Warner swears up and down that they've talked to TiVo, that there's a problem with version 11 and Tuning Adapters, that it manifests itself differently with different TiVos and that we (TiVo folks) need to wait for an update to come through. Supposedly they're even planning on doing mass calls to keep people updated. I had a tech come out, but he didn't have a TA or any CableCARDs, and didn't do much beyond check the signal on the line and call in and be told the version 11 story.

I've also talked to someone at the TiVo CableCARD hotline, and they have claim to have no known issues that would suggest that 11.0 has any problems. They suggested I swap out the Tuning Adapter... but TW is very reluctant to do this until this supposed TiVo update comes through and they're sure it's not a software problem.

I'm not really sure who or what to believe at this point, but at this point I'm giving up on trying to get the thing working for a few days until more info comes out. Either TW is flat-out delusional or the TiVo customer support reps don't have the latest info, and neither is conducive to making it work at the moment.


----------



## emmpee

AgentMunroe said:


> at this point I'm giving up on trying to get the thing working for a few days until more info comes out.


Same...



> Either TW is flat-out delusional or the TiVo customer support reps don't have the latest info, and neither is conducive to making it work at the moment.


My money's on the former.


----------



## dwgsp

AgentMunroe said:


> I'm not really sure who or what to believe at this point, but at this point I'm giving up on trying to get the thing working for a few days until more info comes out. Either TW is flat-out delusional or the TiVo customer support reps don't have the latest info, and neither is conducive to making it work at the moment.


My guess is that there are folks at TW and/or Tivo actively working on the problem, and they know what the root cause is, but since we don't get to talk directly to them we're all getting second hand information. Unless someone has a direct line into the technical teams (not the technical support teams) we're not going to get any useful information until after the problem has been resolved.

But the good news is that we have TAs, which is a step in the right direction even if they are not working at the moment.

/Don


----------



## gbusler

Just reporting in.

I'm in Rochester, NY and have an original Series3 Tivo with two CableCards in the back, running the 11.0 release of software. Pretty much had the same problems that most people have been having. Green LED on the TA with the Tivo reporting "Operational Ready Yes" in DVR Diagnostics. No SDV channels were viewable.

Friday night the TA's green LED started blinking so had no choice but to call Time Warner to see if they could help.

Talked to two techs at Time Warner and after various attempts at trying to get the green light to stop blinking I ended up with a service appointment scheduled for Sunday. After spending that much time looking at the blinking light finally figured out that it was blinking 8 time and pausing and then repeating.

That led me to the following web page.

hxxp://www.fuka.com/~kent/tivo-s3-twc-austin.html

Looks like the folks down in Austin have had a lot of the problems that we've been seeing. My 8 blinks meant that the TA wasn't authorized on the Time Warner newtork. Using Time Warner's local number I was able to send a re-authorization request to the TA. Didn't have much hope since that's what the techs were trying to do but heck might as well give it a shot. Well the re-authorization took.

Green LED stopped blinking and Tivo reports "Operational Ready Yes" same as when this whole thing started. EXCEPT now I have all of the SDV channels available. So things are working correctly.

Thanks Kent from Austin for the very useful webpage.


----------



## jhz

Still no love from TW Rochester with getting the SDV channels tuned in. Called again - they indicated that they are still working on the problem, and there is nothing they can do for me. Was looking forward to finally getting some value from the HD Tier that I have been paying for... Too bad there isn't any FIOS here yet.

JHZ


----------



## dwgsp

I tried some more channels this afternoon, and noticed that a few that I could not tune this morning are now working. But I am still not getting the full compliment of SDV channels on my TivoHD with an M-Card. So maybe they are making some (slow) progress.

/Don


----------



## jhz

Don - Can you give some examples of channels you are getting now?

JHZ


----------



## dwgsp

jhz said:


> Can you give some examples of channels you are getting now?


Quick answer: 122, 449, 1018, 1049, etc.

Yesterday morning I didn't have any SDV channels working, but by yesterday afternoon a few had started to work, and this morning I have still more working. But there are still many that still do not work.

I am pretty optimistic that this positive trend will continue over the next few days.

/Don


----------



## jmaditto

szurlo said:


> Won't you get the channel if someone in your area is currently watching it? Doesnt SDV send the channel to an entire "node" or whatever the terminology is when one user requests it?
> Take a look at the screen shots attached. (sorry for the horrible quality) They are from the SDV session diag screen on the SA 8300HD. One is for channel 101 and the other is for 78. Look at the value in the third line of data on the left side. I was under the impression that if that value was "Switched" it was an SDV channel.


That is not accurate. Go into the service menu and then page backwards. It is either the last page or second to the last page where you will see SDV frequency information for SDV channels. Just go to ESPN2 which is SDV for sure and see what you get. Then compare it to Theater (845) which is not SDV and you will see nothing. Then you know it is accurate. I'm doing this from memory so I might be off a bit. Glad to find another local on the board.


----------



## Regulator

UPDATE: Everything was working 100 &#37; on Saturday late morning after a 2 hour TW visit. 6 hours after that the tuner stopped working and I could view no SDV channels at all. After numerous more calls, initializations, hits, etc. it is still not working. In tuning adapter diagnostics, the page after where the RF-MAC address is listed, my adapter says "Not initialized". It is supposed to say something like "QAM 256" but no amount of hits seem to help. TW is scheduled for another visit this afternoon. Sigh.......


In Fairport with a Series 3 (2 cablecards in back)


----------



## szurlo

jmaditto said:


> That is not accurate. Go into the service menu and then page backwards. It is either the last page or second to the last page where you will see SDV frequency information for SDV channels. Just go to ESPN2 which is SDV for sure and see what you get. Then compare it to Theater (845) which is not SDV and you will see nothing. Then you know it is accurate. I'm doing this from memory so I might be off a bit. Glad to find another local on the board.


That's the screen I'm using. It's the second to the last screen in the diags and is titled "SDV Session Info". I just used it to test the two channels you suggested. For ESPN2 it says "SamSvcld/Type=2019/Switched" and for "SDV Freq" is says 747 MHZ. For channel 845 it says "SamSvcld/Type=2149/Broadcast" and "SDV Freq=0". That is the information I used to build the list I posted.
Ditto on finding another local. Especially one that appears to have a TWC engineer they can ping


----------



## emmpee

Here in RochNY again...

Sometime in the last 12 hours or so, all (?) of my SDV channels started working. Not sure how/why, but I'm happy. 

The only HD channels I'm not getting:
1017 (seems to be duplicated on 1025 anyway?)
1044 / 1059 (sports pack?)


----------



## KeithB

Charlotte NC - TWC supplies S-cards, my front-slot TiVo HD will require two. I've already received the 11.x software from TiVo. Wish me luck...


----------



## Regulator

YET ANOTHER UPDATE from TIVO 3 in Fairport :
Just had my second TW visit since receiving the Tuning Adapter and now everything is working again. It looks like the TA wasn't the problem---more the cablecards. The guy got a Level 3 support guy on the phone and he re-initialized my cards. Before the initialize I had EMMs processed = 0 on both cards in the CA diag screen. After the initialize, EMMs processed = 10. Then everything worked. For now.....


----------



## mulveyr

emmpee said:


> Here in RochNY again...
> 
> Sometime in the last 12 hours or so, all (?) of my SDV channels started working. Not sure how/why, but I'm happy.
> 
> The only HD channels I'm not getting:
> 1017 (seems to be duplicated on 1025 anyway?)
> 1044 / 1059 (sports pack?)


Finally, mine too!

The tech came out this morning to replace my bad cablecard on my HD box. After he left, I realized that the new card was a multistream card, and he had put it in slot 2.

I called up TW and asked them to re-pair the card to slot 1. After they did so, the tech mentioned that he had heard that the problems with the TA should be fixed. He had me put the Tivo into standby and then take it out, after which a firmware upgrade was done on the new card. Then I rebooted the TA, and we tested some of the SA channels - 122, 1018, etc.

Now I seem to be getting the full complement of all the channels. Finally!

So, if some manages to get a decent tech, people may actually end up getting a system that works.


----------



## bgolub

Tivo HD owner in Rochester here. I've had the TA since last week but it hasn't been able to tune to any SDV channels. This morning it finally started working.

I called TW, had them re-authorize all of my services, but it still didn't work. Then I turned on/off the TA using the button on the front and now can tune every SDV channel!


----------



## jhz

Mine just started working also! Didn't require a Tivo V11 update - hmmmm... Everything is live. This is GREAT!

JHZ


----------



## jgruiz

Good news in Rochester also. I have a Tivo HD running v11, this morning I saw the post about the cablecard fw update, I put my Tivo on standby and then press the Tivo key and I received the cablecard update (I took 5 mins or so to update), but still after the update I wasn't getting the VSD channels. I called TW and the tech did something at his end and got it to work. Hopefully it will stick this time, TW got it to work once before and stopped working after a day or so.


----------



## AgentMunroe

Hrm. I tried to trigger an update using the standby method mentioned, and didn't get anything - neither did a restart. I assume the gray "This message is being displayed on behalf of your cable provider" screen comes up, with some notice of an update?

I attached my current CableCARD info screen - I'd be curious to know what the new version build date is... considering the version I have dates back to May of 2006 I wouldn't be surprised if they needed some kind of update.

EDIT: OK, picture fixed now.


----------



## jmaditto

szurlo said:


> That's the screen I'm using. It's the second to the last screen in the diags and is titled "SDV Session Info". I just used it to test the two channels you suggested. For ESPN2 it says "SamSvcld/Type=2019/Switched" and for "SDV Freq" is says 747 MHZ. For channel 845 it says "SamSvcld/Type=2149/Broadcast" and "SDV Freq=0". That is the information I used to build the list I posted.
> Ditto on finding another local. Especially one that appears to have a TWC engineer they can ping


No clue now. I checked out 107 and it has a freq for SDV but I can tune it in just fine on my TiVo HD. Strange.

Anyone - any ideas how I might be able to tune a SDV channel? All the others that I know are SDV just show a blank screen.


----------



## dwgsp

I followed the procedure given above to get the cablecard firmware upgrade, but that didn't get me any additional channels. So I called TW, and the Tier II support rep agreed that I am not getting all of the SDV channels. He also determined that I am not receiving all of the non-SDV channels that I am subscribed to. He made some changes to my account and then had me reboot the TA and Tivo, but that did not help. So I have a service call scheduled for tomorrow afternoon.

==sigh==

/Don


----------



## MKREdit

TWCNYC recently added a few new HD channels SCIFI, USA and a few others. It's been about a week and these new channels still do not appear to be on my tivo yet. (I get a black screen) My neighbor who also has Tivo is experiencing the same problem. I do have one TW cable box and the new channels show up there fine. I was wondering if anyone in the NYC area has experienced the same problem?


----------



## SCSIRAID

MKREdit said:


> TWCNYC recently added a few new HD channels SCIFI, USA and a few others. It's been about a week and these new channels still do not appear to be on my tivo yet. (I get a black screen) My neighbor who also has Tivo is experiencing the same problem. I do have one TW cable box and the new channels show up there fine. I was wondering if anyone in the NYC area has experienced the same problem?


More than likely, these channels are SDV and will require a 'tuning adapter' to enable you to view them on TiVo.


----------



## KeithB

KeithB said:


> Charlotte NC - TWC supplies S-cards, my front-slot TiVo HD will require two. I've already received the 11.x software from TiVo. Wish me luck...


Strike one : Monday morning the TWC sales agent promised installation "tomorrow between 8 and 10 am". At 9:45 this morning I called and was told my appointment was scheduled Wednesday morning between 8 and 10. I demanded their $20 "on-time" guarantee, and surprisingly received the credit.

I just wonder what "tomorrow" will bring?


----------



## seggers

I'm gonna post this in a few threads, I'm so happy.

I just got off the phone with Buffalo TW and they are following up on calls for TAs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

He did mention something about Jan/Feb  for an install, but at least the email system worked! 

He asked if I had a TiVo, what model it was and what sw level it had (interestingly, he wanted at least 11).

So they are coming for those of us in WNY! We can finally get rid of that crappy TW DVR! 

Seggers


----------



## dwgsp

dwgsp said:


> ...So I called TW, and the Tier II support rep agreed that I am not getting all of the SDV channels. He also determined that I am not receiving all of the non-SDV channels that I am subscribed to. ... So I have a service call scheduled for tomorrow afternoon.


Good news! I am finally getting all of the channels! I got a call from the TW/Rochester tech who is working the TA issues. It turns out that my account was not configured to receive the digital tier of channels. Once that was corrected, and the cablecard was reinitialized, everything worked.

Note1: TW/Rochester requires that a digital cable box be attached the account before they'll add the digital tier, so they are goping to ship me a box (to store in my closet .

Note2: I had never realized that I was not already receiving all of the non-SDV channels because when I signed up for cablecards TW/Rochester would not supply me a list showing which channels should work without a TA. I asked for a list again today, and again was told that this a list is not available to customers.

Note3: It's interesting that once I received the TA (and they got it working) I was able to receive many of the SDV channels without my account being enabled for the digital tier.

/Don


----------



## jeremyz

MKREdit said:


> TWCNYC recently added a few new HD channels SCIFI, USA and a few others. It's been about a week and these new channels still do not appear to be on my tivo yet. (I get a black screen) My neighbor who also has Tivo is experiencing the same problem. I do have one TW cable box and the new channels show up there fine. I was wondering if anyone in the NYC area has experienced the same problem?


Nope, but in the last week I've lost most of my TWCNYC channels - I only get a dozen or two. I'm pretty sure that your issue is not SDV, but rather incompetence on the part of TWC.


----------



## AgentMunroe

OK - I talked to Time Warner and ran through a bunch of (what seemed to be) basic diagnostic stuff... they reinitialized the box as one of the first things they did, but that didn't seem to do anything. About an hour later, he had me unplug/replug the USB cable, and about 5 minutes later the TA started working - I get all of my SDV channels now.


----------



## ShaneF

seggers said:


> I'm gonna post this in a few threads, I'm so happy.
> 
> I just got off the phone with Buffalo TW and they are following up on calls for TAs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He did mention something about Jan/Feb  for an install, but at least the email system worked!
> 
> He asked if I had a TiVo, what model it was and what sw level it had (interestingly, he wanted at least 11).
> 
> So they are coming for those of us in WNY! We can finally get rid of that crappy TW DVR!
> 
> Seggers


I had a call on my cell yesterday and I recognized the TW phone number. Unfortunately I was in a meeting and couldn't answer it. I called back later to inquire about the call and of course the CSR had no idea why I was called. I asked if it might be related to TAs and she didn't know what I was talking about. Hopefully the right person will try calling again today and have some TA news. There might be hope for TW Buffalo yet.


----------



## tgrad

Go Time Warner Buffalo, get me my Tuning Adapter


----------



## MKREdit

jeremyz said:


> Nope, but in the last week I've lost most of my TWCNYC channels - I only get a dozen or two. I'm pretty sure that your issue is not SDV, but rather incompetence on the part of TWC.


I'm inclined to agree with you since the last time they added HD channels for the movie services I didn't have sho2 or hbo2 for a week or so. Do you or anybody know how to bypass the standard tech support to get to upper level support? TWC is scheduling an appointment for 1/2 and I'd really hate to sit around all day waiting for a tech for a problem they cant fix.


----------



## AgentMunroe

My TW Rochester tuning adapter just partially conked out - I was able to tune standard-definition SDV channels (e.g. 119, 120, 122) but not HD ones. Since the last thing the TW rep and I did before the TA started working was replug the USB cable, that's what I did, and that actually did seem to fix things after a few minutes.

Hopefully this won't happen too often...


----------



## KeithB

KeithB said:


> *Strike one* : Monday morning the TWC sales agent promised installation "tomorrow between 8 and 10 am". At 9:45 this morning I called and was told my appointment was scheduled Wednesday morning between 8 and 10. I demanded their $20 "on-time" guarantee, and surprisingly received the credit.
> 
> I just wonder what "tomorrow" will bring?


The contractor called at 7:45 and arrived at 8:00. He had two cards, but they were Scientific Atlanta M-cards, so only one was necessary. It was recognized by the TiVo, retrieved its firmware upgrade successfully, and was authorized. Tuning worked well and digital/HD channels were recognized properly. Until I couldn't tune any of the HD channels I was specifically paying $10 more for each month.

A tech support call explained that TLC, Discovery, NatGeo, etc HD channels were all on switched digital video. And tuning adapters aren't available in Charlotte. *Strike two, TWC.* :down:

Someone else from TWC called back at lunchtime and tried to blame the problem on TiVo not being able to tune SDV. :down: Then they claimed they were working closely with TiVo to resolve the problem. (uh-huh, sure.) And that TiVo would get the tuning adapters to them as quickly as possible. WTF? More lies and disinformation from TWC in Charlotte. They gladly sold me a service they could not provide, then blamed it on TiVo. *STRIKE THREE, TWC.*


----------



## SCSIRAID

KeithB said:


> The contractor called at 7:45 and arrived at 8:00. He had two cards, but they were Scientific Atlanta M-cards, so only one was necessary. It was recognized by the TiVo, retrieved its firmware upgrade successfully, and was authorized. Tuning worked well and digital/HD channels were recognized properly. Until I couldn't tune any of the HD channels I was specifically paying $10 more for each month.
> 
> A tech support call explained that TLC, Discovery, NatGeo, etc HD channels were all on switched digital video. And tuning adapters aren't available in Charlotte. *Strike two, TWC.* :down:
> 
> Someone else from TWC called back at lunchtime and tried to blame the problem on TiVo not being able to tune SDV. :down: Then they claimed they were working closely with TiVo to resolve the problem. (uh-huh, sure.) And that TiVo would get the tuning adapters to them as quickly as possible. WTF? More lies and disinformation from TWC in Charlotte. They gladly sold me a service they could not provide, then blamed it on TiVo. *STRIKE THREE, TWC.*


Sounds like they told pretty close to the truth...... Other than the source of the TA's their statements are correct. Carolinas should get TA's in January.


----------



## cdp1276

AgentMunroe said:


> My TW Rochester tuning adapter just partially conked out - I was able to tune standard-definition SDV channels (e.g. 119, 120, 122) but not HD ones. Since the last thing the TW rep and I did before the TA started working was replug the USB cable, that's what I did, and that actually did seem to fix things after a few minutes.
> 
> Hopefully this won't happen too often...


This happened to me today as well. I just called the special tech line and they rehit my tuning adapter from their side and all came back up fine. My other one has been working fine with no issues.


----------



## KeithB

SCSIRAID said:


> Sounds like they told pretty close to the truth...... Other than the source of the TA's their statements are correct. Carolinas should get TA's in January.


_pretty close to the truth_ isn't good enough when you subscribe and charge a customer for service you're  not currently capable of providing.

The contractor :up: who came out this morning was prompt, courteous, and knowledgeable (regarding the cable card he was installing.)

The sales agent :down: knew I was a TiVo owner, wanted cable card(s), wanted digital HD, and specifically inquired regarding SDV.

The tech support agent :up: knew what the problem was, and I'll give him credit for knowing it. I'll also thank him for removing the digital HD service from my account.

The person who called :down: during lunch time denied TA's had gone out in Rochester or Austin, so he was either deliberately lying or totally uninformed. Neither is acceptable when dealing with an informed customer.


----------



## jeremyz

MKREdit said:


> I'm inclined to agree with you since the last time they added HD channels for the movie services I didn't have sho2 or hbo2 for a week or so. Do you or anybody know how to bypass the standard tech support to get to upper level support? TWC is scheduling an appointment for 1/2 and I'd really hate to sit around all day waiting for a tech for a problem they cant fix.


All my channels are back as of last night, except for FamilyHD, which I don't care about.

I had my service visit today, and the guy swapped the cards. The few channels that were heavily pixillated before are still nasty, but I can avoid those. Hopefully I won't completely lose all the channels again, though.

The only thing I can suggest is that you immediately ask to speak with a supervisor when you call customer service, and make sure that the work request is very clear about what you need. Cynthia White was the very good supervisor who helped me this time, and George Lopez was the guy I dealt with a year ago. They don't know any more than the regular team, but can help manage the process a little better. I've got a relationship with one of the senior-ish execs at TWC, so the public affairs team watches my progress a little more closely, but nobody over there really seems to be a technical expert at this stuff.


----------



## mpastreich

:sigh:

Well ... after being told that plant management was supposed to come out LAST wednesday to fix the signal problem, we suddenly lost most of our channels last night. My wife called and gave them bloody hell (its coming up on a month and a half of trying to get this fixed, along with her staying home from work for two days). After an hour and a half on the phone they gave her an appointment for today. 

This time its my turn to wait home for the tech (this is our third collective day off). He comes in, and starts checking things. I gently walk him through what the previous tech found, and he goes out to check the distribution panel in the hall. After checking it, he says one of the channels is out of band (I think Channel 11 is 16 instead of 10, but I'm not entirely sure what that means  ), and that he needs to call Plant to have them come fix the problem.

It then takes him almost 30 minutes to get Plant on the phone, so he can get a job number from them, only for me to be told they are coming out on the 31st (even though they were supposed to have fixed this last week).

If they can't get this fixed and working soon, then I think its time to run a cost comparison of what I'm paying them, versus OTA (now that digital makes that possible in Manhattan again), and Amazon to supplement for "first run cable" shows (or just wait for syndication).


----------



## dwgsp

cdp1276 said:


> This happened to me today as well. I just called the special tech line and they rehit my tuning adapter from their side and all came back up fine. My other one has been working fine with no issues.


I was told by the TW tech that they are waiting for a TA firmware update (from Cisco) to fix this bug. No ETA, however.

/Don


----------



## ShaneF

ShaneF said:


> I had a call on my cell yesterday and I recognized the TW phone number. Unfortunately I was in a meeting and couldn't answer it. I called back later to inquire about the call and of course the CSR had no idea why I was called. I asked if it might be related to TAs and she didn't know what I was talking about. Hopefully the right person will try calling again today and have some TA news. There might be hope for TW Buffalo yet.


They just called again. They verified that I have a series 3 and that my TiVo has the lastest software. They will call "early next year" to arrange a technician to come out to install it.


----------



## gary325

First, I am finding more and more Rochester people on the forum with a Tivo. If possible, add your location to your profile!

I got that call about the TA and they said they will mail it out. How did your TA arrive? UPSP? Mailbox? Front porch? I want my TA...

I got the call almost two weeks ago. At that time I also scheduled the CC installation (holding off on the CC until the TA arrived) The CC came and got installed. The Tech had a screen on his computer that showed the SDV channels! But no hard copy for me.

Now I am awaiting the TA to get all the HD channels. I also noticed that I lost channels (even 1008, 1010, 1013) the other day. I rebooted the Tivo and all came back. I then scheduled some shows to record into the night on those upper channels (I also get 1030 and ESPNHD with the CC and without the TA). Those ame through OK.

Hoping you have greased the skids for me. When my TA arrives, it should go smoothly!!


----------



## gary325

dwgsp said:


> As requested, here are PDFs containing scans of two (out of three) of the documents that were included in the TA box that was mailed to TWC Rochester, NY customers.
> 
> I also scanned the STA1520 Quick Reference Guide, but the PDF is too large to attach here. Since I don't really want to email it to lots of folks, does anyone has access to a server where it could be posted?
> 
> I am posting these for informational purposes - they are not particularly helpful if you are looking for details about the TA.


Another power adapter!!!:down:

How did your TA arrive at your home? USPS?

How big is it?

Here is the STA1520 Data Guide
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/collateral/video/ps9159/ps9195/ps9828/7013834.pdf


----------



## nathos

All the SDV channels magically started working for me a few days ago (TW Rochester). Everything seems fine, except Cartoon Network HD seems to glitch every few minutes.


----------



## notting

TWC, Raleigh/Durham.

I have a TivoHD with a cablecard installed today. After redoing guided setup, it filled in the channel list and data. While it correctly shows all the channels I do get, and also correctly ignored the analog premium channels, it shows every possible digital channel as available, regardless of whether it's authorized by my package. (Or even available, in the case of SDV).

Is this expected? Is there a fix other than manually editing the channel list?


----------



## SCSIRAID

notting said:


> TWC, Raleigh/Durham.
> 
> I have a TivoHD with a cablecard installed today. After redoing guided setup, it filled in the channel list and data. While it correctly shows all the channels I do get, and also correctly ignored the analog premium channels, it shows every possible digital channel as available, regardless of whether it's authorized by my package. (Or even available, in the case of SDV).
> 
> Is this expected? Is there a fix other than manually editing the channel list?


Yes... that is expected. Go into messages&settings/settings/channels/channel list and uncheck the ones you dont get. You can also designate your 'favorites' and set the guide to favorites mode and you will only see them.


----------



## Fofer

SCSIRAID said:


> Yes... that is expected. Go into messages&settings/settings/channels/channel list and uncheck the ones you dont get. You can also designate your 'favorites' and set the guide to favorites mode and you will only see them.


Isn't that exactly what notting meant when wrote "manually editing the channel list?"


----------



## SCSIRAID

Fofer said:


> Isn't that exactly what notting meant when wrote "manually editing the channel list?"


Probably so.... but I chose to be specific just in case.


----------



## dwgsp

gary325 said:


> How did your TA arrive at your home? USPS?


Delivered by UPS, left on my front porch. It arrived two days after the call from TW/Rochester. If you have been waiting for more than a few days I would suggest that you call TW/Rochester and find out what's going on.



> How big is it?


http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/05/19/hands-on-with-the-cisco-tuning-adapter-sta1520/



> Here is the STA1520 Data Guide
> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/collateral/video/ps9159/ps9195/ps9828/7013834.pdf


Yep, but that's a link to the data sheet, not the Quick Reference Guide.

/Don


----------



## xtoyz

I'm a TWCRochester customer as well. Had our CC installed the day after Xmas (finacee bought the tivo for me). After two techs and a lot of phone calls we found out about the TA. I've got 1008, 1010, and 1013. I also have 1033. None of these come in as HD, none of them will change aspect ratios, and my picture occasionally cuts out. They said this is because of no TA, and that one would be shipped to me. I have allmy regular channels in the mean time though.

So far I'm very happy with my Tivo. I had an old R10 when I had Directv which is what made me ditch the SA DVR for the Tivo in the first place. Hopefully in the next week or so this all works out!

Shawn


----------



## Regulator

nathos said:


> All the SDV channels magically started working for me a few days ago (TW Rochester). Everything seems fine, except Cartoon Network HD seems to glitch every few minutes.


I also get the quick "glitch" (video artifacts and brief audio drop) on several SDV HD stations: most notably on FoxHD. My signal strength is about 90-95 and SNR about 35db. Its annoying but at least the TA is working. I might have to have TW come out and test my cables.


----------



## ziggygt

I bought a HD Tivo for Christmas. Went to Time warner to get the cable card. should have stopped here first. In Milwaukee Wisconsin there is a $40 install fee and $4 per card carge per month. They told be that the the cable card would not recieve any HD channels above 100 because they were encoded to get higher bandwidth. A new card frequency converter is in beta but not available in this area yet. Is TW ********ting me? Does this really work? I wanted to get Netflix through it. Does that work without the Tivo Subscription? I can wait untill TW offers the new card here, but do not want to if the Tvio is a door stop without the service. I got a special price of $199 because I bought a HDTV with it. BB xmas special, so do not want to return it. The Netflix box will cost $100. With my current ReplayTV I am paying $7/month for the service and $7/month for the cable box that it drives. Was just planning to switch over. but cannot do both if I cannot get the channels I want. What is the real scoop?


----------



## gary325

ziggygt said:


> I bought a HD Tivo for Christmas. Went to Time warner to get the cable card. should have stopped here first. In Milwaukee Wisconsin there is a $40 install fee and $4 per card carge per month. They told be that the the cable card would not recieve any HD channels above 100 because they were encoded to get higher bandwidth. A new card frequency converter is in beta but not available in this area yet. Is TW ********ting me? Does this really work? I wanted to get Netflix through it. Does that work without the Tivo Subscription? I can wait untill TW offers the new card here, but do not want to if the Tvio is a door stop without the service. I got a special price of $199 because I bought a HDTV with it. BB xmas special, so do not want to return it. The Netflix box will cost $100. With my current ReplayTV I am paying $7/month for the service and $7/month for the cable box that it drives. Was just planning to switch over. but cannot do both if I cannot get the channels I want. What is the real scoop?


CableCards (CC) are not needed for NetFlix (only a broadband connection). There is a separate thread for NetFlix on this forum.


----------



## ziggygt

gary325 said:


> CableCards (CC) are not needed for NetFlix (only a broadband connection). There is a separate thread for NetFlix on this forum.


I understadn that. Paying $13/month just to get Netflix on the tivo box is not a good plan. Roku looks like a better option. My goal was to get all the HD content available and Netflix. Time warner only supports HD channel that are less than channel 100 on the cable, that is pretty much just the local HD channels. At least this is what the the TW salesman told me. This does not make Tivo HD on Time Warner look like a good setup. Is this correct?


----------



## gary325

ziggygt said:


> I understand that. Paying $13/month just to get Netflix on the tivo box is not a good plan. Roku looks like a better option. My goal was to get all the HD content available and Netflix. Time warner only supports HD channel that are less than channel 100 on the cable, that is pretty much just the local HD channels. At least this is what the the TW salesman told me. This does not make Tivo HD on Time Warner look like a good setup. Is this correct?


What service area? Are you effected by the use of SDV? When is the Tuning Adapter scheduled to be deployed in your area?
You always have the luxury of OTA (over the air) for HD for free!
I understand that you are paying the Tivo subscription fee as well.
Time Warner has been dragging their feet on CC and Tivo.
Best of Luck and Happy New Year!


----------



## PumiceT

seggers said:


> I'm gonna post this in a few threads, I'm so happy.
> 
> I just got off the phone with Buffalo TW and they are following up on calls for TAs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He did mention something about Jan/Feb  for an install, but at least the email system worked!
> 
> He asked if I had a TiVo, what model it was and what sw level it had (interestingly, he wanted at least 11).
> 
> So they are coming for those of us in WNY! We can finally get rid of that crappy TW DVR!
> 
> Seggers


I got that call, too. Not to rain on your parade, but after reading the bulk of this thread, I don't much hope for the Tuning Adapter. My CableCARDs sometimes stop working, requiring me to reboot the TiVo. I can only imagine how "well" the Tuning Adapter will work.

I mostly just want to watch the Sabres games in HD, so I called TW back and demanded a FREE HD DVR to use until they get me a (working) Tuning Adapter. Surprisingly, a manager agreed to such an arrangement.

So, I got the box set up for Saturday's game, but I was immediately disappointed. MSG HD (channel 728, IIRC) didn't look anything like HD to me. After some research, I found out the Sabres games aren't on "MSG HD" in HD, you have to watch them on channel 700. Of course I learned this at the end of the 3rd period. LOL. Oh well.

I haven't had a way to check this out yet, but I have a feeling I can tune to channel 700 on the TiVo without a Tuning Adapter. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## zablock

PumiceT said:


> I got that call, too. Not to rain on your parade, but after reading the bulk of this thread, I don't much hope for the Tuning Adapter. My CableCARDs sometimes stop working, requiring me to reboot the TiVo. I can only imagine how "well" the Tuning Adapter will work.
> 
> I mostly just want to watch the Sabres games in HD, so I called TW back and demanded a FREE HD DVR to use until they get me a (working) Tuning Adapter. Surprisingly, a manager agreed to such an arrangement.
> 
> So, I got the box set up for Saturday's game, but I was immediately disappointed. MSG HD (channel 728, IIRC) didn't look anything like HD to me. After some research, I found out the Sabres games aren't on "MSG HD" in HD, you have to watch them on channel 700. Of course I learned this at the end of the 3rd period. LOL. Oh well.
> 
> I haven't had a way to check this out yet, but I have a feeling I can tune to channel 700 on the TiVo without a Tuning Adapter. Can anyone verify this?


you know what I am getting so pissed off by albany twc I think I'm going to call when I get home and demand they give me some sort of discount until the tuning adapters are released.. I am sick of paying for channels I am not getting (and paying extra for a cable card that doesn't do me a whole lot of good without the tuning adapter) and it looks by your post like if I can talk to a manager maybe I can get something worked out.


----------



## seggers

PumiceT,

I don't think TiVo can get above 99 without CC in it. As for the HD stuff, I would think it can, as long as it has a way to decode the digital tiers and 700 isn't SDV'ed.

Just for the general record, we bought the S3 TiVo, but kept our TW HD DVR box. I found out about SDV after I bought the S3 and my old Humax S2 was already listed on eBay.

So I have been lucky in that I haven't lost any channels. I've been unlucky in that I can't fully use the TiVo and I have to keep using the DVR if I want the digital stuff.

My real hope is that the TA's will sort all this out and I will finally get rid of that blasted DVR.

Seggers


----------



## gbrown

OK TWC! It's year end Where is my SDV?


----------



## PumiceT

seggers said:


> PumiceT,
> 
> I don't think TiVo can get above 99 without CC in it. As for the HD stuff, I would think it can, as long as it has a way to decode the digital tiers and 700 isn't SDV'ed.
> 
> Just for the general record, we bought the S3 TiVo, but kept our TW HD DVR box. I found out about SDV after I bought the S3 and my old Humax S2 was already listed on eBay.
> 
> So I have been lucky in that I haven't lost any channels. I've been unlucky in that I can't fully use the TiVo and I have to keep using the DVR if I want the digital stuff.
> 
> My real hope is that the TA's will sort all this out and I will finally get rid of that blasted DVR.
> 
> Seggers


With the CableCARDS, I can get a few HD channels, namely the local OTA channels, some ESPN channels, Discovery HD Theater and maybe one or two others.

I know for a fact they implemented SDV before they notified anyone, including their own tech support staff.

Supposedly the Tuning Adapter will get us EVERY CHANNEL we pay for (but still no On-Demand, which I don't mind at all).


----------



## samsauce29

Hello all. Just wanted to report a (mostly) positive experience with CableCARDs. On Christmas Eve, I had a tech come to the house. After a couple of hours, we were able to get 1 of 2 cards working. (The other card kept trying to get a firmware upgrade and kept crashing the TiVo.)

I followed up today on the phone and they told me to go to the local office and get another. I did that, came home, plugged it in, and after about 15 minutes on the phone, I'm the proud operator of a 2-tuner TiVo HD. 

Also, I was speaking with someone in Tech Support in the Carolinas. He said that the tuning adapter is planned to be much more widely deployed in the next few weeks... even in Erie, PA... which is just now starting to move to SDV.


----------



## awyeah

Yep. My experience with Time Warner was very positive with the CableCARDs. The only problems I ran into was when they kept bringing me CableCARDs that were not compatible with my system (former Adelphia), and instead were compatible with the system just to the south of me... so the card wouldn't pair to the TiVo. But once they got me the right card (mine was actually manufactured in August of 2008... got it in October), it's been 100&#37; smooth.

Can't wait for SDV (and the TA), so they can add more HD channels!


----------



## ShaneF

PumiceT said:


> So, I got the box set up for Saturday's game, but I was immediately disappointed. MSG HD (channel 728, IIRC) didn't look anything like HD to me. After some research, I found out the Sabres games aren't on "MSG HD" in HD, you have to watch them on channel 700. Of course I learned this at the end of the 3rd period. LOL. Oh well.
> 
> I haven't had a way to check this out yet, but I have a feeling I can tune to channel 700 on the TiVo without a Tuning Adapter. Can anyone verify this?


Channel 700 comes in without the tuning adapter. FYI only the home games are in HD on channel 700. Away games are only on channel 28.


----------



## gary325

Rochester, NY service area of TWC

Recieved the TA today. Plugged it into the system and checked the channels: No Channels!!!
Reboot Tivo and still nothing. The TA powered off during the reboot
Powered up the TA and all the channels now tune properly.
One thing I have found to help the CC get registered to a tuner: tune to a channel that the CC must decode and record that show. Do this for both tuners. This associates the CC to a tuner.
Set up a few shows to record and all is OK with me.
Worth the wait, but I did not like the time without all the HD channels.

BTW: most of the shows on the HD channels are SD

Now how to deal with the OnDemand stuff without their remote/set top box!


----------



## Combat Medic

Well, I am officially unhappy with Time Warner right now. I went to watch Leverage and all I saw on 127 (TNTHD) was a grey screen. A call to tech support got me a mostly helpful guy that had me pull the cable card, he re-paired it, but still no 127. I asked and he swears that 127 is still a linear channel, but I have my doubts.

He's got a tech coming over tomorrow morning but I don't know what he'll be able to do.

-Mike


----------



## rgura

Installed my tuning adapter 2 days ago, things are working great thus far. I now receive an addition 25 or so HD channels, here is quick a list.


----------



## zablock

and it looks like we have yet another reason to hate TWC:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28446829/

not that any of those channels are any big loss (except for comedy central), but don't we pay our bills each month so we get the channels that are advertised? I think TWC is about to have a ****storm on their hands.


----------



## ziggygt

seggers said:


> PumiceT,
> 
> I don't think TiVo can get above 99 without CC in it. As for the HD stuff, I would think it can, as long as it has a way to decode the digital tiers and 700 isn't SDV'ed.
> 
> Just for the general record, we bought the S3 TiVo, but kept our TW HD DVR box. I found out about SDV after I bought the S3 and my old Humax S2 was already listed on eBay.
> 
> So I have been lucky in that I haven't lost any channels. I've been unlucky in that I can't fully use the TiVo and I have to keep using the DVR if I want the digital stuff.
> 
> My real hope is that the TA's will sort all this out and I will finally get rid of that blasted DVR.
> 
> Seggers


I returned my HD tivo to BB. Will look at it again once the tuning cards are availble. Thanks for the help understadning the the issue is with TWC,


----------



## gbrown

And now TWC does it to us again No more Viacom. That means no more

Comedy Central
Nickelodeon
MTV
etc.


----------



## SCSIRAID

gbrown said:


> And now TWC does it to us again No more Viacom. That means no more
> 
> Comedy Central
> Nickelodeon
> MTV
> etc.


Its interesting that everyone seems to assume that TWC is automatically the villian.

When was the last time you got a raise like Viacom is asking for....

"Viacom has asked for fee increases of between 22 percent and 36 percent per channel"


----------



## ShaneF

SCSIRAID said:


> Its interesting that everyone seems to assume that TWC is automatically the villian.
> 
> When was the last time you got a raise like Viacom is asking for....
> 
> "Viacom has asked for fee increases of between 22 percent and 36 percent per channel"


That's a good point but it seems like TW is the only TV provider that is running into these issues. Are the other cable and satellite companies just meekly bowing to these demands or am I just not hearing about them? (Not trying to be contentious, I honestly don't know.)

TW here in Buffalo recently went through a similar battle with LIN Broadcasting which owns the local CBS affiliate. The up-shot was that we were forced to use rabbit ears to get CBS programming for many weeks. Eventually the dispute was resolved (details were not released as I recall). During this dispute I was on TW's side. The CBS station was freely available over the air, why should TW have to pay to provide something that is free?Now I'm not so sure. Basically, I'm just p_ssed that I'll have to watch Jon Stewart and Colbert online .


----------



## spolebitski

gbrown said:


> And now TWC does it to us again No more Viacom. That means no more
> 
> Comedy Central
> Nickelodeon
> MTV
> etc.


So a few weeks ago I was at TWC and the CSR said he would pass my Tuning Adapter question up the chain. The next day I got a phone call from someone who wanted me to explain to them what a Tuning Adapter was, then the next day she called to let me know she was still looking into it and would get back to me the next day. They never called, a week went by, still no call. I went back to TWC and asked that the original CSR give me a call back as to whom he talked to (the person who called me). He was not around so a supervisor emailed him and I specifically asked that he call me so we could determine who he was speaking to. Well a week went by, and that brings us to today. The CSR was working today and I asked to speak to him. I asked whom he spoke to because they have not gotten back to me. Then I asked why he had not called me back, his words "I didn't have any further information so I did not feel a phone call was necessary". The CSR did email the person who he originally contacted and they are to call me back (not sure if this is actually going to happen).

On top of this he began to tell me how it's my fault I do not get the channels and if I would not us "unsupported devices" like the tivo I would get everything I am paying for.

In addition to this some of the TVs on in the store were on Nickelodeon. Banner across the bottom was saying that TWV and Brighthouse were going to lose 18 channels tonight. When I asked about this and if TWC planned to reduce their rates if they loose the 18 channels his response was it is not TWC who is the bad guy it's viacom.

Now I'm not sure of the details but it kind of TWC fault because they are unwilling to pay the price that viacom wants.

If TWC does loose the channels and keeps rates the same then i think we should all be upset.


----------



## szurlo

I may be naive, but I don't think TWC will let this deadline pass with no agreement. They are in constant competition with sat providers in all markets and other cablecos in many markets. I don't think they want to risk bleeding existing subs and losing possible new subs because their channel line up just dropped by 19 channels like MTV and Nickelodeon that most people consider to be a given in any providers channel line-up.

EDIT: Well, I could be wrong; as of 2:08 ET ccnmoney.com said _"Viacom Inc. (VIA) and Time Warner Cable Inc. (TWC) appear unlikely to reach an agreement on carriage fees before the New Year, according to a source familiar with the talks"_


----------



## dmband

i just got off the phone with twc central ny
they basically told me to go hell, seriously
they told me that my bill will not go down if and when we lose the channels (tonight at midnight)
they also told me that tuning adapters are not planned to be avalible ever in twcny - that they are only in markets where lots of people use cable cards, and the demand in cny is not there
they then said that my bill will not go down because of that either
stating that i am getting all channels available in my area -- BS
if i was i wouldn't need a tuning adapter
as soon as fios tv gets here i am down with twc once and for all

with all that said i am pissed at tivo still since they never told me i wouldn't be able to get all channels on cable card vs a box top when i specifically asked that question
$700 later i can't get the channels and most are blocked from tivo transfer too (my series 2 transfer everything, but of course its not HD)


----------



## bitbanger

Right there with you, dmband! Can't wait for FIOS!!

On the phone now trying to get the real story from TWCNY--reps are still clueless and can do nothing more than recite the website when it comes to tuning adapters--trying to get through to someone who actually knows what a tuning adapter is right now. We'll see if I succeed...


----------



## bitbanger

Well, as I figured, no immediate response from TWCNY on my phone call--Carolyn is looking up my tuning adapter order and will get back to me no later than Monday... I'll believe it when I get the return call... (she admits to not having seen a tuning adapter, but she says she understands what I am looking for... go figure.)

Unfortunately, with the utter lack of customer support provided by TWCNY I expect no better than the same answer dmband received.

Unfortunately, I live in a neighborhood with underground lines so FIOS is probably still years off... :-(


----------



## KeithB

gary325 said:


> Time Warner has been dragging their feet on CC and Tivo.


That's an understatement if I ever saw one... 



Combat Medic said:


> Well, I am officially unhappy with Time Warner right now. I went to watch Leverage and all I saw on 127 (TNTHD) was a grey screen. A call to tech support got me a mostly helpful guy that had me pull the cable card, he re-paired it, but still no 127. I asked and he swears that 127 is still a linear channel, but I have my doubts.


TWC does whatever they want, doesn't tell anyone (ESPECIALLY their own employees) and doesn't care :down: because they own locally-franchised monopolies nationwide.



zablock said:


> and it looks like we have yet another reason to hate TWC:
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28446829/
> not that any of those channels are any big loss (except for comedy central), but don't we pay our bills each month so we get the channels that are advertised? I think TWC is about to have a ****storm on their hands.


TWC would never notice it, even if the ****storm covered the entire continental US. They already treat customers like crap, and experience ****storms nationwide every single day. That's why they don't care and they won't notice. 

_But, the real reason I came back to post on this SDV thread:_

I have a Syntax/Olevia LCD television that does a good job of scanning all the digital channels, and it appears that TWC-Charlotte is placing a lot of these SDV HD channels on static QAM sub-channels, like 104.x, 105.x, etc. I can tune several in-the-clear digital channels and find HD programming there. Unfortunately:

neither the TiVo HD nor the cable card will tune those channels
I seriously doubt TWC will keep those HD channels assigned to any particular digital frequency/sub-channel for any length of time.
National Geographic HD has a terrible macro-blocking problem when tuned via the TiVo HD w/Cable Card. 
Yet I still signed up via the web for a Tuning Adapter, because my TiVo HD would be useless with DirecTV, AT&T U-verse is not a viable alternative, and I really want to time-shift all the HD digital television I'm willing to pay for, and TWC keeps advertising all the time. My favorite TWC advertising slogan these days: "Free HD".


----------



## seggers

gbrown said:


> And now TWC does it to us again No more Viacom. That means no more
> 
> Comedy Central
> Nickelodeon
> MTV
> etc.


Effin TWC Muppets! 

I'd ditch them in half a heartbeat if FIOS ever got their finger out and laid some cable outside my door.

Are you reading this Verizon? Strike now, whilst the iron is hot!! 

Seggers


----------



## JimWall

In southwest Ohio TWC added USA HD and SCIFI HD on 995 and 994. They are working so not SDV but no TIVO program guide yet. Had to manually select the channels in the channels list.


----------



## xtoyz

Well after two service calls, lots of time spent with customer service on the phone, and a trip to the store I finally have my tuning adapter up and running. TWC really made us jump through hoops to get this working, and then I had to buy extra cables since they sent me a tuning adapter with nothing in the box.

My first impressions are this thing is garbage. Half the time I switch to channels the screen is blank. Switch to a prior channel, and come back and the channel is now showing video. I'm watching Bones on channel 1033 (HD TNT), and the Tivo is displaying video that looks contorted, has a line down the left side and top of the video, and is overall very disappointing. I can go to the TV downstairs that has a SA HD DVR and Bones looks great on it though?

Then again, other channels look good in HD. All in all I'm not very happy with my experience at all. I love Tivo, and I had a great experience with mine and DirecTV but I don't think I'm going to have a very good experience with a Tivo and time warner. How am I supposed to record my shows if the video doesn't show half the time? I'll never know if my recordings are going to be watchable or not!

Shawn


----------



## javanthropus

I just had a tech out at my house yesterday to install an MCard and the tuning adapter. After about 3 hours and numerous reboots and hits sent to the tuning adapter, we finally got the tuning adapter to work. All the channels were working and the tech left. It was getting late on New Year's eve after all. 

Then I needed to power off everything and reassemble my cabinet, after which the tuning adapter entered into 8 flashes mode. The MCard is still working for non-switched channels, but no amount of restarting the Tivo or the tuning adapter has helped get the tuning adapter working again. I called tech support, and they weren't able to do anything either, so they have scheduled a tech to come out sometime tomorrow.

I've read that cableguy763 is able to fix these problems quickly and permanently, but I can't PM him yet since I don't have enough posts. Hopefully, he's reading here...


----------



## picachux

Bro got a TivoHD for X-Mas. Sitting here trying to figure out what we need to use this with the TWC Los Angeles Broadcast service (Locals HD). We got it to tune into the Local HD channels but obviously the Guide Data is non existent for them so Season passes wont work. I guess I will need 2 Cable Cards but I have no idea if I can get them without actually subscribing to Digital Cable. Then I see people talking about different Cable Cards. Looking for any help on what I should be asking for? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 59er

picachux said:


> Bro got a TivoHD for X-Mas. Sitting here trying to figure out what we need to use this with the TWC Los Angeles Broadcast service (Locals HD). We got it to tune into the Local HD channels but obviously the Guide Data is non existent for them so Season passes wont work. I guess I will need 2 Cable Cards but I have no idea if I can get them without actually subscribing to Digital Cable. Then I see people talking about different Cable Cards. Looking for any help on what I should be asking for? Thanks in advance.


For the TiVo HD, one M-card is sufficient. (M-card is short for multistream card, so it handles two tuners at once. S-cards are single-stream and only handle one tuner, so you would need two of those.) For the TiVo S3, which was discontinued, two cards are always necessary, whether or not they are M-cards, but it doesn't sound like your brother has that model.


----------



## picachux

59er said:


> For the TiVo HD, one M-card is sufficient. (M-card is short for multistream card, so it handles two tuners at once. S-cards are single-stream and only handle one tuner, so you would need two of those.) For the TiVo S3, which was discontinued, two cards are always necessary, whether or not they are M-cards, but it doesn't sound like your brother has that model.


EDIT:

Got a customer rep named Joe. He knew exactly what I need, Even asked which Tivo I had to see if 2 cards were necessary or just 1 M-Card. $2.75/Month + $19.95 one time fee.


----------



## wgorilla

Cable card installed a week ago. Noticed half of my channels weren't showing up after technician left. I was having my own technical issues at the time, so tech didn't hang around long. 

Anyway, tech # 2 shows up today (I went a week cuz I went out of town), calls it in and they cycle the feed or whatever they do. All the channels are there and tech is done in under 20 minutes. I'm satisfied, but I wish this could have been done over the phone. Kinda funny...he asked to check attic and backyard connections as kind of a preventative maintenance, I suppose. While he's doing that, I'm furiously checking all the channels I can think of to make sure I'm still not missing anything cuz I want it fixed NOW and not some other day. heh heh

Glad I didn't have any protracted issues like some I've read on here. Now back to watching corny 20 year-old videos on VH1 Classic.


----------



## PumiceT

Anyone in the Buffalo / WNY service area mind sharing AIM Screen Names or Gmail chat?

AIM SN: PumiceT
Gtalk: pumicet at gmail dot com

No one from Time Warner would want to answer random questions all the time, but I have a feeling people here would accept a chat to see if we're all experiencing the same thing(s).

I usually get the same channels on both CCs, but last night I lost any non-basics on slot 1. The TW guy told me not to take them out, but after rebooting and waiting a whole day, nothing changed. So I swapped card positions, and now both cards get digital + some HD, but NOT some of the HD channels I was getting only moments ago. I know for a fact I usually can get 740, Discovery HD Theater. Now it's gone. I can get local HD channels, but nothing else.

When are we getting Tuning Adapters?!?!


----------



## SCSIRAID

PumiceT said:


> Anyone in the Buffalo / WNY service area mind sharing AIM Screen Names or Gmail chat?
> 
> AIM SN: PumiceT
> Gtalk: pumicet at gmail dot com
> 
> No one from Time Warner would want to answer random questions all the time, but I have a feeling people here would accept a chat to see if we're all experiencing the same thing(s).
> 
> I usually get the same channels on both CCs, but last night I lost any non-basics on slot 1. The TW guy told me not to take them out, but after rebooting and waiting a whole day, nothing changed. So I swapped card positions, and now both cards get digital + some HD, but NOT some of the HD channels I was getting only moments ago. I know for a fact I usually can get 740, Discovery HD Theater. Now it's gone. I can get local HD channels, but nothing else.
> 
> When are we getting Tuning Adapters?!?!


When you switched the cards, you lost the pairing. TWC will have to re-pair to get the channels back.


----------



## star_topology

Wow, never did I expect to find THIS many pages about Time Warner horror stories!

Before I post my story... let me ask this question, how long *should* it take TWC to install my encoder card?

(Don't say "it depends on how busy they are." I've heard that too many times.)


----------



## PumiceT

SCSIRAID said:


> When you switched the cards, you lost the pairing. TWC will have to re-pair to get the channels back.


Actually, it seems to be working pretty well... I suppose I should switch them back? Maybe it wasn't the swap that made them work, and they just needed to be removed and reinserted?


----------



## skaggs

star_topology said:


> Before I post my story... let me ask this question, how long *should* it take TWC to install my encoder card?


It took only 25 minutes from the time I let the tech in my door to the time he walked out. He installed a Mcard in each of my two TiVoHD units. You can read the details here.


----------



## Enrique

skaggs said:


> It took only 25 minutes from the time I let the tech in my door to the time he walked out. He installed a Mcard in each of my two TiVoHD units. You can read the details here.


+1 It took only 10-20 minutes for me. As long as you know whats going on and can help, that can go a long way in getting it right the first time(but that's not always the case). Just read up on the process and you should be fine.


----------



## star_topology

skaggs said:


> It took only 25 minutes from the time I let the tech in my door to the time he walked out. He installed a Mcard in each of my two TiVoHD units. You can read the details here.


That is incredible, and not entirely unexpected. My local TWC, to date has had my Tivo for one week.

On top of all that, it took three to four days to even get pointed in the right direction. Here we go:

Wife gets me a Tivo for Xmas. I'm excited.

Next day, I unbox and read the instructions and call TWC to schedule a visit for Saturday between 8 and 12. I hook the TiVo up to my Internet to download updates and program listings to cut some of the work out. Still excited.

Saturday, he's a no-show. No phone call either. I'm miffed.

Monday, I call back to reschedule. Tuesday between 1 and 5. I'm at work during those hours, so I request the last visit of the day. I'm inconvenienced.

Dateline Tuesday 1:45, I get a phone call FROM THE TECH! He's ready to come out. Needless to say, I cannot oblige him. He then asks, "What do you need done again?" Once I explain to him (what should've been on his ticket) he tells me that he's a contracted tech, and they don't do those installations and that I have to bring my TiVo to the TWC office. I'm appalled.

After I get off work, I bring in the TiVo to get the card installed, and the lady behind the desk could not give me an estimated time of completion, rather a "I dunno, it depends on how busy they are." I'm angry.

Next day, the cable goes out. After a grueling back-and-forth with uninformed tech support, customer service supervisors, and eventually a level-two tech, he was able to find that a cable card option was toggled on my existing HD box that does not have a freaking card! At least I got my cable back. I'm pissed.

Yesterday, I pay a visit to check up on my TiVo and the latest update is "by the end of the week." I'm livid.

I haven't had a day's trouble with the actual service that TWC provides, it's been solid. But the last two weeks of customer support was easily the worst customer service experience of my life. They have 2 1/2 strikes on them, and DirecTV looks better and better every day.


----------



## PumiceT

star_topology said:


> That is incredible, and not entirely unexpected. My local TWC, to date has had my Tivo for one week.
> 
> On top of all that, it took three to four days to even get pointed in the right direction. Here we go:
> 
> Wife gets me a Tivo for Xmas. I'm excited.
> 
> Next day, I unbox and read the instructions and call TWC to schedule a visit for Saturday between 8 and 12. I hook the TiVo up to my Internet to download updates and program listings to cut some of the work out. Still excited.
> 
> Saturday, he's a no-show. No phone call either. I'm miffed.
> 
> Monday, I call back to reschedule. Tuesday between 1 and 5. I'm at work during those hours, so I request the last visit of the day. I'm inconvenienced.
> 
> Dateline Tuesday 1:45, I get a phone call FROM THE TECH! He's ready to come out. Needless to say, I cannot oblige him. He then asks, "What do you need done again?" Once I explain to him (what should've been on his ticket) he tells me that he's a contracted tech, and they don't do those installations and that I have to bring my TiVo to the TWC office. I'm appalled.
> 
> After I get off work, I bring in the TiVo to get the card installed, and the lady behind the desk could not give me an estimated time of completion, rather a "I dunno, it depends on how busy they are." I'm angry.
> 
> Next day, the cable goes out. After a grueling back-and-forth with uninformed tech support, customer service supervisors, and eventually a level-two tech, he was able to find that a cable card option was toggled on my existing HD box that does not have a freaking card! At least I got my cable back. I'm pissed.
> 
> Yesterday, I pay a visit to check up on my TiVo and the latest update is "by the end of the week." I'm livid.
> 
> I haven't had a day's trouble with the actual service that TWC provides, it's been solid. But the last two weeks of customer support was easily the worst customer service experience of my life. They have 2 1/2 strikes on them, and DirecTV looks better and better every day.


Too bad that TiVo HD unit won't work at all with DirecTV. If you want to make a REAL challenge to Time Warner, you'd need to threaten to leave them for FiOS or some other service that can use CableCARDS. Satellite is not one of the options.


----------



## skaggs

star_topology:

There are people at TWC that are "in the know". In my experiences, the Customer Service Reps are not these people. For example, if you have read these threads for awhile, you will notice that a helpful, knowledgeable, frequent poster here is cableguy763 and he is a TWC employee in Austin, TX.

Since you said you got a call from one of the Techs when he was ready to meet you, look through your call log and get the phone number. Call him back and (very politely) explain that you would like to speak to his supervisor. Give your cell phone number as the call back number.

When the tech supervisor calls you back, note the number on your caller ID. Ask him for his direct extension before explaining your issues. Remain calm and be polite. Be prepared by writing down all your issues before the call.

I was able to befriend a couple of techs and two of the tech supervisors this way. I eventually ended up with their email address. I found these guys were interested in some feedback from customers who were knowledgeable with TiVos, since they had very little experience with them. For example, I'll estimate that Albany TWC has about 50,000 customers, of which only 300 cable cards had been issued. (This number of cable cards was unsolicited info provided by one of the tech supervisors)

Now, I will bash TWC when necessary on lack of HD channels, SDV, lack of tuning adapters, cc byte restrictions, etc. The CSR's are not the people to go to when you want information. Any problem you present will result in them telling you to remove your cable cards and reinsert them. 

Good luck with your TiVo. By the way, I would never have let them take my TiVoHD's into their possession.


----------



## picachux

Just got done, Took all day as the guy they sent out only brought 2 cards with him and both were bad. He left after about and hour of trying the same thing over and over. Came back 3-4hrs later and then waited for another hour for his supervisor to show up with 1 more card which worked. Another hour later someone came by to drop off 5-6 cards. It's working with 2 Single Stream cards, He told me that they have no way of knowing when they will get Multi Stream cards. Guess I will have to pony up the extra $$$ for the 2nd card.  I am Happy that I can start adding all my season passes.


----------



## bitbanger

Latest news on tuning adapters from Jennifer at TWCNY... 

She says they are now telling reps that they are due in around April... so much for the end of the year availability mentioned in the Oct '08 letter.

I mentioned I feared this device might go the same route as the multi-room DVR service they'd allocated a channel for on the SA8300HD (when I had that prior to last year.) That service seemed to be in testing for years and was never deployed. She replied that "we will definitely be getting the tuning adapters, I just don't know when."

I'll believe it when I get the call telling me they are available.


----------



## bitbanger

Ok, so it seems I might have been a little premature in my last post...

Surprisingly, and within seconds of hitting send on my last post, I got a call back from Jennifer at TWCNY and she tells me she just spoke to the call center supervisor who is telling her "they will start to ship tuning adapters to those who've signed up through the web site in the next 2 to 4 weeks with the goal of getting them all out by the end of the first quarter."

This is a much better answer than "I don't know when." 

Thank you, Jennifer!


----------



## po00oq

So, I finally got a TWC Rep out yesterday to install my tuning adaptor... It took him about 2 hours to get the thing working. The guy he was talking with on the phone didn't know anything... I had all of my digital channels working, but my basic channels would not come in. After about 2 hours of talking with this guy, he finally got it working.

The only thing is I don't get 2 of the HD channels (A&E and Palladium) All of the other SDV Channels are coming in though YAY!

The guy that called me said that the general roll out would be on the 12th in San Antonio. I'm happy now.. I just hope they don't jack my bill up because they had to "Touch" my account..


----------



## KeithB

bitbanger said:


> Latest news on tuning adapters from Jennifer at TWCNY...
> 
> She says they are now telling reps that they are due in around April... so much for the end of the year availability mentioned in the Oct '08 letter.





bitbanger said:


> Ok, so it seems I might have been a little premature in my last post...
> 
> Surprisingly, and within seconds of hitting send on my last post, I got a call back from Jennifer at TWCNY and she tells me she just spoke to the call center supervisor who is telling her "they will start to ship tuning adapters to those who've signed up through the web site in the next 2 to 4 weeks with the goal of getting them all out by the end of the first quarter."
> 
> This is a much better answer than "I don't know when."
> 
> Thank you, Jennifer!


True, but April 1  is only one day after the end of the first quarter.


----------



## star_topology

In addendum to my previous posts... Time Warner still has my TiVo and with two weeks gone by, they are still not done with it. "The end of the week" last week was when it was supposed to be done. I've had the TiVo service activated since X-Mas Eve, so I'm in effect paying for the service that I am unable to access.

Monday will begin the third week that TWC has had my TiVo HD box in their possession just to install the encoder card. I'm beginning to think this is in effort for me to get frustrated and just buy their proprietary Time Warner DVR, but I'm not about to give up. I know they can't be that busy to take the 30 minutes or so required to pop this thing in, but I don't know what to do next aside from contacting the BBB--but that isn't going to accomplish anything, or building my own MythTV setup. I'm technical enough to do this, but the TiVo was a big gift from my wife and I don't exactly want to tell her we have to take it back.

Please advise. I'm beyond frustrated with the lack of assistance TWC is giving me, and I'm unfortunately not in a position to make demands for a switch in service, as there are no other reliable sources for cable TV and Internet. I could get DirecTV and ATT DSL, but I would be paying more for those services than I am now with TWC. Damn monopolies...


----------



## BruceShultes

Your local TW office getting the Tuning Adaptors isn't all you need.

Our TW started handing them out saturday morning and by saturday afternoon stopped and were having them returned.

Apparently they were not loaded with the correct firmware.


----------



## bobrt6676

star_topology said:


> In addendum to my previous posts... Time Warner still has my TiVo and with two weeks gone by, they are still not done with it. "The end of the week" last week was when it was supposed to be done. I've had the TiVo service activated since X-Mas Eve, so I'm in effect paying for the service that I am unable to access.
> 
> Monday will begin the third week that TWC has had my TiVo HD box in their possession just to install the encoder card. I'm beginning to think this is in effort for me to get frustrated and just buy their proprietary Time Warner DVR, but I'm not about to give up. I know they can't be that busy to take the 30 minutes or so required to pop this thing in, but I don't know what to do next aside from contacting the BBB--but that isn't going to accomplish anything, or building my own MythTV setup. I'm technical enough to do this, but the TiVo was a big gift from my wife and I don't exactly want to tell her we have to take it back.
> 
> Please advise. I'm beyond frustrated with the lack of assistance TWC is giving me, and I'm unfortunately not in a position to make demands for a switch in service, as there are no other reliable sources for cable TV and Internet. I could get DirecTV and ATT DSL, but I would be paying more for those services than I am now with TWC. Damn monopolies...


1. You CAN go to TWC and demand the return of your TIVOHD. card or no card. (it is YOUR property not TWC's)
2. You CAN use your TivoHD w/o CC('s) for basic cable or put a set of rabbit ears on it until they can install the cc('s) at YOUR place.
3. You CAN demand credit from TWC for services lost.
4. You CAN have TWC conference with Tivo to get your CC('s) working.

I am not sure what city you are in but if you post your city there may be others in your area that may have insight to your local TWC office.


----------



## Lorcane

I'm having some strange issues with my TivoHD and how the 2 cable cards work. I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem and how it was fixed. I have about 10 channels or so that don't tune in the correct station. For example, SCFI for me is channel 450, but when I go to that station I'm getting ESPN; however, ESPN is still tuning in on the correct channel. Also the History channel is completely black. When I look at the Cable Card menu it shows a signal and that my decryption is working, yet I don't get anything on the screen. And another thing, according to the official channel listings in the RGV area I'm not suppose to get ESPN2HD with Cable Cards, however, it is tuning in just fine on both cards. All my problems started in Mid-December when my local area started to reorganize a few of the channels and it seems they added a few more sports channels to the sports package.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Lorcane said:


> I'm having some strange issues with my TivoHD and how the 2 cable cards work. I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem and how it was fixed. I have about 10 channels or so that don't tune in the correct station. For example, SCFI for me is channel 450, but when I go to that station I'm getting ESPN; however, ESPN is still tuning in on the correct channel. Also the History channel is completely black. When I look at the Cable Card menu it shows a signal and that my decryption is working, yet I don't get anything on the screen. And another thing, according to the official channel listings in the RGV area I'm not suppose to get ESPN2HD with Cable Cards, however, it is tuning in just fine on both cards. All my problems started in Mid-December when my local area started to reorganize a few of the channels and it seems they added a few more sports channels to the sports package.


You might try a complete reboot to insure that the cablecards/TiVo are using a current channel map. Ive had my S3 have troubles after lineup changes until I pull the plug and start over.


----------



## bitbanger

BruceShultes said:


> Your local TW office getting the Tuning Adaptors isn't all you need.
> 
> Our TW started handing them out saturday morning and by saturday afternoon stopped and were having them returned.
> 
> Apparently they were not loaded with the correct firmware.


My tuning adapter was at the door when I got home from work today. After dinner I got it connected--initially got no signal, but that was because I connected it to ANTENNA, not CABLE, connector on TiVO.

Called the toll free number included with the adapter, confirmed it was authorized and functional, then (after connecting to CABLE input) was able to tune all SDV and non-SDV channels first try. Currently watching CNNHD (SDV channel 824.)

Congratulations TWCNY for a successful tuning adapter deployment!!


----------



## xtoyz

bitbanger said:


> My tuning adapter was at the door when I got home from work today. After dinner I got it connected--initially got no signal, but that was because I connected it to ANTENNA, not CABLE, connector on TiVO.
> 
> Called the toll free number included with the adapter, confirmed it was authorized and functional, then (after connecting to CABLE input) was able to tune all SDV and non-SDV channels first try. Currently watching CNNHD (SDV channel 824.)
> 
> Congratulations TWCNY for a successful tuning adapter deployment!!


You had a number to call?! I did not, was just plug and play.

Shawn


----------



## mbruns

Just Venting:

In Columbus Ohio, Time Warner is moving FOX from Channel 728 to 708. They sent the data to Tribune, which sent it to Tivo, which updated my TIVOHD DVR.

They neglected to actually move the channel, so anything on FOX didn't record. 708 is a blank channel.

I only found out, when my wife yelled "Where is American Idol?"

Did this affect anyone else?


----------



## Xab

mbruns said:


> Just Venting:
> 
> In Columbus Ohio, Time Warner is moving FOX from Channel 728 to 708. They sent the data to Tribune, which sent it to Tivo, which updated my TIVOHD DVR.
> 
> They neglected to actually move the channel, so anything on FOX didn't record. 708 is a blank channel.
> 
> I only found out, when my wife yelled "Where is American Idol?"
> 
> Did this affect anyone else?


Isn't it the other way around? They are moving FOX HD from 708 to 728? I have been recording things on 708 for weeks, and tonight recordings were just gray space. Now 728 shows up as WTTE-DT and has no guide data.


----------



## skaggs

mbruns said:


> Just Venting:
> 
> In Columbus Ohio, Time Warner is moving FOX from Channel 728 to 708. They sent the data to Tribune, which sent it to Tivo, which updated my TIVOHD DVR.
> 
> They neglected to actually move the channel, so anything on FOX didn't record. 708 is a blank channel.
> 
> I only found out, when my wife yelled "Where is American Idol?"
> 
> Did this affect anyone else?


In early December 2008, Albany TWC posted an official Legal Announcement on their website stating they were adding Big Ten Network HD and Crime Investigation HD on December 30, 2008 (in addition to several SD channels).

My TiVos received the guide data for the new channels around January 1, 2009. We still have not received the new channels yet, about two weeks after the date posted in the Legal Notice.

Of course it wouldn't matter for my TiVos & I because the HD channels would be SDV and we still don't have a tuning adapter.

*My turn to vent:*
Albany TWC has had SDV since September 2006. 
Albany TWC currently has 121 channels using SDV. 
Albany TWC has not released the tuning adapter.:down::down:


----------



## MustHaveTivo

picachux said:


> He told me that they have no way of knowing when they will get Multi Stream cards. Guess I will have to pony up the extra $$$ for the 2nd card.


Do you know what office your TWC service is from? Or, what area of LA are you in?

I am in the San Gabriel Valley and I believe we are served out of a Hacienda Heights office. If anyone knows whether this office is providing M-cards, I'd appreciate knowing about it. We installed our TivoHD just about 1 year ago exactly, and they told us no M-cards were available in our sector at that time, although some other areas did have them already.

$5.50/month we'd save from going from 4 S-cards to 2 M-cards isn't much, but it isn't nothing either. Thanks for any localized info.

Thanks!


----------



## bitbanger

Time Warner just can't give TiVo users their due...

I've got the tuning adapter installed and its great to see all the channels to which I am subscribed, but I discovered this evening that my kids' shows (from Nick, channel 34 on TWCNY) are now copy protected!!!! So I can no longer transfer the kids show to their TiVo or a computer via TTG!!!!

The tuning adapter is setting the CCI Byte to 0x02 even on the analog channels that were previously not flagged with a CCI Byte.

I verified this through the TiVo diagnostics. I even disconnected the tuning adapter to verify the CCI Byte status when not using the adapter. 

Time Warner giveth, Time Warner taketh away... Time Warner wants to push their own boxes so bad they they will most likely NEVER give TiVo users the ability to use all the features which made them choose the TiVo in the first place.

Still praying for quick deployment of FiOS in my neighborhood...


----------



## skaggs

bitbanger said:


> The tuning adapter is setting the CCI Byte to 0x02 even on the analog channels that were previously not flagged with a CCI Byte.


While I find it interesting that you report TWC in Central NY is using the Tuning Adapter to set the CCI byte, it doesn't surprise me.

Albany TWC has set the CCI byte for EVERY CHANNEL (except the local broadcast stations) at 0x02 when using a cable card and it has been this way for over a year. Several local people have tried to get Albany TWC to change their CCI byte, but are met with unknowledgable customer service reps who don't know/understand what a CCI byte is. Complaints to the FCC and NYS Public Service Commission have not resulted in any movement to rid the broadcasts of the 0x02 CCI byte.

Attempting to discuss this with TWC felt like I was pounding my head against the wall, so I looked into hacking my TiVo HD unit to remove the CCI byte. While I know it can be done after reading info on another forum, it seems like you need to have an advance degree in Computer Science and been through a soldering school of some kind. Not having the few months of time it seems I would need to research / learn how to hack the TiVo HD, I resurrected one of my Series 2 units from its' box in my basement so I could record Disney & Nick for my daughter and then transfer the programs to my PC using TiVo Desktop Plus. I then can convert the programs to sync with her ipod.


----------



## jeffspam

Unless it's something simple, like reporting an outage, it's pointless to contact TWC customer service. You need to start at the top, and go down the chain. Call the office of one of TWC's VPs. Here's a good place to start: Time Warner: Executives By Business. Regarding SDV and TAs, I was getting a dozen different answers from customer service reps. Only when I contacted the office of the VP of my region, who got me in touch with someone on the head-end side of the operation, did I get straight answers on what was happening.

Now might be a good time to bring this to the attention of... well, someone. With most (all?) of the major online music retailers virtually eliminating DRM, plus all of the free online TV content (e.g. hulu, joost, etc.), there *might* be some hope. But I suspect this won't be resolved without the help of federal legislators. You might want to wait a few months -- I hear there's a lot going on in the federal government right now!


----------



## Gilgamesch

I have a very basic Time Warner cable card question. I have a HD capable TV which means I will need a cable box from Time Warner to get HD Content. I am going to be getting a HD TIVO and I was wondering if the cable box is all I will need to get the HD content on my TIVO or will I also need them to install cable cards in TIVO. The guy I talked to said I will not need the cable cards but I figure it is better to be safe than sorry. Thanks for any help.


----------



## jeffspam

Here's the quick summary of 134 pages of this thread: You can likely get the unencrypted local broadcast channels via cable (google around for "tivo clear QAM tuning"), but in order to get anything else in HD, you'll need a cablecard. If you don't plan on using cable's VOD features, you can do away with the cable box and get only the cablecard (cablecards are also significantly cheaper to rent than a cable box). If you're in an area which uses SDV, there will be a number of HD channels you won't receive until your region deploys tuning adapters, which is a device that connects to the Tivo via USB.


----------



## Gilgamesch

Thanks for the advice. I did read the thread and assumed I would need the cable cards which is why I was so confused when the Time Warner rep told me I would not need the cards.


----------



## PumiceT

Gilgamesch said:


> I have a very basic Time Warner cable card question. I have a HD capable TV which means I will need a cable box from Time Warner to get HD Content. I am going to be getting a HD TIVO and I was wondering if the cable box is all I will need to get the HD content on my TIVO or will I also need them to install cable cards in TIVO. The guy I talked to said I will not need the cable cards but I figure it is better to be safe than sorry. Thanks for any help.


*A quick note, in case you weren't aware:*
TiVo HD has neither the infrared remote channel changing, nor video inputs that previous TiVos had. TiVo HD can ONLY record from its two internal tuners, which will require either two single-stream CableCARDs or one multi-stream CableCARD (commonly referred to as "s-card" and "m-card").

As far as I know, TiVo will only get basic cable without CableCARDs.


----------



## PumiceT

Gilgamesch said:


> Thanks for the advice. I did read the thread and assumed I would need the cable cards which is why I was so confused when the Time Warner rep told me I would not need the cards.


If you said you'd be renting one of their boxes, they were rightthat box does NOT need a CableCARD. Time Warner reps know very little about TiVo, and even less about TiVo S3 / HD / HD-XL, so they probably assumed you'd be running it like an older TiVo (much like a VCRusing the composite video and stereo audio inputs).


----------



## eddieb187

TWC came to install a CC in my new Tivo HD today.
Guy was here for 4 hours. Missing HD channels issue.
After calling a TWC tech and a Tivo tech I'm still missing 13 HD channels.
Premiums like HBO HD and Max HD and HD networks I get.
The ones missing are the new HD channels just added in the past few months.
DiscHD, CNN HD, Sci HD, Speed Hd, FoodHD, TLC HD...
One SA multi stream CC is installed. Paired fine and is activated.
No one seems to know what the problem is.
I live in upstate NY, (TWC Hudson Valley) and SDV is not implemented here yet so that's not the problem.

Anyone else run into this kind of issue with their install?

How can I get this resolved?


----------



## Lorcane

Read below to see my first problem. Well I guess I'm still having the same problem but now different channels are being affected. For example, Thursday night I was watching TNTHD channel 893 in my lineup, and yesterday sometime while I was at work, TiVo got a lineup change and now TNTHD tunes to the VOD channel for TWC. Was on the phone for an hour with a lvl 3 tech and could never resolve the problem. Anyone know how the Tivo tells the CC how to tune to a station? I find it interesting that I had a change of problems after my Tivo received its daily update. What OOB lvls should i see on my DVR diagnostic menu when I'm looking at each CC?



Lorcane said:


> I'm having some strange issues with my TivoHD and how the 2 cable cards work. I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem and how it was fixed. I have about 10 channels or so that don't tune in the correct station. For example, SCFI for me is channel 450, but when I go to that station I'm getting ESPN; however, ESPN is still tuning in on the correct channel. Also the History channel is completely black. When I look at the Cable Card menu it shows a signal and that my decryption is working, yet I don't get anything on the screen. And another thing, according to the official channel listings in the RGV area I'm not suppose to get ESPN2HD with Cable Cards, however, it is tuning in just fine on both cards. All my problems started in Mid-December when my local area started to reorganize a few of the channels and it seems they added a few more sports channels to the sports package.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Lorcane said:


> Read below to see my first problem. Well I guess I'm still having the same problem but now different channels are being affected. For example, Thursday night I was watching TNTHD channel 893 in my lineup, and yesterday sometime while I was at work, TiVo got a lineup change and now TNTHD tunes to the VOD channel for TWC. Was on the phone for an hour with a lvl 3 tech and could never resolve the problem. Anyone know how the Tivo tells the CC how to tune to a station? I find it interesting that I had a change of problems after my Tivo received its daily update. What OOB lvls should i see on my DVR diagnostic menu when I'm looking at each CC?


My OOB level is 26db. Have you done a complete power down of the TiVo and reboot? Ive seen the channel map get messed up after the cableco makes changes that seem to get resolved with a power cycle. It happened to me last week after they replaced an existing channel with Bravo. Power cycle and all was fine.


----------



## jschuur

eddieb187 said:


> After calling a TWC tech and a Tivo tech I'm still missing 13 HD channels.
> Premiums like HBO HD and Max HD and HD networks I get.
> The ones missing are the new HD channels just added in the past few months.
> DiscHD, CNN HD, Sci HD, Speed Hd, FoodHD, TLC HD...


Are you sure these are available for your street? Did you have a TWC cable box before and get them e.g.?

That list of channels was rolled out in my area (Orange County, CA) months ago, but I didn't get them until around this week (just in time for Battlestar Galactica, yay!). When I spoke to my local TWC customer support a few months back, they said the roll out was underway and they didn't know exactly when each specific neighborhood was getting the new HD channels.


----------



## eddieb187

jschuur said:


> Are you sure these are available for your street? Did you have a TWC cable box before and get them e.g.?
> 
> That list of channels was rolled out in my area (Orange County, CA) months ago, but I didn't get them until around this week (just in time for Battlestar Galactica, yay!). When I spoke to my local TWC customer support a few months back, they said the roll out was underway and they didn't know exactly when each specific neighborhood was getting the new HD channels.


Yes.
I have a TWC DVR also. The 8300 HD.
I get all those channels on that cable box.
We got them several months ago in a couple of rollouts.


----------



## ChrisFix

Had TWC out today to install Cable Card in my new Tivo HD...installer called 10 minutes before arriving to confirm appt. and I was able to confirm he had an SA M-Card, which I insisted the phone rep request on the work order (he brought both S-Cards and M-Cards to the install). 

When ordering, the phone reps insisted they didn't have M-cards because they "are not compatible with SDV"...what a bunch of idiots they are on the phone (and I called twice, and got the same answer both times)!! No amount of explaining that S-Cards are also not SDV compatible made a difference to them.

Installer (contractor) arrives right on time, and I ask the usual "have you done this before" question...which he had once, a long time ago...so I prepare for the worst, and him walk through the steps on the Tivo provided guide. I had run the guided setup before the install, selecting "I'll install CC later" option. The installer inserts the M-Card into slot 1, and the appropriate menu comes up. Took the installer about 5 mins on the phone to figure out which of the various numbers he was supposed to be providing, but once done, we saw the box get hit from the head-end, and all my channels were there - nothing else needed to be done. Took less than 10 mins from hello to goodbye with everything working. The only downside is that TWC Raleigh-Durham charges $42.95 for a CC install, that could be easily done on a self-service basis, but I knew that going in.

I had tried this before 1.5 years ago, and canceled the CC install and returned the Tivo HD because of the issues I had with the cable card implementation at that time (2 S-Cards @ $42.95 each for install & no digital simulcast). I just need the TA for everything to be perfect, but I'm happy for now. 

Just thought I'd share my positive experience for anyone considering making the plunge...not every CC install has to be a nightmare!!


----------



## Lorcane

SCSIRAID said:


> My OOB level is 26db. Have you done a complete power down of the TiVo and reboot? Ive seen the channel map get messed up after the cableco makes changes that seem to get resolved with a power cycle. It happened to me last week after they replaced an existing channel with Bravo. Power cycle and all was fine.


I've done everthing... powered down, reboot, finally called up Tivo Tech support and they are checking on the lineup information provided by my local TWC office. It is looking like the Tivo is being told to tune to the wrong station when I type in the channel number. I'm suppose to know more by the end of the week.


----------



## Gilgamesch

Okay let me see if I understand my Time Warner situation. Since I only have a HD capable TV I going to need a HD Cable Box from Time Warner. The HD Cable Box and the cable cards perform the same function in decoding the feed from Time Warner so if I have the HD Cable Box I will not need the cable cards for my TIVO HD. Sorry for my confusion and thanks for everybodies help.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Gilgamesch said:


> Okay let me see if I understand my Time Warner situation. Since I only have a HD capable TV I going to need a HD Cable Box from Time Warner. The HD Cable Box and the cable cards perform the same function in decoding the feed from Time Warner so if I have the HD Cable Box I will not need the cable cards for my TIVO HD. Sorry for my confusion and thanks for everybodies help.


No. If you have a TiVo HD and you want to use it with digital cable you will need cablecards. The cablecards do the authorization and decryption of the content for the TiVo. A TW Cable box with a cable card is analogous to the TiVo and also uses its cablecard to decrypt the content. Each device needing decryption services needs a decryption device aka cablecard. The cablecard only provides decryption services for the box it is plugged into.


----------



## Fofer

Gilgamesch said:


> Okay let me see if I understand my Time Warner situation. Since I only have a HD capable TV I going to need a HD Cable Box from Time Warner. The HD Cable Box and the cable cards perform the same function in decoding the feed from Time Warner so if I have the HD Cable Box I will not need the cable cards for my TIVO HD. Sorry for my confusion and thanks for everybodies help.


No, the TiVo HD (with cable cards) replaces the cable box. It's basically a cable box with TiVo software built into it. You have no need for the cable box any longer.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Fofer said:


> No, the TiVo HD (with cable cards) replaces the cable box. It's basically a cable box with TiVo software built into it. You have no need for the cable box any longer.


One need you may have for it is to keep yourself eligible for a 'package' such as Digipic (which comes with a cablebox). If you dont have at least one box, you may be going 'ala carte' which could cost more. Just put it in the closet if that is the case


----------



## Fofer

Ah, gotcha. I don't think my market (SoCal) has any such "packages."


----------



## LA Dave

I live in the Los Angeles area and Time Warner in December added several HD channels such as USA Network HD, SciFi HD, etc....

My problem is that all the channels state 'To Be Announced' for the guide.
Tivo appears to know what the channels are since they are listed properly on the Guide listing, but there is no data.

I cannot manually record any shows - the record button does nothing and setting up a manual season pass automatically gets removed every time the guide data is refreshed.

I found a thread via Google on tivoblog com/archives/2008/02/08/tivo-guide-to-be-announced-now-thats-what-i-call-customer-service/)but the link to submit/update channels is no longer working.

Does any one have any suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## PumiceT

LA Dave said:


> ...Tivo appears to know what the channels are since they are listed properly on the Guide listing, but there is no data...


I have a similar problem. In our area, channel 700 sits essentially empty all the time, showing Time Warner self-promos, but during Buffalo Sabres home games, it's where the MSG HD feed is shown. My problem is, although TiVo can watch that channel (yes, this usually empty channel is NOT SDV-waste of bandwidth?) the guide data on TiVo shows all sorts of Weather shows. The guide data on the Time Warner box is (relatively) accurate, so I can set the TW HD DVR to record the games, but I'd prefer to use TiVo.

Is there a (new / current / working) way to help TiVo pick up the Time Warner guide data?


----------



## jotsbox

I should have posted in this thread. Anyway, you can read about my TW (Albany, NY)+TiVo HD+mCableCARD+TA fun and games here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=415601


----------



## Gilgamesch

Okay maybe I am wrong, but my understanding is I will need a cable box because my TV (an older Sony KP-51WS510) needs a tuner to decode the HD signal because it is only HD capable. Does the TIVO HD with the cable cards decode the signal for the TV? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Gilgamesch said:


> Okay maybe I am wrong, but my understanding is I will need a cable box because my TV (an older Sony KP-51WS510) needs a tuner to decode the HD signal because it is only HD capable. Does the TIVO HD with the cable cards decode the signal for the TV? Sorry for all the questions.


Yes. The TiVo has two tuners and does all the tuning and decoding. Your set is probably a 'monitor' and doesnt have any tuners in it. It probably has component video or perhaps DVI which TiVo also supports. If you try to do DVI, your display must support HDCP.


----------



## PumiceT

Gilgamesch said:


> Okay maybe I am wrong, but my understanding is I will need a cable box because my TV (an older Sony KP-51WS510) needs a tuner to decode the HD signal because it is only HD capable. Does the TIVO HD with the cable cards decode the signal for the TV? Sorry for all the questions.


The TiVo REPLACES the cable box. The TiVo will provide your TV with an audio/video source, the same way the Time Warner box does, effectively rendering the cable box useless.

Of course, none of this mentions the likelihood of SDV (Switched Digital Video) channels in your area, which TiVo won't be able to tune without a Tuning Adapter. TiVo by itself can't send channel requests to the cable company like their cable box can. A Tuning Adapter sends the appropriate request for SDV channels on an as-needed basis.

Make any more sense now?


----------



## SCSIRAID

Gilgamesch said:


> Okay maybe I am wrong, but my understanding is I will need a cable box because my TV (an older Sony KP-51WS510) needs a tuner to decode the HD signal because it is only HD capable. Does the TIVO HD with the cable cards decode the signal for the TV? Sorry for all the questions.


I looked up your set and it isnt just a monitor. It is NTSC only as far as its tuner. It supports 1080i, 720p, 480p and 480i. It has DVI and says its HDCP compliant. I would set the TiVo to Hybrid mode and use either DVI or Component. I would recommend component as older TV's tend to have HDCP issues. The TiVo will act as the 'cable box' (but in a FAR FAR superior manner  )


----------



## Gilgamesch

Guys thanks for al the information. You have all been very helpful. I will just get the cable cards and plan to give the DVI hookup a try since I already got the HDMI to DVI cable and if that does not work I will try component.


----------



## tgrad

PumiceT said:


> I have a similar problem. In our area, channel 700 sits essentially empty all the time, showing Time Warner self-promos, but during Buffalo Sabres home games, it's where the MSG HD feed is shown. My problem is, although TiVo can watch that channel (yes, this usually empty channel is NOT SDVwaste of bandwidth?) the guide data on TiVo shows all sorts of Weather shows. The guide data on the Time Warner box is (relatively) accurate, so I can set the TW HD DVR to record the games, but I'd prefer to use TiVo.
> 
> Is there a (new / current / working) way to help TiVo pick up the Time Warner guide data?


Being in the same area I have the same problem. I usually record whatever it says is on the weather channel then change the settings and add three hours to it. That is the only way I can record the Sabres in HD.


----------



## PumiceT

tgrad said:


> Being in the same area I have the same problem. I usually record whatever it says is on the weather channel then change the settings and add three hours to it. That is the only way I can record the Sabres in HD.


Yeah, I pretty much set a manual recording. The point is, I thought the days of programming based on time and channel went away with the VHS VCR!!


----------



## eddieb187

Another day with TWC and Tivo problems.
TWC tech came back again today.
Different guy with one M card and one S card.
They should know to bring two single stream cards, no?
Anyway after 3 hours I am still not getting 13 HD channels.
They confirmed that SDV is not active in Hudson Valley NY TWC.
The person on the phone with the tech at my house had a Tivo HD DVR at the TWC office and she said she was getting all those channels I'm missing.
So they are going to come back tomorrow with the cable card from her Tivo.
I hope that works because no one seems to know what's wrong.
I guess they have not done many CC installs up here.


----------



## notting

skaggs said:


> Albany TWC has set the CCI byte for EVERY CHANNEL (except the local broadcast stations) at 0x02 when using a cable card and it has been this way for over a year. Several local people have tried to get Albany TWC to change their CCI byte, but are met with unknowledgable customer service reps who don't know/understand what a CCI byte is. Complaints to the FCC and NYS Public Service Commission have not resulted in any movement to rid the broadcasts of the 0x02 CCI byte.


Ah, so this is a global corporate policy? I've noticed this in the Carolinas and have been poking them via e-mail about it, but I was hoping that this was local misconfiguration.


----------



## AgentMunroe

notting said:


> Ah, so this is a global corporate policy? I've noticed this in the Carolinas and have been poking them via e-mail about it, but I was hoping that this was local misconfiguration.


I don't know if it's a corporate policy, but we have the same problem here in Rochester - everything except for the HD locals are copy protected.


----------



## m_jonis

I was told by the CSR that this was "Corporate Policy" but others have posted, I think in Austin TX, that this is NOT the case (ie, not all their channels are CCI byte=2 or whatever it is).


----------



## cableguy763

m_jonis said:


> I was told by the CSR that this was "Corporate Policy" but others have posted, I think in Austin TX, that this is NOT the case (ie, not all their channels are CCI byte=2 or whatever it is).


All but the locals are set to CCI 2 in Austin.


----------



## ljcaswell

I'm considering getting back into the Tivo world after a two year hiatus. I upgraded to HD a couple of years ago and had to ditch the Tivo. Now I see the Tivo HD has come down in price, and I'll be very happy to get rid of the TW DVR (SA8300HD)

I realize I'll lose my On Demand service...I have an Apple TV that happily feeds my movie fix.

However, I'm concerned about a note on TW's web site that says "*As of January 2006, any new digital services added will NOT be available with a CableCARD" and then goes on to list a host of HD channels that aren't available, many of which I watch regularly.

Is this true, or does the release of the tuning adapter make this statement obsolete?

Is there any thing else I'm overlooking or will be losing by making this switch?

TIA


----------



## skaggs

ljcaswell said:


> I'm considering getting back into the Tivo world after a two year hiatus. I upgraded to HD a couple of years ago and had to ditch the Tivo. Now I see the Tivo HD has come down in price, and I'll be very happy to get rid of the TW DVR (SA8300HD)
> 
> I realize I'll lose my On Demand service...I have an Apple TV that happily feeds my movie fix.
> 
> However, I'm concerned about a note on TW's web site that says "*As of January 2006, any new digital services added will NOT be available with a CableCARD" and then goes on to list a host of HD channels that aren't available, many of which I watch regularly.
> 
> *Is this true, or does the release of the tuning adapter make this statement obsolete?*
> 
> Is there any thing else I'm overlooking or will be losing by making this switch?
> 
> TIA


The release of the tuning adapter makes this statement obsolete.


----------



## ljcaswell

Great. Thanks.

I've got an install scheduled for next Friday for 2 x S Cards and a Tuning Adapter.

The TWC CSR told me that I wouldn't get any new channels with the Cablecards, but after I corrected him about the tuning adapter, he seemed satisfied that I'd be ok. Of course, he also said that I should be Ok because one card was for up communication and one card was for down communication


----------



## dave13077

I am also in Time Warner CNY (Syracuse Division)

Does anyone have a list of the SDV channels? Also is it just HD channels that are currently on SDV or are there any SD channels as well?

I am going to set up my 2 Tivo HD's this weekend and it might be a little bit before they get me the adapters. I don't have any HDTV's so if only HD channels are SDV then it really doesn't affect me.


----------



## notting

AgentMunroe said:


> I don't know if it's a corporate policy, but we have the same problem here in Rochester - everything except for the HD locals are copy protected.


Yeah, the escalation rep came back to me and said that it was their policy due to "affiliate's request and due to regulation guidelines" and they won't be changing/removing it at this time. They're within their rights, but it's irritating as hell.


----------



## Fofer

LA Dave said:


> I live in the Los Angeles area and Time Warner in December added several HD channels such as USA Network HD, SciFi HD, etc....
> 
> My problem is that all the channels state 'To Be Announced' for the guide.
> Tivo appears to know what the channels are since they are listed properly on the Guide listing, but there is no data.
> 
> I cannot manually record any shows - the record button does nothing and setting up a manual season pass automatically gets removed every time the guide data is refreshed.


Huh? I am in LA and am getting those same channels and see all the guide data (show name, description, etc.) right now (for USA HD and SciFi HD too)

I suspect this issue went away for you, maybe the guide data was still indexing on your system or something?


----------



## Lorcane

Anyone know why my cable cards can't seem to get the channel map update? Both cards are activated and paired correctly. I'm receiving my premium channels and encrypted channels just fine. I am still having channels such as SCIFI showing ESPN and E showing USA and TNTHD showing ESPNHD. I have a tech coming out Monday with 2 new cards. It seems something is always happening either Thursday or Friday, might be when my local TWC office updates all cable card data. (shrug)


----------



## SCSIRAID

Lorcane said:


> Anyone know why my cable cards can't seem to get the channel map update? Both cards are activated and paired correctly. I'm receiving my premium channels and encrypted channels just fine. I am still having channels such as SCIFI showing ESPN and E showing USA and TNTHD showing ESPNHD. I have a tech coming out Monday with 2 new cards. It seems something is always happening either Thursday or Friday, might be when my local TWC office updates all cable card data. (shrug)


You might try a complete power cycle. Pull the plug... count to 10... plug it back in. That will insure that the current channel map will be loaded.


----------



## ABO401

We have been (trying to) using/trying to use an HDTivo box in Manhattan since the middle of January. The problem is this:

At times, the signal pixellates (usually on an HD broadcast) and then freezes. The image will then freeze, and the Tivo will not re-establish the signal. (As a control, the two set-top boxes in our house, one of which is HD, have no pixellation probs).

The only way to re-establish the signal is to move both tuners to a new channel. The signal will then be there when you re-tune to the lost channel. This, of course, costs you whatever buffer you had built up.

This happens both when viewing live TV, and on recorded programs. It doesn't happen frequently (approximately once a week, generally, but as often as once a day on HD ESPN and HD TNT), but it makes the whole system very unreliable. When it does, it's frustrating, because there's no recourse (i.e., no way to recover what you've lost). 

Time Warner insists that its cable cards are fine. Tivo insists that the cable cards are not fine (but will, at this point, replace the box if need be because we've already tried so many times with Time Warner). N.B. Time Warner is scheduled to arrive later today to replace what they insist is a properly functioning cable card. Score one for the squeaky wheel.

It seems to me (and I profess to knowing nothing technical about this device, or anything else north of a stapler) that the card isn't decoding the signal 100% of the time, and that for whatever reason, when the card gets quirky, Tivo quickly gives up on the channel and then the software presumes that this is because we are not supposed to be receiving the channel, and doesn't bother to re-establish a connection. That is, it is a problem with both the card, and with the Tivo software.

Does anyone have any thoughts or advice?

It's also worth mentioning that we have replaced the hard drive in the Tivo with a much bigger one. So it could be the hard drive, but it's a brand new one, so I think that's unlikely. 

Additionally, Time Warner tested our signal strength at multiple points (entry for the building, entry for the apartment, spots along the wire, and just before the TV). In fact, they complimented us on our strong signal strength (why this is a source of pride escapes me).

Oh Tivo community, please help us. We are ready to pull out the rabbit ears again.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ABO401 said:


> We have been (trying to) using/trying to use an HDTivo box in Manhattan since the middle of January. The problem is this:
> 
> At times, the signal pixellates (usually on an HD broadcast) and then freezes. The image will then freeze, and the Tivo will not re-establish the signal. (As a control, the two set-top boxes in our house, one of which is HD, have no pixellation probs).
> 
> The only way to re-establish the signal is to move both tuners to a new channel. The signal will then be there when you re-tune to the lost channel. This, of course, costs you whatever buffer you had built up.
> 
> This happens both when viewing live TV, and on recorded programs. It doesn't happen frequently (approximately once a week, generally, but as often as once a day on HD ESPN and HD TNT), but it makes the whole system very unreliable. When it does, it's frustrating, because there's no recourse (i.e., no way to recover what you've lost).
> 
> Time Warner insists that its cable cards are fine. Tivo insists that the cable cards are not fine (but will, at this point, replace the box if need be because we've already tried so many times with Time Warner). N.B. Time Warner is scheduled to arrive later today to replace what they insist is a properly functioning cable card. Score one for the squeaky wheel.
> 
> It seems to me (and I profess to knowing nothing technical about this device, or anything else north of a stapler) that the card isn't decoding the signal 100% of the time, and that for whatever reason, when the card gets quirky, Tivo quickly gives up on the channel and then the software presumes that this is because we are not supposed to be receiving the channel, and doesn't bother to re-establish a connection. That is, it is a problem with both the card, and with the Tivo software.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts or advice?
> 
> It's also worth mentioning that we have replaced the hard drive in the Tivo with a much bigger one. So it could be the hard drive, but it's a brand new one, so I think that's unlikely.
> 
> Additionally, Time Warner tested our signal strength at multiple points (entry for the building, entry for the apartment, spots along the wire, and just before the TV). In fact, they complimented us on our strong signal strength (why this is a source of pride escapes me).
> 
> Oh Tivo community, please help us. We are ready to pull out the rabbit ears again.


What does 'DVR Diagnostics' show for signal strength, SNR and RS Corrected and Uncorrected counters? Tune the effected channels for 15-20 mins and then go in and get the stats. SNR should be higher than 33db. RS Uncorrected should be zero or very small number.


----------



## ABO401

SCSIRAID said:


> What does 'DVR Diagnostics' show for signal strength, SNR and RS Corrected and Uncorrected counters? Tune the effected channels for 15-20 mins and then go in and get the stats. SNR should be higher than 33db. RS Uncorrected should be zero or very small number.


Those numbers look good: SNR is 35 DBR on the affected channel, and RS Uncorrected and Corrected both say 0.


----------



## LA Dave

Fofer said:


> Huh? I am in LA and am getting those same channels and see all the guide data (show name, description, etc.) right now (for USA HD and SciFi HD too)
> 
> I suspect this issue went away for you, maybe the guide data was still indexing on your system or something?


I looked at my guide closer this weekend and I noticed it seemed off from what Zap2it.com's guide was listing my channels.
I had 'HD SCI FI Network' instead of 'SCIFIHD'.
I tried to restart my guided setup and re-entered all my settings.
After downloading all the guide data again, it worked and is now picking up all the channels and guide data properly.

I'm not sure how the Guide got out of whacked out, but it works fine now after restarting the Guided setup.


----------



## dmband

dave13077 said:


> I am also in Time Warner CNY (Syracuse Division)
> 
> Does anyone have a list of the SDV channels? Also is it just HD channels that are currently on SDV or are there any SD channels as well?
> 
> I am going to set up my 2 Tivo HD's this weekend and it might be a little bit before they get me the adapters. I don't have any HDTV's so if only HD channels are SDV then it really doesn't affect me.


i don't have a list
but there are SD and HD channels
however i got a TA today (CNY - Syracuse) delivered out of the blue
so check into it you might be able to get one fast


----------



## bitbanger

dave13077 said:


> I am also in Time Warner CNY (Syracuse Division)
> 
> Does anyone have a list of the SDV channels? Also is it just HD channels that are currently on SDV or are there any SD channels as well?
> 
> I am going to set up my 2 Tivo HD's this weekend and it might be a little bit before they get me the adapters. I don't have any HDTV's so if only HD channels are SDV then it really doesn't affect me.


See http://www.timewarnercable.com/Cust...284&Zip=&Image1.x=24&Image1.y=7&Image1=submit

channels labelled "not available on cable card" (in red) are the SDV channels


----------



## PilotSteveB

Last Friday I had my cable card installed in my TiVo HD (Motorola M-Card). I found out that I was only the second person in the entire area to have a cable card installed in a TiVo, and the previos installation never worked!!!

After 45 min, they were able to pair the card. However, I was not recieving all the channels. After investigating this more, it turns out that the channels I could not recieved all had a CCI byte of 0x02. Mine card validation was set to 0x00. (conditional access screen read "Val:V 0x00")

They came back out to try to solve this, but seem to not know how. Now it appears my card is no longer paired (conditional access screen now reads "Val:*?* 0x00"). They know that it has to be done at the headend, but don't know what exactly to do. That, and the headend is about 150 miles away in Laredo, TX. The service people seem very motivated to fix the problem.

Is there anyone who can help me to help them?

Thanks,
Steve in Del Rio,TX


----------



## Lorcane

PilotSteveB said:


> Last Friday I had my cable card installed in my TiVo HD (Motorola M-Card). I found out that I was only the second person in the entire area to have a cable card installed in a TiVo, and the previos installation never worked!!!
> 
> After 45 min, they were able to pair the card. However, I was not recieving all the channels. After investigating this more, it turns out that the channels I could not recieved all had a CCI byte of 0x02. Mine card validation was set to 0x00. (conditional access screen read "Val:V 0x00")
> 
> They came back out to try to solve this, but seem to not know how. Now it appears my card is no longer paired (conditional access screen now reads "Val:*?* 0x00"). They know that it has to be done at the headend, but don't know what exactly to do. That, and the headend is about 150 miles away in Laredo, TX. The service people seem very motivated to fix the problem.
> 
> Is there anyone who can help me to help them?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve in Del Rio,TX


You have to get lucky and get a phone tech that KNOWS how to install cable cards correctly. Took me 4 service calls before that happen for me. Sadly my cards are missed up again due to TWC thinking one of them was bad, so I'm in your same boat... 2nd service call is on Friday. I've got my fingers crossed that a trained cable card tech is there.


----------



## bobrt6676

PilotSteveB said:


> Last Friday I had my cable card installed in my TiVo HD (Motorola M-Card). I found out that I was only the second person in the entire area to have a cable card installed in a TiVo, and the previos installation never worked!!!
> 
> After 45 min, they were able to pair the card. However, I was not recieving all the channels. After investigating this more, it turns out that the channels I could not recieved all had a CCI byte of 0x02. Mine card validation was set to 0x00. (conditional access screen read "Val:V 0x00")
> 
> They came back out to try to solve this, but seem to not know how. Now it appears my card is no longer paired (conditional access screen now reads "Val:*?* 0x00"). They know that it has to be done at the headend, but don't know what exactly to do. That, and the headend is about 150 miles away in Laredo, TX. The service people seem very motivated to fix the problem.
> 
> Is there anyone who can help me to help them?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve in Del Rio,TX


I had an M-card installed Sunday. No digital stations,HBO,Showtime, or HD channels other than local HD. Techs first C-Card. no one at homebase to help. Rescheduled for Monday to fix. Mondays Tech had never been on a CC call. No help, called TW cablecard line. They do not see M-card suggest replacing card. New appt. for Tuesday to replace. Local tech calls, well the M-card won't work until the adapters come. After I explained the world of CC's, SDV, and Tuning adapters he decided to get someone else with more knowledge to help me. Finally Aaron from Cincinnati tech office called, researched and found the EMM's to the card were 6 instead of 60. He made the correction and all stations are now present. When I told him the CC status was "Not Staged" that seemed to help him as to where to look. I hope this helps!


----------



## PilotSteveB

Lorcane said:


> You have to get lucky and get a phone tech that KNOWS how to install cable cards correctly.
> .... I've got my fingers crossed that a *trained* cable card tech is there.


I really don't think any of the tech's in my area are *trained*. The guy that was at my house on Saturday afternoon was supposedly the supervisor. He as much as admitted that nobody really had any idea of how to get these working, particularly in TiVo. He gave me his personal cell phone number and did follow up yesterday afternoon that they were trying to sort things out at the headend.

So I am with you, praying for a miracle that somebody will be smart enough to figure this out in my area.

Steve


----------



## n64ra

I just called TWC here in Austin, TX.

They want to charge a $41.26 install fee! I didn't think it would be more than half that.

Then I asked if the cards were SCards or MCards. She went to ask then returned to say they were all SCards!

Does TWC Austin really only have SCards? Anybody here gotten an MCard from them? I really don't want to pay for two SCards. How much was your install fee? When was your installation date?


----------



## n64ra

Well, looks like lots of us are getting screwed with the $40 install fee. What about the SCard vs MCard availability in Austin?


----------



## ChrisFix

Here in Raleigh-Durham NC...TWC gets $42.95 for cable card install, but they only charge $9 to install a digital STB (or DVR) which you can also pick up for self install. It is anti-competitive pricing at its finest. My CC install took literally less than 10 mins...and half of that was the installer trying to figure out which number he needed to read to the head-end person on the phone.

I was also told by 3 different sales & customer service reps that they absolutely didn't have M-Cards (because they are incompatible with SDV!!), but the installer arrived with both M and S cards, and the M card worked perfectly for both tuners. 

When I tried to install a Tivo HD a year ago (wound up returning and canceling TWC CC install)...TWC wanted $42.95 Per Card (and really only had S cards at that point).


----------



## ShaneF

I think I would have hit the roof had I been charged by TW western NY for my cable card install back in the fall. I knew more than the 3rd party tech who did the install. The only thing he knew that I didn't was the phone number to call to complete the activation. 

Still no call from TW to schedule the tuning adapter install. It was supposed to happen in "early 2009". "Early" apparently is open to interpretation. Meanwhile more and more HD channels appear to be heading the SDV video, the latest being Versus.


----------



## szurlo

ShaneF said:


> Still no call from TW to schedule the tuning adapter install. It was supposed to happen in "early 2009". "Early" apparently is open to interpretation.


The response I got from TWC said January. Apparently "January" is open to interpretation as well, as I still don't have a TA either.


----------



## jmaditto

szurlo said:


> The response I got from TWC said January. Apparently "January" is open to interpretation as well, as I still don't have a TA either.


I'm ping'ng the engineer again...will post what I get back. Noticed Murrells Inlet has TA so I see no reason for us to get one now too.


----------



## Carfan

Anyone have a feel for how long it should take for the TA to acquire the channels it needs to work? My diagnostic page shows it is available and operational, but channels not downloaded.

Waited 2 plus hours last night, no joy.

Anything I should be looking for on my end?

Thanks


----------



## skaggs

Carfan said:


> Anyone have a feel for how long it should take for the TA to acquire the channels it needs to work? My diagnostic page shows it is available and operational, but channels not downloaded.
> 
> Waited 2 plus hours last night, no joy.
> 
> Anything I should be looking for on my end?
> 
> Thanks


Try removing the USB plug from the back of the TiVo and then re-inserting.


----------



## n64ra

Add this to my list of questions...

Anyone in Austin got a TA from TWC?


----------



## Mindflux

n64ra said:


> Add this to my list of questions...
> 
> Anyone in Austin got a TA from TWC?


Yeah, just about EVERYONE in Austin with a TiVo has a TA by now.


----------



## skaggs

n64ra said:


> Add this to my list of questions...
> 
> Anyone in Austin got a TA from TWC?


Take a look at this thread:
Time Warner Austin tuning adapter


----------



## jrm01

n64ra said:


> Well, looks like lots of us are getting screwed with the $40 install fee.


TW reported to the FCC that their average truck roll fee to install cablecards was $23.95.

http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/prod/ecfs/retrieve.cgi?native_or_pdf=pdf&id_document=6520191566


----------



## n64ra

holy hell! To average out my $40 means somebody is getting it installed for free because TWC would never lie...


----------



## marano

Does anyone know if Time Warner NJ/NYC has deployed SDV? and if so any word on the Tuning Adapter? I have been having intermittent channel black outs ever since I received the new HD channels they recently deployed, some days the channels there and other days they are not. Over the last three weeks I noticed that Battlestar Galactica and Star Wars (which are both on the newly deployed HD channels) did not record two out of the three times they were on even though they appeared in the TO DO list, tonight I was home when they did not record and noticed that both SciFiHD and Cartoon Network HD were blacked out (SciFi and Cartoon Standard Def also seems blacked out). Could this be SDV or could both of my cable cards be acting up?


----------



## isr

I'm looking forward to getting my new Tivo HD. Time Warner being what it is, they say that I can't get a cable card installation for 3 weeks. Does anyone know about public service commission guidelines that require prompter service -- or any other way to get prompter service so that the TIVO won't be morbid without the cable cards?

Also, can one get a single M card from Time Warner and does it work?


----------



## Carfan

skaggs said:


> Try removing the USB plug from the back of the TiVo and then re-inserting.


Yeah, tried that, tried rebooting both TiVo HD and TA one before the other, no joy.

At this point, I packed it back in the box, and will go to the local office to swap (if they have it). If not, I have a truck roll scheduled for Wednesday as my fallback position.

I am almost thinking it is not the TA but the M Card having an issue - when the system times out (once with a TiVo reboot I did nor prompt) it says the CableCard is not getting the channels it needs. I am not sure what resides where as far as this new combo, what do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## macd2

Time Waner-NC, on their website, says that they offer two kinds of CableCARDs: A UDCP (Unidirectal Digital Cable Product) version and an "Open Cable" version. It says the Open Cable version is capable of two way communication. It almost sounds like that version has a tuning adapter build in. In addition to SVC, it says the Open Cable version would allow for OnDemand and the interactive guide.

Does anyone know if an HD Tivo supports the Open Cable version (at least for SVC)?


----------



## SCSIRAID

macd2 said:


> Time Waner-NC, on their website, says that they offer two kinds of CableCARDs: A UDCP (Unidirectal Digital Cable Product) version and an "Open Cable" version. It says the Open Cable version is capable of two way communication. It almost sounds like that version has a tuning adapter build in. In addition to SVC, it says the Open Cable version would allow for OnDemand and the interactive guide.
> 
> Does anyone know if an HD Tivo supports the Open Cable version (at least for SVC)?


Its not two different kinds of cablecards.... its two different types of devices that use cablecards. The only cablecards that exist are an S-Card and an M-Card. Either will work in a UDCP device or Open Cable (aka <tru2way> ) device.


----------



## JSY

I hope someone can give me some advice here...

I am having the hardest time convincing Time Warner Cable NYC that they are supposed to install a cablecard in my HD XL. I stopped by the service center today (Queens) to set up an appointment, and the rep blatantly said that they don't do that and that he was 150% sure of it as he gets that question all the time. I asked to speak to his manager. She came out and said that it depends on the TiVo and she can set up a tech to come out but she could not guarantee that they could do it. So, she set the appointment up this week. I asked, well - if the tech discovers that he could do it, will he be equipped to do it? She said yes.

So, I leave the service center still unsure what to expect of the tech (I'm envisioning him coming out not knowing anything without any service order and not being able to do anything), so I call TWCNYC on the phone to verify. Well, lo' and behold, the service rep had no clue either and admitted that he wasn't a tech and didn't know. However he said that since the tech is coming out, his best advice was just to wait for him.

So, I'm still left here a bit confused. They almost had me thinking that cable cards were not available here. Anyway, the tech is supposed to come out on Wednesday but I am wondering if the tech has any clue on why he's coming out here despite what the service center manager said. I've spoke two two persons face to face and someone on the phone, and each one of them was not encouraging. 

Anyway, I ask - does anyone have any advice on whether or not I should do anything else to avoid a wasted visit by the tech this week? I am sort of a bit uncomfortable that it didn't appear to me that they have any service order written up for this and that the tech will not be prepared to do anything. I haven't spoken to anyone about pricing and I can't even get a price list because the website appears to be screwy as they have redesigned it. I was thinking of writing them an e-mail to see if I could get someone knowledgeable.

I do not want to replace my existing cable boxes - I want a new outlet installed for the cable card.

Should it be this hard?? I didn't even break the subject of tuning adapters to them for fear of really confusing the hell out of them all.


----------



## Blitzenn

I am in Upstate NY and TW gave me a real run around and noted on multiple 'official' occasions that they wouldn't guarantee it would work, and didn't have any experience getting it set up and all of the typical escape whines. I scheduled anyways and they installed two cable cards successfully. Make sure they bring the latest versions of cards with them. Jut ask when the guy comes if necesssary. (now mine is at least a year out from the install from this post, so really you should be ok). I only mention this as I noticed they brought a bunch of cards and really tried to pawn off the oldest and worst of them first. I just made the guy feel bad right off the bat about pulling out two year old models (obvious scratch and dent versions). 

Anyways, shorter story, they worked (the new cards). He absolutely had to call the home office to get them to start a 'sync' and get the cards to accept the codes and start working. It took a long time for them to get recognized and had to wait up to 15 minutes after the start of the sync to see ANY results. Be patient and make the guy wait. We did one card at a time so ended up spending an hour and a half, but its worth the wait. I printed out the instructions from Tivo and had my manual ready. The cable had no instructions. I think that was on purpose. Get your documentation together. 

Its true I don't get (and you wont) premium or payper view. SO WHAT! You get Amazon and Netflix that are hundreds of times cheaper. They (TW) are still screwing around with some other channels that they say they can't 'recode' for the cable card (such as ESPNU). I resign myself to that as the cost of fixing it (rent their DVR) is $200/year per unit. That's rape.


----------



## DawnW

Actually, TWC DVRs, with tax, is $22/month, making it $264 per year for EACH DVR!



Blitzenn said:


> Its true I don't get (and you wont) premium or payper view. SO WHAT! You get Amazon and Netflix that are hundreds of times cheaper. They (TW) are still screwing around with some other channels that they say they can't 'recode' for the cable card (such as ESPNU). I resign myself to that as the cost of fixing it (rent their DVR) is $200/year per unit.


----------



## ChrisFix

DawnW said:


> Actually, TWC DVRs, with tax, is $22/month, making it $264 per year for EACH DVR!
> 
> Same here in TWC Raleigh-Durham, the SA8300 POC is $20/month + Tax...
> 
> My M-card is $3.93/month ($2.50 for the card and $1.43 for additional digital tier outlet)
> 
> I paid $575 for a Tivo HD with Lifetime sub...which is a bunch to lay out up front, and is a long 3 year break-even, but provides a better solution. And since I've paid for it all upfront...come hell or high water, it is mine to use even if I lose my job and just go to OTA (with Netflix of course!!).


----------



## DawnW

My calculation is $649 for $399 lifetime and $250 for the box through Amazon.

Did you already have a lifetime? Is that how you got it for less?

Dawn



ChrisFix said:


> DawnW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, TWC DVRs, with tax, is $22/month, making it $264 per year for EACH DVR!
> 
> Same here in TWC Raleigh-Durham, the SA8300 POC is $20/month + Tax...
> 
> My M-card is $3.93/month ($2.50 for the card and $1.43 for additional digital tier outlet)
> 
> I paid $575 for a Tivo HD with Lifetime sub...which is a bunch to lay out up front, and is a long 3 year break-even, but provides a better solution. And since I've paid for it all upfront...come hell or high water, it is mine to use even if I lose my job and just go to OTA (with Netflix of course!!).
Click to expand...


----------



## jaming1982

Ok so I am getting my new TV tomorrow and I already have a Tivo HD I just need to call TWC to make an appointment for digital cable. Does anyone have any good recommendations of good CSRs in the Raleigh/Durham area to talk to over the phone who know what they are talking about? I just don't want to spend an hour arguing to someone about cable cards if they don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## ChrisFix

DawnW said:


> My calculation is $649 for $399 lifetime and $250 for the box through Amazon.
> 
> Did you already have a lifetime? Is that how you got it for less?
> 
> Dawn
> 
> I did indeed buy from Amazon for $250 and bought a lifetime from a guy on ebay for $323...this is my first and only Tivo, so no multi-unit discounts. At this price for lifetime, it made sense to me to go this route vs yearly or monthly.
> 
> I don't know enough about the intricacies of Tivo's subscription policies, and therefore the exact way this seller makes money on selling the lifetime, but the transaction worked perfectly...I sent him the TSN and he activated and transferred the unit to my Tivo account - took less than an hour after I contacted him with the TSN. There are several sellers doing this, and the one I used had very good feedback...including from me at this point.


----------



## ChrisFix

jaming1982 said:


> Ok so I am getting my new TV tomorrow and I already have a Tivo HD I just need to call TWC to make an appointment for digital cable. Does anyone have any good recommendations of good CSRs in the Raleigh/Durham area to talk to over the phone who know what they are talking about? I just don't want to spend an hour arguing to someone about cable cards if they don't know what they're talking about.


Hey from Chapel Hill...
Just had my CC installed a couple of weeks ago and can make one suggestion:
Don't waste your time discussing with the CSR...they know less than nothing regarding CCs / SDV / TAs...

Just call and order your CC install from the CSR (which you'll pay $42.95 for the privilege) . Ask / Insist that they simply note on your work order that you are requesting an M-Card for a Tivo. Do not wast your time arguing with them when they tell you they don't have M-Cards...just politely insist they add the note to the work order.

When the actual installer arrives, verify he has an M-Card...and if not, ask him to call his dispatch/supervisor to obtain one and come back.

After an hour of being told by three separate CSRs that TWC Raleigh-Durham do not have M-Cards (despite my neighbor using one), the suggestion above is what I did. The installer arrived with both M and S cards..."not knowing what I needed"...and the M-Card installed in under 10 mins. and all has been well since.

Best of luck!!


----------



## BruceShultes

It makes no sense at all to me why any TW office would not have M-Cards available for their installers.

It seems to take them at least 15 minutes for each card they install. Mine took close to 30 minutes each.

Unless the are charging you by time spent for the install, they are losing money each time they insist on using two S-Cards instead of one M-Card.


----------



## SCSIRAID

BruceShultes said:


> It makes no sense at all to me why any TW office would not have M-Cards available for their installers.
> 
> It seems to take them at least 15 minutes for each card they install. Mine took close to 30 minutes each.
> 
> Unless the are charging you by time spent for the install, they are losing money each time they insist on using two S-Cards instead of one M-Card.


Here the install fee is PER CARD....

I believe one factor could be that they have a bunch of S Cards that they have in inventory and circulation that they want to use up. Personally, I have M-Cards in my S3 and my THD. I asked for them... I got them.


----------



## Ilovemyteevo

Sorry if someone else already posted this, but just saw that TW SD has the tunning adapter page up to put your pre order in. First time poster so I can't put in a link, but if you go to TW SD and search "SDV Tunning Adapter" it will pop up.


----------



## boswic

An update from Milwaukee-

Back in Nov., I filed a complaint with the FCC about TW deploying SDV in my area without a solution for TiVo customers. I received a copy of the complaint from the FCC on Friday and they must have sent a copy to the local TW HQ also. 

I received two calls on Monday from TW, wanting to know what they could do for me. They're going to retroactively credit me about $10/month for each month since I've had the TiVo. Unfortunately, they don't know any more than we do on when the TA will be available in my area, though the person I spoke with said that it should be in place this quarter (by the end of March). I'm not holding my breath.

If you have yet to get a TA, I highly recommend filing a complaint with the FCC (can be done through the FCC website). TW will listen to you if you do that. I had been trying for months to get some straight answers from anyone at TW, even speaking with several customer care supervisors, but it wasn't until they received a copy of the FCC compliant that I actually got any. If you are in Milwaukee or SE Wisconsin, I highly recommend calling TW and asking to be transferred to the "Solutions" department and voicing your concerns there. At the very least, you should get some kind of a credit to your bill.


----------



## ajergo

Please reply to this post if you are using Time Warner Cable in Rochester, NY and have successfully used a Tuning Adapter for SDV channels with a TiVo HD box. Also let me know if you have had problems with this. I am about to purchase a TiVo HD box and want to make sure that there are no problems with getting Time Warner (specifically in Rochester, NY) to come out and install the Cable Cards along with hooking up the Tuning Adapter.

I understand you have to order the Tuning Adapter by mail first before the TWC installer comes to install a 'M' cable card.

Thanks in advance for your help.

A.J.


----------



## 59er

The channels aren't scheduled to go live until midnight, but my TiVo downloaded guide info for over 50 new HD channels.

I cannot wait to see if they work overnight!


----------



## nobodeuno

I'm a past Tivo user and am so frustrated with the TWC HDDVR box...So I live in Chapel Hill and your post is helpful. Does TWC Raleigh-Durham have TA's yet? And will I pay $42.95 for each TivoHD CC install if I have more than one or is that a flat fee? And how much do you pay for each CC/TA?

Thanks in advance,

Justin



ChrisFix said:


> Hey from Chapel Hill...
> Just had my CC installed a couple of weeks ago and can make one suggestion:
> Don't waste your time discussing with the CSR...they know less than nothing regarding CCs / SDV / TAs...
> 
> Just call and order your CC install from the CSR (which you'll pay $42.95 for the privilege) . Ask / Insist that they simply note on your work order that you are requesting an M-Card for a Tivo. Do not wast your time arguing with them when they tell you they don't have M-Cards...just politely insist they add the note to the work order.
> 
> When the actual installer arrives, verify he has an M-Card...and if not, ask him to call his dispatch/supervisor to obtain one and come back.
> 
> After an hour of being told by three separate CSRs that TWC Raleigh-Durham do not have M-Cards (despite my neighbor using one), the suggestion above is what I did. The installer arrived with both M and S cards..."not knowing what I needed"...and the M-Card installed in under 10 mins. and all has been well since.
> 
> Best of luck!!


----------



## ChrisFix

nobodeuno said:


> I'm a past Tivo user and am so frustrated with the TWC HDDVR box...So I live in Chapel Hill and your post is helpful. Does TWC Raleigh-Durham have TA's yet? And will I pay $42.95 for each TivoHD CC install if I have more than one or is that a flat fee? And how much do you pay for each CC/TA?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Justin


The Raleigh-Durham TWC CSRs will tell you different things depending on who you talk with...a year ago I bought (and returned) a Tivo HD because we only had S-Cards and TWC did get $42.95 per card to install (and at the time, all the channels below 100 were analog on Cable Cards, but that is now fixed). I think they will still charge you per card installed...a rip at best. I had an M-Card installed (one card, two tuners) and it was $42.95.

We do not have the Tuning Adapter yet, but there is a pre-order page on their website you should use...some are saying we will get them soon, but time will tell. The Tuning Adapter is free.

Our CC price is $2.50/month plus $1.43 for an additional outlet of Digital Tier...this pricing assumes you have Digital Tier...as the price for the initial Digital Tier outlet is $9.10 on top of Basic and Standard packages (does not include a digital box and is from their revised Jan pricing.)


----------



## wireless200

I'm in Cary, NC. Dropped TW last month and saving $100 a month. Getting OTA HD from Raleigh and Burlington. Come on in the water's fine!


----------



## crazywater

wireless200 said:


> I'm in Cary, NC. Dropped TW last month and saving $100 a month. Getting OTA HD from Raleigh and Burlington. Come on in the water's fine!


I am also a very upset TWC Raleigh customer largely due to their absolute clueless CSRs I talk with when I call about the Tuning Adapter. Most either don't know what they are, don't know what SDV is, they deny that channels are being moved or they say the adapter is coming soon. TWC Raleigh sent a letter back in September that it would be out by the end of 2008. It's now February and nothing. TWC Greensboro is handing them out, why not Raleigh? Add to that the monthly bill is over $100, they are taking away channels (some of the HBOs are now on SDV, BBC America is moved to SDV), they raised the price in January and I do not receive any of the new HD channels due to SDV.

I am seriously considering moving to Dish Network and one of the TurboHD packages...their current promotions/pricing are very enticing.


----------



## nobodeuno

No kidding...I'm so frustrated with TWC...I reluctantly had to switch over from Directv because my new home has trees all around it and I couldn't get a clear shot at the dish...The SA DVR is so far from the DTV DVR I was using...to be honest it wasn't too much of a switch from Tivo -> Directv DVR the did a pretty decent job but the SA DVR I'm afraid is horrible from what I can tell...although I'm not sure if the source is the dvr or the horrible service that frequently goes out and pixilates...etc.

Anyways I guess I'm stuck unless U-Verse makes it out my way...I'm trying to get anyone in my neighborhood to call AT&T at least so TWC would have some competition.

Anyways thanks for the information! I think I may try to make things a bit less miserable and try get a DVR...some have said that there is no SDV in Raleigh but I wonder? I sure wish they would get some more damn HD Channels...coming from Directv I was spoiled almost all the main channels are in HD....AHHH


----------



## SCSIRAID

crazywater said:


> I am also a very upset TWC Raleigh customer largely due to their absolute clueless CSRs I talk with when I call about the Tuning Adapter. Most either don't know what they are, don't know what SDV is, they deny that channels are being moved or they say the adapter is coming soon. TWC Raleigh sent a letter back in September that it would be out by the end of 2008. It's now February and nothing. TWC Greensboro is handing them out, why not Raleigh? Add to that the monthly bill is over $100, they are taking away channels (some of the HBOs are now on SDV, BBC America is moved to SDV), they raised the price in January and I do not receive any of the new HD channels due to SDV.
> 
> I am seriously considering moving to Dish Network and one of the TurboHD packages...their current promotions/pricing are very enticing.


Hang in there... The TA is very very close. Some may be seeing something in their mailbox in the next couple days.....


----------



## ChrisFix

nobodeuno said:


> Anyways thanks for the information! I think I may try to make things a bit less miserable and try get a DVR...some have said that there is no SDV in Raleigh but I wonder? I sure wish they would get some more damn HD Channels...coming from Directv I was spoiled almost all the main channels are in HD....AHHH


Raleigh-Durham is using SDV (which can't be received on Tivo without a Tuning Adapter - which hasn't been released yet in this area).

All the new HD channels being added are SDV...the HD channels from about a year ago are not SDV and tune just fine with the CC.

As an example, USA is being added in HD this month...but SDV, so you won't get it without a TA or one of TWC's digital boxes.


----------



## szurlo

Yeah, I'm running out of patience with TWC as well. We continue to pay more while getting less. Customer service is... well, it isn't, really. The fact that CSRs are so poorly informed is inexcusable. TWC appears to be making no effort to event present the appearance of giving a crap. If a product or service is covered on the TWC website, as the TA and SDV are, is it unreasonable to expect their support staff to be versed on it? No it's not unreasonable, and in fact, it's absolutely ludicrous that they are not. Common sense would dictate that BEFORE you publish information on a new offering, you would train your support staff on it. I simply can't see a reasonable excuse for why this would not have happened. Are we to believe that this was an isolated incident and that somehow the CSR training didn't take place prior to the publication of the SDV and TA information? I doubt it, since many CSRs STILL don't know what SDV even is. No, I think the more likely explanation is that they simply don't have the appropriate policies and procedures in place to keep their CSRs trained properly. Imagine if our military were run using the same interdepartmental communications, information dissemination mechanisms and training practices that TWC apparently uses. I've come to the conclusion that TWC is mismanaged from the top down. Well, with a couple of exceptions... marketing and accounts receivable are doing a really good job.


----------



## JSY

JSY said:


> I hope someone can give me some advice here...
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Anyway, I ask - does anyone have any advice on whether or not I should do anything else to avoid a wasted visit by the tech this week? I am sort of a bit uncomfortable that it didn't appear to me that they have any service order written up for this and that the tech will not be prepared to do anything. I haven't spoken to anyone about pricing and I can't even get a price list because the website appears to be screwy as they have redesigned it. I was thinking of writing them an e-mail to see if I could get someone knowledgeable.
> 
> I do not want to replace my existing cable boxes - I want a new outlet installed for the cable card.
> 
> Should it be this hard?? I didn't even break the subject of tuning adapters to them for fear of really confusing the hell out of them all.


I thought I'd post on my tech experience today with the TWCNYC install.

Well, I guess I was incredibly lucky that the installer had a TiVo himself so he knew everything about it and installed an M-Card in my TiVo. It was actually pretty painless and he admitted that the CSRs and the reps at the walk-in customer service center had little knowledge and probably no training at all on these things. However one thing he didn't know was about the tuning adapters. He doesn't use one nor does he know that there is a need for it now. I anticipate this to be an issue in the future but his response made it seem like these adapters have not been deployed. Has anyone in the TWCNYC area received and is using one? Other than that - everything looks like it went well and I am very pleased to go back to my familar TiVo OS.

I still haven't seen any price list but he said that it was $1.75 for the card and that there may be a $2.99 or something duplicate programming charge (since I did not replace any boxes).

He was very cool and it took about a goot 30-40 minutes for everything to load up, etc.

So until I start noticing that I'm losing channels (heck it could be happening now, I don't know as I haven't gone through it all yet), I guess I'll find out more about the tuning adapters.


----------



## 59er

JSY said:


> I thought I'd post on my tech experience today with the TWCNYC install.
> 
> Well, I guess I was incredibly lucky that the installer had a TiVo himself so he knew everything about it and installed an M-Card in my TiVo. It was actually pretty painless and he admitted that the CSRs and the reps at the walk-in customer service center had little knowledge and probably no training at all on these things. However one thing he didn't know was about the tuning adapters. He doesn't use one nor does he know that there is a need for it now. I anticipate this to be an issue in the future but his response made it seem like these adapters have not been deployed. Has anyone in the TWCNYC area received and is using one? Other than that - everything looks like it went well and I am very pleased to go back to my familar TiVo OS.
> 
> ...
> 
> So until I start noticing that I'm losing channels (heck it could be happening now, I don't know as I haven't gone through it all yet), I guess I'll find out more about the tuning adapters.


I'm in Southern Manhattan (yay for 50 new HD channels this week!), and SDV has not been deployed here. So far, no disappearing channel and no need for the TA.

Fingers crossed that we stay like this for awhile.


----------



## jfischetti

So the new HD channels were added in Southern Manhattan today, and when i woke up, i noticed they were there.

I went into my TiVo's Channel list and added the new channels, all of which had no information because the Tivo didn't know that TWCNYC-S offered those channels.

Much to my surprise, after a few minutes of adding the channels, program data and channel names started appearing in the guide data. I would have figured that Tivo/Tribune would need to inform the Tivo of the newly offered channels, but i guess it doesn't.

I still have not received a "new message" telling me of the new channels, but everything looks to be in working order.

Impressed.


----------



## KeithB

I filed an FCC complaint (#09-C00091130) online using Form 2000F "Other Communications Complaint" after TWC Charlotte failed to provide a callback regarding TA availability after waiting more than three days. They can't keep publicly advertising "Free HD" while requiring their fee-based set-top box, charging $9.99 monthly for an "HD Tier", and not providing Tuning Adapters.

Guidelines for submitting an FCC complaint online are here.


----------



## 59er

jfischetti said:


> So the new HD channels were added in Southern Manhattan today, and when i woke up, i noticed they were there.
> 
> I went into my TiVo's Channel list and added the new channels, all of which had no information because the Tivo didn't know that TWCNYC-S offered those channels.
> 
> Much to my surprise, after a few minutes of adding the channels, program data and channel names started appearing in the guide data. I would have figured that Tivo/Tribune would need to inform the Tivo of the newly offered channels, but i guess it doesn't.
> 
> I still have not received a "new message" telling me of the new channels, but everything looks to be in working order.
> 
> Impressed.


You'll probably get "notified" once the guide data has been fully processed. I was notified of the new channels yesterday, but didn't have them available until maybe 4:30 AM.


----------



## StarSage

Let me know what you find out. I'm moving to Rochester in the Spring and was hoping to buy a TiVo HD myself



ajergo said:


> Please reply to this post if you are using Time Warner Cable in Rochester, NY and have successfully used a Tuning Adapter for SDV channels with a TiVo HD box. Also let me know if you have had problems with this. I am about to purchase a TiVo HD box and want to make sure that there are no problems with getting Time Warner (specifically in Rochester, NY) to come out and install the Cable Cards along with hooking up the Tuning Adapter.
> 
> I understand you have to order the Tuning Adapter by mail first before the TWC installer comes to install a 'M' cable card.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> A.J.


----------



## jaming1982

I just got off the phone with TWC and the CSR was actually pretty helpful. She actually knew what a cable card was and when I told her that I wanted an M Card she told me that the M Cards is all they give out now. She also ordered a tuning adapter for me b/c she said those would be rolling out on Monday the 9th. So if anyone in the RDU area looking to get a tuning adapter i would give them a call to have them send it to you.


----------



## ljcaswell

I put in my request for a Tuning Adapter about 2 weeks ago. Has anyone in the Rochester, NY area received one yet?


----------



## ajergo

To ljcaswell -
Not sure if you can find posts on this bulletin board by post number, but mgerenser put a good entry about this in post # 2094. He is in Rochester and just had two Tivo boxes hooked up last month (January/2009). The post date was 2/4/2009 under the SDV FAQ, Page 70 of TiVo Series 3 HDTV DVR's thread.
You can also try searching threads by "TiVo HD with Tuning Adapter in Rochester, NY". He said that he asked the Time Warner installer who put the cable cards in to request that the TA got sent to him and it only took 2 to 4 days (last month in January).

How did you request the TA? Did you do this via the Time Warner web site?
I just submitted one via the web site myself last week. Not sure how long it will take to get it in the mail.

Let me know if you do get this TA in the mail.


----------



## mpastreich

After everything working for ~ one month, my service broke again Saturday night Feb 1st. All our channels (except NY1 and OTA channels they are rebroadcasting) go out. Every other channel is black, often (but not always) with a "Channel not available. You may need CableCARD decoders to view this channel. Contact your cable provider for more information." 

I've tried rebooting the box, no joy, doesn't help.

The CCs say they are Authorized (Two Scientific Atlanta s-cards in a TiVo Series 3).

I've got another call scheduled for a tech to come out this coming Friday, and I'm trying anything I can think of to help diagnose where the problem is before they get here (they seem useless).


Is there any way I can check wether the signal strength on one of the channels is an issue from the TiVo?
Is there any way I can check if the cards have both spontaneously gone bad together?
Is there anything else I should have ready for the tech (and supposedly field manager) thats coming out this Friday?

As far as I'm concerned this is their last chance. I'd like it to work. It would be simpler to keep them, but if they don't get this working I don't really need cable. There may be things I'll miss seeing that I want to, but between their draconian CCI policy on everything but local OTA, their overpriced service, and the rise of DigitalTV, AmazonVideo and Hulu, I figure I can still get all my TV Viewing and save lots of $$$ a year.

Has anyone in the NYC area decided to drop Cable and switch to OTA supplemented with DSL delivered Video?


----------



## SCSIRAID

mpastreich said:


> After everything working for ~ one month, my service broke again Saturday night Feb 1st. All our channels (except NY1 and OTA channels they are rebroadcasting) go out. Every other channel is black, often (but not always) with a "Channel not available. You may need CableCARD decoders to view this channel. Contact your cable provider for more information."
> 
> I've tried rebooting the box, no joy, doesn't help.
> 
> The CCs say they are Authorized (Two Scientific Atlanta s-cards in a TiVo Series 3).
> 
> I've got another call scheduled for a tech to come out this coming Friday, and I'm trying anything I can think of to help diagnose where the problem is before they get here (they seem useless).
> 
> Is there any way I can check wether the signal strength on one of the channels is an issue from the TiVo?
> Is there any way I can check if the cards have both spontaneously gone bad together?
> Is there anything else I should have ready for the tech (and supposedly field manager) thats coming out this Friday?
> 
> As far as I'm concerned this is their last chance. I'd like it to work. It would be simpler to keep them, but if they don't get this working I don't really need cable. There may be things I'll miss seeing that I want to, but between their draconian CCI policy on everything but local OTA, their overpriced service, and the rise of DigitalTV, AmazonVideo and Hulu, I figure I can still get all my TV Viewing and save lots of $$$ a year.
> 
> Has anyone in the NYC area decided to drop Cable and switch to OTA supplemented with DSL delivered Video?


What happens if you reboot the S3... complete power cycle.. pull the plug and plug back in after 30 sec. Do the CC's still say authorized? If you go to the cablecard menu and 'test channels' on each cablecard... are the results the same? 'Every other channel' is suspicious... Is only one cablecard misbehaving or both..


----------



## mpastreich

SCSIRAID said:


> What happens if you reboot the S3... complete power cycle.. pull the plug and plug back in after 30 sec. Do the CC's still say authorized? If you go to the cablecard menu and 'test channels' on each cablecard... are the results the same? 'Every other channel' is suspicious... Is only one cablecard misbehaving or both..


I haven't tried pulling the plug, just the "reboot" option from the menu.

Every other channel = Every channel that is not (rebroadcast OTA channel + NY1) comes in black.

I tested both cards via the "test channels" menu and both received the exact same set of channels.

Sorry for the confusing wording, but its definitely both cards behaving in the exact same way.


----------



## SCSIRAID

mpastreich said:


> I haven't tried pulling the plug, just the "reboot" option from the menu.
> 
> Every other channel = Every channel that is not (rebroadcast OTA channel + NY1) comes in black.
> 
> I tested both cards via the "test channels" menu and both received the exact same set of channels.
> 
> Sorry for the confusing wording, but its definitely both cards behaving in the exact same way.


Id pull the plug and restart and see what happens... but it sounds like the cableco simply has your account misconfigured.


----------



## ljcaswell

ajergo said:


> To ljcaswell -
> Not sure if you can find posts on this bulletin board by post number, but mgerenser put a good entry about this in post # 2094. He is in Rochester and just had two Tivo boxes hooked up last month (January/2009). The post date was 2/4/2009 under the SDV FAQ, Page 70 of TiVo Series 3 HDTV DVR's thread.
> You can also try searching threads by "TiVo HD with Tuning Adapter in Rochester, NY". He said that he asked the Time Warner installer who put the cable cards in to request that the TA got sent to him and it only took 2 to 4 days (last month in January).
> 
> How did you request the TA? Did you do this via the Time Warner web site?
> I just submitted one via the web site myself last week. Not sure how long it will take to get it in the mail.
> 
> Let me know if you do get this TA in the mail.


Thanks. I spoke to TWC and they said they won't send one until my Cablecard install happens this week. I was hoping to get it all set up in one day so I had all my channels, but guess I'll have to wait a week or so.

My first Cablecard install was cancelled because my new refurb Tivo HD decided to start rebooting over and over again on the day of my install.


----------



## mpastreich

SCSIRAID said:


> Id pull the plug and restart and see what happens... but it sounds like the cableco simply has your account misconfigured.


I'm inclined to agree, but I'm surprised that they couldn't figure that out the first couple of times they've been out here.

I'm also surprised that everything was fine until around the middle of November (2+ years at an old location, and 4-5 months at the new location same CCs), then it stabilized and was good through all of January, and then it went completely "broken" to the state its in now.


----------



## jeremyz

mpastreich said:


> I'm inclined to agree, but I'm surprised that they couldn't figure that out the first couple of times they've been out here.
> 
> I'm also surprised that everything was fine until around the middle of November (2+ years at an old location, and 4-5 months at the new location same CCs), then it stabilized and was good through all of January, and then it went completely "broken" to the state its in now.


Check this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=417886

The problem is annoying, but easily resolved. TWCNYC knows about the issue, and knows how to fix it. Unfortunately, I don't think they know what causes it.


----------



## Lorcane

Well, I'm stuck in an infinite loop it seems. The customer service people say I need a technician and the technician says I need a customer service person that knows something about cablecards. The only good news is the last tech(5th so far) they sent out to my house had done dozens of cable card installs in the Austin area. He took the time to look through all the cards in the office and bring me out the mythical M-Card 

Sadly, the customer service personal was unable to activate the card correctly so I don't get any of my premium channels. I have another tech visit for this Friday, earliest they could schedule me and he is suppose to check the firmware.

Anyone know what the current firmware number is for a Scientific Atlantic M-Card? I'm in South Texas if the area makes a difference.


----------



## BruceShultes

If the only thing you are missing is your Premium channels, it usually means that the cable company has not correctly linked the Premium channels to your account.

Many of the cable companies seem to use software that treats each cable card almost like a seperate account where they need to link each seperate package you have to that particular card.


----------



## ljcaswell

Just thought I'd post a positive experience installing a cable card from TWC Rochester, NY.

The installer showed up with an M Card, even though I was told on the phone all they had was S Cards, so that was good news.

He put the card in, made a phone call, and about 3 minutes later, I had all my channels (except the SDV ones).

The whole experience took less than 10 minutes.

Now I'm just waiting for my Tuning Adapter.


----------



## ajergo

To ljcaswell -

I am in the Rochester, NY area also. Glad to hear that all went well with your cable card install.

I will be scheduling an Appointment for TW to install a cable card also ... probably next week. By any chance did you get the name of the installer; although I doubt they would let me ask for a specific person to do my install.

Do you know if you can order the Tuning Adapter (TA) before the cable guy comes to install the Cable card? There is a link on their web site for ordering a TA, which I filled out about 10 or 12 days ago, but it has yet to arrive in the mail. Did they tell you the TA would be shipped via UPS to you? Somebody else from Rochester NY (think it was mgerenser) had this done for 2 TiVo's at once last month and he said it only took 2 to 4 days for the TA's to arrive via UPS after his cable cards was installed.

Which TW channels are you unable to get without the tuning adapter now?
I assume you can get all the major HD network channels without the TA; i.e: 1007, 1008, 1010 and 1013?

Thanks for the post.
A.J.



ljcaswell said:


> Just thought I'd post a positive experience installing a cable card from TWC Rochester, NY.
> 
> The installer showed up with an M Card, even though I was told on the phone all they had was S Cards, so that was good news.
> 
> He put the card in, made a phone call, and about 3 minutes later, I had all my channels (except the SDV ones).
> 
> The whole experience took less than 10 minutes.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for my Tuning Adapter.


----------



## ljcaswell

I think it was Scott (but don't quote me on that). He had done Cablecard installs before, but said that he wasn't a fan of cablecards because they caused a lot of problems for him. However, he WAS a Tivo fan and said that his Mom had one and loved it.

I have yet to receive my TA. The CSR told me it would be shipped as soon as the install was done. The technician said to give it a day or two and call to make sure it was on the way.

I get all the major networks in HD, but not much else at the moment. I still get basic cable obviously, so I'm not missing many shows, just the HD part.


----------



## Diacritical

mpastreich said:


> I haven't tried pulling the plug, just the "reboot" option from the menu.
> 
> Every other channel = Every channel that is not (rebroadcast OTA channel + NY1) comes in black.
> 
> I tested both cards via the "test channels" menu and both received the exact same set of channels.
> 
> Sorry for the confusing wording, but its definitely both cards behaving in the exact same way.


Just had the exact thing this morning... no ECM or EMMs being received and getting local channels (plus TBS) fine, but nothing else. Asked the guy on the phone for a hit to be sent and it was all back in a few seconds.

I have not needed this for years -- not since the first few months of install in late 2006/early 2007.


----------



## DealDuderino

Southern Manhattan. I'm considering getting service now that they finally stepped up the HD offering. Would anyone be so kind as to post which channels are missing by not having a tuning adapter?


----------



## jeremyz

DealDuderino said:


> Southern Manhattan. I'm considering getting service now that they finally stepped up the HD offering. Would anyone be so kind as to post which channels are missing by not having a tuning adapter?


No tuning adapters necessary in NYC.


----------



## seggers

My TA arrived last night. My truck roll is scheduled for this Sunday to install 2 S type cards and the TA, and take away the HD DVR! 

Good times.

Can someone point me in the directions for the cable install guy please.

Seggers


----------



## ShaneF

Time Warner WNY:

Received my tuning adapter out of the blue today (shipped via FedEx). I was under the impression that they had to roll a truck to set it up so I expected it would be delivered by a clueless tech.

2 S-card cable cards have been installed and working great for months now.

Unboxed it (it's huge! much bulkier than expected). Took a quick look at the instruction sheet, hooked it up and.... nothing. Decided to power cycle the TiVo and everything works!

Actually I had a moment of fleeting frustration. The first SDV channel I tried was VSHD. It looked great for 10 seconds and then the picture froze in pixelation although the sound was fine. I was ready to rip the new TA out but then I heard the announcer of the live bicycle race on Vs apologize for their picture problems. Haha, what are the odds.


----------



## PumiceT

ShaneF said:


> Took a quick look at the instruction sheet, hooked it up and.... nothing. Decided to power cycle the TiVo and everything works!


By "power cycle," do you just mean "restart," or did you unplug the TiVo's power cable, too?


----------



## ShaneF

PumiceT said:


> By "power cycle," do you just mean "restart," or did you unplug the TiVo's power cable, too?


I just did a restart from the TiVo menu, I guess power cycle wasn't really accurate.


----------



## PumiceT

ShaneF said:


> I just did a restart from the TiVo menu, I guess power cycle wasn't really accurate.


I was just checking because I was having similar problems getting the Tuning Adapter to work.

Ends up, I overlooked a pretty important cablethe Cable In on the Tuning Adapter! LOL

After a TiVo reboot, everything seems to be working fine.

I did notice that sometimes a channel will be "tuned" in, but not actually receiving anything. That is, TiVo will be sitting on that channel, but nothing is being shown or heard, just black silence. Changing to another channel and then back, the original channel will show up. Not a big deal, I just hope it never happens when TiVo is trying to record in such a situation.


----------



## m_jonis

PumiceT said:


> I was just checking because I was having similar problems getting the Tuning Adapter to work.
> 
> Ends up, I overlooked a pretty important cablethe Cable In on the Tuning Adapter! LOL
> 
> After a TiVo reboot, everything seems to be working fine.
> 
> I did notice that sometimes a channel will be "tuned" in, but not actually receiving anything. That is, TiVo will be sitting on that channel, but nothing is being shown or heard, just black silence. Changing to another channel and then back, the original channel will show up. Not a big deal, I just hope it never happens when TiVo is trying to record in such a situation.


Oh trust me, it'll happen and it'll be a big deal because you'll get either nothing (it won't record) or a few seconds of the channel and then it'll end.

I've had several programs on SDV do that to me lately.


----------



## PumiceT

m_jonis said:


> Oh trust me, it'll happen and it'll be a big deal because you'll get either nothing (it won't record) or a few seconds of the channel and then it'll end.
> 
> I've had several programs on SDV do that to me lately.


That is not encouraging news!!


----------



## seggers

PumiceT said:


> That is not encouraging news!!


At least with the TiVo you can go back into the list and force record that episode later (assuming it's on again of course).

The crappy HD DVR doesn't do that.

Seggers


----------



## SCSIRAID

m_jonis said:


> Oh trust me, it'll happen and it'll be a big deal because you'll get either nothing (it won't record) or a few seconds of the channel and then it'll end.
> 
> I've had several programs on SDV do that to me lately.


Ive seen that only once.... You may only know it if you catch it in the act (which I did). If a digital channel recording is totally blank, it will not remain in the Now Playing List and the only way you will find out is if you notice it missing or if you go thru the recording history and find a 'failed to record because video signal was missing' (something like that) explanation.


----------



## PumiceT

SCSIRAID said:


> Ive seen that only once.... You may only know it if you catch it in the act (which I did). If a digital channel recording is totally blank, it will not remain in the Now Playing List and the only way you will find out is if you notice it missing or if you go thru the recording history and find a 'failed to record because video signal was missing' (something like that) explanation.


I don't think I explained it clearly enough.

The one time (so far) that I saw it happen, it was on a channel that I DO get. I merely changed the channel down, then back up, and the channel began streaming. It seems that if the TiVo stays on a channel too long, the channel will stop streaming. Chances are the TiVo will need to change channels to begin recording the next program, but if you record the same channel for a long time, I have a feeling it'll lose the streamrecording black silence.


----------



## SCSIRAID

PumiceT said:


> I don't think I explained it clearly enough.
> 
> The one time (so far) that I saw it happen, it was on a channel that I DO get. I merely changed the channel down, then back up, and the channel began streaming. It seems that if the TiVo stays on a channel too long, the channel will stop streaming. Chances are the TiVo will need to change channels to begin recording the next program, but if you record the same channel for a long time, I have a feeling it'll lose the stream-recording black silence.


The TiVo is providing an indication to the TA that he is recording a channel so the TA wont take it away... so you dont have to worry about that. If you stay on a channel for a long time... TA will tell TiVo to prompt user and ask if you are still there... if you dont hit a key... TA can take away the channel.

The black screen... then channel down, channel up and it comes back has been around for quite some time.... its just not fixed yet. This is what I was referring to. My 'catching it in the act' was for a channel I get... I was recording a black screen... stopping the recording caused the channel to return.... its a bug.


----------



## PumiceT

SCSIRAID said:


> ...The black screen... then channel down, channel up and it comes back has been around for quite some time.... its just not fixed yet. This is what I was referring to. My 'catching it in the act' was for a channel I get... I was recording a black screen... stopping the recording caused the channel to return.... its a bug.


Ahhh! Ok. Thanks for the clarification!

For what it's worth, I'll take a buggy TiVo over that Time Warner piece of crap DVR! I've had it for free for the past couple months as a way to record HD SDV channels, but I can't tell you how many times it would record 38 minutes of a 60 minute show, just not record anything at all, or not play a recording!!


----------



## SCSIRAID

PumiceT said:


> Ahhh! Ok. Thanks for the clarification!
> 
> For what it's worth, I'll take a buggy TiVo over that Time Warner piece of crap DVR! I've had it for free for the past couple months as a way to record HD SDV channels, but I can't tell you how many times it would record 38 minutes of a 60 minute show, just not record anything at all, or not play a recording!!


You betcha!!! The SA8300HD went back to TW the day after I got my TA.


----------



## AndrewWK

SCSIRAID said:


> You betcha!!! The SA8300HD went back to TW the day after I got my TA.


How long ago did you get your TA? I'm still waiting... If anyone wants the full list of SDV channels for Raleigh/Fayetteville, let me know.

thanks,
Andrew


----------



## SCSIRAID

AndrewWK said:


> How long ago did you get your TA? I'm still waiting... If anyone wants the full list of SDV channels for Raleigh/Fayetteville, let me know.
> 
> thanks,
> Andrew


Early Feb like the 3rd or so. Early beta. Got my second one 2/18.

Did you go this website and place an order?

http://www.yourtwc.com/TuningAdapter


----------



## AndrewWK

SCSIRAID said:


> Early Feb like the 3rd or so. Early beta. Got my second one 2/18.
> 
> Did you go this website and place an order?


The url you provided gives me the following message when I enter my information: "No Upgraded Equipment Required"

This is the URL I was told to use by TWC customer service:

(I don't have enough posts to make this a link...)
www_timewarnercable.com/Carolinas/learn/cable/dvrhddvr/dtaform.html

I received a form email response from a D. Jacobs with the following relevant information:

"We expect the release of the Tuning Adapter in February in many remaining areas. Although we do not have a specific release date for your area, once the testing has completed a local service representative will contact you to schedule the installation."


----------



## ddstreet

AndrewWK said:


> The url you provided gives me the following message when I enter my information: "No Upgraded Equipment Required"


I got the same message when I tried it. I called my local office and talked to Technical Support and they knew exactly what I was asking for and within 15 minutes they had it set up to ship one to my house. So forget the online forms and just call your local office. The phone number is on your bill.


----------



## SCSIRAID

ddstreet said:


> I got the same message when I tried it. I called my local office and talked to Technical Support and they knew exactly what I was asking for and within 15 minutes they had it set up to ship one to my house. So forget the online forms and just call your local office. The phone number is on your bill.


What he said.....


----------



## AndrewWK

ddstreet said:


> I got the same message when I tried it. I called my local office and talked to Technical Support and they knew exactly what I was asking for and within 15 minutes they had it set up to ship one to my house. So forget the online forms and just call your local office. The phone number is on your bill.


Wow, super frustrating! I called them the 1st time and they told me I had to do the online form. I called them a few weeks later to check on the status and the person seemed to be clueless, other than to point me back to the form again. I've always called the 919 number.


----------



## ddstreet

AndrewWK said:


> Wow, super frustrating! I called them the 1st time and they told me I had to do the online form. I called them a few weeks later to check on the status and the person seemed to be clueless, other than to point me back to the form again. I've always called the 919 number.


I posted the steps of exactly what I did on the phone here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7086072#post7086072

If it was a while ago when you called, things might be different now since I think the TA rollout in Raleigh just recently started.


----------



## pinkmuppet

I have TWC in NYC with a SA 8300. Trying to reduce costs, can I get a Tivo HD without having to pay for a cable card? What will I loose? Will I not be able to see anything? or just HD? I dont really care about HBO, ondemand, etc.

thanks!


----------



## SCSIRAID

pinkmuppet said:


> I have TWC in NYC with a SA 8300. Trying to reduce costs, can I get a Tivo HD without having to pay for a cable card? What will I loose? Will I not be able to see anything? or just HD? I dont really care about HBO, ondemand, etc.
> 
> thanks!


If your system is like most... and they will give you one... a TA without a cablecard would get you the local network HD channels and no other digital content. If you already subscribe to digital cable... a cablecard shouldnt be a big monthly expense.


----------



## Undertakernv

LA Dave said:


> I looked at my guide closer this weekend and I noticed it seemed off from what Zap2it.com's guide was listing my channels.
> I had 'HD SCI FI Network' instead of 'SCIFIHD'.
> I tried to restart my guided setup and re-entered all my settings.
> After downloading all the guide data again, it worked and is now picking up all the channels and guide data properly.
> 
> I'm not sure how the Guide got out of whacked out, but it works fine now after restarting the Guided setup.


Had the exact same problem and after seeing your post I re-ran guided setup and now have all the guide data working. Whoo, I can finish watching BSG in HD now!


----------



## jtm7x2

I'm new to the forums, but has anyone had any good experiences with the new TA? I've had mine a week, and all I get is the 8 blinks of death with no access to SDV channels. I've browsed the thread where everyone recommends cableguy to fix them up, but I don't have enough PMs to send him my info yet. Any other fixes out there?


----------



## SCSIRAID

jtm7x2 said:


> I'm new to the forums, but has anyone had any good experiences with the new TA? I've had mine a week, and all I get is the 8 blinks of death with no access to SDV channels. I've browsed the thread where everyone recommends cableguy to fix them up, but I don't have enough PMs to send him my info yet. Any other fixes out there?


I believe the 8 blinks means not authorized.... so the box isnt properly set up in the cableco system. Im sure cableguy will keep me straight though.


----------



## 59er

pinkmuppet said:


> I have TWC in NYC with a SA 8300. Trying to reduce costs, can I get a Tivo HD without having to pay for a cable card? What will I loose? Will I not be able to see anything? or just HD? I dont really care about HBO, ondemand, etc.
> 
> thanks!


I'm paying TWC NYC $1.75 per month for my M-Card, which is more than worth it. However, they wouldn't give me Triple Play pricing without keeping a cable box; given that I save a huge amount by having a cable box that I don't actually have to use, I am happy to have their lousy (non-DVR) HD box.


jeremyz said:


> No tuning adapters necessary in NYC.


Yeah, we've finally got our 100+ HD channels, with no SDV.

I for one LOVE TWC!


----------



## seggers

SCSIRAID said:


> I believe the 8 blinks means not authorized.... so the box isnt properly set up in the cableco system. Im sure cableguy will keep me straight though.


I also had the 8 blinks. They had me unhook the USB cable, and ensure that the supplied one was being used.

I'm sure they did some "stuff" at their end too.

Seggers


----------



## bobrt6676

jtm7x2 said:


> I'm new to the forums, but has anyone had any good experiences with the new TA? I've had mine a week, and all I get is the 8 blinks of death with no access to SDV channels. I've browsed the thread where everyone recommends cableguy to fix them up, but I don't have enough PMs to send him my info yet. Any other fixes out there?


Some have replaced the supplied coax cable after no channels and had success. I have 2 TA's. One blinks constantly but all SDV stations tune just fine. The other blinked and I received no SDV channels and Tivo did not recognize it. I unplugged the TA waited 30 sec and replugged. After a minute or 2 the light turned solid and Tivo popped up a screen saying a TA was attached. It has worked fine since.


----------



## wtherrell

Just got off the phone with TWC CSR to set appointment for cablecard install on my HD. I requested Multistream card. Trish (the CSR) said they don't have M-cards. Only S-cards. So I know some of you other Charlotte folks said you got M-cards. I guess I'll find out more tomorrow. $1.75 per card per month. I guess $3.50 a month isn't too bad.


----------



## ajergo

Just a post to document a very positive experience I had with Time Warner Cable in Rochester NY as far as a Cable Card install and obtaining a Tuning Adapter for a new TiVo HD. Just had an extremely bad experience with TiVo Technical support that totally screwed me up, but that will be a different post I will make in a couple of days. This post just concerns Time Warner.

I ordered a TiVo HD from Amazon.com on Sunday, Feb. 15th with free 10 day shipping. I live in NY and it was being shipped from PA, so it never takes 10 days when I order from Amazon. As soon as I saw the UPS delivery info state that I would have it delivered by Wed. the 18th, I called Time Warner (Rochester) on Monday the 16th. Soonest appointment they could schedule was Sunday the 22nd, so I took that one. At the same time I asked for a Tuning Adapter to be mailed to me. They said something to the effect that it was in a local warehouse but could be retrieved and shipped to me ASAP.

I did get my TiVo HD delivered by UPS on Wednesday the 18th, but due to very bad advice by TiVo technical support on Thursday the 19th, they told me my unit from Amazon.com had a Hardware problem and I needed a replacement unit. This was completely wrong , but in any event this caused me to change my Time Warner Cable Card installation date from Sunday the 22nd to Wednesday the 25th. 

My Tuning Adapter arrived by UPS on Monday the 23rd, so that was good that I had the Tuning Adapter before the Cable Card install ... both could be connected with the Time Warner install guy here. Although installing a Tuning Adapter rarely is a problem from the posts that I have read here.

The Installer that came from Time Warner said he was trained on the cable cards, but had little to no experience installing them. In any case, everything went very smoothly. He had the M-Card for me. After he got some info from my TiVo, he had to call the office and that took a little while. BUT, once the office called him back, we were able to install the cable card and within two to four minutes, I was able to see some of the non SDV (Switched Digital Video) channels as long as I punched in the channel number on my TiVo remote. Next step was to attach the Tuning Adapter. The installer told me it may take up to 2 hours for the Tuning Adapter to register all the SDV channels, but it was really just a few minutes. The Tuning Adapter was a Cisco unit and the green power light blinked for a few minutes ... no more than 3 to 5 minutes. After I got a solid green light on the Tuning Adapter, I was able to see all the SDV channels that I tried by punching in the channel number on the TiVo remote. It worked perfectly!

After the Time Warner installer left, I repeated the TiVo guided setup. This went smoothly, but my network connection to the TiVo service only got me one day of Guide Info. It took a second manual connection (that I did shortly after the guided setup) and then about 2 hours of TiVo processing time to get me the full Program Guide info for the next 12 days or so. BUT, all went extremely smoothly. 

Been using this TiVo HD to watch HD channels now for two days. With just one exception of the channel for FX HD, I have had an excellent picture and everything has been going extremely well. There was one show I recorded on the FX HD channel that had drop outs and spotty poor picture for the first 5 or 10 minutes of the hour show; then it was fine. Later checked the Cable Strength of that channel via the TiVo screen (under Settings/Channels) and found the signal strength on that channel was about 88 or so, while most others were at or close to 100%.

BUT, bottom line is anybody using Time Warner in Rochester, NY should not have any problems with a Cable Card install nor a Tuning Adapter usage.


----------



## DPick

59er said:


> I'm paying TWC NYC $1.75 per month for my M-Card, which is more than worth it. However, they wouldn't give me Triple Play pricing without keeping a cable box; given that I save a huge amount by having a cable box that I don't actually have to use, I am happy to have their lousy (non-DVR) HD box.
> 
> Yeah, we've finally got our 100+ HD channels, with no SDV.
> 
> I for one LOVE TWC!


I just got off the phone with TWC in NYC and was told that I can not keep my box and I have to lose my discounted package if I want to move forward with installing a cablecard


----------



## 59er

DPick said:


> I just got off the phone with TWC in NYC and was told that I can not keep my box and I have to lose my discounted package if I want to move forward with installing a cablecard


You just spoke to an idiot is all. Try calling back, and see if someone else is a little smarter. Or perhaps call back and say you'd like to "add a cable card for a second television."

I am paying $89.95 per month for Triple Play + $10 for the faster internet + $1.75 plus $23 or $24 for 2 premiums. It's a great deal, but I had to ask REALLY nicely for those rates! (I'm getting $40 or so off standard triple play pricing.)


----------



## wireless200

59er said:


> [,,,]
> 
> I am paying $89.95 per month for Triple Play + $10 for the faster internet + $1.75 plus $23 or $24 for 2 premiums. It's a great deal, but I had to ask REALLY nicely for those rates! (I'm getting $40 or so off standard triple play pricing.)


Sounds like they've got you right where they want you: a customer who's happy to pay $125 a month for TV.


----------



## 59er

wireless200 said:


> Sounds like they've got you right where they want you: a customer who's happy to pay $125 a month for TV.


...And fast internet and unlimited phone calls (US/Canada).

And yeah, I love the TV I'm getting.


----------



## BigLoopy

Great thread, lots of good advice.

We just had the installer here to put in 2 cable cards (which are working) and a Tuning Adapter (which is not working). We have an appointment for another tech to come out on Monday morning, but until then, here's what I am looking for from the hive mind:

I need a list of the current SDV channels on Time Warner Cable so that I can tell TiVo not to tune to them and record stuff. We are in WNY Suburban.

Thanks!


----------



## ajergo

BigLoopy - you said you are in WNY Suburban. What city is that in. Buffalo or Rochester? I have Rochester TW so I may be able to help you if you are the same, but if you mean Buffalo then the channel lineup is completely different. Also do you have a HD cable box from TW now. Is it made by Scientific Atlanta?

From,
A.J.


----------



## SCSIRAID

BigLoopy said:


> Great thread, lots of good advice.
> 
> We just had the installer here to put in 2 cable cards (which are working) and a Tuning Adapter (which is not working). We have an appointment for another tech to come out on Monday morning, but until then, here's what I am looking for from the hive mind:
> 
> I need a list of the current SDV channels on Time Warner Cable so that I can tell TiVo not to tune to them and record stuff. We are in WNY Suburban.
> 
> Thanks!


You might want to add your location to your profile... makes it easier.


----------



## wtherrell

wtherrell said:


> Just got off the phone with TWC CSR to set appointment for cablecard install on my HD. I requested Multistream card. Trish (the CSR) said they don't have M-cards. Only S-cards. So I know some of you other Charlotte folks said you got M-cards. I guess I'll find out more tomorrow. $1.75 per card per month. I guess $3.50 a month isn't too bad.


Well, the appointment window was for 12:00--2:00 PM today. No show, no call. It's now an hour and a half past the end of the window and have not heard from them.


----------



## Xunaka

For reference this is an up to date list of SDV channels in the Western New york division (Buffalo) 

ESPN Deportes Esp 123 
NYS Legislative Channel 127 
MTV TR3S 158 
Trinity Broadcast Net 168 
Cine Latino 190 
CNN Esp 191 
Discovery Esp 192 
Fox Sports Esp 193 
Mun2 195 
Toon Disney Esp 196 
History Esp 197 
PPV Barker (Previews) 300 
PPV Channels 301 - 346 
NBA 1-9 + NBA Channel 510 - 519 
MLB Game 1 thru Game 14 531 - 544 
HGTV HD 715 
Food Network HD 716 
Fox Business Network 719 
Fox News HD 720 
CNN HD 721 
CNBC HD 722 
TBS HD 723 
TNT HD 724 
ESPN NEWS HD 728 
NHL NETWORK HD 729 
MSG HD 730 
SNNY HD 731 
Tennis Channel HD 732 
Outdoor Channel HD 733 
National Geographic Channel HD 734 
Travel Channel HD 735 
The Learning Channel HD 736 
Science HD 737 
Discovery HD 738 
Animal Planet HD 739 
Planet Green HD 741 
A&E HD 742 
Biography HD 743 
History Channel HD 744 
Crime and Investigation HD 745 
Cartoon Network HD 747 
Toon Disney HD 748 
ABC Family HD 749 
Disney Channel HD 750 
Lifetime Movie Network HD 751 
MGM HD 753 
Bravo HD 754 
IFCHD 755 
FX HD 757 
USA HD 758 
SCIFI HD 759 
Palladia 760 
Big 10 Network 768 
Speed HD 769 
Yes HD 770 
Game HD MLB/NHL 773 
GAME HD NBA 774 
FUSEHD 778 
WEHD 779 
AMCHD 788 
Hallmark Movie Channel HD 789 
Mojo HD 793 
Pay For View HD 798 


Tuning adapters are available in limited quanity in the Buffalo division, it was on a first come first serve basis to customers whom had signed up for them online through the TWC website.


----------



## notting

Chapel Hill, NC - TWC-NC.

I'm using a TivoHD with a single M-Card. It works fine for every channel it's supposed to ... except for Telefutura, which shows 'Not Tuned: Wrong Card State'. Given that this channel is available in the clear both in analog and digital form, there's obviously something wrong. 

I'm curious if anyone else has seen something like this, as it seems a rather bizarre way for the cablecard to fail.


----------



## SCSIRAID

notting said:


> Chapel Hill, NC - TWC-NC.
> 
> I'm using a TivoHD with a single M-Card. It works fine for every channel it's supposed to ... except for Telefutura, which shows 'Not Tuned: Wrong Card State'. Given that this channel is available in the clear both in analog and digital form, there's obviously something wrong.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone else has seen something like this, as it seems a rather bizarre way for the cablecard to fail.


Its not failing... Telefutura (digital simulcast version) is SDV. That message is what you see on an SDV channel. If you try to tune 260 (Discovery) you will see the same thing.


----------



## notting

SCSIRAID said:


> Its not failing... Telefutura (digital simulcast version) is SDV. That message is what you see on an SDV channel.  If you try to tune 260 (Discovery) you will see the same thing.


Given that the digital version of it comes in clear-QAM on 117.12, I find that hard to believe.


----------



## SCSIRAID

notting said:


> Given that the digital version of it comes in clear-QAM on 117.12, I find that hard to believe.


Hmmm.... its on the list that csmith gave me of Raleigh SDV channels... and the message he sees for the cablecard is what you get with an SDV channel. The channel map is what determines what is where... so even if its on a clear qam carrier... the channel map may be indicating differently... and the channel map wins.


----------



## notting

SCSIRAID said:


> Hmmm.... its on the list that csmith gave me of Raleigh SDV channels... and the message he sees for the cablecard is what you get with an SDV channel. The channel map is what determines what is where... so even if its on a clear qam carrier... the channel map may be indicating differently... and the channel map wins.


Is it actually a SDV channel for you (as you have a TA and can verify...)?

The CSR said it shouldn't be, but their only solution so far has been attempting to set up a visit with a tech.


----------



## SCSIRAID

notting said:


> Is it actually a SDV channel for you (as you have a TA and can verify...)?
> 
> The CSR said it shouldn't be, but their only solution so far has been attempting to set up a visit with a tech.


Both my tuners are dutifully recording right now... Ill check later and get back to you...


----------



## SCSIRAID

notting said:


> Is it actually a SDV channel for you (as you have a TA and can verify...)?
> 
> The CSR said it shouldn't be, but their only solution so far has been attempting to set up a visit with a tech.


Ok... checked this morning... Telefutura, channel 20 digital simulcast as mapped by the TA, IS SDV.


----------



## ljcaswell

I just wanted to add to my previous posts describing my Tivo HD/Cablecard/Tuning Adapter install.

I got my Tuning Adapter from TW Rochester NY yesterday and installed it today. It's the CISCO unit. Worked perfectly as soon as it was plugged in and I had all my SDV channels immediately. If anyone is sitting, waiting for the TA after putting a request in on their web site, make sure you are calling them. They didn't have my order in their system. As soon as I called, I had the TA 3 days later.

All in all, I have to say that TW Rochester has been wonderful to deal with. They all seemed very knowledgeable about Tivos, Cablecards and Tuning Adapters and everything worked perfectly as soon as it was installed, and has continued to work perfectly. After reading all the horror stories here, I guess I'm feeling pretty lucky.

The only glitch in the whole process was the first defective Tivo I received, which had to be returned and replaced by Tivo.


----------



## ajergo

I have to second what ljcaswell has said. I also have Time Warner in Rochester, NY and they did an excellent job with the Cable Card install for a new TiVo HD. I also tried the Web site form approach to getting a Tuning Adapter and that did not work, but a phone call worked much better. Billing seems to have worked well also with appropriate credits for returning a Scientific Atlanta DVR piece of junk and just a $2.50/mo charge for the M-card I needed in the TiVo HD. A reasonable one time charge of $19.99 for the Cable Card install. Tuning Adapter is completely free; did not even have to pay the UPS charge for delivering it to my house.

I do have problems with one SDV channel for FX HD Channel 1067 in Rochester. TiVo says the cable strength is only 88 or 89&#37; and that seems to be causing drop outs and somewhat poor HD picture quality.

ljcaswell - Have you tried recording any shows on 1067? If yes, do you have problems with the picture there. All other channels seem to have a higher cable strength with no picture quality problems.

A.J.


----------



## ljcaswell

@ajergo - 1067 has a strength of 93 for me. No problems with viewing. I haven't recorded anything on that channel.


----------



## m_jonis

ljcaswell said:


> @ajergo - 1067 has a strength of 93 for me. No problems with viewing. I haven't recorded anything on that channel.


I'm in Albany, but I've got a "chunk" of channels whose signal strength fluctuates between 93 and 100 (it will show 100 and maybe 5 seconds later, go to 93, and back and forth)

I've noticed that the channels with the most pixelation are usually SDV, although I'm getting it on two others that aren't.

Look in your cable card DVR diagnostics menu in the Tivo and see if the RS Uncorrected and corrected counts keep increasing.

Last Friday was pretty bad (BSG on SciFi and Clone Wars on Cartoon HD).

I've had TW out 6 diff. times and they keep saying they can find nothing wrong with the signal.

So I'm guessing it's either the Tuning Adapter or the Tivo. They've replaced all cables and splitters at this point.


----------



## SCSIRAID

m_jonis said:


> I'm in Albany, but I've got a "chunk" of channels whose signal strength fluctuates between 93 and 100 (it will show 100 and maybe 5 seconds later, go to 93, and back and forth)
> 
> I've noticed that the channels with the most pixelation are usually SDV, although I'm getting it on two others that aren't.
> 
> Look in your cable card DVR diagnostics menu in the Tivo and see if the RS Uncorrected and corrected counts keep increasing.
> 
> Last Friday was pretty bad (BSG on SciFi and Clone Wars on Cartoon HD).
> 
> I've had TW out 6 diff. times and they keep saying they can find nothing wrong with the signal.
> 
> So I'm guessing it's either the Tuning Adapter or the Tivo. They've replaced all cables and splitters at this point.


Pixelation can also be coming from the source. The only way to tell is to watch live and check RS Uncorrected whenever you see breakup. I had that exact situation on NatGeo HD here in Raleigh. RS Uncorrected stayed at zero even though the pic was breaking up. Spoke with TWC Engineering and they were able to trace it back to NatGeo as the source.


----------



## m_jonis

Thanks for the information. I'll have to see if there's some known problem with the Fox channels.


----------



## notting

SCSIRAID said:


> Hmmm.... its on the list that csmith gave me of Raleigh SDV channels... and the message he sees for the cablecard is what you get with an SDV channel. The channel map is what determines what is where... so even if its on a clear qam carrier... the channel map may be indicating differently... and the channel map wins.


Thanks. After bouncing around some confused CSRs over e-mail, finally talked to an escalation tech on the phone, who claimed:


that the digital version is supposed to be SDV (sure, OK)
that the unencrypted version coming in on QAM 117.12 is the SDV version of the channel (?!)

Not sure I believe them, but I doubt pushing more is going to get them to make it make any more sense.


----------



## SCSIRAID

notting said:


> Thanks. After bouncing around some confused CSRs over e-mail, finally talked to an escalation tech on the phone, who claimed:
> 
> 
> that the digital version is supposed to be SDV (sure, OK)
> that the unencrypted version coming in on QAM 117.12 is the SDV version of the channel (?!)
> 
> Not sure I believe them, but I doubt pushing more is going to get them to make it make any more sense.


Dont believe them... Channel 117 (753 Mhz) is not one of the SDV QAM's. 108-115 (699Mhz - 741Mhz) are the SDV QAM's.


----------



## vonivo

Has anyone bought (like on ebay or wherever) a s-card or m-card and returned time warners cards to them and called them with the serial # of your card ? will they do it and if so did they take the stupid card lease fee off?


----------



## CintiDave

Anyone having problems receiving Music Choice channels? They suddenly stopped working this week and TW Cincinnati says we're not supposed to get them on Tivo S3/cable cards - according to TW "It's a fluke that you were getting them for the last 3 years..."

Already have a tuning adapter and all is well with that and the SDV channels.


----------



## bobrt6676

CintiDave said:


> Anyone having problems receiving Music Choice channels? They suddenly stopped working this week and TW Cincinnati says we're not supposed to get them on Tivo S3/cable cards - according to TW "It's a fluke that you were getting them for the last 3 years..."
> 
> Already have a tuning adapter and all is well with that and the SDV channels.


I have Music Choice in the Dayton market. 2 TivoHD's one with M-Card one with 2 S-cards. Look on your bill. Music choice in Dayton is billed @ 50 cents per month per DVR. (Tivo or TW box)


----------



## Johnwashere

bobrt6676 said:


> I have Music Choice in the Dayton market. 2 TivoHD's one with M-Card one with 2 S-cards. Look on your bill. Music choice in Dayton is billed @ 50 cents per month per DVR. (Tivo or TW box)


We get them in Columbus for free. I wouldn't ever pay for music choice!


----------



## muya

Just wanted to let everyone know that the tuning adapter is now available in San Diego. I have been beta testing for about 3 months with no problems. Call and get one!


----------



## ApexRon

How current is program guide?

What I dislike about TWC program guide is that you can set up your TWC DVR to record a program but if the program moves its time slot because of a prior program you wind up recording the wrong program.

Does the TiVo have the same issue?


----------



## muya

ApexRon said:


> How current is program guide?
> 
> What I dislike about TWC program guide is that you can set up your TWC DVR to record a program but if the program moves its time slot because of a prior program you wind up recording the wrong program.
> 
> Does the TiVo have the same issue?


No. TiVo will follow the name and episode number. That's one of the big reasons why i won't use the TWC DVR, among several other reasons.


----------



## Chun

muya said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that the tuning adapter is now available in San Diego. I have been beta testing for about 3 months with no problems. Call and get one!


I'm in Carlsbad and my S3 literally just stopped working. Tivo said the box was fine and to look at the cable cards. TWC came out with 2 new cards and can't get them to go and says it's the S3 (imagine that) I've asked over and over if SDV has been rolled out and is a factor and they say no. interesting to see you have the adaptor............


----------



## mrjosh

Keith and other Charlotte, NC-area TWC customers, I called customer service two days ago and found out that TAs have been available since March 4 and hat they would contact me when they would ship one. The CSR said something about a self-install as she read very quickly through the note she had received on them. The next day, I went to our local TWC office to see if, by chance, they had any in stock. The lady who waited on me had never even heard of Tuning Adapters, but the lady next to her said she had "read something about them the other day." They didn't have them in stock. Let me know if any of you have any luck.


----------



## monkeyhouse

mrjosh said:


> Keith and other Charlotte, NC-area TWC customers, I called customer service two days ago and found out that TAs have been available since March 4 and hat they would contact me when they would ship one. The CSR said something about a self-install as she read very quickly through the note she had received on them. The next day, I went to our local TWC office to see if, by chance, they had any in stock. The lady who waited on me had never even heard of Tuning Adapters, but the lady next to her said she had "read something about them the other day." They didn't have them in stock. Let me know if any of you have any luck.


I finally got an email from TWC on Monday indicating asking me to confirm that I wanted a tuning adapter after previously registering for one. So I did that. The following day I got an email saying it had been mailed out. Wednesday I received the tuning adapter on my doorstep. At least that turn around was quick despite them being available since March 4 - I didn't know that.

I only just got round to installing the Cisco tuning adapter last night. I thought it was a simple install and the instructions indicated as much too. So I have it all plugged up but no SDV channels are coming through. I've reset the TiVo twice and still no luck.

Today I did a restart and a (long) guided setup. And it still doesn't work.

I checked at tivo.com/switched to see what that had to say and found out there was a menu option for it...
*Messages & Settings > Account & System Information > Tuning Adapter*
It said that no tuning adapter was present!
I reset the TiVo again and the tuning adapter.
Now it recognises the tuning adapter is there but it's not picking up any channels at *Messages & Settings > Account & System Information > Tuning Adapter > Test Channels*
At no point have I seen the screen for receiving channel info








And the green light on the tuning adapter continues to blink (receiving data?) since I restarted it about an hour ago.

Only last week a friend of mine had a new TiVo cable card install and got the tuning adapter installed at the same time and he's not had any problems.

It sure would be typical that I've received a kaput unit


----------



## monkeyhouse

wtherrell said:


> Well, the appointment window was for 12:00--2:00 PM today. No show, no call. It's now an hour and a half past the end of the window and have not heard from them.


What was said to you about not having any multistream cards is cobblers. I have one and had it for over a year. Now unless they have run out and all they have left is single stream cards - I guess that's possible but I started out with 2 single stream stream cards and TWC never got them working then finally they brought a multistream card out and it's been fine.

Hope your tech shows up eventually!


----------



## monkeyhouse

My tuning adapter is working now. 
I disconnected all the cables to the tuning adapter, resting for 30 seconds, then reconnected them back up again - power being last. I didn't reset the TiVo.
After a few minutes I got the following screen








And all the SDV channels are now coming in from what I can see so far.


----------



## Klankster

OK, I got a Cisco tuning adapter for our Series 3 unit from the Milwaukee Time Warner office a couple of days ago and it mostly seems to be working OK, but while changing channels around tonight trying out stuff, we ran into several instances where we'd go to a channel we should be receiving and it was black. Changing the channel up and down didn't make it work, but hitting the LIVE TV button twice to switch to the other tuner and back got it working. At the time the other tuner was recording a program, so I'm pretty sure both cablecards are working. 

This happened a couple of times, and I'm a bit worried that this will happen when the unit is trying to record something. This obviously shouldn't happen -- Is there a way I can troubleshoot this? Or is there a known solution to this issue?


----------



## mrjosh

Thanks for the update, monkeyhouse - I'm glad everything is finally working for you!

I signed up to receive my TA from TWC on November 14, but I haven't heard the first thing about getting one. Any suggestions besides just being patient? I've tried that already.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Klankster said:


> OK, I got a Cisco tuning adapter for our Series 3 unit from the Milwaukee Time Warner office a couple of days ago and it mostly seems to be working OK, but while changing channels around tonight trying out stuff, we ran into several instances where we'd go to a channel we should be receiving and it was black. Changing the channel up and down didn't make it work, but hitting the LIVE TV button twice to switch to the other tuner and back got it working. At the time the other tuner was recording a program, so I'm pretty sure both cablecards are working.
> 
> This happened a couple of times, and I'm a bit worried that this will happen when the unit is trying to record something. This obviously shouldn't happen -- Is there a way I can troubleshoot this? Or is there a known solution to this issue?


Next time you get the black screen... suggest that you pop into DVR Diagnostics and check (for the tuner with the black channel) the Signal Lock, Program Lock and Search Complete values... I expect you will find Yes, No, No. Also check the three PID values a little further down. When you get the channel back to normal... check DVR Diags again... The first three should all be Yes and hopefully the PID values will be the same.... Please let us know what you find.


----------



## Klankster

SCSIRAID said:


> Next time you get the black screen... suggest that you pop into DVR Diagnostics and check (for the tuner with the black channel) the Signal Lock, Program Lock and Search Complete values... I expect you will find Yes, No, No. Also check the three PID values a little further down. When you get the channel back to normal... check DVR Diags again... The first three should all be Yes and hopefully the PID values will be the same.... Please let us know what you find.


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## allietx

Holy crap... any other Austinites following this TWC Pricing Tiers story?!! If there is already a thread of people freaking out about it, please point me to it!


----------



## Klankster

SCSIRAID said:


> Next time you get the black screen... suggest that you pop into DVR Diagnostics and check (for the tuner with the black channel) the Signal Lock, Program Lock and Search Complete values... I expect you will find Yes, No, No. Also check the three PID values a little further down. When you get the channel back to normal... check DVR Diags again... The first three should all be Yes and hopefully the PID values will be the same.... Please let us know what you find.


It happened to my wife today. The Signal Lock, Program Lock and Search Complete values were YES, YES, YES. Signal level was fluctuating between 86 and 91. When I exited the screen the channel was up. Odd. I'll keep checking if it comes up again, but perhaps the signal level wasn't quite up to snuff.


----------



## notting

SCSIRAID said:


> Dont believe them... Channel 117 (753 Mhz) is not one of the SDV QAM's. 108-115 (699Mhz - 741Mhz) are the SDV QAM's.


Going back to this for a second... please check my understanding:


unless they really overcompress, they can't fit more than 2-3 channels in a QAM
which leaves them a SDV capacity of 14-21 HD channels
yet there currently are at least 29 HD SDV channels (in RDU), not to mention the 20+ SD SDV channels

So, less than 50% of the HD channels can be made available simultaneously at any particular head end (and this percentage drops with each month and each set of new channels...)?


----------



## SCSIRAID

notting said:


> Going back to this for a second... please check my understanding:
> 
> 
> unless they really overcompress, they can't fit more than 2-3 channels in a QAM
> which leaves them a SDV capacity of 14-21 HD channels
> yet there currently are at least 29 HD SDV channels (in RDU), not to mention the 20+ SD SDV channels
> 
> So, less than 50% of the HD channels can be made available simultaneously at any particular head end (and this percentage drops with each month and each set of new channels...)?


Two HD's per QAM would be optimal... Three is pushing it. My understanding is that TWC is allocating 15Mbits for SDV HD and 3.5Mbit for SDV SD which would allow 2 HD's and 2 SD's per QAM.

As to the rest... close... There are multiple 'service groups' serving a number of 'nodes'. All the service groups are created at the head end and distributed to the nodes. So within a given service group there are 8 QAM's which are carrying SDV content. Now... each service group is independant from the other service groups... so the ratio is not 8 QAM's for all of the Raleigh area (hundreds of thousands of homes)... its 8 QAM's per service group (100 or so homes or thereabouts). SDV really only works if you put lower usage stuff on it. The high usage stuff should be linear. If they start getting blocking... TWC will likely adjust what is SDV and what is not. Have faith... they arent stupid...


----------



## notting

SCSIRAID said:


> Have faith... they arent stupid...


Thanks... I was just trying to get some data since it appeared I was running into SDV over-commital with my TA; turns out it was an entirely different bizarre error.


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> Have faith... they arent stupid...


**BOGGLE**

I guess that's why I'm an agnostic.


----------



## Lovetroll

allietx said:


> Holy crap... any other Austinites following this TWC Pricing Tiers story?!! If there is already a thread of people freaking out about it, please point me to it!


I think I'm going to freak out a little about it. I wonder how this affects those of us who are "locked in" on our pricing for 2 years.


----------



## mmcgown

Lovetroll said:


> I think I'm going to freak out a little about it. I wonder how this affects those of us who are "locked in" on our pricing for 2 years.


The answer to that was in the original story.........

One more update before I leave the office. In answer to the question about whether current contract customers will be able to get out of their contract based on this change, Time Warner Cable spokeswoman Melissa Sorola said via Twitter, "too early to tell - we're still in the data collection phase of this."


----------



## KeinoDoggy

received my TA today. Seems to be very flaky device. Sometimes the green light on it after plugging it in will blink for hours unless I unplug it and start over. With it, I'm basically losing all of my analog channels except way low ones like 2-99. They come back after unplugging and keeping unplugged the TA. I'm getting none of the new HD including Discovery HD, Palladium, USA HD, Diisney HD and Sci Fi HD. I beleive all the new HD should be coming in through the Cable CARD not the TW. I'll try to get a hold of someone at TW today but doubtful they'll have any ideas.
BTW,

I have one of the old TW HD boxes in another room and it is getting all of the channels.


----------



## MrPlastic

Not sure where to post this so if some one knows a better thread please let me know. 
I live in Austin and have a HDXL with tuner adapter and also a regular box. I used to have pixelation problems but using a different cable and moving the Tivo unit closer to the source I now have excellent stable images.
My new problem is channel unavailable and it happens on both the Tivo and the cable box. It is only on certain channels in the Sports pack. Tennis and Soccer all come in fine but Fuel and the College channels will lose signal. The error message is "channel unavailable try again later." And it'll happen while I am watching, the picture freezes. 
I have called TWC and they don't seem to know what the problem is. When I do get a signal it is 100 percent. It doesn't happen to all of the channels in the Sports Pack, like Tennis or Soccer. Speed is pretty stable but sometimes I lose it too. TWC seems to think a tech can help but I am not sure. Any one have a similar problem?


----------



## SCSIRAID

MrPlastic said:


> Not sure where to post this so if some one knows a better thread please let me know.
> I live in Austin and have a HDXL with tuner adapter and also a regular box. I used to have pixelation problems but using a different cable and moving the Tivo unit closer to the source I now have excellent stable images.
> My new problem is channel unavailable and it happens on both the Tivo and the cable box. It is only on certain channels in the Sports pack. Tennis and Soccer all come in fine but Fuel and the College channels will lose signal. The error message is "channel unavailable try again later." And it'll happen while I am watching, the picture freezes.
> I have called TWC and they don't seem to know what the problem is. When I do get a signal it is 100 percent. It doesn't happen to all of the channels in the Sports Pack, like Tennis or Soccer. Speed is pretty stable but sometimes I lose it too. TWC seems to think a tech can help but I am not sure. Any one have a similar problem?


It sounds like you are having a problem with SDV overcommitment... not enough QAM's for the number of channel requests. I suggest you post this in the Austin Tuning Adapter thread and cableguy will likely be able to help.


----------



## prewittj1

Just had my multi-stream cable card and tuning adaptor installed yesterday by time warner in Austin. 

Is it normal for the whole screen to go grey for a second every time I change the channel? I figure this is normal and it just takes a second for the next channel to load but wanted to make sure.


----------



## Klankster

This is starting to get old.

We keep having channels that are black when we change to them or we get a "this channel is temporarily unavailable" message.

I just tried to switch to CNNHD (channel 544) and it would not tune -- it was just black, no "unavailable" message. I brought up the diagnostics and got:

Tuner 0
Channel 544
Frequency 735000kHz
Mod. QAM256
Connection type RF2
Signal source Cable
Cablecard assoc. Cablecard 2
Signal strength -
Signal lock NO
Program lock NO
Search Complete NO
SNR 33db
RS Uncorrected 0
RS Corrected 0

I wonder what the "signal strength -" means. Maybe I should bring down one of our TW regular HD boxes and see if it is getting anything at these times.

At one point, after several seconds, PROGRAM LOCK and SEARCH COMPLETE went to YES and I popped back to live TV to see the UNAVAILABLE message. I went back to diagnostics and after a short period all went to YES and hitting Live TV again showed that the channel was up.

What should I do? Will the cable company have a clue how to address this? I have to wonder if it's just our box, our cablecards or the tuning adapter. This whole system seems like such an awful kludge because it has so many possible failure points. How TW will deal with the troubleshooting for this is beyond me.

My wife is extremely unhappy with this situation. $600 spent on a new Tivo and we get freaking black screens three or four times a day. And I was annoyed at rain outages every couple of months on DirecTV.


----------



## oldshad

I am trying to get a correct equipment in order to have a compatible hardware with West Los Angeles TWC. If anyone has a successful setup please tell me about your experience and the type of equipment for TIVO and TWC are used.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Xunaka

oldshad said:


> I am trying to get a correct equipment in order to have a compatible hardware with West Los Angeles TWC. If anyone has a successful setup please tell me about your experience and the type of equipment for TIVO and TWC are used.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tim


Series 3 or TiVOHD, anything below this will not operate with a tuning adapter. Call your local, depending on their procedures 2 or 1 cable card and the tuning adapter.. its pretty simple


----------



## KeithB

Klankster said:


> This is starting to get old.
> 
> We keep having channels that are black when we change to them or we get a "this channel is temporarily unavailable" message.


You said it.  I left voice mail messages for two area supervisors at the Charlotte TWC office this weekend and Monday, because a similar thing is happening to me. Plus, nobody in the TWC office can tell me exactly WHICH channels are SDV. The internet chat agent on Sunday didn't even understand what SDV or the Digital Variety tier were. If they can't tell me which HD channels are transmitted via SDV, how am I supposed to diagnose the cause of the problem?


----------



## Klankster

Well, tonight I am cautiously optimistic.

This morning my wife calls me down to tell me that something is totally hosed on the Tivo -- She says there's a message on it that I need to look at. It's the "Tuning adapter is connected" message. Well, freaking DUH. It's been connected for two damn weeks. I OK the message. The Tivo guys need to address this, I think.

Another message comes up about a new channel having been added to our lineup. So I'm thinking, "what -- every time we get a new channel the TA hiccups and has to be OK'd???" This may be an issue for the Tivo software guys. I OK that and the channel banner pops up saying it's on CNNHD but the screen is black and it says something about "Channel not available" -- BS because we watch CNNHD all the time. I played around, switching channels around until CNNHD finally comes up.

I got fed up at this point and called TW to see if we could start troubleshooting our installation. I gave the woman massive detail and told her that I had to see a tech familiar with CableCards and TAs. They said a guy would be out here this afternoon in the 5-8PM timeframe! 

Well, at around 5:30, TWO guys showed up. One was a fairly new guy getting trained, the other was an honest-to-god tech with experience. They started by changing channels on the Tivo as I explained the troubleshooting I had done so far and I started thinking, "the problem will never show up". Then it did. On several channels. The lead tech made a note of all the channels that wouldn't tune. Then he had the other guy hook up the meter to the line and move through the various frequencies. They found a bunch that were bad. They replaced the F-connector on that cable and retested. Still bad.

Went to the basement, where the line comes in, goes thru an amp and is split to the cable modem, 2 other digital TVs and 2 analog lines. They test the signal and it is bad there too. Tested on a couple of the splitter ports, there was a problem with it so they replaced it and a couple of the F-connectors there. While tech #2 is replacing connectors, the lead tech connects the Tivo feed directly to the output of the amp and we go back up to the Tivo, which is still having tuning issues.

Now we go out to the pole and I show him the setup, where the power company moved a pole about 15 years ago and left the TW junction box hanging in the middle of the span. They get a ladder and replace the drop to where our line goes underground to the house.

When all was done, it looks like the Tivo is now tuning OK -- I could not get it to fail. Checking the CableCards, I am now getting signal strength of 90-95 and SNRs of 35/36db where I was getting strengths of 81-85 and SNRs of 33db.

Like I said, I'm cautiously optimistic. I hope this will take care of most of our problems. I'm just really glad I had a competent technician show up.


----------



## Conard

Western NY Finger Lakes TWC:
I bought and received a new HD unit last Tuesday 4/14/09. I hooked it up that night and scanned for channels to see if I could pull up some hd programming from the local channels. Smooth as silk.

Called TW for a cable card install that evening. They were here on Thursday the 16th and installed 1 M card and set it up in less than a half hour.
I have a contract for 2 cable boxes that runs out in Sept. so I had them hook up an HD cable box with HDMI cable to my new HD TV.
They told me the price would stay the same until my contract was up and then I should call for a pick up on one of the boxes.

As soon as they left I called to order their SDV box which arrived today, Tuesday 4/21. I had just arrived home from a hernia operation and was hesitant to get down on my hands and knees to hook it up but with a little help from a pain killer and blurry eyes I went for it.

When I checked the SDV screen on the TiVo it said the unit was not authorized. I called TW, they sent the unit a hit after setting it up on their end and all is good. I went through most of the HD and regular channels and things are working great.

After all the stories on this forum I was prepared to have to do some major tweaking and calling to get this thing up and running.
Now if the feeling of a horse kick on my abdomen goes this smooth, I'll be a happy camper.:up:


----------



## xtoyz

All,

My tuning adapter has been giving me some serious grief lately. I received mine from the Rochester branch VERY early on (beginning of January?) I vaguely remember hearing about some units going out with old software, right around the time I received mine. For the most part I have had little issues, but lately I've been getting a lot of black screens. After hitting the power button multiple times, flipping between SDV and non SDV channels, and finally rebooting the TA by unplugging power I got it to come back. It's done it a few times right in the middle of recording multiple shows during primetime hours. Is it possible to update these things? Or to check current versions?

Thanks for any help,
Shawn
p.s. Loving my Tivo otherwise!!!


----------



## skasol

do we need the TA? I got a tivo installed 2 weeks ago in santa clarita california, and now I got me a 2nd one for my bedroom, the installer said that he is going to add the TA adaptor to both of them today when they come back to install it.

my tivo seems to work fine without the adapter so my question is , do I need the adapter?

it seems that too many people are having trouble with it.

thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## xtoyz

skasol said:


> do we need the TA? I got a tivo installed 2 weeks ago in santa clarita california, and now I got me a 2nd one for my bedroom, the installer said that he is going to add the TA adaptor to both of them today when they come back to install it.
> 
> my tivo seems to work fine without the adapter so my question is , do I need the adapter?
> 
> it seems that too many people are having trouble with it.
> 
> thanks for your help in advance.


Depends on whether or not you're getting all of your channels? The tuning adapter allows the tivo to receive channels it normally would not be able to because TWC made them "switched digital video" channels.

Shawn


----------



## skasol

xtoyz said:


> Depends on whether or not you're getting all of your channels? The tuning adapter allows the tivo to receive channels it normally would not be able to because TWC made them "switched digital video" channels.
> 
> Shawn


thanks shawn,

the technician said it was up to me, is there a fee for the TA?


----------



## xtoyz

skasol said:


> thanks shawn,
> 
> the technician said it was up to me, is there a fee for the TA?


Sort of. Mine was free, and the tech ordered it when he came out to "install" my cable card. It was shipped direct to me, and I hooked up. TWC tried charging me an installation fee, which I argued was ridiculous since I installed it myself. Also,it came without a USB cable so I had to buy one myself.

I ended up getting out of the install fees plus I received a credit for my cable, but you may not. If he's doing the cable card at the same time it will probably be one flat fee.

Shawn


----------



## skasol

thanks he tried to say it was a monthly fee.


----------



## BruceShultes

xtoyz said:


> Depends on whether or not you're getting all of your channels? The tuning adapter allows the tivo to receive channels it normally would not be able to because TWC made them "switched digital video" channels.
> 
> Shawn


Even if you are receiving all of your channels now, your local TWC branch may still start using SDV sometime in the future.


----------



## xtoyz

skasol said:


> thanks he tried to say it was a monthly fee.


I guess you guys could be different? I definitely have a fee for my cable card, but now you're gonna make me go check my bill!!! I'm almost positive there is NOT a fee for the TA, then again I don't do the bills every month (that's what woman are for!)

Shawn


----------



## szurlo

xtoyz said:


> I guess you guys could be different? I definitely have a fee for my cable card, but now you're gonna make me go check my bill!!! I'm almost positive there is NOT a fee for the TA, then again I don't do the bills every month (that's what woman are for!)
> 
> Shawn


Cable cards are $2.50 per month here. The tech that put my TA in said that there would be no fee for the TA "for the first year". I asked him if that meant there would be a charge thereafter, and he said "maybe". It'd be nice to think that the TA would be free forever, but I seriously doubt that will be the case. The initial thinking for most of us would probably be that TWC "owes" us the TA for breaking our one-way host devices with SDV and thereby violating a few FCC rules and regs, but cablecards pretty much also exist because the cablecos have to provide them to satisfy many of the same FCC rules and regs, and we pay for those anyway. I'm not even sure why the TA is free for the first year. Has to be a huge money loser and I'm not sure how they could recoup it. Not sure the TAs will need to be in service for enough years for them to recover their costs via rental/lease/whatever-you-want-to-call-it fees.


----------



## skasol

my cable guy also stated that the TA would be free for the first year and that he didn't know the cost there after


----------



## gsdaddy

I just purchased a Tivo HD and Time Warner Cable (TWC) told me that they don't support CableCards and that all I need is a SDV box. After reading though the posts on this site, I come to the conclusion that I still need CableCard(s) to pickup digital & HD signals. I called TWC back and asked a different person for 2 CableCards and a SDV box. She informed me that the SDV switch is built into the CableCards. I don't think is correct and I have already ordered the SDV switch from the TWC website. I have an appointment this Saturday for CableCard installation. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## skasol

gsdaddy said:


> I just purchased a Tivo HD and Time Warner Cable (TWC) told me that they don't support CableCards and that all I need is a SDV box. After reading though the posts on this site, I come to the conclusion that I still need CableCard(s) to pickup digital & HD signals. I called TWC back and asked a different person for 2 CableCards and a SDV box. She informed me that the SDV switch is built into the CableCards. I don't think is correct and I have already ordered the SDV switch from the TWC website. I have an appointment this Saturday for CableCard installation. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


try to get their multi stream cards.


----------



## szurlo

gsdaddy said:


> I just purchased a Tivo HD and Time Warner Cable (TWC) told me that they don't support CableCards and that all I need is a SDV box. After reading though the posts on this site, I come to the conclusion that I still need CableCard(s) to pickup digital & HD signals. I called TWC back and asked a different person for 2 CableCards and a SDV box. She informed me that the SDV switch is built into the CableCards. I don't think is correct and I have already ordered the SDV switch from the TWC website. I have an appointment this Saturday for CableCard installation. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


The Tuning Adapter and the CableCard are two different devices. The CableCard goes in the slot in the front of your TivoHD and decrypts the digital data stream sent to your TivoHD by the cable company. It also controls which channels you are and are not authorized to watch, etc.
The TA is a box about the size of a small cable box that plugs into your Tivo via USB and coax. The TA is what gives your Tivo the ability to tune Switch Digital Video channels, since it cannot do that itself.
There are single and multi-stream cablecards, which refers to the number of streams that can be decoded simultaneously. For a device that has two tuners, like the TivoHD, you need either two single stream cards or one multi-stream card. Most people seem to agree that for the TivoHD one multi-stream card is the way to go. Plus, in all likely hood, you are going to have to pay a monthly fee for the card(s) and you'd rather only have to pay for one


----------



## Swervo

Just wanted to throw this out there. I've been trying since May 15th of last year to get my Tivo HD working. Replaced the Tivo unit, tried multitudes of cable cards, nothing. It would never get past the "Acquiring Channel Information" screen. We ended up having our cable company DVR go out, and while the guy was out replacing it, he claimed he could get any Tivo working. About a day and a half after that, they found the problem:

They had us listed as being in Santa Monica, CA, when we're actually in West Los Angeles, CA. Because of this, it was trying to authenticate on the wrong head end.

I thought that might be helpful to someone, I'd never seen anyone mention it and it's one of those "last place you look" kinds of things.


----------



## gsdaddy

gsdaddy said:


> I just purchased a Tivo HD and Time Warner Cable (TWC) told me that they don't support CableCards and that all I need is a SDV box. After reading though the posts on this site, I come to the conclusion that I still need CableCard(s) to pickup digital & HD signals. I called TWC back and asked a different person for 2 CableCards and a SDV box. She informed me that the SDV switch is built into the CableCards. I don't think is correct and I have already ordered the SDV switch from the TWC website. I have an appointment this Saturday for CableCard installation. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


Has anyone experienced the second tuner not working with an M-CARD?

The tech came out yesterday with two S-CARDs and he could not get the second one to work because TWC mistyped a number on the first one. Since he had to start over, he asked me if I wanted the M-CARD he had with him. The M-CARD had the same results: "No Signal on Tuner Two". I called TWC and they told me the card was fine. I called Tivo and we worked through screens where we found the EMM was 0 and they suspected a bad card. I call the installer back and a different tech came back this morning with 2 more M-CARDs to try out. The first M-CARD showed a failure on TWC side. The second one paired and EMM is stuck at 2. The tech said give it a few hours to finish updating and call him back. Grrrrr.


----------



## machead

Got my first Tivo this past weekend. TivoHD.

I use TWC out of San Antonio and have basic/standard analog. On my Mac and PC, I get great clear-QAM pictures.

Anyway I just went down to my local TWC office and talked to a rep about digital cable, cable cards and tuning adaptors.

The rep had the following answers:

1. They will not lease me a cable card unless I pay for the digital service.
2. They will not give me digital service unless I also pay for their cable box (which I won't be using).
3. The rep says they know nothing about tuning adaptors or SDV.
4. A rep sitting next to him said that the TWC store in SA on San Pedro has tuning adators and cable cards available over the counter for self-service.


----------



## Lorcane

This post goes out for anyone that works for or knows someone that works for TWC. I'm in the Rio Grande Valley Area and know one seems to know how to get my cable cards activated again. I has something to do with the warehouse not getting anymore Motorola S-Cards, they are only getting M-Cards from SA. Trouble is the system in the RGV reads those cards as S-Cards and my TivoHD sees them as M-Cards thus they can't get them to activate anyone have a solution? I'm one of a handful of customers having this problem and they don't seem to be trying to fix it quickly. My CC have not worked since December.


----------



## RichieW13

Will I be able to access my Time Warner OnDemand programming through my TiVo HD box once I've installed the CableCard (which I don't have yet) - or am I still going to need my cable box for that?


----------



## RichieW13

I went into the local Time Warner office today. They said they can't just give me a CableCard. They say I have to get a tech to come to my house and install it.

What's that all about? Does the tech actually do something special to set my TiVo up with a CableCard, or is it a stupid scam to make it more difficult for me to get rid of their crappy cable box and switch to TiVo?


----------



## Lorcane

Richie,

I was told by a tech when I asked about why they had to come out and install the cards is the fact they had to buy too many replacement TVs when customers installed the cards wrong and bent the pins the card slides into. But don't believe that because they charged me for two installs when I had both my cards installed into my TiVo. FYI, its possible that the TWC reps in your area are clueless about CCs. Most of mine are. In fact my CC stopped working in Nov and they haven't been able to figure out how to reactivate them.


----------



## JimWall

Richie,
Most people probalby can do it themselves. But problem can happen and at least they can then blame their own people. Tech has to send the S/N of each card and host IDs to someone at TWC who then pairs your billing information to the cards so they can have the keys to decrypt scrambled channels. If some channels don't show up the tech can check the digital signal strength and noise level to see if that is why a particular channel does not appear. If so then tech can troubleshoot it.


----------



## alansrobot

Okay, I live in Kansas City MO, and have Time Warner Cable. I rent a Scientific Atlanta 8300 explorer PVR and was told by TWC that i could buy my own Tivo as long as it has a cable card slot. I don't have an HD TV so I don't need the box to do HD; but I want to continue getting the same channels. I need help figuring out which model I should get that is equivalent to the SA 8300 while spending as little as possible. Thanks!


----------



## Yoav

alansrobot said:


> Okay, I live in Kansas City MO, and have Time Warner Cable. I rent a Scientific Atlanta 8300 explorer PVR and was told by TWC that i could buy my own Tivo as long as it has a cable card slot. I don't have an HD TV so I don't need the box to do HD; but I want to continue getting the same channels. I need help figuring out which model I should get that is equivalent to the SA 8300 while spending as little as possible. Thanks!


You should probably get a TivoHD anyways... None of the non-HD tivos support cablecard. Be aware that most cable companies charge a fee for using cablecard too.

You *can* use an older tivo and attach it to one of your cable company's regular cable boxes, although then you will only be able to record/view one channel (and you'll still have to rent a cable box from your cable company).


----------



## adsnova

I have a new unopened TIVO HD DVR. It may stay unopened since I seem to have a common problem.
The Bakerfield, Ca office of BH will be happy to rent me a cable card; however, they informed me that about half of the stations I subscribe to will be unavailable unless I continue to rent the BH box. They do not acknowledge the the FCC directive to provide me access to all that I subscribe to. They know nothing about the so called "Free Channel Tuning" gadget as referenced on TIVO's web site.
Has anyone successfully challanged BH on this?
Is the only option open to me at this time my option to return the TIVO and get my money back? Should I just call DirectTV and get their HD service?


----------



## jablon10

I've got Broadcast Basic on Time Warner (Southern California) and a Tivo HD. I currently have a multi-stream cable card installed and it works great. I have another HD TV that is hooked up directly to the coax (no box). Both TVs get regular and HD stations.

Do I really need the cable card for my "big" TV? Would I still get guide data for my broadcast basic stations? Would the Tivo guide/season pass work any different if I didn't use the cable card?

I've read that you need the cable card to get guide data for HD stations, but then I've also seen screen shots in the forum of stations like 7-1 (ABC HD) with guide data.


----------



## alyssa

adsnova said:


> They know nothing about the so called "Free Channel Tuning" gadget as referenced on TIVO's web site.
> Has anyone successfully challanged BH on this?
> Is the only option open to me at this time my option to return the TIVO and get my money back? Should I just call DirectTV and get their HD service?


you might want to post this question in a BH thread. this thread addresses issues with Time Warner cable.


----------



## adsnova

alyssa said:


> you might want to post this question in a BH thread. this thread addresses issues with Time Warner cable.


Where I am (at least) Brighthouse is Time Warner. When you search for Brighthouse, the hit at the top of the list is TWC. Thanks for the reply


----------



## LoadStar

Brighthouse is a separately run and managed company from Time Warner Cable. Time Warner does own a small portion of Brighthouse, but has no role in the operation or management of the company. (Brighthouse is majority owned by Advance/Newhouse.)


----------



## adsnova

LoadStar said:


> Brighthouse is a separately run and managed company from Time Warner Cable. Time Warner does own a small portion of Brighthouse, but has no role in the operation or management of the company. (Brighthouse is majority owned by Advance/Newhouse.)


Thank you very much for the info. At one time our service was "Time Warner". I just assumed  when the name changed -- that that was what is ws, namely a name chnge. I did not realize there was also an ownership change. Thank you for the information!


----------



## edeese

I have a new TiVo HD. So far, TWC Columbus has been here twice - the first time with 3 cable cards, the second time with 5 more cable cards. The most progress thus far has been to get channel 4 (the local NBC affiliate) and most the the 700's (the HD channels) but nothing else. The listings were coming in, but no picture and no sound for the other channels. This is being escalated to a senior tech, who will be out Thursday evening. Any suggestions before they get here? Anything else I should try to make further progress in receiving more channels? Without a cable card, I get channel 2-70, but no HD.


----------



## JimWall

The two most likely issues are either TWC back office is not entering the billing information properly so the cable cards can get the digital signal or the digital signal is too weak for the cable card to lock onto. A weak signal can be checked by TWC techition on-site.


----------



## Myphsto

Couple suggestions which have worked for me with cable card issues on TWC.


Be sure the tech checks the signal strength at the cable end which plugs into the Tivo before anything else (not at the jack, at the cable end)
Insert ONE cable card at a time, activate and test that single card first, if it works correctly during a channel test then do the second card
If a single card is not working tell the tech to tell the office (gotta love communication by proxy) to clear out the programming on the account and enter it in as a brand new account. Sometimes old cable cards and boxes can be on the account which cause major problems
Use the Tivo diagnostics page for the cable card while they are sending a 'hit' to it to marry the card to your account. Make sure the card gets a "CP Auth Received", if it doesn't then there is a programming issue at the office, don't let them tell you otherwise

Check my original post http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4456698#post4456698
for more info.


----------



## machead

Well I found out today that the San Pedro TWC store in San Antonio does indeed have self-install service for CableCards and Tuning Adaptors. I picked up two S-Cards and a TA this afternoon. One of the S-Cards initialized with no problem. The single page instruction sheet from TWC says to call the normal number and instead of putting in your home number to input a "special" 10 digit number got CC activation. Doesn't work. I talk to a rep and they said the card was already activated.

The second card however doesn't work and now I have to have a tech come out. grrrrr.

The TA at first would not initialized and give a steady green light. A call to support and it now is active however the TA doesn't work. Goto any HD channel (i.e. 172 SCIFI or 147 FOODTV) and all I get is a grey screen.

Tech is coming out for that too. sigh


----------



## questors

I have TWC in Orange Co. CA. I got a screen message stating I needed to call my cable provider because my cable cars were not functioning. They had been working fine for over a year and nothing had changed. I called and they sent a tech. He said he has been getting calls like this all day. He said TW was doing something that had to do with "Copyrights" that caused the problem. After he paired the cards and got my channels back every newly recorded show is now copy protected. TiVo Desktop in now useless. Anybody else run into this?


----------



## szurlo

questors said:


> I have TWC in Orange Co. CA. I got a screen message stating I needed to call my cable provider because my cable cars were not functioning. They had been working fine for over a year and nothing had changed. I called and they sent a tech. He said he has been getting calls like this all day. He said TW was doing something that had to do with "Copyrights" that caused the problem. After he paired the cards and got my channels back every newly recorded show is now copy protected. TiVo Desktop in now useless. Anybody else run into this?


Here in TWC Carolinas, everything expect the broadcast networks is copy protected and has been for some time.


----------



## MustHaveTivo

questors said:


> Anybody else run into this?


Yes, not far from you in LA county. I think the franchise is based in Hacienda Heights. We thought the thunderstorms crashed our cable cards, had them reset, and then noticed we couldn't transfer anything between TiVos. Holding on the phone for them now. Your story is not encouraging.

We switched from DirecTV just over a year ago. No MRV kills the deal.


----------



## mercurial

That CAN'T (at least by my understanding) apply CCI 0x02 to the broadcast channels but they can (and have for sometime here) apply it to EVERYTHING ELSE. Thank goodness I have a S2DT that I record all the shows for the kids on. It let's me keep their stuff contained to on box but still watch it everywhere (since the analog "hole" allows them to be transferred still).


----------



## seggers

questors said:


> Anybody else run into this?


TWC in WNY has pulled this stunt too. Like you say, make the TiVoDesktop stuff pretty much useless. All the 1xx (digital) and HD channels - that aren't got as over the air - have now been locked down.

Of course, none of this stuff can be had from torrents......     (just *****ing.)

Seggers


----------



## dlfl

Just got a TiVo HD and am about to go digital cable.

In my cable service area, digital cable service includes the same channels in the 1-99 range that are included in analog cable service. With digital cable are these channels still delivered via analog signal or are they digital versions? This is TWC, Southwest Ohio, Dayton North area.

I'm wondering if our second TV (with no TiVo) might still be able to tune the analog channels after we go to digital cable (with no STB). This would be enough for this TV and thus save us the STB rental fee.

On the other hand, I would rather get the 1-99 channels as digital versions, because my HD analog tuners introduce a slight audio problem (popping noises) on some movies on TCM, one of my favorite channels in the 1-99 analog package. If TCM is digital, I can hope the digital version will not have the audio problem.


----------



## Teeps

Anyone else having pixelization problems on Speed TV?
Recorded Formula 1 practice, the picture would break up at least once every 60 to 90 seconds. Sometimes a few times in the same time period. 

time warner, Torrance,CA


----------



## kingkong316

Ok I am moving to the dallas area and will be getting TWC and am switching from FIOS. Just to make sure I understand when I call I want a M Card (Knew this from before) in ADDITION I need a tuning adapter to get the chanels the cablecard won't pick up. Am I understanding this right?


----------



## DougJohnson

kingkong316 said:


> Ok I am moving to the dallas area and will be getting TWC and am switching from FIOS. Just to make sure I understand when I call I want a M Card (Knew this from before) in ADDITION I need a tuning adapter to get the chanels the cablecard won't pick up. Am I understanding this right?


Nope. In Dallas you just need the M card (or two M or S cards if you have a S3). -- Doug


----------



## JimWall

dlfl said:


> Just got a TiVo HD and am about to go digital cable.


In Mason Ohio South of Dayton the analog channels are still transmitted so analog tuners will still work. With cable cards TWC sends all the channels digitally and normally they are of higher quality than the analogue versions.
The cable card maps the channel you enter to the digital one instead of the analog one. If the picture isn't better you may have problems with a weak digital signal like I did. TWC replaced the outside cable which was water damaged.


----------



## kingkong316

DougJohnson said:


> Nope. In Dallas you just need the M card (or two M or S cards if you have a S3). -- Doug


Great. Thanks I didn't know Dallas wasn't using SDV.


----------



## DougJohnson

kingkong316 said:


> Great. Thanks I didn't know Dallas wasn't using SDV.


I'll probably be banned for saying something nice about TWC, but they rebuilt their entire cable system in Dallas about two years ago. So there is no SDV in the foreseeable future.

Also, after being a ATT DSL customer for almost 10 years, I switched to TWC for my Internet in March. Faster, cheaper, and more reliable. What's not to like? Even their customer service hasn't been too big a PITA.

But if FIOS comes by my door, I'm outta here.

-- Doug


----------



## dlfl

JimWall said:


> In Mason Ohio South of Dayton the analog channels are still transmitted so analog tuners will still work. With cable cards TWC sends all the channels digitally and normally they are of higher quality than the analogue versions.
> The cable card maps the channel you enter to the digital one instead of the analog one. If the picture isn't better you may have problems with a weak digital signal like I did. TWC replaced the outside cable which was water damaged.


Thanks, JIm,

Based on this I get the best of both worlds: I can use my second TV without a STB and get the analog channels and I can get a superior digital version of TCM with my TiVo HD and cable card(s).


----------



## ApexRon

This morning, I am unable to receive channel 279 (NGCHD) and excessive pixelation on channels 277 (HGTVD) and 278 (FOODHD). All other channels are fine as well as the non-HD channels for the three with issues.

TWC says dispatch but I was wondering if anyone else is having this issue. Send me a private message if you like.

Cheers


----------



## SCSIRAID

ApexRon said:


> This morning, I am unable to receive channel 279 (NGCHD) and excessive pixelation on channels 277 (HGTVD) and 278 (FOODHD). All other channels are fine as well as the non-HD channels for the three with issues.
> 
> TWC says dispatch but I was wondering if anyone else is having this issue. Send me a private message if you like.
> 
> Cheers


All three seem fine at my place (in Apex) at 5pm. For what its worth, 277 and 278 are on the same QAM (777) and 279 is nextdoor at 771.


----------



## NCGrimbo

Just thought I'd post my TWC Carolinas story here. I'm in Clayton, NC and I think the main office for me is in Garner.

Friday 6/5/09: I called the TWC customer care number to request an M-card and a tuning adapter for the TiVo I had just purchased. The customer care agent was able to schedule the cable card install but told me that I couldn't get the tuning adapter until the card was "on my account". So I had them schedule the appointment for Saturday afternoon between 1pm and 5pm.

Saturday 6/6/09: Cable installer shows up at 4:56pm and doesn't know anything about the two cable cards he's brought, an S-card and an M-card. He doesn't even know which piece of hardware the TiVo is when he sees the 4 boxes in my entertainment center. So, I basically took the M-card from him and popped it into the Tivo and then told him what he needed to do to get it up and running. Luckily, there were no more problems and 10 minutes after we started the install, it was over and I had all the non-SDV channels. After he did some work to the line outside, he left. For $45, I don't feel like I got my money's worth.

Monday 6/8/9: Due to circumstances that I couldn't control, I wasn't able to get back in touch with TWC until Monday. I called TWC CS to get the tuning adapter and was told that I needed to go to a web site to get one sent to me. The agent on the line was kind enough to do the work for me and was surprised to see the web site say that I did not need one. She had me try from my computer and I got the same message. (This is what I get for having a 10 minute install on Saturday. LOL!) The agent put me on hold and about ten minutes later she told me that her supervisor said I needed 2 cablecards to qualify for the tuning adapter. I told her that her supervisor was wrong on two accounts. The first being that I needed 2 cards since I had a M-card and the second being that even if I had only 1 S-card, I would still need the TA. She said she needed to put me on hold again. I said OK. 5 minutes later, she returned and said that the supervisor was gone and that she would look into it and call me back. I told her that I would be shocked if she did, but I gave her my phone number anyway. She promised me she would call back. BTW: It's now two days later and she still hasn't called. LOL!!

Monday afternoon 6/8/09: Knowing that the first agent wouldn't call me back, I called TWC CS again. This time I got an agent that seemed to know a little more and told me that there was a flag on my account that needed to be set so that I could get the TA, but she couldn't set the flag. She needed a supervisor to do that and that I should check to see if the web site worked for me on Tuesday or Wednesday.

Tuesday morning 6/9/09: I return from my Tues. morning physical therapy and as I getting ready to fix my lunch before heading to work the phone rings. It's a TWC installer saying that he's on the way to my house with a TA. After I get over the shock of hearing this, I tell him to come on over. I never mention to him that I didn't schedule the install and no one informed me that there was going to be an install. Had I not had PT this morning, I would have been at work and missed the install. Anyway, the installer shows up and he gets to work. He even replaced all of my cables from the wall to the TiVo and TV with new cables. It took him about 15 minutes to get it all done and everything worked like a charm. From what he told me, he's the only installer in the Garner office that knows anything about TiVo and the TA's, so he takes all of those calls. I also found out that they are having problems keeping a good supply of the TA's in stock. After my install, he said they only had 1 more in stock and they didn't know when more were coming.

The best thing about the Tues. install was that it was free. But had they tried to charge me, I would have raised a fit since it's something that I could have done with no problems. I do plan on seeing if I can get a reduction of the install fee since I did everything except call TWC when the cablecard was installed.


----------



## feiter

RichieW13 said:


> Will I be able to access my Time Warner OnDemand programming through my TiVo HD box once I've installed the CableCard (which I don't have yet) - or am I still going to need my cable box for that?


I just added the Tuning adapter to my system and got all the channels I was missing without it but I can't access on demand--get a message to call my cable provider. This stinks! I just switched from Comcast in northern CA to TWC in Southern CA--I had zero problems with Comcast and nothing but problems with TWC-I don't think anyone knows how to handle Tivo--it took the tech 2.5 hours to get my cards working and he did not install the tuning adapter--I had to go get that and install today and the whole process took 4 hours of my time--long story but basically given wrong info by tech people and people at a TWC office.

Sure would like to have on demand. Did you get any solutions?


----------



## feiter

NCGrimbo said:


> Just thought I'd post my TWC Carolinas story here. I'm in Clayton, NC and I think the main office for me is in Garner.
> 
> Friday 6/5/09: I called the TWC customer care number to request an M-card and a tuning adapter for the TiVo I had just purchased. The customer care agent was able to schedule the cable card install but told me that I couldn't get the tuning adapter until the card was "on my account". So I had them schedule the appointment for Saturday afternoon between 1pm and 5pm.
> 
> Saturday 6/6/09: Cable installer shows up at 4:56pm and doesn't know anything about the two cable cards he's brought, an S-card and an M-card. He doesn't even know which piece of hardware the TiVo is when he sees the 4 boxes in my entertainment center. So, I basically took the M-card from him and popped it into the Tivo and then told him what he needed to do to get it up and running. Luckily, there were no more problems and 10 minutes after we started the install, it was over and I had all the non-SDV channels. After he did some work to the line outside, he left. For $45, I don't feel like I got my money's worth.
> 
> Monday 6/8/9: Due to circumstances that I couldn't control, I wasn't able to get back in touch with TWC until Monday. I called TWC CS to get the tuning adapter and was told that I needed to go to a web site to get one sent to me. The agent on the line was kind enough to do the work for me and was surprised to see the web site say that I did not need one. She had me try from my computer and I got the same message. (This is what I get for having a 10 minute install on Saturday. LOL!) The agent put me on hold and about ten minutes later she told me that her supervisor said I needed 2 cablecards to qualify for the tuning adapter. I told her that her supervisor was wrong on two accounts. The first being that I needed 2 cards since I had a M-card and the second being that even if I had only 1 S-card, I would still need the TA. She said she needed to put me on hold again. I said OK. 5 minutes later, she returned and said that the supervisor was gone and that she would look into it and call me back. I told her that I would be shocked if she did, but I gave her my phone number anyway. She promised me she would call back. BTW: It's now two days later and she still hasn't called. LOL!!
> 
> Monday afternoon 6/8/09: Knowing that the first agent wouldn't call me back, I called TWC CS again. This time I got an agent that seemed to know a little more and told me that there was a flag on my account that needed to be set so that I could get the TA, but she couldn't set the flag. She needed a supervisor to do that and that I should check to see if the web site worked for me on Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> Tuesday morning 6/9/09: I return from my Tues. morning physical therapy and as I getting ready to fix my lunch before heading to work the phone rings. It's a TWC installer saying that he's on the way to my house with a TA. After I get over the shock of hearing this, I tell him to come on over. I never mention to him that I didn't schedule the install and no one informed me that there was going to be an install. Had I not had PT this morning, I would have been at work and missed the install. Anyway, the installer shows up and he gets to work. He even replaced all of my cables from the wall to the TiVo and TV with new cables. It took him about 15 minutes to get it all done and everything worked like a charm. From what he told me, he's the only installer in the Garner office that knows anything about TiVo and the TA's, so he takes all of those calls. I also found out that they are having problems keeping a good supply of the TA's in stock. After my install, he said they only had 1 more in stock and they didn't know when more were coming.
> 
> The best thing about the Tues. install was that it was free. But had they tried to charge me, I would have raised a fit since it's something that I could have done with no problems. I do plan on seeing if I can get a reduction of the install fee since I did everything except call TWC when the cablecard was installed.


Do you get on demand with the TA working?


----------



## kingkong316

DougJohnson said:


> I'll probably be banned for saying something nice about TWC, but they rebuilt their entire cable system in Dallas about two years ago. So there is no SDV in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Also, after being a ATT DSL customer for almost 10 years, I switched to TWC for my Internet in March. Faster, cheaper, and more reliable. What's not to like? Even their customer service hasn't been too big a PITA.
> 
> But if FIOS comes by my door, I'm outta here.
> 
> -- Doug


I hear that. I miss my FIOS already. Doug, or anyone else, any advice for me about the installers out there. I know when I was in MD the CC installer there had trouble getting them activated. But here both the installer, and the woman he was talking to on the phone who I assume was activating them, admitted they had no idea what they were doing. Needless to say they got one activated (I have two Tivo's) but I only get the basic channels. The other one didn't even get activated. And the guy skipped out on me before everything was setup. Any suggestions on what might be wrong or what needs to be done to get this corrected so I can pass it on to the installer?


----------



## SASouth

feiter said:


> Do you get on demand with the TA working?


Sorry to burst your bubble, but On Demand is not available on Tivo.

I pulled the following info from TWC's FAQ website:

Question:
Why can't I view some channels on my TiVo Series3, TiVo HD, or TiVo HD XL DVR using a CableCARD?

Answer:
TiVo Series3, TiVo HD, and TiVo HD XL DVRs are not able to access channels delivered using two-way technology, including Switched Digital Video (SDV) technology. However, Time Warner Cable has worked with the rest of the cable industry and TiVo Inc. to develop an external device called the Tuning Adapter, which allows customers with CableCARD-equipped TiVo DVRs to receive programming delivered using SDV technology, while they continue to enjoy all the features of their TiVo DVRs. Please note that the Tuning Adapter does not provide access to our other interactive features (such as the Electronic Programming Guide, Video On Demand, and other two-way services that HD TiVo DVRs are not designed to access). For more information, please visit www.timewarnercable.com/tuningadapter.


----------



## digitalant

Been dealing with an HR-250 for a while and time to make the move to TWC NYC & the Tivo HD XL.

I've read SO many conflicting threads on what card I would need to record 2 channels at once. I thought I'd be set with 1 Mcard to record 2 streams/channels at once, but some posts say, no, you need 2 Mcards to record 2 streams/channels at once.

*Can you someone confirm they have TWC in NYC and can record 2 channels/streams with only 1 Mcard? I don't want to pay for 2 cards if we only need 1. *
Thanks!


----------



## raianoat

digitalant said:


> Been dealing with an HR-250 for a while and time to make the move to TWC NYC & the Tivo HD XL.
> 
> I've read SO many conflicting threads on what card I would need to record 2 channels at once. I thought I'd be set with 1 Mcard to record 2 streams/channels at once, but some posts say, no, you need 2 Mcards to record 2 streams/channels at once.
> 
> *Can you someone confirm they have TWC in NYC and can record 2 channels/streams with only 1 Mcard? I don't want to pay for 2 cards if we only need 1. *
> Thanks!


I have one mcard in my HD and I am able to record two shows at once.


----------



## SheltieBlue

Not in NYC, but do have one m-card and TiVo HD XL, and can record on two channels at once. 

TWC - NE Ohio


----------



## jharvey31

Also in NYC - Just got a Tivo HD, and have an appointment with TWC set up for this weekend. The support person on the phone said she would line me up for a single M card, so hopefully that's what they show up with.

I've read a lot on this site about the tuning adapters and it seems like even if NYC TWC doesn't have a lot on SDV now, they will down the road. I even found a reference to tuning adapters on the TWC NYC site.

However, when I spoke to customer support, they claimed to know nothing about tuning adapters. So my question to everyone is: Is anyone in NYC using a tuning adapter? If so, how did you get a hold of it?



digitalant said:


> Been dealing with an HR-250 for a while and time to make the move to TWC NYC & the Tivo HD XL.
> 
> I've read SO many conflicting threads on what card I would need to record 2 channels at once. I thought I'd be set with 1 Mcard to record 2 streams/channels at once, but some posts say, no, you need 2 Mcards to record 2 streams/channels at once.
> 
> *Can you someone confirm they have TWC in NYC and can record 2 channels/streams with only 1 Mcard? I don't want to pay for 2 cards if we only need 1. *
> Thanks!


----------



## dlfl

JimWall said:


> In Mason Ohio South of Dayton the analog channels are still transmitted so analog tuners will still work. With cable cards TWC sends all the channels digitally and normally they are of higher quality than the analogue versions.
> The cable card maps the channel you enter to the digital one instead of the analog one. If the picture isn't better you may have problems with a weak digital signal like I did. TWC replaced the outside cable which was water damaged.


I've heard that most or all TWC digital channels have the CCI set so you can't transfer them to a PC (TTG). Can anyone provide more detail on which (if any) digital channels are not CCI ?

Edit: Sorry, I should have searched this thread before posting. It's pretty clear all digital channels except OTA (?) are CCI flagged. I use TTG extensively and just switched from an S2DT to an HD. I haven't upgraded my cable to digital yet or got the cable cards. My LCTV is only 40" so I'm now considering just staying analog so I can have TTG -- but then I miss all the extra digital channels. Can't win! I know about the PROM/software hack to defeat the CCI but I don't think I want to mess with that.


----------



## jharvey31

I got set up by TWC today on my Tivo HD with a Scientific Atlanta M card. One card - so far it works great to record two channels simultaneously.

I also was told by customer support that SDV is not used in the NYC area, although there are plans to begin using in late 2009/early 2010.

The installation guy suggested that a new generation of "2 way" CableCARDs was coming. He was dismissive of the tuning adapter technology, saying that these new cards would be the next step for TWC. I'm not seeing how that could be the case for a Tivo HD, but that's what he said.



jharvey31 said:


> Also in NYC - Just got a Tivo HD, and have an appointment with TWC set up for this weekend. The support person on the phone said she would line me up for a single M card, so hopefully that's what they show up with.
> 
> I've read a lot on this site about the tuning adapters and it seems like even if NYC TWC doesn't have a lot on SDV now, they will down the road. I even found a reference to tuning adapters on the TWC NYC site.
> 
> However, when I spoke to customer support, they claimed to know nothing about tuning adapters. So my question to everyone is: Is anyone in NYC using a tuning adapter? If so, how did you get a hold of it?


----------



## SCSIRAID

jharvey31 said:


> I got set up by TWC today on my Tivo HD with a Scientific Atlanta M card. One card - so far it works great to record two channels simultaneously.
> 
> I also was told by customer support that SDV is not used in the NYC area, although there are plans to begin using in late 2009/early 2010.
> 
> The installation guy suggested that a new generation of "2 way" CableCARDs was coming. He was dismissive of the tuning adapter technology, saying that these new cards would be the next step for TWC. I'm not seeing how that could be the case for a Tivo HD, but that's what he said.


He is misinformed. There arent any new cablecards coming. The current ones will work just fine in 2way <tru2way> hosts.


----------



## kingkong316

I am a recent TWC Dallas customer and I must admit I am having some HD withdraw. I was a DC Metro Verion Fios customer and compared to them this is just pitiful. Anyone know of any planned channel expansion or any ideas where I can search?


----------



## bballcards

I'll share my experience with TimeWarner in Kansas City:

Shockingly, Time Warner here is VERY prepared with respect to availability of equipment. First off, apparently when CableCards are involved in an installation, they dispatch an actual TimeWarner-employed installer, as opposed to an outside contractor. The installers have a very cut-and-dry policy as to what type of CableCards to install in the various high definition TiVo models (i.e. they won't install S-Cards in TiVo HD models, and they won't install M-Cards in the TiVo Series 3, even though the cards would be compatible, if not ideal). This also means that the installer brought multiple cards of each type, so installation was not difficult (interestingly, the CableCard installation was more of a self-install then a technician-install -- the tech asked me to insert the cards myself).

TimeWarner Kansas City DOES use SDV (meaning a pretty good HD channel selection), so you obviously need a Tuning Adapter to access these channels. The installers do NOT bring Tuning Adapters with them (apparently they can't -- and the tech sent to me didn't even know they existed). However, the Tuning Adapters are readily available for pickup at the TimeWarner Customer Service Center / Cable Store. All you have to do is show up and say you want to pick up the Tuning Adapter -- no calling beforehand necessary.

When phoning customer service regarding CableCard issues (for instance, one of the cards I had wasn't activated properly), the CSR was surprisingly knowledgable about CableCards and fixed the issue in a couple minutes. The CSRs are also well-versed in Tuning Adapters.

All-in-all, a surprisingly painless experience in Kansas City.


----------



## digitalant

How did the install go? Have you found any SDV channels? I can't for the life of me find out what channels we'd lose if we DON'T get the Tuning adapter.



jharvey31 said:


> Also in NYC - Just got a Tivo HD, and have an appointment with TWC set up for this weekend. The support person on the phone said she would line me up for a single M card, so hopefully that's what they show up with.
> 
> I've read a lot on this site about the tuning adapters and it seems like even if NYC TWC doesn't have a lot on SDV now, they will down the road. I even found a reference to tuning adapters on the TWC NYC site.
> 
> However, when I spoke to customer support, they claimed to know nothing about tuning adapters. So my question to everyone is: Is anyone in NYC using a tuning adapter? If so, how did you get a hold of it?


----------



## kevin120

jharvey31 said:


> I got set up by TWC today on my Tivo HD with a Scientific Atlanta M card. One card - so far it works great to record two channels simultaneously.
> 
> I also was told by customer support that SDV is not used in the NYC area, although there are plans to begin using in late 2009/early 2010.
> 
> The installation guy suggested that a new generation of "2 way" CableCARDs was coming. He was dismissive of the tuning adapter technology, saying that these new cards would be the next step for TWC. I'm not seeing how that could be the case for a Tivo HD, but that's what he said.


I dont think twc nyc is going sdv they are all digital except basic channels so they might not use it.


----------



## cloudycloud

i just had TWC of albany install a cablecard in my tivoHD.
To swap out the set top box would have added 40 to my monthly bill but to keep the box AND add the card cost 1.80 a month. DUH!

Tech had to come out twice because after the initial install which took 2 minutes and a phone call (i could have done that), it turns out the the tech on the other end of the phone didn't actually enter anything so the card never activated.

then I had to find out that I needed a tuning adapter which they make getting very confusing. it must be requested online and none of the operators I spoke to knew about it.

anyway, everything is finally set up now and working.
tuning adapter took a while to kick in. I think it was downloading a new firmware or something


----------



## dlfl

Can anyone who has TWC Southwest Ohio (Cinci/Dayton) please post which kind of cable card(s) they have, and what rental they are paying for them?

I just scheduled a cable-card/digital-service install in the Dayton area and they are telling me:

1. They only have S-Cards, no M-Cards available.

2. They will charge $2.54/mo. for *each* S-Card.

Also, does anyone know if I'm going to need the tuning adapter?

Thanks


----------



## cloudycloud

i can't tell you for sure if you'll need the tuning adapter but the TA only affects Switch Digital channels.
If you call support, they should be able to give you a list of which channels are classified as switched digital.

The tech I got kept saying that the TA would handle two way communication but she thought that meant ON-Demand. This is NOT true.
it does do two way comm. but only to enable switched digital channels.


----------



## lafos

dlfl said:


> Can anyone who has TWC Southwest Ohio (Cinci/Dayton) please post which kind of cable card(s) they have, and what rental they are paying for them?
> 
> I just scheduled a cable-card/digital-service install in the Dayton area and they are telling me:
> 
> 1. They only have S-Cards, no M-Cards available.
> 
> 2. They will charge $2.54/mo. for *each* S-Card.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if I'm going to need the tuning adapter?
> 
> Thanks


In the Dayton area, I got the same story, only S-cards, though I've seen a couple postings that people in the area got M-cards at some point. I have 4 in my TiVos.

You will need the TA. Not sure on the card rate, but it's in the ballpark.


----------



## bobrt6676

dlfl said:


> Can anyone who has TWC Southwest Ohio (Cinci/Dayton) please post which kind of cable card(s) they have, and what rental they are paying for them?
> 
> I just scheduled a cable-card/digital-service install in the Dayton area and they are telling me:
> 
> 1. They only have S-Cards, no M-Cards available.
> 
> 2. They will charge $2.54/mo. for *each* S-Card.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if I'm going to need the tuning adapter?
> 
> Thanks


I have 1 THD with 2 S-cards approx 1 yr. and 1 THD with 1 M-card approx 6 months. 2.54 for each S-card and 2.54 for 1 M-card in the Dayton market. 
It took persistence to get the M-card. I made sure they put M-card on the install ticket. (they insisted they had none, at the time they confused M-cards and TA's. I called the day of the install to "remind them" (they still insisted they had none) When the installer called I "reminded him" I wanted an M-card. He said he did not have any but would check with a supervisor. He did show up with an M-card. It took 3 days to get it working properly but since it has worked flawlessly.
Yes you will need a TA. I picked mine up at the TW store by the Dayton mall. They may bring one with the install but other posters have said they will not.


----------



## dlfl

bobrt6676 said:


> I have 1 THD with 2 S-cards approx 1 yr. and 1 THD with 1 M-card approx 6 months. 2.54 for each S-card and 2.54 for 1 M-card in the Dayton market.
> It took persistence to get the M-card. I made sure they put M-card on the install ticket. (they insisted they had none, at the time they confused M-cards and TA's. I called the day of the install to "remind them" (they still insisted they had none) When the installer called I "reminded him" I wanted an M-card. He said he did not have any but would check with a supervisor. He did show up with an M-card. It took 3 days to get it working properly but since it has worked flawlessly.
> Yes you will need a TA. I picked mine up at the TW store by the Dayton mall. They may bring one with the install but other posters have said they will not.


Aaarrgghh! This is the kind of hassle I'm braced for, but at least I know the facts... *Thanks bobrt6676 *!


----------



## JimWall

dlfl said:


> Aaarrgghh! This is the kind of hassle I'm braced for, but at least I know the facts... *Thanks bobrt6676 *!


In Mason Oh TWC is doing 2 year price locks. I was able to reduce my cable bill by $40. It looks like a bundle deal on the bill without costs for any items like CCs broken out.
Make sure to have customer service person put a note in for the installer to bring M-cards.


----------



## joeandmaria

I live in the Milwaukee area. When I got install last week I asked for M-card. Told they don't have them. Asked for TA, he didn't know what they were, talked to supervisor, who said they were not available, but would put my name on a list.

Installer comes. Ask about M-card, he says no he don't have that. Ask about tuning adapeter, no he don't have that. Tells me it has been a long time since he did a tivo cable card install, I hand him the directions. I watch him pull out 2 cards, and I look at them, and they say Multi-Stream on them. I say those are multi-stream cards, and I should only need one. He was confused, and said he would have to call to check. He installed the one card, then I showed him how both tuners were working. He was "surprised".

I am "surprised" how they can run a company like this. I don't know if they really don't have TA, or are all just clueless


----------



## lafos

Cablecards are not even a small business driver for the cable companies. They would not carry them if not forced, and they don't see it helping build their customer base. Hence, no real training for their service people.


----------



## Fofer

I am paying now for two "S" Cards in my Series 3 TiVo. One is $2.75 and the additional one is $4.75. Works fine and the dual tuners are great.

What are the chances I can request a single "M" card, find out they have one, get it installed (either picking it up myself or having a tech come out,) having it work well, and actually reducing my monthly bill? Or is all of this just crazy talk?


----------



## jonboy117

It's funny that TWC has no M-cards... there was one in the back of the digital cable box they used to rent to me.


----------



## dlfl

lafos said:


> Cablecards are not even a small business driver for the cable companies. They would not carry them if not forced, and they don't see it helping build their customer base. Hence, no real training for their service people.


Sounds correct to me. I can't imagine what incentive the CATV cos. would have to please TiVo owners. My install is scheduled for Thursday. I'm going to give it a reasonable chance but I've mentally prepared myself to live without digital cable rather than endure some big hassle. The disadvantages are obvious, (fewer channels and only the QAM HD channels.) The advantages include:
1. No cable card/tuning adapter installation hassle.
2. No copy protection limits on TTG - Big for me -- see TVAP link in signature.
3. Save about $15 per month.

And having a TiVo HD instead of an S2 model still has major advantages:
1. Twice as much HDD storage as the S2 even with the minimum HD model.
2. Can stream mpeg4's (without transcoding) using StreamBaby (big!).
3. Still get the QAM HD channels (Fox, CBS, NBC, ABC and PBS).

I have a SamSung 40" 1080p flat panel. Although HD looks truly stunning on it, SD content looks very good too. I can live with mostly SD content. MIght be a different story if it was a larger screen, of course.

So I've adjusted my expectations -- I'm going to be happy with or without cable cards!


----------



## mercurial

Fofer said:


> I am paying now for two "S" Cards in my Series 3 TiVo. One is $2.75 and the additional one is $4.75. Works fine and the dual tuners are great.
> 
> What are the chances I can request a single "M" card, find out they have one, get it installed (either picking it up myself or having a tech come out,) having it work well, and actually reducing my monthly bill? Or is all of this just crazy talk?


Except the S3 only supports S-cards (or M-cards in single stream mode - thus still needing two). To get full M-card support, you'd need a TiVo HD or TiVo HD-XL.


----------



## Fofer

mercurial said:


> Except the S3 only supports S-cards (or M-cards in single stream mode - thus still needing two). To get full M-card support, you'd need a TiVo HD or TiVo HD-XL.


Gotcha. Good to know, thanks!


----------



## tripmaster

Sorry if this is a repost, but seems like my orig post got lost.

Im getting 2 new cable cards from TWCNYC tomorrow. I requested M cards.

Is there a special process to replace old CCs? I was going to:

1. standby
2. power down
3. remove CCs
4. power up
5. install new CCs one at a time as described in TiVo FAQ

Does this sound right? Dont need to do a system reset do I?


----------



## Roderigo

tripmaster said:


> Is there a special process to replace old CCs? I was going to:
> 
> 1. standby
> 2. power down
> 3. remove CCs
> 4. power up
> 5. install new CCs one at a time as described in TiVo FAQ


Why bother with steps 1, 2, 4? Just remove the old cards & put in the new ones.


----------



## tripmaster

Roderigo said:


> Why bother with steps 1, 2, 4? Just remove the old cards & put in the new ones.


You can hotswap em?


----------



## lafos

dlfl said:


> Sounds correct to me. I can't imagine what incentive the CATV cos. would have to please TiVo owners. My install is scheduled for Thursday. I'm going to give it a reasonable chance but I've mentally prepared myself to live without digital cable rather than endure some big hassle. The disadvantages are obvious, (fewer channels and only the QAM HD channels.) The advantages include:
> 1. No cable card/tuning adapter installation hassle.
> 2. No copy protection limits on TTG - Big for me -- see TVAP link in signature.
> 3. Save about $15 per month.
> 
> And having a TiVo HD instead of an S2 model still has major advantages:
> 1. Twice as much HDD storage as the S2 even with the minimum HD model.
> 2. Can stream mpeg4's (without transcoding) using StreamBaby (big!).
> 3. Still get the QAM HD channels (Fox, CBS, NBC, ABC and PBS).
> 
> I have a SamSung 40" 1080p flat panel. Although HD looks truly stunning on it, SD content looks very good too. I can live with mostly SD content. MIght be a different story if it was a larger screen, of course.
> 
> So I've adjusted my expectations -- I'm going to be happy with or without cable cards!


You may be happier without cards. I've noticed with the cablecards and tuning adapter that TWC maps digital over the analog channels, rendering all but the locals copy-protected. This in effect kills MRV and TTG on a TWC system. We have a S3 and HD with cards, and one HD no cards but antenna and analog cable. The last lets us use MRV and TTG at least some of the time.


----------



## tripmaster

Roderigo said:


> Why bother with steps 1, 2, 4? Just remove the old cards & put in the new ones.


Worked as you suggested. Had to reboot though. And, redid guided setup.


----------



## dlfl

I hope someone in the Southwest Ohio area can help me with this. I'm getting digital service installed tomorrow (the minimum service, about $66/mo plus cable card rental). I can't get a straight answer from TWC on what channels I should receive.

Via email, I asked them:



> If I pay $66.xx for "Digital Cable" service in the Dayton North area, which
> channels in the 99 - 1407 range will I get without paying more and without
> paying per view ?


Here is their answer:



> I understand that you would like to know what channels you will be receiving with Digital Cable service.
> I apologize for any inconvenience and will be glad to help you.
> With a subscription to Digital Cable service, you will receive, channels falling in the following packages.
> 
> Basic Service
> Standard Service
> Digital Basic Service
> Digital Standard Tier
> Digital Choice Package
> Digital Movie Tier
> Digital Music
> Digital Converter Required


Now I know this is wrong for two reasons:
1. It includes multiple HBO, Encore and Showtime channels -- *premium* channels that would not be in the lowest cost digital service.
2. It doesn't include HD channels that I know *are* included with digital service.

If someone could tell me what channels (or packages) I should receive, it would help me a lot in testing tomorrow's installation.

Thanks


----------



## Fofer

I'm pissed TWC dropped HDNet. I enjoyed some of their movies, and also the movie trailer shows. Don't think any other network has that kind of show. 

I called and cancelled two digital tiers as a result. That'll save me $10/month. If they drop more channels I enjoy, I'll jump ship entirely. :down:


----------



## lafos

dlfl said:


> I hope someone in the Southwest Ohio area can help me with this. I'm getting digital service installed tomorrow (the minimum service, about $66/mo plus cable card rental). I can't get a straight answer from TWC on what channels I should receive.


If you go to the TWC web site and put in your zip code, it will list the channels by package. The HD channels all show that they need a HD converter. I suspect that they left those off. The HD channels you should get are HD versions of local broadcast or normal cable channels.

You will need the tuning adapter to get all the HD channels you should, as they switched to SDV last summer.

You should get Basic, Expanded Basic, Digital Tier, Digital music. There is an HD tier, but it really doesn't offer much.


----------



## dlfl

lafos said:


> If you go to the TWC web site and put in your zip code, it will list the channels by package. The HD channels all show that they need a HD converter. I suspect that they left those off. The HD channels you should get are HD versions of local broadcast or normal cable channels.
> 
> You will need the tuning adapter to get all the HD channels you should, as they switched to SDV last summer.
> 
> You should get Basic, Expanded Basic, Digital Tier, Digital music. There is an HD tier, but it really doesn't offer much.


Thanks, but I'm confused by your reply. The only packages you mention that match a package on my lineup (Englewood Ohio) are Basic and Digital Music.

There is no Expanded Basic, but I assume that would be analog anyway.

There is no Digital Tier although there are Digital Standard Tier and Digital Access Tier.

There is no HD Tier but there are HD Basic, HD Digital and HD Standard tiers.

It appears the line up for your area (Troy) is the same as mine, so I'm not sure exactly what packages you are designating.

If you could give me several specific channel numbers that you know are SDV I could at least use them to verify a correct tuning adapter installation.

Thanks.


----------



## awyeah

This isn't related to the general discussion on cablecards... surprisingly mine is working well!

I've been noticing a lot of audio dropouts on Comedy Central. I'm pretty sure these are only happening on the recordings, I don't notice it live. I'm in Northeast Ohio. 

I've also noticed issues rewinding recordings on Comedy Central. Sometimes it seems to get "stuck" during the rewind.

Anyone else having issues like this? Not sure if it's a problem with Time Warner or with my TiVo.


----------



## lafos

The only one I'm sure is SDV is the golf HD channel 783. If the TA is installed properly, you should see a solid green led on the A front. If you go to the DVR diagnostics screen and scroll past the two tuners and two cablecards, you should see the entry for the TA, and it should show "Channel List Received: Yes"


----------



## dlfl

lafos said:


> The only one I'm sure is SDV is the golf HD channel 783. If the TA is installed properly, you should see a solid green led on the A front. If you go to the DVR diagnostics screen and scroll past the two tuners and two cablecards, you should see the entry for the TA, and it should show "Channel List Received: Yes"


Is the golf HD channel a premium channel? Had my CC and tuning adapter installation this afternoon and mostly things seem OK. The green light is on steady on the tuniing adapter. However I don't get 783 and the TA "Channel List Received" says "No". Of course TWC has been totally unable to give me any useful information about what channels I should be getting and which ones are SDV. Before the install, I called and they *assured me *the installer would give me a channel lineup listing. Of course the installer said, "they never give us those." He also said this was only the 2nd TiVo cable card install he had done in 3 yrs. Neither he nor the second guy he called in to help him knew much about the TA. (This after I emphasized to the office when setting up the appt. that I wanted their best TiVo experienced installer and would wait until he/she was available! ) At least they did have the CC's and the TA and they DID already know that the cable patch that comes in the TA kit is a POS.

*Well .... I'll be d__mned!* As I was typing this post I tried rebooting my HD, and, *lo and behold*, after that 783 is there along with a bunch of other channels that seemed suspiciously missing! And now the TA diagnostic info says the channel list has been received!

Looking good! Now if I can just avoid green screens, lock-ups, gray screens and all the other HD problems reported on this forum ..........

Thanks for your help, and special kudos to *bkdtv* and *richsadams* for their amazing help on this forum!


----------



## dlfl

After my install (see previous post) I'm missing four channels that I think I'm supposed to get (out of 200+), up in the 700 range. Before I call TWC, I would like to have the most informed idea of what the problem is -- hopefully I can tell them exactly what needs to be done.

All the diagnostics indicate the CC's and TA are functioning properly, and the TA green light is on steady. There is guide data for the missing channels. When I tune them, I get guide data but blank video and no audio - no message the signal is missing or the TA doesn't allow that channel. The DVR diagnostics for the tuner tuning that channel all look nominal, just as if it had successfully tuned that channel -- signal strength, SNR are normal and corrected and uncorrected errors are zero.

I've restarted the TiVo several times, power cycled the TA, disconnected and reconnected the TA USB several times, all with no effect.

I suspect this means some authorization or similar operation needs to be done by TWC -- but what exactly?

I've also noticed a couple of instances of channel video freezing, just as if you hit the pause control. You can jog it out of the freeze by playing with the pause and play buttons, or swapping tuners with the live video button.

I have 11.0c software on my HD.

*Edit:* Problem "solved". This (no video, no audio) is what happens when a channel isn't authorized for your account. In this case the missing channels are premium channels, although it was impossible to know that from the confusing channel line up web page and the confusing info TWC gave me on the phone yesterday.

The video freezing effect is something else and still unsolved.


----------



## pgreene8

I use TWCNYC and they gave me an M card for my Tivo HD.


----------



## dlfl

dlfl said:


> I hope someone in the Southwest Ohio area can help me with this. I'm getting digital service installed tomorrow (the minimum service, about $66/mo plus cable card rental). I can't get a straight answer from TWC on what channels I should receive........
> Thanks


Well after having my digital cable for a day and surveying all the channels I get, and after another conversation with TWC, I am reasonably convinced that the packages I get are:

Basic Service
Standard Service
Digital Basic
HD Basic Tier
HD Digital Tier
HD Standard Tier
Digital Standard Tier
Digital Music

This is a lot of channels and a lot of HD, a much better buy than the analog service that costs about $54/mo.

I post this in case it might be helpful to anyone else, recognizing it's probably correct only for the SouthWest Ohio area, or maybe just the Dayton area.

One tip when using the channel line up web page is to check "Sort By Package". Much less confusing (to me at least) than the default layout.


----------



## irishjoe

This is my first post so please forgive me if it is in the wrong spot.

I live in northern NY and am a not so happy Time Warner subscriber. I never thought I would be saying this but I actually miss Comcast.

Anyway on to my gripe for today....

Has anyone with a multi-stream cable card and tuning adapter been able to order UFC 100? I was told that I would need a new thru2way card (which you will be amazed to hear is not yet available in my area) in order to view any PPV programs.

I never had this problem before when I was rocking a cable card with Comcast but that was pre tuning adapter days.


----------



## Kahless

I forgot all about this forum, glad I found it again.
We had a rebuild over the last 6 months of our old Adelphia system here in Hide A-Way Hills. Time Warner put in fiber optic cable and removed a lot of bad Adelphia equipment. Service though, well their phone people need to be a bit sharper. About 2 weeks ago I received a phone call from one of their installers telling me that he would swap out my old cable box for a new one. I told him I now had a new Tivo series 3 HD DVR and would like to get it set up. He came out the appointed day and time. He tried to get me to use a TWC DVR, he said he was not authorized to install Cablecards. I politely said no, he said he couldn't take my old box, I would have to turn it in to the local office. I phoned the TWC 800 number, the young lady told me the local office in Lancaster had the Cablecards and I could go down and have them issued to me. I drove the 15 miles in to the office (no local phone number) and was told by them that they do not issue or stock Cablecards, they have to be installed by their techs from Columbus. I did turn in my old box. I went home, phoned TWC again and told them I needed either two single Cablecards or a multistream card for my Tivo. The woman on the phone apologized for the confusion and said someone would be out Wednesday with the CableCard. On Wednesday morning I got a call from their tech In Athens who told me that they were out of CableCards but would pick one up in Lancaster to install. I told them Lancaster doesn't stock them and they would need to drive the 80 miles to Columbus to get one. The next day a tech from Newark came with an SA M Card and installed it, he never had installed one before and had to get step by step directions over my phone on how to do it. After it was installed I could get maybe 1/2 of the promised HD and digital channels. He said I needed a tuning adaptor. After he left I phoned TWC, they said they would mail one to me. A week later I called to see where it was, they said they messed up, I had to drive to Columbus (40 mile drive each way) to get one, they didn't mail them out. I drove to the office I was told to go to. They informed me that that office doesn't carry the tuning adaptors and I would have to go to the main office which was another 10 miles away. I did get a tuning adaptor there. I did install it as per the instructions. I got maybe another 20 channels, still missing about 100. I phoned Tivo, who had me check all the settings on the Cablecard. It is their opinion the Cablecard is not configured correctly. I have another TWC tech coming on Wednesday, supposedly to fix it.


----------



## Garycal

Got my TivoHD up and running with TWC's type M card and the Cisco TA, but not without pain. Here is the history of errors:
1. Installers showed up without cablecard. Told me the Tivo does not need one.
2. Installer showed up with cablecard, but without Tuning adapter that was on their work order. Told me I did not need one.
3. Tuning adapter arrives by mail, but when I go to plug in the USB cable the connector on the TA litterally falls apart. Someone in China did not use solder that day.
4. New tuning adapter arrives, but I cannot get the green light to stay on and therefore still cannot get many channels.
5. The "digital head end" people in Syracuse correctly diagnose that I have a weak signal and put a work request for a truck roll to boost my signal
6. Tech shows up and puts a cheap amplifier in my house because he cannot find the box outside to tweak the signal
7. Tech is driving away and spots the box from the road and boosts the signal there.
8. 3 weeks and dozens of calls later, it works.
9. After watching ota high-def uncompressed before I got the Tivo, I am amazed how BAD the cable HD programming looks with all those digital compression boxes around people's heads.


----------



## RichieW13

Time Warner charged me $20 for the privilege of allowing their tech to come and plug the cablecard into my box.


----------



## dlfl

Is anyone else, especially in the SouthWest Ohio region, seeing occasional pixellation, momentary video freezes and audio dropouts on the Science HD channel, 781 ? This typically happens maybe 5 to 10 times during an hour long program. This is on a TiVo HD.

I *think* this is an SDV channel. (Anyone know for sure?).

I've tried setting the other tuner to the SD version of the Science channel (109) playing the same program and the problems do NOT occur there.

I *think* the SD channel is NOT an SDV channel (Anyone know for sure?).

The diagnostics for the "bad" channel are all good: SNR=34 db, Signal Strength = 85, and no RS errors corrected or uncorrected. The TA green light is steady on all the time.


----------



## dlfl

dlfl said:


> ........ My install is scheduled for Thursday. I'm going to give it a reasonable chance but I've mentally prepared myself to live without digital cable rather than endure some big hassle. ...........
> So I've adjusted my expectations -- I'm going to be happy with or without cable cards!


But after having digital (cable cards/tuning adapter/HD channels) for five days I really hope I can keep it. I enjoy the extra channels and the HD quality a lot.

I believe my system is set up and functioning properly. However I do get some glitches, particularly in HD channels (which are mostly SDV I believe). My previous post is an example but it occurs on other HD channels to varying degrees. It's never reached un-viewable levels, except for one incident where one tuner's output disappeared and I had to restart the TiVo. I would rate it as 99% perfect. I never see any RS corrected errors and rarely any RS uncorrected errors. Supposedly this means the glitches I see are all in the delivered signal.... but I suspect TWC might dispute that.

If it doesn't get any worse I will definitely want to live with it rather than reverting to analog cable. If it gets worse I will probably just revert rather than endure the hassle of trying to get TWC and TiVo to fix a problem that they will blame on each other.

I wonder how much longer analog cable service will even be offered?


----------



## bobrt6676

dlfl said:


> But after having digital (cable cards/tuning adapter/HD channels) for five days I really hope I can keep it. I enjoy the extra channels and the HD quality a lot.
> 
> I believe my system is set up and functioning properly. However I do get some glitches, particularly in HD channels (which are mostly SDV I believe). My previous post is an example but it occurs on other HD channels to varying degrees. It's never reached un-viewable levels, except for one incident where one tuner's output disappeared and I had to restart the TiVo. I would rate it as 99% perfect. I never see any RS corrected errors and rarely any RS uncorrected errors. Supposedly this means the glitches I see are all in the delivered signal.... but I suspect TWC might dispute that.
> 
> If it doesn't get any worse I will definitely want to live with it rather than reverting to analog cable. If it gets worse I will probably just revert rather than endure the hassle of trying to get TWC and TiVo to fix a problem that they will blame on each other.
> 
> I wonder how much longer analog cable service will even be offered?


My issue channel is 754 HGTV. Frequent audio dropouts and occaisional pixilation. Just enough to irritate not enough to change. But from reading posts not really much I can do about it. Goes with the Tivo territory I guess.


----------



## abredt

Time Warner West Valley of L.A. on a Series 3. Getting lots of audio dropouts on many channels. Anyone know why or how to correct it?

Thanks, CB


----------



## dlfl

bobrt6676 said:


> My issue channel is 754 HGTV. Frequent audio dropouts and occaisional pixilation. Just enough to irritate not enough to change. But from reading posts not really much I can do about it. Goes with the Tivo territory I guess.


Unfortunately I think "Goes with the TiVo territory" may be correct. If most or all channels are viewable with no more than occasional glitches, that may be what you have to settle for. As long as the glitches don't cause lock ups or interrupt recordings, that is.

I think the cable card/tuning adapter system for handling SDV is a marginal thing. Given the lack of incentive for the CATV operators to make it work better, I don't have much hope it will improve. Then add the insult that MRV and TTG is blocked on almost all channels.

It looks like Verizon FIOS is a whole different story. They don't use SDV so Tuning Adapters aren't required; no copy protection; and with 11.0d their pixellation problems apparently are solved.

TWC is just starting to roll out their version of FIOS to apartments and condos in the Cincy area. How good will it be? And when will it ever reach us? And given TWC's policies it will probably be all copy protected.


----------



## dlfl

abredt said:


> Time Warner West Valley of L.A. on a Series 3. Getting lots of audio dropouts on many channels. Anyone know why or how to correct it?
> 
> Thanks, CB


Do you have a tuning adapter?

When you tune to a channel with problems, do you see frequently incrementing RS Uncorrected errors under Messages & Settings -> System Information -> DVR Diagnostics?

If this count is zero then supposedly the errors you see (hear) are in the delivered signal, i.e., your TiVo is doing the best it can given a poor signal. This is the common wisdom on this forum but I have a small amount of doubt about it. I suspect cable operators will push back if you try to tell them that.


----------



## abredt

dlfl said:


> Do you have a tuning adapter?
> 
> When you tune to a channel with problems, do you see frequently incrementing RS Uncorrected errors under Messages & Settings -> System Information -> DVR Diagnostics?
> 
> If this count is zero then supposedly the errors you see (hear) are in the delivered signal, i.e., your TiVo is doing the best it can given a poor signal. This is the common wisdom on this forum but I have a small amount of doubt about it. I suspect cable operators will push back if you try to tell them that.


No tuning adapter. Haven't installed it yet.
I'll check the count and reply back. CB


----------



## dlfl

Of course you can tell which channels are SDV by disconnecting the TA USB cable and seeing what channels are left. (The ones that went away were SDV.)

However it appears you also can get the information via the TiVo menus -- see this post.


----------



## skaggs

dlfl said:


> Do you have a tuning adapter?
> 
> When you tune to a channel with problems, do you see frequently incrementing RS Uncorrected errors under Messages & Settings -> System Information -> DVR Diagnostics?
> 
> If this count is zero then supposedly the errors you see (hear) are in the delivered signal, i.e., your TiVo is doing the best it can given a poor signal. This is the common wisdom on this forum but I have a small amount of doubt about it. I suspect cable operators will push back if you try to tell them that.


My Tivo listed this in the DVR Diagnostic page:

RS uncorrected: 408
RS corrected: 2409

Does this mean the pixellation I am seeing is an issue with the relationship between my TiVo & tuning adapter and NOT the signal coming from TWC?


----------



## dlfl

skaggs said:


> My Tivo listed this in the DVR Diagnostic page:
> 
> RS uncorrected: 408
> RS corrected: 2409
> 
> Does this mean the pixellation I am seeing is an issue with the relationship between my TiVo & tuning adapter and NOT the signal coming from TWC?


The digital signal has extra bits that allow error correction in the TiVo tuner. This means there were 2409 errors (or maybe 2409 + 408) in the encoded signal and the error correction algorithm was able to correct all but 408 of them. Ideally both counts will be zero. If not that, hopefully the uncorrected count will be zero, which means the signal was completely corrected.

For non-zero counts it's actually the rate (errors per second) that indicates the relative amount of quality problems. There is a parameter in the Tuner diagnostics that is the total seconds the tuner has been on the current channel (can't remember the name right now but it's obvious).

I've never had uncorrected rates much greater than zero, so I can't tell you how bad is bad. However this post may be helpful.


----------



## BruceShultes

skaggs said:


> My Tivo listed this in the DVR Diagnostic page:
> 
> RS uncorrected: 408
> RS corrected: 2409
> 
> Does this mean the pixellation I am seeing is an issue with the relationship between my TiVo & tuning adapter and NOT the signal coming from TWC?


I am also in the Albany, NY area.

The DVR Diagnostics on my S3 show 0 for both RS Uncorrected and RS corrected.

I don't remember whether I have been using the S3 to record or watch any SDV recently, but in another room my roommate is still using a SA8300HD.

The SA8300HD locked up solid while watching a SDV channel last week and the only way we could get it back was to pull the power cord and then plug it back in.

After the reboot, the SA8300HD was able to view the same SDV channel again with no problems. This leads me to believe that TW may have had a head end problem for a while.

I don't know about SDV, but the S3 seems to have as much problem with too strong a cable signal as with too weak a signal.

If you want to compare our settings, you can contact me with a PM on the albanyhdtv.proboards.com site.


----------



## bobrt6676

To all In the Dayton market. TWC has posted a line-up change in the DDN today. ALL digital channels will be changing in August Lets hope Tivo will be on top of it!! They call it the Theme based line-up. An example SPORTS HD Theme stations:
ESPN 1301 
ESPN2 1302
ESPNU 1303
ESPNNEWS 1305
FSN 1309 ETC.


----------



## JimWall

Cincinnati Enquirer also ran a similiar advertisement about new august digital lineup


----------



## arantius

Time Warner Cable, in Brooklyn New York.

The tech spent _four hours_ in my home this afternoon. Only after that point did he get someone on the phone that confirmed I could not tune HD channels with my TiVo, save for 5 or so broadcast networks.

After the tech left, I called Time Warner's support. I had to mention tuning adapters myself, they wouldn't. They claimed all of:

1) They are not using switched digital video.
2) I have to get a tuning adapter to tune all the hd channels I am paying for with a Tivo.
3) They won't give me a tuning adapter.

I'm severely disappointed.


----------



## dlfl

Welcome to the forum, *arantius*.

I can understand your disappointment.

The situation you describe makes me wonder if you are just getting analog cable service. Are you subscribed for digital cable service? If you just have analog service then you don't need cable cards or a TA (tuning adapter), and you will only receive unencrypted local stations in HD.

If you have digital service, you need one or two cable cards, either one m-card or two s-cards, which the cable co legally has to provide for a small rental charge. If you are supposed to get SDV channels, the cable company legally has to provide you a tuning adapter, usually at no charge. The typical Time Warner digital service has many SDV channels and the company is definitely furnishing the required cards and adapters.

You might want to scan the earlier posts in this thread. At least you will see you are not alone in having problems.

If you do need a TA you might want to scan the Time Warner Tuning Adapter thread also.


----------



## DougJohnson

arantius said:


> 1) They are not using switched digital video.
> 2) I have to get a tuning adapter to tune all the hd channels I am paying for with a Tivo.
> 3) They won't give me a tuning adapter.


Some thoughts:

Which TiVo do you have? If it is a series 1 or 2, you are not going to get any HD at all, ever. They don't do HD.

If they don't use switched digital video, you do not need a tuning adapter and, of course they won't give you one.

If you have a Series 3 (original or TiVo HD), you need one or two cable cards to get HD. Perhaps they are confusing cable cards with tuning adapters.

-- Doug


----------



## arantius

DougJohnson said:


> Which TiVo do you have? If it is a series 1 or 2, you are not going to get any HD at all, ever. They don't do HD.
> 
> If they don't use switched digital video, you do not need a tuning adapter and, of course they won't give you one.
> 
> If you have a Series 3 (original or TiVo HD), you need one or two cable cards to get HD. Perhaps they are confusing cable cards with tuning adapters.


I have a "tivo hd" which does have a small "series 3" logo printed on the front of the cablecard door (confusing of tivo to come out with that series name, but not quite always use it). The tech installed a multi-stream cablecard, and could get *some* channels, but not all of the channels I am supposed to get.

I called tivo to get an RMA, and they informed me both that it should work, and that it is federally mandated for cable providers to offer *working* cablecards. He extended by money back trial period to give me time to fight with time warner.

So I called back to schedule a second try. The person I got on the phone said flatly, "Time Warner doesn't support TiVos", even after I explained the "federally mandated" bit. I asked to speak with his supervisor.

The supervisor told me, unlike anyone before, that I could get a CableCARD for self install, or they could send a tech to my house to install it. Before they were forcing the tech install, with the charge for it.

This supervisor assured me it should be working. I asked this supervisor about the tuning adapter. He doesn't know what it is.

I can't remember anymore who, with all the people I've talked to on the phone and in person, and the people the tech in person talked to over the phone -- but I'm quite confident we're talking about SDV in the way here. There was mention of "dual" (later called "two way") technology being the problem. And that they were "working on it" but can't help me now.

Finally (typing this during waits on hold on the phone) I got a supervisor to schedule a tech to come back (at no charge thanks to all the fuss) to install a cablecard AND tuning adapter. That's scheduled for Wednesday, I should be able to report how that goes in a few days.


----------



## David Z

Hello All,
I have a 3 year old series 3 and have had my cablecards installed for the last year here in my neighborhood in West Hollywood, CA with Time Warner. Last night, my Tivo no longer brought in any channels (above 11) and after a couple minutes, would default to the cable card screen, telling me that I needed to contact my cable provider to activate my cable cards (both 1 and 2, alternately). Anyone know what might cause this? Even when I try to retry guided setup, entering the first screen dumps me out to the black cable card screen. I called TWC and they said there was nothing they could do from the central office, that they needed a guy to come out to take a look at the cable cards. I'm flummoxed, as these cablecards have been good to me the last year or so.

Thanks,
David


----------



## nikko11

David Z said:


> Hello All,
> I have a 3 year old series 3 and have had my cablecards installed for the last year here in my neighborhood in West Hollywood, CA with Time Warner. Last night, my Tivo no longer brought in any channels (above 11) and after a couple minutes, would default to the cable card screen, telling me that I needed to contact my cable provider to activate my cable cards (both 1 and 2, alternately). Anyone know what might cause this? Even when I try to retry guided setup, entering the first screen dumps me out to the black cable card screen. I called TWC and they said there was nothing they could do from the central office, that they needed a guy to come out to take a look at the cable cards. I'm flummoxed, as these cablecards have been good to me the last year or so.
> 
> Thanks,
> David


I just had the same issue happen to me. East Hollywood, CA with Time Warner.

I haven't called them yet.


----------



## Fofer

TWC in SoCal here, seems to be working fine. Just sharing another data point...


----------



## nikko11

Fofer said:


> TWC in SoCal here, seems to be working fine. Just sharing another data point...


I called yesterday and the guy said that they had been getting a lot of calls. He said my case matched the specs of the others, and added my account to the list.

Called tonight, and they transfered me to (866-568-3215) which she stated was the number to deal with this particular issue.

Issue is "In order to start cable service for this device, please contact your cable provider 1-888-888-88888"

They told me I need an SDV, and scheduled an appointment for saturday. (they offered as early as tomorrow, but I'm not available)

What part of SoCal are you in?


----------



## jhernandez86

I am in Culver City, and I am having the same issue, and twc cust service has no idea how to settle this issue.


----------



## SCSIRAID

David Z said:


> Hello All,
> I have a 3 year old series 3 and have had my cablecards installed for the last year here in my neighborhood in West Hollywood, CA with Time Warner. Last night, my Tivo no longer brought in any channels (above 11) and after a couple minutes, would default to the cable card screen, telling me that I needed to contact my cable provider to activate my cable cards (both 1 and 2, alternately). Anyone know what might cause this? Even when I try to retry guided setup, entering the first screen dumps me out to the black cable card screen. I called TWC and they said there was nothing they could do from the central office, that they needed a guy to come out to take a look at the cable cards. I'm flummoxed, as these cablecards have been good to me the last year or so.
> 
> Thanks,
> David


I believe that message is telling you that your cablecards are not paired with the TiVo and/or not authorized properly in the TWC billing system.

I believe if you go into the cablecard screens you will see 'Waiting CP Auth' meaning that the cards are not being authorized by TWC.

You will likely have to have a service call to get your cards authorized properly or give them the Host and Cablecard ID's over the phone so they can do it remotely. I believe Ive read that TWC has a unique CableCard desk to deal with issues.


----------



## beamdog

This is a repost from: TiVo Coffee House - TiVo Discussion
Symptoms of a secret switch to SDV?
07-28-2009 (with an update)


On Tuesday evening (July 21) on turned on my system to discover that many, but not all, of my cable channels could not be tuned and showed the grey cablecard pairing screen. Instead of calling TWC, I tried the on-line chat method. (don't waste your time with this approach)

After doing the obligatory cycle power/reboot on my twin cablecard Series 3 the guy at the other end of the chat told me that according to his system there were "some outages in my area" I'm guessing that this is the standard these guys tell customers to get them to go away.

TWC's website indicated that a transcript of my chat would be sent to my email address. . . and it was not.

On the next evening, seeing that these channel were still out, I tried again.
I on-line chatted with a different guy. (I would tell you his name, but they didn't send me the transcript of my second chat) He said that he was not aware of any system changes that might cause this problem, but would be able to set up a field call and the soonest Saturday they could see me would be August 8th

Eventually I would decide to take time off from work to address this issue and a guy showed up at my home on Thursday July 23rd (between 10 and 12)

He came in, poked around my TiVo for a bit, got on the phone to talk with a supervisor and in a few minutes, I was seeing the channels I had been missing.

I asked him what he did and he said nothing. It was all up to the guy on the other end of the phone. He also said that he had been dealing with this same problem all week. Something to do with a system-wide update. This problem that neither of the guys I chatted with had heard of. The fix to this problem didn't require someone coming to my house or me taking time off from my job.

Oh well, problem solved right?

Wrong.

It seems the guys that worked on my cablecards only applied the fix to one of them.
So I have one cablecard that tunes all the channels and I have one cablecard that tunes some of the channels.

This time I got on the phone.

Couldn't someone at TWC put me through to a technician in my area and he could do exactly what he did my working cablecard to the other one.

Nope. That is not how it works at TWC. They are not even sure what I am talking about. They don't have the transcripts of the two online chats i had with them.
They don't know anything about the cause and resultant fix in there system. All they can do is set up another appointment and roll another truck.

This one is for Wednesday August 1st. Between 10 and 12.

The tech showed up early and spent several hours tinkering with my TiVo while trying to get help from home base. (for some strange reason, they are really busy)

At 11:30 i had to call it quits because i needed to get to work. when i left my home, neither cablecard was tuning channels correctly. The Tech promised that he would return the next day (Thursday) and try again to resolve the problem.

I got a call later in the day to say that the time for the return visit had been moved from 8AM to after 10AM.

Around 10:30 Thursday morning the Tech returns with 2 more cablecards (i lost track of the number of S and M cards he tried on Wednesday)

He explained that the reason he was late was that they had used a Tivo back at the office to configure the cards to my account before bringing them to my home.

He installed and tested them and within 20 minutes he was done.

A few things i learned along the way:

Customers with Series 3 and TiVo HD should have received letters in the mail alerting us to this to this situation and instructing how to respond.

Clearly this didn't happen.

The system update was designed to add copy protection flags to most of the channels so that some cablecard users would not be able to view channels that they haven't paid for. (this is what i was told)

On a system that used to have few copy flags, most channels now have them.

I live in Los Angeles and my headend is Eagle Rock.

If you have also been dealing with this issue please post your experiences.


----------



## sdaredevil

David Z said:


> Hello All,
> I have a 3 year old series 3 and have had my cablecards installed for the last year here in my neighborhood in West Hollywood, CA with Time Warner. Last night, my Tivo no longer brought in any channels (above 11) and after a couple minutes, would default to the cable card screen, telling me that I needed to contact my cable provider to activate my cable cards (both 1 and 2, alternately). Anyone know what might cause this? Even when I try to retry guided setup, entering the first screen dumps me out to the black cable card screen. I called TWC and they said there was nothing they could do from the central office, that they needed a guy to come out to take a look at the cable cards. I'm flummoxed, as these cablecards have been good to me the last year or so.
> 
> Thanks,
> David


Same problem here in West LA, CA. I hope it's just a copy protection thing and not SDV.


----------



## weinesq

West Hollywood, CA July 30 1am. SO...I wasn't receiving channels but I didn't realize it for a few days because I have been working so much. So I called the techs and the guy said "oh yea you have received several letters about the fact we changed the signals for the cable cards (or some tech talk) and you need an adapter." I swore up and down I never received word but he seemed to not care a bit. So he set up an appt to have a tech come put the adapter in for free. Basically it will be the cable box but it is tweaked so it only has one way signal and the cable cards will work to decode the signal. The video will run from the "adapter" to the tivo he explained. There is some copyright issue involved in the reason they had to change the signals.

He also told me I could go to a local store and ask for the adapter. Another tech this morning told me the same thing before I headed off to the store. The tech read me part of the letter that I was supposed to have received about the whole issue. The letter stated that an adapter was the only way to get any Cable cards working after July 30th. 

At the store..."no we don't carry them - you have to have a tech deliver and install". Only the Eagle Rock store has the adapters but are not allowed to give them out to Los Angeles city customers.

So now I have an appt for the adapter. Forgive me for not seeing it-- but if you have the adapter already -- does it work?? 

Mine is being installed Fri am. I will update then.


----------



## dlfl

Welcome to the forum, *weinesq*.

What you are getting is a "Tuning Adapter" (TA) so you can tune switched digital video (SDV) channels. This topic is heavily covered on this forum.

For example:
1. The SDV sticky thread at the top of the forum.

2. The Time Warner Tuning Adapter thread (I believe you have TWC).

Search this forum on Tuning Adapter and SDV for more info.

You can still receive non-SDV channels without an adapter. On my TWC system about a third of the channels I am subscribed to are SDV. But the trend is to more SDV channels as they want to cram more HD channels into limited bandwidth.


----------



## dulcinea

beamdog said:


> This is a repost from: TiVo Coffee House - TiVo Discussion
> Symptoms of a secret switch to SDV?
> 07-28-2009 (with an update)
> 
> On Tuesday evening (July 21) on turned on my system to discover that many, but not all, of my cable channels could not be tuned and showed the grey cablecard pairing screen. Instead of calling TWC, I tried the on-line chat method. (don't waste your time with this approach)
> 
> After doing the obligatory cycle power/reboot on my twin cablecard Series 3 the guy at the other end of the chat told me that according to his system there were "some outages in my area" I'm guessing that this is the standard these guys tell customers to get them to go away.
> 
> TWC's website indicated that a transcript of my chat would be sent to my email address. . . and it was not.
> 
> On the next evening, seeing that these channel were still out, I tried again.
> I on-line chatted with a different guy. (I would tell you his name, but they didn't send me the transcript of my second chat) He said that he was not aware of any system changes that might cause this problem, but would be able to set up a field call and the soonest Saturday they could see me would be August 8th
> 
> Eventually I would decide to take time off from work to address this issue and a guy showed up at my home on Thursday July 23rd (between 10 and 12)
> 
> He came in, poked around my TiVo for a bit, got on the phone to talk with a supervisor and in a few minutes, I was seeing the channels I had been missing.
> 
> I asked him what he did and he said nothing. It was all up to the guy on the other end of the phone. He also said that he had been dealing with this same problem all week. Something to do with a system-wide update. This problem that neither of the guys I chatted with had heard of. The fix to this problem didn't require someone coming to my house or me taking time off from my job.
> 
> Oh well, problem solved right?
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> It seems the guys that worked on my cablecards only applied the fix to one of them.
> So I have one cablecard that tunes all the channels and I have one cablecard that tunes some of the channels.
> 
> This time I got on the phone.
> 
> Couldn't someone at TWC put me through to a technician in my area and he could do exactly what he did my working cablecard to the other one.
> 
> Nope. That is not how it works at TWC. They are not even sure what I am talking about. They don't have the transcripts of the two online chats i had with them.
> They don't know anything about the cause and resultant fix in there system. All they can do is set up another appointment and roll another truck.
> 
> This one is for Wednesday August 1st. Between 10 and 12.
> 
> The tech showed up early and spent several hours tinkering with my TiVo while trying to get help from home base. (for some strange reason, they are really busy)
> 
> At 11:30 i had to call it quits because i needed to get to work. when i left my home, neither cablecard was tuning channels correctly. The Tech promised that he would return the next day (Thursday) and try again to resolve the problem.
> 
> I got a call later in the day to say that the time for the return visit had been moved from 8AM to after 10AM.
> 
> Around 10:30 Thursday morning the Tech returns with 2 more cablecards (i lost track of the number of S and M cards he tried on Wednesday)
> 
> He explained that the reason he was late was that they had used a Tivo back at the office to configure the cards to my account before bringing them to my home.
> 
> He installed and tested them and within 20 minutes he was done.
> 
> A few things i learned along the way:
> 
> Customers with Series 3 and TiVo HD should have received letters in the mail alerting us to this to this situation and instructing how to respond.
> 
> Clearly this didn't happen.
> 
> The system update was designed to add copy protection flags to most of the channels so that some cablecard users would not be able to view channels that they haven't paid for. (this is what i was told)
> 
> On a system that used to have few copy flags, most channels now have them.
> 
> I live in Los Angeles and my headend is Eagle Rock.
> 
> If you have also been dealing with this issue please post your experiences.


So glad I came over to read this thread. I live in Los Angeles, Westlake District to be exact, and I have TWC, of course. I've also been have having *exactly* the problem you describe, only this is my second go-round.

I have an HD TiVo w/ THX. When the first tech came - this was back in April - with the CableCARDs, he said they were really hard to get hold of, that they had them on back-order for both Single Stream and Multi-Stream. He spent about two hours trying to get them installed, and left saying they were going to finish the job from the tech end and my cards would be up and running in about two hours. One of the cards worked perfectly; the other would only bring in non-scrambled channels.

After three service calls and being told there was a "known problem" in my area, I was told I'd have to wait till they fixed said problem, and someone would be giving me a call when it was done. They never did, so I started bugging TW, and finally got a tech out with a MS card, which took about an hour to install and worked great.

Until, that is, early Tuesday morning, July 28th. Same problem as you; scrambled channels kick you back to the "Please call your provider/1-888-888-8888" screen, and then you exit that and have a grey screen. Only the unscrambled channels show.

Tech came out today with a new MS CableCARD, but after looking into the problem - and making a vague sort-of threat that if it went south again, TW might not be able to deal with the problem (they'd better hope they don't try that, or the FCC, the BBB, and any other alphabet-soup agencies I can think of will be hearing about that whole cable-monopoly business in general and TW in particular), he decided to try and fix the existing card.

Finally, after an hour, the tech told me the same thing as I'd been told before: known issue, working on correcting, will contact me when it's done. This time, I got the tech's name & phone number, and his supervisor's name, and planned to start carpet-bomb calls if I didn't hear something come Monday. Now that I have all these calls and the results, I'll be contacting the Help Desk and telling them what is needed and get them out here *pronto*. I'm not paying $100+ a month to watch OTA channels; I can do that for free.

I hate Time Warner.


----------



## Roadbot

Our TivoHD with tuner adapter and located in SoCal area seemed to be okay until yesterday when suddenly many channels above 11 like ranging from the local public service and basic CNN to all HD channels no longer would play on TV through Tivo. But the lower channels like public service and CNN work fine on second TV without Tivo box. 

After hours on phone with TW and Tivo, I decided to troubleshoot by simply taking tuner adapter out of the equation and suddenly Tivo can play all channel again. Tivo box had warned me that the adapter had been disconnected. I then reconnected tuner adapter and after Tivo took some time updating 'info' on available channels, suddenly channel 11, CNN, HD etc no longer available again

Proves SDV is not yet on here (altho I did get a letter saying it was going active on these chennels) -- but a mystery as to why the adapter seems to be somehow blocking them -- the Tivo box is saying channels are currently unavailable -- suggesting adapter is sending the request to TW to start the channel, but TW does provide the data feed.

An hour of on hold trying to get back to TW again and I gave up, pulled the adapter for time being and just in time to record's wife favorite show.

go figure


----------



## dlfl

*Roadbot*,

Have you read the very recent posts in this forum, starting with #4303 ?

Sounds like you have the same problem.


----------



## kika2000

I just got an email notifying me of changes to the channel line up on Time Warner Cable in the NYC area. I don't know if TW is doing this nationally or only locally, but in NYC, there are quite a few channels that will move on that date.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/learn/cable/aug19changes.html

They are adding a some new HD channels including TCMHD - (yay!) and moving some old ones, including VSHD (which has been giving me horrible problems for weeks now, so maybe the move will help fix that.)


----------



## David Z

I just spoke with TWC customer service. I asked about needing a tuning adapter after reading your postings, and asked her to alert the technician coming tomorrow to bring one. She told me that my account number wasn't anywhere near an area that required tuning adapters, but would "make a note in my file." What is this all about?


----------



## David Z

I called 866-568-3215 after reading a post above, and she told me that the customer service person didn't know what I was talking about because I called it a "tuning adapter" rather than a "cable box." They're going to come out tomorrow on a service call to bring me a "cable box" that hooks up to my Series 3 and its cable cards to allow them to decode.


----------



## dlfl

David Z said:


> I called 866-568-3215 after reading a post above, and she told me that the customer service person didn't know what I was talking about because I called it a "tuning adapter" rather than a "cable box." They're going to come out tomorrow on a service call to bring me a "cable box" that hooks up to my Series 3 and its cable cards to allow them to decode.


A TA is a kind of STB, which might be called a "cable box". However, this seems odd to me. TWC in my area not only calls them Tuning Adapters on their web pages but also the TWC support people and installers use that term (even though many of them know nothing about them).


----------



## rocko

David Z said:


> I called 866-568-3215 after reading a post above, and she told me that the customer service person didn't know what I was talking about because I called it a "tuning adapter" rather than a "cable box." They're going to come out tomorrow on a service call to bring me a "cable box" that hooks up to my Series 3 and its cable cards to allow them to decode.


I'd triple check that - TWC definitely calls them Tuning Adapters:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carolinas/site.faqs/Cable/SwitchedDi/How-do-I-get-a-Tuning-Adapter


----------



## dulcinea

So after reading all the recent posts about problems in the West Hollywood/LA area with the scrambled channels not showing, I called TWC last night to try and get someone out here next week to fix the problem, prepared to tell them about copy protection flag problem (I figured I'd only mention SDV & a tuning adapter if I was told the protection flag problem had been fixed and/or wasn't an issue in my area). Not only did the tech know about the issue, but - surprise! - informed me I had a service call with a supervisor scheduled for today. Nice of them to give me advance notice but hey, at least someone with the ability to get something done (hopefully) was coming out. I also checked to see if the problem had somehow magically been resolved, because sometimes the Blue Fairy really *does* intervene and all is well in the kingdom of TiVo.

Supervisor, accompanied by the tech who was here yesterday, just left; they spent about five minutes here because, lo and behold, the Blue Fairy, played today by someone on the tech desk the supervisor had asked to perform some work on my account, had intervened, and the problem was fixed. I apologized to the two men for having them come out for nothing, but reiterated that, as of last night, nothing had changed. The tech that came yesterday seemed a bit hot under the collar, but the supervisor stopped him, repeating the "advance work" statement. The supervisor also gave me his name and cell phone number, in case it went out again.

So, no tuning adapter needed, at least so far, which I guess also means no SDV, at least not yet, plus the bonus of a supervisor's cell phone number. Not a bad day, all in all, especially since I thought it would be Monday at the earliest that I would get my scrambled channels back. And still glad I found this thread, not only for the info I got on the current problem, but for possible future use as well, because if anyone can screw up a system that's working, it's Time Warner.

Have I mentioned that I hate Time Warner?


----------



## nikko11

nikko11 said:


> I called yesterday and the guy said that they had been getting a lot of calls. He said my case matched the specs of the others, and added my account to the list.
> 
> Called tonight, and they transfered me to (866-568-3215) which she stated was the number to deal with this particular issue.
> 
> Issue is "In order to start cable service for this device, please contact your cable provider 1-888-888-88888"
> 
> They told me I need an SDV, and scheduled an appointment for saturday. (they offered as early as tomorrow, but I'm not available)
> 
> What part of SoCal are you in?


Ok, so the installer just left my place, and my service has been restored.
The installer said that he had been dealing with this issue all over the city.
He did NOT bring an SDV, but just a new cablecard (M card!) and replaced my two old cards. He went through the pairing process over the phone and within 10 minutes I was up and running again. He told me that they are still not using SDVs in this area.


----------



## weinesq

The same exact thing happened to me. Nobody at local TWC knew anything about adapters. Apparently the switch has happened other locations (Palmdale) but it hasn't changed here in los angeles... yet. 

After fighting with tech supervisors, someone at TWC magically "fixed" the signal from the TWC central deathstar and suddenly I had all my channels back -- with no adapter. 

I got a week's credit for the trouble but they should give me a life time free subscription for all the heartache they have caused and frustration!


----------



## Kablemodem

About six months ago I received a postcard from TWC telling me I had to update my cable card info for their records. I filled out the postcard with all the info they requested and then a few weeks later I got another one. They probably couldn't read my hand writing since I have 4 cards and they only provided room for two. I ignored the second postcard and a few weeks later received a letter stating that if I didn't provide my cable card info I would lose service. I presumed this was in preparation for the switch to SDV. The letter gave me a link to provide the info online, which I did. I received two more letters and each time provided the info online. I guess having done that saved me from the mess others have experienced. The only change I have noticed so far is that most of the channels are now copy protected and MRV is mostly useless for anything I have recorded since last week. I know SDV has not been implemented here yet, but it supposedly has been in the West Valley. I hope the new DirecTiVo comes out soon because I can't wait to get away from TWC.


----------



## craigf

I'm in West LA. Time Warner has added the 0x03 CCI byte to both Playboy (771) and Playboy en Espanol (772). I have monthly subscriptions to both. Shows are deleted 90 minutes after recording begins. Obviously, their customer service people don't have a clue what I am talking about.

Has anyone else who has experienced this issue made any headway?


----------



## arantius

arantius said:


> ...Finally (typing this during waits on hold on the phone) I got a supervisor to schedule a tech to come back (at no charge thanks to all the fuss) to install a cablecard AND tuning adapter. That's scheduled for Wednesday, I should be able to report how that goes in a few days.


Wednesday came and went, nobody came to my house though. Had to reschedule for Saturday. Tech came and went and, despite it being on his work order, did not bring a TA. Left me still unable to tune most of the HD channels, with a schedule for an "in house" tech to come today. That tech *also* did not bring the TA, though I explicitly asked for it when making the appointment. He basically did nothing but sit around my house for 90 minutes while we dealt with various support lines, which did nothing.

I called TWC again, and got another CSR and supervisor who claimed that I do not need, and they do not provide TAs. Quoted their site (article: "Why can't I view some channels on my TiVo Series3, TiVo HD, or TiVo HD XL DVR using a CableCARD?") to her, and she said she'd have to check things and call me back. Didn't until I called back first. Now, says she doesn't know but won't make something up (progress!). Needs to talk to the "CAT" team tomorrow, they're not in today (Sunday).

Generally: little to no progress. I can't get most of my HD stations. TWC is generally not helpful. None of 3 different techs in my house could make it work, and I can't quite get a straight answer whether I need/can get a TA or not. Calling TiVo support gives a firm and clear "you need a tuning adapter" answer.


----------



## dlfl

*arantius*,

Have you tried TiVo's "Cable Card Hotline" ?



> We have set up a hotline to help you with CableCARD installation, troubleshooting, and with any communications with your cable provider. This hotline is answered by agents who are specially trained in troubleshooting CableCARD issues. If the information in this article does not solve your issue, please give them a call.
> 
> Phone number: 866-986-8486
> 
> Hours of operation:
> Monday - Sunday
> 6:00 AM - 9:00 PM Pacific


----------



## sdaredevil

So I'm out in West LA also. I'm having the problem where you only get the over the air channels. The tech came out today and he seemed to know what he was doing, he checked all the cable card # against what they had in the system and told me it looks like they didn't have the "Data" number in the system which would prevent the card from working right. Unfortunately the Cablecard division is closed on Sunday. He did give me a local number for them so hopefully tomorrow I can call and give them the number myself.


----------



## resing

As of today, I have a working Tivo HD with Time Warner Cable in San Antonio. 

When they exchanged my single stream cable card for a multistream used in conjuction with a tuning adapter, I'm getting all of the HD Channels I really need. A few are still missing, but I'm not sure it's worth the hassle of the wait on the phone for SCIHD and ESPNEWSHD which I don't even watch in non-hd.

HD Channels I am getting on both tuners include: Bravo, HGTV, Food Network, ESPN, MTV and all locals.


----------



## meredith760

arantius said:


> I have a "tivo hd" which does have a small "series 3" logo printed on the front of the cablecard door (confusing of tivo to come out with that series name, but not quite always use it). The tech installed a multi-stream cablecard, and could get *some* channels, but not all of the channels I am supposed to get.
> 
> I called tivo to get an RMA, and they informed me both that it should work, and that it is federally mandated for cable providers to offer *working* cablecards. He extended by money back trial period to give me time to fight with time warner.
> 
> So I called back to schedule a second try. The person I got on the phone said flatly, "Time Warner doesn't support TiVos", even after I explained the "federally mandated" bit. I asked to speak with his supervisor.
> 
> The supervisor told me, unlike anyone before, that I could get a CableCARD for self install, or they could send a tech to my house to install it. Before they were forcing the tech install, with the charge for it.
> 
> This supervisor assured me it should be working. I asked this supervisor about the tuning adapter. He doesn't know what it is.
> 
> I can't remember anymore who, with all the people I've talked to on the phone and in person, and the people the tech in person talked to over the phone -- but I'm quite confident we're talking about SDV in the way here. There was mention of "dual" (later called "two way") technology being the problem. And that they were "working on it" but can't help me now.
> 
> Finally (typing this during waits on hold on the phone) I got a supervisor to schedule a tech to come back (at no charge thanks to all the fuss) to install a cablecard AND tuning adapter. That's scheduled for Wednesday, I should be able to report how that goes in a few days.


The exact same thing happened to my Series 3 HD. I am in the Los Feliz area and serviced by Eagle Rock. After a very long frustrating week of calls and in-store appearances, and A LOT of mis-information, a tech is coming out to install 2 new cable cards on Thursday. After hearing for months from TW that they will not provide cable cards with the 2-way communication capability, magically now they do. They also informed me today service techs do not carry tuning adapters and will not deliver them to your house. I learned this after setting up an appointment for someone to do just that and them arriving at my house today empty-handed and 2 hours late.

I could strangle TW Cable. When my cable cards were first installed it took 3 techs to follow the on-screen directions and make a phone call. I have very little confidence this transition will happen smoothly on Thursday.

Also, no letters. No warning. Nothing. I will however be reimbursed for 2 weeks of lost service on my next TW bill. It's a small consolation for an infuriating week.

If anyone has direct numbers for helpful service people and technicians, please let me know.


----------



## Grumock

meredith760 said:


> The exact same thing happened to my Series 3 HD. I am in the Los Feliz area and serviced by Eagle Rock. After a very long frustrating week of calls and in-store appearances, and A LOT of mis-information, a tech is coming out to install 2 new cable cards on Thursday. After hearing for months from TW that they will not provide cable cards with the 2-way communication capability, magically now they do. They also informed me today service techs do not carry tuning adapters and will not deliver them to your house. I learned this after setting up an appointment for someone to do just that and them arriving at my house today empty-handed and 2 hours late.
> 
> I could strangle TW Cable. When my cable cards were first installed it took 3 techs to follow the on-screen directions and make a phone call. I have very little confidence this transition will happen smoothly on Thursday.
> 
> Also, no letters. No warning. Nothing. I will however be reimbursed for 2 weeks of lost service on my next TW bill. It's a small consolation for an infuriating week.
> 
> If anyone has direct numbers for helpful service people and technicians, please let me know.


I just want to make sure you are not disappointed. Cable cards have the ability to *ENABLE *2way communication as long as the *HOST *(TIVO) they are plugged into has the ability to communicate in 2way. This seems to be part of a lot of confusion & when they are telling you that they do not provide a 2way card that is the truth. They provide a card that has the ability to *ENABLE *2way communication as long as the *HOST *it is plugged into is 2way.


----------



## Stone1555

fyi as grumock stated, it depends on the host and tivo is not 2way capable


----------



## robertgp124

Had a very bad experience today.

TWC-Clarksburg rolled a truck to install to S cards. I wasn't here, my wife was. She trusted the tech (!) to install the cards. We now receive nothing about channel 50.

TWC claims the cards are paired. When I look at the information on screen, it says that I should call the cable company to activate the service. 

We get grey screens - nothing.

Tech is supposed to return Thursday.

Any thoughts? I'm going to research this more later, but am tired and grumpy now.


----------



## dlfl

Did you have a Tuning Adapter (TA) installed also? This is required if they are using switched digital video (SDV). If so try powering it down for 30 secs and disconnecting the USB cable between the TA and the TiVo. Then pwer up the TA, wait for a while, then reconnect the USB cable. Wait for the green light on the TA to stop blinking and be steady on.

Installation schedulers and installers frequently know almost nothing about CableCARD's and TA's, or whether you need them. Ask them if they have SDV channels. If so, you need the TA.

It's quite possible they just haven't done all the pairing and authorizing needed by your mCard too.

Good luck!


----------



## robertgp124

> Did you have a Tuning Adapter (TA) installed also? This is required if they are using switched digital video (SDV). If so try powering it down for 30 secs and disconnecting the USB cable between the TA and the TiVo. Then pwer up the TA, wait for a while, then reconnect the USB cable. Wait for the green light on the TA to stop blinking and be steady on.
> 
> Installation schedulers and installers frequently know almost nothing about CableCARD's and TA's, or whether you need them. Ask them if they have SDV channels. If so, you need the TA.
> 
> It's quite possible they just haven't done all the pairing and authorizing needed by your mCard too.


No I don't believe we have SDV, and it's two S cards, not M cards. TWC doesn't seem able to do M cards at the moment.

I'm stuck at the moment with MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY in the Conditional Access field. Also my host validation status is unknown 11. I have a bad feeling that this is a TWC problem...


----------



## dlfl

I don't feel quite as bad now. TWC in my region said they only had s-cards too, so I'm paying for two of them, $2.54/mo. per card, FYI.

There are many reported instances of customers being able to get CableCARD's authorized and paired over the phone (without an installer). Since you've already paid your "truck-roll" dues, I wonder if it would be worth calling them and pressuring them to do that, instead of waiting till they roll another truck?


----------



## robertgp124

dlfl said:


> There are many reported instances of customers being able to get CableCARD's authorized and paired over the phone (without an installer). Since you've already paid your "truck-roll" dues, I wonder if it would be worth calling them and pressuring them to do that, instead of waiting till they roll another truck?


I called Tivo. They conferenced in TWC, and while I still don't have it resolved, the support person escalated my complaint. Instead of rescheduling another appointment, he changed the status to "work not complete" which he says should prompt a call and visit tomorrow.

TWC insists it's paired. I'm skeptical, but since TWC is going to attempt to get a tech out tomorrow, I'll go with that for now (they had originally proposed Thursday). While I'm furious with TWC right now, I do tech support myself. It's tough. Locally, I've seen TWC-Clarksburg customer service in action before and I'll give them the benefit of the doubt. Until tomorrow.


----------



## TracerBullet

Anyone with Time Warner in Queens with no audio on HGTV HD? I first noticed it two days ago. All other channels are fine.

Even if not, anyone have any idea what the problem could be? I've never seen anything like this. I'm at a total loss.


----------



## JimWall

I once had problems and after 3 techs had come out it was fixed. It was a breeze with 3rd guy. He said it depends on who you get back in the office to do the pairing. Problem often are people back in the office not pairing things correctly or a typo with SN/Host ID. I guess that since cable cards are not two way; TWC people in office don't get a message back from card letting them know that pairing didn't work properly.


----------



## tripmaster

One cable card is dead.. but which one?!?
Hi all - one of my cable cards died as only 1 tuner gets anything; the other tuner only gets broadcast channels - but from going through the menus they both seem to be active. I no longer see EMM Count, etc anywhere - I upgraded to M cards on my S3 bc I heard here that they are more reliable.

TWCNYC is coming tomorrow. I'd like him to only pull one card but I dont have faith he can figure out which one is live and which one is hobbled. Can someone advise?One cable card is dead.. but which one?!?
Hi all - one of my cable cards died as only 1 tuner gets anything; the other tuner only gets broadcast channels - but from going through the menus they both seem to be active. I no longer see EMM Count, etc anywhere - I upgraded to M cards on my S3 bc I heard here that they are more reliable.

TWCNYC is coming tomorrow. I'd like him to only pull one card but I dont have faith he can figure out which one is live and which one is hobbled. Can someone advise?


----------



## dlfl

tripmaster,

I've heard of double-posting, but usually it's in separate threads rather than in a single post! 

Can't you tell from DVR Diagnostics? Isn't there a listing for Tuner 0 and another for Tuner 1 ? I would assume 0 is the first CC slot, etc.


----------



## robertgp124

I'm still having issues. I get a few digital channels (hd, local hd affiliates) but very little on analog over channel 40. TWC called several times today, was very pleased about that. Got a terrific person from the national cable card support center for TWC and she got the cards to the subscribed status, but all the channels still aren't coming through.

She considered TA - but we're not doing switched video yet. She's suspicious of signal strength and told me to have the tech call with some readings. So we're due for a truck roll on Monday now.


----------



## dwgsp

robertgp124 said:


> I'm still having issues. I get a few digital channels (hd, local hd affiliates) but very little on analog over channel 40.


You may want to ask TWC to verify that your account is enabled to receive digital cable channels.

When I first ordered a cable card (in my case a M-card) I told the customer service rep that I did not need a digital cable box. After my M-card was installed I noticed that I did not receive all of the digital channels. I later learned that TWC Rochester's system will not allow the rep to enable digital channels unless the customer is also provided with a digital cable box. Note that this is an administrative issue; the customer does not have to actually hook up the box to the cable. Once I agreed to take possession of a digital cable box, they were able to enable all of the digital channels.

Fortunately the digital box is free. I currently have it hooked up to a spare TV in my basement.

/Don


----------



## waldrondigital

My recipe for a flawless install. YMMV!

Right after I purchased my TiVo, I figured I better do some reading to see the best approach when calling customer service, what to ask for, etc. This thread was very helpful in getting me up to speed with Scards, Mcards, Tuning Adaptors, etc. Also it scared the crap out of me that I wouldn't have a working configuration without 3-12 installer visits and divine intervention. But I wanted my TiVo...

I called Time Warner last week and told them that I recently purchased a TiVo HD and that I would like to be able to watch and record simultaneously. I suggested to the rep that this involved either an M-card or (2) S-cards. She said M-cards were available in my area. At the same time I asked if SDV was deployed in my area and if I needed a tuning adapter. The rep was knowledgeable and said the installer would provide an M-card and a tuning adapter.

Between this call and my install I made sure that I went way beyond the intial TiVo setup. I made sure to manually outcall a number of times until I had the latest firmware (11d as of this writing, shipped with 9.4 I believe). I basically forced calls over and over for 4 hours while it did it's thing and eventually I had everything up to date. Even the Netflix streaming was working at this point...

My installation window came this morning between 9a-12p. I have always had great luck with TW installers, they are always pretty pleasant guys. My rep showed at 10a and said that he was waiting for his supervisor to arrive with the M-card and TA. About 30 minutes later to my surprise both a supervisor, my original installer and yet another installer came back to take care of business.

20 minutes later they had everything activated and low and behold - EVERYTHING WORKS! The supervisor had clearly done these before and was teaching the junior guy what was involved. One note is it took a few minutes and a reboot to get the TA synced. I have a Cisco unit.

Just so you know it's not all fire, brimstone and bad news with TiVo and Time Warner Cable.

I'm in Woodland Hills, CA (Los Angeles County) serviced by the West Hills (Chatsworth) Time Warner Office. We are a native TW area, not an Adelphia add-in post merger.

AMENDED: I will add that I had existing TW equipment prior to my TiVo install (been a customer for years and years), and ended up keeping a SA8300 which the TiVo replaced, in my bedroom. I know people with only a TiVo and new service had reported issues with not receiving digital tiers due to not having auxilary boxes. Something to do with how the account was setup at the TW backend.. blah blah


----------



## dlfl

Welcome to the forum *waldrondigital *and thanks for the post.

Congratulations on your smooth install!

How much is the monthly rental on your m-card ? TWC told me they didn't have m-cards and I'm paying a total of $5.08/mo for 2 s-cards. Not a major issue but just curious.....


----------



## waldrondigital

dlfl said:


> Welcome to the forum *waldrondigital *and thanks for the post.
> 
> Congratulations on your smooth install!
> 
> How much is the monthly rental on your m-card ? TWC told me they didn't have m-cards and I'm paying a total of $5.08/mo for 2 s-cards. Not a major issue but just curious.....


Tell you what when I get my bill I will be sure to update the post with all the various costs. I didn't ask on my initial call!


----------



## KungFuCow

Thats interesting.. the guy in Cable Card Tech for TWC told me that installers could not get TAs and they had to be mailed directly to the customer.


----------



## dlfl

I know a number of folks, including me, have had the TA's brought by the installers. Others in my area have picked them up at a TWC store too. I think their procedures are helter skelter and vary with service area and over time.


----------



## e8link

Anyone here know what error message 161-52 means? I intermittently have been receiving this error message on my Tivo HD box. 

I called Time Warner tech support, who transferred me to National Cablecard Support...they said something about the reader going bad and to contact Tivo. I contacted Tivo support who said it's a problem with the cablecard and to have a new one installed. 

I believe Time Warner probably knows their system/error codes pretty well, but I'm wondering how other people have had this problem resolved.


----------



## PumiceT

Over the past month or so, I've received two letters from TWC explaining (in the EXACT same words) the switch to SDV, with a list of channels.

The confusing thing is, while both letters explain everything about SDV the same, they list DIFFERENT channels. The most recent letter lists channels that are almost exclusively pay channels (HBO, Cinemax, Starz, etc.).

So, which letter is correct? Both combined? The most recent?


----------



## robertgp124

dwgsp said:


> You may want to ask TWC to verify that your account is enabled to receive digital cable channels.
> 
> When I first ordered a cable card (in my case a M-card) I told the customer service rep that I did not need a digital cable box. After my M-card was installed I noticed that I did not receive all of the digital channels. I later learned that TWC Rochester's system will not allow the rep to enable digital channels unless the customer is also provided with a digital cable box. Note that this is an administrative issue; the customer does not have to actually hook up the box to the cable. Once I agreed to take possession of a digital cable box, they were able to enable all of the digital channels.
> 
> Fortunately the digital box is free. I currently have it hooked up to a spare TV in my basement.
> 
> /Don


Meant to follow up. Different TWC guy showed up Monday (On time, with a 10 minute warning, very nice). Verified everything, called the office and had a couple of hits sent to the box. Everything started working. Tech was baffled, said this was way too easy. I had to laugh, he was as suspicious as I was. We checked things out for a while, and he left.

A little later, I got a call from TWC's national cable card support. Told her everything was working, and she was surprised. After talking, she decided the hits she had sent must not have made it through the system.

Nearly a week later, everything is working. Once I got past the initial tech, all went well.


----------



## BradI

MurrayJimW said:


> I spoke to an account rep today that had re authorized my cards several times and then completely wiped my account and started over in an attempt to fix this "problem". I now believe that there is nothing to fix and those channels must be switched. You would think the employees would be aware of such things and could have saved us both a lot of time and effort.
> 
> I post this only for the benefit of any other customers in the Piedmont Triad region of Time Warner's footprint........


I am considering getting a Tivo HD3 (my first Tivo) are the triad time warner issues resolved? can I get 2 cards for my Tivo? thanks


----------



## kika2000

TWC did a big channel switch in the area as of this last Thursday. They moved around a bunch of channels and added a few.

I can see all of the moved channels at their new location, but I'm not receiving any of the new ones. I can see the guide info, but the channels are just black.

Anybody else seeing 782 TCMHD or 685 BBCAHD? Is it just me or are they not broadcasting yet?


----------



## kingkong316

kika2000 said:


> TWC did a big channel switch in the area as of this last Thursday. They moved around a bunch of channels and added a few.
> 
> I can see all of the moved channels at their new location, but I'm not receiving any of the new ones. I can see the guide info, but the channels are just black.
> 
> Anybody else seeing 782 TCMHD or 685 BBCAHD? Is it just me or are they not broadcasting yet?


Don't tease me down here in Dallas. I see BBCAHD and jumped up and immediately checked and was very disappointment when there was nothing on that channel.


----------



## ultrarunner

I have a single M card in my series 3 unit along with my SDV tuner. Over the last couple of months some of my HD channels will not tune. Channel scan, diag, rebooting the Tivo and the Cisco box does not seem to have an effect. Service call is tomorrow. Anything else I should check or try on my end? I am also getting a blinking green light on my SDV box.


----------



## Grumock

ultrarunner said:


> I have a single M card in my series 3 unit along with my SDV tuner. Over the last couple of months some of my HD channels will not tune. Channel scan, diag, rebooting the Tivo and the Cisco box does not seem to have an effect. Service call is tomorrow. Anything else I should check or try on my end? I am also getting a blinking green light on my SDV box.


well the blinking green light is not a good thing. Have you tried to disconnect the USB that is going from the TA to the TIVO? Is the light on the TA blinking in a pattern or just constantly blinking, i.e. 6 blinks & a pause or 8 blinks & a pause?


----------



## arantius

Following up on my earlier post, after so much bothering Time Warner (5 different techs over quite a few weeks, and missed appointments, and stress) ... It was a bad TiVo!

After exhausting all my support options with TWC, and getting no results, I decided I had to return the TiVo unit. I made one last call, first, to try to exchange it. When I explained that the TiVo failed to tune dozens of channels (and get a low signal strength reading on those that it did tune), but the TWC box hooked up at the same time worked fine, I got an RMA.

Long story short, the replacement TiVo arrived, and now I've got a perfect signal, on every channel. Sheesh!


----------



## dlfl

arantius said:


> Following up on my earlier post, after so much bothering Time Warner (5 different techs over quite a few weeks, and missed appointments, and stress) ... It was a bad TiVo!
> .........
> Long story short, the replacement TiVo arrived, and now I've got a perfect signal, on every channel. Sheesh!


Well it had to happen some time!  The exception that proves the rule. Usually a new TiVo is obtained and makes no difference at all (because far more problems are caused by CableCARDs, Tuning Adapters, bad cabling, bad cable signals, etc.) I bet TiVo exchanges 5 good TiVos for every bad one they get back. (That's where all those refurbished units come from.)


----------



## macsamurai

arantius said:


> Following up on my earlier post, after so much bothering Time Warner (5 different techs over quite a few weeks, and missed appointments, and stress) ... It was a bad TiVo!
> 
> After exhausting all my support options with TWC, and getting no results, I decided I had to return the TiVo unit. I made one last call, first, to try to exchange it. When I explained that the TiVo failed to tune dozens of channels (and get a low signal strength reading on those that it did tune), but the TWC box hooked up at the same time worked fine, I got an RMA.
> 
> Long story short, the replacement TiVo arrived, and now I've got a perfect signal, on every channel. Sheesh!


I'm afraid your replacement TiVo may be a coincidence. I'm in Brooklyn, NY and have been dealing with blocks of missing channels on our S3 for a month, including several HD premium channels (SHOHD, TMCHD, etc). After 5 tech visits totaling almost 20 hours in my apartment over 3 weeks and numerous assurances that they'd eventually track down the problem if they kept coming back, I escalated my issue to the Office of the President at Time Warner, who immediately put a team of qualified and dedicated professionals on my case - people who were empowered to do more than read from a script, schedule another truck roll and replace another set of cable cards. I got a call the next day from a head tech at TWC's national cable card division who assured me that they were working on the issue at the "head end" and that they had many confirmed cases of the exact same channels missing on other customer's TiVos (S3 and HD).

It was a head-end package cable card programming issue and it was system-wide (at least in this region). Without anyone else having to come back to my apartment, without having to reboot my TiVo 5 more times for no good reason other than the fact that the techs don't know any better, and with my original cable cards reinstalled, the problem was resolved on their end this past Tuesday and I came home to all of my channels appearing as they should and a clean signal across the board.

If anyone, especially in the NYC area has lost channels (black screen) since early August and still don't have them back, call the TWC National Cable Card hotline at 866-532-2598 and let them help you. My experience with them was terrific and I will never call the local TWC support line again when I have cable card problems, because the CSRs that answer those phones know nothing about cable cards other than how to "refresh" the signal (i.e. send hits to the cards) and schedule a tech visit (by a tech who probably also knows nothing about cable cards at all, as most of mine didn't).

I'm also happy to report that after all my troubles, including a scheduled appointment that they missed, I managed to get 2 full months of credits on my bill (for cable tv, not for internet, which wasn't affected), which almost made the month of troubles and missing channels worth it.

Good luck!


----------



## realityboy

dlfl said:


> I don't feel quite as bad now. TWC in my region said they only had s-cards too, so I'm paying for two of them, $2.54/mo. per card, FYI.
> 
> There are many reported instances of customers being able to get CableCARD's authorized and paired over the phone (without an installer). Since you've already paid your "truck-roll" dues, I wonder if it would be worth calling them and pressuring them to do that, instead of waiting till they roll another truck?


I haven't checked this thread in a bit since my cablecards are working fine, but I'm sure the I received 2 M-Cards last time that I had an issue that required a truck roll. I think those are the ones that I ended up keeping after my cards were swapped several times. Is there a way to tell on a S3 without actually taking the cards out?


----------



## Stone1555

macsamurai said:


> I'm afraid your replacement TiVo may be a coincidence. I'm in Brooklyn, NY and have been dealing with blocks of missing channels on our S3 for a month, including several HD premium channels (SHOHD, TMCHD, etc). After 5 tech visits totaling almost 20 hours in my apartment over 3 weeks and numerous assurances that they'd eventually track down the problem if they kept coming back, I escalated my issue to the Office of the President at Time Warner, who immediately put a team of qualified and dedicated professionals on my case - people who were empowered to do more than read from a script, schedule another truck roll and replace another set of cable cards. I got a call the next day from a head tech at TWC's national cable card division who assured me that they were working on the issue at the "head end" and that they had many confirmed cases of the exact same channels missing on other customer's TiVos (S3 and HD).
> 
> It was a head-end package cable card programming issue and it was system-wide (at least in this region). Without anyone else having to come back to my apartment, without having to reboot my TiVo 5 more times for no good reason other than the fact that the techs don't know any better, and with my original cable cards reinstalled, the problem was resolved on their end this past Tuesday and I came home to all of my channels appearing as they should and a clean signal across the board.
> 
> If anyone, especially in the NYC area has lost channels (black screen) since early August and still don't have them back, call the TWC National Cable Card hotline at 866-532-2598 and let them help you. My experience with them was terrific and I will never call the local TWC support line again when I have cable card problems, because the CSRs that answer those phones know nothing about cable cards other than how to "refresh" the signal (i.e. send hits to the cards) and schedule a tech visit (by a tech who probably also knows nothing about cable cards at all, as most of mine didn't).
> 
> I'm also happy to report that after all my troubles, including a scheduled appointment that they missed, I managed to get 2 full months of credits on my bill (for cable tv, not for internet, which wasn't affected), which almost made the month of troubles and missing channels worth it.
> 
> Good luck!


Glad to hear you got everything working. I have tried that number in the past, seems they only work with field techs, supervisors and escalations per the rep I spoke to. So from my experience if you don't fall into that group they will turn you back to your local.


----------



## Fofer

What's going on here? In SoCal here. 

I'm randomly missing recordings because it says I wasn't "authorized to receive that channel." But it's basic cable channels like 404 (NBC.) And when I tune to that channel, I see nothing.

The first call to TWC, they told me to reboot the TiVo. I did, sure enough, that worked. 

But now I'm not getting other channels, like MTV, Current, or G4.

So I called TWC again. Now they're telling me they think I need a Tuning Adapter.

Um... why wouldn't they let me know this in their bills ahead of time, or via another letter, or an email? Why didn't the first tech know this? 

Anyway, I have to go to their office tomorrow and pick up a free Tuning Adapter. Wish me luck.


----------



## mmcgown

It's almost astonishing that eight months have passed since the Tuning Adapter was released, and still, the cable companies have managed to keep it a virtual secret that they are deploying Switched Digital Video.


----------



## dlfl

mmcgown said:


> It's almost astonishing that eight months have passed since the Tuning Adapter was released, and still, the cable companies have managed to keep it a virtual secret that they are deploying Switched Digital Video.


Not really.....

SDV is transparent to customers who use their STB's and DVR's, and TiVo digital subscribers are only about 0.5% of their digital customers. What incentive would they have to advertise it? I believe most cable cos using SDV do acknowledge that fact somewhere on their web sites.

The brutal fact is TiVo customers are not important to them, even if they sometimes make noises to the contrary. As I understand it, they are not even legally required to furnish tuning adapters.


----------



## Fofer

Another question. I get "Messages" on my TiVo all the time about channel additions and channel deletions. I mean, how hard would it be for them to send a message about the fact (?) that I need to get a Tuning Adapter from the cable company office? Seems like a pretty important message to me.


----------



## 1116022965

Has anyone in Northeast Ohio had issues with channels dropping intermittently? A channel will come in perfectly, and then an hour later the screen is just grey and that same chennel will not come in. Check back later and it is back again. I have (2) cable cards with a TIVO 3 HD. I also have a SDV adapter. Thx


----------



## Fofer

mmcgown said:


> It's almost astonishing that eight months have passed since the Tuning Adapter was released, and still, the cable companies have managed to keep it a virtual secret that they are deploying Switched Digital Video.


Tell me about it. I called and they sent me down to the local cable office. Which in turn sent me to two other offices. All gave me conflicting messages about whether or not I'd need a Tuning Adapter. Ultimately wasting a day, and finding out that my area doesn't yet need one.

They ultimately sent a tech out, who replaced my two S-Cards, and now I'm getting all of my channels again on my Series 3 TiVo.

What an embarrassing mess TWC is.... sheesh.


----------



## Kablemodem

No SDV in L.A. yet. Check this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=306411 as there have been some recent discussions, but no concrete info.

A few months ago TWC had me provide my cable card info. I suspect that was related to the eventual deployment of SDV, which I expect within 6 months. As messed up as TWC is, I suspect they will have more info on SDV and the tuning adapter when SDV is actually implemented.


----------



## JCG1577

1116022965 said:


> Has anyone in Northeast Ohio had issues with channels dropping intermittently? A channel will come in perfectly, and then an hour later the screen is just grey and that same chennel will not come in. Check back later and it is back again. I have (2) cable cards with a TIVO 3 HD. I also have a SDV adapter. Thx


I live in Northeast Ohio and have had nothing but problem with TWC and my cable-card/tuning adapter. Whne I called to get my Cable-card the tech (outsourced by TWC) came by, threw the card in and said he had to get to anohter appt in 10 minutes. He then just left and bascially the card never authorixed. After I called his cell he came back and we got some channels but was missing a whole bunch of HD channels. Then they called support again and said oh I need a tuning adapter! I didn't realize I needed one only to find out after he left that the stations I could not get weren't SDV! So I got the tuning adapter and set it up and still couldn't get my channels.

After calling TWC customer support they actually connected me to the national cable card hotline and the guy there said he normally doesn't talk to the customer. Anyway, he helped me and said there was a problem with how my account was coded and BAM I had all my HD channels.

Everything worked great for one week and then all of a sudden I am now missing all HD channels after 439. I called customer support and they can't help so now I have a tech coming out on Friday. Which I am sure they won't know what's going on and I am going to go round and round again.

Bottom line it has to be a setup issue on TWC side with the Cable-card as how did I have the channels for a week and now they don't exist. I get the grey screen.

I wish I never would have gotten the TIVO HD because it has been a nightmare with TWC.


----------



## Grumock

JCG1577 I am going to ask the most obvious questions. Have you tried to remove the USB cord from the TA, & then remove the power for 5-10 seconds then plug it back up, leaving the USB out until the light stays fully solid? Normally Grey screen is something on the signal side but sometimes rebooting the TA will fix that temporarily.


----------



## dlfl

Grumock said:


> JCG1577 I am going to ask the most obvious questions. Have you tried to remove the USB cord from the TA, & then remove the power for 5-10 seconds then plug it back up, leaving the USB out until the light stays fully solid? Normally Grey screen is something on the signal side but sometimes rebooting the TA will fix that temporarily.


Might need to modify those instructions a little. When the TA is powered and initialized, but not connected via USB to the TiVo, I believe it repeats a six-blink-then-pause sequence. This may vary. Maybe it is solid. Thus if it's either solid or blinking that sequence, you can connect the USB cable.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> Might need to modify those instructions a little. When the TA is powered and initialized, but not connected via USB to the TiVo, I believe it repeats a six-blink-then-pause sequence. This may vary. Maybe it is solid. Thus if it's either solid or blinking that sequence, you can connect the USB cable.


Only some do but most do not. So you are right & I am sorry I forgot that 6 blink pattern.


----------



## dlfl

Grumock said:


> Only some do but most do not. So you are right & I am sorry I forgot that 6 blink pattern.


Funny thing is: IIRC, my TA has shown *both* behaviors!


----------



## SteadyEddieNYC

Hi All, I live in Manhattan- I just ordered a new series 3 HD TIVO- I am wondering do I get the cable cards- 2 of them? or keep my box? The savings will be about 10 bucks a month once I give up the twc dvr and box-

the charge for ea. card is 5.25 a month- plus a $40.00 install charge for the 1st card and $20.00 for the additional card- total 60 bucks for the guy to come and 10.50 per mo for the cards-

The rep told me that they have new upgraded cards and I wont lose any PPV or In demand channels with the new cards- 

Does any one have this set up or have an opinion?

Ed


----------



## dlfl

SteadyEddieNYC said:


> Hi All, I live in Manhattan- I just ordered a new series 3 HD TIVO- I am wondering do I get the cable cards- 2 of them? or keep my box? The savings will be about 10 bucks a month once I give up the twc dvr and box-
> 
> the charge for ea. card is 5.25 a month- plus a $40.00 install charge for the 1st card and $20.00 for the additional card- total 60 bucks for the guy to come and 10.50 per mo for the cards-
> 
> The rep told me that they have new upgraded cards and I wont lose any PPV or In demand channels with the new cards-
> 
> Does any one have this set up or have an opinion?
> 
> Ed


You definitely want the cable cards. You may need a Tuning Adapter too, to get ***SDV*** channels.

Unless this is some special TWC service I've never heard of, the rep who said you would get PPV or On Demand was wrong. Note: cable co. agents are very frequently wrong about TiVo capabilities and requirements! TiVo's are unimportant oddities to them.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> Funny thing is: IIRC, my TA has shown *both* behaviors!


you have one that is possessed then & think it may need a priest LMAO


----------



## Grumock

SteadyEddieNYC said:


> Hi All, I live in Manhattan- I just ordered a new series 3 HD TIVO- I am wondering do I get the cable cards- 2 of them? or keep my box? The savings will be about 10 bucks a month once I give up the twc dvr and box-
> 
> the charge for ea. card is 5.25 a month- plus a $40.00 install charge for the 1st card and $20.00 for the additional card- total 60 bucks for the guy to come and 10.50 per mo for the cards-
> 
> The rep told me that they have new upgraded cards and I wont lose any PPV or In demand channels with the new cards-
> 
> Does any one have this set up or have an opinion?
> 
> Ed


I am in full agreement with Dlfl that rep is 100% incorrect. There is currently no way that a TIVo can receive PPV or on Demand since they are all unidirectional in nature. Even if you have SDV in your area, which you don't, & have to use a Tuning adapter, you would still not be able to receive those services.


----------



## SteadyEddieNYC

I figured she was wrong- Why are cable cards better? Will the HD twc box work? do I ask for the M card? and the tuning adapter? This already is a pain and tivo has not arrived yet-

Thanks


----------



## Grumock

SteadyEddieNYC said:


> I figured she was wrong- Why are cable cards better? Will the HD twc box work? do I ask for the M card? and the tuning adapter? This already is a pain and tivo has not arrived yet-
> 
> Thanks


from what I can tell they have not launched SDV in your area yet so a Tuning adapter is not needed. If the cards load in the Front then yes i would ask for a "Multistream" card. Now the rep will probably get that deer in the headlights sound to their voice, but just tell them to make sure they note the work order with that. There is no reason that the HD box will stop working unless you take it off your account.


----------



## dlfl

SteadyEddieNYC said:


> I figured she was wrong- Why are cable cards better? Will the HD twc box work? do I ask for the M card? and the tuning adapter? This already is a pain and tivo has not arrived yet-
> 
> Thanks


CC's are the way HD TiVo's were designed to work with digital cable. They enable dual-tuner operation. I'm not sure what the HD twc box gives you but I'm sure it won't allow dual-tuner operation. Also, I doubt there is any way you can control it (select channels) from the TiVo.

Yes ask for a M-Card. The HD will work just as well with 2 S-Cards but you will pay a few bucks more per month for renting 2 cards, usually.

*Grumock* believes your cable system doesn't use SDV. If true, you will not need a tuning adapter. However it would be advisable to confirm this with your TWC agent, and look on their web site. Unfortunately there have been cases where agents were wrong about this and nothing on the web site indicated it either. If you need a TA and don't have one, you will be missing a bunch of channels (the ones they use SDV for). TWC normally furnishes the TA free of charge (if required). One way to force this issue would be to tell the TWC agent you want a TA, and see what response you get.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> CC's are the way HD TiVo's were designed to work with digital cable. They enable dual-tuner operation. I'm not sure what the HD twc box gives you but I'm sure it won't allow dual-tuner operation. Also, I doubt there is any way you can control it (select channels) from the TiVo.
> 
> Yes ask for a M-Card. The HD will work just as well with 2 S-Cards but you will pay a few bucks more per month for renting 2 cards, usually.
> 
> *Grumock* believes your cable system doesn't use SDV. If true, you will not need a tuning adapter. However it would be advisable to confirm this with your TWC agent, and look on their web site. Unfortunately there have been cases where agents were wrong about this and nothing on the web site indicated it either. If you need a TA and don't have one, you will be missing a bunch of channels (the ones they use SDV for). TWC normally furnishes the TA free of charge (if required). One way to force this issue would be to tell the TWC agent you want a TA, and see what response you get.


You're right about the duel tuner option if it's a regular digital box, but if it's one of the DVRs they offer then it will have that ability. I can say with almost 100% certainty that the Manhattan area has not launched SDV. With that said it does not mean they will not be in the near future. I know that there are some areas in the country they are still beta testing the SDV on some DAC systems. Manhattan is using Motorola cards still if i am not mistaken which also means they are on a DAC system. It is however possible they have some overlay areas but not that i have heard of at this point. Overlay meaning where they are using both SA cards & Moto cards.


----------



## SteadyEddieNYC

I called them back and asked for the "M" card and got transferred to a spacial dept- After being on hold for 45min I left them a message to call me back- The TWC HD box I am using now has the capability to record two shows at once- I am assuming that if I run tivo through that I can do with out the hassle of the setting up the cards- Would you agree?


----------



## dlfl

If you want your TiVo to be fully functional with dual-tuner capability you need a cable card (or two) -- unless you are using analog cable service -- which will not provide HD programming. I don't know how you would "run your TiVo through your cable box". Your TiVo needs to be able to select channels in order for its program guide data to work. It has only one cable input connector. The cable signal is split inside the TiVo for its two tuners. This is true whether the signal is analog or digital.

Is your cable box a converter or DVR or what? What inputs and outputs does it have? How does it currently work?


----------



## SteadyEddieNYC

Hi- Thanks for the replies- I have a Scientific Atlanta 8300 HDC- dvr cable box from TWC of NYC- the back of the box says it has multistream cable card- As it is now I can record two shows at once with that box- I just hate that box as its very slow and lags- thats why I bought the New Tivo HD- I have never used cable cards before- My old series 2 tivo I ran it through the cable box and it worked fine- I am trying to avoid the TWC of NYC nightmare that has already started- your thoughts?


----------



## Cover2_26

We have TWC in Bergen County, NJ. About a month ago I purchased an S3 to replace my S2 after buying a new HDTV. The install went off without a hitch and I had no problems. This past Monday, I came home to find that many of my channels had gone black. I rebooted Tivo and no change. Called TWC and csr said she didnt know about cable cards and I could schedule a truck roll to see what the problem is. Not satisfied, I visited this site as well as Tivo's site to get educated on what could be the problem. Checked all of the diagnostics and nothing appears to be wrong with the unit. I called TWC again, and the csr said I would need a tuning adapter. fast forward, I try going to my local TWC and am told that they don't use those any more and that I would need to schedule a service appointment. Anyone else have or experience this problem w/ TWC in Palisade Park, NJ? I'm pretty sure that all I need is an adapter.

Thanks.


----------



## pgreene8

I am TWC in Manhattan, but had a similar loss of channels not long ago. They sent a technician, but it turned out to simply be a signal that TWC had to send to the cable card. A stupid waste of time. 
Earlier in the year I explored the tuning adaptor as a way to address another problem I was having, and I was told TWC in NYC doesn't have or deploy them.


----------



## SteadyEddieNYC

TWC of Manhattan makes it hard to use anything other then what they rent- I had to call 4x before I got a CSR who knew what a cable card is- I am hoping whom ever shows up tomorrow will know what they are doing or I will send TIVO back-


----------



## dlfl

*Hey guys! Please note the campaign to get TWC to remove CCI Byte copy protection.* Keep those cards and letters (err.. emails) coming !!!


----------



## SteadyEddieNYC

Well- TWC came and hooked me up with a "M" card all was well- until the unit started to re-boot it self- 3x now- and 2 times with out the card last night before the TWC guy came- Tivo gave me a RMA number to send it back- Now I have no tv or Tivo until a new unit arrives- Any one else have this problem?

Tivo- HD


----------



## dlfl

SteadyEddieNYC said:


> Well- TWC came and hooked me up with a "M" card all was well- until the unit started to re-boot it self- 3x now- and 2 times with out the card last night before the TWC guy came- Tivo gave me a RMA number to send it back- Now I have no tv or Tivo until a new unit arrives- Any one else have this problem?
> 
> Tivo- HD


Is your TiVo on a UPS? Highly recommended. Power dropouts can cause reboots. The APC BE350G is just big enough for a TiVo and a Tuning Adapter, (or for two TiVo's) plus it provides surge protection for lots of additional equipment. Sells for less than $50.


----------



## SteadyEddieNYC

its plugged into a cheap power strip- I have it plugged into the wall right now- seeing if it happens again- however I dont like that incase of a power surge I have an extra ups es 350 sitting right here- should I try that? before I send it back- that would be cool if that was the issue


----------



## SteadyEddieNYC

its plugged into a cheap power strip- I have it plugged into the wall right now- seeing if it happens again- however I dont like that incase of a power surge I have an extra ups es 350 sitting right here- should I try that? before I send it back- that would be cool if that was the issue


----------



## dlfl

Is your es350 a surge protector or UPS ? If it's a true UPS it might be worth a try right now, especially if you suspect your AC power may be glitching.


----------



## SteadyEddieNYC

I tried the surge protector- It's a bad Tivo- and its going back-


----------



## Grumock

pgreene8 said:


> I am TWC in Manhattan, but had a similar loss of channels not long ago. They sent a technician, but it turned out to simply be a signal that TWC had to send to the cable card. A stupid waste of time.
> Earlier in the year I explored the tuning adaptor as a way to address another problem I was having, and I was told TWC in NYC doesn't have or deploy them.


that would be because you do not have SDV deployed in your area yet.


----------



## Cover2_26

pgreene8 said:


> I am TWC in Manhattan, but had a similar loss of channels not long ago. They sent a technician, but it turned out to simply be a signal that TWC had to send to the cable card. A stupid waste of time.
> Earlier in the year I explored the tuning adaptor as a way to address another problem I was having, and I was told TWC in NYC doesn't have or deploy them.


Turns out I had the same problem. Took the tech less than 2 mins to correct and be on his way!


----------



## dlfl

Last night I started having trouble tuning any channels on one of my tuners. Soon I had a screen saying that CC #2 was doing a firmware update and I wouldn't be able to watch live TV until it was done. It took close to 15 min and after that I had no more trouble tuning channels on either tuner.

So I wondered if this was for real, or just a glitch triggered by either a problem with that CC or a problem with TWC's system. (The TWC system aribtrarily removed provisioning from my Tuning Adapter about 10 days ago, costing me 4 hours fiddling and phone time.)

If it is a real firmware update, I wondered when or if it was applied to the other CC. (I have 2 s-cards.)

In the DVR Diagnostics, the software version for both cards is given as "1".
Does that number actually mean anything?

Is there any way in the diagnostic screens to tell when an actual CC firmware update occurred? And to what firmware version?

Has anyone else in TWC Southwest Ohio had this happen recently?


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> Last night I started having trouble tuning any channels on one of my tuners. Soon I had a screen saying that CC #2 was doing a firmware update and I wouldn't be able to watch live TV until it was done. It took close to 15 min and after that I had no more trouble tuning channels on either tuner.
> 
> So I wondered if this was for real, or just a glitch triggered by either a problem with that CC or a problem with TWC's system. (The TWC system aribtrarily removed provisioning from my Tuning Adapter about 10 days ago, costing me 4 hours fiddling and phone time.)
> 
> If it is a real firmware update, I wondered when or if it was applied to the other CC. (I have 2 s-cards.)
> 
> In the DVR Diagnostics, the software version for both cards is given as "1".
> Does that number actually mean anything?
> 
> Is there any way in the diagnostic screens to tell when an actual CC firmware update occurred? And to what firmware version?
> 
> Has anyone else in TWC Southwest Ohio had this happen recently?


I have been searching for that same information on both my TIVO HD & my MOXI. I was thinking that the firmware version should be something other than "1"


----------



## mercurial

Oddest things yesterday. I was on the couch recovering from having a temporary crown put in and just had live TV on since I knew I'd be dozing a bit. Both FoodTV and HGTV kept having issues (video would go black, no sound or sound would go away and video would keep going). Did the DVR diagnostics and it had a very high RS corrected and uncorrected counts. Signal strength was 100 and SNR was 36db. Tried adding a pad and it dropped to 90/95 and 35db still had an issue. Restarted the TiVo and suddenly all was well. 

Known issue? Something new? Fluke? 

I'm putting this here since I assume it's at least vaguely TWC related.


----------



## dlfl

Have you been following the TWC TA Carolinas thread? Possibly related?



> Known issue? Something new? Fluke?


My HD is always making me ask that question -- it's almost a hobby just keeping it running. For example see post #4397 above.


----------



## mercurial

I've never seen either of my S3's or my THD ask about a CC firmware upgrade. Also, I've never seen or heard (though I can't catch 100&#37; of the posts) of an issue where the RS corrected/uncorrected count was high with the described glitches and a restart sent the counts to zero and corrected everything. One of those channels (HGTV HD) is not SDV (at least to my understanding) and the other (Food TV HD) is so I did not post in the TA or SDV threads. 

I will agree with you that maintaining these boxes (especially the S3 in the basement rec room that gets infrequent direct viewing these days) is a pain. Usually my issue is sync with the TA going wonky (won't tune channels) requiring a reboot of each. Shoot, I almost want to put all the TAs and S3/THDs on X-10 controllers and just reboot them at some "safe" time late at night 2-3 times a week...  Although the other day, for the first time, I turned on the TV and it was on the "press select" dialog for a live SDV channel that had timed out and when I pressed Select, it actually requested and got the channel tuned. Maybe the gradual update are actually fixing things.


----------



## abredt

Kablemodem said:


> No SDV in L.A. yet. Check this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=306411 as there have been some recent discussions, but no concrete info.
> 
> A few months ago TWC had me provide my cable card info. I suspect that was related to the eventual deployment of SDV, which I expect within 6 months. As messed up as TWC is, I suspect they will have more info on SDV and the tuning adapter when SDV is actually implemented.


I'm in Northridge and got a letter from TW telling me that SDV is coming Nov. 12, 2009. There was a HUGE list of channels on the reverse side of the letter.

I guess I'd better hook up my TA one day before then.
CB


----------



## kevin120

abredt said:


> I'm in Northridge and got a letter from TW telling me that SDV is coming Nov. 12, 2009. There was a HUGE list of channels on the reverse side of the letter.
> 
> I guess I'd better hook up my TA one day before then.
> CB


are you using a motorola tuning adapter?


----------



## abredt

It's a Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adapter. I haven't attached it yet.

All advice is appreciated.

Thanks, CB


----------



## JimWall

Better make sure TW has the Tuning Adapter S/N on your account so it will work


----------



## Thess

I'm in the TWC Durham NC area. I have a friend who lives about a mile away. We both have Tivo HDs and cablecards from TWC. He says he hasn't been able to tune FXHD for a few days; I can tune it fine. Given that he's restarted his equipment, what is the next step for him?


----------



## SCSIRAID

Thess said:


> I'm in the TWC Durham NC area. I have a friend who lives about a mile away. We both have Tivo HDs and cablecards from TWC. He says he hasn't been able to tune FXHD for a few days; I can tune it fine. Given that he's restarted his equipment, what is the next step for him?


Call TWC Customer care and ask for the 'cablecard helpdesk'.


----------



## JimWall

I used to have channels randomly not appear and it was a weak signal. So check the signal strength


----------



## mdblanke

I know this is probably old news but I am having trouble with my new TiVo HD and getting all my channels. I had a TWC tech come out and instal 2 cable cards, first he tried just one, even though i requested a multi stream card, and that did not work so he put in a second one and final got that to work. After one day I no longer get all my stations. The channels that do not come in our from my digital package, for me channels 100-180 The cabe guy


----------



## BruceShultes

mdblanke said:


> I know this is probably old news but I am having trouble with my new TiVo HD and getting all my channels. I had a TWC tech come out and instal 2 cable cards, first he tried just one, even though i requested a multi stream card, and that did not work so he put in a second one and final got that to work. After one day I no longer get all my stations. The channels that do not come in our from my digital package, for me channels 100-180 The cabe guy


It sounds like TW doesn't have your cable card correctly registered to your account as well as all the TW packages that your account is supposed to be able to receive.

If you don't have a tuning adaptor, it is also possible that the channels you cannot receive are SDV.

Anyway, first call your local TW and see whether they can fix things at their end.

Unless you don't have the tuning adaptor and there are SDV channels in your area, there should be no reason for them to send anyone out to your house again.

Even if you need the tuning adaptor, in some areas it just gets shipped to you.


----------



## dlfl

I was talking to a TWC rep last night and he noticed I was paying "full price" for my service and volunteered to put me on a "campaign" that would save me a few dollars. After a short delay he informed me that CableCARD customers are not eligible for the "campaign". I'm not surprised...


----------



## pgreene8

dlfl said:


> I was talking to a TWC rep last night and he noticed I was paying "full price" for my service and volunteered to put me on a "campaign" that would save me a few dollars. After a short delay he informed me that CableCARD customers are not eligible for the "campaign". I'm not surprised...


Glad you brought this up. TWC seems to discriminate against CableCard customers with their pricing. Last February I switched to a new, cheaper package that was offered, but I could only qualify for the package by paying an additional $8.95 for a set top box that I don't use. On top of that there is a fee for the remote I don't use, plus the rental of the cable card as well as a "Duplication" fee because the card is considered somehow a second TV, or some other logic that makes no sense to me. I wrote a complaint to the Dept of Consumer Affairs which said it was not in their jurisdiction and should be submitted to the Public Service Commission.


----------



## dlfl

pgreene8 said:


> Glad you brought this up. TWC seems to discriminate against CableCard customers with their pricing. Last February I switched to a new, cheaper package that was offered, but I could only qualify for the package by paying an additional $8.95 for a set top box that I don't use. On top of that there is a fee for the remote I don't use, plus the rental of the cable card as well as a "Duplication" fee because the card is considered somehow a second TV, or some other logic that makes no sense to me. I wrote a complaint to the Dept of Consumer Affairs which said it was not in their jurisdiction and should be submitted to the Public Service Commission.


Large organizations (private or government) tend to have very poor customer interfaces. There should be one contact point which can direct your issue wherever it needs to go. Instead you have to guess which part of them is the right place. TWC is this way too. Don't bother with their email or chat features unless your question is ultra simple -- they will waste your time then tell you to call some telephone number.


----------



## rv65

The Ex Adelphia part of San Diego is getting SDV this month. This is the Motorola area which is in a northern part of San Diego. The more southern parts of San Diego use SA and Samsung boxes. I guess they'll start handing out Motorola TA's unless the Cisco one works with the Moto network.


----------



## spepin

I'm in the Chino Hills area of San Bernardino County in So Cal. Last month, I upgraded my S2 to an HD. When it arrived, I went online to chat with a TWC CSR who told me that they don't offer M-cards and that I would need 2 S-cards. I asked about the price and she quoted me $2.75 each. She even had me hold while she confirmed it with someone. I later recapped the session and she once again confirmed $2.75 ea for a total of $5.50. When I got my bill, I was being chaged $4.75 ea. I called a CSR who told me that I was being billed incorrectly -- that the first card should be $2.75 and the second $4.75. I mentioned the chat transcript that I had quoting me $2.75 ea. He said I'd have to go into my local office with the transcript to resolve that. When I did this, I learned that he had not corrected the billing error, and furthermore, they refused to honor the quote, saying it was wrong and there's no way to change the price in the system. She says since I have other boxes on my account, one of them is the primary and that precludes the discounted pricing.

Is there anybody else here from the same area who can confirm this pricing scheme? Also, anybody in the area who has an M-card installed? I'm beginning to think that they just don't know what a multistream card is. If you do have an M-card, is it priced as a single card, or as two cards?


----------



## m_jonis

I'm sure they know what one is, but just refuse to provide one because they can make more money with 2 S-cards. Our local TW Albany office STILL tells people they don't have M-cards. You have to "know" someone at the TW Albany office, contact them directly AFTER you schedule your appointment, and then they'll give you an M-card. Amazing. Although not too surprising, IMO, given Time Warners track record.


----------



## Mad Chemist

spepin said:


> Is there anybody else here from the same area who can confirm this pricing scheme? Also, anybody in the area who has an M-card installed? I'm beginning to think that they just don't know what a multistream card is. If you do have an M-card, is it priced as a single card, or as two cards?


I'm with TWC in Chino Hills and have a one M-card in my TiVo HD. Nothing in the second slot. I am being charged $2.75 per month.


----------



## kerobec

I just got an interesting letter from TWC here in LA announcing the rollout of a bunch more HD channels, as well as an increase in speed for their online service. It then goes on to say that one channel, KWHY, will only be available with digital equipment, and it will only be "viewable in a digital format that can be viewed using two-way capable Digital Cable equipment." 

Seriously, could that be written to be more PURPOSEFULLY confusing? Anyway, does this mean they're only rolling one channel out on SDV? That can't be right. How can they screw me over if they only move one channel to SDV? 

Has anyone else received a letter like this? The letter only makes one fleeting reference to a tuning adapter, and doesn't mention whether or not I'll be given the option to rent one from them. FWIW, I don't really need channel KWHY, so I'm not terribly concerned, but if this is the beginning of the end, well, then, I'd like a little more info.


----------



## Fofer

Same exact boat here, kerobec. Same letter, same channel, same confusion, same thoughts.


----------



## spepin

Mad Chemist said:


> I'm with TWC in Chino Hills and have a one M-card in my TiVo HD. Nothing in the second slot. I am being charged $2.75 per month.


Interesting... Is your M-card considered your primary device? Do you have another cable box on your account that has the discounted primary device service? They told me that my cards don't qualify for the discounted price because I already have a primary device on my account. Looks like I have some calling to do... I thought they just didn't know what they were talking about when they said no M-cards... Guess I was right...


----------



## MustHaveTivo

I got what must be a similar letter in the San Gabriel valley. Agree that the letter is nearly incomprehensible. I seem to have more channels involved. It says "Starting on December 8th, 2009, digital equipment will be needed to continue viewing channels KWHY, Shop NBC, AMC, The Weather Channel, ABC Family, Oxygen, TruTV, and Style." I thought, well no problem, I've got digital equipment. 

Then it says "These channels will remain in the existing package, however they will continue to be viewable in a digital format that can be viewed using two-way capable Digital Cable equipment, such as a Digital Cable Set-top Box or a CableCARD-equipped TIVO or Digeo HD DVR used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. If you have other CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products (UDCPs), you may not be able to access these channels on those devices without additional equipment, such as a Digital Cable Set-top Box. Additional Digital Boxes are available and can be mailed to you."

Can anyone interpret what I have to do to continue to get the weather channel? Call and ask for a tuning adapter? I sure am not going to call and ask for a Digital Cable Set-top Box (nice try). TWC has never said word one to us about a TA. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## SCSIRAID

MustHaveTivo said:


> I got what must be a similar letter in the San Gabriel valley. Agree that the letter is nearly incomprehensible. I seem to have more channels involved. It says "Starting on December 8th, 2009, digital equipment will be needed to continue viewing channels KWHY, Shop NBC, AMC, The Weather Channel, ABC Family, Oxygen, TruTV, and Style." I thought, well no problem, I've got digital equipment.
> 
> Then it says "These channels will remain in the existing package, however they will continue to be viewable in a digital format that can be viewed using two-way capable Digital Cable equipment, such as a Digital Cable Set-top Box or a CableCARD-equipped TIVO or Digeo HD DVR used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. If you have other CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products (UDCPs), you may not be able to access these channels on those devices without additional equipment, such as a Digital Cable Set-top Box. Additional Digital Boxes are available and can be mailed to you."
> 
> Can anyone interpret what I have to do to continue to get the weather channel? Call and ask for a tuning adapter? I sure am not going to call and ask for a Digital Cable Set-top Box (nice try). TWC has never said word one to us about a TA.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


It certainly sounds as if you need to get a Tuning Adapter.


----------



## Fofer

SCSIRAID said:


> It certainly sounds as if you need to get a Tuning Adapter.


...if you care to still be able to access the KWHY, Shop NBC, AMC, The Weather Channel, ABC Family, Oxygen, TruTV, or Style channels via your cable-card-equipped TiVo.


----------



## MustHaveTivo

SCSIRAID said:


> It certainly sounds as if you need to get a Tuning Adapter.


OK. Are they available in the LA market? Do I call and ask for a Tuning Adapter? What are the odds the agent will know what one is? Can I stop by the office in Arcadia and get one?


----------



## SCSIRAID

Fofer said:


> ...if you care to still be able to access the KWHY, Shop NBC, AMC, The Weather Channel, ABC Family, Oxygen, TruTV, or Style channels via your cable-card-equipped TiVo.


I guess another way to say it is 'MustHaveTiVo', 'MustHaveTuningAdapter'

 Couldnt resist....


----------



## Kablemodem

I called and was told I can go to the local office and pick up the tuning adapter or I can schedule an installation.


----------



## Maineceo

Latest from Bangor: I recently noticed that I could no longer get two-thirds of the high definition TW programming through my Series III. I called in the problem and the kindly technician tried to fix it from there, saying she would have to send out an on-site technician. He arrived a few days later and explained the TW had added HD channels the the lineup, and therefore the cable card coudn't handle them all because it had to be interactive and tell the mothership which channel it wanted at any given moment. He said there was no solution but to put me on one of their pathetic cable boxes. Then he smiled and left.


----------



## Grumock

Maineceo said:


> Latest from Bangor: I recently noticed that I could no longer get two-thirds of the high definition TW programming through my Series III. I called in the problem and the kindly technician tried to fix it from there, saying she would have to send out an on-site technician. He arrived a few days later and explained the TW had added HD channels the the lineup, and therefore the cable card coudn't handle them all because it had to be interactive and tell the mothership which channel it wanted at any given moment. He said there was no solution but to put me on one of their pathetic cable boxes. Then he smiled and left.


Sounds like you are dealing with SDV channels. Do you have a tuning adapter as of yet? If not, you should be able to go to www.timewarnercable.com/tuningadapter to order one to be shipped out to you. At least in theory that is .


----------



## kerobec

Yep, I called TW and was told I'd have to get a tuning adapter. I pointed out that the letter says NOTHING specific about this, just alludes to it, and the woman didn't say anything, but she was very surprised this was the first I was hearing about this, because she says they've been sending out notices quite a bit. Whatever. Anyway, I was told I could pick up an adapter in Santa Clarita, or order on one that TWC link, but when I go to that page, there's nowhere to sign up for anything. Just a description of a tuning adapter.

ETA: my first call was to tech support, who did know exactly what I was talking about. My second call was to a general CSR, who had no idea what a tuning adapter was. He did, however, give me a MUCH closer office to go and pick up a tuning adapter at. I tried to get a direct number out of him so I could call and ask if they actually have them, but he wouldn't give me one. So, I'll go over there and try.


----------



## Grumock

kerobec said:


> Yep, I called TW and was told I'd have to get a tuning adapter. I pointed out that the letter says NOTHING specific about this, just alludes to it, and the woman didn't say anything, but she was very surprised this was the first I was hearing about this, because she says they've been sending out notices quite a bit. Whatever. Anyway, I was told I could pick up an adapter in Santa Clarita, or order on one that TWC link, but when I go to that page, there's nowhere to sign up for anything. Just a description of a tuning adapter.
> 
> ETA: my first call was to tech support, who did know exactly what I was talking about. My second call was to a general CSR, who had no idea what a tuning adapter was. He did, however, give me a MUCH closer office to go and pick up a tuning adapter at. I tried to get a direct number out of him so I could call and ask if they actually have them, but he wouldn't give me one. So, I'll go over there and try.


what is your Zip code?


----------



## tydurden

I returned my original TivoHd because it was intermittently rebooting. This TIVO worked fine with a cablecard but it would reboot out of the blue. The TivoHD that was sent as replacement has not been able to work with a cablecard in it. I have had 4 different Time Warner technicians out to try and get it to work, they tried 6 different cards (four M cards & two S cards) in it and had no luck. TIVO says it is an issue with Time Warners activation process. Time Warner says it is a bad TIVO since it was working before but not now. Help!!!! I am stuck with a $600 piece of junk. What should I do.


----------



## dlfl

tydurden said:


> I returned my original TivoHd because it was intermittently rebooting. This TIVO worked fine with a cablecard but it would reboot out of the blue. The TivoHD that was sent as replacement has not been able to work with a cablecard in it. I have had 4 different Time Warner technicians out to try and get it to work, they tried 6 different cards (four M cards & two S cards) in it and had no luck. TIVO says it is an issue with Time Warners activation process. Time Warner says it is a bad TIVO since it was working before but not now. Help!!!! I am stuck with a $600 piece of junk. What should I do.


Has the TWC National Cable Card Support group been involved so far? If not, they should be. You can get connected to them either through TiVo support or your local TWC tech support -- ask for this.


----------



## tydurden

dlfl said:


> Has the TWC National Cable Card Support group been involved so far? If not, they should be. You can get connected to them either through TiVo support or your local TWC tech support -- ask for this.


Who should I ask?

Tivo Phone Support?Time Warner Phone Support? The Time Warner Technician?

Time Warner phone support will not work with me on this. They have to send a technician to do anything. then once they arrive they spend 3 hours on the phone with their headquarter...


----------



## Grumock

tydurden said:


> I returned my original TivoHd because it was intermittently rebooting. This TIVO worked fine with a cablecard but it would reboot out of the blue. The TivoHD that was sent as replacement has not been able to work with a cablecard in it. I have had 4 different Time Warner technicians out to try and get it to work, they tried 6 different cards (four M cards & two S cards) in it and had no luck. TIVO says it is an issue with Time Warners activation process. Time Warner says it is a bad TIVO since it was working before but not now. Help!!!! I am stuck with a $600 piece of junk. What should I do.


when you go to the Conditional access screen what are you seeing on the: Con or connected status/ the EBCP/ & the Val or Host validation status?


----------



## dlfl

tydurden said:


> Who should I ask?
> 
> Tivo Phone Support?Time Warner Phone Support? The Time Warner Technician?
> 
> Time Warner phone support will not work with me on this. They have to send a technician to do anything. then once they arrive they spend 3 hours on the phone with their headquarter...


I had in mind calling your local TWC support -- or call TiVo support. If you think TWC support is going to react very badly, I would start with TiVo. In either case tell them you would like for Time Warner's National Cable Card Support group to look at your problems. Let them do whatever they want to try first, before asking -- hopefully they will decide to try NCCS on their own.

Here is a link in the TiVo Support Documentation that will amplify Grumock's suggestions. As you will see you can determine both if the card is activated and if it has been authorized to receive the particular channel it is currently trying to tune. TiVo support would probably take you to this page anyway.

The TWC office has to maintain a list of authorized channels for the service on your account. As I understand it, this list is defined distinctly ONLY for TiVos. Thus it can be incorrect without affecting their normal non-TiVo customers.


----------



## tydurden

Grumock said:


> when you go to the Conditional access screen what are you seeing on the: Con or connected status/ the EBCP/ & the Val or Host validation status?


I don't remeber what this said. I will double check this tonight. But Tivo support had me check this screen and they said it looked good. I think it was..con:yes EPCp:yes Val:V 0x01



dlfl said:


> I had in mind calling your local TWC support -- or call TiVo support. If you think TWC support is going to react very badly, I would start with TiVo. In either case tell them you would like for Time Warner's National Cable Card Support group to look at your problems. Let them do whatever they want to try first, before asking -- hopefully they will decide to try NCCS on their own.
> 
> Here is a...link in the TiVo Support Documentation, that will amplify Grumock's suggestions. As you will see you can determine both if the card is activated and if it has been authorized to receive the particular channel it is currently trying to tune. TiVo support would probably take you to this page anyway.
> 
> The TWC office has to maintain a list of authorized channels for the service on your account. As I understand it, this list is defined distinctly ONLY for TiVos. Thus it can be incorrect without affecting their normal non-TiVo customers.


When I am on the conditional access screen there is nothing after Val:V 0x01. the rest of the page is blank.


----------



## kerobec

Grumock said:


> what is your Zip code?


90046

I went to the TW office given to me by the CSR to see about picking up a tuning adapter, and the woman behind the counter had vaguely heard of them, but after digging around in her computer for a while, discovered she couldn't even sign me up for a tech to come out to my apartment, because her machine didn't have the code for a tuning adapter on it. She also was told by her boss that I couldn't have one mailed to me or pick one up, so I HAVE to get a tech to come out. So, I'm supposed to just call the main TW customer line and sign up. Fortunately, I'm unemployed and have plenty of time to sit around and wait for that.


----------



## Grumock

kerobec said:


> 90046
> 
> I went to the TW office given to me by the CSR to see about picking up a tuning adapter, and the woman behind the counter had vaguely heard of them, but after digging around in her computer for a while, discovered she couldn't even sign me up for a tech to come out to my apartment, because her machine didn't have the code for a tuning adapter on it. She also was told by her boss that I couldn't have one mailed to me or pick one up, so I HAVE to get a tech to come out. So, I'm supposed to just call the main TW customer line and sign up. Fortunately, I'm unemployed and have plenty of time to sit around and wait for that.


So I see from this link: http://www.timewarnercable.com/SoCal/learn/cable/sdv/default.html

that you are to go to a local office after you get some letter in the mail notifying you?


----------



## tydurden

Grumock said:


> when you go to the Conditional access screen what are you seeing on the: Con or connected status/ the EBCP/ & the Val or Host validation status?


This is what I see and ther is nothing else after

Con:Yes EBCP:YES Val:V 0x14

H++P://i38.tinypic.com/2i7rcsl.jpg


----------



## dlfl

tydurden said:


> This is what I see and ther is nothing else after
> 
> Con:Yes EBCP:YES Val:V 0x14
> 
> H++P://i38.tinypic.com/2i7rcsl.jpg


This is a Motorola M-Card, right?

Did you compare this to the corresponding TiVo documentation page?

What I get from this is the card is initialized but either the channel is not authorized for your account or something else is very wrong, since a lot of info is just missing. I would start with TiVo and try to get the NCCS group involved as I suggested earlier.

There is a page or two of instructions for installing cable cards that comes with each new TiVo. If you don't have that see this page in the TiVo Support Documentation.


----------



## tydurden

dlfl said:


> This is a Motorola M-Card, right?
> 
> Did you compare this to support.tivo.com/euf/assets/files/Moto_MCARD_Activ_auth.pdf, the corresponding TiVo documentation page?
> 
> What I get from this is the card is initialized but either the channel is not authorized for your account or something else is very wrong, since a lot of info is just missing. I would start with TiVo and try to get the NCCS group involved as I suggested earlier.


Yes m card. I only see half that screen.

I am not getting much help from Time Warner. I called NCCS this evening we went through a couple of screens and we discovered that the HostID they had for my account did not match the card's in my receiver.

However I would have to contact local support to make the change to my account. I called local support and they told me that the HostID is correct.

Another dead end (after 60 minutes on the phone)


----------



## kerobec

Grumock said:


> So I see from this link: http://www.timewarnercable.com/SoCal/learn/cable/sdv/default.html
> 
> that you are to go to a local office after you get some letter in the mail notifying you?


Yes, I was sent to that link after my first phone call with tech support. She told me I could sign up on that link to have a tuning adapter sent to me, but as you see, there's nowhere to sign up. The letter I received lists no local offices, and just says to call TWC for more info, and ostensibly, to find out where to pick up a box. As I said, when I went to the local office, the woman there told me that they aren't allowed to hand out tuning adapters over the counter.

I got this same runaround when I originally went after the cablecards, so it's not surprising to me at all. Someone, somewhere at TWC sends out this letter, but they haven't brought anyone else up to speed with the rollout, or what equipment will be needed. The CSR at the local office today was very nice, and dug around on her computer for quite a while, trying to find better info, but finally just decided I needed to get my cablecards paired, and gave me a number to call for that, but, y'know, since my TiVo works fine, they're clearly already paired, so I haven't called. She just didn't understand the technology, which is kinda harsh. Her company should have brought her up to speed BEFORE they sent out the letters.

Tomorrow, I'll call to make an appointment to have a tech come out, which I assume will take several weeks, since it took them around 3 weeks to come out and install the cablecards. It just seems like a shame, since the tuning adapter is supposed to be so easy to install. It's a waste of time for them, I mean. Like I said, I'm unemployed, and sitting around here anyway.


----------



## dlfl

tydurden said:


> Yes m card. I only see half that screen.
> 
> I am not getting much help from Time Warner. I called NCCS this evening we went through a couple of screens and we discovered that the HostID they had for my account did not match the card's in my receiver.
> 
> However I would have to contact local support to make the change to my account. I called local support and they told me that the HostID is correct.
> 
> Another dead end (after 60 minutes on the phone)


Call TiVo support. They should mediate this. They can get NCCS, you and themselves all on the phone at the same time -- that's what they did for me.

Are your TiVo's on warranty? If they can't get you beyond this point, they should do something for you.


----------



## Grumock

kerobec said:


> Yes, I was sent to that link after my first phone call with tech support. She told me I could sign up on that link to have a tuning adapter sent to me, but as you see, there's nowhere to sign up. The letter I received lists no local offices, and just says to call TWC for more info, and ostensibly, to find out where to pick up a box. As I said, when I went to the local office, the woman there told me that they aren't allowed to hand out tuning adapters over the counter.
> 
> I got this same runaround when I originally went after the cablecards, so it's not surprising to me at all. Someone, somewhere at TWC sends out this letter, but they haven't brought anyone else up to speed with the rollout, or what equipment will be needed. The CSR at the local office today was very nice, and dug around on her computer for quite a while, trying to find better info, but finally just decided I needed to get my cablecards paired, and gave me a number to call for that, but, y'know, since my TiVo works fine, they're clearly already paired, so I haven't called. She just didn't understand the technology, which is kinda harsh. Her company should have brought her up to speed BEFORE they sent out the letters.
> 
> Tomorrow, I'll call to make an appointment to have a tech come out, which I assume will take several weeks, since it took them around 3 weeks to come out and install the cablecards. It just seems like a shame, since the tuning adapter is supposed to be so easy to install. It's a waste of time for them, I mean. Like I said, I'm unemployed, and sitting around here anyway.


Wow sorry. that is bad. The site i had to sign up actually worked for me & I did not get a letter. Are they Just rolling out SDV in your area?


----------



## MustHaveTivo

kerobec said:


> Yes, I was sent to that link after my first phone call with tech support. She told me I could sign up on that link to have a tuning adapter sent to me, but as you see, there's nowhere to sign up. The letter I received lists no local offices, and just says to call TWC for more info, and ostensibly, to find out where to pick up a box. As I said, when I went to the local office, the woman there told me that they aren't allowed to hand out tuning adapters over the counter.
> 
> I got this same runaround when I originally went after the cablecards, so it's not surprising to me at all. Someone, somewhere at TWC sends out this letter, but they haven't brought anyone else up to speed with the rollout, or what equipment will be needed. The CSR at the local office today was very nice, and dug around on her computer for quite a while, trying to find better info, but finally just decided I needed to get my cablecards paired, and gave me a number to call for that, but, y'know, since my TiVo works fine, they're clearly already paired, so I haven't called. She just didn't understand the technology, which is kinda harsh. Her company should have brought her up to speed BEFORE they sent out the letters.
> 
> Tomorrow, I'll call to make an appointment to have a tech come out, which I assume will take several weeks, since it took them around 3 weeks to come out and install the cablecards. It just seems like a shame, since the tuning adapter is supposed to be so easy to install. It's a waste of time for them, I mean. Like I said, I'm unemployed, and sitting around here anyway.


This is just about what I expected.  The good news is I am employed, the bad news is taking off work to wait around for a tech. Let's see if they actually show up with a TA in hand on the first try. Thanks for enduring the incompetence and reporting back.


----------



## julianneff

I live in Ventura County and just got the same letter regarding the Tuning Adapter. Does anybody know if and what they will be charging us for this Tuning Adapter, if we can actually get one?

I'm about ready to give up on cable anyways and just use the Netflix streaming on my TiVo. Now that baseball season is over, that's what we watch for the most part anyways.


----------



## squiddohio

I do not believe any provider charges for the tuning adapter.


----------



## dlfl

julianneff said:


> I live in Ventura County and just got the same letter regarding the Tuning Adapter. Does anybody know if and what they will be charging us for this Tuning Adapter, if we can actually get one?
> 
> I'm about ready to give up on cable anyways and just use the Netflix streaming on my TiVo. Now that baseball season is over, that's what we watch for the most part anyways.


I've never heard of a case of charging for a TA, but on the other hand, AFAIK there is no "governing authority" that says a TA has to be provided or limits the terms under which it is provided.

Stopping cable is your only effective weapon, and it isn't very effective because only about 0.5% of digital subscribers are TiVo users.

But as I frequently say:

Living well, err... switching providers, is the best revenge!


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> I've never heard of a case of charging for a TA, but on the other hand, AFAIK there is no "governing authority" that says a TA has to be provided or limits the terms under which it is provided.
> 
> Stopping cable is your only effective weapon, and it isn't very effective because only about 0.5% of digital subscribers are TiVo users.
> 
> But as I frequently say:
> 
> Living well, err... switching providers, is the best revenge!


I seem to remember some comments about Brighthouse charging some folks for TA's.


----------



## kerobec

The CSR I spoke to said there wouldn't be any charge for tuning adapters for the first year. I figure they'll probably just raise the rates for the cablecards again in order to cover the cost. 

As for rolling out SDV, I think the letter says Dec. 8, so yes, they're just rolling it out here in LA. I don't know if there are portions of LA that already have it.

ETA: I just called to try and schedule my appointment, and was ASSURED by the CSR I got this time that while my area IS getting SDV, I am not affected, and require no additional equipment. He said he took my file to his tech people (I was on hold for nearly 20 minutes, so it's possible), and 4 different people confirmed that I won't need any tuning adapter or anything else in order to receive the new channels. I don't understand at all how this is possible, but ok. I'll wait until something happens, and then complain.


----------



## trailmix

kerobec said:


> The CSR I spoke to said there wouldn't be any charge for tuning adapters for the first year. I figure they'll probably just raise the rates for the cablecards again in order to cover the cost.
> 
> As for rolling out SDV, I think the letter says Dec. 8, so yes, they're just rolling it out here in LA. I don't know if there are portions of LA that already have it.
> 
> ETA: I just called to try and schedule my appointment, and was ASSURED by the CSR I got this time that while my area IS getting SDV, I am not affected, and require no additional equipment. He said he took my file to his tech people (I was on hold for nearly 20 minutes, so it's possible), and 4 different people confirmed that I won't need any tuning adapter or anything else in order to receive the new channels. I don't understand at all how this is possible, but ok. I'll wait until something happens, and then complain.


The TWC Los Angeles people on the phone told me I didn't need a tuning adapter either. TiVo customer support says I DEFINITELY need a tuning adapter. I believe TiVo. I have a TiVo HD. TiVo said if I had an older TiVo that worked in conjunction with a Time Warner cable box I would be fine, but with TiVo HD with cablecard I need a tuning adapter. I'm going to go to the local office tomorrow with a printout of the previously referenced TWC SDV website, as well as the 7 page TiVo SDV Support article where it clearly explains that I need a tuning adapter. [link edited due to not enough posts]
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/307/related/1/session/L2F2LzEvc2lkLzhhQmxoVkJq

Looks like you have a Tivo HD based on your earlier posts, so you are in the same boat as me. I would go back to your local office armed with this new information and the printouts. Also, you can call the TiVo customer support 877-367-8486 and have them talk to the TWC moron which may help (either 3 way calling on the phone or if you are at the TWC office hand them the phone)

On the bright side, I don't watch the crappy channels that are going to SDV so if this doesn't get resolved before 12/8 it won't be a big deal, but still annoying. I wish these damn tuning adapters were available on ebay or at radio shack.

Might be good to print this link also:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/133

You should also point out to them in the letter how it specifies it must be "two-way capable" which Tivo HD is NOT (even with a cablecard.. only with a tuning adapter). The TiVO HD is UDCP (unidirectional digital cable product) and will NOT work without a tuning adapter.

Another informational page
http://www.gizmolovers.com/tag/udcp/

OK I just talked to the guy on the phone and he setup an appointment for the technician to deliver my tuning adapter this weekend (the usual 4 hour window appointment) [So that is good news - I know you were worried it would take several weeks to get a technician to come out.. probably depends on demand in your area though]. They don't mail them unfortunately. I figure if I am lucky enough to get a tuning adapter from the TWC store tomorrow then I will just call back and cancel this appointment (which the guy on the phone said was totally fine). He also said I can check multiple stores for the tuning adapter (it is not necessary to go to my local store). You just have to be VERY CLEAR on the phone that you NEED a tuning adapter. I think I just said "My TiVo HD is UNIDIRECTIONAL DIGITAL CABLE PRODUCT (UDCP) and will not work without a tuning adapter".

Hope this helps


----------



## trailmix

kerobec said:


> Yep, I called TW and was told I'd have to get a tuning adapter. I pointed out that the letter says NOTHING specific about this, just alludes to it, and the woman didn't say anything, but she was very surprised this was the first I was hearing about this, because she says they've been sending out notices quite a bit. Whatever. Anyway, I was told I could pick up an adapter in Santa Clarita, or order on one that TWC link, but when I go to that page, there's nowhere to sign up for anything. Just a description of a tuning adapter.
> 
> ETA: my first call was to tech support, who did know exactly what I was talking about. My second call was to a general CSR, who had no idea what a tuning adapter was. He did, however, give me a MUCH closer office to go and pick up a tuning adapter at. I tried to get a direct number out of him so I could call and ask if they actually have them, but he wouldn't give me one. So, I'll go over there and try.


Why did the CSR tell you Santa Clarita? Is it possible they knew that location had tuning adapters in stock?


----------



## trailmix

OK I answered my own question. After going to two locations I was told that Santa Clarita had the tuning adapters. I picked one up from there. They gave me a Cisco tuning adapter although I have a Motorola cable card (they said they didn't have the Motorola tuning adapter). I read that usually they match companies but it shouldn't matter. They also informed me that the phone CSR had setup the weekend appointment for a $19.95 installation of a new HD DVR (completely wrong, no tuning adapter), so I canceled that immediately. I'm glad I didn't wait for that appointment. The tuning adapter is blinking green - it needs TWC authorization over the phone, but it's not clear if they'll be able to authorize it right now or not until closer to December 8, because Santa Clarita said the "codes" were not in the system yet. But I've plugged it in and attached the USB/Coax cables and all the channels work fine for now.


----------



## kevin120

trailmix said:


> OK I answered my own question. After going to two locations I was told that Santa Clarita had the tuning adapters. I picked one up from there. They gave me a Cisco tuning adapter although I have a Motorola cable card (they said they didn't have the Motorola tuning adapter). I read that usually they match companies but it shouldn't matter. They also informed me that the phone CSR had setup the weekend appointment for a $19.95 installation of a new HD DVR (completely wrong, no tuning adapter), so I canceled that immediately. I'm glad I didn't wait for that appointment. The tuning adapter is blinking green - it needs TWC authorization over the phone, but it's not clear if they'll be able to authorize it right now or not until closer to December 8, because Santa Clarita said the "codes" were not in the system yet.


the cisco tuning adapter will not work on a motorola cable system you need the motorola one.


----------



## derekcbart

I am in Los Angeles and received the SDV 12/08/2009 letter. I called the phone number and was told to go to a local TWC office to pick up a Tuning Adapter. I went there today and they said that they didn't have them, so they scheduled a Tech to come on Friday morning.

I printed out the TiVo instructions listed earlier. Thanks for posting those.

Here's hoping that everything goes okay on Friday.


----------



## trailmix

derekcbart said:


> I am in Los Angeles and received the SDV 12/08/2009 letter. I called the phone number and was told to go to a local TWC office to pick up a Tuning Adapter. I went there today and they said that they didn't have them, so they scheduled a Tech to come on Friday morning.
> 
> I printed out the TiVo instructions listed earlier. Thanks for posting those.
> 
> Here's hoping that everything goes okay on Friday.


I would call back and talk to a different technician and verify that the installation on Friday will be free and will include a tuning adapter (not an HD DVR). If you look at my latest post you'll see they were going to charge me $19.95 for an HD DVR installation (the phone CSR clearly didn't know what a tuning adapter was)


----------



## kerobec

Interesting. I will say that the very first time I called, I spoke to a woman in tech support, and she knew exactly what I was talking about, and was the one that sent me to Santa Clarita, so perhaps I'll call back tomorrow, and just go directly to tech support instead of a CSR. 

Thanks for all the info! I'm very curious to see what happens when I call tomorrow. Hmm, I don't know off the top of my head what brand my cards are. I'll have to take a look. 

Oh, also, a few hours after I got off the phone last night, when I turned on the TV with the HD TiVo, I had a new message saying that I had all these new channels, so I suspect they may have done a test while I was on the phone with them. Of course, I don't actually have those channels yet, but it did knock some of my current channels out for a little while, which was very annoying. They did come back eventually, so that's good. But I wonder if the channels I lost for a bit will be part of the SDV system, too.

ETA: ok, just got off the phone with Tech Support. Now I'm being told that my area is being "upgraded," but is NOT moving to SDV, so that's why I don't need the tuning adapter. Supposedly, I'll be getting all the new channels, and will have no problems. She said different areas of LA will be going to SDV, but not mine. We're just being upgraded. Ok, TWC. FWIW, the woman this time again knew exactly what I was talking about, and totally agreed that cablecards need a tuning adapter, and then went to ask how to get me one. When she came back, this is what she told me. So, she wasn't clueless at all.


----------



## abredt

derekcbart said:


> I am in Los Angeles and received the SDV 12/08/2009 letter. I called the phone number and was told to go to a local TWC office to pick up a Tuning Adapter. I went there today and they said that they didn't have them, so they scheduled a Tech to come on Friday morning.
> 
> I printed out the TiVo instructions listed earlier. Thanks for posting those.
> 
> Here's hoping that everything goes okay on Friday.


What instructions are you referring to?

I have not yet installed my Tuning Adapter on my TiVo-3 unit.
Instructions would be very much appreciated.

Please post how well your TA install is.

Thanks, CB


----------



## trailmix

kevin120 said:


> the cisco tuning adapter will not work on a motorola cable system you need the motorola one.


I spoke with both TiVo customer support and Time Warner Cable customer support and they have assured me that it doesn't matter. If you have a source/link for your claim that would be appreciated. I guess I'll find out for sure on December 8. In the meantime, Time Warner Cable was able to activate my tuning adapter over the phone, so it is a solid green light now.


----------



## trailmix

kerobec said:


> Interesting. I will say that the very first time I called, I spoke to a woman in tech support, and she knew exactly what I was talking about, and was the one that sent me to Santa Clarita, so perhaps I'll call back tomorrow, and just go directly to tech support instead of a CSR.
> 
> Thanks for all the info! I'm very curious to see what happens when I call tomorrow. Hmm, I don't know off the top of my head what brand my cards are. I'll have to take a look.
> 
> Oh, also, a few hours after I got off the phone last night, when I turned on the TV with the HD TiVo, I had a new message saying that I had all these new channels, so I suspect they may have done a test while I was on the phone with them. Of course, I don't actually have those channels yet, but it did knock some of my current channels out for a little while, which was very annoying. They did come back eventually, so that's good. But I wonder if the channels I lost for a bit will be part of the SDV system, too.
> 
> ETA: ok, just got off the phone with Tech Support. Now I'm being told that my area is being "upgraded," but is NOT moving to SDV, so that's why I don't need the tuning adapter. Supposedly, I'll be getting all the new channels, and will have no problems. She said different areas of LA will be going to SDV, but not mine. We're just being upgraded. Ok, TWC. FWIW, the woman this time again knew exactly what I was talking about, and totally agreed that cablecards need a tuning adapter, and then went to ask how to get me one. When she came back, this is what she told me. So, she wasn't clueless at all.


I understand, but I think she was mistaken. I guess we'll all know for sure on December 8, when we find out if we can still get that critical channel .. SHOP NBC!


----------



## trailmix

abredt said:


> What instructions are you referring to?
> 
> I have not yet installed my Tuning Adapter on my TiVo-3 unit.
> Instructions would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Please post how well your TA install is.
> 
> Thanks, CB


I think they were referring to this post
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7602704#post7602704

Read my other recent posts on this page for more details


----------



## kerobec

trailmix said:


> I understand, but I think she was mistaken. I guess we'll all know for sure on December 8, when we find out if we can still get that critical channel .. SHOP NBC!


Well, I just turned on the TV, and I have a TON more HD channels right now, coming through without any tuning adapter, so maybe it's the truth? I forgot to check for that one specific channel they mentioned in the letter, but hey, AMC HD three days after the season finale of Mad Men. Better late than never, right?

I guess the message last night on the TiVo wasn't a test, but I didn't have them then, so that's just odd. But they're there now, and I hope they stay.


----------



## trailmix

kerobec said:


> Well, I just turned on the TV, and I have a TON more HD channels right now, coming through without any tuning adapter, so maybe it's the truth? I forgot to check for that one specific channel they mentioned in the letter, but hey, AMC HD three days after the season finale of Mad Men. Better late than never, right?
> 
> I guess the message last night on the TiVo wasn't a test, but I didn't have them then, so that's just odd. But they're there now, and I hope they stay.


What channel number is AMC HD? I don't see it in my list.


----------



## kerobec

I have it on 479.


----------



## tydurden

dlfl said:


> Call TiVo support. They should mediate this. They can get NCCS, you and themselves all on the phone at the same time -- that's what they did for me.
> 
> Are your TiVo's on warranty? If they can't get you beyond this point, they should do something for you.


I'll try that.

Yes it's under "warranty". I RMA'd my last one and that's how I got into this mess.

Thanks


----------



## kevin120

trailmix said:


> I spoke with both TiVo customer support and Time Warner Cable customer support and they have assured me that it doesn't matter. If you have a source/link for your claim that would be appreciated. I guess I'll find out for sure on December 8. In the meantime, Time Warner Cable was able to activate my tuning adapter over the phone, so it is a solid green light now.


yes it does matter it only works with Power key encryption , not the mediacypher that motorola uses.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/307

. The only reason it has a green light is that it is in their system. does your tivo detect a tuning adapter? Probrably not. also the Cisco box has a different data channel than the motorola.


----------



## trailmix

kevin120 said:


> yes it does matter it only works with Power key encryption , not the mediacypher that motorola uses.
> 
> I dont need a link. The only reason it has a green light is that it is in their system. does your tivo detect a tuning adapter? Probrably not. also the Cisco box has a different data channel than the motorola.


Yes, my TiVo detects a tuning adapter. How do you suggest I get a Motorola tuning adapter?


----------



## kevin120

trailmix said:


> Yes, my TiVo detects a tuning adapter. How do you suggest I get a Motorola tuning adapter?


wait till they get them in.

also can you see if the tuning adapter is registering channels


----------



## trailmix

kevin120 said:


> wait till they get them in.
> 
> also can you see if the tuning adapter is registering channels


I am able to access every channel with the tuning adapter hooked up. However, under "Tuning Adapter" when I try to "Test Channels using CableCARD 1" it says "No channels available" - although TWC and TiVo both say that is because the SDV is not active until December 8 here.


----------



## derekcbart

Okay, the technician was just here and I have some new information.

I do not need a Tuning Adapter in my neighborhood. Yet.

The former Adelphia customers' equipment cannot receive all of the current TWC channels, so they are getting upgraded to SDV first. After the former Adelphia people are upgraded they will upgrade every other customer to SDV. For me that means that I will get upgraded to SDV at some point in 2010.

Corporate TWC has no idea who is a traditional TWC customer or a former Adelphia customer so they sent the letter out to everyone. This is what is causing all of the confusion. The techs are aware of the problem and they are not happy about Corporate TWC sending the letter out to everyone.

In 2010 every TWC customer will be upgraded to SDV, but only former Adelphia customers are getting switched over in December 2009.

I hope this helps.


----------



## trailmix

derekcbart said:


> Okay, the technician was just here and I have some new information.
> 
> I do not need a Tuning Adapter in my neighborhood. Yet.
> 
> The former Adelphia customers' equipment cannot receive all of the current TWC channels, so they are getting upgraded to SDV first. After the former Adelphia people are upgraded they will upgrade every other customer to SDV. For me that means that I will get upgraded to SDV at some point in 2010.
> 
> Corporate TWC has no idea who is a traditional TWC customer or a former Adelphia customer so they sent the letter out to everyone. This is what is causing all of the confusion. The techs are aware of the problem and they are not happy about Corporate TWC sending the letter out to everyone.
> 
> In 2010 every TWC customer will be upgraded to SDV, but only former Adelphia customers are getting switched over in December 2009.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thanks for the clarification. I believe I am in a "former Adelphia" zone so I should be switching in December then.


----------



## abredt

I'm in the West Valley area, north of LA. We got a letter from TW saying we would get SDV Nov. 12. They lied - they did it Nov. 8. I already don't get channels 3, 6, 59 (Weather Channel) so I have to connect the TA one day soon.

Get your TA so you'll be ready and don't believe the date they give you.

CB


----------



## Fishbone4u

Apparently the DFW area is getting SDV from Time Warner despite earlier denials on the board.

http://www.stockbloghub.com/2009/09/17/twc-time-warner-cable-continues-sdv-roll-out/15490

I recently got an HDTV and just had my cablecard installed in my Tivo HD. I can get many channels but ones like the Science Channel and Planet Green do not come through.

TW's CSR's has no clue what a tuning adapter but said they would put a note for the tech to bring one for my Saturday tech. appt. We'll see if that happens.

With the rollout of SDV will I eventually see more and more channels become unviewable unless I can somehow get a tuning adapter?

Any expert advice would be great!

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## kevin120

Fishbone4u said:


> Apparently the DFW area is getting SDV from Time Warner despite earlier denials on the board.
> 
> http://www.stockbloghub.com/2009/09/17/twc-time-warner-cable-continues-sdv-roll-out/15490
> 
> I recently got an HDTV and just had my cablecard installed in my Tivo HD. I can get many channels but ones like the Science Channel and Planet Green do not come through.
> 
> TW's CSR's has no clue what a tuning adapter but said they would put a note for the tech to bring one for my Saturday tech. appt. We'll see if that happens.
> 
> With the rollout of SDV will I eventually see more and more channels become unviewable unless I can somehow get a tuning adapter?
> 
> Any expert advice would be great!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris


no sdv yet. they have not even sent out notices to tivo owners saying which channels will move to sdv. So the tuning adapter is not needed for the time being. this could change at any time.

They are adding 4 more HD USA,BRAVO,CNBC,SYFY will be available to cable cards.

also they are moving 5 channels to digital only.

47 tru TV
50 Style
61 ABC Family
63 CMT
73 Oxygen

also adding 
cnbc world to 225
sleuth to 271

they are still installing the SDV system, also the regular cable boxes have not even had the guide update to support SDV.


----------



## mmcgown

Fishbone4u said:


> Apparently the DFW area is getting SDV from Time Warner despite earlier denials on the board.
> 
> With the rollout of SDV will I eventually see more and more channels become unviewable unless I can somehow get a tuning adapter?


Yes, that's exactly what to expect. Call them back and insist on talking with a supervisor, and keep doing it until they bring you a TA. They do have them.


----------



## Fishbone4u

Thanks for your input.

I cannot get channels like Planet Green, the Science Channel, and even the digital (non HD channel) Discovery Health. The only explanation that I could find is that I need a TA. Can you get these channels and you are in the Dallas area? I have a Tivo HD with a Motorola M-CARD CABLECARD.

A tech is coming out Saturday (again) and I am praying he figures out why I am not getting channels that I should.

Any idea what's going on with my system?

Thanks,

Chris



kevin120 said:


> no sdv yet. they have not even sent out notices to tivo owners saying which channels will move to sdv. So the tuning adapter is not needed for the time being. this could change at any time.
> 
> They are adding 4 more HD USA,BRAVO,CNBC,SYFY will be available to cable cards.
> 
> also they are moving 5 channels to digital only.
> 
> 47 tru TV
> 50 Style
> 61 ABC Family
> 63 CMT
> 73 Oxygen
> 
> also adding
> cnbc world to 225
> sleuth to 271
> 
> they are still installing the SDV system, also the regular cable boxes have not even had the guide update to support SDV.


----------



## Fishbone4u

I've talked more times than I can count with Time Warner, even with supervisors when I first set up my system about what I would need, how much it would cost to go HD, etc. and literally every person I talked to said a different thing! Nobody has heard of SDV or a TA and they say they don't have them or do not provide them for free.

It should be free right?

Here's a summary of my wonderful experiences with TW:
During the install the TW guy came out 10 minutes before the end of his 3 hour window last Saturday. I opened the door and he started walking in. He didn't introduce himself or tell me his name. He didn't even have a logoed T-shirt on. I then asked him if he was with Time Warner and he said yes.
He admitted he'd never installed a cable card before. In fact he didn't even know how to get it out of the protective plastic sleeve it was in&#8230;. And add a Tivo interface on top of that&#8230;he had no clue.

All he did was slide in the card and call this activation number&#8230;clearly not worth a $40 install fee. I had to show him the right cable card slot as he started to put it in the wrong one. We finally got the channels working (most of them at least) after about and hour and then he left. He didn't go up and down to make sure I got all the channels I was supposed to get. In fact he claimed I probably was getting channels I shouldn't based on what I was paying and threatened to call that in and "fix it"&#8230;presumably because I kept insisting I wasn't getting certain channels I should. Turns out I'm on the straight and narrow with TW and he had no grounds to make that claim.

He left&#8230;then I got an automated survey call. I rated him terribly and it sent me to a customer service person. They told me his supervisor would call me. He didn't..instead the TW guy showed up again, I opened the door and he walked right in&#8230;no may I came in please? He walked in and then I sarcastically said "come in"..I could tell he was mad. All he did was call the customer service number for me&#8230;which they were of no help either.

Sooo&#8230;still need to call the clowns at TW and fix my issues and complain to his supervisor.

The channel lineup they gave me and the channels that work and don't work are inconsistent with the Tiered structure they have.

Very frustrating!



mmcgown said:


> Yes, that's exactly what to expect. Call them back and insist on talking with a supervisor, and keep doing it until they bring you a TA. They do have them.


----------



## dlfl

Fishbone4u,

TWC Dallas has heard of SDV and TA's according to their website:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/dallas/site.faqs/Cable/CableCARD/Why-cant-I-view-some-channels-

Maybe you could point their personnel to that page the next time they express ignorance.


----------



## Fishbone4u

Actually last night when the customer service person (and her supervisor)said they had nothing to do with TA's I read that exact page to her and she said hang on a minute and put me on hold. 

Sad when the customer knows more than the technical support CSR.



dlfl said:


> Fishbone4u,
> 
> TWC Dallas has heard of SDV and TA's according to their website:
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/dallas/site.faqs/Cable/CableCARD/Why-cant-I-view-some-channels-
> 
> Maybe you could point their personnel to that page the next time they express ignorance.


----------



## DougJohnson

Fishbone4u said:


> Actually last night when the customer service person (and her supervisor)said they had nothing to do with TA's I read that exact page to her and she said hang on a minute and put me on hold.
> 
> Sad when the customer knows more than the technical support CSR.


I'm in Dallas. I don't think they have deployed SDV here, in spite of the web page. I certainly haven't gotten any notice of such. So it is not surprising the local support people don't know about it. -- Doug


----------



## questors

Okay...So I am a former Adelphia customer. TW "Customer Care" says I need a Tuning Adapter and I should go to a Cable Store and pick one up. The Cable Stores know nothing about this. How do I get a Tuning Adapter?


----------



## crunchymoto

I've searched and couldn't find a clear answer. Does the Tivo HD unit turn off when connected via HDMI to a Time Warner 4250HDC cable box when the TV is shut off (like the series 2)?


----------



## SCSIRAID

crunchymoto said:


> I've searched and couldn't find a clear answer. Does the Tivo HD unit turn off when connected via HDMI to a Time Warner 4250HDC cable box when the TV is shut off (like the series 2)?


There should not be any connection between a TWC Cable box and the TiVo HD. The TiVo connects to the Display and the cableco coax. The TWC Cable box goes in the closet or is used as a doorstop.


----------



## crunchymoto

SCSIRAID said:


> There should not be any connection between a TWC Cable box and the TiVo HD. The TiVo connects to the Display and the cableco coax. The TWC Cable box goes in the closet or is used as a doorstop.


Ohhhh... all new set up. It's been a while.


----------



## mmcgown

Fishbone4u said:


> Sad when the customer knows more than the technical support CSR.


Most of us in Austin TWC service area have already been there, done that last December when TWC first released the Tuning Adapters here. Now, nearly a year later, I still reach phone-support reps who are clueless about TAs.

Expect some short-term suffering and remain persistent and insistent (but polite). Then, there's the long-term suffering that will come later.....

The TA is (in my view) a hack and an unfinished product; it has continuing problems and I view it as an interim fix that will never work very well. But it is the only option for viewing SDV on a TiVoHD, as far as I know.


----------



## kevin120

Fishbone4u said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> I cannot get channels like Planet Green, the Science Channel, and even the digital (non HD channel) Discovery Health. The only explanation that I could find is that I need a TA. Can you get these channels and you are in the Dallas area? I have a Tivo HD with a Motorola M-CARD CABLECARD.
> 
> A tech is coming out Saturday (again) and I am praying he figures out why I am not getting channels that I should.
> 
> Any idea what's going on with my system?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris


can you post all the chsnnels you dont get.

it seems they dont have digital basic on your account.


----------



## Fishbone4u

The tech is coming Saturday so if he doesn't fix it I'll post the channels. I know that I do get other digital channels as well as HD channels like VERSUS, ESPN, CNN, TBS, A&E, Discovery HD, Food HD, Travel HD, Nat Geo HD...but no Disc. Science, Planet Green, or digital non-HD channel Disc. Health which all three I was looking forward to watching.

Ironically I can hit record on the channels with a black screen and the Tivo attempts to record but nothing ends up in the playlist because no program was there. I do not get a notice that there is no signal, I only get a black screen.

Since apparently Dallas does not yet have SDV channels, perhaps my Cablecard needs replaced? TW has already tried sending signals remotely without any change.

Hey does anyone know why you can't "Scan for channels" on the Tivo HD if you have a Cablecard? This would make it so much easier to filter out the channels that don't come through.



kevin120 said:


> can you post all the chsnnels you dont get.
> 
> it seems they dont have digital basic on your account.


----------



## kevin120

Fishbone4u said:


> The tech is coming Saturday so if he doesn't fix it I'll post the channels. I know that I do get other digital channels as well as HD channels like VERSUS, ESPN, CNN, TBS, A&E, Discovery HD, Food HD, Travel HD, Nat Geo HD...but no Disc. Science, Planet Green, or digital non-HD channel Disc. Health which all three I was looking forward to watching.
> 
> Ironically I can hit record on the channels with a black screen and the Tivo attempts to record but nothing ends up in the playlist because no program was there. I do not get a notice that there is no signal, I only get a black screen.
> 
> Since apparently Dallas does not yet have SDV channels, perhaps my Cablecard needs replaced? TW has already tried sending signals remotely without any change.
> 
> Hey does anyone know why you can't "Scan for channels" on the Tivo HD if you have a Cablecard? This would make it so much easier to filter out the channels that don't come through.


since you get discovery hd but not the sd version of discovey your cable card might be bad.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Fishbone4u said:


> The tech is coming Saturday so if he doesn't fix it I'll post the channels. I know that I do get other digital channels as well as HD channels like VERSUS, ESPN, CNN, TBS, A&E, Discovery HD, Food HD, Travel HD, Nat Geo HD...but no Disc. Science, Planet Green, or digital non-HD channel Disc. Health which all three I was looking forward to watching.
> 
> Ironically I can hit record on the channels with a black screen and the Tivo attempts to record but nothing ends up in the playlist because no program was there. I do not get a notice that there is no signal, I only get a black screen.
> 
> Since apparently Dallas does not yet have SDV channels, perhaps my Cablecard needs replaced? TW has already tried sending signals remotely without any change.
> 
> Hey does anyone know why you can't "Scan for channels" on the Tivo HD if you have a Cablecard? This would make it so much easier to filter out the channels that don't come through.


If the missing channels are not SDV then its likely that your account is not 'balanced' causing your cablecard to not have the proper authorizations to decrypt the missing channels. A CSR should be able to fix that and rehit you and solve this problem.

Highly unlikely that it is a bad cablecard. Your cablecard is working since you can properly decrypt the other HD channels. Much more likely that it is an issue with authorizations in the 'business system' of TWC.


----------



## spepin

God, it's times like this that make me regret changing to TWC from DirecTV when I recently moved to a new house. As others have mentioned, I get nothing but the runaround from TWC. Their CSR's know nothing, and each one I talk to gives me a different story. I've been quoted prices for things like CableCards that have been billed differently. TWC says the CSR quoted me incorrectly. In every other situation, if a business quoted a certain price or fee, they'd be legally bound to honor that quote -- not in the monopolistic world of TWC though... Oops -- they made a mistake. Too bad for me -- I get to pay the higher rate. Every service appointment that I have made has been missed -- no call from the tech, nothing. I've missed two days of work waiting for TWC and what do they do? Credit the service call -- if I complain enough. Not a bad deal for missing out on two days income.


The latest involves my call this morning about obtaining TA's for my two Tivo HDs. First, I went to my local office and requested the boxes. The CSR at the office looked at me like I was from a different planet. They had never even heard of a TA (although when I mentioned the letter, she picked up a copy of it that she had on her desk and said "this one?"). She said I'd have to call the 888 number and request one. I called this morning. First the CSR said I needed to pick one up from my local office  . When I explained that the local office was clueless, she said she could mail me one (as the letter implied as well), but that I would have to pay $4.95 for shipping (a fact which the letter conveniently omitted). Then when I complained that they were going to charge me for something the local office should be able to provide, she said she'd send a tech to deliver one. When I said I needed two, she said they can only offer one for free, and that I'd have to pay $8.50 per month for the second one  . She then put me on ignore (I mean hold), and when she came back, she tried telling me that the letter went out to everybody and only those with analog cable (does that even still exist?) and no digital boxes needed a TA. I read her the part about the Tivo HD "in conjunction with" a TA and she put me on ignore again. This time when she came back, she said I would need to pay $8.50 per month for EACH TA! 

How can TWC expect us to pay $8.50 for the TA, in addition to $4.75 for the Cable-Card each month? IF that is the case, I'll be packing up my two new Tivo HD units and returning them to Tivo! There has to be some legal ramifications to their intentions to effectively remove part of the package we're paying for and charge us an additional ransom to get it back!

Is this the same thing that others are experiencing? Are you being charged for the first, second or more TA's?

Sorry for the long rant!


----------



## dlfl

spepin said:


> God, it's times like this that make me regret changing to TWC from DirecTV when I recently moved to a new house. As others have mentioned, I get nothing but the runaround from TWC.............
> Is this the same thing that others are experiencing? .........


There are a lot of similar problems being posted re: TWC, CableCARDs and Tuning Adapters.

You can complain directly to TWC corporate headquarters here:

mailto:[email protected]

You can complain to the FCC here:

https://esupport.fcc.gov/sform2000/formF!input.action?form_page=2000F

Be advised that regarding Tuning Adapters there is no law that says cable cos. have to provide them. If they change your service, e.g., by moving channels to SDV, or adding channels in SDV, without giving your franchise authority 30 days advance notice, that is a violation, unless they arrange some way for you to receive the SDV channels (i.e., Tuning Adapters). Providing the TA's seems to be TWC's general policy but the implementation leaves a lot to be desired.

My guess is complaints to TWC will be useless and complaints to the FCC might have some effect *if enough people complain*.


----------



## Fishbone4u

All of these issues including needing extra equipment to get a Tivo HD working properly through a cable provider certainly does not bode well for Tivo's future. The Tivo HD after all only works with cable and no satellite. It's in the best interest of the cable company to squeeze out the remaining members of the TRUE ORIGINAL, greatest DVR creater ever, Tivo branded DVR.

Without FCC intervention, I just don't see how Tivo can gain any ground back. It's a losing battle it seems. THE cable companies have the upper hand.

I'd love to have back the Direct TV Tivo. Tivo told me a few months ago that they are still in talks and litigation with Direct TV and that the future of a Direct TV Tivo is still uncertain. I'm sure it will come one day. If Tivo is smart, they will pull out every stop to partner with then.

Loyalty comes at a price. My $300 Tivo HD and Dual Tuner Tivos are becoming less and less to me the amazing brilliant things they once used to be. Don't get me wrong...I love Tivo and would prefer to be a lifelong customer...but how long can I hold onto a DVR that is being forced into oblivion and whose functionality continues to be reduced more and more?



spepin said:


> God, it's times like this that make me regret changing to TWC from DirecTV when I recently moved to a new house. As others have mentioned, I get nothing but the runaround from TWC. Their CSR's know nothing, and each one I talk to gives me a different story. I've been quoted prices for things like CableCards that have been billed differently. TWC says the CSR quoted me incorrectly. In every other situation, if a business quoted a certain price or fee, they'd be legally bound to honor that quote -- not in the monopolistic world of TWC though... Oops -- they made a mistake. Too bad for me -- I get to pay the higher rate. Every service appointment that I have made has been missed -- no call from the tech, nothing. I've missed two days of work waiting for TWC and what do they do? Credit the service call -- if I complain enough. Not a bad deal for missing out on two days income.
> 
> The latest involves my call this morning about obtaining TA's for my two Tivo HDs. First, I went to my local office and requested the boxes. The CSR at the office looked at me like I was from a different planet. They had never even heard of a TA (although when I mentioned the letter, she picked up a copy of it that she had on her desk and said "this one?"). She said I'd have to call the 888 number and request one. I called this morning. First the CSR said I needed to pick one up from my local office  . When I explained that the local office was clueless, she said she could mail me one (as the letter implied as well), but that I would have to pay $4.95 for shipping (a fact which the letter conveniently omitted). Then when I complained that they were going to charge me for something the local office should be able to provide, she said she'd send a tech to deliver one. When I said I needed two, she said they can only offer one for free, and that I'd have to pay $8.50 per month for the second one  . She then put me on ignore (I mean hold), and when she came back, she tried telling me that the letter went out to everybody and only those with analog cable (does that even still exist?) and no digital boxes needed a TA. I read her the part about the Tivo HD "in conjunction with" a TA and she put me on ignore again. This time when she came back, she said I would need to pay $8.50 per month for EACH TA!
> 
> How can TWC expect us to pay $8.50 for the TA, in addition to $4.75 for the Cable-Card each month? IF that is the case, I'll be packing up my two new Tivo HD units and returning them to Tivo! There has to be some legal ramifications to their intentions to effectively remove part of the package we're paying for and charge us an additional ransom to get it back!
> 
> Is this the same thing that others are experiencing? Are you being charged for the first, second or more TA's?
> 
> Sorry for the long rant!


----------



## dlfl

As far as discussing TiVo's and the Cable Cos.' interests etc., take a look at ***this post***. Also take a look at the thread containing that post -- your complaints are not new. It's *good* to document user *experiences* but also good to be aware of general complaints that have been made -- repeatedly. Beyond a certain point, *just* complaining on this forum is of little value.

Series 3 users are only about 0.5% of digital cable users, nationally. We don't order PPV or VOD. It probably is *not *in TWC's interest to have us as customers. Rather it is in their interest for us to give up on TiVo and rent their DVR, or even just drop cable. They probably spend more money trying to provide and support CableCARDs and Tuning Adapters, than they make from our subscriptions.

Send your rants to TWC and the FCC!


----------



## Lidin

I live in Dayton, Ohio and my experiences echo alot of what I have read already on this thread. 

TW had to send a tech out 5 times to get my cable cards working properly. Thank goodness installation was free. I think I am paying somewhere around $4 a month for rent for each card.

When SDV was rolled out I was sent a TA for free. I hooked it up according to the instructions and I haven't had a problem with it. Every once in a while I will notice a HD channel that I can't get. I just reboot the tivo and it seems to fix it.

It was a major hassle working with TW initially, but I haven't seem to have had any problems in the last six months or so.


----------



## dlfl

Lidin said:


> I live in Dayton, Ohio and my experiences echo alot of what I have read already on this thread.
> 
> TW had to send a tech out 5 times to get my cable cards working properly. Thank goodness installation was free. I think I am paying somewhere around $4 a month for rent for each card.
> 
> When SDV was rolled out I was sent a TA for free. I hooked it up according to the instructions and I haven't had a problem with it. Every once in a while I will notice a HD channel that I can't get. I just reboot the tivo and it seems to fix it.
> 
> It was a major hassle working with TW initially, but I haven't seem to have had any problems in the last six months or so.


Hello fellow Daytonian! There is a thread for discussions particular to Time Warner's Southwest Ohio region, FYI.

Were you forced to take S-Cards like I was in July? Or do you have an S3 model (card slots on back of box)?

Note you usually don't have to reboot the TiVo to regain your SDV channels -- just disconnect the USB connector. If that doesn't do it, also power cycle the TA, keeping it off for at least 30 seconds. Still much quicker than rebooting the TiVo!


----------



## HolyTaco

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I'm in the same boat. I'll be having my 6th service call from TWC tomorrow morning.

November 7, 14, 17, 18, 20 so far.

Same problem you're having. Random Digital and HD channels are resulting in a black and gray MMI CableCARD screen. I can confirm it's not the card or the TiVo. I'm on card number 3 and TiVo number 2. No luck.

The techs can only do so much and it seems none of that includes getting the box working. My problem is that after 5 visits, my TiVo is still not properly paired.

I've spoken with multiple techs and I can pretty much tell you that their supervisor doesn't give a crap about TiVo and CableCARD issues. Basically it's our job to make it his problem. His name is Brad.

Keep fighting the good fight. Feel free to contact me if you'd like to join forces.



Fishbone4u said:


> The tech is coming Saturday so if he doesn't fix it I'll post the channels. I know that I do get other digital channels as well as HD channels like VERSUS, ESPN, CNN, TBS, A&E, Discovery HD, Food HD, Travel HD, Nat Geo HD...but no Disc. Science, Planet Green, or digital non-HD channel Disc. Health which all three I was looking forward to watching.
> 
> Ironically I can hit record on the channels with a black screen and the Tivo attempts to record but nothing ends up in the playlist because no program was there. I do not get a notice that there is no signal, I only get a black screen.
> 
> Since apparently Dallas does not yet have SDV channels, perhaps my Cablecard needs replaced? TW has already tried sending signals remotely without any change.
> 
> Hey does anyone know why you can't "Scan for channels" on the Tivo HD if you have a Cablecard? This would make it so much easier to filter out the channels that don't come through.


----------



## kevin120

HolyTaco said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I'm in the same boat. I'll be having my 6th service call from TWC tomorrow morning.
> 
> November 7, 14, 17, 18, 20 so far.
> 
> Same problem you're having. Random Digital and HD channels are resulting in a black and gray MMI CableCARD screen. I can confirm it's not the card or the TiVo. I'm on card number 3 and TiVo number 2. No luck.
> 
> The techs can only do so much and it seems none of that includes getting the box working. My problem is that after 5 visits, my TiVo is still not properly paired.
> 
> I've spoken with multiple techs and I can pretty much tell you that their supervisor doesn't give a crap about TiVo and CableCARD issues. Basically it's our job to make it his problem. His name is Brad.
> 
> Keep fighting the good fight. Feel free to contact me if you'd like to join forces.


can you post the exact channels that are not tunable?

they are not mapping the cable cards right if the problem is affecting more than 1 person.


----------



## HolyTaco

I can't right now but I can tell you my list of bad channels includes ESPN HD (780), FOXnewsHD, ESPN SD (34) Comedy Central, among others. Overall I'm missing probably 40-60% of my channels across the board. Those are just the ones that I've been using for spot checks during technician visits.

At one point today I was on a conference call with TiVo tech support and the Time Warner Cable Escalation Department, while a technician was in my house. Still didn't get it solved.

The problem is very clearly in the Time Warner System. What isn't clear is who has the control to fix it.

More than one tech has told me this is a very common problem around Dallas right now. They guy who showed up today (40 mins late) even went as far as to say that even coming out to do the service call would be a waste of his time and mine.

They need to make this a priority because someone out there can fix it.

In talking on speakerphone via the techs with the CableCARD people I was told that the "card is loaded into the wrong system" and they have a contact at TWC to fix that issue but he, direct quote "rarely, if ever, will answer his phone"

I've got that guy's name and number but he has yet to return my calls.

Anyone else want to try? Message me.



kevin120 said:


> can you post the exact channels that are not tunable?
> 
> they are not mapping the cable cards right if the problem is affecting more than 1 person.


----------



## bobrt6676

[/QUOTE]When I said I needed two, she said they can only offer one for free, and that I'd have to pay $8.50 per month for the second one  . She then put me on ignore (I mean hold), and when she came back, she tried telling me that the letter went out to everybody and only those with analog cable (does that even still exist?) and no digital boxes needed a TA. I read her the part about the Tivo HD "in conjunction with" a TA and she put me on ignore again. This time when she came back, she said I would need to pay $8.50 per month for EACH TA!

How can TWC expect us to pay $8.50 for the TA, in addition to $4.75 for the Cable-Card each month? IF that is the case, I'll be packing up my two new Tivo HD units and returning them to Tivo! There has to be some legal ramifications to their intentions to effectively remove part of the package we're paying for and charge us an additional ransom to get it back!

Is this the same thing that others are experiencing? Are you being charged for the first, second or more TA's?

Sorry for the long rant![/QUOTE]

Here in the Dayton, Ohio area I have 2 TA's that I picked up at the local TWC center. No charge, no monthly fee.


----------



## mhochman

Here's my expeirence, I got TW cable in the Bar Harbor Maine area (served out of Bangor) Because i bought a new house that did not have a clear line of sight for my DirecTV. They gave me a crappy Motorola DVR that i hated, So i bought a new Series 3 Tivo. When i called TW to get it set up, i was informed that i could only get a cable card if i had a specific serial number, which i did not have. when i informed them that Tivo says the S3 will work with any CableCard made in the USA, the guy "Checked with his Tech" and was informed that it would not work with my Tivo. When in formed him that according to the FCC's website, they were required to provide a CableCard for my tivo, he asked when he should have the tech there to install it.

3 days later, Tech shows up with two S cards.. and spends the next 3 hours trying to pair the cards, finally he gives up in disgust when he is unable to get the cards to work.. 20 minutes after he stops frigging with the cards and has left, they mysteriously start working...

They have been working fine for the past 9 months... until 2 weeks ago, when i lost most of my HD channles, i signed up for a Tuning Adapter months ago, but never got one, so i call support, and inform them then i've lost my channels, he tries sending me a hit, no dice, sends me to tier 3 tech support, the guy i talk to is very nice, but knows nothing about SDV bring rolled out in my area, first he says it is, then it isn't, that he can just send me a tuning adapter, then that he can't, and has to have a tech come out... so i schedule an appointment for today... The installer shows up (a very nice young woman) with guess what... No tuning adapter. no M cards, her work order just says "Customer can't get HD" says nothing about SDV, nothing about the 20 minute conversation that i had with the tier 3 tech about it being an SDV problem... So she says that she is going to be heading back to the office later, and can come back out with the tuning adapter and an M card.... time passes....

She comes back, tuning adapter in hand, goes took it up and "Has never seen a setup like mine" i have a splitter running to the motorola box, and to my tivo s3, not a very complex setup. she doesnt' want to install the M card because of all the trouble we had with the S cards, she gets the tuning adapter installed.... and it wont' sync up to TimeWarner... several calls back and forth with the office and... we have to install the M card... 

She gets the M card installed, paired up and... No Sync with the tuning adapter...

"Oh, sometimes they take a while to sync" well here we are 3 hours later.. and no sync. she said that if it has not synced by monday, call the office and they will send a tech with a new tuning adapter...

Ugh...


----------



## dlfl

You could complain to TWC corporate and the FCC using the links given in post #4491 of this thread. Frankly I don't think such complaints will do much, but you don't know unless you try.

Also, call TiVo support and after letting them try whatever they want, ask if they can connect to the TWC National Cable Card Support Group. This can be done outside normal business hours. The NCCS people really understand CableCARDs and TA's and they can communicate with your local TWC office to help them do the right things.

It seems absolutely ridiculous that so many TWC customer interface people don't even know whether their service area is using SDV and Tuning Adapters -- until you realize that only TiVo users ever care about this and they are only about 0.5% of digital cable subscribers.


----------



## kevin120

mhochman said:


> Here's my expeirence, I got TW cable in the Bar Harbor Maine area (served out of Bangor) Because i bought a new house that did not have a clear line of sight for my DirecTV. They gave me a crappy Motorola DVR that i hated, So i bought a new Series 3 Tivo. When i called TW to get it set up, i was informed that i could only get a cable card if i had a specific serial number, which i did not have. when i informed them that Tivo says the S3 will work with any CableCard made in the USA, the guy "Checked with his Tech" and was informed that it would not work with my Tivo. When in formed him that according to the FCC's website, they were required to provide a CableCard for my tivo, he asked when he should have the tech there to install it.
> 
> 3 days later, Tech shows up with two S cards.. and spends the next 3 hours trying to pair the cards, finally he gives up in disgust when he is unable to get the cards to work.. 20 minutes after he stops frigging with the cards and has left, they mysteriously start working...
> 
> They have been working fine for the past 9 months... until 2 weeks ago, when i lost most of my HD channles, i signed up for a Tuning Adapter months ago, but never got one, so i call support, and inform them then i've lost my channels, he tries sending me a hit, no dice, sends me to tier 3 tech support, the guy i talk to is very nice, but knows nothing about SDV bring rolled out in my area, first he says it is, then it isn't, that he can just send me a tuning adapter, then that he can't, and has to have a tech come out... so i schedule an appointment for today... The installer shows up (a very nice young woman) with guess what... No tuning adapter. no M cards, her work order just says "Customer can't get HD" says nothing about SDV, nothing about the 20 minute conversation that i had with the tier 3 tech about it being an SDV problem... So she says that she is going to be heading back to the office later, and can come back out with the tuning adapter and an M card.... time passes....
> 
> She comes back, tuning adapter in hand, goes took it up and "Has never seen a setup like mine" i have a splitter running to the motorola box, and to my tivo s3, not a very complex setup. she doesnt' want to install the M card because of all the trouble we had with the S cards, she gets the tuning adapter installed.... and it wont' sync up to TimeWarner... several calls back and forth with the office and... we have to install the M card...
> 
> She gets the M card installed, paired up and... No Sync with the tuning adapter...
> 
> "Oh, sometimes they take a while to sync" well here we are 3 hours later.. and no sync. she said that if it has not synced by monday, call the office and they will send a tech with a new tuning adapter...
> 
> Ugh...


did they try to install a MTR700 or a STA1250. If it was the second one it was no wonder that it did not work they only work on cisco cable systems not motorola cable systems.


----------



## mhochman

It's an MTR700, Which funnily enough looks almost exactly like Motorola's old Vonage adapter. almost the same identical case, two Coax on the back instead of two RJ11's and amber/red lights on the front instead of Green/Red.

Either way, Still no Sync... So I guess I'll have to call TW on Monday. Everyone i talk to there continues to say "Well we're all very new at this digital stuff" but I don't find that a valid excuse, they should have made sure everyone was familiar before the switch.

Right now i'm no worse off than i was before, i get all my locals in HD, i'm just missing a dozen or so channels, which i do get on my TW box. But i'd like to actually get what i'm paying for on both boxes.


----------



## kevin120

mhochman said:


> It's an MTR700, Which funnily enough looks almost exactly like Motorola's old Vonage adapter. almost the same identical case, two Coax on the back instead of two RJ11's and amber/red lights on the front instead of Green/Red.
> 
> Either way, Still no Sync... So I guess I'll have to call TW on Monday. Everyone i talk to there continues to say "Well we're all very new at this digital stuff" but I don't find that a valid excuse, they should have made sure everyone was familiar before the switch.
> 
> Right now i'm no worse off than i was before, i get all my locals in HD, i'm just missing a dozen or so channels, which i do get on my TW box. But i'd like to actually get what i'm paying for on both boxes.


actually the MTR700 uses the same case as the DCT700.


----------



## tydurden

Is this my problem "Channel List Received: No"?

I am having a technician come out today for the 10-12 time (I have lost count) and am looking for troubleshooting ideas to help him out.

Background:
The harddrive in my original TivoHD went bad so I had to get a replacement. Ever since it has been replaced TWC has been unable to get my new Tivo to work using their cable cards. 

TWC tried at least 10 different cards as well as two different types M and S. We even swapped out the Tivo again to make sure it was not the tivo.

Both TWC and Tivo have gone through all the cable card screens and say that everything looks perfect.

But the Tivo will just sit at aquiring channel information and never pickup any channels.


----------



## SCSIRAID

tydurden said:


> Is this my problem "Channel List Received: No"?
> 
> I am having a technician come out today for the 10-12 time (I have lost count) and am looking for troubleshooting ideas to help him out.
> 
> Background:
> The harddrive in my original TivoHD went bad so I had to get a replacement. Ever since it has been replaced TWC has been unable to get my new Tivo to work using their cable cards.
> 
> TWC tried at least 10 different cards as well as two different types M and S. We even swapped out the Tivo again to make sure it was not the tivo.
> 
> Both TWC and Tivo have gone through all the cable card screens and say that everything looks perfect.
> 
> But the Tivo will just sit at aquiring channel information and never pickup any channels.


That is a problem.... yes...


----------



## tydurden

SCSIRAID said:


> That is a problem.... yes...


TWC and TIVO both agree that the Cable card is paired and activated properly (Val:V) but the tivo will not "download" the channel list. Any ideas to resolve?


----------



## SCSIRAID

tydurden said:


> TWC and TIVO both agree that the Cable card is paired and activated properly (Val:V) but the tivo will not "download" the channel list. Any ideas to resolve?


Can you get into TA Diags? What is the FDC signal level from TA Diags?

At the very bottom of DVR Diags... Does it say TA is Operational? Status is Ready? but channel list received is NO?

Have you tried another USB cable? Perhaps plug the USB cable into the other TiVo USB port?


----------



## tydurden

SCSIRAID said:


> Can you get into TA Diags? What is the FDC signal level from TA Diags?
> 
> At the very bottom of DVR Diags... Does it say TA is Operational? Status is Ready? but channel list received is NO?
> 
> Have you tried another USB cable? Perhaps plug the USB cable into the other TiVo USB port?


I don't have a TA. I verified with the local office that I do not need one.


----------



## SCSIRAID

tydurden said:


> I don't have a TA. I verified with the local office that I do not need one.


Ahhh... I missed that. So in this case, the channel map is coming from the cablecards... In DVR Diags.. what is the OOB SNR? Is OOB Signal Lock = YES?


----------



## tydurden

SCSIRAID said:


> Ahhh... I missed that. So in this case, the channel map is coming from the cablecards... In DVR Diags.. what is the OOB SNR? Is OOB Signal Lock = YES?


I am not if front of my TIVO right now. But my SNR was 26 and I am not sure what the OOB Signal Lock was.


----------



## tydurden

SCSIRAID said:


> Ahhh... I missed that. So in this case, the channel map is coming from the cablecards... In DVR Diags.. what is the OOB SNR? Is OOB Signal Lock = YES?


OOB SNR 25dB
OOB Signal Lock is Yes

What does that mean?


----------



## SCSIRAID

tydurden said:


> OOB SNR 25dB
> OOB Signal Lock is Yes
> 
> What does that mean?


It means that your TiVo can 'hear' the hub just fine...

Just so I understand... you have had two TiVo's and neither can get a channel map? I cant believe you have two bad TiVo's... On the other hand, do you have a TWC digital box that works ok? do you have a cablecard TV you could try? Are their any other TiVo's in your neighborhood? You might ask your local TWC folks if they have a TiVo they could try on your line (our local guys have TiVo's).


----------



## tydurden

SCSIRAID said:


> It means that your TiVo can 'hear' the hub just fine...
> 
> Just so I understand... you have had two TiVo's and neither can get a channel map? I cant believe you have two bad TiVo's... On the other hand, do you have a TWC digital box that works ok? do you have a cablecard TV you could try? Are their any other TiVo's in your neighborhood? You might ask your local TWC folks if they have a TiVo they could try on your line (our local guys have TiVo's).


I have tried two different Tivo's and neither can get a channel map. I used to have a TivoHD that worked on this line but I had to return it (bad harddrive).

I am thinking their is something wrong with my account.

One thing I notice is that in the Network Setup screen the VCTID shows "11". But in the DVR diagnotics screen VCTID is "-".


----------



## rassi

Ok, we have had a TiVoHD for about 5 months now, and at least once a month the Tuning Adapter loses it's "lock" and the green light on the front starts flashing. We then can no longer get the channels that require the TA to tune them in. Each time I have called Time Warner support and every time they have had to send someone out to the house to fix the problem. I ask the technician every time what he does to fix it, and they can never tell me anything straight.

A - Why does this keep happening?

B - Is there a way to resolve this issue without having to have a TW tech come out to the house??? 

We have a Cisco STA1520 TA....


----------



## dlfl

rassi said:


> Ok, we have had a TiVoHD for about 5 months now, and at least once a month the Tuning Adapter loses it's "lock" and the green light on the front starts flashing. We then can no longer get the channels that require the TA to tune them in. Each time I have called Time Warner support and every time they have had to send someone out to the house to fix the problem. I ask the technician every time what he does to fix it, and they can never tell me anything straight.
> 
> A - Why does this keep happening?
> 
> B - Is there a way to resolve this issue without having to have a TW tech come out to the house???
> 
> We have a Cisco STA1520 TA....


This kind of thing is pretty common -- probably more than one way it can happen but unlikely anyone can tell you.

When TWC gives up and wants to schedule a truck roll, ask them to be connected to the TWC National Cable Card Support desk. If they won't do this just allow them to schedule it.

Then call TiVo support and after they go through their questions etc., ask them to connect you to the TWC NCCS desk. If they can, your problem will probably be solved in a few minutes. I've done this and it was late on a Thursday evening. (Then cancel the truck roll.)

Also see this post and monitor the TWC Tuning Adapter thread it is in.


----------



## mmcgown

rassi said:


> A - Why does this keep happening?
> 
> B - Is there a way to resolve this issue without having to have a TW tech come out to the house???
> 
> We have a Cisco STA1520 TA....


In my case, the problem was low signal strength. The TA seems highly susceptible to signal strength issues. To fix my problem, TWC replaced the cable from the telephone pole to the house, and then tweaked an existing signal amplifier in the attic by disconnecting cable-runs to rooms which had no TV or internet service. After this was done and the signal was checked with a meter at the cable outlet feeding the TA, the level had gone up several (points or db or whatever unit is used), and I've not had much of a problem since.

Unfortunately, there are not a lot of tech guys at TWC who understand how the TA works, and they don't seem to think of this.


----------



## rassi

mmcgown said:


> In my case, the problem was low signal strength. The TA seems highly susceptible to signal strength issues. To fix my problem, TWC replaced the cable from the telephone pole to the house, and then tweaked an existing signal amplifier in the attic by disconnecting cable-runs to rooms which had no TV or internet service. After this was done and the signal was checked with a meter at the cable outlet feeding the TA, the level had gone up several (points or db or whatever unit is used), and I've not had much of a problem since.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are not a lot of tech guys at TWC who understand how the TA works, and they don't seem to think of this.


Not sure if this would apply in our case. We've essentially already had the house re-wired from the pole to every outlet in the home. When we moved in this summer, the cable was old and in horrible shape. In the course of 8 technician visits to get everything working (yes, it took 8 visits to get it all fixed) they rewired every segment from the pole to each room (2) where there is a cable outlet.


----------



## JimWall

I have had this problem several times. Each time I unplug and power off/on TA and also reboot TIVO which did not resolve problem. 
Then I call TWC and it gets fixed on the phone without a truck roll. 
The support person on the phone sends a hit to the TA. The TA seems to freeze and the hit causes some kind of reset that powering TA off and on does not do. 
If hit doesn't work then unplug the power for 10 seconds and then plug it back in. 
After serveral minutes you will get the acquiring channels screen and it is working. The last time the person on the phone was too impatient and I had to tell him to wait, after the hit, until I powered it off and on before doing a truck roll. Fortunately it started working fine.


----------



## rassi

Ok, I followed the link regarding different blink sequences for my TA, but was unable to accomplish anything on my own. So I called TW and requested someone who was knowledgable regarding TAs and HDTiVos. The rep stated they'd just had training on it, and asked me to wait so he could get his training materials. 

When he returned we discussed the problem and he researched for a bit, then he told me he performed the following:

- Addressable
- Pair Host
- Refresh

He said these were sent to the cablecard.

This "reset" the TA and I now had a steady green light on the TA, instead of the constant blinking. However, looking in the TiVo status screens, it told me there was no TA connected. I did the USB disconnect and reconnect sequence, and that made the TiVo recognize it had a TA connected. It downloaded the channel lineup, and I was back in business.


----------



## dlfl

I also had a TWC local CSR fix my TA (without involving the national cable card help desk) two days ago, see **here** for details. In my case she did it instantly without consulting any docs. I suspect the national help desk got tired of being swamped by TA problems and inititated some training.

Please post your locations, if they aren't in your profile.


----------



## MustHaveTivo

Anyone in former Adelphia portions of the LA area actually get a TA yet? If so, how?


----------



## Traal

I had my CableCard installed today (northern San Diego county near Rancho Bernardo). The phone rep I scheduled with could only guarantee a single-stream card (apparently the installers have multi-stream cards on hand anyway because they work better in TiVos than other cards), and never mentioned the tuning adapter which is practically mandatory yet scarce enough that the installers don't always have them on hand, so my installer had to phone in for one. Installation took an hour and a half, with one glitch that got resolved (the card didn't register on the first try). The installer (Israel) really knew his stuff.


----------



## bpr8064

I am looking at buying a new TIVO HD DVR instead of my cable, but I want to know what type of cable service, if any, do I need to keep once I get the box and the 2 CABLECards. Can anyone help me with this? I was hoping that I could cancel my cable all together except for the CABLECard fees but I wanted to make sure before I dropped $300 on a new TIVO. I am in the Raleigh/Durham NC Area. Thanks.


----------



## rover1

A couple of weeks ago TWC added 8 HD channels to the lineup....the next day they added 1 more and a couple of days later they added one more. The problem is that the original 8 adds will not tune for me at all. I get a plain gray screen. No Temp unavailable or any notices....just the gray screen. The channel added the next day works fine and the last add works just fine. I have called Oceanic and the very nice gentleman went through several steps (from the manual) about rebooting the Tivo and rebooting the TA---which I had already tried before I called. He checked a couple of things with the tech folks while I was on hold but nothing worked. I have a truck roll on 15DEC--the first available date since right after T-giving. I have sent email to TWC support and they have (slowly) been working on a fix. Today I get the notice that a new hit has been sent to both cable card and TA and for me to try the reboots again---still nothing. I told them that it is almost as if the TA is not aware that I am supposed to get those 8 channels. Any suggestions? I am off island for a week starting Sunday so that gives them a few days to maybe come up with a solution--short of the truck roll on the 15th. TIA for any help.
Bill


----------



## dlfl

bpr8064 said:


> I am looking at buying a new TIVO HD DVR instead of my cable, but I want to know what type of cable service, if any, do I need to keep once I get the box and the 2 CABLECards. Can anyone help me with this? I was hoping that I could cancel my cable all together except for the CABLECard fees but I wanted to make sure before I dropped $300 on a new TIVO. I am in the Raleigh/Durham NC Area. Thanks.


 Without cable service, you can only receive signals by antenna -- is that what you want to do? The TiVo subscription service only provides Guide Data, not the actual video feeds, but you must subscribe or your TiVo will be a brick. The CableCARD is only necessary if you have digital cable service. Also, you should try to get one m-card instead of 2 s-cards.

See this sticky thread for good info on the THD.


----------



## iggygirl6

We subscribe to TWC in Maine. After we bought an HD TV, my husband and I purchased a TiVo HD as an upgrade to the TiVo we have, so that we could get HD channels through the TiVo. When I found out that we would need to get cablecards and a tuning adapter because SDV is being used in our area, I called TWC tech support to get some more information. When I asked the tech support person about using cablecards with the TiVo and the tuning adapter, I was informed that even with the tuning adapter, we would not be able to get a good portion of the HD channels available through TWC, such as Discovery HD, Science Channel HD, Syfy HD, etc., only the local HD channels.

Given this information, we sadly returned our TiVo HD and got the TWC DVR. I was informed by the person at the TWC office where I picked up the DVR, that it would be able to do all of the things that TiVo could do. WRONG! We cannot stand the TWC interface, and as you all probably know, we cannot do half of the things that we could do with TiVo. We loved our TiVo and we hate the TWC DVR.

I'm wondering if anyone else on here from Maine has dealt with this issue, and if there was a work-around so that we could use the TiVo and still get all of the HD channels? Should we get the cablecards and tuner and take our chances? For those of you in Maine that are using your TiVo with cablecards and the tuning adapter, what HD channels are you able to get? I thought that the tuning adapter was supposed to allow a TiVo with cablecards to pick up all of the channels in SDV, so I don't know why TWC says that with cablecards plus the tuning adapter, that we won't be able to receive certain HD channels. 

I would greatly appreciate any help/advice/suggestions you can give me, so that we can go back to our TiVo and get rid of the TWC DVR, if that is possible, or are we stuck with the DVR until a TiVo with Tru2way technology is available? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Grumock

iggygirl6 said:


> We subscribe to TWC in Maine. After we bought an HD TV, my husband and I purchased a TiVo HD as an upgrade to the TiVo we have, so that we could get HD channels through the TiVo. When I found out that we would need to get cablecards and a tuning adapter because SDV is being used in our area, I called TWC tech support to get some more information. When I asked the tech support person about using cablecards with the TiVo and the tuning adapter, I was informed that even with the tuning adapter, we would not be able to get a good portion of the HD channels available through TWC, such as Discovery HD, Science Channel HD, Syfy HD, etc., only the local HD channels.
> 
> Given this information, we sadly returned our TiVo HD and got the TWC DVR. I was informed by the person at the TWC office where I picked up the DVR, that it would be able to do all of the things that TiVo could do. WRONG! We cannot stand the TWC interface, and as you all probably know, we cannot do half of the things that we could do with TiVo. We loved our TiVo and we hate the TWC DVR.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else on here from Maine has dealt with this issue, and if there was a work-around so that we could use the TiVo and still get all of the HD channels? Should we get the cablecards and tuner and take our chances? For those of you in Maine that are using your TiVo with cablecards and the tuning adapter, what HD channels are you able to get? I thought that the tuning adapter was supposed to allow a TiVo with cablecards to pick up all of the channels in SDV, so I don't know why TWC says that with cablecards plus the tuning adapter, that we won't be able to receive certain HD channels.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any help/advice/suggestions you can give me, so that we can go back to our TiVo and get rid of the TWC DVR, if that is possible, or are we stuck with the DVR until a TiVo with Tru2way technology is available? Thanks in advance for your help.


Well I can tell you that the rep you talked to was dead wrong also about receiving those channels. As long as you have the tuning Adapter you will receive all the channels in the lineup other then On Demand or pay per view.


----------



## mmcgown

Iggygirl6:

You were misinformed by TWC. This is a common problem: TWC personnel either haven't been trained properly or, perhaps, simply don't want to tell you the truth.

A TiVo HD equipped with a properly installed Tuning Adapter and either two cablecards or one M-card will receive all the HD channels TWC offers in your area.

Call them back and insist on getting the TA and card(s). An M-card is preferable to two cablecards but either will work. Insist politely on speaking with a supervisor, and then a higher supervisor, until you get to talk to someone who agrees with you that the correct installation will make your TiVo HD perform as you expect.

Even after the equipment is installed, expect occasional glitches--channels that won't tune in on the first try, but will work on a second attempt--but overall, this setup performs reasonably well.

I've had this setup for a year and, with the above limitation, my TiVoHD receives all the channels TWC broadcasts, except for On-Demand channels and pay-per-view stations. Be patient and persistent. TWC seems to discourage customers but if you are firm, you will get what you need.


----------



## dlfl

Grumock said:


> Well I can tell you that the rep you talked to was dead wrong also about receiving those channels. As long as you have the tuning Adapter you will receive all the channels in the lineup other then On Demand or pay per view.


Isn't TWC Maine using Motorola Tuning Adapters? Which points out that each TWC region can be different in the delivery system technology they use, since most TWC regions use Cisco TA's AFAIK.

Are the moto TA's actually available? At least they do seem to maintain a nation-wide consistency in the spotty knowledge of their CSRs. 

One can only hope they will do better with the TA rollouts in Maine than they have in several other TWC regions. I wouldn't hold my breath on that.


----------



## Shmooh

bpr8064 said:


> I am looking at buying a new TIVO HD DVR instead of my cable, but I want to know what type of cable service, if any, do I need to keep once I get the box and the 2 CABLECards. Can anyone help me with this? I was hoping that I could cancel my cable all together except for the CABLECard fees but I wanted to make sure before I dropped $300 on a new TIVO. I am in the Raleigh/Durham NC Area. Thanks.


I'm in Cary (Raleigh area, for those who don't know). They definitely support M-cards here - you don't need 2 S-Cards.

However, as dlfl said, I think you're a bit confused about how cable cards work. (No worries - gotta start somewhere. ) The thread he posted is a great source of info.

In short, CableCards are just a mechanism to decrypt the signals coming from the cable company. You still have to buy all the same stuff every month to get the same channels. All the CableCard does is allow you to not rent the cable box (and remote) from Time Warner Cable.

Incidentally, you'll also need a Tuning Adapter to get the Switched Digital Video channels (most of the HD channels and many of the less-watched regular SD channels). The Tuning Adpater is free (for now), and is a box that will sit between your Tivo and the cable jack on the wall.

You may want to check out the Carolina's Tuning Adapter thread for more info on this. It's a bit frustrating since the tech is pretty new and doesn't work flawlessly yet. Link is here.

Lastly, you'll need to buy the Tivo (a couple hundred dollars), plus pay for Tivo service to get guide data (and so the Tivo will work at all). $13/month, $130/year, $300 for 3 years, or $400 for lifetime of the box. (I think those are the rates, anyway.)

Tivos and CableCards aren't really a good way to save money (which is what I think you're looking for?). At best, you'll probably break even after 3 years or so (if you get a lifetime subscription for the Tivo). The Tivo is really about avoiding Time Warner's crappy DVR and getting some additional services like Netflix streaming, ability to expand your storage capacity, wishlist guide searches, better overall experience, etc. My opinion.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> Isn't TWC Maine using Motorola Tuning Adapters? Which points out that each TWC region can be different in the delivery system technology they use, since most TWC regions use Cisco TA's AFAIK.
> 
> Are the moto TA's actually available? At least they do seem to maintain a nation-wide consistency in the spotty knowledge of their CSRs.
> 
> One can only hope they will do better with the TA rollouts in Maine than they have in several other TWC regions. I wouldn't hold my breath on that.


as far as I understand not all of that area is Moto though. I think some are what they call an "overlay" system where they use both, but not 100% sure since I dont live up there.


----------



## Grumock

mmcgown said:


> Iggygirl6:
> 
> You were misinformed by TWC. This is a common problem: TWC personnel either haven't been trained properly or, perhaps, simply don't want to tell you the truth.


Honestly, I think it's more a lack of exposure issue, then an actual malicious attempt to sink cable cards. Not sure but I heard someone on here say that cable card subs only make up a small % of total revenue for some of the cable companies. Now if you think about it, ask the next tech that comes out to your house how many times does he deal with cable cards on an annual basis? Unless he is the lead tech on these issues I bet the answer is pretty low.


----------



## LockRob

Grumock said:


> Honestly, I think it's more a lack of exposure issue, then an actual malicious attempt to sink cable cards. Not sure but I heard someone on here say that cable card subs only make up a small % of total revenue for some of the cable companies. Now if you think about it, ask the next tech that comes out to your house how many times does he deal with cable cards on an annual basis? Unless he is the lead tech on these issues I bet the answer is pretty low.


My experience with a new Tivo install was that the first two techs out, talked freely about how they had no training in installing either cable-cards OR tuning adaptors, and about how they were scared of the devices, and about how they never worked the first time.
I don't know, but the third installer clearly DID know what he was doing and solved all the problems within 10 minutes.
Well, not all...I still don't have a solution for the TWcable policy of copy protecting almost ALL the channels so that tivo desktop is virtually useless.
Oh well...


----------



## TracerBullet

Anyone else in Queens or Brooklyn having trouble after last week's outage? I have to say I am getting really fed up with the cablecards losing random HD channels for weeks after any little hiccup in service.


----------



## IsItLive

Tracer, I am seeing problems with missing channels again here in Manhattan after a long streak of problem free service. It is quite frustrating to turn on my TV in the morning to catch a weather forecast and being greeted with a gray screen that says "Channel Unavailable" and wonder what shows didn't get recorded the night before. I feel pretty powerless and wish there was another option. Abandoning cable and Tivo altogether and getting my entertainment from Netflix and Hulu is starting to look like a real possibility.


----------



## dlfl

Grumock said:


> Honestly, I think it's more a lack of exposure issue, then an actual malicious attempt to sink cable cards. Not sure but I heard someone on here say that cable card subs only make up a small % of total revenue for some of the cable companies. Now if you think about it, ask the next tech that comes out to your house how many times does he deal with cable cards on an annual basis? Unless he is the lead tech on these issues I bet the answer is pretty low.


I'm the "someone" who said only about 0.5% of digital cable subscribers are TiVo users. The thread where these numbers are discussed is **here**. I think defining "malicious" behavior is a gray area. I picture a TWC high level meeting where cable cards, tuning adapters and TiVo's were discussed and it became apparent to all present that these items are losers and nuisances from a TWC business perspective. Perhaps no explicit policy was generated to "sabotage" them but can you really expect support and training for these items to get much management priority after such a meeting? Do you picture a lower level manager being called on the carpet to explain why he/she isn't providing better support and training for these items?


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> I'm the "someone" who said only about 0.5% of digital cable subscribers are TiVo users. The thread where these numbers are discussed is **here**. I think defining "malicious" behavior is a gray area. I picture a TWC high level meeting where cable cards, tuning adapters and TiVo's were discussed and it became apparent to all present that these items are losers and nuisances from a TWC business perspective. Perhaps no explicit policy was generated to "sabotage" them but can you really expect support and training for these items to get much management priority after such a meeting? Do you picture a lower level manager being called on the carpet to explain why he/she isn't providing better support and training for these items?


I believe the 'calling on the carpet' would likely come from Customer Care management when they are exceeding their 'service cost estimate' (as we call it) for them. However, if it is all riding under the cost radar, then nobody would likely notice.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> I'm the "someone" who said only about 0.5% of digital cable subscribers are TiVo users. The thread where these numbers are discussed is **here**. I think defining "malicious" behavior is a gray area. I picture a TWC high level meeting where cable cards, tuning adapters and TiVo's were discussed and it became apparent to all present that these items are losers and nuisances from a TWC business perspective. Perhaps no explicit policy was generated to "sabotage" them but can you really expect support and training for these items to get much management priority after such a meeting? Do you picture a lower level manager being called on the carpet to explain why he/she isn't providing better support and training for these items?


I think so yes. TWC created the Cable Card Support desk for a reason & they pay those people to do that job. Now I believe that some of it has to do with the many complaints to the FCC, but that is another subject.

To just throw out a blanket comment saying that none of them care & that it is a conspiracy against Cable Card Customers is a bit paranoid. just because we do not get, what we perceive to be the level of attention that WE think we deserve, does not mean that we were all written off as just big PITAs.

If they were just writing us off, then I would not expect TWC, Comcast, COX, or any of the others to be even trying to support 3rd party users. I know that my experience with the Cable Card Support Desk, they all "Seem" to be very versed in the 3rd party equipment. That indicates to me that at least they are keeping them current on these devises. They have all worked with me on all three of my Cable Card devises. TIVO/MOXI/& ATI Tuner.

Because we at least saw an effort by one cable company, I "ASSUME" that we are at least valued enough to them to pay some attention.


----------



## dlfl

Grumock said:


> I think so yes. TWC created the Cable Card Support desk for a reason & they pay those people to do that job. Now I believe that some of it has to do with the many complaints to the FCC, but that is another subject.
> 
> To just throw out a blanket comment saying that none of them care & that it is a conspiracy against Cable Card Customers is a bit paranoid. just because we do not get, what we perceive to be the level of attention that WE think we deserve, does not mean that we were all written off as just big PITAs.
> .......


Whoa! That appears to be a reply to me (since you quoted me) and that's way exaggerated compared to what I said. All I said is I don't believe we get very high priority from TWC, and I gave the reasons I think that might be.

The National Cable Card Help Desk is a good thing, and thank goodness for it. Twice now it has saved me having a truck roll to get my TA going again. That happened because my local TWC CSR's were *not even aware *of the NCCS desk's existence -- one insisted it didn't exist even after I insisted it did -- and this was all within the last two months. (I had to go thru TiVo support to get to the NCCS desk.) This is poorly trained CSR's which seems like a pretty good example of management not putting priority on TiVo-related service items.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> All I said is I don't believe we get very high priority from TWC, and I gave the reasons I think that might be.


I would never dispute that fact. I only think that, to believe they are intentionally trying to sink a product is a bit over the top.

As for CSR training I go back to what I have said before. Lack of Exposure is a huge issue. I Also think that in your case for the last two months, I would have demanded to speak to that CSR reps Supervisor.


----------



## dlfl

Grumock said:


> I would never dispute that fact. I only think that, to believe they are intentionally trying to sink a product is a bit over the top.
> 
> As for CSR training I go back to what I have said before. Lack of Exposure is a huge issue. I Also think that in your case for the last two months, I would have demanded to speak to that CSR reps Supervisor.


Just need to clarify I've never said I was convinced they are "intentionally trying to sink" TiVo. I think that is unlikely although not impossible.

Regarding CSR training, making CSR's aware of the NCCS Desk for TiVo customers (putting it in the "script" ?) is a simple thing that doesn't depend on "exposure" but rather on managment giving more priority to TiVo problems.

The CSR who insisted there was no NCCS Desk did check with "the two lead people on duty" and they backed her up. The NCCS Desk person I talked to on that occasion said she sent email out to make sure all the local CSR's were made aware of the NCCS Desk. A couple of days later another person from my region had the same TA problem, which the CSR could not fix, and he was also told the NCCS Desk did not exist! Creating a NCCS Desk manned by 5 people then not making CSR's aware of it isn't just *low management priority*, it's *bad management*, effectively wasting what they're spending on the help desk.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> The CSR who insisted there was no NCCS Desk did check with "the two lead people on duty" and they backed her up. The NCCS Desk person I talked to on that occasion said she sent email out to make sure all the local CSR's were made aware of the NCCS Desk. A couple of days later another person from my region had the same TA problem, which the CSR could not fix, and he was also told the NCCS Desk did not exist! Creating a NCCS Desk manned by 5 people then not making CSR's aware of it isn't just *low management priority*, it's *bad management*, effectively wasting what they're spending on the help desk.


*That is horrible & unacceptable!!! * I have never had such an issue & am sorry that so many people on here have to deal with incompetence like that. I am just astounded that the LEADS told you the same thing.

Just remember they are not Just for TIVO users. Still wonder if all those CSRs did know about it, how they would be quick to hear the word cable card & cold xfer you to the CCSD. I imagine that there would be a very long hold time at that point. What i was told is that yes there may be 5 total on that desk now, but that normally only two are on there. That fact in itself seems flawed too


----------



## bobrt6676

dlfl said:


> Just need to clarify I've never said I was convinced they are "intentionally trying to sink" TiVo. I think that is unlikely although not impossible.
> 
> Regarding CSR training, making CSR's aware of the NCCS Desk for TiVo customers (putting it in the "script" ?) is a simple thing that doesn't depend on "exposure" but rather on managment giving more priority to TiVo problems.
> 
> The CSR who insisted there was no NCCS Desk did check with "the two lead people on duty" and they backed her up. The NCCS Desk person I talked to on that occasion said she sent email out to make sure all the local CSR's were made aware of the NCCS Desk. A couple of days later another person from my region had the same TA problem, which the CSR could not fix, and he was also told the NCCS Desk did not exist! Creating a NCCS Desk manned by 5 people then not making CSR's aware of it isn't just *low management priority*, it's *bad management*, effectively wasting what they're spending on the help desk.


Sunday morning I called TW local support and stated I had a TA issue. She said she was not familiar with the TA's but she could transfer me. After 10 min on hold someone answered from the NCCS desk. Gave my TA the proper "HIT" and I had all channels again. Total Time 38 minutes.


----------



## dlfl

Grumock said:


> *That is horrible & unacceptable!!! * I have never had such an issue & am sorry that so many people on here have to deal with incompetence like that. I am just astounded that the LEADS told you the same thing.


Maybe our region just sucks. I know it isn't that bad in other regions based on posts I've seen. It's very spotty. On another 8-blink occasion the local CSR hit her keyboard and had it fixed immediately! She admitted some of them know more about TA's than others (understatement!).



Grumock said:


> Just remember they are not Just for TIVO users. Still wonder if all those CSRs did know about it, how they would be quick to hear the word cable card & cold xfer you to the CCSD. I imagine that there would be a very long hold time at that point. What i was told is that yes there may be 5 total on that desk now, but that normally only two are on there. That fact in itself seems flawed too


If I have to choose between CSR's that *won't* escalate you to the NCCS Desk and having a phone queue at that Desk, I choose the latter for at least the following two reasons:

1. If they won't escalate to NCCS I either have a truck roll (which may end up being more NCCS business anyway) or I have to call TiVo support and have them connect me to NCCS.

2. A big queue at NCCS is at least likely to get more high level management attention and maybe pressure them to train their CSR's to handle these cases at the local level.

Come to think of it, if local CSR's can't handle it, it's going to end up at NCCS one way or another because they are the only place that can fix things, so the only thing that's going to reduce that queue is either (1) they fix the system so we don't get 8-blinks, missing channels, etc., or (2) train the CSR's to handle it, or (3) put more people on the NCCS Desk. Those 3 solutions are in order of my preference.


----------



## notting

dlfl said:


> Maybe our region just sucks. I know it isn't that bad in other regions based on posts I've seen. It's very spotty.


Yeah; I've had the 8-blink issue twice. The first time, it was an immediate transfer to the NCC help desk, and everything fixed in under ten minutes.

The second time, it was two transfers to the internet department, one transfer to a dead line, and then finally back to an unfortunate rep who could only schedule a truck roll (at which point I lost my cool and hung up - sorry to the rep if he's reading it) Finally got it fixed via Tivo, who got (presumably) the NCC help desk to fix it without even involving me in the conversation.


----------



## Shmooh

I have the same experience as others, here:

* I talked to 1 local CSR once that was actually able to fix my issue by following a field tech manual he had just been emailed that morning.
* Since then, I talked to 3 different CSRs (who also "talked to their management") who *insisted* that the national cable card desk *did not exist*. One was local, two were "national support". At least the local person _tried_ to help me before rolling a truck.



dlfl said:


> Come to think of it, if local CSR's can't handle it, it's going to end up at NCCS one way or another because they are the only place that can fix things, so the only thing that's going to reduce that queue is either (1) they fix the system so we don't get 8-blinks, missing channels, etc., or (2) train the CSR's to handle it, or (3) put more people on the NCCS Desk. Those 3 solutions are in order of my preference.


I'm with dlfl on this.


----------



## Stormspace

notting said:


> Yeah; I've had the 8-blink issue twice. The first time, it was an immediate transfer to the NCC help desk, and everything fixed in under ten minutes.
> 
> The second time, it was two transfers to the internet department, one transfer to a dead line, and then finally back to an unfortunate rep who could only schedule a truck roll (at which point I lost my cool and hung up - sorry to the rep if he's reading it) Finally got it fixed via Tivo, who got (presumably) the NCC help desk to fix it without even involving me in the conversation.


When I was on the phone with CC support last week I mentioned the eight blink thing and the dude didn't know what that was. Same with the tech that came to the house sunday.


----------



## dlfl

Stormspace said:


> When I was on the phone with CC support last week I mentioned the eight blink thing and the dude didn't know what that was. Same with the tech that came to the house sunday.


This was the TWC National Cable Card Support Desk ??? Or are you talking about a TiVo support unit? It might not be surprising for a TiVo support person to not know this, but for someone at TWC NCCS to not know about the 8-blink sequence is somewhat unbelievable.


----------



## Stormspace

dlfl said:


> This was the TWC National Cable Card Support Desk ??? Or are you talking about a TiVo support unit? It might not be surprising for a TiVo support person to not know this, but for someone at TWC NCCS to not know about the 8-blink sequence is somewhat unbelievable.


I called TWC, mentioned the TA blinking thing and missing channel and was transferred to "Cable Card support". The dude answered the phone that way, more or less. Do they have more than one Cable Card support center?


----------



## dlfl

Stormspace said:


> I called TWC, mentioned the TA blinking thing and missing channel and was transferred to "Cable Card support". The dude answered the phone that way, more or less. Do they have more than one Cable Card support center?


Not that I know of. Maybe it was the "new guy". When I talked to them recently they said they had recently added one person. Not encouraging though. First time I've heard of any such bad experience with them.

I guess it's possible a service area could have set up a local CCS group.


----------



## Stormspace

dlfl said:


> Not that I know of. Maybe it was the "new guy". When I talked to them recently they said they had recently added one person. Not encouraging though. First time I've heard of any such bad experience with them.
> 
> I guess it's possible a service area could have set up a local CCS group.


It wasn't a bad experience, just the guy didn't know about the eight blink thing. He thought my signal was too hot, but when the tech came out he discovered/claimed it wasn't hot enough. Seems to be working at present and I've been very pleased that TWC will deploy people on the weekend and after hours. Not so pleased about other corporate policies.


----------



## Grumock

Stormspace said:


> I called TWC, mentioned the TA blinking thing and missing channel and was transferred to "Cable Card support". The dude answered the phone that way, more or less. Do they have more than one Cable Card support center?


Very Disturbing indeed.


----------



## Shmooh

I've had a long-standing suspicion that TWC support will tell you something like, "I'm transferring you to CC support, since you insisted.", but then just transfer you to the guy sitting next to them. I don't mean to blindly besmudge their ethics - I had a bad experience a long time ago with Road Runner along these lines (not long after it came out).

This isn't unique to TWC. I've had a couple friends who worked in call centers who said this happens all the time - especially when you get upset with the CSR and ask for a supervisor. Maybe TWC is different. I really do find that the local CSRs try hard to help you, and have very rarely been upset with them (even if they don't know what they're doing sometimes).

I believe Stormspace's account, but maybe they were just trying to appease a customer? It does seem incredible that anybody they added to the CC desk wouldn't know about TAs and the (very common) 8-blink re-authorization hit. It also sounds like they weren't able to solve the problem, which is out of character for that help desk. (Why not just put you on hold and ask one of the other more experienced guys?)

Stormspace, did increasing the signal level solve the issue, or did the tech have to call into a help desk, too?

Isn't it the general consensus that these TAs are really sensitive to signal strength? This could further substantiate that theory.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Shmooh said:


> Isn't it the general consensus that these TAs are really sensitive to signal strength? This could further substantiate that theory.


I havent seen anything that would convince me that TA's are signal strength sensitive. They are effectively Cisco Cableboxes with a USB interface tacked on. Cisco tuners are pretty darn good and are specifically designed to work on a cable infrastructure and are driven by modulators made by the same company. SNR's indicated in diags are very very good. TiVo's on the other hand... are sensitive to signal strength...


----------



## dlfl

Shmooh said:


> ......... I really do find that the local CSRs try hard to help you, and have very rarely been upset with them (even if they don't know what they're doing sometimes).


I guess I would have to agree the CSR's in SW Ohio are "trying" but it's of little help when they don't know enough to do the right thing, or even connect you with the NCCS Desk.


Shmooh said:


> .........
> I believe Stormspace's account, but maybe they were just trying to appease a customer? It does seem incredible that anybody they added to the CC desk wouldn't know about TAs and the (very common) 8-blink re-authorization hit. It also sounds like they weren't able to solve the problem, which is out of character for that help desk. (Why not just put you on hold and ask one of the other more experienced guys?)
> ...........


With only a 5-person staff, I suspect there may be times when only one person is on duty. I've heard stories about CSR's posing as supervisors too, although not specifically about TWC.


----------



## dlfl

Shmooh said:


> I've had a long-standing suspicion that TWC support will tell you something like, "I'm transferring you to CC support, since you insisted.", but then just transfer you to the guy sitting next to them. I don't mean to blindly besmudge their ethics - I had a bad experience a long time ago with Road Runner along these lines (not long after it came out).
> ..............


You can get connected to the TWC NCCS Desk by calling TiVo support and asking for that. It will probably be *faster* than calling TWC support, (and will prevent TWC faking an NCCS connection if you suspect they would do that). In one case the TiVo support guy didn't know about the NCCS Desk but he had "a number for TWC" -- which turned out to be ..... the NCCS Desk.


----------



## Stormspace

Shmooh said:


> I believe Stormspace's account, but maybe they were just trying to appease a customer?


Normally, I would agree with you. But I didn't go off on the lady, I just told her I wasn't getting some channels and my TA was blinking. All told I think I spoke to her 2 minutes before she transferred me. I went off on the second guy. 



Shmooh said:


> Stormspace, did increasing the signal level solve the issue, or did the tech have to call into a help desk, too?


I didn't see him call anyone, but he was outside for a good while after he checked the signal level. I'm afraid that I was the typical customer that calls with a problem and when the tech arrives the problem doesn't exist, so he has to guess what was wrong.


----------



## dwgsp

SCSIRAID said:


> I havent seen anything that would convince me that TA's are signal strength sensitive.


Low signal strength was definitely the cause of my eight blink problem.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7575664#post7575664


----------



## SCSIRAID

dwgsp said:


> Low signal strength was definitely the cause of my eight blink problem.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7575664#post7575664


Certainly there is a lower limit as to just 'how low can you go'... When someone says a device is 'signal level sensitive', I interpret it to mean that it is very 'picky' about the level and wont operate throughout the typical -10 to +10 dBmV signal strength range. I havent found that to be the case with the TA. If its being run at -15 dBmV or it is running 55dBmV return path power then its likely not gonna work very well.


----------



## Shmooh

SCSIRAID said:


> I havent seen anything that would convince me that TA's are signal strength sensitive. They are effectively Cisco Cableboxes with a USB interface tacked on. Cisco tuners are pretty darn good and are specifically designed to work on a cable infrastructure and are driven by modulators made by the same company. SNR's indicated in diags are very very good. TiVo's on the other hand... are sensitive to signal strength...


Hrm. I could have sworn I remembered people on here talking about the TAs being extra sensitive. Maybe I'm just remembering it wrong (which is probable) and it's the Tivo itself.


----------



## Shmooh

dlfl said:


> With only a 5-person staff, I suspect there may be times when only one person is on duty.


Good point, although you'd hope they wouldn't leave the new guy by himself.


----------



## Arcady

We just got 4 new HD channels here in the Dallas area. (SyFy, Bravo, CNBC, USA) I can manually tune them in, but there is no guide data. How long does it take for new channels to be listed properly? I have a few season passes I'd like to move from the old SD versions of these channels.


----------



## veracity

I had an appointment to have two cable cards installed... and it was cancelled because they didn't have cards in their truck. When I called to re-schedule they increased the price to about $25 a card per month. Ridiculous.


----------



## kingkong316

Arcady said:


> We just got 4 new HD channels here in the Dallas area. (SyFy, Bravo, CNBC, USA) I can manually tune them in, but there is no guide data. How long does it take for new channels to be listed properly? I have a few season passes I'd like to move from the old SD versions of these channels.


I am in the same area and had the same question. I know Tribune has to get the update from TWC but I am wondering how long it takes.


----------



## dlfl

kingkong316 said:


> I am in the same area and had the same question. I know Tribune has to get the update from TWC but I am wondering how long it takes.


Anywhere from 1 day to never. Ideally 1 day or less but then, ideally, no one should ever have trouble with Tuning Adapters and Time Warner tech support would instantly know how to fix it. 

The new guide data is only picked up when your TiVo phones home -- you can force that at any time of course.

If you want to see what data is available go to zap2it.com and enter your zip code, and pick your lineup. If it isn't there, TiVo can't get it yet.


----------



## Pafrican

Moved to proper thread:

Moving from AZ (Cox) to Los Angeles and am setting up Time Warner. The support person on the phone is saying they (Time Warner) do not support/have M-Cards, only S-Cards. His reasoning "if the device has two cable card slots, we must put in two cards"

Can anybody verify this? I don't know if this is just a way for them to get more $ out of me. Plus, with an m-card it eliminates the risk of one of two cards failing.


----------



## Fofer

I don't think they have M-Cards, because I couldn't get one either. I have a Series3 TiVo though, and this model supports M-Cards in single-stream mode only, which means that you must install two CableCARDs anyway. So I didn't bother pursuing it.

If I had a TiVoHD, which supports multi-stream mode, which means that you need to install only one M-Card to receive two digital cable channels at once... I might be singing a different tune.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/144/kw/m-card/r_id/100041


----------



## dlfl

Pafrican said:


> Moved to proper thread:
> 
> Moving from AZ (Cox) to Los Angeles and am setting up Time Warner. The support person on the phone is saying they (Time Warner) do not support/have M-Cards, only S-Cards. His reasoning "if the device has two cable card slots, we must put in two cards"
> 
> Can anybody verify this? I don't know if this is just a way for them to get more $ out of me. Plus, with an m-card it eliminates the risk of one of two cards failing.


If you have a TiVo HD, you only need 1 m-card (or 2 s-cards). If you have the previous S3 model (slots on back of unit) you do need 2 cards and they can either be s- or m-cards.

TWC is a collection of local operating systems. Whether a local system currently has m-cards (or at least admits they do) can vary both with region and time. My TWC region said they only had s-cards and so I'm now paying $5.08/mo. for 2 of them instead of $2.54/mo. for 1 m-card. I know for a fact they had m-cards both a few months before my installation *and *a few months after my installation. The price they can charge for rental is only loosely governed. M-cards are the wave of the future and they can operate in S mode so they can replace an S-Card. I suspect they are trying to clear their s-card inventory (and get to charge double too -- hooray for them!)

Have you determined whether you will need a Tuning Adapter too? (Do they use SDV?)


----------



## Pafrican

I have a TivoHD. My current setup with Cox in AZ is two s-cards but originally had one m-card. The m-card was cheaper for me (though, granted, by 2 bucks a month) but busted. When I needed a replacement they were out of m-cards.

The situation now isn't that they are currently out of m-cards. It's that they never had m-cards. Don't have them now. Don't support them. And "there are no plans in the near future to acquire them." I'm just trying to figure out if that is accurate. 

I'm still looking into SDV and the necessity of a Tuning Adapter. Looks like Time Warner in SoCal is slowly rolling out SDV and hasn't even flipped the switch yet. I'll probably have them install a Tuning Adapter when they come out just so I don't have to have them come back out, or go into store and deal with those people who often know less than the people on the phone.


----------



## thenuke

Wait, I'm confused...

I don't have a Tivo, but I have an HTPC with CableCard and a Cisco TA on TWC - Green Bay. I was under the impression that channels were either SDV or not, but my conversation with a TWC rep (not at the National Cable Card center) told me something that makes me think otherwise.

My problem: I am not able to tune a handful of HD channels that I used to be able to tune. Specifically I'm thinking of National Geographic HD. So I called in.

The woman on the phone told me that she didn't have a list of SDV channels in my area, but it was probably recently converted to "digital only" and "two-way" so I couldn't tune it even with a TA. That didn't make any damn sense to me. Isn't that why I got the TA, to facilitate two way communication? And what's with the "digital only" piece? 

The solution according to TWC, "Deal with it"


----------



## dlfl

Pafrican said:


> .........The situation now isn't that they are currently out of m-cards. It's that they never had m-cards. Don't have them now. Don't support them. And "there are no plans in the near future to acquire them." I'm just trying to figure out if that is accurate.
> .............


Experience of a multitude of posters on this forum shows you cannot trust anything a TWC rep tells you about TiVo, CableCARD's, Tuning Adapters, or SDV channels. TiVo CableCARD users (who are the bulk of all CC users) are only about 0.5% of cable co digital subscribers nationally and there's no reason to think TWC is substantially different. Clearly TWC management, with a few local exceptions and aside from the national CC help desk (which most local CSR's don't know about), has implemented insufficient training and procedures for dealing with these items for this reason, i.e., they do not affect 99.5% of their customers. My TWC told me they never had m-cards too -- one CSR even read this from a policy book to me -- but I know for a fact they had them based on posts of other users in the same system.


----------



## dlfl

See **this**

They set up a national help desk staffed by 5 people and don't bother to make either TWC or TiVo support people aware of it. Amazing!


----------



## Arcady

dlfl said:


> Anywhere from 1 day to never. Ideally 1 day or less but then, ideally, no one should ever have trouble with Tuning Adapters and Time Warner tech support would instantly know how to fix it.
> 
> The new guide data is only picked up when your TiVo phones home -- you can force that at any time of course.
> 
> If you want to see what data is available go to zap2it.com and enter your zip code, and pick your lineup. If it isn't there, TiVo can't get it yet.


I have submitted a lineup request to TiVo.

Luckily we don't have to deal with tuning adapters here in Dallas. They dumped a couple analog channels into digital-only to make room for the new HD stuff.


----------



## baijumehta

I purchased a Tivo in October and so far have been very happy with it. I was considering get another one for my bedroom, but was not sure what Time Warner would charge. 

I guess they charge $2.75 for the cable card on your first Tivo. On the pricing guide for 2009, it says the second is $4.75, but they came out with new pricing for 2010 and said they are lowering the outlet fee to $1 from $2. (Shocking that any price is going down). So I am guessing that the second cable card would cost $3.75. The non-DVR box price is going up from 8.50 to 9.00, with the Tivo I would save $5.25 per month and get a DVR. Of course I understand I have to pay for the Tivo service and the box. 

Just wondering if TWC is doing the same thing in other areas where the second cable card is more expensive than the first.


----------



## DougJohnson

Arcady said:


> I have submitted a lineup request to TiVo.
> 
> Luckily we don't have to deal with tuning adapters here in Dallas. They dumped a couple analog channels into digital-only to make room for the new HD stuff.


I'm using Time Warner in Dallas. The new HD channels showed up in the guide on my Series 3 this morning. -- Doug


----------



## Arcady

The new channels showed up here today too.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

We had Anaheim CA TWC out on 12/23. The appt. window was between 3p-5p. He arrived at 4:56p. OK. 40 minutes after arriving, we were up and running with 2 S cards (we have the 20 hour HD TiVo) with no problems. So, chalk up a success cable card install story for Anaheim California Time Warner Cable!


----------



## dwgsp

I thought I would mention that I am very happy with the service that TWC Rochester has been providing. Our area was the second region where TWC rolled out the TA, and after some initial hick ups their support has been excellent. The TA roll out was handled by mail.

If I call with a question and identify myself as a Tivo owner, the first level customer support person immediately transfers me to a HD support specialist. The HD specialists have easy access to a TivoHD unit where they can try to replicate any problem that I am having. 

I mention all this for two reasons. First, to show that unlike some TWC regions the Rochester region does try to provide a reasonable level of support to Tivo owners. Second, if you live in the Rochester area, there is currently no reason to hesitate about upgrading to a TivoHD.


----------



## dlfl

dwgsp said:


> I thought I would mention that I am very happy with the service that TWC Rochester has been providing. Our area was the second region where TWC rolled out the TA, and after some initial hick ups their support has been excellent. The TA roll out was handled by mail.
> 
> If I call with a question and identify myself as a Tivo owner, the first level customer support person immediately transfers me to a HD support specialist. The HD specialists have easy access to a TivoHD unit where they can try to replicate any problem that I am having.
> 
> I mention all this for two reasons. First, to show that unlike some TWC regions the Rochester region does try to provide a reasonable level of support to Tivo owners. Second, if you live in the Rochester area, there is currently no reason to hesitate about upgrading to a TivoHD.


Lucky you! When did your TA rollout start? I believe TWC SW Ohio started theirs about a year ago and our experience is the opposite of yours in every respect.

We, like the Raleigh NC area and other posters, have frequent pixelation on our SDV channels. Do you see this?

This is the first TWC region I've heard of that actually has their own TiVo to test with -- amazing!


----------



## lorus77

Hi,

I am located in Staten Island, New York. Recently, we have had new HD channels added to our line-up. These channels are showing up in the channel guide, but the screen is black with a message "Channel not Available." 

It seems that TWC has issues with updating the cable card (I have a single multi-stream) automatically. Others on avsforum said that TWC reps have sent technicians to their houses to fix the issue. Seems like a waist to send a technician every time a new channel is added. 

Can you please give me some advice on how to speak to rep to get TWC to reprogram the card remotely? what do I tell them?


----------



## dwgsp

dlfl said:


> Lucky you! When did your TA rollout start? I believe TWC SW Ohio started theirs about a year ago and our experience is the opposite of yours in every respect.


Our roll out started on December 16 of 2008.



> We, like the Raleigh NC area and other posters, have frequent pixelation on our SDV channels. Do you see this?


I see pixelation, but I'm not sure if it is isolated to SDV channels. Plus it is unclear whether users of the standard HD set-top box also experience pixelation. The pixelation is not bad enough to complain about.


----------



## dlfl

lorus77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am located in Staten Island, New York. Recently, we have had new HD channels added to our line-up. These channels are showing up in the channel guide, but the screen is black with a message "Channel not Available."
> 
> It seems that TWC has issues with updating the cable card (I have a single multi-stream) automatically. Others on avsforum said that TWC reps have sent technicians to their houses to fix the issue. Seems like a waist to send a technician every time a new channel is added.
> 
> Can you please give me some advice on how to speak to rep to get TWC to reprogram the card remotely? what do I tell them?


Try to get either TWC or TiVo support to connect you to the TWC National Cable Card Support Desk. Only they can connect you and sometimes they aren't even aware of its existence. If it were me I would keep calling TiVo support until I found a rep who could connect me.

See **this post** and the post it links for more info.

There are exceptions (e.g., Rochester NY) where TWC customer service knows what they are doing every time you call -- but in general it's very spotty.


----------



## baijumehta

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> We had Anaheim CA TWC out on 12/23. The appt. window was between 3p-5p. He arrived at 4:56p. OK. 40 minutes after arriving, we were up and running with 2 S cards (we have the 20 hour HD TiVo) with no problems. So, chalk up a success cable card install story for Anaheim California Time Warner Cable!


I am in TWC Anaheim as well and I got one M card. They are charging me $2.75 for the one card. They came out and installed and it worked for about 3 - 4 hours and it stopped working. They came out again the next day and put a new card in and it has worked for the last 3 months


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

baijumehta said:


> I am in TWC Anaheim as well and I got one M card. They are charging me $2.75 for the one card. They came out and installed and it worked for about 3 - 4 hours and it stopped working. They came out again the next day and put a new card in and it has worked for the last 3 months


Is there any advantage to 1 M card vs 2 S cards? I have the 20 hr HD TiVo - would 1 M card have been an option?

Joe


----------



## m_jonis

dwgsp said:


> I thought I would mention that I am very happy with the service that TWC Rochester has been providing. Our area was the second region where TWC rolled out the TA, and after some initial hick ups their support has been excellent. The TA roll out was handled by mail.
> 
> If I call with a question and identify myself as a Tivo owner, the first level customer support person immediately transfers me to a HD support specialist. The HD specialists have easy access to a TivoHD unit where they can try to replicate any problem that I am having.
> 
> I mention all this for two reasons. First, to show that unlike some TWC regions the Rochester region does try to provide a reasonable level of support to Tivo owners. Second, if you live in the Rochester area, there is currently no reason to hesitate about upgrading to a TivoHD.


You're lucky. Those of us in Albany have had nothing but problems with the SDV and TA with our Tivo's. Constant reboots, pixellation problems, etc.

Albany doesn't seem to care. You call, and they have no idea what a cable card is, let alone a TA and then when you do finally get someone they say, "oh you have a cable card, we can't help you but we can send a tech out in 3 weeks".


----------



## dlfl

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Is there any advantage to 1 M card vs 2 S cards? I have the 20 hr HD TiVo - would 1 M card have been an option?
> 
> Joe


The only advantage is lower rental costs in most service areas.


----------



## jrm01

...and one less card to have problems with. Yes, you can use the m-card with TiVo HD.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Thanks for the input. Guess I should have opted for 1 M card. But, now that I've already had 2 S cards installed and everything seems to be working fine, I really don't want to mess with anything. Even if it means paying a little more a month for the second card rental.


----------



## yojoe792

Hey guys - 

Some new guy questions for you right here. Would appreciate some help sooooo much.

I'm currently debating between the Tivo and the TWC DVR. So...

1) Tivo or TWC DVR?

If tivo....

2) Do I get video on demand? (I live in the LA area).
3) With the purchase of a Tivo (and renting a CableCard) do I get all the channels I pay for in my house? Or...are HBO and other premiums an additional purchase?
4) Do I get all my HD channels?
5) What is the biggest complaint TWC customers have about Tivo?

Thanks for the help
joe
5)


----------



## notting

yojoe792 said:


> 1) Tivo or TWC DVR?
> 2) Do I get video on demand? (I live in the LA area).
> 3) With the purchase of a Tivo (and renting a CableCard) do I get all the channels I pay for in my house? Or...are HBO and other premiums an additional purchase?
> 4) Do I get all my HD channels?
> 5) What is the biggest complaint TWC customers have about Tivo?


1) Never used TWC DVR, can't compare
2) You do not get your Time Warner VOD service with Tivo. You do get access to Netflix, Amazon, and Blockbuster VOD.
3) If you have cable cards, you will get all the premiums you pay for automatically. (However, see #4 below.)
4) If your provider has implemented Switched Digital Video for some channels (SDV), you will need a Tuning Adapter to get those channels. According to this thread, TWC hasn't enabled SDV in SoCal yet, but it's likely to come soon.
5) Two main complaints:

Time Warner enables the CCI copy protection bit on most all non-broadcast channels, rendering Tivo's multi-room viewing useless for recordings from those channels
The SDV user experience. There are a variety of bugs (the adapter locks up or loses provisioning, it breaks MRV between Series 2 and Series 3, there are some video corruption issues occasionally), and the TWC front-line techs aren't usually well versed in dealing with the problems and resolving them


----------



## mmcgown

In Austin, I don't find the statement about Time Warner and copy protection to be true......


----------



## dcstager

mmcgown said:


> In Austin, I don't find the statement about Time Warner and copy protection to be true......


Run Tivo Desktop from your PC and see if you can transfer anything from the Tivo to the computer. The copy protection flag is set for every program so you can't view anything anywhere except on the Tivo that recorded the program.

What is your experience in Austin? What equipment do you have and can you move the programs around with Tivo Desktop?


----------



## Eve6MediaHQ

Just had a great installation with Time Warner NYC here in "Southern Manhattan" (I'm on 84th St., which is technically falls in that area). 

The tech knew what he was doing and didn't need TiVo's instructions at all. Friendly guy that knew his stuff. He was done in 20 mins. 

It will cost a couple of bucks a month, but I'm saving around 8 when considering my cable box cost over $10 per month!

I might miss VOD, but I'll have Amazon now!


----------



## Ian

Eve, you can do what I did - just split your cable so one output goes into the TiVo and the other goes to the TWC DVR - that way, you can have TiVo AND VOD!

-Ian


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

yojoe792 said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> Some new guy questions for you right here. Would appreciate some help sooooo much.
> 
> I'm currently debating between the Tivo and the TWC DVR. So...
> 
> 1) Tivo or TWC DVR?
> 
> If tivo....
> 
> 2) Do I get video on demand? (I live in the LA area).
> 3) With the purchase of a Tivo (and renting a CableCard) do I get all the channels I pay for in my house? Or...are HBO and other premiums an additional purchase?
> 4) Do I get all my HD channels?
> 5) What is the biggest complaint TWC customers have about Tivo?
> 
> Thanks for the help
> joe
> 5)


Hey Joe-

You are in the same boat I was in prior to recently opting to replace my TWC DVR with the 20 hour HD TiVo (I live in Anaheim). That being said, I am more than qualified to answer all of your questions. 
#1- TiVo hands down!
#2- You will lose the TWC version of VOD but you will gain access to Netflix, Amazon, Blockbuster, YouTube, Walt Disney Studios, Jaman Movies and Shorts, and Music Choice (music videos). You will also gain the ability to publish your own home movies that friends and family can view from their own TiVo DVR. 
#3- Once the cable cards are installed, you will have access to the same channels you did when you had the TWC DVR at no additional charge (other than, as you mentioned, the cable card rental fees).
#4- You will get the same HD channels you did when you had the TWC DVR.
#5- It's been my understanding the biggest complaint stems from TWC's lack of knowledge about the cable card install. If you search the forum, you will find literally hundreds of horror stories about TWC having no clue, or at least feigning to, how to properly install the cards. My personal opinion is this is merely a ploy on TWC's part to keep their DVR customers from changing to TiVo and, truth be told, it kept me from making the change for over a year. But, after a year of swearing at the piece of crap DVR I was renting from TWC when it would freeze up (I had TWC out x3 and each replacement had the same flaw), I finally decided to add an HD TiVo to the other 3 S2 TiVo's I already owned. And I am glad I did! 
Also, some TWC DVR users might see TiVo as overkill which, if you simply want a way to digitally record programs from your TV, maybe TiVo is overkill. But, when you're paying $16.50 a month rental for a DVR, shouldn't it do a little more than record programs?

Joe, I have been a TiVo customer for about 7 years. As I said, I now have 4 of their DVR's. Yes, I have done some *****ing about TiVo in the past but that was prior to trying a competitor's DVR. I am here to tell you, the TWC DVR cannot hold a candle to TiVo! With TiVo, you can incorporate it into your home network which will open a multitude of opportunities for you. If you're like me and you store music, video, and picture files on a networked PC, once you include your TiVo in your network, will you be able to play all your music files and view all your video and picture files on whatever TV's you have connected to a networked TiVo DVR. If you have more than one TiVo DVR, through the Multiroom Viewing option (MVR) you can move programs between each networked TiVo. Point being, the advantages of having a TiVo DVR compared to a TWC DVR are too numerous to list here. 'Course, if you'd rather pay $16.50 a month to TWC for a clunky box that only records TV programs, that's an option as well.


----------



## jarito

veracity said:


> I had an appointment to have two cable cards installed... and it was cancelled because they didn't have cards in their truck. When I called to re-schedule they increased the price to about $25 a card per month. Ridiculous.


This isn't correct. The price for cable cards is still $2.50 / mo AFAIK.


----------



## wkearney99

Can someone that's in the Buffalo area give me a heads-up on how a TivoHD handles basic TWC cable and how it carries HD locals?

I put a TivoHD into the in-laws, they're in East Amherst. They've got basic TWC cable, nothing extra. There are /some/ HD locals on it in the 100-x range. Some, but not all. And there's no guide data for the ones that do appear. The station call letters are listed but the guide shows 'To be announced' on them. The same SD locals show up (in the single digits) with guide data as expected.

I did a manual channel scan and a whole BUNCH of other channels were detected, including the guide-less locals. A random review of the scanned channels showed nothing was on them. They don't show up with any call letters, just and asterisk and no guide data.

So is it possible for a TWC customer in East Amherst to get the HD locals with guide data on the basic service? 

And what would it take to get an HD version of the 'basic' cable lineup? As in, no premium channels, just stuff like Discovery, History, TBS, etc. Would it be just a CableCard, or would an switched video adapter be necessary instead/additionally? 

I attempted to get these answers at the West Seneca office when I returned their leased cable modem (I bought one for them instead). The personnel there had "never" dealt with Tivo units and had no answers.


----------



## aklaren

I have a problem with Time Warner trying to force me to go to their digital tier service in order to get my Cablecard.

I talked with a rep over the phone and walked into the local office and both said there was no way to "block" the HD channels like Disney, etc, so I would be required to go to the digic pic 1000 or whatever before they could give me a Cablecard. Installation would be $42 and it had to be done by a tech.

I have a Tivo HD unit in Durham, North Carolina and I currently pay for the basic cable package which gives me the 2-26 of std cable channels and if I plug the coax directly to my Sony Bravia HD TV I get the std cable channels and the digital channels as well(non-premium, of course). 

I have read in a few different places and even seeing in this thread that I shouldn't be forced to go to the digital service plan, but I have no leverage with these people. Please help!


----------



## mmcgown

dcstager said:


> Run Tivo Desktop from your PC and see if you can transfer anything from the Tivo to the computer. The copy protection flag is set for every program so you can't view anything anywhere except on the Tivo that recorded the program.
> 
> What is your experience in Austin? What equipment do you have and can you move the programs around with Tivo Desktop?


Maybe I spoke too soon.....nearly all of the programs recorded in this house are on network affiliates from an OTA signal, and those are not copy-protected. The handful of true cable channel shows are copy-protected on the TiVoHD but not on the Series 2.


----------



## mmcgown

Shmooh said:


> Hrm. I could have sworn I remembered people on here talking about the TAs being extra sensitive. Maybe I'm just remembering it wrong (which is probable) and it's the Tivo itself.


You're not remembering it wrong.


----------



## IMD

Thought I'd add one positive note here, for prospective HDers. I'm on Time Warner in Rochester, NY and recently upgraded from a 9-year old Series2 to an HD XL. So far (1 week) it's working great with an M-card and TA. 

TW was mostly helpful, although they would not send me a TA until AFTER the tech came out and "installed" (inserted) the M-card. It took only two days to get the TA, so no great loss. First M-card didn't work, as with the M-card I actually lost some of the HD channels once I installed the TA. However, a truck roll produced a second M-card that worked fine, and I've had steady power on the TA ever since.

Just a note that in all the confusion, the system does occasionally work 
Ian


----------



## Stormspace

Tried to record Doctor Who, the end of time part one last week. BBCA was pixelating and hanging so bad I had to torrent the show just to watch it. Part two recorded fine, but it was on a different day.


----------



## Shmooh

Stormspace said:


> Tried to record Doctor Who, the end of time part one last week. BBCA was pixelating and hanging so bad I had to torrent the show just to watch it. Part two recorded fine, but it was on a different day.


We recorded the same thing, and had a good bit of pixelation as well. It was still watchable, if a bit irritating.

TWC has been working with SCSIRAID here in the Raleigh NC area regarding the pixelation of SDV channels. Check out the TWC Tuning Adapters Carolina's thread for more on this. Start around ** here ** for the most recent info. I'm assuming BBCA is an SDV channel for you, too?

As a side note, our local Fox affiliate recently had an issue with their connection to the data feed from Fox itself - massive pixelation and cut outs for an hour or so. Half the show was gone, and it was entirely unwatchable. This had nothing to do with Tivo and I think it's pretty unlikely that was your issue, but I'm just throwing it out there as a remotely possible problem with your region of the country on BBCA.


----------



## LockRob

I would like to know who best to #itch to...
There are many times that if I am watching a show that I actually need to be able to hear, I might as well turn off the TV. Pixelation and audio drop-out of about half of every third sentence. 
On some shows, it doesn't matter; but on others it REALLY does, and they become un-watchable. Something's got to give, and at this point it may be my cable contract! It wouldn't be so bad if this were an occasional problem, but here in Charlotte, it is what our cable service is all the time. The really bad thing is that I dropped DirecTV to move to cable for the HD, and for the most part the service has been horrendous.


----------



## lwarzy

May be stating the obvious to some, but all of my pixelation/SDV/tuning adapter/signal strength issues were solved by replacing the cable between my TiVo and the turning adapter. The one that comes with it is a piece of crap. Needless to say, I didn't figure that out my own... I had someone come out from TWC and after that was replaced, everything was crystal clear. So if you've got a better coaxial cable lying around, give it a shot before waiting on a service guy to come out.


----------



## debdean

These cable cards are a pain. Every other month I loose the signal and TWC has to come out and fix it. Rebooting never helps. I love TIVO but I dont understand why it had to be designed with these cable cards. I kind of regret ever buying the HD Tivo now. I should have gotten the TWC DVR.


----------



## debdean

These cable cards are a pain. Every other month I loose the signal and TWC has to come out and fix it. Rebooting never helps. I love TIVO but I dont understand why it had to be designed with these cable cards. I kind of regret ever buying the HD Tivo now. I should have gotten the TWC DVR.


----------



## m_jonis

Shmooh said:


> We recorded the same thing, and had a good bit of pixelation as well. It was still watchable, if a bit irritating.
> 
> TWC has been working with SCSIRAID here in the Raleigh NC area regarding the pixelation of SDV channels. Check out the TWC Tuning Adapters Carolina's thread for more on this. Start around ** here ** for the most recent info. I'm assuming BBCA is an SDV channel for you, too?
> 
> As a side note, our local Fox affiliate recently had an issue with their connection to the data feed from Fox itself - massive pixelation and cut outs for an hour or so. Half the show was gone, and it was entirely unwatchable. This had nothing to do with Tivo and I think it's pretty unlikely that was your issue, but I'm just throwing it out there as a remotely possible problem with your region of the country on BBCA.


Thanks for the link, although in Albany, the issue doesn't appear to be the TA or Tivo, but rather TW SDV in general. Even people with the Scientific Atlanta cable boxes with cable cards get pixelation on SDV only channels. That would seem to me to indicate it's a systemic problem in TW Albany's SDV system and/or something with their own cable cards.

I'll still dump TW in a second the minute FIOS comes to town or DTV has a Tivo that can do MRV/TTG.


----------



## CrispyCritter

debdean said:


> These cable cards are a pain. Every other month I loose the signal and TWC has to come out and fix it. Rebooting never helps. I love TIVO but I dont understand why it had to be designed with these cable cards. I kind of regret ever buying the HD Tivo now. I should have gotten the TWC DVR.


I see. TWC proves themselves incapable of supporting their own equipment, and because of that, your reaction is to get more TWC equipment? I'd be doing a lot more complaining to TWC, including getting money back.


----------



## JimWall

I had some pixelation problems a while ago. I would also randomly not even get certain channels SDV and non-SDV.
Problem is virtually eliminated after a tech determined my signal was too weak and the cable in the ground outside was water damaged.
He installed better quality splitter inside, an amplifier outside and replaced all the coax cables inside. He said the techs have been complaining about how low the quality is for the coax cables that come with the tuning adapters. He said the TV signal from a station 110 miles away is able to get in a cause interference and pixelation! Especially TNT HD in Southwest Ohio.
A few days later a crew came and replaced the underground cable.


----------



## SCSIRAID

JimWall said:


> I had some pixelation problems a while ago. I would also randomly not even get certain channels SDV and non-SDV.
> Problem is virtually eliminated after a tech determined my signal was too weak and the cable in the ground outside was water damaged.
> He installed better quality splitter inside, an amplifier outside and replaced all the coax cables inside. He said the techs have been complaining about how low the quality is for the coax cables that come with the tuning adapters. He said the TV signal from a station 110 miles away is able to get in a cause interference and pixelation! Especially TNT HD in Southwest Ohio.
> A few days later a crew came and replaced the underground cable.


Yup... I just tossed the cable that came with my TA's in the trash. I make my own with quad shield and compression fittings. No problems.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

CrispyCritter said:


> I see. TWC proves themselves incapable of supporting their own equipment, and because of that, your reaction is to get more TWC equipment? I'd be doing a lot more complaining to TWC, including getting money back.


 :up: Well said. I've been saying all along that TWC's feigned ignorance with regard to CableCards and their proper installation is nothing more than a ploy on their part to keep their customers from opting to go with TiVo instead of TWC's POS DVR's.


----------



## Pafrican

Had my cable card install in SoCal 10 days ago. Things went pretty smoothly. Despite initially being told when I made the appointment that they don't carry M-Cards, never have, and have no plans to do so (pretty sure the same customer service guy stole my credit card number), of course the install tech arrives with an m-card. 

The original dispatch person he spoke to didn't know what he was doing so originally the card didn't pair correctly. He found somebody better in dispatch after calling another tech for a recommendation. After that, everything paired fine. So far no issues. Now, having come from Cox, I know things can happen at any moment and I can run into issues. I hope I dodge them. Fingers crossed.

Anyway, just wanted to post the success story and hopefully any future installs get "Robert" as your tech.


----------



## Fofer

Pafrican said:


> Had my cable card install in SoCal 10 days ago. Things went pretty smoothly. Despite initially being told when I made the appointment that they don't carry M-Cards, never have, and have no plans to do so (pretty sure the same customer service guy stole my credit card number), of course the install tech arrives with an m-card.


This is hilarious...


----------



## krille

For the last couple of months, I've been having a recurring problem where both my Time Warner cable cards cannot tune certain channels. There's no consistent pattern: sometimes it's a few channels, sometimes lots. Sometimes HD, sometimes SD - sometimes premium, sometimes broadcast.

The only channels that I don't ever seem to lose are SD broadcast, and the two cards always lose the same channels at the same time. So it seems like a provisioning problem. A friend who also lives in Brooklyn reports a similar issue that started about the same time.

When I call Time Warner they do a couple of perfunctory tests, and then invariably tell me they have to send a tech to the house. The tech does a bunch of irrelevant diagnostics, and then eventually they call some cable card guru who wipes all the entitlements and reprovisions the cards (which could be done without anyone ever setting foot in my apartment). 

Left alone, the missing channels tend to come back after a couple of days.

Has anyone had a similar experience? Any suggestions for what to do? I don't think I can stand to make yet another unnecessary appointment with a TW tech.


----------



## mmcgown

You didn't say whether your TWC office is using Switched Digital Video and whether you have a Tuning Adapter.......it might help to know that.


----------



## dlfl

krille said:


> For the last couple of months, I've been having a recurring problem where both my Time Warner cable cards cannot tune certain channels. There's no consistent pattern: sometimes it's a few channels, sometimes lots. Sometimes HD, sometimes SD - sometimes premium, sometimes broadcast.
> 
> The only channels that I don't ever seem to lose are SD broadcast, and the two cards always lose the same channels at the same time. So it seems like a provisioning problem. A friend who also lives in Brooklyn reports a similar issue that started about the same time.
> 
> When I call Time Warner they do a couple of perfunctory tests, and then invariably tell me they have to send a tech to the house. The tech does a bunch of irrelevant diagnostics, and then eventually they call some cable card guru who wipes all the entitlements and reprovisions the cards (which could be done without anyone ever setting foot in my apartment).
> 
> Left alone, the missing channels tend to come back after a couple of days.
> 
> Has anyone had a similar experience? Any suggestions for what to do? I don't think I can stand to make yet another unnecessary appointment with a TW tech.


If TWC support can't fix it on the phone, ask them to connect you to the TWC National Cable Card Support (NCCS) desk. If they claim they never heard of that, tell them you know it exists and give them the telephone number: 866-532-2598. *Note: *you should not call this number directly -- you're supposed to get referred to them either by TWC local support or TiVo support. If they still refuse to connect you, hang up and either call TiVo support or wait a while and call TWC support again, hopefully getting a better rep. The NCCS hours of operation are 10am to 11pm Eastern time. Note that not all TiVo support reps know about NCCS so you may have to insist and give them the number also.

My experience with the the NCCS desk has been for Tuning Adapter problems and they can almost always get you fixed up very quickly.

You can let local support schedule a truck roll, then cancel it after the NCCS desk fixes the problem.


----------



## krille

That's really helpful thanks. As far as I know, TW has not rolled out SDV in my area (the TW website still indicates it's "coming soon"). I'll definitely try to get connected to the national cable card support line - that sounds very promising.


----------



## Welshdog

I have a basic TWC question. When you have digital cable do you still get analog cable? I'm finally thinking of trying a Cablecard here in Austin, but only on my Tivo HD. I have an S3 and two S2s. I would keep these on analog and OTA.

Thanks


----------



## Joe Siegler

Welshdog said:


> I have a basic TWC question. When you have digital cable do you still get analog cable? I'm finally thinking of trying a Cablecard here in Austin, but only on my Tivo HD. I have an S3 and two S2s. I would keep these on analog and OTA.
> 
> Thanks


Here in Dallas, they've removed a few analogs lately to make room for more HD. I suspect at some point analog will go away totally. I don't know if there's a drop dead date with that on Cable like there was for OTA broadcasts, but I could just be uninformed on that issue.

But the under 100 channels are analogs here in TWC Dallas. I have them all disabled except for the local government public access channels, and like one other that for some reason is analog only, no digital equivalent.


----------



## Welshdog

Joe Siegler said:


> But the under 100 channels are analogs here in TWC Dallas.


Thanks, I imagine the same is true here in Austin. Although I have observed the each TWC city seems to be it's own little kingdom and they all do what they want. In fact, that is characteristic of how Time Warner runs the whole corporation. They encourage internal blood feuds . . . er, um I mean competition between divisions.


----------



## Shmooh

Welshdog said:


> I have a basic TWC question. When you have digital cable do you still get analog cable? I'm finally thinking of trying a Cablecard here in Austin, but only on my Tivo HD. I have an S3 and two S2s. I would keep these on analog and OTA.
> 
> Thanks


Unless TWC intentionally puts a trap on the line to block it, you'll still get analog cable even if you only use digital service. I've never heard of them doing something like that, so you should be just fine.

Lots of people still have older secondary CRT TVs that don't have cable boxes, so many people still need the analog cable signal. If TWC is sending it out, with today's technology there's no real reason to block it from paying customers. It's one of the 'value adds' for cable.

However, like Joe said, analog cable is likely to diminish over time. It's very bandwidth inefficient, and they want the room for HD channels. Eventually, we'll all need boxes for all our non-digital TVs/tuners.

As a side note, many/all of the analog channels are also sent out in digital form. I think the more recent TWC boxes don't even include an analog tuner in them. Customers never even know the difference despite the fact that the channel is basically being sent simultaneously in two different forms.


----------



## Ehilbert1

Hey guys. I haven't beem here since 2007 so please forgive me. I'm thinking about going the Tivo HD rout with TW cable. I was wondering if someone could help me out. First off if I hook up a regular antenna to the Tivo HD will I get all the local HD channels in the guide? Second if I just plug in the cable in the back will I be able to get HD channels? I figure I will have to have a cable card for that. If I have to get a cable card do I have to get 2? I live in Columbus Ohio if that helps. Basically I just want to get the lowest digital package in TW that has all the ESPN's and record with the wonderful Tivo HD. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## squiddohio

The antenna will give you local stations over the air.
The cable with no CC will also give you local stations, both SD and HiDef. You will also get stations 1-99 analog.
With the most basic digital package and one CC, you will be able to skip the analog stations altogether and get them on a digital feed, which you will notice right away is a substantially clearer picture - almost DVD quality. If you have a 42 or larger screen you will want this. 
You can use only 1 CC if you want, but for $3/month you are asking for a lot of aggravation. TW probably won't give you an M-Card (multi-stream which is for two tuners), but I would highly recommend two CCs rather than one. I have 3 HD TiVos with 2 CCs in each; it's a small price to pay to be sure all your programs are accessible for viewing and recording.
Finally, as for ESPN, you will (probably) only get ESPN in Std Def with the basic digital package; I think you will need a basic HD package (different and a step up from the basic digital package) to get ESPN, etc in HiDef. Only the network stations are supplied "free" with basic packages. 
Check your local TW web page, or call them for details on packages and pricing to be sure that the HD or digital stations that you want are in the deal you subscribe to.


----------



## Ehilbert1

squiddohio said:


> The antenna will give you local stations over the air.
> The cable with no CC will also give you local stations, both SD and HiDef. You will also get stations 1-99 analog.
> With the most basic digital package and one CC, you will be able to skip the analog stations altogether and get them on a digital feed, which you will notice right away is a substantially clearer picture - almost DVD quality. If you have a 42 or larger screen you will want this.
> You can use only 1 CC if you want, but for $3/month you are asking for a lot of aggravation. TW probably won't give you an M-Card (multi-stream which is for two tuners), but I would highly recommend two CCs rather than one. I have 3 HD TiVos with 2 CCs in each; it's a small price to pay to be sure all your programs are accessible for viewing and recording.
> Finally, as for ESPN, you will (probably) only get ESPN in Std Def with the basic digital package; I think you will need a basic HD package (different and a step up from the basic digital package) to get ESPN, etc in HiDef. Only the network stations are supplied "free" with basic packages.
> Check your local TW web page, or call them for details on packages and pricing to be sure that the HD or digital stations that you want are in the deal you subscribe to.


Thank you for all you help.


----------



## Shmooh

squiddohio said:


> You can use only 1 CC if you want, but for $3/month you are asking for a lot of aggravation. TW probably won't give you an M-Card (multi-stream which is for two tuners), but I would highly recommend two CCs rather than one. I have 3 HD TiVos with 2 CCs in each; it's a small price to pay to be sure all your programs are accessible for viewing and recording.


Does TWC in Ohio not supply M-Cards or something?

If they do and you just have a preference for 2 S-Cards, is there any particular reason for that? Are 2 cards considered to be more reliable somehow, and thus worth the extra $3 a month? For what it's worth, I have one M-Card, and have had no problems with it whatsoever (I've had it for about 1 year).

If they claim to only supply S-Cards and you want an M-Card, you may want to ask them to note you'd like M-Cards on your work order anyway, and to re-iterate that request to the tech who comes to install them. I think I've heard that's worked for some people, as the first line phone support people often don't know much about cable cards.


----------



## mkomyluck

AAARRRGGG....HELP!!!! Arlington TX ZIP 76002...I am so upset. I have had 5 appointments 9 hrs invested and no CC working in my TiVo. I was lucky enough to have 1 SSCC working in my TiVo Tues. night untill the new TWC technician showed up at my house to install the M-Card and He informed me that the 2 M-Cards he brought were not in inventory and could not be activated so he left a non working M-Card in my box and took the only working S-Card. I am so lost, I have never had this problem with Comcast.

I have been a loyal TiVo Member since 05, I moved and were i moved to had no cable service so i was forced to go to Dish. After Paying a year of TiVo service I decided to sell my HD-Box on Ebay. I moved 3 months later I got relocated with work. I decided to go with AT&T Uverse and got the worst picture of my life, after 3 months of this i went to TWC and used there DVR for 3 months...AAARRRRRGGGG....what a POS. I decided since its my B-day to purchase a TiVo. I added the new box, on my account and had already had a M-Card in my house from my Plasma TV which was replaced. So i called the dispatch office told them what i had and they told me to install the M-Card and it should work...I imediatly told them it would not and then was argued with...I had to explain to Tech Support at TWC how a CC works. So after an hour i got someone on the phone who, Supposedly, knew how to deactivate and reactivate and M-Card on my TiVo. That did not work. So they sent a Tech out on Sunday, with 1 M-Card, and gues what after 2 hours they realized this card was in "Lost" Status and could not be activated, so they sent another Tech out on Monday, I left my Mother In Law in the house to Great him, He tried for 2 hours to get the M-Card working and told us it was a Holiday so the Warehouse was Closed and could not get anymore Cards, and informed us it had been a year since he installed a CC and that he really did not know what to do, so he put me on the Schedule for Tuesday after 5 so i could be there, he shows up and Says "good news i brought to good cards" i said "sweet, lets get them on" guess what, S-Cards, so he has 2 no prob, ill pay the extra $3 F-IT right I WANT MY TIVO!!!
after trying to make the M-Card work for 2 hours, I take over, I pull out the BAD M-CARD, installed the S-card told him to call in the numbers and boom it worked, so i installed the second S-Card and NO GO...this card was "LOST IN THE BACKEND"...i got rescheduled for yesterday for noon, i got my call left work and meet the guy he has 2 M-Cards with him and says "I know everything about CC's", i am thinking finally i am going to get my TiVo working. Well yesterday was inventory day, and he left with 2 M-Cards, after he was gone they did inventory and those cards were not in the warehouse and were attached to no ones name so they reported them "Lost" so they could pair them but could not send them a Hit because the cards did not belong to TWC any more.......

WHAT TO DO....ANY ONE IN ARLINGTON EVER GET THERE TIVO WORKING....HELP I NEED HELP....

I decided last night to act dumb...i ordered 3 new M-Cards and told them i would pay 39.99 to have them installed on Sat. in hopes that they will stop putting my ticket on repair status, and bring 3 good M-Cards when i only need one. 

HELP....HELP.....HELP.....HELP

sorry so long 

Martin


----------



## mkomyluck

HELP...ARLINGTON TX, 76002 TIME WARNER CABLE

Here goes, 5 appointments 9 hours of techs at my house and still no TiVo..


----------



## skaggs

mkomyluck said:


> AAARRRGGG....HELP!!!! Arlington TX ZIP 76002...I am so upset. I have had 5 appointments 9 hrs invested and no CC working in my TiVo. I was lucky enough to have 1 SSCC working in my TiVo Tues. night untill the new TWC technician showed up at my house to install the M-Card and He informed me that the 2 M-Cards he brought were not in inventory and could not be activated so he left a non working M-Card in my box and took the only working S-Card. I am so lost, I have never had this problem with Comcast.
> 
> I have been a loyal TiVo Member since 05, I moved and were i moved to had no cable service so i was forced to go to Dish. After Paying a year of TiVo service I decided to sell my HD-Box on Ebay. I moved 3 months later I got relocated with work. I decided to go with AT&T Uverse and got the worst picture of my life, after 3 months of this i went to TWC and used there DVR for 3 months...AAARRRRRGGGG....what a POS. I decided since its my B-day to purchase a TiVo. I added the new box, on my account and had already had a M-Card in my house from my Plasma TV which was replaced. So i called the dispatch office told them what i had and they told me to install the M-Card and it should work...I imediatly told them it would not and then was argued with...I had to explain to Tech Support at TWC how a CC works. So after an hour i got someone on the phone who, Supposedly, knew how to deactivate and reactivate and M-Card on my TiVo. That did not work. So they sent a Tech out on Sunday, with 1 M-Card, and gues what after 2 hours they realized this card was in "Lost" Status and could not be activated, so they sent another Tech out on Monday, I left my Mother In Law in the house to Great him, He tried for 2 hours to get the M-Card working and told us it was a Holiday so the Warehouse was Closed and could not get anymore Cards, and informed us it had been a year since he installed a CC and that he really did not know what to do, so he put me on the Schedule for Tuesday after 5 so i could be there, he shows up and Says "good news i brought to good cards" i said "sweet, lets get them on" guess what, S-Cards, so he has 2 no prob, ill pay the extra $3 F-IT right I WANT MY TIVO!!!
> after trying to make the M-Card work for 2 hours, I take over, I pull out the BAD M-CARD, installed the S-card told him to call in the numbers and boom it worked, so i installed the second S-Card and NO GO...this card was "LOST IN THE BACKEND"...i got rescheduled for yesterday for noon, i got my call left work and meet the guy he has 2 M-Cards with him and says "I know everything about CC's", i am thinking finally i am going to get my TiVo working. Well yesterday was inventory day, and he left with 2 M-Cards, after he was gone they did inventory and those cards were not in the warehouse and were attached to no ones name so they reported them "Lost" so they could pair them but could not send them a Hit because the cards did not belong to TWC any more.......
> 
> WHAT TO DO....ANY ONE IN ARLINGTON EVER GET THERE TIVO WORKING....HELP I NEED HELP....
> 
> I decided last night to act dumb...i ordered 3 new M-Cards and told them i would pay 39.99 to have them installed on Sat. in hopes that they will stop putting my ticket on repair status, and bring 3 good M-Cards when i only need one.
> 
> HELP....HELP.....HELP.....HELP
> 
> sorry so long
> 
> Martin


Sounds like the typical TWC cable card installation.  Sorry.


----------



## DougJohnson

mkomyluck said:


> WHAT TO DO....ANY ONE IN ARLINGTON EVER GET THERE TIVO WORKING....HELP I NEED HELP....


It's probably not any help, but my son-in-law and daughter's TiVo HD is working fine in Arlington. They do have cable card(s), but I don't know if it is two S cards or one M card. -- Doug


----------



## mkomyluck

WOW....I cant believe it....got a call right after this post for another visit by tech...after 2 attempts I am happy to report I have my TIVO WORKING!!!!! the first card the tech put in was my original card that started all of this, i stoped him mid stream walked over to the box ejected it and told him to insert the other card...and WOW it worked...OMG i dont know what i am going to do now...I was thinking about putting another TiVo upstairs but is this worth it??


----------



## mkomyluck

Here is a nice side note, if you dont know already and you subscribe to digital cable, at least here in Arlington TX, you can set your TiVo up for regular Cable, do a channel search in settings under channel lineup and your TiVo HD box will display digital cable channels. I recently found this out during my CC ordeal. Most of the channels will not be assigned a name but you can figure them out, my TiVo found 489 cable channels, 1-99 were all assigned numbers..for example it found 4 for fox and 4-1 for fox hd, 34 espn and 234 espn hd <---this was not labeled i had to figure this out.


----------



## mkomyluck

Ehilbert1 said:


> Thank you for all you help.





mkomyluck said:


> Here is a nice side note, if you dont know already and you subscribe to digital cable, at least here in Arlington TX, you can set your TiVo up for regular Cable, do a channel search in settings under channel lineup and your TiVo HD box will display digital cable channels. I recently found this out during my CC ordeal. Most of the channels will not be assigned a name but you can figure them out, my TiVo found 489 cable channels, 1-99 were all assigned numbers..for example it found 4 for fox and 4-1 for fox hd, 34 espn and 234 espn hd <---this was not labeled i had to figure this out.


I should elaborate more. Dont be confused by this. The TiVo did not find my premium channels, well it did not scramble them. NO HBO, no 3rd tear programing,


----------



## kevin120

mkomyluck said:


> Here is a nice side note, if you dont know already and you subscribe to digital cable, at least here in Arlington TX, you can set your TiVo up for regular Cable, do a channel search in settings under channel lineup and your TiVo HD box will display digital cable channels. I recently found this out during my CC ordeal. Most of the channels will not be assigned a name but you can figure them out, my TiVo found 489 cable channels, 1-99 were all assigned numbers..for example it found 4 for fox and 4-1 for fox hd, 34 espn and 234 espn hd <---this was not labeled i had to figure this out.


The HD channels are in the 300,400,700,800 range. there are duplicate sd channels in themes such as kids,sports,premiums,music,religious that are on channels 100+.


----------



## mdblanke

I live in the Toledo Ohio area and have TWC with a new HD Tivo with a dual(two way) cable card. Recently TWC introduced some new HD channels. My problem seems to be that TiVo is not recognizing the right new channels. It has two of them switched. It thinks the SyFy channel is Bravo and Bravo is SyFy. I am forcing the TiVo to record Bravo to get my SyFy channels (cant live without my SyFy) Anyone heard of this problem. Should i contact TiVo directly?


----------



## cobec8

I post this simply to alert/reassure others who wonder why inserting a cable card in a slot and activating it shouldn't be like inserting an ATM card and withdrawing money.

I had my Tivo HD replaced under warranty a few days ago. So when the new Tivo arrived, I took the cable card out of the old Tivo and put it in the new one.

Pop-up: "You must contact Time Warner to activate etc etc... "

I called them. No, they cant activate it by phone. A guy must come out - three days later (that was their earliest appt opening at $40 by the way).

He came. It took three phone calls til he found someone at TW who knew how to activate the card (and "lock it in" as they say). He was here 45 minutes, and went out to the truck to consult another guy as well.

Bottom line: Cable Cards are an unknown quantity to the vast majority of TW NYC customer service reps (who I was advised are going through training etc about this new technology).


----------



## cat19me

We have three Series 2 Tivos that we've been running with our local small cable company (who doesn't know how to do cablecards and is too small to be required to do them). All of them are set up to use their own digital cable box and to single-tune with IR blaster. (We did all set-up with help from this site; all tech did was run the cable into the house). We do not have HD Tivos or TVs.

We have run our own router off the incoming box in the basement (and added three hubs around the house) to handle our LAN, with printer, computers, and of course the ethernet hookups for the Tivos. All works great.

Local company is stopping their digital cable service completely and moving to Direct TV in a month. I understand that we wouldn't be able to dualtune with DirectTV either. Plus they want a two-year contract. 

Our other option is to do TWC. We want to have all three Tivos (finally) able to dual-tune.  We do not want any premium subscription (HBO etc) channels. If I understand the CSR, the specialized channel package we want will only work with the cable box, but we could also have standard/classic cable channels available to our other TVs without paying extra. 

My questions:

* With a single TWC cable box downstairs and a Series 2 Tivo, do we need any other equipment else to dual-tune for basic and digital cable? What are the limits on that? 

* With "just" cable upstairs and two Series 2 Tivos, will we be able to dual tune the "classic" channels on both and what would be the limitations on that?

* What do we need to tell TWC to get all of this set-up effectively? Will they be likely to set this up so that we can still use all the cable we've got installed now for digital internet and cable, or will they likely say that we need to pay them to redo all this? 

* How much, if any, of the Tivo setup does TWC need to dp? (We've never had a tech touch our Tivos before.)

* How many zillion hours of labor and visits will this cost us?

* Would we better off giving up dual-tuning yet again  and going with DirectTV?


----------



## drwmax

Just purchased unit; was asked for serial #. I said model #? She said serial #. I said how many digits. She said "it starts with TDC". I said that's the model # and read her the model #. She put me on hold for 10 minutes and said "time warner does not support that tivo version". I said "impossible. Get your supervisor as I know many hundreds or thousands of people are on TWC with that model #." She put me on hold, then came back and said "You need to talk to a supervisor". Now on perma-hold. Suggestions?


----------



## drwmax

Supervisor finally reached. Put me on hold numerous times. Finally said, "we must have old information back from July 2009. A tech will be out early next week." He asked how many cards I needed. I said 1 M-card should suffice. He said, "oh, that Tivo device takes 1 M-card?" I said yes. I then asked if I needed a Tuning Adapter in this region. He said, no your tuners are built in to the Tivo. I said, yes, the tuners are built in, but I might need a Tuning Adapter. You've not heard of that, so please make a note for your technician to bring one just in case.

I'll post everyone next week if this actually works.


----------



## essjay22

Got my tivo ,TW tech came out installed one M card, ordered the tuner adapter ( out of stock he knew we needed one) Got the adapter today, I installed it and we are up and running in HD now. The tech visit was 17$ the card was 2 something a Mo. After all the reports in here i was pleasantly surprised that all went well and all the ppl i spoke to were reasonably knowledgeable and helpfull.
Hope you all do as well.
s


----------



## mdblanke

essjay22 said:


> Got my tivo ,TW tech came out installed one M card, ordered the tuner adapter ( out of stock he knew we needed one) Got the adapter today, I installed it and we are up and running in HD now. The tech visit was 17$ the card was 2 something a Mo. After all the reports in here i was pleasantly surprised that all went well and all the ppl i spoke to were reasonably knowledgeable and helpfull.
> Hope you all do as well.
> s


I got a letter about the tuner adapter but when i called TW they did not seem to know about it or that i needed one. Certain channels have switched to SD as of Jan-21 but my TiVo still seems to view them fine.(TiVo HD with M-Card) The letter stated that i had 60 days to get a free tuner and that i had to go and pick it up (nearest office is over an hour away). I know with my luck everything will stop working after the 60 days. I have only one problem right now and that is my TiVo thinks the HD SyFy channel is the HD Bravo


----------



## rv65

The North County portion of TWC San Diego is activating SDV tomorrow and a ton of HD channels will be added so you better get your TA ready. The north county system is Motorola while San Diego proper is SA.


----------



## jeremyz

drwmax said:


> Supervisor finally reached. Put me on hold numerous times. Finally said, "we must have old information back from July 2009. A tech will be out early next week." He asked how many cards I needed. I said 1 M-card should suffice. He said, "oh, that Tivo device takes 1 M-card?" I said yes. I then asked if I needed a Tuning Adapter in this region. He said, no your tuners are built in to the Tivo. I said, yes, the tuners are built in, but I might need a Tuning Adapter. You've not heard of that, so please make a note for your technician to bring one just in case.
> 
> I'll post everyone next week if this actually works.


A Tivo on TWC NYC does not need a TA. Not surprising that the guy didn't know what it was.


----------



## coltsfanincincy

Hi,

Got a TIVO HD Dvr, Called TWC Cincinnati and the sales guy told me they dont do cable cards anymore. Is this true? Should I call back and talk to customer service. I dont want to have to use their excuse for a DVR.

thanks


----------



## CrispyCritter

coltsfanincincy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got a TIVO HD Dvr, Called TWC Cincinnati and the sales guy told me they dont do cable cards anymore. Is this true? Should I call back and talk to customer service. I dont want to have to use their excuse for a DVR.


You should complain loudly to TWC customer service. They are absolutely legally required to furnish and support cablecards.


----------



## coltsfanincincy

CrispyCritter said:


> You should complain loudly to TWC customer service. They are absolutely legally required to furnish and support cablecards.


I thought I read that somewhere just wasnt Sure.. Thanks Crispy


----------



## SCSIRAID

coltsfanincincy said:


> I thought I read that somewhere just wasnt Sure.. Thanks Crispy


If you dont get anywhere with TWC, call TiVo and ask for cablecard support... they will help kick 'em in the behind...


----------



## Orcus

Hi,
Bought a TivoHD a couple weeks before having North East Ohio TWC come out and hook us up to cable.
When I arranged the appointment, I informed the person at the other end that I needed either 2 single stream or 1 multi stream cablecard.

The install "seemed" to go smoothly - checked out a bunch of channels and was really happy with how HD looked on our TV.

Of course - a day later the wife complained to me that some of her favorite (non-premium) channels are just gray screens...

Argh!

read the FAQ - and I see this is a "fairly" common occurrence ;-)

Now - I'm trying to narrow down just what the cause of our gray screens.
I haven't called TWC yet to verify our account is setup correctly - but I did look at the cablecard setup screens.

We have two Single stream SA cards (no Multistreams in stock) and according to the FAQ - what I should see is:

"CP Auth: Received"
"Powerkey Status: Ready"

For both cards - what I see is:

"CP Auth: Received"
"Powerkey Status: Not Ready waiting for EMMS"

Now - from a quick search, "Not Ready waiting for EMMS" means neither cablecard is properly setup?

And I need to schedule a service call to get their butts out here and finish setting things up?

thanks

Jim


----------



## SCSIRAID

Orcus said:


> Hi,
> Bought a TivoHD a couple weeks before having North East Ohio TWC come out and hook us up to cable.
> When I arranged the appointment, I informed the person at the other end that I needed either 2 single stream or 1 multi stream cablecard.
> 
> The install "seemed" to go smoothly - checked out a bunch of channels and was really happy with how HD looked on our TV.
> 
> Of course - a day later the wife complained to me that some of her favorite (non-premium) channels are just gray screens...
> 
> Argh!
> 
> read the FAQ - and I see this is a "fairly" common occurrence ;-)
> 
> Now - I'm trying to narrow down just what the cause of our gray screens.
> I haven't called TWC yet to verify our account is setup correctly - but I did look at the cablecard setup screens.
> 
> We have two Single stream SA cards (no Multistreams in stock) and according to the FAQ - what I should see is:
> 
> "CP Auth: Received"
> "Powerkey Status: Ready"
> 
> For both cards - what I see is:
> 
> "CP Auth: Received"
> "Powerkey Status: Not Ready waiting for EMMS"
> 
> Now - from a quick search, "Not Ready waiting for EMMS" means neither cablecard is properly setup?
> 
> And I need to schedule a service call to get their butts out here and finish setting things up?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Jim


Looks like they are properly paired... but looks like you need a 'balancing hit' to get your 'entitlements'.


----------



## Orcus

SCSIRAID said:


> Looks like they are properly paired... but looks like you need a 'balancing hit' to get your 'entitlements'.


Great! I think ;-)

I'm guessing I should be able to call them and have them do the balancing from there end - and I should see some results on the cablecard screen.

Currently - for both cards it shows "EMM Count = 0".

What should the count be if things were working properly?

I'm planning on calling TWC from work tomorrow - and if they send the "hit" I'll have the wife check the cablecard screens - and I need to have an idea of what to expect.
Anything but zero?

thanks!

Jim


----------



## Grumock

Orcus said:


> Great! I think ;-)
> 
> I'm guessing I should be able to call them and have them do the balancing from there end - and I should see some results on the cablecard screen.
> 
> Currently - for both cards it shows "EMM Count = 0".
> 
> What should the count be if things were working properly?
> 
> I'm planning on calling TWC from work tomorrow - and if they send the "hit" I'll have the wife check the cablecard screens - and I need to have an idea of what to expect.
> Anything but zero?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Jim


Should be at least 6 emms if not 39.


----------



## Orcus

Grumock said:


> Should be at least 6 emms if not 39.


Ok,
called while at work today and SLOWLY worked through the question/response card the person at the other end was reading from.

"I don't have a USB cable to unplug"

"I am using a TiVo not a cable tuner"

"no - the cards do not need balanced - you need to send a balancing hit to them'

Approximately 10 minutes after calling - she informed me she had sent the balancing hit - or whatever it is they do.

When I got home - the only difference was that the EMM count was now 2.
The status was still waiting on the EMMs.

Just for the heck of it - I tried restarting my TiVo.

Once it came back up - I checked the cablecard status - and now the EMM count is 0 for both cards.

*sigh*

Don't tell me that if/when I ever get things running properly - if the TiVo restarts - it will be messed up again....
Hopefully that is not the case...

Jim


----------



## ryansdadd

Wow what a pain to get my Tivo upgraded.3 day wait while they mailed me a tuning adapter.2 days after that they send out these 2 kids,the whole time they were here they knocked Tivo and how much better TWC's PVR was in their opinion....Took them 2hrs to install the cards (the set they brought needed a firmware upgrade that took about 45min apiece... and to install a tuning adapter (which I was surprised -another large black box) -but at least there is no monthly fee for it.

I am a little suprised that TWC insists on installing the cards.$25 + $2.50 a card is what they charge in Ohio....They still gotta get a cut


----------



## Grumock

Orcus said:


> Ok,
> called while at work today and SLOWLY worked through the question/response card the person at the other end was reading from.
> 
> "I don't have a USB cable to unplug"
> 
> "I am using a TiVo not a cable tuner"
> 
> "no - the cards do not need balanced - you need to send a balancing hit to them'
> 
> Approximately 10 minutes after calling - she informed me she had sent the balancing hit - or whatever it is they do.
> 
> When I got home - the only difference was that the EMM count was now 2.
> The status was still waiting on the EMMs.
> 
> Just for the heck of it - I tried restarting my TiVo.
> 
> Once it came back up - I checked the cablecard status - and now the EMM count is 0 for both cards.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Don't tell me that if/when I ever get things running properly - if the TiVo restarts - it will be messed up again....
> Hopefully that is not the case...
> 
> Jim


Well when you restart it the emms will go to 0. The problem you describe is the card not being staged in the Head End or (DNCS). Normally the regular CSRs will not be able to help you with this since someone has to contact the DNCS & have them manually put in the stage hit. In this case I would recommend that you ask to be transferred to the Cable Card Support desk & they will be able to help you. If you local rep cannot help you call TIVo & they will get you to the Cable Card Support Desk for TWC.


----------



## Orcus

Grumock said:


> Well when you restart it the emms will go to 0. The problem you describe is the card not being staged in the Head End or (DNCS). Normally the regular CSRs will not be able to help you with this since someone has to contact the DNCS & have them manually put in the stage hit. In this case I would recommend that you ask to be transferred to the Cable Card Support desk & they will be able to help you. If you local rep cannot help you call TIVo & they will get you to the Cable Card Support Desk for TWC.


Ok,
got no where with calling the support desk last night - but she did end up scheduling a truck to roll out here and take a look at things.

Turns out - as you said, the cablecards were paired correctly - but not staged.
The good news is - we have some of the SD channels we were missing - but are still missing a bunch of HD channels. The tech that stopped by this afternoon explained that the missing HD channels are their switched ones - so we're supposed to have another tech stop by on Saturday with a tuning adapter.

Hopefully that will fix things.

The tech tonight couldn't believe the installed hadn't staged the cablecards properly - he asked me if the guy just handed them to me and left ;-)

Jim


----------



## ananke44

Did anyone get a letter about them getting rid of the cable cards? I just got a letter yesterday saying I will lose my HD channels April 5th if I don't have them come bring some external converter box to use their new SDV service...

Okay - nevermind, just found the SDV thread...off to read.


----------



## kevin120

ananke44 said:


> Did anyone get a letter about them getting rid of the cable cards? I just got a letter yesterday saying I will lose my HD channels April 5th if I don't have them come bring some external converter box to use their new SDV service...
> 
> Okay - nevermind, just found the SDV thread...off to read.


Welocome fellow north texan you welcomed to this thread they want cable card tvs to have a Motorola DCT5100, DCT/DCH 6200 or DCH/DCX3200 replace the cable cards as the tvs are not compatible with the tuning adapter.

now if you have a tivo,moxi,or ati DCT cable card tv PC you can pick up the tuner at a payment center. Some of the payment centers are not open on saturday but the arlington headend/office is open 8:00am-6:00pm mon thru friday on saturday from 8:00am-5:00pm


----------



## Orcus

What a pain.
It eventually took TWO service calls to get all of our channels operational.

The issues were - the cablecards were not staged properly - AND most of the
HD channels are switched.

So now we have this big honkin' tuner adapter attached to the TiVo also - and that has made everything work the way it should have.

The tech who brought the tuning adapter had no idea how to set it up - he originally attached just the cable to it - and the usb to the TiVo and expected things to work. I told him it needed a patch cable from the "out" port to the TiVo - but of course he didn't listen.

10 minutes later when no channels at all are coming in - he makes a small patch cable and hooks it up right.

Then they try to charge me $50 for the service call - labeling it as an initial install - and I told them I already PAID for the initial install - this was the second service call to actually fix things the way they should have been!

All's well that ends well I guess...

Jim


----------



## smak

Is there a place where I can get an accurate list of which channels on the TWC system in my area are switched?

-smak-


----------



## dlfl

smak said:


> Is there a place where I can get an accurate list of which channels on the TWC system in my area are switched?
> 
> -smak-


There wasn't on my TWC system (Southwest Ohio). This info is of no interest to 99+% of their subscribers so the tech support people don't usually have it handy. I assume most subscribers get reliable lineup info directly from their TWC set-top box or DVR. When my cable cards and TA were installed last July the installers couild not even give me a list of the channels I should receive. I keep asking for channel lineup brochures and they keep sending them, but they are never up to date. They have a channel lineup webpage but it is so user unfriendly that it's practically useless (and doesn't distinguish SDV channels at all, of course).

I once made a tech support person read me the list of SDV channels over the phone, but later determined it was inaccurate and incomplete.

There is a way you can tell if a tuned channel is SDV, see **this post**.. This is tedious and of course requires you to be able to tune the channel -- not helpful if you're wondering if you're failing to tune SDV channels that you should receive.


----------



## supersportsfan

Question...thinking of upgrading from my HD to the Premiere. Will I be able to switch my M card from one box to the other, or will I need to have Time Warner roll a truck?


----------



## squiddohio

You should be able to just switch the cards and call TW to have them send the appropriate signals, which are needed because the card has to be paired or mated or something to the new box. However, some cable companies seem to want to send a "technician" for such tasks. Be aware, however, that if this is the case, all he will do is take the card, put it in the new TiVo, and call in for some hits. He will have to follow the TiVo instructions you will have, because he will surely not know the TiVo procedures (which is why TiVo prints them out to hand to the "installers." Generally it will be a waste of his time, as a trained chimp could put the card into the box, but rules are rules.
Good luck.


----------



## jawboneradio

Anyone in North East Ohio with Time Warner Cable not getting the HD channels in the 1000 block? TWC made a lineup change and moved all the HD channels to the 1000's. Tivo has updated the channel guide, but all the HD channels are still in the 400 block. Frustrating to say the least. Can anyone else here commiserate?


----------



## samsauce29

jawboneradio said:


> Anyone in North East Ohio with Time Warner Cable not getting the HD channels in the 1000 block? TWC made a lineup change and moved all the HD channels to the 1000's. Tivo has updated the channel guide, but all the HD channels are still in the 400 block. Frustrating to say the least. Can anyone else here commiserate?


Northeast OH (actually Erie, PA) here. All of my channels are working fine as of tonight. The lineup changes came in 2 pieces Tuesday for most and today for local channels. The only one I'm missing now is Fox Sports Pittsburgh.

There was a post from someone in Erie County with a TWC box that mentioned they had moved back to the 400's so it's possibly only in some places.

I can commiserate with you though... hoping this is the end of all the channel flip-flopping.


----------



## jchick

The channels 1000 and over do NOT come in. As you said, Tivo thinks they are there but blank screen.



jawboneradio said:


> Anyone in North East Ohio with Time Warner Cable not getting the HD channels in the 1000 block? TWC made a lineup change and moved all the HD channels to the 1000's. Tivo has updated the channel guide, but all the HD channels are still in the 400 block. Frustrating to say the least. Can anyone else here commiserate?


----------



## SubEffect

jawboneradio said:


> Anyone in North East Ohio with Time Warner Cable not getting the HD channels in the 1000 block? TWC made a lineup change and moved all the HD channels to the 1000's. Tivo has updated the channel guide, but all the HD channels are still in the 400 block. Frustrating to say the least. Can anyone else here commiserate?


I'm in Lake County and currently re-running guided setup for the third time this week in hopes that the channel lineup gets sorted out. With SDV, it's become quite a nightmare to go back and tune in the 'old' 400 channels since switching between them too frequently is enough to kick the Cisco TA offline for 5-10 minutes. I am hoping this gets cleared up soon. I'm not sure if I should call TWC or TiVo for some help or a status.


----------



## jchick

So, I just talked to a TWC support rep. She blames it on TIVO, that they have not yet reached an agreement with TWC to 'program' their tuning adapters. She said to call TIVO and complain. 

Whatever. This sucks.


----------



## samsauce29

jchick said:


> So, I just talked to a TWC support rep. She blames it on TIVO, that they have not yet reached an agreement with TWC to 'program' their tuning adapters. She said to call TIVO and complain.
> 
> Whatever. This sucks.


I'm not sure what that means at all... but all is now well in Erie, PA, also part of the TWC Northeast Ohio division.

I'd call back and ask someone else... or maybe call TiVo first and ask them if there is any truth to the statement.


----------



## frankincensed

Shmooh said:


> Does TWC in Ohio not supply M-Cards or something?
> 
> If they do and you just have a preference for 2 S-Cards, is there any particular reason for that? Are 2 cards considered to be more reliable somehow, and thus worth the extra $3 a month? For what it's worth, I have one M-Card, and have had no problems with it whatsoever (I've had it for about 1 year).
> 
> If they claim to only supply S-Cards and you want an M-Card, you may want to ask them to note you'd like M-Cards on your work order anyway, and to re-iterate that request to the tech who comes to install them. I think I've heard that's worked for some people, as the first line phone support people often don't know much about cable cards.


I did just that, called to ask that I want a M card be written on the work order. What a s--t storm that started. They keep telling me they dont supply M cards, or the (so called)technician that comes to install will have what I need & know what to do. After reading these accounts of incompetence I am starting to second guess using Tivo as a cable box. Up to this point Ive just been using it as a stream box.


----------



## StanSimmons

frankincensed said:


> I did just that, called to ask that I want a M card be written on the work order. What a s--t storm that started. They keep telling me they dont supply M cards, or the (so called)technician that comes to install will have what I need & know what to do. After reading these accounts of incompetence* I am starting to second guess using Tivo as a cable box.* Up to this point Ive just been using it as a stream box.


Bingo! That is exactly what TWC is hoping for. Stand your ground and make them keep rolling trucks until it works.


----------



## vboshart

Utica, NY - It took me 3 months and 6 TWC visits but I finally got my TiVo Series 3 HD box working with Time Warner Cable. 

The end result is that for our area you need a CableCard and Tuning Adapter box. The CableCard should be a MS (multi-stream). This one card will let you access both tuners on your TiVo box. 

The cost for the CableCard per month is $2.50. There is no charge for the Tuning Adapter. 

They could not supply me with a tuning adapter but I was able to order one on the Time Warner web site. This item is free. I was able to install it myself. 

I did run the TiVo setup again once I had the Tuning Adapter installed. Fortunately, even though I did not have the CableCard yet, it gave the option to install a CableCard later.

Once I finally had both items, a tech returned and called TWC to activate the card. It wasn't until some EMM data was sent that the "card" started seeing digital and HD channels. Within 24 hours, all my HD channels programming info was available.

I'm a happy TiVo user again.... I hope this information helps someone else in my area to know that you can use TiVo HD in Central New York.


----------



## frankincensed

Ive decided that when the cable guy shows up at my house today, if he doesn't have a m card Im going to forget trying to use tivo hd as my cable box, & just continue to use it as a stream box. This is way too frustrating to screw around for multiple visits from TWC to get this box to work right. Why cant Tivo boxes just take a direct cable input like the TWC dvr?


----------



## SCSIRAID

frankincensed said:


> Why cant Tivo boxes just take a direct cable input like the TWC dvr?


Because the cableco signals are encrypted and TiVo needs the 'magic decoder ring' in order to decrypt those signals so they are usable. The magic decoder ring is also known as a 'cablecard'.


----------



## bobrt6676

frankincensed said:


> I did just that, called to ask that I want a M card be written on the work order. What a s--t storm that started. They keep telling me they dont supply M cards, or the (so called)technician that comes to install will have what I need & know what to do. After reading these accounts of incompetence I am starting to second guess using Tivo as a cable box. Up to this point Ive just been using it as a stream box.


SW OHIO TWC - I have 2 TIVOs 2 M-card's. I had 2-S-cards replaced 1 month ago with 1- M-card. The tech that came out was reading off his directions from TWC and it stated only M-cards should be installed in TIVO's.  CSR's are mostly clueless(some are very good) Just have them put M-card requested on the service ticket. Don't settle for less.


----------



## JimWall

jchick said:


> So, I just talked to a TWC support rep. She blames it on TIVO, that they have not yet reached an agreement with TWC to 'program' their tuning adapters. She said to call TIVO and complain.
> 
> Whatever. This sucks.


The support rep is clueless. Keep calling until you get someone who knows what to do or will escalate it to someone who does. Tuning adapters work with more than TIVO though TIVO was the first product to take advantage of it.


----------



## JimWall

SCSIRAID said:


> Because the cableco signals are encrypted and TiVo needs the 'magic decoder ring' in order to decrypt those signals so they are usable. The magic decoder ring is also known as a 'cablecard'.





frankincensed said:


> Ive decided that when the cable guy shows up at my house today, if he doesn't have a m card Im going to forget trying to use tivo hd as my cable box, & just continue to use it as a stream box. This is way too frustrating to screw around for multiple visits from TWC to get this box to work right. Why cant Tivo boxes just take a direct cable input like the TWC dvr?


I understand TWC DVR and set top boxes now use cable cards also. The main difference is TWC devices support full two way communication with cable system and TIVO does not. Also it costs a lot of money to add that to TIVO. The tuning adapter is a low cost alternative. To be true two way I don't know how much cost is licensing and how much of it is adding processing power to the TIVO to run the cable companies code/plug-in.


----------



## squiddohio

As it does once every 4 or 5 weeks, my tuning adapter went down and I got the flashing green light again. I called TWC for the usual hit, and this time I got a rep who seemed to know what I was talking about, quickly sent out the hit, resolving the problem. She even admitted that this is caused when TW sends out some signals from time to time, although she did not know what those signals were. Perhaps time and repeated TA calls are educating the folks at the other end of the line. We can only hope, although it would be nice to have a TA that did not need to be "hit" with signals 10 times a year, each of which requires a call to customer "service."


----------



## KeithB

TWC Carolinas - Charlotte - Just received their "New Digital Cable Lineup" mailer. They're shifting everything from the 200s up into the 1000s like other TWC areas. I really hate knowing just how screwy this is gonna get between TWC, Tribune, and TiVo.


----------



## KeithB

JimWall said:


> The support rep is clueless. Keep calling until you get someone who knows what to do or will escalate it to someone who does. Tuning adapters work with more than TIVO though TIVO was the first product to take advantage of it.


Agreed. The tuning adapters are supplied by the cable companies, not TiVo. The TA firmware is programmed by either Cisco or Motorola, depending on your system. The local cable company is responsible for rolling out firmware upgrades, depending on their hardware and their people.


----------



## jchick

Talked to both Tivo and TWC. Both say they are aware of the issue. No resolution yet and no ETA. TWC really knocked my socks off by giving $5.00 off for the HD tier we pay for since we can't get any of the 1000-series channels. Am I one of the very few that is having this Tuning Adapter issue? (It's a Cisco STA1520)



JimWall said:


> The support rep is clueless. Keep calling until you get someone who knows what to do or will escalate it to someone who does. Tuning adapters work with more than TIVO though TIVO was the first product to take advantage of it.


----------



## parttimer

You are not alone, I am in Ashtabula Ohio with two useless Tivo's for HD. I got an update today to .0f but that didn't seem to fix anything. My second tivo we just bought has an M card in it and after about 6 hours the unit locks up and and I either have to reboot or pull the cable card to get it to work. My original unit is a series 3hd with two s-cards and no 1000 channels their either. Last time I called I was told the engineers are working on it but there is no expected fix date. How the F do you roll something out without testing it. That is just bad business.


----------



## zaknafein

On Monday, both of my cable cards (which have been working relatively flawlessly for almost 3 years) went dead. The only channels TiVo can tune are the analog ones. When I try to tune a digital channel, it says "Searching for Signal on Cable In" and never tunes.

Called TWC Kansas City, and the rep sent several hits to the cards, which did nothing. Have a truck roll scheduled for Friday afternoon. I asked them to send an M card to replace the two S cards, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Shmooh

jchick said:


> Talked to both Tivo and TWC. Both say they are aware of the issue. No resolution yet and no ETA. TWC really knocked my socks off by giving $5.00 off for the HD tier we pay for since we can't get any of the 1000-series channels. Am I one of the very few that is having this Tuning Adapter issue? (It's a Cisco STA1520)





parttimer said:


> You are not alone, I am in Ashtabula Ohio with two useless Tivo's for HD. I got an update today to .0f but that didn't seem to fix anything. My second tivo we just bought has an M card in it and after about 6 hours the unit locks up and and I either have to reboot or pull the cable card to get it to work. My original unit is a series 3hd with two s-cards and no 1000 channels their either. Last time I called I was told the engineers are working on it but there is no expected fix date. How the F do you roll something out without testing it. That is just bad business.


Wait, what? I think I missed something. What's not working, exactly? Can you two not get any SDV-transmitted programming, or just not channels over 1000? Did TWC change the channel map on you, and now you just can't see the channels now that they've moved?

We've had a TA for a while now with a TivoHD. It's been flakey, but has been reasonably stable for the past few months. Occasional glitches in the past few months include the Tivo menus freezing up a few times (just wait for it to time out and it's fine) and a couple spontaneous Tivo reboots. These sound like Tivo software / driver bugs to me, though. Even if it's related to the TA behaving badly, the host device (the Tivo) should never be so adversely affected by a peripheral (the TA).


----------



## parttimer

Neither of my units get the 1000's, you get a message saying the adapter doesn't work. One of my units, about 2 months old will work fine for a day, then lock up. You press the button, hear the noise, and nada. Pull the cable card and it works fine.


----------



## kawertz

If you are having troubles with the tuning adapter in Northeast Ohio try disconnecting the USB Cable. You will loose the SDV channels but at least you will have the locals and non-SDV channels in the 1000. My problem is that every channel I receive is good except 1000+. I have talked numerous times with Cablecard Support and they keep assuring me that they are bugging the Engineering Department for NEO. UMMM Yeah sure you are.


----------



## smak

What was the guy on the phone at TW telling me when he said that their would be 2 cards, one for channels 0-99, and one for 100+ and VOD?

Is that total BS?

-smak-


----------



## KobeWilliams

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## Fofer

Thanks for your upcoming spam!


----------



## littlell3

smak said:


> What was the guy on the phone at TW telling me when he said that their would be 2 cards, one for channels 0-99, and one for 100+ and VOD?
> 
> Is that total BS?
> 
> -smak-


You are not going to get VOD with a Tivo.


----------



## littlell3

kawertz said:


> If you are having troubles with the tuning adapter in Northeast Ohio try disconnecting the USB Cable. You will loose the SDV channels but at least you will have the locals and non-SDV channels in the 1000. My problem is that every channel I receive is good except 1000+. I have talked numerous times with Cablecard Support and they keep assuring me that they are bugging the Engineering Department for NEO. UMMM Yeah sure you are.


I have spoken to Cablecard Support and I do believe that they are doing what they are saying, I believe they are talking to the Engineering Department for NEO, only because everytime I have talked to this group they have been right on the money and fixed my issue, I believe that if there was nothing they could do about it, they would explain that and why.


----------



## jchick

Still not feeling the love in Aurora, Ohio.



parttimer said:


> You are not alone, I am in Ashtabula Ohio with two useless Tivo's for HD. I got an update today to .0f but that didn't seem to fix anything. My second tivo we just bought has an M card in it and after about 6 hours the unit locks up and and I either have to reboot or pull the cable card to get it to work. My original unit is a series 3hd with two s-cards and no 1000 channels their either. Last time I called I was told the engineers are working on it but there is no expected fix date. How the F do you roll something out without testing it. That is just bad business.


----------



## singletond

We have Hi-def from Time Warner, and a Tivo (plus the TM cards that go in the back of the Tivo) and the TM-supplied Cisco STA 1250. The system drops switched channels ever since we got it. If I take the Cisco out of the circuit, call TM and ask them to send down the updates, those updates reach the Tivo and we get all the non-switched HD channels right way, but switched HD channels (CNN ch 135 is my test case) are unavailable. Then a few moments to many hours later we get the HD switched channels (ch 135 and the others work fine), then from 1-3 weeks later the switched channels go unavailable again. It seems that the Cisco prevents regular updates to the TM cards for switched HD channels. Is this a known problem? Is the a known fix?
Next step seems ot be get a set top box from TM and compare the channels we get.
Then maybe dump TM in favor of DirecTV?


----------



## dlfl

singletond said:


> We have Hi-def from Time Warner, and a Tivo (plus the TM cards that go in the back of the Tivo) and the TM-supplied Cisco STA 1250. The system drops switched channels ever since we got it. If I take the Cisco out of the circuit, call TM and ask them to send down the updates, those updates reach the Tivo and we get all the non-switched HD channels right way, but switched HD channels (CNN ch 135 is my test case) are unavailable. Then a few moments to many hours later we get the HD switched channels (ch 135 and the others work fine), then from 1-3 weeks later the switched channels go unavailable again. It seems that the Cisco prevents regular updates to the TM cards for switched HD channels. Is this a known problem? Is the a known fix?
> Next step seems ot be get a set top box from TM and compare the channels we get.
> Then maybe dump TM in favor of DirecTV?


These kinds of TA problems are pretty common with TWC. If you look at the several threads with Time Warner in their names you will see plenty of similar complaints. A delay of up to several hours after a "hit" to get all the channels is unusual though, I think. Are you power cycling your TA and cycling the USB cable after the hits?


----------



## squiddohio

After a "hit," it is NOT unusual for my TAs (I have 2) to take an hour or two to get settled in and go from flashing green light to solid. I don't understand it, and they usually go off stream once every 4 to 6 weeks (at the same time, courtesy of TW "signals") and require me to call for another hit. It's a giant pain.


----------



## dlfl

squiddohio said:


> After a "hit," it is NOT unusual for my TAs (I have 2) to take an hour or two to get settled in and go from flashing green light to solid. I don't understand it, and they usually go off stream once every 4 to 6 weeks (at the same time, courtesy of TW "signals") and require me to call for another hit. It's a giant pain.


Which TWC system are you in?


----------



## gallobg

Just spoke with a service tech at my location in Twinsburg, OH. He said that TWC NEO is rolling out the update on a box-by-box basis (e.g., a separate update for each set-top box version that they support). According to him, support for Tivo has not yet been rolled out but should be later this week or early next week (Tivo is pretty near the bottom of the update list). We just have to wait for our roll-out. 

On the plus side, TWC customer service didn't blink at reducing my cable bill by 10 days. If this isn't fixed by next week I'll call again and have it reduced further.


----------



## squiddohio

"Which TWC system are you in?"
I am in Time Warner, Cincinnati - City - I have a digital package, and the HD package, and I get HBO and Showtime. I have no TW box, just a Series 3 and two HD boxes, which hold a total of 6 cable cards. Two of my TiVos have a TA, and when they go on the fritz with the blinking green light, they usually go off at the same time, which a TW support lady admitted was due to some "signals" that TW sends out from time to time for updates, etc. Why they send that signal to me I don't know, since I do not have any of TW's hardware.
Other than this constant problem with the TAs, which seems to happen every 5 or 6 weeks, the TW service and the picture quality and even the customer service are excellent.
Before the S3 came out, I had a TW DVR, and there is no way I would want to go back to that mess, even at the low, low price of whatever they charge a month.


----------



## dlfl

squiddohio said:


> "Which TWC system are you in?"
> I am in Time Warner, Cincinnati - City - I have a digital package, and the HD package, and I get HBO and Showtime. I have no TW box, just a Series 3 and two HD boxes, which hold a total of 6 cable cards. Two of my TiVos have a TA, and when they go on the fritz with the blinking green light, they usually go off at the same time, which a TW support lady admitted was due to some "signals" that TW sends out from time to time for updates, etc. Why they send that signal to me I don't know, since I do not have any of TW's hardware.
> Other than this constant problem with the TAs, which seems to happen every 5 or 6 weeks, the TW service and the picture quality and even the customer service are excellent.
> Before the S3 came out, I had a TW DVR, and there is no way I would want to go back to that mess, even at the low, low price of whatever they charge a month.


OK, you and I are in the same system (SW Ohio). My TA goes out every 4 or 5 weeks (8-blinks-pause). I usually end up talking to the TWC National Cable Card Support desk, since they have been the only ones able to fix the problem 2/3 of the time. Last time, the NCCS guy told me the TA's are programmed to require a "balancing hit" every 30 days. This is supposed to happen automatically, but he suspects our system isn't getting it done.


----------



## bobrt6676

squiddohio said:


> After a "hit," it is NOT unusual for my TAs (I have 2) to take an hour or two to get settled in and go from flashing green light to solid. I don't understand it, and they usually go off stream once every 4 to 6 weeks (at the same time, courtesy of TW "signals") and require me to call for another hit. It's a giant pain.


I had the 8 blinking light last night. I have reported before the NCC techs had told me it takes 3 "authorizing" hits to get all stations back. And it works immediately when the 3rd Hit is sent. Of course I had to start out with the 1st line, she tried 1 hit, nothing. I told her it takes 3 hits. She could not comprehend and transfered me to 2nd tier. After 10min on hold, I explained again and she sent a hit. Nothing. She said she would have to roll a truck. I explained and asked her to send 1 more hit. She did and instantly all my SDV stations were back. She was amazed and made a note on my account.


----------



## dlfl

bobrt6676 said:


> I had the 8 blinking light last night. I have reported before the NCC techs had told me it takes 3 "authorizing" hits to get all stations back. And it works immediately when the 3rd Hit is sent. Of course I had to start out with the 1st line, she tried 1 hit, nothing. I told her it takes 3 hits. She could not comprehend and transfered me to 2nd tier. After 10min on hold, I explained again and she sent a hit. Nothing. She said she would have to roll a truck. I explained and asked her to send 1 more hit. She did and instantly all my SDV stations were back. She was amazed and made a note on my account.


Interesting. I've had the 8-blinks about 9 times now and talked to NCCS at least 4 times, and never heard of the "3 hit" requirement. But I can't assume they tell me every detail of what they do. Next time (and there will be a next time!) I'll make a point of asking about it.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> Interesting. I've had the 8-blinks about 9 times now and talked to NCCS at least 4 times, and never heard of the "3 hit" requirement. But I can't assume they tell me every detail of what they do. Next time (and there will be a next time!) I'll make a point of asking about it.


LMAO I was going to say the same thing. They just need to go to the 07 screen, otherwise known as the balancing screen, & hit enter. Best results are if you have the USB disconnected when they do that too.


----------



## dlfl

Grumock said:


> LMAO I was going to say the same thing. They just need to go to the 07 screen, otherwise known as the balancing screen, & hit enter. Best results are if you have the USB disconnected when they do that too.


Last time, I tried the "screen 7" suggestion on the CSR and got nowhere -- but that could just be because he was totally clueless. (NCCS had to fix it again.) I've had 2 or 3 times out of 9 when the local CSR knew what to do and did it quickly. All other times it took the NCCS.

I've been told that notations were placed on my account about 8-blink and what to do about it, but there's no indication this does any good.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> Last time, I tried the "screen 7" suggestion on the CSR and got nowhere -- but that could just be because he was totally clueless. (NCCS had to fix it again.) I've had 2 or 3 times out of 9 when the local CSR knew what to do and did it quickly. All other times it took the NCCS.
> 
> I've been told that notations were placed on my account about 8-blink and what to do about it, but there's no indication this does any good.


I imagine that would take the ability to be able to read for it to do any good. LOL


----------



## jchick

Still waiting in Aurora, Ohio. Not a peep from anyone. I'm going to call tomorrow and see if I can get some warm fuzzies.



gallobg said:


> Just spoke with a service tech at my location in Twinsburg, OH. He said that TWC NEO is rolling out the update on a box-by-box basis (e.g., a separate update for each set-top box version that they support). According to him, support for Tivo has not yet been rolled out but should be later this week or early next week (Tivo is pretty near the bottom of the update list). We just have to wait for our roll-out.
> 
> On the plus side, TWC customer service didn't blink at reducing my cable bill by 10 days. If this isn't fixed by next week I'll call again and have it reduced further.


----------



## Klankster

dlfl said:


> OK, you and I are in the same system (SW Ohio). My TA goes out every 4 or 5 weeks (8-blinks-pause). I usually end up talking to the TWC National Cable Card Support desk, since they have been the only ones able to fix the problem 2/3 of the time. Last time, the NCCS guy told me the TA's are programmed to require a "balancing hit" every 30 days. This is supposed to happen automatically, but he suspects our system isn't getting it done.


VERY interesting. The last time the 8-blink thing happened for me I was talking to the Tier 3 guy and told him this was getting very old, that it happens at least once a month for me. He looked into my account records and actually admitted he was astonished -- that it HAD happened about every 4 weeks --like clockwork! Every time on the last or next to last day of the month! He said that he suspected a bug in the system that cancels/reauthorizes the TAs, which apparently does so at the end of each month.

I can't wait to see if it happens again this week!  [sarcasm mode off]


----------



## Klankster

P.S. As soon as Tivo comes out with their new DirecTV box, I'm jumping ship back to DirecTV as fast as humanly possible. The TWC Series3 box has been a sad, expensive joke in my family with all these tuning-adapter-related service interruptions and the pixelation issues we get. Not to mention TWC's excessive compression on HD channels makes fast action scenes look like crap. Makes me wonder: What do they think we wanted HD for? Bragging rights? No, I want a quality picture.


----------



## dlfl

Klankster said:


> P.S. As soon as Tivo comes out with their new DirecTV box, I'm jumping ship back to DirecTV as fast as humanly possible. .......


You might want to reconsider that plan if **this rumor** is true.  Can you imagine a DirecTV DVR supported by Dish?


----------



## jchick

I called - what a joke. It's always luck of the draw when you call Customer support. The person I spoke with was clueless about the TA's. She asked someone else and they said all they could do is roll a truck. So, I'll waste some time on Wednesday with a technician who will tell me, "we don't know much of anything about these tuning adapters".



jchick said:


> Still waiting in Aurora, Ohio. Not a peep from anyone. I'm going to call tomorrow and see if I can get some warm fuzzies.


----------



## dcstager

When you get that bad CSR - hang up abruptly mid-sentence and try again. This works with CSRs with very poor language skills too and it works for any company you interact with.


----------



## dlfl

dcstager said:


> When you get that bad CSR - hang up abruptly mid-sentence and try again. This works with CSRs with very poor language skills too and it works for any company you interact with.


I agree. I will not accept a truck roll for TA problems that I know will not be solved by a truck roll. (You can let them schedule it and call back later to cancel if you wish.). I would try another TWC CSR or I would call TiVo support. TiVo support can connect you directly to the TWC National Cable Card Support (NCCS) desk, and they are the only part of TWC that's almost guaranteed to be able to understand your problem, and usually to fix it quick.
There are good and bad TiVo support people too, of course. Some of them don't know they can connect you with NCCS, or they have "a number for TWC" but don't know what it is. Both TiVo support and NCCS have evening hours BTW, so you don't have to give up work time to call them.


----------



## arrkay

I used a TiVo Series 3 with Time Warner and two cablecards for a couple of years with moderate success. No VOD access (no biggie), and perfectly working HD channels. I spent a year with DirecTV and had to go back to cable after moving to a new place that doesn't dig satellite dishes.

I'm giving the Time Warner DVRs a try, but I'm not all that enthused, and the fact that VOD seems to be mostly non-HD (or all non-HD) isn't really making VOD a must-have feature for me, at this point.

I'm considering going back to cable cards and my series 3, but it seems like a pretty long list of issues have cropped up since I last used mine. Reading most of the recent posts, it _seems_ like most of the issues are Ohio-related.

Is anyone in the Los Angeles area using the original Series 3 DVR with cable cards? Any gotchas? Is the installation process still as painful as it was in 2006? (It took them four trips the first time, and two trips the second time, but I think only one trip the third time I moved.)

Is the CableCard + Tuning Adapter = SDV equation relatively satisfied?


----------



## Fofer

Working fine for me. Haven't been issued a Tuning Adapter (at least yet) and am able to get all channels. 

I got a letter last year telling me sometime soon I might need one to access one or two channels (and they were lame ones, I remember thinking, I wouldn't care if I couldn't get them) and nothing since. So, I'm holding tight, all's well thus far.


----------



## arrkay

Fofer said:


> Working fine for me. Haven't been issued a Tuning Adapter (at least yet) and am able to get all channels.
> 
> I got a letter last year telling me sometime soon I might need one to access one or two channels (and they were lame ones, I remember thinking, I wouldn't care if I couldn't get them) and nothing since. So, I'm holding tight, all's well thus far.


Thanks Fofer, sounds like L.A. hasn't switched over then. Means I should have a few months' worth of respite, hopefully. Sounds good.


----------



## RTPGiants

So I haven't been paying attention in a little while because my TA was mostly working. It certainly doesn't just completely disconnect anymore.

However, of late, episodes are failing to record on switched channels with "signal unavailable" and those that do record are more often than not they're at least missing 3-5 minutes somewhere in the show. 

It's once again gotten to the point where recording HD through the TA is basically completely unreliable. Is this just a known thing we're never going to get solved?


----------



## m_jonis

RTPGiants said:


> So I haven't been paying attention in a little while because my TA was mostly working. It certainly doesn't just completely disconnect anymore.
> 
> However, of late, episodes are failing to record on switched channels with "signal unavailable" and those that do record are more often than not they're at least missing 3-5 minutes somewhere in the show.
> 
> It's once again gotten to the point where recording HD through the TA is basically completely unreliable. Is this just a known thing we're never going to get solved?


Basically yes, IMO. Neither Tivo nor the cable companies seem to care and unless you're lucky to get FIOS I think we'll be living with it for many more years to come (I figure it'll be at LEAST 2-3 years before Tivo has a tru2way compatible box)


----------



## dlfl

RTPGiants said:


> So I haven't been paying attention in a little while because my TA was mostly working. It certainly doesn't just completely disconnect anymore.
> 
> However, of late, episodes are failing to record on switched channels with "signal unavailable" and those that do record are more often than not they're at least missing 3-5 minutes somewhere in the show.
> 
> It's once again gotten to the point where recording HD through the TA is basically completely unreliable. Is this just a known thing we're never going to get solved?


I not only have the lost recording problem, which does seem to be getting worse lately, but my TA goes out regularly once per month, requiring a *minimum* of 30 mins of rebooting and talking to TWC to get "balancing hits". This has been going on for nine months now with no indication that anyone is going to fix it. I'm pretty sure the monthly outages are TWC's fault but I think the missed recordings could probably be fixed in the TiVo software. I haven't received the 11.0g update yet but I've seen no indication so far that this was addressed.


----------



## mercurial

On of my cables cards in my main S3 has gone into lala land (won't decode any CCI=0x01 channels). Time for another call tonight. I SOOOOOO am considering just ditching the lot and going back to super basic cable and/or OTA and supplementing with Netflix.


----------



## smak

So i tried switching my M card from my Tivo Series 3 to my new Premiere, and it seemed to work for awhile, but now it's missing most of the channels. Has the locals, so I'm pretty sure it's a cable card thing?

Do they usually setup the M card so you need to call in or have a truck roll, if moving it to another machine. I thought TW was one of the ones that allowed you to switch?

Is there some magic thing to tell the CSR to get them to fix it without a truck roll?

-smak-


----------



## RTPGiants

Another night, another "video signal not available". 

It's really annoying because in this case it was supposed to tune SyFy-HD. It failed to record. But of course 5 minutes later, on live TV (when I checked to see if the recording worked), the channel is tuned fine.

So very frustrating.


----------



## nchd

Just had my Tivo Premiere set up and TWC installed a Sci-Atl. Multi-media card. 

I'm not getting all of my HD channels (most of them). Any ideas? Both my local TWC office and installer were fairly clueless about the multi-media card. I wound up installing it myself, while he watched.


----------



## dlfl

nchd said:


> Just had my Tivo Premiere set up and TWC installed a Sci-Atl. Multi-media card.
> 
> I'm not getting all of my HD channels (most of them). Any ideas? Both my local TWC office and installer were fairly clueless about the multi-media card. I wound up installing it myself, while he watched.


Why not post this in the TiVo Premiere forum? Although in this case the issues are probably the same as for a Series 3.

If you have SDV in your system, you will need a Tuning Adapter to get many of your HD channels. Your TWC system should provide the TA free of charge and installation is even simpler than the CableCARD (no numbers to record or phone in). The only purpose for a truck roll would be as an alternative to them mailing it to you or you having to pick it up. However, they may insist on a truck roll anyway.

Just FYI, Sci-Atl is now Cisco (and is usually called that on these forums).

If your system doesn't use SDV, there is something wrong with the pairing or authorization of your CableCARD and you need to complain to TWC. This can almost always be fixed without a truck roll, but.........

How much did they charge for the installation?


----------



## JimWall

I have refused a truck roll several times. Saying the hit may take a while to arrive. Then called back the next day and get it to work.
The TA's are a pain but support here is getting better.
I seem to have trouble with 1 of 3 about once a month.
2nd last time 2 went out at exactly the same time. Which leads to the theory they need reauthorization once a month to keep working.
Last time one went out the CSR admitted she had no experience but could not get ahold of a supervisor. She found the current procedures and got it working!!! 
It appears in this area the support docs are getting better. They used to have 2 hits to send and the new CSR said they now have something like 7 different hits to send. One that works leaves it with no green light and then I press the button in front and it works.
Also be patient. It TA takes 4 to 5 minutes to reboot and initialize. Check the tuning adapter diagnostics on TIVO while waiting. TWC CSRs cannot see this info. One first screen go to the "Next Page" then "Tuning Resolver" page which indicates it is Authorized. If not and if page 2 of "Network and Tuning status" has an RF Network IP then time for CSR to send another hit.


----------



## organone

My TA does not get a solid green light, and has not for 24 hours. Most of the time it will flash 2 times, but sometimes 3 times. Does anyone have the troubleshooting for the blink codes, or a suggestion I can pass to TWCKC? THANKS


----------



## dlfl

organone said:


> My TA does not get a solid green light, and has not for 24 hours. Most of the time it will flash 2 times, but sometimes 3 times. Does anyone have the troubleshooting for the blink codes, or a suggestion I can pass to TWCKC? THANKS


8-blinks,pause means the TA needs to be given a "balancing hit".
6-blinks,pause means the USB to the TiVo is disconnected and TA is OK.
Not sure about any other blink codes but I think 2 to 4 blinks is something bad like the software is corrupted or is being updated.

Disconnect the USB connector and unplug the TA power for 10 seconds. Re-power the TA and wait 15 minutes to see if you get either a steady light or 6-blinks, pause then reconnect the USB cable. If the TA light goes out, hit the power button on the front. Now you need the TiVo to go through the "Acquiring Channels" process with the rotating symbol. If necessary, reboot the TiVo to force this. If you can't get either the steady light or the 6-blink, pause sequence, TWC will have to do something, usually send the right signals.

Suggest they connect you to the TWC National Cable Card Support desk, unless they have something else to try. The only way a truck roll will help is if the TA needs to be replaced or the signal levels need to be adjusted --- not likely. You are not supposed to call NCCS directly but if the local support claims it doesn't exist or they don't know the number, give them the number: 866-532-2598. NCCS has evening and Saturday hours but not sure about Sunday. They start at 10am Eastern Time.


----------



## mihalik

My tuning adapter started the 8-blinks on Friday. I tried rebooting a few times and that did not seem to work. I've tried calling Time Warner a couple times and they have me unplug and replug everything and wait for it to come back up (awkward conversations waiting the 5 minutes for the Tivo to boot). They really want to send someone out to fix it... 

I guess I need to fight to get connected to this national cable card hotline so I can get this fixed over the phone...


----------



## mercurial

mercurial said:


> On of my cables cards in my main S3 has gone into lala land (won't decode any CCI=0x01 channels). Time for another call tonight. I SOOOOOO am considering just ditching the lot and going back to super basic cable and/or OTA and supplementing with Netflix.


Well, the other card went the same way on Sunday. Called and they hit them but they sat at CP Authorized and zero EMM/ECM count, rebooted the TiVo, nada. Truck roll yesterday and he couldn't get either of them to come back. Had to go find a supervisor with CCs (they "aren't allowed to carry them even for CC related calls") and came back with two M-cards. Replaced both circa fall 2006 S-cards with them and, after a small slip up with the authorization, it's back in business.

Looks like I have 11.0g on all my boxes now so we'll see if things stay good and if the pixelation is really gone.


----------



## jsholmes

TWC in NYC couldn't do it over the phone. Insisted on sending a truck. To be fair, they tried. But obviously they didn't know what to do.

I called the national number someone mentioned and they said that what the NYC people needed to do was to unpair my old cable card from my S3 in the billing system, then repair it to my new Premiere, then send it the signal to pair. The national guys said they could do it themselves in some TWC locations, but in NYC they don't have access to the billing system. Sheesh.

I'm going to try calling again today to see if I can get someone who can do this, but I'm not holding out much hope.

The national guy said my best bet was to tell them when they come to bring a brand new cable card so it won't be paired with anything yet.


----------



## jmaditto

In Columbia, SC they told me it is called a "balancing signal" or a "O7 Screen Enter" or "Addresssable Hit." They do this at the account level. When they send the correct signal I immediately see my TiVo reboot. Then anywhere from 5 - 15mins later I'm good. If my TA doesn't respond, I then have them hit each TA and then I'm back in business. Sometimes they send both signals at the same time too. Good luck


----------



## tmaxjd

Hi All,
I am a TiVo newbie. We have had Time Warner here in NY forever, and are simply sick of it. We're ready to breakout into the TiVo world.

Just working through this thread (it's a long one) to try and educate myself. 
Looking for a little bit of help - any answers to the following questions are greatly appreciated:

- What are the typical issues (e.g. time it takes to setup) we can expect when getting a Premiere box and connecting to TWC?
- I've heard of varying prices that TWC will charge for both the home visit to set up the cards, and then the monthly cost/rental of the cards. Anyone know the pricing of each?
- We have 2 hd tv's, if we want TiVo on both, is there any way around buying 2 new premiere boxes? 
- Is there specific language we need to give to TWC that will reduce the time and frustration with getting the setup done right?
- Anything that could help get reduced pricing from TiVO for the new account and getting 2 new boxes?

Anything else?


Much appreciated.

Thanks,
Max
([email protected])


----------



## neotwc

jchick said:


> Talked to both Tivo and TWC. Both say they are aware of the issue. No resolution yet and no ETA. TWC really knocked my socks off by giving $5.00 off for the HD tier we pay for since we can't get any of the 1000-series channels. Am I one of the very few that is having this Tuning Adapter issue? (It's a Cisco STA1520)


1. Having trouble seeing new HD channels in the 1000's. TWC confirms they rolled our area but cannot figure out why we can't see HD in 1000's on your S3's. Still can see HD in 400's - TWC sez this is techniclly puzzling. 3 weeks - no answers.

2. Also on one of the S3 can't have TA and Wireless adapter plugged into UBS ports at same time without losing 1/2 of the channels. Funny, the other S3 works just fine..... ideas?


----------



## abredt

arrkay said:


> I used a TiVo Series 3 with Time Warner and two cablecards for a couple of years with moderate success. No VOD access (no biggie), and perfectly working HD channels. I spent a year with DirecTV and had to go back to cable after moving to a new place that doesn't dig satellite dishes.
> 
> I'm giving the Time Warner DVRs a try, but I'm not all that enthused, and the fact that VOD seems to be mostly non-HD (or all non-HD) isn't really making VOD a must-have feature for me, at this point.
> 
> I'm considering going back to cable cards and my series 3, but it seems like a pretty long list of issues have cropped up since I last used mine. Reading most of the recent posts, it _seems_ like most of the issues are Ohio-related.
> 
> Is anyone in the Los Angeles area using the original Series 3 DVR with cable cards? Any gotchas? Is the installation process still as painful as it was in 2006? (It took them four trips the first time, and two trips the second time, but I think only one trip the third time I moved.)
> 
> Is the CableCard + Tuning Adapter = SDV equation relatively satisfied?


I'm in the San Fernando Valley with TiVo-2, TiVo-3 and a TW DVR, but have not installed the Tuning Adapter. TiVo-2 works fine, TW DVR works, but I hate the user interface. TiVo-3 is now easily installed (by TW) with 2 cable cards, but has intermittent problems. Sometimes it can't find the signal and records blank screens, also doesn't get a bunch of channels that the DVR does record.

If you can afford, it do both.
CB


----------



## RTPGiants

Ho hum...three "partial" recordings today on switched HD. Thanks Tivo...I appreciate you advertising a Premier to me every day in email and onscreen. But no way that happens until you guys can actually fix this sort of stuff...


----------



## dlfl

RTPGiants said:


> Ho hum...three "partial" recordings today on switched HD. Thanks Tivo...I appreciate you advertising a Premier to me every day in email and onscreen. But no way that happens until you guys can actually fix this sort of stuff...


I share your attitude. I'm curious though: all partial recordings? None just totally missed? I have missed recordings but rarely just partial ones.


----------



## AJRitz

zaknafein said:


> On Monday, both of my cable cards (which have been working relatively flawlessly for almost 3 years) went dead. The only channels TiVo can tune are the analog ones. When I try to tune a digital channel, it says "Searching for Signal on Cable In" and never tunes.
> 
> Called TWC Kansas City, and the rep sent several hits to the cards, which did nothing. Have a truck roll scheduled for Friday afternoon. I asked them to send an M card to replace the two S cards, we'll see what happens.


Darren, has this been resolved for you?
I have a truck roll scheduled for Monday morning for a very weird issue. One of my TiVoHD units is still working perfectly. The one in the media room, however, gives me the "Searching for Signal on Cable In" message - but ONLY on 1411 (Fox local). Last night I got about 30 seconds of badly pixelated American Idol that recorded, then nothing. The box has been rebooted, cable cards reseated, and the CSR sent a hit to the cards, all to no avail. You think it would be worth it to call and ask them to send an M card with Monday's truck roll?


----------



## RTPGiants

dlfl said:


> I share your attitude. I'm curious though: all partial recordings? None just totally missed? I have missed recordings but rarely just partial ones.


I'll get missed recordings if Tivo can't tune the channel at the start. This does happen, but lately is less frequent.

What's happened over the last two weeks is typically a gap in the program somewhere. Something like a 5 minute time gap is typical. Though yesterday in 3 recordings (Mythbustersx2 and WPT), I got 28 minutes, 24 minutes and 8 minutes total recordings.

ETA: I posted a comment about this to the official Tivo forums, and it got deleted. Thanks Tivo....


----------



## Orcus

dlfl said:


> 8-blinks,pause means the TA needs to be given a "balancing hit".


Hi,
is there a "correct" power up sequence when a TA is involved?
A couple months ago or so I had a TA installed and everything was working fine - getting all of the switched HD channels w/out any problem.

Today I am getting the repeating 8 blinks and absolutely no channels.
All cables are tight.

I have unplugged the power to the TA and the USB cable and attempted to reboot it. When that did not work - I unplugged it again and the TiVo and power cycled the TiVo. When the TiVo came up - I powered up the TA.
No difference. Still 8 blinks and no channels at all.

Before I call TWC - I wanted to make sure there was not a "proper" power up sequence I should be following first.

Also - is no channels at all a symptom of the 8 blink trouble code?

thanks

Jim


----------



## SCSIRAID

Orcus said:


> Hi,
> is there a "correct" power up sequence when a TA is involved?
> A couple months ago or so I had a TA installed and everything was working fine - getting all of the switched HD channels w/out any problem.
> 
> Today I am getting the repeating 8 blinks and absolutely no channels.
> All cables are tight.
> 
> I have unplugged the power to the TA and the USB cable and attempted to reboot it. When that did not work - I unplugged it again and the TiVo and power cycled the TiVo. When the TiVo came up - I powered up the TA.
> No difference. Still 8 blinks and no channels at all.
> 
> Before I call TWC - I wanted to make sure there was not a "proper" power up sequence I should be following first.
> 
> Also - is no channels at all a symptom of the 8 blink trouble code?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Jim


8 blinks mean that the TA has lost its authorization. When in a non authorized state, it wont allow the TiVo to 'resolve' tuning requests which leads to 'no channels'.


----------



## Orcus

SCSIRAID said:


> 8 blinks mean that the TA has lost its authorization. When in a non authorized state, it wont allow the TiVo to 'resolve' tuning requests which leads to 'no channels'.


Wow - I was actually able to get it fixed tonight within a few minutes via their online chat support. I was quite impressed.
I guess the continuous stream of blinks I saw was the TA rebooting after being authorized - since soon after it did that - it began acquiring channels and all was well. Sure beats hanging on the telephone...

Jim


----------



## squiddohio

The phone techs at TWC seem to be getting better at fixing the TA.
8 blinks means you need to call them. They will send some authorization hits, and then the light should go to unblinking, but sometimes this takes up to 5 minutes or so. Once solid, the TA should be working again.
Both of mine go out about once a month, at the same time, because TW sends out signals that do that. They seem to know that, they don't care, and they just hit the box again to authorize it, but you have to call ever time this happens, but the call takes less time each month.
Sigh.


----------



## dlfl

squiddohio said:


> The phone techs at TWC seem to be getting better at fixing the TA.
> 8 blinks means you need to call them. They will send some authorization hits, and then the light should go to unblinking, but sometimes this takes up to 5 minutes or so. Once solid, the TA should be working again.
> Both of mine go out about once a month, at the same time, because TW sends out signals that do that. They seem to know that, they don't care, and they just hit the box again to authorize it, but you have to call ever time this happens, but the call takes less time each month.
> Sigh.


which TWC system are you in? I'm in SW Ohio and haven't noticed any improvement in their ability to handle the 8-blink calls. Happens every month and more than half the time I have to get connected to the NCCS (TWC's National Cable Card Support) desk to find someone who knows what to do.


----------



## Saturn

I've heard from a Tier 3 support guy that they are taking the every-month-8-blinks issue pretty seriously and have had Cisco guys in the Milwaukee office trying to figure out what's going on.

I've had to call in every month on the 18th or 19th of the month since December. Normally it only takes 15 minutes or so but last night I sat on the phone for over an hour and couldn't get the tuning adapter to sync. I called in again this morning and they were able to help.

Such a PITA.


----------



## squiddohio

DLFL:
I'm in Cincinnati - City.
Lately I have been getting my calls answered by someone who seems to know what a TA is and how to "hit" it. In fact, they seem to be expecting my call.
However, there is surely some luck involved, and there is no way to control who answers the phone. If you get someone clueless, you might try to bail on the call and place it again later.
PS: I have never had to call the NCCS, although that sounds like fun.
PPS: My real concern now is spotty station reception of SDV stations even when the light is solid. The whole thing would be a fiasco if Time Warner were not such a complete fiasco to start with. The TA mess is just a sub-fiasco.


----------



## s44

Anyone successfully watched a PPV event via phone ordering? This *should* work, but who knows? I'm preparing for the May 1 fight and I'm wondering if I need to get a box for a few days.


----------



## rv65

According to a legal notice, TWC NYC will be moving a ton of channels to SDV so subscribers in that area will now need the dreaded TA.


----------



## rv65

> On or about June 2, 2010 the following channels will become services that cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment: @ Max HD, @ Max, AAJ, ABC Family HD, Action Max HD, Action Max, AMC HD, American Life, Antena 3, Antenna, BBC America HD, BET HD, Big Ten 2, Big Ten 3, Big Ten 4, Big Ten 5, Biography, Boomerang, Boomerang (SAP), Bravo HD, C1R Worldwide, Canal 24, Canal Sur, Caracol, Cartoon Network HD, CBS College Sports HD, CBS College Sports , CCTV-9, Centric, Chinese Cinema, Chinese Prime, Cine Latino, Cine Mexicano, Cinemax HD, Club Jenna, CNBC HD, CNBC Worldwide, CNN International, Comedy Central HD, Crime & Investigation HD, Deutsche Welle TV, Discovery Familia, Discovery Kids, Disney HD, Disney XD HD, Disney XD, E! HD, Ecuavisa, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore HD, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Westerns, ESPN Gameplan channels1-6, ESPNews HD, ESPNU HD, ET NY Chinese, ETTV News, EWTN, EWTN Español, Filmy, Fit TV, FiveStar Max HD, Flix, Fox Business Network HD, Fox College Sports Atlantic, Fox College Sports Central, Fox College Sports Pacific, Fox Soccer Channel, Fuel, Fuse HD, FX HD, G4 HD, GAC, Game 2 HD, Game HD, Gol TV, gmc, HBO 2 HD, HBO 2, HBO Comedy HD, HBO Comedy, HBO Family HD, HBO Family, HBO Latino HD, HBO Latino, HBO Signature HD, HBO Signature, HBO Zone HD, HBO Zone, HD PPV, HD Theater, Headline News HD, Here!, History en Español, HITV, HSN HD, HSN, HTV, IFC HD, ImaginAsian, IN Demand 2, IN Demand 3, Infinito, Investigation Discovery HD, ITV Gold, Jewelry TV, Jus Punjabi, LaFamilia, LaTele Novela, Lifetime Real Women, Mav TV HD, Media Korea, MGM HD, MLB HD, More Max HD, More Max, MSNBC HD, MTV HD, National Geographic Channel HD, NBA League Pass channels1-10, NBA TV, NGTV, NHL/MLB channels1-14, NHL Network HD, Nick Jr., Nicktoons, NTV America, NY1 Noticias, Outdoor Channel HD, Outdoor Channel, Outer Max HD, Palladia HD, PFC Internacional, Phoenix TV, Planet Green HD, Planet Green, Playboy, Playboy en Español, QVC HD, QVC, RAI Italia, Real, Reelz Channel, RT, RTN, RTPi, RTVi, The Science Channel HD, The Science Channel, SET Asia, ShopNBC, Showtime Too HD, Showtime Extreme HD, Showtime Showcase HD, Showtime Beyond, Showtime Extreme, Showtime Showcase, Showtime Too, SiTV, Smithsonian HD, Sorpresa, Speed HD, Spice Xcess, Spike TV HD, Sports Extra 1, Sports Extra 2, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge HD, Starz HD, Starz Kids & Family HD, Style HD, SyFy HD, TCM HD, Team HD, TeenNick, Telemicro, Ten, Tennis Channel HD, Tennis Channel, The Africa Channel, The Arabic Channel, The Bangladesh Channel, The Filipino Channel, The Golf Channel HD, The Korean Channel, The Movie Channel Xtra, The Word Network, Thriller Max HD, Thriller Max, TLC HD, TMC HD, TMC Xtra HD, TV 1000 Russian Kino, TV 5, TV Asia, TV Colombia, TV Globo, TV Japan, TV One HD, TV Polonia, TVB1, TVE Internacional, TVE Cultural. Es, Universal HD, USA HD, Utilisima Satelital, Versus HD, Versus, WE HD, WMAX HD, WMAX and Zee TV.


The list of channels that are going SDV according to TWC NY/NJ. I'm sure they'll be handing out TA's pretty soon.


----------



## dlfl

rv65 said:


> The list of channels that are going SDV according to TWC NY/NJ. I'm sure they'll be handing out TA's pretty soon.


They should. If they move channels you already receive to SDV and don't provide a TA to receive them, this is a "reduction in service". The FCC has fined other operators for doing this without giving 30 day advance notice of the service reduction. (Maybe what you quoted constitutes such notice.)

Unfortunately I think the legal requirement for them notifying you is satisfied by them just notifying your franchising authority, i.e., not requiring a direct notice to each customer. One would hope they would do better than that....


----------



## Liza

I've been trying to sort through my mother's cable issues (from CO while she's in KCK). We got her an HD TV for Christmas, but she couldn't get HD channels because she had an old Series 2 Tivo. So, for her birthday at the end of February, we got her a Series 3 Tivo. Got it all hooked up, without CCs or a TA, and it worked for weeks. 

Then she started getting the "searching for signal" all the time on all channels. I noticed a couple of posts saying trouble in KC started around 3/17-3/19 or so. Did TW change something at this time? TW insisted she needed the CCs and would add the monthly charge to her bill. If she truly *needs* the CCs, how is it possible that she got signal for weeks without? I thought I had found info saying a TA alone could fix it, since it was an issue with SDV. Told my brother & sister in KC so they could help her. TW still said no, and wouldn't do anything but install CCs and told them to go to a storefront to get a TA themselves. Then said they wouldn't confirm she could have a TA, even said there weren't channels on her service that would need them. I finally got someone to say she could have one, but still said she needed CCs. 

So, if she does not use any kind of VOD or premium channels (no HBO, etc.), just a basic level cable package with internet, does she *need* the CCs to get signal? If she gets the TA, is it really guaranteed that she'll have monthly problems, as I've seen people mention here? (Due to some signal sent out by TW?) 

On a side note, is there any website that makes it easy to flood TW corporate with e-mails or petitions to show them just how I feel about their "customer service"?


----------



## Grumock

Liza said:


> I've been trying to sort through my mother's cable issues (from CO while she's in KCK). We got her an HD TV for Christmas, but she couldn't get HD channels because she had an old Series 2 Tivo. So, for her birthday at the end of February, we got her a Series 3 Tivo. Got it all hooked up, without CCs or a TA, and it worked for weeks.
> 
> Then she started getting the "searching for signal" all the time on all channels. I noticed a couple of posts saying trouble in KC started around 3/17-3/19 or so. Did TW change something at this time? TW insisted she needed the CCs and would add the monthly charge to her bill. If she truly *needs* the CCs, how is it possible that she got signal for weeks without? I thought I had found info saying a TA alone could fix it, since it was an issue with SDV. Told my brother & sister in KC so they could help her. TW still said no, and wouldn't do anything but install CCs and told them to go to a storefront to get a TA themselves. Then said they wouldn't confirm she could have a TA, even said there weren't channels on her service that would need them. I finally got someone to say she could have one, but still said she needed CCs.
> 
> So, if she does not use any kind of VOD or premium channels (no HBO, etc.), just a basic level cable package with internet, does she *need* the CCs to get signal? If she gets the TA, is it really guaranteed that she'll have monthly problems, as I've seen people mention here? (Due to some signal sent out by TW?)
> 
> On a side note, is there any website that makes it easy to flood TW corporate with e-mails or petitions to show them just how I feel about their "customer service"?


Normally you will not be able to get a tuning adapter without CCs.


----------



## JimWall

You didn't say if the channels being searched for were digital or analog.
And whether her service was digital.
If analog then they started blocking the old analog channels
In my area all digital customers also get the old analog channels.
If there is no cable card the digital non-switched and non-encrypted would show up with the digital frequency instead of the cable channel number and there would be no tivo guide information.


----------



## Liza

JimWall said:


> You didn't say if the channels being searched for were digital or analog.
> And whether her service was digital.
> If analog then they started blocking the old analog channels
> In my area all digital customers also get the old analog channels.
> If there is no cable card the digital non-switched and non-encrypted would show up with the digital frequency instead of the cable channel number and there would be no tivo guide information.


I should say that I'm going on second-hand information, from people that are not comfortable with technology, so I can't be certain of the accuracy.

Her service is digital. As far as I know, all channels were gone. If they did a system reset, they could get some channels temporarily, but they would be gone again within a day or less.

There were definitely no cable cards. I find this part confusing. I haven't had Tivo myself for a few years (), but IIRC, a part of the setup asks you to identify channels by the appropriate cable number. I think they did this with the as part of the reset, and thought the channel numbers were the correct cable numbers.

They told me Tivo could still record, but I'm wondering if what they were actually doing was playing back previous recordings.

They haven't gotten the TA yet, so no new info here.


----------



## dlfl

Liza,

For digital cable the TiVo definitely needs CableCARD(s), preferably one m-card, or two s-cards. If TWC KSK has implemented Switched Digital Video (SDV) they will also need a Tuning Adapter to get the SDV channels, which may include a large portion of the HD channels.

It's hard to find out whether a cable service uses SDV because only TiVo customers ever care about that so their support people don't get that question very often, if ever. Sometimes their website will tell this. I went to what I think is the correct website and could not find anything definite about SDV, which doesn't prove anything. However **this web page** has an email link. You might try sending an email asking if they are using Switched Digital Video (SDV) channels. Actually if they will give you a TA, either by bringing it with the CableCARD(s) or letting you pick it up, that pretty much confirms they are using SDV. The TA is free and easy to install (but not for everyone).

Some systems broadcast both analog and digital cable simultaneously. If you don't have CableCARD, you can tune the analog channels. That may be what they were receiving and maybe TWC recently stopped simulcasting the analogs. They also broadcast "Clear QAM" versions of local broadcast stations. These are digital signals that you can get without a CableCARD because they are clear -- i.e., not encrypted. These will tune with channel numbers like 7-1 (or 7.1), and most will be HD. However TiVo guide data has never included Clear QAM channels so you can't get guide data for them or set up season passes.

Setting up a TiVo with CableCARD and TA can be challenging for a tech-oriented person working on site. So good luck!


----------



## squiddohio

It is very hard to determine which channels are SDV. I have never found a posted list, nor has anyone on the phone at TW either known or even known where this information is located. The same goes for the techs who come to the house. Nobody knows and nobody seems to care.
Twice I have received a letter (sent to cable card users) from TW indicating that a TA is available for the SDV stations, and this letter will list them, and the effective date. However, by the time the effective date rolls around, it is out of date, reflecting what one phone tech told me: they change those all the time, and add new ones, etc, so frequently that we can't keep up with them. 
Surely somewhere inside TW there is a list, but it is not widely circulated. It's virtually secret. And even if you had it, accuracy would not be guaranteed for more than a week or two.


----------



## pdm

Is it just me or are some time warner HD channels so low bit rate it looks like watching a poor quality youtube video? I'm watching Superman right now on AMC HD, and the video quality is terrible, especially if there is much motion or detail. We notice this on TLC HD also, very splotchy and digital compression artifacts.


----------



## SCSIRAID

squiddohio said:


> It is very hard to determine which channels are SDV. I have never found a posted list, nor has anyone on the phone at TW either known or even known where this information is located. The same goes for the techs who come to the house. Nobody knows and nobody seems to care.
> Twice I have received a letter (sent to cable card users) from TW indicating that a TA is available for the SDV stations, and this letter will list them, and the effective date. However, by the time the effective date rolls around, it is out of date, reflecting what one phone tech told me: they change those all the time, and add new ones, etc, so frequently that we can't keep up with them.
> Surely somewhere inside TW there is a list, but it is not widely circulated. It's virtually secret. And even if you had it, accuracy would not be guaranteed for more than a week or two.


Actually, there is a pretty east way to determine what is SDV. Just unplug the TA USB and then surf thru all the channels... the ones that you cannot get are SDV.


----------



## squiddohio

That does not work because I don't subscribe to all the "packages," so I have to determine if the channels I do not get are part of my subscription or not. What would be nice would be if TW posted a list on its web page, and kept it up to date.


----------



## Grumock

squiddohio said:


> That does not work because I don't subscribe to all the "packages," so I have to determine if the channels I do not get are part of my subscription or not. What would be nice would be if TW posted a list on its web page, and kept it up to date.


right but if you go to a channel & want to know if it is SDV the easy way to tell is pull the USB & it will go out.


----------



## BruceShultes

Grumock said:


> right but if you go to a channel & want to know if it is SDV the easy way to tell is pull the USB & it will go out.


Just remember that is only good information until TW changes the SDV channels in your area again.


----------



## Grumock

BruceShultes said:


> Just remember that is only good information until TW changes the SDV channels in your area again.


You are 100% correct, & if I'm not totally mistaken, they add more on a weekly basis.


----------



## mercurial

So I'm still having the issue where my TWC STBs (for the S2DT TiVos) won't get certain SDV channels with any success (primarily Boomerang and BBC America). They get recordings of the the "Channel Not Available" message. If I try manually, I can hit "A" over and over but it never comes in. I can go to a S3 or THD box and it will tune but the STB still won't bring it in. (This of course tends to screw up TWO recordings since the STB times out to the "Press Any Key To Continue" screen so the next tune looses the first digit. I've tried to work around this by creating a couple of dummy manual recordings each day just to make sure the STB gets moved off of those channels.)

I called TWC and they resent hits a couple of times and the STBs started working and then stopped again less than 24hrs later.

Then on Sunday I had put on the Scooby-Doo movie marathon on Toon HD but about 20 minutes into the show, the video froze and after about 30s, I did the channel +/- thing to see what was going on and got the channel unavailable message - a quick spot check showed about the same thing on every SDV channel I tried.

Called TWC and the lady really didn't try to do anything (I think she saw I am averaging call about once a month or less at this rate with issues and freaked out). We scheduled a truck roll for Tuesday and the guy is supposed to come out with new STBs to swap them out and to "make sure the cable cards are properly paired" to fix the issue.  We'll see.

After I got off the call, a power cycle of the TA brought back the channels (this time). And it's been good since.

So anyone have any idea of something I should have them look at? Or is there a more competent person in TWC I can reach out to? I'm at my wits end - TV shouldn't be this much work.


----------



## SteadyEddieNYC

Hi _ I have a duel cable card in my series 3 dvr- how is this change going to affect me? tia-


----------



## pL86

NYC users got letters yesterday saying we can pick up tuning adapters starting on June 7 with SDV set to go on June 15. For those in other areas who have already gone through this, did you have to wait until the day of the switchover to install the adapter or were you able to install it prior to D Day without disrupting service? And is there any lag in tuning to a new channel with SDV? I hate to have recordings miss even a few seconds at the beginning so I'm just wondering if I need to add a minute to start times from now on.

Any answers as well as other hints and tips on what to expect is appreciated. Verizon FIOS is supposed to wire my building this summer and although they don't carry some HD channels I do watch, I suspect this SDV will be aggravating enough that I will switch as soon as I can. Until then, persevere.


----------



## dlfl

pL86 said:


> ........is there any lag in tuning to a new channel with SDV? I hate to have recordings miss even a few seconds at the beginning so I'm just wondering if I need to add a minute to start times from now on.
> 
> Any answers as well as other hints and tips on what to expect is appreciated. Verizon FIOS is supposed to wire my building this summer and although they don't carry some HD channels I do watch, I suspect this SDV will be aggravating enough that I will switch as soon as I can. Until then, persevere.


There is an old and well known (including to TiVo) problem that TA's sometimes fail to tune a channel on the first try. TiVo even published a work-around for this on **one of their support pages** (tune away and then back, once or twice). Obviously this doesn't work for scheduled recordings since it requires operator intervention. I lose several recordings a week (TWC SW Ohio).

When I went searching for the TiVo link given above, I found the tuning failure work-around had been removed and it now states:


> As of today, there are no known issues with Tuning Adapters and Premiere/XL, TiVo HD/XL, and Series3 HD DVRs


 
That's not true! -- I know this from my own experience and other posters on this forum.

Note this is not the expected occasional SDV "channel temporarily not available" situation. For these tuning failures that message doesn't appear, and unless you do something it will just sit there forever with blank video and no audio. DVR Diagnostics for the channel sometimes will indicate no program lock or no signal lock, and the Recording History in the To Do List will state the program wasn't recorded because the video signal was not available.

Perhaps just an interesting coincidence but the referenced TiVo support page was changed after I recently sent a PM to a certain TiVo employee who reads this forum in which I referenced the page and asked if there was a possibility of a software fix to implement tuning retries automatically.


----------



## m_jonis

dlfl said:


> There is an old and well known (including to TiVo) problem that TA's sometimes fail to tune a channel on the first try. TiVo even published a work-around for this on **one of their support pages** (tune away and then back, once or twice). Obviously this doesn't work for scheduled recordings since it requires operator intervention. I lose several recordings a week (TWC SW Ohio).
> 
> When I went searching for the TiVo link given above, I found the tuning failure work-around had been removed and it now states:
> 
> That's not true! -- I know this from my own experience and other posters on this forum.
> 
> Note this is not the expected occasional SDV "channel temporarily not available" situation. For these tuning failures that message doesn't appear, and unless you do something it will just sit there forever with blank video and no audio. DVR Diagnostics for the channel sometimes will indicate no program lock or no signal lock, and the Recording History in the To Do List will state the program wasn't recorded because the video signal was not available.
> 
> Perhaps just an interesting coincidence but the referenced TiVo support page was changed after I recently sent a PM to a certain TiVo employee who reads this forum in which I referenced the page and asked if there was a possibility of a software fix to implement tuning retries automatically.


Yes, I agree. Even with 11.0g and the Cisco TA, my TivoHD still gets the SDV "blank" channel until I use that manual workaround.


----------



## pL86

Thanks for your responses. What percentage of your total recording would you say is "several times a week"? And can you shed sone light on my other questions about installing the adapter prior to SDV being launched and whether there is lag when the adapter does tune into a channel without any problems. I may be away on launch day so I'd like to know if I can preinstall the adapter do I don't miss recording.

Not looking forward to this at all.


----------



## dlfl

pL86 said:


> Thanks for your responses. What percentage of your total recording would you say is "several times a week"? And can you shed sone light on my other questions about installing the adapter prior to SDV being launched and whether there is lag when the adapter does tune into a channel without any problems. I may be away on launch day so I'd like to know if I can preinstall the adapter do I don't miss recording.
> 
> Not looking forward to this at all.


My system had SDV long before I got my HD, CableCARDs and TA so I don't know about installing the TA prior to SDV. My impression is tuning with the TA does have a second or two additional lag time, and it seems to vary from time to time. I think a long range plan to switch to FIOS is a good idea -- wish I had that choice.


----------



## dlfl

pL86 said:


> Thanks for your responses. What percentage of your total recording would you say is "several times a week"? ............


Just realized I didn't respond to this. I would say about 10%, however it seems to occur mainly on two specific channels. What I can imagine happening is:

There is some delay between the TiVo requesting a channel frequency from the Cable Co's SDV system and getting the response. In some cases that delay is too long for the TiVo to handle so it mis-tunes the channel. Thus the TiVo software needs to be modified to handle longer delays, or to retry the tuning.

This may be way out in left field. Wouldn't it be nice if someone from TiVo would comment on the correct description of the problem?

I wonder if the Premiere TiVo's have this problem?


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> Just realized I didn't respond to this. I would say about 10%, however it seems to occur mainly on two specific channels. What I can imagine happening is:
> 
> There is some delay between the TiVo requesting a channel frequency from the Cable Co's SDV system and getting the response. In some cases that delay is too long for the TiVo to handle so it mis-tunes the channel. Thus the TiVo software needs to be modified to handle longer delays, or to retry the tuning.
> 
> This may be way out in left field. Wouldn't it be nice if someone from TiVo would comment on the correct description of the problem?
> 
> I wonder if the Premiere TiVo's have this problem?


Are you able to catch one of these failed recordings 'red handed'... i.e. while the recording (of nothing) is going on? Does the recording log show 'not recorded because video signal not available'? There are a couple things that can be checked while the recording is going on. I would love to see if what you are seeing is the same thing I am seeing. Im building my 'evidence' file 

Oh... and relative to Premiere... my friends Premiere does the same thing my S3 does. The SDV Session info (frequency) doesnt match what TiVo tuner is tuned to. That yields Program Lock = NO because the Transport Stream on that frequency doesnt contain the program we are trying to tune.

If you catch one... I would love to see pics of the DVR Diags screens and the TA Diags - SDV SESSION INFO (2 pages). I bet you will see the same thing I do. Unfortunately, I dont see a way to determine whose 'fault' it is... TA or TiVo. However, TiVo could easily fix it... Just detect 10 sec of Program Lock = NO and do a simple retune... it should be that simple.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> Are you able to catch one of these failed recordings 'red handed'... i.e. while the recording (of nothing) is going on? Does the recording log show 'not recorded because video signal not available'? There are a couple things that can be checked while the recording is going on. I would love to see if what you are seeing is the same thing I am seeing. Im building my 'evidence' file


I caught one just recently. The recording log stated what you said. The program lock and tuning lock were "No". However, I've had other cases where it recorded the full scheduled program length with blank video and audio. In those cases I didn't catch it in the act, so don't know what DVR Diagnostics said.

Let me know what specific DVR Diagnostic info you want for the next time I catch one.

EDIT: I will try to get screen photos as you request.


----------



## mercurial

mercurial said:


> So I'm still having the issue where my TWC STBs (for the S2DT TiVos) won't get certain SDV channels with any success (primarily Boomerang and BBC America). They get recordings of the the "Channel Not Available" message. If I try manually, I can hit "A" over and over but it never comes in. I can go to a S3 or THD box and it will tune but the STB still won't bring it in. (This of course tends to screw up TWO recordings since the STB times out to the "Press Any Key To Continue" screen so the next tune looses the first digit. I've tried to work around this by creating a couple of dummy manual recordings each day just to make sure the STB gets moved off of those channels.)
> 
> I called TWC and they resent hits a couple of times and the STBs started working and then stopped again less than 24hrs later.
> 
> Then on Sunday I had put on the Scooby-Doo movie marathon on Toon HD but about 20 minutes into the show, the video froze and after about 30s, I did the channel +/- thing to see what was going on and got the channel unavailable message - a quick spot check showed about the same thing on every SDV channel I tried.
> 
> Called TWC and the lady really didn't try to do anything (I think she saw I am averaging call about once a month or less at this rate with issues and freaked out). We scheduled a truck roll for Tuesday and the guy is supposed to come out with new STBs to swap them out and to "make sure the cable cards are properly paired" to fix the issue.  We'll see.
> 
> After I got off the call, a power cycle of the TA brought back the channels (this time). And it's been good since.
> 
> So anyone have any idea of something I should have them look at? Or is there a more competent person in TWC I can reach out to? I'm at my wits end - TV shouldn't be this much work.


Just to follow up, the TWC Supervisor and Tech showed up and basically worked from the street to the house checking and cleaning up the wiring connections. Then they replaced their old splitter with a new 9-way balancing splitter. That pretty much has cleared things up. I haven't seen a single glitch in over a week. Interesting the every other tech had said the signal levels were fine when they'd run checks (and even the diags on the TiVo's had looked in line with ranges posted here). I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I still have issues with the POS Panasonic STBs just plain missing an IR command now and then (I think even when they don't go to the "Press Any Key To Continue" screen, they still "go to sleep" a little and can't respond to the first digit sent in a channel change - too bad they won't take 4-digit channel numbers since that would fix that as loosing the leading zero wouldn't matter).


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> Just to follow up, the TWC Supervisor and Tech showed up and basically worked from the street to the house checking and cleaning up the wiring connections. Then they replaced their old splitter with a new 9-way balancing splitter. That pretty much has cleared things up. I haven't seen a single glitch in over a week. Interesting the every other tech had said the signal levels were fine when they'd run checks (and even the diags on the TiVo's had looked in line with ranges posted here). I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I still have issues with the POS Panasonic STBs just plain missing an IR command now and then (I think even when they don't go to the "Press Any Key To Continue" screen, they still "go to sleep" a little and can't respond to the first digit sent in a channel change - too bad they won't take 4-digit channel numbers since that would fix that as loosing the leading zero wouldn't matter).


Glad to hear they got you straigtened up.

Is this the amp they used?

http://www.evolutionbb.com/ebb/assets/files/spec_sheets/EvolutionEntrySeries_2.pdf


----------



## mercurial

Yep. I couldn't remember the name of it until you posted or I would have mentioned it. The tech was surprised when the supervisor said to install one AND had several on his truck. I guess that's another perk of being a supervisor along with actually being able to get cable cards. 

And come to think of it, there was ONE glitch. One night I was watching SciHD and then headed up to bed. When I turned the TV on in the bedroom, I couldn't get anything on that channel - it was black. I tried the various TA mis-tune fixes (switching tuners, tuning up and down, etc.) and no luck. It wasn't a SDV issue since I never got the channel unavailable banner. But it was during the first batch of t-storms we got and our power had just flickered (this TiVo/SA are on a UPS) so I had to wonder if something upstream might have had a hickup with a storm. Every other SDV channel I could think of in the 200's came in so I put on Discovery HD for background noise and went to sleep. Everything was fine in the morning.


----------



## Cainebj

rv65 said:


> According to a legal notice, TWC NYC will be moving a ton of channels to SDV so subscribers in that area will now need the dreaded TA.


Can any other TWC subscribers from other parts of the country who have already been through this dreaded SDV/TA process comment on whether it was a simple process or a huge pain in the @%&? um I mean neck...

Do you need any additional cables other than whatever TWC gives you when you pick up the TA? thanks.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Cainebj said:


> Can any other TWC subscribers from other parts of the country who have already been through this dreaded SDV/TA process comment on whether it was a simple process or a huge pain in the @%&? um I mean neck...
> 
> Do you need any additional cables other than whatever TWC gives you when you pick up the TA? thanks.


Here, all the needed cables were provided by TWC. The coax that went between the TA and the TiVo was poor quality and many of us didnt use it. However, I heard that TWC improved this cable to eliminate this problem. TA's have been relatively painless for me. Some areas of the country are having some issues though... reboots, losing authorization etc.


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> Yep. I couldn't remember the name of it until you posted or I would have mentioned it. The tech was surprised when the supervisor said to install one AND had several on his truck. I guess that's another perk of being a supervisor along with actually being able to get cable cards.
> 
> And come to think of it, there was ONE glitch. One night I was watching SciHD and then headed up to bed. When I turned the TV on in the bedroom, I couldn't get anything on that channel - it was black. I tried the various TA mis-tune fixes (switching tuners, tuning up and down, etc.) and no luck. It wasn't a SDV issue since I never got the channel unavailable banner. But it was during the first batch of t-storms we got and our power had just flickered (this TiVo/SA are on a UPS) so I had to wonder if something upstream might have had a hickup with a storm. Every other SDV channel I could think of in the 200's came in so I put on Discovery HD for background noise and went to sleep. Everything was fine in the morning.


They gave me one of the 4 port versions to play with back when I was fighting the SDV pixelation issue. I never used it. The 9 port is sweet.. unity gain upstream and downstream.

Sounds like the channel you were trying to tune may have dropped offline...


----------



## Stormspace

Cainebj said:


> Can any other TWC subscribers from other parts of the country who have already been through this dreaded SDV/TA process comment on whether it was a simple process or a huge pain in the @%&? um I mean neck...
> 
> Do you need any additional cables other than whatever TWC gives you when you pick up the TA? thanks.


It may be different for you, but shortly after deploying TA's in our area TWC started copy protecting everything but locals. I'm all SD now as a result since I value MRV more than HD.


----------



## tubby

Didn't see this when I did my last post. Sorry - check out my issue:

Time Warner Cable apparently doesn't let you pay advertised rates if you DON'T take and pay for their standard cable box equipment (ie, if you are a Tivo user). And it took 8 grueling hours of technician and customer service and my own time to figure this out.

I am ready to pull my hair out. Help me out, fellow Tivo lovers!

I can't link to my full story on my blog because I'm a bit of a new user in the forum - but it's pooptalk dot wordpress dot com.

Please don't hold it against me, mods, this is a serious issue!


----------



## Welshdog

Well TWC Austin has finally joined the rest of their evil brethren and they have officially killed the QAM OTA channels in the Tivo programming data. All three of my Tivo have a message today telling me that 9 channels in the 1500 range have been deleted. All were QAM versions of the local OTA channels. This is not as big a deal as it could have been, because the channels have not worked for over a year. Back then TWC did something at their headend that killed the signal on these channels. All of our season passes were built on the QAMs because I did not have a good antenna at the time and they were reliable. We came home one night to find all of our HD shows were not recorded. The PGD was still there, but only a black screen instead of picture was displayed. I contacted Tivo and they did nothing. I contacted TWC and they said it was Tivo.

I guess TWC finally got around to notifying Tivo that the channels were dead. It's too bad really, it was very convenient and the picture quality was really good.

Oh well, little guy loses again.


----------



## notting

tubby said:


> Time Warner Cable apparently doesn't let you pay advertised rates if you DON'T take and pay for their standard cable box equipment (ie, if you are a Tivo user). And it took 8 grueling hours of technician and customer service and my own time to figure this out.


While I'm neither in NYC, nor on the exact same sort of plan you are... I have one of their advertised rates, without the need for a cable box. Of course, given that each of their various regional operations run differently, this may not be able to help you much.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> Are you able to catch one of these failed recordings 'red handed'... i.e. while the recording (of nothing) is going on? Does the recording log show 'not recorded because video signal not available'? There are a couple things that can be checked while the recording is going on. I would love to see if what you are seeing is the same thing I am seeing. Im building my 'evidence' file
> .......
> .... However, TiVo could easily fix it... Just detect 10 sec of Program Lock = NO and do a simple retune... it should be that simple.


I just had a tuning failure on an SDV channel -- not a recording failure, just failure to tune manually. All tuner diags were good except no Signal or Program locks. The frequency assigned in Tuning Adapter Diagnostics, Session Info matched the frequency in DVR diagnositics. It took two manual re-tunes to bring it in. I forgot to check PID's. Are there PID's in the TA diagnostics that can be compared to those in DVR Diagnostics?


----------



## Stormspace

Cainebj said:


> Can any other TWC subscribers from other parts of the country who have already been through this dreaded SDV/TA process comment on whether it was a simple process or a huge pain in the @%&? um I mean neck...
> 
> Do you need any additional cables other than whatever TWC gives you when you pick up the TA? thanks.


It took week and half and four truck rolls to get mine working all to be ditched because TWC started copy protecting everything and TiVo was too slow fixing it's bugs for me to get any real use from them via mrv.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> Are you able to catch one of these failed recordings 'red handed'... i.e. while the recording (of nothing) is going on? Does the recording log show 'not recorded because video signal not available'? There are a couple things that can be checked while the recording is going on. I would love to see if what you are seeing is the same thing I am seeing. Im building my 'evidence' file
> 
> Oh... and relative to Premiere... my friends Premiere does the same thing my S3 does. The SDV Session info (frequency) doesnt match what TiVo tuner is tuned to. That yields Program Lock = NO because the Transport Stream on that frequency doesnt contain the program we are trying to tune.
> 
> If you catch one... I would love to see pics of the DVR Diags screens and the TA Diags - SDV SESSION INFO (2 pages). I bet you will see the same thing I do. Unfortunately, I dont see a way to determine whose 'fault' it is... TA or TiVo. However, TiVo could easily fix it... Just detect 10 sec of Program Lock = NO and do a simple retune... it should be that simple.


I caught one in the act tonight but didn't have time to get pics before the recording time ended. It was recording blank video, program and signal lock were NO, no PID's, and *the SDV frequencies for the affected tuner in DVR and TA diagnostics did not agree*. The recording history said it failed because of no video signal.

For whatever reason, this hasn't been happening as often for the last week or two, but I will catch another one and get the pics eventually. Since Premiers have the same problem, TiVo may have more incentive to fix it.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> I caught one in the act tonight but didn't have time to get pics before the recording time ended. It was recording blank video, program and signal lock were NO, no PID's, and *the SDV frequencies for the affected tuner in DVR and TA diagnostics did not agree*. The recording history said it failed because of no video signal.
> 
> For whatever reason, this hasn't been happening as often for the last week or two, but I will catch another one and get the pics eventually. Since Premiers have the same problem, TiVo may have more incentive to fix it.


Yup.... same as I get. I wish I had a USB analyzer so I could tell whether it was the TA or TiVo that messed up.

Was this an S3 or THD?


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> ...........Was this an S3 or THD?


THD


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> ...........If you catch one... I would love to see pics of the DVR Diags screens and the TA Diags - SDV SESSION INFO (2 pages). I bet you will see the same thing I do. Unfortunately, I dont see a way to determine whose 'fault' it is... TA or TiVo. However, TiVo could easily fix it... Just detect 10 sec of Program Lock = NO and do a simple retune... it should be that simple.


Got one! Attached 2 pages of DVR Diagnostics and 1 page of TA Session Info for the channel in question. The other tuner was on an OTA channel so it was easy to eliminate the diagnostic pages for that channel. Couldn't get a sharp pic of the TA page but it's legible.

Again the TA and Tuner frequencies were different.

EDIT: Again the Recording History said not recorded because no video signal.
Also, after the recording time was over the channel successfully tuned -- it appears that each start/stop of a scheduled recording involves a retune, even if a tuner is already sitting on the desired channel. At that time both the tuner and TA frequency were 579 MHz, i.e., what the *TA* was reading during the failed recording. This suggests the TA gave the correct frequency but the tuner wasn't using it. (Well actually it could just indicate a USB communication problem as you mentioned.)


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> Got one! Attached 2 pages of DVR Diagnostics and 1 page of TA Session Info for the channel in question. The other tuner was on an OTA channel so it was easy to eliminate the diagnostic pages for that channel. Couldn't get a sharp pic of the TA page but it's legible.
> 
> Again the TA and Tuner frequencies were different.
> 
> EDIT: Again the Recording History said not recorded because no video signal.
> Also, after the recording time was over the channel successfully tuned -- it appears that each start/stop of a scheduled recording involves a retune, even if a tuner is already sitting on the desired channel. At that time both the tuner and TA frequency were 579 MHz, i.e., what the *TA* was reading during the failed recording. This suggests the TA gave the correct frequency but the tuner wasn't using it. (Well actually it could just indicate a USB communication problem as you mentioned.)


Ding Ding Ding... we have a winner....


----------



## m_jonis

I had one happen too. I went into the DVR diagnostics on the Tivo and both channels looked the same EXCEPT the PID values were blank on the one that hadn't tuned. Other than that, they both looked identical (but I did not take a picture, so it's possible the frequencies were different).


----------



## DrWho453

Does anyone know of any reason why Time Warner Cable in Raleigh NC would not allow me to transfer my cable cards from the Raleigh Office to the Henderson NC office other than bad customer support? 

I lost my job back in July and I am moving back into my parent's house in Warrenton while I look for a job. I moved my Tivo series 3 to Warrenton and wasn't sure if the cards would still work or not. I have not had any problems using the cable cards in Warrenton. Now that I am getting ready to cancel the cable in Raleigh, both Raleigh and Henderson are telling me I can not transfer the cards over and have to get a technician to come out and install new cards. I really don't want to go back through the process again but I don't see a choice. I just don't know if this is just greed on TWC part or if there is some technical reason that they can't be moved even though the work perfectly right now.

Thanks


----------



## Grumock

DrWho453 said:


> Does anyone know of any reason why Time Warner Cable in Raleigh NC would not allow me to transfer my cable cards from the Raleigh Office to the Henderson NC office other than bad customer support?
> 
> I lost my job back in July and I am moving back into my parent's house in Warrenton while I look for a job. I moved my Tivo series 3 to Warrenton and wasn't sure if the cards would still work or not. I have not had any problems using the cable cards in Warrenton. Now that I am getting ready to cancel the cable in Raleigh, both Raleigh and Henderson are telling me I can not transfer the cards over and have to get a technician to come out and install new cards. I really don't want to go back through the process again but I don't see a choice. I just don't know if this is just greed on TWC part or if there is some technical reason that they can't be moved even though the work perfectly right now.
> 
> Thanks


well it is likely that the areas are in two different rate centers or are supplied by two different headends. That would be my guess


----------



## dcstager

Was there some change in the Austin TWC system? I left it unattended over a week and my last successful recording on a cablecard channel was May 28. Since then not a single cablecard channel recorded. All the antenna recordings worked, so I know the Tivo is on and operating.


----------



## mmcgown

A possibility: we had a rather major thunderstorm pass through on June 2 and lots of folks lost power for a bit. It took me several tries to get my TiVo and SDV channels back to normal.


----------



## jmfirestone

I have an issue currently - TWC is making their second call to my house tonight.

Series 3 HD - all of a sudden started rebooting itself about 5 days ago. After much searching and toubleshooting, including TiVo support call - it turns out the only time my TiVo has an issue is when it is trying to tune in one of my HD channels, i.e. 540 - NBCHD.

If the cable line is not connected OR if my TiVo is only tuning in lower channels (50, 100, etc) it is perfectly fine and functions normally.

As soon as I switch to 540 (or 520 CBShd etc.) the audio/video starts skipping , pixelating and the TiVo locks up. I can't change channels, get into or move through menus, etc. If I disconnect the cable line while this lock up is happening, the TiVo returns to working normally within 30 seconds.

I used the signal meter check on the TVo and the signals in those high channels are peaking at 100. Tivo support confirms that this appears to be a signal related issue. I call TWC and they send a guy out.

Not surprisingly - the guy knows nothing about TiVos and also didn't follow the instructions on the WO, where I told them I also needed them to bring a new tuning adapter to replace the one I have that isn't working properly. The guy tells me the signals are perfectly fine for their equipment and doesn't even understand the signal meter that TiVo has since their signal stuff is all i the +8 to -12 range.

After a 1 hr call, with him spending most of the time on the phone with someone, he schedules a new call for tonight, where he will bring a new tuning adapter and also someone else with TiVo experience.

Anyone have any ideas if this IS a signal issue? It seems like it, since the only time the TiVo acts up is when it is trying to tune those HD channels. Is there anything I can make them check or say to them to get them to understand that it is THIER issue and not my TiVo?


----------



## rafeco

Yesterday Time Warner North Carolina (Raleigh, specifically) changed the positions of nearly all of their channels for digital cable customers. I use a Tivo Series 3 with two CableCards and a Tuning Adapter, and the whole thing seems to have gone south since the changeover. 

Anyone gotten things working with the new lineup? I don't believe Tivo has updated the channel listings on their end, and I'm not sure if there's more I'll need to do on my end. My wife is not going to be happy if this change prevents her from seeing the Glee finale.


----------



## Grumock

rafeco said:


> Yesterday Time Warner North Carolina (Raleigh, specifically) changed the positions of nearly all of their channels for digital cable customers. I use a Tivo Series 3 with two CableCards and a Tuning Adapter, and the whole thing seems to have gone south since the changeover.
> 
> Anyone gotten things working with the new lineup? I don't believe Tivo has updated the channel listings on their end, and I'm not sure if there's more I'll need to do on my end. My wife is not going to be happy if this change prevents her from seeing the Glee finale.


rerunning the guided setup as though it was new did not get your channels in line with the guide information?


----------



## mercurial

As of early this morning (in Cary but we're supposed to change at the same time, as I understand it), the old channels were all working and the new line-up was not showing up if I tried to to guided setup.


----------



## rafeco

Running Guided Setup now. It's been "Preparing" for an hour or so.


----------



## SCSIRAID

mercurial said:


> As of early this morning (in Cary but we're supposed to change at the same time, as I understand it), the old channels were all working and the new line-up was not showing up if I tried to to guided setup.


I ran guided setup on one of my units last night and pulled the new lineup. It was working fine after the lineup changed midday sometime.

Starting on my second TiVo now....


----------



## notting

rafeco said:


> Yesterday Time Warner North Carolina (Raleigh, specifically) changed the positions of nearly all of their channels for digital cable customers. I use a Tivo Series 3 with two CableCards and a Tuning Adapter, and the whole thing seems to have gone south since the changeover.


They're staggering the deployment across NC? (Chapel Hill's not supposed to change until next Wednesday.) Well, I'm sure that will go off without a hitch.


----------



## RTPGiants

Good luck to those who are swapping today. Durham isn't until next week. I want to know what to prepare for.


----------



## SCSIRAID

RTPGiants said:


> Good luck to those who are swapping today. Durham isn't until next week. I want to know what to prepare for.


My THD with TA just completed cleanly.... S3 still in progress.


----------



## Big_Daddy

Guided setup ongoing, Cary NC THD....also been "preparing" for over an hour.


----------



## SugarBowl

Is it the "Digital Cable Rebuild (cary)" that we should pick ?


----------



## Big_Daddy

SugarBowl said:


> Is it the "Digital Cable Rebuild (cary)" that we should pick ?


Not sure, still haven't gotten to that step (sigh).

I read in a separate TWC thread where they discussed a channel lineup change like this in another state, that there was a rebuild selection they had to use at first. This ultimately went away in a few weeks, and they had to repeat guided setup with the non-rebuild option, which by that point had the new lineup.


----------



## SCSIRAID

SugarBowl said:


> Is it the "Digital Cable Rebuild (cary)" that we should pick ?


You arent offered that as a choice. You just run thru guided setup and use your zip code and select TWC. That gets the Digital Rebuild lineup. It asks you to confirm 2 analog and 1 digital channel. I only have one of my three TiVo's working. One is hanging when the TA is attached (P). The other is failing to acquire channels (S3). The other is working fine (THD).

Not pretty so far.....


----------



## Big_Daddy

SCSIRAID said:


> One is hanging when the TA is attached (P).
> 
> Not pretty so far.....


Hanging in guided setup, or after? My guided setup is running with the TA attached, but has been hanging for about 2 hours now...

May retry without the TA


----------



## SCSIRAID

Big_Daddy said:


> Hanging in guided setup, or after? My guided setup is running with the TA attached, but has been hanging for about 2 hours now...
> 
> May retry without the TA


My hang is after Guided Setup is complete. TiVo comes up fine and can tune non SDV fine and lineup is fine but then attaching TA results in hang.

Where is your hanging??? what step?


----------



## macd2

I left my tuning adapter attached to my THD and started guided setup.
The setup connection to Tivo completed fine, but now I'm stuck at "preparing" for loading the program info.


----------



## SCSIRAID

macd2 said:


> I left my tuning adapter attached to my THD and started guided setup.
> The setup connection to Tivo completed fine, but now I'm stuck at "preparing" for loading the program info.


Preparing can take a long time... could be 20 mins.

My THD went thru the process cleanly the first time...


----------



## Big_Daddy

I was also stuck at the preparing/ loading section for over 2 hours. It didn't progress until after I turned off the TA (via the front button).

Then it asked me if I got channel 25 ( yes) and 101 (no) and now it's loading guide data. Oh yeah I turned the TA back on for this part. 

We'll see what happens


----------



## Big_Daddy

Whoa. TiVo and TA rebooted now starting guided setup again. Sigh.


----------



## Big_Daddy

Second guided setup MUCH faster...getting program info.


----------



## SCSIRAID

S3 finally got past acquiring channels... working ok... EXCEPT... my antenna channels are no longer present...

It appears that there are a bunch of undefined channels in the channel map which may be the cause of some of this slowness.


----------



## macd2

Nevermind, I waited a few minutes and it fixed itself???
Looks like I'm good to go.



> Well, setup completed, and program info loaded. The guide looks good... all the new channels are there in the right place. But, for every digital channel i get "Searching fo signal on: Cable In." (I get a few channels between 2 and 30.) I've rebooted the Tivo and the Tuning adapter. What can I try next to debug this?


----------



## TiVolunteer

SCSIRAID said:


> S3 finally got past acquiring channels... working ok... EXCEPT... my antenna channels are no longer present...
> 
> It appears that there are a bunch of undefined channels in the channel map which may be the cause of some of this slowness.


Same problem going here-- no antenna channels. I did a rescan and it found 20 channels. However, when it got to the screen which says "Do you want to add these channels to the channels you receive?" there were no channels listed. Redoing Guided setup for the third time. First Guided Setup on two of the three S3's (wife and daughter watching the other) ended up with a spontaneous reboot in the middle of the antenna channel scan (same place on both).


----------



## SCSIRAID

TiVolunteer said:


> Same problem going here-- no antenna channels. I did a rescan and it found 20 channels. However, when it got to the screen which says "Do you want to add these channels to the channels you receive?" there were no channels listed. Redoing Guided setup for the third time. First Guided Setup on two of the three S3's (wife and daughter watching the other) ended up with a spontaneous reboot in the middle of the antenna channel scan (same place on both).


I attempted to add the antenna channels from channels menu but it hung in preparing state. I had to pull the plug and restart guided setup.

One thing that concerns me... the channel list is HUGE... It has every number from 0 to 1750 in it but with a large percentage 'undefined'. This could be overwhelming TiVo or TA.


----------



## TiVolunteer

SCSIRAID said:


> I attempted to add the antenna channels from channels menu but it hung in preparing state. I had to pull the plug and restart guided setup.
> 
> One thing that concerns me... the channel list is HUGE... It has every number from 0 to 1750 in it but with a large percentage 'undefined'. This could be overwhelming TiVo or TA.


I see the same thing. Is the channel list a TiVo company problem or a TWC problem? I know we get it from TiVo but I wonder how much quality checking they do on what they get from TWC.


----------



## carys

On my third reboot. First one rebooted while downloading the channel data. Second one got the data and then rebooted. Not looking good.


----------



## TiVolunteer

Seeing the same issue with no antenna channels on the TiVo HD. So the issue is not limited to S3's.

Rescanning finds the channels but they won't add to the channel list.


----------



## SCSIRAID

TiVolunteer said:


> I see the same thing. Is the channel list a TiVo company problem or a TWC problem? I know we get it from TiVo but I wonder how much quality checking they do on what they get from TWC.


I dont know. Each channel number should have a 'program name' associated with it. If I were to guess... Id say TWC. If Tribune had the channel in their database, I would expect to see a channel name and guide data associated with it. These very long 'acquiring channel info' may be because of the sheer number of channels in the TWC list.


----------



## macd2

I'm seeing issues in the program data.
For example, for NBC: (TWC in Cary, NC)
Channel 0117 is listed aa 1080i, but is broadcast in 480i.
Channel 1117 is listed as 480i, but is broadcast in 1080i.

All my former HD season passes are now set for the 0xxx channels, and so I'll have to re-do them all as 1xxx channels to get HD.



Is everyone else seeing the same?
I hope the program data gets updated on HD vs. Non-HD.


----------



## TiVolunteer

macd2 said:


> I'm seeing issues in the program data.
> For example, for NBC: (TWC in Cary, NC)
> Channel 0117 is listed aa 1080i, but is broadcast in 480i.
> Channel 1117 is listed as 480i, but is broadcast in 1080i.
> 
> All my former HD season passes are now set for the 0xxx channels, and so I'll have to re-do them all as 1xxx channels to get HD.
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone else seeing the same?
> I hope the program data gets updated on HD vs. Non-HD.


I'm seeing the same thing as far as the program data is concerned.

I'm also seeing the same thing on the HD Season passes for network programming (ABC/NBC etc). However, season passes on channels like SyFyHD made the transfer pseudo correctly. The Season Pass lists the 0XXX channel but when you go into the "Upcoming Episodes" what is actually scheduled to record is the correct 1XXX HD channel.

I forced a record on the HD shows for tomorrow that weren't being picked up by the Season Passes correctly. I'm holding off on redoing the season passes until I see how this whole thing gets resolved. Hopefully, that will fix itself when the other issues get resolved.


----------



## carys

Third time was a charm. I now have the new lineup and guide data. Just had to go and add the premiums and delete the on demands.


----------



## SugarBowl

Big_Daddy said:


> Whoa. TiVo and TA rebooted now starting guided setup again. Sigh.


Mine did the same. It rebooted and started over after I selected my channels.


----------



## JimWall

jmfirestone said:


> I have an issue currently - TWC is making their second call to my house tonight.
> 
> Series 3 HD - all of a sudden started rebooting itself about 5 days ago. After much searching and toubleshooting, including TiVo support call - it turns out the only time my TiVo has an issue is when it is trying to tune in one of my HD channels, i.e. 540 - NBCHD.
> 
> If the cable line is not connected OR if my TiVo is only tuning in lower channels (50, 100, etc) it is perfectly fine and functions normally.
> 
> As soon as I switch to 540 (or 520 CBShd etc.) the audio/video starts skipping , pixelating and the TiVo locks up. I can't change channels, get into or move through menus, etc. If I disconnect the cable line while this lock up is happening, the TiVo returns to working normally within 30 seconds.
> 
> I used the signal meter check on the TVo and the signals in those high channels are peaking at 100. Tivo support confirms that this appears to be a signal related issue. I call TWC and they send a guy out.
> 
> Not surprisingly - the guy knows nothing about TiVos and also didn't follow the instructions on the WO, where I told them I also needed them to bring a new tuning adapter to replace the one I have that isn't working properly. The guy tells me the signals are perfectly fine for their equipment and doesn't even understand the signal meter that TiVo has since their signal stuff is all i the +8 to -12 range.
> 
> After a 1 hr call, with him spending most of the time on the phone with someone, he schedules a new call for tonight, where he will bring a new tuning adapter and also someone else with TiVo experience.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas if this IS a signal issue? It seems like it, since the only time the TiVo acts up is when it is trying to tune those HD channels. Is there anything I can make them check or say to them to get them to understand that it is THIER issue and not my TiVo?


If your problem is with mostly HD channels and not with non HD which are the lower channels then it would mean the hard drive is having problems keeping up with the I/O needed to record 1 or 2 HD channels at the same time. Remember TIVO is always recording the two channels the cable cards are tuned to unless you disconnect the cable line.


----------



## SCSIRAID

TiVolunteer said:


> I see the same thing. Is the channel list a TiVo company problem or a TWC problem? I know we get it from TiVo but I wonder how much quality checking they do on what they get from TWC.


The blank/unnamed channels are coming from TWC via CC/TA. I ran setup on my antenna only box and specified cable and antenna and that I would add CC later. With no TA/CC the guide data looked normal... only named channels were in the channel list.

All of my units are finally running with the new guide data and all expected channels (including antenna channels).


----------



## TiVolunteer

SCSIRAID said:


> The blank/unnamed channels are coming from TWC via CC/TA. I ran setup on my antenna only box and specified cable and antenna and that I would add CC later. With no TA/CC the guide data looked normal... only named channels were in the channel list.
> 
> All of my units are finally running with the new guide data and all expected channels (including antenna channels).


So what did you finally do to get the antenna channels on the box(es) which have cable and antenna? No matter what I try I can't get the antenna channels merged in with the cable channels.


----------



## mercurial

SCSIRAID said:


> I ran guided setup on one of my units last night and pulled the new lineup. It was working fine after the lineup changed midday sometime.
> 
> Starting on my second TiVo now....


Yeah, guess it changed during the day. I've done 4/5 units, the other I'll update tonight or tomorrow (no real active recordings on it right now we care about).

First off, the two S2DT units (other than having to go through the annoying STB setup tests) were WAY faster going through the guided setup again than either the S3 or THD unit. Not sure why.

The S3 and THD units sat on the first "preparing to connect" step for a looooong time. 20-30 minutes long. I'd have thought TiVo was swamped by folks getting switched over except for the S2DTs going through so quickly. Then the second "preparing to connect" and "unloading/organizing" steps took another loooooong time. Probably another 20-30 minutes combined.

When the S2DTs were done, all the season passes were on the correct channels. When the S3 and the THD were done, all the season passes were on the OLD channels.

At this point it was late and I went to bed. This morning, I checked the S3 and all the NON-BROADCAST (e.g. SyFy HD, BBCAHD, etc.) season passes were on the right channels (i.e. 1xxxx) but all the BROADCAST season passes where on the SD version (i.e. 1xx instead of 11xx). I fixed all but 6 of those this morning - those six didn't have upcoming episodes/reruns I could use to recreate the SP on the right channel, I'll have to monitor those.

I'll check the THD tonight and do the other S3.

Any idea why the 1xx versus 11xx snafu? Could it be because of them being reported wrong as noted above (i.e. showing up in guide data as HD when they're SD and SD when they're HD)? I'd have the the SD/HD "tag" would have been against the channels themselves.


----------



## hypractv

Fellow Raleigh, NC (Wake County) TWC residents...

I've been enjoying free OTA for nearly 9 months with my Tivo HD and love it. However, I am considering brining TWC back in if the price is right. That being said, for those that have the Cable Card (CC) and Tuning Adapters (TA) have you been satisfied with the level of service and support?

I've read as much of the thread as I can manage and gather that there is an overall acceptance in our market.

I welcome any advice prior to placing my order with TWC. i.e. Do's, Dont's, Gotcha's and so on.

Thanks!


----------



## BluesFools

Currently on my 4th guided setup.

First one I wasn't sure about channel 101 so I asked to try another one. 105 was close but not exact - WRAL vs WRALDT I think. Tried another - 106 matched. Tivo rebooted while I was selecting premium channels.

It rebooted into GS again. Half way through it hung at a 'please wait' screen. I noticed TA was blinking, so I pulled the USB cable and reconnected. Now GS continued. This time I decided to skip the premiums, and it completed. Most channel numbers were ok, but some in the 300 and 700 blocks still had some of the old channels mixed with new ones. I let it sit overnight to let indexing get underway, but still no guide data for high channels this morning.

Third GS I selected "do not receive channel 101". Tivo started to connect home, sat at preparing connection for a while, next thing I know it's rebooted into GS again.

Fourth GS I had to leave in the middle and head to work.


----------



## SCSIRAID

TiVolunteer said:


> So what did you finally do to get the antenna channels on the box(es) which have cable and antenna? No matter what I try I can't get the antenna channels merged in with the cable channels.


I ran guided setup yet again and this time it worked.


----------



## SCSIRAID

BluesFools said:


> Currently on my 4th guided setup.
> 
> First one I wasn't sure about channel 101 so I asked to try another one. 105 was close but not exact - WRAL vs WRALDT I think. Tried another - 106 matched. Tivo rebooted while I was selecting premium channels.
> 
> It rebooted into GS again. Half way through it hung at a 'please wait' screen. I noticed TA was blinking, so I pulled the USB cable and reconnected. Now GS continued. This time I decided to skip the premiums, and it completed. Most channel numbers were ok, but some in the 300 and 700 blocks still had some of the old channels mixed with new ones. I let it sit overnight to let indexing get underway, but still no guide data for high channels this morning.
> 
> Third GS I selected "do not receive channel 101". Tivo started to connect home, sat at preparing connection for a while, next thing I know it's rebooted into GS again.
> 
> Fourth GS I had to leave in the middle and head to work.


On mine, I asked for another channel for 101 and then agreed with WRALDT (which is correct - channel 5 SD).


----------



## TiVolunteer

SCSIRAID said:


> I ran guided setup yet again and this time it worked.


Already ran it three times last night on each one. I'll try again when I get home tonight.


----------



## Big_Daddy

Last night - second guided setup - seemed to work, but I only really checked the non- broadcast channels like syfyhd or bbcahd. I'll check the others tonight.

Anyway it seemed to work fine when I said no to channel 101


----------



## RTPGiants

So...now that people have gone through however many guided setups, is the general agreement that the TA should be disconnected during the setup? Does it not matter for a THD?


----------



## ianfarrell

Big_Daddy said:


> Whoa. TiVo and TA rebooted now starting guided setup again. Sigh.


Yep, that's the problem I've had.
I guided my wife through the setup last night as I was out of town.
It got to the stage where it says something about taking 15-20 minutes.
She selected that then went to bed.
I came home this afternoon and it lloks like the Tivo must have rebooted as the set up started again.
I got through to the "Getting Setup Info" screen and when it got to Connecting it failed as Negotiating and said there was an Unrecoverable Error (that's scary) and recommended unplugging for 15 seconds which I did and now has started the procedure all over again.
As usual it's stuck on the Preparing screen.
If it gets whacked this time I'm going to try unplugging the TA as some have seemed to of had success with.
I really wish TWC and Tivo had coordinated this better.
Someone dropped the ball as this has been known about for weeks.


----------



## ianfarrell

Well wadda ya know.
I spoke to Tivo and they have no idea that TWC had this mass Channel switcharoo on North Carolina.
Well I got past some of the problems and now it's stuck on Loading Info - Organizing. Anyone know how long that usually takes? It's been over 20 minutes.


----------



## carys

BluesFools said:


> Third GS I selected "do not receive channel 101". Tivo started to connect home, sat at preparing connection for a while, next thing I know it's rebooted into GS again.
> 
> Fourth GS I had to leave in the middle and head to work.


I think if you select "do not receive channel 101" it assumes you don't have digital cable. I finally succeeded by asking for another channel and then confirming that 105 was WRAL. I had an HBO recording that correctly chose the HD channel but a CBS recording used 105 instead of 1105. Need to clean up the rest of my season passes.


----------



## SugarBowl

It completed but espnhd is called twresn or something like that


----------



## Big_Daddy

ianfarrell said:


> Well wadda ya know.
> I spoke to Tivo and they have no idea that TWC had this mass Channel switcharoo on North Carolina.
> Well I got pass some of the problems and now it's stuck on Loading Info - Organizing. Anyone know how long that usually takes? It's been over 20 minutes.


Mine took over 2 hours. I turned the TA off and it finished soon after. Then when it started loading program data (after selecting channels), I turned the TA back on. It soon rebooted the entire system.

Second go around (with TA on) went far faster and thankfully worked.


----------



## Big_Daddy

carys said:


> I think if you select "do not receive channel 101" it assumes you don't have digital cable. I finally succeeded by asking for another channel and then confirming that 105 was WRAL. I had an HBO recording that correctly chose the HD channel but a CBS recording used 105 instead of 1105. Need to clean up the rest of my season passes.


Not sure. I said "do not receive 101" and the tivo still realized that i have digital cable. It got my non-broadcast HD channels right (like syfyhd), but didn't get any local HD channels right, so I have to do the switcheroo from 105 to 1105 also.

And I also kind of love that ABC HD is 1111.


----------



## TiVolunteer

Came home to find that one of the Series 3's and one of the TiVo HD's were locked up (video/audio kept playing but wouldn't respond to button pushes) so I had to reboot. Upon completion of a reboot and a LONG, LONG "Acquiring Channel information", the Series 3 suddenly had all channels (including the antenna digitals). However, the season passes were still all pointing toward the SD versions (channel 0XXX). Working on the other units now.


----------



## bcrochet

It was a mixed bag when I got mine set up a couple of months ago. TW was very good about sending someone out while I had problems. However, after 4 service calls, they finally figured out why I was only getting some of the SDV channels. They had a wrong billing code set on my account! Once that was cleared up, it has been good.

The only other issue I had was the first bill. They actually charged me twice for the cablecard install. Charging 40 bucks or so for a cablecard is ludicrous, but getting charged twice for that is even worse. But they cleared that up with no issues.



hypractv said:


> Fellow Raleigh, NC (Wake County) TWC residents...
> 
> I've been enjoying free OTA for nearly 9 months with my Tivo HD and love it. However, I am considering brining TWC back in if the price is right. That being said, for those that have the Cable Card (CC) and Tuning Adapters (TA) have you been satisfied with the level of service and support?
> 
> I've read as much of the thread as I can manage and gather that there is an overall acceptance in our market.
> 
> I welcome any advice prior to placing my order with TWC. i.e. Do's, Dont's, Gotcha's and so on.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## BluesFools

The fourth GS worked for me. Selecting "do not receive 101" selected the correct lineup. If you go to zap2it.com and select a Cary zipcode you can see the old and new channel lineups. 101 is only in the old one; 105, 106 are only in the new one so that's how Tivo decides which one to use.

Someone - TWC or Tribune - messed up by labeling the SD digital broadcast channels in the 100 block with the DT suffix, which is used for the HD versions. So both 105 and 1105 are called WRALDT instead of 105 being WRAL. This is why HD season passes moved to the SD channels. If they would use HD as the suffix, like every cable channel does, they'd avoid this confusion.


----------



## SugarBowl

My new lineup is only showing a handful of HD channels. 

1500 is ESPNHD (but the guide says TWRESHD)
1502 is ESPN2HD (but the guide says TWRE2HD)

as far as i can tell, those are the only channels in the 1500 block that I am getting. 

Does everyone else in Raleigh have the correct station name for the ESPN channels? Do i need to redo guided setup again? I got this response from tivo:

Thank you for contacting TiVo&#8217;s Channel Lineup Department. We are pleased to report that your channel lineup issue has been resolved.

If you have any additional questions, comments or concerns, please contact TiVo Customer Support at 877-367-8486 and refer to incident number 100609-007272. We are open from 6:00 AM to 9:00 PM Pacific Time everyday.

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused. Thanks for choosing TiVo!


----------



## dkmize

RTPGiants said:


> So...now that people have gone through however many guided setups, is the general agreement that the TA should be disconnected during the setup? Does it not matter for a THD?


Any Answers Yet?

I am going to do my GS tonight - with 2 cable cards and a TA.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dkmize said:


> Any Answers Yet?
> 
> I am going to do my GS tonight - with 2 cable cards and a TA.


Shouldnt matter. I did mine with the TA connected.


----------



## kgstewar

So, I ran my guided setup on my Tivo HD and the guide shows all the channels in their new locations, etc., but I no longer receive many of the HD channels like Speed (channel 1512). Many calls to Tivo and TWC and no good solutions. Has anyone experienced and solved this problem? Thanks!


----------



## SCSIRAID

kgstewar said:


> So, I ran my guided setup on my Tivo HD and the guide shows all the channels in their new locations, etc., but I no longer receive many of the HD channels like Speed (channel 1512). Many calls to Tivo and TWC and no good solutions. Has anyone experienced and solved this problem? Thanks!


What happens when you tune 1512? Have you power cycled both TiVo and TA?


----------



## SugarBowl

kgstewar said:


> So, I ran my guided setup on my Tivo HD and the guide shows all the channels in their new locations, etc., but I no longer receive many of the HD channels like Speed (channel 1512). Many calls to Tivo and TWC and no good solutions. Has anyone experienced and solved this problem? Thanks!


I did the guided setup yesterday and had the same problem. There were only about 5 HD channels that i could get. And the guide data was only partially correct. I did guided setup again this morning, and everything looks much better.

All of my OTA channels have disappeared though. A channel scan finds 20 channels, but they don't get added to my guide.


----------



## kgstewar

SCSIRAID said:


> What happens when you tune 1512? Have you power cycled both TiVo and TA?


I have power cycled both many, many times, yet the problem persists. I get a black screen with a small balloon of white text saying something like "channel is not available, press select to try again", which, of course gives me the same screen. TWC, Tivo, and I are all baffled!


----------



## SCSIRAID

SugarBowl said:


> I did the guided setup yesterday and had the same problem. There were only about 5 HD channels that i could get. And the guide data was only partially correct. I did guided setup again this morning, and everything looks much better.
> 
> All of my OTA channels have disappeared though. A channel scan finds 20 channels, but they don't get added to my guide.


I had the same trouble with OTA's. I ran another full Guided Setup and then they reappeared.


----------



## SugarBowl

My premiere was working fine for about 48 hours. It just crashed and rebooted, and now the whole lineup is messed up again.


----------



## RTPGiants

So, in Durham the channel lineup change is next Wednesday, but in the meantime, we're back to partial recordings. We had pretty much been done with the partial recording problem for a few months, but over the last few days, Tivo's 0 for 8 on getting a complete recording from an SDV channel. Mostly it's started the recording ok, and then about 15 minutes in the picture just freezes and that's that. 

Back to being annoyed at the whole thing...


----------



## Grumock

RTPGiants said:


> So, in Durham the channel lineup change is next Wednesday, but in the meantime, we're back to partial recordings. We had pretty much been done with the partial recording problem for a few months, but over the last few days, Tivo's 0 for 8 on getting a complete recording from an SDV channel. Mostly it's started the recording ok, and then about 15 minutes in the picture just freezes and that's that.
> 
> Back to being annoyed at the whole thing...


So are you sure it is not a HDD failure? When you are recording are you watching too & does the TIVO just cut out with the pic freezing?


----------



## RTPGiants

Grumock said:


> So are you sure it is not a HDD failure? When you are recording are you watching too & does the TIVO just cut out with the pic freezing?


I guess I can't guarantee it's not a HDD failure, but it only occurs on SDV channels, not on non-switched HD channels or non-HD channels or transferred recordings.

It also doesn't seem to happen while watching live (although admittedly we haven't done a lot of this), just when the recording is scheduled. To me this seems like the issue where Tivo isn't sending TW the "still watching" ping or whatever it's called.


----------



## Grumock

RTPGiants said:


> I guess I can't guarantee it's not a HDD failure, but it only occurs on SDV channels, not on non-switched HD channels or non-HD channels or transferred recordings.
> 
> It also doesn't seem to happen while watching live (although admittedly we haven't done a lot of this), just when the recording is scheduled. To me this seems like the issue where Tivo isn't sending TW the "still watching" ping or whatever it's called.


yeah I would have to agree with you it is strange that it only happen on SDV channels. Odd that it doesn't happen though, when your watching it.


----------



## RTPGiants

Grumock said:


> yeah I would have to agree with you it is strange that it only happen on SDV channels. Odd that it doesn't happen though, when your watching it.


TA and TWC are the definition of odd. I'm not going to worry too much about it until the channel lineup change. See where we are then.

Like I said originally, the partial problem had been gone for a few months, so I thought we were done with all this stuff, but whatever....


----------



## Grumock

RTPGiants said:


> TA and TWC are the definition of odd. I'm not going to worry too much about it until the channel lineup change. See where we are then.
> 
> Like I said originally, the partial problem had been gone for a few months, so I thought we were done with all this stuff, but whatever....


just a shame they dont use that Motorola Tuning adapter throughout since from what i have heard, they are super stable compared to the Cisco ones.


----------



## cwoody222

First time CableCARD user here. Installer came on Saturday. Still doesn't work. The installer had zero clue about TiVo. He tried to plug the Card into the TV, didn't hook the coax to the TiVo, didn't plug the SDV Adapter USB into the TiVo, tried to find another TV set for the 2nd card...

I could go on but it was a disaster.

I've called them 3 times for about an hour each time. They get it working but then it breaks again later.

Current theory is that the SDV box is busted; trying to get a replacement.

I have a 2nd service call later this week.

One of their PR guys told me via twitter weeks ago that it would be no problem as their installers were so good. I'm taking a little joy at least rubbing their incompetence in his face.


----------



## cwoody222

I have a "CableCARD expert" coming to my home later this afternoon to fix the issue.

I told him that I had 2 single stream cards in my Series3. He wants to give me a single M card. I argued with him that that doesn't work. He fought me on it.

I'll be bringing a print out from TiVo.com home with me later.

*sigh*

What a joke.


----------



## Grumock

cwoody222 said:


> I have a "CableCARD expert" coming to my home later this afternoon to fix the issue.
> 
> I told him that I had 2 single stream cards in my Series3. He wants to give me a single M card. I argued with him that that doesn't work. He fought me on it.
> 
> I'll be bringing a print out from TiVo.com home with me later.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> What a joke.


an "expert" & doesn't know that the series 3 needs two cards? sigh


----------



## dlfl

Regarding the SDV failure-to-tune problem (see ***this*** for example), I think I experienced a twist on this tonight, but caused by the emergency messages that are forced on our screens. During one emergency message (of several in quick very annoying succession) the video on the SDV channel I was watching froze and it didn't restart after the message ended. In fact there was no video, which can be confirmed by hitting the live video button twice.

The DVR diagnostics for the channel were all nominal as if successfully tuned, including signal and program lock "yes", but the TA Session info showed "n/a" for the channel type and the SDV frequency was '0'. A manual retune brought the channel back but with a new SDV frequency and different PID's than before.

Theory: The SDV channel assignments are being screwed up by the emergency messages.


----------



## cwoody222

Confirmed that here in Buffalo most channels are already SDV.

My problem seems to be resolved for now (cross fingers) and was caused by my CableCARDs not being set up properly. Today's guy was much more knowledgable.


----------



## RTPGiants

Anxiously awaiting the channel changes...what time of day does it occur? Am I going to be fighting Tivo at midnight?


----------



## RTPGiants

Grumble...woke up to find changeover occurred. Started guided setup. Got prompted for some analog channels. Got prompted for 101 (no signal), said I didn't receive it, and Tivo just gave up on anything digital and proceeded to go to the next connection stage. No way to force it to retry, etc. so now I'm waiting at a "preparing" for a setup that I know will be wrong.


----------



## mercurial

RTPGiants said:


> Grumble...woke up to find changeover occurred. Started guided setup. Got prompted for some analog channels. Got prompted for 101 (no signal), said I didn't receive it, and Tivo just gave up on anything digital and proceeded to go to the next connection stage. No way to force it to retry, etc. so now I'm waiting at a "preparing" for a setup that I know will be wrong.


That's how it was in Raleigh/Cary - It asked 2 (Univision for us), 19 (Shop NBC), and 101 (nothing). Then it did the download. I *think* after the download it asked if I got any premium channels. Not 100% positive, that could have been before but the download but I think it was after.


----------



## RTPGiants

mercurial said:


> That's how it was in Raleigh/Cary - It asked 2 (Univision for us), 19 (Shop NBC), and 101 (nothing). Then it did the download. I *think* after the download it asked if I got any premium channels. Not 100% positive, that could have been before but the download but I think it was after.


It asked about premium channels prior to the download. I said no because I don't get HBO, etc. Was premium referring to digital/SDV here? If so, oops.


----------



## cwoody222

If it helps, this is what I gathered was the proper steps, in order:

Unplug USB AND power from Adapter
Plug in Adapter
WAIT for solid green light
Plug USB from Adapter to TiVo
TiVo should recognize Adapter
Test channels
If you don't get channels, try rebooting the TiVo


----------



## RTPGiants

cwoody222 said:


> If it helps, this is what I gathered was the proper steps, in order:
> 
> Unplug USB AND power from Adapter
> Plug in Adapter
> WAIT for solid green light
> Plug USB from Adapter to TiVo
> TiVo should recognize Adapter
> Test channels
> If you don't get channels, try rebooting the TiVo


Yeah, I'll try that later when I can get back to it. Prior to guided setup, I could not tune old digital (e.g. 255) or new digital (e.g. 100/1000s). I thought briefly about power cycling the TA, but then just tried without it.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## mercurial

I did NOT unplug or disconnect the TA to do the lineup change for either of my S3s or my THD.


----------



## dlfl

cwoody222 said:


> If it helps, this is what I gathered was the proper steps, in order:
> 
> Unplug USB AND power from Adapter
> Plug in Adapter
> WAIT for solid green light
> Plug USB from Adapter to TiVo
> TiVo should recognize Adapter
> Test channels
> If you don't get channels, try rebooting the TiVo


Also:
1. Sometimes while waiting for solid green light, the light goes out completely. In that case press the reset button on front of TA.
2. This "WAITING" phase can take 10 minutes or more.
3. Sometimes you get 6-blinks-pause instead of a solid light. This is the standard signal that just means the TA is ready to go but isn't connected to the TiVo. If you get this it is time to reconnect the USB.
3. The reason you may have to reboot the TiVo is to get it to go through the "Acquiring Channels" phase where it reads the channel info from the TA. I wish there were some way to force this without a complete reboot.



mercurial said:


> I did NOT unplug or disconnect the TA to do the lineup change for either of my S3s or my THD.


Some lineup changes are completely painless -- others aren't (and thus require the above procedure). The above procedure also is usually required if your TA loses subscription authorization (8-blinks), after TWC sends the "hit" to re-authorize it. This has happened many times to me and I always end up having to reboot the TiVo to get the channels back.


----------



## mercurial

Yes and I've done it that many times for TA issues. But if he's not having blinking lights/TA issues, then the convention wisdom when his neighbors down the road did their switchover was that it wasn't necessary.


----------



## RTPGiants

mercurial said:


> Yes and I've done it that many times for TA issues. But if he's not having blinking lights/TA issues, then the convention wisdom when his neighbors down the road did their switchover was that it wasn't necessary.


There was no blinking. But before guided setup, I could not tune new channels because a message came up stating that the TA didn't receive that channel. So I think the TA might just be confused. I'll probably power cycle it and see where we are then. If that doesn't work, I'll try a setup w/o the TA at all.

All after work though, so right now it's just speculation.


----------



## dlfl

RTPGiants said:


> There was no blinking. But before guided setup, I could not tune new channels because a message came up stating that the TA didn't receive that channel. So I think the TA might just be confused. I'll probably power cycle it and see where we are then. If that doesn't work, I'll try a setup w/o the TA at all.
> 
> All after work though, so right now it's just speculation.


I would recommend the entire procedure outlined above (including disconnecting the USB) for this problem. And if you don't see the "Acquiring Channels" screen (rotating symbol, usually takes 2 mins), reboot your TiVo to force it.


----------



## notting

RTPGiants said:


> There was no blinking. But before guided setup, I could not tune new channels because a message came up stating that the TA didn't receive that channel. So I think the TA might just be confused. I'll probably power cycle it and see where we are then. If that doesn't work, I'll try a setup w/o the TA at all.


My wife ran guided setup this morning without disconnecting the TA; while that didn't fix it, power cycling the TA then allowed everything to be tuned. The guide data is wrong, though, so it looks like we get to re-run guided setup at some point later today when we've got the time.


----------



## RTPGiants

Ok, so was able to sneak away and try all this stuff again. Things are better. I can tune 1105 (WRAL), but I'm missing channels like SyFy HD, Discovery HD, etc. If I tune manually, nothing happens. If I go through the TA diagnostics, it can tune channels like ESPNHD, etc. which is good, but why am I missing this group? 

I tried a disconnect/reconnect on TA and Tivo, which reacquired channels, but it's missing those still.

ETA: These sort of channels do not show up in the channel list if you go to Channel settings. Also names of ESPN channels are wrong.

Also ETA: These channels do show up on an HD digital box


----------



## RTPGiants

Ok, nevermind me. I'll just reply to myself constantly. A complete reboot of Tivo caused a new acquiring channels that lasted MUCH longer. After this, we're good to go.


----------



## jmfirestone

JimWall said:


> If your problem is with mostly HD channels and not with non HD which are the lower channels then it would mean the hard drive is having problems keeping up with the I/O needed to record 1 or 2 HD channels at the same time. Remember TIVO is always recording the two channels the cable cards are tuned to unless you disconnect the cable line.


Turns out this was the right answer. At least I think it is. The guys came (2 of them this time - lead tech included) and stayed for a bit checking everything and couldn't find any issue. I left the cable line unhooked so I could watch the saved stuff.

About 5 days later the TiVo menus would not longer load fully, I would get the writing on a gray background. Shows would no longer play, anything I tried to play would just show a gray screen with the time moving as though I was in FF mode.

I ordered a replacement (larger!) HD to put in it since I am out of warranty anyway. It's sitting in my mailbox at home right now. I'll put it in tonight and hopefully find out it was just the HD and nothing more!

One thing that really bugs me though, is that I guess the techs were not happy about being at my house late. The animals just broke open the box on the side of my house with the wiring and left it open with the wires hanging out when they left. I called TWC and a week later nobody has come by to fix it yet.


----------



## bxojr

I'm attempting a guided setup to get the Raleigh lineup change. The first attempt got through "loading data" and asking me about what I receive on 25 and 101, but then it rebooted and started all over. Now loading data again (which will take hours), but I'm not optimistic about a different result this time.

Does this reboot have anything to do with the lineup change, or do I have a hard-drive problem I need to sort out before I can get back up and running? Just wondering if anybody else has seen this.


----------



## Grumock

bxojr said:


> I'm attempting a guided setup to get the Raleigh lineup change. The first attempt got through "loading data" and asking me about what I receive on 25 and 101, but then it rebooted and started all over. Now loading data again (which will take hours), but I'm not optimistic about a different result this time.
> 
> Does this reboot have anything to do with the lineup change, or do I have a hard-drive problem I need to sort out before I can get back up and running? Just wondering if anybody else has seen this.


I think someone on here had the same thing happen. Did you tell it that you do not get 101 anymore? Have you tried it with the USB disconnected from the TA?


----------



## RTPGiants

Yes, I had a reboot too. My total sequence was this.

* Guided Setup #1, found analog channels, prompted for 101...said I did not receive. Guided setup ran for a while and rebooted
* Guided Setup #2, found analog channels, prompted for 101...said I did not receive, prompted for 105, said I received, ran a while
* Did not have SDV channels, but did have HD channels
* Recyncing TA a few times did not help despite "Acquiring channels..."
* Rebooted Tivo, a very long "Acquiring channels..." ... all tuned as expected.

Remaining issues:
* ESPN is labeled wrong
* Todos did not switch from 250, 255, etc.


----------



## mercurial

The todo's took a few hours for me. I'm guessing it's a background process that goes and re-figures them. But the did move to the 1xx version of the OTA channels and not he 11xx version so I had to fix those.


----------



## bxojr

OK, glad to hear my experience wasn't entirely unexpected. I was surprised that after the reboot, the second "loading data" phase was much quicker.

I was paranoid about repeating the same process, so when it asked me about channel 101, I told it to ask about a different channel. It asked about 105 (WRAL), I said yes, and then it proceeded with the rest of the process. It's now loading program-guide data. Keeping my fingers crossed. I haven't disconnected the TA but will try that if I have more problems.

We're about to go on vacation for a week, and I'll be quite unhappy if my TiVo isn't able to record the return of "Futurama" while we're gone...


----------



## Grumock

bxojr said:


> the return of "Futurama"


Sorry I don't watch TV very often my wife does. When is this supposed to happen?


----------



## notting

RTPGiants said:


> * ESPN is labeled wrong


If you're talking about them being 'TWRESPN', 'TWRESP2', etc - this seems unrelated to the channel renumbering. I saw this before the renumbering, and even see it on my S2.


----------



## hypractv

Truck Roll scheduled between 0900 and 1100 today. Supposedly getting an M Card here in Raleigh, NC. I will report back as the install takes place.


----------



## obelix

Finally got this update to work, thanks to everyone's suggestions. This is for Time Warner/ Tivo in NC, in case anyone is in the same area.

At first nearly all channels had gone gray. To solve - I rebooted the tivo, power cycled the TA (waiting for solid green light), and repeated guided setup. The tivo service update and program info update steps took *forever*. I was sitting at the *preparing...* step for hours. But, eventually it went through, and now the channels are all in place (most HD channels are now in the 1000's). The only thing left to do was verify that Season Passes were updated - most of them with upcoming shows updated automatically. Some I reset as new HD channels were now available.

For those that missed out on some great World Cup action (or anything else) - you can tell TW you missed days and they should issue you a credit.


----------



## notting

mercurial said:


> The todo's took a few hours for me. I'm guessing it's a background process that goes and re-figures them. But the did move to the 1xx version of the OTA channels and not he 11xx version so I had to fix those.


What I _think_ happened here is that (for whatever reason) the 1xx and the 11xx versions of the broadcast channels now have the same name (WRALDT, for example.) So, when the Tivo moved season passes that were on the HD WRALDT channel before, it just picked the first channel that showed up as WRALDT.


----------



## mercurial

Yes, agreed. I think SCSIRAID hypothesized the same in this thread. It's just annoying that they screwed up the naming and caused that. Though I wonder if you just temporarily or permanently removed those from the Channels I Receive list as soon as guided setup is done if the SPs would convert properly.


----------



## hypractv

hypractv said:


> Truck Roll scheduled between 0900 and 1100 today. Supposedly getting an M Card here in Raleigh, NC. I will report back as the install takes place.



Installer arrived @ 12:15.
I installed the M Card myself. (Installer did not have TAs. Was told they would be mailed.)
My Tivo found it and I ran through the GS.
Upon GS completion it did *not* have the new channel line up.
Went to rerun GS, but Tivo is doing some sort of service update.

That's it for now, more on this as I work through it.


----------



## cwoody222

My setup was rock solid. I unplugged the TiVo today by accident. D'oh! It was during 2 recordings too! As it rebooted, the TA blinked green. Once TiVo rebooted it went solid green almost immediately.

I pressed "channel guide" and got the "Acquiring Channels" screen for about 2-3 minutes.

After that, TiVo picked up both recordings. I cancelled them manually to get them another day and tested both CableCARD tunings. Worked fine.

Fwew! I was afraid that reboot would mess everything up!


----------



## macd2

notting said:


> What I _think_ happened here is that (for whatever reason) the 1xx and the 11xx versions of the broadcast channels now have the same name (WRALDT, for example.) So, when the Tivo moved season passes that were on the HD WRALDT channel before, it just picked the first channel that showed up as WRALDT.


I think the 1xx channels are mis-named.
In the guide information, it lists the 1xx channel as HD, but it is not.
I've manually re-done all of my season passes.
I'm hoping the mis-naming is fixed at some point, and/or at least doesn't cause issues going forward.


----------



## hypractv

TWC installed my TA on Monday morning. Ran through Guided Setup again. After a restart my Guide has all the channels above 1000 that are supposed to be there however it will not tune many of them.

For some reason I can tune to 1301 (TNT), 1500 (ESPN), and 1501 (ESPN 2) the others not so much.

The TA is solid green.

TWC truck rolling back tomorrow afternoon to bring a new TA and CC to try again.


----------



## Grumock

hypractv said:


> TWC installed my TA on Monday morning. Ran through Guided Setup again. After a restart my Guide has all the channels above 1000 that are supposed to be there however it will not tune many of them.
> 
> For some reason I can tune to 1301 (TNT), 1500 (ESPN), and 1501 (ESPN 2) the others not so much.
> 
> The TA is solid green.
> 
> TWC truck rolling back tomorrow afternoon to bring a new TA and CC to try again.


Try removing the USB cord from the back of the TA. If this is not a premiere you should get a message saying Tuning adapter disconnected or powered down... If you get that plug it back in & it should change to connected. If it does then got to TA menu then TA diagnostics, There scroll down to "Network & tuning status" highlight & hit select. When you go in there you should see the "Tuning mode: QUAM 256" If not then the TA needs a hit from the DNCS. IF it does say then hit "Clear" button on the bottom left of your remote, then hit "Live TV" button on the top right hand side of remote. This should take you to the Acquiring channel info screen for a few & then go to live TV. Check the channels after that.


----------



## hypractv

Grumock said:


> Try removing the USB cord from the back of the TA. If this is not a premiere you should get a message saying Tuning adapter disconnected or powered down... If you get that plug it back in & it should change to connected. If it does then got to TA menu then TA diagnostics, There scroll down to "Network & tuning status" highlight & hit select. When you go in there you should see the "Tuning mode: QUAM 256" If not then the TA needs a hit from the DNCS. IF it does say then hit "Clear" button on the bottom left of your remote, then hit "Live TV" button on the top right hand side of remote. This should take you to the Acquiring channel info screen for a few & then go to live TV. Check the channels after that.


Thanks for the info!

Upon unplugging the TA I received no message from the Tivo. Upon going into the TA diagnostics under the TA Menu the Tivo shows no diag information. I am thinking my TA is hosed. TWC is already on schedule to roll back with a fresh TA and CC tomorrow evening. I am sure it's just a matter of getting decent hardware and proper syncing.


----------



## dlfl

Want to make sure the FCC knows the TA troubles you're having, and refute TWC's rosy representations? See **this**.


----------



## hypractv

Done deal... Truck Roll brought out a new TA this afternoon, the first one was bad.

After a Tivo restart and a handful of Cable Card hits I am up and running with all the appropriate content.


----------



## cwoody222

For the past two nights the last channel I watched before going to bed was a SDV channel. The following morning I woke up with a message saying that channel could not be tuned and to press Select to try again.

One time, Select worked. Another time, I had to Ch Up and Ch Down again.

Both times the green light was solid.

Weird.


----------



## mercurial

Welcome to the world of tuning adapters.


----------



## ShaneF

cwoody222 said:


> For the past two nights the last channel I watched before going to bed was a SDV channel. The following morning I woke up with a message saying that channel could not be tuned and to press Select to try again.
> 
> One time, Select worked. Another time, I had to Ch Up and Ch Down again.
> 
> Both times the green light was solid.
> 
> Weird.


Yup, this happens to me all the time too. You're not alone.


----------



## cwoody222

I called TW today with a simple question about my bill. They offered me Showtime for 6 months for $5. I agreed. The operator hit my card and my TiVo rebooted. Upon reboot, no Showtime.

She transferred me to a tech who said he only handles networking issues. So he transferred me to a 3rd person.

That person was able to get my new channels working.

3 people and 30 minutes just to turn on Showtime. Man, they have NO CLUE what they're doing with CableCARDs, do they?!


----------



## cwoody222

Just realized something with my bill.

They're charging me $2.50 per CableCARD but then an additional $2.00 on the SECOND card only for "programming" or something?

Is that because they think that the 2nd card is an additional outlet in another room? If they realize that both cards are in the same device will they waive that $2?

I seem to recall reading something along those lines before.


----------



## atroy

Sorry for the cross posting, but does anyone have TW in Bergen County, NJ? I'm only getting 13 channels on my Premiere without an adapter. I'm very worried whether or not the TA will resolve the problems. If not, does anyone know Tivo's return policy? I've only had it for a week or so, and got lifetime service at that. 

AT


----------



## cwoody222

atroy said:


> Sorry for the cross posting, but does anyone have TW in Bergen County, NJ? I'm only getting 13 channels on my Premiere without an adapter. I'm very worried whether or not the TA will resolve the problems. If not, does anyone know Tivo's return policy? I've only had it for a week or so, and got lifetime service at that.
> 
> AT


Theoretically, yes, that's the point of the adapter.

Getting a tech who knows what they're doing is another story.

Good luck!


----------



## jpfreak33

I have had Tivo for years and I'm getting ready to move into an area with TW. From what I'm ready here there are A LOT of issues! Almost seems like too much of a hassle to even deal with. I am thinking of getting the Premium and then hooking it up. But with all the errors and bad cards and bad tech support, I don't know if it is worth all the hassle. Does EVERYONE deal with these issues? The TW DVR sucks as far as features compared to a Tivo but if I can get it and use it every day without jumping through hoops it might be worth the sacrifice. Thoughts??


----------



## cwoody222

jpfreak33 said:


> I have had Tivo for years and I'm getting ready to move into an area with TW. From what I'm ready here there are A LOT of issues! Almost seems like too much of a hassle to even deal with. I am thinking of getting the Premium and then hooking it up. But with all the errors and bad cards and bad tech support, I don't know if it is worth all the hassle. Does EVERYONE deal with these issues? The TW DVR sucks as far as features compared to a Tivo but if I can get it and use it every day without jumping through hoops it might be worth the sacrifice. Thoughts??


My SETUP was a pain. But I was persistent (and really a nag) and finally got everything working in about 2 weeks. They did mess something up on their end a few weeks later but that was fixed in 2 days.

Once you get it up and running, just leave it alone and you should be OK 

I came from OTA + basic cable and I can say although I really hate the company and hate paying as much as I do to a company that hates me for being a CableCARD customer, I do love having TiVo functionality + digital cable + HD.


----------



## SCSIRAID

jpfreak33 said:


> I have had Tivo for years and I'm getting ready to move into an area with TW. From what I'm ready here there are A LOT of issues! Almost seems like too much of a hassle to even deal with. I am thinking of getting the Premium and then hooking it up. But with all the errors and bad cards and bad tech support, I don't know if it is worth all the hassle. Does EVERYONE deal with these issues? The TW DVR sucks as far as features compared to a Tivo but if I can get it and use it every day without jumping through hoops it might be worth the sacrifice. Thoughts??


My 3 TiVo's with CC's and TA's are working great on TWC Raleigh. I see only occasional issues which arent earth shattering.


----------



## squiddohio

Don't generalize from insufficient data. 
Happy users with no problems seldom post here, because there is no reason to. If TiVo were that bad, they be out of business. I have had lots of TiVos over the years, none of which have ever had any problems, and several TW boxes (before TiVo had a HD unit), and the TiVo is far superior to TW, and well worth the extra upfront cost, which amortizes nicely over its lifespan, unlike the TW rental units.
I'm not sure what "sucks as far as features" means, but TiVo has far more features, a much better interface, guide data for 12-13 days instead of 5, and many more and easier to use search features, in addition to Netflix (and other) streaming sources of content.
To answer your question, no "EVERYONE" (in caps?) does not have these issues, only the few who post here. Count them up and divide by the number of units in service (actually, you would divide the number of units in service by the number of defective units).
If you are still not sure, get a TW box and try it out for a month, then order a TiVo, which I think you can return within 30 days if you do not like it. From what I understand, almost none are returned under such circumstances. I dumped my TW HD box as soon as the Series 3 HD box was introduced, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## seggers

cwoody222 said:


> For the past two nights the last channel I watched before going to bed was a SDV channel. The following morning I woke up with a message saying that channel could not be tuned and to press Select to try again.
> 
> One time, Select worked. Another time, I had to Ch Up and Ch Down again.
> 
> Both times the green light was solid.
> 
> Weird.


Another WNY user here. I have had to call TWC on other issues (8 blinking lights) and asked their 3rd level (or TA/SDV tech) why I get that message.

His answer makes sense and it is that your SDV session times out and you loose lock. Think of it this way, if you sign into your internet banking (this assumes you do such things) and then leave it, it will eventually time you out and require to re-login.

Seems that the same is true for TAs. If you leve them 'logged in' to one channel for too long, then they 'time out'.

One a side note, does anyone in the Buffalo/WNY area actually have M type CCs? I have 2 S cards and I would dearly love love to replace those with a single M type.

Seggers


----------



## pL86

Tivo does a nice job of explaining and illustrating the channel timeout concept:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/307/kw/sdv/r_id/100041#RequestinganSDVchannel

I personally think the timeout method is an overly aggressive method to reclaim bandwidth that leans too far in the direction of saving space over providing a consumer-friendly experience. Requiring viewers to periodically affirm they are still watching a channel is not user friendly and goes against the grain of what's basically the passive experience of watching TV. I disagree with the notion that a channel timeout is like a timed security logout on a bank website. The better analogy is the internet provider that shuts off a user's internet connection because she hasn't surf to a new website in a while.

Besides, there's the question of balancing. A timeout on a bank website or an ATM is arguably acceptable because the security risk is grave enough that it outweighs the burden imposed on a user. I'm not so sure the goal of maximizing bandwidth reclamation so clearly outweighs the cost imposed on the viewer. Would a significant amount of bandwidth really be used if there was no timeout and an SDV channel remained locked and open until changed? I would think most of the bandwidth savings from an SDV implementation is already achieved by only having to send out requested channels. Having channels time out certainly reclaims even more bandwidth but I tend to think the savings are relatively small and if they are, whether it's worth it. I'd be curious if any cable engineers have any real world data about how much bandwidth is really saved by the timeout and how long the timeout period usually is.


----------



## LosAngelesSports

i need some serious help here.

I just moved to Downtown LA, and the neighborhood is served by Time Warner. I had Charter communications before, and everything worked fine with them (HD Tivo, one MCard and Tuning Adapter)

I have been here at the new place for two weeks now, and the techs have been here about every day. We have tried numerous cards. The problem everytime is that the card and tivo wont pair. In the conditional access screen, the Val is always ?. At one point, they had two supervisors, two managers and maintenance here at the building at the same time. All the levels to the building as well as to my floor are fine. I get the signal on my other tv with no tivo. 

I called tivo and they said that the cable company needs to send a separate pairing and authorization hit. I even went and bought a premiere, and the same thing is happening with that one, so im sure its a time warner issue. I even let the tech take my tivos to their wherehouse and try connecting there and still no luck. 

Im sick of this and im pissed off. How can they be so incompetent? what can i do? please help!


----------



## dlfl

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7722378#post7722378


----------



## vseven

I just called up Time Warner (NE Ohio) and told the sales rep I wanted some information on CableCards. He said he would transfer me to someone that could help me. A minute later a girl answered the phone and I asked her if they had M cards available. She said yes they do. I asked home much they were per month. She said $2.95. I asked if I could self install it. She said no, a tech visit is required and it's $9.95. I asked if they provide a tuning adapter free with that. She said yes they do. 

Hopefully I'll be buying a Tivo Premier soon...the up front cost is kinda hefty and I don't like the idea of paying a subscription fee but I'm already paying $21 a month for the TW box and DVR subscription so I figure over the years it will pay for itself. I also hope the tech is as knowledgeable as the sales person I just talked to. Thanks for this site....very helpful.

-Allan


----------



## ShaneF

TWC western NY

After months of almost flawless behavior from my HD TiVo, cable cards and tuning adapter, I am now unable to get NBC (HD channel or analog channel) or CBS (HD channel, the analog channel works fine). When I try to tune them in I get the message that the channel is temporarily unavailable. Both channels work fine on my other old school TV with no TiVo. I've tried rebooting everything. Any other ideas? Dreading a call to TWC tech support.


----------



## cwoody222

ShaneF said:


> TWC western NY
> 
> After months of almost flawless behavior from my HD TiVo, cable cards and tuning adapter, I am now unable to get NBC (HD channel or analog channel) or CBS (HD channel, the analog channel works fine). When I try to tune them in I get the message that the channel is temporarily unavailable. Both channels work fine on my other old school TV with no TiVo. I've tried rebooting everything. Any other ideas? Dreading a call to TWC tech support.


No issues here in Buffalo. I was watching CBS HD this morning via TiVo/adapter.

Sounds like maybe your CableCARDs may have lost provisioning for those channels?

Do you twitter? Their twitter tech support is VERY good and quick to reply. twitter.com/twcablehelp I always try them before making a call.

If you do make a call get the CableCARD hotline number in this thread. Don't waste your time calling their normal customer service. They're clueless about CableCARD issues. If you have to, ask for a Tier 3 Support rep.


----------



## LosAngelesSports

LosAngelesSports said:


> i need some serious help here.
> 
> I just moved to Downtown LA, and the neighborhood is served by Time Warner. I had Charter communications before, and everything worked fine with them (HD Tivo, one MCard and Tuning Adapter)
> 
> I have been here at the new place for two weeks now, and the techs have been here about every day. We have tried numerous cards. The problem everytime is that the card and tivo wont pair. In the conditional access screen, the Val is always ?. At one point, they had two supervisors, two managers and maintenance here at the building at the same time. All the levels to the building as well as to my floor are fine. I get the signal on my other tv with no tivo.
> 
> I called tivo and they said that the cable company needs to send a separate pairing and authorization hit. I even went and bought a premiere, and the same thing is happening with that one, so im sure its a time warner issue. I even let the tech take my tivos to their wherehouse and try connecting there and still no luck.
> 
> Im sick of this and im pissed off. How can they be so incompetent? what can i do? please help!


Well, after calling the cable card help desk, they solved the problem. it was a head in issue i guess. all i know is that it took about 17 truck rolls, numerous hours on the phone, and an amazing amount of time wasted to get my cable to work. When they came out for the second tivo, it literally took 10 seconds.


----------



## dlfl

LosAngelesSports said:


> Well, after calling the cable card help desk, they solved the problem. it was a head in issue i guess. all i know is that it took about 17 truck rolls, numerous hours on the phone, and an amazing amount of time wasted to get my cable to work. When they came out for the second tivo, it literally took 10 seconds.


Amazing isn't it? TWC staffs the NCCS with 4 or 5 people for years now, and yet their local support people don't use it. Would they really rather waste 17 truck rolls rather than use their own resource? Of course the cynical answer might be "yes -- their real purpose is to discourage TiVo users (with 17 truck rolls) while still maintaining a facade of corporate care (NCCS)".


----------



## cwoody222

LosAngelesSports said:


> Well, after calling the cable card help desk, they solved the problem. it was a head in issue i guess. all i know is that it took about 17 truck rolls, numerous hours on the phone, and an amazing amount of time wasted to get my cable to work. When they came out for the second tivo, it literally took 10 seconds.


How sad. I'd agree with the cynical answer above except I don't think they're that smart.

I really think they're really just that dumb that they don't know how to do it.

Cheers to you for HOLDING YOUR GROUND and MAKING THEM fix it!


----------



## ShaneF

ShaneF said:


> TWC western NY
> 
> After months of almost flawless behavior from my HD TiVo, cable cards and tuning adapter, I am now unable to get NBC (HD channel or analog channel) or CBS (HD channel, the analog channel works fine). When I try to tune them in I get the message that the channel is temporarily unavailable. Both channels work fine on my other old school TV with no TiVo. I've tried rebooting everything. Any other ideas? Dreading a call to TWC tech support.


I called the TWC CableCard support #. After poking around in my tuning adapter the support rep suspects that the incoming cable signal may be the problem so a tech is coming out in a week. Currently channels 2, 702, and 704 are gone, with 4 disappearing sporadically. (Tivo says searching for signal on cable in).


----------



## cwoody222

They ALWAYS think it's a signal issue just so they can get you off the phone and send a tech out.

Sounds fishy to me that a bad signal is only affecting a handful of channels.

I'd bet your CableCARDs somehow got screwed up and aren't provisioned properly to give you the correct stations.


----------



## Grumock

cwoody222 said:


> They ALWAYS think it's a signal issue just so they can get you off the phone and send a tech out.
> 
> Sounds fishy to me that a bad signal is only affecting a handful of channels.
> 
> I'd bet your CableCARDs somehow got screwed up and aren't provisioned properly to give you the correct stations.


LOL!! It's possible that it may be something signal related. If it was a provisioning issue, like you think, then I believe a lot more then just a few channels would be missing. More likely, it may be a mapping issue either to the card or the tuning adapter. If the channels were in the SDV format & were taken out for some reason the card & tuning adapter are still looking for them on the SDV carousel. Just a guess though


----------



## pdm

On tuesday I stopped being able to receive SDV channels. I did the normal reboot procedures that generally fix TA issues but none worked. 3 days of phone calls and the national cable card support guy talked to Austin head end people and said I needed a new tuning adapter box. So I go to the Austin time warner office and swap it out, get it home and it is doing the 8 blinks then pause bit. I call again, hour on the phone and now I am left with it just blinking constantly with no pauses. They are sending a technician, but soonest available was October 1. 

I'm so fed up with this barely working crap. October 1 gives me a lot of time to look into HTPC options and see if the AppleTV i pre ordered will let me cut the cable tv entirely, tivo or not. 

If anyone has any ideas how I can fix this before Oct 1 or later please let me know.


----------



## pdm

Well now it is flashing 8 times then pausing, which I think is a known issue right? Well a call to the National cable card folks and several calls to the local support folks hasn't been able to fix it. I'll be getting the tech coming to my house on Oct 1 I guess.


----------



## dlfl

pdm said:


> Well now it is flashing 8 times then pausing, which I think is a known issue right? Well a call to the National cable card folks and several calls to the local support folks hasn't been able to fix it. I'll be getting the tech coming to my house on Oct 1 I guess.


8-blinks is a signal the TA has lost it's authorization. In TA Diagnositics, scroll down to the "PowerKey" section, hit select three times. You should see a "Sub Expires" date and it will be in the past. Normally, it should be at least 20 days in the future and it must be updated by the proper signals sent from the head end to accomplish this. TWC Southwest Ohio was failing to send these signals for about a year resulting in 8-blinks quite frequently. But between NCCS and your local support, the signals should be capable of being sent. It has never taken a service call to get those signals sent. Unless you have completely worn out your welcome, I would try again rather than wait for the truck roll. I assume you are power-cycling the TA and cycling the USB connection (?).


----------



## pdm

dlfl said:


> 8-blinks is a signal the TA has lost it's authorization. In TA Diagnositics, scroll down to the "PowerKey" section, hit select three times. You should see a "Sub Expires" date and it will be in the past. Normally, it should be at least 20 days in the future and it must be updated by the proper signals sent from the head end to accomplish this. TWC Southwest Ohio was failing to send these signals for about a year resulting in 8-blinks quite frequently. But between NCCS and your local support, the signals should be capable of being sent. It has never taken a service call to get those signals sent. Unless you have completely worn out your welcome, I would try again rather than wait for the truck roll. I assume you are power-cycling the TA and cycling the USB connection (?).


Thanks for the suggestion. I called again, the tech found a knowledge base article about the 8 blinks, checked everything, sent a hit, I saw the EMM count go up when he sent it, still nothing.

On that page you mentioned I have:

Sub Expires: Expired
CA Time: 0918.13040
EUT Update: 0918.13020

I also realize I may have posted my whines into the wrong thread. SOrry about that.  I thought I was in the tuning adapter thread but my blind rage put me into the time warner cable thread. Opps!


----------



## dlfl

pdm said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I called again, the tech found a knowledge base article about the 8 blinks, checked everything, sent a hit, I saw the EMM count go up when he sent it, still nothing.
> 
> On that page you mentioned I have:
> 
> Sub Expires: Expired
> CA Time: 0918.13040
> EUT Update: 0918.13020
> 
> I also realize I may have posted my whines into the wrong thread. SOrry about that.  I thought I was in the tuning adapter thread but my blind rage put me into the time warner cable thread. Opps!


When you say "still nothing", do you mean still 8-blinks-pause? 
If so they aren't sending the correct signals.

Even if they send the correct signal, you need to cycle the USB connection and the power to the TA. At some point you need to enter the "Acquiring Channels" phase where a rotating symbol appears on your screen for a minute or two. Frequently I have to reboot my TiVo to get there.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> When you say "still nothing", do you mean still 8-blinks-pause?
> If so they aren't sending the correct signals.
> 
> Even if they send the correct signal, you need to cycle the USB connection and the power to the TA. At some point you need to enter the "Acquiring Channels" phase where a rotating symbol appears on your screen for a minute or two. Frequently I have to reboot my TiVo to get there.


good advise!! It does not always take the hit so sometimes a reboot is needed.


----------



## truthiness

so I just looked at my TW cable lineup for Syracuse/Utica NY and it states that most of the HD stuff is not available on cable card, and this is not the POV stuff, regular channels like Discovery and CNN.

Does this make sense or is it an outdated channel listing, I wonder?

I just bought a Tivo Premier and am thinking about returning it if I can't get rid of my set top box. Maybe that is TW's plan!

Can I use Premier without a cable card?


----------



## cwoody222

truthiness said:


> so I just looked at my TW cable lineup for Syracuse/Utica NY and it states that most of the HD stuff is not available on cable card, and this is not the POV stuff, regular channels like Discovery and CNN.
> 
> Does this make sense or is it an outdated channel listing, I wonder?
> 
> I just bought a Tivo Premier and am thinking about returning it if I can't get rid of my set top box. Maybe that is TW's plan!
> 
> Can I use Premier without a cable card?


I've never heard of a channel not being available via cable card. Most likely it means those channels are SDV which means they require a cable card AND and an SDV adapter.

What specifically does the list say in regards to these channels?


----------



## Grumock

truthiness said:


> so I just looked at my TW cable lineup for Syracuse/Utica NY and it states that most of the HD stuff is not available on cable card, and this is not the POV stuff, regular channels like Discovery and CNN.
> 
> Does this make sense or is it an outdated channel listing, I wonder?
> 
> I just bought a Tivo Premier and am thinking about returning it if I can't get rid of my set top box. Maybe that is TW's plan!
> 
> Can I use Premier without a cable card?


No that is not correct information. That information would be applied to cable cards in TV but not TIVo with Cable cards & tuning adapter.


----------



## cwoody222

Great point; I'm sure it's referring to Cable Cards in TV's and not Cable Cards in TiVo's (presuming he uses an SDV adapter too).


----------



## Grumock

cwoody222 said:


> Cable Cards in TiVo's (presuming he uses an SDV adapter too).


LOL true


----------



## truthiness

cwoody222 said:


> I've never heard of a channel not being available via cable card. Most likely it means those channels are SDV which means they require a cable card AND and an SDV adapter.
> 
> What specifically does the list say in regards to these channels?


I'm going to have to quote this a few times so I can get more than 5 posts so I can post a screenshot.


----------



## truthiness

truthiness said:


> I'm going to have to quote this a few times so I can get more than 5 posts so I can post a screenshot.


I apologize for the multiple quotes.


----------



## truthiness

truthiness said:


> I apologize for the multiple quotes.


Does anyone have the TV premiere hooked up to a Panasonic 50" G20? Any opinions?


----------



## truthiness

truthiness said:


> Does anyone have the TV premiere hooked up to a Panasonic 50" G20? Any opinions?


I've heard this is a pretty good plasma. Post #5 woo hoo!


----------



## truthiness

cwoody222 said:


> I've never heard of a channel not being available via cable card. Most likely it means those channels are SDV which means they require a cable card AND and an SDV adapter.
> 
> What specifically does the list say in regards to these channels?


Here is what my channel listing shows:


----------



## dlfl

Yeah, that's a lot like the line up page on my TWC system -- and I find it bordering on totally useless. I suspect only TiVo users even try to use these pages. I think STB and (TWC) DVR users just rely on the lineups shown on their screens. Occasionally I request a printed pamphlet of the lineup (which is frequently out of date in itself). I supplement this by occasionally querying TWC support about a few specific channels that may be in question. The web page just isn't worth the trouble it takes to try to understand it.

If you really like frustration, try getting an accurate, up-to-date, listing of the channels that are SDV!


----------



## truthiness

dlfl said:


> Yeah, that's a lot like the line up page on my TWC system -- and I find it bordering on totally useless. I suspect only TiVo users even try to use these pages. I think STB and (TWC) DVR users just rely on the lineups shown on their screens. Occasionally I request a printed pamphlet of the lineup (which is frequently out of date in itself). I supplement this by occasionally querying TWC support about a few specific channels that may be in question. The web page just isn't worth the trouble it takes to try to understand it.
> 
> If you really like frustration, try getting an accurate, up-to-date, listing of the channels that are SDV!


so you think there are pretty good odds that I can get a cable card for my new Tivo and it'll work?


----------



## dlfl

truthiness said:


> so you think there are pretty good odds that I can get a cable card for my new Tivo and it'll work?


Sorry, guess I didn't address your original question -- it kind of got lost in all the posts. I agree with Grumock that this must be wrong info. But, the best souce of info is another TiVo digital subscriber on the same cable system. I'm sure one of them is on this forum and hopefully they will post.

The only way I can imagine having a lot of digital channels (not PPV or VOD) that aren't available with CableCARD is if the cable provider made the deliberate decision not to furnish Tuning Adapters and the channels are all SDV channels. I've never heard of a Time Warner system doing this.

BTW, yes you can use a Premiere without CableCARD(s). If your cable system still delivers analog channel versions (non of which will be HD of course), you can get them. And you can connect an antenna and get OTA broadcasts.

If you can't get confirmation from a user on this forum, why not try CableCARD (and Tuning Adapter if your system uses SDV)? The cards are rented for several bucks per month and the TA's are free.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> The only way I can imagine having a lot of digital channels (not PPV or VOD) that aren't available with CableCARD is if the cable provider made the deliberate decision not to furnish Tuning Adapters and the channels are all SDV channels. I've never heard of a Time Warner system doing this.


I agree 100% with you & I'm not sure that a cable provider such as TWC can do that legally. I believe only the small fish companies have that option available.


----------



## ShaneF

ShaneF said:


> I called the TWC CableCard support #. After poking around in my tuning adapter the support rep suspects that the incoming cable signal may be the problem so a tech is coming out in a week. Currently channels 2, 702, and 704 are gone, with 4 disappearing sporadically. (Tivo says searching for signal on cable in).


The tech showed up yesterday afternoon. I tuned to one of the missing channels. He started to undo the coax connection to the tuning adapter and the channel came in. I was red with shame. Turned out to just be poorly crimped coax (both) ends on the short cable going from my surge protector into the tuning adapter. Weird that it worked for close to two years and all of a sudden had an issue.


----------



## pdm

So, 2 techs came out today, checked my levels, everything was ok, they did the apparently obligatory put new ends on cables. But levels again levels were ok.

As a reminder, I had the 8 blinks and pause issue (once I got a new tuning adapter anyway). 

Here is how they fixed it: 

Tech dialed phone. "This is tech #### with tech #### we are on blah blah ave.." "I need you to send some EMMs to the tuning adapter.." "ok thanks" 

and that fixed it. About 2-3 minutes on the phone for him.

Why was I not able to get this done with several hours on the phone with time warner, including over an hour on the phone with the national cable card number? I talked to about 8 different people at time warner, some here in Austin, and 2 at the national cable card support line, in a week's time. I even swapped out my tuning adapter. 

Can someone tell me the magic words to explain to the techs on the phone what signals to send? It seems that periodically they just have to do it again. I'd like to not be without SDV channels for 3 weeks again next time. 

I got one tech who seemed t be following a script, he found a support document tha tdescribed the 8 blinks and pause problem. Either that document didn't tell him how to fix it. Even I told him to send EMMs/hits and he claimed to have done it. 

One thing to note, when they sent the hits/EMMs the counter only went to like 8 or 12, when the tech had them do it it was up to 140+. I don't know what an EMM is exactly or how this even makes sense. If someone could explain it I would love to understand.


----------



## Grumock

pdm said:


> So, 2 techs came out today, checked my levels, everything was ok, they did the apparently obligatory put new ends on cables. But levels again levels were ok.
> 
> As a reminder, I had the 8 blinks and pause issue (once I got a new tuning adapter anyway).
> 
> Here is how they fixed it:
> 
> Tech dialed phone. "This is tech #### with tech #### we are on blah blah ave.." "I need you to send some EMMs to the tuning adapter.." "ok thanks"
> 
> and that fixed it. About 2-3 minutes on the phone for him.
> 
> Why was I not able to get this done with several hours on the phone with time warner, including over an hour on the phone with the national cable card number? I talked to about 8 different people at time warner, some here in Austin, and 2 at the national cable card support line, in a week's time. I even swapped out my tuning adapter.
> 
> Can someone tell me the magic words to explain to the techs on the phone what signals to send? It seems that periodically they just have to do it again. I'd like to not be without SDV channels for 3 weeks again next time.
> 
> I got one tech who seemed t be following a script, he found a support document tha tdescribed the 8 blinks and pause problem. Either that document didn't tell him how to fix it. Even I told him to send EMMs/hits and he claimed to have done it.
> 
> One thing to note, when they sent the hits/EMMs the counter only went to like 8 or 12, when the tech had them do it it was up to 140+. I don't know what an EMM is exactly or how this even makes sense. If someone could explain it I would love to understand.


Well the thing you should look for is on the "Power Key Information" page in your TA. ON Page 3 in there, there is a section that says "Sub Expires" normally it should have numbers there & the 1st four are a date. If it says "Expired" then a stage hit is needed from the DNCS. Now if the DNCS opperator tells someone that they have sent it there is really no way to tell if they did, unless that "Expired" changes to numbers.


----------



## JaredCMH

Hi,

I live in Springfield, OH (45503) and have 2 Tivo Units, a Premier, and a Series 3 HD, both have multi-stream cards, with tuning adapters.

What the heck is the channel line up for this thing?

I subscribe to the Basic Tier, and Digital Tier, with Showtime & Starz.

I don't subscribe to the Standard Tier.. (what a waste of money!!).

I don't get some channels in the digital tier, such as 159 Style, and 229 RFDTV -- plus lots of others that I should be receiving.

I was told by the TW rep, that if I wanted the full line up, I need to ditch the TIVO and get TW's boxes.

I thought the purpose of the CableCard and tuning adapter was you could use your own equipment and it would function the same as the cable compaines stuff?



dlfl said:


> Sorry, guess I didn't address your original question -- it kind of got lost in all the posts. I agree with Grumock that this must be wrong info. But, the best souce of info is another TiVo digital subscriber on the same cable system. I'm sure one of them is on this forum and hopefully they will post.
> 
> The only way I can imagine having a lot of digital channels (not PPV or VOD) that aren't available with CableCARD is if the cable provider made the deliberate decision not to furnish Tuning Adapters and the channels are all SDV channels. I've never heard of a Time Warner system doing this.
> 
> BTW, yes you can use a Premiere without CableCARD(s). If your cable system still delivers analog channel versions (non of which will be HD of course), you can get them. And you can connect an antenna and get OTA broadcasts.
> 
> If you can't get confirmation from a user on this forum, why not try CableCARD (and Tuning Adapter if your system uses SDV)? The cards are rented for several bucks per month and the TA's are free.


----------



## cwoody222

JaredCMH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Springfield, OH (45503) and have 2 Tivo Units, a Premier, and a Series 3 HD, both have multi-stream cards, with tuning adapters.
> 
> What the heck is the channel line up for this thing?
> 
> I subscribe to the Basic Tier, and Digital Tier, with Showtime & Starz.
> 
> I don't subscribe to the Standard Tier.. (what a waste of money!!).
> 
> I don't get some channels in the digital tier, such as 159 Style, and 229 RFDTV -- plus lots of others that I should be receiving.
> 
> I was told by the TW rep, that if I wanted the full line up, I need to ditch the TIVO and get TW's boxes.
> 
> I thought the purpose of the CableCard and tuning adapter was you could use your own equipment and it would function the same as the cable compaines stuff?


You are correct. The agent is wrong. You can receive every channel (except for PPV and OnDemand) that their boxes can.

If you're not receiving everything you're paying for (are you SURE you know what channels are part of the lineups you pay for?), call them and tell them.

The lineup for your TiVo is the same lineup everyone else gets. There is no "TiVo lineup".

EDIT: In your zipcode, Style is on the 'Digital Variety' tier and RFDTV is on the 'Digital Choice' tier. Both you have to pay extra for. Are you?

http://www.timewarnercable.com/dayton/support/clu/clu.ashx


----------



## Grumock

JaredCMH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Springfield, OH (45503) and have 2 Tivo Units, a Premier, and a Series 3 HD, both have multi-stream cards, with tuning adapters.


Is this the SW region of Ohio?

If so then you should be able to reference the website to see the channels that you get. Now unless there is something going on between the TA & the TIVo ( like they are not talking to each other) then the info the rep gave you is incorrect.


----------



## BruceShultes

Don't believe anything a TW rep. tells you.


----------



## macd2

I'm near Raleigh, NC and use Time Warner.
I can almost never tune to the Bravo SDV channels.
Does anyone else have that issue?
What should I try to fix?


----------



## SCSIRAID

macd2 said:


> I'm near Raleigh, NC and use Time Warner.
> I can almost never tune to the Bravo SDV channels.
> Does anyone else have that issue?
> What should I try to fix?


No issue with BravoHD here in Apex. Do you get any message onscreen when you try to tune it? What does DVR Diags show when you get a failed tune?


----------



## dlfl

JaredCMH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Springfield, OH (45503) and have 2 Tivo Units, a Premier, and a Series 3 HD, both have multi-stream cards, with tuning adapters.
> 
> What the heck is the channel line up for this thing?
> ................................................
> I was told by the TW rep, that if I wanted the full line up, I need to ditch the TIVO and get TW's boxes.
> ..............


I'm in TWC SW OH and AFAIK there is no simple way for a TiVo owner to know what channels they should receive. I find the TWC lineup page to be useless. You can request a little glossy lineup brochure be mailed to you. It is much better than the web page, but goes out of date very quickly as they are always shuffling channels around. When I have questions about a few specific channels I just have to call TWC support and ask about them.

In a practical sense, the TWC rep was correct. I presume people using their equipment get a fairly accurate lineup in their screens.


----------



## cwoody222

dlfl said:


> In a practical sense, the TWC rep was correct. I presume people using their equipment get a fairly accurate lineup in their screens.


You presume incorrect.

TWC's equipment lists EVERY channel they offer without any indication until you tune a channel whether you get it or not. And you cannot delete or hide channels you don't receive.

TiVo lets you customize the listings so not show channels you don't subscribe to.

So once you know what you subscribe to (I still think the original poster just doesn't know what channels come with the packages he pays for) you can create a channel guide that only contains stations you receive.


----------



## macd2

SCSIRAID said:


> No issue with BravoHD here in Apex. Do you get any message onscreen when you try to tune it? What does DVR Diags show when you get a failed tune?


DVR Diags caused my Tivo to wedge with onscreen message "Please Wait".
After rebooting the Tivo and the Tuning Adapter, I have all my channels again.
Thanks for looking. Sorry for the noise.


----------



## alex50

Here is my rather annoying experience with time warner cable (nyc).

1. First appointment for install (set for 5-8 pm window on Tue.) - No show. Calling customer service after the missed appointment yielded the same BS: tech called and no one answered. Total BS since I was home, and no calls on my caller ID.

2. Second appointment for that Sat. Sent contractor (despite my request that it be a TWC employee) who had never done a cable card install. I put in the card and showed him the numbers he needs to give TWC to pair the cards. He was unable to reach anyone at TWC who knew what to do with it.

3. Third appointment set for the next day (Sunday). I didn't think they would show since I believed they were not working on Sundays. But someone showed up. This time a TWC employee...but he had never done cable cards and he didn't bring any cards with him. The tech spent an hour on the phone with TWC back-office, but was unable to pair the cards.

4. Fourth visit set for Monday. A TWC tech who troubleshoots cable card installs showed up with multiple cable cards. Swapped out the existing card, and the new card proceeded with a firmware install. After the update, he called it in and it was finally working.

I find it hard to believe TWC is this incompetent. It must be part of their active campaign to resist their legal requirement to install cable cards when a customer requests it. 

At the time of setting the appointment, it may be in your interest to let TWC know ahead of time that you are requesting a TWC tech with cable card experience and that if they send someone else to waste your time, you will be filing a formal complaint with the FCC.


----------



## Grumock

alex50 said:


> I find it hard to believe TWC is this incompetent. It must be part of their active campaign to resist their legal requirement to install cable cards when a customer requests it.
> 
> At the time of setting the appointment, it may be in your interest to let TWC know ahead of time that you are requesting a TWC tech with cable card experience and that if they send someone else to waste your time, you will be filing a formal complaint with the FCC.


I honestly think it has more to do, with the fact that few of these devises are implemented around the country, I believe .05% has been mentioned on these forums. Most in house techs, probably see one maybe, two of these jobs a year. I don't think it is a conspiracy like many think.


----------



## dlfl

cwoody222 said:


> ...........
> So once you know what you subscribe to (I still think the original poster just doesn't know what channels come with the packages he pays for) you can create a channel guide that only contains stations you receive.


Yes, *that* is the problem! There is no simple accurate way for TWC SW Ohio customers to know what channels are in the packages. The web listings are useless and the printed brochures (which you have to ask for and have mailed to you) are usually out of date by the time you get them.


----------



## dlfl

Grumock said:


> I honestly think it has more to do, with the fact that few of these devises are implemented around the country, I believe .05% has been mentioned on these forums. Most in house techs, probably see one maybe, two of these jobs a year. I don't think it is a conspiracy like many think.


I believe it's more like 0.5% -- but still a very small number.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> I believe it's more like 0.5% -- but still a very small number.


LOL I knew you would have that number. Was not sure if it was .05 or .5%


----------



## cwoody222

dlfl said:


> Yes, *that* is the problem! There is no simple accurate way for TWC SW Ohio customers to know what channels are in the packages. The web listings are useless and the printed brochures (which you have to ask for and have mailed to you) are usually out of date by the time you get them.


The web listing clearly indicates what channel is part of what package via the color coding.

I was easily able to tell what packages the channels the original poster complained about were part of.


----------



## Chuckster1953

Looking to chat with other TiVo Series-3/HD users in the Fremont Nebraska area or in Lincoln, as the Fremont TWC is fed from Lincoln.

Was wondering if you are experiencing grey/black screen issues as well?

CHUCK


----------



## dlfl

cwoody222 said:


> The web listing clearly indicates what channel is part of what package via the color coding.
> 
> I was easily able to tell what packages the channels the original poster complained about were part of.


If you're talking about the lineup web page for TWC SW Ohio, I have to repectfully disagree. There are so many colors it's hard to even distinguish them. I've been on the phone with TWC reps, both of us looking at this page, and the rep couldn't even explain how to use it.

For example, my TWC bill says I get the Basic Service, Standard Service and Digital Variety Package. If I go to the lineup page and check the "package filters" for those three items, the resuling channel list is clearly missing a huge number of channels that I do get, in particular NONE of the HD channels are listed. There are about 20 package filter checkboxes and they are all checked when the page first loads. Just unchecking about 17 of them is a tedious process as the page has to reload and then you have to rescroll after each one is unchecked. *EDIT: * Just discovered the faint little checkbox named "all" at the bottom of the page, which is checked upon page load. If you uncheck "all", it unchecks all the package filters. Not exactly obvious, I would say.

Based on the channels I actually receive I can infer I also get the HD Standard and HD Variety packages -- but there is no way to tell that from my invoice or the lineup web page.

The printed brochure they will mail to me (on request) is much clearer, although, as noted, usually out of date by the time I get it.


----------



## zydecogirl

I have an authorized cable card in my S3 XL and want to put it in the new Premier. Any reason why I can't just swap it into the new unit? How to do it?


----------



## BruceShultes

zydecogirl said:


> I have an authorized cable card in my S3 XL and want to put it in the new Premier. Any reason why I can't just swap it into the new unit? How to do it?


I believe the cablecards are paired with the specific id of the box during installation, so you couldn't do it without calling your cable company and having it paired with the Premier's id.

Also, most cable companies will not let you do this yourself anyway.


----------



## JimWall

I understand then when a cable card is inserted into a Tivo is generates a unique Host ID which is what is authorized.
I also understand if you pull one out and reinsert it into the SAME Tivo you may get a new Host ID also.
So moving it to a new TIVO will result in a new Host ID and require call TWC to get it authorized.


----------



## BruceShultes

JimWall said:


> I understand then when a cable card is inserted into a Tivo is generates a unique Host ID which is what is authorized.
> I also understand if you pull one out and reinsert it into the SAME Tivo you may get a new Host ID also.
> So moving it to a new TIVO will result in a new Host ID and require call TWC to get it authorized.


With the S3, the Host ID's were slot specific. In other words, you could remove a cablecard from one of the slots and as long as you put it back in the same slot everything still seemed to work.

At least this is the way it seemed to work with TW in my area (Albany, NY). Either the Host ID didn't change or TW was able to read what it was changed to and re-pair the card on their end. I know that everyone I called in with a problem, they told me to remove the cards and put them back in the same slots.

However, putting the card in a different Tivo will change the Host ID.


----------



## BruceShultes

JimWall said:


> I understand then when a cable card is inserted into a Tivo is generates a unique Host ID which is what is authorized.
> I also understand if you pull one out and reinsert it into the SAME Tivo you may get a new Host ID also.
> So moving it to a new TIVO will result in a new Host ID and require call TWC to get it authorized.


With the S3, the Host ID's were slot specific. In other words, you could remove a cablecard from one of the slots and as long as you put it back in the same slot everything still seemed to work.

At least this is the way it seemed to work with TW in my area (Albany, NY). Either the Host ID didn't change or TW was able to read what it was changed to and re-pair the card on their end. I know that everytime I called in with a problem, they told me to remove the cards and put them back in the same slots.

However, putting the card in a different Tivo will change the Host ID.


----------



## Grumock

BruceShultes said:


> With the S3, the Host ID's were slot specific. In other words, you could remove a cablecard from one of the slots and as long as you put it back in the same slot everything still seemed to work.
> 
> At least this is the way it seemed to work with TW in my area (Albany, NY). Either the Host ID didn't change or TW was able to read what it was changed to and re-pair the card on their end. I know that everytime I called in with a problem, they told me to remove the cards and put them back in the same slots.
> 
> However, putting the card in a different Tivo will change the Host ID.


The host ID will not change by pulling the card & putting it back into the same slot.


----------



## raldin

How much is everyone paying for their TWC Cable Cards? I am about to hook up a Tivo in Mid-Ohio and was just told a cable card is $4.95!? Seems rediculous compared to what have I have seen that others have posted on the web and compared to what I would pay for one of their boxes (Only a few bucks more).


----------



## cwoody222

I pay $7 total for 2 cards. It's listed on my bill as $5 for ($2.50 each) and then a separate $2 charge for the 2nd card.


----------



## SCSIRAID

raldin said:


> How much is everyone paying for their TWC Cable Cards? I am about to hook up a Tivo in Mid-Ohio and was just told a cable card is $4.95!? Seems rediculous compared to what have I have seen that others have posted on the web and compared to what I would pay for one of their boxes (Only a few bucks more).


$4.14 per card. That is based on $2.50 for each card plus $1.64 fee for the digital tier.


----------



## arilev

Hi Everyone,

I'm in Brooklyn, NY 11211. I've got a Tivo Premier and I signed up for the Premier package with TWC.

Tech was out yesterday to install a cable card but no tuning adapter. Everything seemed to go smoothly but last night I noticed that I was missing a handful of HD channels like Biography (763), G4 (692), DIY (688), BBCA (685), VH1 (719) just to name a few. Plenty of others MTV (720), E! (724), ESPN (728), etc work just fine.

After poking around the internet I'm fairly certain that the non functioning channels have recently gone SDV but I can't find a definitive answer.

I've spoken to Time Warner a couple of times and I've repeatedly been told that everything looks good but:
1. They'll resend the signal just in case (nice try but no cigar)
2. It takes up to 48 hours "for all the channels to fill in" (no it doesn't)
3. They'll restart the box from their end (which they apparently don't know that they can't do with a Tivo)
4. I should see On Demand content on channel 1008 (naturally I can't, but even if On Demand was available on Tivo this has exactly what to do with issue I'm calling about?)
5. Cable Cards "can be slow" (a clever variation of the 48 hour line)
6. HD only works with our cable box (my personal favorite, especially as I had just finished explaining that I receive the majority of HD just fine).

So, I've heard a lot of nonsense but what I haven't heard is a straight answer to a very straightforward question that I keep asking; do these channels require a tuning adapter?

I'm asking here because if my thoughts are correct then this should be as simple as swinging by the TWC store and picking up a tuning adapter but I don't want to waste my time doing that if I'm chasing the wrong elephant. Support wants to send a tech out but I don't want to waste my time waiting for one to show if it is a tuning adapter issue and I can pick one up and install it myself in a few minutes.

What do you guys think, is it a quick trip to the TWC store to pick up an adapter or am I supposed to be receiving these channels just fine without an adapter in which case it's time to schedule a visit from a tech?


----------



## bananaman

Yes you are supposed to be receiving those channels without a tuning adapter. Only a few channels are SDV so far in New York City:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/learn/cable/sdv/default.html


----------



## EmmettC

arilev said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm in Brooklyn, NY 11211. I've got a Tivo Premier and I signed up for the Premier package with TWC.
> 
> Tech was out yesterday to install a cable card but no tuning adapter. Everything seemed to go smoothly but last night I noticed that I was missing a handful of HD channels like Biography (763), G4 (692), DIY (688), BBCA (685), VH1 (719) just to name a few. Plenty of others MTV (720), E! (724), ESPN (728), etc work just fine.
> 
> After poking around the internet I'm fairly certain that the non functioning channels have recently gone SDV but I can't find a definitive answer.
> 
> I've spoken to Time Warner a couple of times and I've repeatedly been told that everything looks good but:
> 1. They'll resend the signal just in case (nice try but no cigar)
> 2. It takes up to 48 hours "for all the channels to fill in" (no it doesn't)
> 3. They'll restart the box from their end (which they apparently don't know that they can't do with a Tivo)
> 4. I should see On Demand content on channel 1008 (naturally I can't, but even if On Demand was available on Tivo this has exactly what to do with issue I'm calling about?)
> 5. Cable Cards "can be slow" (a clever variation of the 48 hour line)
> 6. HD only works with our cable box (my personal favorite, especially as I had just finished explaining that I receive the majority of HD just fine).
> 
> So, I've heard a lot of nonsense but what I haven't heard is a straight answer to a very straightforward question that I keep asking; do these channels require a tuning adapter?
> 
> I'm asking here because if my thoughts are correct then this should be as simple as swinging by the TWC store and picking up a tuning adapter but I don't want to waste my time doing that if I'm chasing the wrong elephant. Support wants to send a tech out but I don't want to waste my time waiting for one to show if it is a tuning adapter issue and I can pick one up and install it myself in a few minutes.
> 
> What do you guys think, is it a quick trip to the TWC store to pick up an adapter or am I supposed to be receiving these channels just fine without an adapter in which case it's time to schedule a visit from a tech?


I would just get the tuning adapter anyway. As far as I know, and from what I can see on my Tivo, most of the HD channels are now on switched digital. The installer should have known that you would need a TA anyway.


----------



## pL86

bananaman said:


> Yes you are supposed to be receiving those channels without a tuning adapter. Only a few channels are SDV so far in New York City:
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/learn/cable/sdv/default.html


That link is to a page that was created by TWC NYC back in May to announce the launch of SDV. Since then, there have been many additions to the SDV lineup so I would not go by the page except as a baseline; channels that were SDV are still SDV but there have been quite a number of additions since (and delays; Sundance HD was announced as an SDV channel but its launch has since been pulled).

As for the poster's channel queries, off the top of my head, VH1 HD (719) launched as an SDV channel so it has never been viewable without a tuning adapter. The others were linear channels before SDV and I don't believe TWC has changed any linear channels to SDV yet (that would be a change of service they would have to publicly announce since Cablecard users without adapters would lose those channels and TWC has never made such an announcement). SDV has been used so far to add channels.

Clarification: TWC's initial SDV launch announcement included a lot of linear-to-SDV channel conversions. However, they issued a revised launch lineup that was mostly new SDV channels and made no mention of the standard tier channel conversions. I think the only conversions were a couple premium channels like Showtime Beyond. Since then, they've made no public announcements that any of the standard tier channels have been converted to SDV. I believe TWC would have to issue a new public notice when that happens because the initial one is null and void. But perhaps TWC thinks the initial announcement satisfied the notice requirement and it can convert linear channels to SDV at will.


----------



## jeremyz

arilev said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm in Brooklyn, NY 11211. I've got a Tivo Premier and I signed up for the Premier package with TWC.
> 
> Tech was out yesterday to install a cable card but no tuning adapter. Everything seemed to go smoothly but last night I noticed that I was missing a handful of HD channels like Biography (763), G4 (692), DIY (688), BBCA (685), VH1 (719) just to name a few. Plenty of others MTV (720), E! (724), ESPN (728), etc work just fine.
> 
> [snip]


I may have a related problem. Last night (and continuing today), I lost a bunch of networks including Comedy HD and MTV HD. I have an adapter. This is the first time anything like this has happened since getting the TA, so I'm going to wait a few days and see whether it resolves itself.

Update: Nevermind - all better. It eventually fixed itself after a reboot.


----------



## pL86

arilev said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm in Brooklyn, NY 11211. I've got a Tivo Premier and I signed up for the Premier package with TWC.
> 
> Tech was out yesterday to install a cable card but no tuning adapter. Everything seemed to go smoothly but last night I noticed that I was missing a handful of HD channels like Biography (763), G4 (692), DIY (688), BBCA (685), VH1 (719) just to name a few. Plenty of others MTV (720), E! (724), ESPN (728), etc work just fine.


I just tried to tune to the channels above the tuning adapter disconnected and it looks like you're right and I'm wrong: all the channels you asked about are SDV now. You need an adapter to tune to Biography, G4, DIY, BBC America and VH1. I hadn't realized TWC had shifted these previously linear channels to SDV.


----------



## bananaman

pL86 said:


> That link is to a page that was created by TWC NYC back in May to announce the launch of SDV. Since then, there have been many additions to the SDV lineup so I would not go by the page except as a baseline; channels that were SDV are still SDV but there have been quite a number of additions since (and delays; Sundance HD was announced as an SDV channel but its launch has since been pulled).


So Time Warner is not bothering to keep the tuning adapter/SDV information page up to date. Nice.


----------



## bananaman

pL86 said:


> That link is to a page that was created by TWC NYC back in May to announce the launch of SDV. Since then, there have been many additions to the SDV lineup so I would not go by the page except as a baseline; channels that were SDV are still SDV but there have been quite a number of additions since (and delays; Sundance HD was announced as an SDV channel but its launch has since been pulled).


Thanks pL86. So Time Warner is not bothering to keep the tuning adapter/SDV information page up to date. Nice.


----------



## dlfl

bananaman said:


> Thanks pL86. So Time Warner is not bothering to keep the tuning adapter/SDV information page up to date. Nice.


LOL. I'm shocked! Remember Reagan's famous "trust but verify" phrase regarding the Soviets? There is an adaptation of this that should be applied when dealing with TWC on TiVo-related topics:

*Don't trust and always verify.*


----------



## BruceShultes

dlfl said:


> LOL. I'm shocked! Remember Reagan's famous "trust but verify" phrase regarding the Soviets? There is an adaptation of this that should be applied when dealing with TWC on TiVo-related topics:
> 
> *Don't trust and always verify.*


How about "Never trust" when referring to TWC.

They made me so mad that I dropped them and switched to DirecTV. Sadly the only channels my 3 tivos can record now is OTA.


----------



## tpmcmaho

Every time I think about buying Tivo, I come here and read the horror stories and it scares me away. I had Tivo before I had an HD TV and loved it. Now that I have HD TV's I read the hassle everyone goes through to get Tivo to work with TW HD.

Is there any light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## SCSIRAID

tpmcmaho said:


> Every time I think about buying Tivo, I come here and read the horror stories and it scares me away. I had Tivo before I had an HD TV and loved it. Now that I have HD TV's I read the hassle everyone goes through to get Tivo to work with TW HD.
> 
> Is there any light at the end of the tunnel?


I believe fora make things seem much worse than they really are. My view is that 'happy people' typically dont post (except to help others) while 'folks seeing issues' tend to seek a place to gain help and rant about their issues.

I fall into the 'happy people' group... mostly....  You would need a gun to get my TiVo's away from me.


----------



## Kablemodem

I received notice that TWC has shipped two tuning adapters to me, so I guess my area has gone, or is about to go SDV.


----------



## BruceShultes

Kablemodem said:


> I received notice that TWC has shipped two tuning adapters to me, so I guess my area has gone, or is about to go SDV.


Did you request them or did TWC just ship them to you?

I had to request them before they were shipped.


----------



## cwoody222

While I had some installation problems and every so often something goes wrong on their end and I lose a channel and have to find a tech who knows what they're doing... aside from that, when it's all working it's awesome!

95&#37; of the time for me it's fantastic.


----------



## A J Ricaud

Kablemodem said:


> I received notice that TWC has shipped two tuning adapters to me, so I guess my area has gone, or is about to go SDV.


I got the letter re: SDV too, so I went on TWC's website and ordered 4 TA's a couple of weeks ago. The letter indicated that SDV would be starting on Nov 9. Yesterday, the 5th., still no TA's so I went to the local office. They said they don't have them and to order on the website.

I called TWC yesterday to check if they did have my order. The first CSR said to go to the local office. I related what I was told. She then disconnected me while looking up my account.

The second CSR scheduled a tech. to come out on Tue, the 9th, when is when SDV is starting and install 4 TA's. It didn't sound like they got my initial order from the website.

I'm not holding my breath that the tech. will have the TA's since the local office said they didn't do that. I'm also wondering if they will be delivered and the tech also comes with them.

The website made it sound like it was a self install, which is fine by me but I guess I'll see what happens this Tue. I also hope I don't get into TA hell like others have posted. Wish me luck.


----------



## abredt

Both my series 2 and my Series 3 are doing constant reboots.

I unplugged the S-3 and plugged it in. It gets to TiVo Central and then does not respond to the remote. I'm watching it keep rebooting.

Same thing on the S-2.

HELP !!

cb


----------



## yuki-nagato

abredt said:


> Both my series 2 and my Series 3 are doing constant reboots.
> 
> I unplugged the S-3 and plugged it in. It gets to TiVo Central and then does not respond to the remote. I'm watching it keep rebooting.
> 
> Same thing on the S-2.
> 
> HELP !!
> 
> cb


do they reboot w/ just the power cord and connection to tv or do you need to add peripherals for it to happen? boot the tivo w/ just the power cord and the connection to the tv and add stuff until it reboots. leave ~5 minutes in between.
Most of the time it's a bad cable card, dirty line, signal strength issue or a power stability issue.


----------



## Kablemodem

BruceShultes said:


> Did you request them or did TWC just ship them to you?
> 
> I had to request them before they were shipped.


I requested them online about a month ago. They arrived today and I connected one so far.


----------



## jstevenson

Kablemodem said:


> I requested them online about a month ago. They arrived today and I connected one so far.


Has it done anything for you? Mine (got both yesterday via UPS) are both hooked up but just blinking amber. That said, I'm not sure SDV has started here yet?


----------



## arilev

pL86 said:


> I just tried to tune to the channels above the tuning adapter disconnected and it looks like you're right and I'm wrong: all the channels you asked about are SDV now. You need an adapter to tune to Biography, G4, DIY, BBC America and VH1. I hadn't realized TWC had shifted these previously linear channels to SDV.


Thanks! That was exactly my hunch but NOBODY at TWC (including the installer) seems to know that there are a bunch of HD channels that have gone SDV. Of course I'm brand new to TWC so I'm not sure which HD stations were added to the lineup only since they've started using SDV in 11211 and which have gone linear to SDV but I do know I'm missing a whole bunch of HD stations.

Now that I've got a definitive answer I'm going to swing by my local TWC store after work today and grab a tuning adapter. Hopefully that will do it!


----------



## Kablemodem

jstevenson said:


> Has it done anything for you? Mine (got both yesterday via UPS) are both hooked up but just blinking amber. That said, I'm not sure SDV has started here yet?


I hooked it up on one TV and got the blinking light. A few hours later I didn't get any cable channels, only OTA, so I disconnected it and had to reboot the TiVo to get my cable channels back. Going through the diagnostic screens, it looked like the TA was not initiated. Maybe it doesn't work until SDV actually gets turned on.

Since i have two TiVos, I wonder if it matters which TA goes with which TiVo. Are they paired with the cable cards somehow?


----------



## Grumock

Kablemodem said:


> I hooked it up on one TV and got the blinking light. A few hours later I didn't get any cable channels, only OTA, so I disconnected it and had to reboot the TiVo to get my cable channels back. Going through the diagnostic screens, it looked like the TA was not initiated. Maybe it doesn't work until SDV actually gets turned on.
> 
> Since i have two TiVos, I wonder if it matters which TA goes with which TiVo. Are they paired with the cable cards somehow?


No they are not paired to the cards. Did the blinking light ever go out? If not go into the Tuning adapter diags & look at Code Modules to see the platform version. It should be 1.35 if it is going to lock in.


----------



## jstevenson

Kablemodem said:


> I hooked it up on one TV and got the blinking light. A few hours later I didn't get any cable channels, only OTA, so I disconnected it and had to reboot the TiVo to get my cable channels back. Going through the diagnostic screens, it looked like the TA was not initiated. Maybe it doesn't work until SDV actually gets turned on.
> 
> Since i have two TiVos, I wonder if it matters which TA goes with which TiVo. Are they paired with the cable cards somehow?


I don't think they are paired to the Cable Cards. I talked to Time Warner a bit and they sent hits to them, and told me to go through the same process outlines elsewhere on this forum (which I tried yesterday).

They said SDV is up and running, but a couple weeks ago they said it hadn't gotten to the valley yet.... confusion abounds.


----------



## arilev

So I picked up a tuning adapter and within about 3 minutes of plugging it in I am up and running with all my previously missing HD channels. I didn't think to make a full list of the ones that I was missing pre adapter but I'll add BBCAHD and SCHD off the top of my head.


----------



## Grumock

arilev said:


> So I picked up a tuning adapter and within about 3 minutes of plugging it in I am up and running with all my previously missing HD channels. I didn't think to make a full list of the ones that I was missing pre adapter but I'll add BBCAHD and SCHD off the top of my head.


take a look at your Tuning adapter Diags & look in *Code Modules* for the *Platform version* let me know if it is 1.35. This is of course, only if you have the motorola tuning adapter.


----------



## jstevenson

Grumock said:


> No they are not paired to the cards. Did the blinking light ever go out? If not go into the Tuning adapter diags & look at Code Modules to see the platform version. It should be 1.35 if it is going to lock in.


Mine say 1.27


----------



## Grumock

jstevenson said:


> Mine say 1.27


u can get the local reps to send a *Refresh *hit to the tuning adapter & then try & do a reboot on it but if the update does not take after 30minutes once hits are sent then it wont take. It will need to be swapped out at that point. These are supposed to get the update once they are put onto the cable & normaly would take close to 30-40 minutes for to get the update. Now it may be possible that there is something on the line that is preventing this update from coming down. The short of it is that a tech will have to come out more then likely if the hits don't get it to update. 1.32 is the bare min. but 1.35 is the most current & most that are locked in will have that 1.35 *Platform Version* on it.


----------



## LazySusan

I had an electrician come out and set up my TIVO -- and it STILL DOESN'T WORK RIGHT!


----------



## abredt

yuki-nagato said:


> do they reboot w/ just the power cord and connection to tv or do you need to add peripherals for it to happen? boot the tivo w/ just the power cord and the connection to the tv and add stuff until it reboots. leave ~5 minutes in between.
> Most of the time it's a bad cable card, dirty line, signal strength issue or a power stability issue.


I disconnected everything, then connected just power cord, input cable, and component cables to the TV. No reboots, but it stops recording 2 minutes before program ends. Then I rebooted it and attached the USB network dongle and connected. It downloaded stuff, then took 2 1/2 hours to finish "loading info."
It is not responding to the remote well. Sometimes quickly, sometimes takes 30-40 seconds to go to the next screen.

I'm connecting to the network again just to see what it does.

Why would signal strength, etc cause reboots?

cb


----------



## lamotte

i also got my letter telling us SDV will be here on November 30


----------



## Sbmocp

I dumped DirecTV almost six months ago as I got tired of waiting for their new HD TiVo. Bought two TiVo HD's at Blockbuster, called the Antichrist (TWC) for Southwestern Ohio and signed up for service. The service tech brought two tuning adapters and two M-cards, plugged everything in, spent fifteen minutes on the phone with their control center, and all was good.

Until this past weekend. One of the TAs started doing the "8-blink" trick. I powered everything down and restarted, tried unplugging the TA and plugging it back in, no go. Still 8 blinks, until I unplugged the CableCard and plugged it back in. Then I got constant blinking.

I called TWC and explained the situation, including what I tried. The woman said she'd re-send the authorization, and within a minute everything was working again. I was anticipating a horrible experience but it was...pleasant.

Now for a question...is there a "national" customer service entity I can contact? When I signed up for my HD service, all they had in the office was a single sheet listing all the HD channels. I was told that I'd get all the channels except for the movie channels in HD. After a while I noticed that I wasn't getting all the channels, and when I went back down to the office was given a piece of paper listing HD 'tiers.' When I asked if they had a price sheet I was told they didn't, but they wrote the prices for the tiers next to them. In my mind they misrepresented what they'd provide to me by not providing enough information in the beginning. What's worse is that I received new promo materials in my bill this month for their services...and none of those materials mentions tiering or prices. If I contact the local office (and I know they all operate independently) I'm afraid I'll just get blown off if I complain to them.


----------



## A J Ricaud

A J Ricaud said:


> I got the letter re: SDV too, so I went on TWC's website and ordered 4 TA's a couple of weeks ago. The letter indicated that SDV would be starting on Nov 9. Yesterday, the 5th., still no TA's so I went to the local office. They said they don't have them and to order on the website.
> 
> I called TWC yesterday to check if they did have my order. The first CSR said to go to the local office. I related what I was told. She then disconnected me while looking up my account.
> 
> The second CSR scheduled a tech. to come out on Tue, the 9th, when is when SDV is starting and install 4 TA's. It didn't sound like they got my initial order from the website.
> 
> I'm not holding my breath that the tech. will have the TA's since the local office said they didn't do that. I'm also wondering if they will be delivered and the tech also comes with them.
> 
> The website made it sound like it was a self install, which is fine by me but I guess I'll see what happens this Tue. I also hope I don't get into TA hell like others have posted. Wish me luck.


Well, Tue. came and so did the TWC tech. He called about an hr. before the install time and asked what a "tuning adapter" is. I explained and he said he would chk. w/the office before coming out.

He showed up on time--no TA's. He said no one in the office knew anything about them. They have never received any TA's or any training and was not aware that Nov 9th was the SDV switchover date for my area.

He took a copy of TWC's SDV notification letter to me back to the office and said that they will be following up w/corporate on the issue of TA's.

Once again, I am not holding my breath. I'll be checking to see if any of the supposedly affected channels are now on SDV and complain for concessions.

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## cwoody222

Sbmocp said:


> Now for a question...is there a "national" customer service entity I can contact? When I signed up for my HD service, all they had in the office was a single sheet listing all the HD channels. I was told that I'd get all the channels except for the movie channels in HD. After a while I noticed that I wasn't getting all the channels, and when I went back down to the office was given a piece of paper listing HD 'tiers.' When I asked if they had a price sheet I was told they didn't, but they wrote the prices for the tiers next to them. In my mind they misrepresented what they'd provide to me by not providing enough information in the beginning. What's worse is that I received new promo materials in my bill this month for their services...and none of those materials mentions tiering or prices. If I contact the local office (and I know they all operate independently) I'm afraid I'll just get blown off if I complain to them.


Prices vary greatly from area to area so there is no national sales office or price sheet.

You should go to their website, figure out the channels you want to receive but aren't, find out what tier they're in and then ask how much that tier costs.

There's usually no set price per tier either (like "This tier costs $5.99") because it's based on other factors such as introductory offers, other packages you have, how long you've been a customer, etc.

Although it takes a bit of homework I understand every penny of what I pay on my bill and what it gets me and you should too.


----------



## pL86

arilev said:


> So I picked up a tuning adapter and within about 3 minutes of plugging it in I am up and running with all my previously missing HD channels. I didn't think to make a full list of the ones that I was missing pre adapter but I'll add BBCAHD and SCHD off the top of my head.


This is interesting. TWC NYC has shifted a couple channels from SDV to linear, including BBC America HD and Nick HD. BBC America used to be linear before converting to SDV and back to linear now while Nick HD launched as an SDV channel a couple months ago.


----------



## cwoody222

pL86 said:


> This is interesting. TWC NYC has shifted a couple channels from SDV to linear, including BBC America HD and Nick HD. BBC America used to be linear before converting to SDV and back to linear now while Nick HD launched as an SDV channel a couple months ago.


I had that happen over the summer... TW here transitioned about a dozen channels from SDV back to analog. No idea why.

We're heavy SDV here... easily over 50 channels here.


----------



## Mad Chemist

Chino Hills, SoCal just went SDV. Got the letter and then a tuning adapter in the mail. Hooked it up, didn't work. Blinking yellow light. Called TWC and spoke to 3 people who didn't have a clue as to what a tuning adapter was. I asked all of them to send a refresh hit or something and none of them would wtf. They insisted it had to be installed by a field tech. They get here and of course have no idea what that box is lol. They call everyone under the sun and no one knows anything. Finally, they were talking to a cable card support line who did something (they weren't sure) and at about the same time one of the service techs sent a refresh hit and boom, it worked, solid yellow light. Not sure who fixed it and obviously the service roll was not necessary. TWC customer support is such a joke. Its not the techs/customer support peoples fault but their training. At least everything is working now. Shall see if any TA issues I've been reading about happen to my setup.


----------



## pL86

The biggest gripe I have with SDV after a couple months of living with it in NYC is not SDV per se but the tuning adapter with the Tivo. The "channel not available" errors and picture freezes are annoying and shouldn't happen but it's par for the course; it's not as if linear channels didn't have their glitches as well. But these tuning adapters just don't interface smoothly with Tivos. They add a significant amount of time it takes a Tivo to download and process new program guide data. A step that used to take an hour now lasts 6-7 hours, that is, if it doesn't time out as a failed connection which is frequently does.

I've learned now to unplug the USB connection between my Tivo and the tuning adapter when I have to reboot. If I leave the two devices connected, the initial data download and indexing takes forever and frequently ends with an error. However, when the adapter is detached, the Tivo connects with the servers and indexes in a timely fashion. The only downside is being unable to view or record SDV channels while the devices are disconnected so I take care to reboot overnight.


----------



## A J Ricaud

A J Ricaud said:


> Well, Tue. came and so did the TWC tech. He called about an hr. before the install time and asked what a "tuning adapter" is. I explained and he said he would chk. w/the office before coming out.
> 
> He showed up on time--no TA's. He said no one in the office knew anything about them. They have never received any TA's or any training and was not aware that Nov 9th was the SDV switchover date for my area.
> 
> He took a copy of TWC's SDV notification letter to me back to the office and said that they will be following up w/corporate on the issue of TA's.
> 
> Once again, I am not holding my breath. I'll be checking to see if any of the supposedly affected channels are now on SDV and complain for concessions.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted.


Well, my SDV saga continues. FedEx delivered 2 Motorola MTR700 TA's (I ordered 4) on Fri, 10/12. I hooked them up--yellow lights keep flashing. I called TWC; the CSR seemed to understand and sent "re-authorization codes to everything" on my system.

Flashing light continue. I wondered if it was because my area had not yet transitioned to SDV. She looked it up and said it looked like only Western greater L.A. area was affected by SDV. That info. is not up to date, as the poster above in Chino Hills has SDV and is about 15 mi. from me and we are East of L.A.

As for the need for 2 more TA's, the CSR instructed me to go on the website and order them.

I'll try the steps that others have posted to get the TA's to sync but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## questors

I'm in Anaheim. When I picked up my tuning adapter this week, I was told that SDV would not be implemented until next week. When I hooked it up I got the steady flashing yellow light. I am assuming that is because SDV is not yet implemented. The TiVo does recognize the TA.


----------



## A J Ricaud

questors said:


> I'm in Anaheim. When I picked up my tuning adapter this week, I was told that SDV would not be implemented until next week. When I hooked it up I got the steady flashing yellow light. I am assuming that is because SDV is not yet implemented. The TiVo does recognize the TA.


Same here.


----------



## Grumock

A J Ricaud said:


> Well, my SDV saga continues. FedEx delivered 2 Motorola MTR700 TA's (I ordered 4) on Fri, 10/12. I hooked them up--yellow lights keep flashing. I called TWC; the CSR seemed to understand and sent "re-authorization codes to everything" on my system.
> 
> Flashing light continue. I wondered if it was because my area had not yet transitioned to SDV. She looked it up and said it looked like only Western greater L.A. area was affected by SDV. That info. is not up to date, as the poster above in Chino Hills has SDV and is about 15 mi. from me and we are East of L.A.
> 
> As for the need for 2 more TA's, the CSR instructed me to go on the website and order them.
> 
> I'll try the steps that others have posted to get the TA's to sync but I'm not holding my breath.


Check your tuning adapter diagnostics. If it is the Motorola MTR700 look in the *code modules * If the *platform version* is not 1.35 that is why they are not locking in. From what I understand they need to be at the very least 1.32 & not 1.27. The 1.27 will not lock in & it is possible that the tuning adapter is not taking the firmware update because of a signal issue. *Normally* they are supposed to update to the 1.35 once attached to the plant. If the local reps have sent a Refresh hit to the tuning adapters & they have been rebooted, it's possible that because they have not launched SDV they are not locking in, but check that *Platform Version*.


----------



## questors

I checked mine out and the platform version is 01.35.


----------



## MustHaveTivo

I'm in Sierra Madre (which I think is served out of the Hacienda Heights office) and I got the letter that said Nov 9. So far, the channels listed are still coming in for me. Further, when I went to http://timewarnercable.com/tuningadapter as directed, I started filling out the form to get the TAs but as soon as I entered my zip code it put up a message saying "The zip code you entered is not impacted in this phase."

I note that TW has a history of sending letters to every single customer in the greater LA area when only a subset are affected (last year's letter). On the other hand, I can also believe the web page is not reflecting current info in telling me I'm not impacted. Anyone know what is going on?


----------



## A J Ricaud

questors said:


> I checked mine out and the platform version is 01.35.


Same here.


----------



## A J Ricaud

A J Ricaud said:


> Well, my SDV saga continues. FedEx delivered 2 Motorola MTR700 TA's (I ordered 4) on Fri, 10/12. I hooked them up--yellow lights keep flashing. I called TWC; the CSR seemed to understand and sent "re-authorization codes to everything" on my system.
> 
> Flashing light continue. I wondered if it was because my area had not yet transitioned to SDV. She looked it up and said it looked like only Western greater L.A. area was affected by SDV. That info. is not up to date, as the poster above in Chino Hills has SDV and is about 15 mi. from me and we are East of L.A.
> 
> As for the need for 2 more TA's, the CSR instructed me to go on the website and order them.
> 
> I'll try the steps that others have posted to get the TA's to sync but I'm not holding my breath.


Well, this is interesting. I had turned the 2 TA's that I had installed so I couldn't see the annoying flashing yellow lights.

Today I looked into the cabinet and saw that the yellow lights had gone solid on. I chk'd the TA diag. and found that they seem to be working fine on both CableCards.

I haven't lost any channles on the other 2 Tivos w/o TA's, so I guess I'm not on SDV yet. I haven't received the 2 other TA's I ordered yet, but after I get them installed I guess I'll be ready for SDV when it comes.


----------



## MustHaveTivo

A J Ricaud said:


> I got the letter re: SDV too, so I went on TWC's website and ordered 4 TA's a couple of weeks ago.


How did you order them? If you are in 91745, it looks to me like that zip also triggers the "not impacted during this phase" message when you put it into http://timewarnercable.com/tuningadapter. Is there another URL to order TAs?


----------



## A J Ricaud

MustHaveTivo said:


> How did you order them? If you are in 91745, it looks to me like that zip also triggers the "not impacted during this phase" message when you put it into http://timewarnercable.com/tuningadapter. Is there another URL to order TAs?


Here's the one I used:
http://www.timewarnercable.com/SoCal/learn/cable/sdv/ordersdv.html


----------



## MustHaveTivo

A J Ricaud said:


> Here's the one I used:
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/SoCal/learn/cable/sdv/ordersdv.html


Thanks.... if I put 91745 or 91024 in the Zip box and hit return, I get a popup saying "The zip code you entered is not impacted in this phase" and it won't let me continue on that form.

Does it not do that for you?


----------



## A J Ricaud

MustHaveTivo said:


> Thanks.... if I put 91745 or 91024 in the Zip box and hit return, I get a popup saying "The zip code you entered is not impacted in this phase" and it won't let me continue on that form.
> 
> Does it not do that for you?


No. It worked fine when I ordered about 3-4 wks. ago and again earlier this last wk. Strange.


----------



## lamotte

received a letter about SDV from time warner about 2 weeks ago switch is to take place on November 30. home for me is nothwest Ohio near defiance. had tech out earlier this week to check signal strenght on the tivo. strenght is between 50 to low 60's on all channels. told me there was nothing he could do to make this numbers any higher than the are now. totally disappointed.

while here also mentioned some of the channels in the lower numbers will be totally disappearing once this takes place. when they do the switch i have some channels currently being duplicated. so will i be able to go thru and delete these channels as they are totally useless and not necessary. have had my premier for approximately 8 weeks now and so far absolutely flawless performance for me. only problem was getting cable card installed that took 6 trips


----------



## Grumock

lamotte said:


> received a letter about SDV from time warner about 2 weeks ago switch is to take place on November 30. home for me is nothwest Ohio near defiance. had tech out earlier this week to check signal strenght on the tivo. strenght is between 50 to low 60's on all channels. told me there was nothing he could do to make this numbers any higher than the are now. totally disappointed.
> 
> while here also mentioned some of the channels in the lower numbers will be totally disappearing once this takes place. when they do the switch i have some channels currently being duplicated. so will i be able to go thru and delete these channels as they are totally useless and not necessary. have had my premier for approximately 8 weeks now and so far absolutely flawless performance for me. only problem was getting cable card installed that took 6 trips


First of all, telling you there is nothing he can do about the signal is unacceptable. Do you live in an Apt.?

The channels will only disappear if you do not have a tuning adapter, which more then likely means they are moving some to the SDV format. Do you know if they installed a Motorola card into your TIVO? If so, then you should need a MTR700 Motorola Tuning Adapter for those channels once they move them. If you already have a tuning adapter in place then I would disregard the letter.


----------



## Stephen_A

Hi, So I just got a new Tivo Premier HD 45-Hour DVR (TCD746320) and live in Columbus, OH and have Time Warner Cable. From what I have read it seems that I will need a tuning adapter. My question is where do I get the tuning adapter? Does TW provide these? I called them and the operator I spoke with said I would need one but that's all she knew. She did say I can pick up a cable card at their main office and it would not have to be installed by one of their techs.

Nevermind, I found this on the TW website:
Question:
Will there be an additional charge on my bill?
Answer:
No. At this time Tuning Adapters are being provided at no cost.


----------



## lamotte

grumock we live in a modular home and the tuning adapter is the motorola MTR700. after getting here the tech was outside approximately 20 minutues and when coming back into the house told me that was all the signal we were going to have and left guickly.

since getting the tuning adapter in the system has been flawless for the last 8 weeks with no issues at all. have tivo wireless g in place and when checking signal strenght that is in the low 90's to 100m all the time.


----------



## dlfl

Stephen_A said:


> Hi, So I just got a new Tivo Premier HD 45-Hour DVR (TCD746320) and live in Columbus, OH and have Time Warner Cable. From what I have read it seems that I will need a tuning adapter. My question is where do I get the tuning adapter? Does TW provide these? I called them and the operator I spoke with said I would need one but that's all she knew. She did say I can pick up a cable card at their main office and it would not have to be installed by one of their techs.
> 
> Nevermind, I found this on the TW website:
> Question:
> Will there be an additional charge on my bill?
> Answer:
> No. At this time Tuning Adapters are being provided at no cost.


Surprising change for TWC if they actually let you install your own CC. Keep us posted. There are three ways to get a TA:
1. Brought by installer when installing CC's.
2. Ordered on TWC web site and sent by mail.
3. Pick up at TWC store.
and sometimes NONE of them work. Just keep pestering their support.


----------



## cwoody222

Stephen_A said:


> Hi, So I just got a new Tivo Premier HD 45-Hour DVR (TCD746320) and live in Columbus, OH and have Time Warner Cable. From what I have read it seems that I will need a tuning adapter. My question is where do I get the tuning adapter? Does TW provide these? I called them and the operator I spoke with said I would need one but that's all she knew. She did say I can pick up a cable card at their main office and it would not have to be installed by one of their techs.
> 
> Nevermind, I found this on the TW website:
> Question:
> Will there be an additional charge on my bill?
> Answer:
> No. At this time Tuning Adapters are being provided at no cost.


The rep was most likely confused. When she said you can pick up your CableCARD she probably meant the TA.


----------



## treeg

So, I'm thinking of returning to TWC (crazy, I know). They provide the most reliable Internet service in my area, and I need reliability now that I work from home. 

Originally, I left because I couldn't get Tivo to work with TWC. I'm seeing somewhat better results this time around on the boards, so I'm game to travel this path again. 

What do you recommend? I will have to upgrade my equipment, so I'll be purchasing at least two of the Tivo Premiere boxes. I see great installation instructions from Tivo, so I'm confident there. 

What do I need to ask for from TWC when I place that call (other than my service channels)? I see lots of discussion on cards and such...what do I need to know about those? I know my area went to digital cable and killed the analog a while back (Matthews, NC). 

Thanks!


----------



## PebbleRocker

I'm in NC. All I needed was an m-card and I had to order my tuning adapter online from the TWC website (it arrived in less than a week). So far I've had no problems.


----------



## treeg

PebbleRocker said:


> I'm in NC. All I needed was an m-card and I had to order my tuning adapter online from the TWC website (it arrived in less than a week). So far I've had no problems.


An m-card and tuning adapter...ok. I can do that. I just tell the people on the phone when I call and order the services (bundling the whole ball of wax) that I'll get the tuning adapter online for TV, right? (Sorry, I'm still kind of new to all of this)


----------



## dlfl

treeg said:


> So, I'm thinking of returning to TWC (crazy, I know). They provide the most reliable Internet service in my area, and I need reliability now that I work from home.
> 
> Originally, I left because I couldn't get Tivo to work with TWC. I'm seeing somewhat better results this time around on the boards, so I'm game to travel this path again.
> 
> What do you recommend? I will have to upgrade my equipment, so I'll be purchasing at least two of the Tivo Premiere boxes. I see great installation instructions from Tivo, so I'm confident there.
> 
> What do I need to ask for from TWC when I place that call (other than my service channels)? I see lots of discussion on cards and such...what do I need to know about those? I know my area went to digital cable and killed the analog a while back (Matthews, NC).
> 
> Thanks!





treeg said:


> An m-card and tuning adapter...ok. I can do that. I just tell the people on the phone when I call and order the services (bundling the whole ball of wax) that I'll get the tuning adapter online for TV, right? (Sorry, I'm still kind of new to all of this)


Tell them to bring a TA on that service call. That should be the easiest way to get one.

The Premiere is generally better than the HD except in OTA (antenna) reception. If OTA is important to you, give that some thought before you choose. Here's a huge thread on Premiere OTA limitations:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=446075&highlight=antenna


----------



## MustHaveTivo

Did anyone in SoCal get SDV activated on Nov 9 or after?

I'm still trying to figure out if 91024 is truly not affected in this wave.


----------



## Fofer

What channels should I check? I currently have no SDV tuner installed on my Series 3.


----------



## abredt

Try 59 - The Weather Channel
cb


----------



## Fofer

59 isn't on my Channel List at all (I checked Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Channels -> Channel List too)


----------



## Mad Chemist

Fofer said:


> What channels should I check? I currently have no SDV tuner installed on my Series 3.


Speed HD and ESPNU HD were that channels I noticed.


----------



## questors

MustHaveTivo said:


> Did anyone in SoCal get SDV activated on Nov 9 or after?
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out if 91024 is truly not affected in this wave.


I'm in 92807 and got the letter stating SDV would be implemented starting Nov. 9. I got the TA and hooked it up. The amber light is still blinking and all the channels they said would go to SDV are still working. Looks like they haven't done anything yet.


----------



## MustHaveTivo

questors said:


> I'm in 92807 and got the letter stating SDV would be implemented starting Nov. 9. I got the TA and hooked it up. The amber light is still blinking and all the channels they said would go to SDV are still working. Looks like they haven't done anything yet.


Thanks for that.

This is driving me crazy. If I enter any of 91024, 92807, or 91745 in TWC's TA order form at 
http://www.timewarnercable.com/SoCal/learn/cable/sdv/ordersdv.html 
it immediately tells me that zip code is not impacted in this phase. I seriously do not get how you folks have successfully used this form.


----------



## questors

MustHaveTivo said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> This is driving me crazy. If I enter any of 91024, 92807, or 91745 in TWC's TA order form at
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/SoCal/learn/cable/sdv/ordersdv.html
> it immediately tells me that zip code is not impacted in this phase. I seriously do not get how you folks have successfully used this form.


Here is the response I got from using the from you linked to:

CONFIRMATION OF WEB ORDER

Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you for your tuning adapter(s) request. You selected the cable store pick-up option during your web order. Please pick up your tuning adapter(s) at one of the following cable stores within 5 business days.

City	Street Address	Hours of Operation
Anaheim	3041 Miraloma Ave	Mon - Fri 9:00 - 6:00 Sat/Sun Closed
Arcadia	815 West Naomi Ave., Unit J	Mon - Fri 9:00 - 6:00 Sat 9:00  5:00
Brea	185 E. Adler St.	Mon - Fri 9:00 - 6:00 Sat/Sun Closed
City of Industry	15255 Salt Lake Ave.	Mon - Fri 9:00 - 6:00 Sat 9:00  5:00
Costa Mesa	200 Paularino Ave.	Mon - Fri 9:00 - 6:00 Sat 9:00  5:00
Covina	934 N. Citrus Ave.	Mon - Fri 9:00 - 6:00 Sat/Sun Closed
Fullerton	1565 S. Harbor Blvd.	Mon - Fri 9:00 - 6:00 Sat 9:00  5:00
Garden Grove	11935 Valley View St.	Mon - Fri 9:00 - 6:00 Sat 9:00  5:00
Glendora	1041 E. Route 66	Mon - Fri 9:00 - 6:00 Sat 9:00  5:00
Huntington Beach	7801 Edinger Suite 100	Mon  Sat 11:00  8:00
Orange	303 W. Palm Ave	Mon - Fri 9:00 - 6:00 Sat/Sun Closed
Santa Ana	2020 N. Grand Ave., Suite 102	Mon - Fri 9:00 - 6:00 Sat 9:00  5:00
South Gate	9723 Otis Street	Mon - Fri 9:00 - 6:00 Sat/Sun Closed
South Whittier	13553 Telegraph Road	Mon - Fri 9:00 - 6:00 Sat/Sun Closed
Westminster	16348 Beach Blvd	Mon - Fri 9:00 - 6:00 Sat 9:00  5:00

For additional information, please feel free to contact us 1-888-TW-CABLE (892-2253). We thank you again for choosing Time Warner Cable.

Sincerely,
Time Warner Cable


----------



## MustHaveTivo

Finally I discovered that in one of the several browsers I tried, I still get the message but it didn't kick me out of the page, so I could ignore it and continue filling out the form. So we'll see if it works out from that before they get around to turning SDV on. Thanks for the zip codes that worked for you. That convinced me that the error message was probably not germane.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

questors said:


> I'm in 92807 and got the letter stating SDV would be implemented starting Nov. 9. I got the TA and hooked it up. The amber light is still blinking and all the channels they said would go to SDV are still working. Looks like they haven't done anything yet.


I'm in 92807 also (off Canyon Rim) and I haven't received anything from Time Warner about a TA or SDV.


----------



## Fofer

Mad Chemist said:


> Speed HD and ESPNU HD were that channels I noticed.


In SoCal, receiving these two just fine. I still have no SDV tuning adapter.


----------



## cwoody222

I was out of town Wed - Fri. Came home and found out my stupid Tuning Adapter needed to be rebooted. It was still a solid green light but everything that TiVo tried to record on an SDV channel (which for me is practically every channel except locals) failed due to "no signal available".

A reboot of the TiVo didn't help, I had to pull the plug on the TA.

Stupid, stupid, stupid. And why was the light still green?

We did have bad weather here so maybe that knocked something out but you'd think it'd be smart enough to reset itself or even blink or something to tell me.

God, Time Warner hardware is such crap.


----------



## questors

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> I'm in 92807 also (off Canyon Rim) and I haven't received anything from Time Warner about a TA or SDV.


I'm just south of Nohl Ranch near Anaheim Hills Rd. The letter I received is dated Oct 8 and states that SDV will be implemented starting Nov 9. It has the channels that will be converted listed on the back. I picked up my TA from the Anaheim TW office. They had several boxes of them behind the counter.


----------



## MustHaveTivo

questors said:


> I picked up my TA from the Anaheim TW office. They had several boxes of them behind the counter.


Could you just walk up and ask for them (after demonstrating you're a customer), or did you have to go through the web ordering process before they'd hand them over?


----------



## questors

MustHaveTivo said:


> Could you just walk up and ask for them (after demonstrating you're a customer), or did you have to go through the web ordering process before they'd hand them over?


I just walked in and said I wanted to pick one up. They asked my name and address, looked it up on their computer, made a record that they gave me one and that was it. You don't need to place a web order.


----------



## Kablemodem

I don't know if SDV has been activated here yet, but I've lost several channels. My tuning adapters still don't lock in.


----------



## Fofer

What channels have you lost?

I type in my zip code at the TWC web site, and no less than 4 lineup choices appear, I've no idea which one to choose.

Once I select any of them, I also see no indicator about which channels will be/are affected by SDV. Why does TWC have to make this so difficult? Sheesh.


----------



## Fofer

EDIT: I did find this page:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/socal/learn/cable/sdv/

I checked a bunch of those channels (most importantly, IFC, Speed HD, and ESPNU HD) and they come in just fine.

I am not getting these however, even though I am pretty sure I am paying for that "Choice" tier.

Smithsonian HD - 420
Crime & Investigation - 421
MGM HD - 422


----------



## Kablemodem

I am not getting any of those channels. With the TA connected I get even fewer channels. I do get them on my TWC DVR, so it's not a signal issue.

It may be time to go back to DirecTV for me.


----------



## Grumock

Kablemodem said:


> I am not getting any of those channels. With the TA connected I get even fewer channels. I do get them on my TWC DVR, so it's not a signal issue.
> 
> It may be time to go back to DirecTV for me.


if they are on that list it could be that they are SDV & if your tuning adapter is not locked in that would be why they are not coming in. Take a look at the tuning adapter diagnostics & pick "Code Modules" if the *platform version* in there is less 1.35 that is why it's not locking in. Now normally that should just get updated by being connected to the cable, but if it has been connected directly from the wall into *cable in* on the back, & has not gotten that update, then it wont & they will have to replace it.


----------



## davins

Here's my story about my experience getting TWC out to install a cablecard in my new Premiere XL in La Habra, CA (90631).

Initially he called in the info and started setting up a tuning adapter (Motorola MTR700). This struck me as unusual since I didn't believe that we had SDV yet in this area, but I figured, eh, I'll have it once they do switch over. I then noticed that he did not seem to have brought a cablecard with him. So, I asked him about the tuning adapter and the cablecard and he said "Apparently there's a cablecard in the TA now, and you don't need one in the TiVo." Mmm hmm. I understand that the techs get zero training about this stuff, so I didn't make a stink, I just waited for him to finish and see that no channels were coming in.

He calls the service line and asks for the one dispatcher who actually is familiar with CCs and is of course told that he needs to put a CC in the TiVo. Luckily he had one in the truck, so he went out to get it, and installed it with no problem. While we were waiting for things to sync up he complained about how they don't receive any training on this stuff, and how it was his supervisor who told him that very morning that he only needed a TA and not a CC for a TiVo install. 

Once the CC was in and everything synced up, all channels came in perfectly and he took off. Total time was less than an hour. I did have to reboot the TiVo that evening since I was getting the "out of info" message for guide data and the box was stuck trying to connect with the server. After the reboot and letting it sit overnight, guide data was up and season passes showed upcoming episodes just fine.

Overall, an expected hiccup, but everything works great.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

questors said:


> I'm just south of Nohl Ranch near Anaheim Hills Rd. The letter I received is dated Oct 8 and states that SDV will be implemented starting Nov 9. It has the channels that will be converted listed on the back. I picked up my TA from the Anaheim TW office. They had several boxes of them behind the counter.


That's strange. We're what, a mile apart and I didn't receive anything from TWC. Can you do me a favor? I've been having trouble with my Center Ice channels for a few weeks and now I wonder if it's due to the SDV implementation (even though that was never mentioned by either the TWC tech or the TiVo techs I spoke with about the problem ). Can you check and see if channels 755-768 are affected? If so, I will try the walk-in approach at the local TWC office and get a TA.

Joe


----------



## questors

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> That's strange. We're what, a mile apart and I didn't receive anything from TWC. Can you do me a favor? I've been having trouble with my Center Ice channels for a few weeks and now I wonder if it's due to the SDV implementation (even though that was never mentioned by either the TWC tech or the TiVo techs I spoke with about the problem ). Can you check and see if channels 755-768 are affected? If so, I will try the walk-in approach at the local TWC office and get a TA.
> 
> Joe


YES! Those channels are listed as "channels that will be delivered using SDV technology."


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

questors said:


> YES! Those channels are listed as "channels that will be delivered using SDV technology."


Really? Oh man.  I've been w/o Center ice for a few weeks now. Not only did I have a TWC tech at the house but I spoke with a TiVo CS rep and posted a question in the Help forum on this site (150 views but no responses). You'd think someone, especially the TWC tech would have thought of the SDV issue.

Thanks for the help questors. I'll be paying the Anaheim TWC office a visit later today. 

Oh! Is the SDV situation an issue on Series 2's? I have 3 of those and the Center Ice channels are acting strangely on those as well. The channels won't lock in. The TiVo automatically scrolls through them, pausing just long enough for me to see a glimpse of the feed, and then changes to the next channel. All of my series 2's do this for the entire Center Ice channel group.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Really? Oh man.  I've been w/o Center ice for a few weeks now. Not only did I have a TWC tech at the house but I spoke with a TiVo CS rep and posted a question in the Help forum on this site (150 views but no responses). You'd think someone, especially the TWC tech would have thought of the SDV issue.
> 
> Thanks for the help questors. I'll be paying the Anaheim TWC office a visit later today.
> 
> Oh! Is the SDV situation an issue on Series 2's? I have 3 of those and the Center Ice channels are acting strangely on those as well. The channels won't lock in. The TiVo automatically scrolls through them, pausing just long enough for me to see a glimpse of the feed, and then changes to the next channel. All of my series 2's do this for the entire Center Ice channel group.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


Are you using the analog tuner of the S2 or controlling an external cable box?

If its the former and the analog channel is moved to digital only and SDV then you wont be able to get it via the S2. If you are controlling a cable box then SDV should be transparent as the cable box is handling all the tuning and the SDV fun.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

SCSIRAID said:


> Are you using the analog tuner of the S2 or controlling an external cable box?
> 
> If its the former and the analog channel is moved to digital only and SDV then you wont be able to get it via the S2. If you are controlling a cable box then SDV should be transparent as the cable box is handling all the tuning and the SDV fun.


SCSIRAID,

First, thank you for helping troubleshoot my problem. All 3 S2's have an ext. cable box. I have to believe the automatic channel scrolling is related to the SDV change because it's too coincidental that it just recently started occurring. I've been a Center Ice subscriber for roughly 6 years (I've had Time Warner since moving here in 2000) and I've never had a problem. Suddenly, TWC makes the SDV change and my HD TiVo stops receiving all the CI channels and the S2's act like they're possessed and do an auto scroll through that group of channels.

I just got home from work and I have the tuner so let's see if that effects the HD DVR.

Update: OK, well, no luck after the tuner install. Seeing a flashing amber light on the tuner and my Center Ice channels still display a black screen with the message "Searching for signal on: Cable In" displayed. Arrrrrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## SCSIRAID

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> SCSIRAID,
> 
> First, thank you for helping troubleshoot my problem. All 3 S2's have an ext. cable box. I have to believe the automatic channel scrolling is related to the SDV change because it's too coincidental that it just recently started occurring. I've been a Center Ice subscriber for roughly 6 years (I've had Time Warner since moving here in 2000) and I've never had a problem. Suddenly, TWC makes the SDV change and my HD TiVo stops receiving all the CI channels and the S2's act like they're possessed and do an auto scroll through that group of channels.
> 
> I just got home from work and I have the tuner so let's see if that effects the HD DVR.
> 
> Update: OK, well, no luck after the tuner install. Seeing a flashing amber light on the tuner and my Center Ice channels still display a black screen with the message "Searching for signal on: Cable In" displayed. Arrrrrrrrrrrgh!


As long as the TA light is flashing... its not working. Is it a Cisco or Motorola box?

On your S2's, if you do a direct tune to one of the CI channels, what do you see? Can you see the display of the cable box? Is it on the right channel?


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

SCSIRAID said:


> As long as the TA light is flashing... its not working. Is it a Cisco or Motorola box?
> 
> On your S2's, if you do a direct tune to one of the CI channels, what do you see? Can you see the display of the cable box? Is it on the right channel?


It's a Motorola box and I am still seeing a blinking amber this morning.

For the S2's, when I take the TiVo DVR out of the equation (cable box directly to TV), the CI channels work fine. Of course with the HD, I don't have that option as there is no cable box. With the TiVo DVR in the equation with the S'2s, when I manually change to channel 755, I will see a glimpse of the feed and then I see channel 756 for a second or two, then 757, then 758, and so on until the sequence reaches a non-CI channel and the auto changing stops. Short of unplugging the TiVo DVR while it is doing this, I can't stop it from doing this auto-cycle through the CI channels. And all 3 S2's are doing this exact same thing.


----------



## rich

So here's my story (so far) about getting a new Premiere installed (TWC Elmira NY).

While I was waiting for the Premiere box to arrive I called TWC and placed an order for a multistream CableCard.

On Monday the Premiere arrived and I installed it. All analog channels were coming through fine at this point.

Yesterday the TWC installer arrived and my first question to him was, "do you have a multistream card?" No, it was a single stream card. He eyed the system and left to get a multistream card.

Fortunately there was one left at the office and he grabbed it and returned.

He installed the CableCard and got it paired via an IM session on his laptop with technical support and a few phone calls. But, as he pointed out, with the CableCard in place, it would now only get about five local channels without a Tuning Adapter since everything else is now SDV ... even the analog channels since they are distributed digitally and converted to analog, and if you have a CableCard it knows they are SDV.

He popped out the CableCard and left it hanging out of the slot so I could pop it back in later, and left. I called TWC and they said they would mail out a Tuning Adapter ASAP and I should have it by Saturday.

Hopefully when it arrives I should be able to pop the card back in, hook up the Tuning Adapter and be good to go. We'll see.

The installer seemed to be familiar with TiVo and he said this was his sixth installation.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> It's a Motorola box and I am still seeing a blinking amber this morning.
> 
> For the S2's, when I take the TiVo DVR out of the equation (cable box directly to TV), the CI channels work fine. Of course with the HD, I don't have that option as there is no cable box. With the TiVo DVR in the equation with the S'2s, when I manually change to channel 755, I will see a glimpse of the feed and then I see channel 756 for a second or two, then 757, then 758, and so on until the sequence reaches a non-CI channel and the auto changing stops. Short of unplugging the TiVo DVR while it is doing this, I can't stop it from doing this auto-cycle through the CI channels. And all 3 S2's are doing this exact same thing.


Hmm... thats odd. So for the case where you say the TiVo is out of the picture... you are using the cableco remote to change the channel to 755... right? And when you reinsert the TiVo then you are using the peanut to tell the Tivo that you want 755 and TiVo is commanding the channel change over the IR Blaster... right?

Can you set the cablebox to have it show the digits on its display while tuning to verify exactly what TiVo is doing over the IR blaster? Would like to know if its TiVo that is changing the channel to 756... 757...


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

SCSIRAID said:


> Hmm... thats odd. So for the case where you say the TiVo is out of the picture... you are using the cableco remote to change the channel to 755... right? And when you reinsert the TiVo then you are using the peanut to tell the Tivo that you want 755 and TiVo is commanding the channel change over the IR Blaster... right?
> 
> Can you set the cablebox to have it show the digits on its display while tuning to verify exactly what TiVo is doing over the IR blaster? Would like to know if its TiVo that is changing the channel to 756... 757...


OK, so good news and maybe some more good news. Called TWC and had them re-ping the cable cards in the HD and, voila' I have Center Ice again! I am still slightly pissed that this was an easy fix that surely either the TWC tech who came out or the TiVo CS Rep I spoke with should have known about. But, water under the bridge. The other potential good news is, when I was talking with TWC today, I was told that I need TA's for all my TiVo DVRs, not just the HD. Hmmmmmm, really? OK, so tomorrow it's back to TWC to get another 3 TA's and I'll give that a try.

SCSIRAID, again thanks for the help troubleshooting this thing. To answer your questions, yes when I take TiVo out and use just the cableco box and corresponding remote, life is good. The CI channels work as they should. Then, would I put TiVo back in the mix, I use the peanut, punch in 755, the cable box displays 755 and the TV changes to 755, I see a second or so of the feed on 755 and then the auto channel changing thing kicks in. 756 pause, 757 pause, 758 pause, and so on until channel 771 is reached, which is the next non-Center ice channel and the auto changing stops. While this is occurring, the cable box displays the channel number as it normally does. It will display 755 while the TiVo is there for a second, then, when the auto changing kicks in, the display shows each channel number as it should. It's as though I am changing the channels manually, except I'm not. Ever seen the movie "Christine" where the car does what it wants? Well, I now have "Christine" for my 3 S2's.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> OK, so good news and maybe some more good news. Called TWC and had them re-ping the cable cards in the HD and, voila' I have Center Ice again! I am still slightly pissed that this was an easy fix that surely either the TWC tech who came out or the TiVo CS Rep I spoke with should have known about. But, water under the bridge. The other potential good news is, when I was talking with TWC today, I was told that I need TA's for all my TiVo DVRs, not just the HD. Hmmmmmm, really? OK, so tomorrow it's back to TWC to get another 3 TA's and I'll give that a try.
> 
> SCSIRAID, again thanks for the help troubleshooting this thing. To answer your questions, yes when I take TiVo out and use just the cableco box and corresponding remote, life is good. The CI channels work as they should. Then, would I put TiVo back in the mix, I use the peanut, punch in 755, the cable box displays 755 and the TV changes to 755, I see a second or so of the feed on 755 and then the auto channel changing thing kicks in. 756 pause, 757 pause, 758 pause, and so on until channel 771 is reached, which is the next non-Center ice channel and the auto changing stops. While this is occurring, the cable box displays the channel number as it normally does. It will display 755 while the TiVo is there for a second, then, when the auto changing kicks in, the display shows each channel number as it should. It's as though I am changing the channels manually, except I'm not. Ever seen the movie "Christine" where the car does what it wants? Well, I now have "Christine" for my 3 S2's.


You dont need TA's for the S2's... Only Cablecard based TiVo's know anything about TA's.

On the S2's you may have to go in and mess with the parameters for the IR Blaster. Its been a long time since Ive messed with an S2 so im not sure there. The S2 may be getting upset by the cable box delay in doing the SDV tune and getting video out. Is 755 in the guide data and checked as 'channel I receive' for the S2?


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

SCSIRAID said:


> You dont need TA's for the S2's... Only Cablecard based TiVo's know anything about TA's.
> 
> On the S2's you may have to go in and mess with the parameters for the IR Blaster. Its been a long time since Ive messed with an S2 so im not sure there. The S2 may be getting upset by the cable box delay in doing the SDV tune and getting video out. Is 755 in the guide data and checked as 'channel I receive' for the S2?


Thanks, I was afraid of that (the TA-S2 advice from TWC). With regard to the guide data, if you are referring to Messages&Settings --> Settings --> Channels, yes 755 is checked as a channel I receive.


----------



## frannip

arilev said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm in Brooklyn, NY 11211. I've got a Tivo Premier and I signed up for the Premier package with TWC.
> 
> Tech was out yesterday to install a cable card but no tuning adapter. Everything seemed to go smoothly but last night I noticed that I was missing a handful of HD channels like Biography (763), G4 (692), DIY (688), BBCA (685), VH1 (719) just to name a few. Plenty of others MTV (720), E! (724), ESPN (728), etc work just fine.
> 
> After poking around the internet I'm fairly certain that the non functioning channels have recently gone SDV but I can't find a definitive answer.
> 
> I've spoken to Time Warner a couple of times and I've repeatedly been told that everything looks good but:
> 1. They'll resend the signal just in case (nice try but no cigar)
> 2. It takes up to 48 hours "for all the channels to fill in" (no it doesn't)
> 3. They'll restart the box from their end (which they apparently don't know that they can't do with a Tivo)
> 4. I should see On Demand content on channel 1008 (naturally I can't, but even if On Demand was available on Tivo this has exactly what to do with issue I'm calling about?)
> 5. Cable Cards "can be slow" (a clever variation of the 48 hour line)
> 6. HD only works with our cable box (my personal favorite, especially as I had just finished explaining that I receive the majority of HD just fine).
> 
> So, I've heard a lot of nonsense but what I haven't heard is a straight answer to a very straightforward question that I keep asking; do these channels require a tuning adapter?
> 
> I'm asking here because if my thoughts are correct then this should be as simple as swinging by the TWC store and picking up a tuning adapter but I don't want to waste my time doing that if I'm chasing the wrong elephant. Support wants to send a tech out but I don't want to waste my time waiting for one to show if it is a tuning adapter issue and I can pick one up and install it myself in a few minutes.
> 
> What do you guys think, is it a quick trip to the TWC store to pick up an adapter or am I supposed to be receiving these channels just fine without an adapter in which case it's time to schedule a visit from a tech?


I want to add my own frustrating experience with TWC. If others are having this problem please chime in. I live in Brooklyn, NY as well. Turns out almost all the new HD channels that TWC has pushed through since about August do not get received by the cable card. This includes the newest 3D channels as well and this has nothing to do with SDV (I have the adapter) or special packages (like premium channels). As of today I have 33 channels that my card does not get that are from my basic and standard packages. oh and 3 of those are from my showtime package. After several customer service hours, escalations, technicians at my house for hours, etc I was finally told (from higher ups on the phone) that TWC was not making those channels available to cable cards at this time and they don't know when they will ... AND (this was my favorite) that I should get an HD cable box with DVR in place of my TIVO.

Here are some of the channels that you can all check for yourself if you are missing them which includes those in the quote as well ... 
485
545
670, 671, 673 (various showtime HD channels)
683, 684
686
688
690 - 694
696
698
719 (VH1HD)
722, 723
734
739
751 (COOK HD)
757
763
767
769, 770 (C-SPAN HD)
776, 777
781
783
791
1910


----------



## frannip

arilev said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm in Brooklyn, NY 11211. I've got a Tivo Premier and I signed up for the Premier package with TWC.
> 
> Tech was out yesterday to install a cable card but no tuning adapter. Everything seemed to go smoothly but last night I noticed that I was missing a handful of HD channels like Biography (763), G4 (692), DIY (688), BBCA (685), VH1 (719) just to name a few. Plenty of others MTV (720), E! (724), ESPN (728), etc work just fine.
> 
> After poking around the internet I'm fairly certain that the non functioning channels have recently gone SDV but I can't find a definitive answer.
> 
> I've spoken to Time Warner a couple of times and I've repeatedly been told that everything looks good but:
> 1. They'll resend the signal just in case (nice try but no cigar)
> 2. It takes up to 48 hours "for all the channels to fill in" (no it doesn't)
> 3. They'll restart the box from their end (which they apparently don't know that they can't do with a Tivo)
> 4. I should see On Demand content on channel 1008 (naturally I can't, but even if On Demand was available on Tivo this has exactly what to do with issue I'm calling about?)
> 5. Cable Cards "can be slow" (a clever variation of the 48 hour line)
> 6. HD only works with our cable box (my personal favorite, especially as I had just finished explaining that I receive the majority of HD just fine).
> 
> So, I've heard a lot of nonsense but what I haven't heard is a straight answer to a very straightforward question that I keep asking; do these channels require a tuning adapter?
> 
> I'm asking here because if my thoughts are correct then this should be as simple as swinging by the TWC store and picking up a tuning adapter but I don't want to waste my time doing that if I'm chasing the wrong elephant. Support wants to send a tech out but I don't want to waste my time waiting for one to show if it is a tuning adapter issue and I can pick one up and install it myself in a few minutes.
> 
> What do you guys think, is it a quick trip to the TWC store to pick up an adapter or am I supposed to be receiving these channels just fine without an adapter in which case it's time to schedule a visit from a tech?


I want to add my own frustrating experience with TWC. If others are having this problem please chime in. I live in Brooklyn, NY as well. Turns out almost all the new HD channels that TWC has pushed through since about August do not get received by the cable card. This includes the newest 3D channels as well and this has nothing to do with SDV (I have the adapter) or special packages (like premium channels). As of today I have 33 channels that my card does not get that are from my basic and standard packages. oh and 3 of those are from my showtime package. After several customer service hours, escalations, technicians at my house for hours, etc I was finally told (from higher ups on the phone) that TWC was not making those channels available to cable cards at this time and they don't know when they will ... AND (this was my favorite) that I should get an HD cable box with DVR in place of my TIVO.

Here are some of the channels that you can all check for yourself if you are missing them which includes those in the quote as well ... 
485
545
670, 671, 673 (various showtime HD channels)
683, 684
686
688
690 - 694
696
698
719 (VH1HD)
722, 723
734
739
751 (COOK HD)
757
763
767
769, 770 (C-SPAN HD)
776, 777
781
783
791
1910


----------



## Grumock

frannip said:


> I want to add my own frustrating experience with TWC. If others are having this problem please chime in. I live in Brooklyn, NY as well. Turns out almost all the new HD channels that TWC has pushed through since about August do not get received by the cable card. This includes the newest 3D channels as well and this has nothing to do with SDV (I have the adapter) or special packages (like premium channels). As of today I have 33 channels that my card does not get that are from my basic and standard packages. oh and 3 of those are from my showtime package. After several customer service hours, escalations, technicians at my house for hours, etc I was finally told (from higher ups on the phone) that TWC was not making those channels available to cable cards at this time and they don't know when they will ... AND (this was my favorite) that I should get an HD cable box with DVR in place of my TIVO.
> 
> Here are some of the channels that you can all check for yourself if you are missing them which includes those in the quote as well ...
> 485
> 545
> 670, 671, 673 (various showtime HD channels)
> 683, 684
> 686
> 688
> 690 - 694
> 696
> 698
> 719 (VH1HD)
> 722, 723
> 734
> 739
> 751 (COOK HD)
> 757
> 763
> 767
> 769, 770 (C-SPAN HD)
> 776, 777
> 781
> 783
> 791
> 1910


Hmm you say it doesnt have to do with SDV cause you have an adapter. Are you sure the TIVo & it are talking? One way to find out is to just remove the USB off the back of the tuning adapter.

If the tivo tells you "Tun*ing adapter disconnecte or power down*....." then reconnect the USB cord. You should then get the "*Tuning adapter connected to the DVR*..." If you do & it is a CISCO STA1520 go to tuning adapter menu & then "*Tuning adapter diagnostics*" Then choose "*Powerkey information*" hit select 2x so that it puts you on page 3 in powerkey information, take a look at your "*Sub expires*" it should show number there, & not say expired. The first 4 numbers are a Date i.e 0112 which would be Jan 12. If it has a date that is out about 28 days then hit "*HOME*" at the bottom of the page & take a look at "*Status Summary*" Status in ther should say nothing but "*READY*" if it has a B_cast only next to it then it is not in 2way, & that could be why the SDV channels are not coming in as well.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Grumock said:


> Hmm you say it doesnt have to do with SDV cause you have an adapter. Are you sure the TIVo & it are talking? One way to find out is to just remove the USB off the back of the tuning adapter.
> 
> If the tivo tells you "Tun*ing adapter disconnecte or power down*....." then reconnect the USB cord. You should then get the "*Tuning adapter connected to the DVR*..." If you do & it is a CISCO STA1520 go to tuning adapter menu & then "*Tuning adapter diagnostics*" Then choose "*Powerkey information*" hit select 2x so that it puts you on page 3 in powerkey information, take a look at your "*Sub expires*" it should show number there, & not say expired. The first 4 numbers are a Date i.e 0112 which would be Jan 12. If it has a date that is out about 28 days then hit "*HOME*" at the bottom of the page & take a look at "*Status Summary*" Status in ther should say nothing but "*READY*" if it has a B_cast only next to it then it is not in 2way, & that could be why the SDV channels are not coming in as well.


He could also go into DVR Diags and go to the very bottom and see if TiVo has recognized the TA and has downloaded a channel map from it.


----------



## Grumock

SCSIRAID said:


> He could also go into DVR Diags and go to the very bottom and see if TiVo has recognized the TA and has downloaded a channel map from it.


true but i have seen at time the TIVO will see the tuning adapter but, as if stuck in memory. At times removing the USB cord will get no reponse even if you are in the tuning adapter diags when you pull it.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Grumock said:


> true but i have seen at time the TIVO will see the tuning adapter but, as if stuck in memory. At times removing the USB cord will get no reponse even if you are in the tuning adapter diags when you pull it.


True... but if it doesnt see it at all or the channel map hasnt been loaded... then you have a smoking gun. I agree that just because TiVo does see it and has downloaded a channel map does not mean that all is well in river city.


----------



## Grumock

SCSIRAID said:


> True... but if it doesnt see it at all or the channel map hasnt been loaded... then you have a smoking gun. I agree that just because TiVo does see it and has downloaded a channel map does not mean that all is well in river city.


lol only in a perfect world without a doubt, but then that would make it too easy for us all.


----------



## pL86

frannip said:


> I was finally told (from higher ups on the phone) that TWC was not making those channels available to cable cards at this time and they don't know when they will ...


BS nonsense from people without a clue at TWC. They're just making stuff. I don't have the complete SDV channel list handy but I recognize some of the channels you list as SDV: 719 (VH1), 485 (Fox Soccer HD), 751 (Cook HD). I believe all the other channels you listed are also SDV. My Tivo Cablecard setup with a tuning adapter in Manhattan receives and has received all those channels just fine since they launched. I can't say what's preventing your setup from receiving these channels but it's certainly not that they're not "available to cable cards" as your TWC contacts claimed.

If you haven't already, I suggest swapping your tuning adapter for a new one. The very first ones that TWC distributed were defective. Perhaps you have one of the bad ones that's preventing the adapter from downloading the channel map. Good luck.


----------



## A J Ricaud

MustHaveTivo said:


> Thanks.... if I put 91745 or 91024 in the Zip box and hit return, I get a popup saying "The zip code you entered is not impacted in this phase" and it won't let me continue on that form.
> 
> Does it not do that for you?


Update: I ordered 2 more TAs a couple of wks. ago and nothing has come. I went to the ordering site again and got the same message you did.

Now I'm confused. The 2 original TAs seem to be working OK and it appears I haven't lost any channels on the other 2 S3s w/o TAs.???


----------



## rich

Update: my Tuning Adapter arrived early (on Friday) ... I hooked it up and am still getting nothing but local channels when the CableCard is installed. I suspect that the CableCard is not actually paired properly. I will be calling TWC later to see if they can help.


----------



## frannip

Grumock said:


> Hmm you say it doesnt have to do with SDV cause you have an adapter. Are you sure the TIVo & it are talking? One way to find out is to just remove the USB off the back of the tuning adapter.
> 
> If the tivo tells you "Tun*ing adapter disconnecte or power down*....." then reconnect the USB cord. You should then get the "*Tuning adapter connected to the DVR*..." If you do & it is a CISCO STA1520 go to tuning adapter menu & then "*Tuning adapter diagnostics*" Then choose "*Powerkey information*" hit select 2x so that it puts you on page 3 in powerkey information, take a look at your "*Sub expires*" it should show number there, & not say expired. The first 4 numbers are a Date i.e 0112 which would be Jan 12. If it has a date that is out about 28 days then hit "*HOME*" at the bottom of the page & take a look at "*Status Summary*" Status in ther should say nothing but "*READY*" if it has a B_cast only next to it then it is not in 2way, & that could be why the SDV channels are not coming in as well.


You are my absolute hero. I can't tell you what I've gone through with that stupid adapter, had it replaced twice. Had a technician at my home for hours troubleshooting. I just assumed it was plugged into the right places. Ready for this ... I have TiVo Premier, with 1 USB for my wireless adapter and one USB for my cool querty remote (that I love), and the adapter USB was plugged into the ETHERNET HOLE. IDIOTS!!

Needless to say, there are only 2 usb ports in the unit so I have to give one of them up for this adapter, at least until I can get myself a USB splitter. Gotta have my cool qwerty remote!

FYI, once I fixed the connections I got all those channels. It's taken MONTHS to get to this point so you are my official TiVo hero! Thank you 

Now who can help me with a GSOD infinite loop on my beloved series 2 ???  ... I know I know, the drive is DOA. Trying to save it anyway. UGH.


----------



## cwoody222

I hope you take the time to call up Time Warner and tell them that they were absolutely 100&#37; wrong with everything they told you about CableCARDs and SDV and explain to them what a USB plug looks like so they can tell their installers.

Mistakes like that are just unacceptable. You should be asking for a refund for missed channels also since you gave them ample opportunity to fix the problem and they never could.


----------



## dlfl

frannip said:


> ............, and the adapter USB was plugged into the ETHERNET HOLE. IDIOTS!!
> ................


That's a new one! I would have thought it impossible. It must have been just loosely sitting in the receptacle, right? 


cwoody222 said:


> I hope you take the time to call up Time Warner and tell them that they were absolutely 100% wrong with everything they told you about CableCARDs and SDV and explain to them what a USB plug looks like so they can tell their installers.


Don't bother doing this unless you can find someone in TWC who cares about TiVo-related service. I don't think that person exists. It's not that TWC is evil, it's just they have no business incentive for this. They have enough trouble making their service personnel competent on their own equipment.


cwoody222 said:


> Mistakes like that are just unacceptable. You should be asking for a refund for missed channels also since you gave them ample opportunity to fix the problem and they never could.


That's the call to TWC that may pay off.

BTW frannip, did you try TiVo customer service on this? Of course when someone plugs USB into Ethernet, I wouldn't expect any remote troubleshooting to detect that.


----------



## jayn_j

dlfl said:


> That's a new one! I would have thought it impossible. It must have been just loosely sitting in the receptacle, right?


Not that hard. I've done it myself when trying to hook something up by touch. The USB cable is the same width as an RJ-45. It wiggles a bit vertically, but is snug horizontally. Then it takes a WTF moment before you figure it out, give yourself a head slap and move on.


----------



## rich

Update: I called TWC last night and they sent a "hit" to the CableCard and it started getting some channels. It does not get the premium channels like HBO or the SDV channels (even though I have a Tuning Adapter) but it now gets the rest which is progress. They are going to roll a truck on Monday to see what's up with the rest.


----------



## Grumock

rich said:


> Update: I called TWC last night and they sent a "hit" to the CableCard and it started getting some channels. It does not get the premium channels like HBO or the SDV channels (even though I have a Tuning Adapter) but it now gets the rest which is progress. They are going to roll a truck on Monday to see what's up with the rest.


check & make sure that your tuning adapter is being seen by the TIVo. Doesnt get any HBOs at all?


----------



## Grumock

frannip said:


> You are my absolute hero. I can't tell you what I've gone through with that stupid adapter, had it replaced twice. Had a technician at my home for hours troubleshooting. I just assumed it was plugged into the right places. Ready for this ... I have TiVo Premier, with 1 USB for my wireless adapter and one USB for my cool querty remote (that I love), and the adapter USB was plugged into the ETHERNET HOLE. IDIOTS!!
> 
> Needless to say, there are only 2 usb ports in the unit so I have to give one of them up for this adapter, at least until I can get myself a USB splitter. Gotta have my cool qwerty remote!
> 
> FYI, once I fixed the connections I got all those channels. It's taken MONTHS to get to this point so you are my official TiVo hero! Thank you
> 
> Now who can help me with a GSOD infinite loop on my beloved series 2 ???  ... I know I know, the drive is DOA. Trying to save it anyway. UGH.


Glad I could help.


----------



## rich

Grumock said:


> check & make sure that your tuning adapter is being seen by the TIVo. Doesnt get any HBOs at all?


No HBOs, no Showtimes, no Cinemaxes, etc.

The TiVo does see the Tuning Adapter but when I try to tune an SDV channel it says there is no signal on Cable.

The Tuning Adapter is a Cisco box so I will be trying out your steps about the Powerkey information.


----------



## Grumock

rich said:


> No HBOs, no Showtimes, no Cinemaxes, etc.


Odd normally they leave two of each out of the SDV lineup.


----------



## frannip

cwoody222 said:


> I hope you take the time to call up Time Warner and tell them that they were absolutely 100% wrong with everything they told you about CableCARDs and SDV and explain to them what a USB plug looks like so they can tell their installers.
> 
> Mistakes like that are just unacceptable. You should be asking for a refund for missed channels also since you gave them ample opportunity to fix the problem and they never could.


As a matter of fact, I've been calling monthly and complaining and getting credits. I think the most credit I got 2 months ago was $120. Recently I got them to give me a free HD box with monthly DVR (service also free) to backup my tivo's missing channels (that are no longer missing, shhh!), the installation of said box for free as well, $5 credit per month for a year on my bill, AND free Showtime for a year. I by far am no push over and insist on getting my money's worth and don't stop until I do! 

Thanks to all of you who helped out though. Couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## frannip

rich said:


> No HBOs, no Showtimes, no Cinemaxes, etc.
> 
> The TiVo does see the Tuning Adapter but when I try to tune an SDV channel it says there is no signal on Cable.
> 
> The Tuning Adapter is a Cisco box so I will be trying out your steps about the Powerkey information.


I had to go through 3 tuning adapters. And on the 3rd the technician didn't connect it properly as you'll see if you read a few posts back. I had to redo the whole thing. Try recycling all the connections and end with a TiVo restart. If that doesn't work I suggest getting the tuning adapter replaced as there seems to be many faulty ones. Good Luck!!


----------



## BruceShultes

As far as your missing premium channels, your problem might be similar to the one I had.

When TW in the Albany, NY area starting setting up digital channels for their customers, they created separate accounts for the digital portion and needed to add the premium channels to the digital accounts.

Then they needed to add the premium channels to each cable card used by the digital account.

It took over a month before I received all my premium channels after the cable cards were installed in my S3.

Then when they started to use SDV they appeared have to add all the premium channels again to each tuning adapter. At least it took awhile again before I received all my premium channels again.

Another thing I found was that each time I had a power outage, I had to restore power to the TA first and then to the S3 to receive the SDV channels. This happened even though both the TA and the S3 were plugged into powered sockets on the same UPS.


----------



## aarmida

Hi everyone,

I recently moved to El Paso, TX and hired TWC. I have a TiVo Premiere box that I was using with Comcast service before without a problem, and now I am about to loose it. Initially, two technicians from TWC came in to set up my TA and MCard. They were at my house for about 5 hours calling TWC in Houston back and forth because, of course, they had no training on how to set it up. They switched the TA box twice and they left after all those hours without my TA working properly (but, at least I was getting most of the channels). 

Now I moved to a new house and I am not getting mostly any channels! I have called TWC several times but they really don't know what to do. Today, I removed the MCard and rebooted the TA, and while the green light was still blinking, I realized I could see all the channels I was missing. But as soon as the green light in the TA stopped blinking and was permanently on, all those channels were gone again! Now I am going through all the rebooting and setting up process, but I am at my wits end having already dealt with this for 3 months. Any ideas?

Should I be using the MCard and the TA box both or just one of them? I really don't know what to do anymore. I have a TiVo Series 2 box in the guest bedroom with an analog tv and it works fine and receives all the analog channels that I can't see on my Premiere box, but I really would like to be able to use my Premiere box to it's full extent! Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## MustHaveTivo

A J Ricaud said:


> Update: I ordered 2 more TAs a couple of wks. ago and nothing has come. I went to the ordering site again and got the same message you did.


Thanks, that's comforting in some way. I have not received anything from the request I finally managed to put in, either.



> Now I'm confused. The 2 original TAs seem to be working OK and it appears I haven't lost any channels on the other 2 S3s w/o TAs.???


No lost channels here either. It seems to me that either they delayed the rollout, or once again sent the notice to every single SoCal customer when only a subset of offices is impacted. Wish I could figure out which.


----------



## Pilot20

aarmida said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently moved to El Paso, TX and hired TWC. I have a TiVo Premiere box that I was using with Comcast service before without a problem, and now I am about to loose it. Initially, two technicians from TWC came in to set up my TA and MCard. They were at my house for about 5 hours calling TWC in Houston back and forth because, of course, they had no training on how to set it up. They switched the TA box twice and they left after all those hours without my TA working properly (but, at least I was getting most of the channels).
> 
> Now I moved to a new house and I am not getting mostly any channels! I have called TWC several times but they really don't know what to do. Today, I removed the MCard and rebooted the TA, and while the green light was still blinking, I realized I could see all the channels I was missing. But as soon as the green light in the TA stopped blinking and was permanently on, all those channels were gone again! Now I am going through all the rebooting and setting up process, but I am at my wits end having already dealt with this for 3 months. Any ideas?
> 
> Should I be using the MCard and the TA box both or just one of them? I really don't know what to do anymore. I have a TiVo Series 2 box in the guest bedroom with an analog tv and it works fine and receives all the analog channels that I can't see on my Premiere box, but I really would like to be able to use my Premiere box to it's full extent! Any suggestions are welcome.


I live in the Rio Grande Valley, and I had a terrible time trying to get the TA to work with my Tivo. I went through 3 TAs and 5 techs, and not one of them had even heard of a Tuning Adapter.

Finally, I got in touch with a guy that knows TA's and Tivo's. Apparently, this guy has clout in S. Texas. Actually, it was someone from El Paso that put me in touch with him.

Call this guy, tell him your in El Paso, and hopefully he gets things going for you.

Henry Kohl
Tech Ops Supervisor
956-535-0734

Henry sent out a guy that actually knew what he was doing, and the guy spent about an hour on the phone with the tech guys. He had to guide them through the process because they were clueless.

Once they got it working (about 9 months ago) it's been smooth sailing.

Good luck.


----------



## MustHaveTivo

MustHaveTivo said:


> I have not received anything from the request I finally managed to put in, either.


Spoke too soon! 2 Motorola boxes arrived on the porch today. Still getting the channels listed on TW's letter without the TAs.


----------



## ShaneF

TWC Western New York with HD TiVo, 2 "S" CableCards and a tuning adapter.
I also pay for HBO and Road Runner, monthly bill is about $130.

Yesterday I tried to add the Movie Pass tier (Encore, IFC and a couple of others) to my account, supposedly the cost was an additional $4.95 per month. With the cablecards I assumed this process wouldn't go smoothly and of course it hasn't. After several emails, calls, and support escalations I got a call back that stated the following (paraphrased as the customer service rep did a pretty lousy job of communicating in coherent English):

My monthly bill would actually increase by $20, not $4.95, because my account was originally set up incorrectly. Because I have CableCards I should NOT have been eligible for the "digital cable bundle" and would be forced to pay for everything a la carte... the HD tier, the Digital cable tier, etc, would all need to be paid for individually. If they add the Movie Pass tier they would be forced to change my account to this a la carte billing. If I don't add the Movie Pass they can leave it as is although there's no guarantee they wouldn't force me to a la carte pricing at any time.

Does this sound legit? Sounds like complete nonsense to me. Overall I've been relatively satisfied with TW but this is really ridiculous considering how much I'm already paying per month.


----------



## A J Ricaud

MustHaveTivo said:


> Spoke too soon! 2 Motorola boxes arrived on the porch today. Still getting the channels listed on TW's letter without the TAs.


Did you get an e-mail w/FedEx shipping info before they came?


----------



## MustHaveTivo

A J Ricaud said:


> Did you get an e-mail w/FedEx shipping info before they came?


No, nothing. 2 Motorola boxes just showed up on the porch. I was sure that web request had gone in the bit bucket.


----------



## cwoody222

A friend contacted me last for help with his CableCARD / TiVo HD / SDV Adapter setup. He's nearby but not on the exact same system I'm on here.

His problem is that sometimes some channels won't come in. It's not always the same channels and it's not all the time. Different channels just come and go. He gets a "Searching for channel on Cable In" message.

Last night he was missing dozens of channels. Some of them have come in recently, though. He had a tech out for 3.5 hours Wednesday trying to figure it out and of course never did, and left.

After a while of dialog with him I discovered that for the past 3 years with his unit he only had ONE S-Card installed! Wednesday they did give him an M-Card. That certainly could have been a major issue in the past!

(and I can't believe TW ever did that in the first place!)

He's rebooted everything a million times and he did re-run Guided Setup after installing the M-Card. I verified with him last night that he could record 2 things at the same time so TiVo IS recognizing and using both tuners now.

He's not sure if the channels that don't work are SDV or not. Some he had problems with last night most certainly are but others perhaps not. His adapter light is solid green.

Although he's convinced problems got worse when SDV was rolled out, I'm thinking it's a CableCARD / account settings problem instead. I mean, he used his TiVo for almost 3 years with only one tuner so what does he know?! 

Any ideas? I can walk him thru some of the diag screens to look for hints.


----------



## jayn_j

I lean more toward a signal strength issue. The Premiere seems to be less tolerant of low signal levels and will show no signal when other boxes are macroblocking.

Have a tech come out and insist on a signal strength check. If low, insist on an amplifier. Also try to minimize the number of splitters before the TIVO.


----------



## dlfl

jayn_j said:


> I lean more toward a signal strength issue. The Premiere seems to be less tolerant of low signal levels and will show no signal when other boxes are macroblocking.
> 
> Have a tech come out and insist on a signal strength check. If low, insist on an amplifier. Also try to minimize the number of splitters before the TIVO.


Before that, look at Signal Strength, SNR and RS Errors in DVR Diagnostics. Strength should be above 80 on all channels for reliable reception and SNR should be around 33 or higher. Both RS Error counts should be zero or at least less than 1000 and not increasing rapidly. Of course you can only do this when the channel is tuned. This advice applies to the HD specifically but I think it is the same for the Premiere.

If these numbers are healthy you don't have a signal problem.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> Before that, look at Signal Strength, SNR and RS Errors in DVR Diagnostics. Strength should be above 80 on all channels for reliable reception and SNR should be around 33 or higher. Both RS Error counts should be zero or at least less than 1000 and not increasing rapidly. Of course you can only do this when the channel is tuned. This advice applies to the HD specifically but I think it is the same for the Premiere.
> 
> If these numbers are healthy you don't have a signal problem.


Premiere is going to show a much lower signal level than HD or S3... The scale calibration is 'different'. SNR and RS counts will tell the tale.


----------



## cwoody222

He's got a TiVo HD, not a Premiere. He's got the model with the CableCARD slots in the front, not an S3.

Either way, I'm sure they checked signal strength when the tech was there Wed but I'll have him check himself.


----------



## dougdingle

I'm on TW in Southern California, Eagle Rock to be specific.

After filling out the web form, a couple of Motorola units arrived a month later with no email or notice.

Hooked them up, one had a dead power supply which I replaced from my shop, steady flashing yellow light on both.

Checked firmware version, it was 1.27. I had read here (or somewhere?) that 1.35 was required to have them work. 

Called TW. They tried hitting them a couple of times, no joy, the CSR kept saying I had to reboot the TiVo. I said that was like computer tech support insisting I reinstall Windows, and I wouldn't reboot the TiVo until I had a solid yellow light.

Finally, he said they would roll a truck. Despite my asking the tech have two TA's with him, he shows up with one, says the guy at the factory would not give him two. Also admits he knows NOTHING about TA's, they're not due for training until the following week although TW's been shipping them for a month in this area. So I ask him if he's interested, and when he says yes, take about 10 minutes and school him. He pays attention, makes some notes, gets the concept.

We hook up the one he's brought with him, it's at firmware 1.35, he calls in, they hit it from Mom, and the TiVo spontaneously reboots. While it's rebooting, the yellow light turns solid. When it's done rebooting, it's all working. He's remarkably impressed that I knew which firmware version was required, knew where to look on the diagnostics screen, and that the damn thing actually works now.

He calls back in and insists another tech be sent to his next call because he's not done, drives all the way back to the factory to get me another TA. Shows up about 45 minutes later, we install the second one, it's also at 1.35, he calls in, they hit it, it begins working immediately. The second S3 did not reboot.

No problems so far, it's been about a week.


----------



## JimWall

Some time ago I have a problem with channels coming and going in southwest ohio. It turned out to be signal interference issue. From a TV station in Lousiville KY!!
Because digital is so good at error correcting the signal is very low.
TWC tech replaced cheap cables and put in high quality signal splitters to keep the wiring from picking up the interferring signal. Problem solved. and tech said the RF cable that comes with the tuning adapters is junk.


----------



## MustHaveTivo

dougdingle said:


> I'm on TW in Southern California, Eagle Rock to be specific.


Is SDV actually activated in Eagle Rock?


----------



## dougdingle

MustHaveTivo said:


> Is SDV actually activated in Eagle Rock?


Yes. At least 6 HD channels have been moved to SDV (MGM, IFC, Smithsonian, and a few more).


----------



## MustHaveTivo

dougdingle said:


> Yes. At least 6 HD channels have been moved to SDV (MGM, IFC, Smithsonian, and a few more).


Thanks. I don't subscribe to those, but it appears they are on SDV here too (got the searching for signal message).

Checking things I'm supposed to get on my Variety tier, I only found ESPNU HD and NBA TV HD seem to have SDV activated. The HBO2, HBO2 E, HBO Signature, etc channels listed on the Nov 9 letter are still coming in fine with no TA.

Guess I have a project for today (TAs).


----------



## dougdingle

Yes, those were missing here as well. 

I noticed the three I mentioned (MGM, IFC, Smithsonian) immediately because they're part of my (relatively) commercial-free favorites list.

If you were sent the Motorola TAs, once you hook them up and the TiVo sees them, have a look at the various info on the diagnostics page to see what level firmware they have. If it's lower than 1.35, my info is they will never sync nor update, and you will need them to roll a truck with newer ones. The ones I was originally sent were 1.27, and they could never get them to work.


----------



## Fofer

Fofer said:


> I am not getting these however, even though I am pretty sure I am paying for that "Choice" tier.
> 
> Smithsonian HD - 420
> Crime & Investigation - 421
> MGM HD - 422


Turns out, these are part of a $6 "HD Tier" that I am not paying for.


----------



## janeway177

questions:

I am thinking of upgrading to the premiere XL and would actually get digital cable since I would not have to worry about another box. Though I do have a HD TV I still watch on my Series 2 TIVO (love it) and never though about the cable card slot. 

While I know I have to get a cable card if I go digital cable with a premiere. What does the cable card in the TV do for me- the same thing (just no HD on the old TIVO)?

I have paid the outrageous prices of TWC and gotten very little for my money except heaps of phone calls hawking the products. I want to come out on top before I make any new changes.


----------



## Grumock

janeway177 said:


> questions:
> 
> I am thinking of upgrading to the premiere XL and would actually get digital cable since I would not have to worry about another box. Though I do have a HD TV I still watch on my Series 2 TIVO (love it) and never though about the cable card slot.
> 
> While I know I have to get a cable card if I go digital cable with a premiere. What does the cable card in the TV do for me- the same thing (just no HD on the old TIVO)?
> 
> I have paid the outrageous prices of TWC and gotten very little for my money except heaps of phone calls hawking the products. I want to come out on top before I make any new changes.


Worse, because if they have Switched digital in your area, the TV will not get any of those channels. Tuning adapters do not work with TVs


----------



## janeway177

So I need a card for my new TIVO and a card for the TV? I think they are only $3 here in El Paso but TWC will take you for all you can get. If I can just do the TIVO that would be great.


----------



## BruceShultes

janeway177 said:


> So I need a card for my new TIVO and a card for the TV? I think they are only $3 here in El Paso but TWC will take you for all you can get. If I can just do the TIVO that would be great.


You don't need cable cards for both your TIVO and your TV, just one for your TIVO.

The only reason you might want a separate one for your TV is if you want to watch a live program on your TV while your TIVO is recording something from 2 other channels.


----------



## janeway177

thank you so much for the info... now how to break the news to my husband...another TIVO on the way11


----------



## rich

rich said:


> Update: I called TWC last night and they sent a "hit" to the CableCard and it started getting some channels. It does not get the premium channels like HBO or the SDV channels (even though I have a Tuning Adapter) but it now gets the rest which is progress. They are going to roll a truck on Monday to see what's up with the rest.


update: the tech showed up yesterday and saw that all of the hardware was good but the pairing was not done correctly which was why I was not getting all channels. He called someone and it was taken care of in five minutes. He rebooted the TiVo and the tuning adapter and when it came back up all was fine.


----------



## vitamina

Have a TiVo HD which has been working perfectly on Time Warner Cable (Los Angeles) with an M-card for two years. I bought a new Tivo Premiere (the current promotion sealed the deal) which arrived Monday. Moved the HD into the bedroom, hooked it up, worked flawlessly. Hooked up the Premiere in the living room where the HD was, ran the setup, got all updates, worked fine with clear channels, Netflix, etc, and even MRV despite the slow Tivo-to-Tivo transfer rate for HD shows, and the appalling number of CCI-byte protected channels (Note to self: Take up that fight later, once we figure out the card issue.)

Called TWC to come install another M-card in the Premiere. Appointment was from 8-12 yesterday. Guy finally shows at 12:30, claiming he had to locate a card. Ok, fine... he was nice about it. Can't get card to initialize. (Pairing screen - "No information available.") He leaves around 1:30, and says he'll send someone by with another card. I leave to run errands, and leave my girl to wait for the other tech. Guy shows up at 6:30 tries a couple of M-cards, can't get it working, but swears he'll come back tonight after he's talked to "his guy who really knows the Tivo stuff" to get it working.

So, I get home, and <WTF!!> now the HD in the bedroom isn't working either!</WTF!!> I'm supposed to call him on my way home, in about two hours. I can see that the new M-card he left does show some information on the pairing screen now, instead of the "No info..." message, but the Premiere won't sync any channels at all, and the HD is only showing the clear channels, and their HD couterparts - no digital, no Premium channels. I'm hoping that a simple reset will fix the HD, but my questions are:

While I'm waiting for the tech to arrive, is there anything I can look for in the CableCard information screens on the Tivo, to verify that everything is installed properly, and that it's simply a matter of syncing the card with TWC?

Is there anyone reading this forum who's had a successful install of one or more M-cards in the LAX-Westchester area, who can recall the name of the tech who was able to get it working? I'm not supremely confident in the current bunch.

I think I saw mention of a National Cable Card Help number for TWC in another post on this forum. Does anyone know that number, and would it help if I call them?

Is it possible that there are problems having two M-card Tivos on the same account? (Seems unlikely.)


----------



## dlfl

The NCCS phone is 866.532.2598 but see if you can get one of your local reps to call them and work with them. Call them directly only as a last resort if the locals give up. There's a good chance you don't need a tech on site to get your problems fixed, so call TWC support and see if they will call NCCS. Local TWC reps sometimes aren't aware of NCCS eek: it's only been around a couple of years) so you can clue them in and furnish the number.


----------



## SCSIRAID

vitamina said:


> Is it possible that there are problems having two M-card Tivos on the same account? (Seems unlikely.)


Nope... I have 4 MCards and 3 TA's on my account with no issues.... (I shouldnt have said that... Lightning will prolly strike me tonight...)


----------



## vitamina

dlfl said:


> The NCCS phone is 866.532.2598 but see if you can get one of your local reps to call them and work with them. Call them directly only as a last resort if the locals give up. There's a good chance you don't need a tech on site to get your problems fixed, so call TWC support and see if they will call NCCS. Local TWC reps sometimes aren't aware of NCCS eek: it's only been around a couple of years) so you can clue them in and furnish the number.


Thank you, dlfl, for the quick (and helpful) reply. :up::up:

Do you know if the NCCS also accepts calls from TWC contractors?

The guys who came yesterday (and swore to come back today, even though they aren't answering and haven't replied to or acknowledged my voicemail) were not badged TWC reps, but contractors.

Or, assuming he shows up, should I just call TWC support and have them call the NCCS while the contractor is there?

Might I benefit from calling TWC support and having them call NCCS even if he doesn't show?


----------



## vitamina

SCSIRAID said:


> Nope... I have 4 MCards and 3 TA's on my account with no issues.... (I shouldnt have said that... Lightning will prolly strike me tonight...)


Ok, then... rules THAT out. Good to know. TYVM, kind sir.


----------



## WPe

I would try calling TW's tech support at 888-892-2253. Just tell them with your cablecard, you can only get 10% of the channels that you are paying for. They will check your account settings, hit your card, perform a reboot, and who-knows-what-else. Does not hurt to try, as it seems like that is exactly what the techs would do when they show up a week later.


----------



## dlfl

vitamina said:


> ........Do you know if the NCCS also accepts calls from TWC contractors?


I would assume so.


WPe said:


> I would try calling TW's tech support at 888-892-2253. Just tell them with your cablecard, you can only get 10% of the channels that you are paying for. They will check your account settings, hit your card, perform a reboot, and who-knows-what-else. Does not hurt to try, as it seems like that is exactly what the techs would do when they show up a week later.





vitamina said:


> ........Might I benefit from calling TWC support and having them call NCCS even if he doesn't show?


That was the idea I was suggesting -- don't wait for the truck roll. You can always cancel that. I don't know what the 888 number given by WPe is, but I would just call your local support. In some TWC systems their "Tier 3" support reps handle CableCARD so you might try asking for that if the rep you get seems to be clueless. In either case, unless they fix it by sending "hits", ask them to call in NCCS.


----------



## WPe

dlfl said:


> I don't know what the 888 number given by WPe is, but I would just call your local support.


888-892-2253 = 888-TWCABLE


----------



## vitamina

So, tonight they had the nerve to tell my that the Tivo Premiere is simply not compatible with the M-cards they use, when everything I've read seems to indicate otherwise. Finally, they said they needed to roll a truck again later to fix the TivoHD, which was working perfectly before they arrived.

Of course, by the time they left my house, it was too late for local TW support to call the NCCS Desk, which closes, BTW, at 11pm EST.


----------



## cwoody222

FYI:

Aside from my initial install I've had a few problems here and there with my TiVo setup and TWC.

EVERY TIME they wanted to send a truck to fix it. But, EVERY TIME I was able to have them fix it via the phone and cancel the truck roll.

A truck roll is RARELY needed. It's just their way to get you off the phone.

Your setup is probably screwed up in their computers. They can fix that for you remotely. Plus, the installer who comes to your house probably has no idea about CableCARDs anyway.


----------



## dlfl

cwoody222 said:


> FYI:
> 
> Aside from my initial install I've had a few problems here and there with my TiVo setup and TWC.
> 
> EVERY TIME they wanted to send a truck to fix it. But, EVERY TIME I was able to have them fix it via the phone and cancel the truck roll.
> 
> A truck roll is RARELY needed. It's just their way to get you off the phone.
> 
> Your setup is probably screwed up in their computers. They can fix that for you remotely. Plus, the installer who comes to your house probably has no idea about CableCARDs anyway.


And the beat goes on....

TWC and the other cable operators are giving the FCC glowing reports of the success of their CableCARD and TA support while anyone who reads these forums knows the truth. See ***this post*** for info on the FCC's information gathering on this topic, and to see how you can *easily* submit some *truth* to them.


----------



## jayn_j

I had the local TWC office give me the same incompatability song and dance. Just keep at it.

Look back in the thread a bit. There are three numbers that need to get added to their database and when that happens, it just works. You need s/n for both the cablecard and tivo and also the host id. I believe those are the three, but I am working from memory.

Is this a tuning adapter setup? If so, you need to get the TA working as well. If the green light isn't on solid, it isn't working. You will also see a popup on the TIVO when it pairs.


----------



## Avon

I have a HD Tivo with the official external hard drive, and one m-card, now in the North San Diego TW area.

While with Cox, there were no problems with this setup.

I just moved into the TW area recently and for the first two months everything worked fine.

Now, one tuner of the M-Card seems to be working fine (all channels come through, I think). However the other tuner (on the same card) only gives me a blank screen.

A service worker came out and replaced the m-card and ta. When that didn't work he told me that Tivo was not keeping up with the TW service updates and that there was nothing he could do.

He however did mention that he had a Samsung DVR in his truck 

Given that one tuner appears to be working, does this sound like a TA issue?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## hellsop

Ahoy all!

I think I've at least got a different problem from all the other issue with TAs people are having. Specfically, the new Premier doesn't seem to be recognizing that it _has_ a TA attached. At least, I think that's the problem...

1) TA (Cisco STA-1520) has solid light, and always eventually comes back to solid light after power cycle.
2) On Tivo, Settings::Remote&Device Settings::Tuning Adapter still presents a "No Tuning Adapter" screen.
3) I've tried both USB ports on the Tivo, tried a replacement USB cable, re-ran Guided Setup. Still no acknowledgment by the Tivo that it has the thing hanging off of it.

I suppose my question is: is there any way to tell without having a tech show up, reliably whether it's the Tivo's USB issue or the TA's USB issue, so I can avoid the "dueling Help Desk fingerpointing" dance?


----------



## dlfl

hellsop said:


> Ahoy all!
> 
> I think I've at least got a different problem from all the other issue with TAs people are having. Specfically, the new Premier doesn't seem to be recognizing that it _has_ a TA attached. At least, I think that's the problem...
> 
> 1) TA (Cisco STA-1520) has solid light, and always eventually comes back to solid light after power cycle.
> 2) On Tivo, Settings::Remote&Device Settings::Tuning Adapter still presents a "No Tuning Adapter" screen.
> 3) I've tried both USB ports on the Tivo, tried a replacement USB cable, re-ran Guided Setup. Still no acknowledgment by the Tivo that it has the thing hanging off of it.
> 
> I suppose my question is: is there any way to tell without having a tech show up, reliably whether it's the Tivo's USB issue or the TA's USB issue, so I can avoid the "dueling Help Desk fingerpointing" dance?


You should contact TiVo support immediately if the TiVo is "new" as you say. That way you get on record that you have a problem within the 30-day replacement warranty. Or did you buy it from TiVo?

You have rebooted the TiVo, right? Do it by pulling the power plug for 30 secs.

While power-cycling the TA, disconnect the TiVo USB. After the TA light either goes solid, or 6-blinks-pause (meaning it sensed it isn't connected to a TiVo), THEN reconnect the USB, and reboot the TiVo if it doesn't recognize a TA has been connected.

It's either the TiVo or the TA. If a TA hasn't been authorized, it blinks 8-blinks-pause. It's usually easier to get a new TA to substitute from the cable co., so try that first. If that doesn't work go for a warranty replacement of the TiVo. BTW, don't expect any expert from anywhere to come to your house who can actually diagnose this other than by trial-and-error (mostly substitution). One of TiVo's curses is having to make equipment interoperate with 10 or more cable operators who have no incentive to promote that interoperability. And TiVo can't provide sophisticated diagnositics or on-site service, so you end up in this situation.


----------



## Kablemodem

I am sick of SDV, tuning adapters, cable cards, and TWC's overall cluelessness. I placed an order to go back to DirecTV. Hopefully, the new HD DirecTiVos will be released in my lifetime.


----------



## hellsop

hellsop said:


> Ahoy all!
> 
> I think I've at least got a different problem from all the other issue with TAs people are having. Specfically, the new Premier doesn't seem to be recognizing that it _has_ a TA attached. At least, I think that's the problem...
> 
> 1) TA (Cisco STA-1520) has solid light, and always eventually comes back to solid light after power cycle.
> 2) On Tivo, Settings::Remote&Device Settings::Tuning Adapter still presents a "No Tuning Adapter" screen.
> 3) I've tried both USB ports on the Tivo, tried a replacement USB cable, re-ran Guided Setup. Still no acknowledgment by the Tivo that it has the thing hanging off of it.
> 
> I suppose my question is: is there any way to tell without having a tech show up, reliably whether it's the Tivo's USB issue or the TA's USB issue, so I can avoid the "dueling Help Desk fingerpointing" dance?


After some experimentation, I'm ready to point a finger at the Tuning Adapter. What I did was try the Tivo end of the USB connection in my laptop. I wasn't expecting function or even drivers to load, but I was expecting to get a noise and an error message that no drivers could be loaded. Nothing. Silence. I then ran a USB cable from the Tivo to my phone, and while I again didn't expect the Tivo do much with a Blackberry, I DID get the phone saying "Hey look! Power!" and it cheerfully started charging.

So, time to call TW ask them to kindly replace the dead thing and re-pair everything.


----------



## dlfl

Kablemodem said:


> I am sick of SDV, tuning adapters, cable cards, and TWC's overall cluelessness. I placed an order to go back to DirecTV. Hopefully, the new HD DirecTiVos will be released in my lifetime.


My sentiments, almost exactly -- and finding another source of video programs is the right answer -- griping obviously does little good. I tend to think TiVo deserves some blame here too, although they do have an uphill battle trying to interoperate with all the different cable systems. One example where I know TiVo has to take the blame was the SDV pixelation problem, which was only belatedly fixed, or even understood, by TiVo as the result of extraordinary efforts by forum member SCSIRAID.

The basic problem however is simply that TiVo is seen as an adversary by the cable cos, although they try to appear to be cooperative in order to keep the FCC off their backs. This is an unhealthy situation which tends to lead to problems as we have experienced. Hopefully, the HD DirectTiVo project will involve a friendly cooperation of the parties involved, so both of them will be invested in its success. (If it ever happens. )


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> My sentiments, almost exactly -- and finding another source of video programs is the right answer -- griping obviously does little good. I tend to think TiVo deserves some blame here too, although they do have an uphill battle trying to interoperate with all the different cable systems. One example where I know TiVo has to take the blame was the SDV pixelation problem, which was only belatedly fixed, or even understood, by TiVo as the result of extraordinary efforts by forum member SCSIRAID.
> 
> The basic problem however is simply that TiVo is seen as an adversary by the cable cos, although they try to appear to be cooperative in order to keep the FCC off their backs. This is an unhealthy situation which tends to lead to problems as we have experienced. Hopefully, the HD DirectTiVo project will involve a friendly cooperation of the parties involved, so both of them will be invested in its success. (If it ever happens. )


I personally dont think the cableco's see TiVo as an adversary.... I would characterize that they see them (and other cablecard devices) as a 'burden' for which there is little return on the investment they have to make to properly 'embrace and support' them. I would say its like Mom (FCC) making you (cableco) take your pita little sibling (cablecard) to the movies. You do it but you dont have to like it and you dont go out of your way to make it enjoyable for them.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> I personally dont think the cableco's see TiVo as an adversary.... I would characterize that they see them (and other cablecard devices) as a 'burden' for which there is little return on the investment they have to make to properly 'embrace and support' them. I would say its like Mom (FCC) making you (cableco) take your pita little sibling (cablecard) to the movies. You do it but you dont have to like it and you dont go out of your way to make it enjoyable for them.


Good analogy -- I'll go along with that instead of "adversary" 
Hopefully, the future will see attractive delivery systems that don't require cooperative efforts in which one or more of the parties views another as a PITA (or as an adversary ).


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> I personally dont think the cableco's see TiVo as an adversary.... I would characterize that they see them (and other cablecard devices) as a 'burden' for which there is little return on the investment they have to make to properly 'embrace and support' them. I would say its like Mom (FCC) making you (cableco) take your pita little sibling (cablecard) to the movies. You do it but you dont have to like it and you dont go out of your way to make it enjoyable for them.


Good analogy -- I'll go along with that instead of "adversary" 
Hopefully, the future will see attractive delivery systems that don't require cooperative efforts in which one or more of the parties views another as a PITA (or as an adversary ).


----------



## Avon

Hello,

Im looking for anyones opinion or input on my problem.

I have a HD Tivo with drive expander and its worked fine for the last two years with Cox cable. I just moved to a Time Warner area (Northern San Diego, CA) and it worked fine with a Cisco TA (STA1520) and Scientific Atlanta M-Card for two months.

Mid-December, one tuner of the M-card started just showing a gray screen with a Tivo No Signal error message. Ive had TW out to the house two times and theyve replaced the Tuner Adapter and Cable card to no effect. One tuner in the M-Card receives a signal, the other does not.

The Tuning Adapter is running software version STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.0801 with the TIVO Tuning Adapter Diagnostic showing:

Tuning Mode: QAM:256
Tuner Status: Idle/Available

The SARA Information section shows:
WARNING! 101230.23:41 (SLP) @slp.c:1667 (SLP Write Request Ox12B NAIC!)
WARNING! 101230.23:41 [SLP]@slp.c:477 (SLP: StatusRsp Timed Out)
WARNING! 101230.23:41 101230.23.41 [SLP]@slp.c 1667 (SLP:WRITE Request Ox12A NAK!]

Do these look like the problems that an INIT update/hit from Time Warner might help? Do I need to do a firmware update?

While I can maneuver around the TIVO screens, my technical understanding is limited. Do anyone have any ideas for suggestions?

Thank you,

Avon


----------



## SCSIRAID

Avon said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im looking for anyones opinion or input on my problem.
> 
> I have a HD Tivo with drive expander and its worked fine for the last two years with Cox cable. I just moved to a Time Warner area (Northern San Diego, CA) and it worked fine with a Cisco TA (STA1520) and Scientific Atlanta M-Card for two months.
> 
> Mid-December, one tuner of the M-card started just showing a gray screen with a Tivo No Signal error message. Ive had TW out to the house two times and theyve replaced the Tuner Adapter and Cable card to no effect. One tuner in the M-Card receives a signal, the other does not.
> 
> The Tuning Adapter is running software version STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.0801 with the TIVO Tuning Adapter Diagnostic showing:
> 
> Tuning Mode: QAM:256
> Tuner Status: Idle/Available
> 
> The SARA Information section shows:
> WARNING! 101230.23:41 (SLP) @slp.c:1667 (SLP Write Request Ox12B NAIC!)
> WARNING! 101230.23:41 [SLP]@slp.c:477 (SLP: StatusRsp Timed Out)
> WARNING! 101230.23:41 101230.23.41 [SLP]@slp.c 1667 (SLP:WRITE Request Ox12A NAK!]
> 
> Do these look like the problems that an INIT update/hit from Time Warner might help? Do I need to do a firmware update?
> 
> While I can maneuver around the TIVO screens, my technical understanding is limited. Do anyone have any ideas for suggestions?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Avon


Cablecards dont have 'tuners' in them. They are decryption/encryption devices. The tuning is done by the TiVo. If you have one tuner dead then you may have a bad TiVo. Is it always the same tuner? You can go into DVR Diags and see which one it is (showing signal level 0 among other things). Is it all channels or just SDV channels? You could remove the Cablecard entirely and see if the analog channels and clear QAM channels work on both tuners. You could try adding an antenna and enabling OTA and see if the 'dead tuner' persists there.


----------



## Avon

SCSIRAID said:


> Cablecards dont have 'tuners' in them. They are decryption/encryption devices. The tuning is done by the TiVo. If you have one tuner dead then you may have a bad TiVo. Is it always the same tuner? You can go into DVR Diags and see which one it is (showing signal level 0 among other things). Is it all channels or just SDV channels? You could remove the Cablecard entirely and see if the analog channels and clear QAM channels work on both tuners. You could try adding an antenna and enabling OTA and see if the 'dead tuner' persists there.


Ahhh, perhaps my word choice is part of the problem. 
When you press the "Live TV" button with a M-Stream card, are you changing inputs or tuners?

Either way, it's always the secondary signal that is not coming through on any (all) channels. I'll check the DVR Diag's for signal level when I get home.

Avon


----------



## SCSIRAID

Avon said:


> Ahhh, perhaps my word choice is part of the problem.
> When you press the "Live TV" button with a M-Stream card, are you changing inputs or tuners?
> 
> Either way, it's always the secondary signal that is not coming through on any (all) channels. I'll check the DVR Diag's for signal level when I get home.
> 
> Avon


Pressing Live TV toggles between the two tuners regardless of whether a cablecard is present. The trick with the Live TV button is that you dont know which tuner is which unless you dig into DVR Diags and find out which tuner is supposed to be tuned to which channel.


----------



## RTPGiants

Nevermind...cable problems from diagnosing lsat issue. All resolved.


----------



## SR718

I scrolled through a bunch of posts but couldn't find exactly what i'm looking for or better yet dealing with. Just got an Tivo Premiere and I'm on TWC in Beverly Hills. They came and installed an M card which got my HD channels working but that stopped all HBO/SHO and it also stopped anything past channel 99 from working. So they came back and installed some Motorola tuner (supposed to fix this issue) which did absolutely nothing. Has anybody had a similar issue and did you get it resolved and how? thanks!


----------



## trailmix

SR718 said:


> I scrolled through a bunch of posts but couldn't find exactly what i'm looking for or better yet dealing with. Just got an Tivo Premiere and I'm on TWC in Beverly Hills. They came and installed an M card which got my HD channels working but that stopped all HBO/SHO and it also stopped anything past channel 99 from working. So they came back and installed some Motorola tuner (supposed to fix this issue) which did absolutely nothing. Has anybody had a similar issue and did you get it resolved and how? thanks!


Did you make sure the channels are checked off in your Channel List under TiVo settings? I would call TiVo customer support first and see if they have any suggestions. If not, call TWC customer support and tell them to try to fix it over the phone (it probably won't work), and otherwise send out another technician. I assume the last technician who installed the tuner left before confirming everything worked? Or he did the usual "it will work eventually" excuse to get out of there? Also apparently some of the TWC Motorola Tuning Adapters are an outdated version which won't work, so that could be another problem.


----------



## klrobinson999

Time Warner offers a "standard" service package of 71 channels...does anyone know if these are all unscrambled? Their on-line listing says it requires "no box". You don't get HD or the higher digital tiers (which repeat many of the channels anyway), but I'm not concerned about those. 
Would I be able to use a new Tivo Premiere _without_ a CableCard if I went with this standard service package? I basically would like to simply plug-and-play without the hassle of a CableCard or a Switched Digital box. Thanks for any info.


----------



## dlfl

klrobinson999 said:


> Time Warner offers a "standard" service package of 71 channels...does anyone know if these are all unscrambled? Their on-line listing says it requires "no box". You don't get HD or the higher digital tiers (which repeat many of the channels anyway), but I'm not concerned about those.
> Would I be able to use a new Tivo Premiere _without_ a CableCard if I went with this standard service package? I basically would like to simply plug-and-play without the hassle of a CableCard or a Switched Digital box. Thanks for any info.


You might get more accurate responses if you provide your location, or put it in your profile. Anyway, if your TWC is like my TWC, the answer is yes, you can run your HD or Premiere as an analog SD box tuning the analog SD channels without CableCARD, and they will not be copy protected. I ran that way for a month or so before getting digital cable and the cards.

I can empathize with your desire to keep it simple but once you experience HD on a 40" or greater TV it's hard to settle for less. So far (1 yr, 7 mos) it's been worth the considerable hassle of nursing my TA along -- although not by a large margin. And the HD and all the extra channels only add about $10/mo. to the bill.


----------



## WPe

Look on your local TW channel listing. TW marks (2-78) digital channels with an asterisk that cannot be received without a box or cablecard. That would be 8 in my area. Also, see what the price difference between analog vs. digital + cablecard. You might find the difference minimal.


----------



## dbelardocorrea

My experience with TIVO premier and TW - in North Dallas.
I was so excited getting my new tivo! at last MORE MORE MORE. I poped out the cable card plugged it in and OF COURSE had to call TW. It was a saturday night (I am partnered so yeah I was sitting around saturday night teching out). I was told i SHOULD NOT EVER touch the cable cards. DUH like it is so hard to put a card in a slot. I was told a tech HAD TO COME TO THE HOUSE. I asked the lady to send a signal and fire up my card. She said she could not, so I requested an escalation. Again I was told they could not do it. Good thing I am a super tech because I told him that HE COULD. All the tech does when he comes out is pick up the phone, speak to the appropriate person and they send a signal. I had to raise my voice and shoot off an email to the president of TW Dallas to emphasize the point that the escalation guy COULD do it. Guess what? He learned something new that night. He had more power than he thought. I got my channels - even the HD's (via the sd box) and all is well. But really folks almost 2 hours to convince someone they CAN send a signal? And to tell me I am not intelligent enough to take out a cable card and plug it in? and provide the correct numbers from the card to the TW tech? WOW.


----------



## cwoody222

dbelardocorrea said:


> My experience with TIVO premier and TW - in North Dallas.
> I was so excited getting my new tivo! at last MORE MORE MORE. I poped out the cable card plugged it in and OF COURSE had to call TW. It was a saturday night (I am partnered so yeah I was sitting around saturday night teching out). I was told i SHOULD NOT EVER touch the cable cards. DUH like it is so hard to put a card in a slot. I was told a tech HAD TO COME TO THE HOUSE. I asked the lady to send a signal and fire up my card. She said she could not, so I requested an escalation. Again I was told they could not do it. Good thing I am a super tech because I told him that HE COULD. All the tech does when he comes out is pick up the phone, speak to the appropriate person and they send a signal. I had to raise my voice and shoot off an email to the president of TW Dallas to emphasize the point that the escalation guy COULD do it. Guess what? He learned something new that night. He had more power than he thought. I got my channels - even the HD's (via the sd box) and all is well. But really folks almost 2 hours to convince someone they CAN send a signal? And to tell me I am not intelligent enough to take out a cable card and plug it in? and provide the correct numbers from the card to the TW tech? WOW.


I would have asked for a free premium channel for my hassle.

God, will they EVER learn?


----------



## dlfl

dbelardocorrea said:


> My experience with TIVO premier and TW - in North Dallas.
> I was so excited getting my new tivo! at last MORE MORE MORE. I poped out the cable card plugged it in and OF COURSE had to call TW. It was a saturday night (I am partnered so yeah I was sitting around saturday night teching out). I was told i SHOULD NOT EVER touch the cable cards. DUH like it is so hard to put a card in a slot. I was told a tech HAD TO COME TO THE HOUSE. I asked the lady to send a signal and fire up my card. She said she could not, so I requested an escalation. Again I was told they could not do it. Good thing I am a super tech because I told him that HE COULD. All the tech does when he comes out is pick up the phone, speak to the appropriate person and they send a signal. I had to raise my voice and shoot off an email to the president of TW Dallas to emphasize the point that the escalation guy COULD do it. Guess what? He learned something new that night. He had more power than he thought. I got my channels - even the HD's (via the sd box) and all is well. But really folks almost 2 hours to convince someone they CAN send a signal? And to tell me I am not intelligent enough to take out a cable card and plug it in? and provide the correct numbers from the card to the TW tech? WOW.


Not sure what if means to be "partnered" or a "super tech" but it's been standard TWC policy to require a truck roll to install CableCARD's and to charge for it too. You got off easy compared to the rest of us!


----------



## Lorcane

I called up TWC 5 days ago about switching CC from one TiVo to another one. The guy on the line said, piece of cake. just call back when the new TiVo arrives and we can do it right over the phone. So my new TiVo arrives, I get is all setup with TiVo. I call TWC and they say they need a truck rollout so the Tech can sprinkle magic fairy dust over the CC so it will pair. TWC employes don't even know what they are doing, or the ppl that answer the phone after 5, rode the short bus while in school.


----------



## m_jonis

Lorcane said:


> I called up TWC 5 days ago about switching CC from one TiVo to another one. The guy on the line said, piece of cake. just call back when the new TiVo arrives and we can do it right over the phone. So my new TiVo arrives, I get is all setup with TiVo. I call TWC and they say they need a truck rollout so the Tech can sprinkle magic fairy dust over the CC so it will pair. TWC employes don't even know what they are doing, or the ppl that answer the phone after 5, rode the short bus while in school.


All I had to do was call up and say my old one "died". The first tech was an idiot and couldn't get it working so scheduled a truck roll.

I called back the next day and got someone who knew EXACTLY what they were doing and in a few minutes voila!


----------



## craigf

m_jonis said:


> All I had to do was call up and say my old one "died". The first tech was an idiot and couldn't get it working so scheduled a truck roll.
> 
> I called back the next day and got someone who knew EXACTLY what they were doing and in a few minutes voila!


I had the same issue tonight. I spoke to 2 levels of supervisors. The most senior one said no more activations/pairing over the phone. The used to do it as a courtesy, but no more. They had a software change and no longer have access to screens. A truck roll is required. Very silly considering that the technician will just call the numbers in anyway. I hate Time Warner logic!


----------



## craigf

craigf said:


> I had the same issue tonight. I spoke to 2 levels of supervisors. The most senior one said no more activations/pairing over the phone. The used to do it as a courtesy, but no more. They had a software change and no longer have access to screens. A truck roll is required. Very silly considering that the technician will just call the numbers in anyway. I hate Time Warner logic!


I called in one more time to see if I got a different answer. I did not. According to the agent that I spoke to, their software changed about 2 weeks ago and they no longer have access to enter the information required for activation or pairing. They can only re-hit the cards.


----------



## philbo

For long time TimeWarner Tivo users in SoCal who need a tunning adapter, order here: timewarnercable.com/SoCal/learn/cable/sdv/ordersdv.html 
Cheers,
-phil


----------



## philbo

I am wondering how long it takes for TWC to ship TAs from time of order and also if tuning adapters work with M-cards (i.e., support recording multiple streams, they use Cisco hardware?). I have Tivo XL HDs and Tivo HD (last generation not latest gen)
-phil


----------



## Grumock

philbo said:


> I am wondering how long it takes for TWC to ship TAs from time of order and also if tuning adapters work with M-cards (i.e., support recording multiple streams, they use Cisco hardware?). I have Tivo XL HDs and Tivo HD (last generation not latest gen)
> -phil


Do you know if you have a motorola card in your TIVO? If you do then you will get an Motorola MTR700 tuning adapter. Yes they work with M cards, & no idea on shipping. Did you already check locally if you can pick it up at the local office?


----------



## bananaman

Time Warner Cable NYC just added a new fee for CableCard users. It's been done in a rather arbitrary way. They've invented out of the sky a new $4.00 charge called the "Digital Programming Duplication" fee. It's applied to all but your first CableCard.

This means that you must pay Time Warner $2.50 for your first CableCard, and $6.50 for each CableCard after that. 

For a Series 3, which requires two, that's $9 a month for CableCards :-(. And on top of that those terminal adapters just sit there doing nothing but burning electricity.

For our household, this is the straw that broke the camel's back. I just reduced our Time Warner Cable bill by more than $1,200 a year by cancelling cable TV.

We get good TV antenna reception so there's plenty OTA content to record. A Netflix subscription is just $8 a month. There's Amazon. Hulu Plus is coming. We have VUDU. New alternatives to cable TV are appearing every week.

My wife thinks that's $1,200 saved every year. Me, I think I have a bigger gadget budget!


----------



## cwoody222

I believe here in Buffalo I pay $2.50 per card and then another $1 for the 2nd card for an "additional outlet" fee. So I pay $6 for my Series3.


----------



## dlfl

bananaman said:


> Time Warner Cable NYC just added a new fee for CableCard users. It's been done in a rather arbitrary way. They've invented out of the sky a new $4.00 charge called the "Digital Programming Duplication" fee. It's applied to all but your first CableCard.
> 
> This means that you must pay Time Warner $2.50 for your first CableCard, and $6.50 for each CableCard after that.
> 
> For a Series 3, which requires two, that's $9 a month for CableCards :-(. And on top of that those terminal adapters just sit there doing nothing but burning electricity.
> 
> For our household, this is the straw that broke the camel's back. I just reduced our Time Warner Cable bill by more than $1,200 a year by cancelling cable TV.
> 
> We get good TV antenna reception so there's plenty OTA content to record. A Netflix subscription is just $8 a month. There's Amazon. Hulu Plus is coming. We have VUDU. New alternatives to cable TV are appearing every week.
> 
> My wife thinks that's $1,200 saved every year. Me, I think I have a bigger gadget budget!


:up::up::up: Bravo! That's the positive way to deal with problems, rather than whining about them on a forum! I still have cable but I maintain myself in a continual state of readiness to "cut the cord" just like you did. I hope my TWC doesn't do this extra cable card charge. I have 2 CC's in my TiVo HD (which only needs one m-card but they told me they only had s-cards). If they add that charge I will insist they either remove it or provide me with an m-card -- and if they refuse I will be joining you!


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

In Anaheim CA, TWC is charging $7 for the second cable card. That's a small price to pay in my mind when you figure what the competition is here. U-Verse which I had a bad experience with BEFORE I even officially signed up for the service. And the Dish networks which I tried prior to TWC and had nothing but problems. I'll have one less glass of wine when I go out to dinner once a month to cover the extra 7 bucks TWC wants.


----------



## Fofer

Wow, I am astounded by how LAME LAME LAME this is. Seriously, Time Warner couldn't have done their homework and gotten whatever clearances/allowances they needed FIRST? How stupid.


----------



## cwoody222

Agreed... it astounds me how they thought "hey, let's just do this, legal says it's OK".

Surely at LEAST they realized this is a grey area at best?!

The registered that domain name on 3/21... 6 days after launch. Guess they really didn't think it'd be an issue?!


----------



## mlprice

You wouldn't remember any of the names of people that dealt with your problem would you? I have EXACTLY the same problem in Downtown LA. Too many truck rolls to count since December of 2010. Too many excuses. Any additional info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jwagner010

I am a TWC New York City Customer. Any idea when TWC will offer CableCard self installs in New York City? I want to upgrade my series 3 to a Premier but do not want to deal with a truck roll and taking a day off work (my building doesnt allow workers to enter the building on a weekend) to get the CableCard installed.


----------



## pszypko

Just Purchased a Premier XL. Have TWC Binghanmton, NY and will try to do a self install of the CC. Does anyone know if a TA is also required for the standard package (no Premium channels)?


----------



## cwoody222

pszypko said:


> Just Purchased a Premier XL. Have TWC Binghanmton, NY and will try to do a self install of the CC. Does anyone know if a TA is also required for the standard package (no Premium channels)?


It'll depend on your market's use of SDV channels.

If you're anything like Buffalo and Rochester, a LOT of channels are SDV... almost all of the HD channels. Here in Buffalo even some sub-100 channels are SDV.

I'm going to go out on a limb and say you're probably going to need a TA unless you want to miss a lot of channels you're paying for.

For what it's worth, my TA works pretty well - once it's set up right. I miss less than 1 channel change a month, on average and I have over 100 Season Passes so I record a lot.


----------



## pszypko

Thanks CWoody.

Any tricks to setting up the TA right, or is it hit and miss with an installer from TWC?


----------



## cwoody222

It's pretty much hit and miss if your installer knows what he/she is doing and that the person that they call into knows too.

One hint: I had better luck when I did not use the coax pass thru on the TA and ONLY connected the TA to the TiVo via the USB cable. (so, use a splitter on your coax to go into the TA and the TiVo separately)

The TA boosts the signal a bit on pass-thru and that caused my TiVo some tuning problems.


----------



## dlfl

cwoody222 said:


> ......One hint: I had better luck when I did not use the coax pass thru on the TA and ONLY connected the TA to the TiVo via the USB cable. (so, use a splitter on your coax to go into the TA and the TiVo separately)
> 
> The TA boosts the signal a bit on pass-thru and that caused my TiVo some tuning problems.


I think your case is the exception rather than the norm. I would recommend trying the "normal" configuration (cable passes through TA) first. That way you save the cost of the splitter. And if your signal happens to be a little weak, the 6 dB advantage will help. In any case, don't use the short cable that comes in the TA box -- get TWC to make you a new one.


----------



## pszypko

Thanks to all! Good tips. I assume the splitter should be less than 2Ghz?


----------



## andyw715

I have "broacast" cable, TWC in Wilmington, NC.
I did the channel scan and now see the HD channels available with the package, but I don't see guide data. 

Note: I do get the correct channel call signs in the display, just no guide data

Do I need CCs to get the data?


----------



## cwoody222

andyw715 said:


> Do I need CCs to get the data?


Yes.


----------



## andyw715

andyw715 said:


> I have "broacast" cable, TWC in Wilmington, NC.
> I did the channel scan and now see the HD channels available with the package, but I don't see guide data.
> 
> Note: I do get the correct channel call signs in the display, just no guide data
> 
> Do I need CCs to get the data?


Just an update.

Tech came out with M-Card. Install took all of 15 min, including the call to the mothership.

Works great.

TWC Wilmington, NC truck roll was $17.00
CC monthly fee is $2.83


----------



## snowbunny

The truck rolled (for a $40 fee) to install my TA - I am in Austin which is a heavily SDV area. I got out the Series 3 for the first time in two years (have been using TW's awful DVR) and it fired up, connected to the Internet, etc. The tech arrived late Friday night (my appointment window was 5-8 pm; he was there at 9) and "installed" the TA.

Right.

First, there was no signal. It took me some headscratching to finally pull the crap short cable connecting the TA to the TiVo and one of the coax ground pins was smashed flat. I replaced that one and finally got signal. The tech left *without testing* because TiVo was taking its time rebooting. It's started to reboot for no reason, but not continuously.

Now I am finding that I can't receive channels above channel 21 - which may well be the SDV channels. Has anyone else had a similar problem? I have two CableCards in the TiVo that have been there since the switch to SDV made using TiVo impossible (until the advent of the Tuning Adapter). I have guide information and the cable cards "know" about the channels - but I get a grey screen.

Any clues?


----------



## dlfl

snowbunny,

Your experience is not that unusual. You should file a complaint with the FCC **here**. It's a very easy on-line form, 5 minutes at most. When asked for the company the complaint is against, I would enter "Time Warner" rather than "TiVo", since TWC furnishes the Tuning Adapter and the poor support for it.


----------



## cwoody222

The FCC complaint won't do anything to help him fix his problem.

Snowbunny - you're not getting services you're paying for. Call them. Demand they come out and fix it free of charge. Demand they STAY until the problem is fixed.

The twitter folks at @twcablehelp are excellent. They should be able to tell you exactly what stations are SDV. My bet is not EVERYTHING above 21 is SDV (local channels cannot be SDV legally) so I don't think your problem is PURELY SDV related.

Also, search this thread or the SDV thread for the special SDV 1-800 help line number. Get the CableCard help number from TiVo.com and keep that handy in case your TWC tech needs to call them.

Have you gone thru the Settings screens to test your TA and the Cards to get any info from there?

The problem IS fixable and CAN work. It just make take some persistence to get them to do it correctly.


PS My Series3 takes about 7-10 minutes to reboot fully and go thru "Acquiring Channels". No reason at all a tech can't wait for that.


----------



## SCSIRAID

snowbunny said:


> The truck rolled (for a $40 fee) to install my TA - I am in Austin which is a heavily SDV area. I got out the Series 3 for the first time in two years (have been using TW's awful DVR) and it fired up, connected to the Internet, etc. The tech arrived late Friday night (my appointment window was 5-8 pm; he was there at 9) and "installed" the TA.
> 
> Right.
> 
> First, there was no signal. It took me some headscratching to finally pull the crap short cable connecting the TA to the TiVo and one of the coax ground pins was smashed flat. I replaced that one and finally got signal. The tech left *without testing* because TiVo was taking its time rebooting. It's started to reboot for no reason, but not continuously.
> 
> Now I am finding that I can't receive channels above channel 21 - which may well be the SDV channels. Has anyone else had a similar problem? I have two CableCards in the TiVo that have been there since the switch to SDV made using TiVo impossible (until the advent of the Tuning Adapter). I have guide information and the cable cards "know" about the channels - but I get a grey screen.
> 
> Any clues?


If your cablecards have been inactive for a while, they may need a hit to get authorized. If you go into Diags and check out the cablecard screens do you show CP Auth Recvd? You have to get the cablecards working before the TA will do you any good.


----------



## dlfl

cwoody222 said:


> The FCC complaint won't do anything to help him fix his problem.


No, but it's worth five minutes just for the chance it has of favorably influencing the future.


cwoody222 said:


> Snowbunny - you're not getting services you're paying for. Call them. Demand they come out and fix it free of charge. Demand they STAY until the problem is fixed.


+1 :up: And if for some strange reason they don't bow to your "demands", at least request an account credit for loss of service.


cwoody222 said:


> The twitter folks at @twcablehelp are excellent. They should be able to tell you exactly what stations are SDV. My bet is not EVERYTHING above 21 is SDV (local channels cannot be SDV legally) so I don't think your problem is PURELY SDV related.


This is fascinating if true. Please let us know how well it works snowbunny. It would be ironic that calling the local support number and going through the aggravating menus will not usually work to get this type of information (didn't for me anyway) but a tweet will do it.


cwoody222 said:


> Also, search this thread or the SDV thread for the special SDV 1-800 help line number..........


The TWC National Cable Card Support (NCCS) number is 866.532.2598. Last I checked their policy prefers you have a TWC rep call them rather than calling directly yourself -- but many have called direct. They operate until 10 pm EST and on weekends.


----------



## snowbunny

Yes, the CableCards show as authorized. I called TW last night and got a very friendly representative who "hit" them. I believe they were also re-authorized on the install.

My time is very tight at the moment and I need something that works without having to spend hours on it.


----------



## dlfl

snowbunny said:


> ........I need something that works without having to spend hours on it.


It would be extremely interesting to know what percentage of TiVo/Cable installations fit that requirement. But no one knows, not even TiVo or the Cable Cos, despite the glowing reports they provide the FCC.

It's bad enough, although probably unavoidable, that you have to schedule several hours of time off work for the cable guy, but then when he arrives late and then rushes off...... A very similar thing happened when my CableCARDs and TA were installed and of course I wasn't getting all my SDV channels. Unless you get lucky, I don't think there is any way to avoid spending a lot of time on this.

One thing though: What software version is your TiVo on? If you re-connected after being inactive a long time, it may take several connections and a reboot before you have the latest version, which is 11.0k. If you're still on an older version that might cause some of your problems.


----------



## SCSIRAID

snowbunny said:


> Yes, the CableCards show as authorized. I called TW last night and got a very friendly representative who "hit" them. I believe they were also re-authorized on the install.
> 
> My time is very tight at the moment and I need something that works without having to spend hours on it.


Ok... Obviously you can ignore my other response in the other thread.

If you disconnect the TA and then reboot the S3, can you now receive the low number channels such as the locals in SD?


----------



## snowbunny

I do have version 11k - and have been through several reboots, some of which were not planned! (system simply rebooted itself)

The TiVo is still very slow (I've disconnected it from the TA) and is taking a very long time to connect to the Internet. It takes a very long time in the "preparing...." phase. I've gotten one "error 126" message but only one.


----------



## n64ra

Tech came out with M-Card. Install took over an hour since he didn't know what to do. Had to get backup to come and do it. Second guy knew what to do.

Works great.

TWC Austin, TX truck roll was like $40!
CC monthly fee is $2.50

So I have a question regarding my second TV, where the cable is straight from the wall to the TV. Some of the standard cable channels (0-99) are now digital. Is there a device I can buy to get those channels (don't want to buy a 2nd Tivo or rent a cable box)? Thanks!


----------



## SCSIRAID

n64ra said:


> Tech came out with M-Card. Install took over an hour since he didn't know what to do. Had to get backup to come and do it. Second guy knew what to do.
> 
> Works great.
> 
> TWC Austin, TX truck roll was like $40!
> CC monthly fee is $2.50
> 
> So I have a question regarding my second TV, where the cable is straight from the wall to the TV. Some of the standard cable channels (0-99) are now digital. Is there a device I can buy to get those channels (don't want to buy a 2nd Tivo or rent a cable box)? Thanks!


Assuming the channels are encrypted, No, you would have to use a cablebox or a TiVo or a Cablecard TV or PC Tuner.


----------



## dlfl

snowbunny said:


> I do have version 11k - and have been through several reboots, some of which were not planned! (system simply rebooted itself)
> 
> The TiVo is still very slow (I've disconnected it from the TA) and is taking a very long time to connect to the Internet. It takes a very long time in the "preparing...." phase. I've gotten one "error 126" message but only one.


Taking a long time "preparing" is normal in my experience.



n64ra said:


> Tech came out with M-Card. Install took over an hour since he didn't know what to do. Had to get backup to come and do it. Second guy knew what to do.
> 
> Works great.
> 
> TWC Austin, TX truck roll was like $40!
> CC monthly fee is $2.50
> 
> So I have a question regarding my second TV, where the cable is straight from the wall to the TV. Some of the standard cable channels (0-99) are now digital. Is there a device I can buy to get those channels (don't want to buy a 2nd Tivo or rent a cable box)? Thanks!


Have you tried the second TV? It's not uncommon for the analog 0-99 channels to be on the cable, "simulcast" with the digital versions.


----------



## cwoody222

dlfl said:


> This is fascinating if true. Please let us know how well it works snowbunny. It would be ironic that calling the local support number and going through the aggravating menus will not usually work to get this type of information (didn't for me anyway) but a tweet will do it.


Their twitter account gave me the info for my market.

Their twitter customer service - for better or worse - is much better connected, informed and prepared to directly interact with the public.

Should the phone agents be able to supply this info? Sure. But for now, for whatever reason, they can't... or don't.


----------



## cwoody222

snowbunny said:


> My time is very tight at the moment and I need something that works without having to spend hours on it.


Agreed.

When I moved a year ago and had a new install it took me about 5 hour-long phone calls and 2 installs over a 10 day period. But they gave me some free stuff along the way 

But since then? A call here or there and one truck roll a few weeks ago for an unrelated issued.

It'd be great if they could get it right on the first time every time but they don't. But just stick with it. You won't be upset you did.


----------



## dlfl

cwoody222 said:


> Their twitter account gave me the info for my market.
> 
> Their twitter customer service - for better or worse - is much better connected, informed and prepared to directly interact with the public.
> 
> Should the phone agents be able to supply this info? Sure. But for now, for whatever reason, they can't... or don't.


That's cool. I'm new to twitter so I'm curious how they got that info to you, since it's obviously more than 140 characters. Did they tweet you a link to download that PDF, or what?

I did manage to get local TWC support to read me a list of SDV channels over the phone -- which was a tedious exercise and also involved a long delay while the rep went somewhere to get the information. I wrote the list down and soon discovered it was inaccurate and incomplete. This info is something of interest only to someone using a Tuning Adapter, which is only around 0.5% of their customers, so it's not surprising their reps don't have it handy. Rather it's surprising even their twitter people can furnish it.


----------



## cwoody222

They asked me my email over twitter and emailed me the PDF.


----------



## snowbunny

Still no joy. Twitter folks have made a first response, but no followup. My daughter & I have been watching Comedy Central - she's leaving for university this August - and now can't enjoy our evening ritual because we can't tune the channel.

I do not have another television in the house.

Next available appointment is next Tuesday.

TW officially SUCKS.

I have looked and looked at settings etc and everything seems to be correct.


----------



## cwoody222

Plug the coax directly into your TV. You should get all the analog channels which should be approximately 2-99 which should include an analog, SD version of Comedy Central.

Not great, but better than what you have now.


----------



## snowbunny

cwoody - genius. Why didn't I think of that? It was tough to find the coax input on my Bravia television, but once there, yes, I can see a lot of channels.

Apparently my tuning adapter is not in "two-way" mode. Which means it cannot send the request to change the damned channel. The Twitter route did work to get a specialist to call me but there is still little they can do without a truck roll. I can pick up a different TA and try that, but if that's not the problem, then I've wasted my time.

I'll update when there's been further progress.


----------



## cwoody222

The adapter should only have a two way mode. There's no point in a one way mode with that device.

What is/was your connection setup? Be specific. Describe your cabeling/wiring.


----------



## snowbunny

cwoody222 said:


> The adapter should only have a two way mode. There's no point in a one way mode with that device.
> 
> What is/was your connection setup? Be specific. Describe your cabeling/wiring.


Pretty simple - main coax in to TA, coax out from TA to Tivo's coax in, Tivo's HDMI out to stereo receiver HDMI in, stereo receiver's HDMI out to television's HDMI in. USB connection between TA and Tivo. CableCards installed in TiVo.

Took same coax in as was connected to TA, connected it directly to the television, et voila, more channels.

I was told by TW national support that (before the recabling) my TA was not in two-way mode, whatever that means. I asked them if there was a way that I could force it either into two-way mode, or run diags, and was told no.


----------



## cwoody222

That really doesn't make any sense since the ONLY purpose of the TA is to send a channel request to the head end and then send the signal to the home. That's a two-way communication.

But I guess you're at their mercy to come out to try and fix it.

Did you ever find out which channels are SDV? Are you sure you get NOTHING above channel 21? Your local HD channels CANNOT be SDV (legally) and it's very unlikely EVERY channel above 21 is SDV. So assuming there's at least a few non-SDV channels up there if you're really not getting ANY channels above 21 then the problem isn't the TA.

Looking at their channel lineup, it shows channels 2-22 is their "Basic Service Tier" (or "El Paquetazo Package" which also includes other Spanish channels).

I'm willing to bet the problem is as simple as they don't have your account set up properly on the Cards and their system only has you down for receiving the Basic Service Tier. And that's a problem that can easily be fixed on the phone.

PS The Basic Tier also includes channels 605, 1512 and 1542. Do you get those?


----------



## SCSIRAID

cwoody222 said:


> That really doesn't make any sense since the ONLY purpose of the TA is to send a channel request to the head end and then send the signal to the home. That's a two-way communication.
> 
> But I guess you're at their mercy to come out to try and fix it.
> 
> Did you ever find out which channels are SDV? Are you sure you get NOTHING above channel 21? Your local HD channels CANNOT be SDV (legally) and it's very unlikely EVERY channel above 21 is SDV. So assuming there's at least a few non-SDV channels up there if you're really not getting ANY channels above 21 then the problem isn't the TA.
> 
> Looking at their channel lineup, it shows channels 2-22 is their "Basic Service Tier" (or "El Paquetazo Package" which also includes other Spanish channels).
> 
> I'm willing to bet the problem is as simple as they don't have your account set up properly on the Cards and their system only has you down for receiving the Basic Service Tier. And that's a problem that can easily be fixed on the phone.
> 
> PS The Basic Tier also includes channels 605, 1512 and 1542. Do you get those?


The TA works in 'one-way' mode until it gets its authorization over the cable (kinda like Cablecards getting CP Auth Rcvd). Once it gets its authorization it then has 'permission to speak' on the network and goes into two way mode.


----------



## cwoody222

SCSIRAID said:


> The TA works in 'one-way' mode until it gets its authorization over the cable (kinda like Cablecards getting CP Auth Rcvd). Once it gets its authorization it then has 'permission to speak' on the network and goes into two way mode.


Ah. I stand corrected. Good to know.

But doesn't sound like a truck roll would be necessary to do that. They could do it over the phone, no?


----------



## SCSIRAID

cwoody222 said:


> Ah. I stand corrected. Good to know.
> 
> But doesn't sound like a truck roll would be necessary to do that. They could do it over the phone, no?


Should be easily correctable over the phone. Balance the account or perhaps a staging hit. Couple keystrokes and it would be working. Grummock can fill in the details.


----------



## snowbunny

I did notice the correspondence of the channels I get and don't get, to the basic cable tier, but I can't get channel 22, which is supposed to be included. Also, I get many, many channels if I connect the coax direct to the television, so unless it's ONLY the CableCards that control the "tier" I get, then I'm getting more. I've mentioned the possibility of "basic tier" set up to the phone rep, and implored the Twitter-contacted national rep as to what I could do (or they could do remotely) without a truck roll, to diag the TA. I was told *nothing*. I was told that signal strength, interference, ingress.... could all cause this and since those are physical causes, they cannot be remotely diagnosed. (I actually *understand* the technical jargon. I don't know if this makes it better or worse.)

I can try the higher channels that I'm supposed to get, but cannot do that until later.

This should not be so hard, and if it is, then the installer should be forced to stay until functionality is confirmed. TW should pay for this extra time, because the alternative when this fails is a very pissed-off customer. Unless this *rarely* happens and they are willing to make up for it.


----------



## cwoody222

Another hint: request a time Warner employee (not a contractor) who has experience with TiVo installs.

And the reason you get 2-99 when you plug into the tv is because they're analog and not encrypted.


----------



## JimWall

They need to update the cable card with your billing information so it knows what channels you are allowed to see.
also verify they have to correct host id and if that does not work then also the cable card serial number.
It took many months for TW in southwest Ohio to get their together. Like CC losing authorization every X days. But things have been good for many months now. Last time I had to call the customer service person was new but had a procedure to fix things and they worked. There are many different kinds of hits and they even remotely reboot the tuning adapter.


----------



## wlwest82

I have a series 3 hd tivo and Time Warner basic service (not even cable). So basically I get the local channels, and for some reason, Discovery Channel. Anyways, I have a tv at the back of the house (not connected to a Tivo) that can get HD signal directly off the coax. Fox is channel 4 in my market, and FoxHD is 4-1. This works for the other locals as well. 

So here's the question. When I type in 4-1 on the HD tivo it looks like it's going to accept it, then switches to channel 1 (which would be OnDemand if I had a TWC cable box). However, if I channel down from there, it will go to channel 4 just as it would at the back of the house. So I'm wondering, is the cablecard blocking the HD signal on the Tivo since I don't have digital service? Do I even need the cablecard if I don't have digital service? If I took it out, and re-ran guided setup without it, would I be fine?

Oh, I'm in the Dallas area. Thanks!


----------



## dlfl

wlwest82 said:


> I have a series 3 hd tivo and Time Warner basic service (not even cable). So basically I get the local channels, and for some reason, Discovery Channel. Anyways, I have a tv at the back of the house (not connected to a Tivo) that can get HD signal directly off the coax. Fox is channel 4 in my market, and FoxHD is 4-1. This works for the other locals as well.
> 
> So here's the question. When I type in 4-1 on the HD tivo it looks like it's going to accept it, then switches to channel 1 (which would be OnDemand if I had a TWC cable box). However, if I channel down from there, it will go to channel 4 just as it would at the back of the house. So I'm wondering, is the cablecard blocking the HD signal on the Tivo since I don't have digital service? Do I even need the cablecard if I don't have digital service? If I took it out, and re-ran guided setup without it, would I be fine?
> 
> Oh, I'm in the Dallas area. Thanks!


You don't have digital service but you do have a CableCARD ??? How did that happen? Who provided the card? The card can do nothing useful for you without digital service and proper installation (pairing, etc.). Take the card(s) out and I predict you will get the clear QAM channels (e.g., 4-1). But then TiVo guide data will not be provided for those channels, just the analog ones (assuming they are there, i.e., via analog/digital simulcast).


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> You don't have digital service but you do have a CableCARD ??? How did that happen? Who provided the card? The card can do nothing useful for you without digital service and proper installation (pairing, etc.). Take the card(s) out and I predict you will get the clear QAM channels (e.g., 4-1). But then TiVo guide data will not be provided for those channels, just the analog ones (assuming they are there, i.e., via analog/digital simulcast).


A cablecard even without digital service should provide mapping for HD Locals which will give you guide data for those locals which enables season passes etc. Those locals should appear at the cable co virtual channel number... no dashes.


----------



## pszypko

I have Time Warner Binghamton, NY. Just had the cable card and tuning adapter installed yesterday. Everything worked great until I shut 'er down just after midnight. Today, the picture will freeze and display a message "this channel is not authorized. Contact your cable provider for more information". This happened on ESPN, TLC and TBS. It seems to happen a couple of minutes before the hour. 

If I tune to a different channel, I get the folowing message, " This channel is temporarily unavailable. Press SELECT to try tuning to this channel again. Contact your cable previder for more information."

The locals in HD work fine. The frozen channels will come back without a reboot at about 3 to 5 minutes past the hour. 

Anyone experiece this and was it the cable card or the tuning adapter?

Thanks!


----------



## cwoody222

pszypko said:


> I have Time Warner Binghamton, NY. Just had the cable card and tuning adapter installed yesterday. Everything worked great until I shut 'er down just after midnight. Today, the picture will freeze and display a message "this channel is not authorized. Contact your cable provider for more information". This happened on ESPN, TLC and TBS. It seems to happen a couple of minutes before the hour.
> 
> If I tune to a different channel, I get the folowing message, " This channel is temporarily unavailable. Press SELECT to try tuning to this channel again. Contact your cable previder for more information."
> 
> The locals in HD work fine. The frozen channels will come back without a reboot at about 3 to 5 minutes past the hour.
> 
> Anyone experiece this and was it the cable card or the tuning adapter?
> 
> Thanks!


SDV channels "time out" after X period of time without a channel change to them (which happens every time your TiVo starts to record something).

So if it only happens in the mornings, that's normal. It'll only affect Suggestions.

Just Ch Up and Ch Down to get the channel back.


----------



## wlwest82

dlfl said:


> You don't have digital service but you do have a CableCARD ??? How did that happen? Who provided the card?


I used to have digital service, which is why I got the card. But in 2008 we scaled back our service to save money, and frankly I never thought about it until recently. We're thinking of getting an HDTV soon to actually hook up to the HDTivo, so I was wondering about getting the HD channels. ("Why did you get an HD Tivo without an HDTV??" he heard ringing throughout the land. Well we got the Tivo and the TV for free, so it's hard to complain.)


----------



## dlfl

wlwest82 said:


> I used to have digital service, which is why I got the card. But in 2008 we scaled back our service to save money, and frankly I never thought about it until recently. We're thinking of getting an HDTV soon to actually hook up to the HDTivo, so I was wondering about getting the HD channels. ("Why did you get an HD Tivo without an HDTV??" he heard ringing throughout the land. Well we got the Tivo and the TV for free, so it's hard to complain.)


Your's is a very unusual situation. I've always assumed I would have to surrender my CableCARDs if I dropped digital cable (or dropped cable TV altogether). And I've wondered if they would roll a truck to pick up the cards and tuning adapter or make me take them to the nearest TWC store, which is a 40 minute drive each way. Did they stop the card rental charge on your account?


----------



## pszypko

cwoody222 said:


> SDV channels "time out" after X period of time without a channel change to them (which happens every time your TiVo starts to record something).
> 
> So if it only happens in the mornings, that's normal. It'll only affect Suggestions.
> 
> Just Ch Up and Ch Down to get the channel back.


Thanks!

I've tried this, but still get the error message " This channel is temporarily unavailable. Press SELECT to try tuning to this channel again. Contact your cable previder for more information."

I've narrowed it down to channels in the 800 - 821 range, mostly sports related (Golf, Versus, MSG, YES, ESPN NEWS, ESPN1 and ESPN2). I called tech support and tried an automated hit and that worked for a day. Bruins vs. Canucks are on Versus tonight so I'm starting to panic!


----------



## cwoody222

pszypko said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've tried this, but still get the error message " This channel is temporarily unavailable. Press SELECT to try tuning to this channel again. Contact your cable previder for more information."
> 
> I've narrowed it down to channels in the 800 - 821 range, mostly sports related (Golf, Versus, MSG, YES, ESPN NEWS, ESPN1 and ESPN2). I called tech support and tried an automated hit and that worked for a day. Bruins vs. Canucks are on Versus tonight so I'm starting to panic!


If it's in a certain range I'd suspect that your cards are not properly authorized to receive that programming tier and/or a signal issue.

Just a guess, though.


----------



## cwoody222

wlwest82 said:


> I used to have digital service, which is why I got the card. But in 2008 we scaled back our service to save money, and frankly I never thought about it until recently. We're thinking of getting an HDTV soon to actually hook up to the HDTivo, so I was wondering about getting the HD channels. ("Why did you get an HD Tivo without an HDTV??" he heard ringing throughout the land. Well we got the Tivo and the TV for free, so it's hard to complain.)


Do your local channels appear in your channel guide? If so, what number are they?

Can you tune to them using something like 704 instead of 4-1?


----------



## snowbunny

cwoody222 said:


> Another hint: request a time Warner employee (not a contractor) who has experience with TiVo installs.
> 
> And the reason you get 2-99 when you plug into the tv is because they're analog and not encrypted.


I had THREE employees at my house yesterday. It was almost comical.

They claim they simply rebooted the TiVo and et voila, all the channels were there.

I find this rather improbable given being told that the problem was in the tuning adapter (being one-way) and the fact that both TiVo AND the tuning adapter had been rebooted multiple times.

However, I can now receive all the channels I checked on - will have to do a more thorough check this weekend, but things are vastly improved, including the time it takes to change channels.


----------



## cwoody222

snowbunny said:


> I had THREE employees at my house yesterday. It was almost comical.
> 
> They claim they simply rebooted the TiVo and et voila, all the channels were there.
> 
> I find this rather improbable given being told that the problem was in the tuning adapter (being one-way) and the fact that both TiVo AND the tuning adapter had been rebooted multiple times.
> 
> However, I can now receive all the channels I checked on - will have to do a more thorough check this weekend, but things are vastly improved, including the time it takes to change channels.


My guess is that it was fixed remotely before the techs arrived at your place and they actually did nothing. (not that they knew that)


----------



## dpratt

My trusty series 3 is on it's way out, and I'm looking at this as an excuse to buy a premiere.

I know that the customer support person is going to say that this requires a technician to come out, but all he's going to do is swap the cards, move the TA and call a hotline to get the authorization done. I see no reason at all that I can't do this myself.

I'm in Austin, TX - is there a contact at the local time warner office that I can talk to to do this? I can't imagine that it would take more than a few minutes if everything goes well.


----------



## Fofer

My S3 used two S-Cards so I could use both tuners. (Pretty sure even I put in an M-Card, I'd need two of them in that device.)

The Premiere will need one M-Card so you can use both tuners.


----------



## cwoody222

Correct, the original Series3 required 2 Cards even if they were M-Cards. Depending on the original install, they may be M-Cards (S-Cards were discontinued awhile back)

The Premiere requires 1 M-Card (it only has one slot so it cannot use 2 S-Cards).

So if the original poster has S-Cards in his Series3, he's going to need a truck roll to get an M-Card.


----------



## Fofer

If he has any M-Cards in his Series 3 though, can he use that in his Premiere?


----------



## cwoody222

Fofer said:


> If he has any M-Cards in his Series 3 though, can he use that in his Premiere?


Theoretically, I think so.

But they'd still need to be paired.

To the Original Poster - have you tried to contact TWC support via twitter or the special CableCARD 800 number (both in this thread). They MAY be able to help. But I have a feeling they're going to require a truck roll, unfortunately.


----------



## cwoody222

Is there anywhere on the diag screens to tell the original poster if they're S or M cards? In case he's scared to pop them out or if it's inconvenient to do so?


----------



## wlwest82

dlfl said:


> Did they stop the card rental charge on your account?


TWC? Is that a joke? Cause it's funny. At this point, I look out on the future and reason with myself that I may get digital service again soon (next year, maybe) and paying the rental over that time is going to be less than giving the card back and having them roll a truck to reinstall it.

_Stop the rental charge...What a comedian!_



cwoody222 said:


> Do your local channels appear in your channel guide? If so, what number are they?
> 
> Can you tune to them using something like 704 instead of 4-1?


Hmm, now that's an interesting question. I hadn't thought of that. I'll check tonight.


----------



## wlwest82

wlwest82 said:


> Hmm, now that's an interesting question. I hadn't thought of that. I'll check tonight.


*cwoody222* was correct! I was indeed receiving the HD signals way up in the 400s. Never dawned on me to check. Thanks for the help!


----------



## MicahG

I keep hearing that TWC is moving away from CableCards, but I feel like they've been saying this for a long time. Anyone have any info or insight? I heard one TWC dude say they take the cards and they hook up a box to the tivo, which didn't make much sense to me. I haven't experienced a loss of channels which TWC is saying will happen. Just wondering though...


----------



## cwoody222

MicahG said:


> I keep hearing that TWC is moving away from CableCards, but I feel like they've been saying this for a long time. Anyone have any info or insight? I heard one TWC dude say they take the cards and they hook up a box to the tivo, which didn't make much sense to me. I haven't experienced a loss of channels which TWC is saying will happen. Just wondering though...


Not true.

They'd LIKE to stop offering them but they legally have to support 3rd party devices like TiVo and it wouldn't work with another box.

Your TWC person is either lying or uninformed. Or speaking about a SDV Adapter box which works WITH CCs not in place of them.


----------



## Fofer

The box is's talking about sounds like the SDV adapter for areas that have employed Switched Digital Video... but even still, the TiVo still needs CableCards.


----------



## MicahG

Fofer said:


> The box is's talking about sounds like the SDV adapter for areas that have employed Switched Digital Video... but even still, the TiVo still needs CableCards.


Ok that makes sense. Has anyone in the So Cal area had one of these adapters installed? I think I read they are free, right? It doesn't mess with the CC's config does it? I just don't want to go through that pain again. I don't even know if my area is SDV or not.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Bit of a curve ball here but, would anyone know why I can't get my HBO channels (503-512) or my Encore channels (283-289) on my Series 2's anymore? The box will auto scroll through these channels and lock on whatever the channel is after 289 or 512. For example, I will manually go to 503 and the box will then auto-scroll until it gets to a 600 series number. Same thing when I manually go to 283 - the box will auto scroll to channel 290.


----------



## Teeps

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Bit of a curve ball here but, would anyone know why I can't get my HBO channels (503-512) or my Encore channels (283-289) on my Series 2's anymore? The box will auto scroll through these channels and lock on whatever the channel is after 289 or 512. For example, I will manually go to 503 and the box will then auto-scroll until it gets to a 600 series number. Same thing when I manually go to 283 - the box will auto scroll to channel 290.


Maybe SDV is enabled in your area.


----------



## Teeps

With regard to SDV channels:
If a SDV channel is requested by one "box" on the pipeline...
Would this channel be available to all boxes on the same pipeline?
Or, specifically a TiVo with cable cards, without using a tuning adapter?


----------



## SCSIRAID

Teeps said:


> With regard to SDV channels:
> If a SDV channel is requested by one "box" on the pipeline...
> Would this channel be available to all boxes on the same pipeline?
> Or, specifically a TiVo with cable cards, without using a tuning adapter?


The stream is going to be present on all sets within the service group but the TiVo with cable cards but without TA isnt going to know what QAM to tune to in order to find the program.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Teeps said:


> Maybe SDV is enabled in your area.


But I didn't think SDV effected series 2's. If so, how do I correct this?


----------



## Wait_What

Sounds like it might be a simple lineup issue, did you check your channel list?


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Wait_What said:


> Sounds like it might be a simple lineup issue, did you check your channel list?


Yep, the line up list is accurate. I should have mentioned, we have three series 2's in our home and each is doing the same thing. No problems with the TiVo HD we have.


----------



## abredt

MicahG said:


> Ok that makes sense. Has anyone in the So Cal area had one of these adapters installed? I think I read they are free, right? It doesn't mess with the CC's config does it? I just don't want to go through that pain again. I don't even know if my area is SDV or not.


I'm in the West Valley and my tuning adapter works fine. Lots of SDV channels, especially The Weather Channel. The first one kept rebooting so I had to get another one. It was a while ago, so I don't remember if the TiVo needed setup again.
cb


----------



## SCSIRAID

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Yep, the line up list is accurate. I should have mentioned, we have three series 2's in our home and each is doing the same thing. No problems with the TiVo HD we have.


Does the TiVo HD have Cablecards and a tuning adapter? Are your S2's set up to control a cablebox? Given the channel numbers I would assume yes? If so, your account may need a balancing hit to get them authorized?


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

SCSIRAID said:


> Does the TiVo HD have Cablecards and a tuning adapter? Are your S2's set up to control a cablebox? Given the channel numbers I would assume yes? If so, your account may need a balancing hit to get them authorized?


Thanks for the troubleshooting efforts - I appreciate it. Yes, the S2's control a cable box via IR and yes, the HD has Cablecards and a tuning adapter.

How does one execute a balancing hit?

Again, thanks for your time.


----------



## dlfl

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> .......How does one execute a balancing hit?......


Call TWC service and ask the rep to go to the Customer Balancing Screen (Screen 07) and hit the Enter key. If the rep won't or can't do it, hang up, wait a few minutes and call back again (getting a different rep).


----------



## Teeps

SCSIRAID said:


> The stream is going to be present on all sets within the service group but the TiVo with cable cards but without TA isnt going to know what QAM to tune to in order to find the program.


So is the QAM frequency selection random or rolling?

The reason I ask is, TimeWarner sent me out a tuning adapter late last year, November if I recall.

I have yet to experience SDV, here in Torrance.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Teeps said:


> So is the QAM frequency selection random or rolling?
> 
> The reason I ask is, TimeWarner sent me out a tuning adapter late last year, November if I recall.
> 
> I have yet to experience SDV, here in Torrance.


It is based on current service group load. The group has a set of frequencies allocated for SDV usage. When a channel is selected, the STB or TA will request the program to be supplied and the SDV server will allocate it to an open slot on one of the allocated QAM's and then tell the STB/TA where to go get it.

If you dont have SDV, why did they send you a tuning adapter? Do you have it plugged into the TiVo?


----------



## Teeps

SCSIRAID said:


> It is based on current service group load. The group has a set of frequencies allocated for SDV usage. When a channel is selected, the STB or TA will request the program to be supplied and the SDV server will allocate it to an open slot on one of the allocated QAM's and then tell the STB/TA where to go get it.


Makes sense.



SCSIRAID said:


> If you dont have SDV, why did they send you a tuning adapter? Do you have it plugged into the TiVo?


TimeWarner sent notices out about a year ago announcing that SDV was eminent... Fast forward to the end of 2010 and a tuning adapter shows up.
I had ordered it on TW's web site at the start of 2010.
That's why I have the adapter.

No, I do not have the T/A installed... yet. I figured if it's not broken, I'm not going to fix it.


----------



## cwoody222

Teeps said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> TimeWarner sent notices out about a year ago announcing that SDV was eminent... Fast forward to the end of 2010 and a tuning adapter shows up.
> I had ordered it on TW's web site at the start of 2010.
> That's why I have the adapter.
> 
> No, I do not have the T/A installed... yet. I figured if it's not broken, I'm not going to fix it.


Looks like lots of other So Cal locations use lots of SDV. Maybe Torrance lucked out and hasn't switched over yet. But you may eventually.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/socal/learn/cable/sdv/


----------



## Teeps

cwoody222 said:


> Looks like lots of other So Cal locations use lots of SDV. Maybe Torrance lucked out and hasn't switched over yet. But you may eventually.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/socal/learn/cable/sdv/


Looks like areas north/north-west of Down Town L.A. according to the list.
Even so, I did not see Speed TV or any other stations I watch on that 2009/2010 list.

Well, "when" it happens I have the technology in hand, providing there are no other problems.


----------



## cwoody222

Here's a new one. Last night I was recording Teen Wolf on MTVHD from 10-11pm and recording/watching Nurse Jackie & United States of Tara on SHOHD from 10-11pm also.

Teen Wolf recorded fine, as did Nurse Jackie. But Tara didn't. No signal. Playing around, waiting until 11pm, I could see that that tuner wouldn't get ANY channel! Then, after Teen Wolf ended I tried that tuner and it couldn't tune anything either!

I did a soft reboot of the TiVo and that brought back some analog and digital cable channels. But no HD and no SHO. But I set Tara to record a rerun at 11:30pm anyway and went to bed.

Lo and behold this morning that Tara DID record on SHOHD at 11:30pm. And now I can see a few more HD channels (just about half a dozen including ESPN, HBO, SHO - but just the main HBO and SHO, none of the secondary ones). I've lost all my other stations in the 700+ range.

I tried a reboot of the SDV Adapter and a cold reboot of the TiVo this morning. That seemed to get everything back. Really weird that it would just stop working right after 2 recordings.


----------



## Teeps

Teeps said:


> Looks like areas north/north-west of Down Town L.A. according to the list.
> Even so, I did not see Speed TV or any other stations I watch on that 2009/2010 list.
> 
> Well, "when" it happens I have the technology in hand, providing there are no other problems.


It's here........
Yesterday I went to watch the new Covert Affairs, which I saw recording the day before.
No joy.
The recording was not on the now playing list. On "to do list" TiVo said the program did not record, because it did not have a signal.

Installed the Tuning Adapter about 30 minutes ago (5pm pst) still waiting for Speed (468) Channel to show...


----------



## Greywacke99

Teeps said:


> It's here........
> Yesterday I went to watch the new Covert Affairs, which I saw recording the day before.
> No joy.
> The recording was not on the now playing list. On "to do list" TiVo said the program did not record, because it did not have a signal.
> 
> Installed the Tuning Adapter about 30 minutes ago (5pm pst) still waiting for Speed (468) Channel to show...


Similar story down here in Fountain Valley with my S3. Got original SDV letter back in Nov, ordered TA, got TA, but didn't need to install b/c SDV rollout was delayed.

Got second SDV letter in mid-May ("coming soon, for real this time"), and last night recordings and channels begin to fail. Installed TA (Cisco STA1520), called TWC and reauthorized channels/box, per instructions. Getting steady blinking green light on TA for 15 min since power up. Will check on status in morning and report. Hoping for the best in this brave new world....


----------



## Teeps

Greywacke99 said:


> Similar story down here in Fountain Valley with my S3. Got original SDV letter back in Nov, ordered TA, got TA, but didn't need to install b/c SDV rollout was delayed.
> 
> Got second SDV letter in mid-May ("coming soon, for real this time"), and last night recordings and channels begin to fail. Installed TA (Cisco STA1520), called TWC and reauthorized channels/box, per instructions. Getting steady blinking green light on TA for 15 min since power up. Will check on status in morning and report. Hoping for the best in this brave new world....


I hope your's goes better than mine.
2 hours after reauthorization, blinking light; NO JOY...

Last night I call TW to have them "hit" the box again. Pretty much exactly what you are seeing, blinking green light. (This morning 23Jun and, it's still blinking.)

Call TW again (22 Jun), they schedule a truck roll for Saturday.

I'm going to check if the TW office here in Torrance has an adapter. If so, try swapping that out today.


----------



## cwoody222

Teeps said:


> I hope your's goes better than mine.
> 2 hours after reauthorization, blinking light; NO JOY...
> 
> Last night I call TW to have them "hit" the box again. Pretty much exactly what you are seeing, blinking green light. (This morning 23Jun and, it's still blinking.)
> 
> Call TW again (22 Jun), they schedule a truck roll for Saturday.
> 
> I'm going to check if the TW office here in Torrance has an adapter. If so, try swapping that out today.


I've gone thru the replacement box and a truck roll. That's rarely the cause... it's usually something they can 100% fix over the phone but they're not trained how to.

PS Have you tried calling TW's CableCARD support or tried their @TWCableHelp twitter account?

Good luck!


----------



## Teeps

cwoody222 said:


> I've gone thru the replacement box and a truck roll. That's rarely the cause... it's usually something they can 100% fix over the phone but they're not trained how to.
> 
> PS Have you tried calling TW's CableCARD support or tried their @TWCableHelp twitter account?
> 
> Good luck!


Good news:
TW Torrance had tuning adapters and cheerfully swapped it out.
Reauthorized the "boxes" and within 5 minutes Speed TV was back on the screen.
However, the green indicator on the front, of the adapter, is still flashing. 
Long as it works I'm happy. 
A spot of black electrical tape will take care of the flashing, if it comes to that.


----------



## Greywacke99

Teeps said:


> Good news:
> TW Torrance had tuning adapters and cheerfully swapped it out.
> Reauthorized the "boxes" and within 5 minutes Speed TV was back on the screen.
> However, the green indicator on the front, of the adapter, is still flashing.
> Long as it works I'm happy.
> A spot of black electrical tape will take care of the flashing, if it comes to that.


My SDV channels weren't coming in this morning, the HD ones had a bizarre test pattern showing on them, while the SD ones were just a blank screen. Luckily, I don't record/watch much programming on the SDV ones.

I'll try one more "box" reauth tonight before calling TWC and/or attempting a TA swap on Friday.

Please post an update indicating if you new box has remained stable and that you are getting all your SDV channels. Thanks!


----------



## Greywacke99

Ok, after another call to reauthorize "box"', turning TA off and back on using power button, and disconnecting/reconnectng USB cable, I got a steady green light on the front of the Cisco TA and my SDV channels are now coming in!

Hoping for stability now....


----------



## Teeps

About 4 hours after I last posted Speed TV was listed as not available at this time call the cable co.
The green indicator, on the T/A, was still blinking.
Later on that night I noticed TiVo was recording "Speed Makers" on Speed. Pressed the play button and yep, Speed was recording.
The green indicator continued to blink.
This morning the green indicator was steady on.

So it would appear that it takes many hours for this T/A to get fully initialized.


----------



## Chazz8

Just wanted to share a good story (not great) experience here in Syracuse NY with Time Warner. Got my first HD tv (Panasonic p46st30), and quickly added a refurb Premire XL. Scheduled my install CC install for Mon and TiVo came before that on Fri. The nice man arrives on time and comes in, takes a look and says "I wish I knew you wanted to install a CC in a TiVo, because I don't have a TA in the van." I calmly inform him that I was very specific about the TiVo when I made the appt, and played nice because it looked like he was thinking about how to fix it (and he seems to have some experience). The solution was that he will make sure somebody comes back next day with TA. Next day I get another experienced tech plus trainee and a TA. The install was not easy, but after a second TA (the last one available from warehouse ... Really?) and three more calls to try to get that little green led to stop blinking and go solid. Then nothing but TiVo HD bliss. We even had a short power outage, and everything powered up and was working fine when I checked. Time Warner CC was the cheapest way to get lots of HD channels, just $3/month extra. Love the dual tuner and almost sorry that I ruined SD signal forever for myself.


----------



## Snacko

I got my Tivo Premier 45hr about a month ago and it worked fine with the card and Tuning Adapter until last Thursday 6/17/2011. Some switched digital channels stopped working. My Time Warner cable guy has been here 3 times and is still here as I speak, talking to their Cable Card Hotline.

My Tivo loses some SD channels. We have replaced the card, and 2 tuning adapters. We have rebooted the Tivo and TA many times. We unplug the Tivo Wireless, and TA USB, reboot both devices, then plug in the wireless adapter and then the TA usb. (I read here that this is the sequence recommended.) It does not fix it.

The guy on the Time Warner Cable Card Hotline just told us that there was a bug in the last Tivo Software Update that loses SD channels as we described. Does anybody know about this???? Where can you find the actual date of the last software update?


----------



## randywalters

Teeps said:


> I hope your's goes better than mine.
> 2 hours after reauthorization, blinking light; NO JOY...
> 
> Last night I call TW to have them "hit" the box again. Pretty much exactly what you are seeing, blinking green light. (This morning 23Jun and, it's still blinking.) Call TW again (22 Jun), they schedule a truck roll for Saturday.


SDV struck El Segundo the same morning as Torrance and Hawthorne (we're on the same local Torrance/Gardena/Hawthorne/El Segundo network). I installed my TA about a month ago since it looked like SDV was finally going to be activated soon (and two years of SDV warning letters) in the hopes that things would go seemlessly once SDV came online, but it still all went sideways on 6/22. I came home for lunch that day and saw that my TA was blinking for the first time since i connected it last month, and my Tivo S3 would not tune so many channels, and the more i tried the more channels seemed to be dropping.

Then after work, my Tivo wouldn't tune to _any_ cable channels at all (not even 3, 5, 405, 468, nothing) so i first called and selected their automated re-authorization but that didn't get it working. So i called to speak to a CSR and the guy was knowledgeable and sent a few signals to it, but it still wouldn't work so he scheduled a Saturday truck roll. I rebooted the TA a few times but still nuthin. I gave up and went out for dinner.

But after dinner a few hours later i noticed the LED was now solid, and i was now able to tune to all my previous and new channels and so far the TA has been working fine and my Tivo hasn't missed any recordings (i'm mostly concerned about Speed Channel and Versus - i don't want to miss any races in the various series that i'm following). I think they were having a problem at the head-end which got rectified later that evening. I canceled my truck roll this morning.

But i don't trust it yet. A few times during testing it was unable to tune a channel i'd just selected and i had to try it again then it worked. So for the time being, i'm going to also set my SA8300HD (sits next to my Tivo) for my racing as a backup. I'm also thinking about trading my trusty 5-year-old 8300HD for that fancy new 500GB/70hrs HD Whole House DVR that they're advertising heavily on TV here (although my local TWC office doesn't know anything about it).

Edit - i just went into the other room (where i had been watching Sprint Cup Practice from Sear Point) and my friggin TV has a black screen and a Tivo message that the channel is unavailable and to press Select to tune the channel. Pressed SELECT and the channel re-appears, but my buffer is gone so i can't rewind. I hope this doesn't happen when it's recording a program while i'm away from the house.


----------



## djwilso

randywalters said:


> Edit - i just went into the other room (where i had been watching Sprint Cup Practice from Sear Point) and my friggin TV has a black screen and a Tivo message that the channel is unavailable and to press Select to tune the channel. Pressed SELECT and the channel re-appears, but my buffer is gone so i can't rewind. I hope this doesn't happen when it's recording a program while i'm away from the house.


This won't happen if the TiVo is recording. When it's not recording, it will time out and display a message on the screen telling you to press Select or else it will release its lease on that SDV channel and it will go black.

This is done because there are only so many leases available for an SDV channel, and someone else might not be able to tune it if all the leases are in use, which could happen if enough people just tuned to the channel and left it there for a long time.


----------



## Teeps

randywalters said:


> (i'm mostly concerned about Speed Channel and Versus - i don't want to miss any races in the various series that i'm following). I think they were having a problem at the head-end which got rectified later that evening. I canceled my truck roll this morning.


*Me too! *

Canceling the truck roll might have been a mistake, but good to hear that your setup is working.

The story here continues... Same issues, one hour speed is there and versus is not, then visa versa.
However, TiVo did manage to get the Tour de France preview and F1 qualifying recorded, since my T/A ordeal started.

Had truck roll scheduled for Saturday 3-5pm. 
Got a call from T/W about 5:30 saying they were running behind. 
At 6:30pm they called back, apologizing all up and down for my troubles.

The T/W agent that called the second time told me that it was all on their end, that it was not a TiVo problem. And, that they could not fulfill truck roll because the Technician in the field ran out of hardware solutions on the truck. Evidently due to, the unexpected, high volume of SDV problems with TiVo S3 customers.

I did learn that the blinking light on the T/A means it's not active (or communicating correctly.) The agent, also, hinted that T/W might be able to resolve this issue in house and that a truck roll may not be needed.

Another truck roll scheduled for Tuesday 28Jun2011, we'll see how that goes.
Hope it's not needed.


----------



## dlfl

Regarding STA1520 Tuning Adapter blink codes, see:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7627392#post7627392

And if you power cycle the TA and it blinks for a short time then the light goes off permanently, hit the reset button on the front of the TA. Also disconnect the USB connector when power cycling the TA and don't re-connect until the TA has achieved solid green light status OR is blinking six-blinks-pause. At that point, if you still aren't getting all channels, it may be necessary to reboot the TiVo to force the "Acquiring Channels" function.


----------



## rsro

Im located in Orange, Ca and several channels are showing "To be announced" in the guide. channels 475 - 500. Is anyone else in the area having the same problem?


----------



## kochsr

my wife and i both talked to the RDU phone operator about multistream vs. singlestream cards, and she had no idea what they had. i'm just going to assume they use multistream cards here in RDU. strangely enough, my (non-technical) wife has been through multiple tivo cable company installs, and is pretty well versed in it!


----------



## notting

kochsr said:


> my wife and i both talked to the RDU phone operator about multistream vs. singlestream cards, and she had no idea what they had. i'm just going to assume they use multistream cards here in RDU. strangely enough, my (non-technical) wife has been through multiple tivo cable company installs, and is pretty well versed in it!


They certainly used multistream cards when I had my install done a couple of years back. I'd assume they haven't switched policy, although who knows what they'll send the tech out with.


----------



## 188

Here's an issue I wasn't aware of, and if covered before, I apologize, but this thread is so large its hard to search.

I just replaced my cable box with a Premiere and a Motorola M-Card. I called to check my bill with Time Warner Maine and the rep said the charge is $8.50 per month. I said that I had previously been charged $1.75 or $2.50 and he said that was only because I also had a Time Warner DVR. He said the if the M card is the "first" box, the monthly charge is $8.50. 

Has anyone ever heard of anything like this?

It looks like I could buy an M-Card for about $20. Does that sound right?


----------



## kochsr

Well, the install went OK from the multistream perspective. just put it in, read the numbers and got it authorized. not sure about what i'm supposed to be getting in HD though for my RDU cablecard. I get all of the local stations in HD (all in the low 1000s) but no espn hd, etc. i wonder if this is a plan issue or an SDV issue. between the cost of the tivo and the cablecard, kind of makes me just want to use the terrible dvr so i can get some content!


----------



## Teeps

kochsr said:


> not sure about what i'm supposed to be getting in HD though for my RDU cablecard.


Did you try rerunning guided setup, or channel scan?

Did you ever see a blue screen with graphic "please wait acquiring channel information?"

Try this link: http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/tivo-tuning-adapter-wizard/

Also, it can be helpful at times if you include your city and state in your sig.


----------



## Teeps

Teeps said:


> *Me too! *
> 
> Another truck roll scheduled for Tuesday 28Jun2011, we'll see how that goes.
> Hope it's not needed.


Tuesday's truck roll conclusion: need new service drop from the utility pole.
Thursday's truch roll conclusion: new drop installed. Tech found questionable splice near the pole termination, and rodent chewed cable.

After connecting the new drop; all channels appeared to be working with reasonable dwell time after selecting a channel. (about 7pm pst.)

At 11pm pst Seed channel not working. 5:30am pst checked channels before work. Speed & Versus both not working.

Another service call to be scheduled next week.


----------



## cwoody222

Will a TiVo Series2 get updated guide data over a Time Warner digital phone line?


----------



## Teeps

cwoody222 said:


> Will a TiVo Series2 get updated guide data over a Time Warner digital phone line?


How does your TiVo "phone home"?
If over an "old school" modem then probably not.


----------



## SCSIRAID

cwoody222 said:


> Will a TiVo Series2 get updated guide data over a Time Warner digital phone line?


I have made successful modem connections over TWC Digital phone from a computer so you have a chance of success with TiVo.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Chuckboozer said:


> Quick question....recently dumped Time Warner digital package along with their DVR's. Kept the high speed internet only and am able to access the analog channels and unencrypted QAM channels.
> 
> Would love to be able to see the guide information on the QAM local channels in order to record shows in HD......
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Will TW lease a CableCard to me since I no longer subscribe to digital TV service?
> 2. IF so, with a CableCard installed, will I be able to access the guide information on the clear QAM local channels?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info....


1) Depends on your TWC Division. Suggest you add your location to your profile so we will know where you are located.

2) Yes.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Chuckboozer said:


> PS - won't TW find it odd that I want a cablecard when I don't subscribe to digital service any longer?


They probably will... but nothing ventured, nothing gained. I believe a Tuning Adapter will also do what you want and would be much easier to deal with.


----------



## cwoody222

SCSIRAID said:


> They probably will... but nothing ventured, nothing gained. I believe a Tuning Adapter will also do what you want and would be much easier to deal with.


A tuning adapter will not give him guide data.

And the local channels will not be SDV anyway. They're not allowed to be.


----------



## SCSIRAID

cwoody222 said:


> A tuning adapter will not give him guide data.
> 
> And the local channels will not be SDV anyway. They're not allowed to be.


The TA will supply a Channel Map to replace the one provided by the Cablecard (which in this case isnt present) which 'should' provide the linkage required to get the guide data to work. It doesnt matter that no SDV is in play.


----------



## cwoody222

What about when the frequency of the QAM channel changes (mine does frequently). Would the TA keep up?


----------



## SCSIRAID

cwoody222 said:


> What about when the frequency of the QAM channel changes (mine does frequently). Would the TA keep up?


Yup... It has the 'current' channel map which would be updated in real time.


----------



## dlfl

Chuckboozer said:


> Thanks for the very informative posts.....
> 
> So....when I make the call to TW, shall I request a Cablecard or Tuning Adapter?


Well TA's are usually free. I'm curious to see if this works the way SCSIRAID predicts, and also to hear what reaction you get from TWC when you ask for either a TA or a CC when you don't subscribe to digital service.


----------



## cwoody222

SCSIRAID said:


> The TA will supply a Channel Map to replace the one provided by the Cablecard (which in this case isnt present) which 'should' provide the linkage required to get the guide data to work. It doesnt matter that no SDV is in play.


Interesting... I just noticed on my channel lineup on my area's TW website it has two versions of the "Basic" lineup listed. One with locals in HD and one without.

The one with has a note that says a QAM tuner and SDV adapter is required. So I guess at least here they officially support giving you an SDV adapter even with just Basic service.

Also, lately I've noticed more and more channels have NOT been "timing out" when I wake up in the morning meaning they're not SDV like they used to be. I have a list of local SDV channels that TW gave me a year ago and some of those seem to NOT be SDV any more. Most all of my HD channels were SDV last year which doesn't seem to be the case now. I wonder if they've scaled back in areas that were heavy SDV last year?


----------



## kochsr

Filled out the form to get the sdv adapter. How long do they take to ship it?


----------



## lrhorer

cwoody222 said:


> Interesting... I just noticed on my channel lineup on my area's TW website it has two versions of the "Basic" lineup listed. One with locals in HD and one without.
> 
> The one with has a note that says a QAM tuner and SDV adapter is required. So I guess at least here they officially support giving you an SDV adapter even with just Basic service.


Hmm. That's odd. Most of the OTA channels constitue the majority of high penetration programming - that which is not likely ot be missing on any node. If anything at all is linear, one would expect it to be the locals.


----------



## cwoody222

lrhorer said:


> Hmm. That's odd. Most of the OTA channels constitue the majority of high penetration programming - that which is not likely ot be missing on any node. If anything at all is linear, one would expect it to be the locals.


Local OTA aren't SDV. They're legally not allowed to be. But the SDV adapter will provide the correct channel assignment to the TiVo so it can tune it and provide guide data. (previous poster taught me that!)


----------



## SCSIRAID

cwoody222 said:


> Local OTA aren't SDV. They're legally not allowed to be. But the SDV adapter will provide the correct channel assignment to the TiVo so it can tune it and provide guide data. (previous poster taught me that!)


you might add... 'without a cablecard'.....


----------



## randywalters

djwilso said:


> This won't happen if the TiVo is recording. When it's not recording, it will time out and display a message on the screen telling you to press Select or else it will release its lease on that SDV channel and it will go black.
> 
> This is done because there are only so many leases available for an SDV channel, and someone else might not be able to tune it if all the leases are in use, which could happen if enough people just tuned to the channel and left it there for a long time.


Well a month later and i've been having the same problem almost every day or evening - when i change to an SDV channel i keep getting a black screen with the message "This channel is temporarily unavailable. Press SELECT to try tuning to this channel again....." on dozens of channels on TWC's SDV channels list, but when i press SELECT it still won't tune to any of them. Then five minutes later i try again and now i can tune to most of them (but not all). The LED on my Tuning Adapter is solid green the whole time. While all this is going on, i am able to tune to these channels just fine on my 8300HD sitting right next to my Tivo S3. Tivo has only missed one scheduled recording in the past month, and one other time it missed the first several minutes of a race but then started recording after a few laps.

I've called TWC several times and they can't explain or figure out why this is happening, so i'm now thinking that my problem may be caused because i'm running a pair of 4-year-old TWC one-way S-Cards, and i've requested that they come and swap in a pair of newer two-way M-Cards instead and see if that fixes my inability to tune to these channels - this is scheduled for tomorrow evening.

Another issue me and a few nearby neighbors are having on our 8300HDs since SDV was activated a month ago - when we tune to an HD channel we get a graphic on the screen saying this channel is temporarily unavailable, and to press A to try again (which still doesn't tune the channel). This doesn't happen nearly as often as it does on my Tivo S3 though, and only seems to happen in the evening and night time. It's as if they don't even have enough bandwidth for their own equipment now that they've added those two dozen new HD channels.


----------



## SCSIRAID

randywalters said:


> Well a month later and i've been having the same problem almost every day or evening - when i change to an SDV channel i keep getting a black screen with the message "This channel is temporarily unavailable. Press SELECT to try tuning to this channel again....." on dozens of channels on TWC's SDV channels list, but when i press SELECT it still won't tune to any of them. Then five minutes later i try again and now i can tune to most of them (but not all). The LED on my Tuning Adapter is solid green the whole time. While all this is going on, i am able to tune to these channels just fine on my 8300HD sitting right next to my Tivo S3. Tivo has only missed one scheduled recording in the past month, and one other time it missed the first several minutes of a race but then started recording after a few laps.
> 
> I've called TWC several times and they can't explain or figure out why this is happening, so i'm now thinking that my problem may be caused because i'm running a pair of 4-year-old TWC one-way S-Cards, and i've requested that they come and swap in a pair of newer two-way M-Cards instead and see if that fixes my inability to tune to these channels - this is scheduled for tomorrow evening.
> 
> Another issue me and a few nearby neighbors are having on our 8300HDs since SDV was activated a month ago - when we tune to an HD channel we get a graphic on the screen saying this channel is temporarily unavailable, and to press A to try again (which still doesn't tune the channel). This doesn't happen nearly as often as it does on my Tivo S3 though, and only seems to happen in the evening and night time. It's as if they don't even have enough bandwidth for their own equipment now that they've added those two dozen new HD channels.


I dont believe the M-Cards will make any difference. The 'unavailable' issue is coming from the TA being unable to secure a tuning resolution. Have you looked at signal strengths (specifically the RDC and FDC) in the TA Diags?


----------



## randywalters

SCSIRAID said:


> I dont believe the M-Cards will make any difference. The 'unavailable' issue is coming from the TA being unable to secure a tuning resolution. Have you looked at signal strengths (specifically the RDC and FDC) in the TA Diags?


Yes, and i think it was one of your previous posts that i found from searching around that helped me look at this, and i was within spec:

‎on 6/‎26/‎11 when i was having problems tuning to channels: 
App(s) SARA version v1.61.26.1 
FDC: 2 dBmV 
RDC: 36 dBmV

Right now on 7/26/11 and i'm currently able to tune all of my channels:
Tuner: 2dBmV
FDC: 3 dBmV 
RDC: 44 dBmV


----------



## SCSIRAID

randywalters said:


> Yes, and i think it was one of your previous posts that i found from searching around that helped me look at this, and i was within spec:
> 
> ‎on 6/‎26/‎11 when i was having problems tuning to channels:
> App(s) SARA version v1.61.26.1
> FDC: 2 dBmV
> RDC: 36 dBmV
> 
> Right now on 7/26/11 and i'm currently able to tune all of my channels:
> Tuner: 2dBmV
> FDC: 3 dBmV
> RDC: 44 dBmV


Those numbers look great... Are you splitting the cable prior to the TiVo/TA to feed the two or using the TA Passthru to feed the TiVo?


----------



## randywalters

SCSIRAID said:


> Those numbers look great... Are you splitting the cable prior to the TiVo/TA to feed the two or using the TA Passthru to feed the TiVo?


I have a 3-way 2400MHz TWC splitter feeding (1.) my 8300HD, (2.) a 20 foot run to a bedroom TV, and (3.) passing through the Cisco TA which then feeds the Tivo. I've also temporarily eliminated the splitter and 8300HD and ran the cable straight from the wall to the TA pass through to the Tivo but i get the same problem.

I had previously found a few posts where only the RF input on the TA was used (instead of passing through) but i haven't tried this method. From what i gather doing it this way won't make it perform any better.

I'm also skeptical about the newer M Cards being any better, but the CSR (a real live American who actually sounded knowledgeable about Tivo and CableCards) indicated that their newer M Cards might play nicer with their new SDV network than my old S Cards are and recommended a truck roll to check my setup and signal. At first i declined, but they don't charge to come out and can come after i get home from work, and i'm hoping he can check my for problems with my TA or maybe replace it so i requested a visit. Maybe the tech knows some tricks to get all this stuff working better.


----------



## SCSIRAID

randywalters said:


> I have a 3-way 2400MHz TWC splitter feeding (1.) my 8300HD, (2.) a 20 foot run to a bedroom TV, and (3.) passing through the Cisco TA which then feeds the Tivo. I've also temporarily eliminated the splitter and 8300HD and ran the cable straight from the wall to the TA pass through to the Tivo but i get the same problem.
> 
> I had previously found a few posts where only the RF input on the TA was used (instead of passing through) but i haven't tried this method. From what i gather doing it this way won't make it perform any better.
> 
> I'm also skeptical about the newer M Cards being any better, but the CSR (a real live American who actually sounded knowledgeable about Tivo and CableCards) indicated that their newer M Cards might play nicer with their new SDV network than my old S Cards are and recommended a truck roll to check my setup and signal. At first i declined, but they don't charge to come out and can come after i get home from work, and i'm hoping he can check my for problems with my TA or maybe replace it so i requested a visit. Maybe the tech knows some tricks to get all this stuff working better.


A typical 3 way splitter has two outputs that are -7db and one that is -3.5db. Does yours indicate which output is which on yours and if so what is attached to the -3.5? Your levels may be a touch high but I seriously doubt they are high enough to be a problem except perhaps for a little pixelation. You could try to change the 3 way to a 4 way and drive the TiVo directly from the splitter with the extra tap to drop its signal level a little bit... The TA has gain on its RF output which you dont really need.

There are also balanced 3 ways will all outputs at the same level but you dont see those very often.


----------



## randywalters

SCSIRAID said:


> A typical 3 way splitter has two outputs that are -7db and one that is -3.5db. Does yours indicate which output is which on yours and if so what is attached to the -3.5? Your levels may be a touch high but I seriously doubt they are high enough to be a problem except perhaps for a little pixelation.


The TA was on the 3.5 output. I moved it to one of the 7db outputs and now my Tuner is -2 dBmV, FDC is 0 dBmV, and RCD is 44 dBmV. I am now able to tune to virtually all the problematic channels without issue, and the few that say are temporarily available can now be tuned by pressing SELECT, which has never worked before. And a few times pressing SELECT didn't work so i did channel up/channel down and the channel then tuned in ok. I've been changing channels for the past half hour and now channel tuning 95% reliable, where it was about 50% reliable in the past weeks.

HOWEVER, a few hours before reading your reply and moving the TA's feed from the 3.5 output to the 7, i'd gotten an automated call from TWC saying they found and corrected a Network Issue and my services should now be restored, and asked if i wanted to cancel tomorrow's truck roll (i declined).

So now i don't know if my newly improved situation is because of moving from 3.5 to 7, or if it was already fixed at TWC's head end and moving the splitter feeds had nothing to do with it. Ummph.



> You could try to change the 3 way to a 4 way and drive the TiVo directly from the splitter with the extra tap to drop its signal level a little bit... The TA has gain on its RF output which you dont really need.


I do have a few Monoprice 4-way 2400MHz splitters, but none of the outputs are labeled.

It's getting too late now but tomorrow morning i might swap in a 4-way and connect the Tivo and TA directly to the splitter instead of using the TA's pass through.


----------



## INARUSH

Hello. Just wondering if anyone has experienced the following or has any recommendations. Looking for any help I can get.

Just came back to Tivo with a Series3 and Time Warner. Picked up the new Tuning Adapter and Cablecard. Installed (long process!). I have everything working except for a few channels. The only one I care about that is not working is the Travel Channel HD (or non HD for that matter). I get "this channel is not authorized".

Service is in Charlotte, NC.

Most of the other HD channels work just fine. I believe I am getting all of the ones I am paying for. Is this a Time Warner issue with not authorizing the card for this channel? Or, is this a Tuning Adapter issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mmcgown

I'm no expert, but I think this is TWC not fully authorizing your channels.


----------



## Fofer

I called to try and add the Choice Tier. That didn't work out so well, no new channels were appearing, so I called again. What followed was nightmare of epic proportions as TWC had to send technicians out to my house, about 5 times over the course of three weeks... as they ran new cabling to my house, swapped my CableCard (three times,) ran new cabling again. Of course along the way... I lost authorization to _all my non-local cable channels_. Basically had no TV for the better part of a month. So they came back again and this time had me uninstall my TiVo (!) so they could take it to another neighborhood "node," hook it up to a pole there and try to get my channels authorized again. Every tech giving a different excuse from the next, all of them clueless and nobody knowing how to get my *&^%%$ channels back.

At one point they actually blamed the summer heat; that it must have been affecting the cabling and weakened it to the point where channel authorizations wouldn't go through. That if we tried later in the night when it cooled down, it'd probably go through. 

In the end, of course, _as I'd insisted it would be from minute #1_, it turned out to be an authorization issue with my account in their system. A kind woman named Karla, higher up in the advanced technical support group, sorted it out for me.

I will never be so bold as to try to add any channels again to my TWC lineup. They're a complete joke when it comes to TiVos and cable cards. Never again.


----------



## mmcgown

Welcome to the wonderful wacky world of TWC. I've had their "service" since 1982, and I can tell you: it doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## mmcgown

On my TWC statement today....

On August 19, 2011, Time Warner Cable will begin
collecting a new fee called State Cost Recovery Fee
which is intended to recover a portion of the costs
imposed by Texas on Time Warner Cable. The State
Cost Recovery Fee is not a tax and Time Warner Cable
is not required by law to collect it.


----------



## Arcady

I am so happy that on Monday I will be driving to the TWC office to turn in my cablecards, tuning adapters, and cable modem and finally say goodbye to this horrible company.

And then I need to find the thread for Insight Cable...


----------



## Teeps

Arcady said:


> I am so happy that on Monday I will be driving to the TWC office to turn in my cablecards, tuning adapters, and cable modem and finally say goodbye to this horrible company.
> 
> And then I need to find the thread for Insight Cable...


Good for you.
Cheers.

(rhetorical) But, why would you think Insight will be any better?


----------



## nhw3w

My TivoHD hard drive died (again!). When this happened before tivo shipped me a new box and TWC in NYC had to send a guy out to re-authorize the cable card.

If I just put in a new drive will THAT require another truck roll?


----------



## dlfl

nhw3w said:


> My TivoHD hard drive died (again!). When this happened before tivo shipped me a new box and TWC in NYC had to send a guy out to re-authorize the cable card.
> 
> If I just put in a new drive will THAT require another truck roll?


Until recently the answer was almost certainly "yes". A new FCC ruling just went into effect that is supposed to force some cable operators to allow "self install" (i.e., via a telephone call or web site) but there are loopholes in it so my bet would be the answer is still "yes", since TWC is unsurpassed in passive resistance to anything benefiting TiVo's. The FCC is a paper tiger when it comes to enforcing either the spirit or the letter of their rulings.


----------



## MeInDallas

nhw3w said:


> My TivoHD hard drive died (again!). When this happened before tivo shipped me a new box and TWC in NYC had to send a guy out to re-authorize the cable card.
> 
> If I just put in a new drive will THAT require another truck roll?


I noticed on the website here in Dallas it shows that you can get self install and has the instructions on there and everything including numbers to call to get them authorized. When I called them about this they told me "No the website is wrong we have to come out to install them."


----------



## JimWall

MeInDallas said:


> I noticed on the website here in Dallas it shows that you can get self install and has the instructions on there and everything including numbers to call to get them authorized. When I called them about this they told me "No the website is wrong we have to come out to install them."


if you replace the drive yourself and copy the old drive over using winmfs then you would not need to reauthorize.


----------



## Grumock

nhw3w said:


> My TivoHD hard drive died (again!). When this happened before tivo shipped me a new box and TWC in NYC had to send a guy out to re-authorize the cable card.
> 
> If I just put in a new drive will THAT require another truck roll?


should not. Really just need to have the card unpaired and then paired back up on the account, with hits resent to the card after the card is paired.


----------



## muzzymate

Oh Time Warner, I can see this relationship going so well. Here's the beginning of my Time Warner story. I'm already annoyed with them and I don't even have service at my house yet. 

After many issues with AT&T Uverse and 4 bad/replaced DVRs over the course of a year, I decided to return to the great Tivo experiences I've had with Series 2 Tivo & DirecTivos. Decided to go with a 2 Tivo Premiere units - one for the main TV and one for the master bedroom TV. For my area, this means using Time Warner for television. I order internet and digital TV from them, specifying that I'll need 2 cable cards for the premises. The CSR rep tells me I'll also need to fill out the online form to order the Tuning Adapters which I do immediately following the call. 

Installation day comes and the tech arrives with the cable modem, two cable cards, and no tuning adapters. However, since he does not have the tuning adapter he refuses to activate cable TV since we live in a switched video area. Also, since the work order he has states to activate both television AND internet, he can't install the cable modem because he can't do a partial work order. Unfortunately, my wife is the only one at home and doesn't really understand everything and the installer leaves without doing anything.

Before my wife has a chance to call me, I get a call from an agent at Time Warner saying that I asked to be rescheduled. After being on the phone for about 40 minutes and talking to 4 different TWC representatives, I finally have the work order separated so they can install the cable modem first and then when the tuning adapters finally arrive, I need to call back and schedule them to install the television. 

It was never clear from the online order form how the tuning adapters would arrive. I probably should have called back and asked but assumed everything would be allright. Now I know not to assume anything with Time Warner. 

Thankfully my Tivo's have been performing beautifully using the OTA tuners. Hopefully, I can get the cable modem activated before they run out of guide data.


----------



## Iluvatar

Arcady said:


> I am so happy that on Monday I will be driving to the TWC office to turn in my cablecards, tuning adapters, and cable modem and finally say goodbye to this horrible company.
> 
> And then I need to find the thread for Insight Cable...


Irony is that TWC just purchased Insight outright. Welcome back!


----------



## muzzymate

Iluvatar said:


> Irony is that TWC just purchased Insight outright. Welcome back!


Resistance is futile! You will be assimilated.


----------



## Arcady

Yes, I knew someone would bring that up. But here I am on Insight, with 5 functional CableCards, no need for stupid tuning adapters, and internet speeds that make TWC seem like dialup.

Hopefully it will be a while before Time Warner comes in and messes it all up.


----------



## MeInDallas

JimWall said:


> if you replace the drive yourself and copy the old drive over using winmfs then you would not need to reauthorize.


I did that a long time ago to 1TB drives. We were just talking about "self install" for cable cards.


----------



## Rochdaker

Time Warner having a "special" 79.00 for internet and digital cable. upgraded my internet only to this special. On the phone I told the agent I had TIVO Premiere and needed the cablecards only, the agent said I HAD to get the cable box($8.99) "the only way the system would allow the pricing and I still had to pay 2.25 for the card in addition". figured oh well, just won't install the box. Tech comes out and we install the card and he proceedes to tell me , you will only get your local stations in HD on TIVO, (something about 2 way connection) so we installed the cable box too. so basically anything other than network TV I can't use the TIVO for.... Any Help out there...?????


----------



## mmcgown

You need an M cablecard and a tuning adapter only. You do not need their cable box.

Call them back and tell them to fix your problem, and tell them if they can't, you will have to file a complaint with the FCC. Then file the complaint.

Your situation is exactly what the FCC ordered the cable companies to STOP doing on August 8.


----------



## Rochdaker

mmcgown said:


> You need an M cablecard and a tuning adapter only. You do not need their cable box.
> 
> Call them back and tell them to fix your problem, and tell them if they can't, you will have to file a complaint with the FCC. Then file the complaint.
> 
> Your situation is exactly what the FCC ordered the cable companies to STOP doing on August 8.


Do they charge for a tuning adapter? DO I have to pay for the box? (they said yes) And supposedly it is a M series


----------



## cwoody222

Rochdaker said:


> Do they charge for a tuning adapter? DO I have to pay for the box? (they said yes) And supposedly it is a M series


The tuning adapter is free.

You should not have to pay for the box. If you do, you're eligible to receive an amount equal back because you BYOB (bring your own box, TiVo). If they don't know about this, or don't offer it to you, file a complaint with the FCC. It's a requirement as of last month.


----------



## aymanme

Can't get my Time Warner Austin to work anymore. Sadly, my Tivo S3 hard drive died and I've tried to restore my backup to no avail. In any case, I started fresh and while the Tivo itself is fine, I can't get them to authorize my cards. I've been on the phone for hours and they finally decided that they need a truck roll (for reasons I cannot comprehend). In any case, their first available is more than a week from now .... Sigh, hoping that maybe it will fix itself or just take some time for the CC to get authorized. The first guy I spoke to changed up the host ids and so on, so there was no chance that was going to work. I think the next guy fixed them but who knows ....

One of the items I noticed was that when I copied my drive over with winmfs the plist -l complained about "bad block 14" on the new drive, while it reads the old drive just fine. I don't know enough about winmfs, but that doesn't sound like what is supposed to happen. Same thing happens with a 2yo S3 image that is known good.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

mmcgown said:


> You need an M cablecard and a tuning adapter only. You do not need their cable box.
> 
> Call them back and tell them to fix your problem, and tell them if they can't, you will have to file a complaint with the FCC. Then file the complaint.
> 
> Your situation is exactly what the FCC ordered the cable companies to STOP doing on August 8.


I purchased a TiVo Premier which should be arriving on 9/6. I, too have TWC (Anaheim, CA) and I just want to confirm that I don't need 2 cable cards, but rather 1 M Card and a tuning adapter? And the TA is free of charge, correct?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## mmcgown

Premiere boxes support ONLY M-Cards. You need one (1) M-Card to receive 2 digital channels at once. Premiere boxes only have one CableCARD slot, and it is located in the back.

You need one M-card and a Tuning Adapter.
They may charge a rental fee for the M-card (I pay $2.25/month)
They cannot charge for the Tuning Adapter
They cannot charge you for a cable box and you don't need one.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

mmcgown said:


> Premiere boxes support ONLY M-Cards. You need one (1) M-Card to receive 2 digital channels at once. Premiere boxes only have one CableCARD slot, and it is located in the back.
> 
> You need one M-card and a Tuning Adapter.
> They may charge a rental fee for the M-card (I pay $2.25/month)
> They cannot charge for the Tuning Adapter
> They cannot charge you for a cable box and you don't need one.


Excellent information. Thank you for the prompt response! :up:


----------



## Teeps

aymanme said:


> Can't get my Time Warner Austin to work anymore.
> 
> the Tivo itself is fine, I can't get them to authorize my cards.


I had a similar problem(?) after installing a 2TB internal drive.
The cable cards could not be authorized.
What I learned:
When you first put the power to TiVo. 
The TiVo should only have one cable card, card 1 (lower slot.) 
The TiVo should not be connected to the Tuning Adapter (assuming you have one.)

Either way, Time Warner has to authorize cable card 1 before cable card 2 will authorize.
If both cards are installed, neither card will authorize.
If the tuning adapter is connected, neither card can be authorized.

Summary:
Install 1 cable card in TiVo's #1 slot.
Connect cable from the pole to the TiVo.
Power up TiVo.
Run guided setup.
Once you can see non encrypted tv.
Call Time Warner's cable card support # for your area.

Good luck.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Teeps said:


> I had a similar problem(?) after installing a 2TB internal drive.
> The cable cards could not be authorized.
> What I learned:
> When you first put the power to TiVo.
> The TiVo should only have one cable card, card 1 (lower slot.)
> The TiVo should not be connected to the Tuning Adapter (assuming you have one.)
> 
> Either way, Time Warner has to authorize cable card 1 before cable card 2 will authorize.
> If both cards are installed, neither card will authorize.
> If the tuning adapter is connected, neither card can be authorized.
> 
> Summary:
> Install 1 cable card in TiVo's #1 slot.
> Connect cable from the pole to the TiVo.
> Power up TiVo.
> Run guided setup.
> Once you can see non encrypted tv.
> Call Time Warner's cable card support # for your area.
> 
> Good luck.


Seeing as we're basically neighbors, your scenario will apply to me once my "Premier" arrives next week. The only difference being, I will need one M card rather than the two cable cards. If I am understanding you correctly, I can install the M card myself and only need to call TWC to have it activated (sync'd)?


----------



## Eccles

Teeps said:


> If the tuning adapter is connected, neither card can be authorized.


Odd, our friendly neighborhood TW insider was able to reauthorize my card after my last Clear and Delete All, and the TA was attached the whole time.


----------



## aymanme

Well, it started working this morning without any more TWC calls. I loaded a backup from a virgin unit last night and let it upgrade and so on. This morning, both cards are authorized and it is working. I went ahead and made a new backup. I think I realize where the backup problem is. I suspect (though I am not sure) that mfstools only backs up the active root partition rather than the one that is on 4 and 7. So when I tried to access 4 after a restore it failed. Or its the 2T drive, but I doubt that. The backup I used was backup -f 9999 -6so ....


----------



## Teeps

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Seeing as we're basically neighbors, your scenario will apply to me once my "Premier" arrives next week. The only difference being, I will need one M card rather than the two cable cards. If I am understanding you correctly, I can install the M card myself and only need to call TWC to have it activated (sync'd)?


I would say yes, but only if you currently have the "M" card in your possession.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Teeps said:


> I would say yes, but only if you currently have the "M" card in your possession.


Nope, no M card. I'd have to get it from TWC.


----------



## Teeps

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Nope, no M card. I'd have to get it from TWC.


All you can do is ask them; worst they can say is no; truck roll.

The reality is there is no technical reason preventing a self install of a cable card and tuning adapter. It's not magic.

Call TW and ask about self install.

I'm lucky(?) there is a TW store front/office about 5 minutes away. I've swapped out many TW boxes, cable modems over the years.


----------



## Teeps

Eccles said:


> Odd, our friendly neighborhood TW insider was able to reauthorize my card after my last Clear and Delete All, and the TA was attached the whole time.


Interesting.... TW support told me the "hits" she was sending were not getting through the tuning adapter.

It's all working for now...


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Teeps said:


> All you can do is ask them; worst they can say is no; truck roll.
> 
> The reality is there is no technical reason preventing a self install of a cable card and tuning adapter. It's not magic.
> 
> Call TW and ask about self install.
> 
> I'm lucky(?) there is a TW store front/office about 5 minutes away. I've swapped out many TW boxes, cable modems over the years.


Thanks. I'll give them a call later this week and see what happens.


----------



## rahnbo

Rochdaker said:


> Do they charge for a tuning adapter? DO I have to pay for the box? (they said yes) And supposedly it is a M series


Yes, you pay a small fee for each TA, about $2-$3, monthly. The ONLY reason you need a cable box is if you intend to buy PPV.

Edit: My message appears at least a day late and dollar short.


----------



## hforman

I'm out in Southern California. When I bought the series 3 Tivo, I called TWC out here and the gave me a good install time. They brought out an M card (as I had requested 2 cards), they plugged it in and got it working as soon as they got through on the phone to their base.

For the Tuning Adapter, I just registered online and it was shipped to me. Came with an extra cable and whatever I needed (USB, etc.) Followed the instructions but had a couple issues getting it up and running because I was VERY impatient. Always good to talk to a human and get them to make sure it got initialized as they said that the automatic one from when you call doesn't always go through. What I suspected (and still do) that TWC loads ALL of the channels onto the tuning adapter, not just the SDV channels. That means you will need to wait maybe an hour the first time. Oh, they also say not to power off the adapter. Found out that I really needed to do that for some reason. Probably some firmware upgrade. In fact, what you will see is that, rebooting the TIVO will probably take an extra 15 minutes while the TIVO reads the channel list from the tuning adapter. Every Tivo reboot. No panic. If you unplug the coax going IN to the adapter (cable from the wall), expect the TA to reload all of it's software (unless they changed that recently).


----------



## hforman

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Thanks. I'll give them a call later this week and see what happens.


I don't know about self-install on the cable cards. Some cards are defective and, having the dude do this for you, he can just run back to his truck and get another one. I don't pay for installs as I have this "Inside Wiring" deal (has saved me a bundle).

The one thing I screwed up on is patience. It takes awhile to load the TW software into a tuning adapter. A long time.


----------



## cwoody222

rahnbo said:


> Yes, you pay a small fee for each TA, about $2-$3, monthly. The ONLY reason you need a cable box is if you intend to buy PPV.
> 
> Edit: My message appears at least a day late and dollar short.


No, you do NOT pay for the TA. You only pay for the CableCARD(s).


----------



## Teeps

hforman said:


> I don't pay for installs as I have this "Inside Wiring" deal (has saved me a bundle).


Interesting, this "Inside Wiring" service you pay for.... as I've never paid for a truck roll, and I don't have that service. (I think you might be getting screwed on that inside wiring deal...)

Cable card and tuning adapter installs, as I understand, are included in the monthly cable bill.


----------



## cwoody222

You can also just complain loudly enough to get a truck roll to free to fix problems. If they're coming to wire a new room for you or something, I'd expect to pay. But to diagnose a problem and fix it, I never will pay them for that. I consider it their responsibility to make sure the services I pay them for each month work properly.


----------



## abredt

Teeps said:


> Interesting, this "Inside Wiring" service you pay for.... as I've never paid for a truck roll, and I don't have that service. (I think you might be getting screwed on that inside wiring deal...)
> 
> Cable card and tuning adapter installs, as I understand, are included in the monthly cable bill.


Inside wiring costs me $1.00 per month.
cb


----------



## dlfl

Teeps said:


> ........Cable card and tuning adapter installs, as I understand, are included in the monthly cable bill.


I don't think that has been the norm for TWC. It could vary from region to region and with time of course.


----------



## hforman

abredt said:


> Inside wiring costs me $1.00 per month.
> cb


I think mine costs $0.50 but it could have gone up.


----------



## hforman

cwoody222 said:


> You can also just complain loudly enough to get a truck roll to free to fix problems. If they're coming to wire a new room for you or something, I'd expect to pay. But to diagnose a problem and fix it, I never will pay them for that. I consider it their responsibility to make sure the services I pay them for each month work properly.


I don't pay for any truck rolls at all. Once they tried to tell me that if a problem was with my wiring, then I'd have to pay. When I told them I had "Inside Wiring" they said "Oh!". Turns out once or twice I did have an issue with wiring and there was still no charge. Saved some money there. I guess it all works out in the end as I'm not hesitant to call them for help requiring a truck roll, which seems to be for almost anything I call for  They actually come out and make me new cables and give me new splitters and lots of stuff no charge.


----------



## Teeps

dlfl said:


> I don't think that has been the norm for TWC. It could vary from region to region and with time of course.


I've had cable tv since 1982, never paid for a truck roll.


----------



## dlfl

Teeps said:


> I've had cable tv since 1982, never paid for a truck roll.


I paid to get my CableCARDs and TA installed -- no other option was available (July 2009, TWC SW Ohio). And if I thought it was worth the trouble, I could find hundreds of posts reporting the same, for TWC and some other operators. I think your situation is the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> I paid to get my CableCARDs and TA installed -- no other option was available (July 2009, TWC SW Ohio). And if I thought it was worth the trouble, I could find hundreds of posts reporting the same, for TWC and some other operators. I think your situation is the exception rather than the rule.


I had to pay for cablecard installs... but not for the TA's.


----------



## Teeps

dlfl said:


> I paid to get my CableCARDs and TA installed -- no other option was available (July 2009, TWC SW Ohio). And if I thought it was worth the trouble, I could find hundreds of posts reporting the same, for TWC and some other operators.I think your situation is the exception rather than the rule.


You're right it's not worth the effort.

Yea for me, maybe 29 years of continuous service counts for something...


----------



## snowbunny

aymanme said:


> Can't get my Time Warner Austin to work anymore. Sadly, my Tivo S3 hard drive died and I've tried to restore my backup to no avail. In any case, I started fresh and while the Tivo itself is fine, I can't get them to authorize my cards. I've been on the phone for hours and they finally decided that they need a truck roll (for reasons I cannot comprehend).


I am in the same situation - I have a new drive in my Tivo S3 and have a message on the screen saying I should call TW to authorize the CableCards. It gives me big long numbers which I assume are the serial numbers/IDs of the CableCards.

When I call the number, the techs throw up their hands and say "truck roll."

WTF..... I did not take the cards out of the Tivo, nor did I change the tuning adapter. I am sure they understand that a truck roll means taking off work - perhaps this is part of their strategy to be singularly unhelpful and obstreperous.

Icing on cake: my mother tried to use the television last night and got irked that I can't get channels over about 22 (AGAIN, same situation as the last time I hooked up the Tivo). She told me: "You can never get anything right" and stormed off. She would rather I just use the TW box like my sensible brother.

Now what? I don't have time off work right now.


----------



## cableguy763

snowbunny said:


> I am in the same situation - I have a new drive in my Tivo S3 and have a message on the screen saying I should call TW to authorize the CableCards. It gives me big long numbers which I assume are the serial numbers/IDs of the CableCards.
> 
> When I call the number, the techs throw up their hands and say "truck roll."
> 
> WTF..... I did not take the cards out of the Tivo, nor did I change the tuning adapter. I am sure they understand that a truck roll means taking off work - perhaps this is part of their strategy to be singularly unhelpful and obstreperous.
> 
> Icing on cake: my mother tried to use the television last night and got irked that I can't get channels over about 22 (AGAIN, same situation as the last time I hooked up the Tivo). She told me: "You can never get anything right" and stormed off. She would rather I just use the TW box like my sensible brother.
> 
> Now what? I don't have time off work right now.


If you pm me the cablecard id and the host id i'm sure we can get you fixed up without a truck roll and you having to take off work.


----------



## snowbunny

cableguy763 said:


> If you pm me the cablecard id and the host id i'm sure we can get you fixed up without a truck roll and you having to take off work.


Will do when I am home & can read it off the screen. 

I told my mother to go yell at Time Warner instead, so.... if you hear screaming, it's probably her!


----------



## Eccles

@CableGuy: Per this post, providers are now required to support self-installs, and the thread linked from that post lists a Time Warner CableCARD Technical Support Desk: 1-866-606-5889

Do you know if the folks at that number are able and authorized to send the necessary reauthorization hits after a reinstall? It would certainly cut down on the number of times we have to reach out to you for help.


----------



## Myphsto

snowbunny said:


> I am in the same situation - I have a new drive in my Tivo S3 and have a message on the screen saying I should call TW to authorize the CableCards. It gives me big long numbers which I assume are the serial numbers/IDs of the CableCards.
> 
> When I call the number, the techs throw up their hands and say "truck roll."


While I'm in a different state, I have been in this situation many many times with TW in WI. What I do is call support, make sure they know I have TiVos with cable cards, and then tell them to send hits to ALL of my equipment. If these cards were working before, they should still be paired correctly with your equipment.

I find the problem comes up most often when TW changes channel lineups and of course they remember to send out update hits to the cable boxes but at least for me they almost always forget to do the cable cards and tuning adapters.

By telling them to just blindly send hits to everything I have I don't have to be in front of my TV trying to read off the numbers which of course they can never seem to find on their end.


----------



## snowbunny

Myphsto said:


> What I do is call support, make sure they know I have TiVos with cable cards, and then tell them to send hits to ALL of my equipment. If these cards were working before, they should still be paired correctly with your equipment.


Dunno since I replaced the hard drive rather than did a copy or restore. But I only have the one Tivo with two CableCards - so there should be no confusion over which device(s) to hit. I don't have another Tivo or digital converter box or....


----------



## Myphsto

snowbunny said:


> Dunno since I replaced the hard drive rather than did a copy or restore. But I only have the one Tivo with two CableCards - so there should be no confusion over which device(s) to hit. I don't have another Tivo or digital converter box or....


The hard drive doesn't matter, the hardware address of the TiVo is what is paired with the cable card(s), similar to a computer there is a MAC address for each tuner which is unique in the universe to each TiVo unit.
I've replaced/upgraded hard drives without a restore and had no issue with the cable card pairing after.

Good luck-- I've had maybe 25+ TW support calls for this issue or missing channels (which is almost worse). It has been getting better now that they couldn't be rid of us cable card customers with poor service.


----------



## snowbunny

Myphsto said:


> The hard drive doesn't matter, the hardware address of the TiVo is what is paired with the cable card(s), similar to a computer there is a MAC address for each tuner which is unique in the universe to each TiVo unit.
> I've replaced/upgraded hard drives without a restore and had no issue with the cable card pairing after.


I work with computers and while most operating systems play nice, it's possible for the OS or a user to change that MAC address. I didn't write down the old MAC address (from before the hard drive switch) to compare with the new one.

I did notice that the host ID for each of the two cable cards only differed by the last two decimal digits, so maybe they are a representation of the MAC address with allowance for a small netmask.


----------



## snowbunny

Now works thanks to Superhero Cableguy  If I ever have to go through this again, I will of course not mention CG to the unhelp desk; instead I will say that I will tattoo the numbers on their private parts if they prefer that to typing them in!


----------



## Eccles

snowbunny said:


> I work with computers and while most operating systems play nice, it's possible for the OS or a user to change that MAC address. I didn't write down the old MAC address (from before the hard drive switch) to compare with the new one.


The MAC address analogy may have unintentionally muddied the waters; the point is that your TiVo's unique ID is determined by a crypto chip on the motherboard and is unaffected by any hard drive replacement or reformatting.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

OK, I have a TWC success story to share!!! Well, 90% success story anyway. I live in Anahein CA and recently purchased 2 Premiers (only 1 has been activated). I went to the closest TWC location that has Saturday hours (Santa Ana) and got 2 M-Cards. " Monica" was very helpful and knew exactly what I was talking about. Se provided me with the two cards as well as a pamphlet that explained how to install them. Here's the 10% failure, though. She was adamant that I did not need a TA with the Premier. She said that was only needed for the older version TiVo DVRs. She was so sure of herself, I left without the TA. Crap! The good news is, the installation AND activation of the M-Card went perfect. Once the Premier saw the card, a screen displayed with all the pertinent info that I needed when I called the number the installation pamphlet provided. "Josh" took the necessary information, placed me on hold for about 90 seconds and voila, I was up and running. Well, except for those channels that require a TA. By the time I realized I needed a TA it was after 5pm and the store had closed. Not that big of a deal as I won't be home the majority of tomorrow and tomorrow night anyway and I can pick up the TA on Monday. But, other than Monica talking me out of getting the TA, today was a very successful TWC/TiVO day.

One question I have for anyone familiar with the Linksys WRT54G router: I am trying to use a TiVo Remote app on my Android phone (it allows you to use the phone as a remote control for the Premier) and I am getting an error msg that says there is no communication with the Premier probably because my router has blocked port 31339. I've scoured the net but cannot find out how to unblock (or open?) port 31339. Can anyone assist with that? I have gotten into the router settings and I think I need to change something in the "games/applications" settings but, what that is, I have no clue. Anyone?


----------



## dlfl

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> OK, I have a TWC success story to share!!! Well, 90% success story anyway. I live in Anahein CA ........


That is a relatively good TWC/TiVo experience compared to what has been common in the past. Was the number you called to get your CableCARD set up an 800 series number by chance, i.e., was it a national support number? If so, enquiring minds would like to know it!

If it is a local number, I would be willing to bet that my TWC region (SW Ohio) doesn't have one. And probably none of the good experiences you had would be possible here.


----------



## bearcat2000

Looks like I will be getting an Elite when they come out, so I called Time Warner as I heard that one needs to make sure that the tuning adapter has been updated with firmware that allows tuning 4 channels simultaneously. Of course they had no clue...supposedly went to go find out but came back to say that they only had capability of 2. But was reading on here that as of 8/8/11 that the FCC mandated at least 4. Does anyone have any scoop or information on this???


----------



## shwru980r

Classic bait and switch. How much of a discount are you getting after you pay for the cable box, cable card and now you have to pay for a tuning adapter? You're being played for a fool.


----------



## dlfl

bearcat2000 said:


> Looks like I will be getting an Elite when they come out, so I called Time Warner as I heard that one needs to make sure that the tuning adapter has been updated with firmware that allows tuning 4 channels simultaneously. Of course they had no clue...supposedly went to go find out but came back to say that they only had capability of 2. But was reading on here that as of 8/8/11 that the FCC mandated at least 4. Does anyone have any scoop or information on this???


Somewhere on this forum I saw the speculation that TA firmware version .1402, which was pushed out shortly before that August date, was supposed to handle the 6 tuners. I can't find the relevant post now.

Thus, when you get a TA installed, check in the Tuning Adapter Diagnostics pages, under Versions and MACs. The third item down is labeled "Flash:". The 1402 should be the last four characters of that value. The two previous versions were 1202 and 1001 and before that 08##. I don't know what the process is supposed to be if you pick up a new TA and it has an old version. Do they have to do something to push it to you? Or does it update automatically when it connects?


----------



## Fofer

shwru980r said:


> Classic bait and switch. How much of a discount are you getting after you pay for the cable box, cable card and now you have to pay for a tuning adapter? You're being played for a fool.


The Tuning Adapter is free.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

dlfl said:


> That is a relatively good TWC/TiVo experience compared to what has been common in the past. Was the number you called to get your CableCARD set up an 800 series number by chance, i.e., was it a national support number? If so, enquiring minds would like to know it!
> 
> If it is a local number, I would be willing to bet that my TWC region (SW Ohio) doesn't have one. And probably none of the good experiences you had would be possible here.


The numbers provided on the install pamphlet provided by the TWC office are 877-309-5859 for in CA and 877-893-2205 for out of CA. You will be asked for the SN, the Host Number (xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx-x), and the Data Number (xxx-xxx-xxx-xx).


----------



## bearcat2000

Thanks a ton for the major heads up. I checked my firmware is at .1402...good to know that it is up to date and that I will be able to use an Elite right away when they come out. Hopefully they will give a release date soon.


----------



## Fofer

How do you plan to purchase/use an Elite? Do you know that your cable co will be offering it? We've learned that TiVo doesn't plan to be selling these directly to consumers.


----------



## bearcat2000

Of course they are selling these directly to consumers...$499 plus service.


----------



## Fofer

Ah, I was traveling and missed that news:
http://thisismynext.com/2011/09/07/tivo-premiere-elite-announced-tuners-2tb-storage-499/

Meh, I'll pass. $499 is too much if all it's adding is 2 more tuners (I don't need) and removing OTA.

Looks like I won't be buying ANY new TiVo hardware until they finish the UI, possibly speed it up, as well as improve/fix the Netflix, Amazon, & YouTube apps.


----------



## Teeps

Fofer said:


> Ah, I was traveling and missed that news:
> http://thisismynext.com/2011/09/07/tivo-premiere-elite-announced-tuners-2tb-storage-499/
> 
> Meh, I'll pass. $499 is too much if all it's adding is 2 more tuners (I don't need) and removing OTA.
> 
> Looks like I won't be buying ANY new TiVo hardware until they finish the UI, possibly speed it up, as well as improve/fix the Netflix, Amazon, & YouTube apps.


Considering that I paid $700 for my S3 in 2007; this is such a deal...

The sadness is I need to watch less tv not more... this is a sickness. I wonder if it's covered by obamacare?


----------



## Ruefrex

Hoping someone can give me some guidance before I rip the head off a TWC person on Wednesday.

I finally bought the Tivo two weeks ago, got the cablecard and TA, and set it up. Cablecard worked. TA, clearly, did not. The majority of my channels are the damnable SDV (I'm on East San Fernando Valley cable). Called back, they couldn't get it to work. Guy came out Thursday. Stumped, also knew nothing about Tivo or TAs. Replaced both the cablecard (Motorola M card) and the TA (Motorola again -- does ANY of their equipment work?). Sam result. Checked the signal, said it all looked fine on his end but he'd bring his supervisor out the next day. They have equipment to test with that the regular techs don't, apparently.

He never showed up.

I called back, had them send another guy. He came out today. SO totally worthless I should have filmed him. He told me that the Motorola DVR I have (I kept the DVR because I was sure Tivo wouldn't work, so at least I haven't missed two weeks of programming) doesn't work with my brand of TV, nor does it work with HDMI. I told him that was ********. Besides which, the DVR isn't even hooked into the TV. Crickets.

Anyway.

He muttered on about nodes and the like, but said he couldn't do anything. I finally called Tivo. He put in a three-way call, and the VERY irritating TWC rep (she kept going "I don't want to point fingers," meaning she wanted to point them at Tivo, when it's their damned TAs that don't work) re-paired the cablecard. Still, the TA didn't work. Called back AGAIN, got the dumbest person ever, who said that they'd have to send another tech out before they could send a supervisor. When I told her I'd already been through this, she hung up on me.

Called back AGAIN, after going through Tivo setup per the Tivo rep, and a very nice TWC guy tried desperately to help. Rebooted everything. Nothing. I do have a supervisor supposedly coming out on Wednesday. I've been dealing with this crap from them for two weeks. While I'm pretty resigned to canceling the Tivo service within the 30 days and returning the Tivo to Best Buy, I will do ANYTHING to avoid having to use the crappy Motorola DVR, which is constantly losing signal, locking up with EAS signals, and is just horrible to use. Seriously. I would eat a baby if it would give me SDV channels.

I want to use my Tivo.

Anyone who's had these issues, is there ANYTHING I can do to prepare for this appointment? I've checked everything I can check to ensure that the cablecard is correctly paired and working right. But NOBODY seems to know a damned thing about these tuning adapters, and all I get from TWC is conflicting information.

I am DESPERATE here. I already had to give up my satellite because this stupid building I moved to won't let me put the dish up. I'm forced to use this horrible cable that only works about half the time. ANY input would be incredibly welcome!!


----------



## cwoody222

Ruefrex said:


> Hoping someone can give me some guidance before I rip the head off a TWC person on Wednesday.
> 
> I finally bought the Tivo two weeks ago, got the cablecard and TA, and set it up. Cablecard worked. TA, clearly, did not. The majority of my channels are the damnable SDV (I'm on East San Fernando Valley cable). Called back, they couldn't get it to work. Guy came out Thursday. Stumped, also knew nothing about Tivo or TAs. Replaced both the cablecard (Motorola M card) and the TA (Motorola again -- does ANY of their equipment work?). Sam result. Checked the signal, said it all looked fine on his end but he'd bring his supervisor out the next day. They have equipment to test with that the regular techs don't, apparently.
> 
> He never showed up.
> 
> I called back, had them send another guy. He came out today. SO totally worthless I should have filmed him. He told me that the Motorola DVR I have (I kept the DVR because I was sure Tivo wouldn't work, so at least I haven't missed two weeks of programming) doesn't work with my brand of TV, nor does it work with HDMI. I told him that was ********. Besides which, the DVR isn't even hooked into the TV. Crickets.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> He muttered on about nodes and the like, but said he couldn't do anything. I finally called Tivo. He put in a three-way call, and the VERY irritating TWC rep (she kept going "I don't want to point fingers," meaning she wanted to point them at Tivo, when it's their damned TAs that don't work) re-paired the cablecard. Still, the TA didn't work. Called back AGAIN, got the dumbest person ever, who said that they'd have to send another tech out before they could send a supervisor. When I told her I'd already been through this, she hung up on me.
> 
> Called back AGAIN, after going through Tivo setup per the Tivo rep, and a very nice TWC guy tried desperately to help. Rebooted everything. Nothing. I do have a supervisor supposedly coming out on Wednesday. I've been dealing with this crap from them for two weeks. While I'm pretty resigned to canceling the Tivo service within the 30 days and returning the Tivo to Best Buy, I will do ANYTHING to avoid having to use the crappy Motorola DVR, which is constantly losing signal, locking up with EAS signals, and is just horrible to use. Seriously. I would eat a baby if it would give me SDV channels.
> 
> I want to use my Tivo.
> 
> Anyone who's had these issues, is there ANYTHING I can do to prepare for this appointment? I've checked everything I can check to ensure that the cablecard is correctly paired and working right. But NOBODY seems to know a damned thing about these tuning adapters, and all I get from TWC is conflicting information.
> 
> I am DESPERATE here. I already had to give up my satellite because this stupid building I moved to won't let me put the dish up. I'm forced to use this horrible cable that only works about half the time. ANY input would be incredibly welcome!!


Have you confirmed that the TA is set up on your account?

Are you getting a solid green light on the TA?

Does the TA diagnostic screen tell you anything useful?

Have you gone thru the reboots in this order:

- unplug the TA and TiVo. Disconnect them from each other, too.

- plug in the TA. Wait for it to get to a solid green light. It may take up to 10 minutes

- reconnect the TV and TiVo.

- plug the TiVo in and wait for it to reboot.

- press "Live TV" and wait for TiVo to "Acquire Channel Information".

- Try to tune to a SDV channel. (have you asked for a list from TW in your area? If not, get one)


----------



## Fofer

When I got really frustrated I emailed [email protected] with some aggressive, specific complaints, and soon thereafter got some proper attention.

I was without cable for two weeks though. So many bonehead techs wasting so much time, running around in circles...

I won't be changing my cable package again (except maybe to cancel TV entirely.) The TiVo/M-Card/TWC trio is apparently a delicate magic trick...


----------



## Ruefrex

Chris:

Thanks. I have rebooted several times that way, although when I try to reboot and turn the TA on first, the Tivo won't reboot. It just keeps resetting back to the "please wait" screen. The TA that I have doesn't have a green light. It's got an amber light that flashes and then goes solid (it's a Motorola MTR700. The last rep I talked to sent several hits to the TA and checked everything over on the account, so as far as I can tell the TA is set up. I've looked at the diagnostic screens and can't tell what they're supposed to say, but I don't get any obvious errors on them. I tried talking to all three reps about the diagnostic screens and, stupendously, they all said that they would not be helpful. Which seems rather nonsensical to me.

I don't have an official SDV list but I made one of my own, scrolling through all of the channels that didn't come in. Normally, the Tivo message I get on an SDV channel is that the channel isn't authorized. Once I rebooted and got the message that the channel was not authorized on the TA. The rep, however, said he'd never heard of that message. It's like a huge sack of TAs were left on TWC's doorstep and they don't know a thing about them. Seriously, shouldn't someone know how the things work???


----------



## camera2000

I didn't have the list of SDV channels posted earlier in this forum, so I can't confirm any of that at the moment, but I'll take a look when I get home tonight. I was getting all the channels I normally watch, though, including premiums. I recorded "Wedding Crashers" in HD last night and it looked great. I'm using component out, and haven't had any copy-protection type issues come up yet, so fingers crossed. I did have a few audio dropouts last night, but it was storming pretty hard so I'll wait and see if it's a recurring problem.


----------



## dlfl

Ruefrex said:


> Hoping someone can give me some guidance before I rip the head off a TWC person on Wednesday.
> 
> I finally bought the Tivo two weeks ago, got the cablecard and TA, and set it up. Cablecard worked. TA, clearly, did not. The majority of my channels are the damnable SDV (I'm on East San Fernando Valley cable). Called back, they couldn't get it to work. Guy came out Thursday. Stumped, also knew nothing about Tivo or TAs. Replaced both the cablecard (Motorola M card) and the TA (Motorola again -- does ANY of their equipment work?). Sam result. Checked the signal, said it all looked fine on his end but he'd bring his supervisor out the next day. They have equipment to test with that the regular techs don't, apparently.
> 
> He never showed up.
> 
> I called back, had them send another guy. He came out today. SO totally worthless I should have filmed him. He told me that the Motorola DVR I have (I kept the DVR because I was sure Tivo wouldn't work, so at least I haven't missed two weeks of programming) doesn't work with my brand of TV, nor does it work with HDMI. I told him that was ********. Besides which, the DVR isn't even hooked into the TV. Crickets.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> He muttered on about nodes and the like, but said he couldn't do anything. I finally called Tivo. He put in a three-way call, and the VERY irritating TWC rep (she kept going "I don't want to point fingers," meaning she wanted to point them at Tivo, when it's their damned TAs that don't work) re-paired the cablecard. Still, the TA didn't work. Called back AGAIN, got the dumbest person ever, who said that they'd have to send another tech out before they could send a supervisor. When I told her I'd already been through this, she hung up on me.
> 
> Called back AGAIN, after going through Tivo setup per the Tivo rep, and a very nice TWC guy tried desperately to help. Rebooted everything. Nothing. I do have a supervisor supposedly coming out on Wednesday. I've been dealing with this crap from them for two weeks. While I'm pretty resigned to canceling the Tivo service within the 30 days and returning the Tivo to Best Buy, I will do ANYTHING to avoid having to use the crappy Motorola DVR, which is constantly losing signal, locking up with EAS signals, and is just horrible to use. Seriously. I would eat a baby if it would give me SDV channels.
> 
> I want to use my Tivo.
> 
> Anyone who's had these issues, is there ANYTHING I can do to prepare for this appointment? I've checked everything I can check to ensure that the cablecard is correctly paired and working right. But NOBODY seems to know a damned thing about these tuning adapters, and all I get from TWC is conflicting information.
> 
> I am DESPERATE here. I already had to give up my satellite because this stupid building I moved to won't let me put the dish up. I'm forced to use this horrible cable that only works about half the time. ANY input would be incredibly welcome!!





cwoody222 said:


> Have you confirmed that the TA is set up on your account?
> 
> Are you getting a solid green light on the TA?
> 
> Does the TA diagnostic screen tell you anything useful?
> 
> Have you gone thru the reboots in this order:
> 
> - unplug the TA and TiVo. Disconnect them from each other, too.
> 
> - plug in the TA. Wait for it to get to a solid green light. It may take up to 10 minutes
> 
> - reconnect the TV and TiVo.
> 
> - plug the TiVo in and wait for it to reboot.
> 
> - press "Live TV" and wait for TiVo to "Acquire Channel Information".
> 
> - Try to tune to a SDV channel. (have you asked for a list from TW in your area? If not, get one)


I believe if it's a Motorola TA, the light is yellow rather than green. I'm only familiar with the Cisco TA but with it, there is a way in TA Diagnostics to tell if a channel you've successfully tuned is SDV or not:
1. Go to SDV SESSION A
2. Look at SESSION-1 and SESSION-2 info. Choose the one that has "SDV Freq:" matching the frequency of the desired channel. You get this frequency from the DVR Diagnostics pages. Note it is given in MHz in one place and kHz in the other.
3. For the selected SESSION examine the "SamSvcld/Type:" value. It will have "Switched" in it for an SDV channel, "Broadcast" for a non-SDV channel.

Regarding getting a list of SDV channels from the Cable Co ---- good luck with that!


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

cwoody222 said:


> *Have you confirmed that the TA is set up on your account?*
> 
> Are you getting a solid green light on the TA?
> 
> Does the TA diagnostic screen tell you anything useful?
> 
> Have you gone thru the reboots in this order:
> 
> - unplug the TA and TiVo. Disconnect them from each other, too.
> 
> - plug in the TA. Wait for it to get to a solid green light. It may take up to 10 minutes
> 
> - reconnect the TV and TiVo.
> 
> - plug the TiVo in and wait for it to reboot.
> 
> - press "Live TV" and wait for TiVo to "Acquire Channel Information".
> 
> - Try to tune to a SDV channel. (have you asked for a list from TW in your area? If not, get one)


Short of calling TWC, is there a way to tell if the TA has been set up on my acct? I guess I just assumed that when I picked it up at the local TWC office and provided all my acct. info, they would do whatever was necessary on their end to make sure the thing would work. But, after installing it, I am still getting a blinking amber light and no readings on the TA diagnostic screen.


----------



## dlfl

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Short of calling TWC, is there a way to tell if the TA has been set up on my acct? I guess I just assumed that when I picked it up at the local TWC office and provided all my acct. info, they would do whatever was necessary on their end to make sure the thing would work. But, after installing it, I am still getting a blinking amber light and no readings on the TA diagnostic screen.


If you've followed all the official and unofficial (i.e., forum posts) instructions for installation and troubleshooting, and it's still blinking, you are at the cable cos mercy.


----------



## m3000

Try the TW National Cable Card hotline: 1-866-532-2598

They got my TA going in 30 seconds after 2 different CS guys had no freaking idea what they were doing. Just tell them you were transferred from another CS agent since you're not supposed to just call them directly. But then most CS agents have no idea about the number so it's like a Catch 22 then. 

Also file a complaint against the FCC for not training their employees on something they're legally required to support. I did after my ridiculous blotched CC install, and got a phone call today apologizing for 10 minutes and got some free cable/internet out of it.


----------



## Teeps

For all new to the forum:
Please include your location in the sig line.


----------



## dlfl

Teeps said:


> For all new to the forum:
> Please include your location in the sig line.


Or perhaps preferable: Put it in your profile and it will show up under your handle, e.g., like mine.


----------



## Fofer

Many of us have sigs turned off.

So I think the better idea is to put it in your profile as dlfl explains above, or simply include it in your post as a data point when talking about TWC, since much of this info is location-specific.


----------



## Ruefrex

The supervisor just left, and now I have a working Tivo! Although I'm still gunshy that the whole thing will die on me. But here's what he did: Found that I had a splitter in another room (I live in an apartment), closed that off so I would get more of a signal, and then he did the splitter trick from the cable to the TA to the Tivo. Called in to reauthorize, and there was my SDV. He said that using the splitter on the TA doesn't diminish the signal as much as going straight from the wall to the TA to the Tivo.

Just in case others are having signal issues!


----------



## Teeps

Fofer said:


> Many of us have sigs turned off.
> 
> this info is location-specific.


Which is exactly my point.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

m3000 said:


> Try the TW National Cable Card hotline: 1-866-532-2598
> 
> They got my TA going in 30 seconds after 2 different CS guys had no freaking idea what they were doing. Just tell them you were transferred from another CS agent since you're not supposed to just call them directly. But then most CS agents have no idea about the number so it's like a Catch 22 then.
> 
> Also file a complaint against the FCC for not training their employees on something they're legally required to support. I did after my ridiculous blotched CC install, and got a phone call today apologizing for 10 minutes and got some free cable/internet out of it.


Just called the number listed (it's 1830 here). Received a msg saying my wait time would be a minimum of 30 minutes and I was prompted to leave a msg if I didn't want to stay on the line. After pressing 1, I got another msg saying it could be up to 24 hours before my call was returned. I don't know about the rest of you but if your company was in the customer service industry, would this type of "service" be acceptable??? I left a detailed msg. I will let the group know when (if?) I get my call back.


----------



## colin1497

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Just called the number listed (it's 1830 here). Received a msg saying my wait time would be a minimum of 30 minutes and I was prompted to leave a msg if I didn't want to stay on the line. After pressing 1, I got another msg saying it could be up to 24 hours before my call was returned. I don't know about the rest of you but if your company was in the customer service industry, would this type of "service" be acceptable??? I left a detailed msg. I will let the group know when (if?) I get my call back.


I had a failed CC install with contract technicians here in Dallas and called the hotline. After waiting 45 minutes and NOT leaving a message, I got to a really cool guy who told me they had screwed up the cable card provisioning when they paired it (he said they had typed one of the numbers in the wrong field in their computer before they hit the card and, once the new number was loaded, the card couldn't be used on the network). I took the cards into the office and exchanged them the next day. Came home that night expecting a 45 minute wait and got through immediately. Guy paired the cards and verified everything was working within 5 minutes, barely talked to me -- wasn't rude but was obviously just wanting to get it done and move onto the next guy.

Hold times vary but it's the place to call. Also, you don't have to be referred, the number is on their website.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Just called the number listed (it's 1830 here). Received a msg saying my wait time would be a minimum of 30 minutes and I was prompted to leave a msg if I didn't want to stay on the line. After pressing 1, I got another msg saying it could be up to 24 hours before my call was returned. I don't know about the rest of you but if your company was in the customer service industry, would this type of "service" be acceptable??? I left a detailed msg. I will let the group know when (if?) I get my call back.


OK, so no call back. Called the main # for TWC this morning and, after explaining my problem, I got transferred to, I believe the same number I had left a msg at Thursday night. The wait time was only a couple of minutes and, after explaining why I was calling and where I was calling from, the tech (I don't recall his name now) said I had reached a number that was only for service techs. I said that was odd because I had been transferred to him. He then said, "You're on TiVo forum, right?" and when I answered in the affirmative, he said he had seen my posts. Now, to be honest, knowing some of my posts haven't been in a very positive tone when talking about TWC, I half expected to get a not so nice response from the Tech. However, to the contrary, he was quite pleasant and even offered to take a look at my acct. He did that and saw that nothing had been paired. He said he'd place me on hold and, after talking to someone at CA TWC and explaining what my situation was, he'd transfer me back to them. He put me on hold and within a couple of minutes, I was talking with, I assume someone in CA TWC office. So, Mr. Tech, thanks for having thick skin. Oh, he also said the number should not have been posted for public display (or, words to that effect at least). That being said, it's nice to know that TWC techs are(A) monitoring these posts and (B) don't take our disparaging remarks personally. But maybe we shouldn't be posting back door numbers. I am guessing those guy's workload is crazy enough in just responding to calls from service techs without having to answer and then transfer calls from the lay public.

When I was transferred back to TWC, "Grace" was extremely helpful and had my non-working TA up and running within about 90 seconds. So, all in all, a positive experience with TWC this morning. I am heading out shortly to purchase an HDTV and will be doing another self install of an M-Card and another TA. I shared that information with "Grace" and she said she made notes on my acct. explaining exactly what needs to be done so that when I call later on today to get the second M-Card and TA activated, it should be a no-brainer for which ever Tech I happen to get. I'll letcha all know...


----------



## cwoody222

It's not a "back door" number. And even if it was, it wouldn't need to be posted if they could do their f'in' job right the first time.

Most of their techs (in the field and on the phone) are completely worthless when it comes to CC installs in TiVos.

I have no regrets saying anything about them in a public forum. If they want comments to stop, there's a simple solution - stop messing up so damn much.


----------



## colin1497

The number I called was on their website:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/texas/support/topic.ashx/cablecard

And yes, their contract field guys had failed miserably. The only defense I have for those guys is that they aren't allowed to call into TWC to pair the cards -- they actually have to call their office and relay the info to TWC. That said, it's pretty tough to screw up writing down a couple numbers and repeating them. The fact that they cratered the first 2 cards is kinda funny, but it cost me about a week getting up and running...


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Well, just when I was getting ready to defend the tech support folks at TWC, I met "Mike" when I called to have my second M-Card and TA activated earlier today. After calling the number on the TA pamphlet and waiting 11 minutes, Mike picked up. It was immediately apparent that Mike wasn't the class valedictorian at TWC tech support college. He was extremely slow in asking for the information and when I read off the Host information, I neglected to verbalize the dashes in between the numbers. After reading off the entire 15 or 16 digit number, there was a pause and he said he would need me to repeat the number sequence and say the word dash. Hmmmm, OK. Not that big of a deal. So, I repeated those numbers then provided the Data number sequence (being sure to say "dash" when appropriate) and after providing some other necessary information, he said he'd be placing me on hold and be right back. Mike's definition of "be right back" is different than mine. 15 minutes later, he was back and asked me to repeat the Host ID #. I did that and it turned out he had misunderstood an "8" as a zero when I was reading off the numbers. 8....Zero, yeah, I can see how they can sound alike (perhaps I should have spelled out the numerics?). OK, so another 8-10 minute wait and he came back and asked what the status of the TA was. Ummm, I hadn't given him any TA info yet and the amber light was blinking. I shared that information with him and said, "Don't you need the serial number off the tuning adapter?" and he said, "you already gave it to me". I explained that the only information I had provided was for the M-Card and I then gave him the SN for the TA. Back on hold I went. Long story short, after an hour or so on the phone with Mike, he couldn't get the TA going. What was most troublesome was he kept referring to a GREEN light even though I told him the only lights on this particular model TA are red and amber and that I thought he had the wrong model TA in mind. He blew that off and said he'd have to schedule a truck roll. Fine. So I made an appt. for Sunday, hung up, waited 3 minutes and called the main TWC #. I couldn't understand the name of the girl who answered but when I told her about the notes on my acct., she looked them up and, sure enough, Grace had left very thorough notes. She said, "yes, it says here you'd be calling to activate a tuning adapter ending in 004. Give me just a minute". Within a couple of minutes, the TA was up and running. I thanked her, hung up, called back and heard the recording I had previously heard about having a service call scheduled for 9/18 and I promptly pressed #3 and canceled it. Arrrrrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## dlfl

The first few times I called NCCS (the 2598 number) I always got the same guy, named "Mike", who was very competent and friendly. That was up til about 1.5 years ago. Then I started getting other people, including another "Mike", who matched the description of your Mike pretty well. None of the others have actually helped me IIRC.

For the last year or so I haven't needed to call NCCS. Occasionally I call local support and tell them to go to Screen 07, "Customer Balancing", and hit the Enter key ... and that re-authorizes my TA. I've never had CableCARD problems AFAIK.


----------



## avediswolf

New TiVo user. 

Was able to get me CableCard and Tuning Adapter at the local office. 
Other than being on hold for 45 minutes, the cablecard activation was smooth. 

The TA, though is not working... 

It's the Cisco. The light blinked, then went solid, so I thn plugged in the USB as instructed... Nothing happens. 

I've rebooted the Tivo and the TA numerous times... Nothing... The TA screen on the tivo continues to say "No Tuning Adapter"

I plugged in a usb thinb drive in the tivo to be sure the USB port was working, and it saw it and spit an error as expected. 

Then I decided to plug in the TA into a USB on the computer thinking it would at least say "Unreconized Hardware" - but nothing... I'm leaning to a problem with either the supplied USB cable or the TA itself. 

Will the TA not properly authorized cause this?

Thinking of driving over to the office and do a swap, but wanted to see if anyone else had this issue, and maybe can be resolved with a simple phone call. 

Thanks.


----------



## MC Hammer

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> One question I have for anyone familiar with the Linksys WRT54G router: I am trying to use a TiVo Remote app on my Android phone (it allows you to use the phone as a remote control for the Premier) and I am getting an error msg that says there is no communication with the Premier probably because my router has blocked port 31339. I've scoured the net but cannot find out how to unblock (or open?) port 31339. Can anyone assist with that? I have gotten into the router settings and I think I need to change something in the "games/applications" settings but, what that is, I have no clue. Anyone?


Whats your router's IP address?


----------



## Grumock

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Just called the number listed (it's 1830 here). Received a msg saying my wait time would be a minimum of 30 minutes and I was prompted to leave a msg if I didn't want to stay on the line. After pressing 1, I got another msg saying it could be up to 24 hours before my call was returned. I don't know about the rest of you but if your company was in the customer service industry, would this type of "service" be acceptable??? I left a detailed msg. I will let the group know when (if?) I get my call back.


This hold time is because we all are calling directly now. LOL They still have only 3 people staffing that desk max, covering the entire nation. Hold times did not used to be so bad, but it seems that is the norm now.


----------



## JJK1954

I happen to be one of the lucky ones here in NYC. It is going on two weeks now, and so far so good with TWC cablecard and TA. (Works like a charm) One thing I have to say is that I originally had the TWC DVR. Let me just say that it is the most antiquated piece of hardare I have ever seen. The label on the bottom read built in 2008. It is extremly slow when changing channels. It is a mystery to me as to why TWC has not updated their hardware, and at least try to compete with the the likes of Tivo. 

JJK


----------



## avediswolf

Just an update to my above post. 

I swapped the TA, hooked it up, waited until the light was solid, plugged in the usb, and it worked fine! Tested a bunch of channels that were not available without it, and it's all good. :up:


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

MC Hammer said:


> Whats your router's IP address?


Keep in mind I am an IT novice but I believe the router IP is 192.168.1.1


----------



## dponeill

Does anyone know how to order a cable card and tuning adapter in the NEO region?

I initailly called support, who transfered me to sales, who told me I had to pick them up at a local office, who told me that the have never had them and that I needed to fill out an online form, which looked like the old form for pre-ordering the tuning adaptor before they were available.

That was 2 weeks ago and I have not received anything or been contacted by anyone.


----------



## avediswolf

dponeill said:


> Does anyone know how to order a cable card and tuning adapter in the NEO region?
> 
> I initailly called support, who transfered me to sales, who told me I had to pick them up at a local office, who told me that the have never had them and that I needed to fill out an online form, which looked like the old form for pre-ordering the tuning adaptor before they were available.
> 
> That was 2 weeks ago and I have not received anything or been contacted by anyone.


I'm up in Columbus, I just walked into the local office, said I needed a cablecard and tuning adapter. 5 minutes later, I was walking out with them.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Grumock said:


> This hold time is because we all are calling directly now. LOL They still have only 3 people staffing that desk max, covering the entire nation. Hold times did not used to be so bad, but it seems that is the norm now.


Yes, I was advised of this when I spoke with someone at the number 2 days later. After being kind enough to take the time to look at my acct. he saw what the problem was and transferred me back to TWC, told them what needed to be done, and I was up and running within a minute or 2. If the number listed is truly for field techs only (and apparently it is), then in fairness to those who are staffing that desk, us non-tech types shouldn't be using it. I know there are posters here who are of the opinion that, if TWC CS was doing their job, we wouldn't have to find other alternatives but, again, TWC CS' shortcomings aren't the fault of the people manning the tech help desk.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

avediswolf said:


> I'm up in Columbus, I just walked into the local office, said I needed a cablecard and tuning adapter. 5 minutes later, I was walking out with them.


That's only half the battle. After installing the cc and TA, you will have to call TWC to have them activated and that is where most of the problems have been. Hopefully, your experience will be the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## dponeill

avediswolf said:


> I'm up in Columbus, I just walked into the local office, said I needed a cablecard and tuning adapter. 5 minutes later, I was walking out with them.


It seems that TWC doesn't have anyone in the Cleveland area who knows anything about cable cards. I was thinking i would try calling the cable card activation number next.


----------



## dlfl

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Yes, I was advised of this when I spoke with someone at the number 2 days later. After being kind enough to take the time to look at my acct. he saw what the problem was and transferred me back to TWC, told them what needed to be done, and I was up and running within a minute or 2. If the number listed is truly for field techs only (and apparently it is), then in fairness to those who are staffing that desk, us non-tech types shouldn't be using it. I know there are posters here who are of the opinion that, if TWC CS was doing their job, we wouldn't have to find other alternatives but, again, TWC CS' shortcomings aren't the fault of the people manning the tech help desk.


TWC as an entity is the deficient party here, not us consumers. If the choice is between inconveniencing some part of TWC versus a consumer, I believe the moral choice is to inconvenience the guilty entity. If this creates a problem for them, their management should make the appropriate adjustments. They continually brag to the FCC about their efforts, good performance and consumer satisfaction regarding CableCARD's and Tuning Adapters, so they should live up to the image they present.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

dponeill said:


> It seems that TWC doesn't have anyone in the Cleveland area who knows anything about cable cards. I was thinking i would try calling the cable card activation number next.


Try calling 877-893-2205.


----------



## Grumock

dlfl said:


> TWC as an entity is the deficient party here, not us consumers. If the choice is between inconveniencing some part of TWC versus a consumer, I believe the moral choice is to inconvenience the guilty entity. If this creates a problem for them, their management should make the appropriate adjustments.


Well said, but if we have to hold for extended periods of time because we are using a line that was never setup for customers, who's problem is it really? Personally I dont like holding for anything more then 5-10 minutes.
Still think it's hard to keep their CS up to date with CCs because each rep only sees one maybe a few times a year is my guess. I figure the CS dept has a high turn over rate too.


----------



## dlfl

dlfl said:


> TWC as an entity is the deficient party here, not us consumers. If the choice is between inconveniencing some part of TWC versus a consumer, I believe the moral choice is to inconvenience the guilty entity. If this creates a problem for them, their management should make the appropriate adjustments. They continually brag to the FCC about their efforts, good performance and consumer satisfaction regarding CableCARD's and Tuning Adapters, so they should live up to the image they present.





Grumock said:


> Well said, but if we have to hold for extended periods of time because we are using a line that was never setup for customers, who's problem is it really? Personally I dont like holding for anything more then 5-10 minutes.
> Still think it's hard to keep their CS up to date with CCs because each rep only sees one maybe a few times a year is my guess. I figure the CS dept has a high turn over rate too.


Good points ... no real argument here. Let's face it: TWC will never be what TiVo users want it to be. We are a tiny blip on their business radar screen and a PITA to boot. And the FCC can't make it really good as long as we're still stuck with CableCARD and Tuning Adapter. Three years out and we finally have self-install, well if you're lucky or can hold long enough.


----------



## avediswolf

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> That's only half the battle. After installing the cc and TA, you will have to call TWC to have them activated and that is where most of the problems have been. Hopefully, your experience will be the exception rather than the rule.


I guess I was lucky, The paper they gave me gave a number to call, Stayed on hold for almost 40 minutes, but when when the guy came one, I read him the numbers on the screen, he had me check the emms, then said it should be good in about 15 minutes, then I can hook up the TA.

Of course, the TA was faulty, but a quick visit to the office swapped to a good one. It was actucally quite painless. I expected so much worse.


----------



## dlfl

avediswolf said:


> I guess I was lucky, The paper they gave me gave a number to call, Stayed on hold for almost 40 minutes, but when when the guy came one, I read him the numbers on the screen, he had me check the emms, then said it should be good in about 15 minutes, then I can hook up the TA.
> 
> Of course, the TA was faulty, but a quick visit to the office swapped to a good one. It was actucally quite painless. I expected so much worse.


"... actually quite painless ..."  Your threshold of pain must be quite high!

BTW how did you determine the TA was faulty?

Actually your experience was relatively painless compared to many of the horror stories posted on these forums.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

avediswolf said:


> I guess I was lucky, The paper they gave me gave a number to call, Stayed on hold for almost 40 minutes, but when when the guy came one, I read him the numbers on the screen, he had me check the emms, then said it should be good in about 15 minutes, then I can hook up the TA.
> 
> Of course, the TA was faulty, but a quick visit to the office swapped to a good one. It was actucally quite painless. I expected so much worse.


Well, I commend your patience and reference to having to make another trip to TWC to replace a faulty TA as "quite painless". :up: One question: being that I'm apparently a glutton for punishment, I have purchased another Premieat which means I'll have to go through the whole activation thing again...When you called to get the replacement TA activated, what # did you call?


----------



## KeithB

So, what's it going to take to get TWC to drop the damned "no copy" bit in every single program? Do their own DVRs honor that bit, or are they just sticking it to TiVo users, because they know TiVo *does* honor the bit?


----------



## Fofer

I don't get the "no copy" bit in programs recorded off broadcast channels. I also noticed that 95% of my recordings are off broadcast channels. I'm seriously contemplating dropping digital cable entirely and just keeping broadcast... it's only $10.61 a month. Or maybe just drop that too and record everything OTA.


----------



## dlfl

KeithB said:


> So, what's it going to take to get TWC to drop the damned "no copy" bit in every single program? Do their own DVRs honor that bit, or are they just sticking it to TiVo users, because they know TiVo *does* honor the bit?


An act of God, or Congress  This is a dead horse ... please don't beat it in this thread. There has been much posting and letter writing over several years with not a tiny bit of hope revealed. Search the forum if you want to see the gory details, or start yet another thread on TWC copy protection.

If TiVo's streamed (instead of transferring an additional copy) to achieve TTG or MRV, they would not be limited by this copy-once protection. Actually there was a covert (but discovered and used by a few users) test of experimental streaming-type MRV on some Premiere's recently, but is it leading anywhere?


----------



## avediswolf

dlfl said:


> "... actually quite painless ..."  Your threshold of pain must be quite high!
> 
> BTW how did you determine the TA was faulty?
> 
> Actually your experience was relatively painless compared to many of the horror stories posted on these forums.


The USB wouldn't connect. Noticed the USB cable wasn't seating in the unit tightly. Since the office is very close, I didn't mind running back, so yes, relatively painless.

Now, Lets see how they handle me stopping by, and dropping 3 STBs from the "whole house DVR" crap. I should be done watching what I had recorded on those by this evening.


----------



## avediswolf

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Well, I commend your patience and reference to having to make another trip to TWC to replace a faulty TA as "quite painless". :up: One question: being that I'm apparently a glutton for punishment, I have purchased another Premieat which means I'll have to go through the whole activation thing again...When you called to get the replacement TA activated, what # did you call?


They gave me an instruction paper which has this number:
1.866.606.5889 which I called to activate the cable card.

The TA did not require activation, she said they were already pre-activated when I asked, At first I thought that was BS after reading how it goes, but when I got it home, the new one got plugged in, lights blinked for about 3-5 min, plugged it in the tivo, and it worked.

I'm sure since it wasn't too bad, I'll some how have a tremendous billing error next month.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

avediswolf said:


> They gave me an instruction paper which has this number:
> 1.866.606.5889 which I called to activate the cable card.
> 
> The TA did not require activation, she said they were already pre-activated when I asked, At first I thought that was BS after reading how it goes, but when I got it home, the new one got plugged in, lights blinked for about 3-5 min, plugged it in the tivo, and it worked.
> 
> I'm sure since it wasn't too bad, I'll some how have a tremendous billing error next month.


Pre-activated? Nice! Didn't know they could do such a thing. Is it the Motorola model (something 700 I think) with the amber light or the other one (Cisco?) with the green light?


----------



## dlfl

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Pre-activated? Nice! Didn't know they could do such a thing. Is it the Motorola model (something 700 I think) with the amber light or the other one (Cisco?) with the green light?


I wonder if there really is "pre-activation". My picture is the TA gets what it needs when it boots up. If it's not "authorized" on your account, then it won't be authorized at boot up and won't work (8-blinks-pause on the Cisco units). Authorization isn't permanent and a new authorization signal has to be sent out to the TA every 20 days or so. Hopefully this is done automatically or you will see 8-blinks when it expires. For the first year I had a TA, TWC SW Ohio was not sending these signals out and many of us had to call in every month to get re-authorized. Of course no one knew what was happening so some of those calls were very long and painful.

Pre-activation might just mean they make sure it's authorized on your account before it gets installed. (?)


----------



## avediswolf

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Pre-activated? Nice! Didn't know they could do such a thing. Is it the Motorola model (something 700 I think) with the amber light or the other one (Cisco?) with the green light?


It's a Cisco. 
After plugging it in the first time, the light would blink for about 10 minutes, then go solid. Plugged in the USB, and in business. 
Only had to call for the CableCard earlier.


----------



## shaggy314

I waited over 80 minutes on hold at 866-606-5889 (the self install only please line), before I spoke to anyone.

Guy obviously knew what he was doing, admitted that he's the only one after 9 PM my time. He efficiently and methodically got both CableCards up and running. His procedures had him let me go when the second card was waiting for CP auth. It eventually did, but no joy on the Tuning Adapter. Local TW tech support report it is not in 2 way mode and through two power cycles he couldn't get it working. I'm trying the 5889 guy again, I hope I have enough battery life to wait for him.

UPDATE: Reset the tuning adapter (with Bob again, man's got a thick skin and a lot of patience), I have most of my channels working. His concern for the RDC signal being bad has me keeping the Saturday truck roll. His knowledge is keeping me a Time Warner customer.


----------



## happysalesguy

Can someone tell me why you would need two cablecards?


----------



## TWCableHelp

Hello-- I just wanted to let everyone know that we're aware of the complaints posted here regarding the wait times to get through on our self-install line. We'd like to offer our apologies, as we do not want our customers to have to wait for assistance. We have seen an increase in customer interest in Cable Cards since we began offering a self install option, and we are working to resolve the situation by adding additional staff during peak calling periods in the near future. Thank you for your patience, and again, please accept our apologies for any inconvenience you have experienced. 

Phil B.
Customer Service Manager
Time Warner Cable


----------



## cwoody222

TWCableHelp said:


> Hello-- I just wanted to let everyone know that we're aware of the complaints posted here regarding the wait times to get through on our self-install line. We'd like to offer our apologies, as we do not want our customers to have to wait for assistance. We have seen an increase in customer interest in Cable Cards since we began offering a self install option, and we are working to resolve the situation by adding additional staff during peak calling periods in the near future. Thank you for your patience, and again, please accept our apologies for any inconvenience you have experienced.
> 
> Phil B.
> Customer Service Manager
> Time Warner Cable


Yea, Phil. You guys must just be so swamped.

MSOs Deployed Only 3,000 Net New Standalone CableCards In Last Three Months
http://www.multichannel.com/article...tandalone_CableCards_In_Last_Three_Months.php

Especially since the call is so complicated. Your CSRs have to listen to a number and type it in.

Your techs had to call in numbers also when they did installs. So whether it's your tech calling from a customer's home or a customer calling you themselves, it's still the same volume of people calling. So where did this increased volume come from?

Bottom line: your customer service for CableCard sucks. Always has. Always will.


----------



## cwoody222

happysalesguy said:


> Can someone tell me why you would need two cablecards?


Back in the day there were single-stream cards and multi-stream cards. Single-stream cards can only decode 1 channel at a time. Multi-stream cards can do 2.

The original Series 3 units can use both cards but it sees an M-card as a S-card. So the original Series 3 units MUST have 2 cards installed (even if they're M-cards).

The later Series 3 can either use 2 S-cards or 1 M-card.

The Premiere units can only use 1 M-card.


----------



## MC Hammer

cwoody222 said:


> Yea, Phil. You guys must just be so swamped.
> 
> MSOs Deployed Only 3,000 Net New Standalone CableCards In Last Three Months
> http://www.multichannel.com/article...tandalone_CableCards_In_Last_Three_Months.php
> 
> Especially since the call is so complicated. Your CSRs have to listen to a number and type it in.
> 
> Your techs had to call in numbers also when they did installs. So whether it's your tech calling from a customer's home or a customer calling you themselves, it's still the same volume of people calling. So where did this increased volume come from?
> 
> Bottom line: your customer service for CableCard sucks. Always has. Always will.


When truckrolls were required, the tech was calling dispatch. With self installs, you are calling a external support number. Huge difference there, bud.


----------



## Fofer

Yeah, with self installs, it should be even MORE straightforward.

Insert card. Navigate TiVo menus. Call a phone number. Read a number off a screen. Done.

This isn't rocket science...


----------



## dlfl

TWCableHelp said:


> Hello-- I just wanted to let everyone know that we're aware of the complaints posted here regarding the wait times to get through on our self-install line. We'd like to offer our apologies, as we do not want our customers to have to wait for assistance. We have seen an increase in customer interest in Cable Cards since we began offering a self install option, and we are working to resolve the situation by adding additional staff during peak calling periods in the near future. Thank you for your patience, and again, please accept our apologies for any inconvenience you have experienced.
> 
> Phil B.
> Customer Service Manager
> Time Warner Cable


Glad you're reading the forum, Phil. I have a question for you:
Various different CableCARD self-install phone numbers have popped up in different TWC regions. Do these all actually go to the NCCS support desk (North Carolina, I think), the one with the phone # ending in 2598 ?


----------



## cwoody222

MC Hammer said:


> When truckrolls were required, the tech was calling dispatch. With self installs, you are calling a external support number. Huge difference there, bud.


Well then, the dispatch should be receiving less calls now. Shift resources.

Easy.

As Fof says, this isn't rocket science.


----------



## TWCableHelp

dlfl said:


> Various different CableCARD self-install phone numbers have popped up in different TWC regions.


Which numbers are you referring to?

-Phil


----------



## SCSIRAID

happysalesguy said:


> Can someone tell me why you would need two cablecards?


You need two cablecards:

a) if you are using the original Tivo Series 3 (OLED Display). The design does not support the M-Card with multistream capability

b) if your cableco is only giving you S-Cards (single stream versions).


----------



## MC Hammer

cwoody222 said:


> Well then, the dispatch should be receiving less calls now. Shift resources.
> 
> Easy.
> 
> As Fof says, this isn't rocket science.


The decrease in calls to dispatch regarding CableCARD installations is negligible as they make up less than 1% of the total call volume day to day. Certainly, not impacting it enough that would cost justify a shift of resources.


----------



## dlfl

TWCableHelp said:


> Which numbers are you referring to?
> 
> -Phil


OK, following are a few I picked up from the last three pages of this thread: By clicking on the little > sign at the end of each quoted poster's name, you can go that post and see more details.

So I'm still wondering: Are these numbers actually going to different places, or all being redirected to one site?



Joey Bagadonuts said:


> The numbers provided on the install pamphlet provided by the TWC office are 877-309-5859 for in CA and 877-893-2205 for out of CA. You will be asked for the SN, the Host Number (xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx-x), and the Data Number (xxx-xxx-xxx-xx).





m3000 said:


> Try the TW National Cable Card hotline: 1-866-532-2598
> 
> They got my TA going in 30 seconds after 2 different CS guys had no freaking idea what they were doing. Just tell them you were transferred from another CS agent since you're not supposed to just call them directly. But then most CS agents have no idea about the number so it's like a Catch 22 then.
> 
> Also file a complaint against the FCC for not training their employees on something they're legally required to support. I did after my ridiculous blotched CC install, and got a phone call today apologizing for 10 minutes and got some free cable/internet out of it.


This is the "2598" number I referred to -- been around for years.



colin1497 said:


> The number I called was on their website:
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/texas/support/topic.ashx/cablecard
> 
> And yes, their contract field guys had failed miserably. The only defense I have for those guys is that they aren't allowed to call into TWC to pair the cards -- they actually have to call their office and relay the info to TWC. That said, it's pretty tough to screw up writing down a couple numbers and repeating them. The fact that they cratered the first 2 cards is kinda funny, but it cost me about a week getting up and running...


----------



## dlfl

MC Hammer said:


> The decrease in calls to dispatch regarding CableCARD installations is negligible as they make up less than 1% of the total call volume day to day. .......


Can't help wondering if that's still true, given the self-install calls that started recently. (??)


----------



## TWCableHelp

dlfl said:


> OK, following are a few I picked up from the last three pages of this thread: By clicking on the little > sign at the end of each quoted poster's name, you can go that post and see more details.
> 
> So I'm still wondering: Are these numbers actually going to different places, or all being redirected to one site?


Thanks. To answer your question, no, all traffic is not routed to one site. Most of the West Region markets (IE San Diego, LA, Hawaii, etc) are handled separately from markets in the NE, Ohio, Carolinas, etc. We recognize that there are wait times, particularly in the evening, and we will be addressing this soon.

Phil


----------



## shaggy314

TWCableHelp said:


> Thanks. To answer your question, no, all traffic is not routed to one site. Most of the West Region markets (IE San Diego, LA, Hawaii, etc) are handled separately from markets in the NE, Ohio, Carolinas, etc. We recognize that there are wait times, particularly in the evening, and we will be addressing this soon.
> 
> Phil


And see, i called yet another number: 866-606-5889 (the self installs only line)... and that was a number I had to find here.

-JB
P.S. Please give Bob a raise and have him teach the poor T1 agents who seem to have conflicting or confusing instructions for CC & TA activations. I base this not just on the fact he got it working, but that Late Night Bob had plan and didn't seem to be winging it with multiple holds to check with their resources.


----------



## Grumock

Fofer said:


> Yeah, with self installs, it should be even MORE straightforward.
> 
> Insert card. Navigate TiVo menus. Call a phone number. Read a number off a screen. Done.
> 
> This isn't rocket science...


You're right it is straight forward when it goes smooth like that. What happens if your card is not staged, or the card does not get a channel map? That is not as straight forward as just typing in numbers.


----------



## Grumock

shaggy314 said:


> And see, i called yet another number: 866-606-5889 (the self installs only line)... and that was a number I had to find here.
> 
> -JB
> P.S. Please give Bob a raise and have him teach the poor T1 agents who seem to have conflicting or confusing instructions for CC & TA activations. I base this not just on the fact he got it working, but that Late Night Bob had plan and didn't seem to be winging it with multiple holds to check with their resources.


That number is also directed to the NCCSD so there is still just 2-3 people nationwide taking all these calls.


----------



## wtherrell

Picked up cable card and TA at local office today. No problem. I did not call ahead or anything. Just walked in and asked for them. Now when my Elite gets here I will try some of the numbers in this thread. Although the Rep. at the office said just to call CS. Based on past experience they will just transfer me to Cable Card / TA office.


----------



## tlwizard

We're looking at getting TWC here in the LA-area (Venice) and wanted to see if anyone had good experiences with them here. They appear to be running a bundle that is 89.99/mo after recurring discounts that includes TV service (200 channels) with the variety tier, 10Mbps internet and phone. What's the HD quality like? 

Unfortunately, we just moved here and thought that we could bring our FiOS with us, but alas. So now it's either DirecTV or TWC, and I can't keep our Tivos with DTV.

What's the deal with the tuning adapter? Does TWC and Premiere XL not play nice together without it? Is is something else that I will need to plug in or does it run off power from the coax cable?

I feel like I've heard nothing but horror stories about TWC, but I can't imagine having a worse experience than the one I had with DirecTV many years ago (not that I want anything less than an amazing experience with TWC - which was what I had with FiOS.)


----------



## dlfl

If you had Verizon FIOS, nothing else will be quite as good. Frontier FIOS has had more mixed reviews here.

Whether you need a Tuning Adapter depends solely on whether your cable system uses SDV, see the sticky thread on SDV at the top of this forum. If you need a TA but don't have one you will be missing a lot of channels you're paying for. My impression from posts here is that a number of systems in the LA area are going to SDV recently. TA's are furnished free by the cable co, unless you value the time you may waste trying to get (and keep) it working properly -- many horror stories have been posted here.

Good luck with TWC -- experiences vary and some of them are very bad. I would still choose TWC cable over DirecTV overall though, primarily due to DirecTV's less attractive policies on commitments and equipment ownership.


----------



## Eccles

I'd add that although TW may not be using SDV right now, the writing is on the wall and eventually they'll use them everywhere as they cram ever more channels into their available bandwidth.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

tlwizard said:


> We're looking at getting TWC here in the LA-area (Venice) and wanted to see if anyone had good experiences with them here. They appear to be running a bundle that is 89.99/mo after recurring discounts that includes TV service (200 channels) with the variety tier, 10Mbps internet and phone. What's the HD quality like?
> 
> Unfortunately, we just moved here and thought that we could bring our FiOS with us, but alas. So now it's either DirecTV or TWC, and I can't keep our Tivos with DTV.
> 
> What's the deal with the tuning adapter? Does TWC and Premiere XL not play nice together without it? Is is something else that I will need to plug in or does it run off power from the coax cable?
> 
> I feel like I've heard nothing but horror stories about TWC, but I can't imagine having a worse experience than the one I had with DirecTV many years ago (not that I want anything less than an amazing experience with TWC - which was what I had with FiOS.)


Welcome to L.A.. I'm in Anaheim which, if you don't know the area is about 1-14 hours (depending on the L.A. traffic) SE of you. Unfortunately, I have been one of the many TWC horror stories here. For some reason, in the L.A. area at least, TWC folks want to make it as difficult as they can for us TiVo folks. At first I thought they were just pissed off about the DVR and set top box revenue they was losing to TiVo users but there has to be more to it. Even after the Feds stepped in and instituted some regulations, TWC still isn't playing by the rules. The bad news is, they're pretty much the only game in town for TiVo users. As far as HD quality, I haven't had any problems. And their internet service ("Road Runner") has been excellent. Unfortunately, when it comes to TWC and TiVo and tuning adapters and CableCards, you might be in for a bumpy ride. The tuning adapter is about the size of a cable modem and is AC powered. The cable line coming in from the outside goes into the tuning adapter and a second coax cable comes out of the tuning adapter and goes into the DVR (there is also a USB cable that goes from the tuning adapter to the DVR but all necessary cables are provided with the tuning adapter which is free from TWC). Your TV connects to TiVo via an HDMI cable which comes with the TiVo DVR. My advice is to talk with your local TWC office and find out if they're playing by FCC rules or not (meaning, do they provide self installation CableCards). If they're not playing by the rules then you'll have to call TWC tech support, speak with a supervisor and arrange for a truck roll. Insist that the $29.99 they normally charge for that is waived, being that you tried to get the CableCard(s) yourself. Assuming the truck roll is necessary and you were told the charge would be waived, make sure to check your next bill because, as hard as this may be to believe, sometimes the tech people and the billing people at TWC aren't on the same page and you may see the $29.99 charge. I am speaking from experience as, that is what I am dealing with right now. The local TWC office refused to provide a self install CableCard (the M Card) and I had to call and complain to tech support. They sent a truck and even though I was assured there'd be no charge, low and behold when I got the next bill, there was a $29.99 charge. Sometimes I miss the days of the rabbit ears and only having 3 or 4 channels to worry about. OK, I don't miss 'em that much.


----------



## Fofer

Same area here, so let me repost my recent experience: 


Fofer said:


> I called to try and add the Choice Tier. That didn't work out so well, no new channels were appearing, so I called again. What followed was nightmare of epic proportions as TWC had to send technicians out to my house, about 5 times over the course of three weeks... as they ran new cabling to my house, swapped my CableCard (three times,) ran new cabling again. Of course along the way... I lost authorization to _all my non-local cable channels_. Basically had no TV for the better part of a month. So they came back again and this time had me uninstall my TiVo (!) so they could take it to another neighborhood "node," hook it up to a pole there and try to get my channels authorized again. Every tech giving a different excuse from the next, all of them clueless and nobody knowing how to get my *&^%%$ channels back.
> 
> At one point they actually blamed the summer heat; that it must have been affecting the cabling and weakened it to the point where channel authorizations wouldn't go through. That if we tried later in the night when it cooled down, it'd probably go through.
> 
> In the end, of course, _as I'd insisted it would be from minute #1_, it turned out to be an authorization issue with my account in their system. A kind woman named Karla, higher up in the advanced technical support group, sorted it out for me.
> 
> I will never be so bold as to try to add any channels again to my TWC lineup. They're a complete joke when it comes to TiVos and cable cards. Never again.


Thankfully, I have not had to deal with the Tuning Adapter, at least not yet. At some point in my saga, some of the clueless employees suggested that maybe I needed one and that was the problem. (Really, nobody had any clue.) In the end, it's working now, so clearly the lack of the TA wasn't the issue, either.

I have since dropped the Choice and Movie tiers and considering dropping more. The less I have to deal with TWC the happier I am. The fact of the matter is, I am watching my AppleTVs, Roku, Vudu and iPad more than any recorded television these days.

I think if a Tuning Adapter became a necessity here, that would be my final straw; I'll just cancel my cable TV subscription and start using OTA instead. Or maybe just go down to basic cable...


----------



## tlwizard

Thanks Fofer and Bagadonuts. So you guys are both in the LA area, but Bagadonuts uses the Tuning adapter and then Fofer you don't?

They're offering the Variety package with the bundle. They're also offering 3 free months of HBO. But will canceling HBO at the end of 3 months be a huge hassle (and make the three free months not worth it?)

I am happy that there's no annual contract. FiOS said they're actively working on getting FiOS to my building. It goes to every building around mine, they just never ran the fiber cables from the pole to our building. But they have no ETA as to when that will be done.


----------



## Fofer

No TA here (yet.) I hope it never comes but I know that's unrealistic. I hope that if/when it does come, it's for crappy channels I don't care about so I can just not install it. If I have to install it for the few channels I actually do watch, I hope it just works and doesn't cause me a headache. Any more TWC headaches and I may just cancel the TV subscription entirely. Go down to basic cable only&#8230; or maybe just OTA. HD reception via rabbit ears to my TiVo Premiere was pretty good, last I checked.


----------



## tlwizard

Fofer said:


> No TA here (yet.) I hope it never comes but I know that's unrealistic. I hope that if/when it does come, it's for crappy channels I don't care about so I can just not install it. If I have to install it for the few channels I actually do watch, I hope it just works and doesn't cause me a headache. Any more TWC headaches and I may just cancel the TV subscription entirely. Go down to basic cable only or maybe just OTA. HD reception via rabbit ears to my TiVo Premiere was pretty good, last I checked.


Gotcha. What part of town are you in?

And I didn't realize the TA was just for some channels. Thought it might be for all. Bagadonuts, what channels are your TA used for?


----------



## cwoody222

A friend's friend recently wanted to upgrade her whole home entertainment system. So Monday she purchased a Premiere, iPad and Airport Extreme. On Tuesday she hooked it all up - Time Warner was scheduled to come Wednesday. They did.

It's Thursday. She still doesn't have all her channels. The Time Warner tech botched the install.

TiVo hookup was fine, Internet was fine, Airport Extreme and iPad... all fine.

But when it comes to the CableCARD & TiVo YET AGAIN they show their complete ignorance and stupidity.

Good job, TW.

It took me 3 visits to get mine working over a year ago. Bets on how long it'll take my friend's friend?


----------



## MC Hammer

cwoody222 said:


> A friend's friend recently wanted to upgrade her whole home entertainment system. So Monday she purchased a Premiere, iPad and Airport Extreme. On Tuesday she hooked it all up - Time Warner was scheduled to come Wednesday. They did.
> 
> It's Thursday. She still doesn't have all her channels. The Time Warner tech botched the install.
> 
> TiVo hookup was fine, Internet was fine, Airport Extreme and iPad... all fine.
> 
> But when it comes to the CableCARD & TiVo YET AGAIN they show their complete ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Good job, TW.
> 
> It took me 3 visits to get mine working over a year ago. Bets on how long it'll take my friend's friend?


If she calls 1-866-532-2598, 30 minutes tops.


----------



## SASouth

MC Hammer said:


> If she calls 1-866-532-2598, 30 minutes tops.


Yep, the knowledge about how to set up cable cards definitely is at that number, but keep in mind that she'll probably get a lecture from the support rep on the phone telling her that the number she called is for field techs to call NOT customers. Then they'll probably go ahead and set it up.

(I know this cause I just got my lecture today! The funny thing is that the TWC guy that handed me the cable card at the TWC store gave me the number and told me to call it. The cable card support guy was a bit of a jerk. Though he did know what he was doing. My call lasted about 5 minutes. Everything including premiums is working fine on my new Elite.)


----------



## cwoody222

Nope.

Turns out the moron installer told her she didn't need an SDV TA box (she does). I had told her to DEMAND one but she backed down.

So now she has to wait while they mail her own. I told her to DEMAND one NOW but she wouldn't.

I also told her to ask for a refund for the install and any missed service.

Seriously - how hard is this? EVERY SINGLE TIVO INSTALL WITH DIGITAL CABLE *NEEDS* AN SDV TA BOX IN THIS AREA. EVERY ONE. How hard is that to remember?


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

tlwizard said:


> Gotcha. What part of town are you in?
> 
> And I didn't realize the TA was just for some channels. Thought it might be for all. Bagadonuts, what channels are your TA used for?


Remember, I'm in Anahem which is Orange County so that's probably why I need a TA and Fofer, who I believe is in LA County doesn't (yet). As to which channels the TA affects: I haven't been able to quite figure that out. For example, when my TA went out a few weeks ago (it just needed a simple reboot), all but 2 of my HBO channels went out as well. Why I was able to still get a couple of HBO channels, I don't know. All of my Encore channels went out as did all of my Center Ice channels. But I was still able to get a majority of HD channels with the TA working.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

SASouth said:


> Yep, the knowledge about how to set up cable cards definitely is at that number, but keep in mind that she'll probably get a lecture from the support rep on the phone telling her that the number she called is for field techs to call NOT customers. Then they'll probably go ahead and set it up.
> 
> (I know this cause I just got my lecture today! The funny thing is that the TWC guy that handed me the cable card at the TWC store gave me the number and told me to call it. The cable card support guy was a bit of a jerk. Though he did know what he was doing. My call lasted about 5 minutes. Everything including premiums is working fine on my new Elite.)


I received the same lecture when I called. Thing is, I was transferred to him by TWC TS. Also, after giving him some background on my TiVo history, the tech I spoke with (name escapes me now) said he had read some of my posts on this forum so, keep that in mind. He didn't take care of my issue personally but, before transferring me back to TWC, he instructed that tech on what steps to take to correct my issue. So, he did address my problem, just not personally. He wasn't at all rude with me but he was adamant that the number he was at shouldn't have been posted and was supposed to be used for field techs only. As some other posters here have said, if TWC CS/TS had their act together, we wouldn't have to use back door numbers that aren't typically for public use.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Over the past couple of weeks, I have encountered an issue with 2 of the 3 premiers I have recently purchased. When I fire up the TV, I see a black screen and a message that says something like the channel I am trying to receive isn't authorized. Arrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!  I have to reboot the TA and the DVR in order to get things back to normal. Anyone have thoughts on what's causing that?


----------



## dlfl

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Over the past couple of weeks, I have encountered an issue with 2 of the 3 premiers I have recently purchased. When I fire up the TV, I see a black screen and a message that says something like the channel I am trying to receive isn't authorized. Arrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!  I have to reboot the TA and the DVR in order to get things back to normal. Anyone have thoughts on what's causing that?


Be nice to know the exact message you get. I don't remember ever seeing one with "authorized" in it. The fact it only occurs on 2 of 3 (identical ?) units must mean something, such as signal quality differences due to cabling and splitters.


----------



## JJK1954

It happens to me now and then. Try pressing the "Zoom" button of the Tivo remote. It should reset it.


----------



## tlwizard

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Remember, I'm in Anahem which is Orange County so that's probably why I need a TA and Fofer, who I believe is in LA County doesn't (yet). As to which channels the TA affects: I haven't been able to quite figure that out. For example, when my TA went out a few weeks ago (it just needed a simple reboot), all but 2 of my HBO channels went out as well. Why I was able to still get a couple of HBO channels, I don't know. All of my Encore channels went out as did all of my Center Ice channels. But I was still able to get a majority of HD channels with the TA working.


Ah, ok. Thanks. My install is on Tuesday, so hopefully there's no TA and no troubles. Thanks again.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

dlfl said:


> Be nice to know the exact message you get. I don't remember ever seeing one with "authorized" in it. The fact it only occurs on 2 of 3 (identical ?) units must mean something, such as signal quality differences due to cabling and splitters.


Sorry about the lack of info. I was going on memory. When the problem reoccurs, I'll type back and share the message being displayed.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

JJK1954 said:


> It happens to me now and then. Try pressing the "Zoom" button of the Tivo remote. It should reset it.


Thanks for the info! I'll give that a try.


----------



## MeInDallas

I get that same thing with TWC DVR's too. Usually I just change the channels around and then it works again.


----------



## SASouth

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> -snip
> He wasn't at all rude with me but he was adamant that the number he was at shouldn't have been posted and was supposed to be used for field techs only. As some other posters here have said, if TWC CS/TS had their act together, we wouldn't have to use back door numbers that aren't typically for public use.


Two things: I was given the phone number by a CS rep at the TWC store when I picked up the cable card. I didn't pull it off of any web site. I didn't know that customers were not supposed to call that number. I simply called the number I was given to activate the card.

Second, the person I spoke to was short with me and acted like I was just a nuisance even though he did go ahead and helped me. I applaud his knowledge and his ability to set up the cable card in the minimum amount of time. I just think he needs to work on his people skills.


----------



## SASouth

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> -snip
> He wasn't at all rude with me but he was adamant that the number he was at shouldn't have been posted and was supposed to be used for field techs only. As some other posters here have said, if TWC CS/TS had their act together, we wouldn't have to use back door numbers that aren't typically for public use.


Two things: I was given the phone number by a CS rep at the TWC store when I picked up the cable card. I didn't pull it off of any web site. I didn't know that customers were not supposed to call that number. I simply called the number I was given to activate the card.

Second, the person I spoke to, even though he went ahead and helped me, was short with me and acted like I was just a nuisance. I applaud his knowledge and his ability to set up the cable card in the minimum amount of time. I just think he needs to work on his people skills.


----------



## Cspot

I used the 5889 number this morning, on hold for 30 minutes, decided to leave a voice-mail to see if that process works. I also included the CableCard ID/Host ID information along with my other contact info in hopes they would make it happen.

5 hrs and counting....


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Cspot said:


> I used the 5889 number this morning, on hold for 30 minutes, decided to leave a voice-mail to see if that process works. I also included the CableCard ID/Host ID information along with my other contact info in hopes they would make it happen.
> 
> 5 hrs and counting....


I tried that method, too (leaving voice mail). If I remember correctly,their message was that a tech would return my call within 24 hours. It's been about a month, maybe a month and a half since I left that message....still waiting....


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

SASouth said:


> Two things: I was given the phone number by a CS rep at the TWC store when I picked up the cable card. I didn't pull it off of any web site. I didn't know that customers were not supposed to call that number. I simply called the number I was given to activate the card.
> 
> Second, the person I spoke to, even though he went ahead and helped me, was short with me and acted like I was just a nuisance. I applaud his knowledge and his ability to set up the cable card in the minimum amount of time. I just think he needs to work on his people skills.


I was just passing on what the tech told me. I'm not blaming anyone for ending up at that number. Heck, I was transferred to that number by a TWC Rep. But I had seen the number posted here (or maybe it was in another TWC-related forum) and the tech I spoke with said it shouldn't have been posted because it was set up for field techs only. The guy I spoke with was polite but, if the information on this board is right, that desk is only manned by a few techs and they're undoubtedly inundated with calls - not only from field techs but now from customers as well. Everyone is entitled to having a bad day now and then.


----------



## Cspot

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> I tried that method, too (leaving voice mail). If I remember correctly,their message was that a tech would return my call within 24 hours. It's been about a month, maybe a month and a half since I left that message....still waiting....


Based on that comment, just called back, 10 mins on hold, 5 mins to pair. Waiting on TA now, 3 blinks at the moment.

Edit: all good, so looks like the folks in Dayton can expect a reasonably painless self install.


----------



## dlfl

Cspot said:


> Based on that comment, just called back, 10 mins on hold, 5 mins to pair. Waiting on TA now, 3 blinks at the moment.
> 
> Edit: all good, so looks like the folks in Dayton can expect a reasonably painless self install.


Kind of hard to keep track of that number you "just called back". Was it the 2598 number, the 5889 number or what?

Greetings fellow Dayton-area person. I hope your experience with your TA is better than mine has been. Our area (Englewood) had an outage early Saturday morning (10/29/2011) and (naturally) I was missing some SDV channels after that and had to reboot the TA and re-acquire the channel map. Then there are the tuning failures and missed recordings because of them. I called TWC tech support during the outage and the automated system took my phone number and said it would call when the outage was fixed. Guess what? No call.


----------



## Cspot

dlfl said:


> Kind of hard to keep track of that number you "just called back". Was it the 2598 number, the 5889 number or what?
> 
> Greetings fellow Dayton-area person. I hope your experience with your TA is better than mine has been. Our area (Englewood) had an outage early Saturday morning (10/29/2011) and (naturally) I was missing some SDV channels after that and had to reboot the TA and re-acquire the channel map. Then there are the tuning failures and missed recordings because of them. I called TWC tech support during the outage and the automated system took my phone number and said it would call when the outage was fixed. Guess what? No call.


The 5889 number, Jeff is who took the call. He asked if I was an installer or customer, confirmed my identity, asked for the Host ID/CableCard ID, repeated it, then without much explanation, rattled off the two pages to review -- under CableCARD Menu.

1. Cisco CableCARD CA Screen: check for EMMs _which I had_
2. Cisco CableCARD CP Info: Auth status: _Waiting for auth_

He said give it 10 minutes and everything should be good. The call was over.

After about 5 minutes all the current, non-SDV (since TA wasn't inline yet) stations I'm supposed to receive were now working.

Added TA to the loop, 3-blinks occurred for about 10 mins, then the 8-blinks started, few minutes later solid light, all the SDV channels were now in the listing and viewable.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

dlfl said:


> Be nice to know the exact message you get. I don't remember ever seeing one with "authorized" in it. The fact it only occurs on 2 of 3 (identical ?) units must mean something, such as signal quality differences due to cabling and splitters.


OK, well now it has occurred on all 3 of my Premiers and the message displayed is "This channel is not authorized. Contact your cable provider for more information". Arrrrrrrrgh  Tried the Zoom button the remote with no luck. Had to restart the system. Which brings to light another question: Why, when just about every other device I have is able to boot up in seconds, does it take the Premier several minutes to reboot?


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

dlfl said:


> Be nice to know the exact message you get. I don't remember ever seeing one with "authorized" in it. The fact it only occurs on 2 of 3 (identical ?) units must mean something, such as signal quality differences due to cabling and splitters.


OK, well now it has occurred on all 3 of my Premiers and the message displayed is "This channel is not authorized. Contact your cable provider for more information". Arrrrrrrrgh  Tried the Zoom button on the remote with no luck. Had to restart the system. Which brings to light another question: Why, when just about every other device I have is able to boot up in seconds, does it take the Premier several minutes to reboot?


----------



## dlfl

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> OK, well now it has occurred on all 3 of my Premiers and the message displayed is "This channel is not authorized. Contact your cable provider for more information". Arrrrrrrrgh  Tried the Zoom button on the remote with no luck. Had to restart the system. Which brings to light another question: Why, when just about every other device I have is able to boot up in seconds, does it take the Premier several minutes to reboot?


Maybe the messages are different on Premieres. On my THD the message is something like "This channel is not provided by the Tuning Adapter. Contact your cable provider...." I suspect it means the same thing. Some combinatin of rebooting the TA, rebooting the TiVo and cycling the USB connection always gets my channels back.

However, another thing to try is call local TWC support and ask the rep to go to the "Customer Balancing" screen and hit the enter key. They may have their list of authorized channels that they send to CableCARD and TA's screwed up. In that case only fixing that list will fix the problem. I think you've already tried the National Cable Card Support desk (2598 number) but if nothing else works, call them back.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

dlfl said:


> Maybe the messages are different on Premieres. On my THD the message is something like "This channel is not provided by the Tuning Adapter. Contact your cable provider...." I suspect it means the same thing. Some combinatin of rebooting the TA, rebooting the TiVo and cycling the USB connection always gets my channels back.
> 
> However, another thing to try is call local TWC support and ask the rep to go to the "Customer Balancing" screen and hit the enter key. They may have their list of authorized channels that they send to CableCARD and TA's screwed up. In that case only fixing that list will fix the problem. I think you've already tried the National Cable Card Support desk (2598 number) but if nothing else works, call them back.


Thanks for the suggestions. I already rebooted and that cleared the problem. Next time it occurs I'll call TWC and have them execute the customer balancing process.

Thanks again...


----------



## cwoody222

cwoody222 said:


> A friend's friend recently wanted to upgrade her whole home entertainment system. So Monday she purchased a Premiere, iPad and Airport Extreme. On Tuesday she hooked it all up - Time Warner was scheduled to come Wednesday. They did.
> 
> It's Thursday. She still doesn't have all her channels. The Time Warner tech botched the install.
> 
> TiVo hookup was fine, Internet was fine, Airport Extreme and iPad... all fine.
> 
> But when it comes to the CableCARD & TiVo YET AGAIN they show their complete ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Good job, TW.
> 
> It took me 3 visits to get mine working over a year ago. Bets on how long it'll take my friend's friend?


My friend's TiVo is working now.

A week later. Multiple phone calls. And a 2nd visit from a 30 year veteran employee who had to spend 2.5 hours on the phone.


----------



## Fofer

I'm with you, cwoody222. This whole situation remains absurd.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

cwoody222 said:


> My friend's TiVo is working now.
> 
> A week later. Multiple phone calls. And a 2nd visit from a 30 year veteran employee who had to spend 2.5 hours on the phone.


OK, show of hands....are the TWC Techs truly this inept or have they been instructed to play dumb when dealing with TiVo customers to make some sort of point? I vote the latter.


----------



## Fofer

If so, they are great actors.

I vote the former. It's just the lowest of low priorities over there. They don't care and they don't care that they don't care...


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Fofer said:


> If so, they are great actors.
> 
> I vote the former. It's just the lowest of low priorities over there. They don't care and they don't care that they don't care...


Well, then they should get academy awards. I don't know what line of work you're in but, in my world, if an employee of mine was as inept at their job as some of the TWC CS' and field techs are, they'd be in the unemployment line. Which is why I wonder, are they truly that ignorant?

I don't know if you saw my previous posts about my M card issue with my local TWC store. I went there one Saturday and picked up 2 M cards and 2 TA's with no problem. 2 weeks later, after we purchased a 3rd Premier, I was working so my roommate went back to get a 3rd m card and TA and she was denied. She was told whoever had given out the earlier cards had "violated company policy" (she was given the TA with no issue). So I called TWC TS and raised a ruckus and they rolled a truck and assured me they'd waive the $29.99 charge. Yeah, guess what showed up on my next cable bill - $29.99 for the truck roll for the m card delivery and install. I just can't believe a company allows their employees to be that diminished. And if any TWC CS people are reading this, I'll apologize in advance for the generalization but, as you have undoubtedly read on these TWC forums, you have the deserved reputation of not being the sharpest knives in the drawer.


----------



## cwoody222

When my first tech came out to install TWO cards in the TWO slots that were located right next to each other in the back of my Series 3 he put one card in. Then he took the other card in his hand and started to walk down the hall. To look for "the other TV that needs the other card". That was after he tried to stick the first card into the TV (that had no card slots) even though my TiVo was clearly pulled out for his easy access.

I guess the empty, identical slot directly above the one he just stuck a card in wasn't enough of a clue to him so he had to go find a TV to stick it into.

So yea, they're REALLY that inept. Absolute. ****ing. Morons.

And remember, my friend this time requested a SDV TA. But the tech didn't bring one (ignoring the customer request) because he said "she didn't need one". Even though EVERY SINGLE TIVO WITH CABLE CARDS IN THIS AREA does.

So does he get it wrong every single time?

And how could it take TWO AND A HALF HOURS to get it set up over the phone? I thought - according to the shills in this thread - that there are like 6 people working the national CableCARD line. So can't Time Warner properly train SIX PEOPLE?

Oh, and I will not apologize for any generalization because 99% that I've talked to are completely inept, arrogant, and in no way whatsoever should be employed.


----------



## cwoody222

Oh, and meanwhile my recording of Workaholics last night and American Horror Story tonight both didn't record due to SDV failed channel changes.

When I complain to TW about this all they offer to do is send a tech to "check my signal levels". Really?

I ignore their requests to set up an appointment. I have no time in my life for them to come here to do nothing that will solve something that is a software issue (partly on TiVo's end, to be fair).


----------



## Arcady

I think they take people who are too stupid to work for the TSA and hire them at Time Warner. This entire group is too stupid to work at McDonald's.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> OK, show of hands....are the TWC Techs truly this inept or have they been instructed to play dumb when dealing with TiVo customers to make some sort of point? I vote the latter.


I dont think it is either of those choices... I think they are simply not well trained on CC's or TA's and given the low number of TiVo's in their customer base the basic TWC techs have little to no experience with them.


----------



## cwoody222

The six people who answer the phones at the national help line aren't trained?

A 30-year veteran isn't trained (or motivated enough to educate himself)?

A tech is sent out without the basic knowledge of what a SDV TA does and when it should be used?


The FCC has MANDATED that cable companies allow self-installs. That should lead one to believe the FCC believes this should be an easy process.

Is a TW tech supposed to know less than a customer?


----------



## dlfl

cwoody222 said:


> ..........The FCC has MANDATED that cable companies allow self-installs. That should lead one to believe the FCC believes this should be an easy process.
> 
> Is a TW tech supposed to know less than a customer?


I believe the answer is "yes" as far as the Cable Cos are concerned, although they will never take that position publicly .... because "...the FCC has MANDATED.." etc.

This is nothing new and it's not going to change. TiVo (i.e., CableCARD and Tuning Adapter) are something they don't want and are a PITA that has been forced on them. It takes a lot more FCC enforcement than we'll ever have to push that noodle. The cable techs know the things that are of core interest to the company.


----------



## bobrt6676

Wow, some good news from TWC. I opened my TWC bill to find the cost of my CC's went from 2.50 to 2.00.  I dropped my TWC DVR(daughter moved out) and HBO/Showtime and cut 30+ off my bill. Now I have 2-THD's and 1-PremiereXL and NO TWC boxes. YEA!


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Update on my FCC complaint. 3 days ago, which is over a month after I filed the complaint, I received written correspondence from the FCC advising me they had received my emailed complaint. Gee, thanks FCC. Our tax dollars at work.


----------



## wtherrell

Sometime last week TWC Charlotte changed Hallmark Channel from 76 to 23. I have been waiting in vain for the Tivos to receive the message about the the change. So my Hallmark channel SP's record only the message that TWC has posted on 76. I have reported this to Tivo but they say it will take 5 to 7 days to respond. 
Very unusual. I wonder what is going on and whether future channel lineup changes will cause the same problems.


----------



## Eccles

bobrt6676 said:


> Wow, some good news from TWC. I opened my TWC bill to find the cost of my CC's went from 2.50 to 2.00.


Same here in Austin, effective December 1. Of course the cost of the actual cable service went up by five bucks per month, but that $0.50 drop in the CCard fee was a welcome surprise. You have to wonder if it was in response to a mandate from the FCC or other regulatory body - I find it hard to believe that TW would reduce a charge without being forced to.


----------



## cwoody222

My CARDS here in Buffalo, NY also went from $2.50 to $2.00. Whoopdie do.


----------



## wweboy

So I just got digital cable and I've got some promo deal for 40 dollars for 12 months. Well I asked about using my Tivo and I was told that using the tivo is a different pricing structure is this legal or did I just get someone who wanted me to stay with their HDTV converter ( I chose not to use their DVR)

in TWC Charlotte. 

Thanks.


----------



## cwoody222

Probably true.

I was excluded from most bundled deals due to TiVo also.


----------



## ShaneF

This reminds me that about a year ago I tried to add a movie tier to my account here near Buffalo NY. It was whatever tier contains IFC. Per an email I got from TWC I coud add the tier for an additional $4.95 per month. 

When I called and explained I had CableCARDs the CSR first had to put me on hold for 10 minutes to talk to a supervisor. When she came back she told me that the pricing I saw in the email didn't apply to CC customers and that it would actually cost me an additional $20 per month or something outrageous. 

As I recall, the explanation had to do with the fact that CC customers didn't truly get their bundled package and thus were subject to a la carte pricing. Of course every bill I've received from them has "Watch and Surf" as the primary line item... I thought that was a bundle. What a crock. 

I should try ordering this additional tier again just to see if things have changed.


----------



## Fofer

I have CableCard and have added Choice/Variety/Movie tiers for $4.95 in the past. I have one tier included (required, actually) with my "Surf n View" package; the extras are $4.95/month. 

They usually screw something up when I try to add/remove these tiers... so I don't make too many changes these days.


----------



## cwoody222

Shane - I'm in Buffalo also.

While it's true you don't officially qualify for bundles I also looked into adding the tier with IFC last year* and it was no where near $20. I think $7. That's about what I pay for some other tiers too.

Premium Movie Channels also cost the same as with a bundle or CCards.

If you really complain, there are things they can do. I complained about not being eligible for a cheaper Internet due to a bundle so instead they gave me Showtime for free (which I was already paying for) which ended up being the net effect of giving me the discounted Internet rate.

But, at the end of the day, you WILL pay more than bundled folks. It sucks.

Oh, and I do NOT have "Surf n View". I don't even know what that is.


* I only wanted IFC for Portlandia and instead I just got it from Amazon On Demand. I plan to do the same for season 2.


----------



## dlfl

cwoody222 said:


> .......I was excluded from most bundled deals due to TiVo also.





ShaneF said:


> .......she told me that the pricing I saw in the email didn't apply to CC customers and that it would actually cost me an additional $20 per month or something outrageous.
> 
> As I recall, the explanation had to do with the fact that CC customers didn't truly get their bundled package ..........





cwoody222 said:


> .......it's true you don't officially qualify for bundles..........


I'm on a bundle in TWC SW Ohio. My bill says:


> 1104-1203 DIGITAL DOUBLE BUNDLE-1
> BUNDLE INCLUDES BASIC SERVICE, STANDARD SERVICE, DIGITAL
> VARIETY PACKAGE, MUSIC CHOICE, ON SCREEN GUIDE, FREE ON
> DEMAND AND ROAD RUNNER STANDARD WITH POWERBOOST


The first year or so of my digital service (starting july 2009) I was not on a bundle and was paying about $20 more than now. I never pushed for a bundle -- they just gave it to me. Go figure!

On a partially related subject: Has anyone received a BYOB discount from TWC? I've yet to hear of this happening. My application was refused because my bundle doesn't include a STB or DVR.


----------



## ShaneF

It's coming back to me now. I think the issue was that I have the Watch and Surf bundle (I think this is what it's called... it's digital cable with high speed internet, no phone service). The CSR said I really SHOULDN'T be getting the bundle price, and if she added the tier with IFC she'd have to totally re-do my account, putting everything at a la carte pricing, thus losing the bundle and upping my monthly bill by approx $20.

Sometimes I really wonder if the rules are just at the whim of the CSR you talk to, or more precisely, the CSR's interpretation of the rules. I mean, when I originally signed up for TWC the CSR was able to give me a bundle AND CableCARDs.. so it's not like their system prevents it. I should really call and try to do it again.


----------



## Fofer

Yeah, as I said above, my bundle is called "Surf and View" and I have cable internet and TV only. I get one digital tier included, any additionals I add above that are $4.95. This is with one M Card in a TiVo Premiere.


----------



## jmelan

Right now, it is cheaper with Time Warner to get a DVR package and stick it in the closet - not offering bundles to cablecard customers is discriminatory and is a clear FCC violation. I really wish everyone would file an FCC complaint. That is probably the only way to get them to follow the rules.

google: FCC cablecard, know your rights

"Your operator must give you a discount on any packages that include the price of a set-top box if you choose to use your own CableCARD-enabled device. "

Note it does not say anywhere that operators can exclude you from all package pricing if you do not use their DVR


----------



## dlfl

jmelan said:


> .........Note it does not say anywhere that operators can exclude you from all package pricing if you do not use their DVR


Good luck with that. The thought occurs to me that TWC may have some clever lawyers who have analyzed the FCC rulings.


----------



## frankincensed

Am thinking of going the Tivo route and dumping my TWC box. What have others experienced with installing the cable card and tuning adapter via TWC? I was told dropping their box for Tivo, would not effect my bundle price, other than not having to pay for thier DVR anymore, is that true with others experiences?


----------



## CaptDS9E

Quick question, as I haven't been following a long for a while. Does Time Warner in NYC still have to send someone out to install a card or can you pick one up and do it your self?


----------



## frankincensed

in Canton Oh. they sent the cable card along with the tuning adapter


----------



## cwoody222

This is my understanding, which could be wrong.

If you want a bundle that requires the rental of a STB but you don't want the STB, they can deny you the bundle since the conditions of the bundle require something you won't agree to.

(it's also sometimes limited by your local area and the ability of whichever CSR you get and their ability to enter custom orders... yes, some CSRs are dumber than others)

If you have a bundle that *includes* the cost of a STB that you are not using, as of this past August, they are required to refund you the cost of that box if you are using TiVo.

If you currently have a bundle - with a promotional time-period, and want to change any part of that agreement - such as dropping a DVR for a TiVo, they could block you since you agreed to a particular plan for a set amount of time.

Also, as of August, they are required to offer self-installs of CableCARDs.


----------



## CaptDS9E

cwoody222 said:


> Also, as of August, they are required to offer self-installs of CableCARDs.


Thanks. Gonna have to take a ride to the nearest office.


----------



## dlfl

CaptDS9E said:


> Quick question, as I haven't been following a long for a while. Does Time Warner in NYC still have to send someone out to install a card or can you pick one up and do it your self?


Experiences are many and varied.... just do a quick scan going back in time of this thread and the TWC Tuning Adapter thread to get the picture.


----------



## jmelan

cwoody222 said:


> This is my understanding, which could be wrong.
> 
> If you want a bundle that requires the rental of a STB but you don't want the STB, they can deny you the bundle since the conditions of the bundle require something you won't agree to.
> 
> (it's also sometimes limited by your local area and the ability of whichever CSR you get and their ability to enter custom orders... yes, some CSRs are dumber than others)
> 
> If you have a bundle that *includes* the cost of a STB that you are not using, as of this past August, they are required to refund you the cost of that box if you are using TiVo.
> 
> If you currently have a bundle - with a promotional time-period, and want to change any part of that agreement - such as dropping a DVR for a TiVo, they could block you since you agreed to a particular plan for a set amount of time.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying, and I think the cable company would agree with this sort of logic.

however, reading throught the full details of the FCC ruling, it is clear they went out of their way to oppose all of these scenarios, even saying that discounts must also be given for packages that include "free" DVRs.

"•Pay only for equipment you have. Your operator must give you a discount on *any packages that include the price of a set-top box *if you choose to use your own CableCARD-enabled device. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(5)."

Not some packages, not only ones that do not include a DVR, does not say it excludes customers that already have a plan, not only if you also rent a STB in addition to your cablecard etc.

This is exactly why the FCC complaints link is given at the end of the info page.

What I don't understand is why Time Warner is willing to get cited by the FCC in order to make a little extra money on less than 1% of its subscribers. They will get away with it as well if enough complaints are not filed.


----------



## jmelan

........Note it does not say anywhere that operators can exclude you from all package pricing if you do not use their DVR



dlfl said:


> Good luck with that. The thought occurs to me that TWC may have some clever lawyers who have analyzed the FCC rulings.





> ( 2 ) For *any bundled offer* combining service and an operator-supplied
> navigation device into a single fee, including any bundled offer
> providing a discount for the purchase of multiple services, such
> *provider shall make such offer available without discrimination to any
> customer that owns a navigation device*, and, to the extent the customer
> uses such navigation device in lieu of the operator-supplied equipment
> included in that bundled offer, *shall further offer such customer a
> discount from such offer equal to an amount not less than the monthly
> rental fee reasonably allocable to the lease of the operator-supplied
> navigation device included with that offer*. For purposes of this
> section, in determining what is "reasonably allocable," the Commission
> will consider in its evaluation whether the allocation is consistent
> with one or more of the following factors:


As above, the cable company cannot discriminate against a cablecard user because they do not use "operator-supplied equipment", seems rather clear to me.


----------



## Eccles

Interesting discussion. I'm not seeing any credit on my bill, but I'm on a "price-lock guarantee" deal that prevents any increases for two years; I expect they would argue that it also prevents any /decreases/.


----------



## jmelan

http://www.edwardswildman.com/files...d9cea5b/2011-CA-FCC-RestrictsBundledCable.pdf

here is a nice analysis from a legal perspective, somewhat complex but in no way supporting what Time Warner is doing in my area.

main recommendation is that cable company should not bundle equipment into packages, however if they do, then the least amount offered to cablecard customers should be:

(normal cost of equipment)x(1-discount offered on bundle)

so for a total bundle price that includes a 10 percent discount over the individual components, with a cable box that normally costs 10, it would be ($10)x(1-0.1) = $9

they recommend against trying to claim that the DVR is given for free as part of the bundle as "Indeed, this would appear to be precisely the sort of "subsidized" offering that the FCC rule is intended to prevent."


----------



## NCTony5905

frankincensed said:


> Am thinking of going the Tivo route and dumping my TWC box. What have others experienced with installing the cable card and tuning adapter via TWC? I was told dropping their box for Tivo, would not effect my bundle price, other than not having to pay for thier DVR anymore, is that true with others experiences?


I have two Tivo's and still got a bundle price for phone, TV and Internet, the install is painful as most installers have trouble with the cable card and switched video adapters. Also just finding cable cards and switched video adapters is a pain. But to me it was worth it to not have the TWC DVR.


----------



## dlfl

jmelan said:


> http://www.edwardswildman.com/files...d9cea5b/2011-CA-FCC-RestrictsBundledCable.pdf
> 
> here is a nice analysis from a legal perspective, somewhat complex but in no way supporting what Time Warner is doing in my area.
> 
> main recommendation is that cable company should not bundle equipment into packages, however if they do, then the least amount offered to cablecard customers should be:
> 
> (normal cost of equipment)x(1-discount offered on bundle)
> 
> so for a total bundle price that includes a 10 percent discount over the individual components, with a cable box that normally costs 10, it would be ($10)x(1-0.1) = $9
> 
> they recommend against trying to claim that the DVR is given for free as part of the bundle as "Indeed, this would appear to be precisely the sort of subsidized offering that the FCC rule is intended to prevent."


The referenced "Client Advisory" is interesting and it probably does represent the *intent* of the regulations. However, intent doesn't completely determine how laws are actually implemented. I can picture TWC's lawyers reading this, laughing, and saying "well they're entitled to their opinion!". I suspect the law firm that published this is trolling for clients who want to bring actions against the cable cos on this issue.

The document mentions the Cable Co's "Rate Card". Have you seen or requested said card from your TWC provider?


----------



## frankincensed

I wish TWC,would just offer the ability to rent a tivo from them, if one would so choose


----------



## jmelan

dlfl said:


> ...probably does represent the intent of the regulations...The document mentions the Cable Co's "Rate Card". Have you seen or requested said card from your TWC provider?


the intention of the law is the law (as stated in the legal discussion), same as with the IRS and taxes, it is irrelevant if their lawyers are paid to argue otherwise, the FCC has defined the intention of the law and other cable companies have changed their policies to be in compliance.

The intention of the FCC is clearly stated here:
http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/FR-2011-07-08/pdf/2011-16869.pdf

normal cost of equipment (rate card costs) is easy to find if you begin to sign up as a new customer and try to add additional DVR/cable boxes to your order. Otherwise you can just call up customer service and ask - they are happy to tell you.

To be honest, I am surprised at the defense of Time Warner here? aren't we all in support of consumer rights?

Time Warner's policies at this point in time are discriminatory to the cablecard community (exclusion from packages, equipment costs, subsidizing services, etc).

If everyone would work together in support of their rights, these issues would cease to exist. Time Warner has put up a BYOB discount application (because obviously they know they are supposed to) and not given it to anyone. Why not just file a complaint and support everyone here? It might not be resolved tomorrow, but it will never happen if we just sit here and take it.

I posted here to try and raise awareness of the law and the relevant details, so that the larger community could help effect change for the benefit of all.

http://www.fcc.gov/guides/cablecard-know-your-rights
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-11-1373A1.pdf
http://www.hallikainen.com/FccRules/2012/76/1205/

http://www.fcc.gov/complaints

I am pursuing multiple paths to get my own situation resolved.


----------



## dlfl

jmelan said:


> the intention of the law is the law (as stated in the legal discussion), same as with the IRS and taxes, it is irrelevant if their lawyers are paid to argue otherwise, the FCC has defined the intention of the law and other cable companies have changed their policies to be in compliance.


 Yeah, well TWC hasn't always done what the other cos have done, and they've gotten away with it a lot.


jmelan said:


> The intention of the FCC is clearly stated here:
> http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/FR-2011-07-08/pdf/2011-16869.pdf


Ultimately the intent of the law is argued out in legal proceedings. The intent of the framers of the law is subject to interpretation and the end result may not agree with your interpretation. i.e., what you perceive as the "clearly stated" intent of your linked reference.


jmelan said:


> To be honest, I am surprised at the defense of Time Warner here? aren't we all in support of consumer rights?


What a joke. Take a casual scan of my posts in this and other threads on this forum and see if you think calling me a defender of TWC is fair. I'm in favor of realism, logic and rights for *all* parties, including consumers.


jmelan said:


> Time Warner's policies at this point in time are discriminatory to the cablecard community (exclusion from packages, equipment costs, subsidizing services, etc).


Their policies have always attempted to discriminate against TiVo's because they are a PITA to them and cost them profits. The question is (1) whether they are violating laws and (2) whether they can be penalized or made to change their behavior. They have a long history of getting away with it so I wouldn't bet on things changing.


jmelan said:


> If everyone would work together in support of their rights, these issues would cease to exist. Time Warner has put up a BYOB discount application (because obviously they know they are supposed to) and not given it to anyone. Why not just file a complaint and support everyone here? It might not be resolved tomorrow, but it will never happen if we just sit here and take it.


I agree in principle. In fact if you'll check out this thread you'll find I have acted on this principle in the past:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=450967
I will file a complaint on this and we can hope for the best .... but it's naive to expect the best. That would be underestimating the cleverness of TWC's lawyers -- and overestimating the capabilities of the FCC. Remember, TiVo owners comprise about 0.5% of digital cable subscribers so "everyone" is not a huge political factor.


jmelan said:


> I posted here to try and raise awareness of the law and the relevant details, so that the larger community could help effect change for the benefit of all.
> .....


Yeah, I know .... see my previous linked thread!


----------



## jmelan

sorry, not trying to accuse you of anything, it just seems hard to defend Time Warner unless you really want to. I can't blame you for being pessimistic after how much of a disaster cablecard has been so far.

Since the FCC is the enforcing agency of these regulations, I would hope that their stated intention in the current regulations is likely to be backed up, but maybe not - at least we can try.

It does look like the FCC used the comments or very similar ones from the referenced thread at least in part to craft the current guidelines, which is a monumental step forward if adhered to.

Why don't we try and get a sticky with an FCC complaint form letter posted so that it is more likely that people can submit a complaint without too much trouble or confusion.

For example, 

Reasons for an FCC complaint:

1. You are paying for any TWC equipment that you do not use or want to use, and you use a cablecard device.

2. You filled out the BYOB form (which is a violation in itself) and have not received a credit, or the credit is significantly less than the amount charged for a standalone box.

3. TWC has excluded you from any package or bundle due to your use of a cablecard rather than TWC equipment.

4. TWC has imposed any additional service charge on cablecard customers in your area aside from the $2.00 - $2.50 charge for the cable cards.

5. TWC did not tell you that self install was an option, or TWC refused to provide a self install kit (after August 8, 2011).

The form letter can then include sections to include each situation and each member can choose what to include for their situation. 

This can then be crossposted to avsforum, ceton, silicondust, hauppaugge, etc. in order to mobilize a larger number of users.


----------



## dlfl

I know it pains most readers of this thread to hear anything in defense of TWC in regard to this BYOB situation, but consider this:

They have to furnish Tuning Adapters free of charge to a large proportion of their TiVo customers. These appear to be a box with production cost that would be similar to a STB but the true per-unit cost (including fixed up-front engineering costs) is probably higher than an STB because of the much lower volume of TA's. Perhaps in fairness the BYOB credit should be reduced by the cost of the TA -- which might reduce it to nothing.

But then we don't have any evidence they've ever given a BYOB credit.


----------



## dlfl

For an example of how slippery things get when you accuse TWC of violating BYOB, see this recent FCC filing by TWC:
http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/ecfs/document/view?id=7021708586
Note their response as follows:


> For instance, although the customer claimed he
> was told that leasing a CableCARD instead of a set-top box would result in a price increase
> which forms the basis of TiVos allegation of price discrimination in its letterTWCs records
> show that the customer in fact is receiving a discount on his monthly bill of $7.75, consistent
> with 47 C.F.R. § 76.1205(b).


Now I have to wonder: Does the customer's invoice explicitly list a $7.75 discount? And how would anyone other than TWC determine he was actually paying that much less than another customer with the same service using a STB?

Also, the letter is laughable in the way it insinuates that instances of wrong information being supplied by TWC reps to TiVo users are isolated.


----------



## cwoody222

I think what's being confused here are two distinct things.

I read the new FCC rules to read that IF a cable co is offering a bundle that includes a STB they must offer CableCARD customers a refund based on the included "price" of that STB.

But I don't read that to infer that cable companies MUST offer all bundles to all customers, regardless of their use of a CableCARD.

Just by saying "if you're doing X, you must do Y" does not prevent the cable card from saying, "we don't want to do X".

I read the FCC rules to prevent customers from paying for equipment they're not using, and to prevent customers with the same package - and paying the same rate - from getting different services.

But I don't read it to mean that the FCC is saying that every customer must be offered the same packages, regardless of their hardware requirements.


----------



## cwoody222

Also, just to clarify:

I am NOT receiving a BYOB discount because I do not have any bundle (I was told in July of 2010 I did not quality - I was a new customer) that includes a STB.

I pay significantly more than STB customers I know with similar channel lineups.

I have filled out FCC complaint forms on TWC... in relation to my SDV box not working 100% of the time. Of the 3 complaints I filled out, TWC called me back on one of them. I tried once to return the call and got a voice mail. I never tried to call back again and neither did they. No nothing really happened.

I've complained to CSRs about the same SDV situation but all they can recommend is sending a truck roll which we all know will not fix the problem at all.

My missed SDV tunes are very rare (1-2 month, if that) so I can live with it. But it still sucks and I would love it to work 100% of the time - like it should.

But I guess if I had their STB I'd probably miss that many recordings for other stupid reasons since their box sucks.


----------



## jmelan

I think that the exclusion from package deals is a *major* form of discrimination and specifically referenced here (http://www.hallikainen.com/FccRules/2012/76/1205/)



> ( 2 ) For *any bundled offer combining service and an operator-supplied
> navigation device* into a single fee, including _any_ bundled offer
> providing a discount for the purchase of multiple services, such
> *provider shall make such offer available without discrimination to any
> customer that owns a navigation device*, _and_, to the extent the customer
> uses such navigation device in lieu of the operator-supplied equipment
> included in that bundled offer,* shall further offer such customer a
> discount from such offer equal to an amount not less than the monthly
> rental fee reasonably allocable to the lease of the operator-supplied
> navigation device included with that offer*. For purposes of this
> section, in determining what is "reasonably allocable," the Commission
> will consider in its evaluation whether the allocation is consistent
> with one or more of the following factors:


----------



## jmelan

dlfl said:


> For an example of how slippery things get when you accuse TWC of violating BYOB, see this recent FCC filing by TWC:
> http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/ecfs/document/view?id=7021708586
> Note their response as follows:
> 
> Now I have to wonder: Does the customer's invoice explicitly list a $7.75 discount? And how would anyone other than TWC determine he was actually paying that much less than another customer with the same service using a STB?
> 
> Also, the letter is laughable in the way it insinuates that instances of wrong information being supplied by TWC reps to TiVo users are isolated.


Exactly what my complaint is, TWC told me that my current package would be invalidated and my rate would go up by $20 - $30 per month if I try and return my equipment.

They may get away with this once, but the FCC will not fall for it over and over again, especially if the reasons they were able to argue this one are preliminarily addressed.

In this case, I would guess that they are claiming that the normal package discount counts as the BYOB discount, which it obviously does not.


----------



## frankincensed

Im always glad I come to this fourm everytime I think about getting a Tivo. I read all the hoops & hassles one has to go through to get a stupid dvr & again realize, its not worth the stress. Thanks all


----------



## L David Matheny

jmelan said:


> Exactly what my complaint is, TWC told me that my current package would be invalidated and my rate would go up by $20 - $30 per month if I try and return my equipment.


Cable companies make a lot of money on equipment rentals, so they want to force you to to rent their equipment whether you need it or not (or whether it provides value for you or just serves their needs, like a tuning adapter). It's similar to cellular providers insisting that if you want to use a PDA-style cell phone, even one you purchase elsewhere with no subsidy, you must sign up for a data plan, whether you intend to use it or not.


----------



## L David Matheny

frankincensed said:


> Im always glad I come to this fourm everytime I think about getting a Tivo. I read all the hoops & hassles one has to go through to get a stupid dvr & again realize, its not worth the stress. Thanks all


Interesting perspective. You do realize that "all the hoops & hassles" are put there by the cable companies, right? When _I_ read about them, I thank my lucky stars that my TiVo is receiving free and trouble-free OTA only. Since the digital conversion, more and more viewers have been enjoying a golden age for over-the-air broadcast TV, and that should continue unless the cable lobby can pay legislators enough to cripple or kill their competition.


----------



## frankincensed

L David Matheny said:


> Interesting perspective. You do realize that "all the hoops & hassles" are put there by the cable companies, right? When _I_ read about them, I thank my lucky stars that my TiVo is receiving free and trouble-free OTA only. Since the digital conversion, more and more viewers have been enjoying a golden age for over-the-air broadcast TV, and that should continue unless the cable lobby can pay legislators enough to cripple or kill their competition.


Yes, I do recognize its mostly the cable companies that cause the stress. Unfortunately, I dont have an old school antenna (and not willing to put the bucks into getting one) and the majority of the shows I watch are not OTA broadcast stations, so Im stuck with having to go the cable route


----------



## sghrush

Syfy, usahd, and bravohd no longer working on my tivo. It states the channels are not authorized. Cable card was changed but no improvement. TWC states the problem is with tivo. Tivo doesn't know what to do. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Fofer

sghrush said:


> Syfy, usahd, and bravohd no longer working on my tivo. It states the channels are not authorized. Cable card was changed but no improvement. TWC states the problem is with tivo. Tivo doesn't know what to do. Anyone else have this problem?


I had a similar problem. It's a problem on TWC's end. Escalate until they fix it. Worked for me.


----------



## Linux

Ok, so I've been with TiVo and twc for over a year now. Something goes wrong with this [email protected]&t every week. It always gets fixed eventually, but then it gets f&$#d up again a week later. Do I need to dump TiVo, twc, or both? This is ridiculous.


----------



## cwoody222

You need to make a lot of noise to TW and demand they fix the problems PERMANENTLY. Ask for discounts every time something goes wrong. Demand knowledgeable service techs. Ask for explanations of why problems persist. Write letters to their supervisors and corporate HQ. Make noise.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Fofer said:


> I had a similar problem. It's a problem on TWC's end. Escalate until they fix it. Worked for me.


Is this opinion or fact? Don't get me wrong, I am no fan of TWC but when I experience the "This channel not authorized..." problem, typically a reboot of my Premier TiVo corrects the problem. I am far from being tech savvy but it seems to me that if it were a TWC problem, rebooting TiVo wouldn't correct it.

If this truly is a TWC problem, what do they need to do on their end to fix it.....for good?


----------



## SCSIRAID

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Is this opinion or fact? Don't get me wrong, I am no fan of TWC but when I experience the "This channel not authorized..." problem, typically a reboot of my Premier TiVo corrects the problem. I am far from being tech savvy but it seems to me that if it were a TWC problem, rebooting TiVo wouldn't correct it.
> 
> If this truly is a TWC problem, what do they need to do on their end to fix it.....for good?


That message indicates that the cablecard doesn't have authorization to decrypt that channel for you. That is most likely a setup problem in the TWC system. You likely need your account 'balanced' and a balancing hit done. Should be a piece of cake for the cablecard helpdesk to accomplish.


----------



## Fofer

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Is this opinion or fact? Don't get me wrong, I am no fan of TWC but when I experience the "This channel not authorized..." problem, typically a reboot of my Premier TiVo corrects the problem. I am far from being tech savvy but it seems to me that if it were a TWC problem, rebooting TiVo wouldn't correct it.
> 
> If this truly is a TWC problem, what do they need to do on their end to fix it.....for good?


In my case, yes, it was a fact. Channels lost when I had tried to upgrade my programming package. Yes, I rebooted hundreds (!) of times. They ran new cables to my house. We're talking 5 or 6 visits over the course of a month. No channels authorized. At one point they blamed the heat, saying it was wearing on the cables and made authorization difficult  All along I told them "it's something on your end, in your system." They denied it. They brought my TiVo to another neighborhood to try the cables there. No dice.

When it finally got escalated, the highest tier of tech support saw the typo in my account. Fixed it, and the authorizations I should've had for my channels, and within 5 minutes my channels were back.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

SCSIRAID said:


> That message indicates that the cablecard doesn't have authorization to decrypt that channel for you. That is most likely a setup problem in the TWC system. You likely need your account 'balanced' and a balancing hit done. Should be a piece of cake for the cablecard helpdesk to accomplish.


Exactly the kind of feedback I was looking for. Thank you SCSIRAID. Now if/when it happens again, I'll know what direction to give the help desk tech. :up:


----------



## novojnsn

Just got off the phone with TWC first-round tech support (so I think he knows nothing and was just blowing smoke up my...) with an SDV Tuning Adapter problem. They will roll a truck. Whoop-dee.

But, he did say that they (TWC) had heard the complaining and would be moving away from SDV in 2012.

Has anyone else heard this? I hate to take the word of "Walter" at TWC here in Kansas City.

Hopeful, Danny.


----------



## SCSIRAID

novojnsn said:


> Just got off the phone with TWC first-round tech support (so I think he knows nothing and was just blowing smoke up my...) with an SDV Tuning Adapter problem. They will roll a truck. Whoop-dee.
> 
> But, he did say that they (TWC) had heard the complaining and would be moving away from SDV in 2012.
> 
> Has anyone else heard this? I hate to take the word of "Walter" at TWC here in Kansas City.
> 
> Hopeful, Danny.


About the only way I could imagine a move away from SDV would be if they dropped all the analog content. I personally dont see that happening any time soon.


----------



## 5thdan

Time Warner CableCARD install notes for Austin, TX (January 2012)

 Already had cable modem from TW
 Signed up for triple play promotion $90 for 12 months
 Two install dates set, first for CableCARD and second for phone **DO NOT DO THIS**
 Installer arrived on time for CC install
 Installer connected cable to existing coax previously connected to OTA antenna
 Went back to truck to get DVR and CC. I told him that the DVR shouldn't have been on the equipment list because I have a Tivo.
 He called his boss and talked for 15 minutes. First didn't think he had a tuning adapter (TA), but called boss again and found one in the truck. Yes, this was his first Tivo install.
 Yes, this was his first Tivo install
 I show installer Tivo with open front door for CableCARD.
 I ask if he wants me to disconnect coax going in to Tivo, and he politely says "no thanks, this is what I am paid for"
 I come back 5 minutes later and he has the back of the tuning adapter off looking for a slot for the CableCARD
 I again show him the CC slot on the front of the Tivo
 CC is a Cisco brand M-card, TA is a Cisco STA1520
 Installer connected coax from outside to TA, TA coax to Tivo, TA to tivo with USB cable
 Tivo recognizes CC, installer calls in Host and CC IDs
 Installer calls boss for directions, told to "scan for channels" in Tivo
 Checks connections for 15 minutes and realizes that outside cable filter has not been removed
 Installer removes cable tv filter from outside box, cable connection is live
 Repeat guided Tivo setup takes 5 minutes
 CableCARD starts firmware update automatically
 2.5 hours have passed and installer has to leave
 I leave for dinner, return in 2 hours
 CableCARD is functional, but SDV channels are not working
 Time Warner support tells me that Tuning Adapter serial is not listed on my account and install ticket is open
 I read serial to tech, but they are unable to change the account because the equipment is checked out to the installer
 Install was Saturday, it is now Sunday afternoon.
 Called CableCard support direct line: 1-866-532-2598 
 Wow, someone at TW who actually knows about CableCARDS and Tivo!!! Not joking, these folks are awesome.
 TA is still checked out to installer! CC support updates my account info with serial and tells me to call TW on Monday.
 I call TW on Monday and the TA serial number is now on my account!!!
 When I get home, TA is not working
 I call TW again. BTW, all of my calls get routed to internet support regardless of the menu options that I choose.
 TW support pings TA and it is Authorized!!!
 I go back to Tivo and check TA diagnostics, no luck.
 TA has rebooted itself and is no longer Authorized.
 TA will not stay authorized until original install ticket is closed. This won't happen until next week when the phone install happens!
 We shall see...


----------



## cwoody222

That's just as good as when my CC installer tried to install the CC in my TV even though I had the TiVo pulled out for him from the entertainment center.

Then, after installing the one card (my S3 requires 2 cards) the started to walk down the hall to my bedroom to "look for the other TV to insert the other card in".

Needless to say, it was about 3-4 visits later until everything worked correctly.


----------



## Fofer

I am happily relieved that TWCable in my area doesn't use SDV yet. When/if that happens, I've decided I'll drop TWCable in favor of rabbit ears. The extra I pay for digital cable (+1 tier) on top of my broadband internet isn't all that expensive (package is "surf n view") but I don't watch enough TV these days to deal with any SDV hassle. And the little TV I do watch, is on network broadcast. I've checked my antenna and the signal I get for the big channels (ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox, etc.) is pretty darn good.


----------



## 5thdan

Fofer said:


> I am happily relieved that TWCable in my area doesn't use SDV yet. When/if that happens, I've decided I'll drop TWCable in favor of rabbit ears. The extra I pay for digital cable (+1 tier) on top of my broadband internet isn't all that expensive (package is "surf n view") but I don't watch enough TV these days to deal with any SDV hassle. And the little TV I do watch, is on network broadcast. I've checked my antenna and the signal I get for the big channels (ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox, etc.) is pretty darn good.


Smart move.


----------



## 5thdan

5thdan said:


> Time Warner CableCARD install notes for Austin, TX (January 2012)
> 
> Already had cable modem from TW
> Signed up for triple play promotion $90 for 12 months
> Two install dates set, first for CableCARD and second for phone **DO NOT DO THIS**
> Installer arrived on time for CC install
> Installer connected cable to existing coax previously connected to OTA antenna
> Went back to truck to get DVR and CC. I told him that the DVR shouldn't have been on the equipment list because I have a Tivo.
> He called his boss and talked for 15 minutes. First didn't think he had a tuning adapter (TA), but called boss again and found one in the truck. Yes, this was his first Tivo install.
> Yes, this was his first Tivo install
> I show installer Tivo with open front door for CableCARD.
> I ask if he wants me to disconnect coax going in to Tivo, and he politely says "no thanks, this is what I am paid for"
> I come back 5 minutes later and he has the back of the tuning adapter off looking for a slot for the CableCARD
> I again show him the CC slot on the front of the Tivo
> CC is a Cisco brand M-card, TA is a Cisco STA1520
> Installer connected coax from outside to TA, TA coax to Tivo, TA to tivo with USB cable
> Tivo recognizes CC, installer calls in Host and CC IDs
> Installer calls boss for directions, told to "scan for channels" in Tivo
> Checks connections for 15 minutes and realizes that outside cable filter has not been removed
> Installer removes cable tv filter from outside box, cable connection is live
> Repeat guided Tivo setup takes 5 minutes
> CableCARD starts firmware update automatically
> 2.5 hours have passed and installer has to leave
> I leave for dinner, return in 2 hours
> CableCARD is functional, but SDV channels are not working
> Time Warner support tells me that Tuning Adapter serial is not listed on my account and install ticket is open
> I read serial to tech, but they are unable to change the account because the equipment is checked out to the installer
> Install was Saturday, it is now Sunday afternoon.
> Called CableCard support direct line: 1-866-532-2598
> Wow, someone at TW who actually knows about CableCARDS and Tivo!!! Not joking, these folks are awesome.
> TA is still checked out to installer! CC support updates my account info with serial and tells me to call TW on Monday.
> I call TW on Monday and the TA serial number is now on my account!!!
> When I get home, TA is not working
> I call TW again. BTW, all of my calls get routed to internet support regardless of the menu options that I choose.
> TW support pings TA and it is Authorized!!!
> I go back to Tivo and check TA diagnostics, no luck.
> TA has rebooted itself and is no longer Authorized.
> TA will not stay authorized until original install ticket is closed. This won't happen until next week when the phone install happens!
> We shall see...



 Installer arrived at 3:20 for a 1-3pm window.
 Combo cable modem digital phone box install went smoothly
 After reminding installer to complete number port, phone install complete
 Tuning adapter still not working
 Tuning adapter getting authorized, but reboots after a few minutes
 Installer told me that tuning adapter will not work until tomorrow
 Installer told me that the "tuning adapter hierarchy" was set incorrectly and that the problem had nothing to do with the state of the install ticket. He said that the Time Warner tech support didn't know what they were talking about...
 Installer left with tuning adapter still not functional
 I called local tech support to verify installer story. They were not sure what to do, so I gave them the CableCARD hotline number
 Tech waited on hold for 10 minutes and told me that his supervisor told him that I can call the CableCARD self install hotline, but he could not hold any longer.
 @TWCableHelp replied to a Direct Message on twitter and said that it takes 24 hours to provision a tuning adapter.
 I will update tomorrow on the tuning adapter status.

Update 2/1/2012:

Still not working. The tuning adapter is rebooting after the provisioning appears to work and clearing the authorization. TW is finally escalating to someone who knows how the tuning adapter works

Finished call with tech. No dice, tuning adapter will not stay authorized. Scheduled another visit from TW to figure out whether the problem is with the signal or the tuning adapter hardware. This will be the third visit.

Update 2/3/2012:

Still not working.

Replaced tuning adapter box
New tuning adapter didn't work because Sub Expires was "Expired"
National CC office called, successfully reprovisioned
Tuning status "Invalid" (PowerKEY Information, Next in TA Diagnostics)
RDC value going from -60dBmV to 33-36dBmV
Tuning Adapter in reboot/restart loop
Unplugged USB cable so that Tivo doesn't pop up TA alert message every few minutes
Time Warner employee coming on Saturday to troubleshoot line problem


----------



## cwoody222

So basically they said, "Oh, it's not working but I have to run now" and "Oh, it's not working but I have to take another call now"

And you LET THEM get away with this crap?!

When they are AT YOUR HOUSE, do NOT LET THEM LEAVE UNTIL IT'S WORKING TO YOUR SATISFACTION! Period!

I'm also concerned that your installer was not Time Warner. I would never accept a 3rd party installer. They're more ignorant than the Time Warner bozos and that's really saying something.

Call a supervisor. Call 5 of them. Call their district HQ. Tweet them like crazy.

DO NOT SHUT UP UNTIL THEY FIX THIS FOR YOU. IT IS THEIR JOB THAT YOU'RE PAYING THEM TO DO!


----------



## Fofer

cwoody222 said:


> When they are AT YOUR HOUSE, do NOT LET THEM LEAVE UNTIL IT'S WORKING TO YOUR SATISFACTION! Period!


That's certainly easier said than done. I've been in that situation. What do you suggest we do when this happens? Tie them down, hold them against their will?


----------



## 5thdan

cwoody222 said:


> So basically they said, "Oh, it's not working but I have to run now" and "Oh, it's not working but I have to take another call now"
> 
> And you LET THEM get away with this crap?!
> 
> When they are AT YOUR HOUSE, do NOT LET THEM LEAVE UNTIL IT'S WORKING TO YOUR SATISFACTION! Period!
> 
> I'm also concerned that your installer was not Time Warner. I would never accept a 3rd party installer. They're more ignorant than the Time Warner bozos and that's really saying something.
> 
> Call a supervisor. Call 5 of them. Call their district HQ. Tweet them like crazy.
> 
> DO NOT SHUT UP UNTIL THEY FIX THIS FOR YOU. IT IS THEIR JOB THAT YOU'RE PAYING THEM TO DO!


I am not sure if you can request a Time Warner employee for installs in Austin. If so, that would be the way to go. Time Warner has no incentive to keep CableCARD users happy. If they did, more people might actually start using them. This strategy has worked well for them for the past 3-4 years, so I wouldn't expect it to change anytime soon. I wonder if there is a financial incentive for the contractors to "convert" CableCARD users to TW DVR users.


----------



## TWCableHelp

5thdan- Has the tuning adaptor provisioned for you?


----------



## 5thdan

TWCableHelp said:


> 5thdan- Has the tuning adaptor provisioned for you?


No, it's not working yet. Still rebooting and losing Auth after anyone at TW attempts to fix it.


----------



## CoxInPHX

5thdan said:


> No, it's not working yet. Still rebooting and losing Auth after anyone at TW attempts to fix it.


If it is a Cisco Tuning Adapter I posted yesterday a list of messages to help troubleshoot them. Hope this may help.

Cisco Tuning Adapter Status Troubleshooting
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=482537


----------



## cwoody222

Fofer said:


> That's certainly easier said than done. I've been in that situation. What do you suggest we do when this happens? Tie them down, hold them against their will?


Call TW when the installer is trying to leave and ask TW to send someone back out immediately to complete the job. If not, demand a refund for their botched job.


----------



## Dying Lemur

Hellooo. A couple of days ago I bought a Tivo Premiere Elite and have been trying to get it up an running for 3 days now. So far I have tried 5 Scientific Atlanta cable cards, and all have failed. Every one of them has said "Not Staged" and the tech support people from Time Warner have been unable to get any of them staged. The most recent fellow from Time Warner is telling me that he thinks the entire crop of cable cards from Time Warner at 23rd Street in NYC is messed up, and that I should go to a different Time Warner office to get my next card. So then I went uptown and grabbed 2 cards fom a different location and I was told the same thing by the tech on the phone. Has anybody ever heard of such a thing?

Now I have an appointment for tomorrow with a person to come out with hopefully several cards with the chances one might be able to be staged. 


Suggestions? Ideas? Anything that may help me to know when the TW person shows up?


----------



## cwoody222

Have the TiVo Cable Card hotline number and have the installer call that.

The cards are likely just fine but they're morons and are setting them up wrong and then blaming the hardware.


----------



## 5thdan

cwoody222 said:


> Call TW when the installer is trying to leave and ask TW to send someone back out immediately to complete the job. If not, demand a refund for their botched job.


It's a "free" install. You do have to make noise to get any help from TW. My tuning adapter issues were not escalated until I started tweeting to @TWCableHelp and posting here.


----------



## 5thdan

Dying Lemur said:


> Hellooo. A couple of days ago I bought a Tivo Premiere Elite and have been trying to get it up an running for 3 days now. So far I have tried 5 Scientific Atlanta cable cards, and all have failed. Every one of them has said "Not Staged" and the tech support people from Time Warner have been unable to get any of them staged. The most recent fellow from Time Warner is telling me that he thinks the entire crop of cable cards from Time Warner at 23rd Street in NYC is messed up, and that I should go to a different Time Warner office to get my next card. So then I went uptown and grabbed 2 cards fom a different location and I was told the same thing by the tech on the phone. Has anybody ever heard of such a thing?
> 
> Now I have an appointment for tomorrow with a person to come out with hopefully several cards with the chances one might be able to be staged.
> 
> Suggestions? Ideas? Anything that may help me to know when the TW person shows up?


The national CableCARD hotline is 1-866-532-2598. I received an immediate response from @TWCableHelp on twitter. Do you also have a tuning adapter box?


----------



## 5thdan

cwoody222 said:


> Have the TiVo Cable Card hotline number and have the installer call that.
> 
> The cards are likely just fine but they're morons and are setting them up wrong and then blaming the hardware.


This is good advice. I planned to make a video of the latest install to document the incompetence, but the installer seemed unstable so I decided against it. There is no effort on Time Warner's part to allow Tivo/CableCARD integration with their network. Very few people are willing to track down the national CableCARD hotline number on tivocommunity.com and tweet about their issues, so the current policy of ignoring Tivo/CC makes sense from a business standpoint.


----------



## 5thdan

frankincensed said:


> Im always glad I come to this fourm everytime I think about getting a Tivo. I read all the hoops & hassles one has to go through to get a stupid dvr & again realize, its not worth the stress. Thanks all


OTA digital works great with the Tivo. It's true that Time Warner is doing their best to subvert Tivo's efforts to penetrate their DVR market.


----------



## 5thdan

SCSIRAID said:


> About the only way I could imagine a move away from SDV would be if they dropped all the analog content. I personally dont see that happening any time soon.


According to a TW employee I spoke with, more channels will be SDV in the future.


----------



## mjh

A friend of mine recently downgraded from Dish network to Time Warner's broadcast cable in order to lower his TV subscription costs. He purchased a TiVo Premiere for his DVR. I have two TiVo's at my house connected to an OTA antenna. So, while I can advise him about the TiVo, I can't really give him much advice about how to make it work with TWC.

He's only on broadcast cable - the lowest available package. I recall reading that he can make use of a cablecard to map out the broadcast HD channels that are required to be carried on the broadcast package. 

First, am I correct so far?
Second, does he also need a tuning adapter to take advantage of the broadcast cable package?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobrt6676

I made the jump to Elite yesterday. It's been 2 years since my TivoHD CC install(bit of a lenghty process requiring a truck roll and a $20 charge). So I was a little apprehensive. To my surprise TWDayton has made great strides. I went to the Dayton Mall store and asked for a Cable card install kit. After putting it on my account(10min. process) I took the kit home with my Elite. setup the Elite, got all the updates before installing CC. Installed CC and called the TW number provided and after a 10min. hold a very friendly and knowledgable tech had me up and running in 10 min. No glitches. no issues, all stations working immediately. Wow could not have been easier!!!


----------



## 5thdan

Does the Elite handle SDV without a tuning adapter? TW Austin wouldn't let me do a self install for the CableCARD and tuning adapter. Self install is definitely the way to go.


----------



## dlfl

bobrt6676 said:


> I made the jump to Elite yesterday. It's been 2 years since my TivoHD CC install(bit of a lenghty process requiring a truck roll and a $20 charge). So I was a little apprehensive. To my surprise TWDayton has made great strides. I went to the Dayton Mall store and asked for a Cable card install kit. After putting it on my account(10min. process) I took the kit home with my Elite. setup the Elite, got all the updates before installing CC. Installed CC and called the TW number provided and after a 10min. hold a very friendly and knowledgable tech had me up and running in 10 min. No glitches. no issues, all stations working immediately. Wow could not have been easier!!!


This is good news. I'm in the Dayton area too. But I can't help reacting with "it's about time and it's too little too late". I know from your location that, as for me, a trip to the Dayton Mall store is at least a 50 minute round trip. Then you waited 20 minutes total at the store and on the phone. Thus more than 70 minutes of your time, plus the car expenses of a 30 mile round trip.

You didn't mention a Tuning Adpater. (??)


----------



## 5thdan

CoxInPHX said:


> If it is a Cisco Tuning Adapter I posted yesterday a list of messages to help troubleshoot them. Hope this may help.
> 
> Cisco Tuning Adapter Status Troubleshooting
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=482537


Also make sure the installer uses the correct 12V AC adapter. My installer used the wrong power adapter and the TA would reboot before completely initializing.


----------



## bobrt6676

dlfl said:


> This is good news. I'm in the Dayton area too. But I can't help reacting with "it's about time and it's too little too late". I know from your location that, as for me, a trip to the Dayton Mall store is at least a 50 minute round trip. Then you waited 20 minutes total at the store and on the phone. Thus more than 70 minutes of your time, plus the car expenses of a 30 mile round trip.
> 
> You didn't mention a Tuning Adpater. (??)


Tuning adapter is part of the CC self install "kit" cablecard, TA, instruction sheet and cables. 
70 mins. yes, but better than waiting for a truck roll, followed by 3 hours of a tech that's clueless!! 
I could have gone to the Leo street office, much closer, but don't care for the neighborhood. Or could have asked them to ship the kit, did not want to wait.


----------



## CoxInPHX

5thdan said:


> Also make sure the installer uses the correct 12V AC adapter. My installer used the wrong power adapter and the TA would reboot before completely initializing.


Mine is a Liteon, model# 4019611B
Same specs and model# listed on the Cisco 30 Watt Set-Top Power Supply
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/collateral/video/ps8611/ps8650/ps8663/7010514.pdf

Output Specifications
Nominal Output Voltage +12 V
Output Voltage Tolerance +/- 5 percent (11.4 to 12.6 V)
Minimum Load Current 0 A
Maximum load Current 2.5 A
Output Power Max Load 30 Watts
Peak Load Current 2.5 A


----------



## dlfl

bobrt6676 said:


> Tuning adapter is part of the CC self install "kit" cablecard, TA, instruction sheet and cables.
> 70 mins. yes, but better than waiting for a truck roll, followed by 3 hours of a tech that's clueless!!
> I could have gone to the Leo street office, much closer, but don't care for the neighborhood. Or could have asked them to ship the kit, did not want to wait.


A serioius self install kit ... I'm impressed! (Although it should have been available two years ago.) Do they still include the cheesy short cable that used to come in the TA boxes, which my installer threw away and immediately replaced with a good cable he made up?

The Leo street TWC store??? That's downtown Dayton, right? I never heard of any Dayton store other than the one at Dayton Mall.

EDIT: After only five minutes searching on the TWC web pages I see there is indeed a store on Leo street that provides self-install "services" (as they call it). There also is one at Tipp City. For me, and I suspect for you, this is actually closer than the Dayton Mall, although still probably a 40 minute round trip.


----------



## bobrt6676

dlfl said:


> A serioius self install kit ... I'm impressed! (Although it should have been available two years ago.) Do they still include the cheesy short cable that used to come in the TA boxes, which my installer threw away and immediately replaced with a good cable he made up?
> 
> The Leo street TWC store??? That's downtown Dayton, right? I never heard of any Dayton store other than the one at Dayton Mall.
> 
> EDIT: After only five minutes searching on the TWC web pages I see there is indeed a store on Leo street that provides self-install "services" (as they call it). There also is one at Tipp City. For me, and I suspect for you, this is actually closer than the Dayton Mall, although still probably a 40 minute round trip.


Leo St is in north Dayton. The cables for the TA in my kit are good quality. I forgot about the Tipp City office but I was coming back from Cincy on 75 so it was an easy stop at the time. And so far 4 days into it my Elite has been problem free. 4 tuners, so sweet!


----------



## dlfl

bobrt6676 said:


> Leo St is in north Dayton. The cables for the TA in my kit are good quality. I forgot about the Tipp City office but I was coming back from Cincy on 75 so it was an easy stop at the time. And so far 4 days into it my Elite has been problem free. 4 tuners, so sweet!


Hope your good experience continues! Is this your first TiVo using a TA? If not I wonder if you have had the "SDV tuning problem", and how frequently?
This is where a SDV channel fails to tune until you retry (e.g., channel up/down) one or more times, and it can cause scheduled recordings to fail due to "no video signal was present". I have this and lose 1 or 2 recordings a week due to it.


----------



## bobrt6676

dlfl said:


> Hope your good experience continues! Is this your first TiVo using a TA? If not I wonder if you have had the "SDV tuning problem", and how frequently?
> This is where a SDV channel fails to tune until you retry (e.g., channel up/down) one or more times, and it can cause scheduled recordings to fail due to "no video signal was present". I have this and lose 1 or 2 recordings a week due to it.


This is my 4th CC/TA. I have had the issue with TA's where I have to channel up/down to get the station to tune ( usually HGTV/or DIY) but have not missed any recordings thankfully.


----------



## cwoody222

bobrt6676 said:


> This is my 4th CC/TA. I have had the issue with TA's where I have to channel up/down to get the station to tune ( usually HGTV/or DIY) but have not missed any recordings thankfully.


Missed tunes isn't a problem that's going to be fixed by getting new hardware. It's a flaw in the SDV implementation itself.


----------



## Fofer

Yuck. SDV sounds like a nightmare. If TWC in my area implemented that, that would be the final push I need to just cancel cable TV and go OTA only.


----------



## dlfl

cwoody222 said:


> Missed tunes isn't a problem that's going to be fixed by getting new hardware. It's a flaw in the SDV implementation itself.


Yes... although it isn't clear to me who's implementation is at fault, the cable co or TiVo? Since neither TiVo nor the cable cos provide any transparency on this issue, we are left guessing. As an example of how tricky the issue might be, it could be a timeout period in the TiVo software, i.e., the tiime TiVo waits after requesting a channel before retrieving the tuning info (e.g., frequency) from the tuning adapter. Perhaps TiVo set this timeout period per the SDV spec but the actual cable co implementation sometimes takes a little longer. Technically this means the fault is the cable co's. However if Tivo could fix it by just increasing that timeout period, I fault them for not doing so. I know beyond a doubt that TiVo has been aware of this problem for literally years by virtue of PM's I have had. Regardless of the cause, we are left in the middle holding the bag. Just another brick in the cut-the-cord wall.


----------



## cwoody222

I have a Series 3 so I have two CableCARDs, even if they're M-Cards.

Is there a way within the TiVo menus to see if I have M-Cards or S-Cards? I'm thinking of upgrading to a Premiere and I want to know if I already have the type of card I need without having to pull the TiVo out of my rack.

Also, I know this has been asked before but I forget the answer... assuming I do have an M-Card can I just swap it into the new Premiere and it'll work? Or I'll have to call TW to have them set it up? Will there be any problems (ha!) since the card is provisioned for the S3?

I'd like to make the upgrade as smooth as possible, preferably without a truck roll and a visit to TW (except to drop off one of my existing CableCARDs).


----------



## cwoody222

I took the cards out and they're MCards. And TiVo.com says I should be able to just put it in the new Premiere. Here's hoping...


----------



## SCSIRAID

cwoody222 said:


> I took the cards out and they're MCards. And TiVo.com says I should be able to just put it in the new Premiere. Here's hoping...


You can plug them in... but they will have to be reauthorized in TWC system since the Host ID is different.


----------



## scole250

dlfl said:


> Yes... although it isn't clear to me who's implementation is at fault, the cable co or TiVo? Since neither TiVo nor the cable cos provide any transparency on this issue, we are left guessing. As an example of how tricky the issue might be, it could be a timeout period in the TiVo software, i.e., the tiime TiVo waits after requesting a channel before retrieving the tuning info (e.g., frequency) from the tuning adapter. Perhaps TiVo set this timeout period per the SDV spec but the actual cable co implementation sometimes takes a little longer. Technically this means the fault is the cable co's. However if Tivo could fix it by just increasing that timeout period, I fault them for not doing so. I know beyond a doubt that TiVo has been aware of this problem for literally years by virtue of PM's I have had. Regardless of the cause, we are left in the middle holding the bag. Just another brick in the cut-the-cord wall.


I recently had TWC Whole House DVR installed at my house in Goldsboro, part of the RDU TWC system. All the DVRs and receivers are Samsung units. All the units occasionally fail to tune channels or receive On Demand programming. The regular channels, which I assume are switched, give message that channel is not available at this time. When On Demand doesn't work, it works a while trying to get the feed, then just goes blank. I'm not sure the Tivos and tuning adapters are the problem or whole problem. TWC has issues with their own equipment.


----------



## dlfl

scole250 said:


> I recently had TWC Whole House DVR installed at my house in Goldsboro, part of the RDU TWC system. All the DVRs and receivers are Samsung units. All the units occasionally fail to tune channels or receive On Demand programming. The regular channels, which I assume are switched, give message that channel is not available at this time. When On Demand doesn't work, it works a while trying to get the feed, then just goes blank. I'm not sure the Tivos and tuning adapters are the problem or whole problem. TWC has issues with their own equipment.


Interesting..... Do you sometimes miss recordings (presumably) due to such tuning failures? I agree this seems to point the finger at TWC rather than at TiVo. Have you complained to TWC about this? If so, how have they responded?


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> Interesting..... Do you sometimes miss recordings (presumably) due to such tuning failures? I agree this seems to point the finger at TWC rather than at TiVo. Have you complained to TWC about this? If so, how have they responded?


A new piece for the puzzle... The newer version of TA code added some more info in the 'SDV session info' screens. There is now a 'retune' count field associated with each session. Ive caught the failed tune red handed a couple times lately and in both cases the 'retune' field was nonzero. This suggests that the initial tune fails and is retried successfully but perhaps the protocol between TiVo and TA doesnt allow for that situation...

If you catch it red handed... have a look at the sessions screens for nonzero 'retune'.


----------



## scole250

We've only had it for about a month or so and my wife does most of the recording so I'm not aware of missing any recordings. Haven't reported that issue to TWC yet.

I'm on their "Signature Home Service" plan which is supposed to be top notch. I get to call a different number than regular subscribers and go directly to a "Personal Service Rep". This saves much more time. Instead of having to navigate a menu or be bounced from one CSR to another, it only takes a minute to be told they don't know what the issue is and schedule a tech visit :up:

I called once a few weeks ago to report that the boxes had to be rebooted at least once a week. They scheduled a tech visit for 5-9pm the following Monday. That Monday around 5:30 my mobile rang, but it was in another room and I missed the call. There was no caller id info and the caller didn't leave a message. I had forgot about the TWC service call until about 30 minutes later. I thought it was probably the tech. I called the number, but got no answer. The voice mail message did not identify the person as a TWC tech so just hung up. The tech never called back and I never got call back from TWC. I'm not impressed.

I went with the TWC whole house DVR because MRV/multi-room-streaming is important to us and TWC has taken that away. (Doesn't sound right does it? Switch to TWC because they ruined your Tivo service?) I'll definitely go back to Tivo when they overcome the MRV/CC byte issue via streaming. I do like the On Demand though. At least half of the programs we recorded on Tivo were for my son. He watches all he wants on the On Demand channels now. Maybe one day TWC and the other cable companies will work out a deal with Tivo. The cable companies should focus on delivering the content and let Tivo present the content, all of it.


----------



## Fofer

Oh, geez. That TWC even _has_ a "Signature Home Service" to try and upsell is kind of appalling. This is cable TV, not some concierge at a high-end hotel.


----------



## Fofer

scole250 said:


> I'll definitely go back to Tivo when they overcome the MRV/CC byte issue via streaming.


I'm under the impression this has already been addressed, with the latest system software that was recently released... so long as you have multiple TiVo Premieres.


----------



## cwoody222

Fofer said:


> I'm under the impression this has already been addressed, with the latest system software that was recently released... so long as you have multiple TiVo Premieres.


Still doesn't help TiVo ToGo. I don't want to stream unit-to-unit, I want to transfer shows to my iPhone/iPad for watching on airplanes.

Time Warner only allows me to do that with local broadcast channels.


----------



## cwoody222

SCSIRAID said:


> You can plug them in... but they will have to be reauthorized in TWC system since the Host ID is different.


Ugh. I was really hoping not to have to call them because I'm scared they'll screw it up


----------



## Fofer

cwoody222 said:


> Still doesn't help TiVo ToGo. I don't want to stream unit-to-unit, I want to transfer shows to my iPhone/iPad for watching on airplanes.
> 
> Time Warner only allows me to do that with local broadcast channels.


Ah, gotcha. There's certain promise in this prototype unit, demoed at CES.






I hope the early reports aren't true and that when/if it is released, it's NOT limited to the home LAN only. I'd like for it to work like Slingbox, and be accessible via WiFi (or 3G!) anywhere.


----------



## cwoody222

I saw that and it looks awesome! I also hope it's not home LAN only. But I have a Slingbox anyway (but I'd sell it for an integrated TiVo box instead).

I did buy my Premiere last night. Haven't called TWC for the CableCARD swap yet. I don't even have a coax running to it yet. So right now it's stuck, un-activated (in SDUI), but at least it has the latest software.

Hopefully the CableCARD swap will be painless. TWC help via Twitter gave me the 866 CableCARD number to call. I may not get around to it until the weekend.


----------



## cwoody222

I called TW to swap my CableCARD (M-card) from my Series3 to my new Premiere.

I was pleasantly surprised that it was a painless procedure. The worst part was the 20-25minute time spent on hold.

The operator I got was very knowledgeable. She had me unplug the card from the Premiere so she could unpair it. Then had me reinsert it and she sent it some info. I had to read her off some numbers from screens (which she referred to by the exact menu names in the TiVo UI) and then explained that it would take about 20 minutes before the screens showed the cards were authorized.

That's exactly what happened. A few of my channels seemed to take a bit longer to come up but within 30 minutes or so everything was showing up like it should have.

She even unpaired my extra card I don't need now so I can return it to an office this week.


----------



## EmmettC

Don't know if anyone here can provide any assistance, but I just an hour speaking with several TWC Reps concerning my disappearing channels. Yesterday, a very rude customer service rep managed to get them back up by sending a signal out and having me hard reboot my TiVo Series 3 HD. This morning, they were gone again. Spoke with two reps this morning, one being a "Level 3" rep. I was able to get some channels back, but not all of them (I do know that when this has happened in the past, it sometimes takes a couple of hours for all the channels to show up.) I just took the additional step of hard rebooting the TiVo box again and swapping out the USB connection of the tuning adapter and my wireless adapter. This always seems to work, but I don't think that I should be having to do this EVERY TIME my SDV Channels disappear. Can anyone here shed some insight into this? The Level 3 Rep suggested that I swap out my tuning adapter for a new one, which I'll do later this week, but I'm worried about that not being properly authorized and having the same issue all over again.

I'm at the end of my rope with Time Warner and can't wait for FIOS to be available in our building (our board is already looking into this!)

Thank
Emmett


----------



## cwoody222

EmmettC,

A few questions to help troubleshoot...

- are you sure the channels you're losing are SDV channels? (to make sure the SDV adapter is the problem)

- what error message do you get onscreen when you lose a channel? When it happens do you lose ALL SDV channels or just some? If it's just some, I don't see why the USB connection could be the issue

- do you know the software version of your adapter?

- how is your adapter connected? (just via USB or coax too?)

- try hard cycling the power in this order... unplug both TiVo and adapter and disconnect USB. Plug in adapter. Wait for solid green light. Plug in TiVo. Wait for it to fully finish booting. Connect USB and get onscreen confirmation that it's connected. Go test channels in Settings.


----------



## dlfl

EmmettC,

This is most likely a cable system problem but a bad TA can't be ruled out.

If it is indeed just your SDV channels that go missing, you should also be power-cycling your TA while you reboot the TiVo. In TA Diagnostics, in the first status section, what are the dBmV values for FDC and RDC? Your OOB (out-of-band) control signals used to communicate with the cable system may be too weak.

There is a way to tell whether a channel that has been successfully tuned is SDV or not, in TA diagnostics in the SDV SESSION section. Look at the SESSION with a frequency matching what DVR Diagnostics gives for the channel of interest. Then look at the "SamSvcid/Type:" entry. If the last portion of this value is "Switched", it's an SDV channel.

Also of interest is the "Sub Expires" value in the PowerKEY Information section. It should be a date several weeks into the future, but definitely not "Expired", which means your TA has lost authorization. This usually results in an 8-blink-pause sequence of the green light. For my first year with a TA, I had to call support every month because the system wasn't automatically refreshing that expiration date.

All the above applies to Cisco TA's. Not sure about Motorolas.

The customer service reps have a "Customer Balancing" screen and if your account is set up properly (sometimes a big "if"), all they have to do is hit the "Enter" key while in that screen to send all the required signals to properly authorize your TA and CableCARDs. On a couple of occasions I actually instructed the rep to do this, while their only solution was a truck roll.


----------



## SCSIRAID

EmmettC said:


> Don't know if anyone here can provide any assistance, but I just an hour speaking with several TWC Reps concerning my disappearing channels. Yesterday, a very rude customer service rep managed to get them back up by sending a signal out and having me hard reboot my TiVo Series 3 HD. This morning, they were gone again. Spoke with two reps this morning, one being a "Level 3" rep. I was able to get some channels back, but not all of them (I do know that when this has happened in the past, it sometimes takes a couple of hours for all the channels to show up.) I just took the additional step of hard rebooting the TiVo box again and swapping out the USB connection of the tuning adapter and my wireless adapter. This always seems to work, but I don't think that I should be having to do this EVERY TIME my SDV Channels disappear. Can anyone here shed some insight into this? The Level 3 Rep suggested that I swap out my tuning adapter for a new one, which I'll do later this week, but I'm worried about that not being properly authorized and having the same issue all over again.
> 
> I'm at the end of my rope with Time Warner and can't wait for FIOS to be available in our building (our board is already looking into this!)
> 
> Thank
> Emmett


What do you mean by 'disappearing'? Do the channels fail to tune with a message about 'not authorized' or 'not provided by the TA'? Do you just get a black screen? Something else?


----------



## Teeps

Last time I had problems with poor reception, channels missing, etc.; was because the squirrels had chewed the cable out on the pole.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Had to share this experience my girl friend had with Anaheim CA Time Warner today. We're trying to cut expenses and, of course one area we're looking at is our cable bill. Currently, we get about 9000 cable channels (and watch about 6 of them!) and we have TWC Road Runner Internet (15mb download). We're paying around $180 a month for cable/internet. With our recent bill in front of her, she called TWC to try and figure out where we could cut back. She made the mistake of assuming Time Warner was as customer friendly as Verizon. Ha! Of course the Time Warner "Customer Service" Rep (there's an oxymoron if I ever heard one!) not only said we have exactly what need but tried to upsell her to adding an additional 5mb's of download speed for "only another $10 a month". Here she calls TWC to try and cut costs and instead the Rep is trying to add to our expenses. Nice. But the icing on the cake was when the CSR said that to best assess our needs, she would have to send a sales rep out to our house. Are you f'ing kidding me? That's like Verizon saying, "Well, to best determine what your needs are, you should bring your cell phone into a Verizon store". Not knowing any better, she agreed to having a sales rep come to our house. When she shared the story with me, that appointment was immediately canceled. If there are any TWC employees reading this, I have but one question for you: "How can you look yourself in the mirror every morning"?


----------



## dcstager

Is there a new 1601 firmware update available for the Cisco 1520 TA? Does Austin have latest firmware?


----------



## CoxInPHX

dcstager said:


> Is there a new 1601 firmware update available for the Cisco 1520 TA? Does Austin have latest firmware?


F.1601 is the latest Firmware for the Cisco TA. There are tracking threads on the Windows Community Forum, From what I have seen most TWC markets are using F.1501

http://experts.windows.com/frms/win..._home/f/114/p/101539/549390.aspx?PageIndex=10

http://experts.windows.com/frms/windows_entertainment_and_connected_home/f/115/p/102913/552104.aspx


----------



## iron maiden

Quick question from a newbie about to re-enter the Tivo world after several years. I have TWC in Portland, Maine. My understanding is that I need an M card and a TA for my install. My question is will I lose the on-demand channels with Tivo? The local office is predictably clueless about this.


----------



## Fofer

iron maiden said:


> Quick question from a newbie about to re-enter the Tivo world after several years. I have TWC in Portland, Maine. My understanding is that I need an M card and a TA for my install. My question is will I lose the on-demand channels with Tivo? The local office is predictably clueless about this.


Yes.


----------



## kevin120

Has anyone gotten a letter in Austin or Waco mentioning additional channels going SDV? 

I noticed that TWC has listed some channels to be moved around on clear QAM in Waco and Austin probably to make room for more SDV QAMs. They are moving locals off of RF 84 Waco - (KXXV ABC HD, KXXV weather, KXXV Telemundo) Austin - (KXAN NBC HD, KNVA CW HD) in their monthly legal notices in the newspaper.

When TWC moved clear QAM channels around here last year in North Texas we gained 8 new SDV QAMs on: 

687MHz
693MHz
699MHz
705MHz
711MHz
717MHz
723MHz
729MHz

and 4 more VOD QAMs on:
603MHz
609MHz
615MHz
621MHz

I suspect that Austin and Waco are getting 8 more SDV QAMs to a node which probably means more HD is coming shortly after the changes on june 19th (Austin) and June 26th (Waco). 

TWC North Texas gained these after the new SDV QAMs were activated:
E! HD
Style HD
Sportsman Channel HD
Ovation HD
Reelz Channel HD
OWN HD
Bloomberg HD
Oxygen HD
IFC HD
Hub HD
Fox Deportes HD
Showtime Extreme HD
Showtime Next HD
Showtime Beyond HD
Showtime Women HD
GAME2 HD
TMC Xtra HD
MoreMAX HD
ThrillerMAX HD


----------



## kevin120

duplicate


----------



## dlfl

I'm having a problem with 10 minute gaps in recorded programs that can't be accessed by scrubbing although they take up time on the progress bar -- I posted the details here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9138539#post9138539
Since most other likely causes are eliminated (see linked post) I'm wondering if defective CableCARD's could cause this. Do the CC's do continous processing (decrypting) of the digital stream or do they just furnish decryption keys to the TiVo at specific times, such as when tuning a new channel, in which case what I'm seeing could not be explained by a CC problem. unless the "specific times" occur many times during a program.

I'm posting this here because I know there is at least one person who reads this thread who can answer this question.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> I'm having a problem with 10 minute gaps in recorded programs that can't be accessed by scrubbing although they take up time on the progress bar -- I posted the details here:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9138539#post9138539
> Since most other likely causes are eliminated (see linked post) I'm wondering if defective CableCARD's could cause this. Do the CC's do continous processing (decrypting) of the digital stream or do they just furnish decryption keys to the TiVo at specific times, such as when tuning a new channel, in which case what I'm seeing could not be explained by a CC problem. unless the "specific times" occur many times during a program.
> 
> I'm posting this here because I know there is at least one person who reads this thread who can answer this question.


There are two separate 'encrypt/decrypt' domains going on with a cablecard. The cablecard decrypts the stream from the cable system (Cablecard spec calls it 'CA' 'conditional access' ie Powerkey for Cisco). Once it is decrypted it is then reencrypted and sent to the TiVo. Ive seen little detail for Cisco Powerkey and how it manages keys. For the downtream 'CP' 'copy protection' encryption, there is an algorighm for periodically refreshing the keys. Cablecard will send unencrypted for a short period while it and the TiVo negotiate for a new key.

"The Card initiates CPKey generation at the following times:
 After completion of the authentication process;
 Periodically at a rate set by max_key_session_period;
 At every power cycle;
 When initiated by the CA System; and
 At every hard (PCMCIA) reset.
Channel change does not cause a key refresh to occur."

Ive seen the 'gap' in programs issue before... but fortunately not lately.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> There are two separate 'encrypt/decrypt' domains going on with a cablecard. The cablecard decrypts the stream from the cable system (Cablecard spec calls it 'CA' 'conditional access' ie Powerkey for Cisco). Once it is decrypted it is then reencrypted and sent to the TiVo. Ive seen little detail for Cisco Powerkey and how it manages keys. For the downtream 'CP' 'copy protection' encryption, there is an algorighm for periodically refreshing the keys. Cablecard will send unencrypted for a short period while it and the TiVo negotiate for a new key.
> 
> "The Card initiates CPKey generation at the following times:
>  After completion of the authentication process;
>  Periodically at a rate set by max_key_session_period;
>  At every power cycle;
>  When initiated by the CA System; and
>  At every hard (PCMCIA) reset.
> Channel change does not cause a key refresh to occur."
> 
> Ive seen the 'gap' in programs issue before... but fortunately not lately.


Thanks. Does the periodic CPKey refresh involve just the TiVo and Card, or is communication with the cable plant required? Also, do you know what value max_key_session_period typically has? I can't find it anywhere in the diagnostic menus. I'm wondering if it would correspond to the 9 or 10 minute gaps I had.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> Thanks. Does the periodic CPKey refresh involve just the TiVo and Card, or is communication with the cable plant required? Also, do you know what value max_key_session_period typically has? I can't find it anywhere in the diagnostic menus. I'm wondering if it would correspond to the 9 or 10 minute gaps I had.


I expect that its handled locally within the cablecard without regard to the CA side.

Are you seeing 'still pictures' during the gap or just a chunk of the show missing? Is there pixelation at the start and end of the gaps? Sound?


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> I expect that its handled locally within the cablecard without regard to the CA side.
> 
> Are you seeing 'still pictures' during the gap or just a chunk of the show missing? Is there pixelation at the start and end of the gaps? Sound?


I can't navigate to inside the gap -- so the question of what video or audio exists there is unanswerable. The gap occupies time on the navigation bar, but navigation jumps over it, or stalls at the gap boundary. I get pixelation on transitions between program and commercials and during commercials on many cable channels -- but never during program content (or I would suspect a HDD problem). I also get a short burst of pixelation a few seconds after tuning most cable channels. This stuff doesn't happen on OTA channels, BTW. Note that as previously mentioned: no RS errors.

I caught a 6 minute gap while watching a channel yesterday and was able to determine it was using CableCARD #2. The video froze on a still picture, with no audio, when the gap started but after I tried switching tuners or going to the DVR Diagnostics menu and returned to the channel, the video was blank. All values in DVR Diagnostics were nominal during the gap. The "time since tune start" did NOT reset either during or after the gap.


----------



## prepster

Thank God for this forum! Thanks all for the info you provide.

This morning I had pixelation issues and was missing one channel. I called the regular Time Warner support number. Instead of fixing my issues, they sent a signal and wiped out ALL of my channels. The only solution they offered was to send a tech to my home next week. I explained several times that this could be taken care of with a phone call, but I was told over and over by a supervisor that the only thing he could do was send a tech.

I stumbled across the Cable Card hotline on this forum at 1-866-532-2598. Within five minutes, the support person had all my channels back up and running.

It is a shame that their is no communication between traditional support and this Cable Card Hotline.


----------



## Fofer

Still? After all this time? Sheesh. It's a shame that TWC *still* doesn't know how to handle this properly. You expect these issues a few weeks after a new product comes out. Not YEARS and YEARS later.


----------



## dlfl

Fofer said:


> Still? After all this time? Sheesh. It's a shame that TWC *still* doesn't know how to handle this properly. You expect these issues a few weeks after a new product comes out. Not YEARS and YEARS later.


When a problem affects less than 1% of their customers, fixing it may take forever, especially considering:
1. There's a pretty good chance they won't lose TiVo owners as customers. Most will either suffer along or abandon TiVo for cable co boxes.
2. It's all they can do to train their support reps to handle common problems, let alone the unusual ones associated with TiVo's.


----------



## Fofer

Still, you'd think there'd be a simple "script" triggered by two words: "tivo" and "cablecard." The answer being, "call 1-866-532-2598"


It's the same idiotic song and dance, year in and year out. Time Warner loses money every time their CSRs waste time on this, and when they send out techs for days and days, all of whom do the wrong thing. Nearly every story I've read (and the one I experienced) would have been a lot shorter if they handled it right. It's always something to do with how the cable card's serial number (or whatever) is entered in their system. It's never fixed "onsite" by the stupid techs. There's no excuse for this inanity.


----------



## dlfl

Every week or two my TiVo HD loses tuning capability for ALL cable channels (not just SDV channels). Rebooting the TiVo fixes the problem. I don't know if this is related to the recording "gap" problem just discussed in posts 5571 - 5575, but I tend to doubt it. (The gap problem has not repeated for a couple of weeks now.)

When this happens, the values in DVR diagnostics are all exactly as they would be for a channel that is successfully tuned. That includes good Signal Strength and SNR, no RS errors, Signal Lock=Yes, Program Lock=Yes, Search Complete = Yes, PCR, Audio, and Video PID's have values, and Time since Tune Start plus Time Since Signal Lock are counting up. Also, the channel frequency given in TA Diagnostics matches the one shown in DVR diagnostics.

The only way I have seen this happen is when the channel is not authorized for your account. (BTW is there any way in DVR or TA diagnostics to tell whether a channel is authorized?)

So what I guess is happening is that somehow authorization for all my cable channels is being lost and rebooting the TiVo gets it back. Note that I use two single-channel CableCARD's and both of them behave exactly the same when this happens. (Thus I find it hard to believe the problem is a defective card.)

I can't imagine any other cause for this than that the authorization of my channels is not being maintained by the cable plant. Does anyone know how this is supposed to happen? Does the cable plant periodically "push" the account authorizations? Or do the CableCARD's (or TA ??) periodically "pull" the authorizations? Or what?

EDIT: Need to add that OTA (via antenna) tuning capability is NOT lost -- just the cable channels.


----------



## MC Hammer

dlfl said:


> (BTW is there any way in DVR or TA diagnostics to tell whether a channel is authorized?)


Cisco or Motorola TA?


----------



## dlfl

MC Hammer said:


> Cisco or Motorola TA?


Cisco STA1520


----------



## CoxInPHX

dlfl said:


> (BTW is there any way in DVR or TA diagnostics to tell whether a channel is authorized?)
> 
> So what I guess is happening is that somehow authorization for all my cable channels is being lost and rebooting the TiVo gets it back. Note that *I use two single-channel CableCARD's* and both of them behave exactly the same when this happens. (Thus I find it hard to believe the problem is a defective card.)


*S-Card Menu* and MMI Screens
Checking activation and authorization to display the current channel
http://support.tivo.com/ci/fattach/get/72399/
_"The ECM count will be greater than zero and will increase every few seconds if the CableCARD is entitled to decrypt the current channel (i.e., your account is subscribed to the channel). If the CableCARD is activated, but you are not subscribed to this channel, the ECM count will not increment, and you will not see video on this channel."_

*M-Card Menu* and MMI Screens
Checking if the CableCARD is subscribed to the channel
http://support.tivo.com/ci/fattach/get/72397/


----------



## dlfl

CoxInPHX said:


> *S-Card Menu* and MMI Screens
> Checking activation and authorization to display the current channel
> http://support.tivo.com/ci/fattach/get/72399/
> _"The ECM count will be greater than zero and will increase every few seconds if the CableCARD is entitled to decrypt the current channel (i.e., your account is subscribed to the channel). If the CableCARD is activated, but you are not subscribed to this channel, the ECM count will not increment, and you will not see video on this channel."_
> 
> *M-Card Menu* and MMI Screens
> Checking if the CableCARD is subscribed to the channel
> http://support.tivo.com/ci/fattach/get/72397/


Thanks! In the TiVo support pages no less, and I missed it! Note that (at least on my TiVo, with S-cards) in order to see the ECM count increment you have to exit the screen and return, to refresh the count.

So now I'm still wondering: what makes both my CableCARD's simultaniously lose authorization on ALL channels occasionally?


----------



## dlfl

I noticed the OS software build date for the two S-Cards (CableCARDs) in my TiVo HD was 2006 (!). So I decided to swap them for a single M-Card (and save $2/mo. in the bargain.)

Called TWC support and a very efficient, knowledgable and pleasant fellow named "Jason" arranged for me to swap the cards at one of their stores. There are four stores in my area but none of them are closer than 10 miles to me. I picked the most convenient location (Tipp City) and he (said he) messaged them and they verfied they had the m-card in stock.

When I showed up at the Tipp City store I was immediately informed they never stocked CC's there (!) and no one there had communicated with "Jason" about it. The agent was able to see notifications that Jason had made on my account and she informed his supervisor of all the trouble he had caused me -- so hopefully he will be royally thumped for his incompetence.

As Jason should have known, only one of the four stores in my area stocks CC's (Dayton Mall) and of course it is the store that is furthest from me and 20 miles from the Tipp City store. Thus I ended up spending two hours and driving 50 miles to get my m-Card. I will mention the Tipp City agent said she entered a $10 credit on my account as partial compensation.

Anyway, with the efficient help of the national self-install desk, I got the m-card installed quickly without having to re-do guided setup. Now I'm just hoping I get that follow-up survey call about my satisfaction with Jason. 

And I notice the OS build date for the new card is 2011. I can always hope some of the tuning and gap problems I've recently posted here may be eliminated.


----------



## dlfl

dlfl said:


> .......... And I notice the OS build date for the new card is 2011. I can always hope some of the tuning and gap problems I've recently posted here may be eliminated.


Too early to be sure (4 days) but it looks like the problems are either gone or at least much reduced after replacing two (old) s-cards with one m-card. If so, my theory is the older cards took longer to respond when communicating with the TiVo and caused timeouts.

However I encountered a new problem immediately after swapping the cards. Twice in three days, while watching a recorded program, the following sequence occured:

1. The video/audio being watched went away and was replaced by a combination of blank screen and live video from a channel that wasn't selected on either tuner. The video was sporadic, blinking on and off.
2. There was no TiVo response to remote control clicks, although the yellow light was responding.
3. This continued for about 2 minutes then operation went back to normal.
4. At least on the second occurence the 30 minute buffers on the tuned channels had 2-minute sequences of the "mystery" channel inserted instead of the commanded channel.

Was it the new CableCARD? Was my HDD failing? I had just checked the power supply for voltages and bulging caps so I ruled that out.

Last night I power-cycled both the TiVo and the TA just as a precaution, since I hadn't done that after swapping the CC's. Shortly thereafter, an Emergency system message took over the TiVo and it dawned on me the effect of this exactly matched the previous two weird events, except now the emergency message banner was displayed. The same "mystery" channel was shown in the background for a few brief seconds while a blank screen was shown most of the time.

I recalled that both weird events occured at times when an emergency message would have been likely -- major storms were passing through our area.

I don't think these are proper responses to emergency messages but I gather that can be caused by improper signals from the cable co. Could TWC send me improper signals? Perish the thought!


----------



## SASouth

dlfl said:


> Too early to be sure (4 days) but it looks like the problems are either gone or at least much reduced after replacing two (old) s-cards with one m-card. If so, my theory is the older cards took longer to respond when communicating with the TiVo and caused timeouts.
> 
> However I encountered a new problem immediately after swapping the cards. Twice in three days, while watching a recorded program, the following sequence occured:
> 
> 1. The video/audio being watched went away and was replaced by a combination of blank screen and live video from a channel that wasn't selected on either tuner. The video was sporadic, blinking on and off.
> 2. There was no TiVo response to remote control clicks, although the yellow light was responding.
> 3. This continued for about 2 minutes then operation went back to normal.
> 4. At least on the second occurence the 30 minute buffers on the tuned channels had 2-minute sequences of the "mystery" channel inserted instead of the commanded channel.
> 
> Was it the new CableCARD? Was my HDD failing? I had just checked the power supply for voltages and bulging caps so I ruled that out.
> 
> Last night I power-cycled both the TiVo and the TA just as a precaution, since I hadn't done that after swapping the CC's. Shortly thereafter, an Emergency system message took over the TiVo and it dawned on me the effect of this exactly matched the previous two weird events, except now the emergency message banner was displayed. The same "mystery" channel was shown in the background for a few brief seconds while a blank screen was shown most of the time.
> 
> I recalled that both weird events occured at times when an emergency message would have been likely -- major storms were passing through our area.
> 
> I don't think these are proper responses to emergency messages but I gather that can be caused by improper signals from the cable co. Could TWC send me improper signals? Perish the thought!


Those are definitely Emergency Broadcast System messages taking over your Tivo. It's happening to me on my Tivo Premiere Elite that has an M card. The mystery channel is the CSPAN SD feed.

It doesn't happen on my HD Tivos with S cards. I just get the message scrolling across the screen like it should.

It's very frustrating to be locked out of my Tivo while it does this nonsense. It's not even functional most of the time.

TWC needs to fix how they are doing EBS for M Cards because this is annoying and doesn't even properly display the EBS message.

BTW, get used to this because happens to my Elite even when they're running an EBS "weekly" test that seems to occur daily.


----------



## dlfl

SASouth said:


> Those are definitely Emergency Broadcast System messages taking over your Tivo. It's happening to me on my Tivo Premiere Elite that has an M card. The mystery channel is the CSPAN SD feed.
> 
> It doesn't happen on my HD Tivos with S cards. I just get the message scrolling across the screen like it should.
> 
> It's very frustrating to be locked out of my Tivo while it does this nonsense. It's not even functional most of the time.
> 
> TWC needs to fix how they are doing EBS for M Cards because this is annoying and doesn't even properly display the EBS message.
> 
> BTW, get used to this because happens to my Elite even when they're running an EBS "weekly" test that seems to occur daily.


IIRC you also are in the TWC SW Ohio region and we were fellow sufferers of the more-than-one-year 8-blink TA authorization indignity. Yes the "mystery" channel is the C-SPAN SD feed for me too.

To be honest, I am just so relieved that this problem is a combination of my (newly installed) m-card interacting with TWC's incompetence (i.e., not my TiVo or its power supply or its HDD) that I'm **relatively** happy.  That is, as long as the EBS messages don't happen too often! Frankly, I'd be afraid that if they tried to fix this, they might do more harm than good.


----------



## SASouth

dlfl said:


> IIRC you also are in the TWC SW Ohio region and we were fellow sufferers of the more-than-one-year 8-blink TA authorization indignity. Yes the "mystery" channel is the C-SPAN SD feed for me too.
> 
> To be honest, I am just so relieved that this problem is a combination of my (newly installed) m-card interacting with TWC's incompetence (i.e., not my TiVo or its power supply or its HDD) that I'm **relatively** happy.  That is, as long as the EBS messages don't happen too often! Frankly, I'd be afraid that if they tried to fix this, they might do more harm than good.


You recall correctly. The TA nightmare took way too long to get fixed and wouldn't you know it, just when the CSRs finally get trained on how to send the proper hit to reauthorize they fix it for good.

You can count on the EBS messages happening at least once or twice a week. Sometimes more. They even hit us when the alert isn't in our area. Just wait until one of your recordings gets hosed because of them. You're going to LOVE that.


----------



## clatrell

Can someone explain to me why Time Warner cannot provide 3d channels to Tivo owners? I received Tivo notification earlier this evening that channel 1333 had been added to my lineup, then an hour later I received notification that it had been deleted. As far as I understand, there is no technical reason why Tivo can't record 3d channels. But when I called, the answer was simply that Time Warner "does not provide support for 3d on cablecards."


----------



## cwoody222

clatrell said:


> Can someone explain to me why Time Warner cannot provide 3d channels to Tivo owners? I received Tivo notification earlier this evening that channel 1333 had been added to my lineup, then an hour later I received notification that it had been deleted. As far as I understand, there is no technical reason why Tivo can't record 3d channels. But when I called, the answer was simply that Time Warner "does not provide support for 3d on cablecards."


While I do not know if TW actually supports receiving 3D channels with CableCARDs, that message you received had nothing to do with it.

The channel listing TiVo uses is not TiVo-specific, it's just based on your geography. The fact that it was added then deleted just means it was a mistake.

I have some 3D channels in my listing, you may too if you check. Go look in Channels You Receive in Settings.


----------



## SASouth

cwoody222 said:


> While I do not know if TW actually supports receiving 3D channels with CableCARDs, that message you received had nothing to do with it. -snip


I'm getting the NBC Olympics 3D channel from TWC in the Dayton, OH area and it works fine on my Tivo Premiere Elite with an M card. I don't know of any other 3D channels that work, though.


----------



## teasip

Quick question if I may? Daughter heading back to college next weekend in Austin and her new apt. complex provides TW basic cable. Since there apparently are no cable boxes involved, as best I can tell, will she still require a CC to utilize our second TiVoHD with lifetime? Since I haven't been in an apartment for decades I'm not sure how they currently disperse their cable provider signal. I presume "yes", but I wanted to try to find out beforehand. TWC-Austin wasn't able to assist me since they couldn't comment on the complex setup.


----------



## dlfl

What setup do other apartment residents use? Do they have cable co boxes (and what type)? Or do they just plug the cable directly into their TV's?


----------



## teasip

Don't know for sure. My daughter said that a friend who lived in the complex "Had to go pick something up from TW". Who knows? I thought I'd try and see if anyone with Austin connections living in an apartment complex (The Block on 23rd specifically) with "free basic cable" was using a TiVo. If it requires the tuning adapter, and based on what I'm reading here about it freezing up/needing to be reset, it may be easier to do without. I personally have FiOS and all we need here is the CC.

Update: Looks like I'll be needing a TA and a CC for her to use the TiVo. TA appears to be free whereas the CC is $2/mo..


----------



## cwoody222

A friend here (not in Austin) has included TW cable at his apartment. He does not need a CableCARD for his TiVo.

However, he WOULD need a CableCARD if he wanted to get the local stations in HD (the only HD stations included for free). Right now he can tune those channels but there's no Guide Data. The CC would be needed to map the channels properly.

I suspect it'd be similar in Austin.


----------



## teasip

Thanks! I haven't had a chance to ask my daughter yet what she found out today.


----------



## dlfl

SASouth said:


> Those are definitely Emergency Broadcast System messages taking over your Tivo. It's happening to me on my Tivo Premiere Elite that has an M card. The mystery channel is the CSPAN SD feed.
> 
> It doesn't happen on my HD Tivos with S cards. I just get the message scrolling across the screen like it should.
> 
> It's very frustrating to be locked out of my Tivo while it does this nonsense. It's not even functional most of the time.
> 
> TWC needs to fix how they are doing EBS for M Cards because this is annoying and doesn't even properly display the EBS message.
> 
> BTW, get used to this because happens to my Elite even when they're running an EBS "weekly" test that seems to occur daily.





dlfl said:


> IIRC you also are in the TWC SW Ohio region .......... Yes the "mystery" channel is the C-SPAN SD feed for me too. .........





SASouth said:


> ........... You can count on the EBS messages happening at least once or twice a week. Sometimes more. They even hit us when the alert isn't in our area. Just wait until one of your recordings gets hosed because of them. You're going to LOVE that.


Did you (or anyone in the TWC SW Ohio region) get an EBS message interruption at about 8:25 am edt this morning? I was watching (later) a recording that spanned that time and it suddenly switched to the CSPAN channel for 2 or 3 minutes then back to the program I was recording. That's ALL that happened. No EBS message scrolled across.

I haven't noticed very many EBS messages since I switched to an m-card, but the other one that I did notice within the last two weeks at least had a message that scrolled.


----------



## SASouth

dlfl said:


> Did you (or anyone in the TWC SW Ohio region) get an EBS message interruption at about 8:25 am edt this morning? I was watching (later) a recording that spanned that time and it suddenly switched to the CSPAN channel for 2 or 3 minutes then back to the program I was recording. That's ALL that happened. No EBS message scrolled across.
> 
> I haven't noticed very many EBS messages since I switched to an m-card, but the other one that I did notice within the last two weeks at least had a message that scrolled.


I wasn't watching at that time. However, I can tell you that I've seen exactly what you describe on more than one occasion. Sometimes once or twice a week.

I believe that it is the EBS system getting triggered. For what reason I don't know since no message is displayed when it happens.

One thing I know for sure is that it is extremely annoying when it happens and you're watching live. It effectively locks you out of your Tivo and you can't do anything while they have control for two or three minutes. Grrrrr.


----------



## kevin120

teasip said:


> Don't know for sure. My daughter said that a friend who lived in the complex "Had to go pick something up from TW". Who knows? I thought I'd try and see if anyone with Austin connections living in an apartment complex (The Block on 23rd specifically) with "free basic cable" was using a TiVo. If it requires the tuning adapter, and based on what I'm reading here about it freezing up/needing to be reset, it may be easier to do without. I personally have FiOS and all we need here is the CC.
> 
> Update: Looks like I'll be needing a TA and a CC for her to use the TiVo. TA appears to be free whereas the CC is $2/mo..


I would go ahead and get a tuning adapter as TWC has in the past and might still be putting some of the basic tier channels on SDV also the HD channels are free so if she has an HDTV the tuning adapter would be need for the expanded basic channels in HD as they are included with the package at no additional charge.

Also some of the expanded basic channels are digital only and available with a cablecard or stb only.


----------



## teasip

I called TWC back this afternoon and spoke with another individual. He told me that the complex is contracted for "standard", i.e.-"red/green" channels on channel guide. I printed out the channel guide for her, setup the account (order number), and will be picking up an M card CC and TA tomorrow. I read somewhere that Austin, Tx. was the first city to switch over to SDV and need the TA's. In addition, he was even able to tell me that the complex gets 10 mbps internet so we should be good to go. I've got an Airport Extreme and Express packed up just in case so we should be set. They charged me a whooping $2.32/mo. for the service. I don't know that we'll be able to eat .


----------



## teasip

Don't think I got the Cisco TA to work since all I ever got was the 8 flashes. Left it for daughter to deal with since I couldn't tell that it got her any more channels than what she got off the CC. CSR was wrong. Internet speed was 3 mbps and there were no instructions provided at move-in on how to connect. Turn on laptop, search networks, and there it was. It had you create an account.


----------



## dlfl

teasip said:


> Don't think I got the Cisco TA to work since all I ever got was the 8 flashes. Left it for daughter to deal with since I couldn't tell that it got her any more channels than what she got off the CC. CSR was wrong. Internet speed was 3 mbps and there were no instructions provided at move-in on how to connect. Turn on laptop, search networks, and there it was. It had you create an account.


To paraphrase Claude Rains' character in "Casablanca": A TWC CSR gave you bad infomation? I'm SHOCKED! 

A TA with 8-blinks will never do anything useful since that code means it isn't authorized, which requires signals sent from the cable plant. I suspect the distribution system in the apartment doesn't transfer the OOB signals the TA uses to communicate (two-ways) with the cable plant. Can your daughter find anyone else in that building that uses a TiVo with a TA and CableCARD successfully? I also have trouble believing that basic cable channels require a TA (i.e., use SDV). I suspect they're distributing analog versions of the channels, which means you don't even need a CableCARD.


----------



## SASouth

dlfl said:


> Did you (or anyone in the TWC SW Ohio region) get an EBS message interruption at about 8:25 am edt this morning? I was watching (later) a recording that spanned that time and it suddenly switched to the CSPAN channel for 2 or 3 minutes then back to the program I was recording. That's ALL that happened. No EBS message scrolled across.
> 
> I haven't noticed very many EBS messages since I switched to an m-card, but the other one that I did notice within the last two weeks at least had a message that scrolled.


I had the EBS take over my Tivo and not display any message today at 12:30 PM.

Anyone else with an M-Card in your Tivo seeing this happen besides me and dlfl?


----------



## cwoody222

dlfl said:


> To paraphrase Claude Rains' character in "Casablanca": A TWC CSR gave you bad infomation? I'm SHOCKED!
> 
> A TA with 8-blinks will never do anything useful since that code means it isn't authorized, which requires signals sent from the cable plant. I suspect the distribution system in the apartment doesn't transfer the OOB signals the TA uses to communicate (two-ways) with the cable plant. Can your daughter find anyone else in that building that uses a TiVo with a TA and CableCARD successfully? I also have trouble believing that basic cable channels require a TA (i.e., use SDV). I suspect they're distributing analog versions of the channels, which means you don't even need a CableCARD.


I agree here.

I bet the apartment complex is getting analog versions of channels (and therefore don't need a CC or TA).

However, they are probably also getting the local HD stations which would require a CC to properly map the channel guide data but would not require a TA.

I'd try the TiVo just with a coax attached and see what happens. If you can get all the channels you're supposed to, no TA needed.

If they can also tune the HD locals (may be on odd channel numbers) then ask TW to provide a CC for those (if they want them). The CC will cost $2.50/mo or so.


----------



## teasip

Thanks for the assistance, and confirmation, from my walk through TWC land. I ran out of time on Saturday to try it without the TA but had suspected this. Don' know of anyone else in the complex that she is friends with, that much less has a TiVo (remember, dads are stupid at this stage of life and aren't allowed any "inside" information). I did find the HD versions of her locals, as well as HD broadcasts of HGTV and either USA or some other national cable broadcast in that range. I will text her today and ask her to try the coax directly to the TiVo and bypass the TA.


----------



## dlfl

SASouth said:


> I had the EBS take over my Tivo and not display any message today at 12:30 PM.
> 
> Anyone else with an M-Card in your Tivo seeing this happen besides me and dlfl?


What's your location? I'm in Englewood (northwest of Dayton). I had an EBS "takeover' at 10:25 am on the same day. The takeover behavior varies each tiime it happens. This time I got a totally black screen and no audio, no scrolling message (and as always no response to the remote control). I was watching, on a delayed basis, a program that started recording at 9:20 am and which was still recording at the time of the EBS. I later played back the program content recorded at the time of the EBS and there was no interruption at that point. Totally erratic behavior. On prior occasions the EBS has substituted two minutes of C-SPAN in recordings!


----------



## kevin120

dlfl said:


> To paraphrase Claude Rains' character in "Casablanca": A TWC CSR gave you bad infomation? I'm SHOCKED!
> 
> A TA with 8-blinks will never do anything useful since that code means it isn't authorized, which requires signals sent from the cable plant. I suspect the distribution system in the apartment doesn't transfer the OOB signals the TA uses to communicate (two-ways) with the cable plant. Can your daughter find anyone else in that building that uses a TiVo with a TA and CableCARD successfully? I also have trouble believing that basic cable channels require a TA (i.e., use SDV). I suspect they're distributing analog versions of the channels, which means you don't even need a CableCARD.


There would not be anything blocking the OOB channel as it is in 70MHz~ range and if they have internet the apartment complex is upgraded to handle digital cable. I have not heard an apartment complex blocking the OOB carrier.


----------



## dlfl

kevin120 said:


> There would not be anything blocking the OOB channel as it is in 70MHz~ range and if they have internet the apartment complex is upgraded to handle digital cable. I have not heard an apartment complex blocking the OOB carrier.


You're probably right, although I see that the OOB freqs used by my TA are 104 MHz for FDC and 19 MHz for RDC.

I read somewhere that some splitters that work fine in the downstream direction have too much attenuation going the other way (i.e., for the RDC signal). If an amplifier is being used, the same kind of issues would apply, I would think.


----------



## SASouth

dlfl said:


> What's your location? I'm in Englewood (northwest of Dayton). I had an EBS "takeover' at 10:25 am on the same day. The takeover behavior varies each tiime it happens. This time I got a totally black screen and no audio, no scrolling message (and as always no response to the remote control). I was watching, on a delayed basis, a program that started recording at 9:20 am and which was still recording at the time of the EBS. I later played back the program content recorded at the time of the EBS and there was no interruption at that point. Totally erratic behavior. On prior occasions the EBS has substituted two minutes of C-SPAN in recordings!


I'm in Springfield. I've seen similar to what you describe during live TV. On occasions when I'm watching a show that was recording when the EBS takeover occurred I sometimes see C-SPAN, other times I see a black screen with a message, sometimes none at all. It's consistently inconsistent.

One thing consistent is that it alway seems to happen at a critical moment in whatever I happen to be watching at the time.


----------



## clatrell

SASouth said:


> I'm getting the NBC Olympics 3D channel from TWC in the Dayton, OH area and it works fine on my Tivo Premiere Elite with an M card. I don't know of any other 3D channels that work, though.


I'm staggered by this. I spent hours with various techs trying to get that channel authorized, and even the guy at the cablecard office said it could not work with my Tivo Premiere.


----------



## dlfl

clatrell said:


> I'm staggered by this. I spent hours with various techs trying to get that channel authorized, and even the guy at the cablecard office said it could not work with my Tivo Premiere.


You must be new to TWC service. I repeat what I said a few posts back:
To paraphrase Claude Rains' character in "Casablanca": A TWC CSR gave you bad infomation? I'm SHOCKED! 

I went through the "staggered" phase years ago -- I'm at the "resigned" phase now (i.e., having a definite cord-cutting contingency plan in place) . 

Note I also am on TWC SW OH. I don't take it personally. TiVo support is a PITA to them, forced on them by the FCC, and has a negative impact on their bottom line. If more than 1% of their subscribers used TiVo's it might be a different story.


----------



## JimWall

dlfl said:


> You're probably right, although I see that the OOB freqs used by my TA are 104 MHz for FDC and 19 MHz for RDC.
> 
> I read somewhere that some splitters that work fine in the downstream direction have too much attenuation going the other way (i.e., for the RDC signal). If an amplifier is being used, the same kind of issues would apply, I would think.


I had problems with tuning adapter and I suggest a truck roll to have TWC check the signal strength coming into your apartment and from TA to Tivo.
I have had issues in my condo where coax underground had water damage which was rerun free and also the coax cables that ship with the tuning adapters are cheap and pick up interference on some of the same frequency as the digital signals. TWC replaced those.
Of course splitters weaken signal and some amplifiers do a poor job and actually amplify the noise. TWC replaced my store bought amplifier with one from TWC at no charge.


----------



## clatrell

dlfl said:


> You must be new to TWC service. I repeat what I said a few posts back:
> To paraphrase Claude Rains' character in "Casablanca": A TWC CSR gave you bad infomation? I'm SHOCKED!
> 
> I went through the "staggered" phase years ago -- I'm at the "resigned" phase now (i.e., having a definite cord-cutting contingency plan in place) .
> 
> Note I also am on TWC SW OH. I don't take it personally. TiVo support is a PITA to them, forced on them by the FCC, and has a negative impact on their bottom line. If more than 1% of their subscribers used TiVo's it might be a different story.


Well, resigned yes. I remain constantly surprised however at the new approaches to screwing customers, particularly Tivo customers. Just to satisfy my curiosity, I brought home a TW stb yesterday. The interface is as terrible as I remember it being five years ago, and naturally they couldn't even authorize those 3d channels without sending a tech. It's going back.


----------



## a17z

Anybody have any issues with TWC (SoCal) today? My Tivo HD was working fine last night and then this morning I had no picture. I tried resetting, double check connections..nothing. I contacted TWC and they tried sending a new signal but that didn't work. They sent someone over immediately and they said that they updated something on their end last night (something with their network). He tried everything to get it going but couldn't. Swapped out my single-stream cable cards for a multi-stream too. He's going to his office to tomorrow research it more. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Teeps

a17z said:


> Anybody have any issues with TWC (SoCal) today? My Tivo HD was working fine last night and then this morning I had no picture. I tried resetting, double check connections..nothing. I contacted TWC and they tried sending a new signal but that didn't work. They sent someone over immediately and they said that they updated something on their end last night (something with their network). He tried everything to get it going but couldn't. Swapped out my single-stream cable cards for a multi-stream too. He's going to his office to tomorrow research it more. Anyone else have this problem?


Yes!
Yes I have and it continues this morning.

An observation:
I am getting some HD channels in the 400 range. But not the locals 402, 404, 405, etc.

Please include city and state in your profile
SoCal is too broad; where in SoCal are you located?


----------



## Teeps

As of 1200 hours today the problem in Torrance is resolved.

I also requested that Time Warner credit my account for 2 days outage.


----------



## a17z

Me too. The tech came out to do some work this afternoon and he discovered it was already up and running. thanks!



Teeps said:


> As of 1200 hours today the problem in Torrance is resolved.


----------



## spankdog

a17z said:


> Anybody have any issues with TWC (SoCal) today? My Tivo HD was working fine last night and then this morning I had no picture. I tried resetting, double check connections..nothing. I contacted TWC and they tried sending a new signal but that didn't work. They sent someone over immediately and they said that they updated something on their end last night (something with their network). He tried everything to get it going but couldn't. Swapped out my single-stream cable cards for a multi-stream too. He's going to his office to tomorrow research it more. Anyone else have this problem?


I am having this problem now. Socal TW customer in the city of Orange. Woke up this morning to no picture and just a gay screen on both drives. When I change channels it just says channell unavailable. Channel up down, manual enter, hd, sd and nothing. rebooted several times, unplugged TA, and nothing. During this time the system was set to update and the update finished and was successful but again no picture. I rebooted again as I walked out the door for work so I am hoping for a miracle when I get home.


----------



## dlfl

spankdog said:


> ....... Woke up this morning to no picture and just a gay screen....


LOL. Is that similar to a gray screen -- or does this define some other kind of image?  (Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## Grimm1

I'm a TWC customer in OC too and the same thing happened to me today. Tried all the things you mentioned with no success. Weird thing is if I go to some really high number channels like 1502 I get channel 2 and 1505 I get channel 5 but there is no guide data. I just forced a guide data update about a half hour ago and it is taking a long time to process. I'm hoping it's because it is fixing what ever it screwed up during last nights update.


spankdog said:


> I am having this problem now. Socal TW customer in the city of Orange. Woke up this morning to no picture and just a gay screen on both drives. When I change channels it just says channell unavailable. Channel up down, manual enter, hd, sd and nothing. rebooted several times, unplugged TA, and nothing. During this time the system was set to update and the update finished and was successful but again no picture. I rebooted again as I walked out the door for work so I am hoping for a miracle when I get home.


----------



## Teeps

Grimm1, spankdog,
Call Time Warner and let them know you are having problems.
If you are seeing a message of channel not available at this time; it's not TiVo.

An alternative to calling is a chat session.
I did that the other day and the agent quickly admitted that TW had a problem and they were working on it... end of session.

Also, insist that Time Warner credit your account for the outage. They will do that if you ask.


----------



## kellykhori

Having trouble this past week with my series3 HD. i've had perfect reception till this recent bout. Now i've got pixelation and screen blanking issues. I'm calling TWC tomorrow. I'm in Holtville/Imperial Valley area, California. Tried antenna attenuators but no luck.


----------



## kenjidm

teeps. - are u still getting all ur stations? I am also in Torrance and am only getting 402,404,405,407,409,411 and 413... No other stations

Twc came out friday swapped out my tuner and cable card said it would work within 24 hrs but nothing... Am pissed and they can't come out till Saturday..

Don't know what's wrong


----------



## Teeps

kenjidm said:


> teeps. - are u still getting all ur stations? I am also in Torrance and am only getting 402,404,405,407,409,411 and 413... No other stations
> 
> Twc came out friday swapped out my tuner and cable card said it would work within 24 hrs but nothing... Am pissed and they can't come out till Saturday..
> 
> Don't know what's wrong


As of 0740 hrs this morning, yes.
I don't know why it would require a truck roll.

Definitely, call or chat Time Warner support TODAY. Describe the problem, request affirmation that "they" understand what you have said.

Insist that they credit your account for the days you have had no service.


----------



## tiv0noob

Hi, new here, hope this is the right place to ask.

Longtime TimeWarner customer looking to leave the vintage SA 8300 DVRs behind for Tivo in the near future. Called TWC today to order a cablecard. Consistent with what I see in the recent pages of this thread, I guess I'll need a tuning adapter to access HD channels--all good so far.

However, two different reps told me there will be an $8/mo charge for the TA, in addition to the cablecard, if I ditch my TWC DVR for Tivo. I was under the impression they couldn't charge cablecard users for any additional converters.

Can any experienced TWC-Tivo users confirm that there are/are not fees in addition to the Cablecard rental to get the full channel lineup on a Tivo? I've had enough past experience with TWC cust svc to wonder if they were correct.

Thanks--off to scan more of this thread.


----------



## scole250

I have TWC in Raleigh-Durham, NC . I'm charged $2/month for each cable card with no other charge for tuning adapters.


----------



## Teeps

tiv0noob said:


> Can any experienced TWC-Tivo users confirm that there are/are not fees in addition to the Cablecard rental to get the full channel lineup on a Tivo? I've had enough past experience with TWC cust svc to wonder if they were correct.
> 
> Thanks--off to scan more of this thread.


Time Warner in Torrance,CA does not charge for tuning adapters.

Please include city and state in your profile.
It can be a great help with some troubleshooting.


----------



## 59er

TWC NYC user here. I have a cable card for which I pay $2 or so (plus an add'l charge of about $4 for the TiVo being my second box, in addition to a plain HD cable box). No charge for my TA.

I don't think the extra DTV charge for a second box is fair, but I negotiated a really amazing promo deal to compensate.


----------



## tiv0noob

Thanks for the replies, guys.

I actually stopped into the local Best Buy while I was out and about to ask the guys about Tivo and local TWC... and was told the $8 monthly fee for the tuning adapter was standard procedure.

Now I get home, and see you guys are getting the adapters with no additional fees aside from the $2 Cablecard rental.

Seems odd that it would be a locally-set policy, but I'll ask around a little more. I just want to know exactly what kind of rates I'm looking at before investing hundreds of $ in hardware and lifetime sub fees.

eta: well, I just found something relevant on the TimeWarner website. Their SDV page says the tuning adapter is free for select devices (which appears to be any device, the list seems to vary across the TWC site), along with a link to order your free TA. I filled out the form, apparently they contact you, but ostensibly there is no charge. Obviously this hasn't been an issue for many of you, but I'm sharing it here in case anyone else is in my situation and being told there is a fee, or maybe already paying a fee (sorry for the modified link, the posting system is restricting me as a noob--just copy/paste)
timewarnercable.com/Midwest/learn/cable/sdv/default.html
I assumed the Best Buy guys knew what they were talking about, given that they also sell Time Warner (and U-Verse, in addition to satellite) installations. I guess TWC must be successfully billing a lot of folks unnecessarily.


----------



## whitepelican

tiv0noob said:


> [snip]I assumed the Best Buy guys knew what they were talking about[/snip]


That's always a mistake. And I wouldn't assume the first 3 or 4 people you talk to from TWC would know anything either.

My experience with getting tuning adapters was something like several hours on the phone getting transferred around, then finally getting a hold of the right person to speak to about it. They then took my information and I had to wait about 7-10 days for the tuning adapters to show up in the mail. Which meant that they weren't going to arrive in time for the scheduled installation. Which meant re-scheduling the next available installation time for a couple of weeks later. All told, it probably took about a month. So plan ahead if you're going to do this.


----------



## SASouth

whitepelican said:


> That's always a mistake. And I wouldn't assume the first 3 or 4 people you talk to from TWC would know anything either.
> 
> My experience with getting tuning adapters was something like several hours on the phone getting transferred around, then finally getting a hold of the right person to speak to about it. They then took my information and I had to wait about 7-10 days for the tuning adapters to show up in the mail. Which meant that they weren't going to arrive in time for the scheduled installation. Which meant re-scheduling the next available installation time for a couple of weeks later. All told, it probably took about a month. So plan ahead if you're going to do this.


If you have a local Time Warner store the process is much simpler if you are an existing customer. At least it was for me when I added a new Tivo Elite to my Tivo arsenal.

I went down to the store and walked up to the counter and asked for a tuning adapter and a multi-stream cable card and was in and out in about 10 minutes. No charge for the tuning adapter and the standard charge for the additional cable card.


----------



## Teeps

whitepelican said:


> That's always a mistake. And I wouldn't assume the first 3 or 4 people you talk to from TWC would know anything either.


Good advice :up:

My experience obtaining tuning adapter went like this:
In a letter T/W Torrance announced SDV was coming soon. I think that was June 2010.
They suggested going to their web site ASAP and filling out a T/A request (which I promptly did.)
A tuning adapter arrived in the mail in a few months later. I had forgotten all about SDV and the T/A, by the time it arrived.
The new T/A sat in the box, as SDV did not go on line until the end of June 2011.

A note of warning:
If the home run drop from the pole to the house is not freshly installed you might experience problems, immediately after inserting the tuning adapter into your system.
In my case rodents had chewed the RG6 cable at the pole and diminished the signal strength or allowed noise. What ever the problem was with the signal. The T/A did not like it, and there were problems with stations not available and/or severe pixelization.

New guys/gals please include city and state in your profile.


----------



## tiv0noob

whitepelican said:


> That's always a mistake. And I wouldn't assume the first 3 or 4 people you talk to from TWC would know anything either.


Heh, I've had enough experience with TWC that I just assume the information is incorrect right off the bat. And I couldn't tell you the last time I'd set foot in a Best Buy, it's been years... I buy electronics online... but the guy said he sets up TWC/Tivo customers all the time. Hopefully it's him being clueless, and not my local TWC charging people for what's supposed to be free/included.

Appreciate all the feedback, everyone, thanks.


----------



## tiv0noob

Teeps said:


> A note of warning:
> If the home run drop from the pole to the house is not freshly installed you might experience problems, immediately after inserting the tuning adapter into your system.
> In my case rodents had chewed the RG6 cable at the pole and diminished the signal strength or allowed noise. What ever the problem was with the signal. The T/A did not like it, and there were problems with stations not available and/or severe pixelization.
> 
> New guys/gals please include city and state in your profile.


Good to know. I've got two drops to the house, installed in 2004 when new/built. Last time a tech was out, the signal was good to the house, but I've got some bad cables *in* the house (bad contractors/builder) that led to some juggling. Every room was wired, 13 runs with 8 currently connected. At some point, I probably need to run new cable (and would like to run ethernet as well), but I'm kind of dreading that project (finished lower level, so no floor access, and ceilings are all tray or vaulted, with blown-in insulation, so attic access doesn't sound like fun either.) I've got a tech coming out next week, I'll be asking some questions and evaluating the situation then.


----------



## MeInDallas

I'm in Dallas, TX and I have 4 cable cards and tuning adapters. Self install was a breeze with the new cable card hotline 1-866-606-5889. I pay $2 a month for each cable card and it comes with a tuning adapter for each one at no charge. I was able to go to my local office and pick them up.


----------



## Teeps

tiv0noob said:


> Good to know. I've got two drops to the house, installed in 2004 when new/built. Last time a tech was out, the signal was good to the house, but I've got some bad cables *in* the house (bad contractors/builder) that led to some juggling. Every room was wired, 13 runs with 8 currently connected. At some point, I probably need to run new cable (and would like to run ethernet as well), but I'm kind of dreading that project (finished lower level, so no floor access, and ceilings are all tray or vaulted, with blown-in insulation, so attic access doesn't sound like fun either.) I've got a tech coming out next week, I'll be asking some questions and evaluating the situation then.


Have you heard of MoCa net working? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multimedia_over_Coax_Alliance
(side note: TiVo XL4 has built-in MoCa adapter)
(Disclaimer: I have not used MoCa.)

It piggy backs on the RG6 cable along with the rest of the cable co data.
It's supposed to be comparable to eithernet or maybe faster. And no extra wiring!

Only down side, IMO, is additional wall wart power supplies are needed for each MoCa adapter connection; except TiVo Moca.


----------



## wtherrell

Teeps said:


> Have you heard of MoCa net working?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multimedia_over_Coax_Alliance
> (side note: TiVo XL4 has built-in MoCa adapter)
> (Disclaimer: I have not used MoCa.)
> 
> It piggy backs on the RG6 cable along with the rest of the cable co data.
> It's supposed to be comparable to eithernet or maybe faster. And no extra wiring!
> 
> Only down side, IMO, is additional wall wart power supplies are needed for each MoCa adapter connection; except TiVo Moca.


I use a Moca Adaptor connected to a 5 port Ethernet switch. 2 Tivos, Blue Ray Player (Internet capable) and an Internet capable TV all plugged into the switch. Works great. I have another Tivo I tried to connect to MOCA but a TWC signal amplifier in the line prevents connection in spite of all attempts to bypass the signal around it. But it has enabled me to put off (for now, at least) running ethernet cables around thru walls, etc.


----------



## smoberly

kellykhori said:


> Having trouble this past week with my series3 HD. i've had perfect reception till this recent bout. Now i've got pixelation and screen blanking issues. I'm calling TWC tomorrow. I'm in Holtville/Imperial Valley area, California. Tried antenna attenuators but no luck.


I am in the Dallas area, and have just this past week started experiencing picture stopping and stuttering and pixelization...I started a post on this a bit ago...now I just saw this....have you spoken to TWC about your issue....what did they tell you?


----------



## kevin120

smoberly said:


> I am in the Dallas area, and have just this past week started experiencing picture stopping and stuttering and pixelization...I started a post on this a bit ago...now I just saw this....have you spoken to TWC about your issue....what did they tell you?


I am noticing the same issue in Arlington on a Motorola cable box and it seems to be sporadic and only on the HD SDV channels. Might be a compression issue when a HD channel is trying to show fast moving scenes and the statmux on the channel is constant so there is no way for the channel to increase bits so it pixelates.


----------



## skelm

Thanks - this number should be stickied at the top. Will save a bunch of unneeded truck rolls



Eccles said:


> @CableGuy: Per this post, providers are now required to support self-installs, and the thread linked from that post lists a Time Warner CableCARD Technical Support Desk: 1-866-606-5889
> 
> Do you know if the folks at that number are able and authorized to send the necessary reauthorization hits after a reinstall? It would certainly cut down on the number of times we have to reach out to you for help.


----------



## hsuthard

Hi everyone, I'm a seasoned TiVo user but brand new to TWC and could use some guidance. We just moved from Florida to Honolulu and are having trouble getting one of our two Tivos installed by Time Warner. We've never used the tuning adapters before, so I'm not sure how to diagnose our problem.

We have a Series 3 TiVo that's working great, no problems at all. Our Premiere box, though, is receiving only the standard channels. The guide info for the correct channels is there, but either the channel itself shows a message saying "channel not received, contact your cable company, or decode your cablecard" or it shows another channel's stream on the channel.

The first installer didn't stay until everything was rebooted and guided setup was completed, so I spent a couple of hours on the hone later that night having signals resent and rebooting my TiVo to no avail. They sent a second tech out today who eliminated any chance that the problem was in the cable line, switched the TA and the cable card, but didn't fix the problem. 

He left and said they'd call tomorrow to set up another truck roll with a more senior tech. 

We obviously are getting a signal, and the TiVo itself seems to be working just fine. Is there anything I can do myself to diagnose and fix the problem or am I at the mercy of waiting again for the cable guy? Thanks!


----------



## Teeps

hsuthard said:


> We have a Series 3 TiVo that's working great, no problems at all. Our Premiere box, though, is receiving only the standard channels. The guide info for the correct channels is there, but either the channel itself shows a message saying "channel not received, contact your cable company, or decode your cablecard" or it shows another channel's stream on the channel.
> 
> Is there anything I can do myself to diagnose and fix the problem or am I at the mercy of waiting again for the cable guy? Thanks!


You indicate that one TiVo works fine, in its current location.
You could swap the problem TiVo to that location, including tuning adapter.
If the TiVo works. The problem is not the TiVo, cable card or tuning adapter.

Look at post 5633 above. I suspect a faulty RG6 cable or termination.
At that point you are at the mercy of Time Warner service guy.
Have them test the signal strength.

While you're here, the S3 could experience a problem with guide data running out, if its been upgraded or has an external drive.

To avoid that problem check the system information section of TiVo. Look for the GC (garbage collection) line.
Make sure the date to the right of the page is updating at least every 3rd day.


----------



## scole250

hsuthard said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a seasoned TiVo user but brand new to TWC and could use some guidance. We just moved from Florida to Honolulu and are having trouble getting one of our two Tivos installed by Time Warner. We've never used the tuning adapters before, so I'm not sure how to diagnose our problem.
> 
> We have a Series 3 TiVo that's working great, no problems at all. Our Premiere box, though, is receiving only the standard channels. The guide info for the correct channels is there, but either the channel itself shows a message saying "channel not received, contact your cable company, or decode your cablecard" or it shows another channel's stream on the channel.
> 
> The first installer didn't stay until everything was rebooted and guided setup was completed, so I spent a couple of hours on the hone later that night having signals resent and rebooting my TiVo to no avail. They sent a second tech out today who eliminated any chance that the problem was in the cable line, switched the TA and the cable card, but didn't fix the problem.
> 
> He left and said they'd call tomorrow to set up another truck roll with a more senior tech.
> 
> We obviously are getting a signal, and the TiVo itself seems to be working just fine. Is there anything I can do myself to diagnose and fix the problem or am I at the mercy of waiting again for the cable guy? Thanks!


Not sure, but verify TWC has the correct channel packages attached to the CC(s). I made some changes recently and a couple new CCs did not have the full digital lineup setup, "Digital Tier" I think. Was handled via phone call.


----------



## hsuthard

Teeps said:


> You indicate that one TiVo works fine, in its current location.
> You could swap the problem TiVo to that location, including tuning adapter.
> If the TiVo works. The problem is not the TiVo, cable card or tuning adapter.
> 
> Look at post 5633 above. I suspect a faulty RG6 cable or termination.
> At that point you are at the mercy of Time Warner service guy.
> Have them test the signal strength.
> 
> While you're here, the S3 could experience a problem with guide data running out, if its been upgraded or has an external drive.
> 
> To avoid that problem check the system information section of TiVo. Look for the GC (garbage collection) line.
> Make sure the date to the right of the page is updating at least every 3rd day.


The tech ran a long cable from the working outlet to the non-working outlet, and vice versa, in order check the outlet and cable line. The working TiVo still worked even when cabled via the other outlet, and the non-working TiVo still didn't work even when cabled via the working outlet. So I am pretty confident the problem is in the TA/Cablecard setup. My husband said they even switched the tuning adapters and were able to narrow down the problem to the cablecard.

What is the purpose of a tuning adapter in general in the TiVo setup?

We haven't modded our S3 at all, and haven't experienced any problems yet *fingers crossed*.


----------



## dlfl

hsuthard said:


> ........What is the purpose of a tuning adapter in general in the TiVo setup?
> ........


Simple answer is: it's mandatory in order to receive all the channels you pay for on cable systems that use Switched Digital Video (SDV). More systems are going to SDV all the time. For a more detailed explanation see this:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357703
You can usually find out if your system uses SDV fairly easily. Determining which channels are delievered via SDV can be much harder, presumably since Tuning Adapter users (e.g., TiVo and tuner cards) are the only people who ever ask this question. Cable co furnished equipment has the TA functionality integrated into it. Once you can successfully tune a channel, you can determine whether it's SDV using the Tuning Adapter diagnostics screens. Doing that for all your channels would be VERY tedious however.


----------



## Teeps

hsuthard said:


> What is the purpose of a tuning adapter in general in the TiVo setup?


An evil perpetrated upon TiVo users because the cable co does not want to spend the $$$$ to install appropriate infrastructure.
Think SDV as a way to pack 12 lbs of $&!T in a 10 lb bag.



hsuthard said:


> We haven't modded our S3 at all, and haven't experienced any problems yet *fingers crossed*.


Then you should not experience the problem.
If you do start seeing a warning about guide data running out.
See this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=472857
Or send a pm.


----------



## hsuthard

We have a supervisor coming out tomorrow. He called today and told my husband he suspected there were underground problems in the area. My husband suggested he come out with a bunch of cablecards anyway and try subbing them out. I find it very unlikely that there's any underground problem affecting only the tuning adaptor and Cablecard. I'll update after he arrives tomorrow.


----------



## cwoody222

hsuthard said:


> We have a supervisor coming out tomorrow. He called today and told my husband he suspected there were underground problems in the area. My husband suggested he come out with a bunch of cablecards anyway and try subbing them out. I find it very unlikely that there's any underground problem affecting only the tuning adaptor and Cablecard. I'll update after he arrives tomorrow.


It's RARELY a hardware problems of any kind. Most likely their setup is screwed up in their computers.

Probably a 30 sec fix somewhere.

They're morons.


----------



## hsuthard

So, there's a tech guy here now that seems much more familiar with Tivos. He tried unplugging the USB cable while rebooting the TiVo and that magically restored our premium channels. He said that unplugging the USB allowed the TiVo to talk back to the tuning adaptor and restore communication. 

We were amazed, and said thanks and walked him to the door. Then I went back and tested more channels, only to see that they still didn't come in! Still, my BBCHD channel said channel not available. So I ran outside and chased down his van before he pulled out. 

Now he's back and testing some more stuff, I hope we can get this taken care of!


----------



## SCSIRAID

hsuthard said:


> So, there's a tech guy here now that seems much more familiar with Tivos. He tried unplugging the USB cable while rebooting the TiVo and that magically restored our premium channels. He said that unplugging the USB allowed the TiVo to talk back to the tuning adaptor and restore communication.
> 
> We were amazed, and said thanks and walked him to the door. Then I went back and tested more channels, only to see that they still didn't come in! Still, my BBCHD channel said channel not available. So I ran outside and chased down his van before he pulled out.
> 
> Now he's back and testing some more stuff, I hope we can get this taken care of!


Sounds like your account is misconfigured. Have him call to the office and have them 'balance' the account and send a hit.


----------



## hsuthard

After switching out cablecards, tuning adapters, and USB cords (just in case, you never know), we once again switched just the TiVo box and concluded the problem was in the TiVo box. The working TiVo still works in the other location with the other TA and Cablecard, and the Premiere box doesn't work even in the once-working location with the once-working TA and Cablecard.

I went to call TiVo support and they had already closed, I'll have to call first thing in the morning tomorrow. The box really does seem to be working except that it doesn't want to show me all my channels. It's not a problem I've ever had before that was truly a problem with the TiVo box, so I'm a bit skeptical. However, I'm ready to have tv again, and willing to do whatever it takes to get it.


----------



## cwoody222

It's RARELY the TiVo's problem or a hardware problem. Most always it's a problem with setup on TWC's end.

I'd put money on the fact that another TiVo is going to have the same problem.


----------



## Welshdog

So I am considering adding a Tivo to my collection. I currently have a Series 3 and an HD. I'm in Austin on TWC and have some reservations about going digital. We currently have analog only and use OTA for HD. I have been reluctant to try digital cable because of all the CC and TA problems I read about here and elsewhere in Tivocommunity. 

I'd like to get an XL 4, but that would be a huge investment to make if the CC doesn't want to work or is trouble prone. I have a cable drop that splits outside and sends a line to the cable modem and one to an amplifier (old Channel Master 3044.) The amplifier splits to various rooms including the living room where all the AV equipment and Tivos live. There, the signal hits a passive splitter to feed the Tivos. I could probably simplify this if needed, by running some new cables to create a more direct path. Also after doing a little research I see that my amplifier probably doesn't pass digital cable co specs so I will need to replace it. Probably with a Electroline EDA-UG2402 zero gain splitter/amp.

I have read in the past that Austin TWC is better than most at helping Tivo owners. Any advice from Austin TWC users (or anyone) would be appreciated.


----------



## dlfl

Welshdog said:


> So I am considering adding a Tivo to my collection. I currently have a Series 3 and an HD. I'm in Austin on TWC and have some reservations about going digital. We currently have analog only and use OTA for HD. I have been reluctant to try digital cable because of all the CC and TA problems I read about here and elsewhere in Tivocommunity.
> 
> I'd like to get an XL 4, but that would be a huge investment to make if the CC doesn't want to work or is trouble prone. I have a cable drop that splits outside and sends a line to the cable modem and one to an amplifier (old Channel Master 3044.) The amplifier splits to various rooms including the living room where all the AV equipment and Tivos live. There, the signal hits a passive splitter to feed the Tivos. I could probably simplify this if needed, by running some new cables to create a more direct path. Also after doing a little research I see that my amplifier probably doesn't pass digital cable co specs so I will need to replace it. Probably with a Electroline EDA-UG2402 zero gain splitter/amp.
> 
> I have read in the past that Austin TWC is better than most at helping Tivo owners. Any advice from Austin TWC users (or anyone) would be appreciated.


Hopefully you will get a good response from Austin TWC users to really answer your question, but one thought occurs to me. You could try upgrading to digital cable and getting CC (and tuning adapter?) for your HD and/or S3 as a test. You would have to upgrade to the Electroline and you might want to upgrade your passive splitter if you're not sure it's top quality. However the expense of these upgrades is minor compared to the XL 4, and you can cancel the digital cable upgrade if things don't work out. The Electroline upgrade would be a good thing anyway, even if you don't keep digital cable.


----------



## Teeps

Welshdog said:


> I have read in the past that Austin TWC is better than most at helping Tivo owners. Any advice from Austin TWC users (or anyone) would be appreciated.


I suggest you look at this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481894 ; take away from "gteague's experience as worst case... Note: gteague has not posted to this thread since 07-07-2012.
Don't know if all is well with his system or he gave up...

Because of posts like gteague, and others, I've been on the fence, for a year, regarding purchase of a Premier XL4, too, for reasons found in the Premier forum. Most of which have become quiet over the summer.

I have a S3-OLED with 2tb DVR_Dude upgrade drive, cable card (from new) and Tuning Adapter (installed June2011) that works.
Not perfect, but is mostly acceptable.
Cable service from Time Warner, is what it is, mostly good but some SDV channels pixelate, or tile on some shows. 
Your mileage will vary, I'm sure.

As stated in the post above, get cable card(s) and T/A install on one of the the existing TiVos and see how it goes.

Not related: big fan of black & tan terriers.


----------



## Welshdog

Teeps and dlfl: thanks - I think I will do just what you said. Upgrade my infrastructure and try out digital cable with the existing Tivo hardware and see how it goes.



Teeps said:


> Not related: big fan of black & tan terriers.


Once you try black (and tan), you can't go back!


----------



## dcstager

Patrick Stewart's battle with Time Warner:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2205680/Patrick-Stewarts-battle-Time-Warner-Cable-saps-live.html


----------



## dlfl

dcstager said:


> Patrick Stewart's battle with Time Warner:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2205680/Patrick-Stewarts-battle-Time-Warner-Cable-saps-live.html


Sure hope the Federation doesn't try to distribute Tuning Adapters, CableCARD or cable co service to the rest of the universe! That would surely result in a mass attack on Earth!


----------



## Teeps

Welshdog said:


> Teeps and dlfl: thanks - I think I will do just what you said. Upgrade my infrastructure and try out digital cable with the existing Tivo hardware and see how it goes.


Well I stepped off the curb and bought a Premier XL4 the other day.
And, got TiVo to sell me a life time service on my S3 for $99.


----------



## whitepelican

Help. I'm having some severe pixellation problems on a few channels that have just popped up on my two S3 OLEDs. I have TWC in Northeast Wisconsin with two M-cablecards and a Cisco TA on each S3. I've been running this setup for over a year now with very few problems. 

The gist of the issue is this: I have at least 3 HD channels that have the picture breaking up quite badly. Unfortunately, one of them is ESPN which I watch frequently. The same 3 channels are effected on both Tivos, and I've verified that the channels are non-SDV. They also all share the same frequency - 525MHz. The DVR Diagnostics screen shows that these channels only have a Signal strength of about 55, whereas all other channels are between 90-100. This pixellation issue exists on both tuners and both Cablecards, and also still happens even when I remove one of the cablecards.

For troubleshooting, I have removed the TA and all splitters/amplifiers and connected one of the Tivos directly to the incoming cable feed, and the issue persisted. I also tried it with just the amplifier and oddly enough the signal strength on those channels was exactly the same whether the amplifier was in line or not. I know the amp is working, though, because the signal levels on all of my other channels drops when I remove the amp. So, can anyone tell me why this problem only effects the 525MHz frequency, and why the amp seems to have no effect on that frequency?

For some further info - this issue just popped up this week after a TWC tech was here to swap out one of their crappy SA8300 DVRs with a new one. I believe the guy might have monkeyed with my wiring (for no reason whatsoever) where my amp and distribution splitters are. But I can't seem to "un-monkey" it no matter what I do with those splitters and amp. I believe he even went so far as to cut off the connectors and re-terminate some new ones on some of my cables. Is it possible for a bad cable connection to affect just this one frequency? What am I missing here? What else can I check?

I have a TWC tech scheduled to come back this weekend, and I'd like to be able to suggest a solution for him before he further screws things up.


----------



## Teeps

whitepelican said:


> Help. I'm having some severe pixellation problems on a few channels that have just popped up on my two S3 OLEDs.


Same here on: USA HD, Food HD, NatGeo HD, Discovery HD; but in my case no hardware changes in my system.



whitepelican said:


> I have a TWC tech scheduled to come back this weekend, and I'd like to be able to suggest a solution for him before he further screws things up.


I would call his/her attention to the signal strength discrepancy first thing.

Also, shortly after insertion of tuning adapter (last year) I started seeing the same problem with pixelization or tiling of many channels. 
That was a problem with the home run cable from the pole to my house; a rodent chewed the cable.


----------



## OneAn9ryN00b

timewarnercable.com/Corporate/learn/programming/sports/nfl_redzone.html yay NFL Network finally coming to TWC....but if you notice the (*) at the end, and the small print at the bottom "Some services are not available to CableCARD customers." Quick question....is that legal per FCC rules.

I have noticed my cablecard updated last night with the new channels....but I don't think my Tuning Adapter has updated, because there not showing up in my guide.

(I know this is a Tivo forum. And i have a Ceton, but this issues/FCC rules are the same as far as CablCARDs and Tuning Adapters go.)


----------



## Teeps

OneAn9ryN00b said:


> timewarnercable.com/Corporate/learn/programming/sports/nfl_redzone.html yay NFL Network finally coming to TWC....but if you notice the (*) at the end, and the small print at the bottom "Some services are not available to CableCARD customers." Quick question....is that legal per FCC rules.
> 
> I have noticed my cablecard updated last night with the new channels....but I don't think my Tuning Adapter has updated, because there not showing up in my guide.
> 
> (I know this is a Tivo forum. And i have a Ceton, but this issues/FCC rules are the same as far as CablCARDs and Tuning Adapters go.)


You might want to check here for the answer to your concerns.
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1336614/latest-ceton-infinitv-4-info-thread

Far as I know, no "on demand" or "PPV" features function with cable cards.


----------



## samsauce29

OneAn9ryN00b said:


> timewarnercable.com/Corporate/learn/programming/sports/nfl_redzone.html yay NFL Network finally coming to TWC....but if you notice the (*) at the end, and the small print at the bottom "Some services are not available to CableCARD customers." Quick question....is that legal per FCC rules.
> 
> I have noticed my cablecard updated last night with the new channels....but I don't think my Tuning Adapter has updated, because there not showing up in my guide.
> 
> (I know this is a Tivo forum. And i have a Ceton, but this issues/FCC rules are the same as far as CablCARDs and Tuning Adapters go.)


After reading this post I checked and all is well in NW PA. NFL Network on 1346 and tuning fine via cable card and TA. I can't check Red Zone on 1347 since I don't have the Sports Tier.

I wouldn't expect guide data for a week or two due to the suddenness of the change.


----------



## hsuthard

hsuthard said:


> After switching out cablecards, tuning adapters, and USB cords (just in case, you never know), we once again switched just the TiVo box and concluded the problem was in the TiVo box. The working TiVo still works in the other location with the other TA and Cablecard, and the Premiere box doesn't work even in the once-working location with the once-working TA and Cablecard.
> 
> I went to call TiVo support and they had already closed, I'll have to call first thing in the morning tomorrow. The box really does seem to be working except that it doesn't want to show me all my channels. It's not a problem I've ever had before that was truly a problem with the TiVo box, so I'm a bit skeptical. However, I'm ready to have tv again, and willing to do whatever it takes to get it.


Updating our still non-working situation:

I spoke with Tivo and they had me check a few screens on the TA diagnostics and agreed everything seemed to be working. They mailed out a new box to me and I received it yesterday. I set it up and found we still had the same problem: non-SDV non-HD and non-Premium channels show on some channels, but most channels do not display, and I get a Cablecard error message.

I called Oceanic TWC and after another attempt to pair (they refer to it as binding) the CC, they scheduled another technician for next Saturday. This morning, I called Tivo to get their advice. They had me go through several TA Diagnostic screens and also some CC diag screens. They noticed that while the TA seemed to be working fine, the CC showed as "Waiting for Authorization", i.e., it wasn't paired. I hate how TWC knows nothing about all the different diagnostics screens on the Tivo. It seems there is so much information right there in front of them and they just have no idea how to interpret it. Grrr.

So anyway, I called back TWC, hoping to be able to get this fixed over the phone and not have to waste another week, and my Saturday, waiting for a technician who would ultimately fix my problem with a phone call. After a 55-minute hold, I finally got through to a Level 1 Customer Support Rep.

The rep tried again to pair my card, but with no luck. He insisted there was no way to tweak the pairing signal, and nothing could be done except through an on-site technician. This is so incredibly frustrating. I KNOW the problem is in the office, and yet this will be my fourth service call, and we've now been in our home for a full month without the cable working properly.

I hope the next technician is prepared to keep trying cablecard pairing techniques until we find one that works. If anyone has any tips on how to get that signal to work, I'd love to be able to give them some direction. Thanks for all the support so far.


----------



## Teeps

hsuthard said:


> Updating our still non-working situation:
> 
> They noticed that while the TA seemed to be working fine, the CC showed as "Waiting for Authorization", i.e., it wasn't paired.


The sentence above sounded familiar to me.
I had trouble pairing the cards; but it was a HDD upgrade, to my S3-OLED TiVo.

Time Warner's solution:
a) Disconnect the Tuning Adapter from TiVo; Both, RG6 and USB cables.
b) Connect the TW cable in directly to TiVo.
c) send the pairing signal
d) Viola! Authorization completed...
e) reconnect Tuning Adapter, Enjoy...


----------



## dlfl

Teeps said:


> The sentence above sounded familiar to me.
> I had trouble pairing the cards; but it was a HDD upgrade, to my S3-OLED TiVo.
> 
> Time Warner's solution:
> a) Disconnect the Tuning Adapter from TiVo; Both, RG6 and USB cables.
> b) Connect the TW cable in directly to TiVo.
> c) send the pairing signal
> d) Viola! Authorization completed...
> e) reconnect Tuning Adapter, Enjoy...


Bizarre! But easy to do so definitely worth a try. If that works it suggests the TA isn't properly passing out-of-band (OOB) signals (FDC and/or RDC channels) between the TiVo and the cable plant. Or the coax cable between the TA and TiVo is defective. Or the OOB signal levels are marginal and just removing the TA from the path makes the difference. In either case I would expect operational problems even after the cableCARD is paired.


----------



## hsuthard

Teeps said:


> The sentence above sounded familiar to me.
> I had trouble pairing the cards; but it was a HDD upgrade, to my S3-OLED TiVo.
> 
> Time Warner's solution:
> a) Disconnect the Tuning Adapter from TiVo; Both, RG6 and USB cables.
> b) Connect the TW cable in directly to TiVo.
> c) send the pairing signal
> d) Viola! Authorization completed...
> e) reconnect Tuning Adapter, Enjoy...


That sounds amazing! I'm going to be trying that today, and if it works ill be sending some happy aloha your way, Teeps!


----------



## whitepelican

Teeps said:


> Also, shortly after insertion of tuning adapter (last year) I started seeing the same problem with pixelization or tiling of many channels.
> That was a problem with the home run cable from the pole to my house; a rodent chewed the cable.


Wow. You nailed that problem for me. I couldn't believe it was the incoming cable line since I only had the tiling problems on one frequency. But sure enough, the TW tech checked the signals out at the street and on the outside of my home and ended up running a new line from the street. Now the channels that were breaking up and showing 50-60% signal strength are all in the 90s. Apparently, I've had this problem for over a year now, but they move the channels around to different frequencies occasionally so I had never noticed it on a channel I actually watched.

To the credit of the tech, as soon as I mentioned it was only one frequency that was an issue he asked "is it 550MHz?". When I told him he was correct, he said that that one is usually the problem as it is the "{something or another} frequency". I wish I remember what the term he used was.


----------



## cwoody222

Bad news... Got a letter from TW today stating that they're moving DOZENS of more channels to SDV. THeyre supposedly "lesser watched" ones but they include popular ones like HBO (all), Showtime (all).

This is gonna suck as more and more and more of my shows are recorded as black screens.

TiVo...fix the stupid SDV adapter so it's more reliable!!!


----------



## franzey

cwoody222 said:


> TiVo...fix the stupid SDV adapter so it's more reliable!!!


I am not sure this is a tivo thing. I think TWC does the adapters. However I cannot agree more. I've had TWC out to my house 4 times because of various issues related to channels that are switched. It's becoming extremely annoying. The adapters works some of the time at best and support has almost no experience with them (nor do they care about them in my opinion). Twice in 4 months, I've had someone out and the support tech said mine is the only one he's ever worked with.


----------



## cwoody222

I blame both since they created the technology together.

They got it "sorta" working and then stopped.

I don't bother reporting it to TW because the ONLY thing they do is offer to send a tech which is worthless and just a waste of my time.


----------



## jsmata1977

I am new to TWC but not Tivo. I had my service hooked up after a move on Monday. All channels were working fine but then last night I noticed channels were no longer receiving signal, mainly TruTv & CMT as well as C-Span. Contacted TW and they said I needed to call and have my Tivo boxes activated on their service. Call the # and they have no idea what Im talking about or why the rep told me this info. Anyone know what is going on? I have basic cable lineup with no m-cards. I was told I didnt need them since I wasnt ordering premium channels. Was that incorrect info also? The same channels are out on both Tivos so I doubt its a hardware issue. Please help if possible! Im already fed up with TW after only a few days.


----------



## cwoody222

My dad is upgrading this weekend to HD cable and trading his TiVo S2 for a Premiere.

I had coached him on what to say to TW at their local office. Good thing because he said they insisted that "TiVo won't work with our equipment". He said if he hadn't known what I had told him for months he likely would have just ordered their DVR and returned his TiVo.

It's almost 2013... why is this still happening?!?!

I'm nervous they're not going to bring the CableCARD and/or SDV box for the install... I'm going to have to double-check.

I'm going to be there for the install to see how big of an idiot the installer is.

They also didn't know if the modem for their Internet service included a wireless router or not.


----------



## tatergator1

jsmata1977 said:


> I am new to TWC but not Tivo. I had my service hooked up after a move on Monday. All channels were working fine but then last night I noticed channels were no longer receiving signal, mainly TruTv & CMT as well as C-Span. Contacted TW and they said I needed to call and have my Tivo boxes activated on their service. Call the # and they have no idea what Im talking about or why the rep told me this info. Anyone know what is going on? I have basic cable lineup with no m-cards. I was told I didnt need them since I wasnt ordering premium channels. Was that incorrect info also? The same channels are out on both Tivos so I doubt its a hardware issue. Please help if possible! Im already fed up with TW after only a few days.


I assume you have plugged the coax cable directly from the wall to your Tivo and are receiving most of your Basic Cable channels via the old Analog signals. Based on the channels you're referencing and the fact you do not have a CableCard, these channels have likely been moved to a Digital only broadcast.

The only way to receive these channels via your Tivo would be get a CableCard from TWC so that the Tivo can decode the encrpyted Digital signals for those specific channels.

The on thing to consider would be that once you insert the CabelCard into your Tivo, you will then receive the Digital versions of all your Basic Cable stations, along with the copy protection that TWC annoyingly applies to every station they are legally allowed to (everything but the local broadcast stations, CBS, ABC, etc.). If you currently like to transfer shows to your computer or have another Tivo with which you use MRV and transfers shows between boxes, this will now be prevented for all stations other that the local broadcast stations.


----------



## videobruce

*The problem isn't the card it's their damn SDV and their TA's that apparently don't communicate!*

Here is their stated response to SDV;
http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/r...witcheddi/does-the-tuning-adapter-work-w.html

If that doesn't work here is the quote. Note, the Preimier is *not* listed.;


> TV >> Switched Digital Video (SDV) >> Does the Tuning Adapter work with all models of TiVos?
> 
> Question:
> Does the Tuning Adapter work with all models of TiVos?
> 
> Answer:
> No. *Only TiVos with CableCARDs: HD, HD XL, and TiVo Series3 HD DVRs are compatible with the Tuning Adapter.*
> 
> *Currently, Tuning Adapters are compatible with the following devices:
> UDCP devices (retail set top boxes/DVRs):
> TiVo DVR (Series 3, HD, or HD XL)
> Moxi HD DVR*
> 
> OCUR devices (for use with a Windows 7 PC):
> Ceton InfiniTV 4 Multi-Tuner PC Card


----------



## SASouth

jsmata1977 said:


> I am new to TWC but not Tivo. I had my service hooked up after a move on Monday. All channels were working fine but then last night I noticed channels were no longer receiving signal, mainly TruTv & CMT as well as C-Span. Contacted TW and they said I needed to call and have my Tivo boxes activated on their service. Call the # and they have no idea what Im talking about or why the rep told me this info. Anyone know what is going on? I have basic cable lineup with no m-cards. I was told I didnt need them since I wasnt ordering premium channels. Was that incorrect info also? The same channels are out on both Tivos so I doubt its a hardware issue. Please help if possible! Im already fed up with TW after only a few days.


This is typical. TW has given you bogus information.

Most cable channels, especially high definition channels, are now encrypted and in order to receive them you'll need to get an M-card for each Tivo. If Switched Digital Video (SDV) has been implemented in your area--and it is likely that it has--you'll also need a tuning adapter for each Tivo.


----------



## tatergator1

videobruce said:


> *The problem isn't the card it's their damn SDV and their TA's that apparently don't communicate!*
> 
> Here is their stated response to SDV;
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/r...witcheddi/does-the-tuning-adapter-work-w.html
> 
> If that doesn't work here is the quote. Note, the Preimier is *not* listed.;


Yes, the Premiere is not listed, but that is a symptom of TW's ineptitude in general, as they haven't updated that particular FAQ entry since TA's were first introduced.

I've had my CableCard and TA up and running with my Premiere for nearly 4 months now, with only one freeze on the TA, it has otherwise worked perfectly. I'm not defending TWC, I just dislike inaccurate generalizations.

Besides, the OP only gets Basic Cable. This is not an SDV or TA problem, he can only be viewing Analog Cable without a CableCard, and the simple answer is that the three stations, which are relatively unpopular, have been moved to Digital Only and he needs only a Cable Card to view them. I find it highly unlikely that TWC has put Basic Cable stations on SDV yet.


----------



## dlfl

jsmata1977,
Please give your location (preferably add it to your profile so it shows on every post). Also, what model is your TiVo?



SASouth said:


> This is typical. TW has given you bogus information.
> 
> Most cable channels, especially high definition channels, are now encrypted and in order to receive them you'll need to get an M-card for each Tivo. If Switched Digital Video (SDV) has been implemented in your area--and it is likely that it has--you'll also need a tuning adapter for each Tivo.


True but the fact the channels he mentioned were received recently without CableCARD means those channels were available as analog signals, at least at that time.


tatergator1 said:


> I assume you have plugged the coax cable directly from the wall to your Tivo and are receiving most of your Basic Cable channels via the old Analog signals. Based on the channels you're referencing and the fact you do not have a CableCard, these channels have likely been moved to a Digital only broadcast.
> 
> The only way to receive these channels via your Tivo would be get a CableCard from TWC so that the Tivo can decode the encrpyted Digital signals for those specific channels.
> ...........


I think this scenario is the only one that fits the described situation. I believe it is typical for TWC to "simulcast" the basic SD channels (1-100) as both digital and analog signals. The two versions of each channel are on different frequencies but usually map to the same channel numbers whether you are tuning the analog or digital versions. When you have a CableCARD you get the digital versions only. Without CableCARD you get the analog versions.

The tuning adapter will normally be furnished free of charge by TWC. The CableCARD will typically cost $2 per month. You can't assume anything about the quality of TWC support of TiVo's. The FCC has regulated good support and the Cable Cos maintain they are giving it. But the reports of bad support keep rolling in.


----------



## cwoody222

My guess is that those channels recently moved to SDV for the poster. TWC recently moved a LOT of channels to SDV here and I'm almost positive C-SPAN was one of them and I bet CMT and TruTV was too.


----------



## cwoody222

Well, Time Warner messed up another TiVo install today. My dad ordered HD cable, Internet, a CableCARD and a SDV Adapter in his local store the other day. The install day was today.

The morons from Comtec showed up... without a CableCARD or SDV Adapter. He said the adapter should have come in the mail. He had no idea about the CARD. He said, "We don't carry those". Great.

He also had down to collect 2 SD STB's from the home... nope, we're only turning in 1.

Was ANYTHING on the order correct?

While he called in to straighten things out (for another day), the other guy got started on the Internet install. We needed to run Ethernet under the floor, thru the basement, to where the PC was. They didn't have a Enternet cable nearly long enough (like their longest would barely go from behind the TV to the set). Luckily I brought two 20' + ones. So we used mine.

They also used my dad's existing cable splitter instead of offering a new one.

My father and I ran the Ethernet thru the basement and up thru the floor while they watched. They basically plugged in the modem and typed some numbers onto a webpage to authenticate everything (couldn't even use Firefox for that... "had to" use IE he said... I didn't ask what happens when the customer has a Mac).

And then they left. TW is supposed to call my dad back to schedule ANOTHER visit with the SDV Adapter (maybe... if they "carry them", the installer said) and the CARD.

The installer said we're "not allowed" to do a self-install (uh, huh, sure we're not) but I want an installer to come anyway since I can't drive out there again and my dad won't be comfortable doing it himself. I'm just worried without me there the installer will screw it up and - worse - leave before it's done correctly.

And I'm worried the SDV Adapter won't arrive until after the install date which means my father still won't get all his channels.

What a mess. They really are morons at Time Warner Cable. The prove it every. single. time.


----------



## kevin120

cwoody222 said:


> My guess is that those channels recently moved to SDV for the poster. TWC recently moved a LOT of channels to SDV here and I'm almost positive C-SPAN was one of them and I bet CMT and TruTV was too.


actually they were not moved to SDV they were moved to digital only. All of the expanded basic digital simulcast channels were actually moved off of SDV. So no TWC did not move more to SDV they moved channels off of SDV  TWC launched SD and HD DTA's that are one way devices for expanded and basic customers so they that they could free up some bandwidth for DOCSIS channels.


----------



## kevin120

Noticed that TWC finally got SDV up in running in the former comcast areas of southern california and they are not switching as many channels in the 750MHz areas that have expanded basic digital only as they are in the 860MHz/1GHz hubs in Socal. I noticed that 16 QAMs are allocated for SDV in the former comcast areas while the former adelphia areas and legacy TWC areas have either 22 or 24 QAMs allocated to SDV. The former comcast areas don't need as many SDV QAMs because they still have a lot of the HD channels and regular SD channels on fixed QAMs in the range where the old scrambled analogs used to be.


----------



## cwoody222

I chatted with Time Warner customer service about my dad's botched install last night.

They weren't very apologetic of helpful. They basically told me to have him go get a CableCARD and install it himself and then wait for the SDV adapter to come in the mail. And they couldn't tell me how long that would be.

They escalated it to a supervisor and gave me an escalation # but wasn't clear what would happen next.

I'm not even sure if the adapter has been ordered yet.

My dad is reluctant to try the CableCARD install himself but I want him to on Monday. What is the 800 number that he should call? TiVo or TW? Will TiVo still do a three-way call and walk him and the dumb TW person thru everything?

I'm also worried that they haven't upgraded his account info for the HD package... Can they do that at the same time when pairing the card?

If he will have to call back again to upgrade the package and sit on hold he won't do it... No patience


----------



## mrelectron

cwoody222 said:


> I chatted with Time Warner customer service about my dad's botched install last night.
> 
> They weren't very apologetic of helpful. They basically told me to have him go get a CableCARD and install it himself and then wait for the SDV adapter to come in the mail. And they couldn't tell me how long that would be.
> 
> They escalated it to a supervisor and gave me an escalation # but wasn't clear what would happen next.
> 
> I'm not even sure if the adapter has been ordered yet.
> 
> My dad is reluctant to try the CableCARD install himself but I want him to on Monday. What is the 800 number that he should call? TiVo or TW? Will TiVo still do a three-way call and walk him and the dumb TW person thru everything?
> 
> I'm also worried that they haven't upgraded his account info for the HD package... Can they do that at the same time when pairing the card?
> 
> If he will have to call back again to upgrade the package and sit on hold he won't do it... No patience


TWC National Cable Card and Tuning adaptor Support Center at (866) 532-2598. I called a few weeks ago, These people were very helpful and knew exactly how to accomplish all things tivo.

Good luck


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

mrelectron said:


> TWC National Cable Card and Tuning adaptor Support Center at (866) 532-2598. I called a few weeks ago, These people were very helpful and knew exactly how to accomplish all things tivo.
> 
> Good luck


mrelectron, would this be the same number I should call if I am getting the message reading, "This channel not authorized" on channels I should be getting? It's only happening on one of our 4 Premier DVRs and it's happening more and more frequently.


----------



## cwoody222

Well, the escalation number must have helped because a supervisor just called my father to tell him a CableCARD and SDV Adapter would arrive at his house within 2 business days as long as he agrees to the self-install.

So that's good.

But of course today his Internet stopped working. Either it's a coincidence or, I suspect, they screwed up his account with all these changes/fixes and deactivated his Internet. Grrr.


----------



## Teeps

cwoody222 said:


> But of course today his Internet stopped working. Either it's a coincidence or, I suspect, they screwed up his account with all these changes/fixes and deactivated his Internet. Grrr.


That's what happens when too many hands get involved.

I had a new cable modem authorized a few weeks ago with no problem. Did it via Time Warner Support "chat" session.
About 14 days later, I had to authorize a different cable modem (don't ask) and it took 3 phone calls to get "it" working.
On the last call, the third agent told me that the first and second agents didn't enter some "data in the right field."

The 3rd call took about 45 minutes; but the internet was working when I ended the call.


----------



## cwoody222

To be fair, the Internet problem was due to the router. Power cycling it fixed it.

It's an old non-wireless router that I had sitting around in a box for years. It may be on it's way out.


----------



## Teeps

cwoody222 said:


> To be fair, the Internet problem was due to the router. Power cycling it fixed it.
> 
> It's an old non-wireless router that I had sitting around in a box for years. It may be on it's way out.


Is there still such a thing as a non wireless router?


----------



## cwoody222

My father's CableCARD and SDV Adapter arrived today, as promised. He was able to install the card and he can get all non-SDV channels now.

The operator could not get the Adapter to go to all solid green lights. Naturally, she blamed a hardware defect and told him to return the box for another one (little does she know they don't even stock them in stores).

He's trying the TiVo 800 number now for help.


----------



## cwoody222

TiVo 800 number couldn't help with the Adapter, they said.

So he went to the local store and lo and behold they DO stock the Adapters there. No clue why they didn't seem to know that last week when he walked in to order HD service nor why the tech on Saturday didn't know that either.

Anyway, the replacement box also won't get back blinking lights. He tried to power cycle everything in the required order. Still no go.

Via Facebook (which he shouldn't need to seek out), their customer service offered him a truck roll tomorrow morning which he accepted.

So... so far, 2 visits to store, 2 toll free calls and 2 truck rolls and about a week of effort. And we're not done yet.


----------



## Teeps

cwoody222 said:


> TiVo 800 number couldn't help with the Adapter, they said.
> 
> So he went to the local store and lo and behold they DO stock the Adapters there. No clue why they didn't seem to know that last week when he walked in to order HD service nor why the tech on Saturday didn't know that either.
> 
> Anyway, the replacement box also won't get back blinking lights. He tried to power cycle everything in the required order. Still no go.
> 
> Via Facebook (which he shouldn't need to seek out), their customer service offered him a truck roll tomorrow morning which he accepted.
> 
> So... so far, 2 visits to store, 2 toll free calls and 2 truck rolls and about a week of effort. And we're not done yet.


Did he try a different USB cable?


----------



## cwoody222

Well he got two whole Adapter box packages so yes, he had two USB's.


----------



## cwoody222

It wasn't hardware. The 2nd installer, the one who came today, was able to Provision the Adapter box by making a phone call. Clearly the operator my dad got on the phone yesterday when he tried his self-install didn't know what she was doing and just blamed the hardware.

So, 2 phone calls, a lengthy Facebook chat, 2 trips to the local store, 2 installation trips, 2 SDV boxes, and a few hours of my time... and he's finally set up. At least it only took a week (3 days, counting from the first install date).

Ridiculous.


----------



## cwoody222

cwoody222 said:


> It wasn't hardware. The 2nd installer, the one who came today, was able to Provision the Adapter box by making a phone call. Clearly the operator my dad got on the phone yesterday when he tried his self-install didn't know what she was doing and just blamed the hardware.
> 
> So, 2 phone calls, a lengthy Facebook chat, 2 trips to the local store, 2 installation trips, 2 SDV boxes, and a few hours of my time... and he's finally set up. At least it only took a week (3 days, counting from the first install date).
> 
> Ridiculous.


Spoke too soon. His account isn't correct; he's not getting all his channels. Making call #3...


----------



## cwoody222

Call #3 was met with a "we'll have a tech call you back". No one called back. He went to local store today and they properly authorized his channels on his CableCARD from there.

As of Thursday, his set up may finally be done.

Take these posts as a cautionary tale about EVER doing business with Time Warner!


----------



## smoberly

(I posted this as a separate post in the premiere page, sorry for the duplication)

I have been running three TiVo's (two premieres and a series 3) with Time Warner cable cards and tuning adapters for months....no issues.

Over the weekend I switched to Time Warner internet. Part of the promotion was that I am to receive all of the movie channels for free for three months. After the install, I made sure that all of my TiVo's could connect to the new internet...what I did not check was whether I was receiving all of my channels.

I was not.

I was not receiving all of the movie channels, just the HBO and Showtime primary channels...plus all of the other channels I was previously receiving.

After multiple calls to Time Warner, I finally got to the cable card help line and after a 45 minute wait and a lot of troubleshooting; we got the master bedroom and the guest room working properly. After multiple attempts, resending the signal several times, I never got to the point where I was receiving all of my channels, and we finally stopped when I was receiving only two of my local network channels (Fox and NBC) and the primary HBO and Showtime. We stopped and agreed to an onsite technical visit.

The technician with whom I was speaking did suggest that if I did not want to wait for my appointment, that I could try going to my local Time Warner office to simply swap out the tuning adapter, since he believed this to be the problem. My appointment is for tomorrow, so I decided I could wait.

In the interim, I decide to do some of my own troubleshooting, so I swapped out the tuning adapter in the guest room (which was receiving all of my channels) with the one in the living room. Same problem with the new tuning adapter.

The only change that was made to the living room set up during the internet install was the installation of a cable splitter, so that I could have one feed going to my router and the other to my TiVo. We also rearranged the living room furniture, so that I was now plugged in to a different cable outlet.

Has anyone seen the use of a cable splitter as the cause of a problem with channel reception?

It does not seem the tuning adapter to be the problem...troubleshooting with the Time Warner tech did not seem to reveal a cable card issue....
Is the splitter causing the problem? Could switching cable outlets have created a problem?
Any thought on this?


----------



## Welshdog

I'm on TWC Austin and will be moving to a Cablecard soon. Fortunately TWC Austin has one of the better track records regarding Tivo, CableCards and TAs as far as i can tell. So my apprehension level is not too high just yet. 

However, I read on another Tivocommunity thread that TWC enable copy protection on ALL digital channels. Does anyone know if this is true? Does TWC Austin do this? If they do, that will be a problem as my wife sometimes likes to put Tivo recorded shows on her iPad when she travels. I use Toast and a new Mac Mini to prepare the files, but if they are copy protected I assume this will no longer work.


----------



## cwoody222

When I ordered Showtime I lost some channels until they fixed it.

Some idiot borked up your account by trying to add things. A tech visit or a new adapter ain't gonna fix it.

Call 'em back and try to get someone competent.


----------



## cwoody222

Welshdog said:


> I'm on TWC Austin and will be moving to a Cablecard soon. Fortunately TWC Austin has one of the better track records regarding Tivo, CableCards and TAs as far as i can tell. So my apprehension level is not too high just yet.
> 
> However, I read on another Tivocommunity thread that TWC enable copy protection on ALL digital channels. Does anyone know if this is true? Does TWC Austin do this? If they do, that will be a problem as my wife sometimes likes to put Tivo recorded shows on her iPad when she travels. I use Toast and a new Mac Mini to prepare the files, but if they are copy protected I assume this will no longer work.


You are correct. All TWC markets do this.

You will be limited to only transferring your local broadcast channels. It sucks


----------



## Welshdog

smoberly said:


> Has anyone seen the use of a cable splitter as the cause of a problem with channel reception?
> 
> It does not seem the tuning adapter to be the problem...troubleshooting with the Time Warner tech did not seem to reveal a cable card issue....
> Is the splitter causing the problem? Could switching cable outlets have created a problem?
> Any thought on this?


This does seem to be the likely source of your trouble. Either the splitter is inadequate or the cable outlet you moved to has an issue. One thing I have seen in home video cables and cables where I work (video post production) is that a single strand of the shielding braid can sometime get caught in the connector and can even touch the center conductor. With analog it usually will work anyway even though the signal will be degraded. With digital it will not work. In fact digital is very sensitive to this and many other things like cable kinking. For digital to work, your cabling has to be perfect.

EDIT: In fact I am upgrading some of my wire and devices in anticipation of going digital/cablecard. I added an Electroline Drop Amp (unity gain because my runs are not very long). It passes all signals (digital and analog) in both directions. http://www.electroline.com/product_EDA_UG.php Also making sure the cables I have are properly terminated and are good quality RG-6.

I have concerns about an outdoor splitter TWC put in years ago when I got Roadrunner. If I have problems when I get the Cablecard I'll have the option of removing the splitter and using the Electroline to split off the various TV cables and the cable modem line without any losses.


----------



## scole250

smoberly said:


> Has anyone seen the use of a cable splitter as the cause of a problem with channel reception?
> 
> It does not seem the tuning adapter to be the problem...troubleshooting with the Time Warner tech did not seem to reveal a cable card issue....
> Is the splitter causing the problem? Could switching cable outlets have created a problem?
> Any thought on this?


Any time you change something on the coax wiring, you risk causing a signal quality problem that TA's are sensitive to. Putting a splitter in divides the signal strength, adds new connections that if not done well add noise. Go to the TA diagnostic page and check the FDC and SNR levels. FDC should be no more than +/- 10 (closer to 0 the better) and RDC should over 30.


----------



## smoberly

scole250 said:


> Any time you change something on the coax wiring, you risk causing a signal quality problem that TA's are sensitive to. Putting a splitter in divides the signal strength, adds new connections that if not done well add noise. Go to the TA diagnostic page and check the FDC and SNR levels. FDC should be no more than +/- 10 (closer to 0 the better) and RDC should over 30.


got it...I'll do it.

Thanks.


----------



## scole250

Just to clarify which FDC and RDC stat...
FDC +/-10 dBmV (closer to 0 the better)
RDC over 30 dBmV


----------



## smoberly

scole250 said:


> Just to clarify which FDC and RDC stat...
> FDC +/-10 dBmV (closer to 0 the better)
> RDC over 30 dBmV


okay...I didn't find RDC, and there ARE TWO fdc'S...here is what the screen says:

Downstream status, OOB Freq: 75.250 MHz, carrier lock: yes, SNR 17dB fair, data:yes, hunt mode: none

inband freq: 693.000 MHz QAM256, carrier lock: yes, SNR 32 dB Good


----------



## scole250

What model TA do you have? These are the TA diag pages from my Cisco STA1520


----------



## smoberly

I don't recognize that screen...will have to check when I get home later today...Time Warner scheduled for a 4:00 appointment this afternoon...let's hope they can resolve this.


----------



## smoberly

My TA's are Motorola....


----------



## scole250

Well, them's shoes of a different sort. Not sure if the Motorola equipment operates the same way or has the same signal specs.


----------



## dlfl

smoberly said:


> okay...I didn't find RDC, and there ARE TWO fdc'S...here is what the screen says:
> 
> Downstream status, OOB Freq: 75.250 MHz, carrier lock: yes, SNR 17dB fair, data:yes, hunt mode: none
> 
> inband freq: 693.000 MHz QAM256, carrier lock: yes, SNR 32 dB Good


On a Cisco system at least, both these SNR's would be on the low side. My OOB SNR is typically 26 dB and inband QAM256 (i.e., a tuned channel) SNR is typically in the 34+ dB range.

Measure the signal strengths for some channels. I suspect they will be on the low side (i.e., below 75).


----------



## smoberly

so what exactly does the SNR tell me?


----------



## scole250

SNR (and S/N on Cisco) is the signal to noise ratio. It's recommended to be higher than 30 dB. SNR of 17 dB is too low. Could be from low signal level due to too many splits or high noise level due to bad cable or connectors. Did cable tech not find anything yesterday?


----------



## smoberly

scole250 said:


> SNR (and S/N on Cisco) is the signal to noise ratio. It's recommended to be higher than 30 dB. SNR of 17 dB is too low. Could be from low signal level due to too many splits or high noise level due to bad cable or connectors. Did cable tech not find anything yesterday?


he no-showed....very frustrating...I spent an hour on the phone last night..when setting the appointment, I had asked them to do the appointment pre-call to my cell phone because my plan was to just leave the office and head home when he called....well, he called my home number instead...no one was there, so they cancelled the appointment.

After an hour, being transferred seven times, and receiving no satisfaction, I finally got to the retention/cancellation group....we are re-scheduled for this afternoon.

More to follow.....


----------



## SCSIRAID

scole250 said:


> SNR (and S/N on Cisco) is the signal to noise ratio. It's recommended to be higher than 30 dB. SNR of 17 dB is too low. Could be from low signal level due to too many splits or high noise level due to bad cable or connectors. Did cable tech not find anything yesterday?


Acceptable SNR differs with modulation type. 30+ is required for QAM256 but the OOB channel is QAM64 which requires less SNR.


----------



## scole250

I think QAM64 still needs SNR over 24 dB maybe.


----------



## SCSIRAID

scole250 said:


> I think QAM64 still needs SNR over 24 dB maybe.


I dont know the actual value needed... but QAM64 can definitely cope with quite a bit more noise than QAM256 and thus can operate at a much lower SNR than QAM256..... BUT... In the same cable system, I wouldnt expect such large delta between the FDC and the channel you are trying to watch. With my TA, the SNR delta between FDC and watched channel is about 5db (33db FDC vs 38db RDC) as measured by the TA. The signal level is 5dBmV different (-4dBmV vs 1dBmV). To have a 25db SNR difference means the FDC is at a pretty low level in comparison with the active channel (which is also showing a questionable SNR of 32db).

Page 14 shows a table with error probabilities for both schemes at various SNR's. It shows 24db SNR as pretty much sucking for both schemes. At 30db SNR, it shows QAM64 as having 8 orders of magnitude better error probabilities than QAM256.

http://docsis.beckitrue.com/documents/sunrise/QAM_Impairment_Effects_on_MER_BER_104.pdf

lrhorer could do this subject more justice than I could.

EDIT: Found another reference to acceptable SNR's..

http://www.dslreports.com/faq/5862

QPSK: 12 dB minimum. 15 dB or higher recommended. (often used in upstream channels)
16 QAM: 18 dB minimum. 21 dB or higher recommended. (often used in upstream channels)
64 QAM: 24 dB minimum. 27 dB or higher recommended. (often used in downstream channels)
256 QAM: 30 dB minimum. 33 dB or higher recommended. (often used in downstream channels)


----------



## scole250

So do you think smoberly's issue is due to poor signal or too much noise or something else?


----------



## SCSIRAID

scole250 said:


> So do you think smoberly's issue is due to poor signal or too much noise or something else?


I think he has a poor signal problem. Low overall level with too much negative tilt. Bad cable, bad splitter etc etc.

However, that may not be the only problem there is. TA's and Cablecards are notorious for issues leading from cableco account configuration problems... (improperly balanced or configured accounts etc). Since TWC is mostly Cisco based and that is what is typically discussed here, I dont know if Moto based systems have the same kind of issues. That said... the first thing I would do is clean up the signal and get the SNR's up to snuff. Then I would reinitialize the account and re-hit the boxes and see what results.


----------



## smoberly

SCSIRAID said:


> I think he has a poor signal problem. Low overall level with too much negative tilt. Bad cable, bad splitter etc etc.
> 
> However, that may not be the only problem there is. TA's and Cablecards are notorious for issues leading from cableco account configuration problems... (improperly balanced or configured accounts etc). Since TWC is mostly Cisco based and that is what is typically discussed here, I dont know if Moto based systems have the same kind of issues. That said... the first thing I would do is clean up the signal and get the SNR's up to snuff. Then I would reinitialize the account and re-hit the boxes and see what results.


SCSIRAID--Thanks so much for the input....by means of update, Time Warner no-showed again last night. The tech actually called me at 3:30 to tell me he would be late for the 4:00-5:00 appointment...said it would be closer to 5:45 as he was still on a job. I told him that was fine and that I would be home at that time...just call back when on the way. 6:30 rolls around and I call TW to check on the status...appointment has been closed because no one was home when the tech arrived (this is not true--wife home all day, I got home by 5:15). I blew a gasket, but a lot of good that did....I am now rescheduled again for Friday afternoon...the best retention department would do was to offer a $20 missed appointment credit, or as I was told by the supervisor I spoke to....we would be happy to process a disconnect order for you.

At any rate...needless to say, were it not for the fact that TW is the only option for me to continue to use my TiVo's, I'd be gone so fast....

So, SCSIRAID, back to the issue at hand.when the tech theoretically arrives tomorrow, what should he do to make sure that he, Cleans up the signal and get the SNR's up to snuff. What exactly should I expect that he will do?

I appreciate your help.we started losing channels in the bedroom last night, toowhich is so oddI had none of these problems prior to the appointment last weekend when all they did was add internet service.I cant begin to understand why that would affect my two bedroom units.


----------



## Teeps

smoberly said:


> or as I was told by the supervisor I spoke to....we would be happy to process a disconnect order for you.


TWC must be your only option, as that person clearly threw that in your face.

Far as troubleshooting; have you tried connecting a new RG6 cable from the first split to the problematic TiVo(s)?


----------



## SCSIRAID

smoberly said:


> SCSIRAID--Thanks so much for the input....by means of update, Time Warner no-showed again last night. The tech actually called me at 3:30 to tell me he would be late for the 4:00-5:00 appointment...said it would be closer to 5:45 as he was still on a job. I told him that was fine and that I would be home at that time...just call back when on the way. 6:30 rolls around and I call TW to check on the status...appointment has been closed because no one was home when the tech arrived (this is not true--wife home all day, I got home by 5:15). I blew a gasket, but a lot of good that did....I am now rescheduled again for Friday afternoon...the best retention department would do was to offer a $20 missed appointment credit, or as I was told by the supervisor I spoke to....we would be happy to process a disconnect order for you.
> 
> At any rate...needless to say, were it not for the fact that TW is the only option for me to continue to use my TiVo's, I'd be gone so fast....
> 
> So, SCSIRAID, back to the issue at hand.when the tech theoretically arrives tomorrow, what should he do to make sure that he, Cleans up the signal and get the SNR's up to snuff. What exactly should I expect that he will do?
> 
> I appreciate your help.we started losing channels in the bedroom last night, toowhich is so oddI had none of these problems prior to the appointment last weekend when all they did was add internet service.I cant begin to understand why that would affect my two bedroom units.


I would expect him to take his signal analyzer and look at signal quality where the cable enters your house. That would tell him whether the problem is backward or forward from that point. Then he would walk forward or backward thru the cabling and replace coax connectors and spltters till he finds the culprit. He can look at the levels on TA's and other STB's without even being at your house IF they are in 2 way mode and able to communicate else he can check there with the same signal analyzer.


----------



## smoberly

SCSIRAID said:


> I would expect him to take his signal analyzer and look at signal quality where the cable enters your house. That would tell him whether the problem is backward or forward from that point. Then he would walk forward or backward thru the cabling and replace coax connectors and spltters till he finds the culprit. He can look at the levels on TA's and other STB's without even being at your house IF they are in 2 way mode and able to communicate else he can check there with the same signal analyzer.


Thanks...let's see what happens...at this point, I'll be happy to just have someone show up at my apartment.


----------



## smoberly

Time Warner tech on the way now...took an executive level escalation to get someone's attention....hopefully he is successful.


----------



## SCSIRAID

smoberly said:


> Time Warner tech on the way now...took an executive level escalation to get someone's attention....hopefully he is successful.


Hopefully they send an actual TWC Employee and not a contractor. The in house techs seem to be more knowledgeable.

TWC worked their butts off with me back when TiVo had undiagnosed pixelation problems on SDV channels. They ended up sending an engineer up from Charlotte with about 100K of test equipment which allowed us to figure out what was going on.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> I would expect him to take his signal analyzer and look at signal quality where the cable enters your house. That would tell him whether the problem is backward or forward from that point. Then he would walk forward or backward thru the cabling and replace coax connectors and spltters till he finds the culprit. He can look at the levels on TA's and other STB's without even being at your house IF they are in 2 way mode and able to communicate else he can check there with the same signal analyzer.


How sophisticated is that signal analyzer? How does it assess tilt, or variation of signal strength or SNR with frequency over the band? I guessing maybe it looks af several discrete 6 MHz bands spread over the band. Does it do any QAM demodulation to check the bitstream quality? My guess is it doesn't.

I'm still amazed (and grateful) at the work you did with TWC and TiVo to get the SDV glitch problem fixed. I get momentary pixelations several seconds after transitions between programs and commercials which I suspect result from an inability of the Tivo HD decoders to handle something. These things don't occur with the Cisco or Samsung DVR's on the same cable system and they don't occur for antenna (OTA) signals. I wonder if the Premiere and Elite tuners would perform better.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> How sophisticated is that signal analyzer? How does it assess tilt, or variation of signal strength or SNR with frequency over the band? I guessing maybe it looks af several discrete 6 MHz bands spread over the band. Does it do any QAM demodulation to check the bitstream quality? My guess is it doesn't.
> 
> I'm still amazed (and grateful) at the work you did with TWC and TiVo to get the SDV glitch problem fixed. I get momentary pixelations several seconds after transitions between programs and commercials which I suspect result from an inability of the Tivo HD decoders to handle something. These things don't occur with the Cisco or Samsung DVR's on the same cable system and they don't occur for antenna (OTA) signals. I wonder if the Premiere and Elite tuners would perform better.


The analyzers they carry here are quite sophisticated. The even do QAM analysis and show constellation diagrams.

I had a lot of fun with the pixelation issue... It drove me crazy but the 'hunt' for the problem was very enlightening. Im just glad we found it and TiVo fixed it. TWC was good about providing the info as to what was wrong to TiVo.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> The analyzers they carry here are quite sophisticated. The even do QAM analysis and show constellation diagrams.
> .........


Can they tune to any 6 MHz band or just to selected frequencies? Also, I wonder if there are different (less sophisticated) boxes that most technicians use. I had one in my house and neither he nor the instrument he used to check signals seemed to be that sophisticated -- and he couldn't explain what it did very well. The instrument was handheld and about the size of a shoe box but not as deep. I suppose the equipment they use could vary with TWC region, of course.

I definitely suspect the attitude towards TiVo varies with TWC region -- I can't imagine my TWC dispatching a fully equipped team of engineers to debug a TiVo problem!


----------



## scole250

smoberly, let's get an update on Stump the Chumps. Did the TWC tech solve the issue?


----------



## AJ500

I've been away from using TiVo on TWC cable for about 12 years. My previous experience was with a Series 2 on TWC basic analog cable.

I recently purchased an XL4 and contracted for TWC digital service. They mailed me a cable card but said I needed to stop by the local Cincinnati TWC store to pick up a Tuning Adapter. The store did not have a TA in stock and said they would call when it would arrive at the store in a few days. The TWC rep gave me his mobile phone number to call. After not receiving a call for several days, I called and left messages several days to get a status. I never got a call back. I didn't want to go back to to store and stand in line again. After two weeks of no call back, the rep finally answered his cell and acted surprised that I didn't have the TA. He said the TA would be sent to me by mail and it arrived in two days.

I called the national TWC CC support line and the tech was helpful in authorizing the CC, but I couldn't receive many of the digital channels that I was supposed to get. For example, I could get a good signal on the local ABC HD channel, but no signal on the local NBC HD channel. Using the CC and TA diagnostic screens on the TiVo, the tech said the signal levels were barely in range and he set up a service call.

The service tech came today and found that some of the frequencies were within spec and others were very low at the wall jack. Then it came to me that the last time I used TWC was the basic analog service (locals plus public access channels) and the other channels were blocked by a trap. The rep removed the trap at the entrance to the house and replaced the 40-year-old coax back to the pole.

Now, I look forward to having TiVo again!


----------



## dlfl

AJ500 said:


> I've been away from using TiVo on TWC cable for about 12 years. My previous experience was with a Series 2 on TWC basic analog cable.
> 
> I recently purchased an XL4 and contracted for TWC digital service. They mailed me a cable card but said I needed to stop by the local Cincinnati TWC store to pick up a Tuning Adapter. The store did not have a TA in stock and said they would call when it would arrive at the store in a few days. The TWC rep gave me his mobile phone number to call. After not receiving a call for several days, I called and left messages several days to get a status. I never got a call back. I didn't want to go back to to store and stand in line again. After two weeks of no call back, the rep finally answered his cell and acted surprised that I didn't have the TA. He said the TA would be sent to me by mail and it arrived in two days.
> 
> I called the national TWC CC support line and the tech was helpful in authorizing the CC, but I couldn't receive many of the digital channels that I was supposed to get. For example, I could get a good signal on the local ABC HD channel, but no signal on the local NBC HD channel. Using the CC and TA diagnostic screens on the TiVo, the tech said the signal levels were barely in range and he set up a service call.
> 
> The service tech came today and found that some of the frequencies were within spec and others were very low at the wall jack. Then it came to me that the last time I used TWC was the basic analog service (locals plus public access channels) and the other channels were blocked by a trap. The rep removed the trap at the entrance to the house and replaced the 40-year-old coax back to the pole.
> 
> Now, I look forward to having TiVo again!


That experience was about par for TWC Southwest Ohio. Good luck but don't be surprised if you have troubles related to your TA and CableCARD. Most common problems are missing channels and tuning failures requiring re-tuning, or causing recording failures. Check that you can receive all the channels you should (that you care about) since incorrect account setup is a common problem. After that you may still occasionally lose all the SDV channels, usually fixed by power-cycling TA and rebooting TiVo. For the tuning failures there is no solution - TiVo has known about this for years but blames it on your cable system although it seems they could have fixed it in software by detecting the failure and re-tuning.


----------



## Teeps

dlfl said:


> That experience was about par for TWC Southwest Ohio. Good luck but don't be surprised if you have troubles related to your TA and CableCARD.


With a new home run cable, AJ500's setup, is probably going to be ok.

If it was me, I'd replace the cable that connects to the T/A to the home run, too.


----------



## ToFarGone

dlfl said:


> That experience was about par for TWC Southwest Ohio. Good luck but don't be surprised if you have troubles related to your TA and CableCARD. Most common problems are missing channels and tuning failures requiring re-tuning, or causing recording failures. Check that you can receive all the channels you should (that you care about) since incorrect account setup is a common problem. After that you may still occasionally lose all the SDV channels, usually fixed by power-cycling TA and rebooting TiVo. For the tuning failures there is no solution - TiVo has known about this for years but blames it on your cable system although it seems they could have fixed it in software by detecting the failure and re-tuning.


I was a new Tivo user and TWC cable customer. I just sent my Tivo Premiere XL4 back & cancelled my service today because of this very reason. In short, after just a few seconds I would get no signal on SDV or non-SDV channels. It was random and would move from channel to channel, one would come back and another would disappear. The only time it wouldn't happen is when three of the tuners were tuned into the same channel and only one was changing channels. Once they all tuned into different channels the issue would occur immediately.

After 5 weeks of replacing cables, checking cable signals, replacing T/As & CableCards, getting a new Tivo box, and adding attenuators bring the SNR to the 29-35db range; Tivo tech support just gave up. The last tech I talked to said it just wouldn't work for me without offering any reason why.

My final call today with customer support revealed something very interesting. I was informed that the Premiere boxes will not work on a system with an analog signal. Not simply they wouldn't receive an analog signal (although mine did) but if there was an analog signal, the box would not be guaranteed to function properly at all. Tech support didn't mention this in all my conversations with them, so the rep could be mistaken (which isn't good). If she is correct then you have to wonder why their tech support didn't mention this immediately.

Sad really because I liked the Tivo. But if it fails to record and get channels on a daily basis, it is simply not worth it.


----------



## Teeps

ToFarGone said:


> My final call today with customer support revealed something very interesting. I was informed that the Premiere boxes will not work on a system with an analog signal.


Don't tell that to my Premiere XL4, as TWC in Torrance still provides analog programming, ch2 thru ch99.

Of course, the XL4 does not tune them; but it does not fail to tune digital channels because of the analog signal, either.


----------



## rassi

I just asked about this somewhere else - if I upgrade to a Premiere will I be unable to tune to channels 2-99??? TWC still sends us WGN America on channel 18 and it is the only way I can watch the Cubs....I have to watch the Cubs... LOL!


----------



## scole250

rassi said:


> I just asked about this somewhere else - if I upgrade to a Premiere will I be unable to tune to channels 2-99??? TWC still sends us WGN America on channel 18 and it is the only way I can watch the Cubs....I have to watch the Cubs... LOL!


Digital SD channels are mapped to channels that analog would have been received on. The digital version of WGN will be received on your channel 18 and it will be crisp and clear. No analog fuzz.

TWC still broadcasts analog here and my 3 (2 tuner) Premieres could care less.


----------



## BarryKeller

I have been trying for three months now to get my TiVo Premier connected to Time Warner. It has never worked on TW, never. I get to the Downloading Channel information screen and it locks at 75% and goes no further. I have had two different TiVos sent to me and none of them work. I hve had 12-15 different Cable cards inserted, none work. I have had 5 or 6 Tuning Adapters, none work. Nothing works. 

Today when the Time Warner guy cane by, he had an email from their home office saying that TiVo software is incompatible with Time Warner and cannot be corrected by Time Warner. In fact, they are to no longe book appointments for TiVo Premiere issues as the problem is TiVos alone.

I now own a $600 boat anchor.


----------



## scole250

BarryKeller said:


> I have been trying for three months now to get my TiVo Premier connected to Time Warner. It has never worked on TW, never. I get to the Downloading Channel information screen and it locks at 75% and goes no further. I have had two different TiVos sent to me and none of them work. I hve had 12-15 different Cable cards inserted, none work. I have had 5 or 6 Tuning Adapters, none work. Nothing works.
> 
> Today when the Time Warner guy cane by, he had an email from their home office saying that TiVo software is incompatible with Time Warner and cannot be corrected by Time Warner. In fact, they are to no longe book appointments for TiVo Premiere issues as the problem is TiVos alone.
> 
> I now own a $600 boat anchor.


I call BS. Downloading the channel guide info has nothing to do with whether you have a working cable card. If the download failed, you might have really poor broadband/DSL service, problem network or if it dials out, phone line problems.


----------



## SCSIRAID

scole250 said:


> I call BS. Downloading the channel guide info has nothing to do with whether you have a working cable card. If the download failed, you might have really poor broadband/DSL service, problem network or if it dials out, phone line problems.


I believe he is talking about the 'drill bit' screen where TiVo loads the channel map from the cableco. It does depend on the cablecard to locate and enable tuning the FDC. I suggest you go into DVR Diags and look at OOB SNR.

But the rest is obviously BS. TWC does support Cablecard by order of the FCC. They would love him to believe that crap and just go away but its just not true.

EDIT: However, now that I think about it, the drill bit screen doesnt say anything about percent done. Perhaps you are right and he is talking about downloading the guide info which does have percent complete.... in that case you would be on point...


----------



## scole250

BarryKeller, I'm calling BS on TWC, not you. I don't believe they can refuse to service the cable card install. What step is it on when it fails? Does it fail at "Getting Info" or "Loading Info??


----------



## BarryKeller

It is the "Acquiring Channel Information" screen. It says, "Loading..." and the status bar is at 75% and never goes any further. After 30 minuest or so it will got to "Error Acquiring Channel s". Time Warner has been to my house seven or eight times now trying to get this fixed. It never works; it has never gotten past this and this is the only screen I see when I go to "Live TV." The guy today showed me the email and the last part of it said (I parphrase here), "Do not book any support visits for TiVo Premiere issues until TiVo corrects their software." However, I don't think this email has anything to do with my problem, as it talked about some channels not coming in, not no TV at all, which is what I have.

What really pisses me off is I had TW over here yesterday and TiVo support on the phone. The TiVo person said, "Oh that just meand you have to awit two hours for the channels to download." I told them that was not what it meant at all, but they insisted and told me to tell TW to leave. We of course it did not work and so, once again I went through the guided setup and once again it failed. When I called TiVo back I got a guy who said he knew the problem and could talk a TW person through it. So we called TW and set up yet another appointment for 2:00 today. TW was here but I called TiVo and the emailed the tech guy from yesterday to call me and he never did. After an hour TW left. I ams so screwed.


----------



## BarryKeller

And as I understand it, it is the initial channel mapping that it is doing and failing at. If I take the cablecard out I can get all the non-HD channels, well, the basic cable package. It is one when a cablecard is installed that the error occurs.


----------



## BarryKeller

SCSIRAID said:


> I believe he is talking about the 'drill bit' screen where TiVo loads the channel map from the cableco. It does depend on the cablecard to locate and enable tuning the FDC. I suggest you go into DVR Diags and look at OOB SNR.
> 
> But the rest is obviously BS. TWC does support Cablecard by order of the FCC. They would love him to believe that crap and just go away but its just not true.
> 
> EDIT: However, now that I think about it, the drill bit screen doesnt say anything about percent done. Perhaps you are right and he is talking about downloading the guide info which does have percent complete.... in that case you would be on point...


OOB SNR: 2 dB

Not sure what that means.


----------



## SCSIRAID

BarryKeller said:


> OOB SNR: 2 dB
> 
> Not sure what that means.


Well there's your problem...................

There may be a filter somewhere where it shouldnt be. Tell the tech to check signal level on FDC frequency. What was the OOB frequency? 74Mhz? The OOB frequency is what he needs to check. Do you have a TWC cable box? It shouldnt be working either when attached to the cable the TiVo is attached to.

Putting a TWC box on that cable and showing it not working would be the smoking gun for TWC. Also suggest that you ask TWC to confirm that the OOB frequency that TiVo indicates is the proper FDC frequency for your system.


----------



## SCSIRAID

BarryKeller said:


> It is the "Acquiring Channel Information" screen. It says, "Loading..." and the status bar is at 75% and never goes any further. After 30 minuest or so it will got to "Error Acquiring Channel s". Time Warner has been to my house seven or eight times now trying to get this fixed. It never works; it has never gotten past this and this is the only screen I see when I go to "Live TV." The guy today showed me the email and the last part of it said (I parphrase here), "Do not book any support visits for TiVo Premiere issues until TiVo corrects their software." However, I don't think this email has anything to do with my problem, as it talked about some channels not coming in, not no TV at all, which is what I have.
> 
> What really pisses me off is I had TW over here yesterday and TiVo support on the phone. The TiVo person said, "Oh that just meand you have to awit two hours for the channels to download." I told them that was not what it meant at all, but they insisted and told me to tell TW to leave. We of course it did not work and so, once again I went through the guided setup and once again it failed. When I called TiVo back I got a guy who said he knew the problem and could talk a TW person through it. So we called TW and set up yet another appointment for 2:00 today. TW was here but I called TiVo and the emailed the tech guy from yesterday to call me and he never did. After an hour TW left. I ams so screwed.


While you are on this screen, is there a little rotating round picture (I call it the drill bit). I dont recall a progress indicator but perhaps that came in the latest sw update.


----------



## BarryKeller

SCSIRAID said:


> Well there's your problem...................
> 
> There may be a filter somewhere where it shouldnt be. Tell the tech to check signal level on FDC frequency. What was the OOB frequency? 74Mhz? The OOB frequency is what he needs to check. Do you have a TWC cable box? It shouldnt be working either when attached to the cable the TiVo is attached to.
> 
> Putting a TWC box on that cable and showing it not working would be the smoking gun for TWC. Also suggest that you ask TWC to confirm that the OOB frequency that TiVo indicates is the proper FDC frequency for your system.


Frequency is 75250 KHz

There is a TW box and it works just fine, either through the cable or off a splitter. I thought the splitter might be the issue, but it makes no difference it I use it or not.


----------



## BarryKeller

It looks like this:


----------



## scole250

What model TA do you have?


----------



## cwoody222

You may want this info handy:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers...heckingtheOOBorFDCconnectiontothecableheadend


----------



## BarryKeller

scole250 said:


> What model TA do you have?


Motorola MTR700


----------



## scole250

When you got the second Tivo, did you call the TWC cable card install number and work with a tech over the phone to re-pair the card card with the new Tivo?


----------



## SCSIRAID

BarryKeller said:


> Motorola MTR700


I assume the cablecards are Motorola too?


----------



## BarryKeller

scole250 said:


> When you got the second Tivo, did you call the TWC cable card install number and work with a tech over the phone to re-pair the card card with the new Tivo?


I have spent over 30 hours on the phone (many of those on hold) and with TW in my house trying to get this fixed. This is the third TiVo I have tried. The current cablecard and all of the previous cablecards have been paired correctly. There was one bad cablecard that generated errors, but the current one does not. All cablecards are Motorola.


----------



## scole250

BarryKeller said:


> I have spent over 30 hours on the phone (many of those on hold) and with TW in my house trying to get this fixed. This is the third TiVo I have tried. The current cablecard and all of the previous cablecards have been paired correctly. There was one bad cablecard that generated errors, but the current one does not. All cablecards are Motorola.


I have Cisco TAs which I think may have a different diagnostic page as the Motorola TAs, but every time I've paired a cable card the TWC tech, on the phone, always had me go into the TA diagnostic menu and check various activity and statuses. Can't remember exactly what was checked, but making sure "status locked", making sure the EMM(?) count went high enough.

Did you go through all of that each time with the tech too?


----------



## cwoody222

Plenty that can go wrong (on the cable company's end) even if the Cards are activated. See the link I provided above for LOTS of info that looks pretty applicable to this situation.

My guess is the Channel Map is messed up on their end. I wouldn't be surprised if you spent all this time only to find out it was TW's problem all along and they were too ignorant to know what to fix.

Note: TiVo has lots of broken links on the page but just remove the text after .pdf on the links to get them to work.

Please let us know how it all works out. Good luck! Once it DOES all work out, it's wonderful.


----------



## Teeps

BarryKeller said:


> Motorola MTR700


Interesting...
In Torrance TWC is using Cisco TAs.


----------



## cwoody222

On a separate note can I just vent for a second about how Time Warner's use of the CCI Byte completely blows. I'm going on a trip next week and what I can transfer to my iPad is greatly hindered since they only allow me to transfer broadcast channels. They suck so hard.


----------



## Teeps

cwoody222 said:


> On a separate note can I just vent for a second about how Time Warner's use of the CCI Byte completely blows. I'm going on a trip next week and what I can transfer to my iPad is greatly hindered since they only allow me to transfer broadcast channels. They suck so hard.


I agree the copy flag blows...
But, doesn't the TiVo Stream allow transfer of all programming to an iPhone,pad,pod type device?

But, that's another cost to you.

What really BLOWS is the inability of streaming between TiVo Premier and S3 units. Especially when (non copy) programs can be transfered between the two platforms. It's not like it can't be done, tivo just doesn't want to do it.


----------



## cwoody222

Is that true? The TiVo STREAM can transfer protected shows to my iOS device to watch outside my home???


----------



## AJ500

Teeps said:


> I agree the copy flag blows...
> But, doesn't the TiVo Stream allow transfer of all programming to an iPhone,pad,pod type device?


Copy restrictions apply to TiVo Stream as well. You can wireless stream from the TiVo to the iPad, but you cannot download (transfer) protected media. The Download button is greyed out for copy protected shows.


----------



## swarto112

BarryKeller said:


> I have spent over 30 hours on the phone (many of those on hold) and with TW in my house trying to get this fixed. This is the third TiVo I have tried. The current cablecard and all of the previous cablecards have been paired correctly. There was one bad cablecard that generated errors, but the current one does not. All cablecards are Motorola.


Its the Tuning adapter and cable cards that are the issues. Ive spent 50 hrs in the last two months dealing the same issue. They consistently had to rotate TAs and cable cards until they got it to work. I still dont have all my channels but if I tune in early enuf it'll eventually work. What seems t be happening is that TWC is doing 'just enough' to satisfy the bare minimums. When the techs whne about the TiVo being inferior and that cable cable cards never work....I point out that cards are in every device they roll out. What do they think that little sticker on the back of the the TWC boxes means when it says dont open. Its a cable card...num nuts.


----------



## Teeps

swarto112 said:


> Its the Tuning adapter and cable cards that are the issues. Ive spent 50 hrs in the last two months dealing the same issue.


Would be nice to know what area you are in.

Also which t/a and cable card is installed.


----------



## JimWall

I haven't posted for a while but want to share.
After fixing my cable card issue with Tivo S3 the Time Warner National Cable Card support desk said it is OK to give out their number and call them bypassing your TWC local support. 866-532-2598
Last week one of my two S3s stopped working with encrypted and switched channels. TWC of southwest Ohio tried a lot of stuff with different people and finally scheduled a truck. Two days later tech showed up. Confirmed signal was excellent and decided to swap the two old single stream CCs with newer m-stream. He made a few calls to learn how to setup two in one Tivo. That did fix the problem.
Then my 2nd S3 had to same problem yesterday after working fine for many years.
Called TW again and the 2nd level support offered a truck roll or transfer me to what turned out the be the National Cable Card help desk. I asked to be transferred. Person on the phone asked me to tell him what the EMM count was on the CP Screen for cable card 1. It was zero and he them did something and after several minutes the count went up. He said 0 to 2 is very bad. Then did the same for card 2. Then all the channels started working fine.
Higher is good and the count can go up and down. But not stay at less than 3.


----------



## dbkeebler

Appleton, WI

Long time DirecTivo user, moved a few months ago and it was easier to bundle up cable and internet with TWC. Hated the TWC DVRs from day-1 and after 3 months I was so thoroughly fed up with their horribleness that I had to change.

So last night I went to the TWC store and got my CableCard and tuning adapter (took maybe 10 minutes), then went to BB to pick up a Premier XL4. Part way thru the install a screen popped up with a number so I called but she said the CC department was closed (LIAR!!!) Luckily I read this board so I called the number above and the guy had me hooked up in less than 15 minutes and the only reason it took that long is that data had to load. This morning I clicked over to HBO and only found error messages. Called back the CC department and instantly Jason (probably his real name) saw that my pay channels had not been activated on the card and fixed it in no time.

I'm probably a rare case, but the process was pretty painless. The worst part of the whole thing was talking with the rep at the store with all his fearmongering. They will do anything they can to scare you into staying with their lousy DVRs. It was pretty sad. But I'm so happy to have a peanut remote in my hand again and bleeps and bloops in my ears.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

dbkeebler said:


> Appleton, WI
> 
> Long time DirecTivo user, moved a few months ago and it was easier to bundle up cable and internet with TWC. Hated the TWC DVRs from day-1 and after 3 months I was so thoroughly fed up with their horribleness that I had to change.
> 
> So last night I went to the TWC store and got my CableCard and tuning adapter (took maybe 10 minutes), then went to BB to pick up a Premier XL4. Part way thru the install a screen popped up with a number so I called but she said the CC department was closed (LIAR!!!) Luckily I read this board so I called the number above and the guy had me hooked up in less than 15 minutes and the only reason it took that long is that data had to load. This morning I clicked over to HBO and only found error messages. Called back the CC department and instantly Jason (probably his real name) saw that my pay channels had not been activated on the card and fixed it in no time.
> 
> I'm probably a rare case, but the process was pretty painless. The worst part of the whole thing was talking with the rep at the store with all his fearmongering. They will do anything they can to scare you into staying with their lousy DVRs. It was pretty sad. But I'm so happy to have a peanut remote in my hand again and bleeps and bloops in my ears.


Unfortunately, your experience with TWC with regard to anything TiVo related is typical. They will do ANYTHING (yes, even lying about their CC department being "closed") to try and get you to stay away from TiVo. If TWC exerted half the effort into making a quality DVR as they do into bashing TiVo customers and making it as difficult as they can for us, they'd see their customer base flourish.


----------



## dlfl

JimWall said:


> ..........
> Last week one of my two S3s stopped working with encrypted and switched channels. TWC of southwest Ohio tried a lot of stuff with different people and finally scheduled a truck. Two days later tech showed up. Confirmed signal was excellent and decided to swap the two old single stream CCs with newer m-stream. He made a few calls to learn how to setup two in one Tivo. That did fix the problem.
> ..........


I and two other forum members in TWC SW Ohio that I know of have TiVo HD's that use the m-card (just one card needed in an HD). We all have our TiVo's completely frozen for two minutes or so, whenever an EAS message comes through. The exact behavior varies but typically it switches you to C-SPAN2 and there is no response to the remote control. It can stop a recording completely. This only started happening to me when I switched from two s-cards to the one m-card. I'll be curious to see what your experience is since you're in the same TWC region.


----------



## SASouth

dlfl said:


> I and two other forum members in TWC SW Ohio that I know of have TiVo HD's that use the m-card (just one card needed in an HD). We all have our TiVo's completely frozen for two minutes or so, whenever an EAS message comes through. The exact behavior varies but typically it switches you to C-SPAN2 and there is no response to the remote control. It can stop a recording completely. This only started happening to me when I switched from two s-cards to the one m-card. I'll be curious to see what your experience is since you're in the same TWC region.


I'm one of the other two forum members.

It also happens on my Premire Elite too. That makes it obvious to me that the problem is more a TWC problem than a TiVo issue. That is, unless they share the same code base for handling EBS messages.


----------



## bobrt6676

SASouth said:


> I'm one of the other two forum members.
> 
> It also happens on my Premire Elite too. That makes it obvious to me that the problem is more a TWC problem than a TiVo issue. That is, unless they share the same code base for handling EBS messages.


+1


----------



## DocEloise

AJ500 said:


> Copy restrictions apply to TiVo Stream as well. You can wireless stream from the TiVo to the iPad, but you cannot download (transfer) protected media. The Download button is greyed out for copy protected shows.


I've been researching this until my eyes are ready to fall out. Can someone explain to me, in English, which shows I'll be able to Tivo stream to an iPad? I know with TivoToGo, only network stuff can be transferred. Does this limitation apply to iPad in the same way if I use Tivo Stream? And, because I need this to be really clear, will the iPad save stuff I transfer with Tivo Stream so I can see it later? I could really use some help and would appreciate any input! Thanks in advance


----------



## AJ500

You can stream and play any program from your My Shows list or from a live show to your iPad. You can download (transfer) only programs that are not protected (i.e. the same programs that don't have the red x-circle in your TiVo Desktop program list). In my case with TWC, most programs, with the exception of some local programs and a few syndicated programs, are protected. A protected program will have its Download button greyed out in the TiVo iPad app.

An unprotected program can be downloaded and will be saved on your iPad and added to the list of local programs that can be played on the iPad even when the iPad is not network connected.


----------



## dlfl

dlfl said:


> I and two other forum members in TWC SW Ohio that I know of have TiVo HD's that use the m-card (just one card needed in an HD). We all have our TiVo's completely frozen for two minutes or so, whenever an EAS message comes through. The exact behavior varies but typically it switches you to C-SPAN2 and there is no response to the remote control. It can stop a recording completely. This only started happening to me when I switched from two s-cards to the one m-card. I'll be curious to see what your experience is since you're in the same TWC region.





SASouth said:


> I'm one of the other two forum members.
> 
> It also happens on my Premire Elite too. That makes it obvious to me that the problem is more a TWC problem than a TiVo issue. That is, unless they share the same code base for handling EBS messages.


It's a malfunction of the "system", i.e., TWC, CableCARD and TiVo. Can't say I'm very surprised since EAS alerts are a relatively minor functionality and the "system" can't even perform all that reliably on its primary function (tuning Cable channels).


----------



## SASouth

dlfl said:


> It's a malfunction of the "system", i.e., TWC, CableCARD and TiVo. Can't say I'm very surprised since EAS alerts are a relatively minor functionality and the "system" can't even perform all that reliably on its primary function (tuning Cable channels).


I don't think I agree fully with this. My Tivo HDs never had this problem until I replaced my single stream cards with an M-card. Also, the Tivo Elite and the Tivo HD are completely different operating systems yet both exhibit the same issues when coupled with an M-Card and TWC.


----------



## dlfl

SASouth said:


> I don't think I agree fully with this. My Tivo HDs never had this problem until I replaced my single stream cards with an M-card. Also, the Tivo Elite and the Tivo HD are completely different operating systems yet both exhibit the same issues when coupled with an M-Card and TWC.


All three system components have to communicate properly and function properly with each other. It's quite possible TWC and/or TiVo didn't implement the signaling properly according to whatever interface specs apply to the M-Cards. I can't remember the details now but my memory is the EAS alerts didn't work completely correctly even when I had two S-Cards, although it wasn't as lame as it is with an M-Card. If I had to choose who is *most likely* to have screwed up it would be TWC rather than the CableCARD designers or TiVo.

We'll probably never know -- and it probably makes no difference whether we do.


----------



## cwoody222

Last night I noticed I lost 3 (at least channels); TBS, TNT and CNN. They're all neighbors in terms of channel numbers (721, 723, 724). I do still get 722. Weird that they're Turner channels.

A few weeks ago I organized my octopus of cables and lost a few channels due to signal issues... I'd bent a coax. I wiggled it a bit and that fixed it.

But now no amount of wiggling works. I rebooted everything and even plugged the TiVo directly to the coax from the wall and those channels are still missing.

Any ideas?

I live in a building so its possible TW screwed something up on a pole while working for someone else. But odd that I'd only lose that small number of channels.

I don't want to just call them because they're just going to suggest a truck roll.


----------



## dlfl

You have been active in this thread so presumably you've already:

Rebooted TiVo and Tuning Adapter.

Checked signal strength, SNR and RS error counts in DVR diagnostics.

Also, any cable that changes from bad to good just by wiggling it is a bad cable and should be replaced.


----------



## cwoody222

My diagnosis doesn't look good 

Picked up brand new coax on lunch. We'll try that later. Also a new splitter for good measure.


----------



## cwoody222

New shielded coax and new splitter and still just those few channels are an issue. I get Zero signal strength on them


----------



## SCSIRAID

cwoody222 said:


> New shielded coax and new splitter and still just those few channels are an issue. I get Zero signal strength on them


Is signal level ok on the 'working' channels? If so, this could be a cable card channel map problem that the cableco will have to fix. Do you know if the missing channels are SDV or Linear?


----------



## cwoody222

Signal level on working channels are fine.

I called them tonight and suggested channel map and they said no.

They said at least one of the channels was not SDV.


----------



## SCSIRAID

cwoody222 said:


> Signal level on working channels are fine.
> 
> I called them tonight and suggested channel map and they said no.
> 
> They said at least one of the channels was not SDV.


Hmm... do you have a TWC box in the house? If you can tune one of the TiVo missing channels on the TWC box and then go into diag mode and see what the frequency is and then compare what frequency TiVo is trying to tune. With signal lock=No it suggests that there is no RF on the frequency that TiVo is trying to tune.


----------



## cwoody222

Nope, I only have the TiVo.


----------



## SCSIRAID

cwoody222 said:


> Nope, I only have the TiVo.


Friendly neighbor?


----------



## cwoody222

SCSIRAID said:


> Friendly neighbor?


Perhaps.

How would I view Diagnostic mode on a TWC box?


----------



## SCSIRAID

cwoody222 said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> How would I view Diagnostic mode on a TWC box?


From my archives on Cisco boxes... this is a bit old but may work...

Diag Mode

On the box, hold the volume + button and the info button at the same time until it pops up on the screen.

If it doesnt work... you can probably google the box model and 'diagnostic mode' and find out how.


----------



## cwoody222

Tech came and went. Problem is now worse. I was missing 2 stations. Now I'm missing 20+

Signal strength is excellent. Frequencies came in on the missing channels on his meter device thingy but it shows no frequency on the TiVo.

He suggested a new CableCARD and/or SDV adapter, neither of which he had.

Like 99.9% of the other issues I'm positive the problem is on THEIR end and they don't know it.

So frustrating.

God I hate that company.


----------



## wtherrell

cwoody222 said:


> Tech came and went. Problem is now worse. I was missing 2 stations. Now I'm missing 20+
> 
> Signal strength is excellent. Frequencies came in on the missing channels on his meter device thingy but it shows no frequency on the TiVo.
> 
> He suggested a new CableCARD and/or SDV adapter, neither of which he had.
> 
> Like 99.9% of the other issues I'm positive the problem is on THEIR end and they don't know it.
> 
> So frustrating.
> 
> God I hate that company.


Mine sometimes does that. I have to power cycle Tivo with TA adapter powered off. Then power up TA and let it go thru its thing until it stops blinking.


----------



## cwoody222

Power cycling the TA brought back the channels that went missing last night.

But I'm still missing the original 2 stations. Just 2. That's not a TA problem... if it was I'd be missing ALL SDV channels.

So I'm back to where I was earlier in the week... unable to tune 2 stations.

Their Twitter "help" desk wants me to call the number... same number I called earlier this week and all they did was schedule a tech. Same number the tech himself called. So why would I call them a THIRD time?!

Aside from that the "help" desk wants to schedule another tech. I guess the 2nd one will be better than the 1st? Why can't they send the good people the first time?

Stupid, stupid, stupid.

I very well may cut the cord over this this summer. I'm sick of their *****.


----------



## dlfl

cwoody222 said:


> Power cycling the TA brought back the channels that went missing last night.
> 
> But I'm still missing the original 2 stations. Just 2. That's not a TA problem... if it was I'd be missing ALL SDV channels.
> 
> So I'm back to where I was earlier in the week... unable to tune 2 stations.
> 
> Their Twitter "help" desk wants me to call the number... same number I called earlier this week and all they did was schedule a tech. Same number the tech himself called. So why would I call them a THIRD time?!
> 
> Aside from that the "help" desk wants to schedule another tech. I guess the 2nd one will be better than the 1st? Why can't they send the good people the first time?
> 
> Stupid, stupid, stupid.
> 
> I very well may cut the cord over this this summer. I'm sick of their *****.


Back in post #5777 you had an image of DVR Diagnostics showing signal level too low to even show up as a measurement. I know from personal experience you can have just one or two channels (actually QAM frequencies) that are too weak even though all the others are strong. In my case it occured for whatever channel was assigned by SDV to QAM frequency 543 MHz. I was totally convinced it was a problem with one of their QAM modulator units. On the second service call I was able to show the tech my Diagnostics screen with a channel on that freq and the low signal level (and severe pixelation). He was then convinced it was a problem outside my structure. However before escalating it he took the precaution of re-tightening the cable connections in the tap box at the corner of my lot (cable is underground here). *And that fixed it!!!!* Problem has been gone for two weeks now.

During the phone call that resulted in this second service call the rep told me their policy was not to escalate (i.e., to more capable tech people) until there were *three* service calls for the *identical* problem! I assume such policies exist because the typical service problem does NOT involve a Tivo and typically will be solved, at least by the second service call, using "ordinary" field technicians. And because their supply of better techs is extremely limited.

In general keeping my TiVo going with TA and TWC has been an ongoing hassle for almost four years now, although things have improved slightly over the years. I've slowly been building up my readiness to cut the cord, including OTA with antenna, Google TV with Logitech Revue, Netflix and pyTivo with a PlayOn plugin. There are free plugins for PlayOn that provide substantial live sports event coverage and live cable news channels such as Fox News, Fox Business, CNBC and MSNBC -- although video quality varies from barely watchable to comparable to standard definition. Many, many movies too.


----------



## cwoody222

Thanks for the info.

On my two missing channels my signal level is ZERO when looked thru TiVo. Not low or pixelated. Zip zero nada.

Tech checked my signal on his meter thing and every channel is decent. Every one.

That tells me that TiVo is looking for the channels on the *wrong* frequency, no?

The tech didn't know - and had no way to find out - what frequencies those 2 stations are on (TiVo doesn't show it because it can't find it at all).

I was told it could be escalated after my 2nd tech visit.


----------



## dlfl

cwoody222 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> On my two missing channels my signal level is ZERO when looked thru TiVo. Not low or pixelated. Zip zero nada.
> 
> Tech checked my signal on his meter thing and every channel is decent. Every one.
> 
> That tells me that TiVo is looking for the channels on the *wrong* frequency, no?
> 
> The tech didn't know - and had no way to find out - what frequencies those 2 stations are on (TiVo doesn't show it because it can't find it at all).
> 
> I was told it could be escalated after my 2nd tech visit.


Note I edited my previous post after you read it. My worst missing channel sometimes had zero signal also so I wouldn't rule out a poor cable connection. TiVo tuning an SDV channel to the wrong freq is a common SDV tuning failure problem which happens on Series 3 and 4 boxes. It has been well known (including to TiVo) for years. If you can get a channel tuned well enough to show a frequency in DVR Diagnostics, then in TA Diagnostics go to SDV SESSION INFO. One of the two sessions should show the same frequency but neither will show it if it has tuned the wrong frequency. BTW the session info also tells you whether the channel is SDV. Look at SamSvcid/Type. Switched for SDV, Broadcast for non-SDV, n/a for antenna channel.


----------



## SCSIRAID

cwoody222 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> On my two missing channels my signal level is ZERO when looked thru TiVo. Not low or pixelated. Zip zero nada.
> 
> Tech checked my signal on his meter thing and every channel is decent. Every one.
> 
> That tells me that TiVo is looking for the channels on the *wrong* frequency, no?
> 
> The tech didn't know - and had no way to find out - what frequencies those 2 stations are on (TiVo doesn't show it because it can't find it at all).
> 
> I was told it could be escalated after my 2nd tech visit.


Are you saying that the diag page doesnt show what frequency its 'trying' to tune?


----------



## L David Matheny

dlfl said:


> Back in post #5777 you had an image of DVR Diagnostics showing signal level too low to even show up as a measurement. I know from personal experience you can have just one or two channels (actually QAM frequencies) that are too weak even though all the others are strong. In my case it occured for whatever channel was assigned by SDV to QAM frequency 543 MHz. I was totally convinced it was a problem with one of their QAM modulator units. On the second service call I was able to show the tech my Diagnostics screen with a channel on that freq and the low signal level (and severe pixelation). He was then convinced it was a problem outside my structure. However before escalating it he took the precaution of re-tightening the cable connections in the tap box at the corner of my lot (cable is underground here). *And that fixed it!!!!* Problem has been gone for two weeks now.


I believe that any problem in a coaxial cable (bad connector, kink, squirrel damage, whatever) can change the impedance at that point and cause part of the signal to be reflected. Those reflections can sum with the main signal to essentially cancel it, but only for certain frequencies that depend on the length of cable involved.


----------



## cwoody222

SCSIRAID said:


> Are you saying that the diag page doesnt show what frequency its 'trying' to tune?


Yes, it just shows a dash.

This is on the CableCard screens, when tuned to one of the non-working channels.


----------



## cwoody222

dlfl said:


> Note I edited my previous post after you read it. My worst missing channel sometimes had zero signal also so I wouldn't rule out a poor cable connection. TiVo tuning an SDV channel to the wrong freq is a common SDV tuning failure problem which happens on Series 3 and 4 boxes. It has been well known (including to TiVo) for years. If you can get a channel tuned well enough to show a frequency in DVR Diagnostics, then in TA Diagnostics go to SDV SESSION INFO. One of the two sessions should show the same frequency but neither will show it if it has tuned the wrong frequency. BTW the session info also tells you whether the channel is SDV. Look at SamSvcid/Type. Switched for SDV, Broadcast for non-SDV, n/a for antenna channel.


The tech checked my signal levels and said they were more than good. He went thru *every* channel with his meter and everyone showed good strength... even the 2 that don't tune.

We wanted to try a TW cable box but of course he didn't have one with him. Naturally.


----------



## SCSIRAID

cwoody222 said:


> The tech checked my signal levels and said they were more than good. He went thru *every* channel with his meter and everyone showed good strength... even the 2 that don't tune.
> 
> We wanted to try a TW cable box but of course he didn't have one with him. Naturally.


Well, this takes me back to the channel map statement. If the channel map entry is messed up for those two channels, and have invalid frequencies.... that could explain it.

Another thought... if these two channels arent SDV... remove the TA and power cycle the TiVo and see what that does.


----------



## cwoody222

Yep.

I've suggested the channel map to their twitter support twice now and BEGGED them to do some investigation and all they do is offer to send a tech.

The tech yesterday - while super nice - had no clue how the SDV adapter box worked so the concept of an incorrect channel map would have been completely foreign.

Looks like I'm going to have to suck it up and have a 2nd (likely pointless) tech visit before they'll actually start thinking outside of their scripted responses and get someone higher up involved.


----------



## Teeps

dlfl said:


> He was then convinced it was a problem outside my structure. However before escalating it he took the precaution of re-tightening the cable connections in the tap box at the corner of my lot (cable is underground here). *And that fixed it!!!!* Problem has been gone for two weeks now.


Well there you go...
With sensitive electronics always suspect cables and connections first.
They should be inspected, cleaned and tightened or replaced when practical.


----------



## mdbundy

In addition to having to power down my TA overnight on a weekly basis, I have a similar problem where a small handful of channels disappear on a semi-regular basis - about once every three months. In those situations I call TWC and get them to send a hit to my cable card and TA, reboot, and then all is good. 

It's a ritual now. It's always on a weeknight during The Daily Show when it happens. I never get the same tech but I've been able to get them to play along every time. 

Make sure they validate that the cable card is authorized for the missing channels. I've had that happen before too. (Random channels were deauthed for some reason).


----------



## smoberly

Is pixelization usually caused by an issue with the cable signal or the TiVo? I have Time Warner with a Premiere and for the last several days, I have been getting a significant amount of pixelization. This has never been an issue previously, but it is now so bad at times it makes it difficult to even watch a program.


----------



## tatergator1

smoberly said:


> Is pixelization usually caused by an issue with the cable signal or the TiVo? I have Time Warner with a Premiere and for the last several days, I have been getting a significant amount of pixelization. This has never been an issue previously, but it is now so bad at times it makes it difficult to even watch a program.


I would first suspect signal issues. Easiest way is to check the digital signal strength on channels you're having trouble with. Go to Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > Signal Strength - Cable.

Once into Strength Meter is on screen, tune to channels where you're seeing the most pixelation. In my experience, anything channel with 50% or below will have noticable pixelation. Check other stations as you want. If you're seeing low signal, check/tighten the connection to your Tivo. If you still have trouble, try a new coax cable from the wall to the Tivo. You could then also move the Tivo to another room and check signal strengths from a different Coax outlet.

If, after all this, the channels are still crappy and signal strength is low, call Time Warner and get a tech out to check the outside wiring, as something is likely damaged.


----------



## dlfl

smoberly said:


> Is pixelization usually caused by an issue with the cable signal or the TiVo? I have Time Warner with a Premiere and for the last several days, I have been getting a significant amount of pixelization. This has never been an issue previously, but it is now so bad at times it makes it difficult to even watch a program.





tatergator1 said:


> I would first suspect signal issues. Easiest way is to check the digital signal strength on channels you're having trouble with. Go to Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > Signal Strength - Cable.
> 
> Once into Strength Meter is on screen, tune to channels where you're seeing the most pixelation. In my experience, anything channel with 50% or below will have noticable pixelation. Check other stations as you want. If you're seeing low signal, check/tighten the connection to your Tivo. If you still have trouble, try a new coax cable from the wall to the Tivo. You could then also move the Tivo to another room and check signal strengths from a different Coax outlet.
> 
> If, after all this, the channels are still crappy and signal strength is low, call Time Warner and get a tech out to check the outside wiring, as something is likely damaged.


The meter described above is the easiest/quickest way to get signal strength for a lot of different channels. DVR Diagnostics also provides that number but also SNR and RS Error Counts for the two tuned channels. Growing RS Uncorrected Error count is the most definite indication you have a signal problem.

Signal strength of 50 (it's not a percentage) is what TiVo says is the minimum in their support pages and that agrees with my experience also. At that level you will usually see quite a few (and growing) RS Corrected Errors but very few RS Uncorrected Errors -- which means video/audio quality is still good.

Pixellation due to hard drive failing is quite common but it is best to rule out signal problems first. The first step in diagnosing the hard drive is to run the builtin TiVo diagnostic KS54, see instructions here:
http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-kickstart-codes.php
However KS54 doesn't always find HDD problems -- it's just much easier than removing the drive, connecting it to your PC and running Western Digital's drive diagnostics extended test, which takes hours.


----------



## smoberly

tatergator1 said:


> I would first suspect signal issues. Easiest way is to check the digital signal strength on channels you're having trouble with. Go to Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > Signal Strength - Cable.
> 
> Once into Strength Meter is on screen, tune to channels where you're seeing the most pixelation. In my experience, anything channel with 50% or below will have noticable pixelation. Check other stations as you want. If you're seeing low signal, check/tighten the connection to your Tivo. If you still have trouble, try a new coax cable from the wall to the Tivo. You could then also move the Tivo to another room and check signal strengths from a different Coax outlet.
> 
> If, after all this, the channels are still crappy and signal strength is low, call Time Warner and get a tech out to check the outside wiring, as something is likely damaged.


Thanks, I'll give it a shot tonight.


----------



## cwoody222

I replaced my CableCARD today. Same issues exist on my two missing channels. Tech is coming Wednesday.


----------



## Teeps

dlfl said:


> Signal strength of 50 (it's not a percentage) is what TiVo says is the minimum in their support pages and that agrees with my experience also. At that level you will usually see quite a few (and growing) RS Corrected Errors but very few RS Uncorrected Errors -- which means video/audio quality is still good.
> 
> Pixellation due to hard drive failing is quite common but it is best to rule out signal problems first. The first step in diagnosing the hard drive is to run the builtin TiVo diagnostic KS54


My XL4 was suffering pixellation recently. I checked the signal strength, using the TiVo signal page. 
The channels that had a problem; the signal strength was less than 70 on the meter. All I did to fix the problem that day was slightly move the coax cable connected to the t/a. 
Subsequently the suspect coax was replaced and there has not been a problem since.

Many times a failing hdd can be diagnosed by simply rewinding the pixellated section and replaying. If it plays fine after a rewind and play; the hdd is probably failing. I would then do the kickstart routine.

If the problem still is seen after rewind and play, then that's how it was recorded, not a hdd problem.


----------



## cwoody222

My missing two channels miraculously returned this morning. Guess it was something on their end after all... unless the wind tightened up the cables on my pole 

Before I had a chance to cancel my appointment with them tonight the SAME INSTALLER who came last week called to tell me he'd be back tonight. So they were planning to send the same guy who was unqualified to fix the problem last week to come again.

Brilliant!

EDIT: Time Warner just called me again and told me - after I'd already discovered it myself - that their engineering determined that I'd need to "update my guide data" or "reboot the TiVo" to fix the issue. Yea, I guess I hadn't done that since last Monday when I found the problem. Nice of them to admit what they ACTUALLY did.


----------



## SCSIRAID

cwoody222 said:


> My missing two channels miraculously returned this morning. Guess it was something on their end after all... unless the wind tightened up the cables on my pole
> 
> Before I had a chance to cancel my appointment with them tonight the SAME INSTALLER who came last week called to tell me he'd be back tonight. So they were planning to send the same guy who was unqualified to fix the problem last week to come again.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> EDIT: Time Warner just called me again and told me - after I'd already discovered it myself - that their engineering determined that I'd need to "update my guide data" or "reboot the TiVo" to fix the issue. Yea, I guess I hadn't done that since last Monday when I found the problem. Nice of them to admit what they ACTUALLY did.


Sounds like THEY had to update their channel map......


----------



## cwoody222

SCSIRAID said:


> Sounds like THEY had to update their channel map......


I tried to get them to confirm what they did. Had a supervisor call me back. He said the notes don't say and it may have been done by non-local Engineers.

He at least admitted that it was clearly something on their end that was most likely changed yesterday and rolled out overnight.

He tried to downplay how widespread it was, inferring it could have been due to a very specific setup. When I suggested his TiVo/CC install base here probably isn't that high he said "Oh no, if TBS wasn't working, I'd have heard about it!"

I find that doubtful. I watch a ton of TV and the only reason I knew that station was missing was "Cougar Town"


----------



## ShaneF

I'm in East Amherst and I wasn't getting HD TBS either Tuesday night. It was back Wednesday night. Just corroborating that it was a TWC problem.



cwoody222 said:


> I tried to get them to confirm what they did. Had a supervisor call me back. He said the notes don't say and it may have been done by non-local Engineers.
> 
> He at least admitted that it was clearly something on their end that was most likely changed yesterday and rolled out overnight.
> 
> He tried to downplay how widespread it was, inferring it could have been due to a very specific setup. When I suggested his TiVo/CC install base here probably isn't that high he said "Oh no, if TBS wasn't working, I'd have heard about it!"
> 
> I find that doubtful. I watch a ton of TV and the only reason I knew that station was missing was "Cougar Town"


----------



## cwoody222

Thanks for the feedback, Shane! Much appreciated! (I'm downtown, BTW)


----------



## Teeps

cwoody222 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Shane! Much appreciated! (I'm downtown, BTW)


When you call time warner to report theses problems, tell the person on the phone that you want a service credit for the days missed.
They should transfer you to customer relations, where that agent can credit your account.

I usually ask for $3 a day; some give it; some give a little less.

Asking for cash back is the only way to really get their attention. That and threatening to quit the service.


----------



## dlfl

dlfl said:


> I and two other forum members in TWC SW Ohio that I know of have TiVo HD's that use the m-card (just one card needed in an HD). We all have our TiVo's completely frozen for two minutes or so, whenever an EAS message comes through. The exact behavior varies but typically it switches you to C-SPAN2 and there is no response to the remote control. It can stop a recording completely. This only started happening to me when I switched from two s-cards to the one m-card. I'll be curious to see what your experience is since you're in the same TWC region.


Today around 12:15pm there appeared to be an EAS alert. At least my TiVo HD was frozen for a couple of minutes (no response except the "bonk" sound to remote clicks). Normally everything goes back to normal after these things, but today ALL cable channels were gone and TA diagnostics were not available. I recovered normal operation after power-cycling the TA and cycling the USB connection to the TA. This is a new, much worse, response to EAS. I wish I could believe complaining to TWC support would result in anything better than wasting my time (and possibly making things worse.)


----------



## cwoody222

Has anyone used the TWC Roku app for any period of time? I'd tested it out here and there but that's about it.

Last night I "needed" to use it as a 3rd tuner to watch something. It was horrible. It would cut out for a split second (go to black, make my TV think it lost the HDMI signal) every minute.

I rebooted, changed channels (another station did the same thing), checked my network connection, everything.

It did that for a full hour. Unusable.

I don't know if that's normal or there was problems last night. But as my first real use of the product, TWC let me down... as usual.


----------



## cwoody222

I'm still having trouble with the Roku app. I contacted them last Thursday about a fix. They said someone would call me back in 24-72 hours. Someone called me Saturday just to see if I'd gotten a call yet. When I said I hadn't they said someone would call me back that afternoon. To this date I still have not received a call.

I asked for assistance from their Twitter help account too.

They told me, "Roku is 100% 3rd party. They have their own delivery network, we don't have the ability to support that product. Our logo is only on the product in the same way that our logo is on an iPhone or Android device, as an app within the device."

So I guess they're powerless to support a product that they're offering their own service over. That's wonderful. So I guess it'll just stay broken forever.


----------



## dlfl

Probably means nothing but today I had an EAS alert to which my TiVo HD reacted in (what I think is) the proper way -- first time in a year, since I installed an m-card.

I was watching a recording and it did kick me out to live TV (is that "proper"?). But it didn't give me a blank screen or switch live TV to CSPAN-2, which are typical behaviors. And the EAS message was displayed with what I think are the normal colors and font, in a readable fashion -- also not typical. Finally, I was able to resume the recording at the place where it kicked me out.

Surely it can't be that TWC SW Ohio has actually cleaned up their EAS signalling act!


----------



## dlfl

Well never mind. The next EAS gave me the blank screen and no message. The correct one was just a fluke I guess.


----------



## SASouth

dlfl said:


> Well never mind. The next EAS gave me the blank screen and no message. The correct one was just a fluke I guess.


You really didn't really expect anything else, did you? 

I'm moving soon from Springfield to Fairborn. I'm looking forward to see just how much TWC can screw it up.


----------



## George Cifranci

I had to replace my hard drive in my Hard Drive in my TiVo Series 3, so that meant I had to call Time Warner's self install cable card help desk at 866-532-2598 to re-pair/re-auth my cable cards. The tech I talked to sent hits to both my cards and they we re-paired in less than 10 minutes. Boy, cable card activations have come a long way since I first had mine installed in early 2007. What a nightmare it was back then.


----------



## dlfl

Fun and games coming guys:
http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/tv/my-channels.html
I have enough problems with TWC on my TiVo even with a stable lineup. The last time TWC SW Ohio did a major lineup change there were TiVo's that couldn't get correct guide data for weeks.


----------



## rangsanlee

Hi,

Does anyone have any success getting Tivo Premier to work with Time Warner in Kansas City area? I installed its cable card and its adapter, updated its cable card's firmware, spent 1 hour on the phone with the customer service, rebooted twice, only to get disconnected when she tried to transfer me to other department. Any suggestion?

Thanks,

Rangsan


----------



## cwoody222

Call their dedicated CableCARD helpline: 1-866-606-5889

Don't let them talk you into scheduling an appointment or blaming a piece of their hardware (requiring a replacement). Changes are extremely likely they can provision everything correctly with you on the phone if they know what they're doing.


----------



## dlfl

Does anyone know if there was an EAS message for the Dayton OH area at about 11:00 am today?

My tivo completely locked up and after waiting more than 5 minutes I had to power cycle (not just restart) it.

My normal (abnormal) EAS response is that the tivo locks up for about 2 minutes and then resumes live play of one of the tuned channels. During this time pushing any remote button yields only the amber light flash and the bonk sound. However, this time even these responses were absent and it never recovered.

I'm very suspicious this was triggered by an EAS signal. Weather is moving in, and my Tivo had not been exhibiting any suspicious behavior that might suggest a failing HDD or power supply.

I called TWC support and (surprise!) they didn't have a clue when any EAS messages had been broadcast.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Pretty quiet out here.... TWC must have fixed some bugs...


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> Pretty quiet out here.... TWC must have fixed some bugs...


Still plenty of people posting problems with TWC installs, just not here. Maybe more here now that we've bumped it. Also a Series 3 thread isn't so much in the main stream now.

Are you on TWC now?


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> Still plenty of people posting problems with TWC installs, just not here. Maybe more here now that we've bumped it. Also a Series 3 thread isn't so much in the main stream now.
> 
> Are you on TWC now?


Ive moved from NC to Florida. I have Comcast here... A world of difference. No more missed recordings... No SDV... no copy protection flags... wonderful. It was a challenge getting the cablecards authorized but we got it done. Went thru a pile of cards before getting two that worked.


----------



## unitron

SCSIRAID said:


> Ive moved from NC to Florida. I have Comcast here... A world of difference. No more missed recordings... No SDV... no copy protection flags... wonderful. It was a challenge getting the cablecards authorized but we got it done. Went thru a pile of cards before getting two that worked.


Can I run a really long extension from your house back up here to NC? Pretty please?


----------



## SCSIRAID

unitron said:


> Can I run a really long extension from your house back up here to NC? Pretty please?


Its fine with me!! Thats a lot of RG6 though...


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> Ive moved from NC to Florida. I have Comcast here... A world of difference. No more missed recordings... No SDV... no copy protection flags... wonderful. It was a challenge getting the cablecards authorized but we got it done. Went thru a pile of cards before getting two that worked.


That all sounded dreamy until you got to the cablecard problems. It's always something!

What's the internet situation with Comcast? I've heard they have caps. One good thing I can say about TWC is: no internet caps (so far).


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> That all sounded dreamy until you got to the cablecard problems. It's always something!
> 
> What's the internet situation with Comcast? I've heard they have caps. One good thing I can say about TWC is: no internet caps (so far).


Well... we got by the cablecard thing pretty quickly. Had a good tech who had a stack of cards.

As to caps.... That i dont know. Ill have to do some research.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> That all sounded dreamy until you got to the cablecard problems. It's always something!
> 
> What's the internet situation with Comcast? I've heard they have caps. One good thing I can say about TWC is: no internet caps (so far).


Found this on my account...

"Note: Enforcement of the 250GB data consumption threshold is currently suspended."

Looks like no caps for now.... but who knows when...


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> Well... we got by the cablecard thing pretty quickly. Had a good tech who had a stack of cards. ........


Wow! We're no longer in TWC-land Toto!


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> Wow! We're no longer in TWC-land Toto!


Yup... The tech was onsite to install the phone/cable modem and cablecards and got it all up and running in about an hour or perhaps an hour and a half.


----------



## keleko17

I am a new Time Warner subscriber. They recently purchased Insight Communications.

I unfortunately decided to become a TiVo user during the transition.

I have been through 4 onsite techs, over 10 cable cards, both a Premiere 4 and now a Roamio series.

I am at the end of my rope. Something has to give!

I call the cablecard hotline to activate the cards, not through my local office. They claim they are the nationwide office, and it is a small office. At this point I don't know how I don't know them all by name.

I will be happy to provide any information to anyone that think they might be able to solve this riddle.


----------



## Teeps

keleko17 said:


> I am a new Time Warner subscriber. They recently purchased Insight Communications.
> 
> I unfortunately decided to become a TiVo user during the transition.
> 
> I have been through 4 onsite techs, over 10 cable cards, both a Premiere 4 and now a Roamio series.
> 
> I am at the end of my rope. Something has to give!
> 
> I call the cablecard hotline to activate the cards, not through my local office. They claim they are the nationwide office, and it is a small office. At this point I don't know how I don't know them all by name.
> 
> I will be happy to provide any information to anyone that think they might be able to solve this riddle.


It can be helpful to know your location, city & state; please include that info in your profile.

Is TW in your area using SDV (tuning adapter?)
If yes, try leaving the tuning adapter disconnected from TiVo, coax and usb connections.
Connect incoming coax cable to TiVo.
Then call the Cable Card hotline.


----------



## keleko17

I am located in Louisville, KY.

TWC is not currently using SDV in my area, so no tuning adapter yet.

One of the 4 techs that was at the house tested all the lines, said I have good signal. Went as far as to run a jumper from the pedestal to my house to verify the buried line wasn't bad. I have one splitter in the system, with only two feeds. One to a cable modem, one to the TiVo.


----------



## Teeps

keleko17 said:


> I am located in Louisville, KY.
> 
> TWC is not currently using SDV in my area, so no tuning adapter yet.
> 
> One of the 4 techs that was at the house tested all the lines, said I have good signal. Went as far as to run a jumper from the pedestal to my house to verify the buried line wasn't bad. I have one splitter in the system, with only two feeds. One to a cable modem, one to the TiVo.


Wow!
For time warner you've got best cast conditions...

Have you called the card national support number?

866-532-2598


----------



## rcoates777

I just moved from Massachusetts to NC and am trying to get my TiVo HD up and running - without much luck. On the first 2 visits from TWC the tech did not bring a cable card but did leave a TWC HD box so I could watch TV but without a TiVo in the mix.

I went to the local office and picked up a Cable Card and Tuning Adapter (required for the Switched Digital Video). I talked to the TWC cable card Hotline people but we could never get anything more than a few basic channels. (2-19)

UPDATE - Progress made !

Today Tech #3 came out and, of course, he did not have a cable card. He only sees about 1 TiVo a year so I knew much more about it than he did. <sigh> He went and got a CableCard and came back. He called their techs and they got it running with the OLD cablecard. I asked him what the secret was but never got an answer that I understood. Something about "balancing" the account. Not pairing. I bet that if I call the Hotline there will be notes as to what they did.

I think I am going to have issues with the Tuning Adapter. It occasionally goes off-line and when it does anything being recorded stops. So does watching pre-recorded shows. And when you go to 'resume playing' it picks up from where you previously _started_ watching - not from where it got interrupted. The tuning adapter reconnects automatically (a "Tuning Adapter Connected" msg appears from TiVo but the recording stops. I will continue to monitor this situation. Not good to be worried about shows not recording.

Gee, I haven't asked a question yet so .....

- anyone else have Tuning Adapter issues?

- does one need a Cable Card to get any channels or will basic unencrypted ones be OK even without a Cable Card?

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## unitron

rcoates777 said:


> I just moved from Massachusetts to NC and am trying to get my TiVo HD up and running - without much luck. On the first 2 visits from TWC the tech did not bring a cable card but did leave a TWC HD box so I could watch TV but without a TiVo in the mix.
> 
> I went to the local office and picked up a Cable Card and Tuning Adapter (required for the Switched Digital Video). I talked to the TWC cable card Hotline people but we could never get anything more than a few basic channels. (2-19)
> 
> UPDATE - Progress made !
> 
> Today Tech #3 came out and, of course, he did not have a cable card. He only sees about 1 TiVo a year so I knew much more about it than he did. <sigh> He went and got a CableCard and came back. He called their techs and they got it running with the OLD cablecard. I asked him what the secret was but never got an answer that I understood. Something about "balancing" the account. Not pairing. I bet that if I call the Hotline there will be notes as to what they did.
> 
> I think I am going to have issues with the Tuning Adapter. It occasionally goes off-line and when it does anything being recorded stops. So does watching pre-recorded shows. And when you go to 'resume playing' it picks up from where you previously _started_ watching - not from where it got interrupted. The tuning adapter reconnects automatically (a "Tuning Adapter Connected" msg appears from TiVo but the recording stops. I will continue to monitor this situation. Not good to be worried about shows not recording.
> 
> Gee, I haven't asked a question yet so .....
> 
> - anyone else have Tuning Adapter issues?
> 
> - does one need a Cable Card to get any channels or will basic unencrypted ones be OK even without a Cable Card?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bob


Welcome to The Old North State and please accept my condolences on your having landed in a part where you have to use TWC.

I'm pretty sure that there are no digital cable channels on their system that do not require a cable card, although they might not have removed all of the analog channels yet, so you should hook up a good antenna and the cable and not put a cable card in and if you can't find a way in the channels sub-menu to get it to accept a new zip code and rescan, go through Guided Setup and tell it you don't have cable cards and see what analog cable and OTA digital channels you can get, and once those are on the list you can try adding the cable cards.


----------



## rcoates777

Kiitos avusta! 

Those crazy Finns !!


----------



## ShaneF

Anyone in WNY have the new channel line-up take effect yet? Did the TiVo handle it?


----------



## cwoody222

My father in the suburbs got it this morning. He had to select a new lineup (it has REBUILD in the title). His season passes needed to be changed as the channels are new.

The lineup was available early this morning. He changed it on a Premiere and an old S2 so even dialup had it already.

I'm downtown so I get to do mine on my Premiere on Thursday. With close to 100 season passes, I'm not looking forward to it. My father only has less than a dozen.


----------



## ShaneF

I think something was wrong with the TiVo service last night. It took over 90 minutes and several failed connections, but I finally got the new channel line-up in East Amherst. Switching all of the season passes was indeed a pain.


----------



## dlfl

ShaneF said:


> I think something was wrong with the TiVo service last night. It took over 90 minutes and several failed connections, but I finally got the new channel line-up in East Amherst. Switching all of the season passes was indeed a pain.


Just a little looking around would have found this:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512003


----------



## cwoody222

My lineup change happened this morning. I did have to answer a few questions about "what station do you receive on channel XX" until TiVo would display to me more choices for lineups which finally included the new one.

With close to 100 season passes it's going to take me awhile to change them all


----------



## cwoody222

My lineup changed Thursday morning so I did Guided Setup to pick the new lineup - REBUILD.

Now I'm getting this message (attached). And it looks like the original lineup now is showing the changes.

Does this mean that the REBUILD lineup is going to cease to exist (it still shows up on zap2it) and I need to switch BACK to the old lineup?

If so, ugh!!


----------



## rcoates777

I believe that season passes are channel specific for network channels. I've always thought it would be nice to be able to edit the SP to just reflect a new channel # rather than deleting the entire SP and creating a new one. The cable channels (like ESPN) seem to convert by themselves.

Somehow I think this is way down on the TiVo list of things to do.


----------



## dlfl

My TWC (Southwest Ohio) continues building its reputation for customer support. 

I called in shortly after midnight to get a customer account balancing hit -- because my TA's authorization expired (which should never happen). The automatic call system refused to recognize my phone number. To talk to a CSR I had to enter my zip code. The rep stated their computer system was undergoing maintenance and thus she could not send any signals that might get my TA authorized, and I should call back in after 11:00am today. Power-cycling the TA didn't do any good.

What burns me is the clumsy way they handled this so as to maximize inconvenience to the customer. You had to enter your telephone number twice (in case you fumble-fingered it the first time), then enter your zip code, and finally you get to talk to someone who explains it was all for nothing. They should have had the first message you hear explain the system was down so you probably wouldn't be able to get anything done.

Can't wait to see what actually happens after 11 am.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> My TWC (Southwest Ohio) continues building its reputation for customer support.
> 
> I called in shortly after midnight to get a customer account balancing hit -- because my TA's authorization expired (which should never happen). The automatic call system refused to recognize my phone number. To talk to a CSR I had to enter my zip code. The rep stated their computer system was undergoing maintenance and thus she could not send any signals that might get my TA authorized, and I should call back in after 11:00am today. Power-cycling the TA didn't do any good.
> 
> What burns me is the clumsy way they handled this so as to maximize inconvenience to the customer. You had to enter your telephone number twice (in case you fumble-fingered it the first time), then enter your zip code, and finally you get to talk to someone who explains it was all for nothing. They should have had the first message you hear explain the system was down so you probably wouldn't be able to get anything done.
> 
> Can't wait to see what actually happens after 11 am.


I didnt think TA's had to be 'authorized'.... Is this new?


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> I didnt think TA's had to be 'authorized'.... Is this new?


No, always been there. In TA Diagnostics ... PowerKEY section, 3rd page, item is Sub Expires. It's a time/date expressed to the very second when your TA will stop working and start blinking 8-blinks-pause. Normally the date is 20 to 30 days out and is periodically refreshed by the cable system. Thus when things work right you would have no reason to know about it. But working right isn't something associated with TWC SouthWest Ohio. 

For the first year I had a TA (July 09 to July 2010) this date was never refreshed and it would expire and I had to call in every month for a "hit". Then they got it set up right and it was fine for 3+ years --- until last night.

I finally was able to get TWC to hit it about a half hour ago and now it's pushed out to 1/5/14. It seems to be part of the general customer balancing hit that they send with one key stroke. I couldn't understand half what the CSR said but apparently she hit the right key before transferring me to a black hole. Dealing with them is not for the faint of heart!


----------



## cwoody222

cwoody222 said:


> My lineup changed Thursday morning so I did Guided Setup to pick the new lineup - REBUILD.
> 
> Now I'm getting this message (attached). And it looks like the original lineup now is showing the changes.
> 
> Does this mean that the REBUILD lineup is going to cease to exist (it still shows up on zap2it) and I need to switch BACK to the old lineup?
> 
> If so, ugh!!


I did step again to go BACK to the original lineup which now has the channels in their new locations.

This time I did not have to re-do all my season passes, thankfully.

But I did have to uncheck all the channels I didn't get again though.


----------



## cray1270

I'm located in Eastern N.C and I recently purchased a TiVo Premiere with a plan of getting rid of DirecTV and going strictly OTA. Unfortunately, poor signal has forced me into now switching to TWC. I've read a few posts and have become a little concerned. I have an appointment for tomorrow morning for service to be installed. They are supposed to be bringing the card and tuner adapter when the come. Could someone maybe around the same area give me a heads up on what to expect or maybe some tips? Thanks a lot.


----------



## rcoates777

Cray -

Not to be a downer BUT with my recent TWC installation in NC the first 3 techs did not bring a cable card or TA - despite my explicitly imploring CS to note that on the work order. I finally went to the local office and picked them up myself.

Many TWC techs have little or no experience with TiVos. Chances are you will know more than they do.

If you want to follow my saga of daily TA reboots check out:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9927015#post9927015

Best of luck & keep us posted!


----------



## unitron

cray1270 said:


> ...Unfortunately, poor signal has forced me into now switching to TWC.../QUOTE]
> 
> My condolences.
> 
> If it's any comfort, the people in the local office are probably really nice.


----------



## dlfl

unitron said:


> .....
> My condolences.
> 
> If it's any comfort, the people in the local office are probably really nice.


Not to be confused with helpful or having a clue.  But at least they're nice -- or at least not antagonistic.


----------



## cray1270

So far it's not to encouraging. Then again spending an hour and twenty-seven minutes on the phone yesterday with someone in the Philippines that couldn't even understand what package I wanted, I told him just put me down for the starter pack and I would upgrade through the local office. I received an email at 9pm last night claiming there was a problem with my order and to contact them immediately. I called only to find out that the whole order had been cancelled by the Filipino agent, thus the service call for today was cancelled to. Luckily I got a hold of someone stateside in technical support. He claimed that TiVo wasn't even compatible with TWC. After directing him to their own website, he recanted and got his supervisor. Long story short, after another hour and twelve minutes on the phone, I got signed up for the package I wanted and they are supposed to send a technician out tomorrow morning to hook all this up. Needless to say discouraging may not be a strong enough description at the moment and TWC is definitely not earning any confidence points thus far. I'll post any successes or failures I encounter.

Disclaimer: I would like to say I hold no animosity toward the fine people of the Philippines. The problem I have is the outsourcing to companies that place no emphasis on learning the language of their client base. Thank You


----------



## rcoates777

DLFL, Cray -

Cray, tough start. I had similar issues with orders being canceled. I can't wait until I get a bill - that should be another battle.

My experience with the Filipinos was that their English was great and they were very polite. But my requests for CableCard and TA just didn't trickle down to the local techs - who were also very nice. Unfortunately they didn't have the benefit of proper training.

If any of us ran a business like that we'd be out of business in a month. I moved from MA where Comcast and Verizon actually competed so there was some incentive for them - not the virtual monopoly that TWC has in my neighborhood. (There is DirecTV but not compatible with my TiVo HD.)


----------



## cray1270

Everyone I have encountered has also been extremely polite. My problem has been similar to yours in that no one seems to have a clue about the services they are selling. Investing in proper training does not seem to be a priority for TWC. The person I spoke to in tech support said he had been there for a couple of years and hadn't even heard they offered service for TiVo. I will say he was the most helpful out of the five people I had spoken with yesterday. He even thanked me for the learning experience.


----------



## Teeps

Ask to speak to a manager that is located in the US.


----------



## cray1270

Ok here it goes. After waiting for my appointment yesterday between 7-9am, the technician showed up around 10:30. He was very apologetic and said they scheduled me with another technician and it was his day off. Feeling I may have been a little to harsh with my judgment with TWC, I decided just to let everything go up until now and start fresh. He came in and I showed him over to where my television was. He bemt down and looked with a puzzled look on his face, " Is this a TiVo, exactly what does it do? " he asked. *sigh*.
He was an older gentleman like myself so I thought ok, I can see where this might be unfamiliar to someone. I explained what it was and what I had read about the install process. He was very nice and very professional. As a matter of fact he pulled all new cable instead of using the directv coax that was already under the house and even set a new outside box. After the cable instal he cam in to work on the TiVo. When installing the card we found it needed a firmware update. He left to do another job and two and a half hours later when the update was finally done he came back to finish. He got everything paired up and going, but couldn't stick around for the TiVo to do its downloads. I didn't blame him a bit since it said it would take about an hour. So here are the results, After everything was said and done, I'm missing about a dozen or so channels, they are there but they wont come in. I called last night and the walked me through a bunch of different fixes none of which worked. So, they are sending someone out this afternoon. After which I gather will be another two and a half hour update again.

I do have a question maybe someone cane help me with. They did not send a usb cable. He called someone at the office and they said they had never used them and didn't have any there. He even called his supervisor who had been helping with the install and he told him they weren't really necessary and it would work fine without it. Has anybody ever heard anything like this? Thanks


----------



## rcoates777

Cray -

So, you got a Tuning Adapter (TA) also, right? The USB cable is the medium through which the TA and the TiVo communicate. You won't be able to get any of your Switched Digital Video (SDV) channels without this.

There should be a green light on the front of your TA. It should be solid green. Without the USB cable I believe that it blinks on/off 6 times then pauses and starts blinking again. When all is well it should be solid green.


----------



## cray1270

No it's solid green and seems to be working except for a dozen or so channels that have a screen that reads "Channel not available. Contact your cable provider for more information."


----------



## tatergator1

You really need the USB cable to connect the TA to the Tivo. The channels you are missing are the SDV channels and the TA must be able to communicate with the Tivo in order to properly tune those channels.

This is just a standard USB cable, so if you have one laying around, use that, or just go buy one yourself; a short 3ft cable will be cheap and plenty long enough. When attached, there should be a screen that pops-up on the Tivo indicating the TA has been recognized.


----------



## BruceShultes

I am now using FIOS and don't need a Tuning Adapter, but if I remember correctly when I used to using TW, I was able to get the required USB cable at a local Radio Shack.

I assume you could also find one at Best Buy or Amazon.

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rcoates777

Let's see if your TiVo really thinks that there is a TA attached. The following assumes that your menus are the same as those on my older TiVo HD.

From TiVo Central (main TiVo screen):

select Messages & Settings
then Settings
then Remote, CableCard & Devices
then Tuning Adapter

If I have my USB cable removed I see a message "No Tuning Adapter". If the cable is attached I get another TA specific screen with 3 more options.

What happens when you try this?


----------



## dlfl

The USB cable used to come in a kit that included the TA and a short coax cable (which was usually junk and needed to be replaced). If you have a TA and a Tivo you need the USB connecting them. Is this a cisco (scientific atlanta) TA?

Can you get into TA diagnostics? If so in the PowerKEY section ... third page, what is the SubExpires date? Of course if the TA isn't authorized it should blink the 8-blink-pause sequence. Also if the TA is operating correctly and the USB is not connected it should blink the 6-blink-pause sequence. Looks like something isn't right. I'm not at all sure that a steady green light means all is well with a TA, although when all is well, the light will be steady.

Can you determine if the missing channels happen to be the ones that are SDV (switched digital video, which is what the TA is needed for)? The cable co should be able to tell you (but good luck on that, only a Tivo owner would ever ask about that). More likely another TWC customer from your region, Eastern NC you said?, can tell you here.


----------



## cray1270

No I can't get into TA diagnostics. I'm assuming that is one of the functions of the usb cable. I will ask about the channels missing being SDV. I know a few of them are Syfy, H2, BBC America, NFL (Last one being most important.)


----------



## cray1270

SUCCESS!!! The USB cable is an intrical part of the setup. I told the technician what I was told yesterday and he honestly couldn't believe it. It turns out that the technician that did the installation yesterday was a contractor for TWC. Although he did a great job on the install, I was told that the contractors are not supposed to do installations for TiVos, that they are all supposed to be handled in house. As soon as he connected the USB cable all the channels started working as well as some recordings that had disappeared showed back up. I am thrilled to death right now and hope that these are the only problems that I run into. I want to thank everybody so much for the input and the help.


----------



## AudioNutz

Guys,
I have my own TWC story to tell. I've been a TiVo user since my S1 many years ago, and for a very long time I was a customer of Comcast with my S2 TiVos. While with Comcast, I enjoyed TTG and MRV of EVERY channel, including The premium channels, like HBO.

Fast forward to 2012, and I bought a house 10 miles away, across one of those "invisible lines". The provider here is TWC, and I had heard nothing but good stuff. When I bought the house, I decided to also purchase a new S4 TiVo, since I needed more room. After going around with customer service for 30 days, I had to return the S4, because the TWC CableCards had every channel, including the broadcast ones set to 0x02. No MRV, no TTG. A conversation with TiVo support actually guided me towards keeping my 2 S2 boxes, and adding a third. Their comments led me to believe that the S2 devices cannot honor the cci.

For the last 18 months I've been using those 3 S2 boxes, each with a cable set-top box. I noticed that even though TiVo told me it's not possible, all of HBO, and half of Showtime, and half of CNBC are copy protected, but I dismissed it.

Fast forward to now, and I notice that TiVo released products that can now "catch" a stream from an S4, or a new Roamio. Streaming doesn't really work for me, since I travel to places that do not have TV's, phones, or internet, and it's typically just me & my iPad, so I need TTG to work in order to move the shows to my iPad before traveling.
So... I asked in another thread, if someone knew what the API was to request a stream. I know I can catch a stream with VLC, so I thought if I could just tell an S4 to stream, I could tell my computer to catch, then put it on my iPad, etc... (TTG). The answers varied, but they got me to my next idea:

The M-Card that I put in the S4 TiVo had EVERY channel set to 0x02.
TiVo support told me the S2 TiVos will not honor cci, but mine seem to.
My set-top boxes all have M-Cards in them, and my S2 TiVos sometimes see a copy protect flag sometimes do not.

What if all of the rented CableCards are purposely set to 0x02 for everything, but the CableCards inside my set-top boxes are not. I wonder if I ordered a Roamio, called support, and asked them to pair it with one of the M-cards that I already have, *could it work?*


----------



## unitron

AudioNutz said:


> Guys,
> I have my own TWC story to tell. I've been a TiVo user since my S1 many years ago, and for a very long time I was a customer of Comcast with my S2 TiVos. While with Comcast, I enjoyed TTG and MRV of EVERY channel, including The premium channels, like HBO.
> 
> Fast forward to 2012, and I bought a house 10 miles away, across one of those "invisible lines". The provider here is TWC, and I had heard nothing but good stuff. When I bought the house, I decided to also purchase a new S4 TiVo, since I needed more room. After going around with customer service for 30 days, I had to return the S4, because the TWC CableCards had every channel, including the broadcast ones set to 0x02. No MRV, no TTG. A conversation with TiVo support actually guided me towards keeping my 2 S2 boxes, and adding a third. Their comments led me to believe that the S2 devices cannot honor the cci.
> 
> For the last 18 months I've been using those 3 S2 boxes, each with a cable set-top box. I noticed that even though TiVo told me it's not possible, all of HBO, and half of Showtime, and half of CNBC are copy protected, but I dismissed it.
> 
> Fast forward to now, and I notice that TiVo released products that can now "catch" a stream from an S4, or a new Roamio. Streaming doesn't really work for me, since I travel to places that do not have TV's, phones, or internet, and it's typically just me & my iPad, so I need TTG to work in order to move the shows to my iPad before traveling.
> So... I asked in another thread, if someone knew what the API was to request a stream. I know I can catch a stream with VLC, so I thought if I could just tell an S4 to stream, I could tell my computer to catch, then put it on my iPad, etc... (TTG). The answers varied, but they got me to my next idea:
> 
> The M-Card that I put in the S4 TiVo had EVERY channel set to 0x02.
> TiVo support told me the S2 TiVos will not honor cci, but mine seem to.
> My set-top boxes all have M-Cards in them, and my S2 TiVos sometimes see a copy protect flag sometimes do not.
> 
> What if all of the rented CableCards are purposely set to 0x02 for everything, but the CableCards inside my set-top boxes are not. I wonder if I ordered a Roamio, called support, and asked them to pair it with one of the M-cards that I already have, *could it work?*


There is no CCI bit on analog cable channels to set to any value. There's no place in the analog NTSC specs to put it, or provisions in the NTSC specs to respond to its presence.

However, if you're using some sort of cable box to get channels fed into those S2s, the cable box is probably tuning to the digital version of the channels and, perhaps depending on how the CCI bit is set, adding Macrovision to the analog output to the S2s, unless there's some other way to monkey with analog of which I'm not yet aware.


----------



## AudioNutz

Ah,
Didn't think of it in a macrovision way. I wonder if these CableCards only add the macrovision protection, because the cci byte isn't hard-coded like the "Rented" card was. I seem to recall seeing something on the CC config screen last year when I had the S4 that led me to believe that the "Rented" card was adjusted in a different way then normal.


----------



## JSY

I hope this doesn't sound dumb, but will I still be able to watch my recorded programs on my TiVo HD without a cable card or subscription? I am guessing yes?

I am about to replace the TiVo HD with a Roamio Pro and then retire the TiVo HD for now, so no cable card and no TiVo subscription. There are some recorded shows on there that I'd still like to watch. I assume I can still access them once I've disconnected service to it?

If not, I'll be sure to watch what I can prior to initiating a transfer of my sub to the Roamio.


----------



## rcoates777

You should have no problem in watching shows that you've already recorded.


----------



## unitron

JSY said:


> I hope this doesn't sound dumb, but will I still be able to watch my recorded programs on my TiVo HD without a cable card or subscription? I am guessing yes?
> 
> I am about to replace the TiVo HD with a Roamio Pro and then retire the TiVo HD for now, so no cable card and no TiVo subscription. There are some recorded shows on there that I'd still like to watch. I assume I can still access them once I've disconnected service to it?
> 
> If not, I'll be sure to watch what I can prior to initiating a transfer of my sub to the Roamio.


If you are about to buy a new TiVo, use that as leverage to get lifetime on the HD for $99.

Then you can keep using it or sell it after you copy or watch the shows on it and get your $99 back and a bit more.


----------



## JSY

Thank you to you both.. I will ask them about a lifetime deal. I don't mind paying $99 lifetime on it if they offer it to me! But at least I know I can finish the programming on it if they don't.


----------



## unitron

JSY said:


> Thank you to you both.. I will ask them about a lifetime deal. I don't mind paying $99 lifetime on it if they offer it to me! But at least I know I can finish the programming on it if they don't.


You may have to play Customer Service Rep roulette, calling back until you get one that will give you the deal, but $99 instead of $499 should be incentive enough to keep dialing.


----------



## dlfl

unitron said:


> You may have to play Customer Service Rep roulette, calling back until you get one that will give you the deal, but $99 instead of $499 should be incentive enough to keep dialing.


I agree. When I got my $99 lifetime in June 2012 I had already had 3 years of annual service and threatened to cancel Tivo service and go with a cable co dvr.


----------



## JSY

Looks like I'll have to keep trying.. They offered lifetime on it for $399 which she said was $100 off the regular.. Oh, well - I'll keep trying! You'd think at 12 years they would give me a better offer!


----------



## unitron

JSY said:


> Looks like I'll have to keep trying.. They offered lifetime on it for $399 which she said was $100 off the regular.. Oh, well - I'll keep trying! You'd think at 12 years they would give me a better offer!


Did you make sure they knew you were about to buy a Roamio, provided you could change your monthly S3 payments to a one time deal?

And that if not then no Roamio purchase?


----------



## JSY

unitron said:


> Did you make sure they knew you were about to buy a Roamio, provided you could change your monthly S3 payments to a one time deal?
> 
> And that if not then no Roamio purchase?


No, I had already purchased the Roamio last week and just got it in the mail and was going to put the TiVO HD XL out of service so I was looking to see if they would give me cheap lifetime for a TiVo that was going to be deactivated otherwise. One rep checked promotions as a result of the Roamio purchase and the best was a MSD for that one for $3.95. The Advanced Customer Service was the one that said $399/lifetime.

So, I deactivated it.


----------



## unitron

JSY said:


> No, I had already purchased the Roamio last week and just got it in the mail and was going to put the TiVO HD XL out of service so I was looking to see if they would give me cheap lifetime for a TiVo that was going to be deactivated otherwise. One rep checked promotions as a result of the Roamio purchase and the best was a MSD for that one for $3.95. The Advanced Customer Service was the one that said $399/lifetime.
> 
> So, I deactivated it.


If they did that to me after giving the deal to so many others who bought Premieres and lifetimed their S3s, I'd be steamed enough to send that Roamio back to them and tell them where to install it.

Sideways.


----------



## dougdingle

I'm a TW customer in Los Angeles with two S3 OLED lifetime boxes with two cablecards in each, and just bought a used TiVoHD lifetime for which I need to get a cablecard. 

A few questions:

When talking to TW, how do I make sure I get the M card and not a single?

Is there a distinction that can be seen while looking at the card?

Has anyone gotten them to send out a card without rolling a truck?

What do they charge per month for the M card? I'm paying an OUTRAGEOUS $14/mo for the four cards I have now.

Thanks.


----------



## 59er

Does anyone even give out S cards any longer? I'd doubt it.


----------



## rcoates777

dougdingle said:


> I'm a TW customer in Los Angeles with two S3 OLED lifetime boxes with two cablecards in each, and just bought a used TiVoHD lifetime for which I need to get a cablecard.
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> When talking to TW, how do I make sure I get the M card and not a single?
> 
> Is there a distinction that can be seen while looking at the card?
> 
> Has anyone gotten them to send out a card without rolling a truck?
> 
> What do they charge per month for the M card? I'm paying an OUTRAGEOUS $14/mo for the four cards I have now.
> 
> Thanks.



You can ask TW to bring an M-Card but your requests often don't filter down to the tech.
There is usually something on the card - like "Multi-Stream"
I picked up a card without a truck roll
My M-Card costs $2.50/mo. in NC

If your TWC provides some channels via SDV (Switch Digital Video) you will also need a Tuning Adapter. No charge for that. My experience with the TA has been very negative.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=491978&highlight=ta+reboots


----------



## dougdingle

rcoates777 said:


> You can ask TW to bring an M-Card but your requests often don't filter down to the tech.
> There is usually something on the card - like "Multi-Stream"
> I picked up a card without a truck roll
> My M-Card costs $2.50/mo. in NC
> 
> If your TWC provides some channels via SDV (Switch Digital Video) you will also need a Tuning Adapter. No charge for that. My experience with the TA has been very negative.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=491978&highlight=ta+reboots


Thanks. I already have two tuning adapters, I'm going to get a third one for the new box. Mine reboot occasionally, but nothing like your issues.

I did have one that refused to sync up with mom - the firmware version was too old, and they were able to upgrade its firmware remotely as I watched, which was kind of impressive.

One thing that did just occur to me - the wall wart power supplies that come with the Motorola ones are absolute garbage. Unstable, overheat, I've had three fail over time. If you're not averse to spending $10 or so, you should be able to buy a better one online, may solve your rebooting issues.


----------



## Fred C Dobbs

I picked up CCs in person in So Cal, and asked for M Cards.

Guess how what I ended up with? 


FCD


----------



## dlfl

This may be of general interest. I had occasion to talk to the TWC national cable card support desk today. I learned they are preparing to push out a new TA software version, F.1901, apparently in response to timing problems encountered by 6-tuner Roamios. Of course it has to be pushed out by each TWC region and they are testing the roll out in one region first. We can at least hope the update will fix the SDV tuning problem that Series 3 boxes have always had.
(And I can hope that my laggard TWC region, SW OH, will actually bother to push the update.)

Also there have been two national help numbers floating around:
866-606-5889 (and) 866-532-2598
The first number went to North Carolina but that operation has been shut down and the cable card desk is now located in Buffalo, NY. The second number is the current one both for general CC and TA help and for self-install. Just for grins I tried the first number and it now just forwards to the same place as the second number.

Bottom line: the one and only TWC national CC help number is:
866-532-2598


----------



## tatergator1

Good to know. I was pleasantly surprised to notice that TWC Columbus upgraded CC firmware to 1.5.3_F.p.1101 within the last 6 weeks. I remember checking my version when contemplating my Roamio upgrade around Thanksgiving and noting it was 1.5.3_F.p.0601 at the time. When I called the national CC number to pair my new card 2 weeks ago, I was pleasantly surprised to see the new firmware version while I was navigating the various CC screens during pairing.


----------



## marklyn

dlfl said:


> This may be of general interest. I had occasion to talk to the TWC national cable card support desk today. I learned they are preparing to push out a new TA software version, F.1901, apparently in response to timing problems encountered by 6-tuner Roamios. Of course it has to be pushed out by each TWC region and they are testing the roll out in one region first. We can at least hope the update will fix the SDV tuning problem that Series 3 boxes have always had.
> (And I can hope that my laggard TWC region, SW OH, will actually bother to push the update.)
> 
> Also there have been two national help numbers floating around:
> 866-606-5889 (and) 866-532-2598
> The first number went to North Carolina but that operation has been shut down and the cable card desk is now located in Buffalo, NY. The second number is the current one both for general CC and TA help and for self-install. Just for grins I tried the first number and it now just forwards to the same place as the second number.
> 
> Bottom line: the one and only TWC national CC help number is:
> 866-532-2598


Where can you find the version of the tuning adapter?


----------



## videobruce

Is the humongous Cisco STA1520 the only TA available from TW?


----------



## dlfl

marklyn said:


> Where can you find the version of the tuning adapter?


TA Diagnostics ... Versions and MACs .. FLASH: <version>


videobruce said:


> Is the humongous Cisco STA1520 the only TA available from TW?


A few systems in western states (e.g. TX,AZ,CA) use Motorola TA's. My guess is these are systems TWC absorbed after they had already gone SDV with Motorola equipment.


----------



## mrizzo80

dlfl said:


> This may be of general interest. I had occasion to talk to the TWC national cable card support desk today. I learned they are preparing to push out a new TA software version, F.1901, apparently in response to timing problems encountered by 6-tuner Roamios. Of course it has to be pushed out by each TWC region and they are testing the roll out in one region first. We can at least hope the update will fix the SDV tuning problem that Series 3 boxes have always had.
> (And I can hope that my laggard TWC region, SW OH, will actually bother to push the update.)
> 
> Also there have been two national help numbers floating around:
> 866-606-5889 (and) 866-532-2598
> The first number went to North Carolina but that operation has been shut down and the cable card desk is now located in Buffalo, NY. The second number is the current one both for general CC and TA help and for self-install. Just for grins I tried the first number and it now just forwards to the same place as the second number.
> 
> Bottom line: the one and only TWC national CC help number is:
> 866-532-2598


Thanks for the heads-up. TWC SW OH should be pushing this out at some point (I'm in this region too). Per this thread by Margret http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9857937#post9857937

...I called up the Nat'l Cable Card Hotline and requested they apply the firmware that Cisco was getting ready to roll out (which appears to be the .1901 FW). They opened a ticket against this issue for me; so SW OH *should* be high on the deployment list.


----------



## dlfl

mrizzo80 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. TWC SW OH should be pushing this out at some point (I'm in this region too). Per this thread by Margret http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9857937#post9857937
> 
> ...I called up the Nat'l Cable Card Hotline and requested they apply the firmware that Cisco was getting ready to roll out (which appears to be the .1901 FW). They opened a ticket against this issue for me; so SW OH *should* be high on the deployment list.


So you use a TA in the TWC SW Ohio region? Have you been having the problem of them not updating the Sub Expires date, which has resulted in me having to call them twice now (Early December and today)? If the sub expires you lose all SDV channels and the TA blinks the 8-blinks-pause sequence. See this thread for more details:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=447167

I dream of the day when I can smash my TA with a hammer, either because I've cut the cord, or found some other way to get cable TV than via TWC. (Since TWC owns the TA I may have to smash it only symbolically.)


----------



## mrizzo80

dlfl said:


> So you use a TA in the TWC SW Ohio region? Have you been having the problem of them not updating the Sub Expires date, which has resulted in me having to call them twice now (Early December and today)? If the sub expires you lose all SDV channels and the TA blinks the 8-blinks-pause sequence. See this thread for more details:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=447167
> 
> I dream of the day when I can smash my TA with a hammer, either because I've cut the cord, or found some other way to get cable TV than via TWC. (Since TWC owns the TA I may have to smash it only symbolically.)


Yes, I use a TA in SW OH. I haven't had any issues with Sub Expires expirations in several years. I just checked my date and it's a couple weeks out.


----------



## dlfl

This morning my TWC, Southwest Ohio, for some reason decided to upgrade software on all CableCARD's. Starting in the wee hours of the am, and for about 12 hours thereafter, my Tivo HD was in an endless loop downloading "508 blocks" of data then (apparently) failing to install it. No channels could be watched -- not even OTA via antenna. The local TWC support number had an automated message that they had a technical problem that causes your set top box to keep rebooting. (Not correct for Tivo's of course but ... what's new?)

So I called the TWC National CableCARD help desk (866-532-2598) to see if I could find out what was going on. The agent was very professional but in the end was no help at all. He sent some signals, including one that rebooted my TA, and waited with me while the 508-block download cycle repeated twice. At that point he concluded my CableCARD must be defective or hosed and I would probably have to get a new one. That would mean waiting 2 or 3 days for a local tech to deliver it, or driving more than an hour round-trip to get one at a TWC store. I decided to hold off on the new CC idea and it's good that I did. The problem was fixed later in the day and I'm good on all channels again.

He had no information as to why my local "district" (as he called it) was pushing a CC update and showed no inclination to contact them to find out. This lack of coordination between national and local support is probably the thing that bothers me most about this incident. He has the power to send signals to my Tivo and view and annotate my customer account -- but he can't tell me the first thing about what this was all about -- and consequently gives me bad info that could have caused me a lot of needless inconvenience if I had believed it.

I'm still wondering why the update was pushed (if it ever actually succeeded). My current (new?) CC software version is: PKEY 1.5.3_F.p.1101


----------



## dlfl

tatergator1 said:


> Good to know. I was pleasantly surprised to notice that TWC Columbus upgraded CC firmware to 1.5.3_F.p.1101 within the last 6 weeks. I remember checking my version when contemplating my Roamio upgrade around Thanksgiving and noting it was 1.5.3_F.p.0601 at the time. When I called the national CC number to pair my new card 2 weeks ago, I was pleasantly surprised to see the new firmware version while I was navigating the various CC screens during pairing.


OK, so apparently my CC actually did get updated and apparently that was a good thing (if I had a 6-tuner Roamio?). I bet Columbus didn't disable all Tivos, STB's and DVR's for 12 hours doing it -- only MY TWC is that inept.


----------



## tatergator1

Like I mentioned in that post, the upgrade was a total surprise to me at the time, so it obviously went smoothly while I was either asleep or at work.

At least your back up and running now. Lets hope the upcoming TA firmware upgrade goes well whenever it happens.


----------



## dlfl

tatergator1 said:


> Like I mentioned in that post, the upgrade was a total surprise to me at the time, so it obviously went smoothly while I was either asleep or at work.
> 
> At least your back up and running now. Lets hope the upcoming TA firmware upgrade goes well whenever it happens.


Yeah.... last time TWC SW Ohio updated TA's they bricked them for a whole day!


----------



## TVjunky

TWC Orange county Calif. box rates per month
Whole House 2 HD-DVRs Package $64.98 !!!!!!! Wholly Crap!
HD-DVR Box and Service $22.99


I was online yesterday looking at the options with TWC and using the new Roamio box. I can get 200+ channels for $49.99 + $2.50 for the cable card and tuning adapter for 12 months then $67.49 after but the rep said since it's not a minimum contract you can get a promo rate again after 12 months. She did however say ay first I had to get at least one TWC box to get the "preferred" package. I told her only if i want on-demand services she then recanted and said the cable card would suffice. When you hover over the cable card w/tuning adapter option a pop up box appears that states

"An external box that connects to a cable card equipped retail device, such as a Tivo HD-DVR"

I was surprised they actually name Tivo brand


----------



## dlfl

TVjunky said:


> TWC Orange county Calif. box rates per month
> Whole House 2 HD-DVRs Package $64.98 !!!!!!! Wholly Crap!
> HD-DVR Box and Service $22.99
> 
> I was online yesterday looking at the options with TWC and using the new Roamio box. I can get 200+ channels for $49.99 + $2.50 for the cable card and tuning adapter for 12 months then $67.49 after but the rep said since it's not a minimum contract you can get a promo rate again after 12 months. She did however say ay first I had to get at least one TWC box to get the "preferred" package. I told her only if i want on-demand services she then recanted and said the cable card would suffice. When you hover over the cable card w/tuning adapter option a pop up box appears that states
> 
> "An external box that connects to a cable card equipped retail device, such as a Tivo HD-DVR"
> 
> I was surprised they actually name Tivo brand


Yeah they'll mention Tivo and TA's in their web pages but don't assume that means they actually know anything about them. I stay on "promotion" deals all the time. They will creep the rate up on you unless you call in every year or so and complain. Then they will discover a "new" set of promotional deals that "just became available". I just did this and got a $10 rate reduction plus a half dozen additional channels. I think they studied car salesmen to get their sales techniques.


----------



## smoberly

TVjunky said:


> I told her only if i want on-demand services she then recanted and said the cable card would suffice.


i thought on demand did not work with cable cards and TiVo....


----------



## TVjunky

smoberly said:


> i thought on demand did not work with cable cards and TiVo....


It doesn't on TWC she was trying to force me to get a TWC cable box saying it was required for that package. I told her i only need the TWC cable box if i want on-demand but it's not required that i have one

However you can get the TWC APP on a roku or xbox or ios device and some others and get the live and on-demand content now


----------



## snowbunny

I'm going to ditch these. They have never, ever worked for more than a few days without having to call, wait for at least an hour, and go through multiple reset techniques. TimeWarner is not meeting the FCC "support" guidelines for third-party devices, it's that simple.

Now that Comcast plans to buy TimeWarner, perhaps I should be reading up on Comcast customers' experiences.

For this reason alone I *loathe* TimeWarner.


----------



## rcoates777

I've been a customer of 3 cable companies. Here are my rankings/grades:

A - Verizon (FiOS)
B - Comcast
F - TWC

Unfortunately I currently have TWC. My guess that we will see no real changes for a long time despite the Comcast buyout.

The horrible Tuning Adapter required by TWC is my biggest gripe.

Bob


----------



## AudioNutz

I was a Comcast customer until about 18 months ago, before I moved into Time Warner's territory. I have been locked in a death match over the cci bit ever since.

I was *THRILLED* when I read the announcement this morning that Comcast has just entered into an agreement to acquire Time Warner Cable! Let freedom ring!


----------



## SCSIRAID

AudioNutz said:


> I was a Comcast customer until about 18 months ago, before I moved into Time Warner's territory. I have been locked in a death match over the cci bit ever since.
> 
> I was *THRILLED* when I read the announcement this morning that Comcast has just entered into an agreement to acquire Time Warner Cable! Let freedom ring!


I moved from TWC Carolinas territory into Comcast Florida territory. I am so glad to be rid of the tuning adapter. Havent missed a recording since.... Its also very nice to have all the programming flagged 'copy freely' instead of 'one generation only'. Overall very happy with Comcast.


----------



## wtherrell

rcoates777 said:


> I've been a customer of 3 cable companies. Here are my rankings/grades:
> 
> A - Verizon (FiOS)
> B - Comcast
> F - TWC
> 
> Unfortunately I currently have TWC. My guess that we will see no real changes for a long time despite the Comcast buyout.
> 
> The horrible Tuning Adapter required by TWC is my biggest gripe.
> 
> Bob


I can live with the stupid TA thing. My biggest gripe with TWC is that I cannot transfer programs from one Tivo to another one on my same network within my own home. They set the no-copy byte on practically everything. Only the local channels are transferable. ComCast does this only for premium channels, I understand.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudioNutz

wtherrell said:


> ComCast does this only for premium channels, I understand.


When I was with Comcast, none of the channels, not even the premiums had any protection.


----------



## Teeps

As I understand. Us time warner customers, will likely see no change in hardware/infrastructure or delivery, if comcast buys out twc. The check will just be made out to comcast instead of time warner.

The sale is far from a done deal...


----------



## SCSIRAID

Teeps said:


> As I understand. Us time warner customers, will likely see no change in hardware/infrastructure or delivery, if comcast buys out twc. The check will just be made out to comcast instead of time warner.
> 
> The sale is far from a done deal...


From a 'hardware/infrastructure' perspective... I would say you are exactly correct. TWC customers may be able to get relieve from CCI flags... but that remains to be seen.


----------



## wtherrell

SCSIRAID said:


> From a 'hardware/infrastructure' perspective... I would say you are exactly correct. TWC customers may be able to get relieve from CCI flags... but that remains to be seen.


You're more likely to see my remains before that happens.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeps

SCSIRAID said:


> TWC customers may be able to get relieve from CCI flags... but that remains to be seen.


That would be welcome; but, likely will not happen.
I believe the name will be the only change. The people, contractors, etc will carry on with little or no change in operations or policies.
If it even happens...


----------



## unitron

SCSIRAID said:


> From a 'hardware/infrastructure' perspective... I would say you are exactly correct. TWC customers may be able to get relieve from CCI flags... but that remains to be seen.


Likely you'll have to make an issue of the issue at your local office--tell them that other Comcast customers aren't being restricted that way.

Not to mention contacting Comcast corporate offices and bugging them about unequal treatment.

Although that could result in former TWC customers having to take cold comfort in knowing that now *all* Comcast customers are subject to the anti-copy bit if they decide to solve the problem that way instead.


----------



## SCSIRAID

unitron said:


> Likely you'll have to make an issue of the issue at your local office--tell them that other Comcast customers aren't being restricted that way.
> 
> Not to mention contacting Comcast corporate offices and bugging them about unequal treatment.
> 
> Although that could result in former TWC customers having to take cold comfort in knowing that now *all* Comcast customers are subject to the anti-copy bit if they decide to solve the problem that way instead.


That would suck.... lol


----------



## Teeps

unitron said:


> Although that could result in former TWC customers having to take cold comfort in knowing that now *all* Comcast customers are subject to the anti-copy bit if they decide to solve the problem that way instead.


That is the most likely outcome.
And for the cable cutters, still using cable for internet access. 
I see higher cost to keep the current band width, or charge by data used, like phone co's are doing now.


----------



## wtherrell

Teeps said:


> That is the most likely outcome.
> And for the cable cutters, still using cable for internet access.
> I see higher cost to keep the current band width, or charge by data used, like phone co's are doing now.


You are correct, Teeps. Cableco going to get your $$ one way or another.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DougJohnson

OK. I've got to tell this story. This week I bought a new Roamio Plus to replace my 7 year old OLED S3. I was dreading the cable card hassle. 

My Roamio showed up and I called Time Warner's local number to get a new m-card. After a short time on hold, I got a guy who said "I can help you with that". And he did. Offered to FedEx the card or let me pick it up. In spite of previous awful experience with Time Warner offices, I said I'd pick it up.

Before, the Time Warner offices made the DMV look good. You stood in line in a dark cave until a single clerk, who moved slower than you thought possible, got around to being rude to you and, maybe, get you what you needed.

This time, I walked into a stylish lobby, was greeted at the door, asked what I wanted, led over to a friendly agent, who asked a couple of questions, got the m-card, got a receipt from me, and I was done. Five minutes total.

Pairing was similarly painless. One phone call to the local number, a brief time on hold while I was forwarded to the correct agent, I read the numbers off the cable card screen, and I started getting channels. Another five minutes.

I know, y'all think I'm drunk or crazy, but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

-- Doug


----------



## dlfl

What TWC system are you in? (i.e., where are you located?). I'm betting it isn't my TWC region, SW Ohio. Also, have you verified that your CableCARD (and Tuning Adapter, if you use one) support(s) 6 tuners?


----------



## AudioNutz

I noticed a great deal of spit & polish at my local TWC place as well over the past 3 months. Companies will typically brush their teeth and comb their hair when they know they're ripe for acquisition.


----------



## Teeps

DougJohnson said:


> OK. I've got to tell this story. This week I bought a new Roamio Plus to replace my 7 year old OLED S3. I was dreading the cable card hassle.
> 
> My Roamio showed up and I called Time Warner's local number to get a new m-card. After a short time on hold, I got a guy who said "I can help you with that". And he did. Offered to FedEx the card or let me pick it up. In spite of previous awful experience with Time Warner offices, I said I'd pick it up.
> 
> Before, the Time Warner offices made the DMV look good. You stood in line in a dark cave until a single clerk, who moved slower than you thought possible, got around to being rude to you and, maybe, get you what you needed.
> 
> This time, I walked into a stylish lobby, was greeted at the door, asked what I wanted, led over to a friendly agent, who asked a couple of questions, got the m-card, got a receipt from me, and I was done. Five minutes total.
> 
> Pairing was similarly painless. One phone call to the local number, a brief time on hold while I was forwarded to the correct agent, I read the numbers off the cable card screen, and I started getting channels. Another five minutes.
> 
> I know, y'all think I'm drunk or crazy, but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> -- Doug


Even a blind pig finds an acorn...
The TW office in Torrance moved to a new and similar to your description office a while back.
I've had mostly good experiences, my XL4 activation went similar to your experience.

But wait; the price of cable service is going up next month, so warns the notice in this month's bill....


----------



## DougJohnson

dlfl said:


> What TWC system are you in? (i.e., where are you located?). I'm betting it isn't my TWC region, SW Ohio. Also, have you verified that your CableCARD (and Tuning Adapter, if you use one) support(s) 6 tuners?


Dallas, Texas. I didn't think to check all 6 tuners (who needs 6 tuners anyway?) until you mentioned it, but they all work fine, including the tuning adapter.

-- Doug


----------



## bengalfreak

wtherrell said:


> I can live with the stupid TA thing. My biggest gripe with TWC is that I cannot transfer programs from one Tivo to another one on my same network within my own home. They set the no-copy byte on practically everything. Only the local channels are transferable. ComCast does this only for premium channels, I understand.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Its my understanding that when using Tivo Roamio and Premiere DVR's that the TWC no copy flag is not an issue since these 
Tivos stream instead of transfer. Can someone confirm this for me?


----------



## AudioNutz

This is true, unless you want to take the content with you, like on an airplane without WiFi


----------



## dlfl

TWC Southwest Ohio is currently pushing a Tuning Adapter software update to F.1901, as had been predicted by the national CableCARD help desk. My TA is blinking rapidly and continuously and SDV channels are not tunable. Calling the local TWC support number yields a pre-recorded message that there is a service problem resulting in some channels being black and they're working to fix it. However, TA diagnostics are available and they display the new software version.

Well, the TA light just went steady and all channels are now tunable. Amazing. The last time they pushed an update (to F.1501) it disabled all TA's on the system for an entire day.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> TWC Southwest Ohio is currently pushing a Tuning Adapter software update to F.1901, as had been predicted by the national CableCARD help desk. My TA is blinking rapidly and continuously and SDV channels are not tunable. Calling the local TWC support number yields a pre-recorded message that there is a service problem resulting in some channels being black and they're working to fix it. However, TA diagnostics are available and they display the new software version.
> 
> Well, the TA light just went steady and all channels are now tunable. Amazing. The last time they pushed an update (to F.1501) it disabled all TA's on the system for an entire day.


Fingers crossed that it fixes the tuning failure / missed recording problem.


----------



## wtherrell

bengalfreak said:


> Its my understanding that when using Tivo Roamio and Premiere DVR's that the TWC no copy flag is not an issue since these
> Tivos stream instead of transfer. Can someone confirm this for me?


Roamio< > Premiere streaming works seamlessly regardless of no copy flag. Transfers don't. S2 transfer to any others works. S3's are the ones that can't transfer or stream. My THD is now like an orphan

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## tatergator1

dlfl said:


> TWC Southwest Ohio is currently pushing a Tuning Adapter software update to F.1901, as had been predicted by the national CableCARD help desk. My TA is blinking rapidly and continuously and SDV channels are not tunable. Calling the local TWC support number yields a pre-recorded message that there is a service problem resulting in some channels being black and they're working to fix it. However, TA diagnostics are available and they display the new software version.
> 
> Well, the TA light just went steady and all channels are now tunable. Amazing. The last time they pushed an update (to F.1501) it disabled all TA's on the system for an entire day.


Also pushed to Central Ohio last night. I woke up to the "A Tuning Adapter has been detected" screen on my Tivo. Thought maybe there was a power outage with the weather last night, but it occurred to me it might have been the long rumored .1901 update. I then checked my TA and, sure enough, it is was running .1901. Now to watch this over the next week or so and see if some of the quirks of the old firmware go away.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> Fingers crossed that it fixes the tuning failure / missed recording problem.


That would really be nice. I've talked to the national CableCARD desk twice about this F.1901 update and it's disappointing how little they know about what it fixes, just vague ideas it might have something to do with Roamio-related problems.


----------



## Teeps

Where does one fine the firmware version display?


----------



## tatergator1

From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Account & System Info > Tuning Adapter

This will place you into the Tuning Adapter menus. Arrow down to something like "Versions..." and hit select. The firmware version is something in the form "STA1.0.0_1520...."


----------



## dlfl

Teeps said:


> Where does one fine the firmware version display?


Tuning Adapter Diagnostics ... Versions and MACs .... FLASH:

The F.1901 is just the last part of the version text.

This is for Cisco TA's. TWC uses Motorola TA's in some regions and I'm sure the version info is different for those.


----------



## Teeps

dlfl said:


> Tuning Adapter Diagnostics ... Versions and MACs .... FLASH:
> 
> The F.1901 is just the last part of the version text.
> 
> This is for Cisco TA's. TWC uses Motorola TA's in some regions and I'm sure the version info is different for those.


Thanks guys, found it.
The TA on my xl4 has F.1901, not sure when it updated.
But, I seem to remember the screen saying a tuning adapter is connected, a while back.


----------



## marklyn

Teeps said:


> Thanks guys, found it.
> The TA on my xl4 has F.1901, not sure when it updated.
> But, I seem to remember the screen saying a tuning adapter is connected, a while back.


I think I saw that about 2-3 nights ago but didn't really look into it. I thought maybe the TA belched or something. I'm going to check when I get home.


----------



## wtherrell

:-D Great experience with TWC CSR. 
My tuning adapter got fouled up with a reversed power switch. (TA was off when its front panel light was on and TA on when front panel light off.) Cable card hotline guy said it happens sometimes & exchange it. So I go to the local office & CSR (Anna) brings out the new TA, pulls up my account, exclaims, & says have you been wondering why your cable bill is so high? I replied that yes I had but hadn't gotten around to seeing about it yet. Long story short : I walk out of the local office paying $100 less per month for the same service (phone, TV, & Internet) and will have all previous overcharges refunded on future bills. 
Plus, the TA works. :-D 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlfl

wtherrell said:


> :-D Great experience with TWC CSR.
> My tuning adapter got fouled up with a reversed power switch. (TA was off when its front panel light was on and TA on when front panel light off.) Cable card hotline guy said it happens sometimes & exchange it. So I go to the local office & CSR (Anna) brings out the new TA, pulls up my account, exclaims, & says have you been wondering why your cable bill is so high? I replied that yes I had but hadn't gotten around to seeing about it yet. Long story short : I walk out of the local office paying $100 less per month for the same service (phone, TV, & Internet) and will have all previous overcharges refunded on future bills.
> Plus, the TA works. :-D
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Somehow overcharging you $100 indefinitely until it was accidentally discovered doesn't qualify as a "great experience" to me. Although I'm so used to bad experiences with TWC that I am relatively uplifted when they occasionally do something nice.


----------



## wtherrell

dlfl said:


> Somehow overcharging you $100 indefinitely until it was accidentally discovered doesn't qualify as a "great experience" to me. Although I'm so used to bad experiences with TWC that I am relatively uplifted when they occasionally do something nice.


Exactly!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## HookdOnTivonics

I live in the Triad area in NC. We've been getting bombarded with channel lineup change notices. After going to the TWC site, it looks like this is part of a national change. Has anyone else been through the new lineup change? Did you have any problems with the guide getting updated correctly?


----------



## ShaneF

HookdOnTivonics said:


> I live in the Triad area in NC. We've been getting bombarded with channel lineup change notices. After going to the TWC site, it looks like this is part of a national change. Has anyone else been through the new lineup change? Did you have any problems with the guide getting updated correctly?


This happened in WNY several months ago. The only real hassle was that all season passes needed to be deleted and re-added.


----------



## HookdOnTivonics

ShaneF said:


> This happened in WNY several months ago. The only real hassle was that all season passes needed to be deleted and re-added.


Thanks. I was afraid of that. I was hoping that there was some magical channel remapping that would happen.


----------



## cwoody222

HookdOnTivonics said:


> Thanks. I was afraid of that. I was hoping that there was some magical channel remapping that would happen.


Normally a channel change would be re-mapped automatically to your season pass.

But in this case, the old channel and new channel are different. So your old SP's were on, for example, FX HD or FX (SD). But the new channel is just FX.


----------



## seggers

Well, it's been a while since I last posted here, some 2 years or so. TiVo HD3 still going strong. Cable cards and TA, not so much. We cut our cables TV connection a week ago now.

I know ComCast (might) is coming, but for now, our bill just went way down...

Seggers


----------



## wrankin

Yeah, having to rebook all the season passes was a pain. I had to first run through a guided setup to flush the old channel mapping out. I found that if I pulled up the old season pass and went to "see upcoming" it would list the shows on the other (correct) channel. I could then select that show from the list and it would give me an option to create a new season pass. After that I would back out to the top level list, move the new season pass next to the old on in the order and then delete the old one. Then lather, rinse, repeat. This seemed about the quickest way to make the changes.

-b


----------



## cwoody222

That's exactly how I did it too!


----------



## kmilledge

So we just went through the major TWC lineup change in Columbia, SC. I had to rerun guided setup and manually recreate my season passes, which was all loads of fun (sarcasm). At first, I appeared to be getting all of the channels in HD, but now a week later, I'm only getting SD. Is this potentially a tuning adapter issue, or is there something else that I'm missing? Thanks


----------



## wtherrell

Just got email that the new lineup happens tomorrow morning here in Charlotte Area. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## dougdingle

I am soooo tired of TW raising the fees on its cablecards constantly. I'm somewhere around $20-$25/month for the five I have now, which is ridiculous.

I'd like to get my own off ebay or somewhere, and just have TW activate them.

Is this possible to do (in Los Angeles)?


----------



## Teeps

dougdingle said:


> I am soooo tired of TW raising the fees on its cablecards constantly. I'm somewhere around $20-$25/month for the five I have now, which is ridiculous.
> 
> I'd like to get my own off ebay or somewhere, and just have TW activate them.
> 
> Is this possible to do (in Los Angeles)?


I've asked TW this several times; all of the agents say no.
They all told me that the cable card has to be "programmed" in the head office for the area. 
They make it sound like a non volatile eprom has to be flashed to the local specs; but I'm guessing on that.


----------



## unitron

Teeps said:


> I've asked TW this several times; all of the agents say no.
> They all told me that the cable card has to be "programmed" in the head office for the area.
> They make it sound like a non volatile eprom has to be flashed to the local specs; but I'm guessing on that.


As I understand it, the cable cards have to be the same brand as the equipment at the head end that they'll be interacting with, and the same cable company may have one brand in one market and the other brand in another market.


----------



## cwoody222

They recently sent me a new CC to fix a problem they couldn't figure out (solution turned out to be they were not aware of what channels I should be getting with a particular package).

When I got the replacement CC (because of course the solution was "faulty hardware" not "I don't know what you should receive, sir") it didn't work because it wasn't prepared correctly or some such as the local office.

They wanted to send me another one but I declined and then we figured out there was no problem anyway.

(the operator who finally figured it out did so by giving me a $5 package and saying "Do you get the channel now?"... no idea why the other 3 techs couldn't try that)

They charged me $9.99 to ship me the card (which I returned) and last night when I called to get them to refund me I picked up Showtime for only $3/mo for 12 months. When I called about their faulty replacement CC I ended up with $50/mo off my bill due to some package shenanigans.

So I guess they can keep screwing up and making me call if they keep saving me money / giving me deals.

But I digress...

In other news... is this just basically like a Roku with the TW app and some lower-tier apps like Crackle? No DVR and no broadcast channels (in most markets). What about OnDemand?

http://gizmodo.com/fantvs-slick-cable-box-replacement-is-coming-to-time-wa-1566138994

It doesn't use Coax or a CableCARD so I assume it's an OTT app.


----------



## jollygrunt777

I wonder what would be the point of getting fan TV to improve twc's cable TV ui since Comcast is eventually bringing their x1/x2 platform to Twc subscribers. 


Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rcoates777

Gang -

My TWC bill arrived today - always interesting to see what will be screwed up each month.

The $2.25 Broadcast TV fee showed up TWICE. Talking to the TWC CS dude he told me that it was because I had 2 cable jacks. I don't think he's correct. My guess is that one was for last month's bill (3/24-4/24) and the other for the pay-it-forward (next month's) bill (4/24-5/23). He checked with his supervisor and said he was correct. I can't believe if someone has 6 wall jacks that they are going to get a bill of $2.25*6 each month.

What has your experience been with this new charge?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## jollygrunt777

rcoates777 said:


> Gang -
> 
> My TWC bill arrived today - always interesting to see what will be screwed up each month.
> 
> The $2.25 Broadcast TV fee showed up TWICE. Talking to the TWC CS dude he told me that it was because I had 2 cable jacks. I don't think he's correct. My guess is that one was for last month's bill (3/24-4/24) and the other for the pay-it-forward (next month's) bill (4/24-5/23). He checked with his supervisor and said he was correct. I can't believe if someone has 6 wall jacks that they are going to get a bill of $2.25*6 each month.
> 
> What has your experience been with this new charge?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bob


I live in Texas and I don't see that surcharge in my new bill.

Franchise fee - 6.41
Twc regulatory recovery fee - 0.26
Twc puc recovery fee - 0.03
State universal service fund - 0.66
Federal universal service fund - 1.03
Peg capital fee - 1.35
Twc state cost recovery fee - 1.39

Plus taxes.

Maybe that's a fee specific to your state?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## truman861

rcoates777 said:


> Gang -
> 
> My TWC bill arrived today - always interesting to see what will be screwed up each month.
> 
> The $2.25 Broadcast TV fee showed up TWICE. Talking to the TWC CS dude he told me that it was because I had 2 cable jacks. I don't think he's correct. My guess is that one was for last month's bill (3/24-4/24) and the other for the pay-it-forward (next month's) bill (4/24-5/23). He checked with his supervisor and said he was correct. I can't believe if someone has 6 wall jacks that they are going to get a bill of $2.25*6 each month.
> 
> What has your experience been with this new charge?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bob


Yeah, I would fight that one, I have two cable outlets in the 3 bedrooms, the living room, one in the kitchen and one in the garage. If BHN Tampa tried that one, they would have a MAJOR issue. Thankfully I just switched to Verizon Fios last thursday though. Much happier.


----------



## artemis89

Just joined. I have TWC on the east coast. Preferred TV and Standard internet. That's it. I own my own modem too so they don't get rental fees out of me.

Anyway, I'm going to use the Series3 DVR (with lifetime service, got a heck of a deal on it) to replace my TWC DVR. I plan to go into my local store to return the DVR once my Tivo arrives and to get a CableCard and then take it home and install it myself. (We can still install it ourselves, right?)

I called TWC just to make sure that this was possible (doing an in-store swap) and boy, I started getting a lot of nonsense.

I know I won't be able to use OnDemand with Tivo but I already use my Roku to watch Time Warner TV channels and OnDemand in the bedroom. I want to continue to do this so I can get free OnDemand. She kept telling me that once I get a cablecard and get rid of my TWC DVR, I'll lose access to the app. What?

Any advice would be helpful. I'm totally new to Tivo.



truman861 said:


> Yeah, I would fight that one, I have two cable outlets in the 3 bedrooms, the living room, one in the kitchen and one in the garage. If BHN Tampa tried that one, they would have a MAJOR issue. Thankfully I just switched to Verizon Fios last thursday though. Much happier.


Yeah, definitely. I have 2 cable jacks and have had 2 ever since I got my cable in 2012. Even when I changed apartments, I still had 2 (one in the living room, one in the bedroom) and have used both. I've never gotten charged.


----------



## cwoody222

That's bull.

I use Time Warner's channel on my Roku alongside my TiVo just fine. No TWC DVR here, have never had one. I even have my own modem, like you.


----------



## artemis89

Yeah, I had a feeling they were just feeding me a line. Thanks for confirming though. I actually watch a fair amount of free OnDemand. As long as it's available on the Roku, I'm fine. 

The Tivo I'm getting has 2 CableCard slots, so I can use either 2 S-cards or 1 M-card.

Do you know if TWC CableCards are all M-cards these days? Or do I have to ask specifically and risk getting the lady at the store really confused? 

I would prefer just to use 1 M-card if possible. It's a dual tuner but from what I understand, I can use just 1 M-card and it will work fine.


----------



## Eccles

artemis89 said:


> Do you know if TWC CableCards are all M-cards these days? Or do I have to ask specifically and risk getting the lady at the store really confused? I would prefer just to use 1 M-card if possible. It's a dual tuner but from what I understand, I can use just 1 M-card and it will work fine.


 I don't _know_, but I would be very surprised if they still supply S-cards these days. I haven't had to ask the last couple of times - they've just given me an M-card.

You definitely want to get a single M, because they charge you a monthly fee per card.


----------



## artemis89

Will it actually say "M-Card" on an M-Card? So I can make sure I get the right one? I'm worried about confusing the local store woman and having her mess up my account or giving me the wrong card. I have very low confidence in customer service reps, sadly.

Yeah, I definitely only want one. I got a Tivo to save money each month *(plus I'm sick of their DVR) so I don't want to spend more than I have to.


----------



## WO312

With TWC, I'm pretty sure you will need a tuning adapter also.

Also, cablecards required depends on what S3 you have. The original one will require 2 cable cards. The HD gets by with only one. The original S3 has a digital display on the front, the HD doesn't.

And I'm pretty sure nobody supplies S cards anymore.


----------



## artemis89

Yeah, TWC is going to give me a free tuning adapter with my card. You just have to say that you're going to use it with a Tivo and they give it to you.

I definitely have to remember to ask for it because I am paying for digital channels and I need to be able to view them.

It's the HD, although it comes with 2 slots. But from what I understand, 1 M-card should be enough. If only S-cards are available, then I'd have to use 2.


----------



## jollygrunt777

Well I turned in the 8742hdc I was renting today. My bill is going down by $40 a month. I'm now paying $201 including taxes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## artemis89

I just turned in my TWC DVR and remote. I asked for my CableCard and tuning adapter. The old woman working the desk was a real dingbat and was like "You aren't going to get digital cable with the Tivo." Yeah, okay, whatever. I was tired and didn't feel like arguing so I was just like "Okay, that's cool. No, please keep the digital cable on my account, I want to pay for it even though I'm not getting it. Please give me a digital tuning adapter."
Heh. 

I got the adapter (bigger than I thought, thought it was going to be a little dongle) and my CableCard. It's definitely an M-card because it says "multi-stream" on it.

My bill went down $25 a month or so.


----------



## artemis89

I was worried that the old lady got confused and messed up my account but I just logged online and everything looks okay. I have Preferred TV (digital cable), no more box (says I have a cablecard), and my Standard internet (my own modem). Everything looks okay. I am going to install it today. Let's hope nothing gets messed up.

Any tips for installing with Time Warner? I know I have to call to get the card "paired" with them.


----------



## truman861

artemis89 said:


> I was worried that the old lady got confused and messed up my account but I just logged online and everything looks okay. I have Preferred TV (digital cable), no more box (says I have a cablecard), and my Standard internet (my own modem). Everything looks okay. I am going to install it today. Let's hope nothing gets messed up.
> 
> Any tips for installing with Time Warner? I know I have to call to get the card "paired" with them.


Make sure to speak with Priority Resolutions team but still the best of luck. I went through 7 TA's and 4 cards including a 4 hour tech visit which involved 3 techs at one point. Turns out it was some type of setting which was supposed to be turned on and wasn't, Kept being told that everything was good on their end and it wasn't. Sorry I don't know what it was that never got turned on. 
Just keep in mind you don't get anything on demand and my bill dropped 20.00 for each of my dvrs (12 for the box, 8 for the service of the individual box) and 12.00 for the non dvr box. I did have to pay the 3.95 per month Cable card charge though and no fee for the tuning adapter.

Good luck


----------



## artemis89

Well it's working, finally! 

The first CC wouldn't pair properly. I did it through the dedicated CC help line. It really was a bum card. I went over my local store and got a new one. The new one paired properly but my channels were really messed up. I had a TWC tech come by and he swapped out my digital tuning adapter for a new one. That seemed to solve the problem. My channels before were cutting in and out but now they are fine. 

Now I'm saving over $20 a month with my Tivo. The software on it is a little dated but I don't care. I use my roku for streaming. If the HDD fails in the Tivo (original owner had it since 2007), I'll just get a new HDD and install it myself and be able to retain the lifetime service. 

This was definitely worth the purchase and the small hassle in order to save money and get a DVR that I can expand if I want.


----------



## 59er

I recently received the notice about a total lineup rebuild for NYC effective 6/10. I'm bracing myself for this one.


----------



## MKREdit

59er said:


> I recently received the notice about a total lineup rebuild for NYC effective 6/10. I'm bracing myself for this one.


Yes Brooklyn is 6/5


----------



## jgolden

WO312 said:


> Also, cablecards required depends on what S3 you have. The original one will require 2 cable cards. The HD gets by with only one. The original S3 has a digital display on the front, the HD doesn't.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure nobody supplies S cards anymore.


I always thought I needed 2 cable cards for the S3 HD, can anyone else confirm 1 m-card can be used for both tuners (before I pull one and test)?


----------



## SCSIRAID

jgolden said:


> I always thought I needed 2 cable cards for the S3, can anyone else confirm 1 m-card can be used for both tuners (before I pull one and test)?


The S3 (with OLED display) requires 2 cablecards. multistream support was never implemented.


----------



## unitron

jgolden said:


> I always thought I needed 2 cable cards for the S3 HD, can anyone else confirm 1 m-card can be used for both tuners (before I pull one and test)?


The original Series 3, the TCD648250 (with the clock display and the buttons on the front), went into production before the cable cabal had the final specs on M cards locked down, and when they did come out they were different enough from what had previously been expected that the 648 couldn't be made to work with just one for both tuners, although it can use 2 M cards, one for each tuner. Not certain if it can use one S card and one M card or not.

The next two Series 3 platform models, the HD (TCD652160) and HD XL (TCD658000), can use 2 S cards or one M card.


----------



## artemis89

Okay I have a quick question. As I think I've stated before, I'm in Rochester and I have Preferred TV. I found out recently that apparently my favourite channel, Investigation Discovery, is available on Standard TV. I was really surprised to find that out! But I'm really confused, I thought Standard TV only went up to channel 70? 

Does Standard TV still allow to to watch Free OnDemand through the TWC app? I use my roku to watch OnDemand since getting my tivo. 

I'm thinking of downgrading to Standard TV to save some money because as long as I get that channel I'm happy! 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## unitron

artemis89 said:


> Okay I have a quick question. As I think I've stated before, I'm in Rochester and I have Preferred TV. I found out recently that apparently my favourite channel, Investigation Discovery, is available on Standard TV. I was really surprised to find that out! But I'm really confused, I thought Standard TV only went up to channel 70?
> 
> Does Standard TV still allow to to watch Free OnDemand through the TWC app? I use my roku to watch OnDemand since getting my tivo.
> 
> I'm thinking of downgrading to Standard TV to save some money because as long as I get that channel I'm happy!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


We're talking about TWC, right?

As soon as you make the switch they'll remove that channel from their Standard tier, because TWC.


----------



## artemis89

Yeah I'm talking about TWC.

Are you saying that I should remain on Preferred? I seriously had no idea the one channel I wanted would be on Standard as well. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## unitron

artemis89 said:


> Yeah I'm talking about TWC.
> 
> Are you saying that I should remain on Preferred? I seriously had no idea the one channel I wanted would be on Standard as well.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I was semi-jokingly predicting that TWC would screw you sooner or later.

Go ahead and make the change and if they remove that channel at some point you can then decide if it's worth the extra money to get it back.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

I am in Brooklyn, NY and a TW subscriber. Yesterday, TW did a massive revamping of its channel lineups that included just about every single channel. A sample of the changes as it applies to the broadcast networks and some cable channels were that channels 02, 03, 04, 05, 07, 08, 09, 11, 16 were CBS, TNT, NBC, Fox, TBS, CW (WOR), PIX and USA in standard definition. Those same channels in HD were on 702. 703, 704,716, etc.

Now there are still multiple channels carrying the same broadcast but they are all in both SD and HD. Whichever you use will send the signal your equipment is able to handle. People with SD equipment will view/record in SD and those with HD equipment will view/record in HD on any channel.

Normally when TW (or any cable provider) makes changes to their channel lineup, the Tivo will quickly see the changes and make any necessary changes to your To Do items as well as your Season Passes. These changes were so many in number, it seems it is taking my Roamio Pro a very long time to do this.

Today I had to manually record all shows in my To Do list and so far it looks like I will have to do so again tomorrow. I have no problem doing that until Roamio catches up, but there is also a problem with season passes. Almost all the networks shows are already in summer schedule and any that are not now showing reruns cannot be replaced by new season passes because there are no upcoming showings available to use to set new season passes.

I am sure this will all work itself out but I am wondering if I should just wait for Roamio to catch up and adjust to the new lineup or where ever possible, make new season passes that conform to the new channels.


----------



## cwoody222

Yep, read up in this thread, what you describe has happened elsewhere.

For me, what they did was create a NEW lineup which I had to switch to. But, a few days later they deleted that lineup and the changes were applied to the old lineup. So I had to switch again.

Above in this thread has some hints of what you may have to do in order to switch your lineup.

Your Season Passes on channels that no longer exist WILL need to be set up again in the Fall when the shows return. You can either keep your inactive SPs over the summer or, do what I did, create Auto-Record Wish Lists for each one. Then, I changed them back to Season Passes when I could.


----------



## 59er

Manhattan is supposed to change on Tuesday 6/10.


----------



## randymac88

59er said:


> Manhattan is supposed to change on Tuesday 6/10.


My lineup changed either last night or today. My entire system is completely jacked right now because of it. I have dozens of season passes that are not recording, and right now Tivo doesn't even have a place for HBO, so Game of Thrones isn't recording anywhere. I don't even know where to start in order to sort this out. I suppose I'll do some reading at the office tomorrow.

Anyone know if this SD/HD business all being on the same channel has any implications on picture quality or compression rates?

Edit: I am in the Upper East Side of Manhattan.


----------



## WatchesTV

Hi all,

I have also been bitten by the TWC Brooklyn lineup change, but my issue is a little different. (I don't care about having to redo the SP's, I'll just re-do them. Pain but at least I can do it.)

I have service with two TiVos (Roamio Pro & original TiVo HD). I haven't checked the TiVo HD yet, but my (almost brand new) Roamio has the new lineup in its memory, so the channel numbers have all changed.

However, the channels themselves haven't changed! If I want HBO, I still go to 651. If I want WPIX, I go to 711. WNBC, 704. And so forth. So, watching Game of Thrones tonight I entered channel 651 and it played. Later, watching WPIX news (which I don't ordinarily do) I type 711 and it plays. But the TiVo thinks I'm on a different channel.

So... My channels haven't changed...!??

Any idea what to do about this? Anyone seen anything like this?

Thanks!

*UPDATE:* Seems a full reboot of the TiVo and tuning adapter fixed things.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

randymac88 said:


> ...and right now Tivo doesn't even have a place for HBO, so Game of Thrones isn't recording anywhere. I don't even know where to start in order to sort this out. I suppose I'll do some reading at the office tomorrow.


I am also on TW in NYC (Brooklyn)

I manually changed almost all 122 of my season passes and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The only ones I didn't change are those that have no upcoming episodes available or available on the channel I want the SP for. For instance, the regular channel for HBO is now 511 but the only upcoming episodes for Boardwalk Empire (reruns) are on other HBO channels so I left it as is until the next season starts. Here is how I did it. It may be tedious looking, but it will go fast once you get into a groove.

Click on your first SP / click on Upcoming / Click on any upcoming episode listed / Click on Season Pass Options / Click on Get Another Season Pass / Highlight 'Channel:' and you will be able to scroll left and right to all available channels. Find the one you want and get a new season pass.

Click on OK and you will see both SP's listed so click on the old SP and cancel it. Move to next season pass.

When you are done, you will have all your new SP's listed in the same order as the old ones had been with all the SP's you were not able to change due to reasons listed above at the top of your list to be changed when the shows air again.



randymac88 said:


> Anyone know if this SD/HD business all being on the same channel has any implications on picture quality or compression rates?


No matter how many channels a program is carried on, they will be identical on all and you will watch/record in either HD or SD depending on what your TV/Tivo is equipped to do. All my SP's that were for channels HD channels 701 and up are now set for Channel 1 and up for ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, USA, TNT, TBS, SYFY, ETC.,ETC.


----------



## macsamurai

Tivo II Jack said:


> No matter how many channels a program is carried on, they will be identical on all and you will watch/record in either HD or SD depending on what your TV/Tivo is equipped to do. All my SP's that were for channels HD channels 701 and up are now set for Channel 1 and up for ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, USA, TNT, TBS, SYFY, ETC.,ETC.


That's not true. If you use 1-99 for those networks, you're going to get SD, not HD. There are higher tier channels for the HD versions of those channels.

Here are just a few that are SD on the low end and HD on the high end, for example:

2 = 1209 (WCBS - CBS) (used to be 702, for example)
3 = 103 (TNT)
4 = 1203 (WNBC - NBC)
5 = 1206 (WNYW - FOX)
6 = 258 (Nick)
7 = 1200 (WABC - ABC)
35 = 112 (Tru TV)
36 = 116 (Spike)
45 = 113 (Comedy Central)
61 = 264 (Cartoon Network)
64 = 160 (HGTV)
65 = 129 (National Geographic)
80 = 630 (LMN)
81 = 627 (IFC)
85 = 121 (TV Land)

There are more that I just haven't listed. Easiest is for you to go to http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/tv/channels-lineup.html.html and type the network name into the channel finder search box in the upper right, It will show you all the channels that are assigned to that network.


----------



## hytekjosh

macsamurai said:


> That's not true. If you use 1-99 for those networks, you're going to get SD, not HD. There are higher tier channels for the HD versions of those channels.
> 
> Here are just a few that are SD on the low end and HD on the high end, for example:
> 
> 2 = 1209 (WCBS - CBS) (used to be 702, for example)
> 3 = 103 (TNT)
> 4 = 1203 (WNBC - NBC)
> 5 = 1206 (WNYW - FOX)
> 6 = 258 (Nick)
> 7 = 1200 (WABC - ABC)
> 35 = 112 (Tru TV)
> 36 = 116 (Spike)
> 45 = 113 (Comedy Central)
> 61 = 264 (Cartoon Network)
> 64 = 160 (HGTV)
> 65 = 129 (National Geographic)
> 80 = 630 (LMN)
> 81 = 627 (IFC)
> 85 = 121 (TV Land)
> 
> There are more that I just haven't listed. Easiest is for you to go to http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/tv/channels-lineup.html.html and type the network name into the channel finder search box in the upper right, It will show you all the channels that are assigned to that network.


If you have a tuning adapter it should tune in the HD automatically on the lower channel.


----------



## macsamurai

hytekjosh said:


> If you have a tuning adapter it should tune in the HD automatically on the lower channel.


I do have a tuning adapter. I've had it for over a year. And it doesn't. Those channels I mention, and a few others, are SD on the lower tier for me and HD on the higher tier. I even went and swapped it out for a new TA yesterday, because TiVo cust svc thought maybe it was defective (seemed unlikely to me since the TA does everything else it's supposed to do). The new TA results are the same.

I don't really care which channel I get HD on, as long as I get the things I care about in HD, which I do. I simply have 1-99 unchecked in my Roamio channel settings and have the higher numbers checked off for those channels. All is good.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

macsamurai said:


> That's not true. If you use 1-99 for those networks, you're going to get SD, not HD. There are higher tier channels for the HD versions of those channels.


First of all, the link you provided does not show anything about channels being HD or SD, it only lets you know what channels carry what networks.

Sorry, but you are 100% wrong. I verified what I posted with SEVERAL TW Techs at two support levels and also talked about it with a Tivo tech support person who agreed that what I was saying was entirely possible.

What you see or record is determined by the equipment you are using. HD and SD signals are going out over ALL channels and your equipment will use the signal it is capable of using.

*The proof of this is available to every one of us right here, right now now. All I have to do is look at a TV screen and I can tell if it is HD or SD. I am looking at channel 2 (CBS) in Brooklyn right now and it is definitely in HD.*

Before you ask why TW doesn't just eliminate the duplicate channels, some channels carry the exact same programming on more than two channels. If TW eliminated all the duplicates, they would have to reduce the number of channels they CLAIM to be making available to subscribers.

Had to come back to add this. Look at the new channel guide we all received in the mail. It shows Channel: 2 WCBS (CBS) It also shows Channel: 1209 WCBS (CBS) Neither channel shows anything about being HD or SD.

If you don't have that guide, at the link you provided there is a link to a PDF copy of it.


----------



## 59er

My friend's TA wasn't tuning HD for him on lower channel numbers. It turned out that the installer didn't connect the TA to the TiVo using the USB cable; once the USB was added, the problem was fixed.


----------



## cwoody222

My father is upgrading his TiVo with a new model and moving the old model to the bedroom.

Two questions:

1) Is TWC's CableCARD hotline 800-number open on Sundays?
2) He cannot simply swap the CableCARD from the old unit into the new unit, can he? It still has to be "paired" to the new unit, right?


----------



## SASouth

macsamurai said:


> I do have a tuning adapter. I've had it for over a year. And it doesn't. Those channels I mention, and a few others, are SD on the lower tier for me and HD on the higher tier. I even went and swapped it out for a new TA yesterday, because TiVo cust svc thought maybe it was defective (seemed unlikely to me since the TA does everything else it's supposed to do). The new TA results are the same.
> 
> I don't really care which channel I get HD on, as long as I get the things I care about in HD, which I do. I simply have 1-99 unchecked in my Roamio channel settings and have the higher numbers checked off for those channels. All is good.


What you are describing sounds like you don't have the new channel lineup yet.


----------



## drwmax

SASouth said:


> What you are describing sounds like you don't have the new channel lineup yet.


100% can confirm in Manhattan, NY that new channel lineup with Tuning Adapter shows HD on channels 1-99.


----------



## SASouth

drwmax said:


> 100% can confirm in Manhattan, NY that new channel lineup with Tuning Adapter shows HD on channels 1-99.


I'm not disputing that fact. After all, being in Ohio I have no real way of knowing bread from apple butter on the subject.

However, from what macsamurai _*says*_ in his post #5980 it appears that he's not getting HD on channels 1-99. Judging from that post alone it sounds to me like he's not getting the new lineup or hasn't noticed the change for some reason.

Maybe he needs to run guided setup again.


----------



## macsamurai

SASouth said:


> I'm not disputing that fact. After all, being in Ohio I have no real way of knowing bread from apple butter on the subject.
> 
> However, from what macsamurai _*says*_ in his post #5980 it appears that he's not getting HD on channels 1-99. Judging from that post alone it sounds to me like he's not getting the new lineup or hasn't noticed the change for some reason.
> 
> Maybe he needs to run guided setup again.


If you've been following along, you'll see that i'm in brooklyn and I got the channel lineup change last week, as scheduled.

And while YOU and others may be getting HD on channels 1-99, I am not. Neither are several of my TiVo-owning my neighbors. But we really don't care, because as I said, for every network that is showing in HD in 1-99, there is a corresponding channel on a higher number that IS in HD.


----------



## SASouth

macsamurai said:


> If you've been following along, you'll see that i'm in brooklyn and I got the channel lineup change last week, as scheduled.
> 
> And while YOU and others may be getting HD on channels 1-99, I am not. Neither are several of my TiVo-owning my neighbors. But we really don't care, because as I said, for every network that is showing in HD in 1-99, there is a corresponding channel on a higher number that IS in HD.


I was responding to drwmacs post in support of your statement, not disputing it. Please read my words more carefully.

I'm out.


----------



## macsamurai

Tivo II Jack said:


> First of all, the link you provided does not show anything about channels being HD or SD, it only lets you know what channels carry what networks.
> 
> Sorry, but you are 100% wrong. I verified what I posted with SEVERAL TW Techs at two support levels and also talked about it with a Tivo tech support person who agreed that what I was saying was entirely possible.
> 
> What you see or record is determined by the equipment you are using. HD and SD signals are going out over ALL channels and your equipment will use the signal it is capable of using.
> 
> *The proof of this is available to every one of us right here, right now now. All I have to do is look at a TV screen and I can tell if it is HD or SD. I am looking at channel 2 (CBS) in Brooklyn right now and it is definitely in HD.*
> 
> Before you ask why TW doesn't just eliminate the duplicate channels, some channels carry the exact same programming on more than two channels. If TW eliminated all the duplicates, they would have to reduce the number of channels they CLAIM to be making available to subscribers.
> 
> Had to come back to add this. Look at the new channel guide we all received in the mail. It shows Channel: 2 WCBS (CBS) It also shows Channel: 1209 WCBS (CBS) Neither channel shows anything about being HD or SD.
> 
> If you don't have that guide, at the link you provided there is a link to a PDF copy of it.


First of all, please check your attitude. I've been a TiVo owner for almost 20 years and a Time Warner subscriber in Manhattan and then Brooklyn for almost 30 years. I work in technology and run a very successful technology support company here in NYC. I spend my days listening to people like you who think they know everything and rarely do. Try accepting that what YOU believe to be true isn't always a universal truth for everyone else. I'm not a kid and I'm not an idiot and just because YOU are seeing certain behavior, doesn't mean everyone is seeing the same thing. Your tone is obnoxious, juvenile and unhelpful -- all qualities that are generally not welcome in a user-help forum.

That being said, I NEVER said that the channel lineup link I referenced indicated anything about whether a channel was SD or HD, I merely said that for those network in 1-99 that had HD available, there is, without exception, a second channel that - at least in my case and the case of several of my TiVo-owning neighbors - airs in HD. So if someone (like me, and at least 4 of my neighbors who are also TiVo owners) is only seeing an SD feed on CBS channel 2, they should switch to channel 1209 instead, where it's showing up in HD. TWC's reasoning for duplicating all those channels may be as you say, to bump up their channel # claims - but whatever the reason, the fact remains that every HD-capable-network that airs in SD in 1-99 has a higher channel that airs in HD. That's some wild coincidence? Just to counter your theory on that, though, consider that many of the channels that previously were duplicated with clear SD and HD indicators (like the premiums - HBO/HBOHD, SHO/SHOHD, etc), are no longer duplicated -- and those do appear in HD on a single channel (for me and other friends/neighbors). Another wild coincidence?

The PDF at that link is old. At least for my zip code (11201). It was last updated in Sept of 2013 and shows the old channel lineup for Brooklyn/Queens, not the new one. I received the new lineup in the mail weeks ago, and it's less useful to me since it's not searchable like the web-based version is and it's uncomfortably small for my eyes.

How about we agree to disagree on the issue of whether every TiVo-pwning TWC subscriber in the NY Metro area is getting the exact same feeds and accept the fact that some are having an experience closer to yours and other are having an experience closer to mine. The one thing we probably CAN agree on is that TWC cares very little for us BYOB cable-card users and will never lift a finger to make things easier for us.


----------



## macsamurai

SASouth said:


> I was responding to drwmacs post in support of your statement, not disputing it. Please read my words more carefully.
> 
> I'm out.


I did read your words. They were "from what macsamurai says in his post #5980 it appears that he's not getting HD on channels 1-99. Judging from that post alone it sounds to me like he's not getting the new lineup or hasn't noticed the change for some reason. Maybe he needs to run guided setup again."

Aside from the fact that I'm not a "he" (no offense taken, Laurie isn't exclusively a female's name), to me it implied that you thought I hadn't gotten the lineup change yet and/or that I hadn't re-run guided setup yet. That's what I was responding to. Sorry if I misinterpreted what you meant.

It's all good. We're all just trying to help each other and ourselves and we can all blame Time Warner for making us incredibly frustrated and cranky


----------



## Tivo II Jack

cwoody222 said:


> My father is upgrading his TiVo with a new model and moving the old model to the bedroom.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1) Is TWC's CableCARD hotline 800-number open on Sundays?
> 2) He cannot simply swap the CableCARD from the old unit into the new unit, can he? It still has to be "paired" to the new unit, right?


Not sure about Sundays, but today is only Tuesday, so unless you are expecting a late Saturday delivery, do it before or after Sunday.

Cards ALWAYS have to be paired with the Tivo unit serial number and since he is getting a "new model" why move the card? He is going to need a new card for the new model anyway so leave the old card be and get the new card paired to the new unit.

Have all the information you need on hand and be in the card setup screen before you call. Once the person doing the pairing sees you are familiar with the pairing process, the whole process takes about a minute.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

macsamurai said:


> First of all, please check your attitude.
> 
> Interesting. Most people who object to what they see as an improper attitude wont normally follow a comment like yours above with nonsense like this:
> 
> 
> 
> macsamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a TiVo owner for almost 20 years and a Time Warner subscriber in Manhattan and then Brooklyn for almost 30 years. I work in technology and run a very successful technology support company here in NYC. I spend my days listening to people like you who think they know everything and rarely do. Try accepting that what YOU believe to be true isn't always a universal truth for everyone else. I'm not a kid and I'm not an idiot and just because YOU are seeing certain behavior, doesn't mean everyone is seeing the same thing. Your tone is obnoxious, juvenile and unhelpful -- all qualities that are generally not welcome in a user-help forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think I know everything, I am just very careful to apply common sense and logic to my responses. Logic helps us realize that when our circumstance differs from that of most others, it is probably our circumstance that is out of kilter.
> 
> 
> 
> macsamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is, without exception, a second channel that - at least in my case and the case of several of my TiVo-owning neighbors - airs in HD. So if someone (like me, and at least 4 of my neighbors who are also TiVo owners) is only seeing an SD feed on CBS channel 2, they should switch to channel 1209 instead,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your own comment above applies here: "Try accepting that what YOU believe to be true isn't always a universal truth for everyone else."
> 
> I have been coming here for information since 2003 and I have always found what I needed quickly and without conflict. This is one of the most helpful on-line communities that exist but having been here longer than I, you should realize that while we are all just trying to help each other, we should also learn from what we see here when the situation merits.
> 
> This string makes it obvious that all other responders here are seeing what I am seeing in the new line-up. Your comment above says that what YOU and of course, your neighbors, are seeing must be unique to YOUR neighborhood. That would make this an obvious TW problem in YOUR NEIGHBORHOOD and you should realize that you really have no business trying to tell people in other areas how the new line-up works.
> 
> In closing, sorry, but I could not resist this. I figured from the beginning that you were a female but I refused to put you in the stereotypical overly sensitive female category. I will be more careful in the future.
Click to expand...


----------



## unitron

macsamurai said:


> I did read your words. They were "from what macsamurai says in his post #5980 it appears that he's not getting HD on channels 1-99. Judging from that post alone it sounds to me like he's not getting the new lineup or hasn't noticed the change for some reason. Maybe he needs to run guided setup again."
> 
> Aside from the fact that I'm not a "he" (no offense taken, Laurie isn't exclusively a female's name), to me it implied that you thought I hadn't gotten the lineup change yet and/or that I hadn't re-run guided setup yet. That's what I was responding to. Sorry if I misinterpreted what you meant.
> 
> It's all good. We're all just trying to help each other and ourselves and we can all blame Time Warner for making us incredibly frustrated and cranky


That's always been my guiding principle--blame the cable company first!


----------



## Cainebj

in Manhattan:
can anyone explain why say the USA channel is on both 16 AND 101? 
(there are others but that's an easy example)

but more importantly - 
NONE of my SPs on the old now nonexistent HD channels converted over/remapped to the new channels so ...

looks like I will have re-DO all the season passes
which is not going to be easy since most of the shows are not running right now. argh.

anyone got a solution for that?


----------



## wtherrell

Cainebj said:


> in Manhattan:
> can anyone explain why say the USA channel is on both 16 AND 101?
> (there are others but that's an easy example)
> 
> but more importantly -
> NONE of my SPs on the old now nonexistent HD channels converted over/remapped to the new channels so ...
> 
> looks like I will have re-DO all the season passes
> which is not going to be easy since most of the shows are not running right now. argh.
> 
> anyone got a solution for that?


Haven't been reading the thread, have we?


----------



## Cainebj

wtherrell said:


> Haven't been reading the thread, have we?


yes I have been reading the thread 
some people said it was because the higher channels were HD and the lower were SD (and others have said that is not true) - 
someone else said it was so TWC could claim to have more channels in tiers...

Just trying to confirm that they in actuality the same and there for no good reason.

but wtherrell - thanks for the snarky reply


----------



## macsamurai

Cainebj said:


> yes I have been reading the thread
> some people said it was because the higher channels were HD and the lower were SD (and others have said that is not true) -
> someone else said it was so TWC could claim to have more channels in tiers...
> 
> Just trying to confirm that they in actuality the same and there for no good reason.
> 
> but wtherrell - thanks for the snarky reply


It is all quite confusing, Cainebj - you're not alone 

In almost all cases, you're going to have to re-do your Season Passes since regardless of whether you're getting HD on 1-99 or only on the higher duplicated channels, the channel call names have changed from most of the major channels. Your SPs for CBS, NBC, ABC, TNT, HBO, etc - are probably all actually looking for a channel called WCBSDT, WNBCDT, WABCDT, TNTHD, HBOHD, etc. And those channels don't exist anymore. Now they are just WNBC, WCBS, WABC, TNT, HBO, etc. And some of those channels names can be found both in the 1-99 range as well as in the higher numbers (the 3-digit and 4-digit tiers). You might be getting HD on the 1-99 channels or you might not. We're obviously not all getting the same results. What's clear, is that you should have no problem adjusting your season passes to whatever channel is giving you the picture you want for the channel you want.

For me, I went through the online lineup guide at http://timewarnercable.com/en/tv/channels-lineup.html.html and used the search box to filter the networks I was looking for. When there was 2 channels listed for that network, I checked each one to see if both were HD or just the higher number. In most cases, for me at least, the higher number was HD, but the 1-99 number was still SD (and boy does that look awful on my big screen!). So, I redid my SP's for the affected channels using the 3 and 4-digit channels instead of the 1-99 channels.

Someone ale said they thought those 3 and 4-digit duplicated channels would go away eventually, leaving only the 2-digit versions. I'm not sure if that's true or not. If it is, I guess I'll have to deal with it when it happens (perhaps then I'll actually have HD on the 2-digit channels I care about).

It's all a bit of a mess right now, I guess. There doesn't seem to be any one size fits all answer. The only universal truths seem to be (1) when your lineup changes you have to rerun guided setup and (2) if the actual channel name has changed (D or HD removed from the call name completely), you have to recreate your season passes for those affected channels. And also (3) we all hate Time Warner and it's all their fault


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Cainebj said:


> yes I have been reading the thread
> some people said it was because the higher channels were HD and the lower were SD (and others have said that is not true) -
> someone else said it was so TWC could claim to have more channels in tiers... :


It appears you HAVE been reading but not paying close enough attention. It was I who originally stated that channels 1-99 were in HD and awakened the wrath of the Samurai.

The truth is that all who responded also saw HD on 1-99 and only one person states that she and about four of her neighbors only receive SD on those channels, so that may be a very local glitch.



Cainebj said:


> in Manhattan:
> looks like I will have re-DO all the season passes
> which is not going to be easy since most of the shows are not running right now. argh.
> anyone got a solution for that?


Another thing I answered just 2 days (#5979) ago and appears just 17 notes prior to yours (#5996). Keep in mind this applies to Roamio units, earlier units may be different. It depends upon seeing the option to Get Another Season Pass which I only believe is new because I have never seen it before re-setting all my SPs.

I manually changed almost all 122 of my season passes and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The only ones I didn't change are those that have no upcoming episodes available or available on the channel I want the SP for. For instance, the regular channel for HBO is now 511 but the only upcoming episodes for Boardwalk Empire (reruns) are on other HBO channels so I left it as is until the next season starts. Here is how I did it. It may be tedious looking, but it will go fast once you get into a groove.

Click on your first SP / click on Upcoming / Click on any upcoming episode listed / Click on Season Pass Options / Click on Get Another Season Pass / Highlight 'Channel:' and you will be able to scroll left and right to all available channels. Find the one you want and get a new season pass.

Click on OK and you will see both SP's listed so click on the old SP and cancel it. Move to next season pass.

When you are done, you will have all your new SP's listed in the same order as the old ones had been with all the SP's you were not able to change due to reasons listed above at the top of your list to be changed when the shows air again.

No matter how many channels a program is carried on, they will be identical on all and you will watch/record in either HD or SD depending on what your TV/Tivo is equipped to do. All my SP's that were for HD channels 701 and up are now set for Channel 1 and up for ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, USA, TNT, TBS, SYFY, ETC.,ETC.


----------



## macsamurai

Tivo II Jack said:


> It appears you HAVE been reading but not paying close enough attention. It was I who originally stated that channels 1-99 were in HD and awakened the wrath of the Samurai.
> 
> The truth is that all who responded also saw HD on 1-99 and only one person states that she and about four of her neighbors only receive SD on those channels, so that may be a very local glitch.
> 
> Another thing I answered just 2 days (#5979) ago and appears just 17 notes prior to yours (#5996). Keep in mind this applies to Roamio units, earlier units may be different. It depends upon seeing the option to Get Another Season Pass which I only believe is new because I have never seen it before re-setting all my SPs.
> 
> I manually changed almost all 122 of my season passes and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The only ones I didn't change are those that have no upcoming episodes available or available on the channel I want the SP for. For instance, the regular channel for HBO is now 511 but the only upcoming episodes for Boardwalk Empire (reruns) are on other HBO channels so I left it as is until the next season starts. Here is how I did it. It may be tedious looking, but it will go fast once you get into a groove.
> 
> Click on your first SP / click on Upcoming / Click on any upcoming episode listed / Click on Season Pass Options / Click on Get Another Season Pass / Highlight 'Channel:' and you will be able to scroll left and right to all available channels. Find the one you want and get a new season pass.
> 
> Click on OK and you will see both SP's listed so click on the old SP and cancel it. Move to next season pass.
> 
> When you are done, you will have all your new SP's listed in the same order as the old ones had been with all the SP's you were not able to change due to reasons listed above at the top of your list to be changed when the shows air again.
> 
> No matter how many channels a program is carried on, they will be identical on all and you will watch/record in either HD or SD depending on what your TV/Tivo is equipped to do. All my SP's that were for HD channels 701 and up are now set for Channel 1 and up for ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, USA, TNT, TBS, SYFY, ETC.,ETC.


Yup, that must be right, Just me and 4 neighbors in Brooklyn must be in our own little bubble. No one else has ever reported the same findings. Not this guy or this guy or this woman. (i don't know any of those people, just in case you're thinking I have planted this conspiracy just to prove a point).

As always, YMMV.


----------



## Cainebj

Tivo II Jack said:


> I manually changed almost all 122 of my season passes and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.


Thank you TiVo Jack for taking the time to answer - and yes I see you said what you did earlier - guess i was not paying close enough attention #sorryboutit

unfortunately, there is no option to "get another season pass" for me on my unit so ...

I am looking for upcoming episodes - getting a new season pass and then I will have to re-order and delete all the old ones. yayyyy.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Cainebj said:


> unfortunately, there is no option to "get another season pass" for me on my unit so ...


Which Tivo Series are you using?


----------



## Cainebj

Tivo II Jack said:


> Which Tivo Series are you using?


TiVo Premiere XL4

I had to do all the SPs manually by looking for upcoming episodes and setting a new SP on any show that is still airing. Then I had to re-order all of them (I tried to do this online at tivo.com and they wouldn't take). Then I had to re-do manual recordings. Then delete the old SPs. Not to mention I still have about 20 or more old SPs that can't be reset until the shows air again. Took close to 3 hours.

TiVo really should have come up with some work around at least on the big Broadcast stations CBS, ABC and NBC.

and I notice LOGO is still in SD. really TWC?:down:


----------



## EH NYC

Roamio owner and TWC subscriber here from the Upper West Side. First and most important---thanks to the forum members who have offered advice on how to update the TiVo to reflect the TWC channel lineup realignment. As a longtime TiVo owner, I am disappointed that TiVo did not reach out to provide this information that affects so many owners. I received multiple mailings and e-mails from TWC about this in advance of the realignment; nothing from TiVo.

I am also having the same issue with channels 1-99 in SD. Wish I had spotted that before I had updated my Season Passes to include programs on those lower channels---I had to update those SPs a second time to account for the SD/HD issue by changing the channel to a higher number. 

BTW, I spotted an error in TiVo's updated channel info. The HD version of NY1 is at channel 200 (it isn't included in the local channel neighborhood starting at 1200); the updated TiVo channel listing incorrectly states that channel 200 is NY1 Noticias.


----------



## mlsnyc

I too thank everyone who's given advice on this. It's been very helpful in minimizing the disruption to me.

I did have a very very minor glitch that I'm only bringing up to see if anyone's seen or heard of it and know what's going on: two of the SP's I tried to recreate had upcoming shows listed but I wasn't able to create another SP, I could only modify or delete. I had to create them from scratch like any other new SP. For the other ones that had upcoming shows the create another SP function worked as described here.

The offending SPs were Archer on FXHD and Sirens on USAHD. Archer was created on the TiVo itself while Sirens was through the web interface.

Any ideas what happened here?

Thanks.


----------



## bsc77

drwmax said:


> 100% can confirm in Manhattan, NY that new channel lineup with Tuning Adapter shows HD on channels 1-99.


I'm on the upper west side with a tuning adapter and I'm getting SD on both series3 boxes.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

bsc77 said:


> I'm on the upper west side with a tuning adapter and I'm getting SD on both series3 boxes.


Looks like my friend Samurai is not alone afterall. Yesterday I was watching the Mets Game on channel 26 in HD. I called my friend who also owns a Co-Op in my building and whom I knew would be also watching the game.

The new TW channel changes came up and he said he was watching the game on the higher channel 3?? because 26 was not in HD. I said that it was and asked him to look. He did and 26 was in HD, so apparently for him it was SD at first and we are in the same building. Go figure.


----------



## Cainebj

Makes me wonder if this is a tuning adapter thing where it can be in HD but if the adapter doesn't connect to HD it defaults to SD or something?


----------



## bsc77

Tivo II Jack said:


> Looks like my friend Samurai is not alone afterall. Yesterday I was watching the Mets Game on channel 26 in HD. I called my friend who also owns a Co-Op in my building and whom I knew would be also watching the game.
> 
> The new TW channel changes came up and he said he was watching the game on the higher channel 3?? because 26 was not in HD. I said that it was and asked him to look. He did and 26 was in HD, so apparently for him it was SD at first and we are in the same building. Go figure.


OK that's a good sign. Do you have a tuning adapter? Does he?


----------



## cwoody222

I was hooking up a new TiVo, CC and tuning adapter yesterday. Took 3 separate calls to TWC to get it all working. Sheesh. And least they didn't tell me the hardware was broken or they needed to send a tech. No one even told a lie like how TiVos aren't compatible or something.

I did call the CC hotline directly each time.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

bsc77 said:


> OK that's a good sign. Do you have a tuning adapter? Does he?


I have a TA, he does not have Tivo, he uses only the TW box...a bit of a caveman.


----------



## bsc77

Tivo II Jack said:


> I have a TA, he does not have Tivo, he uses only the TW box...a bit of a caveman.


I had a lengthy conversation with TWC today and from what they told me, by design the "local programming" channels are in the 1200's. They said that channels 1-99 should be coming in SD, not HD.

As far as the "your box will pick up SD or HD" statements that I've read on this thread, it only applies to channels above 99. So for those of you that are getting HD in the 1-99 range, congrats because that's not what's supposed to be going on. For the rest of us, it's going to be 1200 for local stations like CBS, NBC, etc. I apologize if this has already been stated in the thread but figured I would pass on the message.


----------



## CrispyCritter

bsc77 said:


> I had a lengthy conversation with TWC today and from what they told me, by design the "local programming" channels are in the 1200's. They said that channels 1-99 should be coming in SD, not HD.
> 
> As far as the "your box will pick up SD or HD" statements that I've read on this thread, it only applies to channels above 99. So for those of you that are getting HD in the 1-99 range, congrats because that's not what's supposed to be going on. For the rest of us, it's going to be 1200 for local stations like CBS, NBC, etc. I apologize if this has already been stated in the thread but figured I would pass on the message.


No, the rep you talked to didn't know what they were talking about, or they were talking about some particular franchise that TW did something different on. Many folks here (probably hundreds, including me in Rochester,NY and my mother in Buffalo,NY) have gone through this change now, and have seen that most channels 1-99 are now HD for them. I agree that some folks have not, but that's an error in setup on TW's end.

Here's a quote from TW:
Our new, theme-based lineup will make it much simpler and easier for our customers to navigate through the lineup, said Deborah Picciolo, senior vice president of operations at Time Warner Cable. And with the new lineup, customers with an HD box will automatically receive the HD feed of the corresponding standard-definition channel where available, providing the best picture.


----------



## nooneuknow

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10142639#post10142639 - Where I posted this originally, but felt it belonged here, which is the official/main TW thread.

I'm seeing a pattern with TW/TWC, and I don't even have them as my cableco...

1. Claiming 6 tuners are not supported
2. Claiming issues w/Roamio w/out specifics
3. Issuing equipment without proper instructions, and no "self-install kit", leaving the customer to know what they need and how to hook it up properly, requiring customer to buy a splitter and PoE filter for each TA (if required due to MoCA, and requiring the customer to know this).

Essentially, they are telling the people who request cablecards and TAs that they are going to have problems. They are bad-mouthing TiVo and succeeding in planting seeds of doubt.

Last I recall, discouraging the use of retail equipment had been outlawed.

I've been putting in overtime on TCF solving a great many problems *(mostly with TW)* by explaining that MoCA and TAs don't play well together. The TAs can't pass through the MoCA frequencies, plus the frequencies cause the TA to malfunction, even if a splitter is used, without a PoE filter on the TA leg.

Cox provides a "self install kit" for free with every TA issued. It comes with a splitter, cables, a MoCA PoE filter, and the proper diagram for using the splitter, PoE filter, and not using the coax-out port on the TA, but using the cable from the other splitter leg, instead.

TW badmouths TiVo, then just gives the customer the cablecard and/or TA, without any self-install kit, and not letting their customer know that just hooking it up the way it looks like it should hook up, is a recipe for problems.

I think that those stuck with TW, who have been helped by my posts, can thank me by banding together and filing complaints to the FCC about TW.

If Cox can get it right, TW can. I don't think, even for a moment, that the absence of proper instructions is an innocent oversight. I can say that Cox is generous by including the extra hardware in their kits, at no charge. Where I draw the line is TW not providing a simple sheet of paper with the diagram and instructions Cox provides, which applies to TW installs as well. TW may not have an obligation to throw in the kit contents for free, but the customer should get the instructions and know what they need to get, and how to hook it up, correctly.

If no MoCA is involved, the kit hardware isn't needed. But, it seems to me, the people not using MoCA at all, are the minority, and the numbers are shrinking.

All this to say, and I'm not even a TW customer... I'm just the guy trying to reverse the seeds of doubt TW plants, and counteract the bad experience they want their customers to attribute to TiVo.

I wonder just how many people with TW wind up returning new Roamios, and renting TW boxes, instead, and never find their way here. I think TiVo would like to know, and would like the FCC to know, as well.


----------



## bsc77

CrispyCritter said:


> No, the rep you talked to didn't know what they were talking about, or they were talking about some particular franchise that TW did something different on. Many folks here (probably hundreds, including me in Rochester,NY and my mother in Buffalo,NY) have gone through this change now, and have seen that most channels 1-99 are now HD for them. I agree that some folks have not, but that's an error in setup on TW's end.
> 
> Here's a quote from TW:
> Our new, theme-based lineup will make it much simpler and easier for our customers to navigate through the lineup, said Deborah Picciolo, senior vice president of operations at Time Warner Cable. And with the new lineup, customers with an HD box will automatically receive the HD feed of the corresponding standard-definition channel where available, providing the best picture.


I get that and this article may explain some of the differences in the experience for customers in different markets. The article states that "local programming" is available on 2-22 OR 1200-1304.

On the PDF I saw on the twc site channels 1-99 are not theme based even though the entire rollout of the new lineup is. Channels 1200-1304 on that PDF says "local programming" which is one of the new themes. Does your channel 1-99 have a theme or is it all random networks? I know my lineup has cbs,abc, all the major networks as well as SNY, MTV, disney, national geographic ,etc. which is not a theme.

http://www.newsobserver.com/2014/03/10/3690587/time-warner-cable-shuffles-channels.html


----------



## hytekjosh

CrispyCritter said:


> No, the rep you talked to didn't know what they were talking about, or they were talking about some particular franchise that TW did something different on. Many folks here (probably hundreds, including me in Rochester,NY and my mother in Buffalo,NY) have gone through this change now, and have seen that most channels 1-99 are now HD for them. I agree that some folks have not, but that's an error in setup on TW's end.
> 
> Here's a quote from TW:
> Our new, theme-based lineup will make it much simpler and easier for our customers to navigate through the lineup, said Deborah Picciolo, senior vice president of operations at Time Warner Cable. And with the new lineup, customers with an HD box will automatically receive the HD feed of the corresponding standard-definition channel where available, providing the best picture.


Correct. If one has the tuning adapter properly hooked up, they should receive HD on the lower channels unless there is a difference in equipment from an earlier acquisition (slim chance).


----------



## hytekjosh

nooneuknow said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10142639#post10142639 - Where I posted this originally, but felt it belonged here, which is the official/main TW thread.
> 
> I'm seeing a pattern with TW/TWC, and I don't even have them as my cableco...
> 
> 1. Claiming 6 tuners are not supported
> 2. Claiming issues w/Roamio w/out specifics
> 3. Issuing equipment without proper instructions, and no "self-install kit", leaving the customer to know what they need and how to hook it up properly, requiring customer to buy a splitter and PoE filter for each TA (if required due to MoCA, and requiring the customer to know this).
> 
> Essentially, they are telling the people who request cablecards and TAs that they are going to have problems. They are bad-mouthing TiVo and succeeding in planting seeds of doubt.
> 
> Last I recall, discouraging the use of retail equipment had been outlawed.
> 
> I've been putting in overtime on TCF solving a great many problems *(mostly with TW)* by explaining that MoCA and TAs don't play well together. The TAs can't pass through the MoCA frequencies, plus the frequencies cause the TA to malfunction, even if a splitter is used, without a PoE filter on the TA leg.
> 
> Cox provides a "self install kit" for free with every TA issued. It comes with a splitter, cables, a MoCA PoE filter, and the proper diagram for using the splitter, PoE filter, and not using the coax-out port on the TA, but using the cable from the other splitter leg, instead.
> 
> TW badmouths TiVo, then just gives the customer the cablecard and/or TA, without any self-install kit, and not letting their customer know that just hooking it up the way it looks like it should hook up, is a recipe for problems.
> 
> I think that those stuck with TW, who have been helped by my posts, can thank me by banding together and filing complaints to the FCC about TW.
> 
> If Cox can get it right, TW can. I don't think, even for a moment, that the absence of proper instructions is an innocent oversight. I can say that Cox is generous by including the extra hardware in their kits, at no charge. Where I draw the line is TW not providing a simple sheet of paper with the diagram and instructions Cox provides, which applies to TW installs as well. TW may not have an obligation to throw in the kit contents for free, but the customer should get the instructions and know what they need to get, and how to hook it up, correctly.
> 
> If no MoCA is involved, the kit hardware isn't needed. But, it seems to me, the people not using MoCA at all, are the minority, and the numbers are shrinking.
> 
> All this to say, and I'm not even a TW customer... I'm just the guy trying to reverse the seeds of doubt TW plants, and counteract the bad experience they want their customers to attribute to TiVo.
> 
> I wonder just how many people with TW wind up returning new Roamios, and renting TW boxes, instead, and never find their way here. I think TiVo would like to know, and would like the FCC to know, as well.


Very interesting..do you have more info on the MOCA-TA interference? Do you mind sharing the wiring diagram Cox gave you? Thanks!


----------



## nooneuknow

hytekjosh said:


> Very interesting..do you have more info on the MOCA-TA interference? Do you mind sharing the wiring diagram Cox gave you? Thanks!


If I can't find a link to the online version, I'll scan it and post it.

However, I've been very active in a lot of CC, TA, and MoCA threads for many cable providers recently. TW customers have been who I've been the most help to lately, followed by Cox. I've repeatedly posted the information you're interested in, just not any actual pictures/diagrams. I've spelled it out so many times I'm wearing out my keyboard...

Concise version: Don't use the "OUT" port on the TA (if it has one) to connect to anything. Use a 1000MHz/1GHz rated splitter, and use one leg to the TiVo IN, and the other leg to the TA IN. If MoCA is in use, place a PoE filter on the splitter leg going to the TA (if Cisco/SA brand). Other TAs seem to not need one, but using one can't hurt anything. *Don't use the TA passthrough (inline) method like TiVo's diagram shows.* Always pair the cablecard before connecting the USB link cable to the TA. Give the TA 5-10 minutes of being powered-on before making that connection, which should be the last connection made, once all else is taken care of, and it may take a few minutes to be detected by the TiVo. Don't let any provider rush any steps, or reboot just because things are taking time. Making multiple calls between steps is sometimes the better way, than one long call. All the reasons and explanations have been left out to keep this concise, but can be found in other threads.

EDIT/ADD: *Concise MoCA & TA issue explanation:* No TA can adequately pass-through MoCA frequencies. Some TAs (especially Cisco/SA) will malfunction if MoCA signals are not filtered out (blocked).


----------



## hytekjosh

nooneuknow said:


> If I can't find a link to the online version, I'll scan it and post it.
> 
> However, I've been very active in a lot of CC, TA, and MoCA threads for many cable providers recently. TW customers have been who I've been the most help to lately, followed by Cox. I've repeatedly posted the information you're interested in, just not any actual pictures/diagrams. I've spelled it out so many times I'm wearing out my keyboard...
> 
> Concise version: Don't use the "OUT" port on the TA (if it has one) to connect to anything. Use a 1000MHz/1GHz rated splitter, and use one leg to the TiVo IN, and the other leg to the TA IN. If MoCA is in use, place a PoE filter on the splitter leg going to the TA (if Cisco/SA brand). Other TAs seem to not need one, but using one can't hurt anything. *Don't use the TA passthrough (inline) method like TiVo's diagram shows.* Always pair the cablecard before connecting the USB link cable to the TA. Give the TA 5-10 minutes of being powered-on before making that connection, which should be the last connection made, once all else is taken care of, and it may take a few minutes to be detected by the TiVo. Don't let any provider rush any steps, or reboot just because things are taking time. Making multiple calls between steps is sometimes the better way, than one long call. All the reasons and explanations have been left out to keep this concise, but can be found in other threads.
> 
> EDIT/ADD: *Concise MoCA & TA issue explanation:* No TA can adequately pass-through MoCA frequencies. Some TAs (especially Cisco/SA) will malfunction if MoCA signals are not filtered out (blocked).


Thank you very much for this information. You don't need to scan the diagram, I understand. One clarifying question: wouldn't I need a 2GHz splitter since MOCA operates in the 500-1650MHz range? I'm also confused because I see many "MOCA" splitters only saying 5-1200MHz which leaves out 450MHz of coverage..


----------



## nooneuknow

hytekjosh said:


> Thank you very much for this information. You don't need to scan the diagram, I understand. One clarifying question: wouldn't I need a 2GHz splitter since MOCA operates in the 500-1650MHz range?


It's designed to "punch through" lower-rated splitters (also transmits at a very high power level), even through the usual 130dB output port isolation of good splitters. Nothing above 1GHz is necessary, although some would point out it can even get through lower-rated ones (YMMV), while some (with good intentions) recommend unnecessary higher-rated splitters. Higher ratings can't hurt, but very rarely has it ever fixed anybody's MoCA problems, or made any significant enhancements/improvements. I'll note that all coax should be RG6, and any RG59 may degrade things, if it's passing/carrying MoCA through it.

MoCA is designed to avoid requiring changing your existing coax and splitters (YMMV, if you have old/RG59/poor-quality coax, or poor-quality splitters). The only PITA factor about MoCA is that it requires PoE filters to contain it, and to keep it out of devices that can't handle it (as well as keeping it inside your home).

EDIT/ADD: Why doesn't MoCA just "power-through" tuning adapters? Many TAs aren't a true passive (passthrough) device. They have a built-in signal amplifier (mostly to keep the OUT at the same level as the IN), which is only designed to work up to 1GHz. Any amplifier or device with an amp may have issues unless designed specifically for MoCA (YMMV, some amps with a higher rating might work).


----------



## svakaskutla

When the TWC line up changes went into effect in Manhattan last week, I re-did 'guided set-up' and everything seemed to be working. I didn't check every channel but noticed last night the first HBO channel (now 511) is not in HD but all the others are. I called TWC and they said it is a Tivo issue because I don't have a TW DVR and hung up on me (!) then I called back and got a nicer guy who actually tried to help but was baffled by this but thinks it is some sort of a signal problem... I rebooted the Tivo and the TW modem to no avail. 
The other channels that have lost HD are: BIO (134), Lifetime (170) WLIW (1222) and WNJN (1223). I don't care so much about those but I do mind not being able to watch HBO original runs. I can watch reruns in HD the next day on a different HBO channel but this really sucks (missed GOT). Can someone please tell me what is going on and what can be done about this (?)
s


----------



## Tivo II Jack

bsc77 said:


> I had a lengthy conversation with TWC today and from what they told me, by design the "local programming" channels are in the 1200's. They said that channels 1-99 should be coming in SD, not HD.


I have to go with Crispy 100% here. I originaly spoke to two levels of TW support and one Tivo support person and all agreed that what you see does not depend on the channel you tune to, but the equipment you are using.

Several have mentioned 'more ease of navigation'. Was it easier with the old line-up to look for CBS SD on 2 and CBS HD on 702 or with the new line-up with, as you state, CBS SD on 2 and CBS HD on 1209? I don't think so, why not 1202.

Think about how many times you have called TW about a problem and realized you were talking to an idiot who knew NOTHING about what you inquired about. Well, you have just had a "lengthy conversation" with another TW idiot.

What the new line-up does to make navigation easier is to allow you to choose any channel and let you receive programming that matches your equipment.

There are now several more people who are still getting only SD on 1-99, but they are a fairly small minority of all who have checked in on this.

I live in a Co-Op building in Brooklyn and right now, Verizon is more than half finished wiring the building for FIOS. I am hoping they will offer a one month or more free trial but if not, my non-Tivo equipped friend is bolting from TW as quick as he can. I already told him that if there is no free trial I am going to be watching TV at his apt. to see what FIOS is all about.

There was a guy on here named Rich Adams who was the most helpful person I have ever seen with anything TIVO and he once told me to drop TW and go to FIOS as quick as I can. He pretty much left this community a couple of years ago, and since then I have also heard some bad things about FIOS.

At least there will finally be competition moving into the arena where the cable companies have always been operating as mini-trusts neighborhood by neighborhood. They divided the city up much like the 5 'families' divide the city for their criminal activities.


----------



## bsc77

Tivo II Jack said:


> I have to go with Crispy 100% here. I originaly spoke to two levels of TW support and one Tivo support person and all agreed that what you see does not depend on the channel you tune to, but the equipment you are using.
> 
> Several have mentioned 'more ease of navigation'. Was it easier with the old line-up to look for CBS SD on 2 and CBS HD on 702 or with the new line-up with, as you state, CBS SD on 2 and CBS HD on 1209? I don't think so, why not 1202.
> 
> Think about how many times you have called TW about a problem and realized you were talking to an idiot who knew NOTHING about what you inquired about. Well, you have just had a "lengthy conversation" with another TW idiot.
> 
> What the new line-up does to make navigation easier is to allow you to choose any channel and let you receive programming that matches your equipment.
> 
> There are now several more people who are still getting only SD on 1-99, but they are a fairly small minority of all who have checked in on this.
> 
> I live in a Co-Op building in Brooklyn and right now, Verizon is more than half finished wiring the building for FIOS. I am hoping they will offer a one month or more free trial but if not, my non-Tivo equipped friend is bolting from TW as quick as he can. I already told him that if there is no free trial I am going to be watching TV at his apt. to see what FIOS is all about.
> 
> There was a guy on here named Rich Adams who was the most helpful person I have ever seen with anything TIVO and he once told me to drop TW and go to FIOS as quick as I can. He pretty much left this community a couple of years ago, and since then I have also heard some bad things about FIOS.
> 
> At least there will finally be competition moving into the arena where the cable companies have always been operating as mini-trusts neighborhood by neighborhood. They divided the city up much like the 5 'families' divide the city for their criminal activities.


I totally agree, my TWC rep may not know what she's talking about and unfortunately my bdlg isn't yet wired for FIOS or I would have already switched.

I have no idea what should be going on with SD vs HD as both angles make sense. The new theme based layout would make no point if channels 1-99 contained a variety of themes, ie musics, sports, news, etc. However it also makes no sense to have all my "local programming" in the 1200's.

I have a 3rd TV with a TWC box, I'm going to take a look at that tonight and see how channels 1-99 look and let you know.


----------



## Teeps

FYI.
Time Warner (Torrance, CA) recently sent a post card, informing customers, that they have not executed the channel lineup change in our area.


----------



## cwoody222

CrispyCritter said:


> No, the rep you talked to didn't know what they were talking about, or they were talking about some particular franchise that TW did something different on. Many folks here (probably hundreds, including me in Rochester,NY and my mother in Buffalo,NY) have gone through this change now, and have seen that most channels 1-99 are now HD for them. I agree that some folks have not, but that's an error in setup on TW's end.


I am in Buffalo and I can confirm how it's supposed to work here and how it does work here is that you will get the HD version of any channel - if it exists - no matter what you tune to.

If I go to any channel below 99 that has an HD "duplicate" on a higher channel, I still see HD.

I can view HD of my local networks on 2, 4, 7 or 1202, 1204 or 1207.


----------



## dlfl

cwoody222 said:


> I am in Buffalo and I can confirm how it's supposed to work here and how it does work here is that you will get the HD version of any channel - if it exists - no matter what you tune to.
> 
> If I go to any channel below 99 that has an HD "duplicate" on a higher channel, I still see HD.
> 
> I can view HD of my local networks on 2, 4, 7 or 1202, 1204 or 1207.


Paraphrasing Claude Raines' character in "Casablanca", I am **shocked** that there are TWC systems that don't play well with Tivo! 

Can't wait for the "fun" when this change is rolled out in TWC SW Ohio.


----------



## cwoody222

Interesting to read about TA and MoCA interference. I just set up a 2nd TiVo (both with TA's) for my father and he needed MoCA to provide internet in the room the new unit was going.

In the setup where I needed to create the MoCA network (the TiVo next to the modem and router) I split the cable, one into the MoCa adapter and another into the TA (and the out to the TiVo).

In the other setup where I had to USE the MoCa network I can't remember 100% but I think I split it, one coax direct to TiVo and the other coax to MoCa and then out to TA. (TA and TiVo only connected via USB in that setup, I didn't use the output of the TA this time).

I didn't see to have any problems or interferrence.

It was my first MoCa install and it was pretty easy and flawless.


----------



## nooneuknow

cwoody222 said:


> Interesting to read about TA and MoCA interference. I just set up a 2nd TiVo (both with TA's) for my father and he needed MoCA to provide internet in the room the new unit was going.
> 
> In the setup where I needed to create the MoCA network (the TiVo next to the modem and router) I split the cable, one into the MoCa adapter and another into the TA (and the out to the TiVo).
> 
> In the other setup where I had to USE the MoCa network I can't remember 100% but I think I split it, one coax direct to TiVo and the other coax to MoCa and then out to TA. (TA and TiVo only connected via USB in that setup, I didn't use the output of the TA this time).
> 
> I didn't see to have any problems or interferrence.
> 
> It was my first MoCa install and it was pretty easy and flawless.


No comment, since there's no TA brands named, and murky details otherwise.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

cwoody222 said:


> I am in Buffalo and I can confirm how it's supposed to work here and how it does work here is that you will get the HD version of any channel - if it exists - no matter what you tune to.
> 
> If I go to any channel below 99 that has an HD "duplicate" on a higher channel, I still see HD.


Concur 100% but I do believe there are a number of people not getting HD on 1-99 in NYC.



cwoody222 said:


> I can view HD of my local networks on 2, 4, 7 or 1202, 1204 or 1207.


I get your point but it is actually worse than that. When SD 2, 4, 7, corresponded with HD 702, 704, 707 there was some logic.

Right now, 2, 4, 7 actually correspond with 1209, 1203, and 1200, aka total absence of logic.


----------



## bsc77

Tivo II Jack said:


> Concur 100% but I do believe there are a number of people not getting HD on 1-99 in NYC.
> 
> I get your point but it is actually worse than that. When SD 2, 4, 7, corresponded with HD 702, 704, 707 there was some logic.
> 
> Right now, 2, 4, 7 actually correspond with 1209, 1203, and 1200, aka total absence of logic.


I checked my other tv and I'm getting HD on channels 1-99 so the issue is only happening on my tivo boxes not on the twc set top box. Given this info I have to think its either related to the TA or the cable card.


----------



## hytekjosh

nooneuknow said:


> It's designed to "punch through" lower-rated splitters (also transmits at a very high power level), even through the usual 130dB output port isolation of good splitters. Nothing above 1GHz is necessary, although some would point out it can even get through lower-rated ones (YMMV), while some (with good intentions) recommend unnecessary higher-rated splitters. Higher ratings can't hurt, but very rarely has it ever fixed anybody's MoCA problems, or made any significant enhancements/improvements. I'll note that all coax should be RG6, and any RG59 may degrade things, if it's passing/carrying MoCA through it.
> 
> MoCA is designed to avoid requiring changing your existing coax and splitters (YMMV, if you have old/RG59/poor-quality coax, or poor-quality splitters). The only PITA factor about MoCA is that it requires PoE filters to contain it, and to keep it out of devices that can't handle it (as well as keeping it inside your home).
> 
> EDIT/ADD: Why doesn't MoCA just "power-through" tuning adapters? Many TAs aren't a true passive (passthrough) device. They have a built-in signal amplifier (mostly to keep the OUT at the same level as the IN), which is only designed to work up to 1GHz. Any amplifier or device with an amp may have issues unless designed specifically for MoCA (YMMV, some amps with a higher rating might work).


Thanks for all of the info. I am going to follow your advice and add an additional POE filter and split the Tivo directly off instead of through the TA.


----------



## cwoody222

nooneuknow said:


> No comment, since there's no TA brands named, and murky details otherwise.


Cisco TA's.

My point was just that it seems possible at least to get moca and the TA's to work in harmony.

I'm no network expert and this wasn't a super complicated setup but it seems possible.


----------



## cwoody222

Tivo II Jack said:


> Concur 100% but I do believe there are a number of people not getting HD on 1-99 in NYC.
> 
> I get your point but it is actually worse than that. When SD 2, 4, 7, corresponded with HD 702, 704, 707 there was some logic.
> 
> Right now, 2, 4, 7 actually correspond with 1209, 1203, and 1200, aka total absence of logic.


Ah yes, forgot that. I use the 2, 4, 7 versions.


----------



## nooneuknow

cwoody222 said:


> Cisco TA's.
> 
> My point was just that it seems possible at least to get moca and the TA's to work in harmony.
> 
> *I'm no network expert* and *this wasn't a super complicated setup* but it seems possible.


Just because something seems possible, and/or just happens to somehow work, doesn't make it "right" or "working in harmony". Sorry. Cisco TAs being used as a passthrough for MoCA is a problem, or a problem waiting to happen. I've helped enough people who overlooked it to say I'm better qualified than your one-time unusual luck in that working at all. You should check the MoCA diagnostics and see what they tell you about that alleged configuration that allegedly "worked". I'd recommend knowing what the readings should be, before doing so.


----------



## rich

nooneuknow said:


> Cisco tuning adapters should never be used inline (using the TA coax OUT port) to connect a TiVo, if MoCA is in use. Use a splitter w/PoE filter on leg to TA, use other leg for the TiVo. Enjoy!


I will be setting up a MoCA network with a TA later this week and I am going to follow this advice. Thanks!


----------



## cwoody222

I didn't need any filters for my install, FYI. Our needs were fairly basic, interment connectivity for the TiVo and interoperability between the two units.

I'm not trying to be any expert in it but I'm just saying if your needs are fairly basic and normal you should be ok.


----------



## nooneuknow

cwoody222 said:


> I didn't need any filters for my install, FYI. Our needs were fairly basic, interment connectivity for the TiVo and interoperability between the two units.
> 
> I'm not trying to be any expert in it but I'm just saying if your needs are fairly basic and normal you should be ok.


Bad advice, which I will call-out each time I see it.

Even if you didn't intend it, you just declared "people with fairly basic needs don't need any PoE filters". That's how your post will read to most people reading it, and some might not know better, and take bad advice, based on a one-time/one-off experience of yours.

I politely suggest you leave it to the experts, since you claim you are not one, nor are you trying to be one.


----------



## bsc77

I fixed my issue of getting SD channels on channels 1-99. After realizing that my TWC box was working I narrowed the issue down to the TA or the cable card. I did a little digging and found that my cable technician had improperly installed my TA. 

The TA is supposed to have a USB cable running from the back of it (I have a Cisco STA) to one of the USB ports in the back of the tivo. It's the same USB cable that a printer uses. I grabbed one from the closet, plugged it in, did a quick power cycle on the TA and I'm good to go! 

I would bet that this is the reason that most of the people having the issue. It now makes total sense why people in the same location, or even the same building are having different experiences. For those having the issue definitely make sure you have a USB cable attached!


----------



## nooneuknow

bsc77 said:


> I fixed my issue of getting SD channels on channels 1-99. After realizing that my TWC box was working I narrowed the issue down to the TA or the cable card. I did a little digging and found that my cable technician had improperly installed my TA.
> 
> The TA is supposed to have a USB cable running from the back of it (I have a Cisco STA) to one of the USB ports in the back of the tivo. It's the same USB cable that a printer uses. I grabbed one from the closet, plugged it in, did a quick power cycle on the TA and I'm good to go!
> 
> I would bet that this is the reason that most of the people having the issue. It now makes total sense why people in the same location, or even the same building are having different experiences. For those having the issue definitely make sure you have a USB cable attached!


That's a very rare mistake. Chalk it up to a lazy/rushed/inexperienced installer, rather than some epidemic. Each TA has the cable in the bag from the factory, unless one slips by without one.

TiVo's instructions, as well as any provided by/through the cable provider, include the USB cable as part of any TA install. It's never optional, and is more often an end-user omission (forgetting to reconnect it, after disconnecting it), than a mistake made by installers.

Using TiVo's built-in help for TA issues, you will be prompted to verify that connection is in place. It's almost impossible to not be prompted to verify it.


----------



## bsc77

nooneuknow said:


> That's a very rare mistake. Chalk it up to a lazy/rushed/inexperienced installer, rather than some epidemic. Each TA has the cable in the bag from the factory, unless one slips by without one.
> 
> TiVo's instructions, as well as any provided by/through the cable provider, include the USB cable as part of any TA install. It's never optional, and is more often an end-user omission (forgetting to reconnect it, after disconnecting it), than a mistake made by installers.
> 
> Using TiVo's built-in help for TA issues, you will be prompted to verify that connection is in place. It's almost impossible to not be prompted to verify it.


I can't speak to how rare a mistake it is but this technician repeated the mistake twice. In addition the USB cable isn't necessary to use Tivo. I also looked at the tuner adapter menu on Tivo before connecting the cable. There was no prompt or error saying that TA wasn't properly connected.


----------



## nooneuknow

bsc77 said:


> I can't speak to how rare a mistake it is but this technician repeated the mistake twice. In addition the USB cable isn't necessary to use Tivo. I also looked at the tuner adapter menu on Tivo before connecting the cable. There was no prompt or error saying that TA wasn't properly connected.


There is absolutely no way for the TiVo (or any device on the user side) to detect the TA exists, other than the USB link.

Due to this, the TiVo (or other device) can only detect if the connection becomes lost, which requires it to exist in the first place. Once a TiVo has detected the TA USB link, it will remember it should be there (even with reboots), until you dismiss the disconnected error, or repeat GS without a TA.

The built-in help menus will lead you to check this on a Roamio or Premiere. I spotted that you are in the Series 3 area. The S3/HD could be missing complete help on the matter. But, all of it was applicable when TAs were introduced, and is still applicable, even is missing.

Your technician is simply incompetent, as there is absolutely no way for the TA to be detected, controlled, or for it to do anything, without the USB cable, no matter what the TA is to be used with (on the user side of the cable network).

*Navigation for a Roamio:*
TiVo Central>Settings & Messages>Help>Channels & Signals>Tuning Adapter

It's right there, spelled out, on a Roamio. Since Premieres share the same software releases, everything should be the same.

As I already said, in this post, I can not speak to what the help screens say on a S3/HD, or what navigation is involved to get there.

A TA without a USB connection should flag it has no such connection, when queried by the cable provider.

It seems you just got a bad tech, unfortunately twice.


----------



## bsc77

nooneuknow said:


> There is absolutely no way for the TiVo (or any device on the user side) to detect the TA exists, other than the USB link.
> 
> Due to this, the TiVo (or other device) can only detect if the connection becomes lost, which requires it to exist in the first place. Once a TiVo has detected the TA USB link, it will remember it should be there (even with reboots), until you dismiss the disconnected error, or repeat GS without a TA.
> 
> The built-in help menus will lead you to check this on a Roamio or Premiere. I spotted that you are in the Series 3 area. The S3/HD could be missing complete help on the matter. But, all of it was applicable when TAs were introduced, and is still applicable, even is missing.
> 
> Your technician is simply incompetent, as there is absolutely no way for the TA to be detected, controlled, or for it to do anything, without the USB cable, no matter what the TA is to be used with (on the user side of the cable network).
> 
> *Navigation for a Roamio:*
> TiVo Central>Settings & Messages>Help>Channels & Signals>Tuning Adapter
> 
> It's right there, spelled out, on a Roamio. Since Premieres share the same software releases, everything should be the same.
> 
> As I already said, in this post, I can not speak to what the help screens say on a S3/HD, or what navigation is involved to get there.
> 
> A TA without a USB connection should flag it has no such connection, when queried by the cable provider.
> 
> It seems you just got a bad tech, unfortunately twice.


I'm simply pointing out what the issue was and I'm certain others on this forum are having the same issue with the same root cause. Incompetent technician aside I'm trying to let other people know that while they may think they have their TA setup correctly, they may not. I'm sure you agree that there is a remote possibility that the technician that installed my TA is not the only incompetent TWC technician in the NYC area


----------



## nooneuknow

bsc77 said:


> I'm simply pointing out what the issue was and I'm certain others on this forum are having the same issue with the same root cause. Incompetent technician aside I'm trying to let other people know that while they may think they have their TA setup correctly, they may not. I'm sure you agree that there is a remote possibility that the technician that installed my TA is not the only incompetent TWC technician in the NYC area


I wound up in this thread due to TW failing to provide instructions on how to hook up the TA properly, or not providing them at all. I have Cox as my provider, and they provide the right instructions, for the same equipment, and in the right way if MoCA is in use, or will be in the future. They also provide all the hardware needed with a free "self-install kit". TW seems they'd rather have their customers returning their TiVos, and returning the TAs. So, it's not a huge stretch to wonder just how motivated the techs are to do a proper professional installation of a TA. It's not too much of a stretch to think they don't even know the right way to hook them up (focus on my signature, meant to help mostly TW customers).


----------



## dlfl

nooneuknow said:


> I wound up in this thread due to TW failing to provide instructions on how to hook up the TA properly, or not providing them at all. I have Cox as my provider, and they provide the right instructions, for the same equipment, and in the right way if MoCA is in use, or will be in the future. They also provide all the hardware needed with a free "self-install kit". TW seems they'd rather have their customers returning their TiVos, and returning the TAs. So, it's not a huge stretch to wonder just how motivated the techs are to do a proper professional installation of a TA. It's not too much of a stretch to think they don't even know the right way to hook them up (focus on my signature, meant to help mostly TW customers).


Anyone who has followed this thread, or other TWC-related threads, for more than a few days knows that TWC in general has lousy support for Tivos (and TA's), presumably because they have no business interest in providing such support. This may vary between TWC regions. I recently had a truck roll for a problem not related to my TiVo. The tech had worked for TWC for two years and this was the first time he encountered a TiVo. He said in their training it was mentioned that Tivo's existed but no details beyond that were provided.


----------



## CrispyCritter

nooneuknow said:


> That's a very rare mistake. Chalk it up to a lazy/rushed/inexperienced installer, rather than some epidemic. Each TA has the cable in the bag from the factory, unless one slips by without one.


Bag from factory???

I was in Time-Warner country for a year. My TW installer had never heard of a TA, and said his boss had never heard of one either. He tried to convince me the TiVo was the TA. I got rid of him once he got the cablecards going (surprising both of us), since it was obvious he was of no help.

I picked up my two TAs the next day from the TW office. They came with power adapters. Period. Luckily, I actually had USB cables and coaxial cables and was able to get things working fine.

No question that Comcast is much more TiVo friendly than TW.


----------



## nooneuknow

CrispyCritter said:


> Bag from factory???
> 
> I was in Time-Warner country for a year. My TW installer had never heard of a TA, and said his boss had never heard of one either. He tried to convince me the TiVo was the TA. I got rid of him once he got the cablecards going (surprising both of us), since it was obvious he was of no help.
> 
> I picked up my two TAs the next day from the TW office. They came with power adapters. Period. Luckily, I actually had USB cables and coaxial cables and was able to get things working fine.
> 
> No question that Comcast is much more TiVo friendly than TW.


Cox is more friendly than TW as well. That certainly wasn't always something I could say, when making comparisons, which is really what I'm doing when I say Cox (or another company) is more friendly, or better. Big picture, they all still suck.

If you received a TA without a USB cable, it was either swiped to use with another TA, or the TA you received was a re-issue (used) and the person who returned it kept the cable, the returned cable was lost, or it was that "one that slipped by" from the factory.

When I returned four TAs, Cox tried to tell me I didn't need to return anything more than the bare TA. I explained that the power supply, power cord, one coax cable, & USB Cable needed to stay with the TA. I didn't offer back the contents of the four free "self install kits", with an extra coax cable, a splitter, MoCA PoE filter, and instructions/illustrations.

I can say with certainty that Cisco TAs come factory bagged with the TA, power brick, power cord, one coax cable, and one USB cable. No instructions or diagrams, though. What I just listed is the most TW gives, leaving it up to the customer to figure it out, and acquire any items they may need, not included in the factory bag (or however it is received, and with what parts).

Since I've never been issued any TAs not factory sealed, it's easy for me to forget what could be missing from a re-issued one, and incorrectly assume people are at least getting what would be considered "package contents".

I still get treated like I'm the only TiVo owner in my whole market, and still get techs that have never seen a TiVo, let alone know how to do anything with one. Phone support is what I'd call "barely acceptable", based on the bigger picture.


----------



## bsc77

nooneuknow said:


> If you received a TA without a USB cable, it was either swiped to use with another TA, or the TA you received was a re-issue (used) and the person who returned it kept the cable, the returned cable was lost, or it was that "one that slipped by" from the factory.


The explanations that you keep offering, ie the technician is incompetent / lazy, or the TA isn't factory sealed really don't add any value to this thread. You sound like you work for a cable company or have some affiliation with one. I don't think that people really want to hear excuses on why their equipment isn't working, they want their equipment to work.


----------



## nooneuknow

bsc77 said:


> The explanations that you keep offering, ie the technician is incompetent / lazy, or the TA isn't factory sealed really don't add any value to this thread. You sound like you work for a cable company or have some affiliation with one. I don't think that people really want to hear excuses on why their equipment isn't working, they want their equipment to work.


I am not affiliated with any cable company, other than being a Cox *customer*. I have no incentive for what you are insinuating, nor do I have any financial stake in any cable company (or any companies at all), unless you call owning three lifetime service TiVo Roamios a financial stake.

Look back to the TW roasting post I came into this thread with recently, and it blows your insinuations right out of the water.

As for anything I haven't spelled-out, in order to keep this short, I think you are just taking what I am posting out of context from how I intend it to come across.


----------



## bsc77

nooneuknow said:


> Cox is more friendly as well. It certainly wasn't always something I could say, when making comparisons, which is really what I'm doing when I say Cox is more friendly, or better. Big picture, they still suck.
> 
> If you received a TA without a USB cable, it was either swiped to use with another TA, or the TA you received was a re-issue (used) and the person who returned it kept the cable, the returned cable was lost, or it was that "one that slipped by" from the factory.
> 
> When I returned four TAs, Cox tried to tell me I didn't need to return anything more than the bare TA. I explained that the power supply, power cord, one coax cable, & USB Cable needed to stay with the TA. I didn't offer back the contents of the four free "self install kits", with an extra coax cable, a splitter, MoCA PoE filter, and instructions/illustrations.
> 
> I can say with certainty that Cisco TAs come factory bagged with the TA, power brick, power cord, one coax cable, and one USB cable. No instructions or diagrams, though. What I just listed is the most TW gives, leaving it up to the customer to figure it out, and acquire any items they may need, not included in the factory bag (or however it is received, and with what parts).
> 
> Since I've never been issued any TAs not factory sealed, it's easy for me to forget what could be missing from a re-issued one, and incorrectly assume people are at least getting what would be considered "package contents".
> 
> I still get treated like I'm the only TiVo owner in my whole market, and still get techs that have never seen a TiVo, let alone know how to do anything with one. Phone support is what I'd call "acceptable", based on the bigger picture.





nooneuknow said:


> I am not affiliated with any cable company, other than being a Cox *customer*. I have no incentive for what you are insinuating, nor do I have any financial stake in any cable company (or any companies at all), unless you call owning three lifetime service TiVo Roamios a financial stake.
> 
> Look back to the TW roasting post I came into this thread with recently, and it blows your insinuations right out of the water.


There's a difference between a personal attack and simply stating that your posts simply haven't added much to the thread. If it came across as a personal attack, it wasn't my intention.


----------



## stever40

We got hit with the channel TWC lineup change on Tuesday night. By reading the thread and repeating guided setup, i was able to force each of my 3 tivos to call back in to get in and get the new guide. All major network season passes updated to new HD channel (1200 block) automatically. I used my iPad and the tivo app to get new season passes for networks like HBO, SHO, AMC, FX, TNT, etc. Longest part of process was final 20 minute call back into Tivo. 

Thanks for posting all the help to make it easy for others.


----------



## SASouth

stever40 said:


> We got hit with the channel TWC lineup change on Tuesday night. By reading the thread and repeating guided setup, i was able to force each of my 3 tivos to call back in to get in and get the new guide. All major network season passes updated to new HD channel (1200 block) automatically. I used my iPad and the tivo app to get new season passes for networks like HBO, SHO, AMC, FX, TNT, etc. Longest part of process was final 20 minute call back into Tivo.
> 
> Thanks for posting all the help to make it easy for others.


Where are you at?


----------



## stever40

Haha, that's important, Kansas City.


----------



## SASouth

stever40 said:


> Haha, that's important, Kansas City.


Thx.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

nooneuknow said:


> ...unless you call owning three lifetime service TiVo Roamios a financial stake.


Just curious, why three? I bought my first Tivo, a Sony Series 1 in 1998. Since then, I had always bought new Tivos two at a time and immediately installed the biggest HDD's possible.

With it's 6 tuners and huge capacity, in January I only bought one Roamio Pro and have never needed more.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

dlfl said:


> Anyone who has followed this thread, or other TWC-related threads, for more than a few days knows that TWC in general has lousy support for Tivos (and TA's), presumably because they have no business interest in providing such support.


You got that right. Right now I am using the Roamio Pro I bought in January and one Series 3 I have had for more than 5 years. I use it mainly to record Mets and Jets games.

I also have one TW cable box with no recorder and I use it for only one reason. Even though we Tivo users are paying the full price for whatever package we have, we do not have any access to any On Demand Channels and TW has no plans to change that. Our cable cards can not access the On Demand channels.

Now and then I will search On Demand for a show I somehow missed that has no future showings. Watching ANYTHING On Demand on a TW box sucks big time. There is no FF, no Rewind (you may have pause) and you must let the ads run their course. That TW box is HD and I have it connected direct to my TV and also through an even older Series 2 Tivo (no cable card) so I can record On Demand and then watch it with the Tivo advantages.

Of course the Series 2 is not HD, but it is still better than watching the actual On Demand on the TW box.


----------



## nooneuknow

Tivo II Jack said:


> Just curious, why three? I bought my first Tivo, a Sony Series 1 in 1998. Since then, I had always bought new Tivos two at a time and immediately installed the biggest HDD's possible.
> 
> With it's 6 tuners and huge capacity, in January I only bought one Roamio Pro and have never needed more.


I'm going to PM my reasons, in order to stay on-topic here.


----------



## EH NYC

TiVo Roamio Pro owner on the Upper West Side here; I previously posted on June 12 regarding the SD issues I had encountered following the TWC channel realignment.

Last weekend, I called both TiVo and TWC customer service about this. The first TiVo customer service rep (contacted online) was hopeless; he kept insisting that there was nothing that could be done and the problem was that the Roamio and the tuning adapter could not auto tune to HD. The second TiVo rep (this time contacted via phone) was more helpful but ultimately suggested that I reach out to TWC. I also told the TiVo rep about the TiVo channel lineup error for channel 200 (NY1 HD and not NY 1 Noticias)---that error has since been corrected.

When I called TWC, I was fortunately connected to a knowledgeable TWC customer service rep who suggested that I disconnect the TiVo and the tuning adapter during which he would remotely send a "refresh" (not sure if that "refresh" involved the CableCARD, TA or both); he recommended that I disconnect both the TA power cord and the USB cord attached to the TA as part of this process. When the reboot and "refresh" were completed, channels 1-99 automatically tuned to HD. All but one of the other channels that I checked now automatically tune to HD, with the exception of one of the Showtime channels (Showtime Family). Other channels that had previously tuned to SD (such as the primary HBO channel) are now in HD.


----------



## artemis89

Weird TWC issue:

Okay, so I have "Standard" TV now. I found out that the ONE channel I care to watch (Investigation Discovery, on 138) is included with Standard. I don't watch anything else on Preferred so I downgraded. 

I can watch this channel via my Roku on the TWC app, so I KNOW it's included on my package. Can't seem to get it on my Tivo though. Nothing with my TA or anything. The reps tell me yes, it IS included in Standard, I should be able to see it. Esp since I can watch it via Roku.

Anyone know what's going on? Tivo doesn't seem to recognize the "standard" package either. Just preferred.


----------



## artemis89

Tivo II Jack said:


> You got that right. Right now I am using the Roamio Pro I bought in January and one Series 3 I have had for more than 5 years. I use it mainly to record Mets and Jets games.
> 
> I also have one TW cable box with no recorder and I use it for only one reason. Even though we Tivo users are paying the full price for whatever package we have, we do not have any access to any On Demand Channels and TW has no plans to change that. Our cable cards can not access the On Demand channels.
> 
> Now and then I will search On Demand for a show I somehow missed that has no future showings. Watching ANYTHING On Demand on a TW box sucks big time. There is no FF, no Rewind (you may have pause) and you must let the ads run their course. That TW box is HD and I have it connected direct to my TV and also through an even older Series 2 Tivo (no cable card) so I can record On Demand and then watch it with the Tivo advantages.
> 
> Of course the Series 2 is not HD, but it is still better than watching the actual On Demand on the TW box.


You can save money if you get something like a roku. $99 I think, and you have access to the TWC app. You can watch all free OnDemand content through there and it costs nothing per month, no equipment rental fees.

I love OnDemand and this is what I use to watch OnDemand content now that I got rid of my box and got a Tivo.

You're right, there is no FF (there is rewind though, and I can pause) which sort of sucks but I'm glad I don't have to pay for a cable box in order to get the content.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

artemis89 said:


> You can save money if you get something like a roku. $99 I think, and you have access to the TWC app. You can watch all free OnDemand content through there and it costs nothing per month, no equipment rental fees.
> 
> You're right, there is no FF (there is rewind though, and I can pause) which sort of sucks but I'm glad I don't have to pay for a cable box in order to get the content.


That's a shame on me there. Another BB community I visit daily is made up of people who work or used to work together. There is one member who has been advocating such a thing for months. This was also the cover story on the most recent issue of Consumer Reports.

The person above has several services, some free and some with fees such as Netflix, Vimeo and another service I used free for one month during the phony TW vs. CBS dispute last year. He claims he can get just about everything on cable for a fraction of the price.

It sounds like a lot of work and confusing programming so I haven't looked into it at all. Just now I took a look at Vimeo and saw a price of $199, way higher than cable. Then I realized it was $199 per year. Really wish I knew more about this and how it works.

For instance, does your setup allow you to record shows to Tivo?

Had to come back and add this. I would never opt for anything that would eliminate Tivo. If Tivo were to disappear tomorrow I think I would throw out my TV set and stop watching altogether.


----------



## wtherrell

artemis89 said:


> You can save money if you get something like a roku. $99 I think, and you have access to the TWC app. You can watch all free OnDemand content through there and it costs nothing per month, no equipment rental fees.
> 
> I love OnDemand and this is what I use to watch OnDemand content now that I got rid of my box and got a Tivo.
> 
> You're right, there is no FF (there is rewind though, and I can pause) which sort of sucks but I'm glad I don't have to pay for a cable box in order to get the content.


+10 on the Roku TWC on demand. No closed captions on the Roku TWC OD like there is on the PC version, tho.


----------



## artemis89

Tivo Jack,

There is no fee associated with a Roku, just the upfront cost, about $99. I use mine to stream Netflix ($7.99 a month, which I've had for years) and Crackle movies (free) and then when TWC added their app to it, I used it to access channels and OnDemand content at no extra charge.

I use my Tivo to access my channels and record my shows onto it for later viewing. TWC app isn't for recording, just for OnDemand content and watching live shows.

I really like my setup. I don't find Roku that confusing.


----------



## hytekjosh

artemis89 said:


> Tivo Jack,
> 
> There is no fee associated with a Roku, just the upfront cost, about $99. I use mine to stream Netflix ($7.99 a month, which I've had for years) and Crackle movies (free) and then when TWC added their app to it, I used it to access channels and OnDemand content at no extra charge.
> 
> I use my Tivo to access my channels and record my shows onto it for later viewing. TWC app isn't for recording, just for OnDemand content and watching live shows.
> 
> I really like my setup. I don't find Roku that confusing.


I think the Roku 1 was just for sale on Woot or some similar site for $29 for a refurb unit. I use a Roku 3 for TWC on-demand, HBO, SHO, Amazon, etc, and its pretty good. I wish Tivo had this all built-in though.


----------



## artemis89

Yeah my Tivo has built-in Netflix but I never use it. I have a series3 HD one and the Netflix interface is awful, slow and clunky. I just use my Roku for all things streaming and use my Tivo for Live TV and recording/watching only.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

artemis89 said:


> Tivo Jack,
> 
> There is no fee associated with a Roku, just the upfront cost, about $99. I use mine to stream Netflix ($7.99 a month, which I've had for years) and Crackle movies (free) and then when TWC added their app to it, I used it to access channels and OnDemand content at no extra charge.
> 
> I use my Tivo to access my channels and record my shows onto it for later viewing. TWC app isn't for recording, just for OnDemand content and watching live shows.
> 
> I really like my setup. I don't find Roku that confusing.


I appreciate all the responses and suggestions here, but I need to do some research because I am still finding all this confusing. One said there is no cc on Roku and that is a deal breaker for me.

I also do not want to watch ANYTHING live or that I haven't recorded, I am totally spoiled by Tivo and the great capabilities it gives us.


----------



## wtherrell

Tivo II Jack said:


> I appreciate all the responses and suggestions here, but I need to do some research because I am still finding all this confusing. One said there is no cc on Roku and that is a deal breaker for me.
> 
> I also do not want to watch ANYTHING live or that I haven't recorded, I am totally spoiled by Tivo and the great capabilities it gives us.


No cc just on TWC app. Netflix, Hulu +, others, have subtitles or captions just fine.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

wtherrell said:


> No cc just on TWC app. Netflix, Hulu +, others, have subtitles or captions just fine.


OK, I decided to dive in and start with TW App. I went to Google play and installed the TW App. Prior to installing it indicated that it was going to install to my Galaxy S4 phone.

I am assuming I also have to install it on my computers, but when I go back the the installer it just says Installed with no option to install on another device.


----------



## randymac88

bsc77 said:


> I fixed my issue of getting SD channels on channels 1-99. After realizing that my TWC box was working I narrowed the issue down to the TA or the cable card. I did a little digging and found that my cable technician had improperly installed my TA.


Getting back to the original issue at hand, I was actually able to fix my SD-only issue on 2,4,7 etc. It was indeed related to the tuning adapter. I had the USB cable installed, but by restarting it, flipping the power button on and off a few times, having TiVo tell me that there was no tuner installed, and then toggling the TA so TiVo finally saw it, the TiVo spontaneously restarted. When it came back, I had all my HBO channels available. No call necessary.

I don't really know what I did, but messing around with the TA seemed to do the trick. Hope that's at least moderately helpful to a few on here.


----------



## randymac88

bsc77 said:


> I fixed my issue of getting SD channels on channels 1-99. After realizing that my TWC box was working I narrowed the issue down to the TA or the cable card. I did a little digging and found that my cable technician had improperly installed my TA.


Getting back to the original issue at hand, I was actually able to fix my SD-only issue on 2,4,7 etc. It was indeed related to the tuning adapter. I had the USB cable installed, but by restarting it, flipping the power button on and off a few times, having TiVo tell me that there was no tuner installed, and then toggling the TA so TiVo finally saw it, the TiVo spontaneously restarted. When it came back, I had all my HBO channels available. No call necessary.

I don't really know what I did, but messing around with the TA seemed to do the trick. Hope that's at least moderately helpful to a few on here.


----------



## bsc77

randymac88 said:


> Getting back to the original issue at hand, I was actually able to fix my SD-only issue on 2,4,7 etc. It was indeed related to the tuning adapter. I had the USB cable installed, but by restarting it, flipping the power button on and off a few times, having TiVo tell me that there was no tuner installed, and then toggling the TA so TiVo finally saw it, the TiVo spontaneously restarted. When it came back, I had all my HBO channels available. No call necessary.
> 
> I don't really know what I did, but messing around with the TA seemed to do the trick. Hope that's at least moderately helpful to a few on here.


That's great news. If Tivo told you there was no tuning adapter connected it was definitely an issue with your USB connection. The USB connection is the only way that Tivo recognizes that a TA is installed.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Tivo II Jack said:


> OK, I decided to dive in and start with TW App. I went to Google play and installed the TW App. Prior to installing it indicated that it was going to install to my Galaxy S4 phone.
> 
> I am assuming I also have to install it on my computers, but when I go back the the installer it just says Installed with no option to install on another device.


OK, sorry about changing the subject here but discussions will always drift in any community. Once something related comes up, it is human nature to begin discussing that also.

I would still like to know more about these various apps for watching on demand and other things on devices. I installed the TW app from my computer, but it installed itself on my phone and I can't find any way to get it to install on any other device such as my computers and I would sleep in a barrel of broken glass before watching ANY TV on a phone screen.

Again, sorry for changing the subject but the people who seem to have the answers are right here in this string. If you can tell me where, I will gladly drop this and relocate to another more appropriate string. In my quest for info, I now see the networks also have apps for watching their programs on devices and since TW treats Tivo users like red headed step children and denies us access to On Demand (WHICH WE PAY FOR), I would like more info.


----------



## cwoody222

The TWC app is only available for mobile devices, not computers.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

cwoody222 said:


> The TWC app is only available for mobile devices, not computers.


Re TW...DUH! That's on me, not you, but what about other apps for getting on demand on computers. It looks like each network has their own.


----------



## wtherrell

cwoody222 said:


> The TWC app is only available for mobile devices, not computers.


Wrong! I have it on my computer. The computer version has closed captions available.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

wtherrell said:


> Wrong! I have it on my computer. The computer version has closed captions available.


OK, how do I do that? As said, when I downloaded the app from my computer it was installed on my Galaxy 4S and when I return to the download site on my computer I get the message 'already installed.


----------



## wtherrell

Tivo II Jack said:


> OK, how do I do that? As said, when I downloaded the app from my computer it was installed on my Galaxy 4S and when I return to the download site on my computer I get the message 'already installed.


I believe that I found it on the TWC website. You sign in through your browser. They verify your account information and then they give you access to all the OD content. So it's not an app but a website. You stream it to your PC. If I get time tomorrow I will see if I can look up the URL and post it if you have not found it by then.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

wtherrell said:


> I believe that I found it on the TWC website. You sign in through your browser. They verify your account information and then they give you access to all the OD content. So it's not an app but a website. You stream it to your PC. If I get time tomorrow I will see if I can look up the URL and post it if you have not found it by then.


I think I found it and if so it is as useless as TW is in general.

http://www.twcondemand.com/

I went to ABC and looked for a show at random, it wasn't listed. I then did a search for it and the search results showed RESULTS - 0. It is a show currently running on ABC.


----------



## nooneuknow

bsc77 said:


> That's great news. If Tivo told you there was no tuning adapter connected it was definitely an issue with your USB connection. The USB connection is the only way that Tivo recognizes that a TA is installed.


I wonder where you got that correct information from... 

It can also be anything that causes the internal operation of the USB port on the TiVo or the TA to simply not acknowledge or respond.

I've had my TAs go into states where the TiVo logs show the TA is not responding to the USB serial link, and there was absolutely no issue with the USB cable, or the connections. The TA just needed to be power cycled (via the power cord) in this case. I've also had the cableco check my TA, and the TA reported fully operational, but that the USB serial link was down. Again, no issues with the cable, or the connections. In this case the TiVo needed to be rebooted.

Sometimes it's just a matter of unplugging the USB cable for a while, then plugging it back in to re-establish communication.


----------



## bsc77

nooneuknow said:


> I wonder where you got that correct information from...
> 
> It can also be anything that causes the internal operation of the USB port on the TiVo or the TA to simply not acknowledge or respond.
> 
> I've had my TAs go into states where the TiVo logs show the TA is not responding to the USB serial link, and there was absolutely no issue with the USB cable, or the connections. The TA just needed to be power cycled (via the power cord) in this case. I've also had the cableco check my TA, and the TA reported fully operational, but that the USB serial link was down. Again, no issues with the cable, or the connections. In this case the TiVo needed to be rebooted.
> 
> Sometimes it's just a matter of unplugging the USB cable for a while, then plugging it back in to re-establish communication.


LOL, if there were reputation points on here I'd give them to you.

I wish that the Series3 had some kind of error message such indicating there was not tuning adapter attached. Before I had the cable installed when I went to the tuning adapter setting in "setting" it said something to the effect of "a tuning adapter is a piece of hardware provided by your cable company", it didn't say anything like "there is no tuning adapter installed" or anything else. In other words it should be very obvious that a TA is present or not in that menu, but there haven't been any software updates or enhancements to Series3 boxes.


----------



## jcmoor1

I tried about 3 years ago to get Time Warner to setup a cable card with my HD TV and it was a total disaster. I think it was one of the first generation cable cards and the techs did not know anything about them and the support was basically non-existent so I just gave up. I have been using Direct TV with their Tivo box for the past couple of years and been happy but they price is going up and I am considering switching back to TW. The plan would be to get a Tivo Premiere or one of the other HD Tivos (probably on Ebay). I know I would also need a tuning adapter. I have looked at TW support and see that they apparently now even allow self installation for cable cards. I am trying to decide whether to give TW another chance if I can get some idea that they have finally figured out how to support card devices. My questions for somebody who has experience:
Do the Tivo HD boxes work with TW and their tuning adapters? Is their support any good if there are issues? Are there any recommendations for a particular Tivo HD unit that is preferred with TW, or is there any differene in how they work? Any advice in how to proceed would be appreciated.


----------



## whiteshaft

jcmoor1 said:


> Do the Tivo HD boxes work with TW and their tuning adapters? Is their support any good if there are issues? Are there any recommendations for a particular Tivo HD unit that is preferred with TW, or is there any differene in how they work? Any advice in how to proceed would be appreciated.


I too went through the pain of early cable card adoption and TWC. Back when I got my TivoHD they had to send out a tech (they wouldn't just mail me the cards) and it took two visits and several cards before they succeeded (half of the cards seemed defective). Later I added the tuning adapter which would periodically lose sync and drove me up the wall.

I just self-installed a Roamio Plus and I will say that the process was much easier this time around. TWC has a cable store fairly close by where I was able to trade in the old cards and get a new multi stream card (M-Card), and other than the drive and the long, DMV-like wait it was way better than waiting on a tech (they did offer to mail the card but I couldn't wait). I plugged it into the Roamio, called the number (for the record, the Cable Card department is the ONLY TWC dept. that has their **** together, IMHO) and boom, done. I plugged in the old tuning adapter and it synced right away, much quicker than with the older unit. And that's my only caveat -- if you're installing an older TiVo model then YMMV and I can't predict how well the TW gear will work with it. But with the Roamio Plus it went surprisingly smooth.


----------



## cwoody222

Aside from any TWC issues (there shouldn't be any), I wouldn't recommend a TiVo HD. They're too old.

Don't go older than a Premiere (what I have).

Although I had a Series3 (OLED version) with CC and a Tuning Adapter and it worked.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

whiteshaft said:


> I plugged it into the Roamio, called the number (for the record, the Cable Card department is the ONLY TWC dept. that has their **** together, IMHO) and boom, done.


I agree with your comment 110%


----------



## Teeps

jcmoor1 said:


> The plan would be to get a Tivo Premiere or one of the other HD Tivos (probably on Ebay).
> I know I would also need a tuning adapter.


Each TiVo will need its own tuning adapter and multi stream cable card.



jcmoor1 said:


> My questions for somebody who has experience:
> Do the Tivo HD boxes work with TW and their tuning adapters?
> Is their support any good if there are issues?


TiVo hd should work fine with tw systems.

As of late I have had good experience with service support from tw.
cable card national support number
866-532-2598


----------



## jcmoor1

Thanks so much; I feel better about giving TW a try again!


----------



## Tivo II Jack

jcmoor1 said:


> Thanks so much; I feel better about giving TW a try again!


Don't get carried away here, the only good thing about TW is the people who do tech support for setting up cable cards are excellent, everything else about TW SUCKS. You would be better off calling your grandmother than TW tech support. Their answer for everything is to set up an appointment for one of their "geniuses" to come to your home.

I have had TW since 1987 and the only time one of their employees was EVER in my home was the day the cable was installed 27 years ago. They have attempted to get me to set an appointment to "fix" my problems at least 100 times over the years. I have refused every single time and yet, every single problem miraculously "cured" itself which means the problems were ALL on their end and not with my equipment.

I firmly believe that the high prices for cable are due to them having zero competition for over a quarter of a century. Their mini-monopolies due to the entire country being divided into zones wherein each zone only has access to one cable company is the only thing enabling these crooks.

That is changing today. I own a Co-Op in an 84 unit building and it has just been wired for FIOS. As soon as FIOS is available I will try it and most likely tell TW to take a walk.


----------



## rich

The folks at the TWC CableCard number were polite and efficient when I called a couple of weeks ago. Totally unlike the rest of TWC.


----------



## cwoody222

The CableCARD folks are located right around the corner from me 

When I call, we can chat about the weather.


----------



## cosmo4u

cwoody222 said:


> I am in Buffalo and I can confirm how it's supposed to work here and how it does work here is that you will get the HD version of any channel - if it exists - no matter what you tune to.
> 
> If I go to any channel below 99 that has an HD "duplicate" on a higher channel, I still see HD.
> 
> I can view HD of my local networks on 2, 4, 7 or 1202, 1204 or 1207.


Just had the channel change last night here in ulster NY.
Have all channels in HD so maybe there is hope for all.

I do have a TA and Cable Card...not sure if that makes a difference


----------



## jsmeeker

weeeee...... Big lineup change hit DFW/North Texas today. I was expecting TiVo to handle it automatically, but it seems I need to re-run guided setup and select a different lineup and then adjust every season pass?


----------



## ryannel

I had to rerun guided setup. Some of the new channels showed up (for channel numbers that didn't previously exist, that all appear correct. for legacy channels that are changing or disappearing, those seem to have stayed the same). None of the new channels like the locals in the 1200's are showing listings. "Old" channels that didn't change are showing the "old" TV schedule for today. will see if it gets fixed in a few days.

I had to go in and setup my season passes again... It was easy to do with the App.


----------



## jsmeeker

not having the 1200 locals is an issue. Sounds like TiVo/tribune has yet to build out the new lineup for their systems.


----------



## ryannel

I think that is right. But now that TWC is showing the best available format on any channel, it means you can rely on the schedule for the "basic cable" channels 1-100 whose schedules are up to date and showing correct programming, and get the HD signal. At least for the xx.1 channels (i.e. 4.1, 5.1, 8.1, etc.).

Lots of wrong channels throughout the 200's and 300's though


----------



## 59er

As a reminder, based on my experience in NYC (and others' experiences elsewhere), the Tuning Adapter is a key part of the auto-HD experience. You must have your TA attached and functioning in order to get the auto-HD.


----------



## InkBlot

I had to go back through guided setup twice...the first time returned the old lineup.

As a tip: if, while going through the setup where it asks you to confirm channels, and you select "No, or not sure" each time, then TiVo will simply come back and tell you how many channel lineups it found for your area, and show you complete lists. That's how I finally found my new lineup "Time Warner Digital Rebuild Extended" (or something like that).


----------



## dlfl

ryannel said:


> ......... But now that TWC is showing the best available format on any channel, .......


TWC in some regions only. My region, SW Ohio, isn't scheduled to get this "auto-HD" thing until late next year.


----------



## SASouth

dlfl said:


> TWC in some regions only. My region, SW Ohio, isn't scheduled to get this "auto-HD" thing until late next year.


Just curious. Where did you get this info?

This snippet from TWC's Programming Notifications for Dayton/Cincinnati seems to indicate the line up change is coming sooner than late next year.

_"From time to time Time Warner Cable makes certain changes in the services that we offer. On or after August 13, 2014 Time Warner Cable will be making technical changes to our cable system in the Dayton area that may disrupt your ability to view the following unencrypted (in-the-clear) channels on a digital television or other device that includes a QAM tuner (a ClearQAM device):"_


----------



## dlfl

dlfl said:


> ...... My region, SW Ohio, isn't scheduled to get this "auto-HD" thing until late next year.





SASouth said:


> Just curious. Where did you get this info?
> ......


I was talking to a TWC rep located in Blue Ash on another problem and asked him about the change. I was surprised it would be so far out also. But we really don't need to be concerned with such things right? Just be assured TWC will do what's right for the customer -- after all "Coach" told you so. 

Isn't it great that in addition to going through all the telephone menus and giving them your phone number -- again -- you also have to wait through coach'es stupid spiel before you even get started? It's like they're actually trying to be America's most hated company.


----------



## SASouth

dlfl said:


> I was talking to a TWC rep located in Blue Ash on another problem and asked him about the change. I was surprised it would be so far out also. But we really don't need to be concerned with such things right? Just be assured TWC will do what's right for the customer -- after all "Coach" told you so.
> 
> Isn't it great that in addition to going through all the telephone menus and giving them your phone number -- again -- you also have to wait through coach'es stupid spiel before you even get started? It's like they're actually trying to be America's most hated company.


Just another example of the right hand not knowing what the left hand is doing.


----------



## jollygrunt777

jsmeeker said:


> weeeee...... Big lineup change hit DFW/North Texas today. I was expecting TiVo to handle it automatically, but it seems I need to re-run guided setup and select a different lineup and then adjust every season pass?


I've heard my area is supposed to get it sometime in September. I just hope it comes on a day when I don't have any shows scheduled to record.


----------



## Teeps

jollygrunt777 said:


> I've heard my area is supposed to get it sometime in September. I just hope it comes on a day when I don't have any shows scheduled to record.


That's what bittorrent is for...

We are still waiting, here in Torrance.


----------



## unitron

jollygrunt777 said:


> I've heard my area is supposed to get it sometime in September. I just hope it comes on a day when I don't have any shows scheduled to record.


Let's see. September. When the networks are starting their new season.

Nah, shouldn't be any problem at all.

Does TWC understand any of the non-technical aspects of TV, like why people watch?


----------



## jollygrunt777

Well this morning I wake up to missing channels. I figured the TA needed a reboot so I did that. It didn't fix the issue. I then noticed that many of the channels from 2-99 were in HD when they're usually SD. Also non of my premium movie channels and most of my sports channels aren't working. I've done 5 repeat guided setups to no avail. Talk about a half assed rollout of the new lineup. Funny thing is that the letter I received from twc said that the changes wouldn't happen until September 11th.


----------



## videobruce

> Call them back and keep asking for supervisors until you find someone who knows intelligent answers.


Good luck with that.

*BUT*, filing a complaint with the NYS PSC gave results in less than 12 hours (which I believe is the requirement).


----------



## chassey4

Teeps said:


> That's what bittorrent is for...
> 
> We are still waiting, here in Torrance.


yesterday we received a ltr from TWC advising their new channel lineup will go into affect on 9/24/2014. having seen the confusion caused when they cancelled the earlier channel lineup change hope they keep Tivo in the loop and the changeover goes smoothly. regrettably it looks like it's the week the fall TV season starts. good luck all! sorry, forgot to say we live in Fullerton which should be part of the southern california service area


----------



## Welshdog

I have a question for TWC users in Austin, TX - and maybe others as well. On my bill I see "Standard TV - $74.99" and then immediately under that it says "Starter TV, Standard TV". When I look at the services TWC offers, there is a separate offer for Starter and Standard and neither of them is $74.99. The only thing offered that comes close to that price is "Preferred TV w/ Whole House DVR Service" or $79.99.

Does anyone else have a bill that looks like this? I'm looking for ways to reduce my bill as I am currently unemployed. It occurs to me that if I converted to Standard TV with a cable card in my Tivo HD it would be LESS than I am paying for the current analog service. Also, it now occurs to me that I might have been overpaying for cable for many, many years. I hope not.

Bill detail looks like this:


----------



## tatergator1

Welshdog said:


> I have a question for TWC users in Austin, TX - and maybe others as well. On my bill I see "Standard TV - $74.99" and then immediately under that it says "Starter TV, Standard TV". When I look at the services TWC offers, there is a separate offer for Starter and Standard and neither of them is $74.99. The only thing offered that comes close to that price is "Preferred TV w/ Whole House DVR Service" or $79.99.
> 
> Does anyone else have a bill that looks like this? I'm looking for ways to reduce my bill as I am currently unemployed. It occurs to me that if I converted to Standard TV with a cable card in my Tivo HD it would be LESS than I am paying for the current analog service. Also, it now occurs to me that I might have been overpaying for cable for many, many years. I hope not.
> 
> Bill detail looks like this:


Keep in mind that what you see on the TWC website are almost always 12-month promo prices for new customers. The price your seeing seems reasonable when I compare it to rates for the equivalent package here. Every year, TWC sends out an insert with your bill that lists all the regular prices for things. I believe Standard TV (which includes Starter TV) is $72.99 here, regular price.

You could call and threaten to cancel completely, they might budge and give you a better rate.


----------



## cwoody222

My bill refers to packages called things that are no longer available.

So it's almost impossible to compare your bill to what current options they offer.


----------



## Welshdog

Okay thanks - good info. I'll just get in touch with them and threaten to drop service and see what I can get. I am pretty sure that what I have is considered an "analog" package. I had heard some time ago that this package had become more expensive than a standard digital" package. I think this was because TWC wanted people to go digital/SDV. At that time I was unwilling to go digital because so many people had issues with cable cards and tuning adapters. I think I'm now ready to give it a whirl.


----------



## Teeps

chassey4 said:


> yesterday we received a ltr from TWC advising their new channel lineup will go into affect on 9/24/2014. having seen the confusion caused when they cancelled the earlier channel lineup change hope they keep Tivo in the loop and the changeover goes smoothly. regrettably it looks like it's the week the fall TV season starts. good luck all! sorry, forgot to say we live in Fullerton which should be part of the southern california service area


Yep, it's supposed to be rolling out in Torrance 23 Sept 14.
Not looking forward to it either.


----------



## 59er

Be reminded: The tuning adapter plays a critical role in auto-tuning HD on the new consolidated lineup.


----------



## Teeps

59er said:


> Be reminded: The tuning adapter plays a critical role in auto-tuning HD on the new consolidated lineup.


It always has; nothing new to see with coming lineup change.
Except more useless (to me) channels.


----------



## dlfl

59er said:


> Be reminded: The tuning adapter plays a critical role in auto-tuning HD on the new consolidated lineup.





Teeps said:


> It always has; nothing new to see with coming lineup change.
> Except more useless (to me) channels.


Yeah there's something new with TA's and auto-tuning: properly tuning **all** channels will depend on the TA instead of just the ones that are SDV now, about half my current channels. Thus I will likely experience twice as many tuning failures as I now have. At least that's my understanding of how it works. I would love to be wrong.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> Yeah there's something new with TA's and auto-tuning: properly tuning **all** channels will depend on the TA instead of just the ones that are SDV now, about half my current channels. Thus I will likely experience twice as many tuning failures as I now have. At least that's my understanding of how it works. I would love to be wrong.


Yuck... seems crazy to put everything on SDV...

How is the 'tuning failure / missed recording' issue these days? Did updated TiVo code and TA code finally add a retry and fix the issue?

Im loving it here in 'no TA required' land... havent missed a recording since I moved.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> Yuck... seems crazy to put everything on SDV...
> 
> How is the 'tuning failure / missed recording' issue these days? Did updated TiVo code and TA code finally add a retry and fix the issue?
> 
> Im loving it here in 'no TA required' land... havent missed a recording since I moved.


As I understand it the software used on the latest Tivo models (Roamio's) has been modified to do tuning retries. This may also impact some Premiere models too -- not sure about that.

I'm still running a TiVo HD and even after the TA and CableCARD have been updated to the latest firmware, tuning failures have not decreased in frequency.

If my TWC region ever stops using SDV I may ask them how much it would cost me to keep the TA. It might be worth it just so I can take it out in a field and smash it with a sledge hammer!


----------



## Teeps

dlfl said:


> If my TWC region ever stops using SDV I may ask them how much it would cost me to keep the TA. It might be worth it just so I can take it out in a field and smash it with a sledge hammer!


12ga shot gun with a deer slug, followed by 00 shot, that would get-er-done!

Knock on wood; my TiVo S3 648 rarely fails to tune a requested channel.
But, that I suspect is because the T/A gets rebooted daily via lamp timer...

My Elite XL-4 suffers more tuning failures than the S3.
The last time I called TimeWarner support for tivo message "Channel Not Available; contact cable provider". 
The agent said it was because the tuning adapter becomes constipated, and needs a routine reboot to keep them regular. So to speak.
Since receiving that revelation, I have been rebooting the t/a once a week or when I remember to do it.
That seems to have cured(?) the problem.

dlfl, as much as I would like to see tw abort SDV. I don't think it's very likely. They have too much invested at this time, and with them canning analog service, opens up more band width for even more useless (to me) channels.


----------



## nooneuknow

The Cisco STA1520 12V 2.5A TA power supplies (LiteOn) make great power supply substitutes for base model Roamios. So, please spare them from TA Rage, as they are both higher capacity, and better quality, than base Roamio 12V 2.0A wall-warts.

I switched all mine around (TiVo wart running the TAs, and TA brick running the base Roamios), and besides great results for the TiVos that were struggling with 3TB drives, the operating temp of the TA bricks stayed the same, while the TiVo warts run much cooler now (equal temps comparing the two, swapped).

I'd be willing to pay a reasonable amount to get more of the TA bricks.


----------



## dlfl

Teeps said:


> 12ga shot gun with a deer slug, followed by 00 shot, that would get-er-done!


LOL. But I don't have a shotgun. Actually I don't have a "real" sledge hammer either, but a pipe wrench or just plain hammer will do the job. 


Teeps said:


> .... I have been rebooting the t/a once a week or when I remember to do it.
> That seems to have cured(?) the problem.


Well I do have to power-cycle my TA every few weeks when I lose some or all of my SDV channels. However there is another random SDV-tuning mode that can occur any time -- even shortly after power-cycling it. A tuning retry (ch-up, ch-down) is needed then (and if it's tuning for a recording, the recording is lost). I get this type failure once or more every day on my THD.


Teeps said:


> dlfl, as much as I would like to see tw abort SDV. I don't think it's very likely. They have too much invested at this time, and with them canning analog service, opens up more band width for even more useless (to me) channels.


I'm afraid you are right.


nooneuknow said:


> The Cisco STA1520 12V 2.5A TA power supplies (LiteOn) make great power supply substitutes for base model Roamios. So, please spare them from TA Rage, as they are both higher capacity, and better quality, than base Roamio 12V 2.0A wall-warts.........


Hey, I don't think anyone is directing TA rage at the power supply.


----------



## tatergator1

dlfl said:


> If my TWC region ever stops using SDV I may ask them how much it would cost me to keep the TA. It might be worth it just so I can take it out in a field and smash it with a sledge hammer!


I just checked the August 2013 fee brochure for TWC Central Ohio and the unreturned equipment fee for a TA was $143.


----------



## dlfl

tatergator1 said:


> I just checked the August 2013 fee brochure for TWC Central Ohio and the unreturned equipment fee for a TA was $143.


Not surprising at all. Of course if they stop using SDV the actual value should be zero -- not that I would expect them to act accordingly.


----------



## cwoody222

tatergator1 said:


> I just checked the August 2013 fee brochure for TWC Central Ohio and the unreturned equipment fee for a TA was $143.


I have a "spare" one sitting in my closet that they sent me by accident years ago, in case my current one stops working. I better make sure I return it eventually!


----------



## Welshdog

So I got the Mcard and the TA installed and working - sort of. Some channels give me the "Channel temporarily unavailable" message. I think some of them tuned properly earlier today and now are just black. Is this likely a CableCard/TA issue or something with TWCs system? Just trying to figure out who to call first. The TWC CableCard people are nice and seem to know what they are doing.


----------



## videobruce

cwoody222 said:


> I have a "spare" one sitting in my closet that they sent me by accident years ago, in case my current one stops working. I better make sure I return it eventually!


I should of kept mine. Too bad I didn't read this a week earlier. 

But I do have their DVR remote they sent me with the adapter. Haven't figured how it works with the TA yet.

(Glad they know what they are doing.  )


----------



## videobruce

*Welshdog;*

1, Reboot the TiVo (remove power),
2. Try removing and reinserting the CC 6-8 times in case the pins are 'dirty' (bad contacts) *while the DVR is powered down*,
3. Same with the USB cable, while is it up and running. See if you get the disconnect, then reconnect message each time (confirm communication between units),
4. Try the other USB port on the DVR,
5. Try another cable.
.

How many stations are affected? Are they the same ones all the time?


----------



## L David Matheny

Welshdog said:


> So I got the Mcard and the TA installed and working - sort of. Some channels give me the "Channel temporarily unavailable" message. I think some of them tuned properly earlier today and now are just black. Is this likely a CableCard/TA issue or something with TWCs system? Just trying to figure out who to call first. The TWC CableCard people are nice and seem to know what they are doing.


It should be mentioned occasionally that with Switched Digital Video some "tuning failures" are normal. The whole purpose of SDV is to allow the cable company to offer more channels than they can physically transmit at one time, thus requiring a Tuning Adapter to dynamically map the virtual channel someone requests to one of the physical channels available. If all physical channels available for SDV are already being used by other people for other virtual channels, the new requester will experience a tuning failure and will just have to wait until a physical channel becomes available. That's how SDV works. That's what a TA does.


----------



## Teeps

Welshdog said:


> So I got the Mcard and the TA installed and working - sort of. Some channels give me the "Channel temporarily unavailable" message. I think some of them tuned properly earlier today and now are just black. Is this likely a CableCard/TA issue or something with TWCs system? Just trying to figure out who to call first. The TWC CableCard people are nice and seem to know what they are doing.


Reboot the tuning adapter by disconnecting the power cord for 1 minute.

Last time I called time warner for that message. The time warner tech agent said it was caused by the tuning adapter.
He said, for lack of a more technical description (my words), the t/a gets constipated and needs flushing...


----------



## Welshdog

videobruce said:


> *Welshdog;*
> 
> 1, Reboot the TiVo (remove power),
> 2. Try removing and reinserting the CC 6-8 times in case the pins are 'dirty' (bad contacts) *while the DVR is powered down*,
> 3. Same with the USB cable, while is it up and running. See if you get the disconnect, then reconnect message each time (confirm communication between units),
> 4. Try the other USB port on the DVR,
> 5. Try another cable.
> .
> 
> How many stations are affected? Are they the same ones all the time?


Called TWC CableCard office. They checked a variety of things and then asked for my EMMs - they were zero. She added more and we rebooted the TA. Now able to tune all channels.

I also checked the things you mentioned just to be sure. Thanks for those tips.


----------



## Teeps

Welshdog said:


> Called TWC CableCard office. They checked a variety of things and then asked for my EMMs - they were zero. She added more and we rebooted the TA. Now able to tune all channels.
> 
> I also checked the things you mentioned just to be sure. Thanks for those tips.


Good to hear.
I would reboot the tuning adapter weekly or at least a couple times a month.


----------



## videobruce

> for lack of a more technical description (my words), the t/a gets constipated and needs flushing...


Memory corruption? A simple clear cache (or memory if you prefer) would probably solve the problem. But, I guess they ;like getting hundreds of calls for this.
Poor design. M$ must of written the firmware.


----------



## KarenBorter

I am a new / old Tivo customer. I had one of the OG boxes back in the day then gave it up for TWC DVR. I recently purchased a Roamio that froze after 3 days so returned it and got another unit. Here's the real issue though, the cable card that TWC provided initially didn't pick up all the channels so I replaced it. Both the new Roamio and Cable Card (with TA) are at home to be set up tonight. 

Question: it does say to complete the guided set up BEFORE installing the cable card. I am nervous that this is what caused the cable card to not pick up the premium and expanded basic to begin with. What are your experiences with this?


----------



## cwoody222

KarenBorter said:


> I am a new / old Tivo customer. I had one of the OG boxes back in the day then gave it up for TWC DVR. I recently purchased a Roamio that froze after 3 days so returned it and got another unit. Here's the real issue though, the cable card that TWC provided initially didn't pick up all the channels so I replaced it. Both the new Roamio and Cable Card (with TA) are at home to be set up tonight.
> 
> Question: it does say to complete the guided set up BEFORE installing the cable card. I am nervous that this is what caused the cable card to not pick up the premium and expanded basic to begin with. What are your experiences with this?


It's VERY likely your original CC worked fine; it just wasn't set up properly on TWC's end.

Same with Guided Setup... it really doesn't matter which is done first. They tell you to run GS first because it's takes so long and you don't want the installer waiting around for hours while it finishes (assuming an installer is bringing a CC).

But if you have a self-install, just set up your new Roamio and put the CC in and run GS. Make sure the TA is set up too. If you don't get all the channels call the TWC CC hotline 1-866-606-5889. It's likely your account just needs to be adjusted on their end.

EDIT: If you didn't get Premium or Expanded Basic, perhaps your TA wasn't set up right or you didn't call TWC to "pair" the CC? Even with a self-install, you need to call TWC to authorize the CC and pair it with your Roamio. Otherwise, nothing will work. If you ONLY got basic channels, it sounds like your CC wasn't authorized at all so you were just getting channels you don't need a CC for.


----------



## Greywacke99

So, like many others, I've been waiting on the oft delayed new TWC lineup in Southern California.

Well, ~2 weeks ago Tivo/Tribune prematurely thought that i had been given the new lineup. This appears to be have been contemporaneous with Teeps earlier post re: Sept. 24th being the target date for the Torrance area (I am down in Fountain Valley). So, the TiVo thinks I have the new lineup, but nothing has actually changed on TWC's end yet for me. As such, nearly all our season passes are broken and even directly tuning a channel to watch something live is unpleasant b/c of mismatched guide data.

Recent communication from TWC indicates that I'll actually get the new lineup on Oct. 16th. Is there anything I can do in the meantime? Rerun guided setup to try to get my old lineup back temporarily? Reset all season passes where possible to channels 1-99 (which appear to have good guide data and are tunable with Auto HD)?

I have an S3 648 (OLED) and Cisco 1520 TA, if that matters.


----------



## Teeps

Greywacke99 said:


> So, like many others, I've been waiting on the oft delayed new TWC lineup in Southern California.
> 
> Well, ~2 weeks ago Tivo/Tribune prematurely thought that i had been given the new lineup. This appears to be have been contemporaneous with Teeps earlier post re: Sept. 24th being the target date for the Torrance area (I am down in Fountain Valley). So, the TiVo thinks I have the new lineup, but nothing has actually changed on TWC's end yet for me. As such, nearly all our season passes are broken and even directly tuning a channel to watch something live is unpleasant b/c of mismatched guide data.
> 
> Recent communication from TWC indicates that I'll actually get the new lineup on Oct. 16th. Is there anything I can do in the meantime? Rerun guided setup to try to get my old lineup back temporarily? Reset all season passes where possible to channels 1-99 (which appear to have good guide data and are tunable with Auto HD)?
> 
> I have an S3 648 (OLED) and Cisco 1520 TA, if that matters.


The big day in Torrance is supposed to start tomorrow 8 Oct 2014 and could take a week.
Biting my nails as I have 3 TiVos to deal with...

Greywacke99, please include city & state in your profile.


----------



## ej42137

Greywake99 has already said he's in Southern California, in Fountain Valley.


----------



## randywalters

Teeps said:


> The big day in Torrance is supposed to start tomorrow 8 Oct 2014 and could take a week. Biting my nails as I have 3 TiVos to deal with...


So did your channel lineup change this morning? I'm on the same TWC network as you are but my town (El Segundo) is scheduled for Thurs Oct 9th and i'm wondering what to expect tomorrow. I have my original Series 3 and i'm also testing out my boss's former Premiere alongside it (he gave it to me for free) so i'm wondering how our little network handles the change.


----------



## Teeps

randywalters said:


> So did your channel lineup change this morning? I'm on the same TWC network as you are but my town (El Segundo) is scheduled for Thurs Oct 9th and i'm wondering what to expect tomorrow. I have my original Series 3 and i'm also testing out my boss's former Premiere alongside it (he gave it to me for free) so i'm wondering how our little network handles the change.


As of 1223 hrs, today 8 Oct 2014, still waiting.


----------



## Teeps

ej42137 said:


> Greywake99 has already said he's in Southern California, in Fountain Valley.


Agree.
But, I requested he/she include that info in the profile, as you, I and many others have done.


----------



## 59er

Just as a reminder to all: When the new lineup hits, you're really going to want to have a TA working, because that is what tells TWC whether to serve the HD or SD version of any given channel.


----------



## ej42137

59er said:


> Just as a reminder to all: When the new lineup hits, you're really going to want to have a TA working, because that is what tells TWC whether to serve the HD or SD version of any given channel.


I had heard this somewhere earlier and assumed it to be true; but after the lineup change I tested it by unplugging my tuning adapter and I found that even with the tuning adapter not functional, the channels which have SD and HD versions remained HD even with the tuning adapter unplugged. Those stations that were SDV before such as Sundance remained inaccessible until I reconnected the tuning adapter, but the behavior of all other channels that I checked was unchanged. I suspect that it's the cable card that is performing the SD/HD selection function.


----------



## spepin

My channel lineup changed yesterday (10/8/2014). What do I need to do to my TiVos? Will they pick up the change automatically, or do I need to rerun guided setup?

Also, the brain trust at TWC have really done it now -- at least before, the HD versions of the local channels were easy to remember -- same numbers, but in the 400 range (2=402, 4=404, 11=411, etc.) Now after the change, that logic is out the window:

2 is 1209
4 is 1203
5 is 1212
7 is 1200
9 is 1230
11 is 1206
13 is 1215

Now I wish more than ever that I had FIOS in my neighborhood.


----------



## Teeps

spepin said:


> My channel lineup changed yesterday (10/8/2014). What do I need to do to my TiVos? Will they pick up the change automatically, or do I need to rerun guided setup?
> 
> Also, the brain trust at TWC have really done it now -- at least before, the HD versions of the local channels were easy to remember -- same numbers, but in the 400 range (2=402, 4=404, 11=411, etc.) Now after the change, that logic is out the window:
> 
> 2 is 1209
> 4 is 1203
> 5 is 1212
> 7 is 1200
> 9 is 1230
> 11 is 1206
> 13 is 1215
> 
> Now I wish more than ever that I had FIOS in my neighborhood.


Me too, as the change has occurred for Torrance today.

But hey! time warner says the lineup change makes it easier!


----------



## tatergator1

Teeps said:


> spepin said:
> 
> 
> 
> My channel lineup changed yesterday (10/8/2014). What do I need to do to my TiVos? Will they pick up the change automatically, or do I need to rerun guided setup?
> 
> Also, the brain trust at TWC have really done it now -- at least before, the HD versions of the local channels were easy to remember -- same numbers, but in the 400 range (2=402, 4=404, 11=411, etc.) Now after the change, that logic is out the window:
> 
> 2 is 1209
> 4 is 1203
> 5 is 1212
> 7 is 1200
> 9 is 1230
> 11 is 1206
> 13 is 1215
> 
> Now I wish more than ever that I had FIOS in my neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, as the change has occurred for Torrance today.
> 
> But hey! time warner says the lineup change makes it easier!
Click to expand...

That has to be the stupidest thing ever. In central Ohio, TWC tweaked the lineup years ago to follow the pattern of HD= SD+1000, which is very simple and logical. So 4 was 1004 HD, 301 was 1301 HD. Who, in there right mind, thought assigning HD channel numbers with ending digits that have no correlation to the SD number as well as no correlation to the stations traditional broadcast channel number was a good idea and "easy". Even if they're doing auto-HD, where 2 tunes 1209, it's still stupid.

You have my sympathy.


----------



## Teeps

tatergator1 said:


> Teeps said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has to be the stupidest thing ever. In central Ohio, TWC tweaked the lineup years ago to follow the pattern of HD= SD+1000, which is very simple and logical. So 4 was 1004 HD, 301 was 1301 HD. Who, in there right mind, thought assigning HD channel numbers with ending digits that have no correlation to the SD number as well as no correlation to the stations traditional broadcast channel number was a good idea and "easy". Even if they're doing auto-HD, where 2 tunes 1209, it's still stupid.
> 
> You have my sympathy.
> 
> 
> 
> This is just another way timewarner makes tivo users' life miserable
> 3 tivos in my house 3 rerun guided setups to do.
> Well, I needed a project for today anyway....
Click to expand...


----------



## Teeps

Started guided setup on my S3 648250 and it's been chewing on "prepairing" for over 2 hours.
Is this typical?

UPDATE
"Preparing" finally finished, and now at 1500 hrs (5 hours into this) the S3 is still loading data it's at 80%.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

spepin said:


> My channel lineup changed yesterday (10/8/2014). What do I need to do to my TiVos? Will they pick up the change automatically, or do I need to rerun guided setup?
> 
> Also, the brain trust at TWC have really done it now -- at least before, the HD versions of the local channels were easy to remember -- same numbers, but in the 400 range (2=402, 4=404, 11=411, etc.) Now after the change, that logic is out the window:
> 
> 2 is 1209
> 4 is 1203
> 5 is 1212
> 7 is 1200
> 9 is 1230
> 11 is 1206
> 13 is 1215
> 
> Now I wish more than ever that I had FIOS in my neighborhood.


I think you guys need to read back a few months, the TW change is a very good one. Start with my original note in this same string on the giant channel changes made several months ago in NYC:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10133961#post10133961

The various "orderly" channel lineups such as (SD) 2 = (HD) **2 are certainly much better than (SD) 2 = (HD) **63, but that is not the case at all. Once you get the change, 2 is both SD AND HD. The feed you get is determined by the equipment you have. If your equipment is SD, you get the SD feed and if your equipment is HD you get the HD feed. This is easily verified by going to channel 2 and looking at the picture. PERFECT.

You will have to change all your season passes, mine never adjusted automatically. In NYC 2 HD was 702 and those 700 series HD channels are no longer valid. My change happened in summer when many of my season passes were on hiatus which made changing them difficult. Now we are in a new season so making the changes is a snap. Not sure if it is different for non-Roamio boxes.) For simplicity, I will use channel 2 in each example.

Go to your Season Pass Manager and start with pass number one. Click on it and then on upcoming. You will see your original HD passes on **2 listed but you will also see future airings on 2. Click on one and then on Season Pass options then on Get Another Season Pass. ( I never saw this option before then so I don't know if it was added as part of this change or is unique to Roamio Pro which I had only had a few months before my lineup change in June.

Now scroll to Channel: where you can scroll left or right to Channel 2 and click on it. It will show the same recording options you set for your original season pass. Click on Record Season Pass with these options.

Don't make any other changes yet, just go to your next season pass and go through the same steps above until you have added new Season Passes for all your old **2, **3, etc.

When you are done, you will have passes for all your shows in the exact same order as the original passes. Go back to Pass number 1 and begin deleting all the **2 passes. Along the way you will still have other old Season Passes that don't need to change. You have to decide if you want to individually move those passes to maintain your list offer.

With the new 4 and 6 tuner Roamios, that is not very important. All I do now is list shows on at the same time with once a week shows always above shows that have multiple weekly airings. AND THEN...

Now I wish more than ever that I had FIOS in my neighborhood.

That comment has been made and repeated several times right here and I am certain I have also said that before. Now I say, "Be careful what you wish for."

Yesterday was and today is *SUPPOSED TO BE MY LAST DAY WITH TW* Over the summer, Verizon wired my 84 unit Co-Op for FIOS and the installers were here yesterday and the entire day was a total nightmare. It is too long a story to tell now, but the first thing I told them was that I did not want them to cut any of my TW cables or equipment.

The very first thing they did was to cut my TW cable. When I reacted they said they wanted to use the same hole and would I have wanted them to drill another hole in my wall. I said YES, Sherlock Holmes couldn't find that hole.

After hours of fumbling around, they could not get FIOS to work and finally decided both the cable cards they had were defective. They never even brought any cable cards with them and even had the audacity to say almost nobody even uses them even though they are a necessity, not an option for we Tivo people.

I had them repair the TW connection and drill another hole, but, IMHO all these cable companies are crooks. TW will never do anything to make it easy to leave and neither will Verizon. Every one hour show I recorded last night is only 48 minutes long because it skips audio and video throughout the show. Same if watching live and I can not even watch TV right now. They promised to return today with new cable cards, but it is now 4:30PM and I left the installer a message on his cell phone over an hour ago.

What struck me about seeing these complaints is that having the new channel lineup only since June losing it is making my decision to go with FIOS harder. The FIOS HD channels are 502, 503, 504 etc. I am going to HATE that. Calm down, you will all soon love the TW channel changes.


----------



## Teeps

Tivo II Jack said:


> .


How many people in your building have had fios successfully installed?

If you're one of the first, your experience is to be expected. Always is for me, every time I early adopt a service or device.
I lived early adoption of hardware, software and services when I was working, it was no fun. As "they" expected you to do your regular work, whilst debugging the new stuff... glad I'm retired.


----------



## randywalters

Teeps said:


> Started guided setup on my S3 648250 and it's been chewing on "prepairing" for over 2 hours. Is this typical?
> 
> UPDATE
> "Preparing" finally finished, and now at 1500 hrs (5 hours into this) the S3 is still loading data it's at 80%.


I ran Guided Setup on my S3 yesterday and it hung at "Preparing" for over 3 hours, so i got tired of waiting and disconnected the TA and within about 30 minutes it connected, loaded info, and completed. The TA has been causing connection problems on my S3 for about a month but i've found that disconnecting it before connecting to the service greatly speeds things up.


----------



## ej42137

59er said:


> Just as a reminder to all: When the new lineup hits, you're really going to want to have a TA working, because that is what tells TWC whether to serve the HD or SD version of any given channel.


Are you basing this on anything other than supposition? I ask because testing without a tuning adapter active doesn't seem to have any effect for me other than killing the SDV channels. All channels that are HD remain in HD with no tuning adapter.


----------



## nooneuknow

ej42137 said:


> Are you basing this on anything other than supposition? I ask because testing without a tuning adapter active doesn't seem to have any effect for me other than killing the SDV channels. All channels that are HD remain in HD with no tuning adapter.


When the TA is connected, it takes over the mapping responsibilities, in-full, not just SDV. When the USB link is disconnected, the Cablecard will refresh the mapping tables, reassert control, and resume tuning all non-SDV channels in the mappings (as long as it still has coax feed access).

Contrary to what even I used to think, the TA is in control of all channels, when connected and operational. I'm not saying the cablecard does nothing when the TA is operational and connected, just that it takes a back seat, and the TA does the driving, and has nearly all the control, over what we would usually associate with the cablecard's roles.

If the industry, FCC, and cablelabs would have been thinking ahead, I would think that TAs could nearly eliminate the barriers to true on-demand access, PPV, and interactive TV, by creating a true bidirectional link to the cablecard itself. Unfortunately, bidirectional operation of cablecards in retail devices was forbidden at conception. That was a bigger mistake than many call cablecard, TAs, and the whole kludge it became.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Teeps said:


> How many people in your building have had fios successfully installed?
> 
> If you're one of the first, your experience is to be expected. Always is for me, every time I early adopt a service or device.
> I lived early adoption of hardware, software and services when I was working, it was no fun. As "they" expected you to do your regular work, whilst debugging the new stuff... glad I'm retired.


May very well have been the very first. They were in the lobby beginning Oct 1 to sign people up and my install date was for the first available on line a week later on Oct 8.  Early on a guy showed up to do some prep work which included loud drilling. (Not through my wall) An hour or so later I heard the exact same drilling noise and looked outside. Turns out it must have been the same prep work being done on the Apt. below me.

First or not, first only means first in this building, these installers have been installing FIOS in other areas for YEARS. The second installer who finished the job yesterday seemed more proficient, but I wasn't impressed by any of them.


----------



## Teeps

Tivo II Jack said:


> May very well have been the very first. They were in the lobby beginning Oct 1 to sign people up and my install date was for the first available on line a week later on Oct 8. Early on a guy showed up to do some prep work which included loud drilling. (Not through my wall) An hour or so later I heard the exact same drilling noise and looked outside. Turns out it must have been the same prep work being done on the Apt. below me.
> 
> First or not, first only means first in this building, these installers have been installing FIOS in other areas for YEARS. The second installer who finished the job yesterday seemed more proficient, but I wasn't impressed by any of them.


Well, there you go!


----------



## Teeps

Teeps said:


> Started guided setup on my S3 648250 and it's been chewing on "prepairing" for over 2 hours.
> Is this typical?
> 
> UPDATE
> "Preparing" finally finished, and now at 1500 hrs (5 hours into this) the S3 is still loading data it's at 80%.


When I checked my S3 this afternoon, 1500 hrs., much to my delight, TiVo had switched over all (OTA) network season passes to the new lineup!!!

Now only have about 50 to do manually...


----------



## randywalters

spepin said:


> My channel lineup changed yesterday (10/8/2014). What do I need to do to my TiVos? Will they pick up the change automatically, or do I need to rerun guided setup?
> 
> Also, the brain trust at TWC have really done it now -- at least before, the HD versions of the local channels were easy to remember -- same numbers, but in the 400 range (2=402, 4=404, 11=411, etc.) Now after the change, that logic is out the window:
> 
> 2 is 1209
> 4 is 1203
> 5 is 1212
> 7 is 1200
> 9 is 1230
> 11 is 1206
> 13 is 1215
> 
> Now I wish more than ever that I had FIOS in my neighborhood.


Are you in Southern California (LA or OC) area? Those are my new locals here in El Segundo as of yesterday. But even when they were 402 through 413 we've been watching them on ch 2 through 13 instead and they're still on 2 through 13 (and they're all in HD).

When we watch on our Cisco DVRs when we switch between the high number and low number the picture doesn't blink and the buffer is preserved. Same thing with some friends in other nearby cities, they've been needlessly using 402-413 and now 1200-1215, but i had them try 2-13 and they're mirrored just like mine are.

But when i switch between say ch 2 and 1209 (or formerly between 2 and 402) on my Tivos the buffer starts over so it acts differently than the TWC DVRs. But the buffer behavior on the TWC DVRs tells me they're simply mirrored on the low and high numbers.

Try tuning your Tivo to plain old ch 2 through 13 and see if they're mirrors of 1200 - 1215.


----------



## 59er

The whole point of the channel rebuild is to get channel 2 back on channel 2, without needing a special HD channel number like 402.


----------



## randywalters

59er said:


> The whole point of the channel rebuild is to get channel 2 back on channel 2, without needing a special HD channel number like 402.


I don't think that's the reason - we've been watching the HD locals on 2 - 13 for a long time, even though they were also mirrored on 402 - 413 so the only thing that changed is now they're mirrored on 1200 - 1215 instead.

While i was on the phone with TWC CableCard Support a few days ago trying to get a few dozen missing channels re-authorized (both Tivos were missing the same exact channels after the lineup change) i asked why they're reorganizing the lineup and the gal said she thinks they're standardizing the digital channels nationwide. That may be true because a few friends and relatives in other cites have been having me help them find their new channels online and i noticed that they're the same as mine now, where before they were wildly different than my lineup, and also different than one another depending on their city. Maybe they're trying to mimick DirecTV which has the same channel lineup nationwide.


----------



## Teeps

randywalters said:


> I don't think that's the reason - we've been watching the HD locals on 2 - 13 for a long time, even though they were also mirrored on 402 - 413 so the only thing that changed is now they're mirrored on 1200 - 1215 instead.


Interesting.
I don't watch live tv so I was unaware of this mirroring.

Last night I was checking the non ota network season passes and found that a couple of them* when checking in view up coming episodes, the channel shown was the new lineup. Even though the SP channel was the old assignment.

* Discovery, Food so far.

At this point my BP is back down, as TiVo has recorded F1 and hopefully MotoGp this weekend.


----------



## randywalters

Teeps said:


> Interesting. I don't watch live tv so I was unaware of this mirroring...


We don't watch live either - we record ch 2-13 on the TWC Ciscos in her den and in my man-room. On my Tivos i use the antenna for the locals as the PQ is a little better, but my S3 and new Premiere both tune and record cable ch 2-13 if i want.



> At this point my BP is back down, as TiVo has recorded F1 and hopefully MotoGp this weekend.


Nice, a fellow F1 fan ! I watch pretty much all the other road racing series' too


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Teeps said:


> Well, there you go!


I am now in my 2nd full day of having FiOS and I am already to have them come in take it all away before I am even a full week into my free month trial. If the internet is faster, it is not NOTICEABLY faster.

I had much better video with TW and email is a total horror show. I can download mail but I haven't been able to send a single email since FiOS was installed. FiOS SUCKS!


----------



## Greywacke99

Teeps said:


> Interesting.
> I don't watch live tv so I was unaware of this mirroring.
> 
> Last night I was checking the non ota network season passes and found that a couple of them* when checking in view up coming episodes, the channel shown was the new lineup. Even though the SP channel was the old assignment.
> 
> * Discovery, Food so far.
> 
> At this point my BP is back down, as TiVo has recorded F1 and hopefully MotoGp this weekend.


Any post-weekend updates?

I am still dealing with a mostly mismatched TWC/Tivo lineup, but have been able to shift some of the network SPs to low channel nos. that are matched up and have accurate guide data. Tried re-running guided setup to get old lineup back, but the "what station do you get on channel XX questions" are frustrating b/c I don't know w/o actually tuning them in, which you can't do during GS...too bad TiVo doesn't pass the channel video through on these screens like when testing channel strength.

Will just have to muddle through until Fri. when TWC is supposed to flip the switch down here.


----------



## ej42137

Greywacke99 said:


> Any post-weekend updates?
> 
> I am still dealing with a mostly mismatched TWC/Tivo lineup, but have been able to shift some of the network SPs to low channel nos. that are matched up and have accurate guide data. Tried re-running guided setup to get old lineup back, but the "what station do you get on channel XX questions" are frustrating b/c I don't know w/o actually tuning them in, which you can't do during GS...too bad TiVo doesn't pass the channel video through on these screens like when testing channel strength.
> 
> Will just have to muddle through until Fri. when TWC is supposed to flip the switch down here.


Huh. I just got through doing guided setup on three S3s, a Premiere and a Roamio. Every one of them did a pass-through of the channels being asked about. I wonder what was different about your situation.


----------



## randywalters

Greywacke99 said:


> .... ~2 weeks ago Tivo/Tribune prematurely thought that i had been given the new lineup.....the TiVo thinks I have the new lineup, but nothing has actually changed on TWC's end yet for me. As such, nearly all our season passes are broken and even directly tuning a channel to watch something live is unpleasant b/c of mismatched guide data. Recent communication from TWC indicates that I'll actually get the new lineup on Oct. 16th. Is there anything I can do in the meantime? Rerun guided setup to try to get my old lineup back temporarily? .....
> 
> .....I Tried re-running guided setup to get old lineup back, but the "what station do you get on channel XX questions" are frustrating b/c I don't know w/o actually tuning them in,


You should be able to find your old channel lineup when you re-run Guided Setup. When my lineup changed on Oct 9th and i re-ran Guided Setup on my S3 and my Premiere. It went OK on my S3 and it loaded the new channels, but when i did my Premiere i was supposed to select "Torrance Digital Rebuild Extended Basic" but i accidentally selected the "Torrance Digital Extended Basic" (without the word Rebuild) then right-arrowed and it loaded my OLD lineup, so it was still there.

Someone on AVS posted a good method to ensure you select the correct lineup - he said when Tivo asked what's on channel XX they're always 2-digit numbers in the 1-99 range but to ensure you find the correct lineup you'll want to see the channels above 101 as these are the ones that are being changed nation-wide. So instead of selecting one of the 2-digit channels, select "I Don't Know" and it will ask you about another 2-digit channel several more times. Keep selecting "I Don't Know" and you'll eventually be presented with several possible lineups, some of which should have the word "Rebuild" which is the new lineup that you don't want yet since your lineup hasn't changed yet.

In my case i was presented with 10 possible lineups from various surrounding cities, but only two were for my actual city - one of which was "Digital Rebuild Extended" and the other "Digital Extended" (not Rebuild). Once i selected one of these, it instructed me to press Channel Down to scroll through the channel list and this is where i was able to compare all the 101 and higher channels in that lineup to my mailed chart and confirm that i indeed had the correct lineup. The lineup with the word "Rebuild" had my new channels, and the lineup without the word "Rebuild" was my old lineup. So both lineups were there and available.

If you have the patience, re-run GS and keep doing the "I Don't Know" trick repeatedly until you're presented with a list of possible lineups, then look for lineup with your city but without the word "Rebuild" and that should be your old lineup. This should work for reverting back to your previous lineup since you're probably already familiar with what stations are on the various 101-700 range. You can't go by the channels in the 2-99 range because TWC says these channels are not changing on the new lineup, only the 101 and higher ranges are changing.


----------



## cwoody222

What randywalters explains is exactly what I did when I got the new lineup a few months ago.

I had to do the "I don't know" trick to be presented with the Rebuild lineup.

Both the new and old lineup was available for a time.

HOWEVER, what happened about a week later was they deleted the Rebuild lineup and included the new lineup details in the OLD lineup. So I had to do GS AGAIN when they did that. It sucked. But otherwise, my channels wouldn't have been correct for that week or so.

I think they do that "overlap" because they know the listing provide (TMS) probably will put the new listing in place a day or so before or after the changes actually take place.


----------



## Teeps

Greywacke99 said:


> Any post-weekend updates?


Yes, seems after my S3 chewed for a couple of days. 
Most of the season passes did switch to the new channels.

I would suggest that after your area gets the lineup change.
Run guided setup. Then after a few hours use the guide menu to manually record programs, you want, for a day or two. That should save some time....

Oh, my XL4's hard drive took a dump on Sunday.
That's been fun...


----------



## rileyrd

Got brave today and downloaded Yosemite to my macbook air and tried out kmttg. Running kmttg v1.1e with latest tools. Curl failed as pointed out in early posts so using javadownload which works fine. However I am getting a java error for projectx:

java -Djava.awt.headless=true -jar /Users/Dale/Desktop/kmttg/kmttg_v1p0p/ProjectX/ProjectX.jar "/Users/Dale/Desktop/kmttg/kmttg_v1p0p/Revenge - Disclosure (10_05_2014).mpg" -demux -out /Users/Dale/Desktop/kmttg/kmttg_v1p0p 
Unable to find demux output log file: /Users/Dale/Desktop/kmttg/kmttg_v1p0p/Revenge - Disclosure (10_05_2014)_log.txt
Problem parsing demux log file: /Users/Dale/Desktop/kmttg/kmttg_v1p0p/Revenge - Disclosure (10_05_2014)_log.txt
No demux output files found
demux failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: java -Djava.awt.headless=true -jar /Users/Dale/Desktop/kmttg/kmttg_v1p0p/ProjectX/ProjectX.jar "/Users/Dale/Desktop/kmttg/kmttg_v1p0p/Revenge - Disclosure (10_05_2014).mpg" -demux -out /Users/Dale/Desktop/kmttg/kmttg_v1p0p 
No Java runtime present, requesting install.

It appears that Yosemite may be removing or deactivating Java versions. Its strange that download works. I do get a pop up that i need to install JRE. so I installed the latest both the 1.7 qnd 1.8 latest versions but no luck.

Any ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Tivo II Jack said:


> Yesterday was and today is *SUPPOSED TO BE MY LAST DAY WITH TW* Over the summer, Verizon wired my 84 unit Co-Op for FIOS and the installers were here yesterday and the entire day was a total nightmare. It is too long a story to tell now, but the first thing I told them was that I did not want them to cut any of my TW cables or equipment.
> 
> The very first thing they did was to cut my TW cable. When I reacted they said they wanted to use the same hole and would I have wanted them to drill another hole in my wall. I said YES, Sherlock Holmes couldn't find that hole.
> 
> After hours of fumbling around, they could not get FIOS to work and finally decided both the cable cards they had were defective. They never even brought any cable cards with them and even had the audacity to say almost nobody even uses them even though they are a necessity, not an option for we Tivo people.
> 
> I had them repair the TW connection and drill another hole, but, IMHO all these cable companies are crooks. TW will never do anything to make it easy to leave and neither will Verizon. Every one hour show I recorded last night is only 48 minutes long because it skips audio and video throughout the show. Same if watching live and I can not even watch TV right now. They promised to return today with new cable cards, but it is now 4:30PM and I left the installer a message on his cell phone over an hour ago.


Well it has been 2 1/2 weeks now and FiOS is still not working properly and I still can't send nor receive emails They are sending a Senior Technician on Monday. If he fails, FiOS is good byios.

Someone earlier told me to be sure I got Verizon installers and not outside contractors. Sound advice. I got in touch 3 other people in the building and all have no problems. I asked them if their installers were wearing Verizon uniforms and all said yes. The three times I have had people here, they were in regular street clothes.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

While I am here, whether I stay with TW or Verizon, I will have a non-DVR box in order to access On Demand, but I will need a non-Tivo DVR in order to record from On Demand.

Can anyone recommend a good DVR that records to an internal hard drive?


----------



## hforman

randywalters said:


> Someone on AVS posted a good method to ensure you select the correct lineup - he said when Tivo asked what's on channel XX they're always 2-digit numbers in the 1-99 range but to ensure you find the correct lineup you'll want to see the channels above 101 as these are the ones that are being changed nation-wide. So instead of selecting one of the 2-digit channels, select "I Don't Know" and it will ask you about another 2-digit channel several more times. Keep selecting "I Don't Know" and you'll eventually be presented with several possible lineups, some of which should have the word "Rebuild" which is the new lineup that you don't want yet since your lineup hasn't changed yet.


What happened with me here in Orange County, CA was the morning of the switch, about 8:00 AM, the channels had indeed changed. I grabbed the new channel lineup pamphlet and ran the guided setup and by answering the yes/no questions, it picked up the REBUILD lineup. One of the questions was for a channel 72 which was NOT in the new lineup. On the Roamio Tivo (we have 3 Tivos actually), I noticed that my SO ran guided setup and wound up on the DIGITAL lineup. So, it looks like it took a couple of hours, but TW changed the regular lineup.

Here is a suggestion that I did on the third Tivo: DON'T do Guided Setup! Just go the the channel list under Settings - Channels. While looking at your list of channels (it mentions this on the bottom of the screen), hit "Enter" on the remote and then answer the questions on the channels. Within two questions, it had the correct lineup and I did not have to do the network again. On top of that, when I do Guided Setup, I have to go back and "turn off" the channels we don't ever watch. If you just change the lineup from the channel list screen, it picked up most of that correctly so it saved a lot of extra work.


----------



## unitron

Never enter Guided Setup if you can possibly avoid it.

Always look for some other solution first.


----------



## ej42137

Wow. I really wish I'd seen this before TWC switched lineups in my area. I reran did guided setup for five TiVos, three of them S3s which took about five hours apiece, based on the advice of everyone else who posted. I completely forgot about being able to change the lineup from the channel list. Doh!


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Tivo II Jack said:


> Well it has been 2 1/2 weeks now and FiOS is still not working properly and I still can't send nor receive emails They are sending a Senior Technician on Monday. If he fails, FiOS is good byios.
> 
> Someone earlier told me to be sure I got Verizon installers and not outside contractors. Sound advice. I got in touch 3 other people in the building and all have no problems. I asked them if their installers were wearing Verizon uniforms and all said yes. The three times I have had people here, they were in regular street clothes.


He came, he went, he fixed NOTHING! Sending a 'better' guy tomorrow. Not expecting much.

Still looking for a decent DVR that will record from a cable box to a self contained hard drive.


----------



## Teeps

Anyone else discover all network (OTA) channels are suddenly (Thursday 4Dec14) MAKE THAT COPY PROTECTED (encrypted)?

Time Warner Torrance.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Tivo II Jack said:


> He came, he went, he fixed NOTHING! Sending a 'better' guy tomorrow. Not expecting much.
> 
> Still looking for a decent DVR that will record from a cable box to a self contained hard drive.


More than a month later and NOTHING has changed. I came here to look at Teeps latest addition and saw that my note quoted above was the last note in this string before Teeps.

I have still never been able to send or receive an email with FIOS but I finally realized what FIOS means: Figure It Out Sucker!

I am now paying for both TW and FIOS and only use TW for email. It seems that not one single FIOS employee has even the slightest clue about what is causing my problem. I am going to do today what I should have done over 2 months ago, reduce my TW plan to the bare basics.

I know you are thinking why not just shut down FIOS and stay with TW. It is a combination of my deep seated hatred for TW that has developed over the past 28 years of them having a virtual monopoly in my neighborhood and treating us all like dirt with the knowledge that they were the only game in town plus the fact that there are certain parts of FIOS I want to keep.

Now that I have vented, please let me ask again the question that went unanswered or even acknowledged back on 10/28.

It was about a (non-TiVo) DVR. With TW and FIOS you CANNOT record on demand channels with a TiVo because they use cable cards. Unlike TW, even with a FIOS cable box/DVR, you cannot record On Demand channels, they force you to watch every second of every commercial as if you were watching live TV.

I was looking for a decent DVR that would, just like my TV, accept the signal from my basic FIOS cable box and record it. A few days ago I was in PC Richards looking at Samsung TV's and I asked about DVR's. They don't even sell them anymore and the salesman said it was because no one was even making them anymore because all the cable companies were "giving them away".

Giving them away??? Actually they are SELLING them to you on an installment plan (monthly fee) with installments that NEVER END. Over time you will pay well over a thousand dollars for that DVR they 'GAVE' you.

I am sure that somewhere I can buy a HD DVR at a reasonable price, I just haven't been able to find one.

One more thing. Am I right in assuming that a DVR such as I want will be able to record from the FIOS box. It is my belief that the FIOS box simply emits a signal that my TV then shows as audio and video. I assume the DVR will do the same, accept the same signal and record it as the same audio and video to be played back later because the FIOS cable box does not know what device it's signal is being sent to.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Tivo II Jack said:


> A few days ago I was in PC Richards looking at Samsung TV's...


Let me ask another unrelated question. I am looking at a Samsung UN65H7150 TV with Smart View 2.0. The 65 in the model number is the screen size.

Does anyone out there have that model TV in any screen size that can explain what Smart View 2.0 actually does. I had a Sony with split screen on which I could watch two live TV shows at once with sound on only one. It was the greatest for watching a TV show and a sports event or 2 sports events at once.

When I call Samsung to ask about what their Smart View actually does, they seem reluctant to explain. If it means I can watch one show on the TV and another on my smart phone or other mobile device I am not interested. Can I watch two different HDMI inputs at the same time, because that is what I am looking for.

Using 2 TiVo's to watch two events would be perfect.


----------



## Teeps

Tivo II Jack said:


> Let me ask another unrelated question. I am looking at a Samsung UN65H7150 TV with Smart View 2.0. The 65 in the model number is the screen size.
> 
> Does anyone out there have that model TV in any screen size that can explain what Smart View 2.0 actually does. I had a Sony with split screen on which I could watch two live TV shows at once with sound on only one. It was the greatest for watching a TV show and a sports event or 2 sports events at once.
> 
> When I call Samsung to ask about what their Smart View actually does, they seem reluctant to explain. If it means I can watch one show on the TV and another on my smart phone or other mobile device I am not interested. Can I watch two different HDMI inputs at the same time, because that is what I am looking for.
> 
> Using 2 TiVo's to watch two events would be perfect.


I have a 46H7150, bought about 3 weeks ago.
I really don't give a flip about the smart features so have not investigated them other than by accident.

With this set you can watch a tv program whilst surfing the internet; that's as far as I have gotten and again found it by accidentally pressing the smart screen button on the remote.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Teeps said:


> I have a 46H7150, bought about 3 weeks ago.
> I really don't give a flip about the smart features so have not investigated them other than by accident.
> 
> With this set you can watch a tv program whilst surfing the internet; that's as far as I have gotten and again found it by accidentally pressing the smart screen button on the remote.


What are the odds on this? Your note brings me to my own last note sitting dormant for over 5 weeks and you just bought the very TV I am asking about.

I understand what you say about the features, I have no idea what is in the menu of my current Sony either. I love split screen and bought the Sony assuming it had split screen just like the Sony it replaced.

I miss split screen so much I went out and bought another TV and have one set up right above the other...Barney Rubble split screen.

I would never use a TV to surf the net, except as a monitor for a computer. Each of the two TV's can serve as a monitor for two different computers and any time I want the Net, I do it that way

Sorry I couldn't tell you about your question, I never even look at anything OTA.

In general, would you recommend the Samsung?


----------



## ej42137

Teeps said:


> Anyone else discover all network (OTA) channels are suddenly (Thursday 4Dec14) encrypted?
> 
> Time Warner Torrance.


I don't know about "discovering" it, but we got a letter from TWC a few weeks ago warning us of this change.


----------



## dlfl

Teeps said:


> Anyone else discover all network (OTA) channels are suddenly (Thursday 4Dec14) encrypted?
> 
> Time Warner Torrance.


By "encrypted" do you mean CCI byte copy-once protection? (Which prevents TTG.)

If not that, what is the impact of this encryption on ordinary use?


----------



## Teeps

dlfl said:


> By "encrypted" do you mean CCI byte copy-once protection? (Which prevents TTG.)
> 
> If not that, what is the impact of this encryption on ordinary use?


My apologies; Yes, you are correct copy protected.

Today 8 Dec 2014.
Network broadcasts are still showing copy protection. 
Time Warner points to TiVo...
We know where this is going...

I filed a complaint with the FCC; will see how that goes.


----------



## unitron

Teeps said:


> My apologies; Yes, you are correct copy protected.
> 
> Today 8 Dec 2014.
> Network broadcasts are still showing copy protection.
> Time Warner points to TiVo...
> We know where this is going...
> 
> I filed a complaint with the FCC; will see how that goes.


TWC is trying to blame your TiVo for them trying to cripple your TiVo?

For reals?

Whoever gave you that answer obviously doesn't understand the problem.

Unless they actually do and think you're stupid enough to fall just any old story they feel like telling.


----------



## SASouth

There's a TWC outage in the 45324 - Fairborn/Beavercreek, OH area going on right about now.

I'm forced to use my cell phone as a hotspot. Anyone else in the area affected?

Update: Service has been restored for me.


----------



## Teeps

unitron said:


> TWC is trying to blame your TiVo for them trying to cripple your TiVo?
> 
> For reals?
> 
> Whoever gave you that answer obviously doesn't understand the problem.
> 
> Unless they actually do and think you're stupid enough to fall just any old story they feel like telling.


time warner tech agents go by the script; if it's not on the script then it's someone else's problem.
I knew going in what to expect from both TiVo and time warner, I was not disappointed in that respect.

Anyway, the Copy Protection flag has been removed as of yesterday evening, 8DEC14.
So as suddenly as it appeared; it has disappeared.

I'm glad I waited another day before moving my XL4 to the living room, to join the S1 & S3 TiVos.


----------



## unitron

Teeps said:


> time warner tech agents go by the script; if it's not on the script then it's someone else's problem.
> I knew going in what to expect from both TiVo and time warner, I was not disappointed in that respect.
> 
> Anyway, the Copy Protection flag has been removed as of yesterday evening, 8DEC14.
> So as suddenly as it appeared; it has disappeared.
> 
> I'm glad I waited another day before moving my XL4 to the living room, to join the S1 & S3 TiVos.


So is the flag retroactively removed? Or are those particular episodes still unmovable?


----------



## Teeps

unitron said:


> So is the flag retroactively removed? Or are those particular episodes still unmovable?


NO.
All network programming recorded on Thursday 4DEC14 thru 7DEC14 still have the RED X or the RED Circle wlth / depending on which TiVo I'm reviewing.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Teeps said:


> NO.
> All network programming recorded on Thursday 4DEC14 thru 7DEC14 still have the RED X or the RED Circle wlth / depending on which TiVo I'm reviewing.


And that isnt going to change since the flag is in the mpeg stream that you have already recorded.


----------



## ej42137

SCSIRAID said:


> And that isnt going to change since the flag is in the mpeg stream that you have already recorded.


Before last week I would have said the same thing. Then I saw my episode of "Jeopardy" recorded on KABC on Dec 5th to be copy protected for one day and then copyable the next.


----------



## JYoung

The other week, Time Warner finally finished the digital rebuild for my service area.

What this meant to me is that there are no more Clear QAM channels here anymore.
(BTW, when I called Time Warner support to confirm this, I had to go through two different techs to find one who even knew what I meant by &#8220;Clear QAM&#8221;.)

So I looked at Time Warner&#8217;s website and saw that I could order a cablecard for my TiVo HD without issue.
I could do self installation or pay $75 for the &#8220;privilege&#8221; of having a tech to come out and install it.

I placed the order late Friday, opted for the self install, and planned after I saw my order confirmation email come in, to pick up the cablecard and tuning adapter at the local Time Warner &#8220;store&#8221; the next day.
(I could have had them ship it to me but since this was the weekend before Christmas, I wanted to get this taken care of before the holiday.)

Saturday, I went to the Time Warner office and it was packed!
I saw that they were servicing number 82 at the counter and pulled the next number from the dispenser.
It was number 37.

90 minutes later, I finally got to the counter and show the CSR my order printout so he can get the order number.

And he can&#8217;t find it in the system.
In fact, he tells me that the order number looks wrong and all I can do is point out that it&#8217;s what their system emailed me.

Fortunately, he&#8217;s able to pull up my account by my address and phone number and find the other order that way.

He goes into the back and in a minute or so, returns with a Motorola CableCard, a Motorola Tuning Adapter and two lengths of coax cable in a clear plastic bag.

There&#8217;s nothing else in the kit. No installation card, manuals, or anything.

Now, I&#8217;ve already looked both the TiVo and Time Warner installation instructions in my web browser but you&#8217;d think they&#8217;d give you something.

I take the equipment home and install the CableCard into the TiVo HD which promptly see it and saws it&#8217;s ok.

I then call the Time-Warner CableCard support desk (which I had already looked up the number of) because that&#8217;s what the instructions say to do and explain where I am to the support tech.
He tells me me that the first thing I need to do is to connect the Tuning Adapter with the coax so it can start downloading the firmware they had pushed out the previous day.

I do that so that the TA is passing through the video signal to the TiVo and he says he can see the TA in there system. The amber light is steadily blinking which he says means it&#8217;s communicating with their system.
We then we look at the CableCard Menu on the TiVo.

I read him the necessary information and he says he&#8217;s set up the authorization on it and since my TiVo doesn&#8217;t have a correct lineup i can only test one or two channels but they are coming in.

I start the rerun of Guided Setup and I ask him about the Tuning Adapter.
He says not to plug it into the USB port until the amber light is solid which should take another 20 minutes or so due to the firmware download.

Since Guided Setup is going to take another 45 minutes or so, I let him go and he tells me to call back if there are any issues.

I go do some other stuff and when I came back and hour or so later, Guided Setup is done and the Amber Light on the TA is still blinking continuously but since I have other things to do, I don&#8217;t troubleshoot for now.

The next afternoon (Sunday for those keeping track), the amber light on the TA is still blinking continuously so I go ahead and power cycle it, thinking I&#8217;ll restart the download.

Several hours later, the amber light is STILL blinking continuously so I go ahead and plug in the USB cable to see if the TiVo sees it and it does and says that it&#8217;s working but the amber light won&#8217;t stop blinking continuously.
I&#8217;m getting maybe two channels coming though and no HD when I try the channel list.

Google gives me no clue as to what this condition means and I try power cycling and rebooting everything to no avail.
And the CableCard desk is closed for the night by this time.

I finally am able to get back to this on Monday evening and call the CableCard desk again.
When I explain to the rep what&#8217;s going on, she has me pull up the Card and TA screens again and resends the authorization to both devices and then finally, the amber led states solid and all my channels start coming through.

So I&#8217;m guessing that the Tuning Adapter was never authorized correctly in the first place.

But really it shouldn&#8217;t be this hard.


----------



## SASouth

Your adventures with Tuning Adapters are just beginning. 

Welcome to TA hell.


----------



## wtherrell

SASouth said:


> Your adventures with Tuning Adapters are just beginning.
> 
> Welcome to TA hell.


Amen, Bro! I have to call the hotline about every 45 days or so to re-provision the TA's. In between, there's the dual power cycling dance on the TiVo and TA. But in the end, I tolerate it. Still better than TWC DVR offerings.


----------



## JYoung

I've read that some people do scheduled preventative power cyclings of their TAs to avoid problems.

Do people generally reboot their TiVo before or after power cycling the TA?


----------



## SASouth

JYoung said:


> I've read that some people do scheduled preventative power cyclings of their TAs to avoid problems.
> 
> Do people generally reboot their TiVo before or after power cycling the TA?


I power cycle only the TA. Typically that's all is needed to get it all back up and working properly.


----------



## ej42137

But don't go borrowing trouble. Lots of people don't have any problems with tuning adapters once they are set up. Leave it alone unless you are actually having difficulties.


----------



## JYoung

ej42137 said:


> But don't go borrowing trouble. Lots of people don't have any problems with tuning adapters once they are set up. Leave it alone unless you are actually having difficulties.


That's the plan but I still need to move the power cord to my UPS.

It did lock up hard once after I got it fully operational but I think that was due to numerous channel changes while still processing channel mappings.
(I was checking the channel list.)

A while later, I went through the entire lineup and there was no issue with a couple of hundred channel changes.


----------



## Teeps

JYoung said:


> I've read that some people do scheduled preventative power cyclings of their TAs to avoid problems.
> 
> Do people generally reboot their TiVo before or after power cycling the TA?


I do not reboot TiVo.
I have a S3 648250 with Dvr_Dude 2TB hard drive upgrade.
The cisco tuning adapter that's connected to this S3, is denied power daily for 4 hours.

Failure to take the t/a off line will result first in running out of guide data = "date" message appearing, if left alone the S03 error results.

The running out of guide data probem is caused because the garbage collection (GC) routine fails to complete in the alloted time.

The popular thought is that TiVo's processor is too slow with the tuning adapter load.

Note: My S3 648250 had this problem with the original HDD and 1tb extender (non tivo approved.)
The problem remained after installation of the 2tb HDD.


----------



## JYoung

I installed the CableCard and TA into a TiVo HD 652 which I swapped in a 1 TB drive.

I've read about the S03 error issue and I'll keep an eye on the garbage collection date.

But I tend to do a preventative reboot on my TiVos monthly as previous experience shows me that channel changes can get dodgy if I don't.


----------



## JimWall

When I got the GC problem; it was only resolved by replacing the hard drive.
Theory is the drive is slowed down by having to reread marginal sectors thus slowing down the GC dramatically. Disabling the tuning adapter stops the two turners from receiving video which is continuously written to the hard drive. Keeping the last 30 minutes. With no video it reduces the load on the hard drive. A drive without issues should have no problem keeping up.
I learned about a new utility called Hard drive Sentinal. Next time my Tivo has issues and I pull the drive from my Tivo I will have the utility check the drive on Windows and see what it says. http://www.hdsentinel.com The professional version can be downloaded free for 30 days. It reports lost of great info from the SMART stats on the drive. Like surface defects, relocated sectors, marginal sectors, drive temperature, host disconnects, estimated days of life left ...
I wish TIVO would partner with them and add the functionality to the TIVO troubleshooting menu.


----------



## Teeps

JYoung said:


> I've read about the S03 error issue and I'll keep an eye on the garbage collection date.
> 
> But I tend to do a preventative reboot on my TiVos monthly as previous experience shows me that channel changes can get dodgy if I don't.


Rebooting TiVo will have no affect on the GC failing to complete problem.
Only removing the t/a from the TiVo, either by interrupting the USB connection or line power to the t/a for 3 to 4 hours daily; some power down the t/a every few days... what ever works for your TiVo.



JimWall said:


> When I got the GC problem; it was only resolved by replacing the hard drive..


I thought the same, that's why I replaced the original drive with the upgrade drive.
The new HDD did not fix the problem with my S3. 
Within a few days of installation, the "running out of guide data" message was being displayed.


----------



## JimWall

I hope you didn't have the bad luck and the new drive is bad.
I have drives that (Per HD Sentinal) are perfect and 5 years old but recently returned a 2 TB drive for free replacement under warranty.


----------



## lsheptx

Hello. I just purchased a new Roamio and am anxiously awaiting it in the mail. I already have a cable card that I used in an old InfiniTV build I'm hoping to be able to drop in.

Other than marrying the card with the Tivo and normal setup, does anyone know if I need to do anything else? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

lsheptx said:


> Hello. I just purchased a new Roamio and am anxiously awaiting it in the mail. I already have a cable card that I used in an old InfiniTV build I'm hoping to be able to drop in.
> 
> Other than marrying the card with the Tivo and normal setup, does anyone know if I need to do anything else? Thanks for your help.


I don't know for sure but if you are still an InfiniTV subscriber you may be, and if not, most likely not. To save time, why not call your cable TV provider right now and ask them. If your card is good, you can do the pairing upon arrival of the Roamio, and if not, you can go to their facility and exchange the cards or have a new card mailed and return the old one.

BTW, you will love the Roamio, my Roamio Pro is just under a year old.


----------



## lsheptx

Tivo II Jack said:


> I don't know for sure but if you are still an InfiniTV subscriber you may be, and if not, most likely not. To save time, why not call your cable TV provider right now and ask them. If your card is good, you can do the pairing upon arrival of the Roamio, and if not, you can go to their facility and exchange the cards or have a new card mailed and return the old one.
> 
> BTW, you will love the Roamio, my Roamio Pro is just under a year old.


Hey Tivo II Jack, you were right, the Roamio Pro is awesome. After using the Motorola DVR box from TWC for five years, it's hard to appreciate how smooth and seamless the Tivo box is. The cable card from my old setup was no problem and the TWC rep helped me without issue...knowledgeable and recommended other helpful hints.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

lsheptx said:


> Hey Tivo II Jack, you were right, the Roamio Pro is awesome. After using the Motorola DVR box from TWC for five years, it's hard to appreciate how smooth and seamless the Tivo box is. The cable card from my old setup was no problem and the TWC rep helped me without issue...knowledgeable and recommended other helpful hints.


We are in perfect agreement here, the TW box as well as I now know, the FiOS boxes are like driving a Yugo while the TiVo boxes are like Porsches. You push a TiVo button and it happens, with DVR's provided by your TV service, you push the button and then w...a...i...t for your command to happen.

I HATE both TW and Verizon FiOS they are both useless and with them customer service is a total oxymoron. I do agree that the TW people you have to call to work with cable cards are friendly, knowledgeable and a pleasure to deal with,


----------



## dlfl

Tivo II Jack said:


> ......... I do agree that the TW people you have to call to work with cable cards are friendly, knowledgeable and a pleasure to deal with,


And that's kind of amazing when you think about it .... how did TWC management slip up there?


----------



## Tivo II Jack

dlfl said:


> And that's kind of amazing when you think about it .... how did TWC management slip up there?


Guess it's like the "Infinite Monkey Theorem" that if you put a monkey at a typewriter keyboard he will eventually type the complete works of Shakespeare.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_monkey_theorem


----------



## wtherrell

Tivo II Jack said:


> Guess it's like the "Infinite Monkey Theorem" that if you put a monkey at a typewriter keyboard he will eventually type the complete works of Shakespeare.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_monkey_theorem


I agree, but its not " a monkey ". It's an infinite number of monkeys. And it wouldn't be just Shakespeare's stuff.
I think its more like what we used to say here in the south. Even a blind hog roots up an acorn now and then.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

wtherrell said:


> I agree, but *its not " a monkey *". It's an infinite number of monkeys. *And it wouldn't be just Shakespeare's stuff.
> *


It is according to Wikipedia:

The infinite monkey theorem states that* a monkey *hitting keys at random on a typewriter keyboard for an infinite amount of time will almost surely type *a given text, such as the complete works of William Shakespeare.*


----------



## Arcady

Tivo II Jack said:


> according to Wikipedia


You can just stop right there...


----------



## wtherrell

Tivo II Jack said:


> It is according to Wikipedia:
> 
> The infinite monkey theorem states that* a monkey *hitting keys at random on a typewriter keyboard for an infinite amount of time will almost surely type *a given text, such as the complete works of William Shakespeare.*


Wikipedia? My information comes from an even higher authority: Apple.
It was included with my Apple II + computer word processing program cassette tape.


----------



## DougJohnson

dlfl said:


> And that's kind of amazing when you think about it .... how did TWC management slip up there?


For the last year or so, my interactions with TWC have been amazingly positive. Pairing of cable cards, fixing TA problems, upgrades of service, new internet modems, good deals on retention... All knowledgeable, helpful, friendly, and quick. Huh?

I think someone is making a major effort to turn around TWC customer service. I've seen major bucks spent on new customer service centers around here. The reps seem to have had a serious training and attitude adjustment.

Just sayin'

-- Doug


----------



## DougJohnson

Tivo II Jack said:


> It is according to Wikipedia:
> 
> The infinite monkey theorem states that* a monkey *hitting keys at random on a typewriter keyboard for an infinite amount of time will almost surely type *a given text, such as the complete works of William Shakespeare.*


Either one works. A single monkey for infinite time or infinite monkeys for infinite time. The single monkey just takes longer. 

-- Doug


----------



## wtherrell

DougJohnson said:


> Either one works. A single monkey for infinite time or infinite monkeys for infinite time. The single monkey just takes longer.
> 
> -- Doug


Yes, but it's well beyond the life expectancy of the universe!


----------



## DougJohnson

wtherrell said:


> Yes, but it's well beyond the life expectancy of the universe!


Sure. Infinitely beyond. With infinite monkeys, you'd have the job done with all the monkeys' first key stroke. In either case, you'd need an infinite supply of bananas and someplace to put an infinite supply of monkey poop. 

But let's avoid the problem all together. We don't need monkeys. The job is already done for us. The complete works of Shakespeare are encoded in the number pi. Just pick your encoding scheme and start looking.

-- Doug


----------



## wtherrell

DougJohnson said:


> Sure. Infinitely beyond. With infinite monkeys, you'd have the job done with all the monkeys' first key stroke. In either case, you'd need an infinite supply of bananas and someplace to put an infinite supply of monkey poop.
> 
> But let's avoid the problem all together. We don't need monkeys. The job is already done for us. The complete works of Shakespeare are encoded in the number pi. Just pick your encoding scheme and start looking.
> 
> -- Doug


Monkey poop pi. Lol .


----------



## eochs

I know this may have been answered, but 300 pages is a lot to go through...

We just moved and now have TWC... I've got the cablecard and TA working, along with Moca and my Roamio basic and Mini work mostly great... I am in Austin, TX

My question:
Time Warner did some shuffle last year where they got rid of SD/HD separate channels and automatically detect based on equipment to give you SD or HD... Most of the HD channels work correctly, but a few (some of the HBO's, BBC America, and others, probably 15 total that I've found from my "favorites" channels) are showing in SD with 16:9 picture but with bars on the side... I've tried re-running guided setup, rebooting the TA, rebooting the TiVO, but no help...

How do I fix this? My wife is not please as she watches a bunch of shows on BBCA and they now look terrible... 

Thanks!


----------



## eochs

I know this may have been answered, but 300 pages is a lot to go through...

We just moved and now have TWC... I've got the cablecard and TA working, along with Moca and my Roamio basic and Mini work mostly great... I am in Austin, TX

My question:
Time Warner did some shuffle last year where they got rid of SD/HD separate channels and automatically detect based on equipment to give you SD or HD... Most of the HD channels work correctly, but a few (some of the HBO's, BBC America, and others, probably 15 total that I've found from my "favorites" channels) are showing in SD with 16:9 picture but with bars on the side... I've tried re-running guided setup, rebooting the TA, rebooting the TiVO, but no help...

How do I fix this? My wife is not please as she watches a bunch of shows on BBCA and they now look terrible... 

Thanks!


----------



## Teeps

eochs said:


> I know this may have been answered, but 300 pages is a lot to go through...
> 
> We just moved and now have TWC... I've got the cablecard and TA working, along with Moca and my Roamio basic and Mini work mostly great... I am in Austin, TX
> 
> My question:
> Time Warner did some shuffle last year where they got rid of SD/HD separate channels and automatically detect based on equipment to give you SD or HD... Most of the HD channels work correctly, but a few (some of the HBO's, BBC America, and others, probably 15 total that I've found from my "favorites" channels) are showing in SD with 16:9 picture but with bars on the side... I've tried re-running guided setup, rebooting the TA, rebooting the TiVO, but no help...
> 
> How do I fix this? My wife is not please as she watches a bunch of shows on BBCA and they now look terrible...
> 
> Thanks!


Did you delete the program info & todo ; thumbs ratings and suggestion lists?


----------



## eochs

Teeps said:


> Did you delete the program info & todo ; thumbs ratings and suggestion lists?


Ah, I did not... Will that also remove my recordings (we have many from our old cable company) and onepass/season pass setups?


----------



## Teeps

eochs said:


> Ah, I did not... Will that also remove my recordings (we have many from our old cable company) and onepass/season pass setups?


No, but there is the option for clear and delete EVERYTHING...


----------



## eochs

Also, will that fix the fact that TiVO/TWC is giving me the channel in SD instead of HD?


----------



## Teeps

eochs said:


> Also, will that fix the fact that TiVO/TWC is giving me the channel in SD instead of HD?


I don't know.

But, if that does not fix the problem.
I would call timewarner and see if the channels in question are offered in HD.
If they are, then it would be time for a call to tivo.

What channel are you receiving bbca? I'll check my lineup.


----------



## eochs

Channel 110

I checked it with a regular HD box (got one free with bundle) and it works fine in HD on there... I may have TWC try sending a new signal to the TA and cablecars also


----------



## Teeps

eochs said:


> Channel 110
> 
> I checked it with a regular HD box (got one free with bundle) and it works fine in HD on there... I may have TWC try sending a new signal to the TA and cablecars also


I get bbc world news on ch 209 and it's 480i which is sd.


----------



## dougdingle

eochs said:


> Time Warner did some shuffle last year where they got rid of SD/HD separate channels and automatically detect based on equipment to give you SD or HD... Most of the HD channels work correctly, but a few (some of the HBO's, BBC America, and others, probably 15 total that I've found from my "favorites" channels) are showing in SD with 16:9 picture but with bars on the side... I've tried re-running guided setup, rebooting the TA, rebooting the TiVO, but no help...
> 
> How do I fix this? My wife is not please as she watches a bunch of shows on BBCA and they now look terrible...
> 
> Thanks!


You may not like this answer...

In Los Angeles, TW sends quite a few channels SD only. Of about 10 HBOs, only two are HD, and even there, they're just east and west coast feeds of the same channel, so if you have a DVR, it's really a single HD HBO feed. A complete ripoff for the now $18/month for that 

Of another 10 or so Encore movie channels, *one *is in HD.

BBC America is HD here, but may not be there.

In other words, you may be seeing what's available in your area, and nothing you do will change that.


----------



## Teeps

dougdingle said:


> You may not like this answer...
> 
> In Los Angeles, TW sends quite a few channels SD only. Of about 10 HBOs, only two are HD, and even there, they're just east and west coast feeds of the same channel, so if you have a DVR, it's really a single HD HBO feed. A complete ripoff for the now $18/month for that
> 
> Of another 10 or so Encore movie channels, *one *is in HD.
> 
> BBC America is HD here, but may not be there.
> 
> In other words, you may be seeing what's available in your area, and nothing you do will change that.


Doug, what channel is bbc America on?


----------



## dougdingle

Teeps said:


> Doug, what channel is bbc America on?


It's on 110. It's BBCAP (Pacific feed).


----------



## Teeps

Hump? I just checked my channel list and didn't see it...
But, there it is ch. 110 bbca 1080i.

So the op should be able to get bbca in hd too.


----------



## dougdingle

Teeps said:


> Hump? I just checked my channel list and didn't see it...
> But, there it is ch. 110 bbca 1080i.
> 
> So the op should be able to get bbca in hd too.


I get bbc world news on ch 209 and it's 480i as well.

It is utterly pathetic that in a major market like Los Angeles, TW manages to (in effect) send one HBO channel in HD for the $18/month they now charge for it.

What is even more galling is that if I stream HBO from my Roku, most of the HBOs are in HD. So they have the feeds coming in, they just can't be bothered giving them to the customers who pay extra for that package.


----------



## eochs

dougdingle said:


> You may not like this answer...
> 
> In Los Angeles, TW sends quite a few channels SD only. Of about 10 HBOs, only two are HD, and even there, they're just east and west coast feeds of the same channel, so if you have a DVR, it's really a single HD HBO feed. A complete ripoff for the now $18/month for that
> 
> Of another 10 or so Encore movie channels, *one *is in HD.
> 
> BBC America is HD here, but may not be there.
> 
> In other words, you may be seeing what's available in your area, and nothing you do will change that.


I'll hook up the digital HD box they gave me (its on a closet shelf unused) tonight and see if the channels come in HD on them before calling TW... thanks


----------



## eochs

dougdingle said:


> I get bbc world news on ch 209 and it's 480i as well.
> 
> It is utterly pathetic that in a major market like Los Angeles, TW manages to (in effect) send one HBO channel in HD for the $18/month they now charge for it.
> 
> What is even more galling is that if I stream HBO from my Roku, most of the HBOs are in HD. So they have the feeds coming in, they just can't be bothered giving them to the customers who pay extra for that package.


not BBC world news, i'm talking about BBC america


----------



## ej42137

OP says he gets BBCA in HD with his TWC cable box; at least here in LA 110 is BBCA in glorious HD (on my Roamio). But we only get HBO and HBOP in HD, the rest are SD.


----------



## eochs

ej42137 said:


> OP says he gets BBCA in HD with his TWC cable box; at least here in LA 110 is BBCA in glorious HD (on my Roamio). But we only get HBO and HBOP in HD, the rest are SD.


to be fair, i can't remember now... I'll recheck it tonight on the cable box


----------



## dougdingle

eochs said:


> not BBC world news, i'm talking about BBC america


I know. As I said, I get BBC America (Pacific) in HD on 110.

Someone was asking about BBC World News, which I get in SD on 209.


----------



## dougdingle

If you're in the Los Angeles area, and you are as annoyed as I am by paying $18 a month for what is essentially ONE HBO HD channel, and $8 a month for ONE Encore HD channel (with the rest all being SD), you can let your feelings be known (as I have) by writing to [email protected] or calling the Office of the President at 212-364-8300 option 2.


----------



## Teeps

Anyone in L.A. area having a problem with receiving SpikeTV ch 116?

Since the weekend this channel does not play on either my XL4 or S3-648, if the tuning adapter is connected.
With T/A disconnected, USB or power, Spike comes in! 
Go figure.
Was on the phone with TW national cable card folks, no joy; a truck roll scheduled for tomorrow.

Any One?


----------



## dougdingle

Teeps said:


> Anyone in L.A. area having a problem with receiving SpikeTV ch 116?
> 
> Since the weekend this channel does not play on either my XL4 or S3-648, if the tuning adapter is connected.
> With T/A disconnected, USB or power, Spike comes in!
> Go figure.
> Was on the phone with TW national cable card folks, no joy; a truck roll scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> Any One?


Just checked - comes in fine on a Roamio Plus with multicard and TA. I'm in the TW 90068 area.

Perhaps the TA needs fresh data - that happens to me sometimes.

When you power it down, wait for about a minute, then power it back up, do you get the spinning blue and white circle and a notice that guide data is being updated?


----------



## Teeps

dougdingle said:


> Just checked - comes in fine on a Roamio Plus with multicard and TA. I'm in the TW 90068 area.
> 
> Perhaps the TA needs fresh data - that happens to me sometimes.
> 
> When you power it down, wait for about a minute, then power it back up, do you get the spinning blue and white circle and a notice that guide data is being updated?


You're getting ch 116?
Right now is a cop show on in 480i?

Just rebooted the ta for the 3rd time.
When tivo says a ta is connected, if I go to live tv I see a bar graph (I do not see spinning blue and white circle) with acquiring channels. That screen only lasted about 15 seconds.
Then the screen went black, as it was on spiketv ch 116, which was playing in 480i.

I would blame this on the 20.5 update on the XL4; the 648 was not updated since the .m update.


----------



## dougdingle

Teeps said:


> You're getting ch 116?
> Right now is a cop show on in 480i?
> 
> Just rebooted the ta for the 3rd time.
> When tivo says a ta is connected, if I go to live tv I see a bar graph (I do not see spinning blue and white circle) with acquiring channels. That screen only lasted about 15 seconds.
> Then the screen went black, as it was on spiketv ch 116, which was playing in 480i.
> 
> I would blame this on the 20.5 update on the XL4; the 648 was not updated since the .m update.


At 4:22 PM, I'm seeing "Cops" from Albuquerque, New Mexico. Appears to be standard def (480i).

The bar graph must be on the newer TiVos. I haven't seen that yet on my Roamio. On my old S3 it's the spinning blue & white circle.


----------



## ej42137

Teeps said:


> Anyone in L.A. area having a problem with receiving SpikeTV ch 116?
> 
> Since the weekend this channel does not play on either my XL4 or S3-648, if the tuning adapter is connected.
> With T/A disconnected, USB or power, Spike comes in!
> Go figure.
> Was on the phone with TW national cable card folks, no joy; a truck roll scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> Any One?


Not I; here in 90045 Spike is coming in at 1080i. With an active tuning adapter. But since both the cable card and TA are in charge of choosing SD or HD, it sure could be that your TA is malfunctioning.


----------



## Teeps

ej42137 said:


> Not I; here in 90045 Spike is coming in at 1080i. With an active tuning adapter. But since both the cable card and TA are in charge of choosing SD or HD, it sure could be that your TA is malfunctioning.


Understood, but with the tuning adapter disconnected from tivo USB or power
off on tuning adapter. 116 comes in.

Soon as USB connection or power is restored (and ta completes boot sequence) 116 goes black.

time warner is supposed to be here today to check the coax drop from the utility pole to the house; wouldn't be the first time a squirrel chewed the coax cable that caused random problems.


----------



## ncbill

I have this same problem in my area - multiple SyFy channels, but all in SD.

Though I haven't yet hooked up the TA, just using the CableCard.


----------



## tatergator1

In general, when a TA is connected, it takes over channel mapping, i.e. virtual channel numbers to actual QAM frequency. Without a TA, the CableCard will perform the mapping. This would explain why you get the SD version with no TA, and then have problems with the TA connected. This is most likely an issue with the TA's channel map. In your case, I'm guessing the frequency associated with channel 116 is incorrect in the channel map on your TA.

Furthermore, it's been awhile since I've seen it discussed, but TWC was starting to roll out auto-HD functionality to CableCard/TA setups in some areas. In this situation, the TA's channel map is updated to point to the QAM frequency of the HD channel, regardless of which virtual channel number you enter. This would explain why another user in the area indicates they're seeing the HD feed when tuning channel 116. Perhaps TWC is rolling out auto-HD in the area and the channel map upgrade has resulted in some corrupted channel maps. I'd try the national CableCard line again and ask about the above topics.


----------



## ej42137

Teeps said:


> Understood, but with the *tuning adapter disconnected* from tivo USB or power
> off on tuning adapter. 116 comes in.
> 
> Soon as USB connection or power is restored (and ta completes boot sequence) 116 goes black.


Right, that's why am thinking your tuning adapter is malfunctioning. If you unplug the USB connector or remove the power, the tuning adapter is a pass-through; it's like it's not even there. It could be that the mapping data for the tuning adapter is different than that provided for the cable card, which could cause your problem.



ncbill said:


> I have this same problem in my area - multiple SyFy channels, but all in SD.
> 
> Though *I haven't yet hooked up the TA*, just using the CableCard.


Sounds like the opposite problem to me.


----------



## Teeps

ej42137 said:


> Right, that's why am thinking your tuning adapter is malfunctioning. If you unplug the USB connector or remove the power, the tuning adapter is a pass-through; it's like it's not even there. It could be that the mapping data for the tuning adapter is different than that provided for the cable card, which could cause your problem.


Agree, but 2 malfunctioning tuning adapters?

My thinking now is, if not a coax problem then it's a head end problem.

Well it's time for the truck roll to arrive...

UPDATE:
1455 HRS Time Warner tech just left.
Problem is confirmed, mapping problem at the head end. The tech said he's had numerous complains in the area about a Japan channel not working as well. And those were on time warner equipment.
He checked the signal strength, etc... no problem with my house.
He climbed the utility pole and replaced the coax, again (been about 8 years since last changed.)

In the mean time I discovered that the Power Nation programs I missed are also shown on a different channel. So I have a work around for those 4 programs.


----------



## snickerrrrs

I'm thinking of buying a couple TiVo HD lifetimes to use with Time-Warner Cable. Do cable cards still work with TiVo HD? I've been with Directv since early 2000 but my monthly bill is over $100 a month! Directv never offered me an upgrade the entire time. If I switch to TWC I can get tv and 50 megabit Internet for less money. Are cable cards expensive? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dlfl

snickerrrrs said:


> I'm thinking of buying a couple TiVo HD lifetimes to use with Time-Warner Cable. Do cable cards still work with TiVo HD? I've been with Directv since early 2000 but my monthly bill is over $100 a month! Directv never offered me an upgrade the entire time. If I switch to TWC I can get tv and 50 megabit Internet for less money. Are cable cards expensive? Thanks in advance.


I'm running a lifetime TiVo HD on TWC. CableCARD's definitely work with TWC and most TWC regions use SDV so you will have to have a Tuning Adapter (TA) to get all the channels. The HD needs only one CC. They typically cost $2.50/mo., while TA's are usually furnished free.
You need a CC and TA for each TiVo.

There's a good chance TWC techs and support people know almost nothing about this stuff. So do a self-install. Go to a local TWC store and pick up the CC's and TA's. You could ask about a self-install kit which should include a short coax cable and a USB cable, both of which connect between the TA and the TiVo.

Call the TWC national CableCARD help desk to guide you through the installation. 866-532-2598


----------



## Teeps

snickerrrrs said:


> Do cable cards still work with TiVo HD?


Yes. 
And, you will also need 2 tuning adapters too.


----------



## Teeps

The problem with SpikeTV ch 116 (in Torrance) was resolved a few days after the Tech visit.


----------



## NSPhillips

I ordered new service with Time Warner in Greensboro, NC. I ordered an HD box (so my wife can watch TV before I get there with the Tivo) and a Cablecard with Tuning Adapter. All he needed to do was hook up the box, attach the point-of-entry filter I provided and drop off the other equipment. I also wanted him to program the remote to control the TV she took with her.

I'm a professional technical writer so I made a requirements/installation guide for her to give him, including a list of equipment and a list of stuff to do.

The technician showed up without a cablecard and said he had never heard of a tuning adapter. He refused to attach the POE and then left without even turning the cable box on to see if it worked. Turns out only the locals actually worked at all. No premiums, no cable channels. My wife was left with a non-working remote, none of the channels we paid for and none of the additional equipment we ordered.

Is this the level of competence and service I should expect from this company? I guess I understand why this package waived the installation fee. You get what you pay for. I'm coming from a FIOS area where even the dumbest technicians are still able to make a phone call to get stuff working before they leave.


----------



## Teeps

NSPhillips said:


> I ordered new service with Time Warner in Greensboro, NC. I ordered an HD box (so my wife can watch TV before I get there with the Tivo) and a Cablecard with Tuning Adapter. All he needed to do was hook up the box, attach the point-of-entry filter I provided and drop off the other equipment. I also wanted him to program the remote to control the TV she took with her.
> 
> I'm a professional technical writer so I made a requirements/installation guide for her to give him, including a list of equipment and a list of stuff to do.
> 
> The technician showed up without a cablecard and said he had never heard of a tuning adapter. He refused to attach the POE and then left without even turning the cable box on to see if it worked. Turns out only the locals actually worked at all. No premiums, no cable channels. My wife was left with a non-working remote, none of the channels we paid for and none of the additional equipment we ordered.
> 
> Is this the level of competence and service I should expect from this company? I guess I understand why this package waived the installation fee. You get what you pay for. I'm coming from a FIOS area where even the dumbest technicians are still able to make a phone call to get stuff working before they leave.


Hope you wrote to 5th grade level...

Wow!
At this point, normally I'd recommend calling the cable car national number... but, you're just trying to get a twc box to work.

Call the local twc number?


----------



## dlfl

NSPhillips said:


> ........
> Is this the level of competence and service I should expect from this company? ........


Well, frequently ... yes.

I doubt they ever get detailed written instructions from a customer such as you provided, and that may have provoked an even worse-than-usual performance. They will (eventually) get any TWC-provided "cable box" (assuming you mean a set-top box or DVR) you ordered working properly or they will give you a credit for the time you go without the full service you are paying for, although you probably will have to ask for it. And you may have to wait several days for a truck roll.

Regarding CableCARD and Tuning Adapter, don't expect much from local TWC service -- they are usually clueless. Your best source of help for these items is the TWC national CableCARD help desk at 866-532-2598. Also you're probably better off going to a TWC store to get these items rather than trying to make them bring, or send, them to you. Unfortunately only their larger full-service stores stock these items.

Don't know if TWC installers are normally expected to program customer-supplied remotes -- would doubt it.

Why the POE filter? Will you be using MOCA networking? I wonder if their techs are only allowed to install TWC-approved filters?


----------



## n64ra2

WTF is wrong with TWC? Their cablecard support number 866-532-2598 is down. Local TWC support can't even patch in to it.


----------



## darklyte

n64ra2 said:


> WTF is wrong with TWC? Their cablecard support number 866-532-2598 is down. Local TWC support can't even patch in to it.


I've had issues with them this week too and that number not working. They gave me a second number that I was able to get through on 855-286-1736. Don't know if its only for NYC area but give it a try, the rep was fairly helpful, though what I was working on w/ them wasn't too complicated.

They also mentioned they have online support/chat option for cable cards at twc.com/cablecard though I didn't try that option and now that I look at it I'm not sure its any different from their regular support.


----------



## 59er

That 718 number is plain old customer service, tech support, billing, and everything else for NYC.


----------



## videobruce

In the WNY market, CC are $2.50 a month for the first and $4 a month for any additional. They add a additional outlet fee of $1.50. (No, I'm not making that up  ).

I don't know if it was written at ANY level would of made any difference. I have heard statements from top level field guys (above line techs) get things wrong about SDV. I really don't think ANYONE knows the whole story, probably by design simply because they DON'T want anyone to know anything when it comes to these Turning Adapters.


----------



## darklyte

59er said:


> That 718 number is plain old customer service, tech support, billing, and everything else for NYC.


Sorry, I called so many numbers trying to get through to them, the 917 was the first one I tried.

Below is their digital initiative number that they gave me after the 866 one wasn't working.

*855-286-1736*
Time Warner Cable Digital Initiative Support (cable cards)


----------



## ej42137

n64ra2 said:


> WTF is wrong with TWC? Their cablecard support number 866-532-2598 is down. Local TWC support can't even patch in to it.


I had the same problem just the other day when the Showtime East feed was SD instead of HD. I called three times, each time they tried to pass me on to National CableCard support, each time it immediately dropped the call. On my fourth try I got a rep that wasn't absolutely clueless; he knew that Nat'l CC support is only open 8-11 EST and suggested I call them directly the next day. Seeing as how you posted this at midnight, I bet that's your problem too.

Of course, I couldn't convince any of these dullards that the problem wasn't the CableCard or the Tuning Adapter; one tried to convince me that I had a loose connection that was causing the problem! She scheduled a truck roll to check my "levels". I was polite as could be and insisted they report the problem to the next level; magically they fixed the problem before the truck rolled.


----------



## n64ra2

ej42137 said:


> On my fourth try I got a rep that wasn't absolutely clueless; he knew that Nat'l CC support is only open 8-11 EST and suggested I call them directly the next day. Seeing as how you posted this at midnight, I bet that's your problem too.


I was calling after 11pm EST. The automated message just said 'we cannot process your call.' Seems like the automated message should say they are closed.

Today, the number was working. Rep mentioned that they rolled out chat support a few weeks ago. Probably has the same hours.



darklyte said:


> Sorry, I called so many numbers trying to get through to them, the 917 was the first one I tried.
> 
> Below is their digital initiative number that they gave me after the 866 one wasn't working.
> 
> *855-286-1736*
> Time Warner Cable Digital Initiative Support (cable cards)


Thanks. Will keep that number.


----------



## darklyte

Incidentally, I just tried the chat link on the twc.com/cablecard page and that brought me straight to a cable card chat rep if anyone wants to try that route as opposed to calling


----------



## videobruce

The majority of CC CSR's are quite decent. Surely a cut (if not two cuts) above the usual ones outsourced from India or the Philippines (or whatever country they are in).

Maybe since they know I'm local (they are in downtown Buffalo) that may make a difference, though I kinda doubt it, though there are couple that leave room to be desired. 
Also, they have hired some young (possible very young) newbies recently (easy to tell by the voice).


----------



## hoosierdaddy2442

I have a question regarding using a Tivo unit with TWC. After talking with multiple CS reps they have insisted that I would still be charged around a $12.00 fee/month to use DVR service on my plan even though I would opt to use Tivo instead. Is this accurate? I don't understand why I would be charged a fee by TWC when I'm not using their equipment or DVR service? The way I understand is that I would pay for the Tivo service separately, get a cable card (which I would pay a monthly fee for) and possibly a tuning adapter... Could someone please clarify for me?

Thanks so much.


----------



## ej42137

hoosierdaddy2442 said:


> I have a question regarding using a Tivo unit with TWC. After talking with multiple CS reps they have insisted that I would still be charged around a $12.00 fee/month to use DVR service on my plan even though I would opt to use Tivo instead. Is this accurate? I don't understand why I would be charged a fee by TWC when I'm not using their equipment or DVR service? The way I understand is that I would pay for the Tivo service separately, get a cable card (which I would pay a monthly fee for) and possibly a tuning adapter... Could someone please clarify for me?
> 
> Thanks so much.


Cable company CSRs are notorious for being misinformed and/or lying about TiVo issues.

I don't know what TWC's actual current policy is, but when I returned my Motorola DVR they reduced my bill by about $12, just like they had previously reduced my bill when I got my own cable modem. Lately there have been reports of people being forced to take a DVR at installation but being able to return it later.


----------



## cwoody222

hoosierdaddy2442 said:


> I have a question regarding using a Tivo unit with TWC. After talking with multiple CS reps they have insisted that I would still be charged around a $12.00 fee/month to use DVR service on my plan even though I would opt to use Tivo instead. Is this accurate? I don't understand why I would be charged a fee by TWC when I'm not using their equipment or DVR service? The way I understand is that I would pay for the Tivo service separately, get a cable card (which I would pay a monthly fee for) and possibly a tuning adapter... Could someone please clarify for me?
> 
> Thanks so much.


You are correct, they are wrong.


----------



## hoosierdaddy2442

cwoody222 said:


> You are correct, they are wrong.


Thank you for the feedback. The only concern I could see potentially getting in the way could be a bundle package. I'm assuming many of you are in the same scenario? Thanks again.


----------



## cwoody222

If your bundle includes use of their DVR, yes, you'll pay for it. You probably can't reduce the bundle price. But you can return the hardware and not get charged for that.

If the bundle says it includes all necessary hardware you should be able to get them to waive the CC fee but that may take some haggling.

The tuning adapter is always free.


----------



## JimWall

darklyte said:


> Incidentally, I just tried the chat link on the twc.com/cablecard page and that brought me straight to a cable card chat rep if anyone wants to try that route as opposed to calling


I just used both the new number on twc.com/cablecard and the chat feature.
Using the phone number I moved an M-card to a new Roamio and an old S-card to where the M-card was on an Old S3. The support was very good but the new number seems to be to a new group in a call center with no cube walls. I could hear two other staff helping others in the background. Very distracting.
I later used the chat feature for the s-card which was still not authorized 4 hours later. I typed in the CC num and host id and the person solved it very quickly.
I will use the chat in the future unless it gets too complicated.
The person on the phone said the staff for both is the same. They rotate between answering phones and chats.


----------



## chasm43

I have an issue with the V53 TiVo error on both my Premier and Roamio boxes. I have TWC standard TV service in Milwaukee, WI. I have installed and activated CableCards on both boxes. I get all my digital channels but am having problems with 5 HD channels. They are always the same channels and whether I scroll through the channels or key them in, it's the same issue. When these channels are selected, I get a black screen for several seconds and then I get either the sound or the picture but never both. Sometimes the screen stays black with no sound and then I get the V63 error. A simple channel up and down with the remote will bring the channels in as normal. I got tuning adapters for both boxes even though the CS rep said they were not needed for the standard level. After hooking them up and activation, the same channels had the same issues. I'm running without the TAs at this point. Any suggestions?


----------



## cwoody222

A friend of mine just had a NIGHTMARE TWC install. Seems they're not getting any better.

He lives in an apt that used to pay for his Internet/Cable but they changed and he was now responsible for his own. TWC's call center was very confused at this since "he" already had service... but it was actually in his building's name. He actually had his own account that only had the CableCard on it, as he had a TiVo Roamio. Previously he had a Premier without CC but the Premier died and the Roamio requires a CC, even for basic cable.

He eventually talked to FOUR representatives to try to transfer the bulk apartment account to him. They told him he'd need to return all the hardware (modem and CC) and replace it with his own so they scheduled a service call for the next day.

The installer showed up early. Not a bad thing, usually, but he showed at 7:40am. He set up the modem without problem. Although he set the SSID and password as these super long (12+ characters) random character sets. Not exactly user-friendly. And left no paperwork to write them down on.

I ended up changing those for my friend by googling how to access that brand of modem... of course they left zero documentation on that.

Here's where it gets even better...

The installer had no idea how to install a CC or DSV adapter box and said he'd never seen a TiVo before. And he had none of the hardware with him. He called his supervisor. The sup. had to drive out to him to bring him the hardware. He brought the adapter box but no CC.

They wouldn't even open the TiVo to see the CC because they "can't touch non-TWC devices". My friend popped the CC out. But since they didn't have another one to replace it, they just put it back in.

The adapter box confused them to no end. The supervisor said it must be new and "no one in the company has ever installed one of these". They called the CC help desk a few times, at one point they had 3 people on the phone working on the problem.

No one could get it working. It was left in a state of continual blinks.

The installer and the supervisor eventually just gave up and left. They had sent an email to support to call my friend back and told my friend he'd be getting a call in "one to three hours". He got a call in 15 minutes.

That tech could not get the adapter box working either and determined that it was defective and told him to call the supervisor back and ask for a new box.

I told my friend at that point to do nothing and I'd come over the next day.

I went over last night and immediately found they had set it up wrong. They installed a splitter between the wall and the adapter, with one end going to the adapter and the other end needlessly going to his TV. I removed all that.

A few reboots and I couldn't get it to stop blinking. So I called the CC help desk.

Due to the wait time they said they could call me back in 33-49 minutes. I opted for that. When they called back, I was put on hold LOL

I finally got connected to a tech who immediately discovered the adapter box had "conflicting MAC addresses". He fixed that, then we rebooted the box and the TiVo and then everything worked.

My call with the tech was all of 11 minutes long.

But at one point the previous day, TWC had FIVE people working on the problem... which they ultimately never solved on their own.

Pitiful.


----------



## videobruce

> We are listening.


According to the TWC 'KoolAid' they do.

In the mean time, try one of these;
http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/our-company/leadership/overview/rob-d-marcus/contact.html
http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/our-company/leadership/overview/dinesh-jain/contact.html
http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/our-company/leadership/overview/john-keib/contact.html

John Keib seems to be the most logical choice.

I have had at least six different 'tech' over in the past couple of years due to SDV and now 'on the cliff' problems, none of them had ANY experience with that POS STA1520 'Tuning Adapter', nor did they have any idea exactly what it did.

BTW, I hope your friend realizes they raised the modem lease rate to $10/month.


----------



## neurocutie

Just in case it helps anyone...

Bought an S3 HD from ebay with lifetime ($120), because TWC is going full encrypted QAM around here (was perfectly happy with a Magnavox/Funai DVR, sigh...). Ordered a CC kit from TWC. Plugged it all in, called TWC CC support to activate. Nice lady walked me thru it. It all seems to work fine...

Still have to solve the Slingbox problem, but I'm sure it is doable...

(still pissed at TWC for dropping analog, as it is all going to cost me an extra $30/mo plus hardware costs (Tivos, etc)...)

BTW, is there going to be a problem with MPEG4? (is TWC threatening to move to MPEG4 for all? HD? channels?)


----------



## HerronScott

neurocutie said:


> Just in case it helps anyone...
> 
> Bought an S3 HD from ebay with lifetime ($120), because TWC is going full encrypted QAM around here (was perfectly happy with a Magnavox/Funai DVR, sigh...).
> 
> BTW, is there going to be a problem with MPEG4? (is TWC threatening to move to MPEG4 for all? HD? channels?)


Is this the original S3 OLED (clock display on front) or the later HD? If it's the HD model, then you should be fine as they released an update that will let it decode MPEG4 channels (11.0n).

Scott


----------



## neurocutie

HerronScott said:


> Is this the original S3 OLED (clock display on front) or the later HD? If it's the HD model, then you should be fine as they released an update that will let it decode MPEG4 channels (11.0n).


HD I believe, not the length-wise silver front panel, 160GB HDD. I see that this unit is running 11.0m... how to get it to grab 11.0n?


----------



## HerronScott

neurocutie said:


> HD I believe, not the length-wise silver front panel, 160GB HDD. I see that this unit is running 11.0m... how to get it to grab 11.0n?


Call TiVo support and ask to be put on the update list or if you want to reimage it I can send you a link to an 11.0n image.

Scott


----------



## dougdingle

HerronScott said:


> Call TiVo support and ask to be put on the update list or if you want to reimage it I can send you a link to an 11.0n image.
> 
> Scott


So are you saying that 11.0n is being rolled out now for everyone, or does it need to be specifically requested from TiVo?

I appreciate the offer of an image, but I have a lot of recordings I don't wish to lose.


----------



## HerronScott

dougdingle said:


> So are you saying that 11.0n is being rolled out now for everyone, or does it need to be specifically requested from TiVo?
> 
> I appreciate the offer of an image, but I have a lot of recordings I don't wish to lose.


TiVo apparently rolled 11.0n out to Comcast customers due to Comcast's program to move all non-local HD channels to MPEG4 (we got it even though we don't have any MPEG4 channels yet and no announced date for it). If you are a FIOS customer that's been impacted by channels being moved to MPEG4 you probably need to request it.

Scott


----------



## dougdingle

HerronScott said:


> TiVo apparently rolled 11.0n out to Comcast customers due to Comcast's program to move all non-local HD channels to MPEG4 (we got it even though we don't have any MPEG4 channels yet and no announced date for it). If you are a FIOS customer that's been impacted by channels being moved to MPEG4 you probably need to request it.
> 
> Scott


I see. I'm on Time Warner, and I haven't seen anything about moving to MPEG4. Of course that just means I could have missed it.

So the oldest units able to be updated are the non-OLED Series 3's?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## unitron

dougdingle said:


> I see. I'm on Time Warner, and I haven't seen anything about moving to MPEG4. Of course that just means I could have missed it.
> 
> So the oldest units able to be updated are the non-OLED Series 3's?
> 
> Thanks for the info.


There's some indication that the original S3 "could" do MPEG4, but they'd need to write new software to make it happen.

Apparently the reason the HD and HD XL are getting it is because they'd already written the software for the Australian version of the later S3, so they were able to adapt it with less work than having to do it from scratch the way they would for the OLED units.

So I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for them to do it for the 648s.

That, on top of the 648s needing 2 cable cards instead of 1, have convinced me that the 648 is a really good OTA TiVo.


----------



## dougdingle

unitron said:


> That, on top of the 648s needing 2 cable cards instead of 1, have convinced me that the 648 is a really good OTA TiVo.


I am very happy to have sold both of mine on ebay. I have a Roamio Plus, three Minis, and an old HD unit with 2TB in the guest room with matching Seasons Passes that I use as a backup machine in case the Roamio dies.

I'd replace it with a Mini, but I do like having the backups for the cost of a monthly cable card rental and some electricity.


----------

